# 💀 The Abyss 💀 (Open 24hrs)



## mal3volent

*ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK*
_all the rules still apply here,  but if you get offended easily there are other threads..._

This is the place for:

off topic chat
posting dumb shit when you're high af
posting dumb shit when you're sober
flirting
emotional break downs
pretty much anything else.

etc.


----------



## SS373dOH

Can I post dumb shit while sober ?


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> Can I post dumb shit while sober ?




corrected with my apologies sir


----------



## DopeM

Why not just call it CH's dumping ground?


----------



## mal3volent

Because it's everyone's dumping ground.

im trying to section off parts of the lounge for spam

get things organized a bit


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> Why not just call it CH's dumping ground?




Mal, ty  4 being proactive in this regard, remember the infamous prefix (on topic) era ?


Come on, it's abundantly clear he's the number one shitposter of all time, hands down, front page and all, no hiding 80 000+ posts lollerz


Lol


Much love, good stuff.


----------



## mal3volent

I thought it was a pretty good idea. 

honestly it's not just for capcap tho.


----------



## DopeM

>

off topic chat
posting dumb shit when you're high af
posting dumb shit when you're sober
flirting
emotional break downs


You sure?


----------



## mal3volent

Why DOPEM? Should I be concerned about something?

like I said the rules are the same. I wouldn't do anything you KNOW you shouldn't do 

i didn't think this would be that complicated lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Can i post my trash ass music


----------



## mal3volent

FuneralFather said:


> Can i post my trash ass music



are you saying it sucks? Sure why not


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yes but here I may of already shared with you if not there’s some new stuff. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/lil-bleach%2Flost-in-your-eyes-funeral-father-prod-erlaxx

Free chic fil a 8 piece and valiums tonight 



mal3volent said:


> are you saying it sucks? Sure why not


----------



## mal3volent

How do you get free chik filet?


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> Why DOPEM? Should I be concerned about something?
> 
> like I said the rules are the same. I wouldn't do anything you KNOW you shouldn't do
> 
> i didn't think this would be that complicated lol


I'm just saying your stated topics for what this place is pretty much checks off every box for a CH post


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just checking in.

Throw me a mention if you want me to fucking destroy you. 

I can get off topic _really fucking fast_, m8s.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ya u can post music that takes u down the rabbit hole


----------



## Painful One

mal3volent said:


> I thought it was a pretty good idea.
> 
> honestly it's not just for capcap tho.



I like it Mal!
It is a very good idea!


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> I'm just saying your stated topics for what this place is pretty much checks off every box for a CH post



i just typed some shit for the hell of it, this thread will develop its own identity soon enough.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Why not just call it CH's dumping ground?


rip CH

i delete most of my dumping ground shit now

eventually everything i'll ever do/be/was will be erased.  one use, one go....


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just got an email you may have to have their app but it was on a commercial so ima grab it while I can. 





mal3volent said:


> How do you get free chik filet?


----------



## SS373dOH

FuneralFather said:


> I just got an email you may have to have their app but it was on a commercial so ima grab it while I can.


Doing the lord's work


----------



## Jabberwocky

Chic fil a is a staple for a young starving emo rapper 


SS373dOH said:


> Doing the lord's work


----------



## SS373dOH

FuneralFather said:


> emo rapper


... And doing Satan's work.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am fans of any sex/orifice as long as it's adult human species and consensual.
> 
> Preferably gender binary I KNOW I KNOW i know.  I like my peas and mashed potatoes from touching even though THEY ALL LIKE TO GET FACEFUCKED IN MY STOMACH IN ONE BLURRY MESS.  I know.



inb4 w01f goes "hey cpt ur pansexual"

NOoooooOOoOOoOOooO you CAN'T MAKE ME noOOOO HEAD'S IN THE SAND... GONNA DO A BUNCH OF DRUGS AND BURY MY HEAD IN THE SAND FURTHER
NOOOOOOOO

how the fuck am I supposed to know when I'm a monster in the way I refuse to die
how the fuck am I supposed to know if I'm in love or if I'm in pain?
I'm a tightrope walker, I can't find my circus and I'm damaged beyond repair

_you never said I'd end up like this... no..._

my avatar is my motivational poster ALL MY MOTIVATION IS TO ERASE OVER THE WORD FRENCH AND PUT FREEDOM we're gonna TAKE BACK EUROPE FOR THE IMMIGRANTS


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> i just typed some shit for the hell of it, this thread will develop its own identity soon enough.



Prolly something like this:



Captain.Heroin said:


> inb4 w01f goes "hey cpt ur pansexual"
> 
> NOoooooOOoOOoOOooO you CAN'T MAKE ME noOOOO HEAD'S IN THE SAND... GONNA DO A BUNCH OF DRUGS AND BURY MY HEAD IN THE SAND FURTHER
> NOOOOOOOO
> 
> how the fuck am I supposed to know when I'm a monster in the way I refuse to die
> how the fuck am I supposed to know if I'm in love or if I'm in pain?
> I'm a tightrope walker, I can't find my circus and I'm damaged beyond repair
> 
> _you never said I'd end up like this... no..._
> 
> my avatar is my motivational poster ALL MY MOTIVATION IS TO ERASE OVER THE WORD FRENCH AND PUT FREEDOM we're gonna TAKE BACK EUROPE FOR THE IMMIGRANTS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I feel you homie, I dont remember shit from 2019 and before because I was always epicly fucked up on heroin and benzos
> 
> I wanna say this was around 2017, he was always in HHAY which was usually where I was


DG I swear I did too much benzo and my brain doesn't like to get sleep anymore I burnt that shit out.  Can you get tachyphylaxis the same way to anxiolytics NO I HAVE PTSD I WILL NEVER STOP BEING ANXIOUS AND I HATE MEDICATING FOR THAT ISSUE I like being a rattlebot9000postaholicDRUGADDLEDIDIOT.  I'm never going to stop the madness, never going to come down.  I'll do all the drugs, there's enough meth for one person to do their entire lifetimes and then some, and then millions of times more.  DO ALL THE DRUGS never stop to question what it was all for....

I can sleep involuntarily when my body makes me but that fucking sucks I NEED A CIRCADIAN RHYTHM TO PUT UP WITH JUDEOCHRISTIAN SOCIETY I better move my reply out of this thread before this becomes "dumb shit cpt. says thread"....

I WILL BE IN THE ABYSS exploring sexuality with THE DMT ALIEN and touching myself when it gets hard

CAPTAIN HOLY SHIT SLOW YOUR ROLL BRO WHAT ARE YOU ON

one dab.  I slept in 7 hours and had a dab.  'fore that was like 9 hours of sleep, and dabs/hitting weed conservatively.

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU GOT SPUNSICLES
It's hard to tell but maybe two weeks ago, I definitely slept it off and I reek like the vampyr koffin.
WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS TODAY
well I was going to go to the STD clinic but I can't for the life figure out for me where it is
DO YOU THINK YOUR SPATIAL MEMORY IS GETTING MESSED UP
dear lord I hope so.  Dude I last f'd last week had issues getting to me again after 2 days I WAS ALWAYS THIS FUCKED UP AND I TRIED REFORMING MY WAYS HUGE MISTAKE.
ARE YOU BAD AT QUESTIONANSWERFORMATS
yes always because the more i learn the less i know.  i know the most when i admit all I know is that I know nothing and that I am nobody.
IF YOU CAN HEAR THIS
don't assume that I'm talking to you _yesterday everything I thought I believed in died but today is my birthday_
IS THIS REDIRECTED ENERGY JUST A MISPLACED/REACTION FORMATION TO PANIC ATTACKS
probably I don't know what the fuck I am other than nothing and LIKESTOFUCK/getdicksucked.  I need a shirt that says that.  club kids to the front of the line pls
YOU SAID YOU WILL FUCK FOR FOOD
and I meant it.
CAN YOU JUST TRY TO CHILL WITH A FEW BEERS
we all know how that's going to end up.  Ice cream all over my body.... head on the floor/ceiling/wall/pillow/sand.
DO YOU HAVE ANYONE TO TALK TO
there is one person who refuses to be rejected by my borderline-ish traits and they truly love me.  They'll be the only other person to know true love in life.  No men will ever get to this.  Except maybe MAL AND MADNESS  but I think dopem is kinda cool now too like he came back and seems like he got it together better than me you can always use friends who have a cool love thing going in life
WHAT CHANGED YOUR PERSONALITY SO DRAMATICALLY
it changed on its own accord or something triggered it.  It should have happened like 10+ years ago I've been shell-shocked as fuck.
CAN YOU JUST STOP
can YOU just stop
PERSPECTIVE SHIFT BECAUSE WHY
pantheistic psychedelic realizations/reaffirmations, acceptance, and knowing I'd play my cards the same way at the blackjack table as any of us do.  It's understandable it's ok.  So when people are nice to me I can reflect back that niceness and keep it going because I am done being SALTY BALLS. Mal got big salty man balls and he's doing a great job @ it.  I FEEL THE HATE IN ME AWAKENING...
DO YOU HAVE A PLACE TO START YOUR SUFFERING
yes right here, on uncomfortable floor.  I would go out but, you know "third time's the charm" and I would take today off but I'd have to fuck or get out or do something better or binge on weed and who wants that I have a bunch of beers calling to me MOTHER SAVE ME
IS YOUR MOTHER STILL ALIVE
no comment often I am code-wording mother to a drug but if she is she would not be proud of her son.  Would probably throw bottles of windex and paper towels at me so I can get the dust off my eyes.  i love you mom
DO YOU THINK YOUR PARENTS REALLY READ YOUR NONSENSE?
what else are they going to do if they're retired and still alive I know if I had a fuck up druggie kid that would be my #1 go to, so I could act surprised when they call asking for more $
"Oh, you need more, let me check, hold on the internet's really bad here" *mute* SNICKERS LISTENING TO THEIR SUFFERINGS */MUTE" "ok yeah I got you kiddo..."
TODAY WE'RE INSIDE THE ACTOR'S STUDIO WITH THE LOSER OF A GENERATION CAPTAIN.HEROINE CAPTAIN HOW ARE YOU
I am forbidden to say anything salty or negative but being caressed by my endless death wish.  she knows I and I know her
HOW MANY THINGS ARE YOU PARODYING
as many drugs as I should be on right now, don't try to keep up w/ societal parodies/turns of phrases/phrases/words/sayings/quotes I have stolen or culturally misappropriated because the French ruined Europe and I'm on a HOLY WAR to get FREEDOM FRIES on EVERY AMERICAN AND AMERICAN TERRITORIAL MENU even if that pisses off our __________ [derogatory adjective term for homosexuals] CANADIAN PRESIDENT who loves to talk in French I'd be like WHERE'S MY TRANSLATOR BITCH I'M NOT SPEAKING A THIRD WORLD LANGUAGE i would so be the Trump of France, it's what we need right now
DID YOU VOTE FOR DONALD J TRUMP
no who the fuck's going to do that he said he was going to lock all my latino fuck buddies up
THAT BRINGS US TO AN INTERESTING QUESTION WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE COLOR
latino.  I mean I like white ppl but they ruined Europe largely cuz the French suck so.... when I see a white dude and he speaks w/ a heavy French accent it's like "aw....fuck me".  With latinos you just move to the west coast, no Puerto Ricans, you're gold.
YOU SAID WHAT
I said nothing continue the god damn interview pls
I WAS TALKING ABOUT.... COLORS COLORS...
yeah I like the color Black, because when you do enough DMT or ketamine or heavy intense psychedelics you'll see all white or all black.  I like it when it goes all black and it's a simulation of death. 
OH...OK...
...I mean I like black ppl too... my favorite bbc is one of my friends which is more of an acquaintance friend because I tend to burn bridges too quick
DULY NOTED...
...i mean.. I feel like I just moved too far west too quickly, it's like the Han ppl are invading now
MOVING ON.... you hate totalitarian nations but hail from THE UNITED STATES...
yeah i mean you hate me and are still talking to me or are reading this.... so suck Mal's salty balls and come cry on my shoulder about our sexy staffers and how badly they mistreated you, there there it'll be ok now....
WHO IS YOUR PRESONAL HERO
Ayn Rand.  You don't have to work or believe in the collective welfare of mankind, mostly because mankind is killing Planet Earth, its own nations, resources, governments, people, ideologies, culture, music, science, in vicious cycles.  Another dark age is coming and you can thank the two party system, and France, Iran and Russia and DPRK... it's all coming to a nasty turn of events... you don't have to give into crony capitalism.  You don't have to live in a world or a body or a society you don't believe in and it's the most freeing realization I've ever had in life.
WHAT IS YOUR PRESONAL MOTTO
you should know this one it's "DOALLTHEDRUGS".  all of them. 
OH... OK.... WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP
I want to die.  Is that a career?
YEAH BUT I MEAN BEFORE YOU DIE
oh, I guess a grave digger.  I always wonder who'll be digging when society finally lets me die.  Such a beautiful Manson lyric. 
ARE YOU ALWAYS THIS FUCKED UP
no I try to sober up if I have to steal a car and go joyriding, especially if it's a cop car.
HAVE YOU EVER RUN FROM THE POLICE AND GOTTEN AWAY
yeah duh who hasn't I'm sure all u doggos got some "i was 15 and the cops saw I had a 40 oz but it was plastic so it didn't break when I threw it and they let me go" or some shit = lameos thinking ya'll are perfect or your shit don't stink
WHAT IS YOUR JOB
I get my dick sucked and listen to Manson.  if I have to revert to homelessness to keep this up I probably will.
ON A SCALE OF ONE TO TEN HOW SICK MINDED ARE YOU
nine thousand.  I think it was like 9 million last year though so I'm way way improving please continue
HAVE YOU EVER TYPED MORE THAN TEN THOUSAND WORDS IN A PM
many, many times over.
YOU TELL FRENCH PPL TO GO BACK TO THEIR HOME COUNTRIES AND GET A REAL JOB WHAT DO YOU REALLY MEAN BY THAT CONSIDERING THIS CONTRADICTS A LOT OF WHAT YOU SAID?
I mean they have a nation to repair and save and they're bailing on it by going on holidays.  do you THINK I'm going on vacation with DONUT TRAMP as a president?  No.  Lower my god damn nat'l deficit or suffer the consequences.  I'm not facing French back packers in better countries trying to challenge who my president is when they have a far-right onset of their own.  go save france and get out of the internationalist community until you've fixed your shit, god. 
YOU TELL PEOPLE FRANCE IS TO BLAME FOR ALL OF WWI AND WWII
that's because they are, do your history
...AND THAT YOU STAND BY THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...
who doesn't own a little Lockheed Martin stock... gotta diversify your investments. 
YOU HAVE SAID YOU WILL KILL YOURSELF COUNTLESS TIMES IS THIS HOW YOU PLAN TO GO OUT
I'm hoping for an accidental overdose and that is a suicide of sorts.  "Death by misadventure" always sounded stupid to me.  You fucking died and you did it.  Intentionally, unintentionally, how can you ever know what your intentions are?  How can you ever know your intentions actually had an impact on reality? 
YOU CALL YOUR OWN PRESIDENT DONUT TRAMP
I also did not vote for Obama twice over.  Ask me why. 
...PASS.. HARD PASS..... HARDDDD PASS... WHAT DON'T YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
Lounge mod, because I wouldn't be able to tl;dr postrattle.
ARE YOU DOING THIS TO AVOID USING DRUGS OR ALCOHOL
maybe, what's it to you?  Do you have a few bucks, maybe some ground beef? 
HOW MUCH FOOD DO YOU HAVE
maybe like 4-5 days worth if I'm eating at the rate I was a few days ago.  If it slows down to normal [mother!!!!!] I'll be able to last the month.  
IS PRIDE A SIN
yes and I'm a sinner. 
DO YOU STILL NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD
nope, I like to reject the universe too but it's all too real as it's smacked me upside the head with all sorts of earthcock.  and probably jizzed all over me on Saturday with water.  And disgusting water at that.  People are gross.  
HOW MANY DRUGS DID YOU DO RIGHT BEFORE NYE/RIGHT AFTER
about like 8 in a four day sleep deprived binge which started with benzos and dxm and still couldn't sleep.  I won't say what else I fucking did because it's terribly not harm reduction oriented.
AND YOUR PERSONAL MOTTO IS DO ALL THE DRUGS?  DULY NOTED... WHO IS GOING TO WIN 2020?
donald J. trump and I'll shed tears, again.  Rest in peace US dollar, US nation, US culture and people.  We're going to be part of Russia or China one day and you'll wonder why; it all comes back to money.  
IS DONALD TRUMP'S ENTIRE FAMILY EVIL?
all of them, every last single one.  Anyone with a modicum of wanting to fit into society changed their name from "Hitler" after the end of WWII.  They'll never stop pimping the Trump brand/name out, you know, because there isn't extensive footage of us gassing a whole bunch of Latino kids to death.  Wait for the decades to go by, see what we aren't seeing now and prepare to get horrified.  I hope you don't have to live that long... life is very long and tedious.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> exploring sexuality with THE DMT ALIEN and touching myself when it gets hard


I use to play a game with DMT and masturbation that had really simple rules but was very difficult to play.  The theory is that it's not possible to masturbate to completion on DMT come up and I've yet to "win."

Rules
1.  Get hard
2.  Take massive hit of DMT
3.  (Attempt to) Continue to masturbate
4.  ???
5.  Bro, where did my hand dick go?


Good times


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I use to play a game with DMT and masturbation that had really simple rules but was very difficult to play.  The theory is that it's not possible to masturbate to completion on DMT come up and I've yet to "win."
> 
> Rules
> 1.  Get hard
> 2.  Take massive hit of DMT
> 3.  (Attempt to) Continue to masturbate
> 4.  ???
> 5.  Bro, where did my hand dick go?
> 
> 
> Good times


repeat with ketamine let me know how it goes

I'm asking you for results because I know it's not impossible for others to get to completion on k I just personally like can't myself.

I've only done DMT like 3, 4 maybe a dozen times and do not like the death simulation it presents, it's just a bit too intense for my taste.  YEAH I'M IVING IT YEAH THAT MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT no you're not my mother.


*NSFW*: 



in case ya'll are wondering wtf i am largely going for w/ my 'interview'..









more because I can't stop [have tried every way i know]

*NSFW*: 










i'm a fish yo
but i gotta settle down
can't be a who no more
ain't gonna sleep with
any fish no more

screech howling like a monkey I can't stand this shit


----------



## Hylight

oh damn ! don't ever shut down this abyss !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> oh damn ! don't ever shut down this abyss !


_ i can easily destroy everything i've ever created_

but gravity does everything for us so i don't have to.

ENJOY THIS ABYSS while it's open.  everything is impermanent.  unless you believe timespace is concrete like me.  Then it kind of is in an eternal recurrence "this moment will return in forever" type of way.  [drugs]


----------



## devilsgospel

Cap I'm just letting you know I ain't reading that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHAT OUR PERSIDENT IS HAVING ALIVE TRUMP RALLY AND I'M NOT WATCHING

OH GOD

TRUMP FORCE ME TO TUNE IN LIKE KIM JONG YOU FATTY


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> DG I swear I did too much benzo and my brain doesn't like to get sleep anymore I burnt that shit out.  Can you get tachyphylaxis the same way to anxiolytics NO I HAVE PTSD I WILL NEVER STOP BEING ANXIOUS AND I HATE MEDICATING FOR THAT ISSUE I like being a rattlebot9000postaholicDRUGADDLEDIDIOT.  I'm never going to stop the madness, never going to come down.  I'll do all the drugs, there's enough meth for one person to do their entire lifetimes and then some, and then millions of times more.  DO ALL THE DRUGS never stop to question what it was all for....
> 
> I can sleep involuntarily when my body makes me but that fucking sucks I NEED A CIRCADIAN RHYTHM TO PUT UP WITH JUDEOCHRISTIAN SOCIETY I better move my reply out of this thread before this becomes "dumb shit cpt. says thread"....
> 
> I WILL BE IN THE ABYSS exploring sexuality with THE DMT ALIEN and touching myself when it gets hard
> 
> CAPTAIN HOLY SHIT SLOW YOUR ROLL BRO WHAT ARE YOU ON
> 
> one dab.  I slept in 7 hours and had a dab.  'fore that was like 9 hours of sleep, and dabs/hitting weed conservatively.
> 
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU GOT SPUNSICLES
> It's hard to tell but maybe two weeks ago, I definitely slept it off and I reek like the vampyr koffin.
> WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS TODAY
> well I was going to go to the STD clinic but I can't for the life figure out for me where it is
> DO YOU THINK YOUR SPATIAL MEMORY IS GETTING MESSED UP
> dear lord I hope so.  Dude I last f'd last week had issues getting to me again after 2 days I WAS ALWAYS THIS FUCKED UP AND I TRIED REFORMING MY WAYS HUGE MISTAKE.
> ARE YOU BAD AT QUESTIONANSWERFORMATS
> yes always because the more i learn the less i know.  i know the most when i admit all I know is that I know nothing and that I am nobody.
> IF YOU CAN HEAR THIS
> don't assume that I'm talking to you _yesterday everything I thought I believed in died but today is my birthday_
> IS THIS REDIRECTED ENERGY JUST A MISPLACED/REACTION FORMATION TO PANIC ATTACKS
> probably I don't know what the fuck I am other than nothing and LIKESTOFUCK/getdicksucked.  I need a shirt that says that.  club kids to the front of the line pls
> YOU SAID YOU WILL FUCK FOR FOOD
> and I meant it.
> CAN YOU JUST TRY TO CHILL WITH A FEW BEERS
> we all know how that's going to end up.  Ice cream all over my body.... head on the floor/ceiling/wall/pillow/sand.
> DO YOU HAVE ANYONE TO TALK TO
> there is one person who refuses to be rejected by my borderline-ish traits and they truly love me.  They'll be the only other person to know true love in life.  No men will ever get to this.  Except maybe MAL AND MADNESS  but I think dopem is kinda cool now too like he came back and seems like he got it together better than me you can always use friends who have a cool love thing going in life
> WHAT CHANGED YOUR PERSONALITY SO DRAMATICALLY
> it changed on its own accord or something triggered it.  It should have happened like 10+ years ago I've been shell-shocked as fuck.
> CAN YOU JUST STOP
> can YOU just stop
> PERSPECTIVE SHIFT BECAUSE WHY
> pantheistic psychedelic realizations/reaffirmations, acceptance, and knowing I'd play my cards the same way at the blackjack table as any of us do.  It's understandable it's ok.  So when people are nice to me I can reflect back that niceness and keep it going because I am done being SALTY BALLS. Mal got big salty man balls and he's doing a great job @ it.  I FEEL THE HATE IN ME AWAKENING...
> DO YOU HAVE A PLACE TO START YOUR SUFFERING
> yes right here, on uncomfortable floor.  I would go out but, you know "third time's the charm" and I would take today off but I'd have to fuck or get out or do something better or binge on weed and who wants that I have a bunch of beers calling to me MOTHER SAVE ME
> IS YOUR MOTHER STILL ALIVE
> no comment often I am code-wording mother to a drug but if she is she would not be proud of her son.  Would probably throw bottles of windex and paper towels at me so I can get the dust off my eyes.  i love you mom
> DO YOU THINK YOUR PARENTS REALLY READ YOUR NONSENSE?
> what else are they going to do if they're retired and still alive I know if I had a fuck up druggie kid that would be my #1 go to, so I could act surprised when they call asking for more $
> "Oh, you need more, let me check, hold on the internet's really bad here" *mute* SNICKERS LISTENING TO THEIR SUFFERINGS */MUTE" "ok yeah I got you kiddo..."
> TODAY WE'RE INSIDE THE ACTOR'S STUDIO WITH THE LOSER OF A GENERATION CAPTAIN.HEROINE CAPTAIN HOW ARE YOU
> I am forbidden to say anything salty or negative but being caressed by my endless death wish.  she knows I and I know her
> HOW MANY THINGS ARE YOU PARODYING
> as many drugs as I should be on right now, don't try to keep up w/ societal parodies/turns of phrases/phrases/words/sayings/quotes I have stolen or culturally misappropriated because the French ruined Europe and I'm on a HOLY WAR to get FREEDOM FRIES on EVERY AMERICAN AND AMERICAN TERRITORIAL MENU even if that pisses off our __________ [derogatory adjective term for homosexuals] CANADIAN PRESIDENT who loves to talk in French I'd be like WHERE'S MY TRANSLATOR BITCH I'M NOT SPEAKING A THIRD WORLD LANGUAGE i would so be the Trump of France, it's what we need right now
> DID YOU VOTE FOR DONALD J TRUMP
> no who the fuck's going to do that he said he was going to lock all my latino fuck buddies up
> THAT BRINGS US TO AN INTERESTING QUESTION WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE COLOR
> latino.  I mean I like white ppl but they ruined Europe largely cuz the French suck so.... when I see a white dude and he speaks w/ a heavy French accent it's like "aw....fuck me".  With latinos you just move to the west coast, no Puerto Ricans, you're gold.
> YOU SAID WHAT
> I said nothing continue the god damn interview pls
> I WAS TALKING ABOUT.... COLORS COLORS...
> yeah I like the color Black, because when you do enough DMT or ketamine or heavy intense psychedelics you'll see all white or all black.  I like it when it goes all black and it's a simulation of death.
> OH...OK...
> ...I mean I like black ppl too... my favorite bbc is one of my friends which is more of an acquaintance friend because I tend to burn bridges too quick
> DULY NOTED...
> ...i mean.. I feel like I just moved too far west too quickly, it's like the Han ppl are invading now
> MOVING ON.... you hate totalitarian nations but hail from THE UNITED STATES...
> yeah i mean you hate me and are still talking to me or are reading this.... so suck Mal's salty balls and come cry on my shoulder about our sexy staffers and how badly they mistreated you, there there it'll be ok now....
> WHO IS YOUR PRESONAL HERO
> Ayn Rand.  You don't have to work or believe in the collective welfare of mankind, mostly because mankind is killing Planet Earth, its own nations, resources, governments, people, ideologies, culture, music, science, in vicious cycles.  Another dark age is coming and you can thank the two party system, and France, Iran and Russia and DPRK... it's all coming to a nasty turn of events... you don't have to give into crony capitalism.  You don't have to live in a world or a body or a society you don't believe in and it's the most freeing realization I've ever had in life.
> WHAT IS YOUR PRESONAL MOTTO
> you should know this one it's "DOALLTHEDRUGS".  all of them.
> OH... OK.... WHAT DO YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP
> I want to die.  Is that a career?
> YEAH BUT I MEAN BEFORE YOU DIE
> oh, I guess a grave digger.  I always wonder who'll be digging when society finally lets me die.  Such a beautiful Manson lyric.
> ARE YOU ALWAYS THIS FUCKED UP
> no I try to sober up if I have to steal a car and go joyriding, especially if it's a cop car.
> HAVE YOU EVER RUN FROM THE POLICE AND GOTTEN AWAY
> yeah duh who hasn't I'm sure all u doggos got some "i was 15 and the cops saw I had a 40 oz but it was plastic so it didn't break when I threw it and they let me go" or some shit = lameos thinking ya'll are perfect or your shit don't stink
> WHAT IS YOUR JOB
> I get my dick sucked and listen to Manson.  if I have to revert to homelessness to keep this up I probably will.
> ON A SCALE OF ONE TO TEN HOW SICK MINDED ARE YOU
> nine thousand.  I think it was like 9 million last year though so I'm way way improving please continue
> HAVE YOU EVER TYPED MORE THAN TEN THOUSAND WORDS IN A PM
> many, many times over.
> YOU TELL FRENCH PPL TO GO BACK TO THEIR HOME COUNTRIES AND GET A REAL JOB WHAT DO YOU REALLY MEAN BY THAT CONSIDERING THIS CONTRADICTS A LOT OF WHAT YOU SAID?
> I mean they have a nation to repair and save and they're bailing on it by going on holidays.  do you THINK I'm going on vacation with DONUT TRAMP as a president?  No.  Lower my god damn nat'l deficit or suffer the consequences.  I'm not facing French back packers in better countries trying to challenge who my president is when they have a far-right onset of their own.  go save france and get out of the internationalist community until you've fixed your shit, god.
> YOU TELL PEOPLE FRANCE IS TO BLAME FOR ALL OF WWI AND WWII
> that's because they are, do your history
> ...AND THAT YOU STAND BY THE MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX...
> who doesn't own a little Lockheed Martin stock... gotta diversify your investments.
> YOU HAVE SAID YOU WILL KILL YOURSELF COUNTLESS TIMES IS THIS HOW YOU PLAN TO GO OUT
> I'm hoping for an accidental overdose and that is a suicide of sorts.  "Death by misadventure" always sounded stupid to me.  You fucking died and you did it.  Intentionally, unintentionally, how can you ever know what your intentions are?  How can you ever know your intentions actually had an impact on reality?
> YOU CALL YOUR OWN PRESIDENT DONUT TRAMP
> I also did not vote for Obama twice over.  Ask me why.
> ...PASS.. HARD PASS..... HARDDDD PASS... WHAT DON'T YOU WANT TO BE WHEN YOU GROW UP?
> Lounge mod, because I wouldn't be able to tl;dr postrattle.
> ARE YOU DOING THIS TO AVOID USING DRUGS OR ALCOHOL
> maybe, what's it to you?  Do you have a few bucks, maybe some ground beef?
> HOW MUCH FOOD DO YOU HAVE
> maybe like 4-5 days worth if I'm eating at the rate I was a few days ago.  If it slows down to normal [mother!!!!!] I'll be able to last the month.
> IS PRIDE A SIN
> yes and I'm a sinner.
> DO YOU STILL NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD
> nope, I like to reject the universe too but it's all too real as it's smacked me upside the head with all sorts of earthcock.  and probably jizzed all over me on Saturday with water.  And disgusting water at that.  People are gross.
> HOW MANY DRUGS DID YOU DO RIGHT BEFORE NYE/RIGHT AFTER
> about like 8 in a four day sleep deprived binge which started with benzos and dxm and still couldn't sleep.  I won't say what else I fucking did because it's terribly not harm reduction oriented.
> AND YOUR PERSONAL MOTTO IS DO ALL THE DRUGS?  DULY NOTED... WHO IS GOING TO WIN 2020?
> donald J. trump and I'll shed tears, again.  Rest in peace US dollar, US nation, US culture and people.  We're going to be part of Russia or China one day and you'll wonder why; it all comes back to money.
> IS DONALD TRUMP'S ENTIRE FAMILY EVIL?
> all of them, every last single one.  Anyone with a modicum of wanting to fit into society changed their name from "Hitler" after the end of WWII.  They'll never stop pimping the Trump brand/name out, you know, because there isn't extensive footage of us gassing a whole bunch of Latino kids to death.  Wait for the decades to go by, see what we aren't seeing now and prepare to get horrified.  I hope you don't have to live that long... life is very long and tedious.


it is it is I know is !


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip CH
> 
> i delete most of my dumping ground shit now
> 
> eventually everything i'll ever do/be/was will be erased.  one use, one go....


I notice @JahSEEuS is about 8k posts light.  The world lost some great HR in there methinks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Cap I'm just letting you know I ain't reading that


it's for anyone who wants to read it, I understand 
tl;dr hypnotic benzos are more unsettling than anxiolytic benzos

i can't stand not having hypnotics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I notice @JahSEEuS is about 8k posts light.  The world lost some great HR in there methinks


if I could go back in time and change my mind I would, but it wouldn't matter I don't have free will bro

if I were to do something I'd get shut down, I'm part of the BORK COLLECTIVE and the best I can do is be your friend now

the old me is fucking dead  i promise big boy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my body keeps sweating and is clammy and i know this is withdrawal and i don't care WHERE'S MY LUNCH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just had a full meltdown and screamed FUCK YOU BITCH at live streaming trump HOPE YOU DIEEE

of a HEART ATTACK FATTY

"the geniuses that went into iraq" YOU DID NOTHING TO STOP IRAN YOU FAT FUCKING LOADED REPUBLICAN WALKING CORPSE you are a NATIONAL TRAITOR and I can't wait until they put you in the gallows and have to hang a larger noose for your fat fucking NECK JIGGLES

dopeM I promise as long as you're not DJT posting back at me live on stage right now I can't hate you bro  PLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

"I told Turkey you gotta defend your own border" WE'RE STILL IN SYRIA YOU FAT CLUELESS FUCK YOU DID NOTHING YOUR PULL OUT WAS ABRUPT AND SHE'S LIKE NAH LEAVE IT IN BRAH

HOW DOES PUTIN'S SALTY MAN BALLS TASTE COMPARED TO YOURS YOU FUCKING DOG PUSSY GRABBING DOG HOW THE FUCK DID WOMEN EVEN VOTE FOR YOU ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

</cep>

WHY ARE YOU STAYING IN SYRIA
EXACTLY YOU
BLOATED
FAT
FUCK
YOU ARE CONTRADICTING YOURSELF, LIVE AND THE NATIONAL SOCIALIST SHEEP ARE TOO STUPID TO KEEP UP WITH HISTORY i hope you DIEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee

no problems w/ Trump supporters, earn your cheddar and vote for the nation state it's not like 1 votes gonna change anything in a presidential election


----------



## Hylight

who let the mod out who who . who whoo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU THINK, LBJ, WENT TO HELL?

YOUR FAT BODY IS HELL IF I WAKE UP IN THAT BODY I'LL TELL THE DOCTORS TO SHOOT ME FULL OF BARBS YOU DELUSIONAL PSYCHOPATHIC PIECE OF SHIT NATIONAL TRAITOR AHhhhhhhhh






i can't listen to this shit w/o full on manic melt down this isn't good

"Pelosi says" THAT'S RIGHT A DEMOCRAT CONGRESSWOMAN IS YOUR METAPHORICAL MOTHER YOU BLOATED REPUBLICAN WALKING CORPSE


----------



## Hylight

aww melted all up in the holocaust of it all. fuxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cap did you get hit in the head?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOOK IT'S THE NATIONAL SOCIALIST COLLUSION EXPERTS GETTING ON STAGE WITH HIM

BLOW
IT
UP
AHHHHhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Cap did you get hit in the head?


I hit my head pretty hard on Saturday I'm fairly sure yes

6 white republicans in suits = ELEVATOR HAZARD TOO MUCH WEIGHT
TURN THE CAMERA OFF
BEFORE THE GLASS BREAKS
THEY'RE SO HEAVY AND FAT AND REINCE PREIBUS IS JOINING THEM.... IT'LL GET SO MASSIVE GRAVITY WILL SUCK THE CAMERA INTO IT FIRST CRACKING THE LENS AND YOU KNOW THAT'S COMING OUT OF YOUR FOX PAYCHECK

like for real you hit your head

YES THE PARAMEDICS GOT CALLED you don't read enough of my nonsense to keep up

orly

nah none of this shit is real

OH THANK GOD DONUT TRAMP IS SHUTTING UP I can feel better now, lie to me with smarter lies or get ridiculed republicans


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOOK IT'S THE NATIONAL SOCIALIST COLLUSION EXPERTS GETTING ON STAGE WITH HIM
> 
> BLOW
> IT
> UP
> AHHHHhhhhhhhhhh


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghhhhhhhhhhhhahhhhhhhhhhhhh.  yups !


----------



## Hylight

ya, smashing hard hitz of the 2020 !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD
HE JUST SAID
MAGA NEVER HAPPENED
HE JUST SAID IT
IS 64 YEARS OLD
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
then he said "mag" part of maga
ahhahaha
DUDE THEY ARE SO LYING EVERY 5 SECONDS AND IT'S HILARIOUS IF I DRANK EVERY TIME THEY LIED I'D BE DEAD IN AN HOUR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sorry SORRY c2c i had to delete ur post because i am a dog shitting everywehre w/ doggie diarrhea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bork BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK
it's weird our dog loves white ppl but he can't stop barking at the television when trump talks
MAKE AMERICA GAY AGAIN
dude you're asking ppl to cheer at "MAGA"... and it's 5+ years of "MAGA" please
why not just whip out your dick and ask ppl if they like to suck


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i've been segregated beautifully into 1 thread to keep the other loungers happy
this is proof MAL is the smartest lounge mod we've ever had and he deserves my S mod stick when I have a fatal OD



Hylight said:


>


what's wrong hun, is it trump as president or something else

it's gonna be ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

do all the drugs
smoke a lot of weed
nothing'll stop the madness now


----------



## Shady's Fox

Not really, cap. But note this, with all respect, everyone is backwards. Homosexual people, everyone here hides. If we would know eachother name's at least it would be something but people are afraid to reveal themselves. So I do get mal and I support his ideas and that's why I stick around here, I want to close the Lounge. The outside's beautiful, even if you are poor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I want to close the Lounge.


lol ok why honey

and btw if you hate me so much you shouldn't walk through a trail of my human feces to come talk to me

i'm not cfc or tlb maybe you can direct your concerns there if you are being serious and isn't a brain malfunction (it's OK I am probably having a lot of neurological misfirings)


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Cap I'm just letting you know I ain't reading that


Bl 101


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm more like a silver bullet and I'm more like a gun, I'm not easy to hold


----------



## Shady's Fox

boai, you sick, I don't wanna involve in useless fights.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## SS373dOH

@Captain.Heroin

This Trump visit is really fucking with traffic for the Bucks game.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> This Trump visit is really fucking with traffic for the Bucks game.


AMERICAN REPUBLICAN PATRIOTS WHO HATE TRUMP BECAUSE IT FUCKS WITH TRAFFIC


or dems I don't care NEVER TRUMPERS FOREVER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL ALL BASEMENTS ARE UNDERGROUND

yeah I probably didn't know that my brain - broke and I'm drinking now
I'm listening and jamming like DWE to manson

every time i die I'm just killing myself
pantheistic world view

I WANT TO KILL MYSELF LIKE THEY DO IN THE MOVIES, don't worry there's another one just like me standing in line

i'll probably delete my other 4 posts mal bb just let me get t o that now


----------



## Shady's Fox

Have you ever wondered if an asylum visit this website and they track down your IP, and next morning you wake up in a twelve by eight feet? Such a sad reality you have, you did it with your hands. Now you eat ur nails.

and as far as your humor goes.....

it stays at goes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time i die I'm just killing myself


Shady's Fox said:


> Have you ever wondered if a asylum visit this website and they track your IP down, and next morning you wake up in a twelve by eight feet? Such a sad reality you have, you did it with your hands. Now you eat ur nails.
> 
> and as far as your humor goes.....
> 
> it stays at goes.


no one fucking cares about me or you dude
no one even fucking cares to stand up for america and put a bullet in trump
we're living in an NPC world and you're going BLURPPPP back at me bro


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL ALL BASEMENTS ARE UNDERGROUND
> 
> yeah I probably didn't know that my brain - broke and I'm drinking now
> I'm listening and jamming like DWE to manson


Have a beer I could get? Nba arenas stop selling alcohol after the 3rd quarter.. Thanks Detroit..

Also dew is one of the 5 best rappers of all time. I'm sure someone, somewhere is jamming like manson to dwe..


----------



## Shady's Fox

Speak about yourself. I don't know you, you don't know me. Why you say this?

yoo

u

sick

...

u ok but u sick >(


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I have just eaten a vagina with my tongue, hope did'n get candida in my mouth


----------



## jose ribas da silva

my beard is smelling nectar


----------



## Shady's Fox

who the fuck is this dude

jose ribas da silva brazila


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Have a beer I could get? Nba arenas stop selling alcohol after the 3rd quarter.. Thanks Detroit..
> 
> Also dew is one of the 5 best rappers of all time. I'm sure someone, somewhere is jamming like manson to dwe..


we sell till 2 am every mornign brah come on in i have like 70 beers left maybe like 80


----------



## SS373dOH

jose ribas da silva said:


> I have just eaten a vagina with my tongue, hope did'n get candida in my mouth


Did you bring the lemon juice ? Also youre not supposed to eat the kitty, only have it be perceived that you are, so you can apply the citrus dawg..


----------



## Shady's Fox

and then there's hopey

our fresh fish

go back to prison bitchhhhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I have just eaten a vagina with my tongue, hope did'n get candida in my mouth


lol ewww right

want to come w/ me to visit a std clinic in socal

you'll be the only straight guy there


----------



## Shady's Fox

eeeeeeeeeeeYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

YOU MUST WAIT 6 SEC TO PERF THIS ACTION
ff


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> we sell till 2 am every mornign brah come on in i have like 70 beers left maybe like 80


Im not talking about a local ordinance..

The Staples center has the same policy.. Its nba wide.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Im not talking about a local ordinance..
> 
> The Staples center has the same policy.. Its nba wide.


oh you're watching an nba game that's right

iv'e burned my brain something fierce

we sell booze until like 60 mins before show's done no matter what in this staet DRINK DO ALL THE DRUGS ALL OF THEM


----------



## Shady's Fox

now i must quote


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> and then there's hopey
> 
> our fresh fish
> 
> go back to prison bitchhhhhh


Sound advice, ty sir.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Sound advice, ty sir.


it was an incredibly rude and hostile thing to say to someone and i tried to delete it

don't let shady ruffle your feathers


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh you're watching an nba game that's right
> 
> iv'e burned my brain something fierce
> 
> we sell booze until like 60 mins before show's done no matter what in this staet DRINK DO ALL THE DRUGS ALL OF THEM


Theres 48 minutes in an nba game..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's really funny tho because Shady and my location tags are more like each other's actual IRL positions


----------



## jose ribas da silva

SS373dOH said:


> Did you bring the lemon juice ? Also youre not supposed to eat the kitty, only have it be perceived that you are, so you can apply the citrus dawg..



no lemon juice, this was a repeated sticker, she has received the candida-free stamper. 

But something that I need to highlight is the feeling of my tongue in contact with the vagina's internal musculature, feeling the fibers, literally. beautiful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh and a personal message to @DopeM we're cool bro

if I was going on a mad manic rant about fucking perm banning all the Iranians I'm talking about IRL Iranians who come here to be like "buy drugs" on their very first post

we gud doggo i am sorry  can you ever forgive me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> you'll be the only straight guy there



I can be sucked, no complains


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva

no one give's a fuck about ur science

go back to the snake hole u crawled off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like open boarders in my country and on my bl interwebs


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh i'm talking about shit that goes on until 2 sorry i live in socal
> 
> yeah day time gaems they'll let you drink at like the whole fuckin day/night/keep selling that shit makes more $$$ than tickets
> 
> idiots who runs your city I'll show them how to rake in the cheddar


Sir. I'll explain one more time. Its not my city. It is an NBA wide policy brought on by the events caused in Detroit known as the malice in the palace. My city is the best at drinking.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I can be sucked, no complains


there's women here too it's like all long distance truck drivers who come on here to fuck them off tindr or whatever

you would get a chick in no time they're just fresh for the picking 24/7


----------



## Shady's Fox

and as far as straight guy yea

that makes 2 of us.

fuckni gay

ppl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Sir. I'll explain one more time. Its not my city. It is an NBA wide policy brought on by the events caused in Detroit known as the malice in the palace. My city is the best at drinking.


ohhhh

wow I'm so thick I AM SORRY.  So even CALIFORNIA nba games have same policy? 

I don't pay to go to games lol you can sneak into anything if you're smart enough
in and out of every pussy/manhole iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> and as far as straight guy yea
> 
> that makes 2 of us.
> 
> fuckni gay
> 
> ppl


i know right

all twacked out on meth and not enough good drugs WHERE'S MY HEROINNNnnnn

I want some heteronormative African Americans to sell me heroin too  brb

rip CH
? - 2020

Cali police locked Jamal up he got AIDS in prison and died
RIP JAMAL

i want my HEROIIiIiInINNnnNn


----------



## Shady's Fox

but on a note, there are like

5 or max 10 straight ppl.

others

========

they have - in their ecuations


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> but on a note, there are like
> 
> 5 or max 10 straight ppl.
> 
> others
> 
> ========
> 
> they have - in their ecuations


this conflicts with something PRIEST said about gay ppl so I'm going to actively disagree with you


----------



## Shady's Fox

takin rainwater in the syringe


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I can be sucked, but I dont want people spitting my cum, I want it swallowed


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> ohhhh
> So even CALIFORNIA nba games have same policy?


Yes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I can be sucked, but I dont want people spitting my cum, I want it to be swallowed


i almost get off more if they spit it like... I can't even put that one into man words

i have never had a guy puke when i cum from oral before that would be exhilarating


----------



## jose ribas da silva

On the face, I also appreciate the submission of the vision of my cum on a strange face


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Yes


AHHHHhhh sorry you have to like
spell that one out for me

it's like anarchy here

 p.s. you can sneak in your own liquor really easy did you know how to i'll walk u thru it they sell these posh things to white ppl who go to all the games

it's like an empty refillable easy to sip from suntan lotion container just don't be a pussy and need mixer but it's ok if you are one they have that in the house or there's vending machines


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> On the face, I also appreciate the submission of the vision of my cum on a strange face


same

especially when the drugs wear off
and i look up
and they've got this wide grin on their face I'll never feel so happy like they do
and my jizz is EVERYWHERE like a bear eating its prey


----------



## Shady's Fox

I know that priest guy

lets tag him

he will buy some sunflower seeds

@PriestTheyCalledHim


----------



## Shady's Fox

who called him prist btw


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> On the face, I also appreciate the submission of the vision of my cum on a strange face



especially if it is an angelical virgin, puritan, religious, conservative, losing her purity with a left-wing drug addicted


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HOPELESS if you need any "how do I slam meth on a moving train" or "how do i sneak ___ into ___" I got all the answers bro

as long as it's drugs for personal consumption/fun nothing nefarious  yall know my do all the drugs party attitude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> who called him prist btw


it's his... uesr name... so he did


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> especially if it is an angelical virgin, puritan, religious, conservative, losing her purity with a left-wing drug addicted



no condoms, no candida, please


----------



## Shady's Fox

EYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> especially if it is an angelical virgin, puritan, religious, conservative, losing her purity with a left-wing drug addicted


oh nah I really like ppl who've been around the block and know how to suck

save them virgins for other brahs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

*Workers of the world, unite!*

this is what I say during sex


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said:


> *Workers of the world, unite!*
> 
> this is what I say during sex




this

+ infinite

he's him no issues, lives in his own world.

nr1


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> *Workers of the world, unite!*
> 
> this is what I say during sex


oh I'm like GET A JOB YOU FUCKING HIPPIE
and they know I'm talking to myself
everyone I fuck has a job 






this is like me times a million for life until I'm rotting in the grave fuck life


----------



## jose ribas da silva

What an atheist can say during sex? 

I love math? thanks scientific method? 

I love marx, so 

*Workers of the world, unite!*


----------



## Shady's Fox

So how you make money?


@Captain.Heroin


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Sir. I'll explain one more time. Its not my city. It is an NBA wide policy brought on by the events caused in Detroit known as the malice in the palace. My city is the best at drinking.


My city has something to say about that


----------



## Shady's Fox

and pls don't tell

childish words.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm in a blacked out blur and I'm pretty sure this rules
every friday night


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> My city has something to say about that


Do you see how the bills mafia acts ? They cant handle it..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> What an atheist can say during sex?
> 
> I love math? thanks scientific method?
> 
> I love marx, so
> 
> *Workers of the world, unite!*


my god is a drug and i'm an atheist because i reject reality don't start to unravel the (w)hole


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> and pls don't tell
> 
> childish words.


keep up with the klub kids pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*sniffles* MY *sniffles* MANCRUSH *sniffles* THAT SEXY GUY MAL *sniffles* BROKE MY HEART



mal3volent said:


> Keep the discussion LGBT related.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg I'm going to quote that in every other lounge thread for fuck sake



mal3volent said:


> Keep the discussion LGBT related.



and every time i post



mal3volent said:


> Keep the discussion LGBT related.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

one day mal will wake up with 1000's of notifications "i... i can't..."



mal3volent said:


> Keep the discussion LGBT related.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok i'm sorry i'm sorry i'm done i'm hyperventilating and have only had 1 beer i'm sorry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL WILL 1000'S OF NOTIFICATIONS CRASH XENFORO ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT

*manically ctrl+v's his way to a temp ban for his mind's sake*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cpt you are making your entire life shittier pls stop






7 am waking up with the withdrawals
gotta be fresh gotta get drugs
gotta have a bowl of weed then cereal
seeing how time is sitting still, everyone else already rushing
going down to the bus stop
i see my dealerrrrrrrrr

captain please get a job and get serious with life, you don't have to kill yourself this way

i KNOW THIS BECAUSE TYLER KNOWS It
you don't have to tell Tyler nothing baby

cpt take your meds

REEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SS373dOH

Isnt the L redundant though ?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

where's the nudes?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Shady, are you a man or a woman? ladyboy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Isnt the L redundant though ?


the LIFE is redundant bro I'm redundant

I'm just on a different level but there will be another

ready to make room for more garbage planet earth's dying yay babies CLEAN UP MY EMISSIONS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Shady, are you a man or a woman? ladyboy?


oh my god

please 

please never leave us


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> So how you make money?
> 
> 
> @Captain.Heroin


i can fuck for money and food yeah but fucking for drugs is more ... _exhilarating_


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye  br0


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JUST ANOTHER MANIC MONDAY
no captain it's tuesday going to be wednesday

....FUCK....

OH
MY
GOD
WHAT
THE
FUCK

guys this isn't good i better do a smaller font so i can fit more gibberish per other person's mousewheel scroll oh my god.... how did i ... end up.... at square one... again... need.. to.. breathe... deep breaths, this is just a figment of your imagination.  other people will worm their way back into your life you'll never escape them all captain THE SPECTER OF DEATH WILL KEEP HAUNTING YOU UNTIL YOU DIE
the worm will live in every host is this the one that needs you the most?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

your post has been deleted by Captain.Heroin because he's gay


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Meep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness you don't even know what level of the kaleidoscope I'm on nor would you want to be here unless you're ready for INTROSPECTION, SELF-DISCOVERY AND LURRRRRVE

i am so in love with.. noting, myself, nothing, death, nothing, don't need people they are now auxiliary components of the death machine

I don't even need drugs to feel complete I can quit weed I could cut/burn myself nothing matters anymore forever wouldn't be so long

I stopped getting angry at the world and am accepting almost all my flaws or working past them it's amazing and I never have to aspire for anything ever again because life is just one big waste of time you're either going to enjoy it or you won't  I LOVE YOU BRRAHHAHH

andyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WHERE IS ANDY


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK if i'm ready for introspection. Everything my therapist tells me i forget as soon as i leave.

I'm ready for love..






Skip to 1:00 if you want the phrase.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ANDYyyYyYyYYyyYYyyYYYYYy


mal3volent said:


> *ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> _all the rules still apply here,  but if you get offended easily there are other threads..._
> 
> This is the place for:
> 
> off topic chat
> posting dumb shit when you're high af
> posting dumb shit when you're sober
> flirting
> emotional break downs
> pretty much anything else.
> 
> etc.


Emotional breakdowns huh

Mal BByou would never ever guess what happened


----------



## w01fg4ng

SS373dOH said:


> Isnt the L redundant though ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Phonetics ftw

Wolf
w01F baby I need someone's help )


----------



## schizopath

I came here to take a quick shit and leave


----------



## w01fg4ng

Don't forget to wash your hands


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Phonetics ftw
> 
> Wolf
> w01F baby I need someone's help )


OK so here is what you need to do.

Run hot bath water.  Place vagina scented candles around tub.  Light candles and turn off the lights.  Then play some soft music and get into the tub.

When you are ready, transcend your body.  Try not to drown.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh i'm talking about shit that goes on until 2 sorry i live in socal
> 
> yeah day time gaems they'll let you drink at like the whole fuckin day/night/keep selling that shit makes more $$$ than tickets
> 
> idiots who runs your city I'll show them how to rake in the cheddar


it's nice out at night, it's too hot and sunny all day. 

LA  is best ever. jelly anyone ♡.

Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like my only friend
Is the city I live in the city of Angels
Lonely as I am, together we cry we cry we cry

Take me to the place I love take me all the way

I drive on the streets, 'cos he's my companion
I walk through his fields, 'cos he knows who I am
He sees my good day, then he kisses me windy
I never worry now that's a lie

Take me to the place I love take me all the way
1 time, 2 times, 3 times, 4 times
It's hard to believe there's nobody out there
It's hard to believe that I'm all alone
At least I have his love the city he loves me
Lonely as I am, together we cry



All the way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> OK so here is what you need to do.
> 
> Run hot bath water.  Place vagina scented candles around tub.  Light candles and turn off the lights.  Then play some soft music and get into the tub.
> 
> When you are ready, transcend your body.  Try not to drown.


I drowned on the scent of vagina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> it's nice out at night, it's too hot and sunny all day.
> 
> LA  is best ever. jelly anyone ♡.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
> Sometimes I feel like my only friend
> Is the city I live in the city of Angels
> Lonely as I am, together we cry we cry we cry
> 
> Take me to the place I love take me all the way
> 
> I drive on the streets, 'cos he's my companion
> I walk through his fields, 'cos he knows who I am
> He sees my good day, then he kisses me windy
> I never worry now that's a lie
> 
> Take me to the place I love take me all the way
> 1 time, 2 times, 3 times, 4 times
> It's hard to believe there's nobody out there
> It's hard to believe that I'm all alone
> At least I have his love the city he loves me
> Lonely as I am, together we cry
> 
> 
> 
> All the way


I think I deserve what I'm going through huh.  Let's say something or somebody came full circle lol

How to deal with sad then happy how how how

Yawning.  Fuck.  Deep breaths.  Beer.


----------



## Hylight

Lonely as I am, together we cry

Take me to the place I love take me all the way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JAMAL, resurrected by Francois Sagat

Every now and then we think of a past JAMAL and think, wow, that's one ass I'd give anything to fuck again.  Get right back up there on the saddle cowboy your turn's coming around.

JAMAL is back.


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> Don't forget to wash your hands


THANKS! ALMOST FORGET!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> THANKS! ALMOST FORGET!


good job

Q:  why am I such a manwhore


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> Lonely as I am, together we cry
> 
> Take me to the place I love take me all the way


Greenland?


----------



## schizopath

Abyss thread soon after Gwyneth Paltrows pussy candles... I see a correleation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Abyss thread soon after Gwyneth Paltrows pussy candles... I see a correleation.


i'm correlated to the scent of pussy imhe


----------



## jose ribas da silva

women complain that we, men, are not demonstrating our feelings towards a serious relationship, but, by demonstrating our feelings, to women, this means that one should make efforts to stay with her, and she will be receptive, but, on the other hand, will not do any effort except being receptive.. this is how females work


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> women complain that we, men, are not demonstrating our feelings towards a serious relationship, but, by demonstrating our feelings, to women, this means that one should make efforts to stay with her, and she will be receptive, but, on the other hand, will not do any effort except being receptive.. this is how females work



By investing in a relationship, men need to show interest, but women need to be receptive for men's interest but they cannot demonstrate a genuine interest in the men's activities


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like sex and drugs and they like shopping and babies

fundamental
differences


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip CH
> 
> i delete most of my dumping ground shit now
> 
> eventually everything i'll ever do/be/was will be erased.  one use, one go....



Hey,
Your “dumping ground” shit was just fine with me!
That is what we are here for. To help each other out when one is having a hard time. 
I got your 6 Captain! 
Don’t you worry about it. 
Just carry on. Keep your head up!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like sex and drugs and they like shopping and babies
> 
> fundamental
> differences



I can bet that if you find a muscle guy who dominates you like a little girl at the end you would like to shop and be a "'mother"


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like sex and drugs and they like shopping and babies
> 
> fundamental
> differences



I like sex and drugs. 
I do like some shopping once in a while but I am in and out.
I know what I like. I have a very distinctive style. 
No babies. Thanks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I can bet that if you find a muscle guy who dominates you like a little girl at the end you would like to shop and be a "'mother"


as fucking hot as francois sagat is he is aging out of hotness iirc but JAMAL CAME BACK INTO MY LIFE and he likes it when i do this to him

and i am v much head over heals again and jamal ftr is someone from my past years ago oh my god... so... liek.... pls moar yes

jamal is not 2019 bud and fuck yes i am happy again even if just occasional thing to never be had again those 1 overs are fun (i promise i'm going to the cliniq tomorrow bb luv) today is my birthday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I like sex and drugs.
> I do like some shopping once in a while but I am in and out.
> I know what I like. I have a very distinctive style.
> No babies. Thanks.


painful has me sold um can you come over in like t minus 6-8 hours so i can c what it feels like again _this is not sexuality is a choice lulz _I CAN GET BY NOW _I'M NOT REALLY DEAD BUT I REALLY NEEDED SOMEONE TO SAVE ME_ LEAVING ME ALONE TO DIE _IS WORSE THAN HAVING THE GUTS TO KILL ME _if you don't know what forever "feels like"....

rip CH ? - 2020
one last coma
inb4 comas are gay
oh god... the .... the feels... they're comign back RUN AWAY RUNNN FAR AWAY FROM YOUR FEELINGS


----------



## jose ribas da silva

my girl came to me to say "I don't want to stay with you anymore, you don't share dreams with me, you want only sex"

i told her "I like you in other way", she smiled and we walked together till a crossroad where it was necessary for a 33-year-old woman to demonstrate abilities that may be used in a relationship. None of them was available..

The reason?

Women are machist, they think that their task may be summarized by availability. For: "I am here letting you be interested by my feelings and me"; "I am here available to penetration"

They think that men are a machine, a sex machine without feelings

A relationship for a woman is "I will let this guy praise me in all possible senses"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

According to Jose I am emotional and the woman. 

With the big D yea I can live with that


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> A relationship for a woman is "I will let this guy praise me in all possible senses"


Start dating older women


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> painful has me sold um can you come over in like t minus 6-8 hours so i can c what it feels like again _this is not sexuality is a choice lulz _I CAN GET BY NOW _I'M NOT REALLY DEAD BUT I REALLY NEEDED SOMEONE TO SAVE ME_ LEAVING ME ALONE TO DIE _IS WORSE THAN HAVING THE GUTS TO KILL ME _if you don't know what forever "feels like"....
> 
> rip CH ? - 2020
> one last coma
> inb4 comas are gay
> oh god... the .... the feels... they're comign back RUN AWAY RUNNN FAR AWAY FROM YOUR FEELINGS



Yes!
I would make you like at least one female. I don’t think it would work with many for you.
I am exceptional!

I sure will save you from coma and being alone.
NO RIP CH!
We need you and love you!
You are not alone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Start dating older women


Always find a Jamal or sugar mama who know how to treat you right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Yes!
> I would make you like at least one female. I don’t think it would work with many for you.
> I am exceptional!
> 
> I sure will save you from coma and being alone.
> NO RIP CH!
> We need you and love you!
> You are not alone.


If you knew what I was going to I think you get it I'm like screaming again


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Always find a Jamal or sugar mama who know how to treat you right


Find a sugar mama to balance the praising to 50/50


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Jamal and I are gonna have a spring wedding


----------



## Painful One

CH,
I like the line about “How the fuck do we know the difference between love and hate? 
It is a fine line isn’t it? 
What song is that from?

Okay @jose ribas da silva I am awake now. 
Let me see what the trouble is with you and your woman and I will try to advise you.
question first- Do you want to stay with her or not?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

my point is 

Women forget that men also needs attention and love, the easiest way to conquer a man is genuine interest by his things, it is so simple and so rare to find at the same time


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Painful One said:


> Do you want to stay with her or not?



She's very beautiful, nice body, sex is nice too, but we are too different, she is too inexperienced in several senses.. she has no idea about how crazy my life is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> CH,
> I like the line about “How the fuck do we know the difference between love and hate?
> It is a fine line isn’t it?
> What song is that from?
> 
> Okay @jose ribas da silva I am awake now.
> Let me see what the trouble is with you and your woman and I will try to advise you.
> question first- Do you want to stay with her or not?


Marilyn Manson
Unkillable monster


----------



## jose ribas da silva

But I can live one day after the other and see what happens without anxiety


----------



## Painful One

jose ribas da silva said:


> my point is
> 
> Women forget that men also needs attention and love, the easiest way to conquer a man is genuine interest by his things, it is so simple and so rare to find at the same time



Yes that is very true.
A lot of women are just selfish bitches.
Just like a lot of men.

So, we either have to teach them how to be cool by setting the example and patiently guiding them OR
we must search the World’s over until we find that “One” Diamond  among the rubble.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't care if Jamal gets around I just need somebody to fuuuuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jamal was all like i need a second it's been a while

yea bb its been a while since u had this d... oh god...


----------



## Painful One

[


Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't care if Jamal gets around I just need somebody to fuuuuck



Well at least you are honest! 

My question is, how do you just get them to “go away” after?
Because I also just need to fuck. Right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> [
> 
> 
> Well at least you are honest!
> 
> My question is, how do you just get them to “go away” after?
> Because I also just need to fuck. Right now.


oh just let me do whatever i want after, sleep, cuddle, black out, get my space.  you need yours das cool i can space out

intricately study how sexy you are and go for round 2 with like 30 seconds of breathing time

cry knowing it'll be the last time and i'll always love you no matter what


----------



## Painful One

jose ribas da silva said:


> She's very beautiful, nice body, sex is nice too, but we are too different, she is too inexperienced in several senses.. she has no idea about how crazy my life is



Does she take care of you?
Besides sex? does she feed you? Keep you grounded?
Might be good for your crazy life?

Is it possible she is just crazy enough to be cool and not smother you or no?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> does she feed you?


JAMAL DOES

I LOVE YOU JAMAL YOU FOOL I NEED YOU


----------



## Painful One

jose ribas da silva said:


> But I can live one day after the other and see what happens without anxiety



This is Fucking BRILLIANT my friend! 
That must be our motto!
We ALL need that!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> JAMAL DOES
> 
> I LOVE YOU JAMAL YOU FOOL I NEED YOU



Good to hear you got a meal!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Good to hear you got a meal!


he was so hot and bought dinner like
fuck just take me on a date or buy me some food or whatever i'm not that high class, a taco truck will do ffs

love may have found me

i don't know

maybe he just like the D i don't care


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when you haven't eaten in a day adn ur at the taco truck
using all the toppings
eating ur friends leftovers
forcing it all down in 60 seconds like a pro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> [
> 
> 
> Well at least you are honest!
> 
> My question is, how do you just get them to “go away” after?
> Because I also just need to fuck. Right now.


my problem is if the sex is that good i never want him to go unless he comin back for more one day
pls come back jamal plsssss i neeed u

I JUST HAD
A WEIRD
FUCKING
FLASHBACK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this isn't insecurity this is ass craving

can't pop that shit just once ur gonna want it like 8 times that day

ass is my only crack like high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'mma go out in a few hrs jamal u best not be on that turtle balls and dolphin dick


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> he was so hot and bought dinner like
> fuck just take me on a date or buy me some food or whatever i'm not that high class, a taco truck will do ffs
> 
> love may have found me
> 
> i don't know
> 
> maybe he just like the D i don't care



Taco truck! Good god CH!
We really need to give you a makeover!

I need to open a salon in California. 
You all can hang out all day while I high class you up!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Taco truck! Good god CH!
> We really need to give you a makeover!
> 
> I need to open a salon in California.
> You all can hang out all day while I high class you up!


hunnie i'm a minimalist gonna die young and stay poor forever if i work it's out of legit necessity and i find the easiest do-nothing job you can find

homeless partier
that 50 year old at every frat who is more fucked up than anyone else at the party but keeps it together
tutor FRANCE DID IT FRANCE FUCKED THE WORLD


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Painful One said:


> Does she take care of you?
> Besides sex? does she feed you? Keep you grounded?



not at all, this girl is not for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> not at all, this girl is not for me


yea gotta find one that will cook for u man totes worth it or can at least take you out on a meal


----------



## Painful One

jose ribas da silva said:


> not at all, this girl is not for me



Well, there you have it.
You need a woman who is beautiful on the inside also! 
A PARTNER in life who cares about you enough to want to know your interests and takes care of you and vice versa!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea gotta find one that will cook for u man totes worth it or can at least take you out on a meal



I think most women only wants to fill the void of their solitude, that's different from men, men are companions, women are individualists. OF course, there are a few exceptions out there which now I am trying to find


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think most women only wants to fill the void of their solitude, that's different from men, men are companions, women are individualists. OF course, there are a few exceptions out there which now I am trying to find


well maybe straight men are i've had a lot of vapid hit and misses 
this one seems like a keeper though JAMAL BB I NEED U


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> hunnie i'm a minimalist gonna die young and stay poor forever if i work it's out of legit necessity and i find the easiest do-nothing job you can find
> 
> homeless partier
> that 50 year old at every frat who is more fucked up than anyone else at the party but keeps it together
> tutor FRANCE DID IT FRANCE FUCKED THE WORLD



I understand.
But you got to stop selling yourself short!

You can be a partier and make money off your rock n roll lifestyle.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I understand.
> But you got to stop selling yourself short!
> 
> You can be a partier and makes money off your rock n roll lifestyle.


money doesn't make a person happy jamal love does


----------



## Painful One

[


jose ribas da silva said:


> I think most women only wants to fill the void of their solitude, that's different from men, men are companions, women are individualists. OF course, there are a few exceptions out there which now I am trying to find



You need someone who is matured like a fine wine.
Someone that has been around and knows what is going down but has managed to stay beautiful despite it all, or for it all.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> money doesn't make a person happy jamal love does



No, I am not talking about money.
And...Jamal Love only makes you happy for a few!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> [
> 
> 
> You need someone who is matured like a fine wine.
> Someone that has been around and knows what is going down but has managed to stay beautiful despite it all, or for it all.
> ❤


you need someone willing to work the grindstone then still come back and give it up every night while you make dinner or vice versa

i am role flexible outside of the bedroom ttytt


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think most women only wants to fill the void of their solitude, that's different from men, men are companions, women are individualists. OF course, there are a few exceptions out there which now I am trying to find



That's why most women get married, have kids. Of course I don't apply this to all of them but most just get into relationship for the sake of loneliness and.. last 

$$$$


But then there's social media and all other shit which eats us alive, take this + other personal issues. How can we be on the right path? How?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This is getting too deep.

Just find someone you vibe with and get a PRENUP.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> This is getting too deep.
> 
> Just find someone you vibe with and get a PRENUP.


madness do you know the fuck happened the fuckkkk oh my god


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> That's why most women get married, have kids. Of course I don't apply this to all of them but most just get into relationship for the sake of loneliness and.. last
> 
> $$$$
> 
> 
> But then there's social media and all other shit which eats us alive, take this + other personal issues. How can we be on the right path? How?



You are right Shady. This social media shit has really fucked up everything!
(maybe not for Captain Heroin) but for the rest of us- UGH! I avoid it like the plague.

Our “other personal issues” is a problem too.
I am working on those. Like, how I am I supposed to “get used” to living with chronic pain?
IDK but I am trying!

well...lets be fair here. Most PEOPLE have sex because they are lonely and to fill a void, then marriage and pregnancy or pregnancy then marriage..then both people are stuck being slaves to raise kids.
The price of everything has become WAY TOO EXPENSIVE in comparison to what most jobs pay even with education.
That is the real problem.
people used to be able to afford to live.

So now everyone is drowning their sorrows or desperately trying to control pain.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know, I think and I may or may not be right but in few years ( 2040-50 ) we gonna HAVE another type of society. A futuristic one, somewhere in the roots of Tokyo, seems the perfect city for this to snap to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FREEDOM FRIES
FRANCE
RUINED
EVERYTHING


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Painful One 

That would be true in some circumstances as far as sex goes I think it's more for pleasure, this is how I view it, pleasure, warmth. There's no cure for humanity, we just gotta wait for the nuke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bangbang keep down the borkbork

i'm sorry i still got it biaaaaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

Regarding your illness, I know, we've talked about it before. Ugh..


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> You know, I think and I may or may not be right but in few years ( 2040-50 ) we gonna HAVE another type of society. A futuristic one, somewhere in the roots of Tokyo, seems the perfect city for this to snap to.



People will probably end up looking like gray aliens from the high tech bullshit.

Maybe ”The Grays” are people from the future time traveling back to try and figure out where the fuck we went wrong.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p1 why am i readdicted to man booty
THIS
IS
NOT
FAIR


----------



## Shady's Fox

That future time thing it's called ''Cyberpunk''.


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> Regarding your illness, I know, we've talked about it before. Ugh..



yeah . “UGH!” I am trying not to complain and carry on like a trooper!
just hard is all.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I think maybe you saw ''Blade Runner' in this time of life-time of yours.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> p1 why am i readdicted to man booty
> THIS
> IS
> NOT
> FAIR



Well...it is something you like and enjoy at least so man booty it up!


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> I think maybe you saw ''Blade Runner' in this time of life-time of yours.



I probably did but I always fall asleep in movies, so I cannot recall.
Do you recommend I watch that movie when I can stay awake?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need to borkbork again


----------



## Shady's Fox

Painful One said:


> I probably did but I always fall asleep in movies, so I cannot recall.
> Do you recommend I watch that movie when I can stay awake?



Haa, you crazy. Yeah. If you sleepy, this one will keep you up. It's a masterpiece, every human should know about it.


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> Haa, you crazy. Yeah. If you sleepy, this one will keep you up. It's a masterpiece, every human should know about it.



well alright! I will watch it today.

Yeah, I know, I am crazy. Don’t make fun of me Shady. You ain’t exactly normal either.
Crazy is the new cool!


----------



## Painful One

Truth is- I was having sex during most movies.
I need to go back and rewatch everything from a few decades.


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> Haa, you crazy. Yeah. If you sleepy, this one will keep you up. It's a masterpiece, every human should know about it.



did you like the new one?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Truth is- I was having sex during most movies.
> I need to go back and rewatch everything from a few decades.


same


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TL moves so fast not even andyTURBO can keep up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my life hit the fastforward button


----------



## Shady's Fox

mal3volent said:


> did you like the new one?



Yeah?


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah?



yeah I did too
i got chills watching it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i get chills living my life it's some unreal shit
brb borks
had to take half a bar this shit is unreal and still drinking


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

So why are you afraid of life, why you keep bringin up this useless repetitive argument? Why don't you just logically end it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> So why are you afraid of life, why you keep bringin up this useless repetitive argument? Why don't you just logically end it?


tis a good question i have considered it many times and was thinking about doing it this year

learned there's a way to accept it's gonna happen anyways why jump the gun


----------



## Captain.Heroin

death and i became closer after CH died


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i thought no one will miss me no one will care they know i am death incarnate who wants that

then i am helping others somehow in this weird way

the troubled bois find me and get me to help them this is happening w/ jamal i hope JAMAL PLS BB DON'T BE AFRAIDDDDd it's so nice

but he got his thang too braincandy forever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

there's always a hotter jamal rip jamal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

probably also drugs can't get done if i'm dead


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also shady how do u know i didn't die on Sat. like I've been saying that's still a real possibility


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> So why are you afraid of life, why you keep bringin up this useless repetitive argument? Why don't you just logically end it?



Why don't you go fuck yourself instead?


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know what's keepin you from living your life? Money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Why don't you go fuck yourself instead?


it was a fair question i think mal i'm not offended by it  plur everyone 

oh your salty man balls gotta get out here it's like whatever you want on a conveyor belt like them sushi restaurants boiiii


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You know what's keepin you from living your life? Money.


MONEY
MAKES
NO
ONE
HAPPY
slaving away for crony capitalism
you should be liberal disgusted w/ urself


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> jamal was all like i need a second it's been a while
> 
> yea bb its been a while since u had this d... oh god...


This is awesome


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MONEY DOESN'T EXIST NO HARD CURRENCIES IT'S ALL FAKE IT'S ALL A LIE WAIT FOR THE EXCHANGES TO DROP OUT OF EXISTENCE, BREAD WILL COST YOUR LIFE'S SAVINGS


----------



## Shady's Fox

Get rid of toxic people, take some counseling. Invest a bit in yourself, you have only one life here. It's a shame not to live it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Look up in the Sky, see all those weird shits? Planets, stars, black holes, gama-rays and what not? How lucky we are to be alive? You aren't thankful for this opportunity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Get rid from toxic people in your life, take some counseling. Invest a bit in yourself, you have only one life here. It's a shame not to live it.


living is for the weak
it's so obscene
it makes you think you can dream eternally
i know i have one life to live shady and i'm quite excited to go.  whenever.  today, tomorrow, a year from now, ten, it doesn't matter to me.  Life is irrelevant, I've already lived as much as I need to in order to reach contentment. 

Living until you're a burden on society is not what I want to do. I've seen loved ones go through horrifically tragic deaths/end of life experiences.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Will this thread go to page infitinty? How come mods always make shit like "V2" and shit why can't we just keep this bitch open.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Look up in the Sky, see all those weird shits? Planets, stars, black holes, gama-rays and what not? How lucky we are to be alive? You aren't thankful for this opportunity.


No, because sin is a pride.  I'm not thankful to be alive.  Life is suffering.  Escaping it is the goal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Will this thread go to page infitinty? How come mods always make shit like "V2" and shit why can't we just keep this bitch open.


..... i have man issues... mADNESss be my ass counselor

tell me how to tame the wild stallions so I can fuckkkkkk


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Will this thread go to page infitinty? How come mods always make shit like "V2" and shit why can't we just keep this bitch open.



before we switched to XF I think there was a legit reason but I think I might let this one go to infinity

it was always just a tradition to close threads at pg100


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

''I already lived as much as I need''

This fantasy of yours.. How can you get rid of toxic ppl when you are toxic to yourself.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> before we switched to XF I think there was a legit reason but I think I might let this one go to infinity
> 
> it was always just a tradition to close threads at pg100


letting the past drift cannot hurt

everything is impermanent there will be no technological singularity takeover i don't want to exist forever as ch i want to be forgotten and erased
one use one go
like the insulin syringe, for that's all i'm worth
permanence is an illusion except for these moments we'll always have together


----------



## w01fg4ng

shady has more projection than a drive in theatre


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> ''I already lived as much as I need''
> 
> This fantasy of yours.. How can you get rid of toxic ppl when you are toxic to yourself.


You metaphorically act out suicide in public without dying?  Sit on a tree branch with a noose you made yourself, in a forest you wouldn't be found in for a while, contemplating what it's all for before you decide to climb down safely?  Explore the death and sex drive equally to allow for personal development?  

This isn't toxicity, this is life.  Everyone has a death drive.  Straight dudes are less death adventurous unless they're military (YOU?) = most just like to get drunk and watch fatties smash into each other in the NFL every Sunday.


----------



## mal3volent

w01fg4ng said:


> shady has more projection than a drive in theatre



more than Regan's vomit too iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Why do you think you die in video games?  Why does suicide wane during war?  You have a chance at proving yourself, earning great fortune by being a death-seeking daredevil.  Men get it.  Tune into the militant far-right females that are interviewed.  Holy fucking shit I've never seen so much hatred in a hottie fem before.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> most just like to get drunk and watch fatties smash into each other in the NFL every Sunday.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I've been in Air-Force and the army developed me. In all ways. Then I think the art-school that I've finished before, allowed me to explore more of myself. Having a family, seeing this ''Book'' not reading the page.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


ttytt i enjoy football too and was talking about it w/ jamal JAMAL what is taking him so long


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I've been in Air-Force and the army developed me. In all ways. Then I think the art-school that I've finished before, allowed me to explore more of myself. Having a family, seeing this ''Book'' not reading the page.


that's why i think the world of anyone who's served.  it's not easy to give your life over to a nation you believe in and hope you come out unscathed when few do.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tonight don't you wanna join my fantasy, my own lil nasty world


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> tonight don't you wanna join my fantasy, my own lil nasty world



yes I do!

but maybe tomorrow.
I am currently under intensive care from taking WAY too many Ambien over the last few days. 
Ouch! I feel like I got kicked by a horse in the kidneys.
I am currently using two heat pads.

Why do I do this to myself??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's ok p1

i've done way unhealthier things recently.


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Captain.Heroin

forgive and love yourself you are beautiful in every single way

this won't bring us down


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Day 3 of my program. 5 out of 15 people's DOC is meth. I'm like STFU stop glorifying it. It's taking over the east coast.


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Day 3 of my program. 5 out of 15 people's DOC is meth. I'm like STFU stop glorifying it. It's taking over the east coast.


Its great


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I love slamming crystal methamphetamine.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Yeah I love slamming crystal methamphetamine.



We know.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was just joking! @madness00 knows I love him, hopefully. You guys can go back to talking about whatever.


----------



## mal3volent

So insensitive c2c!


----------



## schizopath

Okay, Im posting about this shit. 

My new neighbor who dresses like a hippie seems to hate me. Or maybe she just hates junkies in general.


----------



## schizopath

But trying to bully me is like trying to bully abyss. No reaction other than laughing.


----------



## mal3volent

Have you tried smoking her out?


----------



## schizopath

Not yet! Youd reckon that would work?


----------



## mal3volent

I've seen it work my man. Sometimes people are just jealous of your drugs. If you share you'll be shooting the shit with her in no time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah I love slamming crystal methamphetamine.


i thought i loved snorting heroin until i found psychedelics - there's more euphoric/spiritually rewarding highs that aren't going to be so corrosive to mind/brain/body buddy 

loving someone else is especially amazing.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> I've seen it work my man. Sometimes people are just jealous of your drugs. If you share you'll be shooting the shit with her in no time.


Well the first time she saw me I was nodding and smoking a cig and she said "wouldnt it be funny to be like that"

Maybe you really have a point


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wanna come up with some new music, but I simply cannot force the process.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I wanna come up with some new music, but I simply cannot force the process.


what genres do you make/listen to


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Well the first time she saw me I was nodding and smoking a cig and she said "wouldnt it be funny to be like that"
> 
> Maybe you really have a point



meh...don’t let the bitch both you @schizopath 
Stupid people are stupid and don’t know what it is like to have health conditions that cripple.
Just ignore the dumb and rude!


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> I wanna come up with some new music, but I simply cannot force the process.



yup. It is an art.
you cannot force art. 
Have to wait until that creative mood strikes!

Keep calm and create on!


----------



## Jabberwocky

__
		https://soundcloud.com/funeralfather%2Fbenzo-freestyle-funeral-father


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sounds like rap am i right


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just call it dead 
Love you capn 





Captain.Heroin said:


> sounds like rap am i right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I just call it dead ⚰
> Love you capn


no prob i couldn't listen to the whole thing; brain dead

i make power electronics, noise and listen to a lot of metal and noise.  I'll pm you a sample of what I do.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i hear u in ma head but i dont thinkk

oh no colts banana

no its ok u see am finally free

i dont understand papo

no not bubble, air
AM

air

i been trapped in the head bubble for so long

so simple

time eats itself

so eat the caliber


----------



## Shady's Fox

this is chess, he learnt  tenis..


----------



## w01fg4ng

This is how you win at chess in only two moves:










This is how you win at tennis in only one move:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

These ppl are deliberately dragging ass.


----------



## Majiktouch

How do I get into the lounge?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when will you realize you're already HERE :D


----------



## SS373dOH

Majiktouch said:


> How do I get into the lounge?


Post boob/dick pic in nudie thread and you'll be there.


----------



## Majiktouch

OK cool. I knew there was a secret way to enter cuz I could not find the damned door!
Thanks for your help! You're a real gem, kind soul


----------



## Majiktouch

Captain.Heroin said:


> when will you realize you're already HERE :D



Never! I shall remain lost for the rest of my days!


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> meh...don’t let the bitch both you @schizopath
> Stupid people are stupid and don’t know what it is like to have health conditions that cripple.
> Just ignore the dumb and rude!


She seems one of those school bullies. I guess shes trying to help but my choices are mine.


----------



## ADHDMY4SS

schizopath said:


> She seems one of those school bullies. I guess shes trying to help but my choices are mine.


Fck those school bullies. I was 1 of them. Never knew why then nor do I now.


----------



## schizopath

I guess its just a choice. Atleast you know better now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Someone showed me an incredible act of kindness and I'm humiliated and humbled.  jfc.


----------



## pharmakos

The Abyss, that's the slang term for @Mel22's cunt down under, isn't it?


----------



## pharmakos

Shit Mel hasn't been around for a couple weeks, she okay?

Who else around here can take a good joke about her vagina?


----------



## pharmakos

Or even that bad one I made


----------



## SS373dOH

pharmakos said:


> Shit Mel hasn't been around for a couple weeks, she okay?
> 
> Who else around here can take a good joke about her vagina?


We lounged up blogs pretty good, she may have had a mental breakdown.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi pharmakos how u doin man

shit's been flying for me


----------



## DopeM

pharmakos said:


> Shit Mel hasn't been around for a couple weeks, she okay?
> 
> Who else around here can take a good joke about her vagina?


You mean her dick, right?  

I thi k it was called shimazu22


----------



## Captain.Heroin

rip shim


----------



## DopeM

Does anyone have the pic of Mel's dick with shim written on it in sharpie?  Also, those tots attached to the dick would be helpful, for err, memories


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Does anyone have the pic of Mel's dick with shim written on it in sharpie?  Also, those tots attached to the dick would be helpful, for err, memories


I don't have anything and I am nothing.  Sorry m8

I can write rip jamal on my ass and take a pic if that will help


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Actually my OCD won't let me write it
> 
> RIP 3 letters jamal is 5 there's no way OCD PERMANENTLY ACTIVATED



8 letters, you could do 4 on each nut


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> maybe stretch out your sack for extra room?


maybe i write rip jamal vertically up and down my spine like dwe tats so that at least it doesn't set off my ocd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how can i write legibly to begin with, let alone on my own spine.... hmmm...


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> Such a sad reality you have, you did it with your hands. Now you eat ur nails.
> 
> and as far as your humor goes.....
> 
> it stays at goes.



This will forever be my favorite quote by another person on this website


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah but then it's uneven



Yeah man mine are uneven too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah man mine are uneven too


oh we're talking balls

i don't know i don't pay much attention to those i like my D

ahhhhhhhhh gotta go out and face stupid world pls no
i like nice party world not stupid world


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh we're talking balls
> 
> i don't know i don't pay much attention to those i like my D
> 
> ahhhhhhhhh gotta go out and face stupid world pls no
> i like nice party world not stupid world



I like mine too but never underestimate a little ball play


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hate ball play.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I like mine too but never underestimate a little ball play


i like to have my ball smacks peep don't get i walk around having a big d smack 'em all day they're not that sensitive



madness00 said:


> Hate ball play.


i'll remember that bb 

just wondering is it because it's sensitive to pain, feels weird or just kinda numb/unsexual compared to your d


----------



## pharmakos

Mel sure has nice boobs for being a dude, if she has a penis.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think you can have a dick and boobs IIRC


----------



## pharmakos

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you can have a dick and boobs IIRC



Indeed, but it's not common, thus the factual statement that she has a nice two for having one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 dicks is where it's at ime


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't involve me, pussies.

am not makin fun of anyobdy

shady 

IS


----------



## Shady's Fox

good

ok

shady ok

pls


----------



## Shady's Fox

shady is

tireddd long day

gonna make a pizza

take a showa

then zZzZz


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you can have a dick and boobs IIRC


It doesnt have genitalia, must be an angel.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> It doesnt have genitalia, must be an angel.


pretty sure had to make like a barbie doll to sell in the Japanese market otherwise would have had genitals

I forget the story maybe they had to censor the alien non-humanoid boob costume he's wearing...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Its great





Captain.Heroin said:


> i'll remember that bb
> 
> just wondering is it because it's sensitive to pain, feels weird or just kinda numb/unsexual compared to your d



All three TBH but most importantly yes unsexual doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## DopeM

Tbf my quote was in ref to meth not ball play.  However, meth does up my ball play game


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Don't mind me. I'm just taking notes on who likes ball play and who doesn't.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Got damn ball play is great


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Didn't realize I quoted you.

Chill the fuck out you piece of SHIT!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sorry I just sexually frustrated.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think you can have a dick and boobs IIRC



No dick or nipples.  This bitch strange


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

That hair is making me kinda hot though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Sorry I just sexually frustrated.


been jerking it body numbness went away

hadn't cum in a few days


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me niether bro I'm blowing a fucking fatty tonight to some real brutal shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

And I'm going to remember CTC "loved" that post and I'll shoot my load 120% harder.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> And I'm going to remember CTC "loved" that post and I'll shoot my load 120% harder.



I'm just glad I can be of assistance.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can get sex and don't even want it...... can't tell if at peace or totally fucking indifferent or a weird combo or both. 

ahhh fast forward 6 hours and i'll be doing it. 8(

sighghghghgh


----------



## DopeM

pharmakos said:


> Shit Mel hasn't been around for a couple weeks, she okay?
> 
> Who else around here can take a good joke about her vagina?


I just spoke with her a few minutes ago.  She is fine


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I could go back in time and change my mind I would, but it wouldn't matter I don't have free will bro
> 
> if I were to do something I'd get shut down, I'm part of the BORK COLLECTIVE and the best I can do is be your friend now
> 
> the old me is fucking dead  i promise big boy



Who shuts you down?

Fuck em.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm about half way through with my first beer

oh pluggle i'm sorry i never replied i've been brain fucked ummm

cfc tlb or one of 'em like sadie'll paddle me raw if I don't walk inside the lines.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just know we LOVE YOU pluggle and you'll be back in < 24 hours.  erich had a yr long ban and never came back, pls come back but be a happy cheerful pluggle I know you are on the inside


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> been jerking it body numbness went away
> 
> hadn't cum in a few days


jerked off 2x will save 3rd load for tonight if i'm lucky



madness00 said:


> shoot my load 120% harder.


*fawning*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Tbf my quote was in ref to meth


really i thought u liked that brown brown

not like it matters to me, have fun get high feel great and feel all the love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

was i really too fucked last time i was in this thread to notice that lol

i have been on a few GOOD JUANS recently


----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/members/druguse-daddyissues.529709/
		


best newest BL user name ever

why didn't I think of this one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

someone ABYSS with me for a bit i'm getting BORRrRrRrrred


----------



## Painful One

Hi sweetheart!
I am awake. I will Abyss with ya.
I need a smoke break and a caffeine refill first...so brb

C.H.- did you see that post about lidocaine on the dick for rough masturbation purposes? LMFAO!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Hi sweetheart!
> I am awake. I will Abyss with ya.
> I need a smoke break and a caffeine refill first...so brb
> 
> C.H.- did you see that post about lidocaine on the dick for rough masturbation purposes? LMFAO!


i didn't see it... but i'll believe it.  far out.

i could use a slap in the face and 2nd or 3rd beer for real had 1mg alprazolam too because decided to try this puppy out this way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok cpt. heroin know what to do this shii i will be sleeweweeet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

crushing 1st beer, have 2 here and will grab 2 more and be headin' out aroun BLURP DE GARKT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

intentional gibberish is intentional for captain code speak


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GLIBLEEBBLOOPERBLORPFAKK what should I do


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CPT BORKBORK KNOWS WHAT TO DO this is ingenious


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to discard myself one last time and hopefully CH will never come back


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> crushing 1st beer, have 2 here and will grab 2 more and be headin' out aroun BLURP DE GARKT



alrighty then. Good, good.

I am down to two gabapentin a day instead of three. So far so good.

I do need a clonazepam though.
administering now!

How is the broken heart doing? Did Jamal RIP or what?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god

so 2019 fuck bud CAME BACK INTO MY LIFE with this pathetic ass excuse.  So I just fucked him.  Love is dead in my heart.  I love EVERYTHING.  I love you, DopeM, anyone who's ever wronged me (LOL not even BL'ers would make this list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the few IRL actual psychopathic scumbags) .... I love that I will die naturally or unnaturally I do not care.

In love with love, and in love with death.  Embracing all my instincts/drives.  

I won't fall for a HUMANOID ever again.  

I think he knows it too but if he doesn't yea I might play his heart for a meal here and there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and

and jamal came back

SIX HOURS before 2019 fuck bud did

i was like "who dis new phone"

and they were like not buying it

then they heard my story and believed me

and I fucked 'em till they ... and came all over... god so hot.  

And I could have that be the last time with him.  I don't care.  JAMAL LOVES ME TOO in his way.  I think he hasn't seen THE LIGHT yet but he seems like a way better guy than what i remember.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Death and I have a closer connection now.  I can feel the decay of my body as I flow through time and it caresses me.   It lets me know this won't last forever and there's at least the same journey to live again whenever I want to.  Or new ones, perhaps, but I don't even believe in that.  

That I got to live and die in the time period I did was pretty fucking awesome.  Born too late for Manifest Destiny.  Born too late to fail at humans colonizing space (PIPE DREAM = WILL NEVER HAPPEN).  BORN JUST IN TIME TO BUY RC PSYCHEDELICS LIKE 2C-I


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh god
> 
> so 2019 fuck bud CAME BACK INTO MY LIFE with this pathetic ass excuse.  So I just fucked him.  Love is dead in my heart.  I love EVERYTHING.  I love you, DopeM, anyone who's ever wronged me (LOL not even BL'ers would make this list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the few IRL actual psychopathic scumbags) .... I love that I will die naturally or unnaturally I do not care.
> 
> In love with love, and in love with death.  Embracing all my instincts/drives.
> 
> I won't fall for a HUMANOID ever again.
> 
> I think he knows it too but if he doesn't yea I might play his heart for a meal here and there.



We all have a dark side and I just embrace it. I howl at the moon occasionally.

I am glad you had a good fucking and a meal at least. That is a win win.
Old 2019 fuck bud decided he missed you eh? Good, good.

You are the best! How is not going to miss you?

Best to not fall for Humanoids though. 
Make him work for it Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just want to fuck like a horse but I can jerk it off and be like "Meh" at the end of it

I don't need guys to be happy.  Using people like drugs is fuckin' hot when the sex is good and you're both getting off on it.  But I'd rather focus on loving love and loving death.  And that if you think there's more to life you're mistaken.  You gain affection and lose the affections.  That's about it, and you have to embrace it all. 

Materialism is a joke even though I'm all about wealth inequality and the leftists want to light me on fire.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

h


Painful One said:


> We all have a dark side and I just embrace it. I howl at the moon occasionally.
> 
> I am glad you had a good fucking and a meal at least. That is a win win.
> Old 2019 fuck bud decided he missed you eh? Good, good.
> 
> You are the best! How is not going to miss you?
> 
> Best to not fall for Humanoids though.
> Make him work for it Captain!


i woke up starving and all i could stomach was like 3 oz of dried cereal i think

he doesn't have to work for it, he just has to be himself and still try, and give me that beautiful fuckin' latino ass, the Central Americans tend to be the hottest in bed.  I don't know what it is they just make all the best high-tier gay latinos.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Death and I have a closer connection now.  I can feel the decay of my body as I flow through time and it caresses me.   It lets me know this won't last forever and there's at least the same journey to live again whenever I want to.  Or new ones, perhaps, but I don't even believe in that.
> 
> That I got to live and die in the time period I did was pretty fucking awesome.  Born too late for Manifest Destiny.  Born too late to fail at humans colonizing space (PIPE DREAM = WILL NEVER HAPPEN).  BORN JUST IN TIME TO BUY RC PSYCHEDELICS LIKE 2C-I



I have risen from the ashes quite a few times in this life.
I have learned to Phoenix pretty good now!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I have risen from the ashes quite a few times in this life.
> I have learned to Phoenix pretty good now!


I can't wait to return to ashes forever, because forever wouldn't be so long, it'll be like going to sleep and waking up from a beautiful psychedelic dream that probably just perceptive-wise lasts 15 minutes.  I cannot wait to die, and I'm not going to seek it out unless my life on earth becomes totally infeasible.  It's amazing.  

Most people don't get to passively embrace a death wish and still embrace living life.  You can have it all.  You can have your cake and eat it too because it's not even cake.  It's made of the same particle-matter you are. 

I AM THE WALRUS


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> h
> 
> i woke up starving and all i could stomach was like 3 oz of dried cereal i think
> 
> he doesn't have to work for it, he just has to be himself and still try, and give me that beautiful fuckin' latino ass, the Central Americans tend to be the hottest in bed.  I don't know what it is they just make all the best high-tier gay latinos.



hmmm...maybe the gay versions are better at fucking than the straight latino’s.
I found them (well the one I tried out) to be rather too rough for me and not as affectionate as I like.

That might be perfect for the gay version.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> hmmm...maybe the gay versions are better at fucking than the straight latino’s.
> I found them (well the one I tried out) to be rather too rough for me and not as affectionate as I like.
> 
> That might be perfect for the gay version.


lol _OH IT'S LIKE THE OPPOSITE_

the latino gheys are 'ers and are sooooo gentle as bottoms some like it rough but most are bottoms, it's like hard to find a masc bi/gay latino (BUT I HAVE DONEIT!@!!!!!!)

can't say why

i guess if you like to fuck as a latino you have a genetic gravitational attraction to the catholic church and tons of babies comin' out that pussy

white ppl got all the combos its weird prolly could say the same for most other races, maybe asians are a little more into kink like bdsm if hetero or are more feminine if gay (EXPLAINING THINGS I'VE OBSERVED IN MY LOCALE NO HATE TOWARDS ANYONE LOVE ALL THE RACES HAVE FUCKED 'EM ALL )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> hmmm...maybe the gay versions are better at fucking than the straight latino’s.
> I found them (well the one I tried out) to be rather too rough for me and not as affectionate as I like.
> 
> That might be perfect for the gay version.


i do top tho so if a latino gay wants to power fuck i'm not into that pls take that to a vagina or a powerbottom where it belongs lul

i am... very picky and selective


----------



## Captain.Heroin

4 beers t minus 60-75 mins

GOTTA GO BORK BORK in that tiem frame

because cpt has plans

don't wait up imma FUXK


----------



## Painful One

I really do not know how women have that many children. 
OMG!

I am good and happy with the ONE I Have!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> i do top tho so if a latino gay wants to power fuck i'm not into that pls take that to a vagina or a powerbottom where it belongs lul
> 
> i am... very picky and selective



I am very picky and selective also.
that is a good thing CH.

But no! Do not take that ”power fucking to a pussy” (or at least my pussy) it does NOT belong there!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I am very picky and selective also.
> that is a good thing CH.
> 
> But no! Do not take that ”power fucking to a pussy” (or at least my pussy) it does NOT belong there!


i am a selfless lover but if it's like too "lovey dovey make out w/ me every second" fuck that shit I need tof uck like a  man

women want a more passionate fuck; I get that

I like to start slow but

I eventually end up fucking like madness and you should see how hot it is too but

I can appreciate your lovestyle sometiems I just wanna feel like I'm just not beinguesd for my D but they're taking all of me in too

that other guy not 2019 or jamal dude was just like that totally selfless... it was the most beautiful experience


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm already buzzed but I want to work it up to wasted so I can get buzzed later because at leats 1 oz will wear off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you can run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time run on for a long for a long time ... 

sooner or later god's gonna cut you down

there's the people that cling onto materialism they know they can never hold onto forever

and those of us that go running into the light

who will you be?


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> really i thought u liked that brown brown
> 
> not like it matters to me, have fun get high feel great and feel all the love


They're all great when used with moderation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> They're all great when used with moderation


some minds can't handle certain things like i've seen so many ppl crumble from that VROOMVROOM shit but

you seem chiller somehow

so good for you bro

live for the moment, for the future, for eternity.  don't get caught in the past because it fuckin' sucks I wasted a lot of my life like that.

It all dawned on me last year when I stood at the foot of one of my family member's graves who I revered and looked up to my whole life.  They died a disgraceful death to top it off.  

Life's too precious to live in the past, for any of us.  You've got a wife and a daughter and I can't imagine that isn't the American fuckin' dream right there.  Live in the moment w/ us all and you're welcome to play all the time.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm already buzzed but I want to work it up to wasted so I can get buzzed later because at leats 1 oz will wear off



yeah, I am working on getting comfortably numb today as we have had a shitload of snow dumped on us and it has amped up my pain level to 10 MAX PAIN! MUST ADMINISTER MORPHINE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need HAPPY :D and am so close

just poudning a few beers and gonna have like more cereal and then an ice cream sandwich (lit. down to no $ and very very broke; my one friend was so kind and bought me a meal 6 tacos mmm and tonnsss of toppings becasue lit starving and had 1 meal yesterday)

beer helps cuz it has calories


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i C MY DEALERRRR

when I have $$$ I am so gonna fuckin get more brain candy


----------



## Painful One

I like passion in a lover.
I like passion in a person period! 
I like a fiery soul!

I like tenderness but I can also dig some loosing your mind going at it like madness!
It just has to be done with finesse.

I love to have that heart to heart connection .
I do love kissing too! It is a very intimate thing to me. 
A good kisser is a MUST!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I SMELL LIKE A MINI BAR


----------



## DopeM

Yea, it's weird.  I see good ppl seemingly lose their shit on it.  Maybe I really have ADHD?  I've never rly noticed any negative effects even after like day 5 or 6.  The worst I've gotten was some auditory hallucinations of some very nice orchestral movements.  Some minor paranoia and maybe slight aggravation at not being able to sleep.  the wife gets a bit cranky though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck this i am so close to dipping


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sorry I've been drinking and dealing w/ grief and I get emotional easily.
> 
> 5 humans and my pet of 9 years passed away last year and it's fucking with me a bit.



It is alright.
You are okay.
Feeling grief over those we love is human.

At least we got the pleasure and honor of having them in our lives! 
They will forever be part of us. 

I am also feeing a lot of grief. This time of year is hard for me.
I lost my beloved dad and grandma and others all at this time of year. 
I am feeling it too.

Come give me a hug!


----------



## DopeM

Lol you post like 1000 miles per minute.  Its tough sometimes, also I get stuck on work stuff and then harassment from TL resident drama queen (sup Wolfy?)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea, it's weird.  I see good ppl seemingly lose their shit on it.  Maybe I really have ADHD?  I've never rly noticed any negative effects even after like day 5 or 6.  The worst I've gotten was some auditory hallucinations of some very nice orchestral movements.  Some minor paranoia and maybe slight aggravation at not being able to sleep.  the wife gets a bit cranky though


oh yay you replied

but also like such ppl also lose their shit on high dose psychs and shit

if you can "bounce back" from that shit well then speed is likely also not too terrible but I can't assure you of that i am not convinced yet

I've been up for up to 7 dyas in a row and I get more "child-awe inspired at the world", at simple things like a butterfly or bumble bee instead of scared.  

It's because NE tends to burn out, DA/5-HT goes to what like "normal happy" people arel ike  because I'm PTSD fucked

I'm so glad I have a new protocol and it involves no speed :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Lol you post like 1000 miles per minute.  Its tough sometimes, also I get stuck on work stuff and then harassment from TL resident drama queen (sup Wolfy?)


oh u at work good for you man keep up the work shit

after my fam member died, and that was like in the middle of series of personal losses i went thru, i mentally shut down for a while and just couldn't be productive and i tried and it ward hard.  Gonna try again soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you'd never need to buy Mortin's salt from the grocery store again if you had half of MAL OR WOLF's ball salt


----------



## DopeM

I'm sorry for your losses, I know I'm not rdy to let go of the pupper and much less so any of my human family (cept maybe moms, sry ma).  Its good to grieve and grow you seem to be I  the midst of it rn.  I wish you the best bruv


----------



## DopeM

Lol, I'd actually suckle on Mal's salty balls.  They seem to have the right amount of salt.  

Wolf seems to have caught something, I think they switched the salt out for puss infected maggot when they made wolf's salty brand

If wolf isn't harassing me then I guess I wasn't harassing Tabitha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ahh i'll leave the posts up

fuck i'm so drunk from just 2 going on 3 beers

i gota get a 5th one in me and then get my shit together i hate this shit

it's like a beautiful death each time, a chance for me to keep getting better and a nice escape from the tedium of my disorders.


----------



## Painful One

You need a new dog In your life. 
Or pet of some kind.

Animals are the most awesome little healers ever and you will never find a more loyal friend!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need jamal's ass but he too busy


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> ahh i'll leave the posts up
> 
> fuck i'm so drunk from just 2 going on 3 beers
> 
> i gota get a 5th one in me and then get my shit together i hate this shit
> 
> it's like a beautiful death each time, a chance for me to keep getting better and a nice escape from the tedium of my disorders.



I liked this.
I can see you doing a lot of growing and changing CH. 
It is a good thing to see. 

You are going to come out of this metamorphosis wonderful!

And yes... we all need a nice escape from the tedium, pain, symptoms, etc. etc. 
You are certainly not alone in that! 
Did someone say 4:20? Alrighty then! I can dig that! 

Love you guys! 
Have a Great Day! 
It is FRIDAY!! 
I am snowed in. So I am going to forget my worries for awhile and make a nice crock pot full of chili or stew that I can munch on for days! Some cornbread too. Enjoy some drugs and a nice fire, some candles and cuddles from my doggie. 
She is in agreement over the pot of stew. 
I think that is a good goal for today!
ENJOY!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> i can't it's too soon



Lots of people say that but I don’t think it is. 
I have a feeling there is a special friend just waiting for you to rescue them so they can rescue you right back!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> i C MY DEALERRRR
> 
> when I have $$$ I am so gonna fuckin get more brain candy



She has the most punchable derp face I've ever seen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> She has the most punchable derp face I've ever seen.


if a girl has too hot of a face i don't wanna face fuck men are diff.


----------



## mal3volent

c2c do you hate me forever now? have I finally gone too far this time?


----------



## mal3volent

Please take me back 

I need Jesus inside me!

halp


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> if a girl has too hot of a face i don't wanna face fuck men are diff.



So...you're saying she's worth face fucking, right? I'm not a man so her dumb looking face only incites rage.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> So...you're saying she's worth face fucking, right?


um nah like it's too pretty for me too well polished

and i like to imagine she goes "I C MY DEALER" then she high on heroin drivin around w / that black dude in my head


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> um nah like it's too pretty for me too well polished
> 
> and i like to imagine she goes "I C MY DEALER" then she high on heroin drivin around w / that black dude in my head



Haha ok. Well I'm glad you find her attractive.


----------



## mal3volent

Ok c2c that's fine but on judgement day I'm telling God I asked you for help and you turned me away!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> c2c do you hate me forever now? have I finally gone too far this time?



Yes, you did go too far and I might reconsider engaging with you here if you can behave.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> She has the most punchable derp face I've ever seen.


Throat punch plz, maybe then she wont ever sing that horrid song again. As for that song being posted again, I have a feeling we'll see it a half dozen more times.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Throat punch plz, maybe then she wont ever sing that horrid song again. As for that song being posted again, I have a feeling we'll see it a half dozen more times.



Thank you! I knew you'd agree.


----------



## DopeM

That's the first time I listened to that song and wtf?!

That is some hot garbage


Ive heard clips used of it in ads and stuff but her voice sounds awful, the melody is terrible, I can't seem to find any redeeming qualities in it.  Not even that R. Kelly wannabe could save it at the end...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Haha ok. Well I'm glad you find her attractive.


the only women i find attractive are

brittany murphy
mila kunis


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'll tell yall all about it when i come back from crazyland


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> the only women i find attractive are
> 
> brittany murphy
> mila kunis



I watched Black Swan and it's the hottest lesbo scene with Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'll tell yall all about it when i come back from crazyland



Later. Be good to yourself!


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I watched Black Swan and it's the hottest lesbo scene with Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman.


Beat me to it.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Beat me to it.



I beat myself to it, nomsayin


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> I beat myself to it, nomsayin


Ayyy


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> the only women i find attractive are
> 
> brittany murphy
> mila kunis



They are / were both babes.  I've certainly spent some time contemplating their uhmmm beauty.  What is it you find attractive about them?


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> TL resident drama queen


what's up hun?


----------



## DopeM

If you want my attention my inbox is always open bb


----------



## w01fg4ng

glhf


----------



## DopeM

So snippy...

Such a shame you could've been something


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> So snippy...
> 
> Such a shame you could've been something


Moejahdopem, do you think my packers have a chance this weekend? Or Will I be in the fetal position by the 3rd quarter crying ?


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Moejahdopem, do you think my packers have a chance this weekend? Or Will I be in the fetal position by the 3rd quarter crying ?


I'm with ya pal.  So probably the fetal position


----------



## mal3volent

I picked GB


----------



## DopeM

If tannehill can do something anyone has a chance


----------



## SS373dOH

I dont know boys, Im nervous about this one. But I always have the Bucks to fall back on.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> I dont know boys, Im nervous about this one. But I always have the Bucks to fall back on.



would you rather lose this game or SB ?


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> would you rather lose this game or SB ?


Thats like asking would I rather cut off my arm or leg..


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> the only women i find attractive are
> 
> brittany murphy
> mila kunis



I actually look a lot like Brittany Murphy.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> Thats like asking would I rather cut off my arm or leg..



yeah its tough

the time between Sunday night and the SB is a magical two weeks, full of hopes and dreams, but losing after all that is heartbreaking


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> yeah its tough
> 
> the time between Sunday night and the SB is a magical two weeks, full of hopes and dreams, but losing after all that is heartbreaking


 the 95 nfccg loss I was like welp the cowboys are a dynasty, aint beating them.

 The sb32 loss, I was quite disappointed.

The 2007 nfccg loss I lost my shit.

The 2014 nfccg loss I cried and peed my pants cause I got so drunk.

And the 2016 nfccg loss We go annihilated from the get go, so it was kind of whatever.

So ig the nfc championship losses are the most rough, however I'll never forgive the Broncos, john elway, or td.


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> I actually look a lot like Brittany Murphy.



Yea and hopeless is a cross between George Clooney, Jason mamoa, and Brad pitt


----------



## DopeM

Dawg, you got 97 and 11

We got 64 & 65 and wasn't even the NFL

Then we had 4 L's in a row which was some sort of an accomplishment until NE came and won 10 in a row or however many they have...


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> however I'll never forgive the Broncos



me neither... they should've let us win in 2015


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Later. Be good to yourself!


I was um.. incredibly reckless and I need to sleep and should shower first ugh

I don't have the energy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that was incredibly stupid of me and definitely something y'all should not do


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> They are / were both babes.  I've certainly spent some time contemplating their uhmmm beauty.  What is it you find attractive about them?


everything, personality, soul, energy, boobs, face, ass.  everyrthing


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was um.. incredibly reckless and I need to sleep and should shower first ugh
> 
> I don't have the energy



What did you do Cap?


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> everything, personality, soul, energy, boobs, face, ass.  everyrthing


So it's possible there is a 3rd one out there?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> So it's possible there is a 3rd one out there?


I am pretty fucked up and I'm not sure what you're talking about

like a 3rd hot chick?

Maybe Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What did you do Cap?


like four drugs and .... did unwise things ... all is good no one got hurt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

basically like you think you can do shit and maybe you can but if all your friends are saying "...that's a terrible idea bro" then maybe you should listen to them.

Heroin, and ____ + _____ .  This last time (today) I tacked in two more drugs as if it needed it.  All my friends in the know were like "um no not smart avoid" and I obviously went head first. 

Thankfully the latter is not addictive to me nor will I likely ever try to repeat that.
Sorry brain fucked

"Heroin" was the one thing all my friends were like "bad idea" circa 11 years ago

should have listened tehn and

the separate combo w/o opiates 

circa 2020

RIP CH ? - 2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> So it's possible there is a 3rd one out there?


ok so if Mila Kunis and Brittany Murphy are hot to you and they're like top list hotties, who else would you throw in there

I see beauty in women too I just happen to see it a lot less often.  Locally I get a lot because Latinas are just all sorts of hot.  That's the one race where both the men and women lucked out IMO in terms of looks.  Whites/blacks can be hit or miss.  Asian girls are SO much hotter, it's like you have to scrape the barrel to find a really hot asian guy (but they do exist).


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok so if Mila Kunis and Brittany Murphy are hot to you and they're like top list hotties, who else would you throw in there



am gonna make u straight


----------



## Shady's Fox

get a GF

get laid

gtfo
stfu


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

They all shop at Hot Topic.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Oooh, sweet Buffy shirt on that last one!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shh

I know u jealous

u ugly af

now go to church

go back ur cuhrch

go back to da churchh


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Shady's Fox said:


> Shh
> 
> I know u jealous
> 
> u ugly af
> 
> now go to church
> 
> go back ur cuhrch
> 
> go back to da churchh



Awww that's cruel Shady. Haha You wish I was ugly!


----------



## Shady's Fox

what


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Shady's Fox said:


> what



I know. You're easily confused.


----------



## Shady's Fox

okkkkk

u scare me


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Shady's Fox said:


> okkkkk
> 
> u scare me



Good.


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> get a GF
> 
> get laid
> 
> gtfo
> stfu


Plan backfired, you made me gay...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Plan backfired, you made me gay...



He has shitty taste.


----------



## Shady's Fox

look at them

both of them


haaa


----------



## DopeM

Is sleep a metaphor for meth?  Bc if not I'm not supporting this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nah i legit am burnt out from tripping and ran out of fun brain candy psychs so i'm going to sleep this off... and probably wake up depressed but i can live w/ that i'm a much happier person now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm like yawning and shit.  i'll probably only get a few more hours of sleep don't worry haha.  I'll be back tonight with... more crazy stories. 

Todays' have to die and never be remembered of ever again.


----------



## devilsgospel

Sleep is for pussays bruh I haven't slept properly since I got clean and in no way has it made me a hollow individual


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Sleep is for pussays bruh I haven't slept properly since I got clean and in no way has it made me a hollow individual


I slept like a baby when I was using, sleep like a baby now that I'm clean.

I just, and this is key, dont think about the bodies.

If that doesnt work, try warm breast milk, right before nite nite, preferably straight from the tap.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> I slept like a baby when I was using, sleep like a baby now that I'm clean.
> 
> I just, and this is key, dont think about the bodies.
> 
> If that doesnt work, try warm breast milk, right before nite nite, preferably straight from the tap.



I only drink the finest of breastmilks. Straight from the Bronx  100% Cambodian.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> I only drink the finest of breastmilks. Straight from the Bronx  100% Cambodian.


We can be friends.


----------



## lyricaboi

I was finally sleeping decently but then I took a bunch of zolpidem and now I have trouble sleeping again so I just go for long ass walks in the middle of the night and stay awake for 30-40 hours at a time then sleep maybe 5


----------



## devilsgospel

Breeeeeeast miiiiiiiilk, you made my daaaaaayaaaay



lyricaboi said:


> I was finally sleeping decently but then I took a bunch of zolpidem and now I have trouble sleeping again so I just go for long ass walks in the middle of the night and stay awake for 30-40 hours at a time then sleep maybe 5



That's about how it goes for me too. My life is just one long fever dream fueled by nicotine, Monster energy, and DXM now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ha Ha - I’ll see whoever is still standing here  in 24 hours after I get off my flight from death-for-drugs country to good old streets-are-paved-with-meth country where I will be met at the airport by my pressed-for-cash dealer.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Sleep is for pussays bruh I haven't slept properly since I got clean and in no way has it made me a hollow individual


slept 5 hours, woke up horny

hit up 2019 = no response
ANOTHER DUDE hits me up = he totes getting the D instead

sorry 2019 you gotta keep up w/ the pace if you think you're the only fuckboi in the hood U WRONG


----------



## mal3volent

*never forget*



Shady's Fox said:


>





Shady's Fox said:


> last one looks like a fuckin doorknob lol





Shady's Fox said:


>





Shady's Fox said:


>





Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal

why is it the second i changed as a person and found inner peace and didn't need ass... all the asses came back

this is so bizarre it's like I will never die alone because they'll just keep following me until I'm a corpse.  

People are death and they haunt me.  I am death.  This is dying, not living or at the end of life we would be born not a corpse.  I am trapped loving death and loving life.  I love you all too.  

the bois call my phone and my heart stands still like a tree
the bois say GET OVER HERE I REALLY NEED YOUR D
you can run on a long time, you can run on a long time, you can run on a long time, sooner or later god's gonna cut me down


----------



## mal3volent

Shady has a mom but what shady really needs is a *Daddy*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SHADY posted this guy?


mal3volent said:


> *never forget*


the one w/ the full bod tat?  I missed that?

Dude does a lot of gay porn, p sure the tattoo goes down front of his dick too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all I know is it's sexist to tell women they can't be national socialists because SHE'S A STRONG INDEPENDENT WOMAN CAPABLE OF HAVING INDEPENDENT THOUGHTS. 

and if you try to tell her she's wrong 






Men are pigs and should think with their D's.  And far-right ideology typically is the least sex-friendly so yeah.  Men don't get to be nazis IIRC.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"I don't like it when Trump said he wants to deport all the mexicans, but a girl's gotta gold dig... MAYBE I CAN CHANGE HIM!!!"

-Melania, Eva, et. al






AT LEAST EVA LOOKED HAPPY IN THE PHOTOS I bet Adolph was a better, more respectable woman to the ladies than DONUT TRAMP lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Shady has a mom but what shady really needs is a *Daddy*


did u like how i am less brain dead and can move my posts quicker? :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Melania is like an uglier Eva Braun

and SHE ISN'T EVEN AMERICAN. 

#deportmelania


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> #deportmelania


#MakeMelaniaSlavAgain


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> #MakeMelaniaSlavAgain


THANK YOU pls pls pls deport her to her shit hole country for me

and I'll give Nordic countries WARMER SUMMERS AND CHEAPER DRUGS!


----------



## cduggles

I barely recognize her in pics when she was younger .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> I barely recognize her in pics when she was younger .


OH
MY
GOD
COMA

IT'S HIS DAUGHTER

HE GAVE HER PLASTIC SURGERY
SO HE COULD FUCK HIS DAUGHTER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

__





						Holy Wood Chapter 10 - NACHTKABARETT.com
					





					www.nachtkabarett.com
				




It wasn't very difficult for Coma to find Adam's file that week. The casting storage room was like a mausoleum of never-to-bes and never-to-knows. The walls were lined with dusty stacks of half inch reel boxes filed by cut-out Polaroid faces on the bindings and larger b/w headshots on the lids. They were all marked REJECT AND HOLD. Everyone ended up here expecting to make it somewhere more special someday. No one ever did.

Adam has no idea that as he sits in the torn remains of his trailer inappropriately dressed for Celebritarian purposes, Coma White is staring at his photo and listening to the sterile rendition of the song he wrote right here for her. It was only "happy" that her birthday meant that she was finally a legal grey and free from this home. Even though she is incredibly smart, her idealism betrays her into thinking she would actually be allowed to leave here in any other way than a body bag.

Outside her window, klieg lights and a red carpet draw crowds of celebrating birthday mongers and the long legs of paparazzi, climing over one another for a shot of drama. FLASH!

Something shifts now like a cheap film flashback. The sound is reduced to the dubbed down rattle of a projector's plastic speaker. The voices sneak out through tiny holes from the past and Coma is just a little girl crying into the camera's P.O.V. It is the President's Bell and Howard Zoomatic, and although a fine photographic instrument it provides a somewhat grainy resolution. Her tiny, nine-year-old body is drowning in a white gown and an oversized platinum blonde wig as she is dressed like a kiddy-porn Marilyn Monroe. The handle-held cinematography is nauseating at times as the beautiful little girl dances like an adult.

"Sing," a voice off camera coaches her. "Sing for daddy." Her eyes are black waterfalls of mascara and her tiny nose drips down onto her her red smeared lips as she sings. "Happy birthday, Mr. President."

"The gun, baby." He whispers. The camera focus is disturbed and the sound of Mr. White's pants unzipping becomes quite clear, although it's hard to tell now if it's on the projection or in the room this very moment. The sound of her voice struggles to stay in synch with the image.

On the large screen in the President's private library, young Coma fellates the barrel of a shiny chrome revolver, gagging between syllables of Ha-ppy-Bir-day-to... The light from the projection reveals walls of film canisters where books might normally be. The President pinches a cigarette in one hand and his other has disappeared into the expensive cloth of his pants.

Through a crack in the door Mrs. White watches jealousy. Her reddened eyes seem more inclined to violence then self-pity though. This seems to be a scene she has stumbled upon in one form or another for the last time.

She turns away from the library and desperately searches her reflection in the halfway mirror for wrinkles or flaws. The 'mirror' is actually a video monitor in a frame that provides one with a more accurate assessment of one's looks, particularly on TV where it matters most. Mrs. White is no longer the fairest of them all. She grabs the phone sitting on the small stand beneath the TV monitor. "I need Child Safety here now! Do you hear me?"

The voice on the other line responds calmly, "Mrs. White with all do respect, we've been through this several times before. The President has sole authority over Coma and--"

She throws the phone against the wall and and runs to her room. Halfway down the hall she twists her ankle and splinters one of her high heels. This only makes her more determined.

In the Presidential suite there are seperate beds on either side of the rom. On the wall between them hangs a pristine lithograph of the same Family portrait Adam has hanging in his trailer. Mrs. White nervously reaches into her night stand. There is a Bible amidst thousands of pills resting peacefully in thin orange child-proof cylindrical coffins. She considers how sweet it must be to be as a pill, to live in such empty solitude. Sleeping softly, waiting one day to be swallowed and then digested in burning stomach acids eating you away into nothing.

She reaches for the bible instead, after all it is meant to answer any question and to solve any problem. She pulls it open and inside it is merely a hollow case containing a large black revolver. This is not a ritual handgun. This is simply used for killing.

She picks it up with both hands and sits on the edge of her bed crying.

•

Coma's bandaged arm reaches to rewind the reel of Adam's song once again. ADAM. She reads the name. This makes him real to her. The music is crude but makes her feel not so alone. If there were scientists to provide a logical explanation, they might say it contained the 'golden means' through with the human brain is satisfied, creating a feeling of completeness. To Coma it just sounded like someone who might be able to see this world like she did. It drowns out the "Happy Birthday, Coma!" chants from outside her window.

Her door is suddenly kicked in with half-assed drunken force and the President leans against the frame for support. He leers at Coma incoherently with a birthday cake in one hand. The candles make ugly shadows across his face. Coma tries to hide Adam's box and the music but her nightgown just comes open in the process. "What's that playing? That's not my song..." He loses his frame of thought for a moment staring at her pale exposed belly and thighs. "Are you too big to love daddy, now? You're all grown up my little princesss...let me see."

He stumbles toward her and with his free hand begins to grope her breasts. She resists, for what seems like the first time, and rips open his silk shirt. What she sees beneath is more disgusting than his pathetic molestation. His almost translucent skin is varicose and wrinkled. On his shoulders and chest he wears prosthetic pads that are snapped onto his skin with tiny stainless steel fasteners to augment his youthful, healthy shape. The material his fake muscles are made of looks wet and gelatinous like raw chicken meat. He is too drunk to be embarrassed, so he tears away the rest of his clothes stumbling toward her with some sort of elastic garter that holds his veiny erection upright. The cake with her face painted on it, smears down his leg onto the floor.

"Daddy, loves you. You know that's why we have to do this."

As he reaces for her arm, she pulls away and grabs a six inch tall marble statue of her father from her desk. With all her strength and eighteen years of resentment she smashes his across the forehead with it, breaking the statue and splitting open a large horizontal gash above his brow. He falls, bleeding and covered in cake. The gaping wound seems to frown above his closed eyes. She drops the statue, even though she knows he's still alive.

•

In the hallway to Coma's bedroom Mrs. White walks slowly and decisively choking back her tears with one manicured hand, carrying the black pistol in the other. When she pokes open the door with the barrel of the gun, she sees her husband sobbing pathetically. He is clutching Coma's torn nightgown and his atrophied torso is covered in his own drying brown blood. The white sheets of her bed have caught fire from the spilled candles and the bed has begun to burn behind him. The bedroom draperies flutter from an open window. Coma is gone.

It's quite obvious to Mrs. White what has happened as she enters the room. She grabs the gun with both shaky hands and points it at her husband.

"Who's going to get it up for you now?" She shrieks, looking at his still hard phallus, pinched off with a strap like a tourniquet. It twitches grotesquely in time with the short burst of blood that pulse from his head wound. "Don't come crawling to me. I married a goddamn star! Look at you now. You're just a shell. I wasted myself on you."

"Go ahead and shoot me," he taunts her, still sobbing. "I want you to. Then where would you be?" His crying is now a disgusted laughter. "You'd be nothing. You're old and worn out. You're ugly and it makes me feel dead just being near you. So do it!"

She is shaking more now and her strand of confidence is snapping. She starts crying weakly and he laughs at her, wiping the blood and tears out of his eyes.

"You're nothing, now you'll be less than nothing. Back to the ghetto for poor trash like you."

She stops the sound coming from her mouth abruptly with this realization. She opens her chapped, red lips into the shape of an 'o' and sticks the barrel in her mouth.

"You'll be worthless in hell too."

She pulls the trigger and fires. Her head explodes onto the perfect white walls. If the President had a frame of reference he would consider her blood splatter to be completely artless even by Jackson Pollack's standards.

Westmoreland and a few other secret service men arrive shortly after the gunfire. He seems more panicked than usual considering he has a neurotic personality to begin with. Valentine has accused him of being a homosexual but likes keeping him in charge because he's easy to push around. Today is no exception. When Valentine arrives seconds later, he shoves Westmoreland out of the way and start ascertaining the situation.

Valentine and Westmoreland ignore the fire and Mrs. White's corpse--the other mindless suits handle that--and they go directly to Coma's desk. Adam's reel is still spinning, although the tape has run out. Valentine notices the face on the box but doesn't bother to fill in his questionably gay counterpart out of sheer disrespect and possible plans for manipulation that could always arise for his own benefit. He stops the tape and puts it back in the box.

"What's the story here?" Westmoreland asks. He's not exactly stupid but not nearly as attentive as Valentine.

"Looks like daddy's little girl is taking this rebellion bullshit a little too far. How the fuck did she get this?" He shoves it in Westmoreland's face. "That's your job--security, you idiot. We don't need people hearing this. We give them one song. One leader. One path--Obey and consume."

Westmoreland looks over at the faceless body and the smoldering bed. "Well, what do we do about her?"

"Simple. Rebellious punk. Listening to some--what is this shit--some teenage music. She gets all fucked up over it." he's exaggeration, almost performing as he says this. "Kills mommy and runs away. Perfect. Classic even."

"I'll find this one." Westmoreland says, grabbing the tape. "Let me keep this for now." Valentine doesn't give it up. "Go do whatever you do."

Valentine walks over to the President and cleans him up like a baby with one of Coma's pink monogrammed towels. "Listen, your rating's always go up during a punk panic. Play the grieving widower. Grief is good, they love grief." He gives the President a pill. "Leave this to me. I'll get you a new daughter, the co-star you deserve."

"A pretty one?" he asks childishly.

The next day Mrs. White's funeral is held on a renovated motion picture lot still equipped with essential sound and lighting effects required for such a tragedy-inspiring media drama. This place is called the Holy Wood Memorial Cemetary and everyone is in attendance. The President wears his best mask of grief--Academy Award winning, in fact. He even adds a drop of glycerin to his eye before his eulogy. The best make-up artists available concealed his gash perfectly but a few more hours in the sun and it will get as the Gaelic say "Kennedy," which means, of course, ugly or wounded head.

Valentine cues, Infanta, the President's new daughter and she gives her best 9 year old salute as Mrs. White's coffin is lowered into an ersatz earth soundstage. After the ceremony, Valentine approaches the President.

Grief, everyone. Despair. Flash.

"We're going to need him to really take care of this little Coma situation." Valentine says matter-of-factly.

"Boniface?"

Valentine nods.

"He's such a fucking zealot. Do we have to resort to that?"

"That's just it. Religion is the best way to make people hate. And hate is what we need." Valentine makes sure no one is looking and grins, patting the President on the back. "Hate sells."

OH MY GOD

CDUG YOU JUST BLEW MY MIND

IT'S HIS DAUGHTER

DNA TEST MELANIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SAVE COMA
MELANIA IS HIS DAUGHTER
DNA DOESN'T LIE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh god could you imagine if they DNA tested Melania and it came back too similar to DJT

IT WOULD
EXPLAIN
WHY
BARRON
HAS DEVELOPMENTAL DISORDERS

OH MY GOD

fuck I might actually be onto something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I just want a Democrat in office so I can keep criticizing them but... not be screaming my lungs out with every sentence I complain... YOU COULDN'T EVEN GO TO WAR WITH IRAN AND GAS IS BACK UP IN PRICE THANKS DONUT TRAMP






HILLARY WOULD HAVE GONE TO WAR AND GAS PRICES WOULD BE LOWER AND SHE WOULDN'T HAVE TO SUCK PUTIN'S DICK TO DO IT FUCK YOU TRUMP fufuUUUuUUUuuuuuCK YOUUU

the idiot who threw his shoe at Bush W. missed a better target to be honest.


----------



## cduggles

Hot Melania


----------



## cduggles

Apparently you aren’t the only person who noticed, @Captain.Heroin


----------



## cduggles

Young Melania


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Apparently you aren’t the only person who noticed, @Captain.Heroin


OH MY GOD CDUGS did I discover some dark secret the left are too afraid to talk about?

Did MARILYN MANSON REALLY PREDICT EVERY SINGLE BIT OF THIS IN HOLY WOOD?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Young Melania


oh my god it's probably his kid w/ a different woman and he got to marry her and got away with it

DNA TEST MELANIA BEFORE DEPORTATION; SHE MIGHT BE A SEX TRAFFICKING VICTIM = auto-refugee status, can't deport 

SAVE melania?


----------



## cduggles

What became of you, innocent Melania?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> What became of you, innocent Melania?


I mean I saw nothing wrong with her "be best" campaign telling kids not to be a bully. 

She'll never be heard by her husband so she might as well tell the next generation of little boys to have some fuckin' respect for their female counterparts. 

MAYBE WE NEED TO SAVE MELANIA

sadly it's what you do in life when you realize someone doesn't want your love/help/to be saved.  You move onto the next person who is willing to at least try.  

Melania:  "I dug for my gold now I have to sleep in it"


----------



## cduggles

Well, I’m not putting up the topless ones, so we’re good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Well, I’m not putting up the topless ones, so we’re good.


 oh god did he give his step daughter a boob job too

please, just tell me with your words DO NOT post the pics pls... pls (use nsfw tags DO NOT WANT TO SEE)

cdug i'm so bored.  I can't figure out what lays at the bottom of my heart's desires by design.  _it seems to want love_


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> cdug i'm so bored. I can't figure out what lays at the bottom of my heart's desires by design. _it seems to want love_


Melania says “be best”, but don’t listen to her. You will love again and not want to love again soon enough, methinks. 
Let your  heal a little, though. 
It’s delicate and delightful.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Melania says “be best”, but don’t listen to her. You will love again and not want to love again soon enough, methinks.
> Let your ❤ heal a little, though.
> It’s delicate and delightful.


nah my heart is a steel tank, I just want to date someone who can be my sugar daddy because cheddar is cheddar

loving someone w/o the bankroll = totes a waste of time.


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah my heart is a steel tank, I just want to date someone who can be my sugar daddy because cheddar is cheddar
> 
> loving someone w/o the bankroll = totes a waste of time.


Stop listening to Melania!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wow i got party monster, entire movie + spanish subs NO AUDIO.  Either I don't have the codec or whatever.  FML.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Stop listening to Melania!


Look even Bezos couldn't stay faithful and he was the world's richest man.

I don't care if I'm just a side piece I just need generosity and my dick sucked...


----------



## cduggles

Look at Innocent Melania vs Be Best Melania... see the damage. It’s hard to want love and be married to an orange man with a bad weave and spray tan.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Look at Innocent Melania vs Be Best Melania... see the damage. It’s hard to want love and be married to an orange man with a bad weave and spray tan.


If you really love someone it's hard to leave them even if they're a womanizing, misogynistic racist.  Love is what you do for them not what they do for you.  Otherwise Melania would be SMILNG WIDELY from living the rich life.  But she isn't doing much for him = relationship frustration


----------



## cduggles

Remember Stormy ! Never forget !


----------



## DopeM

Hard cocks don't stay hard forever but that inheritance money shines through like a diamond, iirc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Hard cocks don't stay hard forever but that inheritance money shines through like a diamond, iirc.


this this this this this

sex fades, that pile of $$$ gonna stay

Any time your urine tests positive, they give you another year of solitary confinement. If you’re in a drug program, they kick you out. And then when you’re in solitary confinement, all the more reason to use drugs!   

WOW.  What a terrible system.


----------



## DopeM

I don't have either so it must be my peerless sense of humor that keeps me tied down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FINALLY a p2p platform got this going, 8 mins left and PARTY MONSTER will be PLAYING SOON


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme behave ambiguous

kidney stone and in ur shoes

i spray police cars

aaaaaaaaagh

haha

mothafuckere

get a dog

and i've complied.


----------



## devilsgospel

I dont know bout yall but I want our president to get pussy, look what they did to my homie Trill Bill, all he wanted was his dick sucked


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I dont know bout yall but I want our president to get pussy, look what they did to my homie Trill Bill, all he wanted was his dick sucked by underage girls on epsteins jet


Ftfy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph did you really think some creep from Arkansas didn't grow up fucking the farm animals?  

I mean, come on...


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Greenland?


YA LA


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> YA LA


I didnt know you shit gold and pee on the streets


----------



## schizopath

In my Dreams i deal hydromorphone in czhech republic


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Will this thread go to page infitinty? How come mods always make shit like "V2" and shit why can't we just keep this bitch open.


i haven't even finished it yet. had to pause at pg. 13 so i could remember where i left.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Hylight

who's my fav cheek?


----------



## Shady's Fox

are u ok


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> before we switched to XF I think there was a legit reason but I think I might let this one go to infinity
> 
> it was always just a tradition to close threads at pg100


It had to do with bandwidth and storage iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> width


^ this; definitely something the staffers are concerned with.  _size matters_


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ this; definitely something the staffers are concerned with.  _size matters_


Now that they accept zephys donation, ban her, then run, we can get an even bigger server.


----------



## DopeM

¡Don't forget the survey cash!


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> are u ok


lol wat page am i on !


----------



## Hylight

_"like the insulin syringe, for that's all i'm worth
permanence is an illusion except for these moments we'll always have together"_

who tf wrote this. oh it was me *♡


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Okay, Im posting about this shit.
> 
> My new neighbor who dresses like a hippie seems to hate me. Or maybe she just hates junkies in general.


too bad her loss that she's not in an Abyss


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> too bad her loss that she's not in an Abyss


Yea but the bitch is constantly nagging at me. My friend said that go try to sell her something. I make my decisions and if somebody who has no idea about my life (to get as high as possible before dying) tries to tell me what to do, theyre in for nothing good.


----------



## schizopath

I never even assumed Id live to see 25 cause my childhood was so shit, so Im like what is this life thing all about


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Okay, Im posting about this shit.
> 
> My new neighbor who dresses like a hippie seems to hate me. Or maybe she just hates junkies in general.


She's not a real hippie of she isn't a speed freak turned heroin addict


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> _"like the insulin syringe, for that's all i'm worth
> permanence is an illusion except for these moments we'll always have together"_
> 
> who tf wrote this. oh it was me *♡


lol no hun it sounds like the first line is from my "love" poem.  

oh and did i say something like the 2nd

i'm so gone brain deaedddddd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I never even assumed Id live to see 25 cause my childhood was so shit, so Im like what is this life thing all about


Every day is a blessing it's about quality over quantity.  Just smile, feel good about yourself, you're worth it. 

Life is terribly long and would be horrible to feel bad the whole time.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

Wolf sent me a P.M regarding my ''death-threat'' to you, what the fuckk


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> I never even assumed Id live to see 25 cause my childhood was so shit, so Im like what is this life thing all about



I don’t think ANY of us planned on living past 30.

How the fuck am I still alive?

Am I even alive?

I died a few times already. One time was confirmed death at the hospital. 
Maybe I am in hell.

Dammit! Save me guys!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Every day is a blessing it's about quality over quantity.  Just smile, feel good about yourself, you're worth it.
> 
> Life is terribly long and would be horrible to feel bad the whole time.



Thanks Captain!

This Hell Abyss would suck a whole lot worse without you!
Love you!


----------



## Painful One

I thought that message was pretty fucked up myself Shady!

It is so fucked up that I cannot even quote it!

Do not be mean to C.H or else! Ya dig?!


----------



## Hylight

Why you gotta be so meeeean ! 

didn't someone write a song like that  ? ? ? 

heyy where's that Wooooooof WOOOF at ?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> heyy where's that Wooooooof WOOOF at ?


Licking his balls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Wolf sent me a P.M regarding my ''death-threat'' to you, what the fuckk


He's enforcing the rules and I wasn't bothered by it but that doesn't mean other people may not be disturbed by it I know you don't really mean any harm and you kind of word salad a bunch just listen to what wolf saying


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Licking his balls


"The pleasure is all mine"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I thought that message was pretty fucked up myself Shady!
> 
> It is so fucked up that I cannot even quote it!
> 
> Do not be mean to C.H or else! Ya dig?!


The thing is I wasn't bothered by it but like you like nobody else should have to feel disturbed by what he's saying even if he doesn't mean it or is like you know mentally challenged with brain damage so you know sometimes words don't come out right I have a lot of compassion for people who are struggling with that kind of Neurology so I'm all right with it but that's just how it is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Like silly little words like that don't really hurt me compared to real life shit or pain but it's like we're not trying to have a disturbing atmosphere for everybody and like if you're dealing with anger at yourself it's not going to disturb anybody else cuz they're not you but you can't really directed at somebody else and have people feel comfortable


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo cap

do u want me to rape someone from da lounge

and post a video

ha

i can track ip's

br0


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me and my buddy send encrypted messages hidden in pictures to talk about things. I have a VPN and TOR but use neither for this website.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Like silly little words like that don't really hurt me compared to real life shit or pain but it's like we're not trying to have a disturbing atmosphere for everybody and like if you're dealing with anger at yourself it's not going to disturb anybody else cuz they're not you but you can't really directed at somebody else and have people feel comfortable


waaat ! that's the first thing that you wrote that i don't understand. but i think i kind of comprehend but i don't know. either. 
however, will read it again and try.


----------



## Hylight

naw it couldn't just makes too much


----------



## schizopath

Chances of me succesfully sweettalking a woman into a threesome sit at 50%

All hail Schizopath


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's easy to track IP.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hylight said:


> Why you gotta be so meeeean !
> 
> didn't someone write a song like that  ? ? ?
> 
> heyy where's that Wooooooof WOOOF at ?



The clone formerly known as Taylor Swift made that song.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You can post a random meme, make it low-resolution so people will have to click and bam. There's your IP address


----------



## Hylight

yeah i know. it's not that funny


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't care enough about other people's lives to track their IP.


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's funny because people learnt that they can be keyboard warriors and get away with.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Shady's Fox

As far as internet tracking goes, remember kids, reader whatever, don't use tools. Never. Those tools don't work, don't use CMD's or other shit. No.

This isn't your JavaScript course. There's no software that allows you to do so.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> The clone formerly known as Taylor Swift made that song.



I'm glad you and I agree on the Taylor Swift clone theory


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> As far as internet tracking goes, remember kids, reader whatever, don't use tools. Never. Those tools don't work, don't use CMD's or other shit. No.
> 
> This isn't your JavaScript course. There's no software that allows you to do so.



Track deez nuts bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I don't care enough about other people's lives to track their IP.


the only ppl I care to check IP are the joined 2 drug-deal spammers from india.  fuckin' bots.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I can predict Iran's bots.


----------



## Shady's Fox

but no worry

they aren't aware of the koffin riech

so do ont warry

aye

hail


----------



## Hylight

who dat captain. sup all on that ship.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> who dat captain. sup all on that ship.


the axis of evil: iran, DPRK, china, 1919-present day Russia.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hylight i am so blahhhhhh  need weed


----------



## Hylight

it's okay


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

BADA


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

5just fanatit


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

most likely a japanese spacecraft has landed that in space


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> most likely a japanese spacecraft has landed that in space



dat space talk

br0

do u even do even


----------



## Hylight

oh you musketeer


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

holy shit i really burned my brain

apparently in NOVEMBER of last year I heard a new album by this artist I like

0 memory

it's like I'm in disbelief, all I remember are the 2 albums and some singles... this is like an LP

holy shit

how much of my memory did I burn


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> holy shit i really burned my brain
> 
> apparently in NOVEMBER of last year I heard a new album by this artist I like
> 
> 0 memory
> 
> it's like I'm in disbelief, all I remember are the 2 albums and some singles... this is like an LP
> 
> holy shit
> 
> how much of my memory did I burn



Upgrade your brain RAM br0


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> holy shit i really burned my brain
> 
> apparently in NOVEMBER of last year I heard a new album by this artist I like
> 
> 0 memory
> 
> it's like I'm in disbelief, all I remember are the 2 albums and some singles... this is like an LP
> 
> holy shit
> 
> how much of my memory did I burn


omg this is my brain. 
how did he f'n get it how. ☹

sorry. jk.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

"This is your brain...and this is your brain on drugs." Remember those commercials? When she started smashing those eggs with a pan, I was cracking up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> omg this is my brain.
> how did he f'n get it how. ☹
> 
> sorry. jk.


Lol

Seriously dont remember a lot.


----------



## Hylight

i need a captain.Rock.Star ! 
and some pancakes look yum. 
with maple butter tounge.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lolz


----------



## Hylight

CoastTwoCoast said:


> "This is your brain...and this is your brain on drugs." Remember those commercials? When she started smashing those eggs with a pain, I was cracking up.


that IS hot !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> "This is your brain...and this is your brain on drugs." Remember those commercials? When she started smashing those eggs with a pain, I was cracking up.


Lol


----------



## schizopath

Making my eyes smile is just something i had to Practice in front of mirror cause i only laugh at death, low class humor and autistic memes


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol
> 
> Seriously dont remember a lot.


----------



## Hylight

ding ding ding goes the bell.

how adorable can that be !


----------



## Hylight

*A REDHEAD TELLS  A BLONDE SIBLING, " I SLEPT WITH A BRAZILIAN. . . " 
THE BLOND REPLIES, " OM MY GOD! YOU SLUT ! HOW MANY IS A BRAZILIAN ? " 

A BLOND WALKS INTO A BAR. *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Making my eyes smile is just something i had to Practice in front of mirror cause i only laugh at death, low class humor and autistic memes


how u doin bro

cpt is bored as shit but happy so can live


----------



## schizopath

Im pretty good. Got a old bill for this week from the time my friend broke my window in a delirium. Gonna go seeing the new apt tomorrow. So good and smooth.

How are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm doing better than good


----------



## schizopath

I like to think that John Mcafee still reads this site


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he probably gave CH his beach house in belize and a bunch of 8mg bupe strips and that's who this is

because ch died

rip ch
? - 2020

in the abyss

so high, have to do things.... have to... nothing so something must fill the void, the void is consumed by nothing


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> I like to think that John Mcafee still reads this site



He's with us, in spirit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna watch something that should make my whole life seem sober


----------



## Dizmal

Been a decade or so since I mingeled with the red dark boards... Someone aid me as my now aged and substancialy substance subdued synapses are a lil sparky and sublimated.

Is The Lounge still where cliquey circle jerk alitests share nudes, bag on new people, and have TinyChatRoom shard-on show offs? Where can I find someone who want's to completely tare me down for attempting to understand esoteric pissing contests of dubious Emericans? Someone Tell Me I dont belong here!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can use big words too but I'll keep it simple: eat a dick, shit-bird.


----------



## Dizmal

madness00 said:


> I can use big words too but I'll keep it simple: eat a dick, shit-bird.


Against all odds, us kiwi's do fly, just not in the physical aspect. I'll excuse that "shit-bird" racist comment and hold off on talking about my uber credentials for a moment while I inhale that euca tasman cloud wofting down to the ass end of our world! Sorry "your" world I should say.


----------



## mal3volent

Dizmal said:


> Been a decade or so since I mingeled with the red dark boards... Someone aid me as my now aged and substancialy substance subdued synapses are a lil sparky and sublimated.
> 
> Is The Lounge still where cliquey circle jerk alitests share nudes, bag on new people, and have TinyChatRoom shard-on show offs? Where can I find someone who want's to completely tare me down for attempting to understand esoteric pissing contests of dubious Emericans? Someone Tell Me I dont belong here!



the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now


----------



## schizopath

OOF, had to apply for welfare from earlier this month and next month cause I havent even paid this months rent and my landlord/the houses owner wants me out too. Welfare checkers still fucking think that I quit my job in 2017 for Europe road trip when all I did was to go to a holiday approved by my old boss. Fucking stupid ass shit I have told them that it was an accident so many times its not even funny. We ll see how the fuck this goes.


----------



## schizopath

LET ME FUCKING WORK IN A MINE FUCKERS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now


mal

i can't even 

shit is getting fucking intense just like 1 beer and a dab and WHAT AM I WATCHING HOLY FUCK


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal
> 
> i can't even
> 
> shit is getting fucking intense just like 1 beer and a dab and WHAT AM I WATCHING HOLY FUCK



are you celebrating MLK day?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL KOLONIAL WILLIAMZBURG, 2051 AD

holy fucking shit

best and worst movie ever made.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> are you celebrating MLK day?


yeah by watching a movie that is causing me hundreds of flashbacks 8(


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

WAKE THE FUCK UP!!!!


----------



## DopeM

We did it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> are you celebrating MLK day?


that movie was so bad when I woke up and had a memory of it I was like OH GOD NO

it was the oddest thing I've ever seen.  

I guess that's celebrating MLK day.  I will likely want to be alone for another week after seeing that though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Being awake early sucks. Fuck it.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Bwahahaha you know you stoned when you put your hot cup of coffee in the fridge while you busy in the kitchen


----------



## SS373dOH

Coffeeshroom said:


> Bwahahaha you know you stoned when you put your hot cup of coffee in the fridge while you busy in the kitchen


Or youre just used to jail temperature coffee..


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffee in jail? Bah not here. Here you get a plastic little cup and then they make a big bucket of weak tea. So you line up and scoop. Lol


----------



## SS373dOH

Coffeeshroom said:


> Coffee in jail? Bah not here. Here you get a plastic little cup and then they make a big bucket of weak tea. So you line up and scoop. Lol


You can buy it on commissary, $5.49 for the 3oz instant Maxwell.


----------



## SS373dOH

They used to serve a cup for breakfast, but thats been dead for 15 years.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

SS373dOH said:


> They used to serve a cup for breakfast, but thats been dead for 15 years.


Nah S.A. sucks. And here in prison no one cares about it. And the holding cells are just as bad. Law is a joke here and human rights. Can tell some scary stories


----------



## schizopath

This feels like one of those days where I score buprenorphine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^^ got quite a bit of bupe if you want. Jk...
Too late for bupe for me now lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Coffeeshroom said:


> Being awake early sucks. Fuck it.



I'm awake early and indeed, fuck it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Lately I've either been awake or having intense dreams that make me feel awake


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Lately I've either been awake or having intense dreams that make me feel awake



What dreams have you been having?


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What dreams have you been having?



Just a lot of super weird but oddly normal and familiar shit. As if I don't go to sleep and instead transfer to a parallel dimension where I continue living until I wake back up in mine.

Last few included things like: being attacked by someone in my house and killing them brutally, having sex with a friend from HS then pimping her out to other people, and sitting on my porch watching Earth be swallowed by a black hole.

Those are some of the more explicitly intense ones that I remember. I can usually lucid dream, but for the past few weeks they fool me and I think it's all real.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Being awake early sucks. Fuck it.


I KNOW I sleep away day/afternoon to late evening way too often now and it's making me sick and tired of having used hypnotics "as needed" because the rebound is lasting forever.  It makes going on/off round the clock anxiolytics like a joke.

That might be due to my neurology not sure


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Bwahahaha you know you stoned when you put your hot cup of coffee in the fridge while you busy in the kitchen


dude i tried doing something 7 times the other day and it should have dawned on me the 1st time it wasn't going to work

i'm fucking brain dead


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

All is well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Just a lot of super weird but oddly normal and familiar shit. As if I don't go to sleep and instead transfer to a parallel dimension where I continue living until I wake back up in mine.
> 
> Last few included things like: being attacked by someone in my house and killing them brutally, having sex with a friend from HS then pimping her out to other people, and sitting on my porch watching Earth be swallowed by a black hole.
> 
> Those are some of the more explicitly intense ones that I remember. I can usually lucid dream, but for the past few weeks they fool me and I think it's all real.


most of my dreams involve me being murdered or dying.  or suicide.  or being pursued.  nor not being able to use drugs.  

pathologically afraid of sleep and the idea "we fear not sleeping" is a fucking joke I almost fell out the chair laughing when I read that.  THAT MIGHT BE TRUE FOR MENTALLY HEALTHY PEOPLE.  Try me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> All is well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^^ got quite a bit of bupe if you want. Jk...
> Too late for bupe for me now lol


ch-life-ruiner in a tiny film strip lul

i wish they could put a month of LSD in a film strip that small


----------



## Specified

i'm Jamal i'm masturbating furiously on chaturbate and spending a lot of money in tips


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ahhh. nothing like a hot cup of coffee, bowl of frosty-green and 2mg alp to wake a MF up.
HEY, MFs!!!
Get up!
Get up!
Get up!
WTF you think this is a fuckin bed and breakfast sleep in til late afternoon and have your fuckin GRANNY serve you your breast milk in bed?!?!
*GET THE FUCK UP YOU SUMBITCHES!!!!!!*
NO you cant have my xanax and ditto on the green.
Eat fuckin maggots and love it you fucking long-haired ne'er do wells!
YOU MAKE ME SICK!!!!

hahahahahahaha
love you guys
time for more coffee and alp


----------



## schizopath

Im down not up. Scored bupre and lyrica, waiting for lyrica to hit listening to this fucking banger. 



Little whine for the end. I dont like the fact that my stressed look is "im going to kill You" but Atleast im used to it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Im down not up. Scored bupre and lyrica, waiting for lyrica to hit listening to this fucking banger.
> 
> 
> 
> Little whine for the end. I dont like the fact that my stressed look is "im going to kill You" but Atleast im used to it.


interesting artist choice

i once made a noise parody using some of their stuff


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> Just a lot of super weird but oddly normal and familiar shit. As if I don't go to sleep and instead transfer to a parallel dimension where I continue living until I wake back up in mine.
> 
> Last few included things like: being attacked by someone in my house and killing them brutally, having sex with a friend from HS then pimping her out to other people, and sitting on my porch watching Earth be swallowed by a black hole.
> 
> Those are some of the more explicitly intense ones that I remember. I can usually lucid dream, but for the past few weeks they fool me and I think it's all real.



This happens to me regularly.  I will dream that I wake up, and get up and start my day.  Sometimes things are totally normal and sometimes they're off, like for example I will wake up in my bed in my room in my house, but walk out the door and I'm in my mom's house or something.  It feels totally real.  Sometimes I will wake up again, and realize I had been dreaming, but think I'm awake this time, but still be dreaming.  Like a super boring Inception.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> interesting artist choice
> 
> i once made a noise parody using some of their stuff


,My friend whos brother is sitting for a double murder calls me "little psychopath"


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> interesting artist choice
> 
> i once made a noise parody using some of their stuff


Read my ramblings and youll never get bored!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> ,My friend whos brother is sitting for a double murder calls me "little psychopath"


i like bad bois who want to reform

keep working on yourself schizo love yourself just the way you are.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah I'm reading my own novel and it touches/goes from boredom/good/banal/pedantic... jfc


Your novel is one of those big-brain reads am I right?


----------



## schizopath

I love you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I love you


love you too bro, I love everyone now that I had this experience. 

my novel is covering a lot of concepts.  it is like dada literature but more politically aligned to anarchy than far-left ideology, many bases are covered.  small set of main characters.  dialogue is more important than plot or individuation of characters.


----------



## schizopath

Oh you went full Asimov! Me like. I can read it and give you critisism when its ready.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I still don't know who Jamal is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jamal was DWE's lover and he was THE MAN 

rip jamal


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Ja ja.. fok almal en die wereld. Fok alles.


----------



## schizopath

I FUCKING HATE THE FACT THAT MY FRONTAL LOBECORTEX IS DAMAGED AS FUCK AND MY BRAIN WORKS SO FUCKING SLOWLY. I REALLY CANT USUALLY THINK RATIONALLY CAUSE OF THE BRAIN DAMAGE FROM MANY ACCIDENTS AND STUFF,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I FUCKING HATE THE FACT THAT MY FRONTAL LOBECORTEX IS DAMAGED AS FUCK AND MY BRAIN WORKS SO FUCKING SLOWLY. I REALLY CANT USUALLY THINK RATIONALLY CAUSE OF THE BRAIN DAMAGE FROM MANY ACCIDENTS AND STUFF,


I think anyone would really hate it too man but

hey, there's an upside, you're cool still

whatever "cool brain cells/structures" the brain has, shady's drainbramage long-ago got burnt. 

Stay cool, stay yourself, you'll be aight.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

and think about all the sober boring ppl

and the people who are always bitter and angry because they're just salty and don't have a life, and have in-tact brains..

you're rockin it. 

I would like to say I am too but I WILL BE SOON, hopefully.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> and think about all the sober boring ppl
> 
> and the people who are always bitter and angry because they're just salty and don't have a life, and have in-tact brains..
> 
> you're rockin it.
> 
> I would like to say I am too but I WILL BE SOON, hopefully.



Can vouch for how much this sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Can vouch for how much this sucks


That's how I used to feel now I just want 'em to get up to my level and shit.  And if it doesn't happen then I pity them because I couldn't imagine a life dying a psychedelic virgin. 

Dying a sex virgin would be better IMO






_When I see you in the sun, you're as pretty as a $wastika_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly it would probably suck harder if we were all on my level and peeps like you and me dg were just run of the mill

more fun to find a diamond in the rough iirc

makes you appreciate what you got more

#flexingnuts

ps MAL and MADNESS are also in the kool kids klub


----------



## schizopath

@mal3volent I did like you suggested with my neighbor. I went and asked: "wanna do bupre and fuck?" She started laughing and said that shes never done drugs... Then we talked little more and I made her laugh more  but no sex!..


----------



## DopeM

If you keep her laughing there is a good chance for your sex to happen.  Either that or she will tell all her friends about her horny neighbor who is kinda cute (in a schizophrenic episode kinda way) and has an odd sense of humor.  One of those girls (guys?) will either be looking to end a dry streak and/or also schizoaffective and smash your balls off


----------



## schizopath

Already told her Im schizophrenic. She didnt take it in a bad way from her reaction and we talked after that. Lyrica = mania for me personally.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I prefer a person who takes it deep (in her throat) and doesnt fucking cut my cock off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ahahhaha i did it

with the help of sexiness i repelled him

yes

go away into your cry closet of shame you don't belong here


----------



## Painful One




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I prefer a person who takes it deep (in her throat) and doesnt fucking cut my cock off.



How hard is it NOT to use teeth?! Dumb bitches.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

There are 3 that seem to care


----------



## Painful One

I got the bird, swine, asiatic slime flu/virus my friends! 
UGH!!!

Three hours in the bathtub, 50 mg Lope, 1200 mg gabapentin is helping some.

Please recommend Good Netflix binge shows to keep me from loosing my mind!


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> I FUCKING HATE THE FACT THAT MY FRONTAL LOBECORTEX IS DAMAGED AS FUCK AND MY BRAIN WORKS SO FUCKING SLOWLY. I REALLY CANT USUALLY THINK RATIONALLY CAUSE OF THE BRAIN DAMAGE FROM MANY ACCIDENTS AND STUFF,



 Oh sweetie, I feel the pain in this message! 
I want you to know that you are loved just the way you are. 

You are in good company. I am brain damaged too. 
Car accident injured but still know how bad it sucks.

Major HUGS!


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I FUCKING HATE THE FACT THAT MY FRONTAL LOBECORTEX IS DAMAGED AS FUCK AND MY BRAIN WORKS SO FUCKING SLOWLY. I REALLY CANT USUALLY THINK RATIONALLY CAUSE OF THE BRAIN DAMAGE FROM MANY ACCIDENTS AND STUFF,


It could be worse, you could be like me and be dumb af, even without a brain injury.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> How hard is it NOT to use teeth?! Dumb bitches.







01:15 for the parody / 00:55 too

And 00:00-03:33 if youre cool.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> It could be worse, you could be like me and be dumb af, even without a brain injury.


Your parents still haven't told you, huh?

Babydrop.gif


----------



## mal3volent

@DopeM 
are you open to homosexual experiences?


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I got the bird, swine, asiatic slime flu/virus my friends!
> UGH!!!
> 
> Three hours in the bathtub, 50 mg Lope, 1200 mg gabapentin is helping some.
> 
> Please recommend Good Netflix binge shows to keep me from loosing my mind!



I just got done watching The Witcher and now I'm a season into Peaky Blinders

Or the default background noise to my life so I'm not alone with my thoughts: That 70s Show


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I just got done watching The Witcher and now I'm a season into Peaky Blinders
> 
> Or the default background noise to my life so I'm not alone with my thoughts: That 70s Show



Thank you my friend!
I just got done with The Witcher too. Loved it!
I will try Peaky Blinders.
Thank you. 

yes, I do not want to be alone with my thoughts right now either. I know what you mean.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Thank you my friend!
> I just got done with The Witcher too. Loved it!
> I will try Peaky Blinders.
> Thank you.
> 
> yes, I do not want to be alone with my thoughts right now either. I know what you mean.



I didn't play a lot of The Witcher games but I liked the show a lot. Peaky Blinders is something I've been hearing about for years but never bothered with until now and I'm all like "why haven't I been watching this"


----------



## Shady's Fox

You are looking at a traveler who just bought a ticket for a special kind of trip, cause? A few dollars and his mind, which very shortly he will have no control. Now most of his preparations have been made and he's about ready to go, he won't have to leave this room if he wants to but he may travel so far that he may get lost.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm brewing some yummy coffee.


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> @DopeM
> are you open to homosexual experiences?


It depends on if having my wife stick a butt plug up my ass is homo or not.

Otherwise mostly no, but I guess I wouldn't mind choking ol Wolfy with my lil pee shooter


In other news:  jah supports peaky blinders


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Do you like being pegged?


----------



## DopeM

I've never gotten the full treatment, so that is unclear.  I don't think I would, butt you can never be sure until you try something, right?  

The buttplug thing was mostly the result of a chemically fueled weekend that had a few bad bets in it (a few in my favor as well though)


----------



## devilsgospel

This girl I dated was very enthusiastic about a finger in my ass one time does that count

I just took some DXM and did yoga


----------



## Shady's Fox

YE BITCH I LOOK GOOD

DESTORY WHATA I  WANTAAA

YE BITCH I LOOK GOOD

ZIN AINT MARIJUANA

PLS DON TELL MA MAMA


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> This girl I dated was very enthusiastic about a finger in my ass one time does that count


Yes it does sir, you are now full blown gay, hell they might even make you mod now.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I'm brewing some yummy coffee.


Is it Irish or Colombian ?


----------



## DopeM

You never met lupita O'Sullivan eh?


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Yes it does sir, you are now full blown gay, hell they might even make you mod now.



Finally, I made it. This is the happiest day of my life


----------



## DopeM

Its like being a Jew, but better!

Better designers, hotter female friends, better drugs (arguably), more fabulous hair, cooler hats, less rules!  Its fantassdick!


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> You never met lupita O'Sullivan eh?


lol 

Not yet, I'd imagine she'd be hawt, but with an explosive temper fueled by cocaine and whiskey.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Its like being a Jew, but better!
> 
> Better designers, hotter female friends, better drugs (arguably), more fabulous hair, cooler hats, less rules!  Its fantassdick!


Being Jewish is not a choice, youre born like that, boomer heathen !


----------



## DopeM




----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Is it Irish or Colombian ?



Colombian. Only the best!


----------



## DopeM

You should try that Ethiopian bean, dawg


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Colombian. Only the best!


I used to only drink coffee when I was locked up, now I drink it on the outs, but I just get Maxwell 'cause I dont know any better. My sister buys the expensive shit and weighs it out, the whole 9, I will say the cup she gave me at christmas had me jacked more than the maxxy, but I might have an undiagnosed case of ADHD.. I'm bored, what am I saying?, oh yeah so coffee seems to only level me out.


----------



## DopeM

Well it sounds like sis prefers the Irish coffee maybe?  I sure as fuck know I'm not getting through a family Christmas without a 3:1 Jameson:Coffee ratio

This is after I pour half a bottle of Kahlua into the pot as well.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Well it sounds like sis prefers the Irish coffee maybe?  I sure as fuck know I'm not getting through a family Christmas without a 3:1 Jameson:Coffee ratio
> 
> This is after I pour half a bottle of Kahlua into the pot as well.


Nah my family is cool. We had a couple magaritas and a few beers when we went out the weekend prior. But I couldn't drink on Crimmas day as I was getting an etg urine test the following day.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> I used to only drink coffee when I was locked up, now I drink it on the outs, but I just get Maxwell 'cause I dont know any better. My sister buys the expensive shit and weighs it out, the whole 9, I will say the cup she gave me at christmas had me jacked more than the maxxy, but I might have an undiagnosed case of ADHD.. I'm bored, what am I saying?, oh yeah so coffee seems to only level me out.



Maxwell House has a great taste! Better than Folgers.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Maxwell House has a great taste! Better than Folgers.


Totally agree.

I have a man complex so I drink it black and you aint catching my ass at Starbucks, however if someone gets me Starbucks, I will drink it and enjoy it in secrecy.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Yeah, fuck Starbucks. Overpriced coffee, corporate B.S.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Colombian. Only the best!


My brother brought me some real Columbian coffee, from The Dominican Republic. 
It is in bean form though.
how do I brew it? OMG the beans smell delicious!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> My brother brought me some real Columbian coffee, from The Dominican Republic.
> It is in bean form though.
> how do I brew it? OMG the beans smell delicious!



You need a coffee machine that has a grinder to grind the beans.


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> My brother brought me some real Columbian coffee, from The Dominican Republic.
> It is in bean form though.
> how do I brew it? OMG the beans smell delicious!


You have to grind the beans, then pour the water over them.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You need a coffee machine that has a grinder to grind the beans.


Damn! I don’t have one.
no way to improvise huh?


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Damn! I don’t have one.
> no way to improvise huh?


Yeah, throw 'em in your weed grinder Focker.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> Damn! I don’t have one.
> no way to improvise huh?



You can beat it with a hammer. Haha j/k

There are coffee grinders for sale. Some coffee machines come with it built in, but you can buy a coffee grinder separately.


----------



## SS373dOH

SS373dOH said:


> Yeah, throw 'em in your weed grinder Focker.


Then you can make espresso shots with the dust from the keef collector.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You can beat it with a hammer. Haha j/k
> 
> There are coffee grinders for sale. Some coffee machines come with it built in, but you can buy a coffee grinder separately.



 alright. I am going to have to break down and get one! These beans just smell too fabulously delicious!

I was saving it for end of the world “currency”. You know, “preppers”. But doom does not appear to be near.
at least not in the way some thought. I am eating my food storage! Lol!


----------



## Painful One

I am going to learn how to make some awesome ”Starbucks” type coffee at home.

It is going to be fancy and fucking delicious!


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> I am going to learn how to make some awesome ”Starbucks” type coffee at home.
> 
> It is going to be fancy and fucking delicious!


Youre triggering my coffee addiction. Going to have my ass brewing a pot at 1am, when I have to get up in 6 hours.


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Youre triggering my coffee addiction. Going to have my ass brewing a pot at 1am, when I have to get up in 6 hours.



I know! I am about to try to beat these beans with a hammer. Lol!
I am probably going to get up and make me a nice cup of hot chocolate with whipped cream and sprinkles.
(since I don’t have any coffee but I am triggered for a nice cup of something delicious now)


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> I know! I am about to try to beat these beans with a hammer. Lol!
> I am probably going to get up and make me a nice cup of hot chocolate with whipped cream and sprinkles.
> (since I don’t have any coffee but I am triggered for a nice cup of something delicious now)


Sounds like a girls drink!

can I have one plz?


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Sounds like a girls drink!
> 
> can I have one plz?



Mmmmm! It is fucking delicious! 
and yes, you can have one.

It is freezing here and it is warming my insides up. Ahhh!


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Mmmmm! It is fucking delicious!
> and yes, you can have one.
> 
> It is freezing here and it is warming my insides up. Ahhh!


Ty
Yeah it's snowing here, not too cold though. Just took the snowmobile out for a quick 5 minute hot lap, ever go 110 on a sled? Adrenaline is the only drug I get nowadays.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It's cold here too. Cold, snowy and 28 degrees.


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Ty
> Yeah it's snowing here, not too cold though. Just took the snowmobile out for a quick 5 minute hot lap, ever go 110 on a sled? Adrenaline is the only drug I get nowadays.



I would like to try. 
Maybe not 110. Can we start out a bit slower?

I do love snowmobiles! Great fun!


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> I would like to try.
> Maybe not 110. Can we start out a bit slower?
> 
> I do love snowmobiles! Great fun!


I only go that fast when its just me.. I honestly dont know exactly how fast it was, I know it was over 100, but when youre going that fast you dont have time to look at the speedometer. Thats in an open field too.

Wisconsin has state trails that lead to all the bars, so when I bar hop on the sled, I usually stick to the 55mph night time speed limit.


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> I only go that fast when its just me.. I honestly dont know exactly how fast it was, I know it was over 100, but when youre going that fast you dont have time to look at the speedometer. Thats in an open field too.
> 
> Wisconsin has state trails that lead to all the bars, so when I bar hop on the sled, I usually stick to the 55mph night time speed limit.



That sounds like great fun!
What a nice way to travel. 
I Love it!!

I like fast cars and motorcycles, snowmobiles, boats...etc.. 
(well...I have to admit I am scared of them now after someone hit me on the freeway. My little Ford Mustang saved my life.) 
Oh how I miss that car!


----------



## cduggles

Painful One said:


> My little Ford Mustang


I miss mine, too. But I’m happy it saved you!


----------



## DopeM

"Columbian beans from DR" hmmmm

Yea, you can get a cheap little hand grinder for not too much.  If you don't have a coffee maker you can just get a cheap pour over one.  I find that way better than the plastic machines.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Youre triggering my coffee addiction. Going to have my ass brewing a pot at 1am, when I have to get up in 6 hours.


Baha

Go to a meeting.

Drink your caffeine and smoke your nicotine.  Dont you dare touch the acid though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> you dare touch the acid








that feel when you're not on hard drugs

and you've got fuck buds lined up on the couch

not the hallway
not the corner
not the block
not the city

on the couch ready to fuck

and you realize your bottom bitch can't speak of herself so she acts socially awkward like MELania






lulz

and JAMIE ST JAMIE claims u have gone 2 far w/ the drugs

haha

passive aggressive texting bitch my thumbs don't have time to text I have some legs to hold up in the air while I FUCK

that's why I didn't text back for 2 days

i like to FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Shirley,
> 
> You don't mean 14G of THC?!
> 
> Although even a relatively average strain of 10% THC would give you a 1.4 g of THC.  WHICH STILL SEEMS EXTREME!


14g of like cannabis which was not top shelf but like the kind I would eat 7g of in the past and get high off

that shit that's about half/third of the price of proper top shelf i'm sure you know the kind

yeah 10% was what my brain was thinking of

and yeah my THC tolerance was SUPER FUCKED from dabs.  I was at a point where smoking GOOD weed did nothing I had to dab.

I think my brain was just kind of dead to THC at a point and I had to take a break.

so yeah, Shirely done fucked her brain up  brb cry

at the moment I can get high from smoking weed again and it's nice.  :D

like 4 to 6 good fat rips off a glass blunt and I can feel it.  Yes I own a glass blunt.  Yes I am one of those ppl.






i would probably fuck that asian girl too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the 5 women I would be in the next life if have to be a woman

brittany murphy
mila kunis
eva braun
that chick
the fat chick who be all like taking bumps of k, "hold on let me do a bump of k!" eternally happy and "mmm chicken mcnuggets and bbq sauce, those are good" i would so be OR mercy fuck her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sex is a way of saying i want to die and be what you're having in the next life

dying is a beautiful feeling and i cannot wait for her to reach me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"I THINK K DAMAGED MY BRAIN" lol nope your brain damaged your ketamine
ARE PEOPLE DOING KETAMINE? ...OR IS KETAMINE DOING PEOPLE?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear DOPEM

I am SO THRILLED u r back becuz ure one of the cool klub kids IMO keep living the life and being you

just live for the moment and hold the salt pls cuz ppl can't stand the salty ocean water not eevryone is a kanye west self-identifying as a fish like me n/ jamal aka kanye 

love u brah BRAH brah

i'm so going to be surferBRAH today

the best part about life
is being whatever ____ you want to be on a daily basis [LANGAUGE POLICE CENSORING MY EVERY WORD]






i am james st. james, the k visuals in human form, dancing and pointing at you, yes you, i am death what you will see at death what you saw at birth do not worry you won't be gone but for about twenty minutes, two hours time will fly by because it'll be amazing just go with the flow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

one time I ate almost a ten strip of acid (this was before antyhing but DO_ was fake acid and this was a 12 hr type duration for 1 hit shit) and dabbed a bunch of dabs then shot dmt and inhaled nitrous on the come up

fast forward to psychedelic black out and coming to with cheerios stuck to my forehead

if I get to do that again.....awesome.  but that's a once in a lifetime sort of trip and if I have to be me again I'll be super bummed

of those 5 chicks the fat girl in the movie who likes mcnuggets or mila kunis seem like a better life if I Have to be female


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Y R U GOING SO MANIC

came of ___ days ago came off ___ 2 days ago fucked and came like 3 times and dumped this toxic fuckboi i loevd fucking BURNALLTHEBRIDGES BORDERLINE BITCHSTYLE then I told someone they are the only person cool enough to observe me IRL when I voidworship and he's a hot fuck too

and then

came off benzos rapidly, again, high dose just 4-5 days

my whole body is vibrating and it feels beautiful and I Can't stop laughing like marilyn manson in party monster


----------



## Captain.Heroin

enter CAPTAIN HEROIN'S PARENTS

son we r very proud of u for being ur best self you could have gone too far w/ the heroin prolly

THAT FEELING WHEN UR SUCH A DRUGGIE BUT THEY RPOUD CUZ U QUIT HEROIN lul

and then they'll probably be proud when i killed myself because I can't be a leech anymore I have to grow up

20 something turned into james st james and every club is shit compared to any street corner/skid row in la

DO ALL THE DRUGS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WAS DROWNING IN A SEA OF ACID
AND I WASHED UP  ON A BEACH MADE OF KETAMINE
THE SKY WAS MADE OF COORS LIGHT [product placement burnt in my brain from 80's films]
AND EVERY TREE WAS MADE OF SHATTER
THE COPS TRIED TO PULL ME OVER
BUT THEY DID NOT ARREST ME
INSTEAD I SAID SUCK MY DICK AND KEPT ON' KEEPIN' ON
AND THEN GOD CAME DOWN FROM HEAVEN
AND HE SAID TO ME CAPTAIN HEROIN WE ARE NO LONGER GOING TO SPELL THE WORD "GOD G.O.D"
I SAID HOW DO YOU WANNA SPELL IT GOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear Jesus

I  have not reformed my ways and you cannot send me to hell, life was too beautiful and this is all I will remember

_do your worst papi





_
dIDN't YOU SAY
JESUS WAS CUMMING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

5 girls in the next life I would be

chicken mcnugget girl who does bumps of k and has MASSIVE AWESOME TITS
mila kunis
brittany murphy
asian girl in 7pipe twisty youtube promo
who was the 5th oh I don't know, insert hot latina who flirts w/ me when I go shopping here or that hot asian chick who i go get food from sometimes

you flirt with me you get the D


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

LOL, C.H

A legend in his own mind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

toOomanNICc BRAIN DEAD

ch you will forget all of this

and you'll forget you don't want to fuck that dude anymore

then you'll sober up and fuck him


and then get high and forget why you hated fucking him in the first place and be like OH SHIT HERE IT GOES AGAIN

just stay high

you need to 
STAY
HIGH
fuck all the bitches do all the drugs
stay manic
avoid heroin and meth
keep smoking weed
stay high
do all the drugs but heroin and meth IT'S EASY TO AVOID COKE WHEN IT FEELS LIKE BRAINPOISON OR THAT WOULD GO HERE TOO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

White_Rose said:


> LOL, C.H
> 
> A legend in his own mind.


there's parts of me I want everyone to experience

and I would erase the rest so ya'll could be this

it's just too cool for life

and i'm going a bit too manic i better watch a movie, listen to death metal, smoke weed and fucking start calming down with MEDICINAL BEERS


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Britanny Murphy was cute on Clueless when she had meat on her bones. Then she turned into someone who looks like a crackhead. Gross.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a fear of success
I want to overdose in nature
I want to avoid everything awesome I could have been
I want to bail on human society because I like the earth more
I want to bail on myself for being a carbon emitter
I want to bail on life and become death
and experience psychedelic imagery
forever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Britanny Murphy was cute on Clueless when she had meat on her bones. Then she turned into someone who looks like a crackhead. Gross.


C2C help me i am too manic
i am 100% over that guy
I basically showed off my next level fuck bud to his face haha
and he was too stupid to get it and HE COULD HAVE HAD ME INSTEAD but wouldn't speak up for himself
totally no balls
in every way

grow a pair amirite

so I fucked my new bud and I am NOT trying to date him and I LIKE HIS DYSFUNCTION a lot more like I would so pay to watch him fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes i will fuck you in my bed
yes let's fuck in yours too
tell me about how you're gonna fuck dudes and chicks
tell me how i like to fuck like you as i'm fucking you
i like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes we both get mistook for heteros, you moreso than i
you're more into girls than i am
but i just like to fuck that's all i do
it's all i was pRO0GMRAMm21Eed

for

mario

i will become
a video game character

HALF LIFE

I WILL BE GORDON FREEMAN

i want to be gordon freeman

and die many times i life before winning

all this death came to this

next level shit

can't wait to die again, naturally, peacefully by my own hands much later in life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD I WAS FUCKING MARIO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2019 fuck bud moron teling me to get off all the drugs

DO YOU NT SEE ALL THE EMPTY BZD CONTAINERS
THIS IS ME GOING MANIC
IF I WAS MENTALLY HEALTHY ENOUGH I WOULD BE TAKING MY RX'D MEDICINE AND LIVING A NORMAL LIFE

INSTEAD I RATTLE ON AND GO OFF THE DEEP END AND HAVE VERY FEW IRL FRIENDS

AND WILL FORSAKE EVERYONE WHO EVER TRUSTS ME TO BE A SOBER INDIVIDUAL BECAUSE I AM THAT MCNUGGET GIRL

IF I COULD BE HER TITS IN THE NEXT LIFE THEY ARE SO BIG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i guess some small part of me is always gong to be bisexual because of fucking vagina on 2c-I and becoming one with comafucking

a guy or a girl it don't matter you are FUCKING just enjoy your vision fading away.... completely.... just grab onto tits yeah tits are hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would be her too

any fat chick with massive awesome huge tits

i will live your life next

if i have to be female






I'm so light-headed from the mania I might need to lie down this is seriously making me dizzy what's the fuck going on in my brain HAVE ONLY HAD MARIJUANA/DABS and abstinence-based abstinence

my 2019 fuck bud moron thought I Was on meth because of mania reaction

MORON THIS IS JUST ME you are too depressed to know what joy feels or looks like

if I had meth I would be shooting it right about now but THERE IS NONE AND HASN'T BEEN FOR DAYS at least?  what was the last brain candy I even did

fuck I can't even

was it 

ALCOHOL AND BENZOS and I went MANIC

oh fuck that's not good

I was taking even larger doses of benzos for a few days before that

uh oh


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> C2C help me i am too manic
> i am 100% over that guy
> I basically showed off my next level fuck bud to his face haha
> and he was too stupid to get it and HE COULD HAVE HAD ME INSTEAD but wouldn't speak up for himself
> totally no balls
> in every way
> 
> grow a pair amirite
> 
> so I fucked my new bud and I am NOT trying to date him and I LIKE HIS DYSFUNCTION a lot more like I would so pay to watch him fuck



What are you taking?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What are you taking?


I was taking  oh I don't konw, 3, 4 milligrams maybe 6 of xanax for a few days I KNOW I KNOW and I came off that and a euphorant and was fine and went into mania from cold turkey benzos/braincandy and have been STUCK like this (minus 12 hours of sleep)

U MIGHT BE BORDERLINE OR BIPILOR

ur mother

I'M JUST TRYING TO ENJOY MY LIFE

i am sorry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

who needs benzos when you can fuck a lot and go manic to scare off NORMIES who couldn't take your D for 12 hours

MUEHHAHAHAH


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> dear DOPEM
> 
> I am SO THRILLED u r back becuz ure one of the cool klub kids IMO keep living the life and being you
> 
> just live for the moment and hold the salt pls cuz ppl can't stand the salty ocean water not eevryone is a kanye west self-identifying as a fish like me n/ jamal aka kanye
> 
> love u brah BRAH brah
> 
> i'm so going to be surferBRAH today
> 
> the best part about life
> is being whatever ____ you want to be on a daily basis [LANGAUGE POLICE CENSORING MY EVERY WORD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am james st. james, the k visuals in human form, dancing and pointing at you, yes you, i am death what you will see at death what you saw at birth do not worry you won't be gone but for about twenty minutes, two hours time will fly by because it'll be amazing just go with the flow


One cool thing about California is you can be, like, totally, whatever you want, whenever you want.  Idc (not edc) what Mal says about it.  That is cool.

Want to be a mountain climber, go be it.  Ski bunny? Hit big bear (or anywhere), sk8erboi (the land of perpetual sun is your playground!, Surfer breh?  The ENTIRE STATE is a coast, hang 10 dawg! Porn star for a day?  I know a guy with a couch for you to cast on!  Speaking of casting let's hit a pier and catch some din din... The list goes on.

Ilu2boo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> One cool thing about California is you can be, like, totally, whatever you want, whenever you want.  I'd  what Mal says about it.  That is cool.
> 
> Want to be a mountain climber, go be it.  Ski bunny? Hit big bear (or anywhere), sk8erboi (the land of perpetual sun is your playground!, Surfer breh?  The ENTIRE STATE is a coast, hang 10 dawg! Porn star for a day?  I know a guy with a coach for you to cast on!  Speaking of casting let's hit a pier and catch done din din... The list goes on.
> 
> Ilu2boo


you could be any dissociated identity freak on a permanent 4-meo-PCP trip you wanna be just keep drinking beers smoking pot and changing identities YOU WILL FIT IN

the human shell is just a facade for spirit animals

HOW MANY WILL GET TO GET FUCKED BY YOU?  

*tastes the rainbow*

DJT JR ONLY A FEW SKITTLES ARE DEADLY WARNING


----------



## DopeM

Heroin and acid go hand in hand


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb crawling up my own butthole into myself again

i need this it's medicinal

THE FIRST STEP IS TO LEARN HOW TO ACT LIKE A PET


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LIGHT HEADED crying LIGHT HEADED LAUGHING  LIGHT HEADED LAUGHING

yeah that's totally normal you don't need meds it'll be ok






KEEP BUZZING KEEP SHAKING KEEP TOKING KEEP BAKING KEEP SPINNING STAY SPUN STAY STONE STAY SMOKE






ok I'm happy again that was a close one I was about to go really far south of the emotional border

into MEXICO

oh i can't post that

HEY CAPTAIN WHAT'S QUESTIONING THE REALITY OF REALITY LIKE WHILE NEVER CARING WHAT HAPPENS TO YOU ON EVERY PSYCHEDELIC VOYAGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I HAVE BEEN MANIC A WHOLE HOUR I THINK I WILL STRIKEOUT EVERYTHING I WRITE FROM NOW ON BECAUSE IT WILL ALL BE LOST TO TIME LIKE ALL INFORMATION IS

FEEL IT FLOW THROUGH YOUR FINGERS LIKE DUST

THE WIND
SAND

IT IS ALL BURIED IT IS ALL GONE

DON'T GO LOOKING FOR TRACES OF THE OLD KINGDOMS

THEY ARE ALL GONE
RIP CH
? - 2020


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fight club is really a story about why you should take your mental health meds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1984 is why it's really cool to do all the psychedelics for the national socialist state 

or at least volunteer on the KY farm for MK Ultra where you take acid every day for months on end


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear MAL and OTHER LOUNGE MODS

i am sorry i go manic/off the deep end and shit i have been told by at LEAST one of ya'll to consider mania meds like ________ and guess what

I did some research "doesn't work" for ptsd

so yeah maybe it would help episodically but they won't give it to me

and the good dr doesn't want me on bzd's so I push myself manic

this isn't healthy

western world medicine = give up on CH he'll die young anyways

please have some compassion for a very mentally sick doggo

over 1 hour of mania

zero desire to crack a beer or take xanax

i just stare at weed/shatter/xanax/beers knowing TAKE IT STOP YOURSELF CPT YOU NEED TO and I Just keep going manic

this is why people take bzd/barb overdoses and we might seem like on top of the world people it doesn't matter this isn't normal no one can relate no one likes this even people quite similar to me can only handle me in small doses and mostly because I have a nice D and know how to fuck

i'm just an object
I'm just a painting that's still wet

i know to smoke more weed, dab, have a beer and dab and or maybe xanax too I NEED BOTH really but

just looking at it
makes me go manic

and the visuals from NOT taking shit are increasing so I like

i can't stop

mental health in toilet

i would cut myself because i don't like pain and it would even me out but that's just a physical manifestation of my mental disorders

i like them segregated, fighting each other

death unto death
life unto life

we shall live forever, keep tripping doggos

I got up to have a beer and I got half way and I COULDN'T there's like no free will in me


CAPTAIN HEROIN
YOU ARE HYPERVENTILATING AND LAUGHING YOUR ASS OFF JUST GO GET A BEER AND CHILL THE FUCK OUT SPIDER






from an outsider's perspective you might think I'm rolling
maybe on speed
i am coming off alc/downers ABRUPTLY again and it only feels GOOD to my SICK BRAIN

and i am sickness and death and am dying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i should have compassion
for the guy i am leaving behind
I AM SICKNESS AND DEATH to a non-user
i am never going to stop taking alc or benzos (medicinal because i am sickness and death)
but you knew this going into life
sickness and death will become you, no matter how hard you run




I don't want to keep running I want to die already I've gone on quite long enough

CRACKED A BEER
KEEP CHUGGING






in the shadow of our PALE ALE companion am I rite

am i rite

i suck for being broke and being a fuck up and not being able to help out the klub kids in my life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my friends TIMOTHY JAMAL AND DAMIEN AND I ate an ounce of mushrooms and took turns riding my dick for 12 hours, on and off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RULE NUMBER ONE about being a klub kid

spend BARELY enough money on food YOU WON'T NEED IT you have HEROIN KETAMINE METH COCAINE ALCOHOL MARIJUANA BENZODIAZEPINES MUSHROOMS LSD, and the GENEROSITY OF OTHERS honey!

RULE NUMBER TWO avoid hard drugs like the plague but do psychedelics every day, even if you think you've had your fill no you haven't

RULE NUMBER THREE have as much sex as you want and then some, you won't know how much amazing sex there is in the world until you reach the next level shit

RULE NUMBER FOUR if you EVER find 2c-_, EAT THAT SHIT EAT IT AT LEAST THREE TIMES A WEEK EAT IT EAT IT EAT ITTtttt

RULE NUMBER FIVE avoid love LOVE IS AN ILLUSION just like the visuals AND IT'S NOT AS PRETTY AS THE VISUALS.  Repel anyone you have feelings for with your abhorrent behavior because love is a trap that will MAKE YOU GET CLEAN.

RULE NUMBER SIX, January is the party month.  DO NOT START on the first, that's for plebian trash.  That's when THEY have to go back to work.  That's when YOU get high and TAKE OVER FOR A WHOLE MONTH.  Fuck the society.  Fuck the calendar.  Fuck rules they're all garbage.

RULE NUMBER SEVEN, you're not sleeping FOR money you're sleeping with FRIENDS who don't MIND giving you money because you're in a tight spot.  Get to know people before asking for that $100.  It helps if they're older and have a nice job.

RULE NUMBER EIGHT if you are trying to remain bone thin only buy miller lite, best abv/carbs ratio I can find that's drinkable and not swillwater.


----------



## DopeM

Vodka soda isn't more efficient?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Vodka soda isn't more efficient?


It probably is TBH but I don't do liquor and that's one of the KLUB KID rules; if alcohol has lost its efficacy through beer you're not doing enough hard drugs alongside it.

also i'm more into gin than vodka

like a bombay sapphire .... fuck DOPEM got me wishing I Had more than just WHISKEY in the freezer

if I hadn't already cracked a beer I wish my brain would have remembered that (it was only thinking of ice cream being up there)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

VOTE REPUBLICAN
DRINK BEER
BUY ASSAULT RIFLES

REPUBLICAN JESUS SAVE ME ME FROM MY KLUB KID WAYS


----------



## Hylight

because it's the perfect universe bb !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> because it's the perfect universe bb !


i will accept this


----------



## devilsgospel

Cap did you get into the speed again?! Open your mouth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

science






ppl be like "what he on, i'll have what he's having" no you don't want this

i am mentally ill and it's causing misfirings of all weird sorts

and I found a perfect person and am replacing great sex with even better sex

even if i got it YEAR ROUND dont care 

i would just fuck like 4, 6 times a year max compared to this

next level shit yessss SCIENCE ACTIVATED


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Lemme smell yo dick



This one psycho wrote her name on her man's dick in a Sharpie marker before he went out. She would check his dick when he got back home to make sure her name wasn't smudged or she would know he got up to shenanigans.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> This one psycho wrote her name on her man's dick in a Sharpie marker before he went out. She would check his dick when he got back home to make sure her name wasn't smudged or she would know he got up to shenanigans.



Wow! That is completely psycho.
I would not keep a man around That I had to worry about like that.
I have never had problems like that though.
All my men love me forever!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> Wow! That is completely psycho.
> I would not keep a man around That I had to worry about like that.
> I have never had problems like that though.
> All my men love me forever!



Right. If you have to go through all of that, it means you can't trust him. Who needs him?


----------



## thefirm

i would cut off my dick just to surprise her when she does the checking routine.


----------



## Painful One

thefirm said:


> i would cut off my dick just to surprise her when she does the checking routine.



well that would show her! LMAO!


----------



## DopeM

CoastTwoCoast said:


> This one psycho wrote her name on her man's dick in a Sharpie marker before he went out. She would check his dick when he got back home to make sure her name wasn't smudged or she would know he got up to shenanigans.


I've done plenty of writing in sharpie on humans.  One reason is that it doesn't smudge so great.  Maybe she should've been using the smell test and/or non permanent marker.


----------



## DopeM

thefirm said:


> i would cut off my dick just to surprise her when she does the checking routine.


You Canadians never cease to surprise me when it comes to dehumanizing yourselves.  Sore-E


----------



## DopeM

I thought it had been quiet around here for a few days.  I could actually hear myself think before posting.  Nobody wants that.  Thanks for coming back to the flock cap!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

thefirm said:


> i would cut off my dick just to surprise her when she does the checking routine.



Or your woman could get fed up and pull a Lorena Bobbitt. She'll cut off your dick for you in your sleep, then chuck it in the grass.


----------



## thefirm

well that's the only thing she's gonna pull after my little "precaution" 

I might pull a Bruce Jenner since the steps are similar


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Your new name will be Caitlyn. Hopefully you'll work on your voice and sound more feminine than "she" does.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Your new name will be Caitlyn. Hopefully you'll work on your voice and sound more feminine than "she" does.



Fucking Bruce Jenner and naming himself Caitlyn! 
Pisses me off so bad.
Ruined a beautiful name! Of someone close to me!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> Fucking Bruce Jenner and naming himself Caitlyn!
> Pisses me off so bad.
> Ruined a beautiful name! Of someone close to me!



Yeah, I feel bad for anyone named Caitlyn or Kaitlyn.


----------



## DopeM

I just drove a 07 Shelby Mustang GT 500 and def have the biggest boner I've had this week.

T levels of a pubescent teenage boy


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

DopeM said:


> I just drove a 07 Shelby Mustang GT 500 and def have the biggest boner I've had this week.



Pics or you're lying


----------



## thefirm

btw i'm not canadian, i'm romanian, maybe you know me from my previous account morpheuspapaveruw but I doubt it. anyway although i'm not canadian I'm always sorry for myself


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

thefirm said:


> btw i'm not canadian, i'm romanian, maybe you know me from my previous account morpheuspapaveruw but I doubt it. anyway although i'm not canadian I'm always sorry for myself



What's up bro? I know who you are of course! Good to see you!


----------



## DopeM

I'd send a selfie buti almost put it sideways just going down a side street


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This isn't a car thread. GTFO


----------



## Blowmonkey

lmao, what's happening in here?


----------



## thefirm

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What's up bro? I know who you are of course! Good to see you!


I was replying to dopeM, I know that you know, I'm good thanks for asking! had a surgery for salivary gland stones, but nothing life-threatening, beside that still sober, although lately I've been having some cravings.


----------



## DopeM

thefirm said:


> btw i'm not canadian, i'm romanian, maybe you know me from my previous account morpheuspapaveruw but I doubt it. anyway although i'm not canadian I'm always sorry for myself


Never heard of them 

Jk you gypsy fuck

Where did the rhymes go


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Chickenheads. LOL!!


----------



## DopeM

Dunno but I have a feeling caps about to go down for a 4 day recovery snooze


----------



## Blowmonkey

Bonerworthy car.


----------



## Xorkoth

Painful One said:


> Wow! That is completely psycho.
> I would not keep a man around That I had to worry about like that.
> I have never had problems like that though.
> All my men love me forever!



Some people have serious pathological jealousy issues and worry regardless of whether they should or not.


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> I'd send a selfie buti almost put it sideways just going down a side street



OMG! That looks exactly like my beloved Mustang that got totaled and saved my life.
Left me injured as fuck but saved my life!

Yeah, there is nothing like driving one of those is there? 
I loved the speed, power, and those fat tires that stick to the road! OH!!

Beautiful car my friend!


----------



## DopeM

"all my men love me forever"

Heh yea, my first gf still claims she loves me.  Didn't stop her from fucking some college dude when we were still in high school


----------



## Crackedout420

DopeM said:


> "all my men love me forever"
> 
> Heh yea, my first gf still claims she loves me.  Didn't stop her from fucking some college dude when we were still in high school


I feel like once you've been in love with someone, you always have a kind of love for them even if things ended.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Psssh, yeah right.


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> Some people have serious pathological jealousy issues and worry regardless of whether they should or not.



True. I cannot stand people like that.
they smother the very life out of you with their obsessive BS! 
They are truly insecure to the bone. 
I think they need some time alone before they can interact with another properly.
Just my opinion.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I only feel like my ex's were a waste of fucking time.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

"No love lost. No love found."


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> "all my men love me forever"
> 
> Heh yea, my first gf still claims she loves me.  Didn't stop her from fucking some college dude when we were still in high school



well I am not your first GF.

I am very loyal.

It is a true statement, All the men I have ever had in my life still love me. They always will.
They have all told me that “There is no one like you!”
Not just the sex either. My entire style.
They tell me they try to get their new girls to dress like me and stuff but it just doesn’t work. 
I asked them if they had ever considered that it is not the clothes? They just nodded. Yes! 
I still love them too! I never have big blow out, messy break up’s.


----------



## Painful One

Crackedout420 said:


> I feel like once you've been in love with someone, you always have a kind of love for them even if things ended.



Yes indeed!

I do not understand how others that once loved one another can get so vicious and are at each other’s throats. 
Work it out! You once loved each other.

My break ups have always been sad and done with compassion and love.

It is best not to burn bridges In life.


----------



## Crackedout420

You always have a place for them deep inside your heart whether it's a hallowed out hole or full of love. Theres a spot for the past loves.


----------



## Blowmonkey

It might be rapid cycling nutty nutskin disorder, where you get on your bike and keep peddling till your balls go blue and all achey breaky.

And yeah it seems to be a real hip drink right now with the chinese.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> well I am not your first GF.
> 
> I am very loyal.
> 
> It is a true statement, All the men I have ever had in my life still love me. They always will.
> They have all told me that “There is no one like you!”
> Not just the sex either. My entire style.
> They tell me they try to get their new girls to dress like me and stuff but it just doesn’t work.
> I asked them if they had ever considered that it is not the clothes? They just nodded. Yes!
> I still love them too! I never have big blow out, messy break up’s.



My ex's still love me too, but it didn't work out. Trying to be friends with an ex later down the line is a bad idea, from what I've learned anyway. It's over for a reason. Close that door.


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> well I am not your first GF.


Are you hitting on me?


----------



## Crackedout420

DopeM said:


> Are you hitting on me?


I have a bf.


----------



## DopeM

Crackedout420 said:


> I have a bf.


That's cool.  I'm married and quoted another woman's post anyways


----------



## Crackedout420

DopeM said:


> That's cool.  I'm married and quoted another woman's post anyways


Total sarcasm. Just playing duder


----------



## Xorkoth

My girlfriend is still good friends with her ex boyfriend.  They eventually grew to feel friendship without romance,  He's a cool dude, we're friends too.  She goes out for a month or so every year to trim buds for him.  I like it, I felt a little weird about it until we met and hung out and all 3 of us hung out together.  I haven't worried about it since.  I'm glad they still care about each other.  I care about him too.


----------



## DopeM

Yea well we can still be friends


----------



## DopeM

Crackedout420 said:


> I have a bf.


What I meant to say is, "and I've got the clap, what's your point?"


----------



## Crackedout420

DopeM said:


> What I meant to say is, "and I've got the clap, what's your point?"


I think if you catch another std they will cancel each other. Pro tip.


----------



## DopeM

They're all just scare tactics to keep kids from having sex.

I've put my cock in some disgusting holes and never had an actual STD (I just tell the girls I've got the clap bc it makes me sound experienced).  I'm sure it's a myth thought up by the likes of the genius' behind 'reefer madness' and 'if you do LSD you will peel yourself like an orange as you fall from a balcony window die to your belief in human flight'


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm only good friends with one of my exs. I'm as good of friends with her as much as the rest of them hate me, so we're best friends.



DopeM said:


> They're all just scare tactics to keep kids from having sex.
> 
> I've put my cock in some disgusting holes and never had an actual STD (I just tell the girls I've got the clap bc it makes me sound experienced).  I'm sure it's a myth thought up by the likes of the genius' behind 'reefer madness' and 'if you do LSD you will peel yourself like an orange as you fall from a balcony window die to your belief in human flight'



I've somehow never gotten an STD either despite using a condom exactly 1 time. MY JUNK IS INVINCIBLE


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Good for you guys who can remain friends with your ex. My exes who I tried to be friends with only wanted to hook back up with me. They were just waiting for their chance. That's all.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Corona is yum. I don't like beer, but that has a good taste.


----------



## mal3volent

Which demon are you?








						What Type Of Demon Are You? Quiz
					

Many people believe that demons represent the worst people that ever roamed the earth. Take this, what type of demon are you quiz to find which demon you are. Do you do some wrongs that make you feel like a poor evil? You might actually be a demon and not know it. With this test result, you will...




					www.proprofs.com


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Which demon are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Type Of Demon Are You? Quiz
> 
> 
> Many people believe that demons represent the worst people that ever roamed the earth. Take this, what type of demon are you quiz to find which demon you are. Do you do some wrongs that make you feel like a poor evil? You might actually be a demon and not know it. With this test result, you will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proprofs.com



I got Beelzebub


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> Which demon are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Type Of Demon Are You? Quiz
> 
> 
> Many people believe that demons represent the worst people that ever roamed the earth. Take this, what type of demon are you quiz to find which demon you are. Do you do some wrongs that make you feel like a poor evil? You might actually be a demon and not know it. With this test result, you will...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.proprofs.com


Incubus


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got LUCIFER too mal


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ronove.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Incubus


F00kin sl00t


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> F00kin sl00t


I have Daddy issues..


----------



## DopeM

It's funny 'cause it's true cuz


----------



## DopeM

I was thinking of succubus anyways


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> I was thinking of succubus anyways


He asked demon are you, not which one you want a 3am bedroom visit from..


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Incubus is a lusty male demon whore who gets off on fucking women in their sleep so that's about right.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Incubus is a lusty male demon fiend who gets off on fucking women in their sleep so that's about right.


Yes, thats which one I am.. But I want the visit from succubus, the female version.


----------



## SS373dOH

.. As long as that lewd lassie brings jimmy hats, doesn't stay the night, and isnt scary.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

She's gonna make you impregnate her and have tons of demon babies you must pay child support for.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> She's gonna make you impregnate her and have tons of demon babies you must pay child support for.


Sounds like a level from the "confident assertion" thread.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Recreational use of weed is legal in my state. Can I just walk up into the store and buy some edibles without a medical marijuana card? I'm hoping so. I'll call the store in the morning. For some reason, I keep getting texts from them telling me about all kinds of deals. Their products look scrumptious, but I've never had edibles. Wanna try it.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Recreational use of weed is legal in my state. Can I just walk up into the store and buy some edibles without a medical marijuana card? I'm hoping so. I'll call the store in the morning. For some reason, I keep getting texts from them telling me about all kinds of deals. Their products look scrumptious, but I've never had edibles. Wanna try it.



Remember, just eat half


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Remember, just eat half



Tru dat. I've heard horror stories.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

chemicallyEnhanced is a guy???!!???!!!???!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Zopiclone bandit said:


> chemicallyEnhanced is a guy???!!???!!!???!



Duh. I thought you knew that.


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah CA is the resident hot twink


----------



## thefirm

always was ZB, aren't you a pomerian tho?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Oh, I thought you meant a Pomeranian. I was about to say what does a dog have to do with this?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Zopiclone bandit

His full of shit yet again, Oh Lord above I so wish I could say or post some stuff but it's against BL forum rules.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I wuv u ZB. Gimme that dick. hehe


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

thefirm said:


> always was ZB, aren't you a pomerian tho?


Damn right I am.
Bork all day.







"I am the one, don't weigh a ton
Don't need a gun to get respect up on the street
Under the sun, the bastard son
Will pop the Glock to feed himself and family"


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Oh, guess he did mean a Pomeranian.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I wuv u ZB. Gimme that dick. hehe



lol

I should have never posted that but I was off my nut on crack at the time.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Zopiclone bandit said:


> lol
> 
> I should have never posted that but I was off my nut on crack at the time.



Oh yes, you should have! You still have me fantasizing...


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Oh yes you should have! You still have me fantasizing...



Well since I've cut right back on my drug use my levels of being horny are back, it feels like all that time of using that pushed my sex drive to nearly nothing is trying to make up for lost time. My inbox is only around 10% full if you care to share? it's starting to wake up now just thinking on this tbh, my God at my age I should not be nearly breaking the front outta my jeans with my "man stick of hot love"


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Glad your sex drive is coming back. Too bad I'm not across the pond right now to help you get all that frustration out.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Too bad I'm not across the pond right now to help you get all that frustration out.



I think you may actually run off if you saw me IRL.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Zopiclone bandit said:


> I think you may actually run off if you saw me IRL.



No way! Btw, you sent me a pic of you a long time ago and you have beautiful eyes. I'm not scurred.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

CoastTwoCoast said:


> No way! Btw, you sent me a pic of you a long time ago and you have beautiful eyes. I'm not scurred.


----------



## DopeM

I always thought you might be into dogfucking

That's usually reserved for the white women where I'm  from


----------



## Zopiclone bandit




----------



## DopeM

Dude is a predator and his fans are scum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fucking depression sucks


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> fucking depression sucks



*HUGS*


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> Dude is a predator and his fans are scum



so if you like someone's music you approve of them as a person?


----------



## thefirm

fuck jay z


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

thefirm said:


> fuck jay z



Fuck Jay Z AND Beyoncé! They're whores for the Illuminati and don't even try to hide it.






Beyoncé is throwing up the All Seeing Eye Of Horus sign and Jay is using devil horns. Satanic as fook.



			All seeing eye signs (people)


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> so if you like someone's music you approve of them as a person?


I can like music without being a fanboy of a person/band

But in instances of r.kelly, Michael Jackson, ninja / die anrwoord.  Yes, I stop listening to their music, stop supporting them financially, and am vocal about their misdeeds.

In this case I say "his fans are scum" bc they tend to trivialize his scuminess, ignore his predatory behavior, and have been known to harass his victims


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> I can like music without being a fanboy of a person/band
> 
> But in instances of r.kelly, Michael Jackson, ninja / die anrwoord.  Yes, I stop listening to their music, stop supporting them financially, and am vocal about their misdeeds.



hmmm I guess but all the die antwoord songs I like are probably ten years old or more, I'm not a fan really more of a nostalgia thing


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Whoa, this thread was heavily edited! Someone was clearly jealous of me and @Zopiclone bandit


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Someone was clearly jealous of me and ZB.



They all are & exposing that one BL member that begs pills off people & tells LIES about their gender among a billion other things I guess didn't go down too well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> *HUGS*


thank you

i slept over 12 or 15 hours and i just fucking hate it

have to medicate for sure today

i need to get outta here


----------



## DopeM

I feel like it's more to do with your goddamned rambling nonsense in the titty thread


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Zopiclone bandit said:


> They all are & exposing that one BL member that begs pills off people & tells LIES about their gender among a billion other things I guess didn't go down too well.



I don't know anything about that. I plead the 5th. Haha


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

DopeM said:


> I feel like it's more to do with your goddamned rambling nonsense in the titty thread



What titty thread? I had it mixed up anyway. ZB and I still have our stuff in the Abyss. I was thinking it was the Nudie thread for some reason. Smart ass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I can like music without being a fanboy of a person/band


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> the Abyss


I want to enter the abyss and never come out of it

stumbling around for life

never making a lick of sense


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh wow that was CB-1 withdrawal for sure and that sucked ass, I wake up and have a small toke of weed - feel it, dab, WAY better I feel like I can function

I'm never getting off this shit, weeks of cutting back doesn't help

my one IRL friend goes "I had to quit for 2 months before it felt better" AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH mal I can't

I will die first

remember cpt YOU ARE ESCAPING REALITY TODAY go hang the fuckin' noose already.

All those recurring dreams and nightmares over 15 hours was fucking SHIT.  Oh yeah.  Like I thought that might be past me.  CAN'T STOP THE DRUGS WITHOUT SYMPTOMS RETURNING. 

There is no escape.  My brain is set in stone, I LIKEN IT TO BEING ON THE SIDE OF A GRECIAN URN


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you
> 
> i slept over 12 or 15 hours and i just fucking hate it
> 
> have to medicate for sure today
> 
> i need to get outta here



I hardly slept at all, but I feel pretty good for some reason. Feel better! Remember these feelings are only temporary! It will pass! Hold on!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I hardly slept at all, but I feel pretty good for some reason. Feel better! Remember these feelings are only temporary! It will pass! Hold on!


I feel totally fucking done with life and don't know why I'm still here.  

I guess I just need to EMBRACE it a little harder.  A cross of digital televisions I have to carry around forever.


----------



## thefirm

beyonce is really overrated, did you see her fake pregnant belly @CoastTwoCoast ???? she probably ate her own baby and then faked having her while she addopted a lizard baby, that bitch.......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i feel like nothing has damaged my brain i just want 2c-_ every other day and IT DISAPPEARED 10 FUCKING YEARS AGO or something like that.  Time becomes a blur on BORKadelics.  

how am I supposed to enjoy being here

nothing seems worthwhile


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

thefirm said:


> beyonce is really overrated, did you see her fake pregnant belly @CoastTwoCoast ???? she probably ate her own baby and then faked having her while she addopted a lizard baby, that bitch.......



They usually have to sacrifice one of their children sooner or later. It comes with selling their soul. Fuck dat possessed biatch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol 15 hours of depression after 2 hours of mania and BADMANIAFEELINGS return this isn't good CPT UR SUPPOSED TO TAKE UR MEDS

i am beautiful no matter what they say
RIP JAMAL


----------



## thefirm

when beyonce wrote the single ladies song, she wasn't even single, if that's not illuminati as fuck, I don't know what is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

rip jamal in still life
the last time you were here
and enjoyed my d
you thanked me
and i do not know why
maybe i saved your life
maybe you saved mine
maybe it doesn't matter
maybe we'll both be dead before the year's over
i can't bring you down with me
you don't want to be saved by gravity
you still fly with wax wings
no one will be around to take your things
the earth will collapse, humankind grows frail
it will be epic when my body falls off the last nail
rip jamal, rip dex
rip good fucking 2019 sex


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

thefirm said:


> when beyonce wrote the single ladies song, she wasn't even single, if that's not illuminati as fuck, I don't know what is



The "Crazy In Love" video shows her initiation into the Illuminati. How Jay basically inducted her into it. He just pimps women out for the Illuminati like Rihanna and others I can't think of right now. Aaliyah had something to do with him at one time. They supposedly slept together. Jay and Damon Dash were fighting over her back in the day. Aaliyah's plane crash was a sacrifice. She was terrified of planes and that's how they killed her. They usually use something you fear. Sick cunts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

#freedomfries


----------



## thefirm

beyonce even fucked up captain heroin's mental health, that's some rucked up shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yea she and her wiccan witch pals did this voodoo shit on my brain

i normally eat my feelings then cry the day away like a loOooOOSEErrRR

i think the key is to STAHP CARING CAPTAIN YOU KNOW YOU ARE DEAD INSIDE

MINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEEL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just wish I didnt care. I would be lying.  I loved you jamal.  Im glad it was so easy to walk away. 

I dont blame you.  

Just keep walking away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eight miles deep the well forgotten by mortals
Oh, I drank it empty in one single sip
Eight miles wide the valley behyond all hope
Oh, I filled the whole with one single fist
Five million Christians on a ride towards us
Oh, I slaughtered the bunch with one single hit
(With my spear)
Five million woman so alone in the night
Oh, I had them all satisfied profusely
(Every night by myself)
Ten thousand trolls hard as rock cold as ice
Oh, they ran when I rose to face them
Ten hungry waves they swallowed my ship
Oh, I steadily walked home
(And I only got wet on my feet)
No single book were behelden by me
Oh, no question I cannot do answer
Only one single lamp do show me this way
And that is the eye of Satan














OH, SATANNNN


----------



## Shady's Fox

SATAN DOESN'T GET HORNY ANYMORE


----------



## w01fg4ng

A loo my naughty.


----------



## Shady's Fox

OMAGA


----------



## Shady's Fox

I WANT MY KNIFE BACK


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

WELL


----------



## Shady's Fox

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm glad i put my whole life out there like no one currs cuz no one does

FREEDOM
MOTHERFUCKING
FRIES


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i hope u r happy @ the top jamal
i used to look up at the stars in the sky
but now i look at the dirt alone
and i know it's where i belong...









this is where i belong


----------



## Shady's Fox

EEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY


----------



## Shady's Fox

SASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shady's Fox

HE TALKS ABOUT SASHA

WTF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CH CUTS HIMSELF AND FEARS NOTHING

except success
Ewwww


----------



## Shady's Fox

stfu


----------



## Shady's Fox

dont u see

whats goino n here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No but i accidentally cut myself over a dozen times and is kinda cool

Everything is just a facet of observation changes


----------



## Shady's Fox

everythig is wat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You kind of begin to see the world differently

And then you can accept a lot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What are we observing
Thinking about
Observe a different position and only you change
The rest of the world stays the same
You seem happier and no one will understand


----------



## Shady's Fox

YE

ofc

how the fuck should it be


----------



## Shady's Fox

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


''YOU SEEM HAPPIER AND NO ONE WILL UNDERSTAND''

laying intelectuall jokess

yoo

thats

so

fuckin

so


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im not high i actually enjoy my life without hard drugs

I forsake the world like satan and the hell of humanity keeps BUZZZZZZZ


----------



## Shady's Fox

uuuuuuuhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

why would u do drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Why does anyone

I dont DID YOU SEE THAT IT WENT RIGHT UP MY NOSE!


----------



## mal3volent

Is this hell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Is this hell


My whole life was but it sure had its moments

The year of my spiritual overdose 2020 MAGA


----------



## mal3volent

Don't worry , when Bernie gets elected he will save us from our despair ... cure our depression with socialism


----------



## Shady's Fox

Life is hell anyway. We are just distracted. That's the..

you know, the

uh

ppppphhuu

too much to think


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I created my own hell
And it was beautiful
Estelle left and i got to fuck garcin sideways missionary style for hours
everybodys watching IM A CROWD ALL BY MYSELF


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Shady's Fox

i find it very cool

if u had x-ray

no fo real


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Don't worry , when Bernie gets elected he will save us from our despair ... cure our depression with socialism


I need a particular kind of ice cream
You wouldnt understand
Maybe Bernie has been down a hole or two
I can hope


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I also need bernie to continue the FREEDOM FRIES
Tradition
I will know
I am in DC press stalking 
Impeachmentedium


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need a particular kind of ice cream
> You wouldnt understand
> Maybe Bernie has been down a hole or two
> I can hope


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


I think Sanders better win the primary
I need that ice cream


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## thefirm

beyonce even fucking taught shady how to write, screw this illuminati shit, fuck jay z


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> Don't worry , when Bernie gets elected he will save us from our despair ... cure our depression with socialism


At the very least you'll get to see a doctor




































































































In 10 years


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yea i just want my drugs now BORK BORK


more drugs in 'murrka since DONNIE "DONUT TRAMP" got into office
I trust he'll be on the back 9 while the mexicans keep bringing in meth
all hail the algorithm

i don't really fucking care about health care anyways no one can fix this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just came for the first time in at least 2, 3 days or more.  wow that was a _good juan_

they don't get my freedom fries if they think I'm french it's the worst insult

i'd rather be mistaken for a STRONG INDEPENDENT woman





NEVER 4GET


----------



## devilsgospel

I don't think the Illuminati is as big of a thing as people think. My occult sources tell me they are simply 1 society of 13 that run the world for tHE GOD DAMN ALPHA DRACONIAN SPACE LIZARDS

I know that because I'm from there just look at my location


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is bad so bad
i feel so awful
all i want to do is rub salt in the wound

why am i like this........... sthaaahhhpppp *banging hands on forehead*


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea i just want my drugs now BORK BORK
> 
> 
> more drugs in 'murrka since DONNIE "DONUT TRAMP" got into office
> I trust he'll be on the back 9 while the mexicans keep bringing in meth
> all hail the algorithm
> 
> i don't really fucking care about health care anyways no one can fix this









Legit, do not even care if it's been laid I am hanging this in my bathroom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANNA EAT KIM'S HEAD


----------



## DopeM

^ sounds like a good way to get that new bat flu


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> ^ sounds like a good way to get that new bat flu


we're on a bullet headed straight into god
even he'd like to end it too
take a pill get a face buy our ticket
and we know that nothing's true


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> I don't think the Illuminati is as big of a thing as people think. My occult sources tell me they are simply 1 society of 13 that run the world for tHE GOD DAMN ALPHA DRACONIAN SPACE LIZARDS
> 
> I know that because I'm from there just look at my location



It's all 13 bloodlines, plus their minions infiltrate all parts of society: doctors, lawyers, judges, police, FBI. CIA, politicians, basically anyone in a high position who can cover up their pedophile rings and child sacrifices.

Oh and all the entertainment industry are mind controlled and promote the devil in order to influence the masses. 
The demonic symbolism becomes easy to spot once you know what it is.



			All seeing eye signs (people)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

....the M-I-C... THE K-E-Y... THE M-O-U-S-E


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Yeah and Disney and Mickey Mouse is a big part of it too


----------



## mal3volent

i want Putin's forehead


----------



## mal3volent

Or do I want one of trumps man tits....decisions...


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck it give me both


----------



## DopeM

Can't wait to walk in on someone licking it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This makes me soooo angry! Corey Feldman warns about pedophiles in the industry and that old bat Barbara Walters says "You're damaging an entire industry!" Really? Children are being raped and this bitch is more concerned about the industry?! You know she's in on it.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> This makes me soooo angry! Corey Feldman warns about pedophiles in the industry and that old bat Barbara Walters says "You're damaging an entire industry!" Really? Children are being raped and this bitch is more concerned about the industry?! You know she's in on it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Henry Kissinger was an evil cunt too.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Henry Kissinger was an evil cunt too.



They're ALL evil Moloch worshipping cunts

They're not the fun and groovy kind of occultist like me


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Did you really cast a spell by ejaculating on a rock and setting it on fire to get laid? I believe it.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Did you really cast a spell by ejaculating on a rock and setting it on fire to get laid? I believe it.


Woaah! That works?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

LMAO! He got some action in a movie theater the next day. I don't recommend it though because it's dark forces. I just find it fascinating if it's actually true.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Did you really cast a spell by ejaculating on a rock and setting it on fire to get laid? I believe it.


And to think I've been sticking tiny dildos in voodoo dolls on the new moon for years, to no avail.


----------



## devilsgospel

It is 100% true

Besides the rock part, it was a piece of paper and I came NEAR it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> It is 100% true
> 
> Besides the rock part, it was a piece of paper and I came NEAR it



What was the piece of paper?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Was this in the "How to Get Pussy" section of the Satanic Bible or something?


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What was the piece of paper?



It's a sigil. You make a symbol out of random shapes/characters that have some kind of significance to you and what spell you're doing, then "charge" and "fire" it in a ritual involving all 5 senses. It's freeform magic you make up yourself besides the core structure of the spell (a sigil, a goal, and hitting all 5 senses).


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Was this in the "How to Get Pussy" section of the Satanic Bible or something?



Left hand path magic is made by and for horny people who wanna wear robes and fuck. There is no Bible it's basically improv ritual magic that takes parts from a bunch of different old societies and beliefs.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Left hand path magic is made by and for horny people who wanna wear robes and fuck



Ok. So then how did you meet that woman the next day?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Da fuq


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Ok. So then how did you meet that woman the next day?



Tinder lmao the next day I had like 10 new matches despite not having used it for a bit


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


>



Full of Hell awwww shit!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Tinder lmao the next day I had like 10 new matches despite not having used it for a bit



Wow. So you swiped and chose one. You guys went to see a movie and what exactly did she do?


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Wow. So you swiped and chose one. You guys went to see a movie and what exactly did she do?



Grabbed all up on each other's downstairs


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

And what celebrity did she look like? lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Grabbed all up on each other's downstairs



So she jacked your dick to completion? Guess you didn't really pay attention to the movie. Haha Did you ever have sex with her?

I got laid at the Drive-In once in the car. I can't even remember what film was playing.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> And what celebrity did she look like? lol



Do Instagram e-girl hoes count as celebrities?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Do Instagram e-girl hoes count as celebrities?



I mean what actress or singer does she look like? Someone we would know. Instagram girls are usually hot as hell.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> So she jacked your dick to completion? Guess you didn't really pay attention to the movie. Did you ever have sex with her?



I had actually seen the movie before and no I didn't see her again after that. I told her I wasn't looking for anything serious, but anytime she wanted to jerk someone off in a theater I'm around. She was not into that.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> It's a sigil. You make a symbol out of random shapes/characters that have some kind of significance to you and what spell you're doing, then "charge" and "fire" it in a ritual involving all 5 senses. It's freeform magic you make up yourself besides the core structure of the spell (a sigil, a goal, and hitting all 5 senses).



You don’t say?
wow! My incel stalker tried to cast spell’s on me! 
He was always sending me packages of things that hit all 5 senses with candles and always had instructions that he wanted me to follow.

I see what he was trying now.

Thanks for the info.d.g.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Damn, it's deep.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I mean what actress or singer does she look like? Someone we would know. Instagram girls are usually hot as hell.



To sum it up easily she had tattoos, wore a lot of makeup, and brightly colored hair with bangs. So like half of the IG alt community


----------



## w01fg4ng

_*deep menacing demon gurgles*_


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> To sum it up easily she had tattoos, wore a lot of makeup, and brightly colored hair with bangs. So like half of the IG alt community



Got it. Basically, she looked like a Suicide Girl model.


----------



## SS373dOH

Got damn CDC biting my style..

Ive been calling the day after drinko de mayo hangover from tequila and coronas, 'coronavirus' for years.

Did the gubment activate my flip phones recording device in the mid 2000s ?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

https://www.instagram.com/suicidegirls/


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> You don’t say?
> wow! My incel stalker tried to cast spell’s on me!
> He was always sending me packages of things that hit all 5 senses with candles and always had instructions that he wanted me to follow.
> 
> I see what he was trying now.
> 
> Thanks for the info.d.g.



He was definitely doing it wrong. It's about GROOVY not CREEPY. Also trying to get you to do the rituals is backwards. I recommend using his materials to curse his punk ass.


----------



## SS373dOH

If They start calling stds vagina-itis, then I know for sure..


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

He wanted her to go out of her way to curse herself. How rude!!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> He was definitely doing it wrong. It's about GROOVY not CREEPY. Also trying to get you to do the rituals is backwards. I recommend using his materials to curse his punk ass.



excellent. I shall do that right away!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> excellent. I shall do that right away!



No. Don't cast spells because then you're playing with darkness.
Just forget his bitch ass. Is he still bothering you?


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I got laid at the Drive-In once in the car. I can't even remember what film was playing.


I'm guessing something like, Jaws, The Godfather, Star Wars ep4, you know, something in the 70s when drive ins and your sex life still existed.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> I'm guessing something like, Jaws, The Godfather, Star Wars ep4, you know, something in the 70s when drive ins and your sex life still existed.



Uh no. A Drive-In still exists, it's the only one left in my state. Smart ass.


----------



## Blowmonkey

devilsgospel said:


> SPACE LIZARDS


----------



## Blowmonkey

I keep finding my posts here when I've posted in the nudie thread btw, is that a conspiracy?


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> No. Don't cast spells because then you're playing with darkness.
> Just forget his bitch ass. Is he still bothering you?



no. But that is only because I unplugged my phone and turned off my instant messaging.
The dude is relentless.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Blowmonkey said:


> I keep finding my posts here when I've posted in the nudie thread btw, is that a conspiracy?



Maybe that's why I got confused earlier! I think some of the posts from the nudie thread have been moved here.


----------



## Blowmonkey

That makes me think it's a conspiracy, to get us to post nudes or something.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> no. But that is only because I unplugged my phone and turned off my instant messaging.
> The dude is relentless.



Hmm I don't think magick can help with that.

But where magick fails usually a firearm succeeds. Thats the closest magick with a K has to a fireball spell...


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Uh no. A Drive-In still exists, it's the only one left in my state. Smart ass.


Okay you got me there, maybe a drive in does exist, but I didnt detect any argument about that other thing I mentioned.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Blowmonkey said:


> That makes me think it's a conspiracy, to get us to post nudes or something.



I don't know, but I'm glad you noticed. Thought maybe it was just me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Okay you got me there, maybe a drive in does exist, but I didnt detect any argument about that other thing I mentioned.



I've been celibate for a year and a half because that's what I want. I wasn't even born in the 70s. Smarty pants. I imagine I would've been rockin' a bad ass retro bush! When is the last time you got laid? Are you all pissy because you're backed up?


----------



## Blowmonkey

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I imagine I would've been rockin' a badass retro bush!


You can still post some here, they'll just get moved to the nudie thread probably.

I'm in on the conspiracy


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I've been celibate for a year and a half because that's what I want. I wasn't even born in the 70s. Smarty pants. I imagine I would've been rockin' a bad ass retro bush! When is the last time you got laid? Are you all pissy because you're backed up?


Hey ! I'm the one who makes the jokes, not the recipient !


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Hey ! I'm the one who makes the jokes, not the recipient !



Be the recipient of a dildo oop yer arse. It might make you less bitchy.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Be the recipient of a dildo oop yer arse. It might make you less bitchy.


Clutchespearls.gif

I couldnt hit the report button fast enough !


----------



## devilsgospel

Hey you can borrow my magick book if you want, I'll mark the pussy chapter for you


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Clutchespearls.gif
> 
> I couldnt hit the report button fast enough !



Tattletale!


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Hey you can borrow my magick book if you want, I'll mark the pussy chapter for you


Nah, but I will take the make my probation officer, drug counselors, deferred prosecution agreement, and felony time hanging over my head disappear chapter, so I can smoke some weed from time to time.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Nah, but I will take the make my probation officer, drug counselors, deferred prosecution agreement, and felony time hanging over my head disappear chapter, so I can smoke some weed from time to time.



Fuck dude if I had that chapter I'd use it myself

Only 9 more months of soul rending boredom and being babysat by a man with a gun


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Fuck dude if I had that chapter I'd use it myself
> 
> Only 9 more months of soul rending boredom and being babysat by a man with a gun


I have 10 more months. And here I thought you were sober because you wanted to make positive changes.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> I have 10 more months. And here I thought you were sober because you wanted to make positive changes.



You should know me better than that


----------



## SS373dOH

Beer+weed= sober to me

I'm forced to go to group therapy and it sucks dick. Most of them are alcoholics and dont see drinking beer as being sober. But its like listen hear ya old lassie, as long as I'm not robbing people by gunpoint and doing home invasions for speedballs, I'm fucking sober.


----------



## SS373dOH

I tried to rob a pharmacy back in 2007, I had written my demands on a note.. As I was crossing the street my revolver fell out of my pants, as I later found out, some concerned citizen called the cops upon seeing it. For some stupid reason I was going to hit the drive thru pharmacy window, after 10 minutes of staking out, I started to walk across the parking lot.. As I got closer swarms of cops started to pull in, I whipped the 22 under a car before they got to me. Upon searching me they found the demands. The cop pulled it out of my pocket and asked what "this was", knowing I was fucked I sarcastically replied "a love letter". The cop looked at me strangely and stuffed it back into my pocket. I made up a bullshit story as to why I was wearing all black, and ate the note on the way to county. I got charged with a disorderly conduct ticket, but if that cop wouldve opened up that note, it would be been armed robbery. I went to the parking lot after I paid the ticket and my pistol was gone.


----------



## devilsgospel

Jesus christ man that is some luck them not seeing the note or the piece. I just got pulled over while barred out with a bunch of heroin and xans on me. My dumbass dropped em when I was told to get out of the car because I "smelled like weed" which I did not have. Took my shit and took me to county, but I was never charged for the H just the bars I think the guy lost it or did me a solid. Got a year of drug court.

I still drink beer use kratom and do shit like benzedrex and DXM every so often. I feel you on the sober thing if I'm not teetering on the edge of an OD every minute of every day like I was I'm good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dxm is good if maGicK Jamal isnt sucKinG my D

Rip Jamal

I think i am depressed and this sucks

FacefucXinvv

Dwe i miss dwe wheres turtle balls


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Nothing compared to crystal
> 
> Fuck
> 
> I get why no one likes me i am so.  Mentally ill. Dying.  The brain cells dont click much.



Take it easy on yourself. I looked in the drug thread where I was trying to add up klonopin and don't even remember a damn thing. I felt kinda bad, but shit happens. This is a drug board after all. Haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Like all i do is eat and whine and cry like a baby its so shitty. 

I.  Need.  Benzos.  so much. 

Like i want hypnotics i need sleep regulaaaaaaaation

So tired of sleeping in for like 12 hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Hey you can borrow my k


I LOVE YOU


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Like all i do is eat and whine and cry like a baby its so shitty.
> 
> I.  Need.  Benzos.  so much.
> 
> Like i want hypnotics i need sleep regulaaaaaaaation
> 
> So tired of sleeping in for like 12 hours.



How do you usually get your benzos? Or is it better if you stay off of them?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I interrupted a rape in progress on my way to work. I was cocked and told 'em (aggressively) to take that shit somewhere else dont be behind my crib with all that bullshit. Didn't know it was a rape in progress but he ran off and she thanked me many times. She tried to run his ass over...lol Told her to relax and call whoever she needed but i gotta go to work. Fuck....

what the fuck is with every field (knowledge) of science is flawed?
If this is the case they all just need to aver that we all dumb as hell but trying. why the hell is all this misinformation taught in schools as fact?
this bull shit is fucked cuz
i am the dumbest white mothafucka i know
wut?

edit: eating another bar get more mon if wanted but may have to pass to keep WDs at bay... hard decision


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Take it easy on yourself.


no I fucked too much shit up I'm quite pissed at myself I burned all the bridges I have 3 friends left haha just want to fuck one

have given up on sex/love completely because I found that shit in myself like a moron



CoastTwoCoast said:


> How do you usually get your benzos?


central american pharmacy trips iirc

me gusta alprazolam *POINTS* gringo cash



CoastTwoCoast said:


> is it better if you stay off of them?


I have to "LEARN COPING STRATEGIES" this is something even I know but don't care to do

so I'm just planning new and different ways to abandon my body

and eating too much to erase bad feelings


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> I interrupted a rape in progress on my way to work. I was cocked and told 'em (aggressively) to take that shit somewhere else dont be behind my crib with all that bullshit. Didn't know it was a rape in progress but he ran off and she thanked me many times. She tried to run his ass over...lol Told her to relax and call whoever she needed but i gotta go to work. Fuck....
> 
> what the fuck is with every field (knowledge) of science is flawed?
> If this is the case they all just need to aver that we all dumb as hell but trying. why the hell is all this misinformation taught in schools as fact?
> this bull shit is fucked cuz
> i am the dumbest white mothafucka i know
> wut?
> 
> edit: eating another bar get more mon if wanted but may have to pass to keep WDs at bay... hard decision



Whoa, that's intense! You're a hero! I wish she had run him over. Piece of shit.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> c2c I even have like, a lot of bars just no desire to take them
> 
> my brain is so sick if I don't have a solid hypnotic like... all the good ones... oh and i probably have those too just zero fucks given



Well it's probably better not to take them then.
I'm waiting for a couple of hours to take a few hydrocodone around midnight. I feel tightly wound. Nerves bad and just icky feeling mood.

Yeah, shit is bumming me out easy too. Take care of yourself. Take a break if you need to.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's what I thought but it's kind of depressing


Yeah, Cap'n. It is depressing and dealing with it is fucked. Been eating bars since mon and love the way the week goes without knowledge. haha
you dont want yo bars, brrr?



CoastTwoCoast said:


> Whoa, that's intense! .... I wish she had run him over. Piece of shit.


I wish he woulda faced me so I could unload on his ass. HJahahahahah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can think of like eight different ways to make me happy with what i have and the will just isn't there

*cringes* i need FOOOOOOD [42,000 calories later]


----------



## devilsgospel

I just talked to my best friend in the whole world who still lives back in my city about cats on the phone for an hour

I only need one man I don't want shit to do with anyone else. That girl at work will go out with me too cap but I'm over it now

DXM and magick and cats till I die


----------



## Xorkoth

Rape makes me sick, it's so fucked up.  It's also fucked up how little punishment guys often get.  The fact anything but petty drug charges often results in MORE prison time than rape is so messed up.  Rapists should be locked up and removed from society like other violent criminals.  I also hate how women are often afraid to report rapes because of how invasive it is and how they are often not believed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I just talked to my best friend in the whole world who still lives back in my city about cats on the phone for an hour
> 
> I only need one man I don't want shit to do with anyone else. That girl at work will go out with me too cap but I'm over it now
> 
> DXM and magick and cats till I die


awwww go out w/ her maybe you still get laid

she prolly just wants that D


----------



## Xorkoth

She wants that DG D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe you still get laid


if I give this advice to myself....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

look it's ch's heart






he won't be needing that anymore!

fuuuck i am so sick of it all my broken heart 

hE BROKEEMEmyhHEARRTTTT

*shakes in the cold*

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKK


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am so mentally sick that it's probably part of my disorder/disease to want to go through it.


I mainly do it for another. If it were me fuck it. If I misread the post it's more likely poetic and this has never been my forte.

Who the hell has to work tomorrow? And how high or not high are you ATM?
up to ~5mg alp
40mg oxy
2300mg gabap
four fat lines of "good" coke (coulda tested it inna spoon with baking soda but didn't have time) an hour or wo ago
weed weed weed
be up for a min cause i like the buz and the absence of babylon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pretty much just take acid/psychedelics and listen to this


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> Who the hell has to work tomorrow? And how high or not high are you ATM?


Maybe a 1.5

I have a 6 pack of wisconsin's finest ale in me.. Thats about it.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> i was SO READY to quit all the drugs other than pot for him
> 
> i really was
> 
> now i just sit in the dark and cry alone
> 
> just like woke up and had a dab and that's about it, yeah I know I am lameooooooooo


Oh captain.. I feel for you bud. Id give you a sweet dick pic to chear you up, but.. Theres no button for it atm.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> i was SO READY to quit all the drugs other than pot for him


drugs is what we do, cap'n. here we are
we change for what?
i have sacrificed my impulsiveness but im the same i was 40 yrs ago. maybe more dependable but there is no chance in hell i would give up everything for another... there gotta be a compromise, IMO. if not fuck em and feed em fish eyes and red rice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Oh captain.. I feel for you bud. Id give you a sweet dick pic to chear you up, but.. Theres no button for it atm.


that's ok i'll live

i have a few pretty sweet fuck buds that we're all on a level with

we know we're not in love w/ each other it's just hot sex i can live w/ that

i've been pretty awful towards ... well probably 2 out of 3 of them and I have to make up for it w/ my d


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> now i just sit in the dark and cry alone



Actually iirc you do a bunch of ketamine and psychedelics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> drugs is what we do, cap'n. here we are
> we change for what?
> i have sacrificed my impulsiveness but im the same i was 40 yrs ago. maybe more dependable but there is no chance in hell i would give up everything for another... there gotta be a compromise, IMO. if not fuck em and feed em fish eyes and red rice




I would change for LURRVE I was so in love with him.  And it's sad that I felt the same SADNESS in him that I have in myself.  Like COMA listening to ADAM's tape.  It's just so GROSS.  

EWW do not WANTTT 

why do I seek out love


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's ok i'll live
> 
> i have a few pretty sweet fuck buds that we're all on a level with
> 
> we know we're not in love w/ each other it's just hot sex i can live w/ that
> 
> i've been pretty awful towards ... well probably 2 out of 3 of them and I have to make up for it w/ my d


I've never been turned down before.. How does one handle these weird emotions ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Actually iirc you do a bunch of ketamine and psychedelics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I've never been turned down before.. How does one handle these weird emotions ?


you realize they're the same mentally fucked up person you are

but somehow you're at least a dozen steps ahead of them in your personal development

and they're really agoraphobic and a true anxiety case and probably needs ur xanax more than u do

and then u feel bad for judging him

it's not HIS fault he's this fucked up

CPT'S GOTTA CPT

awwww oh fuck I keep almost feeling better and then WASHHHhhswoshhhhhwooooosh brainfeels bad


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> you realize they're the same mentally fucked up person you are
> 
> but somehow you're at least a dozen steps ahead of them in your personal development
> 
> and they're really agoraphobic and a true anxiety case and probably needs ur xanax more than u do
> 
> and then u feel bad for judging him
> 
> it's not HIS fault he's this fucked up
> 
> CPT'S GOTTA CPT
> 
> awwww oh fuck I keep almost feeling better and then WASHHHhhswoshhhhhwooooosh brainfeels bad


But.. I just wanted to give you a sexy gift to cheer your soul.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

am I a bad person for wanting drugs and/or money for my D

nahhhhhhhh that's just part of the HUMAN EXPERIENCE brahhhhhhh













I was a meme before I was a tween


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> But.. I just wanted to give you a sexy gift to cheer your soul.


I can feel your e-peen sticking into my side brah it's hot

it's a schlong


----------



## Xorkoth

Fuck CH you just reminded me that I have ice cream I bought at home that I never ate and now I'm 5 hours away and I can't eat it!  FUCK WHY IS LIFE SO GOD DAMN HARD AND FULL OF SUFFERING??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wait this was real


----------



## Xorkoth

I have iron-clad willpowder


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CPT STOP SHARING 






yeah whateva whateva i do what i want i shoot heroin in the school bathroom i do what i wannn


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> wait this was real



Aren't those dudes MMA fighters or something now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when my dna came back 2% french






_i just wanted to be 2% black to explain away my bbc_


----------



## devilsgospel

Stop it Cap you're making me miss ketamine. My friend I just talked to on the phone was the one that I first did it with, we was chillin out in the galaxy orbiting a black hole and doing dope and smoking Js


----------



## devilsgospel

K H and J best buds till the end


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm making ME miss it iirc

RIP JAMAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

downers/k /weed where its at

some earthquake in ur MIND braahhh SHIT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CORONAVIRUS IN FRANCE THERE IS A GODDDDDDDDDDDDDD

tyvm japanese virus warfare on china

ICE CREAM on the bingeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEE

burntbrain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i smell like lighting a hobo on fire and should probably get down to skid row for a shower

or wherever u go in this city now

FREEDOM FRIES

"u smell like beach and ass" still gets laid

i think i should fictionalize my life to the max

that feel when i'm looking behind U






pretty much what my grindr profile looks like and they are like "hot"


----------



## SS373dOH

I was a meme too. My cousin took a picture of me when I was a kid drinking a soda 90s The meme was pretty hot about 10 years ago..


Captain.Heroin said:


> CORONAVIRUS


Don't !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had the coronavirus last year it was like 7 weeks of coughing/flu/death

and i got fucked back to life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Don't !


I can't help it but I'mma eat a bunch of calories and then puke it up because I feel MOTHER CALLING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy talk to ya'll later i'll probably be slamming my head against a wall


----------



## devilsgospel

I do enjoy your visits cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I do enjoy your visits cap


i always enjoy your visits too

i'm gonna be in my own little nasty world tonight

already had a friend come over and we both came it was hot

need to GO BORKing again soooo hard

*titties jiggling*





FREEDOM FRIES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pictured L to R

CH, Jamal, DWE's hot ex

rip Jamal


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> i always enjoy your visits too
> 
> i'm gonna be in my own little nasty world tonight
> 
> already had a friend come over and we both came it was hot
> 
> need to GO BORKing again soooo hard
> 
> *titties jiggling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREEDOM FRIES


Is dat a Mayhem shirt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Is dat a Mayhem shirt


bingo

tit distortion = maximum

i could wake up w/ those suffocating me and i'd just suck on 'em for hours


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this 1 is 2 rich






me in the next life if i has to be wimmenz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i is meme


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NO PLEASURE IN LIFE EXCEPT THE EVER-GROWING LOVE FOR DEATH






? - 2020 rip ch






i died somewhere in the black metal overdose [hard drive counting the gigabytes] .... 235


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> bingo
> 
> tit distortion = maximum
> 
> i could wake up w/ those suffocating me and i'd just suck on 'em for hours


I also like suffocating via big titties and black metal.. We might be friends afterall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

black metal forever man

I should probably MAYBE get ready ugh UGH I can't believe this is what my life has come to, every minute/every day OWWWW getting pliars this is not coool


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh god that felt amazing



Did you just masturbate using pliers?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Did you just masturbate using pliers?


no but it felt like that

i ripped something out of my skin with pliers and it felt _so good_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i could use a BLACK FVKKKKING METAL accomplice right about now

someone needs to roam around yelling HAIL SATAN for me



Xorkoth said:


> Did you just masturbate using pliers?


i ripped satan's spirit out of me *blushes*

*wears metal shirt everywhere*

*goes to sleep in metal shirt*

*bathes in metal shirt*


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I fucking just don't understand woman, how they can get pissed off over nothing... Fucking drives me crazy and just pisses me off for the rest of the day. Anyhow my rant for the morning so far.

Also I got fucking pissed off yesterday by a stupid comment yesterday someone made when I took my mom to donate blood. This person said my brother is mentally disabled due to the fact that my mom and dad weren't the same blood type, what fucking bullshit...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> I fucking just don't understand woman, how they can get pissed off over nothing... Fucking drives me crazy and just pisses me off for the rest of the day. Anyhow my rant for the morning so far.
> 
> Also I got fucking pissed off yesterday by a stupid comment yesterday someone made when I took my mom to donate blood. This person said my brother is mentally disabled due to the fact that my mom and dad weren't the same blood type, what fucking bullshit...


Lol.  Yeah.   Same goes for some gay men sadly. 

Nice to see you coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol.  Yeah.   Same goes for some gay men sadly.
> 
> Nice to see you coffee


Yeah fuck, its frustrating but also part of live. But guess men act the same too regardless of the type of relationship.
And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## cduggles

Coffeeshroom said:


> This person said my brother is mentally disabled due to the fact that my mom and dad weren't the same blood type, what fucking bullshit...


That person is an idiot unless your brother had kernicterus due to erythroblastosis fetalis that wasn’t properly treated and as a result has brain damage.
(I was going to stop at idiot, but then I remembered kernicterus. I’m not trying to piss you off more, but it’s the only thing that makes sense.)
Edit: misspelling


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I do enjoy your visits cap


Said no one, ever.



cduggles said:


> That person is an idiot unless your brother had kernicterus due to erythroblastosis fetalis that wasn’t properly treated and as a result has brain damage.
> (I was going to stop at idiot, but then I remembered kernicterus. I’m not trying to piss you off more, but it’s the only thing that makes sense.)
> Edit: misspelling



Holy shit did duggles learn2lounge?


----------



## cduggles

DopeM said:


> Holy shit did duggles learn2lounge?


Yup.


----------



## thefirm

Captain.H I volunteer to donate 3 boxes of any benzo you like, you just have to find someone to smuggle it in for you, consider it a support attempt regarding your mental health.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Said no one, ever.



/sarcasm


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> im PEACH men


Peaches come from a can,
They were put there by a man 
If I had my little way,
I'd eat peaches every day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if there's a binge food i eat nightly it's probably ice cream.


----------



## cduggles

mal3volent said:


>


Work it!


----------



## Blowmonkey

I found my inner peas, I feel you, two peas in a pod, maybe I need to pea more often, ate some chill-e.

I got fucked up last night. If only I could fuck the drugs the way they fuck me. I love you guys, plur and all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I got fucked up last night.


dude I get fucked up EVERY friday night or will die trying from now on.  And norms will do fri, sat or sun if I want.  Maybe a nice monday too if it's nothing important.  8(

This thread was made because I've been too fucked out my gourd for a whole month to post in TL properly and mal was like "ok we're gonna segregate the CAPTAIN "CORONA VIRUS" HEROIN" and looks like ppl are happy w/ segregation yay!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ everyone talking me off the edge and me barely working on acceptance, I know how to do this shit.  ugh.  ...... I so have like bars in front of me but my body got snapped out of bipolar depression cycle mood type swings (ptsd is unpredictable fun for the whole fam) and still don't want.   i hate having to medicate to feel normal.

 hylight is the best


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY MEMORY IS STILL BURNT I keep bouncing from 2 locations

ahhhh ok, oh god.  i can do this.  i am so burnt though.  This is why you don't do what I do, you end up with terrible memory issues.

fuck this is terrible it must be up-regulating hgh some how i'm eating too much i can't afford to eat sooo fucking much this is tERRrrible

lol FLASHBACKS ok not fun deep breaths walk away for a min.... and adjust emotions.... lulz.  Oh god.  At least there are chocolates...

I'm the only sick-minded mother fucker to have thought to make this btw and when I explain it to people they don't get it really... my morbid sense of humor flies past the MINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEEL of most people.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> MY MEMORY IS STILL BURNT I keep bouncing from 2 locations


HEY that was my quote   Captain.Heroin is the best 

APPARENTLY ! 
hell to the yes's


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> HEY that was my quote   Captain.Heroin is the best
> 
> APPARENTLY !
> hell to the yes's


Hylight is the best 4ever.  

I'm sooooo pissed at myself right now.  I get to have all the good times but STRUGGLE so hard with basic mental functioning - I'm going nowhere at a very fast rate and really don't care because it's fucking awesome.  So terrible of an attitude to have.

dear ____

idc glhf

pceout
ch

GAHBJKABJBJKAHBAHAHH where are my pickles IT'S TIME TO GET SALTYYYYYY


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

FREEDOM FRIES

putting on jamal's shitty music tunes for his soulspirit if it's sitll there because mine fades most of the time
rip jamal

DEAR ____

jamal had a bbc what do you got

ch
p.s. vampyr koffin awakening


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

shoot drugs
listen to black metal
worship satan
have sex
wash rinse n' repeat


----------



## pharmakos

What if Jesus was just concern trolling the Jews and the Romans?

No true lover of God would sell their junk INSIDE the temple, how blasphemous! *flips table*


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> it feels so good to have your heartstrings cut for the last time
> 
> and [it ] doesn't hurt anymore don't care CANNOT FEELthe [feelings] it's so weird it just feels awesome amazingness
> 
> dear ____
> 
> I have been using downers, dissociatives, psychedelics and cannabis for at least 15 years I won't be quitting that TRUMPTRAIN 2020 party now.  HAVE FUN with your BORING life  love you babe
> 
> CH


So you never meth'd?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> So you never meth'd?


i'm a degenerate of course i have, I prefer life without it, I can totally abstain from it.  it's like the easiest thing to fuck for to get out here.  easier than a meal ttytt.  sometimes you can get both in one go.

i just like visuals a bit more than abstaining from sleep.
even though I sleep and eat a lot now and i hate both of these facets of life

the kind of upper based psych i prefer is like 2c-I or -E.  Give me that shit mmmmmmmmmmm yes.  Will eat 3x a week shamelessly.  ENDLESSLY.

haven't had in like 10 years.  too bad that shit didn't catch on like wildifre instead.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NEED FREE HEALTH CARE?

Tell 'em you went to China and have a cough *cough cough*

you're sure to be ushered into a bed and get first rate care iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GET A GRIP CPT SRSLY AHHHHHHHHHHH

if I had a kid they would be so helpful for:

opening beer cans
making sure I'm not blacked out for too long
driving when I'm too fucked to

it's ok cpt you handled that.... as best as you could.  YOU DON'T KNOW how to handle things like this and aren't .HAHGHHHHHHHHHHH goad.  GOADDAMNGIT.  LORT HELP ME.  LORRRRRT HELP ME

[jesus blocked my number]





HAIL SATAN, HELP ME LORTTTT SATAN

i THINK that the devil said it's OK if I want to lie down and take benzos......


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm friends with Satan on facebook, he told me to tell you to stop calling him ITS OVER CAP HES GOT HIS OWN LIFE

Like using magick to get me pussy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> ITS OVER CAP HES GOT HIS OWN LIFE


 






life
has no meaning
life
devoid of value
life
its only purpose is to taunt me
death calls, i hear mother calling for me
i will come back to you, back through you
you can live through me too
death, satan's calls, satan's voice i follow the way
worshipping satan night and day
satan satan satan satan
life
devoid of purpose
life
it's all i can do
life
its only purpose is to haunt me


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb dolphin dicks & turtle balls
rip jamal

i don't get it i've eaten 4 meals today and i can't stop the CALORIEPOUNDING

i even had a pot of coffee DAFUQ

it's not even doing much caffeine wise

brb corona virus then FLIGHT 2 FRANCE i have a lot of baguettes to sneeze and cough on


----------



## w01fg4ng

_*deep menacing demon gurgles*_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> ITS OVER CAP HES GOT HIS OWN LIFE


iTisN'tOvErUntIlISAyIT'SoVeer


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> iTisN'tOvErUntIlISAyIT'SoVeer



I'll have you know Lucifer/Prometheus would never entertain such shenanigans


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'll have you know Lucifer/Prometheus would never entertain such shenanigans


honey I am lucifer lol

 u 2

I got fucked back to life by francois sagat so lucifer gets to walk on earth

again

and worshipping satan really i'm sucking my own D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

...and U  get a MAGA hat!






Oprah Trumpfrey
when she off the diet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN MindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEElMindwheelmINDWHEelLminNDwheelMINDWHEEl

if only I had wolf's dick sucking abilities.... I'd be on cloud 9

instead I cry staring at benzos






CAN I JUST PLEASE have some more, PLEASE?!?!?!!

I think I'm gonna fucking break down and cry staring at pills tonight rubbing an ice cold liquor bottle against my dick while I cut myself

i'm gonna fucking CRYYYYYYYYYYYY





MOMMY MAKE HIM STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP I'M TRIGGERING ME





ok.... ok I'm crying I can't take it anymore....

after this FOODBINGE I'm going to go buy WGFJ and I'm going to dose myself tonight and get real sleep and really good sleep at that fuck this shit i'm so over this

i'm the only FREAK in the city I know who

likes to black out
cries over missing benzos but can ON/oFF without issue CRYING FOR HALCION BABY, DADDY MISSES YOU!!!
wishes he could suck dick 'cuz sometimes u needa fix
doesn't want meth or heroin
isn't on meth or heroin
CRYING OVER BENZOS

the ONLY.  ONE.  THE ONLY FREAK.  freak of NATURE


----------



## devilsgospel

Bitch I am the devil the devil and I can't go to heaven nahh i can't go to heaven nahh






All this heron is the devil all these xanax is the devil all of these murdahs the devil


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK

what's wrong, puppo?  is there a thunderstorm coming?

GIVE ME 16 TIMES THE DOSAGE NOW PLS BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK BORK

FUCK i wish i was "Sugar Dog" and could get off on half of a 0.25mg alprazolam tablet

I NEED HELP

oh I am so giving myself hypnotic benzos tonight fuck this noise I am so sick of life


----------



## mal3volent

Hay cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi mal how are you



mal3volent said:


> Hay cap


if you're hungry i'll put a pork chop in the oven just for u


----------



## mal3volent

Okay, just gone done watching UK smash some Texas pussies.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Okay, just gone done watching UK smash some Texas pussies.








lol

i'm about to eat a 5th meal today... not counting ice cream... 

i'm gonna get fat if i keep this up

i am quite unhappy w my eating i don't get it i really dont

running low on weed but have dabs for now


----------



## devilsgospel

Sometimes I wish I had some seroquel again to gain a bit more weight but I'm already really good looking so nvm


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm about to eat a 5th meal today... not counting ice cream...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no no i know for real though i have like just the right amount of CURVES and I don't want to get any more padding this is just so ... sick

I hate it

i still want ice cream

I can't help myself

it's like any ability to have not eaten too much the whole last year is GONEEEEEEEE fuck. 

my personality is so toxic ☠🕸 i am death



Captain.Heroin said:


> if there's a binge food i eat nightly it's probably ice cream.


to tell you the truth have had it like 3 times today and isn't enough and am talking about irl ice cream like full calorie stuff and am loving it


----------



## mal3volent

What fucking flavor/brand are we talking about? You always just say ice cream.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> What fucking flavor/brand are we talking about? You always just say ice cream.


oh i get some fancy shit i like anything that's CHOCOLATE and chocolate on chocolate, fudge, cups, it doesn't matter give me all the chocolate mmmmmmm

southern pecan too mmmmmmmmmmmmmm w/ real pecans in it n shiiii

maybe i eat some and make a love note next to my ice cream n' curves just for u bb love FLASH

no for real though if I decide to go all healthy i'll go buy more and get like all 4 scooped into a bowl and flood tears next to it and it'll be like a handwritten note "ILU MALLLLLLLLLLLLLL "

in b4 body issues THE CURVES lulz

meat is 4 men

bones r 4 dogs

i don't want to go out again fuck i feel like i am so fucked i should just take a benzo or an antihistamine


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh i get some fancy shit i like anything that's CHOCOLATE and chocolate on chocolate, fudge, cups, it doesn't matter give me all the chocolate mmmmmmm
> 
> southern pecan too mmmmmmmmmmmmmm w/ real pecans in it n shiiii
> 
> maybe i eat some and make a love note next to my ice cream n' curves just for u bb love FLASH
> 
> no for real though if I decide to go all healthy i'll go buy more and get like all 4 scooped into a bowl and flood tears next to it and it'll be like a handwritten note "ILU MALLLLLLLLLLLLLL "
> 
> in b4 body issues



I was hoping you was gonna say cherry garcia...


----------



## devilsgospel

Cookie dough ftw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I was hoping you was gonna say cherry garcia...


honestly cherry is normally not what i go with

MALLLLLLLLLL i need ur HELPppppp

i can't even - my personal life it's getting crazier

i can't even

I WILL GET ALL THE CHERRY ICE CREAM ALL FOR YOU BB 

i think there's one that's like that.  OH sometimes I get a cherry brand or it's like one of the flavors of... wow my PSYCHEDELIC altered ICE CREAM memory is not 100%


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Cookie dough ftw


i like a specific type of cookie based ice cream .... it's so good i would have to drive to go get it it's not a walk.... oh DG you are lucifer making me need a 4th ice cream


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> i like a specific type of cookie based ice cream .... it's so good i would have to drive to go get it it's not a walk.... oh DG you are lucifer making me need a 4th ice cream



I am patron saint of desire gratification and hedonism 

Bow down before me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I am patron saint of desire gratification and hedonism
> 
> Bow down before me


ehhhhhh you don't want me down there too many STD's and the new corona virus

i'll get you someone to suck on those salty man balls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCK I THINK THIS IS STILL HAPPENING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

i need like 1 of every benzo to go WHERE'S MY LATINA OVERSEAS PHARMACIST WHEN I NEED HER THE MOST

necessito ALPRAZOLAM, TEMAZEPAM, LORMETAZEPAM, CINOLAZEPAM POR FAVOR !!!!!!!!!!

oh god

OH LORDY

helppppppppp

MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

rip jamal turtle balls & dolphin dicks in heaven


----------



## mal3volent

Cap please by

1 pint cherry garcia
1 pint cookie dough
1 pint peanut butter cup

i only buy non dairy ice cream now...unless I'm really, really out of it and don't know any better.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> ehhhhhh you don't want me down there too many STD's and the new corona virus
> 
> i'll get you someone to suck on those salty man balls



I live in Hickville rn, we have fat chicks who love God and Californians who think this is a trendy place to live

I'd appreciate it though they've been fairly salty lately


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Cap please by
> 
> 1 pint cherry garcia
> 1 pint cookie dough
> 1 pint peanut butter cup
> 
> i only buy non dairy ice cream now...unless I'm really, really out of it and don't know any better.


I will take you to fancy la ice creameries 

N then take you out to a burger joint whre the owners dont care what is going on 

And take you out on the town wherever you want to.go

I have a very in depth personal thing going

Its fucked up and i cant say no more i done f'd myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I live in Hickville rn, we have fat chicks who love God and Californians who think this is a trendy place to live
> 
> I'd appreciate it though they've been fairly salty lately


anywhere that has like a fraction of the rent of where i'm at... yea i can deal

i'm so f'd right now DG it's like how do i do this to myself WHY DOLAN Y U DO DIS

DOLAN PLS NO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> fairly salty


sounds like u need SOME FRIENDS W/ SOME GOOD WEED

let me take care of my boisssss MAL go scoop up your salty half-brother and meet me at the intersection of JOY and FREEDOM \m/

you know you will have met me when someone from the BLACK METAL GUY MEME starts emitting smoke from a glass blunt into the night sky listening to black metal and probably screaming HAIL SATANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

I don't exactly know "when" I am though, what year is it?  Holy fuck 2020?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL i need to speak to ur local REPUBLICAN JESUS i have confessional time pls

i don't want to live anymore
i have fucked all the good dudes and then waited years for that ass to get wise w/ age and fucked 'em all again
REPUBLICAN JESUS SAVE ME I LOVE REPUB JESUS MAGA 2020

some get wise w/ age some don't
i'll fuck 'em all again
ANDYYYYYYYYYY WHERE IS ANDY I NEED ANDY

i could die happy
don't want to live anymore






i have walked down every path in life
other than the final one we all must save for last
the one that ends in darkness
hail satan
ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
sitting here in my eternal sadness not needing you
wanting you to go your own way
our paths will cross again, if they are meant to
i can't help but think of the last time i fucked you
ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
[send fudge]


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...and U  get a MAGA hat!


I’ll take the paper towels.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

cduggles said:


> That person is an idiot unless your brother had kernicterus due to erythroblastosis fetalis that wasn’t properly treated and as a result has brain damage.
> (I was going to stop at idiot, but then I remembered kernicterus. I’m not trying to piss you off more, but it’s the only thing that makes sense.)
> Edit: misspelling


Thanks for the input but my mom had a healthy normal pregnancy without complication. So I still call bull. If I could I would put my fist through there face but its over and done with. But I did read up on it. Dankie


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Today would be a perfect day for "carmageddon" .... There is a marathon going on in my neighborhood today.. So maybe safer if I stay home today lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Today would be a perfect day for "carmageddon" .... There is a marathon going on in my neighborhood today.. So maybe safer if I stay home today lol


coffee int he HOUSE

i'm about to brew some coffee and eat breakfast, right after Iget baked.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> coffee int he HOUSE
> 
> i'm about to brew some coffee and eat breakfast, right after Iget baked.


  all the pun intended..

I actually just finished a joint of mango kush and Swazi mix, 70/30 split. But yeah I'm stoned AF. Dik gerook 

Side note: I actually was a barista for a short while.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> all the pun intended..
> 
> I actually just finished a joint of mango kush and Swazi mix, 70/30 split. But yeah I'm stoned AF. Dik gerook
> 
> Side note: I actually was a barista for a short while.


i brewed some coffee, top shelf stuff :D supporting smaller nations each morning I feel the need for a natural buzzzz

I ate SO much yesterday it's disgusting

and I'm going to play my fave video game LOADSCREEN X 1000000 minutes each

fuck this shit i am so pissed

I GOT GOOD SLEEP it felt so nice THANK YOU ANTIHISTAMINES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

got most of the achievements wanted done, was nice, have the nicest house thanks to irl friend (tyvm!) and just cruisin' today

plans for today

eating, cooking, making LURVE if I'm needed/wanted.  If not I could really not give 2 shits less than I already do but it's HOT.  I can'T HELP IT.






mal
why does my D like playing with FIRE
it's not just that he's sexier
the same age
more mentally stable
thinner
HE IS NOT THE BABY DADDY MAURY
I'M JUST A NO GOOD HO MAURY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> I’ll take the paper towels.


AND YOU GET A PAPER TOWELS!!






2 billion defiicit/year

but I saved 99c on paper towels


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*PACKS MOONROCKS INTO GLASS BLUNT*

*lights and inhales deeply*

THIS SHIT GONNA GET REAL


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal
> why does my D like playing with FIRE



*¯\(°_o)/¯*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> *¯\(°_o)/¯*


i srsly need like a wakeup call

imagine having both ur hands, all ur limbs, your soul & your D inside the cookie jar



GET YOUR D OUT OF THE COOKIE JAR CPT PPL EAT THAT SHIT shiiit

shiiiiiit

i just smoked that pinch of moonrocks on top of a lot of weed and am feeling FIRE

gonna eat and watch news I think






part of me is like "i got this"

... then I realize I don't

"I don't got it"

*BLOWS FINGERGUNS*






look it's ch


----------



## devilsgospel

Guess you need to go all Heaven's Gate and get rid of it so you can meet space Jesus and become a perfect asexual alien in space heaven


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> AND YOU GET A PAPER TOWELS!!


He snaps that wrist like he's been playing pickup games at Rucker park for 20 years.

I bet he has a crossover too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hurricane -> solved w/ paper towels


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> hurricane -> solved w/ paper towels


Only if it's bounty, the better picker upper.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Only if it's bounty, the better picker upper.







_ch when the bois knock on the door_


----------



## schizopath

League of legends series started this weekend. Never posting again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> League of legends series started this weekend. Never posting again.


i'm trying to enjoy vid games too awesome stuff good times


----------



## mal3volent

Kobe died in a plane crash WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm sad. I just heard about Kobe's helicopter crash. They got him.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

They got him. Just like JFK Jr's helicopter crash. Aaliyah's plane crash. I could go on and on. It's not uncommon.


----------



## devilsgospel

I shall throw something into something else and yell KOBE in his honor


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> I shall throw something into something else and yell KOBE in his honor



Hopefully not jizz.


----------



## mal3volent

Shut the fuck up c2c you psycho bitch

have some respect for this mans life who impacted so many people


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ITS MY MONEY AND I NEED IT NOW!!!!
LOL
gotta check and gonna cash in tomorrow
so fucking bored being *sober but good for the soul, i guess.
tacos and cream cheese/blueberry muffins.
they tryin to take us all out in one way or another... and get paid doing it.
they _better _give me fitty feet....
why do they lie and steal so freaking much?
killing me....
\fuck


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> Shut the fuck up c2c you psycho bitch
> 
> have some respect for this mans life who impacted so many people



I do have respect. I feel horrible he died. What I said wasn't disrespectful at all. I pointed out how usually celebrities die in plane/helicopter crashes. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## mal3volent

No you were bringing your demon Illuminati bullshit into it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> No you were bringing your demon Illuminati bullshit into it



It's not bullshit though. Don't be mad at me. Be mad at the industry and the people responsible for it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Kobe died in a plane crash WHAT THE FUCK


these things happen imo


----------



## SKL

what about fausty though? it's poor form to shit talk dead people and that's all I'll say. animals are resting easier I'm not making a shrine thread though. too much of a potential shitstorm.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> these things happen imo



Confirmed.


----------



## mal3volent

his 13 year old daughter Gianna was also on the helicopter


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> his 13 year old daughter Gianna was also on the helicopter



Yeah, just saw that. Even worse.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

People are spreading rumours Rick Fox was included, but that's not true as far as I can tell.


----------



## Blowmonkey

SKL said:


> what about fausty though?


All dogs go to heaven.   I'm not sure how you should interpret that.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I don't even know what a Fausty is.


----------



## SKL

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I don't even know what a Fausty is.


It's a rabbit hole you don't want to go down. So many phrases you don't want to use in this situation.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SKL said:


> It's a rabbit hole you don't want to go down. So many phrases you don't want to use in this situation.



I will take heed. Thank you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

zingggggg +1 skl that was a good zing


----------



## Shady's Fox

shit talk dead ppl? phaa.. look at this kido, sekelo

my boy. You know that I am daddy of all, if u ain't been good, you know I have the right to fuck your mouth, bcz im Shady.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

They were a gorgeous family! I pray for peace, strength and healing over Vanessa and their other children, that entire family. She lost her husband and daughter, can't imagine. This news made me need to pop a Norco.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Woops:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221534651497549824


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Ah that doesn't automatically embed?

Fixed.


----------



## Shady's Fox

gotta love HF

it can be fuckin fun if you know how to play it. Especially with mods.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i played HL like too many times

OPPOSING FORCE is where it's at


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Woops:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221534651497549824




It's ok. You can still click on it. I'm so sick of that type of racist shit. She'll try to say it was an accident like they all do. She better be fired ASAP. I need to find out her name because I'll complain and make sure she is.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It's ok. You can still click on it. I'm so sick of that type of racist shit. She'll try to say it was an accident like they all do. She better be fired ASAP. I need to find out her name because I'll complain and make sure she is.



I wouldn't say that's necessarily racist, the human brain is funny thing and that could easily represent a deeply rooted freudian slip.  As someone doing live tv I would imagine there's a lot of stress and worry about saying the wrong thing, and if your mind has a constant subconscious worry about saying the wrong thing then that very worst of things to say can appear from your conscious and manifest itself in physical reality.

Like if I tell you not to think about oranges you're going to think about oranges.  If I tell you over and over again not to say oranges it's probably actually more likely you will accidentally say oranges than before because the concept of oranges has been implanted in your mind.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I don't want to hear excuses. She needs to be fired. Period.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

That's not an excuse that's reality, it's an observable mechanism of the human psyche.

I didn't say she shouldn't be fired though, I think that's a given whether you believe there's any racist intent or not.  If you want to be a live new anchor then gotta be able to control those lips and not say nigger.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


lol

this


----------



## Xorkoth

God damn, that's a really bad slip.


----------



## DopeM

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I don't want to hear excuses. She needs to be fired. Period.


You know the ---'zzzxxx lizard ppl did it to get a leg up in the race wars of 2020.  Kobe was about to expose those niglizardppl and they got his ass and they probably raped his little girl right before impact and then lizardported back to their hollow earth cave, amirite?  For the adrenochrome?

Also, it isn't an excuse it's a scientific fact.  But I wouldn't let facts get in the way of your argument if I was going coastal*


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Take a deep breath dude.


----------



## DopeM

Why?

The only thing better than the oxygen drug, is the lack of oxygen withdrawal!



Cosmic Charlie said:


>


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It says "Casual Observer" underneath your name. I would crack up if someone had "Pussy Hound" underneath their name.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pls no use of the n word

Papa wolf.and mama mal are gonna be maaaaaddddd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think i have a problem with overeating


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think i have a problem with overeating



Binging...and then not eating at all.
I would do that while taking Concerta (24 hour Ritalin). I couldn't eat if I tried while taking it, but when I ran out, I'd be hungry as hell.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It says "Casual Observer" underneath your name. I would crack up if someone had "Pussy Hound" underneath their name.


Under mine should be

BL Ambassador


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Word on the street is you have to loosen your purse strings for a title so I'm good. I can go without.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Is it true though @mal3volent? lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Is it true though @mal3volent? lol


he just had to suck my D a little bit




1st class w/ drink ticket both ways


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah I went broke getting my three mod sticks. And I lost count the dicks I had to suck.

it wasn't pretty, but totally worth it. The pure, unbridled POWER I have...it's just awesome


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

That's hawt.


----------



## mal3volent

see I could fuckin ban you right now and no one would be here to reverse it...for maybe 6...8 hours? Don't fuck with me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> And I lost count the dicks I had to suck.


Oh you say that like it wasn't voluntary


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> see I could fuckin ban you right now and no one would be here to reverse it...for maybe 6...8 hours? Don't fuck with me


LOL

it would take me like 6 to 8 weeks

my vision is so bad I'm surprised I can even see who I am in the mirror even a little

mal my body is so shitty and gross and i smell awful and ive had like 3 showers today THIS IS NOT WHAT HUMANS SHOULD SMELL LIKE AHHHH why don't i smell like peaches and herbs _like jamal did






rip jamal
died doing what he loved




_


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> see I could fuckin ban you right now and no one would be here to reverse it...for maybe 6...8 hours? Don't fuck with me



What haha? Why you gotta threaten me? I come in peace.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What haha? Why you gotta threaten me? I come in peace.


I push the line between logged in and tempban daily.. I just can't get jah'd for some reason.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What haha? Why you gotta threaten me? I come in peace.


lol c2c lol

yes hun keep eating the DONOTFEEDTHETROLL food it tastes so good :D

sometimes if I'm hungry enough and they didn't salt my FREEDOM fries enough
...

...i'll suck on MAL'S BIG 'N' SALTYLICIOUS MAN BALLS

....

SSSHShhsshSHHSHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh

it's a SECRET


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> I push the line between logged in and tempban daily.. I just can't get jah'd for some reason.



I've only been temp banned once out of all these years. Still surprised that even happened.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I just can't get jah'd for some reason.


tested n' true can't just request a ban gotta werk it gurl


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> temp banned more than 1x, perm banned and back from several overdoses it's CPT HEROINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeee



You have risen.


----------



## nuttynutskin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You have risen.








Behold bastard son
I am the evil one
No glory to be reached
No more thy slavery
The passion I besieged
Spawn terror
Smash thy will
Ye pale dominion fades away
My will dominates

And watch my star arise
Burning up the earth
Sun - the eye of gods
Threw into the space
Watch ye moon eclipse
Falling from thy grace
Watch all nations cry
All feared ov his name
Praise the flame!
Watch angels falling from the skies
Praise the flame! praise the flame!
I killed thy god
My will is done!
Thou art lord

Rise me! rise me high!
Lead thru the gates ov sun
Rise me! rise me high!
Where angels do not dare to fly
Invite to feast ov gods
And let me drift away
Leave flames ov infamy
And watch me kiss the stars


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> tested n' true can't just request a ban gotta werk it gurl


I try to be offensive. But in a non abrasive way.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


can't help but LOOOL at this and feel like utter shit

i might need a bar 

wasn't the clip i thought it was


----------



## Hylight

Ya you should own a bar. 

The Captain El Bar ! ! 

please BE SAFE .


----------



## Hylight

it's the captain heroin show. . at the bar.


----------



## Hylight

the La Beers


----------



## Hylight

more cheers less jeers !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like

i NEED MOAR BENZOsssssssssssss

why don't i live in A COUNTRY WHERE I CAN JUST GO TO LA PHARMACIA






ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

La Pharmacia. Hahahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i put more moonrocks on the ash of my glass blunt, that was nice, i needed a few hits

i am gonna try relaxing w/ food *sigh* i need HYPNOTIC benzos like all of them.... AHHHHHHHHHHH

i'm gonna CRY AGAIN ahhhh


----------



## etherealserial

SS373dOH said:


> I push the line between logged in and tempban daily.. I just can't get jah'd for some reason.


Like it's hard? I got jah'd & barely ever posted soooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

welcome back

i have over 5 hours of this band to listen to so please play nicely kiddos

i'll be back to post about how badly i miss temazepam and flurazepam capsules.... that sweet sweet release from consciousness ...


----------



## etherealserial

Never left honey 

But ty


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Never left honey
> 
> But ty


you're welcome

make sure to grab a puke bag shit's fire up in here you never know when you might need it


----------



## etherealserial

Good lookin' out 

Not feeling great atm I admit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Not feeling great atm I admit


craving, wd, corona virus?  

iirc we're all gonna get the corona virus and we're gonna watch ~ 3% of planet earth get perm B&

i'm feeling like shit because i LEGIT NEED benzos and AM NOT LETTING MYSELF HAVE ANY because I'm mentally sick as fuck.  I'm also not consuming alcohol.  

Taking an antihistamine doesn't do much when you need real meds.  I woke up a bunch last night but I wasn't like drained feeling so I guess I got my REM cycles in. 8(


----------



## devilsgospel

https://imgur.com/a/a2SIFTj


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> welcome back
> 
> i have over 5 hours of this band to listen to so please play nicely kiddos
> 
> i'll be back to post about how badly i miss temazepam and flurazepam capsules.... that sweet sweet release from consciousness ...



Clorazepate and bromazepam were the best things I've ever put in my body


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Clorazepate and bromazepam were the best things I've ever put in my body


honestly i've had better benzos and you know what kind of crazy drug trips I like to go on 8(

I absolutely *absolutely* prefer the hypnotics, like any of them more than xanax/anxiety benzos.

haven't tried bromazepam there's like a GLOBAL BENZO CPT NEEDS TO GET/STAY ON list of various hypnotics around the world.

cinolazepam, flutoprazepam, flutazolam, lormetazepam are on cpt's NEEDTOTAKENOW list.


----------



## SS373dOH

etherealserial said:


> Like it's hard? I got jah'd & barely ever posted soooo


Sure you can blatantly source, or call someone a fag. 

But it's an art, you want to do it with style.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> a fag


am legit not offended by this word esp after seeing the last movie i did but... we have PC liberals among us _stay safe brother_


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> am legit not offended by this word esp after seeing the last movie i did but... we have PC liberals among us _stay safe brother_


Well now you quoted me ! I cant even edit it out now..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Well now you quoted me ! I cant even edit it out now..


oh it must have been a typo it's all good brah

lord knows I've had some FINGERBANG slips






*blows on finger guns*

still *blows* got it

gonna fucking eat a pork chop and a dill pickle slice prolly and listen to doom metal and cry about my shitty existence


----------



## w01fg4ng

Shady's Fox said:


> SASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lie beside me on the grass
They're fighting for me thee
Mistress of beauty,
Thine eyes do shine
Can we run forever?
Does nightfall shine?
Angel of mercy, carry me away
Those black dogs tear at me
They hunger for the life of me
So lie beside me, neath the earth
Lost forever from the earth
Descending downwards.
Is this our re-birth?
Can you feel it?
His cruelty glows
This terrible journey,
Oh, that no-one knows
Down
Around here, I am
Ruler of Kings
Here
Everywhere I Am Heard
The Voice of me
Enters you
Now you're mine


----------



## etherealserial

Captain.Heroin said:


> craving, wd, corona virus?
> 
> iirc we're all gonna get the corona virus and we're gonna watch ~ 3% of planet earth get perm B&
> 
> i'm feeling like shit because i LEGIT NEED benzos and AM NOT LETTING MYSELF HAVE ANY because I'm mentally sick as fuck.  I'm also not consuming alcohol.
> 
> Taking an antihistamine doesn't do much when you need real meds.  I woke up a bunch last night but I wasn't like drained feeling so I guess I got my REM cycles in. 8(


Meh whatever we're all dying. 

Except our dog, sasha, really is. She was diagnosed with advanced lymphoma a couple weeks back. Last couple days hasn't been eating and today can't really walk straight. She fell down the stairs. Idk I've only known her since oct 2017, and I'm a cat person...but Sasha. I just can't. Tomorrow's the day. 

So there's that. And also trying to be sober. Just vodka. Which is gone so fml. I can't sleep. I'd *love* some xanax if I'm being honest. 

And how the fuck do you post a fucking image on here? Jfc


----------



## SS373dOH

etherealserial said:


> Meh whatever we're all dying.
> 
> Except our dog, sasha, really is. She was diagnosed with advanced lymphoma a couple weeks back. Last couple days hasn't been eating and today can't really walk straight. She fell down the stairs. Idk I've only known her since oct 2017, and I'm a cat person...but Sasha. I just can't. Tomorrow's the day.
> 
> So there's that. And also trying to be sober. Just vodka. Which is gone so fml. I can't sleep. I'd *love* some xanax if I'm being honest.
> 
> And how the fuck do you post a fucking image on here? Jfc


Well.. The lounge is filled with bad boys and girls, so we dont get the fancy button all the other forums do.

If theyre naked pics, I will take the time and give you step by step instructions though.


----------



## etherealserial

Am I that obviously drunk? 

Oops. 

But ty plz dear God what happened to this place


----------



## SS373dOH

Go here.. https://postimage.org/

Select 640×480 for message boards.

Hit the "select image button"

Choose which image you want to upload

Copy the "direct link" url below the uploaded image.

Come back to bl, press that portrait button in between the chain link and the smiley face.

Past the url in it's popup menu.

Hit the "insert" button and voila.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Meh whatever we're all dying.
> 
> Except our dog, sasha, really is. She was diagnosed with advanced lymphoma a couple weeks back. Last couple days hasn't been eating and today can't really walk straight. She fell down the stairs. Idk I've only known her since oct 2017, and I'm a cat person...but Sasha. I just can't. Tomorrow's the day.
> 
> So there's that. And also trying to be sober. Just vodka. Which is gone so fml. I can't sleep. I'd *love* some xanax if I'm being honest.
> 
> And how the fuck do you post a fucking image on here? Jfc


AWWWWWW  i love dogs that's so sad

are you jah's wife is that who you be

you use image tags
and the url

like we've had to rattle out for decades [feels like tho for real]

xanax will esp. help in a few days if you can have it by then.  very sorry about everything.  pets dying is a major boner killer.  And thanks for that because I'm trying to not play w/ it in case my services are _required_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am p sure that's who this is (i am so brain burnt) so i'll try to turn up the HUMOUR level in the room by 9000 if I can



etherealserial said:


> Am I that obviously drunk?


nah i think u good

wow even the news is a downer sometimes i just need to dance to greta


----------



## etherealserial

Glad to be of service

Jah's wife...indeed

"the* scuba girl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like ur ES name better it suits you i think 

i don't think i was the PLEBE MODERATOR {SPITS LOUDLY SHOUTING THE WORD PATRIARCHY] who banned you but






I have burned my brain out something fierce

so 110% don't recall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the patriarchy girl makes me feel better about being like mildly brain burnt cuz i can remember that one

MY MEMBERBERRIES ARE COMING BACK 2 LIFE






remember alprazolam?
lorazepam?
diazepam?
loprazolam?
midazolam?
temazepam?
triazolam?
_________?
flurazepam?

_oh i member

*bashes head against all the hands*






MAL HELP ME GET BERNIE INTO OFFICE I NEED BENZOS_


----------



## etherealserial

it was supposed to be ethereal cereal... Putney swope reference but some asshole already took it 

No shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it makes me think u are sanding off a VIN number or the serial # to a part of a handgun cali style

*HEAVY METAL SCRAPING IN BACKGROUND*

I had this ethereal cereal experience when I came to and there was cereal stuck to my face.... can't make that shit up.

i can't relax i feel like shit

HELP do i eat the last pork chop

WHAT KIND OF QUESTION IS THAT, OF COURSE eat it captain

ok i'll brb making another pork chop because TRUE STORY my real life is so sad I can't even


----------



## etherealserial

Do you have gravy

We had some kind of pork w a maple syrup, whole grain mustard "gravy"

Can't blame you I couldn't stop myself

Might go down for more vodka. And pork 


I feel really dirty ty


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck

i think maybe valerian tea?  FUCK ahhhhhhhhhhhh AHHHHHHHHHHHH this is so not happening

I am scared about what happens if Itake valerian i am SUCH AN IDIOT


----------



## etherealserial

Does that really work? Never heard of it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Do you have gravy
> 
> We had some kind of pork w a maple syrup, whole grain mustard "gravy"
> 
> Can't blame you I couldn't stop myself
> 
> Might go down for more vodka. And pork
> 
> 
> I feel really dirty ty


vodka and pork... you could soak the pork in some vodka and it'd be really juicy if you cook it up on the grill yeaaaaa

that's pretty bad that's where my brain went

I HAVE 42% alcohol and I HAVE 42% alcohol  and I HAVE 42% alcohol and all I can think about... is the fact that I don't have THE PATIENCE TO GO LIKE 2 DAYS WITHOUT ALCOHOL/BENZOS AHHHHH fuck me.  

i've been off benzos 72+ or longer hours maybe a week and .. off alc for 2 days now going on 3

oh boy aren't I lovely

CAN SOMEONE JUST BREAK INTO MY HOUSE AND PUT SOME RC BENZO IN MY NON-ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGE (water) BECAUSE I JUST WANT TO GET SOME SLEEP AND BE ALL LIKE GO CPT I DIDN'T USE!  yeah I TOTALLY DON'T CARE what's going on in the brain, the illusion of will power that I don't even BELIEVE IN is greater right now and has me by the BALLS and the hair on my balls

maybe I should trigger myself w/ benzo pics






LOOKS LIKE VALERIAN HAS ONE HOUR HALF LIFE?  I CAN USE?  I CAN SLEEP WELL AND NOT EFFECT MY BRAINS FOR TOMORROW?  I CAN?  BORK BORk?  

ALMOST, ALMOST tempted ALMOST


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_loprazolam, lorazepam, midazolam, prazepam, pyrazolam, TEMAZEPAM *triggered*




_


----------



## etherealserial

Damn dude

Ya we're not allowed to get those anymore bc I eat it all 

And then it's like "stop stealing from me. YOU ATE ALL OF THE XANAX"

Men are so dramatic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i feel likei need more MOONROCKS in my GLASS BLUNT shiiiiiii this is dying down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Damn dude
> 
> Ya we're not allowed to get those anymore bc I eat it all
> 
> And then it's like "stop stealing from me. YOU ATE ALL OF THE XANAX"
> 
> Men are so dramatic


LOL

honestly have 2 of those beauties on that chart... one being xanax.  *LE...SIGH*

and i have valerian and i'm trying not to

isn't that stupid, isn't that the dumbest lame ass shit you've ever heard

and i have beer and 42% liquor and am saying "no" to myself

testing my inner will power hurts sooo much

p.s. i love the fact I bought moonrocks and let it sit around for like 2 months and TOTALLY need that CB-1 boost without ruining dab tolerance

and can actually FEEL It

YAY TIME TO SMOKE UP


----------



## etherealserial

Never heard of valerian so nah you're good 

I'm about to raid the liquor cabinet. His parents liquor cabinet. That's my life rn. 

Really going to regret this at work tomorrow

Tomorrow's. Problem.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Never heard of valerian so nah you're good
> 
> I'm about to raid the liquor cabinet. His parents liquor cabinet. That's my life rn.
> 
> Really going to regret this at work tomorrow
> 
> Tomorrow's. Problem.


valerian tea like they sell it in the grocery store it's so NOTHING and I'm absolutely freaking out 

lol @ "his parent's liquor cabinet" honestly it's alright, deep breath, you'll get through this.  

OUCH and work tomorrow?  Hopefully you have some sick hours to cash in!


----------



## SS373dOH

Moonrocks, as in hash rolled in keefe ? 

Only the OGs call them moonrocks.


----------



## etherealserial

Nope used that all up actually being sick for 3 days

You're right. This isn't so bad. There's pork

And some nasty grapefruit vodka 

And eh. Doesn't sound worth it. Maybe some kratom

Is papa still around


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if it makes you feel any better over the last year i've probably had several hundred doses of benzos to cope with tough life shit we all go through and what not

and i'm able to go get more for sure, like i  don't doubt it, and i have plenty.  I HAVE PLENTY i am SO STUPID i should have just taken a benzo when i was at MAXIMUM CRAVING like 2 hours

instead i'll go to sleep, having self-medicated with OVEREATING

and the same stupid night news i've heard all day

and then waking up w/o decent sleep


----------



## etherealserial

SS373dOH said:


> Moonrocks, as in hash rolled in keefe ?
> 
> Only the OGs call them moonrocks.


I thought he meant rolling


----------



## SS373dOH

etherealserial said:


> Never heard of valerian so nah you're good
> 
> I'm about to raid the liquor cabinet. His parents liquor cabinet. That's my life rn.
> 
> Really going to regret this at work tomorrow
> 
> Tomorrow's. Problem.


Soo thats where the red dog I sent him went !


----------



## etherealserial

Liar you've never followed through on that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Moonrocks, as in hash rolled in keefe ?
> 
> Only the OGs call them moonrocks.


yeah that, whatever it is it's good and it's making life BARELY DOABLE on top of weed and hitting a pinch of it in mostly 1 go is pretty sick


----------



## SS373dOH

etherealserial said:


> Liar you've never followed through on that


Well now I have a new story. Thx !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the trick is to smoke a lot of hits back to back like a pro and then you feel pretty baked

oh my god i so have SO MANY AWESOME THINGS like alprazolam bars and I am SO ruining my mood.... for the whole weekend minus friday night

I AM A HOPELESS WITNESS

i hate being totally fucking withdrawn into myself like a loser all the fucking time this fucking sucks

48 hours of the weekend blown because CPT'S GOT SALTY BALLS

WE'RE ALL THE SAME LOSERS BUT WE FIGHT LIKE HELL

oh god I'm legit crying I fucking HAAATETHISSS oh god I'm going to rip into that box of valerian tea I put up w/ this shit as much as I can

legit don't think antihistamines would work

don't want to try

my fingers are like 2 cm away from bars I don't even want AHAHAHAHAHAH this is probably when anyone in their right mind would be CORRECT to put #rcbenzos in my drink

PS abusing anxiolytics like xanax is like NOTHING compared to abusing hypnotics DEAR JESUSFUCKSAKEINEEDSLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## etherealserial

Again, glad to be of service 

I hope this vodka works bc he snores super loud


----------



## etherealserial

Gotta get my kicks before baby #2


----------



## SS373dOH

You're going to let him do that to you again?


----------



## etherealserial

Gotta try everything at least twice, eh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> he snores super loud


ya so did my ex

the guy i like NOW (and oh 2019 WHORELLA snored too) he's pretty quiet but sleep mutters like me SOOOOOOO CUTE he's a keeper

I am gonna go back and fuck him some time i am sure I can feel it in my boner


----------



## etherealserial

That's nice dear 

Also hot. Maybe I'll wake him up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Gotta get my kicks before baby #2


ok well learn from my pain

if it SOUNDS and FEELS like awesome, to go on a long spree of taking temazepam, flurazepam, triazolam type hypnotics, PLEASE DON'T OH GOD NO

it's so much easier to come off a xanax multi-week habit than the aforementioned.  Mostly because you only naturally fall asleep once a day.  You "can" be anxious/panic many, many times in one day.  Rebound for xanax for me is like 3-4 hours.  Rebound for hypnotics.... WEEKS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT HAVE I DONE TO MY BRAIN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Also hot. Maybe I'll wake him up


thanks that's what we're going for here


----------



## etherealserial

Idk any of what you just said 

But I trust you?

Idk I have fibro and my mom will write me scripts. She's not an idiot tho so not anything I want 

Sober is where it's at


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> You're going to let him do that to you again?


hopey, hopey.... where do I begin

it's not like either of them have a choice.  reality just ah... ahh.... _happens and then you accept it or you don't_


and us koolkids like to work on acceptance and meditate to buddha or worship satan, or something non-conformist cool like that


----------



## etherealserial

I just ate pork and two cookies. 

Fuck. 

I'll never be the same. Cookies man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Idk any of what you just said
> 
> But I trust you?
> 
> Idk I have fibro and my mom will write me scripts. She's not an idiot tho so not anything I want
> 
> Sober is where it's at


hypnotics are like 

insomnia benzos

which is what I REALLY NEED and TOTALLY KINDA FUCKED UP for myself so I have to go real gentle on them now 8(

i was taking like 4x a hypnotic dose to little effect (xanax tolerance NEVER got that bad for me)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> I just ate pork and two cookies.
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> I'll never be the same. Cookies man.


home made or store bought?  either way good choice i love cookies

fuck i might need butter and milk and then i can make mashed potatoes and cookies and drink milk with them and just get REALLY HUGE

my fave are chocolate chip cookies homemade with dark brown sugar (I don't even buy white sugar TRIGGERED!!!)


----------



## etherealserial

Hmm. I feel like my tolerance is always high no matter what. I always need more

I just ate another cookie. His mother is such a bitch. Baking. Wtf


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

All true junkies know that the hypnotic benzos are where it's at(y)


----------



## etherealserial

Captain.Heroin said:


> home made or store bought?  either way good choice i love cookies
> 
> fuck i might need butter and milk and then i can make mashed potatoes and cookies and drink milk with them and just get REALLY HUGE
> 
> my fave are chocolate chip cookies homemade with dark brown sugar (I don't even buy white sugar TRIGGERED!!!)



Homemade. Like white chocolate cranberry oatmeal cookies. They're SO GOOD and I admit I have zero self control. And also no vodka or drugs. So cookies it is. Honestly her cookies ruined me after baby.


----------



## etherealserial

So yeah I teach 7th grade math now. Gonna be super hungover tomorrow. Also working *after* we put Sasha down. I can't separate work and home stuff. 

Help me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> All true junkies know that the hypnotic benzos are where it's at(y)


 oh god yes

i'm dreaming of like the last four temazepam capsules I had... and how just ONE would be *GUSHES*
those beautiful capsules I NEEDS YOU COME BACK I'M SO SORRY I ATE 'EM ALL
that nasty yellow flurazepam powder so bitter so long lasting...
IV MIDAZOLAM MOST PEACEFUL EVER and fentanyl yuckypoo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> So yeah I teach 7th grade math now. Gonna be super hungover tomorrow. Also working *after* we put Sasha down. I can't separate work and home stuff.
> 
> Help me.


oh that's awesome

i would probably fail 7th grade math i'm so brain burnt from .. stuff

water's boiling for tea... lord help me if this tea doesn't help


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

IV midazolam is pure amnesia, had that a couple of years back for an endoscopy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you wouldn't be the first BL teacher I've heard of btw iirc

i am so looking for tea bags like this is so stupid.... so many xanax bars i shouldn't be so stingy to myself


----------



## etherealserial

Give in to the power of the tea. Iirc

Yeah i mean I'm pretty chill. The litty teacher


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm also struggling not to have a little taste of a 'xanax' bar, fuck insomnia (it's 5.30am here).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> IV midazolam is pure amnesia, had that a couple of years back for an endoscopy.


it's so fucking peaceful I wish I would have never come out of that shit 

if the anaesthesiologist was me they'd wish they'd have just pushed me to an OD that shit was pure fire

i doubt i'll have such a peaceful end to my life sadly


----------



## etherealserial

12:30 here. Have to get up at 6. Blehhh I am not a morning person

Tried to wake him and it didn't work


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> I'm also struggling not to have a little taste of a 'xanax' bar, fuck insomnia (it's 5.30am here).


lol it's only 2130 here

tea is brewing

pork chop ready... lost food interest because legit hate brain functioning

i can't believe neither of us hit each other up we're both playing it cool

this is some weird ass next level shit and i'm not prepared

and also can't grow feelings LOL i actually like the anti-feelings 

_anti-feelings_


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Nah man, running away from your feelings just makes you sicker.

That's not to say it isn't sometimes required as a defence method in the short run.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> 12:30 here. Have to get up at 6. Blehhh I am not a morning person
> 
> Tried to wake him and it didn't work


aww

he probably in that REM sleep

make sure he's breathing

but you say he snores so you probably know he's breathing alright

I'm not a morning person either unless I do drugs then I'm like "lol what time is it?" 

it also helps if I get ZERO hours of sleep, then it's kind of just like eternal night to me.  

most people get cranky w/o sleep.  I have gone... ew... 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 days of no sleep before YAY CPT GO ME i get a ribbon in STUPIDITY


----------



## etherealserial

Ya last night we did some Molly and I did not sleep. He falls asleep so easy like wtf. What a gift. Does he deserve that?

Ughhh

He is fucking snoring

Jfc. There's not enough vodka 

And he won't get anything else bc "I have issues" 

Listen here. I'm pretty cool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Does he deserve that?


YES YES YES trust me you don't want someone like me on your hands.  There's many "sleep theories" behind sleep defiicent/sufficient people. 

ALL SIGNS POINT TO I AM A BASKET CASE and will end up with alzheimer's RIP CH

? - 2020


----------



## etherealserial

"Sometimes, I can't help but feeling that I'm
Living a life of illusion
And oh, why can't we let it be
And see through the hole in this wall of confusion
I just can't help but feeling I'm living a life of Illusion
Pow, right between the eyes
Oh how nature loves her little surprises
Wow, it all seems so logical now
It's just one of her better disguises
And it comes with no warning, nature loves her little surprises
Continual crisis
Hey, don't you know it's a waste of your day
Caught up in endless solutions
That have no meaning
Just another hunch, based upon jumping conclusions
Backed up against a wall of confusion
Caught up in endless solutions
Living a life of illusion"


----------



## etherealserial

Captain.Heroin said:


> YES YES YES trust me you don't want someone like me on your hands.  There's many "sleep theories" behind sleep defiicent/sufficient people.
> 
> ALL SIGNS POINT TO I AM A BASKET CASE and will end up with alzheimer's RIP CH
> 
> ? - 2020


He deserves it all. He really is an angel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> he won't get anything else bc "I have issues"


lol

last guy i wanted to be with thought i was high because i was *content and sober* and at peace w/ everything so i've since gone off the deep end and still am only smoking pot today and had coffee (probably a terrible idea) but i had it SIXTEEN HOURS AGO how am I still RATTLING like I just had it


----------



## etherealserial

Well I'm a fucking tomato, ty vodka ty Asian glow


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> last guy i wanted to be with thought i was high because i was *content and sober* and at peace w/ everything so i've since gone off the deep end and still am only smoking pot today and had coffee (probably a terrible idea) but i had it SIXTEEN HOURS AGO how am I still RATTLING like I just had it



Yeah I was about to ask you how much crack you've smoked tonight tbh


----------



## SS373dOH

etherealserial said:


> Ya last night we did some Molly and I did not sleep. He falls asleep so easy like wtf.


A long day of blue lighting will do that.



> What a gift. Does he deserve that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Yeah I was about to ask you how much crack you've smoked tonight tbh


my 2019 hook up thinks i'm on meth THIS IS PTSD WITHOUT BENZOS and he htinks i'm "ON" stuff

i go manic coming off alc/benzos and act like i'm on speed, i'm not

if i was i wouldn't be eating like SOOO much food


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck


----------



## etherealserial

I don't blue light. 

Or I didn't. 

How did I get here 

Math. Not even once 

Sooo I definitely drank too much


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just don't fall over and you'll be OK

make sure there's always something you can puke in near by

and you'll be OK
don't pass out on your back

and that's what i'd do

actually i'm eating ice cream because i can't face life w/o at least one joy _I can live without him hitting me up ... I made zero effort likewise... BRAIN HURTS.. NEED... BENZOS... _valerian is maybe gonna not do enough

gonna have ice cream and try to feel lovely and tired


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hoping you are alright and got into bed OK.

I've woken up from a black out in a random place/position one too many times myself. 

Night kiddos.  Well "night" like I'm going to sleep 8( hoping.  I don't feel like I can.  Gonna try.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I push the line between logged in and tempban daily.. I just can't get jah'd for some reason.


It's an art AND a science my friend


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Word on the street is you have to loosen your purse strings for a title so I'm good. I can go without.



DopeM got the Casual Observer title by winning the photo contest in the LAVA forum.  You can donate $25 I think it is to change your name.


----------



## DopeM

Yes try doing something other than whine about lizard pedos.   Orrrrr catch them in the act in the clouds (I think that is next topic in lava?) Surely a winner if you post shillary scaring children to harvest the Queen's adrenochrome.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Sure you can blatantly source, or call someone a fag.
> 
> But it's an art, you want to do it with style.


I'm not sure that getting jah'd means the same thing to each of you!

Also, add - leaving your phone unlocked around that miscreant jah when he might be in the mood to post although he's permabanned, to the list of blatantly source or calling someone a fig newton.

Although, I think I saw scuba allude to those cookies sometime after *the incident* so maybe that was it


----------



## DopeM

In other news congrats to @mal3volent for creating a thread that doesn't suck and managed to get to 1k before the month was up


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I try to be offensive. But in a non abrasive way.


I just go right for the steel brillo monica


----------



## DopeM

etherealserial said:


> And pork
> 
> 
> I feel really dirty ty



Looks like someone found the xannies


----------



## schizopath

My welfare shit got solved. Im a fucking beast!


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> DopeM got the Casual Observer title by winning the photo contest in the LAVA forum.  You can donate $25 I think it is to change your name.



I call "Resident Occultist" title


----------



## DopeM

Titles must be earned!  You can't just be born into it, ask Charles!


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I call "Resident Occultist" title


My kind of guy!


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Titles must be earned!  You can't just be born into it, ask Charles!



Fine, whose dick do I gotta suck to get a cool title then


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Call JG Wentworth, 877 cash now.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Call JG Wentworth, 877 cash now.


877 Cash noooooooooooowwww


----------



## SS373dOH

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> 877 Cash noooooooooooowwww


Shameless advertisement.

But now that you're here.. What if I have an unstructured settlement ?


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

SS373dOH said:


> Shameless advertisement.
> 
> But now that you're here.. What if I have an unstructured settlement ?


Id advise hiring one of those 'late night TV holding a baseball bat' settlement lawyers. Seems like the kind of guys that could definitely figure some shit out.


----------



## devilsgospel

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Call JG Wentworth, 877 cash now.



One time when I was like 15 I was walking down to the store with my friend, and we pass by these guys stopped at the light. We're walking through the intersection on the cross walk and the guy in the passenger's seat rolls down the window leans way out of it and yells "ITS MY MONEY, AND I NEED IT NOOOW!" at the top of his lungs at us. Then the light turned green and they just drove away slowly with the guy still staring at us.

One of my favorite public encounters of all time.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> One time when I was like 15 I was walking down to the store with my friend, and we pass by these guys stopped at the light. We're walking through the intersection on the cross walk and the guy in the passenger's seat rolls down the window leans way out of it and yells "ITS MY MONEY, AND I NEED IT NOOOW!" at the top of his lungs at us. Then the light turned green and they just drove away slowly with the guy still staring at us.
> 
> One of my favorite public encounters of all time.


lol

I used to love doing shit like that. Now the kid inside me. Dead.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

SS373dOH said:


> lol
> 
> I used to love doing shit like that. Now the kid inside me. Dead.


At what moment in life did the kid inside you die?


----------



## SS373dOH

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> At what moment in life did the kid inside you die?


When I read Sandy's signature.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> DopeM got the Casual Observer title by winning the photo contest in the LAVA forum.  You can donate $25 I think it is to change your name.


DO NOT DONATE to BL

save your $$$ for GRETA THUNBERG we are going to make PLANET EARTH GREAT AGAIN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Call JG Wentworth, 877 cash now.


every time i hear this jingle on the tv i scream for like 30 seconds....

or the tune gets caught in my fuckin' head all day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> Do you have gravy
> 
> We had some kind of pork w a maple syrup, whole grain mustard "gravy"
> 
> Can't blame you I couldn't stop myself
> 
> Might go down for more vodka. And pork
> 
> 
> I feel really dirty ty


How rude of me now I don't have any gravy I'm a poor bitch so unless it's 87 cent mustard...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> lol
> 
> I used to love doing shit like that. Now the kid inside me. Dead.


My favorite is asking random people on the street what the meaning of life is


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Captain.Heroin said:


> every time i hear this jingle on the tv i scream for like 30 seconds....
> 
> or the tune gets caught in my fuckin' head all day


Same here. Tbh thats what made me post it. I always hum the pink panther song when something gets stuck in my head and it goes away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Same here. Tbh thats what made me post it. I always hum the pink panther song when something gets stuck in my head and it goes away.


lol!

Like legit my ex who is dead now, if he wasn't dead could tell yall I would go BAHHHREEEEEEEEEEEEEE and start screaming like a pig/cop caught under the weight of his own cruiser.  for at least 30 seconds.  And he'd have to be like "stfu it's over"

my brain gets like INFECTED with 877 cash now

btw i am sure ya'll can tell I'm just a bucket of peach ice cream that got left out too long sorry guys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my fave jerry springer is when he gets walked in on and seems unabashed by the company

"u can watch, beer's in the fridge"
lul I inadvertently did that to 2019 Whorella and I'm so glad I did

explicitly said go see if anyone else can give you the D like you need it before that point

because I know he won't get it the same way

CPT WHY U SO SALTY BRAH no one likes u like dis DOLAN DUCK


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme post some form matrix

rite


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

I AM NEO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I cant feel ok. I keep having some weird hot and cold fluctuation. 

Had a dream i had the new corona virus it was like the least disturbing dream i had last night.


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Everyone kept staring at me like they thought i had superhuman abilities 

Im like no thats not what it is

Even my dream projections; all they know is Corona Light.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i also changed ma phone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All i do is eat.  Cry. Sleep.  Crying myself to sleep. Crying because days of no benzos.  Crying because im not drunk.  Crying because i am human.


----------



## Shady's Fox

its amazing

what can i say

crazy


----------



## schizopath

FORGET THE NEGATIVE SHIT. YOU CAN CONTROL YOUR REALITY AND YOU SHOULD.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YOU TELL THEM SCHIZO

MAKE SOME GODDAMIT NOISE

IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I realized all my friends irl are just like me

Like fragments of the same whole

And they all fear IT and it dawned on me this is no coincidence.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BE..

you know haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin

I can say this, avoid people who are like you. You'll learn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> FORGET THE NEGATIVE SHIT. YOU CAN CONTROL YOUR REALITY AND YOU SHOULD.


If free will exists it is a silent dying angel only i can enjoy. 

But ... Ok i will try things this way. 

Love you Schizo


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I cant feel ok. I keep having some weird hot and cold fluctuation.
> 
> Had a dream i had the new corona virus it was like the least disturbing dream i had last night.


I had a dream I was watching a video of Shady and I smoking crack. He was doing most of the smoking. My brain envisioned him as a heavy set bearded guy with light red hair.

And then I was working at burger King. And every time I went to do a task, some employee cut in front of me, and manned the station. Then when I went to the grill, some chick put a fresh patty on the fryer and starting licking it, when I turned to my other coworker, and gave her the wtf look, she said, "oh thats just Marsha, you'll get used to her".


----------



## Shady's Fox

♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> I can say this, avoid people who are like you. You'll learn


Lol

Yeah dont you think i know how toxic i am

I even told a friend "if theyre mentally worse off than me: PASS" AND he looked at me like im a monster. 

Yeah im pretty terrible.  Takes one to know one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wish I could brainheal all my brosky friends.  The more I try the more I realize the only DOGGO in the kiddy pool needing saving was me.  

GOODBYE
MY LOVER
NO SORROW
PLEASE, NO TEARS....

my dying bride is fucking killing me


----------



## schizopath

You know I love you in the way that I want to kill you


----------



## schizopath

True fucking love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

same I can't wait to die it'll be amazing

I need a SNEAK PEEK at next week


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH god damn it i can't.  This hurts.  I can't stop crying. 

Cannabis withdrawal... 13 hours and I give up

I couldn't TAKE THAT SHIT ahhhhhhh.  I was like hot/cold flashing, crying, screaming.  

gonna get my glass blunt packed because fuck it why not right i might as well go cannabinoid overboard


----------



## schizopath

I want my death to be fucking glorious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I want my death to be fucking glorious.


IMO that's what probably all of this is. 

Since everything has already happened and there is nothing but eternity between non-temporal "living" (poor vernacular as it does not end in "life")... death is not really something you can perceive unless you attain for near-death-like experiences while living.

The determinism overwhelms me and makes me think we're already on the side of the Grecian urn.

Sit back and enjoy the ride.  

The echoes of having lived a life infiltrate the death experience and are all we can ever know unless we take a step back.

YE HAVE ENTERED THE CAPTAIN'S BRAIN ENTER AT YOUR OWN WARNING






the earth is moving, but I can't feel the ground


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god i fucking triggered myself i did meet my ex's mom/fam and it's all too much right now

not gonna cry

fucking gonna slap myself if i have to AHHHHHHREPRESSALLTHEFEELINGSsssssssssssssssss

"Cpt this isn't healthy"
I KNOW STOP TELLING ME THINGS I ALREADY KNOW DAMN IT i mean ... I love u 2 bae

"You should learn to express your emotions in healthy ways like you were,"
"Learn to enjoy the ups and downs of roller coasters; life's like a big roller coaster..."
"Take your meds"

BFAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH






"Your fam friends and ex lover thought you were on meth the only people who know better are the ones you're actively using around... GET HELP/ try this med"

that makes sense i love u 2 brah because at least ur honest w/ me and dropped the platitudes @ the door 

there's like 1 of you who know how to talk me off a ledge and he needs our RIP JAMAL COALITION FUNDING for this quarter guys let's all CONTRIBUTE TO THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND TODAY

THERE
IS
SOMETHING
WRONG
DESPERATELY WRONG............. IN THE BROVERSE and we're gonna fix a few things this year MAGA 2020






I HAVE A LITTLE CATCHING UP TO DO TO START SMILING AGAIN BRB

people ask me what the secret to getting benzos is

you don't wanna fucking know.  it's like having to suck a dick but with your mental illnesses.  It's not something I'd wish on anyone else. 

people ask me why I don't take my fucking benzos.

good question bro I think I'm tired of not having enough hypnotics like I just need a mountain of _________ or triazolam or midazolam or temazepam.  And no one should ever touch it/take it away from me.  NO ONE LIKES ME OFF MY MEDS NEITHER DO I I AM TRULY SORRY

i need need need to get drunk like right now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok true story:  I was trying to wait until noon to start drinking OK I'M SORRY I KONW I'M A FUCK UP I get it ALRIGHT?  I have like 36 beers or something and I'm going to enjoy a little alcohol.  DEAL WITH ITTTTTTTTTT

I made a solid .... what is this like a week without  benzos (yeah that would explain things.... a lot of things.... a lot, a lot....) and I went a few days without alcohol so GO CPT *pats on back*

you know you have a brain problem when you taste alcohol and you keep having problems until 30-40 minutes goes by and it ACTAULLY DOES SOMETHING TO YOUR BRAIN.   This isn't fun THIS IS MEDICINE FOR DADDY

DON'T TOUCH DADDY'S MEDICINE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

QUIZ TIME!!!

don't worry I expect all y'all to pass w/ flying colors

and i'll be flying soon enough trust me

Question 1:  Would you rather...
A:  Sex
B:  Drugs
C:  Sex and Drugs
D:  None of the above

:D yeaaaa I chose C too


----------



## Blowmonkey

I thought you preferred the D tbh.


----------



## schizopath

Cap when you die can I eat your flesh?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I thought you preferred the D tbh.


it's more like people like my D and i prefer for them to have a D too

but C is where it's at.  

but you partied last Friday and got fucked up on a non-disclosed drug combo = makes me think of myself.  I'll pass you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Cap when you die can I eat your flesh?


I can't care what happens to me but I do have this sweet wish to decay back into the earth.  It's kind of like a sweet psychedelic trip I went on I want to complete if that makes any sense. 

It wouldn't bother me any though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I should have known 2019 whorella was not for me when I watched him enjoy alcohol more than me.
> 
> You need to be on MY LEVEL.  MINE.  Or you don't belong here.
> 
> THERE THERE IT'S OK CPT'S GONNA FEED YOU HOT CHOCOLATE AND WARM CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP AND WILL BE THERE FOR A GOOD MERCY FUCK... it's just business not pleasure baby


THIS is the perfect thing I could respond back to him with but what kind of brain dead loser takes like 6 days to come up with the perfect CUMBACK *blushes*

I think I'm so going to get fucked up today and keep this gem all to MYSELF mine






DON'T WORRY there's another one JUST LIKE YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

blowmonkey's pun is really an A++++ while everyone who chose a C like me gets a regular A. 

YES THE ALCOHOL IS WORKING I AM GROOVING AGAIN
THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ALL


----------



## schizopath

I wanna drink blood


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS IS BUSINESS NOT LOVEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## schizopath

YOU SAID IT!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I wanna drink blood


vamp > ww any day


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's gonna be kind of sad to die and leave behind all my fuck buds they'll wonder what happened to that D lol
> 
> BEING DEVOURED BY MAGGOTS AND WORMS
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CUM BLOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you haven't seen THIS SONG LIVE you are not on MY LEVEL
> 
> yes I saw CC live many years ago


Local boys iirc
Pretty sure I saw them foirst
/S/hipster

There's some rly solid new dark metal coming out of here too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i only listen to death and doom metal when I've been binging on black metal and it loses its touch because i start to enjoy life again





Sardonic smiles
Behind human sadness
Eternal misery
Depressive silence

The darkest thoughts
That painted my brain
Black color
For love and forgiveness

The dead tree
The dead nature
That you will never desire
Before the final eclipse

My secret desires
A reason for suicide
Frozen death
In my eyes, in my soul

The unholy path of death
The truth has never been spoken
The suicidal flames
Belong to my infernal chaos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what I saw when I came to after being fucked back to life

and I was like oh um... hot, you want my #?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and then I was like "for being a homeless you sure do have some clean looking teeth"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bad flashbacks.... feelings averted THANK YOU ALCOHOL

should I put whiskey into the equation

all tits point to NO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't seem to drink beer quick enough for a solid 0.08%






timemachINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD

MY BRAIN

IS SO DEAD

THAT ON ALCOHOL

I REALIZED...............

MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MADNESS SOMEONE TELL ME IT'S GOING TO BE OK

I can't believe my life came to this






_ i need help_


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's going to be okay.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It's going to be okay.


The RIP JAMAL ACTION COALITION FUND wnner of the season is you big boy


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Except for my bois modding
> 
> the
> lounge


So every bl mod?


----------



## Shady's Fox

DopeM who the fuck are you? what's ur name

who sent you here

snniff

i sniff

mhm

he smells sweet

like marshmallows


----------



## thefirm

i think shady has borderline personality disorder plus alzheimer's because he keeps asking people who the fuck are they although they interacted before.

and before you respond to my post shady, I got you covered.



Shady's Fox said:


> hood
> 
> who tf r u
> 
> i got brain damage
> 
> *inserts an eminem song from relapse link*


----------



## thefirm

now that I think of it, why isn't he a new members introduction mod? it would fit like a shoe

just imagine

*new member post*

"who tf r u?"


----------



## DopeM

I smell rat






They always go for the fluff first


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nobody is going anywhere.


----------



## devilsgospel

I got a bottle of Jameson, a day off, and a head full of stress and suffering


----------



## etherealserial

Jameson, yes! 

I have cheap new York vodka 

For some reason whiskey is the only thing I can drink a ton of and not get red. 

Sorry for your stress and suffering!


----------



## devilsgospel

etherealserial said:


> Jameson, yes!
> 
> I have cheap new York vodka
> 
> For some reason whiskey is the only thing I can drink a ton of and not get red.
> 
> Sorry for your stress and suffering!



Whiskey is the only thing I get enjoyably fucked up on. Irish whiskey or TN bourbon or nothin 

Meh it's okay, 2 glasses of whiskey helps a bunch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> So every bl mod?


No we have female mods


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> No we have female mods


Lassies are allowed to mod now ?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Lassies are allowed to mod now ?!


Always have.  We have had bl female mods since i was a young salty cunt


----------



## devilsgospel

Women in control of things? I'm sorry I don't follow


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> Always have.  We have had bl female mods since i was a young salty cunt


Thats a slippery slope sir. Next they'll want equal pay.. Hell they even might be so inclined to vote !


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> Women in control of things?


Hasn't this been true of all history?
There is always a woman behind the man and she wields great power(s).
I love women and their ruthless side but can only handle so much before I bounce to the next one. Used to... locked down for 25+ yrs now.
gettin old and loving it


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> Used to... locked down for 25+ yrs now.
> gettin old and loving it


^ Most likely the poor man was forced into such an admittance. She's prolly over his shoulder as he types.


----------



## etherealserial

Sounds lucky!


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> Hasn't this been true of all history?
> There is always a woman be*H*ind the man and sh*E* wie*L*ds great *P*ower(s).
> I love wo*ME*n and their ruthless *S*ide but can only *H*andl*E S*o much before I bounce to the *N*ext one. *U*sed *T*o... locked down for 25+ yyr*S*now.


I can decipher the code of a man in great duress.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

SS373dOH said:


> ^ Most likely the poor man was forced into such an admittance. She's prolly over his shoulder as he types.


Nah, she could care less. She is Thai and cannot read.write english. She finds this a disability: I find it unique and an edge to seeing what is really going on (reading has caused a lot of confusion over the ages > propaganda and shit).
I notice if I am in a land where I cannot understand the dialect I pick up more than if I could speak it. She can speak and understand english mostly. Sharp as a tack; the wisest, most common sense and wholy the most beautiful person I have met. A challenge and she keeps me grounded (and alive  ). Opposites mostly as well.
I have a coupla friends that wanta be friend with benefits and it is rolling around in my head and head.
Love and loyalty is great but some new sweet ass is what i need, ATM.
Fresh intamcy can definately help me from not using. Maybe I could use this as an excuse....


etherealserial said:


> Sounds lucky!


Blessed I dare say.


SS373dOH said:


> I can decipher the code of a man in great duress.


Damn you fast _and_ good. WYA? LOL


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> No we have female mods





Captain.Heroin said:


> Always have.  We have had bl female mods since i was a young salty cunt



The diversity on bl modsquad is equivalent to Berkshire Hathaway group, lmao

And I'm not sure duggles passes the acid test


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> The diversity on bl modsquad



hard disagree

we have a full sexual spectrum iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol more like "bi"

time to hetero my dick back into flaccid so I can kersplooge tomorrow


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> hard disagree
> 
> we have a full sexual spectrum iirc


All found in the guise of a gaggle of white guys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's not exactly Fair

Mal is pure lumberjack.  Wolf in sheeps clothing. 


Wolf is bi iirc

Madness is so straight i dont think they make dudes straighter than him I LOVE YOU MADNESS

And im all over the map.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wanted to bang TLB before i found out he was a male. And after too though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thats hot

I am so going to give you a metaphorical bro-safe bj

With my brain


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm so narcissistic that I think it makes me gay for myself


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's not exactly Fair
> 
> Mal is pure lumberjack.  Wolf in sheeps clothing.
> 
> 
> Wolf is bi iirc
> 
> Madness is so straight i dont think they make dudes straighter than him I LOVE YOU MADNESS
> 
> And im all over the map.


Sounds like a bunch of white dudes...


----------



## w01fg4ng

Trump has a "diverse" wife too.  Doesn't make him open minded.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm so narcissistic that I think it makes me gay for myself


Thats hot


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thats hot



Right? Nobody makes me horny like I do


----------



## etherealserial

Happy birthday ocean


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I just flirt with girls at work then go home to myself and bam I'm good to go. Never fails


Left or right hand? Both?  Lube or dry?

Let me fantasize about something because i have to wait a day lul


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Left or right hand? Both?  Lube or dry?
> 
> Let me fantasize about something because i have to wait a day lul



Right hand with lube ftw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Right hand with lube ftw


What kind of lube?  Water or oil based?

<<----- wet


----------



## Xorkoth

Oil based lube is shitty, I never got why people would choose it over water-based.


----------



## DopeM

Longer lasting

But generally, water

Coconut oil ftw


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> What kind of lube?  Water or oil based?
> 
> <<----- wet



Oil based homie

Coconut oil or this olive oil stuff meant for hair (but feels way better used on the D)


----------



## Hylight

true dat ^

yummmm ummm ummmnummmummmmm 

 

drrlooooool 

the hair whaaaat 

like who would use oil base when there is coconut lick duhhhh 

jk 

i liked the coconut comment. 
it be yummmy yummm yumm 
ahhh i think i'm done 

baby oil Stink 
you all


----------



## Blowmonkey

You can't put olive oil in your hair, are you from greece or some shit? What?

So I had to google this and get the fuck out it stops balding?








						Topical Application of Oleuropein Induces Anagen Hair Growth in Telogen Mouse Skin
					

We observed that oleuropein, the main constituent of the leaves and unprocessed olive drupes of Olea europaea, protected mice from high-fat diet-induced adiposity by up-regulation of genes involved in Wnt10b-mediated signaling in adipose tissue. The activation of Wnt/β-catenin pathway is also...




					journals.plos.org


----------



## Blowmonkey

Is that his secret?


----------



## Hylight

Blowmonkey said:


> You can't put olive oil in your hair, are you from greece or some shit? What?
> 
> So I had to google this and get the fuck out it stops balding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topical Application of Oleuropein Induces Anagen Hair Growth in Telogen Mouse Skin
> 
> 
> We observed that oleuropein, the main constituent of the leaves and unprocessed olive drupes of Olea europaea, protected mice from high-fat diet-induced adiposity by up-regulation of genes involved in Wnt10b-mediated signaling in adipose tissue. The activation of Wnt/β-catenin pathway is also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> journals.plos.org


i know ! i do it all the time ! 
i just didn't want to admit it.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I didn't know you were balding.


----------



## Hylight

ding ding ding goes the trolley

clang clang clang goes the bell

naw just the bal and the ing


----------



## w01fg4ng

I think she said belding


----------



## Blowmonkey

NEEDS MORE OIL SON


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think i am floating on jizz and beer


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think i am floating on jizz and beer


----------



## schizopath

I dont make myself hot but I can make myself hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


>


Oh my god this is so real life me


----------



## Tubbs

I wanna smoke crack with Rick James in hell


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> Women in control of things? I'm sorry I don't follow



Yeah, only because they have a hole and their greatest weapon is their mouth. They keep meow meow meow mawaw

you know, and when they get pissed off they jump like a basket ball

Now don't get me misunderstood, I don't wanna throw off useless hate. It's the truth, if you are too retard or too little to know this then that's your issue but and i say BUT

put it this way, a poor bitch from hood right, meets a dude, this dude has $$$ bam = She fucks him, whispers him two times ''I love u'' that fucker pisses himself, ye baby bla bla

then she takes his $ and drops him on the streets. Sadly our society tolerates and thinks that women are better, there's a society compeling that we man cannot talk about our feelings because we supposed to be robots

what the fuck? And they can bcz reasons. That's what i'm sayin, that's why a woman in my eyes at least it's just a piece of meat that I can stick my dick.


----------



## Delusional Thomas

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah, only because they have a hole and their greatest weapon is their mouth. They keep meow meow meow mawaw
> 
> you know, and when they get pissed off they jump like a basket ball
> 
> Now don't get me misunderstood, I don't wanna throw off useless hate. It's the truth, if you are too retard or too little to know this then that's your issue but and i say BUT
> 
> put it this way, a poor bitch from hood right, meets a dude, this dude has $$$ bam = She fucks him, whispers him two times ''I love u'' that fucker pisses himself, ye baby bla bla
> 
> then she takes his $ and drops him on the streets. Sadly our society tolerates and thinks that women are better, there's a society compeling that we man cannot talk about our feelings because we supposed to be robots
> 
> what the fuck? And they can bcz reasons. That's what i'm sayin, that's why a woman in my eyes at least it's just a piece of meat that I can stick my dick.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah, only because they have a hole and their greatest weapon is their mouth. They keep meow meow meow mawaw
> 
> you know, and when they get pissed off they jump like a basket ball
> 
> Now don't get me misunderstood, I don't wanna throw off useless hate. It's the truth, if you are too retard or too little to know this then that's your issue but and i say BUT
> 
> put it this way, a poor bitch from hood right, meets a dude, this dude has $$$ bam = She fucks him, whispers him two times ''I love u'' that fucker pisses himself, ye baby bla bla
> 
> then she takes his $ and drops him on the streets. Sadly our society tolerates and thinks that women are better, there's a society compeling that we man cannot talk about our feelings because we supposed to be robots
> 
> what the fuck? And they can bcz reasons. That's what i'm sayin, that's why a woman in my eyes at least it's just a piece of meat that I can stick my dick.


I think what you mean is that its unfair that men need to earn respect and women should always be respected.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I think what you mean is that its unfair that men need to earn respect


What kind of black magic do use to decipher Sandy's posts?



> women should always be respected



Women are stupid and I dont respect them


----------



## DopeM

"When women ran the north Americas, there was no tax, no debt.  Plenty of buffalo, plenty of beaver, clean water.  Women did all the work.  Medicine man free.  Men spent all day hunting and fishing.  All night having sex.  Only white man think he can improve a system like that"


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> What kind of black magic do use to decipher Sandy's posts?


Its called occultism


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> Sounds like a bunch of white dudes...


----------



## DopeM




----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Its called occultism



Gotta write the first letter of every line on some cow teeth, then throw them like dice and put the letters that land face up on a ouija board. Then your dead great aunt tells you through a seance.


----------



## thefirm

a man gave birth to shady, that's why his brain is so small, it had to fit through a dick hole


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well for me it was suppose a detox so for the rest of the week but fuct that up. So tomorrow I will try again for the rest of the week but alcohol is my downfall. Guess I need myself to have more dissapline . anyhow I'm happy but not so with myself... But happy.. Not always the best thing


----------



## DopeM

Wtf did you just say to me?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## SS373dOH

thefirm said:


> a man gave birth to shady, that's why his brain is so small, it had to fit through a dick hole


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> All found in the guise of a gaggle of white guys


... _i came_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well for me it was suppose a detox so for the rest of the week but fuct that up. So tomorrow I will try again for the rest of the week but alcohol is my downfall. Guess I need myself to have more dissapline . anyhow I'm happy but not so with myself... But happy.. Not always the best thing


stay strong man you're a trooper


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

thefirm said:


> a man gave birth to shady, that's why his brain is so small, it had to fit through a dick hole


Rosie O'Donnell wears underwear with dickholes in em.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thats hot and i would suck her clit ^^^

Fucking.   Damn.  Feeling the buzz.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I made three new threads today.


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah well I explained why cap says Bork all the time


----------



## w01fg4ng

I told someone the cold, hard truth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Rosie O'Donnell wears underwear with dickholes in em.


Mentally stimulating 

Words

No


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I made three new threads today.


I love you

That is all


----------



## mal3volent

You didn't tag me...

im hurt


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thanks cap ilu2


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Thanks cap ilu2


Bro i am on level infinity trippin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Madness if i ever forget who i am for like a year plus fill me in on all the shit i am too high to even whoaaa!.

Whotttttt

I cant even

Remind me about my shitty life tomorrow


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bro i am on level infinity trippin



That's some pretty high level stuff.

I'll be here when you come down too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's some pretty high level stuff.
> 
> I'll be here when you come down too.


I might never reintegrate ________


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think you're smart enough to pull it together.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Mhmm..

Never understood the mentality of tripping and browsing the internet. I when I smoke, I am very lucky that I live in the woods. It's a bliss. Staying quietly or having a laugh with someone. Hearing the nature itself. And no im not hippy, thank you. I just love nature, that doesn't mean you need to use catalogations.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I think you're smart enough to pull it together.


Haha

You would figure so

I think pulling it together is the dumb move


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I were a J could I smoke myself and still be high?

Only one way to find out: let's roll!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The secret to success in life: find out what others love and give it to them.


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> Mhmm..
> 
> Never understood the mentality of tripping and browsing the internet. I when I smoke, I am very lucky that I live in the woods.


The people outside the woods are even luckier.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The meaning of life can be found by repeating the MINDWHEEL


----------



## schizopath

If I were to make movies, my first script would be about a guy who ods and then get narcanned and says "which one of you fuckers narcanned me, I was trying to kill myself" and gets taken to a mental hospital. The seasons would be about him trying to kill himself in many ways but always failing (making them too complicated).


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> The secret to success in life: find out what others love and give it to them.


Thats what the people who want to suck me off are doing


----------



## Coffeeshroom

So pissed off now. I fix one part on my car and then now its worse. I give up


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fuck today also. I tried or succeeded helping a guy out that was busy being mugged. Two guys stole his cellphone and i saw it going down. Now this went off on the corner on a busy intersection  and no one dis shit. So i ran up and grabbed the guy wirh the c2llphone and got him in a choke hold from the back and took the cellphone out his pocket. I raised the phone in the air asking the guy if it's his and he shouted and quickly grabbed it from me. But as soon as he got it, he bolted away. And then this quys accomplices then went at me. Then i threw the guy i had restrained on the floor and immediately punch the next guy quickly in his gut, winding him. And while all this was going down there were about 30 odd people around us and all they did was stand by and watch. So i tried or did something good and i didnt even get a thank you from the victim. And as for the rest that stood around just gave me funny looks and then said why did i get involved in somwthing that has nothing to do with me. Wtf. Im not scared of them and told all onlookers to get fuct and that they all a bunch of cowards... anyhow just ranting. The fact that i placed my own life in danger to help out a guy getting mugged and all i got was nothing. Not a thank you from the victim and only judgement from the people around me. As for the two muggers they just walked away.. Fuck, yoy just have to love my country.

Anyhow i believe what i did was right and only hope if it happens to me that someone will help me too. But guess that was just the criminal "lack of better words" in me that doeant take shit and will stand up for anyone when i see shit that is wrong.

But now i also know that these okes most properly have a target on my head but i will deal with that if it ever happens

Just ashamed that people today are to scared to get involved or help when they see someone in trouble


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coffee, you are a sociopath. I don't understand this language that you keep using, it's Nadsat?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Coffee, you are a sociopath.


Why did this read off so fucking funnily.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Why did this read off so fucking funnily.


Its fun to give inanimate objects personality disorders. And technically coffee does have some sociopathic traits, such as lack of empathy.


----------



## schizopath

Naa it just reminded me of this



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Coffeeshroom

So im a sociopath for helping someone out.. great... as for nadsat... hmmm im afrikaans and my english isnt the best. Sorry for the confusion shady fox
 ..
Anyhow guess here its the same as the onlookers today. Guess you guys are also part of that group


----------



## devilsgospel

Coffeeshroom said:


> So im a sociopath for helping someone out.. great... as for nadsat... hmmm im afrikaans and my english isnt the best. Sorry for the confusion shady fox
> ..
> Anyhow guess here its the same as the onlookers today. Guess you guys are also part of that group



Lounge rule #1: Don't take anything Shady says seriously, he's...special


----------



## Coffeeshroom

devilsgospel said:


> Lounge rule #1: Don't take anything Shady says seriously, he's...special


Will keep it inmind... dankie


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye

how did you knew? 

we going back tonight

shit was crazy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Thats what the people who want to suck me off are doing


p.s. a BJ can go a long way in this world


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> if it happens to me that someone will help me too.


If you were here I'd help, I try to help anyone in need now it's such a fulfilling feeling I love it.  

stay strong coffee, you're a great guy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> So im a sociopath for helping someone out.. great... as for nadsat... hmmm im afrikaans and my english isnt the best. Sorry for the confusion shady fox
> ..
> Anyhow guess here its the same as the onlookers today. Guess you guys are also part of that group


Don't listen to Shady he is brain damaged.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

The Abyss is what I call my asshole and it sure as hell IS always open. Gaping, to be precise.
And you should also enter at your own risk. The construction crew sent to scaffold the place have been lost in there for _months_ and now the rescue team have gone missing too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> The Abyss is what I call my asshole and it sure as hell IS always open. Gaping, to be precise.
> And you should also enter at your own risk. The construction crew sent to scaffold the place have been lost in there for _months_ and now the rescue team have gone missing too.


I'm here to fix ur ass CE

hold still... this may take a little manholing


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm here to fix ur ass CE
> 
> hold still... this may take a little manholing



Just don't get sucked into the vortex 
They DO also call it The Black Hole but don't worry! That's just because it's necrotic


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you were here I'd help, I try to help anyone in need now it's such a fulfilling feeling I love it.
> 
> stay strong coffee, you're a great guy


Thanks bud. But will think twice before sharing what happened in my day. Just glad i didnt get stabbed in the process lol like last time. But so it is in this awesome country of mine.. how was your day Cap H?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Just don't get sucked into the vortex
> They DO also call it The Black Hole but don't worry! That's just because it's necrotic


I typically get my dick caught in the vortex until KERSPLOOGE *release*

btw I am having like.... all time hottest sex fuck 2019 whorella I am soSOSOSOSOoso much happier NOT trying for love/a relationship.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Thanks bud. But will think twice before sharing what happened in my day. Just glad i didnt get stabbed in the process lol like last time. But so it is in this awesome country of mine.. how was your day Cap H?


honestly man you're a trooper bringing peace/stability to your country, you're awesome.

I'm having A BUTTLOAD OF FUN (pun intended because my butt is not being used) and.... yeah.  

Tons of.... fun.  I can't be any more exact than that right now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

look


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly man you're a trooper bringing peace/stability to your country, you're awesome.
> 
> I'm having A BUTTLOAD OF FUN (pun intended because my butt is not being used) and.... yeah.
> 
> Tons of.... fun.  I can't be any more exact than that right now.


Lol you crack me up sometimes Cap H.. Gotta love it


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

he looks exactly like 

matrix

probably in another multi-verse this is him


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

left: CH off his diet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just wait for a before and after guys

i'm replacing every other meal with sucking a D

and every 3rd meal with DRUGS


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> left: CH off his diet


The diet of ass is keeping you in a good shape


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The diet of ass is keeping you in a good shape


ass and D's



yeah it is

and quite frankly it's turning me PANSEXUAL, but like Jesus that's like the Easter Bunny to me.  8(


----------



## schizopath

Btw the true meaning of an abyss:

Getting loads of drugs but having 2 drug tests in prolly friday and monday/tuesday.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> PANSEXUAL


The word youre looking for is sexsexual


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Btw the true meaning of an abyss:
> 
> Getting loads of drugs but having 2 drug tests in prolly friday and monday/tuesday.


IF YOU CAN ABSTAIN YOU'LL BE GREAT

If you HAVE TO, leave where you're at leave the drugs behind

STAY IN THE FREE WORLD


----------



## devilsgospel

So I just popped this big pocket of fluid on the back of my neck and it left a bunch of pus and blood like crazy high on the wall behind me


----------



## Shady's Fox

Do u wanna invoke

the mighty mastify

mistiing


erich

generic

from
da

depth
s

of

weirdness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a mom


----------



## Shady's Fox

Erich Generic said:


> well old friends it has been a many blue moons since ive been up on bl at this time
> 
> I hope all is resting well
> 
> this thread shal be my new vampire koffin journal
> 
> all is welcome
> 
> please contribute poems as well






Erich Generic said:


> just taking a moment to get a feel for the night
> I am so grateful for being back on bluelight
> 
> reading your wonderful narratives really gives us insight
> to your world and possibilities of ours
> 
> 
> some of which of you don't find it easy as it comes
> 
> I hope that we can all help each other in this way





Erich Generic said:


> television is nonexistent for me
> 
> I prefer a lot of quiet time on my own
> 
> I dream of the day to fancy a great book
> 
> one with all of our names written in it





Erich Generic said:


> perhaps all this dust has been getting in the way
> 
> to hold a simple conversation with one another
> 
> I dare say pop culture is ruining the minds of our youth
> 
> surely its time will come to an end just as many as you've forgotten





Erich Generic said:


> grumblings, I can hear the so called hatred foes of their inner workings
> your problems have its own way of sorting things out
> 
> never have I realized so much expectations.
> and so many shattered dreams of a pleasant stroll
> could bury its pain so deeply
> 
> you lash and claw at me
> withering into ash





Erich Generic said:


> IT IS MY great pleasure and duty to care, DEAR.
> 
> I can sense your hesitance  you adore, replying to such a sappy post.
> 
> I die die died.
> 
> 
> I am an amphetamine vampire.
> 
> it's what my invitation DOES voices from the dead I HEAR THEM CRy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIE DIE,DIE DIE DIE
> 
> my heart is broken forever and
> 
> there's no reason to know me
> 
> I'm IN HELL
> 
> 
> you earned your DEAR, dearly
> 
> 
> XOX
> 
> SIMPLY
> 
> DEAR
> 
> 
> DEAR DEAR DEAR
> 
> voices from the dead
> 
> 
> we will never get to meet





Erich Generic said:


> it seemed to make a lot of sense
> 
> all of this
> 
> but now I am losing interest in a lot of things
> 
> you took from her so early on
> 
> how could you do such a thing? I ask because
> 
> I do not wish to know. Simply, I do not wish to ask.
> 
> and yet it was I whom to follow the real devil's ways.
> 
> why, you are such a fool is beyond
> 
> my aims. leaving it all up to me, as it were;
> 
> your world is going to change as my youth waivers
> 
> into old age.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Are these real quotes?

The legendary Erich sounds like quite the poet.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He was, he was. He really was a cool guy aside his weirdness. But Erich mastify magnina

was closed in his own castle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fucked


----------



## Blowmonkey

devilsgospel said:


> So I just popped this big pocket of fluid on the back of my neck and it left a bunch of pus and blood like crazy high on the wall behind me


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## devilsgospel

Blowmonkey said:


> pics or it didn't happen.



I wanted to take a pic so bad but I got distracted showing my mom then cleaned it up

Next time I get one I'll show you, because it will probably come back I don't think I got it all


----------



## Blowmonkey

lol pls do 

tlc is so graphic, but I can't look away. Dr pimple popper, my 600lbs life, it's amazing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GOBBLED UP ALL THE DRUGS

friends still love me?

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> GOBBLED UP ALL THE DRUGS
> 
> friends still love me?



No.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> No.


yeah they do


you would too 

left you a bump of BORK on the mirror baeeee i got u bae


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> He was, he was. He really was a cool guy aside his weirdness. But Erich mastify magnina
> 
> was closed in his own castle


Erich was a little emo bitch that was only safe in his parents basement. 
with all the alts I wouldn’t be surprised if he still here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ERICH WAS A GOD


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> ERICH WAS A GOD


Was he banned or just left?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Maybe you are Erich


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Maybe you are Erich


Who knows lol


----------



## Shady's Fox

This being said I finished my tea. Green mint tea.

Agh, now am going to eat. Then be lazy, probably end up watchin some movie then later I will go out.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ah

its gettin hotter in here

fuck

ah


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> This being said I finished my tea. Green mint tea.
> 
> Agh, now am going to eat. Then be lazy, probably end up watchin some movie then later I will go out.


Go out? U mean outside the house? Into public?
Fuck! Not sure about that mate


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


>


U get ur benefits today?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yeah, you Erich.

Always though that Erich was cap's alt but now I am convinced

u are

da mastify ericha geanina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

REAL LIFE

i am BORKING


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> REAL LIFE
> 
> i am BORKING


What does that mean?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't joke again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> What does that mean?


----------



## Shady's Fox

that wat it means

u piss me off


----------



## Shady's Fox

am sorry, that was Shady...


----------



## Soso78

My teeth’s?
Ahhh ffs not my teeth’s


----------



## w01fg4ng

cupcakes are bad for them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WOLF what the fuuuuck just happened to me

I suspect there is a word for this


----------



## Soso78

Yaauyyy little spoons here with some new ting.
Oh wait, same old ting.
Dopem fucked u over in the Wolfgang vs dopem.


----------



## w01fg4ng

edgelords gonna edge


----------



## Shady's Fox

yoo that cupcake

is so fkin swag


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> WOLF what the fuuuuck just happened to me
> 
> I suspect there is a word for this


vampire koffin got edited


----------



## Soso78

That’s some fast editing lil spoon


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso, no one doxs you

both of u retards, the world isn't against you.


----------



## Soso78

U know the truth hurts when it deleted in less than a minute


----------



## Shady's Fox

did u count it? like on fingers


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Soso, no one doxs you or him
> 
> both of u retards, the world isn't against you.


Listen shady, I’ve stuck up for u when people was saying u was mentally retarded so don’t fuck me over. Or do. Whatever u want


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> lil spoon


You're easy to train.


----------



## Shady's Fox

no don't be mad


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> You're easy to train.


If the cap fits lil spoon


----------



## Soso78

captain h was saying


Shady's Fox said:


> no don't be mad


well don’t make me mad then lol
U join in with cunts and ur just another cunt.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Mhmmm

pls elaborate


----------



## devilsgospel

Too much cum in here

Ew


----------



## Shady's Fox

@somnilicious


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## somnilicious

Whoosa? What? I am invoked?


----------



## Shady's Fox

^^ Yo crazy, whatcha doin?


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> You're easy to train.


Dopem wins 
Thread closed
Fggt


----------



## w01fg4ng

Try harder


----------



## somnilicious

just walked past my computer while trying to cast away the demons in my head... I cunt even understand what you fucks do in here. I just see something mentioning too much cum then I am summoned. What is with this nonsense?


----------



## Shady's Fox

haaa

i dropped my cigars

fuck you

hahaaaa


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> Try harder


To do what?
All u do is delete posts and close threads u lil bitch.


----------



## somnilicious

Shady's Fox said:


> haaa
> 
> i dropped my cigars
> 
> fuck you
> 
> hahaaaa



I lost me marbles.... so nah... fawk u


----------



## Shady's Fox

am goin to take a shit


----------



## Shady's Fox

*burps*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> u lil bitch.


That's the queen I know.


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> *burps*





Shady's Fox said:


> am goin to take a shit


Just do what captn does and shit all over the thread


----------



## w01fg4ng

You seem constipated, maybe you should shut up all over the thread.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> That's the queen I know.


What a gay thing to say. Call a straight guy queen
Ur the type of gay that gives gays a bad name.


----------



## devilsgospel

I love watching Soso shit talk mods and get banned

Keep it up pls


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> I love watching Soso shit talk mods and get banned
> 
> Keep it up pls


I also shit talk bl crew. Unfortunately I don’t know who u are so can’t. 
can crew ban?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> straight guy


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> I also shit talk bl crew. Unfortunately I don’t know who u are so can’t.
> can crew ban?



You don't deserve to know

Yes I can so watch yoself 

Who b& you last time? Was it Cap or was that a different time


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


>


Yep straight. Only ever been attracted to women.
prob hard for a lil spoon to believe but it’s true.


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> You don't deserve to know
> 
> Yes I can so watch yoself
> 
> Who b& you last time? Was it Cap or was that a different time


 watch yoself 
U say that like I’d give a shit if I was banned.


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> watch yoself
> U say that like I’d give a shit if I was banned.



Sorry bro didn't know you were a badass


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> Sorry bro didn't know you were a badass


Says the cunt telling people to “watch yo self”


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Says the cunt telling people to “watch yo self”



Apparently my sarcasm has gone over your head

Ur so cute, keep being cute like I said I love it


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Yep straight. Only ever been attracted to women.
> prob hard for a lil spoon to believe but it’s true.


The joke was about your gender, not your sexuality.  

But you love over-telling us how straight you are so it makes me think that we won the first half as well.


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> Apparently my sarcasm has gone over your head
> 
> Ur so cute, keep being cute like I said I love it


Of course u was being sarcastic, no one calls someone a bad ass and means it. Apart from 70/80s films.
Unless Chuck Norris says it I’m assuming it’s sarcasm.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> The joke was about your gender, not your sexuality.
> 
> But you love over-telling us how straight you are so it makes me think that we won the first half as well.


I don’t get ur sense of humour
Ur right, I’m gay as fuck. I’ve never been with a man or been slightly attracted to a man but u won the first half so I must be.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Ur right, I’m gay as fuck.


Feel better?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> DopeM got the Casual Observer title by winning the photo contest in the LAVA forum.  You can donate $25 I think it is to change your name.




I'd lol but this makes me sick.

Mind you, I received an email today from MAPS  with receipt of $25 donation with thanks.

Lol

You're welcome.


----------



## Soso78

Yes. I think I’m almost gay enough to become a mod.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm threatened by straight men




Who gives a shit, if he straight let him bang on about it as much as CH does his sexuality you bigot.


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Yes. I think I’m almost gay enough to become a mod.



I learned in a different conversation that this is indeed a requirement 

I was a mod for a little while but then I went to a pray away the gay bible group, so now I'm no longer eligible


----------



## devilsgospel

Pluggle said:


> Who gives a shit, if he straight let him bang on about it as much as CH does his sexuality you bigot.



I am forced to admit that this is a good point


----------



## w01fg4ng

Pluggle said:


> Who gives a shit, if he straight let him bang on about it as much as CH does his sexuality you bigot.


Seriously was just making fun of his gender.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Occult mea


devilsgospel said:


> I call "Resident Occultist" title




Occult means blood in faeces in pathology terms dear.


"FOB= FRCAL OCCULT BLOOD"


Usually hemorrhoids  or polyps or cancer.


Have  you had a colonoscopy?

Nom nom propofol /fent...


----------



## Soso78

Pluggle said:


> Who gives a shit, if he straight let him bang on about it as much as CH does his sexuality you bigot.


It’s ok to say your gay here but if you say your a straight male you can expect to be disliked for it.


----------



## w01fg4ng

derpeshtire sauce


----------



## devilsgospel

Pluggle said:


> Occult mea
> 
> 
> 
> Occult means blood in faeces in pathology terms dear.
> 
> 
> "FOB= FRCAL OCCULT BLOOD"
> 
> 
> Usually hemorrhoids  or polyps or cancer.
> 
> 
> Have  you had a colonoscopy?
> 
> Nom nom propofol /fent...



Occult means hidden knowledge

I haven't had one formally per se but sometimes I get up in there for other reasons, feels okay to me


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> It’s ok to say your gay here but if you say your a straight male you can expect to be disliked for it.




I'm straight too and could not give even a quarter of a shit about sexuality enough to make it all I focus on,  who fucking cares seriously.


Omg omg straight omg omg I'm so straight


Omg I'm gay I'm gay

Omg I'm bi I'm bi



Ffs yawn


----------



## w01fg4ng

lel


----------



## w01fg4ng

gardenhose.gif


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Meh imagine being so weak to be a mod who needs an alt to post publically.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Imagine all the derpechstire sauce


----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just got done talking with a guy at the bus stop. He was doing horizontal push-ups, AKA on a lamp post. He boxes for fun and gave me tips on fighting, like build up my knuckles so when I punch I don't "bleed at the crime scene".. at which point I asked about his past fights and at which point he told me he gets paid to beat the fuck out of people by high profile drug dealers. He was planning on staying at the bus stop "for work" but instead took the bus with me and continued to tell me his life story. Hopped off the first stop and told me to remember what I've learned. I thought that was pretty cool, even if he's not a paid fighter.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> I just got done talking with a guy at the bus stop. He was doing horizontal push-ups, AKA on a lamp post. He boxes for fun and gave me tips on fighting, like build up my knuckles so when I punch I don't "bleed at the crime scene".. at which point I asked about his past fights and at which point he told me he gets paid to beat the fuck out of people by high profile drug dealers. He was planning on staying at the bus stop "for work" but instead took the bus with me and continued to tell me his life story. Hopped off the first stop and told me to remember what I've learned. I thought that was pretty cool, even if he's not a paid fighter.


I wonder if he puts an ad on cl for such work, what does his resume look like ?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He said he takes pictures at the scene, so probably some Kodak moments


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> He said he takes pictures at the scene, so probably some Kodak moments


Couldnt imagine getting my ass beat, then dude kneeling beside my beaten body to take a selfie.


----------



## Tubbs

I can 100% imagine this tbh, I may do this next time hopeless gets lippy tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> You're easy to train.


*JERKS OFF TO COMPLETION*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Too much cum in here
> 
> Ew


*CUMS A SECOND TIME*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Just do what captn does and shit all over the thread



*SHOOTS A THIRD LOAD*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I love watching Soso shit talk mods and get banned
> 
> Keep it up pls



*SHOOTS A FAT FOURTH LOAD*

guys pls, pls I have to save up my next load....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pluggle said:


> Meh imagine being so weak to be a mod who needs an alt to post publically.


hi my name is CAPTAIN HEROIN

I am SHADY'S MOTHER
as well as
Eric Generique
as well as
VampyrKoffin69Lovr


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning world, just chased my FB out my place as she irritated me and judge me and my mate. Anyhow, guess we still got what we both wanted.
Now to get leveled out and deal with the world.


----------



## DopeM

Sometimes I wish I could do that to mine.  But then I wouldn't have a doormat!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning world, just chased my FB out my place as she irritated me and judge me and my mate. Anyhow, guess we still got what we both wanted.
> Now to get leveled out and deal with the world.


THAT'S SO HOT

that's what I did before
LITERALLY
before my life got
100% better

run them OUTTT

WHORELLA

who the fuck THEY ARE judging me



Coffeeshroom said:


> Now to get leveled out and deal with the world.


THISSS

honestly though if you stand up for who you are and what you believe in

you'll be cumming buckets of joy and happiness in no time.

COFFEE you are too good for RSA come to America pls

COFFEE for RSA President 2020



DopeM said:


> Sometimes I wish I could do that to mine.  But then I wouldn't have a doormat!


Yeah I tossed my sexual doormat out the door because he wouldn't speak up and ask for my D

so he ain't getting my D anymore.  

The "ACID TEST" is if they will eat acid with me and then do more drugs and get faced out.  

That was a pretty much 0% no from 2019WHORELLA so I'm like yeah I'd rather go back in time 10 years and blow my own brains out than be with you. 

OH WOW that's what I should tell him LOL


----------



## DopeM

Tubbs said:


> I can 100% imagine this tbh, I may do this next time hopeless gets lippy tbh



Why wait? (not that it'll be long)
There's a long list of things I can think of as acceptable legal defenses to slapping him upside the head and then photographing it.

Although,as my scissoring partner I can tell you his hip flexor game is on point and my money is on him in a fair fist fight (mostly because I know he wouldn't fight fair)

And b4 you go all GUNS on me idc we are strictly speaking of a hypothetical fistfight 

AND it wouldn't be fair bc as a felon hopey can't own any munitions


----------



## DopeM

Benzos aren't for human consumption but I wouldn't mind one atm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Benzos aren't for human consumption but I wouldn't mind one atm


yeah they're for dogs like me

BORK BORK


----------



## DopeM

Heh, I shoulda copped some doggy xans and K last vet visit....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> K








OH GOD I have to shove tasteless bland food into my face

it only tastes good with SEX AND DRUGS

otherwise food is like WHO FUCKING CARES WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER EATING


----------



## DopeM

You're very caught up in this existential shit.

I think you're smarter than that.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> OH GOD I have to shove tasteless bland food into my face
> 
> it only tastes good with SEX AND DRUGS
> 
> otherwise food is like WHO FUCKING CARES WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER EATING


Well if you aren't putting drugs in you're food you're probably doing it wrong.


----------



## schizopath

FUCK THE METH CAME. I JUST WANNA START A MILF FAP MARATHON AND THEN MAKE 50$ KILLING BOSSES ON RUNESCAPE


----------



## DopeM

Why don't you just sell the meth if you're that hard up for cash?


----------



## schizopath

BUT I CANT TAKE THE METH EVEN THOUGH IM FUCKING SWEATING. MY DRUG DOCTOR MIGHT START ME UP ON A ADHD TESTS AND THEN MEDS


----------



## schizopath

NO LOL I MEANT THAT I WOULD KILL BOSSES IN A GAME FOR 2 DAYS. JUST SAID IT AS CASH FOR THE NON PLAYERS.


----------



## DopeM

Can you actually make $$ this way?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> You're very caught up in this existential shit.
> 
> I think you're smarter than that.


nah the nature of life, death, existence, non-existence, space, time, is all I'm here to explore. 

Nothing has any intrinsic meaning and I'm here to denounce all faiths all religions all gods and the world.

FIGHTING THE HOLY WAR AGAINST THE IRG/FRANCE for FREEDOM FRIES


----------



## schizopath

YEAH. IVE SOLD GOLD FOR CASH. AMERICANS COULD ACTUALLY EARN MORE THAN THEIR METH COSTS KILLING PRETTY MUCH ANY BOSS ON RUNESCAPE. THE BEST BOSS WOULD BE AT ABOUT 5$/HOUR.


----------



## DopeM

How much math are we talking?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> BUT I CANT TAKE THE METH EVEN THOUGH IM FUCKING SWEATING. MY DRUG DOCTOR MIGHT START ME UP ON A ADHD TESTS AND THEN MEDS


Take a vacation/stay at a friend's place.  LEAVE THE METH and you will be OK

Don't do it!  STAY ABOVE THE INFLUENCE SCHIZO you are STRONGER than an inanimate object.



schizopath said:


> 5$/HOUR.


this is true though.  

MMO game currency -> $ iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> How much math are we talking?
> 
> 
> Lol my W-2 was in that photo


LOL

4 real tho that would last me.... a long fucking time.  I can't touch that poison.  

It's like soul poison for a dying Cpt. brain.  

IN B4 tlb really bans me for the DOPEM appreciation thread.  

"He won't ban you"

...._I can hope_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Well if you aren't putting drugs in you're food you're probably doing it wrong.








lul

my owners forgot to put RC benzos in my water cup

now I'm up for DAYSSSSSS fuck me

can I just fall asleep w/ MADNESS in a cuddle puddle

I promise I won't try anything w/ him

MADNESS I LOVE U BB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

82,002 posts

and 17,998 posts to go until my suicide! 

in b4 cpt bans himself from LIFE


----------



## DopeM

Wait, tlb hates me too?!

Yea, I don't know wtf I'm gonna do with it.  Nobody wants that shit round here.  I'll prob just eat it over the next year. My buddy gave it to me for some seeds and grow tents.  Turns out you can grow meth.  

I thought he said it was only 2.  But it looks like he meant balls instead of gs.  I should probably weigh it but then I can't be irresponsible with it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Wait, tlb hates me too?!










> Nobody wants that shit round here.  I'll prob just eat it over the next year.


come 2 the GOLDEN COAST that shit is like brain candy for all the plebes.  



> I should probably weigh it but then I can't be irresponsible with it.


I had the same thought about something I picked up recently 

I know those feels.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> THAT'S SO HOT
> 
> that's what I did before
> LITERALLY
> before my life got
> 100% better
> 
> run them OUTTT
> 
> WHORELLA
> 
> who the fuck THEY ARE judging me
> 
> 
> THISSS
> 
> honestly though if you stand up for who you are and what you believe in
> 
> you'll be cumming buckets of joy and happiness in no time.
> 
> COFFEE you are too good for RSA come to America pls
> 
> COFFEE for RSA President 2020


Lol me as President, that would be awesome. But im actually trying to write a book of all the things happening in my country and how naive people/kids/adults/parents are about what is really happening and all the corruption. But that is a long term goal as im very connected with the underground scene and the things i see and know of. 

But i would love to immigrate to the states. Just waiting foe my responsibilities here to change and then i can put myself first again for a change.

But overall thank you for the kind words and praise so to speak.

Anyhow need tp get going to go supervise on one of my job sites. So good day to all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol me as President, that would be awesome. But im actually trying to write a book of all the things happening in my country and how naive people/kids/adults/parents are about what is really happening and all the corruption. But that is a long term goal as im very connected with the underground scene and the things i see and know of.
> 
> But i would love to immigrate to the states. Just waiting foe my responsibilities here to change and then i can put myself first again for a change.
> 
> But overall thank you for the kind words and praise so to speak.
> 
> Anyhow need tp get going to go supervise on one of my job sites. So good day to all


have fun at work

this is pretty much my job right here:






I'm a twerk instructor.  

use your thighs to shake your ass, loosen back muscles, and keep trying shit w/ me as a coach and I'll tell U when u get it just rite

male female black white straight gay doesn't matter come 2 cpt he wants to get u LAID


----------



## DopeM

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol me as President, that would be awesome. But I'm actually trying to write a book...But that is a long term goal as im very connected with the underground scene and the things i see and know of.



The real dopemaster appears tl;Dr n all!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> The real dopemaster appears tl;Dr n all!


honestly Coffee is too cool to be a dopemaster 

so are you

even SKL is now that I Think of it

brb DOPEMing life until I OC30's to death while critiquing Pollack paintings


----------



## schizopath

METHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUMMETHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUMMETHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUM


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> have fun at work
> 
> this is pretty much my job right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a twerk instructor.
> 
> use your thighs to shake your ass, loosen back muscles, and keep trying shit w/ me as a coach and I'll tell U when u get it just rite
> 
> male female black white straight gay doesn't matter come 2 cpt he wants to get u LAID


I'm not sure fadedstayer will appreciate your appropriation of her Img butt did u know jgrimez is also a dancer?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

DopeM said:


> The real dopemaster appears tl;Dr n all!


Not sure if this is sarcasm or not. But anyhow...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

twerking for the camera

and there's nothing illegal or inherently sexual about twerking

COME 1 COME ALL to the TWERKATHON TENT OF MIRACLES


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> METHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUMMETHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUMMETHHYDROMORPHONELYRICATHCGUM


Lofl, guess you won't be getting that Addy scrip netime soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> jgrimez is also a dancer?


I'm hooking up w/ mostly dancers or hair dressers at the moment

does this mean JG is on my D?


----------



## DopeM

Coffeeshroom said:


> Not sure if this is sarcasm or not. But anyhow...


Yea man don't mind me.  It's just that he had all these cooky ideas of being president and being an artist and designer and half-baked plans and his posts were soooooo god awful long.  

I think he died but I chose this name as an homage to all bl can be for this, my 6th attempt at integrating into this society


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I think he died


fentanyl in the OC30's


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm hooking up w/ mostly dancers or hair dressers at the moment
> 
> does this mean JG is on my D?


It might!

Did you also know he is a Jew?  Ofc you did bc he will tell you at every chance he gets right before he shits on them.  Dancing Jew?  Anyone?  Seeing as he is our resident Conspiracy Theorist or as he prefers to say Alternative Thinker I demand he is brought back from his ban!  We must consult him on his being involved in 9/11.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea man don't mind me.  It's just that he had all these cooky ideas of being president and being an artist and designer and half-baked plans and his posts were soooooo god awful long.
> 
> I think he died but I chose this name as an homage to all bl can be for this, my 6th attempt at integrating into this society


6th and last hopefully

because you are awesome just the way you are bb








DopeM said:


> Dancing Jew?


...hot

p.s. I am a fan of Jewish ppl

so we can't naysay on them ok bb love

I'm on that whole "Forgive everyone until you are a PLUR klub kid and  get all the drugs in ur system" so... I am never gonna reprimand you I'll mother you into PLUR klub kid kingdom of jesus khrist


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> fentanyl in the OC30's


He probably just tried talking to a local bostonite about his plans and they killed him.  They don't like ppl there and they like his type even less


----------



## DopeM

I often ponder what CA pussy tastes like

I'll find out someday.  Even if it's 10years past her expiration.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> He probably just tried talking to a local bostonite about his plans and they killed him.  They don't like ppl there and they like his type even less


one of my [male] BL friends got dateraped by a dude in Boston

they probably died too RIP broseph

It's a rough fuckin' city I'd probably die there too


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> 6th and last hopefully
> 
> because you are awesome just the way you are bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hot
> 
> p.s. I am a fan of Jewish ppl
> 
> so we can't naysay on them ok bb love
> 
> I'm on that whole "Forgive everyone until you are a PLUR klub kid and  get all the drugs in ur system" so... I am never gonna reprimand you I'll mother you into PLUR klub kid kingdom of jesus khrist


The parenthesis were grimez emphasis. Deadass.


----------



## schizopath

I snorted like 0.02g and feels like the best shit of 2020 is coming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear DOPEM

how did you get to be so awesome

yours truly

jesus khrist


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> The parenthesis were grimez emphasis. Deadass.


oh I know bb love

I'm just friendly warning you because I sense no animosity/hatred coming from your PLUR self

but ppl mistake my PLUR hatred of the French for actual hatred

YES I would fuck Francois sagat
YES I would let him fuck my corpse back to life
NO I wouldn't really WANT to come back but... if I have to... I'll put up w/ it
NO I will not go to France, no matter what


----------



## DopeM

Dude, Californians have a toooooootally different view on sex and sexuality from anyone I've ever known ever anywhere outside (especially OC)

Not a bad thing not a good  thing.  Just... different


----------



## DopeM

I mean... I have (((things))) but it's only bc I found the idea so ridiculous and at the same time extremely efficient at getting under skins


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I snorted like 0.02g and feels like the best shit of 2020 is coming


that's how i feel on just the right drug combo too

2020 is gonna ROCK for us all


----------



## DopeM

That Harry Potter elixir shit.

I'm walking on sunshine!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Just... different


we fuck whoever we want

tell our partners about it

they forgive us

go to the STD clinic w/ us

yeaaaaaa boiiiiiiiiiiiiii

free love 1970's hippie style PLUR cuddle puddle

we'll try to figure out who was fucking who after it's all said and done

paternity tests are really awesome tools for "what really went on in that cuddle puddle..."

I AM NOT THE FATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DopeM

Am I the only member to ever have an appreciation thread with, technically, 0 posts?

It just seems to permeate the entire population.  In the rest of the civilized world, we sneak a peak - if we are feeling very brazen we make direct eye contact and a nod or wink and then one last once over to make sure they caught it.

In California they just rape you with their eyes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> That Harry Potter elixir shit.
> 
> I'm walking on sunshine!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Am I the only member to ever have an appreciation thread with, technically, 0 posts?


to be fair my 1st post was #1

and there's probably a few that got shut down right there too

but you can claim that and until someone negates your claim w/ evidence I will buy it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IT'S TIME TO FEEL GOOD!


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> to be fair my 1st post was #1
> 
> and there's probably a few that got shut down right there too
> 
> but you can claim that and until someone negates your claim w/ evidence I will buy it


Apologies, I mistook where it said Replies:0 for posts.  I swear before this xenophobic new system we went by posts not replies.


I'm adding it to my next mod resume!  And probably irl career resume two!  Sup @alasdairm ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Apologies, I mistook where it said Replies:0 for posts.  I swear before this xenophobic new system we went by posts not replies.


lulz

the new system is so AIDS


----------



## schizopath

The words with which they track my porn view

"milf"
"anal"
"blowbang"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The words with which they track my porn view
> 
> "milf"
> "anal"
> "blowbang"


that's hot.

dang it ya'll are making me think of how sober/unsexed I am.  

_I am fundamentally loathsome_


----------



## DopeM

Lol I wish I hadn't just scrubbed my history so I could put you to shame


----------



## DopeM

However, I think the reason I did it is so I would not feel the shame


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> However, I think the reason I did it is so I would not feel the shame


any problem I have with the not-me is a problem I have with myself, and as soon as I work on it I love everything again.

DRUGS.

I Need DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS DRUGS

it makes me feel like I left the stove on
it makes me feel like I overdosed on heroin
let's snort ALL THE DOPE tonight
no regrets, just highs
we can DANCE until we DIE
you and I, we'll be HIGH FOREVER


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> the instinct to put someone to shame is not PLUR klub kid in the kingdom of jesus khrist behavior
> 
> 
> 
> we like to put france to BLAME
> and individuals to AWESOME


It was a turn of phrase, I don't necessarily want him to feel shame so much as I want him to up his porn game.  That's that shit that straight edge middle schoolers are searching, not grown ass methheads


----------



## schizopath

The real question is which will happen first: Trump gets re-impeached or Schizo cums?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I want him to up his porn game


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The real question is which will happen first: Trump gets re-impeached or Schizo cums?


Trump re-elected

but to be fair that's already "happened" and all of time happened at once, space is real, time is illusory just like the self.  

It's a macro phenomena.  At the core of particle physics time becomes irrelevant.


----------



## DopeM

Yea so why do you get all worked up about being here, now?


----------



## DopeM

Baba ram dass may be a fraud but I can't ever get that phrase out of my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea so why do you get all worked up about being here, now?


hmmmm?

I must be in a psychedelic trip still because brainwords make no ABSence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey guys
> 
> i met a girl recently
> 
> we both went thru a break up
> 
> i wanna so fuck her just for a mercy fuck
> 
> and she's got curves and is a hot latina
> 
> ADVICE?  should I just tap that shit and ask questions later?


this isn't a troll question I am dead serious and I have her #

am thinking about a few more casual hang outs first before I play sex cards

but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................but I kinda feel like licking the sticky envelope ... again......................


----------



## DopeM

Go for it, I always suspected the CaptainHomo thing was just a shtick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Go for it, I always suspected the CaptainHomo thing was just a shtick


it was my hurt ego retracting into its own body like a turtle head but my D wouldn't follow suit so I had to stick it in the next best thing


----------



## DopeM

You're rly the most cishetero male here and everyone knows they need the biggest walls and fronts to protect their fragile egos...  

Completely destroyed sosos argument


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's so SAD that the drugs are leaving
it's TIME to start grieving 
but after all is said and done
I'll be horny because you're hung OHOHHhhHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb CHER"s house party

I would so live @ her pad but she said I'm too young and needs a real man


----------



## DopeM

Looks like you beat me to it

Bl also seems to be a solid meh potentiator.  I swear I was about to get some sleep 2 hours ago.


Finna get kicked outta bed with all this text responsive toping too


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2020 is gonna ROCK for us all


I salute you in this. I believe a lot of us are gonna strive towards a successful year in 2020. A new decade and new opportunities


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> I salute you in this. I believe a lot of us are gonna strive towards a successful year in 2020. A new decade and new opportunities


2020, the last year of my life, the year of my overdose....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Looks like you beat me to it
> 
> Bl also seems to be a solid meh potentiator.  I swear I was about to get some sleep 2 hours ago.
> 
> 
> Finna get kicked outta bed with all this text responsive toping too


bl+meth=up for dayssssssss

I can't sleep on meth it's insidious I've done 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 days no sleep.

Met someone who topped my record w/o stims and she was hot but not my type

I like Latina milfs, or no kids I don't care I want to get up in there

HELP I might be sexually attracted to this girl HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP me

I haven't met a girl I wanted to put my D inside in... a long fucking time.


----------



## DopeM

Coffeeshroom said:


> I salute you in this. I believe a lot of us are gonna strive towards a successful year in 2020. A new decade and new opportunities


Sounds boring


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey guys
> 
> i met a girl recently
> 
> we both went thru a break up
> 
> i wanna so fuck her just for a mercy fuck
> 
> and she's got curves and is a hot latina
> 
> ADVICE?  should I just tap that shit and ask questions later?


Think you answered your own question


----------



## Coffeeshroom

DopeM said:


> Sounds boring


Boring to some but light at the end of the tunnel for others


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> bl+meth=up for dayssssssss
> 
> I can't sleep on meth it's insidious I've done 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 days no sleep.
> 
> Met someone who topped my record w/o stims and she was hot but not my type
> 
> I like Latina milfs, or no kids I don't care I want to get up in there
> 
> HELP I might be sexually attracted to this girl HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP me
> 
> I haven't met a girl I wanted to put my D inside in... a long fucking time.


Lol you said Latina w/o kids?  I think they die and return to dust if they haven't procreated by 15.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm soaking strictly from anecdotal evidence and I haven't been to the Hispanic part of town since the invention of the dark web which alleviated my need to cold cop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Lol you said Latina w/o kids?  I think they die and return to dust if they haven't procreated by 15.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm soaking strictly from anecdotal evidence and I haven't been to the Hispanic part of town since the invention of the dark web which alleviated my need to cold cop


I'm unsure ttytt

but if she hasn't gotten pregnant yet..... she better ask for me to put a condom on.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHY AM I SO GAY yet I still want vagina
> 
> I AM NOT BI, pansexuality is a lie
> 
> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP send FUDGE


Maybe she has a dick?


----------



## DopeM

Can someone help me poop?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHY AM I SO GAY yet I still want vagina
> 
> I AM NOT BI, pansexuality is a lie
> 
> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP send FUDGE


Have fun and do one in the pink and the other in the stink.. Best of both worlds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Can someone help me poop?


do you get constipated from math?

because that shit makes the shit fly out my ass and I hear it's supposed to do the opposite....


----------



## DopeM

I don't know what that means and I'm not touching it with schizos dick while wolf's pushing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Have fun and do one in the pink and the other in the stink.. Best of both worlds


Will plan on doing this.

Going to go make food, I think, because I'm starving and I don't even want to get stoned, that's a bad sign.

I'M TURNING INTO SOMEONE I'M NOT HELPPPP


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you get constipated from math?
> 
> because that shit makes the shit fly out my ass and I hear it's supposed to do the opposite....


It's the lack of caloric intake is my guess.

I usually am a very regular 4-6er but I go down to 1 maybe 2 during marathons.  My body thinks it needs to relieve itself but nothing is there...

Yw for those intimate details of my life please forward to my pal wolf for future inuendo


----------



## DopeM

Oh wow, she hasn't even given the green light yet?  No wonder you and the hound get on so well
If you're nothing than logic states your idea is nothing.  It is neither a good idea or a bad one.  It just is(n't)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when the vampyr koffin opens to let vagina in

OH GOD HELP ME NOW I'm not ready for all this next level shit

I want to go back to crying in my bed and planning suicide

SOMEONE HELP


----------



## DopeM

Lol another thing abt LA.  You're all goddamned musicians or producers, or whatever you call the "just push play and get hypey" set


----------



## mal3volent

Cap if you ever need my assistance make sure to @ me because my brain can't process all that at once.

you know when you're reading a book and you stop and realize you don't remember the last 20 pages and you have to start the chapter over again?

i only remember you wanting to rub dicks with madness


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> outerspace with 200 dicks and 5 asses.


See now that's the sort of searching @schizopath should be inputting into the ol' bust a nut algorithms..m


----------



## mal3volent

Lol I still can't merge posts. God damn it.

i feel like it's a conspiracy to get your post count to 100k


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah except everyone likes my sexy alien self except for me

ugh this is such shit

or at least they like me for at least one of my D's

food is in oven.... fattening will commence soon

I actually managed to stop eating 10+ meals a day and it looks like I'm going to be thin forever.

BRB crying tears made of olive oil and salt

I'm fucking cold, angry, depressed, bored, want to off myself and exhilarated to keep pushing myself through this painful madness of eternal soul torture.


----------



## DopeM

K I'm going to get some sleep before this day rly starts to shit on me.

It's been a pleasure being a part of Captain's 7 page blog, otherwise known as TL, can this am...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Lol I still can't merge posts. God damn it.
> 
> i feel like it's a conspiracy to get your post count to 100k


i replied via pm

and cleaned up some of my trash

i can merge posts

I have no power to do this but I was gonna say I MANUALLY REMOVED YOUR ABILITY TO MERGE MY POSTS 

j/k obvs because I'm too brain fucked/ s mods can't do that IIRC


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> Lol I still can't merge posts. God damn it.
> 
> i feel like it's a conspiracy to get your post count to 100k


Why bother he's just going to drop at least a deucer right after you've managed to clean up the rest of the shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> K I'm going to get some sleep before this day rly starts to shit on me.
> 
> It's been a pleasure being a part of Captain's 7 page blog, otherwise known as TL, can this am...


ok night dopem

i'l PM mal about how sorry I am for my manwhore ways


DopeM said:


> Why bother he's just going to drop at least a deucer right after you've managed to clean up the rest of the shit


ok that's my GLAMOUR ADDICTION and I'm working on clicking Edit ok


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> K I'm going to get some sleep before this day rly starts to shit on me.
> 
> It's been a pleasure being a part of Captain's 7 page blog, otherwise known as TL, can this am...



wow I feel like Im late to the orgy, im just now taking my pants off and you two are making a sandwich in the kitchen


----------



## cduggles

madness00 said:


> I just got done talking with a guy at the bus stop. He was doing horizontal push-ups, AKA on a lamp post. He boxes for fun and gave me tips on fighting, like build up my knuckles so when I punch I don't "bleed at the crime scene".. at which point I asked about his past fights and at which point he told me he gets paid to beat the fuck out of people by high profile drug dealers. He was planning on staying at the bus stop "for work" but instead took the bus with me and continued to tell me his life story. Hopped off the first stop and told me to remember what I've learned. I thought that was pretty cool, even if he's not a paid fighter.


That’s so funny because I know an former Olympian for Taekwondo who became muscle for dealers, too. Isn’t life bizarre?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> That’s so funny because I know an former Olympian for Taekwondo who became muscle for dealers, too. Isn’t life bizarre?


CDUGGY

ummmm

i hope you didn't stumble in here until now

I AM SO *ASS*HAMED


----------



## cduggles

@Captain.Heroin Teehee.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my greatest joy will be doing a lot of drugs and deleting every post i've ever created

I CAN EASILY DESTROY ALL THE THINGS I HAVE CREATED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

help

I ate a meal and

I am still hungry

This sucks I have to eat cereal to abate my hunger and eradicate this sickness they call life

life, ends in death
why is it called life?

I am not living, I am dying

and Death looks becoming on me


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> my greatest joy will be doing a lot of drugs and deleting every post i've ever created
> 
> I CAN EASILY DESTROY ALL THE THINGS I HAVE CREATED



you don't have to delete any more posts

if you delete too many posts at once it will create a tear in the space time continuum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> it will create a tear in the space time continuum


this is my ultimate desire so the illusion of time can stop forever

there's some beauuutiful moments where I'd be totes happier if I'd have died.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> this is my ultimate desire so the illusion of time can stop forever
> 
> there's some beauuutiful moments where I'd be totes happier if I'd have died.



did you ever see that movie The Time Machine? He goes to the future and the military or someone fucked too much with gravity or something and the moon was breaking Apart. Then he passes out in the time machine, goes waaaaaay too far. So far that everyone was primitive again and there were these cannibal vampires living underground


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> did you ever see that movie The Time Machine? He goes to the future and the military or someone fucked too much with gravity or something and the moon was breaking Apart. Then he passes out in the time machine, goes waaaaaay too far. So far that everyone was primitive again and there were these cannibal vampires living underground


no I haven't

I don't watch a lot of movies, it typically takes a cuddle puddle, lots of drugs, and a lot of D sucking/grabbing for me to sit through a whole movie

and typically I don't make it the whole way through, because sex and drugs

HELP I can't sit still for 8 hours and have nothing better to do BORKBORKBORKBORK

the dog in my head wants to kill me

and I don't have enough rope or gasoline to go to the ideal tree


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> you don't have to delete any more posts
> 
> if you delete too many posts at once it will create a tear in the space time continuum


But also extend his life as he was previously staring that 100k is the end.  My God man, we've found the fountain of youth.


----------



## DopeM

Hint: it's meth psychosis 

You can't get old if you have no idea how old you are, when your birthday is, 9r what even time and space is

Blackguypointingtoheadinathoightfulmanner.png


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SS373dOH said:


> Couldnt imagine getting my ass beat, then dude kneeling beside my beaten body to take a selfie.



No just a picture of the body.


----------



## Tubbs

DopeM said:


> Why wait? (not that it'll be long)
> There's a long list of things I can think of as acceptable legal defenses to slapping him upside the head and then photographing it.
> 
> Although,as my scissoring partner I can tell you his hip flexor game is on point and my money is on him in a fair fist fight (mostly because I know he wouldn't fight fair)
> 
> And b4 you go all GUNS on me idc we are strictly speaking of a hypothetical fistfight
> 
> AND it wouldn't be fair bc as a felon hopey can't own any munitions


You give me too much credit.... as if I'd fight fair lol


----------



## DopeM

I realized that Midway through the first sentence, but it wouldn't jive with where my job was heading and I passively dismissed it as I do with most things in my life.


----------



## DopeM

@Painful One 

Either you have me blocked, which would be weird bc you respond to my posts, but not unheard of especially if the person you refer to me acting different towards you if I knew who you were was alasdairM as he is known to do such things.


Or

I'm banned again for edging to long.

Bc I tried to send you a nice message and patch up our current misunderstanding but it said I could not send you a message.  

I suppose this could be some weird purgatory like ghost state where I can see others posting and interprete it as responses to my perceived posts which they aren't actually seeing bc i am in fact dead and purgatory'd.

Either way.  I will post it here.


Topainful one
Subject:Olive Garden

Good morning/afternoon/evening,

It seems we may be off on the wrong foot and this dance just won't work in such a manner.  I apologize that I am not sure what it is that was said many months ago to throw the proverbial stick in the spoke of what could be a wonderful and easy riding bicycle, if you could point me in the direction of said slight then I would gladly rethink my choice of words/actions/etc.  I would even go so far as hinting at the idea of an apology if it was deemed necessary by the human resources dept at Hopeless Jah holdings inc.


Furthermore, I will apologize for offending you today.  I was merely trying to inject some light hearted banter into what is a rather dry and lazy lounge in relativity to past iterations where insults, jokes at the expense of others, and general tomfoolery were the watermark of a successful shitpost.  This is my default setting.  I apologize if my crass and uncouth skill set gas rubbed you the wrong way.  If you would be so kind as to communicate with me your hopes, dreams, and desires for our relationship moving forward I will put every reasonable¹ effort into see them through.

I'm sorry.

How can I make things better?  




*If I have mistaken your outrage as sincere and it is merely feigned, then well played.  

¹reasonable as defined by the corporate handbook received by all new employees of Hopeless Jah Holdings, inc.  let's just say the bar is not set any higher than my last dose of oxy.


Cheers friend,


Jah


----------



## Painful One

Aha! Loved the message @DopeM 
and I accept your apology and I also apologize myself. 
You are correct that I am a tad bit touchy this morning seeing as how I just got released from hell and all.

I ran myself out of morphine, clonazepam, and gabapentin and yes, all three hellraiser demons dragged my poor soul to hell.
I have learned the error of my ways.

Just knock it off already!

You couldn’t send me a message because I have my profile set to accepting messages only from “friends”.
I will consider adding you to the list if You will cease and desist all mean actions towards me henceforth!

Peace my brother!


----------



## Painful One

Ps: I have no idea what you are saying about alasdairM
That is some strange trip of your own. 
Nothing to do with me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This is adorable.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> This is adorable.



it is now that you're here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Lol I still can't merge posts. God damn it.
> 
> i feel like it's a conspiracy to get your post count to 100k


Yes i have to be able to justify my suicide.


----------



## DopeM

I realized that Midway through the first sentence, but it wouldn't jive with where my job was heading and I passively dismissed it as I do with most things in my life.
@Tubbs




madness00 said:


> This is adorable.


Hold my cock


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> Hold my cock


----------



## etherealserial

Captain.Heroin said:


> dear DOPEM
> 
> how did you get to be so awesome
> 
> yours truly
> 
> jesus khrist


You're welcome


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> MAL
> HELP
> ME
> FFS




Step One: Don't pick up the phone
You know he's only callin' 'cause he's drunk and alone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

etherealserial said:


> You're welcome


THANK YOU FOR TEMPERING HIS SALTY STICK 

I'm sure it took a lot of licks to get to his center caramel goo goodness


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> [GROSSER WOMANLY SHIT]



Two: Don't let him in
You'll have to kick him out again


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's the other thing
> 
> HE NEVER OVERSTAYS A WELCOME
> 
> ...[GROSS WOMANLY SHIT]_...._




Three: Don't be his friend
You know you're gonna wake up in his bed in the morning
*And if you're under him, you ain't gettin' over him*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> *And if you're under him, you ain't gettin' over him*


THIS IS GOING TO BE MY NEW SIGNATURE

if FRANCE is ever eliminated from the WORLD


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE MY NEW SIGNATURE
> 
> if FRANCE is ever eliminated from the WORLD



just be sure to give me credit because I TOTES WROTE THAT SHIT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> just be sure to give me credit because I TOTES WROTE THAT SHIT


ok bro

I might even say it to the ladies of the cuddle puddle one day

but they won't know who u are

u gotta come out and get known brahhh


----------



## Painful One

mal3volent said:


> Three: Don't be his friend
> You know you're gonna wake up in his bed in the morning
> *And if you're under him, you ain't gettin' over him*



Excellent advise here!

Let France work out their own problems. They got it!

I vote for this signature C.H.


----------



## mal3volent

@Painful One POPO gets it. You are the best btw for not getting offended about that meme I made


----------



## Captain.Heroin

see PO is like c2c but ACTUALLY PLUR as fuck. 

she's not a faker.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol mal i tried double-post-deletion and it gave me the same error message as u

i think the only solution is a restart

this just in cpt is too high to bork at the right doggos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the best part about open love style

you can do whatever you want, whomever you want, flirt all you want

zero guilty feelings

zero hesitations

one hundred percent *lover*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i owe MADNESS at least half a blow job

maybe just a lick of the Popsicle

or maybe i'll just buy him a whore in Nevada when we go there 

I CAN FANTASIZE ABOUT OTHER PPL AS MY "PARTNER" i'll NEVER HAVE because EWW FEELINGS

the emotions are aweome, feel all of them, but know they are a one way street and they're not into you

i repel everyone I have ever met


----------



## Captain.Heroin

feelings are great
'FEEELings" are when they BOTH share the feel and it's awkward

NEVER 

GOING

THRU

THAT

AGAIN

don't fall in love with me but let me love you

then go out there and hit on the next hot thing you see


*lover*


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'M SOBER ENOUGH TO DO THAT [twink twink]



ftfy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if this entire movie wasn't CLEARLY made for me then fuck my ass bro

seriously mal you have to watch this movie it's a real experience


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GOOD MORNING @DopeM  how are you doing my friend did you sleep well

i hope u are feeling the feels nicely

I am going to eat soon and then cry about the status of my shitty life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I swear ok my visuals ARE worse but I haven't used in like 20 hours.  

and by "use" i'm not counting cannabis/shatter. 

_i like alcohol_


----------



## Painful One

@Captain.Heroin 
I love you! 


You are worthy of love and you are fucking awesome!

No more suicide talk. 
You are WAY too loved for that!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

addicted
to
noise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> I love you!
> ❤
> 
> You are worthy of love and you are fucking awesome!
> 
> No more suicide talk.
> You are WAY too loved for that!


ok i guess

if u insist hun, only for you 

i have to go eat now because I am taking "marginally better care of myself"... which makes me want to puke and cut myself... THIS ISN'T WHO I AM SUPPOSED to be THIS ISN'T WHO i was I DON'T GET TO FORM AN identity I JUST GET TO ELIMINATE THAT SHIT OUT OF ME like a money shot


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe I always had the open love style hippie thing and judeochristian society sucks and has been making me think that is all anybody wants.
> 
> I WILL DIE YOUNG of a drug overdose.  But maybe I'll get to old age so not really "young" but eternally young at spirit.  GROWN UPS ARE YUCKY



GROWN UPS are yucky!
so true Captain.

We shall remain forever young at heart!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> GROWN UPS are yucky!


NEW SIG

but I don't sexually identify as peter pan

conflictions


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear MALania

do you know that feel when you have to go to clinics further away because you don't want to run into anyone you know

and then you're like yaa what if they doin the same

fuck

FUCK

lol

small world

oh god and I have no shame.... it's gonna suck

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

ripping an invisible band aid off nothing REJECT REALITY staying young forever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that would take like 10 years at the pace I'm going at mentally though

maybe there's an algorithm for that

IF I WAS UR VAMPYR.... slim as the moon


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> PO i have a problem I need to go to the clinic and am abstaining from benzos I like absolutely cannot deal



Are you in benzo withdrawal? 
You NEED to get some benzo’s if that is the case.

There is no abstaining from benzo’s. Trust me, I recently tried that and it did not go well! 
We can only taper those down very, very slowly.

Otherwise we will loose our fucking shit! 
so get to the clinic!


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> fuuuck
> 
> you guys
> 
> you guys this is terrible
> 
> i fucked up royally in spades


What u done now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i got impeached then re-elected

if I can do it, then Trump's definitely going to

bet on the TRUMP TRAIN to WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

i love you
so much
you must
kill me, now


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> The abstinence just has to last until I'm alright with what I've done in my life



NO, negative. Get the benzo’s ! ASAP!!


----------



## Painful One

Holy fuck, I don’t even know how you can make 300 posts and keep up on pm’s by the time I make one post Captain!

*YOU NEED BENZO’s!!! *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*are you in benzo withdrawal*
no but you tell me.  No cravings/desire.  I have one anxiolytic and one hypnotic. I burnt through a bottle of hypnotics rather quickly trying to ragequit a relationship in 2019.  
*how many days has it been*
I don't know.  I'm not counting but it is well over a week.  The container just sits here, inches from my hand.  Taunting me.  It knows her and I know I.  The death of every moment is so beautiful because you can make the next one better.  I don't need to dull pain.  I have none.  I am nothing.
*how did you go from equivalent of 6+mg of alprazolam a day to 1mg alprazolam per day for just two days and stop and not care*
I cannot say because it involved 6 more drugs and sleep deprivation and sex and was super unhealthy and I am not even ASShamed of my junkie behavior in this binge, but I should be and know better than to detail it in full.


----------



## SKL

Painful One said:


> Holy fuck, I don’t even know how you can make 300 posts and keep up on pm’s by the time I make one post Captain!
> 
> *YOU NEED BENZO’s!!! *



Can confirm. I wound up in the mental ward after self-d/c'ing benzos and suboxone. It was actually kind of fun though being on the opposite end of that equation for a spell though.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> The abstinence just has to last until I'm alright with what I've done in my life



You are forgiven.
If anyone has a problem with that, send them to me!

Now get the benzo’s!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SKL said:


> Can confirm. I wound up in the mental ward after self-d/c'ing benzos and suboxone. It was actually kind of fun though being on the opposite end of that equation for a spell though.


why did you go manic or psycho or both

i just get a little manic and have known this any time I jump off benzos abruptly

and I do not care no cravings

I've only gone through a Mild-like rebound of symptoms once.  

Other than this rebound insomnia

but I started getting sleep normally the last 2 days

the first was on a hard wood floor after 2 days awake and sex and drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PAINFUL ONE I won't I'm too manic and it's pure overdrive

I was hiding it quite well by deleting/merging posts but I can't even

how about this

if I see more tits in inbox I'll crack a beer or two and then it'll even me out, I know this 100% for sure promise


----------



## SKL

Captain.Heroin said:


> why did you go manic or psycho or both
> 
> i just get a little manic and have known this any time I jump off benzos abruptly



Didn't sleep for near a week. Became manic and extremely paranoid with frank delusions. It went away fairly quickly after I got a haldol/ativan shot and slept for like 18 hours. Then I needed Thorazine to sleep for the next month or so. But I'm off benzos now hopefully for good and just take remeron and vistaril at night and gabapentin sometimes for anxiety.

 ngl you sound a little manic nao


----------



## SKL

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have been in a hospital bed SCREAMING for an ativan shot and knew they thought I was on meth = blood work = no drugs hence why I kept berating them every word until I got the ativan shot


they should have given you the ativan shot. with a haldol chaser, but still.


----------



## SKL

When I was in the psych ward they did pay rather too much attention to my impressive substance abuse history and too little to my psychosocial circumstances tbh


----------



## SKL

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah like they don't want to treat you as an individual you're just a stereotype to them already the second they hear "drugs"


I did get a _shitton_ of professional courtesy though. It almost wasn't fair.


----------



## SKL

there were a bunch of cute crazy chicks in the psych ward tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the only time I can make myself cry (to even see if it's possible) is if I look at pictures of various hypnotic benzos and I trigger myself into tears and I'm looking at benzos in real life and I know it won't help


----------



## mal3volent

CAP
lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im so fat and fugly compared to .... you know

Mal baby

PO wants me to get more benzos

I am hesitant

I think she doesnt have more tit pics for me


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> Ps: I have no idea what you are saying about alasdairM
> That is some strange trip of your own.
> Nothing to do with me.


I'm just saying that I only know of one person who for sure puts a person on block then goes back, reads the post of blocked user, and then proceeds to respond.... That is all.  

I know this as fact bc he would do it to the likes of Guido and drops from time to time on discord so that they couldn't react to his posts with an emoji.   Speaking of Ali, has anyone heard from him since that Avalanche a few weeks back in Tahoe?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I'm just saying that I only know of one person who for sure puts a person on block then goes back, reads the post of blocked user, and then proceeds to respond.... That is all.
> 
> I know this as fact bc he would do it to the likes of Guido and drops from time to time on discord so that they couldn't react to his posts with an emoji.   Speaking of Ali, has anyone heard from him since that Avalanche a few weeks back in Tahoe?


To be fair i was so guilty of that

I dont think anyone on my block posts now

Except maybe one


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> GOOD MORNING @DopeM  how are you doing my friend did you sleep well
> 
> i hope u are feeling the feels nicely
> 
> I am going to eat soon and then cry about the status of my shitty life.


Yo dawg, I actually did cop nap at work.  It was glorious.

I'm not feeling much in terms of feels, other than a bit dumb that I forgot about an important work dinner yesterday at a fancy restaurant that woulda been okay to go to and I had responded as going a month or so ago.  

On the plus side I spent that time period at a cool rock climbing, gymnastic, bouncey, gym type thing with a buddy and our daughters then came home to some excellent leftovers in the form of homemade turkey pot pie which was enough to tryptophan my ass to napland through the dinner.

My boss jokingly fired me for it today but we smooved it out with a couple of Hollywoods


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok i saw PO's tits again but

they had a veil

so like

i'll have 2 beers

and then I'll try to calm down

I' am NOTnot not taking benzos

lol dopem if you didn't see my 2 post reply then it's deleted

but no we haven't heard from ali

and everyone just wants me on benzos because they're jelly of my mindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheel


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> To be fair i was so guilty of that
> 
> I dont think anyone on my block posts now
> 
> Except maybe one


Ignoring permabanned accts is a bit redundant

I'd ask how you are doing, but I have a feeling you've managed to answer it in one of the three posts you've managed to make between my last and this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yo dawg, I actually did cop nap at work.  It was glorious.
> 
> I'm not feeling much in terms of feels, other than a bit dumb that I forgot about an important work dinner yesterday at a fancy restaurant that woulda been okay to go to and I had responded as going a month or so ago.
> 
> On the plus side I spent that time period at a cool rock climbing, gymnastic, bouncey, gym type thing with a buddy and our daughters then came home to some excellent leftovers in the form of homemade turkey pot pie which was enough to tryptophan my ass to napland through the dinner.
> 
> My boss jokingly fired me for it today but we smooved it out with a couple of Hollywoods


oooh rock climbing gyms

you had me at _rock_


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok i saw PO's tits again but
> 
> they had a veil
> 
> so like
> 
> i'll have 2 beers
> 
> and then I'll try to calm down
> 
> I' am NOTnot not taking benzos
> 
> lol dopem if you didn't see my 2 post reply then it's deleted
> 
> but no we haven't heard from ali
> 
> and everyone just wants me on benzos because they're jelly of my mindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheelmindwheel


Sounds like someone's a little sad they didn't beat my anus out, like the prolapsed hooker it is, in that poll.


I'm starting to think that maybe weed does make you gay....


When a man's asshole wins by 300% in a forum dominated by male posters, even adjusted for homosexual tendencies amongst posters.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'M


DopeM said:


> Sounds like someone's a little sad they didn't beat beat my anus out, like the prolapsed hooker it is, in that poll.


I'M... I'M THE SAD ONE

I think PO just is legit in withdrawal like me or like HYPER OVER DRIVE and she can't deal as well I LOVE YOU PO IT'LL BE OK HUN


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> I'm just saying that I only know of one person who for sure puts a person on block then goes back, reads the post of blocked user, and then proceeds to respond.... That is all.
> 
> I know this as fact bc he would do it to the likes of Guido and drops from time to time on discord so that they couldn't react to his posts with an emoji.   Speaking of Ali, has anyone heard from him since that Avalanche a few weeks back in Tahoe?



I never put you on block.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

po

you are so hot

ill try to get benzos but if i cant ghet more

im not taking any


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Im so fat and fugly compared to .... you know
> 
> Mal baby
> 
> PO wants me to get more benzos
> 
> I am hesitant
> 
> I think she doesnt have more tit pics for me



well check your messages.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> po
> 
> you are so hot
> 
> ill try to get benzos but if i cant ghet more
> 
> im not taking any



Well Thank you Love!
You are a hottie too!


I am just trying to help.

We need something to get you leveled out a bit. Okay?

Just stopping 12 mg of Xanax is not a good idea darling. Not at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it was an equivalent of 6mg maybe 8mg of alprazolam/day for only 3-5 days max.

and they were HYPNOTICS and each day was just 6 hours of being on a benzo it wasn't like clonazepam or anything

I DID WHAT YOU ASKED PO but the titties are beautiful

i haven't taken benzos

or started beer

BEER MMMMMMMMMMMMM ok I owe you beer even though both shots were clothed titties I can tell that you're hot as fuckkKKK



Painful One said:


> We need something to get you leveled out a bit. Okay?


I have a fear of rejection.  I have a Jonah complex as well.

Both are probably ... correlated somehow


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'M
> 
> I'M... I'M THE SAD ONE
> 
> I think PO just is legit in withdrawal like me or like HYPER OVER DRIVE and she can't deal as well I LOVE YOU PO IT'LL BE OK HUN



Yes. PO is in legit withdrawal recovery.
I have literally been in hell for a week now.

So...please forgive anything PO has done to offend anyone or for PO being bitchy. 
I am trying!

Thank you Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for PO

nothing's gonna bring you down today hun

feel my emanating LOVE to you  and know you'll be manically smiling like the captain again 

it's going to be OK i promise






YOU ARE SO HOT I swear if you were here you'd have to catfight a latina chick for a date w/ me

but also realize i'm into dudes and nothing's gonna change that so if that's a deal breaker = no hurt feelings you're beautiful just the way you are


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> I never put you on block.


Right, I understand that.  I was just explaining my thought process bc I know wolf loves seeing my posts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Right, I understand that.  I was just explaining my thought process bc I know wolf loves seeing my posts


dopem seriously wolf doesn't even dislike you that much

he used to be soooooooooo salty at me

but the salt grew on me

like a haemorrhoid

but then I sat on the haemorrhoid cushion, dug all the sand out of my vajayjay and learned to love him just like I love the rest of my ppls 

CAPTAIN NOTHING ABOUT YOU IS REMOTELY FUNNY OR INTERESTING

[giggle snorts]






WHAT IF YOUR FRIENDS KNEW YOU WERE THIS MANIC






that gif is making me more manic and i have maniamusic on

and i'm drinking

po if I don't get a fat YES I'm 

SO

FUCKED


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> am just trying to help.



You know others are in PAIN and DURESS and ANXIOUS

For instance if someone was being e bullied to posting their butthole through democratic peer pressure a surprise set of Silly Swinging Shoulder boulders might alleviate some of that 

Js


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> You know others are in PAIN and DURESS and ANXIOUS


That isn't acutely aware in the mind of someone in enough pain, duress or panic/anxiety. 

I act like I'm the only thing that fucking matters at times, and I'm disgusted with that part of me.  I'm just saying.

I better stop posting before dopeM butt hole png

and I"ll cry



DopeM said:


> You know others are in PAIN and DURESS and ANXIOUS
> 
> For instance if someone was being e bullied to posting their butthole through democratic peer pressure a surprise set of Silly Swinging Shoulder boulders might alleviate some of that
> 
> Js


ftr I AM PEER PRESSURING YOU TO *NOT* POST THE BUTTHOLE.PNG please
please.....

for fuck's sake

*po* IS MY HETEROFEMALE LORD AND SAVIOUR


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> dopem seriously wolf doesn't even dislike you that much
> 
> he used to be soooooooooo salty at me
> 
> but the salt grew on me
> 
> like a haemorrhoid
> 
> but then I sat on the haemorrhoid cushion, dug all the sand out of my vajayjay and learned to love him just like I love the rest of my ppls
> 
> CAPTAIN NOTHING ABOUT YOU IS REMOTELY FUNNY OR INTERESTING
> 
> [giggle snorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IF YOUR FRIENDS KNEW YOU WERE THIS MANIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that gif is making me more manic and i have maniamusic on
> 
> and i'm drinking
> 
> po if I don't get a fat YES I'm
> 
> SO
> 
> FUCKED


I actually had a moment of clarity and remembered that it is possible to interact with such complete pieces of shit in a harmonious nature. 

In all seriousness though, I am acutely aware that there are ways to exchange words with him and not have it turn into a 'love canal' situation


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> That isn't acutely aware in the mind of someone in enough pain, duress or panic/anxiety.
> 
> I act like I'm the only thing that fucking matters at times, and I'm disgusted with that part of me.  I'm just saying.
> 
> I better stop posting before dopeM butt hole png
> 
> and I"ll cry


Lol .png you'll be lucky to get a blurry floppy disk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Lol .png you'll be lucky to get a blurry floppy disk


*oh thank god*

ps the D I sucked on drugs looked like a big fuzzy 6+" floppy disk

i absolutely the pages of just CH replies w/o CH's original post lol

I'm going to make THE LOUNGE GREAT AGAIN






I better drink beers to pre-emptively deal with multiple waves of rejection

*i was freaking earlier *because he and I need to go get tested and he probably took longer but that's ok I know my #'s are wayyyyyyyy low risk shit

i don't get fucked I do the fucking


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> for PO
> 
> nothing's gonna bring you down today hun
> 
> feel my emanating LOVE to you  and know you'll be manically smiling like the captain again
> 
> it's going to be OK i promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE SO HOT I swear if you were here you'd have to catfight a latina chick for a date w/ me
> 
> but also realize i'm into dudes and nothing's gonna change that so if that's a deal breaker = no hurt feelings you're beautiful just the way you are



Thank you Love and I would catfight that Latina chick no problemo!
I love you just how you are and I have to say- that is pretty awesome that me and the Latina chick could even get your interest!
Maybe we could just share you! Your choice. 
all for your entertainment!

I owe you for saving me from certain withdrawal doom with your “Bork, Borking” - it made me laugh so fucking hard that one endorphin kicked in and saved me! 

I am administering a morphine now. This withdrawal has to stop!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Thank you Love and I would catfight that Latina chick no problemo!


NO NEED she's too awesome and frankly I don't think she'd have a bimascbro as her bf anyways

but would probably just mercyfuck me and if it's not the vice versa I Don't need a mercy fuck

WANT TO GO ON CAPTAINDAET?  I'll pay for everything and then we can not sleep together because I'll be sucking a D probably


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> all for your entertainment!
> 
> I owe you for saving me from certain withdrawal doom with your “Bork, Borking” - it made me laugh so fucking hard that one endorphin kicked in and saved me! ❤
> 
> I am administering a morphine now. This withdrawal has to stop!


you don't owe me anything hun  I love you so much

mostly because I'll still be BORKing it's unstoppable it's just who I am

and if you llove it I won't tune it down for any haters

but I will merge posts or delete because mal is king


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why do I get into THESE JERRY SPRINGER TRIST RELATOINSHIPS jesus christ

that feel when someone

KATY PERRY DONE STORMED IN MY WORK OFFICE and got mad at my free loving ways






am I gonna suck a D tonight

maybe

am I gonna suck a clit tonight

maybe

I can't know, my sexuality changes every minute

I'm the king of the ________s

THIS IS THE PART OF ME you're never ever gonna take AWAY FROM MEEEeeeeeee

i can't throw my phone away

I'd just end up sucking D's in the military

I can't PART OF ME like Katy could

I'll be stuck as this junkiecorpse forever


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> Right, I understand that.  I was just explaining my thought process bc I know wolf loves seeing my posts



okay, sorry. I am bit retarded at the moment. Please forgive.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> okay, sorry. I am bit retarded at the moment. Please forgive.


this

we get fuckin' burnt out from the drugs it's ok hun

I don't SHAKE so much from the benzo wd unless I use like 6mg/alprazolam for 3 weeks (yeah I did that in 2019 and jumped off w/o even a brief taper) LOL oh that was all sorts of trippy fun

I had out of body experiences during panic attacks

adn I was like "oh bring it on brain I remember this from PTSD days"

haha

NOTHING HURTS ANYMORE I have cut myself, burnt myself nothing feels painful it's just a weird perception

complex, different, unique, with feedback

I AM LEGIT AFRAID I CANNOT GET DRUNK ENOUGH ON ALCOHOL THIS SUCKS

I can't drink quick enough one beer in 45 minutes will just wear out of my system HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

I can't drink quick enough

I'm gonna fucking dieeee


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> dopem seriously wolf doesn't even dislike you that much
> 
> he used to be soooooooooo salty at me
> 
> but the salt grew on me
> 
> like a haemorrhoid
> 
> but then I sat on the haemorrhoid cushion, dug all the sand out of my vajayjay and learned to love him just like I love the rest of my ppls
> 
> CAPTAIN NOTHING ABOUT YOU IS REMOTELY FUNNY OR INTERESTING
> 
> [giggle snorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IF YOUR FRIENDS KNEW YOU WERE THIS MANIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that gif is making me more manic and i have maniamusic on
> 
> and i'm drinking
> 
> po if I don't get a fat YES I'm
> 
> SO
> 
> FUCKED



No worries.
It WILL happen!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> No worries.
> It WILL happen!


what if I can't get more benzos hun

am I just gonna be rattling forever

I can TOTALLY LIVE LIKE THIS IT'S AWESOME ijust need to konw

because jiggleneck9000 will get fat w/o more drugs

sometimes i need to fuck the pain away

sometimes i just need to do drugs

painful I would so fuck you if it helps w/ how youre feeling.  I love sexual energy and giving to others is like #1 the turn on for me

selfless lover forever

finding a bimascbro who is the same way = ELATEDddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd sucking on a d

you know you're a sexual being when you'll do any sex act if they're hot enough

i just don't like butt stuff and would need an incentive lul



Painful One said:


> No worries.
> It WILL happen!


you don't even know what's going on in my life PO you have no idea how fucked i am in a number of ways

let's just say it involves sucking on a d and BORKBORKBORKBORK

THE SWEAT IS DRIPPING HALF WAY DOWN MY ARM this is sick

I want to die again just for like an hour or two and get fucked back to life by francois sagat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IT NORMALLY DOES NOT TAKE 45-50 MINUTES FOR MET O FEEL ALCOHOL RELIEF WHY DID IT TAKE LONGER THIS TIME THIS IS NOT GOOD IS THEMANIA STRONGER/TOO STRONG

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

i need to KNOW






*do you ever feel*

I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO USE DRUGS FOR LIKE AN HOUR NOW and cannot

it's making me perma-manic

this is not healthy


----------



## DopeM

Mmm alcohol.  Whatever happened to the good ol' days when everyone had decanters of above average whiskey in their office and fine tobacco cigarettes could be smelled wafting through the air into your unborn fetus' lungs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED
HYPNOTIC BENZOS
DO YOU HEAR ME

ahhhhhhhh I'm going to blow my brains out if I get a rejection

whose PHD dick do I have to suck






I have no qualms with stealing a car and joyriding to NV to buy a gun and blow my brains out TRY ME

this is so shit

no one cares about me

no one loves me

but it's ok because the last guy I was with had the balls to say this to my face but still liiked the experience so I'VE STILL GOT IT *finger gun blows*

I'm not even going fo rlove I just wanna know I'm still sexy

like Whitney Houston getting rejected

that's why we all die around 40-50






isn't that the best time to blow your brains out anyways, when you're high and still know you're sexy

i mean what am I living for there's no purpose




is there anyone else that wants to share with us tonight

i have watched seven loved ones die last year
two in my arms
i am sick of living my life i don't want to see any more bitter tragedy
yeah it's my life in my own words, I guess


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Mmm alcohol.  Whatever happened to the good ol' days when everyone had decanters of above average whiskey in their office and fine tobacco cigarettes could be smelled wafting through the air into your unborn fetus' lungs


You sooo missed out on the 80s


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I actually had a moment of clarity


me too
i saw my body rotting and dying exactly where I was, as if destiny was drawing me to my grave

it was beautiful

there's one perfect place to die and I found it, and there's no reason to keep going

but I am

I guess to help others but it seems vapid and shallow like sex and drugs

i keep having this dream

that my life was just an illusion

because it was

because I fucked up enough to not see the heart of reality

i want to escape it all forever, space, time, the self, it's all illusory

i am ready to go, goodbye, hello









60,000,000,000 neurons
jumping out their seat

I glance down
I don't believe what I'm seeing
HEY DADDY WANNA GET YOUR D SUCKED
I can't believe what I'm seeing
I CAN'T BELIEVE WHAT I'M BREATHING











will fuck for food
will fuck for sex
will fuck for drugs
will fuck to fill time
will fuck to fill the void
in my heart
in my brain
in spacetime
in space






THIS IS A STORY OF LA FREAKS COMING OFF HEROIN

ISN'T HE LUCKY this HOLLYWOOD HOMELESS JUNKIE
they say he's so lucky, he's a star
BUT HE CRIES CRIES CRIES FOR MORE BENZOS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
THERE'S NOTHING MISSING IN MY LIFE
so why do these tears come at night

I think I only like _ because it brings me closer to my death wish in a constructive way

ISN'T HE LUCKY this HOLLYWOOD fuckBOI

they say he's so lucky, he's a star
but he cries cries cries for more dope
can I?
is there something missing in my life?
no reason for tears to come at night

BANGS ON DOOR

FINALLY I'VE LIVED THIS LIFE FUCKING FIFTEEN MILLION TIMES
*snorts heroin*
why won't these drugs kill me
what am I doing wrong

no you junkie loser you've got the wrong number
i couldn't fuck brittney spears if she had smeared mascara

i have to see her happy

brb fapping to christina aguilera





ISN'T HE LUCKY

I can't balance out all the glamours but it's ok because I still like _____ and ____s

addicted to mood manipulation
i don't need _ I need anything
WHERE ARE MY BENZOS HOW DID I EAT SO MANY AND SHOOT ALL THOSE i need more benzos I NEED GOOD  HYPNOTICS YOU FUCKING VULTURES
stop staring at me


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> You sooo missed out on the 80s


Whose line is that anyways.gif


P sure you're off by a decade or 3


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Whose line is that anyways.gif
> 
> 
> P sure you're off by a decade or 3


I need hypnotics

whose dick to i have to suck bro

when they say they off the #rcbenzos I'm devastated

one of my friends can hook up but I need to get out of this played out meth town to find real medicine

i need a beer bong

i need drugs i need drugs i need drugs i need drugs i need drugs i need drugs






I'mma post a youtube video in every post to keep shady out

i caught up on my sleep debt

i feel totally enabled

food is no source of comfort only puking

how does it feel like to let forever be?






i am still trying to use drugs

i can't even, all i can do is watch music videos and drink beer

i swear to god any doctor who could see in my brain would know how badly i need benzos

everyone is a moron

run away from reality all you can because it doesn't like you either

reality likes me [these last 2 lines are not directed at dopem but anyone who won't sribe me benzos if they have an rx]

SOMEONE JUST TEXTED ME and they're AWESOME but they don't have a D so I'm fundamentally disappointed.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> P sure you're off by a decade or 3


How old are you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> How old are you?


13/f/cali

u big boi?

[INDEFINITE GIGGLE SNORTS]

that feel when anyone without a D texts me






I CAN'T DIRNK
2 BEERS IN
1 HOUR
I AM SO FUCKED / BONED

someone help me send a BEER BONG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

eating healthy food
drinking beer
x10000





i'm GLOWing po can you feel it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

vet handjobs available upon request

if i keep eating I can't use

if I keep using I can't eat

CONFLICTIONS

you shouldn't scream in a puma, jaguar, or tiger's face

that is so stupid of katy perry

she's so vapid

you're supposed to seem larger than you really are, spread your fucking arms jeez

maybe throw things

maybe don't

maybe you just stand there

maybe you back off while looking slowly

screaming standing still = for sure you're gonna have your face eaten

I AM POUNDING BEERS QUICKER
iam  SO SORRY world

i am SORRY






i am eating and drinking

like a fatty


----------



## DopeM

Old enough to know better

Young enough not to care


I suppose for the cigarette smoke you are spot on.  I can't rly speak to the liquor in officesoaces as I am basing my post completely on the three episodes of mad men i saw


----------



## mal3volent

^ great show


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I have 5 beers in 2 hours that only leaves 3 in mys sytem I am so fucked

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> ^ great show


mal how do I drink quicker

i need a beer bong

i need a beer bong in the shape of a D






BORKing for life


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal how do I drink quicker
> 
> i need a beer bong
> 
> i need a beer bong in the shape of a D



drink liquor instead of beer?
its better for your GI health.

let the liquor do the thinking
it will call the shots


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GI health like what waht do you mean

i know people have died from stomach lining cancer from undiluted liquor i don't believe you

but i still love you 

I APPRECIATE you is what you say when you want to get off w/ them as often as possible but don't feel the love

ahhhh i need to shoewr THERE GOES FIVE MINUTES OF DRINKING TIME


----------



## DopeM

For some reason this runs counterintuitive to my basic understanding of how things work.  Wouldn't a higher concentration of alcohol have a more negative effect in linings and such?

I have noticed that many beers stir up acid reflux quicker but there's really no escaping it if you're going to tie one on.


----------



## mal3volent

The liquor disinfects everything as it goes through.
Beer has gluten and may cause you to bloat.


----------



## mal3volent

It makes everything clean, kinda like mouthwash for your gut.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> It makes everything clean, kinda like mouthwash for your gut.



I knew drinking a bottle of whiskey a day was somehow healthy for me

I'm fresh and clean!


----------



## DopeM

I've always just thought of it was a sweater for your insides.  Now I have another reason to drink ty Mal!, but something tells me that my gp won't be very pleased


----------



## DopeM

There's just something about ulcers that seems unclean though?  Maybe it's the blood mixing it up with my acids I unno


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't buy that shit mal beer only causes ______s to bloat/get fat

if you're like me it does you just right

and trust me i'm so thin/dying of calorie deprivation i could use the calories

MY BODY LOVES GLUTEN i eat everything high in gluten

dear jesus khrist

where are my drugs

ok tyvm i love u 2 bae






I'm in my own room 101

these numbers embedded, blended in the mind

HOW CAN YOU HAROLD THE FUTURE when it's already arrived?
KEEP LOOKING TO THE SKIES KEEP PRAYING TO YOURD
your fools, there's no final coming TO REDEEM YOU ALL


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> There's just something about ulcers that seems unclean though?  Maybe it's the blood mixing it up with my acids I unno



Yeah plus I take real nasty dumps after drinking all evening/night

Apparently I "did damage to my pancreas" and suffer from "alcohol related pancreatitis". According to the internet.

It was definitely from that day I ate nothing but Venezuelan food and drank a bottle of 50% Ouzo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i eat a dill pickle like I will a d
as long as it's kind and nice and has drugs like me
the dill pickles I have have been brined in liquid LSD


----------



## mal3volent

Cap, if you want your body svelte and trim...if you want your ass plump and firm... if you want all your orifices taut and puckered...get off the gluten and on the liquor. TRUST ME OK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have ok shits
are we talking diarrhea, constipation
shits that won't pass right and you need to eat high fiber
WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT
i can't be shamed just be honest to ol' CPT CPT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Cap, if you want your body svelte and trim...if you want your ass plump and firm... if you want all your orifices taut and puckered...get off the gluten and on the liquor.


my ass plump and firm - moreso than my f buddy
and yea i'm not talking about whorella I"m talking about skinny britches
lol that's my code word for him.. skinny britches

I don't care about my orifices i want htem ince and wide like I'm able to breathe

THIS IS TOO CODESPEAK FOR ME WHAT ANAL THINGS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

I don't do anal myself I just stick my D in everything

iirc


----------



## devilsgospel

All this talk about alcohol and internal damage reminds me, I need more Jameson


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Aha! Loved the message @DopeM
> and I accept your apology and I also apologize myself.
> You are correct that I am a tad bit touchy this morning seeing as how I just got released from hell and all.
> 
> I ran myself out of morphine, clonazepam, and gabapentin and yes, all three hellraiser demons dragged my poor soul to hell.
> I have learned the error of my ways.
> 
> Just knock it off already!
> 
> You couldn’t send me a message because I have my profile set to accepting messages only from “friends”.
> I will consider adding you to the list if You will cease and desist all mean actions towards me henceforth!
> 
> Peace my brother!


But what if a rando tries to send you butt pics?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> my ass plump and firm - moreso than my f buddy
> and yea i'm not talking about whorella I"m talking about skinny britches
> lol that's my code word for him.. skinny britches
> 
> I don't care about my orifices i want htem ince and wide like I'm able to breathe
> 
> THIS IS TOO CODESPEAK FOR ME WHAT ANAL THINGS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> 
> I don't do anal myself I just stick my D in everything
> 
> iirc



The award for Top of the Year goes to...

CAPTAIN H!


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah, he doesn't bottom I forgot. Doesn't have to worry about farting on some dudes dick.


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah plus I take real nasty dumps after drinking all evening/night
> 
> Apparently I "did damage to my pancreas" and suffer from "alcohol related pancreatitis". According to the internet.
> 
> It was definitely from that day I ate nothing but Venezuelan food and drank a bottle of 50% Ouzo


I caught the fatty liver according to the internet.  My doctor tells me it was a series of pour life choices but mainly alcohol abuse.  He claims it can be reversed with some minor changes to my habits, but that mfer has been saying the same exact shit every physical for 5 years.  So, sho rly needs to change their habits?!  Cmon doc it's tight in front of your face!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> All this talk about alcohol and internal damage reminds me, I need more Jameson


i am drinking coors lite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Yeah, he doesn't bottom I forgot. Doesn't have to worry about farting on some dudes dick.


lol like a fart on my dick is the worst thing that's ever happened to me

it doesn't matter bb do what you will

it's like straight guys laugh off a queef

it's just air pressure that's all it is


----------



## mal3volent

Beer makes me gassy, liquor doesn't, that was my point


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> The award for Top of the Year goes to...
> 
> CAPTAIN H!


I'm thinking to myself.  Top what!  What is it the top of?  Top post of the year?  Top dog?  Top advice?  Wtf is it top of?  And then it hit me like a speeding money shot to the square of my back... Which isn't a gr8 anal ogy bc im guessing gay dudes don't pull out

Also, we have just received word from our producers that money shot is a term specifically for recieiving a load to the face.  The correct term would be jizztrough or simply cumback.


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> guessing gay dudes don't pull out



not unless you want it in the mouth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Beer makes me gassy, liquor doesn't, that was my point


oh

I don't care if I fart

that's like the least of my concerns

thank you MAL

I'm more concerned w/ other GI issues 

you're the best

everyone around me holds their farts LET IT OUT we're all human

that shit will dissipate

the last party I was at this girl next to me kept farting

i can't smell anything from heroin snorting I don't care

lol

be more comfortable w/ your body = we're all human = inner peace


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> gay dudes don't pull out


No, they don't.  99% of them are on "the pill" (prep) and do not care that it doesn't cover 100% of the virus. 

Like it legit surprises me I'm still hiv neg but the odds for a top are pretty fucking low.



mal3volent said:


> not unless you want it in the mouth


lol

no comment

i don't want to disturb dopem

or the other heteros


----------



## DopeM

This would make pulling off A Hudini a feat of great magnitude in my estimation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm going to drink one more beer then I'm out doggos

been drinking 1.5 hours, 5 beers, 3 in system or what is that 3.5

that should be enough with a rapist werewolf beer at the spot


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> No, they don't.  99% of them are on "the pill" (prep) and do not care that it doesn't cover 100% of the virus.
> 
> Like it legit surprises me I'm still hiv neg but the odds for a top are pretty fucking low.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> no comment
> 
> i don't want to disturb dopem
> 
> or the other heteros


Some ppl are genetically protected I believe.  Thank your lucky stars monica


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Some ppl are genetically protected I believe.  Thank your lucky stars monica


the odds for a white person like me are P low

I just like to fuck, I think I just got lucky every time

I've even fucked w/ cuts on my dick

That doesn't bother me

Nothing does anymore

Got tested in nov still neg

I was surprised

then I tried settling down with WHORELLA who probably ate all the cum they could

ahhahhahaha I love blaming ppl for their sexual predicaments

and then I was like "get lost you sober loser" and he took a beer and ran out, hiding that beer on his way out

lul

alcoholics are great to fuck


----------



## devilsgospel

Okay I think I'm done changing my avi

I haven't done that...ever

Also


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHORELLA I DON'T MISS YOU I FOUND A BETTER THING AND I'D RATHER SOMEONE'S SIDE PIECE THAN YOUR BOI BECAUSE YOU'RE DEVOID OF LOVE ON THE INSIDE YOU'RE DEAD YOU'RE FUCKING DEAD AND YOU SHOULD JUST DIE

I can't say that to their face, they're actively suicidal

but I said it to ya'll so you know where my brain's at

because I ain't gonna lie having ur heart stomped on hurts


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> alcoholics are great to fuck



*bats eyelashes*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LEAVING ME ALONE TO DIE
IS WORSE THAN HAVING
THE GUTS TO KILL ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

love you all


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU'RE NOT AFRAID
of abusing your mindo r body OHBORKBORKBOROKBRK it's hpeningg


----------



## devilsgospel

Okay NOW I'm done with my avi

Also this is for you Cap


----------



## devilsgospel

I cut it up myself back when I did H and cocaine all day every day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BTbuajhfisoufhoaswiuefheauiwyhrwhyfwfyhal8iwefhyfhywafhy
FUCK I'M STIL RIPPINGlidfajfkjsdhfljkahsfljshdfa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

EVERYONE WILL COME TO MY FUNERAL TO MAKE SURE THAT I STAY DEAD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it took 45 mins for me to  that post

but I did it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aOH FUCK I KEPT DRINKING I WAS LIKE WHY IS THE K COMING BACK AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm gonna puke, i'm a moron

i'm a country you don't ever ever ever ever EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER  want to visit  again


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> love you all





Captain.Heroin said:


> aOH FUCK I KEPT DRINKING I WAS LIKE WHY IS THE K COMING BACK AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Love you too! 
You guys are really the best!
I love that we can talk about anything here!

You seem to be calming down a bit Captain. 
Feeling better now?
I hope so.

I don’t want anything happening to any of you guys!


----------



## Painful One

Oops, we posted at the same time Captain.

Hope you are okay!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guysi had the most beautiful trip and apparently had a false awakening or something

it was

so great

i don't even need THIS again

it's one ofhtose

1 aroudn themery gor ounds

i came to in my own puke, just having digested justenough food so it's just enough bile

the NE will never let me GO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Hope you are okay!


no benzos
considering an hour or so of sobriety
then maybe

food
or
self-harm

because

doctors
are
shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I don’t want anything happening to any of you guys!
> ❤❤❤


my brain is 

screaming

for hypnotic benzos

the avatar is just filling it with anything but


----------



## w01fg4ng

But for srs, hydrate and stay safe Cap.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think the avatar likes the chronic sleep dep, awkward social settings, the underlings of life or he wouldn't be doing this to himself

he is on a self-exploration psychedelic journey/tour of the underworld

fighting satan I guess?  

or just drinking myself into a premature death

the latter fits well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> But for srs, hydrate and stay safe Cap.


yeah I can't drink any more it's so gross


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel like I'm coming off LIQUORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR and mal told me to do that LOL no


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that would be.. all sorts of ... hell.............. that no one knows about;................................................. oh god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i know PO can you imagine

the hell I'm in

when everything is available

and you have

30 or less hypnotic benzos

and the fear of facing a lifetime without more is so overwhelming you absolutely cannot face a life without it so you start

INSOMNIABINGEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee






i'll build you a pretty sand castle
just don't get mad and call me an ass hole
when i kick it over
i'm just time and space and gravity and a bunch of particle pieces baby, just like the sand, kick back at me
i'll possess you but i don't need you to be one of my possessions!
i want you to be happy
i want you to live life the way I do
just live it to the fullest
did you get the last hit? it was some good shit

if I have to be anyone/anything else can I just 
WGAT BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORK


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> my brain is
> 
> screaming
> 
> for hypnotic benzos
> 
> the avatar is just filling it with anything but



okay, school me here.
what are Hypnotic benzo’s?
are we talking like Ambien or???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god this is so not synchronicity


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> okay, school me here.
> what are Hypnotic benzo’s?
> are we talking like Ambien or???


*Flurazepam*, *temazepam*, *quazepam*, *estazolam*, and *triazolam* are the benzodiazepines that are approved by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) as hypnotics. These drugs bind to a special benzodiazepine site on the gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA) receptor complex, enhancing the activity of this neurotransmitter.

ANY OF THE ABOVE I HAVE TRIED THEM ALL BUT Q PLEASE GIVE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

AND IF THEY SAY NO
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

i am in SO
MUCH
DISTRESS

i could wait 2 more hours but it'lll be like last minute/too late WHY BOTHER nothing matters anymore my life is GARBAGE i am garbage, I am a garbage can, I am the garbage in the garbage can, and I am being thrown away.... gradually.... all at once.... how the fuck am I supposed to know if I'm a monster in the way I refuse to die?  how the fuck am I supposed to know if I'm in love or if I'm in pain?


----------



## bremkat

im fucked on coke hopefully get some banter lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he just texted me
and i don't care
i guess i won the game mal

lol

i guess i won it because he's craving my d

did I win

can I kill myself yet

should I live as long as I can

towards the sweet psychedelic alzheimers ending


----------



## bremkat

im fucked got one huge line left, sghould i take it now, will i get interaction?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im fucked on coke hopefully get some banter lol


hope you're enjoying it

i can't enjoy that
it's like

not good

to my mindwheel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im fucked got one huge line left, sghould i take it now, will i get interaction?


yea you will here i am

whoaaaaaaaa

i think this is interaction but if we're the same person you're just responding to yourself
far out maaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*DOESN'T WANT TO INTERACT WITH CPT
POSTS OWN THREAD
ya prolly ganjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj*

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## devilsgospel

I got a 6 pack of the #1 trailer park approved brand

Natural ice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm smoking through waves of fucking NAUSEA


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea you will here i am
> 
> whoaaaaaaaa
> 
> i think this is interaction but if we're the same person you're just responding to yourself
> far out maaaaaaaaaaaaan


excellent mate thank you, where i am in cotland everyone is so vapid or mad for smack, im just wanting to chat lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I got a 6 pack of the #1 trailer park approved brand
> 
> Natural ice


I'm on some next level shit br0


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> excellent mate thank you, where i am in cotland everyone is so vapid or mad for smack, im just wanting to chat lol


yea i feel that

everyone here is tweaked out

heroin/meth are the devils of the world IMO

I have battled SATAN for enough years trying to consume that trash to get it away from others but enough is enough

the DOGGOS will survive or they won't


----------



## bremkat

scotland,m thank yous so much, just gonna rail up the final, thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

enjoy man

i did like 1 dose today and like 3-4 beers

tripped balls

puked in the toilet twice
on the floor once

yeah I know, super classy right, was going to bleach anyways but

the smell lingers

eww

lol nothing bothers me


----------



## bremkat

so fucking happy i found the right forum lol, this is my third register haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> so fucking happy i found the right forum lol, this is my third register haha


yeah we're friendly here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i mostly am fighting a holy war against france at the moment

every psychedelic trip I do is to fight the holy war for FREEDOM FRIES!!!

do they call them FRENCH FRIES where you're from?

They should call them SCOTLAND FRIES.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

actually over there they're called chips

SHUT UP CAPTAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## mal3volent

Don't scare the guest away cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

to be quite honest I've turned into a bulimic dude because of how many times a month I puke I'm pretty sure this is severely unhealthy and I'll be a corpse in less than 10 years if I keep this up


----------



## w01fg4ng

.


Captain.Heroin said:


> he just texted me
> and i don't care
> i guess i won the game mal
> 
> lol
> 
> i guess i won it because he's craving my d
> 
> did I win
> 
> can I kill myself yet
> 
> should I live as long as I can
> 
> towards the sweet psychedelic alzheimers ending


You are captain of the black pearl in this abyss of a life.  Of course you have guys fawning over you.

You remind me of myself when I was dating.  I got a real kick out of all those little games we'd play with email though instead of text (I know, I'm old).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i don't get KICKS out of any of this


WOLF HE JUST TEXTED ME AGAIN

*DON'T READ IT.... SAVE IT FOR LATER....*

he's not even a FRIEND says mal DON'T EVEN BE HIS FRIEND

don't be his friend

i am the kingin MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEnmeemmememememememememe


----------



## bremkat

got two high strength ciders so gonna down opne and a half then take my last snifter, hiope everyone is mint


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have to play it cool like it's no big deal

and this shit hurts


----------



## bremkat

sorry for the typos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> got two high strength ciders so gonna down opne and a half then take my last snifter, hiope everyone is mint


haha yeaaaa alcohol + drugs

is

real
fun

but with cocaine it turns into a diff drug
coacetylethylene

so just know that and be safe my doggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> sorry for the typos


lol sometimes I go RALEKRJPA;WKLRU APVOSDIUPASDKOU A;LSKDJ and I"m on drugs and I'm like "lol woops that's some psychedelic gibberish DELETED"

it happens

certain psychedelics make you think anything


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> haha yeaaaa alcohol + drugs
> 
> is
> 
> real
> fun
> 
> but with cocaine it turns into a diff drug
> coacetylethylene
> 
> so just know that and be safe my doggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggo


im old enuf and srtupid enuf, now its a treat thanks for looking out


----------



## bremkat

im staying up for the youtube boxing lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

of course









						Cocaethylene - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




that's the drug

i can't spell I'm trash

HE
SAID
YES
OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

guys my heart is soaring

i want to just od and die right here but i don't have enough drugs 

brb cry
i'm so upset because i'm happy

and never learned how to enjoy happiness
i have a fear of
success
money
wealth
power
fame
fortune
so i just dig myself into a death crib
waiting to die
in my benzo/opiate haze
and when those are gone
they make me go SONICzooooooooooooooom
but I don't want
I want to just escape it all
at least for a little while
come back smelling like puke
that works for me


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocaethylene - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the drug
> 
> i can't spell I'm trash


acheived, so all good, iv been to the trenchs with smack so i c as a fun drug, i know everyone has a diff outlook though


----------



## bremkat

im sitting with my one last puppy of a line waiting for me, thanks for being with me guys, i truly mean it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> acheived, so all good, iv been to the trenchs with smack so i c as a fun drug, i know everyone has a diff outlook though


oh yeah, just know it should make cocaine last longer

like it's "more toxic", or whatever, fuck that noise I'm not gonna live much longer at  the rate I'm going and don't even want to, I just want to be a corpse in the ground already ADULTLIFEISBOOOOOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIIIING

so I don't blame you  have fun be safe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im sitting with my one last puppy of a line waiting for me, thanks for being with me guys, i truly mean it


any time

come chill whenever


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> any time
> 
> come chill whenever


truly appreciate, worn out my last friends, opiate addicts, im on meth but i dont crave that feeling u no


----------



## bremkat

bremkat said:


> truly appreciate, worn out my last friends, opiate addicts, im on meth but i dont crave that feeling u no


methadone i mean


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> any time
> 
> come chill whenever


word my brother word


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i understand meth isn't that prevalent over there so of course ya'll would shorten "meth-a-done". I get it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol BREMKAT and I are both on alcohol

lol

I can't wait for it to wear off though oh god... this shit is too good... it's fire


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> i understand meth isn't that prevalent over there so of course ya'll would shorten "meth-a-done". I get it.


makes me normal, so c is a luxury, just dont have the like minded individs anymore, so i thought id try my luck here, and im happy  longed iv sat with a line out and not took it lol


----------



## bremkat

bremkat said:


> makes me normal, so c is a luxury, just dont have the like minded individs anymore, so i thought id try my luck here, and im happy  longed iv sat with a line out and not took it lol


longest*


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> i understand meth isn't that prevalent over there so of course ya'll would shorten "meth-a-done". I get it.


i truly feel we have connected, it shows you, physical aint all that, your in my flow, and im feeling you HELLA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> makes me normal, so c is a luxury, just dont have the like minded individs anymore, so i thought id try my luck here, and im happy  longed iv sat with a line out and not took it lol


in my multiple decades of existence I have found
ONE
one
(1)
person who is similar ENOUGH for me to MINDWHEEL with

and they passed away last year

so I'm MINDWHEELing with ONE (1) one person
again

and they're quite more similar to me and Iit would SCARE ME SHITLESS to meet anyone closer to me

he's like a better version of me in every way possible.

needless to say LIKEMINDED individuals are RARE treasure them while they're around.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> in my multiple decades of existence I have found
> ONE
> one
> (1)
> person who is similar ENOUGH for me to MINDWHEEL with
> 
> and they passed away last year
> 
> so I'm MINDWHEELing with ONE (1) one person
> again
> 
> and they're quite more similar to me and Iit would SCARE ME SHITLESS to meet anyone closer to me
> 
> he's like a better version of me in every way possible.
> 
> needless to say LIKEMINDED individuals are RARE treasure them while they're around.


in my eyes.





PERFECTION


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im feeling you HELLA


indeed
you're cool as fuck bro

i'll be sure to visit Scotland some day but I need to get around the world for free/cheap because I'm a poor


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> indeed
> you're cool as fuck bro
> 
> i'll be sure to visit Scotland some day but I need to get around the world for free/cheap because I'm a poor


mate, seriuous here, im quite well educuated, and iv lost more than i thought would be close, if that makes sense, you seem like a mate for life, keep it that way, im fucking mad,. should be dead, but im not, im sure ur the same, take that forward, YOUR MY FUCKING MAN!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> mate, seriuous here, im quite well educuated, and iv lost more than i thought would be close, if that makes sense, you seem like a mate for life, keep it that way, im fucking mad,. should be dead, but im not, im sure ur the same, take that forward, YOUR MY FUCKING MAN!!!


yea bro

you seem like a Scottish version of me for sure

you came into the Abyss fairly quickly and started double posting

I'm pretty sure Mal hates us both LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have at least 1 friend from Scotland already YAY

And that's not counting @Shambles  because I would so totes be his friend too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what a BEAUTIFUL trip

my hard drive MALfunctioned and so I went back to replay 5-22 or whatever and it was cool

more like 4, 8-22

and whoa

fucking

hard as fuck


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have at least 1 friend from Scotland already YAY
> 
> And that's not counting @Shambles  because I would so totes be his friend too


RIGHT, IM ASKING YOU, ITS VERY HIGH QUALITY C BLAH BLAH, SHOULD I TAKE IT IN ONE, OR SPLUIT IT?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SPLIT IT holy shit

you're used to 500mg SHOTS? 

that's TOO MUCH holy fuck I would stroke out and die

0.05 to 0.1g is like... mostly all I need if I wanted to FEEL like dying 8(

I can't stand the stuff it's all the worst parts of a K hole

sorry I like ketamine (also a DRI but also a dissociative which cocaine isn't) and alcohol (downer/dissociative drug) and yeah, I can't stand cocaine

I like meth(amphetamine) sometimes but am trying to never use it again. 

PLEASE be safe!!!


----------



## bremkat

I ONLY HAVE LIKE .25 LEFT MATE SHOULD I BOOOOM OR SPLIT IT AND RT5AKE IT WITHMY ONE CIDER I HAVE LEFT


----------



## bremkat

bremkat said:


> I ONLY HAVE LIKE .25 LEFT MATE SHOULD I BOOOOM OR SPLIT IT AND RT5AKE IT WITHMY ONE CIDER I HAVE LEFT


FUCK SPELLING


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> I ONLY HAVE LIKE .25 LEFT MATE SHOULD I BOOOOM OR SPLIT IT AND RT5AKE IT WITHMY ONE CIDER I HAVE LEFT


Split it


----------



## bremkat

fuck i sound like a ds bag hAHGA, I LIKE TO SMASH THE FUCk out of it but im gonna split it, then ill get decenty convo which enhances the excp 100 fold


----------



## bremkat

fuck i love this FORRRRUUUUM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> fuck i sound like a ds bag hAHGA, I LIKE TO SMASH THE FUCk out of it but im gonna split it, then ill get decenty convo which enhances the excp 100 fold


Trust youll stay high longer = better. 

Crash will be lighter = better

Im so fucked up i am eating dont want to have to


----------



## bremkat

Done, the stupid thing was taking quarter gram lines when my mum downstairs was shouting suppers ready! i meant it when i said iv exhausted friends, thanks to yous all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol

"I've exhausted friends"

haha

I've BURNT ALL THE BRIDGES and pushed everyone away with my stupid junkie behavior

no fears bro I'm here.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> "I've exhausted friends"
> 
> haha
> 
> I've BURNT ALL THE BRIDGES and pushed everyone away with my stupid junkie behavior
> 
> no fears bro I'm here.


tbh your my best friend and thats from the heart


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we might be the only two drunkbros in the world on the internet talking to each other right now
everyone else is *eww*
doing their daily routine
stuck in OCD agoraphobic phonejunkie behaviors like instagram, facebook, twitter, texting etc
OPEN PLATFORM BABY anyone's welcome to dip their feet in my tub


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> tbh your my best friend and thats from the heart


that's great

I can't say the same because I have at least 1 dude I would say is a best friend.  Haven't even known him long LOL I'm sure he gets "you're my best friend" like 100 times a day (he is A FUCK MACHINE too).... so yeah it happens

you'll have best friends locally too one day

you just gotta get thru what you're going thru


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> we might be the only two drunkbros in the world on the internet talking to each other right now
> everyone else is *eww*
> doing their daily routine
> stuck in OCD agoraphobic phonejunkie behaviors like instagram, facebook, twitter, texting etc
> OPEN PLATFORM BABY anyone's welcome to dip their feet in my tub


mate im brand new here, still havent taken one of them lines, your content makes me WANT to see it, thank you mate, truly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and if I didn't have IRL Friends I'd have to say @madness00 is my bestie

or @mal3volent 

because they are like... the bestest lounge moderators EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> mate im brand new here, still havent taken one of them lines, your content makes me WANT to see it, thank you mate, truly


haha of course i'm always here to talk stuff

Very smart to split the lines.  A quarter gram in one line is kinda ... big.  I've seen this dude

he snorted

1.75g 

in one line, in one nostril

it was SICK [in a BAD WAY] his whole face turned grey like death


----------



## bremkat

tbh i have no more irl freinds thaTS WHY IM HERE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm stepping AFK to make a REAL HEALTHY MEAL (featuring REAL FOOD™) so I should eat well

I'm so... so hungry because I'm turning bulimic inadvertently because of drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> tbh i have no more irl freinds thaTS WHY IM HERE


lol LOL

yeah me too bro

I'm an extrovert again because drugs and if I don't have a cohort of friends around me I'm just fuckin' lost chatterbugging by myself.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> and if I didn't have IRL Friends I'd have to say @madness00 is my bestie
> 
> or @mal3volent
> 
> because they are like... the bestest lounge moderators EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


You sure that title doesn't go to C0tBro you better post on topic?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> You sure that title doesn't go to C0tBro you better post on topic?


huh

sorry too high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol that feel when EVERY dopeM post goes WAYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy over my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't know what cotbro is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can someone fill me in I'm feeling stupid/brain dead from the druqs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck this noise i'm out i have to go get more REAL FOOD™ to eat because I'ma poor

fuck do I even own basic essentials


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> and if I didn't have IRL Friends I'd have to say @madness00 is my bestie
> 
> or @mal3volent
> 
> because they are like... the bestest lounge moderators EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



lol you do know madness doesn't mod here right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> lol you do know madness doesn't mod here right?


.................................................what

was that because I'm tripping, observed a different quantum position or what the fuck changed

SOMETHING SEEMS TO CHANGE something small
every time
i do this drug combo

and it's almost imperceivable
and or not giving a fuck but

IT DOES and I'm like

HOW IS THIS 
POSSIBLE
WHERE WAS I


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god don't do a BL intervention on me "CPT UR TOO HIGH ALL THE TIME AT LEAST GET GLASSES"

no u can't make me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

um a tri-mod stick is essenitally a lounge mod

_continue pls_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

any tri-mod stick is like a s. mod in training

they took my training wheels off and I fell flat on my face

so I needed some time off the stove to simmer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

.............from when I modded 3 sub-forums

those were the shitty days of opiate abuse and shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok doggos i'm out

borkbork


----------



## w01fg4ng

Call of Duty is trash


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Indeed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All the kiddos hack CS:GO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am too drunk to drive
Instead im walking


----------



## bremkat

ooft getting another g, i dont do it often but when its 88% washed back ill BITE


----------



## bremkat

MY REPLY, WHOOOAH IM DISABLED


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am too drunk to drive
> Instead im walking


Child of the beat mod'd here and was insistent of on topic posting 

I believe the banhammer swung harder and longer than axls redbull shaped cawk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> ooft getting another g, i dont do it often but when its 88% washed back ill BITE


Just try not to binge on this one

Enjoy it save a rail to start your next day off


----------



## bremkat

i raise you a topic and produce a BOUNTY an altogether better sweet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Child of the beat mod'd here and was insistent of on topic posting
> 
> I believe the banhammer swung harder and longer than axls redbull shaped cawk


Child ooooh

Yeah

Im glad its a kiddie pool now

Rules are for weak minded people and pig law enforcement piggos


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just try not to binge on this one
> 
> Enjoy it save a rail to start your next day off


your too sensible, this is my 6 monthly madathon x


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have had over 10 friends die on accident or from suicide

I truly am too sensible i get it


----------



## bremkat

im fucking smashed now, rational thought is hard sorry


----------



## bremkat

im FUCKED should have put it in two oh well, tell me stories


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im FUCKED should have put it in two oh well, tell me stories


yeah so i sent you a pm with a link

it's a helluva story.



bremkat said:


> rational thought is hard sorry


same


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so brain dead

went to the store bought 3 things forgot ONE

i swear my brain is gone


----------



## bremkat

sorry, iv been waitying


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Rules are for weak minded people and pig law enforcement piggos


That's all I was ever trying to say.


----------



## bremkat

im destroyed, sorry


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah so i sent you a pm with a discount


Caught ya!


----------



## w01fg4ng

99% of first person shooters are also trash


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> 99% of first person shooters are also trash



CoD is only fun to play whacked out on amphetamines 

Cant wait until this weekend to do just that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YAY talk to you doggos later

i am supe excited


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bye doggos borkborkborkbokjokjkobjoakdfg


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> CoD is only fun to play whacked out on amphetamines
> 
> Cant wait until this weekend to do just that


wack


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> CoD is only fun to play whacked out on amphetamines



So is every other thing you can "play" with


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ok i lied i am borking....now


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> So is every other thing you can "play" with



This is true


----------



## Hylight

how is this like 111 pages ! do you just write in it like graffiti !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> how is this like 111 pages ! do you just write in it like graffiti !


I write as long as my D


----------



## Hylight

YAY can we please have it, then. %)

that's so drool darling 
or what tf ever

loooooooooooooooooolly


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


> how is this like 111 pages ! do you just write in it like graffiti !



About 80 of them belong to one person

I'm sure you can guess who


----------



## Hylight

hope wasn't me ? 

loolzy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> YAY can we please have it, then. %)
> 
> that's so drool darling
> or what tf ever
> 
> loooooooooooooooooolly


Ive posted it before

Do i need to post a new one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> About 80 of them belong to one person
> 
> I'm sure you can guess who


Thats patentlt untrue

I keep manipulating the page count lower. 

I daresay you dont have an actual statistuc


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> This is true


Even the village idiot gets it



w01fg4ng said:


> wack off


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thats patentlt untrue
> 
> I keep manipulating the page count lower.
> 
> I daresay you dont have an actual statistuc



Don't make me do the math cap, we'll all look bad

Especially me bc I cant do math


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Even the village idiot gets it



I'll have you know I'm the village drunk, or the weird guy who lives alone on top of the hill


----------



## Hylight

why is CH so = 

because he knew he wasn't > or < anyone else


----------



## Hylight

CH = Humble 

LoooooooooooooooL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> why is CH so =
> 
> because he knew he wasn't > or < anyone else


Yeaaaaa this

We all = beautiful


----------



## Hylight

oh i lets seee . . . . . i Fainted


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> lol you do know madness doesn't mod here right?


If i knew that i knew it last year


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> oh i lets seee . . . . . i Fainted


You saw it?  Link?

I miss old pics of my D


----------



## Hylight

umm its in my brain 
but the good news is 
. . . . .  

wait for it 
... . . . . 





. . .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I legit tried lolololololol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I could never keep up with the lounge. I love NMI and MH. No other forums I'd rather mod. CD is whatever I'm not a pot head anymore wolfy got it. I still read all the threads but I never have anything valuable to contribute.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Why is my mental brains so bad.

So terrible


----------



## Hylight

damn i forgot again


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I could never keep up with the lounge. I love NMI and MH. No other forums I'd rather mod. CD is whatever I'm not a pot head anymore wolfy got it. I still read all the threads but I never have anything valuable to contribute.


You are soo good at NMI. how do you do that so good. do they have like a training when you started


----------



## Shady's Fox

hi ma friends

who are my friends


hello friends


----------



## Hylight

hu mbah


----------



## Shady's Fox

hiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

yes


----------



## mal3volent

Cap haha I legit think you made half the posts in this thread.
just from my preliminary research.
im sure that includes deleted ones too tho.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> You are soo good at NMI. how do you do that so good. do they have like a training when you started



Thanks!

There's no training. I usually try to match the OPs enthusiasm. Like if they write one sentence I won't bother them but if they seem engaged I'll ask them questions. 

I love when you greet people too! There's something wicked cool about having several unique styles of writing to welcome in teh nubz.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Cap haha I legit think you made half the posts in this thread.
> just from my preliminary research.
> im sure that includes deleted ones too tho.


My plan is to delete every post in this thread 

Shrinkage


----------



## Hylight

I will never bother you
I will never promise to
I will never follow you
I will never bother you
Never speak a word again
I will crawl away for good

I will move away from here
You won't be afraid of fear
No thought was put into this
I always knew it would come to this
Things have never been so swell
I have never failed to fail

Hey!
Hey!
Hey!
You know you're right
You know you're right
You know you're right


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> My plan is to delete every post in this thread
> 
> Shrinkage



no man, nothing will make sense if you do that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If it quotes me then i said it


----------



## Shady's Fox

hylight is my friendddddd


----------



## Shady's Fox

do you want to be my pet??????


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> If it quotes me then i said it


Hey!
You know you're right
You know you're right
You know you're right


----------



## Shady's Fox

F..-FR

FRIEND
??


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> If it quotes me then i said it



just chill bro there's no point to post delete post delete...
its cool I was just fuckin w/u


----------



## Hylight

Hey!
Hey!
Hey!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> just chill bro there's no point to post delete post delete...
> its cool I was just fuckin w/u


Okiedokie

I think theres some way better posts 

Like of mine in the thread

And theres some nonsense gibberish


----------



## Hylight

in the abyss


HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> do you want to be my pet??????



Describe a day in the life of shady's pet?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

For more than 30 years
The science has been crystal clear
HOW DARE YOU CONTINUE TO LOOK AWAY


----------



## Hylight

i could die now


♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*♡♡♡♡》♡》》》》》♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*


----------



## Hylight

HOW DARE YOU 
HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Shady's Fox

Let's not scare lurkers, people.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

Now am going to answer some harm-reduction questions. if I find  some interesting one's

and not trolls..


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Let's not scare lurkers, people.


are you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i could die now
> 
> 
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*♡♡♡♡》♡》》》》》♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*


This


----------



## Hylight

how dare me


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight, you are the same as cap. You're always in this weird loop where you just think this is a junkyard just because it's a off-topic section. Well.. isn't, I am no mod here nor do I intent to make some rules but having common sense it's a basic human function, this if the dogs didn't eat it. You know, some limits.


----------



## mal3volent

stfu shady. You were doing the same shit 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Hylight

That is; " AN off-topic section" 

Correct ?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

There there, hylight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Hylight, you are the same as cap. You're always in this weird loop where you just think this is a junkyard just because it's a off-topic section. Well.. isn't, I am no mod here nor do I intent to make some rules but having common sense it's a basic human function, this if the dogs didn't eat it. You know, some limits.


Yeah that post meant nothing to me you're right where you belong buddy

The self is a macro-illusion
Time and space are illusions.  
Drifting. ......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight
Disregard shady pls


----------



## DopeM

That post is clearly an attempt to throw the hounds off his trail, as shady is obviously a bl mod alt, with cap leading the charge of known suspects


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol

I didnt get 81k posts by having alts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All i have to say is, interesting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I still dont understand so much


----------



## DopeM

The hounds bellowed, "whenever cap goes silent a sgadyvfox slithers from the tree lines like a worm to it's salted earth death in the days after the rain"


----------



## xaddictx

L





Captain.Heroin said:


> GET A GRIP CPT SRSLY AHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> if I had a kid they would be so helpful for:
> 
> opening beer cans
> making sure I'm not blacked out for too long
> driving when I'm too fucked to
> 
> it's ok cpt you handled that.... as best as you could.  YOU DON'T KNOW how to handle things like this and aren't .HAHGHHHHHHHHHHH goad.  GOADDAMNGIT.  LORT HELP ME.  LORRRRRT HELP ME
> 
> [jesus blocked my number]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAIL SATAN, HELP ME LORTTTT SATAN
> 
> i THINK that the devil said it's OK if I want to lie down and take benzos......


Looks like the dude from Type 0-Negative


----------



## DopeM

> Don't be  fucking poser



-erichG as captain as shady

The hounds have a scent my DEAR and your panzer Reich die die die turned brain damaged, emo, Hitler youth shtick won't help you throw them off.

Oh, you'll get what's coming to you for all of those late night calls when you were loaded on monster energy and all of the corn dogs your little arms could hold on the walk home from 711 in the pouring PNW rain....


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning all and a happy and euphoric "getting fuct up" friday to you!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just mimic EG and shady in content and parodying

Trust i dont have time for more than one BL acct


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning all and a happy and euphoric "getting fuct up" friday to you!!



Don't say this

again


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

the original version


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning all and a happy and euphoric "getting fuct up" friday to you!!


The magic school bus is heaven when they go inside the body

Keep travelling.  Further. To the heart of all particles.   Everything is made of the same matter.  

The self is a macro illusion. I am dead and gone. Im never returning to my old self. 

The self is not static. You change constantly with time.  The self is as fluid.  As time.  Wind.  Water. Sand. 

Flowing through my fingers. It is gone.  It is lost to time.  We all belong to time but time is an illusion

We are all an illusion.  We are living in a simulated reality.  Sit back and enjoy the beautiful ride.


----------



## DopeM

So how much of the Jamal story is enough for the new Damien's to understand?  I was shooting for comprehensive coverage butt dwe was either a prolific and pathological liar or he and Jamal shared one of this world's strongest bonds...


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Trust i dont have time for more than one BL acct


Yea droppers neck used to boast the same shit.  We all know drug addicts can't be trusted.  Lie to your mother not us.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea droppers neck used to boast the same shit.  We all know drug addicts can't be trusted.  Lie to your mother not us.


If you suspect an alt report it


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't say this
> 
> again


Morning all and a happy euphoric friday to you all. Hope its a banging friday :D


----------



## devilsgospel

Once again I'm awake and I'm not happy about it

It should be illegal to have to wake up 3 hours before the sun


----------



## devilsgospel

Time to OD on caffeine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> The magic school bus is heaven when they go inside the body
> 
> Keep travelling.  Further. To the heart of all particles.   Everything is made of the same matter.
> 
> The self is a macro illusion. I am dead and gone. Im never returning to my old self.
> 
> The self is not static. You change constantly with time.  The self is as fluid.  As time.  Wind.  Water. Sand.
> 
> Flowing through my fingers. It is gone.  It is lost to time.  We all belong to time but time is an illusion
> 
> We are all an illusion.  We are living in a simulated reality.  Sit back and enjoy the beautiful ride.


Oh im enjoying the ride and the reality i set for myself. Im in an awesome mood today so far. Which doesnt happen often, so gonna enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning all and a happy euphoric friday to you all. Hope its a banging friday :D


Im horny and freeballing and playing with my D

And i spent the day connecting with people

And all 100% sexy people too

Semi boner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Once again I'm awake and I'm not happy about it
> 
> It should be illegal to have to wake up 3 hours before the sun


HYPNOTIC BENZOS SHOULD BE OTC

IT IS 3 AM HERE DEAR GOD WHY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Oh im enjoying the ride and the reality i set for myself. Im in an awesome mood today so far. Which doesnt happen often, so gonna enjoy it to the fullest.


Yay!  Thats how we do it :D


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Im horny and freeballing and playing with my D
> 
> And i spent the day connecting with people
> 
> And all 100% sexy people too
> 
> Semi boner


Well travel the seas till you go from half mast to full mast  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well travel the seas till you go from half mast to full mast  :D


Hot

I am so horned up

Going to have sexy fun in 1 hr if all works well


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Feeling like some shrooms today. Think i will organise some golden teachers for myself. About 2g just to have a nice chilled but psychedelic night.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hot
> 
> I am so horned up
> 
> Going to have sexy fun in 1 hr if all works well


Lol you go on and conquer them hahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2g can be an amazing dose

At that range i need more psychs because i am a hard head


----------



## DopeM

Get srsly fucked you worm getting early bird shit faces.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2g can be an amazing dose
> 
> At that range i need more psychs because i am a hard head


Well 2g of golden teachers is enough for some visuals and over all euphoric and happiness. Will last me a good 4hrs. There is  also penis envy and PES Amazonians available but i enjoy the mildness of the golden teachers.


----------



## devilsgospel

My kidneys and liver please forgive me for all the espresso I'm about to drink


----------



## devilsgospel

Being on drugs > mental pain

Caffeine and alcohol > physical pain

Life is unfair


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you suspect an alt report it


Outdated policy.

DopeM is projecting anyway.


----------



## schizopath

Cap you should have put your faith in me... I have now orgasmed 3 times in 25 hours on meth


----------



## DopeM

Now that's what I call first person shootin vol. 69420!

Btw, your doctor's office rang while you were floggin yer log n I have some not so great news about your potential adhd script.


----------



## schizopath

You dopem. Still speeding around?


----------



## DopeM

It's more of a final slugfest through the closing bell at this point but thanks for reminding me of the ticket I've got to visit the DA about....


----------



## schizopath

Holy fuck my electric sauna was on fire. Luckily I turned it off and it ended. Holy fuck.


----------



## schizopath

My whole house smells horrible. Fuuuuck.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Damn bro.  

I'm trying really hard to come up with an offensive joke about how your meth is straight fire.


----------



## schizopath

Too much sauna while on meth. Its btw godlike combo.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> I typically get my dick caught in the vortex until KERSPLOOGE *release*
> 
> btw I am having like.... all time hottest sex fuck 2019 whorella I am soSOSOSOSOoso much happier NOT trying for love/a relationship.



As long as you're happy I'm happy FOR you, henny!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> there's only one D i like to suck
> 
> iirc
> 
> rip jamal
> rip ch
> ? - 2020
> died sucking D's



What a way to go, though!


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> Too much sauna while on meth. Its btw godlike combo.


I like drugs + dry or wet sauna myself.  It's a dangerous combo, for sure so have to be careful.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

devilsgospel said:


> I wanted to take a pic so bad but I got distracted showing my mom then cleaned it up
> 
> Next time I get one I'll show you, because it will probably come back I don't think I got it all



This reminds me of when I got an abscess (fuck me do those things hurt*) on my arm from IMing my codeine (was the only opiate I had at the time) and there was like a smallish yellow bit on the surface so I poke it in the mirror and literally like half a pint of this yeasty-smelling yellow stuff jettisoned fucking everywhere.

*they literally put me in a wheelchair for one in my thigh. It was very large, infected and intramuscular, though.
No more IM meds for me. TBF I didn't clean the area and just used tap water, too, for it's partly my fault for being nastay.


----------



## w01fg4ng

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> As long as you're happy I'm happy FOR you, henny!


Me too.  But people who look for love never find it.  Love hits you like a train when you aren't looking for it.  He is in for a big surprise.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

w01fg4ng said:


> cupcakes are bad for them



HENNY, GET ME A RED VELVET FROM THA STORE!

Stacy Layne Matthew brand plz.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

devilsgospel said:


> Being on drugs > mental pain
> 
> Caffeine and alcohol > physical pain
> 
> Life is unfair



Nooo, drugs FIX that shit :D


----------



## w01fg4ng

Bioqueens aren't cultural appropriation.

They are gay.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

w01fg4ng said:


> Bioqueens aren't cultural appropriation.
> 
> They are gay.



lol that was random.

I think they're usually straight btw. Straight women or transwomen (who are obv straight women, not gay men).

If you mean Stacy, she wasn't a bioqueen on drag race, she identified as a gay man back then.
And it's a fucking crime she didn't win.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Rupaul is a sell out pop star.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

w01fg4ng said:


> Rupaul is a sell out pop star.



Wouldn't say she's a sell out (probably 'cause I'm too young to know anything she did before Drag Race) but she like never remembers the queens names and she's pretty shady. Like when Pearl told her what an inspiration she was and how she looked up to her, Ru just brushed her off and was like "If the camera's aren't rolling, nothing you say matters".
Plus Willam is my favourite and Ru kicked him off the show, so


----------



## schizopath

CE, wanna do meth and Id fuck you hard?


----------



## schizopath

You promoted your ass and Im a interested party


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> CE, wanna do meth and Id fuck you hard?



Sure thing


----------



## schizopath

It would be my fourth meth oragasm. IM A FUCKING BEAST LETS DO IT!


----------



## w01fg4ng

I definitely see the chemistry.  If you two actually hit it off y'all would probably be the best BL couple, ever.  

Not even joking. (My partner doesn't BL so I'm not in the running)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> It would be my fourth meth oragasm. IM A FUCKING BEAST LETS DO IT!



You're turning into a mini-me!


----------



## schizopath

Its sad really Wolf :S We have talked alot etc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey schizo, so i just finished this out patient rehab program, and my case worker goes:

"Rob.. you know that man James Fallon who thought he lead a normal life, but when asking his family if they thought he was a psychopath they said, "Yes, totally"? Well.. i see that like i see you".

I was like, 

FTR - i don't think my family would agree.


----------



## schizopath

Neither would my family. I assume that theres 3 straight up psychopaths with autistic traits in my close family. Including me, lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My sister called me when when i was younger. And my dad casually asked my pediatrician uncle if sociopaths breed sociopaths while i was at the dinner table. But i care a lot and whether i have a conscious or not is still up for debate by my 2 year long therapist, so i could easily just be a tad off from concussions from snowboarding or something.

My T is a bitch and really demonizes me. But she specializes in forensics so i guess i got what i got.


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> Its sad really Wolf :S We have talked alot etc


You have a lot to be happy about too.  You still have your heart, health and a home.  You seriously almost lost one of those today, close call bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> As long as you're happy I'm happy FOR you, henny!


Lol
Um
Halp


----------



## schizopath

Wolf youre right. And my friends might come visit today!


----------



## w01fg4ng

w01fg4ng said:


> You have a lot to be happy about too.  You still have your *h*eart, *h*ealth and a *h*ome.  You seriously almost lost one of those today, close call bro.


wtf i didn't even mean to alliterate like that.  me= poet, don't know it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You have a lot to be happy about too. You still have your *h*eart, *h*ealth and a *h*ome. You seriously almost lost one of those today, close call bro.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> My sister called me when when i was younger. And my dad casually asked my pediatrician uncle if sociopaths breed sociopaths while i was at the dinner table. But i care a lot and whether i have a conscious or not is still up for debate by my 2 year long therapist, so i could easily just be a tad off from concussions from snowboarding or something.
> 
> My T is a bitch and really demonizes me. But she specializes in forensics so i guess i got what i got.



My dad is convinced I'm a sociopath, too.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol
> Um
> Halp



Halp whut?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

w01fg4ng said:


> You have a lot to be happy about too.  You still have your heart, health and a home.  You seriously almost lost one of those today, close call bro.



What you sad about, Schizo?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

w01fg4ng said:


> wtf i didn't even mean to alliterate like that.  me= poet, don't know it



I have the 3 H's too if Hepatitis, Herpes and Halitosis count!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> What you sad about, Schizo?


I wonder if he'll ever get the smell out.

Maybe vagina candles will fix his sauna.


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> What you sad about, Schizo?


That you live in England


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> That you live in England



Awww  me too


----------



## schizopath

Im still planning my europe road trip. Might visit England. Idk yet, if I even can go to the road trip.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> My dad is convinced I'm a sociopath, too.



I'd bet a lot of BLers are borderline or antisocial.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'd bet a lot of BLers are borderline or antisocial.


Ive been thinking about this


----------



## devilsgospel

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Nooo, drugs FIX that shit :D



As in they can result in such things

They do fix a lot but of course you know they come with a price. I just miss having some kind of daily enhancement that doesn't do extensive damage to my internal organs


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> I'd bet a lot of BLers are borderline or antisocial.



I'm not a sociopath but I have antisocial PD and I have Borderline PD really bad (getting better, though).


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> As in they can result in such things
> 
> They do fix a lot but of course you know they come with a price. I just miss having some kind of daily enhancement that doesn't do extensive damage to my internal organs


Have you tried meditating and living in the moment?  No?  Me neither.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

DopeM said:


> Have you tried meditating and living in the moment?  No?  Me neither.



Loving this. Meditation does diddly shit.
Imagine someone who's been sectioned for a severe psychotic episode being immediately released without any drugs for it and just "prescribed" meditation lol. They'd literally have a fucking revolving door.
I do live in the moment, though! Or as my therapist calls it "reckless impulsivity".


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well Friday is almost over and the sun is setting, so the fun is only about to start. Booyah. Happy happy to you all


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well I also just got back from picking up my shroomz and more weed. Waiting till 8ish and then time to have a fun night


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> Im still planning my europe road trip. Might visit England. Idk yet, if I even can go to the road trip.



Definitely do, babe


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Im still planning my europe road trip. Might visit England. Idk yet, if I even can go to the road trip.


the world definitely needs you out there.
you are a good dose that this planet needs.
like fascination with the fascinating ! 
what a wonderful opportunity and the trip will be fantastic too. 
go for it and embrace the opportunity when you make it possible.
anyway. That's so kewl.


----------



## Hylight

ya babe, hee hee.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The world doesn't need him, why do you lie?

ow I rhyme tight

this nigga life

paris sights

pussy fights


sippin sprite couple faces everybody gettin laces director givin placements ye 

mhmm

rhymes u see, now u know he doens't deserve to live he's a fuckin socipath and a fuckin schizophrenic, fatal combo. pls die

this is one of his voice that says diz


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

don't let the kid inside, dead.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Have you tried meditating and living in the moment?  No?  Me neither.



I actually do tbh. I do breathing exercises and some yoga, but my mind is far too messy to be reigned in by just those things. Helps a bit tho.


----------



## schizopath

Friend came over. Drinking long drinks and hes fixing 30mg meth. I might IV the hydromorphine. Hylight you know I fucking love you. CE I want you sexually.


----------



## schizopath

@ChemicallyEnhanced  I want to hold your hands while I fuck you in the ass.


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> I actually do tbh. I do breathing exercises and some yoga, but my mind is far too messy to be reigned in by just those things. Helps a bit tho.


oh, yes, and is the daily struggle for sure !


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


>


 always liked emmmy soo much ! 
but it feeels so emmmpty not to be me. .


----------



## Shady's Fox

there you will see Sylvester


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shady don't try to intentionally freak people out


that could cause real world harm pls stop


----------



## Shady's Fox

ooooooow

you deleted my posttt


----------



## Shady's Fox

wat would be life threating 

TO
A
FUCKIN

SCHIZOPHRENIC

BANANA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ummmm a lot dude
we try to stop people from treading on your toes..............


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb 

<--

irl loser


----------



## Shady's Fox

Treading on your?

say again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

loser log jan 31, 2019

I can't even and I don't want to.


----------



## Shady's Fox

O ma


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nothing wrong, he's defending that fuckin looney

fuckin motherfucker


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> ^^^ what's the matter, what wrong now ?
> da doing on ! ?


you have the world's most beautiful experience and then you're like

why bother topping it

no one cares, nothing matters, and nothing changes.


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady stop touching yourself 

I see your hand down your pants

You're not slick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Nothing wrong, he's defending that fuckin looney
> 
> fuckin motherfucker


I DON'T CARE post what you want but if mal/wolf want to infract you they will


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> wat would be life threating
> 
> TO
> A
> FUCKIN
> 
> SCHIZOPHRENIC
> 
> BANANA


^^^ what's the matter, what wrong now ?
da doing on ! ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't care about these, who are they, who I am?

uhaa

didn't hear

who

mhm

??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CH UP FOR DAYS UNABLE TO SLEEP yeah and all I wanted was some fucking hypnotic fucking benzos and I'm so fucking sad and furious and crying and ragequit on the inside.


----------



## Shady's Fox

phaaa

i rather eat a bullet

but i cant afford a gunnn

phaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yoo haha


----------



## Hylight

life sucks so you can't die. we can't let you. don't.
sucks good. heeeee hee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> sucks good. heeeee hee


...................................................................................................................................................

this

[iamnothingiamnooneiamdeadandgonetotheworld]


----------



## Hylight

your fine. just try the balancing act. it's definitely a gift or a talent. we do it well ☺.


----------



## Shady's Fox

nanana

stfu hylight

when shady talks

u stfu

if  not, when two talk u stfu

it's a basic communication skill


now look


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> your fine. just try the balancing act. it's definitely a gift or a talent. we do it well ☺.


happiness threw all the depression off the scales, and then broke the scales themselves.  

BROKEN
SELF
IN
PIECES


----------



## Shady's Fox

I GET HIM

MMMMMKAY

i know that this disease it's very bad, I mean.. you can google.. don't even wanna say it. It's probably the worst disease out there since black plague

but..

the thing is, he vents his voices here

why? why can't he stfu or write on his walls?


----------



## Hylight

hey guys ! YAAAES. looool.


----------



## Hylight

WE AREN'T ALONE, at least.

 gay straight or trans we love you 
AWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. ♡


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> nanana
> 
> stfu hylight
> 
> when shady talks
> 
> u stfu
> 
> if  not, when two talk u stfu
> 
> it's a basic communication skill
> 
> 
> now look


blahhh blahh bla blah balh bla. 
okay sometimes. BLAHHH


----------



## Hylight

*SUPS ? *


----------



## devilsgospel

I must've wandered into a shady convention


----------



## Soso78

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!
Are any members here mental health professionals that can help this bunch of fuckin lunatics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

12 hours later, they came all over each other
no you want the close up
all over his face
the end
bam


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> @ChemicallyEnhanced  I want to hold your hands while I fuck you in the ass.



Handing hands :D
One of my fav things
I actually prefer it to sex


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuyck


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Shady's Fox said:


> wat would be life threating
> 
> TO
> A
> FUCKIN
> 
> SCHIZOPHRENIC
> 
> BANANA



Ya, Bye Falicia.


----------



## Hylight

and a nice Falicia.Heeeeeeeeee heeee.


----------



## Shady's Fox

geedz fuckkn chirst

pls Jesus

come here


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

devilsgospel said:


> As in they can result in such things
> 
> They do fix a lot but of course you know they come with a price. I just miss having some kind of daily enhancement that doesn't do extensive damage to my internal organs



"Alcohol, the cause of - and solution to - all of life's problems" - Gandhi


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Shady's Fox said:


> The world doesn't need him, why do you lie?
> 
> ow I rhyme tight
> 
> this nigga life
> 
> paris sights
> 
> pussy fights
> 
> 
> sippin sprite couple faces everybody gettin laces director givin placements ye
> 
> mhmm
> 
> rhymes u see, now u know he doens't deserve to live he's a fuckin socipath and a fuckin schizophrenic, fatal combo. pls die
> 
> this is one of his voice that says diz



Shit in your hands and clap, divvy.


----------



## Hylight

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Handing hands :D
> One of my fav things
> I actually prefer it to sex


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't care about these, who are they, who I am?
> 
> uhaa
> 
> didn't hear
> 
> who
> 
> mhm
> 
> ??


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Hylight said:


>



Comparing Shady to a monkey is _very_ insulting. Monkey's are highly intelligent animals.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## CFC




----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Handing hands :D
> One of my fav things
> I actually prefer it to sex


Intimacy is fucking underrated


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> nanana
> 
> stfu hylight
> 
> when shady talks



what you say ? ; MADEEK IZZOFF


----------



## Hylight




----------



## cduggles

madness00 said:


> I'd bet a lot of BLers are borderline or antisocial.


Cluster B personality disorders are the way to go!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

one through five new ways to learn to hate myself

ah shit sucks I have to come downnnnnn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if there's any love or justice in the world I'll fall asleep and never wake up again.  

I don't know why I am loved or valued at all.


----------



## devilsgospel

Nice to meet you I'm Haywood

Haywood Jablowme


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


this.........

I'm so devastated.  

I'm such trash.

I am so close to the human garbage pile,

but the plebian lifestyle won't let me die

I just cry and whine about it until it lets me go....


----------



## devilsgospel

Everyone's life sucks

Fall in love with pain so it leaves you too


----------



## Shady's Fox

Well if you are negative all the time what you get, haa?

I am sick now

rlly

I have a flu
I

jUST MADE

A fukc
my keyboard

just made a green mint tea. Goddamit


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> Well if you are negative all the time what you get, haa?
> 
> I am sick now
> 
> rlly
> 
> I have a flu
> I
> 
> jUST MADE
> 
> A fukc
> my keyboard
> 
> just made a green mint tea. Goddamit



Savor this moment but I think Shady is right about something

Negativity begets negativity, life will never change if you constantly tell yourself it won't


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Everyone's life sucks
> 
> Fall in love with pain so it leaves you too


I have and it hurts.  I am going to lie down and cry my eyes out. 

I don't want to be a part of this anymore.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ofc will never change

my flu won't go away

thats for sure

fuckin retard


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol @ChemicallyEnhanced has an avatar.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

ya know


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Well if you are negative all the time what you get, haa?
> 
> I am sick now
> 
> rlly
> 
> I have a flu
> I
> 
> jUST MADE
> 
> A fukc
> my keyboard
> 
> just made a green mint tea. Goddamit


U sure u ain’t got noravirus


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> U sure u ain’t got noravirus



I have ligma


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> ofc will never change
> 
> my flu won't go away
> 
> thats for sure
> 
> fuckin retard


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nah man, been lazy all fuckin day. I've canceled some business trips, I've called the doctor, he came, he told me that this is a influenza and not a flu. I've puked few hrs ago..

So yacky yabiti yack, fuckiti fuck


On the other hand, it's good because I get what I never get

sleep


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah man, been lazy all fuckin day. I've canceled some business trips, I've called the doctor, he came, he told me that this is a influenza and not a flu. I've puked few hrs ago..
> 
> So yacky yabiti yack, fuckiti fuck
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it's good because I get what I never get
> 
> sleep


The doctor told u it’s influenza and not the flu?


----------



## DopeM

Dr. Schulls


----------



## Shady's Fox

Oh my


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


>



I don't like pepperoni because when you bite half way through a pepperoni it slides off.

I almost took a picture of the slice i got today it was chicken/bacon/ranch, a whole quarter of a pizza for $5.


----------



## DopeM

Pepperoni should be dynamic; cupped and charred, concentrating the flavor in puddles of greasy goodness in synergy with it's pizza partners not lazily laying flat on its back making the rest of the pie do all of the heavy lifting.


----------



## geekgrl

Soso78 said:


> The doctor told u it’s influenza and not the flu?


Eh isn't flu and influenza the same thing?


----------



## Soso78

geekgrl said:


> Eh isn't flu and influenza the same thing?


Yep. Flu is short for influenza.


----------



## Hylight

unless it's influenca


----------



## DopeM

Living your best IG life are we?


----------



## Hylight

Inter Global ?


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah man, been lazy all fuckin day. I've canceled some business trips, I've called the doctor, he came, he told me that this is a influenza and not a flu. I've puked few hrs ago..
> 
> So yacky yabiti yack, fuckiti fuck
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it's good because I get what I never get
> 
> sleep


What business trips u cancelled?


----------



## schizopath

Gonna take an IV meth shot..


----------



## Hylight

um goin ta take opioid if i'm sick, then i won't be sick ?


----------



## CFC

Hylight said:


>



Delicious, thank you


----------



## schizopath

Holy shit Im alive! I love you CE


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Gonna take an IV meth shot..





schizopath said:


> Holy shit Im alive! I love you CE



This isn't xhamster! Change tabs!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@SS373dOH - take this:



			Levenson Self-Report Psychopathy Scale


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> @SS373dOH - take this:
> 
> 
> 
> Levenson Self-Report Psychopathy Scale


No need, I'm a psychopath dawg


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I forgot.


----------



## DopeM

Honest psychopaths are tough to come by these days


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hopeless scored like 97/100 on the Machiavellian test i posted.

Was curious.

Oh well.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> I don't like pepperoni because when you bite half way through a pepperoni it slides off.



Maybe you just need teeth that are more like boss teeth?



DopeM said:


> Pepperoni should be dynamic; cupped and charred, concentrating the flavor in puddles of greasy goodness in synergy with it's pizza partners not lazily laying flat on its back making the rest of the pie do all of the heavy lifting.



Yes, exactly this.  Damn it, now pepperoni is sexy.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My top teeth are fake.


----------



## DopeM

Fr?

That was my grandpa's favorite party trick


----------



## SS373dOH

I took it anyways 'cause Im an overacheiving sociopath.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM - Yeah

Hopeless - dude wrong test?


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> DopeM - Yeah
> 
> Hopeless - dude wrong test?


I followed your link..  To shit land


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i know where you went.

But 0/100 on agreeableness?

That in of in of in itself is psychopathy.


----------



## Xorkoth

I find you at _least_ 10%, if not maybe up to 15% agreeable.  Test is bunk


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just downloaded a black cock onto my hard drive.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I saw it, he's not lying


----------



## DopeM

I was rly hoping it'd be a majestic rooster


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I just downloaded a black cock onto my *hard* drive.


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth has pics of my tiny cock on his hard drive


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm looking at all your cocks through my webcam hacking technology right now

Cuz I'm sure everyone in the lounge is naked and touching themselves with one hand at all times


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I'm looking at all your cocks through my webcam hacking technology right now
> 
> Cuz I'm sure everyone in the lounge is naked and touching themselves with one hand at all times



But what if i haz vulva?


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> But what if i haz vulva?



The software edits it into a penis, I don't wanna see anything that isn't penis


----------



## DopeM

You may be sitting on a landmine there


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> You may be sitting on a landmine there



What if that turns me on tho


----------



## atara

it certainly turns the landmine on


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> Wait, tlb hates me too?!
> 
> Yea, I don't know wtf I'm gonna do with it.  Nobody wants that shit round here.  I'll prob just eat it over the next year. My buddy gave it to me for some seeds and grow tents.  Turns out you can grow meth.
> 
> I thought he said it was only 2.  But it looks like he meant balls instead of gs.  I should probably weigh it but then I can't be irresponsible with it.




I doubt he hates you hut who knows .  Do you hate him?



Man i should not have looked at that picture.

Im doing well and all


But its a pretty drug

Wonder how swifty is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got an eyelash out of my eye that's probably been there all day
I woke up to my fuck bud texting me how hot it was and yeah it was that hot
I woke up to realize I had just had ridiculously hot sex to the point where it seemed to be _a recurring lifelong dream come to DIRECT fruition as if I had been having premonitions of it my whole life_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

12 hours later and we're talking about the hot sex we had
yeah it was that good

I'm so going to need to shower, eat, and sleep more.  My fragile body is decaying in the warmth of my ego death.



Captain.Heroin said:


> My fragile body is decaying in the warmth of my ego death.


Wow I can't believe I wrote this .... seven minutes ago.... to no memory. 

It's ... exactly what I'm going through and it's so fucking hot I just want to die in a state of ego death. 

If I express this emotion/wish/desire to other people I'll sound totally suicidal and psychotic but I'm glad my BL buds can relate or... at least comprehend even if they cannot relate.

*It's super easy to take people's wallets while they're crying*

lol I love Roger

oh god that feel when you remember, fucked up on drugs, that he be like "bicurious" instead of "vicarious" and you're like "um was i fucked up on drugs or was that a slip of his tongue" and you cannot make note of it because ya'll with hetero friends lul *god is not finished with this gal *oh god it was so hot it was like the bombshell being dropped and no one giving a fuck and we got to do itttttttttttttttt.jpg

*it's so important to have sex with people before they go missing*

i am so turned on by my own brainmelt and egodeath.  Borking for life.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning world and hope everyone is gonna have a slamming day. Beautiful day (by me at least) sun shining, clear skies and a light breeze to kill the heat a bit but a beautiful day. Think I'm going the local dam with mates and have a "braai" and get messed up and just enjoy. Plus picking up a new strain my mate harvested recently (indoor grow) of jackalope. So this day is looking promising.

Anyone else with some good or evil plans for the day?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey coffee

i had a...wild night... ummm... yeah.  I can't even.  

My plans are actually to sober the fuck up kind of LOL I'm still RADIATING with like... euphoria and I need to work it down to normal. 

I'm 10+ days off benzos and slept like ALL FUCKING DAY NATURALLY IT WAS SO AWESOME LIKE 11 HOURS OF GOOOD SLEEP it was like...

so needed

oh please tell me i didn't take pills I was so fucked last night...YAY THEY'RE STILL THERE 

go cpt. you got NATURAL SLEEP.  well you stayed up for 1.5 to 2 days so not really but for real I'm coming down.  Ugh.  Have to.  "Life" calls.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my worst "evil plan" for today was answering your DC question in full about what kind of trips I go on (lol) and why others shouldn't do what I did w/o like permanent hppd

i will um... have to keep most of last night to myself.  it will remain a mystery.  too high to care gonna make food i'm so tired.  i mean i made it but i will eat it now.  fuck i'm slow.

my brain is fried.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't even read my brain is so fried,l I tried it's like i"m too add or something






LOL TRUMP GETS OFF thanks putin you own america, iran and you've got us at the balls

congrats russia

now can you fuck off and die pls

i love real life it's such shit I can't wait to die now brb sucking a D or not lol

BORK BORK what's your emergency
I'M RUNNING OUT OF SHATTER MARIJUANA NO DRUGS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
it's going to be ok just hold still and a BORKcopter will drop off stuff, CS:GO zone style because you already paid us
BORK BORK really?
yes doggo sit still and everything's gonna be just fine
BORK BORK REALLY?

I'm still high as shit and I've been eating like Kes when she was binge eating in Star Trek Voyager.

Mashed potatoes.  Tater tots.  I'm going to have cereal and then more.  I can't stop.  And I want ice cream.

FUCK I CANNOT AFFORD TO EAT LIKE THIS I'm going to end up poor and starving to death

I'm so not spending any more of my $ on anything but drugs

and... necessities.

i am going to eat myself out of everything man this sucks I can't afford to eat like this WHAT AM I DOING

*binge eats everything* ok I had the cereal and whole milk I AM SUCH A POOR PLEBE I'm so going to do anything I can to eat for free this month it's going to be sicknasty
BORK BORK WHAT'S YOUR EMERGENCY
it's been at least 1.5-2 weeks without benzos and I really want one
BORK BORK HOLD STILL A SECOND
BORK BORK LOL NO DON'T why I'm already binge eating I can't stand this feeling
BORK BORK LOL ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BORK HELP ME

I ate an apple too and some pretzels and I"m going to keep eating fuck this hurts, it's going to hurt.  I don't want to be ALIVE and this BEING keeps feeding me food I WANNA WRITE A LOVE SONG... I WANNA BE UNCOOL

I wanna write a love song.... I am going to fucking DIEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee










i kept having "lucky" go off in my head last night as i was pretty fucking high and it made me chuckle
that feel when you're so high you have a 3rd party perspective on how fucked you are and get off on it


----------



## cduggles

Coffeeshroom said:


> braai


I’m jealous. I love a good braai.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> I’m jealous. I love a good braai.


i'm making a meme lul i think u will approve


----------



## Coffeeshroom

cduggles said:


> I’m jealous. I love a good braai.


Yeah fuck. "BRAAI" is in my blood. Have to have one atleast once a week. S9me marinated t-bones and lion lamd chops with  proper cederberg boerewors. As for side dishes that the womans part. We do the meat and they the rest. Will think of you tho lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

POSTED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'mma pay to have a custom print LUCKY MELANIA tshirt
and I'm going to wear it the next time I'm out on the town


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I'm so.... I'm so coming down this isn't funny

I need an anorectant so I don't eat myself out of house and home

I want benzos to calm/chill but I can't eat any more it's so gross

I'm already cooking more food and sipping whole milk like this is sick

CDUGGLES DOPEM COFFEE ANYONE please send FUDGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*cpt why are so vapid and shallow*
because all homosexuals are
*why are you so rude to people like a pit bull*
because most ppl are not worth it
*can you be more positive*
yeah but ya'll aren't commanding it yet except cduggy mal and madness love mah peeps
*can you stop posting politically charged memes*
NEVER
*can you try being more productive*
yeah I'm trying it's hard ok
*why are you so fucked up on drugs*
why are you so SOBER ewww
*what are you doing*
in 2 and a half minutes... binge eating. 
*have you considered taking some benzos to chill out*
yeah don't you tHINK IHAVE THOUGHT OF THAT HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPP i am stuck in a totally indifferent world and want OUT OF IT


----------



## schizopath

3rd day awake and feeling fine as fuck!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> 3rd day awake and feeling fine as fuck!


yeah that's how I felt yesterday except it was like 2 days of sex and drugs it was awesome
and now I want to sleep in the vampyr koffin but i'm manic as fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i listened to my record which is like 80 minutes long
and i tried to watch the news but the senate is flopping on impeachment so i hope someone shoots the republican congressman again I really do I need a good laugh
and all i want is more drugs but have to twerk for it
my job is twerking in the club iirc
and I'm only good for 2 things:  sex and drugs
i hope ted cruz dies of a stroke and mcconnel of a heart attack pls i need a laugh
[there is no god]
my real question is how many dead republicans does it take to get some freaking benzos my god
put all us bois into war give us guns have us kill ppl no benzos
ya that's a recipe for disaster LEGALIZE XANAX AHHHHHHHHHHHH even if it's like not hypnotics I NEED SOMETHING i can't stand the fucking disgusting world I live in
i am having depression waves and small flashbacks, like the intensity is dying down
i think i'm starting to feel full......... ffs I hope this is the end, maybe i'll just pile in some ice cream
i'm like having some brain chemistry changes
oh god this is baddd
HELP i need benzos but will not take BORKBORK so should I just take an antihistamine and really hope that works again, but I don't like PLEASE SEND FUDGE
I'm going to fucking cry my eyes out soon enough, I need like, I NEED like a benzo and my brain is screaming for it.  I'm crying thinking about a hypnotic, like a good one.  I HAVE A FULL BOTTLE and it just taunts me [DON'T YOU KNOW YOU NEED ME] no
ok fuck this this shit's done I'm so over life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE PAIN IS NOT ASHAMED TO REPEAT ITSELF
I CAN'T SLEEP UNTIL I'VE DEVOURED YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ah
oh fuck
oh fuck that feels so good
fuck that's so pleasurable and euphoric

HEY CAPT WHAT YOU DOING

mind your own business it's nothing important or even remotely interesting

BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORK HE'S LYING

no for real though I'm sitting here staring at a wall fucked out my face from mania this is sick

I'M WELL AWARE I'M A DANGER TO MYSELF,
ARE YOU AWARE I'M A DANGER TO OTHERS?


----------



## mal3volent

there you go cap.
hopefully you like salty nuts with your fudge.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> there you go cap.
> hopefully you like salty nuts with your fudge.


I LOVE SALTY NUTS WITH MY FUDGE k thx you so much 

MAL

i am um... let's say I BORKED in public with BORK and I BORK'ed him later and we BORKed all over/inside of him and some of it was me sucking his D but mostly not
then I BORKED again and faced out being sexual w/ him and it was so hot
then we both fell asleep cuddling naked
BORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKBORKBORKBORBK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

basically you know what BORKing is because I trust you're smart enough to put BORK and BORK together
sex and drugs iirc

i am going manic again and i can't help it

everyone will come
everyone will come
to my funeral
to make sure that i stay dead


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I LOVE SALTY NUTS WITH MY FUDGE k thx you so much
> 
> MAL
> 
> i am um... let's say I BORKED in public with BORK and I BORK'ed him later and we BORKed all over/inside of him and some of it was me sucking his D but mostly not
> then I BORKED again and faced out being sexual w/ him and it was so hot
> then we both fell asleep cuddling naked
> BORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKBORKBORKBORBK



ever considered selling your stories to LIFETIME or one of those romance authors?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> ever considered selling your stories to LIFETIME or one of those romance authors?


i have considered writing it all down but no one cares

everyone is a vapid and shallow motherfucker and if it's not their D bouncing around on my D they don't want to hear about it pretty much

except for a like minded small group of individuals i have as friends who are cool enough to get hard listening about it

most ppl are jealous size queens

you're a cool bro mal  stay confident stay sexylicious

i am so tired of being me I'm like... just as vapid and shallow as the rest of them and I want OUTTTTTTT bork

the story of what happened last night was mad hot

BORK's ummm BORK i can't code word this any more too many nouns and without in depth klanguage this is going to get confusing as fuck

DEAR MAL i was going to PM you with details but... Ican't... oh god.

I AM SO FUCKED mal MALLLLLLLLLLLL
I don't even know how to eat fudge anymore without ASShame

I'm chugging 2 beers then running to the edge of the world, because I have no meaning or purpose in life


----------



## mal3volent

I don't think you're ready for this jelly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL I LOVE YOU that's such a good pop song and it got completely fucked out my brain cuz drugs

I DON'T THINK U READY FOR THIS JELLY

mal I wish I could just donate the last month of my life to ya buddy so you could brain-trip on it and enjoy the pretty visuals/feelings/tactile sensations

it was all pretty fucking hot if I do say so myself

I'm fucking on cloud 9 right now this is too real


----------



## Kaden_Nite




----------



## Captain.Heroin

NOT LETTING YOU WIN WON'T SATISFY ME
_i'll teach you about loss..............._


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh god I'm so.... I'm so coming down this isn't funny
> 
> I need an anorectant so I don't eat myself out of house and home
> 
> I want benzos to calm/chill but I can't eat any more it's so gross
> 
> I'm already cooking more food and sipping whole milk like this is sick
> 
> CDUGGLES DOPEM COFFEE ANYONE please send FUDGE


Have many benzos in stock but dont th8nk i can send you any. Sorry bud.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Have many benzos in stock but dont th8nk i can send you any. Sorry bud.


lol it's all good

i have a whole bottle of hypnotics and at least 30 bars

the anxiolytics don't interest me and the hypnotics are too addictive/sleep-cycle-disrupting for me to keep taking

i am so sick minded

but i just tripped and am tired but can't sleep because manic still ugh maybe i just should eat ice cream and stare at the ice cream melting, the screen, what does it matter it's all a macro illusion..

i can't even eat ice cream... it seems too sweet and I don't want to have to hurt myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@cduggles 

can you tell me what you thought of my latest meme

is that too triggering to a liberal or LOL worthy

I have a group of like-minded liberal ppls who may not find that on a shirt very funny


----------



## cduggles

The one in CEP&S? I like it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tyvm
I  will totally pay to get that printed on a PINK tshirt and am gonna wear it in front of ppls

THIS IS A STORY ABOUT A GIRL NAMED MELANIA

early morning, she wakes up in heroin withdrawal
pepsi billboard pays the bills but who's paying for the dope
they say ISN'T SHE LUCKY she went from SLOVENIA to the WHITE HOUSE
and they say SHE'S SO LUCKY, SHE'S A STAR....
but she CRIES CRIES CRIES in her MORNING HEART, thinking
if there's nothing missing in my life then why do these tears come at night?


----------



## cduggles

Save Melania! 
I’m eating really spicy food right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Save Melania!
> I’m eating really spicy food right now.


I made myself serrano mashed potatoes it was good

btw spicy food = hot you're amazing cduggy

I just wish I could stop my MINDWHEEL sometimes, ya know

I think I'm still a tad bit suicidal and need to BORK more often to get even

but that's OK because I can just cry and eat ice cream I guess

part of me really feels awful like really bad like bad down down bad i wish i had the givesafucks like other people have


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> i get chills living my life it's some unreal shit
> brb borks
> had to take half a bar this shit is unreal and still drinking


JAN 15

I've had OVER TWO WEEKS off benzos

oh shit i'm losing time


----------



## Coffeeshroom

A post of shadow me..









						20200201-151118
					

Image 20200201-151118 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## mal3volent

Shadow people are real?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

mal3volent said:


> Shadow people are real?


Well seems so  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Not even that R. Kelly wannabe could save it at the end...


AHAHHAHhahahahahaha

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i came


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I watched Black Swan and it's the hottest lesbo scene with Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman.


MILA KUNIS HAS A LESBIAN SCENE?

what
what
what


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> slept 5 hours, woke up horny
> 
> hit up 2019 = no response
> ANOTHER DUDE hits me up = he totes getting the D instead
> 
> sorry 2019 you gotta keep up w/ the pace if you think you're the only fuckboi in the hood U WRONG


hahahhaa ahhhhh
and this is when I intentionally broke his heart to be mean spirited haha


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> Xorkoth has pics of my tiny cock on his hard drive



Actually the picture is on my imgur.  Uh, and my hard drive too.  You have a nice cock, mal.  Quite a handsome fellow.



Captain.Heroin said:


> *cpt why are so vapid and shallow*
> because all homosexuals are



Reported for homobigotry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Reported for homobigotry


I can hate gay ppl because I'm gay

and my buddy called me gay and I'm like "...how do u know that... because I took a pansexual shower with you and got hard?"

lul

oh god he's so hot XORKOTH SAVE ME FROM YOUR CALI BROS


----------



## Shady's Fox

RAVEEEEE


----------



## Shady's Fox

i wanna rave on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for real though how else am i supposed to feel about this konfusion

i feel like he playin me for my d like anyone else would but it's hot and i wanna give it to him

and at least mah boi CPT gotta eat and have fun and get his d sucked right


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't even read my brain is so fried,l I tried it's like i"m too add or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL TRUMP GETS OFF thanks putin you own america, iran and you've got us at the balls
> 
> congrats russia
> 
> now can you fuck off and die pls
> 
> i love real life it's such shit I can't wait to die now brb sucking a D or not lol
> 
> BORK BORK what's your emergency
> I'M RUNNING OUT OF SHATTER MARIJUANA NO DRUGS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> it's going to be ok just hold still and a BORKcopter will drop off stuff, CS:GO zone style because you already paid us
> BORK BORK really?
> yes doggo sit still and everything's gonna be just fine
> BORK BORK REALLY?
> 
> I'm still high as shit and I've been eating like Kes when she was binge eating in Star Trek Voyager.
> 
> Mashed potatoes.  Tater tots.  I'm going to have cereal and then more.  I can't stop.  And I want ice cream.
> 
> FUCK I CANNOT AFFORD TO EAT LIKE THIS I'm going to end up poor and starving to death
> 
> I'm so not spending any more of my $ on anything but drugs
> 
> and... necessities.
> 
> i am going to eat myself out of everything man this sucks I can't afford to eat like this WHAT AM I DOING
> 
> *binge eats everything* ok I had the cereal and whole milk I AM SUCH A POOR PLEBE I'm so going to do anything I can to eat for free this month it's going to be sicknasty
> BORK BORK WHAT'S YOUR EMERGENCY
> it's been at least 1.5-2 weeks without benzos and I really want one
> BORK BORK HOLD STILL A SECOND
> BORK BORK LOL NO DON'T why I'm already binge eating I can't stand this feeling
> BORK BORK LOL ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh BORK HELP ME
> 
> I ate an apple too and some pretzels and I"m going to keep eating fuck this hurts, it's going to hurt.  I don't want to be ALIVE and this BEING keeps feeding me food I WANNA WRITE A LOVE SONG... I WANNA BE UNCOOL
> 
> I wanna write a love song.... I am going to fucking DIEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kept having "lucky" go off in my head last night as i was pretty fucking high and it made me chuckle
> that feel when you're so high you have a 3rd party perspective on how fucked you are and get off on it



Omg you shared Lucky! 5000 bonus points for you!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now





mal3volent said:


> the homosexuals took over and it's all about PLUR now



...this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> Omg you shared Lucky! 5000 bonus points for you!!


CFCI  AM SOOOOHIGH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuckwhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can hate gay ppl because I'm gay



This is patently untrue, a lot of gay people loathe gays because they don't want to admit they're gay.  But obviously that doesn't apply to you, you raging homo 



Captain.Heroin said:


> CFCI  AM SOOOOHIGH





Captain.Heroin said:


> oh fuckwhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



I'm guessing because drugs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Joined: Nov 2, 2008
> Messages: 81,463
> Location: Sitting on a strong, tall oak tree branch with a noose around my neck contemplating life and death and sex and love, injecting a large dosage of ketamine or triazolam into my vein so I may slip into my birth, again. Death is the next illusion, I think psychedelics hold no interest for me anymore.


_nine hundred posts?  in a week? more deletion NEEDED_


----------



## Shady's Fox

He doesn't even know why he's gay. Gay people exist only for a reason > Casted out by society, they didn't care about their social interactions and so you know, they end up alone. And then the 90% reason of gay ppl is that they hate womens for what they've done to them and this somehow left a fingerprint on their little brain.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WOLF I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> He doesn't even know why he's gay. Gay people exist only for a reason > Casted out by society, they didn't care about their social interactions and so you know, they end up alone. And then the 90% reason of gay ppl is that they hate womens for what they've done to them and this somehow left a fingerprint on their little brain.



Haha wow, I literally have never met any straight guy who got fucked over by a woman and started fucking guys.  Some of them heal and move on and keep loving women, some of them become timid, terrified desperate wimps with women, and some of them become incels.


----------



## Shady's Fox

look

i dont give a fuck

about him,

or any other

or this world

or anything

I WANNA RAVE ON SATURN

not saturn itself bcz is a gas giant

but

his moons

goddamit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i at least care about the world SHADY

have some respect don't litter and shit

hi shadow


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> look
> 
> i dont give a fuck
> 
> about him,
> 
> or any other
> 
> or this world
> 
> or anything
> 
> I WANNA RAVE ON SATURN
> 
> not saturn itself bcz is a gas giant
> 
> but
> 
> his moons
> 
> goddamit



your moms a gas giant


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I did Jupiter  Shady's mom in elementary school.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Supernova you wanna say.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Eeey we talk about spacee

i love space i swear

i have this fantasy with raving in space..

goddamit

its crazy but i fuckin love it


----------



## Xorkoth

I also love space and it's about my favorite thing to think about.  I daydream about being on one of Jupiter's moons and as it rotates, watching Jupiter come up and those amazing gorgeous psychedelic patterns completely filling the entire sky from horizon to horizon.


----------



## mal3volent

Were you born in outer space shady? Did your mom shit you out there?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hey don't talk about my mom like this..

cussing and shit, stop. Oh my


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I also love space and it's about my favorite thing to think about.  I daydream about being on one of Jupiter's moons and as it rotates, watching Jupiter come up and those amazing gorgeous psychedelic patterns completely filling the entire sky from horizon to horizon.



Thissss yesss omgg, i swear. It would be insane, just think about it. But Neptune??

Neptune pretty cool. Actually it's my favorite.


----------



## Xorkoth

All the gas giants are awesome, but Jupiter is my favorite because it is so incredibly gorgeous, the photos the orbiter sent back recently were breathtaking.  Also it has the most fascinating moons.  I love that we're sending a lander to Europa to check it out.  Considering it has an ice shell with a massive liquid water ocean inside , and the cracks in the surface appear to have organic material leaking out which makes them dark... it's a good candidate for some form of life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> how do I make a hair lasagna?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude that looks so fucking good.

Like baklava.


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh fuck a good baklava is one of the best things on Earth I swear.

Homer_drool.gif


----------



## Captain.Heroin

clearly you did not watch the video lulz

it's quite gross looking how2basic uses deceptive video images obvs

i am so...so tired... of being sober


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL CPT DID YOU NOT JUST BORK 7 AND 3 HOURS AGO

ummm... yeah....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My mom makes it so good. It's Armenian. Probably other countries too.

MOM WHERE'S THE BAWK????

@Captain.Heroin - yeah i didn't.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Am eatin a pizza rite now


----------



## Shady's Fox

can someone bring me some pepsi?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> Am eatin a pizza rite now



I love this thread it has ADD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin - yeah i didn't.



you can make your own lul

how u doin bro

i'm afterglowing on cloud 9 about to eat i think, i'm so hesitant to cook because I want to BORK again first



Shady's Fox said:


> can someone bring me some pepsi?


I'm taking this as a sign to dose.

perhaps in 1 hour



madness00 said:


> I love this thread it has ADD.


how many times can I BORK to the center of a tootsie hole is the question

*doggos need borkening*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Mhmmm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Afterglows are awesome. So chill. I like the DXM afterglow, in fact it's the only one i remember. I forget if i got one off LSD.

I'm doing well. Just paid my hotspot bill and bought a monthly bus pass - got paid last week.

Not gambling this month.

Kitty is fenominal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Why are you tellin us? Did someone ask?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I like the DXM afterglow, in fact it's the only one i remember.


then you would REALLY wanna get on my level brahh BRAHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

But my pepsi?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> Why are you tellin us? Did someone ask?



Yeah - sometimes i don't read all of CH's posts either. I get it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> i don't read all of CH's posts either


I have gone back and deleted pages of 99% just my posts out of this thread

mostly mania induced kgibberish


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mania induces ketamine?

Oh dude do you think kratom shows up on drug tests? I've been seeing it in all the smoke shops. Is it good?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

any dri can iirc

but it's more like real life causing 90% of my mania (life got really shit last year... like... really bad it's probably causing a different mental configuration in me too because a lot of my mental disorder subtype features went away after BORKing too much)



madness00 said:


> Oh dude do you think kratom shows up on drug tests?


I 99% doubt they test for kratom.  It's legal and it's nothing like morphine/opiate type highs.

That being said I got NO positive effects out of it while having a bupe tolerance so it was essentially nothing to me.

i decided i should be an adult and eat first

THANKS, MOM

that's my new word for myself.  Mom.  SIGH

I'm such a fucking parent now having to parent myself DO YOUR DISHES PAY YOUR BILLS EAT FOOD ugh this suckssssssssssssssssssss

I was so into letting go of myself...

BORKBORKBORBKBORKBOKBOKROKBOKBKOKOKBKOOKRKOBOKBOROKBOK

BYE KIDDOS


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Mania induces ketamine?
> 
> Oh dude do you think kratom shows up on drug tests? I've been seeing it in all the smoke shops. Is it good?



It does not, thankfully a test for it doesn't exist yet. One of the only things I can enjoy alongside DXM and propylhexedrine.

The latter of which I will be using tonight so prepare for a lot of bullshit in this thread later.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You smoke it, right?

Can you snort it too?


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Mania induces ketamine?
> 
> Oh dude do you think kratom shows up on drug tests? I've been seeing it in all the smoke shops. Is it good?



It won't show up.  It hits the opiate receptors as a partial agonist (and some other receptor sites) but is a modified tryptamine and not chemically similar to any other opioids.  If you're opiate naive, it can be great.  I got addicted to opiates because of kratom, I eventually moved to harder opiates.  I used to absolutely love it, these days, after many years of kratom and opiate addiction, I don't care for it because it's short acting, has some adrenergic action before the opioid effects kick in, and it sends me into withdrawal after like 5 hours for some reason even if I'm not dependent on opiates, but I think it's just because of the kindling effect because of extensive abuse history with opiates.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude i'm buying some today before work i'm so excited to use SOMETHING. God i'm such an addict.

So i googled that smoking is inefficient? Is that true?

Yeah @Xorkoth - I don't opioid at all. Tried heroin.. threw up. Tried a goofball.. didn't enjoy the nod. Tried benzos, just felt drunk. Tried painkillers, boring. IDK what even classifies as an opioid.

I'm trying kratom though.

Kratom.

KRATOM!


----------



## devilsgospel

You should only eat/drink it, nothing else is worth it or even the least bit effective


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Like a spoon full?


----------



## Xorkoth

Start with maybe 3 grams, go from there.  a teaspoon is about 2-2.5 grams.  Smoking it is not advisable (way too much material = gross), and snorting it would be impossible to dose enough and horrific (dry powdery leaf material in the nasal passages?  Ugh).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

3 grams gotcha. I'm good at eyeballing unless i've been getting FUCKED my entire life by plugs.


----------



## w01fg4ng

When I went to rehab they wanted me to take weekly piss tests and I told my therapist lady person that I was abusing kratom and that I knew it wouldn't show up on drug tests so what do?

She just gave me the biggest blankest stare.  It was awesome.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL.

Yeah part of my high will be fucking probation and saying fuck you. To probation.


----------



## DopeM

Cool story.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

His story was relevant knowing that i was on probation.

Don't be a fucking dick bro i'm going to bite your ankles.


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> look
> 
> i dont give a fuck
> 
> about him,
> 
> or any other
> 
> or this world
> 
> or anything
> 
> I WANNA RAVE ON SATURN
> 
> not saturn itself bcz is a gas giant
> 
> but
> 
> his moons
> 
> goddamit


Did u just assume the identity of Saturn??!?
How dare you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What's up soso.

I don't think we've met.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> What's up soso.
> 
> I don't think we've met.


I’m good
Think u banned once though didn’t u?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I never banned you no.


----------



## devilsgospel

He gets banned a lot so I imagine it's hard to keep track


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I never banned you no.


Well let’s keep it that way lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I actually tend to be lenient and give people the benefit of the doubt since my tolerance for ridiculous is very high.

Ask my mom.


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> He gets banned a lot so I imagine it's hard to keep track


I used to when bl was being run by Ali.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Xorkoth - just bought a shitty $10 scale that only rounds to nearest gram but figured it'd be fine. I'll do a trip report maybe.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> @Xorkoth - just bought a shitty $10 scale that only rounds to nearest gram but figured it'd be fine. I'll do a trip report maybe.


What u weighin? U weighing Yourself?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kratom.

Is red vein Bali good? The guy said it's good for stimulation.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Kratom.
> 
> Is red vein Bali good? The guy said it's good for stimulation.



He's dead ass wrong, red vein is more sedating. Green is the best feeling of the 3 colors imo. Decent physical effect and a nice buzz up top.


----------



## Xorkoth

I like green the least.  White is a good blend between stimulating and sedating.  Red is most sedating.  Green is most stimulating and least opioid.


----------



## Soso78

Kratom? 
what’s wrong with proper drugs ffs


----------



## w01fg4ng

We got a dick sizer here.  


Otherwise known as a size queen.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> We got a dick sizer here.
> 
> 
> Otherwise known as a size queen.


U just posted a meme with a magnum condom in it but I’m a size queen? 
lmao gtfo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> Kratom?
> what’s wrong with proper drugs ffs



I'm on probation.

Okay thanks kratom wizards I'll trade it in right now for green.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I'm on probation.
> 
> Okay thanks kratom wizards I'll trade it in right now for green.


Fair enough. How long for


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> U just posted a meme with a magnum condom in it but I’m a size queen?
> lmao gtfo


How many village idiots can fit in one forum?


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I like green the least.  White is a good blend between stimulating and sedating.  Red is most sedating.  Green is most stimulating and least opioid.



That's weird, I find white unpleasantly stimulating and green most opioid like. At least in the way of the head high (if you can call it a high). Red to me feels like specifically just a body high.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I'm on probation.
> 
> Okay thanks kratom wizards I'll trade it in right now for green.



High five! Probation bros


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> How many village idiots can fit in one forum?


Quite a few by the looks of it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Until June. It's been 2 years.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Until June. It's been 2 years.


Not long left then. Will soon end. 
U in states?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> Not long left then. Will soon end.
> U in states?



Yeah, Boston.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just traded for green vein Malay.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Yeah, Boston.


Love the Boston accent. U Irish?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> His story was relevant knowing that i was on probation.
> 
> Don't be a fucking dick bro i'm going to bite your ankles.


Your steel tank adds to my impending erection.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> Love the Boston accent. U Irish?



Maybe like 5%. Mainly Armenian.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your steel tank adds to my impending erection.



Cap has described his erections so much that I picture it in my mind every time I see his name. He Pavlov'd me with his dirty pp make it stop


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Maybe like 5%. Mainly Armenian.


Shame, thought u was like one of those winter hill guys.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Oh shit.

The abyss on the horizon.  I'm high again.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> i wanna rave on


wedgyotastic.

that's almost more wonderful 
than the hole universe.
heh. ya kno's ? 

wat tis life 
it be hard to tell. . .

what ti life,
it just a spell . . .  !


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> have some respect don't litter and shit



*OMG THAT'S WHAT I HAVE BEEN
SAYIN !  THE WHOLE TIME. !! !!  ! ! *

who hears it ! !  duh.


----------



## w01fg4ng

So hungry and not at the same time. 

Only way to fix this is with food and a line.


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> village idiot?


That one rly cut you deep, huh?

It's ok, plenty of remedial level students find they can get by just fine with a few sexual favors here and there.  Some even learn they love the smell of cock and incorporate it into their life.  Whatever gets you through the night, it's alright it's alright.


----------



## w01fg4ng

God I love the smell of sex


----------



## Soso78

Sex or shit?


----------



## w01fg4ng

abyss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I like how my D smells


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM

I feel your e-schlong poking the back of my throat

But MADNESS can facefuck better so pls get outta my mouth bae


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have gone back and deleted pages of 99% just my posts out of this thread
> 
> mostly mania induced kgibberish


can't have this one . 
you can delete it . lolololol. 
right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> God I love the smell of sex


Me too

We just sucked dicks 
Rubbed dicks
Sucked each other, and 69'd, face fucking each other sideways and on top of each other
I came first
I was still rock hard
So you rode it
With my cum as lube
And I fucked your tight bi ass until I hit that prostate
And yeah baby I worked that load out of you


----------



## Blowmonkey

very graphic


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I like how my D smells


is it foresmell.
or nomal smell.
do you really hate me.

i must be gay 
bc i like D that's 
done up so well. 

o wait i understand . . . 
no wait i don't and should prolly 
wish that i do.

heeeeeeeeee hee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> is it foresmell.
> or nomal smell.
> do you really hate me.
> 
> i must be gay
> bc i like D that's
> done up so well.
> 
> o wait i understand . . .
> no wait i don't and should prolly
> wish that i do.
> 
> heeeeeeeeee hee


Hahahahhaha..

Yeah it smells ok but i dont smell d"s normally


----------



## w01fg4ng

.pizza is in the oven


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> .pizza is in the oven


Im eating out with friends


----------



## devilsgospel

Got a bunch of food, whiskey, propylhexedrine, and time 

Fuck w/me


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Im eating out with friends


Extrovert



devilsgospel said:


> Got a bunch of food, whiskey, propylhexedrine, and time
> 
> Fuck w/me


Introvert



God my drugs are trash


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


>



I mean, it's probably nicer than the Burger King burger with dog shit in, but....


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> Introvert



Yeah very much so


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Im eating out with friends



this is code right?


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> this is code right?



He's using gay code


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> He's using gay code



pretty sure eating out could apply to any orientation


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> pretty sure eating out could apply to any orientation



I know which he is applying it to though


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah very much so


team win


----------



## Hylight

damn. ☹. 
i would just wear my gaydar.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Instead of a tree house I wanted to build a hole in the ground.  I dug and dug and dug.  I can teach you how to duggie

#Truestoriesfromtheabyss.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Hylight

with pretty pride




who's playin in that stupid fuckin super bowl
anyway whoo whooo woo 
i don't awanna be out there anyway


----------



## w01fg4ng

Superbowl sounds like competition.

I mean, noone has created a more super hole than this thread, right?



*gurn*


----------



## Hylight

i'm droooooling oooooool ooooool oooool lool


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> this is code right?


No for real im at a restaurant with 2 like minded friends

In this point it was great


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> No for real im at a restaurant with 2 like minded friends
> 
> In this point it was great



I don't fucking believe you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I don't fucking believe you


Yeah turns out im not the only ______ on the west coast.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im the biggest loner ever but i fell into a group of cool people like insanely cool

That i still am possibly the biggest drug addict fuck up junkie possible by comparison but i know how to fit in

Sucking D helps


----------



## devilsgospel

Pull up Ricky Bobby I'm jacked up on Mt Dew*

*Hexahydro-methamphetamine


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> Pull up Ricky Bobby I'm jacked up on Mt Dew*
> 
> *Hexahydro-methamphetamine


heavy


----------



## w01fg4ng

Welp, I'm still not a stims person.  I mean, I like it, but nah.

Personality test completed.


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck


----------



## w01fg4ng

Yeah, that's kind of what I'm thinking too


----------



## w01fg4ng

Bad feels man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Welp, I'm still not a stims person.  I mean, I like it, but nah.
> 
> Personality test completed.


I used to shoot a lot of meth and i dont even crave or want it im on cloud 9 with the psychs and cannabis


----------



## w01fg4ng

Fuck I'm never going to sleep


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> Welp, I'm still not a stims person.  I mean, I like it, but nah.
> 
> Personality test completed.



I'm really not either, I just dont have anything I like better


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> Yeah, that's kind of what I'm thinking too



Who is that in response to?


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> Who is that in response to?


Mal

It took all of my brain cells to that btw

and that too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Fuck I'm never going to sleep


You ok bro

Last 4 weeksish i have slept on average every other day

Abusing hypnotics was like the dumbest thing ive ever done


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wolf on meth? 

That's what's up.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Family

*slight smile*


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> Wolf on meth?
> 
> That's what's up.


It's some shady legal stims from a decade ago that for whatever reason I held onto.

MDPV or sexy mexy.  I'm not sure which


----------



## devilsgospel

Hmm I think maybe I can't see some of the posts here

Also I'M on meth

Hexahydro-methamphetamine or propylhexedrine 

I feel SEXY


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You two are really rubbing sand in my clit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But have fun


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> You two are really rubbing sand in my clit.



If it makes you feel any better I'm abusing a dirty OTC drug and not anything cool

If I had my way I'd be on a bunch of LSD and heroin or something


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It would probably trigger amps or I'd be right there with you.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> It would probably trigger amps or I'd be right there with you.



It would, but you can't get sent to jail for a legal OTC nasal decongestant


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

They'd run the gas test confirmation but even still I'm on too thin of ice with 4 meth positives, 10 dilutions and a previous detainment.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> They'd run the gas test confirmation but even still I'm on too thin of ice.



I feel you man I don't wanna fuck with these DoC pricks either it's not worth it. I only do it because my PO hasn't checked up on me in 2 months and I think forgot I'm even his case. I like him tbh, whenever he checks up on me we just joke around and BS with each other.

Not trying to brag or jinx myself. I had the benefit of transferring from a higher supervision drug court to a minimal case in a sea of meth heads and violent probationary cases while still getting deferred sentencing.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I really think this is fake..

no fuckin way

the editing nowadays can be, you know


----------



## Shady's Fox

IF ANYBODY FINDS OUT UR HERE

******10.000MILES POWER CABLE******


----------



## Shady's Fox

Here's ma surround

speAKER


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> IF ANYBODY FINDS OUT UR HERE
> 
> ******10.000MILES POWER CABLE******



Touch my 10.000 miles power cable hoe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I edited my post bro to say I have 4 meth positives 10 dilutions and a detainment already. I hope you complete it successfully. Just don't do what I did.

I know you aren't bragging sounds better than mine though lol.


----------



## Shady's Fox

FUCKIN hell


----------



## Shady's Fox

br0????????


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've know devilsgospel since I came to BL you little twat.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I edited my post bro to say I have 4 meth positives 10 dilutions and a detainment already. I hope you complete it successfully. Just don't do what I did.
> 
> I know you aren't bragging sounds better than mine though lol.



Oh shit, I see. I edited mine too idk if you saw it I added a little more of my situation also.

I'm glad you're still in the program at least, I know people who were locked up without a second thought for a lot less. I'm in this half probation kinda sorta drug court where they said 1 violation and the sentence will stick. If not then they'll drop the case and let me expunge. I really got lucky, they only charged me with half of what I was caught with. If the arresting officer didn't take pity on me (basically if I wasn't white) I'd be fucked.

I read in another post that you're almost done, keep up bro fuck the Man you can do it. I just keep reminding myself that no matter how boring not using is, the alternatives are being someone's bitch in a Miami jail or being dead like I planned on when I bought the drugs I was arrested with.


----------



## DopeM

How do you test POS for meth?  Have you no self control?  Or is it completely random?

I thought it was awfully nice of cps to give me 3 weeks notice and then still only bring a saliva kit lmao


----------



## w01fg4ng

mal3volent said:


> Fuck


I promise it's just this once.

*loses 50 pounds*

jk Im seriously just doing it this once.  My bag has enough for one more night though and I can't exactly buy more because this was 10 years ago me and yeah 

I might do the rest of the bag in another 10 years.  It was 10 years ago since last I opened it.

minor relapse

it's not opiates so I'm sure I'll forget about it in a couple days.

*gurns*


----------



## devilsgospel

The way I see it if I'm not getting smackered on opioids I'm doing pretty decent


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Wolf on meth?
> 
> That's what's up.


I am abstaining from that position


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I promise it's just this once.
> 
> *loses 50 pounds*
> 
> jk Im seriously just doing it this once.  My bag has enough for one more night though and I can't exactly buy more because this was 10 years ago me and yeah
> 
> I might do the rest of the bag in another 10 years.  It was 10 years ago since last I opened it.
> 
> minor relapse
> 
> it's not opiates so I'm sure I'll forget about it in a couple days.
> 
> *gurns*


Wolf enjoy all the feels enjoy everything enjoy yourself because we are all one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

People think i am on meth
It is PTSD mania

I have to burn up adrenaline


----------



## CFC

w01fg4ng said:


> MDPV



ermgerherd id break my current desperate attempt to get clean for a while for a bit of that


----------



## devilsgospel

Idk who I'd rather be stuck with depressed nihilism cap or psychedelic hippy cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Family
> 
> *slight smile*


FAMILY

Love

Words [shameless promotion]

WORDS
Technology


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Borkborkborkbork


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Idk who I'd rather be stuck with depressed nihilism cap or psychedelic hippy cap


Bro that post made my trip COMPLETE AND TAKE OFF


----------



## Shady's Fox

And there is our retard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Psychededelic hippie for life


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> WORDS


----------



## w01fg4ng

CFC said:


> ermgerherd id break my current desperate attempt to get clean for a while for a bit of that


The re-dose feeling comes about every half hour.

Does it sound like MDPV or mexy?  I'm sure it's one, but again shady stuff from 10 years ago.  No big deal if this question is impossible.


----------



## CFC

w01fg4ng said:


> The re-dose feeling comes about every half hour.
> 
> Does it sound like MDPV or mexy?  I'm sure it's one, but again shady stuff from 10 years ago.  No big deal if this question is impossible.



i never got to try mdpervy when it was the hot stuff, so i couldn't say. it's supposedly more moreish and redosey than meth tho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

10PM - ingested 4g green kratom.

Sounds like coke wolf.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Am i death


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Am i death


No hun a person cannot be death


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> No hun a person cannot be death


Many scholars claim.....


----------



## devilsgospel

Why are video games only fun when I'm spun


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> 10PM - ingested 4g green kratom.


Nice.  Kratom usually hits me within 10 minutes.  Been a few months I miss it.  Enjoy!



madness00 said:


> Sounds like coke wolf.


It feels like it. 

'm use to dirty coke from the Rockies, west coast.  The east coast supposedly has some fucking fishscale fire that I probably should NOT get a taste for.

edit:  already got taste for it in my teens


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm abusing a dirty OTC drug and not anything cool
> 
> If I had my way I'd be on a bunch of LSD and heroin or something


Bebzedrex ftw!


----------



## DopeM

Re: fishscale you gotta be coastal ime.  Even the most connected ppl in wny are getting some pretty hard, dry, meh shit


----------



## Kaden_Nite




----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Re: fishscale you gotta be coastal ime.  Even the most connected ppl in wny are getting some pretty hard, dry, meh shit



When I lived in Miami you couldn't get bad coke if you tried. Never seen anything like it, and I'm not even a coke guy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

All my sober posts look weird.

I'm sure opposite today is tomorrow.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kratom isn't bad.. i mean, taste bad, but next time i'm doing 8 grams this is sort of underwhelming.

I feel warm.


----------



## DopeM

Things were good for a decade or so when chapo was running his blow through Buffalo under the guise of sea cucumbers lololol


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> Kratom isn't bad.. i mean, taste bad, but next time i'm doing 8 grams this is sort of underwhelming.
> 
> I feel warm.


The ceiling for Kratom isn't really that high.

8 grams next time will most likely show you it's peak

It's very mellow...until it's not lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Things were good for a decade or so when chapo was running his blow through Buffalo under the guise of sea cucumbers lololol


frfr


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I feel like i had a couple beers but less sloppy.


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> The ceiling for Kratom isn't really that high.
> 
> 8 grams next time will most likely show you it's peak
> 
> It's very mellow...until it's not lol



Yea, I have found less is more, for my purposes at least.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_[T-Pain]_
I'm so Hood
Remix
Yeah,I wear my pants below my waist (we always gonna be the best)
And I never dance when I'm in this place
Because you and your man is planning to hate (I run this man)
I'm so hood
And I got these gold up in my mouth
If you get closer to my house
Then you'll know what I'm talking about (I make hit records this is what I do)
(I'm of the) hood (This the remix)
And if you feel me put your hands up Hood (put em up, put em up, put em up)
My hood niggas can you feel me (I gave you we taking over)
I'm so hood
And It you're not from here you can walk it out
And you not Hood if you don't know what I'm talking about
I'm so Hood (hey young jeezy)
(you got me we run this man we run this)

_[Verse 1 (Young Jeezy)]_
I'm so h to the double-o d
Got all this god damn money on me
Pockets so fat it don't make no sense
Whips so clean don't need no tints
Watch so bright I don't need no light
And no where word don't need no mic
Niggas like Young what you get for show?
Tell em same shit I used to get for the blow
Send 'em on the road nigga what I got to lose
Put em in the vans i ain't talkin' about the shoes
Do the speed limit nigga watch out for the lights
Pussy ass niggas gotta watch out for the dikes
Seventeen five yeah nigga I said it
Seventeen five yeah nigga yeah I meant it
And when we do it bad and when we do it good
I'm so I'm so I'm so mother fucking hood

_[Verse 2 (Ludacris)]_
Everybody come equipped with bangas
Throwing up our middle fangas
And you know I don't slip so I gotta keep 10 in the clip and 1 the chambers
Better be walking with angels
And never take candy from strangers
Luda's dressed in stripes had to earn my stripes like I played with the Bengals
I'm in the zone homes going for the two point conversion
I'm so hood that Ludacris should have been on the original version
But this is the remix
With the cheap tricks
Hitting sweet licks
And I cut the braids off with the waves and the fade that will make you sea sick
See this is the way that we ball
And this is the way we roll
So put a fist in the air if you care
United we stand and divided we fall
When the south is in the house you better watch your mouth
Cause we on that hood shit I'm hood rich
Coming around your hood bitch
I swear I'm so..

_[Chorus T-Pain (Busta Rhymes)]_
I'm so hood (remix)
And if you feel me put your hands up
Hood
My hood niggas can you stand up
(I'm so hood)
And if you ain't from here you can walk it out (the king of the streets and the gods of the
hood)
You ain't hood if you don't know what I'm talking about (Busta bust bitches)
I'm so hood

_[Verse 3 Busta Rhymes]_
See all i know is that i got to get my money
Again and again
top down
Let the money blow in the wind
with bad bitch sitting in the passenger seat
Where the doo be wrapped head full of bobby pins
You know I keep the thing when i walk
see the dialect
Different from the slang of my talk
Baby still living got a crack in front of another bad bitch that will
Boost for the spot
I'm used to leaving the strip last
Hustling until the sun comes up getting cash
So much bread in all of my coat pockets
It looks like a nigga got hips with an ass
And from the DNA in my blood
Niggas idolize me and
Try to do what I does
And if the other nigga ain't really from the hood
You can easily die
tell who that fake nigga was (Hood)
And even though I split a little rap
Got Niggas in the hood trying to sell the most crack
Violator, i send a nigga to do it just to make you spend a lot of money just to get your shit
back
You all niggas know where I'm from
And I rep it to the fullest until the day that I'm done
So hood where we live where my niggas sold drugs and they rich
and my niggas ride in the sun

_[Verse 4 (Big Boi)]_
daddy fat sacks
So hood like the Cadillac
On the mint full of my balance
Call an ambulance
To come and pick his ass up because a nigga never had a chance
They try to dance with a devil in the pale moonlight
Advance on the level that they can't do right
Lay hands on a fellow like the man in blue lights
Woop, woop
Do it twice
You're boy the B - I - G
I'm nicer than MC in your top three
You cocky?
I cock, Squeeze
Bust them things not you sloppy
Speed it up,slow it down,then screw it
Don't bite the flow because I got that blew it
Run through the crew or some whole other new shit
Newness bitch we do this

_[Chorus T-Pain (Lil Wayne)]_
I'm so hood (remix)
And if you feel me put your hands up
Hood
My hood niggas can you feel me I'm so hood
And if you ain't from here you can walk it out (up out)
You ain't hood if you don't know what I'm talking about (Weezy)
I'm so hood

_[Verse 5 (Lil Wayne)]_
I'm so Holligrove, New Orleans
Lilweezyana
home sweet home depot
you will need a hammer
it go down like Frasier
I ain't talking Kelsey grammer
I be shitting on your boys I need an alka-seltzer sandwich
Since I heard Plies I done brought the phantom back
Went and got me a 52 inch
Maybach
I'm eating like a big dog
I'm so full, I'm so good
I'm so straight, you so fake
I'm so real
I'm so hood

_[Verse 6 (Fat Joe)]_
Yeah nigga
Welcome to the crack house
I should own a McDonald's
The way I bring the mac's out
I'm from the hood where every nigga lies
Flip a couple grand
they tell you the baking pies shit
Still got my name carved in that Central Booking
Gave that pussy a scar and told her good lookin'
You're a crack baby that means your momma paid me
You can't even blame me that's what the hood made me

_[Verse 7 (Baby)]_
Martin Luther King (MLK)
Callio, Magnolia, Melphimine
Gettin that Money with a triple beam
See rattle cry your Josephine
Saints is my team
that's what we breathe nigga
that's how we eat
get this money on the streets nigga
V L my street blood
5 star G blood
Fly as a bird
Got these eagles on my seat blood
Then hit back where I stay
Third war we get that cake
Thirteen is where I lay
shots out to MIA

_[Verse 8 (Rick Ross)]_
More money more problems
Don't call me conceited
Just call me the boss
Always got what you needed
M.I.yayo so hot
But my neck got the fever
If you sneeze you get shot
Gun play make him believe us
I just bought me a ranch
Watch the hundred stacks
No those ain't Rolex diamonds
What you done to that?
You fools for gazing
My fools from Haiti
I move some daily
It's a movie baby
Hood​


----------



## devilsgospel

It's a pretty subtle substance, at least in my experiences. The only time I got like FUCKED UP off it was when I had literally zero tolerance to opioids.

Don't use it multiple times a day like I do. It does almost nothing but give me a slight energy boost and minor pain relief and a shitty wd if I don't dose in 5 hours.


----------



## CFC

[verse 9]
You ask a question, "Can I come in for coffee?"
I thought this could never be.
I thought for a minute, then smiled for a second,
Coz you're just my cup of tea.
The coffee was steamin', and I, I was dreamin'
You'd take me to boiling point.
Your lips started kissin', my heart started missin'
We damn nearly wrecked the joint.
Like a dream you held my body tight. (you held my body tight)
Like caffine you kept me up all night.
I like my men like I like my coffee,
Hot, strong and sweet like toffee.
Oh, so you know that I can't let you go.​


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> frfr








You'd think they would go with something a bit more subtle.  Like I unno, agave or something


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> It's a pretty subtle substance, at least in my experiences. The only time I got like FUCKED UP off it was when I had literally zero tolerance to opioids.
> 
> Don't use it multiple times a day like I do. It does almost nothing but give me a slight energy boost and minor pain relief and a shitty wd if I don't dose in 5 hours.



Right on.

Better than nothing. 

I should show up to court next tuesday and tell them i abuse kratom, jump over the judges desk, strange her, throw the judge hammer at my PO, sing dancing in the rain, expose my average size penis and then give the COs a noogie.


----------



## devilsgospel

_[Verse 3: Ramirez]_
Aye, yeah, aye
Mutilated bodies dancing with the fuckin' devil
Raping bitches take ‘em to the dungeon
Grab the ligaments and start to sever
Feel the pain of a gucci blade running down your fuckin spine
And splittin’ you in two, maaaane
1994
Kickin' in your door
With them steel toes
Hollow tips will turn your body cold
Magnum .44
59 ways to make your body turn grey
You fuckin with the devil we possessin' bodies every day


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cold blooded.

I like it.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Right on.
> 
> Better than nothing.
> 
> I should show up to court next tuesday and tell them i abuse kratom, jump over the judges desk, strange her, throw the judge hammer at my PO, sing dancing in the rain, expose my average size penis and then give the COs a noogie.



I don't see how that could possibly go badly


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All i want to do is make the news. Again.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> All i want to do is make the news. Again.



Please enlighten me as to what the first time entails


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I threatened to kill someone with a knife on a public train. They sent out a warrant for my arrest. Apparently i was on the news, said the owner of my sober house - IDK i was in a psych ward.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I threatened to kill someone with a knife on a public train. They sent out a warrant for my arrest. Apparently i was on the news, said the owner of my sober house - IDK i was in a psych ward.



I think we did talk about that a long time ago actually over text


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Why are video games only fun when I'm spun


I still like my video games.  I could get lost in one for hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> All i want to do is make the news. Again.


Lol everyone wants to be known. 

Youre already my superstar.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I still like my video games.  I could get lost in one for hours.



I wish I still enjoyed video games. I'll play for like 5 min instead of hours upon hours. Just can't find enjoyment anymore in old hobbies. Think that's called like, depression or something.

I'm unstoppable in MW on stims though


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wellbutrin all day my friend. (for an AD).

I used to snort 1,500mg a night. Until i was empty OFC.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I wish I still enjoyed video games. I'll play for like 5 min instead of hours upon hours. Just can't find enjoyment anymore in old hobbies. Think that's called like, depression or something.


You will get past the depression bro. 

Get back into nature. Find some like minded people to hang with. 

You are loved


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I wish I still enjoyed video games. I'll play for like 5 min instead of hours upon hours. Just can't find enjoyment anymore in old hobbies. Think that's called like, depression or something.
> 
> I'm unstoppable in MW on stims though



yeah, it gets that way. thats when u know u gotta stop the prophex and everything else and do, like, exercise and shit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC isn't using caps anymore lol.

Sup?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Wellbutrin all day my friend. (for an AD).
> 
> I used to snort 1,500mg a night. Until i was empty OFC.



I had that RXd a while ago, wasn't crazy about it but I was also on a debilitating dose of APs as well though. I wouldn't mind having it now though, it helped through a lot of long ass night shifts.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Wellbutrin all day my friend. (for an AD).
> 
> I used to snort 1,500mg a night. Until i was empty OFC.



mother of god thats seizureville


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> yeah, it gets that way. thats when u know u gotta stop the prophex and everything else and do, like, exercise and shit



Oh no that happened long after my regular drug use


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> mother of god thats seizureville



I used to almost pass out every time. Heart beating so fast skipping beats.


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> Oh no that happened long after my regular drug use



so what are you doing to recover, besides supermarket inhalers? when u love drugs longtime like that, they breaka ur balls right


----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> so what are you doing to recover, besides supermarket inhalers? when u love drugs longtime like that, they breaka ur balls right



Trying to be a good boy who only does irresponsible things very occasionally

Mandatory supervision is a good motivator as well


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> It's a pretty subtle substance, at least in my experiences. The only time I got like FUCKED UP off it was when I had literally zero tolerance to opioids.
> 
> Don't use it multiple times a day like I do. It does almost nothing but give me a slight energy boost and minor pain relief and a shitty wd if I don't dose in 5 hours.



Even though papa believe(d) that some schmuck huckster from Central NY was given "commandments from God inscribed in angelic language only he could decipher written on golden plates that he could never bring himself to show more than the top 10 ppl in his pyramid scheme, religion.  He did have this right.







						Kratom Sunday - two scoops from Bali
					

I restricted myself to using only on sunday and only 3 grams. I went for a couple of years like that and then was prescribed hydrocodone.. there was really no point in using kratom with that so I stopped using it. I liked the energy boost and mood enhancement it gave.




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Even though papa believe(d) that some schmuck huckster from Central NY was given "commandments from God inscribed in angelic language only he could decipher written on golden plates that he could never bring himself to show more than the top 10 ppl in his pyramid scheme, religion.  He did have this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kratom Sunday - two scoops from Bali
> 
> 
> I restricted myself to using only on sunday and only 3 grams. I went for a couple of years like that and then was prescribed hydrocodone.. there was really no point in using kratom with that so I stopped using it. I liked the energy boost and mood enhancement it gave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org



Yeah I'm inclined to agree. It becomes next to useless and somewhat frustrating with daily use. I never thought a mormon would have a useful belief, wow.

I'm low key fascinated by Mormons though. I attribute that to eating a ton of LSD in Zion. If you take a bunch of acid and go somewhere everyone looks like they're frozen in the 1800s it's basically as good as time travel.

I bring that trip up a lot but it was the best few weeks of my entire life.


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> touching themselves with one hand at all times


i was feeling insecure amd them i followed you advice.

better

thank you


----------



## w01fg4ng

too many feels.  this is the end of the ride


----------



## w01fg4ng

thanks for all the fish


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah I'm inclined to agree. It becomes next to useless and somewhat frustrating with daily use. I never thought a mormon would have a useful belief, wow.
> 
> I'm low key fascinated by Mormons though. I attribute that to eating a ton of LSD in Zion. If you take a bunch of acid and go somewhere everyone looks like they're frozen in the 1800s it's basically as good as time travel.
> 
> I bring that trip up a lot but it was the best few weeks of my entire life.


I always thought it would be neat to trip at a historically/religiously significant place but I find nature and minimal other ppl is ideal.  He also grew some pretty great cannabis.  

I guess if it means you stop junkying and cutting off other ppls appendages during dope deals, go ahead and toss them magick undies on and be of service to your community


----------



## w01fg4ng

I love everyone here


----------



## w01fg4ng

thank you for letting me vulnerable

i'll pay the price tomorrow


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just had a kratom throw up burp.

I'm with you wolf. I've been posting nonsense and we both shouldn't be ashamed.

This is a drug forum!


----------



## DopeM

Whatever combo you ran this evening I much prefer it to our normal banter... Js


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Whatever combo you ran this evening I much prefer it to our normal banter... Js


Me too.  

Here's to hoping that I've changed from this


----------



## Kaden_Nite

DopeM said:


> Things were good for a decade or so when chapo was running his blow through Buffalo under the guise of sea cucumbers lololol


I remember seeing an article about sharks being used to transport the stuff out of mexico a few years ago.

Turned out they were frozen 'seafood' sharks stuffed with drugs, not highly trained squads of shortfin mako sharks with backpacks full of coke swimming the shit from country to country as the headline suggested.


----------



## DopeM

Heh, I was just talking to @Kittycat5 about his most recent trip 

"So I really did try and use this trip to figure shit out

I came to two comclusions

That there arent even answers to the questions Im asking

And dont be retarded. Set the easiest goals like dont stick needles in your arm and you gonna be ok"


I just told him he been having that same trip for 20 years...


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> I always thought it would be neat to trip at a historically/religiously significant place but I find nature and minimal other ppl is ideal.  He also grew some pretty great cannabis.
> 
> I guess if it means you stop junkying and cutting off other ppls appendages during dope deals, go ahead and toss them magick undies on and be of service to your community



It was the most spiritually significant trip of my life. I'm not really even what I'd call a spiritualist and certainly not religious, but there was just a (for lack of a better term) magical quality to the entire thing. I'm sure the simultaneous speed binge (I was going really fuckin hard) brought some delusional qualities to it, but tbh I've never enjoyed delusional thinking quite like that before.

I did a ton of hiking and (some dangerous) free climbing and was writing in a notebook the entire time because I wanted to get some writing inspiration out of it. I wrote a lot of cool shit that was mostly coherent upon sober reading. It was a lot of cultish shit and Mormon historical creative stuff and there may or may not have been a rough yet detailed outline for starting my own cult...I was really into it apparently.

I probably didn't sleep like the whole time though. I normally have a lot of anxiety about tripping and just in general, but something about prolonged sleep deprivation and large quantities of LSD makes you really fuckin confident.


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Heh, I was just talking to @Kittycat5 about his most recent trip
> 
> "So I really did try and use this trip to figure shit out
> 
> I came to two comclusions
> 
> That there arent even answers to the questions Im asking
> 
> And dont be retarded. Set the easiest goals like dont stick needles in your arm and you gonna be ok"
> 
> 
> I just told him he been having that same trip for 20 years...



Yeah I have a lot of profound sounding realizations when tripping that just end up translating to the obvious fact "dont be a fuck up life isn't that hard" when I come down.


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> I did a ton of hiking and (some dangerous) free climbing


I had to be rescued (not a proud moment) once from a free climb.  They thought I was crazy after enduring hours of solitude on the rock.  Little did they know I started off crazy.


----------



## w01fg4ng

hypothermia is hyper hydration


----------



## w01fg4ng

I make stuff up


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> hypothermia is hyper hydration



Damn so that movie was about you? Wow can't believe I know James Franco


----------



## w01fg4ng

Legit good movie.

I'm a super star.


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> I guess if it means you stop junkying and cutting off other ppls appendages during dope deals, go ahead and toss them magick undies on and be of service to your community



I somehow just blew past this entire part and now I need to know more about this man


----------



## DopeM

Yea he had a wild life.  Spent his 20s and 30s driving truck and being a speed/heroin junkie

I'll see if I can find it in his words.  He was never ashamed to discuss most things


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Yea he had a wild life.  Spent his 20s and 30s driving truck and being a speed/heroin junkie
> 
> I'll see if I can find it in his words.  He was never ashamed to discuss most things



Please do and link me

The only experience I have with truck drivers is my dad and he is the absolute polar opposite to that and a total square


----------



## w01fg4ng

w01fg4ng said:


> Legit good movie.
> 
> I'm a super star.


You need another line

No he doesn't stfu



devilsgospel said:


> I somehow just blew past this entire part and now I need to know more about this man


"cutting off other ppls appendages " this is James Franco shit


----------



## Chead6850

Y'all been amusing me for the last 3 days. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

THC in my system FINALLY THAN K GOD


----------



## devilsgospel

This is the best video on the internet

I just sent it to a girl on tinder


----------



## devilsgospel

Ain't no other cats got love for me

Ain't no cats gon bust slugs for me

Ain't no cats gon shed blood for me

But my dog is gon be a thug wit me


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm halfway through and just wow


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fuck was my braai delicious yesterday. Chowed like a king. We had t-bones, boerewors, lamb chops and rasher. Carnivores dreams... And a tons of alchohol. Just an awesome braai. But with that said. Happy Sunday to you all


----------



## cduggles

Coffeeshroom said:


> Fuck was my braai delicious yesterday. Chowed like a king. We had t-bones, boerewors, lamb chops and rasher. Carnivores dreams... And a tons of alchohol. Just an awesome braai. But with that said. Happy Sunday to you all


More jealous


----------



## Coffeeshroom

cduggles said:


> More jealous


So i take it you love a good braai too. But a real S.A braai


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> hypothermia is hyper hydration


This

is so

happening in my brain.

The doggos go bork bork captain goes snore snore the world goes or, or... yea nah I'm good.  Plebes keep partying when it hits Sunday.  PROS get sleep and wake up Sunday MORNING to keep going.

Odds are everyone's going to be crashing/fucked on shit and won't want me back.  Shit might change.  I'm far, far out of it.  I might not have been the right fit.

Either way I appreciated borking and everything and love them all like my left hand.  Not as good as the right one but you know they seem to have surpassed my right hand's ability at the moment.

Hot.

Going to sleep and make sense of this gibberish double speak tomorrow.  None of it seems to make sense to me right now because I don't need or want for it to.

Stuck in a hole.  No way out.  One dose left for... soul evacuation purposes.

OH SHIT I just realized what day it is... VOKKKKKKKKKKKKK

the really cool bonus brownie points I AM TOO FUCKED UP TO DO ANYTHING SO THIS IS AWESOME

I guess this is why you sober up from time to time and don't binge for .... 40 days

This is gonna...fucking hurt and my BBC is going to be feeling it in the morning when I'm pushing my hands through my head and screaming and crying about how I want to die lol

or maybe I Wake up HAPPY...

THIS IS A STORY ABOUT A GIRL NAMED MELANIA

sometimes i feel like I just need to float away and forget everything that ever happened to me

there were so many blissful times to have offed myself at why did I choose none of them, I will forever be at a loss for that one.  Perhaps because it was never in my control anyways.

I'm in shatter withdrawal for sure and am starting to hurt.  Better go cure that and try to get sleep.  

Later all. 

If I can't sleep I'll probably go crazy and will try to do so in private.

WOW

I dont even WANT to and im happier off this way. i can shower.  Wait for time.  For California to wake up.  And then we do or dont.  i dont CANNOT care!  Wow what a freeing feeling 

Gotta sleep so i can wake up and fuck the universe.


----------



## mal3volent

What did I miss?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> What did I miss?


I've been high and awake for 18 hours and have one (1) dose left and it's going to drive me insane sitting next to all the BENZOS I'M NOT ALLOWING MYSELF TO TOUCH ANYMORE

I'm just in for a world of self-imposed hurt mal... I really am.  This is going to be painful and I'll be worse off for it.  I'm going to try to eat before I can't stand food anymore.

Also, I've already eaten an insane/disgusting number of calories already and I'm like POUND THE CALORIES EAT IT ALLllllllll

It doesn't help I left half a burrito behind (I'LL BE THERE TO COME RESCUE YOU IF I CAN )  yes I talk to my food like it's alive because I'm going to FUCKING EATTTTIT the ONE thing I forgot.  

Oh um also I can never really tell how well I fit in or NOT (lul) into a situation and um ... I know for sure it is irrelevant nor do I care but I do "try hard" because I don't want to be a loner forever (but was ONE HUNDRED PERCENT CONTENT BY MYSELF FOR SO LONG before PEOPLEPEOPLEPOEPLEPOELEPOELPEOPLEBOEPLEPOLEPLEOPLBLEBESPLEOPBLPEOL) invaded my mind game.  

The self is just a macro illusion.  Reality may even be illusory, just a beautiful dream I'll wake up from one day.  I totally don't care.  I taunt myself with this knowledge (quite literally that means _telling others_) and it doesn't bother me.  Almost as if they all already know and are in on the practical joke that only the village idiot is catching up to.  THX wolf for calling me a village idiot it was such an... elating compliment. 

Part of me thinks STAY UP LONGER THIS WILL ONLY GET BETTER.  The doctors are like "lol you're afraid of insomnia that's why you're not sleeping" WHAT I love staying up for days IT'S NOT HEALTHY FOR MY BRAIN I'M GOING TO GET DEMENTIA BY 60 DOING THIS FFS THIS IS NOTTTTTTTNORMAL.  Doctors are so fucked.  
Stuck in Fight Club dreaming of seconal....


----------



## mal3volent

And w01f loves DopeM now?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think they rubbed dicks the last time I saw them together.

TBPH I am more than just a D but I'll never know true love outside of loving myself.  I am fundamentally loathsome.  

I think I can accept that and eat food while crying and feeling my brain burn.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Looks like we having another braai today. Braaing a flatty chicken. Looking foward to that. And obviously som3 drinks and H to smooth it out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Looks like we having another braai today. Braaing a flatty chicken. Looking foward to that. And obviously som3 drinks and H to smooth it out.


hey coffee

i'm going to try eating and then sleeping LOL it's going to be UTTER HELL


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey coffee
> 
> i'm going to try eating and then sleeping LOL it's going to be UTTER HELL


Well i hope it works out your way... best of luck


----------



## cduggles

Coffeeshroom said:


> So i take it you love a good braai too. But a real S.A braai


Yup, genuine braai. Unfortunately, not lately. 


Coffeeshroom said:


> Looks like we having another braai today. Braaing a flatty chicken. Looking foward to that. And obviously som3 drinks and H to smooth it out.


Now you’re just showing off. :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well i hope it works out your way... best of luck


Thanks.  Im still like.  Manic.  Been manic for over 12 hours.  Cant stop borking at the doggos I guess.  I would really benefit from a benzo.

20 mind in i am moaning eating a bowl of spaghetti.  Ironically probably similar sound of me having the cum sucked out my D. 

Im hard as shit.  Im assuming in 6, 7, 12 to 48 hours my D is gonna be desired.  I might be wrong.  I really dont care.  Im quite, ah. Whats the word.  Aroused.  Ive still got it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ok um. My D is rock hard and i feel thrilled saving up a load. Oh god.  What happened to using people's butts like drugs.

Why cant i just continue being a village idiot fuck machine. Its like im getting dumber.  In the worst ways. While getting smarter.  In the best ways.  Ugh. I cant believe i am eating. So. Much.

Im so horny.  I cant fucking help it

Will try to sleep... fuck me!!!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

cduggles said:


> Yup, genuine braai. Unfortunately, not lately.
> 
> Now you’re just showing off. :D


Hahaha im just sharing my plans for the day


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks.  Im still like.  Manic.  Been manic for over 12 hours.  Cant stop borking at the doggos I guess.  I would really benefit from a benzo.
> 
> 20 mind in i am moaning eating a bowl of spaghetti.  Ironically probably similar sound of me having the cum sucked out my D.
> 
> Im hard as shit.  Im assuming in 6, 7, 12 to 48 hours my D is gonna be desired.  I might be wrong.  I really dont care.  Im quite, ah. Whats the word.  Aroused.  Ive still got it.


Well keep it alive till you find a place to plant it, if you know what i mean :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well keep it alive till you find a place to plant it, if you know what i mean :D


Haha i do.   Trust the horniness does not leave me.  If anything ill start fucking randos if I have to. 


I have a group of guys i would hit up but honestly am more interested in fucking more people.  Im getting ill mentally.  Yeah i know. 

I also think my buddy may have made me so sex-addled he knows he will have to try for a daily nut with me if he wants to keep me


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Haha i do.   Trust the horniness does not leave me.  If anything ill start fucking randos if I have to.
> 
> 
> I have a group of guys i would hit up but honestly am more interested in fucking more people.  Im getting ill mentally.  Yeah i know.
> 
> I also think my buddy may have made me so sex-addled he knows he will have to try for a daily nut with me if he wants to keep me


Just another FB lol


----------



## Chead6850

CH you're fucking amazing

Keep on borkin'


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> Legit good movie.
> 
> I'm a super star.


You watch that latest Alex Honnold docu yet?


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I somehow just blew past this entire part and now I need to know more about this man





papa said:


> me and my friend cut a heroin dealer's right index finger off with a pair of wire cutters while his wife watched, so he would tell us where he had the dope stashed.





papa said:


> yes.......I've done quite a few things that I'm not proud of....That's one of the ways I used to support my heroin habit,......by robbing drug dealers and ripping off young GI's from Ft Bliss, Texas.





papa said:


> one of my great hustles was selling fake pills.....I used to manufacture them myself, using a .22 long rifle bullet shell as a cutter and I would roll out some plaster mix and take the bullet shell and cut out little circles of plaster and let them dry. I would go to a rock concert and sell them outside in the parking lot. I made a freaking killing.





papa said:


> I used to cut out fake pills from flour and water plaster with a .22 caliber bullet casing and sell them as acid outside of rock concerts...
> 
> profit





papa said:


> that was more of a robbery ... not exactly a hustle..but It was a regular thing for a year or so...It involved forcing entry into the smack dealer's house and tying him and his wife to some kitchen chairs.. He was a little stubborn in telling where the dope was, so I had to cut the top knuckle off of his index finger with a pair of wire cutters...very messy..





papa said:


> I loved heroin but it was just such a hassle all the time. You know, you feel like getting high so you and your boys drive to some beanpole junkie's house because he sells bags to keep himself going. You knock on the door and his wife opens it and you and your boy run in and wave guns at everybody. You ask him and he says no but you know he's holding.. so you tie his wife to a kitchen chair and you grab the guy's hand and, with a big pair of klines, you cut off his index finger. Well, ...right away,  his wife tells you where the bags are so your boy goes and gets it and you take off. Ahhh, but I digress..





papa said:


> We took 4 ounces off of a guy that just moved in from back east somewhere..jersey,  I think.  Pretty big for us.. I think I was only 19.





papa said:


> it is high stakes.. I had to give it up.
> 
> tomorrow, I'll be teaching 3 year olds how to pray. you just never know where life will take you.


I remember some more in depth ones but they may have been lost to the pruning and/or a discord server that was finally shut down


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> What did I miss?


Some civility, now plz hurry up and delete it so we can keep up appearances


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Lol just got back from buying some "skuif" from my supplier but my mom drove me as im a bit too drunk and dont want to take any chancez. But long story short. When i got back in the car and opened the banky my mom asked what is that sweet smell, to which i replied, that is the sweet smell of Mango Kush mom. She just laughed and said enjoy, just no smoking in my car :D


----------



## DopeM

Sounds like you've really got it together in 2020


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

@Hylight


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm not ignoring anyone.  I'm just taking some time to recover.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have 77g of kratom left. @PtahTek bought a fucking half kilo lol does it work for you?

I felt mildly drunk but less sloppy, is the only way i could describe it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Stop doing drugs, kids.


----------



## Hylight

just say  Yes to The Abyss


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> just say  Yes to The Abyss


The mental high is nice


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's nice, everyone has a warm face today. Wassup, schizo? Why are you behaving so nice? Did you get laid? What happend, haha.


----------



## schizopath

Not laid but had a best weekend in some time. And Im always cool with Hylight cause shes my spirit animal.


----------



## Hylight

☺




hy


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Not laid but had a best weekend in some time. And Im always cool with Hylight cause shes my spirit animal.


Wudya do?


----------



## schizopath

Nothing much really. Saw some good friends and did drugs. Also played runescape for 60 hours...


----------



## DopeM

Always nice when you can do what you want

Did I read you are traveling a bit or was that someone else?


----------



## schizopath

Im trying to piss clean for 4 more months so I can get my drivers lisence back. Might be able to afford it if I can grow a sweet crop.


----------



## DopeM

You euro or us?

What ya growing?


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's from Finland, euro.


----------



## schizopath

Weed for that cash.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ooor...

money on weed/festival tickets/traveling.

Mhmm


----------



## Shady's Fox

am going to a rave tonight, can't wait. Blackout lll, last year the line-up was insane. It's only during winter.


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm not ignoring anyone.  I'm just taking some time to recover.



Same, I feel like death

I was able to sleep all night though. Kratom, whiskey, and melatonin is definitely a viable parachute


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Weed for that cash.


Have you ever before?


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's the type of dude who cannot smoke outside. He's shaking and then he chokes.

He said that something flows through him, wtff

yooo ha


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> am going to a rave tonight, can't wait. Blackout lll, last year the line-up was insane. It's only during winter.


interest !
drink some orange juice jk.
i dunno

edit : do report back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chead6850 said:


> CH you're fucking amazing
> 
> Keep on borkin'


Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Soso78

I’m gettin old, all I could think was “rave on a Sunday? What about work?”
Thought raves was in the 90s anyway


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Just another FB lol


This. 

I am.  So. Burned.  I need to rest.  Like.  A lot.  I am.  Crap.


----------



## DopeM

Soso78 said:


> I’m gettin old, all I could think was “rave on a Sunday? What about work?”
> Thought raves was in the 90s anyway


Feel ya, most of the events around here are just marketed as "gatherings/event/party/show.."  there is a group that will still setup in unused warehouses/fields and I suppose that feels more like the old school rave type vibe.


----------



## CFC

Soso78 said:


> I’m gettin old, all I could think was “rave on a Sunday? What about work?”
> Thought raves was in the 90s anyway



I associate raves with Swampy, 2unlimited and the twyford down bypass


----------



## Shady's Fox

Well, the rave scene now sucks. I tell you that much. There are a lot and a lot of bad organized festivals, people on phones.. you know, I mean you know can take a 1m video and then put it back but people strap their phones on their heads, what the fuck. Berghain has the ''No phone'' rule but other weird rules, like if you don't know what to say, you can't get in, but it sucks. I went to Blackout Series and it was a lot of fun, in BL 2 they had Recondite, this year the line-up seems pretty promising. But hear me out, Blackout 2 was insane and fuck me, I don't say this because Recondite it's my favorite artist but he played only unreleased material and it was insane, insane like ''Good luck to other artists'' haha, fuckin hell. That's what I like about him, he can adapt to his environment. + he only plays his own music. He does this because I think.. the rave scene nowadays it's fake, full of kids, you know. Kids that got their first after-glow, so yeah.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Well, the rave scene now sucks. I tell you that much. There are a lot and a lot of bad organized festivals, people on phones.. you know, I mean you know can take a 1m video and then put it back but people strap their phones on their heads, what the fuck. Berghain has the ''No phone'' rule but other weird rules, like if you don't know what to say, you can't get in, but it sucks. I went to Blackout Series and it was a lot of fun, in BL 2 they had Recondite, this year the line-up seems pretty promising. But hear me out, Blackout 2 was insane and fuck me, I don't say this because Recondite it's my favorite artist but he played only unreleased material and it was insane, insane like ''Good luck to other artists'' haha, fuckin hell. That's what I like about him, he can adapt to his environment. + he only plays his own music. He does this because I think.. the rave scene nowadays it's fake, full of kids, you know. Kids that got their first after-glow, so yeah.


This

No one goes unless they want $ or the drugs.  

*dances intensely*

some of us are klubbing still but the majority are just ghosts in the wind.


----------



## Soso78

I’m 42 soon so was a teen when the first raves came to uk. I was never really into it but I think they were good at the time because ecstasy was quite new and they fuelled each other. The rave scene and Es went hand in hand
bombing speed in rizzla and double dropping doves. Can feel my jaw achin just thinkin about it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> I’m 42


Just don't tell the klub kids you're 10 years younger than you really are because yeah you still might have it but then the doggos know you're ashamed of something and are onto the scent.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just don't tell the klub kids you're 10 years younger than you really are because yeah you still might have it but then the doggos know you're ashamed of something and are onto the scent.


In English please?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> In English please?


Like literally don't go around telling people you're 8 to 10 years younger.  I was being quite literal there.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Like literally don't go around telling people you're 8 to 10 years younger.  I was being quite literal there.


Why would I do that? 
do u think I’m 52 and pretending to be 42


----------



## CFC

I'm 4 and pretending to be 5


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> He's the type of dude who cannot smoke outside. He's shaking and then he chokes.
> 
> He said that something flows through him, wtff


I fucked it up by smoking in prescribed meds and then starting to taper.

If theres something flowing me then it has to bo POWER!

@DopeM Once. Currently loaning my set up for a friend for his next crop.


----------



## Hylight

*mmmm. tamales anyone ! *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Why would I do that?
> do u think I’m 52 and pretending to be 42


No.   Clearly OTHER PEOPLE did this in MY LIFE and I suspect you are BEING HONEST.  

That is all.

I'm giving you advice that is all.  I sense you're honest soso.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> *mmmm. tamales anyone ! *


ME PLEASE I NEED FOOD *FOOD TRIGGERED*


----------



## Soso78

Hylight said:


> *mmmm. tamales anyone ! *


Fuckin hell hylight! U cook it in the tumble dryer


----------



## Hylight

i looked orange ?


----------



## Hylight

I KNOW ! 

RIGHT !


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> No.   Clearly OTHER PEOPLE did this in MY LIFE and I suspect you are BEING HONEST.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> I'm giving you advice that is all.  I sense you're honest soso.


Thanks, advice coming from u means a lot to me, seeing as your so level headed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Thanks, advice coming from u means a lot to me, seeing as your so level headed.


lol ok or do the opposite I don't care I really don't


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> I KNOW !
> 
> RIGHT !


hylight send fudge

i'm gonna be FUCKED this month 

Still planning on killing myself but, honestly, I'm pretty baked now and that took care of the mild anxiety.  I can't even tell yall how long it's been without benzos.  I got sleep last night.

Oh my god.  I get it.  As I sit here and intrusive thoughts return I remember the great not-me and how I have to escape to it as soon as I can.  I don't wish to be me anymore.  The self is just a macro-illusion and I'm tired of playing life support system on an insufferable class clown.  Maybe I can still off myself in style while life is still decent.  Maybe I get over this hump.  I don't really care.  It's not going well and I can't deal with anything.  My brain is shit.  It hurts.  I can't do anything.  I'm totally disabled by mental disorders and I didn't get it at first how terribly bad my mind is.  Such a beautiful thing like a new phone screen shattering in front of you would daze and confuse anyone and it'll take time to realize how broken you are.  I am broken.  I am incomplete.

I understood this about 4 to 6 months ago when my mind was snapping and I had eaten a solid mushroom dose for the first time in like 9 years. It's all snapping and coming picture clear now.  Wow. You can run on a long time.  Life is very long.  But why bother?

Death comes in a moment.  I must escape all my fears.  I'm not in love.  I'm in pain.  I'm not in love, I'm just in pain.  I know I'm not in love, this is just an expression of pain.  An expression of my death.  Each thing I show you is a piece of my death.  Life is suffering and death is no escape.  I have died countless times.  RIP CH


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

wait where's ma matrix

lemme

real quick


----------



## DopeM

Soso78 said:


> I’m 42 soon so was a teen when the first raves came to uk. I was never really into it but I think they were good at the time because ecstasy was quite new and they fuelled each other. The rave scene and Es went hand in hand
> bombing speed in rizzla and double dropping doves. Can feel my jaw achin just thinkin about it


There needs to be a gurn emoji....

There once was a time when it was about the music, the people, the dancing, letting  yourself go and seeing who/what you came back as at the end of it all.  Dark rooms with the DJ barely visible and out if the fucking way, because nobody was necessarily there to see the DJ, they were there to hear the music, to feel the spirit of it.

Now it's about being seen, lasers, and bullshit.  Getoffmylawn.gif


----------



## DopeM

CFC said:


> I'm 4 and pretending to be 5


Oooh baby, wait until you're 6 so my 7 8 your 9


----------



## Shady's Fox

Now it's about drugs, not lasers.

Drugs.


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> I fucked it up by smoking in prescribed meds and then starting to taper.
> 
> If theres something flowing me then it has to bo POWER!
> 
> @DopeM Once. Currently loaning my set up for a friend for his next crop.


Good on you, im a big believer in helping others in need.  Especially if you aren't using the stuff.  Good luck on your next go.  Any specific genetics you will be using?


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> Now it's about drugs, not lasers.
> 
> Drugs.


Sure...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Now it's about drugs, not lasers.
> 
> Drugs.


IT WAS ALWAYS ABOUT THE DRUGS

the rest of it is just a facade because noob klub kid children never dropped the looking mirror self and I'm disgusted with them but I'm in love with it at the same time because it makes me feel YEARS better than who I am and will always have to be.

It makes me thankful for any opportunity to escape mortality and human existence at any cost.

RIP CH

? - 2020

None of my friends really understand my suicidal mind.  I do.  Mortality isn't a joke or something you can avoid.  We are transcending from life to death.  This is dying, not living.  It's so freeing to know this is all a part of death and I'm so ready to just alleviate my suffering until completion in any way I see fit.  And I'm like a silver bullet, and I'm like a gun:  I'm not easy to hold.  And I'm certain if I sit still inside of your heart that this will be the end of your life, so turn around, walk away; before we confuse the way we abuse each other...


----------



## Shady's Fox

wHAT THE fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i must escape all my fears

part of my fears include dolphins anyone who can count to ten*

part of my fears are that i'll have to live as everyone else and I'm so very much disgusted with the concept of having a normal human mind.  an ego.  a life that contributes to society.  I do hope I can destroy myself and existence forever but it is illogical and impossible.  nirvana is the greatest lie in buddhism and I reject that too.  i reject all of life but life is very long and traps me in its grasp.  Dying is a trap.  I am stuck in the web of death.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> hylight send fudge
> 
> i'm gonna be FUCKED this month
> 
> Still planning on killing myself but, honestly, I'm pretty baked now and that took care of the mild anxiety.  I can't even tell yall how long it's been without benzos.  I got sleep last night.
> 
> Oh my god.  I get it.  As I sit here and intrusive thoughts return I remember the great not-me and how I have to escape to it as soon as I can.  I don't wish to be me anymore.  The self is just a macro-illusion and I'm tired of playing life support system on an insufferable class clown.  Maybe I can still off myself in style while life is still decent.  Maybe I get over this hump.  I don't really care.  It's not going well and I can't deal with anything.  My brain is shit.  It hurts.  I can't do anything.  I'm totally disabled by mental disorders and I didn't get it at first how terribly bad my mind is.  Such a beautiful thing like a new phone screen shattering in front of you would daze and confuse anyone and it'll take time to realize how broken you are.  I am broken.  I am incomplete.
> 
> I understood this about 4 to 6 months ago when my mind was snapping and I had eaten a solid mushroom dose for the first time in like 9 years. It's all snapping and coming picture clear now.  Wow. You can run on a long time.  Life is very long.  But why bother?
> 
> Death comes in a moment.  I must escape all my fears.  I'm not in love.  I'm in pain.  I'm not in love, I'm just in pain.  I know I'm not in love, this is just an expression of pain.  An expression of my death.  Each thing I show you is a piece of my death.  Life is suffering and death is no escape.  I have died countless times.  RIP CH


U heard the saying that suicide is permanent solution to a temporary problem?


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> *i must escape all my fears*


No mate, u need to face to them.
Unless u fear spiders in which case u should deffo escape it


----------



## Shady's Fox

what the fuck


----------



## CFC

Soso78 said:


> U heard the saying that suicide is permanent solution to a temporary problem?



Suicide is a temporary solution to a permanent problem.


----------



## Shady's Fox

soso how can u decypher what he's saying???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U heard the saying that suicide is permanent solution to a temporary problem?


I'm not going to live forever.  Overpopulation is not a temporary problem.  Mortality is not a temporary problem.  Everything is impermanent.  Nothing will exist forever.  It is illogical to drag things out to an end.



Soso78 said:


> No mate, u need to face to them.
> Unless u fear spiders in which case u should deffo escape it


I don't fear mortality and am looking forward to escaping my life forever.  I don't see why I should have to live as this shell of a human being forever.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## DopeM

Soso78 said:


> No mate, u need to face to them.
> Unless u fear spiders in which case u should deffo escape it


He's just quoting a movie today


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm not going to live forever.  Overpopulation is not a temporary problem.  Mortality is not a temporary problem.  Everything is impermanent.  Nothing will exist forever.  It is illogical to drag things out to an end.
> 
> 
> I don't fear mortality and am looking forward to escaping my life forever.  I don't see why I should have to live as this shell of a human being forever.


Just think, if you stopped skipping leg day your shell could be bigger!


----------



## DopeM

Def don't do what bro in law did and start a bbq in ur room


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Just think, if you stopped skipping leg day your shell could be bigger!


lol

ok dopem you made me laugh bro i like you a lot 

thank you for trying bro

what a fucking terrible day.  I'm crying really hard because someone I love is suffering a lot and it's kind of...warping my sense of fairness and justice in the world and only makes me want to die harder and somehow is really making me unable to do anything but cry a lot.



Soso78 said:


> Will prob die wishing u hadn’t done it


I'll probably die wishing I hadn't been born man. 

And no I won't be cutting myself.  That's for the plebes.  That's a black metal band. 

I have several ways I am planning on exiting the world.

I'm beyond upset like this isn't me this isn't what I was a mere day or so ago.



DopeM said:


> Just think, if you stopped skipping leg day your shell could be bigger!


tbph I think this might be SIGNATURE WORTHY MATERIAL

fuck dopeM you got me bipolar crying and laughing

thank you dopem you may have saved my mood for like, the entire day and that would include sex and drugs.  
Thank you. 



That was like A+ humor right there.  

AHHH it might be ok.  I just can't stand hearing about loved ones sick and dying it's fucking warping my sense of well being really hard.


----------



## mal3volent

I'm thinkin nachos tonight. Might get crazy and throw some jalapeños on there idk.


----------



## CFC

Yum. I'm having pizza.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> I'm thinkin nachos tonight. Might get crazy and throw some jalapeños on there idk.



Woah don't go too wild now

I'm trying to choke down an Italian sub while laying in bed (not a euphemism) and drink a 6th bottle of water cuz I'm hungover zombie person


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Woah don't go too wild now
> 
> I'm trying to choke down an Italian sub while laying in bed (not a euphemism) and drink a 6th bottle of water cuz I'm hungover zombie person


 
six inch or foot long? Is it cheesy?


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> Woah don't go too wild now
> 
> I'm trying to choke down an Italian sub while laying in bed (not a euphemism) and drink a 6th bottle of water cuz I'm hungover zombie person



Hmm, choking down an Italian in bed.... that's not a euphemism, it's just slutty


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I had a large buffalo chicken for lunch. The chicken was busting out. I made such a mess and IIRC some bitch was laughing at it but i didn't even wipe my face til the shit was killed.



Get off my dick.


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> my fears include dolphins


People should fear dolphins. Not just because rape, but also they are really strong and not always playful. I’m never diving with them again if I can avoid it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I didn't know dolphins tried to sex up humans?

That's pretty funny.


----------



## cduggles

madness00 said:


> I didn't know dolphins tried to sex up humans?
> 
> That's pretty funny.


Apparently they do. It would be hilarious to watch, but sad.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL.

Boots, cuts, boots, cuts. Doing the duggle as we speak.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> my dick


I  just came w/ my friend it was hot and I relayed some of my experiences. 

ya know, the stuff I cannot say here.

WOW.

Brain notes for a mentally dead future Cpt.



madness00 said:


> Doing the duggle as we speak.


This; in my last hole, interactable as I have not drank any and am super hungry.  I'm kind of mind-fucked and it feels AMAZING

I might go through a heavy craving for a day or two but I might just silence that easily if I get there.  I'm learning how to moderate my drug usage a bit better.  And not go so heavy on things.


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> I'm thinkin nachos tonight. Might get crazy and throw some jalapeños on there idk.





CFC said:


> Yum. I'm having pizza.





devilsgospel said:


> Woah don't go too wild now
> 
> I'm trying to choke down an Italian sub while laying in bed (not a euphemism) and drink a 6th bottle of water cuz I'm hungover zombie person





madness00 said:


> I had a large buffalo chicken for lunch. The chicken was busting out. I made such a mess and IIRC some bitch was laughing at it but i didn't even wipe my face til the shit was killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my dick.




Thanks for reminding me there are foods other than the lays chips and bison dip that I just ruined my appetite for the rest of the night by finishing off a half tub of.  I'm guessing it's more calories than I want to calculate.  Serving size 1 tsp lmao, that barely enough for one chip.  

These weiners are staring at me but I just cant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I kind of feel like i'm a dolphin being ass raped right now
CONTINUE

*shoots through water to escape dolphinraep*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Thanks for reminding me there are foods other than the lays chips







__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## DopeM

No but after whatever the fuck is in bison dip works it's way through my digestive track probably.

Thanks for making me turn off one of my favorite songs to listen to that.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tract


----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> lays chips and bison dip



tbf i also had a whole megapack of mccoy's ridge cut crisps - 2 x bacon sizzlers, 2 x flame grilled steak, and 2 x thai sweet chicken


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> D


saw Dopem's D

I CAN SEE EVERYTHING

THANK YOU DRUGS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> tbf i also had a whole megapack of mccoy's ridge cut crisps - 2 x bacon sizzlers, 2 x flame grilled steak, and 2 x thai sweet chicken


HELP SEND FOOD
i am so starved/poor/hungry/crying because fam is dying and no $

yea fun times right

might as well lay my cards on the table because no one cares

ah.... acceptance... peace... it's going to be ok.... I can live.  I can make things appear out of nowhere.  I just have to be a BELIEBER


----------



## Painful One

@Captain.Heroin 
set up a paypal and give us the information if you need $food

We all love you and do not want you to starve.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah set up a credit card too and give us that information as well.


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> HELP SEND FOOD
> i am so starved/poor/hungry/crying because fam is dying and no $
> 
> yea fun times right
> 
> might as well lay my cards on the table because no one cares
> 
> ah.... acceptance... peace... it's going to be ok.... I can live.  I can make things appear out of nowhere.  I just have to be a BELIEBER



tbf i would like to be starved, it brings out the cheekbones and the 6 pack


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro you're the hottest guy here and more of a saint than us all as well.

Eat!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> tbf i would like to be starved, it brings out the cheekbones and the 6 pack


yeah you're telling me CFC I am so sick this shit keeps making me eat like soooooooo much

"this shit" being like, I don't know, determinism

I don't even want to eat but I am eating 3, 5 to 10 meals a day it's SO GROSS I can't LIVE like this 



Painful One said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> set up a paypal and give us the information if you need $food
> 
> We all love you and do not want you to starve.


lol almost too paranoid to accept help

pride is a sin yeah I know and I'm a sinner

and that prevents me from asking for help

I should just go get an EBT card if things are that harsh I don't wanna accept help 



madness00 said:


> Bro you're the hottest guy here and more of a saint than us all as well.
> 
> Eat!


LOL NO YOU ARE omg madness you're SOOooOooOoOOo HOT

*imagines madness's D*

ok so maybe i'll eat  but I'm gonna run out of food and probably have to get an ebt card before all is said and done 

IT'S EASIER TO EAT IF YOU IMAGINE THE BANANA IS MADNESS' D



madness00 said:


> Yeah set up a credit card too and give us that information as well.


lol

oh god i am so hungry this is sick I'm going to go eat a bunch of spaghetti and have already been snacking, had breakfast (IT'S 1600 THIS IS NORMAL MEAL TIME) and ugh I can't even.  

I am going to try to ... unwind... and um... think less depressing thoughts and imagine like reality isn't what it is because it kinda hardcore sucks right now


----------



## Blowmonkey

I don't know how superbowl works but I'm being forced to watch a laggy stream of it and it's not helping. Do I watch this for the ads? 

@Captain.Heroin  National Suicide Prevention Lifeline Call 1-800-273-8255   Ask if they can help you with mcnuggets.

lol @ making prank calls when you're in dire need of suicide prevention. ☹


----------



## Chead6850

Goodbye you fucks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Chead6850 said:


> Goodbye you fucks



Watch the door on the way out ass clown.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I don't know how superbowl works but I'm being forced to watch a laggy stream of it and it's not helping. Do I watch this for the ads?
> 
> @Captain.Heroin  National Suicide Prevention Lifeline Call 1-800-273-8255   Ask if they can help you with mcnuggets.
> 
> lol @ making prank calls when you're in dire need of suicide prevention. ☹


OOH MCNUGGETS AND BBQ SAUCE... those are good.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Blowmonkey 

He's a retard. A lonely homosexual with no real friends, educated by and on internet. He wanted this life, he wanted all these to happen. The team already warned him, he is at the edge of getting banned if he keeps up like this, as far as I know. He's a living loop.

internet - gettin high - piss, shitting -- eat -- sleep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh do give up your schtick.  

Learn to let loose a little.

Your un-PLUR is making my buzz more intense though.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh do give up your schtick.
> 
> Learn to let loose a little.
> 
> Your un-PLUR is making my buzz more intense though.


feel better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> feel better



Thank you hun

Sometimes i get down and the depression is fairly rotten

I cant stand hearing bad news right now and its just soul torturing to hear things like that.

I kind of feel like ummm.  Going to sleep for a while.  And I don't feel very well.  I kind of just want to go to sleep and the hypnotic benzos are like my only ticket there.  Otherwise it will suck.  I hate dreaming.  I hate living.  I want to just feel removed.  Contained and alone.  Unconscious.  Im the only person who honestly prefers being unconscious.

I have no more weed, maybe just like a few days worth of shatter if I'm very conservative.  And benzos.  and some hash I'll save for when I get more weed.  If.  Wow. 

Time to come up for air, I guess.  My brain is going to hate me I've been on a ... 5 week binge and don't really want to make it 6.  Like I have some lines I try to draw in the sand for myself....try.

I think I'm going to take benzos, or maybe.  I need to get out for .. air... and I'll probably buy just wgfj and think about coming down eventually.  

I really like how shady hates drug users but comes to bl to hate us.  Like what are there no drug users left on that side of the pond mother fucker.  Ha.  SHADESPEAK

I'm so going to fucking hate my life for a short while guys I'm like gonna ache and feel like shit and hate myself yeah it's going to suck


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thank you hun
> 
> Sometimes i get down and the depression is fairly rotten
> 
> I cant stand hearing bad news right now and its just soul torturing to hear things like that.
> 
> I kind of feel like ummm.  Going to sleep for a while.  And I don't feel very well.  I kind of just want to go to sleep and the hypnotic benzos are like my only ticket there.  Otherwise it will suck.  I hate dreaming.  I hate living.  I want to just feel removed.  Contained and alone.  Unconscious.  Im the only person who honestly prefers being unconscious.



You get very shallow sleep and obnoxiously vivid dreams too? That's every night for me as well. I wish I had an "off button" pill at my disposal. Hopefully when I get back to IL I can smoke weed and not get in trouble with drug court. I think they made that kinda stuff much more lenient back in my home state.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> You get very shallow sleep and obnoxiously vivid dreams too? That's every night for me as well. I wish I had an "off button" pill at my disposal. Hopefully when I get back to IL I can smoke weed and not get in trouble with drug court. I think they made that kinda stuff much more lenient back in my home state.


yes.  it is a symptom of the ptsd/alzheimers i am sure.  it's just brain shitting all over my life.  at least for me.

like i'm a GOOD NORMAL PERSON when I can control my sleep cycle with benzos.  I turn into a fucking monster without it and I would claw through this shit.  AHHHHHHH.  Meth made not sleeping at least bearable/normal.  I have nothing guys.  THIS IS GONNA HURTTTTTTTTTTTT

pray 4 borking PRAY DOGGOS PRAY FOR BORKING ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *slams head into hands* this is gonna HURT

I think I better get WGFJ now... i am seriously going to first time in two weeks take a hypnotic because nothing else and I cannot stand how I feel - reality too real.  I need to sleep some time away.  I AM STUCK IN THIS FRAME OF TIME AND I NEED TO OBSERVE A DIFFERENT QUANTUM POSITION.  Or four.

Oh FUCK.  Fuck me.  I'm having positive trip flashbacks.  This is insane.  If you trip hard enough you can super compress thoughts/time accordion style.  Then again you're also likely to be staring off into space for what seems like "too long" to sober people and they think you've lost it.  Maybe I'm really 2x as old as I think I am and I'll come out of this flashback and I'll be like "far out man" without any ability to account for decades of time.  WOULDN'T THAT BE AWESOME?


----------



## DopeM

Is it just me or is shady the type of person who doesn't have all their shirts/jackets facing the same way in the closet?


----------



## DopeM

CFC said:


> tbf i would like to be starved, it brings out the cheekbones and the 6 pack


Yo this shard diet my friend Tina's got me on is rly working.  Some ppl say it's not great for your teeth, but Tina says if you just drink a gallon of milk in the morning you be ok.  

Anyways, everything was going great until my new Levi's started falling to my ankles even with my belt as tight as possible.  And those fuckers aren't exactly cheap....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Is it just me or is shady the type of person who doesn't have all their shirts/jackets facing the same way in the closet?


they remind me of someone who has to wear a straight jacket iirc

but it's ok i could use a sensory deprivation chamber for my trips 8(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yo this shard diet my friend Tina's got me on is rly working.  Some ppl say it's not great for your teeth, but Tina says if you just drink a gallon of milk in the morning you be ok.
> 
> Anyways, everything was going great until my new Levi's started falling to my ankles even with my belt as tight as possible.  And those fuckers aren't exactly cheap....


i still have all my teeth and my alcoholic ex was missing quite a bit at the end and i iknow many people his age who still had theirs without being alcoholics. 

brushing 2-3x a day goes a long way, and so does eating healthy like at least 1 piece of fruit, protein, some grains if you can get them down (when I was spun I could NEVER ever eat bread, now it's like half my diet is grains)... haha. 

all i do is fucking eat now it's so gross.  I really hate being an adult and coming back to life.  8( it's like an unsettling sensation.  

argh I'm out of weed I'm so going to come down so hard.  I think I'm going to eat benzos (I didn't get WGFJ I would have run out of money ) but I can take a solid hypnotic dose and just ZZZZZZZZZZ out for a while.  
AW FUCK IT'S ONLY 1900 FUCK aw damn fuck me.  

oh how I miss good drugs... I guess I'll eat and try for SOBER SLEEP ew.  Here come the nightmares.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> they remind me of someone who has to wear a straight jacket iirc
> 
> but it's ok i could use a sensory deprivation chamber for my trips 8(


Did you see our friend John on your latest adventure?  He was a pro sensory deprivation banker


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Did you see our friend John on your latest adventure?  He was a pro sensory deprivation banker


I didn't get to a top level heavy exp. from what I saved for my last dose, which was probably wise because I love it a bit much and I want a tolerance break.  

But ... but I kind of don't I just ran out of money LOL, I know sucks.  Right.  It's nice though because I Had just enough $ for real life responsibilities because I can barely afford my stupid shitty life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so going to listen to metal music and focus on escaping reality forever because I hate myself YAY traveling back in time with music YAY keep holding on doggos, life is very long


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck here comes the cravings for more drugs ah fuck
SAVE ME ALCOHOL AND BENZOS I NEED A SNOOZEFEST

jesus stopped picking up for my calls so i started calling satan
he said he's too busy to suck my d  brb cries

but i did get a friendly handjob today you'd think that'd be enough

*i'm thirsty

listening to
absurd; pillars of mercy
opeth; deliverance
lykauges; passion for death*
wyrd; heathen

and more but ya this is good for now

gonna cry and listen to wyrd i think

it'll be real good like real heavy tears

alcohol and benzos allows me to kill the mania and i need to accept the real life feelings


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mütiilation; Born Under the Master's Spell
Nokturnal Mortum; Return of the Vampire Lord

I would put more but am missing surround sound speakers and I'm so fucked on drugs I can hear the lacking difference of what surround sound should sound like , or maybe it's just too loud but my deaf self needs it cranked up

i'm so dead on the inside

hail satan, yadda yadda blah so bored even metal isn't cheering me up.  beer tastes good WORK QUICK ALCOHOL QUICKLY NOW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am um... thinking of sex with...someone really hot... and I want to hit them up to just flirt this is sick of me

IT MEANT NOTHING
IT WAS JUST SEX
remember this cpt. play the COOL card like I'm not even sweating it because you got other dudes on the dial

I think / hope he still is into it because he's fucking hot and what we did was fucking hottttttt yikes

I'm losing my shit guys I think I'm becoming a PEOPLE PERSON eww yucky adult stuff


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god OH GOD I was freaking out because i put my beers down in front of my pills and couldn't find them for a minute

oh wow i was like ahving bad panic from that

oh god MAMA DON'T LEAVE ME  I love you pillllllsssssssss 

oh goodness why are you so good to me.... I'm taking ___ milligrams of her hot twin sister basically just one pill ONE LITTLE PILL and i'm having beers with it THIS SHOULD GET GOOD.  I want to pass out and not wake up for 12 hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It feels  like I'm turning down the EMOTIONS with alcohol just a little, maybe this pill will help too

I SWEAR IF 1-2 HOURS GO BY AND NOTHING HAPPENS I'M GOING TO BE REAALLLLLLLLLLY FUCKING PISSED


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Yeah set up a credit card too and give us that information as well.


I can be of the most help if you provide your SSN and mother's maiden name.  Seems like a pretty fair trade with what you'll get in return


----------



## mal3volent

Game was pretty good. Mahomeboy got it done.


----------



## DopeM

Chead6850 said:


> Goodbye you fucks





madness00 said:


> Watch the door on the way out ass clown.




This reminds me of the time some new kid hanging at the spot thought he was tripping so hard he couldn't cross the the threshold of the door. 
He just kept saying he was gonna do it

We gave him plenty of love and encouragement that he could in fact leave, the fucker is probably still there waffling on what will happen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I was really suicidal and depressed today and 1 real life friend came by to stroke / rub dicks with me, and then 1 bluelighter friend helped me with ideas

and dopeM has been a fucking cool dude like it's weird how the universe works like that but it's awesome

BL is fuckin awesome and probably helped me cool my jets today and not do anything drastic thank you all 

sometimes 2 problems turn into 1 solution that helps 2 people out like it's so weird how the universe works

i'm becoming so much like a fucking hippie i would be disgusted with me if I knew how liberal-sounding I turn out.  At least I still believe in lasseiz faire capitalism THANK god lol


----------



## Chead6850

DopeM said:


> This reminds me of the time some new kid hanging at the spot thought he was tripping so hard he couldn't cross the the threshold of the door.
> He just kept saying he was gonna do it
> 
> We gave him plenty of love and encouragement that he could in fact leave, the fucker is probably still there waffling on what will happen



LMAO right? What a loser!!

If he'd of crossed the threshold it would've messed everything up.

You're so smart it blows my mind! I wish I had that level of maturity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chead6850 said:


> LMAO right? What a loser!!
> 
> If he'd of crossed the threshold it would've messed everything up.
> 
> You're so smart it blows my mind! I wish I had that level of maturity.


so what are you about bro what do you like to do

i'm guessing act salty for no particular reason


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to be like that maybe 15 years ago

get some maturity levels bro it'll help

take some of the drugs or all of them it'll help

preferably stay away from heroin and meth but you know whatever rocks your boat brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm quite particular for 2c-I and stuff like LSD or DO_.  Especially DO_.  Fucking make me trip for 24+ hours baby I love that shit.


----------



## Chead6850

I like to seethe when others do the same.

Seems like the whole ocean is salty at the fact that there's a grain of salt.

I mean what's the fucking point? Judge something because you like to fuck animals and infants??

Grow a fucking pair. Quit doing drugs you worthless junkies!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds like you're salty because you are sober.  

Try using some drugs it'll feel good.


----------



## Chead6850

Go bump dicks with a monkey and quit being such a lousy piece of cow manure.


----------



## Chead6850

Drugs are bad mmmkay. 

So is the fact I'm so self righteous. I installed an app on someone's phone so I could monitor and spread his life amongst a vast group of people. It makes me feel better about myself cause he's such a bad person. It's alright though because he has no idea and I deny deny deny.

I'm such a good person!


----------



## Chead6850

I prefer pepper. He's the salty piece of shit.


----------



## Chead6850

Kill me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chead6850 said:


> Drugs are bad mmmkay.
> 
> So is the fact I'm so self righteous. I installed an app on someone's phone so I could monitor and spread his life amongst a vast group of people. It makes me feel better about myself cause he's such a bad person. It's alright though because he has no idea and I deny deny deny.
> 
> I'm such a good person!


it must really suck not to have a life of your own imo

i pity you and hope you grow up and become a normal person imo


----------



## Chead6850

You don't pity me, you hate me. Say something true for once. God and I used to like you. Your mania must be over.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't hate anyone.  Who the fuck are you and why would I hate you.  

How can I hate someone I don't even know.


----------



## Chead6850

I knew this donkey once who was always bitching about something or another... Never enough food, enough sleep, enough attention...

CH you kinda remind me of that donkey.

Eventually my Uncle Jerry had to put it down.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

did your dad beat you 

seriously get over that shit I'm sure my dad's punched me in the face before when I was young I don't fucking care.  Get over it.  You probably deserved it like I did.  

Grow a pair and live a life of your own.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Oh myyyyyyy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You know what, bitch, you're probably asking for a BBC smacked in your face and you make DOPEM's dick seem bigger than mine so you're getting an infraction it.

Suck my dick and grow the fuck up.  You're probably a closet case.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

And that just goes to show you if you're more mentally deranged/damaged than Shady you're getting a temp B&

Shady you're not that bad after all I guess.


----------



## Shady's Fox

wtfffffffff


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't understand, I fuckin swear.

It's this your alt? wtf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was going to ask you if that was your alt shady but you actually don't really hate my guts so I gotta say, you must just have some problems mentally and I actually really respect your cool posts when they get cool.  

And I super respect that you are a veteran thank you for serving your country.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't hate anyone, why the fuck should I do that? Isn't the life hard already, for all of us? What the fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's why i like you shady even if you're like posting shit towards me i can tell you're just having a bad time or whatever

that dude was legit toxic


----------



## Shady's Fox

Probably he's a pakistani bot

told you the Iran wave would finally come


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL OH I SAID I WOULD KILL ALL THE IRANBOTS

tbph it's not even Iran but I call him an Iranian LOL

STOP SPAMMING OUR FORUM WITH "BUYOURDRUGS" SHIT my god get a REAL JOB contribute to society you LEECH

Yeah I hate leeches and scammers FUCK YOU IRAN haha that's my name for some Indian dude who likes spamming our forum

IT CREATES A LOT OF WORK FOR A LOT OF REALLY AWESOME PEOPLE

so go fuck yourself

if THAT'S who it is yeah I am allowed to hate NPC BLURP bots.  at least SHADY is a real person.

Go fight in a war you piece of shit at least CONTRIBUTE to society like DOPEM or SHADY and be a good person you scammer piece of shit

I EVEN THINK ZEPHYR IS COOL NOW FFS like just don't come spamming our forum with "buyourdrugs.com.scamlul" shit YOU WILL GET PERMB& 

and I"m SO SICK of banning your shit SO SICK OF IT I am so sick of it I hate that shit

so does all the sr staff

-TLB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least the "joined to source" people who are ACTUALLY selling real drugs I'm like "ooh that's cool... but banned" ... your shit is like lame protein shake shit that GNC could do and at least not you rip you off for


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. me hating you is what you get for MODI HINDU NATIONALISM you piece of shit I hope your BJP party falls apart just like any other nationalist movement.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Y'all didn't have to go back in time to vote for hitler because ya'll are stuck in a society that existed 70 years ago except the global economy isn't liking your Modi taxes

so your industries are struggling

yeah i watch int'l news

only a few liberal indians are speaking out and they're largely being suppressed byt eh NS govn't yall have

have fun

suck a dick enjoy your 2 day ban

preferably a muslim's have some fucking compassion and their halal sausage is probably bigger than yours anyways


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I've been stuck in PLUR for like 40 days and it FELT SO GOOD to get angry toward someone (who is probably not Iranbot LOL) but still that misdirected anger felt... so good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok help shady we have to spam past the toxicity HAPPY FEELINGS ONLY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal was the superbowl good

or super boring


----------



## Captain.Heroin

EMERGENCY I just ate all the ice cream, but I have ice cream sandwiches so... that's something.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Daddyyyyyyyyyyy

l
oook what i gootttttttt

whatcha got there bbby girllll

daddyy

noo

dont finger me dont make me a bad slut

ahh

nahh

he
fingered me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hollad at my boi because he's a cutie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for some reason I ate half a tub of ice cream and an ice cream sandwich and... I want another 

I'm going to get so fat guys


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

where's the pond

i need for syringe


----------



## Shady's Fox

am so tired fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna smoke a cigar

then probably pass te fuck out


----------



## Shady's Fox

nhmmm ma back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like you shady because you got your cigars and shit

stay real 

i'm gonna probably dance for an hour or two and then fall asleep because I do that now

yeah I totally changed as a person I'm so fucking hippie now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a crush on someone but it's just a sexual thing not an emotional thing and it's so hot

I wish I could cumgasm every day to this shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and they are still talkin to me i'm so turned on

still got it *fingergun blows*


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a crush on someone but it's just a sexual thing not an emotional thing and it's so hot
> 
> I wish I could cumgasm every day to this shit


Hussie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Hussie


yea but i'm ok w/ it as an on/off again thing too

i just jerked off a 2nd time tonight it felt good

i took a second benzo same one just another pill of it and i'm looking forward to sleep

for real i'm thinking of a 3rd ice cream sandwich this is disgusting how much ice cream i eat in a day


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> have fun at work
> 
> this is pretty much my job right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a twerk instructor.
> 
> use your thighs to shake your ass, loosen back muscles, and keep trying shit w/ me as a coach and I'll tell U when u get it just rite
> 
> male female black white straight gay doesn't matter come 2 cpt he wants to get u LAID



I followed your  instructions and suffered a lumbar back disc hernia.

Is this because I am white and have the co ordination of a sloth or are you responsible for a long term painful injury if do do you have any money so I can sue plz


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal was the superbowl good
> 
> or super boring



it was good. Halftime show was super hetero but it was aight.

i also loved the dueling trump/Bloomberg ads. Both exploiting black people for political gain. You know, because the blacks love the football and we must show them we like them during the super bowl.


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Good on you, im a big believer in helping others in need.  Especially if you aren't using the stuff.  Good luck on your next go.  Any specific genetics you will be using?


I got some purple punch seeds so Im gonna be using those


----------



## DopeM

Chead6850 said:


> LMAO right? What a loser!!
> 
> If he'd of crossed the threshold it would've messed everything up.
> 
> You're so smart it blows my mind! I wish I had that level of maturity.



The thing about that story is I was the kid and I'm still standing at the threshold. 

I suppose this could make me a loser.  



Chead6850 said:


> I like to seethe when others do the same.
> 
> Seems like the whole ocean is salty at the fact that there's a grain of salt.
> 
> I mean what's the fucking point? Judge something because you like to fuck animals and infants??
> 
> Grow a fucking pair. Quit doing drugs you worthless junkies!!



Fausty from the grave?



Chead6850 said:


> Go bump dicks with a monkey and quit being such a lousy piece of cow manure.



Hmmm



Chead6850 said:


> Drugs are bad mmmkay.
> 
> So is the fact I'm so self righteous. I installed an app on someone's phone so I could monitor and spread his life amongst a vast group of people. It makes me feel better about myself cause he's such a bad person. It's alright though because he has no idea and I deny deny deny.
> 
> I'm such a good person!







Chead6850 said:


> I knew this donkey once who was always bitching about something or another... Never enough food, enough sleep, enough attention...
> 
> CH you kinda remind me of that donkey.
> 
> Eventually my Uncle Jerry had to put it down.


You had an Uncle Jerry too?


----------



## Jonnyhalo

What's capcap?


----------



## Jonnyhalo

Oh man, I can tell this thread will be fun when I'm drunk


----------



## DopeM

Good morning my dudes, dudettes, attack helicopters, gingerbread people, Tibetan lizard monks, non binary bleep bloops, humanish ai, and whoever else drops by today, hope you all have a fine day, or are in the midst of one already, or are finishing a great one down unda (the drop bears started the fire).

I would like to bring to your attention the fact that I found my missing vape pen after two weeks, i feared it had been lost to the abyss but it was rly just stuck in the couch.  That is all.


----------



## Jonnyhalo

So I'm building my music library, I'm addicted to the radio now, so like all day I flip thro my radio apps finding new music


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> Good morning my dudes, dudettes, attack helicopters, gingerbread people, Tibetan lizard monks, non binary bleep bloops, humanish ai, and whoever else drops by today, hope you all have a fine day, or are in the midst of one already, or are finishing a great one down unda (the drop bears started the fire).
> 
> I would like to bring to your attention the fact that I found my missing vape pen after two weeks, i feared it had been lost to the abyss but it was rly just stuck in the couch.  That is all.



going to doctor to get my meds today. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Jonnyhalo said:


> Oh man, I can tell this thread will be fun when I'm drunk



Can confirm that it is

Whenever you see me here there's a 50/50 chance I'm shitfaced or at least on DXM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I followed your  instructions and suffered a lumbar back disc hernia.
> 
> Is this because I am white and have the co ordination of a sloth or are you responsible for a long term painful injury if do do you have any money so I can sue plz


I umm have no money.... 

pls tell me your back is ok honey love

There needs to be a black box warning on twerking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> it was good. Halftime show was super hetero but it was aight.
> 
> i also loved the dueling trump/Bloomberg ads. Both exploiting black people for political gain. You know, because the blacks love the football and we must show them we like them during the super bowl.


baby You know I prefer my heteros. They've got all the best drugs.  The ghey scene is obsessed with G and meth like that's the only drugs they know other than peripheral non-cerebral shit like poppers

BITCH I WANT PSYCHEDELICS, BENZOS, DOWNERS, shiiiiii

my straight/bi bois know where it's at 



mal3volent said:


> You know, because the blacks love the football and we must show them we like them during the super bowl.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I screamed laughing at your joke bro

That shit woke me up thank you 

mal 4 president



DopeM said:


> The thing about that story is I was the kid and I'm still standing at the threshold.
> 
> I suppose this could make me a loser.


NOPE you're awesome just the way you are don't listen to the drug h8r's





Jonnyhalo said:


> Oh man, I can tell this thread will be fun when I'm drunk


It's the BEST.  I go through and re-read all my madness and shit it's great.

If this thread were months old you'd see my "RIP JAMAL -> "WHY DOESN'T HE LOVE ME MAL" -> IT'S SO COOL TO NOT BE IN LOVE BUT JUST FUCK OPEN LOVE STYLE LIKE A HIPPIE" transition.



DopeM said:


> Good morning my dudes, dudettes, attack helicopters, gingerbread people, Tibetan lizard monks, non binary bleep bloops, humanish ai, and whoever else drops by today, hope you all have a fine day, or are in the midst of one already, or are finishing a great one down unda (the drop bears started the fire).
> 
> I would like to bring to your attention the fact that I found my missing vape pen after two weeks, i feared it had been lost to the abyss but it was rly just stuck in the couch.  That is all.


LOL NON BINARY BLEEP BLOOPS ahhahahahaah 

I idenitfy as a binary cis homo male with a BBC but I do also identify as BLEEP BLOOP does that make me non-binary because I don't like my peas and mashed potatoes touching each other.  One's a tasty mound the other are salty balls but I like M->F sex too so I guess that makes me super binary. 

YAY FOR FINDING STUFF IN THE COUCH I love found stuff. 

'morning

I slept from like... fuck I don't know 10 pm to 10 am IT WAS SO GOOD I had four beers and two hypnotic benzos (same one just two pills of it, staggered because I thought 1 would work LUL NOPE) and oh wow

best sleep
ever

I was all fucked up dancing last night listening to music and I woke up hot so I put the AC on and I woke up freezing and I SO DON'T CARE I JUST WANTED AND GOT GOOD SLEEP I can deal with a little coldness. 

I'm hocking up a bunch of mucous presumably because I've run out of weed and only have like half a gram of shatter left for 2 days THAT'S ALL I HAVE well other than alcohol or benzos I'LL NEVER RUN OUT OF DOWNERS or I'll go fucking crazy.

ALRIGHT DOGGOS BORK BORK I"m out for now.   Like literally out of DOGGO medicine and suffering but I feel REALLY GOOD like HAPPY because, oh I don't  konw, the universe is in love with my D or something.  I really don't know why I feel so good: it defies logic and explanations .

Either way I have ... good feels and I have to go do BORK work.  Love ya'll


----------



## Hylight

i should take a benzo its really like floating on a cushion of clouds.
but i smoked some good bud and res instead.
maybe, if i can make it to the middle shelf; some cbd/thc 25.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It was painful to take a 2 weej break. stay lff them if you can. I hate myselffor overysinf hypnotics


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh uh oh i am f'd


----------



## Xorkoth

DopeM said:


> non binary bleep bloops



My bass player in my band is always talking about bleep bloops, I've never heard anyone else use that term like that.  You don't have to be 24 years old and play bass in a band, do you?


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> i should take a benzo its really like floating on a cushion of clouds.
> but i smoked some good bud and res instead.
> maybe, if i can make it to the middle shelf; some cbd/thc 25.


why do i always post in the wrong fucking thread.
and say the wrong fucking thing.
oh yeah you think you hate life. who in their right mind wouldn"'t. 
and i even read the wrong thread, too.
stupid fuckin life live so you can die existence huuh. IT STUUUPID.

OH YEAH BUT IF WE ALL JUST LIVED FOREVER,
AND WERE NEVER GOING TO DIE *ANYWAY* THEN MAYBE WE WOULD ALL HAVE A REASON TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER AND GIVE A FUCK CARE SOO the above  power of creation of this all in the form of waves or a benevalant force or in the form of christ forsaken  is how i am able to be getting through this bullshit. WE ALL KNOW WE ARE GOIN TA DIE ANYWAY SO IT IS USELESS TO TRY TO EVEN GIVE A FUCK. GIVE BIRTH WHY. . . SO YOU CAN WATCH YOUR OFFSPRING DIE .
DUHHHH. PSSSSSSTHHHT. DON'T BE HERE TODAY OR WAIT A FEW DAYS. DUHHH.
BE THE SAME FUCKIN THING Y'ALLSSS. 
IF YOU WERE ABLE TO LIVE FOREVER AND NEVER DIE OUT, DON'T YOU THINK YOU WOULD VALUE IT ALL ALOT MORE. DUUUUUUUUH.


----------



## Hylight

like i would giv a FUQ


----------



## Shady's Fox

Your AI is malfunctioning br0


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady keeps bragging about figuring out how to track IPs. Maybe it compensates for his extreme lack of understanding of the basic english language.


----------



## Hylight

it only took you two minutes to answer ????? ????? ????? ????? ??????????????? x a million more. i can't.


----------



## Hylight

yeah, he answered in IP time loooooooooooooooooooooooLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> it only took you two minutes to answer ????? ????? ????? ????? ??????????????? x a million more. i can't.


the SHADY answer all . i mean .  if no one knows then shady knows all. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.
laughing at you


----------



## Hylight

EWWW IT'S SHADY IP TIME , IT'S SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
PTTTHHHTTPPPPP TTTT T
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY IP TIME
SHADY IP TIME
SHADYBIP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME 
SHADY IP TIME

SHADY  IP TIME


----------



## Blowmonkey

I PEE ON SHADY TIME.


----------



## Hylight

Actually i have a job, go to work.
That's my alt.
Right.

Nice to meet you, everyone !


----------



## Hylight

*         IP2 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Shady's Fox

You are in your own retardness league. 

ok


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> You are in your own retardness league.
> 
> ok


that's it just NORMALLĹLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Hylight

I Pee Beet Water so I win

IP MYSELF 

of LooooooooooooooL


----------



## Blowmonkey

I'm into twitch thots lately


----------



## Blowmonkey

Btw, I thought you'd all respect the wiener dog and cessate any mention of wiener or pee pees.

There's only one thing left to do now and that's join it. 

My wiener has been taking a beating lately.

I dated a girl once, her last name was wiener.

Did you know wienerschnitzel is not actually made out of wieners?

wiener wiener wiener

need to wiener yourself off and take it slow before you schnitzel


----------



## Blowmonkey

Does it notify me when I quote myself? 


Blowmonkey said:


> My wiener has been taking a beating lately.


Damn you twitch thots.  ☹


----------



## Jonnyhalo

Fuck my boss is pissing off today, fat bitch, when she speed walks back in forth the to ends of the store it's like watching a fat penguin trying to run...

My god I'm tired of helpless people.


----------



## Xorkoth

Your boss sounds like a fat bitch


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah she's probably fat, it sounds like.


----------



## Xorkoth

Something tells me she looks like a penguin when she waddles, too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL HELP I NEED MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

basically like 1 minute after I just had a fucking hottest ever sexual experience WHORELLA hit me up HELP MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

I responded but I don't think I actually want his ass anymore

and he's toxic af I think I shouldn't even invite him over


----------



## mal3volent

Tell him you have 2020 vision and he's stuck in 2019


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2020 vision LOL i LOVE that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Tell him you have 2020 vision and he's stuck in 2019


ok but I asked him what he's doing tonight

good sex is good sex tho

and maybe I don't fuck him but I just take him somewhere cool and drink beers in public

because that's a hot date to mah bros


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Do you want to fuck him still"
nah he's too toxic but if my D gets hard it likes to get into a hole
IF YA KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

an ass hole, a k hole, whatever it feels good do it


----------



## Shady's Fox

Oh cap..

And when I thought you were on the right way, there's no turning point for you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Oh cap..
> 
> And when I thought you were on the right way, there's no turning point for you.


also he said he's been depressed that's code homo speak for "put it in my ass and make me feel erotic so I have something to feel good about" 

yea bae u still got that badunkadunk and yeah i'll fuck you raw and cum inside you if I can get a load worked up but this is just business not pleasure to me bae

lol

oh the things I would say after he cums lul

yea bae you still hot but you're just a hot body you're toxic on the inside and I like my klub kid raver friends who do bumps of k off my d before sucking it and i'm on acid and and k and dmt and mushrooms and RC psychedelics and shit

on that next level 2020 shit yeaaaaaaaaaa boiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

SHADY how dare U

the whole point of sex is to make someone else feel good about themselves

and I'm a GIVING lover I like to GIVE so I already feel hot and know I have it

why not fuck him just because he needs it

his ass hole is like "pls stick it in me"

why not

it's just sex, it feels good do it right

my heart's broken, that shit's moved on, I've got a way hotter fuck buddy so he's not gonna infiltrate my HEART ever again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL HE JUST TEXTED ME "no plans"

YEA BOI you know you need cpt. to show u the way, get u smilin again brah

I'm so going to make him feel GOOD

whether it's sex or not I don't care

I like to see others smile and I'mma do it

LOL about 1-2 hours ago I was like "EWW HE'S SO TOXIC"

and I had JUST hooked up w/ my REAL friend who I would suck his D pretty much (figuratively, literally, you know, feels good so do it) but this kid is like too toxic eww

and he probably won't want to hang out w/ me because he acts socially awkward and agoraphobic

MAL I still got my 2020 vision (an extra good joke because my vision is shot and I am vision impaired/"disorder") 

but 

why not resurrect 2019 with a mercy fuck

maybe he just wants my D once a month or so and then I can throw it inside of him

I mean who wouldn't want my D is my question I made that joke to 2020 and he was like "lol" and then I was like "yea you prollly know that feel too thats why you laughin" and I started groipng his BBC too

lol... BBC's

MAL I have like a gay harem of at least 3, 4, 5 bois something like that IS THIS WRONG nah there ain't nothing wrong with a little middle eastern love style GET THAT HAREN WORK 'EM ALL THEY ALL WANT YOUR BIG D yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa

does this make me a bad person NAH MAN MORALITY IS LIKE A MACRO-ILLUSION


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBTOKB

I need help

1) wolf tell me how to suck a D better because D throating is hard 

lol puns

2) I NEED BEER MONEY I only have 10 beers

BUT A HUGE BOTTLE OF 42% WHISKEY

maybe I just make mixed drinks in coca cola but I have no mixer and like no $$$

Cries

OH CHASER yes get like a 1.25 litre and get that shit cold and bring beers and whiskey that's so smart I AM SO SMART and pour some of hte whiskey into a plastic bottle GO ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why do I want to hang out w/ someone who made me feel so low

because I forgive him and it's not just a one way street i'm toxic too

so maybe I can PLUR his life up a bit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's very nice of you Captain.

We're all toxic here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's very nice of you Captain.
> 
> We're all toxic here.


NO you're just SEXY.  Your toxicity is like a manifestation of your STEEL TANK testosterone levels.  

Just be you be cuddle puddle breezy never stop the MADNESS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MADNESS MAL WOLF HELPPPPPPPPPPPP

so he responds back while I'm showering the stank off me because obvs have already gotten a bj/69/came in his mouth right

so 

he goes

"oh that's ok maybe watch something later"

this is HOMOCODESPEAK for "I want to put something on wait 5-10 minutes and then start grabbing at your D, sucking your D and the you rail the shit out of me in your bed"

yeah so

I said ok lol

I guess I'm going to hook up again today

I better go do sheets/stuff LOL oh yeah this is so happening

I'm not even kidding I'll rail the fuck out of him, have unique sexy time and MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

"if you ain't getting over him you're getting under him"

YEA but it's more like he's getting under me

and I didn't text him for a few weeks

should I just fuck the shit out of him and enjoy that shit like I used to

it's just sex


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MICHELLE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS?
I DON'T THINK YOU CAN HANDLE THIS 
WHOOOOOOOOO [when the camera does 100 spliced images in half a second = MY K TRIPS ]


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That is true my toxicity is probably partly because of my testosterone. The other part is because i had some shady brain damage, or something. 

Captain enjoy the sex and don't stop plowing until YOU get off.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You don't fuck with papa Shady. If you wanna beef, don't be Shady

u sound like a bitch bitchh


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If you didn't briefly moderate one of the most inactive sub-forums before getting discharged how ever would you have afforded to change your username?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That is true my toxicity is probably partly because of my testosterone. The other part is because i had some shady brain damage, or something.
> 
> Captain enjoy the sex and don't stop plowing until YOU get off.


oh I got off in his mouth already

whorella just want my D so he can cum

my lie will be "I Jerked off" lol

LOL

MADNESS trust me you are you, you're beautiful just the way you are

just be a good person and that goodness/love is going to get reflected back to you one day

your brain CAN heal NEUROPLASTICITY IS REAL you're gonna be a chill as fuck dude just like me one day I'll show you the way brah

it all starts with you taking that E pill and letting me suck your D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can I get off more than 1x/day YES yes i can it's so hot I might cum in him too

I SHAKE MY JELLY AT EVERY CHANCE

I especially like the fact that I didn't even TEXT him for WEEKS and after sex and drugs and I'm finally out of drugs he just hits me up

and he wants the puma to be sober

yea bb the puma is sober you know how to get the bull enraged just slap them balls and I'll be carrying your ass off to bed to FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkkkk

any letter of the alphabet has to be good if it's the last one in "Fuck"

oh look it's K


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you can't spell MADNESS without ASS

I bet your ass is so hot.  can i at least cup your butt cheeks with my hands if you're on E and I"m sucking your D pls 

btw I shamelessly tell ppl "yea but if he's 100% straight and it's his first time I'll go all the way" 

show you how good it feels brahhhhh

but if you're not into homo stuff I have cool tricKs up my sleeve let's just say that:  it's magick


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hah.....

Actually my ass is big for a guy.

Enough about me don't waste your time on me i'll be okay.

I'm excited for your adventures with your butt buddies though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL MADNESS MAL THIS IS SO FUNNY

my IRL friend is like
"Lol this is such a diff convo from the love sick puppy I remember a month ago"

I AM A LOVE SICK PUPPY AHAHAHAHAH now I'm a DOG ready to FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Hah.....
> 
> Actually my ass is big for a guy.
> 
> Enough about me don't waste your time on me i'll be okay.
> 
> I'm excited for your adventures with your butt buddies though.


oh baby anyone as hot as you wouldn't be a waste of time trust

and at the very least if i can at least watch that cute face of yours bust a grin it'll be worth it

or your D bust that's hot too

BTW WHEN YOU SAID YOUR ASS IS BIG FOR A GUY it made me think of that guy who just hit me up for the first time in years and I was fucking his DELICIOUS big ass and he lovedi t

i love a big ass

2019 has a big ass

2020 is more petite but he had a nice ass and we're gonna do our squats this year and work on our butts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly our little butt buddy group could use some heteros to balance out the wimmens because we all have wimmens in spades dude like hot latina chicks who would jump on your D and ride that shit and probably want your bad boi in bed self to CUM out


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly our little butt buddy group could use some heteros to balance out the wimmens because we all have wimmens in spades dude like hot latina chicks who would jump on your D and ride that shit and probably want your bad boi in bed self to CUM out



This is why I need some gay friends

I partied with this dude who reminds me a lot cap a little back home and he was a great time. Also kinda tried to get me alone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You don't fuck with papa Shady. If you wanna beef, don't be Shady
> 
> u sound like a bitch bitchh


dude for real if madness sounds like a bitch bitch

like 4 real don't say that to his face

he's a fucking man and would rip you apart w/ his bare hands and then fuck your corpse after making a mangina out of where your dick would have otherwise been

then he'll rip each bone out of the socket and sell me your skeleton because I really want a human skeleton so I can release a power electronics record and the 1 pc limited edition box set will "come with a human skeleton in a garbage bag"

it'll be so underground I'll have to sell it to Jeffery Epstein after I invent a time machine


....and then I'd pay him in blowjobs on E for the rest of his life because that would be the manliest thing I've ever heard of............. *fawns*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> This is why I need some gay friends
> 
> I partied with this dude who reminds me a lot cap a little back home and he was a great time. Also kinda tried to get me alone


well I have my own D's to suck so I won't try anything if you're hetero

but trust I would be a great friend and we would have some wild BORKing to do

I just like hot guys AROUND me sometimes like I don't have to fuck/touch them all that would be absurdly hard to accomplish

just take your shirt off and look good in public while I face out on drugs and puke and shit and keep an eye on our shit for a few hours... that's more like what I need

if you need your D sucked just holla at ur BOI because honestly I really only like sucking one D right about now and I'll help you get some pussy on tindr let you use the bed/pad while you're tapping that shit


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> well I have my own D's to suck so I won't try anything if you're hetero
> 
> but trust I would be a great friend and we would have some wild BORKing to do
> 
> I just like hot guys AROUND me sometimes like I don't have to fuck/touch them all that would be absurdly hard to accomplish
> 
> just take your shirt off and look good in public while I face out on drugs and puke and shit and keep an eye on our shit for a few hours... that's more like what I need
> 
> if you need your D sucked just holla at ur BOI because honestly I really only like sucking one D right about now and I'll help you get some pussy on tindr let you use the bed/pad while you're tapping that shit



My BOI I'm in

Also I don't think he knew I was hetero at that exact time cuz I had just met him so I'm not weird about it, I know I'm irresistible


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> My BOI I'm in
> 
> Also I don't think he knew I was hetero at that exact time cuz I had just met him so I'm not weird about it, I know I'm irresistible


yea we all try to make a move until we "know" ur "straight" because we have that "omg pls be bi... pls be open to experimenting" wish in the back of our minds

and mostly it's pretty hot i like my bi bois, esp if they have a girl on their arm/other room that's bonus points


----------



## devilsgospel

Gonna see how phenibut is today I need an anxiolytic in my lyfe 

And a chili dog. Hmm I'm going to the hotdog place brb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm irresistible


mmmmmmmmmmmmm but can you twerk it

i'm sure madness can twerk it

if I ever become a millionaire i'mma put madness in a jock strap and pay him to twerk it like $1000/hr


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I need an anxiolytic in my lyfe


YEAH I KNOW RIGHT i have a full bottle of xanax and _____ and I had two ____ last night those LOVELY BENZOS and I was like SNORE and the hypnotic effect was SO HEAVY THICK and relaxing with four beers (YEAH I HAVE TO HAVE TWO HYPNOTICS AND FOUR BEERS I KNOW MY BRAIN IS FUCKED GUYS I'M REALLY FUCKED I KNOW IT I KNOW) but it was SO NICE for the first benzo in 2 weeks.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> yea we all try to make a move until we "know" ur "straight" because we have that "omg pls be bi... pls be open to experimenting" wish in the back of our minds
> 
> and mostly it's pretty hot i like my bi bois, esp if they have a girl on their arm/other room that's bonus points



I can appreciate the aesthetically pleasing qualities of the same sex but I don't think I'd ever like dick a man down or vice versa

I do like being hit on by any human though because I'm narcissistic af


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm but can you twerk it
> 
> i'm sure madness can twerk it
> 
> if I ever become a millionaire i'mma put madness in a jock strap and pay him to twerk it like $1000/hr



I cannot, I'm told by women I have a small but cute butt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. I'm so toxic all the bois are like "yea I don't love you I'm just using you for your massive D" and I can't blame htme

I AM TOXICITY I am SICKNESS I am DEATH
nice to die meet you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I can appreciate the aesthetically pleasing qualities of the same sex but I don't think I'd ever like dick a man down or vice versa
> 
> I do like being hit on by any human though because I'm narcissistic af


oh ok well don't worry stud I'll remind you how hot you are and help cheerlead a girl onto your cock


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I cannot, I'm told by women I have a small but cute butt


*DROOLS*

small and cute butt is what this dude has it is like DWE BUTT and he's a similar skin color so it's like I'm fucking DWE

seriously like if DWE lost like 10 pounds and stayed on good drugs not downers and bitch drugs it would be like this guy


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh ok well don't worry stud I'll remind you how hot you are and help cheerlead a girl onto your cock



I'll fly over there and we can rip it up homes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'll fly over there and we can rip it up homes


noice

i'll show ya round town and shit it'll be cool

i totally own this city it's my fuckin city brah been here going on nine years now


----------



## Painful One

Glad you got some sleep Captain!

It sounds like all is well. 
Good job! 

Rock on with your massive “D”!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Speaking of cheerleaders?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Glad you got some sleep Captain!
> 
> It sounds like all is well.
> Good job!
> 
> Rock on with your massive “D”!


LOL PAINFUL 1

I still am waiting to hear back about more benzos

because I WILL KILL MYSELF IF I DON'T GET MORE I will hold myself hostage and I'll end it I fucking mean it PEOPLE WITH PTSD ARE NOT JOKES WE ARE REAL LIFE PPL WITH ISSUES I NEED MAH BENZOS

so I had the first benzo dose in 2 weeks, had 4 beers and one more pill and WHOA 12 hours of sleep

and I'm less manic except sex and drugs makes me manic and I NEED MY BENZOS

so instead

I'm fucking like a rock star

hooking up and then waiting till tonight for 2019 lol

yea I"m gonna fuck him again but my  is MINE and in love with ICE CREAM and JELLY






it's more like ARE YOU READY FOR MY JELLY I don't think you're ready 

but YOU are painful 1 i will so have sex with you too pls come my way some day I'll rent a nice motel room in a city and we'll do sexy things and awesome things and shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FREEDOM FRIES is a good avatar but I'm thinking I might need a change


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok maybe I'm going manic because I'm running out of drugs like marijuana and BORK has left me for now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had a dab because I can't stand how I'm feeling

I'm so running out of shatter and that shit will be gone by Wednesday and I'll be in PAIN


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Gonna see how phenibut is today I need an anxiolytic in my lyfe
> 
> And a chili dog. Hmm I'm going to the hotdog place brb



phenibut didn't do much for me, but loads of people like it


----------



## devilsgospel

So did we scare C2C away?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> anal didn't do much for me, but loads of people like it


mal bb am I doing the wrong thing by fucking someone I used to have feelings for

it's not like I'm gonna grow the same feelings I'm a totally different person and am addicted to like 600 drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> So did we scare C2C away?


god I hope so PO is so much cooler


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like I've seen PO's tits

hot

would jerk off to that shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I want a 4some with 2020 dude, madness and PO

we cake turns fucking PO and eiffel tower shit and shit rotate those d's in and out

MAYBE I'M GOING MANIC BECAUSE I REALLY NEED BENZOS

I told my buddy about my benzo sins he goes "oh shit you're in benzo withdrawal" IT CAN'T BE WITHDRAWAL IF I GO MANIC AND LOVE THE FEELINGS  DO ALL THE DRUGS

Dear BL Community

it's not that I need benzos I DON'T WANT MY MENTAL HEALTH MEDS I LIKE BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS

yours truly
CH  plur klub kid for life 

DEAR BL

We are going to force-feed CH his meds if we have to.  LET'S DO IT WITH OUR MIND POWERS AND WORDS

-CFC


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> I can appreciate the aesthetically pleasing qualities of the same sex but I don't think I'd ever like dick a man down or vice versa
> 
> I do like being hit on by any human though because I'm narcissistic af



I feel the same.  It's flattering to get hit on, I don't give a fuck if you're a man, it's still flattering.  I swear some guys act like they're gonna catch the gay if they aren't threatened by it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so manic I have one black metal track going on repeat and it's only like 5 minutes long

I don't have any $ should I just go rob a pharmacy for DXM and just eat all the cough gels out of one pack and run
they're P easy to open in like 10 seconds or less

I have a BL friend who admitted they did that once lul

and I was like... that's plebe shit
and now I'm like... that's fucking awesome I should do that shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I feel the same.  It's flattering to get hit on, I don't give a fuck if you're a man, it's still flattering.  I swear some guys act like they're gonna catch the gay if they aren't threatened by it.


ok like you're hot and everything but MADNESS BABY PLEASE GIVE ME MADNESS


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> I feel the same.  It's flattering to get hit on, I don't give a fuck if you're a man, it's still flattering.  I swear some guys act like they're gonna catch the gay if they aren't threatened by it.



those are the guys who desperately WANT to catch the gay


----------



## Captain.Heroin

irl if you were to walk in on me you're gonna see this druggie screaming while listening to music and I'm feeling the soundwaves coming out the speaker because it's giving me goosebumps this is so euphoric

ok maybe I'm still high and should start drinking... I better go get mixer so I can get SHITTY WASTED on alcohol.  

NO WAIT I should save that for when the shit wears off

or wait what should I do

FUCK DECISIONS DECISIONS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> those are the guys who desperately WANT to catch the gay


sometimes a benzo and alcohol helps

</cosby>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm really looping this song oh shit I'm just going to fry out thinking about mortality and shit that sounds awesome death is the best

frying my brain on psychedelics is the best

maybe I shouldn't steal a bottle of dxm I'm too fucked up I don't think I'd konw how to run away in time lol

but if I act like I'm an alien being and it's my oxygen maybe they'll leave me alone

THIS IS THE WAY THE WORLD ENDS


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> god I hope so PO is so much cooler



Maybe all the EVIL DEVIL WORSHIPPERS got rid of her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Maybe all the EVIL DEVIL WORSHIPPERS got rid of her


i posted a lot and then had to delete them I'm an unsightly mess

lol I remember HAIL SATAN scared her off

haha

hail satan

all the good black metal is about national socialism anyways no one fucking believes in the devil

I AM AN ATHEIST.

or vampyrs, or suicidal depression.  That's what all the good black metal is about.  Or it's ethereal fucking shit like what I'm listening to now and it's so beautiful and it's like fuck I would so fuck their main vocalist too he's so hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dudes real life story though

i go to do my laundry

MY SHOES ARE STILL COVERED...COVERED IN SAND and I'm sure all my possessions are going to have a thin layer of sand on it now


----------



## devilsgospel

Man just order DXM on Amazon like I do. Benzedrex and gels right to ya door supah cheap

Also I believe Manson wouldn't have gotten dark and went to jail if Tex hadn't shattered his mind with belladonna and encouraged what's her name and the other ones to start committing violence with him. Manson was just a low IQ hippy who wanted to fuck in the desert on drugs.

I'm liking this phenibut gonna add whiskey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Man just order DXM on Amazon like I do. Benzedrex and gels right to ya door supah cheap
> 
> Also I believe Manson wouldn't have gotten dark and went to jail if Tex hadn't shattered his mind with belladonna and encouraged what's her name and the other ones to start committing violence with him. Manson was just a low IQ hippy who wanted to fuck in the desert on drugs.
> 
> I'm liking this phenibut gonna add whiskey


You don't get it I have < $1 on my card, < $3 for like two days

and I'm like WANT TO USE NOW
and yea man I'm on a forgive everyone vibe so yea I feel you

Don't we all just want to fuck and take a bunch of drugs in the desert


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> I'm liking this phenibut gonna add whiskey



Phenibut is one of my favorite drugs.  If you dose too much it sucks though, but you won't know it for like 6 hours.  It takes forever to come on all the way and lasts like 24+ hours.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Phenibut is one of my favorite drugs.  If you dose too much it sucks though, but you won't know it for like 6 hours.  It takes forever to come on all the way and lasts like 24+ hours.



Yeah the one other time I tried it I way overdid it and was sick for about a day

I took 250mg about 2 hours ago and it feels like a low dose of xanax or some other kind of blunt anxiolytic. I get the same nicotine synergy as I do with a benzo and that's my fav


----------



## Captain.Heroin

EWW YUCKY ADULT RESPONSIBILITIES

I'm going to puke all over my shitty life tonight WITH THE POWER OF WHISKEY

I need to go get mixer CAPTAIN GO BUY MIXER ASAP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEVILSGOSPEL I'M GOING TO ADD WHISKEY TOO HAHAHHAHAHA

it helps the BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ going

I just need mixer but EW YUCKY RESPONSIBILITIES involve folding clothes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I did that for like 5 minutes and I'm so over it


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> DEVILSGOSPEL I'M GOING TO ADD WHISKEY TOO HAHAHHAHAHA
> 
> it helps the BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ going
> 
> I just need mixer but EW YUCKY RESPONSIBILITIES involve folding clothes



Be a manly man like me and just drink it in a whiskey glass with 2 ice cubes

Root beer and orange bitters are my favorite mixers tho when it comes to whiskey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just wanna do drugs or alcohol which is a drug but my plebe 2019 whorella doesn't know that

i miss him so much not my heart but my d

the sex was good

like mal I don't even think I even gossipped about how good the sex was

I WENT AHEAD AND TOLD 2020 about the sex deets and showed him and he was like HOTTTTTTTTTT haha

i so want him to fuck 2019 just so he can get more ass / d

oh god hot so hot keep fucking everyone STAY HORNY FOREVER



devilsgospel said:


> Be a manly man like me and just drink it in a whiskey glass with 2 ice cubes
> 
> Root beer and orange bitters are my favorite mixers tho when it comes to whiskey


I DO SHOTS AND CHASER because I don't like to make a mixed drink and I like shots

OH DUDE i forgot to tell you the other night after a hole I kept bumping BORK like crazy w/ doggos and I LIKE TEQUILLA it was like SMOOTH and didn't need a chaser I just downed it like a man

I was like wtf I have never liked tequilla

it was

so far out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can use water as a chaser

this $ should be saved up for BETTER DRUGS anyways


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok I used 5 mins to get DG whiskey advice, I will try to just take shots like a man it is frozen well so yea

and ugh back to folding laundry THANKS DAD yeah I call myself dad

btw me and my 2 bros were talking about how we've been called daddy

im like "yea ive been called daddy in bed since my early/mid twenties"

sigh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Be a manly man like me and just drink it in a whiskey glass with 2 ice cubes
> 
> Root beer and orange bitters are my favorite mixers tho when it comes to whiskey


oh the reason why I don't do it LIKE you

because I had whiskey glasses I broke 'em all partying and shit

i'm wild you know it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

would fuck her
wanna be her in the next life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I WANT ALL OF THOSE ESPECIALLY MAPLE WTF I DON'T SEE THAT IN MY STORE I WANT THE MAPLE ONE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I KEEP GETTING TIRED NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i must be coming down

I KNEW TO START DRINKING god damn it

FUCK YOU CHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> would fuck her



I agree


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm watching That 70s Show rn  I'd give my left nut to have Mila Kunis sit on my face

Tequila is probably the best thing to drink straight, it's the smoothest and most natural liquor out of all of them. Pretty healthy compared to the others too.

I feel pretty fuckin nice on this phenibut and whiskey plus my cat is being super cuddly 

Gonna chainsmoke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OUCH OH FUCK that hurt

i was breaking this plastic thing in half and closed my eyes JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME THANK GOD and it went FLICK right into the center of my right eyeball FUCK OUCH THAT HURT lol

lol

I'm so glad I can laugh at shit like that

eye ball is fine it didn't get hurt OWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwww fuck

I'm so glad I didn't just permanently blind myself in one eye

I was on a roll with chores but fuck that shit that hurt I need a minute to not panic w/o benzos LOL owwwwwwwwwowowowowowowowwow

I guess my reaction time isn't off terribly, so thank god I wasn't higher when I did that

owwwwwwwwwwowowowowowowowowowowow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I agree


WE WILL HAVE TO BATTLE SOUL BROTHER TO GET TO SEE WHO CAN BE HER IN THE NEXT LIFE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm watching That 70s Show rn  I'd give my left nut to have Mila Kunis sit on my face
> 
> Tequila is probably the best thing to drink straight, it's the smoothest and most natural liquor out of all of them. Pretty healthy compared to the others too.
> 
> I feel pretty fuckin nice on this phenibut and whiskey plus my cat is being super cuddly
> 
> Gonna chainsmoke


if I get to be her in the next life bb i'll come sit on your face


----------



## Xorkoth

I wouldn't mind being her but I meant more the fucking.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm out of weed and want to smoke so bad, my shtater is almost out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I wouldn't mind being her but I meant more the fucking.


oh

ok well I'll take Ashton away from her and you swoop in and be the rebound


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so manic I have one black metal track going on repeat and it's only like 5 minutes long
> 
> I don't have any $ should I just go rob a pharmacy for DXM and just eat all the cough gels out of one pack and run
> they're P easy to open in like 10 seconds or less
> 
> I have a BL friend who admitted they did that once lul
> 
> and I was like... that's plebe shit
> and now I'm like... that's fucking awesome I should do that shit


70 minutes later and I still have the same track playing

yeah I"m manic as fuck I can't help it

LIFE IS VERY LONGgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok you guys my eye doesn't feel like I just almost shot a bullet straight through it i'll go back to TWERK


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> if I get to be her in the next life bb i'll come sit on your face



I'll be waiting with bated breath


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so over real life responsibilities and chores I think I just wanna eat a lot of food and have sex later

because it's basically coming over on a silver platter

flying on cloud 9 bois


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> NO you're just SEXY.  Your toxicity is like a manifestation of your STEEL TANK testosterone levels.
> 
> Just be you be cuddle puddle breezy never stop the MADNESS





Xorkoth said:


> My bass player in my band is always talking about bleep bloops, I've never heard anyone else use that term like that.  You don't have to be 24 years old and play bass in a band, do you?



34 and tenor sax in a basement.

But I do have a friend who goes by dolf lundgren 

When I do thieve I do it kindly though


----------



## DopeM

Anything worth reading in the last 5 pages?

I hate when I have to work hard. It almost always means it's for nothing.


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Anything worth reading in the last 5 pages?
> 
> I hate when I have to work hard. It almost always means it's for nothing.



When it comes to this thread I just drop into the most recent nonsense and roll with it.

On an unrelated note I am feeling toasty af. Phenibut is pretty cool I'm definitely rolling with this for a bit until I can do some real shit again. God I miss anxiolytics I can drop my true inner lizard-like antisocial personality and fuckin CHILL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> 34 and tenor sax in a basement.
> 
> But I do have a friend who goes by dolf lundgren
> 
> When I do thieve I do it kindly though


lol i have a tenor sax too

small world

BTW 

I found 3 bags of potato chips that 2019 whorella would probably just eat w/o asking me first

so

should i go return 'em 1.88x3 and then that's enough $ for a bottle of DXM

or do I return that and buy a burrito

WHO AM I KIDDING COUGH GELS

right

oh man why can't i get both


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just don't like how dxm fucks with my tolerance

i kinda think I should get my $ back

what do ya'll think

I already started eating the 5.16 pork chops or id' return those too

oh who am i kidding I LOVE PORK

i have $2 on me $1.88 times 3 is... ehhh that plus my $2 is just enough for a burrito

this is such
horse
shit

ugh

maybe i count my coins first and I just return one bag of chips

COME ON $3 IN CHANGE... BELIEVE...I WANT TO BELIEVE


or maybe I ask whorella to buy me a burrito because I'ma poor

LOL "i hate you I HATE YOU i hate you YOU'RE A WHORE pls buy me food and i'll fuck you"

i'm totally projecting because I WILL FUCK FOR FOOD

ahhahaha

maybe when he texts me i"M like "CAN WE GO GET BURRITO PLS" and if he says no I just tell him to fuck off HAHAHAHAHAHAH

oh god

OH GOD I'm so hungry LORT HELP ME

hey that's how I know I don't love him I'll hold this D hostage over a burrito LOL

gotta feed the puma if you want him to ride you all night long that shit burns calories

CAPTAIN STOP FUCKING AROUND YOU SHOULD GO RETURN THOSE CHIPS NOW BRO GET YOUR $$$$

yeah you're right smarter version of me that's such a good idea why didn't I think of that first

BRB.... $ instead of food because I could use a protein source more than I could bags of chips

lol my family would be so so proud of me.  

WAIT THIS ISN'T GOING TOWARDS BURRITOS IT'LL GO TOWARDS COUGH GELS ugh but that shit feels so... blah like if I go fucking face out on the beach on alc+that it's gonna suck and be all scary/dizzy I want my brain candy I WANT TO BE A KLUB KID FOREVER

oh shit i better go exchange it now before I lose the will... but what if they're not on special later

you konw what maybe I'll wait to exchange my chips

im like

oh fuck
why can't i make up my mind

fuck this noise i'll keep the food i can just make food here

ugh

UGH

<--taco truck whore


----------



## devilsgospel

Whorella

I used to call my on and off ex gf Vampira

Because she is a predatory woman who feeds on suffering emotion and cocks

A perfect 10 but the very definition of a psychic vampire


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YES I ONLY HAVE TO RETURN ONE BAG OF CHIPS

AND BRING THE REST OF MY $

AND I SHOULD HAVE

$7

AND THEN I CAN GET

BURRITO

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is genius

but it's so sad I was so craving for COUGH GELS and now I'm like "fuck it I'll get a burrito"

CAPTAIN IF YOU SPEND YOUR LAST $$ ON FOOD AND NOT DXM YOU CAN'T GET DXM

idiot

I'm such an idiot

I want it all

maybe I will just walk in there rip that shit open twist off finger punch the aluminum and run out eating the gels and toss that shit and run until I can disappear

haha

I'm such a fucking idiot

CAPTAIN HEROIN YOU ARE AN IDIOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I decided to come back with the $7 in cash I have and I was like "thanks bro" to the guy helping me out lol

i'm such a permatrip

Ahhh and what am I giong to do with that tomorrow maybe cough gels maybe burrito

fast forward 24 hours and I'm still undecided lol

SAVE IT FOR DRUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YAY

yeah I like that plan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YEAH DRINK ALL THE WHISKEY SEE IF I CAN GO THROUGH MOST OF A HANDLE OF 42% THAT'S A SMART IDEA CAPTAIN I LIKE YOUR MINDWHEEL

worst case scenario is a hangover tomorrow while I cry for dissociatives

and my $7 is JUST ENOUGH FOR A DXM TRIP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is what I'm drinking tonight

shot 1 1942


----------



## devilsgospel

My drank, the top is a little tin shot glass 

Plus kratom and another 250mg phenibut


----------



## DopeM

Captain, don't you have pockets and 5 fingers if discount?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Captain, don't you have pockets and 5 fingers if discount?


I am too fucked up on alcohol (MISSING BORk) to understand waht you eman

but if you mean can I Just shoplift anything I want, probablyu

do I?  nah I like to be an honest f____


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm drunk and I texted Vampira

I bring shame upon my family


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Devils
I texted whorella

Sometimes good sex is really good sex and you're vibing your dick in and out and it's like yeah that feels so good I'll come in minutes it's so tight is so warm it's so submissive and yeah I'm going to fuck that shit I can't help myself it's just going to happen it's just determinism it's just like my dick was meant to be fit in that hole and I'm going to work it and is going to submit to my dick yeah I can't blame you bro if it's like that just do it and like I'll support you on your decision


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I've had like 10 shots of liquor but I don't give a fuk is how I like to fuck and dude better get back to me so I can fuck the shit out of his ass


----------



## Tubbs

I'm in a zephyr mood tonight so not gonna bother to read any of the 8 pages since I last read and just post something that seems well thought out but was really just stream of consciousness because I'm too sober to think. Damn that was one long ass run on....


----------



## mal3volent

Manic Bisexual CH

2020- ?


----------



## Painful One

WOW!
The Abyss is asleep! 
Oh ....there is @mal3volent
Hello!  

I should really go back to sleep but I am feeling too good right now.
Morphine, clonazepam, and gabapentin is a Wonderful Combo!


----------



## Painful One

mal3volent said:


> Manic Bisexual CH
> 
> 2020- ?



I think he may actually be passed out.
10 shots of liquor took him down! Amazing! 
or maybe he is busy with 2019 or 2020 or ??? LOL!

Sleep well in your cuddle puddle Captain!


----------



## mal3volent

Probably from drinking shitty bourbon 
Jim beam is overpriced for how it tastes


----------



## schizopath

Talked about my addictions with friends on weekend and figured that my problem is not the drugs really but the amounts that I usually try to max out. 

So Im getting heroin and meth...


----------



## DopeM

Drugs tend to be a symptom, but I don't know you so if you think that this is best I wish you well.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks. My problem is my borderline/psychopathic tendency go all in. Last time I did heroin I went into a delirium on the 3rd day from not sleeping..

Though meth usage went better than well and I even ate. Lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> bought a fucking half kilo lol does it work for you?


Again my apologies, madness.
Yes sir, it works well for me but then we are all different in chemistry and whatnot so some may not feel a damn thing, poor souls.
I have been back-fucked for a few days now and the oxys I have do little to nothing for the pain yet 2g of kratom every 3-5 hrs helps a lot and also the mood boost aids in not snapping out at SO when she offers help. :censored:
I usually get half or whole kilo at a time as it will last for months and although I do take it daily; it has not lost it's magic for me.
I ingested this leaf for 1 1/2 years before taking a break (for about two months) and there was very little noticeable WDs other than feeling "off" for a couple days.
One


----------



## CFC

I just spent ages listening to a car autoreversing via infrared bleeps. After about 5 minutes, there was a crash and some crunches. Now I can hear the AA down there. Bet they can't wait for the AI driving future to commence, they'll make a killing.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> Something


Make one  about me fucking CE


----------



## DopeM

if you can heal the symptoms
but not affect the cause
it’s quite a bit like trying to heal
a gunshot wound with gauze

^ that bits for schizo I just like the rest of the song


if you instead attempt to wrest
the pistol from the hand
then I would not be able to
equate my life with sand

flowing through the hourglass
pushing through the funnel
turn once more while racing
all your siblings for the tunnel

slide and let the silicone
embrace you as you fall
then bounce and land you let
your brothers crush you to the wall

I would choose my own religion
and worship my own spirit
but if he ever preached to me
I wouldn’t want to hear it

I’d drop him, a forgotten god,
languishing in shame
and then if I hit stormy seas
I’d have myself to blame


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> if you can heal the symptoms
> but not affect the cause
> it’s quite a bit like trying to heal
> a gunshot wound with gauze
> 
> ^ that bits for schizo I just like the rest of the song


My life is like trying to fix myself which is always impossible


----------



## DopeM

Maybe you don't need fixing?


----------



## schizopath

What I really need is my inheritances


----------



## schizopath

Cambodia is calling for me


----------



## schizopath

You see now that I really need fixing?


----------



## DopeM

Depends on if your inheritance is locked up in a deceased's trust or are in a living entities holding

Or are you saying a Cambodian prince has an inheritance he is trying to access and he just needs some legal and document fees from you so he can access it and then will pay you back 10000%


----------



## schizopath

Im getting some money when people die, soon, sad but true


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Captain, don't you have pockets and 5 fingers if discount?


Oh I get it I love how you talk a man it's like if I'm too fucked up I have no idea what you're saying and then I come too and I'm like oh what a good idea but now they have cameras everywhere in LA so I'm like I can't just walk out with it I got to like eat it in the store and run if I'm going to do that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Manic Bisexual CH
> 
> 2020- ?


Okay okay I know I know I'm turning into a wolf and then like when I get older I'm just going to be more Bi like wolf I know I know it sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I think he may actually be passed out.
> 10 shots of liquor took him down! Amazing!
> or maybe he is busy with 2019 or 2020 or ??? LOL!
> 
> Sleep well in your cuddle puddle Captain!


To be fair I probably had more like 12 shot like I don't really remember I just kept pounding shots and I went through over half of a 750 I thought it was a handle I was wrong


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Im getting some money when people die, soon, sad but true


Im getting enough money to pay 10k detbts and die in Cambodia


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Im getting enough money to pay 10k detbts and die in Cambodia


If someone wants to join me I can pay the flight costs


----------



## schizopath

And drugs


----------



## Xorkoth

Damn that sounds nice.  I want to visit Cambodia sometime, or one of those places anyway.  I got too much going on though.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh I get it I love how you talk a man it's like if I'm too fucked up I have no idea what you're saying and then I come too and I'm like oh what a good idea but now they have cameras everywhere in LA so I'm like I can't just walk out with it I got to like eat it in the store and run if I'm going to do that


It's a win win

You either get high or you get 3 hots n a cot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Devils
> I texted whorella
> 
> Sometimes good sex is really good sex and you're vibing your dick in and out and it's like yeah that feels so good I'll come in minutes it's so tight is so warm it's so submissive and yeah I'm going to fuck that shit I can't help myself it's just going to happen it's just determinism it's just like my dick was meant to be fit in that hole and I'm going to work it and is going to submit to my dick yeah I can't blame you bro if it's like that just do it and like I'll support you on your decision


WHORELLA UPDATE

p.s. I absolutely love my personal nick name for him I just have to remember to call him by his real name in real life LUL

ok so

HE AND I DID NOT HOOK UP he was TOO DEPRESSED AHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHH

ah that's rich.  Like ya'll know me.  He knows I've been suicidally depressed before and that I'm walking on cloud 9.  Who wouldn't want this to cheer them up.  

Too sad for D?  Yeah right.  YEAH RIGHT, Whorella you probably haven't had a fat D inside of you for a while and you know you want it.  Just cum get it bb

I'm actually happier this way because I can hook up w/ someone hotter now in a few hours if they want, if not I'll just rub MORE WHISKEY INTO MY BRAIN

p.s. I Have been listening to
ONE TRACK

on loop for

... oh I don't know 15 hours and I passed out w/ it playing

HOW TO MAKE YOUR NEIGHBORS HATE THEMSELVES FOR EVER NOISE COMPLAINT-ING YOU

figure out the hours you can be loud

CRANK THAT SHIT UP minute to minute, jump around, scream, hail satan

eventually they'll realize you were actually a quiet and quite content neighbor and if I wanted to PARTYMONSTERVOLUME I definitely could/will/can

and I make power electronics/noise music that would annoy anyone in a happy state of mind

I WILL CRUSH YOUR HAPPINESS AND SNORT IT IN A LINE BITCH and I'll get off on that shit too

knock on my door? Oh you must be here to suck my D lol

I'm a very lovable person if ya'll can't tell.


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Im getting some money when people die, soon, sad but true


Can't lie i sometimes wonder and think wouldbt it be nice?  But every single person I know who has lost someone who cared about them enough to pass on inheritance would give it all back + some to spend another minute with the deceased


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> maybe he is busy with 2019 or 2020 or ??? LOL!
> 
> Sleep well in your cuddle puddle Captain!


Honestly I got too drunk and would have been shit faced w/ him over here it's a good thing he didn't show up TBPH

I think I'm gonna do that every night and if he's too late on wanting to hop on my D I'll be like "sorry brah BRAH raincheck?"

haha

I'll just raincheck him back

IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT FOREVER FEELS LIKE
i'll show you what it feels like WITHOUT IT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Probably from drinking shitty bourbon
> Jim beam is overpriced for how it tastes


oh that's a slap in the balls bb you don't want to slap the puma in the balls unless your ass ready for some pounding

but srsly though I Don't buy it unless it's on DISCOUNT at like $9/ 750.  $18/handle is way better than the um... what's the cheapest shit liquor... $11 to $13 a handle.  So it's all good to me.

DON'T HATE ON MILA KUNIS PLS SHE HAS AN OPEN INVITATION TO MY CUDDLE PUDDLE



schizopath said:


> Im getting some money when people die, soon, sad but true


yeah bro it's a sad but true fact in a lot of our lives.  I'm such a fuck up if my family ___s me out of my $ I won't care because I'm not really worth it anyways and $ never made me happy

and I know how to be squeaky axle for oil anyways and I can fuck good so I can just fuck my way to $/drugs/success/a place to stay/a meal to eat.  It's really cool when you're charismatic and like to fuck and ppl want that. 

ps MAL DON'T YELL AT ME EDITING MY OWN POSTS IS CAUSING ME TO FEEL LIKE I GOTTA PUKE ok I'm trying



schizopath said:


> If someone wants to join me I can pay the flight costs


I'm... not ready to die of an overdose yet.  Or I would.  

As suicidal as I get I"m like "wahhh but I like tripping" and I love my life now in this weird sick love/hate borderline way.  8(

Yeah I know that's probably just the alcohol talking and I'll feel like shit later, I'm already fixing to puke a lot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> It's a win win
> 
> You either get high or you get 3 hots n a cot


yeah but I'm an aggressive fucking asshole without drugs and if someone fucks with me I'd end them and then have another charge

like I'm a cuddly PLUR teddy bear in the free world with just a little pot but if I was stuck in Madness' shoes I'd do the same fuckin' thing and rage out @ the world all the time, probably more so than he does because he's got his sexy STEEL TANK vibes and what not

I was not meant for the zoo 

I'll probably have no issue acquiring dxm for free but I don't have to steal it I saved my burrito $ from yesterday

lol all I have to my name is $7 and maybe 10 cents.... and 50 cents on a card that's it.  POVERTY IS AWESOME 

and they're like "waahhhhwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wealth inequality wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" I don't expect the DOPEM's of the world to pay the bill.  

Unless you're my family which, you know, you're not lol and god knows they're sick of my shenanigans and shit by now


----------



## schizopath

Heroin meth and gabapentin incoming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Can't lie i sometimes wonder and think wouldbt it be nice?  But every single person I know who has lost someone who cared about them enough to pass on inheritance would give it all back + some to spend another minute with the deceased


I'm so mentally fucked up from watching loved ones die I wouldn't want them to still be here because they were in end-of-life diseases and lots of pain and suffering.  I just want to share what I have with others and see them smile CUDDLE PUDDLE style.  Like that's all I want.  Money and the self are lonely, void, shallow entities and I'm nothing without others.  

Fuck I hope my fam doesn't tell me when ____ dies because it's going to break my heart and I can't go through more heart break right now I LOST TOO MANY LOVED ONES LAST YEAR 

then again ____ is suffering, mentally deranged from their illness (which crushed my heart and started breaking my will to live again because they had their mental faculties their WHOLE lives... ) and are likely going to die soon.  And the whole time someone is telling me she tryin to calm me down and I"m like "yup uh huh" with a brave sounding voice while I'm suppressing so much tears

yeah that was not... not good.  Thank god I had one dose to FORGET that shit yesterday.  That was... painful.
LOL I'M STILL LISTENING TO THE SAME TRACK ON LOOP AHAHHAHAHAH yeah this is mania, my friend on BL goes "Dude you're so manic you're gonna piss people off"

I'm like I KNOW I DON'T CAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE yeah this sucks

AND THANK GOD I HAVE 42% WHISKEY TO FORGET ABOUT MY FUCKING TROUBLES I'll so get drunk again tonight.  2019 WHORELLA can't have my dick it's reserved for actually happy not toxic ppl

or my bad bois like  madness  I could never stop crushing on him lol






dedicated to MADNESS; never stop the @madness00

yea that should go in the vid dedication thread IDC too manic

BISEXUAL CUDDLE PUDDLE CONFESSIONALS

I would fuck Shakira too after I got done sucking him off he's hot too HOT

I can't help it this bisexual mania fucking brain of mine is taking over.  Whatever the drugs did it was HOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aw fuck I was supposed to get shitty retarded wasted and play video games

i slept through the ending of that event

oh well i guess they'll just have to do it again in a few months

FUUUUck me.  I might be partying then too and miss it again.  Oh well it was fun while it lasted.

BORKBORKBORKBORKB

i remember around 10pm....and then...........I think I went to bed.............I woke up around 4, 5, 6, desperately thirsty

and um

my eye seems like i can see through it clearly (it was FUCKING painful to flick something really hard into it by accident yesterday, last time I think to break plastic without a FACE MASK on UGH)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok ONE MORE TIME and then I HAVE TO STOP listening to this track it's been on loop for like.... 15 hours now.

lol

CAPTAIN Y U DO THIS because I'm fucking not normal I guess?  Yeah that.  Normality is for the plebes.  GLAMOUR ADDICT right here.

I want to eat I'm hungry but my ... gut.... body... is like NO DON'T EAT DON'T DO IT it'll HURT

and then the ppls who indoctrinated me into alcohol abuse were like "...but u have to"

I'll never forget my one and only terrible alcohol hangover I was like "THIS HURTS IT SUCKS AHHHHHHHHHHH I CAN'T EAT" and they were forcing me to eat and I was like "AHHHHHHHHHHH IT HURTS NOOOOOOOOOOO"

I um

I did a bunch of shit yesterday like cleaning I barely remember, like what, I'm so turning into an adult this sucks THANKS MOM THANKS DAD why couldn't you freeze time so I could be an infantile drug taking addict forever UGHHHhhhHHHhhh i want DRUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS i hate LIFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE life is only good on drugs AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH no it'l be ok cpt. shut your pretty face up and have a dab brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> And drugs


Sometimes it's like you don't get everything you want but then you get exactly what you need because you're thankful for what you have and then like that dude didn't hit me up so he's not getting my D

I don't think I wanted to fuck him anyways I mean like a large part of me and my dick wants it but then I'm like he just toxic as fuck and it makes me look not toxic

Irl I'm screaming and groaning and crying and shit and I fucking and I'm like I don't want to take my meds I don't want to take my meds I don't want to take take take take take take take take take take I want to take my meds I don't want to I don't you can't make me no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Captain nobody finds you funny not even yourself why are you doing this to yourself please just go get something and tell yourself with it and eat a lot of food and cry harder I'm so fucking a hating myself so hard I hate my life it sucks having to wake up look in the mirror every day and apoligize to yourself for being such a fuk up but this is where I am I'm sorry captain and I'm sorry I fuck everything up I'm sorry I'm sorry I'm sorry just go get your pills get your pills get your pills get your get their pills where are my pills I need pills pills pills pills pills pills pills


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's very nice of you Captain.


LOL MADNESS

I'm torn between

GETTING HIGH

and

GETTING LAID

or I can do both but like the sober sex is pretty good too

THE FUNNY THING IS I DON'T HAVE A VOLITIONAL CHOICE IN THE MATTER.  If I stay sober I'll fuck the pain of sobriety away MADNESS STYLE.

If I can pick up I'M SO DOING THAT INSTEAD

I have ZERO FREE WILL AND IT FEELS AMAZING at least I'm not using heroin/meth like I was real heavy on and shit






oh god OH GOD if I get high today 2019 whorella MISSED THE FUCK OUT on my amazing D

I would have worked that shit for hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also I have a GOOD FRIEND from 2019 let's call him DADDY because he's... yeah I just need a code word.  I'm clearly not into that sort of thing I'm normally the one being called that but he's just fucking awesome. And he needs a code word. 

I hit him up and I am likE "PLS SOMEONE COME PLAY WITH THIS D IT IS HUGE AND I KNOW Y'ALL LIKE IT" lol

oh god

and I'm not even being needy it would just be like a waste of my boner to just jerk off by myself



Captain.Heroin said:


> MICHELLE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS?
> I DON'T THINK YOU CAN HANDLE THIS
> WHOOOOOOOOO [when the camera does 100 spliced images in half a second = MY K TRIPS ]


OH MY GOD MY MEMORIES ARE COMING BACK I watched this a lot yesterday before 15 hours of one black metal track LOL

yeah ok I know it, this is mania for sure.  Unbridled sober mania.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

People I want to have sex with:

Madness
PainfulOne
Mal
several people irl ya'll wouldn't know
FRANCOIS SAGAT [fuck me back to life pls]
fuck if I don't get laid today I would so have a 3some with Donald Trump and Melania



Captain.Heroin said:


> fuck if I don't get laid today I would so have a 3some with Donald Trump and Melania


When turn the other cheek takes on a whole new meaning.

I WANT TO FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I still have last night's raging boner

fuck

if I can't get laid in a few hours I'm going to be so, so disappointed

AM I TERRIBLE PERSON FOR WANTING TO GET LAID SO BADLY?  Nah man morality is a macro-illusion go out there and work that d

NAH BRAH YOU GOOD BRAH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I SWEAR TO GOD IF THE WORLD MAKES ME TAKE DXM I'M GOING TO BE SO MAD

BUT ALSO TRIPPING SO THAT'S NOT A BAD DEAL

PLEASE GOD DON'T MAKE ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to pray to god

and my god is really just a chemical structure but I'm going to pray to it

GOD DON'T FORSAKE ME I LOVE YOU PLEASE WHY AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

IT'S NOT THE SAME WITHOUT YOU LORD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OH GOD PLEASE GET INSIDE MY BRAIN I NEED YOU WHERE'S JESUS


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Madness
> PainfulOne
> Mal
> several people irl ya'll wouldn't know
> FRANCOIS SAGAT [fuck me back to life pls]
> fuck if I don't get laid today I would so have a 3some with Donald Trump and Melania



I get madness being #1 but 3 bro?? Seriously...


----------



## Shady's Fox

NURSE WE NEED MEDS HEREEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I get madness being #1 but 3 bro?? Seriously...


I'm bi I guess FUCK ME dude I don't know what happened

it's like I became extra-sexual and will fuck for anything esp if it's hot like painful1's tits

you're welcome to the pansexual cuddle puddle and I'll be the big spoon and keep any titties out your face


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> NURSE WE NEED MEDS HEREEE


I scream for hypnotic benzos the world is totally indifferent dude trust me

I could hold myself hostage and trust me they wouldn't try to talk me off a ledge they'd be like "Lol do it _____" while smoking a blunt

I'm not getting more meds for a minute and I might have to doctor shop again because they don't understand NO ONE DOES NO ONE GETS WHAT REAL PTSD IS LIKE THIS SHIT ISN'T A JOKE I'TS REAL IT SUCKS AND IT REALLY SUCKS

mal I am sorry bb but hot tits took #2

Probably because I want to suck MADNESS off and then watch him rail her for like 4 orgasms and then I'll get sloppy seconds

don't worry bb love u still my boi


----------



## Shady's Fox

can u twerk


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> can u twerk



yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck if DXM didn't feel like alcohol it would be perfect it's just a little lacking but it makes up for itself in spades with duration

maybe I go buy a bottle of DXM maybe I don't

i can't make up my mind helppppppppppppppp I am going MANIC and don't want this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> yeah


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ok you're #2 now

i don't know if painful one can twerk it

and girls don't suck dick very well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> yeah







oh god I'm too horny

I NEEDED TO FUCK last night

fuckin 2019 whorella got me all worked up for his ass

SOMEONE IS GETTING MY D who's in line....

DON'T WORRY, THERE'S ANOTHER ONE JUST LIKE YOU STANDING IN LINE 2019!!!!






brb running away from bois who broke my heart

BECAUSE I'M GONNA BREAK THEIRS HARDER oh man what a vindictive borderline bitch I am.... I promise I'm not like this just don't judge me for using drugs that's my sore spot

lol I should write him a love letter

"I know you're going to light this on fire and you would be correct to do so, because you're toxic as fuck bro"

LOL

and then go into a long LOVE diatribe and say "fuck you I love you how dare you HOW DARE U" and then sign it with a bunch of kisses w/ lipstick made from blood after I cut myself a bunch haha

yeah now THAT'S the borderline CH we all know and 

"please judge me because I'm about to judge you and you're gonna feel worse after I'm done and I have no feelings left to break"

AND THEN INSTEAD OF ACTUALLY SENDING THE LETTER I'll just take pics of it and post it and ya'll can see how fucking KRAZY I am HAHAHAHAHHAAHAH

oh man that sounds like a lot of fun.  Yes I have cut myself on DXM before I think this is totes going to happen and I'm sexually aroused by the idea.  OK no letter making, sorry SORRY that's probably unhealthy of me.  I'll work on my toxic personality a bit.


----------



## Shady's Fox

But how do you know?


----------



## Shady's Fox

listen bro

text vampira

see what she's up to

bet she cooks something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so fucking manic I am thinking about putting on the black metal song again I looped for 15 hours

yeah that's... that's not right... I need some brain medicine like quick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> listen bro
> 
> text vampira
> 
> see what she's up to
> 
> bet she cooks something








ok.... another woman that joins my cuddle puddle

sorry mal you're back in #3 because.... wow Cassandra is so hot


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ooooh

lemmeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey MAL let's scoop up all the klub kids across america we can and bring 'em all my way and we'll have a massive pansexual cuddle puddle  

and you can crash here as long as u need bb love 

after I die I want my bones going to CASSANDRA so that I can stay GLAMOROUS post-mortem.






if anyone wants to buy me a present I legit could use salt and pepper shakers

but only get me these these are the only ones I'll actually use






but for $35 I might as well just keep twerking it






MAL why don't I have someone in my life who likes all the things I do, is it because I'm unlovable or a freak?

I mean I know I'm an unlovable freak, but is that really like a deal breaker for most people?

lol @ me teaching kim how to twerk






WATCH WHAT MY ASS IS DOING.... now you do it w/ urs






I think the most important question in any beginning relationship is *can you twerk it?








*

i think i need to get laid or i'm gonna stay manic, like legit the only medicine I have is my D cumming this sucks I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS I NEED PILLS 

my brain SHE HURTS IT'S GOING TO BLOW CAPTAIN yeah i know my brain blows what else is new

i need some chocolate on my brain


----------



## Shady's Fox

are u talkin to me?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> are u talkin to me?


uhhm no but yeah I guess because I'm nah

I don't know

I NEED HYPNOTIC BENZOS I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT MY BRAIN IS DOING how can I know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'M TOO MANIC

this is awful i am screaming at the television NO WE'RE NOT GOING TO CURE CANCER IN A HUNDRED YEARS FUCKING RAPIST WEREWOLVES 8 BILLION PEOPLE ARE DEVOURING THE WORLD ALIVE AND PLANET EARTH IS FUCKING DYING AND EVERYONE WANTS THEIR HETERONORMATIVE JUDEOCHRISTIAN LIE LIFE EWWWWW AND THEY WANT TO KEEP BREEDING BABIES WHEN WE CLEARLY HAVE TOO MANY JUST FUCKING SHUT UP AND DIE DIEEEEEEEEEEEE JUST KILL ME KILL ME GOD

if only I had a hand gun I would blow my sexy brains out all over the floor I'm so done with this life AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH people ARE SO STUPID

"lol how can we bring hope to a new generation" THERE IS NO HOPE WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE IT'S POINTLESS JUST ENJOY THE FUCKING RIDE STOP CARING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just want to kill myself is that so much to ask

ok I think I've lived out enough anger feels I gotta go get me a nice bottle of cough gels and forget about objective reality for a while...... fuck.  Fuck me.  I can't even be patietn for like 10 hours

"oh shit dude you're in benzo withdrawal"

WITHDRAWAL IMPLIES BAD FEELINGS I'M JUST MANIC AND NEED TO COME DOWN

I'm only "hungover" because I drank too much last night

and my brain is like KEEP DRINKING

MAL HELP ME ok you are #2 again I'll forsake a sexy woman for you JUST HELP ME AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CAN'T DEAL I CAN'T DEAL WITH THIS AHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*mal help me i'm serious i'm going to fucking lose it i hope they have cough gels on the shelf or i'll lose my fucking mind i can visualize how nasty they're gonna taste going down

but it's oral at least i don't have to use a needle maybe i can feel ok about that

i have met disso freaks who would get pure powder dxm they liked it so much and in retrospect i'm like sorry they couldn't get better drugs

but i'm not for me right now i just need a quick fix

SHOULD I JUST GO GET AND TAKE DXM I DON'T THINK IT CAN POSSIBLY HARM ME hmmm maybe I should read and see if that shit is bad for my organs not like i care*


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> So did we scare C2C away?


poor her. she's a treasure trove of information. 
and articulate in what _she _ has to say. 
she *knows *her stuff, and she can write like a journalist with creativity and sass.

ewwwwww , that sounds like the wordy word *assssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssss sss s*
that sizzles and grizzles 

if she is taking a break i hope it isn't too long with out hearing if everything is alright, when all tends to go wrong. 

alright alright whatever gets us through the night.
C2C please don't be too harsh with us, we hurt badly even though we articulate with bones and have feelings that are even sweeter than the a whole bunch of sugar cones.  

and without each other all the rest are alones.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Elimination half-life2–4 hours (extensive metabolizers); 24 hours (poor metabolizers)[2]

OH MY GOD IS THIS WHY DXM SEEMS TO GO ON AND ON AND ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN YES

i think I just sold myself on it

FUCK YOU GUYS I'm going to get cough gels, go walk around town and trip balls and probably puke balls I'm planning on drinking a little too

and by "Fuck you guys" you know I mean that literally like I'd fuck every single last one of ya'll, as long as madness is 1st and mal is 2nd (PAINFUL YOU COME IN THIRD BABE I'M SORRY)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> poor her. she's a treasure trove of information.
> and articulate in what _she _ has to say.
> she *knows *her stuff, and she can write like a journalist with creativity and sass.
> 
> ewwwwww , that sounds like the wordy word *assssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssss sss s*
> that sizzles and grizzles
> 
> if she is taking a break i hope it isn't too long with out hearing if everything is alright, when all tends to go wrong.
> 
> alright alright whatever gets us through the night.
> C2C please don't be too harsh with us, we hurt badly even though we articulate with bones and have feelings that are even sweeter than the a whole bunch of sugar cones.
> 
> and without each other all the rest are alones.


can I have sex w/ you and PainfulOne at the same time


----------



## Shady's Fox

waw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ shady hating me

keep the hate up shady it's hot i like it

I'm just a SPOODERMAN riding a big D


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I had 2 bagels and cream cheese w coffee at 10AM, a Rockstar at 11, 3 taquitos at noon, and qudoba at 1.

And I weight 150.

Kid eats. Kid fucking noms.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye ppl i hate him

bcz he can't text

and I forgot to charge the pre-paid

goddamit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I had 2 bagels and cream cheese w coffee at 10AM, a Rockstar at 11, 3 taquitos at noon, and qudoba at 1.
> 
> And I weight 150.
> 
> Kid eats. Kid fucking noms.


150 LB AND YOU'RE THAT HOT WITH A BIG BUTT

OH MY GOD ARE YOU REAL

pls CUM on me bro

MADNESS I WILL SO COOK FOR YOU I'll cook you a big meal, greens, mashed potatoes, a pork chop or spaghetti or a steak whatever you want bae

I GOT YOU BRAH

oh god I'm so man crushing

I think I'm going to go eat a bottle of DXM because it's 1015 in the morning and I CAN'T STAND LIFE WITHOUT MY DRUGS I NEED DRUGS I LIKE DRUGS IS THAT SUCH A TERRIBLE THING NO I DIDN'T THINK SO

don't wait up I'm gonna grab a WGFJ too and totally elongate the effects of that shit

I want to be tripping all day..... fuck that feel when you can't just binge on dissociatives forever without coming down SUCKS I WANT TO BE OUT OF MY BODY

Madness for real I'm too manic this shit's gotta stop and if I'm DRUGS then at least the mania is justifiable.

I'm gonna eat these three chicken wings and go pick up because I can't stand life without BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

I would drink on it too but I think that's a recipe for puking/nausea/disaster.  I better just take the drug.

QUESTION

why is it all I want to do is sex and drugs?  Is that the mania talking?  I've been told I've been like 110% manic by ppl in real life for weeks now and I can't help it it feels so good I just want SEX AND DRUGSSSSSSSSSSS

preferably in that order

oh god I have to wait at least 2 hours, I'm making myself wait AND IT SUCKS

OH GOD YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT ELSE SUCKS

FIFTEEN TIMES TWENTY IS JUST THREE HUNDRED AND PAPA WANTS A SOLID 600MG DXM TRIP NOOOOOOOOO

so that's like what $12?  argh MATH BRAIN CAN'T EVEN

I better run to LA PHARMACIA because I am FIENDING ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this sucks


----------



## schizopath

Om nom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> CAPTAIN IF YOU SPEND YOUR LAST $$ ON FOOD AND NOT DXM YOU CAN'T GET DXM
> 
> idiot
> 
> I'm such an idiot
> 
> I want it all


This is EXPLICITLY why I saved $7 and returned food items to get DXM

what am I thinking OF COURSE i should go buy TWO bottles of DXM and trip balls.  It lasts longer anyways so I can really TRIP OUT MAN

I think I'm going to off myself if I can't get what I want, yeah that sounds reasonable.   Totally mentally healthy too.  YOU'RE DOING JUST FINE CAPTAIN KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK (y)(y)(y) 

and when I'm holing in public and people are like "are you trying to kill yourself" *GIGGLESNORTS* no [inside: yes]


----------



## devilsgospel

Oh man I finally got some heavy sleep with this phenibut


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain do you really think you're manic? Have you felt like this before? Are you sleeping?


----------



## Shady's Fox

NO ONE GIVES A FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im going to get my shit together

Im intentionally trying not to BORK


devilsgospel said:


> Oh man I finally got some heavy sleep with this phenibut


Thats awesome.  Takes benzos and alcohol for me.  I just get manic as fuck now its kind of sick but better than depression i guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Captain do you really think you're manic? Have you felt like this before? Are you sleeping?


Not normally feel like this something snapped in my brain tthis year and ive been sleeping every other night on average unless im coming down and miserable which is getting rarer and rarer.  Dissociation is the answer and the only thing that works for me because DOCTORS ARE NOT HELPING LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey
Doggos

Ill be ok

I just scored ummmm something

Whatever it is will be cool


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Can't lie i sometimes wonder and think wouldbt it be nice?  But every single person I know who has lost someone who cared about them enough to pass on inheritance would give it all back + some to spend another minute with the deceased


As a junkie I love money. But I love my grandma more.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> listen bro



Haaaa la


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hey
> Doggos
> 
> Ill be ok
> 
> I just scored ummmm something
> 
> Whatever it is will be cool



Oh I thought you were BROKE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Oh I thought you were BROKE


I mean I was

I checked my acct and IT'S MAGICK there was money in it.  

MAGICK. 

And I have no BORK can't spell BROKE without BORK obviously but OTC stuff will do for today

I'm like emotionally devastated I can't communicate correctly otherwise I'd probably have it in my hands

agh if I have to wait a day it's going to suck

CAPTAIN AT LEAST DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR DAY BEFORE TRIPPING FACE

ugh how long does dxm last i want to be tripping the whole day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The wholesale price in the developing world is between US$0.84 and US$3.22 per vial.

I NEED TO LEAVE AMERICA:  NOW






						Legal status of methamphetamine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




METH IS LEGAL IN AUSTRALIA?  THIS IS REAL?  AM I TRIPPING I HAVEN'T USED YET WHAT


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> The wholesale price in the developing world is between US$0.84 and US$3.22 per vial.
> 
> I NEED TO LEAVE AMERICA:  NOW



Idk what you're talking about but if it comes in a vial I'm IN


----------



## schizopath

Last time I did meth.... holy shit. It was purer than any meth I have done before.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Last time I did meth.... holy shit. It was purer than any meth I have done before.



Man I wouldn't mind another 5 day gaming session on some high quality meth. The Division 2 is the last game I did that with and I became a god in that game.

Propylhexedrine and MW is fun too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Idk what you're talking about but if it comes in a vial I'm IN


WHAT ELSE WOULD I BE BORKING ABOUT I'VE BEEN ON MOSTLY JUST ONE DRUG AND BINGING THAT SHIT LIKE BRAIN KANDY

READ
BETEWEEN
THE
LINES

THINK VISUALS AND DISSOCIATION


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Man I wouldn't mind another 5 day gaming session on some high quality meth. The Division 2 is the last game I did that with and I became a god in that game.
> 
> Propylhexedrine and MW is fun too


I WOULDN'T MIND A FIVE DAY K BINGE IN A PANSEXUAL CUDDLE PUDDLE WHERE I COME TO AND I'M LIKE WHAT WHERE AM I AND MY DICK IS BEING SUCKED BY MEMBERS OF BOTH GENDERS

DEVILS I'M GOING TO LOSE IT


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Make one  about me fucking CE





Captain.Heroin said:


> I mean I was
> 
> I checked my acct and IT'S MAGICK there was money in it.
> 
> MAGICK.
> 
> And I have no BORK can't spell BROKE without BORK obviously but OTC stuff will do for today
> 
> I'm like emotionally devastated I can't communicate correctly otherwise I'd probably have it in my hands
> 
> agh if I have to wait a day it's going to suck
> 
> CAPTAIN AT LEAST DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR DAY BEFORE TRIPPING FACE
> 
> ugh how long does dxm last i want to be tripping the whole day



Where is CE? I am worried about him.
He has not been around for quite awhile now.

It is Magick Captain Daddy. 
Happy you got what you need.

Love you!


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHAT ELSE WOULD I BE BORKING ABOUT I'VE BEEN ON MOSTLY JUST ONE DRUG AND BINGING THAT SHIT LIKE BRAIN KANDY
> 
> READ
> BETEWEEN
> THE
> LINES
> 
> THINK VISUALS AND DISSOCIATION



I DONT CARE ENOUGH JUST SAY IT OUT LOUD

I know now but come on what do you think will happen if you just say it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Where is CE? I am worried about him.
> He has not been around for quite awhile now.
> 
> It is Magick Captain Daddy.
> Happy you got what you need.
> 
> Love you!


I DON'T HAVE ANY I'M JUST FILLING THE VOID WITH DXM BECAUSE I NEED A DICK TO SUCK


----------



## devilsgospel

I just realized you said magick with a K, +10 points for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I DONT CARE ENOUGH JUST SAY IT OUT LOUD
> 
> I know now but come on what do you think will happen if you just say it


I AM KRAZY FOR KOKOPUFFS

probably a bit paranoid from all the drugs I do it's all man

the KKK might chase me down lol and I'd be like "oh cool letters in ur name bro"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I just realized you said magick with a K, +10 points for you


YEAH AND THAT SHIT IS MAGICK AS FUCK

oh god  it's noon OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD how long will this last *FORGETS TO RESEARCH DURATION* haven't dosed yet i have 600mg dxm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effects of low doses generally last 4-6 hours, with large doses lasting 6 hours or more. 

FUCK WHAT I HAVE TO HOPE IT'LL LAST LONGER THAN 6

I REMEMBER IT BEING MORE 8 TO 12

WHAT IF I WGFJ 

I WANT TO TRIP ALL DAY LONG

BORKBORK HELP why are all my friends psychedelic light weights compared to me BORKBORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL can you handle this?
DEVILS can you handle this?
MADNESS can you handle this?
I DON'T THINK THEY CAN HANDLE THIS WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO






I DON'T THINK UR READY FOR THIS JELLY

I think I'll put this track on loop and fantasize about us dancing and i'm gonna fixate on madness twerking

lul

thx for being U madness u give me something to think about that's hot

i have irl fuck buds to think about too but sometimes you want a flavor of ice cream you haven't had before.






I CAN HOPE


----------



## Hylight

what the fukk

just my lukk

it's a kk hole moon

and not even june

junkkay


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when madness asks if I'm manic

baby do you know what I'm doing

I"m manically shaving my head and smiling like Britney






"You are?"

Yeah do you want to see my Britney face


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like for real my eyes are doing white all the way around the iris as I stare grinning into the mirror as I'm shaving my head

p.s. if you 5 finger discount things be prepared to change ur appearance a little YES OK I DID ACQUIRE DXM and only paid for half of the bottles because I am a hard head and one bottle is too mild

OK

ok ya'll win
YOU WIN you got the truth out of me

and the best thing is I'm about to eat the evidence and they'll have nothing on me haha

as if they want to go hunting a white boy down for less than <$10

btw if you steal and it's less than $10 it's not even like a real charge did y'alll know that

keep taking what's rightfully yours doggos


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

FINISHED DRINKING WGFJ AROUND 1222 that means I can take this shit when

45-60 mins in right


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you steal like $11 worth of stuff WATCH OUT THE STASI WILL LOCK YOU UP

less than $10 is like a traffic ticket with less actual real life consequences

JUST TAKE TAKE ALL THE DRUGS EAT 'EM ALL


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

QUALITY!


----------



## schizopath

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## devilsgospel

Hey it's not too early for a whiskey on the rocks is it?


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Hey it's not too early for a whiskey on the rocks is it?



Nah. Go ahead. We are celebrating the end of January today! 

I am high as a kite on morphine, clonazepam, and gabapentin! 
I love this combo!
It is fixing me right up! 

I sure do hope I can substitute a bit of Kratom in for like 30 mg morphine towards the end of the month.
Is that possible guys? I got a bag of all three strains. I have no fuckin idea how to use it though and I took a whiff of that stuff and 
UGH! How am I gonna get down a whole shitload of it?? Capsules! No idea how many capsules will equal grams or how many grams will equal 30 mg morphine. Anyone??


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> It is fixing me right up!


I see


----------



## Painful One

I gotta get a grip very soon on my morphine consumption!
I have had the FLU and it has been severe. I been wondering if I got the corona virus. It is that bad!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD I SAW THE FUTURE GUYS

i called the rams would go to and lose the superbowl 2 years ago SEE THAT SHIT IN S&G I REALLY DID PREDICT IT and everyone laughed at me

WHO'S LAUGHING NOW CUNTS

don't wait up papa's gonna go get fucked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I gotta get a grip very soon on my morphine consumption!
> I have had the FLU and it has been severe. I been wondering if I got the corona virus. It is that bad!


YOU ARE THE ONLY GIRL I WOULD FUCK 

i love you


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOU ARE THE ONLY GIRL I WOULD FUCK
> 
> i love you



I am honored Captain! Truly! 
I love you too!


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOU ARE THE ONLY GIRL I WOULD FUCK
> 
> i love you


----------



## schizopath

I found an pack of tobacco and papers some hours ago. Cant even remember where. Thank you lyrica and thank you Jesus for not making me do stupid shit,


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Nah. Go ahead. We are celebrating the end of January today!
> 
> I am high as a kite on morphine, clonazepam, and gabapentin!
> I love this combo!
> It is fixing me right up!
> 
> I sure do hope I can substitute a bit of Kratom in for like 30 mg morphine towards the end of the month.
> Is that possible guys? I got a bag of all three strains. I have no fuckin idea how to use it though and I took a whiff of that stuff and
> UGH! How am I gonna get down a whole shitload of it?? Capsules! No idea how many capsules will equal grams or how many grams will equal 30 mg morphine. Anyone??



Kratom got me off of subutex almost painlessly. I would try tapering morphine and introducing a little more kratom as you do it. If you wanna PM me about it I could tell you more. I used to be on 24mg/day of buprenorphine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

borkborkbork

Whats wrong lassie did captain heroin fall down a well?

BORKBORKBORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> As a junkie I love money. But I love my grandma more.


Yeah me too man when a fam member passes i get suicidal and shit because nothing seems worthwhile without my awesome family.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah me too man when a fam member passes i get suicidal and shit because nothing seems worthwhile without my awesome family.


Exactly. Its a hard ass cognitive dissonance feeling for me. I have a feeling that my grandma is going to die this year


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Kratom got me off of subutex almost painlessly. I would try tapering morphine and introducing a little more kratom as you do it. If you wanna PM me about it I could tell you more. I used to be on 24mg/day of buprenorphine.



okay. Thank you.
When I can concentrate enough to do that, I will.
I gotta figure out how to do just that. 
Thank you devilsgospel!
I love you too!


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


>



I have had a MAJOR crush on Trent for years and years! OMG it is ridiculous!


----------



## schizopath

BEST SONG EVER MADE! WHEN I MOVE TO A CITY AND HIT UP A GIRL IM GONNA PLAY THAT SONG TO HER!


----------



## schizopath

And agree Id fuck Trent


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah me too man when a fam member passes i get suicidal and shit because nothing seems worthwhile without my awesome family.



So true!! 
We are SO lucky to have our awesome families!
We truly are blessed hellraiser’s.  
Our families have been troopers dealing with us but ya know what?
We bring the FUN! They Love the hell out of US! 
And we are grateful!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Thank you Jesus!


I know!  I prayed to god and he responded

Im still an atheist but hes ok with that


----------



## schizopath

I believe we are in a simulation


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Exactly. Its a hard ass cognitive dissonance feeling for me. I have a feeling that my grandma is going to die this year



* Hugs you tight

I am worried about my mom 
She is doing great but 80 years old....that is scaring the shit out of me.
My daddy is already gone. 
The money is no consolation but it will make it so we can possibly survive without them.

I will meet you in Cambodia. 
We will need to heal for a LONG time!


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> I believe we are in a simulation



We are in a school until we learn unconditional love.
That is what I learned in my Near Death Experience.
Jesus told me. 
I am on my last life here. 
that is why the LOVE is just gushing out of me. 
It makes poor @madness00 sick.
sorry BB but I love you too! Unconditionally!


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> I will meet you in Cambodia.
> We will need to heal for a LONG time!


Beautiful!


----------



## devilsgospel




----------



## Shady's Fox

that's not cool bro


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> that's not cool bro



Who the fuck are you


----------



## Shady's Fox

stop cussing


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> stop cussing



Fuck you


----------



## Hylight

lhm  lorrrrd have mercy


----------



## Shady's Fox

But...


----------



## Hylight

^^^^ Ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I believe we are in a simulation


We are.  

My video game character sees a lot of visuals.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> We are in a school until we learn unconditional love.
> That is what I learned in my Near Death Experience.
> Jesus told me.
> I am on my last life here.
> that is why the LOVE is just gushing out of me.
> It makes poor @madness00 sick.
> sorry BB but I love you too! Unconditionally!


I gotta be honest unconditional love is fucking SICK.  

I still act out and like an ass at times but i am just loving everyone and everything


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I unconditionally love madness too


----------



## Painful One

Cheers! @devilsgospel 

I really like the tattoo on your palm and the chilled crystal tumbler!

cool as hell!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You cant bork til youve farted
Bork!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This isnt life i have died and i am living through my best experiences before i am gone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> stop cussing


no u


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Cheers! @devilsgospel
> 
> I really like the tattoo on your palm and the chilled crystal tumbler!
> 
> cool as hell!



You're too kind ❤ thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ive had a few good trips doggos

I might even die in one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have to orchestrate this shit its not easy


----------



## devilsgospel

Man having the apartment to myself for a week is nice. Went to da liquah sto

Now I'm drinking cognac in my underwear


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have to orchestrate this shit its not easy



No it isn’t easy but No Worries Captain, you have the symphony to back you up!


----------



## devilsgospel

Ft Mila Kunis


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Man having the apartment to myself for a week is nice. Went to da liquah sto
> 
> Now I'm drinking cognac in my underwear



I love that!

I secretly like to just be naked alone in my house. 
I wouldn’t bother to get dressed at all most the time if not for family coming over all the time. 
Damn! They are worse than jail guards! 

Really guys, I have been raised in a strict religious Mormon Family/community/city and it is like the fucking Stepford Wives here.
Everyone is perfectly perfect except for me. I cannot even pretend to be perfect!
The not perfect just spills out the sides all over the place! 
I have never fit in here and never will.

My family has seriously wondered if I am like a Changeling or something. LMAO!
swapped out at the hospital.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Ft Mila Kunis



You are sexy!


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I love that!
> 
> I secretly like to just be naked alone in my house.
> I wouldn’t bother to get dressed at all most the time if not for family coming over all the time.
> Damn! They are worse than jail guards!
> 
> Really guys, I have been raised in a strict religious Mormon Family/community/city and it is like the fucking Stepford Wives here.
> Everyone is perfectly perfect except for me. I cannot even pretend to be perfect!
> The not perfect just spills out the sides all over the place!
> I have never fit in here and never will.
> 
> My family has seriously wondered if I am like a Changeling or something. LMAO!
> swapped out at the hospital.



I would be naked all the time if I didn't live with my mom. When I get home from work I strip down to my boxers and unwind on the couch until she is on her way home lol.

You're from a Mormon family?! You missed me talking about being whacked out on LSD and amphetamines in Zion chillin with Mormons for a week!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I would be naked all the time if I didn't live with my mom. When I get home from work I strip down to my boxers and unwind on the couch until she is on her way home lol.
> 
> You're from a Mormon family?! You missed me talking about being whacked out on LSD and amphetamines in Zion chillin with Mormons for a week!



No kidding?
where is that story? I would love to hear it.

Yes. I am from a Mormon family. 
They have been awesome but I had to break them in. LOL!


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah I'm inclined to agree. It becomes next to useless and somewhat frustrating with daily use. I never thought a mormon would have a useful belief, wow.
> 
> I'm low key fascinated by Mormons though. I attribute that to eating a ton of LSD in Zion. If you take a bunch of acid and go somewhere everyone looks like they're frozen in the 1800s it's basically as good as time travel.
> 
> I bring that trip up a lot but it was the best few weeks of my entire life.





devilsgospel said:


> It was the most spiritually significant trip of my life. I'm not really even what I'd call a spiritualist and certainly not religious, but there was just a (for lack of a better term) magical quality to the entire thing. I'm sure the simultaneous speed binge (I was going really fuckin hard) brought some delusional qualities to it, but tbh I've never enjoyed delusional thinking quite like that before.
> 
> I did a ton of hiking and (some dangerous) free climbing and was writing in a notebook the entire time because I wanted to get some writing inspiration out of it. I wrote a lot of cool shit that was mostly coherent upon sober reading. It was a lot of cultish shit and Mormon historical creative stuff and there may or may not have been a rough yet detailed outline for starting my own cult...I was really into it apparently.
> 
> I probably didn't sleep like the whole time though. I normally have a lot of anxiety about tripping and just in general, but something about prolonged sleep deprivation and large quantities of LSD makes you really fuckin confident.


----------



## Painful One

My mom has actually been buying me cigarettes since I got hurt in an auto accident.
She is so cool! 
I never thought she had it in her! 
We have become very close.


----------



## Painful One

That is awesome @devilsgospel

I especially liked the part about ”there may have been a rough outline for starting my own cult in there”. LMFAO!!
I am glad Zion showed you a good time!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Painful, you are so little. I swear.. I wanna eat you.

You are so cute.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> No it isn’t easy but No Worries Captain, you have the symphony to back you up!


I relived a trip in a trip
Its all information
Ill be here forever
Bouncing from trip to trip


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> That is awesome @devilsgospel
> 
> I especially liked the part about ”there may have been a rough outline for starting my own cult in there”. LMFAO!!
> I am glad Zion showed you a good time!



I really enjoyed it, Utah was one of my favorite places along my whole western road trip.

I met this guy who had a farm next to my hotel in Moab, Utah and I think he might've been the Buddha. He had the best weed I've ever smoked and we just chilled on his farm getting high and discussing the meaning of life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I would be naked all the time if I didn't live with my mom. When I get home from work I strip down to my boxers and unwind on the couch until she is on her way home lol.
> 
> You're from a Mormon family?! You missed me talking about being whacked out on LSD and amphetamines in Zion chillin with Mormons for a week!


If i lived with my mom i would walk around naked

And then my mom would be like CPTS ON DRUGS AGAIN
lul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

buzzing and


----------



## Shady's Fox

You still live with your mom, do you think you can just lie by clapping ur fingers?

nah boy, it's aye though. If you help the house and don't sit around being needy, then it's perfectly fine. Aside from sex ofc..

that's a bit harder but you can manage it. And please don't turn this whole thread about dicks/pussies again.

Thank you.

I fuckin hate when u do that I swear, I know you can talk and laugh like a normal person but u fuckin act..

i ain't saying nothing anymore, do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Ft Mila Kunis


----------



## mal3volent

Alcohol...kitty play area...70s show... skinny white boy legs...


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Alcohol...kitty play area...70s show... skinny white boy legs...



Careful, dont get too turned on


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Careful, dont get too turned on



too late man. Take those socks off and I might blow a hole in my shorts


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I really enjoyed it, Utah was one of my favorite places along my whole western road trip.
> 
> I met this guy who had a farm next to my hotel in Moab, Utah and I think he might've been the Buddha. He had the best weed I've ever smoked and we just chilled on his farm getting high and discussing the meaning of life.



Utah is extremely beautiful!
It is a very spiritual place and there are a lot of really cool people here.

I had met some of the coolest guys ever from Moab. 
I was in opiate withdrawal and I had just been ripped off $50,000 in my general contracting business and I was about to loose my house and everything and I was just wrecked. So I drove to a place called Goblin Valley (very cool red rock area) and I had been drinking. I was headed for Lake Powell but I was too drunk and pulled over so I didn’t car wreck anyone.
I just slept in my truck and got woke up at 5:00 a.m by some guys setting up a huge pavilion.

I was thinking “Great! I drove all this way to just be left alone and WTF is this??” 
I decided to go use the bathroom and then leave but they said “ hey, come have some breakfast!”
I went over to their pavilion and I said “ Well, alright since you woke me up!” The food smelled delicious.
They cooked me strawberry Crete’s and waffles and anything I wanted.
I asked them what they were doing and they told me they owned a catering company and that a Rock video was being shot there this
morning.

The guys from Moab saved my life. They could tell I was sick and upset. They fed me, gave me some amazing weed and talked to me. 
They told me I was going to be alright and showed me a way to drive back home that was scenic.

Then all of a sudden this limo pulls up and all these rock dudes get out and they are smiling at me like I was a fresh piece of meat! Lol!
Then this little fat man came running up to me and said “oh good, the dancer is here!” 
I just looked at him and said “I am not your dancer buddy, I am just a person who happened to sleep over there last night.” 
I was irritated.
He went running back to the guys.

I said to the Moab guys “It is time for me to go.” They nodded their heads and sent me with some food.
I told them “ I guess I really should have asked them how much ”the dancer” is getting paid. Since I need money!”
They agreed but also said they didn’t blame me for my reaction. It was insulting.  

So I left but you will crack up at the video that I was almost the girl in.

Hang on..I will find it.


----------



## Painful One

Here it is.
If I had been feeling better I probably would have been the girl in this video. Lol!
The WASP guys were bummed!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> You still live with your mom, do you think you can just lie by clapping ur fingers?
> 
> nah boy, it's aye though. If you help the house and don't sit around being needy, then it's perfectly fine. Aside from sex ofc..
> 
> that's a bit harder but you can manage it. And please don't turn this whole thread about dicks/pussies again.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I fuckin hate when u do that I swear, I know you can talk and laugh like a normal person but u fuckin act..
> 
> i ain't saying nothing anymore, do whatever the fuck you want.


Ill talk about pot  ... i like pot .....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PO you for real in UT?


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> PO you for real in UT?



yes I am!


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> too late man. Take those socks off and I might blow a hole in my shorts


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> yes I am!



We're gonna hang out next time I come there!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> We're gonna hang out next time I come there!



Alright! Let’s do it!


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Utah is extremely beautiful!
> It is a very spiritual place and there are a lot of really cool people here.
> 
> I had met some of the coolest guys ever from Moab.
> I was in opiate withdrawal and I had just been ripped off $50,000 in my general contracting business and I was about to loose my house and everything and I was just wrecked. So I drove to a place called Goblin Valley (very cool red rock area) and I had been drinking. I was headed for Lake Powell but I was too drunk and pulled over so I didn’t car wreck anyone.
> I just slept in my truck and got woke up at 5:00 a.m by some guys setting up a huge pavilion.
> 
> I was thinking “Great! I drove all this way to just be left alone and WTF is this??”
> I decided to go use the bathroom and then leave but they said “ hey, come have some breakfast!”
> I went over to their pavilion and I said “ Well, alright since you woke me up!” The food smelled delicious.
> They cooked me strawberry Crete’s and waffles and anything I wanted.
> I asked them what they were doing and they told me they owned a catering company and that a Rock video was being shot there this
> morning.
> 
> The guys from Moab saved my life. They could tell I was sick and upset. They fed me, gave me some amazing weed and talked to me.
> They told me I was going to be alright and showed me a way to drive back home that was scenic.
> 
> Then all of a sudden this limo pulls up and all these rock dudes get out and they are smiling at me like I was a fresh piece of meat! Lol!
> Then this little fat man came running up to me and said “oh good, the dancer is here!”
> I just looked at him and said “I am not your dancer buddy, I am just a person who happened to sleep over there last night.”
> I was irritated.
> He went running back to the guys.
> 
> I said to the Moab guys “It is time for me to go.” They nodded their heads and sent me with some food.
> I told them “ I guess I really should have asked them how much ”the dancer” is getting paid. Since I need money!”
> They agreed but also said they didn’t blame me for my reaction. It was insulting.
> 
> So I left but you will crack up at the video that I was almost the girl in.
> 
> Hang on..I will find it.



I'm glad you got through that rough time bc you're great. Utah is full of amazing people and spirituality. Like I said favorite place I visited


----------



## Shady's Fox

Painful this is a very long transition from ''Can't move, i'm sick'' to ''DANCING''...

I don't wanna offend you but.. you know, kinda smells.

Schizopath, you know that dude right, he is still lying about this. He doesn't have any issues. Fuck me if I know why people would lie based on a disease.


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> Painful this is a very long transition from ''Can't move, i'm sick'' to ''DANCING''...
> 
> I don't wanna offend you but.. you know, kinda smells.
> 
> Schizopath, you know that dude right, he is still lying about this. He doesn't have any issues. Fuck me if I know why people would lie based on a disease.



WTF are you rambling on about now man?
I don’t lie.

I told you I was way too sick to be the ”dancer”.
however If I had known I just had to stand there, I would have done it!
I was thinking like dance, dancing and I was in no condition.

I was in withdrawal from codeine. It is not like I was crippled bro.
It was mild opiate withdrawal from a prescription I didn’t use daily but took them because I was upset about you know, having all my stuff about to be repossessed and all.

The weed the Moab guys gave me, fixed me UP!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I'm glad you got through that rough time bc you're great. Utah is full of amazing people and spirituality. Like I said favorite place I visited



Thanks man. 
I really owe those guys from Moab!
They were some good brothers!


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


>



bless you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Painful this is a very long transition from ''Can't move, i'm sick'' to ''DANCING''...
> 
> I don't wanna offend you but.. you know, kinda smells.
> 
> Schizopath, you know that dude right, he is still lying about this. He doesn't have any issues. Fuck me if I know why people would lie based on a disease.


We are all actors.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Did a fat rail.  Cant even typ


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> Cheers! @devilsgospel
> 
> I really like the tattoo on your palm and the chilled crystal tumbler!
> 
> cool as hell!



So what hockey team do you support?


----------



## devilsgospel

I saw that Mal

Thinkin you slick


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> I saw that Mal
> 
> Thinkin you slick



lol you caught me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol hehe

btw

trump be all like "I got them murrkans off the ebt"
I AM STARVING TO DEATH DONUT TRAMP YOU FUCKTARD

I guess I gotta go back on the welfare and they'll be like "aw why dont u work" THERE'S NO HOURS i can't WORK even if i WANTED TO the economy is DEAD here

your "MAGA" did not work out well


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol wages going up for low income workers LOL NO NO NO NO NO NO NO THAT IS A PATENT LIE LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

consumer confidence LOL

that means you're forcing ppl to buy shit they don't want


----------



## mal3volent

You know it triggers them just having to say "madam" speaker


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> So what hockey team do you support?


I like The Penguins! 

and our local hockey team!
The Grizzlies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"WE WERE TREATED SO BADLY ON TRADE"

"DEFEND OUR WORKERS"

how about give me a fucking JOBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just read a story on BL about someone eating over 1g of dxm and then IM 0.1g k and I am legit crying, that sounds like a hell I cannot witness...

I'm crying right now without a reason for crying, is that um.... to be expected?  Normal?  I don't know....


----------



## Hylight

im reading this and listening to wasp, and wiping the years from my eyes.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am so sick I can smell my flu.. in my nose


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCK YOU DONUT TRAMP FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
IF THE ILLEGALS GET THE CORONA VIRUS WE ALL GET IT
GET IT?

WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER YOU BIG FAT FUCK

THAT'S WHY BILL GATES CURED MALARIA IN AFRICA YOU FUCKING DUMB BITCH

SOMEONE SHOOT TRUMP PLEASE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SOMEONE GET ME MY FREEDOM FRIES SHIT'S ABOUT TO GET SALTY


----------



## Shady's Fox

Oh my god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD DONUT TRAMP IS TALKING ABOUT MENTAL HEALTH BITCH I NEED BENZOS TRUMP'S "MAGA" IS NOT REAL IF I DON'T HAVE MY HYPNOTICS

IT ISN'T HAPPENING

AMERICA FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't got Corona, luckily. The corona virus thing..

I am actually glad, you know, it broke out from one of Gov's labs. They even said it themselves. The world will die in 2026, shit in my throat I don't lie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I HAVE BEEN SCREAMING THE OPIOID CRISIS IS NOT A CRISIS YOU SHITHEAD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

That feel when you remember why atheism is real; there's no god.... god would have struck Donut Tramp down where he stands right now, if there was one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't got Corona, luckily. The corona virus thing..
> 
> I am actually glad, you know, it broke out from one of Gov's labs. They even said it themselves. The world will die in 2026, shit in my throat I don't lie.


I do believe that the germ warfare labs could have cooked something better up shady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god that rail was...so good... it's like soul medicine. 

I am going to be fucking high as gas for the whole night aren't I?

That was a phenomenally large line I didn't weigh it but it was at least 0.15g and I was like "*GIGGLESNORTS*"


----------



## Shady's Fox

So what does a ''better virus'' mean for you, you just die? wtf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> So what does a ''better virus'' mean for you, you just die? wtf


You haven't taken in the information I have brah.  RUS/US have germ warfare labs.  JPN has had it for ... decades.  They dropped some on China (THANK YOU JAPAN FUCK THEM ALL TO DEATH ) during WWII.  Keep up Shady. 

Reality is going on, tune in, dose, drop out...

A modified VHF would be more ideal for depopulation purposes.  This corona virus thing is a joke.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I.... I think it's supposed to last 4 hours so it's a bit confusing why I'm still HOLING so hard

but that's cool because OH WAIT

I did a HOLE shot like a solid one then snorted that line too... so I had two holes.

Yeah two.  Count 'em. 

Oh ok so that means there will be some FFFSFZFFFhshshshhhhhhhhh fade.

doing some nasally then a hole IM -> bumps -> LINE -> bumps

yeah holy shit I'm gonna br0000000000000


----------



## Hylight

" allegedly " 

i barely like people anyway, jk. sometimes.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin

Have you ever noticed Hylight's behaviour? The way she speaks, acts, so on. Do you think she is a pakistani bot?


----------



## Hylight

I'm sorry that I have to trigger everything. ♡


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> Do you think she is a pakistani bot?


No.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> I'm sorry that I have to trigger everything. ♡


hun you're only triggering shady because we speak so similarly that's all

we speak the same language


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's okay, CALM DOWN

UR FINEEEEEEE
RELAXXXXXXXXX

UR FINEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> If i lived with my mom i would walk around naked
> 
> And then my mom would be like CPTS ON DRUGS AGAIN
> lul


in all seriousness I have struggled w/ drug abuse a long time and my parents would be very sad to see their son fully naked tripping balls.  Like they would cry.  And it'd probably make me laugh out loud and it would be like sucking all the potential happiness out of their brains it would be bad.

I knew to distance myself at a young age lul


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> hun you're only triggering shady because we speak so similarly that's all
> 
> we speak the same language


ya.

Requiem for a Wedgie.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aw.. that's so sad...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Enough from the peanut brain gallery, shady.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

My mom used to get me high and lock me up in a cage...

She tortured me when I was little, fuckin bitch...

The police never did anything to her, she killed hersef. For the fear of jail


----------



## Iceman1216

@Painful One , so Utah  My son and I ski there every year (snowbird) in the spring , St Patrick day ,week  The greatest snow in the country , and the people are just Too nice. I mean too nice really, I am from NY, and it really drives me nuts after a week or 10 days . I just have to get back home to some rude , loud, pushy folks !
This year it will be Jackson , but I do understand how you must feel. From all your post Utah would not be in my top 5 states you where from ( you are Too cool ) just show me a beautiful Wild flower  can grow anywhere


----------



## Hylight

Alright.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

laters


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAME BUCKETS when Pelosi ripped up his play speech LOL

Direct to DVD Made for TV Bullshit script


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> My mom used to get me high and lock me up in a cage...
> 
> She tortured me when I was little, fuckin bitch...
> 
> The police never did anything to her, she killed hersef. For the fear of jail


that's.... for real?  

I'm sorry you went through that.


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> I like The Penguins!
> 
> and our local hockey team!
> The Grizzlies



Sidney is a bitch but Mario & Jagr may be my favorite duo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

socialism is a failure and is not going to work here in the US

yeah sure but

do I vote for HITLER or a COMMIE?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's starting to feel all sorts of 1930's Germany in here....


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm fucjed up yall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm fucjed up yall


nice

btw the dem's response to Trump's speech = worse

way worse

"FIX THE POTHOLES"

oh you mean for GAS GUZZLING CARS? 

like are you serious

"The science teacher who" WHAT ABOUT PLANET EARTH

"fire in their bellies"

NO ACTION REJECT

no one cares about planet earth and it's so disgusting. I guess I'm voting for HITLER!!!!!!!!!!!






I went back in time and voted for HITLER
I went back in time and voted for HITLER
I went back in time and voted for HITLER


----------



## Shady's Fox

Devil if you are fucked, go and see Hezman thread...

Pfft

He's not dying but he's overreacting, his anxiety going through the roof. Please, if you can, go there and talk with him. OD cases are far more important than other threads who only need advices.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah I can't un-take an overdose of morphine, I wish I could save a life that way that would be so awesome.  

But um.. I did talk to him and hopefully he'll open up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

To be honest I can really connect with the "I hate my life, no friends, opiate overdose" story.  I would take their place to give them a second chance at life but that's some next level shit I can't do.  Sorry gang.  

Life is hard and it's full of shit and many of us don't find our way it's sad.  Sad but true.  I've lost at least a dozen friends and counting.  It's sad.  I can't feel sad right now I'm sorry gang too high.  Gonna try getting to sleep.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's offline now...

Hopefully he will come back, I will keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ah, stop. You only make it worse, you can get a second chance. Just spend that money on something life-worthy. In 2 weeks you will find your way back.

It's very easy but depends per person.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nah man I'm mentally damaged.  PTSD can improve but I won't.  I did my best and it's never good enough. 

I mean I'm good at sex but I can't be a prostitute.  THANKS STUPID SOCIETY.  So all I've got is my D and ummm.... money which I don't want anything.  I don't want.  

There's nothing that makes me feel complete or whole.

I don't need that.  I don't need love.  I am in love with death.  I am ready to die.  Existence is suffering and there's brief respites.  It's largely a huge national socialist shitshow with DONUT TRAMP at the helm.  The world will get a lot worse before it gets any better and it's about to get a whole lot worse.

RIP PLANET EARTH
RIP CH ? - 2020


----------



## devilsgospel

I can't quite comprehend a life where you choose not to get better

Life sucks but there are always higher peaks. Nobody will ever be whole but that doesn't mean shooting for it is pointless


----------



## Shady's Fox

''NAH MAN'' you don't take me with that, stfu. 

I know this may seem a child play for you but if you cannot understand what are you doing to yourself, then you deserve it. End of story.

No more senseless energy wasted on who? On a fuckin dumb fuck who does it intentionally?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I can't quite comprehend a life where you choose not to get better
> 
> Life sucks but there are always higher peaks. Nobody will ever be whole but that doesn't mean shooting for it is pointless


I don't believe in free will it's not like I'm choosing this it's chosen me and I'm along for the ride do you get that does it make sense


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Every time I shoot for it it's pointless I can assure you my time would be better spent on solitary Pursuits and not fucking around with people that aren't worth a damn to me

But guess what I do

I do just that I'm no different from anybody else I'm just a figment of my own imagination I'm just a piece of the world and the world is a piece of me

To be honest it's a little trashy I don't like living I like dying I like blacking out I like falling unconscious I don't like living

I don't know anybody in their right mind who would want to be me, namely because i am garbage.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In case people are wondering what goes on in my head not like it matters but national socialism is a little bit closer to home than like communism to me I don't contribute to society so I'm not worth a damn you can tell me that I'm wrong it doesn't matter I'm living in a world that is just that because I don't contribute to it I don't matter and anything you say or do is not going to contradict the National Socialist State we're living in

I am sickness and death. I am supposed to die.  Drug addled intellectual homosexuals dont really stand a chance in the society i live in.  I wasnt asking for a chance.  Im here for the ride.  One ticket.  One show.  One joystick being manipulated...and I'm out.  One use. One go.  Then to be disposed of.


----------



## Shady's Fox

My man, if you think of how should you classify yourself, think of it as a living irony. That's what you are, a living irony. All these non-sense fills your head and then your thoughts go in loop by loop by fuckin loop. No wonder why you are mentally damaged, you have a thought loop. I don't even bother reading those shits.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> if you steal like $11 worth of stuff WATCH OUT THE STASI WILL LOCK YOU UP
> 
> less than $10 is like a traffic ticket with less actual real life consequences
> 
> JUST TAKE TAKE ALL THE DRUGS EAT 'EM ALL


Walmart has a policy that if you steal under $25 worth of merch and its your first time getting caught by them, they'll let you go as long as you have your ID on you to ban you from that particular location.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll try putting it in different words why do you think I like blacking out why do you think I like shooting DMT or K

Or doing a high dose lsd trip

Or eating a half ounce of mushrooms

Or doing 2c-_ or DO_ until my ego dissolves

It's because I sincerely want to die and watch myself go back to the Earth it'll be beautiful I don't strive for a life that I can't continue I don't strive for an impermanent nature


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't believe in free will it's not like I'm choosing this it's chosen me and I'm along for the ride do you get that does it make sense



No that makes no sense to me at all. If you don't believe in your own free will then you're doomed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Walmart has a policy that if you steal under $25 worth of merch and its your first time getting caught by them, they'll let you go as long as you have your ID on you to ban you from that particular location.


It's really easy to run quicker than a fat ass security guard that smokes and is fucking like 400 lb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> No that makes no sense to me at all. If you don't believe in your own free will then you're doomed.


Did you choose to be born did you choose to be Devil's gospel did you choose to have a drug problem did you choose how tall your going to be or how big your dick was going to be did you choose your skin color how much of life is authentic
All Human Action is a learned behavior the only unique thing about you are your perceptions a subjective reality that doesn't impact objective reality If people really do have free will there really just cancel out each other's quote on quote free will but it's not free nobody's really free we're all trapped in a prison of each other's design

The self is an illusion. What makes up my body what makes up each cell in my body what makes up those organelles just a bunch of small particle physics pieces puzzle pieces were all the same puzzle pieces Imagine The Space Between Us imagine the desk they're all made of quarks everything is it's an illusion of the macro illusion imagine that you keep zooming out and you see the whole universe you can't see me and you anymore but you can see the whole universe does that mean we stop existing just because we can't be seen

You can keep zooming in until you can't see us or the universe doesn't mean all those other things stop.

Reality just happens it's all predetermined there's no free will I'm sorry to tell you guys that because it's a really fucking ass kicking bummer to realize on psychedelics


----------



## Shady's Fox

Cap, listen..

You can fool these fuckers but you know you can't trick Shady. Be real, what the fuck are you doing? Do you want me to track down ur IP br0

so I can give u a good beat down with that keyboard. Wake the fuck up, stop being a fuckin edgy child.


----------



## SS373dOH

^ Thats my $.02,





Captain.Heroin said:


> It's really easy to run quicker than a fat ass security guard that smokes and is fucking like 400 lb



They have a no chase policy too


----------



## Painful One

Iceman1216 said:


> @Painful One , so Utah ❤ My son and I ski there every year (snowbird) in the spring , St Patrick day ,week  The greatest snow in the country , and the people are just Too nice. I mean too nice really, I am from NY, and it really drives me nuts after a week or 10 days . I just have to get back home to some rude , loud, pushy folks !
> This year it will be Jackson , but I do understand how you must feel. From all your post Utah would not be in my top 5 states you where from ( you are Too cool ) just show me a beautiful Wild flower  can grow anywhere ❤



Awww!!
Thank you so much darling!

You see what I mean? 
yeah, there are the strange bot like- too nice- too perfect people that get on your nerves!
Then there are the really super cool folks. The one in a million  diamonds scattered around.
But we  diamonds are the “outcasts” 
It is a strange state.

I was brought up with all the “Stepford wife” like bot women and I just couldn’t deal with it.
I would literally freak because I just cannot be controlled like that!

I AM WILD! A beautiful wild flower 

Love you @Iceman1216 
Glad you would not have thought I am from Utah because I am too cool! Hehe! 
You made my day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Cap, listen..
> 
> You can fool these fuckers but you know you can't trick Shady. Be real, what the fuck are you doing? Do you want me to track down ur IP br0
> 
> so I can give u a good beat down with that keyboard. Wake the fuck up, stop being a fuckin edgy child.


Yeah sure come at me Romania


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> ^ Thats my $.02,
> 
> They have a no chase policy too


That's hot I totally know where to steal my next bottle of cough gels from


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Awww!!
> Thank you so much darling!
> 
> You see what I mean?
> yeah, there are the strange bot like- too nice- too perfect people that get on your nerves!
> Then there are the really super cool folks. The one in a million  diamonds scattered around.
> But we  diamonds are the “outcasts”
> It is a strange state.
> 
> I was brought up with all the “Stepford wife” like bot women and I just couldn’t deal with it.
> I would literally freak because I just cannot be controlled like that!
> 
> I AM WILD! A beautiful wild flower
> 
> Love you @Iceman1216
> Glad you would not have thought I am from Utah because I am too cool! Hehe!
> You made my day!


Shiiiiit, I had you pegged for Utah a looong time ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No one needs to be worried about me I've had a good life I made a lot of mistakes and it is time I clean up a few of them


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

I will, America.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Shiiiiit, I had you pegged for Utah a looong time ago.


I'm so going to fuck her it might be like the last worthwhile thing in life for me

Painful when can I come have sex with you


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's hot I totally know where to steal my next bottle of cough gels from


Ya I know all the ins and outs of retail theft and strong arm robberies, 'cause I was a junkie and have a sophomoric brain trapped in a 34 year old's body. A sexy body tho. ;]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> I will, America.


good luck there's three hundred million people here bro

How do you know I'm not several people sharing one account how do you know I'm not the whole world and all of its fuck ups through one person

How do you know that I'm not you and you're not me


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Shiiiiit, I had you pegged for Utah a looong time ago.



Fuck off ! 
no one asked you!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Ya I know all the ins and outs of retail theft and strong arm robberies, 'cause I was a junkie and have a sophomoric brain trapped in a 34 year old's body. A sexy body tho. ;]


You sound like a good person bro I would so chill with you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Fuck off !
> no one asked you!


Can we have sex you're really fucking hot women normally don't get my motor going but you do and I like your mind wheel


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> You sound like a good person bro I would so chill with you


I'm breaking good buddy


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> good luck there's three hundred million people here bro
> 
> How do you know I'm not several people sharing one account how do you know I'm not the whole world and all of its fuck ups through one person
> 
> How do you know that I'm not you and you're not me



I see you are very uncomfortable...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I see you are very uncomfortable...


How about suck my dick motherfucker


----------



## Shady's Fox

And by the way, just saying this.. I use a VPN, I have to. My work says so, my job.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't do jokes again, ye


----------



## SS373dOH

Just meet at the docks in NJ with skl, lakia's ghost, CH, and me, and we'll have a royal rumble !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> And by the way, just saying this.. I use a VPN, I have to. My work says so, my job.


Yeah it's a dumbass place to throw off your IP because ain't nobody going to fucking Romania bitch why don't you just tell us where you really are no one really fucking cares about you men it's not like I do everybody's got something better to do with their lives


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so going to fuck her it might be like the last worthwhile thing in life f





Captain.Heroin said:


> Can we have sex you're really fucking hot women normally don't get my motor going but you do and I like your mind wheel



You would never go back though my sexy big D!
All your dudes would be like...WTF happened??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Just meet at the docks in NJ with skl, lakia's ghost, CH, and me, and we'll have a royal rumble !


 that makes me really sad I remember laika

No I hate thinking about death when it affects other people I don't mind me dying I really fucking hate watching friends and family die it's like the worst thing in the world to my little heart

I've been dealing a lot with some family passing and Friends dying this last year in this way Fucks with my sense of well-being I'm sorry guys


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

Again, I see that you are very uncomfortable. Overreacting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Again, I see that you are very uncomfortable. Overreacting.


lol

bro I can't even joke w/ you

"Suck my dick motherfucker" got no reaction out of you?  ok then.

Have fun, Romania


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> ^ Thats my $.02,
> 
> They have a no chase policy too


I remember working at a particular sporting goods store, once I found out most retailers are trained to not fuck with you once off property it was over.

It was over before that but it was rly over after...

The key part of it is being a youthful offender.  It's also wayy less embarrassing getting caught stealing at 15/16 vs 33 I guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> You would never go back though my sexy big D!
> All your dudes would be like...WTF happened??


They'll have to get the next best thing then; fuck 'em.  They had a free ride on the D train.  

They didn't want to put a ring on it.

I deserve someone who can complete me and talk spirituality and shit.


----------



## SS373dOH

Bluelight, mmm mm bitch. You might even fight a ninja or two.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I remember working at a particular sporting goods store, once I found out most retailers are trained to not fuck with you once off property it was over.
> 
> It was over before that but it was rly over after...
> 
> The key part of it is being a youthful offender.  It's also wayy less embarrassing getting caught stealing at 15/16 vs 33 I guess


It's sad when you're in your 30's shoplifting because you know you can't go another 10 years living like that.  

I'm gonna die young and I know it and I don't care.  Life is overrated.  It's for the plebe breeders.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> good luck there's three hundred million people here bro
> 
> How do you know I'm not several people sharing one account how do you know I'm not the whole world and all of its fuck ups through one person
> 
> How do you know that I'm not you and you're not me


I'm almost certain that BP was correct in his ascertation that you are all ai learning how to dehumanize me


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's sad when you're in your 30's shoplifting because you know you can't go another 10 years living like that.
> 
> I'm gonna die young and I know it and I don't care.  Life is overrated.  It's for the plebe breeders.


Winona made it kind of chic again...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Apparently my dear friend, Hezman hasn't been online since. Hopefully he will be good, I am gonna send him a P.M


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> that makes me really sad I remember laika
> 
> No I hate thinking about death when it affects other people I don't mind me dying I really fucking hate watching friends and family die it's like the worst thing in the world to my little heart
> 
> I've been dealing a lot with some family passing and Friends dying this last year in this way Fucks with my sense of well-being I'm sorry guys



Hugs Captain.

That is horrible and you have a good heart. It feels.

Everything will be okay. 
Very warm close hugs to you from me.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> I remember working at a particular sporting goods store, once I found out most retailers are trained to not fuck with you once off property it was over.
> 
> It was over before that but it was rly over after...
> 
> The key part of it is being a youthful offender.  It's also wayy less embarrassing getting caught stealing at 15/16 vs 33 I guess


I was on the news a few years back. I made a stealing jacket. It has the inner lining cut so I could just whip items in. When I didnt have money, my guy would have me boost shit for bags. I walked out of Wal-Mart with my jacket almost bursting at the seams. Evaded police and they put my pic on the news. Never got caught.


Ps. Hi cops, it wasn't me.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's sad when you're in your 30's shoplifting because you know you can't go another 10 years living like that.
> 
> I'm gonna die young and I know it and I don't care.  Life is overrated.  It's for the plebe breeders.


I'm finding plebe life quite fits me.  Although, maybe a bit listless on this dark damp evening.


----------



## SS373dOH

I dont do that shit anymore, Im a sober, functioning member of society now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what the FUCK

I can't find ONE THING and it's hardcore pissing me off

SHADY no hard feelings but if I can't find it i'll take it as a sign from the universe to go back and start editing your posts for the lulz

start praying i find my thing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I'm finding plebe life quite fits me.  Although, maybe a bit listless on this dark damp evening.


that's because you're mentally healthy and cool brah


----------



## Hylight

SS373dOH said:


> I was on the news a few years back. I made a stealing jacket. It has the inner lining cut so I could just whip items in. When I didnt have money, my guy would have me boost shit for bags. I walked out of Wal-Mart with my jacket almost bursting at the seams. Evaded police and they put my pic on the news. Never got caught.
> 
> 
> Ps. Hi cops, it wasn't me.


IP'd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Winona made it kind of chic again...


ok you sold me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I was on the news a few years back. I made a stealing jacket. It has the inner lining cut so I could just whip items in. When I didnt have money, my guy would have me boost shit for bags. I walked out of Wal-Mart with my jacket almost bursting at the seams. Evaded police and they put my pic on the news. Never got caught.
> 
> 
> Ps. Hi cops, it wasn't me.


1) i love your story and 
2) 1st amendment free speech = defended.  they have to catch you in the act, no evidence.  blurry photo could be anybody THAT COULD BE A 400 LB FAT GUY IN NEW JERSEY

... I've been told I should be a defense attorney by tons of people.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I was on the news a few years back. I made a stealing jacket. It has the inner lining cut so I could just whip items in. When I didnt have money, my guy would have me boost shit for bags. I walked out of Wal-Mart with my jacket almost bursting at the seams. Evaded police and they put my pic on the news. Never got caught.
> 
> 
> Ps. Hi cops, it wasn't me.


Lol, I also utilized inside pockets but never to the point of self alterations.  

The only time we were caught was stealing beer and it was difficult explaining how I got the same shirt on as the big eared boy in the camera.

A friend once robbed a bank in some bumfuck town and jogged away like nothing happened.  They kept putting some photo of his hoodedc head on the news.  Eventually he got so sick of his wife that he just turned himself in to get away from her...


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## DopeM

Shady, have you fixed your closet yet?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did you choose to be born did you choose to be Devil's gospel did you choose to have a drug problem did you choose how tall your going to be or how big your dick was going to be did you choose your skin color how much of life is authentic
> All Human Action is a learned behavior the only unique thing about you are your perceptions a subjective reality that doesn't impact objective reality If people really do have free will there really just cancel out each other's quote on quote free will but it's not free nobody's really free we're all trapped in a prison of each other's design
> 
> The self is an illusion. What makes up my body what makes up each cell in my body what makes up those organelles just a bunch of small particle physics pieces puzzle pieces were all the same puzzle pieces Imagine The Space Between Us imagine the desk they're all made of quarks everything is it's an illusion of the macro illusion imagine that you keep zooming out and you see the whole universe you can't see me and you anymore but you can see the whole universe does that mean we stop existing just because we can't be seen
> 
> You can keep zooming in until you can't see us or the universe doesn't mean all those other things stop.
> 
> Reality just happens it's all predetermined there's no free will I'm sorry to tell you guys that because it's a really fucking ass kicking bummer to realize on psychedelics



I'm way too drunk to talk psychology but if you go your whole life telling yourself that you are helpless and will never be better then you won't. I personally refuse to go through life believing that I'm not worth being happy.

Wallowing is worthless. Nothing is predetermined. Everything means nothing but that means you can do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Lol, I also utilized inside pockets but never to the point of self alterations.
> 
> The only time we were caught was stealing beer and it was difficult explaining how I got the same shirt on as the big eared boy in the camera.
> 
> A friend once robbed a bank in some bumfuck town and jogged away like nothing happened.  They kept putting some photo of his hoodedc head on the news.  Eventually he got so sick of his wife that he just turned himself in to get away from her...


LOL what really?  SICK OF HIS WIFE so went to jail to get away from her?  Damn.

Makes me thankful I guess.  

The local news here wouldn't do that over petty shit it's hilarious.  They're more like "this dude shot 12 coppers before taking his own life" lulz.  It's like sick shit.  People are sick here.  My city is full of mentally sick/disabled people.  We're taking on all the sloths of the world for no reason in particular and it's quite posh.


----------



## DopeM

Sometimes I actually believe I chose to be here.  I'm sure its just a coping mechanism, but it feels nice thinking I chose the monotony of this middle class shit.  You gotta experience it all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm way too drunk to talk psychology but if you go your whole life telling yourself that you are helpless and will never be better then you won't. I personally refuse to go through life believing that I'm not worth being happy.
> 
> Wallowing is worthless.


Happiness is worth it, but living is overrated to me.  I just want to die, I don't get why that's SOOOsooOoooo much to ask for from Judeochristian society.  Suicide isn't a sin.  It's just a way to skip to the end if you're bored.  That's about it.  Life's a big joke to me.  I'm an atheist.  There's no heaven or hell that isn't right here on earth.  And I've seen enough of it.  

I might go on for a while.  Maybe I'll live to sleep with PAINFUL ONE but I think she's all flirt and no action.

I dunno though maybe I'll go to her state and see what all the fuss is about and then fuck the Mormon bois too


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL what really?  SICK OF HIS WIFE so went to jail to get away from her?  Damn.
> 
> Makes me thankful I guess.
> 
> The local news here wouldn't do that over petty shit it's hilarious.  They're more like "this dude shot 12 coppers before taking his own life" lulz.  It's like sick shit.  People are sick here.  My city is full of mentally sick/disabled people.  We're taking on all the sloths of the world for no reason in particular and it's quite posh.


i thought it was everywhere honestly.
but LA always was _really _sickk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Sometimes I actually believe I chose to be here.  I'm sure its just a coping mechanism, but it feels nice thinking I chose the monotony of this middle class shit.  You gotta experience it all


Yeah I start to think that too in my trips and then I have to remind myself "NO WAY IN HELL ANYONE WOULD CHOOSE THIS CPT. THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE ZERO FRIENDS AND ARE BLANK-STARING AT A WALL WHILE FOUR PEOPLE ARE STARING AT YOU WONDERING HOW FUCKED UP YOU ARE BECAUSE THEY DON'T GO EVEN A THIRD AS HEAVY AS YOU DO" hehe.

Trust me I know I didn't choose this.  I'd be a DOPEM in the next life.  Seems exhilarating and you had me sold at "heroin and acid".  That shit sounds luxurious and yes I've done that combo before many years ago = WONDERFUL.  

Itching my body just thinking about it.  Fuck.

OH GOD you know guys maybe I'm suicidal because of CB-1 withdrawal.  I should dab.  

I should never stop the madness.

I should remember HEY CAPTAIN YOU'VE BEEN A MAJOR POT HEAD FOR COUNTLESS YEARS DON'T JUST COLD TURKEY MARIJUANA BROSEPH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i thought it was everywhere honestly.
> but LA always was _really _sickk.


yeah like.... LA is like the center of the world's madness/anarchy/craziness.  The fact the cartels pour meth on the city until it's raining meth is kind of sick and doesn't help things.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cap I love you but I think your worldview is shit

Life means nothing so do what you want and be happy


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain, if you don't shut the fuck up. I will fuck you up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Cap I love you but I think your worldview is shit


Thanks bro.  You sound like my friends who want only positive outlooks on life and are scared if I bring up the truth of GLOBAL WARMING that they also fear a lot too.  It's like it's all a form of a deep-seated death phobia.  Get over that and you can get over anything.  Nothing's to be afraid of.  Nothing.  I'm not afraid of anything. 

Even if I wake up and Shady is holding a knife to my throat I'd probably laugh and offer to suck his D.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Happiness is worth it, . . . . . .m.
> 
> what the fuss is all about



eternally


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Captain, if you don't shut the fuck up. I will fuck you up.


Hey Shady

If I do then I can't shut up so why don't you whip your D out already


----------



## Shady's Fox

you piss me off


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Lol, I also utilized inside pockets but never to the point of self alterations.
> 
> The only time we were caught was stealing beer and it was difficult explaining how I got the same shirt on as the big eared boy in the camera.
> 
> A friend once robbed a bank in some bumfuck town and jogged away like nothing happened.  They kept putting some photo of his hoodedc head on the news.  Eventually he got so sick of his wife that he just turned himself in to get away from her...








Also, his wife mustve been quite the lassie


----------



## Hylight

what all the fuss is about !  ##%&@ 
dawgies !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm dying.  Fam is dying.  Earth is dying.  You'd have to have your head buried pretty deep in the sand to not smell the rotting corpses.  I'm just saying.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL what really?  SICK OF HIS WIFE so went to jail to get away from her?  Damn.
> 
> Makes me thankful I guess.
> 
> The local news here wouldn't do that over petty shit it's hilarious.  They're more like "this dude shot 12 coppers before taking his own life" lulz.  It's like sick shit.  People are sick here.  My city is full of mentally sick/disabled people.  We're taking on all the sloths of the world for no reason in particular and it's quite posh.


The story is a bit more complicated than that.

He was a marine who came home to find that his particular skill set (killing humans) was not rly as transferable to, say, middle management or any civilian position rly.  He had an infant and was falling behind on bills.  So, wifey masterminds this lil Podunk bank robbery and guilt trips him into doing it for the kid, the marriage, etc.  

After it's successful, she holds it over his head in every argument they get into, threatening to go to the police, says he'll lose custody, for a few years this goes on and he doesn't want to turn himself in for fear of the kid going into state custody.  Anyways yea, eventually he just had enough and made sure he had a decent attorney who made sure the kid would be in custody of his parents.  

Judge took it easy on him as it was not very big $, his having served in the Marines, and his obvious guilt over the situation.  

They sent him to the Adirondacks to move stones from one end of the trail to the other for a year and then he was out.  He finally just got full custody of his child and is doing a pretty good job all things considered.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice cheekbones hope

you look like you could hold your own in a brawl and would look pretty menacing here with all the kiddos and shorties and gurners.  You'd fit right in and I'd show ya the ropes.  

But rent here is crazy so don't move here pls it's so toxic here until the plebes go away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> The story is a bit more complicated than that.
> 
> He was a marine who came home to find that his particular skill set (killing humans) was not rly as transferable to, say, middle management or any civilian position rly.  He had an infant and was falling behind on bills.  So, wifey masterminds this lil Podunk bank robbery and guilt trips him into doing it for the kid, the marriage, etc.
> 
> After it's successful, she holds it over his head in every argument they get into, threatening to go to the police, says he'll lose custody, for a few years this goes on and he doesn't want to turn himself in for fear of the kid going into state custody.  Anyways yea, eventually he just had enough and made sure he had a decent attorney who made sure the kid would be in custody of his parents.
> 
> Judge took it easy on him as it was not very big $, his having served in the Marines, and his obvious guilt over the situation.
> 
> They sent him to the Adirondacks to move stones from one end of the trail to the other for a year and then he was out.  He finally just got full custody of his child and is doing a pretty good job all things considered.


wow

what a gold digging whore

"GO ROB THE BANK"

"U ROBBED A BANK U BETTER SUCK MY CLIT"

lol

if a man does that to a woman it's rape... but when a woman does it... it's just a gold digging whore

i like sexism

*i bet you she didn't serve a day LOL yay wimmenz*


----------



## SS373dOH

Omw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Omw


There's a lot of drugs here and good weather/fun times.  

I just wish I was more functional so I wasn't such a fuck up here.  I'll end up homeless and dead in a small handful of years.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Get the fuck out, suck my fuckin dick.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Get the fuck out, suck my fuckin dick.


i bet you have a vagina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


i love you hylight


----------



## Shady's Fox

Geez


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yeah, it's a Chernobyl vagina

do u want in?


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I start to think that too in my trips and then I have to remind myself "NO WAY IN HELL ANYONE WOULD CHOOSE THIS CPT. THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE ZERO FRIENDS AND ARE BLANK-STARING AT A WALL WHILE FOUR PEOPLE ARE STARING AT YOU WONDERING HOW FUCKED UP YOU ARE BECAUSE THEY DON'T GO EVEN A THIRD AS HEAVY AS YOU DO" hehe.
> 
> Trust me I know I didn't choose this.  I'd be a DOPEM in the next life.  Seems exhilarating and you had me sold at "heroin and acid".  That shit sounds luxurious and yes I've done that combo before many years ago = WONDERFUL.
> 
> Itching my body just thinking about it.  Fuck.
> 
> OH GOD you know guys maybe I'm suicidal because of CB-1 withdrawal.  I should dab.
> 
> I should never stop the madness.
> 
> I should remember HEY CAPTAIN YOU'VE BEEN A MAJOR POT HEAD FOR COUNTLESS YEARS DON'T JUST COLD TURKEY MARIJUANA BROSEPH


Why wouldn't anyone choose this?  You think that no super rich spoiled kids ever thought "I wish I could just blend in and be "normal" or some extra poor person would just want to live a little more comfortably?  

Maybe in a past life you came across a person that you felt you wanted to experience that solitude or whatever it is you are experiencing now as you blankly stare at a wall, maybe you were one of the three ppl wondering what's going in in Captain's head right now.  I can't explain how time works


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> There's a lot of drugs here and good weather/fun times.
> 
> I just wish I was more functional so I wasn't such a fuck up here.  I'll end up homeless and dead in a small handful of years.


I've already died, and have been homeless.
The nice weather would be something new tho.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah, it's a Chernobyl vagina
> 
> do u want in?


....that's hot, and yes, yes I do.  

Can I tease your clit with my tongue?

No, wait, sorry.... PO says she wants to be EXCLUSIVE


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Also, his wife mustve been quite the lassie


Nice!

Yea, she was a specimen alright


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> The nice weather would be something new tho.





SS373dOH said:


> I've already died, and have been homeless.
> The nice weather would be something new tho.


It's a fucking trick.  Endless summer is nothing more than a boring life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Why wouldn't anyone choose this?  You think that no super rich spoiled kids ever thought "I wish I could just blend in and be "normal" or some extra poor person would just want to live a little more comfortably?
> 
> Maybe in a past life you came across a person that you felt you wanted to experience that solitude or whatever it is you are experiencing now as you blankly stare at a wall, maybe you were one of the three ppl wondering what's going in in Captain's head right now.  I can't explain how time works


ummm because I have PTSD and my brain is really sick/dysfunctional.  Like there's easily 10 people I'd rather be no matter what, hands down.  I'm just shit.  

"Someone has to be me so I'm not an NPC bot" is also a major downer.  Yeah.  Or maybe I'm just an NPC bot taking drugs and shouldn't think much of my non-existence.  But then again I wouldn't have _thoughts_

man

you would be a trip to take acid with

it's so sad that shit is hard to come across compared to other drugs

whatever happened to that silo in Iowa


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> It's a fucking trick.  Endless summer is nothing more than a boring life.





DopeM said:


> It's a fucking trick.  Endless summer is nothing more than a boring life.


I now have a boring life in the siberia of the great Lakes. Although it has been a mild winter. Whatever! Dont ruin my dreams of sunshine !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Maybe I'm just upset because I'm still grieving over 7 deaths and the loss of a relationship that I still want but he's "depressed" and toxic like me (by "toxic" I mean SEVERE DEPRESSION WITH SUICIDAL IDEATION psychology has us all labeled to a T) so he couldn't even come over last night

so I just spend the nights alone

playing with my D by myself

at least I *finger gun blows* still have it... maybe that's what I'm holding on for.  At least get ugly/old/unattractive like Whitney Houston before I slam a half gram of cocaine in a scalding hot bathtub full of water for someone else to find my soupy body mess haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

Cap, lemme ask you something.

Have you ever traveled? Did you saw the world?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm the only person I know who could laugh at Whitney's death and think "yeah I'll go out like that, I wouldn't mind".... I heard it was really awful for the first responders

That might, *MIGHT* make me a bad person to want to leave a gnarly scene for some doggo to have to clean up but it's a sick death wish and someone's got to do it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Cap, lemme ask you something.
> 
> Have you ever traveled? Did you saw the world?


yes I have gone on about a dozen vacations as an adult, some before then w/ fam

I don't need to see any more of it.  People don't interest me.  The earth does.  I've seen enough of it.  I've chosen a death bed.  I'm ready to die in it.  

The average uninitiated person sees death as something to fear.  It's exhilarating.  Like riding a scary roller coaster but you'll be glad you got to experience it.  Death is just the beginning to life.


----------



## DopeM

I dunno maybe you were a PTSD researcher last life and you wanted to know how it really felt, bc afaik after talking with my father in law who was a nurse in Viet Nam, there is no way I could possibly comprehend how living with PTSD could be unless I experience it.  Maybe Rick doblin loaded his consciousnesd into your body just to experience PTSD and then try and help others.  I unno.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> slam a half gram of cocaine in a scalding hot bathtub full of water for someone else to find my soupy body mess haha


I mean, it will bring your veins closer to the surface skin.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Is your family still alive? If so, are you in good terms with them?


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> yes I have gone on about a dozen vacations as an adult, some before then w/ fam
> 
> I don't need to see any more of it.  People don't interest me.  The earth does.  I've seen enough of it.  I've chosen a death bed.  I'm ready to die in it.
> 
> The average uninitiated person sees death as something to fear.  It's exhilarating.  Like riding a scary roller coaster but you'll be glad you got to experience it.  Death is just the beginning to life.


I also don't understand travel junkies.

Although, there is some rly cool shit out there.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Is your family still alive? If so, are you in good terms with them?


aww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I dunno maybe you were a PTSD researcher last life and you wanted to know how it really felt, bc afaik after talking with my father in law who was a nurse in Viet Nam, there is no way I could possibly comprehend how living with PTSD could be unless I experience it.  Maybe Rick doblin loaded his consciousnesd into your body just to experience PTSD and then try and help others.  I unno.


Yeah it's possible.  I used to think I could "help others".  They have to find their own path though and I may or may not be a catalyst.  Normally I can't be because I'm all sorts of crazy toxic and no one believes my KRAZINESS with a capital K anyways.  *shrugs*

I plain gave up.  I had like a short list of peeps I wanted to help.  Most of the IRL peeps are like on their own path/journey and I can't help now, namely because of predeterminism.  

I helped myself I don't know what else I'm here to do, and unless it's FUCKING PAINFUL ONE I really don't care.  

OR MADNESS I'LL SUCK MADNESS DICK madness baby please come to me............................................ LET'S HAVE A 3 WAY WITH PAINFUL 1 PLEASE MADNESS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Is your family still alive? If so, are you in good terms with them?


I experienced some deaths in the family; the ones that are left are highly disappointed with my druggie lifestyle and think lowly of my shit self.  And I don't want to stick around and watch them go too, so...

We're on OK terms.  They don't like me.  I love them.  Morality is a macro illusion and if they understood this they'd kick me like a bad habit.  But love keeps us together.  I authentically love them.  They pretend to love me.  But that's OK with me because they'll learn it one day, I hope.  I think my mom authentically loves me.  She really does.  And so does one of my siblings.  The others tolerate me, at best, pity me at worst.

The other fam members who authentically loved me are dead/dying and it is crushing my soul because they were my whole world for so long.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I now have a boring life in the siberia of the great Lakes. Although it has been a mild winter. Whatever! Dont ruin my dreams of sunshine !


You'd probably do alright as a boardwalk hustler out there.  Lord knows I'd donate dollar or 40 to the cause.  But I'm a sucker for a good magic trick.  Especially when it involves making beer disappear


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I also don't understand travel junkies.
> 
> Although, there is some rly cool shit out there.


Traveling is fun honestly like there's a few vacations I'd recommend but yeah, having a home and a homestead and working it up is half the right-side dream.  It's a beautiful dream.  

Thank you for talking some sense into me DOPEM.  You've gotta be the world's best dad because no one else in the whole world would ever care to try to talk sense into me.

They are either "YOU'RE TOXIC" or they're just as toxic as me and unable to try to help.  Other than like ONE HUMAN BEING IRL who showed me a modicum of niceness for no reason in particular.  Well... they wanted to suck and ride my D so... maybe that was a motivating factor.

There's been maybe half a dozen people who actually tried to help me in life in small ways you feel like 1 of them.  It's been my ex who died, and I still cry over his loss, a few other dudes irl, my fam and you.  And maybe a few BL'ers too like MAL and madness and what not.

Most other people just plain don't give a fuck because I'm toxic and I can't blame them I know I'm crazy.


----------



## DopeM

The "you're toxic" ppl are literally the worst


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> The "you're toxic" ppl are literally the worst


well like.... I would agree tentatively but I reserve the "you're more toxic than....ME/?!?!?!?!?!?!?" line for some bois whose hearts I have to break before they break mine.

Like whorella. 

LOL i'M STILL CALING HIM THAT hahahhhahaha.  I shouldn't hang out w/ him anymore but he's too cute/ the sex too good not to.  

I'm glad I didn't last night and he isn't hitting me up tonight I hope he just drops me like a bad habit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAYBE I'M SAD BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE AN ASS TO FUCK

the answer is obvious.... install grindr again

but I don't like that it's too toxic like everyone has a sexual hang up or headgame going on and are selfish lovers and I can't vibe w/ that right

LOL .... I don't like when ppl call me toxic... but ya I do the same thing.  But I won't say it to their face LOL.... like save that shit for your gal pals AMIRITE hahaha. 

Oh god. 

Sorry guys I'm all mentally fucked up.  My mind was breaking last year and I was very close to a nervous breakdown / suicide attempt.  I don't like watching someone I love die let alone like seven loved ones.  That fucking hurt.  It was like ripping off all the soul bandaids all at once and I'm still screeching in pain.


----------



## DopeM

Yea it's fine to realize someone isnt good for you.  It's another to just label everything and anyone toxic


----------



## Shady's Fox

ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea it's fine to realize someone isnt good for you.  It's another to just label everything and anyone toxic


Yeah well I'm toxic though so takes 1 to know 1 amirite lol

also I forgave him in my heart/head and have been nothing but nice to him without reason despite my inner borderline self not seeing a need to, I still am because he's just too cute and I like to forgive and forget now it's *so exhilarating* 

uhhhhhhmmmm but I maybe should trash the relationship because I don't want my heart to grow HEART FEELINGS again

I don't like being IN LOVE with people it's really vulnerable and too many fucking hang ups and shit

I just wanna FUCK is that so hard.  And he won't say that to me so I should ignore him I guess.  

UGH.  I have to go throw these peppers into my taters and MASHMASHMASH and ompomp

i'm still CRAVING calories I legit will run out of food $ and need an EBT card soon.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I've been homeless in the past.. I survived.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I've been homeless in the past.. I survived.


That's probably because you're a good person shady.  Keep believing in yourself.  

I just wish I could get laid tonight and not feel so... alone.  

I think that's what my buddy needed too he never told me why he was so upset but then was implying I "cheered him up" maybe he just needed a nice D to suck

sigh

I'll have to jerk off tonight and think about... oh I don't know.  Dumb shit stuff.  Or maybe think about madness sucking on painful one's tits while I try to suckle the other one but he just growls and hogs both of them, plays w/ them

ok I think I have enough thought material Imma go lay down and try to whack one out.


----------



## Shady's Fox

What the fuck? My eyes are bleeding from reading that. What the fuck.

No. I survived because I wanted to. I knew that in a couple of years this will be over and so it was. Now I own two houses, one in the woods where I live and another one in London. It's a mansion. Beautiful family, 3/4 friends. Remember, if you are friend with everybody you are your own enemy. Count them on fingers.

This one where I live, it's very modern. A friend of mine works in the furniture/wood business so he helped me, and when I say help, it's a big fuckin help. Without him I couldn't found these kind of prices.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Huh?  Nah I like having more than a few friends.  Having a lot of friends is great.  I'm not like super-friendy but I have a few.  

Two houses sounds excessive.  I'll never own my own home nor do I want to.  

Thank you for the perspective shady.  If someone like you owns two homes it makes me proud not to have my own.


----------



## Shady's Fox

That sounds Shady.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It is.  I would rather be nothing. No one. Lost.  Dazed and confused.  High.  Blacked out.  Unconscious.  Ill get up and brush the ashes off me and ask questions later. 

Ugh i have to go to the CLINIC ugh.  No symptoms of anything but its nice to get a clean bill of health. 

I am legit crying.  Doesnt feel there is a reason for it.  Maybe because i had such a great trip.  FUCK THE PAIN AWAY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I blackout and when I come to I'm on the floor amongst a bunch of pillows and cradled next to painful one and Madness and he is sucking on her tits

Her big beautiful d-cups popping in my face too so I try sucking on one just one hot nipple but madness growls at me

He looks at me with eyes that I can tell are full of testosterone and Mystique so I let him have those tits while I go to town on her pussy just eating that shit out

I'm sucking the clit tongue fucking it I can smell madness ass and balls around me (a nice smell he showers well) I can feel the warmth emanating from his body and her body as I'm tongue fucking her eventually he's had enough with her tits and wants to fuck so I get a blow job while he's plowing her on her back

While he's doing his manly thing fucking the life out of her and somehow giving her life while doing this, I give him a bump and I take one of myself more like four or five nights start going into the blackout again still fully rock hard my ego dissolves and I just become then I'm now Madness and painful one there's a ghost getting sucked off in her mouth I don't know who that is but he's got a big dick and it's pretty fucking hot I can't peel my eyes away from madness going to town on her vagina

I start to see colorful shit rainbow Dimensions that I'm crawling through and sex is the answer I can feel myself edging and leaking precum when madness starts to cum inside of her I can feel it just as real as if I was him that causes me to come and that sets off painful ones orgasm and I feel that too in my body all three orgasms in one as if I was all three people

@madness00


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All right confession time just writing a story made me hard like really hard I want to jerk off now but I'm like resisting the bisexual nature of me I don't like my peas and mashed potatoes to touch normally but you know ever since recently I really like them Blended and just rub it all over my body

I think maybe tripping super hard around hot straight people made me bi

I feel unable to jerk off mostly because I'm wondering if I can get laid tomorrow I'll save it it's hard to know what will happen tomorrow I really want to just cuddle puddle with Madness and painful one


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> If someone wants to join me I can pay the flight costs


I would personally love to join you, schiz.
I "know" the area a bit and surely we would make it without too much flak from the Cambodians... the people and wanna live, too.


----------



## bremkat

i am back! how is everyone?

im scoitish and im cocaine ,lol


----------



## bremkat

and listening to tech house nom nom


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> All right confession time just writing a story made me hard like really hard I want to jerk off now but I'm like resisting the bisexual nature of me I don't like my peas and mashed potatoes to touch normally but you know ever since recently I really like them Blended and just rub it all over my body
> 
> I think maybe tripping super hard around hot straight people made me bi
> 
> I feel unable to jerk off mostly because I'm wondering if I can get laid tomorrow I'll save it it's hard to know what will happen tomorrow I really want to just cuddle puddle with Madness and painful one


my man!! 

how you doing today?


----------



## bremkat

IS IT WEIRD I PLAY THE GAME HEARTSTONE COKED OT OF MY BOX LOL


----------



## bremkat

anybody here lol? no real life friends now no  VIRTUAL buddies either


----------



## mal3volent

maybe if you get your cock out people will start talking


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> maybe if you get your cock out people will start talking


my cock goes in the way on coke.

have to lie over the toilet to piss


----------



## bremkat

question time guyts, how big should my next line be?

i lik input im a peer pressure advice taking kinda guy, plus i literally have no friends sitting in my moms basement, nj


----------



## Soso78

bremkat said:


> question time guyts, how big should my next line be?
> 
> i lik input im a peer pressure advice taking kinda guy, plus i literally have no friends sitting in my moms basement, nj


How much u got?


----------



## bremkat

had 3 small lines so that off a g mate.

my mums out (god i sound so sad) so i wanna get smashed and converse with you nice folk


----------



## mal3volent

Do u get disability or something?


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> Do u get disability or something?


i have severe arthritis so im at home for the time being.

Was with an abusive ex but thats done so went back home. sorry for sob story, and im not entirely sure if your taking the cunt or not lol


----------



## bremkat

fuck ignore tht last post!!! YES! i get disability benefit, haha mind working overtime haha


----------



## mal3volent

I never take the cunt...I almost did once but I had technical difficulties 

so you gonna take pics of your lines or what


----------



## Soso78

Put whatever u got left in a little pile then go for it.
Tony Montana style.


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> I never take the cunt...I almost did once but I had technical difficulties
> 
> so you gonna take pics of your lines or what


fuck that would be great!! iv no cam, and since said ex iv had no phone.

god i sound like a dick! if i could i would, have faith oi wan, the force is strong with this one


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> I never take the cunt...I almost did once but I had technical difficulties
> 
> so you gonna take pics of your lines or what


Pretty sure the took the cunt with me at least once


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Put whatever u got left in a little pile then go for it.
> Tony Montana style.


too strong for that mate, did a half g slam before and was dead basically, best 20 seconds of my life lol


----------



## Soso78

Well what don’t kill make u stronger, so strong or dead it is.


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Well what don’t kill make u stronger, so strong or dead it is.


tbf that was my motto for a while but the mini heart attacks and strokes add up lol


----------



## Soso78

Pussy


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Pussy


sorry lad. what are you on?


----------



## mal3volent

This is how he is sober man.

hes British keep that in mind


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> This is how he is sober man.
> 
> hes British keep that in mind


im scottish so i take it all with a pinch of salt. Sobers great, then you find drugs and the banality of everyday existence dissipates if only for a while


----------



## mal3volent

Oh yeah I forgot you're the Scottish guy

I thought you said something about NJ earlier


----------



## Soso78

Don’t take it with a pinch of salt. 
don’t cut it with anything


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you're the Scottish guy
> 
> I thought you said something about NJ earlier


nah scottish and proud, and yes i WAS on heroin like trainspotting hee hee haw haw


----------



## Soso78

bremkat said:


> nah scottish and proud, and yes i WAS on heroin like trainspotting hee hee haw haw


U heard of the mcphees


----------



## mal3volent

bremkat said:


> nah scottish and proud, and yes i WAS on heroin like trainspotting hee hee haw haw



doesnt look that bad tbh


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> doesnt look that bad tbh


thats the view from just doon the road wee man


----------



## mal3volent

I'm a mountain man myself, no one does coke here though


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> I'm a mountain man myself, no one does coke here though


we all did the dark web thing now i just have one guy from there who is in SA, dont touch anything else, been there done that, this is just a treat, it takes all my mental fortitude not to IV though lol


----------



## bremkat

hey everybody!! God i suppose most you ;mericans be sleeping lol


----------



## mal3volent

What are you doing now? Porn?


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> What are you doing now? Porn?


literally reading twitter waiting for my mum to come home so i can speak to her then have another line, bit edgy atm lol


----------



## mal3volent

Ah yes, Twitter is good for porn


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> Ah yes, Twitter is good for porn


like i said before my cock goes in the way lol, just wanting healthy debate you knoooooow


----------



## mal3volent

I'm on quite a bit of phenibut right now and I don't have that problem


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> I'm on quite a bit of phenibut right now and I don't have that problem


whats phenibut mate?


----------



## mal3volent

It's a Gabapentinoid 
very sour tasting
mellows you out


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> It's a Gabapentinoid
> very sour tasting
> mellows you out


aww we get pregab here, similar sort of thing i assume.

im stillll waiting on my mum to come home, come down a bit now just wanting to redose asap lol

thanks for conversing mate, appreciate it


----------



## mal3volent

You should steal your moms phone and take pictures, tell her you are applying for jobs


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> You should steal your moms phone and take pictures, tell her you are applying for jobs


Just don’t take it cash converters.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bremkat said:


> aww we get pregab here, similar sort of thing i assume.


Yes and no....
Pregab at 1,500-1,800mg will give a drunken feeling without the alcohol but coordination issues (and sight blurs).
Phenibut at the same dosage will make one feel like god in a public situation without the "alcohol" feeling, spot on accuracy with no issues with anything and all is well.
Just my experience.


----------



## Iceman1216

Painful One said:


> Awww!!
> Thank you so much darling!
> 
> You see what I mean?
> yeah, there are the strange bot like- too nice- too perfect people that get on your nerves!
> Then there are the really super cool folks. The one in a million  diamonds scattered around.
> But we  diamonds are the “outcasts”
> It is a strange state.
> 
> I was brought up with all the “Stepford wife” like bot women and I just couldn’t deal with it.
> I would literally freak because I just cannot be controlled like that!
> 
> I AM WILD! A beautiful wild flower
> 
> Love you @Iceman1216
> Glad you would not have thought I am from Utah because I am too cool! Hehe!
> You made my day!
> ❤❤❤


Hey girl , Don't get me wrong as a Male, dont get me wrong after seeing all that blond hair,Blue eyes , and Big Boobs , I thought I picked the wrong state to go to school in ( went to Co , Bolder Lol Hahah)
But the LDS church does have more of a Cult feeling to me than  AA & NA??
So one of my Favorite things to do on Vacation there is attend meetings ( Just My Tribe)
All is well  - ICE


----------



## bremkat

still waiting on my mum, purer para twitching out her window looking for the car lol, will update soon


----------



## Iceman1216

@PtahTek  "Phenibut at the same dosage will make one feel like god in a public situation without the "alcohol" feeling, spot on accuracy with no issues with anything and all is well. " Man :  WTF is this sounds like the answer to all my Prayers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> and listening to tech house nom nom



haha good times brem



bremkat said:


> my man!!
> 
> how you doing today?



I'm ah... how do you say.... _not well._

I fucked a bunch of shit up.



mal3volent said:


> I'm a mountain man myself


*WET*

bb let's fuck



bremkat said:


> hey everybody!! God i suppose most you ;mericans be sleeping lol


I normally don't sleep but I had to, because I fucked up a lot of shit and needed some perspective shifts.  I feel terrible now.


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> You should steal your moms phone and take pictures, tell her you are applying for jobs


i cant pal, gotta stay away from her, dying for another line but ill just drink my cider slowly til she comes home


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Iceman1216 said:


> Man : WTF is this sounds like the answer to all my Prayers


Exactly why some get on it and it gets out of control. Dependence is real with this stuff so one has to be very careful with dosing.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> haha good times brem
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ah... how do you say.... _not well._
> 
> I fucked a bunch of shit up.
> 
> 
> *WET*
> 
> bb let's fuck
> 
> 
> I normally don't sleep but I had to, because I fucked up a lot of shit and needed some perspective shifts.  I feel terrible now.


we all fuck up dude! Its how we bounce back that shows what were truly made off!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> we all fuck up dude! Its how we bounce back that shows what were truly made off!


I'm not going to bounce back.  Mostly because I'm so fat that gravity just pulls me closer to the earth which is waiting to eat me alive.  I'll die alone, I'll break off my own arms sharpen my bones and stab myself for each time I miss any of you.  I was trying to take someone I'll never be good enough to even look upon.  It's better to push me away while I'm slipping than to risk being dragged down.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol um I remember writing this but I didn't jerk off damn I am so horned.
> 
> Woke up w/ a boner.... gonna have to jerk it out I guess.


you do that mate, then i expect in depth witty banter bwahahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> you do that mate, then i expect in depth witty banter bwahahaha


Oh yeah but I don't want to because I'm depressed.  Waffle Sock (I MISS HIM) used to say "big floppy useless dick hanging between my legs, why is it there" and things like that.  I so connected.  I miss him.


----------



## bremkat

this is ridiculous, my mum is still not home and im DYING to take another line, im a little drunk of the ciders so thats easy to mask to her, so time is what i have to abide to


----------



## bremkat

just phoned my mum (toscope out where she was) and she wont buy me more cider lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> this is ridiculous, my mum is still not home and im DYING to take another line, im a little drunk of the ciders so thats easy to mask to her, so time is what i have to abide to


I feel you man.  I'm not dying to do another line/shot like it's not a serious wish.  

I kind of want to be a better person but I know I'm incapable of it.  

In b4 devilsgospel says "CAPTAIN YOU HAVE FREE WILL".  Yeah sure it appears that way.  It's illusory.  The most I can do is change my observations/thoughts.  Zero impact on objective reality.  Society will either take care of me or it won't.   I'll either then appear to take care of myself or I won't.  It's all largely or entirely not in my volitional control.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> just phoned my mum (toscope out where she was) and she wont buy me more cider lol


that's sweet of her to sometimes do that though.  

My parents are so sick of my shit that I dreamed my family were asking me to be homeless last night.  And sadly I think it's actually in their minds but they can't actually ask me to do something they wouldn't.

I wish they just would because I really don't care.   I'll make sacrifices for the fam.  I can't provide and I'm supposed to be a provider (GENDER ROLES LUL).  I mean I fit the gender role of a man pretty well aside from being a MONUMENTAL FUCK UP junkie.  Things would be easier if I had a vagina / tits then I could REALLY get to TWERK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear bremkat

you are incredibly kind to me but thank you I don't think I'm capable of change.  More importantly my sick brain has a jonah complex so I'm scared of change, success, the transition to death.  I basically just get off on the endgame, the ultimate experiences, the trips, the ego death, the actual dying and actual death.  It's all I want "for me" now.  I want life/love for the rest of the world.  

I don't want to have to sit by and watch people I love get sick and die.  It's tearing my mind apart and I was very close to mentally breaking down and killing myself last year over grief. 

I don't know why I can't just get help and get back on my feet.  Other than determinism I don't know what is possibly causing this because _there longer seem to be causes just effects to outside-this-universe actions_.  

I know I sound crazy and ya'll gonna tell me STOP ABUSING PSYCHEDELICS CAPTAIN.  I can't.  I want to get in as many awesome experiences as I can.

YESTERDAY I WENT INTO A PROLONGED KHOLE.  I went to the bathroom.  I TRIPPED BACK AND RELIVED ENTIRE, AND I MEAN ENTIRE 10+ HOUR LONG TRIPS FROM MY YOUTH.

Then I looked up AND I WAS OLD AND TOTALLY OLDER THAN THOSE TRIPS.  I WENT BACK IN TIME TO TRIP AGAIN.  You can bounce from thought to thought; manifest it.  We're only in this frame of time because it's what we're OBSERVING.  All of time has ALREADY HAPPENED.  It was SO COOL. 

I tell my friends about the type of crazy trip shit I experience and I get blank stares most of the time.  One dude seemed to get it yesterday.  I hope I shared a good amount of my shit because I'm not greedy but my vision is pretty bad.  Then again this shit is pretty "I want" so I think I shared nicely.  GOD he was so hot.  It's the guy I AM NOT EVEN HOOKING UP WITH but totes would, he's fucking GORGEOUS.  I would tell him that to his face but that's uhm... off putting or overwhelming to some to get a really good sexual compliment.  

fuck every day I wake up sweating from PTSD and it's so gross.  Even if I wake up calm my body does not.


----------



## bremkat

mums home, just took the dog for the shortest of walks, got berated for asking her to buy me alcholol, now LINE TIME! Fuck yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> mums home, just took the dog for the shortest of walks, got berated for asking her to buy me alcholol, now LINE TIME! Fuck yeah


It didn't hurt your feelings?  Wow nice.  

I'd feel like a piece of shit but I tend to get down on myself a lot. 

I apparently must have a disabled anti-reward center that doesn't know when to not be a buzz kill.  What i like to do disables this part of the brain through AMPA temporarily.

Not like any of this matters.  If I was a well adjusted doggo I'd  go borking and at least get one more decent trip in today while I still have time off.  But I'm too depressed.  I kind of feel like going into the real world for a while but it doesn't deserve me.  Nothing does.


----------



## mal3volent

bremkat said:


> mums home, just took the dog for the shortest of walks, got berated for asking her to buy me alcholol, now LINE TIME! Fuck yeah



How's the rush?


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's sweet of her to sometimes do that though.
> 
> My parents are so sick of my shit that I dreamed my family were asking me to be homeless last night.  And sadly I think it's actually in their minds but they can't actually ask me to do something they wouldn't.
> 
> I wish they just would because I really don't care.   I'll make sacrifices for the fam.  I can't provide and I'm supposed to be a provider (GENDER ROLES LUL).  I mean I fit the gender role of a man pretty well aside from being a MONUMENTAL FUCK UP junkie.  Things would be easier if I had a vagina / tits then I could REALLY get to TWERK.


fuck mate, my parents took me in from being homeless, iv been so far down im gracious just to have food on my table, fuck it lets get high!!


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> How's the rush?


just had a healthy sized one so waiting game, thanks for asking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> fuck mate, my parents took me in from being homeless, iv been so far down im gracious just to have food on my table, fuck it lets get high!!


My parents don't 'live here and I wouldn't accept going to live back with them even if they were.  I am just too much of a fuck up.  

I am in benzo wd "ACCORDING TO OTHERS" it just makes me manic and I like the energy.

I KNOW I'm in CANNABINOID WITHDRAWAL and it is KICKING MY ASS I have to have a dab before I start acting out or hurting myself.  Every other thought in my head is planning suicide (I KNOW TOTES MENTALLY HEALTHY RIGHT).  I'll get past this, I think.  

It would help if I could stay anesthetized for a while.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It just dawned on me BREMKAT'S parents are helping him out and he probably has a chance.  My fam is actively trying to give up on me and I love it.  This is the universe's way of calling me into death throes.  It feels pretty awesome and exhilarating but I guess scary at the same time because I don't like change and I like y'all so much.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> My parents don't 'live here and I wouldn't accept going to live back with them even if they were.  I am just too much of a fuck up.
> 
> I am in benzo wd "ACCORDING TO OTHERS" it just makes me manic and I like the energy.
> 
> I KNOW I'm in CANNABINOID WITHDRAWAL and it is KICKING MY ASS I have to have a dab before I start acting out or hurting myself.  Every other thought in my head is planning suicide (I KNOW TOTES MENTALLY HEALTHY RIGHT).  I'll get past this, I think.
> 
> It would help if I could stay anesthetized for a while.


shit man i had to stop the weed coz all we have is super strenght yakuza skunk that makes you para, literally too strong you know


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> It just dawned on me BREMKAT'S parents are helping him out and he probably has a chance.  My fam is actively trying to give up on me and I love it.  This is the universe's way of calling me into death throes.  It feels pretty awesome and exhilarating but I guess scary at the same time because I don't like change and I like y'all so much.


thank you, my mum is an angel but my dad and i dont get on but mums the boss so i get to stay lol


----------



## Soso78

bremkat said:


> fuck mate, my parents took me in from being homeless, iv been so far down im gracious just to have food on my table, fuck it lets get high!!


That’s a good way to re pay them pickin u up out the gutter. Gettin drunk and high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> shit man i had to stiop the weed coz all we have is super strenght yakuza skunk that makes you para, literally too strong you know


I don't get paranoid from meth or cannabis so I can use high potency shatter and it's just brain candy to me.  It really sucks because I don't have much left and am going broke like a sick bitch.  

WHY DID YOU SPEND $ ON PSYCHEDELICS IF YOU NEED WEED
because I could have blown through what I had on shatter depressed/solo anyways it wouldn't have been worth it.  

WHY DON'T YOU ACCEPT HELP FROM OTHERS
Pride.  And pride is a sin.  And I'm a sinner.  I would feel better dying alone.  I don't know why.  I would explore that more but it's kind of hard to choose what your mind perceives ALMOST AS IF MY PERCEPTIONS ARE ALSO BEYOND ANY VOLITIONAL CONTROL.  Haha.  

Zero free will.  Everything is orchestrated, programmed, planned.  Everything.  THEY THOUGHT THIS ALL OUT BEFORE HAND...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> That’s a good way to re pay them pickin u up out the gutter. Gettin drunk and high.


To be fair that's why I don't let anyone help me out because I know I can't do better and I don't want to disappoint anyone I love.  It's a bad feel.

Leave bremkat alone though because shame normally makes ppl just use harder.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't get paranoid from meth or cannabis so I can use high potency shatter and it's just brain candy to me.  It really sucks because I don't have much left and am going broke like a sick bitch.
> 
> WHY DID YOU SPEND $ ON PSYCHEDELICS IF YOU NEED WEED
> because I could have blown through what I had on shatter depressed/solo anyways it wouldn't have been worth it.
> 
> WHY DON'T YOU ACCEPT HELP FROM OTHERS
> Pride.  And pride is a sin.  And I'm a sinner.  I would feel better dying alone.  I don't know why.  I would explore that more but it's kind of hard to choose what your mind perceives ALMOST AS IF MY PERCEPTIONS ARE ALSO BEYOND ANY VOLITIONAL CONTROL.  Haha.
> 
> Zero free will.  Everything is orchestrated, programmed, planned.  Everything.  THEY THOUGHT THIS ALL OUT BEFORE HAND...


i think you and i  in person would make a brainstorm hurricane. Your on my level dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

reasons why I like BREMKAT and DOPEM

they at least sympathize with my sob story and don't try to force me off a ledge but paint a picture where I don't have to jump.  That's some kindness I didn't expect/don't deserve and I love ya'll so much.


----------



## bremkat

im here man, im here, always have a sympathetic ear and a witty outlook, times are hard, gotta just keep on keeping on


----------



## Soso78

Wallowing in self pity will get u nowhere


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> i think you and i  in person would make a brainstorm hurricabe. Your on my level dude


thanks bro.  I'm not feeling too hot at the moment.  Like I am sexy as fuck but that's all I've got and I might as well trash this person before life trashes me.  Life is harsh, cruel, impermanent and full of suffering.  The best I can do is run off to the edge of the world and orchestrate a painless suicide.  

I HAVE TO ESCAPE ALL MY FEARS.  Perhaps dying still holds a fear over me.  It's unhealthy and I want that gone, too.  Perhaps I must dose soon.  

I would go out in person but I like my tunes on this shit.  

HMMMM decisions decisions. 

Maybe I'll do one here and one in public and sleep somewhere in public tonight contemplating life and death, the vertical death structure, my descent and ascent, and that life is very long and I don't think I deserve all that I could otherwise have.


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Wallowing in self pity will get u nowhere


sometimes it helps to gain a new perspective though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Wallowing in self pity will get u nowhere


If I was wallowing my post style would be like 

"WAHAHHAHAHAHHAH" and I'm actually working on acceptance ok

thank you soso for your generosity and concern    you're a good guy too


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> thanks bro.  I'm not feeling too hot at the moment.  Like I am sexy as fuck but that's all I've got and I might as well trash this person before life trashes me.  Life is harsh, cruel, impermanent and full of suffering.  The best I can do is run off to the edge of the world and orchestrate a painless suicide.
> 
> I HAVE TO ESCAPE ALL MY FEARS.  Perhaps dying still holds a fear over me.  It's unhealthy and I want that gone, too.  Perhaps I must dose soon.
> 
> I would go out in person but I like my tunes on this shit.
> 
> HMMMM decisions decisions.
> 
> Maybe I'll do one here and one in public and sleep somewhere in public tonight contemplating life and death, the vertical death structure, my descent and ascent, and that life is very long and I don't think I deserve all that I could otherwise have.


mate im coked out of my box but too scared to put tunes on in case my mum sneaks up on me and comes in my room BEAT THAT lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> sometimes it helps to gain a new perspective though


This.  Perspective shifts/changes are important for me.   Brem gets it. 

I am almost shocked he's smarter than soso like he's further on the path.  What???? Lol


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I was wallowing my post style would be like
> 
> "WAHAHHAHAHAHHAH" and I'm actually working on acceptance ok
> 
> thank you soso for your generosity and concern    you're a good guy too


That’s what ur posts are like.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> mate im coked out of my box but too scared to put tunes on in case my mum sneaks up on me and comes in my room BEAT THAT lol


Oh well yeah.  

If anyone knocks on my door w/ a noise complaint I open the door fully naked and, while at least semi-hard, ask if they like to suck.  

lul

You can stay my landlord hates me but they wouldn't keep coming back for another peek if they did.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> This.  Perspective shifts/changes are important for me.   Brem gets it.
> 
> I am almost shocked he's smarter than soso like he's further on the path.  What???? Lol


child prodigy my man, its still deep rooted in me but i went down the drug taking path, thanks for understanding


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> That’s what ur posts are like.


OK I'll keep that in mind DAD

I'll try to be POSITIVE, alright MOTHER?  

I'm SOooOooOoOOOOooo sorry.  

OK I LOVE MY LIFE I LOVE THIS RECORD AND.... I love jumping into holes to escape temporal mechanics for a while because it too is illusory.  

I might just treat myself to a morning cup of joe.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> This.  Perspective shifts/changes are important for me.   Brem gets it.
> 
> I am almost shocked he's smarter than soso like he's further on the path.  What???? Lol


What paths that? Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> child prodigy my man, its still deep rooted in me but i went down the drug taking path, thanks for understanding


They always labeled me "gifted" when I was younger.  I naturally assumed this meant I got to grow up and do all the good sex and drugs.


----------



## bremkat

in simple terms, im under my parents roof hiding my coke taking and trying to muddle along, seriously yous are helping me so much, iv never f5d more in my life


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> They always labeled me "gifted" when I was younger.  I naturally assumed this meant I got to grow up and do all the good sex and drugs.


Gifted or “special”


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> What paths that? Lol


*As long as there is attachment to things that are
unstable, unreliable, changing and impermanent,
there will be suffering
when they change, when they cease to be
what we want them to be.

If craving is the cause of suffering, then the cessation
of suffering will surely follow from 'the complete
fading away and ceasing of that very craving':
its abandoning, relinquishing, releasing, letting go. *

I have written, extensively, on these last parts.  Abandonment.  Relinquishing control.  Releasing all my fears.  Forever letting go to never return here.  

I have to make life permanent and concrete by not fucking around in it any more and any more I do here is damaging what could be the best possible life I have.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> They always labeled me "gifted" when I was younger.  I naturally assumed this meant I got to grow up and do all the good sex and drugs.


if i was gay id fuck you, let that sink in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> in simple terms, im under my parents roof hiding my coke taking and trying to muddle along, seriously yous are helping me so much, iv never f5d more in my life


EVERY DAY love yourself, love your fam/everyone else and forgive anyone/anything that's wronged you.  It's a very beautiful thing.  

You'll find your way, you'll make a lot of friends and they'll help round your character out and show you the way.  

I'd have laughed at me too and scoffed at the notion.  But it's real.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> if i was gay id fuck you, let that sink in


ok... that's hot.  

That makes me feel hot.  

I think I can smile and get around for a trip now.  I'm just not trying to build insane tolerance to this compound I really like my trips.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> *As long as there is attachment to things that are
> unstable, unreliable, changing and impermanent,
> there will be suffering
> when they change, when they cease to be
> what we want them to be.
> 
> If craving is the cause of suffering, then the cessation
> of suffering will surely follow from 'the complete
> fading away and ceasing of that very craving':
> its abandoning, relinquishing, releasing, letting go. *
> 
> I have written, extensively, on these last parts.  Abandonment.  Relinquishing control.  Releasing all my fears.  Forever letting go to never return here.
> 
> I have to make life permanent and concrete by not fucking around in it any more and any more I do here is damaging what could be the best possible life I have.


Just get out more


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> That’s a good way to re pay them pickin u up out the gutter. Gettin drunk and high.


they get their digs money. i pay them handsomely, i take offense to that. Im not a user


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Just get out more


That actually vibes against relinquishing control and letting go.  

I like for the universe to get me to go out, I don't so much do it.  If I do it's not going to be as good, if that makes a lick of sense. 

If I have free will it's only to explore certain macro phenomena and in my explorations I generally fuck shit up.

Imagine you're given a RUBIK'S CUBE.  This is your life.

twist it around all you want, you'll just fuck it up with no hope of reconfiguring it because most of us couldn't put a rubik's cube together to save our lives without popping out the pieces.

I CAN GET 2/3RDS OF IT DONE and then I'm like brain farting on how the rest is done.  I used to be able to do it when I had better memory/spatial reasoning when I was way younger.


----------



## bremkat

im basically a cripple so work i can do is thin on the ground, sorry if i raised any of your hackles


----------



## Soso78

That’s hot
I’m gay
I hate myself
I need dick
Wwaahhhhh benzos
I like dopem
This sums up all your posts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> i take offense to that.


Don't take offense to it.  If it is patently false then just laugh it off/feel bad they don't understand your truth.

Because honestly offense/bad feels never got anyone anywhere.  

The only reason I cultivate my sadness is because it takes me places.


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> That’s hot
> I’m gay
> I hate myself
> I need dick
> Wwaahhhhh benzos
> I like dopem
> This sums up all your posts


your either a great troll or love conflict or BOTH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> That’s hot
> I’m gay
> I hate myself
> I need dick
> Wwaahhhhh benzos
> I like dopem
> This sums up all your posts


...Fair enough I'll take that into consideration.  

So what I'm supposed to hate sucking D's and hate DOPEM?  Nah I like loving those things too.  

LET GO AND LET GOD


----------



## Soso78

bremkat said:


> they get their digs money. i pay them handsomely, i take offense to that. Im not a user


Respect and makin them proud prob worth more than your money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> your either a great troll or love conflict or BOTH


He's got a point.

More of my posts should be sex fantasies of me doing drugs with madness and painful one in a bisexual cuddle puddle where it starts with me feeding madness an E pill and sucking his D then we do a road trip to Utah and meet up w/ painful one where he totally owns that shit and limits my interactions through his manliness but we all get off in the end like I wrote. 

GOD THAT'S SO HOT i'm so going to imagine that when I go tripping.  Just fucking painful one and madness and I tag teaming her and shit.  HOT.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Respect and makin them proud prob worth more than your money.


Caring what other people think of you is the exact definition of hell.

If me being my true self disappoints them I'd rather disappoint.  That's their emotional perception/hangups and I can't control that or be responsible for it.


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Respect and makin them proud prob worth more than your money.


deep down thats all i want, esp as an only child but drugs RUINED me, i truly believe mkat, mephedrone, gave me arthritis and wrecked my head, im not playing the blame game but im only here for fun


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAME TO AGAIN.  I must have done a line with madness because I come to and he's still out of it.  Painful one is at our dicks, sucking on them one by one.  We are both rock hard and I'm precumming already.  I shoot my load while I watch totally anesthetized madness blow his second load.  

Our cum all over her gorgeous face, some of it on her tits.  I start to come to enough to be able to move; moving around is bizarrely challenging.  I start to lick semen off her nipple and suckling on it. 

Madness comes to for round three...

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I CAME TO AGAIN.  I must have done a line with madness because I come to and he's still out of it.  Painful one is at our dicks, sucking on them one by one.  We are both rock hard and I'm precumming already.  I shoot my load while I watch totally anesthetized madness blow his second load.
> 
> Our cum all over her gorgeous face, some of it on her tits.  I start to come to enough to be able to move; moving around is bizarrely challenging.  I start to lick semen off her nipple and suckling on it.
> 
> Madness comes to for round three...
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED


wow some erotic imagery there my man lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

物の哀れ 

and stuff


----------



## Soso78

bremkat said:


> deep down thats all i want, esp as an only child but drugs RUINED me, i truly believe mkat, mephedrone, gave me arthritis and wrecked my head, im not playing the blame game but im only here for fun


Trust me I understand what ur sayin but never too late. I hate hearing people say they are ruined or can’t change. don’t give up urself ffs.
If u here for fun then captain h is ur man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> wow some erotic imagery there my man lol


My #1 gift is my dick, and my writing style so I write a bunch of shoddy erotic literature.  

When I wasn't even 18 I was parodying Disney films erotically because fuck why not.  It was hilarious.  Edgy.  I loved it.

Wouldn't change that part of me for anything.


----------



## bremkat

Soso78 said:


> Trust me I understand what ur sayin but never too late. I hate hearing people say they are ruined or can’t change. don’t give up urself ffs.
> If u here for fun then captain h is ur man.


i am here for fun, simply my real life 'friends' are all smackheads, iv got away from that so im just having fun here with you guys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Trust me I understand what ur sayin but never too late. I hate hearing people say they are ruined or can’t change. don’t give up urself ffs.
> If u here for fun then captain h is ur man.


Life is one big joke to me, but I guess I can change SOSO.

I can become BISEXUAL and accept that too.  LOL

SEXUALITY IS A CHOICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE and i'm CHOOSING to be AWESOME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> i am here for fun, simply my real life 'friends' are all smackheads, iv got away from that so im just having fun here with you guys


If you're not here for fun then life's gonna suck you're doing it right man


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> My #1 gift is my dick, and my writing style so I write a bunch of shoddy erotic literature.
> 
> When I wasn't even 18 I was parodying Disney films erotically because fuck why not.  It was hilarious.  Edgy.  I loved it.
> 
> Wouldn't change that part of me for anything.


im not gay or bi my man but each to their own, im not sure if i can converse more deeply with such tangents though lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I guess the first step in being a bisexual klub kid is finding a "girlfriend" to hold my stuff while I trip out hard.  

But women are SO MUCH MAINTENANCE.  Men are easier.  They give their D/ass away for free, or only need to be taken out to a taco truck for a meal (<--ME!  i am a CHEAP DATE)

A little drugs helps too tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im not gay or bi my man but each to their own, im not sure if i can converse more deeply with such tangents though lol


I love my heteros, they have better drugs and I love seeing a man and woman together.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I love my heteros, they have better drugs and I love seeing a man and woman together.


like i said b4 my dick goes in the way on c haha, you filthy frankster


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM SO TOXIC THAT

I got a political text and I told them to go kill themselves.

Youtube asked me if I wanted to try YoutubeTV for free and I screamed all sorts of expletives _at a screen._

Every day I wake up crying and planning suicide until I manage to snap out of it.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I love my heteros, they have better drugs and I love seeing a man and woman together.


i touught the gays had the best drugs or is that a myth??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> like i said b4 my dick goes in the way on c haha, you filthy frankster


I lose sexual interest on meth/coke so I avoid those.  I get numb but hard on better drugs and can fuck for like hours.  

Then again I've been hard and fucking for hours on meth before but that shit is toxic it's a total placeholder for way better drugs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> i touught the gays had the best drugs or is that a myth??


Where I come from all they have is meth and GHB and poppers and I'M SO SICK OF THAT SCENE I like PSYCHEDELICS WEED ALCOHOL BENZOS DOWNERS GIVE ME ALL THE SEDATIVES. 

Straight ppl like downers more.

And GHB Is really just 1,4-BDO.  So eww.


----------



## Iceman1216

PtahTek said:


> Exactly why some get on it and it gets out of control. Dependence is real with this stuff so one has to be very careful with dosing.


O Shit !!! Just like everything else  I went from Morphine all the way down to Norco, looking for the Safe opiate , But have still found dependence. = When I suddenly stop using I go in to withdrawals ( even from low dose 30-40mgs/day , I hope that is Low??)
I guess, all addicts are looking for the Holy Grail , able to get high all we want and stop when ever we want with no negative side effects ???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's rare to find gay guys who are into the klub kid shit scene.  Most of them are not that brave/open about their sexuality.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL I need to copy/paste all the MADNESS/PO/CH sex stories I'm writing into WORDS.

I think I started around page 160 something. Please remind me after I come out of a heavy trip with zero recollection of who I am


----------



## bremkat

Iceman1216 said:


> O Shit !!! Just like everything else  I went from Morphine all the way down to Norco, looking for the Safe opiate , But have still found dependence. = When I suddenly stop using I go in to withdrawals ( even from low dose 30-40mgs/day , I hope that is Low??)
> I guess, all addicts are looking for the Holy Grail , able to get high all we want and stop when ever we want with no negative side effects ???


ic coke is the holy grail.

imo nothing comes close but ur 1 step from death so your playing with fire, iv shot fent done md etc, best is iv coke. danger danger


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pretty much I need a man w/ a high testosterone drive like MADNESS/MAL  love mah bois so masculine

and I totes got just that and it was fucking hot, like best sex ever and it is ONE NOTCH BETTER than WHORELLA DEVILLE.  LOL I am so going to have to forget my nickkname for him if he ever comes back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> ic coke is the holy grail.
> 
> imo nothing comes close but ur 1 step from death so your playing with fire, iv shot fent done md etc, best is iv coke. danger danger


honestly it always feels like crap to me but I was more of a meth guy

trust me high-potency/end-game psychedelics are where it's at.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ah fuck guys I have to go make breakfast, eat, shit, and then try to feel better about myself. 

I just want to die IS THAT SO MUCH TO ASK.  One of my fam members knows I'm suicidal or maybe I told them.  I don't really care if I live or die because I'm likely already dead and know I've already died.  So um.  Yeah.  

Fun times.  

I seriously cannot even afford food that's a good feeling.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly it always feels like crap to me but I was more of a meth guy
> 
> trust me high-potency/end-game psychedelics are where it's at.


done them all mate, dmt etc, im not bigging myself up im just stating what all iv done

and nothing compares to 50ish plus % coke iv, insane

you know how hard it was for me not to go to my chemist and get pins and bang my shit? i wrestle with myself every time,


----------



## bremkat

just done 0.12 line, nom nom, thanks to all you guys that are conversing with me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> done them all mate, dmt etc, im not bigging myself up im just stating what all iv done
> 
> and nothing compares to 50ish plus % coke iv, insane
> 
> you know how hard it was for me not to go to my chemist and get pins and bang my shit? i wrestle with myself every time,


oh yeah I have like 300 needles lying around I'm the worst with needles.  I didn't use one for like 5+ years.  And then my ex died and my hope in life went with him.  That was utterly traumatic for me. 

I don't know if you've tried K.  DMT is really far out and scary dying feeling.  I like a pleasant welcoming death feel so I try to avoid DMT now but I might dance with that devil again.  I'm kind of scared to, to be honest.



bremkat said:


> just done 0.12 line, nom nom, thanks to all you guys that are conversing with me


well thanks for joining us in the abyss bro we always love company here

I have to go eat


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh yeah I have like 300 needles lying around I'm the worst with needles.  I didn't use one for like 5+ years.  And then my ex died and my hope in life went with him.  That was utterly traumatic for me.
> 
> I don't know if you've tried K.  DMT is really far out and scary dying feeling.  I like a pleasant welcoming death feel so I try to avoid DMT now but I might dance with that devil again.  I'm kind of scared to, to be honest.
> 
> 
> well thanks for joining us in the abyss bro we always love company here
> 
> I have to go eat


speak soon bro!!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I normally don't sleep but I had to, because I fucked up a lot of shit and needed some perspective shifts. I feel terrible now.



Awww Captain. 
Give me a hug. It will be okay. 
Hope you feel better soon.
Drink some water honey. 
get hydrated. 

You did go off the rails a bit but all is well.
Things have a way of working themselves out.
Don’t you worry Love.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> speak soon bro!!


I can eat and type (I am Ganesh with tons of arms and shit and a big D) but um I don't like eating.  I just want out of this life. 

Every heavy user of this shit I've met is bone-thin and typically don't need speed to get like that.  It's probably because food seems like a joke compared to living/dying.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Awww Captain.
> Give me a hug. It will be okay.
> Hope you feel better soon.
> Drink some water honey.
> get hydrated.
> 
> You did go off the rails a bit but all is well.
> Things have a way of working themselves out.
> Don’t you worry Love.


Hun the only thing that is bringing me joy this morning is thinking about you me and madness in a 3some. 

Thank you for being you and talking stuff out w/ me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> in depth witty banter


So I was thinking deeply about what soso had to say

and he's right I can change

I'M GOING TO MOVE TO NEVADA AND BECOME A TOP DOLLAR GAY PROSTITUTE thank you for showing me my life has meaning SOSO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok doggos papa has to go out and buy ice cream before I get started


----------



## bremkat

had to attemp to eat curry lol, said i went and got a sandwhich when i got my ciders so wormed my way out of that one haha


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hun the only thing that is bringing me joy this morning is thinking about you me and madness in a 3some.
> 
> Thank you for being you and talking stuff out w/ me.




That would be very fun and sexy! 
I have to admit!

you are welcome.
Thank you for being you!
You are wonderful, amazing, and so much fun! 
Don‘t you be down.

I am here anytime to talk things out.
I will help you stabilize. 
I got your 6 baby!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just realized if I buy ice cream I'll have less than $5 left.  

LOL.

And I"ll just eat it all like a fatty anyways. 

I will probably have to burn through my $ and apply for EBT.  

FUN

i so want to die. 

WHY HAVEN'T YOU DABBED YET CAPTAIN

because drugs no longer hold any joy for me.  I use only for spiritual exploration and death.  Fun right?  

CAPTAIN GO HAVE A FUCKING DAB YOU TRY HARD

...ok....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> That would be very fun and sexy!
> I have to admit!
> 
> you are welcome.
> Thank you for being you!
> You are wonderful, amazing, and so much fun!
> Don‘t you be down.
> 
> I am here anytime to talk things out.
> I will help you stabilize.
> I got your 6 baby!


the question is can I play with madness' 6 while he fucks you missionary

i like to cup the balls and lick butt holes sometimes

anything to do w/ a hole and I'm down


----------



## bremkat

head is lovely now, i hope your all ok, in the simplest of terms


----------



## Iceman1216

Captain.Heroin said:


> dear bremkat
> 
> you are incredibly kind to me but thank you I don't think I'm capable of change.  More importantly my sick brain has a jonah complex so I'm scared of change, success, the transition to death.  I basically just get off on the endgame, the ultimate experiences, the trips, the ego death, the actual dying and actual death.  It's all I want "for me" now.  I want life/love for the rest of the world.
> 
> I don't want to have to sit by and watch people I love get sick and die.  It's tearing my mind apart and I was very close to mentally breaking down and killing myself last year over grief.
> 
> I don't know why I can't just get help and get back on my feet.  Other than determinism I don't know what is possibly causing this because _there longer seem to be causes just effects to outside-this-universe actions_.
> 
> I know I sound crazy and ya'll gonna tell me STOP ABUSING PSYCHEDELICS CAPTAIN.  I can't.  I want to get in as many awesome experiences as I can.
> 
> YESTERDAY I WENT INTO A PROLONGED KHOLE.  I went to the bathroom.  I TRIPPED BACK AND RELIVED ENTIRE, AND I MEAN ENTIRE 10+ HOUR LONG TRIPS FROM MY YOUTH.
> 
> Then I looked up AND I WAS OLD AND TOTALLY OLDER THAN THOSE TRIPS.  I WENT BACK IN TIME TO TRIP AGAIN.  You can bounce from thought to thought; manifest it.  We're only in this frame of time because it's what we're OBSERVING.  All of time has ALREADY HAPPENED.  It was SO COOL.
> 
> I tell my friends about the type of crazy trip shit I experience and I get blank stares most of the time.  One dude seemed to get it yesterday.  I hope I shared a good amount of my shit because I'm not greedy but my vision is pretty bad.  Then again this shit is pretty "I want" so I think I shared nicely.  GOD he was so hot.  It's the guy I AM NOT EVEN HOOKING UP WITH but totes would, he's fucking GORGEOUS.  I would tell him that to his face but that's uhm... off putting or overwhelming to some to get a really good sexual compliment.
> 
> fuck every day I wake up sweating from PTSD and it's so gross.  Even if I wake up calm my body does not.


Thanks C.H. " I don't want to have to sit by and watch people I love get sick and die.  It's tearing my mind apart " I am so here right now!! <My wife is on her way to Slone in NYC to meet with her sister, It will not be a good meeting , Her sister has Stage IV Lung cancer , only 60 , Not a smoker , just bad fucking Luck!!!
Life sure not getting any easier as I get older, Dad not well either, but that one is just natural progression of this thing we call life!! He was Riden Hard: and put away Wet!!!


----------



## Painful One

All is good with me this morning!

Feeling lovely also!


----------



## bremkat

Painful One said:


> All is good with me this morning!
> 
> Feeling lovely also!
> 
> ❤


tis 5 in the evening here, turned down dinner now just insnufflated a decent line woop woop! what u upto this morning?


----------



## mal3volent

bremkat said:


> if i was gay id fuck you, let that sink in



he _would _let it sink in, trust me


----------



## bremkat

mal3volent said:


> he _would _let it sink in, trust me


mate im also sure of that lol


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> That’s hot
> I’m gay
> I hate myself
> I need dick
> Wwaahhhhh benzos
> I like dopem
> This sums up all your posts



great post man haha


----------



## bremkat

woah wrecked now!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bremkat said:


> woop woop! what u upto this morning?


shit taking the day off to sell and get as high as possible


----------



## bremkat

PtahTek said:


> shit taking the day off to sell and get as high as possible


sounds like me of days gone by lol, in scotland its too  shady, i sold valium to fund my coke habit lol


----------



## Painful One

My dear friends, sometimes love is a razor. It really hurts.
But remember that we all come back to LOVE!
No one really dies. It is a transition.

I understand totally what you are saying @Captain.Heroin about time all already happening.
We ALL have to go back to the beginning.

This is a super old song that my mom always sang to me and it has very deep meaning.
I think it is beautiful.
I hope it makes you feel better my friends.

With Love for you ALL!


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> MAL I need to copy/paste all the MADNESS/PO/CH sex stories I'm writing into WORDS.
> 
> I think I started around page 160 something. Please remind me after I come out of a heavy trip with zero recollection of who I am



do I make an appearance in any of these stories? Maybe i could be a room service boy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> do I make an appearance in any of these stories? Maybe i could be a room service boy?


I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT INCORPORATING YOU into it brah

like maybe you aren't paid enough so we're like "Hey you wanna earn an extra $200 tip?  Get in bed" and we do bumps (bumps or rails off my hard dick; yes this has happened recently in my life I can't deny) and I'll do a line off your ass and then you watch madness and I take turns on painful and then us dudes coat ur body in cum while painful one makes VERY INTENSE EYE CONTACT with madness and I watch that making me harder

and then we decide to go out for ice cream so I leave a bump on the mirror for you and you come to and are dzed and confused and coated in jizz with $200 and a bump of k on the mirror [this sounds like every friday night for me]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh and also in your pocket is a hit of acid in a baggie and you have zero recollection of how it got there

and as soon as you eat it we come back and eat ice cream

and in 15 mins you start breathing in and out with OVERHWELMING EUPHORIA and madness and I sandwich fuck you and you get the urge to fuck painfulone (A FIRST EVER BI EXPERIENCE) and we keep giving you bumps of K until you're in a COMAFUCK state and you're not really sure what's going on but it just feels ABNORMALLY GOOD so you go with the flow

and we all blow loads

yeaaaboi


----------



## Iceman1216

bremkat said:


> ic coke is the holy grail.
> 
> imo nothing comes close but ur 1 step from death so your playing with fire, iv shot fent done md etc, best is iv coke. danger danger


I am Way too old for that shit !! Have never IVed any drugs except Chemo for 4 months Yuck, but saved my life , and introduced me to opiates !! 
I have thought about trying Meth to jump start my sex life ( Chemo and radiation , along with age , and SSRIs ( PTSD) have really diminished my swinging from the chandelier in th bedroom shit?? But it does seem to me { Age Appropriate Behavior}


----------



## bremkat

im so fucked, mum is now watching soaps i have ingest easily 0.3 im bouncing lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we have to go to a music festival so we leave u at work but i leave you my # so you know when we'll be in town and you'll get $ and paid your regular rate to be workin room service on our room oh yea

and any time u gotta run or the boss comes we let you go do ur thang and you have to hide ur boner and the other hotel guests notice but are too bashful to say anything about it

_and then you realize you're freeballing and it's extra noticeable because madness and I used your underwear to ball gag painfulone so we don't get a noise complaint_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> im so fucked, mum is now watching soaps i have ingest easily 0.3 im bouncing lol


THAT'S AWESOME BRO I really want to get high but part of me knows NOT to... like I'm fucking stupid for bingeing the way I do and need to learn moderation.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> THAT'S AWESOME BRO I really want to get high but part of me knows NOT to... like I'm fucking stupid for bingeing the way I do and need to learn moderation.


mate i waited over an hour to redose c, thats biblical lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Iceman1216 said:


> I am Way too old for that shit !! Have never IVed any drugs except Chemo for 4 months Yuck, but saved my life , and introduced me to opiates !!
> I have thought about trying Meth to jump start my sex life ( Chemo and radiation , along with age , and SSRIs ( PTSD) have really diminished my swinging from the chandelier in th bedroom shit?? But it does seem to me { Age Appropriate Behavior}


honestly bro do something like acid, mushrooms ketamine or dmt

don't do meth it's just a soul sucking void drain.  Yeah I used to use it.  A lot of days even if small dose.  But it's not great.  K, mushrooms, acid, DMT are GREAT.  oh and DO_ and 2c-_ .  All 6 of those are A MUST TRY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> mate i waited over an hour to redose c, thats biblical lol


i would make myself wait up to 4 days to use meth I had on me at the time.  Isn't that sick?  I think that's some sick minded shit.  I'm so glad I gave up euphorant abuse it's just not groovy for me anymore.


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would make myself wait up to 4 days to use meth I had on me at the time.  Isn't that sick?  I think that's some sick minded shit.  I'm so glad I gave up euphorant abuse it's just not groovy for me anymore.


an old friend of mine used to buy ice of the darkweb, i dont like being up that long, iv was great some rush but it just lingered to long for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so yeah I did the math and the $60 I have needs to go toward ONE BILL (if I am correct my internet WILL get shut off soon for non-payment and is likely due for several months now + late fees) and I will likely not be able to buy any more food for 23 days.  There's no way.  It's just impossible.  Even if I only had $60 to eat with for 23 days I don't think I could do it.  I mean I _could_ but it would involve a lot of PB&J sandwiches, eating for free various places to supplement etc

I eat TOO MUCH now because I lost a lot of weight from a lack of appetite from severe depression for most of 2019

OH GOD this is going to suck.  


MAL can I eat ur ass maybe it'll make me less hungry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> an old friend of mine used to buy ice of the darkweb, i dont like being up that long, iv was great some rush but it just lingered to long for me


haha yeah I love EVERY long-lasting experience.  Snorted heroin for 8-12 hours, acid for 12 hours, DO_ for 36 hours, meth for days on end.  

I like to have fun and KEEP having fun lol

Yeah I know, it's a problem.  I have a problem.  _not enough money for drugs_


----------



## bremkat

and i abused steroids so long my sex life is now non existent, my libido i mean


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm sorry to hear that bro I still have my inner raging bull sex drive.  It's kind of like fun I guess. 

I do like sex.  Sex is the only life-based activity I excel at.  Sex and drugs iirc


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro I still have my inner raging bull sex drive.  It's kind of like fun I guess.
> 
> I do like sex.  Sex is the only life-based activity I excel at.  Sex and drugs iirc


its kinda sad but i have no one. thats why im here. i fucked myself then others, not physically but in every other way, i just want to chat shit, but coke has me simple


----------



## bremkat

like im SO FUCKED right now, but my 'friends; couldnt converse, maybe its coz i was a child prodigy and now the remnants of that leave my brain wanting more u know


----------



## Painful One

bremkat said:


> tis 5 in the evening here, turned down dinner now just insnufflated a decent line woop woop! what u upto this morning?



Just about to jump in the shower and hang out with you fine peeps!

Feeling good on my morphine, gabapentin, clonazepam combo!
I really dig this combo!
It feels wonderful and is helping my chronic pain, sleep disorder, headache issues! 
I have ALOT more energy too!

YAY!
I might be able to be a normal-ish person again!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> its kinda sad but i have no one. thats why im here. i fucked myself then others, not physically but in every other way, i just want to chat shit, but coke has me simple


I've burned so many bridges.  So many of my friends have found me to be toxic and drop me like a bad habit.  I'm almost afraid to have that keep happening.  Except I found someone who seems to like me as a friend and for the D.  Which is a good feeling.  Emotionally unavailable and totally honest about it = HOT.  

Just believe in yourself, learn from your mistakes, be a better person and friends will like you.  There's tons of people out there.


----------



## Iceman1216

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly bro do something like acid, mushrooms ketamine or dmt
> 
> don't do meth it's just a soul sucking void drain.  Yeah I used to use it.  A lot of days even if small dose.  But it's not great.  K, mushrooms, acid, DMT are GREAT.  oh and DO_ and 2c-_ .  All 6 of those are A MUST TRY


have done the mushrooms, and acid, did not really enjoy my trips on Acid, shrooms where fun, but I now have way too much on my plate even to smoke weed, ( Too strong now for me) Work (own the business, Family , children looking for job), family health issues ( Big ones ) so afraid to be needed and out to space would not be good. DMT and Ketimine scare me as well??
Thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Just about to jump in the shower and hang out with you fine peeps!
> 
> Feeling good on my morphine, gabapentin, clonazepam combo!
> I really dig this combo!
> It feels wonderful and is helping my chronic pain, sleep disorder, headache issues!
> I have ALOT more energy too!
> 
> YAY!
> I might be able to be a normal-ish person again!!


just be careful hun try not to let the drugs control you, take a break here and there if you can.  

I got out of control w/ hypnotic benzos and my sleep cycle is like ALMOST beginning to go back to normal.  It was FUCKED for a month of every other day on average sleep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Iceman1216 said:


> have done the mushrooms, and acid, did not really enjoy my trips on Acid, shrooms where fun, but I now have way too much on my plate even to smoke weed, ( Too strong now for me) Work (own the business, Family , children looking for job), family health issues ( Big ones ) so afraid to be needed and out to space would not be good. DMT and Ketimine scare me as well??
> Thanks


I can't blame you.  DO_ is like trippier/ very long lived acid.  2c-_ is like the bees knees to me but I can't really describe it well.  Super euphoric/stimulant-like SUPER visual acid?  Like everything I like about acid without too much MINDTOOL fuckage.  

And I would eat acid like candy and trip forever on it.  

Mushrooms are VERY "mindtool" for me and can be a bit intense.  

Glad to hear you've been around the block.  K and DMT are supposed to be scary to most people.  It's a game changer for sure.  It's only helped me be a better person but they are mindtools for real and you can get lost in a trip if not prepared.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh wow did I really just tell painful one not to abuse drugs

I WAS ON HEROIN FOR LIKE A YEAR AND BUPE FOR SEVEN YEARS  FFS and have 7 years clean now FFS did I really just say that, DID I REALLY JUST SAY THAT

and I abused meth heavily for a 9 month stint, and on/off for a similar duration of months more recently due to severe depression

and I hammered REAL HARD on benzos/hypnotics because of the same issues + relationship issues

LOL

basically DON'T do what I did.  Learn from my mistakes beautiful doggos   

*even if I didn't buy "drugs" I'd still have spent the money on pot and it'd be gone, money isn't going to make you happy cpt. enjoy your poverty for a while.  things will change or they won't.  You're either learning or you're not and that's also outside of your control it doesn't matter nothing matters.  nothing but PAINFULONE TITS, AND 3SOME WITH MADNESS AND PAINFULONE

god it would be so hot

no dna test needed we will all 3 raise the child in a house of LOVE   

LOL HOT*

where did I leave off in the sexual story

lol

IT'S BISEXUAL CUDDLE PUDDLE STORY TIME WITH CPT.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw one of my friends really didn't believe me irl when I said I had no $ to buy food then I shared some stories w/ him and he's like "....dude....." and bought me some tacos @ a taco truck.... after sex and drugs.

It was hot and I would do that w him whenever and am a bit said he ain't hit me up because I would so do him again.

EVERY fuck up junkie I know is SLIGHTLY BETTER OFF than I am, and EVERY fuck up junkie worse off than me has died.  

I am JUST A GHOST IN THE WIND and my friends don't get that I should be next to die if we analyze "RISKY DRUG TAKING BEHAVIORS".  Yeah fun.  

rip CH
? - 2020

I do plan on dying this year but then again I've planned on that previous years and like Hillary Clinton, didn't get to be president.  So sometimes MAGA happens and you get a job and shit changes to surprise you.


----------



## bremkat

so tempted to go to my pals to iv... ahhhggghhh!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> just be careful hun try not to let the drugs control you, take a break here and there if you can.
> 
> I got out of control w/ hypnotic benzos and my sleep cycle is like ALMOST beginning to go back to normal.  It was FUCKED for a month of every other day on average sleep.



YES!  Thank you for the warning Love. 
I know. I have to be very careful.
But I have been very good at using as prescribed.

I have issues that have to be managed.

It has taken me a long time and a lot of trial and error to find something that works!
I am hopeful because I am functioning much better!

But yeah....must be very, very careful!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when not even BL kids match your wild risk taking shitty behaviors.  because the ones that did are all in a grave now.

Wow.

I'm gonna die for real.  Cool.  That'll make for some sick trips.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> so tempted to go to my pals to iv... ahhhggghhh!


DON'T DO IT YOU'RE ABOVE THE INFLUENCE you can do it bro

just snort lines

I did a rail yesterday that once it hit my nose felt larger than madness' D and mine put together and I knew I was in for a wild ride and it was SICK, just as good as IM and longer lasting. 

I HAD A TRIP INSIDE OF A TRIP FROM OVER TEN YEARS AGO and when I came out of it, it was like 30-60 seconds later and I FUCKIN TIME TRAVELED according to my hot bro friend.  GOD HE'S SO HOT why do we have to wear clothes around each other i Just wanna stare at his naked body

...I'm coming to now and realizing I have I AM A REVENANT by the distillers, on loop.  I'm a fucking head case.  

I'M JUST A PAINTING THAT'S STILL WET


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> YES!  Thank you for the warning Love.
> I know. I have to be very careful.
> But I have been very good at using as prescribed.
> 
> I have issues that have to be managed.
> 
> It has taken me a long time and a lot of trial and error to find something that works!
> I am hopeful because I am functioning much better!
> 
> But yeah....must be very, very careful!


Basically *you're too hot / sexy / awesome and I love your mindwheel too much to have to hear you're in wd I love you that much girlie *let's meet up w/ madness it'd be real hot, I wanna show ya'll around town



I would so date you but I'm not the kind of boi you take home to mom

i'm the kind of boi she's warned you about your whole life but really you know you want deep down inside

LIKE MADNESS


----------



## Painful One

NO and NO!
Captain is NOT dying and Bremkat- you are good right now brother. You do not need to do that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah Brem wait till you come down then just do another line trust me it's fun and lasts way longer.

PAINFUL ONE I am dying and will have to die one day.  I just am sure I won't last too long.  I'm slowly coming out of my shell-shocked introvert shell and realizing my true self would have died and been a corpse in the ground by now many times over.  There's no way I'll make it to old age.  I don't have the life skills.  I don't have the concern others do over mortality any longer.  Unless it effects people I love then it hurts my heart.

Don't worry about me, love is an illusion let's just FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you and madness can fuck and i'll be giving ya'll back massages and feeding ya'll bumps and shit haha

*GIGGLESNORTS*

fuck I'm triggering myself w/ the sexy k stories I need to lay off the shit


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Basically *you're too hot / sexy / awesome and I love your mindwheel too much to have to hear you're in wd I love you that much girlie *let's meet up w/ madness it'd be real hot, I wanna show ya'll around town
> 
> 
> 
> I would so date you but I'm not the kind of boi you take home to mom
> 
> i'm the kind of boi she's warned you about your whole life but really you know you want deep down inside
> 
> LIKE MADNESS



Awww...I love you too!! 
and your mindwheel is fantastic!
I feel the same about you. I love you too much to see you destroyed!
NOT happening!
PLEASE take care of your wonderful self!

Your BORK, Bork kept me alive in withdrawal!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OK MAYBE I'M STILL MANIC BECAUSE I ABRUPTLY QUIT BENZOS I'M SORRY I'M SOooOooOOoo SORRY BECAUSE MY BRAIN ISN'T NORMAL OK I'M TRYING ALRIGHT

I'm doing what I can.  It sucks.


----------



## bremkat

off to iv, will report when im back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Awww...I love you too!!
> and your mindwheel is fantastic!
> I feel the same about you. I love you too much to see you destroyed!
> NOT happening!
> PLEASE take care of your wonderful self!
> 
> Your BORK, Bork kept me alive in withdrawal!
> ❤❤


if you think that's something I should write up a trip report because it was FAR OUT.  I had a TRIP INSIDE A TRIP from 10+ years ago and came to and had time travelled for 12+ hours in a matter of 1 minute in this hole.

It was

SO

COOL

you can live forever threading your trips in and out of each other.  It's so cool.

I have to keep doing that until I create a permanent trip where I can recur if I die.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> off to iv, will report when im back


BE SAFE alright?  Don't put more than a point in a shot we don't want you stroking/falling out ok?


----------



## bremkat

Captain.Heroin said:


> BE SAFE alright?  Don't put more than a point in a shot we don't want you stroking/falling out ok?


never do more than a point, thanks guys, speak soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bremkat said:


> never do more than a point, thanks guys, speak soon


that makes me feel a lot better, stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## bremkat

taxis in 5 guys, thanks for entertaining me so far, time to truly ROCK OUT!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got to rock out with my cock out the other day and dudes were like hiding their shame haha.  ONE I am visually impaired and can't even see a dick unless it's quite close to me.  TWO I am not judging we're all human here.  LOL.

My friend and I were the hottest ones and had the biggest D's because, well... can't say (I know why but it's literally nothing I can say with any sort of tact).  But it was fucking hot.  

It was so hot I can't say anything more than that.  OH GOD WHAT AN EXPERIENCE I NEED TO WRITE IT OUT SO I DON'T FORGET IT.... oh god


----------



## Painful One

You need to be a writer.

You are so creative and fun.
You could go try different fun stuff and give your creative reviews!

And a “Get advise from CH” column along with sexy, hot story time!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MADNESS PAINFUL ONE AND I, part 3 or whatever

We dipset from Vegas (where we met  MAL ) and head back to my stomping grounds.  

Painful One and Madness are now quasi-dating and I am I LOVE THAT THEY ARE IN LOVE and am just along for the BJ's, D sucking and the ride.  And occasionally playing w/ Madness' body, fucking Painful One and such.  (CAPTAIN IF YOU ARE READING THIS IT IS A PARODY OF A REAL LIFE EXPERIENCE YOU HAD AND LIKELY HAVE COMPLETELY FORGOTTEN ABOUT.... DO NOT FORGET THIS)

Mal this is seriously a parody of what I was too ashamed to talk about the other day.  Literally.

So PAINFUL ONE has a PREGNANCY SCARE and has to stay home to tend to the fetus and her eating requirements [strict lo-carb vegan diet WITH twerking instruction].  So Madness and I do a fat rail of K and get ready to go out to the spa.  

I'm not the kind of guy who would go there on my own or even want to with a fruit.  But Madness is a thick and hearty grain with vegetables dish and is so manly I feel like I'd be POSTURING to say no to him.  We get spa passes at a steal of a deal (gotta know the ins and outs of my stomping grounds, I'm still AMAZED this happened AT ALL).... so Madness gets in his car.  Yeah he's got a sick car with a nice D between his legs, and yes I've sucked his D before, he's sucked mine, he's rode mine using my cum as lube and we've rubbed dicks until I come because I hadn't in 4 days before.  Yes this is all real (except for the names because Madness is hotter I AM SORRY HE JUST IS ).... Painful One is JUST AS HOT as her feminine counterpart and HAS JUST AS DEEP OF A SOUL.  Madness is less new to THE EXPERIENCE that I am but he seems to REALLY DIG IT, MAN!

So we get to the spa magicKally because, you know, we're fucked on drugs already.  We get into the spa, BLEEPBLOOP and now we're walking into the locker room.  I'm not sure what to expect but I'm excited.  

...TO BE CONTONDERED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> You need to be a writer.
> 
> You are so creative and fun.
> You could go try different fun stuff and give your creative reviews!
> 
> And a “Get advise from CH” column along with sexy, hot story time!


The first advise would be that ADVICE has a C

I can't turn off my inner grammar nazi hun just tell me to suck your clit and I will  don't take offense to my grammar nazi inner self


----------



## Painful One

Oops. I did not proof read.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

alright and if you want to keep reading my sexy stories you'll have to come to WORDS where it'll live in infamy forever


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Oops. I did not proof read.


 you know I love you, I just CANNOT FOR THE LIFE OF ME change.  I have TRIED.  I know I say things most people wouldn't say to real life friends and I have to IMMEDIATELY APOLOGIZE.  

OCD facets and what not.  

Do read my hot story and tell me what you think of it so far, I have to write up the rest before I hole again so I don't forget it.


----------



## Painful One

I did read it and I love it. 
I really like the incorporation of Mal! 
That was great!
I love how he came to not knowing what happened but found a hit of acid in his pocket and took that and had the urge to fuck me.
(something he would never normally do!)
You would like it @mal3volent 

I am glad that you correct me on the grammar because I forgot how to spell words after being head injured and I am re learning everything again! I am like in my teenage years again now. 
It has seriously been that bad. 
I had my complete memory wiped. total amnesia.

It has been so frustrating!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok painful one hun I wrote my story up and it's super sexy but

i have to tell the next part when I'm in bed with you and madness and... it's a sensitive tale where I'll have to BLEEP BLURP NONE OF THIS WAS REAL for the sake of not having irl peeps be like "U DID WOT M8"

oh god

and the next morning... THE NEXT MORNING I... oh god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I did read it and I love it.
> I really like the incorporation of Mal!
> That was great!
> I love how he came to not knowing what happened but found a hit of acid in his pocket and took that and had the urge to fuck me.
> (something he would never normally do!)
> You would like it @mal3volent
> 
> I am glad that you correct me on the grammar because I forgot how to spell words after being head injured and I am re learning everything again! I am like in my teenage years again now.
> It has seriously been that bad.
> I had my complete memory wiped. total amnesia.
> 
> It has been so frustrating!


hun it's OK I get so fucked up I forget 1) my own name 2) where I am 3) what I'm doing 4) how old I am and 5) if I'm trying to kill myself or not.  

Like for real that happened to me, this year, this last month and I typed that one up for Trip Reports.  I was all by myself or it'd appear in Words too.

I just know spelling/grammar really well like it's what my brain excels at so I like to share my info/knowledge/gift with others because why not you know

you have an excellent reason for these things being harder and I LOVE YOU ALL THE MORE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the other stories I told here are less true to real life so they won't get reposted in words

MAL you can be the hot gay friend who I saw shirtless and my instinct was to start sucking his nips and playing w/ his hairless chest it was SO HOT he was SO BUILT and a bit taller than me but I was like "nah don't blow it don't be a whore" so I waited.  I really REALLY hope he and my Madness buddy and I do it some time. 

OH this is the friend who is trying to take MADNESS to go get tested LOL

I need to BEAT HIM TO THE CLINIC

oh god that's a real life problem I have

I NEED HELP I need a gal pal to take me to the clinic

or at least be on the phone w/ someone so I don't panic I CAN'T TAKE BENZOS halppppppppppp

@Painful One 

I wrote up the story where it involves you a bit more and then the second day w/ the birthday party it involves you more too

so go read and enjoy I have to get a trip in before I try to relive that one through typing, I just, I just know what happened and I cemented it quite well in my memory.

YESTERDAY is more fleeting but will never forget it due to no alcohol.  

OH GOD and the night BEFORE w/ the friend who needed to share about his life... I need to write that up.

WHAT A CRAZY LIFE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

while Painful reads that I'mma go into a hole BORKBORK

don't wait up doggos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just plunged love u all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I FORGOT HOW BEAUTIFUL THIS TRACK IS AT THE END.... AND IT'S COMING UP JUST AS I AM LISTENING TO IT FULL THROTTLE INTENSITY

AAAAHOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GONNA DO A HUGE DAB DOGGOS I CAN'T BELIEVE I ALREADY AM FEELING SOMETHING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

already losing motor control and tripping hrad

gonna
lie
down
bork
later


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> already losing motor control and tripping hrad
> 
> gonna
> lie
> down
> bork
> later


that was TWENTY SEVEN MINUTES?  oh i better go lie down


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> hun it's OK I get so fucked up I forget 1) my own name 2) where I am 3) what I'm doing 4) how old I am and 5) if I'm trying to kill myself or not. That happened to me, this year, this last month and I typed that one up for Trip Reports.



Are you talkin about K/booze?

If so, what the fuck was that? Have you at least read it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Are you talkin about K/booze?
> 
> If so, what the fuck was that? Have you at least read it?


Yeah i was like "we should ban him lol"


----------



## Shady's Fox

We should. He knows what he's saying. Crazy


----------



## Blowmonkey

lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

20 piss tests in the past 7 weeks. They're trying to fuck me. The harder they fuck me the harder I want to do drugs once I'm off probation as a fuck you. Cap cap I'm coming to Cali so we can slam Tina and chill.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> lol


shoddy -> offline

my twerk is done


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> 20 piss tests in the past 7 weeks. They're trying to fuck me. The harder they fuck me the harder I want to do drugs once I'm off probation as a fuck you. Cap cap I'm coming to Cali so we can slam Tina and chill.


lol i won't do meth anymore though but it's like fucking everywhere here.  You pull your pants down someone'll offer you meth to suck your dick pretty much it's sick here.  

i'll def show you around

STAY CLEAN STAY FREE the free world is SO COOL it's like anarchy out here haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We'll dab then. Can you get off to straight porn? Me and my gay buddy here did that together when high. Jerk off that is. Bonding experience.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

californianarchy iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> We'll dab then. Can you get off to straight porn? Me and my gay buddy here did that together when high.


uh yeah i can dig that that's hot

even WHORELLA watches straight porn lol
:D

i'm down

it's all streaming online i'll just give you a mouse and you click click click fap fap fap click click click fap fap fap click click click fap fap fap

i have some dabssssss and there's always fun stuff around town and we'll have fun

i have 1 obligation only this summer it's a concert im goin to and that is all.  I can probably get you in if I played my cards right.  I KNOW ALL THE SUAVE MOVES  but time is like time right

fuck I'm still holing so hard

YOU GUYS this trip was amazing I just did

I shot a right-before-anesthesia dose of K or maybe totally anesthetic

and aumm

I VISITED OTHER PLANETS/WORLDS it was SO FAR OUT I just had to LET GO AND SEE IT ALL and I DID it was SO COOLlllllll


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> We'll dab then. Can you get off to straight porn? Me and my gay buddy here did that together when high. Jerk off that is. Bonding experience.



I doubt it was the straight porn he was getting off to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and now that I'm coming out of it i'm almost glad NOT to be stuck there LOL it was OVERWHELMINGLY INTENSE AND AWESOME it was like BEING THE WHOLE UNIVERSE AND EXPLORING IT WITHIN as it's all a simulation, if you can dig that you can see it all it's AMAZING


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> I doubt it was the straight porn he was getting off to



Dude when I came he looked at me and smiled.. I didn't even make a noise. It still makes me cringe.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I doubt it was the straight porn he was getting off to


it can be really hot just jerking it next to another guy iirc
*FAPS HARDER* fuck I am all horny and my friend "maybe" can come over so I should save my load -.-

no more BORKing for me today I gotta reintegrate that... WGFJ makes it last LOOooOOnger.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Dude when I came he looked at me and smiled.. I didn't even make a noise. It still makes me cringe.


I'll avert my eyes if you want 

I might just stare at you shoot your load and then get back to jerking my own iirc is norm what i do


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Dude when I came he looked at me and smiled.. I didn't even make a noise. It still makes me cringe.



ive got to make a meme out of that...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh shit my noise release is about to end in 2 minutes that'll be my que to go eat  i need FOOOOOOOD

i already have MASH maybe i'll make OOOH TACOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> ive got to make a meme out of that...


TO DONALD TRUMP'S FACE

HIS FAT GRIN

I'M GOING TO BEAT YOU TO IT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DON'T YOU BEAT ME TO IT DADDY I'LL SHOW THE LEFT HOW 2 MEME


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*finger gun blows*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Is that Trump?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i swear to god my true life's calling is to work for Vladimir Putin's russiamemebotfarm I would so trigger the left, the right, whatever he wants JUST PAY MY BILLS DADDYO yeah I hate your guts but if you're like MAKE MEMES NOT WAR then let's fuck America together with your big white cock


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all I need are psychedelics, access to american life / telelvision/internet and I got you daddyO

hit me up VLAD

i swear if Putin reads these boards I'm so gonna get hired


----------



## Captain.Heroin

VLAD YOU KNOW DRUGS ARE COOL HIT ME UP BRO


----------



## Shady's Fox

Do you know what Putin does behind that desk?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Do you know what Putin does behind that desk?


probably get his D sucked by prostitutes.  

MAYBE ONE OF HIS LACKEYS IS LIKE SIR WE NEED TO IMPORT THE AMERICANS TO MAKE THE MEMES THEY DO A BETTER JOB

and then like

I can totally influence US politics outside America it'll be like i'm a US POLITICIAN  libertarian for life guns 'n' drugs style


----------



## Iceman1216

Painful One said:


> YES!  Thank you for the warning Love.
> I know. I have to be very careful.
> But I have been very good at using as prescribed.
> 
> I have issues that have to be managed.
> 
> It has taken me a long time and a lot of trial and error to find something that works!
> I am hopeful because I am functioning much better!
> 
> But yeah....must be very, very careful!


@Painful One , Hey girl how did your big Botox experiment work out?? I can not imagine your pain, and frustration, and you are a very smart lady, But that sounded like " Late Night TV Commercial? and Wait ...........................................You also get a Bamboo steamer, and Wait we will also throw in a Ginso Knife that cuts tires, and wait...........................................


----------



## Painful One

Iceman1216 said:


> @Painful One , Hey girl how did your big Botox experiment work out?? I can not imagine your pain, and frustration, and you are a very smart lady, But that sounded like " Late Night TV Commercial? and Wait ...........................................You also get a Bamboo steamer, and Wait we will also throw in a Ginso Knife that cuts tires, and wait...........................................



yeah, no kidding huh?! I was counting on my doctor little brother to not let me get hurt but he dropped the ball on me!
I am definitely not having the GHB! OMG!!! 
I am never going back to that specialist again! 

I DO NOT recommend the Botox injections!
It turned out horrible. The side effects are horrible! I had no idea.
The brochure the “specialist” (and I use that term lightly) gave me, made it sound all wonderful and side effect was looking younger!
NOT! 
A whole bunch of my hair fell out, I got burns and big blisters all over my face, head, and neck.
It felt like someone hit me with a baseball bat in the back and side of my head and I could feel that poison burning, stinging through my veins! Massive jaw pain, teeth hurt, Urine retention, kidney pain, liver pain and itching, it goes on and on!!

Thank God it is wearing off now!!

It was BAD NEWS!


----------



## Iceman1216

Painful One said:


> yeah, no kidding huh?! I was counting on my doctor little brother to not let me get hurt but he dropped the ball on me!
> I am definitely not having the GHB! OMG!!!
> I am never going back to that specialist again!
> 
> I DO NOT recommend the Botox injections!
> It turned out horrible. The side effects are horrible! I had no idea.
> The brochure the “specialist” (and I use that term lightly) gave me, made it sound all wonderful and side effect was looking younger!
> NOT!
> A whole bunch of my hair fell out, I got burns and big blisters all over my face, head, and neck.
> It felt like someone hit me with a baseball bat in the back and side of my head and I could feel that poison burning, stinging through my veins! Massive jaw pain, teeth hurt, Urine retention, kidney pain, liver pain and itching, it goes on and on!!
> 
> Thank God it is wearing off now!!
> 
> It was BAD NEWS!


OMG !!! Sorry I asked , but I was nervous, and we have shared enough that I know you have been looking for a long time for some relief!!??
but Botox is a very strange procedure , and a Toxic chemical:giggle: to boot>
Can never trust those younger brother that just want to have a roll in the hay with you, so will say anything ( you Know men 8)


----------



## checktest

Some of those botox clinics are quite shady, especially the more cosmetic ones. Way underplay risks and having people administer who don't have enough training. We had some success with my g-uncle for arm tremors after a stroke, but man, people are way too casual about handling one of the most potent / lethal toxins.

Glad to hear you got better.


(Also, how is there not an O captain! My captain! lounge tag or words thread? V. Bl fanfic maybe. Whitman ketamine. Maybe there is on some search )


----------



## Painful One

Thank you guys.
Yeah, it was a bad experience and I knew intuitively that I shouldn’t do it but I was pressured by family to
”You have to try new things, we need you better!” 
It has just been suffering for two months now.

I just started to feel better!

On a good note, the gabapentin is helping ALOT!
That alone seems to have fixed the problems. 
I am not having the constant dream- nightmare thing. I am getting actual sleep, I am way more active, It is helping also for the nerve pain issues, more energy, etc..


----------



## devilsgospel

Butter my butt and call me a biscuit


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Thank you guys.
> Yeah, it was a bad experience and I knew intuitively that I shouldn’t do it but I was pressured by family to
> ”You have to try new things, we need you better!”
> It has just been suffering for two months now.
> 
> I just started to feel better!
> 
> On a good note, the gabapentin is helping ALOT!
> That alone seems to have fixed the problems.
> I am not having the constant dream- nightmare thing. I am getting actual sleep, I am way more active, It is helping also for the nerve pain issues, more energy, etc..



Wow I just read all that and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. My mom gets that done a lot I had no idea that was a possibility though.

Also gabapentin never did shit for me but I'm glad it's helping you. I'm more a morphine + clonazepam guy myself


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm drinking


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Butter my butt and call me a biscuit



oh I will


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Wow I just read all that and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. My mom gets that done a lot I had no idea that was a possibility though.
> 
> Also gabapentin never did shit for me but I'm glad it's helping you. I'm more a morphine + clonazepam guy myself



Thank you! 
I have been prescribed morphine and clonazepam for years now.
Just added the gabapentin to the combination.
It is working out nicely for me!


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Thank you!
> I have been prescribed morphine and clonazepam for years now.
> Just added the gabapentin to the combination.
> It is working out nicely for me!



I am incredibly jealous of your prescriptions, give them to me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

checktest said:


> Some of those botox clinics are quite shady, especially the more cosmetic ones. Way underplay risks and having people administer who don't have enough training. We had some success with my g-uncle for arm tremors after a stroke, but man, people are way too casual about handling one of the most potent / lethal toxins.
> 
> Glad to hear you got better.
> 
> 
> (Also, how is there not an O captain! My captain! lounge tag or words thread? V. Bl fanfic maybe. Whitman ketamine. Maybe there is on some search )


I have several Words threads as I moderate Words.

I have a thread I have since censored as it's too dark.

I have a thread for "Love" type poetry.  I have a thread called "Love" I have written. 

I have a thread called Sex and Euphoria in Los Angeles I have since censored because it's a very personal story and PO got to read it.

@Painful One I LOVE YOUR STORY it's so far out girl we have to hang one day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> oh I will


 i love you mal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Painful One 

I almost want to do another hole and just meditate / think about your experiences, my experiences, the mythical shit I've been through, all of it

it just seems
so wonderful

But I am thinking maybe saving it for later... I'm unsure I don't know how to proceed.  I would wait a few days but in a few days my real life is gonna be BOOOOOOOoOOoOoORING.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Let's see it's WEDNESDAY

thursday
friday
saturday
sunday

yeah I think I can do this at least 5 more times but I want at least a day break one of those days... holy, holy shit

I need to write a book of my K experiences but it'll be overwhelming and I need to wait more years and integrate better.

I also want to keep exploring and making BORK notes.

BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORK


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I am incredibly jealous of your prescriptions, give them to me


I can't even enjoy clonazepam it's like soul poison to me.  So toxic.  

Almost every benzo works right on me that one nah.

how you doin DG


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't even enjoy clonazepam it's like soul poison to me.  So toxic.
> 
> Almost every benzo works right on me that one nah.
> 
> how you doin DG



Clonazepam seems to be very divisive. It was one of the first drugs I ever used and I get wonderful effects (legit euphoria) from it so it holds a special place in my heart.

I'm good. Drunk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Clonazepam seems to be very divisive. It was one of the first drugs I ever used and I get wonderful effects from it so it holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I'm good. Drunk.


nice bro

I read Painful One's story and it makes me want to suck on her tits until Kingdom come... holy shit

I'm about to redose I Think because spiritual exploration is fun and I have nothing better to do on a Wednesday night.

No one is hitting me up for sex which is OK because 1 is too depressed 2 did but I slept thru the text and probably just wanted to jerk off anyways and 3 i already jerked off and 4 other guy is busy but I LOVE HIS MINDWHEEL and I like distance/time so we have more far out stories to share

basically I need a bimascbro on my arm and I can wait for it

lul

LUL






I AM ROGER STONE LUL

LOOKING FOR MUSCULAR WELL HUNG MEN
PREFER MILITARY BODYBUILDERS JOCKS
NO SMOKERS OR FATS PLEASE

LUuuUUUUUUUUULlllllll LLuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullllllllll

I have to prepare doggos

I AM LOOKING FOR WELL HUNG BIMASCBROS
LATINOS OR WHITES PREFERRED
NO FATTIES OR NON-420 PLEASE 

I was listening to the life is very long track

and um

I was instinctively dancing I just went with the flow
and then I twisted a bunch and it brought me to the other planets

it was so cool I traveled to other planets and dimensions

and I feel myself about to come up

oh shit here we go

I am a corpse in the sand. The dust of the earth.  The soul magic  I am dead.  This is awesome

wAIT i have been tripping a whole hour.. ok

If it's too dumb to see, or say, you still sing it
I'll just cue the applause
Lets make sure the music is loud enough we won't even hear it end
Lets make sure the music is loud enough we won't even hear it end
Give me a picket sign
And make it blank and white

I want to celebrate
I want to sell your hate
Today's the day you're gonna fucking die
I want to celebrate
I want to sell your hate
Your demons want to give you a proper goodbye
Remember when I took you
Up to the top of the hill?
We had our knives drawn
They were as sharp
As we were in love
If god crossed us
We'd take all his drugs
Burn his money
And his house down
And wait for the fire to spread
Sometimes hate is not enough
To turn this all to ashes
Together as one
Against all others
Break all of our wings
And make sure it crashes
We're running to the
Edge of the world
Running, running away
We're running to the edge of the world
I don't know if the world will end today
I had no choice
To erase the debt of our families
Let you say goodbye
With lips like dynamite
And everyone
Turned their backs
Because they knew
When we held on tight
To each other
We were something fatal
That fell into the wrong hands

THE ABYSS RULES

1) The toilet is out back and is clogged, take your chances. 
2) SHADY is not to be taken seriously.
3) You have to be AT LEAST OPEN MINDED to the pot smoke in the abyss because someone's hot boxing the shit out of it... OH GOD HOW I MISS WEED I WANT WEED AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
4) Captain might be going through CB-1 withdrawal and unable to face reality soon so don't judge him
5) repeat step 1 because if you have to be me you'll shit yourself. otherwise take a bump of BORKBROK and join me in the ABYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSzoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooommmmmmmmmm I have been tripping for a bit longer than anticipiated.  I think there is a reverse tolerance with this compound and I can't tell if I'm helping or hurting my brain at this point so I should take tomorrow off more than likely.  I explored other worlds again but came back to this one and enjoyed my human nature more.  Music sounds so good.  Perhaps I should take a week break if I can manage that.  DOGGO NOTES STOP BORKING BORKBORKBORKBORKBORK


----------



## DopeM

Benzodiazepines are not for human consumption


----------



## Shady's Fox

See, sometimes cap has his good moments like now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ma head vibrartes


----------



## Shady's Fox

assssholeee

drunk in the asshole

cuz i dont give a fuck

two xan ax

and

give a fuck

i dont know what a fuck is to give it


----------



## Shady's Fox

look I told you vampira

wasn't my fault okk

he he

rite


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


> See, sometimes cap has his good moments like now.


Someday you will too


----------



## DopeM

Painful One said:


> doctor little brother


You should probably let the doctor do it next time instead of his lil bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Someday you will too


That's incredibly optimistic dopem I love you bro

I have to go make food because I'm starving.  

I've gone into a second AMAZING K hole experience.  the first one was better today I should probably take a break.  Ugh.  

It sucks because it's like THE ONLY thing I like to use now, I'm even trying to involuntarily give up shatter/cannabis AHHAHAHAHAAHH.  Oh god I'm going to be banging my head against the wall or eating a bunch of cough gels to escape reality tomorrow.

I HAVE BOOZE TOO like at least 250 to 300 ml 42%.   I think I get alcoholism a little more now LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I have like so much work to do it sucks I'm never going to fix all the problems in my life

I might as well give up trying and roll into a dirt grave that sounds so posh right about now.  I love the earth.  

it's GONNA BE OK.... gonna be ok....

trip in a trip, dream inside a dream, i'm wide awake the more I sleep...

LIFE ISSUES

no job
no money
considering homelessness to get by
considering suicide
no cannabis
no drugs other than BORK and benzos and zero desire to do either one
maybe 0.3g of shatter left WILL ONLY GET ME THROUGH UNTIL I HAVE TO SOBER UP and do things
and it's gonna suck
EATING MY FEELINGS is not healthy
EATING TO FILL THE VOID is not healthy
EATING and I'm going to run out of food, need an ebt card
this is why ppl kill themselves for real though I am just a useless sack of shit and have nothing to offer society but it feels GREAT LOL.  What a great perspective to have on life, embracing it.  8(

at least I can ask for help and not fuck up this time maybe?  nah I'll find a way to fuck it up 

that's alright, I guess, somehow I'll make due.  I'm probably going to go manic as shit soon.  Thank god I still have benzos.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

YOUR PRETTY FACE
IS GOIN TO HELLL
YOUR PRETTY FACE IS GOIN TO HELLLLL


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

WHILE EVERYTHING SEEMS DEAD

WE ARE ALIVE


----------



## Shady's Fox

HERE IN THE ABYSS WE HAVE FUN UNLIKE YOU FUCKERS

WHO STILL TALK SHIT TO UR MOM

GTFO


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


>



I AM WATCHING THAT EPISODE RIGHT NOW

GET OUT OF MY HEAD SHADY


----------



## DopeM

Are you IMing?

What's all this fix all the problems nonsense?  How about from this instance forward we just do our best to make the best possible decision in any given moment. 

For instance, I will log out for awhile


----------



## Shady's Fox

LOG OUT

DELETE UR LIFE

CTRL ALT F4

MF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TODAY GOALS

eat a lot
eat ice cream






oh shit it's almost 2200 I have to turn my shit down 

BOIOIOIOIOIOIIONG there goes my schlong

Maybe I'll jerk off to deal with the pain of cannabis withdrawal, that sounds about right.  



Shady's Fox said:


>


THIS THIS IS ME THIS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I AM WATCHING THAT EPISODE RIGHT NOW
> 
> GET OUT OF MY HEAD SHADY


SYNCHRONICITY MAN

WE ARE ALL ONE

I should download That 70's show so I have multiple things to entertain myself with slash TRIGGER myself with

DG I HAVE TO GO THROUGH CANNABIS WITHDRAWAL HELP

I wanna at least get that 70's show for when I pound whiskey so I can get on DG's level

your meth+acid level was WONDERFUL thank you for the idea


----------



## Shady's Fox

STOP SCREAMING


----------



## DopeM

How's it been Erich?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> SYNCHRONICITY MAN
> 
> WE ARE ALL ONE
> 
> I should download That 70's show so I have multiple things to entertain myself with slash TRIGGER myself with
> 
> DG I HAVE TO GO THROUGH CANNABIS WITHDRAWAL HELP
> 
> I wanna at least get that 70's show for when I pound whiskey so I can get on DG's level
> 
> your meth+acid level was WONDERFUL thank you for the idea



Maybe you should
Smoke weed

Drinking whiskey and watching 70s show is my full time job

Meth and acid was the greatest insanity to ever bounce around my brain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Maybe you should
> Smoke weed
> 
> Drinking whiskey and watching 70s show is my full time job
> 
> Meth and acid was the greatest insanity to ever bounce around my brain


IV DMT, IM K, IV MDA are probably my top three.  From what I recollect.  Oral 2c-I also.  DO_, LSD are great. 

I've done some crazy psychedelic combos but I like solitary psych exploration normally

ugh

I'm starting to come down YUCKYPOOOOOOOOOOOO.  I'm eating a lot of food.  Something is making me eat a lot and I don't know where the calories go because I'm not getting fat??????????



devilsgospel said:


> Maybe you should
> Smoke weed


I'm quitting because I have absolutely no money


----------



## Shady's Fox

he's retard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> he's retard


great use of the English language bro






people are suffering
people are dying
entire ecosystems are collapsing


----------



## Shady's Fox

xxx


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah I'm working on the calm vibes. 

holy shit am I going to sleep well tonight if I can keep eating

EAT ALL THE ICE CREAM

I just ate a bowl of mashed potatoes and am going to eat more potatoes and then ice cream

that's um... odd... I normally dig on the proteins.  I probably am running out of proteins, oh, I am, that makes sense.  Maybe I'll go homeless for a while just to save up $.......or not.... DECISIONS


----------



## Shady's Fox

but how do u make $$$ yo

teach us


----------



## DopeM

Read between the thighnes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> but how do u make $$$ yo
> 
> teach us


my D









						Exclusive: Meet America’s First Legal Male Prostitute
					

Former Marine “Markus” auditioned at Nevada’s Shady Lady Ranch for a chance to sell his body. He got the job, but at what price?




					www.gq.com
				




come visit me in vegas bb


----------



## DopeM

I preferred " learn us  " myself but you do me shady


----------



## Shady's Fox

thats so fuckin cool

i swear


----------



## Shady's Fox

dope

u said that u wanna log out

pls do 

u ain't got da ballssssssssssss


----------



## Shady's Fox

ssksksksk


----------



## DopeM

No. I was telling cap from herein out we should make the best possible decision in any given instabt.  But, here he is slamming donkey tranqs and here I am shitposting.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo

do I look like I give a fuck?

stfu

leave me alone

gtfo

walk


----------



## DopeM

What flavor monster you go with tonight?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> No. I was telling cap from herein out we should make the best possible decision in any given instabt.  But, here he is slamming donkey tranqs and here I am shitposting.


that's so true tho

and my best decision right now is to try to work and when that fails get back on ebt and do real life responsibilities.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if shady is erich that would be really cool because I thought we scared him off and I miss erich

I can't help but cry and think about sad stuff *sigh*

i guess i can eat ice cream and forget about being single

true love is so hard to find.  I guess I have to be emotionally unavailable.


----------



## DopeM

If anything Erich scared bl off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> If anything Erich scared bl off.


yeah

I'm so burnt I gotta sleep

I am so tripped out.  It's a bit sick.  I have to quit while I'm ahead.

I can't sleep... I gotta jerk off... 

oh this will be fucking fun.

souldeath </life>

ahhhhhhhh fuck me I'm gonna try jerking off now.... PLS HAPPEN so it makes me sleepy I am so sick of life

ok i came and i think i'm tired... i think wish me luck


----------



## SS373dOH

I make poor life decisions daily.. Like opening the abyss.


----------



## DopeM

They say it stares back at you, but this feels a bit more like the listless gaze of lobotomy patient


----------



## schizopath

1 more clean piss tests and its adhd meds for me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> 1 more clean piss tests and its adhd meds for me



Dude what happened i didn't know you were testing.


----------



## checktest

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have several Words threads as I moderate Words.
> 
> I have a thread I have since censored as it's too dark.
> 
> I have a thread for "Love" type poetry.  I have a thread called "Love" I have written.
> 
> I have a thread called Sex and Euphoria in Los Angeles I have since censored because it's a very personal story and PO got to read it.
> 
> @Painful One I LOVE YOUR STORY it's so far out girl we have to hang one day



Oh of course, I've seen you as moderator in words, just surprised not to see that title specifically. 

Captain Ahab --> Captain KHole, seeking your white whale of, well
(First thing to come to mind was a stable, accepting, loving relationship but man that is depressing...) 


Sczpath - Getting treatment can be really useful, if you have been off a while. Can help with managing other drug use too. Watch out past the first week or so though to keep use balanced and not seek stimulation, if you get that/  are prone to it. I mean you probably already know but yeah.


----------



## mal3volent

cap I never got to read my part in your story while I was sober. I know I was working room service for the hotel but that's all I remember.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Dude what happened i didn't know you were testing.


They are psychologist test here in Finland. They rule out causes that might cause adhd like behavior.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> They say it stares back at you, but this feels a bit more like the listless gaze of lobotomy patient


Just stick around it's gonna get real fun because my suicidal depression is returning

THANKS TO REAL LIFE SHIT

not even a drug craving I woke up happy and then the depression set in

I can't climb back in bed and sleep/cry it away I Just got natural normal hour sleep I can't.... this is going to suck.  *Everyone gather around *I'm going to lose my fucking mind in real time.  THIS IS NOT THE TIME FOR BAD NEWS AND NO DRUGS.

I might get more $ because I legit feel like I'm going to attempt suicide if things don't turn around in at least 1 way today.  Holy fuck do I feel like shit.  I can't handle this bad news.  I can't.  I wasn't meant for this.

I don't feel well I think I am going to mentally break down today and it's going to be really fucked.

I'll be posting like shady and losing my mind and probably wildly fluctuating between severe depression and mania.  And eventually I'll just start starving myself and cutting myself to deal with everything because I really don't care to live anymore.

I thought for a serious second there'd be a chance I could get better and start smiling/taking care of myself again.  Looks like I'll be happy later this year or in 2021 again.

Sucks.

I better go see if I have razors because I'm going to need something.

STEP 1 the depression:  crying.  tears.  no one there to hold you.
STEP 2 the repression:  believing in shit you know isn't real.  everyone is dying around you and you're going to die too.
STEP 3 the dissociation:  alleviation of suffering through popping out of my body.
STEP 4 the reintegration:  coming back with a positive life perspective with terrible life circumstances
STEP 5 release the kraken:  losing my fucking mind and never coming back

I'm almost devastated I don't own a handgun so I can't just blow my brains out now I can accept that and it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.  I don't even have rope.  I'm totally unprepared to take my own life because I thought I had time.  FUCK.  The best I can orchestrate is losing consciousness in extremely cold conditions and even then I don't know how far north I can travel on limited funds.  OH GOODNESS GRACIOUS LET ME TELL YOU THE NEWS... fuck I'm stuck in a world I don't want to live in.

I'm sweating a lot and I'm starting to stop crying ok maybe I have gotten past this hump
aren't I so unlucky, this hollywood guy lulz
That feel when you don't live in a high rise and can't just jump off the ledge haha.  AHHAHAHAAH.  I'm laughing at my own being stuck here and my disgrace.  Hilarious.  I think I'll be able to laugh at my own impending death again soon.  I just need to brush my teeth get WGFJ in my system and disappear soon.

BRAINWASHING MYSELF WITH POSITIVITY works I'm going to try that for a while.



checktest said:


> Captain Ahab --> Captain KHole, seeking your white whale of, well
> (First thing to come to mind was a stable, accepting, loving relationship but man that is depressing...)


Most of what I was struggling with last year was trying to get this shell of a human being to love me back and it's funny because he's suicidally depressed too.  And I was trying to help him just as much as myself LOL.  It's so funny.  I can laugh and get off about it now.  

Ahhhhh laughter. 

They say it's the best medicine but I think kholes are slightly better than laughter IMO. 

I'll probably blast off soon and try to forget my shitty SHITTY life.  

Everything I post in Words is either an amalgamation of life/death drive, manic or depressing writing or stuff of that nature.  OH SHIT THIS IS THE GOOD PART AHHHHHHHHHH I love it.  

Music is probably the only thing able to help me right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

0850 shot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

0853 dab coming up better dab 1x more if I can


----------



## Captain.Heroin

0854 very high had another dab
music blaring
life is very long...

will repeat this track -> antichrist superstar -> I can't feel my digits I better crawl to bed soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

something clicked i'm ok again


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good shit.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> something clicked i'm ok again



Excellent.

Keep the music on and stay positive!
You are loved!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Keep the music on and stay positive!
> You are loved!


whoa.................


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRYING..................... soulfailure lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL

TRUMP
ACQUITTED
I
CALLED
IT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I
TOLD
PEOPLE
THAT
I
WILL
SEE
AGAIN
HAHA
I
AM
SEEING
THE
FUTURE
I
DON'T
LIKE
THIS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mueller report BANKRUPT LOST MONEY
trump projections


----------



## Captain.Heroin

notes to self
wgfj
holing
whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
we had los angeles times
lol bitch you ain't nothin out here bring your donut tramp ass out here see what happens


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to tripwatch Trump until I sober upHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH
IT'S A FAKE AHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAH
i lovee it
I SHOULD HAVE SUED HIM TOO
I wanna THANK MY LEGAL TEAM [giggle/laughter]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

APPLAUSE MASKS THE GIGGLE LAUGHTER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SIR ALL OF THE FACTS ARE ON YOUR SIDE

ADAM SCHIFF HAHAHAAHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA THIN AIR AHAHAHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air thin air  WE HAD TRANSCRIPTS
MAYBE THEY'RE NOT CORRECT
LUL
I'm going to die laughing if I can arrange it.. nope..... well I'll laugh while I'm alive I guess.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRUMP HATES COPS

VOTES FOR TRUMP
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cap cap sack tap boys with tact black cock in crack rap lack class rack slap madcap bitches taking catnap.

_Giggle snort._


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> YOUR PRETTY FACE
> IS GOIN TO HELLL
> YOUR PRETTY FACE IS GOIN TO HELLLLL



My inner monologue has been replaced with this song


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Cap cap sack tap boys with tact black cock in crack rap lack class rack slap madcap bitches taking catnap.
> 
> _Giggle snort._


thanks for trying to cheer me up buddy 

I'm feeling down today but I'll get through this. 

Had a great k hole experience I'm still tripping like way too hard I'll probably be on this trip a while.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is it weird that when i look at most women i try to imagine what their facial expressions would be if my cock was stuffed in their mouth, and what their face would do after i blew chunks on their face?


----------



## DopeM

You're into puking on women's faces or you got some cottage cheese dick?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK it was just a phrase me and my friends used in high school. I never really thought it through, lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Is it weird that when i look at most women i try to imagine what their facial expressions would be if my cock was stuffed in their mouth, and what their face would do after i blew chunks on their face?


I think that's hot I want to watch your cock stuffed into their mouth


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Dude what happened i didn't know you were testing.


I think he has been worrying about it for a while, but WOW seems to be doing really good.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I
> TOLD
> PEOPLE
> THAT
> I
> WILL
> SEE
> AGAIN
> HAHA
> I
> AM
> SEEING
> THE
> FUTURE
> I
> DON'T
> LIKE
> THIS


Well I thought I could see what was going to happen, and _I didn't _!


----------



## DopeM




----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


>



Hoes mad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


>


I WAS TRIPPING WHEN I SAW THIS LIVE I WAS SCREAMING AHHHHHHHNOSHEDIDN

the next day trump be all like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Hoes mad


shoot all the meth and heroin on the streets of SF go pelosi!!!! SF FOREVER

I just snorted a fat bump to keep the roll going because I'm starting to get depressed again and have to be as happy as I can for at least an hour LUL just like hang on cpt you can do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol that was 19 minutes ago so this is all I got from it.  Yea no point to shoot that snorting is better for low dose I guess.  BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORK

I'm gonna go out get some fresh air before I lose it


----------



## Hylight

looose whattt ??? 

you're fine !


----------



## Hylight

BUUUUUUUT I DON'TTTTTTTTT WAAAAAAANNNNNNNNAAAAAAAA LOOOOOOOSE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> looose whattt ???
> 
> you're fine !


i hadn't gotten out in a while and just needed to reconnect with the earth a bit.  

You know let my inner doggo roam around, smell things, piss on a tree and wave my D around to all the neighborhood bois


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


>



pelosi is a boss. She didn't want to impeach trump, she knew it was a political loser for them. But she had no choice, the political pressure from her own colleagues became too great.

Some May think the image of her ripping the paper will hurt her in the end, but it won't. She did it to get the BASE riled up, and it did.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


my ex used to make me that alll the time.  I'm quite sad even seeing that but it's ok because I know he was such a good person and had a solid life

SIGHHHHh so many losses the specter of death is wearing me down

PO reworded my day in a way I can smile on everything instead of crying.  Thank you PO.  You're like 10x smarter than I am.  Maybe 50x.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> pelosi is a boss. She didn't want to impeach trump, she knew it was a political loser for them. But she had no choice, the political pressure from her own colleagues became too great.
> 
> Some May think the image of her ripping the paper will hurt her in the end, but it won't. She did it to get the BASE riled up, and it did.


She DID have a choice she should have told AOC to SHUT THE FUCK UP

...oh no wait I believe in determinism... none of us have choices... my bad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> it won't


She's welcome to my CUDDLE PUDDLE because she  has bigger balls than donut tramp  
I LOVE PELOSI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna make a tiny shot because, oh I don't know why not, and put on a movie I've seen before a thriller :D

p.s. I would have totes told AOC to go back to her shithole country too the Bronx isn't beautiful it's not where I'd want to end up in life and she should go connect w/ her constituents instead of trying to rule the world she's not donut tramp and cauliflower is racist

i love my cauliflower is racist memes

esp the trump smile with madness quote mal idea that i stole I AM SORRY MAL i totally manifested your idea and went with it and jizzed all over it i hope you like sloppy seconds 

you can probably make a better one I Was in a manic rush to beat you to the lulz


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm gonna make a tiny shot because, oh I don't know why not, and put on a movie I've seen before a thriller :D
> 
> p.s. I would have totes told AOC to go back to her shithole country too the Bronx isn't beautiful it's not where I'd want to end up in life and she should go connect w/ her constituents instead of trying to rule the world she's not donut tramp and cauliflower is racist
> 
> i love my cauliflower is racist memesk
> 
> esp the trump smile with madness quote mal idea that i stole I AM SORRY MAL i totally manifested your idea and went with it and jizzed all over it i hope you like sloppy seconds
> 
> you can probably make a better one I Was in a manic rush to beat you to the lulz


this is what happens


----------



## devilsgospel

I made a hot dog with dijon mustard and onion strings, but first I put some cheddar cheese on the bun and microwaved it fir 15 seconds

Welcome to my new show Drunken DXM Kitchen Extravaganza


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I made a hot dog with dijon mustard and onion strings, but first I put some cheddar cheese on the bun and microwaved it fir 15 seconds
> 
> Welcome to my new show Drunken DXM Kitchen Extravaganza


I'm about to BORK with the angels


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I made a hot dog with dijon mustard and onion strings, but first I put some cheddar cheese on the bun and microwaved it fir 15 seconds
> 
> Welcome to my new show Drunken DXM Kitchen Extravaganza



YUM!
I have the stuff to make that!
Thanks DG! 


I like the recipe ideas! 
I can never think of what to cook! 
My brain damage sucks. 

Enchiladas soon too!
Thanks @Hylight


----------



## devilsgospel

Should I go to Chicfila? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hylight

It's in the life that we lead.
Set up for money and greed.
As if it isn't enough,
We have to use it all up.
Success. Excess. The truth is inconvenient.

All in your head, the reasons; let us forget.
You kept your pride in this land.

How could you think nothings wrong?
You won't be smiling for long.
When it's all gone, gone, we can never go back.

How 'bout a justice exposure,
How could you screw us all over?
Rape, steal, and murder,
Got us the Almighty Dollar.
The Almighty Dollar.

Poison the air that we breathe.
Change your industrial need.
Destroy the soul that you steal, the radiation is real.
Beat fate, too late, you built and fueled the fire.

You killed my fate, my whole earth desecrate.
Deceived the whole human race.
I know you seen nothings wrong.
We won't be breathing' for long.
When it's all gone, gone,
We can never go back.

How 'bout a justice exposure?,
How could you fuck us all over?
Rape, steal, and murder,
Got us the Almighty Dollar.
The Almighty Dollar.

The human disaster.
The point of no return.
No thing like ever after.
Is it too late to learn?

Rape, steal, and murder, got us the Almighty Dollar.
The Almighty Dollar.


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> Should I go to Chicfila? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


*yes ! **y**es ! **yess ! **yeahhhh ! **♡*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm about to BORK with the angels


lol i keep going WHOA it is so brain candy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Should I go to Chicfila? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


nah Popeyes brah

spicy chicken sandwich extra pickles


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys I've been manic for about 6 weeks I think I'm going to mentally crack this year if I have to face more hardships after this one THIS IS IT LORT HELP ME LORT HELP ME


----------



## Shady's Fox

What happend?

Are you withdrawing from something?


----------



## Hylight

what's best about your kitchen

is when you make it hot with spicy chicken _! _


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah Popeyes brah
> 
> spicy chicken sandwich extra pickles



I dont have one around here


----------



## Shady's Fox

what the fuck


----------



## Hylight

the drum stick 
and the lovely pic


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> what the fuck


*you da fukk*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Women, leave me alone. Go and talk to somebody else, cap's online. Talk to him

he speaks the same language.


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


> *you da fukk*


bye bye. hav nice day !!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> What happend?
> 
> Are you withdrawing from something?


yes

benzos most likely

cannabis soon

BORK soon

and then I'll go fucking insane

benzos/alc on hand = NO DESIRE TO TAKE not gonna.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Women, leave me alone. Go and talk to somebody else, cap's online. Talk to him
> 
> he speaks the same language.


you man ? ? ☺


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> yes
> 
> benzos most likely
> 
> cannabis soon
> 
> BORK soon
> 
> and then I'll go fucking insane
> 
> benzos/alc on hand = NO DESIRE TO TAKE not gonna.




Most likely?

Well it's most likely or sure? Choose


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> Should I go to Chicfila? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



No they want to impose their evangelical ideas on other people, go somewhere else.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> No they want to impose their evangelical ideas on other people, go somewhere else.



You shut your whore mouth with some chicken


----------



## Xorkoth

Chikfila wouldn't serve me if they knew I was a whore.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Chikfila wouldn't serve me if they knew I was a whore.


I KNOW. THOSE HEINOUS LOSERS. 
YOU RIGHT


----------



## cduggles

I know an executive at Chick-fil-a. It’s more bizarre than you think. He’s cool though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Chikfila wouldn't serve me if they knew I was a whore.


popeyes wouldn't serve me if they knew i was a white guy


----------



## devilsgospel

Okay dudes so I went to chickfila and there was literally 100 people there so now I'm at home eating hotdogs and getting drunk


----------



## Hylight

*EAT MORE COCK ! ☺*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> Okay dudes so I went to chickfila and there was literally 100 people there so now I'm at home eating hotdogs and getting drunk


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight, may I ask you something?


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> Hylight, may I ask you something?



no


----------



## Captain.Heroin

everyone knows ANNIE or gtfo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BORK


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

For what it's worth I'm sorry for the hurt. I'll be the first to say, "I made my own mistakes"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> For what it's worth I'm sorry for the hurt. I'll be the first to say, "I made my own mistakes"


Never stop the madness!!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*don't hate *
*and eat a banana 
it's great *


----------



## Isnortice91

Captain.Heroin said:


> shoot all the meth and heroin on the streets of SF go pelosi!!!! SF FOREVER
> 
> I just snorted a fat bump to keep the roll going because I'm starting to get depressed again and have to be as happy as I can for at least an hour LUL just like hang on cpt you can do it


Haha so you feeling good . Wait until you're dopamine runs out then those lines just make you stimulated.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> everyone knows ANNIE or gtfo


Who?


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> Who?


The voodoo popeyes lassie monica


----------



## SS373dOH

SS373dOH said:


> The voodoo popeyes lassie monica


She casts spice spells on the new moon, and they become real flavourful upon the full moon. Duh.


----------



## DopeM

Dat moon blood magick ayn no ting to play wid.

My suggestion?  Just let them bake or whatever they do during that week.   Stay out of the way.  Keep the children out of the way.  Do not unplug the heat pad.  Etc.


----------



## DopeM

Isnortice91 said:


> Haha so you feeling good . Wait until you're dopamine runs out then those lines just make you stimulated.


I get the sense that captain understands life low on dopemine


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

Just now realizing that I'm not as skilled at drinking and driving and texting on sleep deprivation as I once was


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just wanted to see if I can get someone else to help mr Peabody on my last post. If any of you have time and are advice givers. I’m kinda stuck in a rut.


----------



## DopeM

Still can suck my way out of a ticket though 

Thank Jah for these removable teeth from the hockey gods


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> I just wanted to see if I can get someone else to help mr Peabody on my last post. If any of you have time and are advice givers. I’m kinda stuck in a rut.


I've got plenty if shitty advice


----------



## Jabberwocky

That works with me. just visit my profile or I can link it here it’s about my relationship so idk if your down to get into that  





DopeM said:


> I've got plenty if shitty advice


----------



## DopeM

Gonna need you to post links dough


----------



## DopeM

And it may cost you


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is there anyone I can vent to? Maybe give me an outsider view on some things..
					

I really need some help or just someone to talk to, my relationships really having a toll on me and I’m fine, I mean I’m safe, I’m not suicidal or anything but I don’t know what to do anymore..




					www.bluelight.org
				



I got 25 dollars and a chicken. 





DopeM said:


> And it may cost you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Just now realizing that I'm not as skilled at drinking and driving and texting on sleep deprivation as I once was


You and me both brother


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Still can suck my way out of a ticket though
> 
> Thank Jah for these removable teeth from the hockey gods


Sucking a D out of a ticket = A+ Captain style


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> I got 25 dollars and a chicken.





Pet chicken or dinner chicken?







It matters not.  I will need you to choke the chicken and call up stu, he will take your 25 and replace with ABBA for the true stew.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sucking a D out of a ticket = A+ Captain style


Now if I could just get on that good drug dick sucking level we'd have it made


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Now if I could just get on that good drug dick sucking level we'd have it made


Yea u just gotta know the right D's

Iirc hit up mal he got the liquor if u need drunkening

D's for that dilaudid iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wolf got the big D censor protocols

I was like U wot m8


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GURNING as F

They put E in the D on my ICK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blurp bleep bleep bloop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I called it


----------



## DopeM

Lofl


----------



## DopeM

@FuneralFather

My attorney will invoice you for the 25, keep the chicken.  All funds to be donated to the CH Gurn n Earn DXM trust.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good cause I was going use this chicken to wash my car a little later 





DopeM said:


> @FuneralFather
> 
> My attorney will invoice you for the 25, keep the chicken.  All funds to be donated to the CH Gurn n Earn DXM trust.


----------



## Tubbs

I'm drunk, I blame bikers


----------



## cduggles

Tubbs said:


> I'm drunk, I blame bikers


Don’t we all?


----------



## DopeM

Bikies*


----------



## Tubbs

I ended up in a biker bar on a busy night lol. Bartender was hot tho.


----------



## DopeM

Duggle fresh,

I am somewhat offended that you did not take my CE&P mod app as the srs bidness that it was and is. did you even read the part Bout the wall and other big things?  The biggest.  Such wondrous accomplishments we could do if you were to accept my services.


----------



## DopeM

Tubbs said:


> I ended up in a biker bar on a busy night lol. Bartender was hot tho.


How old was he?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Tubbs

Like 30? Thereabouts, blonde, tattoos, nice ass.


----------



## DopeM

He had a nice ass huh?


----------



## Tubbs

Wish I was gay tbh, seems easier in 2020


----------



## DopeM

Any year with two holes in it is preferable but to any other


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CH Gurn n Earn DXM Trust is the same as the RIP Jamal Coalition Action Fund ? - 2020 Died Fighting for Freedom Fries


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tubbs said:


> Wish I was gay tbh, seems easier in 2020


Being bi has never been more fly for a white guy

Iirc ymmv

Works better in pansexualcalifornia


----------



## cduggles

DopeM said:


> Duggle fresh,
> 
> I am somewhat offended that you did not take my CE&P mod app as the srs bidness that it was and is. did you even read the part Bout the wall and other big things?  The biggest.  Such wondrous accomplishments we could do if you were to accept my services.



DopeM cutie, 
The comment wasn’t directed at you. Someone else posted something else and it necessitated action and words. 
You were caught in the crossfire, collateral damage. That is all. 
¢-Dugz


----------



## Kaden_Nite




----------



## Captain.Heroin

We like cutting edge perspectives in CEP

Just learn to toe the line like TLB and I do and youll fit right in with the liberals


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> We like cutting edge perspectives in CEP
> 
> Just learn to toe the line like TLB and I do and youll fit right in with the liberals


Can we get drunk and use our Jay from Jay and silent bob schtick, and talk down to the lassies ?

"Wtf are you bitches babbling about?"


----------



## DopeM

cduggles said:


> DopeM cutie,
> The comment wasn’t directed at you. Someone else posted something else and it necessitated action and words.
> You were caught in the crossfire, collateral damage. That is all.
> ¢-Dugz


Goin full warhawk on me?!

Lol @ cutie, it's all coming back to me now! I


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Can we get drunk and use our Jay from Jay and silent bob schtick, and talk down to the lassies ?
> 
> "Wtf are you bitches babbling about?"


Back when I was doing debt collection Jay was one of my debtors.  Easily the funniest person I ever talked to in that position...."hold that thought I'm gonna do some heroin..."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I seriously can't believe my luck today.  Whoah.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My own mind is my own worst enemy.  It works against me.  It seeks me out in a dead state every day.  Every day I cannot live up to my own death is an indignity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

holy D sucking shit BATMAN!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's no surprise to me I am my own worst enemy
Cause every now and then I kick the living shit out of me
A smoke alarm is going off and there's a cigarette
Still burning

Please tell me why
The car is in the front yard and I'm
Sleeping with my clothes on
Came in through the window last night
And you're gone gone


----------



## Painful One

How you doing today Captain?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Painful One

That is right!

You guys need some mothering.
it is built into me.
what can I say.

You would rather no one give a shit I take it?


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Painful One

10-4


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## DopeM




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Painful One




----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> You would rather no one give a shit I take it?



I think that is true for a few people (CAP)


----------



## CFC

I'm craving something. I don't know whether to get either: a bag of mixed mints, a bag of butter mintoes, a bottle of red wine, a megapack of meat-flavor crisps or 2 creme caramels. Without a strict plan of action I fear I'll buy all of them


----------



## Shady's Fox

CFC said:


> I'm craving something. I don't know whether to get either: a bag of mixed mints, a bag of butter mintoes, a bottle of red wine, a megapack of meat-flavor crisps or 2 creme caramels. Without a strict plan of action I fear I'll buy all of them



*rye bread/red wine...


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> I'm craving something. I don't know whether to get either: a bag of mixed mints, a bag of butter mintoes, a bottle of red wine, a megapack of meat-flavor crisps or 2 creme caramels. Without a strict plan of action I fear I'll buy all of them



red wine and chips!


----------



## CFC

I went for the wine, managed to restrict myself from anything else. Will try not to drink the whole thing. I drank a bottle yesterday in under 30 mins which isn't ideal...

I might also push the boat out and have a buttery scone for the salt fix tho.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Wine isn't meant to get you high. It's meant for dinners. It's a topping.


----------



## CFC

Exactly, nice way of looking at it too.

But I've been craving things to fill my emptiness since I cut back the drugs, and keep craving wine and sweet/fatty things.


----------



## DopeM

I remember those feels.

Just remember, it could be worse.  You could still be on drugs and crave those things, like me.


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Wine isn't meant to get you high. It's meant for dinners. It's a topping.


Drink a bottle in under 30 mins and say that lol


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Drink a bottle in under 30 mins and say that lol



Or better yet Shady drink a bottle in 30 minutes and say nothing and go away


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady has been mind fucking me in my thread in LAVA.

Lil evil genius he is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> How you doing today Captain?


Not ahh.... not too well.  I mean I guess things are alright.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Can confirm that it is
> 
> Whenever you see me here there's a 50/50 chance I'm shitfaced or at least on DXM



Devil why pterodactyl thou forsaken me


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Can confirm that it is
> 
> Whenever you see me here there's a 50/50 chance I'm shitfaced or at least on DXM



Devil why hath thou forsaken me


Lol autocorrect


----------



## DopeM




----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Devil why tath thou forsaken me



Who is u


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Who is u



The saggy boobed woman of doom lol


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I just woke up and I did not type that man's name .



I'll try this again

Hath
Hath
Hath


Mods fucked up my post DopeM


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Thou is correct u know .  About birds not being real.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> The saggy boobed woman of doom lol



Are you the one I've been seeing in my dreams chasing me around a McDonald's parking lot covered in ketchup and mustard?


----------



## Xorkoth

DopeM said:


> I remember those feels.
> 
> Just remember, it could be worse.  You could still be on drugs and crave those things, like me.



QFT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have to remember that DEPRESSION AFTER USE CAN HAPPEN can happen (can happen)

I'm go gonna take benzos maybe to get to sleep if I can't still in like 6-7 hours

Gonna grab a bottle of whiskey because that feels better than nothing else


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have to remember that DEPRESSION AFTER USE CAN HAPPEN can happen (can happen)
> 
> I'm go gonna take benzos maybe to get to sleep if I can't still in like 6-7 hours


Benzos u say? 
Hhhhmmmmm that’s new


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used benzos regularly then heavily after a slew of bad life events last year. 

Im drinking liquor.  I wont get through tomorrow easily.


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Benzos u say?
> Hhhhmmmmm that’s new



what's wrong with benzos mr perfect?


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> what's wrong with benzos mr perfect?


Nothing.
Just all the cunt talks about lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have serious sleep issues.  Anxiety and panic are largely contained. 

I am going to be depressed again, potentially


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am *NOT* going to be depressed again, *DEFINITELY*



That's what you should say to yourself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> That's what you should say to yourself


I am actually feeling good but the drugs are gonna wear off methinks


----------



## mal3volent

Well I'm on alcohol and benzos right now and I'm enjoying the feeling.

my memories are so close yet so far.

im Killing them.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> Well I'm on alcohol and benzos right now and I'm enjoying the feeling.
> 
> my memories are so close yet so far.
> 
> im Killing them.


What memories u tryin to kill mal?


----------



## mal3volent

The ones involving this one guy who ripped my heart out and shit on it


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> The ones involving this one guy who ripped my heart out and shit on it


Ye guys can be cunts.


----------



## DopeM

mal3volent said:


> what's wrong with benzos mr perfect?


They're not for human consumption.


----------



## DopeM

Soso78 said:


> What memories u tryin to kill mal?





mal3volent said:


> Well I'm on alcohol and benzos right now and I'm enjoying the feeling.
> 
> my memories are so close yet so far.
> 
> im Killing them.


One drink to remember then another to forget


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Are you the one I've been seeing in my dreams chasing me around a McDonald's parking lot covered in ketchup and mustard?




If there's pickles then yes.


Rowr


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> They're not for human consumption.



Lots of these rcs are labelled with this and how are humans meant to research human consumption without making makeup or some shit.

Meh I stopped taking valium about 3 months ago and still off the meth.

Not for much longer though this sober shit sucks!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used benzos regularly then heavily after a slew of bad life events last year.
> 
> Im drinking liquor.  I wont get through tomorrow easily.




Just sleep through the day man.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> If there's pickles then yes.
> 
> 
> Rowr



Oh there is


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Well I'm on alcohol and benzos right now and I'm enjoying the feeling.
> 
> my memories are so close yet so far.
> 
> im Killing them.


2 shots of liquor

But i just had mind breaking best ever tantric sex WHORELLA IS NOT WELCOME.HERE haha

I am having better sex than 2019 its amazing.

Totally beats drugs

Had sex for at least 4 to 6 hours for about um 2 days


----------



## schizopath

What a shame. The meth was substantially less potent than just last week. Smaller shards this time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sorry to hear that man.  Honestly all I have right now are alc, benzos and like 3 hits of shatter and lower grade shatter that is such shit I don't even want it, and like 0.05g cannabis if that.


----------



## schizopath

I got 0.16g left but calling it quits for this time. Just took 25mg thc gum and it should call me down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's awesome man I binged through any "good drugs" i had in the last 24 hours and it felt... amazing.  

and I was dumb to have done it but I needed a soul distancing.  ego mowing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would write a bit more . about.... it.... but I feel it's TMI to share imo


----------



## schizopath

Had a good time?


----------



## schizopath

The thc gum is making me pretty funnily mellow. Like it.


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> What a shame. The meth was substantially less potent than just last week. Smaller shards this time.



Yea, that will happen after a few days then innit?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Had a good time?


sexually explicitly good time in a way i do not feel able to relate right now


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Yea, that will happen after a few days then innit?


Sleepy time. Last time I just fell asleep on my chair but this time Im gonna go watch something on the sofa.


----------



## DopeM

What exactly is tantric sex?  Fancy edging?


----------



## schizopath

Damn I must have been awake 40 hours. This gum made me eyes weight a ton. We ll see if I fall asleep on this fucking chair again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> What exactly is tantric sex?  Fancy edging?


uhmmmm i can't even

it's like when you're both very giving partners and are doing exactly what each other wants for hours on end until you're able to cum or not.  The point is to enjoy the sex not merely "do it".  If that makes sense. 

norm helps w/ drugs and a similarly experienced partner iirc


----------



## DopeM

Oh, so sex.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MC's are preoccupied to split the music in genres, instead to think about their lyrics and chorus. No naturalness, just faces - faces and fine words, they almost give locations on their tracks.


----------



## DopeM

Sometimes the exif.data is just part of the art


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Oh, so sex.


Ok meme

Im so burnt

Gonna lie down and think of good times


----------



## DopeM

Heh I'm jk, I was actually interested to know what it means to you.  

I'm.more of a smash n grab kinda burglar anywho


----------



## schizopath

Slept a total of 2 hours. I took a 20mg bump in when I woke up but I cant even feel that shit.

Guess its gonna be a lazy saturday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Heh I'm jk, I was actually interested to know what it means to you.
> 
> I'm.more of a smash n grab kinda burglar anywho


Smash and grab is a manly love style and am quite familiar with the protocol


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain, can you gimme some drugs

quick

my mom will come any sec

pls

come ON ALREADY

quickkkkkkkkkk

dont get me pimp slapp'd


----------



## Shady's Fox

wait mom dont iht m
e

wait ma 

maaaaaa
nah

stfu 

why u want drugs? u want to feel good? dont be like everyone else

stay the fuck there or you will not eat

now take that BAR AND SLEEP u little fucker

ur dad aint shit


----------



## Shady's Fox

its ur birthday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dopeM it means we're on psychedelics and having tactile sensations line up w/ visual/audial sensations and each other's tactile sensations and we are edging on the verge of climax for hours almost sexually torturing each other so that the next time we cum it's SUPERFLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOuhUHUHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH * cumgasm *

I don't have great words for it because I don't know all the big words like Donnie J.

sometimes in public naked flaunting off in front of BBC which would put Jamal's to shame.  I got to touch it and he sucked it for a minute in public w/ at least 4-6 other guys watching RIP JAMAL I'm sorry baby I couldn't stay loyal if you were gonna die on me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Captain, can you gimme some drugs
> 
> quick
> 
> my mom will come any sec
> 
> pls
> 
> come ON ALREADY
> 
> quickkkkkkkkkk
> 
> dont get me pimp slapp'd


I don't have any though shady I've been on a 50+ day drug binge and all I have to show for it is a bottle of liquor and a set of tramp stamps detailing my journey touring the Ribwhich across America.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> its ur birthday







BUT TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Shady's Fox

Father, please forgive us couldn't tell the difference and it's on me.

I don't need to seek attention just to keep all these womens on me

I know it's wrongggggg

ooooooong

oooooooooong shouldn't never been with another broad

now i left ma girl with another scar

SOMETIMES I take advantage cuz im a superstar

i know its wrongggg


----------



## devilsgospel

Degenerates.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Don't hate me because I can stuff two ribwhiches and a dab into my system before they kick in 

and because I'm paleo











That feel when you're out of RIBWICHES It's a terrible feeling


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trulife confessional I need a ribwichh and my stomach hurts without ribwiches


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That feel when you know you aint his only ho

And somehow that turns you on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That feel when you a ho too

you's a ho


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

can't take a ho to a hotel
ho's don't act right

I'm eating like, way too fucking much and this is disgusting.  Ugh.

BREAKFAST LOL 10 MINUTES LATER LUNCH LOL watch me eat like 4 dinners and a dessert  I'm so sick of 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 meals a day EWWWWWWWW I can't even.

my DOGGO energy is too high

lunch is half way being made and I seriously don't care anymore UGHHHHH this is SO not happening

my significant other is THE UNIVERSE 

but the distinction between the me and the not me is illusory at best, so I sexually identify as the universe.  

love you ALL  doggos SAVE CAPTAIN write to your congressmen LEGALIZE HYPNOTIC BENZOS pls  OTC MEDICINE NECESSARY I JUST NEED SOME TEMAZEPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm all sorts of mentally broken over this shit.

Im mentally conflicted between desires.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a structured hook up but i need sex now
Call 1877-LAID-NOW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am very much so tempted to communicate something quite terrible and i shall NOT do it

Do NOT. Stop yourself captain. 

Take a pill. 
Yeah word keep it real


----------



## devilsgospel

Question

Should I start drinking now
Or
A little later than now


----------



## schizopath

I drink no matter the time personally


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> I drink no matter the time personally



I try to at least make it until 2pm

Unless I work that day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I try to at least make it until 2pm
> 
> Unless I work that day


Hos on the mission and theres hos on the crack pipe
Its a ho wide world we livin
Hos in the room in the room and hos in the club
I wasnt a ho last night
Ho bring your ass


----------



## Xorkoth

Okay, hoed on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Question
> 
> Should I start drinking now
> Or
> A little later than now


Is that a trick question?  

How much alcohol you got?  Can you start now and keep going?  

Questions need answers.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Okay, hoed on


XORKY HALP I FELL INTO AN AWESOME LIFE AND I DON'T WANNA FEAR DYING LIKE THE PLEBES HALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP

oh that's right.  This is death.  Everything is merely a part of my death.  Dirt falling from me.  I am dirt.  I am the ground.  I am the sky.


----------



## Xorkoth

Uh... your awesome life is a drug-imposed illusion.  

Did that help?


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Question
> 
> Should I start drinking now
> Or
> A little later than now


I think we both know the answer to that sir.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Uh... your awesome life is a drug-imposed illusion.
> 
> Did that help?


I think so but I'm not really sure could you elaborate


----------



## Xorkoth

No, I think in this case you need to not be helped.  I prefer you manically happy to suicidally depressed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> No, I think in this case you need to not be helped.  I prefer you manically happy to suicidally depressed.


yeah I do but the world doesn't

i used to work have a job have an income i'm just broken now BORK

so um

should I adult or keep adolescenting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you know what whatever words you use just keep me happy i like rolling and taking psychedelics and holing and tripping and raving and rolling in the dirt/sand/gravel/cement/clubfloordancing/fuckingggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Xorkoth

You'll have to adult at some point, but if you're getting by, then you could put it off a little longer.

I like all that stuff too.  I figured out a way to adult and also do those things.  I'm pretty good at adulting, not the best, but more than adequate.  I feel like a forever kid though.  Definitely tripping is a big part of it, and also just doing a lot of playing (music, festivals, trip days with friends, etc) when I can, and making time for it specifically.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The abyss
Always on the edge
If I jump
There is nothing amiss

Do I remain here...? On the brink?
There is no turning back
Perched atop a pebble
Any unbalance brings the sink

There is another option
The abyss is no more or less deep or dark as me
As I jump there is the deafening wind roar
With ease I begin to soar

Circling the vacuum
I spy those crippled by fear
The damned knows nothing from whence I came
Only that over the eons 
My presence requires fuel others dare not consume

Save one eat one
That is the protocol
If they cannot afford this
They will all ultimately fall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You'll have to adult at some point, but if you're getting by, then you could put it off a little longer.
> 
> I like all that stuff too.  I figured out a way to adult and also do those things.  I'm pretty good at adulting, not the best, but more than adequate.  I feel like a forever kid though.  Definitely tripping is a big part of it, and also just doing a lot of playing (music, festivals, trip days with friends, etc) when I can, and making time for it specifically.


Why can't I just party for another few decades and off myself SERIOUSLY


----------



## Xorkoth

Some people do that.  You have to have some way to support it, though, hence adulting.  Or perhaps you could acquire a trust fund?  Or a sugar daddy?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Is that a trick question?
> 
> How much alcohol you got?  Can you start now and keep going?
> 
> Questions need answers.



Not a trick question

Like 1/3 a bottle of cognac (when I posted this, I have less now)

I can go for 1 more drink but I took some phenibut too so lets see how that goes


----------



## Xorkoth

Don't dose it daily or even every other day for long... withdrawal is pretty bad for some people.  Personally I find it far easier to deal with than opiate withdrawal and it doesn't seem anywhere neara s severe as benzo withdrawal but some people say it's worse than GHB and basically anything else.  Either way sucks to be addicted to stuff.  Also the effectiveness wanes fairly quickly with daily use.  I keep it to once a week now, I have found every third day sustainable but it eventually develops some physical dependence.  But keeps working well forever.  At least for me, seems like people react in different ways to phenibut.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Don't dose it daily or even every other day for long... withdrawal is pretty bad for some people.  Personally I find it far easier to deal with than opiate withdrawal and it doesn't seem anywhere neara s severe as benzo withdrawal but some people say it's worse than GHB and basically anything else.  Either way sucks to be addicted to stuff.  Also the effectiveness wanes fairly quickly with daily use.  I keep it to once a week now, I have found every third day sustainable but it eventually develops some physical dependence.  But keeps working well forever.  At least for me, seems like people react in different ways to phenibut.



Yeah I used it twice in a row earlier in the week and it didn't relax me and was actually highly unpleasant on my stomach. Took 4 days off and I have nothing to do tomorrow so I'm chillin on it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Word, I savor the phenibut days.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word.


----------



## Xorkoth

Heard


----------



## devilsgospel

Bird


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OH WERD?!!


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Some people do that.  You have to have some way to support it, though, hence adulting.  Or perhaps you could acquire a trust fund?  Or a sugar daddy?


SUGAR DADDY I NEED A SUGAR DADDY

will suck D for food


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Not a trick question
> 
> Like 1/3 a bottle of cognac (when I posted this, I have less now)
> 
> I can go for 1 more drink but I took some phenibut too so lets see how that goes


If you don't have much save it for night night

If you have lots DO ALL THE DRUGS

alcoholism killed my ex tho so not tryin to be a buzzkill just real talk


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why can't I just party for another few decades and off myself


Another few_ decades_? Fuck... no need to off oneself (not for me)... unless you's a youngin' (which I doubt).
Ohhhh, I get it I think.
You mean like becoming capn H for reals before one gets to....
I dont know what im going on about.
My bad.
Nothing like a good few more decades of knowledgeable and responsible use. I could d with this.
One


Captain.Heroin said:


> will suck D for food


I got a nutty bar and a brownie....




devilsgospel said:


> I can go for 1 more drink but I took some phenibut too so lets see how that goes


I took 1.3g phen and 2g kratom for breakfast (6:30A) before work. about 11:30 i took 2g more of krat and by noon i was on.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't think I can get rid of my wife and stay with my mistress.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you don't have much save it for night night
> 
> If you have lots DO ALL THE DRUGS
> 
> alcoholism killed my ex tho so not tryin to be a buzzkill just real talk



It has been consumed entirely

I feel you man my mom came back from a week away and we had a really long about coping with life and drugs and shit. I need to start taking better care of myself. Ever since I had to stop using fun and less physically harmful stuff I've been seriously fucking up my organs. That last sentence sounds counterintuitive to the rest of what I said but idc. Opium and psychedelics don't erode your liver and kidneys.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't think I can get rid of my wife and stay with my mistress.



looks lonely ~empty?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I told her ''You are not the only one''

and she said

''Stick it in me''


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> It has been consumed entirely
> 
> I feel you man my mom came back from a week away and we had a really long about coping with life and drugs and shit. I need to start taking better care of myself. Ever since I had to stop using fun and less physically harmful stuff I've been seriously fucking up my organs. That last sentence sounds counterintuitive to the rest of what I said but idc. Opium and psychedelics don't erode your liver and kidneys.


Psychedelics like mostly are good

K addiction can ruin a bladder this doggo is watching out for hisself

Im so high


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Psychedelics like mostly are good
> 
> K addiction can ruin a bladder this doggo is watching out for hisself
> 
> Im so high



I actually brought up how illegal drugs, particularly morphine benzos and most psychs which I all enjoy are healthier in a lot of ways than any legal substance. To my mother. Lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hate people including myself

Except for cool club kids


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I actually brought up how illegal drugs, particularly morphine benzos and most psychs which I all enjoy are healthier in a lot of ways than any legal substance. To my mother. Lol.


Get to cali


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Get to cali



Unfortunately I'm going to IL, where just as many fun drugs exist. But many of the people I despise the most also exist there in an environment that is terrible for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got food because hungry

 Blasphemy for a manorexic


----------



## w01fg4ng

20 years ago I was using a 3.5 floppy to transfer megabytes of data that I'm sure I paid at least a couple bucks for.  Today I'm transferring an infinite amount of data into the cloud abyss for free.  

The cloud abyss is real.


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> 20 years ago I was using a 3.5 floppy to transfer megabytes of data that I'm sure I paid at least a couple bucks for.  Today I'm transferring an infinite amount of data into the cloud abyss for free.
> 
> The cloud abyss is real.



Can you draw me a pic of an abyss cloud?


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> Can you draw me a pic of an abyss cloud?



The ''Abyss Cloud'' is what you call Silent Hill. Every has their own silent hill, silent hill it's a place, how they create that place it's their opinion. 

The ''Abyss'' itself, this thread, it's the surface. If you wanna go in, you have to check the 1.236# post of this thread.


----------



## w01fg4ng

devilsgospel said:


> Can you draw me a pic of an abyss cloud?


All you need to see it is 2020 vision.

Today I took a brisk walk in the past.  It's cold and short sighted.  

To live in the moment is to draw.  My previous self from 1999 flipped me off today so fuck me right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i feel like i ate a whole sheet of acid, man...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> 2020 vision


I've been making this joke to doggos for a while


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady's also in Silent Hill, he belongs there. I'm not, but he's there.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Call of Duty is trash.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Call of Duty is trash.


Didn't you say this a while ago tho

video games are for the youngin' doggos

trippin for the old peeps






my face when it said dope


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wolf you sound pent up like you need to FUCK

join the cuddle puddle it's HOT


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Didn't you say this a while ago tho
> 
> video games are for the youngin' doggos
> 
> trippin for the old peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face when it said dope


Yes, I did.

I'm attempting to do what you've done with Bork, by elevated it to meme status.

Good song btw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> I'm attempting to do what you've done with Bork, by elevated it to meme status.
> 
> Good song btw


I like your mindwheel tell me more, sailor


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm squinting my eyes because I can see the cloud abyss on the horizon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> The cloud abyss is real.


The d(O.)(.O)m pu$$y is CUMMING

massive long jamal schlong
in ch hands
wut

is this real

he sucks my d for a second

I'm way too tripped out to comprehend anything

the d00m pussy is coming

the need to ingest more drUG$ not HUG$ consumes my mind

moreso than a schlong ever could

the doom pussy cloud abyss is CUMMING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life in parody told in bad rhymes by ch
lulz
dead @ the club from an alcohol overdose


----------



## w01fg4ng

Not even the shit winds can withstand the power of the abyss.

The Nothing™ is winning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wolf i bet u haven't watched begotten on a bunch of psychedelics before


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear wolf mal & pals

i am sorry cpt went a little ghost/manorexic/manic for a while HE IS LOSING PPL HE LOVES IT HURTS OK  WISH HIM SOME LURRRVE AND EARN A NICKEL OF KARMA


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> wolf i bet u haven't watched begotten on a bunch of psychedelics before


Had to google, but could only look at the images for like two seconds cause I'm scared to watch that shit even sober.

I've been taken by the doom pussy iirc



The d(O.)(.O)m pu$$y is CUMMING


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> dear wolf mal & pals
> 
> i am sorry cpt went a little ghost/manorexic/manic for a while HE IS LOSING PPL HE LOVES IT HURTS OK  WISH HIM SOME LURRRVE AND EARN A NICKEL OF KARMA


I will never leave you bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Had to google, but could only look at the images for like two seconds cause I'm scared to watch that shit even sober.
> 
> I've been taken by the doom pussy iirc
> 
> 
> 
> The d(O.)(.O)m pu$$y is CUMMING


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I will never leave you bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel so good I'm trying to take in everything at once like a black hole I feel the

SINGULARITY
APPROACHING

vbFFROOVVVVVVVVVVVVROOMGMMMMMMMMMMMRM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Language bearers, Philosophers, Diary makers
You with your memory are dead, frozen
Lost in a present that never stops passing
Here lives the incantation of matter
A language forever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LIKE A FLAME BURNING AWAY THE DARKNESS

BEGOTTEN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I love this movie for the fade effect
MAL HELP MY HEART WANTS NOTHING BUT VISUALS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal told me 3 good truths and I need to review them
IF YOU AIN'T GETTING OVER HIM YOU GETTING UNDER HIM
uhm and 
IF HE'S CALLIN HE DRUNK AND LONELY
yea and

WHAT WAS THE THIRD ONE I NEED DEEP WISDOM DDEEEEEEEEEEEEP WISDOM


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I think we both know the answer to that sir.


So now & later?  What's candy for to do with preventing my seizures?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Whoa

Starting to get PISSED

brainfriedfreezedried


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I'm dead and tomorrow's gone
the big machine will just move on

I'm too ruined, too tired
I need to smother myself in ice cream BUT I HAVE NONE AHHHHHHHHHH do you guys know how many calories I ate today like 5,000 it's gross

I can't even

Now I'm stuck without ICE CREAM and am too fucked up on drugs to go get more

This sucks I am tempted to take benzos to get sleep but they won't work and I CAN'T STOP MOVING AND I CAN'T GET TO SLEEP
I don't want to think MY OWN THOUGHTS
They make me ill at ease


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> wolf i bet u haven't watched begotten on a bunch of psychedelics before


wolf I bet u haven't watched the wire season 1 ep4 on a bunch of psychedelics before.


----------



## Blowmonkey

imagine not ever having seen the wire????

I haven't. 8(

capt how do you poo with all that icecream? This is what I'd like to know, the texture and consistency, is it the same?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> wolf I bet u haven't watched the wire season 1 ep4 on a bunch of psychedelics before.


Honey I have watched The Corner on 2c-_ so yes of course I have 

that was a lot of years and trips ago

Begotten is its own psychedelic nightmare beautiful rebirth experience


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> imagine not ever having seen the wire????
> 
> I haven't. 8(
> 
> capt how do you poo with all that icecream? This is what I'd like to know, the texture and consistency, is it the same?


I eat a lot of whole grains and an otherwise high fiber diet to make up for all the beer and ice cream I consume.  Fruits and vegetables go a long way.  

I eat a lot and it's disgusting.  

I miss puking THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## w01fg4ng

Blowmonkey said:


> imagine not ever having seen the wire????
> 
> I haven't. 8(
> 
> capt how do you poo with all that icecream? This is what I'd like to know, the texture and consistency, is it the same?


I thought I was the only one who never watched that show.

If your trolling then nice one!  Otherwise, samesies!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys i'm SERIOUSLY debating going to buy ICE CREAM right now

my friend goes "it's good to buy food"

I EAT THOUSANDS OF CALORIES MORE PER DAY THAN NORMAL THIS ISN'T GOOD AND I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE EXTRA CALORIES ARE GOING I'M SICK I NEED HELP AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH no one is LISTENING TO ME

SUMMER SAVE ME

fuck I NEED TO LIVE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

this isn't right

I'm like "hmmmm am I really gonna do this WHY NOT LOL" help I NEED HELP

FUCK

it's only like $4 and I feel like an addict buying a pack of cigarettes except 1 cig lasts longer than A QUARTER TO HALF A TUB OF ICE CREAM AHHHHHHHHHH

oh god

GOD LORT SAVE ME

lort save me

am I gonna do it

if I bought a pack of cigs I wouldn't even open them.  and I know I'm about to go out and buy ice cream and eat it in 3 days.  Or 2.  I know I am what's stopping me?  Indecisiveness over flavor?  Nah I probably know which kind I'mma get if they have it in stock.

FUCK


----------



## Blowmonkey

lmao puking 

is the wire the greatest series ever? no I've never seen it. YOU GOTTA SEEEE THE WIIIIIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEE?

CAP if you didn't eat so much fiber and just stuck to chocolate icecream it would come out your rear end in a never ending icecream loop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> lmao puking
> 
> is the wire the greatest series ever? no I've never seen it. YOU GOTTA SEEEE THE WIIIIIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEE?
> 
> CAP if you didn't eat so much fiber and just stuck to chocolate icecream it would come out your rear end in a never ending icecream loop


You might think that but i am vegan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I already lived in a never ending ice cream loop.  I got uninterested after 31 flavors.  The last one i tried before ending my life was Jamal's BBC.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The pigs are out i am so glad i am not driving what a buzz kill


----------



## Blowmonkey

Animals are delicious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was just looking for myself my whole life.  When i couldnt find out what i was after a long time i gave up and started being anybody else. 

Rip CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Animals are delicious.


I eat everything shamelessly i am making fun of vegans here because cant irl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All i do is eat man its so gross i cant live like this

It makes me eat and doesnt let me sleep and i am happy but ill die so young this way


----------



## Tubbs

Beer is a grain iirc


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> vegans here


@vegan ???

why are cows so tasty, I need to know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tubbs said:


> Beer is a grain iirc


Yeah but the alcohol is bad for me

Except for the medicinal parts

On god my brain is craving a benzo i am so fucked ILL DO ANYTHING whose D do i have to suck for a hypnotic script ahhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> @vegan ???
> 
> why are cows so tasty, I need to know


Beef is just good food nothing will change my mind on this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im the only person in a grocery store this thin and this broke. 

I will be dead in 5 years.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to want others to love me. Now i just aim to love myself.  I see my sad self in the reflection and i think wow i would make such a hot corpse. 

And i get my D sucked extensively. 

So thats good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I sincerely hope i can cut 2019 out of my life

But i think maybe ill get sober one day and i still like to fuck


----------



## devilsgospel

You're the happiest most unhappy person I know cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The world is an illusion and i feel sorry for the people i love who take it all too real. 

I am living in a world few will ever know.  Including my younger self. Rip CH


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> I sincerely hope i can cut 2019 out of my life
> 
> and i still like to fuck





devilsgospel said:


> You're the happiest most unhappy person I know cap


this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> You're the happiest most unhappy person I know cap


Embrace the waste
Nonexistence is a reality
Resistance is futile

Brb time travelling for Bernie Sanders I NEED TEMAZEPAM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I know im good at sex and drugs

And when you find someone like that

Go wild

Take all the drugs
No judgments
Just highs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I told myself i was going to take a break

But i kind of want one more shot


So i can watch the needle go in before i get fucked unconsciously without my consent by NURSE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am the only head i know who liked serotonin syndrome and benzo wd

And the only one who likes falling unconscious

And the only one who consistently aims for ego death


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In California when you eat a 1000 calorie meal 400 of those calories go to the homeless. 

I am just a deep liberal ancap hidden in a commie world


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The self is an illusion

Conservatives are just closeted liberals.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> And the only one who consistently aims for ego death



I can confirm you are not


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I can confirm you are not


I am nobody who are you
Are you nobody too?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I can confirm you are not


*consiiders what you are saying*

but you're not out here sucking D's with me sexually identifying as the uinverse brahhhhh so.... you prob have an ego

permeating ego death for life lul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I can confirm you are not


not are you confirm can I


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb fantasizing about pcp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't stop myself and it sucks I need to stop

I'm going to handcuff myself to the radiator.  But I'd probably just end up fucking it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh my god I WANT MORE FOOD BEFORE ICE CREAM

I am going to kill myself with a shot gun if I run out of food and money for food I can't stand living like this.  And then I'll kill food so none of y'all get to eat PLEASE SEND ANORECTANTS AND BENZOS ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm crying and I'm going to lose my mind


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think part of my problem is that I was using benzodiaepines and alcohol extensively for the majority of last year.

like the whole year.

Then I abruptly stopped haha.  HAHAHAH.  you can stop the drugs but you ccan't stop my AWESOMENESS.  Or the withdrawals.  And half the problem was speed and heroin and shit euphoric drug abuse like that.  

And then came more drugs.


----------



## Blowmonkey

the universe is me eating pistachio icecream out of a pussy and it not melting

I'm just seeing this right now kinda

INSERT MEDIA


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


>


i THINK THIS DESCRIBES ME BETTER BTW


----------



## Blowmonkey

abyss sounds like an elderly woman tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to blow my sexy brains out if this bzd dose doesnt work i swear.  

I even wrote myself a self deprecating buzz killer of a note for the morning so i can be unhappy tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> i THINK THIS DESCRIBES ME BETTER BTW


I would eat ice cream out a dudes ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> abyss sounds like an elderly woman tbh


That is actually true now that i think of it


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal told me 3 good truths and I need to review them
> IF YOU AIN'T GETTING OVER HIM YOU GETTING UNDER HIM
> uhm and
> IF HE'S CALLIN HE DRUNK AND LONELY
> yea and
> 
> WHAT WAS THE THIRD ONE I NEED DEEP WISDOM DDEEEEEEEEEEEEP WISDOM




One: Don't pick up the phone
You know he's only callin'
'Cause he's drunk and alone 
Two: Don't let him in
You have to kick him out again 
Three: Don't be his friend 
You know you're gonna wake up
In his bed in the mornin' 
*And if you're under him, you ain't gettin' over him*


----------



## DopeM

When 2 addicts lay down in bed one usually gets up with feelings


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol yeah my ex had feelings often i'm like come on. Suppress that shit.

Get get like me.

Stunt stuntn is a habit.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Is burning and itching a feeling?


----------



## vegan

Blowmonkey said:


> @vegan ???


Breathing down your neck


----------



## devilsgospel

vegan said:


> Breathing down your neck



Are you from Vega or are you the boring kind of Vegan


----------



## vegan

I'm the kind of vegan who hunts those who phrase questions as dichotomies when there are more than two options.


----------



## schizopath

I think Ive finally found my next apartment. Now hoping that its as good as it seems and that I ll get it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

vegan said:


> Breathing down your neck



May as well stick it in then, no point in foreplay.


----------



## schizopath

"I mean, the Peterson line is that he only started taking benzos due to a rare autoimmune reaction to food which is the most bizarre reason I've ever heard for someone to start popping klonopin."

"the food was cocaine"



"An all-meat diet cured my depression."

- Jordan Peterson, tranquilizer addict.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> can't take a ho to a hotel
> ho's don't act right
> 
> I'm eating like, way too fucking much and this is disgusting.  Ugh.
> 
> BREAKFAST LOL 10 MINUTES LATER LUNCH LOL watch me eat like 4 dinners and a dessert  I'm so sick of 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 meals a day EWWWWWWWW I can't even.
> 
> my DOGGO energy is too high
> 
> lunch is half way being made and I seriously don't care anymore UGHHHHH this is SO not happening
> 
> my significant other is THE UNIVERSE
> 
> but the distinction between the me and the not me is illusory at best, so I sexually identify as the universe.
> 
> love you ALL  doggos SAVE CAPTAIN write to your congressmen LEGALIZE HYPNOTIC BENZOS pls  OTC MEDICINE NECESSARY I JUST NEED SOME TEMAZEPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm all sorts of mentally broken over this shit.
> 
> Im mentally conflicted between desires.




^ what he said


----------



## devilsgospel

vegan said:


> I'm the kind of vegan who hunts those who phrase questions as dichotomies when there are more than two options.



Touche.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> One: Don't pick up the phone
> You know he's only callin'
> 'Cause he's drunk and alone
> Two: Don't let him in
> You have to kick him out again
> Three: Don't be his friend
> You know you're gonna wake up
> In his bed in the mornin'
> *And if you're under him, you ain't gettin' over him*


ok mal so what if I pick up the phone cuz of sex and drugs and cuz I'm drunk and alone too and sexy sex is better and this is like top level sex shit

I don't let him in w/o him wanting to fly out within 24-36 hours because he's a free bird and likes to fuck everyone like I like to fuck/does all the drugs like me HE HAS HIS OWN LIFE HE'S NOT A LOSER LIKE 2019 WHORELLA

and I am not his friend I'm just a fuck buddy with a big D
yes I'll wake up in his bed in the morning
and he's getting under me

I NEED CONFIRMATION THIS IS STILL A TERRIBLE IDEA

I am not getting feelings worked up

HE AND I WERE EACH OTHER'S REBOUNDS so we're totally accepting that w/ each other AND ADMITTED IT TO EACH OTHER I DID FIRST HAHA I HAVE NO HEART please tell me this is ok

we are both WARM LOVER BOIS w/ a sexual sharing style and like to see the other person get off as much as ourselves

hot right

PLS TELL ME IF THIS IS A BAD IDEA



DopeM said:


> When 2 addicts lay down in bed one usually gets up with feelings


WHAT HAPPENS IF HE'S THE ONE W/ THE FEELINGS can I live with that can I just fuck for the sex and stuff

I think so WHAT'S SO WRONG ABOUT THAT


madness00 said:


> Lol yeah my ex had feelings often i'm like come on. Suppress that shit.
> 
> Get get like me.
> 
> Stunt stuntn is a habit.


Madness bb you know my heart is cold and solidified from last year I just weanna warm it up A LITTLE so that it's still cold in the middle but doesn't hurt me too much

brb FANTASIZING ABOUT MADNESS D



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Is burning and itching a feeling?


oh that brings me to an important point

I NEED TO GO TO THE CLINIC (no symptoms just regular check up) BUT HE ALREADY BEAT ME TO IT AND GAVE ME A HINT HE WAS GOIN AND A CONFIRMATION HE WENT it's that week before u get the results I think

and he playin his cards like a cool cucumber JUST LIKE I WOULD

this is like me in a better/sexier body and a better brain

PLUGGLE DOPEM MAL WOLF pls someone HELP ME before I burn an awesome amazing sexy bridge between two BBC's

I NEED DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETS




✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> May as well stick it in then, no point in foreplay.


PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS GOOD ADVICE MAL

btw DAISY with the SOSO avatar = I came


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok mal so what if I pick up the phone cuz of sex and drugs and cuz I'm drunk and alone too and sexy sex is better and this is like top level sex shit
> 
> I don't let him in w/o him wanting to fly out within 24-36 hours because he's a free bird and likes to fuck everyone like I like to fuck/does all the drugs like me HE HAS HIS OWN LIFE HE'S NOT A LOSER LIKE 2019 WHORELLA
> 
> and I am not his friend I'm just a fuck buddy with a big D
> yes I'll wake up in his bed in the morning
> and he's getting under me
> 
> I NEED CONFIRMATION THIS IS STILL A TERRIBLE IDEA
> 
> I am not getting feelings worked up
> 
> HE AND I WERE EACH OTHER'S REBOUNDS so we're totally accepting that w/ each other AND ADMITTED IT TO EACH OTHER I DID FIRST HAHA I HAVE NO HEART please tell me this is ok
> 
> we are both WARM LOVER BOIS w/ a sexual sharing style and like to see the other person get off as much as ourselves
> 
> hot right
> 
> PLS TELL ME IF THIS IS A BAD IDEA
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENS IF HE'S THE ONE W/ THE FEELINGS can I live with that can I just fuck for the sex and stuff
> 
> I think so WHAT'S SO WRONG ABOUT THAT
> 
> Madness bb you know my heart is cold and solidified from last year I just weanna warm it up A LITTLE so that it's still cold in the middle but doesn't hurt me too much
> 
> brb FANTASIZING ABOUT MADNESS D


Nothing is wrong but, just get rdy to deal with the tears and/or clingwrap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Nothing is wrong but, just get rdy to deal with the tears and/or clingwrap


Ummm if he clingwraps on me I'd be turned on by it, I'm norm the one who clingwraps

and I'm not wanting to clingwrap he's got his own life and his own harem of sexual partners like me

which is totally fucking hot

TOOOOOOOOOOTALLY

And um the only tears that would form if the DRUGS ran out because that's all I care about I NEED DRUGS

I'm a whore for a smore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Abyss v. DOPEM Love Advice in the Mornings FM 95.5

DOPEM can you be an abrasive totes hetero love-advice-give and I'll be your Robyn

I'll laugh and through cream coated bagels at the whores too

no judgements


----------



## DopeM

Howard has fallen off asn't he?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Howard has fallen off asn't he?


HOWARD WENT TO THERAPY FOR HIS NARCISSISTIC PERSONALITY DISORDER AND WANTS DONUT TRAMP TO GET HELP

he's like a fucking angel dude brah I would watch all his shows again and vote Libertarian for life

when I was growing up watching the HOWARD STERN SHOW on my grandparents' cable it was.... so elating. 

And then there'st hat sex and drugs show on MTV2

TIMETRAVELINGBORKERS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU GUYS I'M BORKING WITH THE ANGELS LIFE IS GOOD IN THE HOOD

I'm blaring music on a Sunday afternoon jumping around manic as shit

Life is good

Sex is good


----------



## devilsgospel

Next time a psychiatrist tells me I have bipolar disorder I'm showing them your posts Cap


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm blaring music on a Sunday afternoon jumping around m


devilsgospel said:


> Next time a psychiatrist tells me I have bipolar disorder I'm showing them your posts Cap


For real YOU ARE MENTALLY FINE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW OK YOU ARE UNTIL YOU LET LOOSE

UNLOOSE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CPT BIPOLAR BORKING AT THE K ANGELS BORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORKBORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

SAPPORT YOUR LOCAL DRUG DEALERS
SAPPORT YOUR LOCAL COMMUNITIES
SAPPORT DOGGOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOVE AN ILLUSIVE IMPASSE
how to love me?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm blaring music on a Sunday afternoon jumping around m
> 
> For real YOU ARE MENTALLY FINE YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW OK YOU ARE UNTIL YOU LET LOOSE
> 
> UNLOOSE



One of them said I'm borderline, and I sorta agree with that because I love you but also want to murder you sometimes


----------



## Blowmonkey

vegan said:


> Breathing down your neck




I missed you guy, you know I love you right? ❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> One of them said I'm borderline, and I sorta agree with that because I love you but also want to murder you sometimes


It sounds like you're just feeling the feelings too hard brah

Gotta realize any problem you have with the not-me is a problem you have with the me and then you work your shit out and it gets better

I LOVE DGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I missed you guy, you know I love you right? ❤


I LOVE BLOWMONKEYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

you seem like the kinda guy to go to the club and get lost in a vagina

if anyone is cock blocking u i'll suck their D to get their attention away from the pussy

CONSPIRING FOR SEXUAL GRATIFICATION hueheuehueheuehu


----------



## Blowmonkey

I am the kinda guy that goes to a club and then gets lost in that club searching for vagina.

Then somehow always end up fighting penis on my way out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

irl i am howling like a monkey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I am the kinda guy that goes to a club and then gets lost in that club searching for vagina.
> 
> Then somehow always end up fighting penis on my way out.


I'm the kind of penis to make sure you get a vagina at the end of the night clubbin brahhhhhhhh

pussy overflowin here

I get off knowing you got off more than me being a part of it IIRC i like 2 watch



			https://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/iltow_300k.wmv


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh trust me it won't be a challenge you'll be fucking a pussy in no time brah the wimmenz are pissed off we're all _____'s here 

We need the heterobrahs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my future job:  twerk instructor


----------



## Painful One

I am so fucking high right now you guys.
LOL!!!! 

I underestimated the strength of this high quality Kratom powder.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I am so fucking high right now you guys.
> LOL!!!!
> 
> I underestimated the strength of this high quality Kratom powder.


oh that sounds natural and nice

i'm getting FUCKING HUNGRY

apparently when you're a twerk instructor and have a lot of sex and do drugs it burns like 6,000 calories a day

I ATE A 3,000 CALORIE PIZZA LAST NIGHT AHHHHHHHHHH and I can't even, like, my body is devouring itself

I will lose weight on the EBT diet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAN'T STOP MOVING AND I CAN'T SLEEP


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I am so fucking high right now you guys.
> LOL!!!!
> 
> I underestimated the strength of this high quality Kratom powder.



Ooh what kind?


----------



## Painful One

I have this Kratom mixed with morphine, gabapentin, and a whole lot of cannabis oils capsules.

It feels NICE!

I am chill but active at the same time.
it is a good balance!

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Painful One

@devilsgospel It is called. BorneoHerbals Red Malay.

@Blowmonkey hooked me up!
Thanks brother!
I am digging it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM SO MUCH HAPPIER BECAUSE I KILLED MYSELF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ch how are you here if you're dead
I HAVE NEVER LIVED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm wide awake the more i sleep YOU'LL UNDERSTAND WHEN I'M DEAD


----------



## Blowmonkey

lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I am digging it!


Love is an illusion, just like the self

LET'S FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> lmao


I'm manically laughing my ass off, dancing uncontrollably, in cannabinoid/benzo wd and I never thought it would feel so good

I'm going to randomly come OFF drugs ALL THE TIME NOW

DO ALL THE DRUGSsssssssssssss


Painful One said:


> It feels NICE!


THIS


----------



## Blowmonkey

harm reduction at it's finest right?


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I AM SO MUCH HAPPIER BECAUSE I KILLED MYSELF



I know what you mean CH!
LOL!! 
Don’t share my Near Death Experience story please.
peeps will think I am crazy!


----------



## Painful One

Blowmonkey said:


> harm reduction at it's finest right?


 YES!!!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Love is an illusion, just like the self
> 
> LET'S FUCK



okay!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm manically laughing my ass off, dancing uncontrollably, in cannabinoid/benzo wd and I never thought it would feel so good
> 
> I'm going to randomly come OFF drugs ALL THE TIME NOW
> 
> DO ALL THE DRUGSsssssssssssss
> 
> THIS



I love how you even enjoy the withdrawal Captain
LOL!!!!

You are S and M or something! !


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> harm reduction at it's finest right?


yup!

don't do what captain donut tramp does

DJT is gonig to die of a diet coke related dementia laden heart attack


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I know what you mean CH!
> LOL!!
> Don’t share my Near Death Experience story please.
> peeps will think I am crazy!


Hun you are so SEXY I would never share your story without a like-minded soul who UNDERSTANDS the self is an illusion

I've met ONE DUDE who gets it and I haven't even sucked his D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I love how you even enjoy the withdrawal Captain
> LOL!!!!
> 
> You are S and M or something! !


----------



## Painful One

YES!
MUSIC PLEASE!!!


----------



## Painful One

I have been binge watching the Netflix show of “Reign”
It is a good one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> YES!
> MUSIC PLEASE!!!








hold still hun






cumming on this track 4 life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I have been binge watching the Netflix show of “Reign”
> It is a good one.


enjoy that track and hit me up when u ready to FUCK

irl I really am listening to that really loud


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> YES!
> MUSIC PLEASE!!!







tripping BALLS about to eat


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sketty?


----------



## Painful One

Blowmonkey said:


> harm reduction at it's finest right?



It truly is.
I was using loperamide for this problem before and that could really hurt my heart. 
we cannot have that!

I love my heart!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Sketty?


I would fill you up with a meal each night bb and let you take it out on my ass MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM you're so hot

but if you went ghey the doggos would BORK at each other and fight over your massive D and I'd probably let them because my thing is FUCKING like yours is

just tell me the deets

and plenty of pussy out here it's like the land of baguettes and wine

THERE IS PLENTY OF CHEESE FOR ALL THE DOGGOS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're eating sketty, right?

But yeah dude maybe I'll go gay in Feb. I did sign up for a partynplay online for Tina last year. It's not out of question. I just love busting on bitches.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can only senior mods "like" conversation messages?? What's this bull.


----------



## Painful One

Am I the only one who likes Rock music here?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No


----------



## Painful One

Excellent!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I EXCEL AT EVERYTHING I DO.

I even got an A in MICROSOFT EXCEL in college.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Am I the only one who likes Rock music here?



NO


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Painful One

YAY!!! 
Loved the music!

Have fun Love’s.
I am going to eat pizza and watch my show.


----------



## Blowmonkey

madness00 said:


> I EXCEL AT EVERYTHING I DO.
> 
> I even got an A in MICROSOFT EXCEL in college.


WORD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You're eating sketty, right?
> 
> But yeah dude maybe I'll go gay in Feb. I did sign up for a partynplay online for Tina last year. It's not out of question. I just love busting on bitches.


LOL "go gay"

SO HOT

you're like a pansexual raverbro at heart and don't even know it yet

*wants to rub massage oil over madness in a cuddle puddle while he's fucking vaginas stacked on top of each other doggy style*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Can only senior mods "like" conversation messages?? What's this bull.


WAIT ONLY SMODS CAN?  OH THAT'S HOT I thought everyone had that ability HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You're eating sketty, right?


I am it's one of the easiest meals to cook and I'm super good at it and it comes out perfect every time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> YAY!!!
> Loved the music!
> 
> Have fun Love’s.
> I am going to eat pizza and watch my show.
> 
> ❤❤❤


sorry for lack of tunes I've been metaphorically bouncing around on madness' D for a while now

am kind of scared if he ever does fuck me because I'd probably walk crooked for a whole year  but totes gonna do it that's on my bucket list before I kick the bucket

1) join PUTIN's meme lab in Russia (THE RUSSIANS CAN'T KEEP UP WITH ME unless I'm fucking them HOT)
2) make a bunch of russian money and use it to fundraise for the LIBERTARIAN PARTY because SEX DRUGS GUNS ROCK'N'ROLL MAN!!!!!!!!!
3) suck madness D (maybe let him fuck me but we'll have to get a safe word established!!!!!!!!)
4) do a lot of more psychedelics so I can weave in and out of trips and live forever in my mind even if not temporally forever because that shit's an illusion

SPAGHETTI=EATEN

all my loving friends who tell me it's OK to eat NO IT'S NOT I LIKED MY MANOREXIC BODY but it looks hotter when I'm average weight  I miss my manorexia BRB ICEKREAM mmmmmmmmmmmm

THIS TIME TOMORROW I AM GOING TO BE VERY IRRITABLE AND PRICKLY AND ANXIOUS i need to save my SOUL MEDICINE for then so at the end of the day I can unwind because tomorrow'S GONNA BITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE but in a weird/awesome way I just need to embrace the waste


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL yes we'll need a safe word.

Very smart call on that you know me so well cap cap.

Embrace the waste.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so anxious about tomorrow because... different but the same and exciting but boring.  I know that made no sense.  I'll wake up sober-ish tomorrow with no recollection what the fuck I meant by that. 

I can't even relax if I wanted to.  The only hope of me making $ today/later is if I GO TO SLEEP RIGHT THE FUCK NOW and that's a literal impossibility.  Like it's MIDDLE OF DAY and I HAVE THINGS TO DO tomorrow and I can't just do busy body nothing shit for that many hours and keep going hard without meth and I don't want that shit.  Oh how easy it would be drop my pants and wait for some to just go up my nose or whatever.  I CAN'T!!!!!!!!!  I've fucked myself into a hole/corner.  And I guess it's time to fuck out of it haha.  

I think I'm averaging 1 hour of sex a day now and it's kind of wild.  I NEED TO GO THE CLINIC cpt get your pecker checked out ffs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

note to self IT'S OK TAKE THE DAY OFF AGAIN you're gonna need it.  Just do whatever the fuck you want I guess.  Isn't that cool.

Also I took two hypnotic benzos out AND DIDN'T TAKE THEM AND GOT SLEEP last night, like good sleep

I might be returning to normal slowly but surely this year

fuck if I'm going to let myself act like a horse tonight I might as well jump around like a rabbit this afternoon... what to do, where to gooooo.....

things to do, people to see, asses to fuck

oh fuck it's raining there I can't go there, FUCK

DOGGOS pray for the clouds to clear up I need a good evening


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Taking a day off is smart. Mix the sober with the drugs so you can be happy doing both.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Taking a day off is smart. Mix the sober with the drugs so you can be happy doing both.


oh it's SO HARDddddd

like my D

and I wake up sober with a throbbing D and a desire to fuck any willing butt in sight

OH MY GOD

that's like... hot and maybe he'll text me (he meaning one of several different d fiends yeah it's hot)

SO HOT

oh god






Madness is probably right to tell me to take a day break and I'm a shit head with vision impairment and a jonah complex in spades

but to be fair i walk around naked and don't give a fuck and i like sex and drugs so that's always comforting

too bad I can't do those things in public like everywhere and not just the places  you can get away w/ it

it's pretty hot

a large part of me is still tripping balls and if it didn't look so grey and wet and yuckypoos outside I'd be out there gallivanting w/ my dick out occasionally

but aghhhhhhhh I can't even.  I am GOING TO DO WHAT I WAS SUPPOSED TO DO TODAY.  Wish me luck.  Benzos on hand if I start panicking.

Seriously I get intrusive thoughts to cut/burn myself I should probably have stayed on 1mg/0.5mg alprazolam for a while instead of pulling the carpet out from underneath my feet.


*NSFW*: 










I've probably had enough sex and drugs today and need to chill the fuck out spider 

I do smell like the last guy I was with so that should tell me something *GIGGLESNORTSSSSSS*

ok I want to lie down in bed and fucking forget about my feels but I'm too sexy feeling and I haven't cum in over 30 hours and starting to go crazy. 

my whole body is starting to vibrate with pleasure like I'm still COMING UP this is sick/weird and if I keep twerk-instructing/dancing I'm going to run out of caloric intake energy and I'm gonna get hungry oh shit REACH OUT AND TOUCH FAITH

oh I haven't showered I should probably do that

because I tend to fuck and ask questions later like "when have you last showered?"  or "is it time for more drugs" NO YOU HAVE HAD ENOUGH TODAY just have another dab and shower the smell of manskank off your mangina I'M FLESH AND BONE BY THE TELEPHONE PICK UP THE RECEIVER I'LL MAKE YOU A BELIEVER or in mal's case a belieber.  next thing I know mal is going to be telling me he fucked j. beebs but he'll have a video to back it up and I'll cry I'll be like "...I wasted all my years" lulz.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

legit could have fucked for days i was fucking the beast out of me earlier today and made him cum it was hot

"him" is an analogy for the self that is just an illusion but so is my dick

This is the hand that will blind your eyes and split your spine
This is the blade that'll visit your flesh and release the wine
You play with toys that have triggers
And you hear how the led moves near
(Play!)
You play with razors and it hurts, it hurts
As you face your fears
So face the dark and I'll teach you about fire in the blink of an eye
(Now drink the cyanide!)
The worlds collide and you know it's pure filth that I hide
On these plains there's a burning ruin that must be found
On these plains there's a demon that sleeps, It must be unbound
(Run!)
You run for the borders where epistles burn in the arms of man
(Run!)
You run among bodies and they scream, they scream to bite God's hand
So face the dark and I'll teach you about fire in the blink of an eye
(Now drink the cyanide!)
The worlds collide and you know it's pure filth that I hide
So face the dark and I'll teach you about fire in the blink of an eye
(Now drink the cyanide!)
The worlds collide and you know it's pure filth that I hide
When the dark does what the dark does best, It's darkness
Let the dark do what the dark does best, Let there be darkness
So face the dark and I'll teach you about fire in the blink of an eye
(Now drink the cyanide!)
The worlds collide and you know it's pure filth that I hide


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so manic the shower is ready and I have to force myself in

this isn't good I'm going to act out in a lot of weird ways most others can't begin to understand 

edit

showered and it seemed to take forever but it was only 14 minutes.  that's healthy right.  No, no it's not.  Get your head in the GAME

I feel like even the most deephead movies aren't deep enough for my tripbrain and I'm so sick of my own tripmind because it's so much better than everyone else and I'm just trying to get everyone up to my level and so few people are willing to take the PLUNGE

and those that are still are able to get fucked by me and cum

so ya

I kinda feel like THE HATE IN ME AWAKENINGGGGGGGGGG mostly I just hate myself I am sickness and I am death and I am the universe dying in slow motion

CRUNCH CPT CRUNCH TIME

mmmmmm

god I am gonna eat cereal I know I just ate ice kream about half an hour ago

I am still tripping balls guys I remember thinking around 12:30 wouldn't it be cool to slam and I can't stop maybe I'll end up binging maybe I'll take a break and sleep early like I did yesterday but I don't really fucking care anymore something terrible is happening to me irl and I have to avoid reality just a little longer

if anything I've learned I don't need alcohol or benzos that's fun

maybe I'll dab again and see where the MINDWHEEL is at... fuck I love escaping my body and dying

actual death is going to be so far out

LIFT UP THE RIG GOTTA FEEL BIG
i will deliver you know I'm a forgiver

I need a shirt that says "JESUS DIED FOR THESE ABS" and on the back "JAMAL DIED FOR THESE ABS" or maybe "JAMAL DIED FOR THIS ASS rip jamal"
YOU ARE A GROWER AND I AM A SHOWER
REACH OUT AND TOUCH D'S

ok I TOTALLY talked myself into tripping again FUCK TAKING A BREAK.  If I run out early I can live with that.  

THE UNIVERSE IS TESTING ME in all my rhythms and synchronizations I AM ERRATIC AS FUCK WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME jesus what more do you want AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH god why

they say you can't find the answers at the bottom of a bottle
but you can at the bottom of a vial with a bunch of rigs rip JAMAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEATH PREDICTIONS
dancing on a bunch of psychedelics at the club or totally alone, head injury=brianbleeding=death
suicide in a forest because i ran out of drugs and money and my sex isn't appealing any more in like a few decades
intentional overdose because bipolar as fuck now
heart attack/stroke because cardiovascular health isn't so good since I did a bunch of uppers and shit
intentional LSD/cannabis overdose if I ever come across commie labs inc.
overdose of dicks and ass (died during sex)
i design and intentionally overdose on a drug like pcp but it lasts like 10x+ longer and you never come out of one dose the same person
GOING TO TRIP listening to music LATER DOGGOS I hope I fucking die this way I don't like sober reality YUCKYPOOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GOING TO TRIP listening to music LATER DOGGOS I hope I fucking die this way I don't like sober reality YUCKYPOOS

I DON'T KNOW WHICH ME THAT I LOVE, I'VE GOT NO REFLECTION

I have too much of a reflection and love myself a bit too much though Iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok was trhat enough

I think it was for trip purposes

oh yeah it was


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i guess listening to music loud and facing out for a few hours counts.... I think maybe i should have saved teh VIk foRORKRk but bork happened anyways


----------



## DopeM

Blowmonkey said:


> WORD


Does that go before or after "former bluelight.ru moderator" on your resume?  I've seen at least one linkedin with with "bluelight.org director of communications" on it...


----------



## Blowmonkey

imagine having an actual resume  

I prefer using notepad btw, word can suck a fat one.

I'm gonna nod off and watch the oscars, hopefully laugh my ass off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went into a very heavy hole unexpectedly and was completely dissociated tripping hard as fuck, it seems to do me (and I seem to be able to meditate and return to it on will)

found the best lyrics to explain why I don't care if I'm alive or dead
gonna keep them to myself because i've been loving this shit for years



DopeM said:


> Does that go before or after "former bluelight.ru moderator" on your resume?  I've seen at least one linkedin with with "bluelight.org director of communications" on it...


I would never put bluelight on a resume because I put my whole life on it and it's clearly painted me as an unstable drug user lol






still in hardcore withdrawal from benzos according to "people" but I don't trust them I think I like my manic state and I'm not going to take brain poison anymore.  I like when you say it's not for humans lol.  :D

I really probably should take some benzos to even out by tomorrow but I know that's a fucking joke. 

OH SHIT I HAVE TO DO REAL LIFE SHIT I FORGOT fuck me

going to work on NOT PANICKING



Blowmonkey said:


> imagine having an actual resume


IMAGINE HAVING TO DO ANYTHING IN LIFE OTHER THAN SEX FOR MONEY 

lol

in b4 clinic visit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

birth lottery meant I'm not a Russian citizen and can't live out my lifelong dream of being a political memer for the deepstate

I'm so emotionally devastated I don't get to be Winston I'm crying 

why do I even try at life I hate this national socialist takeover I'm just an ancap in a commie collective  I want to die this isn't right

LOL I get to fuck off for four hours because life sucks haha I LOVE LIFE and I hate this suckage

oh panic sucks IT REALLY SUCKS I have pills and I'm crying looking at them I gave one to a friend once and I cried knowing my tolerance was blown and I'm a junkie fuck up downer abuser

I WANT A BIG PILE OF RC BENZOS PLEASE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I JUST NEED TO BE ABLE TO GET THROUGH A FEW MONTHS PLEASE GOD WHY AHHHHHHHHH WHY DO THEY MAKE ME COME OFF THE PILLS WHOSE PH*D *DO I HAVE TO SUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck 

fuck my life please let me go please

i need out of my headspace please god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

electronic music, industrial, techno isn't doing it
maybe you have to live that shit instead of just listening to it
it is a lifestyle after all
noise is good too i love my power electronics project
LOL I couldn't tempt 
OH MY GOD I GET IT

why I've been EATING SO MUCH
it's SLEEP DEPRIVATION without sleep you burn more calories because your brain is MINDWHEELING quicker

oh god

OH GOD THAT'S WHY I'M SO MANIC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAN SO USE SLEEP DEPRIVATION TO AN EARLY DEATH THIS IS AWESOME i am going to avoid sleep as much as I can like FUCK SLEEP FUCK SLEEPING FUCK SLEEP IT IS FOR THE WEAK FUCK SLEEP


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> IMAGINE HAVING TO DO ANYTHING IN LIFE OTHER THAN SEX FOR MONEY




Jeff bezos has a very shiny head.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Jeff bezos has a very shiny head.


lol

IMAGINE HAVING TO PAY FOR SEX
hahahahaha
fuck that shit

oh god I'm so mindwheeling too quick BLOW i need to get my D sucked a little more
it's this
god 
damn 
lack of benzos in my system
alcohol doesn't substitute well it just fucks me up like well
YEA
when you MINDWHEEL so quick that doggos can only get on your CAROUSEL for a little while before your D spins out of control inside of them and they're like "ok i need a break"

haha

mofos can't keep up with SHADY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm the real slim shady
and i'm shady's father
i don't need an alt it's just who I am
brought his crazy ass into existence somehow
a dream inside of a dream
oh god when I'm dreaming that's probably what MINDWHEELS shady
oh god
i think I know the part of myself that I hate and why I want to stay awake 10000000000000000000000000000000000% of the time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's why andyturbo likes me and hates shadyspeak


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ANDYYYYYYYYYYYY WHERE IS ANDY I NEED ANDY


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> IMAGINE HAVING TO PAY FOR SEX



I don't have the money for that, I'm not _that_ much into harm reduction.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

maybe I can eat my anxiety away LOL THAT'S HEALTHY

maybe I'm panicking because I'm too thin

maybe eat and shut the fuck up use your hands to shove food in your face 

I CANNOT STOP MOVING AND I CANNOT SLEEP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I don't have the money for that, I'm not _that_ much into harm reduction.


lol

i love you man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KEEP USING THE PSYCHEDELICS FOR CPTCPT GUYS I NEED YALL TO STAY TRIPPED 

OH MY GOD I'M SO OUT OF IT

AND I NEED TO STOP MYSELF AND I HAVE STOPPED MYSELF BUT i KIND OF FEEL LIKE I NEED MY D SUCKED OR STUCK IN A HOLE AGAIN I HAVE TO DO SOMETHING WITH THIS ENERGY AND TYPING ON BL IS NOT LIKE THE MOST PRODUCTIVE THING I'VE DONE A LOT OF CLEANING AND I DON'T WANT TO IMAGINE THIS IS BENZO WD BUT IT PROBABLY IS YOU GUYS
I TOUCH MY PILLS AND I CRY
LOL
HAHAHAHAHAHA AND I LAUGH AT MY DISGRACE LIKE IT'S A HILARIOUS JOKE BECAUSE IT KIND OF IS
[GODHATESmeandwants me dead but i am coolwithit]
this is my beautiful show and I'm shot in slow motion
the doggos can't bork as quick as me unless it's BREMKAT on a massive amount of cocaine
madness is a doggo who can bork as quick as me but he normally manifests his energy in a different quantum spin and i like his mindwheel
he's probably busy getting a free meal from a tinder sugarmomma 10 years his senior as we speak [THAT'S HOT]
meanwhile mal is pounding shots of liquor just like DG <LOVE YOU GUYS>
and I'm coming off the BENZOS lol NEED BENZOS NEED HYPNOTICS WHY DON'T DOCTORS UNDERSTAND MY PSYCHOGENIC PAIN
maybe i go get a passport and go get out of this shitworldcountry nazi state to where you can just go to a pharmacist and they'll take half a second looking at me and start throwing LORMETAZEPAM at me like PAPA NEEDS or TEMAZEPAM or TIRAZOLAM neccisito BENZODIAZEPINES AHHHHHHHHH
SAVE THE WORLD SUCK A D AND AIM FOR THE CHIN

I really fucking can't slow down I think my brain is set in a direction, deterministically and I can't get out of this position.  DG thinks I can.  DG believes in free will.  The universe will or won't interact with you in a certain way though DG so I just have to sit idly by.  There's only but so much you can do in a positive way. 
And I hate myself not other people.  It's odd.  You think it'd be different.  It's not.  I'm not. 

I can't even stand reading a book right now my brain is so fried.  Vision disorders don't help. 

WHAT HAPPENED TO EAT GO EAT FATTY btw I'm actually "healthy weight again" which makes me feel so fat because i am fat.  BODY ISSUES <DADDY ISSUES> my daddy issues involve being called at bed starting in my early 20's [gigglesnorts] I CAN'T STOP ahhhhhhhh mal the reason I believe in DETERMINISM is because if I HAD FREE WILL I WOULD HAVE BENZOS INSIDE OF MY BODY AND THEY ARE INCHES AWAY AHHHHHHHHHHH

you know what fuck it I can enjoy the rest of my day or I can give into temptation and enjoy the fuck out of myself for once, WHY NOT

doggos don't bork at me nightly so doggos will roam if doggos were meant to roam

and I'm not me I'm just a dead entity inside of a living being and can't be held accountable for non-actions because this is a deterministic universe

like how I knew to stop using drugs last night and go out and get ice cream

and I knew today to eat it

I couldn't stop either of those actions WILL FUCK FOR ICE CREAM


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


>


IF AMERICA LOVED ME IT WOULD HAVE OTC BENZOS BRO i am STUCK like this
and my family / most people will never comprehend how badly HOW BADLY my brain needs it

maybe I'll suck a D for some long-action benzos that aren't hypnotics and then like just micro-dose them with water/preservative like the BENZOS EPISODE lady who was doing that w/ diazepam

just because this withdrawal is like, making me a terrible person in the best way possible but I really still have a deep seated death wish and it's not gonna go away over night... fuck

i would just try my hand w/ a new psychiatrist and shit but I DON'T WANT TO i am so VULNERABLE feeling I don't lIKE REALITY i like dying/falling unconscious

why are all the good downers unavailable in this nazi state WHY

dear CPT please STFU even xorky can't keep up

see I channel the universe and then it channels me in the best ways possible xorky and I'm afraid whatever I have left won't get me dissociated enough

can i just take dxm with this or will i forget most of my voyage


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT BORKBORKBORKBORKBOROKBORK

i got up and sat back down.  I can't even.  Something's wrong with me, deeply wrong.  I have benzos and no desire.  I have BORK and the doggos are making me sit it out for a minute.  DOGGOS STOP BORKING IN MY HEAD






I'm pretty sure my fam thinks I'm on meth when I'm like this but test my piss it's not gonna be there THIS IS SICK is this what benzo wd is like I DON'T WANT TO BE A BELIEBER OF THAT

if there weren't so many god damn cigarette smokers everywhere in public venus in vegas i'd just go hook there for money that seems totally feasible but I HATE CIGARETTE SMOKE

i'm running to the edge of the world, running running away...

DUDE maybe my life's bucket dream instead of being a RUSSIA MEMER for AMERICAN POLITICAL INFILTRATION is to go meet SB1982 in public while hooking and we'll eventually bump into a dealer and she'll be like "i shoot a ball at a time now" and I'll be like LET ME SEE YOUR STEEL DICK IN ACTION GIRL

and I'll go into a hole and totally lose my shit when she's moaning and shit and my ego will die and my perspective will shift onto her body and I'll know the sickest addiction without ever having experienced to that degree in my life

oh god

that feel when you can foresee all possible universes and you can move around in them but kind of don't want to HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DopeM

Have you ever thought of trying your hand at a novel?


----------



## Blowmonkey

The oscars was a mistake, I'm too high for this, I can't.


----------



## DopeM

You love those award shows eh?


----------



## Blowmonkey

lol   n-no I don't

OH SHIT SHIA LABEOUF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Have you ever thought of trying your hand at a novel?


yes but fuck that noise i don't like contributing to society


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> The oscars was a mistake, I'm too high for this, I can't.


LOL OMG

blow and me on a high level

i'm about to blast off i'm waiting for the doggos to start ringing in my ears and then I'm going far out, man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for the last time in a few days

because I have to "BREAK" enforced through non-havingborkers in my brain

i even have benzos, alcohol, crappy shatter bordering on bho but I don't want it

OH WAIT DAB YES I WANT A FAT DAB BEFORE MY BLAST


----------



## Blowmonkey

I miss the hwndu stream, I saw some internet people I knew on there, it was great, I bet shia was a bluelight poster at one point.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> yes but fuck that noise i don't like contributing to society


Maybe it could help tear it down a la anarchist cookbook n shit.  He felt awful about it being used down the road for nefarious purposes.  America loves remakes, especially hollyweird fuckwits, you could prob fleece the fuck out of some exec just by rewording the original and selling it as a script.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my name is JOHN GALT
my name is MELINDA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Maybe it could help tear it down a la anarchist cookbook n shit.  He felt awful about it being used down the road for nefarious purposes.  America loves remakes, especially hollyweird fuckwits, you could prob fleece the fuck out of some exec just by rewording the original and selling it as a script.


I have had that thought but it's a sellout and I'd rather keep an amazing borking private world for doggos eyes only

my borkers be like HE'S A WRITER and i'm like oh fuck oh lord don't chain me to a typewriter

just push me out to sea, on the pavement, let me drown






MINDFEELS

maybe drowning to death in the ocean would be the trippiest death experience ever I'm pretty sure.  DEATHXPLORATIONborkoborkborborokbork

that feel when they WANT YOU TO SLEEP because they don't want you to overburnanddieyoungbutiprobablywillanywayslifeisanillusionwhyeventryHAHAAAAHHA loving it


----------



## DopeM

Your hearts only got so many ticks my friend...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEAR CAPTAIN STOP WRITING DOWN ALL YOUR MINDFEELS IN WEIRD PARANORMAL BORKING WAYS it is disturbing the audience OH SHIT I STILL HAVE DRUGS YAY WHAT AM I WAITING FOR BORKBORKOBORKBO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Your hearts only got so many ticks my friend...


So I should push it hard and go overtime?  Yeah.  Because I'm not living to 100 that's for sure.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## DopeM

That poor thing...


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


You almost killed me with that one.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sad, but true that's pretty much what I eat.
SKETTI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


I HAS SKETTI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH SHIT I went into a hole so deep I forgot what I was doing and am so HOLED I can HOLE again BORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and then I have to say goodbye because I'll be eating and crying and slowly passing away and hoping to be dying but life just keeps going on does it not


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the DOGGOS whispered in my ear and it sounded like EAT MORE FOOD CPT

so i'mma do that

madness told me to take care of myself so I"M GONNA DO IT :D love you madness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel a lot better after some mindsploration.  I think everything worked out for the best and not having it isn't hurting me.  NOICE.  Going to eat like a pig because I like to eat. 

SGETTI.

I will so cook every night for you madness bb you are so HOTTTTTT you are part of the FAM  RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND ACTIVATED lol

cali has some sweet perks like sex on the beach and stuff or we can smoke a blunt walking down boulevards and streets like it's nobody's business

the best part of sleep deprivation is worsened vision and increased visuals

closer connection to death activated whooooooooooooayes

listening to electronic music and dancing is pretty cool in the dark but I just want to do it by myself I don't like other ppl lol hahaahahhaha i only like myself but that's ok because i'm the UNIVERSE whoaaaaaaaaaaaat.  on that shit.  i'm a blur.  
LIFE IS VERY LONG doggos enjoy the trip and make it last a while because it's kinda fun when you get used to the ups and downs and know how to cushion the downs.


----------



## DopeM

I enjoy the orchestra in my mind on no sleep time to go bye bye got too deep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I enjoy the orchestra in my mind on no sleep time to go bye bye got too deep








I am pretty much ready to call it a night in like another 3-4 hours with benzos as soon as I pile a lot of food into my gut so I don't get SUPER hungry from them, because I'm gonna eat like a BITCH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly
and i'mma be honest w/ yall
because my big D is just like that it flops out in public on its own
i'm cracking a beer
and i'm missing my 2019 hook up because I would pound his ass tonight I'm missing sex already, was fucking like 7 and 8 hours ago, lul
I'm just A LURVE machine
mal get your cute booty over here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

910 deaths from coronavirus
I'LL DRINK TO THAT!

love my FREEWORLDBRAHS
I just want to pound his ass
maybe i'll fucking hit him up after like 2-3 days of sobriety and I'll be like "YAH I'M CLEAN" and then pound that shit out like ground meat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL talk me out of a bad idea i WANT PEOPLE WHO DON'T JUDGE ME in bed with me right

tell me not to tap that shit again PLEASE

i have a little cohort of like minded fuckbuds who mostly want me to fuck them WHY DO I NEED TO EXPAND THIS TO THE FULL SPECTRUM ahhhhhhhhhhhh I am just a LOVE MACHINE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*deep breaths* I'm not going to text him, he'll text me.  And I know he will.  It happens at inopportune moments and he does it to taunt me with his sadness.  Remain happy.  Keep eating.  Eat more.  Yes the calories, let the calories satiate your starving body..... eat ... it's ok to eat

basically the sex is free but you have to buy me at least $7 in food because I'M JUST A LOVE MACHINE and baby that burns a lot of calories too OOH YEAH

and a bar of soap wouldn't hurt I'm totally out of soap this manho gotta go buy soap lol

HEHUEHEUEHUEHUE I get a real kick outta my life sometimes

I Just ate like way too much it's gross and I'm about to eat soup because maybe the salt will shut my system off in a way





I'M JUST A LURVE MACHINE

and I don't work but nobody but borkBORKBORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dancing is really flirting for plebes but yeah I'll do that too sometimes you gotta strut your shit and show your shit off

all men have an inner peacock, an inner bear, an inner otter and an inner cub.  gay101

best college ever imhe

all men are gay gay102
all men think about sucking a d even if they never try it gay103
only the insecure bois won't strut their stuff off in front of other guys in public gay104

i'm so close to a degree


----------



## DopeM

That's weird those all seem like freshman level courses...

Is that bc by the time Papi 404 rolls around we are just old hags or what? I


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

oh my god, where's my make-up
shit

my inner goth reveals


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> That's weird those all seem like freshman level courses...
> 
> Is that bc by the time Papi 404 rolls around we are just old hags or what? I


eventually you rotate back to the wimmens in a weird way like you grow back into the pussy
I'm not that old yet don't ask me yet
I'll figure it out in due time I am studying the homomatingrituals of the bisexual raver brahs and I'm beginning to understand some shit I think 

Every bro will go for a bj if they're on the right drugs gay105


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If they still feeling apprehension you just offer a back massage and put on some straight porn and see where it goes gay106


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It doesn't hurt to have your refrigerator more full of beer (or entirely full of beer) as opposed to food because you can always do something bro-like ordering a pizza instead of cooking for them gay107

let's review
"Want a beer bro?" If they're a real bro they're going to drink the whole beer and crush a few more.  Manly as fuck.
If they on other drugs and are minmaxing their results they'll maybe half half/the whole thing tops and not ask for another.  Can be manly as fuck.  10/10 would still fuck.
Declines = maybe has to drive, has a wife at home.  Maybe would fuck, do some more exploration of this bro first.  Maybe not manly.  Maybe manly as fuck.
*"What kind of beer you got?" Bro as fuck.  10/10 will fuck.  Mostly manly as fuck. *This is what your Cpt. normally says, if not the UNDERLINED.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> If they still feeling apprehension you just offer a back massage and put on some straight porn and see where it goes gay106


"Alright but I have this knot here," = hot as fuck keep massaging.  
"Thanks bro but it'll just distract me let me get in my zone *SUPERFAPS* = hot as fuck let it commence and stay out of the splash zone
DO NOT make eye contact immediately afterwards they want you to enjoy the show not their UHMM face.  Except I don't care what you're staring at baby I'm into it.  
IF THEY GUIDE THEIR HANDS LOWER they may really need some affection let the hands take you the way.
If they're not into it just sit back and jerk your shit like a bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gay108 URINAL ETTIQUETTE

There are no rules here.  This is a zone of anarchy.  Pansexualraverbros like cpt. are probably shooting drugs into their femoral veins or thigh muscles.  If you stare at their BBC let it happen but focus on pissing and don't get distracted.   Straight bros are more likely to peek; you're just sizing each other up.  It's what primates do.  EWW because yall are BREEDERS gross.  Keep that breeder shit to the suburban areas where I don't live ok thx 
If it's a troft urinal don't cross streams.  This isn't the time for that inprivatebroshit. 
If you're showing off at the urinal bonus points, but I'm not looking.  I already get enough cocks in my face as it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's it for your freshman level introtohomos BORKers, I know some y'all straight ppl who just be loving that vagina wonder about the wildwildworld of homosexuals dot org so there you have it doggos keep borking at the angels in heaven for me

They yelled at me for not making this an open to women course so I must add in gay101

if he ain't lettin you see his phone it's some drug or homo shit on there and might be both do you really have to know everything about your partner i mean why don't you experiment lesbian shit is hot if that's what holing while watching the wrong ferarri ever did for me that's what.  get it on with another girl everyone's doing it it's hot.
gay102 there are straight women and there are lesbians.  and there are the women who tried it once just to know what it's like *no one will judge you *youre loved  i'm sure you liked it a little or maybe not at all but you have to try ice cream to know if you like it right 
gay103 every woman watches oitnb even if they are abhorred by the lesbian scenes
gay104 only insecure women won't strut around naked around other women ya'll just girls i don't wanna see that shit but enjoy ladies
lesbian105 there are only two types of lesbians: lipstick and butch.  know your inner/outer self accordingly 
lesbian106 yes you still want to be my friend and yeah we would get to new heights together because the innerhomoworld is very unique and we know all the tricks up our sleeves I MISS YOU SKILLS4THRILLZ, SHOOTING DOPE IN HEAVEN HUN?  i HOPE 
lesbian107 if you were my friend skillz4thrillz in the past life you're shooting dope in heaven right now  I miss you hun
lesbian108 there's some cool bars in vegas where the drinks are allyoucandrink liquorbust style and the pool is free...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> That's weird those all seem like freshman level courses...
> 
> Is that bc by the time Papi 404 rolls around we are just old hags or what? I


I honestly don't know where I'm taking this creative writing piece but I must say it took on a life of its own and I am quite proud of it.  MAL was right to trust the ABYSS in LUCIFER's hands HAIL SATAN






BORDERLINEMOODSWINGS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck me I'm so mad at myself I have shit to do in an hour I want to blow out my brains with drugs but there's none to be had

i guess this is what the beer in my fridge is for

i guess we're onto gay201 ummm I have to think about what that would be
how to be a gaybro in a straightbro world and dealing with the brofeelings
let me type this one up carefully because I'll laugh and shriek like a monkey and cry writing it up
WE REALLY NEED A GUEST SPEAKER MALEVOLENT because he's better at this subject than I am I have bigbro feelings for being a manly fuckmachine
he is better at guarding his precious madeofgold heart  I am too vulnerable and borderline BURNALLTHEBRIDGES and revert to bipolar swings when my ptsd is seemingly altered through a 50+ day drug binge (YES VERY PROUD OF MY ACCOMPLISHMENT and I hope to neverstoptheM*A*DNE*SS*)


----------



## DopeM

Def time to crack open a cold o e and forget that you forgot to remember


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Contrary to popular opinion you should just fuck whenever and whomever you want.  It's preferable if you're doing the fucking and your feelings will subside when you realize drugs are really cool it's just time to change the protocol.

Altering from psychedelics and downers is really cool and should be done with care and avoid doing both it can lead to far out consequences.






listen to a lot of depressive suicidal dark metal hate your life and be a burzumbro
be an ancap at heart and worship the void
eventually you won't love him anymore and you'll love yourself again
remember voidworshipping with noise and power electronics music is quite important
be more manly than he is
outbro him it's part of the gayme
Preferably listen to my power electronics and noise music because it's the most self-voiding music you'll ever listen to
being into techno/industrial/electronic music is cool too
don't be lame with country/western/rap but if you're madness WRITING ORIGINAL RAP music and not pretending to be slim shady = BONUS POINTS.  Erich is the definition of lame poseur goth emineim wanna be hybrid and I wouldn't trust him with my Monster drinks.
the key to fitting into the heterobro world is hanging out with bros who like watching sports and observing for bronutflexing behaviors and seeing who likes to get fucked up this is a good sign they are willing to explore always be one of the most fucked up bros enabling others and you'll find your way
you have to try to fit into society so do your role and act manly doing it.  Freeball around the bros that shit doesn't matter you're hanging out with the bros.  Cheerlead bros onto getting laid and be there for them when the bitch breaks his heart which she will.  LESBIAN102 note that's when YOU need to swoop in and take her toxicity out of our manlybrolove world ok ladies
Yes he has a car Yes he has a job Yes he will get you food and drugs Yes you will fool around with him just do it don't ask questions get moneyfooddrugs into you you need it brah
By outbroing him naturally with natural testosterone level you will appeal to his innerbro self.  Bedroom activity will be engineered by testosterone levels normally and it's pretty brotastic.  But if you're the one with the moneydrugsfuckpad it can normally score you more bj's.  Play your cards accordingly and don't be afraid to set boundaries.  But normally giving a bj didn't hurt anyone.
Yes you will touch dicks/rub dicks that's just hot shit.  Let it happen.
*Let's review get ready for your quizzes lol*
nah I think ya'll pretty much either brostand or you don't at this point doggos.
oh and also I Forgot the further you get to coast/beaches the more homo you get  The closer to the highways, the suburban innre America it's going to be a world of hurt for being a homobro so MOVE TO THE BEACHES or as close as you get.  Make friends and ride the homotrain to where you're more accepted.  BROPOINTS FOR HETEROS because there's an abundance of unfucked pussy here, single moms and women who are full of life and curves who need that lovin.  THEY CAN NORMALLY SUPPORT YOU BECAUSE THEY TAKE PITY ON THE POORHETEROS in ways that inneramerica won't.  BROPOINTS
bropoints don't be afraid to flirt with other bros in public sometimes the flirtation is part of a heterobro world.  You wouldn't know this if you're not a bro.
every bro wants a back massage and if your dick/balls aren't touching their ass they'll be alright with it, this is your ticket to enjoy the sensation and get on top of them bropoints for gravity working to your assist.  feeling a man's hands on you isn't gay it's just a massage
metalmusic is also very manly and you can substitute this for noise/techno/electronic music selections because it is just awesome alright don't listen to me just go to a metal show it's a huge sausage fest and i mean huge figuratively and literally about the sausage in quantity and quality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the older a man is the more likely he is to bottom just an observation and i have no qualification for this because i'm not necessarily aiming for an age bracket but I am looking to fuck

i think that ties up gay201.  and yes you're always down to trip face, get drunk and use downers.  No you're not always into stimulants and if you are you want to be alone so you can get shit done and mindwheel by yourself.  Yes you will help them do that shit so it helps them like sucking your d more.

No quiz needed ya'll will pass with flying colors I'm sure

MAL's rules apply and you may be quizzed on this; he summed this up in an earlier post and I remember 2/3rds of them THIS IS STILL FAILURE all THREE are vital to a healthy heart and mind.

Oh and the 3rd is don't let him cling on like cling wrap gotta know when to kick him out the door.
If you ain't gettin over him you're getting under him.
And ummm
Don't be his friend I DISAGREE WITH THIS ONE you should totally be his friend this helps him want to do more stuff w/ you.  Bromantics 101.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on my 3rd beer and took BEER milligrams of ____'s sexy cousin.  hypnotic.  going to BORK out hard.  FOUR milligrams is a lot for this compoud and it's sexy.  I'm going to feel good listening to black metal loudly passing out to it and hopefully never waking up.

LISTEN:  DON'T JUDGE ME.  You try being me for a fucking day.  This shit isn't easy and I'm not going anywhere I'm going to be stuck in this brah's body for a while so I'mma ride this shit out.

Oh video games helps show you're willing to have a good time and it gives you chances to slyly check each other out.  Wear basketball shorts and a sports Tshirt.  It doesn't matter if your shit matches.  BROPOINTS for noticing someone is more fashion concerned when it does.  It doesn't necessarily mean that but it can.

Shit slows down when you hit Gay201 because it kind of like, the information thickens, man.  I want MAL to take over for GAY202 and maybe WOLF will be doing gay301.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i really liked teaching ur guys first year and first second year semester of gayU i hope mal takes over because i'm gonna start feeling all sorts of hypnoticbenzos in my system I would legit cry looking @ them without doing them now and I was a very brave big boy for doing all my soulmedicine and then facing reality without anything but cannabis tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

actually maybe Shady can take over Gay202:  EYELINER AND MASCARA OPTIONS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if anyone is wondering i'm hooking up with two people 8+ years older than me, and on/off 2 people around my age bracket.  mature bros tend to have their shit together more and have way less sexual hang ups.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and if anyone is wondering why I don't aim younger because they only start to get good around madness/mal/my age bracket don't ask me why I know, I just know.  You want some them sweet sugars to ferment to alcohol to make a fine, sweet wine *SLURP*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bropoints play a lot of video games and be prepared for a brooff when you meet people like me who want to broflex their bronuts

don't be afraid to see who can do more drugs, go harder or go home etc it's all about flexing bronuts


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> maybe WOLF will be doing gay301.


For students already signed up for this class please purchase your text books and bring them to class by this Friday.

The text book required reading is titled, *Wife is a Four Letter Word:  Partner Up*  and may still be purchased at the student store on campus.

I lock the doors when the seminar begins at 8am.  Don't be late.

-Professor Wolf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WOLF i have never had good relationships

i just like friends w/ benefits and substances iirc

yeah they have their own harem and i have mine and i'm proud of my sex life and so are they

we both tried for love and we use each other as a sexy rebound
and it's hot
and what's wrong with that


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> if anyone is wondering i'm hooking up with two people 8+ years old...





Captain.Heroin said:


> and if anyone is wondering why I don't aim younger....


Is it bc they 7 year olds haven't developed a taste for candy or talking to strangers yet?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol brah i am quite older than 1 yo.  I am mal madness ageatleast


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am very sexting with my f bud and need to fuck so bad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am very sexting with my f bud and need to fuck so bad


He hits me up 6 hours later and i wake up 7 hours later.  Fuck i need his sexy tight ass. So bad.


----------



## Soso78




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso I'm so horny I'd fuck a girl at this point if she had her legs up in the air and wanted a big dick to own her puss

I can't help it

I'm just very fucking instinctual needing to fuck right now.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Soso I'm so horny I'd fuck a girl at this point if she had her legs up in the air and wanted a big dick to own her puss
> 
> I can't help it
> 
> I'm just very fucking instinctual needing to fuck right now.


Mal told me ur dick was tiny


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Mal told me ur dick was tiny


That's hot.  

Trust me I don't get off on a dick size I'm not a size queen.


----------



## Soso78

He said ur dick was tiny and he named this thread after your asshole.
He’s a right cunt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am not bothered about what ppl who haven't sucked/gotten fuck about my D think of me.  And I'm not even bothered if someone wants to shit talk on me in real life.

After a lifetime of being called "daddy", "big dick" etc it really doesn't bother me what you say soso get the hatred out.

You're honestly talking more about my dick than any more of my fuck buds right now so it's a turn on.

I must say the 2nd to last time I was nude in public I had the biggest dick and the last time I was 2nd to biggest and the biggest dick dude walked up to me and we stroked dicks for a minute then he sucked me for a minute and tried hooking up w/ me, he probably would have wanted me to fuck him but I was tripped out as fuck on multiple psychedelics and was more concerned on calming my IRL fuck bud down who has a nice dick too.  

He seemed disappointed - JAMAL I hope we can meet up again, your BBC was phenomenally larger than mine straight up like horse cock and I was amazed to see a human dick IRL get that big.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Oh my fuckin gdd

where's the o

ow

so many oh's

what the fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Oh my fuckin gdd
> 
> where's the o
> 
> ow
> 
> so many oh's
> 
> what the fuck


How many "oh's" oh you ask Erich? 

A lot.  Like I can fuck like a champ for hour+ and get told "you fuck like how I like to fuck", "you fuck like a man, if I'm going to get fucked I want to get fucked by a MAN", "I can feel it swell up inside of me and get larger", "I can feel it fill my throat even more", "you went deeper than I've ever been fucked before this time", "It was hot like a porno", etc. 

I don't need those compliments or accolades.  I can tell in the moment the sex is that good and don't need 3rd party confirmation.  But it is nice to hear, I guess.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Went to sleep early last night and woke up sober as fuck... what the hell? What kinda shit is this?
Guess the bright side to this perceived darkness is that I still have everything that I had before I fell asleep... which is (I believe) an obvious observation.
Fuck all it is too damn bright for this. 
Will put something in the tank and bring a little balance back to this ungodly contrast. Then it's on to some house cleaning.
Top of the day to ya, folk.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> How many "oh's" oh you ask Erich?
> 
> A lot.  Like I can fuck like a champ for hour+ and get told "you fuck like how I like to fuck", "you fuck like a man, if I'm going to get fucked I want to get fucked by a MAN", "I can feel it swell up inside of me and get larger", "I can feel it fill my throat even more", "you went deeper than I've ever been fucked before this time", "It was hot like a porno", etc.
> 
> I don't need those compliments or accolades.  I can tell in the moment the sex is that good and don't need 3rd party confirmation.  But it is nice to hear, I guess.




But why


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> But why


I've got a nice D and know how to use it

fuck this I Can't wait much longer I think I'm gonna go peruse grindr and hope I can find some rando to fuck I'm so fucking horny it's like testosterone rage I can't even.

This must be how MADNESS feels before he fucks the ladies relentlessly.

dear 2019 WHORELLA you missed your chance why you feel better about your life but dno't want to come get fucked that's your loss
dear super hot new fuck bud friend:  I am sorry I just need this I need to fuck like a champ


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Again, you know me too well.

You don't want to see me fuck on meth it's shit for the dark web only.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Again, you know me too well.
> 
> You don't want to see me fuck on meth it's shit for the dark web only.


Fish hook their mouth open while fucking them so i can feed her my load you know i like a machofucker

Oh god madness teach me how to be straight again i need to be back up bi because im getting backed up and theres a chance dudes just arent awake yet. 

I need to FUCK this is SUCH an inopportune time to get to fuck all the peeps about to work their mon-fri jobs

And i fucked hard yesterday but didnt come

Fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I FOUND WHORELLA on the market AGAIN

lol and he dare text me saying he working things out

HO HE'S SUCH A HO

so toxic

It looks just like him w/ a fresher hair cut

I don't care what he wants he aint' getting my D he's so toxic

what a toxic ho

I'd be heart broken if I wasn't already fucking like a CHAMP again

I'm hitting up anyone else, fuck him he ain't getting this D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> you know me too well


OK so maybe I told him to go get fucked by someone else

but I really want to just fuck him he's SO FUCKING HOT please tell me I get to go fuck that PLEASE

oh god

and I know it's him his little info profile is the same w/ just a newer pic like he thinks that would fool me I WOULD NEVER FORGET HIS SEXY FACE 

Oh fuck I'm so emotionally devastated

MADNESS why did I even try perusing grindr I knew that was a bad idea becuase I'd probably see whorella there HE WAS ONLINE AT 6 IN THE MORNING that means he woke up  is getting ready for work

if I stay online I am so gonna be like "oh so you need time but just time from me I get it"

and I'm so gonna rub my D in his face

I don't care what your mind game is or if you need it from other dudes LET ME JUST FUCK THAT ASS PLEASE fuck I need NEED his ass

I need a good ass

MADNESSSSSSSSSSSSSS you attract all the gay bois and I'll fuck 'em so you can fuck all the pussy WE NEED TO BE EACH OTHER'S WING MAN fuck

I need HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It'll happen.

Gimmi those phat ass Latinas and i'll give you all the gays. We can lure them into your place by the dozen, then pull a bait and switch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It'll happen.
> 
> Gimmi those phat ass Latinas and i'll give you all the gays. We can lure them into your place by the dozen, then pull a bait and switch.


BAIT AND SWITCH YAY

Fuck I am so devastated madness he still on the market and he either hooking up or not but FUCK I am so mad

SO MAD

He knows he wants this D

I'm so pissed

He's hot enough to get it and I'm sure he's just being a whore

a fucking man whore like me

except I don't give it away for free unless it's hot

fuck

I'm so mad

SO MADDDDDDDDDness

I should text him and say "if you have time this morning I'm needing to fuck" and text him a dick pic

I'm so mad

oh my god I'm SO MAD

I can't deal with these conflicting feelings

or maybe I'll save my load for this other dude

he's hotter anyways AT LEAST HE'S SKINNY fuck

Yeah fuck this shit I'm uninstalling grindr what a toxic platform for toxic ppl

if someone else doesn't hit me up on it I'm so not responding to fuckface I'M SO MAD AT HIM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so pissed all I want to do is FUCK

oh god

I don't want to have to jerk off

PLEASE other dude PLEASE hit me up when you wake up I need to fucking fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Or maybe we just amass a bunch of females and I'll fuck the ones you aren't fucking

OH GOD I NEED TO FUCK i'm going to lose my fucking mind every pun intended


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck apps.

I'd text whorella and see what's up. I mean who cares if he's a whore? You need that ass?

We could DP a couple bitches and eiffel tower them because honestly sometimes i prefer the mouth hole. I like watching their face go from innocent to scared.. is that weird and sadistic?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ok a guy hit me up maybe i can fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Fuck apps.
> 
> I'd text whorella and see what's up. I mean who cares if he's a whore? You need that ass?
> 
> We could DP a couple bitches and eiffel tower them because honestly sometimes i prefer the mouth hole. I like watching their face go from innocent to scared.. is that weird and sadistic?


I'm being hypocritical because I'm a whore too but it's like if I hit him up last night and he said nah, but then he's going to be looking in the morning. It's like the fuck you want, bro. I'm not in love with you. I just want that ass I fell out of love with him so long ago. I just want that ass.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ohh, i didn't know he said nah.

Whatever - just fuck someone else. Ass is ass it's not like you need to connect with them is it? 

All i need is a nice ass TBH. Then face comes second, tits last.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

He disappeared from grindr i think he asleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so pissed

So angry

Are you fucking serious all the dudes are not ready for my jelly

Madness if he dont hit me up today ill lose my shit im so mad

I can FUCK i need to FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Ohh, i didn't know he said nah.
> 
> Whatever - just fuck someone else. Ass is ass it's not like you need to connect with them is it?
> 
> All i need is a nice ass TBH. Then face comes second, tits last.


He said he needed time. I think he thinks I love him so but I don't I just want to fuck how hard is that to get through his small fucking pea-brain head? I'm so mad. I totally fuckshit up with this love shit. It was just sex to me. My dad even asked him out all those fucking months ago. Should have just kept them in my harem. Like my instincts tell me to.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> He said he needed time. I think he thinks I love him so but I don't I just want to fuck how hard is that to get through his small fucking pea-brain head? I'm so mad. I totally fuckshit up with this love shit. It was just sex to me. My dad even asked him out all those fucking months ago. Should have just kept them in my harem. Like my instincts tell me to.


ur dad asked out the guy u was fuckin?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness you want to hear exactly what he said


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> ur dad asked out the guy u was fuckin?


lol that would be hot

my dad's got a big dick too I would be ok with that and totes understanding


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness the fucker goes

"Hey captain!  Thank you for checking in.  I'm doing a bit better just taking some time to reflect and see where my life is going."

a few texts later

"I hope some day I can be there for you as well."

WHAT THE FUCK man

I don't need YOU HERE for ME

I need your ASS HERE to GET FUCKED and the fuck are you doing perusing for dicks you know you love this one

So get on your back get your legs up in the air and TAKE IT LIKE A MAN

Fuck what's going on in his head, he thinks I love him still?  That ship sailed.  Maybe he loves me and wants me to be in love with him AHHAHAHAAH that shit ain't happening that ship sailed a while ago. 

FUCK YOU dude I'm SO MAD

Madness I need anger management

at least you're straight and not trolling for dicks

He probably found a hot guy to fuck and I can't blame him there's a world of other dicks out there and I'm toxic maybe he just need time before he wants to fuck me again

but I'm getting GOOD ASS and I fuck for stuff/food/drugs more than the thrills now especially when he's as toxic as he is

FUCK

I'm so pissed

and he gotta work soon or even is on his way.  Fuck him.  Maybe he on grindr to see if I'm on there.  Either way that's some toxic e-stalking shit and I need to FUCK

if I don't get hit up soon I'm so going to just cry and wait like... 4-8 more hours.  I NEED TO FUCK.  I need to FUCK.  Like the inner beast is coming out of me and it needs to FUCK


----------



## Soso78

do u go on like a looney when u meet him? 
maybe it’s just you that he doesn’t like. 
u can be a bit, well u know


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tell him you're in a relationship with someone else and don't give a fuck.

Maybe he'll find cheating hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> do u go on like a looney when u meet him?
> maybe it’s just you that he doesn’t like.
> u can be a bit, well u know


He's come over at least 30+ times to get fucked by me he can put up w/ my crazy pretty well.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck dude my piss is clear and i need to take a test today. They might think i'm diluting.

Maybe i'll eat a shit load of food and that will dehydrate me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok the bottom bois are waking up

one contacted me and is "just waking up" another popped online and wants it ROUGH like madness-style spit roasting and pissing on him and shit

PLEASE let me get some raunchy sex my testosterone levels need to exert themselves


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Fuck dude my piss is clear and i need to take a test today. They might think i'm diluting.
> 
> Maybe i'll eat a shit load of food and that will dehydrate me.


piss can be clear... that's hot btw i would love to watch you piss on a girl if you're into that sort of thing

oh fuck

i'm getting so horned up i just need to FUCK why don't they understand I NEED TO FUCK this shit is a 2 day load you know they want it

and that bitch is all like... mia and I'm like bitch you know you want this D

I think when he hits me up I will be like "yea why you say you feel better but still working on shit what you working on feeling wanted you konw i want that ass" I'm so pissed

wasting my erection like that but he'll want it later nah he ain't gonna get it I'M SO MAD

"cares too much" nah I don't care at all it's just a principle of the thing.  

Maybe he has too many FEELINGS for me and he has to wait till his heart stops giving a fuck FOR me until he can FUCK me again.

If he could just put it in THOSE WORDS I'd be like "word yea I don't love you anymore drop those feelings and come over to get fucked some day"

JUST BE HONEST.  Maybe he is but he's bashful and doesn't want to talk about his FEELINGS. 

Bro I ALREADY REBOUNDED with someone hotter and older than you and I fucking fucked him like a rock star and he's tighter than you and thinner

He's just an ass to me GET OVER TO GET FUCKED Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm gonna lose my FUCKING mind literally


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness MADNESS BB how often you fuck

like do you get laid 1, 2x a night

or you gotta woo the girlies

what's the straight sex world like

how often you getting that D sucked/fucking with it

I need to know

I had sex less than 24 hours ago and I need to blow my load this is insane

Oh fuck I'm so fiending for sex this isn't funny I'm gonna fucking lose my mind

It's not peaking cruising hours and that's what sucks about my normal sleep schedule now.  Then again at this time of day you're avoiding most of the tweakers and shit.  So that's good.  I JUST WANT SOME GOD DAMN RAUNCHY FUCKING SEX I NEED TO FUCK this isn't a want it's a NEED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL, MADNESS I get the feeling he found this cute dude to fuck him but the dude's like short as shit and isn't white so prolly not (whorella like the white dudes)

I'm so pissed

Not at myself just at HIM for not taking my D

He knows he wants it

I could dominate him even more but he seems like he likes it the way we were into it. 

Fuck.

I hate other ppl so much I have found all the hottest guys and everyone else is just fucking blah

I'm so over life madness

I'm so gonna take are of my real life shit today I think I THINK and just try to get over my desire to fuck ass

I'm so LOSING MY MIND this isn't funny I thought I'd wake up craving drugs I'M CRAVING SEX REALLY BAD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAN'T REST
I CAN'T HIDE
WONDERING IF I FEEL LIKE
CROSSING TO THE OTHER SIDE
IS IT DIFFERENT OR ALIKE?
YESTERDAY OR TOMORROW,
THERE'S NO DIFFERENCE JOY OR SORROW.
I KNOW NO DIFFERENCE!

I would fucking kill myself because I'm so sick of life but my sex drive is a bit stronger right now.  FUCK I need to FUCK


----------



## Joeaustin666

You my friend are a poet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Tell him you're in a relationship with someone else and don't give a fuck.
> 
> Maybe he'll find cheating hot.


Yeah.  But i dont want to know.he was sleepimg around when i was fucking him even if i was doing rhe same.thing with my harem

Haha i am so pissed

Haha

I love it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im so angry. 

Everyone is doing their day fuck this i cant wait for later tonight


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Im so angry.
> 
> Everyone is doing their day fuck this i cant wait for later tonight


Do u get tested regular?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Do u get tested regular?


every 3 to 6 months I am for 3


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain, why you always act so fuckin weird?

Aren't you ashamed? Do you know how shame feels? The feeling, I mean. Fuckin hell..

I like the post above tho

''You my friend are a poet''

although I don't like his English bcz reasons

but you know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i can hook up i can't brtualy fuck them though
they want a gentle passionate fuck

and i'm like ehhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED TO FUCK so bad I said yes and I'll go slow on his ass

he goes "May i ask you a question" THE FUCK DO YOU WANT i said we can fuck GOD men are such work


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YES I have a boy coming over my age to get fucked and he wants to call me PAPI or daddy

and i'm like yes you can call me that

he wants me to be gentle w/ him I can get down on that

it won't be a MADNESS fuck but I'm so down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Just give me 10 to 15 minutes" yeah bb take ur time ur gonna get fucked by daddy's dick

fuck this is so hot

I'm so gonna get my FUCK on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Captain, why you always act so fuckin weird?
> 
> Aren't you ashamed?


Shame is a stupid emotion for stupid people ERICHA.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Whorella missed out
I missed out on a hot fuck this year but it's good to keep it fresh so I can appreciate his sexiness don't wanna burn out the fire i have for him

I am so gonna fuck this dude raw and slow and gentle and It's gonna be fucking hot

He goes "I want to get ready at your place don't want my roommates to konw" I'm like yae u can shower here bb just bring a bar of soap

LOL

ahahhahahaha I'm TERRIBLE

terrible

and it's a turn on


----------



## Shady's Fox

He's retarded, Ericha.

Should we kick him out?


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Whorella missed out
> I missed out on a hot fuck this year but it's good to keep it fresh so I can appreciate his sexiness don't wanna burn out the fire i have for him
> 
> I am so gonna fuck this dude raw and slow and gentle and It's gonna be fucking hot
> 
> He goes "I want to get ready at your place don't want my roommates to konw" I'm like yae u can shower here bb just bring a bar of soap
> 
> LOL
> 
> ahahhahahaha I'm TERRIBLE
> 
> terrible
> 
> and it's a turn on


U got no soap lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Should we kick him out?


You can't kick out my sexiness out of the abyss it's what this place was formed for

learn ur place shady why don't you go create a "truegoth appreciation thread v. eyeliner and mascara tips"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U got no soap lol


I literally don't I Have run out of it except for really tiny pieces that are good for maybe 1-2 more showers max

and I'mma ask him to leave the soap just to help me out

basically when dudes come over they need to bring

1) drugs
2) a bar of soap
3) ground beef

because a boy's gotta eat and shower and get high


----------



## Shady's Fox

hahaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

i didn't laugh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> i didn't laugh


That's probably because you need to get laid

p.s. girls aren't into emogothgirlybois

you need to look the part like MAL or MADNESS.

I could see a girl hitting on both of them.

I can't imagine a girl ever wanting ERICHA.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> girls aren't into emogothgirlybois
> 
> you need to look the part like MAL or MADNESS.
> 
> I could see a girl hitting on both of them.
> 
> I can't imagine a girl ever wanting ERICHA.








Meanwhile, in PNW...


----------



## Shady's Fox

And you talk what you want

but don't talk me about me cuz U talk too much

anyway whatever we will talk


----------



## Shady's Fox

She did a blaze wit that fuckin ass

I saw it, I can finally die.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I can finally die.


no shady you have so much to live for

like growing old and watching the world you loved falling to shit while you are lonely at night

yeah that's something worth living for I guess

DID YOU HAPPEN TO CATCH did it happen so FAST


----------



## Shady's Fox

we pour our souls with wine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he goes "you seem excited daddy"

YES I AM TRYING TO FUCK AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

swing slut

when i make u twerk on my beat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this kid really wants to call me daddy

just wait till i tell him i'm not __ i'm really like a few years older than him and ill really feel like a daddy fucking his ass

i don't care if you have daddy issues i'll exploit the fuck out of that and fuck your ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i get off when they call me papi because I'm white


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah I'll be your papi let me make sweet love to that ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH FUCK THE GUY WHO WANTS ME TO BE VERBAL AND SPIT/PISS ON HIM IS HITTING ME UP OH FUCK

oh fuck

my dick got harder thinking about that


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aaah.

Fuck, you got me horny too.

Fuckin weirdo

haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am gonna do a BDSM session with my wife tonight, dear.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

love you 2 bae

my dick is rock hard one of these bros better be ready soon

he is all like "what can i do to get you to eat my ass out daddY"

JUST GET HERE I'M ROCK HARD FUCK HURRY THE FUCK UP OR I'LL GIVE IT AWAY TO SOMEONE ELSE FUCK


----------



## Shady's Fox

till then hail the pakisani bots


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I am gonna do a BDSM session with my wife tonight, dear.


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> till then hail the pakisani bots


oh god I would fuck them all to DEATH


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

IRL i have been screaming "I NEED TO FUUUUUUCK" i hope the universe heard me becuase someone gonna  get FUCKED by my d

I sincerely don't know what happened but my testosterone level is RAGING like a steel tank


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and after i fuck


----------



## schizopath

Rofl my friend got manic from benzos and he keeps dancing to some weird old Finnish rock songs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Rofl my friend got manic from benzos and he keeps dancing to some weird old Finnish rock songs


I get manic from benzo wd

I took benzos and alcohol last night

oh this is why I want to fuck like the stud I am and I can't help it






I CAN'T HELP IT

I'm going to fuck hard and if this kid doesn't come over I'm gonna be so mad

I had two good asses lined up and fucked both those situations up I could just wait like 3-6 hours for this kid to wake up but I'm too impatient and I can still come over to fool around

FUCK

why do I want it all


----------



## schizopath

Dude manic is like your second name


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I know it takes time to get ready for my d I GET IT maybe just don't say 10-15 minutes if you really mean an hour

people drive me fucking insane with this time perception I thought my time perception was off NOPE


----------



## schizopath

Im trying to counter my friends manic tendencies by playing suicideboys to him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm like manic and angry and I just want to fuck I need to stick my dick inside something, any willing adult preferably close to my age or a few years older that's hot

I NEED HELP I need TO FUCK I can't stop moving and I can't sleep I'm so sick


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Dude manic is like your second name


i like when bois are like "i wanna call you papi/daddy" and they want a passionate/gentle fuck

DADDIES DON'T FUCK PASSIONATE you want MASCULINE so you're gonna get FUCKED get ready for it and get ready for me to push the envelope and if you complain I'll just kick your ass out of bed DADDY LIKES TO FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


MAL I need to FUCK likE A MAN and these bois are not ready for it

even the ones wanting me to aren't ready for my jelly






KELLY CAN YOU HANDLE THIS
MICHELLE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS
BEYONCE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS
I DON'T THINK THEY CAN HANDLE THIS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHORELLA IS BACK ONLINE OH GOD

MAL MAL MAL

what should I do call him out on his whore ways

FUCK I know that's him he's too hot FUCK

I can tell BASED ON HIS EYES AND MOUTH that is him it's TOO HOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'mma hit him up and be like "sup looking for now"

and see if he steps into the trap

and then i'll show my pics and he'll probably be like "oh shit it's CPT he's looking"

and he knows I"mma fuck like a stud if he doesn't respond

no you don't just get to peruse and not know I am here wanting your ass

there's a chance it isn't him but it'd be like... fuck his sexy twin or something... that is def him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL I'M LOSING MY GOD DAMN MIND I NEED HIS ASS NOW AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just want to FUCK

he's gonna want it tonight when he's off work and I'll probably be hooking up/drugging by then

I'm so PISSED just come GET FUCKED you FUCKING ASSHOLE

you know you want it

oh god this is like some rage testosterone bull levels

every time I come off it's like I'm back to raging bull trenbolone status


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH GOD I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF

"Let me know if you're looking for now or later"

he better not block me

if so he's not getting my D anymore

man up, I know what we're both doing here and so do you

JUST 
FUCKING
HAVE
ME
OVER
I NEED TO NUT


----------



## devilsgospel

We should rename this thread Caps ghey sexxx blog


----------



## DopeM

Srsly, can we just get him his own blog already @Mel22


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> We should rename this thread Caps ghey sexxx blog



Right?!

Page 207 now. 
LMAO!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't worry kids, we gonna ban him. Cap's not allowed in Silent Hill.

This is my thread now. You know shady's fucked up right, crazy and shit, so you know

u gonna meet down there with my dark self

he's there

we all there

lemme post the sh theme real quick


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't worry kids, we gonna ban him. Cap's not allowed in Silent Hill.
> 
> This is my thread now. You know shady's fucked up right, crazy and shit, so you know
> 
> u gonna meet down there with my dark self
> 
> he's there
> 
> we all there
> 
> lemme post the sh theme real quick



I do not oppose this regime

All hail Shady


----------



## DopeM

Hmmmm

Tough choice

Abstain.


----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> Right?!
> 
> Page 207 now.
> LMAO!


this should be made into a series, but there isn't anyone that could audition ! 
that's a special kind a talent. 
that would be seriously top of the charts if someone could pull it off. 
. . . ooops break a leg

that's yo show some bizniss


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*three men and a penis andthea wirly girl 
and a dab or two ewwwwwwwwwww ohhh*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hmmmm i am starving in a severe way

i need to eat really bad

but i eat so much it's gross

this isn't fun lol

i can't stop moving and i can't sleep  this is such shit. 

i have a dose i gotta use it's already prepared WHEEE

i do it, it does me
the self is an illusion
macro-illusions


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> hmmmm i am starving in a severe way
> 
> i need to eat really bad


x's 2 !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> x's 2 !


im making taco meat

gonna turn it off take it off the burner and put my mind on it :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the universe is helping me so much and i'm so grateful it's depressing as shit though i am crying because i'm so humbled 

ok holing a bit hard and crying my eyes out time to put a smile on


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kratom is so stupid.

Fuck it i'm trying 10 grams right now and if it does nothing, again, i'm giving it to @Effect.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Jesus christ that shit makes me gag.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


what the fuck i am MAKING TACOS RIGHT NOW AND I RELOAD MY SCREEN AND SEE THIS AFTER TRIPPING HARD AS BALLS REALLY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Kratom is so stupid.
> 
> Fuck it i'm trying 10 grams right now and if it does nothing, again, i'm giving it to @Effect.


YEah man I got nothing out of it w/ bupe tolerance.  I wouldn't try it now because there's better stuff the doggos bork at.

STAY SOBER you are WONDERFUL WITH YOUR SEXY BRAINS just the way you are, do what you can to get by and enjoy yourself, jerk your sexy dick off a lot and you'll be having a great time before you know it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Maybe 10 was my sweet spot. I feel _something_. 15 minutes in.

Reminds me a bit like gabapentin how it's sort of stimulating but also sort of sedating.

Will my shit turn green?


----------



## Xorkoth

Nah it won't.  Kratom is alright.  I started my opiate days with it back in 2003.  No one here knew about it yet and the only form you got it in was whole or crushed leaves (like 1cm by 1cm dried leaf pieces).  The only info about how to consume it was to use like 12 grams and do the traditional method, which is to gently simmer it in water for 20 minutes, then strain out, do it again with new water, combine the two liquids, and drink.  It would cool and turn from a rusty red into what looked like very heavily creamed coffee, and it got kinda thick.  It was SO gross, way grosser than tossing and washing the powder.  Different taste.  Me and all my friends I introduced it to used to get SO high from it, especially after smoking weed (we were weed veterans though, but weed mixes really well with kratom).  Some of the best highsd of my life were on kratom using that method.  It was kinda coke or MDMA-like with a rushing come-up that had me bouncing off the walls and talking nonstop, and then an hour or so in, it changed gears and I was in opiate bliss.  I swear when they changed to the micronized powder form when it got popular, it changed.  I was already very dependent on it then, but it just seemed to get worse and worse.  I'm sure a big part of it was my opiate-naive brain, but I never hear anyone describing kratom like it was when I started using it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I liken it to being on the side of a grecian urn.


----------



## devilsgospel

There's a lot of shit quality kratom out there, I'd say like 9/10 are shit. It took me a while to find a good one that works plus I tapered down to like .2mg bupe before I switched over. I only use like 4-6g at a time.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Nah it won't.  Kratom is alright.  I started my opiate days with it back in 2003.  No one here knew about it yet and the only form you got it in was whole or crushed leaves (like 1cm by 1cm dried leaf pieces).  The only info about how to consume it was to use like 12 grams and do the traditional method, which is to gently simmer it in water for 20 minutes, then strain out, do it again with new water, combine the two liquids, and drink.  It would cool and turn from a rusty red into what looked like very heavily creamed coffee, and it got kinda thick.  It was SO gross, way grosser than tossing and washing the powder.  Different taste.  Me and all my friends I introduced it to used to get SO high from it, especially after smoking weed (we were weed veterans though, but weed mixes really well with kratom).  Some of the best highsd of my life were on kratom using that method.  It was kinda coke or MDMA-like with a rushing come-up that had me bouncing off the walls and talking nonstop, and then an hour or so in, it changed gears and I was in opiate bliss.  I swear when they changed to the micronized powder form when it got popular, it changed.  I was already very dependent on it then, but it just seemed to get worse and worse.  I'm sure a big part of it was my opiate-naive brain, but I never hear anyone describing kratom like it was when I started using it.



Yeah man when it became popular the market was flooded with garbage. I remember like 6 years ago the stuff I used got me high af, but like you said I was also rather opioid naive having just used hydrocodone and bupe very occasionally.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I see.

@Xorkoth - Thank you for taking the time to explain it. It sounds like it was really good fucking shit that you had! Man, this 10 grams of the modern day pussified kratom.. _isn't that bad_. But legit, i need to take at least 10 grams. Anything less than what i'm feeling now wouldn't feel like i'm "high". I feel "nice", but being a stim junky, i'm not sure if i will do this very often. But man i am so desperate to break the monotony. 

@devilsgospel - Do you mean that different smoke shops likely have different quality shit? I figured it was sold like tobacco, which is all basically the same everywhere you go? Or are you taking in regards to different strains.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't stop eating guys I am consuming 6,000 calories a day minimum and I'm not gaining any weight :O

I'm totally satiated with where I'm at and am gonna feel great today, just fantastic amazing balls.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm feeling pretty good myself cap cap.

Tryna plow?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol I remember writing gayU last night

lol

that was so rich

like ice cream melting in my psychedelic stomach


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good myself cap cap.
> 
> Tryna plow?


I fucked on/off for four hours today so um YEAH I AM






i've been trying to go to the clinic for like a month 

<-- needs hiv test at best full spectrum at worst


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my testosterone was raging today it was sick nasty but in a good sick way like sick nasty good

good yeah

it makes me want to find more music eat more food and trip more

By the way I am such a fucking rock star it's amazing the universe is fucking epic.  I have friends looking out for me big time.

Let's just say, friends in, very, very high places.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I see.
> 
> @Xorkoth - Thank you for taking the time to explain it. It sounds like it was really good fucking shit that you had! Man, this 10 grams of the modern day pussified kratom.. _isn't that bad_. But legit, i need to take at least 10 grams. Anything less than what i'm feeling now wouldn't feel like i'm "high". I feel "nice", but being a stim junky, i'm not sure if i will do this very often. But man i am so desperate to break the monotony.
> 
> @devilsgospel - Do you mean that different smoke shops likely have different quality shit? I figured it was sold like tobacco, which is all basically the same everywhere you go? Or are you taking in regards to different strains.



Imho and exp smoke shop kratom is total trash. Except this one place I went to in FL that was a legit kratom bar and vape shop. Strain is also very important when it comes to kratom, at least I think so. White to me is basically super coffee, red is okay and works well for real medical purposes, and green to me feels the best.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

uhmmm i just realized i ate all my food
and um by food i mean protein sources
yes this is bad

my instinct is to pile ice cream in gut I'm going to go out and get food with ataxia this is going to be challenging

wish me luck I'm quite nervous oh and not really because I gotta go out tomorrow and face the shitty world.


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> There's a lot of shit quality kratom out there, I'd say like 9/10 are shit. It took me a while to find a good one that works plus I tapered down to like .2mg bupe before I switched over. I only use like 4-6g at a time.



Yeah I have been taking 3-4 grams at a time when my lingering w/d gets jangly.  Works just fine to make me feel better, not really high though.



devilsgospel said:


> Imho and exp smoke shop kratom is total trash. Except this one place I went to in FL that was a legit kratom bar and vape shop. Strain is also very important when it comes to kratom, at least I think so. White to me is basically super coffee, red is okay and works well for real medical purposes, and green to me feels the best.



Oh for sure.  For me red is the best.  But the stuff I got back in the day didn't have a color or strain description, it was just Thai kratom.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My buddy I loaned $20 to a couple weeks ago finally hit me up and said sorry it took so long I'll give you SEVEN ADDIES instead.

BRB going for a ten min walk :giggle:


----------



## Hylight

i just burned myself making a pizza in a frying pan inna oven. hurtz lol like fukk and i have to sleep. 
maybe just go wit da ice pakk now. 

fukk i need xanie so bad. 
its just my _nature _lololol 

xxxxxxxxx  a n ieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hylight

. . . . so i have kratom sitting around for like 7 or 8 months lolollyyy 
. . . so would it still be fresh !  #?


----------



## Hylight

zann eee      e 

lolololol


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> My buddy I loaned $20 to a couple weeks ago finally hit me up and said sorry it took so long I'll give you SEVEN ADDIES instead.
> 
> BRB going for a ten min walk :giggle:


Sounds like they still owe you an about thirteen bucks


----------



## Hylight

DopeM said:


> Sounds like they still owe you an about thirteen bucks


ewww he's walking


----------



## Hylight

still be hurting bad m♡l. and its raining so bad here it scaring me.

creepy nasty planet and stupid headache. 

feels like a flaming burning pit
fkk lolololololol 



efit : Ouch


----------



## Hylight

ffs i don't undestand stress
aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i'm getting a blister lolololol
oww and now the cold huts my
burn.

why why fukking why  *Y*

what is this getting burnt shit


----------



## Hylight

hurtz


----------



## Hylight

yeah i need a codeine bad right now wish i had one naaaa those !


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This aynt a singalong unless you brought the weedalong


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ba-dun Ba-dun

She's a silver lining, lone ranger riding through an open space, in my mind when she's not right there beside me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm gunna stock up on ADDIES with ALL my work money and TAX REFUNDS so i can MASTURBATE a lot in JUNE.


----------



## DopeM

You need a new cpa


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I almost became a CPA.

Before i picked up a mood disorder and a felony.

But yeh i could use one.


----------



## devilsgospel

Just ordered a bunch of NITROUS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm gunna stock up on ADDIES with ALL my work money and TAX REFUNDS so i can MASTURBATE a lot in JUNE.


You're going to cum buckets in June.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My ears are cumming buckets right now I just holed at the _____ and it was BEAUTIFUL there was only ONE OTHER SOUL who was there with me and they looked just as calm and at peace with mortality, death, life as I was.

Then I came back to the LIFELOVERS and EWWW doggo breath all up in my grill

but it's ok because I'm cooking pork chops

MADNESS i would so cook for you and love you every night and feed you pork chops and get you some pussy to fuck each night because I just want to see you smash that shit brah

part of the testoste*rage*one IS the ability to feel up a brah's dick, maybe suck it a little, feed it, sleep with it, and then find it a vagina.

The world is a vagina and I am a penis whoa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Just ordered a bunch of NITROUS


THIS is a substance I don't like using
because it feels like you're dying kinda

oh god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he's on his way over

and I'm coming down kinda so this will make for an interesting "date" according to ____ this is dating because of frequency it doesn't mean you have to go out on the town like my innerhomo thinks

do I love him NO but I will be affectionate
because I like feeling loved
I think?
This IS BUSINESS NOT PLEASURE BABY
oh god I'm quite anxious I don't know how to feel

he'll def touch my dick

I will need some beers to STOP THE BORKING IN MY HEAD because the BORK

ok he came over i'm fucking


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL WHY DO I DO THESE THINGS

I had amazing sex today.  And amazing sex.  And then I was like YEAH LET'S GO BACK TO 2019 AND FUCK HIM AGAIN

oh wow COB did a cover on that?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that is so me

fuck my life lord god

and I was blaring electronic music when he walks in

yea I got my own life

and I'm limping because I have a jammed toe

yea I do my own thing and will still fuck

this is um.... this is the definition of showmanship

mal WHY why is that the word of my life... showmanship.... why am I just a painting that's still wet for the audience's enjoyment

is it all the psychedelics I do, do I become an art piece?  an interactive sexual art piece for when people want to get off on my D?  

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You know what it's like 2 in the morning and part of me thinks "yeah do more psychedelics you know you wanna when you're coming down you're heading out and it'll be SICKNASTYAWESOME"

WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF

bork

SEND FUDGE

mal I need to rub dicks and discuss life with someone want to FUCK?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

literally
literally because I was doing my own thing
not giving a fuck
is why he hits me up
it's like
the less you care
the more they want your D
gay201 adjunct lesson


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal i literally have like no words to describe my disbelief

and my luck and fortune

this is like the best life anyone could have ever lived

and it sucked until this year


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE EVEN ASKED... about to cry
IF I NEEDED A DAB... want to cry
"no, no I don't! :D" because I'M CUTTING BACK TOO
oh my god

it's like I didn't even WANT to run out/stop the drugs

and then it happens and we FUCK

except I am tripping and that's my own lil nasty world secret

oh god

mal help me

this is like attack of the KANGAROOS on acid

and I'm one of the kangaroos or a joey in a pouch controlling the mother kangaroo of all krazy borkers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED TO SAVE SOME FOR THE MORNING BECAUSE I WILL LIKELY NEED SOME TO FACE THE OUTSIDE WORLD SO I DON'T BLOW MY BRAINS OUT CAPTAIN WATCH WHAT YOU'RE DOING VERY CAREFULLY FFS YOU ONLY HAVE 5 HOURS LEFT MAKE WISE WITH YOUR D SIZE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like i even asked about him a bunch
"I don't want to talk about it"
He's still dealing/accepting a serious loss and it's devastating to him
and the last words I said
"Learn to love yourself, I know it's hard I work on it a lot, but you're worth it.  You ever need some cheering up you know who to turn to."

IT'S LIKE I'M A BIG BRO to him and we're similar age

I
um
I can't even
MAL WHAT HAPPENED TO ME

I so killed myself this last year and I'm dead inside.  I'm not me.  I'm gone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am almost going to cry humbled knowing I was sexually healing someone somehow.  More like 3 someones.  

I need to get to the clinic 4 real though.  

gay201adjunct

go to the clinic every 3 to 6 months tops


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i became a constellation of track marks under the weight of my mind's burden
i know that i feel like crossing into the other side
i know it is no different, it is alike
yesterday and tomorrow, all the difference between joy and sorrow
but i know no difference


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal i'll wake up tomorrow, or come to in a few hours still wide awake

not understanding

all my actions

and the amazing sex

it won't stop

it becomes me

i don't think "I" like to fuck but my body does

I woke up and my body felt like i t had to FUCK today like it was instinct coming out of me

and I just fucking wrecked three asses


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> THIS is a substance I don't like using
> because it feels like you're dying kinda
> 
> oh god



I've never done it before but my best bud told me about how he used to have tank parties with bigass medical grade tanks

Plus I was drunk

Sounds interesting I like drugs that make me feel dead, tapentadol was cool like that, shit felt like dying dream mega trip


----------



## devilsgospel

Nothing like waking up from a drunken stupor hungover as shit and seeing an email confirmation for a bunch of nitrous and a $40 dispenser...oh and more DXM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I've never done it before but my best bud told me about how he used to have tank parties with bigass medical grade tanks
> 
> Plus I was drunk
> 
> Sounds interesting I like drugs that make me feel dead, tapentadol was cool like that, shit felt like dying dream mega trip


you would like high dose ketamine, dmt, or nitrous then.  have at it doggo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Nothing like waking up from a drunken stupor hungover as shit and seeing an email confirmation for a bunch of nitrous and a $40 dispenser...oh and more DXM


brb pcp binge

huehueheuehue

i did my shit and i'll be BORKING till I get out of here.  And I don't know how I will do it I'm in so much pain because I stubbed my toe

I am going to have to walk so slowly/carefully or rely on public transport or maybe drive and hope to find a spot and pay for it and ask for $$$ like a ho

because i'm a no good ho maury


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in about 12-14 minutes my pork choppies will be ready and i'll be eating like  apig in shit REEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee

I was doing SO WELL and then I think "lol I need to go out" NO

you will STUB YOUR TOE fuck
ow
this hurts
my friend was like "take painkillers" lol he has no idea the hell of buprenorphine withdrawal and i'm like "nsaids barely work oww" lol

and still fucked him

and came like a rainshower

and he did too it was hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok so i listened to him (he's no longer whorella I HAVE FORGIVEN HIM FOR OUR WHORE WAYS) and um

yeah I'm totes ok about it

he does talk about other d's he's been with (and says i'm above the pale 100% and it's not just size it's how I use it too?) and I don't talk about other asses because, ya know, I would get super disrespectful some how.  

and also because I just like hearing him talk

he was so impressed w/ me

I don't get it

MAL I NEED HELPppp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had so much sex today I'm making a 3rd and 4th porkchop and I would make a starchy potato dish but my foot needs to rest and so I just ate 2 large things of cereal and whole milk

i am OUT OF ICE CREAM?  WHAT?  DID I EAT IT ALL?

also I commented on how I gained weight (and am a healthy weight now because I quit speed and grief and started eating again) and he's like "you look good with this" and then we hugged
omg

please

give 2 me

over and over again he's so reassuring to me for no reason after I was such a little shit head

he must really like me

but we don't put labels on it

for fear of it ending?

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> you would like high dose ketamine, dmt, or nitrous then.  have at it doggo.



Yeah every now and then I need to take my ego and sense of reality out back and shoot it with a large caliber psych. I haven't done that in a while and I'm more narcissistic and antisocial than ever. Not saying I don't enjoy it but it could use a little regulation.

High dose racemic K was one of the best drug experiences I've had in my life and will probably remain at the top for the rest of it. I didn't break through the one time I did DMT but it was still cool.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh man DMT is like, breath takingly game changer.  Scary good, I prefer K.  But LSD and mushrooms on K and stuff like that is a game changer too.

It helps me become a better person every time I was just rotten to the core before.

Also if DO_ ever made an appearance I Would eat that shit like candy like OMNOMNOM mmmm


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh man DMT is like, breath takingly game changer.  Scary good, I prefer K.  But LSD and mushrooms on K and stuff like that is a game changer too.
> 
> It helps me become a better person every time I was just rotten to the core before.
> 
> Also if DO_ ever made an appearance I Would eat that shit like candy like OMNOMNOM mmmm



Yeah that's what I hear it's basically incomparable. I've never been a tryptamine guy tho, definitely an LSD man. Then again availability played a decent part in that

I'll never forget the time I took like 600ug of real LSD thinking I was hot shit and it was the same garbage my teenage self was usually getting ripped off with. The universe turned into soup and it looked like I was teleported to the Shivering Isles


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am screaming like a monkey from pain


----------



## schizopath

40mg meth + 300mg gaba down! We are gonna fly boys!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm gunna buy a whole script of adderall this thursday.

My probation ending party stash will now commence.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm gunna buy a whole script of adderall this thursday.
> 
> My probation ending party stash will now commence.


Im in so much physical and psychogenic pain bro

I need soul medicine and borking angels

The outside world is higher than i have ever been

But it is nice to see old friends but it is making me break down and cry in public.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I started to scream at someone irl.  Had to stop myself and apologize for my aberrant behavior


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Jesus christ that shit makes me gag.



Yes.
I am currently trying to not throw it up right now. 
UGH!


----------



## Dtergent

Every single bad trip I have had involved thinking about the apocalypse and false security from social systems, not traumas or emotional stuff

Even the 3 day trip when I eyeballed the extracts was like a dystopian zombieland

And now the world is going to shits and the news is stressing me out to the core.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> I see.
> 
> @Xorkoth - Thank you for taking the time to explain it. It sounds like it was really good fucking shit that you had! Man, this 10 grams of the modern day pussified kratom.. _isn't that bad_. But legit, i need to take at least 10 grams. Anything less than what i'm feeling now wouldn't feel like i'm "high". I feel "nice", but being a stim junky, i'm not sure if i will do this very often. But man i am so desperate to break the monotony.
> 
> @devilsgospel - Do you mean that different smoke shops likely have different quality shit? I figured it was sold like tobacco, which is all basically the same everywhere you go? Or are you taking in regards to different strains.



@madness00
Borneoherbals
my friend. This kratom is high quality and is keeping me out of morphine withdrawal!
Not only keeping me out of withdrawal. It is adding energy and is exactly how @Xorkoth described it.
I was going to recommend it to you in replacement of meth.
it is very stimulating. 

*I am just catching up on the thread so please pardon me if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## Painful One

Dtergent said:


> Every single bad trip I have had involved thinking about the apocalypse and false security from social systems, not traumas or emotional stuff
> 
> Even the 3 day trip when I eyeballed the extracts was like a dystopian zombieland
> 
> And now the world is going to shits and the news is stressing me out to the core.



yeah, stop watching the news.
it is not truth.
everything is going to be okay.

I have already lived through my own “Apocalypse “.

NO Fear!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh man DMT is like, breath takingly game changer.  Scary good, I prefer K.  But LSD and mushrooms on K and stuff like that is a game changer too.
> 
> It helps me become a better person every time I was just rotten to the core before.
> 
> Also if DO_ ever made an appearance I Would eat that shit like candy like OMNOMNOM mmmm



DMT sounds like a drug I would like.
It sounds like it has the power to heal your soul. 
Show you things.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> @madness00
> Borneoherbals
> my friend. This kratom is high quality and is keeping me out of morphine withdrawal!
> Not only keeping me out of withdrawal. It is adding energy and is exactly how @Xorkoth described it.
> I was going to recommend it to you in replacement of meth.
> it is very stimulating.
> 
> *I am just catching up on the thread so please pardon me if this has already been mentioned.



Interesting.

I don't think anything can replace meth, but in the name of harm reduction im moving down to Adderall. If I can, I'll spend my whole pay check on them. And my tax return money.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I don't think anything can replace meth, but in the name of harm reduction im moving down to Adderall. If I can, I'll spend my whole pay check on them. And my tax return money.



I think that is a much better idea.
YAY for probation ending!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck my tolerance is shot and I want more

but I'm tripping balls now so it's ok

everything's going to be OK

don't crave DON'T DO IT just have a dab and cut down on the DRUGS


----------



## Shady's Fox

no

dont cut down drugs

stop doin drugs

why u do drugs

mhm

meow meow

stfu


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Painful One - if all goes right I should have 120 30mg Adderall by the time probation ends.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my fam says I'm playing w/ fire by fucking someone I used to have feelings for

but I'm like "it's just sex it's all good"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> no
> 
> dont cut down drugs
> 
> stop doin drugs
> 
> why u do drugs
> 
> mhm
> 
> meow meow
> 
> stfu


NEVER STOP THE MADNESS
NEVER COME DOWN
oh god I'm peaking
I feel great
I just needed a taste
I think I'm so going to suck D until I die

brb sucking a D

I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE I HOOKED UP W/ THE GUY FROM LAST YEAR AND WE BOTH FUCKING LOVED IT IT WAS FAR OUT

I can't 
get it
out of
my head
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WAS A VERY RESPONSIBLE VIDEO GAME HUSBAND AND DID ALL MY REAL LIFE RESPONSIBILITIES BEFORE MY DRUGS
and have a little more drugs yay


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> if all goes right


Things are going right for us bro for sure


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> @Painful One - if all goes right I should have 120 30mg Adderall by the time probation ends.



Awesome!!
You deserve some fun!

Just remember your tolerance is lower now. 
Have fun but be safe!

Good job for getting through your probation!
I am glad that is over and happy you pissed yellow!


----------



## Shady's Fox

And as usual

he fucked it all up


----------



## Shady's Fox

No one can match Shady.

I wish though, I really do. Okay


----------



## Painful One

I think we should have an online probation ending party for @madness00 

Everyone get high!!

Celebrate his release back into The Wild!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol no it's not until June. @Painful One

I appreciate it though and you better believe I'll throw a party.

Should be getting 40 30s this Thursday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh my day is going great so far


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Lol no it's not until June. @Painful One
> 
> I appreciate it though and you better believe I'll throw a party.
> 
> Should be getting 40 30s this Thursday.


Your party is going to be great and pls come see me bb love


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Lol no it's not until June. @Painful One
> 
> I appreciate it though and you better believe I'll throw a party.
> 
> Should be getting 40 30s this Thursday.



Oh, okay.
well in June we are going to have a party then!

Are you off the drug testing now?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It will be so hot if madness painful one and me have a 3 way


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> Oh, okay.
> well in June we are going to have a party then!
> 
> Are you off the drug testing now?



No, I had another today. Two days in a row. Hopefully the judge sees how much probation is testing me and dismisses my case early. I'll have my lawyer come in in May and try to get me off.


----------



## DopeM

The judge is probably asking them too.  I'm sure one of these fuckwits has let them know you are madness double oh on the esteemed bl boards


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> No, I had another today. Two days in a row. Hopefully the judge sees how much probation is testing me and dismisses my case early. I'll have my lawyer come in in May and try to get me off.



Sorry that you are going through that. 
I have only had to take a drug test 3x’s in my life and I hated it every time!

Good Luck @madness00


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have to walk down the notorious Mass Ave to get to the testing place. Full of drug activity. It's a shit show and it's an hour commute.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh my day is going great so far



I am happy to hear this! 
YAY!!

And a threesome with you and @madness00 would be very HOT!
I think I would really love it!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd be down. I want PO to soak up both our loads.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> I have to walk down the notorious Mass Ave to get to the testing place. It's a shit show and it's an hour commute.



That is horrible.
I am so sorry.
Keep your head up sweetheart! 

One of the test’s I had to do was at the most disgusting place I have ever been!
There was one small, dirty bathroom and I had some weird lady who made me strip search basically and then watched me piss.
The bathroom door was open the entire time and like the other guys in the “office” could see me.
I was so humiliated.
One guy was rolling a dice to see who had to come in there today and they were placing bets and laughing about it.
The whole thing was horrible!

Yeah, it was a shit show!


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> That is horrible.
> I am so sorry.
> Keep your head up sweetheart!
> 
> One of the test’s I had to do was at the most disgusting place I have ever been!
> There was one small, dirty bathroom and I had some weird lady who made me strip search basically and then watched me piss.
> The bathroom door was open the entire time and like the other guys in the “office” could see me.
> I was so humiliated.
> One guy was rolling a dice to see who had to come in there today and they were placing bets and laughing about it.
> The whole thing was horrible!
> 
> Yeah, it was a shit show!



That's terrible. I would say this shit is disgusting I'm not doing this you're fuckin gross.


----------



## Iceman1216

Shady's Fox said:


>


Shady, This is not today ??????????????????


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> That's terrible. I would say this shit is disgusting I'm not doing this you're fuckin gross.


LMAO!
I did try that!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> No, I had another today. Two days in a row. Hopefully the judge sees how much probation is testing me and dismisses my case early. I'll have my lawyer come in in May and try to get me off.


CAN I BE YOUR LAWYER AND GET YOU OFF

PAYMENT IN BJ'S


----------



## DopeM

I'm pretty sure that working for sexual favors is a good way to get disbarred


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> disbarred


that's hot

and that's between me and my client, attorney/client privilege imhe


----------



## mal3volent

i keep checking in hoping for more leg pix from DG but, alas...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> i keep checking in hoping for more leg pix from DG but, alas...


I KEEP CHECKING IN HOPING TO SEE MADNESS' D ON MY SCREEN

my friends will come into my pad be like

"Bro why are you sucking on your widescreen monitor"

listening to music loud
tripping, at least for a few minutes before sharp comedown (I can live with that)
have beers, have dudes lined up to fuck because rockstar
so yeah I guess today was ok
I have more real life stuff I can do but I'lll get tired and cranky like a mofo


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> i keep checking in hoping for more leg pix from DG but, alas...






Sorta off topic but why can't I do what I usually do to get rid of the ugly imgur border (img)(/img)


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Sorta off topic but why can't I do what I usually do to get rid of the ugly imgur border (img)(/img)



that new mattress and box of tissues gonna come in handy tonight


----------



## mal3volent

I'm gonna make you forget about that black pussy


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> um you gotta upload it
> 
> and then right click the image after it says "UPlaoded!" and say "copy image address



Is that not what I'm doing


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Is that not what I'm doing



make sure the link you're copying from imgur is the one that ends with a file extension, like .jpeg or whatever. If you just paste the short link it will have that border around it.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> no
> 
> dont cut down drugs
> 
> stop doin drugs
> 
> why u do drugs
> 
> mhm
> 
> meow meow
> 
> stfu


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> make sure the link you're copying from imgur is the one that ends with a file extension, like .jpeg or whatever. If you just paste the short link it will have that border around it.



The imgur phone app sucks it just let's me copy that short link


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Sorta off topic but why can't I do what I usually do to get rid of the ugly imgur border (img)(/img)



You are Hot DG!

I think I want to spend some time alone with you!


----------



## Hylight

what is the topic ? if i'm allowed


----------



## Hylight

is it madness , jk ! ♡


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> what is the topic ? if i'm allowed



Right now the subject is how sexy DG is!


----------



## Painful One

I just gagged down some more of the Kratom.
I really am liking that stuff!


----------



## Painful One

Do you want to touch the Sky?

We can do it.
You and I.


----------



## Painful One

Yeah, Kratom makes me horny in case anyone is wondering. Lol!


----------



## Painful One

I like that little cross + tattoo on DG’s leg.

DAMN!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Painful One said:


> Yeah, Kratom makes me horny in case anyone is wondering. Lol!


That is really spooky... you  knew _exactly _what was on my mind. 
Fuckin flyin ATM on phenibut and kratom... since this morning. havent ingested anything substance wise since. lol 'cept weed but thats a constant.
Feel like balloon head....


----------



## Painful One




----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I like that little cross + tattoo on DG’s leg.
> 
> DAMN!!



I did that myself actually


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I did that myself actually


I knew that!
HOT!!


----------



## Painful One

PtahTek said:


> That is really spooky... you  knew _exactly _what was on my mind.
> Fuckin flyin ATM on phenibut and kratom... since this morning. havent ingested anything substance wise since. lol 'cept weed but thats a constant.
> Feel like balloon head....



Let’s Fuck!


----------



## Painful One

I do not have any tattoos.
I just do not think they look good on Ladies.

But on guys...a Nice tattoo looks sexyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Painful One




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You fucking knuckleheads are making me want to drink 10 more fat grams of kratom. I get home from work in an hour and a half, but got work again at 9AM. Anyone else feel kratom hang-overs? I felt kinda shitty this morning. Still might do it because I'm desperate to FEEL NEW FEELS.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You fucking knuckleheads are making me want to drink 10 more fat grams of kratom. I get home from work in an hour and a half, but got work again at 9AM. Anyone else feel kratom hang-overs? I felt kinda shitty this morning. Still might do it because I'm desperate to FEEL NEW FEELS.


Oh baby ill give you a new feel

Teeth free deep throating while ur high

U gonna love it


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WOLF

please tell me

why do I love him so much like I would fuck his ass and I can prevent me from growing feelings

I'm just going to enjoy the experience and keep FUCKING like a dog

like the mandog I am

with a big D throwing that shit in and out all the way

NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE ME.  We expressed to each other how we wouldn't be believed and how HE IS SOBER and how people would chalk up anything I say to "oh he does a lot of drugs/psychedelics"

WOLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

there's 2 guys I "would have feelings for" but they're both emotionally unavailable.

So I just fuck 'em both like a hound dog






It feels good to be a dog I guess.  BTW I JUST HIT THE LAST OF MY GOOD SHATTER and have < 1 g of bad bho type shit left

_I'm going to go through drug withdrawal unparalleled to anything I've ever felt before and I might resort to self harm .. perhaps when $ comes in I need to buy at least some shatter or weed, maybe some weed because I'm losing my god damn mind over this drug withdrawal shit_


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Painful One @PtahTek @Xorkoth (admin woo!) @devilsgospel - do you guys get a shitty hang over from kratom?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Painful One @PtahTek @Xorkoth (admin woo!) @devilsgospel - do you guys get a shitty hang over from kratom?


I'm sexually turned on now that Xorky is an admin he might paddle me raw with his big admin stick

*BLUSHES*

:D


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> @Painful One @PtahTek @Xorkoth (admin woo!) @devilsgospel - do you guys get a shitty hang over from kratom?



Can't say that I do


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> WOLF
> 
> please tell me
> 
> why do I love him so much like I would fuck his ass and I can prevent me from growing feelings
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the experience and keep FUCKING like a dog
> 
> like the mandog I am
> 
> with a big D throwing that shit in and out all the way
> 
> NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE ME.  We expressed to each other how we wouldn't be believed and how HE IS SOBER and how people would chalk up anything I say to "oh he does a lot of drugs/psychedelics"
> 
> WOLFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


There once was an ass that I fell really hard for.  I did anything to get a piece of that.  I told myself it was love.  

The truth is it was complicated.  Looking back on that ass-love relationship I had there was one thing that was missing for the both of us.  Respect.  Neither one of us were really truthful with our feelings, we would tell ourselves that we didn't need them.  We played ourselves in the end.

There's nothing wrong with chasing tail.  It's important to remember that what we all need in the end is someone who is there for us.  Being upfront, such as the time you said it was just a rebound fuck is exactly the type of honesty we all need.  Never feel guilty for expressing yourself like that because it will work out much better for everyone in the end.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Deep shit. I thought he could only meme.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Can't say that I do



Hmm. Maybe I was just in a shit mood regardless.


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> Deep shit. I thought he could only meme.


Sobriety is funny.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Get owned.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BLACKLIGHT

RIP CH

? - 2020

after I get to suck madness D all my attainable life wishes, other than my death wish, will have come true

and yes I still plan on killing myself

sorry doggos the angels borked at me enough I think

and I'm drunk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> There once was an ass that I fell really hard for.  I did anything to get a piece of that.  I told myself it was love.
> 
> The truth is it was complicated.  Looking back on that ass-love relationship I had there was one thing that was missing for the both of us.  Respect.  Neither one of us were really truthful with our feelings, we would tell ourselves that we didn't need them.  We played ourselves in the end.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with chasing tail.  It's important to remember that what we all need in the end is someone who is there for us.  Being upfront, such as the time you said it was just a rebound fuck is exactly the type of honesty we all need.  Never feel guilty for expressing yourself like that because it will work out much better for everyone in the end.


that's vague

FEELINGS are macro-illusions like the self

I don't care about FEELINGS anymore

I am numb inside and out I just want sex.  

I HAVE SOMEONE ELSE "THERE" for me and they are EMOTIONALLY UNAVAILABLE

and I have someone EMOTIONALLY AVAILABLE and we don't hook up that much anymore

it's kinda like I have a harem where I segregated all my needs healthily

and I have another "emotions" bro and yeah I'll throw him a mercy fuck because his ass is good too but he's too low # on the TRUMPF national socialist rate-them-how-they-look scale for me

THE ONE GUY WHO IS "there for me" but not emotionally = WE BOTH ADMITTED WE WERE REBOUNDS, me first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So it sounds like I'm doing everything right

I'M BEING TOLD I'M PLAYING W/ FIRE POTENTIALLY by fucking 2019 still

but it's
s
o
mother
fucking
h
o
t

wolf if you WITNESSED this sex you'd lose your mind

it's unspeakable


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok fuck it I'm reading wolf wisdom
> 
> if anything I will block it out my mind with more ALCOHOL



YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH


....that's hot.  I like your mindwheel.  Can we trip together and maybe take your shirt off and I'll imagine the rest?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> ....that's hot.  I like your mindwheel.  Can we trip together and maybe take your shirt off and I'll imagine the rest?



I'd like that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm IRL screaming like a monkey






yeah maybe i'm manic

you can't make me take my meds

i do what I WANT

I don't want to work
I want to love
I don't want to live
I want to die
I want to fall into a K hole or unconsciousness on G, benzos, barbs
I don't want to interact with the real life
I don't want to be myself; I want to be anybody else
I don't think the drugs in this world will save me from myself
I want to be anyone but me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Doctor, doctor, won't you please prescribe me somethin'
A day in the life of someone else?
Don't let me get me.

I feel you dude. I always wonder what it would be like to be other people.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How the fuck did this feel so good coming off this shit
this shit is next level
I had next level sex and then I fucked 2019 to hell and heaven and back to earth again

i wish you could see his face

it's the ultimate euphoria I'll never reach and it's even more elating to get someone there

I'm a pleasure machine and I met yet another person more recently who is a pleasure machine

and I cannot even begin to describe what I mean when I say that

It's so fucking hot I scream like a monkey in manic happiness

like a pig rolling in its own shit
like a blunt rolling itself into my glass blunt
my hands just happen to be nearby
everything is just energy
the self is a macro illusion
we think we're living
we're not
we think we're going to die
we're not
you live forever
because you are stuck in suffering
life is just suffering until the transfer is complete
we are a transfer
i'm just a painting that's still wet
if you touch me I'll be smeared and you'll be stained;
stained for the rest of your life
so turn around and walk away
before we confuse the way we abuse each other
but you're not afraid of getting hurt
and I'm not afraid of how much I hurt you
I'm well aware I'm a danger to myself,
are you aware I'm a danger to others?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Doctor, doctor, won't you please prescribe me somethin'
> A day in the life of someone else?
> Don't let me get me.
> 
> I feel you dude. I always wonder what it would be like to be other people.


In my most recent trips I've realized a pantheistic existence where I am all other people/the universe in an animist/pantheist sense

and so I treat the earth well and I love giving others pleasure because I know I will feel it one day and it elates me

I'm pretty good with my D and get to fuck a lot

and people seem to get off on that on a pleasure level more than I'll ever know as myself, especially the last two sexual partners I've been with

I "love them" but am not in love with them.  Was madly IN LOVE with the one from 2019 and dropped that shit like a bad habit just like I did meth, heroin, bupe... I no longer use non-psychedelic euphoric drugs.  It's amazing. 

You love the universe and you love yourself and then people love you for it and it's so easy.  You just have to be alright with who you are.  You have to forgive yourself and others equally.  It's so easy.  It's so amazing.  I no longer hold animosity towards anyone or anything.  Except "the devli" (people like putin, trumpf, TINY un, etc)

I have been incredibly gifted/fortunate in life man and I've realized that giving to others is like life's greatest pleasure and having great times with others is so awesome.  Ego death was really what I needed.  My brain was in a really bad state last year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH @devilsgospel

I'm like, so brain burnt and because I quit this drug it's like
I'm MEMEMBERING

so
yeah
you can't imgur.com on your phone w/o an acct
and I don't have one
so I do all my shit on a desktop
or I don't do it, or maybe just text post, sometimes trip post (MAL I AM SO SORRY SO HIGH I CAN'T EDIT NOT WORTH MY TIME JUST DELETE MY POSTS IDGAF I LOVE YOU BAE this is why I knew I can't be an admin, I'm too honest/village idiot/big dick like wolf said bb It's just who I am and the universe loves me for it I can't change who I is)






drunk, no benzos  i will never again I WILL STOP THIS NONSENSE i need to be normal.  I don't need meds.  I can go through pain.  I can cut myself.  I DO NOT CARE I have to escape ALL MY FEARS

I have accepted so much in life I can accept sobriety I can do this  I'm going to end up fucking so angry and maladjusted it's going to suck I'll have to self-segregate for so long


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't care about FEELINGS anymore


They are terrifying aren't they?


----------



## devilsgospel

Send me all your benzos then

I have to be up super early but I'm feeling hyper as shit I cant even keep my eyes closed. Porn it is, if I'm lying here I may as well be touching myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Send me all your benzos then


old pic

from forever ago i think

i have a hypnotic and i need it and i'm CONSERVING like a mofo and i'll cry when it's gone and i'm going to go whimpering to a new psych how i need my meds so bad so bad so bad



devilsgospel said:


> I'm feeling hyper as shit


genetic predisposition to PTSD i.e. high NE levels i.e. mania or depression or ptsd symptoms

mental configuration can be worked up is cool as shit

mania seems to be 'highest configuration possible' i am never going to be mentally healthy

my friends seem to get that and still like me for it though
i don't get it

i'm fundamentally unlovable

but they love my D i guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think the drugs made my hppd way worse AND I'M LOVING IT it feels like I'm still tripping

EW CONTRIBUTING TO SOCIETY YUCKYPOOS i have to go soon loverbeans 






when cfc dedicated this to me i wanted to cry because that's so what 2019 is doing to me and i don't care

it's kind of hot and i like the sex


----------



## Effect

madness00 said:


> Kratom is so stupid.
> 
> Fuck it i'm trying 10 grams right now and if it does nothing, again, i'm giving it to @Effect.



Get at me today bud. Read my post in morning DC to get a feel for my weekend, but maybe you acquired the taste. Or maybe I can keep reading. But maeng da is usually what people report getting positive effect for those who are opioid naive IME seeing others. Anecdotal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Get at me today bud. Read my post in morning DC to get a feel for my weekend, but maybe you acquired the taste. Or maybe I can keep reading. But maeng da is usually what people report getting positive effect for those who are opioid naive IME seeing others. Anecdotal.


I have some anecdotal

Loving life

I
I love it when my hot self cries
I can break my heart feelings at the drop of a dime

I can do it all the time


----------



## DopeM




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dopem i am feeling amazing i had ONE dab today

I am so smoking less its awesome

Every breath feels amazing


----------



## DopeM

Yes, I find that smoking less can be beneficial


----------



## schizopath

Starting to comedown from the meth. Luckily got 40mg oxy and gabapentin waiting


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> My buddy I loaned $20 to a couple weeks ago finally hit me up and said sorry it took so long I'll give you SEVEN ADDIES instead.
> 
> BRB going for a ten min walk :giggle:



Score... I'd much rather have 7 addies than $20.


----------



## DopeM

Don't any of you live in a college town?  $20 is like 600 mg (except during midterms & finals when the value is somewhere in the orbit of pure gold)


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> @Painful One @PtahTek @Xorkoth (admin woo!) @devilsgospel - do you guys get a shitty hang over from kratom?





devilsgospel said:


> Can't say that I do



No. No hangover for me. 
I have just been taking a teaspoon full. 
Added to a lower dosage MS Contin for a few more days.
I tried Kratom because I need something to help me not run myself out of MS Contin on bad months and I am most Pleasantly surprised!!

DAMN! That stuff makes me horny.


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> No. No hangover for me.
> I have just been taking a teaspoon full.
> Added to a lower dosage MS Contin for a few more days.
> I tried Kratom because I need something to help me not run myself out of MS Contin on bad months and I am most Pleasantly surprised!!
> 
> DAMN! That stuff makes me horny.


Did you try heroin? Heard it works.


----------



## Painful One

Effect said:


> Get at me today bud. Read my post in morning DC to get a feel for my weekend, but maybe you acquired the taste. Or maybe I can keep reading. But maeng da is usually what people report getting positive effect for those who are opioid naive IME seeing others. Anecdotal.



I tell you what guys...RED MALAY is fucking awesome!!


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Did you try heroin? Heard it works.



NO!!!!

I have three lines I never cross and it has been a good policy.
Never heroin. Never Meth. Never needles.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't get a hangover from kratom.  Well, I get withdrawals but that's just because I used to dose like 50g a day for many years.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> old pic
> 
> from forever ago i think
> 
> i have a hypnotic and i need it and i'm CONSERVING like a mofo and i'll cry when it's gone and i'm going to go whimpering to a new psych how i need my meds so bad so bad so bad
> 
> 
> genetic predisposition to PTSD i.e. high NE levels i.e. mania or depression or ptsd symptoms
> 
> mental configuration can be worked up is cool as shit
> 
> mania seems to be 'highest configuration possible' i am never going to be mentally healthy
> 
> my friends seem to get that and still like me for it though
> i don't get it
> 
> i'm fundamentally unlovable
> 
> but they love my D i guess



Yeah a few different psychs tried to label me as bipolar but personally I don't see it, I only get like this very very occasionally. Like maybe 4 days out of 60. Kinda fun


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


>



lol I remember them. Scene music was so fucking sexist, it's kinda cool now


----------



## mal3volent

Only in a nostalgic way tho... I listened to it again now I feel like I have internal bleeding

i wonder why they wore masks


----------



## Shady's Fox

I've been a scene kid, BrokeNCYDE/Hollywood Undead, others weren't. Hollywood Undead blends rock/rap and then BrokeNCYDE who created emo rap/crunk-core. Now we got $uicide boy$ and others but Brokencyde doesn't get the credit they deserve, mainly because oldies like me who survived the golden age may be dead now. I've been lucky, though. Anyway..


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get a hangover from kratom.  Well, I get withdrawals but that's just because I used to dose like 50g a day for many years.


i don't have words ? 
is that what this means 
oaky is this the abyss
so i am going to post a hallmark for YOU ♡.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get a hangover from kratom.  Well, I get withdrawals but that's just because I used to dose like 50g a day for many years.



Must have been a glitch in the matrix - had another 10g last night no hang over today.

I think I'll take another 10 when I get home from work and call it a triple.


----------



## devilsgospel

Hollywood Undead used to be my shit when I was like 13, me and all my shithead friends made our own masks lmao.

Brokencyde sucked cocks @Shady's Fox

$UICIDEBOY$ is my shit especially in my using days it's all I listened to. And grunge.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You can say whatever you want, that's why Brokencyde has that album ''I'm not a fan but the kids like it''. Anyhow, I still love Se7en, he still makes music, check his Soundcloud and I still love his screams.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> I've been a scene kid, BrokeNCYDE/Hollywood Undead, others weren't.



if HU weren't scene, who was? I'm confused


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get a hangover from kratom.  Well, I get withdrawals but that's just because I used to dose like 50g a day for many years.





madness00 said:


> Must have been a glitch in the matrix - had another 10g last night no hang over today.
> 
> I think I'll take another 10 when I get home from work and call it a triple.


this look like Xorkoth avatar


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get a hangover from kratom.  Well, I get withdrawals but that's just because I used to dose like 50g a day for many years.



50 G!!!
WOW!
I do not know how you managed to get that much down.

You weighed it for me and a  teaspoon is about 2 G , 2 1/2 G.


----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> 50 G!!!
> WOW!
> I do not know how you managed to get that much down.
> 
> You weighed it for me and a  teaspoon is about 2 G right?







i love him, too. RIGHT ♡


----------



## Hylight

yea, i love soundcloud ♡ it's SWEET.
i listened to that whole track 
!  YOU HAPPY NOW !


----------



## schizopath

For a while I fucking loved Hollywood Undead.

This song is still in my top 50 all time


----------



## Hylight

*BL 12*


----------



## schizopath

No need for that, love


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> No need for that, love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lifes not fair.
I, I really really want to die
It would be so fly
I just want to get really high
Totally fucking for fun
Getting burned by the sun
Gonna go on a long run
At the end of this I will buy a gun


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lifes not fair.
> I, I really really want to die
> It would be so fly
> I just want to get really high
> Totally fucking for fun
> Getting burned by the sun
> Gonna go on a long run
> At the end of this I will buy a gun


----------



## schizopath

Hylight you wanna start a kratom farm in Iceland with me?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Score... I'd much rather have 7 addies than $20.


I would rather have the $20

Sweating and need to jizz so bad


----------



## schizopath

Just fap dude


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hopefully by the time probation ends i'll have some purely dextro meth, shit tons of addies, and maybe even some crack.


----------



## schizopath

I too hope you get em. You have been sober like half a year now? You deserve to feel good after that shit.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

I can't wait to have a shit ton of nitrous tomorrow


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@schizopath - Well i got high for the first year of probation because the testing was scheduled, then i STILL got high on random testing up until this December. So it's been about 2 months now. It _will _be half a year by the time it ends.

Schizbro you're invited to my graduation party.


----------



## schizopath

Nice DG. Im waiting 0.25g heroin and 0.5g meth personally


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Schiz you ever try a goofball? Mix the two. It's bliss.


----------



## schizopath

Haha, thanks. I know we would have hell of a good time together. I just know it.


----------



## schizopath

Never in doses that would do anything. I might try now when I get em. Ive done oxy and meth and liked it


----------



## schizopath

Much safer for me to get only like max half a g of the good stuff. I normally tend to go overboard but when I dont have "too much" I never go.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Haha, thanks. I know we would have hell of a good time together. I just know it.



Heads will roll..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am told by a hottie i have a huge ego and need to stop being so fucking condescending

But he said it in a nice way

I was like man just slap me in the face that teaches me better LOL


----------



## schizopath

Exactly


----------



## schizopath

Anyone ever tried phenobarbital? Any good? I might have a chance to get it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Just fap dude


Now I got something really good lined up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Anyone ever tried phenobarbital? Any good? I might have a chance to get it.


Oh my God, I need I need I need I need something like that so I can end my life. I need it needed needed needed needed needed needed needed needed to need need me need me and you need


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, it got me interested. Ultimate playing with fire.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want to go straight into the fire.


----------



## schizopath

Agreed. Head first. Though not sure if I ll get em cause I just want to die casually.


----------



## Hylight

I need i need redbull and i need diet coke for my DOPE.


----------



## schizopath

They also look like russian pills..


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Yeah, it got me interested. Ultimate playing with fire.


----------



## schizopath

Good girl!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Fuuuuuuck, Cap the barbiturate got me fucking interested. They are going for 2€/60mg and normal dose is like 180-240mg so not even too expensive. Damn..


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Fuuuuuuck, Cap the barbiturate got me fucking interested. They are going for 2€/60mg and normal dose is like 180-240mg so not even too expensive. Damn..



That is an insane deal, I can't even find barbs let alone for that cheap


----------



## schizopath

It really is. Im gonna buy them tomorrow...


----------



## schizopath

Actually I just activated my brain. Im gonna ask the seller if they come in blisters.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

I just heard this song and I loved the Lyrics. 
I am sharing them. 


Who We Are 
Lyrics

Set me free, make love to me
Don't you play with my heart
I love you once, you Iove me twice
Before we part
Turn down the lights, let's kiss the night
You've showed me once what is love
I'm lost in you, you're lost in me
That's who we are?
That's who we are?
We are sun and moon
(Who we are?)
The sky black and blue
Who we are?
I'm still on the run, still on the roll
To find somebody, someone like you
You take my body, mind, and soul
Into a world I never knew
So set me free, make love to me
Take me out of the dark
I am you and you are me
That's who we are?
That's who we are?
We are sun and moon
(Who we are?)
The sky black and blue
That's who we are?


----------



## Hylight

*smoke weed ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡



*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fuuuuuuck, Cap the barbiturate got me fucking interested. They are going for 2€/60mg and normal dose is like 180-240mg so not even too expensive. Damn..


WHOAAAAAAAT

making me suicide jelly

I better eat a sandwich and go back out to bork at the real world soon 

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Hylight

*  THREAD CHILL 




*


----------



## Painful One

Hey, I am in Rehab.

I started an exercise program two days ago! 

I Am rehabilitating Myself!


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> NO!!!!
> 
> I have three lines I never cross and it has been a good policy.
> Never heroin. Never Meth. Never needles.


Heroin is just acetylated morphine.. In fact your body breaks down heroin into morphine. Essentially your ms contin is the same thing.


----------



## Hylight

*It is . *


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Heroin is just acetylated morphine.. In fact your body breaks down heroin into morphine. Essentially your ms contin is the same thing.



yeah. I know.
but it is not heroin!
(see the thread about the difference between oxycodone and heroin) 
My friend @GetMeOutOfThisCRAP and I were wondering what the difference was and we found out in that thread.

I need the MS Contin for severe chronic pain. 
Believe me, I suffered long and hard before I made the decision to take morphine. 
I had not slept for a year and I was barely eating. 
I was down to 75 pounds!

It is what it is.

I did and am doing the best I can.
I was injured badly.

No judgment to anyone taking heroin. 
I have that policy because I KNOW I would love it and find myself in the gutter over it.

The MS Contin allows me to eat, sleep, and not be moaning, writhing in pain.


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> yeah. I know.
> but it is not heroin!
> (see the thread about the difference between oxycodone and heroin)
> My friend @GetMeOutOfThisCRAP and I were wondering what the difference was and we found out in that thread.
> 
> I need the MS Contin for severe chronic pain.
> Believe me, I suffered long and hard before I made the decision to take morphine.
> I had not slept for a year and I was barely eating.
> I was down to 75 pounds!
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> I did and am doing the best I can.
> I was injured badly.
> 
> No judgment to anyone taking heroin.
> I have that policy because I KNOW I would love it and find myself in the gutter over it.
> 
> The MS Contin allows me to eat, sleep, and not be moaning, writhing in pain.


I was just being a brat, no need to explain yourself, I wasnt being serious.


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> I was just being a brat, no need to explain yourself, I wasnt being serious.



Thanks.

I just get that shit all the time from my family and I am sensitive about it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Chemistry is fun like that. Meth is just amphetamine with a methyl group. Heroin is acetylated morphine. Phenibut is basically a GABA supplement with a phenyl group. Alcohol is fermented food. Nothing means anything. Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Painful One said:


> I just get that shit all the time from my family and I am sensitive about it.



Toxic family, you need to get away from them. Why you still talk to them?

I know that family, that what it should be at least, it should be a place where you are yourself, a place when something bad happens you can safely go there but dysfunctional families are very common...

How old are you, b-girl?


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Toxic family, you need to get away from them. Why you still talk to them?
> 
> I know that family, that what it should be at least, it should be a place where you are yourself, a place when something bad happens you can safely go there but dysfunctional families are very common...
> 
> How old are you, b-girl?


birthday ? 
november/ december ? ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Hylight

You fuckin pakistani bot. Wassup with the Iran wave? It's this what @JohnBoy2000 keeps tellin beneath words? Ha, maybe he's right. Damn AI's.


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> Toxic family, you need to get away from them. Why you still talk to them?
> 
> I know that family, that what it should be at least, it should be a place where you are yourself, a place when something bad happens you can safely go there but dysfunctional families are very common...
> 
> How old are you, b-girl?



yes. Toxic family.

I am old enough that I never thought I would have to deal with them again like this but...car accident put me at their mercy.
For now.


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> birthday ?
> november/ december ? ?



No.
July.
I am a Cancer.

The MOST sensitive sign in the zodiac!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Chemistry is fun like that. Meth is just amphetamine with a methyl group. Heroin is acetylated morphine. Phenibut is basically a GABA supplement with a phenyl group. Alcohol is fermented food. Nothing means anything. Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.



LOL.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Painful One said:


> yes. Toxic family.
> 
> I am old enough that I never thought I would have to deal with them again like this but...car accident put me at their mercy.
> For now.



I'm so, so sorry. 

Goddamit.. can I help with something?


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> I'm so, so sorry.
> 
> Goddamit.. can I help with something?



awww...Thank You!

I am good but I really appreciate that! 
You guys help me more than I can express.
I love you all!


----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> No.
> July.
> I am a Cancer.
> 
> The MOST sensitive sign in the zodiac!


  oh that's right, me and my libra fried brains. 
sorry schizo i cant spell it the rest !


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## Hylight




----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just get that shit all the time from my family and I am sensitive about it.


I dont think Ive ever apologized in the lounge before, so I'll poo my apologetic cherry for you. ;]Ω Ω Ω555555555555555555


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> I dont think Ive ever apologized in the lounge before, so I'll poo my apologetic cherry for you. ;]Ω Ω Ω555555555555555555


No apology needed man.

Sorry. My bad. 
it has been a hard day and family has not made it easier.
but all is well.

back to the usual madness of The Abyss.


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> oh that's right, me and my libra fried brains.
> sorry schizo i cant spell it the rest !


Sorry @Hylight 
I read that wrong and thought it was asking for my poor Cancerian fried brain reply.


----------



## Painful One

Anyways.....

Let’s party!


----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> Sorry @Hylight
> I read that wrong and thought it was asking for my poor Cancerian fried brain reply.


yw, thank you, i'm sorry too.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*SweeT zzzzzz puleeeze lulz♡*


----------



## Hylight

not crunchatized enough !  llloool


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> do you guys get a shitty hang over from kratom?


Never.... Although I only dose 1 1/2-2g. Maybe heavy doses cause it but never been there.
I look forward to morning coffee and kratom. Seem I do not actually "feel" the kratom until my second dose at 12 noon  (2g). I get 4 hours relief from aches and it is consistent... 4 hrs relief on the dot and its dose time.



Painful One said:


> Let’s Fuck!


Thats what the fuck im takin about.
if only....
you enjoy oil rub-downs?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

looks like kratom on botom


----------



## Hylight

​


----------



## RocketFox

Hylight said:


>


Ugh, I'm trying to make a new post and have no idea how, even how to search "how to start a new post" 
I need harm reduction help... Before I need Narcan a 3rd time, PLEASE!


----------



## Hylight

RocketFox said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to make a new post and have no idea how, even how to search "how to start a new post"
> I need harm reduction help... Before I need Narcan a 3rd time, PLEASE!


GO TO NMI NOW


----------



## Painful One

PtahTek said:


> hats what the fuck im takin about.
> if only....
> you enjoy oil rub-downs?



I SURE DO!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My hang over was a false alarm. I think you're all right in that my low mood was unrelated to kratom.

I am experiencing an afterglow right now after having 18 grams in two hours.


----------



## Hylight

DopeM said:


> That sounds excessive.
> 
> But you do you.
> 
> 
> In other news if anyone has seen my personal information posted feel free to call and say hi!


as in , were's da pardy !


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Going to a hole in the wall at 1919

Wish me luck doggos

2019 weaved his way back into my pants

Lets just say i double railed the shit out of him and then myself

Yeah


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2019 weaved his way back into my pants


where do you possibly find time to put on pants, you ho?


oh....
Good luck with all endeavors.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wish me luck doggos
> 
> 2019 weaved his way back into my pants
> 
> 
> Yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

He wants me to just use condoms if i fuck others thats hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think i am gonna let this relationship grow i lurrrve him


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have no words

I um

Have conflicting

Penis 

Desires

Uhmmm this is bad


----------



## schizopath

HYLIGHT! Dont go libra on me.


----------



## schizopath

Damn the barbiturates dont come in a blisters. The seller said that it can be seen that they have traveled alot and its a miracle that they came to Finland.


----------



## schizopath

BUHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHA. My dboy seller is having a valentines day special. If I order a 0.5g of meth I get a gram!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think the drugs made my hppd way worse AND I'M LOVING IT it feels like I'm still tripping
> 
> EW CONTRIBUTING TO SOCIETY YUCKYPOOS i have to go soon loverbeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when cfc dedicated this to me i wanted to cry because that's so what 2019 is doing to me and i don't care
> 
> it's kind of hot and i like the sex


I crushed my own heart

With love

It feels like you are being spiritually fisted


----------



## Painful One

YAY for me!!!

I just got a present delivered to my door!

In plants we trust!!!


----------



## Hylight

this is my girl Budi ! i didn't want to put her in the other thread near those clowns lololol.
she is my thearapy dowggie ♡ ! always.


----------



## Hylight

^^ she be noddin lololol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If all goes right tonight i should be adding 50 adderall 20mg XR to my after probation stash.


----------



## DopeM

Haaaave you heard of real drugs?

And/or just seeing a doctor?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have substance abuse disorder officially on paper.

And it's 75% dextro which _is _my drug of choice.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tired of impure meth even though I can get cheap as fuck ounces.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I have substance abuse disorder officially on paper.
> 
> And it's 75% dextro which _is _my drug of choice.



oh that's tragic ! but i think you will be alright ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> If all goes right tonight i should be adding 50 adderall 20mg XR to my after probation stash.


Bro

I am so happy

I am like elated on cloud 9

And everything worked out. 

The trick seems to be staying and getting tripped out and self confidence self love and acceptance.  And avoiding hard drugs. 

I cant even believe the night i had.  I just loved myself and embraced who i am. 

Love came back into my life. 

I dont know how to handle feelings too well but i am going with the flow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I have substance abuse disorder officially on paper.
> 
> And it's 75% dextro which _is _my drug of choice.


You need a little love in ur life brah

Its out there


----------



## Painful One

She is beautiful @Hylight 
I love her!! 
She looks so comfy.

It is amazing how our dogs are such therapy animals. 
My dog is smarter than any person I have ever met and trained herself to be a therapy dog!

She alerts me to problems. 
She jumps up and hits me in the knees if she sees me starting to have a narcolepsy drop out.
she comes up behind me and touches my leg softly to Let me know she is there.
She smells my breath and looks in my eyes every morning. Lol! 
I think she knows everything!

She saved my mom from heart failure! 
She knew something was wrong with my mom and would not let us be until I took her to the hospital and she was in atrial fibrillation.
She gets up and checks on us in the night. 
I just love her SO, SO much!!!


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Tired of impure meth even though I can get cheap as fuck ounces.



exactly!
I think you are making a good choice to adderall from Meth @madness00
Keep your beautiful teeth and sexy face, skin, and self!
Harm Reduction.

I am glad you tried Kratom too and seem to be enjoying it! Yay!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bro
> 
> I am so happy
> 
> I am like elated on cloud 9
> 
> And everything worked out.
> 
> The trick seems to be staying and getting tripped out and self confidence self love and acceptance.  And avoiding hard drugs.
> 
> I cant even believe the night i had.  I just loved myself and embraced who i am.
> 
> Love came back into my life.
> 
> I dont know how to handle feelings too well but i am going with the flow.



^^^^Wisdom from C.H.

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU CAPTAIN!

This is excellent news!

Salute!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


That is 100% where i am at


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> ^^^^Wisdom from C.H.
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU CAPTAIN!
> 
> This is excellent news!
> 
> Salute!


I cant believe i did so much drugs and everything i wanted to and got to dance for 5 hours and i went super hard and I HAD FOUR HOURS OF SEX BEFORE at least and 2019 LAID CLAIM TO MY D

Like he really wants it and

I WAS HONEST that i have fucked others

And he goes "youre a ho" and at this point i was in a k hole

And i go

Yea whos on grindr lol

So he goes
Look i know youre hot so if youre fucking other people just use condoms

He really said that

And he was honest with me

And i dont care if hes fucking around

I think i got everything i wanted.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Do you know how hard it was

To say

You broke my heart for a whole month so of course my D moved onto another hole (LOL PUNS) and I WONT BE YOUNG FOREVER 

And that i was fucking others

And he was alright with it

I was like yeah youll accept this because of what happened

And he loves me

Its um

Overwhelming


----------



## Shady's Fox

captain, ban yourself. Think of it as a brake.


----------



## Painful One

Honesty is really the best way to go @Captain.Heroin 
You see how that works?!

Others are honest with you when you let down your walls and just be honest.

I would much rather hear the truth over anything else!
The Truth is highly valued. 
in all matters!


----------



## Painful One

I am glad you got out there and danced too!

Dancing is so invigorating and good for your heart, soul, mind, and body.

Shake shake, shake it...yeah!


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was so in the zone that at least 3 or more people walked up to me and were like BRO YOUR ENERGY IS ELECTRIC THANKS FOR BEING HERE AND BEING YOU while I was doing my thing

I only really remember 1 or 2 of them and dancing for hours and doing drugs

I remember this older woman walked up to me while I was in the zone and she goes U KNOW WHERE THE AFTER HOURS PARTY IS?  I'm so out of it those words aren't computing OK BUT IF YOU FIND OUT LET ME KNOW

I went harder/longer than the other doggos and my joints are KILLING ME totes worth it

I have to burn this puppy out before I hit 40 and I stop age-matching the DOGGOS

Hopefully I die before I hit 40

klub kid 4 life


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was so in the zone that at least 3 or more people walked up to me and were like BRO YOUR ENERGY IS ELECTRIC THANKS FOR BEING HERE AND BEING YOU while I was doing my thing
> 
> I only really remember 1 or 2 of them and dancing for hours and doing drugs
> 
> I remember this older woman walked up to me while I was in the zone and she goes U KNOW WHERE THE AFTER HOURS PARTY IS?  I'm so out of it those words aren't computing OK BUT IF YOU FIND OUT LET ME KNOW
> 
> I went harder/longer than the other doggos and my joints are KILLING ME totes worth it
> 
> I have to burn this puppy out before I hit 40 and I stop age-matching the DOGGOS
> 
> Hopefully I die before I hit 40
> 
> klub kid 4 life



you know what?
Your energy is electric!
That is TOO COOL that you had people come up and say that to you!
Way to go Baby!

I think it is awesome that a bunch of degenerate hellraisers such as ourselves are healing one another right here in The Abyss!!!!

We are truly people who burn brightly and we just got a little toasted from dancing too close to the sun!
We need to adjust our bright burn so we do not burn out is all.
just a little balance.
but I like people who burn brightly and it is HOT!!

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun...
But Mama...That’s where the FUN IS!!!


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Painful One 

Do you wanna be cap GF's?


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> @Painful One
> 
> Do you wanna be cap GF's?



Nah. 
he like too much D for my taste but he is HOT!
I wouldn’t mind having a 3 some with him and @madness00 
or the hot friend of my choice!


I am naughty!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Do you wanna be cap GF's?


Love is an illusion we're just looking to fuck


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> @Painful One
> 
> Do you wanna be cap GF's?



I like to flirt and we are all good friends here!
we have shared many secrets and we tell it like it is!
we are also healing one another and that includes self esteem re-building.
so..take it easy Shady. Let your hair down and roll with the FUN!


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Love is an illusion we're just looking to fuck



Love is real.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am actually brushin my hair rn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Nah.
> he like too much D for my taste but he is HOT!
> I wouldn’t mind having a 3 some with him and @madness00
> or the hot friend of my choice!
> 
> 
> I am naughty!


....ok that's hot ime


----------



## Shady's Fox

Post reply


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Love is real.


ok maybe you have me there

but some of it is illusory and it is intangible

so suck on my tits

lol j/k i'll be suckin on yours hun

i have to go do stuff later doggos


----------



## Shady's Fox

He does stuff...

Poor man. Eating his own illusions for the sake of his image here, lol...

At least that schizopath dude, he's honest. You don't even have to talk to him, you can just see his name and understand him.

But with you? Go and..


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> He does stuff...
> 
> Poor man. Eating his own illusions for the sake of his image here, lol...
> 
> At least that schizopath dude, he's honest. You don't even have to talk to him, you can just see his name and understand him.
> 
> But with you? Go and..



Spit it out.
English please.
You have to be very direct with me.
I have brain damage for fuck sakes!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yeah, I know, it's crazy. But chill, you overreact.


----------



## Painful One

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah, I know, it's crazy. But chill, you overreact.



you are right.
I am working on it.

I have a hard time picking up subtle nuances and reading between the lines etc.
due to brain injury and yeah, I am sensitive about it.

My family and friends have not been kind or patient with my brain healing.

I look completely normal but they do not understand my entire memory and entire skill set was knocked out in that car accident.
I do not like them treating me like I am dumb.
so I tend to get mad about it and you are right..,I over react.
Thank you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Your brain healing is hot


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your brain healing is hot




That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me!

Thank you C.H!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me!
> 
> Thank you C.H!


My brain is healing too and its sexy as fuck. Mostly fucking back to life.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> My brain is healing too and its sexy as fuck. Mostly fucking back to life.



That is right!
Brain Healing is HOT!!

We are making it HOT!
You and I!

It is the new “in” thing!
LMAO!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to keep fucking as much as possible

Im just a love machine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> That is right!
> Brain Healing is HOT!!
> 
> We are making it HOT!
> You and I!
> 
> It is the new “in” thing!
> LMAO!!!


We should get madness in bed get him revved up and watch him bust a nut

So hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If he flirts with the check out ladies and borks at the doggos then he is a keeper


----------



## Painful One

HAHA!
I found a groovy song called Love Machine by The Miracles!!
I love it!
Love Machine can heal things my friend!

check this out


----------



## devilsgospel

So I did 5 N2O chargers over about 15 minutes and I LOVE IT

I got the WAWAWAWAWA sound to happen

Should've sprung for the big box I didn't know how quickly they go. I could do that shit all day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> So I did 5 N2O chargers over about 15 minutes and I LOVE IT
> 
> I got the WAWAWAWAWA sound to happen
> 
> Should've sprung for the big box I didn't know how quickly they go. I could do that shit all day


Nitrous kind of sucks

K is where its at but thats just me

Different borks for different doggos


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Nitrous kind of sucks
> 
> K is where its at but thats just me
> 
> Different borks for different doggos



I would definitely rather do K but I mean I'm on probation and also can't get any

I see why nitrous is called hippy crack though. Wish it lasted longer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I would definitely rather do K but I mean I'm on probation and also can't get any


Sucks ime

Do tests show k?  Is that news to this DOGGO?


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sucks ime
> 
> Do tests show k?  Is that news to this DOGGO?



No but it will false positive for PCP both being arylcyclohexylamines and will show ketamine upon a GCMS confirmation


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

GCMS better confirm kratom as kratom or this doggo is beyond borked.

Hmmm Mr madness seems you had 20 positive for opiates.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> No but it will false positive for PCP both being arylcyclohexylamines and will show ketamine upon a GCMS confirmation


I c.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> GCMS better confirm kratom as kratom or this doggo is beyond borked.
> 
> Hmmm Mr madness seems you had 20 positive for opiates.


Kratom is nothing like a traditional morphine structure.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said It'd be a breeze so I'm at ease.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thats what i say about sucking D

So um yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw going to a hole in the wall again place kinda thing then eating food with doggos

bork at ya'll later


----------



## Hylight

l


Captain.Heroin said:


> btw going to a hole in the wall again place kinda thing then eating food with doggos
> 
> bork at ya'll later


lolol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Doggos borking at me for being negative

Im reality
Youre reality winner
You win
Take my D for a quick ride


----------



## Hylight

LOLOL IKR ROLF too much


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> LOLOL IKR ROLF too much


Same but i can lick my own tip


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want to be an all knowing entity
To discover one thing
And then have a good time

But i am here to explore the nature of the self and reality


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bostons own. I remember bumping this during lunch period in high school in my dads jeep wrangler.


----------



## schizopath

I just got heroin that looks like its been cut from a brick. Want to try it but I got my last urine tests for adhd next week and wont fail them. Saving the h for meth comedowns.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I just got heroin that looks like its been cut from a brick. Want to try it but I got my last urine tests for adhd next week and wont fail them. Saving the h for meth comedowns.



You have a mental illness and do drugs? you fuckin dumb fuck..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hate to BORK to bed now but I have to MINDWHEEL tomorrow.  Or not.  I'm still undecided.


----------



## Shady's Fox

What the..


----------



## Zonxx

Captain.Heroin said:


> Love is an illusion we're just looking to fuck


or you're just a shithead, shithead, stop being a shithead alright shithead?


----------



## devilsgospel

New $UICIDEBOY$ album today :0 it's pretty good

@schizopath


----------



## DopeM

Arghhh, just when I was starting to respect you as a person


----------



## DopeM

Goddamnit, everything burns still.  Fucking capsicum pain relief cream.  


Zonxx said:


> or you're just a shithead, shithead, stop being a shithead alright shithead?


Good to see you baxx


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I just got heroin that looks like its been cut from a brick.. Saving the h for meth comedowns.


As a bonus your meth is apparently a good tool for getting through the horror of running out of H. They’re like naughty twins covering for each other.

Just dropping in univited here to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Zonxx

DopeM said:


> Goddamnit, everything burns still.  Fucking capsicum pain relief cream.
> 
> Good to see you baxx


I am everywhere, and nowhere, but somewhere, always.


----------



## devilsgospel

So I'm trying to transfer my deferred sentence probation to a new state and this bitch tells me that they could deny it and make me homeless and/or take me to jail to finish my sentence. So that's cool and I am in no way dying of an anxiety attack.

If that happens I'm shooting up a bunch of drugs and fighting a PO.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You don't know how many times i've had that exact same fantasy. 

The end of 2020 will be a blast for us though just be good until then.


----------



## Painful One

I am hoping you both make it through this probation period without drama!!


----------



## devilsgospel

Grrr I just got done talking to her and she's gonna call me again later. Everything should be fine and I just need some paperwork but that being a possibility freaks me out.


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> So I'm trying to transfer my deferred sentence probation to a new state and this bitch tells me that they could deny it and make me homeless and/or take me to jail to finish my sentence. So that's cool and I am in no way dying of an anxiety attack.
> 
> If that happens I'm shooting up a bunch of drugs and fighting a PO.


How long would u have to do to finish sentence?


----------



## SS373dOH

Anybody else fed up with the stupid valentines day pop up ?


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Grrr I just got done talking to her and she's gonna call me again later. Everything should be fine and I just need some paperwork but that being a possibility freaks me out.



Keep Calm.

The jails are filled and they really do not want to waste the money.

Give them NO reason to do that to you.
You are cooperating and Non- Violent!


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Anybody else fed up with the stupid valentines day pop up ?



YES!

It is like, Thanks for the reminder that I have no Love as of late! 
Fuck off ya know what I am sayin?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just sent my buddy on a run to get some "ha'd" as we call it, or crack. 

And gunna pick up 15 more 30mg addies tonight.

My stash about to get juicy.


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> How long would u have to do to finish sentence?



About 8 and a half months


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Keep Calm.
> 
> The jails are filled and they really do not want to waste the money.
> 
> Give them NO reason to do that to you.
> You are cooperating and Non- Violent!



Yeah when I talked to her I told her I'd still have a job upon moving and I'm even going back to finish school in IL. She said that will help me a lot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I HAVE BEEN SCREAMING
HAIL SATAN
FLICKING OFF ALL THE SOBER DOGGOS
BECAUSE I AM BETTER THAN THEM
AND I WANT TO FUCK ALL THE DUDES
ALL THE ASS HOLES
FUCK 'EM ALL TO DEATH
GET HIGH AND DIE YOUNG


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I HAVE BEEN SCREAMING
> HAIL SATAN



Now this I can get behind


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cap cap probably looking at your post thinking the same exact thing, because he's a naughty boy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Now this I can get behind


I like to take long walks and scream

HAIL
SATAN
HAIL
MYSELF

at top volume

and then scream for no particular reason
flicking off all the DOGGOS borkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkborkbork


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Cap cap probably looking at your post thinking the same exact thing, because he's a naughty boy.



Oh I knew that would be a possibility as soon as I hit post


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS IS BUSINESS NOT PLEASURE, baby

I am telling myself I AM JUST FRIENDS WITH THIS GUY not anything more.  And he goes

'WE'RE MORE THAN JUST FRIENDS'

....
blank stare on cpt's part
....

'WE DON'T NEED LABELS'

oh hunnie we at least need some boundary rules


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and he is like

'U MOVED ON BEFORE ME'

yeah i did I have a raging testosterone drive and I need to FUCK like a mother fucker I wake up with the FUCK instinct and can't shake it off

sorry

and he goes

OK SO UR A HOT YOUNG WHITE GUY SO JUST USE CONDOMS IF UR GONNA FUCK SOMEONE ELSE

hot

so hot

I think he's a keeper

he starts kissing me and grabbing my junk in public

yea i think that's hot

'I LOVE GUNS'

hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'M A BLACKED OUT BLUR IN YOUR MIND AND WE'RE PRETTY SURE IT RULED
DAMN
LAST FRIDAY NIGHT

ok so yeah I'm tripping pretty hard over my irl shit yeah peeps you can advise or ridicule idc this is some pretty hot next level shit and i have never had someone go "look i know youre gonna fuck around" but still want me.  Like as much as i want them and the sex is like the best.

I don't really know what to do.  Like I can just revert back to DEPRESSIONALONEFOREVERANDHAPPINESSINSOLUTIDEBIPOLARCPT or I can just me my happy breezy new self.  I don't seem to like either one LUL.

Other people seem to like the latter.
I tend to get more productive things done in the former.

I can't flip it on and off like most people.  I don't believe in free will "that's ur problem brah" yeah so tell me can I just be somebody else

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I need a vacation.
From myself.
For at least two weeks. 
THE HYPNOTIC BENZODIAZEPINE CRAVINGS ARE CUMMING

i um just realized i'm head-toe dirty af and need to shower

but i did shower this morning IIRC so I'm not dirty from sex so stop thinking that

yes I know I a manho

brb sucking a d [IRLGIGGLESNORTS]


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's fucking awesome, CH.

Fuck labels.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> That's fucking awesome, CH.
> 
> Fuck labels.



Idk what he said because that's a lot of words, but I agree with you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's fucking awesome, CH.
> 
> Fuck labels.


oh that's hot

i love u brah

u do u always get SUM

yeaaaa

get in that

omg

so like

i just had a trip where i saw myself if i didn't have a jonah complex
and

holy shit it was incrediballs I got to live out what happened it would be just like this one in a multiverse
but instead

oh wow I can't even type it out haha
LOOOlllOL it has to STAY IN MAH BRAIN and never be shared with ANYONE hahahahahahah

whoawaaaatttt

and I'm alive in this one

so sometimes life sucks because you get to live

you're in the best possible universe of the multiverse where you still get to exist

so enjoy the trip braHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's hot
> 
> i love u brah
> 
> u do u always get SUM
> 
> yeaaaa
> 
> get in that
> 
> omg
> 
> so like
> 
> i just had a trip where i saw myself if i didn't have a jonah complex
> and
> 
> holy shit it was incrediballs I got to live out what happened it would be just like this one in a multiverse
> but instead
> 
> oh wow I can't even type it out haha
> LOOOlllOL it has to STAY IN MAH BRAIN and never be shared with ANYONE hahahahahahah
> 
> whoawaaaatttt
> 
> and I'm alive in this one
> 
> so sometimes life sucks because you get to live
> 
> you're in the best possible universe of the multiverse where you still get to exist
> 
> so enjoy the trip braHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Get on some Luciferian magick shit like me brah and edit your universe with runes to be the best universe

Here I'll lend you one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just like screaming HAIL SATAN

in my latest public adventureBORK I was screaming how I hated being a human and wanted to be a bird in the next life

:D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

uhm

is it bad I am feeling feelings
or is it a good thing

i have been told to take my time, go with the flow
my mindwheel likely crunches along a little quicker than most ppl's even though I'm just a village idiot with a big D


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Get on some Luciferian magick shit like me brah and edit your universe with runes to be the best universe
> 
> Here I'll lend you one



Feminine Energy

I like being the WHOLE Universe.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> uhm
> 
> is it bad I am feeling feelings
> or is it a good thing
> 
> i have been told to take my time, go with the flow
> my mindwheel likely crunches along a little quicker than most ppl's even though I'm just a village idiot with a big D



It is good you are feeling feelings and it sounds like you found a patient partner who is willing to not hold you in captivity.

That is what I hate about “relationships”.

I do not like all the “rules”.

It is a problem for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Love has no laws or rules
Hard techno is life
Stay in the club and keep dancing until you are being ushered out. 
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's hot
> 
> i love u brah
> 
> u do u always get SUM
> 
> yeaaaa
> 
> get in that
> 
> omg
> 
> so like
> 
> i just had a trip where i saw myself if i didn't have a jonah complex
> and
> 
> holy shit it was incrediballs I got to live out what happened it would be just like this one in a multiverse
> but instead
> 
> oh wow I can't even type it out haha
> LOOOlllOL it has to STAY IN MAH BRAIN and never be shared with ANYONE hahahahahahah
> 
> whoawaaaatttt
> 
> and I'm alive in this one
> 
> so sometimes life sucks because you get to live
> 
> you're in the best possible universe of the multiverse where you still get to exist
> 
> so enjoy the trip braHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I'm glad I wrote that down...somewhere.  I would have totally forgotten that trip.  That was um... next level.  I'm about to hit next level shit waiting on MY VALENTINES DATE to get off work

WE ALREADY FUCKED *the first hour of valentines day*

he's very charming and shit and is hot as fuck
so is my other friend i still like to fuck
um
my heart only wants 1 love though that "polyamorous" shit is like a hilarious joke ppl do to themselves because they can't accept they a manho
but I love 'em for it anyways
um
2019 is monogamous
2020 is polyamorous
so um
what do i do

do i accept that the self is an illusion and fuck whomever i want and just use rubbers
do i accept i really love this guy and have to settle my heart string SLOWLY and GO WITH THE FLOW
do i just fuck and ask questions later THIS IS EVERYTHING I KNOW DOGGOS THIS THIRD OPTION SEEMS BEST

thoughts, constructive sexy criticism?  madness D fantasies? anything bois


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Anybody else fed up with the stupid valentines day pop up ?


It is for the other CAPTAINS to remind them to get their DICK WET

but we're all probably tired of it pls gtfo I already know it's Valentine's Day and it's fucking AWESOME for me this year because my D is in and out of HOLES like a PRO


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> deleted


where'd it go

Look at abyss go, gobbling up those posts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ohshitohshitohshit i fucked up

ahhh damn

feels worse than .. fuck a lot of things.  

BUT IT'S OK I'M IN THE BEST POSSIBLE REALITY YAY GO CAPTAIN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in b4 cpt kills self

POSTFLASH

in another dimension / universe / whatever I intentionally killed myself and I got to live the experience in a trip here it was AWESOME.  I can't say how I did it, because, DOGGOSECRETS.  I don't want to give people _______ideas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if all else fails i'm joining the armed forces to FIGHT FOR FREEDOM FRIES

and get my D sucked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I had a line of dope I'd probably do it just to feel better ugh

I can't believe I'm feeling that bummed.  "bummed" is more like a placeholder for mental impairment.

I guess I'll be ok.  

I am a bit brain damaged perhaps...yes.  Definitely.  All the time.  Now.  Not now.  On.  No.  Only.  Fuck.  It all comes back to the k

and I'm rattling on like a doggooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssss MOM I LOVE YOU i miss my family so much 

maybe i'm trying to find or form a new one because i have none of my own

whoa

yea
that

cpt shut up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had um

a moment of um

awareness "woke" they call it

WOKE

uh

dead?

8pm on a friday.  if I'm alone tonight I'm not going to fare well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i kind of fucked up um
a lot?
my whole life? 
a bit
i don't think it matters much anymore

nothing matters
it's all good just go with the flow


----------



## DopeM

Nkt to get all.religois n shit but the prodigal son is so powerful because it is relatable on so many levels to so many ppl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

o i c u deleted ur post so i deleted the one i quoted of it out of respect 

PLUR klubkid for life and all that

I um

I went with penis desire #1 because I like to fuck and um

I ____ and then came in him and um

yeah I am playing w/ fire


----------



## Soso78

Post after repetitive post of pure shit.


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Post after repetitive post of pure shit.



dont be so hard on yourself soso


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> dont be so hard on yourself soso


U shouldn’t encourage him. He’s ill


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cap caps way of expressing himself is applaudable. I'm boring as shit he's lit as a shitty dick that spit on clit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Speaking of me being boring as shit, last night i hung out with some people. When it's all guys i'm fine, but once a girl gets into the mix i don't talk much because i hate how the guys fight for her attention so i just sit back and watch. They're like madness why are you not talking i'm like IDK.

Maybe i'm just a wimp and can't pick up chicks.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's how i am when i get stoned too i just shut down and look creepy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Cap caps way of expressing himself is applaudable. I'm boring as shit he's lit as a shitty dick that spit on clit.


AHHHHH lul

you ain't boring as shit brah

you got a D and know how to WORK IT

that's hot

we gonna get you LAID brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Speaking of me being boring as shit, last night i hung out with some people. When it's all guys i'm fine, but once a girl gets into the mix i don't talk much because i hate how the guys fight for her attention so i just sit back and watch. They're like madness why are you not talking i'm like IDK.
> 
> Maybe i'm just a wimp and can't pick up chicks.


NO THAT'S HOT

you let the POSEURBRAHS fight it out for a girl that prolly won't even put out

and you wait for HER to jump on YOUR D

and show true interest in you

then you take that shit home and TAP IT FOR HOURS

Trust it's her that initiates the flirting.  Men can START the flirting but it is almost pointless.  The female plays her cards the men sit back and join the game IIRC.  The kind of hos that start flirting w/ every guy at a party WILL FUCK THEM ALL.  You DON'T WANT HER. 

Trust.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's how i am when i get stoned too i just shut down and look creepy.


I got too f'd up after like 24+ hours of being awake and looked all sorts of.. comafucking on the sofa by myself w/ a boner poking thru my pants

And so my friend had to be like "ya u can lie down" and I was like "SWEET [SNORES LOUDLY]"

All u need is a group of likeminded friends to BORK with


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

How's your morning going Mr Heroin?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I wonder how much it is to have a domain , maybe just 5 bucks a quarter.


----------



## assclass

what up cuntz?


----------



## Soso78

assclass said:


> what up cuntz?


Dicks and dildos?


----------



## assclass

Soso78 said:


> Dicks and dildos?


didnt ask what you shoved in your ass last night


----------



## Soso78

assclass said:


> didnt ask what you shoved in your ass last night


So what if I did u homophobic piece of shit


----------



## assclass

Soso78 said:


> So what if I did u homophobic piece of shit


tbh, I'm offended you didn't invite me, I got a fat nut I need to bust


----------



## Soso78

assclass said:


> tbh, I'm offended you didn't invite me, I got a fat nut I need to bust


Bust it in/over ur partner.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> That's how i am when i get stoned too i just shut down and look creepy.





Captain.Heroin said:


> I got too f'd up after like 24+ hours of being awake and looked all sorts of [creepy]


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


>


I read c2c as CFC and was confused.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> How's your morning going Mr Heroin?


I woke up.  I guess that's something.  I wanted to die IMO but you know I always have time to orchestrate that.

Yesterday at 0100 (not last night, when V day started) I FUCKED HIM RELENTLESSLY.  Then AGAIN later that same night after he got off work.

I um... know he's toxic but LOVE TO FUCK and he can just WORK IT all night long as I'm doing my thing and it's hot.  

I can't help myself.  I'm even HONEST with my other sex partner about how hot this is, how I can't help myself.  It's just TOO GOOD.  

And HE STILL WANTS ME too like he tryin to bogard my time and shit and I actually like that (but he has his own life x 1 million) so it's like 2 dudes semi-struggling for this D

and um

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO FEEL ABOUT THAT

elated, turned on, frustrated?  like a manho?  mostly the latter?  I don't know.  

The more I ho the less I know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHH OMG MAL I FORGOT ABOUT THIS

AND I HAVE PICS RECENTLY W/ MY FACE LIKE THAT FROM DRUGS
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MAL confessional time

I don't know what I'm doing.

I fucked up big time.  I need to do some soul searching.  There's something wrong with me.  I'm working on it.
@mal3volent 

what should I do

I'm spiritually/emotionally/mentally numb from sex and drugs and good times.  Part of me just wants to give up and let DESTINY take its course.
inb4bootylicious






I DON'T THINK I CAN HANDLE THIS WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAttt

It's like a cross of digital televisions that I can't stop carrying around with me.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> MAL confessional time
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> I fucked up big time.  I need to do some soul searching.  There's something wrong with me.  I'm working on it.


U keep saying u fucked up. What u done?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U keep saying u fucked up. What u done?


I AM FUCKING SOMEONE VERY TOXIC
AND I'M MILDLY TOXIC ABOUT TO BE SALTWATER TURNED INTO REGULAR TAP WATER
I'M JUST A GLASS OF WATER
AND UH
I WANT TO FUCK THE TOXICITY OUT OF 2019
but you're toxic brah so whatever advice you do/don't give I'll probably do the opposite of.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAN'T SAY WHAT I DID TO FUCK UP.  And it's not "me" it just "is" and I'm "quite angry at myself"


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I AM FUCKING SOMEONE VERY TOXIC
> AND I'M MILDLY TOXIC ABOUT TO BE SALTWATER TURNED INTO REGULAR TAP WATER
> I'M JUST A GLASS OF WATER
> AND UH
> I WANT TO FUCK THE TOXICITY OUT OF 2019
> but you're toxic brah so whatever advice you do/don't give I'll probably do the opposite of.


Why am I toxic? 
if you not happy with what your doing stop doing it.
It might be hard to but depends how unhappy u are with what ur doing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LE'TS TURN THIS INTO POSITIVITY

I CAN say what I want to I AM CHOOSING NOT TO but MAL will get to know if he wants to.
AW FUCK

*cumgasm*

EVERYTHING IS ME it just IS and I'M QUITE HAPPY WITH MYSELF!!

look that lie was easy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> if you not happy with what your doing stop doing it.
> It might be hard to but depends how unhappy u are with what ur doing.


So keep on keepin' on?  AFFIRMATIVE

I'm unhappy with a situational configuration.  I'm just a part of it and feel unable to change it.



Soso78 said:


> Why am I toxic?


I don't know I'm just assuming brah.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*if you must know I've been smoking marijuana then shatter for 15 fucking years.  My CB-1 tolerance was totally blown.  And now I have to quit MAYBE and it HURTS so bad I am going to self-harm a lot and quite possibly relapse into suicidal thinking.  *

I'm not one of those people that is ever supposed to STOP cannabis.  I JUST NEED IT.  IT IS MEDICINAL.  I don't like the society or world I live in and I sincerely have a death wish. 

You can't begin to know how terrible my life has been until you have walked a mile in my shoes.

I DON'T THINK I'M READY FOR MY OWN JELLY
and everyone else is telling me "yea u r" ok then...

i have 1 beer, benzos (WITH NO DESIRE TO TAKE THEM I'LL PROBABLY CUT MYSELF IN PUBLIC AND CRY MY EYES OUT) and uhmmm less than half a gram of BAD shatter like BHO level SHIT.

That's it.  

I have antihistamines and NSAIDS.  I tend to SWEAT PROFUSELY IN MY "SLEEP" if you can call it that.

I am having mild return of symptoms of PTSD i.e. intrusive nightmares.  

I AM THINKING I CAN'T DO IT WITHOUT SELF-HARMING FOR MONTHS and by the time summer comes around I'll be happy again and everyone is going to be like "why are you covered in scars"....

I absolutely cannot do this.  Something is missing.  "Other people" might be the component but I totally reject that and everything else I could possibly think about or consider.


----------



## Soso78

U smoke weed? So what lol
Why do you HAVE to quit?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Being suicidal and tarnishing some kind of attrntion by posting suicidal shit is another, if you need to change and do better, perhaps find contentment and peace then you're smart enough to figure out how.

If you're happy just rambling then just do that, not really bothering anyone and fairly contained here.

I might watch the abyss movie.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I spent all but $35 of my weeks pay check on adderall and crack that I can't use for 4 months. IDK if I'm happy or not. I can't tell.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I spent all but $35 of my weeks pay check on adderall and crack that I can't use for 4 months. IDK if I'm happy or not. I can't tell.


Fuck mate I wish I was comin round yours the day u finish probation.
Just dont go od’ing ffs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I spent all but $35 of my weeks pay check on adderall and crack that I can't use for 4 months. IDK if I'm happy or not. I can't tell.


LOL BRO we are dealing with similar amounts of nothing money and are in a similar boat.  

IT'S GOING TO BE OK, HOT DOGGO 

I want to think I'll be alright but, fast forward a week and I'll be cutting myself or something like burning myself.  I can't know how I'm going to react.  It's going to be weird.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I'll survive with the BL fam here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Fuck mate I wish I was comin round yours the day u finish probation.
> Just dont go od’ing ffs


I doubt $35 of drugs would be an OD.  

oops did I say that.  I mean, I AM NOT BEING A TOXIC/SMART ALEC DOGGO I promise I swear I'll behave.  I'll be BEST DOGGO POSSIBLE.

I um.... have to go flirt my way to success.  

I REALIZED BOTH PEOPLE I AM FUCKING ARE BOTH MANHOS WHO FLIRT WITH EVERYONE AND I FIND IT VERY SEXUALLY ATTRACTIVE AS I AM THE SAME WAY IS THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THAT

@madness00 what do you think, am I being a toxic manho?  Is this how I was supposed to get by?  I CANNOT TELL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah I'll survive with the BL fam here.


we are a fam and i have a few families.  I realized last night in a hole while with 2019 and I did cry when I realized this that

if I burned all the bridges I would be totally destitute and I owe my fam(s) everything and it was...

Humbling, weird feeling, bad, I was top level holing around someone else and I was very...very upset from this realization.  

The best I can do is give back to people who have helped me get to where I am now.  I've had some top level experiences and my time is over RIP CH

it made me realize how thankful I am to have family, friends, etc. and not have to scam/rip people off/lie to them.  And it's a weird feeling because my instinct is to abandon human life while I still am at a high point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH I KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO.... I have some errands doggos, I'll be right back






I'M NOT COMING BACK


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

All but 35 not 35. More like 300.

Yeah you're being a bit of a toxic manho but IIRC you're not ashamed so what's the problem?


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I doubt $35 of drugs would be an OD.
> 
> oops did I say that.  I mean, I AM NOT BEING A TOXIC/SMART ALEC DOGGO I promise I swear I'll behave.  I'll be BEST DOGGO POSSIBLE.
> 
> I um.... have to go flirt my way to success.
> 
> I REALIZED BOTH PEOPLE I AM FUCKING ARE BOTH MANHOS WHO FLIRT WITH EVERYONE AND I FIND IT VERY SEXUALLY ATTRACTIVE AS I AM THE SAME WAY IS THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THAT
> 
> @madness00 what do you think, am I being a toxic manho?  Is this how I was supposed to get by?  I CANNOT TELL


Ur right u not being a smart Alec u dope 
He stockpiling drugs that he can’t use for another 4MONTHS. By then it will be enough for OD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Probably not


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably not


Probably not what?


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> All but 35 not 35. More like 300.
> 
> Yeah you're being a bit of a toxic manho but IIRC you're not ashamed so what's the problem?


How the fuck u sittin on all that for 4 months?
U mast have willpower of steel.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IIRC 770mg adderall and a third of a gram of crack is enough to OD.

IDK man, sat on a half ounce of meth for 3 months before too.

I have day dreams of using all the time but it is sort of a weird high just knowing that i have the shit it makes me go crazy but it's also a nice "fuck you" to probation and something to look forward to.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I get my tax return money in under two weeks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah but you probably wont intentionally overdose


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cocaine and meth tend to counteract each other.  And 700mg amphetamine might kill me but you tend to use epic doses.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I already planned out my first session the day i get off.

Chew up a 20 and a 30, crush up another 20, smoke a rock, snort the second 20.

Since i have twice as many 20's as 30's, i can do that 11 times. I just need more crack now.

Oh, and meth.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Cocaine and meth tend to counteract each other.  And 700mg amphetamine might kill me but you tend to use epic doses.


Fuck that anyway. Don’t get hung up on mg etc.
If someone been clean for long time then go balls deep then it can be risky.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

70mg adderall and a rock every 4 hours for two days straight will cost me 400.

I can do that 20 times with the money i'll have, so technically could do that for 40 days in a row.

ROFL.

I'll go easy though i know when to stop. Being over amped isn't fun.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But the main question is where do i slip in the Australian D-meth?

Maybe a .2 shot every 12 hours as a break from the addys and crack?

If i get 2 grams, thats 10 doses, which is 5 days.

45 day binge IIRC.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I might not make it to my 29th birthday. Lollll.

I'll be fine.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> But the main question is where do i slip in the Australian D-meth?
> 
> Maybe a .2 shot every 12 hours as a break from the addys and crack?
> 
> If i get 2 grams, thats 10 doses, which is 5 days.
> 
> 45 day binge IIRC.


U wil rambling bollox like captn
What u gonna use to come down?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know either that or my dick will fall off.

I don't like using anything to come down. Never have. Too expensive and being bipolar i am used to depression i'll get over it.

And yeah, for anyone with an MI, don't try this at home. But i'm on a heavy dose of mood stabilizer and antipsychotic and have never become manic or anything from bingeing before for that reason.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Who's my bitch, bitch?


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> Who's my bitch, bitch?


U are ur own bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'll go easy though i know when to stop. Being over amped isn't fun.


Honestly being amped isn't fun.  It's just an experience.

There's WAY BETTER EXPERIENCES to be had my DOGGO friend 

Esp if you like to FUCK like me.  I am just saying. 

BRB going to try to play my cards well so I can get maximum D sucking in. 

That involves listening to black metal and embracing who I am and screaming SATAN a lot.  Because SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN



madness00 said:


> I might not make it to my 29th birthday. Lollll.
> 
> I'll be fine.


I didn't think I'd make it through this year alive and I still might not HANG ON MY FRIEND there are COOL THINGS ahead in your path 

I was planning on suicide this year.  I wasn't going to stop my MADNESS.  So instead of stopping it I just tried something different and my MADNESS got AWESOME again. 

It's hard to put into words.  I think you know me well enough to get it.  

I wasn't ready for this until this point in my life.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> U are ur own bitch



I know, I only love myself.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ok


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> ok


Is it though?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I know, I only love myself.


I love the universe and hate myself.  Way better because I'm such a small part of it ERICHA


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

listen, i brought some flowers

they got fucked up on the way over here

u ok u look like ur on drugs on something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KRAZY


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I have to make a prediction I'll die before I hit 100k posts
This doggo likes going into the deep end of the pool and doesn't come up for air often enough.


----------



## Shady's Fox

No.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CAPTAIN'S GOING TO LIVE
PAINFULONE TOLD ME SO


----------



## Soso78

100k posts. U make that Each day don’t u


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> IDK man, sat on a half ounce of meth for 3 months before too.




Heh, I've had an ounce neatly packaged internally many a time as I give birth to live young,   you clearly are an amphibian or reptile/avian creature.


----------



## Shady's Fox

My tummy hurts >( fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I give birth to live young


that's hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

> Location: Under your dad


...that's hot


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's hot


Try not to stick ur dick in any newborns


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Try not to stick ur dick in any newborns


ewww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you are such a buzzkiller soso


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OPEN THE DOOR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that is eye aids i have to spam to 232


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> OPEN THE DOOR


Some doors should remain closed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in b4 mal petitions to have me killed IRL lol

I'm sorry bb I'll do some cleaning


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Yank drugs must be shit to be fanging Australian dexamphetamine.


We win!


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> in b4 mal petitions to have me killed IRL lol
> 
> I'm sorry bb I'll do some cleaning


U need to cleanse ur soul


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Yank drugs must be shit to be fanging Australian dexamphetamine.
> 
> 
> We win!


Australia’s shit. Apart from chopper reed.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CH puts on a frilly white apron and starts vaccuming.


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CH puts on a frilly white apron and starts vaccuming.


That’s hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> We win!








rip trees 

rip planet earth


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Australia’s shit. Apart from chopper reed.




Lol he hung out on my old street and at my old pub in Melbourne, excellent risotto there.


Risotto is an Italian aborio rice dish and is not curry and chips so you would not be aware of it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip trees
> 
> rip planet earth




It's ok there's floods now so more animals and trees are dying while bogans ride wave skis and  paddleboards through  maccas.


----------



## Soso78

I love how he cut his own ears off to get moved to a different wing lol

my mushroom risotto is 100%


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CH puts on a frilly white apron


<- has boner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Risotto is an Italian aborio rice dish and is not curry and chips so you would not be aware of it.


YOU
GET
TO
STAY
i irl laughed so hard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> It's ok there's floods now so more animals and trees are dying while bogans ride wave skis and  paddleboards through  maccas.


i dunno half of what you said but my brain went to dolan memes


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> I love how he cut his own ears off to get moved to a different wing lol
> 
> my mushroom risotto is 100%


Lol Ivan Milat tried that with his thumb but no one gave a fuck about him  lol


----------



## Soso78

Greta thunberg lit the fires in australia


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Lol Ivan Milat tried that with his thumb but no one gave a fuck about him  lol


Chopper a fuckin legend. Robbed And extorted so many dealers. Tortured them with blowtorch and pliers and shot them If they didn’t give him money.
RIP chop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yes, I find that smoking less can be beneficial


Life's not fair ugh

I am gonna run out arrrrrr


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Making a scene at the UN achieves a lot of hot air, firefighters need to take a lesson and just scream HOW DARE YOU at the fires.  Could get a nobel prize  doing that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FOR MORE THAN 30 YEARS RUPERT MURDOCH HAS BEEN BRAINWASHING YALL
HOW DARE YOU CONTINUE TO LOOK AWAY WHILE OUR LUNGS TURN BLACK


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Chopper a fuckin legend. Robbed And extorted so many dealers. Tortured them with blowtorch and pliers and shot them If they didn’t give him money.
> RIP chop




He robbed brothels but was nice to the girls a d beat up be pimps and loser boyfriends so they didn't mind it was more protection money.



He was pretty friendly in person.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> FOR MORE THAN 30 YEARS RUPERT MURDOCH HAS BEEN BRAINWASHING YALL
> HOW DARE YOU CONTINUE TO LOOK AWAY WHILE OUR LUNGS TURN BLACK


Ur brainwashing me!!! I keep thinking I should by fuckin some dudes asshole


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THERE WON'T BE ANY SOLUTIONS TO MY INCESSANT INSOMNIA
RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW IS WHERE SOMEONE NEEDS TO GIVE ME HYPNOTIC BENZOS
CAPTAIN HAS BEEN AWAKE TOO LONG

THANK YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TEMAZEPAM TRIAZOLAM FLURAZEPAM MIDAZOLAM PLEASE GOD WHY WHY DONT I LET ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM FULL MANIC LAUGHING MY ASS OFF AND CRYING
THIS ISNT HEALTHY
ANY DOCTOR WOULD WRITE A SCRIPT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Deep breaths.   Sipping my last beer.  Goodbye alcohol.  Goodbye sleep. Goodbye normalcy.  Goodbye brain.  Goodbye body.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If there was any justice in the world someone would be like Hay brah need a restoril or two

YES BORK NOW PLEASE


----------



## Soso78

RIP Caroline flack


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Nah come on cap you got better than that for sleep surely.


HOW DARE YOU NOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

<- will fuck for hypnotic benzos

I need a shirt that says that, without the arrow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Nah come on cap you got better than that for sleep surely.
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU NOT


All i have is 0.4g bho
Antihistamines
Valerian tea
Very little benzos.  Self imposed break.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I dont even have food or food$ and am too proud to ask for more.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> All i have is 0.4g bho
> Antihistamines
> Valerian tea
> Very little benzos.  Self imposed break.


Antihistamines lol 
U been stung by a bee?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I ate all the protein in my house too this is going to be a starvation weekend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Antihistamines lol
> U been stung by a bee?


ITS THE ONLY THING I CAN TAKE TO TRY SLEEPING

ALL MY DREAMS ARE NIGHTMARES
I REALLY DONT NEED THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW HAVE SOME COMPASSION FOR ERICH GENERIC AND MY MENTAL STATE PLS

Im pickle rick!  PICKLE RICK NEEDS HYPNOTIC BENZOS SEND FUDGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i get like 3 hours of sleep at a time and wake up sweating*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Maybe 16 hours of sleep each week


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> ITS THE ONLY THING I CAN TAKE TO TRY SLEEPING
> 
> ALL MY DREAMS ARE NIGHTMARES
> I REALLY DONT NEED THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW HAVE SOME COMPASSION FOR ERICH GENERIC AND MY MENTAL STATE PLS
> 
> Im pickle rick!  PICKLE RICK NEEDS HYPNOTIC BENZOS SEND FUDGE


Give me ur bank details I’ll send u some money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Give me ur bank details I’ll send u some money.


I am too proud i would rather just snuff it.  I hate leeching on other ppl

I have done this to my family, friends, anyone because i am just mental garbage. My anarchocapitalist self doesnt want pity or money.  I should just die and society really shouldnt care.  My leftist friends dont understand my position.  I am drowning in communism and it sucks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Also seriously i just need a compassionate doctor and those are so hard to find

I just need RESTORIL or a diff hypnotic.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am too proud i would rather just snuff it.  I hate leeching on other ppl


Can’t be as bad as dying ffs
U prob never heard of her but Caroline flack a tv presenter has just topped herself. So sad
Beautiful with money and just decided to check out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to do stuff and am too hungry to haha

I cant believe i have like no food

Thank god i am good at sex and that kind of helps me get some meals in
WILL FUCK FOR FOOD lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Can’t be as bad as dying ffs
> U prob never heard of her but Caroline flack a tv presenter has just topped herself. So sad
> Beautiful with money and just decided to check out


Yeah if i had depression i would work on it i am actually really happy with my life which makes this so funny

And ironic

I am a village idiot.  Wolf said it best. 

I can FEEL AND HEAR my stomach EATING away at itself.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Why not just call it CH's dumping ground?


Why not just call it CH's grave?


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why not just call it CH's grave?


Cuz u not dead


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> ITS THE ONLY THING I CAN TAKE TO TRY SLEEPING
> 
> ALL MY DREAMS ARE NIGHTMARES
> I REALLY DONT NEED THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW HAVE SOME COMPASSION FOR ERICH GENERIC AND MY MENTAL STATE PLS
> 
> Im pickle rick!  PICKLE RICK NEEDS HYPNOTIC BENZOS SEND FUDGE




You must have sleep apnea, I have it.  It's kinda cool to have the very vivid dreams but you're suffocating at the same time so it's a balancing act tbh


----------



## Painful One

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You must have sleep apnea, I have it.  It's kinda cool to have the very vivid dreams but you're suffocating at the same time so it's a balancing act tbh



I know what you mean my friends.
The constant vivid dreams suck.
I was diagnosed with narcolepsy.

Gabapentin has actually cleared up the constant dream, nightmare problem for me. 
I am getting some real sleep now.

Might be worth giving it a try.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I like the dreams.  I have almost got Kim Hong Un figured out in it.

He's really a nice guy tbh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Cuz u not dead


PATENTLY false I am not the same person I was and am never going back to it.  I definitely have lost my sense of identity and am really glad I did.  I don't really need one.  

All I know is I like to FUCK and have a raging testosterone overdrive norepinephrine mindwheel and am checking out all the guys at the CLUB and going to fuck the hottest one, and probably someone else tonight, in reverse order.  I'm 99% sure.


----------



## Shady's Fox

abyss - oblivion. Raveeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THERE ARE MANY SELVES
HAVE TO KNOW THEM ALL
OR NOT LUL


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> PATENTLY false I am not the same person I was and am never going back to it.  I definitely have lost my sense of identity and am really glad I did.  I don't really need one.
> 
> All I know is I like to FUCK and have a raging testosterone overdrive norepinephrine mindwheel and am checking out all the guys at the CLUB and going to fuck the hottest one, and probably someone else tonight, in reverse order.  I'm 99% sure.




Go back to their house and steal their food.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Go back to their house and steal their food.


I don't steal and I'd rather stave to death than keep eating.  I'm a healthy weight and every time I eat I feel the determinism making me do it.  I don't want it, it just becomes me.  It's awful odd.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Take any electronics credit cards licenses keys and toilet paper.


Look in the freezer for steak and acid.

Also bring some zip lock bags for laundry powder and toiletries.



Forget sex just grab n go.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Man I found like Swifty.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i am about to roll a Scooby then chill..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

terrible advice
i like to trip for free


----------



## Painful One

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Take any electronics credit cards licenses keys and toilet paper.
> 
> 
> Look in the freezer for steak and acid.
> 
> Also bring some zip lock bags for laundry powder and toiletries.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget sex just grab n go.



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Shady's Fox

i have purple lasers in my room. It feels so fuckin good....

but so FUCKIN good

almost like an orgasm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> LMAO!!!!


p1 how u doin hun


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why not just call it CH's grave?



Hey I called it CHs gay sex blog like 20 pages back don't copy me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Hey I called it CHs gay sex blog like 20 pages back don't copy me



...did I miss that because I was tripped out or skpped pages 

I thought I knew this whole thread like I do the bible BRB CRIES


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> terrible advice
> i like to trip for free



Just sign up for credit cards and max them out, then when they try to collect just say you don't got the money

Sure you won't be able to own a house or a car for like 7 years that's not important


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...did I miss that because I was tripped out or skpped pages
> 
> I thought I knew this whole thread like I do the bible BRB CRIES



I am fairly sure you were fuckered


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Just sign up for credit cards and max them out, then when they try to collect just say you don't got the money
> 
> Sure you won't be able to own a house or a car for like 7 years that's not important


dude you read my mind but I also never want to own a home
but it's cool because

suckdicksavetheworld



devilsgospel said:


> I am fairly sure you were fuckered


I do drink a lot and BORK at the doggos

so yea maybe I was

and I need to go *MAJOR SIGH* I am STALLING because I'm lazy.  wait what that was FIVE MINUTES WHAT

I did SO MUCH IN FIVE MINUTES WHAT

I have to go doggos time is standing still


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Hey I called it CHs gay sex blog like 20 pages back don't copy me


I believe I had it *pegged* in post #4


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> p1 how u doin hun



Hey sweetheart.
How did you know something was wrong?
you are good like that. 


I have been better.
Just some family issues.
My sister has gone off the deep end. 
My mom is super upset.

It is scary how bad my own sister hates me! 
things got freaky!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I believe I had it *pegged* in post #4


PUN OF THE DAY GOES TO DOPEM

if i was admin I'd give you a custom title brah

just goes to show the bl commie system doesn't support us ancaps 

oh wait you already have a custom title

sweet brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Hey sweetheart.
> How did you know something was wrong?
> you are good like that.
> ❤
> 
> I have been better.
> Just some family issues.
> My sister has gone off the deep end.
> My mom is super upset.
> 
> It is scary how bad my own sister hates me!
> things got freaky!


IT'S OK HUN family can be like that you have multiple families and you're a part of mine LET'S FUCK

get outta the state and come see CPT you will have a BLAST

and you are HOT and LOVED


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Hey I called it CHs gay sex blog like 20 pages back don't copy me



It is alright CH.
You writing here seems to be therapeutic for you!
You just keep on letting things out.
better out than in!

We don’t mind! 

Bork On!


----------



## DopeM

Oh yea you are ancap, did you ever watch those videos I had posted in CEP years ago abt ancapistan?  It's a communal living situation that my buddy is trying get off the ground,


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> IT'S OK HUN family can be like that you have multiple families and you're a part of mine LET'S FUCK
> 
> get outta the state and come see CPT you will have a BLAST
> 
> and you are HOT and LOVED



Thanks Baby! 

you always cheer me up!

I do need a vacation!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Oh yea you are ancap, did you ever watch those videos I had posted in CEP years ago abt ancapistan?  It's a communal living situation that my buddy is trying get off the ground,


nah

that seems like WORK to me brah and I need $ to work

lul

LUL

I'm on my own head trip

that's why I gravitate to calicommieism because then I get a meal for FUCKING

and there's no having to get paid for sex and have a body guard that shit's so old school I can't even


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just wanna oxy 5mg. But I took Valium yesterday and for the life of me can’t figure out if it will react.


----------



## Jabberwocky

So fucking off topic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm just an ancap stuck inside the body of a gay klubkid commiecalipansexualbrah


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain check your messages for me bro I need help before my girl gets back


----------



## Jabberwocky

When I blow up and make it big you’re all getting at least a corolla.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> When I blow up and make it big you’re all getting at least a corolla.


haha thanks

but I don't want a car

just send funds to the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND
PO box MADNESS D
LA, CA






klub kids don't own cars
they get ubers
to the klub
and then they BORK at the angels
all night long until closing
then after hour parties for 12 more hours
go hard then go home
in that order

the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND was established in DWE's memory because there are some DOGGOS who need a helping hand


----------



## Jabberwocky

Noted* but you gotta come to my show. And I’m posting debut mixtape in forum when it drops next but no one forced to listen. 





Captain.Heroin said:


> haha thanks
> 
> but I don't want a car
> 
> just send funds to the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND
> PO box MADNESS D
> LA, CA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Noted* but you gotta come to my show. And I’m posting debut mixtape in forum when it drops next but no one forced to listen.


if it's in a club where I can rave then yeah we good I'll be there

it helps if it's hard techno


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*:


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> When I blow up and make it big you’re all getting at least a corolla.



I will take the car my friend!
I could use it right now!


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> Noted* but you gotta come to my show. And I’m posting debut mixtape in forum when it drops next but no one forced to listen.



I want to check it out!

I will be at your show too!!


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> When I blow up and make it big you’re all getting at least a corolla.



I want a Rolex that says pizza time on the clock face with no numbers


----------



## devilsgospel

It's phenibut and DXM time rn tho


----------



## Jabberwocky

emo hop. Mix of grunge and trap elements. Think lil peep but not lil peep more  funeral father


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> emo hop. Mix of grunge and trap elements. Think lil peep but not lil peep more  funeral father



I love Peep RIP in peace 

He ODd when I was in rehab


----------



## Jabberwocky

As soon as it drops I’ll post YouTube links it’s 27 mins of bliss to me. Made under supervision of a hurting heart and oxycodone and Valium. 





Painful One said:


> I want to check it out!
> 
> I will be at your show too!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Most of the songs are on my soundcloud @ SoundCloud.com/funeralfather I just rearranged the order for a perfect play through and added 2 songs not on my SoundCloud but the rest of my SoundCloud other then the songs posted in the last two months are experimentation that being said when you get songs released before  baby will you hate me Full disclosure I didn’t know how to mix master and still don’t I was just trying things but your welcome to listen and comment back. I may disappear until Monday though spending birthday weekend with my girl 





devilsgospel said:


> I love Peep RIP in peace
> 
> He ODd when I was in rehab


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> Most of the songs are on my soundcloud @ SoundCloud.com/funeralfather I just rearranged the order for a perfect play through and added 2 songs not on my SoundCloud but the rest of my SoundCloud other then the songs posted in the last two months are experimentation that being said when you get songs released before  baby will you hate me Full disclosure I didn’t know how to mix master and still don’t I was just trying things but your welcome to listen and comment back. I may disappear until Monday though spending birthday weekend with my girl



I'm on soundcloud a ton anyways so I'll check it out


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thank you so much brother every play means the world to me love y’all I hope y’all have a good night 





devilsgospel said:


> I'm on soundcloud a ton anyways so I'll check it out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I will take the car my friend!
> I could use it right now!


yeah give P1 the car so she can drive to me

P1 DO NOT DRIVE YOURSELF get someone to DRIVE YOU TO ME k hun


----------



## devilsgospel

Cap I stopped drinking and using kratom and I kinda get why you went all wackity shmackity now

I have a retarded amount of uncomfortably manic energy and want to commit violence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Cap I stopped drinking and using kratom and I kinda get why you went all wackity shmackity now
> 
> I have a retarded amount of uncomfortably manic energy and want to commit violence


lol

you know the feels brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I have a retarded amount of uncomfortably manic energy and want to commit violence








I wake up every day grinding my mattress with an erection.  If I'm cuddling w/ someone they wake up w/ me fucking them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEVILSGOSPELANDINEEDHYPNOTICBENZOSPLSJAMALCOALITIONACTIONFUNDWORKYOURMAGIC*K*


----------



## Fire&Water

*    a•bys•mal    ə-bĭz′məl*
*► adj. Very bad


ThanksAlot mal*


----------



## devilsgospel

My alcoholism tempered my antipathy for other people and oddly made me more docile


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE LACK OF DEATH FOLLOWS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> My alcoholism tempered my antipathy for other people and oddly made me more docile


that's because we have serious issues

and sometimes you need a drink to be a normal person

that's ok

it happens

have a drink, do a bump

BORK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM JUST A PART OF THE TECHNOLOGICAL SINGULARITY


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Painful One said:


> Hey sweetheart.
> How did you know something was wrong?
> you are good like that.
> 
> 
> I have been better.
> Just some family issues.
> My sister has gone off the deep end.
> My mom is super upset.
> 
> It is scary how bad my own sister hates me!
> things got freaky!





My sister is a fucking wanker.  She punched me in the face because I called her mate an absolute cunt.

The stupid bitch married her brother in law, had 2 kids, abused the sacklrss bastard then left him took kids to Germany.

I was right but still she punched me.

Can't please these sisters, that's what they do.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

So this ho that wants to ball me says she doesn't know if she wants to be involved with someone who posts nude pics to a public forum!  
She asked what I was doing and my reply was posting a nude pic to a HR drug forum. LOL Which I havent recently but sent one in a PM and plan to post others in the nudie thread soon.
Fuck her. I love you guys and can barely stand to be around the crazy bitch (no offense). She my blue-bar connection but highly doubt it will keep her from taking my fuckin money, yo. If she trips who gives a shit....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> My sister is a fucking wanker.  She punched me in the face because I called her mate an absolute cunt.
> 
> The stupid bitch married her brother in law, had 2 kids, abused the sacklrss bastard then left him took kids to Germany.
> 
> I was right but still she punched me.
> 
> Can't please these sisters, that's what they do.


For real?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> For real?




''For real''? What you think? That's a female on a daily basis, that's what they do. They can't do more than that, what would you do? Would like to work in a store for 250$ or have 250$ from someone daily? The cure I've said it before, it's violence, violence kids. Beat the fuck out of them. But only in the right cases, let's not stir the water for no reason.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> My alcoholism tempered my antipathy for other people and oddly made me more docile



That's what weed does to me.

Alcohol? Forget it. I get aggressive as fuck.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> That's what weed does to me.
> 
> Alcohol? Forget it. I get aggressive as fuck.



Weed makes me super weird I get too in my head and paranoid. I will only smoke by myself at night now. I get happy drunk though.

I'm sweating through every article of clothing on me this SUCKS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sure I get "happy" too, like screaming lyrics to a song or laughing hysterically after choking out a kid at the beer pong table.

I get creepy on weed too bro I too like to be alone. All in my head.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

why MFs think they know errything? i mean..,  i know i dont know shit. real taly. hate it when a sumbitch tries to act like they somebody. who the fuck is you? hahahahaha
glad i aint no youngun growin up today... oh, shit.
tha reminds me....
check this:
imma try to embark on an endeavour to curb at least school violence (armed students). a short video is what im thinkin to start with. may ask some questions BL but know this up front: this is not a promotional babylon BS it's HR in our fuckin school. yeah... its a little grandiouse in scope but what the fuck.... right? i have no chirren but damn if i cannot see scripted behaviour; its reversible. Some may not like it but aint nobody scared but do know if i mf rock the boat somebody gotta go in the drink. i can swim like orca. 
sorry bout the vid.... 


Spoiler: dead bodies everywhere


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> Beat the fuck out of them.


I wish you told me sooner. Is this your answer to everything?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can't wait until madness pounds my ass



madness00 said:


> I get creepy on weed too bro I too like to be alone. All in my head.


...that's hot.  I'm gonna toke alone and think about MADNESS' D


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> Is this your answer to everything?


Annnnnnnd, how do we feel about this..? Hmmmmmmm?
I see.
What do you think Boaz (alter ego) would think about it; or Leroy? Radical? And Scrimshaw jones? All cool with it?
Is this sustainable?


madness00 said:


> after choking out a kid at the beer pong table.


fuckin killin me... 
lol
been there... on both ends
had to big ass grin when reading this


----------



## devilsgospel

Funeral father has me on a GBC kick now






Everytime I listen to this dude I wanna eat percs and benzos


----------



## Iceman1216

Hylight said:


> *  THREAD CHILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Such a shame she is no longer with us !,, what a waste of talent


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Sure I get "happy" too, like screaming lyrics to a song or laughing hysterically after choking out a kid at the beer pong table.
> 
> I get creepy on weed too bro I too like to be alone. All in my head.



I'm the guy who tells everyone they're great

"Lishen here buddy you're my best buddy in the goddamn fuckin world don't let anyone tell you you're not a champion"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OHVRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

FUCK OVERDRIVEfuck

this isn't good

I don't think I should just go out and fuck whatever I want PLEASE STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP i can't stop the sexinstinct


----------



## Captain.Heroin

They say men think with their dicks.  I AM MY OWN DICK.


----------



## devilsgospel

BOUGHT SOME STEEL TOED BOOTS ITS TIME TO KICK THE BUCKET

This video kicks ass it's just people being tortured


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> Annnnnnnd, how do we feel about this..? Hmmmmmmm?
> I see.
> What do you think Boaz (alter ego) would think about it; or Leroy? Radical? And Scrimshaw jones? All cool with it?
> Is this sustainable?


Don't make me beat your ass.





When Shady talks I listen.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damn is that you? fine ass. lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> We need to adjust our bright burn so we do not burn out is all.


Actually I'm thinking it's better to burn out now.  The self is an illusion.  It's all a great illusion.  Babylon is here again.  Are you already there?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*mal is going to kill me*

it seems most logical two extreme positions of the superposition could be true.  

there does not seem to be any grey.  

just black and white.

crisp.

if the world goes grey again I know I'll be a pile of ashes.


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> damn is that you? fine ass. lol


lol no.  I wish I was a 20 something year old twitch streaming korean girl with hundreds of thousands of teenage followers giving me money everyday for just streaming myself doing activities like eating chicken testicles.

Jinny is pure though.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'd still fuck

Anyone have her prison address


----------



## Captain.Heroin

is that real


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think dg and blowmonkey are fuckin' wit me lulz


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> is that real



I hope so I think I'm in love


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> Jinny is pure though.


looks like she drank too many (OD-ed) carona beers and ended up with the dreadful virus.
i can do a field check to see what shes workin with....


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> is that real



Holy fuck it is



			Kennisgeving voor omleiding
		


The line "multiple gunshot wounds to the chest" just turns me on more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

don't um

kill my buzz bro i'm kinda out there


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> looks like she drank too many (OD-ed) carona beers and ended up with the dreadful virus.
> i can do a field check to see what shes workin with....


It's too late.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshitshit

shit

words

FEELINGS

i need to EAT and FUCK

I hate cooking when there's no one to share with and NO ONE IS HERE TO GET FUCKED BY MY D I guess everyone's asses recovering LUL

ah, fucking, shit, 

I'm actually really glad I'm alone but feel bliss mangled with hunger. 

they say patience is a virtue.  it's a practice.  it's unattainable, you merely experience greater or lesser degrees of it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Blowmonkey 

You shouldn't listen me..


----------



## Blowmonkey

Who do I listen to then?


----------



## devilsgospel

Blowmonkey said:


> Who do I listen to then?



Me


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Blowmonkey

@devilsgospel Should I just smoke this dmt if this 5-meo-dalt tasted horrible and didn't do much of anything?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> @devilsgospel Should I just smoke this dmt if this 5-meo-dalt tasted horrible and didn't do much of anything?


get a 0.22um micron
vinegar / water if it's a decent base extract

you didn't hear anything from me lul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

real talk

i have started taking antihistamines
they might not do anything
or i might pass the fuck out
i need to EAT i am wanting to FUCK too
i am totally not lonely I just want to FUCK like hard
I have maybe....half an hour before it does or doesn't kick in
LUL WE SHALL SEE and there's NO POINT in pushing it higher but I COULD?


----------



## devilsgospel

Blowmonkey said:


> @devilsgospel Should I just smoke this dmt if this 5-meo-dalt tasted horrible and didn't do much of anything?



Yes smoke all of it


----------



## Blowmonkey

I have the needle phobia. I just smoked it.

This is some pussy shit.


----------



## Blowmonkey

NVM


----------



## devilsgospel

Blowmonkey said:


> I have the needle phobia. I just smoked it.
> 
> This is some pussy shit.



Smoke all of it and meet the devil

Tell him I said hi


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I have the needle phobia. I just smoked it.
> 
> This is some pussy shit.


dabbing it may work as well

i hope you enjoy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm just chillin by myself bored af   hungry af 

i guess this is what I get for being an extrovert now  ughhhhhhhhhhhh NEED TO FUCK ||||||||||||||||


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Maybe I'm trying too hard and need to listen to a harsh noise wall


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just realized I've been mentally shut down since late july of last year.  

That's fun.  Well I guess I'm reawakening or whatever.  That's weird.  

No wonder I remember so little about anything.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just realized I've been mentally shut down since late july of last year.
> 
> That's fun.  Well I guess I'm reawakening or whatever.  That's weird.
> 
> No wonder I remember so little about anything.



Man this is you being shut down?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Man this is you being shut down?


lol um yes because i'm disinvesting in the outside world quite a bit and i need to stop that


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol um yes because i'm disinvesting in the outside world quite a bit and i need to stop that



The outside world sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> The outside world sucks


it doesn't when ur out w/ friends or just observing nature

have a boner right now omg need to NUT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck this FUCKINSTINCT isn't going away

@mal3volent

pls come see me bb i has boner

@PtahTek 
OPEN INVITE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw 2019 has a good excuse he's all like "srs bsns" and it's a real story but like

ah come on i need to NUT and I hope SOMEONE hits me up in the next 12 hours before my boner works itself out


----------



## devilsgospel

"It's 2am I'm just borrowing a little friction from a stranger"

I can't wait to get some DMT in about a month I'm gonna IV some and meet Lucifer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't wait for my food to be done because I want to eat and lie down I'm supes tired

btw

I think I inadvertently...fucked something up.  I can't tell what yet.  Could have been one of several things.  I'm kind of angry at myself now.  Could have been many things put together. 

Going to try to work on myself every way I know how.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Yep.  This was the expected outcome, misery delusion loneliness and angler fish.  

Meh, pass the salt.

:D


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> "It's 2am I'm just borrowing a little friction from a stranger"
> 
> I can't wait to get some DMT in about a month I'm gonna IV some and meet Lucifer




A whole month?

Blah that's terrible service.  Takes 24 hours to fly around the world or uber a dealer. GOD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just realized something and I feel MAYBE better?  I'm kind of angry at myself still.

I'm actually still over the edge 8(


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> A whole month?
> 
> Blah that's terrible service.  Takes 24 hours to fly around the world or uber a dealer. GOD.



I live in hickville but I'll be back in Chicago the land of drugs and violence in a month I cant wait

I'm hot and freezing at the same time


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CH TO CH: HOW DARE YOU


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I live in hickville but I'll be back in Chicago the land of drugs and violence in a month I cant wait
> 
> I'm hot and freezing at the same time


Most isolated city on earth here.

Everyone knows everyone, it's a problem at times.  Swifty fucks these guys girlfriends and it messes with my ketamine supply the rat bastard.

Good thing he's dying of cancer sort of (black humour, it IS a tumour )


Ok that's enough horseshit for now later gater


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CH TO CH: HOW DARE YOU


i was screaming this um yesterday morning in public

i think

time is kinda not my friend nor enemy right now

i am supes lonely and making food i'm going to eat then fall asleep thinking about PTAHKET


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm beginning to realize quitting bzd's abruptly was... a really bad fucking idea.  But it was like also something I wouldn't have traded in for the world.

But now I'd give anything for a hypnotic, a real downer.  But this drug is doing SOMETHING I guess.  I have really faded vision.  I'm going to lie down after eating soon

*notes to self*
stop being toxic
no one likes you angry/upset so do what you have to to stay mellow ffs
no one needs you doing what you want, do what you have to
no one likes you irl this is why you're alone on a sat. night


----------



## schizopath

Anyone listened to the new Tame Impala album?


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> Cap I stopped drinking and using kratom and I kinda get why you went all wackity shmackity now
> 
> I have a retarded amount of uncomfortably manic energy and want to commit violence


Go to gym and spar someone. 
lots of people need to get that inner need for violence out of their system.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

to





Captain.Heroin said:


> *notes to self*
> stop being toxic
> no one likes you angry/upset so do what you have to to stay mellow ffs
> no one needs you doing what you want, do what you have to
> no one likes you irl this is why you're alone on a sat. night




I worry about you sometimes.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Anyone listened to the new Tame Impala album?




I can't do it.

The so get has a weird hairstyle and is a vegan.

Which is fine but wtf has his diet intolerance have to do with shit srsly.

Lactose intolerance doesn't come up with Robert Smith ffs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think im possessed by him now tbh 





devilsgospel said:


> Funeral father has me on a GBC kick now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I listen to this dude I wanna eat percs and benzos


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> emo hop. Mix of grunge and trap elements. Think lil peep but not lil peep more  funeral father


“Emo Hop” 
LMAO!!!!

I love it!


----------



## Jabberwocky

love you for your support!





Painful One said:


> “Emo Hop”
> LMAO!!!!
> 
> I love it!
> ❤


----------



## DopeM

Soso78 said:


> Go to gym and spar someone.
> lots of people need to get that inner need for violence out of their system.


Yea, short of that some pushups work well.


----------



## Jabberwocky

YES PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM VIOLENCE MAKE MUSIC OR WORK OUT


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Go to gym and spar someone.
> lots of people need to get that inner need for violence out of their system.



I should start working out again. My apartment complexs gym is weak af though it's like a few dumbbells, 3 treadmills, and a leg press


----------



## DopeM

Pack on Muscle at Home with These Bodyweight Exercises and Workouts
					

If going to the gym doesn't appeal, no sweat. You can still get swole from home




					www.menshealth.com
				












						Pack on Muscle at Home with These Bodyweight Exercises and Workouts
					

If going to the gym doesn't appeal, no sweat. You can still get swole from home




					www.menshealth.com
				




Lol that video in the second one is taught by a dude named Ebeneezer, @*Daisy*


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> I should start working out again. My apartment complexs gym is weak af though it's like a few dumbbells, 3 treadmills, and a leg press


Ye workin out is good physically and mentally.
It’s not the same as puttin on a pair of gloves and goin at it with someone though. Gggrrrrrrrr


----------



## DopeM

Kink key


----------



## DopeM

Do yourself a favor and find a better hobby


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just asked a friend if they can get desoxyn or dexedrine, to which they replied, "yes".

Also, i just got my state tax returns.

Hallelujah.


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m new here, but I though this was funny for a forum that talks about drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOC



I love ur username!


----------



## DopeM

5 neat & interesting facts on yourself plz

Start with earning wizard of Creek title then give 4 more plznthx


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thank you @CFC, I just joined and like this place. People seem to be silly and very knowledgeable about addiction and harm reduction at the same time. Glad I joined!
> 
> BTW, I fucking absolutely am the wizard of creek. Glad you like it. I fucking earned that title.



Ah, well, the Lounge is literally silly place central, but the drugs forums are more serious - albeit populated by many high, shitposting, paranoid and mildly psychotic peeps from time to time 

Hope you stick around mate, it's a largely friendly community and they're all good folks here if you ignore the occasional and predictable barbs and wind-ups (y)


----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> 5 neat & interesting facts on yourself plz
> 
> Start with earning wizard of Creek title then give 4 more plznthx



Yes MEL


----------



## devilsgospel

I caved and had a little kratom because I'm tired of cold sweat and shitting myself to death

This is some high quality stuff because I feel like I'm coming off heroin again jesus CHRIST


----------



## schizopath

Damn I didnt get the meth.. Vendor got too many orders or some shit.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> didnt get the meth


----------



## DopeM

I see the explanation of title and three other facts but I won't hassle you as that story provided at least an additional 4 facts to the keen of eye.

Good ol' Miami of Ohio.  Went to a goalie camp there ages ago.  Or did you actually go to The U?

You Midwesterners never cease to amaze...

I'm guessing you have Nordic ancestry?


Will you please explain how capturing, torturing, and then burning alive one of the fairy folk helped you negotiate peace?  I've always found the *faeries* to be a vengeful, spiteful, sassy, bunch (although Capt is changing my opinion lately).


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Right on @CFC! I will stick around. You guys seem to have genuine supportive people here, with some people who are very knowledgeable and really know their shit.
> That’s refreshing to see on the internet these day.
> 
> As for you @DopeM, I earned the title from making peace with the fairy folk that live with me on my farm. They kept fucking with my father at his house and he was going insane. I use to see those nasty fuckers all the time as a kid growing up in rural Ohio. They do not like humans one bit. Anyway, I trapped this fat little brownie that thought that it was his land, so I made a fairy ring trap out of rotten bark full of poisonous spores. And killed a coyote, skinned it and let it rot for a week in the barn.
> 
> Then carried it across the creek to the place I new that fucker would follow me. I was stung by so many bees crossing the creek and threw the coyote in the fairy trap I set there, and dove under the water, knowing the brownie would go after it. I got out of the water and jumped on the corpse smothering it in the trap. I then grabbed drift wood and covered the ring, went back to the carriage house and got some gasoline. I went back across the creek and set that shit on fire. Earth, Wind, Water, and Fire and poisoned that stupid bitch. None of those fuckers ever fucked with me or my Dad again. I made a truce with the Folks, and they work for me now. That was 20 years ago, I was 21, and became The Wizard of the creek.
> 
> None of you need to believe me. I‘m a solitary practitioner anyway.
> 
> -I am a recovery heroin addict, crack/cocaine addict, and alcoholic. This wizard didn’t fuck around in his 20’s.
> 
> -I am constantly researching drugs and I’m always trying to be supportive to other addicts in recovery and addiction.
> 
> -I have my BA in English from Miami University and work as a type editor for my local newspaper.
> 
> WOC



Huldufólk huh? That's interesting I'd love to talk more about weird shit like that. Icelandic magick is a big interest of mine.


----------



## schizopath

I could have used heroin this week since I have it on me but decided not to. I guess its worth having some self respect/control.


----------



## DopeM

You can show is what you look like.  It's called the nudie thread.  Mod please link


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

That post exhausted me enough.

Devil few post a nude and save that abomination of a nude thread .

You are quite attractive.

And there's no girls left so will have to get noobs again.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> You can show is what you look like.  It's called the nudie thread.  Mod please link


Ffs jinx


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Absolutely @devilsgospel! Just PM me and I’ll tell you what do. I’ve gotten better at wizardry over the years. I wish I could show you what I look like. You would get it. I have been clean from crack for 13 years, 8 from heroin, and have been clean from alcohol since last July. Addiction is a bitch and I’m greatful everyday I’m no longer a slave to drugs and alcohol.
> 
> I practice the old religion. What Catholics stole from the Celts and called it pagan. Catholic mass is chopped full of pagan witchcraft rites and celebrations.
> 
> WOC



A fellow magician, together we can take over all of BL. I follow Crowley's brand of magick with my own Temple of Set/Luciferian twist. Something I've put a lot of effort into injecting into my everyday life (I have several of my main sigils tattooed on my body for good measure).


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> That post exhausted me enough.
> 
> Devil few post a nude and save that abomination of a nude thread .
> 
> You are quite attractive.
> 
> And there's no girls left so will have to get noobs again.



I'll need to take some new ones, most of the ones I have are pics of my legs that @mal3volent  keeps harassing me for


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I'll harass you for your illiac crest .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> to
> 
> 
> I worry about you sometimes.


I am still very suicidal and will likely end my life this year.  Don't worry about me, I'm just a person.  

I have been severely depressed since last year and I'm working on it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am still very suicidal and will likely end my life this year.  Don't worry about me, I'm just a person.
> 
> I have been severely depressed since last year and I'm working on it.





I am on a lot of medication for depression and it's kinda worked.  I see a psych and have had to work on dealing with issues without binging on drugs.  Almost lost my job because of bullshit last year,  I think what a tool to allow e people to make me feel like shit to a degree I lose everything?  Never again.

I do not believe you will die by end of year.



You know you need psychiatric care, meds, to learn to live life in a way that could be better than planning death.  It's not a big deal man it just takes about 6 months to tell if its working.

You have come a long way in a short time, you have become more responsive to people here and you might not know how big your balls are to be here, working together, healing, it's been a bad couple years and you have survived, it's all good, nothing to getvpast anymore tbh.


You're a lot stronger than you think.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m new here, but I though this was funny for a forum that talks about drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOC




The wizard?


Are you really new or a returned Ohio chap?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't work, I cannot support myself, I do not wish to eat.  I am taking basic care of myself. 

All I know is how to fuck and do drugs.  It's all I'm good for.

I have totally destroyed/eliminated self-conceptions and think of others as part of myself.  I totally don't care what anyone thinks about me and I don't care what I think about me.  

Shit just happens and I either will or won't deal with it well.

I lost a half dozen loved ones last year, and my cat of 9 years.  The grief will never leave me.

I don't want to go back on psych meds I just want to die and I don't understand why my family/friends don't understand my sincere death wish.  I fear none of them "get it" and will be stuck in the mortal coil forever.

I'm quite excited to escape it forever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You know you need psychiatric care, meds, to learn to live life in a way that could be better than planning death.  It's not a big deal man it just takes about 6 months to tell if its working.


Thank you for the eternal optimism 

I am just mentally sick and  people use me for my body which is hot

and I like that

but the brain wants to die and leave the body behind.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you guys I'm not even baked
what
is this "life without cb-1"
fuck
ouch
it's gonna hurt
hopefully life has no meaninng and I can just keep rattling away incessantly for no particular reason.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH THANK GOD I FEEL BETTER WAY BETTER YES BETTER

oh wow

so addictive

15 years and I can't stop guys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm not even coughing i needed NEEDED that. 
wow.


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, Daisy, I’ve never been here. I am and have been on D-F for about 8 years now. Got an account here after D-F can’t pay for much needed upgrades and has been down every other day for the last few months. Being on two drug forums is what I’m hopeful for,  but members on DF need a forum that is reliable and able to log onto. I can only give them what I already do every month. Plus I like it here, you can be silly and post and post. There, I do as much research as I can. Sometimes I spend a week on researching a particular thing just for one post. I usually get perfect reputation points for those posts. Both forums have their specific qualities I like. There I’m all homework and here I feel more silly. I also understand that because of the nature of forums like BL and DF lives could be at risk. I take that very seriously.


Df is shut down? Permanently?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Everything MIGHT be ok.  

I MAYBE have been freaking out over nothing.

I'm beginning to blur a lot of things together and it's not good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck 24 hours is a long time to go after sex like that.  I feel like a fucking monk sitting here not fucking or even trying AND I AM SMILING that's the SICK part

WOC you are welcome here for as long as you want


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DAY ?

it is quiet on the home front.  I'm looking to FUCK.  

I'm torn between the urge to be sober and alone and the urge to get high and be around others.  

If I have control over the TOGGLESWITCH then I can have a better life.  I don't even want that.  

Haha.  

Do I control the switch or does the switch control me? 

Is anything really in control or are things just happening wildly, sporadically and absurdly as they do?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Gonna come down.  It hurts.  I'm running out of everything and no one loves me.  It hurts.  SHE HURTS CPT HURTS AHHHHHHHHHH. 

I might scream and do a lot of off the wall shit in my own little world.  

I think this is all for the best but I have at least 24 hours to go.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gonna come down.  It hurts.  I'm running out of everything and no one loves me.  It hurts.  SHE HURTS CPT HURTS AHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> I might scream and do a lot of off the wall shit in my own little world.
> 
> I think this is all for the best but I have at least 24 hours to go.


Start your own drama queen thread captn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm somewhat afraid that if I run out of everything I'll let the testosterone take over and turn into a fuck machine unparalleled to anything I've experienced yet and I really don't just want to fuck through a bunch of people.  It's unhealthy.  Allegedly.

SOSO this is my drama queen thread and mal would be mad if I started shitposting outside of the  ABYSS  because he's cleaning up the lounge making it GREAT AGAIN

or GRETA AGAIN I forget what his position on global climate change is.  Probably the GRETA one.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thanks for welcoming me here @Captain.Heroin! You seem down today? I have noticed a lot of people here like you. Now I like you. This place seems fun. I’ll check out the serious threads when I post 50 times. You guess you get more privileges once you do that.



Don't mind him he's our resident emo kid, it's like this 24/7


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thanks for welcoming me here @Captain.Heroin! You seem down today? I have noticed a lot of people here like you. Now I like you. This place seems fun. I’ll check out the serious threads when I post 50 times. You guess you get more privileges once you do that.


You are very welcome.  I have PTSD and it's somewhat manifesting as bipolar depression.  I'm facing ZERO DRUGS IN THE FORESEEABLE FUTURE other than antihistamines, dxm (both of which I have acquired for free because I cannot afford drugs or food or real life) and I am going to be finally coming off pot, any psychedelics (TRIPFACE) ummm and yeah.  I have nothing.  I am nobody.



devilsgospel said:


> Don't mind him he's our resident emo kid, it's like this 24/7


I'M A LOT HAPPIER WITH DRUGS DG I was flying high for most of this year and then shit just kinda fell apart on me pls don't judge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE NEW KID
HE GOES
"look into ketamine"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DOGGOS HE'S EVEN MENTIONING MICRODOSING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'm gonna die

I'm just gonna fucking die. 

I'll show myself how to hang a noose
A gun's a cliche and a razor is too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I totally haven't done psychedelics in forever and need to get back on that bandwagon.  Could def use a nice K hole on mushrooms/mdma.  Is a good combo BORKBORK


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Look into ketamine for depression, and PTSD. I think insurance is paying for it now in the US? Read a lot of new research that is very promising. Same with MDMA, and microdose LSD, and Shrooms. You gotta check that shit out.
> 
> WOC



Yeah he's incredibly aware of psychedelics to say the least lol.

Are you still on K right now Cap? How long did that binge go on for?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Don't mind me I just ran out of psychedelics and am not craving/missing them.  

I'm going to be in a world of pain from CB-1 withdrawal though.

Like I literally just slammed the rest of the K I had.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> How long did that binge go on for?


Dec 26 to now

you do the math I'm way too high to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

6+31+16=


----------



## Captain.Heroin

53 DAY DRUG BINGE?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I'm going to be in a world of pain soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRUE LIFE CONFESSIONAL

53 days of...

mostly not smoking weed, coming off meth, benzos, etc. for many many weeks now

did tons of psychedelic trips.  My body is a constellation of track marks and scars.

I may have been cut out of a circle of friends because I'm toxic.  Or maybe not.  It's hard to tell.  The not knowing is part of the fun but is also what is killing me.  

BREATHE DEEP.  AND EXHALE. 

I could eat more.  But the thing is that's all I do and I'm so sick of life.  

I might be going through cannabis withdrawal and am unable to cope with it.  I better have another dab and contemplate this.  LOL I love how it'll probably be the last drug I do too.  8(

Ugh. 

Time has stood still at certain points.  I can go relive those amazing points.  But mostly I just want to be done with the tedium of life.  

It is said what goes up must come down.  And I'm guessing this is true for psychonauts as well.


----------



## DopeM

Yes that's why those nutters are always ranting in about set and setting I believe.  As if life itself doesn't rely on such factors.  

Anyways it does help to have a soft landing spot when you come back


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't work, I cannot support myself, I do not wish to eat.  I am taking basic care of myself.
> 
> All I know is how to fuck and do drugs.  It's all I'm good for.
> 
> I have totally destroyed/eliminated self-conceptions and think of others as part of myself.  I totally don't care what anyone thinks about me and I don't care what I think about me.
> 
> Shit just happens and I either will or won't deal with it well.
> 
> I lost a half dozen loved ones last year, and my cat of 9 years.  The grief will never leave me.
> 
> I don't want to go back on psych meds I just want to die and I don't understand why my family/friends don't understand my sincere death wish.  I fear none of them "get it" and will be stuck in the mortal coil forever.
> 
> I'm quite excited to escape it forever.



Dead people suck, grief sucks. Dead cats suck. Songs about dead cats are quite good.  These are relatively usual things going on at your age, more will continue to die and that's their issue.

My dad will die , he's ignoring it though

You sound like a yank version of Swifty , Ch. 




Ok fair enough getting a regular routine like work and shit would help you regulate sleep and it makes a huge difference to your morale, but fuck it dude pity party for one and then get up, shit shower shave, go stare at random furniture. 

You got ppl here who will allow you to endlessly wallow, with no real seen effort to do much except stuff like this, it doesn't work nd just feeds it.

Mate, come  on just one random thing that makes you smile a day and outdoors.

Fuck I dunno, slap yourself.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Don't mind him he's our resident emo kid, it's like this 24/7




Disco music makes me very sad.

It's weird.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yes that's why those nutters are always ranting in about set and setting I believe.  As if life itself doesn't rely on such factors.
> 
> Anyways it does help to have a soft landing spot when you come back


LOL 'THOSE NUTTERS'

yeah set and setting have a lot to do with it like

club setting, nice house, sweet, nature yes

there are some drugs that are more "set and setting" dependent than others

THOSE NUTTERS

yeah I'm one of the deep heads.  I think.  I like to fall unconscious on psychedelics and come to without any rational explanation about what's going on.  It's um... "sick minded" is what they would probably say.  "Toxic". 

It could be they are just busy doing their own thing but I have been BANNED BY THE DEEP HEADS.  I think. 

I could go find other deep head collectives.  I pretty much don't want to.  

It's a sign the universe just doesn't like you and is done with you. 

I'm only here to serve one purpose.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Dead people suck, grief sucks. Dead cats suck. Songs about dead cats are quite good.  These are relatively usual things going on at your age, more will continue to die and that's their issue.
> 
> My dad will die , he's ignoring it though
> 
> You sound like a yank version of Swifty , Ch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fair enough getting a regular routine like work and shit would help you regulate sleep and it makes a huge difference to your morale, but fuck it dude pity party for one and then get up, shit shower shave, go stare at random furniture.
> 
> You got ppl here who will allow you to endlessly wallow, with no real seen effort to do much except stuff like this, it doesn't work nd just feeds it.
> 
> Mate, come  on just one random thing that makes you smile a day and outdoors.
> 
> Fuck I dunno, slap yourself.


LOL I LOVE YOU DAISY

pity party for one DING

*eats incessantly*

I have slapped myself quite a bit and my face feels numb as fuck.  The last four slaps did something but felt like cold dicks hitting my face.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

What is purpose, is it something to do with the random used anal beads placing to fuck with lands unknown?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL

Etorphine fucking my cousin in the zoo with the primates watching


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was like... ...that's hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god I'm coming down this sucks COFFEE TIME COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I'm going to COFFEE and dab until it's gone

and then I'm going to cry and begin a real withdrawal. 

And I might be in too much pain to face the outside world.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Heh last rantathon was sober and thus one was drug fucked.

Did we bond ch as I feel bonded.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE SELF
IS AN
ILLUSION
so why do I care so much about myself

it seems stupid to care
pointless
IMPOSSIBLE
yet I still do it
the "care" part about me needs to die so "hope" can take over


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Heh last rantathon was sober and thus one was drug fucked.
> 
> Did we bond ch as I feel bonded.


Perhaps we did DAISY

I like you and never stop being you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm making a pot of coffee, going to dab the rest of my shatter then probably start profusely crying until perhaps a hot guy brings me beer so I can fuck him.  

That's hot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm the only person in the world who can find my own suffering sexy.

And that's probably why I'm still me. 

ouch. massive realization hurts. 

In for SUCKTASTICTIME. 

The inner fuck instinct is coming out of me and I'm raging to fuck.  AHHH.  "Cpt you're having an unhealthy amount of sex" yeah but that's like a biologically necessary thing so it's not unhealthy.  I'll take your adjective for "prolific".  It is. 

Still ringing.  Wow.  Better dab and watch a film for fun.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I sober up I'll probably be

1) cutting myself
2) burning myself
3) yelling a lot
4) fucking a lot

or some bizarre manic combination of the above.  

I'm quite anxious caffeine and antihistamines aren't going to work to keep my sick mind at bay.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> Perhaps we did DAISY
> 
> I like you and never stop being you




I am now a tree though.

You should have spoken earlier!

I have to leaf now and. Ranch into the world.

Hope u get a root.


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just hope we can make it until Alfa can buy a much needed system overall.


Don't give that fucker money. What a beligerent asshole. It deserves to die tbh, just for Alfa alone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I am now a tree though.
> 
> You should have spoken earlier!
> 
> I have to leaf now and. Ranch into the world.
> 
> Hope u get a root.


I wish I was a tree.  I'd just reach my leaves out to the sun and let the doggos bork under me, the birds land on my leaves and nest.  it would be beautiful.

instead I'm a fucking irrational erratic drug addled animal and I fucking hate myself.  

Oh that's ok though I have drugs.  FOUND A DRUG I forgot I had.  

It's not GOOD though so I may have to be grinning and bearing it a while.


----------



## Soso78

Blowmonkey said:


> Don't give that fucker money. What a beligerent asshole. It deserves to die tbh, just for Alfa alone.


He must be earnin good money from donations


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, Daisy, I’ve never been here. I am and have been on D-F for about 8 years now. Got an account here after D-F can’t pay for much needed upgrades and has been down every other day for the last few months. Being on two drug forums is what I’m hopeful for,  but members on DF need a forum that is reliable and able to log onto. I can only give them what I already do every month. Plus I like it here, you can be silly and post and post. There, I do as much research as I can. Sometimes I spend a week on researching a particular thing just for one post. I usually get perfect reputation points for those posts. Both forums have their specific qualities I like. There I’m all homework and here I feel more silly. I also understand that because of the nature of forums like BL and DF lives could be at risk. I take that very seriously.




Do you know nose candiez?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear Doggos,

I might be in a state where I attempt suicide soon especially because my mental health is FLUSH in toilet, fam's, loved ones, my cat, friends died last year, all I have is caffeine and antihistamines.

The only psychedelics I have are truly traumatizing like deliriants.

Fun right.

Maybe removing myself from reality just a smidge will help.

If not I'll die in this one and it was real doggos, it was real fun.  Til next time the mindwheeltimeloop comes around,
CH

p.s. I am listening to power electronics and harsh noise walls really loudly and/or watching a movie.  Likely will end up in the movie Begotten if I time travel accordingly.






I'm just a soul whose intentions are good, oh lord, please don't let me be misunderstood.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Some 20k or something? I have no idea, it's too much. All I know is I got banned there because people took a new unknown drug for a new playtoy and decided they should take 2-3 dosages all at once, I said they should take it slow and not be idiots, got called a bunch of names, I in return called them sheople, which pissed of Alfa and he had to ban me.

Forever fucked in my book, keep on swimming.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can't really create a drug and have people not be idiots with it.

"Oh but I have a tolerance... I've been smoking weed 15 years, I've done every drug I come across..."

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY NAME IS MEMPHIS AND I LIKE TO EAT BOOTY


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin 

No my man, you're in a permanent state of stupidity. You are a fuckin buzzkiller, I really wonder how people talk to you, no attacks, I really wonder. I am weird as any other yo, listen, we all weird in a way or another but we ain't stupid.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Amen


----------



## devilsgospel

Honestly just seek help already, you make your own life a million times harder for absolutely no reason. It's depressing.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> You can't really create a drug and have people not be idiots with it.


Especially not if you call that shit EXPLOSION and not put any known contents on the vial. I was just scared people really were going to explode you know.


----------



## Shady's Fox

He does it on purpose. But here's the thing, he scares people.  Okay, he scares people and I hate this. We, all of us, we ain't obliged to see this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Honestly just seek help already, you make your own life a million times harder for absolutely no reason. It's depressing.


I dont want help.  I barely like other people or myself. But thank you for the sentiment.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Nah, fuck this shit..

am goin to make a coffee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel more open to seeking help but dont want it. i either can or cant do this on my own.  The world isnt always going to be there to pick me up when I'm down.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah, fuck this shit..
> 
> am goin to make a coffee


Im having a coffee too and it is good.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I dont want help.  I barely like other people or myself. But thank you for the sentiment.



Whatever man. I love you but you're like that meme of the guy putting a stick in the spoke of his bike then saying "fuck the world" when you bust your ass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Whatever man. I love you but you're like that meme of the guy putting a stick in the spoke of his bike then saying "fuck the world" when you bust your ass.


I like the world it would be a lot better without me.  

The only redeemable part of me is that I am a good lover and shit like that.  Has slowly dawned on me over the course of this year.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I don't have any redeemable parts like that, are you saying I should just kms?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I don't have any redeemable parts like that, are you saying I should just kms?


No blowmonkey you're fuckin awesome bro

I just have a bad brain myself it's like really bad.  Mental health issues.  LIKE SHADY but even shady doesn't have compassion and I  shady and I  you all.  

If  you're telling me by liking all of you I must like myself then that's stupid and I am not believing that shit.  I can still believe the self is an illusion.  I might be wrong OK????????????? lul

All my of my nonsense has to mean much or add up alright.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

There's probably a pile of logical contradictions in this thread.  I'm not mentally healthy.  I have conflicting beliefs.  This has been pointed out to me.  
You know what is really fucking awesome?  I FORGOT I ACTUALLY HAVE 600MG DXM OH SHIT

That's going to be SWEET

So my thoughts are to slowly step off DXM like do a DXM taper.  LOL who does that. HAHAHAHAHAH.  

Ah...ah oh god.  This is hilarious.  If y'all have to be me in the next life you'd want me dead too YOU JUST DON'T KNOW IT TILL YOU'VE TRIED IT BRAH.  Trust.  

I forgot that's how I STARTED this insane trip, and it'll be a mirrored replication, as long as I end with benzos / sleeping for days as well!!!!!!!!!  and including the pot break!!!!!!!!!! WHOAAAAAAA.  I'll have bounced off a high point that I'll never reach again... and descend back into the womb.  WHAT?  I really can seriously engineer that?  Sick.  OR I can engineer MORE high points!  What.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just have a bad brain myself it's like really bad.  Mental health issues.  LIKE SHADY but even shady doesn't have compassion and I  shady and I  you all.



I like sarcasm, I like jokes. But limits, you know, limits, I don't know if you ever heard the word ''limits'' before but don't you ever say shit like this again, ever. I don't have any mental issues, if you have that's your problem. Not him, not her, not us, not ours. Drink ur coffee and stfu if you can't speak like a normal person.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I figured it out you guys, I know how to climb out of this hole now.  I know how to wake up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> [can't quote]


Can you quote like a normal person lul


----------



## Shady's Fox

Blame the pakistani bots, who knows what they're doing, they're all over.

First them, now the chinese hardcore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Actually I like being where I am... I don't think DXM is going to help.  I just have a feeling "IT WILL DO NOTHING".  If that makes any sense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Blame the pakistanis bots, who knows what they're doing, they're all over.
> 
> First them, now the chinese hardcore.


lol

you can do your chinese hardcore

i'm going to put hard techno on after some hnw|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

I'm going to keep feeding myself because ew caloric intake yuckypoos


----------



## Shady's Fox

am having oat biscuits..


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just have a bad brain myself it's like really bad. Mental health issues. LIKE SHADY


90% has those issues. I have bedsores.


Shady's Fox said:


> I don't have any mental issues


lol

You can't even answer a fucking question.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> 90% has those issues. I have bedsores.


4 real?  I'm sorry to hear that bro.  I guess I really shouldn't take physical mobility for granted.  I mean I am physically not 100% but I'm very active/able and I shouldn't like, take that lightly, for granted, whatever, even if I don't "believe in it".  8(



Blowmonkey said:


> lol
> 
> You can't even answer a fucking question.


HAHAHAHAHHAH he should go have another monster energy drink iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

blowmonkey seems like the coolest person ever imo and ya'll can't hold a cup of water to him tbph

except for MADNESS MAL & WOLF  MY BUDDIES


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAH he should go have another monster energy drink iirc




I don't like Monster, I like Burn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't like Monster, I like Burn.


I DON'T WANT TO LIVE I WANT TO LOVE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think every post of mine is going to have a BERNIEBRO meme and that's who I'm voting for this year. 

I am going to die without $.  SEND FUDGE


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> 4 real?


Almost. I've been comatose for over 12 hours and I've been awake for another 3 and haven't gotten out of bed yet. My brain is killing my body, you haven't even gotten that far, add 10 more years of misery.


Shady's Fox said:


> I don't like Monster, I like Burn.


And you said you had no mental issues. Shady I want you to draw an analog clock with the time being 10 past 12.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Like, figuratively comatose or literally?  I'm confused.  Jokes don't work in my brainaddleddrugmind.

I'm not putting DRUGS in my BRAIN my DRUGS are putting my BRAIN inside of THEM.  Get it. 

10 more years uhm I don't get it.  Huh?  Are you saying you stay awake 3 hours of every day?  I'm so lost.  

I really hope that's not the case that would be a massive MINDWHEEL it'll probably have me tripping all day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The soul can have a change of mind.  I think I'm a berniebro that's been closeted way too long.

Any electable candidate who is going to give me DRUG RIGHTS pls step forward.


----------



## Shady's Fox

2:22


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


>




ye what the fuck haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU SURE CAN!!!  the dust is real


----------



## Blowmonkey

I mean I took etizolam and 2 clonazolams yesterday and actually slept for once.

And you need about 10 more years of misery to be able to compete at my level, I've been going through 20 years of this crap. Not as much people dying though, but you need friends for that, for me it's mostly been cats dying.

Isolation sucks. Stay away from me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok change of heart

only going to love self and the universe if one and the same

dg has been brainwashing me with satanworshippingdrugs

beyonce tried to fuck my mind up and shit fuck you beyonce


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I mean I took etizolam and 2 clonazolams yesterday and actually slept for once.
> 
> And you need about 10 more years of misery to be able to compete at my level, I've been going through 20 years of this crap. Not as much people dying though, but you need friends for that, for me it's mostly been cats dying.
> 
> Isolation sucks. Stay away from me.


no fair you don't know my age and i've only been on the boards 5 more years

iirc

every now and then in a deep trip I look up at the mirror and I look 10 years older

waiting for this trip to end and I'll come to as a 70 year old


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Isolation sucks. Stay away from me.


you prolly just need some lovin'

you ever try sleeping next to a warm body

it's kinda sexy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

clonazolam sounds like brain poison to me

i don't use benzos anymore and get natural sleep w/o them it's awesome i feel better about myself i think


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can't tell though maybe i'll kill myself because of benzowd+ptsd

they really shouldn't have yanked the carpet from under my feet iirc i hate the state berniebros be like "yea we gonna give u health care" NO YOU WON'T I'M NOT EVEN GETTING IT NOW AND I'M SUPPOSED TO TRUST YOU?

i'll still vote for him though iirc $ is good and I could use some


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm the only person I know who can scream obscenities at ppl like trump or berniebro but still love and support them

because they're just human beings like me iirc

we've had worse in history prolly


----------



## Blowmonkey

My cat sleeps next to me. He takes up the whole bed and get's angry when I want a little spot, so I mostly sleep in awkward positions to not piss him off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol aww

you need a human to be with though

it's like I'm telling myself this and *I DO HAVE SOMEONE* and need to stop being clingwrap but it's cool though because I am letting go, being alright with myself and people will see that in me.  it's kind of weird.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok change of heart
> 
> only going to love self and the universe if one and the same
> 
> dg has been brainwashing me with satanworshippingdrugs
> 
> beyonce tried to fuck my mind up and shit fuck you beyonce



Satan is love, Satan is life

Let him help you like he's helped me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Satan is love, Satan is life
> 
> Let him help you like he's helped me


hmmmm

I was screaming HAIL SATAN early on Valentine's day in between fuck sessions. 

I do just want to fuck and use drugs and love and die.  Maybe I should go back to where I was and scream SATAN more.  

I like it when other ppl can't observe me because I'm not trying to freak them out.  It's not like words have any inherent meaning or value.  I'm just getting energy out of my system.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

But I drank a whole pot of coffee and am tired, I'm not sure what to do.  AW FUCK.  Maybe nap and then figure out a way to fuck everything up for tonight.

In a sexy way. 

Fuck I hope this guy hits me up to hang out because I just want to FUCK like a machine.  

A 4 day load will bust out my pants on its own accord iirc

I don't want to let it go that long lul


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> you need a human to be with though


The demon worshippers here have made sure of it that I will never ever even see an elbow for the rest of my life again.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Look at them..

all 3.

Big cojones, what are you hunting? Do you want to be mean or fearsome? I really wanna ask you, these people that you attack, what they have done to you? F2f? You just bark, if I call you don't pick up and when I wanted to talk you didn't want to.

>/

There's only one Shady, that's me. But in the shadows you will find respect.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Cryptic motherfucker.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

blow why don't you think you'll ever FUCK again? 

sex is good. 

i fuck the universe back to life one booty at a time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

except for madness i'll just give him a hand job and he'l be aight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i can sleep but i can't stop moving

i think i'm gonna ask for help you guys have convinced me i need it i think maybe

ugh

swallowing pride hurts

PRIDE IS A SIN AND I'M A SINNER HAIL SATAN

but my closetedberniebro is coming out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

was going to ask for help but no response will try later

it's really hard to swallow ur pride it's like eating a bunch of nails and razors and getting railed by madness D while you're doing it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if bernie isn't my president I'll have to cry another 4 years pls vote for bernie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the last 4 years have been hell for me please please please vote for bernie


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What are his shits free money for the poor?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> What are his shits free money for the poor?


i don't care because trumpnation has not behooved me whatsoever.  

and i don't want the deficit going up for a racist wall that the nation DOES NOT WANT.  I want my latinos here to sell me meth or whatever cool wares and I NEED TO FUCK LATINOS they're so hot.  

The D wants what it wants you feel me

FUCK TRUMP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you haven't had sex with spicy hot latinos you wouldn't understand


----------



## Captain.Heroin

they're not rapists and if they're drug dealers (THEY'RE NOT) it's only because I need a fix (I DO) and I don't blame anyone for getting a job when SOCIETY won't make one for them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RIP JAMAL

I need to fuck soooooooooo bad.  Please, please god, let me FUCK please please please I need a hot latino boy in my bed PLEASE please PLEASE please PLEASE please PLEASE please PLEASE please PLEASE please AHHHHHH

I'm going to lose my mind.  

if I end up having sex tonight I'll sleep well. 

If not I will have to jerk off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what i just did

took 1 hypnotic benzo THANK YOU LORD FOR STILL HAVING SOME
took 1 antihistamine and

am going to play with my dick and hopefully fall asleep unconscious soon?  or will just relax?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> blow why don't you think you'll ever FUCK again?
> 
> sex is good


Why put anyone through that? Sex is disgusting and degenerate. I just want love. Baby don't hurt me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Why put anyone through that? Sex is disgusting and degenerate. I just want love. Baby don't hurt me.


ok bb I will just come hug and rub on your tender bits and we can leave it at that


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

It's pretty u 





Blowmonkey said:


> Why put anyone through that? Sex is disgusting and degenerate. I just want love. Baby don't hurt me.


Undignifying and crude behaviour.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

some of us need the disgusting nasty awkward hot sex like me

because fuck yeah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb cooking a meal and letting the drugs kick in

and am going to keep asking for help until i get it because ya'll convinced me that I Have SOME free will.  SOME.  OK?  are you happy DG YOU WIN

*bangs head on hands*

YOU WIN SATAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ARE YOU HAPPY SHADY
ARE YOU HAPPY WORLD 
YOU BETTER BE BECAUSE I AM AND I LOVE MYSELF DAMN IT
and I'm never gonna let go because of determinism I just can't.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> It's pretty u
> Undignifying and crude behaviour.


ilu daisy keep loving yourself

if I can get through this you're gonna do AMAZINGly


----------



## Blowmonkey

I did all that a long time ago, but it becomes increasingly difficult when your looks and sense of self are fading. 

Believe me, life is easier when you have a (man)pussy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I did all that a long time ago, but it becomes increasingly difficult when your looks and sense of self are fading.
> 
> Believe me, life is easier when you have a (man)pussy.


*blushes*

yes life is easier when you're sexy I guess... I'm not trying to live OFF my looks I'm also trying to be a decent human being and give back to others and stuff

you are beautiful just the way you are bb


----------



## Blowmonkey

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> It's pretty u


Did you just call me pretty?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm very thankful my family loves me and is understanding about my shitty behavior/mental disorders.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm legit afraid I might just fall into suicidal depression and might hurt myself tonight so I'm going to go pick up some alcohol and try to smile.


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You want me to check?


You can check in the dutch section where it happened in 2004 or 2005 in some "explosion topic", yes, I'm pretty sure I'm banned, forever. I sent him an email a year or so later because I wanted to reply to some interesting thread there with perhaps some valuable information, but no such luck, completely ignored. Tbh I was pretty passive aggressive myself, but only in reply to bait from mindless degenerates which remained in place, I was busy replying, he made a reply in the meantime telling people to remain calm, but when I pressed enter on my sheople post, his was there already, so I was the scapegoat, so to speak.

It was basic harm reduction, noone knows what you're taking, for all we know you're gonna die if you take 2-3 vials of something completely unknown, instead you ban the guy who warns you about it (albeit a little abusively, but lol, this is how you reach a stupid audience).



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> But I put a lot of time and energy and thousands of dollars into trying to help that site run


Yeah and that's why you should stop doing this. It's a known pyramid scheme where half the money mysteriously dissappears into the owners pockets. You're not the only one who's donated a lot of money, and honestly, where'd it all go? Ask yourself that. Hosting is cheap af in the Netherlands, a vbulletin board (or w/e it is) isn't some high tech fancy software he made all on his own, it's proprietary and he uses it for a little fee. 

I saw that donation bar a while ago, round christmas or something when I googled a certain obscure chemical, kind of a kick in the pants. What was it? Too much imo. It can't ever cost that much to migrate to new software/servers. 

I'm just paranoid and hold grudges though, mental problems and whatnot.   

I don't like to see fora go either, not drugs-forum, not the lycaeum, not the dextroverse, overgrow, the hive, it sucks. I like to see reddit go though, rather sooner than later.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Wizard ...You can't have Soso or blowmonkey back because they have seen all over them, various fun stains.

No return no refund.

Didn't think DF had a social area and was just druggie stuff only.  It's okay but don't see a fucking around having fun but.?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> might hurt myself tonight







TRY TO KILL IT ALL AWAY


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I love you blowmonkey. 


You were one of my favourites to post around with and read when I was a noob.

I thought you were Aussie for a while for some reason, knew you were non yank at least as you took our side in Aussie yank wars.


----------



## Blowmonkey

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Didn't think DF had a social area and was just druggie stuff only


I think they called their social "the pool" cause everyone was swimming there anyways. Specified would've felt right at home.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified does like to swim it's hot  and muggy in Australia u c.


----------



## Blowmonkey

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I love you blowmonkey.




W-what?

The aussies had nangs and doofs, the yanks were just insufferable, the europeans and africans were all brits really, uptight bunch with a superiority complex. 

The first people who added me on msn were nickthecheese, Mean Girl and Splatt, all aussies. We didn't speak much though, lol.


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyways, Wow, I feel better now.


:D


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pussy-ass beer relapse


Please post your reccomendation in the following thread:





						Sexy - Inventing a brand new way to Masturbate
					

Coming to grips with the reality that I will not be an astronaut  or the dictator of the world and thus I need to seek out alternative means of infamy.  AI and machine learning are currently attracting some of the greatest minds, but I think the untapped field of study is the Science of Cumming...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

You post very lovely well written content.

Did you guys  get used anal beads as well or do aliens just select bluelighters?


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s aliens my dear Daisy. I am a writer. I am a type editor for the Cincinnati Enquirer. All I fucking do is write. Always about drugs. DF has a giant social forum btw. Guests can’t view it. There are a lot of DF people here, a lot of dual members. I like that shit. What are you and what do you do? If you don’t mind terribly.



She's a demon from hell here to drag us all down to Aussie land


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s impressive capt. I think we will get along. I wasn’t even aware that was even a possibility. You sir, are a true champion. Bravo sir bravo. This is a fucking game changer sir.


Back off, noob. if _anybody _fuckin' cap here it's me... got it?

Edit: lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I FEEL BETTER and i know everything is going to be ok because i love myself. 

Love you guys. Its gonna be ok


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I FEEL BETTER and i know everything is going to be ok because i love myself.
> 
> Love you guys. Its gonna be ok



There we go


----------



## mal3volent

Fuck, I'm not reading six pages of this shit.

im just gonna assume

1) Fuck you shady

2) it will be okay cap < 3

3) how U doin' DG?


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Fuck, I'm not reading six pages of this shit.
> 
> im just gonna assume
> 
> 1) Fuck you shady
> 
> 2) it will be okay cap < 3
> 
> 3) how U doin' DG?



You're almost spot on in your assumption 

I'm doin good how bout you sexy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Fuck, I'm not reading six pages of this shit.
> 
> im just gonna assume
> 
> 1) Fuck you shady
> 
> 2) it will be okay cap < 3
> 
> 3) how U doin' DG?


Thank you mal

It will be okay and i am so loving how sexy you are you lumberjack 

I love you guys.  Thank you for talking me down when i am having issues

I dont know what i would do without you beautiful people


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes you do just the right thing and it's all good and it's fucking amazing

have faith in yourself, love yourself and the universe will feel it and it'll become amazing for you

YOU WERE BORN THIS WAY BB 

so high


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just saw the banner welcoming me at the lounge. That’s awesome, thank you Bluelight aliens! Those types of things mean a lot to me! I’m willing to anal on the first date! Fucking 2020, The year of the Butt. Let’s get nuts!


btw thank you for being kind to me today

I totally needed it, I can tell everything's going to be alright now and I still have my WORDS in tact.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i wanted to give a special thanks to DAISY

Daisy

@✿Dai₷y✿

Once upon a time I was in a bad spot and I'm TOO PRIDEFUL I KNOW PRIDE IS A SIN AND I'M A SINNER, I know, I know, forgive me lord Jesus, and so, you offered me $100.  I was TOO PROUD TO ACCEPT IT, but the offer, the fact that you would say that, means the world to me.

You are a good person and really truly wanted to help someone out.  Maybe it's because I'm like you I don't want to be a burden on society, and I hate the fact that my mental health gets in the way of me being productive.  I mean, I used to work 50+ hours a week and I LOVED that overtime!  I did.  That used to be me, and I SO want to get back there.

Same to SOSO.

@Soso78 

You literally gave me the same offer, and I felt the love/respect behind it. 

It's not about the money to me, money means nothing to me.  I just want a family around me, people who respect me, are chill, can hang out, and discuss ideas.

Both of you guys tend to be economically to the right like me and I think that's why you feel that part of yourselves that keeps you driven/working.  I am devastated I can't contribute to society the same way.  The left want me to think it's OK to not contribute and to get handouts/kickbacks.  I don't.  I want me dead over it, and ya'll are telling me IT'S OK LOVE YOURSELF YOU CAN KEEP LIVING by giving me $ instead of encouraging me to rely on the welfare state.

I love you for that.



You guys are truly worthy.  I AM TOO PROUD/ANCAP TO ACCEPT YOUR HELP.  Seriously.  I KNOW we are all one.  Hold onto your money.  Maybe there's a day when I really will need it or someone LIKE YOUR OWN FAMILY MEMBERS or CLOSE FRIENDS who have shown you TRUE ACTS OF KINDNESS AND MERCY may need it.  Save it for THEM/THEN.  Right now I'm going to be able to make it to tomorrow.  I have food to eat.  I have good friends who took care of me tonight.  I have at least 1 hit of shatter I'll save for tomorrow to help cushion the blow of sobriety. 

If I'm mentally ill and acting out remind me of this post ok guys  I do love myself and love my life. I just have SERIOUS PTSD. *I have had psychiatrists laugh at me because I'm so PTSD and they're like "you don't get it?  of course you're PTSD" and they have laughed in my face.*  It's not a good feeling.  It was the most pathetic I've ever felt in life. 

Thank you for having some empathy for my mental disorders guys. 

Except for SHADY.  I love you too brah but you have no empathy and you should work on that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Some of my speech doesn't make sense because I'm drunk and shit.  Hopefully half that made sense. 

Basically if I need help I'll ask for it, or I won't from pride but remind me "CPT STOP SINNING PRIDE IS A SIN" and I'll get humble and start loving myself again.  I have a very static worldview and it has caused me much hardship in life but also has made me who I am today which is why ya'll love me and I'm LEARNING to love myself too.  It's a process but I'm a long way on that journey.  And I'm encouraging others on the self-love journey because I sense we can make the world better that way.  IRL and BL peeps.   I can LOVE THE UNIVERSE and I DO!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Since I have no self-conception and truly know we're all one these are really just intricate notes to myself that I know y'all will intuitively or knowingly mirror back to me in your own words later. 

@devilsgospel 

And I'mma listen to DG more.  SATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’ll be fine, thanks again being so welcoming here. I’m excited to get up to 50 posts so I can start helping people with addiction here and make sure that people are less in danger. I need to be on my game when people want to know the safest way to inject Windex into their fucking eyeballs. I love helping people! You should read the terrible things I’ve been writing on you forum trying to get up to 50 posts. I’m not proud.


lol brah is there a cool down period between posts

I don't set that shit but you seem legit.  Of course I am told I'm not a perfect judge of character, so perhaps those limits are there for good reason.  But you can PM staff as much as you want if you wanna chat/shoot the shit.  I'm always around.  I'm gonna try eating but LIQUOR seems more appealing.

Yes I only had $17 or $22 left or some shit and I bought $14 worth of liquor.  I DID.  I gave half of it away to a friend because you have to share the wealth no matter what you have and it comes around tenfold.  And being a self-lover and loving person helps too.    So I am drunk WHAT OF IT.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Cpt was that wise"

Yeah, because I LOVE YOU haha

And I want to fuck you all  CPT STYLE like MADNESS likes to fuck like a beast, like that.  

I didn't get off, got some sexual interaction but NEED TO FUCK LIKE CRAZY.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Do you think maybe you have a drugs/alcohol problem"
I HAVE MENTAL HEALTH DISORDERS AND I'LL DO WHAT I NEED TO IN ORDER TO GET BY, ALRIGHT?  DON'T JUDGE LEST YE BE JUDGED

if I was MENTALLY HEALTHIER like ANYONE HERE except for Shady, I would strive to live a sober life.  WE ARE WHO WE ARE BECAUSE WE'RE AS STRONG AS WE NEED TO BE TO GET THROUGH THIS.

Lots of love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What’s DG, I’ve seen that a bunch today?


devilsgospel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

legs guy from earlier in this thread

seriously read through this whole thread, it's a trip. 

I tend to "cultivate" the posts here by deleting a lot of my gibberish leaving the good stuff

sometimes if I get quoted and the original is lost = it's because the quote was enough to get the jist

*highlights*
sexual stories I later expanded upon in words before deleting (i may repost them sometime because it's about me having public sexual encounters)
GAYCOLLEGE (INCLUDING GUEST LECTURERS WOLF AND MAL) iirc
and um
HYLIGHT, madness, shady aka ERICHA meltdowns, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

who

i am a musician but i don't know who ur talkin about
im kinda faded and will wake up sober as shit tomorrow groaning about my crappy life which is really awesome but it seems crappy in CB-1 wd and I'm a total bitch

if there's any LOVE in the world SOMEONE might help me out (fam, friends, someone) and I will totally get them back if I ever can one day  I always have friends' backs, I try to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

of course WOC man you are chill as fuck

do come back

and thank you for working to cheer me up today I know it takes a village to raise a village idiot like myself 

thanks again brother
CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

3rd shot of liquor


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have three rules in life that everyone should have learned in Kindergarten.
> 
> I live by these three rules and expect everyone  else to.
> 
> 1 Always share
> 2 Don’t ever tell on me
> 
> And the most important rule
> 
> 3 Don’t steal my fucking crayons!
> 
> I usually scream that 3rd rule to new acquaintances I’m introduced to.
> I don’t compromise on those, ever
> 
> That’s my moral compass that everyone should have learned.





Ner ner I have my pen license


----------



## Tubbs

Punch an orphan in the face cap, that'll cheer ya up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

naw it wouldn't OMG HE HIT ME UP JUST NOW

MY FUCK BUD

AND MY OTHER FUCK BUD DID TOO OMG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and he goes "is it ok if we do another day"

im like "yea bb you do you but I could rock your world in 10 mins"
and he's like
"ok i know i'm on my way I just have to leave early"

...hot...


----------



## schizopath

Damdidam! I got a new apartment!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Hello tubbs  fancy seeing you here lol


----------



## schizopath

"Schizo how bad is your autism?"

"I dont look women in the eyes"


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

What about birds?


----------



## schizopath

I look at their asses


----------



## schizopath

Time is my friend after all. Im getting meth this week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Guess what guys
I fucked my friend

for at least 10+ minutes

just to rock his world

because I wanted to.  It was hot and we thoroughly enjoyed each other's company. 

and we watched the simpsons and he's so cute

i can't help myself I really want this kid

and I'm so... heart growing feelings/strings HOW DO I STOP THIS MAL

that's right don't be his friend
he kicks himself out
if i'm not getting over him i'm getting under him

but I'm the one on top

so does that count


----------



## schizopath

Nice. Was he willing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Nice. Was he willing?


Of course I prefer them willing. 

He really liked it.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Of course I prefer them willing.


Yea, I know. I was just making fun of the situation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

One time i woke up my other friend with my dick and he was sober to consent and then he waited a minute after expressing pleasure and he goes "haha....this is pretty hot for date rape" and was 100% into it after


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got a lot of bodily fluids out of my bois today

I LOVE my latinos

So hot.


----------



## schizopath

Stop right there mr immigrant fucker!


----------



## mal3volent

If trump sent cap to Mexico we wouldn't need a wall anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

make that a 54 day binge

i'm going to run out of drugs

i have maybe 2-3 one packs of hash rolled in keif
and 1 dab of shatter, maybe 2 TINY dabs and
maybe 200ml of 35% liquor
and no money

my PTSD is through the roof with return of symptoms, nothing I haven't experienced before

dvilsgospel's advice that I should ask for help "use my free will" or the illusion thereof dawned on me and I will starting mon/tues (cuz mon is fed holiday maybe I won't have ppl open but that's ok i can survive till then) and ask for fam help

I am legit having depression, not so much panic but depression.  Just depression.  It's kind of amazing I'm not having EVERY symptom return.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> If trump sent cap to Mexico we wouldn't need a wall anymore.


I know right I'd just fuck 'em all and smuggle them up there in my car.  they'd give me road head (HAVE HAD FROM A LATINO THIS YEAR) and the cops would think "lol solo white drivin in america = white privilege"


----------



## Mrs.Nunya75

Tangents & distractions happen quite often!


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Since I have no self-conception and truly know we're all one these are really just intricate notes to myself that I know y'all will intuitively or knowingly mirror back to me in your own words later.
> 
> @devilsgospel
> 
> And I'mma listen to DG more.  SATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATANSATAN



The sooner you realize Satan's love the better of you'll be he just wants to love us and give us the fiery torch of free will and knowledge


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> The sooner you realize Satan's love the better of you'll be he just wants to love us and give us the fiery torch of free will and knowledge


I think I've realized it

I took two more benzos and another antihistamine

I'm eyerollinginthebackofmyhead a lot. 

I'm just gonna try to get sleep
and wake up feeling different

and ask for help
from more than one person

because I have mental health issues.  i need help.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I am alive by Wednesday to Friday then things SHOULD/MAYBE will work out.

That's me being optimistic.  I can do it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> If trump sent cap to Mexico we wouldn't need a wall anymore.


Send me to the wall
I will have one giant pansexual Mormon group marriage, preferably one where i FUCK multiple partners nightly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope i pass out on the floor

I have some sexy floor pix


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I've realized it
> 
> I took two more benzos and another antihistamine
> 
> I'm eyerollinginthebackofmyhead a lot.
> 
> I'm just gonna try to get sleep
> and wake up feeling different
> 
> and ask for help
> from more than one person
> 
> because I have mental health issues.  i need help.



I live by the Lucifer = Prometheus interpretation where he doesn't just want us to be pets but rise to the level of the Gods and control our own destinies. Also when we die we all go to Hades also like Greek myth but it's a place for everyone not just the evil.

Hail Satan, may he reign for eternity.

I should start a religion again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The pills kicked in I'mma lay down.


----------



## schizopath

I should have heard about my new apartment but I havent. For few hours now I have schizoed that I wont get it


----------



## schizopath

Why the fuck is there no kratom in Finland.


----------



## schizopath

Just signed digitally a contract for my new apartment and gonna sign physically on friday! 

Mode: dance


----------



## schizopath

What I love about humans / schizophrenia is that some people fully believe in whatever and preach about it whenever possible


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> What I love about humans / schizophrenia is that some people fully believe in whatever and preach about it whenever possible



Life is just a series of pliable delusions and we are capable of bending them whichever way we desire if we learn magick homie hail Satan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to be in pain
Until wed or thurs

And the thoughts of self harm are extreme


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am going to be in pain
> Until wed or thurs
> 
> And the thoughts of self harm are extreme



I am sorry.


hang in there.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My checking account got locked from being overdrawn and inactive. But I just got my tax refund deposited in my savings. I couldn't withdraw it from the ATM for some reason.. hopefully I can do it in person. I'm anxious to add to my stash.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I am sorry.
> ❤
> 
> hang in there.


I can't help but think of all the ways I can kill myself and hurt myself.  I'm not well and I have no food or money or drugs and I think another 48 hours of this  is going to get bad like I can't even tell what I'll do out of desperation.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't help but think of all the ways I can kill myself and hurt myself.  I'm not well and I have no food or money or drugs and I think another 48 hours of this  is going to get bad like I can't even tell what I'll do out of desperation.


if food, money, and drugs are the motive then surety you can draw on past experience as a heroin user to obtain these. Otherwise do like everyone else and hit someone up for a loan?


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too, I have no money, no food, but I have Adderall. So no killing myself at the moment.
> 
> I have been up since Saturday, I literally have been eating my pills. Maybe I should start to listen to the advice I spewww all over these drug sites.
> 
> Fuck



Where's the fun in playing it safe?


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't help but think of all the ways I can kill myself and hurt myself.  I'm not well and I have no food or money or drugs and I think another 48 hours of this  is going to get bad like I can't even tell what I'll do out of desperation.



It is going to be a rough Wednesday and Thursday for me too.

Just hold on. Don’t hurt yourself. Time will pass. 
We will be feeling better soon.

Try to get by with a little help from your friends. 
I am sure someone will take you to the taco truck at the very least.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> My checking account got locked from being overdrawn and inactive. But I just got my tax refund deposited in my savings. I couldn't withdraw it from the ATM for some reason.. hopefully I can do it in person. I'm anxious to add to my stash.



I think your new hobby is “stockpiling”. 
You are prepared!
If The Flu hits, you will be stocked!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I called the bank and they said i can withdraw it in person 

Yeah i love stock piling.

Getting an eight ball of coke tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Don’t hurt yourself.


The thoughts only went away with a dab

I can't quit CB-1

and I shot like 10mg of K because I was scraping shit

it was like nothing but it made all the difference

I am definitely in CB-1 withdrawal and it was making me severely depressed and suicidal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm really scared by Wed. or so I'm going to be pulling my hair out.  Like totally fucking losing it and crying in public a lot.  

And people are going to be like "...the fuck is wrong with you bro"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol ppl ask me where I'd move if Trump gets re-elected

"oh don't get me started * 10 MINUTE TIRADE ABOUT WHAT COUNTRY IS A SHIT HOLE AND WHERE I'D LIVE *


----------



## Blowmonkey

madness00 said:


> Yeah i love stock piling.


FINALLY SOMEONE WHO GETS IT! 

But this confuses me:


> Getting an eight ball of coke tomorrow.


How do you stockpile coke? 


Captain.Heroin said:


> I am definitely in CB-1 withdrawal and it was making me severely depressed and suicidal.


FINALLY SOMEONE WHO GETS IT!

I am ahab and mary jane is my white whale. 

lmao look at that there's actual fucking whale smilies 

I went searching for appropriate pictures to make a spiderman reference but I'm sick of looking and this will have to do.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE COPS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO FUCK THE WHORES


----------



## Xorkoth

I also love stockpiling.  That's why I've hit the 60 mark of different psychedelics in my collection.  I need to go to a psychedelic hoarders anonymous meeting.  Sometimes I just take them out and look at them and it makes me feel nice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CAPTAIN NEEDS HYPNOTIC BENZOS I HAVE TO SLEEP THROUGH A FEW DAYS

PLEASE SEND FUDGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I FINALLY BROKE DOWN CRIED MY EYES OUT CLAWED AT MY SKIN AND ASKED FOR HELP AND AM GETTING IT

I REALLY WANT TO FUCKING KILL MYSELF IT'S REALLY BAD IT'S GOING TO PASS I KNOW IT IS I DON'T HAVE TO GIVE INTO SICK MINDED THOUGHTS, ITS' GOING TO BE OK CPT


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been told that I do feel quite good, pet.


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't help but think of all the ways I can kill myself and hurt myself.  I'm not well and I have no food or money or drugs and I think another 48 hours of this  is going to get bad like I can't even tell what I'll do out of desperation.


Hang in there.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Where's the fun in playing it safe?




Playing with a whole bunch of drugs is far dinner when you also have money, food,  ability to have some kind of social interaction /structure.  






Allegedly.



Mind you drugs alone is not such a bad thing,can't see the issue here,  how's the misery going anyway ch?  Having fun?




*crawls up the abyss*


----------



## devilsgospel

I miss my drug safe. Glycol solutions of benzos, liquid PCP, stupid amount of 8mg subutex pills, at least a gram of dope, 10 strip voidrealm LSD, tramadol...good times

Imma have a big gun safe in my new house


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I miss my drug safe. Glycol solutions of benzos, liquid PCP, stupid amount of 8mg subutex pills, at least a gram of dope, 10 strip voidrealm LSD, tramadol...good times
> 
> Imma have a big gun safe in my new house


i'm the polar opposite. expend all in my perimeter.  never could stockpile.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mind you drugs alone is not such a bad thing,can't see the issue here,  how's the misery going anyway ch?  Having fun?


I'm feeling HOPEFUL and I'm working on breathing exercises.

I STILL HAVE LIQUOR AND BENZOS I THINK I'M TOTALLY gonna indulge to get through a few days.  I think.

Last night I had three hypnotics a bunch of liquor and two antihistamines.  

YAY DOWNERS I LOVE DOWNERS I JUST NEED DOWNERS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why did it quote WOC and not daisy when I quoted that

that's not the 1st time that happened thafuq


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i'm the polar opposite. expend all in my perimeter.  never could stockpile.



I can only stockpile psychedelics and dissociatives, everything else gets taken indiscriminately


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I can only stockpile psychedelics and dissociatives, everything else gets taken indiscriminately


those are a little easier to hold on to, but they still whisper in my ear if i have them in my gluttonous possession


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I can only stockpile psychedelics and dissociatives, everything else gets taken indiscriminately


HOW CAN YOU STOCKPILE DISSOCIATIVES

MY DEPRESSION IS SO BAD I'M LIKE NEED NOW OMPOMPOMP

esp if it's ketamine

I don't think anything more stimulating would tickle my pickle

I have 2 bottles of DXM

but have already had liquor

can I robotrip

XORKOTH HELP ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the last time I was in the ER

I told the doctor I would kill her

and I meant it

and she still gave me the IV lorazepam

win


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THERE WAS ONLY ONE NURSE WHO CARED ABOUT ME

the rest of them were sober angry cuz they are ugly and can't use drugs like me cunts

and I really hoping fuck that doctor dies soon so I don't have to hunt her down and FUCK TO DEATH


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i'm the polar opposite. expend all in my perimeter.  never could stockpile.



I was burning through the benzos trams and dope pretty quickly but I was also replacing it fast


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU THINK YOU'RE BETTER THAN ME
ARE YOU GOD
DO YOU GET TO JUDGE

NO YOU'RE NOT THERE'S NO GOD CUNT

LISTEN TO ME
I KNOW MORE ABOUT DRUGS HTAN YOU 

AND YOU HAVE THE PHD AHAHAHAH YOU'RE A JOKE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I was burning through the benzos trams and dope pretty quickly but I was also replacing it fast


I will use meth slowly but I can't stop myself so I have to segregate myself

and pot/cannabis

Everything else I'm good

"no one listens to techno" I do bitch

fuck you shady






I REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I WENT TO THE CLUB ON ECSTASY AND KETAMINE

AND WE DID BUMPS WITH THE DOGGOS ALL NIGHT LONG

THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME DO THIS

YOU HEROIN/METH FUCK UPS SHOULD JUST DIVE INTO THE OVEN YOU BITCHES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is my own life
in my own words I guess
HAVE YOU EVER FUCKED SOMEONE SO HARD
YOU'D GIVE YOUR DICK FOR
JUST TO FUCK THEM AGAIN
AND THEN BE THEM IN THE NEXT LIFE yeah


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I will use meth slowly but I can't stop myself so I have to segregate myself
> 
> and pot/cannabis
> 
> Everything else I'm good
> 
> "no one listens to techno" I do bitch
> 
> fuck you shady



I cant have meth in my possession I'll stay up until it's all gone. Last time I had it 1g lasted me 7 days. Before that I brought an eight ball and a bunch of acid along for the ride. That binge certainly changed me into the Satanic nihilist you know and love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SORRY HUNNIE THEM DRUGS AIN'T GONNA SELL THEMSELVES BY THEMSELF
SHADY'S FOX IS CRAZY baby


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I cant have meth in my possession I'll stay up until it's all gone. Last time I had it 1g lasted me 7 days. Before that I brought an eight ball and a bunch of acid along for the ride. That binge certainly changed me into the Satanic nihilist you know and love


did I ever tell you what spawned my 54 drug binge

I guess it's still going because I have downers and when I get more money I'll become a male prostitute because this roll's gonna last till I'm dead


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had this realization the only way I can keep my lifestyle up is if I sell drugs or whore my D out

the latter seemed cooler than the former

I would have no qualms walking to the barb vet shop in Tijuana and kill 100 kids on my way

no one's fucking with CPT


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> I also love stockpiling.  That's why I've hit the 60 mark of different psychedelics in my collection.  I need to go to a psychedelic hoarders anonymous meeting.  Sometimes I just take them out and look at them and it makes me feel nice.




LOL I don't have such a collection nowadays yet my god the stash of a mate in the States, he used to mod the lounge and  kindly put me up at his place for a few days.

So cute, this very neat arranged fishing tackle box with all these cute little capsules pills and potions, all with these sweet labels with active ingredients, expected trip duration and what not to mix with/best combo warning labels.  All weird shit, he knew all by heart and didn't know he was such a nerd, just a lounger tbh

Oh so cute, j not exactly a stockpile rather a tasting plate.

Lol

I used to stockpile heaps of ecstasy and keep quarters of all ounces of meth and 4Mar as a little souvenir type thing, no drugs in my house anymore.


Sad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you're lit no food and starving

just dine & dash

make sure you can run quick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if someone tries to steal your drugs or money fucking kill them
SATAN will forgive you and you'll get away with it
CPT will be your defense attorney
ain't no one fucking with your shit that's yours
ancap for life

i have drank too much pls don't take my DOGGOBARKS seriously
real talk

defend your friends with your life

they deserve it
and you are a hero


----------



## Captain.Heroin

triggered because I've shot too much K watching this

KELLY CAN YOU HANDLE THIS
MICHELLE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS
BEYONCE CAN YOU HANDLE THIS?
I don't think they can handle this WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel the love of SATAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want to die

fuck you all

FUCK THE FEDS

I have killed FEDERAL AGENTS FOR FUN

cum on me br0


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK what to stock after these adderalls and coke. More Adderall and coke? I need meth but the stuff I get isn't great. Maybe some dank weeds. Maybe some kpins for the come down.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> why did it quote WOC and not daisy when I quoted that
> 
> that's not the 1st time that happened thafuq




Because WOC is the split part if my personality who is  infiltrating your brain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I cant have meth in my possession I'll stay up until it's all gone. Last time I had it 1g lasted me 7 days. Before that I brought an eight ball and a bunch of acid along for the ride. That binge certainly changed me into the Satanic nihilist you know and love


honestly I have zero meth cravings and it's a disgusting drug

i might cum on a bro for some though in case I run out of alc/benzos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Because WOC is the split part if my personality who is  infiltrating your brain


...that's hot

daisy i would throw you a fuck but I need bigger tits

sorry hun honesty is the best policy  but you looked thin and SEXY in your own way

if a dude needs just a handful he gonna grab them and work your pussy like no tomorrow

I'm pretty sure MADNESS would fuck you for 0.2g IV of some good meth


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> IDK what to stock after these adderalls and coke. More Adderall and coke? I need meth but the stuff I get isn't great. Maybe some dank weeds. Maybe some kpins for the come down.




Some canned food, bottled water, batteries, torches, lighters and a radio.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the greatest compliment: 

I won't fuck you but an actual str8 brah will


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm a f____t who needs big tits or big man tits to hold onto while I'm FUCKING like a rasehorse with me 8" horsecock


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I need that AUS shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

....drugs and alcohol are the answer.

Fuck you all.  Literally not figuratively


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Some canned food, bottled water, batteries, torches, lighters and a radio.



Not a bad idea, though don't know what several of those would be for.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah I need that AUS shit.


just go fuck DAISY

we're what's called "cheap dates" because meth is dirt cheap

but bb I'll spend some good $ on you and treat you right

just come out to LA don't fly out to AUS i promise bb I will cuddle you and cook for you morning lunch and dinner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DONALD TRUMP IS A RACE TRAITOR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HEIL HITLER
ASSASSINATE TRUMP AND I WILL PAY FOR YOUR LEGAL FEES

I'd like to see the far-left kick me off staff for saying that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if you don't like my touch or my gaze

i'll get a girl to fuck you

because I just wanna see you work your MADNESS D

because if I have any free will it's getting HOT PEOPLE TO FUCK ON K


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you can't stop me I AM ISIS bitch I ran that shit from million miles away

Bagdaddy or whatever his name was is a joke

blew himself up with kids m ore like android robots

I AM DESTROYING ISLAM
I AM DESTROYING AMERICA
and I WILL WIN FUCK YOU ALL (with MADNESS or my big D)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the best part about going manic off the wall because you're drunk

You are WINSTON

and you have 1st amendment RIGHTS

and You can do WHATEVER you WANT

this is ANCAP AMERICA BABY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I'm running out of drugs and have nothing I'm going to a gay bar in LA and gonna grind for drinks/pot and I'll fuck for it

I don't care I'm not feeling well and I WILL GET THERE and GET IN THAT SHIT

ok maybe I have a drugs and alcohol problem
WE NEED TO KILL THEM
WE NEED TO KILL THEM
we need to arm all those non-islamic muslims to the TEETH
and let them TAKE EACH OTHER OUT
and when we're done we'll simply look the other way

GO JUDGE JEANINE PIERRO MY HERO

I can say WHATEVER I WANT
no matter how trigger worthy or click bait

and I'LL GET MY JOB BACK IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my 1st amendment is as big as my dick and you can't stop me

if Xorkoth bans me I'll be OK with it he's kinda hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if they really wanted me to be OK They'd just get me like $100 so I could get some pot and you know I am good for it

I'll tell my fam I borrowed some $

and I'm getting several hundo's soon

I can pay you back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but instead you're entertained by my ancap self defending hte far left

I will legit vote for Sanders just let me be a shit head klub kid and you can buy my vote for $100

totes illegal but they can't prove it because I already said I'd vote for Sanders

because TRUMP IS A RACE TRAITOR

BLOW UP THE DEFICIT FOR RACISM I DON'T THINK SO

MY WHITE RACIST SELF LIKES ALL THE OTHER RACIST AND WANTS TO FUCK A LATINO BOY

I DON'T WANT THEM DEPORTED

FUCK YOU TRUMP I WOULD KILL YOU IF I COULD AFFORD A GUN lulz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS IS A STORY ABOUT A GIRL NAMED MELANIA


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

JUST LIKE MY FAMILY I WILL RAPE THE NAZIS TO DEATH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SLOVENIA YOU DON'T BELONG IN MY COUNTRY STOP BEING A NAZI

I WILL RAPE YOU AND BARON TO DEATH

or I'll just NAMBLA to do it for me because I prefer grass on the field + older than me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in b4 CIA black site lulz

MELANIA IS HIS STEPDAUGHTER
HE FUCKS HER AND INVAKA AND THEY PUT UP WITH HIS INCEST FOR THE $
CDUGGLES CONFIRMED IT
PASS IT ON
WE'LL GET SANDERS ELECTED WITH THE *TRUTH*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I was burning through the benzos trams and dope pretty quickly but I was also replacing it fast


yep. it's a full time job some days.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCK YOU NAZIS
FUCK YOU DPRK
FUCK YOU CHINA
WE WILL KILL YOU

the citizens want FREEDOM and I will fuck the TOTALITARIAN INFRASTRUCTURE TO DEATH

at least HITLER Had a conscience

the holocaust wasn't in his mind when he went for office

it was a collaboration of a bunch of hatred-filled spirits

WE ARE GOING TO MAKE GERMANY GREAT AGAIN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep. it's a full time job


If I can't be part of Putin's meme lab I don't want to work.

My deep liberal memes are unparalleled

they say the left can't meme

I know that's true so I started helping them out because I'm too ANCAP for this NAZI bullshit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I LOVE IT WHEN HOT GUYS CRY
I CAN DO IT ALL OF THE TIME
I CAN BREAK HIS HEART AT THE DROP OF A DIME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm coming off drugs because I'm sweating a lot

I think I'm going to hit the rest of my hash

ONE DAB of shatter left

I legit am thinking of suicide despite the good feelings

it's an intrusive thought

I'm trying to stop it

I have bottles of an antidepressant but I WILL
NOT
USE
IT
BRAINPOISON

I just need my drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am running out of drugs

I have one dab of shatter

______ of ______ yeah i Konw cryptic. It's legal so it's like blah right.

antihistamines

dxm

that's it

I don't know why 2020 made me a dissociative drug addict but it did DEAL WITH IT

What can I do

Should I go to the gay bar and hit on people for drinks

I can do that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2019 hit me up < 1 hour ago
2020 hit me up
and they call me stud

I'm kind of turned on

It's pretty hot

I get laid a lot

I think my D is the answer.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Very subtle captain.


*sigh*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah I need that AUS shit.


madness

listen to me very carefully

I have shot meth for many, many yeras of my life, 10-50mg and I'm puking/gurning and shit

I HAVE A BETTER EUPHORIC COMBO FOR YOU BRAH

just TRUST me

I will not guide you wrong

if you don't like it you can leave it and go back to your speedfiend ways

I WILL HELP YOU

I can heal your brain

I want to make you a better person, the BEST MADNESS EVER and you'll still be you, you'll just be COOL as fuck

and all the girls will bounce on your dick like it's their own personal dildo

just trust in CPT I want you to be the maximal YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Very subtle captain.
> 
> 
> *sigh*


I'm very drunk I drank all my liquor and am using whatever I can ot keep it going other than shatter

I need that for tiny doses tues/wed

I am

So drug addicited


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm listening.

Psychedelics?


----------



## DopeM

He was jk.  It's meth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> He was jk.  It's meth.


No for real you could come IRL and piss test me there's no meth in me

If it was meth I'd just drop my pants and get my BIG D sucked for meth

It does NOT interest me like 0%

I would rather die


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> just go fuck DAISY
> 
> we're what's called "cheap dates" because meth is dirt cheap
> 
> but bb I'll spend some good $ on you and treat you right
> 
> just come out to LA don't fly out to AUS i promise bb I will cuddle you and cook for you morning lunch and dinner



Hey, I already called dibs. Don't disrespect me like that

I got a stash of beer

I'm getting loaded and watching El Camino

This shit is tripping me out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice bro

no alcohol, benzos and need to take now if i want to keep this roll going

and um

i shoplifted food haha becuase i was starving and wanted my last $5 for MORE FOOD or beer. 

I know, I know, I'm a derelict.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm listening to black metal very loudly and screaming HAIL SATAN and WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and all sorts of unholy wolf screams like that

I think I'm  gonna be eating SKETTI soon

 to @madness00

Society provides.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just took 0.5mg alprazolam and an antihistamine

wish me luck doggos my brain is dying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FUCK IT I'LL TAKE THE DXM I FIVE FINGER DISCOUNTED TOO HAHA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

75mg dxm at 2021

gonna write this down cuz i'm likely to forget


----------



## Captain.Heroin

esp because high dose liquor and 0.5mg alprazolam and food and CRAVING BETTER DRUGS except it's more like just 1 psych and cannabis

and I have neither

so DOGGOS gotta make due

thank god I HAVE A LOT of antihistamines


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT TO DAB SO BAD

scraping reclaim so I don't lose my mind

SEND FUDGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

that reclaim
was better than what I've been dabbing

MORE RECLAIM NOW YES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wow man I need like, a reclaim extension

so I can stay high longer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alright doggos I made myself a dinner with food I paid for

so I can eat tomorrow and they day after with some food I paid for and some five finger discount (I LOVE KMART) and um

ttyl i love yall


BE GOOD TO EACH OTHER

be good to one another

it's ok to take food because it's a biological need


----------



## devilsgospel

El Camino almost made me cry. God bless you Jesse Pinkman


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was going to eat my leftovers but I am making more noodles for the sketti sauce (MADNESS I WOULD FEED YOU EVERY NIGH TAND CUDDLE YOU AT NIGHT ) but the noise music is really solid so I'm thinking eat more enjoy my high, hope for 2019 to come over and yea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> El Camino almost made me cry. God bless you Jesse Pinkman


i love you DG

you're amazing just the way you are bro

can't wait to roll around my stomping grounds having fun witcha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that 75mg dxm didn't do much should I take more

i'm thinking another 75mg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

actually should probably micro dose 75mg per day to get thru the week


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PTAHKET I would also cuddle @ night and make him feel WONDERFUL through sexual healing

he just needs that human conneciton it can make a world of difference when you're in a world of pain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm starting to get really full so I have to lie down at the end of this meal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That xanax a nd dxm kicked in. Brb


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> That xanax a nd dxm kicked in. Brb


I'm late to this conversation, but I would like to formally also announce that my xanax also just kicked in, kinda needed after triple dropping 2cbs and going on a mad one to Blackpool Amusement arcades... It's been a real crazy monday night, it's 6am tue and I've only just come round (thanks xanax).

On a separate note DXM? I think that may be one of the very few drugs I have never had. Any good?


----------



## geekgrl

Need ideas to wind down or I may ramble to myself. No one else partying on a monday night? I had a party in my head but now I'm wondering where the after sesh is?


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm partying by myself on a Monday night because I don't work on Tuesdays 

Partying = drinking 12 beers by myself and watching Drive and El Camino


----------



## geekgrl

I don't have anything on today. Good job as I haven't got any slep and its now 7am. Why did I bother going bed?


----------



## schizopath

Wow. I Was fixing myself a fat line of heroin for when i get home and i found a beatiful shard of meth. IM THE BOSS


----------



## schizopath

Biggest fucking drip of 2k20


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just snagged my state refund. Off to the pluggle. Giving my buddy a fat $60 for hooking me up with the connection.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gay301 lesson 1

The best way out of a situation is to suck their dick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gay301 lesson 2

if I'm sleeping please try to wake me up, I'm probably horny as fuck and need to FUCK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gay301 lesson 3

shoplifting isn't cool

unless the listed product value is under $10

then have at it doggos it's not that serious you get like a desk ticket and the stores don't care about low ticket items that shit's next to pennies.  

and don't steal from mom/pop shops or individuals STEAL FROM MULTINATIONAL CORPORATIONS THAT EXPLOIT WORKERS.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> gay301 lesson 3
> 
> shoplifting isn't cool
> 
> unless the listed product value is under $10
> 
> then have at it doggos it's not that serious you get like a desk ticket and the stores don't care about low ticket items that shit's next to pennies.
> 
> and don't steal from mom/pop shops or individuals STEAL FROM MULTINATIONAL CORPORATIONS THAT EXPLOIT WORKERS.


Fuck that. If ur going to shoplift steal the most expensive thing u can get ur hands on.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Fuck that. If ur going to shoplift steal the most expensive thing u can get ur hands on.


That's what people who end up in jail say and do.

Trust me, you are only going to get a notice to appear if it isn't worth that much $

and it's WAY easier to play off "oh... sorry I'm drunk... how did that get there...." than if it's like WINONA RYDER diamonds worth thousands, or whatever. 

I'm trying to keep the DOGGOS in the FREE WORLD 

Do what you have to to get by.  Every now and then you have to steal a loaf of bread to feed the fam.  Don't feel badly about it.

DON'T GO STEALING THE MOST EXPENSIVE THING FOR YOUR DRUG HABITS:  THIS IS BOUND TO FAIL.  You can go through withdrawal like ol' CPT CPT here.  Yes you might lose your mind temporarily.  No it won't last forever.  Yes it's going to be OK.  

....yes I hit some reclaim... so I'm not like TOOOOOOOotally sober.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hmmmm... maybe I wait until later, take some DXM and go out in public because I have nothing better to do.  That sounds doable.

oh fuck

fuck fuck fuck

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck

I'm in so much pain from not eating doggos

oh god

im eating and it hurts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my one friend is like "this is la no one goes hungry here"

YOU DON'T HAVE MY MENTAL DISORDERS HOW THE FUCK YOU KNOW ME BRAH

but he was totes hot and we were fucking so I wasn't gonna question him.

he ended up hearing my story and taking pity on my dumb ass and took me to a taco truck

i'm a cheap date like <$10 of drugs, <$10 of food and I'm good to FUCK for hours.

lol posts are disappearing and i can't see where they went

or i posted in wrong thread

this is not good  I'm not even that high I'm just vision impaired and no $ to get 2020 vision yet HAHAHAHA OH WHAT A PUN

I need to go doggos, I have to go swallow my pride and it's gonna hurt

I'm kind of... very afraid I might end up hurting myself so I better take some DXM and focus on the good feels.  Oh god.  Oh god oh god oh god.  I HAVE THE POWER TO BE HAPPY TODAY HAIL SATAN

I have < $4 to my name.  This bites.  At least if all plays out well I can get BOOZE WITH IT. 

Maybe.


----------



## devilsgospel

Jism


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Adding 5 more footballs and a ball of my white girl today. This script bottle is about full.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD

OH MY GOD

DOGGOS I'M FREAKING OUT

IN A GOOD WAY

THIS IS LIKE A POSITIVE PANIC ATTACK AND EVERY BREATH FEELS FUCKING AMAZING

OH MY GOD


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Adding 5 more footballs and a ball of my white girl today. This script bottle is about full.


Nice, your stash is starting to get really good by the sound of it.


----------



## schizopath

@madness00 You adding any opiates?


----------



## Painful One

@schizopath please send heroin!

Hell is coming for me!


----------



## devilsgospel

No send ME heroin


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> @schizopath please send heroin!
> 
> Hell is coming for me!


Out of morphine or they taking you off?   

Devil, Ima send you meth and then we can play some games for hours


----------



## Painful One

Just have to see my doctor on Thursday.
No, not taking me off!

I feel desperate.

I have had the worst month of hell from Botox injections horrific side effects, the flu, on top of chronic pain flare up.

I have to go a day without morphine.
I am scared.


----------



## Painful One

I thought Kratom might work but it is not strong enough and makes me sick if I take more than a teaspoon. 


Sh*t!!


----------



## schizopath

Oh damn. I suggest that you take a way bigger gabapentin dose then. It should help.

Also remember that you have went without morphine in the past so you got this!


----------



## Soso78

Painful One said:


> Just have to see my doctor on Thursday.
> No, not taking me off!
> 
> I feel desperate.
> 
> I have had the worst month of hell from Botox injections horrific side effects, the flu, on top of chronic pain flare up.
> 
> I have to go a day without morphine.
> I am scared.


Why u have Botox?


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I thought Kratom might work but it is not strong enough and makes me sick if I take more than a teaspoon.
> 
> 
> Sh*t!!



Kratom helped me with subutex so it's worth a shot. You have gabapentin too right? That also helped me in detox. Take a bigger dose than usual.


----------



## schizopath

I got only 47mg left..... shit


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Why u have Botox?


Shes bumping it up in her ass to make it bigger


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Oh damn. I suggest that you take a way bigger gabapentin dose then. It should help.
> 
> Also remember that you have went without morphine in the past so you got this!



Thank you!! 

It is the anxiety of knowing what is coming that is the worst!
well...almost!

yeah, bigger dose of gabapentin, lope, and some KraTom. 
I can do this!


----------



## schizopath

You wanna go to a sauna with @jose ribas da silva and me, PO?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I get it. Sad that its the only way but atleast you got gabas helping. Try like 3-6 grams on thursday. And yeah, I know you got it cause youre a strong ass person.


----------



## Painful One

Soso78 said:


> Why u have Botox?



I had a specialist who talked me into trying it for severe migraine headaches.
He gave me 40 injections of Botox all over my face, head, and neck.
and in my jaw! OMG! Those were the worst!

After about a week, it felt like I had been hit in the head with a baseball bat.
I got a big hematoma on the back of the head, some of my hair fell out, that stuff burned through my veins and caused huge blisters all over my head, face, and neck. OMG! That is just the start!

NEVER try it my friends!


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> You wanna go to a sauna with @jose ribas da silva and me, PO?



Yes!
just you and I please!

@devilsgospel could come too!


----------



## Soso78

Painful One said:


> I had a specialist who talked me into trying it for severe migraine headaches.
> He gave me 40 injections of Botox all over my face, head, and neck.
> and in my jaw! OMG! Those were the worst!
> 
> After about a week, it felt like I had been hit in the head with a baseball bat.
> I got a big hematoma on the back of the head, some of my hair fell out, that stuffed burned through my veins and caused huge blisters all over my head, face, and neck. OMG! That is just the start!
> 
> NEVER try it my friends!


oh no. That sounds horrible. 
I didn’t even know it was used to treat migraines


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I had a specialist who talked me into trying it for severe migraine headaches.
> He gave me 40 injections of Botox all over my face, head, and neck.
> and in my jaw! OMG! Those were the worst!
> 
> After about a week, it felt like I had been hit in the head with a baseball bat.
> I got a big hematoma on the back of the head, some of my hair fell out, that stuff burned through my veins and caused huge blisters all over my head, face, and neck. OMG! That is just the start!
> 
> NEVER try it my friends!



Jesus it sounds he gave you leprosy or something 

I know when my mom gets it she only gets a few shots in specific places. Nowhere near 40, I don't trust your doctor lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OMG YALL ARE NEVER GOING TO GUESS
IT'S SO GOOD

THAT I CAN'T TELL YOU


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Jesus it sounds he gave you leprosy or something
> 
> I know when my mom gets it she only gets a few shots in specific places. Nowhere near 40, I don't trust your doctor lol


Some of her doctors honestly sound like they got their degrees from Russia with a pile of cash.


----------



## Painful One

Yeah. It was horrific for weeks!!!

I do not trust that specialist now either and I am never going back to him!!

He is not my regular doctor.

This specialist guy wanted to give me GHB! 
I am glad I got the hell out of there with my life. 
He almost killed me with an overdose of vitamin D too! 
He diagnosed me with narcolepsy.

He is a mad scientist!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> @madness00 You adding any opiates?



Nah, i don't get off on anything other than stims and weed.

About to take some kratom now though, just to take the edge off.

Yeah man, this pile is getting good. Just over a week and i have 38 adderalls, 2 crack rocks and a ball of coke.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Yeah. It was horrific for weeks!!!
> 
> I do not trust that specialist now either and I am never going back to him!!
> 
> He is not my regular doctor.
> 
> This specialist guy wanted to give me GHB!
> I am glad I got the hell out of there with my life.
> He almost killed me with an overdose of vitamin D too!
> He diagnosed me with narcolepsy.
> 
> He is a mad scientist!!



Ok the GHB won me back a little lol. That shit is amazing


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Some of her doctors honestly sound like they got their degrees from Russia with a pile of cash.



This guy is an award winning specialist.
supposedly!
sleep specialist, headache specialist, and neurologist.

He is crazy! He wanted me to take six gabapentin a day/ night and then GHB and Botox injections every 3 months.

NO WAY!

The fucker almost killed me twice!

I cannot wait to see my good old pain doctor.
I need his help!


----------



## Xorkoth

I think CH is just trying to get to 100k posts and this whole manic thing is just an act.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I think CH is just trying to get to 100k posts and this whole manic thing is just an act.



I also have this theory


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was considering that theory, as well.


----------



## Painful One

How many times do you figure CH has had sex in this thread?

I am going with 300 times.


----------



## Painful One

For CH 





Can we handle it? 
I don’t know if we can handle it! 
LOL!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I think CH is just trying to get to 100k posts and this whole manic thing is just an act.


I legit am going thorugh mania/depressive swings man I can't help it.  

I AM SO HAPPY dude something REALLY GOOD happened for me in real life

I'm so excited I don't even wanna tell anyone I don't know iRL

it's like

a life dream come true for me

better than sex (WAIT WHAT AM I SAYING?) almost as good as sex or on par with it

on par with being the biggest dicked guy at the spa

on par with taking E, K and mushrooms at the spa and being the 2nd biggest dick guy there when JAMAL with his BBC walks up to you and sucks you off for a minute

on par with JAMAL hitting on you where ya'll can get off and fuck for a minute but you're too high and helping your HOT friend out w/ his shit

on par with feeling the last dose of MDMA I took for a whole week because I'm living a natural LIFE IS GOOD HIGH life


----------



## Xorkoth

I know I believe you, I'm just fucking around


----------



## Painful One

I got a freight train coming my way!

But I am happy for you CH!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Weerddd.

I'm coming up on the kratom and could use some good tunes after this cigarette.


----------



## devilsgospel

I like how CH tells us he can't talk about stuff but then begins to say a ton about it

We're all friends here do away with your vagueness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> For CH ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we handle it?
> I don’t know if we can handle it!
> LOL!!


YA'LL CAN'T HANDLE THIS

It's like a life dream come true

and I'm going to be so happy just getting STAGE 1 complete


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yesterday i __________ and __________ I NEED TO FUCK NOWWWWWW


----------



## Xorkoth

BORKBORKBORK


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We're just jelly CH. Your form of expression is very radical.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> We're just jelly CH. Your form of expression is very radical.



I am not because emotionally me and CH are polar opposites.

But you know what they say, opposites attract


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I like how CH tells us he can't talk about stuff but then begins to say a ton about it
> 
> We're all friends here do away with your vagueness


well if it was sex or drugs I'd eventually spill the beans

this is something i am intentionally keeping to myself


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> well if it was sex or drugs I'd eventually spill the beans
> 
> this is something i am intentionally keeping to myself



Well I'd say you're not very good at it so far


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ohs hit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i was typing so high i thought I was PMing you this is a thread

shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> We're just jelly CH. Your form of expression is very radical.


THANK YOU BRO SO ARE YOURS

KEEP WRITING AND BELIEVE IN YOURSELF
YOU HAVE THE GIFT TOO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Well I'd say you're not very good at it so far


did I accidentally post it because I took so much dxm



madness00 said:


> Yesterday i __________ and __________ I NEED TO FUCK NOWWWWWW


yeah that's basically 110% of all my posts lately

I had to jerk off for the first time in like a month haha I was like "wow porn how do you do that" haha it's been so long

I took up to 300mg

I want to be cognisent enough to walk around and pass out in public and act like I am meditating but not so much I'm non-responsive for too long of intervals

can I push to maybe 

wait what's 

I can't math this is a good sign I'll just take an extra 75mg more until they're gone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck you DG 

I'm busy having sex with satan

and he likes my D so life is working out for me

YOU AIN'T GETTIN THE STORY OUT OF ME

i love you brah

</bipolar as fuck>
NEED BENZOS SEND BENZOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm gonna get really fucking high as shit imma keep eating this dxm like candy

later doggos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so tickled pink that I can't even

like

I'm oozing positive based radiation like alpha particles

i must be radioactive right now

don't come near me or you'll get cancer brb cancer I CAN MAKE ALL THE BRB CANCER JOKES yes






all
cops
are
bastards

except the ones who would bring me drugs and have sex w/ me, which is like, yeah there's probably a few ones like that I just haven't fucked 'em yet

so until then...............


----------



## Captain.Heroin

On the right drugs i am just peachy

If there wasnt a drug war and i could do whatever i want it would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My head feels good i like the visuals and body is numb

Better save thr dxm i have left for not feeling like total shit because i am sure i will without it.

48 hours.  Time is an illusion.  I have enough antihistamines to sleep through this hell.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> On the right drugs i am just peachy
> 
> If there wasnt a drug war and i could do whatever i want it would be fucking awesome.


The drug war stops u getting drugs?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> i was typing so high i thought I was PMing you this is a thread
> 
> shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> The drug war stops u getting drugs?


THAT'S NOT THE POINT it's the PRINCIPAL of the matter.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'M GONNA FUCK or at least get my dick sucked

...that's hot

the universe throws you a bone

or a boner

and you make due with it

gay306


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck is is is everyone talking about? I have been reading through pages of nonsense and am completely lost. Is this what drug addiction looks like. Fuck! Just nonsense, I should have listened to Nancy Reagan and said NO!
> 
> JK, lol, hahaha! This whole thread looks like the mind of someone with Tourette’s! Thanks @Captain.Heroin
> 
> This my 50th post!


LOL

literally I've been on a 2+ month long drug binge


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> JK, lol, hahaha! This whole thread looks like the mind of someone with Tourette’s! Thanks @Captain.Heroin




10/10 --- 101 description


----------



## Shady's Fox

local pd on their way


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Painful One

I love the police!


----------



## Painful One

@The Wizard of the Creek

 Nice one! 

I am The Goddess of The Sea! 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Painful One

We need some music in here!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## geekgrl

I'm late again I missed lots of sensible conversation!

I did a bad thing and got on it again, now wired on crack and in bed, in the arms of the man who I was supposed to be 'just friends' with. Oops.

Some heroin would indeed be nice right now. Oh well. I need to stop doing this on a school night.




The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What the fuck is is is everyone talking about? I have been reading through pages of nonsense and am completely lost. Is this what drug addiction looks like. Fuck! Just nonsense, I should have listened to Nancy Reagan and said NO!
> 
> JK, lol, hahaha! This whole thread looks like the mind of someone with Tourette’s! Thanks @Captain.Heroin
> 
> This my 50th post!



Yep. If you had enough drugs it makes perfect sense! I blame the @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It happens.  I get in bed with men too sometimes.


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## Shady's Fox

You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. You have the right to an attorney. If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be appointed for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sometimes you need to sleep with someone that smells like you. That’s why I only sleep with hobos.
> 
> *only the cute ones*



*NSFW*: 










THIS....
is SO going to be me

in T minus a few hours

I'm gonna crawl back to FUCK BACK TO LIFE


----------



## mal3volent

Looks like papa smurf v.28 days later


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Kaden_Nite

Painful One said:


> We need some music in here!


EXÀCTAMUNDO.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That man is pulling a giant turd! Evil, just evil!
> 
> Sexy?


It's an incredibly sexy movie IIRC

banned in Australia



> *L.A. Zombie*, the latest movie from Canadian filmmaker Bruce LaBruce, has been *banned* from The Melbourne International Film Festival. The announcement was made after the film was officially selected by the festival and announced in its catalogue.











						Bruce LaBruce is Banned in Australia
					

Canadian filmmaker Bruce LaBruce is a frequent Vice contributor, who, aside from interviewing fashion gods and sending us photos of prosthetic limbs, has just finished a new movie, called L.A. Zombie.




					www.vice.com
				




we have incredibly sexy 1st amendment rights here


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

blue banana is blue


----------



## Hylight

it's blown ♡


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I decided I'm being a buzzkill so I kicked ME out of the lounge

PERMB&

for at least 1 hour until I have ALCOHOL


----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Snort some Nestle Nesquik until then. It now has vitamins in it too!



One time I replaced my heroin with that and threw it away to trick my girlfriend at the time. I'm an asshole basically.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> You wanna go to a sauna with @jose ribas da silva and me, PO?



confess schizo you want to go only with me and then you invited her just because you're shy and think that I am unapproachable


----------



## jose ribas da silva

devilsgospel said:


> One time I replaced my heroin with that and threw it away to trick my girlfriend at the time. I'm an asshole basically.



modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am totally happy. 

Intrusive thoughts cant win.  

Feeling good about my life.  

Friends fam and fuckin for life
SEND FUDGE


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I had a relapse, back to alprazolam, 1 month taking it, I have been tapering it down and today is the withdrawal day, that's sucks


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Having an increased production of hydrochloric acid that is literally burning me, consuming me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

That's a fucking disgusting cursed problem, how can be possible that I cannot enjoy not even a small moment without anxiety, had a nice day today, spend my afternoon with a cute girl, sex and love, and I am consumed by anxiety even during sex, what the fuck, i can bet that I should blame weed for this, but, i cannot stop smoking so that I will never know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I go manic coming off it.  Abnormal reaction.  I know.  Have beers gonna chill at home.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I go manic coming off it.  Abnormal reaction.  I know.  Have beers gonna chill at home.



I don't wanna be that guy who armchair psychs you but maybe you would benefit greatly from something like Lamictal. I used to take it for what I was labeled with (which I don't agree with) and it was possibly the only medication I was ever prescribed that actually improved me mentally.


----------



## devilsgospel

jose ribas da silva said:


> That's a fucking disgusting cursed problem, how can be possible that I cannot enjoy not even a small moment without anxiety, had a nice day today, spend my afternoon with a cute girl, sex and love, and I am consumed by anxiety even during sex, what the fuck, i can bet that I should blame weed for this, but, i cannot stop smoking so that I will never know



I know that feel bro. When I stopped smoking though a lot of that was alleviated. Not all of it, but a good deal. Now I'm just working on my aggressive apathy for anything relating to interpersonal relationships of any kind. Not going that well. That's what I had benzos for.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I don't wanna be that guy who armchair psychs you but maybe you would benefit greatly from something like Lamictal. I used to take it for what I was labeled with (which I don't agree with) and it was possibly the only medication I was ever prescribed that actually improved me mentally.


you're not the 1st person who told me that bro

it's not indicated for my mental health disorders

i can't get it prescribed

also if I kill the mania I'll just be back in depression and that's not good for anyone. 

My brain hasn't learned a healthy in between yet.

OH SHIT I'M GETTING THE *eVERY BREATH FEELS LIKE AN ORGHASM* thing again

dxm alcohol and shatter

that shit works

what


----------



## Captain.Heroin

this beer goes out to all my DG friends

@devilsgospel

who are suffering without their benzos/dissos

because WE ARE ALL HUMAN AND NEED A LITTLE LOVING if our brains aren't lit up like a christmas tree

HAIL SATAN



stay in the free world brother and we can party some time, do what you have to, HAIL SATAN!

I'm gonna have ice cream then pass out alone because I NEED MY CUDDLE PUDDLE and I love feeling the warmth of another person

but passing out around others is hard

for my PTSD riddled body

i bet you madness is the type of guy to tap my ass then ask for his space os he can pass out
just like me

so hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i bet you mal is the type who likes to cuddle afterward but once he's asleep he prefers waking up w/ a dick NOT inside of him

I konw the types who LIKE that

ie most of my lovers, like myself, i like a little date rape

i'm not going on a date to not get fucked

so if I wake up with my dick wet it's all good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

will fuck for food
will fuck for a place to sleep
will fuck for drugs
will fuck for love

tis the nature of the freedom of peach

imPEACHment iirc

ok SPICY needs a big boy nap I'll delete all my other crap because I like this one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL "we ran into some problems"

sure did

can't delete my own posts

oh well mal you have to live w/ it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what is ice cream

basically pure sugar and cream with flavorings and more milkfat

what do you like in your coffee

NOTHING BECAUSE BLACK LIVES MATTER

bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

anyone who knows me how I like my coffee black but love ice cream AND WILL COMBINE THEM BUT NOT IN THE SAME MOUTHFUL knows exactly what kind of person i am

MY NAME IS MEMPHIS AND I LIKE TO EAT BOOTY

[deliberately buys a brand of beer for extra 10% alcohol]
[gets mad at self for only having 75mg dxm and 2 beers which is really more like 4 x 12 oz]
[gets mad at self for having shatter but having to be CONSERVATIVE with it]

THE PAIN......SHE CONTINUES...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yes prolly still manic
yes prolly still not dealing w/ grief well
yes prolly gonna do my crazy thing as long as i can NEVER STOP THE MADNESS

madness bb I love you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just realized my carb/protein then fat/sugar craving is like eating an animal and then eating the skin of it when you've eaten it all

all my primal instincts are coming out like FUCK literally and I can't help it

this is pretty intense


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like a VAMPYRKOFFIN spider sucking out the BLOOD


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> will fuck for food
> will fuck for a place to sleep
> will fuck for drugs
> will fuck for love
> 
> tis the nature of the freedom of peach
> 
> imPEACHment iirc
> 
> ok SPICY needs a big boy nap I'll delete all my other crap because I like this one


Will fuck for place to sleep? Does that make u a hobosexual?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i tried googling for a black metal song and got a suicide help line number as the first google result

that's pretty fucking hot


----------



## Specified

what about Jamal?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Will fuck for place to sleep? Does that make u a hobosexual?


LOL

well I can't sleep because of mental health so I am not really sure

I mostly fuck for a bed to rest my eyeswideopen body in

it's like methsleep but I'm legit could test negative for it

because It's been OVER A MONTH + and I feel like ANY RESIDUAL AMOUNTO F IT IS STILL MAKING ME WIREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

y'all don't know this feeling, it's like a very unique reaction to whatever my brain is going through


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> what about Jamal?


Jamal stroked dicks w/ me and sucked it for a minute

it was pretty hot

I love JAMAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Jamal if you're reading this I MISS YOU BB YOU HAVE AN AMAZING DICK KEEP FLOPPING THAT FOOT LONG+ AROUND


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear Jamal

When we were in the bathroom and I saw your dolphin dick swinging between your huge legs I thought maybe in a parallel universe where my friend isn't by my side freaking out

He likes the pussy anyways I'm on the scent of testosterone and manliness you know I have to follow that shit to the end brah

Cum on me brah
CH


----------



## Specified

I think his is getting better as longer as he steers clear of meth and takes Horny Goatweed and other supplements. Nup no meth for a week lmfao even though you can read his wickr.........oh and zephyrs


----------



## Specified

how bout Bjork?


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> confess schizo you want to go only with me and then you invited her just because you're shy and think that I am unapproachable





jose ribas da silva said:


> confess schizo you want to go only with me and then you invited her just because you're shy and think that I am unapproachable


Youre out of my league just for a gay sex.   However for a threesome we would just be fine.


----------



## schizopath

Not buying heroin anymore. Same thing as last time = only like 2 hours of sleep for some fucking reason.


----------



## geekgrl

Wow the captain is on one! I am definitely being good tonight and going for a full nights sleep. 3hrs means I'm a bit broken. 

Without drugs I'm confused. This shit makes much more sense when I'm wired.


----------



## mal3volent

geekgrl said:


> Wow the captain is on one!



I bet he is. Probably on two or three tbph.


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am running out of drugs
> 
> I have one dab of shatter
> 
> ______ of ______ yeah i Konw cryptic. It's legal so it's like blah right.
> 
> antihistamines
> 
> dxm
> 
> that's it
> 
> I don't know why 2020 made me a dissociative drug addict but it did DEAL WITH IT
> 
> What can I do
> 
> Should I go to the gay bar and hit on people for drinks
> 
> I can do that





Captain.Heroin said:


> esp because high dose liquor and 0.5mg alprazolam and food and CRAVING BETTER DRUGS except it's more like just 1 psych and cannabis
> 
> and I have neither
> 
> so DOGGOS gotta make due
> 
> thank god I HAVE A LOT of antihistamines


What;s cryptic?


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I am alive by Wednesday to Friday then things SHOULD/MAYBE will work out.
> 
> That's me being optimistic.  I can do it.


That's right. Only three days. I can make it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Wow the captain is on one! I am definitely being good tonight and going for a full nights sleep. 3hrs means I'm a bit broken.
> 
> Without drugs I'm confused. This shit makes much more sense when I'm wired.


I was legit losing my mind without cannabis I legit have to have it I woke up without DXM in my system I feel okay it's just I needed dab every now and then


----------



## Hylight

_where ahve all the good tines gone _


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was legit losing my mind without cannabis I legit have to have it I woke up without DXM in my system I feel okay it's just I needed dab every now and then


Times with no weed are bad. I think it would send me bananas


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Times with no weed are bad. I think it would send me bananas


Like legit 24 hours without it and I'm crawling at my skin screaming and the intrusive thoughts to commit suicide/hurt myself are very strong.

It's just an intrusive thought and I can avoid it but HOLY SHIT is it intense.  It's like an instinct to fuck, just as strong but like inverted and turned against the self.  It kind of sucks.  

But I'll be 100% OK I have FRIENDS IN HIGH PLACES who are helping me stay high because they see me struggling. 

the color of the day is THE COPS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO FUCK THE WHORES


----------



## geekgrl

I need to stop buying drugs, but I have willpower of zero, when willl I learn!


----------



## schizopath

Hmm, I assume it takes more willpower to get drugs than to quit them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> I need to stop buying drugs, but I have willpower of zero, when willl I learn!


This is where I'm at like if I'm out on my luck I absolutely have to get at least some alcohol and cannabis.

I'm weak, I know.  My friends are like "aww but he's hot" so they help me out.  My looks aren't going to last forever so I'm planning for a suicide when my looks go because it would only be logical at that point.

Or maybe when you get ugly that's when you have to get a job.  I haven't been clued in yet.

I frankly don't like or want to contribute to society.  The world I live in is largely one I don't want to live in.

4 beers, some benzos, some DXM (don't want to take becausae I'll want more than the amount I have) and some cannabis extract. 

THE MADNESS CONTINUES



schizopath said:


> Hmm, I assume it takes more willpower to get drugs than to quit them


It's totally the opposite though it's so easy to buy so hard to quit when you have a real habit. 

If you find it easy to quit you're probably not an addict and are just intuitively trying to heal your brain.

I absolutely cannot stop cannabis it's like a hardcore addiction/need for my brain.  

I'm in CB-1 WD and the sweating sucks.  My GI tract hates me.  My whole body/brain is screaming FUCK YOU TAKE A DAB THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU WAITING SO LONG FOR and I have to wait to teach myself some form of patience.  You have

NO IDEA

how hard it is unless you're in my shoes.  I've been using cannabis for 15 years and that shit is like my bread and butter.  

The yawning/throes of WD are telling me IT'S OK TAKE MORE DRUGS and I'm like NO YOU STUPID GIT and I want to slam my head against a wall until I'm unconscious to stop the craving.  It's sick.  It's not normal.  

if I can use less drugs and suck more dick it'll all balance out.


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is where I'm at like if I'm out on my luck I absolutely have to get at least some alcohol and cannabis.
> 
> I'm weak, I know.  My friends are like "aww but he's hot" so they help me out.  My looks aren't going to last forever so I'm planning for a suicide when my looks go because it would only be logical at that point.
> 
> Or maybe when you get ugly that's when you have to get a job.  I haven't been clued in yet.
> 
> I frankly don't like or want to contribute to society.  The world I live in is largely one I don't want to live in.
> 
> 4 beers, some benzos, some DXM (don't want to take becausae I'll want more than the amount I have) and some cannabis extract.
> 
> THE MADNESS CONTINUES
> 
> if I can use less drugs and suck more dick it'll all balance out.


I'm super weak. I used to be ok when I worked full time now I'm just happy go lucky


----------



## geekgrl

I never run out of weed. That would be hell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> I never run out of weed. That would be hell


YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL 

I ran 100% out and had to go buy more yesterday and my friend who LENT me money was like ENCOURAGING ME TO because he knows how bad I'll get without it 

and I literally can't waste like 2 months of my life on a withdrawal I'll probably just relapse on anyways I'll just kill myself now. 

I just have to BE SMART and not STUPID this go around.  BE SMART cpt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god I just started screaming "oh my god thank you" and shrieking like a monkey

I'm gonna lose my mind

it's gonna be ok

it's
gonna
be
ok

you

just

need
to
not
NOT
buy a lot of drugs
just SOME
and chillax and spend the rest on bills and shit and save some because you're an addict
please
please god
PLEASE LISTEN TO ME GOD
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## geekgrl

geekgrl said:


> I never run out of weed. That would be hell


....or benzos. I am good at limiting those or they just make me cry. but I seem to be turning into a bit of a crack head lately  not good. I blame the lack of opiates in my life...... I feel  it's making me go a bit perculiar . Anyway. Deffo an early night tonight. I really have had a great Monday and Tuesday, nothing to do tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my
GOD
that was
delicious
i was like
nutting in my pants over that dab of shatter

oh thank you god
THANK YOU GOD
I have to show my thanks with my rock hard D because that's what the universe seems to appreciate most about me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> ....or benzos. I am good at limiting those or they just make me cry. but I seem to be turning into a bit of a crack head lately  not good. I blame the lack of opiates in my life...... I feel  it's making me go a bit perculiar . Anyway. Deffo an early night tonight. I really have had a great Monday and Tuesday, nothing to do tomorrow.


I went like a whole MONTH without benzos AND I HAD A HYPNOTIC AND XANAX ON HAND and like

I was losing my shit going manic as fuck

but no cravings/withdrawal. 

My brain is.... um..... unusual, to say the least.  

But CB-1 withdrawal FORGET IT game over.


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god I just started screaming "oh my god thank you" and shrieking like a monkey
> 
> I'm gonna lose my mind
> 
> it's gonna be ok
> 
> it's
> gonna
> be
> ok
> 
> you
> 
> just
> 
> need
> to
> not
> NOT
> buy a lot of drugs
> just SOME
> and chillax and spend the rest on bills and shit and save some because you're an addict
> please
> please god
> PLEASE LISTEN TO ME GOD
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Oh my god I feel EXACTLY the same? R u my twin from across the pond?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh, papa, yes, oh god, I feel it, I feel my brain thanking me it's like yes bro you needed that your shit wasn't going to work out without this


----------



## geekgrl

Unusual brain?  I can relate


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Oh my god I feel EXACTLY the same? R u my twin from across the pond?


probably

i got past the heroin wd and all but

I KNOW it will mean I get addicted again if I use hard opiates again.

The weaker ones like pharmaceuticals DON'T EVEN INTEREST ME.  I have been SHOWN them and I'm like "yeah whatever that's nothing" lol

but HEROIN/BUPE = game over.  Like I will end up in hell/dead.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Unusual brain?  I can relate


I also eat psychedelics like candy and I fucking love them.  

I absolutely need cannabis or my brain isn't right.  I can't ever overdo it again.  Oh wow this sucks.  I have to dab NORMALLY.  Forever.  

when people let you down you always have your families to back you up, it's great.  I'd do anything for them.  My peeps know I got their back, it's great.  You can walk on water.  You can fly in the sky.  Gonna be sky high when I die.  Oh yeah.  

Fuck I have to get ready and leave soon  I would so rather just sit here and vegetate today.  I look sexier the older I get right now and when my looks start going I won't care to carry it on forever.  

Finding someone to potentially settle down with is good but when their last dude left them it's like yea I probably will break his heart too






i played this for just 2 of my friends and they lol'd heartily.  

I have fucked every love situation I ever had up.  Well it takes two to tango.  I am beginning to believe I really belong alone and can't wait to die alone.  BTW the guy I like def doesn't like sleeping next to me at night like I don't either normally but doing that with my other friend is super hot so I'm thinking I like the sex the most w/ him but there is someone sexier in my life. 

And there's like 0% chance in hell of me ever telling someone that without wrecking their little manheart.  

WHEN THEY CRY... but it's the truth though.  Maybe I should just come out and say it.  Be like "ur only my #2 brah".  LOL.  Oh god.  NO DON'T DO THAT CPT YOU ARE AN IDIOT don't borderline this one too. 

LULZ. 

He really likes the sex too though.  So as long as I just play the "sex" card and keep it to that I know I'll be getting it.  

IRL listening to black metal and occasionally screaming as I see fit.  Kind of wakes you up but also relaxes you.  SATANSATANSATAN

This black metal is really good and it's going to suck having to not listen to any for a hot minute.  Fuck I really need help and I'm gonna have to ask for it *again* today.  

Every time I have to ask for help it humbles me and it makes me feel like a piece of shit that can't do everything on their own.  No one person can but seriously it makes me feel awful.  My god growing an ego too quick.  Need more DXM.  Thank god I have $ this time.  Oh god.  So going to buy like 4 bottles of it minimum.  


NEVER
STOP
THE
MADNESS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have 20 mins doggos.  I am so high I won't need to take another dab. 

But holy shit am I so trying to be 100% clean and it's HARD.  I don't even know why I'm trying I just am, alright?  



*MAJOR SIGH* I can do this, for at least like, a week or something.  I can maybe just dab for a week.  I don't have to.  I can wait.  I CAN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fuck.... fuck my life.  I can't stop with this overdrive shit.  

I get boners in public and shit like I'm a teenager.  All over again.  That's what going manic is like.  Fucking manic overdrive shit is real.  

I would take some more alprazolam but I don't HAVE to.  I'm not GOING to.  I won't even bring it with me.  FUCK.  

This is brought to you by the TAKE ALL THE DRUGS campaign especially the benzos those are some good shit.  Just don't overdo the hypnotics that shit BITES DOGGOS' BALLS.  

I did have four beers last night.  That shouldn't be fucking me up.  It's quitting stuff like dxm I think.  I really shouldn't do so much dxm.  COME ON CPT gotta surface for water w/ your brain sometimes  fuuuuuuck

Maybe I should go stare at my benzos and cry because I won't let myself take them and then just go about my day.  I'm so sick minded for having something that will help and not using it.  This isn't normal.  I know.


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> IRL listening to black metal and occasionally screaming as I see fit. Kind of wakes you up but also relaxes you. SATANSATANSATAN


That just sounds scary! I'm more of a raver so I'd rather sing some happy tunes. I drove to Chester today and with 2x12 inch subs and  2 amps my car was loud! 


Captain.Heroin said:


> I can maybe just dab for a week.


 tbf that sounds quite hard. But I might need to do this soon, people keep corrupting me though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> That just sounds scary! I'm more of a raver so I'd rather sing some happy tunes. I drove to Chester today and with 2x12 inch subs and  2 amps my car was loud!
> tbf that sounds quite hard. But I might need to do this soon, people keep corrupting me though.


oh trust me if I'm at the club with the right drugs I can get down to techno too.  It's just not like SOBER music for me you feel.  

I do like putting on some good live sets every now and then, electronic, hard techno etc. can be good.  I just never got heavy into this music because I was never heavy into the club scene before.  

I love noise, power electronics, death/black metal, electronic/techno at times (gotta be in the right mood).  Ambient/field recordings are good too.  I listen to a lot of off the wall shit.  

I'm going to EAT BREAKFAST instead of DRUGS it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> tbf that sounds quite hard. But I might need to do this soon, people keep corrupting me though.


oh that sounds amazing i wish i had friends putting more drugs in me

it's like PUT DRUGS IN HERE OMP OMP OMP

but for real though I won't do heroin/bupe ever again... and some other ones I just will never do again.  For whatever reason.  Like I never liked cocaine/crack.  Seems pointless with meth everywhere now.  And I don't like that one anymore too.  I'm all about psychelics, weed, and DOWNERS I MISS MY DOWNERS


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Fuck.... fuck my life.  I can't stop with this overdrive shit.
> 
> I get boners in public and shit like I'm a teenager.  All over again.  That's what going manic is like.  Fucking manic overdrive shit is real.
> 
> I would take some more alprazolam but I don't HAVE to.  I'm not GOING to.  I won't even bring it with me.  FUCK.
> 
> This is brought to you by the TAKE ALL THE DRUGS campaign especially the benzos those are some good shit.  Just don't overdo the hypnotics that shit BITES DOGGOS' BALLS.
> 
> I did have four beers last night.  That shouldn't be fucking me up.  It's quitting stuff like dxm I think.  I really shouldn't do so much dxm.  COME ON CPT gotta surface for water w/ your brain sometimes  fuuuuuuck
> 
> Maybe I should go stare at my benzos and cry because I won't let myself take them and then just go about my day.  I'm so sick minded for having something that will help and not using it.  This isn't normal.  I know.



I was taking at least 30mg DXM a day for like the past week and I just recently stopped and I actually feel really good. It almost always gives me an afterglow rather than any kind of withdrawal. Then again I'm probably not using it enough to cause dependence.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gotta run doggos


----------



## Hylight

Now i will find peace of mind
Finally found a way of thinking
Tried the rest found the best
Stormy day won't find me sinking

I can't conceal it like I know I did before
I got to tell you now the ship is ready
Waiting on the shore.

Dare to look face the test on the eve
When you set sailing
What you've learned what you've earned
Ship of joy will stop you failing.

I can't conceal it like I know I did before
I got to tell you now the ship is ready
Waiting on the shore.

Wind is high so am I
As the shore sinks in the distance.
Dreams unfold seek the gold.
Gold that's brighter than sunlight.

Sail away see the day
Dawning on a new horizon
Gold's insight shining bright
Brighter than the sun that's rising.

3000 sails on high are straining in the wind
A raging sea below is this voyage coming to an end ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god that was beautiful 

please repost in words, i think people would love it

is that something you wrote hylight?


----------



## Shady's Fox

water pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok doggos i'm gonna have 1 more dab and go because I was a good doggo and didn't take any dxm or benzos

and I AM LOVED and IT'S GOING TO BE ALRIGHT


----------



## Shady's Fox

thats good to hear cap

u are not a buzzkill anymore

although u sound like a broken record

ur not that much of a buzzkill but still

ur on the good path keep it, doggo bark will be proud


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> thats good to hear cap
> 
> u are not a buzzkill anymore
> 
> although u sound like a broken record
> 
> ur not that much of a buzzkill but still
> 
> ur on the good path keep it, doggo bark will be proud



Yeah I'm glad too now we just have to work on the broken record part


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god that was beautiful
> 
> please repost in words, i think people would love it
> 
> is that something you wrote hylight?


no, i just rewrote it because it inspires as you do so well  !  ♡


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so f'd and i love it. 

Only 2 dabs.  Somehow things are working out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Still so.high i forgot.it is still feb

Wow

Time doesnt fly by during some fun its fucking awesome SANICGOFAST


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Smoking weed now, trying to stay calm this time, no anxiety, I'll see whether it works, perhaps is the cow shit mixed with my bricked weed that is generating my anxiety, I don't like cows


----------



## geekgrl

Deffo no stims tonight. I wanna sleep like a baby. Till tomorrow


----------



## geekgrl

Xanax time, starting early means I hopefully should get up early. I seriously need to sort my sleeping pattern out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was so fucking intoxicated yay imma get wasted


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Xanax time, starting early means I hopefully should get up early. I seriously need to sort my sleeping pattern out.


I cant sleep unless i take bzds alcohol or wear myself out with a lot of sex.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm out of kratom, out of money until my federal refund or work check comes, and in the grips of probation.

At least I have tobacco and food.

_And 38 Adderall and a ball of coke hehehehe._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is good i have alcohol and shatter and food

thank
god

omg

was gonna starve to death with this 6000 calorie/day appetite bullshit


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> life is good i have alcohol and shatter and food
> 
> thank
> god
> 
> omg
> 
> was gonna starve to death with this 6000 calorie/day appetite bullshit


Post a pic in the nudie thread capt. I wanna see the man that fucks all these other men. Are u an Adonis?


----------



## devilsgospel

I went and saw my PO today for the first time this year for my transfer (I had to call HIM) and I didn't even get tested or anything. He was also like "yeah I'm supposed to fingerprint you but I'm not doin that" lol.

I could've been doing all kinds of shit all along but I'm a good boy.


----------



## SS373dOH

Y'all need jeebis.


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> I went and saw my PO today for the first time this year for my transfer (I had to call HIM) and I didn't even get tested or anything. He was also like "yeah I'm supposed to fingerprint you but I'm not doin that" lol.
> 
> I could've been doing all kinds of shit all along but I'm a good boy.


if u had been using I guarantee u would have been tested. It’s just the way it goes


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> if u had been using I guarantee u would have been tested. It’s just the way it goes



Yeah that's also something I thought about. With my luck that would absolutely happen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah I'm glad too now we just have to work on the broken record part


nah i just need more sex and drugs

i flirted w/ my friend he liked it when i was acting all cocky and grabbing my dick it was hot

i can't help that i'm a love machine


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah that's also something I thought about. With my luck that would absolutely happen.


But sobriety is, as the kids nowadays like to say, the bees knees !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Post a pic in the nudie thread capt. I wanna see the man that fucks all these other men. Are u an Adonis?


lol um

no comment

and no pix i am too bashful at least for full body

my D is pretty big i imagine this is what most of the doggos are enjoying when they are borking on it

i would vid tape my hottest sex encounter from last/this year but he is totes not that open w/ his body like way less so than me

i will walk around naked in public not giving a fuck

have posted my peen before here but that's it

PTAHKET was going to get to see my whole body but I was too bashful *shy*

i have a banging body though you can see abs and am ideal weight so everything is well defined right now

so kind of yeah?  beauty is in the eye of the beholder though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol i went

no comment

then posted

all the comments

hahahahahah


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol um
> 
> no comment
> 
> and no pix i am too bashful at least for full body
> 
> my D is pretty big i imagine this is what most of the doggos are enjoying when they are borking on it
> 
> i would vid tape my hottest sex encounter from last/this year but he is totes not that open w/ his body like way less so than me
> 
> i will walk around naked in public not giving a fuck
> 
> have posted my peen before here but that's it
> 
> PTAHKET was going to get to see my whole body but I was too bashful *shy*
> 
> i have a banging body though you can see abs and am ideal weight so everything is well defined right now
> 
> so kind of yeah?  beauty is in the eye of the beholder though


I’ve seen pics of u. Can’t remember if here or reddit but I remember the pics.


----------



## geekgrl

Soso78 said:


> Post a pic in the nudie thread capt. I wanna see the man that fucks all these other men.


Agreed!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> I’ve seen pics of u. Can’t remember if here or reddit but I remember the pics.


when ur a narcissist you can be obsessed w/ your own body

or mine idgaf but that's pretty shallow iirc

just love the body you got right

or not I mean self hatred is always there

SATAN hears ur tears


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Agreed!


SOMEONE got to see my dick recently

and I posted the dick

basically that's all I'm good for the rest of the package is hot but the dick is where it's at iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

next thing u know they'll be askin where I whore myself out at in Vegas so they can come get fucked for $100

PTAHKET getting it for free
so is MADNESSBRAH I'll at least jerk his sexy ass off, a hand job is pretty fun

and then um

no more free peep show prolly

i'm very glad ppl are that obsessed w/ me though it makes me feel wanted and loved  be sure to be that loving to yourselves doggos


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey Soso hey devils gospel. How do I send a picture of dick so that everyone can see it?



Send it directly to Cap he's the BL dick inspector. If he deems it acceptable he will then post it in the appropriate thread


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> next thing u know they'll be askin where I whore myself out at in Vegas so they can come get fucked for $100


Serious question. Did u post pics here or did I see them elsewhere?


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey Soso hey devils gospel. How do I send a picture of dick so that everyone can see it?



White House:
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue , Washington D.C.

New York Times
 620 Eighth Avenue, New York, NY 10018


----------



## Soso78

devilsgospel said:


> Send it directly to Cap he's the BL dick inspector. If he deems it acceptable he will then post it in the appropriate thread


he hasn’t deemed one unacceptable so far.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Serious question. Did u post pics here or did I see them elsewhere?


you probably saw them reposted elsewhere because someone has been naughty

i probably posted my dick here in the lounge many times though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> White House:
> 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue , Washington D.C.


This is where I live and MAL magically guessed the dick I suck.  

SEND ALL UR DRUGS TO THIS ADDRESS be sure it's a white powder in an envelope without any baggie or anything I don't need that I snort directly out of envelopes kthx 

LOVE U DOGGOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> he hasn’t deemed one unacceptable so far.


that's probably true


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> you probably saw them reposted elsewhere because someone has been naughty
> 
> i probably posted my dick here in the lounge many times though


Ok I couldn’t remember where I saw ur pic.
Post another dick pic capt. 
Let’s see what all these fuckbois are gettin


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> SOMEONE got to see my dick recently
> 
> and I posted the dick
> 
> basically that's all I'm good for the rest of the package is hot but the dick is where it's at iirc


Oh I see! 

Would still like to see the whole 'hot' package you talk about. The ladies (or guys) need eye candy


----------



## mal3volent

Caps got a two-hander.


----------



## geekgrl

Sorry I should behave myself. Sleep deprivation


----------



## Soso78

geekgrl said:


> Sorry I should behave myself. Sleep deprivation


Yes u should behave yourself on the internet where no one knows who U are or even gives a fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Ok I couldn’t remember where I saw ur pic.
> Post another dick pic capt.
> Let’s see what all these fuckbois are gettin


i posted one in this thread

and one for PTAHKET

i'll repost PTAHKET's pic I made just for HIM


----------



## Captain.Heroin

geekgrl said:


> Sorry I should behave myself. Sleep deprivation


hehhehe

I spend up to 7 days w/o sleep it's pretty sick

ok let me dig up that pic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol iw asn't even fully hard

haha

let me find a better pic like one from this morning when I wake up with a RAGING BONER.  Let me see if I can get that online (I'm kind of fucked up)


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey Soso hey devils gospel. How do I send a picture of dick so that everyone can see it?


Get cool with the guy that sends those annoying nationwide emergency alerts to everyone's cell phones.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol I DELETED IT

because I didn't want him knowing i'm text flirting/sleeping w/ someone else

that's naturally quite smart of me

yea it's gone

poof

sorry

for HIS eyes only

you'll have to wait a few lifetimes till u level to his level it's like he's SOOoOOOOooOoOoo fucking hot.  He's def hotter than I am gonna be when I reach his age.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Caps got a two-hander.


yeah pretty much this one

I do jerk off w/ both hands

sometiems I just use the one around the tip because I'm trying to cum quick and just need to whack it out thinking of MADNESS pounding MAL's cute *butt*

damn boy I fucking need to cum shit

I'm supposed to be fucking HIM but.... life.... and boner arrrr

will have to hold this into my pants it's gonna EXPLODEEE shittt

have an open offer to 3 guys hoping ONE of them hits me up JUST ONE ahhh ONE is all it takes to get me off PLSSS boissss cpt needs to unload


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol I DELETED IT
> 
> because I didn't want him knowing i'm text flirting/sleeping w/ someone else
> 
> that's naturally quite smart of me
> 
> yea it's gone
> 
> poof
> 
> sorry
> 
> for HIS eyes only
> 
> you'll have to wait a few lifetimes till u level to his level it's like he's SOOoOOOOooOoOoo fucking hot.  He's def hotter than I am gonna be when I reach his age.


Do u still have a dick?
Can u take a picture?
Well what’s the fuckin problem
I’m gonna call bullshit till I see otherwise


----------



## mal3volent

Sosos got dick fever


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> Sosos got dick fever


Gimme the D mal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's LITERALLY in this thread

but we buried it in 267 pages of "my dick is so big" drivel

that the pics are rare huh

i better take one just for soso


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ok it ook one let me just get it online


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's LITERALLY in this thread
> 
> but we buried it in 267 pages of "my dick is so big" drivel
> 
> that the pics are rare huh
> 
> i better take one just for soso


If it in this thread then forget it lol
We on page 267 ffs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 









soso78
*SMOOCH*
KISSES


----------



## Soso78

I feel violated


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my fave part of it was writing SOSO78 on paper with hearts around it

hope ur valentines day was awesome like mine cuz you just gotta fuck like a machine w/ this body

i even flirt w/ the women in public i can't help it my testosterone level so high it's like FUCK OVERDRIVE INSANE.



Soso78 said:


> I feel violated


IT WAS ALL WORTH IT 

you are loved


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> my fave part of it was writing SOSO78 on paper with hearts around it
> 
> hope ur valentines day was awesome like mine cuz you just gotta fuck like a machine w/ this body
> 
> i even flirt w/ the women in public i can't help it my testosterone level so high it's like FUCK OVERDRIVE INSANE.
> 
> 
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT
> 
> you are loved


I think if I had d like that I’d fuck anything I could too
U must be leavin dudes gapped out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sometimes at the urinals im like AHHHH because i need to piss and im so fucked up i dont think to stand too close to the urinal

So then i open eyes and all the other guys leave because they are intimidated

Dont know how to handle a two hander like MAL and WOLF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> I think if I had d like that I’d fuck anything I could too
> U must be leavin dudes gapped out


Yeah i am

Its fucking hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm out of kratom, out of money until my federal refund or work check comes, and in the grips of probation.
> 
> At least I have tobacco and food.
> 
> _And 38 Adderall and a ball of coke hehehehe._


And you have my love!

I would so feed your body right with some whole grains some SKETTI and a beer

Bj for dessert and ill get you a bowl of ice cream and some hetero porn on

I cant help it i am fucking horny


----------



## Soso78

Capt heroin aka the prolapser


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Capt heroin aka the prolapser


No lie even the tightest guys i am with cant tske it on the regular but will suck me

Etc

My fave fuck bud i can just rail out and he loves it


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> No lie even the tightest guys i am with cant tske it on the regular but will suck me
> 
> Etc
> 
> My fave fuck bud i can just rail out and he loves it


Well I’d imagine it takes a bit of gettin used to


----------



## mal3volent

anyone else feel awkward knowing soso is jerking it right now?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This kid who thinks he's a cryp wanted me to film him beating someone up. I politely told him no, and he started to give me that "are you fucking kidding me" dead stare. So, i stared back. Then the kid goes, "bro why do you look so serious? ease up." - Lol. Fucking chump.

But i sort of am worried i pissed him off and i'll get jumped. But that would be some petty shit.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> anyone else feel awkward knowing soso is jerking it right now?


Sshhhh I’m nearly done


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just need to cum

So

Fucking bad

I want to jerk off but


madness00 said:


> This kid who thinks he's a cryp wanted me to film him beating someone up. I politely told him no, and he started to give me that "are you fucking kidding me" dead stare. So, i stared back. Then the kid goes, "bro why do you look so serious? ease up." - Lol. Fucking chump.
> 
> But i sort of am worried i pissed him off and i'll get jumped. But that would be some petty shit.


You should have told him you only film gettingyour dick sucked.
Who are these fools tryin to get my boy MADNESS in trouble


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> This kid who thinks he's a cryp wanted me to film him beating someone up. I politely told him no, and he started to give me that "are you fucking kidding me" dead stare. So, i stared back. Then the kid goes, "bro why do you look so serious? ease up." - Lol. Fucking chump.
> 
> But i sort of am worried i pissed him off and i'll get jumped. But that would be some petty shit.


96%of bloods and crips are retarded.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I belee dat.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I belee dat.


They will still fuck with u over nothing though so be careful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I belee dat.


Madness personal question

How often you jerk it

Or do you let it build up so you fuck naturally


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I jerk off a couple times a day.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I jerk off a couple times a day.


U havin sex too or single?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just my hand. I'm single.


----------



## geekgrl

Captain.Heroin said:


> my fave part of it was writing SOSO78 on paper with hearts around it
> 
> hope ur valentines day was awesome like mine cuz you just gotta fuck like a machine w/ this body
> 
> i even flirt w/ the women in public i can't help it my testosterone level so high it's like FUCK OVERDRIVE INSANE.
> 
> 
> IT WAS ALL WORTH IT
> 
> you are loved


I wouldn't mind a bit of that at all! Maybe not up the bum, I think I'd be scared. Depriving the women of the world, sad times

You deffo sound like you have the sex drive is mental maybe you need more than one.


----------



## geekgrl

Soso78 said:


> Yes u should behave yourself on the internet where no one knows who U are or even gives a fuck


It's my nature to try to be good (or at least give that impression)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Knock Knock?
HEY. ANYBODY HERE?
Fuckit... les grab a bottle of absolute and down it fore dey git back....


----------



## Shady's Fox

Come on people, I know he's a special snowflake but don't fuckin shit on him like this. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Fuck yeah I got a 24 pack of N2O in today that I totally forgot about

And a bunch of fried chicken and 1 beer


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey @Captain.Heroin, Your whole thread looks like how the mind of someone with Tourette’s would look!
> 
> Don’t take offense, but do you have Tourette’s? I ask because I have it BAD! And I am always looking out for others with Tourette’s! A lot of us use a lot of drugs to control it. it’s a very misunderstood disorder and is the reason why I’m so good with wizardry. People with Tourette’s have direct connection to the Source or God or Satan in your case, which is hard for us humans to handle. That is why people with Tourette’s involuntarily tic and curse all of time!
> 
> WOC


People cock fuck thought I had Tourette’s but slut cunt not sure fuck “whistles” what they’re on about


----------



## Shady's Fox

All this stupid talk and am missing @✿Dai₷y✿ 

ZEPH..

i love you >(

You know I do.. and I.. I know ok

i know that you have the same feelings >(

DEAR


----------



## Shady's Fox

ZEEEEEEPHHHHHH am howling to the moon


----------



## Shady's Fox

ITS OKAY SHADY

its okay.. she's the usual stereotype, don't wo -

stfu am ccriyn

>(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Just my hand. I'm single.


Baby you need a sugar daddy in your life


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I need a sugar parent for sure, dude.

Could use someone to cook for me and give me drug money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Knock Knock?
> HEY. ANYBODY HERE?
> Fuckit... les grab a bottle of absolute and down it fore dey git back....


Gonna shake my jelly at the club


----------



## Shady's Fox

i dont have any cigars left

fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I need a sugar parent for sure, dude.
> 
> Could use someone to cook for me and give me drug money.


Can i settle for my mouth and 3 meals a day?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I guess - i can work for the money myself. Can you at least buy the shatter?


----------



## Shady's Fox

ZEPHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It is unfair to judge my neurological maladaptions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I guess - i can work for the money myself. Can you at least buy the shatter?


Dab for dab brother we will get baked together

I will have to work too

If youre horny in the morning you can wake me up with it


----------



## Shady's Fox

am wipin myself

happy

fuck you >(


----------



## geekgrl

madness00 said:


> I need a sugar parent for sure, dude.
> 
> Could use someone to cook for me and give me drug money.


I need one too, one that just gives me drugs would do. I'm not fussy about which ones. Preferebly one who can also do my washing.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Which Lord Of The Rings movie would you see next, one with main character YOLO Swaggins or Bimbo leggin's?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Destroy my belongings, make yourself at home
Break the thoughts that will send you to sleep
Shutdown my thoughts that doesn't let me fall asleep
Gather your rows that doesn't let me pour
Hide my free will and go but leave without trace
Take my helplessness and give me back the zest of world
Wipe your tears and let's talk about currency
Kill my past and my desire for compassion
And now shut up, I don't like to talk for the sake of talking.
Be careful what you say today, here the paraskeets end up sliced by knives.
Let me enjoy my coffee, lost like a ship with painted veins
I want a sewing machine, rumpled stories
Am not afraid to say it, I wrote on machete's like Puskin
With my feet on ground, I didn't dream rockets like Russians did
And I would say hurtful things but my consciousness doesn't let me
Do what you want, fullfil my desire and if you don't have a clean conscious do your time
Don't belive in stories, here the wolf eats the Little Red Riding Hood
I am happy with what I have, I still enjoy pizza
These lines hurts my pen...


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> *Seriously* I came to Bluelight looking for help with my Tourette’s. I have a hard time texting sometimes because my tics are constant. My doctor wants me to look into Deep Brain Stimulation surgery. I wanted to see here if anyone with Tourette’s has anything that helps them, drugs, behavioral modification, Plasmapheresis etc. I don’t want to have deep brain stimulation surgery.




Try psychedelics.


----------



## Shady's Fox

They should work. I say this because when I did my Ayahuasca ritual back in Peru, there was a schizo dude, we've talked a bit and he said that he did like 10 sessions by now and this is the last one, and he was cured. I was blown away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> *Seriously* I came to Bluelight looking for help with my Tourette’s. I have a hard time texting sometimes because my tics are constant. My doctor wants me to look into Deep Brain Stimulation surgery. I wanted to see here if anyone with Tourette’s has anything that helps them, drugs, behavioral modification, Plasmapheresis etc. I don’t want to have deep brain stimulation surgery.


I have intense hypergraphia.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DBS is a death ticket. Dont do it.  

Psychedelics are a better option.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Neuro patients burn out those things quickly I am not a borg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BLURP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Saying everything by saying nothing


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> DBS is a death ticket. Dont do it.
> 
> Psychedelics are a better option.



DBS?


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^ Deep Brain Stimulation DBS



Why would that be a death sentence?

Then again Cap said that and idk why I would trust his opinion. Just curious tho


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have focused on drugs and addiction everyday for 8 years. My wife thinks I’m trying to be the president of drugs! I’m always on DF and now BL. I get absolutely nothing done! ALL HAIL XENU



Sorry bro I've already taken the Drug Presidency


----------



## Xorkoth

It's cool, I am not a vengeful leader.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> It's cool, I am not a vengeful leader.


can i get a full pardon from ya?


----------



## Xorkoth

Absolutely, I got pardons for days


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> I need a sugar parent for sure, dude.
> 
> Could use someone to cook for me and give me drug money.


I bet your dad woulda been more appreciative of this fact if he had done more hard drugs...  What is a hard drug anyways?  Is it a physical attribute?  A difficulty setting like a video game?  This here Tylenol is easy mode but you might not feel much...  Try the heroin for a real adventure! 
Is it based on how difficult it is to obtain? "Adrenochrome is an easy to score drug as it can be had in the form of epinephrine with just a simple allergy and note from the doc. MXE used to be an easy drug until those pesky glow-in-the-dark alphabet folk got involved"


----------



## DopeM

Does it smell in here a bit?


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soso78
> *SMOOCH*
> KISSES



I'm jealous..

I want a CH dick tribute too !

This is bullshit !


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Can you pardon me for just farting out a tapeworm a little bit. Fucker is trying to escape!





DopeM said:


> Does it smell in here a bit?


Yes.

Like penis and cum.

Although that's a perpetual aroma in this here thread, it's just a little more pungent do to wizard of the geek's sudden flatulence.


----------



## Blowmonkey

^ If it exists he keeps deleting it because I haven't seen it yet. Not that I'm actively searching it out either, I have enough trauma's already.

I keep crashing this browser and internet because I wanted to upload images to imgur and I have like a 1000 tabs open, my computer is breaking down, I'm giving up.

Oh well, maybe another day.


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> ^ If it exists he keeps deleting it because I haven't seen it yet. Not that I'm actively searching it out either, I have enough trauma's already.
> 
> I keep crashing this browser and internet because I wanted to upload images to imgur and I have like a 1000 tabs open, my computer is breaking down, I'm giving up.
> 
> Oh well, maybe another day.


Imgur sucks imo, Postimages works a lot better for uploading images to tl.


----------



## cduggles

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> For all you devil worshipers, I have a neat game to play with friends during these cold winter nights.
> 
> Get your ouija board out and all of you google all the demons you can find. Then by turn, each of you call in your favorites!
> 
> Then after 3 rounds of doing that, the next person calls in Robert Palmer (the singer!) Then all of you start your questioning!
> 
> It’s pretty interesting the answers you get with all of them around, and it’s a nice winter game when everyone’s bored. It keeps the rest of the winter interesting, because you can’t get rid them!!! You’ll need a priest, or better a wizard to get rid of them.
> 
> If they become a nuance or you can’t get rid of them on your own, I offer my wizard services for demon removal and exorcism at discounted winter rate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck with the winter blues!
> 
> WOC


Now the Robert Palmer girls are everywhere!


----------



## Soso78

Coffeeshroom said:


> Cant find the food porn thread so decided to post here.
> Made some awesome beef and mushroom stir fry last night..


Did u cook it in the tumble dryer?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Soso78 said:


> Did u cook it in the tumble dryer?


No dishwasher. Tumble dryer was being used


----------



## Majiktouch

I can smell that good Colombian from here! I'll think of it and you while I sip my generic Maxwell house and wish I was you!
Good morning
Fuck starbucks


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> I bet your dad woulda been more appreciative of this fact if he had done more hard drugs...  What is a hard drug anyways?  Is it a physical attribute?  A difficulty setting like a video game?  This here Tylenol is easy mode but you might not feel much...  Try the heroin for a real adventure!
> Is it based on how difficult it is to obtain? "Adrenochrome is an easy to score drug as it can be had in the form of epinephrine with just a simple allergy and note from the doc. MXE used to be an easy drug until those pesky glow-in-the-dark alphabet folk got involved"



Sorry about the back handed compliment, dude.


----------



## geekgrl

SS373dOH said:


> I'm jealous..
> 
> I want a CH dick tribute too !
> 
> This is bullshit !





Blowmonkey said:


> ^ If it exists he keeps deleting it because I haven't seen it yet. Not that I'm actively searching it out either, I have enough trauma's already.
> 
> I keep crashing this browser and internet because I wanted to upload images to imgur and I have like a 1000 tabs open, my computer is breaking down, I'm giving up.
> 
> Oh well, maybe another day.


It is just above in the CH quote in SS373dOH post, between nfsw tags. I didn't get a tribute either but c'est la vie. Only special people gets that, with a special note and love hearts too.


----------



## geekgrl

Speedball .... Oh yes.

Happy thu everyone!


----------



## schizopath

I like how oxy lasts for practically 2 days. If I take a dose at night it will work next night too.


----------



## schizopath

Opiates are only nice when you dont have stimulants or are trying to sleep.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Omg
Omg
Bork out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh doggos

Oh god


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was like celebrate with me

He like

It has been a hard week

GOOD FOR YOUZ


im coming up
On ur way down
Dont bother sucking my d
I will be as lit as a tree


----------



## Hylight

Aww. It be alright. 
your okay. ♡♡ !


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Sorry about the back handed compliment, dude.



I'm just saying, if I ever saw a kid in need of drugs you can be sure I'd at least point them in the right direction to nmi


madness00 said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Throw me a mention if you want me to fucking destroy you.
> 
> I can get off topic _really fucking fast_, m8s.


@madness00 All I've seen is you following rules and staying ot, what gives?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Challenge accepted - getting off topic in the off topic thread of the off topic forum.

If i ever watch tranny porn, it's because i like ice cream - that's why my mom is a leprechaun and DopeM has only one nut.


----------



## schizopath

Weirdly enough I have never really understood how people fall so hardly to drugs. Personally I want to be at the baseline enough times so that the high feels like something.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> I like how oxy lasts for practically 2 days. If I take a dose at night it will work next night too.



Are you some kinda mutant? Oxy lasts me 2-3 hours. Even OC80s and especially roxies.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Are you some kinda mutant? Oxy lasts me 2-3 hours. Even OC80s and especially roxies.


For me the high is maybe 8 hours but the afterglow is like 1 day.


----------



## schizopath

So dressing is american sauce?


----------



## Painful One

I am feeling better Loves! 

Got my prescription refilled.
My doctor gave me no problems and is going to prescribe me the gabapentin also! 
YAY! I never have to go back to that crap “specialist “ again!

I feel SO MUCH BETTER NOW!


----------



## Blowmonkey

geekgrl said:


> It is just above in the CH quote in SS373dOH post, between nfsw tags.




Thanks for pointing that out.


Blowmonkey said:


> I have enough trauma's already.


Curiosity killed the cat, dumbass. 



geekgrl said:


> I need one too, one that just gives me drugs would do.


Weren't you looking for a sober living sponsor? Make up your mind!


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> So dressing is american sauce?



Dressing can be sauce. Yes.
for example: Salad dressing.
Ranch dressing, Italian dressing etc.

Getting clothing on is also called dressing.

We Americans are strange.
We have many words that have more than one meaning.


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> I'm jealous..
> 
> I want a CH dick tribute too !
> 
> This is bullshit !



WOW!!

Nice D ya got there C.H.!

* fans myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Its ok i show a jpg of a dick off to my friends who i dont want to have sex with

Last night 2 girls go "damn u got a big dick"

I know

Y u ladies think ur single lawal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Nice D ya got there C.H.!
> 
> * fans myself


Posted in the same moment, about the exact same D.  

Synchronicity in my pants extreme.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Painful One said:


> Dressing can be sauce. Yes.
> for example: Salad dressing.
> Ranch dressing, Italian dressing etc.
> 
> Getting clothing on is also called dressing.
> 
> We Americans are strange.
> We have many words that have more than one meaning.


some people call stuffing (Thanksgiving) dressing.


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> some people call stuffing (Thanksgiving) dressing.



That is true.
Nice example of yet another use for the word “dressing”.


----------



## Painful One

Thank God for morphine my friends.

God’s own medicine is perfection!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> Thank God for morphine my friends.
> 
> God’s own medicine is perfection!


Thank god for SOMETHING ELSE

Morphine and heroin type drugs made me so death.


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Are you some kinda mutant? Oxy lasts me 2-3 hours. Even OC80s and especially roxies.


Not everyone snorts em like you.  I'd say 6-8 hours is about right for most opiate naives


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They’re fucking awesome, another Morphine fan!



YAY @ The Wizard of the Creek
We both are rulers of water, magical beings, and love morphine!


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Not everyone snorts em like you.  I'd say 6-8 hours is about right for most opiate naives



Hey I ate a few in my day too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I asked my friends for relationship advice and got it in spades.  

I am devastated.  I dont want a peripheral relationship.  I figure i have to take a step back and focus on myself.  Siiiigh


----------



## DopeM

All you've got is yerself in the end.  An old Croatian man just told me that.  I think it fits here. 

He also told me seconds before that to marry younger than yourself and fuck.  A lot.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Its ok i show a jpg of a dick off to my friends who i dont want to have sex with
> 
> Last night 2 girls go "damn u got a big dick"
> 
> I know
> 
> Y u ladies think ur single lawal


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat  ! 

damn

youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu uuuuUuuuuuuU
 aren't goin noplace. Cuz if ya da. i get the Dccccccccccccccck


----------



## Hylight

sorry, i shouldn't have posted that. lololol.


----------



## DopeM

Shouldnt the sausage be the shaft?  Guess pepperoni works too, maybe some olives in the sack


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> All you've got is yerself in the end.  An old Croatian man just told me that.  I think it fits here.
> 
> He also told me seconds before that to marry younger than yourself and fuck.  A lot.


What if i just want really good sex
Why settle down
When im old and used up ill be ok with dying
Or turn into a socialist


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

can i post a song . ! ? #/@=🏵

e: o hi. thr sandwich doesnt even look good .

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa t.


----------



## Hylight

i'm dying of dabs


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone else into santeria death metal?
> 
> I been trying to coming up with a playlist for an upcoming ouija party. My friend asked me for my suggestions for some songs for her little circle shit. I’m liking Brujeria.



UGH!!!

You and I are different kinds of magical beings.

Be careful playing with the occult my friend.
There is a price to pay.

I have found magic inside myself!
Connection to The Universe and much ancient wisdom that we have forgotten (temporarily)
The amnesia and curtain between Realms was removed for me during a Near Death Experience.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

we walk streets of gold... they just covered with bullshit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


WHAT



PtahTek said:


> we walk streets of gold... they just covered with bullshit


oh m god

ptahtek

i shot my load this morning

it was... mind blowingly epic

brb corona virus



Hylight said:


> i'm telling captain


lul

he says don't do it the other cpt's know what's up

the self is ever changing and ever self-sabotaging

brb CORONA VIRUS






satan sure do know how to put a package together

btw i was advised NOT to hit him i.e. 2019 up and I'm like, oh, yeah.... I see how it is?  Because I knew the advice was right and then I was like "...thank you for being honest," because NO ONE ELSE will be with me

HE JUST USIN ME

I think MAL and MADNESS were honest w/ me  

most ppl don't wanna share the truth

so my heart done moved on jerry springer style

flauntin my shit off goin home w/ the sexiest mofo there yea i'm young and i am not gonna live forever so I'm gonna WORK IT while I've GOT IT.  Because it looks nice and I know the DOGGOS stare. 

I even catch wind of people full on staring at my D

yes it happens



PtahTek said:


> yeah
> 
> i got the keystone virus when i was hangin with the fellas mon afternoon
> fuckin felt like shit
> sweatin
> cant sleep
> just irritable
> 
> i busted off, too. it was majestic
> 
> love


censored

btw I made the joke

that I've made here

to my friends irl

and like

it goes somethin like this

she sayin like she bein offered 350-700 for a date and she bein like "oh no I don't take cash but you're low-ballin if you are goin there" and so I go

man life would be easier if I was born with a vagina

this sailor only needs $100 a night to get right and sometimes just a visit to the taco truck

my 3 friends ROLLED laughing. 

SOMETIMES A VISIT TO THE TACO TRUCK IS ALL THIS CPT NEEDS

yea u want this lovin'

REAL WHITE PPL PROBLEMS (1st worlders white ppl problems time)

I haven't eaten in over 24 hours other than toast and sketti

and I don't really FEEL the need to eat but I like

I know I'm hungry

and I have a fuckin' bangin ass body and am finally healthy weight again


do I taper OFF the food or keep eating 6000 calories a day and fucking the pain away?

I NEED ANSWERS

apologies to mal for quad posting

i been away from keyboard

manic af

maybe got 3 hours of on/off sleep

WAS THE ONLY ONE UNABLE TO SLEEP you DO NOT know what it is LIKE until you are INSIDE THE TORMENT MACHINE

and you too will know that life as an existence is suffering

so manic and so hungry and so food and so need to not eat present and it hurts IT HURTS

WHITE PPL PROBLEMS ROUND 2 (Only in Merrka Version)

i just realized it's like... after noon

on a week day

and it's 2020 not 2019

and I don't know how I got here

all i remember is 

how good last night's sex was
2019 sex which I miss AND AM GOING TO NOT CONTACT yea suck on THESE tits for once BITCH
how good yesterday was minus epic hearing/memory problems DO LESS DRUGS IT'LL GET YOU HIGHER and WEAR EARPLUGS WHEN AT THE CLUB DOGGOS
I NEED TO CHECK MYSELF BEFORE I WRECK MYSELF
pining over 2019 and wanting his ass and taking a lot of benzos then dxm to numb the pain when the benzos became infeasible
and that's how I got here
that's my story
my name is memphis and I like to eat booty

i want someone who wants to burn out and die young like me and kurt cobain and courtney love

minus the methadone clinics that shit's for suckers



DopeM said:


> focusing on yourself first


EVERYONE IS TELLING ME THIS and I HATE MYSELF and INTEND TO WASTE MYSELF AT THE END OF LIFE are you KIDDING ME 

sorry
sorry
you're just trying to help

and these are the borderline things I can't say around my friends because THEY CANNOT KNOW THE DEPTHS OF A SICK MIND like I do



DopeM said:


> If you just meant you don't want any ties then my apologies, and there is nothing wrong with that either, except for the cold beds and lonely nights.


I LIKE FALLING ASLEEP ALONE I SLEEP BETTER THAT WAY LIKE YOUR WARM BODY FALLING ASLEEP FIRST DISTURBS ME LET ME HEAR YOU SNORING LIKE 6-12 FEET AWAY THAT'S AS CLOSE AS I FEEL COMFORTED

I'LL SLEEP ON YOUR FLOOR

THEN FUCK YOU AWAKE IF WE'RE THE ONLY 2 INSIDE WHEN WIFEY GONE

OR SUCK YOUR D CASUAL STYLE IF SHE STILL SLEEPING IT OFF

i'm not the brother you take home to your mother
because she'll be staring at my d and you'll know why

OTHER PEOPLE ARE HELL BECAUSE HUMAN BEHAVIOR IS ENTIRELY PREDETERMINED and I AM ONLY AT COMFORT at PEACE when I AM ALONE with GOOD COUNTRY FLAVORS IN MY STOMACH and I CAN SCREAM in THE MIDDLE OF NATURE *HAIL SATAN

because there is no god and it's just as illogical as saying that god is dead*

actually I meant to say

I WANT A SUGAR DADDY
who can TREAT ME RIGHT in the daylight/nighttime don't take up too much of my time
be my age
work for it, I don't want to have to unless I'm contributing to a society I believe in and MY FRIEND SAID THE SAME THING TODAY AND I WAS LIKE I FUCKING LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
and like
don't drink all my beer without me putting down a BYOB policy after the first few cases gone
because I won't be a sucker for long
this isn't a country and western song
this is my fuckin LIFE
and it's fucking disgusting
and it's nasty
it's suffering
and it's sexy as fuck

yeah you want WIFEY you'll have to work for that too because i'm a man and i'm gonna do most of the fuckin i set that shit in pace
i don't let time go to waste
life is very long but you don't stay young forever
life does get better and better
but you gotta work out to look strong
when the beard hairs start to turn grey
and all the doggos starin at my D half gay
I can't help it
I didn't ask for none of this
But I do find myself in nirvana sometimes, it's fuckin bliss
I can show you the way
Every day
I know a cool place to relax and stretch your legs out if you know how to WORK IT
and if you don't know how to I have a friend who can teach you in less than 1 minute to TWERK IT
that's the kind of crew I roll with
because rolling isn't fun alone
or with losers
or with 24 an hour a day alcohol abusers
you gotta know when to show up pre-gamed
and when to show up sober
and when to do a line and eat a fig
instead of loading up another 1ml rig
you gotta know if they're down with it
if they've played the bit

that was me channelling MADNESS, HAIL SATAN

I think I need to put that in the LOVE thread in WORDS

because that was right


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh m god
> 
> ptahtek
> 
> i shot my load this morning
> 
> it was... mind blowingly epic
> 
> brb corona virus


i'm telling captain


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> corona virus



yeah

i got the keystone virus when i was hangin with the fellas mon afternoon
fuckin felt like shit
sweatin
cant sleep
just irritable

i busted off, too. it was majestic

love


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> What if i just want really good sex
> Why settle down
> When im old and used up ill be ok with dying
> Or turn into a socialist


Oh I'm sorry i must've misunderstood your previous post about not wanting peripheral relationships to mean you wanted something more intimate and that would mean focusing on yourself first (a good place to start).  If you just meant you don't want any ties then my apologies, and there is nothing wrong with that either, except for the cold beds and lonely nights.

It is possible, contrary to popular public perception, to have both a married union with a *partner* and great sex.  Even within that union.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> I NEED ANSWERS


SEEK AND YE SHALL FIND.

ASK AND IT WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU.

I SAW YOUR DICK AND I CAN'T GET THE PICTURE OUT OF MY MIND.

someone make it stopp


----------



## mal3volent

Lol. Straight people are funny.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> SEEK AND YE SHALL FIND.
> 
> ASK AND IT WILL BE GIVEN TO YOU.
> 
> I SAW YOUR DICK AND I CAN'T GET THE PICTURE OUT OF MY MIND.
> 
> someone make it stopp


how do you think I FEEL i am STUCK IN THIS BODY WITH THIS DICK

tyvm for the empathy and support brother 

I was like all sorts of nirvana yesterday for 8 hours and it cost a lot of money but was totes worth it and would 10/10 bang again

DEAR BLOW
I only have like so much time left on the plate

life is very long and I can time travel and time travelling is very hard, man, it's very hard on the soul

do I just keep weaving forward/backward indefinitely?

do I let go at the end of life?

it's a truth you cant have for me



mal3volent said:


> Lol. Straight people are funny.


esp when they still flirt/hit on you and invite you into the bed for cuddle puddle 9000

iirc i have been in more than one hetero couple's bed in my life

groaning and
screaming and
crying and
moaning staring at
white walls
empty space
the void, screaming satan
my joints hurt
my body seeks to give up but sees no end in sight
I CANNOT GO ON WITH ONLY A FEW HOURS OF SLEEP EACH NIGHT THIS ISN'T HEALTHY OR SUSTAINABLE *I will die young*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Lol. Straight people are funny.


funny queer or funny ha ha?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> do I let go at the end of life?


Of your dick? Just know that it will live on in the minds and hearts and butts of others.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Of your dick? Just know that it will live on in the minds and hearts and butts of others.


I AM SCARED I WILL GET FUCKED BY MY OWN D IN THE NEXT LIFE

I AM NOT A SIZE QUEEN IN THIS LIFE

IT'S GONNA HURT BRAH

or MULTIPLE NEXT LIVES

could you imagine being

the dude i fucked last night
and the dude from last year

oh god RIP JAMAL

i am going light headed
screaming going manic/hyperventilating
hot sweats
this is um not normal I'm dangerously overintegrated

doggos help

i am coming down and it feels
real bad
and i need to go into the real world and
it hurts so much


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady's Fox said:


> Destroy my belongings, make yourself at home
> Break the thoughts that will send you to sleep
> Shutdown my thoughts that doesn't let me fall asleep
> Gather your rows that doesn't let me pour
> Hide my free will and go but leave without trace
> Take my helplessness and give me back the zest of world
> Wipe your tears and let's talk about currency
> Kill my past and my desire for compassion
> And now shut up, I don't like to talk for the sake of talking.
> Be careful what you say today, here the paraskeets end up sliced by knives.
> Let me enjoy my coffee, lost like a ship with painted veins
> I want a sewing machine, rumpled stories
> Am not afraid to say it, I wrote on machete's like Puskin
> With my feet on ground, I didn't dream rockets like Russians did
> And I would say hurtful things but my consciousness doesn't let me
> Do what you want, fullfil my desire and if you don't have a clean conscious do your time
> Don't belive in stories, here the wolf eats the Little Red Riding Hood
> I am happy with what I have, I still enjoy pizza
> These lines hurts my pen...




I should write the other side too..


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am going light headed
> screaming going manic/hyperventilating
> hot sweats


Sounds like time to take a dab tbh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Sounds like time to take a dab tbh.


I'm afraid you're right

but also that I blew through too much drugs and it hurts
like I CANNOT SLEEP
i CANNOT RELAX
i CANNOT UNWIND naturally
my mind is OVERLY MANIC
and it's painfully delicious
life is beautiful suffering and then you die which can be beautiful too if you choose to see/perceive it that way
i don't choose to hate my mortal existence
i choose to just hate existence and enjoy the mortal nature of it
the impermanence, she bleeds through us all

my instinct is to cut myself or start gnawing at my own flesh or tearing at it with my own fingers
i can't stop
and it hurts
I know many of y'all cannot relate
this is not a normal mental state, I did something to my brain.
I am likely over-working bruised and jammed joints
my body won't stop moving it hurts to stop it

i am STILL SCREAMING and moaning
and remembering what was said to me last
DO NOT contact him
let him come to you
if he wants
because you're worth it
they said that to me
i was like awww  someone believes in me
should I?
most of you cannot relate
to the jonah complex eating me away after having killed all my friends at a young age
we are afraid of our destiny
we are tired of the suffering

ok I'm giving in I can't help myself doggos it hurts it hurts bad and I want the pain to stop

i'm now crying thinking about yet another loved one in the end of life
it hurts and i don't have anyone in real life to cry on a shoulder
i am not weak
i just feel safe expressing this in private, alone
i like being alone i fucking hate myself

these mood swings are really fucking intense

if i could highlight how intense these mood swings are i'd probably get help
that i don't want because i'd feel pathetic
and i would rather die young and am giving into the void
i absolutely cannot go out in public screaming and whining and crying my eyes out like this

*my greatest wish in life is to fuck myself to death*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

and my friend goes

"______________" and it's EXACTLY WHAT I'M DOING HERE and it's like

he think it funny to be the gossip ho BITCH I AM ALREADY 1 STEP AHEAD OF YA and it may not have been the 1st time he made the joke

cuz he prolly started the rumors there too bout what goes on and

i feel bad for him and JAMAL rip bros that night would have been epic

I can't stop myself I'm in manic overdrive guys if there was a god in heaven benzos would be OTC


----------



## Painful One

C.H.
keep your healthy weight gain up sweetheart and eat! 
It is way sexier to be at a healthy weight! 

You need the fuel for all that fire you bring! 

Do what makes you happy.
@DopeM has a very excellent point above! 

I want to see you happy!
you have come so far and are doing so good.
I am proud of you for what you have accomplished.

Coming off the hard drugs like you did is an inspiration!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dear FUTURE CPT this is your PAST SELF reminding you why you don't do drug binges anymore
because it fucking hurts you're pushing 60 days bro
but it feels so riteeeeeeee


----------



## Painful One

You need $10 worth of taco’s a day just to keep that nice, fat, big D in shape!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> You need $10 worth of taco’s a day just to keep that nice, fat, big D in shape!


like THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING
get me $100 and that shit's going to drugs honey and you can feed me a meal
but if you got drugs like just take me to the taco truck I'm simple babe I only need like $7 - 10 at the taco trucks.
My friends think its totes hilarious that's my going rate.  I don't care I'm not a prostitute I'm your friend and I need a meal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MEN HAVE no sense OF DIGNITY they give it away

gay407

more like I need < $1 worth of BENZOS and THE STATE IS BEING A DICKWEED TO ME i hate this national socialist state predatory capitalism at its finest
i am 100% planning on emigrating to a 3rd world country for the OTC pharmacy options I cannot stand living like this forever I need to leave america WHEN donald trump is getting re-elected


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> it is IMPOSSIBLY PAINFUL not to take benzos to sleep at night I DON'T NEED FOR ANXIETY/PANIC anymore but
> 
> it HURTS like
> 
> do you know what it's like to be the only one unable to sleep
> maybe getting start/stop sleep for 2-3 hours a night and 4-5 hours of painful awareness



I do know what that is like and it sucks!

I did not sleep for an entire year after I was injured in that car accident that has left me injured and in chronic pain. 

It is better to have a drugged sleep than no sleep at all. 
(three different doctors told me that)
it is true!

Please sleep by whatever means necessary!

With Love
PO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

haha no my doctors tell me not to numb the pain forever

IT IS DOING NEUROLOGICAL DAMAGE I AM SURE OF IT GOD DAMN and no one listens

SAVE MEeeeeeeee






"just take your meds get a new doctor" DON'T YOU THINK THAT HASN'T CROSSED MY MIND

sorry I know you are all helping  I am going manic and it hurts like the brain thinks of nothing but self-harm intrusive thoughts
not everyone feels this way
just me
had a dab is not entirely helping what is going on, have to bork at you doggos later for real


----------



## Painful One

Take care Captain!

Try doxylamine for sleep. .? 
just an idea.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know many of y'all cannot relate


I can though. We don't all have the same reasons, but lol, mental anguish is my forté. Life is shit, people are shit, I am shit, pain is shit, money is shit, I don't even know where I was going with this, chocolate icecream is the shit.

KEEP SCOOPING


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm making traditional Greek spanakopita (spinach with feta cheese and garlic wrapped in phyllo dough) yall wanna come over and eat


----------



## Blowmonkey

I kinda hate feta, lol.  Swap out the feta for gyros.


----------



## devilsgospel

Blowmonkey said:


> I kinda hate feta, lol.  Swap out the feta for gyros.



A gyro is a sandwich with lamb meat (or beef if you wanna be flexible with it). I assume you mean you'd rather have a gyro over spanakopita?


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The most important ingredient is Tzatziki! Same goes for Falafels.



I'll fuck up a gyro with tzatziki, feta, and onion

I love being Greek we have the best food


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I'll fuck up a gyro with tzatziki, feta, and onion
> 
> I love being Greek we have the best food


you're women aren't too bad either.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you're women aren't too bad either.



Not at all lol, plus a lot of slav chicks hang out in Greece. One sexy ass part of the world


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I can though. We don't all have the same reasons, but lol, mental anguish is my forté. Life is shit, people are shit, I am shit, pain is shit, money is shit, I don't even know where I was going with this, chocolate icecream is the shit.
> 
> KEEP SCOOPING


Ice cream for life

When brain comes up for air

And checks freezer contents
More than 1 container?
Life is good. 

Going to eat. 

Blood sugar is such a powerful valve for emotions.  

HAIL SATAN  i has 2 beers and holes in my system

watching WHEN LONDON BURNS by DEICIDE

thinking of  yOU DEVILS 



devilsgospel said:


> One sexy ass part of the world


have you seen  DEICIDE WHEN LONDON BURNS?


It's pretty fucking solid.

LONDON FUCKING ENGLAND HUH will SHOVE THIS UP YOUR ASS THIS IS CALLED DEMONS OF THE UNDERWORLD

*solid death metal*

FUCK YOU AND FUCK YOU AND SATAN RULES THIS WORLD

DEATH METAL AND DISSOCIATIVES
HAIL SATAN

Devils if i get supes loadedi am sendingyou WHEN LONDON BURNS by DEICIDE and a box of whippits

Hail satan!  Satan is love!  I love Devilsgospel so much.

We wrote this one when most of your moms and dads were fucking in back seats of cars this is called SACRIFICIAL SUICIDE

DEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDEATH BY DAWNDAWNDAWNDAWNDAWN

I THOUGHT YOU GUYS DIDN'T LIKE ME?

it's ok my mom and dad don't like me either
WE'RE DOING CHRIST DENIED

I'm
so
heavy
feeling
i feel so good
and pain still
but it's going away
gonna take an nsaid
lol i am so conservative with shit these days it's scary  i can't even take an antihistamine for fear of RUNNING OUT OF THAT TOO what if they ban it like otc dxm or benzos like COME ON PAPA NEEDS HIS MEDS


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

I gather fasting days to fix myself
Try and understand when others underestimate me
Look out for me when I make bad choices
Cheer me up when I plant even if I don't harvest.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ZEEEEEEPHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

why are u doing this ok

isnt cool

ok

u i mean

am cute like

i dont eat sugar and and

i know how to you know


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Today is a good day to get laid.. Time to scroll through that contact list and see if we get any bites...


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


>



You don't like Beethoven?!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Some funnies


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone done that broomstick challenge bullshit? My coworker told me about it. I got that bitch standing in like 5 seconds.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Aww man... I’m still physically recovering from The TIde Pod challenge. Shit, it took me about  a year to get over the Cinnamon Challenge. So I’m way behind.


----------



## schizopath

The challenge Im recovering from 

"do all of that heroin in one day"


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m allowing myself to be a little naughty tonight. I’m going to have a glass (small 6 once glass) of Coca-Cola classic with my my supper tonight!
> 
> Barf I heard some AA Nazi say that tonight on another addiction and recovery board. It’s the same asshole that says you are not sober if take Chemical. Yes, he says you cannot take ‘chemical’ and be sober! What an asshole.



LMAO!!
I cannot stand those kind of people! 
I am surrounded by them too.
except they are holier than thou types.
never had an addiction or chronic health problem and love to judge others.
Barf!
I hate the super religious!
They give Jesus a bad name!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

News for the day-

Merlin and Reign are good Netflix binge shows.

Everything is on clearance sale right now!
Get awesome stuff for cheap by buying it out of season! 
All warm clothing, shoes, good stuff is super cheap!

Environment helps for depression.
I am redecorating my room and it makes you feel better! 
$25 for a new ocean themed quilt, seahorse pillows, candles, cool new picture. 

It helps!


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


>



I got me some silk sheets too!
I have always wanted to try them!


----------



## Hylight

i'm drained 
are you down for the count

i'm strokin out 
this is ghoulish !! 

i need help anonymous


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> I got me some silk sheets too!
> I have always wanted to try them! ❤


Sexyyy


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> i'm drained
> are you down for the count
> 
> i'm strokin out
> this is ghoulish !!
> 
> i need help anonymous



XOXO’s

Sorry you are feeling so bad.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> XOXO’s
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so bad.


i'm foggy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up feeling decent but the pain is real so I'm screaming and close to toears

the PAIN IS REAL doggos

that's how you know you're still alive and it hurts SHE BURNS ahhhh

at least my dick/balls/ass feels good amirite i mean there's worse pains to have I guess

JOINTS
HURT

i watched the ending of when london burns

death metal florida dudes w/ long hair, muscles and cut off T's showing off guns, tats and motorcycles and i was like

...that's hot...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i'm drained
> are you down for the count
> 
> i'm strokin out
> this is ghoulish !!
> 
> i need help anonymous


I need help sometimes too

My body is dead


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_you smokin ! ? _


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

Devils I gotta question can you dm me 





devilsgospel said:


> A fellow magician, together we can take over all of BL. I follow Crowley's brand of magick with my own Temple of Set/Luciferian twist. Something I've put a lot of effort into injecting into my everyday life (I have several of my main sigils tattooed on my body for good measure).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I only spell MAGICK correctly. 

Fuck I have to go out.  And do things. 

I was feeling so peachy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I only spell magiCK correctly cause it’s blood gang and that shit got CK in it. 





Captain.Heroin said:


> I only spell MAGICK correctly.
> 
> Fuck I have to go out.  And do things.
> 
> I was feeling so peachy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

uhmmmm hard memory reset activate
WIPE


----------



## Jabberwocky

I fucking wish I could see this place, I mean I could totally go there but I’d be dead broke from the trip and I couldn’t enjoy it cause I’d be staying in roachtels 





Hylight said:


> _you smokin ! ? _


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i hate this place


----------



## Jabberwocky

Los Angeles or life? 





Captain.Heroin said:


> i hate this place


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Los Angeles or life?


If I ever leave this city it's to see nature.  Most other cities seem like shit to me BUT THERE'S A FEW I GOTTA CHECK OUT

[at least for MURRKA]

this place has it all


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just love the culture of LA. But then again I’m looking at it from my favorite movies and weed being legal  and not actually seeing it for what it is.  I just wish I could see the desert one day 





Captain.Heroin said:


> If I ever leave this city it's to see nature.  Most other cities seem like shit to me BUT THERE'S A FEW I GOTTA CHECK OUT
> 
> [at least for MURRKA]
> 
> this place has it all


----------



## schizopath

Let me tell you it aint easy loving many persons. I guess that makes me lgbt.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s not easy loving myself 





schizopath said:


> Let me tell you it aint easy loving many persons. I guess that makes me lgbt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Let me tell you it aint easy loving many persons. I guess that makes me lgbt.


Its easy if you love yourself to the max. It rocks.  

Self is #1 ewww i know right


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not easy loving myself


Idk, I guess Im lucky that I have always had stable environments. I love myself.

Few things Id change but I guess thats normal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I just love the culture of LA. But then again I’m looking at it from my favorite movies and weed being legal  and not actually seeing it for what it is.  I just wish I could see the desert one day


Youre so missing out.  But time is our friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey schizo how is your day

I am so tired of waiting but it gives me a chance to shitpost so that is fun

I am so tired.  I hate sleep.  Sanic go FAST


----------



## schizopath

Its pretty good so far. I got boxes for moving out and decided to come visit my family and friends. Also got a meeting in a bank next week.

Let me tell you next two weeks are gonna be wild.


----------



## schizopath

Your day started nice?


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not easy loving myself


----------



## schizopath

Hylight youre ígnoring my message to you? *sweats*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Your day started nice?


yea pretty much

i mean not really i woke up screaming in pain but I very quickly medicated and felt better

and i have real life responsibilities EWW YUCKYPOO I know I hate it but it's like a wild ride and someone's gotta do it DO THE DEW


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Hylight youre ígnoring my message to you? *sweats*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

haha just hit myself so hard on accident i cut the skin

oops

it happens


----------



## schizopath

I saw some weird ass dejavu dream while sleep depraved on heroin few days ago. I immediately started thinking about what have they changed... Well they changed the delivery time of my meth to next week.


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> haha just hit myself so hard on accident i cut the skin
> 
> oops
> 
> it happens


Did u hit urself with ur schlong?


----------



## Hylight

Soso78 said:


> Did u hit urself with ur schlong?


----------



## Soso78

Hylight said:


>


Looks like my cooking


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Did u hit urself with ur schlong?


i did

i have thought perhaps the external reality is really just my dick.  

yipyipyip


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey guys guess what

i'm MORE SOBER THAN EVERYONE ELSE IN A CITY OF OVER 10 MILLION PEOPLE

that's how you know

walk a day in my shoes and you too will know


----------



## schizopath

Not high yet? Even your neighbor is carpet surfing, dude.


----------



## Shady's Fox

oh my god


----------



## Shady's Fox

ZEPHYR

i cant belive this

WHAT HE'S DOING

NOTHING NOTHING

HE'S OK

HE'S CALLIN FOR ME

WAT?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> oh my god


----------



## Blowmonkey

devilsgospel said:


> A gyro is a sandwich with lamb meat (or beef if you wanna be flexible with it). I assume you mean you'd rather have a gyro over spanakopita?


LAMBS?  awww, THEY'RE DELICIOUS!

Yeah I'd rather eat cute little lambs than feta, I don't like the taste or texture of anything that's made out of goat or sheep milk.


----------



## Soso78

Blowmonkey said:


> LAMBS?  awww, THEY'RE DELICIOUS!
> 
> Yeah I'd rather eat cute little lambs than feta, I don't like the taste or texture of anything that's made out of goat or sheep milk.


My mates gf is Jamaican and she cooks curry coat. 
its fuckin lovely. Never thought it would be but it’s tasty


----------



## Blowmonkey

Curry goat or coat? Curry coat? lol what


----------



## Soso78

Ye she takes old coats and curries them. Have to cook them for days so they’re tender but...
Ye sorry was meant to be goat


----------



## Blowmonkey

I googled it and this is the curry coat of arms





I thought irish curry was potatoes tbh


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> DUDE THIS
> 
> everyone EVERYONE in my city is high as shit and it disgusts me
> 
> I AM THE MOST SOBER ONE AND I CAN'T CONTRIBUTE OR TAKE PART?
> 
> FUCK YOU GUYS I'm GOING HOME
> 
> I'm not even trying today my day was going to be wonderful but THE WORLD SUCKS so I am just going to vegetate and the WORLD can SUCK my DICK


You could just go WILD and eat vegan


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> THE WORLD SUCKS


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> You could just go WILD and eat vegan


Aah, here she is 


vegan said:


> I'm the kind of vegan who hunts those who phrase questions as dichotomies when there are more than two options.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just posted my link over in music discussion. Lemme know y’all a thoughts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we're all just light and shining particle matter turning into dust


----------



## Captain.Heroin

do you dare to dance with the devil


----------



## Blowmonkey

lol @vegan being a girl  :D 

The gabe memes are real


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 dogs scream at each other
we must get to heaven
do you know that
we're already there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

particle physics
i am a particlle
study meeEEE


----------



## Jabberwocky

Here’s my music and my soul. I love you BL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm trapped
in a rubiq's cube
of pepole and time
death is the greatest adventure

so close to dying, yet nothing takes me

LOL DEATH METAL IS LIFE

Drugs are a taste of death.

doggos send fudge SEND FUDGE


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Here’s my music and my soul. I love you BL


The first songs was a banger. Second one sounded like a homage to Lil Peep. However your vocals sounds maybe little too dirty.


----------



## Soso78

Satan can suck my ball


Blowmonkey said:


> I googled it and this is the curry coat of arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought irish curry was potatoes tbh


tempted to make this my avatar


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Here’s my music and my soul. I love you BL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/funeralfather


https://www.bluelight.org/xf/thread...atatat-my-shades-of-grey-all-matching.862036/
Please revive this thread


----------



## Blowmonkey

Soso78 said:


> tempted to make this my avatar



lol you have a whole thread full of suggestions and you pick the irish curry flag?  :D


----------



## Soso78

Blowmonkey said:


> lol you have a whole thread full of suggestions and you pick the irish curry flag?  :D


I know. Irish curry though.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I know it's fucking gold actually 


Captain.Heroin said:


> on accident i cut the skin


----------



## Jabberwocky

Message me and lemme know what I can do to fix the dirty part 





schizopath said:


> The first songs was a banger. Second one sounded like a homage to Lil Peep. However your vocals sounds maybe little too dirty.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

must save my dick
dick is
important

oh you don't remember that one it's ok 
we'll fuck our way through it
CHRIST DENIED


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> must save my dick
> dick is
> important


Ur dicks big enough to look after itself. Just look after u lol


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Message me and lemme know what I can do to fix the dirty part


Messaged


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Satan can suck my ball


If you only have one satan will save his mouth for a juicy pair


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Ur dicks big enough to look after itself. Just look after u lol


LOL

this

x 100000000000

soso joking about my dick = cool points

i think soso78 is the coolest and i would totes invite him out to a meal and investigate his mindwheel a bit


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL
> 
> this
> 
> x 100000000000
> 
> soso joking about my dick = cool points
> 
> i think soso78 is the coolest and i would totes invite him out to a meal and investigate his mindwheel a bit


If I had ur dick I’d be tearing up pussy 24/6
Need one day off


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you dare to dance with the devil



I'd love to, you could show me some moves


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Aah, here she is



That was me trying to see if they were aliens from Vega


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> That was me trying to see if they were aliens from Vega


Your mistake. I just channeled some Crowley for your sorry ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'd love to, you could show me some moves


we should get fucked up and watch BEGOTTEN together


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> we should get fucked up and watch BEGOTTEN together


Words of wisdom


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Your mistake. I just channeled some Crowley for your sorry ass



What you talkin bout, I didn't make no mistake


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> we should get fucked up and watch BEGOTTEN together



I'm so down, get the K meth and LSD ready

Reminds me of when I watched Fear and Loathing on 2 top quality voidrealm tabs and a bunch of crystal with some etizolam for good measure


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> What you talkin bout, I didn't make no mistake


We got enough aliens on this planet already. You think theyre only playing nude poker in area 51?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

you have to bounce off a meth comedown or you'll never be whole again


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> We got enough aliens on this planet already. You think theyre only playing nude poker in area 51?



Actually yes they're probably sucking each other's scaley lizard dicks in Dulce


----------



## Shady's Fox

CAPTAINNNNNN


----------



## Shady's Fox

zeph doesn't love me

anymore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> zeph doesn't love me
> 
> anymore


we all have our bad days i think

the world is a hard place man


----------



## Shady's Fox

stfu

wit ur philosophies

am talkin real shit here

she doesnt man she doesnt

ok fuck


----------



## Shady's Fox

zeeeeeph

what did i dooo

u break ma lil heart u bitch

my mom saw me crying

she asked what happend

i couldn't tell her

the girl i brought in my house

oh my god here goes again

where's the stp cryin shadyyyyy


ur lil gipsy heart its ok

i


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol haha


----------



## schizopath

Damn the words go 

I can't sleep until I feel your touch 

and I just literally imagined it. Send help. Pls. Preferably in the body of a beatiful woman.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Actually yes they're probably sucking each other's scaley lizard dicks in Dulce


So jews?


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeah

pls

i want to lick her legs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> If I had ur dick I’d be tearing up pussy 24/6
> Need one day off


the D wants what it wants

SATANSATANSATAN

I've probably explored all the best sex I possibly can and will likely have a lot less of it in the future 

the self goes through a pattern of burn/fade
cycles
until it is gone
to be lived again
indefinitely
*life is very long*


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> So jews?



God damn space Jews coming through they're tetrahedral dimensional portal and trying to make us all gay

I actually don't hate the Jews like 99% of the conspiracy community does tbh I'm cool with them and don't believe they're envoys of the space lizards and hellbent on world dominance


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Why the fuck?
How the fuck?
Who the fuck?
What the fuck?
Where the fuck?
When the fuck?

Sooooooooo...
Ya'll wanna play?
Get the fuck!

HHHHHhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Soso78

Fury is gonna fuck wilder up. 
get up there boyyy


----------



## mal3volent

Go make a conservative thread in Ceps SOSO. I got your back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

byebye


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> Go make a conservative thread in Ceps SOSO. I got your back.


Ain’t u heard? CEPs is dead


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> You could just go WILD and eat vegan


awww. i love you. 




hy

(soo, are you going to go vegan ?! ) 
ya so dats kewl


----------



## Hylight

i just bought a castle for my dawg


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Ain’t u heard? CEPs is dead



o rly?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I came down so many hours later and was like ... COOL

And it is SO hard to tell self YOU ARE JUST DRINKING NOW

I am just going to drink

Only alcohol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> I came down so many hours later and was like ... COOL
> 
> And it is SO hard to tell self YOU ARE JUST DRINKING NOW
> 
> I am just going to drink
> 
> Only alcohol


Only alcohol.. You go Cap H


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'd love to, you could show me some moves


Sober me: i will have to rest my joints then we can hit the club up

I need a break i am sore all over

SATAN burns me alive
And scars my body
And eats my mind
Great body great D
The deal I made with SATAN was totally fucking worth it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Only alcohol.. You go Cap H


I mean like i have shatter but

Um

Am saying NO to drugs right now  it hurts

How are you coffee??


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> I mean like i have shatter but
> 
> Um
> 
> Am saying NO to drugs right now  it hurts
> 
> How are you coffee??


Shatter sounds great but just not that threshold I want to hit.

But I'm doing good. Took a long good break of the H but clearly I started yesterday again and will continue for the weekend and detox through the week again. Trying to keep my H use to weekends only now. Its sucks but doable. Missing you rants and comments though. Always made my day with a laugh or a smile for the day.

Hope you doing good and having a super hard one or weekend I mean   .


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha i decided i will have SOBER SATURDAY if I must.

I am a little bit out there and need to reel it in.

I had a lot to share but realize i kinda have to keep it to myself.  For now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thank you wizard
I am afraid at midnight i am wide awake unable to sleep
AGAIN
and I need to fade

I have been burning for over 2 months
Drinking is self limiting
I hurt all over


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thank you wizard
> I am afraid at midnight i am wide awake unable to sleep
> AGAIN
> and I need to fade
> 
> I have been burning for over 2 months
> Drinking is self limiting
> I hurt all over


So its morning here now 10am. And midnight there.. hmmm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> So its morning here now 10am. And midnight there.. hmmm


Yes and i waited for it to be saturday so i can get high again

I am afraid

I am in pain

I am sad and i get depressed sometimes
Thinking about all i have lost in life
Some of our hearts were just too large for life
Part of me is very happy
And
Part of me is suicidal. And it wants to die.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> awww. i love you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hy
> 
> (soo, are you going to go vegan ?! )
> ya so dats kewl


 

Im one of those vegans who believe that meth is a well balanced meal


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes and i waited for it to be saturday so i can get high again
> 
> I am afraid
> 
> I am in pain
> 
> I am sad and i get depressed sometimes
> Thinking about all i have lost in life
> Some of our hearts were just too large for life
> Part of me is very happy
> And
> Part of me is suicidal. And it wants to die.


I live with that feeling everyday and its hard i know... guess that's the reason i need narcotics and booze to get through the day everyday. Depression is a bitch and debilitating. Anyhow hang in there
 You a trooper!


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I actually don't hate the Jews like 99% of the conspiracy community does tbh I'm cool with them


Im fine with them as a group and inviduals.


----------



## schizopath

"Why does a sex doll need sunglasses?"

"Hides the black eyes."


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just bought one for my bitch


Hylight said:


> i just bought a castle for my dawg


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> "Why does a sex doll need sunglasses?"
> 
> "Hides the black eyes."


Inflicted before, during or after


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Inflicted before, during or after


Only because the food wasnt as good as it should have been


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Only because the food wasnt as good as it should have been


Yes that is completely unacceptable .


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yes that is completely unacceptable .


Hard agree! The bitch was literally asking for it!!


----------



## schizopath

Heres the meal of a sex doll owner


----------



## schizopath

"How do you want your sex doll mr Schizo?"

"Psychotic, please."


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Hard agree! The bitch was literally asking for it!!


Bwahahahahaha... just laughed so hard think my neighbours heard me.. thanks for making my day


----------



## schizopath




----------



## devilsgospel

Someone stole my idea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up feeling like shit


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up feeling like shit



Go touch yourself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Go touch yourself


I haven't bust a nut in days.  I'm pretty backed up and terrible feeling.

I was playing w/ my dick about two days ago.

I'm pretty faded I can't make heads or tails of anything and my instinct is just to seek out another sex partner and I'm like "no, you're gonna be alone you degenerate".



But I like your suggestion maybe I'll try doing that.

I've rested so long that my body hurts to lie still now 



devilsgospel said:


> Go touch yourself


ok maybe this is the answer

I every now and then touch a part of my body and groan with pleasure like uncontrollably

I think I'm just like OVER-INTEGRATED feeling and it'll pass with time.  

don't sit too close to my D or you'll be in my *splash zone*


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Heres the meal of a sex doll owner


IM DYIN


----------



## Hylight

omg who are you


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> omg who are you


Proud member of a fuckboy union


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED TO FUCK OMG

why is NO ONE hitting me up for this SCHLONG ugh


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ohm y goddd

fuck

i just came and it felt

so amazing

that was what I needed SATAN never steers me wrong



SATAN is life
love
the pursuit of SATAN


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I NEED TO FUCK OMG
> 
> why is NO ONE hitting me up for this SCHLONG ugh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beautiful hylight

I feel broken

and sore

I need to sweat out another 36 hours


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have enough alcohol and shatter so ill beok

it just

i'm like noooo  pls no god

1111 on 2/22/20

ok maybe i take a small amount of dxm so i don't feel like i am death
or maybe i just do nothing and feel ok about it


----------



## Hylight

beok. i love that always.


----------



## schizopath

Can a fuckboy date a fuckboy?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

don't melt the snow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Can a fuckboy date a fuckboy?


experience has proven the answer is no

one of them invariably is way better at sex and drugs than the other

and the other gets jealous of ol' CPT CPT

it has happened more than 1x

probably at least twice iirc

except having fwb with one who is better at it than you = acceptable imo

he was just all sorts of... fucking win... pls hit me up again sometime BB love

i nEEEEeEed to delete everything I've ever posted and vanish from the face of the earth

i really needed that orgasm that was heavenly

I am so backed up I can probably whack another one out






single life can be lonely sometimes





hot single & *alone*











btw loneliness is the best

i wouldn't trade it in for anything

i think I am due for another year in the wilderness


----------



## Hylight

experience has proven the answer is no
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> one of them invariably is way better at sex and drugs than the other


This makes sense


----------



## Hylight

help


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no i want to get away from people everyone is a parasite myself included i am one of the worst

there is nothing inside my paper bag

i'm a tightrope walker i can't find my circus and i'm damaged beyond repair

even around others i am lonely because no one will ever know me and I don't want them to.  I do wish to die still.  My depression is a lot lower and doesn't match the thoughts and I feel I have to make it match for it to make sense.  I can stop that way of thinking anytime.

Or can I.  This is likely all engineered beforehand.  I have no free will.  I was going to make a pot of coffee but experience has proven I should just start drinking beer before noon.


----------



## Hylight

if the corona gets here, i'm going to OD on drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Painful One 

I am sorry I'm not a stronger person.  I was on such a good roll.  

I felt good for a solid 10 days.;  I did really well.  

Now I just want to die again.  I'm not surprised.  "return of symptoms" this is supposed to be.


----------



## Hylight

good ones 

(bring it )


----------



## Hylight

@ i love her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> good ones
> 
> (bring it )


i think my dream is to just go fuck off in the wilderness and die alone.  that is all I have ever gone for and I know it's how I'll die.  I don't care.  I wish you were over here.  I wish I was over there.  I miss him so much.  I have ruined all I ever had in life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i see why my ex started drinking before noon it really helps dull the pain of overintegrated existence


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think my dream is to just go fuck off in the wilderness and die alone.  that is all I have ever gone for and I know it's how I'll die.  I don't care.  I wish you were over here.  I wish I was over there.  I miss him so much.  I have ruined all I ever had in life.


i just don't see how it happens.

just like that !?


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> overintegrated existence


Poetic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> i just don't see how it happens.
> 
> just like that !?


like jumping off the golden gate bridge

but in slow motion

and i will feel myself go even if anesthetized and it'll be lovely








schizopath said:


> Poetic


and VERY REAL I need to leave this body IMMEDIATELY

ewww gross "the self" and SATAN IS NOT POSSESSING MY MIND what has happened

I think I need caffeine before THE LORT takes over.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> @Painful One
> 
> I am sorry I'm not a stronger person.  I was on such a good roll.
> 
> I felt good for a solid 10 days.;  I did really well.
> 
> Now I just want to die again.  I'm not surprised.  "return of symptoms" this is supposed to be.



You are a strong person.

We all get lonely.

Try not to dwell on the negative.
You had a good solid ten days and you probably need to detox a bit.

Just take it easy and chill.
Enjoy your own company.
Have some tea and watch a good movie or take a nap.

If you are restless, you could go walk on the beach! 
The ocean is awesome!

Do something to get your mind off things. 

I have been doing some redecorating and changing up my environment.
It has helped my depression. 
You could try that.

XOXO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


VASES THAT HAVE NO DRUGS IN THEM

*HOW DARE YOUCONTINUE TO TRIGGER THE CAPTAIN IN HIS TIME OF NEED*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


>


I see vases


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY NEW AVATAR WILL BE GRETA THUNBERG

WITH 

HOW DARE YOU
as a location and
CONTINUE TO TRIGGER THE CAPTAIN WHEN THE DRUGS AND DRUG DEALERS ARE STILL NOWHERE IN SIGHT? as a signature

but I like FREEDOM FRIES and RIP JAMAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I see vases


VASES WITH NO DRUGS IN THEM AM I RIGHT
i trust your interpretation of reality


----------



## Hylight

*HOW DAYYYYYYYYYYUHHHHHHH YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to get shitty wasted and then keep on staying shitty wasted as long as I can NO ONE IS GOING TO STOP ME this is great

the $ I have can get me a lot of alcohol


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


>


I WATCH THIS F♡REVER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> I WATCH THIS F♡REVER


right click -> loop
dance on for hours


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL POLITICAL SCOUTERS JUST KNOCKED ON MY DOOR

AND I ANSWERED THE DOOR IN MY BOXERS

AND I WAS LIKE SO NICE TO THEM hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## schizopath

Holy fuck I just now understood tha Greta has a snus in his upper lip.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Holy fuck I just now understood tha Greta has a snus in his upper lip.


that's unfair she is totes hot imhe

aryan girls 4 planet earth = boner


----------



## Hylight

*HOW DARE *


----------



## Hylight

*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Hylight

now that's just  adorable


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> *HOW DARE *


that's hot

I really wanted to scream at them about planet earth and why the fuck doyou care about if homeless people aren't robbing you

they are just trying to get by

i have never been mugged in this city no matter how fucked up I am

they know rich ppl eventually strike it big, grow a conscience from prolific drug use and give back to the community and there's a lot of help here

what do you care if I want to live a homeless existence

leave the trash on the streets
save planet earth MAKE LA COOLER have a PLAN for global warming

but I realize that's something everyone wants to be a top -> down solution IT'S NOT GOING TO BE

for more than 30 years MY BRIAN HAS BEEN CRYSTAL CLEAR
BEGGING FOR SOMETHING I CAN INJECT i can inject *i can inject

you say you hear me and you understand my urgency
i say WE WILL NEVER FORGIVE Uuuuu*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_
for more than 30 years MY BRIAN HAS BEEN CRYSTAL CLEAR
BEGGING FOR SOMETHING I CAN INJECT i can inject _*i can inject*

i just want to write words


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


IF I HAD THINGS LIKE THIS TO LOOK AT I WOULD BE WAY HAPPIER

IT JUST HELPS IF THAT SHIT IS IN MY HEAD BRO

i need to escape body so bad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> _for more than 30 years MY BRIAN HAS BEEN CRYSTAL CLEAR
> BEGGING FOR SOMETHING I CAN INJECT i can inject _*i can inject*
> 
> i just want to write words


LOL 

you sure can hun you share some words that are very powerful

EVERYONE has it in them because most ppl say some really deep shit sometimes and it sometimes happens because they are just talking to me

  

SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN SATAN begging for SATAN


----------



## schizopath

Stop it before Satan thinks youre a groupie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH, WHAT? DEICIDE HAS A NEW ALBUM?

death metal overload ensues


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Stop it before Satan thinks youre a groupie.


SATAN knows I'm good for a fuck and a stop at the taco truck

that's all a sailor needs






and to be left alone for long periods of time in a society where he can acquire ethyl alcohol and shatter

fuck myself






HAIL SATAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beyonce & satan 4 lyfe


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


SATAN LOVES THE DOGGOS 

the world below (the hell we live in) is so beautiful and we can MAKE IT SPARKLE guys

we don't have to aim for heaven in the skies above, it does not exist

we can have it here on the ground below


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> SATAN LOVES THE DOGGOS
> 
> the world below (the hell we live in) is so beautiful and we can MAKE IT SPARKLE guys
> 
> we don't have to aim for heaven in the skies above, it does not exist
> 
> we can have it here on the ground below


Satan would love my doggo. I got a Rottweiler


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love all dogs so much

i'll even bark at them

gotta BORK in their language 

i miss hot bros so much

and they know that i miss them

they all playin my heartstrings


----------



## Hylight

Late one night, a burglar broke into a house that he thought was empty. He tiptoed through the living room but suddenly he froze in his tracks when he heard a loud voice say:

"Jesus is watching you."

Silence returned to the house, so the burglar crept forward again. "Jesus is watching you," the voice boomed again.

The burglar stopped dead again. He was frightened. Frantically, he looked all around. 


In a dark corner, he spotted a bird cage and in the cage was a parrot.

He asked the parrot: "Was that you who said Jesus is watching me?"

"Yes", said the parrot.

The burglar breathed a sigh of relief, then he asked the parrot: "What's your name?"

"Clarence," said the bird.

"That's a dumb name for a parrot," sneered the burglar. "What idiot named you Clarence?"

The parrot said, "The same idiot who named the Rottweiller, Jesus."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Satan would love my doggo. I got a Rottweiler


 rottweilers






if a face like that can't cheer me up NOTHING WILL


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


I LOVE LARGE FELINES






IN THE NEXT LIFE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

why is my WOUND A FRONT DOOR TO YOU?
am I my own shadow?

I am getting very depressed
beer might not be strong enough I might need liquor

food and beer is like not enough for BRAIN right now

I'm afraid I'm in pain doggos like real bad pain

i can't let SALTY take over
nono no

fuck the pain away
drink the pain away


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> You are a strong person.
> 
> We all get lonely.
> 
> Try not to dwell on the negative.
> You had a good solid ten days and you probably need to detox a bit.
> 
> Just take it easy and chill.
> Enjoy your own company.
> Have some tea and watch a good movie or take a nap.
> 
> If you are restless, you could go walk on the beach!
> The ocean is awesome!
> 
> Do something to get your mind off things.
> 
> I have been doing some redecorating and changing up my environment.
> It has helped my depression.
> You could try that.
> 
> XOXO
> ❤


oh wow how am i just reading this now

fuck me

yes i have had a good 55 days, not just 10 and mostly ON not off days

but I can't help but want to keep the roll going

it felt really fucking good

and didn't take many drugs

I fucking hate myself and need to escape "the self".  Am having very bad intrusive thoughts.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Stop it before Satan thinks youre a groupie.


----------



## Painful One

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh wow how am i just reading this now
> 
> fuck me
> 
> yes i have had a good 55 days, not just 10 and mostly ON not off days
> 
> but I can't help but want to keep the roll going
> 
> it felt really fucking good
> 
> and didn't take many drugs
> 
> I fucking hate myself and need to escape "the self".  Am having very bad intrusive thoughts.



You have done really well!
You got through a lot!
Mostly good days lately, things are getting better.

Do what you need to do.

I am on a regular drug schedule!
It is the only way I can deal with life in pain.

❤❤❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am not even taking opiates for pain
i am above that shit
i don't care if I'm in pain or cutting myself or burning myself i have escaped that sort of concern
i'm quite far gone and would like to never leave this place if that makes sense.  like metaphorically not literally.  

and other people are NOT ON MY LEVEL and never can be.  It's a very lonely place.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*J/K *​*i love you all, dawgiezzzz ! ♡*


----------



## Hylight

oh s#!t life


----------



## Hylight

i love you Brodie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need
Drugs
§œ;bæđ


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> §œ;bæđ


exactly my sentiments
happy birthday, cap
one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> exactly my sentiments
> happy birthday, cap
> one


Thank you 

Every day is a birthday and i am rock hard


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ahhhh, you know right where to hit me, cap
so sorry cannot be there but maybe one day
sending the good vibes hope u cum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> ahhhh, you know right where to hit me, cap
> so sorry cannot be there but maybe one day
> sending the good vibes hope u cum


i actually already did by my own hand at 11

fell over around 2:30pm lol

feel ok

just in spiritual/emotional pain the physical pain isn't much/any right now it's ok

i need um

ICE CREAM

thankfully HAVE that

no drugs sucks i can't know how to function w/o  whatttt i need to go out more i think


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i actually already did by my own hand at 11
> 
> fell over around 2:30pm lol
> 
> feel ok
> 
> just in spiritual/emotional pain the physical pain isn't much/any right now it's ok
> 
> i need um
> 
> ICE CREAM
> 
> thankfully HAVE that
> 
> no drugs sucks i can't know how to function w/o  whatttt i need to go out more i think


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> ICE CREAM


between this and pic above i gotta now go get some fucking ice cream
tanx
bb innafew
PEACE!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iirc just let me know when wifey taking the kid for the day

shady "have you no shame"
HOW DAIRY U.

We were just puppets
Dancing the way
They want us to

iirc i have a thing for the bisexual brahs now but my memory is kind of shot

sometimes i like someone who is all ghey quadruple truffle

*truffles *send fudge






*superfaps*
brb splash zone #2 gonna happen today

i am so backed up this isn't funny
i need to fall down like 10% more often

PROMISE TO MYSELF i am not going to eat the rest of my ice cream just now

because it's a lot

and i've eaten a lot already

i need mY HOT BOdd






promise to self

if I am a good boy and get some rest i can go out tonight because all doggos go to bork


----------



## Hylight

_Wunderwaffe    "_Miracle Weapon"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> Wunderwaffe


reminds me of scud (*SS*  go figure - surface to surface) missiles. coincidence? I dare say not, my love.....

peace


Captain.Heroin said:


> if I am a good boy


wow... maybe we should go to vegas; got better odds guess i'm sayin i would bet on you being bad and going out anyway
got my icecream.
and a bunch of shit (sugar: opioid = relapse syndrome) like pecan roll (the one w/nougat), some bit-o-honey, butterscotch, fudge marshmallow cookies, bugle chips and bread :D
whateva i do what i want, bitches


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

someone cam twice


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

What percentage of posts per day are in this thread alone?

I'm just curious is all


----------



## 6am-64-14m

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> What percentage of posts per day are in this thread alone?
> 
> I'm just curious is all


100%?
duh

ah i see
not a trick ? its the sugar forgive a mf plz
i put all that shit in icecream and buggin
worse than h imo


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

About 100 today only and I dunno if CFC can find stats like how ma y in a day overall, I'd say this thread skews the stats if it counts, it doesn't show up on the what's new page.

He does graphs and stuff like my dad does.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

edited prv pst
yeah i get it after puting the bowl down a sec
good question a freakin _lot _is posted here i believe CH has installed a mailbox on the thread and moved in :D


----------



## 6am-64-14m

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> it doesn't show up on the what's new page.


wait, wuuuut?
not this?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Doesn't really matter tbh,  flippant  passing thought.



Oh... I didn't see it.

For all thecpostings here it seems like it should be the top 10 , dunno how it works.

Must have scrolled past it subconsciously avoiding.  Yet here i am.


----------



## DopeM

Oh this is a traffic inflation thing?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

traffic blowing up like the great pumpkin


----------



## 6am-64-14m

think we all better colonize this joint before we lose it
cap had the right idea... always ahead of the curve, that cap.


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> think we all better colonize this joint before we lose it
> cap had the right idea... always ahead of the curve, that cap.



That's not the term I would use exactly but I see your point


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


>



YUNG CHRIST BITCH IM JESUS MY CLIQUE FILLED WITH HEATHENS


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


> _Wunderwaffe    "_Miracle Weapon"



That doesnt look like the lightning gun I'm used to in COD


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> That's not the term I would use exactly but I see your point




Can't...mention...anything!!!


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Can't...mention...anything!!!



Mention deez nuts


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm fuckin drunk


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> I'm fuckin drunk



me too until zephyr killed my buzz


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fucking sound card going out on laptop
wait
i"ll try a live version of linux and see if it's driver related... sure hope so
otherwise time to break out another laptop and i freakin loathe the thought, i do


----------



## 6am-64-14m

dumb ass... had the volume turned down on youtube.
some buuuuuuuulllllllllllllllsssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttt.
lol




helllls yeah my digga


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am in
A lot of pain
And am having massive suicidal ideation

I might need a benzo


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

A


mal3volent said:


> me too until zephyr killed my buzz



Did not.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm Christ bitch I'm Jesus I'm bred outta grey
The alpha omega the lord of decay


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> I haven't bust a nut in days.  I'm pretty backed up and terrible feeling.
> 
> I was playing w/ my dick about two days ago.
> 
> I'm pretty faded I can't make heads or tails of anything and my instinct is just to seek out another sex partner and I'm like "no, you're gonna be alone you degenerate".
> 
> 
> 
> But I like your suggestion maybe I'll try doing that.
> 
> I've rested so long that my body hurts to lie still now
> 
> 
> ok maybe this is the answer
> 
> I every now and then touch a part of my body and groan with pleasure like uncontrollably
> 
> I think I'm just like OVER-INTEGRATED feeling and it'll pass with time.But
> 
> don't sit too close to my D or you'll be in my *splash zone*


Think you need to put up some  warnings sign.. like this is a "blastìng zone" if you know what i mean.. hope you doing well Cap H


----------



## Coffeeshroom

I want to switch over from tramadol to hydromorphone. Just want to know the conversion rate. No help so far.

Anyhow on my 2nd bag of H
1mg alzam
100ml vodka
500ml wine
Few bong hits

Feeling good and awesome. Just wondering on my other question


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Didn't know Pearl Jam did unplugged.
Pretty good.
Doesn't sound all that unplugged though.
Definitely some stuff plugged in.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


----------



## schizopath

Thirty rounds of the clip, I'll rip
Too thick with the stick, bet I won't miss
Lil $lick real sick, don't talk shit
Whip, whip, like a brick scale on fish
$uicide, night time, no, we don't fight crime, oh 

Yung Christ wrists sliced couple hoes on ice singing rip-rip


----------



## schizopath

Whats up with the word ho. Do people take it in a bad way? Im fine with being a man-ho so its a neutral word for me.


----------



## andyturbo

Hit me up ladies with a Vagina PM


----------



## andyturbo

Coffeeshroom said:


> I want to switch over from tramadol to hydromorphone. Just want to know the conversion rate. No help so far.
> 
> Anyhow on my 2nd bag of H
> 1mg alzam
> 100ml vodka
> 500ml wine
> Few bong hits
> 
> Feeling good and awesome. Just wondering on my other question



I bet you have trouble fitting on the bus.. because theres not *Mushroom *inside.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I'm Christ bitch I'm Jesus I'm bred outta grey
> The alpha omega the lord of decay


Wow


----------



## mal3volent

andyturbo said:


> Hit me up ladies with a Vagina PM



who is the PM of vagina?


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Wow





mal3volent said:


> who is the PM of vagina?



The PM is for me and its anyones Vagina. All Vaginas accepted.

Shaven arseholes also acceptable for a limited time only.


----------



## Soso78

Coffeeshroom said:


> I want to switch over from tramadol to hydromorphone. Just want to know the conversion rate. No help so far.
> 
> Anyhow on my 2nd bag of H
> 1mg alzam
> 100ml vodka
> 500ml wine
> Few bong hits
> 
> Feeling good and awesome. Just wondering on my other question


Anyone who says they had 100ml of vodka is either a pharmacist or cunt do which are you?


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Shaven arseholes also acceptable


Fucking casual


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Fucking casual



Just got your PM. Nice man.


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Anyone who says they had 100ml of vodka is either a pharmacist or cunt do which are you?


Hey I remember you from last year. 

Kiss my arse.


----------



## schizopath

What did you think of the hemorrhoids?


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> What did you think of the hemorrhoids?


Its given ne a stiffy


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Hey I remember you from last year.
> 
> Kiss my arse.


Well last year weren’t that  long ago was it


----------



## andyturbo

T


Soso78 said:


> Well last year weren’t that  long ago was it


Thats what she said about your genital region.


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> T
> 
> Thats what she said about your genital region.


That makes no sense. Good effort though


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> That makes no sense. Good effort though


Thanks. I am to drunk for thus. I was basically saying a woman said you have a small penis, but i fucked it up.


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Thanks. I am to drunk for thus. I was basically saying a woman said you have a small penis, but i fucked it up.


Never mind kid. 
Can always try again when ur not pissed. Unless u an alchy. U alcoholic Andy? Never mind as long as ur not drinking cans of cheap lager or cider on ur own it’s ok.


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Never mind kid.
> Can always try again when ur not pissed. Unless u an alchy. U alcoholic Andy? Never mind as long as ur not drinking cans of cheap lager or cider on ur own it’s ok.


I am also a drug addict but I drink poss and lick Clits when im sober? Beer. I am a real man.


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Never mind kid.
> Can always try again when ur not pissed. Unless u an alchy. U alcoholic Andy? Never mind as long as ur not drinking cans of cheap lager or cider on ur own it’s ok.


How did you know my name was Andy?


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> That makes no sense. Good effort though


Why the fuck havn't you changed your display pick from generic S in 5 years you clown?


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Why the fuck havn't you changed your display pick from generic S in 5 years you clown?


Cuz I’m superman u fuckin idiot
What beer u drinkin? U on the tennants super?
Special brew??


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Cuz I’m superman u fuckin idiot
> What beer u drinkin? U on the tennants super?
> Special brew??


Hey I actually like you. 
Lets forgot about last year.

Super Dry. I have drank 6. I need some coke. Cocaine. @schizopath bring me some sniff.


----------



## Soso78

Ahh mate u like me?? Well that’s just made my life complete. Thank you 

puffs beer mate. Not cheap and only lik 3%
Sort of beer a wanker would drink


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Hey I actually like you.
> Lets forgot about last year.
> 
> Super Dry. I have drank 6. I need some coke. Cocaine. @schizopath bring me some sniff.


Schizo (aka fish) is spoken for. Captn be bustin his cheeks


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Ahh mate u like me?? Well that’s just made my life complete. Thank you
> 
> puffs beer mate. Not cheap and only lik 3%
> Sort of beer a wanker would drink


We should meet up and smoke crack together.

And fuck hookers. Its legal to have sex with prostitutes in Australia.


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> @schizopath bring me some sniff.


Youre better off with Australian coke than Finnish one.


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> We should meet up and smoke crack together.
> 
> And fuck hookers. Its legal to have sex with prostitutes in Australia.


Will never touch crack again. Done over 17 years on it daily and never had to pay for sex even when I was a junkie. But u go for it. Better than sittin on ur own drinking diet beer ffs lol


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Will never touch crack again. Done over 17 years on it daily and never had to pay for sex even when I was a junkie. But u go for it. Better than sittin on ur own drinking diet beer ffs lol


I will shout you a pint and a bag. Schizo pays for sex with drugs. 

I sniff drugs so its all good. 

All G homey.


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Schizo pays for sex with drugs.


Blame it on my add


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Will never touch crack again. Done over 17 years on it daily and never had to pay for sex even when I was a junkie. But u go for it. Better than sittin on ur own drinking diet beer ffs lol



So are you a real woman?


----------



## mal3volent

It ain't my fault I'm out here gettin loose
Gotta blame it on the Goose
gotta blame on the juice baby


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> So are you a real woman?


?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

andyturbo said:


> I bet you have trouble fitting on the bus.. because theres not *Mushroom *inside.


If only


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Soso78 said:


> Anyone who says they had 100ml of vodka is either a pharmacist or cunt do which are you?


Before you get ahead of yourself. That post was meant for another thread but i misposted (also just being human but if you want to have a dick swinging contest to make you feel better about your own intellect then by all means have fun) troll away


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso is a wonan ha ha ha ha


----------



## Soso78

Coffeeshroom said:


> Before you get ahead of yourself. That post was meant for another thread but i misposted (also just being human but if you want to have a dick swinging contest to make you feel better about your own intellect then by all means have fun) troll away


Cunt it is then


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Cunt it is then



Show us them titties


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Soso78 said:


> Cunt it is then


Yes my friend. Bet you walk around with one. Reason you act like one


----------



## andyturbo

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yes my friend. Bet you walk around with one. Reason you act like one


Thats pretty rough coming from a talking toadstal!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

we _all _one step/breath from death


----------



## Coffeeshroom

andyturbo said:


> Thats pretty rough coming from a talking toadstal!


Bwahahaha.. reason i love this place..


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> like jumping off the golden gate bridge
> 
> but in slow motion
> 
> and i will feel myself go even if anesthetized and it'll be lovely



it would be so wonderful
 to be back in san fransico 
again and able to say that.

just  kidding,
i hated those earthquakes. 

_and don't jump off the fuckin bridge
lol. i was stupid enough to walk
 across it. loooooooool.  ♡_


----------



## Soso78

People travel from all over to jump off that bridge apparantly.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Kaden_Nite said:


> Didn't know Pearl Jam did unplugged.
> Pretty good.
> Doesn't sound all that unplugged though.
> Definitely some stuff plugged in.



i'm goin surfin  

jk. i used to live in la jolla. lool.


----------



## schizopath

You arent a real bluelighter until you have masturbated to the nudie thread


----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

andyturbo said:


> We should meet up and smoke crack together.
> 
> And fuck hookers. Its legal to have sex with prostitutes in Australia.



Yall got hookers as well as a bunch of Asian meth? I'm in


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Id love to make you my personal protein shake


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Hit me up ladies with a Vagina PM


Did you scare Lucy from this site already?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> we _all _one step/breath from death



Without me? Without you





Wander through the dead with you caught up in my head
Thinkin' I'ma flip and fill my brain with lead
I'ma end my life without you


----------



## schizopath

http://easydamus.com/alignmenttest.html

Interesting shit on the webs, it said Im a true neutral... knew it!


----------



## schizopath

If I dont get meth tomorrow Im gonna let out a wet fart


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sarcastic ppl dont understand sarcasm when others do it?
How ironic.  
Maybe Jane Goodall has an explanation. 

Note to everyone this isnt 4chan and there are limits on what we can say here.


----------



## Hylight

okay i'm goin ta open up an 
e mail account so i can go 4channing


----------



## schizopath

But-But Cap.. he was ASKING for it!


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> okay i'm goin ta open up an
> e mail account so i can go 4channing


4chan is known for melting brains. You better play it safe, love.


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sarcastic ppl dont understand sarcasm when others do it?
> How ironic.
> Maybe Jane Goodall has an explanation.
> 
> Note to everyone this isnt 4chan and there are limits on what we can say here.



Speaking of irony


----------



## schizopath

The abyss is a sitcom-thread


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> The abyss is a sitcom-thread


hollywood awaits you ♡


----------



## schizopath

Meth is truly the most powerful substance there is. It has made me psychotic even before trying it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> But-But Cap.. he was ASKING for it!


Life doesn't work like that.  If you simply got what you asked for I'd be....

1) dead
2) a tree
3) a bird
4) a large feline like a tiger or puma
5) dead 10,000+ times over

I'll be here to help guide ya'll through the mystical world of WANTS AND DESIRES.  Basically asking for something isn't enough.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Meth is truly the most powerful substance there is.


Yes.  It is also largely why I don't use it.  It's just... too much.  12-24 hour long duration, manorexia, mind altering, psychedelic in nature.  Just too much.  

Eventually you want to come down so you can use again.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight Im really not that funny


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes.  It is also largely why I don't use it.  It's just... too much.  12-24 hour long duration, manorexia, mind altering, psychedelic in nature.  Just too much.
> 
> Eventually you want to come down so you can use again.


For me having it is more important than using. Im a ocd junkie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up last night in serious withdrawal and it felt like I was dying. 

I was like.... cool, bring it on WORLD.  You can't be me so you consume and devour me.  Awesome. 

Kill all the CAPTAINS.  All of them.  The world can't absorb me but you can try to.

I swear this withdrawal is fucking shit and I was wrong to go on a 2 month long binge.  DO YOU HEAR ME I AM SORRY.  I won't do anything like this again HAVE MERCY BRAIN.  MERCY.  mercyYYYYY.  

Most of my nightmares are about running away from people trying to kill me and I wake up in a cold sweat.  I really wish someone was going to kill me so my ENDLESS SUFFERING was almost over. 

Alas that is not how desires work.  

I ended up getting too drunk too early in the morning and falling over a bunch yesterday maybe I won't do that again today.  MAYBE.  As if I have a volitional FUCKING CHOICE.  I don't.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Hylight Im really not that funny


People most think Im stupid cause I keep on trying to make you fuckers laugh. Even I think Im stupid as fuck.


----------



## schizopath

Wow, I just realized that Im anorexic cause I masturbate so much.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> People most think Im stupid cause I keep on trying to make you fuckers laugh. Even I think Im stupid as fuck.


You are actually smart man.  I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it. 

I hate to see people thinking they aren't smart.  We all have intelligence in different ways, etc. 

I happen to be pretty good at adult situations and sex and drugs and stuff like that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Wow, I just realized that Im anorexic cause I masturbate so much.


LOL like words from my brain

I realized last night all the sex I've had over like 3+ months is probably why I eat 6000+ calories a day and am being a sad dad.






there are 2 types of dads in the world
bad dads
and
sad dads

WHICH ONE ARE U??? take my QUIZ coming up (I have to think of questions and answers but every question has an answer)






in my world there are only two types of dads
DILFs
and
other dads


----------



## schizopath

Thanks. I just really have no clue how to utilize my brains except on comedy and stuff like that.

Btw, how can I detect the difference between a good meth and bad meth? Madness says my stuff looks fire but it feels like I need way too big doses for how long I have used it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD
like
this total FUCKING HOT dude hit me up after LIKE A LONG TIME of not hitting me up
and I'm gonna totally fuck his ass if there's any justice
OH MY GOD HE'S THINKING WHAT I AM THINKING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Thanks. I just really have no clue how to utilize my brains except on comedy and stuff like that.
> 
> Btw, how can I detect the difference between a good meth and bad meth? Madness says my stuff looks fire but it feels like I need way too big doses for how long I have used it.


um it depends on how gay things get after you do some

GUYS
guys
I'm about to have to bounce
You know how I was like so close to jerking it well I don't have to now
I'm gonna fuck FUCKKKkkkKKKK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh wait I never posted "so hard gonna have to jerk" again that was from yesterday right

time is not my friend, never was


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm feeling lots of anxiety over something I ordered that's illegal, to my friend's house (with his permission of course).  Been being processed by customs for days now after a week of sitting there without status changing to "processed".  It's a personal amount of iboga TA extract.  I'm more nervous than if it had been to my house as if seized it will affect a friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Thanks. I just really have no clue how to utilize my brains


I was pretty clueless until recently.  The universe guides you and shit.  Shit's far out. 

I'm also totally sober and am just going to FUCK first like daterape like I might just pin him down to the bed before we do anything else and ask questions later

he's got at least 50+ pounds of muscle on me so if it happens it's because he wants it

it would be 100% easy to kick my ass in his body


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm feeling lots of anxiety over something


if it's not SEX then LET THOSE FEARS GO bro
and especially if it's sex let those feelings go

they have no SPACE in the PLEASURECHAMBER.  Leave shoes at door and BYOL (bring your own lube)



Xorkoth said:


> nervous


don't put those WORDS and thoughts out there in the UNIVERSE bro

just get naked and dance to some music already ffs


----------



## schizopath

Things dont get anymore gay after meth. So still semi-gay, lol.

I guess Im gonna try it oral.


----------



## schizopath

I belong to the Crowley school of thought

"Im just here for the anal and the drugs"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Things dont get anymore gay after meth. So still semi-gay, lol.
> 
> I guess Im gonna try it oral.


It might only be 10% pure and that's a chance you'll have to take.

If you randomly take a high dose of meth out of nowhere it can permanently warp your life in a bad way.  I've seen it so...so many times.  It's just too potent of a drug.  

Tolerance is also very real for some people.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I belong to the Crowley school of thought
> 
> "Im just here for the anal and the drugs"


I NEED THAT
ON A SHIRT
my friends will understand
and laugh and like
it's so true
btw
"I need to shower at your place"
is really gaycode for
"I just fucked someone before we're gonna fuck"
yeah that's ok you do you bb I'mma still fuck like a porn star


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> It might only be 10% pure and that's a chance you'll have to take.
> 
> If you randomly take a high dose of meth out of nowhere it can permanently warp your life in a bad way.  I've seen it so...so many times.  It's just too potent of a drug.



It could very easily be only 10%. The thing with that is that some shards simply seem to be meth and some are fillers or something like that. When it looked dirty it was way more pure.

Yeah, Ive been taking 30-45mg normally and I ll propably try 40mg oral.


----------



## schizopath

If it makes me stimmed like it should Im gonna get more soon. Its 500% better being stimulated than just opied out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CUMMING SOON

bad dad vs sad dad
WHICH ONE ARE YOU?

take the quiz and fInD oUT


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> It could very easily be only 10%. The thing with that is that some shards simply seem to be meth and some are fillers or something like that. When it looked dirty it was way more pure.
> 
> Yeah, Ive been taking 30-45mg normally and I ll propably try 40mg oral.



If you're getting off on 45mg it's not bad lol. Not to mention when you use even semi regularly your dopamine runs out very quickly. I had some super fire shards before that felt amazing but day 3 I could hardly feel it anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> The abyss is a sitcom-thread


Prepare to get a casting call iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> If you're getting off on 45mg it's not bad lol. Not to mention when you use even semi regularly your dopamine runs out very quickly. I had some super fire shards before that felt amazing but day 3 I could hardly feel it anymore.


You are TRIGGERING in the pleasure zone

And i went through a sick nasty withdrawal

So pls dont be like that to good ol cptcpt

THE FEELINGS ARE REAL
THE REALITY IS NOT
The doom pussy is cumming


----------



## schizopath

I didnt fucking feel it even on the first day. It just wasnt as good.

Cap I hope the casting caller is Cduggles then


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I didnt fucking feel it even on the first day. It just wasnt as good.
> 
> Cap I hope the casting caller is Cduggles then


Omg i will so hire her

The abyss THE MUSICAL
Coming to Broadway


----------



## schizopath

Cdugglez could proofread my scripts, if you know what I mean


----------



## schizopath

Remember this druggies. Being a wolf in sheeps clothing is way more 200iq move than simply being a wolf.


----------



## devilsgospel

It wont hurt me now, I'm numb to all the pain


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> People most think Im stupid cause I keep on trying to make you fuckers laugh. Even I think Im stupid as fuck.



*!!!!!!*​


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^ *aww. thats why your so smart 
it's going to be alright


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> People most think Im stupid cause I keep on trying to make you fuckers laugh. Even I think Im stupid as fuck.


might be an act. i dunno. maybe they teen agers loool.
at least you can post right ! 

are you cateful with that meth looooooool.
jk.

Just don't do too much. That's it.
Do too much no good. Not funny. 

lool.


----------



## Hylight

careful naaah loool
its alright.
i LOVE good energy
that's great
bye
use birth control ❣


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> why you bustin off in people drink, Hylight?


----------



## Hylight

eeee  eeee aaaa aaa 

whyy i can't quote you


----------



## Hylight

did you here that the person that invented the knock knock jokes, got the no bell prize !


----------



## Hylight

*here 's one foe PHAT . have a meow meow. *





meow


----------



## andyturbo

Hylight said:


> eeee  eeee aaaa aaa
> 
> whyy i can't quote you



Eeee eeee aaaa aaaaaaa


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Did you scare Lucy from this site already?



There's nothing for her to be scared of.


The community protects their own from harm.

I know take kwon do


----------



## andyturbo

Watch this @schizopath


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Eeee eeee aaaa aaaaaaa


Racist


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> *!!!!!!*​


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> Racist


Oh shut up and get me a beer


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Blame it on my add


Andy you fucker you tricked me, I just see it now.


----------



## schizopath

Do you fucking front in exchange for a blowjob


----------



## schizopath

Your version of dirty talk is propably

"Your vagina is better than my ex wives"


----------



## schizopath

Though I must also admit some respect for your dedication to vaginas


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Though I must also admit some respect for your dedication to vaginas


My raving buddy


----------



## schizopath

If I dont get meth today, I will apply for a words mod.


----------



## andyturbo

Supreme Overlord Words Mod


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Meth is truly the most powerful substance there is. It has made me psychotic even before trying it!





Xorkoth said:


> I'm feeling lots of anxiety over something I ordered that's illegal, to my friend's house (with his permission of course).  Been being processed by customs for days now after a week of sitting there without status changing to "processed".  It's a personal amount of iboga TA extract.  I'm more nervous than if it had been to my house as if seized it will affect a friend.




I hope you asked your friend first and apologise to them your cat used your details to get their catnip.

Maybe it turned up and old mate "lost" it.



?


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Supreme Overlord Words Mod


THE ALPHA AND THE OMEGA!


----------



## schizopath

No but seriously I know Id make a legit good mod.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Keep your innocence mate.  Let those nutcases do it, they don't come back quite the same if at all.


----------



## schizopath

Best Strokes lyrics ever?

Was an honest man
Asked me for the phone
Tried to take control
Oh I don't see it that way
I don't see it that way

We shared some ideas
All obsessed with fame
Says we're all the same
Oh I don't see it that way
I don't see it that way

Raised in Carolina
I'm not like that
Tryin' to remind her
When we go back

I missed the last bus
I'll take the next train
I try, but you see
It's hard to explain
I said the right things
But act the wrong way
I like it right here
But I cannot stay
I watched the TV
Forget what I'm told
Well I am too young
And they are too old
The joke is on you
This place is a zoo
You're right, it's true

He said he can't decide
I shake my head to say
Everything's just great
Oh I just can't remember
I just can't remember

Raised in Carolina (she says)
I'm not like that
Trying to remind her
When we go back

I say the right things
But act the wrong way
I like it right here
But I cannot stay
I watched the TV
Forget what I'm told
I am too young
And they are too old
I'll make it you see
I'm ever so pleased
Pretend to be nice
So I can be mean
I missed the last bus
I'll take the next train
I try, but you see
It's hard to explain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

have had a few beers.  can't sleep.  I think I slept for like 24-ish hours in a row last time I tried to sleep.  It was at least 12 and the sun seemed to go up and down, may have been a day and a half.

Woke up glued to my sheets from the sweat.  THE WITHDRAWAL IS REAL.  THE PAIN IS REAL.  The self.... hopefully an illusion.  Hopefully.  I don't want to have to be me again, ffs. 

I put myself through the dumbest shit.  but I guess I DO LOVE MY BAD BOIS.


----------



## schizopath

What an amazing expectation of meth rush


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> What an amazing expectation of meth rush


Did you score?


----------



## schizopath

Nooooo Im thrilled the fuck out of waiting it. But 95% that I ll get it today.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> What an amazing expectation of meth rush



Wasn't bad at all.  Good old fashioned pseudo thank God.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> What an amazing expectation of meth rush


Whooooo could it be now???


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Oh.  Soz I thought you scored.

After 24 hours it's obv shits gone wrong, hate that bullshit , pretty nice when nothing weird/ idiotic happens.


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Whooooo could it be now???


1->2->1->4->3->2->5->1->5->2->1->4->1->6->1


----------



## schizopath

Theres so many that its just easier to use numbers


----------



## schizopath

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Oh.  Soz I thought you scored.
> 
> After 24 hours it's obv shits gone wrong, hate that bullshit , pretty nice when nothing weird/ idiotic happens.


Noo, only way to score meth in this land of garbage is to order it. Also way easier for me cause I still live this week in a village. Moving out on friday.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Noo, only way to score meth in this land of garbage is to order it. Also way easier for me cause I still live this week in a village. Moving out on friday.




Same here for some things.

I get my dealer to do that because I fucking love table service.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Noo, only way to score meth in this land of garbage is to order it. Also way easier for me cause I still live this week in a village. Moving out on friday.


Come and live in Australia.
I live here.
So does zeph..


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

andyturbo said:


> Come and live in Australia.
> I live here.
> So does zeph..



I live in West Melbourne.


----------



## andyturbo

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I live in West Melbourne.


Sunshine reprozent..

Stab albans Kent'


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

andyturbo said:


> Sunshine reprozent..
> 
> Stab albans Kent'


Even westerner than there but only 1 main highway away tbh.


----------



## andyturbo

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Even westerner than there but only 1 main highway away tbh.


I love you. Come kick it east side bud...any time.


----------



## schizopath

Where the fuck is the post. Help me Im dying to try some meth.

Im semi hard and got that anticipatory shit going on for me

AAAAAAAAND no meth. FUCK

Its time to get totally shitfaced and start packing my stuff

2020 has been good for me if this is the worst day so far


----------



## schizopath

Actual footage of Schizopath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_if I was the football_


----------



## schizopath

Why would I be this stupid. I could move my bank meeting to next week and go score some buprenorphine.


----------



## schizopath

Cap, Id apply but it seems they arent looking for a words mod atm.


----------



## Blowmonkey

You should apply for blogs mod and fight to the death with zonxx over it. I'm worried about @Mel22, I'm sorry for trying to set you up with Captain mel, this was a mistake.


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I hope you asked your friend first and apologise to them your cat used your details to get their catnip.
> 
> Maybe it turned up and old mate "lost" it.
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Of course I asked first.  He's one of my best friends, definitely wouldn't steal it.  Plus the tracking says it's in customs... been in there for a while.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

andyturbo said:


> I love you. Come kick it east side bud...any time.




You're weird dude.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> Of course I asked first.  He's one of my best friends, definitely wouldn't steal it.  Plus the tracking says it's in customs... been in there for a while.




You could have sent it to your ex wife and just staked out her letter box to intercept it.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Cap, Id apply but it seems they arent looking for a words mod atm.


U should apply to be blogs mod. Currently Mel is doing it but she’s fuckin useless


----------



## schizopath

I scored some amph that looked pretty pure. Had no time to test it yet.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> I scored some amph that looked pretty pure. Had no time to test it yet.




Ffs just have a whack like a proper junkie does.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I scored some amph that looked pretty pure. Had no time to test it yet.


Thought u was gettin meth


----------



## schizopath

Have a whack? Like masturbate? 
already did, You gotta send me some better material.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Blowmonkey said:


> You should apply for blogs mod and fight to the death with zonxx over it. I'm worried about @Mel22, I'm sorry for trying to set you up with Captain mel, this was a mistake.



She's very likely working and not contactable, busy or has gone to live under the sea.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Thought u was gettin meth


On wednesday


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Have a whack? Like masturbate?
> already did, You gotta send me some better material.



No...inject it.  Don't have time to test it then just shoot up dude


----------



## Blowmonkey

Boof it. 


✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> gone to live under the sea


----------



## schizopath

I dont really inject. Dont like needles and naturally shitty veins.


----------



## Blowmonkey

If you have shitty veins does this mean you have a bloody anus and you won't be able to boof it either? This is a problem.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

^ I don't anymore, was just being an  asshole. 

Sorry your drugs didn't arrive today.

It'll be tomorrow, weekends fuck shit up.

Mate got an amount of pseudo liquid and that's getting a bit scarily close  to dodgy folk that are not fun, he can figure that out by himself.  I not really interested in chemistry anymore.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love RCs because when they're 98.8% pure you only need 50mg to get zooted.


----------



## Blowmonkey

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I not really interested in chemistry anymore.


See how I read into shit wrong all the time? I thought we had some chemistry but now I see you're not interested in my pseudo liquids anymore.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Blowmonkey said:


> See how I read into shit wrong all the time? I thought we had some chemistry but now I see you're not interested in my pseudo liquids anymore.




Your pseudo liquid is salty enough without redoxing it.




Pearl necklace?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Yeah I eat too much dairy products, so much cheese, it straight up curdles.


----------



## Blowmonkey

You know when you slice up a hot soggy pizza and there's cheese strings all over?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Goodnight blowmonkey dear





Yeas I love pizza cheese drool.  Swallow not  spit.lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I love RCs because when they're 98.8% pure you only need 50mg to get zooted.


crazy and true story
i once met a head who would eat 250mg of 2c-I in a go and I was like DEAR GOD...

...NO....

because 20mg every 3rd day or so always rocked my world.  I simply cannot imagine the infinite visuals that must be sooOoOooOOOoo much more intense than mine. 

Every person I tell that story to stares at me in horror.  As they should, that's something even I wouldn't do.


----------



## Effect

Xorkoth said:


> Score... I'd much rather have 7 addies than $20.


Especially cause my dude Madness knows how easy it is to unload if need be


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Effect said:


> Especially cause my dude Madness knows how easy it is to unload if need be



I unloaded more than half my stash of addies so i could buy bitcoin for RCs.

This fucking dude asked me to "throw him a football" 5 times this morning. Normally i'd ignore someone like that, but i like him and he hooks me up, so i had to tell him off. FIVE TIMES.

He helped me out a lot but eventually i started texting in all capital letters and using curse words.


----------



## schizopath

I should have just gotten buprenorphine. I took MOTHERFUCKING TWO boost bumps and I just now feel it. This aint gonna keep me up till meth comes.


----------



## schizopath

Im starting to think it just wasnt cut with acetone or some shit and I took too much


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> I unloaded more than half my stash of addies so i could buy bitcoin for RCs.
> 
> This fucking dude asked me to "throw him a football" 5 times this morning. Normally i'd ignore someone like that, but i like him and he hooks me up, so i had to tell him off. FIVE TIMES.
> 
> He helped me out a lot but eventually i started texting in all capital letters and using curse words.




THIS FUCKING POST IS FUCKING BORDERING ON DANGEROUS FUCKING TERRITORY M8 

OR MAYBE NOT  FUCK


----------



## schizopath

Amphetamine feels nothing after doing meth. I guess it was to be expected.


----------



## schizopath

Im not applying to a blogs mod. I dont read blogs and I want to have dedication to being mod so words its gonna be.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I love RCs because when they're 98.8% pure you only need 50mg to get zooted.


I fucking wish Finland had an rc shop.


----------



## devilsgospel

Man America is great, I can get fresh pizza made for me in 15 minutes without having to speak to anyone for 10 bucks while I'm drunk


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Guy in front of me just pissed on the escalator of the train station on his way up.


----------



## schizopath

Watch out, he might be a beast in a human form. Maybe he was just marking his territory.


----------



## Erich Generic

Shady's Fox said:


> He was, he was. He really was a cool guy aside his weirdness. But Erich mastify magnina
> 
> was closed in his own castle


X heed en zieg


----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> X heed en zieg


thought u was banned


----------



## schizopath

Eine kleine juden schwein


----------



## Erich Generic

Hex Krieg


----------



## Erich Generic

Oh my ducking got I m legend


----------



## Fire&Water

... HolyShit   the dead of the damned fucking lives


----------



## Erich Generic

[Video]


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Captain.Heroin - Your buddy has arrived.


----------



## Erich Generic

Erich Generic re-election 2020


----------



## Erich Generic

BL Senate


----------



## schizopath

I just witnessed the greatest insult of all time on The Outsider

"Forrest Gump looking motherfucker"


----------



## Erich Generic

Your mom


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin - Your buddy has arrived.


Omg erich is alive

I thought he overdosed on monster energy drinks


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> Omg erich is alive
> 
> I thought he overdosed on monster energy drinks


I heard he wears an eye patch now due to a freak eyeliner accident.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Erich Generic said:


> X heed en zieg


Omg omg omg puu puu !!!!!!
Pm MEL mate she loves you always.


Oh it's me btw.


Omg Erich love love love love


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> Omg erich is alive
> 
> I thought he overdosed on monster energy drinks



Just don't bloody ban him again !!!!!!!!


----------



## Blowmonkey

Erich I heard you're the lovechild of ravermadness and crystalmethbunny, can you sign my autograph?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

COTB would have a heart attack these days with the drug talk.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> I heard he wears an eye patch now due to a freak eyeliner accident.


That was a zinger

That makes me feel a lot better because I am at a really stressful place right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Just don't bloody ban him again !!!!!!!!


It was BTS and I think a year was long for anyone but

He said something very offensive toward staff.  We don't tolerate abuse and I am doing my best to love you all as much as I love myself 

I made sure when the 365 days were up that his ban was manually removed as we were having tech glitches and I didn't want anyone to feel unwelcome.


----------



## Erich Generic

Das ist meine mutter unt father


----------



## Erich Generic

Your mum was my eyeliner accident bruh 

Cum at me

Yolimo swag iiirc wit me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> Your mum was my eyeliner accident bruh
> 
> Cum at me
> 
> Yolimo swag iiirc wit me


How has life been treating you my friend


----------



## Erich Generic

Hex Krieg
Vex zehn

I do vampire hexs n g


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have been working on improving myself.  A lot of things got worse then better.  I am being a cheerier version of the abyss and not the most pessimistic version possible. 

Only like 2 hot guys here and there are a lot of guys


----------



## schizopath

Erich you should start a cult


----------



## Erich Generic

I was in the state hospital


----------



## schizopath

Erich Generic said:


> Das ist meine mutter unt father


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Blowmonkey said:


> Erich I heard you're the lovechild of ravermadness and crystalmethbunny, can you sign my autograph?


----------



## Blowmonkey

tbh I expected something more like this


----------



## DopeM

Sup EG?  How are the panzers?  I was just starting to miss your random 2 AM discord calls...

wb DEAR


----------



## Erich Generic

Discord chans mein fave


----------



## Erich Generic

Today ist ein new dawn


----------



## Erich Generic

Jah das ist goot unt ich bin rapen in newish auchvitz hole


----------



## schizopath

The abyss mach frei


----------



## schizopath

************************************************************************ Why am I this fucking disabled? *****************************************************************************************

I wish I could time travel to change my stupid ass shit that I do almost daily.

Sorry love


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I was in the state hospital


Are you ok?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

MFs!
couldn't get the diazepam
got a few oxys (got rid of them before i got home) 20 300mg pregabalin, and a dub of hard (  ).
its ok bout the diaz but that was the main reason for riding over there. mihgt ber a good thing as i need a longer break from benz. dont wanna end up actin a mf fool.
got my maeng da WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! its good, too ate and had 2g. feeling drunk as a mf from pregab and pheni but the tea has me active now and all senses keen (still wobbling a little hahah)
how the fuck are ya?
CH u stll witus?

love u guys, really i do
imma post somemo nudes sos i can get my freak on


----------



## Fire&Water

play yer cahk like the banjos depended on it


----------



## Erich Generic

Your mom is ok met her in the hospital bud

Hope u doing gud


----------



## Erich Generic

Die in ein koffin


----------



## Erich Generic

U okay bud? I jus heard about yer mum in the hospital  hope everything is gud


----------



## Erich Generic

Creepy smile face k k killa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> CH u stll witus?


I'm falling out a lot these days, and am recovering. 

The WD from that shit was something else and I didn't understand it could feel that bad NOOOO ONE WARNED ME as if it's an insider secret. 

btw I am experiencing mood swings, hot/cold fluctuations, dysphoria, muscle tightness, and physical pain and I'm going to be OK this just really sucks and I should have known not to do it like I did.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ERICHA

wtf


----------



## Shady's Fox

ERICHA LET RUB CHESTS

OMAGA


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Lol I was banned go


Captain.Heroin said:


> It was BTS and I think a year was long for anyone but
> 
> He said something very offensive toward staff.  We don't tolerate abuse and I am doing my best to love you all as much as I love myself
> 
> I made sure when the 365 days were up that his ban was manually removed as we were having tech glitches and I didn't want anyone to feel unwelcome.




Lol.  I was serving my own ban then and that was it was the staffs position that the lounge drama killed cosmic,  copped a final one for allegedly going after BTS which I deny categorically especially considering the staff can't read minds any more than I read theirs, had no idea what she had suffered until a staff told me in discord.

Didn't even read that piece of shit explain, not worth the time.


Yes things are pretty good currently and abuse is not something to be dished out by staff as it was then either,  makes slinging shit back very tempting and can't do that here.

I've mentioned to CFC some concerns and hope to hell I'm wrong, and that is the thing most heinous to happen by anyone and could well bring down the board.  Not the actual thing as hey welcome to 2004 but the blatant nature. Jeez Louise!

Awful shame to let carelessness run free, discretion is easy amongst people who know each other and not so much with strangers.




Not much else can be done except back to  boob   and fart talk


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm falling out a lot these days, and am recovering.
> 
> The WD from that shit was something else and I didn't understand it could feel that bad NOOOO ONE WARNED ME as if it's an insider secret.
> 
> btw I am experiencing mood swings, hot/cold fluctuations, dysphoria, muscle tightness, and physical pain and I'm going to be OK this just really sucks and I should have known not to do it like I did.




UTFSE NOOB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> ************************************************************************ Why am I this fucking disabled? *****************************************************************************************
> 
> I wish I could time travel to change my stupid ass shit that I do almost daily.
> 
> Sorry love


You can change one step at a time man.  Break it all down into managable steps and dont be afraid to ask for help

And it can hurt to swallow your pride and ask for help i am really bad with that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> UTFSE NOOB


Reports were conflicting.  Many would be in disbelief over what I am reporting.


----------



## schizopath

Its time to eat noodles cause im just feeling So fucking sexy


----------



## Erich Generic

Lets rub penor togeth

Imhe


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> NOOOO ONE WARNED ME


wtf? 
are you kidding me? never experienced bnzo wd full on? holy shit no wonder. sorry dont mean to sound ass holish (but i am mostly somebody gotta be da bad guy sometimes, no?) Uhhhh... honestly i was worried but didnt know if this was "normal" for CH or what, ya know? bout to get on da plane boss and come tend to your fine ass boo  
sumpin happen
ok i gotta pay bills gotta story but forgot already it will come back something about going to the bank it will come back around
one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> wtf?
> are you kidding me? never experienced bnzo wd full on? holy shit no wonder. sorry dont mean to sound ass holish (but i am mostly somebody gotta be da bad guy sometimes, no?) Uhhhh... honestly i was worried but didnt know if this was "normal" for CH or what, ya know? bout to get on da plane boss and come tend to your fine ass boo
> sumpin happen
> ok i gotta pay bills gotta story but forgot already it will come back something about going to the bank it will come back around
> one


no I knew I "could" wd from benzos.  That's not exactly what I'm going through.  

I'm still largely doing great w/o them and no cravings/desires and using them responsibly.  I still think I need another doctor IMMEDIATELY because my whole family/world hates me or at least knows something is deeply wrong w/ my rattling mind.  UGH.  

I could use some temazepam right about now it would be ... *heavenly*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> bout to get on da plane boss and come tend to your fine ass boo


you are so kind

sometimes i just need someone to take care of me and I'm too proud to ask for help 

PTAHTEK COULD BE THE 1

I am so pissing off 2019 right now and am not going to even bother hanging out w/ him even though the sex was.... insanely good.

Like it's almost a sin.  Like throwing sex that good away is like flushing my own body weight in heroin or whatever.  That's how it feels and I'm still doing it.

He had his chance I have other F buds with more jelly to shake.

...IIRC





on left:  the doc you get to check your prostate
on right:  the doc willing to scribe you them benzos





pictured above:  DWEABSSSSSSSSSSS





THE ICE CREAM SINGULARITY IS REAL

what I think to myself when 2019 doesn't want to hang with me






but i have confirmation from 2 friends that he's hot and we're hot together 

DON'T THROW AWAY THIS GOOD STUFF BRO you are killing me






L to R:  unidentifiable female, CAPTAIN, CAPTAIN, CAPTAIN

I had my death wish all planned out and it seems free will does not exist.  So I'm just going w/ the flow.


----------



## Erich Generic

Heed to erixor

Heed

Heed en zieg


----------



## Erich Generic

+1 to vampire hex skillset


----------



## Erich Generic

Over 6000 heed


----------



## Shady's Fox

ｍ　ｉ　ｓ　ｔ　ｅ　ｒ　　　　　Ａ　Ｎ　Ｄ　Ｅ　Ｒ　Ｓ　Ｏ　Ｎ　！！！！！！


----------



## Erich Generic

Heeed

Heed an zieg


----------



## Shady's Fox

HEY GIMME MA MONEY BACK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

puke
i think i will get over this one day


----------



## mal3volent

is Russia taking over TL after their success with the republican and Democrat parties?


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> no I knew I "could" wd from benzos.  That's not exactly what I'm going through.
> 
> I'm still largely doing great w/o them and no cravings/desires and using them responsibly.  I still think I need another doctor IMMEDIATELY because my whole family/world hates me or at least knows something is deeply wrong w/ my rattling mind.  UGH.
> 
> I could use some temazepam right about now it would be ... *heavenly*


Es ist das Ketamin Doggo


----------



## Stark

I have done so much goddamned cocaine over the last week

But I can afford, it weirdly, and also pay my bills

New job rules and life is great for a minute


----------



## devilsgospel

Its bourbon o'clock


----------



## Erich Generic

Will someone please give me the discord info please

Noobs


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> Reports were conflicting.  Many would be in disbelief over what I am reporting.



Dunno what drugs you took mate but report your findings, could help some  person who plays with these rc things as if they are legit.

Not convinced anymore, when mdma was a new thing it was good but not the things around now, I too old and want to not end up brain fried more than I am.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Es ist das Ketamin Doggo


Quoted For Doggos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Dunno what drugs you took mate but report your findings, could help some  person who plays with these rc things as if they are legit.
> 
> Not convinced anymore, when mdma was a new thing it was good but not the things around now, I too old and want to not end up brain fried more than I am.


Legit I've done my research and it's anyone's guess.  I will pm DOPEM if ye wish since he seems very helpful and considerate if you wish daisy

but don't worry about me I'm recovering.  The first few days were hell but I'm slowly coming back to a semblance of normality.



mal3volent said:


> is Russia taking over TL after their success with the republican and Democrat parties?


France won, hence my holy war against France is over.  

I think Macron and Putin like to go into the hot tub together and rub dicks IIRC


----------



## DopeM

Erich Generic said:


> Will someone please give me the discord info please
> 
> Noobs


überprüfe deinen Posteingang


----------



## schizopath

$uicideboy$ is the best music group there has ever been /thread


----------



## schizopath

Ich bin Shadow Moses


----------



## schizopath

Why is there no titty bars with the workers giving their tit milk over the counter?


----------



## schizopath

I know you saw it so Im gonna say something. I was just trying to one up Erich. Im sorry if I hurt you. Im hurting thinking I hurt you.


----------



## schizopath

I messaged TLB asking if I could possibly apply for a words mod


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> $uicideboy$ is the best music group there has ever been /thread



IIRC any band with dollar signs in their name suck.  See also:  Ke$ha


----------



## schizopath

No just no. $uicideboy$ write and produce their own music and propably own their own label too. Just ultimate bangers after bangers.


----------



## schizopath

100%. I propably seriously need a partner who is a pro dirty talker and likes bdsm. But you are definitely right that its the shit to see someone get it off.

Nice picture, my lifes an uphill battle but some days I feel like Im using a segway.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> IIRC any band with dollar signs in their name suck.  See also:  Ke$ha



I like them because they make songs about drugs, violence, and Satanism, my 3 favorite things.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> 100%. I propably seriously need a partner who is a pro dirty talker and likes bdsm. But you are definitely right that its the shit to see someone get it off.
> 
> Nice picture, my lifes an uphill battle but some days I feel like Im using a segway.


.....that's hot

I was never a super vocal top and then I got more into it because some ppl requested me to do that and yea it's hot

bdsm sounds hot too I will play around a little w/ it not much though, vanilla sex still rocks my world 8(


----------



## Erich Generic

Quote me hate me


----------



## schizopath

Damn I heard some fairly good news from TLB. Almost started sweating after hearing them.


----------



## Erich Generic

Erich Generic is back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> my lifes an uphill battle but some days I feel like Im using a segway.


most of my life was a descent into hell but every now and then an angel comes by and rescues me from where I am

[i am obvs kidding i explicitly don't believe in shit like that]


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I get what you mean. I guess its really kind of the same for me.


----------



## schizopath

Im so used to thinking that people hate me that hearing anything else makes me pretty self conscious. Damn. And thanks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Yeah I get what you mean. I guess its really kind of the same for me.


100% truth (deep trip realizations I have had) the more you love others, the universe, yourself and believe in yourself, things will go amazingly.  Even if it's weird, different, challenging, and what not at first.  It just will.  Trust in the universe goes a long way. 

I started doing that last year and my life took off in a good way (mostly good... still many flaws and losses and what not).  It's a fun work in progress I guess.  Kind of like Manson said "I'm just a painting that's still wet". 

I should probably move some posts into the ABYSS but... maybe I'll make more "how do you picture loungers based on how they post" memes...?


----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> Erich Generic is back


U been somewhere


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Im so used to thinking that people hate me that hearing anything else makes me pretty self conscious. Damn. And thanks.


LOL SCHIZO I have the exact same problem let me share a story with you,

Once upon a time I'm hanging out with a few good friends and because of not having my BEAUTIFUL DELICIOUS HYPNOTIC BENZOS I NEED SO BADLY, I was rattling off insanely, manic (as I am now  mental health not perfect a work in progress, obviously) I misinterpreted someone offering me food as a means to shut me up and made _a joke _based on that but such an idea seemed weird to them (because my friends are mostly what I call... pathologically happy people) ... and that's how I know I get that problem too.

I *absolutely cannot tell* when someone is upset with me or is just having a bad day unless they say it quite clearly with words to my face.  I normally assume as I'm a oh what would Burroughs say, a Liquefier or whatever I'm so fucked I should go back and study his book after reading it, that I must always be doing things that others would normally not approve of as they are "dividers" or.. the other classes.  God what an intensely horrific read even for me and as gay as I am some shit in here is just too much and it's a bit... too much.  Like it makes Gravity's Rainbow look tame.



schizopath said:


> Im so used to thinking that people hate me that hearing anything else makes me pretty self conscious. Damn. And thanks.


oh and to the "self conscious part" I Don't get that so much but I do have a pathological fear of success (because life is good in some ways and don't want those facets to change, etc., stemming from a fear of change, etc.) so when people compliment me I often don't perceive it as them being authentic.  For the most part I know I've been a shithead my life with drug use and my own family likely even if they are "proud of me" it's in a limited way like "thank god he wasn't just a waste" or whatever.  It's hard not to think like that because I know I would have disowned my own ass by now.  Definitely.  

So it's ok to be off-put by the compliments, but mostly people wouldn't waste their time complimenting you if they really didn't mean it.  I used to REALLLLY hate getting compliments when I was younger, I didn't like feeling being put on the spot.  I like being the non-entity, an unnoticeable person in the background, part of the noise of reality.  I don't like becoming a foreground object, unless I'm showing my body off (I'm... considerably more cocky with that).

I'm mostly on BL right now because this novel is so good but extremely graphic and I need to let my brain up for air.  The first few chapters were tame then it went extreme like farther than I'd ever imagine anyone would go as an author in this fashion.  I'm glad I'm reading more.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was rattling off insanely, manic
> 
> I *absolutely cannot tell* when someone is upset with me or is just having a bad day unless they say it quite clearly with words to my face.
> 
> oh and to the "self conscious part" I Don't get that so much but I do have a pathological fear of success (because life is good in some ways and don't want those facets to change, etc., stemming from a fear of change, etc.) so when people compliment me I often don't perceive it as them being authentic.  For the most part I know I've been a shithead my life with drug use and my own family likely even if they are "proud of me" it's in a limited way like "thank god he wasn't just a waste" or whatever.  It's hard not to think like that because I know I would have disowned my own ass by now.  Definitely.
> 
> So it's ok to be off-put by the compliments, but mostly people wouldn't waste their time complimenting you if they really didn't mean it.  I used to REALLLLY hate getting compliments when I was younger, I didn't like feeling being put on the spot.


When Im with friends/drugged out thats like all I do. Lol. Unless Im feeling anxious.

Ive learned somewhat to read people. Words are still so powerful to me, like to you, and so Im MUCH better online than offline. Atleast in my opinion.

Yeah I get it. Ive always been my own best friend but also my worst enemy. Weird shit. After quitting benzos, which I absolutely had to do, no other choices for me about benzos, Ive been alot better since I havent really done that stupid shit to my family and friends anymore.

I guess so. Ive grown somewhat fond to making people laugh but obviously I want to do more. Just me being me I sometimes think too serious or absolutely not serious. Actually I guess I should start giving myself more compliments and about new things too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> When Im with friends/drugged out thats like all I do. Lol. Unless Im feeling anxious.
> 
> Ive learned somewhat to read people. Words are still so powerful to me, like to you, and so Im MUCH better online than offline. Atleast in my opinion.
> 
> Yeah I get it. Ive always been my own best friend but also my worst enemy. Weird shit. After quitting benzos, which I absolutely had to do, no other choices for me about benzos, Ive been alot better since I havent really done that stupid shit to my family and friends anymore.
> 
> I guess so. Ive grown somewhat fond to making people laugh but obviously I want to do more. Just me being me I sometimes think too serious or absolutely not serious. Actually I guess I should start giving myself more compliments and about new things too.


Definitely man this is where I'm at.  I'm pretty good at reading people's minds if I know them REALLY well, but otherwise most people are a hard read.  The "are they really pissed at me" is a mystery, evidenced by people still contacting me and I was sure no one would many times over.

I have been mostly off benzos too and *it hurts* and I need them for sleep.

Giving back to your local community is really rewarding.  I'm planning on doing that too as much as possible.

1st world problems

sex has been so good i can't even get off w/ porn, i could yesterday and now i'll get hard, feels great, but just can't stop thinking about my badBOIS 

ahhhhhh.  AHHHH.


----------



## Xorkoth

What up Erich?  That's my name too, sorta.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Definitely man this is where I'm at.  I'm pretty good at reading people's minds if I know them REALLY well, but otherwise most people are a hard read.  The "are they really pissed at me" is a mystery, evidenced by people still contacting me and I was sure no one would many times over.
> 
> I have been mostly off benzos too and *it hurts* and I need them for sleep.
> 
> Giving back to your local community is really rewarding.  I'm planning on doing that too as much as possible.
> 
> 1st world problems
> 
> sex has been so good i can't even get off w/ porn, i could yesterday and now i'll get hard, feels great, but just can't stop thinking about my badBOIS
> 
> ahhhhhh.  AHHHH.


Yeah, friends arent a mystery. But most people are. I might say that I feel beautiful when people get flustered but really more often than not Im just like "why is she smiling, do I have amphetamine on my nose?"

You do. You propably have the worst insomnia Ive ever heard of. 

I treasure my friends, not my local community. Junkies are treated propably as shit in Finland than is America.

Definitely   

Well be happy you dont even mostly need to get off to porn.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> Just say no to math!



English was always my best subject. I sucked at algebra in my senior year of high school. I almost considered blowing the teacher just to get a D so I could graduate. I was still a member of the National Honors Society anyway.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Yeah, friends arent a mystery. But most people are. I might say that I feel beautiful when people get flustered but really more often than not Im just like "why is she smiling, do I have amphetamine on my nose?"
> 
> You do. You propably have the worst insomnia Ive ever heard of.
> 
> I treasure my friends, not my local community. Junkies are treated propably as shit in Finland than is America.
> 
> Definitely
> 
> Well be happy you dont even mostly need to get off to porn.


LOL 

Sometimes strangers be smiling at me, esp. women and I'm like "oh I'm flirting w/ her and I probably started it...." and then I have to finish up the flirt to not make her feel anxious or self-doubting and shit.  haha. 

For some reason I never feel men flirting with me unless WE HAVE ALREADY DONE IT and then start flirting w/ each other.  Ever.  Odd right.  Oh wait maybe I felt it once a long time ago many years ago.  I don't put myself out there a WHOLE whole lot.  Enough to know.  Doesn't bother me.  They probably expect me to make 1st move. 

My friend said she stayed up for longer than me and I believe her, she's like so honest and down to earth.  I've just done 7 days before AND GOT SLEEP LAST NIGHT WHEEEE.  It was, amazing.  I was like *snores* for 7 hours.  And no nightmares.

I FINISHED READING NAKED LUNCH HOLY SHIT WHAT A READ.  What a fucking READ.  That's incredible.  Probably one of my favorite novels just for how harrowing it is.  I likely will never read it again.

I did manage to jerk off to porn btw it just took a lot of remembering how real sex feels like faps LOL.


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha, you girls have it so lucky, you can get whatever you want by sticking a dick in your mouth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

In the US drug addicts are not looked up to, pretty much never.  In certain areas of US, in certain circles/cultures/cities it becomes more acceptable as the total percentage of people using _something _reaches a high number.  

I've had the realization _I'm the only sober one out here who isn't driving like shit_ many times.  Especially this year with my increased SOBER campaign lol.  All I do is dab and take antihistamines for sleep.  People can tell I am not right.  I really should probably go back on benzos because "they were working".


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> Haha, you girls have it so lucky, you can get whatever you want by sticking a dick in your mouth.



How rude! Btw, we deserve to get whatever we want.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> Haha, you girls have it so lucky, you can get whatever you want by sticking a dick in your mouth.



Have you ever had a mouthful of jizz? Yeah, ok then.


----------



## schizopath

Im too disabled to flirt. Like I got no idea about shit unless Im on a dosage of drugs and then Im calling people if they wanna do a threesome. Mostly just going with the flow. I honestly dont care that I cant flirt. Yeah itd propably be fun and stuff but I dont even want to mostly speak or just dont care.

Up for 7 days? Thats like some Russian sleep experiment level shit. I cant imagine 7 days.

I think Im saving myself tonight and going all out on porn tomorrow when I get methhhhh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> English was always my best subject. I sucked at algebra in my senior year of high school. I almost considered blowing the teacher just to get a D so I could graduate. I was still a member of the National Honors Society anyway.


Honey if i am blowing a teacher i better get an A


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Honey if i am blowing a teacher i better get an A



I know that’s right! Luckily, I passed with a D without having to suck the D.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Honestly it just kinda comes out of me.  More so with women because they dont necessarily initiate it but i pick up on it and my inner self just comes out its weird.  I dont put much thought into it
You can tell based on their eyes and smile if they want you to quick flirt with them.  Or just be emotional if they dont see you sexually.


----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah you can. I guess you mean that kind of quick look semi smiling and semi sheepishly. 

Im better off talking to dealers than most women, atleast if its publicly. Im anti-social that way. And since Ive sold alot of drugs and often hang out with dealers Im way better sympathizing with them than women. Like if I dont know the person I really am unable to talk to them in a meaningful way.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol they think I am fake in discord


----------



## Blowmonkey

Isn't this discord for gamers, like steam and shit? I don't know man, I remember being on there once, vaguely.


schizopath said:


> I'm too disabled to flirt.








						Redefining personality to make the sex better
					

Edit; thread preface - If you're intrigued by the title alone, the first few pages of this thread are mostly preamble. The actual material/concepts begins here (page 5). However, it's an evolving concept and most up to date material is most recently posted, so starting at the end of the thread...




					www.bluelight.org
				



^ Study material.

Typical white boy flirting. Bite your lip, intensely keep staring at a woman and when you make eye contact anxiously look away and smile like you've seen it all before. Tell them you're a single father and when they ask you for pictures of your kid show them some of your adopted foreign son you downloaded when you were googling ebaums world memes.

Also here's some lines that never fail. Do you have pet insurance? Cause I'm about to smash that pussy. Or, what's the difference between peanut butter and jam? I can't peanut butter my dick in you.


----------



## DopeM

In the states we use difference between jam n jelly moi8

Can't jelly my dick into your bum


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Haha, you girls have it so lucky, you can get whatever you want by sticking a dick in your mouth.


Tbf dudes have the same power, just ask cap


----------



## DopeM

I imagine algebra in senior year must be a southern thing?  I think north of the Mason - Dixie they are done with that after freshman year


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Typical white boy flirting. Bite your lip, intensely keep staring at a woman and when you make eye contact anxiously look away and smile like you've seen it all before. Tell them you're a single father and when they ask you for pictures of your kid show them some of your adopted foreign son you downloaded when you were googling ebaums world memes.
> 
> Also here's some lines that never fail. Do you have pet insurance? Cause I'm about to smash that pussy. Or, what's the difference between peanut butter and jam? I can't peanut butter my dick in you.


where I'm at you have to be more sly and subtle and temper "anxious looking" with more like "I know if our paths are gonna cross again they will and I'm feeling something special" energy.  

Facial expressions can communicate a lot.  

I watched 2 hetero ppl flirt w/ each other and they were *shy* aw so cute (in gay culture here it's shameless, totally shameless, even if you're straight you might compliment dudes because it's how comfortable you are, etc. also very hot I mean I start to flirt w/ women and don't go anywhere w/ it, like, a lotttt it just happens) and afterward she (no names or letters and hopefully will be so brain dead/enough friends I won't even remember sharing this) was like "omg I was nervous" and I wanted to be like "he's just playing it cool he knows he'll get laid if he plays his cards right but heteros are so much more careful about the encounter because they really into you as a person and the sex" vs gay men who are ... almost all about having sex on the first date because we're a bit more shallow naturally (I'd be lying if I didn't see that STATIC trend MYSELF INCLUDED in at least some ways, and any gay dude not shallow is like not going to appear able to be popular; perhaps this facet of society will change but appears inadequate to do so).  But also life is too short to not know if the sex is going to be/stay good at least for the honeymoon period before it gets infrequent.  I'm at such a point I don't even think I can settle for just one other person but can take breaks/be honest w/ everyone, which is great.  

But yeah whatever you said because you're totally going for pussy brah.  I am not.  But I have observed enough of enough heteros to notice some stuff.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Can't jelly my dick into your bum


you probably actually could if you took this sailor to a taco truck and got him like a six pack of beer.  
I'm just here for some good times brahhhhhhhhhhhh I'm a cheap date.  Most of my friends know that about me though.


----------



## DopeM

Got any "head cleaner"?


----------



## schizopath

Packed most of my shit earlier this morning. Its been a week today that the meth was sent and I fucking hope its finally here today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nah I feel like shit like depressed

mostly because i hate hearing about bad things happening to ppl I love and someone opened up to me about something pretty awful and I am so empathetic that it hurts

like i'm not in love w/ them but I love them like a someone different brother than me but we have enough similarities to the point where it was devastating to hear and quite awful 

I even get quite emotional seeing people I don't know suffering, it's hard for me to shut off the empathy now.  

I guess feeling sadness is way better than repressing your emotions and going numb.


----------



## schizopath

@Hylight This would happen if I was in hollywood (not saying Im a racist but dumb instead)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pharmakos said:
			
		

> you can't spell "ambassador" without ass or sad



this was so worth a lounge perusement

i have to go to sleep now doggos i'll be around if I don't die in my sleep (every day I hope just to go without being in pain, I've had a great life and wish I could give back to every single one of ya'll for just being who you are)


----------



## schizopath

If dumbness wasnt my flaw, Id be TOO POWERFUL GENIUS!!


----------



## schizopath

What is this shit. Still no meth.

Guess Im packing all my stuff today without meth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Im awake an hour later damn that movie was long.  Mediocre but cool I guess.


----------



## schizopath

OH MY FUCKINGGOD I HAD LEFT A LETTER IN MY MAILBOX AND THE METH WAS IN IT


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> OH MY FUCKINGGOD I HAD LEFT A LETTER IN MY MAILBOX AND THE METH WAS IN IT


lol how long it been in there? Just today?
How much u got?


----------



## schizopath

0.6 grams. And just today. I checked it yesterday while throwing shit out.

Should last me 2-3 3 day sessions.


----------



## Soso78

2 or 3- 3 day sessions? So up to 9 days? 
ive never had it but must be strong. 
u smoke it?


----------



## schizopath

I used to only smoke but I mostly snort nowadays.


----------



## schizopath

Only difference for me in meth and amph is that meth is more intense and way more euphoric.


----------



## mal3volent

cap are you gonna let schizo take your abyss crown from u?


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> cap are you gonna let schizo take your abyss crown from u?


Prob won’t have much choice about it when schiz get stuck into his meth.


----------



## schizopath

For you guys who believe that I would make a good mod, thanks. Made my day yesterday.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> cap are you gonna let schizo take your abyss crown from u?


Its not a competion


----------



## DopeM

Man up and bang it all in one go boyo


----------



## schizopath

Suck my unit


----------



## DopeM

Share that meth and we shall see now, innit?


----------



## schizopath

Its a deal


----------



## DopeM

Your place or mine?


----------



## Shady's Fox

lets do some different

i don't know what

but wtf


----------



## DopeM

69 under the Scandinavian northern lights?


----------



## DopeM

One of the saddest things I'd ever witnessed here was watching @whosajiggawa get e bullied into banging oxy and devolving into heroin junkiedom.


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> 69 under the Scandinavian northern lights?


This is fucking sexiest thing I have heard today.


----------



## Erich Generic

All Goths are gay huh


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> One of the saddest things I'd ever witnessed here was watching @whosajiggawa get e bullied into banging oxy and devolving into heroin junkiedom.



Omfg is that really how that happened? I got into HHAY right at the top of the rollercoaster drop


----------



## euphoricc

HEY HIGH GUY`S & GAL`S...``~_~``...         Is there a spot on this site to see where everyone is from-?    looking for local`s in my area_?  I am a recovering oxy addict  just got my sublocade shot 100mg,+ 1.5mgklonopin+ 2400mg gabapentin and my crumble wax. i am happy today the bupe is strong the 2nd day lol but where is u all from-??????/ i`ll start I AM RESIDING IN PENNSYLVANIA CENTRAL P.A-USA-17011


----------



## euphoricc

schizopath said:


> This is fucking sexiest thing I have heard today.


11;35AM im sure u will hear worst today it`s still early


----------



## euphoricc

this is the best thread


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Prob won’t have much choice about it when schiz get stuck into his meth.



But one of Caps strengths is just being naturally meth high on anxiety, mania, and drama


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Omfg is that really how that happened? I got into HHAY right at the top of the rollercoaster drop


Yea, fucking pharcy and phr were relentless.   Anytime whosa mentioned oxy


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Yea, fucking pharcy and phr were relentless.   Anytime whosa mentioned oxy



Wow. Cyberbullying is real kids, be nice or you'll make heroin addicts.


----------



## DopeM

Tbf whosa wasn't exactly a pillar of society.  For all I know the needle led to the rehab he needed to get his shit together so he could finish his south afrikaan law studies.   Did he change his name here @mods?


----------



## DopeM

@Whosajiggawaaa 

Nigga where is you?


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Tbf whosa wasn't exactly a pillar of society.  For all I know the needle led to the rehab he needed to get his shit together so he could finish his south afrikaan law studies.   Did he change his name here @mods?



Tbh I never got to know him that well beyond talking about how fucked up we were. I do remember that after he did rehab he really turned his life around (as far as I paid attention) and only ever came back to post like twice (once again afaik). I went back through the old HHAY threads a while ago and saw his account with his same name, but idk maybe he had another one.

So basically I know nothing, but I always liked him he was a fun guy.


----------



## DopeM

He started mountain biking and pining over rehab chicks.  Typical white boy recovery


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> He started mountain biking and pining over rehab chicks.  Typical white boy recovery



IME that's about par for the course, yeah.

If he wanted to do it American style he'd also buy a snapback hat, smoke newports and drink nothing but monster while he talks about his kids he doesn't see anymore.


----------



## DopeM

I think he hit 3 of 4 of those

He was a pioneer in the incel movement before it wuz kewl so I don't think kids are in the picture


----------



## DopeM

I need to get some shit done today but all I can do is sit here.

Might be time to unpack the L.  I unno.  Not even half a point has got me doing much besides making breakfast and putzing


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Shady's Fox

phu

uuuh

hold hold am fallin

phu this flu yo

dude

llisten dude nah dude

am gettin reborn dudzs

it happend before dudz
ah am twerkin

fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> OH MY FUCKINGGOD I HAD LEFT A LETTER IN MY MAILBOX AND THE METH WAS IN IT


lol @ those mailboxes that seemingly want to absorb the letter and it took a more careful inspection

I know that feel.



mal3volent said:


> cap are you gonna let schizo take your abyss crown from u?


Something really bad happened, not to me personally but I'm highly empathetic now and I'm still processing it.  Just hearing the words kind of shook my world last night, I went numb, and was very depressed this morning.

I also read a short passage from a novel that seemed very inspiring, spoke to me, prophetic and extremely, extremely depressing.

I have been doing really well these last few days, being productive and focusing on real life and not self-destructive behaviors to cope with PTSD, but when some small things like that happen I start to not want to communicate with the outside world because I return to shell-shocked a bit.

Love you guys.   BE SAFE.  I love you all so much.



devilsgospel said:


> But one of Caps strengths is just being naturally meth high on anxiety, mania, and drama



The PTSD manic high NE low cortisol overdrive is never going to leave me man.  Relaxing becomes almost impossible especially after a torrent of bad news from last year to yesterday. 

A lot of my life is going really well but hearing just a few devastating things can really push it all into perspective. 

edit

WHOOO pushed that intrusive thought away.  I can get through this.  It is alright to be apprehensions regarding the possibility of pain.  The desire to not feel pain/avoidance of trauma is SO GREAT in my mind at times I get intrusive thoughts from it.  It is one of the three sources of spiritual suffering.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am feeling a lot better. Getting super stressful stuff accomplished. Accepting that I died and all that jazz.

You are all LOVED. 

By SATAN.


----------



## mal3volent

Hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i coulda jerked it to that


----------



## cduggles

Anything new and interesting in the abyss?


----------



## mal3volent

cduggles said:


> Anything new and interesting in the abyss?



there is no concept of time in THE ABYSS , thus nothing is new or old


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Anything new and interesting in the abyss?


I will sleep soon.  I am so blah feeling.


----------



## Hylight

*



*
*Penus

A gawd on a snow bough top
Burning like a silver flame
A summit of beauty and love
And Penus was his name.

He's got it,
Yeah baby, he's got it.
He's your Penus,
He's  your fire at your own desire.

His weapons were  crystal eyes
Making every man mad,
Black as the dark night he was
Got what no one else had.
*
*He's got it,
Yeah baby, He's got it
He's your Penus,
He's your fire at your one desire.*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## euphoricc

I HAVE THIS one hot cop in my lil town   she gonnna suck it tonight


----------



## schizopath

Fapped 4 times in 30 hours on meth now. Fairly easy if youre a dirty bastard like me, just use your fucking mind + porn.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up to the headline IRAN VP INFECTED

*masturbates furiously*


----------



## schizopath

JOIN THE FAP-ATHON!


----------



## schizopath

Took too much meth like 10 hours ago and it felt horrible for some hours. Luckily water and food helped.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

apparently it's in LA; an LA flight attendant has it (I CALLED THIS DAY BY DAY WEEKS AGO AND KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN and they think you can fit 8 billion ppl on PLANET EARTH HAHAHAHA THE EARTH IS JUST WAITING TO EAT YOU ALIVE BOY)


fuck I'm so so pissed

some idiot screaming about that shit woke me up before 1000

That shit wouldn't happen if gun sales happened in this STUPID county.  Motherfucker would have heard a warning shot.  

If I'm that fucked up in the morning hours I tend to be crashing or self-segregating.  Save the shenanigans for the afternoon/night/pitch black guys. 

I JUST got 5 hours, like a perfect 5 hours and 20 minutes.  FUCK.  I needed more.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Fapped 4 times in 30 hours on meth now. Fairly easy if youre a dirty bastard like me, just use your fucking mind + porn.



Am I weird for not getting horny on meth? Honestly jackin it is like the last thing I wanna do on stims. Opioids on the other hand...I'll fuck anything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Took too much meth like 10 hours ago and it felt horrible for some hours. Luckily water and food helped.


What happens, you run out of blood sugar, this feels abnormally bad when your body is already sped up (meaning heart rate, blood pressure, breathing etc) so food will chillax you.  And the nutrients/blood sugar means more feel good in the brain.

0 drugs in system.  But still way too happy Iran's VP got a nice cold corona.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CDC SAYS CALIFORNIA CORONA VIRUS PATIENT MAY BE FIRST SPREADING IN USA

love it

we bring you music, movies, drugs and cold coronas on the beach

enjoy the plague!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Am I weird for not getting horny on meth? Honestly jackin it is like the last thing I wanna do on stims. Opioids on the other hand...I'll fuck anything.


imo when it wears off (esp with stuff like mdma) when that shit wears off it feels good just to rub it against a wall through pants.  

it's been a while (weeks, a month? more?) I did MDMA and came down I was so hard it was visible I was hangin out w/ people and I couldn't help but rub it every few seconds.  My friend saw, was probs thinking "hot..." then gave me a place to crash.  LOL.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Am I weird for not getting horny on meth? Honestly jackin it is like the last thing I wanna do on stims. Opioids on the other hand...I'll fuck anything.


Well neither do I get horny like I used to when I was younger. Its mostly like "wait I could make this situation better by fapping."


----------



## schizopath

When I was a teen, I could fap 3-4 times in an hour or two and then do it again 5 hours later.


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up to the headline IRAN VP INFECTED
> 
> *masturbates furiously*


i got an erection oooooo h


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if the corona virus kills me guys remember to fight iran and france for me

it actually feels good to have 48 hours of no sex after all the sex i had....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I forgot how bonkers the public library was.

Easily the most densely populated mentally ill in the city. Aside from the place where i go for therapy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I forgot how bonkers the public library was.
> 
> Easily the most densely populated mentally ill in the city. Aside from the place where i go for therapy.


mornin bro

sorry i was so blah last night and couldn't focus well

how are you 

I promise even if the corona virus starts infecting everyone I wouldn't wake y'all up before noon.  RUDE.  

I need more sleep, not gonna get it.  Real life, hungry, ahhh.  I still eat so much.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No you were fine, i was blah.

Today is much better. Just had a piss test, getting my pay check, hopefully adding to my dank stash. I have addies, pins, weed, coke, crack and meth. 

I will diversify my portfolio with 5-MeO-MiPT, N-ethylhexadrone and 4-FMA.

That's all i can think about and all i live for.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh ok cool.  honestly I have zero ability to tell if i am having an effect on others.  every time i think my friends/others hate me they norm hit me up. 

I can only handle myself in small doses as well I guess?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> No you were fine, i was blah.
> 
> Today is much better. Just had a piss test, getting my pay check, hopefully adding to my dank stash. I have addies, pins, weed, coke, crack and meth.
> 
> I will diversify my portfolio with 5-MeO-MiPT, N-ethylhexadrone and 4-FMA.
> 
> That's all i can think about and all i live for.


Wow, youre becoming a dope hoarder! Respect.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

DopeM said:


> I imagine algebra in senior year must be a southern thing?  I think north of the Mason - Dixie they are done with that after freshman year



Hahaha! I’m certainly not from the south. I’m in the Midwest. We have our fair share of Trump loving rednecks though. It seems like the south as far as racism goes at times.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## schizopath

Dammit and Im moving out tomorrow. Typical.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how I *didn't* feel when I got woken up RUDELY this morning by WINEOS






was more like


...



this






i think i must b going, doggos diary day 7951
food is made and i must eat, and work
but i don't want to work i want to learn
and i don't want to live i want to love
learning becomes life and we have to work for love


----------



## Shady's Fox

I see patterns, the street looks like a sphiral it wrapps around my head like a water deer

Amazon's flowing... unveiling furs skin bones blood

FIRE

no shit

let the  conquistadors die, voice-overs pores

clouds and the skycrappers creeps the creek

over everything, you act up or you sound like

AND I SAW A FAIRY, THE FAIRIEST FROM THE AREA

AND FROM HER BOOBS THE UNIVERSE SHAPES UP

GIPSINESS

SAY IT
LET THE INTERNET DIE

i don't even say it, English hasn't yet invented ghetto terms

its the hero, balls and the mines, the echo and the days

and the president that comes out

so ppl can trick girls into videochat

GOING THROUGH DIAGONAL, I INCUBATE THE WORLD QUADRILATERAL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> GOING THROUGH DIAGONAL, I INCUBATE THE WORLD QUADRILATERAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the internet can't die dude it can only segment into intranets

get with the times brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

legit gonna start drinking, not even noon


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> legit gonna start drinking, not even noon



I'm never drinking again, mezcal hangovers are terrible

Had the most insane vivid dream too, like back when I took trazodone and my dreams were nightmarish acid trips


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


>


Couldn’t afford the new iPhone so smuggled it out shop in his mouth


----------



## schizopath

Fucking hell I threw up after my last bite of frozen pizza. Didnt puke it all out luckily. Whole fucking day felt like I was almost psychotic but to throw up after eating?


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Fucking hell I threw up after my last bite of frozen pizza. Didnt puke it all out luckily.


Why u eating frozen pizza? cook it  ffs.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Why u eating frozen pizza? cook it  ffs.


Im moving out, literally all I had and I threw it the fuck up. I guess its better than going to a mental ward after my meth doses earlier today.

Lol and not frozen but I was trying to describe the pizza itself. Dont know the word.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Im moving out, literally all I had and I threw it the fuck up. I guess its better than going to a mental ward after my meth doses earlier today.
> 
> Lol and not frozen but I was trying to describe the pizza itself. Dont know the word.


U ate it frozen?


----------



## schizopath

Noooooo. I heated it at 250w for four minutes and then one and half on 900.


----------



## schizopath

Why am I calm on stim comedowns. Well maybe cause theyre propably fucking working still. I took way too much.

"Schizo experiment #45000"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm never drinking again, mezcal hangovers are terrible
> 
> Had the most insane vivid dream too, like back when I took trazodone and my dreams were nightmarish acid trips


i hate those insane dreams, i hate all my nightmares, hopefully you can get some sort of kick out of 'em when you're awake 

i gotta go soon and I'm like UGH no eewww real life yucky


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Bye doggos

I have to go absorb the corona

Already had a beer

Std panel came back all negative
Feelsgood


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bye doggos
> 
> I have to go absorb the corona
> 
> Already had a beer
> 
> Std panel came back all negative
> Feelsgood


morning is my fav time to drink...
prob cuz when I was a kid my buddy would knock on my window " wanna drink " plus if you get drunk and pass out when you wake up prob still be daytime... goodtimes drink 1 4 me


----------



## schizopath

Shit I havent paid the 395€ in advance that I should have. Hopefully I ll be able to do it tomorrow or I have to call the owner of my apartment.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hey peeps been on another leve with my back.
working but kinda floatin too
can i get a double absolute lemon drop bartender? and a budwieser back, please.
where da _fuck _he go?

@sewerslide.666mg 
cuz u posted at 4:20
imma blow some wood t celabrate
hell syer


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> hey peeps been on another leve with my back.
> working but kinda floatin too
> can i get a double absolute lemon drop bartender? and a budwieser back, please.
> where da _fuck _he go?
> 
> @sewerslide.666mg
> cuz u posted at 4:20
> imma blow some wood t celabrate
> hell syer


hahahahhhahaahaha I didn't realise but it counts it was after work always high after work, hellyeah  good eye


----------



## schizopath

Masturbating 7 times a day is so last decade.


----------



## Hylight

_Her brother Sawyer Spielberg, 27, had his debut role in the “feverish horror” movie “Honeydew.” The flick is set in New England, “where strange cravings and hallucinations befall a young couple after seeking shelter in the home of an aging farmer and her peculiar son,” according to. The Hollywood Reporter. _
_
Meanwhile, after posting a public message about how “new fans mean the world” to her, Mikaela made her Instagram account private.
_
It's interesting how they are all focusing on visual arts. 
And just when you thought everything's  already invented, then there is Mikaela.

This is the first I have heard of her, i think. I did read spielbergs bio so maybe. 
I wonder if she likes her parents. I will try to research that. Maybe. Is this the Abyss. oh my. 

She looks like she could jump outta cake singing Happy Birthday to YOU.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

2c-b

->


----------



## schizopath

Only way to describe 2c-b is that I feel like Im a fucking funk musician.


----------



## schizopath

The bodyload of 2c-b is surprisingly high even for a serotonin drug


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

My swag has always been my ice


----------



## Hylight

hi schizopath, i hope you are doing fine !
are you  still moving ?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> hi schizopath, i hope you are doing fine !
> are you  still moving ?


Finished. So far this apartment is likely the best one Ive lived in. Trying to score some opiates in exchange for meth atm.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Finished. So far this apartment is likely the best one Ive lived in. Trying to score some opiates in exchange for meth atm.






*NICE*


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Is that a scorpions tail? You and your libra memes.


----------



## schizopath

My spider senses were tingling on 2c-b but now that I added meth they are on fire.


----------



## Soso78

What’s 2cb?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin

how was that movie called? you've posted it a long time ago, long time being 1 yr or so

it was something

wit a kid and his mom was a drug addict, i remember that she would carry around him

i wanna watch it

it was called heart and something?...

dunno it had the ''heart'' word


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s an illegal hallucinogen in the US now. It’s pressed into pills and is often passed off as molly. Get your glow sticks out, and a propensity to kiss dudes ready. It’s a big drug in the gay rave scene.
> 
> If you where ever curious to kiss a random sweaty dude in public, 2C-B’s for you!


There’s not a drug on the planet make me kiss a dude
I’m old fashioned. We had proper drugs lol
What’s wrong with good old crack, heroin and coke ffs.


----------



## devilsgospel

About to get my groove back with some Lyrica


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> About to get my groove back with some Lyrica


Nice man. Definitely do some kratom with it if you got.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Nice man. Definitely do some kratom with it if you got.



Def will I heard it's great. Tryna get a real opioid as well if this comes thru ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> how was that movie called? you've posted it a long time ago, long time being 1 yr or so
> 
> it was something
> 
> wit a kid and his mom was a drug addict, i remember that she would carry around him
> 
> i wanna watch it
> 
> it was called heart and something?...
> 
> dunno it had the ''heart'' word








Your heathen self wouldn't know this but

*THE HEART IS DECEITFUL ABOVE ALL THINGS
AND DESPERATELY WICKED: WHO CAN KNOW IT?

Jeremiah 17:9*



Soso78 said:


> There’s not a drug on the planet make me kiss a dude
> I’m old fashioned. We had proper drugs lol
> What’s wrong with good old crack, heroin and coke ffs.


You do you bro, as long as you're having a good time I don't care.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Your heathen self wouldn't know this but
> 
> *THE HEART IS DECEITFUL ABOVE ALL THINGS
> AND DESPERATELY WICKED: WHO CAN KNOW IT?
> 
> Jeremiah 17:9*
> 
> 
> You do you bro, as long as you're having a good time I don't care.


The good..... the bad! and the leftover times!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> The good..... the bad! and the leftover times!!


Gotta eat... hate self... so hungry... gotta stay thin forever...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gotta eat... hate self... so hungry... gotta stay thin forever...


thats true man, i was trying to sound like the intro to the band leftover crack, I like your naked lunch profile pic good flick I tried to read the book once it is some fucked up shit ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> thats true man, i was trying to sound like the intro to the band leftover crack, I like your naked lunch profile pic good flick I tried to read the book once it is some fucked up shit ...


oh you TRIED to read it?

Oh man I fucking loved it, I read the whole thing in under 24 hours. 

Wow I misread that earlier.  How far did you get into it?

Literally that book is so good it's probably my favorite novel, perhaps only tying for first maybe with.... one or two others?  Perhaps?


----------



## Xorkoth

Another Midwesterner?  I grew up in the Chicago area.  My house used to be the very edge of Chicagoland, on 2 sides were endless cornfields we used to explore.  Now there are housing developments and towns and strip malls as far as the eye can see for like 10 more miles.

Ironically I moved to the south after college, but it's Appalachia south which is a different world.  So much better than Chicagoland.  It's nice to love where you live.

I did algebra in 8th grade.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh you TRIED to read it?
> 
> Oh man I fucking loved it, I read the whole thing in under 24 hours.
> 
> Wow I misread that earlier.  How far did you get into it?
> 
> Literally that book is so good it's probably my favorite novel, perhaps only tying for first maybe with.... one or two others?  Perhaps?


I didn't get very far I was younger also, wholy shit  you read that in under 24 hours fuckin madman, fight club is one of my favz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I didn't get very far I was younger also, wholy shit  you read that in under 24 hours fuckin madman, fight club is one of my favz


I couldn't help myself it was so intriguing and amazing, and it time weaved, it is cyclical (I write literature like this at times, especially when going tl;dr ad nauseum...) and was about the intersections of sexuality and various drug cultures centering on heroin use and his travels.  Insane.  I couldn't make heads or tails of what was or wasn't legit in it.  Some of the sex is very graphic in the language he uses knowing the thoughts it will evoke.  8( If you got to the sex part and was like "I....no..." I can't blame you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> Another Midwesterner?  I grew up in the Chicago area.  My house used to be the very edge of Chicagoland, on 2 sides were endless cornfields we used to explore.  Now there are housing developments and towns and strip malls as far as the eye can see for like 10 more miles.
> 
> Ironically I moved to the south after college, but it's Appalachia south which is a different world.  So much better than Chicagoland.  It's nice to love where you live.
> 
> I did algebra in 8th grade.



Wow. I have always gotten the impression you’re a Brit. That’s hilarious. I never thought of you as American for some reason. It’s probably your sense of humour. It’s better than most.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I couldn't help myself it was so intriguing and amazing, and it time weaved, it is cyclical (I write literature like this at times, especially when going tl;dr ad nauseum...) and was about the intersections of sexuality and various drug cultures centering on heroin use and his travels.  Insane.  I couldn't make heads or tails of what was or wasn't legit in it.  Some of the sex is very graphic in the language he uses knowing the thoughts it will evoke.  8( If you got to the sex part and was like "I....no..." I can't blame you.


yeah it was a little much I might try again some day, have you read last exit to Brooklyn that ones messed up, not as crazy as naked lunch but has some drugs n a lil violence


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Wow. I have always gotten the impression you’re a Brit. That’s hilarious. I never thought of you as American for some reason. It’s probably your sense of humour. It’s better than most.



Haha nope, definitely not British.   I never really felt like a Midwesterner though, never felt like my place, I'm a mountain man it turns out.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

What a freakin week, fam. Shit is gettin busy and it's time for a raise.
Didn't mean to talk shop... my bad.
Maybe after a few shots; which reminds me, where _is _that bartender? Thought this was 24 hours. ?
Anyone mind if I light this spliff and ignite errybody with insight? Maybe this dank as odor will get barkeeps attention....


Captain.Heroin said:


> If you got to the sex part and was like "I....no..."


this make me wanna read just for aspect sake... or sake?
fuckin bartender

*HEY!*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> yeah it was a little much I might try again some day, have you read last exit to Brooklyn that ones messed up, not as crazy as naked lunch but has some drugs n a lil violence


I have not


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have not


its diffrent story's, one a story about trannie hooked doing amphetamine, it's the same Herbert selby jr same outher as requiem for a dream, anyway...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

too tired


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

need a shower after reading this thread. man it's the devil's playground in here.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> need a shower after reading this thread. man it's the devil's playground in here.



Welcome to Hell I'll be your guide.

First stop the Razor Dildo Forest, please drop your pants.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Welcome to Hell I'll be your guide.
> 
> First stop the Razor Dildo Forest, please drop your pants.


your not asked to drop your pants in hell. poser


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> your not asked to drop your pants in hell. poser



I don't know what you heard, but Hell is actually a lot of bureaucracy. Please comply sir. Put your shoes and your belt in the tray and someone will be with you shortly to force feed you hot coals.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I don't know what you heard, but Hell is actually a lot of bureaucracy. Please comply sir. Put your shoes and your belt in the tray and someone will be with you shortly to force feed you hot coals.


jail with better food imo


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> jail with better food imo



We have the same packaged PB&Js as county jail, that's about fair.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> We have the same packaged PB&Js as county jail, that's about fair.


you might have scared me into a church.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need more sleep so bad


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need more sleep so bad


hydroxyzine helps with sleep, no ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> hydroxyzine helps with sleep, no ?


i wanna go out tonight then come home and get real sleep 

may not happen


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i wanna go out tonight then come home and get real sleep
> 
> may not happen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i'll go out, come back early, and be real sleepy poos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wow so much is just not working. Should have known.


----------



## cduggles

When life is hard
A stone-cold struggle 
Just kick back 
And do the duggle
Do the duggle

@madness00


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just came and my vision is suddenly like 10x blurrier

anyone get this or is that my hppd or something

haha

I mean I like it so I don't want 'em to go away... I'm not even on psychedelics ; _ ;

brb CRY

ok i feel better now


----------



## mal3volent

cduggles said:


> When life is hard
> A stone-cold struggle
> Just kick back
> And do the duggle
> Do the duggle
> 
> @madness00


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just came and my vision is suddenly like 10x blurrier
> 
> anyone get this or is that my hppd or something
> 
> haha
> 
> I mean I like it so I don't want 'em to go away... I'm not even on psychedelics ; _ ;
> 
> brb CRY
> 
> ok i feel better now



I smooshed some Reese's peanut butter eggs into some vanilla ice cream. You ever tried that ?


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> but it's Appalachia south which is a different world.



preach


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I smooshed some Reese's peanut butter eggs into some vanilla ice cream. You ever tried that ?


not a lot of food or food $ right now 

so basically no ice cream I ate all that that shit's gone, that shit was good


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight

Why are we not perfect


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hylight
> 
> Why are we not perfect



*You are fine ! Don't forget !! 



*


----------



## Hylight

alright ! sorry but it's a verb !!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks for believing hylight.


----------



## schizopath

Not touching or getting meth anytime soon. Shit went bizarre.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Not touching or getting meth anytime soon. Shit went bizarre.


Ooooo sounds interesting. What happened??


----------



## Soso78

Drunk women!!!! Is there anything more annoying?


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Ooooo sounds interesting. What happened??


Basically did too much meth and had a brief psychosis. Still somewhat psychotic but now that I realize it, I dont have give in to it.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Basically did too much meth and had a brief psychosis. Still somewhat psychotic but now that I realize it, I dont have give in to it.


 must be good meth. U get 0.6g ?


----------



## schizopath

I sold 0.2g. Took maybe 0.1g last night and redosed 30mg this morning.

Going to stop meth altogether now and maybe do more psychs. I also did 2c-b yesterday and it actually felt better than the meth.


----------



## schizopath

Ok Im having on and off audiotary hallucinations. Since Ive had them in the past Im not scared and just keep thinking why are the voices in my head so fucking boring.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

we need the sliver surfer to come to the abyss so we can watch him surf the mother fuckin cosmos....


----------



## schizopath

Since during a psychosis theres a wild amount of dopamine running through you brain it has always felt euphoric to me and I just now understood that more than likely I have started to aim for this after my first psychosis.

Guess Im going to never try meth or heroin again. Psychs also suddenly seem more interesting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Not touching or getting meth anytime soon. Shit went bizarre.


I KNOW AM I RIGHT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Since during a psychosis theres a wild amount of dopamine running through you brain it has always felt euphoric to me and I just now understood that more than likely I have started to aim for this after my first psychosis.
> 
> Guess Im going to never try meth or heroin again. Psychs also suddenly seem more interesting.


When youre by yourself it can be ok to be on the watch but generally people are just better than me i am as almost *almost* as low as badbois can go


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I KNOW AM I RIGHT


I was thinking dumb shit like "but its METH!". Legit all meth I have ever bought and done have had huge amounts of side effects and I guess I was more trying to fit in or something juvenile like that.



Captain.Heroin said:


> When youre by yourself it can be ok to be on the watch but generally people are just better than me i am as almost *almost* as low as badbois can go


I wouldnt say that. In fact I have more respect for you after than before if you know what I mean. Also btw, when I blocked you it was pretty much just me projecting. Sorry about that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am in
So
Much
Pain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Youre cool man

I just need NURSEE WITH MY MORPHINE SHOT

Legit junkies nodding in public havr me thANKANNnn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am in so much pain

if i don't die imma have died trying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if i die this is 2019's fault

i was so ready to live a clean and BOOoOORing life and

he broke my heart

i can break his and I know how to


----------



## cduggles

Who will be my reaction #1,000?


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Ok Im having on and off audiotary hallucinations. Since Ive had them in the past Im not scared and just keep thinking why are the voices in my head so fucking boring.



The one time I got a touch of stimulant psychosis was from hexen, I was sleeping a couple of hours a night and stayed up til 6, maybe 7am after a week of this, snorting bump after bump plus a little etizolam to smooth it out.  I decided to try vaping some.  I didn't FEEL like it got me substantially higher, but I started seeing a guy next to me in my peripheral who was writing on pieces of paper and finishing one every minute or so.  I could hear the pencil scratching and the paper rustling.  I was also seeing lights, and the craziest thing was that it sounded like streams of random radio stations were coming from various objects, different ones all at the same time, I could hear them all.  One had the most incredible music I've ever heard, the others were talk radio, they were saying random stuff and some of it was interesting to listen to, one of them was really funny.  They were very clearly and consistently coming from the same objects... one from the front door, one from the chair in the kitchen, one from my shoe.  Thing is, I knew the whole time I was hallucinating, and it was enjoyable and novel, so it wasn't freaky at all but I definitely stopped doing hexen that night and took some days off because a little farther and I might have lost the plot, and that's never happened to me and I didn't want it to start.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ah dang I must have been #1001.  Damn you ghost!!


----------



## cduggles

Thanks @ghostandthedarknes and @Xorkoth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doggos help
i'm in physical pain pretty bad
others see my bruised, limping body
i don't care i just want the pain to stop


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> The one time I got a touch of stimulant psychosis was from hexen, I was sleeping a couple of hours a night and stayed up til 6, maybe 7am after a week of this, snorting bump after bump plus a little etizolam to smooth it out.  I decided to try vaping some.  I didn't FEEL like it got me substantially higher, but I started seeing a guy next to me in my peripheral who was writing on pieces of paper and finishing one every minute or so.  I could hear the pencil scratching and the paper rustling.  I was also seeing lights, and the craziest thing was that it sounded like streams of random radio stations were coming from various objects, different ones all at the same time, I could hear them all.  One had the most incredible music I've ever heard, the others were talk radio, they were saying random stuff and some of it was interesting to listen to, one of them was really funny.  They were very clearly and consistently coming from the same objects... one from the front door, one from the chair in the kitchen, one from my shoe.  Thing is, I knew the whole time I was hallucinating, and it was enjoyable and novel, so it wasn't freaky at all but I definitely stopped doing hexen that night and took some days off because a little farther and I might have lost the plot, and that's never happened to me and I didn't want it to start.



The radio stations coming from random objects is one of the few symptoms of stim psychosis I ever got. The other was seeing it snow indoors. I was using incredibly good meth for like 7 days, working OT at my job, and playing this RPG all night rinse repeat. I'm not gonna lie it was fun.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> The radio stations coming from random objects is one of the few symptoms of stim psychosis I ever got. The other was seeing it snow indoors. I was using incredibly good meth for like 7 days, working OT at my job, and playing this RPG all night rinse repeat. I'm not gonna lie it was fun.


The first indication that I had traveled into psychosis was auditory hallucinations. I enjoyed the feeling of being safe and spun, I called it "Meth radio"


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> The first indication that I had traveled into psychosis was auditory hallucinations. I enjoyed the feeling of being safe and spun, I called it "Meth radio"



Now tuning in to Meth Radio, all your favorite audio hallucinations all day every day until you go to sleep! Now here's a creepy numbers station, coming at you from a disembodied Russian voice


----------



## devilsgospel

Bourbon time

I'm so good at drinking now guys, down to only 3 times a week


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All the people in my community not y'all but late locally bar so toxic


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> All the people in my community not y'all but late locally bar so toxic



Humanity is toxic. Honesty and fairness are constructs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just really need someone to talk to 

Lonely dads awareness week


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm a little drunk, so I'll bite that bullet


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Too accurate.
> 
> Something like this actually happened to me at the metrodome lol.


Bear/Packer game = people taking a game way to serious. A good concert at Alpine valley  is more fun anyway.


----------



## schizopath

Id love to star in a "brain damaged psychosis patient fucks a hot milf anally" named porn.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Bear/Packer game = people taking a game way to serious. A good concert at Alpine valley  is more fun anyway.



I like both. Ratm in July. :]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> I like both. Ratm in July. :]


heard that on the radio yesterday.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just did a second acetone wash on my coke. Gunna test it on my friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi madness bb love


----------



## devilsgospel

I should probably not drink anymore my organs hurt

Waiting on some fun shit


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Just did a second acetone wash on my coke. Gunna test it on my friend.


Id have bought coke too but sadly no one was selling half g's on the dark webs. Getting lyrica instead.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I should probably not drink anymore my organs hurt
> 
> Waiting on some fun shit


i did some fun shit yesterday


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Id have bought coke too but sadly no one was selling half g's on the dark webs. Getting oxy and lyrica now.



I'm pissed that you basically can't get real oxy on US markets anymore. It's all pressed with fentanyl or some other weird shit now that they won't even name in the listing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I should probably not drink anymore my organs hurt



you're using an old jedi mind trick on yourself.  drink until they stop hurting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> I'm pissed that you basically can't get real oxy on US markets anymore. It's all pressed with fentanyl or some other weird shit now that they won't even name in the listing


i had 2 friends die in 1 month last year

one irl
one JA
both socal area
both chinese OC = fentanyl.
very sad.

i tell everyone even if not opiate users to tell their junkie pals to STAY AWAY FROM "OC'S"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Id have bought coke too but sadly no one was selling half g's on the dark webs. Getting oxy and lyrica now.



Coke goes for street price or more online IIRC.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you're using an old jedi mind trick on yourself.  drink until they stop hurting



It sounds so dumb it's smart, worth a shot


----------



## devilsgospel

Captain.Heroin said:


> i had 2 friends die in 1 month last year
> 
> one irl
> one JA
> both socal area
> both chinese OC = fentanyl.
> very sad.
> 
> i tell everyone even if not opiate users to tell their junkie pals to STAY AWAY FROM "OC'S"



Now there's like 100 different fentalogues going around too people have no idea what they're getting fucked up on. Shit is literally a chemical weapon

I've only ever used 2 OC80s and they were real still in blisters from an old friend of ours


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I'm pissed that you basically can't get real oxy on US markets anymore. It's all pressed with fentanyl or some other weird shit now that they won't even name in the listing


Yeah, I assume they are pressing them by the millions. Maybe you could try to hook up and start buying from someone who has a script?

In Finland drugs are just so bad quality and expensive that you wouldnt even believe it. Though I guess oxy is cheaper over here.


madness00 said:


> Coke goes for street price or more online IIRC.


Ive only once heard of street coke here. Atleast the online stuff comes from the capital so I assume its better unless you have a dboy in Sweden.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> Now there's like 100 different fentalogues going around too people have no idea what they're getting fucked up on. Shit is literally a chemical weapon
> 
> I've only ever used 2 OC80s and they were real still in blisters from an old friend of ours


both ppl were loved by their families and i spoke to both of them, so sad.



dg bro i have a sick story


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I assume they are pressing them by the millions. Maybe you could try to hook up and start buying from someone who has a script?
> 
> In Finland drugs are just so bad quality and expensive that you wouldnt even believe it. Though I guess oxy is cheaper over here.
> 
> Ive only once heard of street coke here. Atleast the online stuff comes from the capital so I assume its better unless you have a dboy in Sweden.



I think the days of oxy here in the US are over. You guys still get a decent amount of it over in Europe from what I've seen, and at decent doses with OCs/OPs. I haven't seen a blue 30 here in years and I had to get OCs from your part of the world. Just lame percocet for ridiculous prices and presses of god knows what.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I guess they are. Atleast the overflow that it used to be there. Most oxys in Finland are actually from Europe since we have way less oxys naturally in here.

One of the positive sides of living in a city: I just traded 90mg of meth to a 1200mg of lyrica.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Yeah I guess they are. Atleast the overflow that it used to be there. Most oxys in Finland are actually from Europe since we have way less oxys naturally in here.
> 
> One of the positive sides of living in a city: I just traded 90mg of meth to a 1200mg of lyrica.



Where I live right now there's only drunks and speed freaks. Can't wait to be back in Chicago at the end of the month. Bigger house, plentiful H, legal weed, old friends :giggle:


----------



## cduggles

Captain.Heroin said:


> one JA
> both socal area
> both chinese OC = fentanyl.
> very sad


JA had an Rx.


----------



## devilsgospel

cduggles said:


> JA had an Rx.



Forgive my ignorance but who is JA


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Jekyl Anhydride.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Jekyl Anhydride.



Oh no he passed away??? I always liked him


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeah man ppl die ok

so

you know what ma fatha used to say?

''If you cry me, I come back from the grave and strangle you''


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> yeah man ppl die ok
> 
> so
> 
> you know what ma fatha used to say?
> 
> ''If you cry me, I come back from the grave and strangle you''


Was a Wise man ur dad


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My Grandpa told me that the first time up the ass hurts real bad. The second, third, and fourth time up the ass hurts real bad. By the fifth time, you start to like it. I was eleven when he told me that gem!
> 
> Miss you Grandpa!


Wtf lol


----------



## Hylight

i have chronically lost my mind


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Grandpa also told me ~around the same, that God put women’s vaginas so close to their assholes so you could pick them up like a six pack.
> 
> So many wonderful memories from that classy man.



I think I like your grandpa


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


Verizon obviously uses a different calendar to determine when your 2 year contract is up.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> i have chronically lost my mind


My damsel in a distress x-ray is detecting some abnormal signals from your city


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Where I live right now there's only drunks and speed freaks. Can't wait to be back in Chicago at the end of the month. Bigger house, plentiful H, legal weed, old friends :giggle:


Drunks and speed freaks are a posse of their own but have you ever seen a real buprenorphine junkie? All the worst fucking junkies are the bupre ones in here.

This is actual footage of buprenorphine junkies drugs getting taken away







Sounds good. Where do you currently live? Yeah no wonder they are taker in Chicago if they are barely breathing.


----------



## schizopath

My friend who sadly died used to have a buprenorphine contact in Sweden. He got a 8mg subutex for a tenner there and it cost like 65 in our city.


----------



## schizopath

Anyone who has experience of opioids + mixing lyrica with opioids. How big is the potentiation?


----------



## schizopath

Hey PO. How you been?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Anyone who has experience of opioids + mixing lyrica with opioids. How big is the potentiation?


comparable to a few drinks added to your opioids. nothing amazing for me


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Anyone who has experience of opioids + mixing lyrica with opioids. How big is the potentiation?


Only experience I have of opioids is with heroin and methadone.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks for answering. Too risky to mix lyrica alcohol and bupre? In your opinion/if you have done it.


----------



## schizopath

Im getting 40mg oxys and was wondering if I should stick to 40mg + 600mg lyrica + few drinks. For a real fucking nod I need 100-120mg of oxy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Im getting 40mg oxys and was wondering if I should stick to 40mg + 600mg lyrica + few drinks. For a real fucking nod I need 100-120mg of oxy.


hr says don't but I've done it a million times


----------



## schizopath

Yeah Ive done way bigger combos too but want to stay on the well I guess semi safe side.


----------



## schizopath

If only oxy then Id consider 100mg the biggest but still 100% safe.


----------



## schizopath

I had lyrica scripted for 4 years. When I had my meds, valium and lyrica, I needed only 40mg of oxy or 20mg oxynorm. Since I dont use those meds anymore I needed to double the dose.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight you really dont remember it? I remember you telling to Cap that it was beautiful.

Im sorry for having on/off switch. It was propably always too intense for you. For me it was normal. I loved it.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s what my Grandpa said.


I killed my grandpa


----------



## schizopath

My is life fucking horrible. Its a labyrinth without exit while some sadist is trying to pull the strings. But the sadist always ends up losing. Still the labyrinth is horrible.


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> some sadist is trying to pull the strings. But the sadist always ends up losing



it's sounds like you're on a perma-winning-streak then, well done!


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> it's sounds like you're on a perma-winning-streak then, well done!



Str8 winning like Charlie Sheen


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude I just made 25 cents off a bread bowl. The guy at dominos gave me my $10 back by mistake when handing me the change..


----------



## Hylight

the Blvd of the Madness

i'm sorry i am trying to make some sense out if maps today and attempt to possibly repair my brain. it seemsNOT to want to be fixed 

edit: heheee


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i want love . . . . 
. . . and pizza 

everything else is fuxd


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Hey PO. How you been?



Hey my friend, 

I am doing alright.
been having some family issues. 
My mom has been at the hospital with heart problems.
Things have been rough.

I am hanging in there!

I am glad you decided to give up the Meth. 
good choice. 
Lyrica + opiates is a nice combo!

Much Love All! 
Stay safe!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

cold void


----------



## Xorkoth

When I started working at my job, I worked in the office (before I moved and got a home office).  This lady I worked with who trained me was a HUGE Duke fan (I live in NC).  There's a gigantic Duke vs UNC college sports rivalry in this state.  I didn't know about any of this and mentioned to her that I applied to Duke for grad school ( I never ended up going to grad school, thankfully), and she flipped out and actually got legitimately angry at me and made me apologize, which I eventually did since I had to work with her.  It was weird, it made me lose respect for her.  I don't get when people take a stupid game that seriously.  It was nonsensical of her to put that rivalry I had nothing to do with on me, personally.

Society has a weird focus on sports, or some people anyway.  It's just a game.  Professional athletes are massively overpaid.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> When I started working at my job, I worked in the office (before I moved and got a home office).  This lady I worked with who trained me was a HUGE Duke fan (I live in NC).  There's a gigantic Duke vs UNC college sports rivalry in this state.  I didn't know about any of this and mentioned to her that I applied to Duke for grad school ( I never ended up going to grad school, thankfully), and she flipped out and actually got legitimately angry at me and made me apologize, which I eventually did since I had to work with her.  It was weird, it made me lose respect for her.  I don't get when people take a stupid game that seriously.  It was nonsensical of her to put that rivalry I had nothing to do with on me, personally.
> 
> Society has a weird focus on sports, or some people anyway.  It's just a game.  Professional athletes are massively overpaid.


agree totally.  i can hardly get into a football game (NFL) unless i have a bet down. no one can touch the Qb without a flag. disgusting what money has done.


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> Professional athletes are massively overpaid.



have you ever thought about how many people have jobs because of these athletes? The dedication and discipline they have to get to where they are? the vast majority of them are selfless and charitable beyond belief.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> have you ever thought about how many people have jobs because of these athletes? The dedication and discipline they have to get to where they are? the vast majority of them are selfless and charitable beyond belief.


i personally like Ty Cobbs fuck everybody and drink till you drop attitude.


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> Hey my friend,
> 
> I am doing alright.
> been having some family issues.
> My mom has been at the hospital with heart problems.
> Things have been rough.
> 
> I am hanging in there!
> 
> I am glad you decided to give up the Meth.
> good choice.
> Lyrica + opiates is a nice combo!
> 
> Much Love All!
> Stay safe!
> ❤


Damn. Im sorrry about your mother. I think its a wrong alert and she will be fine. How have you been otherwise?

Yeah, you were right. Meth fucking sucks.


----------



## schizopath

On my second day on this apartment, and I just FUCKING SLEEPWALKED WITHOUT THE KEYS!


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> it's sounds like you're on a perma-winning-streak then, well done!


"Even in a defeat theres a lesson to be learned, so it evens out for me"


----------



## schizopath

I should have gone to the university to read psychology like I always wanted to but I was legit too scared. Im a fucking bitch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I should have gone to the university to read psychology like I always wanted to but I was legit too scared. Im a fucking bitch.


you still can


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> you still can


My brain is too fucked. I tried uni two years ago and sometimes I did fucking well and sometimes all went to shit. It was also too stressing for my mental health.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I like both. Ratm in July. :]


Yea man, rage on against that machine man.

$210 for tickets, so anti cap

Such punk rock.


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> Yea man, rage on against that machine man.
> 
> $210 for tickets, so anti cap
> 
> Such punk rock.



I never really thought of them as punk for some reason.

they did talk a lot about class and greed though. If that's really how much tickets are, that's pretty hypocritical.


----------



## DopeM

I guess not rly punk, but the definitely espouse many communist ideals.  I remember some of their videos really laying it on thick...  


I get that people have to make money.  I get that there are markets governed by supply and demand.  I understand it's been some time since they've gotten together and played.  I just think it's a bit absurd.  I'm not even sure if it's them who set it.  I'm sure they'll blame Ticketmaster or whoever has the rights to sell the tickets.

Sorry it's $120 for nosebleeds or behind the stage with no real view (lmao).  Inside most arenas those upper level seats have horrible acoustics.  Prices quickly jump into the $200-$500 range quickly (although those figures are from resale sites.)

They must be eating some shit for it bc this was on their website "Since the announcement of our tour, scalpers and broker sites have been listing fake tickets for RATM. We want to do everything we can to protect our fans from predatory scalping and, at the same time, raise a substantial amount of money for charities and activist organizations we support in each city. At many concerts, up to 50% of the seating is scooped up by scalpers and then resold to fans at much higher fees. We are doing everything we can to protect 90% of the RATM tickets from scalpers, and then WE are holding in reserve 10% of the seating (random seats throughout each venue) to sell at a higher ticket price (but low enough to undercut the scalpers). We will donate 100% OF THE MONEY over the fees and base ticket price to charities and activist organizations IN EACH CITY. We are confident this will help many more fans get tickets at face value and put a big dent in the aftermarket gouging. WE HATE SCALPING AS MUCH AS YOU DO and will continue to try to find ways to combat it. Additionally, we are donating all profits from our first three shows to immigrants' rights organizations and will be supporting multiple charities and activist organizations throughout the tour"


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Tldr


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> They must be eating some shit for it bc this was on their website "Since the announcement of our tour, scalpers and broker sites have been listing fake tickets for RATM. We want to do everything we can to protect our fans from predatory scalping and, at the same time, raise a substantial amount of money for charities and activist organizations we support in each city. At many concerts, up to 50% of the seating is scooped up by scalpers and then resold to fans at much higher fees. We are doing everything we can to protect 90% of the RATM tickets from scalpers, and then WE are holding in reserve 10% of the seating (random seats throughout each venue) to sell at a higher ticket price (but low enough to undercut the scalpers). We will donate 100% OF THE MONEY over the fees and base ticket price to charities and activist organizations IN EACH CITY. We are confident this will help many more fans get tickets at face value and put a big dent in the aftermarket gouging. WE HATE SCALPING AS MUCH AS YOU DO and will continue to try to find ways to combat it. Additionally, we are donating all profits from our first three shows to immigrants' rights organizations and will be supporting multiple charities and activist organizations throughout the tour"



well that makes sense I guess.
makes me feel slightly better.

honestly Ticketmaster is super fucked up


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Tldr



its okay babe, the men are talking politics


----------



## DopeM

I could use a sammich


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> I could use a sammich


i ate a lot of food and it's still not working

beyond lucky at the moment


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> beyond mere narcissism


Fixed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fixed


something like that

except like harrowing and shit

deets later... or never I dunno


----------



## schizopath

Its fine. Who am I to talk after all. Feeling shit is pretty much my home. I havent grown used to feeling good.

Schizopath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i haven't jerked off in 2 days and have done things most people would be terrified of and I don't know what's wrong of me not to be scared by any of it.


----------



## schizopath

I was legit crying earlier today and was like wtf is this


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> i haven't jerked off in 2 days and have done things most people would be terrified of and I don't know what's wrong of me not to be scared by any of it.


 I like adventure stories.  Please divulge.  You can leave out the sex bits, I just edit them in my own hetero kind of way from your stories anyways.  It'll save us both some time.


schizopath said:


> I was legit crying earlier today and was like wtf is this


That is your bodies way of providing lube to your sadjerk® sessions


----------



## schizopath

Wait I also cried yesterday. FUCK BIPOLAR


----------



## DopeM

Stop dryjerkin' unless it's for a meal


----------



## schizopath

I dont do sadfaps but I do angryfaps


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> i haven't jerked off in 2 days and have done things most people would be terrified of and I don't know what's wrong of me not to be scared by any of it.


Wait neither have I. Okay time to turn my brutality to 100 with the fapppp


----------



## DopeM

Plz take it to TDS


----------



## DopeM

Didn't realize you were into sounding


----------



## schizopath

... I wont fucking do it.

HAIL MILFS!



DopeM said:


> Didn't realize you were into sounding


Whats that

Impulse control leveled up for Schizopath

Call me what you want but I deny from myself things that I really shouldnt do even if I want to.


----------



## DopeM

I wouldn't Google it tbPh


----------



## devilsgospel

Bernie Sanders is a Draconian influenced black operative whose purpose is to nudge us closer to a Luciferian Socialist New World Order and anyone who doesn't embrace the Communist ideals is going to be reeducated in FEMA internment camps while a holographic false flag alien invasion is performed to convince humanity that we need to allow the 13 societies and the Order of the Nine to form a One World Government to subjugate us for a perceived "greater good" AND I FOR ONE, AM SICK OF IT

IM BLOWING THE LID OFF THE WHOLE THING

AND IF I DISAPPEAR KNOW THAT THE STARTING PISTOL HAS BEEN FIRED AND THE GAME IS ON

Or something like that


----------



## schizopath

$uicideboys can relate to the revelations because we dead inside


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> heard that on the radio yesterday.



Was it on meth radio?



madness00 said:


> Coke goes for street price or more online IIRC.



Yeah true, but you can get actually good coke online, whereas in the US 95% of the time it's not even real coke at all, doesn't numb at all, and is totally shit.  Real coke numbs your whole face and throat when you do tiny bumps.  I have had real coke before, and the shit that my friends say is "fire" that they get from the street isn't worth doing for free.  I think most younger people (in the US at least) honestly don't even know what coke really is and have never had any that was even remotely pure.



mal3volent said:


> have you ever thought about how many people have jobs because of these athletes? The dedication and discipline they have to get to where they are? the vast majority of them are selfless and charitable beyond belief.



I don't fault them by any means, I just think the whole thing is weird and overblown.  But some good comes of it for sure, I was mostly just complaining about people who are weirdly hostile with other people based on which team they support.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Was it on meth radio?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah true, but you can get actually good coke online, whereas in the US 95% of the time it's not even real coke at all, doesn't numb at all, and is totally shit.  Real coke numbs your whole face and throat when you do tiny bumps.  I have had real coke before, and the shit that my friends say is "fire" that they get from the street isn't worth doing for free.  I think most younger people (in the US at least) honestly don't even know what coke really is and have never had any that was even remotely pure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fault them by any means, I just think the whole thing is weird and overblown.  But some good comes of it for sure, I was mostly just complaining about people who are weirdly hostile with other people based on which team they support.



Now tuning in to meth radio 66.6 we've got all the hits such as "police sirens outside your window" and "come on, let's steal that lawnmower and take it apart"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would share dopem but I am a little unhappy w/ my choices as an individual to have gotten myself where I did yesterday. 

I might open up about it some day.  For now I'm resting my shot knees, rolled ankles and arthritis inflicted joints in my feet and hands. 

Thank you for wanting to hear.  If anything the experience made me realize a lot of good things but I'm still a little dazed from it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no longer care for the programming format at meth radio


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Was it on meth radio?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah true, but you can get actually good coke online, whereas in the US 95% of the time it's not even real coke at all, doesn't numb at all, and is totally shit.  Real coke numbs your whole face and throat when you do tiny bumps.  I have had real coke before, and the shit that my friends say is "fire" that they get from the street isn't worth doing for free.  I think most younger people (in the US at least) honestly don't even know what coke really is and have never had any that was even remotely pure.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fault them by any means, I just think the whole thing is weird and overblown.  But some good comes of it for sure, I was mostly just complaining about people who are weirdly hostile with other people based on which team they support.


I highly suggest any cocaine connoisseaurs take a hitchhike through South America.  The difference in quality is quite noticeable even to the untrained nose.

Even living in some port cities you won't find anything like it.


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I FOR ONE, AM SICK OF IT
> 
> IM BLOWING THE LID OFF THE WHOLE THING



I'm mean, I'd heard the rumors, but it's truly terrifying to see those rumors are 100% true and that the lizards are finally taking ovah.


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> I'm mean, I'd heard the rumors, but it's truly terrifying to see those rumors are 100% true and that the lizards are finally taking ovah.



YOU HAVENT BEEN PAYING ATTENTION THEN. YOURE NOT BURDENED WITH THE SCEPTER OF TRUTH LIKE I AM


----------



## schizopath

Sweet, my package of 8.4g pregabalin is on the way now


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Sweet, my package of 8.4g pregabalin is on the way now


Pussy!!!
Crack and heroin is the only way


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Pussy!!!
> Crack and heroin is the only way


Br0 havent you tried dmt?


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> SCEPTER OF TRUTH



I'd trouble you to quit talking about my dick, good sir


----------



## schizopath

@ChemicallyEnhanced Send me a picture of your sexy androgynous face, I need some new fap material.


----------



## Painful One

@Xorkoth did your package get to you alright?

Did my invisible spell work?


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> @Xorkoth did your package get to you alright?
> 
> Did my invisible spell work?


If lifes a game, you would have a healing aura around you.


----------



## Xorkoth

Painful One said:


> @Xorkoth did your package get to you alright?
> 
> Did my invisible spell work?



Yes it did, and thanks, they actually opened it and sent it on so your spell must have worked!  Either that or it was because they disguised it well, they sent a large stack of papers that were fact sheets about herbs, and to the back of one they taped a mylar bag that was labeled as some random herb.  Iboga TA extract is in my hands, I'm gonna start it Wednesday.  Last dose of sub was Saturday.  Feeling good today, gonna take gabapentin tomorrow if I experience light w/d which I expect I will.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah true, but you can get actually good coke online, whereas in the US 95% of the time it's not even real coke at all, doesn't numb at all, and is totally shit.  Real coke numbs your whole face and throat when you do tiny bumps.  I have had real coke before, and the shit that my friends say is "fire" that they get from the street isn't worth doing for free.  I think most younger people (in the US at least) honestly don't even know what coke really is and have never had any that was even remotely pure.



Probably true.

But for myself, the best coke i ever had was the first time i tried it. And no, not because i was naive to it. Because it was fish scale and legit got me addicted in college until that batch ran out and i had to find a new connect, then i lost my appetite.

I wash my shit in acetone, and apparently, my friend said it made his whole face and throat numb. But i lost 25%.. still worth IMO.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> If lifes a game, you would have a healing aura around you.



Thank you Love!

My healing aura needs some healing right now.
but I am still radiating my Love to you guys!

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I'd trouble you to quit talking about my dick, good sir



Your dick is a scepter of LIES


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> Yes it did, and thanks, they actually opened it and sent it on so your spell must have worked!  Either that or it was because they disguised it well, they sent a large stack of papers that were fact sheets about herbs, and to the back of one they taped a mylar bag that was labeled as some random herb.  Iboga TA extract is in my hands, I'm gonna start it Wednesday.  Last dose of sub was Saturday.  Feeling good today, gonna take gabapentin tomorrow if I experience light w/d which I expect I will.



Excellent!!!

Now I am just hoping my invisible spell will work for myself!
My package is late! 
Starting to stress me out.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Probably true.
> 
> But for myself, the best coke i ever had was the first time i tried it. And no, not because i was naive to it. Because it was fish scale and legit got me addicted in college until that batch ran out and i had to find a new connect, then i lost my appetite.
> 
> I wash my shit in acetone, and apparently, my friend said it made his whole face and throat numb. But i lost 25%.. still worth IMO.



I used to get real coke (still cut but mostly coke) in college, the quality of street drugs has massively fallen off since then.


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> Thank you Love!
> 
> My healing aura needs some healing right now.
> but I am still radiating my Love to you guys!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!


I wish I could just massage the bad vibes from you beautiful body.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> I wish I could just massage the bad vibes from you beautiful body.



Me too!
I could really, really use a massage and good fucking right now. 
(you need to cum that meth residue OUT) 

My vitamin D levels are WAY low and I feel depressed. 

I need some sunshine  and vitamins.

I took a healthy dose of the Red Vein Malay Kratom about 20 min. ago and it is perking me up. 
It is strange that the supposedly stronger extracts do not really do much for me.
but the Red Vein Malay really works well! 
YAY!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just drank 10g green vein Maeng Da.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL @ cumming meth residue.


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> Yes it did, and thanks, they actually opened it and sent it on so your spell must have worked!  Either that or it was because they disguised it well, they sent a large stack of papers that were fact sheets about herbs, and to the back of one they taped a mylar bag that was labeled as some random herb.  Iboga TA extract is in my hands, I'm gonna start it Wednesday.  Last dose of sub was Saturday.  Feeling good today, gonna take gabapentin tomorrow if I experience light w/d which I expect I will.



That is a great disguise actually. 
Nice one!

I hope it helps and you get through the light w/d feeling good. 
I wish you the best! 
You got this.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Just drank 10g green vein Maeng Da.



Does the green have a more stimulant like effect?
You like the stimulants.
I like the pain medication/ control.
The Red Vein Malay works well for pain control and helps the depression some.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> LOL @ cumming meth residue.



LMAO!
it is true!
I can always smell that stuff!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Green is the only one i've ever tried, but it does make me more talkative. An apparent chill feeling to it as well.. the best i can describe is comparing it to having a couple beers.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Green is the only one i've ever tried, but it does make me more talkative. An apparent chill feeling to it as well.. the best i can describe is comparing it to having a couple beers.



That sounds nice.
I have some green but have not tried it yet.
I will have to give it a try.

I have got to get some capsules first.
OMG! Trying to swish and swallow that stuff is awful!


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> Me too!
> I could really, really use a massage and good fucking right now.
> (you need to cum that meth residue OUT)
> 
> My vitamin D levels are WAY low and I feel depressed.
> 
> I need some sunshine  and vitamins.
> 
> I took a healthy dose of the Red Vein Malay Kratom about 20 min. ago and it is perking me up.
> It is strange that the supposedly stronger extracts do not really do much for me.
> but the Red Vein Malay really works well!
> YAY!!


Dont worry, I would definitely give you the vitami D..   

It sounds like you need an outdoor hobby. Could you start one? I think that would be helpful physically and mentally for you.

Kratom on top of your morphine or are you out agaim? Glad that its working.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> OMG! Trying to swish and swallow that stuff is awful!



Yeah.

And it always gets stuck to the bottom and sides of the cup.

So, i use my finger to stir it because for some reason it works better than a spoon.

Then once all the moosh is soaked in water, i slam that shit. Best to drink it all at once and fast then trying to stir with a spoon, drink, stir more that wasn't soaked in the water, drink, etc. THAT, makes me gag.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Dont worry, I would definitely give you the vitami D..
> 
> It sounds like you need an outdoor hobby. Could you start one? I think that would be helpful physically and mentally for you.
> 
> Kratom on top of your morphine or are you out agaim? Glad that its working.



Thanks. I know you would give me the Vitamin D. 

Kratom on top of morphine. Not out but need to conserve.
I have had a couple bad months. 

I usually do gardening for an outdoor hobby but it is winter still.
It just snowed here yesterday.
Spring should be coming soon though.
March-In like a Lion, out like a Lamb (as the saying goes)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yep.

The vernal equinox is coming up.

I may get manic. Hopefully my increased mood stabilizer dose does some work.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And it always gets stuck to the bottom and sides of the cup.
> 
> So, i use my finger to stir it because for some reason it works better than a spoon.
> 
> Then once all the moosh is soaked in water, i slam that shit. Best to drink it all at once and fast then trying to stir with a spoon, drink, stir more that wasn't soaked in the water, drink, etc. THAT, makes me gag.



yes. Exactly!

I will try your method until I get my capsules. 

I tried just putting some water in my mouth and tossing in a teaspoon and swishing and swallowing.
but....that stuff does not go from powder form easily. 
I am Coughing powder and had to get it all off my teeth and swallow it. 
Ugh!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Toss and wash is a particular skill you have to learn.


----------



## schizopath

Cooking kassler meat, my favorite meat to eat.


----------



## Xorkoth

Sounds tasty, I had to look it up.


----------



## schizopath

Buy it and taste it! Its unbelievably good.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Toss and wash is a particular skill you have to learn.



It always either goes well for me or I fuck it up horribly


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> he broke my heart
> 
> i can break his and I know how to


And you call me twisted...


----------



## devilsgospel

Idk what to do with the rest of my day. I worked, I played xbox, I drank whiskey, I jerked off. What more is there?


----------



## schizopath

Online poker, my nigga.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hear you. I worked, i played with Kitty, i drank kratom, i jerked off 3 times.

I wish i had someone to roam the streets with while blowing treeee.

All my friends are either homeless still or in detox (or like VP's of finance that fell out of touch when i became homeless).


----------



## schizopath

One of my friends is about to get homeless if he continues drinking. Once he raged 100% cause he didnt get a fucking 2mg of subutex.  Totally different person while drinking.


----------



## Xorkoth

Alcohol turns some people in monsters.  Whenever I get blackout drunk, my friends tell me all I do is tell them I love them and pass out in weird places.  Oh, and I pee on things.  I once woke up to find that my jeans were sitting on a chair in my office, soaking wet.  Smelled like piss when they dried.  Not a drop of pee anywhere else.  Once I shared a tent with my friend at a festival and he woke up to me pissing on the tent floor... he made me go outside and found me 15 minutes later standing next to the woods staring blankly.  He went to his car at 5am and got his own tent and set it up.   A few months into dating my girlfriend, I woke up to my girl saying sleepily "...Xorkoth"?  I robotically went downstairs to pee, and halfway down thought to myself...was I just peeing on the floor next to the bed?  When I got back upstairs I knew I had because she was laughing at me.  She made fun of me for it for months.  On the upside, it made me realize even more that she's a keeper.

Weirdly, my brother and sister both also pee on things when they black out.  At least I'm not as bad as my brother, he will specifically select electronics.  He ruined my Nintend 64, his Nintendo 64, his X box and his roommate's XBox in college.  He also once peed on his fiance's dad's stereo system.



devilsgospel said:


> Idk what to do with the rest of my day. I worked, I played xbox, I drank whiskey, I jerked off. What more is there?



Extract DMT


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I hear you. I worked, i played with Kitty, i drank kratom, i jerked off 3 times.
> 
> I wish i had someone to roam the streets with while blowing treeee.
> 
> All my friends are either homeless still or in detox (or like VP's of finance that fell out of touch when i became homeless).



My kitty has been laying next to me snoring like an overweight man for like the last 2 hours lol. It's so boring where I live, the only people I'd care to chill with are busy with kids or 2 full time jobs. Country ass place.

Might drink some more and take a walk.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IIRC you have a sexy view in your back yard? Or was that someone else.

I love walking.

That's my armchair remedy for 99% of the people in the MH forum.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tell me lies baby tell me lies


----------



## Xorkoth

Masturbation makes you go blind.  Size doesn't matter.  Smoking cigarettes is good for you.  Humans are designed to eat only red meat and no vegetables.  OJ Simpson is innocent.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> IIRC you have a sexy view in your back yard? Or was that someone else.
> 
> I love walking.
> 
> That's my armchair remedy for 99% of the people in the MH forum.



My apartment is on the first floor at the very edge of the complex facing the woods, it's beautiful tbh. I love smoking on the porch and just observing it, especially at night. Lots of huge trees and wildlife.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I love walking.


Haha. 

Hahahahaha.

HAHAHAHHAAHAH. 

Oh god.  Madness.  I can't even. 

I should tell you what I did yesterday but it's just ... no.  I am so  at myself right now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was with my friend yesterday buying klonopin from him and he walked into a wall because he took 7mg.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just popped a perky so her love it can’t hurt me 





Xorkoth said:


> Masturbation makes you go blind.  Size doesn't matter.  Smoking cigarettes is good for you.  Humans are designed to eat only red meat and no vegetables.  OJ Simpson is innocent.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just ate another 10gs.

Last time i did 20 in several hours i got dizzy, laid down, and had wicked peaceful thoughts.

SOUNDS FUN RIGHT GOD DAMNIT CAN'T WAIT TO KILL MY STASH.


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> My brain is too fucked. I tried terrorism two years ago and sometimes I did fucking well and sometimes all went to shit. It was also too stressing for my mental health.


I read about that, very based








						REPORT: Mentally Ill Finnish Boy Pushed to Terrorism by US Feds on Social Media
					

MSNBC asks why a similar method isn't applied on far-right extremists




					nationalfile.com


----------



## Coffeeshroom

morning

well this is a fucking rant. don't you just love those new neighbors that just moved in next door and think they the shit. Well welcome to the neighborhood with me practicing my golf swing at 4 in the morning (no.. I don't play golf)  with "klonte" while my mate is pissing on my ganja plants. then the said "friendly" neighbour phones the rent a cop on me for making a noise and hitting golf balls at his house. like hello?!?! go bang your wife and maybe she will stop phoning me for favours and so on. Needless to say his attempt on phoning the rent a cop on me didnt work as i know them and they me so they just laughed it off and said i must wait till sunrise, then the joggers are out and i will have more moving targets BWahahahaha, but really thats what he said. So guess i just started my first neighbourly war.

let the fun begin

oh and im back after being "lost" for a while


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coffeeshroom said:


> morning
> 
> well this is a fucking rant. don't you just love those new neighbors that just moved in next door and think they the shit. Well welcome to the neighborhood with me practicing my golf swing at 4 in the morning (no.. I don't play golf)  with "klonte" while my mate is pissing on my ganja plants. then the said "friendly" neighbour phones the rent a cop on me for making a noise and hitting golf balls at his house. like hello?!?! go bang your wife and maybe she will stop phoning me for favours and so on. Needless to say his attempt on phoning the rent a cop on me didnt work as i know them and they me so they just laughed it off and said i must wait till sunrise, then the joggers are out and i will have more moving targets BWahahahaha, but really thats what he said. So guess i just started my first neighbourly war.
> 
> let the fun begin
> 
> oh and im back after being "lost" for a while



You still lost.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Shady's Fox said:


> You still lost.



will see hmmm


----------



## Shady's Fox

Coffeeshroom said:


> will see hmmm



God be with you.


----------



## devilsgospel

God threw a tornado at me, now I have no power and my porch furniture is a mile away


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> I read about that, very based
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: Mentally Ill Finnish Boy Pushed to Terrorism by US Feds on Social Media
> 
> 
> MSNBC asks why a similar method isn't applied on far-right extremists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalfile.com


It was just a phase!


----------



## andyturbo

devilsgospel said:


> God threw a tornado at me, now I have no power and my porch furniture is a mile away



You have no one to blame but yourself !!


----------



## schizopath

Should have prayed harder


----------



## DopeM

Theres s scientific method to the toss n wash.  You can't let it hit any surface of your mouths interior.  Pour just enough water to act as a base for required dose.  

Sometimes going in 2 smaller doses is useful or parachuting it.  Fortunately for me I figured out it wasn't worth it pretty early on





FuneralFather said:


> I just popped a perky so her love it can’t hurt me



First you're perky then you're set!


----------



## schizopath

Time to fap this depression to a atleast hypomanic state


----------



## schizopath

Schizopaths prayer

"Oh lord, give me a hypomanic state. And if never pray to you again remember this, old people suck."


----------



## mal3volent

You good schizo? Sucked any milky tits lately?


----------



## schizopath

Im ok. Been pretty basic week for a me so a manic state, psychosis and now depression.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm so thankful for being heavily medicated. IDK how you do it.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Im ok. Been pretty basic week for a me so a manic state, psychosis and now depression.



it'll be aight man. gonna play any RS today?


----------



## schizopath

I legit should up my mania med dose but Im gonna change them first since they make me sleepwalk. What kind of doses do you take of your meds?


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> it'll be aight man. gonna play any RS today?


I meant to but Im propably gonna have some opioid wds soon so gonna just stay in bed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> I legit should up my mania med dose but Im gonna change them first since they make me sleepwalk. What kind of doses do you take of your meds?



Oh I forgot you take meds. Yeah no shame in an increase - if the vernal equinox makes me manic again I'll do the same.

Lamictal 400, vraylar 6.

My psychiatrist said I'm at high doses, but some of his patients pushed lamictal to 600 so I could always do that. Very little if any side effects IME.


----------



## devilsgospel

andyturbo said:


> You have no one to blame but yourself !!



Wow on a serious note I got to work and was told that it killed 19 people and fucked up everything like a mile east of my neighborhood. I almost didn't have a roof today lol. You guys should Google it it's pretty fucked up, straight up leveled buildings in Nashville.


----------



## Xorkoth

I heard about it on the radio.  Now I know where you live!  (sort of)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

still in pain

want to go out and do fun thing but

my body won't stop moving  the knowledge I should stay in is pointless

i am so hungry i am thinner than i have been in a long time i need benzos


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I heard about it on the radio.  Now I know where you live!  (sort of)



They most likely named my county/city specifically. Shit is crazy, I've been up since 1am and then went to work at 6. I'm hearing it's 22 people now and a large number of buildings destroyed. If I was even a mile or 2 more east I probably wouldn't have made it to work or had walls. One of the 50,000 people without power.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow man, that's intense.  When I was a kid I lived about 30 miles from Plainfield, IL.  One of the most infamous F5 tornadoes hit Plainfield, I remember staring out the back window and in my memory now, all of a sudden there were entire corn plants flying sideways through the air.  My dad wasn't home from work yet and I remember my mom was terrified which made me terrified too.  We went into the basement and the pipes were making sucking sounds.  When it was over, trees were down all over and the entire ground - street, sidewalks, yards - were covered in leaves, never seen anything like it.  And it was 30 miles away.   Plainfield got leveled basically, it also hit the grade school (or maybe high school?) and demolished it... fortunately the midwest takes tornado drills seriously and few if any people got hurt at the school.  It's been a long time, I've seen it on weather channel programs about the top 10 worst tornadoes and stuff since then.

I hope you guys get rebuilt and recovered soon.  ❤


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Xorkoth

Holy shit that's a long second toe.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I hate tornadoes and volcanoes and anything to do with tsunamis and earthquakes fuck can't things just settle down this is not venus


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hey why the fu** is people ninja-ing the site? hiding their online status....
is it because of creeps and/or stalkers?
just curious
bet that fuckin bartender knows but _*good like finding his/her ass!
lol*_



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> fuck can't things just settle down


sorry, love, but no
one must become as indifferent as nature


Xorkoth said:


> Holy shit that's a long second toe.


deepthroatin the big toe


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> God threw a tornado at me, now I have no power and my porch furniture is a mile away


That was Xolorppppth.  He is mad at you because you keep referring to his penis as the slayer of doom or some shit.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

PtahTek said:


> hey why the fu** is people ninja-ing the site? hiding their online status....
> is it because of creeps and/or stalkers?
> just curious
> bet that fuckin bartender knows but _*good like finding his/her ass!
> lol*_


It's because the love bandit is trying to sneak into our subconscious to sniff our panties


----------



## 6am-64-14m

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> _our_ panties?


guess i gotta go get some thongs for the sniffing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@PtahTek - I was wondering the same. A lot of people I follow are now invisible. Like within the past week I noticed it. Dude I upload ounces of meth and coke in pictures from the clear net. No one's knocked on my door yet. I even have Tails and Tor but don't use them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Eat all that ass and acid, man!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> I was wondering the same.


alas, @madness000... it must be another viral outbreak (virtual). guess if one does it it's high-time to leap from the bridge. the fall doesnt hurt.
fuck it im to gone on alprazolam and weed t gaf...lol
come and get me coppers!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had really good sex i should be happy but the pain sucks


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I have an ounce of meth sitting in my imagination.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Wow man, that's intense.  When I was a kid I lived about 30 miles from Plainfield, IL.  One of the most infamous F5 tornadoes hit Plainfield, I remember staring out the back window and in my memory now, all of a sudden there were entire corn plants flying sideways through the air.  My dad wasn't home from work yet and I remember my mom was terrified which made me terrified too.  We went into the basement and the pipes were making sucking sounds.  When it was over, trees were down all over and the entire ground - street, sidewalks, yards - were covered in leaves, never seen anything like it.  And it was 30 miles away.   Plainfield got leveled basically, it also hit the grade school (or maybe high school?) and demolished it... fortunately the midwest takes tornado drills seriously and few if any people got hurt at the school.  It's been a long time, I've seen it on weather channel programs about the top 10 worst tornadoes and stuff since then.
> 
> I hope you guys get rebuilt and recovered soon.  ❤



No shit Plainfield huh? How long ago was that? There's a possibility we lived a town over from each other at one point. I think I vaguely remember the story of that tornado you're referring to. That or I'm getting it mixed up with the Coal City one that killed like 40 people.

I'm just now able to get a 4G signal at my house, I'm guessing a cell tower got wrecked last night as well. I've been sitting here reading a book and eating canned food like a god damn Amish person (do they get canned food? Or just whatever chicken they kill that day?).


----------



## Blowmonkey

I think I saw a waterspout last year when I was walking with my cat in the early morning, thought it was a plume of smoke from a fire in the distance, then I looked a few mins later and it was gone. Still not sure if it was one, but what else could it be. Also saw some swirling clouds above my house last year, almost turned into a small twister, never went anywhere and it just faded into nothing, tried to record it but was too late. I've always wanted to see one up close, fucking awesome.



Captain.Heroin said:


> i had really good sex i should be happy but the pain sucks


Were there hard bits of poo fucking it up? Like peanuts or chipotle, I bet that stings if it gets stuck in your peehole.


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> It's because the love bandit is trying to sneak into our subconscious to sniff our panties



He actually sneaks into your houses.  With his super-admin powers he knows all your addresses and he rides his modstick across the globe, sneaking in for your panties.  He's reverse Santa Claus.


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> No shit Plainfield huh? How long ago was that? There's a possibility we lived a town over from each other at one point. I think I vaguely remember the story of that tornado you're referring to. That or I'm getting it mixed up with the Coal City one that killed like 40 people.
> 
> I'm just now able to get a 4G signal at my house, I'm guessing a cell tower got wrecked last night as well. I've been sitting here reading a book and eating canned food like a god damn Amish person (do they get canned food? Or just whatever chicken they kill that day?).



Yeah I grew up in Aurora.  Hmm in the 90s, I don't remember which year but if I had to guess, early 90s.

Whoa it was in 1990, just looked it up.  It killed 29 and injured 353.  It's the only F5 tornado ever recorded in August.  No known videos of the tornado exist.


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Yea man, rage on against that machine man.
> 
> $210 for tickets, so anti cap
> 
> Such punk rock.


How dare you point out irony!


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah I grew up in Aurora.  Hmm in the 90s, I don't remember which year but if I had to guess, early 90s.
> 
> Whoa it was in 1990, just looked it up.  It killed 29 and injured 353.  It's the only F5 tornado ever recorded in August.  No known videos of the tornado exist.



That's crazy man I never knew that. I was born in Oak Lawn in '96 and moved out to the suburbs around Joliet years later, so there might not be overlap but that's still pretty cool. I went to rehab in Aurora lol. Yeah I remember the news referencing that tornado after the Coal City one in...early 2000s? For living in IL for most of my life I never got too terribly close to one somehow, pure luck. I can't imagine dealing with an F5, we just had a F3/4 here and it looks like someone bombed Nashville.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pain not related to sex

yeah i do more than just really good sex i know amirite

when does my 30 day lounge ban start


----------



## Hylight

wow wait. What


----------



## Hylight

i used to live here.not as bad asThe MADRID.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> That's crazy man I never knew that. I was born in Oak Lawn in '96 and moved out to the suburbs around Joliet years later, so there might not be overlap but that's still pretty cool. I went to rehab in Aurora lol. Yeah I remember the news referencing that tornado after the Coal City one in...early 2000s? For living in IL for most of my life I never got too terribly close to one somehow, pure luck. I can't imagine dealing with an F5, we just had a F3/4 here and it looks like someone bombed Nashville.



Haha that's crazy.  I lived in Aurora until 2001 when I went to college, grew up there.  Aurora is cooler than the other suburbs because it's older than Chicago and was the original Illinois boom town and the first town in Illinois to get electric lights.  The suburbs grew into it but it has more of its own character than Naperville on east does, or than any of the burgeoning ones farther west now that used to just be farms when I was young.



ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Truth.  Tornado alley has shifted but Illinois is still right in there.  No one beats Kansas/Oklahoma, though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

had a brother in law down in Florida.  he thought we deal with tornadoes on a weekly basis. lol. turn of your tv and read a book or something......


----------



## Xorkoth

The Florida man is too busy assaulting people with gators and getting high on wasp spray to read books.  If he even knows how to read.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off work. Gunna eat some kratom in about an hour since I didn't yesterday. I think about my $1,600 stash all day long. I hope I don't miss any work in June once I hit it. I'm gunna hit it so hard.. an eightball of coke a night for four days, 60mg Adderall twice a day after for 6 days, gram of meth next in a day, then an hour for my 1200mg crack. Oh and 2mg Klonopin every night to sleep. And weed here and there.


----------



## DopeM

How does a guy who gets high off one oxy for two days even get wd symptoms?


----------



## Hylight

with a cluster headache too and from the comedown benzo lol and the too much mindblown antihistamine and sadness


----------



## Hylight

i probably got a brain injury from somewhere or somehow


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Haha that's crazy.  I lived in Aurora until 2001 when I went to college, grew up there.  Aurora is cooler than the other suburbs because it's older than Chicago and was the original Illinois boom town and the first town in Illinois to get electric lights.  The suburbs grew into it but it has more of its own character than Naperville on east does, or than any of the burgeoning ones farther west now that used to just be farms when I was young.


Buffalo had lights first.  Just sayin'


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*XORK *


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Just got off work. Gunna eat some kratom in about an hour since I didn't yesterday. I think about my $1,600 stash all day long. I hope I don't miss any work in June once I hit it. I'm gunna hit it so hard.. an eightball of coke a night for four days, 60mg Adderall twice a day after for 6 days, gram of meth next in a day, then an hour for my 1200mg crack. Oh and 2mg Klonopin every night to sleep. And weed here and there.



I must Insist that you send half your stash to me. 
For your own good. 
We cannot have you overdosing come June!

I need to check your supply for poisons and contaminants also.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> You’re friendly disabled SoundCloud rapper coming in with something new for my BL family. I hope everyone’s doing well today. Lemme know what y’all think



This was surprisingly cool!
I do not usually like this kind of music. 

Nice Work!
❤❤❤


----------



## w01fg4ng

I smell a brush fire.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

ghostandthedarknes said:


>





You'd think they would make the place tidier?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Just got off work. Gunna eat some kratom in about an hour since I didn't yesterday. I think about my $1,600 stash all day long. I hope I don't miss any work in June once I hit it. I'm gunna hit it so hard.. an eightball of coke a night for four days, 60mg Adderall twice a day after for 6 days, gram of meth next in a day, then an hour for my 1200mg crack. Oh and 2mg Klonopin every night to sleep. And weed here and there.




Lightweight.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> He actually sneaks into your houses.  With his super-admin powers he knows all your addresses and he rides his modstick across the globe, sneaking in for your panties.  He's reverse Santa Claus.




He'll  be Rudolph the red nose reindeer today then ha he ha ha get it?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It gets me off to plan out my self destruction.

I was trying to be as realistic as i could, but who knows how hard i'll go. Probably not even that hard - i'm starting to enjoy collecting drugs and it will be sad to see my stash go away.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You'd think they would make the place tidier?



I've lived in both places and can confirm this is true


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> He'll  be Rudolph the red nose reindeer today then ha he ha ha get it?



Yeah his nose is red and itchy from the clap he picked up from those panties.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You'd think they would make the place tidier?


clean up a trailer park in a hurry


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah his nose is red and itchy from the clap he picked up from those panties.



No.   Do i have to explain menstruation to you !!! OMG.  DADDY didn't check my hymen like that other daddy does


----------



## schizopath

Voices in my head want me to do a suicide. Why not?


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Voices in my head want me to do a suicide. Why not?



because ehat if they fiddle with your tallywhacker  after you're gone?


----------



## schizopath

Not sure what you mean. 100mg oxy 2.1g lyrica and 2 long drinks down now. Going for the coffinride.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Not sure what you mean. 100mg oxy 2.1g lyrica and 2 long drinks down now. Going for the coffinride.


U gonna be the new captain heroin?


----------



## schizopath

Hope not. Just having a psychotic suicidal depression currently. I think Im gonna get over this soon unless I od and die.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Hope not. Just having a psychotic suicidal depression currently. I think Im gonna get over this soon unless I od and die.


So that’s a yes then lol
Say that’s hot and u just want to fuck and ur transformation into cap will be complete.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Hope not. Just having a psychotic suicidal depression currently. I think Im gonna get over this soon unless I od and die.


stfu and enjoy your drugs. don't go fuckin up my Thursday because i hate posting in the shrine.


----------



## schizopath

You cheeky bitch. Ive never taken this much oxy.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> stfu and enjoy your drugs. don't go fuckin up my Thursday because i hate posting in the shrine.


Youre a good dude


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> You cheeky bitch. Ive never taken this much oxy.


Well, happy Thursday!


----------



## schizopath

Thanks, you too mate.


----------



## mal3volent

Thursday is satans day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Thursday is satans day


every dog has its day. keeps shit from getting boring.


----------



## mal3volent

That's what your mom said


----------



## 6am-64-14m

it is thursday (here) and damn if i didn't see ol satan hissep traipsin tru da fron yard this morn....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> That's what your mom said


mom liked to fuck. I'm living proof.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My "recovery coach" ordered by the court keeps blowing me off.

Not my problem, in fact i'd rather not go to meetings anyway.

I think my stash is good enough for June. I keep having day dreams about using too much, showing up to work fucked up, over dosing, etc.

I'm happy with the $1,600 stash and now will save my money.

My case worker is finding me an apartment through section 8 so i should just save for first last and security.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> My "recovery coach" ordered by the court keeps blowing me off.
> 
> Not my problem, in fact i'd rather not go to meetings anyway.
> 
> I think my stash is good enough for June. I keep having day dreams about using too much, showing up to work fucked up, over dosing, etc.
> 
> I'm happy with the $1,600 stash and now will save my money.
> 
> My case worker is finding me an apartment through section 8 so i should just save for first last and security.


YOU ARE WAAAAAAAAY TO SMART TO OVERDOSE. 

*RIGHT !? *

or maybe not at first. . . . anyway

*don't do too much *

that's freaking me out you shouldn't want to die.
right!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't want to die but I have a lot of built up energy and desire to get wicked fucked up.

At least I'm not stashing heroin I guess.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Hope not. Just having a psychotic suicidal depression currently. I think Im gonna get over this soon unless I od and die.




You got that fucking fake meth didn't ya.


----------



## schizopath

bah only lyricas and alcohol with oxys.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> My "recovery coach" ordered by the court keeps blowing me off.
> 
> Not my problem, in fact i'd rather not go to meetings anyway.
> 
> I think my stash is good enough for June. I keep having day dreams about using too much, showing up to work fucked up, over dosing, etc.
> 
> I'm happy with the $1,600 stash and now will save my money.
> 
> My case worker is finding me an apartment through section 8 so i should just save for first last and security.


Why do you keep banging on about your $1600 stash you're saving until June ?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> bah only lyricas and alcohol with oxys.



Ok, dunno man, some folk here have been getting serious cases of the Debbie downer with "meth" that's not even meth, hope u feel better soon.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Why do you keep banging on about your $1600 stash you're saving until June ?



Because it runs my mind.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just texted my case worker to ask if she could write a letter to the court asking I get off early because I want a clean record and dismissed case for the section 8 consideration.

If this works I'm going to shit my dick.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i was planning on being *sober today but after a couple weeks off i think im going to get fucking wiped on alp and whatever that may bring with it.
maybe some pregab
just did 500mg phenibut and another 2g kratom
going for more coffee fuck food today my jaw hurts. lol

@madness00 
super good luck on shitting your dick. kinda sounds weird to write but there ya have it. lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thanks bro I hope it gets all sorts of shitty. My case worker is wicked cool.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> At least I'm not stashing heroin I guess.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

amazing things in life take a lot of fucking work. i say just settle for what comes your way and let drugs fill the void


----------



## Xorkoth

schizo I hope you're okay... remember how you're gonna inherit and go live on the beach or something like that?  



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> No.   Do i have to explain menstruation to you !!! OMG.  DADDY didn't check my hymen like that other daddy does



I'm surprised you can even remember what a hymen is.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Thursday is satans day



Every day is Satan's day if you want it to be


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

No.


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Painful One

Well shit!

My package got seized by the US Customs.

DAMN!

That was my emergency supply!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Painful One said:


> Well shit!
> 
> My package got seized by the US Customs.
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> That was my emergency supply!


so do you gotta go all fugitive?


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> so do you gotta go all fugitive?



No. I hope not.
it just says they detected and seized illegal pharmaceuticals and I do not have to do anything and the property will be destroyed.
basically a warning.
There was  big paper about the harm to your health and things not being what one may think they are. Etc. etc.

Well, at least I got my Kratom.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Painful One said:


> No. I hope not.
> it just says they detected and seized illegal pharmaceuticals and I do not have to do anything and the property will be destroyed.
> basically a warning.
> There was  big paper about the harm to your health and things nit being what one may think they are. Etc. etc.
> 
> Well, at least I got my Kratom.


cool. those legal problems are the worst.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> No. I hope not.
> it just says they detected and seized illegal pharmaceuticals and I do not have to do anything and the property will be destroyed.
> basically a warning.
> There was  big paper about the harm to your health and things nit being what one may think they are. Etc. etc.
> 
> Well, at least I got my Kratom.



Yeah from what I read they don't do anything. I've even heard of people just reordering later and it showing up.


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> cool. those legal problems are the worst.


Thank God there is none of that!

I already have enough problems.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah from what I read they don't do anything. I've even heard of people just reordering later and it showing up.



well, fuck it!
I am just going to have to get by.
I certainly do not want to cause any problems legally for myself.
I am a little nervous.


----------



## w01fg4ng

1. St John's Co-Cathedral  
2. Notre Dame 
3. St Peter's Basilica

In that order.   The church abyss is real.


----------



## Jabberwocky

That’s really to bad on that painful. We never lack anything here despite it probably being the best thing for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyways I just ate a spacecake and a 10mg Valium probably going eat the other 

here’s something that will brighten everyone’s day


----------



## w01fg4ng

I noticed the re-upload to soundcloud @FuneralFather .  

Not sure what happened, but I'm glad you're keeping it alive.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It was too low on the vocals and not wet enough. So I remasterd it for the 4th time. Ughh 





w01fg4ng said:


> I noticed the re-upload to soundcloud @FuneralFather .
> 
> Not sure what happened, but I'm glad you're keeping it alive.


----------



## w01fg4ng

FuneralFather said:


> It was too low on the vocals and not wet enough. So I remasterd it for the 4th time. Ughh


That makes sense.


----------



## schizopath

I saw few mates and Im not suicidal anymore. SLEPT for few hours so its not RIP.

Thanks Xork for caring.


----------



## devilsgospel

@Captain.Heroin are you still alive? Has the ban kicked in? I sorta miss you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

devilsgospel said:


> @Captain.Heroin are you still alive? Has the ban kicked in? I sorta miss you


I am but shouldnt be. Satan was watching over me that night.


----------



## devilsgospel

C2C was sure about to give you a run for your money in the 11th hour

Fuck this Lyrica is kickin hard I feel great


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I saw few mates and Im not suicidal anymore. SLEPT for few hours so its not RIP.
> 
> Thanks Xork for caring.








When the day is over, and the night 
has begun and Today is gone, what's done 
is done. Hold on to your dreams,
through the night, Tomorrow will 
get here with a whole new light !


----------



## BK38

I can't wait to do a big ol dose of Phenibut tmrw. I'm thinking maybe 750mg instead of my usual 500mg, I need a fucking joooob - so tunes and job apps all day. Been a good boy and have taken like 3-4 days off. Wish I had a contact for some pot in my mom's tiny little town...could use a spliff instead of drinking down in the pub *sighs*


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I saw few mates and Im not suicidal anymore. SLEPT for few hours so its not RIP.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> I saw few mates and Im not suicidal anymore. SLEPT for few hours so its not RIP.
> 
> Thanks Xork for caring.



I care too!
Stay safe Love!


----------



## schizopath

It was just a bad mental state, because schizophrenics take all the shit in. Like they cant filter it off and its within then.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> @Captain.Heroin are you still alive? Has the ban kicked in? I sorta miss you
> 
> I miss you too CH.
> Did the mania wear off or what happened?
> you okay?
> 
> I miss your BORK!
> ❤


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> When the day is over, and the night
> has begun and Today is gone, what's done
> is done. Hold on to your dreams,
> through the night, Tomorrow will
> get here with a whole new light !



I love this!

Thanks @Hylight


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> It was just a bad mental state, because schizophrenics take all the shit in. Like they cant filter it off and its within then.



Try to remember that and just hang on through those bad mental state’s.

I am happy you got some sleep and are feeling better now.
Take care sweetheart


----------



## devilsgospel

I am incredibly fucked up on 300mg pregabalin god damn


----------



## Hylight




----------



## andyturbo

❤


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> I am incredibly fucked up on 300mg pregabalin god damn



That stuff is strong.
I have never tried the pregabalin but the gabapentin can get me feeling drunk when I take enough.

It has a hard withdrawal for me, so I usually stick with a medical amount.
Gabapentin has a worse withdrawal for me than opiate and benzo withdrawal put together.
Others say they do not even notice a withdrawal.

It definitely helps my mood to stay stable and happy. 
It has really been clearing up my narcolepsy issues too! 
YAY!

I am still bummed about my drugs getting confiscated! DAMNIT!


----------



## Painful One

andyturbo said:


> ❤



I am glad you understand my language @andyturbo


----------



## schizopath

FUCK YES! I just sold  some of my growing shit that I dont need for drugs! Getting 1g amphetamine or a subutex.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> That stuff is strong.
> I have never tried the pregabalin but the gabapentin can get me feeling drunk when I take enough.
> 
> It has a hard withdrawal for me, so I usually stick with a medical amount.
> Gabapentin has a worse withdrawal for me than opiate and benzo withdrawal put together.
> Others say they do not even notice a withdrawal.
> 
> It definitely helps my mood to stay stable and happy.
> It has really been clearing up my narcolepsy issues too!
> YAY!
> 
> I am still bummed about my drugs getting confiscated! DAMNIT!



I used to be RXd 900mg gabapentin a day, I had a giant bottle of it. Never did shit for me, but oddly pregabalin is fucking me up immensely. I might just take 150mg from now on!


----------



## schizopath

Got a subutex and my friends gonna front me 0.5g of amphetamine tomorrow.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off work gunna ghetto speed ball coffee and kratom then jerk off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

And I miss CH too.


----------



## devilsgospel

No joke this 300mg of pregabalin has me fucked up all day. I just got done playing MW and I did better than I ever have, my reaction time is insane on this shit. At the same time I wanna lay in bed and jerk off. Such a weird pill.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good shit, then. GLHF as we'd say in the gaming world.

I want to jerk off on _all _drugs. In fact my problem isn't purely drugs but more so drug fueled sex.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Good shit, then. GLHF as we'd say in the gaming world.
> 
> I want to jerk off on _all _drugs. In fact my problem isn't purely drugs but more so drug fueled sex.



I advise you to give Lyrica a try then. Just had me shooting ROPES. You could injure someone just with a money shot on this stuff.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

HAHA i'm using that. Shooting ropes. Fucking hilarious. Money shot. Fucking ROFLing.

So i googled Lyrica and it sounds not really like my thing. But i love experimenting with my mind so if i ever get my hands on any, which i doubt, i'll try it.

You just never hear anyone on Mass Ave walk by saying "yo got some fire Lyrica.. fire Lyrica here"


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> HAHA i'm using that. Shooting ropes. Fucking hilarious. Money shot. Fucking ROFLing.
> 
> So i googled Lyrica and it sounds not really like my thing. But i love experimenting with my mind so if i ever get my hands on any, which i doubt, i'll try it.
> 
> You just never hear anyone on Mass Ave walk by saying "yo got some fire Lyrica.. fire Lyrica here"



The internet is a magical place and can make all your wishes come true.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man but i'm paranoid about my mail ending up on my porch again with the dark web.

And RC's, i actually have some coming in the mail but i'm comfortable with letters since staff here just slip it under my door, most of the time.

I am really tempted to try another ounce of meth though for the low low.


----------



## schizopath

Anyone know if theres a cross tolerance with lyrica and gabapentin?


----------



## Stark

I just ate five-day-old leftover Indian food after a 3-day coke binge and it was the greatest thing.

My browser history is already cleared if I die so no one worry about me


----------



## mal3volent

Stark said:


> I just ate five-day-old leftover Indian food after a 3-day coke binge and it was the greatest thing.
> 
> My browser history is already cleared if I die so no one worry about me



RIP
Your Toilet
?-2020


----------



## BK38

Damnit, why am I so bloody scatter-brained? Took Phenibut to be productive and proceeded to listen to music and browse BL and Reddit instead of doing all the job apps I told myself I would. Literally wasted 7 hours with nothing to show for it. I swear since I started drinking again my attention is for shit and my anxiety is up. I don't even drink every day, but I swear it fucks with me for like a week after one night on the piss. My skin is trash again too. I think I'm going back to no drinking like I did from Oct-Dec, alcohol's a shit drug anyways. I'd slap a granny for some pot...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's funny you'd slap a granny. Not judging, just never heard that phrase lol.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> That's funny you'd slap a granny. Not judging, just never heard that phrase lol.



Hehe, yeah, it's a funny turn of phrase - not to be taken at face value! I'd definitely wait around in the cold like a dickhead for a dealer for an hour for an 8th of proper weed or hash is what I'm saying!


----------



## Hylight

i feel sooo much better Today now that i am tapering from _one _hydrocodone pill with small little doses of it


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


>



love that one hylight!


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Yeah man but i'm paranoid about my mail ending up on my porch again with the dark web.
> 
> And RC's, i actually have some coming in the mail but i'm comfortable with letters since staff here just slip it under my door, most of the time.
> 
> I am really tempted to try another ounce of meth though for the low low.



ummmm....what happens if US Customs seizes the property being sent to your address?
will one be in trouble?


----------



## schizopath

Bupre is still working nicely and just opened a can of long drink. Took about 1.2mgan hour ago. Also watching lec.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


WORD!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> ummmm....what happens if US Customs seizes the property being sent to your address?
> will one be in trouble?



Not sure, but one of my packs never made it from LA last year and nothing happened. He just resent the meth.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> ummmm....what happens if US Customs seizes the property being sent to your address?
> will one be in trouble?



I did a bunch of paranoid reading about this and the general consensus is no. If they were coming for you they wouldn't send a letter.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ yeah I mean if they were trying to fuck PO (  ) they would be more covert.


----------



## devilsgospel

Like I said before I read about people getting love letters and seizures but still kept getting shit. One guy even said he got a seizure letter and a pack of weed in the same delivery. The government is not as on the ball as people think.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol a pack of weed. Reminds me of jail when I taught a kid how to use the dark web and he's like "bro I'm gunna buy so much weed!" I'm like why not just flip a ki of meth? You'd make so much more.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Lol a pack of weed. Reminds me of jail when I taught a kid how to use the dark web and he's like "bro I'm gunna buy so much weed!" I'm like why not just flip a ki of meth? You'd make so much more.



That's how you get a knock knock from the alphabet boys though. I've only ever done small amounts.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My ounce was shit stealth. It came in a box of bandaids. So I doubt a big amount would be much better.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> My ounce was shit stealth. It came in a box of bandaids. So I doubt a big amount would be much better.



I once ordered a gram of ice and it was literally just poured into a priority envelope.

The best I've seen though was heroin sewn into a teddy bear. I loved that lol. Also speed in a cassette tape. A lot of those people take that shit very seriously, but others don't. Oddly even the worst stealth I've seen still came through no problem, even international.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Like I said before I read about people getting love letters and seizures but still kept getting shit. One guy even said he got a seizure letter and a pack of weed in the same delivery. The government is not as on the ball as people think.



AHA!!
I got a non fucked with package today!
it was the main one I was hoping for too!

PO’s ass has been saved!!
Thank GOD!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I got crack in a teddy bear once.

The best though was a quarter of meth inside a factory sealed bag of puzzle pieces, inside a factory sealed puzzle box.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> AHA!!
> I got a non fucked with package today!
> it was the main one I was hoping for too!
> 
> PO’s ass has been saved!!
> Thank GOD!!



SEE?! Nobody pays attention, it's the best way to buy shit lol.


----------



## schizopath

Ultimate Finnish drug combo: subutex and alcohol.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I got crack in a teddy bear once.
> 
> The best though was a quarter of meth inside a factory sealed bag of puzzle pieces, inside a factory sealed puzzle box.



Lmao yeah dude I love the crazy shit they hide it in. I remember the cassette tape had to be taken apart but then I put it back together and started listening to it in the car. High af listening to random country music.

I think I also got some first aid kit that was factory sealed once. I vaguely remember thinking I got scammed cuz I couldn't find the shit for like 10 minutes.


----------



## Xorkoth

I ordered GHB once and they replaced the liquid in a couple of those blue plastic freezer ice packs you put in your cooler.  Great disguise, they even included a fake order label for freezer packs with a company name that sounded like they sold that kind of stuff.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> I ordered GHB once and they replaced the liquid in a couple of those blue plastic freezer ice packs you put in your cooler.  Great disguise, they even included a fake order label for freezer packs with a company name that sounded like they sold that kind of stuff.



i saw that with roids before. they looked like botanical tinctures and were scented and colored, with pretty posh looking labels.


----------



## Soso78

Wtf is goin on in the world?? Crack in teddy’s through the post???? 
Don’t no one go score the old fashioned way like 
ring a dealer and meet up?
jeeeexus fuckin Christ


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> Wtf is goin on in the world?? Crack in teddy’s through the post????
> Don’t no one go score the old fashioned way like
> ring a dealer and meet up?
> jeeeexus fuckin Christ


half the fun imo


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> half the fun imo


It’s how u meet the real characters, it was as hard for me to quit the Lifestyle as it was the drugs


----------



## devilsgospel

Imagine not being fucked around by a dealer getting the "5 min away" texts for an hour and instead the shit just shows up at your doorstep


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> It’s how u meet the real characters



Yeah i'd be a liar if i said i don't miss the face time with interesting son of a bitches.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But then again shopping, encrypting shipping address, getting tracking.. fun too.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Soso78 said:


> It’s how u meet the real characters, it was as hard for me to quit the Lifestyle as it was the drugs


I'm gettin myself all worked up just thinking about it.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> But then again shopping, encrypting shipping address, getting tracking.. fun too.


Nah it’s not. Nothing better than goin into a crack house full of desperados lol clinging on to ur money like ur life depends on it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I do like the thrill of the street. You're right.

Different types of highs.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I do like the thrill of the street. You're right.
> 
> Different types of highs.


I remember ringin my guy got a 20 rock. He pulled up I lent through window took the rock. He put his hand out for money I said I’ll pay u later
Long story short he got out car and started swinging lol he only stopped cuz so many people about. I refused to give it back and he left. I smiled it then raised some money and rand him back for another and pay debt. He wasn’t happy lol


----------



## Erich Generic

troll lol


----------



## Erich Generic

fajita.


----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> troll lol


Who a troll


----------



## Erich Generic

troll please


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> troll please


How am I trolling


----------



## Erich Generic

please troll my face


----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> please troll my face


U troll ur own face by puttin makeup on it u fuckin emo bitch


----------



## Erich Generic

ttys


----------



## Erich Generic

my makeup on my face is obviously your business

make it so


----------



## Erich Generic

text me zieg

unt die einz ich bin

hater playa


----------



## Erich Generic

i wear eyeliner cause ist uber haxor elite

i program arrest  sequences with satellites and wireless electrical impulses

so tell me I cant underline my shit unt you act like the big dog


----------



## Erich Generic

i drop the cordless phone in zieg b athtub

unt your uber stink


----------



## Blowmonkey

some new harley quinn movie I just half watched has a female short round in it, it was streamed yesterday and then some idiot decided to put it again today because ha ha 






I replaced television with obscure racist streaming sites and so far I think I have made the correct decision, it is my only source of information too nowadays.


----------



## Blowmonkey

now the new sonic movie is playing, it was streamed yesterday but it's such a terrible meme that it's put again, to fuck with everyones head





THE OUTRAGE, I AM TWEETING THIS, PLS GIB MONEY MY HOUSE BURNT DOWN, HALP


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Not sure, but one of my packs never made it from LA last year and nothing happened. He just resent the meth.


they smoked it duh, jk i dunno really loooooool


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Painful One said:


> No. I hope not.
> it just says they detected and seized illegal pharmaceuticals and I do not have to do anything and the property will be destroyed.
> basically a warning.
> There was  big paper about the harm to your health and things not being what one may think they are. Etc. etc.
> 
> Well, at least I got my Kratom.




Ouch.  I'll bet they just take it for themselves the rat bastards.

The customs people found some capsules of psilocybin a funny little bluelighters decided to put in my bag when I left the state's.  If if have had it in my carry on maybe it would have got past but I didn't know they did that so yeah a note inside my bag from the dept homeland security was a shock lol.

I was so fucked up in the journey they whole way.  Good old bl.


----------



## Painful One

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ouch.  I'll bet they just take it for themselves the rat bastards.
> 
> The customs people found some capsules of psilocybin a funny little bluelighters decided to put in my bag when I left the state's.  If if have had it in my carry on maybe it would have got past but I didn't know they did that so yeah a note inside my bag from the dept homeland security was a shock lol.
> 
> I was so fucked up in the journey they whole way.  Good old bl.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I'm sending a terrible presence of doom here, manipulating from the sidelines as per usual.

Doom.  


Meh .


Do wish he would just fuck off or whatever.

(No one here, just lurking away)


----------



## schizopath

All I heard


✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> moo moo


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I got a bad feels, not to do with you.

Glad u feeling better, not that you seem to give a shit about others in return.


----------



## schizopath

As usual your wrong. I do give a shit about others. Even on this site I help people which I havent seen you do?

So to me it tells that youre really the one who doesnt care about others.


----------



## schizopath

Im going to explain your bad taste in men with few easy to understand words since you decided to disrespect me.

Female psychopaths, manipulators from the sidelines, always want a male psychopath partner.*

*countless studies


----------



## schizopath

"When faced with cold facts what would Daisy do?"

1. Hope that someone would come rescue her from reality

2. Try to turn the situation around

3. Ignore Schizopath


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> "When faced with cold facts what would Daisy do?"
> 
> 1. Hope that someone would come rescue her from reality
> 
> 2. Try to turn the situation around
> 
> 3. Ignore Schizopath


Zeph don’t have to answer to u fish


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Zeph don’t have to answer to u fish


Yea why would a princess answer to a peasant.

I just decided that it might be a good time to hit her with few facts for disrespecting me.


----------



## devilsgospel

You don't fuck with zephy she can do what she wants

That's my wife


----------



## schizopath

Well tell your wife to not fuck with my head or disrespect me anymore. Almost as annoying as this opioid withdrawal.


----------



## Erich Generic

I'm a Chinese warlock


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Well tell your wife to not fuck with my head or disrespect me anymore. Almost as annoying as this opioid withdrawal.


what u withdrawing from? A day taking a few oxy?


----------



## schizopath

I did 160mg oxy thursday and maybe 8mg subutex thursday night/friday night.


----------



## schizopath

Doing subutex is a marvelous way to ruin opi tolerances.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Always wanted to try oxy but heroin made me vomit.

I get car sick too. And the spins easily when drunk.

I hate my pussy stomach.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Always wanted to try oxy but heroin made me vomit.
> 
> I get car sick too. And the spins easily when drunk.
> 
> I hate my pussy stomach.


Natural safety switch in your system.  count yourself lucky.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah you're right. 

Luckily heroin never got me in it's grasp. Goofballs though, that's a different story.


----------



## schizopath

I never got the pleasure to testing a goofball, atleast that I remember of, but might try the Finnish version tomorrow so subutex and amphetamine/methylphenidate.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah you're right. Heroin never got me in it's grasp. Goofballs though, that's a different story.


had to Google Goofballs. Benzo definitely carries a withdrawal a bit on the severe side. hopefully i don't touch those again


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I take for granted by dislike toward heroin. It sounds dumb but I gave it "an honest try". About 5-7 shots.


----------



## Erich Generic

Die hex zehn


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Always wanted to try oxy but heroin made me vomit.
> 
> I get car sick too. And the spins easily when drunk.
> 
> I hate my pussy



I stopped reading there and got really scared for a minute. Phew! Keep yer cock plz n’ thx.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I usually find it tucked between my legs when doing shots of dope.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hawt!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When you've read every thread on page 1 in TL.

Time to post in the abyss.

Damn this new security guard in the library has a bangin ass. I watched her hike up her tight security pants and almost creamed.


----------



## euphoricc

HAHAHAHHA why females get psycho during sex she likes to be chocked and stroked ;0 dam hoe bag but i like her yea i do ahahaha welllllllllll CHOOOOOOOOOOOO-CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CHEER UP MATE`S IT`S SATURDAY -YEEEE-YEEEEEEEE-==========#KAWWWWWWWWW-KKKkAAAALLLLLLL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ you belong here.

Our captain has left the building and we need a new spammer.


----------



## BK38




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Looks like it goes monkey -> squirrel/chipmunk -> dinosaur?

Well the reverse but whatever. Didn't know we were squirrels.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Looks like it goes monkey -> squirrel/chipmunk -> dinosaur?



No idea really, It's just an aesthetic shit post. Also the SP episode with Kanye West being a gay fish is one of my favorites.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> ^ you belong here.
> 
> Our captain has left the building and we need a new spammer.


That dude must be Caps not so straight in the head little brother


----------



## schizopath

euphoricc said:


> HAHAHAHHA why females get psycho during sex she likes to be chocked and stroked


Find out if her friends are the same and I ll give you all of my old pokemon cards


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

A light grip around the throat during a pounding is a major turn on. 

If she wants you to like seriously choke her out and punch her in the face, that’s a different story...


----------



## schizopath

I want her to punch me in the face for "not choking hard enough"

Aah, now that would be a my kind of love story


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I choked my ex past the point where she was pulling my hand away. She just let go and gave up.. it scared me I thought she was about to black out so then I let go. She was ayt.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ I would not trust you to do that @madness00. Haha! Wow...

@Blowmonkey just inspired me to order some more Venus Flytraps! He doesn’t grow those, but his love for plants made me want more of these.

This is my King Henry flytrap from a summer ago. 















^ That’s a good one. You can see where my baby caught that fucker.

I just got a good deal on 3 types of flytraps that grow really huge traps like the one above. Also, I got a ‘Red Holland’. All of the traps are red. They’re fun. Now is the perfect time for them because they’re coming out of winter dormancy.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

That’s a Red Holland. She’s a beaut!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this will send you to venus.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> "When faced with cold facts what would Daisy do?"
> 
> 1. Hope that someone would come rescue her from reality
> 
> 2. Try to turn the situation around
> 
> 3. Ignore Schizopath



Went  and did some drugs actually.


Methamphetamine, Ghb..

I don't need to explain anything to you just because you posted before I did.


----------



## Hylight

*NICE *


----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Always wanted to try oxy but heroin made me vomit.
> 
> I get car sick too. And the spins easily when drunk.
> 
> I hate my pussy stomach.



Oxy would've been much better to you, easy to dose and a more stimulating high mostly in your brain without fucking up anything else like your stomach


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Heroin makes people puke their first time around, then they fall in love when they keep at it.

I will never ever take heroin or it will be over for me. I already know it.

Reminds me of an Elliott Smith lyric where he describes someone’s first time with heroin “_You threw up whatever she shot down._”
As the song continues, the guy gets hooked and always wants to go back into that area for a fix. Not worth it.

The song is “Alphabet Town” btw.


----------



## Hylight

you can't OD on it !


----------



## BK38

Is this like a BLer convention?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> you can't OD on it !


 People with diabetes can. so there.


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> People with diabetes can. so there.


then oxy's help


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Is this like a BLer convention?



By the looks of it, probably. My phone won’t let me hear the audio unfortunately.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Life is great! I have someone doing all of my grocery shopping right now. Haha They get paid a nice tip, but it’s worth it.

Instacart is the shit.


----------



## Soso78

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Life is great! I have someone doing all of my grocery shopping right now. Haha They get paid a nice tip, but it’s worth it.


Who u got shopping for u?


----------



## Hylight

smoking  weed doesn't make you cool but if you're cool you most likely smoke pot. ☺


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Soso78 said:


> Who u got shopping for u?



If you download the Instacart app, it lists stores near you. You can choose whatever you want and someone goes to get it for you, then deliver to your crib. Easy.


----------



## Soso78

Hylight said:


> smoking  weed doesn't make you cool but if you're cool you most likely smoke pot. ☺


Lots of fuckin idiots smoke weed too.


----------



## BK38

Shame, it's better with the Audio for sure.


----------



## Hylight

Soso78 said:


> Lots of fuckin idiots smoke weed too.


cause _everybody _likes to get stoned !


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Shame, it's better with the Audio for sure.



I’ll try again later. I might need to copy the link and listen elsewhere.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’m all settled in with my groceries. Took more kratom and made a fresh pot of coffee. I have Cinnamon Toast Crunch flavored creamer! Haha It tastes exactly like it. Incredibly yummy.


----------



## Painful One

Hylight said:


> *NICE *



That looks Fuckin Delicious! 
YUM!!

That is the ticket @Hylight 
Chronic pain relief right there!


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m all settled in with my groceries. Took more kratom and made a fresh pot of coffee. I have Cinnamon Toast Crunch flavored creamer! Haha It tastes exactly like it. Incredibly yummy.



Give me a good Netflix show to watch C2C. 
I always like your style!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

went out to eat tonight and got a hot waitress. make the Pope kick out a stained glass window hot! i ordered too much food and couldn't eat it all. fuckin embarrassing.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m all settled in with my groceries. Took more kratom and made a fresh pot of coffee. I have Cinnamon Toast Crunch flavored creamer! Haha It tastes exactly like it. Incredibly yummy.


wow thats funny some times ill have cin t cruch and put a lil in my coffee just a lil to cool off the coffee and cinnamon falvor


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> went out to eat tonight and got a hot waitress. make the Pope kick out a stained glass window hot! i ordered too much food and couldn't eat it all. fuckin embarrassing.



A real man finishes his meal!! Haha I’m just teasing. That’s not embarrassing at all. It’s a great excuse to call the hot waitress back over and ask for a doggie bag! 



Painful One said:


> Give me a good Netflix show to watch C2C.
> I always like your style!



Awww thanks! Have you seen ‘The Stranger’? It’s based on a Harlan Coben novel. It’s excellent!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

sewerslide.666mg said:


> wow thats funny some times ill have cin t cruch and put a lil in my coffee just a lil to cool off the coffee and cinnamon falvor



Haha cool! You should definitely pick up some Cinnamon Toast Crunch creamer then! It’s liquid creamer by Nestle Coffee Mate.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> A real man finishes his meal!! Haha I’m just teasing. That’s not embarrassing at all. It’s a great excuse to call the hot waitress back over and ask for a doggie bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks! Have you seen ‘The Stranger’? It’s based on a Harlan Coben novel. It’s excellent!



I have not seen The Stranger.
I will check it out. 
Thank you! 

I can’t find anything that I like after watching The Adventures of Merlin.
It was excellent! 
Watch that one if you have not seen it yet.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> A real man finishes his meal!! Haha I’m just teasing. That’s not embarrassing at all. It’s a great excuse to call the hot waitress back over and ask for a doggie bag.


If i walk out with a doggie bag the whole restaurant would know i pussed out.........


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> If i walk out with a doggie bag the whole restaurant would know i pussed out.........



LMAO! The doggie bag walk of shame with your head down. It’s really not a big deal. You should’ve asked for her number or slid her yours.



Painful One said:


> I can’t find anything that I like after watching The Adventures of Merlin.
> It was excellent!
> Watch that one if you have not seen it yet.



I haven’t seen that one yet, thanks!


----------



## devilsgospel

Glad you're posting here again @Painful One


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Glad you're posting here again @Painful One


Well Thank you DG!

I had a pain flare up.
I am glad I am feeling better now.
Good days, bad days.

Love ya!


----------



## devilsgospel

Love ya too sweet thang

I'm fucked up on Lyrica and bourbon


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Love ya too sweet thang
> 
> I'm fucked up on Lyrica and bourbon


time for Taco Bell imho.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> time for Taco Bell imho.



Nah I just ate a bunch of Thai food then destroyed a bag of hot cheetos. I'm eating everything in my house


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Nah I just ate a bunch of Thai food then destroyed a bag of hot cheetos. I'm eating everything in my house


cool bro. don't go driving.  thought about that after i posted.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> cool bro. don't go driving.  thought about that after i posted.



Oh no I'm good just sinking into my couch or rn smoking a cig outside in the cold


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> time for Taco Bell imho.



Why? You think it’s time for him to destroy his toilet?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Why? You think it’s time for him to destroy his toilet?


again with the poo? potty mouth. shit thread is <--------


----------



## 6am-64-14m

whats the deal?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I choked my ex past the point where she was pulling my hand away. She just let go and gave up.. it scared me I thought she was about to black out so then I let go. She was ayt.



My last gf loved to be choked. One time when we were fucking I decided I was going to choke her as hard as I could, for as long as I could until she tapped out. She never did even when I could see her face turning dark red, still just kept her hands on her thighs holding her legs apart. So basically I played chicken and lost.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Damn...you guys act like you want a murder on your hands. Not letting either one of you choke me. haha


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Have you tried the Heimlich Manoeuvre  instead of the choke just to mix it up?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Can’t say that I have...I imagine the Heimlich would be performed while he’s giving it to me doggy-style.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I don't fuck people I want to torture and suffocate usually.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I don't fuck people I want to torture and suffocate usually.



Right? Those guys sound intent on hate-fucking.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

An ex liked to pretend he was a kitten and was not at all the type to take charge and doing me across the room etc.

Blokes who do all the work like that are handy, if choking is performed then they would be doing all the leg cranky positions and stuff so maybe that's why the girls like it, otherwise they would have to do stuff?

I'm old and lazy , knee hurts a bit.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

A light grip around the throat while he’s on top fucking me is incredibly hot. They’re talking about nearly choking the life out of someone. That’s not fun. lol


----------



## schizopath

How the hell did I sleep 15 hours? Did my brain anticipate doing some amph so much that it decided to load its batteries before hand.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She liked to struggle but when she gave up it scared me. Wasn't tryna kill her. I liked her.


----------



## schizopath

Wait a minute its national women day over here.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> She liked to struggle but when she gave up it scared me. Wasn't tryna kill her. I liked her.




You could have embalmed her and kept her forever since you like her that much


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

I liked her personality though not her face when she got cold.

I hate when women adopt my toxic personality. They need to stay how they are - the reason i liked them in the first place.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

They can not adopt your personality without you giving up your personality rights and your personality becoming a personality of the state.


Good  luck with women,  they're too much work and not enough penis imo.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just rub off on them. On their faces in particular.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I just rub off on them. On their faces in particular.


not nice trolling Captn during the ban...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just convinced him to mod SLR in TPH, saying the subforum was a twink-versatile. We're on good terms


----------



## schizopath

Im feeling like a romantic so

"Darker the whore brighter the flame"


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> I just convinced him to mod SLR in TPH, saying the subforum was a twink-versatile. We're on good terms




Andy slapped a warning on me for discussing you, you get away with blue murder you mods.

It would be an I treating social experiment to not have permanent spots , as in would you just fuck around and be a member if you suddenly were not a mod or would you go all weird and feel need to be staff?


There's no difference imo, just some hum  drum bullshit .



Bloke could just be an active poster in SLR, why do some ppl just have to be a mod to be part of this.

Never understood that.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Huh?

Captain is doing us all a favor. 

And in regards to andy, he's constantly spun out so IDK.

And in regards to fucking around, IDK what you mean. I never really changed who I was.

@flowerdaisyflower

How we supposed to mention you??


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

If human life could be traded at the cost of a one wet fart life would be much more simpler


----------



## BK38

Went out clubbing in this tiny fucking town on Friday and it was fucking hicks-ville, but at least the random people that I went with kept plying me with drink so I'd stop bitching about the terrible music. It also smelt like a goddamn middle school gym and people were standing around like they were in middle school too. They bought 2 bottles of captain, god knows what that cost them at the stupid overpriced club. Anyway, that didn't stop me and I got super blitzed and terrorized some French people and I started yelling at the DJ to stop playing such trash and then I got kicked out by the bouncers at 6am... They closed at 6:30am and the little group I was with came out then lol. What a waste of my liver. I literally spent all day in bed yday and didn't even get up to have a ciggy. The hangxiety is real and I just want to dose Phenibut. Maybe my inhibitions were a little too low on Friday as I took double my normal dose of Phenibut and decided to go to this club out of some kind of morbid curiosity. I knew it would be shit and I still went. I miss proper drugs... Would a little Tramadol and some pot be too much to ask? Fucking small towns... /Endrant


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Captain is doing us all a favor.
> 
> And in regards to andy, he's constantly spun out so IDK.
> 
> And in regards to fucking around, IDK what you mean. I never really changed who I was.
> 
> @flowerdaisyflower
> 
> How we supposed to mention you??




Wat u mean doin us a favour?




I dunno what I'm talking about either,  but most ppl do tend to change somewhat modding up a bit for a while and even develop gills.




I dunno how to mention me, CFC  made my name WITH some symbols.

I copy pasted it down to log in lol.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> Went out clubbing in this tiny fucking town on Friday and it was fucking hicks-ville, but at least the random people that I went with kept plying me with drink so I'd stop bitching about the terrible music. It also smelt like a goddamn middle school gym and people were standing around like they were in middle school too. They bought 2 bottles of captain, god knows what that cost them at the stupid overpriced club. Anyway, that didn't stop me and I got super blitzed and terrorized some French people and I started yelling at the DJ to stop playing such trash and then I got kicked out by the bouncers at 6am... They closed at 6:30am and the little group I was with came out then lol. What a waste of my liver. I literally spent all day in bed yday and didn't even get up to have a ciggy. The hangxiety is real and I just want to dose Phenibut. Maybe my inhibitions were a little too low on Friday as I took double my normal dose of Phenibut and decided to go to this club out of some kind of morbid curiosity. I knew it would be shit and I still went. I miss proper drugs... Would a little Tramadol and some pot be too much to ask? Fucking small towns... /Endrant


Tramadol ....a proper drug?


Get outa here


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Tramadol ....a proper drug?
> 
> 
> Get outa here


Ehhhh, it'll do for my purposes. I don't do hardcore opiates anymore and I like the SNRI lift it gives me. Right now my options are Alcohol or Phenibut. Even Tramadol would be a step up.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Okay then your drug fantasy has passed inspection this time but do try to think about a different moety next time.


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Okay then your drug fantasy has passed inspection this time but do try to think about a different moety next time.



If I'm going full fantasy mode how about.... A big ol' ball of Opium, a few blisters of 10mg Valium, a tidy amount of hash oil, a bunch of Percs, a sheet of LSD, a few ounces of high grade pot, some crystal MDMA, some amphetamine - just some adderall will do... ummmm oh and maybe some Zolpidem to get a little weird with too... *Dreams on*


----------



## schizopath

Kinda weird how my "new" dealer treats me like his best friend. Well we used to do big deals 3 years ago but still this is little weird. Im not complaining though.


----------



## schizopath

Coast does the thought of fucking 2 brothers get you wet? Me and Madness are basically brothers so get your ass ready, girl.


----------



## Shady's Fox

No sane person will ever give you legs, you cray cray lil wizard. What's wrong with your hand? You can always try the left hand.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> No sane person will ever give you legs, you cray cray lil wizard. What's wrong with your hand? You can always try the left hand.


Good idea, that picture of your girl was always easy to cum to.


----------



## schizopath

Why would I want to fuck a sane person? Sounds like some boring ass sex.


----------



## schizopath

Rofl my internet is getting Dosed.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Damn...you guys act like you want a murder on your hands. Not letting either one of you choke me. haha



I was just gonna tell the cops she was into it


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

Ive sold a lot of drugs and never gotten in trouble. Guess I have gotten lucky.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> No and rip off, dunno actually as lounge is not EADD .
> 
> Dunno if prices are allowed except EADD
> 
> 
> Is your dick a microphone?



Yeah why don't you come over and do some beat boxing


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just watched a really cool documentary about cocaine trafficking. The camera man video tapes everyone. Like on the spot making the deal. From the leaf workers, their boss, their boss, but the next boss we only see his truck. Then we see it go down the other side of the hill, to his user, to the next user then to Paris. Some of the guys with guns were like turn that fucking camera off but he wouldn't. And the bosses were sniffing pure cocaine and offered some to the camera man. Was pretty good.






Schizo i'm the same way i just say shit. BL is my journal. I don't plan on selling my stash but im pretty sure the vast majority of drug users sell them too.

If you make it big throw some addies my way.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Just watched a really cool documentary about cocaine trafficking. The camera man video tapes everyone. Like on the spot making the deal. From the leaf workers, their boss, their boss, but the next boss we only see his truck. Then we see it go down the other side of the hill, to his user, to the next user then to Paris. Some of the guys with guns were like turn that fucking camera off but he wouldn't. And the bosses were sniffing pure cocaine and offered some to the camera man. Was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schizo i'm the same way i just say shit. BL is my journal. I don't plan on selling my stash but im pretty sure the vast majority of drug users sell them too.
> 
> If you make it big throw some addies my way.




Do you ever worry that sometimes you might give the appearance of dealing or supplying here enough over time to get the pls e shut down ?

I'm just curious, some things pop up over time from ppl who should know better, are not cleaned up and stuff.


It's pretty fucking stupid to give appearances of any dealing because of the board, isn't that basic common sense or am I old fashioned?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Excuse the paranoia madness .

Must be the drugs I'm not on.


----------



## Hylight

edit: coyldn't handle my abyss


----------



## Police Detective

CAPTAIN.HEROINE

has been BANNED

from THE LOUNGE

he has bad brain damage similar to ERICH GENERIC and SHADY FOX

4/7/2020

or until corona virus kills him (LIKE THIS POST FOR THE CORONA VIRUS TO KILL HIM 10 LIKES = 1 DEATH)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ban me before CH, you fucking dick.

BTW - Find that post hilarious but WILL NOT like it.


----------



## CFC

@✿Dai₷y✿

Just get people to enter the first daisy and letter D when they want to notify you, and XF will automatically insert the rest of your name:

*@✿D*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah people. Fuckin nuggets don't know how to mention.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Laugh to my face. Because the "first Daisy" is so easy to find on my keyboard.


----------



## CFC

There was a reason I provided a big box with the required letters in a hotpink background for easy copying...

@✿D


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh cool so now all I have to do is find this post every time I want to mention her. Or save it on a fucking sticky note.



I'm going to bed at least my cat likes me.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Oh cool so now all I have to do is find this post every time I want to mention her. Or save it on a fucking sticky note.



Exactly. 

Simples.

And all was as it should be once again....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Ye it’s easy. Till someone like me sees u earnin money. Ur prime target kid.


Fucking ape. You see other people earning money and youre jealous enough to try to take it from them? I knew it.


----------



## schizopath

If you did me too bad, Id get that pistol from the stash house and fucking end you.

Give me 2mg xanax, 2mg buprenorphine and 150mg speed. Schizopath just activated kill mode.



CoastTwoCoast said:


> If I’m faded on enough Etiz, both of you could even DP my backdoor.
> 
> 
> 
> White privilege.


We would fuck you face and your ass like it belonged to us. You want to be treated like semi trash in bed dont you?

No just being cautious lol



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> No and rip off, dunno actually as lounge is not EADD .


Thanks, I wont be buying it, it seems.


----------



## BK38

It's 2:40am and I want a burger, but I should probably just sleep. Decide for me Abyss. Yay or Nay on the burger?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight I dont know why you laughed at that comment. Rats like Soso usually get group beaten in this city. Been to a few in my old town.


----------



## Hylight

*Okay, I will e-mail when I get my account.
But I am not going to go with the sugar bunker*
lool


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> It's 2:40am and I want a burger, but I should probably just sleep. Decide for me Abyss. Yay or Nay on the burger?


Are you Swedish?


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Hylight I dont know why you laughed at that comment. Rats like Soso usually get group beaten in this city. Been to a few.


it's alright ☹. your not like that !


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 

Burger.


----------



## schizopath

Im not but I can be.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Are you Swedish?



I am not Swedish.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I am not Swedish.


Good news, lol


MY POST COUNT!


----------



## Hylight

n


schizopath said:


> Im not but I can be.


no no no no nooo no NOOOOOO
lol
calm down it's . .


----------



## BK38

I just had that burger and it was everything I hoped it would be and more. Also, given your penchant for amps and subs and your avatar... I'm going to guess you're from Finland @schizopath ?


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I just had that burger and it was everything I hoped it would be and more. Also, given your penchant for amps and subs and your avatar... I'm going to guess you're from Finland @schizopath ?


Yeah, I am. Currently in the drug capital of north Finland.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes it does! Hope you are well!
> 
> I’m new here, and care about you @schizopath!


Thank you kindly


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I am. Currently in the drug capital of north Finland.



I want to get fucked up and do that naked snow-rolling/sauna thing. It's something on my bucket list. Have a couple Finnish friends too, so shouldn't be too difficult to swing some day


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I want to get fucked up and do that naked snow-rolling/sauna thing. It's something on my bucket list. Have a couple Finnish friends too, so shouldn't be too difficult to swing some day


Its currently like -5c here so perfect for what you have planned. Where are you from btw?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Its currently like -5c here so perfect for what you have planned. Where are you from btw?



US/UK dual citizen. Currently in France.


----------



## Hylight

*Looooooly *


----------



## BK38

I can't sleep and I need the Abyss to decide for me. Au natural or Chems? Valerian root or Zopiclone? I don't want the Zopiclone to fuck up my Phenibut tolerance though...


----------



## schizopath

In northern Finland


----------



## schizopath

Oh no, I was wrong. Its +2.


----------



## Hylight

Hot


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i wanna choke a MF out but wont. dont need a body on my hands of all things optional.
im just startin to get my wits about me from an over-dosing on phenibut. thought i may have killed a few but all is well.
man that shit is no joke....


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> i wanna choke a MF out but wont. dont need a body on my hands of all things optional.
> im just startin to get my wits about me from an over-dosing on phenibut. thought i may have killed a few but all is well.
> man that shit is no joke....


Youll be fine, brother


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> i wanna choke a MF out but wont. dont need a body on my hands of all things optional.
> im just startin to get my wits about me from an over-dosing on phenibut. thought i may have killed a few but all is well.
> man that shit is no joke....



Phenibut WDs made me a fucking psychotic paranoid mess. I'm glad I didn't kill anybody when that happened. I used it for 2 months straight like an idiot. Deep breaths and taper if possible. Then a long break never hurt eh?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ahhh but this dank ass weed is the shit.
and food


BK38 said:


> Phenibut WDs made me a fucking psychotic paranoid mess.


yeah never been through the WDs as alwyas stayed low because of the neg side effects of high dosing... didnt care for it. went a couple months without with no issues. just thought i would try something different and i didnt care for it much

alprazolam WDs took me far enough to psycholand to not fuck with gaba stuff without respect


----------



## schizopath

I calculated the profit margins for selling amphetamine here and they are something like 60% per gram. Thats a fucking shitload.


----------



## devilsgospel

Lyrica my lady I can't wait to see you again soon


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Police Detective said:


> CAPTAIN.HEROINE
> 
> has been BANNED
> 
> from THE LOUNGE
> 
> he has bad brain damage similar to ERICH GENERIC and SHADY FOX
> 
> 4/7/2020
> 
> or until corona virus kills him (LIKE THIS POST FOR THE CORONA VIRUS TO KILL HIM 10 LIKES = 1 DEATH)




I was hoping POLICE DETECTIVE  was spacejunk  but this cop must be new.

Hello orificer, I drink drive good yes


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Oh cool so now all I have to do is find this post every time I want to mention her. Or save it on a fucking sticky note.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bed at least my cat likes me.



I love you but and am not worth mentioning, besides I'm a postwhore and will prol see it anyway.


SOSO hates me and I am sad as I like  him a lot.


----------



## schizopath

Its 5am here but I slept 4 hours few hours ago.

Maybe I should score some amphetamine.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

pregab and alprzlm... yum
cant work but who cares, right?


Hylight said:


> Looooooly


we know where _someones _mind is...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I love you



I'm taking this out of context, and going to say thanks. Man I had a rough day on BL, in RL, and just.. there's darkness.. deep in my soul.. still got a purpose to serve... SO let your light shine.. deep into my hole.. and God don't let me lose my nerve.. don't let me lose my nerve.

It's a song I'm not a good writer.


----------



## schizopath

Eating cheese doritos and guacamole sauce. Life is good.

Hylight I know you want the d but I cant teleport to your location even if I wanted.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Pregabalin has a great oral bioavailability, unlike gabapentin. I can also snort lyrica, with great success, unlike gabapentin.



I never thought pregabalin would be so amazing. I never liked phenibut or gabapentin but pregabalin is both pleasurable and useful.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I'm taking this out of context, and going to say thanks. Man I had a rough day on BL, in RL, and just.. there's darkness.. deep in my soul.. still got a purpose to serve... SO let your light shine.. deep into my hole.. and God don't let me lose my nerve.. don't let me lose my nerve.
> 
> It's a song I'm not a good writer.



Back off my lady homes


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm just telling her to shine light in my hole relax.


----------



## schizopath

You have big ass Madness?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I'm just telling her to shine light in my hole relax.



I would be amenable to you and I joining forces to shine some lights in some holes though


----------



## schizopath

Just noticed that Im wearing my family/ancestor t shirt. Anyone else here blue blood?


----------



## schizopath

And of course the t shirt is from the German branch of my family.

GERMAN FTW!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> I'm taking this out of context, and going to say thanks. Man I had a rough day on BL, in RL, and just.. there's darkness.. deep in my soul.. still got a purpose to serve... SO let your light shine.. deep into my hole.. and God don't let me lose my nerve.. don't let me lose my nerve.
> 
> It's a song I'm not a good writer.




I do not understand but acknowledge you are communicating something.


Maybe we should just leave bluelight and start FLESHLIGHT.

In the flesh only .


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @Soso78 is a force for good IMO. He needs a fucking avatar though. His foul mouth harm reduction, could have possibly saved a life here and there. He is good to have around on these boards.




I know.  He's great,  a good bloke.

Didn't get a fucking good welcome here coz came here from drugs forum.

Hasn't answered  my pm and I'm v sad and tragic.


Stupid men and their cunt ways.


----------



## devilsgospel

I love @Soso78 he keeps it real


----------



## Erich Generic

Hex heed


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I love @Soso78 he keeps it real


He was my friend first!


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> If you did me too bad, Id get that pistol from the stash house and fucking end you.


Ye I can tell ur a stone cold killer


----------



## SS373dOH

Soso78 said:


> Ye I can tell ur a stone cold killer


pistol on my lap at all times


----------



## Soso78

SS373dOH said:


> pistol on my lap at all times


They can be fuckin with otha niggas but they can’t be fuckin with mine.


----------



## Tubbs

Oh damn, hopeless not in prison.... where the fucks is blogsmodemu


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Ye I can tell ur a stone cold killer


If I take xanax I literally am. I hide knives in my apartment on xanax and keep a knife close to me if Im with somebody.


----------



## schizopath

I still got that pistol, cz 75, but since Im a "criminal" I keep it at my parent place.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> If I take xanax I literally am. I hide knives in my apartment on xanax and keep a knife close to me if Im with somebody.


Stfu fish. Have u ever killed anyone? No! So ur not a killer.
Only person ur likely to kill is urself


----------



## schizopath

Stfu micro brain. Point was that I could kill a person, though on xanax, and you seemed to miss it. If I havent killed anyone I cant kill anyone? 

You are so incredibly fucking slow brained and stupid that I cant even comprehend it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Must have ignore on.


Good idea.


----------



## schizopath

Yea, I should have ignored Soso long time ago since he keeps calling me names and being jealous.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Stfu fish. Have u ever killed anyone? No! So ur not a killer.
> Only person ur likely to kill is urself


Please do a mensa iq test and post results here. If you get over 100 I will stop calling you stupid.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> PM again! He ain’t better than you daisy. Just cause he’s drugs forum don’t make him better
> 
> I didn’t realize that DF people thought they were better than BL folk. News to me.
> 
> I post a lot on DF. I think I’m a Super Crystal Diamond member. That is the highest member level you can get there. I believe I earned that title when I talked someone away from injecting some sort of Windex dope into their eyeball. I reasoned them into plugging it in their butt instead. It’s still solid harm reduction that I will repeat. That is bit of helpful advice that can’t be screamed enough at folks.
> 
> “Your veins shot... looking to inject into your eyeball?”
> 
> “Take the needle off that syringe and squirt that dope up you ass”! It works 100% better!
> 
> I’m serious, some asshole wanted to know the safest way to inject dope into his eyeball vein! He heard that Windex was the safest way to do this! He had blown all of his veins and never thought to use rectal absorption.
> 
> That is some diamond level harm reduction!




I dunno anything about DF, CBF with ze internet tbh.

You can change the people around you and you can change the *people *around you, odd saying but L2R said and also close the damn door  here, lock it, throw away the key.

Hard to do even now but prol for the best.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Yea, I should have ignored Soso long time ago since he keeps calling me names and being jealous.




Funny how things work out.

Glhf


----------



## Shady's Fox

zeeeeeephhyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shady's Fox

you smell like sleep


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Please do a mensa iq test and post results here. If you get over 100 I will stop calling you stupid.


I’m not the one posting on the internet that I’m going to start selling drugs. 
also last week U called me stupid for committing crimes that landed me in prison. Now you contemplating doing just that.


----------



## schizopath

That shit was purely that wit shiet. Ive been to cell myself couple of times. Did you not understand it when I explained it last time?

Also selling drugs is only a ticket in here, Unless you move kilos.


----------



## mal3volent

Which of you is biggie and which is Pac?


----------



## schizopath

Im the fucking Nas, baby.

"Half man half amazing"


----------



## mal3volent

nas Ain't a gangsta like you and SoSo tho


----------



## schizopath

Thats the point. He stays in the shadows like one should.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Thats the point. He stays in the shadows like one should.


Stays in the shadows
Then goes on internet posts his pic starts saying he has a gun and is going to start dealing.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I did. Is that really so stupid when you dont even know the city I live in.

I got legal gun, whats the point? I dont do stupid crimes like you. To me its more important to be worth the trust than some kind of big guy.


----------



## Shady's Fox

No man. The point is you come off stupid because you are stupid.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hands doown, people. Best racing game ever, best NFS ever. Fuckin amazing game, I still have the Collector's Edition on the original DVD. Carbon was my childhood, 2015's my adulthood. To put it this way.

Carbon in Frostbite 3/VR = heart attack. Especially that scary Japanese canyon's music

god fuckin dammit.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I did. Is that really so stupid when you dont even know the city I live in.
> 
> I got legal gun, whats the point? I dont do stupid crimes like you. To me its more important to be worth the trust than some kind of big guy.


U just said u have to keep it at ur parents house because your a criminal. Doesn’t sound legal.
U be ok though cuz if anyone try rob u just ring mommy.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> No man. The point is you come off stupid because you are stupid.


Im sorry if your stealing roma brain cant comprehend my 148iq brain


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> U just said u have to keep it at ur parents house because your a criminal. Doesn’t sound legal.
> U be ok though cuz if anyone try rob u just ring mommy.


Its my pistol from even before I had a drug sentence in my record. I cant keep my pistol in my apartment since its illegal in Finland and Id propably get jail + lose the pistol.

Yes, indeed I will. Now go beat up people and rob them. Respect.


----------



## schizopath

Maybe you Soso just dont understand but between us two, Im far more likely to kill a person than you. I understand that youre a violent psychopath meaning the low iq psychopath, meaning a useless fucking loser.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Its my pistol from even before I had a drug sentence in my record. I cant keep my pistol in my apartment since its illegal in Finland and Id propably get jail + lose the pistol.
> 
> Yes, indeed I will. Now go beat up people and rob them. Respect.


No need anymore. I own my own business.


----------



## Shady's Fox

hahaaa

from now on, you are so low in my eyes

fuckin stupid motherfucker

get a life


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> hahaaa
> 
> from now on, you are so low in my eyes
> 
> fuckin stupid motherfucker
> 
> get a life


Respect. You have been low in my eyes since I understood you. I barely look at you as a human. Stealing roma 

You are the stupid one, sorry to inform. You propably think that iq tests are bullshit. Well of course you do since you got fucking low iq stupid motherfucker.

I got a life. As good as a schizophrenic can have.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Maybe you Soso just dont understand but between us two, Im far more likely to kill a person than you. I understand that youre a violent psychopath meaning the low iq psychopath, meaning a useless fucking loser.


So what’s ur point? U think I’m a violent psycopath but then say ur more likely to kill someone.
I grew out of that shit years ago. 
was violent towards other like minded people. I didn’t go round beating up pensioners. It was just a violent way of life.
I’m the least violent person u could meet now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's racism.


----------



## Shady's Fox

And you can get banned


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> So what’s ur point? U think I’m a violent psycopath but then say ur more likely to kill someone.
> I grew out of that shit years ago.
> was violent towards other like minded people. I didn’t go round beating up pensioners. It was just a violent way of life.
> I’m the least violent person u could meet now.


Good that you grew out of it. Im honestly happy.

Neither am I violent, but like I said I could shoot up a church in xanax. It literally makes me a fucking killer.


----------



## schizopath

Racism? Seems like you go the leftist route towards reality and facts. It ok. I wouldnt expect anything else from you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CFC said:


> @✿Dai₷y✿
> 
> Just get people to enter the first daisy and letter D when they want to notify you, and XF will automatically insert the rest of your name:
> 
> *@✿D*



We have to go on a treasure-hunt just to notify her? 

I don’t know how to find the first fucking daisy, that’s the problem!!!


----------



## Shady's Fox

ooooooooooooh
ooooooooooooooooooooooh

oooooooooooooooooooh

oohhhhh

we got some big cojonesssss hereee

xanax makes you a killer

phaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yooo

if I raise my hand you close your eyes.

Fuckin useless animal. Look man, I KNOW you have issues, like real issues, schizophrenia but my man, if you can't control it, that's not our issue. If you know, you can't have human contact because it's that bad, just unplug the internet, don't ever go outside and that's it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My brain is gonna explode, but here’s a link for the boyz to enjoy! (And women who enjoy pretty women). It’s an older interview from Howard Stern’s show of this pornstar Little Lupe. 

It’s on Porn Hub site if you don’t want to click it at work, but the link itself is not naughty. It’s an interview.

Her accent is hysterical! I love around the 6 minute mark when she says “My pussy is like a machine!” He thinks she says her pussy is a “martini”. 



			Page Not Found


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> xanax makes you a killer
> 
> phaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> yooo
> 
> if I raise my hand you close your eyes.
> 
> Fuckin useless animal. Look man, I KNOW you have issues, like real issues, schizophrenia but my man, if you can't control it, that's not our issue. If you know, you can't have human contact because it's that bad, just unplug the internet, don't ever go outside and that's it.


It does. Cant your roma brain understand it? Does your stupidness have no limits?

Propably I would. Just like everyone. But the point is that I wouldnt fight in xanax. I would fight with a knife or a pistol.

I have human contact now that I live in city and got friends here. Youre the useless one. Please be a man and go steal! If you died I would fucking laugh and think that he finally got what he deserved.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know what I will do? I am gonna tag @TheLoveBandit

because you are racist. I don't like it. I don't give a fuck man, I don't give a fuck if you sick or something, everything's okay till kids and racism.

and before your little brain attacks someone, at least have some knowledge. Gypsies are called gypsies, not roma people.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

IRL if you really want to fight a guy just touch his face. he'll either puss out or come at you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ye. Fights between friends are fun, though.


----------



## schizopath

Yes, thats a good idea. Thats exactly what I would do if I lost an argument! 

Oh yeah gypsies. Everyone likes them.

My little brain has about double your intellect so theres that. Inherited intelligent. My iqs about 1:2000 people so yeah Im stupid


----------



## schizopath

In planet earth theres about 3.5 million people who have my iq or higher


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

in planet earth? you mean dead folks?


----------



## schizopath

Twas just a stupid way to say it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Something about Xanax and shooting up a church. It’s the dumbest argument. Just look at the pretty girl and shut it.


----------



## schizopath

Lol, Id never do that but the point was that I could. 

You got a big ass Coast? Think it would fit both my and Madness¨ cock?


----------



## CFC

CoastTwoCoast said:


> We have to go on a treasure-hunt just to notify her?
> 
> I don’t know how to find the first fucking daisy, that’s the problem!!!



And so let daisy be a lesson to all of us. To think about how hard it must have been for the artist formerly known as the artist formerly known as Prince.

RIP

You're all welcome


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Lol, Id never do that but the point was that I could.
> 
> You got a big ass Coast? Think it would fit both my and Madness¨ cock?



We’re not going there again...change the subject. lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Run through my songs today, First one I've started mastering my vocals a lot wetter. Lemme know Im off to take another 20mg of vallies


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Little Lupe has a Fleshlight of her ass she shows in that interview. Buy that @schizopath. hehe


----------



## Kaden_Nite




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

_I’VE GOT A LION IN MY POCKET AND BABY HE’S READY TO ROAR!!!_


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Run through my songs today, First one I've started mastering my vocals a lot wetter. Lemme know Im off to take another 20mg of vallies


On the first song your vocals are shit load smoother, but you should definitely try other rapping tactics and styles. Would make your songs a lot better.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Definitely has the corona virus and is owning that shit. Love her.


----------



## schizopath

I guess it tells something about Shady, who has been bullying me the most on this site, that he would try to get help from TLB because he cant bully me into submission. And suddenly he hates racism


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> Definitely has the corona virus and is owning that shit. Love her.



I’d bury my face right between her Corona-infested b00bs.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’d bury my face...


in every place on that infested bod and rid her of every evil she is possessed with.


----------



## schizopath

Trying to score bupre by trading my lyricas and maybe some gabas for it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CoastTwoCoast said:


> We have to go on a treasure-hunt just to notify her?
> 
> I don’t know how to find the first fucking daisy, that’s the problem!!!




🏵•<

Which one is it?

Hey Coast, Am not having a good day today because shits a bit fucked and this place does my head in.

I think I'm too old for this shit?

I get pm notifications!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> 🏵•<
> 
> Which one is it?
> 
> Hey Coast, Am not having a good day today because shits a bit fucked and this place does my head in.
> 
> I think I'm too old for this shit?
> 
> I get pm notifications!



*HUGS* I WUV U!! 

Whenever this place gets to be too much, just take a lil’ break. It’s ok. 
Feel better!


----------



## euphoricc

schizopath said:


> Find out if her friends are the same and I ll give you all of my old pokemon cards


WELLL THEY ARE FREEEEEEEEEEEE FREAKSSSSSSSSSSSS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL  let`s get it but pokemon card`s  i get it haha-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## euphoricc

CoastTwoCoast said:


> A light grip around the throat during a pounding is a major turn on.
> 
> If she wants you to like seriously choke her out and punch her in the face, that’s a different story...


LOL SHE WANTS me to be deep in her and choke her out w.t.f i will not it would feel weird i  mean i like rough sex but she scares me


----------



## euphoricc

but on a real tip---haha i could REALLLY ``USE`` SOME BRAIN~!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@CFC keeps phantom laughing at my emotional posts. I feel ostricized.

..

Wait for the laugh..

...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> I'm taking this out of context, and going to say thanks. Man I had a rough day on BL, in RL, and just.. there's darkness.. deep in my soul.. still got a purpose to serve... SO let your light shine.. deep into my hole.. and God don't let me lose my nerve.. don't let me lose my nerve.
> 
> It's a song I'm not a good writer.








@✿daisy


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Something about Xanax and shooting up a church. It’s the dumbest argument. Just look at the pretty girl and shut it.



yeah!!

Like, WTF happened to The Abyss??!!

Where is C.H and fun times?


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

schizopath said:


> guess it tells something about Shady, who has been bullying me the most on this site



Have no worries my friend, when the end days come me & you can team up to hunt that freak down.
We can kill Shady & wear that freaks skin Ed Gein style.

Get those Simo "Simuna" Häyhä skills sharp & we can have some real fun.


----------



## schizopath

Zopiclone bandit said:


> Have no worries my friend, when the end days come me & you can team up to hunt that freak down.
> We can kill Shady & wear that freaks skin Ed Gein style.
> 
> Get those Simo "Simuna" Häyhä skills sharp & we can have some real fun.


And cook his ass for some delicious roma meat!


----------



## schizopath

Scored 4mg bupre, took 1 and gave 1 to my friend. Feeling good + sweating atm.


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> Where is C.H and fun times?


He cant post in lounge for a month


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> He cant post in lounge for a month


his posts are in disappearing ink iirc


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> He cant post in lounge for a month



2 weeks


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> @CFC keeps phantom laughing at my emotional posts. I feel ostricized.
> 
> ..
> 
> Wait for the laugh..
> 
> ...



Aww i love me some madness when he's doing the feels ♥♥


----------



## CFC

ghostandthedarknes said:


> his posts are in disappearing ink iirc



this is an awesome idea. hmm... i wonder if XF has add-on for expiring posts.


----------



## devilsgospel

Plus he posted here yesterday, infracted Daisy, and deleted my posts when we started quoting his. Then proceeded to tell me in PM I'm an unhappy person. So I'll enjoy the break.

Ya know I said I'd let that go but I changed my mind.


----------



## CFC

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> 🏵•<
> 
> Which one is it?



i think technically it's called a unicode black florette/kozuka mincho. i'm all apple enabled so ymmv


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yesterday was a shit show.

Am i the only one who slept it off and feel fine?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Today i don't have work _or _a drug test.

They're scheduling me less and less often to piss. Trying to catch me off guard.

In june i'm gunna blow clouds to the picture of my judge online. IIRC she's semi-famous and was on local TV.


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> Plus he posted here yesterday, infracted Daisy, and deleted my posts when we started quoting his. Then proceeded to tell me in PM I'm an unhappy person. So I'll enjoy the break.
> 
> Ya know I said I'd let that go but I changed my mind.



it's a drugs forum mate. so inevitably people get all fuzzled and screw up, maybe more often than on other webz places. i'm sure there was no real malicious intent


----------



## Painful One

Thanks for the information.
I do miss the Captain. 
He got the month ban it looks like. 

@Captain.Heroin I hope you are doing good today!


Let’s forgive and forget. 
We all have our days. Weeks. Lol!

Love you guys! 
Hope everyone is doing good today and violence free.

Rock N‘ Roll


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IIRC all CH wanted was a cuddle puddle.


----------



## schizopath

Eating guacamole cheddar doritos. Also I weight 64kg which is my highest weight ever


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Eating guacamole cheddar doritos. Also I weight 64kg which is my highest weight ever



no fair. I want guacamole cheddar Doritos


----------



## schizopath

If you bring coke, I ll share


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> If you bring coke, I ll share



what if I bring some hillbilly meth? Easier to get than coke.


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> it's a drugs forum mate. so inevitably people get all fuzzled and screw up, maybe more often than on other webz places. i'm sure there was no real malicious intent



No maybe not but I don't abide using your power in response to your feelings getting hurt then blatantly lying to me in PM about it while attacking me


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> what if I bring some hillbilly meth? Easier to get than coke.


If its the real stuff then we re good. What are you on atm?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've always wanted to try shake and bake meth.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> No maybe not but I don't abide using your power in response to your feelings getting hurt then blatantly lying to me in PM about it while attacking me


TLB, Will you please come to the student office. we have an unruly pupil.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> TLB, Will you please come to the student office. we have an unruly pupil.



Nah just a lot of what other people say about TL makes sense to me now. I'll leave it alone though clearly nobody else is bothered by wild overcorretions in the name of sparing feelings.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> If its the real stuff then we re good. What are you on atm?



all people do here is meth which is really disappointing since I'm not into stims
I used to be but not now.

atm phenibut and Ativan.

I just wanna get stoned tbh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Nah just a lot of what other people say about TL makes sense to me now. I'll leave it alone though clearly nobody else is bothered by wild overcorretions in the name of sparing feelings.


he was probably just fucked up. I've done my share of that on here. chill out it's just the interwebs


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Nah just a lot of what other people say about TL makes sense to me now. I'll leave it alone though clearly nobody else is bothered by wild overcorretions in the name of sparing feelings.



what problems do you have with TL? 
im here to help


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> all people do here is meth which is really disappointing since I'm not into stims
> I used to be but not now.
> 
> atm phenibut and Ativan.
> 
> I just wanna get stoned tbh.


All drugs have their time. I used to have 10g+ speed all the time on me and 5g+ hash. Was high as fuck for years and since I sold them and bought them from Sweden I didnt even lose any money.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> what problems do you have with TL?
> im here to help


none of the girls post in the nudie thread.


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> No maybe not but I don't abide using your power in response to your feelings getting hurt then blatantly lying to me in PM about it while attacking me



Well it looks like everyone agreed with you, because all of it was deleted pronto.

So what else would you have done in vengeance for being slighted like that? Should CH be sacked, flayed and burned at the stake?

I'm not trying to belittle your feelings, but I don't see how holding a grudge about stuff like this serves you or anyone else in any useful way.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> none of the girls post in the nudie thread.



if more straight guys lured them to the nudie thread with their cocks, maybe theyd be so horny they would have no other choice..?


----------



## schizopath

Returned some bottles to the store and bought 0.5l cranberry long drink. Just took 300mg gabapentin and now gonna smoke a cig. Life is good. Also got a berserker ring in runescape so theres that too.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Returned some bottles to the store and bought 0.5l cranberry long drink. Just took 300mg gabapentin and now gonna smoke a cig. Life is good. Also got a berserker ring in runescape so theres that too.


What u do for work/money?


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> Well it looks like everyone agreed with you, because all of it was deleted pronto.
> 
> So what else would you have done in vengeance for being slighted like that? Should CH be sacked, flayed and burned at the stake?
> 
> I'm not trying to belittle your feelings, but I don't see how holding a grudge about stuff like this serves you or anyone else in any useful way.



I'm not calling for any action at all. I'd just like to express that I feel it was unfair to be censored (as well as the person above me outright infracted) for simply quoting someone's own words back to them an playfully adding "wow I'm disappointed". There is no rule on this website that warrants a mod to intervene for something like that. That's not even my personal feelings speaking, if I'm wrong about something show it to me. Clearly I was not because he immediately scrapped everything. I just think staff, especially sr staff, should be held to a higher standard than using official power to censor whoever they see fit after a even a perceived slight to themselves.

I just don't like the standard that sets, saying that at any time I could be banned, infracted or censored if a certain mod decides they don't like my opinion, an opinion that did not cross any official line in any book on this site. Especially after he himself cited me multiple other people he has done it to in order to "not put him in a position to take more drastic action against them". Preventative policing for hurt feelings and nothing more.

He walked back what he said in PM immediately after I challenged his reasoning, so yeah you're right I'll concede that I might be a little irrationally mad. However I don't think it's unreasonable to point out that it was wrong to others AND HIMSELF so maybe we avoid a situation like this again.

@TheLoveBandit


----------



## Soso78

Cap banned me for a day for arguing with him lol


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> What u do for work/money?


Finland is a welfare state. Sadly Im not currently working but I will apply to a school this week.

I have worked over 3 years total of my life and want to work but since I got drug sentence in my records I cant work in a mine anymore.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Finland is a welfare state. Sadly Im not currently working but I will apply to a school this week.
> 
> I have worked over 3 years total of my life and want to work but since I got drug sentence in my records I cant work in a mine anymore.


Can’t work in a mine? What mine?
What u gonna do at school?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> if more straight guys lured them to the nudie thread with their cocks, maybe theyd be so horny they would have no other choice..?


no man. girls aren't like that. the gotta be all complicated. it's really frustrating.


----------



## schizopath

This is a mine





Propably study to be a plumber


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> This is a mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propably study to be a plumber


What mining? U like Parker schnabels lol
U operate machines, rock truck or digger?


----------



## schizopath

I studied to operate the melting of rocks and stuff. Its hard for me to explain it in English.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I studied to operate the melting of rocks and stuff. Its hard for me to explain it in English.


I’ve melted plenty of rocks in my time. Shame they was on a crack pipe


----------



## schizopath

Basically my job is to sit behind 10 computer screens and hope that nothing happens. I kind of watch some process happen from the computers and sometimes go fix stuff etc.


----------



## schizopath

My last real job paid 4.2k€ month and had about 48 hours of work per week.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> My last real job paid 4.2k€ month and had about 48 hours of work per week.


Fuck thats good money. 
what mine was it? What u extractin from the rock?
Can’t believe u can’t work there cuz of a drug charge


----------



## schizopath

It was outokumpu. You can check it on google. We just fixed the melted rock containers.

Yeah, I fucking hate how I cant work. Even half of that money would make me happy.


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I'm not calling for any action at all. I'd just like to express that I feel it was unfair to be censored (as well as the person above me outright infracted) for simply quoting someone's own words back to them an playfully adding "wow I'm disappointed". There is no rule on this website that warrants a mod to intervene for something like that. That's not even my personal feelings speaking, if I'm wrong about something show it to me. Clearly I was not because he immediately scrapped everything. I just think staff, especially sr staff, should be held to a higher standard than using official power to censor whoever they see fit after a even a perceived slight to themselves.
> 
> I just don't like the standard that sets, saying that at any time I could be banned, infracted or censored if a certain mod decides they don't like my opinion, an opinion that did not cross any official line in any book on this site. Especially after he himself cited me multiple other people he has done it to in order to "not put him in a position to take more drastic action against them". Preventative policing for hurt feelings and nothing more.
> 
> He walked back what he said in PM immediately after I challenged his reasoning, so yeah you're right I'll concede that I might be a little irrationally mad. However I don't think it's unreasonable to point out that it was wrong to others AND HIMSELF so maybe we avoid a situation like this again.



Hey mate, I totally empathise with what you're saying. You shouldn't be made to feel like you can be censored on a whim without due process, and I am genuinely sorry if it felt/feels like that  BL should be inviting to all and users should expect all staff to err on the side of tolerance and caution when it comes to moderating the content of what BLers post - and should especially avoid dealing with (and getting personally involved in) anything that revolves around them personally. Ultimately staff are, first and foremost, Bluelighters just like everyone else, with no special rights or privileges beyond negotiating the enforcement of the spirit of BL's rules and mission statement in a careful, measured and (hopefully) fair way.

While I obviously can't speak for CH, and have no intention to do so, I can clearly see he's been going through something of a manic phase - maybe aggravated by drugs and/or a lack thereof - and struggling a bit with judgement because of that. I appreciate that's probably little comfort to you and doesn't detract from the points you raised or excuse bad decisions. But I hope you can also understand that when in that state of mind, even the best folks are prone to doing dumb things that they wouldn't ordinarily do. Ultimately I hope you two can patch things up, but fwiw I know CH is pretty contrite about what went down.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

When is he NOT going through a manic phase or unstable or aggravated by drugs? I’m enjoying the break too and that’s not just because I caught him talking shit about me in this thread that time, but it gets to be obnoxious with all the uncontrollable/unstable posting all over the place.


----------



## Xorkoth

I mean to be fair, people talk shit in TL, it's what goes on here.  Generally CH is a kind soul, a manic kind soul.  I like the less emo CH that's emerged, I'd prefer all-caps exclamations of joy to posts inspired by Buzz Killington.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna go trade 2 blisters of 300mg gaba to a 2mg of bupre.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> I mean to be fair, people talk shit in TL, it's what goes on here.  Generally CH is a kind soul, a manic kind soul.  I like the less emo CH that's emerged, I'd prefer all-caps exclamations of joy to posts inspired by Buzz Killington.



Yeah yeah, you’re a coddler. There should be higher standards for mods in general and I agree with @devilsgospel. That’s all. 

You don’t understand what I mean about shit talking. It wasn’t the fun/funny kind. It was snake in the grass/phony stuff.

That’s not the main point though. When someone is always manic and unstable, I don’t see how staff lets that person run wild. This isn’t something new. It’s been going on for quite a while.

So that’s why I just stay away when it gets to be too much.


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Gonna go trade 2 blisters of 300mg gaba to a 2mg of bupre.



I have tons of gaba from a herniated disc that I never took. Which is just as well because my personal pharmacy requires constant stocking.


----------



## Soso78

That’s hot
          I’m in pain
         Fuuccckkkkkk I neeeeeed to fuuuccckkk                      
        Why hasn’t he hit me up 
         Fffuuuccckkkk
        I’m dying
                 -captain heroin-


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Soso78 said:


> That’s hot
> I’m in pain
> Fuuccckkkkkk I neeeeeed to fuuuccckkk
> Why hasn’t he hit me up
> Fffuuuccckkkk
> I’m dying
> -captain heroin-



In a nutshell, yes. I’m not even trying to make fun of him, but I made my point.

When someone is mod, seems like staff should be reining that person in when it gets out of control.


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> Hey mate, I totally empathise with what you're saying. You shouldn't be made to feel like you can be censored on a whim without due process, and I am genuinely sorry if it felt/feels like that  BL should be inviting to all and users should expect all staff to err on the side of tolerance and caution when it comes to moderating the content of what BLers post - and should especially avoid dealing with (and getting personally involved in) anything that revolves around them personally. Ultimately staff are, first and foremost, Bluelighters just like everyone else, with no special rights or privileges beyond negotiating the enforcement of the spirit of BL's rules and mission statement in a careful, measured and (hopefully) fair way.
> 
> While I obviously can't speak for CH, and have no intention to do so, I can clearly see he's been going through something of a manic phase - maybe aggravated by drugs and/or a lack thereof - and struggling a bit with judgement because of that. I appreciate that's probably little comfort to you and doesn't detract from the points you raised or excuse bad decisions. But I hope you can also understand that when in that state of mind, even the best folks are prone to doing dumb things that they wouldn't ordinarily do. Ultimately I hope you two can patch things up, but fwiw I know CH is pretty contrite about what went down.



I'm glad you're treating me with understanding about this. It means a lot to be heard. I'll be honest though his personal issues are of little comfort to me as justification. I of course may not have a full understanding, but I don't feel it's out of line to say that someone who flies off the handle on a regular basis is the best shot caller for a HR forum. Once again I'm just trying to be frank and lay all my cards on the table. I'm not expecting any sort of official repercussions or witch hunt. Not that you are still in a position to anyways. I would like it known that I think a current Admin should know about this though.

You treated me with respect so I'll return the favor and not disrupt this thread with any unnecessary hostility. I feel a bit better now that I've been listened to.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I mean to be fair, people talk shit in TL, it's what goes on here.  Generally CH is a kind soul, a manic kind soul.  I like the less emo CH that's emerged, I'd prefer all-caps exclamations of joy to posts inspired by Buzz Killington.



TL is certainly the 1st ammendment area of the forum, we can get away with a lot here. But that is sorta my main point. Neither Daisy nor I did anything wrong besides say something he didn't like and we were respectively infracted and censored & insulted. I don't think any amount of personal/emotional issues justify using a position of authority to solve your own disagreements, especially when they're entirely one-sided. I think he needs to understand that. He doesn't sound nor act like he should have the power he does.


----------



## schizopath

Just snorted 2mg of bupre. Also put my sauna on and gonna shave my beard.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude the day I shaved my beard one customer asked if I was gay and said too bad im not, and another guy called my work phone and said I'm beautiful. Women, though, I still scare them off


----------



## schizopath

Only the strongest women would ever like men like us


----------



## schizopath

Coast, Im gonna wear my arctic monkeys t shirt after sauna... you still want that line of coke?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Coast, Im gonna wear my arctic monkeys t shirt after sauna... you still want that line of coke?



No way! I’m an upstanding citizen. I refuse to do a line of coke off your cock. lolz


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CFC said:


> i think technically it's called a unicode black florette/kozuka mincho. i'm all apple enabled so ymmv


I love my name, hey tramadol is beginning to work now.

I'm in emergency dept as I'm not very well .

It's lovely and empty but still waited all night

It's great.


I gotta go to work though and should have stayed home and not bothered coming here.  Codeine eould have worked .

Thank God pain relief
Good  fun


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CoastTwoCoast said:


> No way! I’m an upstanding citizen. I refuse to do a line of coke off your cock. lolz



Do it lying down then suck his cock do it do it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Do it lying down then suck his cock do it do it



Only if you join me.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I love my name, hey tramadol is beginning to work now.
> 
> I'm in emergency dept as I'm not very well .
> 
> It's lovely and empty but still waited all night
> 
> It's great.
> 
> 
> I gotta go to work though and should have stayed home and not bothered coming here.  Codeine eould have worked .
> 
> Thank God pain relief
> Good  fun



What's wrong  PM me back pls


----------



## schizopath

Eating kebab with rice. Damn it feels good to be alive. 

Love you all


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I love my name, hey tramadol is beginning to work now.
> 
> I'm in emergency dept as I'm not very well .
> 
> It's lovely and empty but still waited all night
> 
> It's great.
> 
> 
> I gotta go to work though and should have stayed home and not bothered coming here.  Codeine eould have worked .
> 
> Thank God pain relief
> Good  fun



Awww you’re in ER now? Tramadol is great! Just make sure not to take it with anything else that raises serotonin significantly to avoid serotonin syndrome. Tramadol acts like an SSRI and an opiate. Feel better! *HUGS*


----------



## BK38

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Awww you’re in ER now? Tramadol is great! Just make sure not to take it with anything else that raises serotonin significantly to avoid serotonin syndrome. Tramadol acts like an SSRI and an opiate. Feel better! *HUGS*



Doesn't it function as an SNRI? Anyhow, I think your point still stands.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Doesn't it function as an SNRI? Anyhow, I think your point still stands.



What I meant is it raises serotonin like an antidepressant.

I used to get bottles of 180 pills cheap as fuck on the intranets years ago. There must’ve been a pill mill somewhere delivering it.

It was the best for treating major depression and anxiety for me at the time.


----------



## BK38

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What I meant is it raises serotonin like an antidepressant.
> 
> I used to get bottles of 180 pills cheap as fuck on the intranets years ago. There must’ve been a pill mill somewhere delivering it.
> 
> It was the best for treating major depression and anxiety for me at the time.



Yep, I used Tramadol hcl from age 14-22ish, so yep, know all about it. It was basically OTC all over the developing world, so wouldn't have been hard  Was still able to score em OTC in Thailand circa 2012-2013ish. Don't think that's the case anymore though. I was actually craving it today, I like it with some pot and used be able to cop a decent nod that way.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Yep, I used Tramadol hcl from age 14-22ish, so yep, know all about it. It was basically OTC all over the developing world, so wouldn't have been hard  Was still able to score em OTC in Thailand circa 2012-2013ish. Don't think that's the case anymore though. I was actually craving it today, I like it with some pot and used be able to cop a decent nod that way.



It was never OTC in America! It came from another state in a hick area. At least I didn’t have to wait for it to come from another country. I learned codeine is OTC across the pond, but in the states, you need a prescription. We have different laws.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna go sit the night out to my dealer friend.


----------



## BK38

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It was never OTC in America! I learned codeine is OTC across the pond, but in the states, you need a prescription. We have different laws.



Indeed. I grew up in Beijing and have been in a bunch of different countries since. American drug laws are fairly draconian, then again, in hindsight I wouldn't want my 14 y/o being able to rock up and buy 10 boxes of 50 tramadol at a time for the equivalent of $20...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Eating kebab with rice. Damn it feels good to be alive.
> 
> Love you all



Yum! I’m thinking about getting sushi tonight. It’s been a while.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> What's wrong  PM me back pls



I'm ok will do when  home


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> I mean to be fair, people talk shit in TL, it's what goes on here.  Generally CH is a kind soul, a manic kind soul.  I like the less emo CH that's emerged, I'd prefer all-caps exclamations of joy to posts inspired by Buzz Killington.




I am too drug affected to go through the events of today and respond as appropriate without losing my shit and calling ppl cunts etc.

I have chosen to try to manage my responses to the day to day drama  and hopefully be more  productive which I think you would appreciate.

I do not appreciate the fact that concurrent senior staff/admin/finished a and alike have chosen to make excuses for years now for one person (CH) .

I do not want to upset him, he has good  qualities or did when he modded sober living and kept mainly to that.

However that was a long time ago and the amount of utter bullshit generated from him that has affected bluelight and it's members is beyond any reasonable excuse and beyond "lounge shit talking".

The problem is no longer him. 

The problem is the sheer neglect of the lounge moderators to moderate him like they would anyone else, it is a lapse of judgement that is so obvious that the insult to everyone else is beyond any form of  apology.

It's like having a spoiled overindulged insane toddler crashing around in a room full of people and his parents just telling off everyone else instead of disciplining their kid.

It speaks volumes that none of the senior staff or mods have  publically acknowledged anything anyone else has said about it and therefore would prefer just ch and his behaviour to providing what once was a community.  They do not have our best interests at heart, just theirs and his.  Mal has done a lot but not his own personal problem, it's technically admins issue 

Xolorpttth, what can there be said that would make you understand the plight of people who have been through just far too much shit to see anything changing?

What does this guy have on  bl or what is he doing that is so important that he can make bl look so ridiculous?

I'm sorry CH, as neopunk said in CEP, as many have everywhere , you seriously need hell and we need help too.

We need you to step down, get your shit together and take time to get back to some semblance of harm reduction.



That is all 


Christ


----------



## schizopath

Took 1.5mg more bupre and smoked a bowl. Daaaaaaaamnmnmn.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I am too drug affected to go through the events of today and respond as appropriate without losing my shit and calling ppl cunts etc.
> 
> I have chosen to try to manage my responses to the day to day drama  and hopefully be more  productive which I think you would appreciate.
> 
> I do not appreciate the fact that concurrent senior staff/admin/finished a and alike have chosen to make excuses for years now for one person (CH) .
> 
> I do not want to upset him, he has good  qualities or did when he modded sober living and kept mainly to that.
> 
> However that was a long time ago and the amount of utter bullshit generated from him that has affected bluelight and it's members is beyond any reasonable excuse and beyond "lounge shit talking".
> 
> The problem is no longer him.
> 
> The problem is the sheer neglect of the lounge moderators to moderate him like they would anyone else, it is a lapse of judgement that is so obvious that the insult to everyone else is beyond any form of  apology.
> 
> It's like having a spoiled overindulged insane toddler crashing around in a room full of people and his parents just telling off everyone else instead of disciplining their kid.
> 
> It speaks volumes that none of the senior staff or mods have  publically acknowledged anything anyone else has said about it and therefore would prefer just ch and his behaviour to providing what once was a community.  They do not have our best interests at heart, just theirs and his.  Mal has done a lot but not his own personal problem, it's technically admins issue
> 
> Xolorpttth, what can there be said that would make you understand the plight of people who have been through just far too much shit to see anything changing?
> 
> What does this guy have on  bl or what is he doing that is so important that he can make bl look so ridiculous?
> 
> I'm sorry CH, as neopunk said in CEP, as many have everywhere , you seriously need hell and we need help too.
> 
> We need you to step down, get your shit together and take time to get back to some semblance of harm reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all
> 
> 
> Christ



I fully agree. This place isn't just for his vanity. It's an HR forum and he is very obviously not able to reduce any sort of harm I can think of. Maybe he needs time to get his life in order instead of running rampant through this forum. That was the idea with TL Pariah but as you can see it lasted all of 2 days before this disaster we're discussing now.


----------



## Xorkoth

Duly noted guys.  Please don't think we're not hearing you right now.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I fully agree. This place isn't just for his vanity. It's an HR forum and he is very obviously not able to reduce any sort of harm I can think of. Maybe he needs time to get his life in order instead of running rampant through this forum. That was the idea with TL Pariah but as you can see it lasted all of 2 days before this disaster we're discussing now.



This issue is systemic and the problem is that there have been  that many episodes of utter bullshit that it's become normalised and "oh it's just ch again" and it's just going to be another one of those.

I get you're sorry CH, I am sorry that this happens and also sorry that indulgence because you are above the law here has caused this to happen.

Its not your fault that you are over indulged.

It's not ours either.


Thanks xolirppoth, we want what's best for all of us and you do to yeah?


----------



## Xorkoth

Absolutely, I always have.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just picked up 100g green malay from the combat zone. Me and my nigga Jermaine are walking back now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Just picked up 100g green malay from the combat zone. Me and my nigga Jermaine are walking back now.


that reminds me, we need a low class thread


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> The problem is the sheer neglect of the lounge moderators to moderate him like they would anyone else,



I mod him exactly as I would anyone else. I delete some of his posts, I merge his posts, send him a message when I need to. I have to do the same for many of you.

This is a community made up of many different people all with different personalities, all from different walks of life. we are also all on various drugs at all times. We have various mental health issues. It has served me well over the years to look through everything a see a persons character. Cap is loving and funny person and accepts his own shortcomings. He doesn't try to hide from them.

@devilsgospel , any infractions given can be looked at by admins and reversed if necessary. It can all be fixed. In the future try to report these things as they happen or at least message someone if you're having a problem.  

@✿Dai₷y✿* , *you tell me you think I'm doing a good job but then you say the problem is the Lounge mods? I don't really get it. We have been very open and responsive to any problems raised by anyone. Activity is way up since I started modding here. I feel like we've done a pretty good job making this a place everyone can feel comfortable and have fun.

@CoastTwoCoast , you like to talk shit, and that's fine. But you really ought to look in the mirror before you do. Reflect on the quirky beliefs and behaviors you have. The tantrums you've thrown. its Safe to say you've been no saint. So maybe try to work on yourself before you gang up on CH.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> I mod him exactly as I would anyone else. I delete some of his posts, I merge his posts, send him a message when I need to. I have to do the same for many of you.
> 
> This is a community made up of many different people all with different personalities, all from different walks of life. we are also all on various drugs at all times. We have various mental health issues. It has served me well over the years to look through everything a see a persons character. Cap is loving and funny person and accepts his own shortcomings. He doesn't try to hide from them.
> 
> @devilsgospel , any infractions given can be looked at by admins and reversed if necessary. It can all be fixed. In the future try to report these things as they happen or at least message someone if you're having a problem.
> 
> @✿Dai₷y✿* , *you tell me you think I'm doing a good job but then you say the problem is the Lounge mods? I don't really get it. We have been very open and responsive to any problems raised by anyone. Activity is way up since I started modding here. I feel like we've done a pretty good job making this a place everyone can feel comfortable and have fun.
> 
> @CoastTwoCoast , you like to talk shit, and that's fine. But you really ought to look in the mirror before you do. Reflect on the quirky beliefs and behaviors you have. The tantrums you've thrown. its Safe to say you've been no saint. So maybe try to work on yourself before you gang up on CH.



Don’t you dare try to turn this around on me! I’m beyond sick of you anyway and you more than proved you are out of line since adding me to “Lounge Pariah” when I didn’t volunteer.

I have even been temp banned in the past when certain mods felt necessary. This isn’t about me and I have paid my dues anyway.

CH is the one who is a mod, not me. You are just an enabler who lets him carry on day and night, embarrassing himself AND this forum.

Also, I’m pretty sure his behavior drives any newcomers away. It’s not welcoming to see someone ranting and raving day and night.

You keep trying to push my buttons. Get over your obsession with me.

You really should’ve gotten in trouble when you broke the rules and added me to “Lounge Pariah”. You suck as a moderator because you keep letting whatever negative feelings you have for me interfere with you being a good mod.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

So, uh, i should be feeling it in 15 minutes i just chugged it. Still makes me gag.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> So, uh, i should be feeling it in 15 minutes i just chugged it. Still makes me gag.



Ewww! Orange juice helps to mask the taste, better than nothing. I parachuted some not too long ago.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hmm maybe shall try orange juice that you speak of. Too bad my niggas love that shit and it's usually gone by the night of the day we all go shopping.

Oh word? Feelin toasty?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Hmm maybe shall try orange juice that you speak of. Too bad my niggas love that shit and it's usually gone by the night of the day we all go shopping.
> 
> Oh word? Feelin toasty?



Mmmhmmm...feels good! Parachuting helps it hit faster instead of capsules...chugging too of course.

Mix the powder in some OJ next time you can and chug it that way.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just can't be fucked to make a parachute for 10 grams. That's the dose i need to feel anything.

Down the hatch is fine a lil gaggy poo won't kill me. I do need to try orange juice though.

How's everyone doing?

Can this become a cuddle puddle? You are all so special in your own ways and that's what makes BL awesome.

I bet if we all met IRL we'd all sex.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I just can't be fucked to make a parachute for 10 grams. That's the dose i need to feel anything.
> 
> Down the hatch is fine a lil gaggy poo won't kill me. I do need to try orange juice though.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Can this become a cuddle puddle? You are all so special in your own ways and that's what makes BL awesome.
> 
> I bet if we all met IRL we'd all sex.



Haha! I get along with you and pretty much every one here. You know we’ve had our thing, but kissed and made up. No problem. I really tried with Mal. He just won’t let it go. Whatever “it” is he has for me.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Don’t you dare try to turn this around on me! I’m beyond sick of you anyway and you more than proved you are out of line since adding me to “Lounge Pariah” when I didn’t volunteer.



It's called a joke. You know, you'd think you would have caught on by now. You refused to put your name in, but you were in there talking shit, so for shits and giggles I added your name. It was ultimately deleted. Nobody cares. Let it go. If you're really that delicate maybe reassess whether or not this is a healthy environment for you.



CoastTwoCoast said:


> I have even been temp banned in the past when certain mods felt necessary. This isn’t about me and I have paid my dues anyway.



Short temp bans are standard protocol in certain situations. Perfectly legitimate. If you think you were wrongly targeted or a mod has been excessive in their actions, please message your friendly neighborhood admins.



CoastTwoCoast said:


> CH is the one who is a mod, not me. You are just an enabler who lets him carry on day and night, embarrassing himself AND this forum.



Again, some might make the argument that you have embarrassed yourself on several occasions. I know I have a few times since I've been here. You used to love CH. you "carried on" with him and Painful One for I think 15 or 20 pages in the abyss not too long ago. As for the forum, you haven't earned the right to speak for the forum, okay? Cap is a legend here and he always will be. Nothing you can do about that.



CoastTwoCoast said:


> Also, I’m pretty sure his behavior drives any newcomers away. It’s not welcoming to see someone ranting and raving day and night.



Is it welcoming to see someone bouncing off the walls, screeching about demons and witches? Probably not. The Lounge is a special place, and that is evident as soon as you stumble in here. There's a thread posted for new users to read to give them a heads up about what it's like. We're on top of it, don't you worry.



CoastTwoCoast said:


> You keep trying to push my buttons. Get over your obsession with me.



I'll try. It will be hard though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Take that and rewind it back, Lil John got the beat to make your booty go *pop*.

My neighbor blasting Yeah by Usher and friends.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> It's called a joke. You know, you'd think you would have caught on by now. You refused to put your name in, but you were in there talking shit, so for shits and giggles I added your name. It was ultimately deleted. Nobody cares. Let it go. If you're really that delicate maybe reassess whether or not this is a healthy environment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Short temp bans are standard protocol in certain situations. Perfectly legitimate. If you think you were wrongly targeted or a mod has been excessive in their actions, please message your friendly neighborhood admins.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, some might make the argument that you have embarrassed yourself on several occasions. I know I have a few times since I've been here. You used to love CH. you "carried on" with him and Painful One for I think 15 or 20 pages in the abyss not too long ago. As for the forum, you haven't earned the right to speak for the forum, okay? Cap is a legend here and he always will be. Nothing you can do about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it welcoming to see someone bouncing off the walls, screeching about demons and witches? Probably not. The Lounge is a special place, and that is evident as soon as you stumble in here. There's a thread posted for new users to read to give them a heads up about what it's like. We're on top of it, don't you worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try. It will be hard though.



Your actions towards me is not in a joking manner. It’s always with malicious intent for some reason so no, it was not a joke or funny at all coming from you.

I’m fine with the temp ban from way before. My point is when you try to bring up the “religious” stuff I’ve said, I already was reprimanded for mods feeling a
certain way. That’s my point. When staff felt I was out of line, they did what they did. I don’t care anymore. I didn’t agree with it, but it’s over. I paid a price.

As I’ve said, I’m not a MOD! Mods should be held to a higher standard.

Yes, you’ve pointed out how I’ve been real cool with PO and CH. When I took a break, he was in here saying he was glad I’m gone and acting like it was a competition between myself and PO. It’s not at all. I already told him how I felt about it in the ‘Lounge Pariah’ thread. I’ve always been supportive of him.

This isn’t a grudge or about that circumstance at all. I won’t keep talking in circles. I’m not the only one who has expressed how it’s unacceptable behavior for a mod.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

End scene.

I brought a cooler full of Smirnoff rootbeer nips, and many, many cheeses.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> End scene.
> 
> I brought a cooler full of Smirnoff rootbeer nips, and many, many cheeses.



Mmmmm, do you have any sharp cheddar? hehe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Have we talked about this?

Sharp cheddar is my nom of choice. 

Aged, preferably, in the right climate and handled with the care of a babies bottom.

It's an art..

_Smash an hour glass, grab the sand, takes his hands and cup 'em
Spin around to freeze the clock, take the hands of time and cuff 'em _


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> TL is certainly the 1st ammendment area of the forum, we can get away with a lot here. But that is sorta my main point. Neither Daisy nor I did anything wrong besides say something he didn't like and we were respectively infracted and censored & insulted. I don't think any amount of personal/emotional issues justify using a position of authority to solve your own disagreements, especially when they're entirely one-sided. I think he needs to understand that. He doesn't sound nor act like he should have the power he does.


Whoa, can someone clue me in here?  I'm bit of a TL words activist afficeonado...

Lort knows ch has spanked me more than a few times (never in the playfully fun homoerotic way that you're all probably thinking tho....)  Tbf I deserved a few of them.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Have we talked about this?
> 
> Sharp cheddar is my nom of choice.
> 
> Aged, preferably, in the right climate and handled with the care of a babies bottom.
> 
> It's an art..
> 
> _Smash an hour glass, grab the sand, takes his hands and cup 'em
> Spin around to freeze the clock, take the hands of time and cuff 'em _



Haha! Yes, the wonderful subject of cheese did come up once upon a time. I need to stock up on sharp cheddar and feta.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Feta, shit just keeps getting betta, score a goal off the post with a wicked heada, i wasn't gunna let her tickle my taint but now i might just leta..

Ooof i need a cigarette.


----------



## DopeM

CFC said:


> Hey mate, I totally empathise with what you're saying. You shouldn't be made to feel like you can be censored on a whim without due process, and I am genuinely sorry if it felt/feels like that  BL should be inviting to all and users should expect all staff to err on the side of tolerance and caution when it comes to moderating the content of what BLers post - and should especially avoid dealing with (and getting personally involved in) anything that revolves around them personally. Ultimately staff are, first and foremost, Bluelighters just like everyone else, with no special rights or privileges beyond negotiating the enforcement of the spirit of BL's rules and mission statement in a careful, measured and (hopefully) fair way.
> 
> While I obviously can't speak for CH, and have no intention to do so, I can clearly see he's been going through something of a manic phase - maybe aggravated by drugs and/or a lack thereof - and struggling a bit with judgement because of that. I appreciate that's probably little comfort to you and doesn't detract from the points you raised or excuse bad decisions. But I hope you can also understand that when in that state of mind, even the best folks are prone to doing dumb things that they wouldn't ordinarily do. Ultimately I hope you two can patch things up, but fwiw I know CH is pretty contrite about what went down.


Quit being a DopeM.  You're no longer responsible for this mess.  Though there may be no one more qualified.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> I mod him exactly as I would anyone else. I delete some of his posts, I merge his posts, send him a message when I need to. I have to do the same for many of you.
> 
> This is a community made up of many different people all with different personalities, all from different walks of life. we are also all on various drugs at all times. We have various mental health issues. It has served me well over the years to look through everything a see a persons character. Cap is loving and funny person and accepts his own shortcomings. He doesn't try to hide from them.
> 
> @devilsgospel , any infractions given can be looked at by admins and reversed if necessary. It can all be fixed. In the future try to report these things as they happen or at least message someone if you're having a problem.
> 
> @✿Dai₷y✿* , *you tell me you think I'm doing a good job but then you say the problem is the Lounge mods? I don't really get it. We have been very open and responsive to any problems raised by anyone. Activity is way up since I started modding here. I feel like we've done a pretty good job making this a place everyone can feel comfortable and have fun.
> 
> @CoastTwoCoast , you like to talk shit, and that's fine. But you really ought to look in the mirror before you do. Reflect on the quirky beliefs and behaviors you have. The tantrums you've thrown. its Safe to say you've been no saint. So maybe try to work on yourself before you gang up on CH.



This was me bringing it to the attention of the staff. He didn't infract me but he sure did make it known in PM that he would if I "continued picking on mods", not even forthright enough to come out and say he was the one somehow offended.

Sure I could've filed some kinda complaint, but from what I've seen and heard when it's in regards to him it goes nowhere and does nothing.


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Whoa, can someone clue me in here?  I'm bit of a TL words activist afficeonado...
> 
> Lort knows ch has spanked me more than a few times (never in the playfully fun homoerotic way that you're all probably thinking tho....)  Tbf I deserved a few of them.



If you want details that bad PM me I don't really want to tell the whole story again here.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> And of course the t shirt is from the German branch of my family.
> 
> GERMAN FTW!


im sori. i will leave you alone.
but you have to stop this. you are killin me. 
omg your crushin it


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm cooking dinner, mushrooms, yellow and red bell peppers, corn, daikon radish and chicken stir-fried with peach balsamic, with black pepper and berbere spice, shoyu and Chinese mature vinegar.  And I'm making a strawberry balsamic/miso/goat cheese sauce to put over it.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I'm cooking dinner, mushrooms, yellow and red bell peppers, corn, daikon radish and chicken stir-fried with peach balsamic, with black pepper and berbere spice, shoyu and Chinese mature vinegar.  And I'm making a strawberry balsamic/miso/goat cheese sauce to put over it.


Sounds like a lot of different flavors in one dish, but I hope it's tasty. I'm contemplating getting out of bed for hot chocolate...


----------



## Xorkoth

It's gonna be great.  I usually use more, I've got it down, it's about ratios.  My girl doesn't like things very strong, it will mostly taste like vegetables and chicken except when you get a bite of the sauce with it, not plain vegetables and chicken but lightly augmented to bring out certain flavors.  I made my friends a dinner last weekend with 3 times as many things in it and they were ranting and raving about it being the best meal they'd had anywhere in years.


----------



## Xorkoth

So fucking good... I'm so full now.  The sauce was insane.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane.


----------



## Xorkoth

It was the boss.  But not "The Boss" sauce.


----------



## BK38

I need to gain some weight. I'm gonna go stuff my face. Why don't I eat at normal times. Fucking 2am 2nd dinner time


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> I'm cooking dinner, mushrooms, yellow and red bell peppers, corn, daikon radish and chicken stir-fried with peach balsamic, with black pepper and berbere spice, shoyu and Chinese mature vinegar.  And I'm making a strawberry balsamic/miso/goat cheese sauce to put over it.


Sounds dope

Have you made that sauce before?


----------



## Xorkoth

Not exactly but similar.  I tend to cook in the same realm for a while, months, a year even, and then move to something else.  Right now it's a fusion of a touch of Italian with a variety of Asian and middle eastern cuisines.  Haven't truly used a recipe in maybe 6 years, but when I move on to a new food culture I'll read recipes and then modify them as I think will improve and then just start experimenting after that first time.


----------



## DopeM

Sounds interesting.  Yea, we are similar regarding the phases for a bit.

We were on that blue apron trip for a minute efich was nice because it was a wide variety with little thinking.  But now that we are more efficient and prefer to experiment a bit more we've moved away from those.


----------



## devilsgospel

I just rolled a pack of cigs with my new machine

Shoutout to @madness00 for mentioning that in the tobacco thread a while back I'm sitting on a $10 carton


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word.

I'll roll one up right now to smoke for yah.

I can get pipe tobacco for $20 a pound, but it's a bit more harsh. Still get a buzz off though. That's less than $1 a pack.


----------



## devilsgospel

Check out my case too 






Old timey pharm label


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude that's fucking dope.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The skulls are a buzzkill.


----------



## devilsgospel

I was gonna get one with the Death tarot card on it until I saw that one


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> The skulls are a buzzkill.



You a buzzkill

Come kill my buzz


----------



## CFC

The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. *The sauce was insane. *The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane.The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane. The sauce was insane.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> You a buzzkill
> 
> Come kill my buzz



With a buzzsaw.


----------



## Xorkoth

Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me​
In middle school I had a shirt that had that printed on the front, it was dope but people thought I was weird so they made fun of it.  

I also had a shirt that had a picture of Damien from early South Park saying "I don't need acceptance, I'm the son of Satan" and they made my mom come bring me a new shirt because it was considered very inapporopriate.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

TBH i'd probably low key make fun of you too. I wasn't a dick in high school, per say, but i'd give people shit who i thought could handle it.


----------



## CFC

*Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me*
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
Can't sleep, clowns will eat me​


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BBC addict.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> BBC addict.



truer than u know....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Night BLers


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Night BLers



Oooh, Edward Norton? Good night! I’m off too.


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Tbf I deserved a few of them.


Yes, yes you did.


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me
> Can't sleep, clowns will eat me​
> inapporopriate.



For being disproportionate?  Isn't that some sort of  ableism?


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> Yes, yes you did.


Thanks for not handing out this latest possible one.  It seems my work here is done.


How was your romantic date?


----------



## SS373dOH

Tubbs said:


> Oh damn, hopeless not in prison.... where the fucks is blogsmodemu


Not yet.

I think we gave her a nervous breakdown when we lounged up blogs a couple months back.


----------



## Blowmonkey

madness00 said:


> I bet if we all met IRL we'd all sex.


Listen  Here kid , I’m thirsty  as hell  and I  only drink  two  things: ️ battery acid  and cum . So unless  you have some  Double A’s  lying around , I suggest  you get those jeans  off  right  fucking  now !


----------



## schizopath

So 2 things on my mind currently.

From the noise coming from my neighbor, I can only assume that he makes some kind of shitty hip hop.

Secondly, Ive fucking sleepwalked and went to a shower with my boxers on 2 times in a row.


----------



## schizopath

My neighbor keeps rapping from his apartment. From the sounds of it he has atleast 2k€ in jewellery. At first I thought "am I psychotic" but no, psychosis is far better time than hearing some shitty ass hiphop.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's funny that he's advertising his net worth to his neighbors.

Wanna jump him with me bro? Buy some speed with the pawned jewelry?


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Wanna jump him with me bro? Buy some speed with the pawned jewelry?


Id make an exception with this guy since it literally sounds like hes trying to cure coronavirus with his hip hops


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh.. that's dope I guess..


----------



## schizopath

I meant Id jump him in a heartbeat. I thought he was having a party few days ago but no, it was just one motherfucker rapping.


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> That's funny that he's advertising his net worth to his neighbors.
> 
> Wanna jump him with me bro? Buy some speed with the pawned jewelry?


----------



## euphoricc

rolllllllllllllllllllllllll callllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll-------P.A----------------------------------------------------------------------17011


----------



## euphoricc

BK38 said:


>


BRUHHH-----PUT THE GUN DOWN ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOME MFER HAS IT WORST THAN U~!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THATS A MOTHER FUCKING FACT JACK~!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHHAHA


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

euphoricc said:


> rolllllllllllllllllllllllll callllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll-------P.A----------------------------------------------------------------------17011


_
Every time I'm in my trap, I move like Rambo
Ain't a neighborhood in Philly that I can't go _


----------



## BK38

euphoricc said:


> BRUHHH-----PUT THE GUN DOWN ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOME MFER HAS IT WORST THAN U~!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THATS A MOTHER FUCKING FACT JACK~!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHHAHA



*NO*


----------



## schizopath

Id rather listen to a death screams than some fucking Vanilla Ice fanboy


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> none of the girls post in the nudie thread.



I wish it was easier to post a picture there.
like in regular threads.

I would show you guys my new soft, sexy pajamas I just got from Victoria’s Secret.
Oh so sexy!
I love them!
I am comfy today!
❤


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Oooh, Edward Norton? Good night! I’m off too.



I love @CoastTwoCoast
just for the record!

you are the only woman who wanted to make me try lesbian sex!
You sweet thing!


----------



## Painful One

Blowmonkey said:


> Listen  Here kid , I’m thirsty  as hell  and I  only drink  two ✌ things:  battery acid ⚗ and cum . So unless  you have some  Double A’s  lying around , I suggest  you get those jeans  off  right  fucking  now !



I agree with you and @madness00
Let’s have a BL meetup and have sex with each other!


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> I agree with you and @madness00
> Let’s have a BL meetup and have sex with each other!
> ❤❤❤


Definitely. There should be one for us Europoors too.


----------



## schizopath

Last two times Ive smoked weed I havent gotten psychotic at all! Might get back to smoking weed a bit.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> So 2 things on my mind currently.
> 
> From the noise coming from my neighbor, I can only assume that he makes some kind of shitty hip hop.
> 
> Secondly, Ive fucking sleepwalked and went to a shower with my boxers on 2 times in a row.



At least you don't sleepwalk and pee on things.



schizopath said:


> My neighbor keeps rapping from his apartment. From the sounds of it he has atleast 2k€ in jewellery. At first I thought "am I psychotic" but no, psychosis is far better time than hearing some shitty ass hiphop.



Does he also have zannies and lean?


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Definitely. There should be one for us Europoors too.



I want you European’s to cum also!
on me! 

I love your sexy accents.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm fine with just receiving blowjobs. 

IDK if i want to go in yet. I may change my mind.


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> I want you European’s to cum also!
> on me!


Damn, now you made me find those pics you send me again!


----------



## schizopath

I shit you not but I hear a random jou-jous coming from my neighbor. Sometimes he chains them like jou-jou-jou-jou-jou. Did he fucking escape from the psych ward.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> I'm fine with just receiving blowjobs.
> 
> IDK if i want to go in yet. I may change my mind.



party pooper !


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I shit you not but I hear a random jou-jous coming from my neighbor. Sometimes he chains them like jou-jou-jou-jou-jou. Did he fucking escape from the psych ward.



Record some and show us what this maniac sounds like for the lolz


----------



## Painful One

BK38 said:


> Record some and show us what this maniac sounds like for the lolz



yeah.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> At least you don't sleepwalk and pee on things.
> 
> 
> 
> Does he also have zannies and lean?


For that Im happy

Propably drinks shots of liquor while snorting antipsychotics. He makes ungodly noice from his apartment. Come to think of it, maybe its just Shady.


----------



## BK38

Time fo a lil' drinky, been good since Friday and I've been almost productive today lol


----------



## Soso78

Painful One said:


> yeah.


Why u not sent me any pics


----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Why u not sent me any pics



Looks like someone got left out


----------



## Painful One

Soso78 said:


> Why u not sent me any pics



we just started being friends.
I just met you.


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Because of covid-19, people are told to not shake hands anymore. They suggest bowing or elbow-bumping. Elbow-bumping is known as the ‘chicken shake’! It’s the silliest greeting.
> 
> People cough in their elbows, and then bump them with others in loo of hand shaking. It does nothing to help prevent the spread of covid-19.
> 
> People are really stupid and really silly!:giggle:
> 
> The Wizard



You have got to be kidding?

OMG! This world has gone crazy.

That would be kind of entertaining. Lol!

I could go with the bowing to one another.


----------



## BK38

Painful One said:


> You have got to be kidding?
> 
> OMG! This world has gone crazy.
> 
> That would be kind of entertaining. Lol!
> 
> I could go with the bowing to one another.



How about a curtsy? hehe


----------



## Painful One

It sounds like they are shutting down entire states due to COVID-19
containment is occurring. 

I need to go find out what is happening.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Wizard



Very wizardly


----------



## Soso78

What gonna happen to all the bag heads during corona lockdowns?? 
cant go score


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Abracadabra, poof! That’s me!
> 
> The Wizard



You look exactly like I thought you would


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Abracadabra, poof! That’s me!
> 
> The Wizard


You look like you wrote Rick and Morty


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Abracadabra, poof! That’s me!
> 
> The Wizard


kinda looks like papa if he was a fugitive from the law


----------



## schizopath

OH MY GOD my neighbor is a downs-artist.

He keeps singing,4 times like a normal verse, jou jou jou joujou jou jou jou.


----------



## CFC

DopeM said:


> Quit being a noiralegre.  You're no longer responsible for this mess.



oh you know me, always the hopelessly misguided crack-paperer at heart


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Chelsea Football Club


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@ChemicallyEnhanced


----------



## BK38

Bar is fucking dead...


----------



## mal3volent

Cardiofaciocutaneous


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> we just started being friends.
> I just met you.


Id send nudes to a random, ya prude. ;]


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Thanks for not handing out this latest possible one.  It seems my work here is done.


Yw


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> How was your romantic date?


It's all about the nose.


----------



## DopeM

I prefer the chin myself.

Glad it went well!


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> Id send nudes to a random, ya prude. ;]



I never sent nudes to anyone.
I sent very sexy but tasteful pictures.
and that was supposed to be private!


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My daughters high school is closing on Friday because of covid-19.
> 
> It’s hard not to be paranoid when this shit is getting real.
> 
> All of Italy is basically quarantined!



I know!

I checked with my daughter and the company she works for is having everyone work from home.
It is a LARGE well known company. 

That made me feel better. I want her safe! 
Her trip out Of the country also got cancelled.

The stock market had the largest drop since The Great Depression!  
Wow!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## FrancisJablonski

mal3volent said:


> *ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> _all the rules still apply here,  but if you get offended easily there are other threads..._
> 
> This is the place for:
> 
> off topic chat
> posting dumb shit when you're high af
> posting dumb shit when you're sober
> flirting
> emotional break downs
> pretty much anything else.
> 
> etc.


This is what good folk like us deserve. Thank you


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Abracadabra, poof! That’s me!
> 
> The Wizard



you look like a Wizard. 
You are The Wizard!

You need a staff.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Show us your staff, daddy.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Xorkoth - how are those addies? How many mg you take?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Painful One said:


> I never sent nudes to anyone.
> I sent very sexy but tasteful pictures.
> and that was supposed to be private!


Someone puttin you out there?
Sad if true as MFs can be a bunch of creeps that get off on humiliating othes to make themselves feel better. Some type of psychosis going on there and possible self-disgust, IMO. Fuck dont get me started on bullies i will bust a bitch grape.
Proud of what I post and if someone wanna share maybe someone sees the beauty and less so the pack-like behaviour of hyenic distemper and delusions of being better by sniping from the darkness. I hate fuckin snipers... think i mentioned this a while back; but the fcuckin ass-bastards and spooky...lol
fuck it may post a nude with my finger up my ass

MFs





LOFL!


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> I never sent nudes to anyone.
> I sent very sexy but tasteful pictures.
> and that was supposed to be private!


Im aware, hence I called you a prude. ;]


----------



## 6am-64-14m

balance this a bit




time for tea, mfs
loilolol


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> @Xorkoth - how are those addies? How many mg you take?



Good, kinda on the tail end but still stimulated.  I ended up taking 75mg.  Got 4 20s, all gone.


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> Good, kinda on the tail end but still stimulated.  I ended up taking 75mg.  Got 4 20s, all gone.



What happend to the remainding 5mg??!


----------



## Tubbs

He ate all the addy and forgot how to count iirc.

Very common occurence ime


----------



## andyturbo

Tubbs said:


> He ate all the addy and forgot how to count iirc.
> 
> Very common occurence ime



Really Tubbs? Or are you just fucking with me again..


----------



## Kaden_Nite

> What happend to the remaining 5mg??!


----------



## Tubbs

andyturbo said:


> Really Tubbs? Or are you just fucking with me again..


Now would I do that?


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> What happend to the remainding 5mg??!



My friend said he wanted 5mg, so I gave it to him.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> balance this a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for tea, mfs
> loilolol


let us know how the arraignment goes.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> let us know how the arraignment goes.


oh, no. mf aint goin to jail no mo... not n'less i has to.
these just happened to pop pop up and thought i would grab em while picking up scripts at pharmacy.

shiiiit  i know my limits with this chemical. kinda scared of it to be honest....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> oh, no. mf aint goin to jail no mo... not n'less i has to.
> these just happened to pop pop up and thought i would grab em while picking up scripts at pharmacy.
> 
> shiiiit  i know my limits with this chemical. kinda scared of it to be honest....


use the Force. stay safe. lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Good, kinda on the tail end but still stimulated.  I ended up taking 75mg.  Got 4 20s, all gone.



What a champ. Healthy dose.

I'm on am empty stomach about to eat some kratom - just got off work. There was a "medical emergency" on the train so had to take a bus for 5 stops. I wonder what happened. Too bad I don't watch TV maybe I'll look online.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> There was a "medical emergency" on the train so had to take a bus for 5 stops.


Man i hate public transportation just because of the loss of time. Add at least two hours to commute usually and at the end of the day it's done and dark. Been there aplenty. Got a bike and modded the frame and engine but terrible on my back. Bout to get my license and a ride but damn cannot happen soon enough. Come see ya'll MFs and get down wit da gitdown. lol
Bout to get blurred on alp and kratom; took the day off to do so and prepare the garden for future use.
ya'll be safe now, ya heard?
🕶

Glad public trans is an option, though, as without it some excursions would be impossible or nearly so.


----------



## schizopath

So, believe it or not, Im definitely a tit man and not an ass man.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> So, believe it or not, Im definitely a tit man and not an ass man.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Wow, abstract thinking!


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> So, believe it or not, Im definitely a tit man and not an ass man.



I'm totally both.  I'll say that if I see two women, and one has a flat no-shape ass, and really nice tits, and the other has not much in the way of tits but a beautiful round bootie, I'm gonna go with the ass.  But really what I'm looking for is both.  Ass, and hips to go with it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yeah nowadays we got this weird mutation

i don't get it either

like you got ass ok

but mf u ain't got no boobs nigga wtf


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

Ass all the way. Till I die yo. Not gonna say I only look for an ass on a woman, but it's on my checklist of necessary qualities.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


building is doomed.  13th floor.


----------



## Shady's Fox

''Let's talk about Sevastopol safety measures''

''Laughing is.. mhmm... yes''


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> Ass all the way. Till I die yo. Not gonna say I only look for an ass on a woman, but it's on my checklist of necessary qualities.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


>








love mah baby


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ah, the ol' ass vs. tits conversation.

Glad i've walked into it.

Going to take more kratom - just had some 4 hours ago but fell asleep shortly after


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> love mah baby



No way.. that's _retardedly _cute.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm getting hiiiiiigh


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> No way.. that's _retardedly _cute.



She's 14 and though she's getting up there in age, she'll always be my pupper.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Ah, the ol' ass vs. tits conversation.
> 
> Glad i've walked into it.
> 
> Going to take more kratom - just had some 4 hours ago but fell asleep shortly after



Which are you?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ass guy, easily.

Didn't want to be a broken record though.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice.  God I love a good ass.  My girlfriend has great T&A, it's awesome.  But dat ass... I could live on it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My mom has big tits, as i mentioned in Haiku Train, but for some reason i never really latched on.

She said she used to scratch the back of my head while i sucked on her nipples and i liked it, but i guess i didn't like it as much as we both thought.

Some people have a nice walk too that makes me want to fuck their ass even if it's not so good.


----------



## Xorkoth

Some people that aren't even that objectively sexy have this oozing sensuality that is super hot.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man. How they walk, talk, and the look in their eyes, to start.

I would take a blowjob from almost anyone. 

On a similar note.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah man. How they walk, talk, and the look in their eyes, to start.
> 
> I would take a blowjob from almost anyone.
> 
> On a similar note.


we had an electrician chick at work. Jodi. at first look no big deal but after you talked to her it was like you were stranded on an island with her for 10 years. you just wanted to tear it up. it was like voodoo or something.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I go off non verbal cues mostly but how people talk can totally be seducing. In regards to tearing people up, women who talk like bitches turn me on sometimes.


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm pretty high fwm


----------



## Stark

Long drive through multiple heavy traffic shitholes early tomorrow morning to meet with two extrememly difficult-to-deal-with clients, both at the lowest end of my pay spectrum.

Me @1130pm: do more coke

Stark: wtf dude i 

SNFFFFFFfffcak

Me: yeahhhhh

Stark: Jesus fuck you forever, me

Stark @11:50pm: derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## SS373dOH

Stark said:


> Long drive through multiple heavy traffic shitholes early tomorrow morning to meet with two extrememly difficult-to-deal-with clients, both at the lowest end of my pay spectrum.
> 
> Me @1130pm: do more coke
> 
> Stark: wtf dude i
> 
> SNFFFFFFfffcak
> 
> Me: yeahhhhh
> 
> Stark: Jesus fuck you forever, me
> 
> Stark @11:50pm: derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


Party it up for those of us who can't.


----------



## Xorkoth

Stark said:


> Long drive through multiple heavy traffic shitholes early tomorrow morning to meet with two extrememly difficult-to-deal-with clients, both at the lowest end of my pay spectrum.
> 
> Me @1130pm: do more coke
> 
> Stark: wtf dude i
> 
> SNFFFFFFfffcak
> 
> Me: yeahhhhh
> 
> Stark: Jesus fuck you forever, me
> 
> Stark @11:50pm: derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp



This was me with today some random stimulant I got from my friend who thought it was 5-MeO-MiPT.  Here I am at 5am... 2nd night in row.

I wish if I a stimulant to do, it was n-ethyl-hexedrone instead, that shit is FUN.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was about to get hexen but some bullshit happened. Might be getting some, sometime, to make up for it.

Why do only gay men hit on me? Three customers always ask for me in person or by calling work. Just leave me alone my ego is fine.

CH though I can't get enough of


----------



## schizopath

So last time I did oxys I did 160mg and that was after 2g of lyrica. Ive been normally taking 80mg oxy and could have never guessed that my tolerances were this fucking high.


----------



## BK38

To Phenibut or not to Phenibut, that is the question... It's already 16:40 here... I just want to take it cuz I feel kinda shitty. Hope I don't have the Corona virus and fucking die, that would be fucking lame, always thought the drugs or some kind of death by misadventure would be my downfall lol


----------



## schizopath

Is dihydrocodeine any good? First time Ive seen it in a Finnish dnm and its going for 3€/60mg.


----------



## euphoricc

BK38 said:


> *NO*


well i tried man ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhahhaha  rest easy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hair conditioner directions say apply to wet hair, wait 3 minutes,  rinse thoroughly and style as usual. I'm no genius but wouldn't that be a good spot to advertise for porn?


----------



## BK38

Awwwwe yis, making muthafuckin burritos tonight and I got a nice bottle of vino (best part of being in small town France atm - nice wine for cheap). Pumping up the electronica and got a little Phenibut in the system. Let's goooooo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The public library is a trip.

Some white guy was yelling at staff just now because apparently one of the staff dropped the hard "R" on nigga to the white guy.

The police just took him out. Shit like this happens a lot more often than it should here.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just now another person at the library started yelling "CORONA!" because someone sneezed.

Most rowdy day at the library in a while, despite this type of shit happening often.


----------



## BK38

That hit the spot..... mmmmm muy bien


----------



## schizopath

Some of you might think that Im gay because of my love for anal but it comes from a trauma from when I was 13. And no nobody fucked me back then.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Some of you might think that Im gay because of my love for anal but it comes from a trauma from when I was 13. And no nobody fucked me back then.



No judgement either way man. Gay, into anal, not into anal, into anal and you're gay. If you're not a dick and have a wounded soul, we can be friends. I'm sorry you experienced trauma though man.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Is dihydrocodeine any good? First time Ive seen it in a Finnish dnm and its going for 3€/60mg.


2x the analgesia of codeine, orally.

Now take it to OD !


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> No judgement either way man. Gay, into anal, not into anal, into anal and you're gay. If you're not a dick and have a wounded soul, we can be friends. I'm sorry you experienced trauma though man.


There have been times when Ive definitely been gay and propably will still be. But the main thing, and a source of weirdness, is that I dont really find men handsome. Some men are sexy. And most women too.

Thanks, it wasnt really even bad but considering the situation it fucked up my head.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> There have been times when Ive definitely been gay and propably will still be. But the main thing, and a source of weirdness, is that I dont really find men handsome. Some men are sexy. And most women too.
> 
> Thanks, it wasnt really even bad but considering the situation it fucked up my head.



Sure man. I've played both sides of the field personally, though I'm definitely more attracted to women physically. I'm very uhhhhhh sexually open minded. Lost my virginity at 13 and haven't looked back since. I had one weird sexually traumatic experience when I was about 16 when I was really fucked up on Meth and this Italian older guy got very handsy and tried to pull me into his apartment, that was fucked, so I can understand how those things stick with you. Shit can do your head in for sure, but I'm pretty well adjusted and know where my hard lines are. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## devilsgospel

High af watching the Lil Peep documentary with my mom. Pretty good doc honestly with a lot of good music and interviews.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

That’s good you’re into Peep. I don’t get it at all.

On another note, I was breastfed, but I’m not sure it helped.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> That’s good you’re into Peep. I don’t get it at all.
> 
> On another note, I was breastfed, but I’m not sure it helped.



He really revolutionized punk and hip hop so I have big respect for that. He blew up changed everything then died. Sad but interesting story.

On another note you can breastfeed me if you want I'd probably be into that. I'll suck a titty anyways so why not.


----------



## Stark

madness00 said:


> I was about to get hexen








????


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The drug.


----------



## devilsgospel

Wow that documentary was really good and has me kinda emotional RIP PEEP even music aside you were too good for this world


----------



## 6am-64-14m

telling me that the restaurant is dead cause errybody scared of carona shit...
fuck it time to eat bars and chill for a coupla days at da crib... anyone wanna join?
peace



CoastTwoCoast said:


> but I’m not sure it helped.


personally i think it does help with biological and viral immunity sh**. sorry bout the descriptive high as fuck


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man fuck this shit.
im going to take 4g kratom
2mg alp
5mg flexeril
600mgpregab


tomorrow i get to dose my phenibut... yay.


----------



## Xorkoth

BRING ME TP!!!!!!





I need it for my bunghole, you see...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wipe wicked deep.

Never skid.


----------



## devilsgospel

Am I the only one who treats my asshole with care and respect by using wipes?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When i was younger i'd use tissues. My mom got sort of mad, just because she's pretty frugal.

I use 1 ply now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can barely keep up. Most recent posts jumpin' jumpin'

_Ladies leave your men at home, the club is full of club is full of ballers and their pockets full grown._


----------



## BK38

Now I gotta listen to that Destiny's Child track... nostalgia with that 'un.


----------



## devilsgospel

Animals

None of y'alls ass is clean


----------



## BK38

Shiiiiiit, it's 4:35am here, I knew I shouldn't have taken Phenibut so late in the day yday...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I used leaves once when i was homeless and it worked ayt. And one time hiking.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I used leaves once when i was homeless and it worked ayt. And one time hiking.



Who even are you


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro.. you don't want to know.


----------



## Tubbs

Stark said:


> ????


Pretty accurate to actually being on hexen iirc


----------



## BK38

Christ, I still can't sleep. I just popped a Zopiclone and it's almost 6am. Fuck me. Tomorrow is going to be a late start. I envy people that can sleep as soon as their head hits the pillow. Gonna watch Pacific Rim and try and drift off. Night BL.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Am I the only one who treats my asshole with care and respect by using wipes?



God bless you! Finally, someone else who uses wipes!

We need a dating site. People who use TP can hook up and those who go the extra mile with wipes can find one another and mate.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I meant finding a mate, not actually mating as in reproducing. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Tubbs

It's all fun and games until someone gets pregnant iirc.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Tubbs said:


> It's all fun and games until someone gets pregnant iirc.



I was about to laugh, but not funny if it happens, shit gets real.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Animals
> 
> None of y'alls ass is clean



This just might be the best post I’ve ever seen!

And with that, I’m going back to bed.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I use 1 ply now.



1 ply...Don’t lie, your finger pokes through that thin tissue right to your asshole all the time while you’re wiping. It’s ass play at this point.

_“Break on through to the other side!”_


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> I mod him exactly as I would anyone else. I delete some of his posts, I merge his posts, send him a message when I need to. I have to do the same for many of you.
> 
> This is a community made up of many different people all with different personalities, all from different walks of life. we are also all on various drugs at all times. We have various mental health issues. It has served me well over the years to look through everything a see a persons character. Cap is loving and funny person and accepts his own shortcomings. He doesn't try to hide from them.
> 
> @devilsgospel , any infractions given can be looked at by admins and reversed if necessary. It can all be fixed. In the future try to report these things as they happen or at least message someone if you're having a problem.
> 
> @✿Dai₷y✿* , *you tell me you think I'm doing a good job but then you say the problem is the Lounge mods? I don't really get it. We have been very open and responsive to any problems raised by anyone. Activity is way up since I started modding here. I feel like we've done a pretty good job making this a place everyone can feel comfortable and have fun.
> 
> @CoastTwoCoast , you like to talk shit, and that's fine. But you really ought to look in the mirror before you do. Reflect on the quirky beliefs and behaviors you have. The tantrums you've thrown. its Safe to say you've been no saint. So maybe try to work on yourself before you gang up on CH.




I am in a pretty shitty frame of mind, can't see that what is the state of affairs now being preferable to what we put time and energy into here especially Blue Phlame.

You remind me of him, at times, walking the tightrope of checks and balances, hope you come through for bluelight as there's more at stake than one swollen ego of a pampered smod relying on you.

This place means a lot, hope it continues for many in the future.


----------



## andyturbo

Everyone lets dance


----------



## schizopath

twice the luck with money, none left for with ladies.


Just a quick humblebrag.

First, manipulating words/sentences is incredibly easy. Its incredibly easy to give a person an impression that you want them to have.

Second, if you just dont see how I make trolling an art, well then you dont.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> God bless you! Finally, someone else who uses wipes!
> 
> We need a dating site. People who use TP can hook up and those who go the extra mile with wipes can find one another and mate.


----------



## schizopath

On average, less than 20 per cent of men have a penis larger than 6 inches. Those with a penis size closer to the seven inch mark are considered ‘very large’. Less than 3 per cent of men fall into this bracket.

+Seven inch = 3%? Huh.

Im starting to think I was born in the few percentages clubs.


----------



## RV Mystery Journey

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's sad when you're in your 30's shoplifting because you know you can't go another 10 years living like that.
> 
> I'm gonna die young and I know it and I don't care.  Life is overrated.  It's for the plebe breeders.


Nope. Somehow I developed a terrible shoplifting habit in my 30s and only as a child was I worse. I need to stop this shit because like you said I can't go on like this. Heck I don't want to go another day taking something from a shelf without paying and it is mainly health stuff. 

Addiction tore my health and finances up so bad that is how I justified taking health stuff recently without paying but it eats at conscience and I understand it isn't helping others nor my own psychological wellness and karma if you can dig that.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Christ, I still can't sleep. I just popped a Zopiclone and it's almost 6am. Fuck me. Tomorrow is going to be a late start. I envy people that can sleep as soon as their head hits the pillow.



I feel you... when I was younger I fell asleep so easy, these days it's hard unless I'm really tired.



RV Mystery Journey said:


> Nope. Somehow I developed a terrible shoplifting habit in my 30s and only as a child was I worse. I need to stop this shit because like you said I can't go on like this. Heck I don't want to go another day taking something from a shelf without paying and it is mainly health stuff.
> 
> Addiction tore my health and finances up so bad that is how I justified taking health stuff recently without paying but it eats at conscience and I understand it isn't helping others nor my own psychological wellness and karma if you can dig that.



I used to shoplift groceries all the time when I was on opiates.  Anything I could fit in my coat or cargo pants, I got really good at it.  I also used to steal bulk poppy seeds.  I was like 28 I think.  I got caught twice at 2 different stores, and one of them banned me but didn't call the cops (I go there all the time again now), and the other didn't even ban me and made me pay for them... though I pretended I didn't mean to, no idea why the guy didn't do more.

I don't do it anymore because I can afford not to now and it would be so dumb to get caught up for that.  It's definitely a rush but just not worth it to me at all anymore.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

When I got mad at my mom in my teens, I would storm out of the house and walk around the corner to Walgreens to steal lipgloss, all kinds of makeup. Took off the labels so I didn’t set off the alarm when I walked through the detector. I’d only buy a pack of gum to make it look like I bought _something_.

Those makeup corporations charge way too much anyway. Never ever got caught. Damn the man!

My dad is a popo, he would’ve kicked my ass if he knew.



Xorkoth said:


> I used to shoplift groceries all the time when I was on opiates.  Anything I could fit in my coat or cargo pants, I got really good at it.  I also used to steal bulk poppy seeds.  I was like 28 I think.  I got caught twice at 2 different stores, and one of them banned me but didn't call the cops (I go there all the time again now), and the other didn't even ban me and made me pay for them... though I pretended I didn't mean to, no idea why the guy didn't do more.
> 
> I don't do it anymore because I can afford not to now and it would be so dumb to get caught up for that.  It's definitely a rush but just not worth it to me at all anymore.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> My dad is a popo,


Aint no surprises here. Though so is my godfather whos currently in the psych ward.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Aint no surprises here. Though so is my godfather whos currently in the psych ward.



My dad was an incredible cop! He was even on the news for saving a baby.

He’s retired now so he chills with scotch and a cigar. He’s the main photographer for Wild Bill’s Tobacco... Where he gets his smokes. He just hangs out and enjoys living in a country area. He lives right on a nature preserve. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## schizopath

Definitely sounds like an interesting man


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> On average, less than 20 per cent of men have a penis larger than 6 inches. Those with a penis size closer to the seven inch mark are considered ‘very large’. Less than 3 per cent of men fall into this bracket.
> 
> +Seven inch = 3%? Huh.
> 
> Im starting to think I was born in the few percentages clubs.



There’s no disagreement here, but be humble with your powers.


----------



## schizopath

My day went well, Ive been having a blast today.

Im the humblest not humble person there is!


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> When I got mad at my mom in my teens, I would storm out of the house and walk around the corner to Walgreens to steal lipgloss, all kinds of makeup. Took off the labels so I didn’t set off the alarm when I walked through the detector. I’d only buy a pack of gum to make it look like I bought _something_.
> 
> Those makeup corporations charge way too much anyway. Never ever got caught. Damn the man!
> 
> My dad is a popo, he would’ve kicked my ass if he knew.



This sounds like every girl I went to school with in my hometown lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

good afternoon peeps.
gettin high and wising all a wonderful time on earth today.


----------



## Xorkoth

I didn't hit my vape all last night or today, until just now... I felt substantially better before I did.  Nicotine is a stupid drug, I have no idea why I feel compulsed to use it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I didn't hit my vape all last night or today, until just now... I felt substantially better before I did.  Nicotine is a stupid drug, I have no idea why I feel compulsed to use it.



I'm only into it for opioid/gaba drug enhancement tbh. Work too really gives me the urge to smoke. But yeah it's dumb I need to quit soon.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Just now another person at the library started yelling "CORONA!" because someone sneezed.
> 
> Most rowdy day at the library in a while, despite this type of shit happening often.


What u doin at library all the time? U work there?


----------



## Xorkoth

I recent;y quit cigs and switched to a vape... the problem is I never smoked every day, I only did it when going out or doing band stuff.  Now I am always hitting the vape.  Fortunately I have never gotten nicotine withdrawal, even when I hit my vape (I used to vape and switched to cigs to quit LOL) morning to night every day for years.  I have always been able to just not do it (like when visiting my mom who absolutely hates tobacco with a fiery passion) and immediately feel better, all I get are mental cravings.  Which makes it all the more strange that I keep coming back to it.


----------



## schizopath

About ejaculating on a clients face on opiates subreddit

"Would it be wrong to suggest this to an attractive female client? Just wondering lol. No asking about pulling out a Westein, more of a Louis CK "


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> What u doin at library all the time? U work there?



Nah i just chill there before work sometimes to get out of the house.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I recent;y quit cigs and switched to a vape... the problem is I never smoked every day, I only did it when going out or doing band stuff.  Now I am always hitting the vape.  Fortunately I have never gotten nicotine withdrawal, even when I hit my vape (I used to vape and switched to cigs to quit LOL) morning to night every day for years.  I have always been able to just not do it (like when visiting my mom who absolutely hates tobacco with a fiery passion) and immediately feel better, all I get are mental cravings.  Which makes it all the more strange that I keep coming back to it.



Lol that's the classic vape problem. When I used my juul I would consume way more nicotine than when I smoked cigs. Then I started using both so I essentially just got further into using nicotine. Not the great fix everyone thinks.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Nah i just chill there before work sometimes to get out of the house.


Fuck I’m jealous. U got time to kill before work?
I’m always rushin round like a loon so I’m not late


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm wicked punctual and give myself plenty of time. 

When i worked at the bank i was the first one in every morning. Now that i'm in retail i punch in 15-30 min early most of the time.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> I'm wicked punctual and give myself plenty of time.
> 
> When i worked at the bank i was the first one in every morning. Now that i'm in retail i punch in 15-30 min early most of the time.


What time u start?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In the corporate world i'd show up around 8AM. We had clients in Germany though and i ran their accounts so it was to my benefit.

In retail i have random ass schedules.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I feel you... when I was younger I fell asleep so easy, these days it's hard unless I'm really tired.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to shoplift groceries all the time when I was on opiates.  Anything I could fit in my coat or cargo pants, I got really good at it.  I also used to steal bulk poppy seeds.  I was like 28 I think.  I got caught twice at 2 different stores, and one of them banned me but didn't call the cops (I go there all the time again now), and the other didn't even ban me and made me pay for them... though I pretended I didn't mean to, no idea why the guy didn't do more.
> 
> I don't do it anymore because I can afford not to now and it would be so dumb to get caught up for that.  It's definitely a rush but just not worth it to me at all anymore.


Can't relate, chronic insomniac since birth here...


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> On average, less than 20 per cent of men have a penis larger than 6 inches. Those with a penis size closer to the seven inch mark are considered ‘very large’. Less than 3 per cent of men fall into this bracket.
> 
> +Seven inch = 3%? Huh.
> 
> Im starting to think I was born in the few percentages clubs.


That puts me in the 20%, but not the 3%, no complaints yet haha


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Can't relate, chronic insomniac since birth here...



High five insomnia crew  used to have night terrors as a kid too. I sleep like shit it's one of the reasons I use downers. I follow all those sleep hygiene things and I still just stare at my ceiling through the night unless I'm fucked up.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> That puts me in the 20%, but not the 3%, no complaints yet haha


2 girls Ive fucked have told me that why do you got so big and Ive been like "why are they trolling me?"


----------



## schizopath

3 day still manic and overly happy


----------



## schizopath

A drug vendor is selling wc paper on dark web. I cant breath


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> A drug vendor is selling wc paper on dark web. I cant breath


i don't even buy tshirts from Amazon cuz they never fit right. i prefer a face 2 face transaction.


----------



## schizopath

In my honest opinion you can never go wrong with fully white wc paper.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Idk about you guys but sobriety is fucking boring. I just quit the drugs that I cant do and eventually I cant do any drug.

I think I can continue using opiates for maybe 10 more years and stims, if I get them scripted, forever.


----------



## Xorkoth

Sobriety is boring for a while after you stop drugs regardless of any other factors, and it's boring forever if you don't fill your time with other stuff that makes you feel fulfilled.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After being tested 3 times a week for several months, they're back to testing me once a week. I'm so tempted to smoke a tinsy bit of crack.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> After being tested 3 times a week for several months, they're back to testing me once a week. I'm so tempted to smoke a tinsy bit of crack.



Reckon it's not worth it... how much longer do you have of mandated testing?


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I feel like Ive been awake two days but also dont feel like chilling yet since its only 19:00. Guess Im gonna play some matches, cook some food and go watch something.

Oh wait they are playing league of legends today. I ll go watch that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> After being tested 3 times a week for several months, they're back to testing me once a week. I'm so tempted to smoke a tinsy bit of crack.


that could end in empty stash ime


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Reckon it's not worth it... how much longer do you have of mandated testing?



3 months.



ghostandthedarknes said:


> that could end in empty stash ime



It could. I like my stash though. I have a gram of crack wrapped up then two points wrapped up. I'd just smoke the two points and keep my stash pretty, but one more violation and I go to jail.

I hope the fact that I'm fighting for section 8 housing will convince the judge to dismiss my case early.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> It could. I like my stash though. I have a gram of crack wrapped up then two points wrapped up. I'd just smoke the two points and keep my stash pretty, but one more violation and I go to jail.
> 
> I hope the fact that I'm fighting for section 8 housing will convince the judge to dismiss my case early.



Yeah, personally wouldn't fuck around if I have paper hanging over my head, tempting as it might be. I'd try and get my shit in order, get my housing sussed and then I'd be able to enjoy my high properly without worrying so much. I've never smoked crack though, though I have done my fair share of meth. Why not keep squirreling away and then have a big fuck off law enforcement party for yourself?


----------



## Xorkoth

Saying you're just going to do 2 points of crack when you have more crack than that would require a superhuman feat of behavioral engineering on your part to make come true.  With hard drugs... usually once you pop, you can't stop if there's more.  Totally wouldn't be worth it.  Plus what if they decide to test you again before a week, and were trying to fool you to see if you're trying to use on the sly?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have a massive stash right under my nose. I've done single shots of meth sitting on a half ounce. I'm really not worried about it, but i do think it would be a stupid move. 

Just a fleeting thought about smoking.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> After being tested 3 times a week for several months, they're back to testing me once a week. I'm so tempted to smoke a tinsy bit of crack.


Is it ever a tinsy bit of crack though?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You forgot the space between your final word and the punctuation.


----------



## Tubbs

Lol, no such thing ime.....


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> You forgot the space between your final word and the punctuation.


Fuck !

Killing myself now, thanks Maddy...


----------



## SS373dOH

This is what happens when you spend all your free time in a got damn library.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm in the library too RN.


----------



## devilsgospel

I just shot drugz up my butt all this extra toilet paper is gonna come in handy


----------



## Tubbs

Dont make me rob you of toilet paper..... I stocked up on more useful things tbh


----------



## devilsgospel

Tubbs said:


> Dont make me rob you of toilet paper..... I stocked up on more useful things tbh



You can try. While everyone else was buying toilet paper my parents were buying 5.56 and 9mm.


----------



## Tubbs

That was the more useful things I was speaking of..... I've got several thousand rounds stashed away......


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'm in the library too RN.


If you arent studying bank blueprints, youre wasting time.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> If you arent studying bank blueprints, youre wasting time.


i could find money in a bank without blueprints. deposit slips through......


----------



## devilsgospel

Man don't you hate it when you have to go out and meet up with some friends but you accidentally fix up some drugs and catch a wicked nod


----------



## Shady's Fox

who wanna fight

me


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Tubbs said:


> Lol, no such thing ime.....






I had to do it


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Shady's Fox

do u still got rice on ur fingers


----------



## schizopath

I want a girl who appreciates my farts


----------



## Shady's Fox

You Shady's kid, remember this. Keep the wheel up.


----------



## BK38

I'm sorry @schizopath


----------



## schizopath

Sometimes listening to music on 100% with headset is gonna get me deaf before 40


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Sometimes listening to music on 100% with headset is gonna get me deaf before 40


keep beatin off and you be like Helen Keller.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Helen Keller


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


>


you kids and your upside down crosses.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

upside down cross is a catholic symbol. it's the cross of st. peter because he was crucified upside down. learn to satan.


----------



## schizopath

Idk, I never said anything else. Symbolism is strong but those edgy symbols are just silly in my opinion.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Idk, I never said anything else. Symbolism is strong but those edgy symbols are just silly in my opinion.


i know you didn't say anything. bands just crack me up with symbols and not knowing what they are. they should just write music and leave religion to religious leaders.


----------



## schizopath

Well on their defense, they make schizophrenic horrorcore and symbolism is extra strong in schizophrenia.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Well on their defense, they make schizophrenic horrorcore and symbolism is extra strong in schizophrenia.


symbols are strong with everyone. advertising for example. I'm just saying these bands don't know the symbols meaning.





here's the real deal.


----------



## schizopath

Damn I always wondered what that symbol was


----------



## Tubbs




----------



## Tubbs

Good on you ghost


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Tubbs said:


> Good on you ghost


just passing on some facts i learned in school. for the record in no way do i back satan.


----------



## schizopath

I only listened to indie rock for 7 years. Then it was Tame Impala for 2 years. Then it was rap for a year. After that it was Witch house and Metalcore/deathcore for a year. Ive been looping 95% rap for 4 months.


----------



## mal3volent

Tubbs said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


>


----------



## BK38




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


Id fuck her in that makeup


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Id fuck her in that makeup


linda blair was actually pretty hot


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Imma be in a daze and prolly in a purple haze.
Loving life ATM regardless of ailments. Have a new friend and they are few and so far between. Lots in common and possible "hook-up" as yuggins are wont to express these days.
Since there is no bartender present I am outta here til i get back from asian karaoke bar. LOL One friend of 25 years is the bartender and he is _the best _bartender in the world;  I say this with confidence as the world is small, been to several countries and met multitudes of barkeeps.
Anyone wanna join me?
If not: Fuck it im a loner anyway.
Peace


----------



## schizopath

Id drink with you. We could go shooting and drink.


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> who wanna fight
> 
> me


I'll fight


----------



## schizopath

Damn I just thought that what amount of my posts/non verbal diarrheas are just the voices/straight input thoughts? Must be closer to 50%

I used to be logic etc but now Im like a fucking caveman


----------



## Tubbs

I also in no way support satan lol, I know those because I hung around with a young lady that dabbled in it.... I did it for the pussy guys


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Tubbs

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You fool, Satanism and to a better extent Santeria, defined:
> 
> 
> *Description*
> Santería, also known as Regla de Ocha, La Regla de Ifá, or La Religión Lucumí, is an Afro-American religion that developed in Cuba between the sixteenth and nineteenth centuries. It arose through a process of syncretism between traditional Yoruba religion and the Roman Catholic form of Christianity.
> 
> Don’t be scared of shit in ‘The Abyss’! It all goes down easier with a little bit of sugar water.
> 
> The creek


Someone take your jenkem grandpa? Never said I was afraid of anything princess.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Here you go:


r u eddie vedder?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I have a longer nail than him!


long nails for girls tho.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tubbs said:


> Someone take your jenkem grandpa? Never said I was afraid of anything princess.



Whoa whoa.. princess?

Easy killer.

_Fuckin scaredy cat.

_


----------



## Tubbs

I saw the long nails and got confused, sorry....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Apology accepted.

Just got off work going to slam some kratom and orange juice in 15 minutes when I get home to ma nigguhs


----------



## Tubbs

Then they gonna slam something amirite?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

They all smoke crack and or weed so maybe I can sell my little boy hole to add to the epic stash that I posted in pics of your stash, tubbs. $1,600 stash bro bro. 6 different drugas.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s how you toss and wash kratom! Orange  juice!



What's that mean?

CoastTwoCoast taught me it's the best mix.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> It's called a joke. You know, you'd think you would have caught on by now. You refused to put your name in, but you were in there talking shit, so for shits and giggles I added your name. It was ultimately deleted. Nobody cares. Let it go. If you're really that delicate maybe reassess whether or not this is a healthy environment for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Short temp bans are standard protocol in certain situations. Perfectly legitimate. If you think you were wrongly targeted or a mod has been excessive in their actions, please message your friendly neighborhood admins.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, some might make the argument that you have embarrassed yourself on several occasions. I know I have a few times since I've been here. You used to love CH. you "carried on" with him and Painful One for I think 15 or 20 pages in the abyss not too long ago. As for the forum, you haven't earned the right to speak for the forum, okay? Cap is a legend here and he always will be. Nothing you can do about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it welcoming to see someone bouncing off the walls, screeching about demons and witches? Probably not. The Lounge is a special place, and that is evident as soon as you stumble in here. There's a thread posted for new users to read to give them a heads up about what it's like. We're on top of it, don't you worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try. It will be hard though.


Captain heroin has a very long history and a lot is not legendary at all.

Noob.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> If you want details that bad PM me I don't really want to tell the whole story again here.


Jah knows what he's done over the years as does the admin as does owners which is why they are not responding to anyone as no one else matters.

Time to bail?

Prol time for bl to stop crying wolf.

Place is a joke, thought dad and new admin would have harm reduction  as some kind of emphasis but we all know what s up.  Has nothing to do with it anymore clearly.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

What a load of shit.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me too.

Lolllll.


----------



## BK38

About to hit the good ol' 4am mark. Trying not use any Zopiclone either and when I took Valerian root the other day I felt like total shit the next day...


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> OJ and kratom, yes good mix! Tried and true for me. I just try to not vomit the many grams of kratom it takes to get high. Orange juice really helps!


Don't bring juice into this.  He dindunuffin


----------



## DopeM

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Jah knows what he's done over the years as does the admin as does owners which is why they are not responding to anyone as no one else matters.
> 
> Time to bail?
> 
> Prol time for bl to stop crying wolf.
> 
> Place is a joke, thought dad and new admin would have harm reduction  as some kind of emphasis but we all know what s up.  Has nothing to do with it anymore clearly.


Wait wut?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> Wait wut?



Don't worry about it forgetful Jones.


----------



## DopeM

Imsoconfuze

He just didn't want to re splain hisself

Btw I got a pm from a parish pariah who is srybfkr what ha happened


----------



## jose ribas da silva

my life is basically a shit, I went out to have sex with a stranger, met a stranger, had sex, came back home to do drugs and live my anxiety alone, then I blame myself for being a piece of shit by remembering unimportant past facts. 

Cannot get out of this vicious cycle.


----------



## DopeM

The best part of being a goalie is learning to have a short memory

It's actually how I got into drugs

For the mammories


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Ok I'm v sick as in just a bad cold thing prol stumble around discord  later , def not up for explain it here as ppl get upset.

Fwiw i do rate ch as a person, maybe it's himself that can sort things out and no one else, get his shit together like we all should and work together on this.

The bs attitude he is above everyone else that mal etc unfortunately give out to members that are equally as welcome and wanted here  by others is the root cause of this, stop that shit and all will be well imo.

It's the lounge for all, after all.

Peace.

Koff koff

Splutter




Man  should go to hospital again but fuck that hate hospitals


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> get his shit together like we all should and work together on this.



Werd.

IIRC, he _does _want a "cuddle puddle".

I hope he doesn't mind me speaking for him.


----------



## DopeM

Ive found this gear to be quite effective at buffering the corvid myself.

Just ran to the grocery to get some shitty 9x5 bread pans (bc _someone_ misplaced the good ones in our last move) and there is literally no paper products in this place lol!

Good thing I always carry my trusty shit stick (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shit_stick) with me.  You see, Siddhartha always said, "shitpost softly and carry an agile shitstick"  this whole, "speak softly big stick" thing is just a #ripoff of ol' buddha


----------



## Hylight

i hope all is well ! 
i am soo depressed.

i had to take some early in the morning 
i was cramping up.
got better 

lol but now i am soo depresed.
sorry but dying would be nice for me right now.

but i do hope everyone is well and healthy.



i dunno maybe i have lyme disease ffs
what is so wrong always and these days. ☆


----------



## DopeM

What's with all you country bumpkins and your perceived Lyme disease 

Srsly... Wtf.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

DopeM said:


> What's with all you country bumpkins and your perceived Lyme disease
> 
> Srsly... Wtf.


i saw it on the internet. i think it was billy eyelash or someone else now


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ok I'm v sick as in just a bad cold thing prol stumble around discord  later , def not up for explain it here as ppl get upset.
> 
> Fwiw i do rate ch as a person, maybe it's himself that can sort things out and no one else, get his shit together like we all should and work together on this.
> 
> The bs attitude he is above everyone else that mal etc unfortunately give out to members that are equally as welcome and wanted here  by others is the root cause of this, stop that shit and all will be well imo.
> 
> It's the lounge for all, after all.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Koff koff
> 
> Splutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man  should go to hospital again but fuck that hate hospitals



what are you doing responding to week old posts and rehashing old drama on a Saturday night? Fuck.


----------



## schizopath

Its fucking sunday and nobodys posting shit


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Imsoconfuze
> 
> He just didn't want to re splain hisself
> 
> Btw I got a pm from a parish pariah who is srybfkr what ha happened



I would talk about it but now any post I make mentioning it gets deleted.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Werd.
> 
> IIRC, he _does _want a "cuddle puddle".
> 
> I hope he doesn't mind me speaking for him.



Yeah that's what face #1 will say.


----------



## schizopath

Lol guess it was too early for depression. Im getting all kinds of crazy ideas. I just cant stop feeling love.


----------



## schizopath

Somebody fight me. Im fucking pumping with adrenaline.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Somebody fight me. Im fucking pumping with adrenaline.



I'll hit you with a shovel


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I'll hit you with a shovel


Thatd be the only way to get my mood down. Other than confessing my love and shit falling apart as usual. But Im not fucking ready to confess it yet.


----------



## schizopath

Therefore watch me conquer and divide my attention to many people so none of you has any idea who Im so fucking manic about.

Even a stupid dog can learn new tricks.


----------



## andyturbo

I dont know about everyone else here but fuck I love smoking shards.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Even a stupid dog can learn new tricks.



BUT can a smart dog learn old tricks!?

Tell me schizooo!


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> BUT can a smart dog learn old tricks!?


First he needs to have better picture of himself and then educate himself about "the game"


----------



## andyturbo

Thanks man. I will sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## schizopath

I got atleast 3 more awesome bed time stories!


----------



## devilsgospel

andyturbo said:


> I dont know about everyone else here but fuck I love smoking shards.



Pass that glass yo

Would go great with these painkillers and the sleep deprivation I already have


----------



## schizopath

Borderline personality disorder would be much simpler if the manic love periods didnt usually involve some kind of fantasy shit

I need drugs.


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> I would talk about it but now any post I make mentioning it gets deleted.


Isn't that shit fucking annoying?


----------



## devilsgospel

DopeM said:


> Isn't that shit fucking annoying?



Oh yeah big time. Wish I would've taken advantage of the systemic corruption of having other people cover up copious fuckups and rule breaking when I was a mod.

I'm messaging every owner/admin until I get a response.


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Pass that glass yo
> 
> Would go great with these painkillers and the sleep deprivation I already have


I'm on day, uhhhhh *starts counting digits* *mutters to self* *shakes head* *yells indiscriminately at a shadow*, like 30 and I'm about rdy for a break


----------



## DopeM

devilsgospel said:


> Oh yeah big time. Wish I would've taken advantage of the systemic corruption of having other people cover up copious fuckups and rule breaking when I was a mod.


It's rly the only reason I ever wanted to get mod'd.  


That and access to the mod selfie thread.


----------



## schizopath

I need someone to program me a psychotic sex doll


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I need someone to program me a psychotic sex doll


----------



## DopeM

Hawt


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


>


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


I call it Bdsm Gollum cock


----------



## schizopath

How am I this stupid. Now I know why Im currently acting like this. I fucking lowered my zyprexa dose to 2.5mg like 4 days ago.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

toilet paper not included.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck my life. Here i am thinking that bunch of people i have talked privately have overdosed and died cause i havent seen them. It kinda sucks to not have Any social media.


----------



## BK38

3 days of sobriety... So looking forward to some Phenibut and booze. I just wish I had like an OZ of pot. France is pretty much shut down so I will have sweet fuck all to do. Whhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiinnnnnneeee


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Fuck my life. Here i am thinking that bunch of people i have talked privately have overdosed and died cause i havent seen them. It kinda sucks to not have Any social media.



I'm going through something similar right now I've been trying to reach my longtime friend (who has been struggling with addiction since I've known him) for like 2 weeks now. I'm hoping he just picked up and went to Europe again like he does sometimes. Even went back on facebook to try and find him.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> She wanted to Come to visit me in Finland but i Was in a another relationship and now shes dead.


Do u feel responsible?


----------



## devilsgospel

It's terrible man but in the end people make their own choices for better or worse. Sad fact of life. 

I'll be inconsolable if my friend is gone while I'm in another state about to move back by him. I'm trying to stay positive though, like I said sometimes he just goes to Europe on a whim to visit family.


----------



## schizopath

Hopefully your friends just sitting the corona out in Europe. 

And Hopefully she just found god or something.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck all kinds of feelings i have ignored for months.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can't stay awake at work. My coworker was supposed to get me coffee but I think she forgot. I'll have to text her - she's on break. Can't wait to get off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got my coffee - thanks for the support, dicks.


----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Just got my coffee - thanks for the support, dicks.



You know what's better than coffee?

O-Desmethyltramadol 

And coffee


----------



## Tubbs

Or d-Methamphetamine in your coffee.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

heroin. no cream, no sugar.


----------



## Tubbs

No Coffee either while were at it.... just gimme that dope


----------



## schizopath

I havent had this much feels in a long time.


----------



## Blowmonkey

You al like the cummies so much?   

Daddy be nimble Daddy be quick Daddy has a rock hard
dick ! 1⃣cummy 2⃣cummy 3⃣cummy 4⃣! Daddy cums
so much he can't cum any more! Ghost cummy Ghost cummy
don't be scared! There's always more cummies that can be
shared! Daddy makes me ☁squishy☁ Daddy makes me wetDaddy treats me
like his little pet! Send this to 69 TRUE Daddy's or else
you'll never get any cummies again


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> That and access to the mod selfie thread.


Looking at it gives you the same uncomfortable feeling as walking in on your parents as a kid..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuckin druggies.

Just got off work gunna slam some kratom. Just like last night. My life is so exciting I know I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Can't wait to get off.


Blers summed up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My addiction is drug fueled sex TBH.

You caught my Fruedian slip.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I havent had this much feels in a long time.



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Blowmonkey

I JUST NOTICED THERE'S A DEBATE WITH NO AUDIENCE


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> I JUST NOTICED THERE'S A DEBATE WITH NO AUDIENCE


----------



## Blowmonkey

>bernie keeps repeating there's an ebola crisis, this is gold, 2 senile men debating a sars and ebola crisis, wtf???


----------



## Hylight

im depressed an i don even gaf.
so yeah, welcome.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Blowmonkey

@Hylight not yet, wait here I know you like pics, CHEER UP!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Blowmonkey said:


> @Hylight not yet, wait here I know you like pics, CHEER UP!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wish i was stoned. Things are so much more interesting when i'm stoned.

Just took more kratom trying to get zonked on _something_.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ugh someone smash my head against a wall or shit on my dick.

Or get me off probation so i can shoot up crystal methamphetamines.


----------



## BK38




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think I prefer cigarettes on opiates to cigarettes on stims. Take it from a stim junkie.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's fucking sunday night what's everyone doing?


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> It's fucking sunday night what's everyone doing?


try to sleep and get through how ever many more days. it will go by fast. 
almost as fast as your binge could be ♡. 

dont worry be happy so that you will be happier . . . . 
if you know what i mean. you have to be smarter than that you are already brilliant. 
almost there heeeeee he. you are though ! 

make it last. like just sleep allot it will be soooo 
worth it. 
i have to go get beat down some more and work.
so remember. it's going to be ALL good !!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Is that a bad thing?


No, I was just surprised as fuck. Didnt expect them.


----------



## schizopath

Normal people thinking about their future: "then Im gonna do this and that"

Schizopath thinking about his future: "any loop that I get Im gonna live to my fucking fullest"


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Werd.
> 
> IIRC, he _does _want a "cuddle puddle".
> 
> I hope he doesn't mind me speaking for him.




You can be my proxy .

If you sit on my face and also your dad can sit on my face.

You should nude it up with us as you're all selfish assholes not doing so.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

When your cat is laying on your leg but you have to take a shit..


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You can be my proxy .
> 
> If you sit on my face and also your dad can sit on my face.
> 
> You should nude it up with us as you're all selfish assholes not doing so.



Still waiting on tiddies in my inbox


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> When your cat is laying on your leg but you have to take a shit..



Gotta shit your pants, kitty demands it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol Kitty demands it huh?

She does have this dead stare that sometimes frightens me.


----------



## Xorkoth

Blowmonkey said:


> You al like the cummies so much?
> 
> Daddy be nimble Daddy be quick Daddy has a rock hard
> dick ! cummy cummy cummy ! Daddy cums
> so much he can't cum any more! Ghost cummy Ghost cummy
> don't be scared! There's always more cummies that can be
> shared! Daddy makes me ☁squishy☁ Daddy makes me wetDaddy treats me
> like his little pet! Send this to 69 TRUE Daddy's or else
> you'll never get any cummies again



Hot


----------



## BK38

Got me some more vino, French wine is so good, even bottom dollar shit is like $15-20 bottle stateside. It's raining so I'm going to drink an excessive amount of wine and watch it come down. It's a good combo, Phenibut's kicking in too


----------



## w01fg4ng

mal3volent said:


> Go make a conservative thread in Ceps SOSO. I got your back.





Soso78 said:


> Ain’t u heard? CEPs is dead


All it took to troll Soso back into CEPS was a single post about transgenders.  I imagine soso is obsessed with sex because he doesn't get any.

How's your pretend girlfriend doing cupcake?


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> All it took to troll Soso back into CEPS was a single post about transgenders.  I imagine soso is obsessed with sex because he doesn't get any.
> 
> How's your pretend girlfriend doing cupcake?


Goin ok. She moanin like fuck so everything normal.
How’s ur partner? U gapping that asshole out?


----------



## schizopath

I want to get corona just to see if I could survive through it

Living in a easy mode 2k20


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Goin ok. She moanin like fuck so everything normal.
> How’s ur partner? U gapping that asshole out?


It's so obvious how closeted you are, bro.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Anyone know of anyone with corona virus?
As much hype it has  been given odds are that we know someone with it.
I observed yesterday that public is a bit off. First thing came to my mind was anarchy but, hey. Just seems that there is some of that "pack-mentality" happening and if not contained could get pretty ugly.
Fuck it let it happen I was _born _for this kinda shit. 
All the shit-talking comes to an end and MFs gotta get down with the get down. 
Lets get busy MFs!!
Gotta bring it to get it is all I got.
Haha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^


----------



## DamagedLemon

Hey gang. Who the heck are most of you?


----------



## w01fg4ng

WB, DL


----------



## CFC

PtahTek said:


> Anyone know of anyone with corona virus?
> As much hype it has been given odds are that we know someone with it.



yes, me. i'm in the 5th day of symptoms. probably means i caught it last sunday/monday-ish.


----------



## DamagedLemon

w01fg4ng said:


> WB, DL



Thanks, dude. Can you refresh my memory? Your handle doesn't ring a bell


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> It's so obvious how closeted you are, bro.
> [/QUOTE
> if u think u know me from my posts on bl u so far off the mark it’s funny.
> I contradict myself constantly and say stuff just for the sake of it. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Shady's Fox

DamagedLemon said:


> Thanks, dude. Can you refresh my memory? Your handle doesn't ring a bell




it's ur mom

haaa


----------



## w01fg4ng

DamagedLemon said:


> Thanks, dude. Can you refresh my memory? Your handle doesn't ring a bell


No problem.  Nothing to refresh as we've never communicated until now.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> who gives a fuck


her moans, apparently.


----------



## DamagedLemon

w01fg4ng said:


> No problem.  Nothing to refresh as we've never communicated until now.



Ah, well, nice to meet you!


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> her moans, apparently.


Nah women just moan and nag. U wouldn’t know that though cuz u into little bitch men


----------



## DamagedLemon

Shady's Fox said:


> it's ur mom
> 
> haaa



Classy


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Nah women just moan and nag. U wouldn’t know that though cuz u into little bitch men


Iron deficiency occurs when the body doesn't have enough of the mineral iron


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DamagedLemon said:


> Hey gang. Who the heck are most of you?


the artist formerly known as bob ross.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the artist formerly known as bob ross.



If by paints you mean drugs...perhaps


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> If by paints you mean drugs...perhaps


two hairs and some air iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

DamagedLemon said:


> Classy



as ur MOM


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


>



Duuuuude, enough of the toilet paper memes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Duuuuude, enough of the toilet paper memes


did you accidentally wipe your ass with your phone?


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did you accidentally wipe your ass with your phone?



Is that what that vibrating is?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Is that what that vibrating is?


mine's on ring. got sick of changing underwear.


----------



## alasdairm

hey @DamagedLemon ! what's new?

alasdair


----------



## DamagedLemon

alasdairm said:


> hey @DamagedLemon ! what's new?
> 
> alasdair



Hey Ali! Just came back from a snowboarding trip to find out that things have blown up over here, social distancing measures have now been introduced 
How are things with ya? Hope you have been keeping well! Hear that things are crazy in the U.S. 



Shady's Fox said:


> as ur MOM



Hey mama



ghostandthedarknes said:


> the artist formerly known as bob ross.


 
I fkn love Bob Ross. Paint me some happy trees?


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## DamagedLemon

I love it thank you. I once attempted to paint with Bob Ross while tripping on lsd, but never got so far as to get the paint brushes out. Just got lost in the Bob video instead.


----------



## Xorkoth

No problem, it was always one of the funniest Family Guy moments for me, and I immediately thought of it.


----------



## DamagedLemon

'If you tell anyone that that bush is there, I will come to your house and I will cut you'


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Duuuuude, enough of the toilet paper memes


i know right, where's mac a fee, when you really need 'em.


----------



## devilsgospel

Should I get regular DMT or 4-aco-dmt?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

4-AcO-DMT.


----------



## devilsgospel

Choices also include DET capsules and Moxy (MiPT)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Whatever, bro.


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Should I get regular DMT or 4-aco-dmt?



Never done DMT, am super curious about it actually. Have done my fair share of magic mushrooms n acid, but feel like that's the next logical step


----------



## Shady's Fox

@DamagedLemon 

Si, mami


----------



## DamagedLemon

I hear mixed reviews about DMT. Some people see aliens, some people find the meaning of the universe.


----------



## Shady's Fox

some people see ur mom

haha


----------



## BK38

DamagedLemon said:


> I hear mixed reviews about DMT. Some people see aliens, some people find the meaning of the universe.



and the negatives are...?


----------



## Shady's Fox

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> some people see ur mom
> 
> haha



Shady, you're not real. Sit your cup down


----------



## Shady's Fox

1

2

M...

ha


----------



## BK38

El stupido ^


----------



## BK38

I'm sorry Shady, I didn't mean it, but godamn you so crazy. Bless us with moar entertainment


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like his old username better.

Why hide from something that is so central to your way of functioning?

@Shady's Fox


----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna bless wit ur mom

haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The damage is real. And it's not a bad thing - it gives you character.


----------



## BK38

I can feel the glitches, even through text, but it makes Shady special


----------



## Shady's Fox

u can feel ur mother's glitches

am dyin


----------



## 6am-64-14m

every fuckin thread....


----------



## Shady's Fox

PtahTek said:


> every fuckin thread....



has ur mom


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> has ur mom


Prayers ♡ ?


----------



## Xorkoth

DMT and 4-AcO-DMT are different experiences.  If you want a few hours long trip sort of like mushrooms, get 4-AcO-MT.  If you want to be blasted out of a cannon for 15-20 minutes and go really far out, get DMT.



devilsgospel said:


> Choices also include DET capsules and Moxy (MiPT)



Wut, DET??  I have never once been able to find that.  Oh wait you mean 4-HO/AcO-DET don't you?


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> DMT and 4-AcO-DMT are different experiences.  If you want a few hours long trip sort of like mushrooms, get 4-AcO-MT.  If you want to be blasted out of a cannon for 15-20 minutes and go really far out, get DMT.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut, DET??  I have never once been able to find that.  Oh wait you mean 4-HO/AcO-DET don't you?



Diethyltryptamine I think? Supposedly just n,n DET. I read about it on erowid and apparently it's like if DMT lasted 20 minutes and had a larger body load and empathogenic effects at the expense of little to no visuals. Meh I'm gonna pass on that I want visuals.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wow, crazy, been wanting to add DET to my collection for almost 20 years.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> DMT and 4-AcO-D


TX For le info


----------



## DamagedLemon

BK38 said:


> and the negatives are...?



Good question


----------



## alasdairm

DamagedLemon said:


> How are things with ya? Hope you have been keeping well! Hear that things are crazy in the U.S.


i feel like we've been pretty insulated from it until about a couple of days ago when things changed: businesses closing temporarily; store shelves starting to empty; etc.

i work remotely so i'm pretty well set up for 'social distancing' 

this was pretty much the winter that never happened - i was golfing a lot. but, a storm hit and it hasn't stopped snowing here for nearly 3 days... can't go ride because all the ski resorts are closed now.

oh well. i am catching up on a lot of tv and movies 

alasdair


----------



## DamagedLemon

alasdairm said:


> i feel like we've been pretty insulated from it until about a couple of days ago when things changed: businesses closing temporarily; store shelves starting to empty; etc.
> 
> i work remotely so i'm pretty well set up for 'social distancing'
> 
> this was pretty much the winter that never happened - i was golfing a lot. but, a storm hit and it hasn't stopped snowing here for nearly 3 days... can't go ride because all the ski resorts are closed now.
> 
> oh well. i am catching up on a lot of tv and movies
> 
> alasdair



I heard that it's been quite a dry winter in Lake Tahoe, probably a good thing to be catching up on tv and movies. Glad to hear that you are well


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My cat is sneezing a lot, and might have corona. Apparently, a dog has contracted it in some god forsaken place.



fake news, neither dogs nor cats can contract it


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^Cats and dogs can definitely contract coronavirus. We just don’t know about the new Covid-19 strain. There has been a dog that tested positive for Covid-19 and is in quarantine.
> 
> I was joking lightly with my post!
> 
> -wizard





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^Cats and dogs can definitely contract coronavirus. We just don’t know about the new Covid-19 strain. There has been a dog that tested positive for Covid-19 and is in quarantine.
> 
> I was joking lightly with my post!
> 
> -wizard



Hey wizard, I hope you get sick.


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^Cats and dogs can definitely contract coronavirus. We just don’t know about the new Covid-19 strain. There has been a dog that tested positive for Covid-19 and is in quarantine.
> 
> I was joking lightly with my post!
> 
> -wizard



You're a bit of a dick Wizard, I've noticed.

*SARS-CoV-2 and domestic animals, including pets*

On Thursday, February 27, Hong Kong’s Agriculture, Fisheries, and Conservation Department (AFCD) reported that samples obtained on February 26 from the nasal and oral cavities of a pet dog (a 17-year-old Pomeranian whose owner had been diagnosed with COVID-19) had tested “weak positive” for SARS-CoV-2, using a real time reverse transcriptase polymerase chain reaction (RT PCR) test. A fecal sample was negative. Testing was repeated on February 28, March 2, and March 5 with continued “weak positive” results (nasal and oral sample, nasal sample, nasal sample, respectively). The RT PCR test is sensitive, specific, and does not cross-react with other coronaviruses of dogs or cats. A “weak positive” result suggests a small quantity of SARS-CoV-2 RNA was present in the samples, but does not distinguish between RNA detected from intact virus and fragments of RNA. To better understand what this means, additional testing has been, and continues to be, conducted.
Part of that testing is serology to see if the dog is mounting an immune response to the virus. An acute phase sample was negative, indicating there are currently not measurable amounts of antibodies to the virus in the dog’s blood. This does not mean the dog is not infected with the virus, because it is not uncommon to have a negative result in earlier stages of infection. It can take 14 days or more for measurable levels of antibodies to be detected. A second “convalescent” phase sample will be obtained later for further testing. In addition, gene sequencing of the SARS-CoV-2 virus from the dog and its close human contacts has been done and the viral sequences are very similar.
Experts from the School of Public Health of the University of Hong Kong and the College of Veterinary Medicine and Life Sciences of the City University of Hong Kong believe the consistency and persistence of the results suggest the virus may have spread from the infected people to the dog in this particular case. Follow-up serology is pending.
Testing has been conducted by the laboratories of the AFCD and the School of Public Health of the University of Hong Kong. The latter is an accredited reference laboratory for the WHO for the testing of SARS-CoV-2.
This pet dog is one of two pet dogs under quarantine in separate rooms in a facility at the Hong Kong Port of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge; the second pet dog has had negative results of tests for the virus. The pet dogs are being cared for and neither has shown any signs of being ill with COVID-19.
In other testing, IDEXX announced on March 13 that it had evaluated thousands of canine and feline specimens during validation of its new veterinary test system for the COVID-19 virus and had obtained no positive results. The specimens used for test development and validation were obtained from specimens submitted to IDEXX Reference Laboratories for PCR testing.
Considering this information in total, infectious disease experts and multiple international and domestic human and animal health organizations (CDC, OIE, WHO) agree there is no evidence at this point to indicate that pets can spread COVID-19 to other animals, including people.
Although there have not been reports of pets becoming sick with COVID-19, out of an abundance of caution, it is recommended that those ill with COVID-19 limit contact with animals until more information is known about the virus. If you are ill with COVID-19, be sure to tell your physician and public health official that you have a pet or other animal in your home. Have another member of your household take care of walking, feeding, and playing with your pet. If you have a service animal or you must care for your pet, then wear a facemask; don’t share food, kiss, or hug them; and wash your hands before and after any contact with your pet or service animal. You should not share dishes, drinking glasses, cups, eating utensils, towels, or bedding with other people or pets in your home. Additional guidance on managing pets in homes where people are sick with COVID-19 is available from the CDC.
For responsible pet owners, preparing in advance is key. Make sure you have an emergency kit prepared, with at least two weeks’ worth of your pet’s food and any needed medications. Usually we think about emergency kits like this in terms of what might be needed for an evacuation, but it’s also good to have one prepared in the case of quarantine or self-isolation when you cannot leave your home.
While we are recommending these as good practices, it is important to remember there is currently no evidence that pets can spread COVID-19 to other animals, including people.

*QED: You have an overly long nail and I'd kinda like to beat you up, you stupid fuck.*


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hope you get sick too asshole! Read what you posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Dogs Get COVID? – American Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Dog owners have concerns about the novel coronavirus COVID-19: Can dogs get COVID? Do dogs spread coronavirus? Here's everything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org



You're a fear-monger in general and a bit of a shit. I know you've posted on DF and other places and I find your air arrogant and aloof. From the article you posted: "Dogs can contract certain types of coronaviruses, such as the canine respiratory coronavirus, but this specific novel coronavirus, aka COVID-19, is believed to not be a threat to dogs."


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nice! Threatening a new member with physical violence and a wish for me to get sick.
> 
> Isn’t time to suck your father off asshole. Go blow yourself out of a cannon!



Take your bullshit elsewhere you good-for-nothing-shit-mongering-wizard. Looking through your posts... lol, you ain't shit. Also, I'd fuck your mother, but she's too riddled with venereal disease and idiocy. It shows in you - Catch up old man.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, you just think I’m cute and wanna fuck me. Suck some of this wizard dick... huh?



You wish. I hate you and you're pathetic. You're a pseudo-intellectual piece of garbage, a magical one, one that keeps appearing in this forum, over and over.


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Take your bullshit elsewhere you good-for-nothing-shit-mongering-wizard. Looking through your posts... lol, you ain't shit. Also, I'd fuck your mother, but she's too riddled with venereal disease and idiocy. It shows in you - Catch up old man.





BK38 said:


> You wish. I hate you and you're pathetic. You're a pseudo-intellectual piece of garbage, a magical one, one that keeps appearing in this forum, over and over.



what's with all the hostility??  if you don't like him, just ignore him


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> what's with all the hostility??  if you don't like him, just ignore him



Iz true and I'm kinda drunkenly trolling. I only half think he's a sub-par shit-spouting wizard.


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> Iz true and I'm kinda drunkenly trolling. I only half think he's a sub-par shit-spouting wizard.



he seems utterly harmless and mostly friendly mate ❤


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> he seems utterly harmless and mostly friendly mate ❤



I suppoooooooose.... Damnit, i WANNA FIGHT


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> I suppoooooooose.... Damnit, i WANNA FIGHT



hmm, we could probably do with a thread dedicated to fytes, where BLers get teamed up as adversaries. i can think of a few regulars who'd be up for a bout or two


----------



## BK38

I


CFC said:


> hmm, we could probably do with a thread dedicated to fytes, where BLers get teamed up as adversaries. i can think of a few regulars who'd be up for a bout or two


wanna take Shady, but I'll need like.... an OZ of Meth , good tunes and a hype man.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> DJ Shadow is great.








Where your Arthritis meds at?


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Iz true and I'm kinda drunkenly trolling. I only half think he's a sub-par shit-spouting wizard.



Being an occultist myself I would like to point out that this accurately describes wizards in general.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doesn’t Rocky get beat in _Rocky ?_


Irrelevant, the fight has left my body. Don't care anymore. Go cast some spells elsewhere ol' long nailed wizard dick.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Doesn’t Rocky get beat in _Rocky ?_


he's wearing apollo's trunks. he wins that fight iirc


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I will thank you @BK38! I was going to go that anyway... so... “liberate tuteme ex inferis”... in other words:



Deeeeeeeeeeeep stuff ol' wizard. I have a juvenile response for you, which is all you warrant:


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> fake news, neither dogs nor cats can contract it





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^Cats and dogs can definitely contract coronavirus. We just don’t know about the new Covid-19 strain. There has been a dog that tested positive for Covid-19 and is in quarantine.
> 
> I was joking lightly with my post!
> 
> -wizard





BK38 said:


> Hey wizard, I hope you get sick.
> 
> 
> You're a bit of a dick Wizard, I've noticed.
> 
> *SARS-CoV-2 and domestic animals, including pets*
> 
> On Thursday, February 27, Hong Kong’s Agriculture, Fisheries, and Conservation Department (AFCD) reported that samples obtained on February 26 from the nasal and oral cavities of a pet dog (a 17-year-old Pomeranian whose owner had been diagnosed with COVID-19) had tested “weak positive” for SARS-CoV-2, using a real time reverse transcriptase polymerase chain reaction (RT PCR) test. A fecal sample was negative. Testing was repeated on February 28, March 2, and March 5 with continued “weak positive” results (nasal and oral sample, nasal sample, nasal sample, respectively). The RT PCR test is sensitive, specific, and does not cross-react with other coronaviruses of dogs or cats. A “weak positive” result suggests a small quantity of SARS-CoV-2 RNA was present in the samples, but does not distinguish between RNA detected from intact virus and fragments of RNA. To better understand what this means, additional testing has been, and continues to be, conducted.
> Part of that testing is serology to see if the dog is mounting an immune response to the virus. An acute phase sample was negative, indicating there are currently not measurable amounts of antibodies to the virus in the dog’s blood. This does not mean the dog is not infected with the virus, because it is not uncommon to have a negative result in earlier stages of infection. It can take 14 days or more for measurable levels of antibodies to be detected. A second “convalescent” phase sample will be obtained later for further testing. In addition, gene sequencing of the SARS-CoV-2 virus from the dog and its close human contacts has been done and the viral sequences are very similar.
> Experts from the School of Public Health of the University of Hong Kong and the College of Veterinary Medicine and Life Sciences of the City University of Hong Kong believe the consistency and persistence of the results suggest the virus may have spread from the infected people to the dog in this particular case. Follow-up serology is pending.
> Testing has been conducted by the laboratories of the AFCD and the School of Public Health of the University of Hong Kong. The latter is an accredited reference laboratory for the WHO for the testing of SARS-CoV-2.
> This pet dog is one of two pet dogs under quarantine in separate rooms in a facility at the Hong Kong Port of Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge; the second pet dog has had negative results of tests for the virus. The pet dogs are being cared for and neither has shown any signs of being ill with COVID-19.
> In other testing, IDEXX announced on March 13 that it had evaluated thousands of canine and feline specimens during validation of its new veterinary test system for the COVID-19 virus and had obtained no positive results. The specimens used for test development and validation were obtained from specimens submitted to IDEXX Reference Laboratories for PCR testing.
> Considering this information in total, infectious disease experts and multiple international and domestic human and animal health organizations (CDC, OIE, WHO) agree there is no evidence at this point to indicate that pets can spread COVID-19 to other animals, including people.
> Although there have not been reports of pets becoming sick with COVID-19, out of an abundance of caution, it is recommended that those ill with COVID-19 limit contact with animals until more information is known about the virus. If you are ill with COVID-19, be sure to tell your physician and public health official that you have a pet or other animal in your home. Have another member of your household take care of walking, feeding, and playing with your pet. If you have a service animal or you must care for your pet, then wear a facemask; don’t share food, kiss, or hug them; and wash your hands before and after any contact with your pet or service animal. You should not share dishes, drinking glasses, cups, eating utensils, towels, or bedding with other people or pets in your home. Additional guidance on managing pets in homes where people are sick with COVID-19 is available from the CDC.
> For responsible pet owners, preparing in advance is key. Make sure you have an emergency kit prepared, with at least two weeks’ worth of your pet’s food and any needed medications. Usually we think about emergency kits like this in terms of what might be needed for an evacuation, but it’s also good to have one prepared in the case of quarantine or self-isolation when you cannot leave your home.
> While we are recommending these as good practices, it is important to remember there is currently no evidence that pets can spread COVID-19 to other animals, including people.
> 
> *QED: You have an overly long nail and I'd kinda like to beat you up, you stupid fuck.*





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hope you get sick too asshole! Read what you posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Dogs Get COVID? – American Kennel Club
> 
> 
> Dog owners have concerns about the novel coronavirus COVID-19: Can dogs get COVID? Do dogs spread coronavirus? Here's everything you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.akc.org





BK38 said:


> You're a fear-monger in general and a bit of a shit. I know you've posted on DF and other places and I find your air arrogant and aloof. From the article you posted: "Dogs can contract certain types of coronaviruses, such as the canine respiratory coronavirus, but this specific novel coronavirus, aka COVID-19, is believed to not be a threat to dogs."





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nice! Threatening a new member with physical violence and a wish for me to get sick.
> 
> Isn’t time to suck your father off asshole. Go blow yourself out of a cannon!





BK38 said:


> Take your bullshit elsewhere you good-for-nothing-shit-mongering-wizard. Looking through your posts... lol, you ain't shit. Also, I'd fuck your mother, but she's too riddled with venereal disease and idiocy. It shows in you - Catch up old man.





BK38 said:


> You wish. I hate you and you're pathetic. You're a pseudo-intellectual piece of garbage, a magical one, one that keeps appearing in this forum, over and over.



that was excellent


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> hmm, we could probably do with a thread dedicated to fytes, where BLers get teamed up as adversaries. i can think of a few regulars who'd be up for a bout or two



ive tried something like this multiple times but everyone gets all limp dicked when the lights are on


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I ate 10 days old meat yesterday and only after fifth bite I was like "theres something wrong with this food"


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


>



He looked the best with the black and blonde hair when he didn't have dreads


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> He looked the best with the black and blonde hair when he didn't have dreads


Yeah I agree he looked good back then.  Dreads look surprisingly good on him imho.

I personally fucking love that "for the last time" video. Its their best music vid.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> It's rly the only reason I ever wanted to get mod'd.
> 
> 
> That and access to the mod selfie thread.



If I were good looking I would not have a problem being a pic who're.

Are they not good looking?

Xolorppptttthhhh is quite good looking.

I suspect same of madness, in my head he is either a bath mat attached to a pogo stick or attractive.


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Bloodsport is my fucking jam.


----------



## schizopath

MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Bloodsport is my fucking jam.


Battle Royale is my kinda shit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@The Wizard of the Creek - eat a dick, nincompoop.

@BK38 - shove a dick up your ass, clit stain.

Can't believe i missed the shit show.

I can dish it out too!!!!!


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Id like to know the psychopathology of these self destructive periods I sometimes get. Are they just hypomania? Or somekind of schizophrenic repressed feelings?


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


>



is that belinda carlisle?

she always was one of my faves


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> is that belinda carlisle?
> 
> she always was one of my faves


Thats Yung Christ!


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Id like to know the psychopathology of these self destructive periods I sometimes get. Are they just hypomania? Or somekind of schizophrenic repressed feelings?



maybe you're just a bit fucked up and bored?


----------



## schizopath

Might be. I had 5 hour psychosis little over two weeks and it might just be how my brain now is, I guess.


----------



## schizopath

I did 2c-b + iv meth so I got what I deserved.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damn that sounds delicious.


----------



## schizopath

I was 20minute looping exactly the same thing for hours. I also thought I was on a freeway. Other than that, yeah it was more fun than usual.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> I also thought I was on a freeway.



That sounds awesome, man. I used to love driving when i lived in the suburbs and before i totaled my car.

I have yet to feel that feel of being on a freeway while not moving. A bit jealous. Unless it was frightening.

My buddy with schizophrenia is pretty high functioning - he says it's like having one foot in reality in one foot out.

Is that true?


----------



## schizopath

Driving must be the best activity for an antisocial person. I too fucking love it. I must have driven 50 thousand miles at this point.

I used to have this tuned Aero Saab when I was trying out this one sexy girl before I got so hammered at her birthday party that they threw my posse away. Soon after that the Saab got some faults and I sold it.

Thats totally true. I could definitely work even now, its just the other workers Im little scared about, and how are they gonna react with me. Its kinda just like having few screws loose.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Saabs are dope. I drove a Scion TC. Bitch screamed on the highway, but not like my Katana 800.


----------



## schizopath

That Scion seems like a quality car. Some kind of mix between an Avensis and Volvo cx70?

I didnt even know that you used to have motorbike. What happened to it?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Had to google Avensis, but yeah, seems similar.

Yeah well it was my dads but he gave it to me. My license got suspended for a DUI, then i totaled my car on the way to court while trying to pack a spliff in the fast lane, then i moved to boston so i didn't need a car or bike. My dad sold it.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Yeah well it was my dads but he gave it to me. My license got suspended for a DUI, then i totaled my car on the way to court while trying to pack a spliff in the fast lane, then i moved to boston so i didn't need a car or bike. My dad sold it.


My dad still owns me a car from a bet we made few years ago. Need to work before getting it so I could afford it though.

Do you like the public transport? In my current city theres barely any but the distances are shorter too.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My city has about 700,000 people, and it's actually fairly walk-able and definitely nice for bicycles, but i love public transportation. The trains hit all the spots aside from one ghetto neighborhood that they avoid like the plague. The buses hit everything in between. City buses, Amtrak to Chicago, Maine, NYC, etc and then commuter rails to the suburbs.   

My dad owes me money from bets too but he never intended on paying me.


----------



## CFC

the only bets worth having are those involving cake


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

they had those green bikes they park everywhere and you rent em with your bank card. lasted 1 summer here. dudes been on tv all winter tryin to sell em


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> My city has about 700,000 people, and it's actually fairly walk-able and definitely nice for bicycles, but i love public transportation. The trains hit all the spots aside from one ghetto neighborhood that they avoid like the plague. The buses hit everything in between. City buses, Amtrak to Chicago, Maine, NYC, etc and then commuter rails to the suburbs.
> 
> My dad owes me money from bets too but he never intended on paying me.


I only started using a bus in last place I lived in. Its loads more useful than I thought before. Might even get a job this time that I applied so hoping I can afford a car in the summer.

Damn, he sounds like a cunt.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We have "blue bikes" they're pretty popular. All the noobs ride them.


----------



## schizopath

If I dont get any of these jobs I applied to, Im 100% gonna start selling drugs full time.


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Xolorppptttthhhh is quite good looking.



Thanks girl



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I suspect same of madness, in my head he is either a bath mat attached to a pogo stick or attractive.



Fucking LOL


----------



## schizopath

Ive never actually done what the voices told me. 

 If I had always done what I thought Id be first of all dead 1000 times and second of all jailed 1000 times. They are just fucking thoughts after all.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

So a psychopath has greater capacity for violence but generally is less violent than a average person = sociopaths belong in jail


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

"Can I invade your poop holder with my meat sword?"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> "Can I invade your poop holder with my meat sword?"


 We already discussed that in the Cult thread.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> We already discussed that in the Cult thread.


----------



## schizopath

I dont need to have control, i would just love to have it.


----------



## schizopath

Damn theres a possibly legit new dark web market open that is currently selling drugs cheap as fuck. Guess Im gonna study those reviews and shit use another name and password if I decide to try it.

It took a full 30 seconds but its fucking fake.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone use *snip*?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Anyone use *snip*



I didn't care for it really. I can't use anything they sell lol *snip* has the good RCs so I'm staying there. When I can actually connect to it of course.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> If you wanna have a good laugh at the prices I have to pay, I could post a link to the market I use.
> 
> Tho Im currently talking with a new vendor who has VERY rare stuff and Im interested to see if he could prove it in a wickr that hes legit.



I would not recommend posting onion links here I'm pretty sure that's against the rules. Plus it's A SECRET.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, it propably is.

I really really fucking hope this vendor turns out to be a legit one cause I could either try new wonderful drugs or start flipping 1 k in a week with his prices. His pics atleast look legit but who knows.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah, it propably is.
> 
> I really really fucking hope this vendor turns out to be a legit one cause I could either try new wonderful drugs or start flipping 1 k in a week with his prices. His pics atleast look legit but who knows.


if you ever just suddenly stop posting on here I'm just gonna assume you got busted.


----------



## Xorkoth

Not only do we not post links but mentioning the name isn't cool either as that makes it pretty easy to find if people know about that stuff.  So I'm gonna clip those names out, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if you ever just suddenly stop posting on here I'm just gonna assume you got busted.


Thatd be the only reason for me to completely stop. However they can only keep me for a 4 days max so fear not


----------



## devilsgospel

Yeah let's all dial it back a bit with this pseudo Scarface talk we're just chillin not giving the DEA a reason to monitor us/BL anymore than they probably are.


----------



## schizopath

While You kept laughing At my posts i Was purely doing the right thing, and well something Else too, cause what Else could i do? Act on my emotions?  No. Nobody wants that. Not even me.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> While You kept laughing At my posts i Was purely doing the right thing, and well something Else too, cause what Else could i do? Act on my emotions?  No. Nobody wants that. Not even me.



???


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> ???


Nothing to you. Lol. Just Schizo being Schizo. 

Metaphorically i meant that if i follow my feelings im going to hell.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah i Can see that my friends post might have came from behind the trees


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Are any of you changing your drug buying habits, because of this pandemic? Have you hoarded drugs in preparation of not being able to leave your home for a few weeks?
> 
> Just curious...
> Wizard



Sort of.

Kind of.

But not really.

Lock down is you can go straight to and from work nothing else here and doesn't apply to dealers so he can home  deliver still.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Do u feel responsible?


Are you still being a dork?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> what are you doing responding to week old posts and rehashing old drama on a Saturday night? Fuck.


Gfy

Sort out your bs and there wouldn't be any bs.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Nothing to you. Lol. Just Schizo being Schizo.
> 
> Metaphorically i meant that if i follow my feelings im going to hell.



I....will take your word for it?


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I....will take your word for it?


Dude im good with You. You couldnt understand trust me it would be like a book that has literal puke inbetween pages.


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Are you still being a dork?


I’d say more of a cunt than a dork


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> I’d say more of a cunt than a dork



That's fairly normal.


This thread still is utter shit, containment policy ftw


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Gfy
> 
> Sort out your bs and there wouldn't be any bs.



a week ago I'm doing a good job, now I'm responsible for everything

i guess two threads in STH aint enough, we have to have drama here too.

lol


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> a week ago I'm doing a good job, now I'm responsible for everything
> 
> i guess two threads in STH aint enough, we have to have drama here too.
> 
> lol



Yet the one individual who is a walking drama engine can't even be referenced in conversation...there's a common denominator.


----------



## Hylight

my heart hurtsss.

. . . . . . . Howww Darrrrrrre Me


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> LOL You call me dumb, lets play a game of chess.



Settle down there Einstein


----------



## Hylight

i never had to taper before. i didn't even know what it was or wtf .
i'm sure the one's that know don't even know wtf.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> a week ago I'm doing a good job, now I'm responsible for everything
> 
> i guess two threads in STH aint enough, we have to have drama here too.
> 
> lol


Hey man, as I said, sort out your shit proper and maybe shit won't happen.

Besides, who started those threads?

Talk to the op, was not me, that's your boss.


Take it up with him, not me.


----------



## mal3volent

O    
     /\  __O 
     >  > \


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

mal3volent said:


> O
> /\  __O
> >  > \







*that's soo hot ! *


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Love you hylight.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Painful One - How are you doing?

Was trying to PM you but got an error..


----------



## schizopath

I remember in the sixth grade when a girl called me a creep when I told her I liked her. Ahh, the good old times.


----------



## schizopath

So what if I cause drama? We have few that kind of persons around here and you dont see me complaining about them even when they try to target-trigger me.

Atleast I dont bully any users here and do my best to help people.


----------



## schizopath

Ooof, I see now how and why this loop started. Thankfully I can end the loop for good by myself.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I remember in the sixth grade when a girl called me a creep when I told her I liked her. Ahh, the good old times.


I LOVE creeps BUT ONLY if I don't hate them  !!


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> I LOVE creeps BUT ONLY if I don't hate them  !!


Whats better than a creep? 

2 creeps.


----------



## schizopath

Tbh everyone my bad for the dumb shit ive pulled especially recently.


----------



## Hylight

will you be my creepopath ☹ 

i just can't get my mind off of you
your too creepy not to be true. 

You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you
You'd be like heaven to touch
I want to hold you so much
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive
You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you

Pardon the way that I stare
There's nothing else to compare
The sight of you leaves me weak
There are no words left to speak
But if you feel like I feel
Please let me know that it's real
You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you

I love you *CREEPY* and if it's quite all right
I need you *CREEPY* to warm the lonely nights
I love you *CREEPY*, trust in me when I say
Oh *CREEPY* baby, don't bring me down I pray
Oh *CREEPY* baby, now that I've found you stay
And let me love you *CRREEPY* let me love you

*YOU YOU YOU ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY

CREEPY *together together together 
i feel alive again 
i am back in creepy high school 
and I LOVE YOU . . . .  

*CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY CREEP YOU 

LET'S CREEP OJAY ? *

OR GEE, JUST CREEP ME 
CREEP ME ONE CREEP ME TWO 
CREEP ME THREE
COME AND JOIN A CREEPY FUN TIME 
INCLUDING ME
*BUT I'M A CREEPY*


Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful *CREEPY *world
I wish I was *CREEPIER*
You're so fuckin' CREEPIER

But I'm a *CREEPY*, I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I wanna have control
I wanna a perfect body
I wanna a perfect soul

I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so fuckin' *CREEPY*
I wish I was *CREEPIER*

But I'm a creep, I'm a CREEPY
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here, oh, oh

*CREEPING* out the door
CREEPING
CREEP*ING
CREEPING*

Whatever makes you *CREEPY*
Whatever you want
You're so fuckin' *CREEPY*
I wish I was *CRREEPIER*

But I'm a creep, I'm a bit *CREEPIER*
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here

Creepy Creepy, who's the saddest of them all
But I don't have to see I know it's gotta be me

Every time the wind blows at my window
I rush to see if its too CREEPY
And the Creepyness fill the rooms when you're not Creepy
And I wish that I could walk right through the floor

Creepy Creepy  who's the saddest of them all
But I don't have to see I know it's gotta be me

Every night in dreams you Creep me as
I remember things 
like that  i'm not CREEPY
And the sun comes up by and a new day's dawnin'
But nothing's CREEPIER for I still love you yet

Creepy Creepy who's the saddest of them all
But I don't have to see I know it's gotta be me

the good news IS
kindling is REAL
so beautiful people beautiful people
be so very careful !!! !! !! !

CREEPY people
CREEPY people

i have to run and get
some CREEPY dabs

REAL QUICK
before my low dose wears off
and i get CREEPY stomach cramps again

i don't want the waste of toilet paper
joke to backfire

loooooly

and this is my CREEPY song to ME !!!

special report

I'M A CREEPY

edit: as in wtf is with the CREEIENESS

i have CREEPY creepy. Creeeepy ?
CREEEEEPY stomach cramps FFS ! !!













*STAY CREEPY FOR ME ♡♡♡♡♡♡*


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Tbh everyone my bad for the dumb shit ive pulled especially recently.


First rule about doing dumb shit is never apologise for doing dumb shit.


----------



## schizopath

Too good to be True


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> So what if I cause drama? We have few that kind of persons around here and you dont see me complaining about them even when they try to target-trigger me.
> 
> Atleast I dont bully any users here and do my best to help people.



Don't worry man you're awesome. 



schizopath said:


> Whats better than a creep?
> 
> 2 creeps.


----------



## Hylight

please always be my creepy for me ! ♡ please


----------



## Hylight

*ME:* kindling CREEPS me out

*Kindling*: who's fault is dat ! Whooops ! 
whoop whoop.


----------



## Xorkoth

Kindling is indeed creepy.  As is just about everything else it would seem.


----------



## euphoricc

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS WEDNESDAY~!!!!!! CHEER`S M88~!!!!!!!!!! N-E WAY - i started off with 3 mg klonopin acpl of dabs1800mg gabapentin
might add 6 or 1200 more should be a fu day kids are going home ahhaahha


----------



## schizopath

If I had any common sense I would have deleted this account about 4 times at this point.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But you have a big dick.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> So what if I cause drama? We have few that kind of persons around here and you dont see me complaining about them even when they try to target-trigger me.
> 
> Atleast I dont bully any users here and do my best to help people.




True


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> If I had any common sense I would have deleted this account about 4 times at this point.



Don't do that man, we'd miss you


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> But you have a big dick.


Fucking lol. I dont think i have a big Dick. Regret ever posting it.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Don't do that man, we'd miss you


Yea i wont. Whenever i drop down from Mania i just get excessive amount of shame. Thanks for telling me im awesome. I could be in a Lot worse Depression if i didnt get few posts like that today.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's not _not _big.


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My dick is 7 inches, measured from asshole to tip.
> 
> Is that big?


No it’s not. It’s like sayin my cock is 3 foot measured from my shoulder to the tip


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I constantly have a bulge in my pants but i'm not even that big.

It's either my big swinging balls or everything is just hiked up too high.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> You're just too good to be true


Im a boring fuck irl, but luckily Im not held back by my retardet tongue online


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude i can relate.

I'm really boring. Don't have much to say. But sometimes i just go off the handle and do things absolutely nutty.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> But sometimes i just go off the handle and do things absolutely nutty.


Yeah, that is the zone where things happen.


----------



## Soso78

I’m starting a group in my area to stir up trouble lol
Shops are sellin £2 hand sanitizer for £20 baby formula too.
I think we should start smashing there windows in protest.
Wish me luck


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> @Painful One - How are you doing?
> 
> Was trying to PM you but got an error..


Hi,

I am killed right now. 
have flu virus.
not feeling good.

Be back as soon as I can.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Please be safe. I just caught PercocetVirus. Time to hunker down 





Painful One said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am killed right now.
> have flu virus.
> not feeling good.
> 
> Be back as soon as I can.
> ❤


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

People will suck the Coronavirus right outta you!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It’s 7 pm and the neighbor has his shitty music blasting. Fuck you. The Coronavirus should get you, you fuck!


----------



## BK38

How shitty we talking?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It’s 7 pm and the neighbor has his shitty music blasting. Fuck you. The Coronavirus should get you, you fuck!


you seem angry today. what you need is a long foot massage and a good titty suckin. I'm here to help


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you seem angry today. what you need is a long foot massage and a good titty suckin. I'm here to help



Mmmm ok


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> How shitty we talking?



It’s the worst, trust me!


----------



## BK38

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It’s the worst, trust me!



Got decent headphones and quality tunes to counteract it? Sorry about the sub-par blasts through the air


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> Got decent headphones and quality tunes to counteract it? Sorry about the sub-par blasts through the air


Yeah I’m about to drown it out with great rock music. Not worried.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Mmmm ok


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B92jtyUhqrr/
> 
> This is the main reason coRONE keeps spreading around the world.
> 
> I get it. This guy is fascinating to listen to!



Hey shit-wizard, we ain't done yet. This is the abyss and you're a waste of space. Eat shit. I have no malice in my heart - but for you, i'll make an exception.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Eat a dick bag mother fucker. Go back to sucking your father’s phat dick. You’re about as useful an elbow rash or dick pox! Both I am cursing you with.
> 
> PS Don’t fuck with people who practice Santeria, or fucked up shit other normal satanists practice.
> 
> -Wizard



Lol, Eye of newt, you're a motherfucker, you think I suck my Dad's dick, I didn't, but I did your mother. She was a shitty lay and I tasted her..like fish filet, she was an easy tray. Well more like a tray that no one cleans up. If my cup runnith over, your cup is full of cum.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wow. You’re a necrophiliac! So you’ve been fucking my 14 year old mother’s copse. That’s not really a good insult, and more an insult on you, you fucking skullfucker assfart
> 
> Wizard



You need to work on your insult game, it's lame tbh. Yeah I fucked your dead mother, before she was dead, she could never satisfy me until she was dead; she gave better head in her necro-state, until now I will masturbate to her deadened state.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s fine she’s dead, fuck all her dead bones, stick one up your dick hole. Point is, you suck your still alive father’s cock. You probably eat his asshole out too, you silly saladtosser.
> 
> That shit is gross and you are still my bitch.
> 
> Wizard



You wish you could dispense wisdom you salad-tossing motherfucker, I said "Hi" to your mom, but you just disrespect her and duck her. You've got issues man, you Wizard try hard, you think you wax lyrical, but you're a retarded bard. You can can call me a bitch, but I'm in control of the switch, but there's no point in flippin, you're already a tich. You ain't shit to me or the universe at large, you threaten Santaria, but you're just cursed on a barge. You're dumb as hell and the bells now chime, you're like Corona these days, sans the lime.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Aww. You’re a rapper... Well OK!
> 
> -Wizard



wow, you just cottoned on? Christ you're slow.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah we all stugglin’
> 
> -Wizard



lol, thanks for letting me play my troll games. You're still a shit wizard tho. xx.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

“I don’t practice Santeria! I ain’t got no crystal ball! If I had a million dollars well I’d, I’d spend it all!“


----------



## schizopath

Is it just me or does "skullfucker" sound really fucking hilarious


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> If I had any common sense I would have deleted this account about 4 times at this point.


BUT YOU'RE NOT COMMON


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> “I don’t practice Santeria! I ain’t got no crystal ball! If I had a million dollars well I’d, I’d spend it all!“


If I could find that Heina
And that Sancho that she's found
Well, I'd pop a cap in Sancho
And I'd slap her down


----------



## Tubbs

SS373dOH said:


> If I could find that Heina
> And that Sancho that she's found
> Well, I'd pop a cap in Sancho
> And I'd slap her down


Daddy's got a new .45
And I won't think twice to stick that barrel straight down Sancho's throat


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I constantly have a bulge in my pants but i'm not even that big.
> 
> It's either my big swinging balls or everything is just hiked up too high.


I'm upper, upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
And I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
All the social papers say I've got . .  . . .  . .

I've got big balls
And they're such big balls

And he's got big balls,


higher
Everybody says I've got great balls of fire!


----------



## Tubbs

Oh god.....


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> BUT YOU'RE NOT COMMON


Even if i Was 1 in 100k there would be 55 like me just in Finland


----------



## Tubbs

You're the cookie cutter iirc.


----------



## Hylight

cream ?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> cream ?


Im more Louis CK type of guy than Weinstein


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

No


----------



## Squeaky

Is it true that if I untied my belly button then my asshole would fall out?


----------



## schizopath

Squeaky said:


> Is it true that if I untied my belly button then my asshole would fall out?


If it did, just tie it to a door and use it as a jump rope


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am killed right now.
> have flu virus.
> not feeling good.
> 
> Be back as soon as I can.
> ❤



We love you!!!! Feel better!


----------



## devilsgospel

Corona confirmed for PO. End is nigh.

I have a rebreather and a stack of bullets fwm.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Tubbs said:


> Daddy's got a new .45
> And I won't think twice to stick that barrel straight down Sancho's throat



Believe me when I say that I got something for your PUNK ASS!!!


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Believe me when I say that I got something for your PUNK ASS!!!


Nicee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> I'm upper, upper class high society
> God's gift to ballroom notoriety
> And I always fill my ballroom
> The event is never small
> All the social papers say I've got . .  . . .  . .
> 
> I've got big balls
> And they're such big balls
> 
> And he's got big balls,
> 
> 
> higher
> Everybody says I've got great balls of fire!


hello howard. how ya doin? friend, nextdoor neighbor. oh yeah, get your fucking jumbo jet off my airport.


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> “I don’t practice Santeria! I ain’t got no crystal ball! If I had a million dollars well I’d, I’d...“



...invest it all conservatively in a mutual fund and live off the interest"



Squeaky said:


> Is it true that if I untied my belly button then my asshole would fall out?



It is known


----------



## schizopath

I dont know about you guys but Ive always been friends with my dealers, except when I lived on the village. Would be SO FUCKING NICE to get pregabs or amphetamine fronted today. He knows that I keep my word.


----------



## schizopath

Reading some essential psychology that I should have read about 7 years ago completely shook my understanding of myself. Remember to stay with the truth guys.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Im more Louis CK type of guy than Weinstein


Lolol. That's wild. ROTFL MAO .


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Only n00bs pay for protein


----------



## devilsgospel

The corona virus did me a solid today guys I got changed to mail-in probation lmao no more officer son


----------



## Hylight

err uh okay


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> err uh okay


----------



## schizopath

Sadly Im more than ok, which is never good for me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> ...invest it all conservatively in a mutual fund and live off the interest"



OMG! It’s so hot how you think like that. Practical.


----------



## schizopath

If this nigga doesnt front me Im going ham on alcohol


----------



## Shady's Fox

am going to ham ur mom

haha


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> am going to ham ur mom
> 
> haha


Be my guest. Though dont be too surprised when my dad shoots you in your face.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Be my guest. Though dont be too surprised when my dad shoots you in your face.



shady would probably just dodge the bullet like Neo


----------



## schizopath

Mah dealer told me he trusts me. Fuck yeah some drugs.

Saucin', saucin', I'm saucin' on you
I'm swaggin', I'm swaggin', I'm swaggin' oh ooh


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> shady would probably just dodge the bullet like Neo


To be honest Im fairly sure that Shady has an actual fucking 2d face


----------



## schizopath

My current situation is telling me that its time to start making some money. Its been a while. Well next month is here soon enough.


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Feel better. Sending healing spells toward your general direction!
> 
> Love,
> -Wizard



Thank you Wizard!

I am feeling better today.
getting my morphine refilled is helping 

 Love you guys!


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> We love you!!!! Feel better!





devilsgospel said:


> Corona confirmed for PO. End is nigh.
> 
> I have a rebreather and a stack of bullets fwm.



Love you too @CoastTwoCoast


LMAO @devilsgospel 
No. Corona not confirmed. No Corona here.
carry on!


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hey @devilsgospel, what’s your fave thing to get at the Thai joint? I got drunken noodle shrimp. Delish!!! They also have sweet n’ sour chicken with big pieces of yummy mango added.


----------



## schizopath

.... What time is it???


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

"A moment ago"-o-clock.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wait no i mean 9:53 EST


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

feels like a million o'clock


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Hey @devilsgospel, what’s your fave thing to get at the Thai joint? I got drunken noodle shrimp. Delish!!! They also have sweet n’ sour chicken with big pieces of yummy mango added.



I'll eat anything Thai

'Specially pussy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

they been known to cook a cat or two


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Reading some essential psychology that I should have read about 7 years ago completely shook my understanding of myself. Remember to stay with the truth guys.


I always thought I was a romantic but now = mind blown


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Have you ever seen a clit implode, schizopath?


----------



## schizopath

Sadly no. But Ive seen my life implode many times.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sad face, dude.

I'm excited to get hopped up on adrafinil.


----------



## schizopath

You got adrafinil?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

'bout to.

Can't be detected on drug test.

Muahaha.


----------



## schizopath

Fucking nice. Literal stim streroid.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> 'bout to.
> 
> Can't be detected on drug test.
> 
> Muahaha.



I almost grabbed some of that but the website I use suspended shipping to my state. I can still get modafinil but now that I report to NOBODY for probation I might just go amphetamine instead boi.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck off with calling me boi I'm still on probation you inconsiderate little butt-nugget.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Fuck off with calling me boi I'm still on probation you inconsiderate little butt-nugget.



I like how I got off (in a way) quicker than you despite being sentenced in Nov 19 lmao


----------



## schizopath

No wonder schizophrenics love smoking. Had my first cig in 6 hours and felt like an literal orgasm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was sentenced in April 2018.


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> am going to ham ur mom
> 
> haha



I'm pretty sure every single person in this thread has gone ham on your mom, Shady.  I haven't seen her post in a while... too busy riding dicks is my highly educated guess.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I was sentenced in April 2018.



Oh so you got 2 years then. I was pissed off getting 1 having heard others getting 6 months. The again I did read on reddit about this guy getting 2 years for 2 addys. Fuck that.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I want to fuck Shady's mom (again) with Shady under the bed, tied up like a hog, so he can hear her scream my name and feel the cum drip through the mattress onto his face.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Oh so you got 2 years then. I was pissed off getting 1 having heard others getting 6 months. The again I did read on reddit about this guy getting 2 years for 2 addys. Fuck that.



I got 18 months, then 4 added on top for naughty behavior.

It was a violent felony so i can't complain. But i do anyway.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I want to fuck Shady's mom (again) with Shady under the bed, tied up like a hog, so he can hear her scream my name and feel the cum drip through the mattress onto his face.


This sounds like something I would do


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Shady’s mom is getting more action than me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is that saying something?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Is that saying something?



Nah, just an observation. haha


----------



## schizopath

Kinda fucking mad that I didnt apply for a music mod. The position would have been mine. Atleast they selected a good mod.


----------



## schizopath

Schizo the type of nigga to feel most alive in a position of power


----------



## BK38

Fuuuuuck it. I'm gonna power through today. 1000mg Phenibut down the hatch, had a glass of wine, a ciggie n I'm gonna brew some coffee up. Takes like 3 hrs for the Phenibut to hit me properly anyways. Which means the store will open up and I'll buy some more booze, maybe make mixed drinks today.


----------



## BK38

Damn, DOOM Eternal looks fucking badass. I don't think my CPU has the specs to run it, but man, looks like they put a lot of work into it, did the title justice...


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Damn, DOOM Eternal looks fucking badass. I don't think my CPU has the specs to run it, but man, looks like they put a lot of work into it, did the title justice...


You heard of Star Wars Fallen Order? That game seems fucking amazing. Im trying to buy it soon.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> You heard of Star Wars Fallen Order? That game seems fucking amazing. Im trying to buy it soon.



I might have seen a trailer. Looks pretty cool. I haven't gamed properly for ages though. I'm thinking once I'm working again properly, I might reward myself with a PC capable of playing newer titles.


----------



## schizopath

Sounds good. I too hope I get a job. Horribly sick and tired of just being at home or a trap house.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Sounds good. I too hope I get a job. Horribly sick and tired of just being at home or a trap house.



Yeah man, it's not fun oscillating between those two. Have been there before. I just hope the world economy doesn't take a gigantic shit. I've got to get a job again too or become some kind of world renowned author and make bank off the residuals


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Mah dealer told me he trusts me. Fuck yeah some drugs.
> 
> Saucin', saucin', I'm saucin' on you
> I'm swaggin', I'm swaggin', I'm swaggin' oh ooh


That got damn credit. Dead it. You think a crackheads paying you back, shit forget it.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I've got to get a job again too or become some kind of world renowned author and make bank off the residuals


If someone can do it, its you.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> If someone can do it, its you.



Well, I got time with this quarantine BS, so hopefully I can work up the motivation to write something decent. I'm thinking some kind of druggie cross-cultural novella. Would take some planning though, think I'd need to set up some character development, some scenes and areas of adversity to overcome etc. I'd like to write something that was Chuck Palahniuk -esque. He's the guy who wrote Fight Club, but I actually prefer his other books. Invisible Monsters and Rant by him are some of my all time favorites.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> That got damn credit. Dead it. You think a crackheads paying you back, shit forget it.


I have never not paid a debt.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Chuck Palahniuk -esque. He's the guy who wrote Fight Club,


You have got to go fucking nutty to write the thing he does. Hes as cray cray that Im based on some videos Ive seen on him.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Well, I got time with this quarantine BS, so hopefully I can work up the motivation to write something decent. I'm thinking some kind of druggie cross-cultural novella. Would take some planning though, think I'd need to set up some character development, some scenes and areas of adversity to overcome etc. I'd like to write something that was Chuck Palahniuk -esque. He's the guy who wrote Fight Club, but I actually prefer his other books. Invisible Monsters and Rant by him are some of my all time favorites.


Tldr 

...so are books.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I have never not paid a debt.


You never burned loan stores in 3 different towns? 

You call yourself a junkie ?!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> You have got to go fucking nutty to write the thing he does. Hes as cray cray that Im based on some videos Ive seen on him.



Yep, but he's a damn brilliant writer. Fight Club was actually my least favorite from him and that's the one everyone knows him for. By his own admission, the film is better than the book. I agree.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> You call yourself a junkie ?!


Barely tbh


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Tldr
> 
> ...so are books.


?


----------



## schizopath

Finland has an credit system that can go "negative" if its negative you pretty much cant get any loans, apartments and you gotta pay everything with cash. I wouldnt have gotten this apartment if I didnt have positive credit report.

I have literally maximized my survival.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck ti shit. imma call in (work) about 5am to let em know fuck off.
imma come up with some cash to make it worthwhile. 
carona bullish imma be here 
it'll give a server a chance to make money.... cool as hell with that as there are no servers employed atm here. want to take my shift? knowbody wants it but if i tell em i gotta get me they understand.
lol
peace


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> fuck ti shit. imma call in (work) about 5am to let em know fuck off.
> imma come up with some cash to make it worthwhile.
> carona bullish imma be here
> it'll give a server a chance to make money.... cool as hell with that as there are no servers employed atm here. want to take my shift? knowbody wants it but if i tell em i gotta get me they understand.
> lol
> peace


Have a corona


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had to make sure i was at 24/7...
imma be up all night and will entertain for knowledge.
ha\
i need a break
imma get one soon'
wanna know]
a lot
help me plz
i will b here forever but need companionship.
lone brings cold and i am warm
plz


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Finland has an credit system that can go "negative" if its negative you pretty much cant get any loans, apartments and you gotta pay everything with cash. I wouldnt have gotten this apartment if I didnt have positive credit report.
> 
> I have literally maximized my survival.


That's pretty much how all first world countries operate.

When you're a proper junkie, you tend not to give about a shit credit scores.


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> had to make sure i was at 24/7...
> imma be up all night and will entertain for knowledge.
> ha\
> i need a break
> imma get one soon'
> wanna know]
> a lot
> help me plz
> i will b here forever but need companionship.
> lone brings cold and i am warm
> plz


Avatar. Dude or a chick ? Are they fightin' or fuckin' ?


----------



## schizopath

@PtahTek Youre an top 5 poster. I hope you have a good day.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> @PtahTek Youre an top 5 poster.


No clue... prolly inapropriate but thinkin of so,me really *deep thoughts... and not a ttease.
blunt
thank you @schizopath
i think you are a gem.
Ypur posts hint at and show something other. like what the fuck are we looking for.... ooh yeah the dope man
lol



SS373dOH said:


> Dude or a chick ? Are they fightin' or fuckin' ?


someone else here may know but all metadata is stripped so.... this i am quite confident (of recognition)




schizopath said:


> @PtahTekI hope you have a good day.


And to you as well as those close to you. 
Wish i could fly....


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> No clue... prolly inapropriate but thinkin of so,me really *deep thoughts... and not a ttease.
> blunt
> thank you @schizopath
> i think you are a gem.
> Ypur posts hint at and show something other. like what the fuck are we looking for.... ooh yeah the dope man
> lol


Its a hard lifestyle. I applied to 3 jobs few days ago and waiting now if they take me. Lately few people I thought hated me told me they liked me alot. Like what the fuck?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hey man there a virus out ther  there is no job
bunker down. make sure there is food for a few days at least. use your fuckin brain instead if the sword. only if needed does onwe cut but the cut is both ways.
fuckin chilll
if anyone gets on your ass tell them to go oit  n pubkllicc and get a job get asrrrested for being a chicken-head... lolo
 fuckin round'
love tA skiz
i know its wrong  but 
ther
;P


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> what the fuck?


my fuckin chant, baby.
hells heah


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> my fuckin chant, baby.
> hells heah


You are my kinda nigga


----------



## 6am-64-14m

if u only knew the half of it....


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> if u only knew the half of it....


Believe me, I do know. Thats why I said youre my kinda nigga.   I like you BECAUSE OF IT


----------



## schizopath

Lil Peep is just too good

She said, "Why you got so many tattoos?"
So when your daddy see me, yeah, he know I'm bad news


----------



## schizopath

Fucking nice, just smoked a cig in my balcony naked after sauna.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

im out here onna limb in a cufew waiting on some base. lol i feel like im in the twilight zone. nothin but ambulance and popo out atm... cept me.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

strange
edit: got 3 bars and 600mg pregab if they roll on me... imma be out for a min. hahaja

bout 4am here....


----------



## schizopath

Currently trying to trade my pregabs for subutex or amphetamine


----------



## schizopath

I fucking love all agentic extroverts like you PhahTek


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> subutex


i heard that was the shit, bro. never had it but prolly will eventually.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hello again. I passed out after this early mornings weed and Valium. Anyhow just picked up my supplier and now we going out for drinks and a little bit of gambling. I always laugh at him when I see how much money he loses, then I mock him by asking him "how many bags you gonna have to sell to make up for that" lol. And tomorrow I need to babysit his one kid.. But yeah think today is gonna be awesome cause I'm gonna get a lot of freebies today.


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> i heard that was the shit, bro. never had it but prolly will eventually.


It has antidepressant effects also. I get lucid dreams from a 4mg+ dose. Subutex is fucking underrated.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Coffeeshroom

PtahTek said:


> i heard that was the shit, bro. never had it but prolly will eventually.


I don't really see why people like it for recreational use. Or maybe that's cause I've been using opiates my whole life and all sub's do for me is minimize WD with no high. But I guess if you not an opiate user it will have different effects on you. And I'm so pissed as most pharmacies around me are out of stock of subutex and I need to restock as I only have 6mg left on me. So I'm also trying to hunt down a pharmacy near that has or can get stock, so I can stock up again. Not sure if this corona virus is the reason for the shortage all of a sudden here by us for subutex.


----------



## schizopath

Fact is that subutex is good if you havent done opiates too much


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Fact is that subutex is good if you havent done opiates too much


Agreed, if I take 2mg as directed I feel nothing but if I snort just 1mg I get a slight head rush or high that lasts about 30 min but nothing more or worth enjoying as a high.


----------



## schizopath

Just bummed enough money for a full subutex


----------



## schizopath

Fuck yes nowits sure I ll be getting bupre


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Just bummed enough money for a full subutex


Living the dream


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> Living the dream


Pretty much


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

i cant post a gif man

aye man


----------



## SS373dOH

When I had a dependency, adding weed was the only way I could nod from subs.


----------



## Shady's Fox

he smokes weed, he's a bad boai

omaga

haha

how much do u smoke yo


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> he smokes weed, he's a bad boai
> 
> omaga
> 
> haha
> 
> how much do u smoke yo


I dont smoke foo, I'm sober now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

stfu

did i ask you something?

what are these balls on ya since wheeen

huh


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> stfu
> 
> did i ask you something?
> 
> what are these balls on ya since wheeen
> 
> huh


Yeah.. You did. 



Shady's Fox said:


> how much do u smoke yo


----------



## Shady's Fox

omaga

you retarded

leave me alone

geez

i thought you were something

visit the ghetto sometimes yo

it helps. You did prison for nothing apparently, haha.


----------



## SS373dOH

Which ghetto would you suggest ?


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> Which ghetto would you suggest ?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love it fuck face. Phenibut makes my mood so much better. If you can get prescribed Baclofen, it works on the GABA-b the same way and feel almost the same. It acts as a gabapentinoid at doses much higher than prescribed.
> 
> *warning* Do not take heroic doses of 120mg of Baclofen at a time. I have and it is unwise to drink too much with it. 1gm of phenibut and some alcohol sounds butt gravy to me buttfucker.
> 
> Be safe my friend that watches Vietnam puke porn and has dick pox (Yeah no joke!)
> 
> Fuck you, you silly saladtossing skullfucker. I think you’re a stupid little bitch that is now my pet. I will name you Silly and together we will rule the world!
> 
> -Creek


Thanx for being HR, I love it when you talk dirty shit muffin. I'll stick to my Phenibut for now. Also, go eat a bag of dicks you Santeria-practicing wannabe Haitian.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Just bummed enough money for a full subutex


----------



## BK38

ngl, you hawt in this pic


----------



## BK38

Also we were talking about shades fitting perfect... perfect man.


----------



## schizopath

Haha Thanks. Id fuck You too


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Haha Thanks. Id fuck You too



All day erryday


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


>


You are handsome too


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 - check out the GIF of us in "How do you picture loungers".


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


>


He's cute, madness is welcome lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## BK38

I am a bit fucked boys. Sleep dep, 1000mg Phenibut and like 400ml vodka in mixed drinks got me toasty.


----------



## schizopath

Fucking hell my friends. I got the subutex and just snorted 0,8mg. Lucid dreaming is almost here! Hope youre gonna have as good weekend as I.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Fucking hell my friends. I got the subutex and just snorted 0,8mg. Lucid dreaming is almost here!



I see you're still trading during the apocalypse lol


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I see you're still trading during the apocalypse lol


Appearances are important


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Just bummed enough money for a full subutex



You remind me a lot of Richard Chase only not covered in lady blood


----------



## devilsgospel

Everyone posting pics, but I know what the boys really want @mal3volent


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Everyone posting pics, but I know what the boys really want @mal3volent


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Everyone posting pics, but I know what the boys really want @mal3volent


Are you some kind of fuckboy-whisperer?


----------



## devilsgospel

I wonder how many pics of my skinny white boy legs are saved on your phone/computer


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> I wonder how many pics of my skinny white boy legs are saved on your phone/computer



As many as I'm sure you're imagining you dirty old man.


----------



## Noodle

~





> ...gonna raise my blood alcohol level until it dies.










...well ahead of the curve here.


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> I wonder how many pics of my skinny white boy legs are saved on your phone/computer



well you've been wearing pants a lot lately (too much) . Don't you ever wear shorts when you go out?

It's okay though... I've got several good shots of you coming out of the shower/drying off but frankly I need a better angle into your bedroom.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Noodle said:


> ...well ahead of the curve here.


I love old-school ministry scarecrow is the shit to, new stuff is ok 
dark side of the spoon is one of the best ministry albums 



you might already know this one is uncle Al's
side project


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

good jam @Noodle


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> well you've been wearing pants a lot lately (too much) . Don't you ever wear shorts when you go out?
> 
> It's okay though... I've got several good shots of you coming out of the shower/drying off but frankly I need a better angle into your bedroom.



It's getting warm so I'll start freeballin in these basketball shorts.

Yeah my apartment is not layed out well, I need more natural light. You'd like my new place a lot, more creeping room for you.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@devilsgospel 

Called the drug testing line, they now added a new phrase saying "please keep calling in for testing" before they say, "you are not scheduled to test". Haven't been tested for two weeks now.. I have court Tuesday, but after that... IDK... time to SMOKE SOME METH?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> @devilsgospel
> 
> Called the drug testing line, they now added a new phrase saying "please keep calling in for testing" before they say, "you are not scheduled to test". Haven't been tested for two weeks now.. I have court Tuesday, but after that... IDK... time to SMOKE SOME METH?



Ordinarily I would encourage such behavior but you're almost done man just stick it out. My worst fear is violating my drug court/probation and going back to Broward fucking County Jail. I have dreams about it.


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Ordinarily I would encourage such behavior but you're almost done man just stick it out. My worst fear is violating my drug court/probation and going back to Broward fucking County Jail. I have dreams about it.


What he said


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hmm.

What if I go to court Tuesday and confirm if they're open or not? Wait.. what if court is closed? This is all so tempting and I have 32 addies, 27 pins, half ounce coke, gram meth, gram weed, 1.2 gram crack, and a bag of half inch tip needles.

Dudeee this is too big a mind fuck.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> What if I go to court Tuesday and confirm if they're open or not? Wait.. what if court is closed? This is all so tempting and I have 32 addies, 27 pins, half ounce coke, gram meth, gram weed, 1.2 gram crack, and a bag of half inch tip needles.
> 
> Dudeee this is too big a mind fuck.


Nice stash. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Clear your paper and then get high free n clear bruh.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> What if I go to court Tuesday and confirm if they're open or not? Wait.. what if court is closed? This is all so tempting and I have 32 addies, 27 pins, half ounce coke, gram meth, gram weed, 1.2 gram crack, and a bag of half inch tip needles.
> 
> Dudeee this is too big a mind fuck.



Just reduce it to a passing urge like I do. I might not be the best example because I still do drugs (only difference being people don't think to test for them) but think of how epic your bender will be when this weight is off your shoulders for good.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay. Word.

I'll just get hopped up on adrafinil.


----------



## devilsgospel

Good boy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It feels so wrong. Everything in my body is saying "use". Just smoke a rock. Just slam a couple points. Whatever I'm over it.

Adrafinil and kratom until June. 

Someone change the topic I'm done bitching.

How's everyone doing, nice and toasted?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> It feels so wrong. Everything in my body is saying "use". Just smoke a rock. Just slam a couple points. Whatever I'm over it.
> 
> Adrafinil and kratom until June.
> 
> Someone change the topic I'm done bitching.
> 
> How's everyone doing, nice and toasted?



Just anxiously waiting to get Lyrica. All sweaty from work and in my underwear. Broken spirit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Could you have a drink in the meantime? When's lyrica coming.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> It feels so wrong. Everything in my body is saying "use". Just smoke a rock. Just slam a couple points. Whatever I'm over it.
> 
> Adrafinil and kratom until June.
> 
> Someone change the topic I'm done bitching.
> 
> How's everyone doing, nice and toasted?


know it


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Could you have a drink in the meantime? When's lyrica coming.



I should have it in like an hour. I would be drinking already but I need to make some important legal calls.


----------



## andyturbo

_Does the Coronavirus effect horses? Because if not im just gonna do heaps of ket and pretend im a horse. neiiigh_


----------



## devilsgospel

I just made the call to my probation officer here and I hope whoever I have to report to after I move is even half as cool as he is. "Yeah man make sure you pay those fuckers in Florida and thanks for not being a pain in my ass good luck to ya".


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


what kind or hay do gay horeses eat?


----------



## andyturbo

sewerslide.666mg said:


> what kind or hay do gay horeses eat?



Im sure your going to tell us


----------



## andyturbo

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



What a fantastic horse!


----------



## BK38

Holy shit I'm tired, still haven't slept in 24+  -- dying. Night BL.


----------



## mal3volent

sewerslide.666mg said:


> what do gay horses eat?


----------



## devilsgospel

Went and got my mfing Lyrica 300s I'm a happy boy. Gonna try snorting 150mg haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Soso78

Anyone on smack or crack anymore? 
wtf even is lyrica?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


>


that's it tell the man what he's won!!!...


----------



## andyturbo




----------



## devilsgospel

Soso78 said:


> Anyone on smack or crack anymore?
> wtf even is lyrica?



It's like GHB kinda.

Damn crackhead. Gotta get on the good pills bro.

I don't wanna touch no smack anymore I'll probably die from fentanyl or isotonitazene


----------



## Xorkoth

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's it tell the man what he's won!!!...



sewersliding into his butthole, is my guess


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Shady’s mom is getting more action than me.



Let’s go out and have some fun together C2C.
where you at?
(send me a p.m about that) 

We need a trip to Vegas or something.

I guess since we are all quarantined we could .....IDK....think of something to do!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> It's like GHB kinda.
> 
> Damn crackhead. Gotta get on the good pills bro.
> 
> I don't wanna touch no smack anymore I'll probably die from fentanyl or isotonitazene



Do you get bad withdrawals from Lyrica?


----------



## Xorkoth

I feel like such a boss right now at work, I built 3 projects which were total supposed to take 12-14 hours, by noon today.  And then I wrote from scratch a 600+ line code module and incorporated it into my system for data tabulations we run... it takes the raw output of our new system's reporting data and parses it in every which way so as to do 75% of the work we used to have to do manually, it's gonna save hours and hours on every single project we do forever.  Didn't even take long to debug because I can code motherfuckers.  Man I'm flying today, that not opiate addicted clarity and euphoria is a fucking high man.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> sewersliding into his butthole, is my guess


hahaha 0 no not again....
I only use mine for shitting


----------



## Xorkoth

Right but it wouldn't be yours, it would be his


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Fuuuuuck it. I'm gonna power through today. 1000mg Phenibut down the hatch, had a glass of wine, a ciggie n I'm gonna brew some coffee up. Takes like 3 hrs for the Phenibut to hit me properly anyways. Which means the store will open up and I'll buy some more booze, maybe make mixed drinks today.



I had a phenibut day yesterday, it was great.  Which means I am still having one today because it lasts so gloriously long.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> Right but it wouldn't be yours, it would be his





Xorkoth said:


> Right but it wouldn't be yours, it would be his


 right.... i miss read it


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

sewerslide.666mg said:


> right.... i miss read it


if he likes that sort of thing... put a boot on his neck...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Man check this shit out:
So last night !10pm) I hear a MF banging on my back door like it's the popo... I mean BANGIN!
So i grab the ar and quietly go out the front door and creep around the corner... sight on a MF standing by my porch which was ablaze. Yep... fire eatin shit up. I scream "HEY, MF! WHAT THE FUCK YOU GOT GOING ON?"... then i realize its my neighbor and drop the weapon (damn i wanted to bust off... not really)and went for the hose. Everything is OK but if it wasnt for ol boy we woulda lost a lot of shit. Surely we woulda gotten out safe and all but, damn....
Anyway it's nice to be able to post on one of the few devices I have. _See_...? Angels compassed about 360*... always.


OK. Hi fam


Xorkoth said:


> I feel like such a boss right now


you fuckin _are _boss, mf



Xorkoth said:


> I had a phenibut day yesterday, it was great. Which means I am still having one today because it lasts so gloriously long.


Yeah, had mine this morn and im feeling pretty fu**in smooth... like gravy, baby.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

andyturbo said:


>


wonder what those pills were???


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Do you get bad withdrawals from Lyrica?



I don't think I've used heavy enough to really notice. I had a day off yesterday and I felt shitty but that could be attributed to a few different thing both drug related and not.


----------



## mal3volent

sewerslide.666mg said:


> if he likes that sort of thing... put a boot on his neck...



nah you're safe bro I don't allow them queers in TL


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> I don't think I've used heavy enough to really notice.


Immabout out. Yeah.. shitty is the feeling and ime it doesnt take long for pregab usage to cause this. Careful, bro. Shit aint no joke. lol if it makes one feel so good one can imagine the opposite... and there is one.
Much respect


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> Immabout out. Yeah.. shitty is the feeling and ime it doesnt take long for pregab usage to cause this. Careful, bro. Shit aint no joke. lol if it makes one feel so good one can imagine the opposite... and there is one.
> Much respect



Oh I know I did the whole benzo thing a few years ago. I hear it's similar. I will hopefully never find out, but I'm not gonna lie to myself and say I'll do it responsibly.


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> Went and got my mfing Lyrica 300s I'm a happy boy. Gonna try snorting 150mg haven't tried that yet.



I was told snorting Lyrica would be smooth and nice. That was a lie.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> nah you're safe bro I don't allow them queers in TL


i was trying to make a joke lik





mal3volent said:


> nah you're safe bro I don't allow them queers in TL


I use to have a friend who was gay he would joke about fucking with a boot on the outher guys neck...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ya'll too gotdamn funny
killin me
guess i gotta die from sumpin

hey... what the fuck are you doing right this second?
im kinda reposed on the sofa wth laptop in lap (duh... go figure) and wanna get hammered but dont want to be "hng over" tomorrow AM.
think immaboout to eat somthin


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Fact is that subutex is good if you havent done opiates too much



Yeah if you don't have opiate tolerance, it's great.  Lasts like 36 hours of noticeable effects, great mood, good body feeling, lots of motivation/stimulation, if you push the dose a little you can get into semi-nod territory.  One of my faves recreationally honestly.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah if you don't have opiate tolerance, it's great.  Lasts like 36 hours of noticeable effects, great mood, good body feeling, lots of motivation/stimulation, if you push the dose a little you can get into semi-nod territory.  One of my faves recreationally honestly.



Never go over 2mg, get all that norbupe.


----------



## andyturbo

48hours on  Bluelight.. neiiigh


----------



## Shady's Fox

andyturbo said:


> 48hours on  Bluelight.. neiiigh



That's good. Harm-reduction purposes, I've been home all day since the outbreak. Let's hope we recieve good harm-reduction questions and not trolls.


----------



## andyturbo

Shady's Fox said:


> That's good. Harm-reduction purposes, I've been home all day since the outbreak. Let's hope we recieve good harm-reduction questions and not trolls.


Do you still listen to trance much?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I never did. There are couple trance tracks that I enjoy but I don't like the genre overall. You know how I love my techno, deep moody. Brunner's the best wizard out there to give it out. I can smoke a cigar and drink my coffee while I listen.







Recondite's genre.


----------



## SS373dOH

andyturbo said:


> Do you still listen to trance much?


Yep.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah if you don't have opiate tolerance, it's great.  Lasts like 36 hours of noticeable effects, great mood, good body feeling, lots of motivation/stimulation, if you push the dose a little you can get into semi-nod territory.  One of my faves recreationally honestly.


People use it for the mild "maintenance" high over here. I got tolerance to maybe 200mg oxy but 5mg bupre gets me lucid dreaming. And yeah, it was always one of my faves too, especially when I only needed like 0.3mg. Nowadays I use about 1.5mg twice a day sometimes, stupidly, more.


----------



## schizopath

Damn Im going back to sleep. It aint ever 8am here yet


----------



## andyturbo




----------



## schizopath

Lol

Finland celebrating 100 years of independency





Fuck fucking yes, might go at my friends parents house to play drum/guitar combo


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Lol
> 
> Finland celebrating 100 years of independency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck fucking yes, might go at my friends parents house to play drum/guitar combo


Song name ?


----------



## schizopath

Cooking some noodles & mild and crispy chicken. We ll see how this goes.

Getting one 300mg lyrica later and still got 2.5mg bupre left.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Cooking some noodles & mild and crispy chicken. We ll see how this goes.
> 
> Getting one 300mg lyrica later and still got 2.5mg bupre left.



From a dude that looks a lot younger than he is, somewhere between 14-16, you actually prove yourself to be much older thanks to your vocabulary. Do you like cooking? I mean, do you invest money in kitchen stuff?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Do you like cooking? I mean, do you invest money in kitchen stuff?


I like cooking cause I like eating good food   

Naa, when I moved out My parents and grandma gave me all of their extra cooking items and stuff so I dont need to buy anything.


----------



## Shady's Fox

See. Your parents loves you, they aren't toxic, you are lucky. Help to be helped, keep safe to be kept safe. How are you today?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah they do. And Im done blaming them. I was the firstborn of my generation in my immediate family.

Been good. Woke up asbout 7:00 and saw a friend in the morning.

How has your day been?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aha, that's cool. Me? Haha, nothing big. We had to go to my family, they needed supplies. Plus I bought some clothes for my nephew. For now, I've finished eating, I've finished my work. I am listening some music, my wife's and kid asleep. And.. I am here, smoking a cigar quietly. You woke so early, why haven't you slept more? Or maybe it was something important? Your spin your dices.


----------



## schizopath

I first time fell asleep about 7pm last night so didnt really need more sleep.

That sounds like pretty relaxed day with your family and now youre unwinding. You got any of that weed currently?


----------



## Squeaky

I 


devilsgospel said:


> I don't think I've used heavy enough to really notice. I had a day off yesterday and I felt shitty but that could be attributed to a few different thing both drug related and not.


I have a script for Lyrica. 300mg/day. That crap makes my teeth ache. And the wd’s are no joke-insomnia and scrambled thoughts. Make me wish I was dead. Stuff knocks me out. Guaranteed 2 hours after a big dose I’m asleep like I drank 10 shots of cheap tequila. Wake up the next day with a chemical hangover.


----------



## schizopath

Squeaky said:


> And the wd’s are no joke-insomnia and scrambled thoughts.


Dont ever cold turkey it. Youll get psychotic wds after been on them for years.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well I just got back from the pharmacy and there stock is low and that which they do have they raised the prices ridiculously. But regardless I was able to get Valium 10mg x10, bromazepam 6mg x10 and arem 5mg x10. Should do the trick for the next week or so.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I first time fell asleep about 7pm last night so didnt really need more sleep.
> 
> That sounds like pretty relaxed day with your family and now youre unwinding. You got any of that weed currently?



Occasionally. Only when I am very stressed.


----------



## devilsgospel

Squeaky said:


> I
> 
> I have a script for Lyrica. 300mg/day. That crap makes my teeth ache. And the wd’s are no joke-insomnia and scrambled thoughts. Make me wish I was dead. Stuff knocks me out. Guaranteed 2 hours after a big dose I’m asleep like I drank 10 shots of cheap tequila. Wake up the next day with a chemical hangover.



I got a little bit of that today, so I'm about to slow down a bit


----------



## schizopath

Damn Im nodding off, hope you guys have a good day too


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Bad aliens I presume.


Yeah they cant even feel their heartbeat because of their skinsuit


----------



## schizopath

Ive heard same kinda meth head theories... Atleast your partner doesnt call herself/himself as an "ancient alien historian"


----------



## schizopath

So it does me but I dont believe in them. They are just something fun to fool around


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I think she might be turning Scientologist.


----------



## Xorkoth

Squeaky said:


> I have a script for Lyrica. 300mg/day. That crap makes my teeth ache. And the wd’s are no joke-insomnia and scrambled thoughts. Make me wish I was dead. Stuff knocks me out. Guaranteed 2 hours after a big dose I’m asleep like I drank 10 shots of cheap tequila. Wake up the next day with a chemical hangover.



Bummer, for me Lyrica produces one of the greatest drug euphorias of any drug, it's like a cross between GHB, MDMA and a sort of mild dissociative.  I have only had it maybe a dozen times in my life but it's A+++ for me.


----------



## schizopath

Xork what is your occupation?


----------



## Xorkoth

Dual occupation:  computer programmer and musician (keyboards)


----------



## schizopath

Thats pretty fascinating combination I must say.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Xork what is your occupation?




He is a marine biologist


----------



## schizopath

Well atleast he could have been one


----------



## Xorkoth

It's amazing honestly, I almost went to college for music but I also enjoyed programming and made the very wise decision to get a computer science degree... now I have an amazing job with a nice salary, I work from home, and when my band is on the road I bring my computer and use my phone as a mobile hotspot and work on the road.  It allows me freedom to do whatever I want basically, and what I want is to play music.  If I was just a musician I would be constantly broke, my buddy's in a band that gigs like 200 days out of the year, goes across half the country, has been endorsed in magazines, and is so talented with a passionate following, and all of them have side jobs that are full-time or nearly full-time (except 2 of them have rich parents who give them money so they don't need other jobs), and they are all struggling to make ends meet despite working SO hard.

I actually have met 2 other keyboard players who are also computer programmers.



schizopath said:


> Thats pretty fascinating combination I must say.



I'm also God, and daisy's dad


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice.   I grew up playing classical piano for 11 years from when I was quite young, and I only read and recited sheet music.  I quit playing from age 18 to 30, didn't really mean to, and then rediscovered it.  Now I play 100% by ear and improvise, I still could never forget how to read sheet music though.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> It's amazing honestly, I almost went to college for music but I also enjoyed programming and made the very wise decision to get a computer science degree... now I have an amazing job with a nice salary, I work from home, and when my band is on the road I bring my computer and use my phone as a mobile hotspot and work on the road.  It allows me freedom to do whatever I want basically, and what I want is to play music.  If I was just a musician I would be constantly broke, my buddy's in a band that gigs like 200 days out of the year, goes across half the country, has been endorsed in magazines, and is so talented with a passionate following, and all of them have side jobs that are full-time or nearly full-time (except 2 of them have rich parents who give them money so they don't need other jobs), and they are all struggling to make ends meet despite working SO hard.
> 
> I actually have met 2 other keyboard players who are also computer programmers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also God, and daisy's dad


Thats pretty amazing. Im happy that youre able to focus so much on the music. And yeah Ive read alot about the music industry and the top 1% bands pretty much take 99% of the money that moves in the industry.

Youre a God? Pfft I already knew it


----------



## schizopath

You play an instrument?

Growing up I was told to follow the money... My last job, just before I got a criminal record which killed my future jobs in that company, paid a lot and was actually something that I liked to do.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Youre a God? Pfft I already knew it



Incorrect:  I am THE God.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I was always told that you should do something that you love, get very fucking good at it, and the money will follow.



And even if the money doesn't follow, you're spending your time doing the thing that brings you the most happiness.  If you get to the end of your life and you never got wealthy or had the things you thought you needed, you can say, "I loved my life, it was satisfying, and I was generally happy and fulfilled".  Tons of people with more money than they could possibly ever use can't say that.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Incorrect:  I am THE God.


Ok, da God


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They don’t call us “Starvn’ Artists“ for nothing.
> 
> I was always told that you should do something that you love, get very fucking good at it, and the money will follow.
> 
> That still holds true, from the Vietnam puke porn stars to the lowly musicians.
> 
> -Wizard




I can play God save the Queen and Good King Wencelas on piano so srsly you two keep trying and practising, bar is set pretty high though.


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I can play God save the Queen and Good King Wencelas on piano so srsly you two keep trying and practising, bar is set pretty high though.



Fuck I'm quitting, it's frustrating to know I'll never be the best


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

If something's hard to do




Its not worth doing.


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> Dual occupation:  computer programmer and musician (keyboards)


Me: freeloader and chronic masturbator.


----------



## SS373dOH

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I can play God save the Queen and Good King Wencelas on piano so srsly you two keep trying and practising, bar is set pretty high though.


And that's not even the most impressive thing you can do with an instrument.

You're a 100 catch !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Me: freeloader and chronic masturbator.


bad for your eyesight but they've come along way with rk surgery


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

SS373dOH said:


> And that's not even the most impressive thing you can do with an instrument.
> 
> You're a 100 catch !



Anyone can do that.


----------



## SS373dOH

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Anyone can do that.


But not everyone will.


----------



## Xorkoth

SS373dOH said:


> Me: freeloader and chronic masturbator.



Sick bro I'm jelly, feel like I'm wasting my life now


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I just wasted time putting together an eloquent pm then deleted it.

Does the same thing.  I got the point across.


----------



## devilsgospel

What's up yall

I'm getting a bunch if oxy tomorrow. My coworker who is a manic crazy person just told me he gets all that energy from a permanent oxy script, and I told him that we should've been friends WAY EARLIER. I offered him money and Lyrica and he won't take anything he said he'll just give me a bunch free, 25mg OPs.

As soon as I'm about to move away my job gives us a +$2/hr bump for 2 weeks and this guy is giving out oxy like Halloween candy. Fuck me.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> What's up yall
> 
> I'm getting a bunch if oxy tomorrow. My coworker who is a manic crazy person just told me he gets all that energy from a permanent oxy script, and I told him that we should've been friends WAY EARLIER. I offered him money and Lyrica and he won't take anything he said he'll just give me a bunch free, 25mg OPs.
> 
> As soon as I'm about to move away my job gives us a +$2/hr bump for 2 weeks and this guy is giving out oxy like Halloween candy. Fuck me.


Sweet, I'll preheat the oven.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That has to be one of the TALLest tales since Paul Bunion. I like to tell my 20 y/o daughter’s friends that come to my home that I have a bottle of Percocet in my medicine cabinet and can’t take it because it makes me sick. I see their eyes light up. I play it off for a little bit, whisper, “Do you want some... you can have the whole bottle... they’re like a year old, but...”, and then I laugh and laugh and laugh.
> 
> I’m calling bullshit on this coworker.


Sooo do you have the perks or not !?


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I do. They make me sick. They’re probably expired though but...


Expiration date doesnt do much to the activate ingredient besides degrade it a bit.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nope too late if they're a day over the expiration they cause AIDS


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just checked and they are like 4 months expired. I’ll give y...


Make sure you responsibly dispose of them at your nearest rx take back site.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I remember my Peepa and Meema telling me about the Spanish flu. They said that it upended the world and made people Swing dance and have premarital sex snorting cocaine while roaring into the 20’s. I hope that never happens after this pandemic.



Apparently it made people illiterate too


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## CFC




----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That has to be one of the TALLest tales since Paul Bunion. I like to tell my 20 y/o daughter’s friends that come to my home that I have a bottle of Percocet in my medicine cabinet and can’t take it because it makes me sick. I see their eyes light up. I play it off for a little bit, whisper, “Do you want some... you can have the whole bottle... they’re like a year old, but...”, and then I laugh and laugh and laugh.
> 
> I’m calling bullshit on this coworker.



I'll believe it when I see it of course. I hope you get coronavirus you 2-bit Stage magician.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

where tf is that "stimulus" check... i need cash.
sup peeps
just gettin in and _tryin _tho chill. So had to take a pill for my nerves then had to take a nerve pill.  What a trip. Ate 3/4 bar before i left and like felt nada... but i was moving and busy so that is normal. before my ride home ate 600mg pregab and got home and .5mg alp. Nerves are really fuckin with me a bit... public and johnny onda cona with a chopper... fuck.
Prolly try 600mg more pregab and see if i chill a little better... idk.Tolerance is up on all but the phenibut so i dont expect a miracle from same dosages.  Time to take a break.... after tonight.... lol
love


----------



## Xorkoth

I have been feeling amazing now that the opiate withdrawal has cleared, but took phenibut 2 days in a row which I shouldn't do.  Not today though, but today I took some AMT and 2C-C.  I've been having really great conversations with my girlfriend and playing piano.  I haven't slept much the past 2 nights because I have so much energy, AMT probably won't help me sleep tonight either but damn if I don't love this drug.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you want the whole bottle? Percocet literally makes me projectile vomit. I don’t understand how anyone likes those pills, let alone gets addicted to them. I only like Vicodin. Anyway, you are free to have them. I’ll mail them to you if you give me your addr...



Does this come with a sexual assaulty string attached? If not I'm not interested.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> I have been feeling amazing now that the opiate withdrawal has cleared, but took phenibut 2 days in a row which I shouldn't do.  Not today though, but today I took some AMT and 2C-C.  I've been having really great conversations with my girlfriend and playing piano.  I haven't slept much the past 2 nights because I have so much energy, AMT probably won't help me sleep tonight either but damn if I don't love this drug.



you were in opie w/ds? eek. glad ur feeling better mate!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I was, I had 6 years clean after ibogaine in 2014 but life just got so overwhelming, I had a moment, slipped, then slowly fell back into a habit.  Lasted most of a year but I didn't start telling anyone about it until towards the end.  Between mt dad having ALS and wasting away horribly and dying, a terrible divorce, financial/house troubles, cat with cancer, and a DUI... I kinda just snapped.  Everything is looking up now though and I knew I had to stop.  It never got like it was before but it was scary still.  Really glad to be off again, and I am not really concerned that I will go back.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Does this come with a sexual assaulty string attached? If not I'm not interested.



Yes , you do not get to decide who you must sexually assault , not even their gender or species.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you want the whole bottle? Percocet literally makes me projectile vomit. I don’t understand how anyone likes those pills, let alone gets addicted to them. I only like Vicodin. Anyway, you are free to have them. I’ll mail them to you if you give me your addr...


If you like hydrocodone, then you have an idea as to why people get addicted to oxycodone..


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Of course, ever thought about sticking a San Pedro cactus in your parts. I invented that game. Sexy/assaulty as fuck, plus you get Percocets.
> 
> *edit* I just found them and they smell a little like vinegar. Is that bad? Do old pills do that? I’m still game to hook you up?



It would be wise at this point to point out you  should not really hook anyone up therefore devil is a mackerel or you are having a lol .

Give him a kiss them put him back Rex.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> It would be wise at this point to point out you  should not really hook anyone up therefore devil is a mackerel or you are having a lol .
> 
> Give him a kiss them put him back Rex.



I don't need no damn hookup I AM the hookup. Ain't doing business here that's too obvious.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

a coupla girls talkin bout where the next hit was comin from.
a peek at my circle included today....


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I don't need no damn hookup I AM the hookup. Ain't doing business here that's too obvious.




I'd rather be a fish than Rex Hunt.  You are a yank therefore this post is invalid


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I'd rather be a fish than Rex Hunt.  You are a yank therefore this post is invalid



I don't understand Aussie speak English you kangaroo person


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I can not explain Rex Hunt  to you as you would obv think aussies are fucking  retarded but it's just  Queensland ok


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Tell your aunt I got her. Small world!


funny as hell and on another note she was hot as hell when i was adolescent. wanted her. that would make me a bad person so prolly shouldnt "hang" with the likes of me.
one


----------



## Xorkoth

Can't tell if you guys are being serious but if so that's fucking crazy, and I love it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why was all of those fire engines blocking the fucking KNob Beez.


who gives a fuck, baby...? 

thought the subject was my hot aunt and if we cool will try to find a pic for ya, mf.


----------



## Xorkoth

I found a picture of her.  Dude your aunt's hot.  Younger than I imagined though.  10/10 would bang


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I found a picture of her.  Dude your aunt's hot.  Younger than I imagined though.  10/10 would bang


that ass is harder than Chinese math......


----------



## Xorkoth

Dat girl aint 15 you fuckin perv


----------



## BK38

I swear I'm going to be so pissed if this Corona thing takes me out rather than getting high off some dodgy drugs or some stupid death by misadventure where I fall off a building while on some exhibitionist shit banging some chick. Been coughing a lot today and though I don't feel too bad, I'm feeling a little bit nervous....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I swear I'm going to be so pissed if this Corona thing takes me out rather than getting high off some dodgy drugs or some stupid death by misadventure where I fall off a building while on some exhibitionist shit banging some chick. Been coughing a lot today and though I don't feel too bad, I'm feeling a little bit nervous....


better hurry up and die another way then. get out there sport.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SHOW IT TO ME!!!


dude i got all kinds of shit goin on i gotta find it ... wherever it is.
that chic posted above is smokin hot and prolly expensive (or high maintenance).

chill the fuck out before you bust a gasket and we would have to focus on something else....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

can you get a dui using too much hand sanitizer?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Illinois is .08.  that ain't shit to drink iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Absolutely you can, but only if you drink it. I hear it’s like drinking a cologne snot ball that burns like hell all the way down.


shit man, I'm a recovering alcoholic. what you tell me that for? i just drank it. i thought this was harm reduction.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

my sponsor only has 1 eye so i don't trust him very much


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Illinois is .08.  that ain't shit to drink iirc



Wait are you from that shit state too?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Wait are you from that shit state too?


yep.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep.



Cool man lets hang out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Cool man lets hang out


I'm up north. u?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck that nois! Ohio will be next to shelter in place. Buckle up kids! Mommy an Daddy are drunk and fightn again.
> 
> This is all Jermery’s fault. Fuck you Jeremy, don’t light shit on fire!


whatever. thanks for making me relapse with you little sanitizer trick.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

post fingernail or gtfo freddy Kruger


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s a slippery slope, I get it. This road always leads to Kitty Dukakis and we cannot have that.
> https://apnews.com/19875e7aa55b88c1ae41069a1deb0558


what slippery slope are you talking about? are you walking in the snow?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

links broken


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm up north. u?



Same, right near Chicago


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Same, right near Chicago


I'm north central bout 90 min drive from u then.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Whatever, Kitty Dukakis is well known for drinking rubbing alcohol out of desperation. Alcoholism ain’t no joke, and I’d hate to see you start drinking things that are meant to disinfect things! No joke there!


I'm just fuckin with ya. sorry. pretty boring with nothing goin on but coronavirus.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm north central bout 90 min drive from u then.



Oh man you're one of those Rockford nibbas aren't you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Oh man you're one of those Rockford nibbas aren't you


yep. guilty


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I probably have it. 80% of people show very mild symptoms like a dry cough and may never develop a fever. It’s that 20% that gets scary.


i don't know if i have it but had a cold or something for a few days. all inessential businesses were ordered to close at five tonight. nothing but McDonald's,  grocery and gas stations open


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep. guilty



We're gonna have a lot of fun together


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't know if i have it but had a cold or something for a few days. all inessential businesses were ordered to close at five tonight. nothing but McDonald's,  grocery and gas stations open



I have an essential pass I got from work that I can show cops and tell them to fuck off I can't wait to use that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I have an essential pass I got from work that I can show cops and tell them to fuck off I can't wait to use that


i get mine delivered tomorrow morning.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

bout all we can do brother


----------



## doofqueen

Its been awhile..   what's going on? :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i remember when 9 11 happened bad day. But for quite awhile afterwards you could feel the unity of the nation. felt really good to be an American at that time. hopefully after all this coronavirus stuff ends the world will be like that for awhile.  be nice to get something good outta this.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Its been awhile..   what's going on? :D


i remember you. don't think we ever talked but welcome back.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> puke fetish hotline.


Hot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Hot


when you think about it puke is our food


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i remember when 9 11 happened bad day. But for quite awhile afterwards you could feel the unity of the nation. felt really good to be an American at that time. hopefully after all this coronavirus stuff ends the world will be like that for awhile.  be nice to get something good outta this.



Hahahaha no probably not

Nobody gives a fuck about anyone else anymore everyone is slowly getting more narcissistic and withdrawn

I should know I'm a terrible person


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Hahahaha no probably not
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about anyone else anymore everyone is slowly getting more narcissistic and withdrawn
> 
> I should know I'm a terrible person


i hear ya but there's something about going through a bad situation together that changes people.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hear ya but there's something about going through a bad situation together that changes people.



Or gives some people a reason to be worse


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Or gives some people a reason to be worse


just the way of the world. gotta pick a side.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just the way of the world. gotta pick a side.



I choose EVIL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I choose EVIL


both roads are equally hard


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Circle jerks and butt stuffing activities save the God damn human race.


I heard they already do that in the Mecca


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Go crazy and draw a doodle of the prophet Muhammad (all praise and respect be to you!)
> 
> Eat a peanut if your allergic, you were lied to!
> 
> Tutor a special needs child.


We should have a Allah writing contest and then put the winning picture on the frontside of Bluelight.

Fucking lol

I need a milf to tutor milf cause Im a special needs child


----------



## schizopath

And best of all, he washed his skin daily on some heroin. The bigger boys had told him that it would grow his Chinese cock.


----------



## schizopath

Actually...


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They were wrong and he ended up with a China white barbed cat dick. Assholes! I can see why his people are filled with so much hatred? Bullying leads to bullying and Jesus didn’t stop it. It’s a shame all around!


And in the end even his people, the Chinese, laughed at him and his barbed cat dick. Life truly aint fair.


----------



## Hylight

*Nodzs*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

^^^ u cray cray  
tought about eating more drugs but settled on a penutbutter and banana smma\ich w/ 2 cups of whole milk.
going to sleep.
be blessed all and love ya
peace
sweet dreams




The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Bullying leads to bullying


i'll fuck a bully up... swear to god.
wish i'd catch a mf fuckin 'round....


----------



## schizopath

Havent properly slept in 3 daysrow now, might as well go watch some serie.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man im fellin some kinda way now and will probably take it out on johnny pubic

fuck why mfs wanna push buttons?

kids make me sick sometimes


----------



## schizopath

What is more likely is that the buttons are same

Didnt intentionally aim to push any buttons. Sorry if you took it that way.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> You play an instrument?
> 
> Growing up I was told to follow the money... My last job, just before I got a criminal record which killed my future jobs in that company, paid a lot and was actually something that I liked to do.


The irony, the exact same thing happened to me.. Also studied to chase money. Later got a criminal record and it blocked all my future opportunities too. So I know the feeling.

Side note: I can play a few brass instruments if that counts..


----------



## schizopath

Music is music, all instruments are valid. Do you still play?

Isnt it fun how much a criminal record can affect? I needed to study a whole new profession.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Oh man you're one of those Rockford nibbas aren't you


 Better than Joliet or East STL..


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Music is music, all instruments are valid. Do you still play?
> 
> Isnt it fun how much a criminal record can affect? I needed to study a whole new profession.


I haven't played in years but I'm sure it will take a month or two to get back into it. Brass instruments as easy to play if you can keep tempo and read sheet music but the playing of the instrument self is not so hard. Actually miss it.

But yeah a criminal record can stuff up a lot of future opportunities. I now work for myself from home and a few odd other jobs on the side for extra income.


----------



## Ghostlyimages

mal3volent said:


> *ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> _all the rules still apply here,  but if you get offended easily there are other threads..._
> 
> This is the place for:
> 
> off topic chat
> posting dumb shit when you're high af
> posting dumb shit when you're sober
> flirting
> emotional break downs
> pretty much anything else.
> 
> etc.


If I had any emotions left. Just a void of a.person


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Its raining this side but I want to braai, so I'm braaing today. Some "lekker" pork chops. Luckily I have an outside "stoep" to braai under so no stopping me. What are you guys doing for lunch or Sunday lunch for that matter.


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> I now work for myself from home and a few odd other jobs on the side for extra income.


I wish this was easier in Finland too. Just a week ago applied for three jobs and now waiting if I get accepted.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> I wish this was easier in Finland too. Just a week ago applied for three jobs and now waiting if I get accepted.


I myself have had no luck with the jobs I applied for. So I'm busy posting adds, data capturing and being an admin on his website doing most updates and data capturing on his website too. Doesn't pay a lot but some income is better then none.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> We're gonna have a lot of fun together





This is very good.

Makes a change from online bullshit and my local bl buddy has gone off on one of his tangents looking for a car to match his phone charger.  

Have a fuckloads of fun and don't record any of it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Hahahaha no probably not
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about anyone else anymore everyone is slowly getting more narcissistic and withdrawn
> 
> I should know I'm a terrible person




Meh, that's just people being affected by those around them and impact of not being able to freely travel, I'll bet most wouldn't be going overseas anyway or do anything weird.

My mate had to cancel her wedding and trip around the world honeymoon.  There goes 20k.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

doofqueen said:


> Its been awhile..   what's going on? :D




Hey @doofqueen it's zephyr

How are you m'lady?

Hope FNQ is going good!


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> Wait are you from that shit state too?





ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep.





devilsgospel said:


> Oh man you're one of those Rockford nibbas aren't you





ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep. guilty



Me too, originally.  I'm from Aurora.  I got out of that shithole state a long time ago though.



doofqueen said:


> Its been awhile..   what's going on? :D



Hey there, I remember your name.  You can always tell the oldschoolers who pop back in because the avatar image size doubled with the software upgrade and it stretched the old smaller ones into pixelated 8-bit looking monstrosities. 



schizopath said:


> Havent properly slept in 3 daysrow now, might as well go watch some serie.



Dude me either!!!   It's like we're the same person.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Xorkoth 

Kill yourself man, you waste oxygen. You overshadow the Earth.

*haha*

laugh

oo
slap
stfu

oooh


----------



## Xorkoth

Dear @Shady's Fox

I know this isn't the right thread to ask for your advice, but here goes anyway.  Why is it that you always have a dick in your mouth?  Are you addicted?  If so the first step is to admit it.  There is help out there man, you don't have to struggle alone.  Dick Gobblers Anonymous can help you get on the straight and narrow path, bring you back to God's good graces.  It's never too late to spit it out.  Although on the upside, all that semen is great for your stomach lining and hair and provides a number of valuable proteins.  But dude, it's just not worth it.  Plus, since you're trying to talk around a dick, it makes it really hard for the rest of us to understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Better than Joliet or East STL..



It's pretty easy to be better than Joliet


----------



## Shady's Fox

as we can all see, he's also retarded

the whole package

+ one more mental breakdown for today


----------



## Shady's Fox

send ur mom to new friends


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> as we can all see, he's also retarded
> 
> the whole package
> 
> + one more mental breakdown for today



I'm sorry I caused you a mental breakdown, I was just trying to help.


----------



## Shady's Fox

you have a beautiful face

but i dont wanna fight you

i wanna fuck you

a typhoon-fist of Saturn's rings.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What happened to Captain H?



He's on a forced vacation

Thank Christ


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> “Why all this hate when we can all suck and fuck each other in so many disgusting ways!”
> 
> -Jesus



yo

kid

no man

stop

gtfo

chop chop

you steal electricity


----------



## devilsgospel

I love Lyrica dreams. I had a dream that I was at work fucking this chick in the break room and I came on her face so greatly that she looked like a frosted cake


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Dude me either!!!   It's like we're the same person.


Damn for real? You feeling ok?


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm pretty tired/slightly down, also did drugs the last 3 days, AMT yesterday, so just the downswing.  But yeah I'm good.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I'm pretty tired/slightly down, also did drugs the last 3 days, AMT yesterday, so just the downswing.  But yeah I'm good.



What's AMT like?


----------



## schizopath

Glad that its not worse. Yeah, propably a downswing for me too.

I just got some sleep and life aint that bad anymore.


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> What's AMT like?



It's like a slightly psychedelic, slightly less euphoric MDMA that lasts 16 hours with no crash.  Very euphoric, physically and mentally.  Much more of an empathogen than a psychedelic.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> @Xorkoth
> 
> Kill yourself man, you waste oxygen. You overshadow the Earth.
> 
> *haha*
> 
> laugh
> 
> oo
> slap
> stfu
> 
> oooh


Hey @Xolorth 

Is this your first admin hazing ?


Is this a haze or a swing and a miss anyway.


----------



## Xorkoth

I didn't even feel the wind, it was such a miss.  Shady's aim's so bad he can't even hit the ground.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You make me frowny face today. All I have is love for you SF!
> 
> We could be pals?




Wizard, meet Shady.


He's like a pot  plant, just chuck your keys next to him  and spray him with mercury for aphids.


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> I love Lyrica dreams. I had a dream that I was at work fucking this chick in the break room and I came on her face so greatly that she looked like a frosted cake


The question then becomes: Did you wake up with sticky pajamas ?


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> I didn't even feel the wind, it was such a miss.  Shady's aim's so bad he can't even hit the ground.


Shady is like that one kid who irritates ants and then is surprised when they bite him.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Ghostlyimages said:


> If I had any emotions left. Just a void of a.person









Fuck I feel bad now, this cutsie is either in need of some kind of social  interaction or some shit like that or fall I to the void like we all do.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Me too, originally.  I'm from Aurora.  I got out of that shithole state a long time ago though.



congrats. I'm on my way out soon. atm I'm on paper with the "justice system" should be done with that next month. was gonna list my house in April but now this coronavirus shit is fucking that all up. fuck Illinois.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Haha, damn anime kidos.


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Fuck I feel bad now, this cutsie is either in need of some kind of social  interaction or some shit like that or fall I to the void like we all do.




I don't have hot water, temporary at least. Can I take a bath in your pussy? Thanks and apologies


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> The question then becomes: Did you wake up with sticky pajamas ?



Nah just a ferocious morning wood


----------



## BK38

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
bored.

I have a little cough too. Hope I don't die.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I AM BORED  TOO MAN

letz fight

but dont run

cuz its gonna be worse


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> bored.
> 
> I have a little cough too. Hope I don't die.


opiates suppress cough very well iirc imho


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I AM BORED  TOO MAN
> 
> letz fight
> 
> but dont run
> 
> cuz its gonna be worse



I'll cough in your general direction and spit into any open wounds you might incur during the fight.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> opiates suppress cough very well iirc imho



I have no drugs cept Phenibut atm, it's pretty fucking lame. Some low-level opiates and pot would be great rn...


----------



## Shady's Fox

So zeph doesn't let me bath in her pussy.

Okay. I'll bite that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I have no drugs cept Phenibut atm, it's pretty fucking lame. Some low-level opiates and pot would be great rn...


were there's a will etc etc


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Nah just a ferocious morning wood


Nice.


I woke with gas as I'm watching carbon footprint.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soulja boy Tell em


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> So zeph doesn't let me bath in her pussy.
> 
> Okay. I'll bite that.




No .


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> were there's a will etc etc



France is on muthafuckin lock down. I mean, I could try and figure out the DNMs I suppose... They're getting pretty strict here.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Haha, damn anime kidos.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Ffs  take your fucking sourcing where it fucking belongs which isn't fucking here you dumb cunt.

Nothing worse than seekers who are to stupid to figure their own shit out.


----------



## schizopath

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ffs  take your fucking sourcing where it fucking belongs which isn't fucking here you dumb cunt.
> 
> Nothing worse than seekers who are to stupid to figure their own shit out.


Now be a good girl and let the man express his opinion


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ffs  take your fucking sourcing where it fucking belongs which isn't fucking here you dumb cunt.
> 
> Nothing worse than seekers who are to stupid to figure their own shit out.




Was that directed at me? I wasn't fishing for a source, I have and can figure that shit out on my own. I've been here on BL literally 10 years longer than you, I know the rules. You just need some attention, so there you go little twat.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ahhhh, man....
Think Imma get smashed again today.
Nothin else to do but will prep garden for this spring.
Wanna down some phenibut but this is something i would rather take ~6-7 am so it doesnt get wasted... so will wait til tomorrow if i can get my punk ass up early....
How the fuck are ya?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Now be a good girl and let the man express his opinion



Lol I didn't stop him, suppose cunts don't have proper drug dealers of their own anymore, pfft millenials.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Look what's happening, haha. He's flirting with Zeph. I love this dude so much. He's so cute.

What's your name man, I don't wanna call you schizo


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Has the abyss become a battleground now, as well? 
Let me arm-up
fuckin goin to blast off on anything that moves... stay down


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> Was that directed at me? I wasn't fishing for a source, I have and can figure that shit out on my own. I've been here on BL literally 10 years longer than you, I know the rules. You just need some attention, so there you go little twat.



Lol ha ha ha ha ha ha



Ha ha ha ha ha




Omg

.


Ha ha ha ha



Hee hee hee



I suppose I could use the dark web



Omg


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

"I suppose I could use the dark web"

Fiddle dee dee


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> I love this dude so much. He's so cute.
> 
> What's your name man, I don't wanna call you schizo


You can call me Nick

Lol thanks


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> "I suppose I could use the dark web"
> 
> Fiddle dee dee
> 
> 
> 
> Hey why don't u use Silk Road?
> 
> Oh wait...



Why don't you go back to stealing scripts from the old-folks home's medicine cabinets? Or perhaps slinging your mangy pussy for rock? I've sourced higher quality drugs in more places around the world than you could ever hope to do.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Why don't you go back to stealing scripts from the old-folks home's medicine cabinets? Or perhaps slinging your mangy pussy for rock? I've sourced higher quality drugs in more places around the world than you could ever hope to do.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> You can call me Nick
> 
> Lol thanks




My gipsy. Winter, nice to meet you.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


>


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


>


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


>


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> What is more likely is that the buttons are same
> 
> Didnt intentionally aim to push any buttons. Sorry if you took it that way.


It was all me... I was fighting sleep and aggravated that _all of a sudden_ videos stooped working....
If I copy video url and paste in browser the video plays as it is supposed to.
I can open videos in IE and they open in BL but no sound.
No sound anywhere on IE.
FF is my default.
Sorry schizo. 
It ain't you, babe.
Plz forgive....


----------



## Shady's Fox

PtahTek said:


> It was all me... I was fighting sleep and aggravated that _all of a sudden_ videos stooped working....
> If I copy video url and paste in browser the video plays as it is supposed to.
> I can open videos in IE and they open in BL but no sound.
> No sound anywhere on IE.
> FF is my default.
> Sorry schizo.
> It ain't you, babe.
> Plz forgive....




That's so fuckin strange. You can watch the videos posted here but they have no sound. I can't watch the videos here because I get a playback error but I can watch them elsewhere.

And man, maybe you saw. His name's Nick. Not schizo


----------



## Hylight

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccck.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm so tired as fuck today, I did not sleep enough the past 3 nights and can barely manage to do anything.  Oh well, maybe I'll take a shower, that would be nice.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Tell me a little about this shower your gonna have. I’ve heard tell ya sexy AF!



I'm gonna be naked in it, and rub lather all over my supple body, and I'll be thinking of you the whole time


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it seems Illinois has deemed the rec dispensaries essential business.  lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> sexy AF!


can confirm....


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> It was all me... I was fighting sleep and aggravated that _all of a sudden_ videos stooped working....
> If I copy video url and paste in browser the video plays as it is supposed to.
> I can open videos in IE and they open in BL but no sound.
> No sound anywhere on IE.
> FF is my default.
> Sorry schizo.
> It ain't you, babe.
> Plz forgive....


I was sleep deprived too and got angry. Sorry about that.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccck.


*Nick*
Gender: *Male*
Origin: Greek
Meaning: *Victory Of The People*


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> My gipsy. Winter, nice to meet you.


 

Thats actually really beautiful name.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wtf is goin on?
one min BL is down
the next i post and it disappears then minutes later reappear
i am gettin high and its fuckin with me
i want my mtv!


----------



## Xorkoth

PtahTek said:


> wtf is goin on?
> one min BL is down
> the next i post and it disappears then minutes later reappear
> i am gettin high and its fuckin with me
> i want my mtv!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

that dude really trips me out with his hair and his unwavering belief(s) of aliens.
lol


----------



## Xorkoth

My real name is Nickholeass


----------



## mal3volent

My name is 


*KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....





IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.............










IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....











IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII......




It's Kid, baby...
KID....ROCK*


----------



## mal3volent

My name is Cornholio. I need TP for my bunghole.
are you threatening me ?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

whateva!
I DO WHAT I WANT!

hey we need some posting going on as i can no longer do video shit on BL... ffuckin sucks but not the end of the world yet....

Edit:
where all the newbs sos i can act like i know what im talkin bout?


----------



## Xorkoth

Well hot damn


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> *Nick*
> Gender: *Male*
> Origin: Greek
> Meaning: *Victory Of The People*



I'm often identified as Greek by the -as at the end of my first name and/or the -os of my last name. As well as my wavy and greasy blonde hair and all the gold I wear.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING BORED.
can someone call and talk to me for a few? plz? lol for reals


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I'm often identified as Greek by the -as at the end of my first name and/or the -os of my last name. As well as my wavy and greasy blonde hair and all the gold I wear.


Soros is that you?


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Soros is that you?



Yes


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


>



Where's the used anal beads this time?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all need to stop with all this sexyness. Of course your name is that. Too fucking sexy.
> 
> I can’t stop busting a nut today. I’m almost out of bullets and my Pedro is getting sore AF!
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure I have what this guy has! ... Jesus another one...



CH?


Lol


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> Why don't you go back to stealing scripts from the old-folks home's medicine cabinets? Or perhaps slinging your mangy pussy for rock? I've sourced higher quality drugs in more places around the world than you could ever hope to do.




Hi mate.

I ain't I interested  in a drug dick sizing contest as I never came to bl to source drugs, never have  had to use the net for that at all so go you, very impressive.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Crowbar.


Nice one


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I ain't I interested  in a drug dick sizing contest as I never came to bl to source drugs, never have  had to use the net for that at all so go you, very impressive.



You started things by being a douche. You seem to think that having never used the net is some sort of badge of honor, I don't get it. I didn't even hint at sourcing on here and I never have, never will. You were being a troll and I decided to feed you, that's all.


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> You started things by being a douche. You seem to think that having never used the net is some sort of badge of honor, I don't get it. I didn't even hint at sourcing on here and I never have, never will. You were being a troll and I decided to feed you, that's all.




Ok then master of the obvious.

What are "they" getting strict on here, blah blah blah dark web?


I just don't have the sourcing anything from anywhere skill you do internet shopper.  

Yet here you are in the lounge.  Are you lost?


Go to your room.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Crowbar.


rotting christ.. to


----------



## Hylight

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ok then master of the obvious.
> 
> What are "they" getting strict on here, blah blah blah dark web?
> 
> 
> I just don't have the sourcing anything from anywhere skill you do internet shopper.
> 
> Yet here you are in the lounge.  Are you lost?
> 
> 
> Go to your room.


maybe he can clean  the lawn


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


>


I have seen this dog. if i find it can i get a dove?

edit:
Man i am a bit pissed at vids not playin on BL... gettin on my fu**in last nerve.
if i have to reinstall windoes imma fuckin slam this bitch against the wall... maybe it will work then.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> I have seen this dog. if i find it can i get a dove?
> 
> edit:
> Man i am a bit pissed at vids not playin on BL... gettin on my fu**in last nerve.
> if i have to reinstall windoes imma fuckin slam this bitch against the wall... maybe it will work then.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I'd bathe in my own blood do a Klondike bar...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Id rather smash something than eat that fuck sh**... lol


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> I have seen this dog. if i find it can i get a dove?
> 
> edit:
> Man i am a bit pissed at vids not playin on BL... gettin on my fu**in last nerve.
> if i have to reinstall windoes imma fuckin slam this bitch against the wall... maybe it will work then.


mine works. just lately its been slow sometimes.
what up. i thought someone is hacking maybe. loool. 
sori stay up k !


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah its prolly hacked but who gaf, really.
love you
i got all kinda shit on this schooner but its been a reliable boat for piracy.
not the end  of this shit i tell ya what
makes me wanna fight back harder is all....


Hylight said:


> hacking maybe


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ok then master of the obvious.
> 
> What are "they" getting strict on here, blah blah blah dark web?
> 
> 
> I just don't have the sourcing anything from anywhere skill you do internet shopper.
> 
> Yet here you are in the lounge.  Are you lost?
> 
> 
> Go to your room.



In France...they're getting strict... re quarantine? Take a reading comprehension course. Also, you're the one who went crying to BL Staff about being abused in the lounge... Ironic much? Don't dish it if you can't take it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

In case I am wrong, I apologise.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> In France...they're getting strict... re quarantine? Take a reading comprehension course. Also, you're the one who went crying to BL Staff about being abused in the lounge... Ironic much? Don't dish it if you can't take it.


I summon the dish master....
gotta keep em clean...
instead of dream master...
nevermind


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> In case I am wrong, I apologise.



We're all good. I'm also partial to a little shit-flinging here in the abyss.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> We're all good. I'm also partial to a little shit-flinging here in the abyss.


did someone say shit filing...


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> In France...they're getting strict... re quarantine? Take a reading comprehension course. Also, you're the one who went crying to BL Staff about being abused in the lounge... Ironic much? Don't dish it if you can't take it.



Trust me there is a lot more to that, and it was not just her


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Trust me there is a lot more to that, and it was not just her



Alright, I'm really not trying to get embroiled in something I may not fully understand. At least on the surface it very much looked like that. This is the abyss, where it's pretty much a free-for-all.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

" two men enter one man leave"
two men enter one man leave...
whoops wrong thread


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Alright, I'm really not trying to get embroiled in something I may not fully understand. At least on the surface it very much looked like that. This is the abyss, where it's pretty much a free-for-all.



Oh I understand you. I just want that to be known.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> We're all good. I'm also partial to a little shit-flinging here in the abyss.




I need to explain myself.

Been bl since 2004.

Avoided the threads about particular drugs and comparing notes, don't find them interesting.

Don't have issue with general drug chat.

It's the dark web and rc and ppl seeming to be far too close to hunting something, if they had their own friends and weren't seeking selling they know what the deal is, not on bl (coz I dunno if TLB would be responsible hence be popular in jail ).


Narcs are going to be signing up as they always have being 18 single ready to party in your area  or losers just wanting drugs, boring.


Not long ago saying dark web was where u could get drugs= ban. 

Abyss was not exactly for drug talk I think just whatever bullshit plus cleaning up off topic rants like this one.  but place so quiet guess it's the new ttys thread.


Too old to find dark web anything exciting, looks like eBay to me and ruins the fun.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What is ttys mean? Noob here. Thank you.


is it talk to you soon?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What is ttys mean? Noob here. Thank you.


i remember when post at your own risk meant something in TL.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i remember when post at your own risk meant something in TL.


who's that in your profile pic is it from a film of from some art stuff


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> who's that in your profile pic is it from a film of from some art stuff


it's St. Bernadette.  i saw a thing on tv about how her body hasn't decomposed after like 130 years. not embalmed or anything either.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's St. Bernadette.  i saw a thing on tv about how her body hasn't decomposed after like 130 years. not embalmed or anything either.


that's sweet I like shit like that...
I think it should be a tradition  to keep the skull of a family member after they pass like on a shelf


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What is ttys mean? Noob here. Thank you.



Talk To YourSelf you fuckin acorn



sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's sweet I like shit like that...
> I think it should be a tradition  to keep the skull of a family member after they pass like on a shelf



When I die I want my family members to cut my tattooed skin off, tan it like leather and each keep one tattoo. If I'm married my wife has first dibs on the left palm or right hand because they're my favorite 

I'm so fukkin metal


----------



## CFC

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Been bl since 2004.



fwiw ive been on BL since at least the height of the civil war - 1646 - tho my username was probably different back then. it was before wifi iirc


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> Talk To YourSelf you fuckin acorn
> 
> 
> 
> When I die I want my family members to cut my tattooed skin off, tan it like leather and each keep one tattoo. If I'm married my wife has first dibs on the left palm or right hand because they're my favorite
> 
> I'm so fukkin metal


put the tats on your leather or vest if u have one ...


----------



## mal3volent

Wow what a shit storm...who made this thread anyway?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

im trying to make this thred dirtier than an exiled prego nuns cunt...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CFC said:


> fwiw ive been on BL since at least the height of the civil war - 1646 - tho my username was probably different back then. it was before wifi iirc


remember when u b& the fuck outta General Lee? lol he was sooooo butthurt.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


>



he always aptly reminds me of Londo Molari from babylon 5


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CFC said:


> fwiw ive been on BL since at least the height of the civil war - 1646 - tho my username was probably different back then. it was before wifi iirc




Meh join dates mean literally fuck all since there's about 2 ppl with them left.

Meh, bunch of boring middle  aged  grumpy farts anyway


----------



## mal3volent

Fuckin purple squirrels and Garfield and sludge monsters 

Tom eating pills instead of chasing Jerry


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Tom eating pills instead of chasing Jerry



That's my life philosophy


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> Fuckin purple squirrels and Garfield and sludge monsters
> 
> Tom eating pills instead of chasing Jerry



hi mal, i don't like the way the coronabeer virus appears to have eaten you back to the bone there.


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> hi mal, i don't like the way the coronabeer virus appears to have eaten you back to the bone there.



yes, I was gonna try bulking up but then the fucking apocalypse happened


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> Wow what a shit storm...who made this thread anyway?




Is it going to end or is this it forever?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@mal3volent 

Motherfucker, it didn't happen. You motherfucker. I got my survival kit in the attic. For nothing. As a hunter it's such a shame. Tsk, tsk..


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Is it going to end or is this it forever?



idk, you wanna get hitched ?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

[/QUOTE]


BK38 said:


> We're all good. I'm also partial to a little shit-flinging here in the abyss.




Btw I didn't go crying because I was being abused ffs, good to know that a reported post got handled in the most professional way possible,  fucking dick head moderators kill yourselves.



This is why using that system is a bad idea.


Sorry again dude, can't say anything else .


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> @mal3volent
> 
> as  a hunter it's such a shame. Tsk, tsk..



are you tank or dps?


----------



## Shady's Fox

You know you can't fuck with Shady.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I nEeD tO eXpLaIn mYsElf. BeEn bL SiNcE 2004


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> You know you can't fuck with Shady.



you are dps... you don't have tank mentality

I get it man, I was a warlock myself.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this kid creepy af. he's gotta have 12 wheelchairs made by Lamborghini with all the money people sent. fuckin conman.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I cunt wait for the end 
"end of the beginning or the beginning of the end ill leave that decision up to you "


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> I nEeD tO eXpLaIn mYsElf. BeEn bL SiNcE 2004



Come over and suck me pls


----------



## w01fg4ng

Show me what you got in the nudie thread.


----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


> Show me what you got in the nudie thread.



It wouldn't fit

Not enough storage space


----------



## mal3volent

i heard daisy has enough storage space


----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> i heard daisy has enough storage space



Wouldn't matter to me if she did or not it's still goin in


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Wouldn't matter to me if she did or not it's still goin in



just make sure it's the right pouch , she is Australian ya know


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck all
hhahahaa
imma pull an all nighter nod session til i gotta leave to get poor budah "fixed". imma also stay in the living room with her and keep her company til its time to make that ride.
she gonna b indoor can never had that
 bobo come in and out but unless its cold as hell (?) or rain-stormin he wants to be outside.
so imma take some more drugs and shit
if ii offend anyone inth the nex few hours.... 
love


----------



## BK38

Fucking sleep eluding me again. Think I'll take some Phenibut now and then get some booze in 2.5hr when the grocery store opens...


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good luck man, too much fucked up energy around these days. I just took 110mg of baclofen which feels like ~3-4 grams of phenibut for me!



Indeed. I tend to go low dose when I take it though. About 1.2g of Phenibut as it gives me a nice stimulative effect, quite euphoric. Then I'm going to have some vodka when it kicks in about 3 hrs... Makes staying inside a bit more tolerable. Going to try and embark on some more creative writing projects today.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@LadyAlkaline 
wtf u been, girl?
i have missed yo sweet self.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

nobody here?
Or just dont wanna chat with me because i am the same but different?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i may _be _the voice in ya noggin....
Been known to drive mfs insane just by my presence.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

imma smoke my last bit of bud and ingest some kratom... may make coffee... fuckit gonna do it
whats in your head?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Ganjcat 
lets get this mf on!
*SUP, MFS?!?!*


----------



## bredful branes

SS373dOH said:


> Can I post dumb shit while sober ?


Do not post whist sober


----------



## 6am-64-14m

really it makes things _way _to easy to comprehend....


----------



## BK38

Awww yis, the Phenibut is kicking in and I'm 2 stiff screwdrivers in. It's 9:25am. Not counting the 3.25mg Zopiclone at 4am..... still couldn't sleep with that. But now I'm on my waaaaaaay


----------



## BK38

I would abduct a small child and sell them into slavery for a joint rn.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

dammit no limits
waitin on pheni to kick then imma hit the pregab and alp... then to the cat doc.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> dammit no limits
> waitin on pheni to kick then imma hit the pregab and alp... then to the cat doc.



Hope your kitty is gonna be ok . Damn, you're hitting your Gaba receptors hard today, eh?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BK38 said:


> you're hitting your Gaba receptors hard today


almost every day for the last couple weeks. gotta end today. hoping. lol
i kinda rotate stuff and keep pheni usage to every third day or longer... helps a fuckin LOT.
love gaba but gets boring as the tolerance builds like a waterspout in a piss-pool.

and thanks for the well wishes
she gonna be fine love keeps her here.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> almost every day for the last couple weeks. gotta end today. hoping. lol
> i kinda rotate stuff and keep pheni usage to every third day or longer... helps a fuckin LOT.
> love gaba but gets boring as the tolerance builds like a waterspout in a piss-pool.
> 
> and thanks for the well wishes
> she gonna be fine love keeps her here.



I'm stuck in small town France, all my weed dried up with the Quarantine shit, so all I have are my Gabas. So I fuck up my Gaba receptors with like 300-500ml vodka and 1000-1200mg Phenibut every 3 days. You're totally right in terms of tolerance being a biatch.

Taper when in doubt tho my son, if you've been hitting every day. That's a lot of gaba hittage. Gotta keep it HR.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

BK38 said:


> You're totally right in terms of tolerance being a biatch.


Right? WTF? ha
oh did i ever tell ya that hte place i am takin budah i left a review of my last visit (exactly 2 years ago) and they asked if they could use it to help "train" new employees... i said sure... fuck it. it is still the first review on their fb page...lol hope they remember me and give me some morphine for my loyalty... hahaha
love ya


----------



## BK38

bredful branes said:


> Do not post whist sober



I think you'll find most here are crazier sober than when they're fucked on their DOC.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

What... 2 days off from 2 years? gtfoh




one can tell it is me and my style


BK38 said:


> I think you'll find most here are crazier sober than when they're fucked on their DOC.


true here....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i wanna either fuck or get fucked i dont care at this point


----------



## BK38

Vibin:


----------



## Squeaky

Xorkoth said:


> Bummer, for me Lyrica produces one of the greatest drug euphorias of any drug, it's like a cross between GHB, MDMA and a sort of mild dissociative.  I have only had it maybe a dozen times in my life but it's A+++ for me.


It only makes me uncomfortably disassociated at low doses and puts me into a dead sleep at higher doses.


----------



## BK38

Squeaky said:


> It only makes me uncomfortably disassociated at low doses and puts me into a dead sleep at higher doses.



Sucks... My only experiences with Gabas have been Benzos and Phenibut. Am super in love with the Phen, but Preg sounds like bad news to me, as does Baclofen. I might try GHB though if I wanna party


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


you can boil it in a small amount of water or get a sturdy paper clip or safety pin to take unravel


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


Soak in isopropyl alcohol, but who knows if that can be done in these trying times. 

If its durable you can soak in hot to close to boiling water.

After the Soak hold it under a running faucet and the res will come out in chunks. It Will make a mess in your sink and you need a screen on the drain.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

true or oldschool scrape and blow works to


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Soak in isopropyl alcohol, but who knows if that can be done in these trying times.
> 
> If its durable you can soak in hot to close to boiling water.
> 
> After the Soak hold it under a running faucet and the res will come out in chunks. It Will make a mess in your sink and you need a screen on the drain.


thanks.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Soak in isopropyl alcohol, but who knows if that can be done in these trying times.
> 
> If its durable you can soak in hot to close to boiling water.
> 
> After the Soak hold it under a running faucet and the res will come out in chunks. It Will make a mess in your sink and you need a screen on the drain.



Agree, but I'd just reverse it


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is a test to work for the cannabis dispensary:
> 
> 
> PRE-APPLICATION
> ETHICS ASSESSMENT
> 
> “I always never lie.”​
> 1)    ALWAYS
> 
> 2)    SOMETIMES
> 
> 3)    NEVER
> 
> 
> “If I never found a wallet,
> I would always give it back.”​
> 1)    ALWAYS
> 
> 2)    NEVER
> 
> 3)    SOME OF THE ABOVE
> 
> 4)    ALWAYS NEVER


Option 5: I dont remember and I want a nachos.


----------



## BK38

Man, I'm wicked happy. i've been super productive today physically, spiritually and in isolation... I've touched a lot of people (disclaimer, I don't work for the Church...no bad touchin)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Option 5: I dont remember and I want a nachos.


Illinois just throws a dart at people huddled in front of methadone clinics to determine eligibility. if it sticks your hired


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Illinois just throws a dart at people huddled in front of methadone clinics to determine eligibility. if it sticks your hired


The real question is; how do you get the dart throwing job ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> The real question is; how do you get the dart throwing job ?


that's a federal job. good luck getting that.


----------



## schizopath

I quit stalking about 6 years ago. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Xorkoth

CFC said:


> hi mal, i don't like the way the coronabeer virus appears to have eaten you back to the bone there.



How are you feeling CFC?  All better?


----------



## schizopath

The abyss looks back


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Xorkoth

I was  wondering about that... is everyone going to have to repeat a grade or something?  That seems fucked up...


----------



## BK38

Bit of rant - My fucking good friend who is trying to quit a wicked bad Hydromorphone habit asked me for help and we scheduled a call for this eve... I was mentally preparing myself for that, to play counselor and all that and then fucking Covid gets in the way (he runs a restaurant and he has to go through the process of shutting down etc). I'm irrationally angry about having prepped my headspace for that *drinks more* lol  /endrant


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Bit of rant - My fucking good friend who is trying to quit a wicked bad Hydromorphone habit asked me for help and we scheduled a call for this eve... I was mentally preparing myself for that, to play counselor and all that and then fucking Covid gets in the way (he runs a restaurant and he has to go through the process of shutting down etc). I'm irrationally angry about having prepped my headspace for that *drinks more* lol  /endrant


Relax with a tide pod


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Relax with a tide pod


The annnnnnnngst brooooo


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> The annnnnnnngst brooooo


Yeah I get it. One of my friends aint doing too well either and been talking to him.

People used to talk to me about their problems, and still actually, cause Im so "understanding".. I guess. I aint judging people because of they have problems


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Yeah I get it. One of my friends aint doing too well either and been talking to him.
> 
> People used to talk to me about their problems, and still actually, cause Im so "understanding"..



Sry to hear about your friend. Also, you are understanding dude. I feel like you get me personally anyways, and I'm a fucking enigma haha.


----------



## schizopath

Haha thanks. You were prepared to help your friend too, and thats respectable.

I guess I do. And you understand me which always creates an connection.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wrapped inside an conundrum.



Inside a burrito that doubts it's own existence in the matrix


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


----------



## BK38

This one's my favorite so far ^


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> This one's my favorite so far ^


Man of good taste! Understood that it would make a better avatar too.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Inside a burrito that doubts it's own existence in the matrix



I'm one of an infinite number of burritos inside a chalupa, filled with tiny tacos.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> @LadyAlkaline
> wtf u been, girl?
> i have missed yo sweet self.


How are you? :giggle: I been life-ing, people-ing, a lot of my least favorite "ings"


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I'm one of an infinite number of burritos inside a chalupa, filled with tiny tacos.


Now how do we sell Taco Bell on this idea?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Man of good taste! Understood that it would make a better avatar too.



Much better  Also easier to make out with a small avatar. Is it wrong I want to fuck her?


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Now how do we sell Taco Bell on this idea?



Sex appeal.  Slide that burrito into your mouth, real slow.  Now bite it.  Mmm, let the juices fill your  mouth.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Is it wrong I want to fuck her?


In this situation the people who wouldnt fuck her are the weird ones. She looks hot as fuck with that corpse paint. S+


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> In this situation the people who wouldnt fuck her are the weird ones. She looks hot as fuck with that corpse paint. S+



That paint job + that girl i posted in the beautiful women thread with the threads and I'd die a happy man.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Man, I'm wicked happy. i've been super productive today physically, spiritually and in isolation... I've touched a lot of people (disclaimer, I don't work for the Church...no bad touchin)


I touched myself today


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I touched myself today



That makes two of us


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> that girl i posted in the beautiful women thread with the threads and I'd die a happy man.


She looked ok to me. She didnt look like she could blood sacrifice me so there goes few points.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> I touched myself today



I came


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


For some reason being a total freak comes out naturally for me


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> For some reason being a total freak comes out naturally for me



uuuuuuuuuh why do you think we get along? Takes one to know one haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

Who's dat? Shit, it's that Shady? Yeah man, fuck, we're fucked yo


----------



## Xorkoth

I eat shadies for brek fist


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> uuuuuuuuuh why do you think we get along? Takes one to know one haha


I always thought goth women are the shit but now Im starting to think that black metal women are just on a another level.


----------



## BK38

God damn I'm lit. About a 5th down.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You shouldn't walk alone at night around here, didn't you knew this? Don't you hear the owls and feel the leeches in your chest-chess?

Tssk.. run forest, run.


----------



## devilsgospel

You ever take your underwear off before your socks? It's weird bro


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> You shouldn't walk alone at night around here, didn't you knew this? Don't you hear the owls and feel the leeches in your chest-chess?
> 
> Tssk.. run forest, run.



So long as no one jacks my chess chest at night, I''m straight.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

LadyAlkaline said:


> I touched myself today


I like when I do something/ say something and someone says "your fucking touched "


----------



## Xorkoth

My socks have their own underwear


----------



## Shady's Fox

@nznity

^ wanna come out of ur shadow playground and say hi?


----------



## schizopath

I want to permanently tattoo a facemask on my face


----------



## nznity

Shady's Fox said:


> @nznity
> 
> ^ wanna come out of ur shadow playground and say hi?


Waaaaaa sure man, I'm kickin motherfucking Morphine ATM AND need to distract my mind.


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> I want to permanently tattoo a facemask on my face


I'll go with u Niko, Lets get match face tattoos but on one condition. We have to be super drunk otherwise fk thst shit haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

That's my nigga, as soon as I saw the notif I shit you not, I jumped that motherfucka.

I've missed you around here, my brother.

THat's fuckin dice slice. Whatcha been up to lately?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t drink anymore! You’ll end up on the toilet barfing in your underwear.
> 
> That’s a pro tip!



You don't know me, grew up among the Irish in a foreign land.


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> I'll go with u Niko, Lets get match face tattoos but on one condition. We have to be super drunk otherwise fk thst shit haha


Im in. Finally a chance to be as beatiful outside that im inside


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Im in. Finally a chance to be as beatiful outside that im inside



NO, you're too good looking, don't. We need you to pull in the chicks w/ Madness n I


----------



## Squeaky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


Soak in white vinegar for a few hours. Clean it and repeat until it looks new. Vinegar dissolves hard water and ‘other’ difficult deposits better than anything else and it’s dirt cheap.


----------



## nznity

Shady's Fox said:


> That's my nigga, as soon as I saw the notif I shit you not, I jumped that motherfucka.
> 
> I've missed you around here, my brother.
> 
> THat's fuckin dice slice. Whatcha been up to lately?


Banging AND slamming. Morphine, the usual stuff. Although this covid quarantine Is helpin me forcing me to wd. I'm past the worst AND ready to talk random shit hahahajaj. Cheers bro


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Just got extended release Etizolam right on time for lockdown.
Took a whole month to get here. Been taking that and Concerta today, kratom too here n’ there. All good.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> How are you feeling CFC?  All better?



nah, still feel like shit 13 days in. at least i know i'm not going to die now though.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got my shipment of red borneo kratom delivered and it is an excellent batch. I took 15 grams and am lit AF. I love this new source! I’m finally set and got ~ 2 months worth of supplies for Ohio’s stay-at-home order! I’m  my blessings that hope all of you do during these scary times.
> 
> Blessings to all of you bitches!!!
> 
> -Wizard


Sweet jesus


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


get some nail polish remover cost just a little notch more than regular np remover.

it is almost as perfect as a _miracle _, well until
the plague hit. that is. 

ACETONE IS A BEAST !
IT'S THE BEST EVERRRRRRR
you'll love it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> How are you?


well i _was _ok til i saw the below...


LadyAlkaline said:


> I touched myself today


now i am hot, wet, shaved, hard, wide, long and thinking of you touching yourself. would love to see _that_. ')
i must cum 
oh god......
8(


----------



## CFC

it was my 40th today. worst birthday ever. can't even taste anything or go out.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Really?

You look young.

Happy birthday.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CFC said:


> it was my 40th today. worst birthday ever. can't even taste anything or go out.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CFC!!! *   

It’s a blessing you’re still alive and kickin’! Grateful for that.


----------



## thujone

CFC said:


> it was my 40th today. worst birthday ever. can't even taste anything or go out.



really? hot dog! do you make a sport of tasting things or am i missing something here?


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

CFC said:


> it was my 40th today. worst birthday ever. can't even taste anything or go out.




At least you're still breathing right< CFC ?    

Happy Birthday


----------



## CFC

thujone said:


> really? hot dog! do you make a sport of tasting things or am i missing something here?



a side effect of the virus is i've completely lost my sense of smell (which is also taste, basically) since last Thurs. it's not from  a blocked nose or anything, as my nose and sinuses are clear. I've been trying odour training, but so far still can't scent a thing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

happy birthday


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you test positive? I’m asking because there aren’t enough tests in my community. I was sick February 23, like you and it wasn’t like any flu I ever had. I wasn’t ever tested and didn’t require hospitalization. I couldn’t breathe and had a 105 F fever that didn’t break until day 7-8. I am still not completely recovered and still working shit out of lungs. I really hope it was corona, and not something else, because I cannot take that double whammy. I just don’t know, which makes concerned.
> 
> Feel better and happy Four Zero!!!


cut your fingernails and you won't be sick so much. just a breading ground for germs........


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you test positive? I’m asking because there aren’t enough tests in my community. I was sick February 23, like you and it wasn’t like any flu I ever had. I wasn’t ever tested and didn’t require hospitalization. I couldn’t breathe and had a 105 F fever that didn’t break until day 7-8. I am still not completely recovered and still working shit out of lungs. I really hope it was corona, and not something else, because I cannot take that double whammy. I just don’t know, which makes concerned.
> 
> Feel better and happy Four Zero!!!



Yeah i did. they aren't even testing here anymore unless a patient is in ITU/ICU. hopefully they'll have an antibody test out soon so you can be sure whether you actually did have it, but it could well be you already had it for sure. my fever lasted 8 days, and im into my 13th day of symptoms now. lungs are still gunged up but breathing is normal again now. i have 2 other friends who tested positive in germany and they've had fairly similar symptoms and are still very sick right now. although theirs started off very gently and got worse over time, whereas mine started off like i'd been hit by a truck and rollercoastered better and worse a lot from day to day.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> well i _was _ok til i saw the below...
> 
> now i am hot, wet, shaved, hard, wide, long and thinking of you touching yourself. would love to see _that_. ')
> i must cum
> oh god......
> 8(


I'm peeking


----------



## Xorkoth

God Corona sounds awful...


----------



## devilsgospel

This pandemic has made me a lot of money because I work at one of the few essential businesses in my whole town. They're just letting me add days and go home whenever I feel I'm done working. I'm just waiting to get sick though.

Lyrica and opioids are getting me thru it. Can't get sick when you're high lol.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Lyrica and opioids are getting me thru it. Can't get sick when you're high lol.



I fully endorse this theory! I think Corona knows you’re at peace and not easily rattled while high so it finds the next sucker. Plus, my immune system is stronger because of various drugs. hehe


----------



## Shady's Fox

nznity said:


> Banging AND slamming. Morphine, the usual stuff. Although this covid quarantine Is helpin me forcing me to wd. I'm past the worst AND ready to talk random shit hahahajaj. Cheers bro



Yeah, been busy with something. I see you still on, probably AFK. Yo.. what can I say, talk that random shit you know..

that's why I've called you out, haha.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> God Corona sounds awful...


Can you get this thing twice.
I am thinking, yes so. d'f ♡


----------



## Shady's Fox

Around here we eat the same sins... Shit


----------



## thujone

@CFC Oh you caught the corona! I feel jealous, you don't have to worry about possibly dying from it now! I'll hoist a drink in honour of your stubborn clinging to this mortal coil for another year, you sexy pathogen pioneer


----------



## nznity

devilsgospel said:


> Lyrica and opioids are getting me thru it. Can't get sick when you're high lol.


That combo Is delightful AND very effective haha


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I fully endorse this theory! I think Corona knows you’re at peace and not easily rattled while high so it finds the next sucker. Plus, my immune system is stronger because of various drugs. hehe



I've heard this a lot actually, specifically about opioids. I know when I did heroin and opium for like 2 years I never once caught a cold or flu or anything.


----------



## Hylight

thujone said:


> @CFC Oh you caught the corona! I feel jealous, you don't have to worry about possibly dying from it now! I'll hoist a drink in honour of your stubborn clinging to this mortal coil for another year, you sexy pathogen pioneer


is it true ? 
somebody has to know 

i have to work today. it's horrible.


----------



## thujone

We'll have CFC bless you with +10 immunity, if you need a sword that'll be 100 rupees


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> I've heard this a lot actually, specifically about opioids. I know when I did heroin and opium for like 2 years I never once caught a cold or flu or anything.


me too. i was never sick *for years*, until i quit and now i am paying the toll.  not really cause i still try .

_i have too _remember backpain broken wrist arthritic wrist all f'd up

E: . . . o.f. not the abyss of course


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coffeeshroom

We use to soak it in acetone and then give it a good rinse afterwards. Acetone breaks it down nicely making cleaning a breeze.


ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone know a good way to clean a glass weed pipe? i don't care so much about saving the resin i just have a few that are rank tasting and clog up rather easily. they're all about the size of your hand. your average $30- 40 pipe in the US.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My teenage daughter, who is a senior in high school, is freaking out that she won’t graduate this year. Ohio closed the schools for the rest of the year and she’ll have to go back to high school next year and do this again!


Just have her take an hsed test for her diploma.. 

I wish I wouldve dropped out in the 2nd grade and taken the test to get my diploma. 

..couldve been banging college chix alot earlier.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

But in a way this lock down will be good as its gonna force me stay away from H. So I'm going to stock up on benzos, sub's and booze to last me 3 weeks at least.
 Benzo stock is climbing,just worried about the sub's and availability .


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The feeling when you wake up to 3 notifications, all from psychopath @SS373dOH quoting you in TL..


----------



## Xorkoth

CFC said:


> a side effect of the virus is i've completely lost my sense of smell (which is also taste, basically) since last Thurs. it's not from  a blocked nose or anything, as my nose and sinuses are clear. I've been trying odour training, but so far still can't scent a thing



Shit man that sucks, I hope it comes back. 



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Have you ever been peed on before... oh my god, yum!



I've been to a club where people wee on each other.  You ever drink Bailey's from a shoe?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Shit man that sucks, I hope it comes back.



_Can _the corona come back?


----------



## CFC

Coffeeshroom said:


> But in a way this lock down will be good as its gonna force me stay away from H. So I'm going to stock up on benzos, sub's and booze to last me 3 weeks at least.
> Benzo stock is climbing,just worried about the sub's and availability .



I just want food. Fuck drugs, I have loads of them. The last thing I need right now is a 14 day wankathon


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> _Can _the corona come back?



There was one report of a Japanese lady who re-caught it. But generally, you're not gonna recatch the same virus. It'll probably mutate and you'll get the new strand.


----------



## Shady's Fox

there was a report of ur 

M

O

M


----------



## Coffeeshroom

CFC said:


> I just want food. Fuck drugs, I have loads of them. The last thing I need right now is a 14 day wankathon


YeAh I'm gonna like I said put my drug use on hold. Got plenty of weed and some benzos and few 4mg sub's left. As for food I'm stocked up very good. Got a lot of meat and carbs like pastas and rice and so on plus a surplus of canned food, as for toilet paper I'm not to worried. Will take a shower if needed.
 But this is becoming insane


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah it is.  I need to stock up on food again, we do have probably 2 weeks of food if we ate absolutely everything but I don't want to have less than that on hand.  I'm hoping the grocery store isn't a desert, I haven't been for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I'm hoping the grocery store isn't a desert, I haven't been for like 2 weeks.



Worse than desert, a fuckin man-cave. I've been yesterday and for the life I couldn't find anything that I needed, only pet food for my cats/dog. But I also have a dense collection of insects and other wild animals and they need seeds/meat so on. In the end, Amazon was my saver. Fuckin shameful.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> NO, you're too good looking, don't. We need you to pull in the chicks w/ Madness n I


Madness can pull in the chicks, I ll pull in the milfs.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> The feeling when you wake up to 3 notifications, all from psychopath @SS373dOH quoting you in TL..


Theres always a bigger psychopath


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Should I kratom this early in the morning? 

Side note: Basically certain my drug testing place is shut down. Haven't been tested in almost 3 weeks. 

And court got pushed to April. I'll go to court in April, then have only ONE MONTH before I'm off. 

But if they test me this week I'm fucked. Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Theres always a bigger psychopath



Yeah at least it wasn't you I woulda shat my dick.


----------



## schizopath

In a perfect world there are only milfs. (and me of course)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Madness can pull in the chicks, I ll pull in the milfs.


Have to admit, I have only been dating milf's for the last year. So if you have a surplus send them my side


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Have to admit, I have only been dating milf's for the last year. So if you have a surplus send them my side


I can send them, but only after they stop satisfying my needs.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Lol as long as they get a good scrub I'm game    


schizopath said:


> I can send them, but only after they stop satisfying my needs.


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol as long as they get a good scrub


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Should I kratom this early in the morning?


I kratom first thing with my coffee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Should I kratom this early in the morning?
> 
> Side note: Basically certain my drug testing place is shut down. Haven't been tested in almost 3 weeks.
> 
> And court got pushed to April. I'll go to court in April, then have only ONE MONTH before I'm off.
> 
> But if they test me this week I'm fucked. Please cross your fingers for me.


be careful. they always have me piss a few days before court.


----------



## schizopath

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol as long as they get a good scrub I'm game


I was about to say something but since I aint man of "great" intellect for nothing Im not gonna say it.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Should I kratom this early in the morning?
> 
> Side note: Basically certain my drug testing place is shut down. Haven't been tested in almost 3 weeks.
> 
> And court got pushed to April. I'll go to court in April, then have only ONE MONTH before I'm off.
> 
> But if they test me this week I'm fucked. Please cross your fingers for me.



IMO... you should immediately stop the other stuff if you haven't, I'm sure you know you're playing with fire.  As for kratom, you might well catch a physical dependence at the rate you're going but if it will help you not do other stuff it might be worth it to not violate probation.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kratom and coffee sounded good.

Yeah they test me at court usually.

And xorkoth, I stopped kratom for almost a week before yesterday, thinking I had court today, because those instant urines are finicky and didn't want to trigger methadone or something.

Yeah man I didn't want to really go into detail but I'm hoping this week plays out fine. I have a couple indications that testing shut down, including calling them to ask..


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Kratom and coffee sounded good.
> 
> Yeah they test me at court usually.
> 
> And xorkoth, I stopped kratom for almost a week before yesterday, thinking I had court today, because those instant urines are finicky and didn't want to trigger methadone or something.
> 
> Yeah man I didn't want to really go into detail but I'm hoping this week plays out fine. I have a couple indications that testing shut down, including calling them to ask..



I've drug tested myself a lot with 12 panels to test everything I use, kratom included as I use it daily, and nothing popped. You're good on that, mitragynine needs to be tested for specifically and most people won't have a mass produced kratom test for a long time.

You can trust me as I'm meticulous and extremely paranoid.


----------



## schizopath

Somebody needs to start being the drama-creator as I will have to prepare being a respectable moderator (Schizo # mod)


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Somebody needs to start being the drama-creator as I will have to prepare being a respectable moderator (Schizo # mod)



I hope you become an admin, this site would get a lot more interesting


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I hope you become an admin, this site would get a lot more interesting


Lol thanks (wait a few weeks)


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Lol thanks


This really seems like the worst idea of all time, so it just might be the best idea of all time


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> This really seems like the worst idea of all time, so it just might be the best idea of all time


Schizo the type of nigga to like the saying "do as I say not as I do", but in army he actually led by example.


----------



## schizopath

I gotta stop thinking Im some kinda freak when its just hardwired into my genes and dare I say... natural?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> I gotta stop thinking Im some kinda freak when its just hardwired into my genes and dare I say... natural?



_“Body and soul, I’m a freak! I’m a freak!”_

~ Silverchair

Embrace it.


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> _“Body and soul, I’m a freak! I’m a freak!”_
> 
> ~ Silverchair
> 
> Embrace it.


----------



## schizopath

When Im being myself I feel good and normal but when I try to not be freak I feel like a total freak.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> When Im being myself I feel good and normal but when I try to not be freak I feel like a total freak.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I love Daniel from Silverchair. He was with hot ass Natalie Imbruglia for a while. Kinda jealous. She’s stunning.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Kratom and coffee sounded good.
> 
> Yeah they test me at court usually.
> 
> And xorkoth, I stopped kratom for almost a week before yesterday, thinking I had court today, because those instant urines are finicky and didn't want to trigger methadone or something.
> 
> Yeah man I didn't want to really go into detail but I'm hoping this week plays out fine. I have a couple indications that testing shut down, including calling them to ask..


Wait, does kratom show up on a drug test?? Sweet and creamy coffee makes the kratom go down easier


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Short answer is no.


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, does kratom show up on a drug test??



Nobody listens to me...


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Only thing I could find but.. (too fucking sane)


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



wow... mtv used to not suck


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> Nobody listens to me...


I can't keep up with all of you noodles


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I can't keep up with all of you noodles


POST NUDES.


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> I can't keep up with all of you noodles



I know I'm just being annoying


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> wow... mtv used to not suck



Indeed it did not.  In fact I'm pretty sure MTV turning corporate was the first sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Holy shit! All my friends are now visible at the bottom of the page!



I SEE YOU @TheLoveBandit


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, does kratom show up on a drug test?? Sweet and creamy coffee makes the kratom go down easier



It’s not supposed to unless they are using a test specifically looking for kratom.
It’s not supposed to show up, but some people have said they had a false positive.
If you have a false positive, demand another test. Kratom is legal anyway so I don’t see how one could get in trouble...unless you’re somewhere it’s not legal...

It’s probably best not to risk it anyway if you have a drug test.

Not your fault, but that’s the last time I’m explaining that today. Said it already in one of these threads.


----------



## schizopath

Im pretty sure that the bupre my friend has is already gone but hoping its not.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Holy shit! All my friends are now visible at the bottom of the page!


Pfft, amateur level stalking.


----------



## Jabberwocky

What caliber ? I got 556 green tips but I have a feeling ima have to get the old ladies 7.62 out and oil it up tonight 





devilsgospel said:


> Corona confirmed for PO. End is nigh.
> 
> I have a rebreather and a stack of bullets fwm.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I personally like the taste of kratom 





LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait, does kratom show up on a drug test?? Sweet and creamy coffee makes the kratom go down easier


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Pfft, amateur level stalking.


Too dark? Well Im out of milk anyways.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You can come her schizo but all I got is almond milk 





schizopath said:


> Too dark? Well Im out of milk anyways.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

FuneralFather said:


> I personally like the taste of kratom


I've been doing kratom off and on for years i dont like the taste some days are better tasting than others


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> You can come her schizo but all I got is almond milk


You got any left leaning political ideas? They make up for sugar.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh rest assured you’ll be tested when it comes back, or you won’t.  That was my problem with pre trial I stayed sober the whole year never got tested. But rest assured I woulda smoked a Roach and woulda been tested. 





madness00 said:


> Should I kratom this early in the morning?
> 
> Side note: Basically certain my drug testing place is shut down. Haven't been tested in almost 3 weeks.
> 
> And court got pushed to April. I'll go to court in April, then have only ONE MONTH before I'm off.
> 
> But if they test me this week I'm fucked. Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Actually none other the pot being legal I like my guns too much. I don’t fit in anywhere not with my redneck friends nor my liberals. :/ 





schizopath said:


> You got any left leaning political ideas? They make up for sugar.


----------



## Jabberwocky

As zillakami stated in that album I mentioned to you yesterday about “ima misfit people run away when I visit” 





schizopath said:


> You got any left leaning political ideas? They make up for sugar.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Actually none other the pot being legal I like my guns too much. I don’t fit in anywhere not with my redneck friends nor my liberals. :/


Then youre exactly at the right place.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I figured so when I stumbled upon the site years ago and never registered a username I’m glad I’m here haha 





schizopath said:


> Then youre exactly at the right place.


----------



## schizopath

People dont like me cause Im too truthful and theyd propably prefer the lies.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve been told water has to be heated but not boiling to get all the alkaloids, which is what I do now. But I prefer the taste of some cold water kratom 





sewerslide.666mg said:


> I've been doing kratom off and on for years i dont like the taste some days are better tasting than others


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve ruined many holidays for my girlfriends stating you can’t say your a Christian and celebrate Christmas etc etc.. but I’m not going get into Religion. I don’t do religion.  at first she didn’t like my truthfulness now I’ve helped her expand her mind past the point of believing society because everyone else does. 





schizopath said:


> People dont like me cause Im too truthful and theyd propably prefer the lies.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I’ve ruined many holidays for my girlfriends stating you can’t say your a Christian and celebrate Christmas etc etc.. but I’m not going get into Religion. I don’t do religion.


That sounds about right. I dont personally do politics for that same reason.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

d.r.i I don't need society...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don’t do politics cause they are all asshole puppets. 





schizopath said:


> That sounds about right. I dont personally do politics for that same reason.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve laughed at how most people are losing sanity over 5 days in the house. It makes me feel better knowing I’ve been disabled alone in the house my entire life and am still somewhat sane. 





sewerslide.666mg said:


> d.r.i I don't need society...


----------



## Shady's Fox

sewerslide.666mg said:


> d.r.i I don't need society...



Fuck society. We need to go to Space, we need to head back to our origin.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You take the skies, I’ll burrow underground. Together we will never die! 





Shady's Fox said:


> Fuck society. We need to go to Space, we need to head back to our origin.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

FuneralFather said:


> I’ve ruined many holidays for my girlfriends stating you can’t say your a Christian and celebrate Christmas etc etc.. but I’m not going get into Religion. I don’t do religion.  at first she didn’t like my truthfulness now I’ve helped her expand her mind past the point of believing society because everyone else does.



Is that because it’s actually a Pagan holiday? Sacrifices happen big time on Christmas Eve and that day. I still celebrate Jesus and don’t give mind to what the devil is doing at that time.

I don’t think many people know it’s a Pagan holiday. I only learned from an interview I saw with a High Priestess Witch.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’d like to get into my beliefs but gnostic bishop will be in here talking about morals so I’ll pass I respect whatever you choose though!! 





CoastTwoCoast said:


> Is that because it’s actually a Pagan holiday? Sacrifices happen big time on Christmas Eve and that day. I still celebrate Jesus and don’t give mind to what the devil is doing at that time.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hahahah Yeah, lets drop it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

But most of US holidays are just rebranded pagan holidays, but then again my beliefs or not. I lose interest in things when they become mainstream 





CoastTwoCoast said:


> Is that because it’s actually a Pagan holiday? Sacrifices happen big time on Christmas Eve and that day. I still celebrate Jesus and don’t give mind to what the devil is doing at that time.
> 
> I don’t think many people know it’s a Pagan holiday. I only learned from an interview I saw with a High Priestess Witch.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

FuneralFather said:


> I’ve laughed at how most people are losing sanity over 5 days in the house. It makes me feel better knowing I’ve been disabled alone in the house my entire life and am still somewhat sane.



I love being in the house anyway. This is the perfect excuse!


----------



## schizopath

OH EM GEE, did my dealer fall asleep or what. No texts is normally good but not in this case.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I’ve been happy with the fact, and I think this is a good excuse for people to stop the rat race for a little and focus on family and stuff that actually matters. I do feel sorry for the ones that won’t be able to afford to eat.. but at the same time no one has given a fuck about the homeless so maybe it will kick people in the ass to help others at least for a brief moment 





CoastTwoCoast said:


> I love being in the house anyway. This is the perfect excuse!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> OH EM GEE, did my dealer fall asleep or what. No texts is normally good but not in this case.


ha. I'll be there in 20. not.


----------



## Jabberwocky

My dealer had to be one of the only people working right now.  And of course he’s got legit medical 





schizopath said:


> OH EM GEE, did my dealer fall asleep or what. No texts is normally good but not in this case.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Uh oh the dreaded I’ll be there in “random time”. 





ghostandthedarknes said:


> ha. I'll be there in 20. not.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ha. I'll be there in 20. not.


I like him cause hes a businessman and not like most dealers


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish I had just one weed dealer that was like they. But most dealers don’t stick to just weed to low profit :/ 





schizopath said:


> I like him cause hes a businessman and not like most dealers


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I wish I had just one weed dealer that was like they. But most dealers don’t stick to just weed to low profit :/


Most dealers start fucking up when they move to other products around here. Only the best dealers remember that its business after all and dont fuck everything up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

One of mine got to cheap for his own good, his got fire weed but he’s rebranding it with those fake california Mylar bags and charging exotic prices last bag I got was just some 3 outta 5 star so I gotta find someone better. Cause I’m not doing rides all over town and in and out of the projects. I don’t worry about the people in their but the cops lie in wait around those places and I don’t really wanna deal with a ticket right now for some weed 





schizopath said:


> Most dealers start fucking up when they move to other products around here. Only the best dealers remember that its business after all and dont fuck everything up.


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> What caliber ? I got 556 green tips but I have a feeling ima have to get the old ladies 7.62 out and oil it up tonight



9mm and 5.56


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> OH EM GEE, did my dealer fall asleep or what. No texts is normally good but not in this case.


Time to start sorrow eating to try and get over this


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

savor the suffering


----------



## Jabberwocky

Look at it like this, at least you got food. But I know how you feel. Maybe he will awaken here soon 





schizopath said:


> Time to start sorrow eating to try and get over this


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Look at it like this, at least you got food. But I know how you feel. Maybe he will awaken here soon


Youre right and its been the opposite many times. It feels bad cause he said hed front me and just the possibility got my mood up. Well Im about to get money next week anyways.


----------



## devilsgospel

YO

I GOT 2 KINDS OF OPIOIDS, MORE LYRICA, AND 2 BOTTLES OF WHISKEY

FWM


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather I think you should countinue making new lounge threads to stir up the drama pot. Theres a slight chance that I become a mod so I want to calm down (if its even possible)


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> FuneralFather I think you should countinue making new lounge threads to stir up the drama pot. Theres a slight chance that I become a mod so I want to calm down (if its even possible)


inb4 I apply a dozen times and never get a single vote. Would serve me right.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tomorrow I’m on it! While doing my best not to get banned. When your up for a vote, you’ve got a vote right here 





schizopath said:


> FuneralFather I think you should countinue making new lounge threads to stir up the drama pot. Theres a slight chance that I become a mod so I want to calm down (if its even possible)


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don’t think bluelight understands that I will never die.  I’ve had 10 twitters.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My drug dealer is my mailman. He just doesn’t know it. He delivered me Etizolam the other day.


----------



## Jabberwocky

My drug dealer is my mailman and he knows it that’s why it always pays to leave a little something in the mailbox I just don’t have anyone on the west coast to send the mail. Sooner or later I’m heading south just to get my medical card 





CoastTwoCoast said:


> My drug dealer is my mailman. He just doesn’t know it. He delivered me Etizolam the other day.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Tomorrow I’m on it! While doing my best not to get banned.
> 
> When your up for a vote, you’ve got a vote right here


Haha. Sounds good.

Thanks. But yeah Im gonna stop talking about it completely.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You are looking at a traveller who just bought a ticket for a very special kinda of trip, cause? A  Few dollars and his mind although shortly he will have little or no control.  Now, most of his preparations has been made and he just bout ready to go

He won't have to leave this room if he wants to but he may travel so far that he may get lost and never come back.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alright I’m off to spend time with the misses and smoke grass be safe everyone! I’ll see y’all bright and early.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

FuneralFather said:


> My drug dealer is my mailman and he knows it that’s why it always pays to leave a little something in the mailbox...



That's wicked sketchy, dude.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Uh oh the dreaded I’ll be there in “random time”.





CoastTwoCoast said:


> My drug dealer is my mailman. He just doesn’t know it. He delivered me Etizolam the other day.


you're welcome


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> That's wicked sketchy, dude.



Actually it's really common here in the south, my mom is a mail carrier.

I almost typed she's a mailbox.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> That's wicked sketchy, dude.



That doesn’t even register on my sketchy radar at all in comparison to some of the sketchiest shit I’ve seen here.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you're welcome



I thought I got you fired for throwing away my probation forms


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Actually it's really common here in the south, my mom is a mail carrier.
> 
> I almost typed she's a mailbox.



You were given birth out of a mailbox.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You were given birth out of a mailbox.



Well thanks for telling everyone


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I thought I got you fired for throwing away my probation forms


pffft. I'm protected by the feds.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You were given birth out of a mailbox.


 Return to sender iirc


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> My drug dealer is my mailman. He just doesn’t know it. He delivered me Etizolam the other day.



There's something about him handing me multiple envelopes of illegal substances and knowing nothing about it that makes me super hard


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> There's something about him handing me multiple envelopes of illegal substances and knowing nothing about it that makes me super hard


y u think i mailman?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> There's something about him handing me multiple envelopes of illegal substances and knowing nothing about it that makes me super hard



That’s hot! It’s like “Dude, you have no idea what you just brought me from India. Put it down and walk away slowly. Thanks, now get the fuck outta here!!”


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> y u think i mailman?



I'll leave you a nice tip alright

Tippa mahdick


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OMG! What a turn on!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Wanted to give my kitty gabapentin after a c-section and spay... wtf? That isn't a painkiller I told them. How much? I ask. $20 for 300mg. What? I got tons o' those at home. Yeah I got a mg scale and can work out the dosage by weight but I got _proper _pain killers to give _my_ baby, thanks. 
$20 for 10 x 30mg caps? *DAMN!*


----------



## Xorkoth

WTF that's insane. 8(


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

I just got on to post this, and let y’all know he did 9/11 and coronavirus be safe out there see y’all in the morning !


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> The apocalypse is like I expected so far...People being a bunch of retarded cunts and me having enough drugz to block it out.



you gotta let love into your heart.  aka JESUS.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CTC is gunna LOSE IT.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> you gotta let love into your heart.  aka JESUS.



Jesus is with me all the time. Even he knows people get on my damn nerves and that sometimes I need something to help me chill. It’s no secret. lol He’s not judging me.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I love her videos. She reminds me of my great grandma when I was a kid.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> CTC is gunna LOSE IT.



Nah, you guys are the most fun group to be with during these uncertain times.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> I love her videos. She reminds me of my great grandma when I was a kid.


she's cool af.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> He’s not judging me.



isn't that his job tho?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> isn't that his job tho?



No. Not at all actually. He doesn’t make you feel guilty or condemned.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> No. Not at all actually. He doesn’t judge or condemn.



fuck. He sounds like a cool dude after all. Is it cool with him if I have gay sex and don't believe he's the son of god and all that?


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she's cool af.



I love super old people. Like when they're old enough that they almost seem young again. If that makes sense. They lose all pretense about everything and they're just themselves.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I didn't know the sun had a god...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> fuck. He sounds like a cool dude after all. Is it cool with him if I have gay sex and don't believe he's the son of god and all that?



You don’t have anything else to do besides try to wind me up? _Try_ is the key word. Not going there with you. In too much of a good mood.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> I love super old people. Like when they're old enough that they almost seem young again. If that makes sense. They lose all pretense about everything and they're just themselves.


yep. old enough to not give a fuck what anyone thinks.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think he wants you to peg his ass.

But OT: I think the apocalypse will be very sudden. Not like a plague.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You don’t have anything else to do besides try to wind me up? _Try_ is the key word. Not going there with you. In too much of a good mood.



gurl, why you so tense? You never want to have fun with me.


----------



## thujone

another age requirement we could do without


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> gurl, why you so tense? You never want to have fun with me.



We can have plenty of fun when you’re not trying to be a douche.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> We can have plenty of fun when you’re not trying to be a douche.



you only like guys who look like wolverine is that it?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I think he wants you to peg his ass.



Awww hell naw! That’s one thing I don’t do with dudes.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> you only like guys who look like wolverine is that it?



LMAO! Who looks like Wolverine?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’ve never seen your pic @mal3volent. I like all kinds of different looking dudes. I don’t have a specific type.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’ve never seen your pic @mal3volent. I like all kinds of different looking dudes. I don’t have a specific type.


you like guys with coronavirus?  (it's sad that coronavirus is in my autocomplete)....


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you like guys with coronavirus?  (it's sad that coronavirus is in my autocomplete)....



It’s in mine too. Pops right up!


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’ve never seen your pic @mal3volent. I like all kinds of different looking dudes. I don’t have a specific type.



do you like hillbilly twinks with trust issues?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> do you like hillbilly twinks with trust issues?



You had me at “hillbilly”. *swoons*
If you drive a big pickup truck too, I might have to try to turn you straight.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

yeehaw...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Hell yeah! 


mal3volent said:


> do you like hillbilly twinks with trust issues?



I have trust issues too. We can work on that while we’re in the middle of the woods at night gettin’ a little mud on the tires.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You had me at “hillbilly”. *swoons*
> If you drive a big pickup truck too, I might have to try to turn you straight.



can you hold your likker tho?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> can you hold your likker tho?



Yes, especially when I’m trying to make a good impression. I like to get buzzed to ease anxiety, but not totally wrecked. Why?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

What’s your fave drink btw?


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What’s your fave drink btw?



anything that burns honestly

but if I'm actually trying to enjoy it, rum and coke 

ever had apple pie moonshine ?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> anything that burns honestly
> 
> but if I'm actually trying to enjoy it, rum and coke
> 
> ever had apple pie moonshine ?



I want to try real apple pie moonshine sooo bad! I’m not around hillbillies who can hook me up though. They try to sell some in the store, but it’s not the real thing and it tastes super disgusting, not like apple pie at all.
Do you know people who make the real deal?




The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My brother the “doctor,” said that most people will be sound asleep when they die from CoV-19.
> 
> Doesn’t that make you feel better!
> 
> -Wizard



Yes, it brings comfort actually. lol


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> anything that burns honestly
> 
> but if I'm actually trying to enjoy it, rum and coke
> 
> ever had apple pie moonshine ?


my boss makes that stuff... real fuckin good


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’m jealous! Wish I had some booze right now. It was so stupid I didn’t get some today. I mostly drink wine, but always wanted to try the shine.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m jealous! Wish I had some booze right now. It was so stupid I didn’t get some today. I mostly drink wine, but always wanted to try the shine.


I mostly drink beer wine once in a wile hard shit fucks me up


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Do you know people who make the real deal?



my grandpa had it with his coffee every morning. I stayed with them on weekends when I was a kid.

i don't have much contact with my family anymore . I live in a high tech town with two liquor stores now.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You will be able to get booze. Even the most stupid governments have learned, that if you keep boozy’s from their juice, they will make an unnecessary health crisis.
> 
> Plus booze kills the coronavirus on surfaces, Fun fact!



Yes, there will be a riot if people can’t get their drink on. Booze kills infection too. Remember those old westerns where someone gets shot? They poor booze in the wound to clean it, then the guy grabs the bottle and drinks it down fast for anesthesia before the bullet is fished out. Haha


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> my grandpa had it with his coffee every morning. I stayed with them on weekends when I was a kid.
> 
> i don't have much contact with my family anymore . I live in a high tech town with two liquor stores now.



That’s nice about your grandpaw.

Sounds almost like a dry county. Are you in the states? Deep South?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

we are on page 420. what's with all the alcohol talk? roast a flower.....


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I don’t do weed, but I’m doing kratom.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I don’t do weed, but I’m doing kratom.


you naughty girl


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you naughty girl



Ah, of course! 

I won’t even mention what else is going on. You couldn’t handle it. Hehe

Good night you guys!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Ah, of course!
> 
> I won’t even mention what else is going on. You couldn’t handle it. Hehe
> 
> Good night you guys!  ❤


sweet dreams


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> isn't that his job tho?



He judges everyone else EXCEPT her

 u C2C


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm high as giraffe pussy y'all 

Popped the tapentadol with the Lyrica already kicking and I am like legit tripping


----------



## BK38

I saw this and I found it super off-putting and I wanted you all to share in the weirdness:


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> I'm high as giraffe pussy y'all
> 
> Popped the tapentadol with the Lyrica already kicking and I am like legit tripping



I've been doing a lot of accidental rhyming latelt


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> As long as you are not hurting women or children, I say go for it you weird ass German!



I knew this image would speak to you, you fucking dark wizard from the Harry Potter universe. This is probably just like... a Tuesday for you. Also agreed, do whatever the fuck you want so long as you're not hurting anyone (or do that too, but it has to be consensual).


----------



## devilsgospel

Have that sweet sweet tapentadol stained glass visuin


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’d fuck Voldemort, if her titties were that great. How’s the pussy?



The only response that comes to mind is...magical?


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> The only response that comes to mind is...magical?



Give him ye old magic wand

Some magicians need fo use their left hand, some right, but in this instance it's the good ol booty hole


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Smurf’s weren’t the good things when that debuted on the world. Kill them all!
> 
> -Gargamel



Who even are you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Wizard of the Creek!!!!


i remember you from when i was up shit creek. follow the yellow pricked toad or something like that.


----------



## Stark

stuck to the gold standard


----------



## devilsgospel

Stark said:


> stuck to the gold standard



Now who even is this guy


----------



## Stark

devilsgospel said:


> Now who even is this guy



burnout; prophet; solipsist


----------



## BK38

@*The Wizard of the Creek





*


----------



## devilsgospel

Stark said:


> burnout; prophet; solipsist



Oh for real? Had no idea lol I was just being a dick, what's up man?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i like red gummy bears the best. gotta work now. bye.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i like red gummy bears the best. gotta work now. bye.



Have a great day hope you get fired


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> We’re so much better than this... sure, many will die from this, but that doesn’t mean we shouldn’t be vigilant in our SOCIAL DISTANCING!
> 
> Man up bitches! Stay away from me!
> 
> -The Devil



Don't worry people stay away from you anyways 

You ain't no devil playboi bitch I am the devil the devil and I cant go to heaven nah i cant go to heaven nahh


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s smart, I like people that are smart; they know never to screw with me!



I rebuke you you little imp person I am an agent of Lucifer/Prometheus. He grants you unbreakable willpower and chews bubblegum and he's all out of bubblegum


----------



## Shady's Fox

bubbles

bubbles am gonna dream, my migraine thankfully fucked off

no shit

am smokin half-asleep, nah fuck this shit man


nhnm


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s smart, I like people that are smart; they know never to screw with me!



Let me amend your statement so that it's accurate: "That's smart, i like people that are smart; they know never to screw...me!"

Sleep well sweet shit-wizard.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Peace to you all, my friends! Time to sleep.
> I make:
> 
> BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES AND BUBBLES...


your post r very disorienting please stop I'm trying to drive


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


drink a lot and stomp the dogshit out of your enemy


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Liters of wine and some giggling then Im game


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> He delivered me Etizolam the other day.


Oh shit, watch out with the stuff.


----------



## schizopath

Woah, snorting an antipsychotic feels oddly like a mild bupre high.

Not gonna ever again try this though.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Oh shit, watch out with the stuff


Thanks, will do. I dont think Ive ever fallen this low.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m a fucking idiot and a child.


Join the club! (it could always be worse dude)

What kind of a broken amygdala retard snorts antipsychotics


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s all part of your pathology.


Huh, I guess the mentality is something like "better to feel something than absolutely nothing, also Im bored"

Lol is it really worth it dude? Get some levometh from a pharmacy, it should be better.


----------



## schizopath

I could sell my ps4 but waiting for ps5.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

It's vaporware at this point.

Release hopefully by 2020 holidays, but with all the worlds supply chains messed up it may very well be delayed until sometime next year.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve really been working on my Mitch McConnell impersonation this morning.


----------



## Xorkoth

You sounded just like him in  that other thread... "I'm Mitch McConnell"... classic.


----------



## Jabberwocky

If we could only upload videos :/ perhaps I’ll work on a YouTube video and share it here. 





Xorkoth said:


> You sounded just like him in  that other thread... "I'm Mitch McConnell"... classic.


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> You sounded just like him in  that other thread... "I'm Mitch McConnell"... classic.



this is my Mitch McConnell impression @0:30


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## schizopath

About to cook some bacon omelette and withdraw back to my bed.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

UH OH! YOU GUYS HAVE TO STOP EATING ASS! GUESS YOU HAVE TO FIND ANOTHER WAY TO FILL YOUR TIME!

*Red alert! Coronavirus could be spread by rimming, scientists say

Researchers studying COVID-19 among infected patients in a hospital in China are thought to be the first to test stool samples for the disease, and are now warning that coronavirus can be transmitted via mouth-to-butt contact.*

This is the latest blow for the LGBT+ community, which is already more vulnerable to coronavirus than heterosexual people and has seen the pandemic force major Pride festivals to cancel.

Cells containing coronavirus are present in the faeces of more than half of the people infected with the virus, the study – which was published online in medical journal _Gastroenterology –_ found.

Additionally, the scientists found that one in five patients who no longer had infected cells in their respiratory tract still had infected cells in their faeces.

This means that people who test negative for coronavirus via the conventional testing method may still be able to infect people who come into contact with their faeces.


While douching before rimming does remove most traces of faeces, it’s unlikely to remove every single infected cell.

The discovery of this new route of infection has lead the scientists to urge healthcare professionals to carry out stool testing as part of their response to the pandemic, and for people to minimise the risk of catching the disease this way by minimising oral-faecal contact.

“Prevention of fecal-oral transmission should be taken into consideration to control the spread the virus,” the paper says.


The study also confirmed that in addition to the known symptoms of fever and coughing, coronavirus can cause gastrointestinal symptoms such as diarrhoea, vomiting and nausea.

While the study did not specifically name rimming, the warnings about oral-faecal transmission of coronavirus mean it is advisable not to have oral contact with the butt of anyone who may have coronavirus.”










						Red alert! Coronavirus could be spread by rimming, scientists say
					

Chinese scientists have found coronavirus in the feces of patients with COVID-19, causing them to warn about mouth-to-butt transmission of the virus.




					www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

“Mouth-to-Butt contact.” LMAO!

That means the people in The Human Centipede would have died from Coronavirus.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

CoastTwoCoast said:


> “Mouth-to-Butt contact.” LMAO!
> 
> That means the people in The Human Centipede would have died from Coronavirus.


fact....


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Oh shit, watch out with the stuff.



You’re right, but I have a brand of Etiz I never tried called Etilof CR (controlled release) 1.5 mg

It keeps me in control. It must’ve been the Etilaam brand that triggered mania and made me do all kinds of stuff.

This Etilof CR is relaxing, but I’m in control so that’s good. Seems safe so far!


----------



## w01fg4ng

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You’re right, but I have a brand of Etiz I never tried called Etilof CR (controlled release) 1.5 mg
> 
> It keeps me in control. It must’ve been the Etilaam brand that triggered mania and made me do all kinds of stuff.
> 
> This Etilof CR is relaxing, but I’m in control so that’s good. Seems safe so far!


guuurrrl, you know how it can creep up on you.  be safe.

...



CoastTwoCoast said:


> I'm glad you're not using anymore either! I was a nymphomaniac on that drug and put myself in dangerous situations. Then I literally just got an email about a deal on Etizolam. See, I'm trying to be tempted. Not going back though.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

w01fg4ng said:


> guuurrrl, you know how it can creep up on you.  be safe.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the concern! There are different brands of Etizolam. This Etilof controlled release is nowhere near as strong as the Etilaam brand I was using that made me go on Craigslist seeking monster cocks for example. Haha

I haven’t even blacked out on this Etilof controlled release in insane doses. It just eases the anxiety, but I’m in complete control.

It was the Etilaam brand of Etiz that was dangerous for me. Thank you so much for looking out though!


----------



## BK38

Took 1000mg Phenibut today and am just sipping on some beers slowly. I can already tell the Phenibut is having less effect than it should... I don't wanna, but am gonna have to take a T-break soon. Phenibut dependence is no bloody joke and fucked me up bad at low-dose and prolonged period of use (500mg a day x 2 months continuous use). I've been hammering my Gabas a bit too much lately between the Phenibut and the booze (day before yesterday I did 1500mg Phenibut and 700ml vodka). I love Phenibut, but fuck the rapid tolerance, if only it had a tolerance profile like alcohol, that would be perfect. Anywayssss, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Welcome to the Witch House


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I appreciate the concern! There are different brands of Etizolam. This Etilof controlled release is nowhere near as strong as the Etilaam brand I was using that made me go on Craigslist seeking monster cocks for example. Haha



Next time send ya boy a PM  wouldn't call mine a monster but it's definitely not one to disappoint

I'm so fuckin high. Steady diet of desmetramadol, Lyrica, caffeine and nicotine today.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nicotine Gum till my Gums Sore 





devilsgospel said:


> Next time send ya boy a PM  wouldn't call mine a monster but it's definitely not one to disappoint
> 
> I'm so fuckin high. Steady diet of desmetramadol, Lyrica, caffeine and nicotine today.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sup, my peoples?
been doing Ok with the _not _doing gabas. Well i did 300mg gabap and 500mg phenibut this morning but thats like 1/100th (my est) of what I been feeding my receptors lately. Skipped alp for 48 hrs and did .5 then another .5 a couple hours later this afternoon after the lunch "rush" was over. Take-out only still no servers shit is causing some real issues.
A little anxious but I think it was more of (damn wheres that bottle full i brought?) habit/routine of the last couple three weeks.
Got some 5mg diazepam just for backup.... Think i did one last night but slept like I was awake, ya know? Then again budah sleeps with me and i was super cautious when moving may have kept myself awake/aware been there feels the same... mf dont _need _sleep just close the eyes for a few hours. 
Didn't mean to keep ya ear bartender nah no shots tonight gotta bounce, peace.


----------



## BK38

PtahTek said:


> sup, my peoples?
> been doing Ok with the _not _doing gabas. Well i did 300mg gabap and 500mg phenibut this morning but thats like 1/100th (my est) of what I been feeding my receptors lately. Skipped alp for 48 hrs and did .5 then another .5 a couple hours later this afternoon after the lunch "rush" was over. Take-out only still no servers shit is causing some real issues.
> A little anxious but I think it was more of (damn wheres that bottle full i brought?) habit/routine of the last couple three weeks.
> Got some 5mg diazepam just for backup.... Think i did one last night but slept like I was awake, ya know? Then again budah sleeps with me and i was super cautious when moving may have kept myself awake/aware been there feels the same... mf dont _need _sleep just close the eyes for a few hours.
> Didn't mean to keep ya ear bartender nah no shots tonight gotta bounce, peace.



Made this meme just now haha - take care:


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I forgot how many days I've taken gaba Las couple daze I feel like shit no gaba tommrow even tho I still have them.... tolerance break is what I need not as bad as benzo withdrawal but still blows


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I forgot how many days I've taken gaba Las couple daze I feel like shit no gaba tommrow even tho I still have them.... tolerance break is what I need not as bad as benzo withdrawal but still blows



Feel you, think it's gonna have to be a week hiatus from Phenibut for moi from tmrw.


----------



## devilsgospel

I've been taking Lyrica for quite a while now. I'm forcibly limiting myself to 300mg a day now and then tapering to 150 then none. To make sure I do I gave away all the extras I had to my good friend.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Alas; the ride can only last so long before someone feelings get hurt.
Fuck will do it again inna couple weeks.

I'll find something in to take my mind off it... adjust some time slots and energies. Or a replacement... more likely. ha


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been hitting the gaba receptors hard too... came off opiates and used gabapentin, etizolam and phenibut, not daily but more than I should especially considering past dependence on phenibut.  Then got all euphoric and manic once opiate withdrawal stopped and did a bunch of stimmy drugs and stayed up super late and did a lot of etizolam for 4 nights in a row, but like, a lot... been feeling a lot of rebound anxiety since then.  Barely slept the past 2 nights, though I laid there all night and felt fairly rested.  If I can't sleep tonight I will allow myself a little etizolam, and then tomorrow nothing, then the next day phenibut... that will give 4 days between dosages of phenibut.  Then gonna work on just dealing with anxiety until I get back to normal.  Fucking drugs.  I wish weed was still anti-anxiety for me but sadly that ship sailed a year or so ago... I hardly ever want to smoke weed anymore because it produces anxiety a lot of the time, these days I'd way rather take some acid or something than smoke weed.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Don't know what to do with dead pen dmt sludge.  Don't want to waste weed but hate bacco.

The abyss is real.


----------



## CFC

I've never had euphoria, mania or psychosis from drugs. Sounds like a right lark


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> Welcome to the Witch House



welcome us to ur mom's house

AM BORED

I WANNA ROAST SOMEONE

fuckin quarantineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

someone pls count the E's


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


>




That's so gross. Your father's not proud of you, Jim.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> welcome us to ur mom's house
> 
> AM BORED
> 
> I WANNA ROAST SOMEONE
> 
> fuckin quarantineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> someone pls count the E's


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> That's so gross. Your father's not proud of you, Jim.


----------



## BK38

Just tugged on my cock after forgetting to for a couple days. Twas most satisfying. Now for Hot chocolate...


----------



## Jabberwocky

8 E's 





Shady's Fox said:


> welcome us to ur mom's house
> 
> AM BORED
> 
> I WANNA ROAST SOMEONE
> 
> fuckin quarantineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> someone pls count the E's


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Just tugged on my cock after forgetting to for a couple days. Twas most satisfying. Now for Hot chocolate...



for u.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> for u.



Think you might be able to sell these in the Vatican for a pretty penny


----------



## Shady's Fox

BUT DA THING IZ

OK

how do u masturbate if you aren't virgin? I for one, I can't cum. Only if I use that flashlight toy but I don't...

cuz i have a GF


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> BUT DA THING IZ
> 
> OK
> 
> how do u masturbate if you aren't virgin? I for one, I can't cum. Only if I use that flashlight toy but I don't...
> 
> cuz i have a GF



You gotta work on your technique. I for one, am a whore, as is your mother and I manage. Maybe she can give you some tips.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Pretzel-19


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> 8 E's



Do not humor him.

I'm having a nice opioid binge today. Just woke up from a Lyrica and O-DSMT nod and popped some tapentadol. Last day I'm allowing myself, as I physically removed the rest of my shit from my person.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Pretzel-19



Waffle-20?


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Waffle-20?



Blue waffle-69


----------



## Shady's Fox

LOUDER I CAN'T HEAR


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Blue waffle-69



Waffle-stomp-420


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> LOUDER I CAN'T HEAR


----------



## Shady's Fox

NO ASHLEY

STOP

FIGHTIN WITH UR SISTER

BUT DAD


----------



## Jabberwocky

currently learning how to use my diaphragm as im trying to get a more metal blend into my music, I have one last oxy 7.5 I'm debating on staying up and taking it. The girls being pissy with me over my music making. I'm learning not to give a fuck what she thinks anymore.





devilsgospel said:


> Do not humor him.
> 
> I'm having a nice opioid binge today. Just woke up from a Lyrica and O-DSMT nod and popped some tapentadol. Last day I'm allowing myself, as I physically removed the rest of my shit from my person.


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> currently learning how to use my diaphragm as im trying to get a more metal blend into my music, I have one last oxy 7.5 I'm debating on staying up and taking it. The girls being pissy with me over my music making. I'm learning not to give a fuck what she thinks anymore.



Take drugs disregard women

I'm ready to blast off to the abyss on this crazy tapentadol shit, stained glass world and drooling on myself here I come


----------



## Shady's Fox

HEY KIDZ

ITS BOAI COAI

DO U KNOW WAT SAY SIDE BOAI


----------



## devilsgospel

Da fuck u say 2 me bic boi


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Start your own pandemic simulator.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Start your own pandemic simulator.



I watched a video where some dude checked out all thecWaldo books from a children's, library and then edited him out with an exacto knife and some kind of gadget that put the background back on the page and that's my favorite shit


----------



## Stark




----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Start your own pandemic simulator.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


>


this will cause many suicides. today's youth is weak.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> this will cause many suicides. today's youth is weak.



I can't wait


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Waldo is hiding in an underground bunker with tons of canned goods, dry food, guns and masturbation material so he can jerk off to his heart’s delight.
He doesn’t want to be found.


----------



## schizopath

I slept 16 hours then woke to a text that Im getting some amphetamine today


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Some things just fall into place.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Some things just fall into place.


Damn right. Might also be getting a bupre patch but not too sure how I could use that since I dont iv.

PUUUUUUUUMPEEEEEEEED. TESTOSTERONE BE STRONG.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’m pulling an all-nighter. Awake like a motherfucker. I don’t care.

Ewww IV, I’ll never use a needle in my arm. That’s where I draw the line.

If it’s a bupe patch, why can’t you just wear it?


----------



## Shady's Fox

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Some things just fall into place.




I luv you


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m pulling an all-nighter. Awake like a motherfucker. I don’t care.
> 
> Ewww IV, I’ll never use a needle in my arm. That’s where I draw the line.
> 
> If it’s a bupe patch, why can’t you just wear it?


Haha, you took methylphenidate?

I have made the mistake a few times but aiming to never iv again.

I propably could but I prefer the focused doses.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Haha, you took methylphenidate?
> 
> I have made the mistake a few times but aiming to never iv again.
> 
> I propably could but I prefer the focused doses.



Yeah, I took it, but I mostly chew it to get rid of the extended release or snort it. Never ever will I IV anything.


----------



## schizopath

I can respect that. Im lucky enough to fear needles so it hasnt become a habit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Ewww IV, I’ll never use a needle in my arm. That’s where I draw the line.



said every junkie cept me. i had a tattoo removed. it's not track marks


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> said every junkie cept me. i had a tattoo removed. it's not track marks



Yeah, sure buddy!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yeah, sure buddy!


good thing I'm not tryin to get a job from u meanie


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> said every junkie cept me. i had a tattoo removed. it's not track marks


I have a one friend that literally misses every second shot. Seeing that shit I have made my mind never to take up the needle.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I have a one friend that literally misses every second shot. Seeing that shit I have made my mind never to take up the needle.


dirty habit is all i gotta say. i had a bud that could hit his first shot of coke but after that it was pathetic.  One of them dude's that would be hiding in the closet with the lights off thinking the cops are coming.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> One of them dude's that would be hiding in the closet with the lights off thinking the cops are coming.


Hes close to that too. One time we had sex and went to shower, well after I left the shower he suddenly got angry as fuck and I had to throw him out and give him a couple of knocks in the head.

I cant fucking take this waiting. Why cant my dealer just wake up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Hes close to that too. One time we had sex and went to shower, well after I left the shower he suddenly got angry as fuck and I had to throw him out and give him a couple of knocks in the head.
> 
> I cant fucking take this waiting. Why cant my dealer just wake up.


ohhhhh booooooy. waiting sux


----------



## Shady's Fox

WHO WANTS TO WAKE UP YO

STFU

ON THIS DUST

?

WHO

NO ONE

but

I AM
GOING

FUCKIN INSANE I CAN'T STAY INSIDEEEEEEE

I went to buy some FOOD

DA FUCKIN ARMY

JUMPED ME

EVEN

SEE KIDS

EVEN SHADY SOMETIMES'S WEAK

EVEN SHADY


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ohhhhh booooooy. waiting sux


I used to do this shit everyday. I guess the benzos and pregabs made it easier back then.

But yeah Im over hyped as fuck.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> good thing I'm not tryin to get a job from u meanie



Awww, I would be compassionate to you in that situation.

I’m having a blast watching MTV Classic channel. Reminds me of when music was actually worth a damn and when MTV played music videos.

Just watched White Zombie “Thunderkiss ‘65” and FAITH NO MORE “Epic” to name a couple.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> WHO WANTS TO WAKE UP YO
> 
> STFU
> 
> ON THIS DUST
> 
> ?
> 
> WHO
> 
> NO ONE
> 
> but
> 
> I AM
> GOING
> 
> FUCKIN INSANE I CAN'T STAY INSIDEEEEEEE
> 
> I went to buy some FOOD
> 
> DA FUCKIN ARMY
> 
> JUMPED ME
> 
> EVEN
> 
> SEE KIDS
> 
> EVEN SHADY SOMETIMES'S WEAK
> 
> EVEN SHADY


Wut up Shady?


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I used to do this shit everyday. I guess the benzos and pregabs made it easier back then.
> 
> But yeah Im over hyped as fuck.


Fuck waiting in the hood Dopesick with your connect saying "Im at the lights", or "around the corner".

That shits for the birds mayne.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> Fuck waiting in the hood Dopesick with your connect saying "Im at the lights", or "around the corner".
> 
> That shits for the birds mayne.


Its even worse. He hasnt even woken up and it might take hours. I was sleeping yesterday and he had posted like 5 texts that he can front me anything.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Fuck waiting in the hood Dopesick with your connect saying "Im at the lights", or "around the corner".
> 
> That shits for the birds mayne.



“I’m in the bushes. Uh oh, there’s a skunk in here! Hurry up foo’!”


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Its even worse. He hasnt even woken up and it might take hours. I was sleeping yesterday and he had posted like 5 texts that he can front me anything.


Well if you're sleeping at least you're not in bad wds..

Mother fuckas knew not to front ol hopeless anything, when used to hit a lick, Id call the ppl I didnt owe.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Awww, I would be compassionate to you in that situation.
> 
> I’m having a blast watching MTV Classic channel. Reminds me of when music was actually worth a damn and when MTV played music videos.
> 
> Just watched White Zombie “Thunderkiss ‘65” and FAITH NO MORE “Epic” to name a couple.


i was there for mtv. it was a game changer for sure. back then a music pirate only needed a double cassette deck. Computers? yeah NASA has a few. fuck shit has definitely changed.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> Well if you're sleeping at least you're not in bad wds..
> 
> Mother fuckas knew not to front ol hopeless anything, when used to hit a lick, Id call the ppl I didnt owe.


Im barely in any withdrawals. I know not to fuck my tolerances up with stupid shit. It would even be enjoyable using at that point anymore.

Lol I have standards my nigga. Thats why the dealers Ive known have always put trust in me with shit.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i was there for mtv. it was a game changer for sure. back then a music pirate only needed a double cassette deck. Computers? yeah NASA has a few. fuck shit has definitely changed.



Denis Leary used to do hilarious MTV commercials. Good times...


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Im barely in any withdrawals. I know not to fuck my tolerances up with stupid shit. It would even be enjoyable using at that point anymore.
> 
> Lol I have standards my nigga. Thats why the dealers Ive known have always put trust in me with shit.


Every junkie starts out with some standards, I started to lose mine after 10 years of heroin use and at 15 years they were completely gone.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> 10 years of heroin use


I always thought you were a methhead.


----------



## schizopath

Welp, its been 3 hours in waiting. Hope he wakes up soon so I wont go bang his door.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I always thought you were a methhead.


only meatheads do drugs. you could, go to church or join the boy scouts insted....


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> go to church


How about no


----------



## schizopath

At this rate, Im bald before I got any drugs


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I kinda wanna fuck some people before we all die.


Theres always time for a gangbang


----------



## schizopath

It resembles elephants snout


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Gross! That just gave me one more reason to go the gay way.


----------



## schizopath

How I feel having waited almost 4 hours for drugs


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I feel so utterly useless waiting for drugs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I feel so utterly useless waiting for drugs


 You'll feel like a God when they arrive.


----------



## BK38

1 drugs please


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You'll feel like a God when they arrive.








BK, I can share but you gotta share phenibut as Ive never tried it.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> BK, I can share but you gotta share phenibut as Ive never tried it.



Never done bupe and think I'll stay stay away given past history with h. I'll take you up on some of those amps tho  Phenibut is amazing but I'm on a week break now. Think my immune system could do with a week sober.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I'll take you up on some of those amps tho


Nice. Hopefully we end up having a massive orgy with some witches wearing a corpse paint.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Nice. Hopefully we end up having a massive orgy with some witches wearing a corpse paint.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


>


----------



## schizopath

Its 1435 and my dealer is sleeping.... WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

But when he wakes up Im so gonna hug him and say hes a great man

Im feeling like a gigachad so Im gonna go and buy some long drinks and food.

I didnt think it was even possible but I finally got a private account to my local shop (thanks dad)


----------



## mal3volent

i don't know what my deal is with phenibut. I notice little effect other than it makes me slightly hornier.


----------



## schizopath

Hah, my dealer finally woke up and said its still good. Brb my nibbaz.


----------



## Jabberwocky

you Have to get high and listen to my new track. Keep in mind I don’t know shit for vocals so I just tried some shit. But I’m trying learn how to blend zillakami and peep and add my twist to it. Regardless lemme know and I’ll repost witch house again. It was my first attempt so go easy 





schizopath said:


> Hah, my dealer finally woke up and said its still good. Brb my nibbaz.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Would you recommend phenibut? To someone who likes Benzos but gets nothing from kava 





mal3volent said:


> i don't know what my deal is with phenibut. I notice little effect other than it makes me slightly hornier.


----------



## schizopath

Post it here and I will listen to it.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Regardless lemme know and I’ll repost witch house again. It was my first attempt so go easy


Try rapping on some witch house loops/tracks. That would be SO FUCKING DOPE.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Already in the mix! God how can I be so high on a 5mg oxy! This is not fair to the rest of you 





schizopath said:


> Try rapping on some witch house loops/tracks. That would be SO FUCKING DOPE.


----------



## euphoricc

any rich people who want to bless my cashapp $$makemoney009$$ i bless back 2-200000000$ ---


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Already in the mix!


Youre a fucking legend. I have never heard witch house rap and I think that it has a market.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can next month this month I’m tapped 





euphoricc said:


> any rich people who want to bless my cashapp $$makemoney009$$ i bless back 2-200000000$ ---


----------



## Jabberwocky

Legend? Nah I hate myself I just wanna get a million plays on a song before I kill myself 





schizopath said:


> Youre a fucking legend. I have never heard witch house rap and I think that it has a market.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Easy bluelight. I’m just kidding 





FuneralFather said:


> Legend? Nah I hate myself I just wanna get a million plays on a song before I kill myself


----------



## euphoricc

FuneralFather said:


> I can next month this month I’m tapped


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Legend? Nah I hate myself I just wanna get a million plays on a song before I kill myself


No, once you get million views just start completely from a clean table and get another millions views in different genre. No point killing yourself.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I’ve learned that from my dad.. it’s such a waste 





schizopath said:


> No, once you get million views just start completely from a clean table and get another millions views in another genre. No point killing yourself.


----------



## schizopath

Try also posting that witch house rap into youtube when it done. I hope it gains some serious views.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve got to do more posting onto YouTube, instead of SoundCloud. But tomorrow when I take my last valiums ima put something together 





schizopath said:


> Try also posting that witch house rap into youtube when it done. I hope it gains some serious views.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Man I’m so hungry right now, but currently trying to learn to sustain myself on nothing but hemp protein


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> but currently trying to learn to sustain myself on nothing but hemp protein


I can respect this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

That and oxycodone. But damn bro I just want a greasy ass lil ceasers pizza. Everything I bought for groceries is frozen and I can’t find my damn wing sauce to make wings 





FuneralFather said:


> Man I’m so hungry right now, but currently trying to learn to sustain myself on nothing but hemp protein


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m on day 2 and I’ve dropped 3 lbs not only that but I’m practicing no fap and y’all with the NFSW thread are killing me Idk if I should even start with the cannabis this morning





schizopath said:


> I can respect this.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> oxycodone


Now thats what I would call a well balanced meal.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I haven’t even asked how did your score go? 





schizopath said:


> Now thats what I would call a well balanced meal.


----------



## schizopath

I hope my dealer still has the bupre patch. Currently couldnt give a shit about spending some dough from my next months moneys if it made me feel good.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I haven’t even asked how did your score go?


Hes drinking coffee with his father and Im waiting for him to head back to his home.


----------



## Jabberwocky

That’s where I’m at. I have a credit card payment coming up which will be quite a doozy but my plugs got some helluh fire indica. 





schizopath said:


> I hope my dealer still has the bupre patch. Currently couldnt give a shit about spending some dough from my next months moneys if it made me feel good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why must all dealers get all family friendly when they know someone’s waiting. I swear most dealers be selfish as fuck when your not trying to score but when your trying get something.  You get hit with the “hold on I’m almost done volunteering at the homeless shelter for dogs who can’t read good.” 





schizopath said:


> Hes drinking coffee with his father and Im waiting for him to head back to his home.


----------



## schizopath

It seems that we have taken over this thread. Are the people not posting here anti-social or what?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well you told me to piss people off, and I’ve learned the best way to do that is to overtalk everyone.  





schizopath said:


> It seems that we have taken over this thread. Are the people not posting here anti-social or what?


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Well you told me to piss people off, and I’ve learned the best way to do that is to overtalk everyone.


Ohh nice, the good old switcheroo. Doomed to work. Believe me.


----------



## schizopath

Well, Im with you on the mood, atleast youre not alone.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah but I doubt I can stop as I’m peaking on a perc and trying my best not to get back on fetlife





schizopath said:


> Ohh nice, the good old switcheroo. Doomed to work. Believe me.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah but I doubt I can stop


1 perc to help with talking 2 percs to stop it


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lmao if I took a full 15 right now I’d ruin the nod or the amazing feeling by panicking that I’m dying. It use to never be this way idk what happened but I attribute it to kratom cause for a while there I never measured my dosages out so god knows how many grams I was taking 





schizopath said:


> 1 perc to help with talking 2 percs to stop it


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nah I’m starting to get notifications now   West  is waking up. Yay! Please join schizos getting annoyed by my replies


----------



## schizopath

Unpossible! I was just talking with my dealer whos finally coming home from the city. If I was anymore hyped than this I would dissolve this body and turn into pure energy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

That feeling of knowing in a few hours everything will be all ok. 





schizopath said:


> Unpossible! I was just talking with my dealer whos finally coming home from the city. If I was anymore hyped than this I would dissolve this body and turn into pure energy.


----------



## Hylight

um tryin to work on my victory garden 

the garlic is growing Perfect


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need a little garden here. Maybe that would help. But every time I try to start a garden, the only things grown are poppies and pot 





Hylight said:


> um tryin to work on my victory garden
> 
> the garlic is growing Perfect


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> That feeling of knowing in a few hours everything will be all ok.


Ive been having that feeling for 8 hours and its only gotten worse over time


----------



## schizopath

FF do you want to join a orgy with me and BK38 with some corpse painted witches? It will be epic.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve tried bupre once.  I think if I’m correct it’s subs isn’t it? 





schizopath said:


> Ive been having that feeling for 8 hours and its only gotten worse over time


----------



## Jabberwocky

Always! Speaking of, corpse painted witches. I need toopoor back in my messages 





schizopath said:


> FF do you want to join a orgy with me and BK38 with some corpse painted witches? It will be epic.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I’ve tried bupre once.  I think if I’m correct it’s subs isn’t it?


Yeah its subs. The high to me is one of a kind and it even lets me lucid dream at 5mg doses.


----------



## schizopath

I heard too much HYPE is bad for the heart


----------



## BK38

Man, it's gonna be a loooooong mf week. But I need to take a tolerance break. I really don't need to up my dose of Phenibut and I've been drinking too much. MFing Gaba receptors are probably down-regulated to all hell. I really wish I had some weeeeeeeeeeeeed. I haven't smoked weed in more than a month and I was a daily smoker for like 16 years. Damn you Cooooooovid19!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lmao I just got that one! Haha it just made me clean, and methadone was one in the same 





schizopath said:


> I heard too much HYPE is bad for the heart


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

I hate to say I spent last month stocking up on it but got so many damn sativas I’m not satisfied.  My boy got some extremly indica hybrids but for some reason he’s the only person I know working right now 





BK38 said:


> Man, it's gonna be a loooooong mf week. But I need to take a tolerance break. I really don't need to up my dose of Phenibut and I've been drinking too much. MFing Gaba receptors are probably down-regulated to all hell. I really wish I had some weeeeeeeeeeeeed. I haven't smoked weed in more than a month and I was a daily smoker for like 16 years. Damn you Cooooooovid19!


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Lmao I just got that one! Haha it just made me clean, and methadone was one in the same


What? I legit didnt get this message.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I thought when you said too much HYPE is bad for the heart you was referring to toopoor. 





schizopath said:


> What? I legit didnt get this message.


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> I hate to say I spent last month stocking up on it but got so many damn sativas I’m not satisfied.  My boy got some extremly indica hybrids but for some reason he’s the only person I know working right now



I'm jelly. I would be happy with some mids or even some crappy brick weed rn. I have no tolerance, so I'm sure I'd still feel it.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I thought when you said too much HYPE is bad for the heart you was referring to toopoor.


To some sexy goth lady? Thanks, I ll be fapping to this once I get the amphetamine.


----------



## schizopath

Peep banged that? I guess he had a great taste.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well the dude I was getting it from at first was selling me fire purple the last bag I got from him was middle of the mall shit and I paid exotic prices. But I may have to go back to him cause he’s the only one outta work right now but I really don’t feel like driving around the projects all day 





BK38 said:


> I'm jelly. I would be happy with some mids or even some crappy brick weed rn. I have no tolerance, so I'm sure I'd still feel it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Peep banged that.  Peeps boy banged that and now peeps other boy banging it. And for a while i was talking to her on Twitter I bought got her to fly out to my side of the states lmao. But she dipped from my dms. 





schizopath said:


> Peep banged that? I guess he had a great taste.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

I was so looking forward to taking her to this 60 dollar a night hotel smashing and telling her I’d be back after getting more supplies and never returning 





FuneralFather said:


> Peep banged that.  Peeps boy banged that and now peeps other boy banging it. And for a while i was talking to her on Twitter I bought got her to fly out to my side of the states lmao. But she dipped from my dms.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Peep banged that.  Peeps boy banged that and now peeps other boy banging it.


Fucking lol.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Do you happen to be in a need of a gardener? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


The fucking hype is so out of control that you wouldnt even believe me. 

Wait a lil while so my friend comes home.


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> Well the dude I was getting it from at first was selling me fire purple the last bag I got from him was middle of the mall shit and I paid exotic prices. But I may have to go back to him cause he’s the only one outta work right now but I really don’t feel like driving around the projects all day



I'm in a tiny Town in France rn. If I was back in Amsterdam I could probably find a dealer that has weed. All the coffeeshops are closed there anyways.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


I AINT NO GODDAMN MAGICIAN


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Nice. Now pour it on me.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Xork I love you


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They preserved his dick



It's been proven that it's an elaborately disguised horse cock. Dude still had a big ol dong though.

Yes I'm quoting this specifically so you can all see it again


----------



## schizopath

Hylight


----------



## schizopath

mkoåhdsfgdågdpiadsgkadgådsadgsopgaskfgdes´0ki+gfhsgdihknp¨klgopb¨dfbåplfblfbld

HOW LONG CAN IT TAKE TO WAIT SOME DRUGS, I WAS NEVER GOOD AT WAITING CAUSE I WAITED FOR TWO.


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> for u.



I keep wondering if those stopMasturbationNow.org images are from a real organization or if it's for lulz.  I mean it has to just be for lulz, right?  My favorite one is:




FuneralFather said:


> currently learning how to use my diaphragm as im trying to get a more metal blend into my music, I have one last oxy 7.5 I'm debating on staying up and taking it. The girls being pissy with me over my music making. I'm learning not to give a fuck what she thinks anymore.



Dude fuck that shit, if she doesn't like it she can sick a dick.  Yours that is (or mine, I'm not trying to be controlling).  You gotta do you, if a partner doesn't accept your passion, then that's not good.



schizopath said:


> I can respect that. Im lucky enough to fear needles so it hasnt become a habit.



That's me, I fucking hate needles, can't even watch someone else use them.  I've IMd myself a couple of times for very specific purposes, and I hated doing it so much.



BK38 said:


> I'm in a tiny Town in France rn. If I was back in Amsterdam I could probably find a dealer that has weed. All the coffeeshops are closed there anyways.



In America, the places that have legal weed are considering it an essential business so they're staying open/  We have dispensaries though.


----------



## schizopath

You dont think its honest work? Dishonest is just honest with extra steps.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> That's me, I fucking hate needles, can't even watch someone else use them.  I've IMd myself a couple of times for very specific purposes, and I hated doing it so much.


Agreed. I have been ivd a few times mostly because I have been weak. I love snorting drugs so thats where Im at.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

You cant say Im not honest cause I never even asked for pics. THE END.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

I think its time to get more alcohol and hopefully get a text on the way back


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I put it to her like this last night I’ma do music it makes me happy and I use less drugs and she don’t have to love what I do but she should support it I think she’s mainly pissed cause it draws attention to me and she knows I can make something out of it either way it rocks my way from now on or it don’t go. I haven’t talked to her because she’s hurt my feelings about it 





Xorkoth said:


> I keep wondering if those stopMasturbationNow.org images are from a real organization or if it's for lulz.  I mean it has to just be for lulz, right?  My favorite one is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude fuck that shit, if she doesn't like it she can sick a dick.  Yours that is (or mine, I'm not trying to be controlling).  You gotta do you, if a partner doesn't accept your passion, then that's not good.
> 
> 
> 
> That's me, I fucking hate needles, can't even watch someone else use them.  I've IMd myself a couple of times for very specific purposes, and I hated doing it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> In America, the places that have legal weed are considering it an essential business so they're staying open/  We have dispensaries though.


----------



## schizopath

I will leave you FR00B N00BS at peace when I get my drugs


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Currently debating on getting another 8th 





schizopath said:


> I will leave you FR00B N00BS at peace when I get my drugs


----------



## Jabberwocky

New 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/funeralfather%2Fwitch-house-funeral-father-prod-pxlsdead


----------



## schizopath

I ll listen to it once I come back from my dealers place where Im currently leaving to


----------



## Jabberwocky

Be safe bro





schizopath said:


> I ll listen to it once I come back from my dealers place where Im currently leaving to


----------



## schizopath

Thanks, its the dangers of the night that should stay safe. They dont know what hit them when I stab them in the neck and start drinking their blood while fapping furiously.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Jabberwocky

BLOOD NUT 





schizopath said:


> Thanks, its the dangers of the night that should stay safe. They dont know what hit them when I stab them in the neck and start drinking their blood while fapping furiously.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> BLOOD NUT


Damn right. Blood is the best lubricant.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


----------



## schizopath

NIGGA I SAW YOU BIKE TO YOUR HOME, JUST TEXT ME ALREADY I KNOW YOURE ALONE AND SHIT BUT YOUVE BEEN KEEPING ME SITTING THERE BY THE HOURS AND NOW YOU CANT TEXT ME AT ALL


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> NIGGA I SAW YOU BIKE TO YOUR HOME, JUST TEXT ME ALREADY I KNOW YOURE ALONE AND SHIT BUT YOUVE BEEN KEEPING ME SITTING THERE BY THE HOURS AND NOW YOU CANT TEXT ME AT ALL


Worth it as he texted me right after I had posted this


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why do we have the shittiest dealers ever 





schizopath said:


> Worth it as he texted me right after I had posted this


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Why do we have the shittiest dealers ever


Cause we are the shitties persons you could ever hope to know (but but but the mask of sanity!)


----------



## schizopath

PEACE Im finally out


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

She’s smart tbh but I’m not going to listen sadly 





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t deal drugs, it’s against the law. Dope is for dopes. Don’t be a dope!
> 
> -My Mother


----------



## BK38

Soooooooooooooooooober on a Wednesday... Only a week of total sobriety to go... kill me.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Soooooooooooooooooober on a Wednesday... Only a week of total sobriety to go... kill me.


no


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> no



Choke me a little bit?


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s Thursday 





BK38 said:


> Soooooooooooooooooober on a Wednesday... Only a week of total sobriety to go... kill me.


----------



## schizopath

Only one line of amphetamine and 900mg of pregabalin. Thats, fine Im already writing a message to forums saying Im willing to trade food and stuff from my shop bank account to drugs.

Atleast one deal coming thru but not sure if I can wait many days for drugs atm.


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> It’s Thursday



oops, you're right. That means I'm slightly closer to being able to do Phenibut and drink again. I mean, I literally could now, but I need to give my Gaba receptors a wee break.


----------



## schizopath

If I could trade all my superficial charm to drugs, believe me I fucking would.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m debating on taking these valiums but I took a oxy this morning so I guess I’ll be safe and wait till tomorrow 





BK38 said:


> oops, you're right. That means I'm slightly closer to being able to do Phenibut and drink again. I mean, I literally could now, but I need to give my Gaba receptors a wee break.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yay your back 





schizopath said:


> If I could trade all my superficial charm to drugs, believe me I fucking would.


----------



## schizopath

Yo. I ll listen to that song now.


----------



## schizopath

$uicideboy$ can relate to the revelations because we dead inside


----------



## Jabberwocky

I appreciate it bro I was out playing with the dog 





schizopath said:


> Yo. I ll listen to that song now.


----------



## schizopath

Show me the hate that I deserve (especially from mods)


----------



## Jabberwocky

You don’t deserve hate no one does. 





schizopath said:


> Show me the hate that I deserve


----------



## schizopath

Hmm, what about I get really drunk today and score some drugs tomorrow? RIP.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish I could follow up with something it’s been 6 hours I don’t feel the Percocet and I wanna drink or take Valium ughh





schizopath said:


> Hmm, what about I get really drunk today and score some drugs tomorrow? RIP.


----------



## schizopath

Im a fucking sadomacohist and thats bullying level disrespect.


----------



## schizopath

I GOT FUCKING 77€ ON MY SHOP BANK ACCOUNT BUT NO JUNKIE NEEDS FOOD ATM


----------



## schizopath

I should start pouring my blood on a cups then get really hungry and thirsty and then drink it all at once


----------



## Jabberwocky

I didn’t mean it. The depression sinks in now. I should of never done this to myself 





schizopath said:


> Im a fucking sadomacohist and thats bullying level disrespect.


----------



## schizopath

Fucking sociopath


----------



## Jabberwocky

If I just had one drink maybe I won’t die 





schizopath said:


> Fucking sociopath


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> If I just had one drink maybe I won’t die


Maybe they will accept me after few drinks?


----------



## Jabberwocky

If I die alone, then it’s meant to be. How did your amps go? 





schizopath said:


> Maybe they will accept me after few drinks?


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> If I die alone, then it’s meant to be. How did your amps go?


Friend offered me his last. It could have been worse. I got some alcohol and posted a drug buying thread on dark webs.


----------



## Hylight

JESSA PEED


----------



## schizopath

Schizopath


----------



## schizopath

I was told something that Im half unable to process/believe so I started this thread. Mods why you like me?


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I smoke a bowl of that flower. SIT DOWN.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ok this took away a little of the depression


----------



## schizopath

Try rapping on this (best witch house track there currently is)


----------



## Jabberwocky

I will have it done for you tomorrow at 3 that was amazing! 





schizopath said:


> Try rapping on this (best witch house track there currently is)


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I will have it done for you tomorrow at 3 that was amazing!


Honestly the best with house track there is. Try this next


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I will have it done for you tomorrow at 3 that was amazing!


Glad you liked it 

Ask @Zopiclone bandit about witch house (or Santa Muerte)


----------



## schizopath

Zopiclone Bandit will always be my top 3 nigga. He has promised a place at his house and stuff so I love the guy at the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m really getting into witch house funeral witch sound amazing for a name haha I’m waiting on these wings to marinate as well 


schizopath said:


> Zopiclone Bandit will always be my top 3 nigga. He has promised a place at his house and stuff so I love the guy at the bottom of my heart.


----------



## schizopath

You got wings? Nice man. I used to eat them every 2 days when I lived with my best friend.


----------



## schizopath

@madness00  I love you my nigga


----------



## Shady's Fox

Your mom hates you bcz u weird


----------



## schizopath

Believe it or not, its true.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Plenty wings. That’s all that was left at store. I wish I could smoke/ well vape  but right now the anxiety would kill me cream said I would be alright do you think I’d be good to take Valium 6 hours after taking oxy? 





schizopath said:


> You got wings? Nice man. I used to eat them every 2 days when I lived with my best friend.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Your mom hates you bcz u weird


Thats also the reason why YOUR MOM loves me


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

Keep them close there’s few people in the world that will open their doors to you which is why I give my girl so much leeway sometimes 





schizopath said:


> Zopiclone Bandit will always be my top 3 nigga. He has promised a place at his house and stuff so I love the guy at the bottom of my heart.


----------



## schizopath

You can definitely take it


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Keep them close there’s few people in the world that will open their doors to you which is why I give my girl so much leeway sometimes


@Zopiclone bandit I FUCKING LOVE YOU


----------



## Shady's Fox

Stfu

come on spit it out..

did she do it?


----------



## schizopath

Your mom gave me ass. I call her my lady.


----------



## Soso78

If u hate urself try self harming. Post pics too.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> If u hate urself try self harming.


Self harming is for beginners


----------



## schizopath

Im not the master of the GAME for nothing


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Self harming is for beginners


Depends on the harm lol


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Your mom hates you bcz u weird


----------



## schizopath

When you get others to self harm and then console them I consider you worthy of my time


----------



## schizopath

And I dont even like self harm


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ll check back in once I get outta my Mood stay safe love ya man 





schizopath said:


> You can definitely take it


----------



## mal3volent

Hmmm someone got their drugs eh?


----------



## schizopath

Love you too


----------



## CFC

i love hate. one of my favorite things is to change the lyrics of all songs that talk about love and replace it with the word hate instead. it sounds better and way more cathartic.


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> Hmmm someone got their drugs eh?


Listen to this


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> i love hate. one of my favorite things is to change the lyrics of all songs that talk about love and replace it with the word hate instead. it sounds better and way more cathartic.


----------



## Ketamania

Yo that's a good ass song


----------



## Ketamania

I've got plans for drugs everyday of Spring Break. Today is the K binge (neigh neigh), and tomorrow is acid.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Haaa

now he's not weird anymore

he tries to be street

phaaaaaaaaaa

yooooo wtf


----------



## Ketamania

By the way, fuck COVID and the mass hysteria for fucking up college.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Nigga sit down


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Zopiclone Bandit will always be my top 3 nigga. He has promised a place at his house and stuff so I love the guy at the bottom of my heart.



He promised to place his cock on my face so I love him more!


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Haaa
> 
> now he's not weird anymore
> 
> he tries to be street
> 
> phaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> yooooo wtf


can't you just wait. .


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> He promised to place his cock on my face so I love him more!


Can I join? I know you would fucking love it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> Hmmm someone got their drugs eh?



Do you have a Southern drawl? (please say yes)


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> can't you just wait. .



My cat's not ugly.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Do you have a Southern drawl? (please say yes)


I can learn it? I just want to fuck you like an animal and make you cum 3 times


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Do you have a Southern drawl? (please say yes)



maybe a little.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> I can learn it? I just want to fuck you like an animal and make you cum 3 times



That.’s quite a tempting offer.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> That.’s quite a tempting offer.


If anyone then its you who deserves it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> maybe a little.



I bet I’d think it sounds like a thick southern accent. That’s why you should call me.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I bet I’d think it sounds like a thick southern accent. That’s why you should call me.


How would you react if I stuttered with the southern accent?


----------



## schizopath

My point exactly


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> My point exactly


I would still make you cum 3 times


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> I would still make you cum 3 times



I wasn’t sure if you were serious about the stutter. If you were, I apologize. You’d be cool to talk to anyway. I can tell.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I wasn’t sure if you were serious about the stutter. If you were, I apologize. You’d be cool to talk to anyway. I can tell.


I dont speak much because of that. I dont normally stutter though. Love you


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm so full of hate, that I hate hate.

lol at shady making fun of someone for trying to be street


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> I dont speak much because of that. I dont normally stutter though. Love you



I love you too and I don’t care if you stutter sometimes. I find that endearing.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I love you too and I don’t care if you stutter sometimes. I find that endearing. ♥


HARD


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Notice how @mal3volent snuck away. Where are those digits boi?! lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeppers!



Are you speaking for him or yourself?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m crazy as fuck!


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My shrink says, “stop watching 24 hour news channels. It’s bad for your mental health.” But I don’t listen to no one no how!


Stupid fuck. Bluelight > anything other


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> pro’ly both! I’m crazy as fuck!



HAHAHA! I meant do _you _have a southern accent?


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Notice how @mal3volent snuck away. Where are those digits boi?! lol



1-900-666-6969


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


> 1-900-666-6969



something about that number

i can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## mal3volent

Only $12.99/minute, hit me up


----------



## Xorkoth

My number is 867-5309


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

588-2300 here


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

617-twelve-8966


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> My number is 867-5309


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is this schizo v. shady round 2?

We're due for another round...

SET IT UP.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> 1-900-666-6969



Kewl! My number is 867-5309!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



Dammit @Xorkoth beat me to it!! Motherfucker!


----------



## Xorkoth

Reminds me of one time my best friend growing up and I called 1-900-WET-TITS.  Then we giggled a bunch and hung up, and then his dad found out when he got the phone bill.  And he just laughed.  Motherfucker had a cable box, it got everything.  In the days before Internet, there was the Playboy channel


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


> Only $12.99/minute, hit me up



Nigga, you wish I would pay! You should be paying for me!

@madness00 tell him how sexy my voice is! He’s the one missing out.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's really hot.

No sarcasmo.

Very silky.. smooth.. borderline "slow" but not, more like just the right pace.

She laughs like a little school girl.


----------



## Xorkoth

Schizo vs Schizo... go!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> It's really hot.
> 
> No sarcasmo.
> 
> Very silky.. smooth.. borderline "slow" but not, more like just the right pace.



Thank you!  I didn’t realize I speak at a slow kinda pace until I heard myself on a radio show. I love your Boston accent. You know that. Hawt.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Plot twist: _I don't have a boston accent, and neither does Bill Burr._


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Plot twist: _I don't have a boston accent, and neither does Bill Burr._



Don’t say that or my world will end. I can only take so much during these times!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's just an east coast accent, i guess.

Boston is like - Pahk the cah in the havahd yahd.

We both pronounce our "R"'s, IIRC.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I could do a job from home as a phone sex operator. Guys are stuck at home bored and need to relieve some tension. I could fill a void and make some good cash.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've heard "r"s where they shouldn't be too.. i don't recall if that's an east coast thing or not.

Can anyone confirm?

Isn't it just a _retard _thing?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



Hahaha! That was great! I love you. I might use that later for research purposes.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I've heard "r"s where they shouldn't be too.. i don't recall if that's an east coast thing or not.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Isn't it just a _retard _thing?



I think it’s a retard thing.

I start seeing red when someone says idea(r).


----------



## mal3volent

some older folk do the "r" thing here, too


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Chickens-account...?  lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Boston accent is the second most sexiest accent in the US.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/15/boston-accent-is-somehow-the-second-sexiest-in-america-survey/



Yesss...I think it’s saying Southern drawl is first and Boston is second. Those have always been my favorite accents. Spot on.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i prefer girls who can't talk. fuck of a lot quieter.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i prefer girls who can't talk. fuck of a lot quieter.



Try a dating site for mutes. Or get a fuck doll.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Try a dating site for mutes. Or get a fuck doll.


links please?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> links please?



Im not doing your dirty work for you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Don’t forget to clean your load out of your fuck doll when you’re done!

Im off for now. Peace.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

is she gone???


----------



## Fire&Water

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Boston accent is the second most sexiest accent in the US.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/15/boston-accent-is-somehow-the-second-sexiest-in-america-survey/



Yeah that suhvay is dafinahhtly retawwded


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yesss...I think it’s saying Southern drawl is first and Boston is second. Those have always been my favorite accents. Spot on.



I like the Southern accent here. One girl I work with and hit on constantly has the perfect amount of Southern twang in her voice, and whenever I get all facetious with her she unleashes the Southern sass. 

Wish she'd release the Southern ass tho...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass..


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


best tp joke yet imo


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Try a dating site for mutes.


Genius.


----------



## schizopath

I sleepwalked and got my whole apartment complex messy. i just cleaned it up and now cleaning up my apartment. slept for 3 hours outside my apartment next to the door cause i didnt have the key.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Is this schizo v. shady round 2?


 I hold Shady by the throat at this point. No reason to fight anymore.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Schizo vs Schizo... go!


Now this sounds like something I would really do.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i prefer girls who can't talk. fuck of a lot quieter.


Nice


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Im getting drugs today. People are interested about my shop account money$


----------



## schizopath

I wanna see Xork vs Madness


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

AS ABOVE SO BELOW


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hug me, darling.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


This has always been my Modus Operandi


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tonight is my friday cuz i workin nights. i quit drinking and drugs sept for weed and now we have the wrath of corona shutting everything down. happy Friday fuckers


----------



## schizopath

Lol my friend has broken my old guitar. Rip


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tonight is my friday cuz i workin nights. i quit drinking and drugs sept for weed and now we have the wrath of corona shutting everything down. happy Friday fuckers



I'll be there soon too, don't you worry 

Rockford...pfft...


----------



## schizopath

My friend who owes me is getting money today *insert evil laughter*

About to go balls deep on some drugs today.


----------



## schizopath

Damn I feel like buying meth next week but better not considering last time and also I should finally start making money and not just spending it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Haven't been tested for 3 weeks, man am I lucky. I called it, too, which is why I used last weekend. But damn I'm a re-re.


----------



## CFC

whats going to happen to all the songs that rely on men being 'out in da club' in their lyrics?

theres going to be a corona-induced lyric famine

just thought i should warn u peeps


----------



## Jabberwocky

Y’all know who I am bluelight. I’m in the studio all day. Link me beats y’all think I can vibe on


----------



## Jabberwocky

Not really if you’ve had clean piss every time and your chill with your PO they MAY not test you. But again stop risking it madness you’ll be off soon. Either way stop worrying. I’m in the booth all day. First day off oxy. 





madness00 said:


> Haven't been tested for 3 weeks, man am I lucky. I called it, too, which is why I used last weekend. But damn I'm a re-re.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Worry free ATM.

Thanks man you're right I'll make it. If only you knew my history though you'd think I'm retarded for trying.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


i want candy ...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

CFC said:


> whats going to happen to all the songs that rely on men being 'out in da club' in their lyrics?
> 
> theres going to be a corona-induced lyric famine
> 
> just thought i should warn u peeps


The corona themed songs has already hit the interweb and some funny ones at that too


----------



## Jabberwocky

We all make mistakes I’m stupid for fucking with the oxy again





madness00 said:


> Worry free ATM.
> 
> Thanks man you're right I'll make it. If only you knew my history though you'd think I'm retarded for trying.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

sewerslide.666mg said:


> i want candy ...


I didn't notice till after she looks young shame on me...


----------



## schizopath

20 mins and Im getting bupre. Im feeling so fucking fly that I bet I could impregnate two ladies in that time.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> 20 mins and Im getting bupre. Im feeling so fucking fly that I bet I could impregnate two ladies in that time.


I always pull out...


----------



## schizopath

I always wanted to have children, but considering my lifestyle maybe not.


----------



## SS373dOH

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I always pull out...


We have a gentlemen here.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

SS373dOH said:


> We have a gentlemen here.


gentle but firm...
love is of blisters and sores ...


----------



## BK38

Man, having crazy ass dreams atm. Always seem to get REM rebound after I stop Gabas. Thankfully the anxiety isn't too bad. But typically it peaks at day 3 which tmrw. Gonna stay sober til Wednesday


----------



## schizopath

I kinda wish that I wasnt the undyingly loyal type. Would allow me much more flexibility in life.


----------



## schizopath

Im feeling unbelievably good from the bupre.


----------



## CFC

drug induced luuuuurvvve is all around


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> drug induced luuuuurvvve is all around



im on a reduced dose of lorazepam.
yay.


----------



## CFC

i aint on nowt drugs rn and haven't been since, uh, the 9th. im really really hoping that i don't immediately go and do a vyvanse binge once im recovered. i am sick to death of dysfunctionally bingeing on ducking muthaclucking drugs. i need to get more sustainable sheet going in my life than avoiding it with droogs


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m fucked I can’t stay on beat for shit





schizopath said:


> Im feeling unbelievably good from the bupre.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I’m fucked I can’t stay on beat for shit


Rap in your own style. $uicideboy$ are the best example of that, try their tactics.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s all off kilter and it’s pissing me off 





schizopath said:


> Rap in your own style. $uicideboy$ are the best example of that, try their tactics.


----------



## schizopath

Relax. Take some time off and try again in an hour.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks


----------



## Jabberwocky

Worthless I’m worthless
I know why you hurt me
It’s worth it
Worthless I’m worthless
Baby I deserve this 
Worthless


----------



## schizopath

Take me by the hand
under the crusifix
since youre dry like sand
Im gonna lick your pussy lips


----------



## schizopath

The verse you sent me was pretty fucking good dude


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s going on something else.  That pissed off feeling I just had just created an amazing hook I’m going to finish now 





schizopath said:


> The verse you sent me was pretty fucking good dude


----------



## schizopath

Its not super saiyan its super sane. Not.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> It’s going on something else.  That pissed off feeling I just had just created an amazing hook I’m going to finish now


With witch house raps try to go out of your comfort zones. The lyrics need to be occultist like and they dont have to rhyme for the most part.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> With witch house raps try to go out of your comfort zones. The lyrics need to be occultist like and they dont have to rhyme at most part.



That's horror-core. For me at least.


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

Horrorcore is my absolute fave. But yeah its horrorcore like lyrics with near horrorcore like beats. Propably just less violent lyrics idk.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mastering now it’s got haunting vibe to it I just let it come to me like you said 





schizopath said:


> Its not super saiyan its super sane. Not.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ll drop link the link when I get done and post it not really witch house on this vibe but you going like it


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/funeralfather%2Fworthless-funeral-father-prod-erlax


Easily the best one I have heard from you   I dig it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Benzos always ease my anxieties in making music and let me just be me. 





schizopath said:


> Easily the best one I have heard from you   I dig it.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Benzos always ease my anxieties in making music and let me just be me.


Yeah, I can see them helping. You writing another song currently?

 I wish I could still use them without the psychotic withdrawals that I get from them after being on max 4mg xanor a day.   VALIUM


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wish the damn doctors was accepting intakes so I could just be honest about them helping my life I’ve rarely ever had Xanax it’s always been Clonazepam and Diazepam 





schizopath said:


> Yeah, I can see them helping. I wish I could still use them without the psychotic withdrawals that I get from them after being on max 4mg xanor a day.   VALIUM


----------



## schizopath

My dealers out of bupre so Im gonna give him 0.8mg tomorrow. Hes gonna pay me back once he gets some.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> I wish the damn doctors was accepting intakes so I could just be honest about them helping my life I’ve rarely ever had Xanax it’s always been Clonazepam and Diazepam


Intake? But yeah they are lifesavers for people who need them. And those two benzos are my favorites


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah I’ve already been to this doctor at another practice but without a new intake form they probably won’t do shit for me 





schizopath said:


> Intake? But yeah they are lifesavers for people who need them. And those two benzos are my favorites


----------



## schizopath

Whats an intake form tbh? I have no idea what it means   

You on a perc? I just started drinking a long drink and feeling pretty fucking good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nah just 10mg Valium. Saving the other 5mg possibly for tonight maybe not maybe save it for tomorrow when the girl is home hahah  intake form I guess is just shielding the doctor from people saying he was just handing out pills without seeing you. Cause the doctor knows me 





schizopath said:


> Whats an intake form tbh? I have no idea what it means
> 
> You on a perc? I just started drinking a long drink and feeling pretty fucking good.


----------



## Soso78

How long till the parish can return now?


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> How long till the parish can return now?


Shouldnt Cap already be able to post here


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> Nah just 10mg Valium. Saving the other 5mg possibly for tonight maybe not maybe save it for tomorrow when the girl is home hahah  intake form I guess is just shielding the doctor from people saying he was just handing out pills without seeing you. Cause the doctor knows me


Okay. heh, the original sex drug: valium!(?) You aint even drinking?

Okay, I guess that makes sense given how hard it has become to get meds over there.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Shouldnt Cap already be able to post here



I hope he never comes back I cant read his bullshit anymore

Not enough drugs in the world for that


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nah no drinks, I try my best to avoid mixing things. Drinking will follow when I run out of these. Which probably will be tonight so tomorrow ima have a few glasses of my favorite drink 100 proof capt morgan spice rum. And a dash of sprite  Which to me has an uncanny resemblence to a Vanilla Coke 





schizopath said:


> Okay. heh, the original sex drug: valium!(?) You aint even drinking?
> 
> Okay, I guess that makes sense given how hard it has become to get meds over there.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I hope he never comes back I cant read his bullshit anymore
> 
> Not enough drugs in the world for that


Im in good terms with him now and like him. Hes a fun dude.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Im in good terms with him now and like him. Hes a fun dude.



I would share my honest opinion about him with you but I dont want to draw more heat upon myself than I already have last time I had this convo with someone


----------



## mal3volent

Drama alert


----------



## Jabberwocky

Meanwhile I’m just over here deciding if I should add another 5mg to the 10mg of Valium I took. Cause ima stay spaced out on weed cookies this weekend I need to finish them 





mal3volent said:


> Drama alert


----------



## Jabberwocky

Too late devil 





devilsgospel said:


> I would share my honest opinion about him with you but I dont want to draw more heat upon myself than I already have last time I had this convo with someone


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The movie ‘Seeking a Friend For the End of the World” cracks me up. Patton Oswalt was hilarious.

“Put on some Radiohead! I want to do heroin to Radiohead!”


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I would share my honest opinion about him with you but I dont want to draw more heat upon myself than I already have last time I had this convo with someone


Idk, opinions can change. Atleast they did for me.

Yeah he has flaws, propably more than normal person, but because of that hes funnier than a normal person.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It’s just too much and it takes over the entire thread day and night. I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ima just drop this hear while I’m still awake 

It’s new and schizo approved everyone! Time for weed cookies and a much needed weekend


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Idk, opinions can change. Atleast they did for me.
> 
> Yeah he has flaws, propably more than normal person, but because of that hes funnier than a normal person.


Mental health problems aren’t funny!
Or are they?


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> schizo approved everyone!


You are literally turning people away from listening with that sentence


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Mental health problems aren’t funny!
> Or are they?


If you have mental health problems you should think of them as funny since it helps you in dealing with and accepting those problems.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> If you have mental health problems you should think of them as funny since it helps you in dealing with and accepting those problems.


Should I look at others mental health problems as funny?


----------



## schizopath

Your choice. But if you laugh at their face then its wrong, atleast in my opinion.


----------



## Xorkoth

So guys I ordered some drugs today.  3 of the 4 are stimulants which is not the best idea but god damn it I really wanted to and now I'm looking forward to it.  n-ethyl-pentedrone, I keep wanting to try it.  Also 3-FMA which I haven't tried yet, and 3-MMC which I love, I actually like it better than mephedrone because there's no comedown/crash basically at all and it's almost as euphoric.  The other one is DCK which is a pretty nice, relaxing dissociative.  Probably be 10-14 days before it arrives, that's assuming it can even ship right away given it's from Europe. 



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Boston accent is the second most sexiest accent in the US.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/15/boston-accent-is-somehow-the-second-sexiest-in-america-survey/



Really?  I didn't know people thought the Boston accent was sexy.  It gets on my nerves for some reason.



madness00 said:


> Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass.. Release your ass..



I did that and errybody left the room.  Did I do something wrong?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

FuneralFather said:


> Meanwhile I’m just over here deciding if I should add another 5mg to the 10mg of Valium I took. Cause ima stay spaced out on weed cookies this weekend I need to finish them


dali drama


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

FuneralFather said:


> ima just drop this hear while I’m still awake
> 
> It’s new and schizo approved everyone! Time for weed cookies and a much needed weekend
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/funeralfather%2Fworthless-funeral-father-prod-erlax



This makes me want to give you a big hug! Everything will be all right! I promise!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

sewerslide.666mg said:


> dali drama


instead of dali lama....
nevermind...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Boston accent is horrendous on women. It’s only sexy for guys with the Boston accent.

With women, it just makes you want to punch them in the throat.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s not sexy. I’ve lived there before for over a decade, and a girl screams, “fuck me hahdah, deepah in my vagina(r)!”, it gets a little off putting.


and then paak the ca at baar harbaar


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh it’s getting taken soon believe me 





sewerslide.666mg said:


> dali drama


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I just like word ply


----------



## Xorkoth

I prefer 2-ply myself.  At least.


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


>


I just use a crusty towel and use it like butt floss


----------



## devilsgospel

Think I'm gonna take some tapentadol tonight and trip balls and nod simultaneously. I finally got ahold of my probation officer and she is taking a leave of absence indefinitely and just told me to email the report forms to her office. So I'm probably good to take some other shit if I wanted to, sounds like they're not on the ball whatsoever because of the Rona


----------



## Xorkoth

Tapentadol sounds interesting.

I wish I could take opioids and not have it be a problem... oh well, I can't.  Please play me the world's tiniest fiddle.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Mr pink violin is the best...


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Tapentadol sounds interesting.
> 
> I wish I could take opioids and not have it be a problem... oh well, I can't.  Please play me the world's tiniest fiddle.



Honestly I think it's just as much as a psychedelic as it is an opioid. Truthfully some of the most powerful hallucinogenic effects I've experienced. Like ketamine, shrooms and morphine in a pill.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> Honestly I think it's just as much as a psychedelic as it is an opioid. Truthfully some of the most powerful hallucinogenic effects I've experienced. Like ketamine, shrooms and morphine in a pill.


that sounds fun.... first time I did morphine I got close eye visuals


----------



## devilsgospel

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that sounds fun.... first time I did morphine I got close eye visuals



Me too I had a full on trip I guess you could call it. Nodded out and had a very intense dream where I was walking through a field with flowers and shit. I remember it to this day.

Tapentadol visuals are almost like a delirium, you'll be fully coherent then just slide right into a hallucination (think you're somewhere else or up moving around performing a task) then snap out of it and still just be sitting on your couch. I call it teleporting. I also get stained glass vision on high doses, which is exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## Xorkoth

First time I did heroin was similar, I was having lucid waking dreams, and coming around every so often and being like WHOA HOLY FUCK


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> First time I did heroin was similar, I was having lucid waking dreams, and coming around every so often and being like WHOA HOLY FUCK



Same experience for me basically. I listened to Lou Reed's "Take a walk on the wild side" literally on loop all night and kept nodding out and coming in and out of that dream state.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> First time I did heroin was similar, I was having lucid waking dreams, and coming around every so often and being like WHOA HOLY FUCK



Truly a beautiful experience, but that's how it reels ya in unfortunately


----------



## Xorkoth

Indeed


----------



## bremkat

im back sorry i took so long, it was aa nice night banging the c now im 3 g deep on the spin haha how u all doing?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey welcome to the abyss - doing alright, had a bit too much kratom and just threw up my mac and cheese otherwise chilling.

Is the c coke? 3 grams banging must have been something. I tried shooting in my forearm last weekend and got a bruise IDK why. I dd hit.


----------



## bremkat

last week i went off to bang c, this is my just coming back to update! cunts prob thot i was dead lol, but nah im cool had a flake out earlier para suicidal thoughts but iv had some speed now and im chill xx


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word..

Be safe! 

Got any benzo's to come off?


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Hey welcome to the abyss - doing alright, had a bit too much kratom and just threw up my mac and cheese otherwise chilling.
> 
> Is the c coke? 3 grams banging must have been something. I tried shooting in my forearm last weekend and got a bruise IDK why. I dd hit.



Every single time I get blood drawn, I get bruising all down my arm.  It's weird.   I hate needles.  Probably why I'm alive.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I used to be the same way about needles, but the first time i ever tried meth, all my friend had was needles.. so i'm like.. errgg.. alright.

Then just associated it with the feeling.

But yeah, don't get into it it's not classy.


----------



## devilsgospel

I tried to use needles before in my heroin days but I never could hit myself with any consistency. Only place I could hit myself was my hand. Looked pretty bad for a while after I spent a night jabbing myself over and over. Only time I'll IV anything is if my good friend with more experience hits me, and heroin is definitely off the table.

Guess it's a blessing that I have terrible veins.


----------



## bremkat

no benzos at the mo but if got when my pal gets up ill be fine, hows everyone doing? i feel nice and spun x


----------



## bremkat

devilsgospel said:


> I tried to use needles before in my heroin days but I never could hit myself with any consistency. Only place I could hit myself was my hand. Looked pretty bad for a while after I spent a night jabbing myself over and over. Only time I'll IV anything is if my good friend with more experience hits me, and heroin is definitely off the table.
> 
> Guess it's a blessing that I have terrible veins.


mate im the same my hand looks like the road to knowhere lol, i prefer iv but im shit at getting myself tooo mate


----------



## devilsgospel

Tried to jerk off but the desmetramadol made that impossible, burned quite a few calories though...

Finishing off this glass of bourbon then dosing the 200mg tapentadol and going on a trip


----------



## Jabberwocky

Can anyone talk to me I’m having a little be of a difficult time? Pm if u can


----------



## devilsgospel

Another 50mg dezzytram and 200mg T-Dol

Finna be ultra fucked


----------



## TrippyTrixy

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I could do a job from home as a phone sex operator. Guys are stuck at home bored and need to relieve some tension. I could fill a void and make some good cash.


Yes, please


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm disappoint guys I'm nowhere near as fucked up as I was hoping to be. I really jacked my tolerance up this week. Might add another 100mg.


----------



## bremkat

devilsgospel said:


> I'm disappoint guys I'm nowhere near as fucked up as I was hoping to be. I really jacked my tolerance up this week. Might add another 100mg.


what u taking pal? i went for a power wank nd failed lol


----------



## schizopath

Statistically I have about 100% chance of either sleepwalking or not sleeping properly when I do bupre so Im gonna start taking it in the morning, whenever possible.


----------



## devilsgospel

bremkat said:


> what u taking pal? i went for a power wank nd failed lol



I also went for a power wank and failed so I just went with plan B, more drugs

I took O-DSMT and 600mg pregabalin earlier, then a glass of bourbon THEN when I got some alone time went with a dash more of O-DSMT, 200mg tapentadol swallowed, now after I didn't get the desired effects I chewed another 100mg tapentadol + 10mg cyclobenzaprine + 150mg pregabalin snorted. About to roll a cigarette and smoke. Having a nice blowout before I move.


----------



## JessFR

SS373dOH said:


> Psychopath.



Well, I don't wanna stop anyone else having cigarettes...

It's just that it I can't get them, I would be kinda happy that I'd have to quit.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> Well, I don't wanna stop anyone else having cigarettes...
> 
> It's just that it I can't get them, I would be kinda happy that I'd have to quit.


Well quit then. There’s something called willpower. 
u can achieve whatever u set ur mind to.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> Well quit then. There’s something called willpower.
> u can achieve whatever u set ur mind to.



Jesus..it's that easy? All this time, bluelight, 12 step groups, methadone, support groups. 

We can shut it all down now, all you gotta do is just stop! 

It was so obvious, how did we not think of it before?


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> Jesus..it's that easy? All this time, bluelight, 12 step groups, methadone, support groups.
> 
> We can shut it all down now, all you gotta do is just stop!
> 
> It was so obvious, how did we not think of it before?


12 step groups
Stop making excuses and set some achievable goals.
If u smoke 20 a day reduce to 15 then 10 and so on.
Not sayin it will be easy but it’s not impossible.
Anyway if u get corona u gonna need healthy lungs.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> 12 step groups
> Stop making excuses and set some achievable goals.
> If u smoke 20 a day reduce to 15 then 10 and so on.
> Not sayin it will be easy but it’s not impossible.
> Anyway if u get corona u gonna need healthy lungs.



Yeah it's not impossible, but just telling people "have willpower" has no place in a drug support forum. If it were that simple we wouldn't need to exist.

Addiction is far more complicated, and suggesting that someone isn't beating it cause they just don't have enough will power is at best pointless and at worse destructive.


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> If u smoke 20 a day reduce to 15 then 10 and so on.


Smoking tobacco is way easier to quit by just cold turkeying it.


----------



## schizopath

Im happy that I have gained about 8 kgs weight in half a year and now weight 64kg.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Smoking tobacco is way easier to quit by just cold turkeying it.





JessFR said:


> Yeah it's not impossible, but just telling people "have willpower" has no place in a drug support forum. If it were that simple we wouldn't need to exist.
> 
> Addiction is far more complicated, and suggesting that someone isn't beating it cause they just don't have enough will power is at best pointless and at worse destructive.


Willpower and determination is key to quoting.
I’ve seen some weak attempts to quit various things


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Smoking tobacco is way easier to quit by just cold turkeying it.


I reduced then vaped for couple months then done.
I found it easier to do it to a plan.


----------



## schizopath

Good that it worked for you. I should propably get a vape too since I smoke like 30 cigs a day.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Good that it worked for you. I should propably get a vape too since I smoke like 30 cigs a day.


30s a lot mate. Ur young now but that will deffo fuck yiu later in life if u keep going.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> Willpower and determination is key to quoting.
> I’ve seen some weak attempts to quit various things



What's your point here? 
You say it's a lack of willpower or weak attempt. 
So I admit I must not have much willpower and determination, that I'm just weak. 
You presumably then say that's just an excuse. 
All the while I continue smoking. 

What's been accomplished? How was any of it helpful or productive? All that's been done is making out that it's my fault. And you know what I want then? A cigarette. It's pointless.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> What's your point here?
> You say it's a lack of willpower or weak attempt.
> So I admit I must not have much willpower and determination, that I'm just weak.
> You presumably then say that's just an excuse.
> All the while I continue smoking.
> 
> What's been accomplished? How was any of it helpful or productive? All that's been done is making out that it's my fault. And you know what I want then? A cigarette. It's pointless.


It is your fault lol take responsibility for your actions.
Only you can quit and only you can fail.
You are the one buying fags and smoking them.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Soso why do you have to be this pathetic? Its really not our fault your childhood sucked.


My childhood was great. 
stop kissing mods asses lol
She can quit it’s not impossible u just got to want it enough. If ur half hearted u won’t, it simple as that.


----------



## JessFR

How impossible it is is irrelevant, this is a drug support forum. Just dumping on people and telling them it's their fault, no matter how true it is or isn't, completely goes against the harm reduction philosophy that is the whole purpose of what bluelight is. 

It doesn't do good, it only does harm. And there's no shortage of places to go as an addict to have people tell you it's your fault, I suggest you go to one of them.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> How impossible it is is irrelevant, this is a drug support forum. Just dumping on people and telling them it's their fault, no matter how true it is or isn't, completely goes against the harm reduction philosophy that is the whole purpose of what bluelight is.
> 
> It doesn't do good, it only does harm. And there's no shortage of places to go as an addict to have people tell you it's your fault, I suggest you go to one of them.


Ahhh u don’t like the truth. 
Ok.
It’s not your fault Jess. You have no control over what you do. It’s a disease. 
is that better for u??


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> My childhood was great.
> stop kissing mods asses lol


I dont need to quit mods asses. And Im not aiming to kiss their asses.

Your bully habits was what I meant.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I dont need to quit mods asses. And Im not aiming to kiss their asses.
> 
> Your bully habits was what I meant.


Telling someone they need willpower and determination is bullying?


----------



## JessFR

What you're doing is bullying yes.
Hiding behind "ooh but it's the truth" doesn't change that. It wouldn't change it if your opinion of the truth were in fact entirely true.

Bluelights not here as a beacon of truth. It's here to provide a place to reduce harm for drug users. And you are doing the opposite. You are creating harm by blaming people for their problems. Seemingly for no other reason than your own enjoyment.


----------



## Soso78

Nah this ain’t bullying. I just don’t sugar coat things.
some of ur mod mates are bully’s.


----------



## schizopath

No it aint but you didnt leave it at hat


----------



## Soso78

U do realise it’s the lounge?? 
this is the forum for less serious posts.
Come on Man U know the score. 
dm Jess and kiss her ass. She needs a hero to save her from the big bad soso. 
have u messaged her already??


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Im happy that I have gained about 8 kgs weight in half a year and now weight 64kg.



Noice. I need to gain some weight. I'm 178cm and 60kg right now. I think ideally I'd be like 70kg and jacked. Most I've ever weighed was 65kg. Took 1200mg Phenibut today... Just too fucking bored with this lock down. Oh well, 3 days T-break should have helped.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I realize its the lounge, but you dont realize that bullying is still a no no in here. Figured Id settle it since you have done it to me too.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Hey guys ...unfortunately it's become one that the loungers of today are quite sane and capable of social interaction comparatively to some noxious cretins I "grew up" with.

Can't  explain how this happened and you should all STFU KYS LIEK OMG ETC.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Noice. I need to gain some weight. I'm 178cm and 60kg right now. I think ideally I'd be like 70kg and jacked. Most I've ever weighed was 65kg. Took 1200mg Phenibut today... Just too fucking bored with this lock down. Oh well, 3 days T-break should have helped.


Yeah thats pretty low for your height. 65kg would propably be pretty good for you.

Im still on that buprenorphine so Im in the mood with you currently


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Yeah I realize its the lounge, but you dont realize that bullying is still a no no in here. Figured Id settle it since you have done it to me too.


classing what I’ve just said to Jess as bullying is a bit of a stretch. Also u gave as good as u got in our exchanges. 
I think there should be a lounge safe word for the emotionally vulnerable to use.
That way we can identify the ones too sensitive and leave them alone.


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Hey guys ...unfortunately it's become one that the loungers of today are quite sane and capable of social interaction comparatively to some noxious cretins I "grew up" with.
> 
> Can't  explain how this happened and you should all STFU KYS LIEK OMG ETC.


Telling me to stfu up Is bullying and I’m reporting you.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll walk you like a doggy, darling


kick me, beat me, make me write bad checks....


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

this song always reminds me of full metal jacket and I sing it to the bullys at work


----------



## JessFR

I vote we just get back to Coronavirus... The world's biggest bully right now.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

someone's gotta spit 16 on bully


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> classing what I’ve just said to Jess as bullying is a bit of a stretch. Also u gave as good as u got in our exchanges.


I consider it bullying since thats pretty much the lowest users tend to fall here. Yeah I did. Luckily I can control my emotions better nowadays.


----------



## Soso78

What happens in USA if u got no money and c-19?
Do you get any treatment?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I consider it bullying since thats pretty much the lowest users tend to fall here. Yeah I did. Luckily I can control my emotions better nowadays.


does crying in the shower count as control


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> So because we can't go into space and mostly we keep repeating ourselves, having a problem with isolation means we're bitches?


you might wanna quit drugs then because i can guarantee you, you won't like jail.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I consider it bullying since thats pretty much the lowest users tend to fall here. Yeah I did. Luckily I can control my emotions better nowadays.


Ye you’ve come a long way in a short time. Lol
You just fall In line little boy or u will never be a mod.


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> does crying in the shower count as control


I don do crying


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I don do crying


Ur a big boy now. U got big boy pants on


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Please fill this out, butt hurt people.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> What happens in USA if u got no money and c-19?
> Do you get any treatment?



You die.
But at least you get to die with the satisfaction that we didn't give so much of an inch to the evils of socialism.


----------



## schizopath

I prefer being a big boy to a little man thanks


----------



## JessFR

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Please fill this out, butt hurt people.



I object to this form. Asking people their sex is discrimination against people who feel they have no sex.

I demand the creation of a more politically correct form I can fill out to whine about this form.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I prefer being a big boy to a little man thanks


U will be both.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> I object to this form. Asking people their sex is discrimination against people who feel they have no sex.
> 
> I demand the creation of a more politically correct form I can fill out to whine about this form.


Put it in the form


----------



## JessFR

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we have a snitch!



How dare you! 

Thems fighting words....



Soso78 said:


> Put it in the form



I refuse to fill out prejudice forms.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> How dare you!
> 
> Thems fighting words....
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to fill out prejudice forms.


u sure? Apparently u have no control over ur actions.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> u sure? Apparently u have no control over ur actions.



Meh, I refuse vs I can't. Same diff. Either way that prejudice form ain't getting signed.


----------



## Soso78

Can we set up a go fund me page to help schizo with his medical bills?
His butt is hurt.


----------



## JessFR

You don't need a doctor for butt hurt. You just need opioids.

Mmmmm.... Warm...


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Can we set up a go fund me page to help schizo with his medical bills?
> His butt is hurt.


 You are the one that continues projecting therefore if I was you would simply look into a mirror.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Dont drag me into this shit anymore. You are the one that continues projecting therefore if I was you would simply look into a mirror.


what u talkin about lol
U dragged urself into it. I was talking to jess, never mentioned ur name.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Yeah thats pretty low for your height. 65kg would propably be pretty good for you.
> 
> Im still on that buprenorphine so Im in the mood with you currently



Just got another 5th of vodka. Time for some shottttts


----------



## schizopath

Yeah cause you had bullied me before with the same tactics, but now you started talking about me while I had stopped it.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Yeah cause you had bullied me before with the same tactics, but now you started talking about me while I had stopped it.


Where did I start talking about u?
I was talking to jess and u popped calling me a bully. 
I haven’t said anything negative to you for a long time. In fact I made an effort to move past all that. 
Asking u about work etc.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

JessFR said:


> I object to this form. Asking people their sex is discrimination against people who feel they have no sex.
> 
> I demand the creation of a more politically correct form I can fill out to whine about this form.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JessFR said:


> You don't need a doctor for butt hurt. You just need opioids.
> 
> Mmmmm.... Warm...


bout time you started talking sensible.


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> You don't need a doctor for butt hurt. You just need opioids.
> 
> Mmmmm.... Warm...


Hahaha what a fuckin hypocrite lol
I say u need will power to quit drugs and u go on about how saying things like that goes against harm reduction.
Few posts later you say all people need is opioids.
Absolute joke.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I respect that you havent "bullied" me in a long time.

I dont really have a like for bullying so when I saw you went for some low blows I decided to ask why do you do it. Propably shouldnt have done it.

And you started talking about my medical bills about 5-6 posts ago.


----------



## CFC

oh finally, a few have taken the time out to start some fytes.

thanking y'all kindly

but could we also add some fake meltdowns, outrage and various other histrionics

also someone call me fat and accuse my mother of something


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> oh finally, a few have taken the time out to start some fytes.
> 
> thanking y'all kindly
> 
> but could we also add some fake meltdowns, outrage and various other histrionics
> 
> also someone call me fat and accuse my mother of something


U fat
U mom a ho 
Sorry I’m not bullying u
I take it back
I’m fat 
My moms a ho
Fuck!!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> First time I did heroin was similar, I was having lucid waking dreams, and coming around every so often and being like WHOA HOLY FUCK


it's freaky coming around from your first few nods. lotta anxiety for me


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Just got another 5th of vodka. Time for some shottttts


Dang. Im drinking some black tea and almost nodding, but not quite.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Yeah, I respect that you havent "bullied" me in a long time.
> 
> I dont really have a like for bullying so when I saw you went for some low blows I decided to ask why do you do it. Propably shouldnt have done it.
> 
> And you started talking about my medical bills about 5-6 posts ago.


Grow a pair u pussy
Telling someone they need to have the willpower and determination is not bullying so kindly fuck off


----------



## schizopath

Haha, you went back and deleted those "bully" posts. Atleast you did something right


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Dang. Im drinking some black tea and almost nodding, but not quite.



Yeah, but when i'm on opiates I hardly drink too. I smoke a little weed and maybe one-two drinks with some mild opiates and I'm a happy boy. I don't do hardcore opiates anymore (not that I judge), I just know where it goes for me.


----------



## CFC

aaaaaaaaand in the red corner we have "tough love"
aaaaaaaaand in the blue corner we have "soft compassionate love"

like, literally, that's it

everyone has different ways of dealing with stuff. if y'all don't like something someone says, especially in the lounge where most things said are largely bs anyway, ignore it.

now stfu everyone and stop making a mess of the off-topic corona shitpost thread


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's freaky coming around from your first few nods. lotta anxiety for me



It doesn't really freak me out too much, the one thing that did when I was doing dope was when i'd wake up and there would be a new black mark from a cigarette on my desk. I swear my desk looked like a Cheetah at the tail end of my use


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Haha, you went back and deleted those "bully" posts. Atleast you did something right


What makes u think I have deleted anything?
I don’t delete shit lol


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> aaaaaaaaand in the red corner we have "tough love"
> aaaaaaaaand in the blue corner we have "soft compassionate love"
> 
> like, literally, that's it
> 
> everyone has different ways of dealing with stuff. if y'all don't like something someone says, especially in the lounge where most things said are largely bs anyway, ignore it.
> 
> now stfu everyone and stop making a mess of the off-topic corona shitpost thread


Excellent post.
Nice to have some input from someone who isn’t emotionally retarded


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Yeah, but when i'm on opiates I hardly drink too. I smoke a little weed and maybe one-two drinks with some mild opiates and I'm a happy boy. I don't do hardcore opiates anymore (not that I judge), I just know where it goes for me.


I drank yesterday on top of bupre and it slightly took the euphoria off. Didnt have any weed.

I dont iv so its not that bad for me, atleast yet.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Haha, you went back and deleted those "bully" posts. Atleast you did something right



schizo, I cleaned up some posts. Not just his, some of yours and Jess's too.

i know it's probably nighttime where you guys live but I just woke up, so everyone please fuck off thx

and cfc you are fat but I'd still fuck you


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I drank yesterday on top of bupre and it slightly took the euphoria off. Didnt have any weed.
> 
> I dont iv so its not that bad for me, atleast yet.



Yeah dude. Look, I don't wanna be patronizing, but avoid IV my man. All the people I've lost or have never been able to get off the dope were all IV. The day I prepped a shot and had a needle in my arm was the day I quit. I didn't even do it. It was a wake-up call. I'm glad I never hit the plunger down.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CFC said:


> oh finally, a few have taken the time out to start some fytes.
> 
> thanking y'all kindly
> 
> but could we also add some fake meltdowns, outrage and various other histrionics
> 
> also someone call me fat and accuse my mother of something




You are a lardarse and your  mother gave birth to you chunk boy.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> schizo, I cleaned up some posts. Not just his, some of yours and Jess's too.
> 
> i know it's probably nighttime where you guys live but I just woke up, so everyone please fuck off thx
> 
> and cfc you are fat but I'd still fuck you


Nah it middle of day here. I’m just a cunt 24/7.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I drank yesterday on top of bupre and it slightly took the euphoria off. Didnt have any weed.
> 
> I dont iv so its not that bad for me, atleast yet.


you're lucky man cuz bupe never had any euphoria the short time i was on it. more like an all day nod imo


----------



## JessFR

Yeah it being nighttime and me being tired and having just taken a bunch of methadone might be messing with my head a little.

I don't know...don't care. 



Soso78 said:


> Nah it middle of day here. I’m just a cunt 24/7.



You might have a problem then. You should confine being a cunt to weekends.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

You're all fat  iirc


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> Yeah it being nighttime and me being tired and having just taken a bunch of methadone might be messing with my head a little.
> 
> I don't know...don't care.


Oh shit Jess. U on methadone??
If u struggling with fags wait till u try take the handcuffs off.
If you ever need any support I quit it so know how hard it is. I was on it nearly 20 years.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> Oh shit Jess. U on methadone??
> If u struggling with fags wait till u try take the handcuffs off.
> If you ever need any support I quit it so know how hard it is. I was on it nearly 20 years.



I don't wanna take the handcuffs off, I like the handcuffs. 

Congrats on getting off it though.. Seriously.


----------



## CFC

Ackshully

the one thing i'm not, on this virus, is fat.

i lost 8kg - which is, erm, about 18 USA lbs, 1.3 UK stones, or 0.7893 Alien fumpunfargon


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

everytime i stop at a gas station buncha cops hanging around drinking coffee and basically doing nothing. i guess coronavirus brought the crime rate down? there aren't too many criminals with enough balls to break a stay at home order.... lol


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I figured iv would kill me pretty fucking fast since non-iv use has almost killed me too many times.

Ghost did you have high tolerances at that point? I need 2mg to get a slight euphoria and 5mg to lucid dream.


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> Ackshully
> 
> the one thing i'm not, on this virus, is fat.
> 
> i lost 8kg - which is, erm, about 18 USA lbs, 1.3 UK stones, or 0.7893 Alien fumpunfargon



spoken like a true fatty


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> Ackshully
> 
> the one thing i'm not, on this virus, is fat.
> 
> i lost 8kg - which is, erm, about 18 USA lbs, 1.3 UK stones, or 0.7893 Alien fumpunfargon





JessFR said:


> I don't wanna take the handcuffs off, I like the handcuffs.
> 
> Congrats on getting off it though.. Seriously.


u will one day. U prob don’t even know how much that shit is affecting u. 
watch when u get off how alive u feel. Hard to explain.


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> Ackshully
> 
> the one thing i'm not, on this virus, is fat.
> 
> i lost 8kg - which is, erm, about 18 USA lbs, 1.3 UK stones, or 0.7893 Alien fumpunfargon



Wtf is with the British and their crazy "stone" system.

*mocking British accent*
"hi I'm Caroline and I weigh 12 stone“

Me: wtf is a stone and how accurate can it be if you only weigh 12 of them?


----------



## Soso78

JessFR said:


> Wtf is with the British and their crazy "stone" system.
> 
> *mocking British accent*
> "hi I'm Caroline and I weigh 12 stone“
> 
> Me: wtf is a stone and how accurate can it be if you only weigh 12 of them?


Fuck sake 
Stones
Pounds
Ounces
Google it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah I figured iv would kill me pretty fucking fast since non-iv use has almost killed me too many times.
> 
> Ghost did you have high tolerances at that point? I need 2mg to get a slight euphoria and 5mg to lucid dream.


they started me at 12mg a day in 3 doses of 4mg.


----------



## JessFR

Soso78 said:


> Fuck sake
> Stones
> Pounds
> Ounces
> Google it



I Google stones and all I'm getting is rocks. 
Call me when you have a real system.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

you ever get a raspberry seed stuck in your teeth? keeps breaking the floss and won't move and somehow i managed to cut my tongue on the fucker. coronavirus ain't got shit on this in my list of priorities.....


----------



## JessFR

> This is the place for:
> 
> off topic chat
> *posting dumb shit when you're high af*



Where has this thread been all my life.


----------



## Xorkoth

FuneralFather said:


> Can anyone talk to me I’m having a little be of a difficult time? Pm if u can



What's up FF?  Did anyone PM you?  Are you okay?



schizopath said:


> Statistically I have about 100% chance of either sleepwalking or not sleeping properly when I do bupre so Im gonna start taking it in the morning, whenever possible.



Bupe basically prevented me from sleeping properly even if I took it in the morning.  But I'm horrible at sleeping, seriously horrible.  



Soso78 said:


> What happens in USA if u got no money and c-19?
> Do you get any treatment?



You go into debt for the next 10 years and probably never pay it, thus putting the burden on taxpayers, many of whom refuse to spend any of their taxes on universal health care that they end up paying for anyway.

Or, you're scared of said debt and you choose death instead.

Americans are stupid as shit.



ghostandthedarknes said:


> you might wanna quit drugs then because i can guarantee you, you won't like jail.



Hmmm, thanks for this post because I was pretty sure I was gonna love jail and I was gonna go rob a bank later today so I could try it.  You, sir, have just done harm reduction.



BK38 said:


> Just got another 5th of vodka. Time for some shottttts



Dare me to drive?



CFC said:


> oh finally, a few have taken the time out to start some fytes.
> 
> thanking y'all kindly
> 
> but could we also add some fake meltdowns, outrage and various other histrionics
> 
> also someone call me fat and accuse my mother of something



Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries



ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's freaky coming around from your first few nods. lotta anxiety for me



I thought it was amazing, the opposite of anxiety, but then again I love tripping balls.



schizopath said:


> Yeah I figured iv would kill me pretty fucking fast since non-iv use has almost killed me too many times.
> 
> Ghost did you have high tolerances at that point? I need 2mg to get a slight euphoria and 5mg to lucid dream.



Please don't start IVing, man.  ❤ 



JessFR said:


> Wtf is with the British and their crazy "stone" system.
> 
> *mocking British accent*
> "hi I'm Caroline and I weigh 12 stone“
> 
> Me: wtf is a stone and how accurate can it be if you only weigh 12 of them?



I think a stone is 20 pounds if I recall.  The world's most inaccurate measurement of weight.  Everyone gains or loses weight in 20 pound increments I guess.  Or, if you weigh, say, 161 pounds, do you guys say "righto chaps, I weigh 8.05 stone! Very good, would you like some tea?  Terribly sorry"


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> What's up FF?  Did anyone PM you?  Are you okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Bupe basically prevented me from sleeping properly even if I took it in the morning.  But I'm horrible at sleeping, seriously horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> You go into debt for the next 10 years and probably never pay it, thus putting the burden on taxpayers, many of whom refuse to spend any of their taxes on universal health care that they end up paying for anyway.
> 
> Or, you're scared of said debt and you choose death instead.
> 
> Americans are stupid as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, thanks for this post because I was pretty sure I was gonna love jail and I was gonna go rob a bank later today so I could try it.  You, sir, have just done harm reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> Dare me to drive?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was amazing, the opposite of anxiety, but then again I love tripping balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't start IVing, man.  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> I think a stone is 20 pounds if I recall.  The world's most inaccurate measurement of weight.  Everyone gains or loses weight in 20 pound increments I guess.  Or, if you weigh, say, 161 pounds, do you guys say "righto chaps, I weigh 8.05 stone! Very good, would you like some tea?  Terribly sorry"


Like for the EM ref


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> I Google stones and all I'm getting is rocks.
> Call me when you have a real system.



I think a stone is directly equivalent to 1.75 tup'pny ha'pney scrooge mcduck, which is roughly 2 oliver twists, at constant 1990 prices.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Hmmm, thanks for this post because I was pretty sure I was gonna love jail and I was gonna go rob a bank later today so I could try it.  You, sir, have just done harm reduction.


that's what I'm here for to protect the innocent.  please don't call me sir as i was enlisted when i served.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mods please move posts 6ft apart for our own safety


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

w01fg4ng said:


> I nEeD tO eXpLaIn mYsElf. BeEn bL SiNcE 2004





devilsgospel said:


> Wouldn't matter to me if she did or not it's still goin in




This still going?

It's against the rules to post pms isn't it.


----------



## euphoricc

IM STUCK IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE FAMMMMMMMM~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I HAVE MY KLONOPINGABAPENTIN AND MARYJANEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHO ELSE IS STUCK UP IN THE CRIB~!!``~_~``..................


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

euphoricc said:


> IM STUCK IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE FAMMMMMMMM~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I HAVE MY KLONOPINGABAPENTIN AND MARYJANEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHO ELSE IS STUCK UP IN THE CRIB~!!``~_~``..................


I'm stuck to, but I still go and drink with my boys and a nature walk once in a wile...


----------



## SS373dOH

JessFR said:


> Jesus..it's that easy? All this time, bluelight, 12 step groups, methadone, support groups.
> 
> We can shut it all down now, all you gotta do is just stop!
> 
> It was so obvious, how did we not think of it before?


Oh you didnt know? Addiction isnt a disease, its a lack of moral character and can be willed away. ;]


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> This still going?
> 
> It's against the rules to post pms isn't it.



Wut are you talking about, you quoted something of mine and I don't remember what it was about


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Shady's Mom


----------



## devilsgospel

You guys ever do so many opioids that it takes like 15 minutes to piss


----------



## SS373dOH

CFC said:


> Ackshully
> 
> the one thing i'm not, on this virus, is fat.
> 
> i lost 8kg - which is, erm, about 18 USA lbs, 1.3 UK stones, or 0.7893 Alien fumpunfargon


If youre a drug addict you know what a kilo is and if youre into conspiracy theories, you know what fumpuns are..


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> You guys ever do so many opioids that it takes like 15 minutes to piss


Yeah. Not when I had a tolerance tho. But when I'd chip with no tolerance I couldnt piss for hours.


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> mods please move posts 6ft apart for our own safety



LOL!

My daughter told me she hopes the 6ft. Apart rule continues after this. LMAO!


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Yeah. Not when I had a tolerance tho. But when I'd chip with no tolerance I couldnt piss for hours.



I dosed a bunch of desmetramadol, 150mg pregabalin and a muscle relaxer because of all this packing and I've been on the toilet for a good 10 minutes now trying to piss


----------



## Painful One

euphoricc said:


> IM STUCK IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE FAMMMMMMMM~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I HAVE MY KLONOPINGABAPENTIN AND MARYJANEEEEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHO ELSE IS STUCK UP IN THE CRIB~!!``~_~``..................



I am with you on that!
I am only missing some Maryjane! Damn it!

Time for some music!


----------



## BK38

@Shady's Fox

I love you simply because of you posting Korn. Also, you crazy Shady.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@BK38 

And good taste in music. Music my language.

Thanks man, love dove


----------



## Painful One




----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Now the Sosos posts that were the reason I posted are deleted and people think I started drama? Next time Im not taking a part in other peoples business so no more drama for me.



Yeah man that's how I feel now. Some specific mods here will edit your posts or delete them to make you look like you're causing trouble so they can punish you.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Wouldn't matter to me if she did or not it's still goin in




F


devilsgospel said:


> Yeah man that's how I feel now. Some specific mods here will edit your posts or delete them to make you look like you're causing trouble so they can punish you.




The place is so busy I am astounded you noticed.


----------



## Hylight

Painful One said:


> LOL!
> 
> My daughter told me she hopes the 6ft. Apart rule continues after this. LMAO!


I can't wait to put out my " your not welcome " mat. well not _you, _but you know !
Really. Or maybe telepathically portrait,
_ nevermind_ the dawg. 
lol.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> The place is so busy I am astounded you noticed.



Zephy wtf are you talking about I dont understand what you're referencing I was probably high then

I do vaguely remember saying I would put it in your pouch without lube though


----------



## Shady's Fox

IT'S GETTIN HOT IN HERE

AM SWEATIN


----------



## Shady's Fox

YO MAAAAAAAAAAM

OPEN THE WINDOWS

SHADY GO FUCK URSELF

I SAID OPEN DA 

AM GONNA OPEN THEM AND THROW YOU OUT

BUT MAMM WE GOT CHICKEN OR WAT


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> IT'S GETTIN HOT IN HERE
> 
> AM SWEATIN


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


>



I was waiting for that lol


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> I was waiting for that lol



Here to deliver.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I DIDN'T

WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH THINGs?

I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THESE TYPE OF PPL

THEY ANSWER YOU WITH A SONG

WTF

BUT HEY

YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY

YOU LEARN SOMETHIN NEW ERRDAY

P.S> MY M..

DON'T HIT ME MOM

AM ON A FORUM

DON'T EMBARRASS ME HERE

STOP MA

I WASN'T CUSSIN SRRY

U GODDAMN KIDO

U THINK U CAN DO WHACHA WANT
U GONNA SIT THERE IN ONE FUCKN PLACE


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I DIDN'T
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH THINGs?
> 
> I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THESE TYPE OF PPL
> 
> THEY ANSWER YOU WITH A SONG
> 
> WTF
> 
> BUT HEY
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY
> 
> YOU LEARN SOMETHIN NEW ERRDAY
> 
> P.S> MY M..
> 
> DON'T HIT ME MOM
> 
> AM ON A FORUM
> 
> DON'T EMBARRASS ME HERE
> 
> STOP MA
> 
> I WASN'T CUSSIN SRRY
> 
> U GODDAMN KIDO
> 
> U THINK U CAN DO WHACHA WANT
> U GONNA SIT THERE IN ONE FUCKN PLACE



SiT DOWN.


----------



## Shady's Fox

SOI BOISS

MA MOMMY GONNA CUT THE INTERNET

AM CRYINNNNNN


----------



## Shady's Fox

SHE SAID I AM NOT ALLOWED TO HANG AROUND HERE ANYMORE

Y'ALL BAD INFLUENCE BUT I KNOW SHE'S JUST JEALOUS. I KNOW WHAT I''LL DO. I AM GONNA WAIT FOR HER TO FALL ASLEEP

THEN CUT HER THROAT


----------



## Shady's Fox

I'VE PLAYED THIS FOR HER, NOW SHE'S MY KID. ADOPTED


----------



## BK38




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

JessFR said:


> What you're doing is bullying yes.
> Hiding behind "ooh but it's the truth" doesn't change that. It wouldn't change it if your opinion of the truth were in fact entirely true.
> 
> Bluelights not here as a beacon of truth. It's here to provide a place to reduce harm for drug users. And you are doing the opposite. You are creating harm by zee
> 
> 
> JessFR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How impossible it is is irrelevant, this is a drug support forum. Just dumping on people and telling them it's their fault, no matter how true it is or isn't, completely goes against the harm reduction philosophy that is the whole purpose of what bluelight is.
> 
> It doesn't do good, it only does harm. And there's no shortage of places to go as an addict to have people tell you it's your fault, I suggest you go to one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> zeex
> blaming people for their problems. Seemingly for no other reason than your own enjoyment.
Click to expand...




Lol just thank your luck yyou dont have children because then youre just anyones target.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I'VE PLAYED THIS FOR HER, NOW SHE'S MY KID. ADOPTED


well now u post music


----------



## nznity

i'm high as fuck on crack cocaine, my bells just being rung. WOOO FUCK THE CORONA SHIT.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Zephy wtf are you talking about I dont understand what you're referencing I was probably high then
> 
> I do vaguely remember saying I would put it in your pouch without lube though





Fucked if I know, nothing dear, nothing important.


----------



## nznity

Shady's Fox said:


> IT'S GETTIN HOT IN HERE
> 
> AM SWEATIN


i'm sweating as fk


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Fucked if I know, nothing dear, nothing important.



Okay

Luv u mom


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Some dope bitch - i like this verse:


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> Some dope bitch - i like this verse:


dude, john digweed is doiing a fucking live stream from his lab. BANGING ELECTRONIC MUSIC, check it out. he's gonna play until he gets bored. rofl


----------



## Xorkoth

devilsgospel said:


> You guys ever do so many opioids that it takes like 15 minutes to piss



Yeah it's like your bladder's like "dude, fuck off, I'm chillin right now"



Shady's Fox said:


> I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THESE TYPE OF PPL
> 
> THEY ANSWER YOU WITH A SONG


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What website, soundcloud?>


----------



## nznity

madness00 said:


> What website, soundcloud?>


facebook bro. https://www.facebook.com/djjohndigweed/


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Right on thanks.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> emotionally retarded


Iron deficiency occurs when the body doesn't have enough of the mineral iron.



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> This still going?


Longer than your meth binges, babe.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

w01fg4ng said:


> Iron deficiency occurs when the body doesn't have enough of the mineral iron.
> 
> 
> Longer than your meth binges, babe.




You are a piece of shit, hope no one wastes their money donating here.


----------



## Shady's Fox

nznity said:


> i'm sweating as fk



Shit, let's make a pool.

We can make money off it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You are a piece of shit, hope no one wastes their money donating here.




Zeph you really got me curious. For Shady to be curious it requires something. Who you fighting with? I mean, I see all this criticism coming from you regarding the functionality of this website. What you hope to achieve?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You're all fat  iirc



HAHAHAHA! I’m in love with you. 
Here are a few pics of my new Venus Flytraps. They make me happy. There should be an option in every forum to attach pictures. It’s a pain in the ass making them jpg and the whole process.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> HAHAHAHA! I’m in love with you.
> Here are a few pics of my new Venus Flytraps. They make me happy. There should be an option in every forum to attach pictures. It’s a pain in the ass making them jpg and the whole process.



woah! this is not the nudie thread c2c!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

All right. So they look like mini vaginas. Carnivorous ones. They’re badass.


----------



## mal3volent

Sorry, I just saw the razor sharp teeth and assumed.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> Sorry, I just saw the razor sharp teeth and assumed.



You were assuming it was C2C's hydra snatch weren't you.

That's what I thought it was.


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> Sorry, I just saw the razor sharp teeth and assumed.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina_dentata


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

HAHAHA! You guys are meanies. You deserve a vagina with teeth. 

Also, the movie “Teeth” thoroughly covers this topic.


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> HAHAHA! You guys are meanies. You deserve a vagina with teeth.
> 
> Also, the movie “Teeth” thoroughly covers this topic.



careful around my D lady, it's so sweet you might get a cavity


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OMG! MY EYES!!!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Well, I’m kinda freaked out now and I hate @mal3volent for making me fantasize about sucking his cock like a lollipop. Nighty night.


----------



## w01fg4ng

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You are a piece of shit, hope no one wastes their money donating here.


Everyone here in the US is waiting for their $1200 check.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just watched Idiocracy again.


did you enjoy with " extra big ass fries"


----------



## D's

I wonder if there will be a new phone/computer type scam related to the @1,200 stimulus check.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> Everyone here in the US is waiting for their $1200 check.


What is that check for?


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> What is that check for?


Peanuts.

Your government is giving you 80% of your income.

My government is giving me peanuts.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> Peanuts.
> 
> Your government is giving you 80% of your income.
> 
> My government is giving me peanuts.


Ye I know that but Is it a one off payment or monthly or what? 
what’s the deal?


----------



## w01fg4ng

One time only.  You guys are really lucky.

And D's is right, someone will still find a way to scam people from it.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> One time only.  You guys are really lucky.
> 
> And D's is right, someone will still find a way to scam people from it.


Already happening here. From online scams to people dressed in hazmat gear gainin entry to elderly people’s homes.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I was wondering if they will take it outta my taxes next year,


----------



## w01fg4ng

We will be paying for it one way or another a year from now, it's just a matter of how much.

People's lives are more important than money, however.  So, there's that.


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> We will be paying for it one way or another a year from now, it's just a matter of how much.
> 
> People's lives are more important than money, however.  So, there's that.


Nothing more important than money in America 
U got good healthcare cover/insurance


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

w01fg4ng said:


> We will be paying for it one way or another a year from now, it's just a matter of how much.
> 
> People's lives are more important than money, however.  So, there's that.


true I think it's funny rich ppl love/ obsessed with $ I have enough to hold me over for a little bit " I don't even like money"


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Xorkoth said:


> Every single time I get blood drawn, I get bruising all down my arm.  It's weird.   I hate needles.  Probably why I'm alive.


I have had this happen to me a few times but it normally happens when they stick the needle through the vein and you start bleeding under your skin causing a big blue bruise and leaving the site painful, not sure if this is exactly what you referring to but if so, yeah its happened to me before too.

Luckily for me, through all of my years of H use I have never gone the needle route, as I am to scared of getting a hotshot and not being around anymore. But from what I heard as soon you have gone down that road nothing else or any other roa won't work or be so enjoyable as you're previous roa.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Soso78 said:


> Nothing more important than money in America
> U got good healthcare cover/insurance


Sorry but u can take this sensible posting shit to cep. Please don’t drag the lounge down to _ceps_ level. thznks Ho bag


----------



## Soso78

w01fg4ng said:


> Sorry but u can take this sensible posting shit to cep. Please don’t drag the lounge down to _ceps_ level. thznks Ho bag


I’ll take that as a no then lol
Good luck


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

i want a hoe bag...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

or maby a whole bag


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

to bad its going to be a rainy day where im at all my shoes are crappy,


----------



## euphoricc

Painful One said:


> I am with you on that!
> I am only missing some Maryjane! Damn it!
> 
> Time for some music!


yessss alwayss music is the way


----------



## JessFR

Coffeeshroom said:


> I have had this happen to me a few times but it normally happens when they stick the needle through the vein and you start bleeding under your skin causing a big blue bruise and leaving the site painful, not sure if this is exactly what you referring to but if so, yeah its happened to me before too.
> 
> Luckily for me, through all of my years of H use I have never gone the needle route, as I am to scared of getting a hotshot and not being around anymore. But from what I heard as soon you have gone down that road nothing else or any other roa won't work or be so enjoyable as you're previous roa.



Ehh.. IV is good, but I wouldn't go quite that far. An opioid high is an opioid high. The rush is good, but I wouldn't say it's "that" much better than the high itself.

IVing is definitely addictive in its own right though it's true. I just wouldn't call it quite so spectacularly better than the general opioid high itself.

What annoys me about getting blood taken is that they won't just let me do it myself... I've given myself injections literally thousands of times. I'm plenty qualified


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JessFR said:


> Ehh.. IV is good, but I wouldn't go quite that far. An opioid high is an opioid high. The rush is good, but I wouldn't say it's "that" much better than the high itself.
> 
> IVing is definitely addictive in its own right though it's true. I just wouldn't call it quite so spectacularly better than the general opioid high itself.
> 
> What annoys me about getting blood taken is that they won't just let me do it myself... I've given myself injections literally thousands of times. I'm plenty qualified


I've done both never got to much in to iv, but I like the waiting period be like ill prob have to redose then 10 min latter then nevermind...


----------



## Sexzd

Imagine having a club where you could take drugs ni stop for 24h’rs and junkies rolling on the floor fucked up with surenges popping out their veins....while the music keeps on playing sorts like the abyss 24h’r junkie club the oroble is the fucking cops would allow it


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ACAB APMD... that would be cool tho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's okay @Soso78, i think wolfie's butt plug has been in a bit too deep recently.

IIRC, every time you post he bounces and turns on the vibration.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> It's okay @Soso78, i think wolfie's butt plug has been in a bit too deep recently.
> 
> IIRC, every time you post he bounces and turns on the vibration.


Wolfie loves me. I make him hard


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That could also be true.

You'd know better than i would.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Cool _micro _machines


----------



## CFC

Sexzd said:


> Imagine having a club where you could take drugs ni stop for 24h’rs and junkies rolling on the floor fucked up with surenges popping out their veins....while the music keeps on playing sorts like the abyss 24h’r junkie club the oroble is the fucking cops would allow it



i love that your 11 year old account is still greenlighter!! i think you're a record breaker or something


----------



## CFC

i am so fucking bored of being ill, barely sleeping, and being stuck indoors. i've been online tons as well. normally i'd eat to paper over the cracks of my tragic existence, but i dont much enjoy food because it doesnt taste of anything. though chilled carrots are quite nice rn because of the texture.

i suppose i should go clean something


----------



## schizopath

Fuck


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> i am so fucking bored of being ill, barely sleeping, and being stuck indoors. i've been online tons as well. normally i'd eat to paper over the cracks of my tragic existence, but i dont much enjoy food because it doesnt taste of anything. though chilled carrots are quite nice rn because of the texture.
> 
> i suppose i should go clean something


How u feeling now?


----------



## CFC

Soso78 said:


> How u feeling now?



Honestly, it just fucking lingers and lingers mate. It started getting worse again 2 days ago. Now improving again. It's done that so many times. At the end of the first week I started to feel better, then later the same day had to call paramedics as very quickly I couldn't breathe. It's such a fucking rollercoaster of an infection. I think people saying it's just like "the flu" have no idea. Well, I guess it's pretty easy for 30-50% of people, but for those who get bad symptoms (including my confirmed friends in Germany), it's been just like this and nothing like normal flu.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was about to get a big, thick cock in my dreams, but his daughter and wife came home. Then I had to end up hiding in his crib hoping his wife wouldn’t find me. Bummer.


----------



## Xorkoth

My across the street neighbor is playing acoustic guitar on his front porch.  Not particularly good but he was trying to work out _Here Comes the Sun_.  Took about 5 seconds to learn by ear, and we played it together, sort of anyway.  Would be cool to get a neighborhood jam going on, I know someone down the street plays the trombone and I've heard saxophone before too.  The walls of the cove reflect sound really well, you can hear everything.  Would be cool, I miss playing with other people so bad right now.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



Ah the 80s... I was obsessed with micro machines when I was little.  And Galoob!  I probably never would have remembered that name again.


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> Honestly, it just fucking lingers and lingers mate. It started getting worse again 2 days ago. Now improving again. It's done that so many times. At the end of the first week I started to feel better, then later the same day had to call paramedics as very quickly I couldn't breathe. It's such a fucking rollercoaster of an infection. I think people saying it's just like "the flu" have no idea. Well, I guess it's pretty easy for 30-50% of people, but for those who get bad symptoms (including my confirmed friends in Germany), it's been just like this and nothing like normal flu.


I could handle a lot of pain but the not being able to breath properly worries me. I thing I’d make it worse by panicking.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I always feel wrong for thinking some of The Gorillaz characters are sexy as fuck.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


from glube sounds like bad lube like icy hot but glue


----------



## CFC

Soso78 said:


> I could handle a lot of pain but the not being able to breath properly worries me. I thing I’d make it worse by panicking.



Yeah tbh I got a bit panicky, which probably made me feel worse than I was. I couldn't get through to 111 - there was like a 2 hour queue. But you can go to NHS 111 online and actually it's a pretty good system - it asks a whole ton of questions and tells you what to do. It told me to dial 999 immediately, and the paramedics showed up in under 20 mins, and as they already knew I had covid-19 they were in protective gear, confirmed I had mild pneumonia and should try and stay calm and call back if it got any worse. I have some old cans of pressurised oxygen at home (for a heart issue), and taking the occasional breathe of pure O2 felt helpful.


----------



## Hylight

CFC said:


> Yeah tbh I got a bit panicky, which probably made me feel worse than I was. I couldn't get through to 111 - there was like a 2 hour queue. But you can go to NHS 111 online and actually it's a pretty good system - it asks a whole ton of questions and tells you what to do. It told me to dial 999 immediately, and the paramedics showed up in under 20 mins, and as they already knew I had covid-19 they were in protective gear, confirmed I had mild pneumonia and should try and stay calm and call back if it got any worse. I have some old cans of pressurised oxygen at home (for a heart issue), and taking the occasional breathe of pure O2 felt helpful.


thxx. and please be well


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I always feel wrong for thinking some of The Gorillaz characters are sexy as fuck.


They are. Their animations look really smooth.


----------



## CFC

Actually I would recommend anyone even outside the UK to use the online NHS 111 Covid-19 service if they're worried about their symptoms, as it'll give you advice on what you should do (you'll have to translate it's advice to your own healthcare system though, obviously):






						Get help for your symptoms - NHS 111
					






					111.nhs.uk
				




You'll need a UK postcode to make it work, btw. You can get one of those from this site:






						List Random Postcodes - UK Postcode
					

A list of random postcoes for you to use




					www.ukpostcode.co.uk


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I was about to get a big, thick cock in my dreams, but his daughter and wife came home. Then I had to end up hiding in his crib hoping his wife wouldn’t find me. Bummer.


Can't even get laid in your dreams ? Ouch. ;]


----------



## schizopath

Its 1930 here and sun is still shining  Spring is here.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Its 1930 here and sun is still shining  Spring is here.



Damn it's 2020 here, I have so many questions but the biggest one is, how the fuck do you have Internet?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Can't even get laid in your dreams ? Ouch. ;]



Yep. I could actually get laid IRL if I wanted to with no problem, but fantasy cock is better. I might even go gay a while especially after watching the hottest lesbian scene ever in “The Handmaiden” film.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yep. I could actually get laid IRL if I wanted to with no problem, but fantasy cock is better. I might even go gay a while especially after watching the hottest lesbian scene ever in “The Handmaiden” film.


I'm sure you could. ;]

Celibacy is killing me.

Also I fully agree with any lesbian activity and I will be googling this scene soon.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> I'm sure you could. ;]
> 
> Celibacy is killing me.
> 
> Also I fully agree with any lesbian activity and I will be googling this scene soon.



I’m so proud of you for being celibate! You must be jerking off a lot so I like to think about that. lol

And yes, find that scene immediately! Too hot.


----------



## Soso78

CFC said:


> Actually I would recommend anyone even outside the UK to use the online NHS 111 Covid-19 service if they're worried about their symptoms, as it'll give you advice on what you should do (you'll have to translate it's advice to your own healthcare system though, obviously):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get help for your symptoms - NHS 111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111.nhs.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need a UK postcode to make it work, btw. You can get one of those from this site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List Random Postcodes - UK Postcode
> 
> 
> A list of random postcoes for you to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukpostcode.co.uk


Ye that’s a good idea. Just get the world to use it till it crashes


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> My across the street neighbor is playing acoustic guitar on his front porch.  Not particularly good but he was trying to work out _Here Comes the Sun_.  Took about 5 seconds to learn by ear, and we played it together, sort of anyway.  Would be cool to get a neighborhood jam going on, I know someone down the street plays the trombone and I've heard saxophone before too.  The walls of the cove reflect sound really well, you can hear everything.  Would be cool, I miss playing with other people so bad right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the 80s... I was obsessed with micro machines when I was little.  And Galoob!  I probably never would have remembered that name again.



I love this idea of getting a neighborhood jam going!
We have a natural acoustic theatre just down the street.
They usually have concerts there all summer.
Hmmmmm....,,


----------



## 6am-64-14m

_*Bartender!
Gotgammit i need doubles all around. Sumbitch NEVER around.
I'll fuckin pour... whatcha havin, mate?
Day started off a little edgy.
Had a few gs kratom... then had to take a coupla benzos.
co*_


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Anybody ever get to the point of just wanting to belft a fucking lone?


----------



## schizopath

I saw a awesome dream, propably regarding violence and monogamy but I cant remember it more than that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I hate feeling this way and know it is a pssing phase but damn it is unfair to others yet i know i need space sometimes


schizopath said:


> regarding violence and monogamy


would love to hear about ths....


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> Anybody ever get to the point of just wanting to belft a fucking lone?



Yes, 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yes, 99.9% of the time.



until we get horny....
we need to go out and have some fun together Love!


----------



## schizopath

Fucking mood


----------



## Painful One

For you @schizopath


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Its 1930 here and sun is still shining  Spring is here.






yea spring


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Fucking mood



I wish that was my mood right now.  I drug fucked my brain, too many benzos and gabapentinoids to get off opiates.  Now I'm not opiate withdrawing, I'm either having benzo/phenibut withdrawal or else just some shit ass rebound anxiety, either way it's not fun.  Slammed my last 3 ciders to try to sleep last night, got drunk, still only slept maybe an hour or two.  I'm considering taking a little bit of gabapentin but I took phenibut Friday so I should just deal with it... lockdown is making it hard to deal though.  Fucking drugs.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> I wish that was my mood right now.  I drug fucked my brain, too many benzos and gabapentinoids to get off opiates.  Now I'm not opiate withdrawing, I'm either having benzo/phenibut withdrawal or else just some shit ass rebound anxiety, either way it's not fun.  Slammed my last 3 ciders to try to sleep last night, got drunk, still only slept maybe an hour or two.  I'm considering taking a little bit of gabapentin but I took phenibut Friday so I should just deal with it... lockdown is making it hard to deal though.  Fucking drugs.


gaba always makes me depressed after a few days on and sleep sux i feel ya bro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_I like to dream, yes, yes
Right between the sound machine _


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

so boring I'm about to go  Layhe on a bottle.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Who the _hell _made it ok to be happy here?


----------



## Xorkoth

Whoever they are is both a dick and an ass


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> For you @schizopath ❤



Sweet! I’ve never seen that. How does Bruce Willis get cooler and cooler looking with age? Amazing.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

happy happy joy joy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ Reported.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> I wish that was my mood right now.  I drug fucked my brain, too many benzos and gabapentinoids to get off opiates.  Now I'm not opiate withdrawing, I'm either having benzo/phenibut withdrawal or else just some shit ass rebound anxiety, either way it's not fun.  Slammed my last 3 ciders to try to sleep last night, got drunk, still only slept maybe an hour or two.  I'm considering taking a little bit of gabapentin but I took phenibut Friday so I should just deal with it... lockdown is making it hard to deal though.  Fucking drugs.



You need to take some Gabapentin. It will help you feel better when going through phenibut/benzo withdrawal. Trust me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I just picked up my Gabapentin from the pharmacy. I’m about to chill the fuck out.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I always get this "cozy" feeling on kratom. 

I feel like i want to connect with people more.

Yeah, CTC i just bought 19 vyvanse and threw a fit because i thought it was 20, so the guy threw my 4 800mg johnnies (gaba).

I'm like ayt dude. Whatever - just diversifying my stash, i guess.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Sweet! I’ve never seen that. How does Bruce Willis get cooler and cooler looking with age? Amazing.



glad you liked it and I know Right?? Bruce Willis just has sexy, cool, stud oozing from him. There is no stopping it!
I think he is even hotter with age!

I like the ending of that video. Where the car converts into a mermaid like machine! Too cool! 
The End is just the Beginning...just like this life.

Now you got me all turning lesbian you HOT BABE!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I always get this "cozy" feeling on kratom.
> 
> I feel like i want to connect with people more.
> 
> Yeah, CTC i just bought 19 vyvanse and threw a fit because i thought it was 20, so the guy threw my 4 800mg johnnies (gaba).
> 
> I'm like ayt dude. Whatever - just diversifying my stash, i guess.



Gabapentin always comes in handy for anxiety. It goes great with amphetamines to take the edge off or if you run out of kratom. When you run out of kratom, you get withdrawal just like opiates. Gabapentin takes that away.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> I always get this "cozy" feeling on kratom.
> 
> I feel like i want to connect with people more.
> 
> Yeah, CTC i just bought 19 vyvanse and threw a fit because i thought it was 20, so the guy threw my 4 800mg johnnies (gaba).
> 
> I'm like ayt dude. Whatever - just diversifying my stash, i guess.



Cum connect with @CoastTwoCoast and me.
We are in a mood! 
LOL!


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> Slammed my last 3 ciders to try to sleep last night, got drunk, still only slept maybe an hour or two.



aint that a bitch? alcy used to help me sleep but now even if i get drunk it's like I'm bouncing off the walls. Weird


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@CoastTwoCoast - Right on - maybe i'll take a couple with some adderall. IIRC vyvanse is a bit less jittery than adderall because it doesn't have levoamphetamine, just lisdexamfetamine which directly converts into dextro.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> so boring I'm about to go  Layhe on a bottle.



the liquors calling the shots now ranranbobandy


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You need to take some Gabapentin. It will help you feel better when going through phenibut/benzo withdrawal. Trust me.



Problem is it's cross-tolerant with one of the mechanisms of action of phenibut so taking it, while not quite as bad as taking phenibut, is I'd say about half as bad in terms of perpetuating dependence.  I'm trying to do every 4 days with phenibut now, then I'll do every 5, every 6, every 7.  Last time I came off it, that worked reasonably well to minimize suffering.

Plus I only have like 8-10 300mg gabapentins left and they're not prescribed and I can't import stuff from overseas to my address anymore since I got some somas seized.  And I just want to be done with gabaergics ultimately.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> Cum connect with @CoastTwoCoast and me.
> We are in a mood!
> LOL!



I need a couple cuties to throw my arms around. I'll walk down the street with ya'll looking like a Don Juan.

We can have passionate sexy, i guess. I can go slow.. i think. Sometimes i get flaccid though if it's too, too passionate. LOL.


----------



## Xorkoth

mal3volent said:


> aint that a bitch? alcy used to help me sleep but now even if i get drunk it's like I'm bouncing off the walls. Weird



Same, but actually the rebound from alcohol is the worst part, even when it helped me sleep I'd still wake up as soon as it wore off, feeling restless and hung over and totally unable to fall back to sleep.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> I need a couple cuties to throw my arms around. I'll walk down the street with ya'll looking like a Don Juan.
> 
> We can have passionate sexy, i guess. I can go slow.. i think. Sometimes i get flaccid though if it's too, too passionate. LOL.



well...you just are NOT going to work out for @CoastTwoCoast and myself then.
so sorry for you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> @CoastTwoCoast - Right on - maybe i'll take a couple with some adderall. IIRC vyvanse is a bit less jittery than adderall because it doesn't have levoamphetamine, just lisdexamfetamine which directly converts into dextro.



You said you have 800 mg Gabapentin? Is there a line where you can break the tablet in half? If so, start by taking half so you won’t be too jacked up on amps. Gabapentin absorbs much better in smaller doses. It kicks in in an hour or two. So wait and give it a chance to work. If you still feel on edge, take the other half.

That way, you won’t go through your pills too fast.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> aint that a bitch? alcy used to help me sleep but now even if i get drunk it's like I'm bouncing off the walls. Weird


drink moar and this 2 shall pass iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Painful One said:


> well...you just are NOT going to work out for @CoastTwoCoast and myself then.
> so sorry for you.



Hah..

Trying to bait me then reject me.

Classic female move toward someone she is threatened by sexually


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> well...you just are NOT going to work out for @CoastTwoCoast and myself then.
> so sorry for you.



I’d give @madness00 a go, but amps do make a guy go limp. Sex on amps is the best feeling ever for women though.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You said you have 800 mg Gabapentin? Is there a line where you can break the tablet in half? If so, start by taking half so you won’t be too jacked up on amps. Gabapentin absorbs much better in smaller doses. It kicks in in an hour or two. So wait and give it a chance to work. If you still feel on edge, take the other half.
> 
> That way, you won’t go through your pills too fast.



Thanks for that information!

I am kind of in the same situation as @Xorkoth 
used gabapentin to cover opiates, used clonazepam to cover gabapentin, used opiates to cover clonazepam.

It is a vicious circle. 
At some point you just have to hold tight!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’d give @madness00 a go, but amps do make a guy go limp. Sex on amps is the best feeling ever for women though.


xtc for the win imho


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Hah..
> 
> Trying to bait me then reject me.
> 
> Classic female move toward someone she is threatened by sexually



well...it was the “flaccid “ part my sexy man!
that just isn’t going to work for us. 
XOXO


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> xtc for the win imho



I’ve never had a proper experience with xtc. Many years ago, I went out with a guy who had some. I was stupid and took it while on an MAOI which usually equals instant death. I passed out on the floor for hours. It was a miracle I woke up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My friend ghost, i took MDMA and threw someone out of my apartment shortly after. She was being really rude to my best friend. I'm like GTFO you kill my vibe, girl. Another time i started choking someone on the dance floor. It was mutual though, started with a kiss, then a soft grip, then a hard choke.

Point being, kratom is better for me to feel connected than XTC even. Weird stuff!


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> xtc for the win imho



Now we are talking!

I am a super weirdo on Amphetamines. I do not touch them.
i literally cannot shut the fuck up on them!
I am surprIsed that my friends did not kill me or at the very least duct tape my mouth closed.
They said it took all the restraint they had not to.
They were worried about later repercussions....lol!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’ve never had a proper experience with xtc. Many years ago, I went out with a guy who had some. I was stupid and took it while on an MAOI which usually equals instant death. I passed out on the floor for hours. It was a miracle I woke up.


be moar careful cuz death is not the intended result of taking recreational droogz


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> My friend ghost, i took MDMA and threw someone out of my apartment shortly after. She was being really rude to my best friend. I'm like GTFO you kill my vibe, girl. Another time i started choking someone on the dance floor. It was mutual though, started with a kiss, then a soft grip, then a hard choke.
> 
> Point being, kratom is better for me to feel connected than XTC even. Weird stuff!


definitely a personal thing. whatever works imo


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> be moar careful cuz death is not the intended result of taking recreational droogz



It was fucked up because he didn’t take me to the hospital, probably because he was scared he would get in trouble for the drugz. So I was just on his floor all day and could’ve died.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It was fucked up because he didn’t take me to the hospital, probably because he was scared he would get in trouble for the drugz. So I was just on his floor all day and could’ve died.


that's how my daughter died from h od. someone was to pussy to call for help


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that's how my daughter died from h od. someone was to pussy to call for help



Oh no! I’m so so sorry.  *HUGS*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sewerslide.666mg said:


> happy happy joy joy


this, sir, is going on your permanent record.



ghostandthedarknes said:


> died from h od.


ahhhhhhh, shit.




CoastTwoCoast said:


> but amps do make a guy go limp.


this is not always true... if the person you with is desirable to you then it could be a fuckfest and she/he ready to GTFOT asap... hahaha


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> this, sir, is going on your permanent record.
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh, shit.
> 
> 
> 
> this is not always true... if the person you with is desirable to you then it could be a fuckfest and she/he ready to GTFOT asap... hahaha


yes


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> this is not always true... if the person you with is desirable to you then it could be a fuckfest and she/he ready to GTFOT asap... hahaha



You’re right, it’s not always true, but it can happen. Just like guys can go limp on coke. When he’s able to stay hard, then yes, it’s mind-blowing sex!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> When he’s able to stay hard,


Been there, CC.
On both sides with not only stims.
Hate it when little man wont wake up....


----------



## schizopath

Kinda mad that both bupre and heroin fuck my sleeping patterns up.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Sex when a guy pops a Viagra is really the best! Rock hard dick for hours. Not something to do all the time, but once in a while is incredible.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I took Viagra and smoked meth with my ex in an airbnb then plowed. It was insanity.


----------



## Erich Generic

YOUR MUMS INSANITY BRUH


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh, my, god.

STFU you little clit stain.

Eat shit and trip over a toy fire truck, you fucking shit-bird.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> YOUR MUMS INSANITY BRUH


your mom didn't care i had covid

fucked the shit out of her pussy


----------



## CFC

Erich Generic said:


> YOUR MUMS INSANITY BRUH



He returns!


----------



## CFC

Captain.Heroin said:


> your mom didn't care i had covid
> 
> fucked the shit out of her pussy



He returns!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> He returns!


I was covid 19 abducted

they tried ass rape in the CIA black site but I got really into it and turned the entire CIA gay

now I'm selling heroin DIRECTLY to William Burroughs through a time machine

...AND I'M A CIA AGENT!


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## CFC




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i like this girl


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> your mom didn't care i had covid
> 
> fucked the shit out of her pussy


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Sex when a guy pops a Viagra is really the best! Rock hard dick for hours. Not something to do all the time, but once in a while is incredible.


 I like when I'm drinking or on opiates and am hard and can't bust but can go all night try n please her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


had sex already [YOUR TYPE]

gonna fuck again [NOT YOUR TYPE but the sex is so hot you'd probably jerk off watching it if you could]

and probably again tonight [ MY TYPE ]

daddy has a busy schedule or he'd come fuck the shit out of you too 

let me see that mal dick pls


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was covid 19 abducted
> 
> they tried ass rape in the CIA black site but I got really into it and turned the entire CIA gay
> 
> now I'm selling heroin DIRECTLY to William Burroughs through a time machine
> 
> ...AND I'M A CIA AGENT!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## euphoricc

northeast quar zoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WHATS POPPPPINNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> let me see that mal dick pls



let's see how turnt I get today


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> let's see how turnt I get today


it's ok bb you save that big D for someone you love

u gonna find the one one day

and u know it

he on his way so i gotta go so let me tell y'all how I got out of the cia site

I met Donald Trump and he's actually a really cool guy he does a lot of drugs

but the only way I could get out of there was if I fucked his daughter-wife Melania and he chanted me on and it was gross

he made eye contact afterwards, it was weird man

and I still get chills thinking about it, it freaks me out, like worse than a bad trip man

but Eric Trump is actually a big time closet case and every now and then he gives me $200,000 to suck dicks.  Because he likes 2 hours and I told him I'm a whore but I have my standards, and he totally understood.

Steve Mnuchin just prints up mafia money.  They hold the FEDS at gunpoint.  It's anarchocapitalism at its finest with white internationalist overtones.  It's all good.  The Mexicans Are Dirty Drug Dealing Rapists and then Trump sucks their dicks and makes them rape Melania.

It's foreplay to his orgasms.

He's not racist, he just likes dirty talk race play in the bedroom.


----------



## schizopath

I dont want much. Just a harem.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

guy at the liquor store,





guy at the dispensary,  this one's for you,


----------



## SS373dOH

Y'all need rehab and Jesus.


----------



## Hylight

_heys _


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> guy at the liquor store,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy at the dispensary,  this one's for you,


Budweiser is overrated....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> Budweiser is overrated....


yeah. not American owned anymore.


----------



## SS373dOH

sewerslide.666mg said:


> Budweiser is overrated....


Budweiser is better than Miller and this from coming from a milwaukee man.

Busch light if I'm broke, blue moon or spotted cow if I'm not.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah. not American owned anymore.


true redneck beer I have a friend that's all he drinks he's a friend and a raicest dbag, id rather drink an ipa or a pbr


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Budweiser is better than Miller and this from coming from a milwaukee man.
> 
> Busch light if I'm broke, blue moon or spotted cow if I'm not.


no snob here. 211's on Christmas but the kids had presents.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

i like cheep beer 40s Schlitz 211 anything but Budweiser imo


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I like Corona. Yum. Yum.



SS373dOH said:


> Y'all need rehab and Jesus.



Amen!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> i like cheep beer 40s Schlitz 211 anything but Budweiser imo


not gonna lie, I'm not that picky.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



I was ashamed to admit I drink Natty Daddy, but yes! It’s only 1 or 2 bucks and a high alcohol content. 8%! You get fucked up quick!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


o god I  the morning you can go from hungover to let's party in 20 30 min


----------



## Xorkoth

I like nice IPAs the best.  If I want to get drunk I'll drink whatever though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

There was a time in my country when they tried to outlaw alcohol. The people stood together and said this isn't gonna happen. It ended up going our way.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I like Corona. Yum. Yum.



Cant tell if joke or not, but corona is great.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Cant tell if joke or not, but corona is great.



I was serious. I don’t like the taste of beer, but Corona tastes good!

Natty Daddy tastes like gasoline, but I drink it just to get a buzz.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Cant tell if joke or not, but corona is great.


glad u like it. corona tsunami bout to hit the states


----------



## Xorkoth

We need some of that sudden total immunity that China discovered.  They shot up to 81k cases and it hasn't budged since then.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> We need some of that sudden total immunity that China discovered.  They shot up to 81k cases and it hasn't budged since then.


 They discovered a 5 minute test.  Seems to me they're studying the wrong end of this equation. kill it don't grow it.


----------



## Xorkoth

A 5 minute test that always shows a negative.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

South Korea has drive-thru tests where you can get results in minutes. The fucking U.S. is way behind and don’t have enough tests. Also, it takes much longer to get results.

“Make America Great Again”, my ass! At this point we need to be made like South Korea.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

On a lighter note, I love this song and he’s nice to look at. hehe


----------



## Midi510

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I like when I'm drinking or on opiates and am hard and can't bust but can go all night try n please her


Or you could learn how to process and transform your sexual energy and life force to go as long as you want whenever you want with the added benefit of the corresponding consciousness development, physical health, and added personal power. You can also learn to circulate your energy through your partner's body. But few people in our incredibly primitive world have the patience or desire to be more than glorified neanderthals who think they're hot shit because they've figured out how to build rockets and computers.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> A 5 minute test that always shows a negative.


better for them if positive imo


----------



## BK38

Midi510 said:


> Or you could learn how to process and transform your sexual energy and life force to go as long as you want whenever you want with the added benefit of the corresponding consciousness development, physical health, and added personal power. You can also learn to circulate your energy through your partner's body. But few people in our incredibly primitive world have the patience or desire to be more than glorified neanderthals who think they're hot shit because they've figured out how to build rockets and computers.



I feel like you weren't bullied enough as a child or told to shut up enough as an adult.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Midi510 said:


> Or you could learn how to process and transform your sexual energy and life force to go as long as you want whenever you want with the added benefit of the corresponding consciousness development, physical health, and added personal power. You can also learn to circulate your energy through your partner's body. But few people in our incredibly primitive world have the patience or desire to be more than glorified neanderthals who think they're hot shit because they've figured out how to build rockets and computers.


I can dig it...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I feel like you weren't bullied enough as a child or told to shut up enough as an adult.


be nice or b real


----------



## BK38




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


>


b real


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This sounds like Sting. Did Sting just join bluelight?



Mmmm, it does sound like tantric sex. Make fun all you want, but Sting’s wife gets it good!!!


----------



## CFC

how do people enjoy beer? its like coffee, which is also mostly yuck.

bitter drinks should be banned


----------



## SS373dOH

CFC said:


> how do people enjoy beer? its like coffee, which is also mostly yuck.
> 
> bitter drinks should be banned


Get the posse, I think we have another blasphemous heathen !


----------



## BK38




----------



## CFC

how do you people do it? it's like drinking, um, i dunno, like, something horrible and bitter and meh

wouldn't you rather have a lovely pink strawberry daiquiri?


----------



## SS373dOH

CFC said:


> wouldn't you rather have a lovely pink strawberry daiquiri?


Case closed. 

BURN THE WITCH !!


----------



## BK38

CFC said:


> how do you people do it? it's like drinking, um, i dunno, like, something horrible and bitter and meh
> 
> wouldn't you rather have a lovely pink strawberry daiquiri?



Both are good, it just depends on what I'm in the mood for


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I'm not picky when it comes to drinking twisted tea white Russian colt 45 40s....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I'm not picky when it comes to drinking twisted tea white Russian colt 45 40s....


 White Russian bass drink ever imho


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nah. Too much sugar. Give me an Old Fashioned with extra bitters and a really hoppy IPA



i did try to develop a taste for bitter stuff, but gave up. i think i have more bitter tastebuds than average. the best i can do is a nice refreshing negroni


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I don’t drink bitter drinks for the taste! It’s only to get a buzz! Get with the program!


----------



## BK38




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


>


I herd he's a dick to work with as an actor


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I herd he's a dick to work with as an actor



He's a total piece of shit. His fat, lying ass makes me laugh though. He's like the pinnacle of pseudo-spirituality. This podcast is worth listening to if you want to learn more: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/how-stuff-works/behind-the-bastards/e/56744261?autoplay=true


----------



## Painful One

Midi510 said:


> Or you could learn how to process and transform your sexual energy and life force to go as long as you want whenever you want with the added benefit of the corresponding consciousness development, physical health, and added personal power. You can also learn to circulate your energy through your partner's body. But few people in our incredibly primitive world have the patience or desire to be more than glorified neanderthals who think they're hot shit because they've figured out how to build rockets and computers.



I am in Love with this guy ^^^^
and I agree!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CFC said:


> i did try to develop a taste for bitter stuff, but gave up. i think i have more bitter tastebuds than average. the best i can do is a nice refreshing negroni





sewerslide.666mg said:


> I herd he's a dick to work with as an actor


he's a cop. go figure?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

friends from uk, asia etc. what comes our way coronavirus wise? PMS welcome.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> he's a cop. go figure?


I didn't know that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I didn't know that


yep. hella shot with a pistol.


----------



## Xorkoth

I love the bitterness of things as I get older.  I really think a good bitter IPA is the best tasting alcoholic beverage, so good.  I would drink them for the taste, but they're all really strong too so it pretty much necessitates a buzz.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Since I’ve been holed up, the wife and I have been practicing the Brazilian art of dance fighting known as capoeira.


why u still got Christmas lights on?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They don’t come down until Easter or if they burn out, whichever comes first.


----------



## SS373dOH

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I didn't know that


I believe he's a deputy sheriff. I do know he has his own reality show following him around when he's twelving..


----------



## Midi510

Painful One said:


> I am in Love with this guy ^^^^
> and I agree!!
> ❤


So there are some bipeds here!


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This sounds like Sting. Did Sting just join bluelight?


It's technology thousands of years old. It's related to the eastern concepts of kundalini, Shakti, and Shiva. I've been doing it for over 40 years and have a whole new framework using modern language. A man's seed it his vitality, mental clarity, stamina, health, etc. Yet, most men throw it away like it was dirt.


----------



## Midi510

BK38 said:


> I feel like you weren't bullied enough as a child or told to shut up enough as an adult.


You might want to hold onto your britches. The world is heading for a transformation in consciousness. It's the alternative to self-annihilation, which won't be allowed to happen.


----------



## BK38

Midi510 said:


> You might want to hold onto your britches. The world is heading for a transformation in consciousness. It's the alternative to self-annihilation, which won't be allowed to happen.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> I love the bitterness of things as I get older.


I have noticed this as well. Strong black coffee, Guinness® beer, unfiltered cigs etc.
We also have cats that could be twins in looks (at least two that I know of).
WTF is going on around here, guys?
Whatever it is I been lovin it. Strange that over the air communication can reinforce the idea that the world is a small place and others do have some common denominators.
As stated: Love this.
And love ya' MF more.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> why u still got Christmas lights on?



aesthetics. My daughters have similar rooms. Art shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> aesthetics. My daughters have similar rooms. Art shit


Christmas fun tho


----------



## andyturbo

Shady's Fox said:


> aesthetics. My daughters have similar rooms. Art shit


"Did you even read what you wrote"


----------



## Shady's Fox

????????


----------



## 6am-64-14m

It's the abyss... nothing is as it seems


----------



## Midi510

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Mmmm, it does sound like tantric sex. Make fun all you want, but Sting’s wife gets it good!!!


Tantra is about a lot more than sex, but the sexual part is the poster child. It's really about connecting with the infinite consciousness that's the source of all things. Consciousness is fundamental, not emergent. Everything and everyone is an expression of consciousness. You could say we're instantiations of consciousness. It's no coincidence that so many people are interested in psychedelics these days.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’d like to experience that, but I will never touch psychedelics. I don’t like the things it can open you up to...like nefarious things. I’m not taking any chances.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

please peeps why you hide when you online?
not that i care whether or not you are here but sometimes i find that i post more when certain members are online. if they are not anymore then it kinda kills the mood; if one will. Imma post anyway when I am here but ya'll know what f=the fu** I mean, right? Think about it.
If it is for stalking type reasons i get it... mfs can be banned for that. 
But I am confused and would rather some of my faves to let me know they around sos we can banter, cry, laugh, talk shit, flirt or whatever... it makes it more home-like, imo.
well that is all... for now
thanks for nothing
best always,
ptah


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Midi510 said:


> Tantra is about a lot more than sex, but the sexual part is the poster child. It's really about connecting with the infinite consciousness that's the source of all things. Consciousness is fundamental, not emergent. Everything and everyone is an expression of consciousness. You could say we're instantiations of consciousness. It's no coincidence that so many people are interested in psychedelics these days.


I'm sorry, was eating a jollyrancher, wut u say?


----------



## andyturbo

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’d like to experience that, but I will never touch psychedelics. I don’t like the things it can open you up to...like nefarious things. I’m not taking any chances.



I would love to open you up and make you feel beautiful


----------



## Shady's Fox

FUCK


----------



## andyturbo

Shady's Fox said:


> FUCK


What are you complaining about now pumpkin tits?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JessFR said:


> What annoys me about getting blood taken is that they won't just let me do it myself... I've given myself injections literally thousands of times. I'm plenty qualified


RIGHT? I watch them poke and fish and I'm just thinking "let me hit the basilisk vein in my right arm and get this over with!!!"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm sorry, was eating a jollyrancher, wut u say?








ima have the red one... things make one salivate like a llama


----------



## andyturbo

PtahTek said:


> ima have the red one... things make one salivate like a llama



Yummmmmmm!


----------



## Shady's Fox

andyturbo said:


> What are you complaining about now pumpkin tits?



of how much of a PUSSY you've become

women like horses

u fuckin virgin


----------



## andyturbo

Shady's Fox said:


> of how much of a PUSSY you've become
> 
> women like horses
> 
> u fuckin virgin


----------



## andyturbo

Shady's Fox said:


> of how much of a PUSSY you've become
> 
> women like horses
> 
> u fuckin virgin



Arnt your breasts big enough without Estrogen shots?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> RIGHT? I watch them poke and fish and I'm just thinking "let me hit the basilisk vein in my right arm and get this over with!!!"


i cood tame that animal in u.....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i cood tame that animal in u.....


 yeah? Splain?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I choked on a little red jolly rancher when I was 11 y/o stuck in a hot car when my mom went shopping. I had to Heimlich myself on the passenger side headrest. I have a shitty mother.


Once when I was about 3 and my sister was 2, our mom left us in her transam with the windows rolled down and went inside a truck stop to talk to our dad (he managed the kitchen)

She was gone FOREVER and I had to PEE SO BAD. So I pissed ALL OVER HER SEAT because I had been screaming out the window for 20 minutes and no one took me to the bathroom. So ha! Payback lady!

Thank God you were able to get the jolly rancher up


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i cood tame that animal in u.....


Do I need to go get my leash or???


----------



## Xorkoth

My little sister choked on a jolly rancher when we were little, it freaked us all out, my mom heimliched her but for a minute I thought she might die.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wonder if we could sue jolly rancher for being traumatized by their jolly good product?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

There’s a lot of choking going on in here...and not the good kind.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Do I need to go get my leash or???


----------



## Xorkoth

They won't be so jolly anymore when we're done with them... fucking ranchers.  What they got to be so jolly about anyway?


----------



## andyturbo

Calm down Xorkopthhh


----------



## Xorkoth

*I'M FUCKING CALM BITCH WHAT*​


----------



## DopeM

Just had this conversation with someone


----------



## Xorkoth

Get out of my head bro


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> *I'M FUCKING CALM BITCH WHAT*​



are you threatening me?


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## andyturbo

I didn't think we would see CORNHOLIO this month.. todays a good day


----------



## Shady's Fox

my ass has fleas


----------



## Xorkoth

Trim that beast, wolfman


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> my ass has fleas


did someone say infested....


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Trim that beast, wolfman



GUESS WHAT

UR MOM  CALLED, U FUCKED SON. NEXT TIME WE SEE EACHOTHER, I WILL BREAK UR NECK IN HALF AND WE GONNA SEE BCZ U NEED $$$$. U FUCKIN WORTHLESS SHIT, GO TO WORK, GET A GF. STOP BEING A VIRGIN

SHE WAS BITCHIN

LEFT AND RITE

MEOW - MEOW MEOW MEOAH

i said stfu

SHE SAID U AIN'T GOOD. WHY YOU FIGHT UR MOM?

SHE SAID THAT SHE'S GONNA GO TO POLICE TOMORROW

SHE ASKED ME FOR CHILD SUPPORT


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> GUESS WHAT
> 
> UR MOM  CALLED, U FUCKED SON. NEXT TIME WE SEE EACHOTHER, I WILL BREAK UR NECK IN HALF AND WE GONNA SEE BCZ U NEED $$$$. U FUCKIN WORTHLESS SHIT, GO TO WORK, GET A GF. STOP BEING A VIRGIN
> 
> SHE WAS BITCHIN
> 
> LEFT AND RITE
> 
> MEOW - MEOW MEOW MEOAH
> 
> i said stfu
> 
> SHE SAID U AIN'T GOOD. WHY YOU FIGHT UR MOM?
> 
> SHE SAID THAT SHE'S GONNA GO TO POLICE TOMORROW
> 
> SHE ASKED ME FOR CHILD SUPPORT


just pick me up at the buss station and we can negotiate the wrest...


----------



## Shady's Fox

SHUOLD'VE LEFT HER WHEN I CAUGHT HER BACK THEN FUCKIN THAT GIPSY MF IN THE CAR

2002

SHE FUCKED FOR A FISH SOUP

SHE LIED TO YOU, SHE SAID THAT SHE'S GONNA GO TO HER MOM'S PLACE. SHE WAS WITH HIM, ITZIC. THAT WAS HIS NAME, SHE LEFT TO MOUNTAINS. AND WHEN SHE CAME BACK, SHE KICKED YOU IN YOUR FACE, WITH HER LEG! I WENT APESHIT

SHE JUMPED ME WITH A KNIFE, U CAN'T KNOW THIS, U WERE LITTLE BUT I TELL YA. YOU ALREADY KNOW BUT WE AIN'T AFRAID TO WASH OUR CLOTHES IN PUBLIC, SHE KICKED YOU IN YOUR FACE. SHE SAID

I PISS ON THIS CHILD, I DON'T WANT HIM. THEN IN THE COURT, 2011. WHEN I SAID

COME TO ME

''NAAAAAH, AM GOIN TO MOMMY'' SHE'S TAKIN ME TO THE BEACH, YAY.

EEH SEE

HOW'S NOW? U POOR AF, CAN'T HAVE A SOCIAL LIFE BCZ U GOT NO MONEY

U DON'T WANNA WORK. WHEN I TOOK YOU ON THE CONSTRUCTION SITE, YOU SAID ''I DON'T WANT HERE, THIS PLACE'S NOT FOR ME''

NOW, EAT UR RUST. EAT UR REMORSE

SHE CUT UR SHOES


----------



## mal3volent

Stfu shady


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fish soup


----------



## andyturbo

Someone hurry up snd unplug shady his malfunctioning again


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fish soup


is that like the poon tang tango


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fish soup


Absolutely my favorite line in that whole thing.

"She fucked for a fish soup" - Shady 2020


----------



## Shady's Fox

DON'T LAUGH PPL........ THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND.....

HE'S NOT THE ONLY CHILD. DON'T LAUGH.. I STILL REMEMBER SEEIN HIM WITH THAT T-SHIRT STICKIN OUT HIS PANTS, BACK IN THE SCHOOL. SITTIN IN THAT CORNER...

PHA.

AM GOIN TO TAKE A SHIT


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ill take a scheme rio burrito with 2 abortion eggs over sleezy,


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady you're so obsessed with virgins, I think you're the virgin.  It's like when dudes are constantly calling other guys homos, but it's because they're in the closet and it terrifies them.



Shady's Fox said:


> SHE FUCKED FOR A FISH SOUP



You have made my day, sir


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> DON'T LAUGH PPL........ THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND.....
> 
> HE'S NOT THE ONLY CHILD. DON'T LAUGH.. I STILL REMEMBER SEEIN HIM WITH THAT T-SHIRT STICKIN OUT HIS PANTS, BACK IN THE SCHOOL. SITTIN IN THAT CORNER...
> 
> PHA.
> 
> AM GOIN TO TAKE A SHIT



Shady, you're not real. You're a bot. This is all a simulation.


----------



## mal3volent

*waits for shady to post a matrix reference*


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> *waits for shady to post a matrix reference*


take both red and blue pill for max complexity


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

my stomic is full of cheep beer max i was gonna sleep but u ppl are fun gonna savor my pain to chill any scumb fux in the building?


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM GONNA GO AND EAT SALAMI

WITH SOME CHEESE...

OR MAYBE QUICK FRY SOME BEEF AND FRIES..

AN EGG DUNNO


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

scumfuck unite


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> SHUOLD'VE LEFT HER WHEN I CAUGHT HER BACK THEN FUCKIN THAT GIPSY MF IN THE CAR
> 
> 2002
> 
> SHE FUCKED FOR A FISH SOUP
> 
> SHE LIED TO YOU, SHE SAID THAT SHE'S GONNA GO TO HER MOM'S PLACE. SHE WAS WITH HIM, ITZIC. THAT WAS HIS NAME, SHE LEFT TO MOUNTAINS. AND WHEN SHE CAME BACK, SHE KICKED YOU IN YOUR FACE, WITH HER LEG! I WENT APESHIT
> 
> SHE JUMPED ME WITH A KNIFE, U CAN'T KNOW THIS, U WERE LITTLE BUT I TELL YA. YOU ALREADY KNOW BUT WE AIN'T AFRAID TO WASH OUR CLOTHES IN PUBLIC, SHE KICKED YOU IN YOUR FACE. SHE SAID
> 
> I PISS ON THIS CHILD, I DON'T WANT HIM. THEN IN THE COURT, 2011. WHEN I SAID
> 
> COME TO ME
> 
> ''NAAAAAH, AM GOIN TO MOMMY'' SHE'S TAKIN ME TO THE BEACH, YAY.
> 
> EEH SEE
> 
> HOW'S NOW? U POOR AF, CAN'T HAVE A SOCIAL LIFE BCZ U GOT NO MONEY
> 
> U DON'T WANNA WORK. WHEN I TOOK YOU ON THE CONSTRUCTION SITE, YOU SAID ''I DON'T WANT HERE, THIS PLACE'S NOT FOR ME''
> 
> NOW, EAT UR RUST. EAT UR REMORSE
> 
> SHE CUT UR SHOES


i hate her but her sister is nice.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> AM GONNA GO AND EAT SALAMI
> 
> WITH SOME CHEESE...
> 
> OR MAYBE QUICK FRY SOME BEEF AND FRIES..
> 
> AN EGG DUNNO


I'm going to have a salami sandwich. Are we telepathically linked? I can hear your thoughts.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate her but her sister is nice.


is that song lyrics?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> is that song lyrics?


no man. u trippin


----------



## andyturbo

Son, you can bang anything in the barnyard that walks.. but don't touch your sister shes mine.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

andyturbo said:


> Son, you can bang anything in the barnyard that walks.. but don't touch your sister shes mine.


have at er pa. i like this ons


----------



## andyturbo




----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate her but her sister is nice.



LEAVE HIM. HE'S RETARD. THAT'S WHAT THEY USE, THEY POST SONGS TO ANSWER

I DON'T WANNA UNDERSTAND SUCH THINGS, BEYOND WEIRDNESS

ANYWAY HER SISTER...

HA

HER SISTER, HER SISTER LIVES WITH HER MOM, SHE'S IN HER 40'S. NOW SHE HAS A 6YR OLD BOY.

WHEN SHE CAME TO OUR HOUSE, SHE WAS WITH THAT MF WHAT WAS HIS NAME.. ANYWAY SOME SKINNY JUNKIE

AND WHEN MY BROTHER, ROBERT CAME TO US, WE FINGERED HER

PHA... A WHOLE FUCKIN BALL OF SPERM CAME OUT

SHE WAS CLIMBIN THE WALLS THERE, ''AAAGH, WHAT DID U DO''.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> LEAVE HIM. HE'S RETARD. THAT'S WHAT THEY USE, THEY POST SONGS TO ANSWER
> 
> I DON'T WANNA UNDERSTAND SUCH THINGS, BEYOND WEIRDNESS
> 
> ANYWAY HER SISTER...
> 
> HA
> 
> HER SISTER, HER SISTER LIVES WITH HER MOM, SHE'S IN HER 40'S. NOW SHE HAS A 6YR OLD BOY.
> 
> WHEN SHE CAME TO OUR HOUSE, SHE WAS WITH THAT MF WHAT WAS HIS NAME.. ANYWAY SOME SKINNY JUNKIE
> 
> AND WHEN MY BROTHER, ROBERT CAME TO US, WE FINGERED HER
> 
> PHA... A WHOLE FUCKIN BALL OF SPERM CAME OUT
> 
> SHE WAS CLIMBIN THE WALLS THERE, ''AAAGH, WHAT DID U DO''.


no argument at this time until further notice


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami


ur oldschool.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami



That looks tasty. French salami is pretty bomb though.


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami



Aha. Nice, nice. 

Enjoy your meal, dear.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> Aha. Nice, nice.
> 
> Enjoy your meal, dear.


I thought it was bambi not deer...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

all opinions welcome of course


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami


 Mmmmmm
 Will you marry me, just say yes.


----------



## andyturbo

SS373dOH said:


> Mmmmmm
> Will you marry me, just say yes.



I still dont know if ladyaklaine is a boy or girl 

ḕẌḉṳṠḕ ṁḕ ḶḀḊẏḀḶḲḶḀḭṆḕ Ḁṙḕ ẏṏṳ Ḁ ḃṏẏ ṏṙ Ḁ ḠḭṙḶ.


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> I still dont know if ladyaklaine is a boy or girl
> 
> ḕẌḉṳṠḕ ṁḕ ḶḀḊẏḀḶḲḶḀḭṆḕ Ḁṙḕ ẏṏṳ Ḁ ḃṏẏ ṏṙ Ḁ ḠḭṙḶ.



Well let's see... Going by the name, the female avatar, and the fact that it says female in her profile... 

I'm going to assume male :D


----------



## andyturbo

JessFR said:


> Well let's see... Going by the name, the female avatar, and the fact that it says female in her profile...
> 
> I'm going to assume male :D



While your sarcasm is somewhat arousing.. I AM CAUTIOUS these days..

You never know when your talking too a woman and she suddenly flops a penis out from no where..

Especially in the lounge.


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> While your sarcasm is somewhat arousing.. I AM CAUTIOUS these days..
> 
> You never know when your talking too a woman and she suddenly flops a penis out from no where..
> 
> Especially in the lounge.



Does it really matter? You're not having sex with the words in the posts themselves...

I hope...

Now that's a mental visual I really didn't need...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Mmmmmm
> Will you marry me, just say yes.


Well husband and I just broke up so we have to wait for the divorce to finalize


----------



## LadyAlkaline

andyturbo said:


> I still dont know if ladyaklaine is a boy or girl
> 
> ḕẌḉṳṠḕ ṁḕ ḶḀḊẏḀḶḲḶḀḭṆḕ Ḁṙḕ ẏṏṳ Ḁ ḃṏẏ ṏṙ Ḁ ḠḭṙḶ.


I am a woman, I have a vagina and I have made a baby. I am also irrational and crave chocolate


----------



## andyturbo

Alright soooo..

I think ive got the hots for lady alkaline..


----------



## JessFR

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am a woman, I have a vagina and I have made a baby. I am also irrational and crave chocolate



Note that she suspiciously didn't actually specify that she doesn't also have a penis. 

What a curiously specific omission...


----------



## JessFR

Making people paranoid is fun. :D


----------



## andyturbo

JessFR said:


> Making people paranoid is fun. :D


I cant handle your Sr Moderator mind games!!! Jess!!


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> I cant handle your Sr Moderator mind games!!! Jess!!



What mind games? I'm sure she just didn't think it was worth mentioning... 

I mean sure she mentioned several other indications that she's pure female, I'm sure it doesn't mean anything that she just forgot the exact one you expressed concern about. 

It doesn't automatically mean that she feels guilty and intentionally worded her reply as to be true yet deceptive. 

I have no doubt you're worrying too much. I mean, yeah it is the internet, but doesn't automatically mean she's being dishonest.... 

You feel better now yes?


----------



## andyturbo

JessFR said:


> What mind games? I'm sure she just didn't think it was worth mentioning...
> 
> I mean sure she mentioned several other indications that she's pure female, I'm sure it doesn't mean anything that she just forgot the exact one you expressed concern about.
> 
> It doesn't automatically mean that she feels guilty and intentionally worded her reply as to be true yet deceptive.
> 
> I have no doubt you're worrying too much. I mean, yeah it is the internet, but doesn't automatically mean she's being dishonest....
> 
> You feel better now yes?


LMAO

YESS.. thanks mate 100% better. Alls well that ends ok


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> LMAO
> 
> YESS.. thanks mate 100% better. Alls well that ends ok



Happy to help.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

andyturbo said:


> Alright soooo..
> 
> I think ive got the hots for lady alkaline..


The feeling is mutual, Mr. Turbo   


JessFR said:


> Note that she suspiciously didn't actually specify that she doesn't also have a penis.
> 
> What a curiously specific omission...


I thought it was too soon to mention my dildo collection. No actual real penises here...on my body...no penis!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Andy


----------



## andyturbo

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Andy


OOoo babyy..neiighh neiighh neiighh pffftchcrh


----------



## BK38

Say what you want about Hitler, I mean, he did kill Hitler.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This song is for you @LadyAlkaline from North Carolina. With love from Ohio!


What a beautiful (and sad) song. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## schizopath

Are goth women nymphomaniac?


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Are goth women nymphomaniac?


Calm down mate just settle down please


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Calm down mate just settle down please


WHAT? CANT YOU SEE IM SMILING!

5 orgasms a day keeps hypochondria away


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> WHAT? CANT YOU SEE IM SMILING!
> 
> 5 orgasms a day keeps hypochondria away


CALM DOWN SCHIZOOO !!!


----------



## schizopath




----------



## andyturbo

Chuckyyyyy!!!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


>



I used to have a recurring nightmare about Chucky as a kid, for almost 2 years. That continued until one time when I became lucid and aware I was dreaming. I realized he was like 2ft tall and I picked him up and dropped kicked him out a window. Never had that nightmare again and it hasn't bothered me since. Brains/phobias are weird man...


----------



## andyturbo

Raggety Anne can fuck right off


----------



## schizopath

Dreams where I dont have sex are my nightmares


----------



## schizopath

What a pathetic 4 days in every sense. Im truly meant to be making war and not love.


----------



## schizopath

Cause I fuck everything, that involves humans and is not business, up.


----------



## JessFR

I love stupid street names...

"butthash", that's great.

Id specify that I love stupid made up street names, but real slang can be stupid too.


----------



## schizopath

This always warms me inside


----------



## schizopath

Okay I have come to the decision that Im gonna play it little risky with my moneys and not pay any other bills except for rent so I can invest in a bulk and make it back.


----------



## schizopath

I set my friends on fire - you cant spell slaughter without laughter


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I set my friends on fire - you cant spell slaughter without laughter



That's poetic but also kinda sick? Hope you're doing ok


----------



## schizopath

Its from a "mathcore" band. From the one I just sent to you.

Just been shitty 4 days. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

I feel like surgically opening either my head or my stomach but luckily Im too pussy to act on my thoughts


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I feel like surgically opening either my head or my stomach but luckily Im too pussy to act on my thoughts


What’s up now?


----------



## schizopath

I had such a shitty 4 days. I did many things I shouldnt have done.


----------



## andyturbo

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



What the fucks!! It that a joke??!


----------



## andyturbo

Soso78 said:


> What’s up now?



Hey calm down Soso leave schizoo alone he didn't do anything wrong.

You dont need to be so nasty. Come on, just be reasonable.


----------



## Soso78

andyturbo said:


> Hey calm down Soso leave schizoo alone he didn't do anything wrong.
> 
> You dont need to be so nasty. Come on, just be reasonable.


Wtf?


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Wtf?



calm down bro


----------



## schizopath

I think I ll survive, Soso. Gonna get a load of drugs by friday.


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> What the fucks!! It that a joke??!



Seriously? Where have you been the last... Forever... 

Yeah it's a joke. The kid in the picture admitted that it's just beer and Nutella and such. 

It's a hoax that's been around for ages now.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I think I ll survive, Soso. Gonna get a load of drugs by friday.


U say that like it’s a good thing lol


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> U say that like it’s a good thing lol


Well I feel like going on a rampage but I can take the feeling off with a good cocktail of speed/gabas/ket/heroin


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Well I feel like going on a rampage but I can take the feeling off with a good cocktail of speed/gabas/ket/heroin


When u say rampage what do u mean?
U spoke to doctor?


----------



## nuttynutskin

w01fg4ng said:


> Cool _micro _machines



Glad I hung on to these...


----------



## schizopath

I dont see a point talking about it to a doctor. I can control it and its propably half my genetics half schizophrenia.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> I dont see a point talking about it to a doctor. I can control it and its propably half my genetics half schizophrenia.



Shes got amazing breasts. I am unwrapping her with my eyes.

I recon he would be hung like a horse too. Look at those guns.

Neiighh Neiighh pffftch


----------



## andyturbo

nuttynutskin said:


> Glad I hung on to these...



Broo may I have the helicopter??


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Andy you followed me with that alt?


----------



## nuttynutskin

andyturbo said:


> Broo may I have the helicopter??



Nope, sorry. lol

I'm just so stoked I found these. I wasn't sure if I still had them.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Andy you followed me with that alt?


LOLOL 

Na bro I honestly dont have any alts. Thats piss funny though. Did borat follow you??


----------



## andyturbo

nuttynutskin said:


> Nope, sorry. lol
> 
> I'm just so stoked I found these. I wasn't sure if I still had them.



Dont loose the helicopter man!!!


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Na bro I honestly dont have any alts. Thats piss funny though. Did borat follow you??


Naa, it wasnt you. Its my homies alt.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Naa, it wasnt you. Its my homies alt.



Dont you love it when people play funny fuckers.

Late last year i had someone follow me who had a display pick of a close up zoomed in ball sack.


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Dont you love it when people play funny fuckers.
> 
> Late last year i had someone follow me who had a display pick of a close up zoomed in ball sack.


Yeah this shit has happened 10 times to me by this point. Doesnt really affect me like it did back then.


----------



## andyturbo

Goodnight everyone


----------



## schizopath

On a more positive note, John Frusciante release a new album 2 hours ago.


----------



## Painful One

Good Morning Loves!!! 

Hope everyone is doing good.

I am up with the birds. Freaking slept on the floor last night as I am waiting for the furniture store to deliver me a new mattress. 
I did not think it would be that bad but Holy Fuck! Can I just say OUCH. 
YAY for getting a new mattress though!
I cannot wait for my new mattress to get here! 
should help with the chronic pain issue.


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Try a beta blocker, anyone who’s anyone are doing it. They are the new ‘it’ drug.
> 
> *barf*
> 
> Good morning love



heheh...yeah, I don’t think a beta blocker is going to do it for me.

Morphine please!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Once again my dream fucking sucked. At some point, I was outside at nighttime with a group of people. Suddenly, a spaceship appeared in the sky. It was small at first, then got huge! At first it was high in the sky and every one was looking like wtf? Then it started following only me. I started running and it came behind me faster and let down some kind of claw from the ship that would scoop me up. I was running and running, it became darker and darker and harder for me to see. Then I said aloud “No weapon formed against me shall prosper!!” And the nightmare stopped.

Why can’t I just have a nice sex dream? What is going on? lol


----------



## schizopath

Selling narcissistic rage for 1 drugz


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well husband and I just broke up so we have to wait for the divorce to finalize


Just move in and start cooking !

We'll work out the petty details later.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Once again my dream fucking sucked. At some point, I was outside at nighttime with a group of people. Suddenly, a spaceship appeared in the sky. It was small at first, then got huge! At first it was high in the sky and every one was looking like wtf? Then it started following only me. I started running and it came behind me faster and let down some kind of claw from the ship that would scoop me up. I was running and running, it became darker and darker and harder for me to see. Then I said aloud “No weapon formed against me shall prosper!!” And the nightmare stopped.
> 
> Why can’t I just have a nice sex dream? What is going on? lol


Sounds like you were about to get a nice alien sex probe dream.. But internal fear halted its progression. :/


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I actually haven’t watched ‘Ancient Aliens’, but the picture of that dude makes me laugh so hard! Hahaha

I do know “aliens” are demons btw.


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Painful One

The last episode of Ancient Aliens was about Skinwalker Ranch.
This is a very freaky place that is about 2 hours away from where I live.
There is a tare in the very fabric of reality there.
I am not kidding.
Look it up.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I actually haven’t watched ‘Ancient Aliens’, but the picture of that dude makes me laugh so hard! Hahaha
> 
> I do know “aliens” are demons btw.



I often wonder if he puts hair rollers in his hair at night. LMAO!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I don’t even know him, but I love him. He looks like such a character! Oh fuck...


----------



## w01fg4ng

nuttynutskin said:


> Glad I hung on to these...


It's pandemic times like these that build character and the strength of ones being is held by a single string called our inner child.  You are a strong man, Nutty, and I'm proud of you.

That's how you let the kid inside you, alive.


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This bitch is stating that propranolol is being widely abused by 20 somethings. FYI propranolol is a beta blocker blood pressure medicine and is also used for other cardiovascular conditions that has zero recreational value.
> 
> This article reads like a warning, like this behavior that this person is doing is going to sweep the nation. Just abuse and pop a handful of propranolol when you are anxious or stressed out, no big deal right? This is the warning of this obnoxious article.
> 
> This is from a bitch rag like Red Book or Readers Digest article hell bent on starting an addiction scare. The author writing this piece, is speaking in the first person, so’s to sell it as a real thing that has destroyed her stupid life, claiming that every stupid person she knows abuses propranolol and are addicted.
> 
> Just please read this; I’m getting pissed off describing this article written by bitches, for bitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Beta Blockers Becoming The 20-Something Anxiety Crutch?
> 
> 
> Beta blockers: the wonder pill that stops you feeling nervous. But are we using them more and more as a crutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graziadaily.co.uk



Modern journos are sadly experts at trolling the world with asinine airheaded crap like this


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



yup. Those and more....much more. 
It gives me chills to even think about that area.
I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Painful One

w01fg4ng said:


> It's pandemic times like these that build character and the strength of ones being is held by a single string called our inner child.  You are a strong man, Nutty, and I'm proud of you.
> 
> That's how you let the kid inside you, alive.



Well Said!!
I play with toys all the time.
The kids in my family love me. 
I am a child. 
Forever Young!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just about to watch it. Lots of monsters running around and and UFO sightings there.
> 
> My partner just put it on and is herself, a self proclaimed Ancient Alien Theorist. She is geeking out with every new episode. She watches them constantly.



Your partner is awesome! She knows what’s up. hehe


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

“E.T. phone home”, my ass! Aliens are not your friend, mmmk?


----------



## euphoricc

my ex gf sent me a message out clear blue sky->??? she was beside her husband how t/f can u allow that i never would that was my old woman could be mine agai if i wanted to   shes like u need to meet him ehhh nope~!!!!!!! lol what ya think meet up with her


----------



## LadyAlkaline

euphoricc said:


> my ex gf sent me a message out clear blue sky->??? she was beside her husband how t/f can u allow that i never would that was my old woman could be mine agai if i wanted to   shes like u need to meet him ehhh nope~!!!!!!! lol what ya think meet up with her


I wouldn't. 90% chance of more drama and bullshit in your life and a 10% chance of you meeting your brand new best fucking friend


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

She wants you to meet her husband? Why is she even bothering you? Tell her to fuck right off. Don’t get tangled up in that web.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

These kids _*never stop*_ fucking talking 

Help


----------



## Painful One

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Good for you. That soil is sour!



yes it is.

Before many knew about that place, I went through there when we were on our way to dinosaur land in Vernal, Utah and my boyfriend and I had a friend who had moved out there to get off of meth and away from people, places etc..

We decided to stop by and see how he was doing on our way through.
We found him in a trailer on his families property out there and he looked good. He had gained weight, clear eyes. 
He was not on any drugs anymore.
He looked healthy. 

He started to tell us about this place being so weird. There was bigfoots, UFO’s, Lake monsters, cattle mutilations, huge areas would just light up in the night, the sky would open and you could see a different reality, etc. etc..... 
We were just looking at him like WAT????!!! 
I started questioning him if he was still on drugs and he got mad at me and said to me “I know you are sensitive and can feel these things, just check it out.” 
I said “okay don’t tell me anymore. Let me go off over here in these woods for a minute alone.”
I walked off alone and stood in these woods and it was so still and quiet. Too quiet.
I started trying to feel out the area and connect with The Earth there and all of a sudden a wind whipped up out of nowhere.
Just around me and in these trees (sick and dying trees) and I reached down and grabbed a handful of the soil there and I held it in my hand and closed my eyes and I had the most horrific feeling and flashes of death and things that had happened there.
I felt like something was watching me and all the hairs on the back of my neck and arms were standing up.

I all of a sudden KNEW that something was attacking my little daughter who was standing over by my boyfriend.
The ground there was draining her very life force and laughing at me. It could not attack me but it did NOT like me there!

I dropped that poison soil and ran and picked up my daughter (I did not want her feet touching that ground) and ran with her back to our truck and put her in and said to our friend.
”What is wrong with this place? Is this an Indian burial ground?“ he just nodded. I said “I am sorry but we have to GO!”
he just stood nodding. 
I hugged him and said “I don’t know what to tell you, Good Luck and we love you but we have got to GO!”
He just stood nodding.
(it was the last time we saw our friend. We were told he committed suicide there. I do not believe that.) 

My reaction was enough to scare my boyfriend and he was behind the wheel holding my daughter ready to go and go we did!

I will never set foot on that place again and my daughter got very sick after that for an entire year she fought some “unknown” infectious disease that we just had to keep trying different antibiotics for. 

That place is evil. Do NOT ever set foot on that ground.


----------



## Painful One

LadyAlkaline said:


> These kids _*never stop*_ fucking talking
> 
> Help



I feel for you on that. 
Hugs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

welcome to my cult


----------



## euphoricc

LadyAlkaline said:


> I wouldn't. 90% chance of more drama and bullshit in your life and a 10% chance of you meeting your brand new best fucking friend


AMAZING LOOK I=ON THINGS~!  THANK YOUUU


----------



## euphoricc

CoastTwoCoast said:


> She wants you to meet her husband? Why is she even bothering you? Tell her to fuck right off. Don’t get tangled up in that web.


SHE`S nuts sometimes i get fucked up and i guess that shit ill seek weird i know buut im sober now so im like who would do that_> sick fuck o my i idid~!!!! i feel bad


----------



## euphoricc

Painful One said:


> yes it is.
> 
> Before many knew about that place, I went through there when we were on our way to dinosaur land in Vernal, Utah and my boyfriend and I had a friend who had moved out there to get off of meth and away from people, places etc..
> 
> We decided to stop by and see how he was doing on our way through.
> We found him in a trailer on his families property out there and he looked good. He had gained weight, clear eyes.
> He was not on any drugs anymore.
> He looked healthy.
> 
> He started to tell us about this place being so weird. There was bigfoots, UFO’s, Lake monsters, cattle mutilations, huge areas would just light up in the night, the sky would open and you could see a different reality, etc. etc.....
> We were just looking at him like WAT????!!!
> I started questioning him if he was still on drugs and he got mad at me and said to me “I know you are sensitive and can feel these things, just check it out.”
> I said “okay don’t tell me anymore. Let me go off over here in these woods for a minute alone.”
> I walked off alone and stood in these woods and it was so still and quiet. Too quiet.
> I started trying to feel out the area and connect with The Earth there and all of a sudden a wind whipped up out of nowhere.
> Just around me and in these trees (sick and dying trees) and I reached down and grabbed a handful of the soil there and I held it in my hand and closed my eyes and I had the most horrific feeling and flashes of death and things that had happened there.
> I felt like something was watching me and all the hairs on the back of my neck and arms were standing up.
> 
> I all of a sudden KNEW that something was attacking my little daughter who was standing over by my boyfriend.
> The ground there was draining her very life force and laughing at me. It could not attack me but it did NOT like me there!
> 
> I dropped that poison soil and ran and picked up my daughter (I did not want her feet touching that ground) and ran with her back to our truck and put her in and said to our friend.
> ”What is wrong with this place? Is this an Indian burial ground?“ he just nodded. I said “I am sorry but we have to GO!”
> he just stood nodding.
> I hugged him and said “I don’t know what to tell you, Good Luck and we love you but we have got to GO!”
> He just stood nodding.
> (it was the last time we saw our friend. We were told he committed suicide there. I do not believe that.)
> 
> My reaction was enough to scare my boyfriend and he was behind the wheel holding my daughter ready to go and go we did!
> 
> I will never set foot on that place again and my daughter got very sick after that for an entire year she fought some “unknown” infectious disease that we just had to keep trying different antibiotics for.
> 
> That place is evil. Do NOT ever set foot on that ground.


noooooooooooooo HAVE READ MISSING 411 _?? THERE IS MOST DEF SOMETHING OUTT THERE WE DO NOT QUITE KNOW ABOUT YET ........................peace


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

euphoricc said:


> noooooooooooooo HAVE READ MISSING 411 _?? THERE IS MOST DEF SOMETHING OUTT THERE WE DO NOT QUITE KNOW ABOUT YET ........................peace



Yes...David Paulides. I heard an interview from him on YouTube a few years ago describing all the people going missing in the national parks. None of those missing people are named on a list at all. When a person goes missing, their name is supposed to be listed. The FBI hurries up and swoops in and covers it up when families start looking for answers about how their child disappeared. Definitely something going on. I already know pretty much, but I’m not getting into it again.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yes...David Paulides. I heard an interview from him on YouTube a few years ago describing all the people going missing in the national parks. None of those missing people are named on a list at all. When a person goes missing, their name is supposed to be listed. The FBI hurries up and swoops in and covers it up when families start looking for answers about how their child disappeared. Definitely something going on. I already know pretty much, but I’m not getting into it again.



yeah. Very bad lands.
stay out of certain areas my friends.
Learn where they are and do not enter.
Drive clear around way out of your way to avoid these places.


----------



## thegreenhand

there’s too many damn conversations in here to follow... or maybe I’m just a bit mentally slow

regardless I don’t necessarily think there’s aliens abducting. Rather it’s our own govt experimenting on its citizens and using aliens as a cover. Then again maybe aliens have already taken over the govt and there’s nothing we can do now


----------



## Painful One




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Finally got a drug test today. Haven't used for 9 days, should be ayt. Will celebrate tonight with some kratom.


----------



## Painful One

madness00 said:


> Finally got a drug test today. Haven't used for 9 days, should be ayt. Will celebrate tonight with some kratom.



Good Job Babe!


----------



## Jabberwocky

There’s a place in yellow stone park where you can never be charged with a crime.  Just saying.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Love you family I knew you’d do fine 





madness00 said:


> Finally got a drug test today. Haven't used for 9 days, should be ayt. Will celebrate tonight with some kratom.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> There’s a place in yellow stone park where you can never be charged with a crime.  Just saying.


Really?

I wonder if this is what has happened with that lady who is in jail for her kids missing and she cannot or will not tell where they are.
It has been months now and they just reduced her bail.
They were all last seen in Yellowstone Park.

It has been a strange case and we have been wondering why they are not charging her with murder.

This would be an explanation.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

There’s a coverup. Just think of it as one big satanic cult because that’s all it is. The government is in on it and they cover up this shit all the time to protect others in the cult.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah look it up i forgot what it’s called but it’s a small sliver where federal jurisdiction overrides states 





Painful One said:


> Really?
> 
> I wonder if this is what has happened with that lady who is in jail for her kids missing and she cannot or will not tell where they are.
> It has been months now and they just reduced her bail.
> They were all last seen in Yellowstone Park.
> 
> It has been a strange case and we have been wondering why they are not charging her with murder.
> 
> This would be an explanation.


----------



## Xorkoth

I went to the grocery store this morning, first time going somewhere besides trails for 2 weeks.  Bought propylhexedrine, god damn it, I just want some stimulants.  It has a pretty good high but shit side effects.  Meh, in 10- days or so I'll have some better stims arriving.

Stimulants - making boredom less boring since who fucking knows when.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This song is for you @LadyAlkaline from North Carolina. With love from Ohio!



Oh hey Lady A, I'm from NC also!  Just sayin... 



schizopath said:


> Are goth women nymphomaniac?



Yeah, it's in the application form they fill out.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


>





andyturbo said:


> What the fucks!! It that a joke??!



Pretty sure it's a super troll that went viral and that people took seriously.  I always wondered how many kids actually tried that shit.



madness00 said:


> Finally got a drug test today. Haven't used for 9 days, should be ayt. Will celebrate tonight with some kratom.



Fuck yeah dude, I'm sure you'll be fine, congrats evading that shitttttz


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> I went to the grocery store this morning, first time going somewhere besides trails for 2 weeks. Bought propylhexedrine, god damn it, I just want some stimulants. It has a pretty good high but shit side effects. Meh, in 10- days or so I'll have some better stims arriving.
> 
> Stimulants - making boredom less boring since who fucking knows when.



Bin that shit RIGHT NOW mate. I know and you know that you don't need this shit going on right now. I know you must be fucking bored, but don't get into prophex again


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Oh hey Lady A, I'm from NC also!  Just sayin...


Where bouts? I am slowly moving further and further west. NC/Tennessee mountains or bust.

Follow the tantalizing scent of delicious and at the end of that rainbow, you'll find a crazy lady gardening, baking and cooking all day, chasing a half naked child with a bucket on his head.


----------



## Painful One

Inside Yellowstone's 'Zone of Death' Crimes Can't Be Prosecuted
					

A small area of West Yellowstone National Park has no residents, which opens it up to a strange loophole: lawlessness.




					history.howstuffworks.com


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuck this place lady it’s a shithole after a couple years and you get priced further and further into where you just came from 



LadyAlkaline said:


> Where bouts? I am slowly moving further and further west. NC/Tennessee mountains or bust.
> 
> Follow the tantalizing scent of delicious and at the end of that rainbow, you'll find a crazy lady gardening, baking and cooking all day, chasing a half naked child with a bucket on his head.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> fuck this place lady it’s a shithole after a couple years and you get priced further and further into where you just came from


Well, I grew up in Greenville, NC mostly, and I can't get far enough away from there fast enough


----------



## Jabberwocky

Compared to Greenville yes leave. But price in Haywood before coming to the City here. If you know what I’m talking about I don’t wanna give to much info on where I’m at. But you should know 





LadyAlkaline said:


> Well, I grew up in Greenville, NC mostly, and I can't get far enough away from there fast enough


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm in the mountains myself, love it here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Haywood county my bad 





FuneralFather said:


> Compared to Greenville yes leave. But price in Haywood before coming to the City here. If you know what I’m talking about I don’t wanna give to much info on where I’m at. But you should know


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah Haywood's cheaper for sure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh I love it. But the non local Florida escapees keep driving the price up I lived downtown for years and someone bought the house from underneath us and now it’s a half a million dollar home 





Xorkoth said:


> I'm in the mountains myself, love it here.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> Compared to Greenville yes leave. But price in Haywood before coming to the City here. If you know what I’m talking about I don’t wanna give to much info on where I’m at. But you should know


If you're referring to Eastern Tenn, oh I have done my research and FUCK some of those places are ridiculously expensive. I fell in love with Greeneville, TN. I probably won't move for a few years because my sister really needs me to watch her rugrats


----------



## Xorkoth

Florideans... tell me about it.  I bought my house in 2008, actually right before the bubble popped.  Hanging onto it, I'm on the north side.  It's pretty nuts how the place has changed, used to be a lot more hippies.


----------



## Jabberwocky

North was beautiful I dated a girl out there it was amazingly quiet 





Xorkoth said:


> Florideans... tell me about it.  I bought my house in 2008, actually right before the bubble popped.  Hanging onto it, I'm on the north side.  It's pretty nuts how the place has changed, used to be a lot more hippies.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah I'm just outside of city limits but I still have city water and sewer, so no city property tax, and a few minutes from the parkway.


----------



## Painful One

Xorkoth said:


> I'm in the mountains myself, love it here.



Me too.  

Thank God for that!!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_SHUUUUUUUT
UPPPPPPPPPPPP MY GODDDDD I DON'T KNOW WHY RAMEN NOODLES ARE WIGGLY AND I DO NOT CARE THAT THE DOG WANTS TO CHANGE HER NAME TO SHIELA STOP LETTING THE DOGS OUTSIDE AND THROWING BANANA PEELS IN THE FLOOR SWEET 5 POUND 6 OUNCE BABY JESUS IN A MANGER 



_


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Old buddy sold me some street meth right out side my drug testing facility. I'll see how it is in June. Curious.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

andyturbo said:


> Alright soooo..
> 
> I think ive got the hots for lady alkaline..


get in line


----------



## Jabberwocky

The only thing I have the hots for is making a career outta this music shit.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

FuneralFather said:


> The only thing I have the hots for is making a career outta this music shit.



I like your beats and the sound of your voice. I was just sad you kept saying you’re worthless because you’re certainly not. You’re awesome from what I can tell! Keep doing what you love. It’s beautiful you’re passionate about something. Hold onto any passions you have really tight.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah I'm just outside of city limits but I still have city water and sewer, so no city property tax, and a few minutes from the parkway.



Do you not have any property tax at all?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Dreams where I dont have sex are my nightmares


I hate nightmare wet dreams


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That sounds really fun actually.

I'd love a good nightmare wet dream. Don't recall having either on their own though, so not sure it would ever happen.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> That sounds really fun actually.
> 
> I'd love a good nightmare wet dream. Don't recall having either on their own though, so not sure it would ever happen.


it's been a wile for me i use to wake up pissed off haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What does a nightmare wet dream look like, for you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> What does a nightmare wet dream look like, for you?


get married you'll see


----------



## Xorkoth

CFC said:


> Do you not have any property tax at all?



I have county property tax.  People inside city limits have both city and county and city tax typically runs 2-3x as much as county, so if I was like 1/4 mile closer I'd have at least 3x the property tax amount.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

most of the time I have no so good dreams.... it's been a wile


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CFC said:


> Bin that shit RIGHT NOW mate. I know and you know that you don't need this shit going on right now. I know you must be fucking bored, but don't get into prophex again




Fuck sake just do proper shards.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I have county property tax.  People inside city limits have both city and county and city tax typically runs 2-3x as much as county, so if I was like 1/4 mile closer I'd have at least 3x the property tax amount.


i have the luxury of both but i can get a free library card.....


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Fuck sake just do proper shards.



Eh if I could I would.

I get a free library card too.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i have the luxury of both but i can get a free library card.....


the libary is where I rent flix from there class cuz the virus but they have some good flix


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Fuck sake just do proper shards.


I prefer poly shards get me 2 spun


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Eh if I could I would.
> 
> I get a free library card too.


i got a well in the city and hooked to sewage. no garbage or water reclamation bill. grandfathered in


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice, I have to pay the garbage company but it's cheap, they raised prices recently but even so it's only like $50 for 3 months.  The houses just a couple of side streets up from me don't have city water, I pretty much scored on location.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Nice, I have to pay the garbage company but it's cheap, they raised prices recently but even so it's only like $50 for 3 months.  The houses just a couple of side streets up from me don't have city water, I pretty much scored on location.


i don't save much bout enough to fertilize my lawn all summer.  gotta take the small wins


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Noodle473 said:


>


kinda like we still think we found the enigma first during that world war2


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Did someone say shards?

@daisy @andyturbo - ever liked Vyvanse?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Did someone say shards?
> 
> @daisy @andyturbo - ever liked Vyvanse?




Why bother with anything that's not the proper?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Pharma grade is consistent fire.

The ROA bothers me though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Pharma grade is consistent fire.
> 
> The ROA bothers me though.


aussie girl makes moar sense.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i think imma start ignoring ninas and not respond to their guerilla warfare tactics. lol
choices....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

night everybody
world has stopped making sense again and I need to rest up for tomorrow workweek... yaya
like getting out and got new bud to rise with the sun. 
bless you and yours, BL
always


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> aussie girl makes moar sense.


A sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*SUCK ON THIS DIIIIIIIICK*


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> *SUCK ON THIS DIIIIIIIICK*


Is dinner ready yet ?!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Is dinner ready yet ?!





El Pastor tacos with homemade salsa


----------



## SS373dOH

I havent got laid in well over a month, per aoda counselor.

Can someone just send me noodz already !?


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> El Pastor tacos with homemade salsa



Take the dang ring !!! I'm no longer accepting no as an answer!


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


>


Think those boobz are real ? I have my doubts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CFC said:


> how do people enjoy beer? its like coffee, which is also mostly yuck.
> 
> bitter drinks should be banned


O no he didnNnn

IPA's, black coffee and bitter teas for life

Gotta get some *SLURPPP*



LadyAlkaline said:


> El Pastor tacos with homemade salsa


*Al


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> Pharma grade is consistent fire.
> 
> The ROA bothers me though.




Meh.

You have become more involved in drugs these days than you were when you joined, seems that at from your posts.

You're an adult and seem to have gotten your shit together in that time, I don't know you obviously and probably way off base here yet it's a worry sometimes when people develop this way as it can lead to personal stories along the lines of many friends who ended up in the shrine or are living in state health facilities because they tried their brains on rc drugs.


Ppl gotta find out from their own experiences, I sure fucked up and no one could stop me , learned the hard way, will never use the amounts I did ever again no matter what happens.


I just stick to the 5 drugs that are constantly good quality and the illegal ones I know what they're made from and whats in them, pretty lucky in that regard .

Prob better off in a drug forum talking about this shit, drug culture or PD, that's what they're for meh.


Yawn. I gotta go to work.


----------



## schizopath

You ever tried arguing with your schizophrenic brain about something? Im literally unable to beat it. So fuck you my brain. Im gonna take a combo of drugs soon and we will see who wins then.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I hate nightmare wet dreams


Too true


----------



## schizopath

I have been wondering how stupid some people can be for years now. I have tried to get them their drugs in a bulk and advice them from a dealers perspective but they havent changed shit. Still prefer to pay double the price for some reason.


----------



## OXYPA

mal3volent said:


> How do you get free chik filet?


Download the app get rewards


----------



## schizopath

I cant smoke heroin for shit. Feel like I waste half of it.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks for posting that. I thought about it while smoking a cig and decided that Im not getting any h. If I cant even sleep while on it whats the fucking point.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Mental illnesses are a bitch, been lock up 6 times in the hoosegow so far


I have gotten 30+ psychosis at home and havent gone to the psych ward.


----------



## JessFR

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Please don’t listen to me, but every time I did anything else but shoot up heroin, I was wasting it.



It'd probably be fine if you had little to no existing habit.


----------



## schizopath

If I had lower tolerances then yeah.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## JessFR

Sooner or later some dumbass is gonna suffocate themselves. I'm a little surprised we haven't seen it already.


----------



## schizopath

BUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA, Might score some speed today.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> If I had lower tolerances then yeah. Im just gonna leave ket and some speed to myself and sell a shitload of drugs.
> 
> Just asked my dealer for a front till tomorrow.




Nice post.

You may as well list what you're offering to complete the package .

Ffs.


----------



## schizopath

Youre just mad that dealers dont front your bony ass.


----------



## schizopath

DEALERS FRONT TO HIM! LEARN THIS ONE TRICK THAT WILL GIVE YOU ADVANTAGE IN THE DRUG FIELD!


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> Should Schizo be trusted? Absolutely not. Why is he so trusted then? Cause schizophrenia makes him speak truth. And maybe hes decent for a primary psychopath.



Problem with schizophrenics telling the truth, they can only speak the truth as they know it, making the truth just as unreliable as lies. 

Then again, to a lesser degree that's also true of everyone else too.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@JessFR 

But if he's schizophrenic or in my knowledge anyone with mental handicaps he shouldn't be allowed to use drugs. Wtf


----------



## mal3volent

probably be better if we didn't post incriminating shit 
I know it sounds gangsta and makes you look cool but please don't


----------



## Shady's Fox

mal3volent said:


> probably be better if we didn't post incriminating shit
> I know it sounds gangsta and makes you look cool but please don't




what the fuck are you talkin about?


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> what the fuck are you talkin about?



I just don't think it's the best idea for people to talk openly about dealing drugs . Anyone could be reading this


----------



## w01fg4ng

LadyAlkaline said:


>


So much yum.


----------



## Shady's Fox

mal3volent said:


> I just don't think it's the best idea for people to talk openly about dealing drugs . Anyone could be reading this



You should've quote the specific post. Express yourself better next time.


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> You should've quote the specific post. Express yourself better next time.



did YOU, shady, just critique MY communication skillz?
you wanna fuckin go bro ?


----------



## JessFR

Shady's Fox said:


> @JessFR
> 
> But if he's schizophrenic or in my knowledge anyone with mental handicaps he shouldn't be allowed to use drugs. Wtf



If people didn't use drugs when they weren't supposed too, none of us would be here.


----------



## schizopath

I dont consider schizophrenia a handicap, its more like a superpower and sometimes superpowers become so heavy that they require drugs to cool down.


----------



## w01fg4ng

When it comes to creating art, I agree with you @schizopath .

Do you make anything?


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> When it comes to creating art, I agree with you @schizopath .
> 
> Do you make anything?


I write poems. I feel like my life is a art of its own. (if you had been in my shoes and seen my life you would understand what I mean)

Sometimes I have thought about painting but never started it.

Do you paint or anything?


----------



## schizopath

Some cunts tried bullying me in the army, but I got the last laugh when I ascended into leading them.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I cant smoke heroin for shit. Feel like I waste half of it.


I always thought it was was a waste to smoke it


----------



## schizopath

It propably is


----------



## schizopath

Wolf if you wanna try your poetic talents write here. I like your raps and I believe that you could write good poems.

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/high-poetry.879391/

It has currently like 3 writers.


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> I write poems. I feel like my life is a art of its own. (if you had been in my shoes and seen my life you would understand what I mean)
> 
> Sometimes I have thought about painting but never started it.
> 
> Do you paint or anything?


Cool.  I was a bit of a musical junkie at one point in my life.  I literally wrote songs in my sleep.  My fingertips went soft from not playing but a lot of that stuff never left me.  I like to think of myself as an appreciator at this point in my life instead of a creator.



schizopath said:


> Wolf if you wanna try your poetic talents write here. I like your raps and I believe that you could write good poems.
> 
> https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/high-poetry.879391/
> 
> It has currently like 3 writers.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> Cool.  I was a bit of a musical junkie at one point in my life.  I literally wrote songs in my sleep.  My fingertips went soft from not playing but a lot of that stuff never left me.  I like to think of myself as an appreciator at this point in my life instead of a creator.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Yeah Im still a music junkie. Thats pretty cool that you wrote songs in your sleep. The dreams that I can remember usually just consist of sex drugs and violence. I feel like writing raps aint something I wanna do anymore, so Im gonna focus on poems.

Your welcome.


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> Problem with schizophrenics telling the truth, they can only speak the truth as they know it, making the truth just as unreliable as lies.
> 
> Then again, to a lesser degree that's also true of everyone else too.


Personally its just good that I got schizophrenia so I lie less nowadays. Also schizophrenia turned my hate to love (atleast thats how I see it)


----------



## schizopath

So no more drama for me. Sounds about right.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I have been wondering how stupid some people can be for years now. I have tried to get them their drugs in a bulk and advice them from a dealers perspective but they havent changed shit. Still prefer to pay double the price for some reason.



A good friend of mine in college decided he wanted to take piracetam for a while.  He would only buy it in pill form though, he was paying insanely high prices for it.  I bought a bulk tub for super cheap, and told him about it, and he was like, uhhh, no, I'll stick with the pills, thanks.  They were literally like 10 times the price.  I offered to give him some of my bulk crystals for free, he wouldn't take it.  Like he couldn't be arsed to use a scoop to measure it.  Then a few months later he said to me "man I'm gonna quit trying to take that shit, I like it but it's just too expensive, I wish it was cheaper".  I was like... dude, it is cheaper.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> A good friend of mine in college decided he wanted to take piracetam for a while.  He would only buy it in pill form though, he was paying insanely high prices for it.  I bought a bulk tub for super cheap, and told him about it, and he was like, uhhh, no, I'll stick with the pills, thanks.  They were literally like 10 times the price.  I offered to give him some of my bulk crystals for free, he wouldn't take it.  Like he couldn't be arsed to use a scoop to measure it.  Then a few months later he said to me "man I'm gonna quit trying to take that shit, I like it but it's just too expensive, I wish it was cheaper".  I was like... dude, it is cheaper.


Exactly. I have fucking helped him in many ways but he just CANT be smart. Im so sick and tired of hearing the shit he says when I have tried to help him.


----------



## Xorkoth

The weird thing is, my friend is one of the smartest people I know generally.  But he has this weird insistence on only trusting drugs that appear to be in pharmaceutical form.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Meh.
> 
> You have become more involved in drugs these days than you were when you joined, seems that at from your posts.
> 
> You're an adult and seem to have gotten your shit together in that time, I don't know you obviously and probably way off base here yet it's a worry sometimes when people develop this way as it can lead to personal stories along the lines of many friends who ended up in the shrine or are living in state health facilities because they tried their brains on rc drugs.
> 
> 
> Ppl gotta find out from their own experiences, I sure fucked up and no one could stop me , learned the hard way, will never use the amounts I did ever again no matter what happens.
> 
> 
> I just stick to the 5 drugs that are constantly good quality and the illegal ones I know what they're made from and whats in them, pretty lucky in that regard .
> 
> Prob better off in a drug forum talking about this shit, drug culture or PD, that's what they're for meh.
> 
> 
> Yawn. I gotta go to work.



When i first joined i was using meth and heroin every weekend - today i've been sober for half a year, minus a couple relapses.

I appreciate you looking out though. Even if you wern't, it sounded like you were.

I was about to get into RCs but i don't want to risk it anymore. Same with DNM. I just hit the street.

Yeah you're right.. i should probably have posted in DC. But sometimes in DC we shoot the shit like the lounge, and sometimes in the lounge drug talk happens. I have posted some semi-incriminating shit before here, but i think i am now cognizant enough not to.

Just curious if you liked vyvanse is all, lol.

PS - oh, you're essential?? Me too!!


----------



## JessFR

Oh yeah I know the type. Or rather I'm familiar with the other incarnation of them.

By which I mean people who think coffee is fine, energy drinks is fine. But taking caffeine in the form of a pill is baaaad.

Even though it's exactly the same thing in exactly the same quantity. But without sugar and shit.


----------



## Xorkoth

JessFR said:


> Oh yeah I know the type. Or rather I'm familiar with the other incarnation of them.
> 
> By which I mean people who think coffee is fine, energy drinks is fine. But taking caffeine in the form of a pill is baaaad.
> 
> Even though it's exactly the same thing in exactly the same quantity. But without sugar and shit.



Yeah that's a weird one too.  Various people I know have looked at me like I'm a junkie when I told them or they saw me taking a caffeine pill, while they're drinking Starbucks.  I'm like, dude, there is literally no difference except you're paying like literally 50x more than I am for your caffeine you fucking stooge.


----------



## JessFR

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah that's a weird one too.  Various people I know have looked at me like I'm a junkie when I told them or they saw me taking a caffeine pill, while they're drinking Starbucks.  I'm like, dude, there is literally no difference except you're paying like literally 50x more than I am for your caffeine you fucking stooge.



Lulz, yeah... 

I find the idea of thinking of someone as a druggy for taking caffeine pills hilarious in comparison to the actual druggy shit I've done.


----------



## Xorkoth

Heh, same.  If you think _this_ is bad...


----------



## JessFR

They'd probably feel pretty vindicated in their assumption if they did know though.


----------



## Xorkoth

Truth, I have never claimed to not be a druggie.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The only time i really feel like a druggy is when i'm walking down the street in the summer with track marks. 

Everything else i consider socially acceptable. But for some reason, you move from smoking to IV and you're a demon.

I get it, i get it. But it's not like i'm kicking babies while walking down the sidewalk. I keep to myself. Use in my room. So fuck off?


----------



## schizopath

On a high dose of amphetamine and it took 4 minutes to orgasm. Days like these even Im not sure if Im a machine or not.


----------



## schizopath

According to Madness Im a beast. Is it possible to be half beast half machine?


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> The only time i really feel like a druggy is when i'm walking down the street in the summer with track marks.
> 
> Everything else i consider socially acceptable. But for some reason, you move from smoking to IV and you're a demon.
> 
> I get it, i get it. But it's not like i'm kicking babies while walking down the sidewalk. I keep to myself. Use in my room. So fuck off?



Well that's why I wear long sleeves. 
My track marks aren't too bad, but they're definitely noticeable if you're looking for them.

I do kinda get it. Most people hate needles at the best of time. The idea that you'd willingly use them on yourself several times a day freaks people out.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't be fucked to hide them. Part of me wants people to say, "hey, that kid looks put together. But.. he has track marks? Weird." - show them that drugs don't discriminate. Kind of like a "fuck you". Not proud of them, but not ashamed either.

That said, again, it _does _make me feel like a druggy. But at this point i have a druggy family. I have a place.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Pharma grade is consistent fire.
> 
> The ROA bothers me though.



Vyvanse has no ooomph. Pure d-amp is like having cake without the icing.


----------



## CFC

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Meh.
> 
> You have become more involved in drugs these days than you were when you joined, seems that at from your posts.
> 
> You're an adult and seem to have gotten your shit together in that time, I don't know you obviously and probably way off base here yet it's a worry sometimes when people develop this way as it can lead to personal stories along the lines of many friends who ended up in the shrine or are living in state health facilities because they tried their brains on rc drugs.
> 
> 
> Ppl gotta find out from their own experiences, I sure fucked up and no one could stop me , learned the hard way, will never use the amounts I did ever again no matter what happens.
> 
> 
> I just stick to the 5 drugs that are constantly good quality and the illegal ones I know what they're made from and whats in them, pretty lucky in that regard .
> 
> Prob better off in a drug forum talking about this shit, drug culture or PD, that's what they're for meh.
> 
> 
> Yawn. I gotta go to work.



Lol, he was way more drugged up when he joined than nowadays my dear


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> Vyvanse has no ooomph. Pure d-amp is like having cake without the icing.



What does that metaphor mean?
Vyvanse isn't pure d-amp anyway..

Sorry it's late so that might be why I'm missing something.


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


>



xhe/she/he's got the right idea there. 10/10 for effort. Gold star!


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> What does that metaphor mean?
> Vyvanse isn't pure d-amp anyway..
> 
> Sorry it's late so that might be why I'm missing something.



it's a pro drug for pure d-amp darl


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> it's a pro drug for pure d-amp darl



Does it feel the same as regular d-amp? 
And if so, and if that's like having cake without the icing, what's that by comparison too?


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> A good friend of mine in college decided he wanted to take piracetam for a while.  He would only buy it in pill form though, he was paying insanely high prices for it.  I bought a bulk tub for super cheap, and told him about it, and he was like, uhhh, no, I'll stick with the pills, thanks.  They were literally like 10 times the price.  I offered to give him some of my bulk crystals for free, he wouldn't take it.  Like he couldn't be arsed to use a scoop to measure it.  Then a few months later he said to me "man I'm gonna quit trying to take that shit, I like it but it's just too expensive, I wish it was cheaper".  I was like... dude, it is cheaper.



brain cells are in short supply. check the shelves in the supermarkets - tumbleweeds


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> xhe/she/he's got the right idea there. 10/10 for effort. Gold star!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vyvanse is lisdexamfetamine which turns into dextroamphetamine.

Where as adderall is 75% dextro and 25% levo.

That's why i find vyvanse less jittery.


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> Does it feel the same as regular d-amp?
> And if so, and if that's like having cake without the icing, what's that by comparison too?



a pro drug just means that the blood cells cleave off the lysine and release it to do its job. there's no magical difference just because of its delivery method. it's not even really that different in terms of pharmacokinetics, despite all the claims (i mean, smoother release curve, but not by a huge margin). it is, however 90%+ bioavailable, so more bang-per-buck

and by comparison, i mean its enantiomer (l-amp). need a nice % of that to get the icing on the cake.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Vyvanse is lisdexamfetamine which turns into dextroamphetamine.


I was once thrown out of a airplane cause I was high on vyvanse + stoned


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> a pro drug just means that the blood cells cleave off the lysine and release it to do its job. there's no magical difference just because of its delivery method. it's not even really that different in terms of pharmacokinetics, despite all the claims (i mean, smoother release curve, but not by a huge margin). it is, however 90%+ bioavailable, so more bang-per-buck
> 
> and by comparison, i mean its enantiomer (l-amp). need a nice % of that to get the icing on the cake.



Sooo, you're comparing it to Adderall?

I'm just curious, I'm not really an amphetamine person. I've used amphetamines many times, but it's nothing I've ever been addicted too or been that obsessed with.


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> Sooo, you're comparing it to Adderall?



adderall is nicer yup. or meth. vyvanse + ephedrine or propylhex is good too. im sure mdpv would have been even more delicious, but that was before my time


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> adderall is nicer yup. or meth. vyvanse + ephedrine or propylhex is good too. im sure mdpv would have been even more delicious, but that was before my time



Id much prefer pure d-amp to meth. But I hate having a strong stimulant high. I only like it when it's extremely mild.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I was once thrown out of a airplane cause I was high on vyvanse + stoned



Wow, seems harsh.  Did you have a parachute, or do you have superpowers?


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> Id much prefer pure d-amp to meth. But I hate having a strong stimulant high. I only like it when it's extremely mild.



id say 95% of people agree with you, tbf.

i'm in that 5% minority where no amount of stimulant gets me particularly high or jittery, and i'm almost always disappointed when i try.

also, i dislike opiates and downers for the most part, so there's also that kinda preference division as well.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Wow, seems harsh.  Did you have a parachute, or do you have superpowers?


The pilot didnt like how I command authority with my presence


----------



## Xorkoth

I much prefer something with both serotonergic and dopaminergic effect, ie, meth over d-amp.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> The pilot didnt like how I command authority with my presence



Sounds like a little bitch


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@CFC - you don't find Vyvanse cleaner because of the lack of levo?


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> id say 95% of people agree with you, tbf.
> 
> i'm in that 5% minority where no amount of stimulant gets me particularly high or jittery, and i'm almost always disappointed when i try.
> 
> also, i dislike opiates and downers for the most part, so there's also that kinda preference division as well.



So if you don't like either, what do you like? 

I can't imagine how anyone can not like opioids. I know such people exist, I just find it hard to imagine. I'd quite happily be high on them the rest of my life if I could.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> @CFC - you don't find Vyvanse cleaner because of the lack of levo?



its so clean it feels sterile. it has too little oomph for me.

i mean, great for its intended purpose of focus/ADHD, but disappointing for the purposes of recreational abuse.

it's like a conspiracy, as if someone designed it to be less pleasurable or summin....


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> I can't imagine how anyone can not like opioids



eww, no. not fun at all. they're like misery inducing somnolence. i like to be sociable, elevated, happy and energetic when im taking drugs


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I loathe amphetamines with a passion.

Opiates are nice sometimes when I can get some here n’ there like Norco. Kratom is nice though. Opiates calm bipolar nice.

I’m not into any hard drugs.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Sounds like a little bitch


Apparently he didnt believe in the rule of two


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> if you don't like either,



i didn't say that lol. stims are my thang. im just saying vyvanse isn't my #1


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah opiods make me sick and less functional.

Good thing I have a gram of Vyvanse CFC


----------



## CFC

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Kratom is nice though



so many people seem to be constantly trying to "lower their dose" of kratom that it has me a bit concerned about its addictivity


----------



## JessFR

CFC said:


> eww, no. not fun at all. they're like misery inducing somnolence. i like to be sociable, elevated, happy and energetic when im taking drugs



Sometimes I wonder if we're literally experiencing them differently. What else can account for the different experience? 

To me opioids are warm and safe and comforting... I just wanna lie in bed and listen to music or watch TV and be high. 

Man I miss heroin sometimes.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> Good thing I have a gram of Vyvanse CFC



Lol, sounds like someone found a nice tasty supply 

i've built up quite a surplus in the weeks ive not been taking my script due to beer virus. im praying to the Lord Mary Almighty that i don't do some crazy binge when im better


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CFC said:


> so many people seem to be constantly trying to "lower their dose" of kratom that it has me a bit concerned about its addictivity



It can be psychologically addictive for sure...like you’ll think about getting more.

I still prefer it compared to harder drugs like meth or heroin, etc.

I‘ve never done meth or heroin, but I mean kratom is good enough. lol


----------



## CFC

JessFR said:


> Sometimes I wonder if we're literally experiencing them differently. What else can account for the different experience?
> 
> To me opioids are warm and safe and comforting... I just wanna lie in bed and listen to music or watch TV and be high.
> 
> Man I miss heroin sometimes.



nah, everyone is vastly different in their subjective experiences of drugs because we're all wired differently and have different wiring in our brains, etc.


----------



## CFC

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It can be psychologically addictive for sure...like you’ll think about getting more.
> 
> I still prefer it compared to harder drugs like meth or heroin, etc.



i know some physically addicted tho - constantly tapering down or getting sick otherwise. how many grams do you take when you use?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CFC said:


> i know some physically addicted tho - constantly tapering down or getting sick otherwise. how many grams do you take when you use?



Physical addiction is when you use every day without a break whatsoever. When you do that and stop cold turkey, you’ll get withdrawals exactly like opiates. So you have to taper for sure.

I don’t use every day, there’s always a break and I never have withdrawal ever. Gabapentin helps with withdrawal though if you have that. 

I take 6 grams at a time.

Even without it, I deal with psychological addiction...like I look forward to getting more...so there’s that.

I hope you’re feeling better today @CFC!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

JessFR said:


> Oh yeah I know the type. Or rather I'm familiar with the other incarnation of them.
> 
> By which I mean people who think coffee is fine, energy drinks is fine. But taking caffeine in the form of a pill is baaaad.
> 
> Even though it's exactly the same thing in exactly the same quantity. But without sugar and shit.



Caffeine pills are awesome btw. haha I wish I had some now.


----------



## Xorkoth

I get physical addiction really easily from kratom, but I was addicted to it (physically and mentally) for a long time.  



CFC said:


> eww, no. not fun at all. they're like misery inducing somnolence. i like to be sociable, elevated, happy and energetic when im taking drugs



This is crazy to me, it's also hard for me to imagine not liking opiates.  Opiates actually make me feel basically perfect, not the most blast in your face type of drug but the most comfortable by far.  I feel sociable, happy, content, energetic even, no anxiety at all, and feel I can approach problems with ease and make good decisions (except with the decision about taking more or not, or if deep in addiction, whether or not to lie to people, etc).  The perfect functional drug.  I really wish somehow they were not physically addictive and I could use them but the problem is that I can't use them responsibly and usage grows and grows until my life becomes misery.



CFC said:


> so many people seem to be constantly trying to "lower their dose" of kratom that it has me a bit concerned about its addictivity



It's a slippery slope, part of the problem is it lasts such a short time, it's really easy to redose numerous times throughout the day.


----------



## schizopath

Gotta flex with my poetic skills (which I pretend to have) @w01fg4ng I feel more at home writing poems compared to raps. Theres something more kind of deep with poems. 

Watching, switching and itching for that something
Forever in the mind, but nowhere to be seen
My heart paints a beautiful picture of it
But then my mind says Im being too lucid
I didnt ask for much
Infact I asked for nothing
But what I got sucks
I gotta turn it into something


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Gotta flex with my poetic skills (which I pretend to have) @w01fg4ng I feel more at home writing poems compared to raps
> 
> Watching, switching and itching for that something
> Forever in the mind, but nowhere to be seen
> My heart paints a beautiful picture of it
> But then my mind says Im being too lucid
> I didnt ask for much
> Infact I asked for nothing
> But what I got sucks
> I gotta turn it into something


wondering rymes with dolph lundren


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> wondering rymes with dolph lundren


Just write it off the rhyme.


----------



## Misskitt

My favourite DOC was extscy pills about 12 years ago take a a few and be in lovely land, arcing was amphets 17ywaes ago. Then is meth (overamp iv or I won’t bother), alcohol, weed, mdma hasn’t worked on me since the Rocks is came out, my main memory from dack was vomiting. Cigarettes are my kryptonite even though they’re the worst.  actually when I was 13 hood rat I was sniffing paint. I would get so wasted off lihe $2. Only did that for a year though. Best feeling though is when your sober, excited and just natural Hugh!!  will get back there


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Misskitt said:


> My favourite DOC was extscy pills about 12 years ago take a a few and be in lovely land, arcing was amphets 17ywaes ago. Then is meth (overamp iv or I won’t bother), alcohol, weed, mdma hasn’t worked on me since the Rocks is came out, my main memory from dack was vomiting. Cigarettes are my kryptonite even though they’re the worst.  actually when I was 13 hood rat I was sniffing paint. I would get so wasted off lihe $2. Only did that for a year though. Best feeling though is when your sober, excited and just natural Hugh!!  will get back there


I use to like duster and glue and spray paint but that shit will destroy the ba ba ba brain


----------



## Misskitt

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I use to like duster and glue and spray paint but that shit will destroy the ba ba ba brain


Hahaha!! Yep!! I did it for a year. But I’ve been on and off drugs and alcohol  for about 19 years. Absolutely am brain damaged but still manage to get high scores at uni, do complicated maths and write papers. Got a twitch and schizophrenia too.  #consequences


----------



## JessFR

I really can't imagine sniffing glue and shit.
I've done some seriously unhealthy shit in my life, but that's where I draw the line.

I just cant imagine even trying to start with.

No judgements, I just cant imagine doing that.

And I used to get all my old baggies of heroin, wash them with water and shoot what was left in desperation. Im not a stranger of doing crazy shit in addiction.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JessFR said:


> I really can't imagine sniffing glue and shit.
> I've done some seriously unhealthy shit in my life, but that's where I draw the line.
> 
> I just cant imagine even trying to start with.
> 
> No judgements, I just imagine doing that.


most of the time I was on benzos when I did that shit... icing on the cake as they say, I still do niturous once in a wile but don't binge on it


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> According to Madness Im a beast. Is it possible to be half beast half machine?



"He who makes a beast of himself relieves himself the pain of being a man." - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## JessFR

sewerslide.666mg said:


> most of the time I was on benzos when I did that shit... icing on the cake as they say, I still do niturous once in a wile but don't binge on it



Nitrous is fine. I've done nitrous. 

But while they're both technically inhalants, theres the good inhalants and the crazy ones.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nitrous is a different ballgame than inhalants like glue, paint, duster, etc.  Nitrous is pretty harmless if you don't abuse it, it doesn't kill brain cells, in fact it's still used in dentistry today and was the first safe anesthesia drug (before that they would dose you with enough liquor to render you entirely unconscious and unrousable which sometimes killed you and always gave you alcohol poisoning).


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Caffeine pills are awesome btw. haha I wish I had some now.



wow! You just saved me!
I am out of coke and need caffeine so badly.
You just reminded me I HAVE pure caffeine pills!

I am going to try one.

I don’t feel good my friends. 
I have a fever and I am exhausted.


----------



## Misskitt

JessFR said:


> I really can't imagine sniffing glue and shit.
> I've done some seriously unhealthy shit in my life, but that's where I draw the line.
> 
> I just cant imagine even trying to start with.
> 
> No judgements, I just cant imagine doing that.
> 
> And I used to get all my old baggies of heroin, wash them with water and shoot what was left in desperation. Im not a stranger of doing crazy shit in addiction.



yeah I was 13 whenI started. Smojed weedfor like the 6th tiime and had a full on psychotic. Episode that turned into schizophrenia. I never spoke about my course or hallucinations. Moved in with some crazy alcoholic paint sniffee became alcho paint snifferstreet kid for a year til I wet to rehab met some guy she started using iv amotheramines shile I cut down paint was still drive joint though. Yeah I’ve done some fuckkng batsh crazy shit too. #yolo


----------



## JessFR

Xorkoth said:


> Nitrous is a different ballgame than inhalants like glue, paint, duster, etc.  Nitrous is pretty harmless if you don't abuse it, it doesn't kill brain cells, in fact it's still used in dentistry today and was the first safe anesthesia drug (before that they would dose you with enough liquor to render you entirely unconscious and unrousable which sometimes killed you and always gave you alcohol poisoning).



Exactly, I don't even consider nitrous in same league. 

As far as destructive drug abuse, i consider nitrous close to the bottom, and sniffing stuff like glue near the top.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

is weird after i sniff glue I can smell it in my nose for a long time fuck dat shat


----------



## JessFR

sewerslide.666mg said:


> is weird after i sniff glue I can smell it in my nose for a long time fuck dat shat



And that's exactly why I can't imagine doing it. Gives me a headache just imagining it.

What's it like?


----------



## Misskitt

sewerslide.666mg said:


> is weird after i sniff glue I can smell it in my nose for a long time fuck dat shat


Yeah. My favourite was Mat black or chrome. It’s kinda scary though cause I deliver meals to the homeless in my hometown aha I see all the peoPls I was with they don’t remember me. But yeah. Fucking dodged a bullet giving that shit up!!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JessFR said:


> And that's exactly why I can't imagine doing it. Gives me a headache just imagining it.
> 
> What's it like?


not as good as duster and n20 but it's better than paint... it hard to explains but it's fun at the time... not after tho


----------



## JessFR

sewerslide.666mg said:


> not as good as duster and n20 but it's better than paint... it hard to explains but it's fun at the time... not after tho



Ok well nitrous is the only one of those i've actually done so that doesn't tell me much.

I like nitrous but it'd have to a LOT better than nitrous before i'd go anywhere near the others.

I mean apart from nitrous not killing your brain, nitrous smells nice. The rest, as i said, headache inducing just being around.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> not as good as duster and n20 but it's better than paint... it hard to explains but it's fun at the time... not after tho


so basically marriage


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The blua  is pretty clear about dealing etc and aways has been. It's not about the individuals being affected by their own silliness,  the board is affected or could be by slacking off on this.



> use Bluelight in any way, shape or form for unlawful purposes, including, without limitation:
> attempting to solicit, obtain sell or supply contraband substances or substances of a quasi-legal status or requesting information on how to do so;
> posting or exchanging any information on ongoing or future criminal activity, any information which can be construed as discussing such activity or actively encouraging others to engage in criminal activities
> 
> I'm pretty sure there would be one of two old cunts that were around  when the yanks had the BR16 incident.


----------



## Hylight

*for schizopath *




*







*


----------



## JessFR

Sigh yeah daisys right. Strictly speaking I don't see that talking about having been a dealer is supplying, but saying you continue to be walks a fine line. 

And as for the future criminal activity rule, it's over the line. 

Unless you can convince a higher up otherwise, i gotta ask that nobody talk about future criminal activity, including that you currently deal drugs in any capacity.


----------



## euphoricc

now i took my klonoppin and gabapentin im starting to wake up


CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yes...David Paulides. I heard an interview from him on YouTube a few years ago describing all the people going missing in the national parks. None of those missing people are named on a list at all. When a person goes missing, their name is supposed to be listed. The FBI hurries up and swoops in and covers it up when families start looking for answers about how their child disappeared. Definitely something going on. I already know pretty much, but I’m not getting into it again.


facts glad ypu are woke


----------



## euphoricc

Painful One said:


> yeah. Very bad lands.
> stay out of certain areas my friends.
> Learn where they are and do not enter.
> Drive clear around way out of your way to avoid these places.


you are right my friend we have lots in common ~! lol ;P


----------



## Hylight




----------



## euphoricc

AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH OK ROLLLLLLLLLLL CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL_>>>>>>>>> PENNSYLVANIA BUT WE SHUTTING DOWN FAST I HAVE A DR VISIT ON PHONE


----------



## devilsgospel

8== D


----------



## JessFR

Will you people shut up, im trying to sleep.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Day fucking 4 I want a fucking oxy


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


I still need a partner in crime for that cannabis farm in iceland


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> 8== D


----------



## Jabberwocky

Stupid fucking kratom. Stupid fucking 1.5 dose that makes me feel spaced out with no fucking buzz. Stupid fucking call of duty war zone with my can’t play for shit ass.  Now I’m just on farm sim getting paranoid from pot.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JessFR said:


> Ok well nitrous is the only one of those i've actually done so that doesn't tell me much.
> 
> I like nitrous but it'd have to a LOT better than nitrous before i'd go anywhere near the others.
> 
> I mean apart from nitrous not killing your brain, nitrous smells nice. The rest, as i said, headache inducing just being around.


N20 for the win.... outher huffs are trash popers sux to


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’d farm cannabis and only accept oxy as payment 





schizopath said:


> I still need a partner in crime for that cannabis farm in iceland


----------



## thujone

@JessFR


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> Day fucking 4 I want a fucking oxy



HANG TOUGH!!!
it totally sucks to be dependent on 75 mg morphine a day!
You should feel the withdrawal from that brother!
You are only coming from 7.5 mg.....

Keep going and do not look back!


----------



## Painful One

euphoricc said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH OK ROLLLLLLLLLLL CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL_>>>>>>>>> PENNSYLVANIA BUT WE SHUTTING DOWN FAST I HAVE A DR VISIT ON PHONE



FUCK!
is that what it is has come to?
(I guess we are lucky there is still phone appointment but seriously. WTF is going on?) 
I wish you were closer to me.
❤


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s not really Withdrawl it’s my mind telling me you could feel so much better if you had an oxy. And then when I get it I’ll be so disappointed. Is 1.5 grams of kratom enough? Or should I go more 





Painful One said:


> HANG TOUGH!!!
> it totally sucks to be dependent on 75 mg morphine a day!
> You should feel the withdrawal from that brother!
> You are only coming from 7.5 mg.....
> 
> Keep going and do not look back!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not really Withdrawl it’s my mind telling me you could feel so much better if you had an oxy. And then when I get it I’ll be so disappointed. Is 1.5 grams of kratom enough? Or should I go more


i think between 3 and 6 is my sweet spot


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not really Withdrawl it’s my mind telling me you could feel so much better if you had an oxy. And then when I get it I’ll be so disappointed. Is 1.5 grams of kratom enough? Or should I go more


My advise is drop the Kratom. It did not help enough to justify the major high tolerance increase!
leave it and fight through the psychological part. 
you are almost there.
distract yourself by any means necessary.

In a few weeks that “need” feeling and obsession will start to break up and go away.
FIGHT!


----------



## JessFR

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not really Withdrawl it’s my mind telling me you could feel so much better if you had an oxy.



Yep, thats what broke me sooner or later every time. 

That said, you're not me, and if you're coming of 7.5mg of oxy or morphine, my habit was substantially higher. 

I say that just cause i know in your position my mind would be tempted to take hearing other people say they always gave in as a reason to give in. It's not, it can be done.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> It’s not really Withdrawl it’s my mind telling me you could feel so much better if you had an oxy. And then when I get it I’ll be so disappointed. Is 1.5 grams of kratom enough? Or should I go more


Here is what is going to happen if you keep up with the shit buzz of KraTom- if you were to take a 7.5 mg Oxy thinking you will get some relief, you will be shocked to find that you do not feel it at ALL.
Then you will need like 20 mg Oxy to even get some relief from the Kratom withdrawal.

Leave the Kratom.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

That was exactly what was happening with oxy and why I quit despite the expense of it. Luckily the supply of it is being very stern with me and not allowing me to go back to it. So ima get ungodly high today I can’t promise I won’t take a little more kratom but my goal is to vaporize this weed until I’m like this 








Painful One said:


> Here is what is going to happen if you keep up with the shit buzz of KraTom- if you were to take a 7.5 mg Oxy thinking you will get some relief, you will be shocked to find that you do not feel it at ALL.
> Then you will need like 20 mg Oxy to even get some relief from the Kratom withdrawal.
> 
> Leave the Kratom.


----------



## Jabberwocky

White green or red? 





sewerslide.666mg said:


> i think between 3 and 6 is my sweet spot


----------



## Jabberwocky

God I really do love y’all. You’ve became my family


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> God I really do love y’all. You’ve became my family


----------



## Jabberwocky

I know it sucks I can leave if you’d like 





Hylight said:


>


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

FuneralFather said:


> White green or red?


red but if I'm using it to often I switch strains I do like them all but id pick red


----------



## Jabberwocky

Red Bali? I’ve got headshop v vendors and online vendors. I’m just trying get rid of them 





sewerslide.666mg said:


> red but if I'm using it to often I switch strains I do like them all but id pick red


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> God I really do love y’all. You’ve became my family



Love you too my brother!

I am only giving you the truth and want the best for you.
I completely understand if you need to use a little something right now.
I am pulling for you! Because I love you!


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> God I really do love y’all. You’ve became my family


Love you


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> I know it sucks I can leave if you’d like


NO WAY!
Don’t you dare! 
We are going to get you through this. 
Together!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I love all of you and I will get through this and make sure I screenshot this feeling so that when it’s done and over with I can remember why I chose to stop


----------



## Hylight

A young man was walking through a supermarket to pick up *a few pounds of poppy seeds *when he noticed an old lady following him around. 

Thinking nothing of it he continued on with his shopping list *( poppy seeds ) *

Finally he went to the check out line, but she got in front of him . "Pardon me", " she said, " I'm sorry if my staring has made you feel uncomfortable." It's just that you look like my son who just died recently."  "I'm very sorr,y" replied the young man, "Is there anything I can do for you? " "Yes," she said, "As I'm leaving, can you say 'Good bye, Mother'? It would make me feel so much better."

As the old woman was leaving, he called out, " Good bye, Mother ! "

As he stepped up to the checkout counter, he saw his total was $*8,027.50*.

"How can that be ? " He asked, I only purchased a *a few pounds of poppy seeds. *

_"_Your mother said that you would pay for her," said the clerk.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> That was exactly what was happening with oxy and why I quit despite the expense of it. Luckily the supply of it is being very stern with me and not allowing me to go back to it. So ima get ungodly high today I can’t promise I won’t take a little more kratom but my goal is to vaporize this weed until I’m like this



Yeah, that is exactly what happens.
you start out with 7.5 mg of Oxy feeling great and then all of a sudden you need that to just feel normal and then if you use more to feel a little better, it doesn’t really make you feel all that much better. Then you need more and more.

I am trying to save you from serious hell!

I have to take 75 mg morphine due to chronic pain from car accident, liver failure, multiple organ failure.
I don’t feel all high and good on it at all.
It just makes me able to function.

Opiates are just not something you want to get into unless you have to.

You CAN get through this! 
Hang in there.
Smoke some more weed. You will be alright. 
Take it out in your music.
immerse yourself in music!
Music can pull you through! 
I use music therapy everyday for chronic pain management.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Xorkoth

Painful One said:


> wow! You just saved me!
> I am out of coke and need caffeine so badly.
> You just reminded me I HAVE pure caffeine pills!
> 
> I am going to try one.
> 
> I don’t feel good my friends.
> I have a fever and I am exhausted. ☹



I assume you mean coca-cola, lol.

Oh no, a fever?  take care of yourself, do you live with people?  Could be the corona although definitely not necessarily.  But be prepared for that.  If it is, you'll be fine, some BLers (like CFC) have/had it.  But take it easy and do everything you can to help your immune system.



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> The blua  is pretty clear about dealing etc and aways has been. It's not about the individuals being affected by their own silliness,  the board is affected or could be by slacking off on this.



Where is anyone dealing?  I haven't seen any dealing, if you could report those post(s) I'll take a look.  People talking about having drugs is not a problem.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I will help Xorkoth and squash said dealers with my shitty music taste 





Xorkoth said:


> I assume you mean coca-cola, lol.
> 
> Oh no, a fever?  take care of yourself, do you live with people?  Could be the corona although definitely not necessarily.  But be prepared for that.  If it is, you'll be fine, some BLers (like CFC) have/had it.  But take it easy and do everything you can to help your immune system.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is anyone dealing?  I haven't seen any dealing, if you could report those post(s) I'll take a look.  People talking about having drugs is not a problem.


----------



## Painful One

I think I am alright.
I forgot to take my MS Contin and went into a bit of withdrawal.
I get a fever when that happens.
after taking that and some caffeine...I am good.
No worries.
Haha! And yes, I mean Coca Cola!

Yes though, I am living with my 80 year old mom and I am trying to be extremely careful!
The Elders are NOT expendable to me!
They are precious!

Thank you for caring @Xorkoth 
Love you!


----------



## Painful One

I am HARD to KILL!!

LOL!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

when i drink red bull and smoke weed i smell like gamestop


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck, I'm so fucking stupid. Anyone in recovery, stay the fuck off of Tumblr. Videos of girls shooting up everywhere. I felt that hot feeling rise up in my chest, my throat, my tongue. I could fucking taste it. 
I have been having some bad cravings this week. I'm depressed and going through some shit. Being locked in the house is the best thing for me right now.


----------



## schizopath

Schizo the warm and gentle and sincere and honest and loving poem boy


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck, I'm so fucking stupid. Anyone in recovery, stay the fuck off of Tumblr. Videos of girls shooting up everywhere. I felt that hot feeling rise up in my chest, my throat, my tongue. I could fucking taste it.
> I have been having some bad cravings this week. I'm depressed and going through some shit. Being locked in the house is the best thing for me right now.


TL was actually better when it was NDTITL. lotta pictures and shit now that could set a motherfucker off imo


----------



## schizopath

Not sure if Im gonna stay up until tomorrow. Gotta buy some stuff and pay my debts tomorrow. Whatever I got amphetamine.


----------



## Hylight

awww
errrr


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@schizopath
hey bro... can i make a request?
if you using the "ninja" button to stay invisible can you reverse that? when i see you around i tend to spend more time here.
if using ninja you are not the only one but my energy goes up a little when i see the green dot lit on your avatar
of course its your call just makes me feel lonely when i see everyone hidden....


Edit: Do it or get banned. LOL




ghostandthedarknes said:


> set a motherfucker off


fuckin *LOVE *it... gimme more plz 



LadyAlkaline said:


> Being locked in the house is the best thing for me right now.


Yeah I like this even when not in WD or whatever. Just ma but johnny public can kiss my ass.  
Then the virus and all that shit....


LadyAlkaline said:


> Tumblr


I thought that was for sex hookups...? Never used any of those SM apps so really curious as to if I can get sex on tmblr.


----------



## schizopath

Im not quite sure what you mean. The privacy settings? Yeah Im kinda schizo like my name says   

Thanks for liking my avatar ☺


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> awww
> errrr


been wanting to try it but last thing i need is a bad trip at this point in the game.


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


> awww
> errrr



I love those shorts, I've seen like all of them


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> I am HARD to KILL!!
> 
> LOL!!



Me too! And it’s more obvious than ever they’re trying to kill off people in my community so fuck them!!!


----------



## Hylight

alpaca bowl grand puba & MF'r rr


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

bluelight's got that hard body shit...


CoastTwoCoast said:


> Me too! And it’s more obvious than ever they’re trying to kill off people in my community so fuck them!!! ♥


bluelight's got that hard body shit...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sewerslide.666mg said:


> bluelight's got that hard body shit...


We just hard
.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> alpaca bowl grand puba & MF'r rr








						Help, I've made a big mistake
					

While I was strung out on Ambien I apparently purchased 4 gray huacaya alpacas by posting a listing on this site and then ironing out a private deal which involved using my moms credit card and lots of money ( http://www.agriseek.com/buy/e/Farm-Animals/Alpacas/)  Help! What does it take to raise...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> I thought that was for sex hookups...? Never used any of those SM apps so really curious as to if I can get sex on tmblr.


Tinder is for hookups, Tumblr is a blog site that apparently has a HUGE tweaker scene I didn't about when I was using. Thank God for that, had I not been so alone, I may have never come out of it.


----------



## Midi510

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Has anyone else choked on something?


No, but I've been choked on before.


----------



## Midi510

LadyAlkaline said:


>


Can ibuprofen really change my reality?


----------



## Midi510

LadyAlkaline said:


> Made this for dinner. Much tastier than salami


You haven't tasted my salami.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Just ask Alice, I'm sure she'll know, LOL


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Midi510 said:


> Can ibuprofen really change my reality?


eat the red shoot the blue...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

White_Rose said:


> Just ask Alice, I'm sure she'll know, LOL


yep go ask Alice.... dear diary


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

sewerslide.666mg said:


> yep go ask Alice.... dear diary


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek since you liked my avatar Im gonna say something, Im pretty sure you could be a fantastic writer or poet or something like that if you just tried it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i see some of you taking gabapentin and i have tons of leftover scripts laying around. how much you gotta take to feel something. i was taking 300 3 times a day but i was 100% polluted 100% of the time back then so i don't remember feeling anything off em?


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i see some of you taking gabapentin and i have tons of leftover scripts laying around. how much you gotta take to feel something. i was taking 300 3 times a day but i was 100% polluted 100% of the time back then so i don't remember feeling anything off em?


Take one or two every 30 mins.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Take one or two every 30 mins.


wut am i supposed to feel on them cuz if they're like benzos i don't feel like getting arrested tonight?


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut am i supposed to feel on them cuz if they're like benzos i don't feel like getting arrested tonight?


You will feel slightly drunk.


----------



## schizopath

Time for a stimfap; can I go for 3 minutes this time?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Midi510 said:


> You haven't tasted my salami.


I'll pass on that  I'm on a salami fast


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Time for a stimfap; can I go for 3 minutes this time?


Literal beast


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll pass on that  I'm on a salami fast


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut am i supposed to feel on them cuz if they're like benzos i don't feel like getting arrested tonight?


there not as bad a benzos, benzo make me like a village drunk at early hours


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> there not as bad a benzos, benzo make me like a village drunk at early hours


yeah i had all the blackouts i want.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Johnnies make me feel sort of like kratom - a weak speedball.

Not drunk like benzo's, a bit more functional.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Johnnies make me feel sort of like kratom - a weak speedball.
> 
> Not drunk like benzo's, a bit more functional.


true they give me energy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I took 5 one time (IDK the dosage) and was on the verge of nodding in my therapist's waiting room but was talking at a perfectly normal speed.


----------



## Midi510

Xorkoth said:


> I'm in the mountains myself, love it here.


I've lived in the mountains my whole life. So glad I'm not a flatlander. Things have been pretty much as usual for me, except not working. Social distancing is my normal MO. It's been snowing pretty much the last two weeks and finally cleared up yesterday, so I had to go make some turns.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Though of you @schizopath:


Only question that would remain on my spyers heads would be "Is this guy a literal beast?"


----------



## schizopath

Oh wtf. I already got my welfare money shits.


----------



## schizopath

I have come to understand the differences between a psychopath and a sociopath

Sociopath is kind of an I dont give a fuck person. They appear tougher than psychopaths.
Psychopath is a "born sociopath" with 2 cluster b personality disorders. Often a wolf in sheeps clothing.'

#FACCCCCTS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I believe psychopaths are born, yeah. They don't seem as tough because they don't need to exude an air of confidence as a survival mechinism like a sociopath needed to survive their often traumatic childhood - it's just innate. They live in the moment, often coming off naive. Innocent looking, often mistaken for innocuousness, because they care not to come off as "scary". In fact, they'd rather not, so they can use the element of surprise.

My 2 cents


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i see some of you taking gabapentin and i have tons of leftover scripts laying around. how much you gotta take to feel something. i was taking 300 3 times a day but i was 100% polluted 100% of the time back then so i don't remember feeling anything off em?



Had that rehab script dosing schedule too huh

Wish I would've held on to that script I had no idea it was worth anything and now I'm buying a bunch of pregabalin


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

im probly a introvert  misanthrop with a piss of psychotic


----------



## schizopath

That was fucking well put.


madness00 said:


> They live in the moment, often coming off naive. Innocent looking, often mistaken for innocuousness, because they care not to come off as "scary".


This surprised me. Are things like autism often together with psychopathy since its the "catch all" disease?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

They can look similar, i guess. But vastly different in regards to social potency.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> They can look similar, i guess.


Yeah I just realized it. Have you seen any data if psychopaths are less violent than average person?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Psychopaths make up for the majority of all violent crime in the prison system, yet account for only ~25% of the prisoners, IIRC.

But by and large, they aren't dangerous unless they need to be. Whereas a sociopath is a loose cannon.


----------



## schizopath

Makes sense, thanks. What do you think of the "psychopaths dont care about morals". That seems to speak about sociopaths. Id actually say that I feel morals way stronger than normal person.


----------



## CFC

I'm a hypersensitive empath, with an optional off/on button.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't think psychopaths abide by the rules whatsoever.

But tend to make up for their lack of moral compass by doing small shit, like holding doors open for people, and therefore think they're more moral than they really are.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I didnt really mean rules. 

Youre propably right, lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But yeah they lack a moral compass, IMO, most definitely. But again, think they don't. LIKE YOU!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Had that rehab script dosing schedule too huh
> 
> Wish I would've held on to that script I had no idea it was worth anything and now I'm buying a bunch of pregabalin


took 900mg about an hour ago. are these things super subtle or something?


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Makes sense, thanks. What do you think of the "psychopaths dont care about morals". That seems to speak about sociopaths. Id actually say that I feel morals way stronger than normal person.



The way I understand it is they know the difference between right and wrong, but there's a 3rd option on their scale and it is what is right in relation to themselves. They are known for being entirely unrepentant.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> But yeah they lack a moral compass, IMO, most definitely. But again, think they don't. LIKE YOU!!


Maybe cause I think I have morals I truly have them? Hmm..


----------



## w01fg4ng

Lightning electricity 
It's beside me

The winds holds steady
It's within the


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wouldn't over think it.

You can't just wish something and have it become a self fulfilling prophecy if you're born without certain capacities.

Anyway, i probably have no idea.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> took 900mg about an hour ago. are these things super subtle or something?



Yeah they're weird, kinda like GHB is how I'd describe it.


----------



## Midi510

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll pass on that  I'm on a salami fast


How about sausage?


----------



## CFC

do we control our algorithms, or do our algorithms control us? do we have any free will at all? are we born to live out the simple coding wired in our brains. or can we act beyond and outside those constraints?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> You can't just wish something and have it become a self fulfilling prophecy if you're born without certain capacities.


I feel like my psychopathy has always been a self fulfilling prophecy. Not sure if its just the schizophrenia though.


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> I don't think psychopaths abide by the rules whatsoever.
> 
> But tend to make up for their lack of moral compass by doing small shit, like holding doors open for people, and therefore think they're more moral than they really are.


That's me..

Ig you had me pegged.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> That's me..


I'm starting to wonder if deep down, I'm a psychopath


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a psychopath


You were on my antisocial radar back when you joined.

With psychopathy like attracts like.


----------



## schizopath

What the fuck, I have under 0.2g of amphetamine left.


----------



## devilsgospel

I once read that true pureblood psychopaths don't ever stop to think about being a psychopath or not.

I used to think about it too but I just stopped bothering with it, too much self contemplation stops you from being anything. I'll settle for misanthrope.


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i see some of you taking gabapentin and i have tons of leftover scripts laying around. how much you gotta take to feel something. i was taking 300 3 times a day but i was 100% polluted 100% of the time back then so i don't remember feeling anything off em?





ghostandthedarknes said:


> wut am i supposed to feel on them cuz if they're like benzos i don't feel like getting arrested tonight?





ghostandthedarknes said:


> took 900mg about an hour ago. are these things super subtle or something?



Gabapentin can only absorb about 300-400mg every 30-45 minutes.  It absorbs better with food, especially fats, unlike most drugs.  It absorbs via an amino acid transporter in the small intestine.  So taking 300mg every 30-45 minutes is best, if you take more you end up shitting a lot of it out unabsorbed.  I can get a nice high from 600-900mg, 1200mg gets me good.  I don't take it too often to keep tolerance down.  The effects don't start for like 90 minutes and peak around 3 hours in.  The high is way different than benzos, not many similarities.  You remain very functional.  It can be rather euphoric, stimulating yet relaxing, really good mood, talkative.  It's subtle in a way but very nice.



CFC said:


> I'm a hypersensitive empath, with an optional off/on button.



I am too, but I haven't really found the off button.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Gabapentin can only absorb about 300-400mg every 30-45 minutes.  It absorbs better with food, especially fats, unlike most drugs.  It absorbs via an amino acid transporter in the small intestine.  So taking 300mg every 30-45 minutes is best, if you take more you end up shitting a lot of it out unabsorbed.  I can get a nice high from 600-900mg, 1200mg gets me good.  I don't take it too often to keep tolerance down.  The effects don't start for like 90 minutes and peak around 3 hours in.  The high is way different than benzos, not many similarities.  You remain very functional.  It can be rather euphoric, stimulating yet relaxing, really good mood, talkative.  It's subtle in a way but very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I am too, but I haven't really found the off button.


thanks


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> do we control our algorithms, or do our algorithms control us? do we have any free will at all? are we born to live out the simple coding wired in our brains. or can we act beyond and outside those constraints?



I think we like to think it's the former, but without realizing it we play into the latter with most of our actions. There's reality and then there's YOUR reality.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I once read that true pureblood psychopaths don't ever stop to think about being a psychopath or not.


I wonder how did they find out this?


----------



## Painful One

I am too, but I haven't really found the off button.


*Same! *


----------



## schizopath

You empaths have it easy. I wish I could feel more emotions.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> I wonder how did they find out this?



I heard it through a podcast and they cited violent criminal mental evaluations.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> You empaths have it easy. I wish I could feel more emotions.



It's sometimes great and sometimes sucks ballsacks


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Gabapentin can only absorb about 300-400mg every 30-45 minutes.  It absorbs better with food, especially fats, unlike most drugs.  It absorbs via an amino acid transporter in the small intestine.  So taking 300mg every 30-45 minutes is best, if you take more you end up shitting a lot of it out unabsorbed.  I can get a nice high from 600-900mg, 1200mg gets me good.  I don't take it too often to keep tolerance down.  The effects don't start for like 90 minutes and peak around 3 hours in.  The high is way different than benzos, not many similarities.  You remain very functional.  It can be rather euphoric, stimulating yet relaxing, really good mood, talkative.  It's subtle in a way but very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I am too, but I haven't really found the off button.



This must be why I never got much out of it, I'd take like 2g at once.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> I am too, but I haven't really found the off button.



You're smart, you're a good observer and can build a decent perspective. You'll get there if you want to. I think because I was so incredibly sensitive to others emotional states and excessively, involuntarily, capable of inhabiting their minds and the ways they think and feel from such a young age and in such accurate and uncanny detail, I eventually figured out how to tune out and turn it down. I'm not completely unaffected when 'off', but I'm detached enough that I can allow other thoughts and decisions to interrupt whatever innate response I'd normally be experiencing and to choose how to react more logically and dispassionately. It did take lots of emotional crises though, at least for me.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I heard it through a podcast and they cited violent criminal mental evaluations.


So its propably from violent psychopaths. I have read some studies that say that succesfull and violent psychopaths differ. I wouldnt normally care myself but I guess it feeds my ego.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> You were on my antisocial radar back when you joined.
> 
> With psychopathy like attracts like.


I have the ability to turn empathy off and on. As a young adult, I was extremely empathetic, but that was because I chose to be, although I did not realize that at the time. What they said about holding doors for people resonated within me. I buy food for the homeless or give them cash, hold doors, treat service workers with kindness, because I like to believe I'm a good person. If I found myself in an apocalyptic or life threatening situation, however, I would have no problem doing what I had to do to survive.

You may be onto something. I have always been more attracted to the antisocial.


----------



## Xorkoth

CFC said:


> You're smart, you're a good observer and can build a decent perspective. You'll get there if you want to. I think because I was so incredibly sensitive to others emotional states and excessively, involuntarily, capable of inhabiting their minds and the ways they think and feel from such a young age and in such accurate and uncanny detail, I eventually figured out how to tune out and turn it down. I'm not completely unaffected when 'off', but I'm detached enough that I can allow other thoughts and decisions to interrupt whatever innate response I'd normally be experiencing and to choose how to react more logically and dispassionately. It did take lots of emotional crises though, at least for me.



When I think about it I've certainly come a long way in being able to separate myself and not always bend to the will of people who try to bend me, since I was a kid.  But it's still hard sometimes.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> So its propably from violent psychopaths. I have read some studies that say that succesfull and violent psychopaths differ. I wouldnt normally care myself but I guess it feeds my ego.



Not to get into a psychological pissing contest but maybe you're thinking more of a narcissist. All psychopaths are narcissistic but not all narcissists are psychopaths.


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> I wonder how did they find out this?



Perhaps only low IQ ones. All smart humans are curious, they can't help being so.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have the ability to turn empathy off and on. As a young adult, I was extremely empathetic, but that was because I chose to be, although I did not realize that at the time. What they said about holding doors for people resonated within me. I buy food for the homeless or give them cash, hold doors, treat service workers with kindness, because I like to believe I'm a good person. If I found myself in an apocalyptic or life threatening situation, however, I would have no problem doing what I had to do to survive.
> 
> You may be onto something. I have always been more attracted to the antisocial.


Wow, I was too. I still "feel" bad when I see people suffer. Maybe not exactly feel but lets say useless pain is not preferable, so I dont like it.

Agreed.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have the ability to turn empathy off and on. As a young adult, I was extremely empathetic, but that was because I chose to be, although I did not realize that at the time. What they said about holding doors for people resonated within me. I buy food for the homeless or give them cash, hold doors, treat service workers with kindness, because I like to believe I'm a good person. If I found myself in an apocalyptic or life threatening situation, however, I would have no problem doing what I had to do to survive.
> 
> You may be onto something. I have always been more attracted to the antisocial.


sound like a normal person to me.


----------



## devilsgospel

I definitely have emotions for others but when I do they are intense and unable to be ignored. If I don't then I am as cold as ice. I'm not so into labels as I think they make us oversimplify ourselves, but I think Borderline is something I struggle with. On top of being an incurable asshole.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Not to get into a psychological pissing contest but maybe you're thinking more of a narcissist. All psychopaths are narcissistic but not all narcissists are psychopaths.


There may be many variants of psychopathy.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I don't think I'm a psychopath, because at the end of the day I am not predatory in nature. I will not step on others to catapult myself ahead in life because it is not in my nature. I tend to fight my inital urge to help people at times because I have to remember to take care of myself first. I am very good at reading others emotions and I feel emotions acutely.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> There may be many variants of psychopathy.



It's an interesting little corner of psychology. We don't know much about it as we do other disorders because people who suffer from it inherently do not want to work with professionals. Or really anyone.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sound like a normal person to me.


I analyze myself quite often, it is easy to go down the rabbit hole


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I don't think I'm a psychopath, because at the end of the day I am not predatory in nature. I will not step on others to catapult myself ahead in life because it is not in my nature. I tend to fight my inital urge to help people at times because I have to remember to take care of myself first. I am very good at reading others emotions and I feel emotions acutely.


Psychopaths dont need to be predatory in nature. Ive been predatory in the past and sometimes act that way but I stopped it for the most part when I understood its wrong.

What if the shaman etc type of people are really empathy feeling psychopaths?


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Or really anyone.


People = Noise


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> What if the shaman etc type of people are really empathy feeling psychopaths?


I'm confused


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> People = Noise



Right?!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


>


I love Louis CK!!! Him and Anthony Bourdain got me through some tough times


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm confused


Just thoughts from some studies I have read in the past. What I meant is, who would be the better person to do right than a psychopath who is adamant on that.


----------



## JessFR

Xorkoth said:


> It's sometimes great and sometimes sucks ballsacks



Yeah being empathic sucks. It makes everyone elses problems your problems.


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


>



Truly one of the greatest philosophers of our time. Even with the sexual harassment. I will always love Louis CK.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Just thoughts from some studies I have read in the past. What I meant is, who would be the better person to do right than a psychopath who is adamant on that.


The psychopath and the hero. Psychopath and heroism etc.


----------



## JessFR

I have very low self esteem, but one thing i am happy about is that im not a psycopath. 

I mean no disrespect to people who are, and i get that if i were I probably wouldnt care. 

But as much trouble as it can be, i like that i can tell and care how others are feeling.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I analyze myself quite often, it is easy to go down the rabbit hole


same here. nowadays weed can mindfuck me pretty hard.


----------



## SS373dOH

JessFR said:


> I have very low self esteem, but one thing i am happy about is that im not a psycopath.
> 
> I mean no disrespect to people who are.


None taken.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Midi510 said:


> How about sausage?


I'm a vegetarian


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a vegetarian


carrot?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

what do you call a potato named richard?


dicktater......


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’m still waiting for the next Louis C.K. special to come out. I don’t care who has a problem with it. I need my comedians now.

Bill Burr was a huge hit. Ok. We get it.

That’s a mixed marriage. God bless you Nia if you’re dealing with a pessimist like me.


----------



## Nicegirl69

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate her but her sister is nice.





JessFR said:


> I have very low self esteem, but one thing i am happy about is that im not a psycopath.
> 
> I mean no disrespect to people who are, and i get that if i were I probably wouldnt care.
> 
> But as much trouble as it can be, i like that i can tell and care how others are feeling.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Did all you fuckers go night night?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I went I don’t go find care-care. Fuck ‘em.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nope. watching Roseanne on another tab.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Where the hell is @Zonxx


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Where the hell is @Zonxx


Word


----------



## schizopath

4 Stim orgasms later -> I go could for 2 more!


----------



## schizopath

No its just for pleasure. I know Im weak.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just because you touch a dick doesn’t mean you’s gay, especially if it’s for money, or crack!


you r wut u eat


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

FIND THEM! I DONT CARE ABOUT ME! IF THEY DON’T
 FUCKING EXIST AT AT ALL THEN I DON’T FUCKIN’ CARE ABOUT
WHEN I GO MISSING. GO HATE IT!!!


----------



## Midi510

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a vegetarian


I have been most of my life, but just have vegetarian tendencies now. I still don't do red meat. What about man sausage? Those meals you posted pics of looked like meat.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> FIND THEM!


Are you talking about goblins?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Midi510 said:


> Those meals you posted pics of looked like meat.


Ohhhhh, yeah.
We got the meat....
Sup?


----------



## Midi510

I would have posted this rather than the photo the first time, but am learning a new video editor. People around here are looking down on going into the backcountry because they're worried about having to use emergency services. I've been skiing the backcountry for 48 years and have never needed assistance. This is my way of social distancing.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Are you talking about goblins l]
> 
> Then I don’t hate them at all. I don’t breathe that fuck it all everything, Fuck everything.


----------



## schizopath

Da fuck? Are you turning into a anarchist now.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Oh if I definitely meant then I never meant to stop around you!


----------



## schizopath

Youre being too sane. I cant decipher that sentence. 

Anyways, Im off to a shop.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Eh whatever,
I’m going to sleep.
I don’t give a fuck around what you think to believe.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, cause Im a psychopath? Great.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I love you @schizopath that’s all that matters anyways. Good night. I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> Perhaps only low IQ ones. All smart humans are curious, they can't help being so.


This seems logical. Could the high iq in psychopaths also correlate stronger morals? *Thinking*


----------



## Midi510

ghostandthedarknes said:


> carrot?


Cucumber or zucchini.


----------



## Midi510

CFC said:


> Perhaps only low IQ ones. All smart humans are curious, they can't help being so.


There are smart humans? Where do they live? I've never met one.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Midi510 said:


> There are smart humans? Where do they live? I've never met one.


you might wanna relocate then Tony Hawk.....


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> I once read that true pureblood psychopaths don't ever stop to think about being a psychopath or not.
> 
> I used to think about it too but I just stopped bothering with it, too much self contemplation stops you from being anything. I'll settle for misanthrope.


misanthropic drug users unite


----------



## CFC

Wtf do Saara Aalto, Ava Max, Dido, Katie Melua, ABBA and Allie X have in common, in music terms? Cos Spotify seems to think they're all a related group of artists


----------



## Shady's Fox

Idk man, aye.

what he's talkin about?

wtf

listen

there's a lot of kids aye 

aye man so what

well these kids aye

FUCK MAN

STFU AND LEMME CUZ MY BICYCLE KEEP SPINNIN

AYEEEEEE

*TONUGE IN CHIN**

LISTEN

there's a lot of kids and these kids are sad

they sit in their room listenin to music

with their boring shitty life that we all have...

aaaaaand that's about it. Don't hate on these kids, they're beautiful ppl.


----------



## Painful One

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I love you @schizopath that’s all that matters anyways. Good night. I LOVE YOU!!! ♥



Me too!
I love ALL you schizo’s, empath’s, narcissists, whatever. 
It doesn’t matter.
What a boring world it would be if we were all the same.

We all have our strength’ s and weaknesses. 
Talents and gifts.

Good Morning Loves!


----------



## Painful One

Fuck the US Customs also!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I smell like oxycodone


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Fuck the US Customs also!



ALWAYS

They've always been nice to me though, like when they let a torn envelope full of pills with unreadable handwriting through from Belgium. When I got it I was like "wait, really?"

I'm fairly contemplative today guys. I need to make some changes to my life that don't include doing more drugs. I might look for a job in the city or go back to school.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> ALWAYS
> 
> They've always been nice to me though, like when they let a torn envelope full of pills with unreadable handwriting through from Belgium. When I got it I was like "wait, really?"
> 
> I'm fairly contemplative today guys. I need to make some changes to my life that don't include doing more drugs. I might look for a job in the city or go back to school.



wow! That was lucky!
Those fuckers confiscated all my drugs! 
How do they expect me not to freak out?!!

I need to make some changes too my friend.
I was thinking about trying to go back to work part time right before this corona virus bullshit!

I am kind of stuck.
I have had to take care of my elderly parents.
and they had to take care of me injured. 
but my mom could not make it without me here. My dad passed away now. 
I don’t know what I can do also due to injury.

It is good you are thinking about making some changes though @devilsgospel


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> I smell like oxycodone



Did you break down and take some?
It is okay if you did. 
I am not going to lecture you.
I know how it is.


----------



## Jabberwocky

There’s a lot of jobs that are transitioning to online, and more and more will soon in turn be heading that way 





Painful One said:


> wow! That was lucky!
> Those fuckers confiscated all my drugs! ☹
> How do they expect me not to freak out?!!
> 
> I need to make some changes too my friend.
> I was thinking about trying to go back to work part time right before this corona virus bullshit!
> 
> I am kind of stuck.
> I have had to take care of my elderly parents.
> and they had to take care of me injured.
> but my mom could not make it without me here. My dad passed away now.
> I don’t know what I can do also due to injury.
> 
> It is good you are thinking about making some changes though @devilsgospel


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> There’s a lot of jobs that are transitioning to online, and more and more will soon in turn be heading that way


Yeah. Thank you.
I was thinking about that.
This work from home change may end up good for me.

I need to get some cash flow going. 
I am out of savings.

There is no way I can go back to being a hairdresser with this back injury. 
It is too physical,


----------



## Painful One

I was meant to be a Rock Star.
I missed my calling.

I love music. It is my passion really.


----------



## Jabberwocky

About to yes. I took a few sips of kratom and said fuck this shit


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> I was meant to be a Rock Star.
> I missed my calling.
> 
> I love music. It is my passion really.



I was meant to be a career criminal and/or hitman but you can't get away with shit anymore  especially murder


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> Did all you fuckers go night night?



Yeah, I went night-night cuz I'm a wittle sweepy head



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just because you touch a dick doesn’t mean you’s gay, especially if it’s for money, or crack!



Or if it's your own.  Or wait, *does* it make you gay to touch your own??


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> About to yes. I took a few sips of kratom and said fuck this shit


Yeah.
Just trying to swallow that stuff is a nightmare.
UGH!!

I got a bunch of empty capsules that I need to fill so I have it ready when I need it.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Yeah.
> Just trying to swallow that stuff is a nightmare.
> UGH!!
> 
> I got a bunch of empty capsules that I need to fill so I have it ready when I need it.



I'm just so over kratom, I've been using it for a long time. I hate having to choke down like 8 capsules or a hot mud drink every few hours. Now I'm waking up out of dead sleeps sore and in WD. I'm honestly about to get a fucking sub strip or just use O-desmethyltramadol from now on.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> Or if it's your own.  Or wait, *does* it make you gay to touch your own??



that's the literal definition of gay. all wankers are gay


----------



## CFC

devilsgospel said:


> I'm just so over kratom, I've been using it for a long time. I hate having to choke down like 8 capsules or a hot mud drink every few hours. Now I'm waking up out of dead sleeps sore and in WD. I'm honestly about to get a fucking sub strip or just use O-desmethyltramadol from now on.



fecking nora, kratom sounds like hell. i would hate to be in a situation where not taking a drug every few hours results in hell


----------



## Jabberwocky

I took a couple of sips of my coffee with a 1.5 gram dose, said fuck it and I’m staring at a 5mg wondering if I’ll OD if I take it

I’m sorry I’m pussy


----------



## LadyAlkaline

CFC said:


> fecking nora, kratom sounds like hell. i would hate to be in a situation where not taking a drug every few hours results in hell


Kratom is disgusting but its better than wanting to die from pain. It just depends on how bad you need it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> I took a couple of sips of my coffee with a 1.5 gram dose, said fuck it and I’m staring at a 5mg wondering if I’ll OD if I take it
> 
> I’m sorry I’m pussy


You won't OD

Edit: Not in the sense that you're going to die.

Split your dose into 2, pour it in your mouth and wash it down with milk or koolaid or something


----------



## Xorkoth

FuneralFather said:


> I took a couple of sips of my coffee with a 1.5 gram dose, said fuck it and I’m staring at a 5mg wondering if I’ll OD if I take it
> 
> I’m sorry I’m pussy



You definitely won't OD, 5mg of oxycodone is a super low dose, as is 1.5g of kratom.


----------



## Painful One

[


devilsgospel said:


> I'm just so over kratom, I've been using it for a long time. I hate having to choke down like 8 capsules or a hot mud drink every few hours. Now I'm waking up out of dead sleeps sore and in WD. I'm honestly about to get a fucking sub strip or just use O-desmethyltramadol from now on.



That is what I am talking about. 
I have three big bags of it. Every strain. But choking down that mud drink or swallowing 10 huge capsules every four hours just does not work for me!
My digestive system does not like it also.
Plus....I can only use 2-4 grams or it makes me dizzy and sick. I HATE the sick feeling it gives from taking too much.
It feels like a hypoglycemia attack.

BUT....I am glad I have it as an emergency back up system. 
I am just not sure it would hold me out of withdrawal and I noticed it raises my tolerance massively and quickly.

I do not like suffering back down to a lower tolerance again.


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> fecking nora, kratom sounds like hell. i would hate to be in a situation where not taking a drug every few hours results in hell



It got me off of my subutex RX with almost no issue. I just shouldn't have continued using it though.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> I took a couple of sips of my coffee with a 1.5 gram dose, said fuck it and I’m staring at a 5mg wondering if I’ll OD if I take it
> 
> I’m sorry I’m pussy


You will not O.D. And it is GOOD you are so cautious! 
smart is what it is! NOT a pussy!


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> It got me off of my subutex RX with almost no issue. I just shouldn't have continued using it though.


Really?
so it is strong. 
It could hold me out of withdrawal at 75 mg MS Contin (morphine) a day? If necessary.


----------



## Jabberwocky

And I poured the kratom out hahaha I just took like 2 sips. Oxy in 3...2...1... I’m sorry everyone don’t use this as an excuse 





Xorkoth said:


> You definitely won't OD, 5mg of oxycodone is a super low dose, as is 1.5g of kratom.


----------



## Xorkoth

Being deep in kratom addiction sucks ass.  I would be able to sleep 4-5 hours and then wake up kicking my legs with my skin crawling and have to dose to finish sleeping, then dose again upon waking to not feel like shit.  I think it's pretty benign to use from time to time, you'll never OD, it can have really  nice effects too if you have no tolerance, that are different from other opioids.  But it sucks to abuse.


----------



## devilsgospel

Painful One said:


> Really?
> so it is strong.
> It could hold me out of withdrawal at 75 mg MS Contin (morphine) a day? If necessary.



If you find a high quality source yeah most likely.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ima just start communicating in dirt bike sounds


----------



## Jabberwocky

That’s exactly as I feel. As if it lowers my blood sugar. But now ima about to beat the fuck outta people on Call Of Duty Warzone while this oxy kicks in 





Painful One said:


> [
> 
> 
> That is what I am talking about.
> I have three big bags of it. Every strain. But choking down that mud drink or swallowing 10 huge capsules every four hours just does not work for me!
> My digestive system does not like it also.
> Plus....I can only use 2-4 grams or it makes me dizzy and sick. I HATE the sick feeling it gives from taking too much.
> It feels like a hypoglycemia attack.
> 
> BUT....I am glad I have it as an emergency back up system.
> I am just not sure it would hold me out of withdrawal and I noticed it raises my tolerance massively and quickly.
> 
> I do not like suffering back down to a lower tolerance again.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Slim Shady's for the children.


----------



## Jabberwocky

__
		https://soundcloud.com/hikariultra%2Fzillakami-cunt-face


----------



## Painful One

I want to hear some more of your music @FuneralFather 
I did dig your last song! 
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/hikariultra%2Fzillakami-cunt-face



Been listening to a lot of Zilla, City Morgue and Denzel Curry lately when I'm high


----------



## Jabberwocky

it’s @ SoundCloud.com/funeralfather


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just go to soundcloud and look up funeral father 





Painful One said:


> I want to hear some more of your music @FuneralFather
> I did dig your last song!
> Keep up the good work!!
> ❤


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> Just go to soundcloud and look up funeral father


I will!
Thank you for explaining to me how to find it. 
Yes- I am much older.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It’s all good haha it’s the best site for uploading I got alotta older things on there but feel free to listen 





Painful One said:


> I will!
> Thank you for explaining to me how to find it.
> Yes- I am much older.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I smell like oxycodone


smell like cocaine and money instead. girls like cocaine and money


----------



## Jabberwocky

That GameStop comment killed me 


ghostandthedarknes said:


> smell like cocaine and money instead. girls like cocaine and money


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@w01fg4ng - stop spamming your bullshit poetry across BL.

I am not impressed, and quite livid.


----------



## Painful One

I think I am going to start a garden of cannabis and poppies!


----------



## Painful One

ghostandthedarknes said:


> smell like cocaine and money instead. girls like cocaine and money


^^^ He is right you know.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Maybe too hot depending on where your at. 





Painful One said:


> I think I am going to start a garden of cannabis and poppies!


----------



## schizopath

Riding a bike on a high dose of ketamine feels like youre the first man in space


----------



## Jabberwocky

My poppies seeds came unwashed.  I also had a grow bag of shrooms strange thing none was illegal until you dry the shrooms and scored the poppies 





FuneralFather said:


> Maybe too hot depending on where your at.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> Maybe too hot depending on where your at.



Climate is not the problem.
Mormons is the problem.
My freaking brother hacked down my last crop of cannabis when he came to do the lawn. 
I was so pissed! I needed that!!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> My poppies seeds came unwashed.  I also had a grow bag of shrooms strange thing none was illegal until you dry the shrooms and scored the poppies


poppies are touchy in the US. Thing is it's hard to grow enough to maintain a habit. impossible really without attacking attention and they are federally illegal if opium poppy. but you can grow them from grocery store seeds. a few ornamental opium's will go unnoticed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Basically if your an old woman you won’t be bother. Me on the other hand. I’m done for so I stopped growing them 





ghostandthedarknes said:


> poppies are touchy in the US. Thing is it's hard to grow enough to maintain a habit. impossible really without attacking attention and they are federally illegal if opium poppy. but you can grow them from grocery store seeds. a few ornamental opium's will go unnoticed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah if your in Utah area you should be fine I was born in vernal 





Painful One said:


> Climate is not the problem.
> Mormons is the problem.
> My freaking brother hacked down my last crop of cannabis when he came to do the lawn.
> I was so pissed! I needed that!!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Basically if your an old woman you won’t be bother. Me on the other hand. I’m done for so I stopped growing them


yeah, if you got 20 plants, no big deal. if you got 2000, big deal.


----------



## thegreenhand

devilsgospel said:


> Been listening to a lot of Zilla, City Morgue and Denzel Curry lately when I'm high


That Denzel curry/Kenny beats album is some fucking heat. I recommend watching the accompanying animation if you haven’t yet


----------



## thegreenhand

schizopath said:


> Riding a bike on a high dose of ketamine feels like youre the first man in space


My one and only dxm experience I thought it’d a good idea to go on a bike ride while I was coming up. I just had to keep riding because I couldn’t stop...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Too bad I have the room for them :/ ehh I’d probably die 





ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah, if you got 20 plants, no big deal. if you got 2000, big deal.


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> Yeah if your in Utah area you should be fine I was born in vernal



Hey my fellow Ute!


----------



## schizopath

thegreenhand said:


> My one and only dxm experience I thought it’d a good idea to go on a bike ride while I was coming up. I just had to keep riding because I couldn’t stop...


I shit my pants the only time I did dxm


----------



## Jabberwocky

How’s y’all earthquakes ? 





Painful One said:


> Hey my fellow Ute!
> ❤


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> How’s y’all earthquakes ?


That 5.4 earthquake shook me out of bed. 
we are still having aftershocks.

There was a 6.5 in Idaho yesterday.

I think Yellowstone is waking up!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think the world knows that this is the end 





Painful One said:


> That 5.4 earthquake shook me out of bed.
> we are still having aftershocks.
> 
> There was a 6.5 in Idaho yesterday.
> 
> I think Yellowstone is waking up!


----------



## Painful One

FuneralFather said:


> I think the world knows that this is the end


Yup.
i was expecting doom and zombies in the apocalypse and what do I get?
a home office and no toilet paper.
LMAO!!


----------



## JessFR

Painful One said:


> Yup.
> i was expecting doom and zombies in the apocalypse and what do I get?
> a home office and no toilet paper.
> LMAO!!



Lamest, apocalypse, ever...


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> I think the world knows that this is the end



I don't know why but the way you insert quotes after your response irritates me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Painful One said:


> Yup.
> i was expecting doom and zombies in the apocalypse and what do I get?
> a home office and no toilet paper.
> LMAO!!


makes you think twice about hitting that print button......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> I don't know why but the way you insert quotes after your response irritates me


i was gonna say something 2......


----------



## JessFR

devilsgospel said:


> I don't know why but the way you insert quotes after your response irritates me



That's prejudice...


----------



## Xorkoth

B& for bigotry


----------



## devilsgospel

I am racist against reverse quoters, always taking our jobs and shit


----------



## Squeaky

Our grandparents were called to war. We have been called to sit on the couch. 
We can do this!


----------



## Painful One

FUCK IT ALL at this point!!!!

except for my 7 little cannabis sprouts that I just noticed are happy and growing!
Thank you Lord Jesus!!!


----------



## JessFR

Squeaky said:


> Our grandparents were called to war. We have been called to sit on the couch.
> We can do this!



Man, I never thought sitting on the couch watching tv enjoying my mild methadone high would make me a hero... 

Im starting to like this new world.


----------



## Painful One

JessFR said:


> Man, I never thought sitting on the couch watching tv enjoying my mild methadone high would make me a hero...
> 
> Im starting to like this new world.



I can handle it!

If we actually get those checks in the mail...I will be okay!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@SS373dOH said I wouldn't get a spanking unless I made dinner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Painful One said:


> I can handle it!
> 
> If we actually get those checks in the mail...I will be okay!


You only get a check in the mail if you worked a real job and filed taxes on time.  

In the bill the government has until _the end of 2020 _to get you your checks. 

A lot of people are definitely not going to be alright.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You mean like this 





devilsgospel said:


> I don't know why but the way you insert quotes after your response irritates me


----------



## Jabberwocky

Check, one time payment as they demolish the dollar and rush in a cashless society. They only do this stuff so everyone keeps quiet while they continue on with agenda 21


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm totes irate by it too because of my ocd













FuneralFather said:


> You mean like this


----------



## Squeaky

Captain.Heroin said:


> You only get a check in the mail if you worked a real job and filed taxes on time.
> 
> In the bill the government has until _the end of 2020 _to get you your checks.
> 
> A lot of people are definitely not going to be alright.


Anybody who is waiting for our government to save their ass is screwed. It’s time to start burying cash in the back yard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Squeaky said:


> Anybody who is waiting for our government to save their ass is screwed. It’s time to start burying cash in the back yard.


lol @ burying cash as if I have any assets ... 

I am for sure the type of person who will spend alllllllll my $ on food, then drugs, and if leftover maybe clothes/ an adventure blue moon style.  

Money is SO GROSS.


----------



## JessFR

Squeaky said:


> Anybody who is waiting for our government to save their ass is screwed. It’s time to start burying cash in the back yard.



People don't take their money out cause the banks collapsing, the bank collapses cause people took their money out.


----------



## Jabberwocky

There’s nothing any of you guys will be able to do to stop this. This plan was set in motion way before any of you was conceived. Cash will be useless no one will accept it. And this was all just a test to see how people would react and how much liberty people was cool with giving up to be “saved” by the government. Along with depopulation.. it’s a brave NEW WORLD we will all be living in once this is over


----------



## schizopath

I see it now, some people just are born to do drugs.


----------



## JessFR

FuneralFather said:


> There’s nothing any of you guys will be able to do to stop this. This plan was set in motion way before any of you was conceived. Cash will be useless no one will accept it. And this was all just a test to see how people would react and how much liberty people was cool with giving up to be “saved” by the government. Along with depopulation.. it’s a brave NEW WORLD we will all be living in once this is over



Yep, they're both making people stay at home so they don't catch the virus... And yet also released the virus to cull the population. 

Sorry man but I've been hearing this my whole life. I've survived so many apocolypses now.


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> I see it now, some people just are born to do drugs.



I feel like that a lot...


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> I feel like that a lot...


Sorry to hear.

Feel like I understood some fundamental truth. I cant change myself or my urges which schizophrenia makes even more complicated.


----------



## schizopath

Will write poems for 1 drugs


----------



## JessFR

How much is 1 drugs?


----------



## schizopath

Depends on the drug


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Depends on the drug


well we haven't seen an example of your poetry yet now have we? pretty sure you're gonna want to test the drugs first


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I boogied in the kitchen
I boogied in the Hall
I boogied on my finger
So I wiped it on the wall.

1,2,3,4. i declare a poem war


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> well we haven't seen an example of your poetry yet now have we? pretty sure you're gonna want to test the drugs first


For a junkie who started writing poems only after drugs, my skills are pretty good  

 Theres a poem of mine 10 pages back.


----------



## Shady's Fox

While I have love for Schizo aka Nick, that's his name. At least for now, I..

i don't buy anything he says

Maybe he's the Real Slim Shady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Theres a poem of mine 10 pages back.


post it in WORDS


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH said I wouldn't get a spanking unless I made dinner


( | ) 

Youve earned it, yum !


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> i don't buy anything he says


Thats good cause its not for sale


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> For a junkie who started writing poems only after drugs, my skills are pretty good
> 
> Theres a poem of mine 10 pages back.


thanks but i never look back in life. Only Forward.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> post it in WORDS


Yeah I did, its on the "high poetry".


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> ( | )
> 
> Youve earned it, yum !


what's 4  Dessert.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> thanks but i never look back in life. Only Forward.


I wasnt asking you to reflect, I was asking you to look my poem up if you want to.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Thats good cause its not for sale



But go fuck yourself, cause I will come with my cousin and his cousin and cousin with tattoos and swords, long swords and short hair and we gonna cosign your license, we gonna take the C4 to senate then we put everything in the trunk and we're oooooooooooutttttttttt

BYEEE

I TOOK SUBWOOFER

AND VIOLINS

WHEN YOU TOOK UNDER THE CHIN AND CELLO

BUT YOU STILL HUNGRY

I THINK ALL THE CATCH DRIFTED AWAY

0 WITH CONGRATS AND GO BACK TO YOUR SEAT


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> what's 4  Dessert.


I'm too much of a pervert to answer that with class.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Daddy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I wasnt asking you to reflect, I was asking you to look my poem up if you want to.


link plz?


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> But go fuck yourself, cause I will come with my cousin and his cousin and cousin with tattoos and swords, long swords and short hair and we gonna cosign your license, we gonna take the C4 to senate then we put everything in the trunk and we're oooooooooooutttttttttt
> 
> BYEEE
> 
> I TOOK SUBWOOFER
> 
> AND VIOLINS
> 
> WHEN YOU TOOK UNDER THE CHIN AND CELLO
> 
> BUT YOU STILL HUNGRY
> 
> I THINK ALL THE CATCH DRIFTED AWAY
> 
> 0 WITH CONGRATS AND GO BACK TO YOUR SEAT


This sounds fantastic for the amount of boredom Im feeling. If you need to gain a tactical edge before coming to me, I can hook you up with some weapons sellers.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> link plz?


https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/high-poetry.879391/

Please write something there.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> This sounds fantastic for the amount of boredom Im feeling. If you need to gain a tactical edge before coming to me, I can hook you up with some weapons sellers.




Nah, kid. listen

You can't talk to Shady. Yet

keep in mind, YET. U stil little, got a lot to see.

My shit stinks too.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> My shit stinks too.


Holy shit, the best flex I have ever heard.


----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH said I wouldn't get a spanking unless I made dinner


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah, kid. listen
> 
> You can't talk to Shady. Yet
> 
> keep in mind, YET. U stil little, got a lot to see.
> 
> My shit stinks too.


u ever get those teflon turds? no smell and wen u wipe, THERE IS NO POOP!. I love those.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I mean I get your point.  Guess we will see 





JessFR said:


> Yep, they're both making people stay at home so they don't catch the virus... And yet also released the virus to cull the population.
> 
> Sorry man but I've been hearing this my whole life. I've survived so many apocolypses now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Yeah I did, its on the "high poetry".


apologies

I can't read all in Words at the moment

am recovering from the BAT PISS FLU of 2019


----------



## Jabberwocky

Long Sword Short Hair 





Shady's Fox said:


> But go fuck yourself, cause I will come with my cousin and his cousin and cousin with tattoos and swords, long swords and short hair and we gonna cosign your license, we gonna take the C4 to senate then we put everything in the trunk and we're oooooooooooutttttttttt
> 
> BYEEE
> 
> I TOOK SUBWOOFER
> 
> AND VIOLINS
> 
> WHEN YOU TOOK UNDER THE CHIN AND CELLO
> 
> BUT YOU STILL HUNGRY
> 
> I THINK ALL THE CATCH DRIFTED AWAY
> 
> 0 WITH CONGRATS AND GO BACK TO YOUR SEAT


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Tested 3 days in a row now. They're basically shitting on my dick RN.

Yay, CH is back.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> apologies
> 
> I can't read all in Words at the moment
> 
> am recovering from the BAT PISS FLU of 2019


Wtf, youre apologizing to me? Thats hot.

Yeah I never even assumed people to read words. It propably has the lowest user percentage of this whole site.

I would say something witty but Im too tired.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> what's 4  Dessert.


This dick


----------



## CFC

I would speculate that this is probably the busiest day on Bluelight since about 2013. Praise be the virus, I guess


----------



## schizopath

Good time to be alive. Gonna sell some ket to my dealer and propably scoring some drugs tomorrow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> CH is back.


.... that's hot ....










and my personal savior and lord...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hey, this may appear to be some bull-shit post and my _only _hope is that it is not offensive to those it applies to. And probably no one gives a fuck anyway as I do not so cannot expect it from others. 
No longer will I respond to those in ninja status (hidden)
I get that there is a reason for your choice and I do respect whatever that may be
It is distracting to me (obviously   ) but this is not anyones issue but mine. It's like when someone posts something 1 minute ago and I have a somewhat apropos response they are gone and most time the timing of reposes are critical in keeping the context, intent and/or humor...? IDK...  just fucks with me.
So if anyone feels i am dissociating, unresponsive or negligent check the green lights.
Always love and respect.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's not me is it

<- twas me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> Hey, this may appear to be some bull-shit post and my _only _hope is that it is not offensive to those it applies to. And probably no one gives a fuck anyway as I do not so cannot expect it from others.
> No longer will I respond to those in ninja status (hidden)
> I get that there is a reason for your choice and I do respect whatever that may be
> It is distracting to me (obviously   ) but this is not anyones issue but mine. It's like when someone posts something 1 minute ago and I have a somewhat apropos response they are gone and most time the timing of reposes are critical in keeping the context, intent and/or humor...? IDK...  just fucks with me.
> So if anyone feels i am dissociating, unresponsive or negligent check the green lights.
> Always love and respect.


oh stfu. now u can see me n00b....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh stfu. now u can see me n00b....


lol

p.s. i don't know if mods can hide online status i don't know of a way of testing that ttytt [prolly really unimportant because of how often i'm posting]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol


welcome back.


----------



## Police Detective

schizopath said:


> Good time to be alive. Gonna sell some ket to my dealer and propably scoring some drugs tomorrow.



Hello,

We know what you're up to, schizopath.

It's time to take matters into our own hands.

I suggest you remain calm, and DO NOT STRUGGLE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Police Detective said:


> Hello,
> 
> We know what you're up to, schizopath.
> 
> It's time to take matters into our own hands.
> 
> I suggest you remain calm, and DO NOT STRUGGLE.
> 
> Peace.


*BENDS OVER AND EMBRACES FOR THE PLOWING*


*NSFW*: 



IT IS GAY!  watch out!
*NSFW*:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ROFL.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Police Detective said:


> Hello,
> 
> We know what you're up to, schizopath.
> 
> It's time to take matters into our own hands.
> 
> I suggest you remain calm, and DO NOT STRUGGLE.
> 
> Peace.


internal affairs ain't busted you yet? change your sig to stop resisting. imho


----------



## SS373dOH

PtahTek said:


> Hey, this may appear to be some bull-shit post and my _only _hope is that it is not offensive to those it applies to. And probably no one gives a fuck anyway as I do not so cannot expect it from others.
> No longer will I respond to those in ninja status (hidden)


Yo Tek, what up ?


----------



## Police Detective

SS373dOH said:


> Yo Tek, what up ?



We can tell, by the spacing between your punctuation, that you are a stone cold psychopath.

I'd tread carefully.

But don't get it twisted - schizopath is our first target. And as soon as @schizopath wakes up, we will be contacting him.

That is all for now. 

Stay safe.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Police Detective said:


> We can tell, by the spacing between your punctuation, that you are a stone cold psychopath.
> 
> I'd tread carefully.
> 
> But don't get it twisted - schizopath is our first target. And as soon as @schizopath wakes up, we will be contacting him.
> 
> That is all for now.
> 
> Stay safe.


change sig rodney king....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

so wtf? can i get my raw piece of chicken in a mousetrap permainfraction overturned?  everything else i thoroughly deserved. cept for......


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That picture does NOT look like a mouse.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like the way you think... like the French. I surrender. Please PM me so that I can tell you all the Illegal shit I have seen and done.
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> - Wizard


at least you said please.

omg i think it time to sober up.

oh wait, i am. honet.


----------



## Hylight

what a horrible year to have had to have joined.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> at least you said please.
> 
> omg i think it time to sober up.
> 
> oh wait, i am. honet.


shut your mouth with sober talk. that crazy talk.


----------



## Painful One

Drink, Drug and Be Merry for tomorrow We (May) die!!!!


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is the time when terrible curses work! Please remember that you will be affected 3-fold in these actions. But they WILL work!
> 
> Thanks for your attention,
> 
> - The Devil



Stop quoting me bro


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh stfu.


we done did the ghost thing, and it d00b, thank you very much.


SS373dOH said:


> Yo Tek, what up ?


Ya'll gonna send me over the edge....
Takin' alp and puttin the crack pipe down now.
Ohhh, boy......  


Police Detective said:


> by the spacing between your punctuation, that you are a stone cold psychopath.


i happen to love this psychopath and his word is life....
i like makin mfs beat theyself down.


----------



## mal3volent

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah, I went night-night cuz I'm a wittle sweepy head



awwww


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> with...that...crazy...sober...talk.


see how i do?
dubbing is a must and imma show ya'll the dub masta.
ya heard what i said cause i said it

again a broken record i know:
if a mf hidden do we act like they not there? not sure of protocol procedure etc....
ahhhhh


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> see how i do?
> dubbing is a must and imma show ya'll the dub masta.
> ya heard what i said cause i said it
> 
> again a broken record i know:
> if a mf hidden do we act like they not there? not sure of protocol procedure etc....
> ahhhhh



I love you Tek but I rarely ever know what it is you're talking about


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MF = mother fucker.

Everything else makes sense if you follow all his posts.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> Tek


It's not just here.... Used to it. Guess in some circles I would be considered a madman of sorts.
BTW, we gonna but heads sometimes I know but know this: I love you as well as hope the best for ya, fam. You buck, like donald duck and dont give a fuck


----------



## doofqueen

So I'm not here for years, reset password, say hello here and don't log in again for a week. Sorry for my late reply! 

Daisy! Hi! FNQ has been my home for 4.5 yrs now. Wish we got to meet when you were here! 

Xorkoth - hi! Can you fix my avatar please? Or maybe it's time for a new one?

Ghostandthedarkness - hi! Thanks for remembering me. I remember you too!

Did I miss anyone? 

I am laughing and cringing at all my old posts... Think it's time to do some deleting haha

Got nothing but time atm with all this isolation shit :/


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> So I'm not here for years, reset password, say hello here and don't log in again for a week. Sorry for my late reply!
> 
> Daisy! Hi! FNQ has been my home for 4.5 yrs now. Wish we got to meet when you were here!
> 
> Xorkoth - hi! Can you fix my avatar please? Or maybe it's time for a new one?
> 
> Ghostandthedarkness - hi! Thanks for remembering me. I remember you too!
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> I am laughing and cringing at all my old posts... Think it's time to do some deleting haha
> 
> Got nothing but time atm with all this isolation shit :/


tits or get tfo.


----------



## doofqueen

Nahhhh fat old hippy tits.... Aint nobody wanna see dat


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yep let me see
hehewhehe


----------



## doofqueen

Apparently my tits are somewhere on blue-light (I hope not actually these days) but they probably look better in that than they do now ... Go look at those ones haha can't believe I did that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

mines on here... lots of others.... 


doofqueen said:


> can't believe I did that.


----------



## doofqueen

Where is it? I don't want to delete it or anything *cough* I want to see my youthful ones, they are long gone now haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's natural.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Apparently my tits are somewhere on blue-light (I hope not actually these days) but they probably look better in that than they do now ... Go look at those ones haha can't believe I did that.


cop out iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Nahhhh fat old hippy tits.... Aint nobody wanna see dat


luv u


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/recent-pic-thread-v-bueller-bueller-bueller.722657/ - ghost find it before she deletes it.


----------



## doofqueen

Wizard yup like that hahaha


----------



## Xorkoth

doofqueen said:


> So I'm not here for years, reset password, say hello here and don't log in again for a week. Sorry for my late reply!
> 
> Daisy! Hi! FNQ has been my home for 4.5 yrs now. Wish we got to meet when you were here!
> 
> Xorkoth - hi! Can you fix my avatar please? Or maybe it's time for a new one?
> 
> Ghostandthedarkness - hi! Thanks for remembering me. I remember you too!
> 
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> I am laughing and cringing at all my old posts... Think it's time to do some deleting haha
> 
> Got nothing but time atm with all this isolation shit :/



The avatar size has doubled so you need to upload a new one for it to not look blocky.


----------



## doofqueen

I don't have the original though... Maybe a new one


----------



## Hylight

^^ thats pretty. i love ohio !


----------



## doofqueen

Can you not edit/delete your posts anymore or am I going blind? Reading things back I'd making me very regretful of some of the things I've shared on here... Oh shit


----------



## JessFR

doofqueen said:


> Can you not edit/delete your posts anymore or am I going blind? Reading things back I'd making me very regretful of some of the things I've shared on here... Oh shit



You should be able too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Nahhhh fat old hippy tits.... Aint nobody wanna see dat


Honestly I've been on some deep trips, confidence = sexy no matter what you're sporting.  I find like the ugliest confident person *SLIGHTLY* more attractive than self-shame no matter how hot the person is.  

The kind of people who "let it all hang out" are *RARELY* THE HOT ONES.  

Often people are *that hot* and just feel like they're not due to body dysmorphia.  

So let US be the judge of that  and you likely have nice ones.  And quite frankly I don't think I would body shame anyone here, I believe in "THE BAD KARMA" and I like the body I have (so do *a lot of other people*) and you can trust I won't judge your hippie tits. 

Basically, you had me at HIPPIE TITS and "old" makes me think the FREE LOVE / ACID generation so please, for the sake of AMERICANS IN LOCKDOWN please post tits. 

I mean I can't even go to the club, and rock out as maybe the only other gay guy in a sea of overworked overstressed heteros, enjoying what the hottest girl/girl and guy/girl RAVER DANCE COMBO of the night can be.  And then go home with the hottest guy there and suck dicks until we cum.  Because after 4+ hours of dancing at the club my joints are shot for a while and even though I get invited to the after hours parties I seriously am like "uh no thanks..." because I'm the kinda person who needs to sleep it off after a good outing.  I can't just keep pounding drugs / food / water into me in the tiny reprieves from partying... I have to feed the beast, rest the joints, water the flower until it blooms again...

*send fudge *I'm just a raver's body holding onto a 60's deep head soul travelling through the covid-19 pandemic

i think I know I can hold on and die when I'm ready for a new body, but I don't think now is the time to be born there's going to be a lot of stressed-out parents 

...I've been on/off not going outside for OTHER PEOPLE not even my own sake... for an entire month... and I'm going insane already... _rip Jamal _


----------



## doofqueen

Where though? I can delete threads I've started but can't seem to delete my posts...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JessFR said:


> You should be able too.


*to

MY INNER GRAMMAR NAZI WANTS TO KILL MYSELF FOR BEING THIS OCD I WAS SO MENTALLY HEALTHY and now the COVID LOCKDOWN is like an enforced mental illness and GOD DAMN IT I NEED A JOB AND A PAYCHECK I NEED SOMETHING TO PUSH MY LIFE IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION OR I'LL SELF DESTRUCT DAMN IT i was at a point where I wouldn't have felt the need to GRAMMAR NAZI someone

I really was

and now it's like, gone, totally gone... that sense of inner peace withered away over time because this is not the world I was born into


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> Honestly I've been on some deep trips, confidence = sexy no matter what you're sporting.  I find like the ugliest confident person *SLIGHTLY* more attractive than self-shame no matter how hot the person is.
> 
> The kind of people who "let it all hang out" are *RARELY* THE HOT ONES.
> 
> Often people are *that hot* and just feel like they're not due to body dysmorphia.
> 
> So let US be the judge of that  and you likely have nice ones.  And quite frankly I don't think I would body shame anyone here, I believe in "THE BAD KARMA" and I like the body I have (so do *a lot of other people*) and you can trust I won't judge your hippie tits.
> 
> Basically, you had me at HIPPIE TITS and "old" makes me think the FREE LOVE / ACID generation so please, for the sake of AMERICANS IN LOCKDOWN please post tits.
> 
> I mean I can't even go to the club, and rock out as maybe the only other gay guy in a sea of overworked overstressed heteros, enjoying what the hottest girl/girl and guy/girl RAVER DANCE COMBO of the night can be.  And then go home with the hottest guy there and suck dicks until we cum.  Because after 4+ hours of dancing at the club my joints are shot for a while and even though I get invited to the after hours parties I seriously am like "uh no thanks..." because I'm the kinda person who needs to sleep it off after a good outing.  I can't just keep pounding drugs / food / water into me in the tiny reprieves from partying... I have to feed the beast, rest the joints, water the flower until it blooms again...
> 
> *send fudge *I'm just a raver's body holding onto a 60's deep head soul travelling through the covid-19 pandemic
> 
> i think I know I can hold on and die when I'm ready for a new body, but I don't think now is the time to be born there's going to be a lot of stressed-out parents
> 
> ...I've been on/off not going outside for OTHER PEOPLE not even my own sake... for an entire month... and I'm going insane already... _rip Jamal _




Awww well ain't you sweet! Well the lounge looks like it's changed from my last visit... There's embarrassingly enough alot of photos of me and my boobs on BL... I'm trying to find them all and delete them as I joined BL in 02... I didn't think I'd regret anything I said or did but I definitely do for many many reasons... Mostly of my life right now 

But awww that was sweet,.you should have read some of the nasty shit that was said to me here when I did post photos..... Definitely wasn't anything that lovely


----------



## JessFR

Captain.Heroin said:


> *to
> 
> MY INNER GRAMMAR NAZI WANTS TO KILL MYSELF FOR BEING THIS OCD I WAS SO MENTALLY HEALTHY and now the COVID LOCKDOWN is like an enforced mental illness and GOD DAMN IT I NEED A JOB AND A PAYCHECK I NEED SOMETHING TO PUSH MY LIFE IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION OR I'LL SELF DESTRUCT DAMN IT i was at a point where I wouldn't have felt the need to GRAMMAR NAZI someone
> 
> I really was
> 
> and now it's like, gone, totally gone... that sense of inner peace withered away over time because this is not the world I was born into



No you're right. I beg forgiveness for my error!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/recent-pic-thread-v-bueller-bueller-bueller.722657/ - ghost find it before she deletes it.





doofqueen said:


> Awww well ain't you sweet! Well the lounge looks like it's changed from my last visit... There's embarrassingly enough alot of photos of me and my boobs on BL... I'm trying to find them all and delete them as I joined BL in 02... I didn't think I'd regret anything I said or did but I definitely do for many many reasons... Mostly of my life right now
> 
> But awww that was sweet,.you should have read some of the nasty shit that was said to me here when I did post photos..... Definitely wasn't anything that lovely


togtfo


----------



## doofqueen

You first :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

im in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg I saw a pic of Bardeaux ... he's so hot... didn't he pass away 

so many hotties it'll be like crying every other pic is gonna be a heroin victim


----------



## doofqueen

Hey! Is there no Aussie social anymore?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Awww well ain't you sweet! Well the lounge looks like it's changed from my last visit... There's embarrassingly enough alot of photos of me and my boobs on BL... I'm trying to find them all and delete them as I joined BL in 02... I didn't think I'd regret anything I said or did but I definitely do for many many reasons... Mostly of my life right now
> 
> But awww that was sweet,.you should have read some of the nasty shit that was said to me here when I did post photos..... Definitely wasn't anything that lovely


Just post the old ones IT'S NOT WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE ANYMORE, delete the more recent ones etc

and the lower res photos KEEP THOSE that could be like, anyone's tits from 10 years ago, man!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Hey! Is there no Aussie social anymore?


I think it got merged into WORDS

come post about your kangaroos and jumping yard-wide spiders m8


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just post the old ones IT'S NOT WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE ANYMORE, delete the more recent ones etc
> 
> and the lower res photos KEEP THOSE that could be like, anyone's tits from 10 years ago, man!



Really rather just delete them all but I think it's way too late to be anonymous now


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Hey! Is there no Aussie social anymore?


I'm fucked


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm fucked


heehe giggle giggle . you funny.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Really rather just delete them all but I think it's way too late to be anonymous now


lol

I think you're fine my friend I like your style


----------



## doofqueen

I appreciate that  but still.... All the photos... Eek

Can I not edit/delete on my phone? Have to go on the laptop?


----------



## Xorkoth

Your posts should all have a delete button on them.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

delete spree... always gotta be a manic moment
just leave em be and own it
theres more in the new newdie thread that the old one.
wanna see some dick?
i mean thats really all i got to offer....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

gotta be my favorite song


----------



## doofqueen

Xorkoth said:


> Your posts should all have a delete button on them.



Can you dumb it down for me and show me?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Can you dumb it down for me and show me?


so us tits


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Your posts should all have a delete button on them.


oh that sounds SO TERRIBLE if you take it the wrong way

and I was so delusional from THE COVID FEVER I would have read that and been like "...xorky hates me???..." and probably cried myself to sleep

which would have been comforting as it was super scary to keep falling unconscious against my will/without being HIGH AS FUCK where it's more OK


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I taught my daughter to fish today:


I love this so much


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Can you dumb it down for me and show me?


ctrl and +

make the text bigger on ur posts

ctrl F

search for DELETE

should be found many times on your page. 

I love helping older ppl with technology I am such a tech addict


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


fuck you niggas. pussy rules


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am so intensely depressed today. I have always suffered from depression since the meth fucked up my brain, but today is so bad. My mind keeps going to such sad places. Like if I lost my little boy to this god forsaken pandemic. Or if he lost me. "Look mommy, there is the moon! I found the moon!" Or his sleepy little "mornin" or the way he takes my hand in his little hand and walks me across the house. I'm going through some shit.


----------



## doofqueen

PtahTek said:


> delete spree... always gotta be a manic moment
> just leave em be and own it
> theres more in the new newdie thread that the old one.
> wanna see some dick?
> i mean thats really all i got to offer....



Haha that actually cracked me up. I'm not really having a manic moment, just haven't been here for ages and realising all the regretful dumb shit and tittie photos I posted and I definitely can't find any delete button. Fuck.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

doofqueen said:


> Haha that actually cracked me up. I'm not really having a manic moment, just haven't been here for ages and realising all the regretful dumb shit and tittie photos I posted and I definitely can't find any delete button. Fuck.


Just edit and delete the message


----------



## doofqueen

Where's the damn edit button. That's my point. I can't see it


----------



## doofqueen

Omg I found it hahahaha yes I am a dumbarse ok, it was hiding under the report button, why couldn't someone just tell me that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am so intensely depressed today. I have always suffered from depression since the meth fucked up my brain, but today is so bad. My mind keeps going to such sad places. Like if I lost my little boy to this god forsaken pandemic. Or if he lost me. "Look mommy, there is the moon! I found the moon!" Or his sleepy little "mornin" or the way he takes my hand in his little hand and walks me across the house. I'm going through some shit.


i fix u


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i fix u


Thx bb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

call me


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> call me


But I'm social distancing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> But I'm social distancing


yea me to


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that sounds SO TERRIBLE if you take it the wrong way
> 
> and I was so delusional from THE COVID FEVER I would have read that and been like "...xorky hates me???..." and probably cried myself to sleep
> 
> which would have been comforting as it was super scary to keep falling unconscious against my will/without being HIGH AS FUCK where it's more OK



In the old days I would have taken it that way but these days I'm older and wiser and way less of a sensitive bitch


----------



## doofqueen

LadyAlkaline said:


> Just edit and delete the message



Shit... Ok... So some posts I can't... There's no delete or edit option. Damn it. Old posts have to say... *Face palm*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am so intensely depressed today. I have always suffered from depression since the meth fucked up my brain, but today is so bad. My mind keeps going to such sad places. Like if I lost my little boy to this god forsaken pandemic. Or if he lost me. "Look mommy, there is the moon! I found the moon!" Or his sleepy little "mornin" or the way he takes my hand in his little hand and walks me across the house. I'm going through some shit.


awwww you have a son and it's fucking with you?  

it's GOING TO BE OK.  80% of people who die from covid-19 are 75 or older in the US, if you have access to decent health care you WILL be ok

just don't let co-morbid disorders rule your life (hypertension, COPD, you know shit like that) and you SHOULD be OK

odds are you will get sick and your son will BE JUST FINE.  I think there has only been one child who has died of it WORLD-WIDE.  That's more than enough time for the world to create a healthier world for your son. 

Take care OK?


----------



## Squeaky

Holy crap I posted this morning and there have been SEVEN pages of posts in the last 12 hours. 
All of us need to find a better way to kill time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Squeaky said:


> All of us need to find a better way to kill time.


if this was me before covid-19

you can only imagine what kind of insufferable douche bag I am in real life

and why I had to take a step back from the abyss before I fell in and it became me


----------



## doofqueen

Squeaky said:


> Holy crap I posted this morning and there have been SEVEN pages of posts in the last 12 hours.
> All of us need to find a better way to kill time.



But I just got here!


Again......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> But I just got here!
> 
> 
> Again......


Bring your daughter to the slaughter


doofqueen said:


> But I just got here!
> 
> 
> Again......


 Bring your daughter to the slaughter iron maiden


----------



## Shady's Fox

Crispy socks, assworm

Tsssk


----------



## Sexzd

New profile picture of captain heroin is so fucking disturbing needs to verify my strsithnes anf love for dat fucking ass all the time jesus christ man pls change half of the memebers will become gay, all hail dick in pussy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Crispy socks, assworm
> 
> Tsssk


----------



## doofqueen

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Bring your daughter to the slaughter
> 
> Bring your daughter to the slaughter iron maiden



I don't have one of those! You?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@ghostandthedarknes

You should've knew by now that Satan can say God's name.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> I don't have one of those! You?


no she died . Heroin overdose


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> @ghostandthedarknes
> 
> You should've knew by now that Satan can say God's name.


luv u pumpkin


----------



## doofqueen

For real? Fuck. Either you or me is an arsehole right now :/


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> For real? Fuck. Either you or me is an arsehole right now :/


oh I'm sorry. you talking to me?


----------



## doofqueen

Ugh.... The lounge.... You do my head in...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doofqueen said:


> Ugh.... The lounge.... You do my head in...


 I woulda paid more attention if I knew you were talking to me.


----------



## schizopath

Police Detective said:


> We can tell, by the spacing between your punctuation, that you are a stone cold psychopath.
> 
> I'd tread carefully.
> 
> But don't get it twisted - schizopath is our first target. And as soon as @schizopath wakes up, we will be contacting him.
> 
> That is all for now.
> 
> Stay safe.


Your loss, my whole apartment is rigged with explosives and will be going down with me


----------



## schizopath

Oh shit


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Oh shit



sexy. he's a hot cop iirc


----------



## Blowmonkey

doofqueen said:


> I want to see my youthful ones


You and me both.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I boogied in the kitchen
> I boogied in the Hall
> I boogied on my finger
> So I wiped it on the wall.
> 
> 1,2,3,4. i declare a poem war


If I was ever to be a sperm donor
Switch all samples to mine then say "your honor
The idea was too good execution too bad
Thought it was fool proof now Im too sad"


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> sexy. he's a hot cop iirc


----------



## CFC

Blowmonkey said:


> You and me both.



lekker ding!

how are the tulips doing in flat land?

they're all in bloom round here


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey is dutch? Been to Holland two times. Pretty fucking chill country.


----------



## Blowmonkey

CFC said:


> lekker ding!
> 
> how are the tulips doing in flat land?
> 
> they're all in bloom round here


Currently not being trampled on by chinese tourists, instead pretty much all retail flowers are being destroyed because no market. Actually not sure about the tulips because they're bulbs, you can just harvest and replant them, but I haven't seen them personally, I don't have any. 

Lekker ding? lmao


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Your loss, my whole apartment is rigged with explosives and will be going down with me



Hey, this is the NSA or whatever the Finnish equivalent is... you're now on a list.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Hey, this is the NSA or whatever the Finnish equivalent is... you're now on a list.


Damn Chris Hansen to hell!


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> @w01fg4ng - stop spamming your bullshit poetry across BL.
> 
> I am not impressed, and quite livid.


It's obvious that poetry makes you livid, you report posts in your own rap zone thread that remotely criticize you.  There's a reason no one plays with you in that thread.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Damn Chris Hansen to hell!



Why don't you take a seat...


----------



## Blowmonkey

yeye catfight!


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## BK38

Man, I'm playing a bangin album and I have my speakers near the dishes I just cleaned and it's creating this awesome weird tinny/reverb effect... I miss LSD. Would love to have that, an OZ of proper grass rn (santa pls?) and a bad bitch...


----------



## SS373dOH

SS373dOH said:


> Is it ever a tinsy bit of crack though?





madness00 said:


> You forgot the space between your final word and the punctuation.





SS373dOH said:


> Yo Tek, what up ?





Police Detective said:


> We can tell, by the spacing between your punctuation, that you are a stone cold psychopath.
> 
> I'd tread carefully.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


>


Bury my   at the wounded knee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Bury my   at the wounded knee


we fucked the Indians then. nothing's changed. second coming of the same old calvary


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we fucked the Indians then. nothing's changed. second coming of the same old calvary


Yeah and pretty badly too. China is currently doing the same like you propably meant.

So sad and wrong.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah and pretty badly too. China is currently doing the same like you propably meant.
> 
> So sad and wrong.


just keep Ozzy in your prayers...


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am so intensely depressed today. I have always suffered from depression since the meth fucked up my brain, but today is so bad. My mind keeps going to such sad places. Like if I lost my little boy to this god forsaken pandemic. Or if he lost me. "Look mommy, there is the moon! I found the moon!" Or his sleepy little "mornin" or the way he takes my hand in his little hand and walks me across the house. I'm going through some shit.



Depression is the worst.  Hang in there, it'll pass.  ❤ 



Squeaky said:


> Holy crap I posted this morning and there have been SEVEN pages of posts in the last 12 hours.
> All of us need to find a better way to kill time.



I disagree, I think this is a fine way to pass time.



Sexzd said:


> New profile picture of captain heroin is so fucking disturbing needs to verify my strsithnes anf love for dat fucking ass all the time jesus christ man pls change half of the memebers will become gay, all hail dick in pussy



Lol, if your straightness is hanging on by the lack of pictures of guys kissing, then maybe it wasn't quite there to begin with.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@w01fg4ng - no need to get real! Lol.

Yeah if reporting suggested suicide isn't correct, please correct me, daddy.


----------



## BK38

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Blowmonkey said:


> yeye catfight!






did some one say catfight


----------



## Shady's Fox

1 for money, daughter-in law for my mom but for mom, it's tall mamma he has 6 feet long neck mamma to hold the key that opens the centre, this is the belly button of the universe with everything and his mom and it's gettin darker mamma...


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just keep Ozzy in your prayers...


Im not gonna keep Ozzy in my prayers cause Ozzy doesnt keep me in his prayers.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Im not gonna keep Ozzy in my prayers cause Ozzy doesnt keep me in his prayers.


selfish


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ozzy is our prayers


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> selfish


Sorry I happen to believe in universal equality


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> selfish


shell fish


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!



Round 3: madness00 vs w0lfg4ng


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Round 3: madness00 vs w0lfg4ng



Just get me ringside


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

!!!let's get ready to stumble!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doofqueen

Xorkoth said:


> Lol, if your straightness is hanging on by the lack of pictures of guys kissing, then maybe it wasn't quite there to begin with.



I reckon he'll love mine.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We've had two rounds already (painful one vs CoastTwoCoast and schizo vs shady). Due for a third..


----------



## BK38

I'm not gonna partake, I'm just happy to cheer it on and sit ringside  I'm all about love and not war. But if it comes to war, it's TOTAL WAR haha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

my cat purring makes me wanna go back to bed


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I'm not gonna partake, I'm just happy to cheer it on and sit ringside  I'm all about love and not war. But if it comes to war, it's TOTAL WAR haha



Aw, okay.

Maybe my dream of being in the ring will come true through someone else.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Aw, okay.
> 
> Maybe my dream of being in the ring will come true through someone else.



Meet you in the rap zone? I'm fittin to school you a lil bit once I get a lil more fucked up


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i'm always down.

But be careful, i might report you if you hurt my feelings.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Yeah i'm always down.
> 
> But be careful, i might report you if you hurt my feelings.


you have feelings


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> We've had two rounds already (painful one vs CoastTwoCoast and schizo vs shady). Due for a third..


Pretty sure dopem and wolfy had a round as well.


----------



## schizopath

I have thought about 5 times in the past that Im a psychopath but those times it only felt subjectively true. Now that I know it to be objectively true it just feels bad. Oh well.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SS373dOH said:


> Pretty sure dopem and wolfy had a round as well.



Did they?

Ah okay i wouldn't want to fight wolfy again then, i suppose.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah i'm always down.
> 
> But be careful, i might report you if you hurt my feelings.



Don't be a puss /s


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Guys if you don't stop picking on me i'm going to go bananas.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Guys if you don't stop picking on me i'm going to go bananas.


GO BERSERK!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> GO BERSERK!


I love berzerker great band


----------



## SS373dOH

madness00 said:


> Did they?
> 
> Ah okay i wouldn't want to fight wolfy again then, i suppose.


It was an early rd1 knockout. He still has gas in the tank.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Alright, put me in coach.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Guys if you don't stop picking on me i'm going to go bananas.


----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## SS373dOH

Wolfy vs dopem


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> I have thought about 5 times in the past that Im a psychopath but those times it only felt subjectively true. Now that I know it to be objectively true it just feels bad. Oh well.



Does that mean you don't automatically feel other peoples emotions? 

Like, if you saw someone crying in pain, while you might know they're sad and in pain, you don't feel it?

Not judging, I'm just fascinated with how different people experience the world.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

sewerslide.666mg said:


> you have feelings


----------



## doofqueen

I just went on a mass deleting spree of my old pics and ramblings. Holy fuck, I went on with some shit. This was the first forum I posted on and I was pretty new to the internet and life it turns out. Fuck. Haha


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Throw me a mention if you want me to fucking destroy you.
> 
> I can get off topic _really fucking fast_, m8s.



Dude, I can't find the rapzone thread, maybe I'm being retarded... direct moi to it please?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


>






rember when they quit there job  haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38  - https://www.bluelight.org/xf/thread...atatat-my-shades-of-grey-all-matching.862036/


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> Does that mean you don't automatically feel other peoples emotions?
> 
> Like, if you saw someone crying in pain, while you might know they're sad and in pain, you don't feel it?
> 
> Not judging, I'm just fascinated with how different people experience the world.


I can feel other peoples pain semi automatically. Sometimes their positive emotions too. Depends alot on the day too.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> Dude, I can't find the rapzone thread, maybe I'm being retarded... direct moi to it please?


Enter at own risk, I'd let it die its natural death.

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/thread...atatat-my-shades-of-grey-all-matching.862036/


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

sewerslide.666mg said:


> rember when they quit there job  haha



Boo hoo... IDK how to take advantage of government programs!!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Boo hoo... IDK how to take advantage of government programs!!


I like Dee so funny then they stare smoking crack


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

"I would like one crack. One rock.. of crack."

"Uhh.. $200?"

"Sounds fair"


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> @w01fg4ng - no need to get real! Lol.
> 
> Yeah if reporting suggested suicide isn't correct, please correct me, daddy.


Have you met @Mel22 ?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, bro!


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I can feel other peoples pain semi automatically.


This is likely the reason why I was always so interested in psychology and helping people. On top of not understanding myself or other people. I propably thought that I would help myself if I helped other people.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> This is likely the reason why I was always so interested in psychology and helping people. On top of not understanding myself or other people. I propably thought that I would help myself if I helped other people.



This makes you a wannabe psychopath too... there's a reason Psychopath is not in the DSM.... Sociopath is tho. Been funny watching you guys bounce about that whole "Psychopath" term. Literally not a thing in proper medicine.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Guys if you don't stop picking on me i'm going to go bananas.


boys have bananas and girls have  Vaginas. k?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Psychopaths are not diagnosed IIRC, you're right.

It's sort of a catch all term for someone with both antisocial and narcissistic personality disorder, IMO. Or at least something like that. Very glamorized.

I know a lot about it because my therapist thinks she knows everything. I also like psychology.

@ghostandthedarknes - hurd.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Psychopaths are not diagnosed IIRC, you're right.
> 
> It's sort of a catch all term for someone with both antisocial and narcissistic personality disorder, IMO. Or at least something like that. Very glamorized.
> 
> I know a lot about it because my therapist thinks she knows everything.
> 
> @ghostandthedarknes - hurd.


you kids these days smdh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She's a forensic something or other that the court ordered for me.

She tries to teach me shit, and i pass it down to brother schizopath because it probably applies to him more than me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> She's a forensic something or other that the court ordered for me.
> 
> She tries to teach me shit, and i pass it down to brother schizopath because it probably applies to him more than me.


your the one with a leash on tho?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i can't get out of her office or i get violated.


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> your the one with a leash on tho?


Must not kill @ghostandthedarknes


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> This makes you a wannabe psychopath too... there's a reason Psychopath is not in the DSM.... Sociopath is tho. Been funny watching you guys bounce about that whole "Psychopath" term. Literally not a thing in proper medicine.


Theres pretty many reasons why I believe I am a psychopath. On top of the "psychopathy tests" ranking me, when I started answering them honestly, as a pure psychopath.


----------



## euphoricc

ok


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Yeah i can't get out of her office or i get violated.


u need a better lawyer tbh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Can't afford one.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Can't afford one.



You're too smart, do coke with the stock boys and up your insider trading  You'll get a good law-yahz (is that Bos accent?)


----------



## schizopath

I sometimes still wonder if my dad thinks Im a disappointment cause I didnt "study to lead people" in the army... I grew up naturally in the ranks to do exactly that.


----------



## schizopath

The mood is as it has always been either inferiority complex or god complex. Trying to find more balance cause I dont like either extremes.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> The mood is as it has always been either inferiority complex or god complex. Trying to find more balance cause I dont like either extremes.



You think too much. More action less driving yourself crazy with thoughts of "what am I?"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I think every one has 2 sides to them....
except mutipul personality I cunt type ta day


----------



## Shady's Fox

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I think every one has 2 sides to them....
> except mutipul personality I cunt type ta day



Has ur English gone sewerslide?


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> You think too much. More action less driving yourself crazy with thoughts of "what am I?"


I know I think too much. Sadly Im just currently feeling like a quote I read last year that went "Man will be fine as long as he doesnt understand himself"

I ll be fine, got some withdrawals too currently.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I know I think too much. Sadly Im just currently feeling like a quote I read last year that went "Man will be fine as long as he doesnt understand himself"
> 
> I ll be fine, got some withdrawals too currently.



I can't count how many withdrawals I've been through man. Off of various substances, but at the same time, just, don't forget to experience your own fucked up beauty...Go outside, fuck that girl, go beyond. I'm just reeling in my life tbh. I've lived liked 10 ppls lives... as in 10 ppl would say "hey I've got a crazy story" and I've been there or topped it.


----------



## Hylight

that's cold


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

Are the arts not temptations from the gods.
 ----- A  U.F.O.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sexzd said:


> New profile picture of captain heroin is so fucking disturbing needs to verify my strsithnes anf love for dat fucking ass all the time jesus christ man pls change half of the memebers will become gay, all hail dick in pussy


ttytt you can find m/m and f/f enjoyable in the same night just enjoy the sight, know that love is in the air like the dreaded COVID-19

and try finding love/romance/a connection during THE DREADED COVID good luck it's gonna blow

you need all the inspiration you can get

just put hetero stuff in ur avatar

i'll help ya w/ whatever hetero cropping/etc to get u all on a "at least i have a xf highres avatar" UPGRADE

or f/f shit that's hot


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt you can find m/m and f/f enjoyable in the same night just enjoy the sight, know that love is in the air like the dreaded COVID-19
> 
> and try finding love/romance/a connection during THE DREADED COVID good luck it's gonna blow
> 
> you need all the inspiration you can get
> 
> just put hetero stuff in ur avatar
> 
> i'll help ya w/ whatever hetero cropping/etc to get u all on a "at least i have a xf highres avatar" UPGRADE
> 
> or f/f shit that's hot


YOUR FINE. I LOVE YOU.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Can't afford one.


better do something or the state will run u over. they want u on paper. dance to they sick fucking song iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My therapist is actually pretty cool in the sense that she didn't write down a personality disorder on my paper, only substance abuse. She said she should have, but if she did the court would look at me funny.

I'm getting dismissed in June man i'm really not worried about it but i appreciate the heads up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> My therapist is actually pretty cool in the sense that she didn't write down a personality disorder on my paper, only substance abuse. She said she should have, but if she did the court would look at me funny.
> 
> I'm getting dismissed in June man i'm really not worried about it but i appreciate the heads up.


can u get the charge expunged?  woth the $ in the long run. my state's funny, once convicted no expunged.....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK. I think in MA it takes 7 years to seal a felony conviction, IIRC.

As for sealing a dismissal, probably doable as well. I very well may want to do that, as any financial institution looking at my record will want a police report. The police report is pretty stupid looking.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

**15 years for expungement, 7 for sealed, for MA felonys.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> IDK. I think in MA it takes 7 years to seal a felony conviction, IIRC.
> 
> As for sealing a dismissal, probably doable as well. I very well may want to do that, as any financial institution looking at my record will want a police report. The police report is pretty stupid looking.


if u can dump it, make sure the records are destroyed not sealed. cum back to haunt you i promise.


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> I can feel other peoples pain semi automatically. Sometimes their positive emotions too. Depends alot on the day too.



So what do you feel it means to be a psychopath?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JessFR said:


> So what do you feel it means to be a psychopath?


bluelight acct. iirc


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> Has ur English gone sewerslide?


I took some johnies to day feel good tho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I took some johnies to day feel good tho


clue an old fucker in? wut r johnies? gabba?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> clue an old fucker in? wut r johnies? gabba?


gaba I learned johnies from jail I like 2 call it that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> gaba I learned johnies from jail I like 2 call it that


thanx. that drug is a mystery to me. way i came up, wen u took drugs there was no question in your mind if you took drugs. different strokes different folks i guess.


----------



## Xorkoth

I want to take some gabapentin today but I probably should wait longer, I'm almost out and want to avoid withdrawal.  I am starting to like them more than phenibut, because phenibut is rougher on the body and can cause irritation sometimes, whereas gabapentin is super smooth and makes me feel serene every time.  Great recipe for a good, happy day.  I like drugs that are day enhancers more than drugs that are really strong, anymore.  Usually anyway.


----------



## Painful One

HELLO!!

YAY for me!!!
I just got a brand new nice as hell mattress set delivered to my garage!
I wasn’t expecting them until tomorrow.

Mmmmmmm.....men! 
LOL! 
I am going crazy in my house alone!
It was nice to see some good looking men.
I could tell they were happy to see me too!
Pajamas and all. LOL!


----------



## Painful One

Gabapentin and new mattress should help for my narcolepsy-chronic pain issue!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I want to take some gabapentin today but I probably should wait longer, I'm almost out and want to avoid withdrawal.  I am starting to like them more than phenibut, because phenibut is rougher on the body and can cause irritation sometimes, whereas gabapentin is super smooth and makes me feel serene every time.  Great recipe for a good, happy day.  I like drugs that are day enhancers more than drugs that are really strong, anymore.  Usually anyway.


just go get a bottle?


----------



## Xorkoth

They're prescription-only, I can't just go get one.  Typically I've ordered them via an overseas pharmacy which works fine, but I got some overseas pharms seized a little while back so now I can't order international to my house anymore.

Also I want to get back to no drug dependencies.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My therapist is actually pretty cool in the sense that she didn't write down a personality disorder on my paper, only substance abuse. She said she should have, but if she did the court would look at me funny.
> 
> I'm getting dismissed in June man i'm really not worried about it but i appreciate the heads up.


bro therapist, you get in her pants?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> They're prescription-only, I can't just go get one.  Typically I've ordered them via an overseas pharmacy which works fine, but I got some overseas pharms seized a little while back so now I can't order international to my house anymore.
> 
> Also I want to get back to no drug dependencies.


yeah well you young folks make geometry out of taking drugs imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DO WUT FEELS GOOD. HR BB


----------



## BK38

God I'm so glad I haven't lived in the US (as a US/UK citizen) ... I'm sure I woulda been a felon many times over


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah well you young folks make geometry out of taking drugs imo



Back in my day you dropped acid, shot heroin then smoked crack and bothered people on the street!

Or at least I do


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Back in my day you dropped acid, shot heroin then smoked crack and bothered people on the street!


i hate math bro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

go with it imho


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate math bro



That's the ol Chicago 1, 2, 3


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> So what do you feel it means to be a psychopath?


That Im a half beast half machine. Idk. Its just something that is.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> That Im a half beast half machine. Idk. Its just something that is.



I have know a few psychopaths and they are brilliant in their ability to make money.
all of them self employed ...because who would hire them? LMAO!

As an Empath and highly sensitive creature, I admire their ability to just let shit roll off them.
They have taught me a lot.

Be who you are and do not worry about it Love!
❤


----------



## Painful One

Seriously, we ALL fit into some stupid made up “category” where psychology loves to stick a label on us.

Fuck that!

We are ALL part divine. Part of God himself!
and if nobody ever told you...then you ARE!


----------



## DopeM

So would you say we are in the "made up" group of god?


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i hate math bro


Meth on the other hand.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

fuckin cops are into something. sirens evrywhere


----------



## DopeM

Cock in the other 


















































































































Innit?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Meth on the other hand.....


we all bow to her


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> So would you say we are in the "made up" group of god?



made up group of God? Wat??

NO! We ARE part of I AM!

just get it on with your bad self and don’t worry about all this “labeling” crap!


----------



## Painful One

I am a creator! 
My daughter is proof.

and so are you all!


----------



## DopeM

Except for the gays, amirite?


----------



## Painful One

DopeM said:


> Except for the gays, amirite?



I have no judgement there.
I love one another and that is it.


----------



## schizopath

I hope CoasTwoCoast is ok. Been worried about her today since I know shes currently having intense etizolam withdrawals.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Painful One said:


> I am a creator!
> My daughter is proof.
> 
> and so are you all!


my kid's a dick


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I hope CoasTwoCoast is ok. Been worried about her today since I know shes currently having intense etizolam withdrawals.



Likewise.  She was taking pretty big doses and ran out and her posts before she stopped posting were quite garbled.  If anyone has any knowledge, it would be nice to know if she's okay.


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> I have know a few psychopaths and they are brilliant in their ability to make money.
> all of them self employed ...because who would hire them? LMAO!
> 
> As an Empath and highly sensitive creature, I admire their ability to just let shit roll off them.
> They have taught me a lot.
> 
> Be who you are and do not worry about it Love!
> ❤


Yeah Ive been thinking of ways how I could study something so I could be self employed. Pretty much everyone in my immediate family owns a successful company. And I was too schizo to even grow weed properly.

Yeah it aint called the psychopathic wisdom for nothing.


----------



## DopeM

Or is adoption part of the creation process now?


I'm jk, the gays are great at creating; theatre, dance, drama, blowjobs, colorful signs, parades, and bunches of stuff


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Yeah Ive been thinking of ways how I could study something so I could be self employed. Pretty much everyone in my immediate family owns a successful company. And I was too schizo to even grow weed properly.
> 
> Yeah it aint called the psychopathic wisdom for nothing.


Stop studying and do

It is the best form of study ime


----------



## DopeM

Just satiribg in the creation bit no worries


----------



## Xorkoth

Let's not post incriminating stuff about what we may or may not be selling.... kthx


----------



## DopeM

Well, uh, that's not quite what I meant but it isn't the worst thing you could do


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuckin cops are into something. sirens evrywhere


ACAB


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Well, uh, that's not quite what I meant but it isn't the worst thing you could do


You wanna buy some poems? I can sell them in bulk.


----------



## Xorkoth

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ACAB



Ass Cockroaches Are Back?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

All cops Are Bastards


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> You wanna buy some poems? I can sell them in bulk.



I'll take 2 keys of poems, please.  But only if it's that fire.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> I'll take 2 keys of poems, please.  But only if it's that fire.


love is like  sand and swords 
happiness is of blisters an sores 
( the man with 1 shoe )


----------



## DopeM

Yes, only if it's that inferno Dante been pushin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I'll take 2 keys of poems, please.  But only if it's that fire.


fire dope. miss that. no internet required iirc.


----------



## DopeM

Yea, xork there are plenty of non incriminating drugs schizo could be slangin

Love, oxygen, nitrous, amyl nitrates, dopaminergic poetry, etc.


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fire dope. miss that. no internet required iirc.


You can do H without shitposting?


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> Love


----------



## DopeM

This is the content I come to bl for ^^^


----------



## Shady's Fox

MAN

what da fuck

am so fuckin bored

+ there aren't any good harm-reduction questions these days. I've browsed through and my eyes didn't catch anything.


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM BOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Shady's Fox

......


----------



## DopeM

You didn't even abswwry domestic violence questions GTFO


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> MAN
> 
> what da fuck
> 
> am so fuckin bored
> 
> + there aren't any good harm-reduction questions these days. I've browsed through and my eyes didn't catch anything.


Lets have sex and fight 5 minutes later. Thats my specialty.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


>


they live we sleep


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> AM BOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



8====== D~~~ ( . )( . )


----------



## Shady's Fox

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> ......



Shady, you so crazy, fuck wit me bruh, bring it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

GO HOME


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> GO HOME


I am home, what are you doing in my house???


----------



## Shady's Fox

LICK MA TOES


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> LICK MA TOES



With pleasure


----------



## Shady's Fox

WHY U SO R3TARD3D BR0


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> All cops Are Bastards


i dont like them iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

@ghostandthedarknes 

Save me from these virgins

Shelther me, under your hoodie. 

I bring some seeds

u bring some beer


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:
			
		

> I don't got no weed, but here's some seeds.  Now give me beer.  Also I'm a virgin



fify


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> @ghostandthedarknes
> 
> Save me from these virgins
> 
> Shelther me, under your hoodie.
> 
> I bring some seeds
> 
> u bring some beer


wuts a vigin bro


----------



## Shady's Fox

now gimme ur mom


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> now gimme ur mom


The long con


----------



## BK38

@Shady's Fox , his mom been given


----------



## Shady's Fox

yawn


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> now gimme ur mom



You should just use your mom, she's a total whore iirc, and I know you two have a long sexual history.


----------



## BK38

Yeah,

Mic I DO
DistiLL
i CAN
fulfill the BILL
Congress...
statute of the mind... of a statesman
w/ the Master Plan
Afghanistan -> Stan
more like EM
people of?
People of Nowhere
Stan

Fuck you shady


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Yeah Ive been thinking of ways how I could study something so I could be self employed. Pretty much everyone in my immediate family owns a successful company. And I was too schizo to even grow weed properly.
> 
> Yeah it aint called the psychopathic wisdom for nothing.


Start a Landscape business.

Poetry is not going to cut it.

Poetry in motion just might!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> You should just use your mom, she's a total whore iirc, and I know you two have a long sexual history.


he'll " you can come on over  a fuck my sister "


----------



## Shady's Fox

don't bully me


----------



## schizopath

Painful One said:


> Start a Landscape business.
> 
> Poetry is not going to cut it.
> 
> Poetry in motion just might!


I cant take that amount of stress anymore. I tried uni but the stress was just too much. And since I am back to wanting money I ll just do what I did for years.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> don't bully me



I only bully because I know you can take it, it builds character and you're as retarded as moi


----------



## Shady's Fox

omg he's retarded

he was fo real

wtf

how can u say stuff like this

its wow

errything


----------



## schizopath

Psychopathy is the last step in evolution but autism is the next step


----------



## Shady's Fox

and schizopath aka the Nick's the last


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## schizopath

Whats wrong with the current model


----------



## BK38

Harder, better, faster, stronger


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Whats wrong with the current model



Shhh, you wake the kids.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Shhh, you wake the kids.


Youre the one waking them cause you mutter my name in your sleep


----------



## Shady's Fox

am sleepy

..\


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Harder, better, faster, stronger


HELL FUCKING YEAH!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> HELL FUCKING YEAH!



u know






Actual vibe:


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't y'all ever get tired. Geez, wtf.

well, my actual vibe's this.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Whats wrong with the current model



Well... a lot of things but this sums it up:


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Actual vibe:


But I do and thats the problem. Psychopathy means higher vulnerability. That song/comment wasnt aimed at you, I actually like you. Lets not fight.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't y'all ever get tired. Geez, wtf.
> 
> well, my actual vibe's this.



You earn like 10000+ point for the Kettenkarussell


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> But I do and thats the problem. Psychopathy means higher vulnerability. That song/comment wasnt aimed at you, I actually like you. Lets not fight.


Uh.... Not trying to fight my man, not saying you don't understand, was just on a more mellow vibe is all.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> Uh.... Not trying to fight my man


" first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club second rule is...."


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> " first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club second rule is...."



YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

" losing all hope was freedom"


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> " losing all hope was freedom"



Feel the caustic burn son


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

id fight Lincoln


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


Yes. Give me that 1700/1800s simulator!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Big Dick Simulator 2020


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Yes. Give me that 1700/1800s simulator!



Welcome to my mind... I told you I grew up in China... I see whirling dragons behind closed eyelids.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Welcome to my mind... I told you I grew up in China... I see whirling dragons behind closed eyelids.


I always felt cohesion/connection with samurais and shit cause "honor was everything"...


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky

You’ve never been to Compton beavis


----------



## Police Detective

schizopath said:


> Oh shit



No need to worry.

We've been following you for a while now.

We are on the lookout for psychopaths who deal with drugs, and my oh my do you fit what we're looking for, to a T.

You keep spilling us information. I would caution you to slow your roll, but it is in fact very helpful for us.

We have a team in Finland as I speak. Narrowing down your location by the minute.

See you soon.


----------



## Xorkoth

Police Detective said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> We've been following you for a while now.
> 
> We are on the lookout for psychopaths who deal with drugs, and my oh my do you fit what we're looking for, to a T.
> 
> You keep spilling us information. I would caution you to slow your roll, but it is in fact very helpful for us.
> 
> We have a team in Finland as I speak. Narrowing down your location by the minute.
> 
> See you soon.



More like Police Defective.  amirite?  nawmean?


----------



## Hylight

did they close down the tank plant in detroit ?

now what !?

that just triggered me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You do realize your just a dog on a leash? Be careful who you talk to you may never know who has relatives in high places.  Btw your IP address tells me everything I need to know about you. 





Police Detective said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> We've been following you for a while now.
> 
> We are on the lookout for psychopaths who deal with drugs, and my oh my do you fit what we're looking for, to a T.
> 
> You keep spilling us information. I would caution you to slow your roll, but it is in fact very helpful for us.
> 
> We have a team in Finland as I speak. Narrowing down your location by the minute.
> 
> See you soon.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lol they just showing force. 





Hylight said:


> did they close down the tank plant in detroit ?
> 
> now what !?
> 
> that just triggered me.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I always felt cohesion/connection with samurais and shit cause "honor was everything"...



Tis Japan for Samurais, but I agree, honor is everything.


----------



## schizopath

Police Detective said:


> No need to worry.
> 
> We've been following you for a while now.
> 
> We are on the lookout for psychopaths who deal with drugs, and my oh my do you fit what we're looking for, to a T.
> 
> You keep spilling us information. I would caution you to slow your roll, but it is in fact very helpful for us.
> 
> We have a team in Finland as I speak. Narrowing down your location by the minute.
> 
> See you soon.


I promise I wont wake the neighbors with my explosives if you ever show up to my door


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

she said she doesn't take pills. but she took them.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don’t either 





Hylight said:


> she said she doesn't take pills. but she took them.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't even know what pills are.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah Im not that much of a career criminal that I would have rigged my apartment with explosives. Though its a great idea I must say. If they ever start taking psychopaths in a custody I will do it (though cheating the tests is too easy)


----------



## Hylight

wear  gloves in extremophile situations !!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I promise I wont wake the neighbors with my explosives if you ever show up to my door



What she said, ware gloves when you set the explosives ^^^


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> What she said, where gloves when you set the explosives ^^^


Naa, polices already stopped following me last year. I dont think Im in their radar anymore.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> God I'm so glad I haven't lived in the US (as a US/UK citizen) ... I'm sure I woulda been a felon many times over


big fuckin deai.  You can't legally own a gun or vote.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Naa, polices already stopped following me last year. I dont think Im in their radar anymore.



That's what the Poliisi want you to think


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> big fuckin deai.  You can't legally own a gun or vote.



Uhhhhh I can, heard of an Absentee ballot? Also not a felon so... waiting period and I have a firearm in my hand. Wrong on both counts.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Uhhhhh I can, heard of an Absentee ballot? Also not a felon so... waiting period and I have a firearm in my hand. Wrong on both counts.


no niqqa i ain't  wrong.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no niqqa i ain't  wrong.



Have tested both so, know you are.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You and me both buddy 





Xorkoth said:


> I don't even know what pills are.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> That's what the Poliisi want you to think


I will find it out in a week. I have thought some proof systems ready and after last year I dont believe in bad luck anymore.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just like I will never die ghost is never wrong 





ghostandthedarknes said:


> no niqqa i ain't  wrong.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Have tested both so, know you are.


you've  tested and failed both legally


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I will find it out in a week. I have thought some proof systems ready and after last year I dont believe in bad luck anymore.



I know nothing about FInn 5-0, just fucking about


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you've  tested and failed both legally


lol. So wrong dude.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> lol. So wrong dude.


k. sorce?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ok I know you see my post give me fucking attention


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

cuz u lie


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> k. sorce?



Deez nuts


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> k. sorce?



Uh, my life? I've voted from overseas and have a US address and purchased a firearm?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Uh, my life? I've voted from overseas and have a US address and purchased a firearm?


whatever


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> whatever


COP OUT


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Uh, my life? I've voted from overseas and have a US address and purchased a firearm?




u aren't that safe my man, diz iz da internetha

da internetha's weird

like everything else

but da internethas knows ur locations

bcz internethas has other internethas aye


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> u aren't that safe my man, diz iz da internetha
> 
> da internetha's weird
> 
> like everything else
> 
> but da internethas knows ur locations
> 
> bcz internethas has other internethas aye



Iz ok, I have always kept it on the level. Never even fired my US gun beyond the range.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> COP OUT


no man.   Pretty sure I know the felonies in my jurisdiction you're just a dude on the Internet


----------



## Shady's Fox

Tssssssk


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Tssssssk


fuckin criminals


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no man.   Pretty sure I know the felonies in my jurisdiction you're just a dude on the Internet



All good, but... I'm international. You just don't know what you don't know.


----------



## schizopath

I always wanted to get caught (in a way). Maybe thats why I used to walk around my old apartment naked. Perv 2020.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> All good, but... I'm international. You just don't know what you don't know.


oh. u again.


----------



## Hylight

*i know i know that was just horrible *




HRC harm reduction coalition


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> *i know i know that was just horrible *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HRC harm reduction coalition


Did you ever shoot?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Did you ever shoot?


from the cunt !


----------



## Police Detective

Xorkoth said:


> More like Police Defective.  amirite?  nawmean?



Are you.. talking to _me_?

We are good at our jobs.

Nobody wants to catch a hippy with a stash of psychedelics, we go for psychopaths that trade hard drugs.

Be safe.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

i wanna sleep

but i cant

fuck

72hrs


----------



## Jabberwocky

What about the pothead playing farm simulator and paying his taxes 





Police Detective said:


> Are you.. talking to _me_?
> 
> We are good at our jobs.
> 
> Nobody wants to catch a hippy with a stash of psychedelics, we go for psychopaths that trade hard drugs.
> 
> Be safe.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh. u again.



Ignorance is bliss and you must be blissful.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


> from the cunt !



Like, ping pong balls?



Police Detective said:


> Are you.. talking to _me_?
> 
> We are good at our jobs.
> 
> Nobody wants to catch a hippy with a stash of psychedelics, we go for psychopaths that trade hard drugs.
> 
> Be safe.



Maybe you guys aren't so bad after all



Shady's Fox said:


> i wanna sleep
> 
> but i cant
> 
> fuck
> 
> 72hrs



This has been happening to me regularly for a while.  I find that when I lay down all night and try to sleep, I feel much better than when I stop trying and just stay up.  Even if I don't fall asleep all night.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Painful One

@CoastTwoCoast 
I hope you are okay.

I just wanted you to know I am thinking about you and I hope you are not feeling too bad.
I love you!


----------



## devilsgospel

Police Detective said:


> Are you.. talking to _me_?
> 
> We are good at our jobs.
> 
> Nobody wants to catch a hippy with a stash of psychedelics, we go for psychopaths that trade hard drugs.
> 
> Be safe.



Schizo you need to stop bringing the heat around here with your drug dealing shit talk. They're gonna bust my cock fighting ring because of you.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> whatever



We know that IL street law, don't bother with these European dandy wannabe toughs. Come round OUR HOOD and see how it be.


----------



## Blowmonkey

@schizopath


----------



## Blowmonkey

Hylight said:


>



Someone explain this one to me, I'm high and I don't get it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Worcestershire sauce is literally hard to say.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> This makes you a wannabe psychopath too... there's a reason Psychopath is not in the DSM.... Sociopath is tho. Been funny watching you guys bounce about that whole "Psychopath" term. Literally not a thing in proper medicine.


Psychopathy has been removed from the DSM, however it was in the DSM at one point in time, as was sadism and masochism.

To be quite honest, I think it may have been removed because there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Blowmonkey

madness00 said:


> Worcestershire sauce is literally hard to say.


lmao yehhhhhhhh 

I'm high.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Psychopathy has been removed from the DSM, however it was in the DSM at one point in time, as was sadism and masochism.
> 
> To be quite honest, I think it may have been removed because there is nothing they can do about it.



I'm inclined towards our present iterations, definitions and understandings. I don't think those were removed because "there is nothing they can do about it." More that we can refine and figure out a more accurate diagnosis - whether it's ASPD or Bipolar, Narcissism (in it's many forms) or a combination there-of. "Psychopath" as a term, whether it encompasses sadism or masochism, is too broad a stroke and a little archaic imo.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

it's the ppl that try and act normal that are the weirdest or the longer you know someone the weirder they seem everybody is fucked in my book


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> Psychopathy has been removed from the DSM, however it was in the DSM at one point in time, as was sadism and masochism.
> 
> To be quite honest, I think it may have been removed because there is nothing they can do about it.



There's a good reason for that. Psychopaths are NEVER diagnosed unless they are (most of the time) already in prison for multiple murders. Researching Ted Bundy gave me that theory. He was given the label psychopath and sadistic murderer after he was arrested. I dont think anyone can accurately call themself a psychopath and be right about it. It's a term professionals will use strictly after the fact.

Like I said before, a real psychopath will not look up a bunch of stuff on the internet and then outwardly label themself as one. They don't give a shit about labels. A real one would probably laugh at being called one.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> Schizo you need to stop bringing the heat around here with your drug dealing shit talk. They're gonna bust my cock fighting ring because of you.




I wouldn't worry about it, no one reads this shit at all


----------



## Gloomp

I believe you are most accurately describing sociopathy, not a psychopath.  I will not iterate further because I have to pee pee.


----------



## Gloomp

Wow Daisy, have more class when you write your location profile thingy.  Poor manners reveals the impurity of the .  Shame!!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

Gloomp said:


> Wow Daisy, have more class when you write your location profile thingy.  Poor manners reveals the impurity of the .  Shame!!!



Welcome noob, you have officially made an entrance.  Don't be fooled by Daisy's name, she bites.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

we all bite


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


>


papapapapa !!!!PiGS!!!!!!


----------



## devilsgospel

Gloomp said:


> Wow Daisy, have more class when you write your location profile thingy.  Poor manners reveals the impurity of the .  Shame!!!



Who the fuck is you talkin bout my girl like that

Welcome to the thunderdome


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I'm inclined towards our present iterations, definitions and understandings. I don't think those were removed because "there is nothing they can do about it." More that we can refine and figure out a more accurate diagnosis - whether it's ASPD or Bipolar, Narcissism (in it's many forms) or a combination there-of. "Psychopath" as a term, whether it encompasses sadism or masochism, is too broad a stroke and a little archaic imo.


Psychopath has nothing to do with sadism or masochism. 

Psychopathy has not disappeared from psychology, it is merely under an umbrella term of antisocial personality disorder 









						Psychopathy: A Clinical Diagnosis
					

The most dangerous antisocial personality disorder.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> Who the fuck is you talkin bout my girl like that
> 
> Welcome to the thunderdome






2 mane enter one man leaves


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> Welcome noob, you have officially made an entrance.  Don't be fooled by Daisy's name, she bites.



I do not.


----------



## Xorkoth

With your squirrel teeth


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

So...how about them drug deals are they cool now?


----------



## devilsgospel

Nothing like snorting Lyrica off your bathroom sink counter

I'm so bored and alone


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> So...how about them drug deals are they cool now?



If you feel so strongly that something is going on that shouldn't be, like I said please report those posts.  I didn't see any drug dealing but if I missed it I'd like to know.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Psychopathy has been removed from the DSM, however it was in the DSM at one point in time, as was sadism and masochism.
> 
> To be quite honest, I think it may have been removed because there is nothing they can do about it.



That article literally proves my point. It's a bunch of factors (determined by this particular PHD); that are all ASPD-oriented traits. There's a reason that psychopathy doesn't exist as a legitimate diagnosis, it's far too vague and encompasses far too many traits. It's a bit of a catch-all diagnosis.


----------



## Gloomp

devilsgospel said:


> Who the fuck is you talkin bout my girl like that
> 
> Welcome to the thunderdome




"Your" girl?  Is this the unaired Twilight Zone episode plot we all missed?  And if indeed this ... "Daisy" character is a girl, I'd like to see face pics.  I have my own for trade; like a hostage negotiation.  Luckily i'm really hot, so I got the advantage here.  I'm in charge.

*establishes moral authority*


----------



## mal3volent

Gloomp said:


> "Your" girl?  Is this the unaired Twilight Zone episode plot we all missed?  And if indeed this ... "Daisy" character is a girl, I'd like to see face pics.  I have my own for trade; like a hostage negotiation.  Luckily i'm really hot, so I got the advantage here.  I'm in charge.
> 
> *establishes moral authority*



are you a "happy feet" fan?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> That article literally proves my point. It's a bunch of factors (determined by this particular PHD); that are all ASPD-oriented traits. There's a reason that psychopathy doesn't exist as a legitimate diagnosis, it's far too vague and encompasses far too many traits. It's a bit of a catch-all diagnosis.


We are both right. Just because it was removed from the DSM does not mean psychopathy *does not exist. *It is just no longer* a standalone diagnosis *and fits under the umbrella of ASPD.

"Since it is not an official diagnosis, psychopathy falls under the ASPD diagnosis"


----------



## Gloomp

mal3volent said:


> are you a "happy feet" fan?



i SEEN IT IN THEATRESS ... WHOOPS ... whooops, seen it in theatres when it came out, but my favorite is March of the Penguins.  I was hoping it'd be about Marching Killer Robot Penguins hell-bent on destroying Earth, but it was still good. 

I see you're a mod.  How come im trying to put a personal quote on my profile and it says "error, no can do, check browser ... " or something to that effect?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> If you feel so strongly that something is going on that shouldn't be, like I said please report those posts.  I didn't see any drug dealing but if I missed it I'd like to know.





Xorkoth said:


> If you feel so strongly that something is going on that shouldn't be, like I said please report those posts.  I didn't see any drug dealing but if I missed it I'd like to know.





Xorkoth said:


> If you feel so strongly that something is going on that shouldn't be, like I said please report those posts.  I didn't see any drug dealing but if I missed it I'd like to know.



Dies a deal ha


Xorkoth said:


> If you feel so strongly that something is going on that shouldn't be, like I said please report those posts.  I didn't see any drug dealing but if I missed it I'd like to know.




Please see pm 4 unrelated stuff, tbh it is a very weird look to see ppl who are seen as problematic  because they dare question authority etc at times pissed at a poster going too close to saying "Hey Im gonna deal meth in Finland can get rc" and admin seeing this and pulling the piss.

Fuck it, I'm gonna have a whack and not  stress about it, delete  "Lol seriously " from cep and leave "I'm gonna start dealing" in ndtitl, I think Im the sane one now.


----------



## schizopath

Ummm


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> This has been happening to me regularly for a while.  I find that when I lay down all night and try to sleep, I feel much better than when I stop trying and just stay up.  Even if I don't fall asleep all night.




Yeah, sometimes it doesn't work but sometimes it does./


----------



## schizopath

Propably getting spotify back next week. Only listened to music from youtube for months and it has significantly dumbed down the bands I have listened.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Propably getting spotify back next week. Only listened to music from youtube for months and it has significantly dumbed down the bands I have listened.



literally don’t think I could survive without Spotify. I listen to music all day and need it to fall asleep. Spotify is amazing, I’ve like 50 playlists for all of my 50 different moods


----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah, I love music too. Generally speaking I listen to anything from pop to deathcore but with only youtube its been mainly rap.


----------



## schizopath

Maybe its finally the time that I turn into a satanist. Not that devil worshipping shit but a true satanist.


----------



## JessFR

BK38 said:


> God I'm so glad I haven't lived in the US (as a US/UK citizen) ... I'm sure I woulda been a felon many times over



Neat, I'm a dual citizen too.


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> Maybe its finally the time that I turn into a satanist. Not that devil worshipping shit but a true satanist.



Pfft. Laaaame. 

Devil worshipers are cool.


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> Pfft. Laaaame.
> 
> Devil worshipers are cool.


Devil worshippers are just god believers with different system.


----------



## schizopath

Now that I think of it this is already how I see things.


----------



## JessFR

This is exactly why I said lame.

In my experience laveyan Satanists are mostly just a bunch of ultra liberals trying to infuriate their conservative parents via a glorified branding exercise. 

"kindness to those *that deserve it*"

And by deserve it they mean "anyone I like".
Which is to say anyone who entirely agrees with them. 

Don't be a laveyen satanist Schizo, you're too cool for it.


----------



## JessFR

Besides, you don't need some transparent display of rebellion against society, none of us do.

We have drugs. :D


----------



## schizopath

Im not a liberal at any means. I think 90% of population should be killed so the rest had a chance to survive. Or just limit breeding. I dont need to and I cant infuriate my parents since they are psychopaths. I guess I could try to shock my mother but why would I do that.

Everyone deserves kindness unless they are rapists etc... 

I really just found those satanism sentences to be pretty wise, Im not gonna start preaching them to people or anything.


----------



## schizopath

JessFR said:


> Besides, you don't need some transparent display of rebellion against society, none of us do.
> 
> We have drugs. :D


Youre right.


----------



## CFC

the mosquitoes are back today, swarms of the fuckers 

time to shut all my windows and die from carbon dioxide poisoning


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

CFC said:


> the mosquitoes are back today, swarms of the fuckers
> 
> time to shut all my windows and die from carbon dioxide poisoning


time for the net masks


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> Im not a liberal at any means. I think 90% of population should be killed so the rest had a chance to survive. Or just limit breeding. I dont need to and I cant infuriate my parents since they are psychopaths. I guess I could try to shock my mother but why would I do that.
> 
> Everyone deserves kindness unless they are rapists etc...
> 
> I really just found those satanism sentences to be pretty wise, Im not gonna start preaching them to people or anything.



Yea that's the thing, a lot of satanist principles are pretty easy to endorse. That's why there's no reason to wrap them up under a satanic brand. That's just so that it offends Christians. 

Not than offending Christians isn't a worthy goal, but if you do it by repeating an ideology at them you're kinda missing the point.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JessFR said:


> Yea that's the thing, a lot of satanist principles are pretty easy to endorse. That's why there's no reason to wrap them up under a satanic brand. That's just so that it offends Christians.
> 
> Not than offending Christians isn't a worthy goal, but if you do it by repeating an ideology at them you're kinda missing the point.


has anyone seen the documentary Hail satan is very good, hail satan embrace your sins


----------



## schizopath

Baphomet embraces your knowledge and power.


----------



## MsDiz

I keep a copy of the satanic bible by my front door and I love whipping it out when the Mormans call. I enjoy watching their shocked little faces.  
It was given to me years ago for a joke. It’s actually quite a good read and it’s more Christian than Christianity.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Baphomet embraces your knowledge and power.


it's a good doc the satanas put baphomet next 2 the 10 commandments it good shit


----------



## Hylight

EEEEEEeeeeee Ewwwwwweeeeeeee 
eeeeewe


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


> EEEEEEeeeeee Ewwwwwweeeeeeee
> eeeeewe


looks like me when I was a baby


----------



## Hylight

sewerslide.666mg said:


> looks like me when I was a baby


*SWEET ! *


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I almost looked like mogly from the jungle book when my hair grew alike mop head


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My sister always asked what happened to me, as I used to be adorable but then started calling her a bitch once I learned the word.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> My sister always asked what happened to me, as I used to be adorable but then started calling her a bitch once I learned the word.


Well is she a bitch?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She grew out of it.

But she used to tease me a lot. Until I strangled her with her hoodie.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

We really need a new bluelight fight drama thread.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> We really need a new bluelight fight drama thread.



Fuck you

How bout that


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Round 4 are we on?

DG vs. LadyAlk?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Round 4 are we on?
> 
> DG vs. LadyAlk?



More like LadyAlcoholic, amirite?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Heyoo.

Let's get this on!


----------



## schizopath

If the devil gives you power good for you. I just couldnt do it personally.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

fight mother flux


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Haven't done my taxes _i'm too turnt up._

Just kidding - i got 1,500 back and spent it on droogs that i can't use until June.


----------



## schizopath

When I had a "god psychosis" I was smiling like a devil cause all those voices perfectly lined up with my ego


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

sewerslide.666mg said:


> fight mother flux



Jared Leto is in fucking everything.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> If the devil gives you power good for you. I just couldnt do it personally.



Bitch I am the devil the devil and I can't go to heaven nahh I can't go to heaven nahhh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Is that some cheesy ass song?


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Bitch I am the devil the devil and I can't go to heaven nahh I can't go to heaven nahhh


Thats the spirit!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

"I am the devil and I'm here to do the devils work"


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> don't bully me


Fuckin hell u sound just like scizo


----------



## Soso78

Delicate little flower


----------



## schizopath

Psychopathy in a nutshell as I have learned


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're avatar is so good.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> You're avatar is so good.


Nice ain’t it I’m happy with it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Get lost, TOOL!!

I'M GUNNA BITE YOUR DICK OFF.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Get lost, TOOL!!
> 
> I'M GUNNA BITE YOUR DICK OFF.


Try it and I’ll face fuck u till choke on ur own vomit


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Is that some cheesy ass song?


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'M GUNNA BITE YOUR DICK OFF.


160iq move


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I actually took the WAIS IQ test one time.

Did pretty good.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> 160iq move


If Eatin dick make u clever Ur mom must be a genius


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Heyoo.

Sososo saucy.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ That's fucking dope.

Soso should make bird avatar.


----------



## schizopath

Must...Not...Start...Drama...


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> Fuckin hell u sound just like scizo




U sound like ur mom  

y0


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes yes i love it


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> U sound like ur mom
> 
> y0


Ur mom sound like ur mom. Oooooohh
How’s the R8 u bulshitting cock womble?


----------



## Shady's Fox

If you talk nice maybe I'll answer

xD


----------



## Shady's Fox

tananaa...

nah

lemme hear shh aw sing it

what we do now


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> If you talk nice maybe I'll answer
> 
> xD


Sorry I don’t do nice. I’m only nice to ur mom


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> sometimes we need to get out of our comfort zone to develop.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

I want a girl whos ready to steal from the shop for the hell of it and can counter my lecture about some little known deity by another lecture about some other deity.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me 5 staring Jordan on Expert in high school - no bullshit:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This parts dope though:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> Fuck you
> 
> How bout that


Cash me outside,how bou da?

I only drink cause I have to look at your mother's vagene


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> We really need a new bluelight fight drama thread.


Fight me bro


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Hey @BK38, how’s the dick pox? Itchy elbows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Wizard



I'm not stupid enough to fuck your old lady without a rubber, ergo, no dick pox.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I will be absent for a bit: Gotta re-flash phone , re-root  and all that shit. Acting up and wanna pinpoint the cause... I got a cure for it... 1200mg pregab, couple hits of so-so hard, great weed and a quiet atmosphere (other than hearing metal gear in background from wife playing).
Got a lot to read after flashing. Never ends, man... never ends.
See ya'll innabit be safe and blessings all around.
1


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> Gotta re-flash phone , re-root  and all that shit.


I thought I was gonna do all that last year, but I'm too stupid to transfer my old data to my new one, so I gave up. Is android pie even new anymore? I don't know. Fucking smartphones.


----------



## DopeM

502 is just too much


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> GABA GABA GABA BABA GABA GABA GABA  GABAPENTIN


you sound exactly like SWIM CATs toddler

except it's more of a MEOWBA MEAWBAH HELLOABO MEEEEOOOWWWWW MEWWWOAOWOWAOWA MEAWAPENTin LET ME OUT ASSHOLE


----------



## Ganjcat

mal3volent said:


> *ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> _all the rules still apply here,  but if you get offended easily there are other threads..._
> 
> This is the place for:
> 
> off topic chat
> posting dumb shit when you're high af
> posting dumb shit when you're sober
> flirting
> emotional break downs
> pretty much anything else.
> 
> etc.


But what if I don't post when sober?


----------



## DopeM

it's been covered dickhead,


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> it's been covered dickhead,


He dont reads too goods.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> I want a girl whos ready to steal from the shop for the hell of it and can counter my lecture about some little known deity by another lecture about some other deity.



Junkie brewsters are a dime a dozen..

If she steals from the shop, she'll steal from you.


----------



## Blowmonkey

She might steal his virginity.


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> She might steal his virginity.


I thought shady's mom already did that ?


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> People thonk that you are the psychopath here?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Talk amongst yourself


Learn to interpret poll results.

I'm the psychopath.

Dont be stepping on my accolades dawg !


----------



## Blowmonkey

@Shady's Mom gets around


The Wizard of the Creek said:


> do you think?


barely


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> @Shady's Mom gets around


I dont always wear condoms, but when I do, its with Shady's Mom


----------



## Blowmonkey

I know it's real because of the cigar.


----------



## devilsgospel

Just sitting here drinking this beer thinking: "hey this would be better if it had opium in it"


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Just sitting here drinking this beer thinking: "hey this would be better if it had opium in it"


I used to put liquid morphine in my drinks.

Self degrading junkie behavior.


----------



## SS373dOH

SS373dOH said:


> I used to put liquid morphine in my drinks.
> 
> Self degrading junkie behavior.


I was addict for 10 years, now Im not.

Malibupasseges.gif


----------



## Tubbs

Morphine makes everything better


----------



## Xorkoth

Just clicking into this thread causes you to have sex with Shady's Mom.  I'm always rubbered up when I hang out in here.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Just clicking into this thread causes you to have sex with Shady's Mom.  I'm always rubbered up when I hang out in here.



Gotta wear one just to be in this thread


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh shit tubbs, sorry man you got the mega-clap now 

We should put up a sign...


----------



## Tubbs

Xorkoth said:


> Oh shit tubbs, sorry man you got the mega-clap now
> 
> We should put up a sign...


Who do you think gave it to her?


----------



## Xorkoth

Mega-clap makes you immune to STDs iirc, lucky you.


----------



## Tubbs

Well, it burns like hades when I piss and takes 15 minutes to drain the ol main vein, but small price to pay for the anti aids.


----------



## SS373dOH

Tubbs said:


> Who do you think gave it to her?


I thought it was like Revlon, and maybe she was born with it..


----------



## BK38




----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


>


Couldn't help but notice the lack of an ashtray. 

Does this knockoff Aubrey have a case of the fuckits and is ashing on the floor ?


----------



## Gloomp

_"Young blood joins this forum
And quickly he's subdued
Through constant pained disgrace
The green boy learns BL's rules

With time the noob get banned.
This whipping boy done wrong.
Deprived of all his posts
The young man struggles on and on he's known
A vow unto his own,
That never from this day
His avatar they'll take away ...

What noob felt,
What noob known
Never shined through in what I've shown.
Never be.
Never see.
So I dub the banhammer-given." _


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Couldn't help but notice the lack of an ashtray.
> 
> Does this knockoff Aubrey have a case of the fuckits and is ashing on the floor ?



Probably. She'll just ash on the floor, pop a dex or maybe one of Mommy's little helpers and vacuum it up later. The apathy is strong.


----------



## BK38

Gloomp said:


> _"Young blood joins this forum
> And quickly he's subdued
> Through constant pained disgrace
> The green boy learns BL's rules
> 
> With time the noob get banned.
> This whipping boy done wrong.
> Deprived of all his posts
> The young man struggles on and on he's known
> A vow unto his own,
> That never from this day
> His avatar they'll take away ...
> 
> What noob felt,
> What noob known
> Never shined through in what I've shown.
> Never be.
> Never see.
> So I dub the banhammer-given." _



You're new yeah? Just fyi, we have a whole forum called "Words" that you might like if you're into poetry, writing etc. This is the  Abyss and just about anything goes, so it's cool here too. Welcome.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## thegreenhand




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is exactly why Christian h8te the gay cause... It’s gross


----------



## BK38

I think I'm gonna make pizza from scratch today. It's 6am and I've given up on going back to sleep, takes all day to proof the dough properly anyways....I'm gonna take a shot of vodka and knead me some dough and listen to some podcasts.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## SS373dOH

Hylight said:


>


You are to images, as what shady is to words.


----------



## Gloomp

I'm pretty sure no one is familiar with Harvey Pekar, a slice-of-life comic book writer from Cleveland who also worked as a hospital accounting clerk.  Harvey Pekar is just about the embodiment of the American Dream.







He was on Letterman about 5 times, all whilst still being poor and still having to work a "normal job", and each and every appearance he wholesaled himself as an invective asshole who shit all over Letterman and his audience.  He held Letterman to a opprobrium standard, constantly hinting he's stupid daft prat.  Each appearance he became more and more aggressive, stating his audience couldn't read and ripped on GE (Letterman's parent network partner) being sued and listing illegal company violations.  One episode, they just literally kicked him off stage and went to break.


----------



## Stark

Gloomp said:


> I'm pretty sure no one is familiar with Harvey Pekar



I remember hearing that he died, and thinking I should watch American Splendor, but I didn't, and still haven't.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Gloomp

Stark said:


> I remember hearing that he died, and thinking I should watch American Splendor, but I didn't, and still haven't.





Hylight said:


>




You two are good dudes!  American Splendor film and comics got rave reviews.  Harvey was such a boss.


----------



## Stark

Gloomp said:


> opprobrium



Damn, I actually had to look that one up.

Impressive.

I'm putting you on the list.


----------



## schizopath

Blah, too much shit talk not enough stimulies.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

You dont need emotions to dance, just good music.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> You dont need emotions to dance, just good music.



Both is the best combo


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Both is the best combo


Sometimes I loan emotions from music. Yeah I "can" feel all emotions too, just not often.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Sometimes I loan emotions from music. Yeah I "can" feel all emotions too, just not often.



Yeah dude, that's...just how most of us are. At least in the druggie push it to the craziest extreme of existence type ppl are haha. I find an enormous amount of solace in music.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> At least in the druggie push it to the craziest extreme of existence type ppl are haha.


Agreed. Its literally on or off.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Agreed. Its literally on or off.



Go with more "ON" than "OFF" - thank me later. I'm still coming down there to roll around in the snow nekkid high af w/ some friends after this Covid shit my man. Just hope you'll be part of the party haha It's gonna happen either way


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

SAD!

The thrill of the chase gets me high every time
Sadly its my way of being
Self acceptance is like self harm
It makes me a passenger in my car


----------



## devilsgospel

Anyone else like their bedroom as cold as a tomb? Like 60F is perfect. Colder than Shady's mom's tit.


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Anyone else like their bedroom as cold as a tomb? Like 60F is perfect. Colder than Shady's mom's tit.



So long as you have some nice blankets to hide under


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> So long as you have some nice blankets to hide under



I have one thin one and like a small fluffy one. I'm a lizard person.


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> Colder than Shady's mom's tit.



She's still alive and bitchin'


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Blah, too much shit talk not enough stimulies.



My stimulies have been shipping out of the NL... heard the mail there is real slow so I hope they actually arrive next week and not like 2 or 3 weeks from now.  I'm jonesing like a MF


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The day i get my case dismissed i'm gunna chew up 200mg vyvanse, crush up a addy 30, and toot as needed.

Actually no, i'm gunna do a shot of meth first.

WAIT NO.. i have crack!!

Lol.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I will love myself with a nice 4g Scooby Snack.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck it Im gonna go out for a walk


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> The day i get my case dismissed i'm gunna chew up 200mg vyvanse, crush up a addy 30, and toot as needed.
> 
> Actually no, i'm gunna do a shot of meth first.
> 
> WAIT NO.. i have crack!!
> 
> Lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuckin' ROFL.


----------



## Xorkoth

If I had your stash right now, I'd be doing some of the meth.  God I've been craving stims so bad lately.


----------



## schizopath

Id do that crack since I have never actually smoked it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah I have a gram of meth from a good friend. I shot 100mg and was good for hours and I usually do 300 and feel that way so it's fire. Then I have a couple points of meth off the street which will be hit or miss.

The crack should be okay I got it from a reliable source.

But really itching for the Vyvanse, IDK why. Well I haven't had it since college and I only took one and liked it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*blushes cuz madness online*


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> She's still alive and bitchin'


quit it . quit it NOW ♡


----------



## Gloomp

Schizopath posts like the Covid-19 of BL.  Luckily you're not obnoxious like those toff's in P&S.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> quit it . quit it NOW ♡



gtfo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> *blushes cuz madness online*



I'm at work.

I'm essential, NBD.


----------



## Shady's Fox

oooooohhhhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox

yoooo

I wanna roast someone

come on


----------



## Stark

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

ur sister jerks me off durin her period


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> ur sister jerks me off durin her period


that's hot...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Stark said:


> I'm your huckleberry




you're a good kid, Stark.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


>


what flick is that.... I like her


----------



## Stark

Sin City.

The late, great Brittany Murphy.


----------



## Stark

Shady's Fox said:


> you're a good kid, Stark.



Shitty adult though


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Gloomp

Stark said:


> I'm your huckleberry




I play Torb, but that new character selection system is so preposterously bonkers that I had to quit Overwatch in favor of game developers who actually give a shit about freedom of choice.  Torbjurn is so cute!  I wanna hug and pinch his cheek!


----------



## Ganjcat

Gloomp said:


> You labeled your thread "Unserious", then said "no shit talking."  I cannot tell you how many blokes ive passed in my life who proclaims, "Hey, im a cool guy!" but make one slight towards them or another and instantly the same blowhards are like, "Hey, that's not cool, man."


Fuck you


----------



## Ganjcat

madness00 said:


> Daisy got @Mr.Deeds beat, _hard_.
> 
> How does it feel?


I read about some 40 yr old stripper who fucked a hundred men separately in one day I think we have a culpruit madness


----------



## Ganjcat

I got so much energy me with energy and internet= bad combo trololol


----------



## Gloomp

Ganjcat said:


> Fuck you









"We need to have a talk."


----------



## Ganjcat

Hylight said:


> ahh ha. she's on the water diet !


Are you a celebrity?


----------



## Gloomp

Ganjcat said:


> I got so much energy me with energy and internet= bad combo trololol



asl pics?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Stark said:


> Brittany Murphy.


Seriously hot girl.  One of two girls I would FUCK hard.  

Like relentlessly, all night and into the next day/weekend/week...


----------



## Ganjcat

Gloomp said:


> "We need to have a talk."


Whoa whoa didn't see that coming


----------



## Ganjcat

Gloomp said:


> asl pics?


Wot u tellin me bro


----------



## Ganjcat

GUY GONNA HOLA ME
JUST GOT BK FROM A ROBBERY
ITS NOTA GAME IT IS NOT MONOPOLY
REMEMBER WHEN YOU TRY A POP AT ME
CUS IM MORE SICK THAN BRUCE LEE


----------



## Shady's Fox

Pete, does ur parents know you hang around here?


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> Pete, does ur parents know you hang around here?


Yeah of course I'm a real bad man


----------



## Ganjcat

Hylight said:


> yay


shhhhh little girl one day you will have something comparable


----------



## Ganjcat

You to Shady


----------



## Hylight

Ganjcat said:


> shhhhh little girl one day you will have something comparable


never.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ganjcat said:


> You to Shady




Whatcha want, kido


----------



## Ganjcat

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Yep.


Btw fucked up beyond are you still on/off the gear? If so how are you coping with everything going on


----------



## Gloomp

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I fuckin hate fake tits. They're supposed to wobble and flobble - not look like footballs stuck under the skin. The scars look shit as well...




And small boobs are underrated.  They signal youth and purity.


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> Whatcha want, kido


An easy life like you I can tell when I'm talking to someone who never had to work a hard day in their life that's why I don't like you because you was born with a silver spoon up your bum


----------



## Ganjcat

Gloomp said:


> And small boobs are underrated.  They signal youth and purity.


I thought I was the only one who seen it that way everyone else think big tits = good


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Gloomp said:


> And small boobs are underrated.  They signal youth and purity.



They signal jailbait...


----------



## Shady's Fox

This Pikachu screaming left and right.. haha


----------



## Ganjcat

Ganjcat said:


> I thought I was the only one who seen it that way everyone else think big tits = good


I would never say this offline though as I would be laughed at


----------



## Ganjcat

Their are more to women then looks you gotta see how wealthy they are to


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ganjcat said:


> Btw fucked up beyond are you still on/off the gear? If so how are you coping with everything going on



I've been off the gear for 10 years mate - keep up  :D 

(Though I have recently developed a bit of a codeine habit again which I'm struggling to wean myself off atm)


----------



## Ganjcat

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I've been off the gear for 10 years mate - keep up  :D
> 
> (Though I have recently developed a bit of a codeine habit again which I'm struggling to wean myself off atm)


Seriously? Wow well done if it wasn't you I wouldn't believe you you used to IV to wow did you just get sick of it in the end after so many years like my old man?


----------



## Ganjcat

Hylight said:


> *♡♡ I remember you ! You help make bluelight
> shine. ☆ ☺*


Gay


----------



## Shady's Fox

let's ban codeine pete

we gonna hack ur computer pika pika


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ganjcat said:


> Seriously? Wow well done if it wasn't you I wouldn't believe you you used to IV to wow did you just get sick of it in the end after so many years like my old man?



Yeh, but it took me another 5 years to get off the methadone, so I've only been (relatively) 'clean' for about 5 years.

But recently stumbled across 300 x 30mg codeine tablets. Shit happens...


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> let's ban codeine pete
> 
> we gonna hack ur computer pika pika



lol what's the pikachu joke I don't get it . Funny though


----------



## devilsgospel

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> They signal jailbait...



Thanks for saying it

I was reading through here going what in the fuck are yall talkin bout


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

devilsgospel said:


> Thanks for saying it
> 
> I was reading through here going what in the fuck are yall talkin bout



Of course, I don't mean to denigrate mature ladies who are not so well endowed, but saying that small boobies "signal youth and purity" is like saying "I'm a fuckin nonce"...


----------



## BK38




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I actually don't mind small tits. Good rebound when slapping them.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I actually don't mind small tits. Good rebound when slapping them.



Yeah I mean you can like small tits but when you follow that up with "youth and purity" I'm gonna look at you different


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mhm.

I was just trying to change the topic slightly.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't talk shit bout tits

elevator tits are da shit


----------



## Shady's Fox

The abyss's so Shady.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Erich Generic


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Mhm.
> 
> I was just trying to change the topic slightly.



Fair enough

My last girlfriend had some big ol sloppy tits and she wasn't even fat either


----------



## BK38

@Shady's Fox Stop trying so hard you goddamn sim.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Don't fuck with Shady


----------



## Shady's Fox

my head starts vibrating

u dont wanna that to happen

DO YA

tone it down ayee

ur legs raisin up maan

stop man

stop shady fuck

see i have to calm him down

fuckin kinky b1tch


----------



## BK38

You're a fuckin kinky b1tch, bitch.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let the competition begin!



That just makes me want to try meth even more..


----------



## Ganjcat

madness00 said:


> I actually don't mind small tits. Good rebound when slapping them.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ganjcat

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ganjcat

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


He.. Likes.....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ganjcat

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Face desk*


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Jeez I wish I had whatever Ganjcat is smoking ...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

WHORE! WHORE! WHORE! WHORE!


----------



## Xorkoth

I prefer tits like Shady's Mom's tits... real, have some life to 'em.  They tell a story.



madness00 said:


> Yeah I have a gram of meth from a good friend. I shot 100mg and was good for hours and I usually do 300 and feel that way so it's fire. Then I have a couple points of meth off the street which will be hit or miss.
> 
> The crack should be okay I got it from a reliable source.
> 
> But really itching for the Vyvanse, IDK why. Well I haven't had it since college and I only took one and liked it.



I want your gram of meth. 





Captain.Heroin said:


> Seriously hot girl.  One of two girls I would FUCK hard.
> 
> Like relentlessly, all night and into the next day/weekend/week...



I would also bang Brittany Murphy.  

But there are many more on my list than there are on yours.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just cook it up bro.

Dame mas gasolinaaaaa


----------



## Ganjcat

madness00 said:


> Just cook it up bro.
> 
> Dame mas gasolinaaaaa


Love y@ bro  1lv


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yessss! Necrophilia


you gotta heat her up with a curling iron for best results


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I would also bang Brittany Murphy.
> 
> But there are many more on my list than there are on yours.


which is why if ya know even I would do her that's just like the epitome of female goddess hotness....

I love the hotties and just wanna hear about their sex life and talk about mine, some of them think I'm straight LOL I'm like .... "HER NAME IS [dude's name]" lol... I'm totally shameless.


----------



## Xorkoth

Et consentire, qui enim mortuus est optimum naturale eius debent


----------



## Xorkoth

Veneficus scriptor nuntius prior scripta in cubiculo vidi murum, qui male bastardis


----------



## Xorkoth

Untrue, I'm Jesus and I do not approve that message (Catholicism)


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> De mortuis nihil nisi bonum.
> 
> Latin, look it up!



Shut up Wizard. I'd like to desecrate your daughter. - Don't dare speak of fucking Brittany Murphy's corpse.


----------



## Xorkoth

?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_I want the daughter, too, bro._


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She might like you. Do you have a dowry?



I'll steal her from under your nose you undeserving peasant. @madness00 and I are gonna run train on your daughter and make your son watch.


----------



## Hylight

is this the ' i'm glad you are back'


----------



## Gloomp

Wrestlemania is on right now and I didnt even give a shit to get the free month to watch it given the WWE are so fantastically inept.

Favorites:

1.  Bret Hart
2.  Jake the Snake Roberts
3.  Iron Sheik


----------



## Xorkoth

Dayum I should have put on sunscreen today.  I didn't notice at all until I tried to lay down but my entire back is red.

Fucking sun tryna throw shade at me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm Jesus


YOU CAN'T BE I KNOW JESUS

I AM MARRIED TO JESUS






i am a nun
i am a doctor
i am a whore
reality is a whore
we are buying the ticket every time we eat a meal, breathe, wake up, drink water
so we get a face, book a show buy our ticket, and we know that nothing's true
I saw a priest kill a cop on the tv
and I know that GOD IS TRUE
we sing the DRUGS song, kids
because we've got COVID-19 future
none of us wanna be just like you
JUST LIKE YOUuuUUUUUuuuuu
WE WERE THE WORLD NOW WE'VE GOT NO FUTURE WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU WE WANNA BE JUST LIKE YOU 






I'm on a blotter and I'm headed straight into your head
Even I'd like to be dead
it''s true...


----------



## Gloomp

Xorkoth said:


> Dayum I should have put on sunscreen today.  I didn't notice at all until I tried to lay down but my entire back is red.
> 
> Fucking sun tryna throw shade at me




Is your avatar a species of sea flora?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Dayum I should have put on sunscreen today.  I didn't notice at all until I tried to lay down but my entire back is red.


You must be more WHITEMANDNA than me (I AM SENATOR WARREN LOL) because I don't go that red I "red/tan" very nicely.  

WE LIGHT A BONG RIP IN A CAR WE MADE INTO HELL
AND WE PRETEND THAT THE INTERSTATE SYSTEM'S HEAVEN
EVERY REST STOP I GET HEAD IN THE MEN'S ROOM
ARE YOU SINGLE OR AN EXPECTED GROOM?


----------



## Xorkoth

Gloomp said:


> Is your avatar a species of sea flora?



No it's romanesco broccoli.



Captain.Heroin said:


> I AM SENATOR WARREN LOL



Ms Warren plz get a boob job kthx


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Rowdy Roddy Piper




Hi, Wizard.  Nice to meet you.  I serve as the moral authority of these forums.  Please inbox me in questions pertaining to squirming into the soft underbellies of this bloody lot.


----------



## Xorkoth

Gloomp said:


> Hi, Wizard.  Nice to meet you.  I serve as the moral authority of these forums.  Please inbox me in questions pertaining to squirming into the soft underbellies of this bloody lot.



Figures the moral authority of this forum would be a noob in penguin's clothing


----------



## Hylight

the moral authority 
 in penguin's clothing


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> No it's romanesco broccoli.


----------



## Hylight

*^^ Oh YOU *


----------



## Xorkoth

If we could still have animated avatars, I would force the noob to use that one.


----------



## schizopath

Gloomp said:


> Schizopath posts like the Covid-19 of BL.  Luckily you're not obnoxious like those toff's in P&S.


Thanks, I try to not be too obnoxious nowadays.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Thanks, I try to not be too obnoxious nowadays.



Please try harder


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Please try harder


Youre asking me to stop posting and Im not doing that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> Please try harder


you here bro or ninja shtyle?


----------



## schizopath

Zucc on south park is just too good


----------



## 6am-64-14m

gabap out the wazzoo
pregab
coffee 
diazepam

feeling normal

man fuck flashing that phone.
its hardware (speaker and BT radio... musta got wet or sumpin)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fucked up my life, again, in a small way.  I guess I wouldn't be me if I wasn't an eternal, eternal fuck up.


----------



## schizopath

"YOU TRIED TO MATCH MY SHTYLE AND FAILED!"

Praised be Erich Generic


----------



## schizopath

Zuckenberg is the best

"I was human.. I AM HUMAN!"


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^ Whose Zuckenburg?


The one and only Mark Zucc the Zuckenberg


----------



## schizopath

I too appreciate his skinsuit


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Trying to score something with a dealer friend of mine. The quarantine has made getting bupre hard over here.


----------



## Shady's Fox

stop doin drugs

mf


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> stop doin drugs
> 
> mf


Naa, I already stopped doing the drugs that did me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Naa, I already stopped doing the drugs that did me.




nah mf

u crazy kido

you sick. You mentally ill and you keep doing drugs, damn crazy kid.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> you sick. You mentally ill and you keep doing drugs, damn crazy kid.


----------



## schizopath

COUNT YOUR FUCKING   BLESSSSSIIINGGGS


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Propably not scoring anything today. Sad.


----------



## schizopath

sixsixsix not sexsexsex


----------



## schizopath

Got my old headset now, and I can bump music louder!

DEAF2020!


----------



## schizopath

Industrial techno? I must admit I have never before this listened to it. Propably gonna listen to this tomorrow on ketamine.

Holy shit what a beat drop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Propably not scoring anything today. Sad.


Think of that as a good thing man.

I was doing buprenorphine so hard the withdrawal lasted over a year.

It's so painful and soul-crushing.  You're going to be a happier person if you can enjoy your day, at all, without buprenorphine.  



schizopath said:


> Industrial techno? I must admit I have never before this listened to it. Propably gonna listen to this tomorrow on ketamine.
> 
> Holy shit what a beat drop.


Hard techno, electronic music, noise is great on ketamine.  

Don't do a lot of it anymore because my life is so sad I can't even enjoy it.  

There is a point of depression where drugs don't work.  I don't know how I'm still alive.


----------



## schizopath

"Into a species of pure thought are you with me?"


----------



## schizopath

Yeah Ive had bad times with ket too. Even mdma has its limits.


----------



## schizopath

I guess I wasnt too off when I said 666 means capitalism and mega corporations

Which is the name of the beast and the number of his name
And the number of the beast is '6 6 6'
What can such a specific prophecy mean?
What is the mark?
Well, the mark is the bar-code The ubiquitous bar-code that you'll find on every bog roll
And every packet of Johnnies and every poxy-pork-pie
And every bar-code is divided into two parts by three markers
And those three markers are always represented by the number six '6 6 6'


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> fucked  my wife, again, in a small way.



I read this and the above at first. 



schizopath said:


> sixsixsix not sexsexsex



I prefer sexsexsex tbph


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> I read this and the above at first.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer sexsexsex tbph


I would too but no one is willing to combine sixsixsix with sexsexsex


----------



## schizopath

Nostro dis pater
Nostro alm mater


----------



## schizopath

I cant seem to find drugs today, but propably 5 people will hit me up tomorrow... Fuck.


----------



## Xorkoth

Virtutis stimulis desiderat levare lockdown iugique pertusus


----------



## schizopath

No drugs makes Schizo a dull boy!


----------



## Xorkoth

LOL I put this into google translate and translatted to Latin:

A bored man desires powerful stimulants to alleviate lockdown ennui

The reverse is, uh, quite a bit less clear.  Wow, that was worse than when you try to put English into Chinese and back to English.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> No drugs makes Schizo a dull boy!



Schizo this is an intervention


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> Schizo this is an intervention


Youre right, thanks.


----------



## schizopath

I dont know about you guys, but I always end up laughing at the porn commercials. Just too fucking good.


----------



## Xorkoth

What porn are you watching that has commercials?


----------



## schizopath

Spankbang. Nothing too weird. Im just a mere casual.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK how many times I must remind you wankers that xhamster is the best.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> IDK how many times I must remind you wankers that xhamster is the best.



The name is not a big selling point though


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's low key what's the problem?

Your wives will think it's cute in the history.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I admit thanks to xhamster I found even more of my favorite kind of porn. But its the clips that I change according to my mood.


----------



## schizopath

Like sometimes I feel like dominating, and sometimes I feel like dominating more.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> It's low key what's the problem?
> 
> Your wives will think it's cute in the history.



Makes me think about that episode of South Park where the guy puts one in his ass


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My "favorite" video list (of just over 1,000 videos) has the widest variety of porn you'll ever see.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> IDK how many times I must remind you wankers that xhamster is the best.



Sure, if you're into watching hamsters hardcore fucking.  Not my thing but hey, it beats fucking hamsters yourself.  (y)


----------



## schizopath

Flies can only do missionary!


----------



## thujone

I've been watching squirrels trying to get it on outside and it looks like negotiated rape. They're doing it like they do on the Discovery Channel


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> They're doing it like they do on the Discovery Channel


Life is fine and dandy until animals start gang raping each other


----------



## thujone

Have you seen lions going at it? IF people had sex like lions we'd all look like war amps


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Life is fine and dandy until animals start gang raping each other



This explains why life is so fucked then, animals have been gang raping each other since before humans were a twinkle in the world's eye.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> This explains why life is so fucked then, animals have been gang raping each other since before humans were a twinkle in the world's eye.


Some things youd enjoy more doing alone


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> My "favorite" video list (of just over 1,000 videos) has the widest variety of porn you'll ever see.



Screenshot


----------



## thujone

Can't we have one day without having to witness bestiality?


----------



## Xorkoth

thujone said:


> Can't we have one day without having to witness bestiality?



Blasphemer!  Go back to xhamster and get properly educated, noob


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> Can't we have one day without having to witness bestiality?


Yeah theres limits to everything


----------



## thujone

but how do we know where the limit is if we don't cross it once in a while?


----------



## schizopath

We wouldnt


----------



## Xorkoth

I prefer sticking to dogmatic principles and never questioning anything.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> I prefer sticking to dogmatic principles and never questioning anything.


Thats why you make a good mod


----------



## Soso78

thujone said:


> Can't we have one day without having to witness bestiality?


I was accused of beastiality and the police were called but once I explained it was @Shadyfox mom they let me off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> Screenshot



I usually have many of the same catagory on one page since i get in moods and splurge.

Pegging, cam girl ass, voyeur candid ass, humiliation, satin clothes, high heels, anal, gang bang, teens, MILF, arabs, ruined orgasm, handjobs, asian blowjobs, facials, cheating, cuckold, aggressive forceful plowing, dad/daughter, lesbian, mom/son, CFNM, double penetration, office, encoxando, footjob, massage, interracial, etc.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> anal, gang bang,  MILF, blowjobs, double penetration,


Im boring


----------



## thujone

madness00 said:


> Pegging, cam girl ass, voyeur candid ass, humiliation, satin clothes, high heels, anal, gang bang, teens, MILF, arabs, ruined orgasm, handjobs, asian blowjobs, facials, cheating, cuckold, aggressive forceful plowing, dad/daughter, lesbian, mom/son, CFNM, double penetration, office, encoxando, footjob, massage, interracial, etc.



so that's why your aura resembles a jackson pollock painting


----------



## Soso78

None of u gettin any?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Social distancing dewd.

And yeah, i haven't got laid for over a year.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> And yeah, i haven't got laid for over a year.


Last time I had sex, I beat their ass 5 minutes later. I think youre good and Im not even meant to have sex.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Social distancing dewd.
> 
> And yeah, i haven't got laid for over a year.


Stop posting on here and get out and fuck some women, when the Chinese flu thing is over obviously.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Last time I had sex, I beat their ass 5 minutes later. I think youre good and Im not even meant to have sex.


U fucked a dude then beat him up? lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> Stop posting on here and get out and fuck some women, when the Chinese flu thing is over obviously.



I have a high sex drive but could do without the talking.

Hook up apps though - don't want an STD.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> I was accused of beastiality and the police were called but once I explained it was @Shadyfox mom they let me off.



But there's one Shady though. I have a nice fan base. Thanks y'all. Much love from Big Pappa.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I have a high sex drive but could do without the talking.


I think talking would feel fake at beginning but I might get used to it as long as it was fucked up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah when i'm drunk i just grab at shit.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> But there's one Shady though. I have a nice fan base. Thanks y'all. Much love from Big Pappa.


Sadly youre not even the "One Shady"


----------



## schizopath

When Im properly motivated or drugged out I can talk like a boss and shit but it just takes some conditions. And only one person was even close to those conditions before I ruined it. (two actually)


----------



## Shady's Fox

I guess there's a Slim Shady in all of us.

xD


----------



## Soso78

So why u beat ur bf @schizopath


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> I usually have many of the same catagory on one page since i get in moods and splurge.
> 
> Pegging, cam girl ass, voyeur candid ass, humiliation, satin clothes, high heels, anal, gang bang, teens, MILF, arabs, ruined orgasm, handjobs, asian blowjobs, facials, cheating, cuckold, aggressive forceful plowing, dad/daughter, lesbian, mom/son, CFNM, double penetration, office, encoxando, footjob, massage, interracial, etc.



You forgot armpit and ear fucking, and quiet respectful end of date lovemaking.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> ... and quiet respectful end of date lovemaking.



LOL!!!


----------



## schizopath

I prefer the "Im gonna make you wake the neighbors fucking"


----------



## thujone

a ball gag is the difference between a night of passion and police coming round to enforce a bylaw


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I prefer the "Im gonna make you wake the neighbors fucking"



So do I but I'm not one to talk shit about madness's boring taste in porn


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> So do I but I'm not one to talk shit about madness's boring taste in porn


That included like every category and more... just missing ebony. No reason to make porn complicated when all you want to do is get blowed and dominate women fucking them in the ass.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You know i love ebony if you follow pics of beautiful women, which you do.

I guess i thought ANAL covered them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> What porn are you watching that has commercials?


LOL THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT, what? lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I usually have many of the same catagory on one page since i get in moods and splurge.
> 
> Pegging, cam girl ass, voyeur candid ass, humiliation, satin clothes, high heels, anal, gang bang, teens, MILF, arabs, ruined orgasm, handjobs, asian blowjobs, facials, cheating, cuckold, aggressive forceful plowing, dad/daughter, lesbian, mom/son, CFNM, double penetration, office, encoxando, footjob, massage, interracial, etc.


watching you watch porn would be so fucking interesting

even if I wasn't turned on by it I'd just study the flow of interest and maybe have a stopwatch to see what you like more?

that's a very very wide category range for a heterobro and I'm like wow you're probably the kinkiest straight guy I've heard of

heteros norm so vanilla it's insane it's like "i just want to feel loved after we fuck *CRIES*" like you'd expect from a woman but it's a straight bro/sad dad just needin love = HAWT... so hot.  

p.s. i just fucked for... hours... and am so hungry AND HAVE BLUE BALLS HAVEN'T BUST IN 5 DAYS GAHHHHHHFUCKME


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> i just fucked for... hours... and am so hungry AND HAVE BLUE BALLS HAVEN'T BUST IN 5 DAYS GAHHHHHHFUCKME


You fucking and aint bustin off? WTH? Desensitized?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I clean my ass very well.

1). spread cheeks as far apart as you can before sitting on the shitter.
2). fold the toilet paper, and wipe frmo front to back until the shit is gone
3). pretend you're pushing out another shit, and wipe again, until the shit is gone. You will find more shit this way.
4). wipe BACK TO FRONT, to get all the shit you pushed into the back.
5). Flex your PC muscle to get the extra shit, and dig in a bit deeper as if fingering your asshole.

I never get skids.


----------



## Xorkoth

My good friend's girlfriend, in college, told me one time that drugs or not, they'd have to fuck hard for like 1.5 hours in order for him to finish.  She actually really found it to be a liability usually.  Apparently that's how it is for some guys.


----------



## thujone

Xorkoth said:


> My good friend's girlfriend, in college, told me one time that drugs or not, they'd have to fuck hard for like 1.5 hours in order for him to finish.  She actually really found it to be a liability usually.  Apparently that's how it is for some guys.



man i really hate that women will talk shit about their men like this. the worst part is you never know if it's just total bullshit. i was almost 30 by the time i figured out my penis was not as small as i had been led to believe.


----------



## thujone

save me a cruller?


----------



## atara

if these jokers quoting me in CEPS think it's worth my time to respond they're free to come here so I don't have to pretend to respect them






stay salty, kids


----------



## Hylight

Sorry, maybe they are having one of those days too.
YAH # !


----------



## Shady's Fox

wtf


----------



## Hylight




----------



## phenethylo J

Hylight said:


> Sorry, maybe they are having one of those days too.
> YAH # !



can you just give me the tldr on it


----------



## Gloomp

atara said:


> if these jokers quoting me in CEPS think it's worth my time to respond they're free to come here so I don't have to pretend to respect them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay salty, kids




You've succeeded in understanding that the inert contextualization and systemic mores inherently skew and fuck up every conversation and poisons the very ideals of our natural verbal prowess.  I'm very proud of you, sir'e.  I also like your avatar.   I initially thought it was from Chrono Trigger, but I don't think so.

And that thread is codswallop skulduggery anyway.  Inconsistencies in modding is something that mods have to deliberate over, not what we BL'ers have to _guess_ over.


----------



## Hylight

Progress and resolve. The purpose of the mod's in the first place. 
Everything can't always be everyone else's fault.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Anubis, on my death mamma, look at these mortals.

Do you see them? Fighting over useless stuff while the world burn on the same repetitive monopoly.


----------



## Hylight

^ too good did like version 
tgdl !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


lol omg


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha DAMN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes I'm rude!!!
> 
> Toodles!


I can oddly relate and hope you are well, are you really leaving your husband?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can oddly relate and hope you are well, are you really leaving your husband?


No, far from it. He got on one knee last night and asked me to renew our vows. I am doing well  thank you.


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> No, far from it. He got on one knee last night and asked me to renew our vows. I am doing well  thank you.


Glad you didnt get mad at me. I was only joking about the nude trade.



Unless youre down, then I wasnt. ;]


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Glad you didnt get mad at me. I was only joking about the nude trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless youre down, then I wasnt. ;]


I like you . I DO NOT like @Gloomp


----------



## 6am-64-14m

mfs snatchin videos down cause i post em... damn they got the rights owner info onnit... jeeeeezus america has just gotten too freakin greedy and taken it too far.
let the open waters stay open
fuck off dmca
peace bl bros and sis'
one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> No, far from it. He got on one knee last night and asked me to renew our vows. I am doing well  thank you.


Good for you awwww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna eat or gonna die

too rich for food stamps
too poor for groceries


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love your new avatar. That’s hot as hell.


Thanks.  I'm depressed as fuck so hopefully hot as hell works for me for a while.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It gets better my friend,
> 
> — Wizard


Thanks.  It's a lot of ups and downs for me.  Mostly like 2 months of ups and as soon as it turned March 1st, it's been nothing but downs.  

Life used to be a bit more... I don't know.  Less prolonged ups and downs.


----------



## Xorkoth

Lincoln, in addition to being a known druggy, was also a very wise man and we should all take his lessons on the veracity of Internet claims to heart.








In addition to some other well-documented truths:







And some topical celebrity digs:







The man was truly ahead of his time... well ahead.


----------



## schizopath

Never thought I would have anything to do with bible but here I am studying it


----------



## schizopath

In before the meaning has changed too much in the later versions and Im just wasting my time


----------



## schizopath

Yeah Ive listened to it quite a few times. Thats why I read parts of the book of revelations.

Really interesting loop to get stuck in.


----------



## schizopath

You bet I better get ket cause Im a vet, Seth.


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am leaving my husband. @Gloomp has offered me pics of his cock or his face (NOT BOTH AND YES HE IS SERIOUS!)
> 
> His divine wit combined with his mediocre appearance, my panties straight fuckin dropped.
> 
> Just kidding, fuck off you ass raped penguin and stay outta my inbox with your neckbeard roleplay shit. I'd lick cum off my titties rained down on me by @Shady's Fox before I would fuck with you. Yes I'm rude!!!
> 
> Toodles!



PICS PICS PICS PICS

Please screenshot that conversation and post here, do it do it do it


----------



## schizopath

Did someone say neckbread?


----------



## schizopath

Buhahahaahhahahahahaahaha, theres some bupre to be scored for me now.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks.  It's a lot of ups and downs for me.  Mostly like 2 months of ups and as soon as it turned March 1st, it's been nothing but downs.
> 
> Life used to be a bit more... I don't know.  Less prolonged ups and downs.



stop weeping.
You must have passed off your “winning at life” to me... I’m on a lucky streak.

I have a house.
And a dog.
Heroin makes house calls.
And crack lives across the street.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

omg i'm so proud ilywak u doin well and stayin safe?  good for you hun


if ur happy and healthy i'm proud of ya :D

gives me hope there's an upswing


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Just kidding, fuck off you ass raped penguin and stay outta my inbox with your neckbeard roleplay shit. I'd lick cum off my titties rained down on me by @Shady's Fox before I would fuck with you. Yes I'm rude!!!



Loyalty.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Loyalty.


I think this is worth quoteing


----------



## schizopath

I promised you heaven I brought you hell


----------



## Painful One

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll stop there to save Gloomp a little face. There's more



Ohhhhh...Lady A!
LMAO!
You are a heartbreaker!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Painful One said:


> Ohhhhh...Lady A!
> LMAO!
> You are a heartbreaker!




Closer to this, actually.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I sleep with a hammer under my bed. My neighborhood is a little rough.


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll stop there to save Gloomp a little face. There's more


I luv the public outing LA. :]

I should take note and out the hundreds of lassies flooding my inbox, forcing their perginer and boob pics upon me !


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I sleep with a hammer under my bed. My neighborhood is a little rough.


The carpentry must be running rampant in Canada.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Shut up hopeless. Did you break up with that dumb girl yet?


----------



## SS373dOH

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Shut up hopeless. Did you break up with that dumb girl yet?


Why, you interested ?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I might be looking for a running mate.


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> Just for you @devilsgospel



Oh my god after seeing the rest from your PM that mans career is over

Now I know he talks irl like he does here. I thought he was pretending to wear a fedora on BL but now I'm confident that there is one firmly stapled to his head in his everyday life


----------



## Painful One

SS373dOH said:


> I luv the public outing LA. :]
> 
> I should take note and out the hundreds of lassies flooding my inbox, forcing their perginer and boob pics upon me !


Oh you POOR dude! 
Cry me a River!


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

iLoveYouWithaKnife said: 


> I sleep with a hammer under my bed. My neighborhood is a little rough.



If my neighborhood was a little rough I'd sleep with sandpaper under my bed


----------



## devilsgospel

White_Rose said:


> iLoveYouWithaKnife said:
> 
> 
> If my neighborhood was a little rough I'd sleep with sandpaper under my bed



Thanks you just made me hear "badum tss" inside my own head, kindly fuck yourself


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Hey, it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it, LOL !


----------



## SS373dOH

Painful One said:


> Oh you POOR dude!
> Cry me a River!


Oh its all fun and games when a guy is getting harassed. ;]

Plus, I only have a crew sized inbox, 250 adds up quickly.


Inbox cleared btw. ;]


----------



## Xorkoth

SS373dOH said:


> Oh its all fun and games when a guy is getting harassed. ;]
> 
> Plus, I only have a crew sized inbox, 250 adds up quickly.
> 
> 
> Inbox cleared btw. ;]



Pretty sure no one has an inbox limit anymore with the new software.


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> Pretty sure no one has an inbox limit anymore with the new software.


I didnt get the memo, are you sure you sent it to the right jail ?


----------



## Xorkoth

Just to be sure I spammed it to all the jail's PM inboxes.


----------



## devilsgospel

Yall wanna hear something insane

The coworker I chilled with and shared my true druggy personality with from TN is being divorced by his wife because she thinks that everytime he went drinking with me he was actually meeting a chick and cheating on her. She has never seen me so she thinks I'm a girl named Nicki or something.

I said wtf man give her my number tell her to call me, but she never did. So I think there may be more to this, but still WHAAAAAT

I ended a marriage guys. That's how fucking hot I am so watch out girls.


----------



## Xorkoth

Damn, that sounds like a paranoid chick with trust issues and maybe in the end he'll be better off.  I have to believe her jealousy was causing problems anyway.


----------



## Painful One

devilsgospel said:


> Yall wanna hear something insane
> 
> The coworker I chilled with and shared my true druggy personality with from TN is being divorced by his wife because she thinks that everytime he went drinking with me he was actually meeting a chick and cheating on her. She has never seen me so she thinks I'm a girl named Nicki or something.
> 
> I said wtf man give her my number tell her to call me, but she never did. So I think there may be more to this, but still WHAAAAAT
> 
> I ended a marriage guys. That's how fucking hot I am so watch out girls.


Smokin HOT baby! 
look out!


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Damn, that sounds like a paranoid chick with trust issues and maybe in the end he'll be better off.  I have to believe her jealousy was causing problems anyway.



Oh yeah he's telling me more about it and she is insane. He said he also did some bad shit in an effort to tell both sides (which is something I respect him for he's always been an honest dude) but still she is sounding pretty intense. Told him when the whole thing goes through I'll fly back and fund a nice old fashioned bender. I really feel for the guy, one of the few real friends I can say I've had. Good father from what I've seen too.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your coworker’s wife is cheating on him, so she suspects he is doing the same!
> 
> Same old story, told a trillion times!
> 
> “Blessed be thee that live in a trusting relationship. For, they know where their dicks and pussies have been.”
> 
> — I think the book of Job 3:24
> 
> — Wizard



That's kinda what I thought too. Like she wanted an excuse to leave, but from talking to him more about it I kinda don't think that's the case. At least not the her cheating part


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I feel uneasy about your coworker’s predicament. This is a really bad time for a divorce (pandemic and all!)



Like I said I really feel for the guy. He was a genuinely good dude. The whole situation is fucked especially when you factor in how the world is right now.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Used to not be allowed in the building but now we on the roof top
Used to not be allowed in the building but now we on the roof top
Slow money just better than gettin' no money, learn to get good show money, that's yo money


----------



## devilsgospel

@Gloomp


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your coworker’s wife is cheating on him, so she suspects he is doing the same!
> 
> Same old story, told a trillion times!
> 
> “Blessed be thee that live in a trusting relationship. For, they know where their dicks and pussies have been.”
> 
> — I think the book of Job 3:24
> 
> — Wizard



Yeah so often that's the case.  Ir even if she didn't cheat on him, she's a cheater and can't comprehend how someone else wouldn't be.

He'll be SO much better off without her.  He'll see that once he gets some time and distance and will look back at this as the thing that changed his life for the better, and count his lucky stars.


----------



## Shady's Fox

hohoho

oooh

xorkath

da mOguL UGANDA there

ho ha


----------



## SS373dOH

Forrest Gloomp needs a professional white knight right about now. Forward your resume and any white knighting experience to his inbox, or any senior staff for consideration.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah so often that's the case.  Ir even if she didn't cheat on him, she's a cheater and can't comprehend how someone else wouldn't be.
> 
> He'll be SO much better off without her.  He'll see that once he gets some time and distance and will look back at this as the thing that changed his life for the better, and count his lucky



I still feel bad though man. He's a great guy and father. Put a bit of a damper on my day after I stopped laughing about my weird involvement with the whole thing.

That's the last I'll say about it though out of respect, not my business to post about it here ya know.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like him! He can take a ride in my van anytime of the week!




You don't know how to talk with the girls. Same as Andy.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You know that you can tell the sexuality of someone by the porn they watch! Apparently, I love Vietnamese puke porn, and BBC in tiny holes.
> 
> I’m a monster!


Really?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh I forgot to add bukkake to my list, guys. Go back several pages and edit it in moderaters, if you want. I'm not going to. Or was it Police Detectives thread?

Just took a drug test, picked up kratom, and gunna get more addies.


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love surfing music, especially during spring time in the US:



You've just earned some points with me for liking Pinback you crappy Wizard.


----------



## Gloomp

devilsgospel said:


> @Gloomp




Hello, devilsgospel!  Nice to meet you.  I'm a bit befuddled as to your role in my involvement with other members.  Are you the drama curator on BL?  We don't need hate, we need _love_.  If everybody love each other, the world will be a better place.  




SS373dOH said:


> Forrest Gloomp needs a professional white knight right about now. Forward your resume and any white knighting experience to his inbox, or any senior staff for consideration.




Not only do I not understand the meaning of this, I don't even understand the context of it.  Is there some news story going on that I don't know about?  Nice to meet you SS3!  Check out my video where I discuss the current books im reading.  Maybe we can start a book club, baby!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Where in NE are you from?

Somewhere _stupid_?

Heyooo.

I know you pride yourself on your intelligence - I'm just Joshing you.

But really, your posts are interesting. You spice this place up. 

A bit creepy, but i can't judge. I do some stuffs only my therapist knows.

Hey.. hit me back.


----------



## Gloomp

madness00 said:


> Where in NE are you from?
> 
> Somewhere _stupid_?
> 
> Heyooo.
> 
> I know you pride yourself on your intelligence - I'm just Joshing you.
> 
> But really, your posts are interesting. You spice this place up.
> 
> A bit creepy, but i can't judge. I do some stuffs only my therapist knows.
> 
> Hey.. hit me back.





Thanks, bud!  You're a good dude!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Whatever so where are you from?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My fucking vehicle is dead. I think it has the 'Rona. Shit.


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> My fucking vehicle is dead. I think it has the 'Rona. Shit.


Husband probably put sugar in your tank whilst your disagreement.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The virus

Penis

They want to be us

Into the abyss


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Husband probably put sugar in your tank whilst your disagreement.


Nah, he wouldn't do that. Besides, it is his vehicle too  

He got black out drunk the other weekend and decided to be an ass, but he was a few hours away. No sugar here!


----------



## BK38

I am so fucking tired but I can't sleep. Been up for 7 hours writing a very intensive paper for a company and I am fucking fried. i switched on so much for that shit that I just can't seem to turn off


----------



## schizopath

¨You can leave the Emo but Emo will never leave you


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> ¨You can leave the Emo but Emo will never leave you


----------



## schizopath

I WAAAALK WITH SHADOWS


----------



## schizopath

EUREKA! I have figured the never ending wheel.

Im gonna do stimulants so that I can play runescape and kill monsters and sell that for real money so that I can buy stimulants to help me kill monsters

Grindin is my kinda fun


----------



## schizopath

When I scored genius amount of points from a few iq tests I wasnt sure what my great invention would be.... Well now I have figured it out. Play games on drugs to get more drugs to play games.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> EUREKA! I have figured the never ending wheel.
> 
> Im gonna do stimulants so that I can play runescape and kill monsters and sell that for real money so that I can buy stimulants to help me kill monsters
> 
> Grindin is my kinda fun


----------



## BK38

I've scored Genius IQ too, it's pretty dumb posting my face here, but that comes with being fucked up. I'm mostly Verbal/Written side of smart, not Maffs like @madness00


----------



## schizopath

Damn that camera quality makes that picture look psychedelic on my stimulated state of mind.

 ONLY LITTLE INVENTIONS GUARANTEED!


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I'm mostly Verbal/Written side of smart, not Maffs


Im exactly the opposite. Verbal is my greatest weakness. Maths and shit is my strong suit.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Im exactly the opposite. Verbal is my greatest weakness. Maths and shit is my strong suit.



I reckon I wanna hear a Vocaroo clip out of you, I will send one back in turn. I wanna hear your fucked up accent   ❤


----------



## Stark

schizopath said:


> kill monsters and sell that for real money so that I can buy stimulants to help me kill monsters



Chinese economic plan, c.2005


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Im exactly the opposite. Verbal is my greatest weakness. Maths and shit is my strong suit.



I scored in the 98th percentile in shit, myself.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

my brain is a hardened paste...


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I reckon I wanna hear a Vocaroo clip out of you, I will send one back in turn. I wanna hear your fucked up accent   ❤


Blah, I ll pm you tomorrow with a vocaroo.


----------



## devilsgospel

Gloomp said:


> Hello, devilsgospel!  Nice to meet you.  I'm a bit befuddled as to your role in my involvement with other members.  Are you the drama curator on BL?  We don't need hate, we need _love_.  If everybody love each other, the world will be a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I not understand the meaning of this, I don't even understand the context of it.  Is there some news story going on that I don't know about?  Nice to meet you SS3!  Check out my video where I discuss the current books im reading.  Maybe we can start a book club, baby!



You are one weird dude ya know that? I like it, please stick around so we can poke you more

I'm high on opioids and Lyrica so I'll grace yall with my presence


----------



## Xorkoth

I just got a raise, 10% motherfuckers. %)


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hellyeah a raise....
one time I asked my old boss for a raise he stepped behind me and picked me up...


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> I just got a raise, 10% motherfuckers. %)



This pandemic has been awesome I get 2 extra dollars hourly on top of an impending minimum wage raise and unlimited hours

Congrats bro


----------



## Xorkoth

Noice.  I've been waiting for like 5 years for a raise... due to various circumstances, mostly being owned by a predatory multinational holding corporation, raises were frozen.  So I finally got one this year.  I am basically single-handedly transitioning us to an entirely new software platform which is going to save us millions a year so I deserve raises.  And I also design the new products and efficiencies.  Gonna push for one every year, assuming the business goes back up after this virus bullshit settles down.  Likely not 10% every year though but I'd settle for 3-5%, at least til I catch up to where I feel I should be at.


----------



## MsDiz

Raises are good and I’m glad for those of you who got them during these crazy times.

What random times we are indeed living in.

Also are you mostly American on here or from elsewhere or is it a good mix of everything?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

PrincessDiz said:


> Also are you mostly American on here or from elsewhere or is it a good mix of everything?


Although based in US (still I think?) we are a mix from all over our beautiful globe.
Welcome to your Bluelighter status. 
Hope there are thousands more posts to follow.
Heres to the health and well being of us all.
Ptah


----------



## schizopath

Reading revelations got me thinking
Been ready to die but I ain't got no fucking patience
You feel me


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Noice.  I've been waiting for like 5 years for a raise... due to various circumstances, mostly being owned by a predatory multinational holding corporation, raises were frozen.  So I finally got one this year.  I am basically single-handedly transitioning us to an entirely new software platform which is going to save us millions a year so I deserve raises.  And I also design the new products and efficiencies.  Gonna push for one every year, assuming the business goes back up after this virus bullshit settles down.  Likely not 10% every year though but I'd settle for 3-5%, at least til I catch up to where I feel I should be at.



Justified


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Im gonna do stimulants so that I can play runescape and kill monsters and sell that for real money so that I can buy stimulants to help me kill monsters


This TOTALLY makes sense and I approve of this message. 

_Brought to you by Re-Elect President Trump and MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN 2020 Campaign™_



schizopath said:


> Been ready to die but I ain't got no fucking patience
> You feel me


Absurdism:  It beats nihilism.


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> Although based in US (still I think?) we are a mix from all over our beautiful globe.
> Welcome to your Bluelighter status.
> Hope there are thousands more posts to follow.
> Heres to the health and well being of us all.
> Ptah


Oh yay!!! You’re my first like! Wooop!


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> Raises are good and I’m glad for those of you who got them during these crazy times.
> 
> What random times we are indeed living in.
> 
> Also are you mostly American on here or from elsewhere or is it a good mix of everything?



I think the majority of posters are American, but there are people from all over.  There are a lot of people from the UK, and I've got friends here from all over Europe, Austtralia, and South America as well.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Raises are good and I’m glad for those of you who got them during these crazy times.
> 
> What random times we are indeed living in.
> 
> Also are you mostly American on here or from elsewhere or is it a good mix of everything?




World Wide forum. People come from all over, even other planets

xD


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh yay!!! You’re my first like! Wooop!



US/UK, grew up in CN. But peeps are from all over. Welcome to the dysfunctional rainbow that makes up our diaspora! We just go by citizens of BL here tho


----------



## Gloomp

Xorkoth said:


> I think the majority of posters are American, but there are people from all over.  There are a lot of people from the UK, and I've got friends here from all over Europe, Austtralia, and South America as well.




Have you met some in person?  I recall waaaaaaay back in the day there used to be these "BL Meetup's", which is downright scary to me.  I wonder if they even happened at all or if it was just an idea.


----------



## schizopath

Took too much amphetamine and just threw up. Typical. FUCK.


----------



## schizopath

NOW I AM THE SICKBOY!


----------



## JessFR

schizopath said:


> Took too much amphetamine and just threw up. Typical. FUCK.



Man I used to get that quite frequently, especially with IV methamphetamine.

It sucked, one of the reasons I don't care too much for meth.

Oddly enough I've never really had issues with throwing up due to opioids.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Took too much amphetamine and just threw up. Typical. FUCK.



First world problems.  Solution: give me your amphetamine and I will safely dispose of it.


----------



## Hylight

*BBBBBBBBBBBBBB*




*Z*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JessFR said:


> Man I used to get that quite frequently, especially with IV methamphetamine.
> 
> It sucked, one of the reasons I don't care too much for meth.
> 
> Oddly enough I've never really had issues with throwing up due to opioids.



I'm the exact opposite. Did heroin with meth, was fine. Then did heroin alone, threw up for 24 hours.

Slam meth by the 3rd point and get nothing but maybe dizzy.


----------



## SS373dOH

PrincessDiz said:


> Raises are good and I’m glad for those of you who got them during these crazy times.
> 
> What random times we are indeed living in.
> 
> Also are you mostly American on here or from elsewhere or is it a good mix of everything?


Word to the wise; watch out for the Australian blokes.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> I'm the exact opposite. Did heroin with meth, was fine. Then did heroin alone, threw up for 24 hours.
> 
> Slam meth by the 3rd point and get nothing but maybe dizzy.



Wow, 24 hours? Are you being literal? Heroin barely lasts half that.

I've almost never had opioids of any kind cause me to throw up. But I've had even tiny amounts of meth cause me to start throwing up.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm being literal, yes. Couldn't even take down water. Slept it off.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I'm the exact opposite. Did heroin with meth, was fine. Then did heroin alone, threw up for 24 hours.
> 
> Slam meth by the 3rd point and get nothing but maybe dizzy.


i know. i am so sick too.
what IS going on.


----------



## Xorkoth

JessFR said:


> Wow, 24 hours? Are you being literal? Heroin barely lasts half that.
> 
> I've almost never had opioids of any kind cause me to throw up. But I've had even tiny amounts of meth cause me to start throwing up.



When I relapsed on opiates last year, I took some morphine, orally.  Like 100mg in 2 doses.  Fell asleep, and the whole next day I couldn't stop puking.  Like from morning to night.  I told my family (I was visiting) that I must have caught the flu.


----------



## BK38

Some people get mad spins off opiates. Have been with em. I'm ok with either, but I'm like, shit my hearts beating soooo fast with meth, need to introduce downers of some kind.

With that said , I have puked off of quality H and then felt like a million bucks.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can sleep after a shot on my 4th night on meth. Then again, the stuff i get probably isn't top shelf.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> I'm being literal, yes. Couldn't even take down water. Slept it off.



Weird... I wonder if something else was going on. Did you inject it? 

The longest I've ever felt heroin last is about 12 hours. By 24 I'd be in significant withdrawal. 

So it seems strange to me that it could still be having you throw up after that much time if something else weren't causing it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i injected it. To be fair, it could have been 12 hours, as i took it in the morning and slept it off.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> Yeah i injected it. To be fair, i could have been 12 hours, as i took it in the morning and slet it off.



12 hours seems a lot more reasonable. 

I asked if you injected it in case maybe it was a dirty shot. But if it only lasted 12 hours, that's a lot more plausible that it could be the heroin causing it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What's a dirty shot, a muscle shot?

I hit for sure. Felt it immediately. 

Okay, okay, somewhere between 12 and 24 hours


----------



## BK38

JessFR said:


> Weird... I wonder if something else was going on. Did you inject it?
> 
> The longest I've ever felt heroin last is about 12 hours. By 24 I'd be in significant withdrawal.
> 
> So it seems strange to me that it could still be having you throw up after that much time if something else weren't causing it.



Agreed, 12 hrs max for wds to kick in on H.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

WD? It was like my second time using.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> What's a dirty shot, a muscle shot?
> 
> I hit for sure. Felt it immediately.
> 
> Okay, okay, somewhere between 12 and 24 hours



A dirty shot is a shot that's in some way contaminated. Such as by having say bacteria or organic matter or something else causing your body to react to it badly.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> WD? It was like my second time using.



My bad, I think I misinterpreted the thread


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think people just react different, that's all.

Like xorkoth puking for a day off morphine.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> WD? It was like my second time using.



It might be that it lasted a bit longer if you had no tolerance.

Generally drugs wear off sooner if you have a tolerance.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> I think people just react different, that's all.
> 
> Like xorkoth puking for a day off morphine.



Yea but I'd still be surprised if heroin ever lasted a full 24 hours. 

Honestly even 12 hours is pushing it. I often found it wearing off in as little as 9 or so.


----------



## BK38

Perhaps, but even with zero tolerance, that's a long time. There are outliers though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Well, it happened, so IDK what to tell yah Jess.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> Well, it happened, so IDK what to tell yah Jess.



You will change your recollection to be consistent with my world view!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't 86 me..


----------



## BK38

Fuck, I'm 1 shy of 24 up. Gonna hit the sack @madness00

You like J5?






nighty night


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Fuck, I'm 1 shy of 24 up. Gonna hit the sack @madness00
> 
> You like J5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nighty night



Right on dude!!

Love this song. The only one i know by them though.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Right on dude!!
> 
> Love this song. The only one i know by them though.


Check this one too:






Now I'm really out, enjoy guys n gals


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Peace dude thanks for the tunes TTYL.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

amphetamine is good and all but I really really really shouldnt stay awake for 20 hours+ and its been that way for maybe 4 years now without me caring enough about it. Gotta quit the habit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Have you ever washed your speed with anhydrous acetone?


----------



## JessFR

Jesus religious nuts are annoying.


----------



## schizopath

Acetone wash? Naa, never done that. The cuts that people use in my country are practically part of the high. As dangerous as they are 

Source = I currently look like a corpse.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Acetone wash? Naa, never done that. The cuts that people use in my country are practically part of the high.



Ehh.. okay, i guess i have to take your word for it.


----------



## Hylight

*DIY Herbal Recipes !! *


----------



## schizopath

Yeah I know it would be better without whatever they use. Ive once bought adderal from Swedish dark web market and it was way smoother,


----------



## SS373dOH

^ Bunch of junkies.


No way would I poison my body with that shite. All the chemicals. No fucking way.


----------



## schizopath

If theres something positive in me staying up well its that I dont fear psychosis anymore..... as positive as that it.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

God? I used to just blame the jews in my teens.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SS373dOH said:


> ^ Bunch of junkies.
> 
> 
> No way would I poison my body with that shite. All the chemicals. No fucking way.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> If theres something positive in me staying up well its that I dont fear psychosis anymore..... as positive as that it.


*you'll be fine ! 
i promise ! *


----------



## schizopath

Yeah Im not gonna stay a night up for any reason anymore. If I truly believe I deserve pain that much there are better ways to torture my schizo mind.


----------



## schizopath

Thanks Hylight. Thats always the fear when a psychotic state happens. So thank you. I know Im gonna be fine I just cant and wont do stupid stim binges cause they literally fuck my mind up and even after 1 day its little psychotic and shit.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Thanks Hylight


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> something positive


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Acetone wash? Naa, never done that. The cuts that people use in my country are practically part of the high. As dangerous as they are
> 
> Source = I currently look like a corpse.


This translates to = no one even knows what our amphetamine is cause theres rcs and stuff. Like half of amphetamine paste also has meth etc alcohol. LET ME HAVE MY FUCKING ADHD MEDS!

I look like a corpse cause I feel like a corpse and shit. Im propably just so fucking dehydrated.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man stay hydrated, for your teeth too.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Hylight

*DEFINITELY LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER ♡*




*



*


----------



## schizopath

I keep insta puking everything.

On a positive side I figured two things of my amphetamine (ab)use that I will change now or else I cant be doing it anymore at any level. Amphetamine use is bad on its own but with schizophrenia one should be extra careful which I havent done.


----------



## Gary White

Nitrous is FDA approved. I never see that on a can of starting fluid 
The main difference is purity in grades of nitrous. The impurities like oil, metal etc. Using the right filter you can get "food grade" (Whipits) to damn near USP.


----------



## SS373dOH

Gary White said:


> Nitrous is FDA approved. I never see that on a can of starting fluid
> The main difference is purity in grades of nitrous. The impurities like oil, metal etc. Using the right filter you can get "food grade" (Whipits) to damn near USP.


But I need mdma with my no2.. Cant do it alone.

Just like I needed heroin with my cocaine.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> I can sleep after a shot on my 4th night on meth. Then again, the stuff i get probably isn't top shelf.


I usually sleep on the fourth day too. It isn't the meth, you're just put putting out of dopamine and such


----------



## Gary White

--I guess a peppy herb  like Jack Herer is all I can handle. I don't have 4 spare days.


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I usually sleep on the fourth day too. It isn't the meth, you're just put putting out of dopamine and such


Heresy !

The Good book says rest on the 7th day..


----------



## Gary White

That is a book I could believe in if they didn't have so many rules about days 1-6


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Gloomp

This is perhaps one of my most beloved photographs in all of photograph-dome.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> I'm being literal, yes. Couldn't even take down water. Slept it off.



Is it weird that I instinctually feel kinda bad when I read about heroin not working for you lmao? Probably in relation to how godly it made me feel.


----------



## Tubbs

SS373dOH said:


> Heresy !
> 
> The Good book says rest on the 7th day..


Is it really a day if you cant remember it tho? If not I'm like 12


----------



## MsDiz

SS373dOH said:


> Word to the wise; watch out for the Australian blokes.


Haha I lived in aus for nearly 2 years, pretty sure by the end they were watching out for me...


----------



## schizopath

Atleast my mental illnesses havent killed my business skills. Pretty fly fucking start for da poemboy.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hope people during this time of pandemic, that people will be forced to lower their opioid tolerance. People may think that they can take a ‘normal’ dose of opioids/opioids they were use to, but they will likely end up vomiting or worse... overdose.
> 
> It’s important to have Narcan around and have people that know how to use them on OD patients without calling the health professionals to intervene. We need those healthcare professionals in the front line dealing with obviously ignorant people not understanding how opioids work and how they can be deadly.
> 
> So as a heroin/fentanyl, or just prescription opioid user, that thinks you can take your ‘regular’ dose without getting sick or risking and overdose, if you haven’t had any in while,  PLEASE take less now, you can always take more If your level of analgesia isn’t inappropriate to your dope needs.
> 
> Don’t be an idiot now, or an asshole risking the time and effort of first responders while there aren’t enough to help your ignorant ass.
> 
> Do drugs better now, or not at all.
> 
> Fuck all morons in this pandemic,
> 
> — Wizard



What I like about how the US is dealing with the opioid epidemic is that most states are now just giving out Narcan. My rehab place billed me for it though when I was released -_- haven't ever needed it though thankfully. Always take it slow no matter what my tolerance is.

That's good advice though, I had a friend from the same treatment place who shot dope immediately after he got out and died for like a minute. Sid Vicious wasn't so lucky though lol. Listening to a documentary about the Sex Pistols so that's fresh in my mind.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> NOW I AM THE SICKBOY!






I always think of this and trainspotting sick boy


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I always think of this and trainspotting sick boy


" my nerves are really bad the best time I eaver had!!!"


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live near Dayton Ohio, where we are the epicenter of the Opioid Crisis. My pharmacy gave me one after I told them my 17 year old neighbor (badass) high school neighbor baseball player that broke his leg and got addicted to painkillers, and search out for other narcotics to keep him from getting sick.
> 
> His toxicology report came back and it was a deadly fentanyl overdose. I now carry this around, gotten for free from my pharmacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Wizard


This is so good you know that you’re given it to help others. I don’t live in an area that has any of those problems thankfully but I’ve always wanted to have narcan for my first aid kit that I carry with me just in case. I wouldn’t get it though but actually thinking about it I could if I went to a outreach program in the nearest big city.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love The Suicide Machines. I like the song S.O.S. and that whole album. One is my favorite drummers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Wizard


cool man I'm always on the look out for good punk n ect.


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live near Dayton Ohio, where we are the epicenter of the Opioid Crisis. My pharmacy gave me one after I told them my 17 year old neighbor (badass) high school neighbor baseball player that broke his leg and got addicted to painkillers, and search out for other narcotics to keep him from getting sick.
> 
> His toxicology report came back and it was a deadly fentanyl overdose. I now carry this around, gotten for free from my pharmacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Wizard



A few months after I got out of treatment my mom discovered a kid ODd in his car in the parking lot of the very busy gym she went to and had to call an ambulance. Totally scarred her and she keeps the Narcan in her first aid kit ever since then.

Shit is real out here man.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Shady's Fox said:


> People come from all over, even other planets


Are these the *aliens I been hearing 'bout?
Damn aliens... took our jobs.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live near Dayton Ohio, where we are the epicenter of the Opioid Crisis. My pharmacy gave me one after I told them my 17 year old neighbor (badass) high school neighbor baseball player that broke his leg and got addicted to painkillers, and search out for other narcotics to keep him from getting sick.
> 
> His toxicology report came back and it was a deadly fentanyl overdose. I now carry this around, gotten for free from my pharmacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> — Wizard



Sweet. I had an Uber driver who said he kept Narcan in his trunk just in case he picked up someone who partied too hard. That was very wise! I bet he saved lives. This was pre-Rona.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> What I like about how the US is dealing with the opioid epidemic is that most states are now just giving out Narcan. My rehab place billed me for it though when I was released -_- haven't ever needed it though thankfully. Always take it slow no matter what my tolerance is.
> 
> That's good advice though, I had a friend from the same treatment place who shot dope immediately after he got out and died for like a minute. Sid Vicious wasn't so lucky though lol. Listening to a documentary about the Sex Pistols so that's fresh in my mind.



I listened to an old Scott Weiland interview on Howard Stern’s show.
Scott said the singer of The Butthole Surfers introduced him to heroin. He wasn’t blaming him, just saying that dude got him started. Unfortunately.

I heard people aren’t really going to rehab these days. I wonder if they have an attitude like fuck it, why be sober now?


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> Haha I lived in anus for nearly 2 years



This is how I first read your post.  Apparently I'm 13.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Nothing like snorting Lyrica off your bathroom sink counter
> 
> I'm so bored and alone


That's like having a who can hold out the longest not fucking contest with a female iirc....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Man, I go on a couple day drunk and u fuckers make 30 pages in the abyss??? I ain't reading all that.........


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Man, I go on a couple day drunk and u fuckers make 30 pages in the abyss??? I ain't reading all that.........



Ditto! You must’ve been absent around the time I was.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> This is how I first read your post.  Apparently I'm 13.



You’re 13 in anus years? So confusing.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Ditto! You must’ve been absent around the time I was.


I really don't know how long tbh. I do that time travel thing with alcohol on occasion.....


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You made it back. You didn’t get too lost so that’s a good sign!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You made it back. You didn’t get too lost so that’s a good sign!


Somehow I avoided banhammer. I must be getting smarter


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

IMHO iirc. Wwjd?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

If Covid is so real, try wearing your mask in a bank.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I have successfully sprouted a peach tree


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I listened to an old Scott Weiland interview on Howard Stern’s show.
> Scott said the singer of The Butthole Surfers introduced him to heroin. He wasn’t blaming him, just saying that dude got him started. Unfortunately.
> 
> I heard people aren’t really going to rehab these days. I wonder if they have an attitude like fuck it, why be sober now?



I know a lot of people who go to rehab multiple times, one dude in particular spent about 6 of his 26(?) years in different rehabs. People are going but it's just not sticking unfortunately. Changes need to be made to the whole system.


----------



## Hylight

dont worry i dont have covid 'um just robbin the bank.

(ohnyou do now suckrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## Shady's Fox

haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

u suk

.....


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> u suk
> 
> .....


i HATE you 
Loooooooooooooooooooool
ROTFLMHO ! ♡jk 
loooooooool


----------



## Shady's Fox

ik bby doll

omg omg omg

flas flash 

SWAG SWAG NIGGA


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


>


you made me so depressed today,
 with your nothing nice to say


----------



## Hylight




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I really don't know how long tbh. I do that time travel thing with alcohol on occasion.....


welcome to the future...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> welcome to the future...


Future is tomorrow tho


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Future is tomorrow tho


true yesterday begins again tommow ...


----------



## Hylight

*i hope you find it enlightening ♡ *


----------



## Shady's Fox

Hylight said:


> you made me so depressed today with your nothing nice to say



Does this mean anything?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m back to hating myself .  Yay for sobering up. :/


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

FuneralFather said:


> I’m back to hating myself .  Yay for sobering up. :/


I feel ya I hate being sober some times but I have learned to savor the suffering


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> I’m back to hating myself .  Yay for sobering up. :/



You know, we just spoke few days ago. You said you on it, what are you doing? It's okay man, breath. What's matters it's that you are alive and healthy. I have 12 yrs since I didn't touch any needle/pill.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I have successfully sprouted a peach tree


I just planted two lemon seeds


----------



## Shady's Fox

Lemon seeds. Weak, weak. Gtfo

You cough, she smokes weed.

Phaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just planted two lemon seeds


Wifey plants em every year and we use the leaves in soups, salads and whatnot (Thai).
Best wishes on the trees.




Shady's Fox said:


> Phaaaaaaaaa


Ptah


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alive?  Being alive is a delusion we place on ourselves. We fool ourselves.  Pretend to smile amidst the torture life is.  All the mean while pseudo prophets claim all you have to do is change your mindset, what is this place? What is the point of drugs other then escaping who I am? Am I fine? Yeah I’m fine. I do appreciate your comment I don’t mean to undermine it.  I just find it pointless to keep trying if I’m just going to end up offing myself someday like my father. After all history repeats itself 





Shady's Fox said:


> You know, we just spoke few days ago. You said you on it, what are you doing? It's okay man, breath. What's matters it's that you are alive and healthy. I have 12 yrs since I didn't touch any needle/pill.


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Lemon seeds. Weak, weak. Gtfo
> 
> You cough, she smokes weed.
> 
> Phaaaaaaaaa



Yeah everyone knows the real men plant oranges.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just planted two lemon seeds


Never tried it. Good luck. Gimme sum advise when u have success plz


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm bored with all the covid-19 so I called all the Catholic churches in my city to try to talk to a priest. None available. What they all bz doin with no mass and all.


----------



## Xorkoth

Cracking into their private reserve of altar boys, iirc


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> Does this mean anything?


nada 
it just ju mada


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> Alive?  Being alive is a delusion we place on ourselves. We fool ourselves.  Pretend to smile amidst the torture life is.  All the mean while pseudo prophets claim all you have to do is change your mindset, what is this place? What is the point of drugs other then escaping who I am? Am I fine? Yeah I’m fine. I do appreciate your comment I don’t mean to undermine it.  I just find it pointless to keep trying if I’m just going to end up offing myself someday like my father. After all history repeats itself



So are these lyrics from a punk song you're writing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sure 





devilsgospel said:


> So are these lyrics from a punk song you're writing?


----------



## G_Chem

devilsgospel said:


> A few months after I got out of treatment my mom discovered a kid ODd in his car in the parking lot of the very busy gym she went to and had to call an ambulance. Totally scarred her and she keeps the Narcan in her first aid kit ever since then.
> 
> Shit is real out here man.



I carry one many times when I go out.  If I travel, I have one in my bag.  You never never know.  I grew up in the Midwest too, had too many loved ones die on me to count.

-Gc


----------



## devilsgospel

G_Chem said:


> I carry one many times when I go out.  If I travel, I have one in my bag.  You never never know.  I grew up in the Midwest too, had too many loved ones die on me to count.
> 
> -Gc



Yeah man about 1 out of 4 people I went to rehab with 3 years ago are dead from heroin. It really fucks me up sometimes. I loved most of my rehab group like we were family.


----------



## Xorkoth

I had to take an alcohol treatment course when I got my DUI, and I got real close with some of those people, it was, like you said, a family, even in that less intense situation.  After we graduated, one of the guys, the one I was closest with, died in a car accident, I found out on Facebook.  We kept planning to get together and go mushroom foraging, but I was always too busy.  Fucked me up, he was awesome and had a wife and kid.


----------



## G_Chem

devilsgospel said:


> Yeah man about 1 out of 4 people I went to rehab with 3 years ago are dead from heroin. It really fucks me up sometimes. I loved most of my rehab group like we were family.



So sorry to hear that man  People truly don’t understand how bad it got out here.  Out of the group of friends I went to high school with, nearly all of them are dead, in prison, or out of prison but strung out and probably going back.  The last time I saw my best friend was on the 9pm news, they were looking for information regarding a suspect in a string of armed bank robberies.

It’s fucked up when you move from rural Midwest to metropolitan West Coast cities and the drug availability and use is like 1/10th of back home.  Maybe it’s just who I know...

IMO the mid coast had the best purest heroin in the early 2000’s.  All fun n games, til it wasn’t..

-GC


----------



## SS373dOH

G_Chem said:


> So sorry to hear that man  People truly don’t understand how bad it got out here.  Out of the group of friends I went to high school with, nearly all of them are dead, in prison, or out of prison but strung out and probably going back.  The last time I saw my best friend was on the 9pm news, they were looking for information regarding a suspect in a string of armed bank robberies.
> 
> It’s fucked up when you move from rural Midwest to metropolitan West Coast cities and the drug availability and use is like 1/10th of back home.  Maybe it’s just who I know...
> 
> IMO the mid coast had the best purest heroin in the early 2000’s.  All fun n games, til it wasn’t..
> 
> -GC


Wait the west coast doesnt do as many drugs as us ?


----------



## G_Chem

SS373dOH said:


> Wait the west coast doesnt do as many drugs as us ?



As far I’ve seen in Portland, Seattle, and Boise...  I haven’t been down further south since I was a younger.  Idk I get the impression people in this area are just overall happier and more excited with their lives.  In the Midwest there’s not as much to do, so naturally you gravitate towards drugs.

Also a lot more drink back home, and the more alcohol in you the crazier you become.

Also the drug quality is better...  The heroin is (was?) way better, the LSD way better, the MDMA way better, the cocaine, you name it.  The only drug that’s better outvhere is cannabis.

-GC


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> I had to take an alcohol treatment course when I got my DUI, and I got real close with some of those people, it was, like you said, a family, even in that less intense situation.  After we graduated, one of the guys, the one I was closest with, died in a car accident, I found out on Facebook.  We kept planning to get together and go mushroom foraging, but I was always too busy.  Fucked me up, he was awesome and had a wife and kid.


They want you to feel like it's a family in fact is a bunch of narcs


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> I had to take an alcohol treatment course when I got my DUI, and I got real close with some of those people, it was, like you said, a family, even in that less intense situation.  After we graduated, one of the guys, the one I was closest with, died in a car accident, I found out on Facebook.  We kept planning to get together and go mushroom foraging, but I was always too busy.  Fucked me up, he was awesome and had a wife and kid.


stay home cat ! 




okay dude


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> So are these lyrics from a punk song you're writing?


I'm fine by Funeral Father

Alive?
Being alive is a delusion
We place on ourselves
We fool ourselves
Pretend to smile
Amidst the torture life is
All the mean while
Pseudo prophets claim
All you have to do is change your mindset
What is this place?
What is the point of drugs
Other then escaping who I am?
Am I fine?
Yeah I’m fine
I do appreciate your comment
I don’t mean to undermine it
I just find it pointless to keep trying
If I’m just going to end up offing myself someday  
Like my father
After all
History repeats itself


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm fine by Funeral Father
> 
> Alive?
> Being alive is a delusion
> We place on ourselves
> We fool ourselves
> Pretend to smile
> Amidst the torture life is
> All the mean while
> Pseudo prophets claim
> All you have to do is change your mindset
> What is this place?
> What is the point of drugs
> Other then escaping who I am?
> Am I fine?
> Yeah I’m fine
> I do appreciate your comment
> I don’t mean to undermine it
> I just find it pointless to keep trying
> If I’m just going to end up offing myself someday Like my father
> After all
> History repeats itself


This requires Shady's attention iirc


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm fine by Funeral Father
> 
> Alive?
> Being alive is a delusion
> We place on ourselves
> We fool ourselves
> Pretend to smile
> Amidst the torture life is
> All the mean while
> Pseudo prophets claim
> All you have to do is change your mindset
> What is this place?
> What is the point of drugs
> Other then escaping who I am?
> Am I fine?
> Yeah I’m fine
> I do appreciate your comment
> I don’t mean to undermine it
> I just find it pointless to keep trying
> If I’m just going to end up offing myself someday
> Like my father
> After all
> History repeats itself



Damn over here plagiarizing this man's feelings! Lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> History repeats itself


Only if we allow it, IMO, FuneralFather and LadyAlkaline.
My bad did not know it was a joint effort but goooooooood....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> Only if we allow it, IMO, LadyAlkaline.


Agreed


----------



## LadyAlkaline

devilsgospel said:


> Damn over here plagiarizing this man's feelings! Lol


I helped him put together his next hit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I helped him put together his next hit


Yeah but you're just in it for the money.


----------



## euphoricc

I AMM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FKKKKNN BOREDDD PA IS LOCKDOWN KINDA but hey what`s really going on martial law coming->// i believe soooo~!!!!!!! nasty govt  hahaha               I wont insult them yuppies~!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

euphoricc said:


> I AMM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FKKKKNN BOREDDD PA IS LOCKDOWN KINDA but hey what`s really going on martial law coming->// i believe soooo~!!!!!!! nasty govt  hahaha               I wont insult them yuppies~!


Bad moon rising


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

4:20 in two hours and a minute, @euphoricc.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> 4:20 in two hours and a minute, @euphoricc.


You can actually light that stuff on fire anytime you want.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Silly kids


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Bad moon rising


Theres a bathroom on the right.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Theres a bathroom on the right.


Morgue on the left


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You can actually light that stuff on fire anytime you want.



Kids these days talkin bout 420 like they're not high every other minute of the day


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Kids these days talkin bout 420 like they're not high every other minute of the day


Word


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You can actually light that stuff on fire anytime you want.



Blasphemer!


----------



## devilsgospel

Even when I was a stoner I was like wtf I need 420 for??? I been high since I woke up, shit ain't special


----------



## Xorkoth

But, like, you get _super_ high when you smoke at 420, maaaan.  It's like the spirit of _weed_ coexists with you on the same plane, maaaan.

I used to always smoke weed at 420.  Nowadays I basically never smoke at any time.  I wish weed still did it for me, I'd be feeling a lot less trapped and bored right now.  Weed is like psychedelics now though where it will exacerbate anything negative I'm feeling.  Not a good escape drug for me, anymore.  It used to be, but it changed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

don’t do dat


ghostandthedarknes said:


> This requires Shady's attention iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah similar by funeral father

that’s why I switched to oxy
I have noticed if I get it into my system
at a micro dose level
And then keep turning it up throughout the night in small increments 
I avoid that rush
negative feeling
Mornings also
I don’t get that feeling



Xorkoth said:


> But, like, you get _super_ high when you smoke at 420, maaaan.  It's like the spirit of _weed_ coexists with you on the same plane, maaaan.
> 
> I used to always smoke weed at 420.  Nowadays I basically never smoke at any time.  I wish weed still did it for me, I'd be feeling a lot less trapped and bored right now.  Weed is like psychedelics now though where it will exacerbate anything negative I'm feeling.  Not a good escape drug for me, anymore.  It used to be, but it changed.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Painful One

euphoricc said:


> I AMM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FKKKKNN BOREDDD PA IS LOCKDOWN KINDA but hey what`s really going on martial law coming->// i believe soooo~!!!!!!! nasty govt  hahaha               I wont insult them yuppies~!





ghostandthedarknes said:


> Bad moon rising



yeah.
We are in trouble guys.
Did you see that shit about turning in your neighbors and they will pay you? 
”snitch’s get rewards now. We pay you money”- Governor of L.A.
WTF????


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Blasphemer!


*Blastphemer ! ☺*


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

hellyeah ill bill, n immortal tec


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lol martial law has been in effect for 100 years, the illusion of freedom... lol next time you think your free don’t pay taxes and see what happens


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


>


hellyeah


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> But, like, you get _super_ high when you smoke at 420, maaaan.  It's like the spirit of _weed_ coexists with you on the same plane, maaaan.
> 
> I used to always smoke weed at 420.  Nowadays I basically never smoke at any time.  I wish weed still did it for me, I'd be feeling a lot less trapped and bored right now.  Weed is like psychedelics now though where it will exacerbate anything negative I'm feeling.  Not a good escape drug for me, anymore.  It used to be, but it changed.



Yeah I can't do weed like I used to. I'm gonna be a little controversial here and say it's a bit of a gateway drug for me cuz whenever I smoke I want to make it better with other shit or else I possibly get more anxious or depressed from it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Painful One said:


> yeah.
> We are in trouble guys.
> Did you see that shit about turning in your neighbors and they will pay you?
> ”snitch’s get rewards now. We pay you money”- Governor of L.A.
> WTF????


Wait what???


----------



## devilsgospel

FuneralFather said:


> Lol martial law has been in effect for 100 years, the illusion of freedom... lol next time you think your free don’t pay taxes and see what happens



Don't even talk this shit to me unless you know about our Draconian Overlords


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait what???



Six Nine da biggest snitch iirc


----------



## Hylight

*stay strong*


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait what???



Yup, that shit is 100% true. You best believe we ain't getting all our rights back after this quarantine either now that they realized how far they could push it and get away with it all.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

FUCK Y'ALL SILVER TONGUED STAR-FISHES

KIDS NOWADAYS GREW THE WRONG WAY, BCZ OF PPL LIKE YOU.

FUCKIN MONEY.

WHERE'S THE EDUCATION? PIGS ATE IT.


----------



## Hylight

8 mile is nice. and the sidewalks are huge !


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ok pause 





devilsgospel said:


> Don't even talk this shit to me unless you know about our Draconian Overlords


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait what???


Yep, true in Ireland also. Snitches get money for turning in their neighbours etc. Pretty fucked.


----------



## devilsgospel

Hylight said:


> 8 mile is nice. and the sidewalks are huge !



So are you just one of Shady's alts?


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> FUCK Y'ALL SILVER TONGUED STAR-FISHES
> 
> KIDS NOWADAYS GREW THE WRONG WAY, BCZ OF PPL LIKE YOU.
> 
> FUCKIN MONEY.
> 
> WHERE'S THE EDUCATION? PIGS ATE IT.




whoo are you. jk !

woooo whoooo
who let the dogs out.


----------



## Shady's Fox

devilsgospel said:


> So are you just one of Shady's alts?



Did you even read what you wrote?


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> Did you even read what you wrote?



Can you even read?


----------



## Painful One

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait what???


Watch the news.
That is seriously what they are saying on the nightly news now!


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> So are you just one of Shady's alts?


no. i had to grow up in detroit. 

it was fun. but i got, myself out Fast.


----------



## Hylight

devilsgospel said:


> Can you even read?


dyslexia advocacy and support !


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


> dyslexia advocacy and support !


I can red good but can't red crayon


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> Six Nine da biggest snitch iirc


Henry Hill


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

my nephew


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> Can you even read?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hylight said:


>


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Henry Hill



Besides all the killing and everything, Henry Hill was fucking hilarious! He used to call into Howard’s show usually drunk off his ass and having callers threaten him for being a rat bastid.

Henry would try to sell spaghetti sauce or something. Haha


----------



## Fire&Water

Painful One said:


> Watch the news.



Id rather slide under a burning fuel truck
n choke on my own blood


----------



## w01fg4ng

More later in the 9 @ 9

WCMTF


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol news.

Who even?


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Besides all the killing and everything, Henry Hill was fucking hilarious! He used to call into Howard’s show usually drunk off his ass and having callers threaten him for being a rat bastid.
> 
> Henry would try to sell spaghetti sauce or something. Haha


Speaking of Howard Stern, my buddys ex wife was on the show once. He had her sing row row row your boat while deep throating a kielbasa ,she was a hightimes model and a penthouse pet. Penthouse pet of the month Oct 2005 if you care to check it out. Anyway she brought back reefers peanut butter cups from Amsterdam that were awesome and set me up with a blonde bombshell penthouse chick back in the day, that was even more awesome. She caught the clap in Vegas and my buddy Kevin divorced her.

Even more humorous, is she dated my buddy Steve before marrying Kevin, and he paid for her boob job and when they broke up she filed for bankruptcy so he couldnt take any financial action against her. His persistent resentment was a focal point of the boys' hazing. Good times.


----------



## Gloomp

madness00 said:


> Lol news.
> 
> Who even?




I watch the news in deference to sociological sadomasochism.  While I abhor the news media, I sometimes feel like it's my personal obligation to understand how the world works, no matter the gruesome, spiritually nauseating details of.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I live in a bubble and really couldn't care less.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> I live in a bubble and really couldn't care less.


I hate 2 burst ya bubble but Barney rubble came to cause double trouble


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## devilsgospel

w01fg4ng said:


>



Bout to give myself one of those

Might not work tho I've been eating painkillers all day


----------



## w01fg4ng

Np Np

All you got to do is pray for Jesus.   lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

CoastTwoCoast said:


>


I'm an ophiuchus  November 30th


----------



## LadyAlkaline

"Well, apparently you Ophiuchans progress well through your life, and authority looks upon you positively (even though you refuse to blindly follow it and always seek the truth). You have a thirst for wisdom and knowledge, and would apparently make a great architect. You're known for your flamboyant sense of style and you love to dress in bright colors. Also, fun fact: Your lucky number is 12. Not 13. That would make too much sense. Ophiuchus is curious, open to change, a true visionary, and has a great sense of humor. Not too shabby, right?

The 13th sign is also a very passionate one, which — as many of us passionate people can confirm — is a double-edged sword. (I can definitely agree with that.) So, while Ophiuchus has many wonderful qualities, it is also the jealous type, secretive, and arrogant, with a wild temper. As an introvert, this sign enjoys time alone and in fact avoids social situations where they know they can't dominate. If Ophiuchus fears or mistrusts you, they will shun you. You don't want to get on their bad side: Between the air of mystery surrounding them and their ability to fool and bring down just about anyone, Ophiuchus is not to be toyed with."

Also, BRINGER OF DOOM 

@CoastTwoCoast  the symbol of the World Health Organization (WHO) is the staff with a serpent wrapped around it (the symbol of ophiuchus)

We are fucked


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> "Well, apparently you Ophiuchans progress well through your life, and authority looks upon you positively (even though you refuse to blindly follow it and always seek the truth). You have a thirst for wisdom and knowledge, and would apparently make a great architect. You're known for your flamboyant sense of style and you love to dress in bright colors. Also, fun fact: Your lucky number is 12. Not 13. That would make too much sense. Ophiuchus is curious, open to change, a true visionary, and has a great sense of humor. Not too shabby, right?
> 
> The 13th sign is also a very passionate one, which — as many of us passionate people can confirm — is a double-edged sword. (I can definitely agree with that.) So, while Ophiuchus has many wonderful qualities, it is also the jealous type, secretive, and arrogant, with a wild temper. As an introvert, this sign enjoys time alone and in fact avoids social situations where they know they can't dominate. If Ophiuchus fears or mistrusts you, they will shun you. You don't want to get on their bad side: Between the air of mystery surrounding them and their ability to fool and bring down just about anyone, Ophiuchus is not to be toyed with."
> 
> Also, BRINGER OF DOOM
> 
> @CoastTwoCoast  the symbol of the World Health Organization (WHO) is the staff with a serpent wrapped around it (the symbol of ophiuchus)
> 
> We are fucked



A Q U A R I U S

zodiac weirdo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> A Q U A R I U S
> 
> zodiac weirdo


Idgaf about any zodiac but mine  so not a weirdo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I NEED YOU FUCKERS TO MAKE SOME MOTHER FUCKIN NOISE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I NEED YOU FUCKERS TO MAKE SOME MOTHER FUCKIN NOISE


----------



## Xorkoth

SS373dOH said:


> Speaking of Howard Stern, my buddys ex wife was on the show once. He had her sing row row row your boat while deep throating a kielbasa ,she was a hightimes model and a penthouse pet. Penthouse pet of the month Oct 2005 if you care to check it out. Anyway she brought back reefers peanut butter cups from Amsterdam that were awesome and set me up with a blonde bombshell penthouse chick back in the day, that was even more awesome. She caught the clap in Vegas and my buddy Kevin divorced her.
> 
> Even more humorous, is she dated my buddy Steve before marrying Kevin, and he paid for her boob job and when they broke up she filed for bankruptcy so he couldnt take any financial action against her. His persistent resentment was a focal point of the boys' hazing. Good times.



She sounds like a sexy cunt


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> She sounds like a sexy cunt


She was ight.. Melissa Jacobs was her penthouse name, if you want to see for yourself. Idk the chicks name they set me up with.. More than a decade has past.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A bunch of tornadoes just blew through my area. Scary shit


Sissy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ll be up all night doing this!


Scared the s*** out of me


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I live in greater Cincinnati. It was fucking crazy!



i don't think we're in Cincinnati anymore ToTo...

we're off to see the wizard...*the wizard of the creek !*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thank you all use that! Or I’ll write:
> “Holy f#@k a tree landed on me... What the hell... I got a branch in my head... What the hell!”, one resident stated.


Lol


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A bunch of tornadoes just blew through my area. Scary shit


It had an impressive meso radar scan.


----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Police and paramedics transported him to UC Medical Center after a neighbor called and reported a man with a branch in his head mumbling to himself and walking around in circles.
> 
> SPORTS; Reds destined for last place.


Ftfy


----------



## mal3volent

The bengals really might turn it around this year!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> The bengals really might turn it around this year!


Oilers and the Packers game should b good


----------



## mal3volent

Really excited about the AAF boys! Got my season tickets early...these things will be worth a fortune soon.


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A bunch of tornadoes just blew through my area. Scary shit


That is fucking terrifying! I lived in Florida for 3 months and they had this crazy lightning and hail and I was petrified of it. I think I’d have a heart attack and die if I was near a tornado. Worst weather where i live is a strong gust of wind.


----------



## devilsgospel

That tornado that ripped through Nashville while I lived there maybe 2 months ago was insane. Leveled East Nashville and came within a few blocks of my house.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> The bengals really might turn it around this year!



Moving this to S&G.


----------



## BK38

I've been getting into these guys' podcast. It's basically just three guys talking mad shit and totally not PC stuff, but I find it's a good mix between irreverence, stupid immature humor, pretty witty stuff, some pretty brilliant accents and other comedy. It's literally just three guys talking, but I like having it on while I do mundane shit. If you're bored during all this 'Rona stuff, I recommend it:


----------



## Xorkoth

Cumtown, I like it. 

Ugh I got pretty drunk last night and now my head feels like a plastic army man.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Cumtown, I like it.
> 
> Ugh I got pretty drunk last night and now my head feels like a plastic army man.



Know the feel. I just have Phenibut and booze, but I'm taking a wee break from both after I realized I killed 3 x 700mls (Fuck - 2.1 litres or 6o units) of Vodka in a week or so. It's a bit silly to combine Gabas and I always stop giving af about any kind of moderation after I dose Phenibut.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah phenibut tends to do that, doesn't it?


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah phenibut tends to do that, doesn't it?



Yeah, it's the best and worst part of Phenibut. Actually, naw, the rapid tolerance development is the worst bit, then maybe the rebound anxiety. I never go higher than 1.5gs a day. Definitely diminishing returns after that.


----------



## devilsgospel

Xorkoth said:


> Cumtown, I like it.
> 
> Ugh I got pretty drunk last night and now my head feels like a plastic army man.



That analogy makes so much sense lol


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do this dance!



No, do this dance:


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Now dance to this!



Man, that little girl is super talented. I'm not sure I can manage moves like that. The splits are just not gonna happen I'm afraid...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No Abyss post for five hours. Gotta be a record. How are all you shit heads doing. I'm on my way back from picking up a quarter o' Tina. New guy. Has gold chains out the ass. Gave me like a $10 fancy container


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I'm watching X-files


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm working, just tooted a 7mg bump of 3-MeO-PCE, and drank about 50mg of propylhexedrine I had left over from yesterday.


----------



## Shady's Fox

broo

we gettin tho af in this mf

am high af xD

haaaa 

fuckin quarantine

...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

LET'S STOP THE QUARANTINE

THEY CAN'T STOP US ALL CRAY CRAY


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Some black kid on the bus was yelling CORONA when it was his stop, so people would move. I just dead stared at him. He's like Move White Boy. I barley moved, but i wasn't gunna be a dick.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My friend, i love Dido. And allanis morsette. Stevie nicks. Jewel? Evancescense?

I know i butchered names. i Love my girls.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Our post must be six feet apart


----------



## Gloomp

madness00 said:


> My friend, i love Dido. And allanis morsette. Stevie nicks. Jewel? Evancescense?
> 
> I know i butchered names. i Love my girls.




I can't listen to "Foolish Games" without crying.  So ... I don't.


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Foolish game? Listen to Wicked Games. The model in that video didn’t even give Chris Isaak the time of day! True story.





Oh man, ... I know this song too well.    Can't deal.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Foolish game? Listen to Wicked Games. The model in that video didn’t even give Chris Isaak the time of day! True story.



Word on the street is Chris Isaak can suck his own cock. I’d make him show me, get extremely turned on and tell him to move over because I can suck his cock better than he can! I’ll prove it too!!!


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why? Heartache? Don’t answer that.



Wizard, you've always been of the more empathetic of this BL lot, and I don't know why you waste your time here with a mind so craftily developed as yours.  You should be doing bigger and better things.  You should be a star.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Word on the street is Chris Isaak can suck his own cock. I’d make him show me, get extremely turned on and tell him to move over because I can suck his cock better than he can! I’ll prove it too!!!


You dirty, nasty, kinky girl!


I love it!


----------



## Xorkoth

10/10, would watch


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> I'm working, just tooted a 7mg bump of 3-MeO-PCE, and drank about 50mg of propylhexedrine I had left over from yesterday.


"I'm working": _plays guitar._


----------



## Xorkoth

More like piano keyboard, but yeah


----------



## SS373dOH

Xorkoth said:


> More like piano keyboard, but yeah


----------



## Asclepius

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip CH
> 
> i delete most of my dumping ground shit now
> 
> eventually everything i'll ever do/be/was will be erased.  one use, one go....


Jesus Krist you are, Jeffrey Star on Crack, without the capitalist agenda  ffs.
(I like his persona also, btw)

anyway,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Asclepius said:


> Hail Satan!


qft


----------



## schizopath

Shit got little wild on my 3rd day up, but Im still alive nikka!


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Shit got little wild on my 3rd day up, but Im still alive nikka!



Surviving hombre?


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Surviving hombre?


Oh yeah, little sad that I havent gotten any ket yet. I guess I ll survive. Slept like 20 hours today.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah, little sad that I havent gotten any ket yet. I guess I ll survive. Slept like 20 hours today.



Dang dude, my personal best is 26 hours. I was like, damn! I feel good after a 2 hr nap...then I was informed it was +1 day lol


----------



## Xorkoth

DAYUM.  I think the longest I've ever slept was 12 hours at a time, and that was after staying up for 3 days.  Generally I wake up shortly after the sun comes up regardless of when I go to sleep, and then I can't fall asleep again.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i can't sleep past half a day either. Mine was about 3 days up too. Maybe 4.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Testing, testing... is thing on?


Yep yep


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is a yummy cocktail:
> 
> Eggknock (4cl), crushed or cubicle ice, Fill up with orange Fanta.
> 
> it’s German


Huh, I can see that tasting really good

For 3 months straight I drank eggnog and rum at 10am


----------



## Shady's Fox

lemme real quick







CUZ Y'ALL BORING AFFF

MORE BORING THAN DIZ FUKIN QUARANTINE

OR WHATEVER DA FK CALLED

you know i don't like being serious

fuck this shit


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>



Shady, you are BL's PAPI


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Shady, you are BL's PAPI



I hold my throne, I mean my toilet


xD


----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna watch Boyz'N'Hood again.

dnd k


----------



## Gloomp

I can't wait till this quarantine is over so I can fuck off forever from this forum.  It's either I leave, or admin's start paying me to post.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I once knew a little _bitch-boy, _who said the _exact _same thing.


----------



## BK38

Gloomp said:


> I can't wait till this quarantine is over so I can fuck off forever from this forum.  It's either I leave, or admin's start paying me to post.



Contemplating paying you to leave. But you'll do that of your own volition before that ever happens. Left you a love note in "dedicate a song to a lounger" btw


----------



## JessFR

Xorkoth said:


> DAYUM.  I think the longest I've ever slept was 12 hours at a time, and that was after staying up for 3 days.  Generally I wake up shortly after the sun comes up regardless of when I go to sleep, and then I can't fall asleep again.



My longest time asleep was about 23 hours. 

It was crazy, I fell asleep in the afternoon having been awake for like 3 or 4 days on meth. 

Next thing I know, it's somehow an hour earlier than when I went to bed. Took me a minute to realize that it wasn't an hour earlier, it was about 23 hours later.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Gloomp said:


> I can't wait till this quarantine is over so I can fuck off forever from this forum.  It's either I leave, or admin's start paying me to post.



We can see the typical kido, who still lives with his mom and acting ''hood'', this penguin with his forced behaviour/vocabulary. Get a life and shut the fuck up, we don't fuckin care what you do or don't. You aren't shit nor gold in our eyes, we treat you like every other but since you start acting like this, don't expect sympathy. You have what's called ''Internet mental breakdown'', get a life. Darsch.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck off Shady, Gloomp isn't bad.


----------



## Gloomp

Shady's Fox said:


> We can see the typical kido, who still lives with his mom and acting ''hood'', this penguin with his forced behaviour/vocabulary. Get a life and shut the fuck up, we don't fuckin care what you do or don't. You aren't shit nor gold in our eyes, we treat you like every other but since you start acting like this, don't expect sympathy. You have what's called ''Internet mental breakdown'', get a life. Darsch.




So you're the Miss Cleo of shit posting on internet junky forums now.  I think I have a medal for you ... hang on ... *checks pockets*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Gloomp said:


> So you're the Miss Cleo of shit posting on internet junky forums now.  I think I have a medal for you ... hang on ... *checks pockets*



Don't fuckin talk shit about this fuckin forum. We help people around here, that's what we do. That's BL mission. Harm-reduction. If you sit on your dick all day, that's no one fault. This behaviour may get you banned. We don't allow stupidity.

This is called the fuckin Lounge and in the fuckin Lounge, you get fucked up by everyone.

Shady can't get fucked up since I am the king here but you know what else we do? We friends man, yeah. We laugh, we joke, we post music, we are a fuckin normal community.

Prlly you Darsch's alt, nothing wrong. I may say why you keep acting so forced, again? You can't trick Shady, chief.

Read my fuckin name before you talk, check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Gloomp

And Shady, im gonna be completely honest:   and no, this isn't to insult you.  I don't like insulting others and making them feel bad, i'm just saying this to be perfectly honest .... your posts are so bad that every time I see your name on the screen, my eyes glaze over any shit you have to say because your syntax is terrible and you say so little in so many words.  Don't even bother posting back to me because i'm just gonna react the same way again.  I already regret having typed this post to you.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This thread got fucking REAL.


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's the Abyss, what else can you expect? He got swallowed by the void. Poor kid.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'd rather be almost anything than have poor syntax. Lol.


----------



## BK38

@Gloomp Do you know how fast I would physically rip your malnourished body through the screen if that were possible?


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> I'd rather be almost anything than have poor syntax. Lol.



Same you see, he's a living irony. That's what. There's no fix for people like him, who knows. He got mad that I've made him shut the fuck up, poor kid. The eternal koffin of @Erich Generic
can't compare to the Abyss, maybe Ericha iirc will help him out, but nah. He doesn't deserve.

It's called normal taking but apparently he doesn't get out a lot, so. I still stand by what I've said, he's Darschbier or whatever the fuck his name was.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am gonna play some Mirror's fuckin Edge 2. I have to wind down.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Gosh, I miss snow.


----------



## Ganjcat

Xorkoth said:


> Veneficus scriptor nuntius prior scripta in cubiculo vidi murum, qui male bastardis


"Speak facking English mate!"


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> Gosh, I miss snow.


oh nooo its the fox


----------



## Xorkoth

Ganjcat said:


> "Speak facking English mate!"



Google translate is your friend.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ganjcat said:


> "Speak facking English mate!"


Veneficus scriptor nuntius prior scripta in cubiculo vidi murum, qui male bastardis 
I saw in the chamber: and the Sorcerer's written first, the messenger of the wall, those who are sick are bastard


----------



## Xorkoth

Hmm, I no longer remember what I was trying to say as I was high as balls when I wrote that... but it certainly wasn't that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hey it made sense to me....
What does that say?
Open to interpretation and context?
IDK, curious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah i can't sleep past half a day either. Mine was about 3 days up too. Maybe 4.


with covid I slept in mostly 36 hours in a row, only waking up for about 1-2 minutes at a time.  

with benzos I can do 14-24-36 hours.  

withdrawal can also render a long sleep it off period

insomnia is a worse issue with me however 

I just woke up after close to 12 hours of sleep.  It felt so good.  

NEED HYPNOTICS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

How are you now?

You had COVID?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ooh shitttt


captain has PRETZEL 19

man that's bullshit

aye, no fuckin way.


----------



## Stark

madness00 said:


> No one deserves death, shit head.



What about people who leave fresh meat on a dry goods shelf instead of putting it back when they decide they don't want it?


----------



## Stark

Shady's Fox said:


> Gosh, I miss snow.



In a one hour period yesterday, I had sun, drizzle, hail, thunder, rain, then snow, all while parked.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> No one deserves death, shit head.


I have a buddhist perspective on life and death, so my saying would be more like "Everyone deserves death".  Namely life is suffering and non-existence is nirvana/pleasure aka the natural alleviation of suffering/the right time for it to end. 

Hence why avoiding unpleasant sensations/situations in life, seeking sensory stimulus etc. lead to suffering.



PtahTek said:


> Dying is easy for any of us... try living and let live... if one can do that then one can be whateva one wishes (or thinks they are)


----------



## Shady's Fox

Stark said:


> In a one hour period yesterday, I had sun, drizzle, hail, thunder, rain, then snow, all while parked.




qft


----------



## JessFR

Stark said:


> What about people who leave fresh meat on a dry goods shelf instead of putting it back when they decide they don't want it?



God those people are scum. 

Same with the ones that do it with  refrigerated dairy products. 

They deserve no less than beheading.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Gloomp said:


> I can't wait till this quarantine is over so I can fuck off forever from this forum.  It's either I leave, or admin's start paying me to post.



Heh,

I recall the admin closing the lounge because it was a hateful place , it was just the main active moderator and his buddies trolling though.


Not much changes, just be yourself and don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah Gloomp, don't let some hate get you down, I think you're cool and I enjoy your contributions.



PtahTek said:


> Hey it made sense to me....
> What does that say?
> Open to interpretation and context?
> IDK, curious.



I'm happy it meant something to you.  I wish I remember what it meant to me.  :D  I was on some shit that night, and was very amused by myself.


----------



## Stark

In the pipe, five by five



Captain.Heroin said:


>


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah Gloomp, don't let some hate get you down, I think you're cool and I enjoy your contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy it meant something to you.  I wish I remember what it meant to me.  :D  I was on some shit that night, and was very amused by myself.





Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a buddhist perspective on life and death, so my saying would be more like "Everyone deserves death".  Namely life is suffering and non-existence is nirvana/pleasure aka the natural alleviation of suffering/the right time for it to end.
> 
> Hence why avoiding unpleasant sensations/situations in life, seeking sensory stimulus etc. lead to suffering.


Thatz a lotta hitz of L I should think.


----------



## Xorkoth

It appears to be 25 of them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thatz a lotta hitz of L I should think.


ttytt i've had one blotters that were very strong and some blotters that were very weak over the years

weak shit is like you gotta eat like 2, 4, 6, 8... hits just to get going.  

I prefer my ONE'n'DONE's.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Speaking of R.E.M. I’ve been singing this to my partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn’t listen to me or Michael Stipe. She thinks he is gay, and I tell her NO SHE IS NOT!


----------



## schizopath

I havent had a shit in five days and im starting to feel like it


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I havent had a shit in five days and im starting to feel like it


I've noticed the more constapaited I am the less my shit stinks well kratom/ opiate shit


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I havent had a shit in five days and im starting to feel like it


Seriously? That’s horrid man,  you need to get some movicol/laxido or whatever it’s called Where you live. 1 sachet every day until you have a movement. If you’re prone to constipation I’d take one sachet every 2 days to keep things regular. It’s so bad to have chronic constipation.


----------



## schizopath

I get stress and opioid constipation. Out of drugs finally So gonna shit normally tomorrow  and i got some softeners that im gonna take at the morning.

Something thats not shit, the weather is finally starting to resemble spring 
Happy holidays!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Shady's Fox said:


> Gosh, I miss snow.


Me too, but not the storms.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I get stress and opioid constipation. Out of drugs finally So gonna shit normally tomorrow  and i got some softeners that im gonna take at the morning.
> 
> Something thats not shit, the weather is finally starting to resemble spring
> Happy holidays!


It’s a fucking amazing day here in Ireland, sun is shining and it’s hot and I’m stuck at home. I surf and SUP and it kills me not to be able to go to the sea.

Definitely use the softeners dude because I’ve worked with old people who had chronic constipation their whole lives and that shit eventually leads you to leaking in your old age. You don’t wanna go down that road! Look after your bowels! Haha!


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Go GABA GABA GABA!
> 
> — Wizard



baclofen is the most pleasing to look at


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Isn’t it pretty! I just took 125mg an hour ago and it’s starting to kick in. 125mg feels just like  4-5 grams of phenibut. I also mixed 4 grams of gabapentin with my dose. I don’t do this very often, but it makes me get stuff done and have zero anxiety.
> 
> Go GABA


This is really weird, when I was on gabapentin I was super productive. Like it made me really motivated. I was ready for the day and happy to do chores ffs! I had to stop taking it because it caused me to gain loads of weight. Such a shame.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I havent had a shit in five days and im starting to feel like it



That's shitty bro



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Go GABA GABA GABA!
> 
> — Wizard



GHB is the king of those as far as euphoria/recreation.  I love phenibut greatly though, and gabapentin and pregabalin.  I'd like to try tolibut.  That graphic leaves off fluorophenibut, which is baclofen with the chlorine replaced by a fluorine.  



PrincessDiz said:


> baclofen is the most pleasing to look at





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Isn’t it pretty! I just took 125mg an hour ago and it’s starting to kick in. 125mg feels just like  4-5 grams of phenibut. I also mixed 4 grams of gabapentin with my dose. I don’t do this very often, but it makes me get stuff done and have zero anxiety.
> 
> Go GABA



I hate baclofen, also for some reason I am really sensitive to it, I took 60mg the first time and felt like I took like 3 times too much phenibut, for 2 days, it felt like my insides were burning, it was horrible.  I have used it to help with phenibut withdrawal which it's good for, but I have never gotten even a bit of euphoria from it.  Whereas I love phenibut, it produces the most ideal state of light hypomania and confidence and happiness when dosed right.


----------



## APs1

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-2K2-Kl5kB/
 - this is the new simbol of peace. I adore


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

LadyAlkaline said:


>



@Xorkoth is that you? lolz


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -3.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.21



*


----------



## Hylight

right 




need broccoli


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

pickles today relish tommow


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

The Political Compass
					






					www.politicalcompass.org
				




That’s mine haha


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

CoastTwoCoast said:


> @Xorkoth is that you? lolz


i didn't even see the egg. now i feel like shit cause it's almost easter ☹.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

If I took my antipsychotic and then threw up 75 minutes later would it still work? I know if you throw up instantly pills dont work but 75 minutes? Anyone got experience on this?


----------



## Hylight

oh you're the shit ! so take care of your shit.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> If I took my antipsychotic and then threw up 75 minutes later would it still work? I know if you throw up instantly pills dont work but 75 minutes? Anyone got experience on this?


I think it would be alright... I've had a similar think happen to me


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck me sexy Jesus! I can’t wait until he moves the rock tomorrow, and shows us that sexy ass body.
> 
> Is that sacrilegious?


thank you. i didn't know what day is it. so easter is tomorrow. o good i didn't  miss it.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck me sexy Jesus! I can’t wait until he moves the rock tomorrow, and shows us that sexy ass body.
> 
> Is that sacrilegious?



i wonder did he get royalties for that one

edit : that was nice ass and trippy


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> If I took my antipsychotic and then threw up 75 minutes later would it still work? I know if you throw up instantly pills dont work but 75 minutes? Anyone got experience on this?


What type of pill is it? XR or a capsule? I know personally after 30 mins mines is definitely digested but then I don’t eat food really. Did you have a full stomach?


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


i'm dyin 
okay bye !


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What antipsychotic did you take?


Zyprexa 


PrincessDiz said:


> What type of pill is it? XR or a capsule? I know personally after 30 mins mines is definitely digested but then I don’t eat food really. Did you have a full stomach?


Normal pill. I think they all are all xr. 

Had propably half full stomach and already took the other half since i didnt sleep last night. Gotta sleep now.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Zyprexa
> 
> Normal pill. I think they all are all xr.
> 
> Had propably half full stomach and already took the other half since i didnt sleep last night. Gotta sleep now.


It should be fine dude. 75 mins is plenty to get into your system.


----------



## Shady's Fox

w01fg4ng said:


> Me too, but not the storms.










That looks fine af. North expedition.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sweet dreams, schizopath.


----------



## SS373dOH

sewerslide.666mg said:


> pickles today relish tommow


Cucumbers yesterday.


----------



## Fire&Water

Sex toy day before yesterday


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is what a Nazi political compass looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make that Nazier


I’m practically the opposite of a nazi, I’m pretty proud of that. Wooo hooo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

A homeless guy bet me I couldn't beat him in a race around the block after work just now. I won a cigarette.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He thought I was on something because I was staring at him without blinking. I'm like nah that's normal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I fucking h8te Nazis. They were bad guys in WWll right? My resent history is a bit fuzzy.
> 
> That AI experiment when they gave that AI a Twitter account and let it go? Remember?
> 
> It started out as sweet and cute little thing, and then quickly divulged into an Anti Semitic, homophobic monster and Twitter had to take it down. Remember?
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/03/24/m...-bot-tay-after-twitter-users-teach-it-racism/
> 
> —Wizard



God fuckin dammit, I remember this shit, haha. Someone asked her, how she would destroy humanity, haha.


----------



## Stark

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Come on people! Take the test.








Lefter than you


----------



## Shady's Fox

Wizard, you one weird motherfucker but in a good way. Is English your first language?


----------



## Shady's Fox

I was asking because sometimes you are a fucking tongue twister


----------



## Xorkoth

So the wind last night fucked up my cable Internet, the cable is down on my driveway.  So I'm using my Verizon phone service to make my phone a mobile hot spot for Internet.  But certain sites won't load, it asys .  They include imgur, some other random sites... and verizonwireless.com.   



CoastTwoCoast said:


> @Xorkoth is that you? lolz



LOL, the funny thing is, my mom always tells me I look like Jesus and no joke, last Christmas (not on Christmas but during the time I was visiting my family for the holidays) a guy came to service my dad's motorized chair, and I answered the door.  He saw me and was like WHAAA?  He was all flustered and did a triple take and was like, man, you freaked me out, I thought Jesus was answering the door!  Has anyone ever told you you look just like Jesus??  He kept referencing it periodically and then when he left he called across the house "bye, Jesus!"


----------



## Xorkoth

Wizard, you're really on something today.  I like it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Imgur my friend, imgur is your friend


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I have no choice, my only Internet at the moment is my phone as a mobile hot spot and for some reason it is blocking imgur.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yes, I too am devastated by this unfortunate turn of events.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> inb4 w01f goes "hey cpt ur pansexual"
> 
> NOoooooOOoOOoOOooO you CAN'T MAKE ME noOOOO HEAD'S IN THE SAND... GONNA DO A BUNCH OF DRUGS AND BURY MY HEAD IN THE SAND FURTHER
> NOOOOOOOO
> 
> how the fuck am I supposed to know when I'm a monster in the way I refuse to die
> how the fuck am I supposed to know if I'm in love or if I'm in pain?
> I'm a tightrope walker, I can't find my circus and I'm damaged beyond repair
> 
> _you never said I'd end up like this... no..._
> 
> my avatar is my motivational poster ALL MY MOTIVATION IS TO ERASE OVER THE WORD FRENCH AND PUT FREEDOM we're gonna TAKE BACK EUROPE FOR THE IMMIGRANTS


.....

CH you always have me at a loss for words. I will forgo my old school ways of completely bashing your online persona and portrayal of character but dude, its 2020 and you have been going H.A.M. since '07. Bruh, from one human to another....slow down....to a complete hault, if at all possible.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm a tightrope walker,...


Great rush of adrenaline, though....
Check dem riddims:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is what a Nazi political compass looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make that Nazier


I'm a nazi. Yell at me.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> .....
> 
> CH you always have me at a loss for words. I will forgo my old school ways of completely bashing your online persona and portrayal of character but dude, its 2020 and you have been going H.A.M. since '07. Bruh, from one human to another....slow down....to a complete hault, if at all possible.


Are you the guy that eats booty?


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Are you the guy that eats booty?



am eatin seeds rn

your booty stinks stfu


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I fucking h8te Nazis. They were bad guys in WWll right? My resent history is a bit fuzzy.
> 
> That AI experiment when they gave that AI a Twitter account and let it go? Remember?
> 
> It started out as sweet and cute little thing, and then quickly divulged into an Anti Semitic, homophobic monster and Twitter had to take it down. Remember?
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/03/24/m...-bot-tay-after-twitter-users-teach-it-racism/
> 
> —Wizard




Do u think nazis knew they were being Nazi or were being the good guys at the time?

Do you think ppl who take over govt like that know they are evil or wot

Seems like they thought they were the same ones but clearly they were soft in the head u wot m8


----------



## Ganjcat

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Do u think nazis knew they were being Nazi or were being the good guys at the time?
> 
> Do you think ppl who take over govt like that know they are evil or wot
> 
> Seems like they thought they were the same ones but clearly they were soft in the head u wot m8


do you think anyone cares


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> am eatin seeds rn
> 
> your booty stinks stfu


Nah I wash that shit with bleach


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> Are you the guy that eats booty?


All day
All day


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Happy easter, guys.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Happy easter, guys.


I already told this one but you know how Jesus is resurrected for easter... how does Jeseus jerk off after resurrection?



 palms over paslams over the lap..... through the holes.... it works better in person.... never mind


----------



## Stark

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Do you think ppl who take over govt like that know they are evil or wot



It's easy if you have someone kill or imprison anyone who disagrees


----------



## Xorkoth

Ganjcat said:


> do you think anyone cares


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Happy Easter!


----------



## MemphisX3

Happy easter. Everyone bump this song while you're eating your jesus candy



Hail stan


----------



## MemphisX3

I said a prayer to Lord Infamous this morning that you all accept the one true savior that is three six mafia.

With enough time and dedication you can study the ways of the 6 via listening to mystic stylez and chapter 1: the end. Only then will you be enlightened to the first level of ways of the 6.

Koopsta Knicca brought me a huge basket of cigarillos, dice, one 40oz of colt 45, and a brand new book of devil chants this morning.

It's not too late guys.


----------



## MsDiz

This morning when I got up I walked in some cat vomit. So that was nice.


----------



## MemphisX3

Oh high lord of sin we patiently await your homecoming. May your dark reign or terror and fear forever take hold. Provide us with plentiful stocks of hydro weed and a never ending flow of malt liquor until our cups and blunts runneth over. May the ways of the 6 be forever inflicted on the young and vulnerable so that they may pass the ways down and up to the ignorant. In the name of all that is wrong we pray.

Omen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> .....
> 
> CH you always have me at a loss for words. I will forgo my old school ways of completely bashing your online persona and portrayal of character but dude, its 2020 and you have been going H.A.M. since '07. Bruh, from one human to another....slow down....to a complete hault, if at all possible.


Wanna die young
selling my dick
brb reselling toilet paper and cleaning supplies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> rush of adrenaline


I hate that shit I just like it when my body blacks / whites out.  It's cool man.  Dissociating on psychedelics is also pretty what's up.

I realized I have a problem (PROBLEM) and I sought help for it and I feel like shit now but I got a 30 pack of beers to help how I feeeeeeeel


----------



## Hylight

LOL


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hate that shit I just like it when my body blacks / whites out.  It's cool man.  Dissociating on psychedelics is also pretty what's up.
> 
> I realized I have a problem (PROBLEM) and I sought help for it and I feel like shit now but I got a 30 pack of beers to help how I feeeeeeeel




I wonder what your epitaph will read.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Satan and heroin!


----------



## devilsgospel

My job with a little help from my own bad decisions has entirely MK-ULTRAd me through sleep deprivation, weird coworkers, and drugs

I am a concept not a man


----------



## devilsgospel

I will eat death and personal consequence


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Stark said:


> It's easy if you have someone kill or imprison anyone who disagrees


Yeah it's easy enough innit.

What if you disagree with me can I kill you?


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Yeah it's easy enough innit.
> 
> What if you disagree with me can I kill you?



Yeah that's the golden rule iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

cash me outside


----------



## Stark

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> What if you disagree with me can I kill you?



Hmm.

Maybe?


----------



## Shady's Fox

w01fg4ng said:


> cash me outside



I don't even understand what she's saying. She's a singer but apparently she labels herself as a ''rapper''.

Bitch, don't get me started. Get some fuckin dick and stfu wtf


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

They make you wear a mask to walk in the Verizon but they won't let you wear one in the bank.....


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah that's the golden rule iirc


You agree so u live then.


----------



## Gloomp

Hylight said:


>




Do you sell drugs for real?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> They make you wear a mask to walk in the Verizon but they won't let you wear one in the bank.....



WE ARE LIVING UNDER SHARIA LAW AND I HATE IT



Gloomp said:


> Do you sell drugs for real?


Totes uncooth and bad for the community.  Killing is more posh iirc.  Pays better.  






white internationalism ftw trump 2020 fight the covid19 war with us

ORGASM INTENSIFIES


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> WE ARE LIVING UNDER SHARIA LAW AND I HATE IT


Get used to it. ain't going nowhere quick.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Get used to it. ain't going nowhere quick.


the crime rate gonna go way up with the faces being covered

trust me on that

they'll be like "we did this for some old geezers who got robbed by a COVID19+ homeless?" lol

irony.  Just give me a god damn job where I have my 6 feet of PERSONAL PANIC SPACE for FOREIGN PENIS FREE VAGINA GRABBING IMPOSSIBLE ZONE and I'll be OK.  

It's basically a law just for Donald J. Trump and Mike Pence so he can't cheat on wifey and DJT doesn't fuck anyone but Melania.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> the crime rate gonna go way up with the faces being covered
> 
> trust me on that
> 
> they'll be like "we did this for some old geezers who got robbed by a COVID19+ homeless?" lol
> 
> irony.  Just give me a god damn job where I have my 6 feet of PERSONAL PANIC SPACE for FOREIGN PENIS FREE VAGINA GRABBING IMPOSSIBLE ZONE and I'll be OK.
> 
> It's basically a law just for Donald J. Trump and Mike Pence so he can't cheat on wifey and DJT doesn't fuck anyone but Melania.


I'm interested to see how armed American citizens respond 2 a total quarantine.


----------



## mal3volent

I'd quarantine with that one guy in the front row.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> I'd quarantine with that one guy in the front row.


More girls for me have @ it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm interested to see how armed American citizens respond 2 a total quarantine.


lol

the riots gonna happen again

<-- ready to pillage the liquor stores

I have a problem and my name is CAPTAIN


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> the riots gonna happen again
> 
> <-- ready to pillage the liquor stores
> 
> I have a problem and my name is CAPTAIN


Watch your ass dude probably going to get crazy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Watch your ass dude probably going to get crazy


I am watching my dick that's what all the BOIS really lookin for 'round here iirc

brb fighting the holy war on france


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am watching my dick that's what all the BOIS really lookin for 'round here iirc
> 
> brb fighting the holy war on france


Short fight then France always surrenders.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Short fight then France always surrenders.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Drink your milk and shut up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hear/tell that all French men have stinky wieners. True?


it is TRUE very TRUE

fight the HOLY WAR against FRANCE, brother!


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I hear/tell that all French men have stinky wieners. True?



yes, they have stinky uncircumcised wieners


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> yes, they have stinky uncircumcised wieners


Wee wee


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> On to local news.
> 
> 
> March, 26, 2019
> 
> Bevin signs bill outlawing sex between people and animals in *Kentucky*. Gov. Matt Bevin signed Senate Bill 67 on Tuesday, March, 26, 2019, which outlaws *bestiality* or sex between humans and animals in *Kentucky*.
> 
> Game changer there


Quit watching Fox news


----------



## Shady's Fox

fav Shady's song.

what we do now


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> fav Shady's song.
> 
> what we do now


Did you know that there are some homosexual males on here? I got some weird PMS.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Did you know that there are some homosexual males on here? I got some weird PMS.




what we do now


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> what we do now


Asl


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Asl



come on baby let's dance and stfu grab my arm pam pam


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I smoked crack on Good Friday because the churches were closed. Am I going to hell now?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> yes, they have stinky uncircumcised wieners


german bois know how to roll that foreskin back and use that SOAP n' WATER

frenchies use it to collect all the syphilis and gonorrhea strains of Europe to spread to unsuspecting Ameriwomen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I smoked crack on Good Friday because the churches were closed. Am I going to hell now?


hell is only a state of mind

like not using iirc

use it till u abuse it

lock it down like that pack of brown

THAT SAME FBI INTERVIEWED THE ORLANDO SHOOTER....

what can BROWN do for U


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> On to local news.
> 
> 
> March, 26, 2019
> 
> Bevin signs bill outlawing sex between people and animals in *Kentucky*. Gov. Matt Bevin signed Senate Bill 67 on Tuesday, March, 26, 2019, which outlaws *bestiality* or sex between humans and animals in *Kentucky*.
> 
> Game changer there



Hmm, I forsee an uptick in human-domestic appliance copulation in Kentucky as a result...


----------



## Hylight

omg that is hilarious


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## doofqueen

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Heh,
> 
> I recall the admin closing the lounge because it was a hateful place , it was just the main active moderator and his buddies trolling though.
> 
> 
> Not much changes, just be yourself and don't let the bastards grind you down.


 
True story. I was sucked into the void years ago here and it did my head in. Now I'm not a sensitive lil bitch anymore and just play


----------



## Stark

doofqueen said:


> I was sucked into the void years ago here



There were a lot of phrases we felt free to use then that most of us don't anymore.

Lots of cringe in old threads.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

No thanks, but hopefully I can fall asleep again.

You’re buck naked, running through the woods, jizzing on rocks and casting spells like @devilsgospel. Naughty.


----------



## Stark

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I would have loved to read those old cringe worthy threads, but alas, I am new here.



Plenty in the archives, and on the later Lounge pages.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> PS It’s 3:30am my time, the witching hour. Anyone need a spell performed for you. I’m buck naked and the spells land this way at this hour?



We share a time zone, then, and thanks, but I doing a fine job of cursing myself.

I could use a boost in charm, maybe, and patience, because I have to try to get money from an old French Canadian man tomorrow.  

Also, six hours of driving for three calls, because apparently maps are pretty fucking hard to read for the people who have the power to add things to my calendar.


----------



## Stark

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If your palms start to itch, that means money is coming your way!



Okay, not actual bugs.  Good to know.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes, that’s how it works, I read the tree bark and leaves in the forest. You’ll sleep soon.
> 
> So mote it be!
> 
> Putting my jammies back on. Nigh night love!
> 
> —Wizard



Yes, you can put your dick away now. Nighty night!


----------



## BK38

Feeling on the up today 

youtube.com/watch?v=khrx-zrG460


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too! I just took 20 grams of a really good batch of red borneo kratom. Super high, hope I don’t puke!
> 
> This is the song I’ve been listening to this morning trying to depress myself about this pandemic and drug addiction during these times.
> 
> Good song, Aimee Mann:



Different vibe I got going on but I can respect it. I'm starting to like you for your aural choices. But at the same time, you are a shit-lord wizard. Bit of cognitive dissonance going on here  Fuck you very much. 

Stop trying to depress yourself Wizard.


----------



## schizopath

I found one great old song from my youth during my amphetamine and now Im trying to find it again. I remember 2 parts of it... has my brain mixed 2 songs into 1? Anyway still trying to find it on my youtube playlist.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I found one great old song from my youth during my amphetamine and now Im trying to find it again. I remember 2 parts of it... has my brain mixed 2 songs into 1? Anyway still trying to find it on my youtube playlist.



Post when you do. Good to see you bruh.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Different vibe I got going on but I can respect it. I'm starting to like you for your aural choices. But at the same time, you are a shit-lord wizard. Bit of cognitive dissonance going on here  Fuck you very much.
> 
> Stop trying to depress yourself Wizard.



I was obsessed with that song for years when an ex sent it to me but he sent this version which I prefer. Haha


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I was obsessed with that song for years when an ex sent it to me but he sent this version which I prefer. Haha



I know it and I will respectfully disagree, OG sound all the way with that 'un.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too! I just took 20 grams of a really good batch of red borneo kratom. Super high, hope I don’t puke!
> 
> This is the song I’ve been listening to this morning trying to depress myself about this pandemic and drug addiction during these times.
> 
> Good song, Aimee Mann:



Oh hell yeah! I’m getting a bulk of Borneo Red, Green, Yellow and White Kratom today!!! 20 grams is a lot though. lol I’ll take like 7 grams. Mixing them together is good if you have different strains. It keeps your body from getting used to one strain.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes 20 grams is a lot, and I usually take 8-12 grams, but a felt like a beast this morning. I have Zofran (ondansetron) in case I need to puke later. Also, get my adderall tomorrow. So I’ll be tying like a monster tomorrow!



That kratom will be great with the Adderall to smooth it out, take the edge off.


----------



## BK38

CoastTwoCoast said:


> That kratom will be great with the Adderall to smooth it out, take the edge off.



I find Kratom to be kinda Tramadol-light-like ...if that makes sense? I've never taken 20gs at a time, but I have tipped the scales at 10g in a day. Any more and I get way too much of that sick feeling.


----------



## schizopath

Forum sounds better with me? Funny Ive been thinking that no one wants me to post.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

BK38 said:


> I find Kratom to be kinda Tramadol-light-like ...if that makes sense? I've never taken 20gs at a time, but I have tipped the scales at 10g in a day. Any more and I get way too much of that sick feeling.



Yes, 20 grams is way too much. I wouldn’t recommend it. I’m thinking of cutting back and starting to microdose like 3 grams. 

Getting sick on kratom feels nasty. It’s a great companion for stimulants. I love taking it with Concerta. It makes it so you’re not all irritable and too hopped up. lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Forum sounds better with me? Funny Ive been thinking that no one wants me to post.



Da fuck are you talking about? You’re loved here! You’re a major part of this place.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Forum sounds better with me? Funny Ive been thinking that no one wants me to post.



You're mistaken, I echo the sentiments of Wizard (but his opinion is worth less than mine, but in this case we're aligned)... looooool. Music/forum sounds better with you.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

@BK38 

Yo my brother, you're fried yo. Gtfo


----------



## schizopath

Idk I had 2 psychotic episodes from amphetamines last week and everything just started resembling bad. I figured I have to start growing up in many ways.

Thanks for saying that. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Schizo the path, my ninja, I hope you're feeling better. In June I'll probably go MIA for a while from tweaking so I understand but we do miss you.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> @BK38
> 
> Yo my brother, you're fried yo. Gtfo



Not even close, how's your mom doing btw? The vaginal surgery go ok after I saw her?


----------



## CFC

I've found the absence of schizo and CH quite bewildering tbh. Hope you're both ok my dudes


----------



## CFC

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have a question? I am driving out of State to Pennsylvania and am wondering if I’m able to without too much fuss. I tried to get the information from the States website and it really didn’t answer the question if mandatory quarantine is required. Also, the return trip back to Ohio in a couple weeks?
> 
> Any help helps! Thanx,
> Jamie (Wizard)



If it's anything like the UK, you'll get locked up for 20 years for doing that


----------



## BK38

Fuck you all I'ma.....


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am watching my dick that's what all the BOIS really lookin for 'round here iirc
> 
> brb fighting the holy war on france


Dude, are you ok?


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> On to local news.
> 
> 
> March, 26, 2019
> 
> Bevin signs bill outlawing sex between people and animals in *Kentucky*. Gov. Matt Bevin signed Senate Bill 67 on Tuesday, March, 26, 2019, which outlaws *bestiality* or sex between humans and animals in *Kentucky*.
> 
> Game changer there


I wonder what half the state is gonna do now.


----------



## thegreenhand

BK38 said:


> Fuck you all I'ma.....


The music video for that shit is incredible. The part for that song is around 13:30


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Fuck you all I'ma.....


Runaway is Kanyes top 5 but New Slaves has to be his best song overall, imo. The ending is just so fucking good.


----------



## thegreenhand

schizopath said:


> Runaway is Kanyes top 5 but New Slaves has to be his best song overall, imo. The ending is just so fucking good.


How did you feel about his born again Christian album?


----------



## schizopath

thegreenhand said:


> How did you feel about his born again Christian album?


I couldnt listen to the whole thing. Hope he gets back on meds.


----------



## Fire&Water




----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My partner said my dick felt bigger today. She’s not one to lie, but even if she was, not it sure boosted my self esteem. She called it the angry inch, whatever that means.


My partner asked me if I was taking penile enlargement pills the other day.  His lack of drug knowledge blew his cover but I still took the compliment.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

this part always cracks me up


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> this part always cracks me up


I love how she says "and a retard" with a stupid ass smile


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I love how she says "and a retard" with a stupid ass smile


classic


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ^^ I call him Saint Joseph now. He did get real Christian like Korn did!



I’m glad Kanye represents Jesus now. Good for him. I know it’s sincere. He pointed out how demonic the industry is. He’s going to lead others in the right direction too. It takes guts to stand up against the industry.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I miss @schizopath.

Dare me to cry? DARE ME?


----------



## BK38




----------



## Gloomp

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m glad Kanye represents Jesus now. Good for him. I know it’s sincere. He pointed out how demonic the industry is. He’s going to lead others in the right direction too. It takes guts to stand up against the industry.




You serious?  Not making any hasty judgement's, but you serious?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Gloomp said:


> You serious?  Not making any hasty judgement's, but you serious?



Yes, you are, but whatever dude...


----------



## Gloomp

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yes, you are, but whatever dude...





No i'm not making judgement's. I know full well what's going on in my head as opposed to a stranger on the internet.  I simply wanted to know the validity of the story is all.


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> No i'm not making judgement's. I know full well what's going on in my head as opposed to a stranger on the internet.  I simply wanted to know the validity of the story is all.


It was a condescending statement. 

Now post more dick or stfu


----------



## Gloomp

SS373dOH said:


> It was a condescending statement.
> 
> Now post more dick or stfu





How would you even know what a condescending statement is in writing from, not to even mention its _intent_, of what I actually said?   You know how hard it is to, even professional authors, to capture the nuances of speech — sarcasm, facetiousness, condescension — in the form of speech?  I'm not gonna go over this with you.  You should have the brains to work yourself through the muck and mire and hold off on what you_ think_ may have been said and what the_ intent _actually was.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Gloomp said:


> How would you even know what a condescending statement is in writing from, not to even mention its _intent_, of what I actually said?   You know how hard it is to, even professional authors, to capture the nuances of speech — sarcasm, facetiousness, condescension — in the form of speech?  I'm not gonna go over this with you.  You should have the brains to work yourself through the muck and mire and hold off on what you_ think_ may have been said and what the_ intent _actually was.



It’s not even that serious. You laughed at my statement, then asked me if I’m serious and said you’re not judging. You already judged by laughing in the first place.

Anyway, moving on...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh, he "haha"'ed it?

I missed that part.

In all serious, it is pretty relevant.

Even though it sounds funny to say it's relevant for a smiley.

Anyway, NOT THAT DEEP.


----------



## Gloomp

sorry


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Gloomp said:


> sorry



No worries.

I’m just waiting on my sushi, helps me feel better. hehe


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fuck gotta go back to unemployment (online) and change some shit.
Owner at work said he denied it cause i sad i basically quit
I told him it was closest to the truth that i could be
he says claim laid off and he will approve it
fuck yeah

only problem is not being able to focus on BL while on it
haha


madness00 said:


> Oh, he "haha"'ed it?


u a trip. mad
love the sense of humor


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Heh. Thanks.

God dam can't wait for stim check. You know I be buying stims.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Blah.  Time to get back on the drugs.

Ring ring

Pick up da phone plz


----------



## MemphisX3

Our father of terror and destruction,

We hope you are enjoying fentanyl patches, hotwings and xanax with the dark one himself.


----------



## Ganjcat

"The wizard of the creek" sounds like a name I give my penis especially when I'm in your mums creek


----------



## Ganjcat

MemphisX3 said:


> Our father of terror and destruction,
> 
> We hope you are enjoying fentanyl patches, hotwings and xanax with the dark one himself.


Fuck you


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> Fuck gotta go back to unemployment (online) and change some shit.
> Owner at work said he denied it cause i sad i basically quit
> I told him it was closest to the truth that i could be
> he says claim laid off and he will approve it
> fuck yeah
> 
> only problem is not being able to focus on BL while on it
> haha
> 
> u a trip. mad
> love the sense of humor


 Careful the DEA ain't watching ya mate know what I mean


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> My partner asked me if I was taking penile enlargement pills the other day.  His lack of drug knowledge blew his cover but I still took the compliment.


Are you the OG wo1fg4ng from the old NASSDSSSASDDDSDAASSDASS social days?


----------



## MemphisX3

Ganjcat said:


> Fuck you


----------



## Ganjcat

MemphisX3 said:


>


ok that is disturbing and I don't find most disturbing thing disturbing so to make you're truly say ok that is disturbing you can be sure of what you just posted is illumine very illumine


----------



## MemphisX3

Ganjcat said:


> ok that is disturbing and I don't find most disturbing thing disturbing so to make you're truly say ok that is disturbing you can be sure of what you just posted is illumine very illumine


----------



## thegreenhand

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I’m glad Kanye represents Jesus now. Good for him. I know it’s sincere. He pointed out how demonic the industry is. He’s going to lead others in the right direction too. It takes guts to stand up against the industry.


Ya know I’m obliged to say I concur. The one thing I have always loved about Kanye is that he has no fear to speak his mind. Now, of course, this can lead to some rather unintelligent statements at times. All that said, he is the definition of an artist. A true expressive


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm gonna raise a fuss, I'm gonna raise a holler!
Been workin all summer just trying to earn a dollar


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Shady's Fox

Again the whole God religious bullshit, C2C always trolling. Look man, I've read the Bible, I ask you back. Did, Eva the so fuckin called ''The women with no hair'', just bit the fruit and Evilness just popped outta her ass or what?


----------



## Shady's Fox

@MemphisX3

You dumb mf, if you wanna post music use tags a.k.a ''Spoilers''. Don't fill the whole thread with your discombobulated non-sense.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Again the whole God religious bullshit, C2C always trolling. Look man, I've read the Bible, I ask you back. Did, Eva the so fuckin called ''The women with no hair'', just bit the fruit and Evilness just popped outta her ass or what?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> 
> You dumb mf, if you wanna post music use tags a.k.a ''Spoilers''. Don't fill the whole thread with your discombobulated non-sense.


WHAT.THE.FUCK

YOU CANT SAY THAT ABOUT THREE SIX MAFIA. TAKE IT BACK OR FACE CONSEQUENCES FROM LORD INFAMOUS HIMSELF!


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> enjoy ur fuckin ban br0
> 
> if u keep postin
> 
> am gonna track ur IP


You're on thin ice bro. I practice santeria.


----------



## Shady's Fox

who


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> 
> You dumb mf, if you wanna post music use tags a.k.a ''Spoilers''. Don't fill the whole thread with your discombobulated non-sense.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> You're on thin ice bro. I practice santeria.



I practice money. If you don't stfu, you and ur mom will not eat anything. 

oooh......


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> who


Huh...? Who, what?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> I practice money. If you don't stfu, you and ur mom will not eat anything.
> 
> oooh......


I don't get it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> I don't get it.



what happend bro

you ok bak there


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> what happend bro
> 
> you ok bak there


----------



## Ganjcat

And come to my ip come i don't give a fuck anyone comes to my yard I promise you won't forget it you might kill me but I will get you.. You will remember me for the rest of your life whenever you look in the mirror know what I'm sayin


----------



## Shady's Fox

I don't see him, where's he


HOLD ME HOLD MEE


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> what happend bro
> 
> you ok bak there


Suck my dick bitch this ain't the ststez


Shady's Fox said:


> who


who yourself who you talking to bitch


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't see him, where's he
> 
> 
> HOLD ME HOLD MEE


I'm coming shady I'm coming


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> I don't get it.



One rarely does...

From time to time Shady makes total sense.  The rest of the time... nah


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM ALONE IN MY BMW

AND AM CRYING

20 FLOWERS ON MA GRAVE

nah


----------



## Ganjcat

Ganjcat said:


> Suck my dick bitch this ain't the ststez
> 
> who yourself who you talking to bitch


she don't even know she's a fucking window licking spastic on and I know 'she's is a 'he's but 'he's has no dick so it's a she trust me


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't see him, where's he
> 
> 
> HOLD ME HOLD MEE


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> AM ALONE IN MY BMW
> 
> AND AM CRYING
> 
> 20 FLOWERS ON MA GRAVE
> 
> nah


Why you spitting your dead bars on here just because no respectable record company would consider you or laugh you out the door don't torture with those obscenities


----------



## Shady's Fox

Tsss, y'all weak af. Damn pokemons.

You can't fuck with Shady, that's it. Ghost knew that i'm his Daddy, so.


----------



## Ganjcat

MemphisX3 said:


>


It's ok bro she gets like this it's 'that' time of the month


----------



## Ganjcat

Btw how do people 'react ' to posts like some put a laughing face or a face with heart eyes but all I see is a stupid is a stupid button


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Tsss, y'all weak af. Damn pokemons.
> 
> You can't fuck with Shady, that's it. Ghost knew that i'm his Daddy, so.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hold the "like" junt down


----------



## Ganjcat

Ganjcat said:


> Btw how do people 'react ' to posts like some put a laughing face or a face with heart eyes but all I see is a stupid is a stupid button


You liked my post but didn't answer it lol?


----------



## Ganjcat

My guy


----------



## Gloomp

Anyone else playing the FF7 remake?  Thank God for Covid-19.  Now I get this free time to cast all the chocobo summon materia I want.


----------



## Ganjcat

I feel nice like Christmas   I'm off for a toot and come back hopefully to some replies and reactions to my general mischief I'm only into general mischief today nothing more I'll let you guys off easy


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady I compliment your fanny it's nice just a bit fishy


----------



## Ganjcat

Shady's Fox said:


> I don't see him, where's he
> 
> 
> HOLD ME HOLD MEE


HOL ME


HOLD MEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ted Bundy had a fan club. Women wrote and called him just to be murdered.
> 
> His eyes popped out of his sockets when the first electrocution didn’t work! The viewing audience have never forgotten. He killed so many women!
> 
> He cried for his own pain. That’s all he gave the victims.
> 
> Welcome to the Abyss! Fuck Ted Bundy and all of his pussy screams!
> 
> —Wizard


Just when you think you've seen it all


----------



## Ganjcat

hHAHAHAHAH FUN AND GAMES GUYS RIGHT FUN AND GAMES AHAHAHAHA


----------



## MemphisX3

Slender man?


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A game:
> 
> Anyone remember Sender Man?


Everyone has heard of slender man he ain't even scary just looks like an inflatable wavey guy thing he probably owns a car shop called "Slender motors"


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ted Bundy had a fan club. Women wrote and called him just to be murdered.
> 
> His eyes popped out of his sockets when the first electrocution didn’t work! The viewing audience have never forgotten. He killed so many women!
> 
> He cried for his own pain. That’s all he gave the victims.
> 
> Welcome to the Abyss! Fuck Ted Bundy and all of his pussy screams!
> 
> —Wizard



Ya!  *holds up picket sign*  We want more Bundy Blundeon!  One life to electrocute isn't enough!  *shakes fist*


----------



## Ganjcat

MemphisX3 said:


> Slender man?


Dude.. Have you seriously never heard of him obviously he isn't real but he's a very popular urban legend he's more searched in Google than Michael Jackson my mum was a bit Michael Jackson fan because she was fully black it's crazy how loyal his fans are literally fainting at concerts like he hypnotized them lol I think his music is so over rated I mean its alright... But I've heard much much better I guess at the time though it was more impressive then today


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> ThAt asshole


ahahaha I like how you said 'that asshole' like you know him as some annoying neighbour lol "on ffs it's that asshole next door who keeps stealing my garden chairs"


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He apparently made some little girl kill someone. Blamed it on Slender man, in court. It started out as a Mine Craft demon. Wanna catch him like a Pokémon?


Wrong.. About the Minecraft origination their were apparently pictures of him around children the weird thing is these pictures are over half a century old meaning of he's real and not just a clever bit of cgi photo editing stuff he is older then fubar


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> where do you think wizards work?


Houses of parliament?


----------



## Ganjcat

Anyway I'm off for a toot behave ladies


----------



## Xorkoth

Gloomp said:


> Anyone else playing the FF7 remake?



I first read this as "anyone plugging the FF7 remake"

And I  was like, yes!  yes I am.  It hurts, but it hurts so good...



Ganjcat said:


> Everyone has heard of slender man he ain't even scary just looks like an inflatable wavey guy thing he probably owns a car shop called "Slender motors"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Freakin UI website down til 3 or so. fuck it will wait til tomorrow AM. Filed but needs tweakin so date is retro.
Had to get away and where do i go for a break (besides a smoke)? Rhetorical.
So we talkin bout dead wizards and pms eatin babies?
wut?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> eatin babies?


cuts to rotten.org pic


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## SS373dOH

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He apparently made some little girl kill someone. Blamed it on Slender man, in court. It started out as a Mine Craft demon. Wanna catch him like a Pokémon?


Yep it happened like 20 miles from my house..


----------



## MemphisX3

I refuse to catch up 100% from my last post but from what I can see; you guys are weird.

I like that.


----------



## MemphisX3

On slender man: those 2 12 year olds that shanked that other little girl are due to get out in a few years iirc


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> I refuse to catch up 100% from my last post but from what I can see; you guys are weird.
> 
> I like that.


This is the abyss, always let the previous page die in peace.


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> This is the abyss, always let the previous page die in peace.


Good looking out on the etiquette. It's been a minute.


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> Good looking out on the etiquette. It's been a minute.


Speaking of etiquette, its prudent to post tits or flaccid dick in the noody, or as some say, gtfo.


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> Speaking of etiquette, its prudent to post tits or flaccid dick in the noody, or as some say, gtfo.


I dont have the mental ability to maneuver more than one thread. Hecka nitrous in the early 2000s following Dave Matthew's band like a cool guy.


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> I dont have the mental ability to maneuver more than one thread. Hecka nitrous in the early 2000s following Dave Matthew's band like a cool guy.


Post in this thread, mods will move it for you.


----------



## MemphisX3

Just a bit about me: when I was 16 the walls in my room were plastered with nickleback and creed posters and that alone got me tons of pussy.

My favorite musical artist is Simon and Garfunkel followed by the those chanting monk dudes.


----------



## SS373dOH

I'd hate to see you get reported for lack of a nood, so lets see that dave mathews band chasing ass !


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> Post in this thread, mods will move it for you.


I would much rather just post underground memphis rap videos if it's all the same to you


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> I'd hate to see you get reported for lack of a nood, so lets see that dave mathews band chasing ass !


I been copping warnings and bans on BL since '03. I ain't scurd


----------



## SS373dOH

MemphisX3 said:


> Just a bit about me: when I was 16 the walls in my room were plastered with nickleback and creed posters and that alone got me tons of pussy.
> 
> My favorite musical artist is Simon and Garfunkel followed by the those chanting monk dudes.


But prolly not as much as pussy my chumbawamba poster got me..

I think youre thinking of the blue man group


----------



## MemphisX3

SS373dOH said:


> But prolly not as much as pussy my chumbawamba poster got me..
> 
> I think youre thinking of the blue man group


My buddy stole my chubawanba poster in 8th grade and he married the homecoming queen/head cheerleader so i believe it.


----------



## MemphisX3

I cant directly post pics to the board from my drive anymore?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I refuse to catch up 100% from my last post but from what I can see; you guys are weird.
> 
> I like that.


to what you asked no I'm not ok

haven't been for a while but will live

brb holy war for freedom fries






lost a lot of loved ones last year and this year has been a total boner killer

for the most part i'll be ok though I have lots of ice cream for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I cant directly post pics to the board from my drive anymore?!











						Imgur
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## 6am-64-14m

MemphisX3 said:


> Just a bit about me: when I was 16


Have you not been here since then? 16?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Have you not been here since then? 16?


dollars to donuts he had a real cool trip man i would totes be memphis for a day

it prolly involves lots of bitches and hos


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Captain.Heroin 
Dont take the laughs at your posts the wrong wau plz.
i just find the _way _you post is amusing


----------



## 6am-64-14m

*this place is fuckin nuts*
_*
*_
*or is it me?*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i always love the laughing face icon

any laughter / lols i can inspire in someone else is a plus

esp. after all the death and loss last year, this year... 

for the most part all I can do is drink a few beers at the end of a good night, dab to get thru the day and just abhor my existence


----------



## 6am-64-14m

batry dead good night loves you all speciall @Shady's Fox you dumb mf imma bite yo little dick off one day too
peace
lolololol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

night

imma cry about shit and play video games and sleep in and watch THE PRESIDENT'S CORONA VIRUS BRAIN WASHING 3 HOUR SESSION

"WE'RE GONNA OPEN UP THE COUNTRY FOR YOKELS AND HILLBILLY IDIOTS...

AND THE REST OF YA'LL GONNA LIVE THROUGH THE RIOTS PART II"

loving it

I predicted I was gonna die this year and it's all coming true TO A THEATER NEAR YOU™

that feel when BTS is actually safer in South Africa than I am in TRUMPLANDIA


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> Have you not been here since then? 16?


....holy shit....that's accurate, scary, and embarrassing


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> dollars to donuts he had a real cool trip man i would totes be memphis for a day
> 
> it prolly involves lots of bitches and hos


All my women have class; they refer to themselves as skanks and skeezers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> skanks and skeezers


this would make for a great A&E TV show.


----------



## MemphisX3

Like a real housewives deal but set in Memphis 

Skanks and skeezers of the bluff city


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would def tune in every week.  

I can't believe I'm so tired.  I've been doing nothing but sleeping time away waiting for cool shit to happen in a world of bleak grayness.  

How are you doing memphis?


----------



## MemphisX3

Time to put on my bed time music on repeat and go to sleep. Tou kiddos stay safe


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would def tune in every week.
> 
> I can't believe I'm so tired.  I've been doing nothing but sleeping time away waiting for cool shit to happen in a world of bleak grayness.
> 
> How are you doing memphis?


I'll get back to you on that tomorrow


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Me too! I just took 20 grams of a really good batch of red borneo kratom. Super high, hope I don’t puke!
> 
> This is the song I’ve been listening to this morning trying to depress myself about this pandemic and drug addiction during these times.
> 
> Good song, Aimee Mann:


Honestly though dude you're not super high on kratom. Wtf this world coming to?


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sender man made little girls kill someone.
> 
> Unacceptable!
> 
> —Wizard has him as his pet now


I know man he's a bloody nightmare


----------



## Ganjcat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I played with mommy, uncle jud... now I wanna play with youuuuu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Church)))))


I like playing games and I like having friends to play games with yayy I made a fwend


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I miss @schizopath.
> 
> Dare me to cry? DARE ME?


Make it count!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> All my women have class; they refer to themselves as skanks and skeezers


I like skanking to Ska music


----------



## schizopath

Its been two weeks since I got some ket coming but havent fucking seen it yet


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Ganjcat said:


> I know man he's a bloody nightmare


Wut the fuck exactly does "bloody" mean?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Wut the fuck exactly does "bloody" mean?


im not from the uk but I believe it can mean very / fucking I could be wrong


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> im not from the uk but I believe it can mean very / fucking I could be wrong


Well then you're no one of  authority so I'll dismiss your post.


----------



## MsDiz

Bloody means very ss was said above. You’re bloody annoying - you’re very annoying.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Guess what? They started selling liquor in my hood 15 minutes ago


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fuck the Police


----------



## MsDiz

Guess what its 13:23 and I’m opening up a bottle of prosecco.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Guess what its 13:23 and I’m opening up a bottle of prosecco.


Wanna fuck?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh-ho, WORD???!!

My stim check just came through. But Trump gave me $1,199 instead of 1,200.

FUCKING DICK!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Oh-ho, WORD???!!
> 
> My stim check just came through. But Trump gave me $1,199 instead of 1,200.
> 
> FUCKING DICK!


what a prick


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Wanna fuck?


Dick or gtfo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Too many dicks in this world already iirc


----------



## CFC

what was you DOC today ghost? u on some speed?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CFC said:


> what was you DOC today ghost? u on some speed?


No sleep and alcohol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

And I got a tattoo


----------



## CFC

Oooh... what of?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

CFC said:


> Oooh... what of?


Hope Sandoval. I like mazzy Star


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I put her right next to Ozzy on my chest.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm a retard but at least I know it


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm a retard but at least I know it


----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Too many dicks in this world already iirc


One more wont hurt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


>


Boner


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Boner


Youre a pussycat iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Youre a pussycat iirc


STFU I'm hittingon chicks


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> STFU I'm hittingon chicks


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

Does psychopath really mean = you are the hero of your own story and other people are just npc s. Idk, even in Star Wars kotor I went from full light to full darkness in the absolute end.


----------



## schizopath

The bupreman might make an exception and come drop me some dope


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

You seriously need a heroin dealer


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yepper, that’s the definition of a psychopath.
> 
> Also, Luke Skywalker vs Darth Vader. Who the fuck watches Star Wars and thinks that Luke’s the badass in that movie. You know who, psychopaths.


I AM THE LAST MOHICAN!

Im still waiting for darth Luke or a Dart Revan movie.


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you the OG wo1fg4ng from the old NASSDSSSASDDDSDAASSDASS social days?


Yo yep, I'm up in this bitch.


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Yo yep, I'm up in this bitch.


Yeeeeeeeea my boy is still yo yepping. What's up kid. How you been?


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> Yeeeeeeeea my boy is still yo yepping. What's up kid. How you been?


Thanks man, I'm doing good.  It's been a minute so a lot has changed.  Old school Memphis rap is being given credit for modern hip hop.  Even if you don't like the modern trap, it's still pretty cool to see where it all came from.  Are you still in Memphis?  I left Colorado and I'm back in the dirty South.  What's good?


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Thanks man, I'm doing good.  It's been a minute so a lot has changed.  Old school Memphis rap is being given credit for modern hip hop.  Even if you don't like the modern trap, it's still pretty cool to see where it all came from.  Are you still in Memphis?  I left Colorado and I'm back in the dirty South.  What's good?


Bro, on a super serious note....almost every hit hip hop song has sounds, style or beats from Memphis.  It's crazy. I knew when I was young that 3-6 would eventually be huge but not like this. I'm glad they are getting their due though for sure. About 9 or 10 old school underground rappers have sued DJ paul and juicy because a lot of what's being sampled etc is these dudes and they all have credits on certain shit.

I was super cool listening to three six @13 to get amped up before baseball, basketball and football games. 

Memphis has always had an extremely deep and talented pit of rappers/writers/producers. Home of the blues/sun studios etc. 

Respect to you for seeing that shit.

Yea man a lot has changed on my end too. Unfortunately my geographical location is one the things that has not changed. I am still in memphis. I am 5 years clean from opiates. 3 years and some months from alcohol. Fucked up on benzos this past summer after a few years off those but I am back to just the marijuana now. Oh, and psychedelics. But life is good man. I'm alive, so many aren't and lord knows I have seen plenty much better than me pass. 

What area are you in now?


----------



## MemphisX3

Oh yea....still very much addicted to pussy...the sweet delicious African kind.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Oh-ho, WORD???!!
> 
> My stim check just came through. But Trump gave me $1,199 instead of 1,200.
> 
> FUCKING DICK!


Yo, let your boy hold a billsky or two.


----------



## MemphisX3

Get buck with me bitches


----------



## MemphisX3

Where ya been all of my life 
I need you bad
I been searching for ya
That gold ol stuff
I cant get enough
You know I been jonesin for ya


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro, on a super serious note....almost every hit hip hop song has sounds, style or beats from Memphis.  It's crazy. I knew when I was young that 3-6 would eventually be huge but not like this. I'm glad they are getting their due though for sure. About 9 or 10 old school underground rappers have sued DJ paul and juicy because a lot of what's being sampled etc is these dudes and they all have credits on certain shit.
> 
> I was super cool listening to three six @13 to get amped up before baseball, basketball and football games.
> 
> Memphis has always had an extremely deep and talented pit of rappers/writers/producers. Home of the blues/sun studios etc.
> 
> Respect to you for seeing that shit.
> 
> Yea man a lot has changed on my end too. Unfortunately my geographical location is one the things that has not changed. I am still in memphis. I am 5 years clean from opiates. 3 years and some months from alcohol. Fucked up on benzos this past summer after a few years off those but I am back to just the marijuana now. Oh, and psychedelics. But life is good man. I'm alive, so many aren't and lord knows I have seen plenty much better than me pass.
> 
> What area are you in now?


That's incredibly awesome to hear!  I'm glad you see the connection with the music too and I'm sure you can appreciate it more being in that area.  And to know that you are keeping up with your sobriety is really inspiring.  With the exception of a small lapse and my current alcohol binge that just ended (I think?) I've kept off the hard stuff for a long time too.  It feels good to appreciate life in the light of sobriety.  Keep up the good work!

My partner and I moved and are currently in Florida.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

@wo1fg4ng How are things being handled in FL? Are yall gonna open up May 1st and complete restart the virus in FL or is your governor going to listen to experts and stay closed?

I'm eager to see what TN does because we are a R state with some serious D areas. We are basically R because of old white dudes.

We got a really bad grade on social distancing and I think our governor will be too scared to lose his vote to a D so we will remain closed for god knows how long.

I would imagine FL is just going to do wtf ever it wants....


----------



## MemphisX3

Random three six mafia fact of the day:

Project pat (juicy J's biological older brother) wrote all of Juicy's lyrics from jail in the 90s and still writes a lot of his lyrics today.


----------



## MemphisX3

Random MemphisX3 fact:

I fingered my first girl with this song playing I  the background:


----------



## Sexzd

Keep your distance shitheads also wear protective masks


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Sexzd said:


> Keep your distance shitheads also wear protective masks


did you say "shitbag" scum fuck


----------



## schizopath

Lemon ice tea is the shit!


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> @wo1fg4ng How are things being handled in FL? Are yall gonna open up May 1st and complete restart the virus in FL or is your governor going to listen to experts and stay closed?
> 
> I'm eager to see what TN does because we are a R state with some serious D areas. We are basically R because of old white dudes.
> 
> We got a really bad grade on social distancing and I think our governor will be too scared to lose his vote to a D so we will remain closed for god knows how long.
> 
> I would imagine FL is just going to do wtf ever it wants....


I think everyone is wondering how this will go.  It's difficult to predict.  I think the people look to their government during times like these and understandably so.  I try to stay updated as much as I can however I can't say for sure what is to follow.  

Stay safe, man.  Good to see you around.


----------



## schizopath

My friends. I have been given the honor to be a game tester! Absolutely fucking thrilled, could have never even imagined this.  ☺


----------



## Ganjcat

Hey here's a little totally 100% joke and not serious wankers of bluelight but first I would like to call to order the gathering of the new bluelight secret society "The Royal Masturbating Club" only sexy people allowed and they must also be invited first or pay the one time fee of 5 +grams of good quality skag the more you pay the higher your rank(and power) who knows one lucky person could get the honour of being my right hand man in exchange for your soul let renders fee variable ofcourse. /add JOIN THE ROYAL MASTERBSTION CLUB TODAY! add add/

What's up freaks and slenderman I'm just on Skype with my girlfriend smoking a cigarette in my window with a heavenly gush of wind washing over my naked body(we just did phone sex I will give more details on request and a quarter of brown powder sent to my via a very very sneaky (and slender) man if not for details then just for that pun.and all the other times I have made YOU personally laugh if each person donates a Q the ganjcat for tots charity org will reach its goal of unlimited supply.. I'll be eagerly awaiting guys don't let me down if you do you can't come play out with me anymore or play manhunt come on do it for a dare


----------



## Ganjcat

My all men(and female) in yer world her surrender to your entire heroin stash and donate to the right cause the grandest charity and forever be blessed by the humble gracious pers of ganjcat herself *bows down on both knees as music plays out of nowhere Embrace you sire! Embrace your destiny


----------



## MsDiz

And they say druggies are disgusting...










						Swedish Influencer Tells Fans To Drink Period Blood To 'Shorten Periods'
					

She has been slammed online for her bizarre comments




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## Ganjcat

How big are your tooters, mines 7 inches


----------



## Ganjcat

PrincessDiz said:


> And they say druggies are disgusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish Influencer Tells Fans To Drink Period Blood To 'Shorten Periods'
> 
> 
> She has been slammed online for her bizarre comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ladbible.com


sounds like a potentially nostalgic youth stimulating commercial succesful product vampires need to eat to you know you inconsiderate pereon


----------



## MsDiz

Ganjcat said:


> sounds like a potentially nostalgic youth stimulating commercial succesful product vampires need to eat to you know you inconsiderate pereon


I gagged when I read that article.


----------



## Ganjcat

You all suck



cock so why not...


/add JOIN THE ROYAL MASTERBSTION CLUB TODAY! add add/


----------



## Ganjcat

PrincessDiz said:


> I gagged when I read that article.


Funny your mum said something similar it wasn't no article though

how does that make you feel diz?


----------



## MsDiz

Confused because you’re not making any sense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ganjcat said:


> how does that make you feel








_I'm just a feel machine_


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Ganjcat said:


> You all suck
> 
> 
> 
> cock so why not...
> 
> 
> /add JOIN THE ROYAL MASTERBSTION CLUB TODAY! add add/


im in if there is a final pussy eating championship


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> _I'm just a feel machine_


" what are you looking at? 
" your whore bitch face bitch!"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I don't know which one if funnier this one or the one with the blondie


----------



## Ganjcat

Waz up! I have over 30 notifications.. I bet half are a 'reaction' why does this site wanna bum facebook


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

You can turn off notifications/alerts for reactions if you don't want to get them anymore. Or you could just complain more. Or stop using BL if it really bothers you enough.


----------



## Ganjcat

Talking of the abyss has anyone gone in their crawl space or attic with nothing but foil, foil tube and smack and a cozy lamp I'm in my grandma's attic while everyone asleep just chilling and hitting the beetle it's so quiet and so relaxing I feel like a gremlin or a troll


----------



## Ganjcat

Seriously peeps need to try this if you need to go stealth to in your household the attic might be the best place as all smoke rises I dunno what it is the small ceiling insane chlostrotrophobia I'm enjoying both of them though unlike most I like small closed off rooms with no draft


----------



## Ganjcat

Btw u I haz bad spelling it's because English is not my first language A'rivadechi!


----------



## Ganjcat

Captain.Heroin said:


> _I'm just a feel machine_


I was just looking for a sexy hunk of a man to show me a good time as well I heard you need a crane to lift yourself out of bed because your that ripped I also heard you crushed a fellow lover to death with said pecs hence why you are so sad

Real talk do you secretly take heroin but are ashamed to admit it? It's just with your name Captain.H I've always wondered and it's always bugged me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to use heroin and was very upset at myself for being addicted to it.  Eventually (circa 2013) quit that shit and moved on without heroin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ganjcat said:


> ashamed to admit it?


I still have sexy dreams with females in them ... ashamed to admit it to IRL lovers.


----------



## SS373dOH

Ganjcat said:


> Btw u I haz bad spelling it's because English is not my first language A'rivadechi!


BradpittIngloriousbasterds.gif


----------



## Stark

madness00 said:


> But Trump gave me $1,199 instead of 1,200.



Good thing you got it this week.

With inflation, a few days later that 1199 will only be worth 995


----------



## Stark

schizopath said:


> My friends. I have been given the honor to be a game tester! Absolutely fucking thrilled, could have never even imagined this.



Nice, I beta'd for the Star Wars MMO


----------



## Gloomp

Xorkoth said:


> I first read this as "anyone plugging the FF7 remake"
> 
> And I  was like, yes!  yes I am.  It hurts, but it hurts so good...




Do not defile the name of FF7!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> No thanks, but hopefully I can fall asleep again.
> 
> You’re buck naked, running through the woods, jizzing on rocks and casting spells like @devilsgospel. Naughty.



Just another Friday night over at the devil's house, my neighbors love me


----------



## Gloomp

SS373dOH said:


> Speaking of etiquette, its prudent to post tits or flaccid dick in the noody, or as some say, gtfo.




Hmmmmm, I see it really got to you.  How bad do you want to be smacked in the face by my dick, really?  I offer these services to males for a mere $25 a pap.


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> Hmmmmm, I see it really got to you.  How bad do you want to be smacked in the face by my dick, really?  I offer these services to males for a mere $25 a pap.


Do the lassies get a price break? 

If so..

This is bullshit !


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used to use heroin and was very upset at myself for being addicted to it.  Eventually (circa 2013) quit that shit and moved on without heroin.


From the looks of it you just replaced the addiction with cock


----------



## schizopath

Chances are that Im getting ketamine today. I am so fucking hyped for it! Waited over 2 weeks.


----------



## Xorkoth

Gloomp said:


> Do not defile the name of FF7!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll defile whomever I please, thank you very much.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am using my witchcraft so that you will be in a K-hole by noon.
> 
> *edit* It’s done! So Mote It Be!
> 
> — Wizard


I love you! If I get it I will pray for you at night today.


----------



## BK38

Started doing some home exercises again a couple days ago so I don't I become too unhealthy/out of shape. Jfc, I'm so sore though! I did fuck all and it feels like someone has taken a hammer to my muscles. Pain is weakness leaving the body and all that, but man, I've become pussified.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I AM THE LAST MOHICAN!
> 
> Im still waiting for darth Luke or a Dart Revan movie.


I totally would have smashed Carrie Fisher


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> And they say druggies are disgusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish Influencer Tells Fans To Drink Period Blood To 'Shorten Periods'
> 
> 
> She has been slammed online for her bizarre comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ladbible.com


In old-school lounge fasion.... Shut your whore mouth......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I still have sexy dreams with females in them ... ashamed to admit it to IRL lovers.


Dude it's okay if you're not gay it's not a sin?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I mean we got some pretty hot girls creeping around bluelight


----------



## Shady's Fox

on some real shit, outta nowhere

well ma mom hole

ye

but shit yo

nhm

*exhales*

phaaa wat

haha

listen

*snorts nose*

i would be glad if this corona shit drift us out you know, this universe doesn't deserve our well-thinked stupidity.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> on some real shit, outta nowhere
> 
> well ma mom hole
> 
> ye
> 
> but shit yo
> 
> nhm
> 
> *exhales*
> 
> phaaa wat
> 
> haha
> 
> listen
> 
> *snorts nose*
> 
> i would be glad if this corona shit drift us out you know, this universe doesn't deserve our well-thinked stupidity.


We need to put green lighter back under your name iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> We need to put green lighter back under your name iirc



yo

leave me alone

fuckin weirdo

if u can't speak to fellow human beings, go into the fuckin jungle. There's always a Tarzan out there ya know.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> yo
> 
> leave me alone
> 
> fuckin weirdo
> 
> if u can't speak to fellow human beings, go into the fuckin jungle. There's always a Tarzan out there ya know.


This guy is pretty new cutting edge check them out.https://youtu.be/G3LvhdFEOqs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MsDiz

ghostandthedarknes said:


> In old-school lounge fasion.... Shut your whore mouth......


Wouldn’t be telling me to shut my whore mouth if you realised the amazing things this whore mouth can accomplish....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Wouldn’t be telling me to shut my whore mouth if you realised the amazing things this whore mouth can accomplish....


Just added your phone number to my contacts


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Wouldn’t be telling me to shut my whore mouth if you realised the amazing things this whore mouth can accomplish....



Women best weapon.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Just added your phone number to my contacts



Have you s-

he? i mean

chicken

yo.. go home my boy

best advice, this not the place for omega virgin

you're just another hamster5000


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Have you s-
> 
> he? i mean
> 
> chicken
> 
> yo.. go home my boy
> 
> best advice, this not the place for omega virgin
> 
> you're just another hamster5000


Share the drugs baby then we can communicate????


----------



## Shady's Fox

PEOPLE PPL GATHER AROUND

PICK-UP THAT SHIT

AYE MAN SRRY

NOT SRRY BOW BEFORE ME

HE'S STALKIN ME

HE'S SENDING P.M'S ABOUT MY MOM

....

pls

welp

he scares me

he's way too Shady


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> PEOPLE PPL GATHER AROUND
> 
> PICK-UP THAT SHIT
> 
> AYE MAN SRRY
> 
> NOT SRRY BOW BEFORE ME
> 
> HE'S STALKIN ME
> 
> HE'S SENDING P.M'S ABOUT MY MOM
> 
> ....
> 
> pls
> 
> welp
> 
> he scares me
> 
> he's way too Shady


Fly under the radar iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

What makes me sick also makes me well I have no room to call anyone a hypocrite


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Wouldn’t be telling me to shut my whore mouth if you realised the amazing things this whore mouth can accomplish....


That collection of words made into a statement was super whorey


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> That collection of words made into a statement was super whorey


That was part of the point.


----------



## euphoricc

ummmmmmmmmm so im on quar kinda in pennsylvania BORED WHAT YALL DOING->???


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

euphoricc said:


> ummmmmmmmmm so im on quar kinda in pennsylvania BORED WHAT YALL DOING->???


watching x files and clipping my toe nails into freezer bags


----------



## Xorkoth

Working... I work from home.  Doing a bunch of random programming tasks while multitasking to get my Bluelight on.  Just an average day.


----------



## MsDiz

Watching the office US version. It’s hilarious and I’ve watched it through probably 20 times.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On the shitter at work, reading xorkoth talk about himself again.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am using my witchcraft so that you will be in a K-hole by noon.
> 
> *edit* It’s done! So Mote It Be!
> 
> — Wizard


Can you use your witchcraft to help with my migraine


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Can you use your witchcraft to help with my migraine


Don't ask for what you don't really want


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> On the shitter at work, reading xorkoth talk about himself again.



Now I'm watching madness take a shit, contemplating abduction and slow dismemberment.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> From the looks of it you just replaced the addiction with mangina


fixed



ghostandthedarknes said:


> Dude it's okay if you're not gay it's not a sin?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Don't leave apps open they will tell tell you


----------



## mal3volent

little petey got too a lil too high and bought himself a vacay.
fuckin racist prick


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Who are you in the scheme of my existence?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

STFU and take it to the grave


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> little petey


can we make a "what petey does on vacation" thread where we meme stuff

I'm so fuckin' bored and every day is like molasses

or maybe a "first bl'er to starve to death" thread and it's gonna be me

no work no food no life


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> can we make a "what petey does on vacation" thread where we meme stuff
> 
> I'm so fuckin' bored and every day is like molasses
> 
> or maybe a "first bl'er to starve to death" thread and it's gonna be me
> 
> no work no food no life



do it


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Who are you in the scheme of my existence?



*I am* your broken heart. *I am* your cold sweat. *I am* your complete lack of surprise. *I am* your inflamed sense of rejection.


----------



## BK38

.


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> *I am* your broken heart. *I am* your cold sweat. *I am* your complete lack of surprise. *I am* your inflamed sense of rejection.



I am Jill's rejected nipple, I am Paul's malignant scrotum, I am the cancer of all cancers.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> *I am* your broken heart. *I am* your cold sweat. *I am* your complete lack of surprise. *I am* your inflamed sense of rejection.


Come at me for real


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Come at me for real



YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

STFU. Give them nothing

Your call though

Silence is golden


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Your call though



Yes it is, I'll give it to who I wish when I please...bitch. Consider me forewarned. I wanna talk some bs in the abyss though... pretty please? Silence might be golden, but not in the abyss, Smack talk; I want it.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Come at me for real



sorry, that was the best I got


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Silence is golden


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Yes it is, I'll give it to who I wish when I please...bitch. Consider me forewarned. I wanna talk some bs in the abyss though... pretty please? Silence might be golden, but not in the abyss, Smack talk; I want it.


God bless


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> God bless


In the name of the father, son and the holy ghostinthedarkness. Praise be them.


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> yo
> 
> leave me alone
> 
> fuckin weirdo
> 
> if u can't speak to fellow human beings, go into the fuckin jungle. There's always a Tarzan out there ya know.



That's racist bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> *I am* your broken heart.


*RUNS AWAY, VERY FAR AWAY*


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> *I am* your inflamed rectum.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> In the name of the father, son and the holy ghostinthedarkness. Praise be them.


If you think God is joking keep testing him


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Games over


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Look after your own ass imo


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Look after your own ass imo



my sneak and agility skills are maxed out though


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> my sneak and agility skills are maxed out though


One would think so


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> my sneak and agility skills are maxed out though



pussy


----------



## BK38

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I have a lot of angst in my soul. Come at me you stupid bitches.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I have a lot of angst in my soul. Come at me you stupid bitches.


You're a dork


----------



## BK38

C'mon @mal3volent ...try and sneak a dick in my mouth, I dare ya, I double dare ya lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Boys are talking now


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You're a dork



You're a dweeb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> C'mon @mal3volent ...try and sneak a dick in my mouth, I dare ya, I double dare ya lol


Mhmmmm


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


>



Does your kitty have a pot pie to attend to?


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> pussy



Hey man those can build an extremely powerful RPG character. Get that +critical chance and damage along with the agility and you're unstoppable. Just ask my Dragon Age characters.


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Hey man those can build an extremely powerful RPG character. Get that +critical chance and damage and you're unstoppable. Just ask my Dragon Age characters.



nerd.


----------



## BK38

Man, I'm feeling super combative. There's a fight or fuck mechanism going on...


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> nerd.



I'll have you know my character has fucked every romanceable female in all the DA games

So jokes on you


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> I'll have you know my character has fucked every romanceable female in all the DA games
> 
> So jokes on you



That is impressive man, I'm feeling emasculated.


----------



## devilsgospel

Side note is there anything better than opioids+benzos+grunge+a cigarette

I'm gonna say nah


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


>


People do like games


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Side note is there anything better than opioids+benzos+grunge+a cigarette
> 
> I'm gonna say nah


Ask Satan he'll tell you the truth......


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Side note is there anything better than opioids+benzos+grunge+a cigarette
> 
> I'm gonna say nah



Almost, sub the grunge for actual music and add a pretty girl and I'm with you.


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Ask Satan he'll tell you the truth......



What are you new here? I am the living gospel of Satan


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> What are you new here? I am the living gospel of Satan


Well then why the f*** are you wasting your time talking to me???


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Almost, sub the grunge for actual music and add a pretty girl and I'm with you.



Oh sorry didn't realize you had no taste

Girls and non-grunge? Are you even a person bro


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Oh sorry didn't realize you had no taste
> 
> Girls and non-grunge? Are you even a person bro



Are you actually a little bitch? You just need to elevate yourself out of peasant life. Fuckin serfs... Go back to fucking cattle


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Well then why the f*** are you wasting your time talking to me???



I do what I want, nothing would make Satan happier than doing whatever pointless shit you want


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Are you actually a little bitch? You just need to elevate yourself out of peasant life. Fuckin serfs... Go back to fucking cattle



I'm 12 and my mom said those are bad words, I'm showing her that you're bullying me you'll be sorry


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> I'm 12 and my mom said those are bad words, I'm showing her that you're bullying me you'll be sorry



All good, I'm fucking your mom. Tell her that. Tell her something she doesn't know... Who's your daddy?


----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> All good, I'm fucking your mom. Tell her that. Tell her something she doesn't know... Who's your daddy?



My father is a 12ft tall monster from the Mesozoic Era who left my mom after she game him three dollars and fifty cents


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> My father is a 12ft tall monster from the Mesozoic Era who left my mom after she game him three dollars and fifty cents



GODDAMN LOCHNESS MONSTER!


----------



## devilsgospel

I'm in HeEeEELLLLLL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> GODDAMN LOCHNESS MONSTER!


You're pretty stupid fuckrr iirc wwjd imho


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You're pretty stupid fuckrr iirc wwjd imho



You're entitled to your opinion. You stupid religious bitch. i shit on your god(s).


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I smoke crack tonight what kind of Internet drugs are you girls doing?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Get a drug dealer


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I smoke crack tonight what kind of Internet drugs are you girls doing?



You already know, I ordered a double Cobain Combo meal


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I see @mal3volent liked xorkoths comment of dismembering me, didn't like the pics of my cat, and never calls me on my cell phone. Cuh cuh cuh call me on my cell phoneeee


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Superior tho:


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> You already know, I ordered a double Cobain Combo meal


Swallow that shotgun baby


----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Superior tho:



Thanks for confirming my earlier statement


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Thanks for confirming my earlier statement



Nah, I got better for you. That Drake song is superior to another.... For fucking... come on man...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> I'm in HeEeEELLLLLL


I have a mannequin torso with cables coming out of her neck


----------



## Xorkoth

Today is a day for being unhinged.  I am unhinged.  

In related news:





















<< this is all of you guys


And other stuff but no one here can handle the truth


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Nah, I got better for you. That Drake song is superior to another.... For fucking... come on man...


When your balls drop let me know I'll Make a Man out of you yet


----------



## Xorkoth

Y'all muthfuckas is gettin on my LAST hinge...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> Y'all muthfuckas is gettin on my LAST hinge...


Sorry bro dealing with kids


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Sorry bro dealing with kids


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## devilsgospel

BK38 said:


> Nah, I got better for you. That Drake song is superior to another.... For fucking... come on man...



Okay that redeems you a bit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Y'all muthfuckas is gettin on my LAST hinge...


Does it feel good when I play with it?


----------



## Xorkoth

I strangely like it, and that makes me feel violated, but in a way that I somewhat enjoy


----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


> Okay that redeems you a bit


----------



## SS373dOH

devilsgospel said:


> Side note is there anything better than opioids+benzos+grunge+a cigarette
> 
> I'm gonna say nah


Working out + megadeth


----------



## devilsgospel

SS373dOH said:


> Working out + megadeth



Nothing like throwing on some sludge metal or hardcore punk and hitting the gym. Never cared much for Megadeth but I respect it


----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel




----------



## BK38

devilsgospel said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Working out + megadeth


Reported


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I strangely like it, and that makes me feel violated, but in a way that I somewhat enjoy


Here's a key to my room, I'll be up all night bb


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Shady's Fox

Fuckin mumble rap, you fuckin young cats


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CHINA VIRUS MONEY!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

Buying you taco bell 
But a pimp eating steak 
Corn bread, collard greens, chitlings on my plate 
Always late for a date
And she always tripping
She can hate my fucking guts
But she loving this pimpin


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Fuckin mumble rap, you fuckin young cats


TF three six is not mumble rap and all of these songs are from 92-99


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> TF three six is not mumble rap and all of these songs are from 92-99


Don't feel bad SHADY is mean to you, he's practically a dick to us all and gets infractions for it on the regular.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Who the f*** are you


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> TF three six is not mumble rap and all of these songs are from 92-99



yo have the balls to talk to me?

eey

ha, fuck

gtfo


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don't feel bad SHADY is mean to you, he's practically a dick to us all and gets infractions for it on the regular.


Are those girls porn stars or just run of the mill whores


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> yo have the balls to talk to me?
> 
> eey
> 
> ha, fuck
> 
> gtfo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> run of the mill whores


just like me :D


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don't feel bad SHADY is mean to you, he's practically a dick to us all and gets infractions for it on the regular.


Not enough melanin for me


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

you young cats don't respect eachother nowadays. Y'all shooting eachother, who has the most hoes and money. In my days, it wasn't like this. Don't be something you're not man, I want what's best for this lost generation

aka the generation who don't know how to use rotary dial


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> you young cats don't have respect for eachother nowadays. Y'all shooting eachother, who has the most hoes and money. In my days, it wasn't like this. Don't be something you're not man, I want what's best for this lost generation
> 
> aka the generation who don't know how to use rotary dial








Believe it or not I'm a 35 year old super preppy white boy. :::shrugs:::


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38

My actual vibe after going Trash Hip Hop -> Metal -> Hip hop ->


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


>



weak


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> My actual vibe after going Trash Hip Hop -> Metal -> Hip hop ->


I gave it 2 seconds and I shuttered. Get your euro techno bullshit tfo of america. Its trumps world now, boy.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> weak


Roy orbison is a national treasure you fucking heathen


----------



## devilsgospel

Shady's Fox said:


> you young cats don't respect eachother nowadays. Y'all shooting eachother, who has the most hoes and money. In my days, it wasn't like this. Don't be something you're not man, I want what's best for this lost generation
> 
> aka the generation who don't know how to use rotary dial



Shut up you're like 15


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Not enough melanin for me


that's hot

post some pix of chicks you like because I SO BORED *head bangs into keyboard* I HAD A LIFE I HAD DRUGS I HAD A JOB NOW I'VE GOT TOILET PAPER AND STOCKPILED CANNED GOODS  

i will FUCK UP anyone who gets in the way of my drug supply DJT IS NOT AN EXCEPTION TO THIS RULE











get ur toilet paper before it sells out imo


----------



## MemphisX3

devilsgospel said:


> Shut up you're like 15


In bird years


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Roy orbison is a national treasure you fucking heathen



I'm 5 years younger than you dick.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I gave it 2 seconds and I shuttered. Get your euro techno bullshit tfo of america. Its trumps world now, boy.



Welcome to the future


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I'm 5 years younger than you dick.


Who is your god?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Welcome to the future


I'm ready.  I'm already in my freak out bunker eating grilling beans straight out of the can and working this fleshlight till I'm raw


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I'm 5 years younger than you dick.


Does that mean you get your stimulus check before me?


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm ready.  I'm already in my freak out bunker eating grilling beans straight out of the can and working this flashlight till I'm raw



I think CH might be able to lend you a helping hand with working things til they're raw. You might have to heat up some beans on your porta-stove a couple times before i'm ready to commit....along with adjusting your hokey music selections... The hip hop was good though...


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> I think CH might be able to lend you a helping hand with working things til they're raw. You might have to heat up some beans on your porta-stove a couple times before i'm ready to commit....along with adjusting your hokey music selections... The hip hop was good though...


The only reason CH would be allowed into my bunker was to drop off bails of weed I force him to grow while I pay him in rice and sugar


----------



## devilsgospel

Jokes on yall I got my check yesterday and already bought drugs with it

Thanks for this beautiful nod based Donald


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


>



Now you're talking a language I can understand.


----------



## Shady's Fox

You're just a Shook One. Don't try to prove me shit, prove it to yourself. I call out what I see, blunt


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> The only reason CH would be allowed into my bunker was to drop off bails of weed I force him to grow while I pay him in rice and sugar



Yeah but then he won't leave, not worth it


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> You're just a Shook One. Don't try to prove me shit, prove it to yourself. I call out what I see, blunt



ain't no such things as half way crooks, fuck outta here


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> You're just a Shook One. Don't try to prove me shit, prove it to yourself. I call out what I see, blunt


I approve


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm ready.  I'm already in my freak out bunker eating grilling beans straight out of the can and working this fleshlight till I'm raw


Oh I never stopped the madness I kept on w/ my shit.  Them essential workers gonna have THE VIRUS.  






Sometimes you just wanna get your dick wet iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

What happened to the BL tinychat?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh I never stopped the madness I kept on w/ my shit.  Them essential workers gonna have THE VIRUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just wanna get your dick wet iirc



Be real son, you always wanna get your dick wet, no?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> I see @mal3volent liked xorkoths comment of dismembering me, didn't like the pics of my cat, and never calls me on my cell phone. Cuh cuh cuh call me on my cell phoneeee



Still nothing, huh @mal3volent?

Man up kid.


----------



## BK38




----------



## MemphisX3

Yea I squeeze 3
At yo cherry m3


----------



## BK38

Your crew run run run, run run


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Still nothing, huh @mal3volent?
> 
> Man up kid.



Sorry he's busy with my intense sexual harassment


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No i see him, hes busy in a secret forum.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don't feel bad SHADY is mean to you, he's practically a dick to us all and gets infractions for it on the regular.




That's Shady af but on some real note, nah man, I hate stupidity. That's all, yonowhatamsayin


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> No i see him, hes busy in a secret forum.



My sex dungeon sub forum

See what I did there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I think CH might be able to lend you a helping hand


my hands are taken

left hand: xorkoth's last hinge (and the oil to keep it squeaky fresh)
right hand:  mal's schlong


and I'm...


on my elbows and knees facefuxking like dwe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah that was very clever and really cool!


----------



## mal3volent

D_g you lubing them legs up for daddy?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Such a pussy ^^


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> That's Shady af but on some real note, nah man, I hate stupidity. That's all, yonowhatamsayin


No, I dont know what you're saying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Be real son, you always wanna get your dick wet, no?


..yeah, this.....

*sigh*


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38




----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> D_g you lubing them legs up for daddy?



You know I'm always slick to the touch slut

Btw I already called daddy


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Still nothing, huh @mal3volent?
> 
> Man up kid.



sorry I was seeing to important bidness

I was getting around to merging the pet thread with the main one and posting a pic of my new puppies


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This is a shit show i can't keep up i'm going to eat more kratom.

Peace TTYL IIRC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> sorry I was seeing to important bidness
> 
> I was getting around to merging the pet thread with the main one and posting a pic of my new puppies



TELL IT TO THE JUDGE!


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> This is a shit show i can't keep up i'm going to eat more kratom.
> 
> Peace TTYL IIRC



Pussaaaay


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> You know I'm always slick to the touch slut
> 
> Btw I already called daddy



eh, I'm not really a daddy anyway
i felt like a fraud pretending to be one


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> eh, I'm not really a daddy anyway
> i felt like a fraud pretending to be one



Don't worry I've been told I'm great at it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

devilsgospel said:


> Pussaaaay


Kratom is for gay males


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> Pussaaaay



Just drank it. I'm back.

_And i have a knife._


----------



## BK38




----------



## MemphisX3

Back in my day the lounge was filled with drugged up females and pictures of titties....wtf happened


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Just drank it. I'm back.
> 
> _And i have a knife._



Thank god, i was about to call you a pussy, can't bitch out like that if we gonna roll when I come through Boston haha


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Just drank it. I'm back.
> 
> _And i have a knife._


Whatever enjoy your life


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Just drank it. I'm back.
> 
> _And i have a knife._


Who doesn't


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghost do you need attention buddy?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> ghost do you need attention buddy?


Nope female maybe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Thank god, i was about to call you a pussy, can't bitch out like that if we gonna roll when I come through Boston haha



It was a probation joke.



Because.. you know... just kidding you don't know.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Nope female maybe



Hah!

No doubt..


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> It was a probation joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Because.. you know... just kidding you don't know.



Ova my head


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Yeah I like the girls


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Reread all of my posts.

All 8,000.

You'll find it.


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> Back in my day the lounge was filled with drugged up females and pictures of titties....wtf happened



you got old and senile.

we are actually all females and we have our tits out right now


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mal writes with low case now.

STICKIN IT TO THE MAN!


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> you got old and senile.
> 
> we are actually all females and we have our tits out right now



i actually had a sex change just to accomodate


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Just drank it. I'm back.
> 
> _And i have a knife._



@Police Detective 

HES GOT A GUN


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Police Detective

devilsgospel said:


> @Police Detective
> 
> HES GOT A GUN



Oh, fuck off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I'm not really a daddy


bois still gonna call u one though

....story of my life....


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Mal writes with low case now.
> 
> STICKIN IT TO THE MAN!



go ahead you can touch em


----------



## devilsgospel

Police Detective said:


> Oh, fuck off.



Never seen a cop turn down an opportunity for police brutality, you feeling okay?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You know i'm an ass man, dick.

And a dick man, man.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> go ahead you can touch em


... *CONFLICTED ORIENTATION* ...


----------



## BK38

I'm an equal opportunity fucker personally


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> go ahead you can touch em



Quality channel, quite the connoisseurs of facefucking they are


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Once in a blue clit i'll go to ripherup.

Google it and click the first link, bois.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> You know i'm an ass man, dick.
> 
> And a dick man, man.
> 
> I'm so confused.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Once in a blue clit i'll go to ripherup.
> 
> Google it and click the first link, bois.



Hookup Hotshot bro

Dude does a lot of weird man moaning but sure knows how to abuse a woman


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Word.

Thanks.


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


>


That's my queue. I'm outs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aquamarine tights twerking = A+ mal

A+.


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> That's my queue. I'm outs



Oh come on now bro gay shit never hurt anybody. Not liking men twerk is the gayest thing I've ever heard


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hanger from the closet fell down and poked him in the eye from that rambunctious ass twerking that shook the floor..


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> That's my queue. I'm outs


----------



## devilsgospel

Tbph that's a nicer bubble butt than some women's

Note to self: flualprazolam makes me kinda gay


----------



## BK38

There is a distinct lack of pussy in this thread, so I'ma insert:


----------



## devilsgospel

Someone tag zephs stupid ass username I'll switch gears


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mal loved my cat!!!

Thanks, who wouldn't is my point.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Reread all of my posts.
> 
> All 8,000.
> 
> You'll find it.


You talk too much buckle your pulse count


----------



## devilsgospel

@✿Dai₷y✿ 

I did it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> There is a distinct lack of pussy in this thread, so I'ma insert:


Who the f*** is this guy?


----------



## devilsgospel

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Who the f*** is this guy?



You


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Who the f*** is this guy?


Sharp but do you think she'll really worship Satan?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Let's not be naughty in here.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghost what you sippin' on?


----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> @✿Dai₷y✿
> 
> I did it



You're fucked now I'm doing this all the time

@✿Dai₷y✿


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> ghost what you sippin' on?


Name it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Ugh what am i doing with my life.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Ugh what am i doing with my life.



word


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got back from my creek We can try Reiki power symbol Cho Ku Rei remotely. This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth has rhythm and consciousness which programmed into human body, our body is like a mirror image of the earth itself and our body is influenced by the earth rhythm constantly.  As an example, our average breathing rate is around 18 times per minute which is the same as the rhythm of the ocean waves.  When our body do not get in tune with the earth’s rhythm, we may get sick or having some misfortunes events.  That’s explaining why we often get misfortunes when we get sick.
> 
> Therefore, this first symbol is used to make our body’s vibrations back to its original and healthy rhythm. In summary, this symbol symbolizes:
> 
> 
> The Earth.
> The Land.
> The Power.
> Focus and raising power.
> *Visible things/ effect of this symbol:*
> 
> 
> Revitalize and bring back the original function of the body.
> Energize first and second chakra.
> The Cho Ku Rei symbol connects us to the universal energy in an instant; therefore we can draw a lot of energy in an instant also. It is interesting to notice that this symbol may change bad event from occurring, it seems bad events that happened to us are due to inharmonious energy around us, with this symbol we are able to purify our energy system instantly and prevent bad events happening to us.
> 
> As this symbol revitalizes your first and second chakra, which are your creativity energy source, you may raise your creativity to its degree you will never imagine before. In addition, your creativity is accompanying by a focus mind, which make your creative expression seem naturally manifested.
> 
> If you have someone there that can follow motions of the power symbol, ie a Reiki Master, they should pay attention to the clockwise and counterclockwise, and keep distancing from your energy fields. Migraines are tricky if you are to close to your first and second chakras.
> 
> So, assuming you do not have a Reiki Master quarantined with you; I will remote view and preform this power symbol for you.
> 
> My wife is a Reiki Master and will be helping me while channeling your migraine energy, and remove it.
> 
> — Wizard



Only sigil you need is 3= D~

Ironically that's also how I charge my sigils


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got back from my creek We can try Reiki power symbol Cho Ku Rei remotely. This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth has rhythm and consciousness which programmed into human body, our body is like a mirror image of the earth itself and our body is influenced by the earth rhythm constantly.  As an example, our average breathing rate is around 18 times per minute which is the same as the rhythm of the ocean waves.  When our body do not get in tune with the earth’s rhythm, we may get sick or having some misfortunes events.  That’s explaining why we often get misfortunes when we get sick.
> 
> Therefore, this first symbol is used to make our body’s vibrations back to its original and healthy rhythm. In summary, this symbol symbolizes:
> 
> 
> The Earth.
> The Land.
> The Power.
> Focus and raising power.
> *Visible things/ effect of this symbol:*
> 
> 
> Revitalize and bring back the original function of the body.
> Energize first and second chakra.
> The Cho Ku Rei symbol connects us to the universal energy in an instant; therefore we can draw a lot of energy in an instant also. It is interesting to notice that this symbol may change bad event from occurring, it seems bad events that happened to us are due to inharmonious energy around us, with this symbol we are able to purify our energy system instantly and prevent bad events happening to us.
> 
> As this symbol revitalizes your first and second chakra, which are your creativity energy source, you may raise your creativity to its degree you will never imagine before. In addition, your creativity is accompanying by a focus mind, which make your creative expression seem naturally manifested.
> 
> If you have someone there that can follow motions of the power symbol, ie a Reiki Master, they should pay attention to the clockwise and counterclockwise, and keep distancing from your energy fields. Migraines are tricky if you are to close to your first and second chakras.
> 
> So, assuming you do not have a Reiki Master quarantined with you; I will remote view and preform this power symbol for you.
> 
> My wife is a Reiki Master and will be helping me while channeling your migraine energy, and remove it.
> 
> — Wizard



stfu wizard


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> ghost what you sippin' on?



Jesus juice iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just got back from my creek We can try Reiki power symbol Cho Ku Rei remotely. This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth has rhythm and consciousness which programmed into human body, our body is like a mirror image of the earth itself and our body is influenced by the earth rhythm constantly.  As an example, our average breathing rate is around 18 times per minute which is the same as the rhythm of the ocean waves.  When our body do not get in tune with the earth’s rhythm, we may get sick or having some misfortunes events.  That’s explaining why we often get misfortunes when we get sick.
> 
> Therefore, this first symbol is used to make our body’s vibrations back to its original and healthy rhythm. In summary, this symbol symbolizes:
> 
> 
> The Earth.
> The Land.
> The Power.
> Focus and raising power.
> *Visible things/ effect of this symbol:*
> 
> 
> Revitalize and bring back the original function of the body.
> Energize first and second chakra.
> The Cho Ku Rei symbol connects us to the universal energy in an instant; therefore we can draw a lot of energy in an instant also. It is interesting to notice that this symbol may change bad event from occurring, it seems bad events that happened to us are due to inharmonious energy around us, with this symbol we are able to purify our energy system instantly and prevent bad events happening to us.
> 
> As this symbol revitalizes your first and second chakra, which are your creativity energy source, you may raise your creativity to its degree you will never imagine before. In addition, your creativity is accompanying by a focus mind, which make your creative expression seem naturally manifested.
> 
> If you have someone there that can follow motions of the power symbol, ie a Reiki Master, they should pay attention to the clockwise and counterclockwise, and keep distancing from your energy fields. Migraines are tricky if you are to close to your first and second chakras.
> 
> So, assuming you do not have a Reiki Master quarantined with you; I will remote view and preform this power symbol for you.
> 
> My wife is a Reiki Master and will be helping me while channeling your migraine energy, and remove it.
> 
> — Wizard


I am very grateful to both of you


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Back in my day the lounge was filled with drugged up females and pictures of titties....wtf happened



#metoo


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> There is a distinct lack of pussy in this thread, so I'ma insert:


Not enough melanin for me


----------



## devilsgospel

Man I'm so high I cant read


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Ugh what am i doing with my life.


I don't know but maybe whatever it is you're doing you can post dick pix?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> #metoo


they say women live longer than men

play the waiting game iirc

meanwhile...


----------



## Specified

Whoa I was fucked lmfao.

Thats why i turned out with maybe just a few too many screws loose. I should sue em. Bastards.
honestly it's all brainwashing shit. I still to this day remember the songs we had to sing. I'm scarred for life, and the priest i'm certain something suss was up with him he was all nice and kept touchin my arm when he talked to me but i dont think he was...

can be friendly to peeps as in hey come over here..once or twice spread out but not 4 TIMES IN A DAY....

That's why i ended up taking drugs maybe he put something in the wine to knock me out. I hate all religions/ not that i hate you as a person just your religion dont try sell it to me recovering or drug addicts cant afford whatever it is.

rant to be continuedsick of thier in name of father son holy spirit. I'm suing them for fucking me up. i reckon they abused me, im almost 29 and a half and still not right to this day.

biggest sellers without making a profit but only for thier disgusting sexual deviant prize/award are priests. Sorry if i offended anyone im going thru withdrawals
so i guess i better stop writing here til i can handle them better.

baptism, theres, your first communion then there your? see did they ever teach me about drugs at that school? No I was chained up every time i got into trouble i feel all alone now so i take drugs to take the pain out of molestation charges that WILL be brought against him. Mr Stinky you may remember him from the late 80's??
Sorry to the christian or catholic cant remember but i guess it was my fault parents they think they send u a "good" nice and "happy" st mary st john st vigin crap that its "the RIGHT thing to do" and u will turn out an angels....it in fact PROVEN by studies shows the more kids that go to a god school end up smoking at back of oval in year 7 then by yr 8 ui start on somethin someone gives u but reality it all started when the priest gives you something for hiw own disgusting fetish . Pathetic


----------



## Specified

Hahahahaha


----------



## Specified

Who wants to jerk off in public


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't _not _want to..


----------



## euphoricc

I JUST WANTED TO TELL TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN PLEASE EXCUSE JENNIFER FROM WORK THIS MORNING. SHE DONE GOT BACKSEAT BACKSHOT`S TILL 3 AM~!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHE CAN`T WALK~! AHAHAHAHA ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol how can i entertain her>? i mean after we have sex first duuhhhhh---------------------------------------- SHE SO DUMMMBBB IF THEY TOOOK HER BRAIN OUT AND PUT THAT MFER IN A BIRD  ---THAT SON OF A BITCH FLY BACKWARDS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!``~_~``!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

How's PA treating you. And that chronic?


----------



## MsDiz




----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A wizardsfirst rule is that perception is EVERYTHING, reality is irrelevant.



Sword of Truth?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

morning all

covid-19 murrka fuck yea


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> morning all
> 
> covid-19 murrka fuck yea


Yo, I'm not even trying to be a smart ass but when did you turn to the dick?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Not trying to be a smart ass but why does it matter lol.


----------



## schizopath

OH MY GOD runescape prices have gone way up. I will start the money grind now so I can afford more drugs. When I last sold coins it was 1 mil = 0.55 dollars and now its 1 mil = 0.85 dollars


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass but why does it matter lol.


I suppose in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't.  The answer is to more or less entertain my curiosity.

Also, why are you answering and defending another grown man?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*posting difficulties*

<-- haven't had coffee yet

haven't had coffee in a hot minute

NEED 2 MAKE FOOD






I'm going 2 hell 4 this but I'mma play this for an hour

_get me out of lockdown plssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss someone send a helicopter

we'll pick up BTS in RSA too_


----------



## schizopath

Fuck Im happy. I can afford my daily use of bupre by just playing 4 hours every day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fuck Im happy. I can afford my daily use of bupre by just playing 4 hours every day.


that sounds fucking sweet man

living the life

4 hours of video games = drug$?  really?  

that's sick as shit

I would have to whore my ass out for the amount of drug$ I want at the moment

which isn't outside the realm of possibilities

but covid$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ spent on drugs is cool too I mean who's going to sneeze and cough at that

*the doom pussy is cumming*


----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah its fucking sweet. I already absolutely love killing the end game bosses and just now found out that the ingame money costs a shit ton nowadays. I ll leave the whoring out to people who are better at sex, lol. Im good at gaming haha.

Once I killed one boss for 40 hours on a meth binge and I made 100 mils. With current prices I would get fucking 2 8mg subutex, 1 gram of speed and 1 20mg 2c-b wit 100mil (I got like 150m in gear)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

in RUSSIA VIDEO GAME PAYS YOU

in America we PAY for our video games

and I was THIS CLOSE to spending all my DRUG MONEY on video games/video game devices

then I woke up and was like... yeah that'll do me a lot of good if i DIE OF THE COVID
... lol rite............

brewed myself a pot of sumatran coffee gonna be GURNING i haven't had caffeine in so long

please avoid your eyes while I binge eat [6,000 calories a day and if the caffeine doesn't help it's going to get all sorts of nasty]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Oh yeah its fucking sweet. I already absolutely love killing the end game bosses and just now found out that the ingame money costs a shit ton nowadays. I ll leave the whoring out to people who are better at sex, lol. Im good at gaming haha.
> 
> Once I killed one boss for 40 hours on a meth binge and I made 100 mils. With current prices I would get fucking 2 8mg subutex, 1 gram of speed and 1 20mg 2c-b wit 100mil (I got like 150m in gear)


video games for $ is probably like 100% covid-19 free whereas being a whore is like 100% covid-19 coughed/sneezed on you during sex

iirc

been a while since I need to go down that path [SEXY SEXY PATH FULL OF ADULT SITUATIONS AND DRUGS]

what else is america gonna do 30% unemployed ...

... I think ride it iirc or strippin in glass protected clubs THAT'S GOING TO BE NO FUN, no one to scream at after they grab you....

*FALLS ASLEEP ON HEROIN ON THE GLASS* [customers banging on it to keep me awake]

[notices I have a big pile of powder _____ on the glass and no1curr] YOU JUST NEED TO KEEP MOVING TO MAKE YOUR $$$ HONEY $$$$

I swear I'm going to end up on the blvd. selling my dick WHEN I don't get my job back


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> in RUSSIA VIDEO GAME PAYS YOU
> 
> in America we PAY for our video games
> 
> and I was THIS CLOSE to spending all my DRUG MONEY on video games/video game devices
> 
> then I woke up and was like... yeah that'll do me a lot of good if i DIE OF THE COVID
> ... lol rite............
> 
> brewed myself a pot of sumatran coffee gonna be GURNING i haven't had caffeine in so long
> 
> please avoid your eyes while I binge eat [6,000 calories a day and if the caffeine doesn't help it's going to get all sorts of nasty]


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> when did you turn to the dick?



Lol that reminded me of this commercial






they need to make one that says TURN TO THE DICK! instead


----------



## schizopath

Videogames for drugs is like the ultimate dream. I cant fucking believe how much this ingame money costs nowadays. My brother who is a fucking beast could sell his account for like 500 dollars (ironman + shit)


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> I suppose in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't.  The answer is to more or less entertain my curiosity.
> 
> Also, why are you answering and defending another grown man?



You'll quickly learn here that everyone kisses his ass and defends him from criticism by penalty of mod action and clique suicide


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like to jump into situations where i don't belong.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

devilsgospel said:


> You'll quickly learn here that everyone kisses his ass and defends him from criticism by penalty of mod action and clique suicide



Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Join my suicide clique!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Fuck Im happy. I can afford my daily use of bupre by just playing 4 hours every day.


Wait 

There is a game that pays you to play?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He's a video game tester.


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?



No I'm still pretty barred out

This bullshit is supposed to be a functional benzos and two separate .25mg doses later it's fuckin noon


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm going to eat more kratom. 

Then buy a lot of meth.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> He's a video game tester.


Jelly


----------



## 6am-64-14m

devilsgospel said:


> This bullshit is supposed to be a functional benzos and two separate .25mg doses later it's fuckin noon


Wut?
Functional benzo? We talkin' alprazolam? If ya keep movin all is OK. If not ya go ta sleep or veg out.
If ya cannot stay away on bars or oxy it is not what it appears....


----------



## Soso78

anyone on here doing any drugs tonight??


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> anyone on here doing any drugs tonight??


Kratom


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> anyone on here doing any drugs tonight??




weed

coffee

as usual. 

this whole pretzel-19 nhmmm

fuck, no cure for another yeah?


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait
> 
> There is a game that pays you to play?


Game called runescape has so many n00bs playing that they pay for cash, which Im willing to provide since I like my drugs, yeah.

I got this 5 minutes ago and its worth like 25 euros







madness00 said:


> He's a video game tester.


Thats just a favor for a friend.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Game called runescape has so many n00bs playing that they pay for cash, which Im willing to provide since I like my drugs, yeah.
> 
> I got this 5 minutes ago and its worth like 25 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just a favor for a friend.


Back in my college and adderall days I would have become a runescape millionaire. I spent an embarrassing amount of time on Maplestory


----------



## Soso78

Weed 
Kratom
Coffee
Well wtf is going on?? 
all we need now is for someone to say nicotine.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> Weed
> Kratom
> Coffee
> Well wtf is going on??
> all we need now is for someone to say nicotine.



Davidoff Gold


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I like to jump into situations where i don't belong.


you can jump into my situation and idc how "belong" it feels i'll prolly want more

*WET*

[so bored of video games imma stick forks in electrical outlets soon]

brb EMOTIONS...

ermagerd with this covid$$$ I could so get TELEVISIOnnNNNnnn

[TELEVISION]


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> _Wizards First Rule_ by Terry Goodkind



That was my favorite series for a good long while, until I found a couple of others.  You should read _The Malazan Book of the Fallen_ series by Steven Erikson if you haven't already.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Weed
> Kratom
> Coffee
> Well wtf is going on??
> all we need now is for someone to say nicotine.


that feel when soso 99% less toxic than ganjcat

 welcome back soso

we missed you


----------



## Shady's Fox

am goin to take a shit


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Back in my college and adderall days I would have become a runescape millionaire. I spent an embarrassing amount of time on Maplestory


Maplestory, I remember playing that in 3-4 grade.

If I took lets say 2 lines of speed 5 days a week I could propably afford daily bupre use + speed use and maybe even more.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Maplestory, I remember playing that in 3-4 grade.
> 
> If I took lets say 2 lines of speed 5 days a week I could propably afford daily bupre use + speed use and maybe even more.


you could also just stockpile bupe so if you ever get bored/tired it gives you a comfort window to find a new profitable video game adventure


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> Weed
> Kratom
> Coffee
> Well wtf is going on??
> all we need now is for someone to say nicotine.



im thinkin about doin some Benadryl later


----------



## euphoricc

gabapentin time long lasting high god knows i need it 2 kid`s on quar w.t.f~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! klonopin down the hatch with 2100mg gabapentin and some kush waxxx ooo yeaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> im thinkin about doin some Benadryl later


lol pls no

that sounds nasss-t

I can't even

I'm going to lie down and listen to insanity

p. s.

i like to watch






DADDYcated to @mal3volent


----------



## euphoricc

mal3volent said:


> im thinkin about doin some Benadryl later


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i mean i take it to sleep ;P


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I used to snort benadryl. If you do like 200mg it enhances orgasums.


----------



## euphoricc

lets all just get fucked up mates


----------



## Captain.Heroin

euphoricc said:


> lets all just get fucked up mates


HE'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIve






STANDBY FOR COVID19$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Xorkoth

I took a single benadryl (25mg) this morning because it's good for anxiety and not addictive.  Whenever I am coming down off of higher rate of usage of gabaergics, I use benadryl to take the edge off.


----------



## Soso78

mal3volent said:


> im thinkin about doin some Benadryl later


U pluggin it??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You son of a bitch... Am I doing any drugs tonight?... stupid, stupid son of a bitch...


*FAPS HARDER*

i haven't been able to CUM in 2 days and have been railing tf out of THE COVID19

[it's such a terrible nickname for someone but someone's gotta be terrible]

|||||||||||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ mind evaporating \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U pluggin it??


best laugh I've had today

I'm so bored I'm gonna go die in HL source like 1,000,001 times i'll just macro space bar every 3 seconds ad nauseam and hear ppl shooting at me just to wake the fuck up

mental fucking death\\\\\\\\\||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| WHERE IS MY SHATTER

[you have 9 grams of shatter homie]

oic how it is NINE CAN PLAY AT THAT GAME [singularity personality eliminated]

[USER DEATH IMMINENT...

SEEK MEDICAL ATTENTION...

MORPHINE ADMINISTERED...]











TRUMP WILL SELF DESTRUCT WITHOUT AN AUDIENCE IN 

5...
4...
3...


----------



## Shady's Fox

i just took a shit

ye

and y'all talkin bout drugs

am gonna call @Police Detective to see what's who


----------



## mal3volent

Soso78 said:


> U pluggin it??



im actually splitting it because I'm afraid I'll get too fucked off from a whole pill. Gonna make sure to eat it on a full stomach.


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> i just took a shit
> 
> ye
> 
> and y'all talkin bout drugs
> 
> am gonna call @Police Detective to see what's who


Yhyh u gonna see what’s who.
Sound mate


----------



## MsDiz

Soso78 said:


> anyone on here doing any drugs tonight??


Just my prescription tapentadol! Thank fuck for opioids! Only thing that manages my pain to some degree!!


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Game called runescape has so many n00bs playing that they pay for cash, which Im willing to provide since I like my drugs, yeah.
> 
> I got this 5 minutes ago and its worth like 25 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just a favor for a friend.



25 Euro? yo, like.. how much can you make, ya know?

I gotta tell this shit to my fuckers, he's at the store now


----------



## Soso78

PrincessDiz said:


> Just my prescription tapentadol! Thank fuck for opioids! Only thing that manages my pain to some degree!!


Is that like tramadol?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my resume includes

PAID NATIONAL SOCIALIST ACTOR AT TRUMP 2020 RALLIES
SNORTING HEROIN

and all I got was a job picking onions

p.s. there ain't no onions and someone's gonna fucking cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYyyyyyyyyyyyyy

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> my resume includes
> 
> PAID NATIONAL SOCIALIST ACTOR AT TRUMP 2020 RALLIES
> SNORTING HEROIN
> 
> and all I got was a job picking onions
> 
> p.s. there ain't no onions and someone's gonna fucking cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Also lounge pariah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Also lounge pariah


WHO STOLE MY TITLE

I WAS NOT INFORMED MY TITLE WOULD BE GOING AWAY

*LOUNGE PARIAH TITLE WITHDRAWAL*

i better go cry in my closet cutting myself until madness posts selfies again





ADVICE FOR ESCAPING THE COVID LOCKDOWN



God damned matriarchy. All matriarchies are anti-homosexual, conformist and prosaic. Find yourself in a matriarchy walk don't run to the nearest frontier. If you run, some frustrated latent queer cop will likely shoot you.  











rip jamal

mal will moderate me SOO HARD in like 2 mins


----------



## MsDiz

Soso78 said:


> Is that like tramadol?


I’d say it’s better than tramadol, takes the pain away much better and it makes me more mellow and light for sure which is a bonus. But I stick to my prescribed doses, I get a monthly script and if I ran out I’d go into serious withdrawals which would probably kill me.


----------



## Soso78

PrincessDiz said:


> I’d say it’s better than tramadol, takes the pain away much better and it makes me more mellow and light for sure which is a bonus. But I stick to my prescribed doses, I get a monthly script and if I ran out I’d go into serious withdrawals which would probably kill me.


why would opiate wds kill u?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> why would opiate wds kill u?


dehydration
heart attack
malnourishment
LoC during heavy machinery operation
THE COVID





_rip jamal_


----------



## MsDiz

Soso78 said:


> why would opiate wds kill u?


I have a genetic condition and already have heaps of issues. My body just wouldn’t cope with withdrawal. Like I might not literally die but I probably wouldn’t be far off it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_you don't know the pAIINNNNNNNNNnn

of covid19locKCKKDODOWNwithmyCOCKDOWNnnNNnn_


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> _you don't know the pAIINNNNNNNNNnn
> 
> of covid19locKCKKDODOWNwithmyCOCKDOWNnnNNnn_


Stop putting things down ur japs eye


----------



## Soso78

PrincessDiz said:


> I have a genetic condition and already have heaps of issues. My body just wouldn’t cope with withdrawal. Like I might not literally die but I probably wouldn’t be far off it.


Ok fair enough. 
I didn’t realiseu had health issues.


----------



## Police Detective

Shady's Fox said:


> i just took a shit
> 
> ye
> 
> and y'all talkin bout drugs
> 
> am gonna call @Police Detective to see what's who


THANK YOU FOR ALERTING US TO COVID-19 LOCKDOWN BREAKER CAPTAIN.HEROIN

WE HAVE DISPATCHED THE UN TO RAPE HIS ASS WITH ||||||||||||||||||||||||censored|||||||||||||||||||

PLEASE STANDBY WHILE WE AWAIT CONTACT TRACING...

your information would be helpful for completing THE REPORT


----------



## Soso78

No comment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Police Detective said:


> [CENSORED]DD]]D]d]]d]d]d]d]d]







that feel when the withdrawal kicks in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> No comment


i didn't realize I can infract POLICE DETECTIVE






[that's so hot]


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> i didn't realize I can infract POLICE DETECTIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [that's so hot]


U can’t Infract anyone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> U can’t Infract anyone.


^ this

soon MAL will be OVERLOURDE AND SAVIOUR OF THE LOUNGE™♥›ž$Ó and you will have NOTHING






that feel when they live...






...and I'm still alive, _how?




_

drugs
needmoar
feelings
needless






PLS GIVE ME MY 6 FEET PERSONAL SPACE


----------



## Soso78

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ this
> 
> soon MAL will be OVERLOURDE AND SAVIOUR OF THE LOUNGE™♥›ž$Ó and you will have NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that feel when they live...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'm still alive, _how?_


Ur dead inside


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Ur dead inside


nah i just did a lot of drugs and ran out of them and really want more drugs but shatter withdrawal sucks bro and it's all I can do to moangroan like i'm dying over here





it's a BEAUTIFUL MORNIN'

brb war on china

or is it war on covid19

or one and same i can't tell anymore


----------



## devilsgospel

PtahTek said:


> Wut?
> Functional benzo? We talkin' alprazolam? If ya keep movin all is OK. If not ya go ta sleep or veg out.
> If ya cannot stay away on bars or oxy it is not what it appears....



I've read conflicting info about it saying it's a really potent euphoric benzo, then all of reddit said it's half as powerful and more functional than regular alprazolam. They were way off because I dosed .25mg and slowly fell into a blackout, slept like 6 hours, then woke up middle of the night and tried a slightly lesser dose and went out immediately.

So I'm gonna look for a different one for GAD. Shit will beat my insomnia to death though so I'll keep it in the back pocket. Wasn't bad with opioids either until I blacked out. I'll try 100mcg for that next time.


----------



## devilsgospel

PrincessDiz said:


> Just my prescription tapentadol! Thank fuck for opioids! Only thing that manages my pain to some degree!!



I'm jelly if your tapentadol that's one of my favorite opioids ever. Do you get hallucinogenic effects from them at high doses too? Get that hallucinod


----------



## MsDiz

devilsgospel said:


> I'm jelly if your tapentadol that's one of my favorite opioids ever. Do you get hallucinogenic effects from them at high doses too? Get that hallucinod


Oh fuck no, I don’t go over my prescribed dose of 300mg a day. Plus I don’t do well on hallucinogens! I’ve a crazy dark mind and have never once had a good experience with them.  I tired to jump off a boat in Sydney harbour on New Year’s Eve after taking a mdma pill that was dipped in acid. So.... no no no


----------



## devilsgospel

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh fuck no, I don’t go over my prescribed dose of 300mg a day. Plus I don’t do well on hallucinogens! I’ve a crazy dark mind and have never once had a good experience with them.  I tired to jump off a boat in Sydney harbour on New Year’s Eve after taking a mdma pill that was dipped in acid. So.... no no no



Damn I get amazing hallucinods on like 200mg. I guess I wouldn't call them trips necessarily, I just start nodding and when I snap out I keep thinking I went somewhere else. It's a hard feeling to explain but I know a few people on BL have told me similar stories before. It's fun.


----------



## MsDiz

devilsgospel said:


> Damn I get amazing hallucinods on like 200mg. I guess I wouldn't call them trips necessarily, I just start nodding and when I snap out I keep thinking I went somewhere else. It's a hard feeling to explain but I know a few people on BL have told me similar stories before. It's fun.


Ohhh yes I get what you mean. Yeah if I have to take a quick release tab for breakthrough pain I get that nod and dream for a few moments then wake up again. It is nice but it makes me think I’m overdosing sometimes. Think the max is 500mg a day but I’ve also seen 700mg so not sure. I don’t go over 400mg anyways even if I’ve breakthrough pain. Doses are well spaced out too, dose after 6 hours and it has a 6 hour half life.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> 25 Euro? yo, like.. how much can you make, ya know?
> 
> I gotta tell this shit to my fuckers, he's at the store now


You can make a load by killing bosses. For me it averages at 2€/hour. So i also need dedication to it. Luckily drugs give me that.


----------



## schizopath

Sitting the night out with a couple of my homies. Waiting for a weed deal to go through listening to my bloody valentine.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think the only drug i post under is weed and kratom.

Everything else i may post in How High Are You then it's off to xhamster.


----------



## Soso78

2€ an hour.


----------



## devilsgospel

PrincessDiz said:


> Ohhh yes I get what you mean. Yeah if I have to take a quick release tab for breakthrough pain I get that nod and dream for a few moments then wake up again. It is nice but it makes me think I’m overdosing sometimes. Think the max is 500mg a day but I’ve also seen 700mg so not sure. I don’t go over 400mg anyways even if I’ve breakthrough pain. Doses are well spaced out too, dose after 6 hours and it has a 6 hour half life.



I hear a lot of the same shit in my tramadol convos, some love it others get nothing nice from it. 200mg tapentadol at any tolerance for me gets me fucked up like that lol.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> You can make a load by killing bosses. For me it averages at 2€/hour. So i also need dedication to it. Luckily drugs give me that.



You need to get a job, hippie.

Well at least you like playing games, but let me tell you, that is shit pay.  Though I don't know anything about the game, maybe if you plug away hard you can make a lot more?

I used to play a game (where the name Xorkoth comes from, he was my character there, this was in middle/high school) where eventually the weapon makers with the highest skill (high level barbarians basically, after they introduced item/weapon making into the game) could make hundreds of $ a day.  I sold a few of my older, rarer items for about $1000 when I stepped back from playing it much anymore.


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> Fuck Im happy. I can afford my daily use of bupre by just playing 4 hours every day.


Did you factor in inflation and tolerance ?


----------



## SS373dOH

schizopath said:


> You can make a load by killing bosses. For me it averages at 2€/hour. So i also need dedication to it. Luckily drugs give me that.


.. Thats like.. A dollar an hour.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@CFC can you change my username to littlegirllost69 on my birthday? If i make it that far considering i get off probation two months prior


----------



## CFC

I can think of a great way to help you not crash and burn my good friend. Let me give you a PO Box address for you to send your stash to for, uh, "safe keeping". You only need to send the meth btw...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No dude stop it.


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


> .. Thats like.. A dollar an hour.


It can possibly rise to a 4€/hour!

Xork yeah i need a job. Got three applies pending which korona put in a hold.


----------



## devilsgospel

CFC said:


> I can think of a great way to help you not crash and burn my good friend. Let me give you a PO Box address for you to send your stash to for, uh, "safe keeping". You only need to send the meth btw...



Yeah man lay off him, it's already on the way to mine

Rude


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Guys, fucking stop.

My stash is serious.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> It can possibly rise to a 4€/hour!
> 
> Xork yeah i need a job. Got three applies pending which korona put in a hold.



Idk how it works over in Russia Jr aka Finland but get you an essential job. My place just hired like 8 new people in a group interview yesterday.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck xorkoth for laughing at you guys stealing my stash.

I'm gunna cuck you one day.


----------



## mal3volent

You're being very aggressive madness. Did someone shit on your dick?


----------



## schizopath

Idk where You got the russia Jr from. If Finland is something its murica Jr, sadly.
The laws and union shit is way tougher here So i indeed applied to an "essential" job. Cleaner janitor and one More which i Cant name properly.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DUDE.

Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.

Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.

Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.

Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.

Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.


----------



## schizopath

"is that diarrhea on my cock?"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No, diarrhea slides off.


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> DUDE.
> 
> Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.
> 
> Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.
> 
> Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.
> 
> Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.
> 
> Fucking EVERYONE is shitting on my dick.


Stop dicking ass ffs


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Soso78 said:


> Stop dicking ass ffs





I need to insert pee pee into glutious maximus to feel cumplete.


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LOL OMGZ!


----------



## euphoricc

u mfers are insane SHITTING AND PISSSINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## schizopath

euphoricc said:


> u mfers are insane SHITTING AND PISSSINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


And thats just the shit we are willing to talk about!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> You're being very aggressive madness. Did someone shit on your dick?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fucuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck... next


----------



## MemphisX3

devilsgospel said:


> You'll quickly learn here that everyone kisses his ass and defends him from criticism by penalty of mod action and clique suicide


So....nothing had changed?


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Idk where You got the russia Jr from. If Finland is something its murica Jr, sadly.
> The laws and union shit is way tougher here So i indeed applied to an "essential" job. Cleaner janitor and one More which i Cant name properly.



I was making a pretentious history joke

Good job on the Winter War btw


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I was making a pretentious history joke
> 
> Good job on the Winter War btw


Ohh. Russia just triggers me as a finn. My bad. 

Still waiting for weed. Well been a good time So not too bad.


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> Ohh. Russia just triggers me as a finn. My bad.
> 
> Still waiting for weed. Well been a good time So not too bad.



I love you Finns though, mad respect for fighting like yall did through history. I like reading European history especially WWI and II. You guys took no shit from ANYONE.


----------



## schizopath

devilsgospel said:


> I love you Finns though, mad respect for fighting like yall did through history. I like reading European history especially WWI and II. You guys took no shit from ANYONE.


They were starting wars from fucking a wrong lady and stuff. Shitload of wars back then. And thanks it Was a terrible situation for Finland because of our past with Russia and the increasing heat from there. SIMO HÄYHÄ FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Ohh. Russia just triggers me as a finn. My bad.
> 
> Still waiting for weed. Well been a good time So not too bad.


Russia triggers me too

I kinda want to get some WEED but am kinda sad and want to SELF QUARANTINE for a minute.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I kinda want to get some WEED but am kinda sad and want to SELF QUARANTINE for a minute.


Ive heard So much drunken junkie and Self pity shit from my irl friend that i want to Self quarantine too. The same guy Who prefers paying 80 for a subutex rather than 35€.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Ive heard So much drunken junkie and Self pity shit from my irl friend that i want to Self quarantine too. The same guy Who prefers paying 80 for a subutex rather than 35€.


lol

ffs that's so much $$$

I can't even


----------



## schizopath

Yeah fresh twist on the 3rd world problems.
Drugs cost So much over here. Benzos are currently going for 6-10€ a pill. Facepalm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The BZD prices are pretty high due to CORONALOCKDOWNVIRUSPANIC.

DOWNERS ARE THE SOUL CLEANSERrrrr


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Guys, fucking stop.
> 
> My stash is serious.



Someone needs to save you from yourself and confiscate that stash. Sorry. It’s for the best in the long run.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Someone needs to save you from yourself and confiscate that stash. Sorry. It’s for the best in the long run.



Can i confiscate up my nose? It'll be gone soon i promise.

What's more concerning is i just took a kratom nap and woke up remembering in my dream i killed someone and my therapist was trying to get it out of me but i kept lying. I hate those dreams it happens once in a while. All else i remember is i wrote "IRS" in his femoral artery.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dreams are just random neuronal firing it's all good mane 

love yourself and let life keep moving forward w/ ya I'm sure you are gonna glow just the way you are soon w/ the way the world is going


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm sure you are gonna glow just the way you are soon w/ the way the world is going



Is that some cruel joke that i'll profit from the destruction of civilization?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Is that some cruel joke that i'll profit from the destruction of civilization?


if you're young and healthy enough to live through the covid mass graves yes

keep working that body out *FANTASIZES* *[pants] *

i'd like to think of it as greta thunberg getting her let the skies grow blue again wishes come true in her lifetime


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'd like to think of it as greta thunberg getting her let the skies grow blue again wishes come true in her lifetime



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!     Oh Greta think of the cow farts !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we're gonna eat all the meat until the last ribwich is traded for a maserati


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

@SS373dOH 
@andyturbo 
@schizopath 
@Zonxx 
_*Rubs my titties on ya face*_


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH
> @andyturbo
> @schizopath
> @Zonxx
> _*Rubs my titties on ya face*_


My inbox is open.


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> My inbox is open.



receiving packages are you?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH
> @andyturbo
> @schizopath
> @Zonxx
> _*Rubs my titties on ya face*_



YEAH, I too wanted to be included if titties are being sent or rubbed in faces...so thirsty lately


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bout to jump


----------



## devilsgospel

LadyAlkaline said:


> @SS373dOH
> @andyturbo
> @schizopath
> @Zonxx
> _*Rubs my titties on ya face*_



Them titties got coronavirus


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

How dare you!!


----------



## mal3volent

CoastTwoCoast said:


> How dare you!!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Fuck me gang, I AM SO BORED. My mama always said only boring people are bored and that rings true most of the time but... Maybe I'm not of the same creative/moral fiber. Ate, took the doggles out, got off a couple times, had tea, smoked cigs, started and then stopped some art work, chatted with some friends online. Guys, I'm buggin' with the cabin fever for sure. I need a night out *crys*


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Fuck me gang, I AM SO BORED. My mama always said only boring people are bored and that rings true most of the time but... Maybe I'm not of the same creative/moral fiber. Ate, took the doggles out, got off a couple times, had tea, smoked cigs, started and then stopped some art work, chatted with some friends online. Guys, I'm buggin' with the cabin fever for sure. I need a night out *crys*


Come to Ireland, I’ll show ya a good night out baby!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> 
> You dumb mf, if you wanna post music use tags a.k.a ''Spoilers''. Don't fill the whole thread with your discombobulated non-sense.




His>yours.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Come to Ireland, I’ll show ya a good night out baby!



I'm sure you would sweet one and I'd be happy to reciprocate in Thailand or the Netherlands or France or ANYWHERE. Just have to settle for...






for the time being...


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuuuuuuck

aaah

hooo

calm down shady

its ok bby doll

nah aye ah haha


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I'm sure you would sweet one and I'd be happy to reciprocate in Thailand or the Netherlands or France or ANYWHERE. Just have to settle for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the time being...


----------



## Shady's Fox

i gotta listen some rock am angry


----------



## euphoricc

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-LIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


>








Something for you to dance around to in your undies


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Erich Generic 

iirc

hail koffin reich


----------



## BK38

euphoricc said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG BLUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-LIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



HELLLLLLOOOOOOO, WHAT UP IN PHILLY KID?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone else wake up to snow? In april?


----------



## MsDiz

Nope, woke up to blue skies and light breeze and it’s Ireland and of course the weather has been the best it’s been in ages and we all in lockdown. Isn’t fair.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah.

By the time lockdown is over, it'll be summer though!

Do you live by water?

Edit: is that a stupid question?


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Anyone else wake up to snow? In april?



Lol yup. Chicago got 5in last night and now it's already mostly gone but still fuckin frozen


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah none stuck here but got about two inches. It's slushy now.


----------



## BK38

It's rainy here in SW France, but like... 16C and light showers. How tf you guys getting snow stateside at this time of year?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Me and DG are cold.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Me and DG are cold.



Hearted or literally OR both? haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Both for sure.

I have work in this mess today.


----------



## CFC

BK38 said:


> It's rainy here in SW France, but like... 16C and light showers. How tf you guys getting snow stateside at this time of year?



summer has passed here in the uk. we had 2 stunning hot sunny weeks while on lockdown stuck inside, and now it's back to rain and grey for the rest of the year. @PrincessDiz can relate I'm sure


----------



## mal3volent

devilsgospel said:


> got 5in last night and now it's already mostly gone but still fuckin frozen



sounds like your mom


----------



## MsDiz

CFC said:


> summer has passed here in the uk. we had 2 stunning hot sunny weeks while on lockdown stuck inside, and now it's back to rain and grey for the rest of the year. @PrincessDiz can relate I'm sure


I sure can! No rain here today and it’s a great drying day, all the sheets on the line. Fuck I’m a sad loser for being happy I Can get the clothes out to dry on the line.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I sure can! No rain here today and it’s a great drying day, all the sheets on the line. Fuck I’m a sad loser for being happy I Can get the clothes out to dry on the line.



Nah, it's the little things.


----------



## BK38




----------



## euphoricc

raining here i am in p.a usa on lockdown lol crazy shyyttt


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

mal3volent said:


>



At least she looks better! lol

You cheeky mofo’!


----------



## mal3volent

It's pretty crazy how similar your facial structures are now that I think about it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Anyone else wake up to snow? In april?



Yep. It’s been snowing here the past few days. I couldn’t even believe it!! It went from being mid 60s, very warm to lower 30s and snowing overnight. Crazy. None of it stuck though.


----------



## devilsgospel

mal3volent said:


> sounds like your mom



Oh FUCK dude, HELL no


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

please don't hate me


----------



## devilsgospel

Thank you senpai Trump I got my covid cash and my tax return today

Keep an eye on the news everyone lol its gonna get wild


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

some one posted something about shit on a dick I cunt find it o well
this is for everyone


----------



## euphoricc

imma try to get my neighbor to suck me off  ahahah she has a phat asss ;P


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> some one posted something about shit on a dick I cunt find it o well
> this is for everyone



You were looking for @madness00 to have your dick or his dick shit upon, god knows...I appreciate it nevertheless.


----------



## BK38

euphoricc said:


> imma try to get my neighbor to suck me off  ahahah she has a phat asss ;P



godspeed hombre


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> You were looking for @madness00 to have your dick or his dick shit upon, god knows...I appreciate it nevertheless.


any time I get the opportunity to post GG allin it makes me happy


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Blowmonkey

I love tlc


----------



## schizopath

The worst thing about autism? Being too serious or not enough serious.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Where's his neck??????


----------



## Shady's Fox

yoooo

maaaaaaaammaaaaa

what

GET ME OUTTA HOUSE

i swear listen

so y'all know that i've been cryin over this shit since this whole prtezelll 19

ye 2 weeks that would be round

shit

so i've drill one part of my wall

counting when this would be over

seeing that article stating 'NO CURE FOR ANOTHER YEAH''

i've made a good choice to just tear down the whole fuckin' wall

PRETZEL 19

heil pretzel raich

19 raiches iirc

@Erich Generic


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> yoooo
> 
> maaaaaaaammaaaaa
> 
> what
> 
> GET ME OUTTA HOUSE
> 
> i swear listen
> 
> so y'all know that i've been cryin over this shit since this whole prtezelll 19
> 
> ye 2 weeks that would be round
> 
> shit
> 
> so i've drill one part of my wall
> 
> counting when this would be over
> 
> seeing that article stating 'NO CURE FOR ANOTHER YEAH''
> 
> i've made a good choice to just tear down the whole fuckin' wall
> 
> PRETZEL 19
> 
> heil pretzel raich
> 
> 19 raiches iirc
> 
> @Erich Generic


I’ve been decorating, I started painting and changing plug sockets and I immediately regret my decision. Don’t do it. Don’t tear anything down. It’s not worth it!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> @Erich Generic
> 
> iirc
> 
> hail koffin reich


That dude still posts?!!?


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve been decorating, I started painting and changing plug sockets and I immediately regret my decision. Don’t do it. Don’t tear anything down. It’s not worth it!!!



Got into a discussion about global politics and the role of China and covid... do not recommend...fucks up your vibe good n proper. Also hurts that's she's smart enough to put together an argument, but too dumb to recognize that it's flawed. I need to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## MemphisX3

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> His>yours.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Got into a discussion about global politics and the role of China and covid... do not recommend...fucks up your vibe good n proper. Also hurts that's she's smart enough to put together an argument, but too dumb to recognize that it's flawed. I need to keep my mouth shut.


Yeah not worth the arguments dude. They just go around in circles and make you dizzy. Pointless.


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Yeah not worth the arguments dude. They just go around in circles and make you dizzy. Pointless.



But, I'm right! and I wanna WIN


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Shady's Fox

===========

Never ran with a clique, I'm a posse
Kamikaze, strappin' a motherfuckin' bomb across me


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


@Shady's Fox


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> @Shady's Fox




am touchin myself and roll my eyes already


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

*its the skinny skinny skinny pimp
walkin with a gangsta limp 
north Memphis area
suckas I'll bury ya





*


----------



## devilsgospel

madness00 said:


> Me and DG are cold.



Tail 5 my lizard friend 

Can't wait till our plan comes to fruition and we can devour the sweet flesh of all these pe-p-pIZZAS these delicious pizzas! Haha not people or orgone energy I swear haha, ha

That was close


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> am touchin myself and roll my eyes already


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


>


Do you ever socialize off the computer?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> Do you ever socialize off the computer?


maby he's like me a manborg bot man


----------



## 6am-64-14m

this is me "out in public"
wife in background walkin away as i do no care for people and wait onda cona... as usual.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> this is me "out in public"
> wife in background walkin away as i do no care for people and wait onda cona... as usual.


kinda looks like a hunter s thompson hats


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sewerslide.666mg said:


> kinda looks like a hunter s thompson hats


s'how i feel... lol
mf trying to say they real 30s... wtf? not even tryin'.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> s'how i feel... lol
> mf trying to say they real 30s... wtf? not even tryin'.


"when the going gets weird the weird turn professional "


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Do you ever socialize off the computer?



Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh

yooo

@Captain.Heroin 

whatcha gonna do

he punched you right under the fuckin chin


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> yooo
> 
> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> whatcha gonna do
> 
> he punched you right under the fuckin chin


....it was just a question...


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> ....it was just a question...




ye i know whatcha sayin

stfu

spit it

come on

like

you kicked my sister's cojones?


----------



## schizopath

Yo, like wassup yo, Im only gonna share this tip with you, my people, so get ready.

If you are insanely dehydrated and then smoke a cig it will fucking knock you in the head and you will feel positively weird and high.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@devilsgospel 

These titties are worth dying for


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> I practice money. If you don't stfu, you and ur mom will not eat anything.
> 
> oooh......



CFC wrote a convincing pm once saying bl doesn't bother with ip checks and has turned a corner with the bollocks attitude but cloudfare determines that is a lie!

(It's ok never trust the authority no matter who they are)


Lol shady you are crazy


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Yo, like wassup yo, Im only gonna share this tip with you, my people, so get ready.
> 
> If you are insanely dehydrated and then smoke a cig it will fucking knock you in the head and you will feel positively weird and high.




Yeah that's bloody true hey.

I got a massive headspin just earlier and thought maybe a stroke a d felt happy I was gonna die but realised I was not dying just dehydrated.

I love blowmonkey a lot.


----------



## thujone

it's almost 420 on a saturday, guess it's about time to get out of bed..


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

That's what my cat thought.  Move the feet and they get attacked.  Such a party lifestyle...


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> ye i know whatcha sayin
> 
> stfu
> 
> spit it
> 
> come on
> 
> like
> 
> you kicked my sister's cojones?


Are you CH's alt account? You both have that broken speech pattern random bullshit spun typing method


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> this is me "out in public"
> wife in background walkin away as i do no care for people and wait onda cona... as usual.


Let me get that hat mayne. You dont want it anymore


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you CH's alt account? You both have that broken speech pattern random bullshit spun typing method




It's been theories but it's gotta be at least 2 people , they often contradict each other.

Avoid.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

MemphisX3 said:


> Let me get that hat mayne. You dont want it anymore


Nah.., it's got detachable face and neck drapes. Gonna keep her got it off ebay for like a dove or something a few years back... seen action.


----------



## MemphisX3

They banned my alt account "bill brasky" back in the day after like an hour....that's bullshit


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> Nah.., it's got detachable face and neck drapes. Gonna keep her got it off ebay for like a dove or something a few years back... seen action.


You can trade avian creatures for hats on ebay?


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you CH's alt account? You both have that broken speech pattern random bullshit spun typing method




I guess he has a life after all. You know, don't go higher than your wings can take. It seems that you are another typical wannabe. Nah man, I've been born in the ghetto, on my Father's side am a gypsy. The other one, Mother - American.

Do you see me as someone that would discuss these kind of stuff? Didn't think so. Breath.


----------



## MemphisX3

I got a sweet Panama Jack hat in the same style without the drapes that I found when I was fishing in the middle of bumfuck TN. I didnt even have to trade a bird for it.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> I guess he has a life after all. You know, don't go higher than your wings can take. It seems that you are another typical wannabe. Nah man, I've been born in the ghetto, on my Father's side am a gypsy. The other one, Mother - American.
> 
> Do you see me as someone that would discuss these kind of stuff? Didn't think so. Breath.


Bro what the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro



Don't use that word anymore. It's cringe. This being said I don't talk to fake snakes. I've eaten my skin, you haven't.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't use that word anymore. It's cringe


Omg please stop typing at me


----------



## Shady's Fox

you have a mental breakdown, are you sure you are doing the right thing

a wave of warmth veiled around your neck

yo

look


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Bro


----------



## MemphisX3

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Bro


Bruh bro


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> you have a mental breakdown, are you sure you are doing the right thing
> 
> a wave of warmth veiled around your neck
> 
> yo
> 
> look


You are on a wave length I hope I never end up on and I never have been able to decipher tweaker binge talk.





























Edit: bro bro


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Confined to one thread and not taking the whole thing down with it.

So it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Shady's Fox

His defending mechanism starts kickin'. He's hasn't witness this before, a new experience for him. He doesn't know how to react. We all learn from mistakes, kids. That's a lesson for today, ty ty.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Can't be the spouse .  C the rules  lol


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> His defending mechanism starts kickin'. He's new to this situation, a new experience for him. He doesn't know how to react. We all learn from mistakes, kids. That's a lesson for today, ty ty.


Ok. Thanks for that.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MemphisX3 said:


> Bruh bro



Bro x infinity +1


----------



## Shady's Fox

$


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> $


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CFC wrote a convincing pm once saying bl doesn't bother with ip checks and has turned a corner with the bollocks attitude but cloudfare determines that is a lie!
> 
> (It's ok never trust the authority no matter who they are)




Haha Yeah right! I bet they’re jerking off and using their free hand to check IPs day and night. That’s why it’s best to take extra precautions.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone else get a "cocksucker" vibe from Memphis?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Do you ever socialize off the computer?


I WOULDN'T BE HERE RIGHT NOW IF IT WASN'T FOR THE COVID



mal defend me

*i could be galavanting wild range homosexual style pls let me out NOT MY GOVERNOR*


----------



## 6am-64-14m

from what i hear cock-sucking is at an all time high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get a "cocksucker" vibe from Memphis?


not so much
LOL someone in CS:GO name CORONA PATIENT ZERO lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get a "cocksucker" vibe from Memphis?



He’s good peeps. You just don’t know him that well.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> from what i hear cock-sucking is at an all time high.



Only a Corona-free cock would get the best blow jay ever from moi!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Corona-free


Haven't drank in weeks and no coronas. 
Shit i sit on my front porch with Budha, watch the non-traffic and sling as needed. lol
Damn... feeling like i need some attention now. hahaha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Alright, just checking.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get a "cocksucker" vibe from Memphis?


You're a really bad judge of character.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

oh, shit....
not sure he meant literal but if so i'm gettin ready for fireworks.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Haha Yeah right! I bet they’re jerking off and using their free hand to check IPs day and night. That’s why it’s best to take extra precautions.




Whatever makes them feel good, pack mentality and all.  Beware , there the whole flock of them to band together to shoot the messenger.  Very brave here on the internet.


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Lol


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Haha Yeah right! I bet they’re jerking off and using their free hand to check IPs day and night. That’s why it’s best to take extra precautions.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Ummm ok. I’m thoroughly creeped out right now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


> You're a really bad judge of character.



You're right. I just saw you pick on Shady but forgot we're in the lounge. Snap judgement on an OG.


----------



## Blowmonkey

ywn be a handmodel, why live?







The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Beck is tucking Scientologist.


got eem


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

‘Sea Change’ is a masterpiece from Beck though. When I went to his concert, there was a guy with a Bible and megaphone yelling Beck is evil. I walked right by him and went inside the venue. I was right up front and had to pee soooo bad during the last song, but didn’t want to lose my place. Glad I powered through.


----------



## SS373dOH

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ‘Sea Change’ is a masterpiece from Beck though. When I went to his concert, there was a guy with a Bible and megaphone yelling Beck is evil. I walked right by him and went inside the venue. I was right up front and had to pee soooo bad during the last song, but didn’t want to lose my place. Glad I powered through.


Did You lose your place or pee your pants ?

Finish the story !


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

SS373dOH said:


> Did You lose your place or pee your pants ?
> 
> Finish the story !



Haha I powered through which means I was able to hold it. Thank God!

There’s a guy who works on Howard’s show, Richard Christy. He used to be the drummer of a heavy metal band called Iced Earth. He wears diapers to concerts so he doesn’t miss any songs. Haha


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> You're right. I just saw you pick on Shady but forgot we're in the lounge. Snap judgement on an OG.


That's not "shady". That's CH in a wig.


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro what the fuck are you babbling about?



You are so new and innocent

Never change


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm about to start bombing this place with awesome music and video clips


----------



## MemphisX3

Shout out to cyrus who was the only man to get the moon runners to sit by the van cortland rangers without nobody wasting nobody


----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Beck is tucking Scientologist. Just found that out. Fucking asshole, bleep blop bleep.



I've hated Scientology and researched it so much for so long that it flipped on me and I like it now. L Ron Hubbard was a god tier bullshit artist and I hope to model my life after his teachings, that as long as you're interesting and confident you can take people's money and lives.

I need a cigarette the drugs are kicking in


----------



## MemphisX3

Here's a little number that reminds me of junior year and would play in my head whenever a party was busted


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## devilsgospel




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## devilsgospel

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Old L Ron didn’t even believe in his own shit theology at first. But, because he was such a bullshit artist, he ended up brain washing himself. This was after he started The Church of Scientology. In the end, he ended up giving all of his money Tom Cruise, John Travolta, and Beck.
> 
> L Ron Hubbard — a true cult hero to me



There's a specific story I love about his book Excalibur. He told people that it was so spiritually powerful and important that everyone he gave it to read it and lost their minds and killed themselves. Some time later when he already has Dianetics going he's staying at a friend's for a while and some guy comes to the door offering Ron $5k for his copy of Excalibur. L Ron declined and says I'm sorry it's not meant for human eyes blah blah humans aren't ready and turns him away.

Then he shuts the door and turns to his friend and says "man I should really get around to writing that book" then leaves without paying his friend the rent he owes him. True legend in dickhead genius history. I'd join if I could've gotten in on the ground floor and skipped all the bullshit and just been powerful.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


>


Not enough melanin for me


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> Haven't drank in weeks and no coronas.
> Shit i sit on my front porch with Budha, watch the non-traffic and sling as needed. lol
> Damn... feeling like i need some attention now. hahaha


Sitting in a nest of bad men
Whiskey bottles piling hiiiiiiIIIIIIgh.

This is seriously one of my top 10 jams


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> Not enough melanin for me



@CoastTwoCoast help him out


----------



## MemphisX3

Turn the lights out JOSH!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## w01fg4ng

The first song I learned on guitar was Come As You Are by Nirvana

It was a classical guitar and such is penis


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


CH is going to print that out and frame it and put it on his wall


----------



## MemphisX3

Here's a little diddy that reminds me of my 7th grade girlfriend sylvia blanco who left me for the science teacher, Mrs. Johnson


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## MemphisX3

And here is one dedicated to sylvia blanco, that heartless bitch.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

IT'S KEVIN HART AND DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON... AND KEVIN'S THE POWER TOP...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

MemphisX3 said:


>



Yesss...That was the jam!


----------



## MemphisX3

Tony toni tone had done it again!


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## devilsgospel

I'm so bored and close to a nod but I'm boooored entertain me


----------



## w01fg4ng

Im such a basic bish


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


>


Top right a little above mid image


----------



## Hylight

idunno ! ? 


edit : YEEEEEEEEEEEH 
htf did you see IT !


----------



## devilsgospel

I'll upload a picture of the inside of my basketball shorts and we'll play "find DGs cock"

It's a very easy game nomsayin ladies


----------



## MemphisX3

devilsgospel said:


> I'll upload a picture of the inside of my basketball shorts and we'll play "find DGs cock"
> 
> It's a very easy game nomsayin ladies


CH is game....


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *Attention Males*
> 
> If your that concerned about washing your hands after you take a piss, than wash your fucking dick.
> 
> Words of wisdom
> 
> — Wizard




Precisely.  And I haven't been digging in a coal mine with my penis.


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> Precisely.  And I haven't been digging in a coal mine with my penis.


Did shadys mom show you that move too ?


----------



## Gloomp

SS373dOH said:


> Did shadys mom show you that move too ?




What?  And what is a "BL Crew."  What do you even do?


----------



## SS373dOH

Gloomp said:


> What?  And what is a "BL Crew."  What do you even do?


That's retired staff.. So we dont do shit.


----------



## MemphisX3

Yo yo yo its dj nutinblackbuns back up in this bitch and we're gonna slow it down for ladies.


----------



## devilsgospel

MemphisX3 said:


> CH is game....



I'm sure he is, but he's not allowed within 10ft of me (so 9ft from my dick). I'd prefer him even further tbh.


----------



## Hylight

Dear Universe, Thank you for 
allowing other like minded souls 
to cross paths together. 

As a presence together such as
a soul family, the stronger our bridge
becomes.  

I am thankful for those who truly can 
inspire in_ enlightened __consciousness_ !! 

_☆☆☆_
🕷


----------



## Hylight

_sientes ? _


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> _sientes ? _


sientate*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> CH is game....


negative

i have standards


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Hylight said:


>


----------



## schizopath

Think Im gonna sell 55m ingame money for that sweet BTC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

From the thread in SLR, Redefining personality to make the sex better:



JohnBoy2000 said:


> 3D art application is infuriating to use.
> 
> But the general idea - where we equate the high emotion (ascension) "jealous" to the positive pole.
> The intimate emotion (intimacy) "love" to the negative pole.
> The electrolyte to the medium between them, "union".
> And the conductor to "force".
> 
> Then I tried to shoop in a photo of a woman having a screaming orgasm in place of the appliance we're "lighting up".
> 
> 
> I guess technically in terms of layout, "jealous union, love force" - we're connecting the cathode directly into the woman, but the point being "force" represents the actual conductor that facilitates the current actually flowing, as it does in practical terms (i.e. "force" is how you're gonna physically hook up with her, etc).
> 
> "Force" being positioned after the actual battery (electrical outlet) itself - only then can it be appreciated, i.e. when we know there's high voltage flowing in it and it will yield an electrical result.
> 
> 
> Again we have; an *emotion *- a medium - an *emotion *- a medium.
> 
> Circuit wise; a *pole *- a medium - a *pole *- a medium
> 
> "*Jealous *union, *Love *Force".



How awesome is that?


----------



## schizopath

Okay, it took 15 minutes to sell some money and now my btc in pending and after that I can score me some subutex!

Now gotta train that agility so I can start making even more.


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> sientate*


----------



## schizopath

If you had told me 15 years ago that someday I would be playing runescape to score drugs I would have rolled on the floor laughing


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> If you had told me 15 years ago that someday I would be playing runescape to score drugs I would have rolled on the floor laughing


It doesn't take much to make kids laugh.


----------



## schizopath

True


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Okay, it took 15 minutes to sell some money and now my btc in pending and after that I can score me some subutex!
> 
> Now gotta train that agility so I can start making even more.


Sounds like a brand of dental floss tbh.


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Here's a little diddy that reminds me of my 7th grade girlfriend sylvia blanco who left me for the science teacher, Mrs. Johnson





MemphisX3 said:


> And here is one dedicated to sylvia blanco, that heartless bitch.



Bro it's time to move on.  Your last homecoming dance is coming up this Fall and you don't want to miss it, that senior homecoming is a magical time that boys across the country finally lose their virginity.

I think CH is single right now.  Just saying you seem pretty fixated on his sexuality, usually that's a sign of infatuation.  Go with it man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> True


Wish i had vid gaming $$


I gotta WORK *COUGH*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> His sexuality


----------



## Captain.Heroin

.....tURTLE BALLS .... 


Dolphin


DICKSSSSS


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> Bro it's time to move on.  Your last homecoming dance is coming up this Fall and you don't want to miss it, that senior homecoming is a magical time that boys across the country finally lose their virginity.
> 
> I think CH is single right now.  Just saying you seem pretty fixated on his sexuality, usually that's a sign of infatuation.  Go with it man.


Thanks for your input, doctor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> .....tURTLE BALLS ....
> 
> 
> Dolphin
> 
> 
> DICKSSSSS





Captain.Heroin said:


> TAKE ALL THE DRUGS SHOOT ALL THE DOPE SMOKE ALL THE WEED and drink 5 or 6 beers



I'm so glad I was living it REAL NICE ' N ' GOOD when CHINA VIRUS was SLOWRAEEEPing us all


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wish i had vid gaming $$
> 
> 
> I gotta WORK *COUGH*


I bet people would pay a dollar or two for ESO money


----------



## schizopath

Gotta grind those high lvl bosses arses to get that sweet drug money. Yo mfers Im self employed.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Gotta grind those high lvl bosses arses to get that sweet drug money. Yo mfers Im self employed.



but the big question is

Nick

do you have your own roof?


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Thanks for your input, doctor.



Any time, I took the hypocritic oath, after all


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> but the big question is
> 
> Nick
> 
> do you have your own roof?


Yeah I do. 400/month and mostly elderly people as a neighbor


----------



## schizopath

Why does my bathroom smell like a can of semen


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got the LG Stylo 5.

Killer pics of Kitty and my stash coming soon.

I have a hotspot on my phone too, which is cool so now I can ditch my actual hotspot. I'll keep Obama phone as a burner and a decoy if I get mugged in the hood.


----------



## schizopath

Killing enemies in a game to afford my crippling semi-agonist addiction


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> Why does my bathroom smell like a can of semen


----------



## schizopath

Whats updog?


----------



## Blowmonkey

D-did you just say, updog?


----------



## schizopath

Okay, Im gonna invest in some stimulants so I can farm that sweet gold more accurately.


----------



## mal3volent

Go back to Runescape schizo, stop with the racist bullshit ffs


----------



## Blowmonkey

SCHIZZZOOOOOOOO


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Best time travel movie after "Triangle" (2009,)


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Best time travel movie after "Triangle" (2009,)



have you seen Timecrimes?


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> have you seen Timecrimes?


Sadly never, only read about it. The Triangle is a perfect time travel movie cause it has like 3-5 simultaneous loops occurring.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Sadly never, only read about it. The Triangle is a perfect time travel movie cause it has like 3-5 simultaneous loops occurring.


Shit I forgot Coherence. Go watch coherence.


----------



## schizopath

If Adam Driver snorts a drug, will he get higher than your average junkie since his nose is like its own province?


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Why does my bathroom smell like a can of semen


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Sadly never, only read about it. The Triangle is a perfect time travel movie cause it has like 3-5 simultaneous loops occurring.



Yeah, I loved ‘Triangle’. I didn’t know what to expect. Don’t watch it if you’re in a sad/negative mood though like I did. It can fuck your head up. It was well done. The story makes more and more sense as it goes along. The main character (Melissa George) had to keep reliving her mistakes over and over trying to get it right. If you’re caught in a “loop” of being a fuck-up, it’ll resonate loud and clear.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> If Adam Driver snorts a drug, will he get higher than your average junkie since his nose is like its own province?



I’m sorry, but Adam Driver is a fugly fuck. Makes me drier than a pile of dead leaves. I avoid anything he’s in.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I'll upload a picture of the inside of my basketball shorts and we'll play "find DGs cock"
> 
> It's a very easy game nomsayin ladies


Still waiting to play this, I gave up on the car idea.


----------



## Hylight

MemphisX3 said:


> sientate*


te sientes


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


>


Latest ep is out, you can see his soul leaving him for good during one bit. Next thing you know he's in his buffalo bill phase, it's pretty spectacular.


----------



## mal3volent

Blowmonkey said:


> Latest ep is out, you can see his soul leaving him for good during one bit. Next thing you know he's in his buffalo bill phase, it's pretty spectacular.



omg I just saw the Pokémon cards, what the fuck is that thing?


----------



## Blowmonkey

That sir, is a sonichu.





 “Do not fear, world, for I am a new pokemon. And my name is....Sonichu!” Sonichu, the The Genesis of the Lovehogs “Sonichu is Copyrighted and Mine Alone. Do Not Steal.” Chris, "Sonichu" CWCipedia article


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Still waiting to play this, I gave up on the car idea.



Thirsty bitches, I'll throw yall some dick when I get more benzos in me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> what the fuck is that thing?


hi mal how r u doin this evening


----------



## Gloomp

Blowmonkey said:


> That sir, is a sonichu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Do not fear, world, for I am a new pokemon. And my name is....Sonichu!” Sonichu, the The Genesis of the Lovehogs “Sonichu is Copyrighted and Mine Alone. Do Not Steal.” Chris, "Sonichu" CWCipedia article





lol  That is a cute pic.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> hi mal how r u doin this evening



might get crazy and take some bennys.... these pups are wearing me out


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Thirsty bitches, I'll throw yall some dick when I get more benzos in me



Oh, I get it. “Benzos” is code for Viagra.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Oh, I get it. “Benzos” is code for Viagra.



May as well be because whether it's a xanax or a viagra give me 5 minutes and I will be in someone


----------



## Gloomp

devilsgospel said:


> May as well be because whether it's a xanax or a viagra give me 5 minutes and I will be in someone




I wish I could see you typing that with a straight face.


----------



## devilsgospel

Gloomp said:


> I wish I could see you typing that with a straight face.



What if I typed it with a gay face


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> might get crazy and take some bennys.... these pups are wearing me out


bork bork

*leghumping commences*


----------



## Gloomp

devilsgospel said:


> What if I typed it with a gay face





lol


----------



## Stark

devilsgospel said:


> What if I typed it with a gay face



You keep making that face, it's gonna stay that way


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

His face might stay gay, but his cock will be straight.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yeah, I loved ‘Triangle’. I didn’t know what to expect. Don’t watch it if you’re in a sad/negative mood though like I did. It can fuck your head up. It was well done. The story makes more and more sense as it goes along. The main character (Melissa George) had to keep reliving her mistakes over and over trying to get it right. If you’re caught in a “loop” of being a fuck-up, it’ll resonate loud and clear.


The ending was such an perfect way to end it. Shes stuck in the first level of hell "the loop".


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


>


Ive had wet dreams 3 nights in a row now


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Ive had wet dreams 3 nights in a row now



Maybe it's a sign you should nut more bruh


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Maybe it's a sign you should nut more bruh


I blame the antipsychotics... but I definitely should.

I kinda fear that I have talked too much about myself and my orders and some Finnish special unit is now tracking me cause I havent gotten one order or even ads in a week.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I blame the antipsychotics... but I definitely should.
> 
> I kinda fear that I have talked too much about myself and my orders and some Finnish special unit is now tracking me cause I havent gotten one order or even ads in a week.



Might be the anti-psychotics. I know when I was taking anti-depressants I found it almost impossible to nut, so I kinda gave up for a couple weeks, then I also had a wet dream haha. Maybe apples to oranges though. Also, I wouldn't trip so long as you have decent op-sec, I would think Finnish security services prob have bigger fish to fry, I wouldn't let the paranoia seep in too much eh?


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I kinda fear that I have talked too much about myself and my orders and some Finnish special unit is now tracking me cause I havent gotten one order or even ads in a week.



Shit yo, are you fuckin around or on purpose? Haaaa haha, stop doin' drugs brah brah. You already mentally ill. You gonna end up in a dumpster.


----------



## schizopath

Youre right. Just some paranoia. I also need to stop posting about what Ive ordered and shit if it makes me paranoid.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Youre right. Just some paranoia. I also need to stop posting about what Ive ordered and shit if it makes me paranoid.



Apologise, lemme hear it


----------



## schizopath

I dont do useless apologies


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I dont do useless apologies



yo whatcha said? yo stfu I've said

150 push-ups

120 squats

chop chop

quick


----------



## schizopath

The most badass crime that Ive ever done is that I burned a car when I was 11


----------



## BK38

Taking a little trip down memory lane... Man this quarantine's got me bugging... I miss social contact so bad:


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

schizopath said:


> The most badass crime that Ive ever done is that I burned a car when I was 11


Schizo with a hint of Pyro.


----------



## schizopath

Lol I finally got some more loot on R00NSCAPE and started pumping my fists away from my body. FUCK YES!

Only 10 more to go..


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Lol I finally got some more loot on R00NSCAPE and started pumping my fists away from my body. FUCK YES!
> 
> Only 10 more to go..


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


What a great song


----------



## schizopath

The Tame Impala hoodie Im wearing has sentimental value to me


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> The Tame Impala hoodie Im wearing has sentimental value to me


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>


Why do I look like I have just stolen ssris from a pharmacy


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


>



Funnily enough we're both wearing band merch today:


----------



## schizopath

Band clothes are the shit. I got a pink The Strokes t shirt which is my fav t shirt.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Band clothes are the shit. I got a pink The Strokes t shirt which is my fav t shirt.



My favorite's an Opeth shirt, the lettering in white on black. Like this:


----------



## schizopath

I hate bum ass niggas. One of my friends used to bum my meth which always ended up that we smoked it too soon and both got psychosis. Now he only bums from his mother..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't wear band shirts anymore just white and black v's, but i had a Snoop Dog and Slightly Stupid shirt from their tour it was fucking dope.



			snoop dogg slightly stoopid - Google Zoeken


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I hate bum ass niggas. One of my friends used to bum my meth which always ended up that we smoked it too soon and both got psychosis. Now he only bums from his mother..



because you suck, period. Who the fuck gets high on cigars?

''If you are dehydrated, you will get a buzz''. Ah, the cringe, right in the chest. There

nmmm


----------



## schizopath

Your the kind of idiot to not even realize that I troll 75% of time


----------



## euphoricc

BK38 said:


> godspeed hombre


gagagagagagaga aahahahah welll for any-1 who cares she did lmao


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Your the kind of idiot to not even realize that I troll 75% of time



I cyclope, we cyclope.


----------



## schizopath

Hearing the words "mein kampf" makes me fucking laugh cause it translates to "taisteluni" which means the battle of mine which is simply funny as fuck.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Hearing the words "mein kampf" makes me fucking laugh cause it translates to "taisteluni" which means the battle of mine which is simply funny as fuck.



Mein Kampf literally translates to "My struggle," so it makes sense... Pathetic and deluded piece of "work" if I do say so myself...


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> "My struggle,"


----------



## BK38

P.S. FUCK YOU HITLER - YOU DON'T DESERVE YOUR PLACE IN POP CULTURE YOU GOD DAMN ART SCHOOL REJECT.


----------



## schizopath

My struggle? Too good.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> My struggle? Too good.



Hitler's legacy as far as I'm concerned:


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> I kinda fear that I have talked too much about myself and my orders and some Finnish special unit is now tracking me cause I havent gotten one order or even ads in a week.



Are you still taking amphetamines? When I used to take Vyvanse, it gave me amphetamine psychosis. It made me paranoid about every single thing. In my mind, it really felt like every one was out to get me. Never take amphetamines again. It already caused psychosis, it will keep getting worst, making you paranoid and delusional.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Are you still taking amphetamines? When I used to take Vyvanse, it gave me amphetamine psychosis. It made me paranoid about every single thing. In my mind, it really felt like every one was out to get me. Never take amphetamines again. It already caused psychosis, it will keep getting worst, making you paranoid and delusional.


Im not, fear not.


----------



## schizopath

I fucking love how bupre/subutex cures me of my severe adhd since it relaxes me


----------



## BK38

My bones are rattling for adventure. I need to go outside, I need to make some bad decisions, I need TO LIVE. Man, as a globe-trotter I am bugggggggggggggggggggggggging. Fuck everything. I need a punching bag. So pent up, not even funny...


----------



## schizopath

Boxing is a good hobby. You should definitely try it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My favorite's an Opeth shirt, the lettering in white on black. Like this:


all the burzumbros got an opeth shirt






xorky is just a sexy version of Kanye in 2004 and I'm somewhere in an EDM festival


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Boxing is a good hobby. You should definitely try it.



That heavy bag was the only thing that kept me sane through my first round of rehab at a fucked up Scientology-based rehab (which incidentally got shut down because ppl died there...lol...not even a bit surprised). I would have literally killed without it. I'm no stranger to a bag... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narconon (look up Watsonville) ...it's why I'm sane today, I didn't buy into their pseudo-science BS for a minute... I'm also a stubborn MF, which is why my 3 month program lasted 6 months. 3 of those I was moving wood chips from one pile to another because I refused to say they were right. I eventually went for nodding my head... because I'd be damned if I was ever gonna verbalize a "yes" to their BS. I know who I am man. Fuck those people, but thank god for heavy bags...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My bones are rattling for adventure.


And letting out state/cities full of people at once is gonna be disastrous.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> And letting out state/cities full of people at once is gonna be disastrous.



sure, it's true.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> sure, it's true.


ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS GIVE US BENZOS AND THE WORLD WOULD BE A LOT BETTER

lol orite the war on drugs trumps the war on covid

lul


----------



## Blowmonkey

try hotboxing if the bag is too heavy


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS GIVE US BENZOS AND THE WORLD WOULD BE A LOT BETTER
> 
> lol orite the war on drugs trumps the war on covid
> 
> lul



lost me there...


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> lost me there...


I would be a lot happier with enforced lockdown if they gave me some benzos.

War on illegals / drugs is more important than saving lives to federal US gov't.  This is unquestionably true.


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would be a lot happier with enforced lockdown if they gave me some benzos.
> 
> War on illegals / drugs is more important than saving lives to federal US gov't.  This is unquestionably true.



I'm not stateside, but I wouldn't say no to some benzos for my stock.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> That heavy bag was the only thing that kept me sane through my first round of rehab at a fucked up Scientology-based rehab (which incidentally got shut down because ppl died there...lol...not even a bit surprised). I would have literally killed without it. I'm no stranger to a bag... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narconon (look up Watsonville) ...it's why I'm sane today, I didn't buy into their pseudo-science BS for a minute... I'm also a stubborn MF, which is why my 3 month program lasted 6 months. 3 of those I was moving wood chips from one pile to another because I refused to say they were right. I eventually went for nodding my head... because I'd be damned if I was ever gonna verbalize a "yes" to their BS. I know who I am man. Fuck those people, but thank god for heavy bags...


Boxing, shooting guns and playing drums is all I fucking need


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not stateside, but I wouldn't say no to some benzos for my stock.


WORLDWIDE BENZO FUND brought to you by the RIP JAMAL ACTION FUND

*rip jamal *died choking on dolphin dix








*i miss you my beauties*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Boxing, shooting guns and playing drums is all I fucking need


That's pretty fucking awesome and I don't have any of those things

I have fucking dabbing and video games I think I can live w/ that


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Boxing, shooting guns and playing drums is all I fucking need



I used to fantasize about black choppers coming in and guys with Mp5s just roping down and shooting EVERYONE when I was at that rehab. Man, I still need to figure out a way to shoot shots at those Scientology quack ass mfers. They definitely traumatized me, but they did teach me that my sense of self is strong.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I still need to figure out a way to shoot shots at those Scientology quack ass mfers.


... lol ...






editing posts tends to not work out well for me but I actually love this vibe ... can I donate to your gofundme on this project?

I think LIESANDTAUTOLOGY should be illegal and is worse than IRAN or DPRK.  Because it is happening on American soil and no one cares.

[don't be surprised if a mod edits; I promise I won't]


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's pretty fucking awesome and I don't have any of those things
> 
> I have fucking dabbing and video games I think I can live w/ that


Youre a tough motherfucker. Youll make through anything, I have faith in you.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>



I'm literally rocking back and forth with my fists balled up thinking about it man...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Youre a tough motherfucker. Youll make through anything, I have faith in you.


thank you schizo, you are too bro

I'm so tired I am going to have to eat food eventually and my back is killing me I have to stretch at home (not going anywhere cuz LOCKDOWN and it SUCKS) i used to live a life like this and I'm not fond of it anymore... 

I feel all loose now but I am still relaxing more.  I was so tightened up like a ball of stress.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


>


FUCK! Aint this the best Mac Miller song.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm literally rocking back and forth with my fists balled up thinking about it man...


Sometimes you gain greater power in letting something like that go and not acting on it and you become more powerful/resourceful/resolved as an individual.  

But trust me I can't wait for the day someone obliterates that shit out of MY NATION.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> FUCK! Aint this the best Mac Miller song.



I love it because it reminds me because sometimes I gotta let the feelings flow through man. Ain't no fighting the feeling.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Having anger resentment and rage can just eat away at the best parts of who you really are.  Acceptance is something I worked on like an insane amount this year and it still wasn't enough and I'm still quite discontent with some things.

OUTSIDE PICTURES BECAUSE LOCKDOWN IS DRIVING ME CRAZYYYYY


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Having anger resentment and rage can just eat away at the best parts of who you really are.  Acceptance is something I worked on like an insane amount this year and it still wasn't enough and I'm still quite discontent with some things.



Yeah man, but some things I just can't accept. I need justice, I need to get my revenge. Namely, I want no-one else to ever go through what I went through with that rehab. Scientology fucks taking advantage of addicts at their weakest, their most fragile... I'ma get my shots in for sure. I will Count of Monte Cristo those assholes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yeah man, but some things I just can't accept. I need justice, I need to get my revenge. Namely, I want no-one else to ever go through what I went through with that rehab. Scientology fucks taking advantage of addicts at their weakest, their most fragile... I'ma get my shots in for sure. I will Count of Monte Cristo those assholes.


I hear the "church" does intimidate, beat, rape people.  Did something like that occur to you or someone else you met?  How bad was it?  I'm almost scared to ask. 

You don't have to tell me if it was like severe and sometimes it's easier just to keep moving onto a better future than being stuck in the past.  SOMETIMES, right?  

I can't say what's best for you, the world, or your life.  That's your call and I trust you can work it out.  

I grew up around a lot of "churches of lies" but mostly places of mutual respect, love and not serious fucked up shit I hear/have read about.  I'm hoping for whatever you went through that you are still the cool awesome person you've always been.  I know hardships can warp a person and it really sucks.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Having anger resentment and rage can just eat away at the best parts of who you really are.  Acceptance is something I worked on like an insane amount this year and it still wasn't enough and I'm still quite discontent with some things.
> 
> OUTSIDE PICTURES BECAUSE LOCKDOWN IS DRIVING ME CRAZYYYYY


I had to destroy my sense of entitlement. What you wrote is totally correct.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh btw I read *a lot* and COUNT OF MONTE CRISTO is like one of the best books

EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR oh god

I've read it twice as an adult (and as a child) I know I *WILL* be rereading this again one day.  :D

only a few books will I re-read %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I had to destroy my sense of entitlement. What you wrote is totally correct.


I'm totes going to play video games at some point today.... if I can get my brain in order.  I have real shit I have to do too but it's challenging.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hear the "church" does intimidate, beat, rape people.  Did something like that occur to you or someone else you met?  How bad was it?  I'm almost scared to ask.
> 
> You don't have to tell me if it was like severe and sometimes it's easier just to keep moving onto a better future than being stuck in the past.  SOMETIMES, right?
> 
> I can't say what's best for you, the world, or your life.  That's your call and I trust you can work it out.
> 
> I grew up around a lot of "churches of lies" but mostly places of mutual respect, love and not serious fucked up shit I hear/have read about.  I'm hoping for whatever you went through that you are still the cool awesome person you've always been.  I know hardships can warp a person and it really sucks.



Man, your words are actually really nice and very much appreciated. We're talking withholding meds (both psychiatric and when sick), gas-lighting, pseudo-science, totally unprofessional behavior with people that were clearly in psychosis, withholding contact and info from family members and friends, physical punishment for asking questions.... Just, it was horrific man. I had to separate into my "true self" and whatever the "me" was that they wanted to see to get out of there... Thankfully I never lost "me" but I saw others get "warped" beyond repair...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Withholding psych and illness medication?  Jeez I would have gotten a "lawyer" already (like a real lawyer or a metal one ) I don't deal with shit like that well.  

I'm surprised something super serious hasn't happened yet to be honest.  I heard the lady who talked about her stuff on Conan's show and then I watched more about it and I was horrified.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh btw I read *a lot* and COUNT OF MONTE CRISTO is like one of the best books
> 
> EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR oh god
> 
> I've read it twice as an adult (and as a child) I know I *WILL* be rereading this again one day.  :D
> 
> only a few books will I re-read %)



It's a good un. I once got physical punishment for referencing Orwell's 1984 at that rehab too haha


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Withholding psych and illness medication?  Jeez I would have gotten a "lawyer" already (like a real lawyer or a metal one ) I don't deal with shit like that well.
> 
> I'm surprised something super serious hasn't happened yet to be honest.  I heard the lady who talked about her stuff on Conan's show and then I watched more about it and I was horrified.



The one I was at got shut down. Someone died and 1-2 people got seriously injured...


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Man, your words are actually really nice and very much appreciated. We're talking withholding meds (both psychiatric and when sick), gas-lighting, pseudo-science, totally unprofessional behavior with people that were clearly in psychosis, withholding contact and info from family members and friends, physical punishment for asking questions.... Just, it was horrific man. I had to separate into my "true self" and whatever the "me" was that they wanted to see to get out of there... Thankfully I never lost "me" but I saw others get "warped" beyond repair...


Burn the fucking place down. Those kind of people are the ones I wish I could end for good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If anything I would be an artist and paint pictures of the scientology building and tom cruise on fire and shit and sell it for lots of $$$

I want a tasteful art piece for my living room IIRC that would be just as hot as this one


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm totes going to play video games at some point today.... if I can get my brain in order.  I have real shit I have to do too but it's challenging.


Do it! I wish I had real shit to do even though Im quite happy to be playing runescape as my "profession".

If I start using meth orally daily I bet I could make 150€/a week by playing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Do it! I wish I had real shit to do even though Im quite happy to be playing runescape as my "profession".


honestly even if people are poking fun at how much $ you're making keep in mind people will work 6, 8+ hours a day for just as much as you earn in 1 hour from what I hear... so like in the grand scheme of things I'd feel pretty fucking awesome about that.  

It's sad like half the world lives off $1/day and shit.  But it's real. 

And 1/3rd of US lost their jobs overnight it SUUCkckSSssss

it reminds me of the South Park episode where a kid was teaching parents how to play Minecraft lol

I could use a decent VIDEO GAME career.


----------



## BK38

Man, guys, thanks for letting me vent a bit. I should really see a therapist again for this shit. I obviously have a lot of unresolved feelings. With that said a couple people at that facility definitely deserve a bullet to the head and the best revenge is living well ultimately. @Captain.Heroin @schizopath


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If anything I would be an artist and paint pictures of the scientology building and tom cruise on fire and shit and sell it for lots of $$$
> 
> I want a tasteful art piece for my living room IIRC that would be just as hot as this one



I plan to write about it.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly even if people are poking fun at how much $ you're making keep in mind people will work 6, 8+ hours a day for just as much as you earn in 1 hour from what I hear... so like in the grand scheme of things I'd feel pretty fucking awesome about that.
> 
> It's sad like half the world lives off $1/day and shit.  But it's real.
> 
> And 1/3rd of US lost their jobs overnight it SUUCkckSSssss
> 
> it reminds me of the South Park episode where a kid was teaching parents how to play Minecraft lol
> 
> I could use a decent VIDEO GAME career.


Naa, not in hour lol. Daily meth orally would bring my earnings to 25€ a day which would increase to about 50€ when I had enough gear and some levels to kill the absolute last boss. All of this is of course untaxed, from my home and doing the thing I love  

And doing it on as much drugs as I want to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I plan to write about it.


I LOVE reading I would totally buy your book.  Especially if it slammed Scientologists. 

I should buy that actresses' book, poor soul.  She was open about being raped, the systematic rape/persecution of members/ex-members, etc. and I was like "...WHUTTT...." and was like "I knew this shit was evil... I Just didn't know HOW EVIL..."

btw I just smoked pot WHOAAA Man you take a break from weed IT WORKS AGAIN even if dabbing a little

fuck yea

I write a lot, like too much lol... I have written like way too much I've given up on most writing projects for the sake of simplicity and continuing on writing more. 8(


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I LOVE reading I would totally buy your book.  Especially if it slammed Scientologists.
> 
> I should buy that actresses' book, poor soul.  She was open about being raped, the systematic rape/persecution of members/ex-members, etc. and I was like "...WHUTTT...." and was like "I knew this shit was evil... I Just didn't know HOW EVIL..."
> 
> btw I just smoked pot WHOAAA Man you take a break from weed IT WORKS AGAIN even if dabbing a little
> 
> fuck yea



Noice, happy 4/20! I'll send you a signed copy when it comes to fruition. My life gets crazier if you can believe it. Getting high in the slums of Laos, getting rescued by the state dept from a Laotian prison when I walked 50km in one night and was found near a landmine field... all sorts of shit. That was 1/3 rehabs I went to. Thankfully the others were proper ones haha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Noice, happy 4/20! I'll send you a signed copy when it comes to fruition. My life gets crazier if you can believe it. Getting high in the slums of Laos, getting rescued by the state dept from a Laotian prison when I walked 50km in one night and was found near a landmine field... all sorts of shit. That was 1/3 rehabs I went to. Thankfully the others were proper ones haha.


WHOAAAT that sounds... so cool

see YOU are the kind of person who needs to write an autobiography.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. WALKING 50KM IN ONE NIGHT ENDING UP NEAR A LAOTIAN LAND MINE FIELD sounds like...

something I'd DIE for just to experience LOL

so pls let's hope I can live out that trip one day man that sounds SOOooOooo cool

it's like YOU CAN'T TOUCH THIS *runs through land mine field*  how far did you get into it where you could have blown off a limb but managed not to?  That's insane.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> p.s. WALKING 50KM IN ONE NIGHT ENDING UP NEAR A LAOTIAN LAND MINE FIELD sounds like...
> 
> something I'd DIE for just to experience LOL
> 
> so pls let's hope I can live out that trip one day man that sounds SOOooOooo cool
> 
> it's like YOU CAN'T TOUCH THIS *runs through land mine field*  how far did you get into it where you could have blown off a limb but managed not to?  That's insane.



Careful what you wish for dude... haha

P.S. Meth/Benzo/Alc induced psychosis helped with that 50km


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

I miss you, Shady.

We gonna see eachother in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Meth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DWE we miss you pls come talk about JAMAL some more bb love


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuck am goin to make up myself

i am going apeshit here

i wanna bash things

i have to calm down Shady






media

upload songs

yes thats it

my nose itches

i think shady wants to fuck me up

aye blonde bitch stop swingin on ur chair 

lemme see those red tears


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

my favorite stamp ever


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> my favorite stamp ever


----------



## schizopath

"Runescape paid my drugs is so 2020"


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

As long as youre willing to also show your vulnerabilities, you wont break for good.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> As long as youre willing to also show your vulnerabilities, you wont break for good.




ty yo, one love. I wasn't fuckin around, I really had a moment where Shady took the wheel but I am fine now. I've cried for 10m.

I am sorry.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> ty yo, one love. I wasn't fuckin around, I really had a moment where Shady took the wheel but I am fine now. I've cried for 10m.
> 
> I am sorry.


Its fine, youre not alone. Only the strongest of men are willing to show their vulnerable side.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> ty yo, one love. I wasn't fuckin around, I really had a moment where Shady took the wheel but I am fine now. I've cried for 10m.
> 
> I am sorry.


men are supposed to cry iirc life is hard


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Man, your words are actually really nice and very much appreciated. We're talking withholding meds (both psychiatric and when sick), gas-lighting, pseudo-science, totally unprofessional behavior with people that were clearly in psychosis, withholding contact and info from family members and friends, physical punishment for asking questions.... Just, it was horrific man. I had to separate into my "true self" and whatever the "me" was that they wanted to see to get out of there... Thankfully I never lost "me" but I saw others get "warped" beyond repair...



That's so fucked up.   I saw that you said you want to write about it, honestly that's probably the best way you can get back at them, to reveal to the world who they really are.  You won't get in trouble with the law like you would for causing damage to their buildings/etc or hurting or killing them, and a wide audience will be made aware.  There have been a lot of exposee pieces on various individuals/organizations before that have actually substantially changed the course of the future for those individuals/organizations.  And even if it doesn't, everyone who reads what you wrote and finds themselves in the position to possibly go to a Scientology rehab will think twice and likely not go, and in that you could end up saving lives.  Writing about it is one of the most productive and effective ways for you to actually get back at them, and help people too.


----------



## schizopath

Bk, it seems that we have similar experiences. I was told in psych ward that I should be locked up. FUCK THEM!


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> That's so fucked up.   I saw that you said you want to write about it, honestly that's probably the best way you can get back at them, to reveal to the world who they really are.  You won't get in trouble with the law like you would for causing damage to their buildings/etc or hurting or killing them, and a wide audience will be made aware.  There have been a lot of exposee pieces on various individuals/organizations before that have actually substantially changed the course of the future for those individuals/organizations.  And even if it doesn't, everyone who reads what you wrote and finds themselves in the position to possibly go to a Scientology rehab will think twice and likely not go, and in that you could end up saving lives.  Writing about it is one of the most productive and effective ways for you to actually get back at them, and help people too.



I think that's probably the best route to go. I've lived a really crazy life and if I can get published by a Simon-Schuster or something akin to that, I can do damage and hopefully prevent others from falling prey to those assholes.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> "Runescape paid my drugs is so 2020"


don't forget to put some moneys away 
for traveling. or relocating to another place 
somewhere.
hope that you are staying healthy up there.
it's a beautiful place. up in the land of ice and volcano.


----------



## doofqueen

Stark said:


> There were a lot of phrases we felt free to use then that most of us don't anymore.
> 
> Lots of cringe in old threads.



I went on a big deleting spree because I got extra paranoid in my old age, changing areas and starting a business...  Mine were super cringe worthy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> I went on a big deleting spree because I got extra paranoid in my old age, changing areas and starting a business...  Mine were super cringe worthy


ILU DOOF

and your avatar is supes sexy


----------



## BK38

Kanye's My Beautful Dark Twisted Fantasy is healing me right now:


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Jesus H Christ Pete, that microwave food will kill you faster than a bullet:



Hey crap wizard, I'm lonely, got a spell for that?


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> ILU DOOF
> 
> and your avatar is supes sexy



Nawww I love you captain :D 

It's a perfect baking photo don't you think?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

get your COVID MONEY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Nawww I love you captain :D
> 
> It's a perfect baking photo don't you think?


when I marry my LIFELOVER boyfriend (I'mma get him hogtied and put a ring on it one day) I am coming to DOOF for like 4 weeks in a row nonstop and will buy 400 cakes.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m listening...



Man, how can I hate on you when you're there when I need you asshole? How's your daughter? How's the quarantine treating you? (tbh I lost all hate in my heart when you dropped Pinback the other day)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

imo my relationship is going really well

I am very sure I have two bois growing FEELS on me

and one more who was growin' feels but i'm a degenerate idiot loser junkie and I think my junkie ways repelled them for the last time   

but maybe they don't have FEELINGS on the inside and are just using me for my HOT TEENAGE BODY I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> when I marry my LIFELOVER boyfriend (I'mma get him hogtied and put a ring on it one day) I am coming to DOOF for like 4 weeks in a row nonstop and will buy 400 cakes.



You'll have to go to a few as they don't last that long


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> imo my relationship is going really well
> 
> I am very sure I have two bois growing FEELS on me
> 
> and one more who was growin' feels but i'm a degenerate idiot loser junkie and I think my junkie ways repelled them for the last time
> 
> but maybe they don't have FEELINGS on the inside and are just using me for my HOT TEENAGE BODY I DO WHAT I WANT



That looks like me without the dreadlocks. Maybe that should be my avatar...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> imo my relationship is going really well
> 
> I am very sure I have two bois growing FEELS on me
> 
> and one more who was growin' feels but i'm a degenerate idiot loser junkie and I think my junkie ways repelled them for the last time
> 
> but maybe they don't have FEELINGS on the inside and are just using me for my HOT TEENAGE BODY I DO WHAT I WANT



How do I leave a mix between a love and haha emoticon?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> You'll have to go to a few as they don't last that long


lol

ok we'll go to 30 of them

:D






brb gotta photoshop melania in a burka


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Maybe that should be my avatar...


If you wanna change it lmk I'll gladly help


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> How do I leave a mix between a love and haha emoticon?


i don't think that emoji exists but i could create it

i'm so super bored at the moment and want to get outside my BODYYYyyyy


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you wanna change it lmk I'll gladly help



This one is very tempting


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Set a small fire in the yard, then write a list of people that you want to ‘bring’ into your life. It could be silly names of movie stars and famous musicians, but realistically, write the names of people that you want to be around.
> 
> Take that list and with all of your intention and invite them into your life (it can just be one person.) Write that list down, and at the same time write the names of people that you want to ‘leave’ your life.
> 
> Take that list (small or large) and crumble it up and burn it in you fire you built. Do this at dark and don’t tell anyone your intentions. Just do it.
> 
> This is a ‘bring and release’ spell that works great.
> 
> —BK38 crap wizard



I will entertain this spell o' crap wizard... Prob not tonight, but I'm inclined to light a fire tmrw in the dead of night.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> We are well, and are trying to be smart thank you. I am fucking happy you like Pinback, I’ve listened to them for over a decade now.



You and me both shit wizard. Penelope, Non-Photo Blue, Fortress (but of course) to name but a few of my favs...


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> i don't think that emoji exists but i could create it
> 
> i'm so super bored at the moment and want to get outside my BODYYYyyyy



They just get better and better. I can't decide! I like the current one for many reasons though.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just don’t tell anyone your intentions, and burn it outside (use a lighter and burn the list.)
> 
> This is all about intentions, and not forest fires



Haha, I won't, scout's honor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> They just get better and better. I can't decide! I like the current one for many reasons though.


Me too

Francois sagat kissing a dude is like heaven on earth


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



Currently listening through the whole Kanye "My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy" for healing purposes, but this is a solid track. I know it  Like Phoenix?


----------



## MemphisX3

It wreaks of ammonia in this place.


----------



## MemphisX3

Covid.rules.everything.around.me


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m doing a bit of witchcraft tonight. You @BK38 should appreciate my craft.
> 
> Not at all joking:


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Morbid Angel:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Morbid Angel:


oh man feel coaster


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thank you for that!








You're welcome


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love it, but it may be too pretty for the type of witchcraft I must do now!



Oh darker?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

inspectah deck's verse on triumph is easily one of the top 10 verses in hip hop of all time


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No. I’m thinking if something by Cannabal Corpse:



My buddy Bradley was into Cannibal, it was just a step to far for me for some reason. This I can get behind though:


----------



## MemphisX3

$100 I shoot. Who is gonna fade me?!?!


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Really, that cool! I know they were from Britain, when they said, “we’re Cannabal Corpse.” They rocked out in Cincinnati with that ROAR


Oh shit I can dig this.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Really, that cool! I know they were from Britain, when they said, “we’re Cannabal Corpse.” They rocked out in Cincinnati with that ROAR



I know there's artistry there, but it's a little too "wall of noise" for moi. I know it's more nuanced then that, just don't feel it. Never seen em live though, so maybe then it's a different story.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> My buddy Bradley was into Cannibal, it was just a step to far for me for some reason. This I can get behind though:


I meant this. I can dig this. I have no idea what they're saying but I assume it's the same on yalls end with my music


----------



## MemphisX3

Just found these dudes a few years ago. Not really my thing but I enjoy a lot of their songs


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I saw them in downtown Cincinnati, they screamed and rocked. At the end of the show, they stopped screaming and said, “we’re Cannabal Corpse.” THANK YOU.
> 
> I never knew they were, like cockney British. Thought they were Americans.



Hey shit Wizard, thanks for making me feel less lonely you dick. I still got a couple drinks in me, just saying... I'm tentatively saying you might lose the "shit" in front of your name... maybe


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

MemphisX3 said:


> $100 I shoot. Who is gonna fade me?!?!


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love that attitude. I enjoy any music you like, anyone that like Pinback has my attention.
> 
> —Shitwizard ‘99


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*JERKS OFF FURIOUSLY*



gonna save my load tonight

i'm just a FRENCHIE with a stinky massively huge boner looking for a latino power bottom


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *JERKS OFF FURIOUSLY*
> 
> 
> 
> gonna save my load tonight
> 
> i'm just a FRENCHIE with a stinky massively huge boner looking for a latino power bottom


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## LadyAlkaline

41 days in and still ain't got the 'Rona

Been spending the last week reading BDSM themed mafia boss romance novels.


----------



## BK38




----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why 41 days? You know something? Does it mean that 41 days later a straight man will be gay and/or a gay man will be straight.
> 
> I’m confused. How many genders are they teaching at Berkeley, 72? I dunno. I only listen to my feminist overlords!
> 
> —Wizard


41 days I have been locked in this house with four children and two dogs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> 41 days I have been locked in this house with four children and two dogs


....that's hot...


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> 41 days I have been locked in this house with four children and two dogs



Ouch, I just have a messy house and bad hair and a dog or two to deal with...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Ouch, I just have a messy house and bad hair and a dog or two to deal with...


I'll clean your house if you'll clean mine


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> Me too
> 
> Francois sagat kissing a dude is like heaven on earth



I don't care what his name is... Two guys eating a sugar flower is hot


----------



## doofqueen

LadyAlkaline said:


> 41 days I have been locked in this house with four children and two dogs


 
So glad my son's all grown up right now


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'll clean your house if you'll clean mine



We're getting into sexual favors territory I feel like... 4 kids mess? You're gonna have to rock my world.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

doofqueen said:


> So glad my son's all grown up right now


Well I have a 2 1/2 year old, and my sister has a 5, 7 and 9 year old that I take care of 24/7, it has definitely been an adjustment 

Love it but DAMN I MISS SCHOOL


----------



## doofqueen

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well I have a 2 1/2 year old, and my sister has a 5, 7 and 9 year old that I take care of 24/7, it has definitely been an adjustment
> 
> Love it but DAMN I MISS SCHOOL



My son is 25. My boyfriend is 27. Giddy up 

PS sounds way worse than it is


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> We're getting into sexual favors territory I feel like... 4 kids mess? You're gonna have to rock my world.


Considering I live in a 5 bedroom, 3 bathroom, I manage to keep this place pretty clean. However, fuck picking up 7,000 fucking toys, yes I will trade a blow job if I don't have to pick up those GOD DAMN TOYS!

Seriously, the kids have their own living room with 4 toy boxes


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Considering I live in a 5 bedroom, 3 bathroom, I manage to keep this place pretty clean. However, fuck picking up 7,000 fucking toys, yes I will trade a blow job if I don't have to pick up those GOD DAMN TOYS!
> 
> Seriously, the kids have their own living room with 4 toy boxes



That's a fair bit of space and a lot of Kid's toy chests... I think I'ma have to raise my prices to like 3 blowjobs and fucking you silly on the reg haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ouch, I just have a messy house and bad hair and a dog or two to deal with...


*OMGURSOOOOOOOHAWTT*

the face matters to me imo

omg

*RUBS DICK FURIOUSLY*


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well I have a 2 1/2 year old, and my sister has a 5, 7 and 9 year old that I take care of 24/7, it has definitely been an adjustment
> 
> Love it but DAMN I MISS SCHOOL



Awww hell naw. I’d have to pop klonopin every hour to deal with that. Better yet, I’d make them PB&J with some crushed klonopin in the middle so they can go night night!


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ouch, I just have a messy house and bad hair and a dog or two to deal with...



*NSFW*: 










*MASTURBATION CONTINUES*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk38 got clean shaved face I think I'm _in love_


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MASTURBATION CONTINUES*



Hawt, are you the left or the right though for the pic in the corner?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol neither

left:  french porn star (i'm not french but pretending to be FRANCOIS=major boner) and im a euro with a stinky wiener

like frenchies

right:  some spanish hot thing

my face is not gettin on bl

but i might as well go w/ this one if i have to pick something realistic lul






rip jamal al-Badawi


----------



## SS373dOH

Me: I wonder whats going on in the abyss?
Also Me:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Me: I wonder whats going on in the abyss?
> Also Me:


lul

just some lockdown berniebrolove going on

don't be afraid to join the cuddle puddle

bk invited LADYALKALINE for your hetero pleasures


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol neither
> 
> left:  french porn star (i'm not french but pretending to be FRANCOIS=major boner) and im a euro with a stinky wiener
> 
> like frenchies
> 
> right:  some spanish hot thing
> 
> my face is not gettin on bl
> 
> but i might as well go w/ this one if i have to pick something realistic lul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip jamal al-Badawi



I hope that's a real cock shot at least... Now I feel a fool for posting my face...but not really, cuz I know I'm hawt and doing nothing illegal atm...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HOMER SIMPSON WENT BACK IN TIME TO KILL THE DINOSAURS WITH COVID-19


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I hope that's a real cock shot at least... Now I feel a fool for posting my face...but not really, cuz I know I'm hawt and doing nothing illegal atm...


it is my real dick

ask mal 

he's seen it more times than he probably cares to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nah you're hot bro

i'm just a dirty player i have my first in a lot of holes so to speak


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Hey you know I'm partial to the pussy mostly, but not opposed to the stick getting in the mix...


oh yes

it's more fun when he's also into women IIRC I don't like 100% "I hate the vagina" ppl because that's hot too






i tell the guy i'm with right now he can have ashton but imma take milaaaaaaaaaaaa from ashton


----------



## MemphisX3

CH, you should totally spend all of your time, effort and focus for the next few weeks and write BK38 a sexy PM and completely neglect the board.


(Sorry BK)


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> completely neglect the board


done and done


----------



## schizopath

I dont ever want to do bupre at night cause it takes away my ability to sleep


----------



## Specified

lol You don't even lmow him........that's his not his real last name


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@BK38 deal.

You gotta let @Captain.Heroin watch though.

I wouldn't really be that worried about being "exposed" on BL unless you're doing some major shit. Cute face btw


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I dont ever want to do bupre at night cause it takes away my ability to sleep


I DRANK A FUCKING MONSTER AT 5 AND I AM 100% AWAKE. My son will be waking me up at 7 am by sitting on top of my head and putting me in a headlock


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> @BK38 deal.
> 
> You gotta let @Captain.Heroin watch though.
> 
> I wouldn't really be that worried about being "exposed" on BL unless you're doing some major shit. Cute face btw



Deal. I'm not so concerned. I'd be more concerned about me drunkenly slipping into your PMs at some point... It's almost 6am here in France and I am awake and very horny lol. Also @Captain.Heroin can absolutely watch. Better give him a good show though


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> @BK38 deal.
> 
> You gotta let @Captain.Heroin watch though.
> 
> I wouldn't really be that worried about being "exposed" on BL unless you're doing some major shit. Cute face btw


He has a long list of heinous acts.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Deal. I'm not so concerned. I'd be more concerned about me drunkenly slipping into your PMs at some point... It's almost 6am here in France and I am awake and very horny lol. Also @Captain.Heroin can absolutely watch. Better give him a good show though


Wait

You're french?

I'll clean both houses


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> He has a long list of heinous acts.


I usually attract the really bad ones


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wait
> 
> You're french?
> 
> I'll clean both houses



Half Italian/ Quarter French/ Quarter Brit.... I'm only bad in the right places...


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I usually attract the really bad ones


I WEAR BLACK CAUSE IM PURE INSIDE!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Half Italian/ Quarter French/ Quarter Brit.... I'm only bad in the right places...


_*J’ai envie de toi*_


schizopath said:


> I WEAR BLACK CAUSE IM PURE INSIDE!


This literally made me LOL


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> _*J’ai envie de toi*_
> 
> This literally made me LOL



Je veux que vous aussi. Vous enverra un message assez tôt. Look forward to the exchange


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wear black in the winter, because it holds the sunlights rays well. Conversely, I wear white in the summer.
> 
> If that makes any sense to anyone, you will win a prize (donation from me to Red Cross for Covid help.)
> 
> —Wizard


Black attracts heat. I live in NC. Must know knowledge


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Why then, wear white in the summer?


Because it doesn't absorb the sunlight the way black does


----------



## thujone

hence vanilla ice


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s close enough. The white color clothing reflects sunlight.
> 
> I know that is simple, but that is why I were black in the winter and white in the summer (or some shades in between.)
> 
> I will donate $10.00 in your honor to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the American Red Cross
> 
> 
> Support the American Red Cross today. Please visit our website to donate now. Financial donations of any size help fund our mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redcross.org


Well yay!


----------



## Gloomp

I think if you have a child you shouldn't be allowed to post on BL.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

That is so sweet! Thank you


----------



## Gloomp

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> One sec




You're a good dude!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Half Italian/ Quarter French/ Quarter Brit.... I'm only bad in the right places...


lol is the bad part italian or french?

:D

nauuughhty boi


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol is the bad part italian or french?
> 
> :D
> 
> nauuughhty boi



guess! Night!


----------



## schizopath

Literally insane luck in a game completely absurd situation and then something that had 1:145 161 chances happened. Eez money, yo!


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

1:145,161 Crazy odds man

But in the words of Lloyd Christmas "So you're saying theres a chance!"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

you all played a lot of metal yesterday.....
"here in  metal metal land 
every thing is hard except the test you take to get the lisence for your car"


----------



## MemphisX3

Gloomp said:


> I think if you have a child you shouldn't be allowed to post on BL.


I cant tell if you're serious or not..


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Gloomp said:


> I think if you have a child you shouldn't be allowed to post on BL.


I occasionally take you off of ignore to see what asinine shit you have to say. Considering that you're a child in your mother's basement, maybe you should bow out and close your account?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> guess! Night!


fr


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I occasionally take you off of ignore to see what asinine shit you have to say. Considering that you're a child in your mother's basement, maybe you should bow out and close your account?


Oh, so he was actually being serious!?!


----------



## MemphisX3

Ayo lil Mexico pass the gas


----------



## devilsgospel

schizopath said:


> I WEAR BLACK CAUSE IM PURE INSIDE!



Johnny Cash said when asked: I wore black because I liked it. I still do, and wearing it still means something to me. It's still my symbol of rebellion -- against a stagnant status quo, against our hypocritical houses of God, against people whose minds are closed to others' ideas.

"Why I Wear Black" - JC

"Well, there's things that never will be right I know,
And things need changin' everywhere you go,
But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
You'll never see me wear a suit of white."


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I occasionally take you off of ignore to see what asinine shit you have to say. Considering that you're a child in your mother's basement, maybe you should bow out and close your account?



You don't need to complicate yourself. When there's a reply, you will see ''Ignored comment'' right in the left corner of ur screen.


----------



## devilsgospel

Gloomp said:


> I think if you have a child you shouldn't be allowed to post on BL.



I think if you have a self righteous incel complex/troll hobbie who tries to sound like a high IQ white knight troll you should be confined to a time machine and drive by dumped into your mother's nearest abortion clinic

Oh shit I guess that includes you didn't even notice sorry bro rules are rules

Imagine trying to sound like an incel to be funny on a forum where everyone does drugs and fucks each other, who's the real winner in your mind


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Laughing out fucking loud right no bout to fall off the porch let me put the pipe down and coffee before i waste it.... MF!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

morning PT how are you


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I am well, CH; and yourself, sir?
Doing some house cleaning (personal and literal) for a few days. Not as *fun but the end results are always pleasant.
Healthy and staying away from johnny public (my fave pastime anyway).
Listening to some oldish music on the new BT device and it sounds great. 
Still sane, B? 

P


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm about to gorilla pimp the shit out of the IRS. I need these blocks of government cheese.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YO

look at this fat mf

wtf haaaaaa unREAL as real wtf but she knows music wtff man


----------



## MsDiz

I’ve been trying to learn a song on my piano for 2 days and am no closer to getting it. Who wants a piano?!


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> YO
> 
> look at this fat mf
> 
> wtf haaaaaa unREAL as real wtf but she knows music wtff man


Watched that! Dug it! My sister and I were in Croatia last October. Unreal country! Going again in July if this ban is lifted! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Listening to roots reggae makes me cry and laugh at the same time.
Always a backup perspective builder for me and lifting as a MF.
Life


Spoiler: roots Reggae


----------



## SS373dOH

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve been trying to learn a song on my piano for 2 days and am no closer to getting it. Who wants a piano?!


Did You try playing naked and posting the pics ? I heard that's supposed help. ;]


----------



## MsDiz

SS373dOH said:


> Did You try playing naked and posting the pics ? I heard that's supposed help. ;]


If that actually helped I’d fucking do it!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Nah gonna bow down low....
FU** Babylon


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

devilsgospel said:


> Johnny Cash said when asked: I wore black because I liked it. I still do, and wearing it still means something to me. It's still my symbol of rebellion -- against a stagnant status quo, against our hypocritical houses of God, against people whose minds are closed to others' ideas.
> 
> "Why I Wear Black" - JC
> 
> "Well, there's things that never will be right I know,
> And things need changin' everywhere you go,
> But 'til we start to make a move to make a few things right,
> You'll never see me wear a suit of white."



One of my favorite T-Shirts I own is Johnny Cash giving the middle finger.

He used to be married to a black woman which is cool. I don’t think many people knew that though.

Well actually it wasn’t “cool” how she was treated. She was his first wife and he was busy messing around with June while she was raising their children.  When it was “exposed” his wife was black (because that’s such a crime apparently) they got death threats. 

This headline is sickening.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> I am well, CH; and yourself, sir?


mentally not well need MAH BENZOS

fantasizing about batman in the batcave driving to LA PHARMACIA where they have all the OTC benzos and friendly Latina pharmacists...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> fantasizing about batman


Did you not know that Batman is latino and a pharmacist?
Fuck... you been missing out, bro.
Gotta catchup, mr mustard.


----------



## MsDiz

I seen the starlink satellites last night. How fucking weird I thought. For Internet musk says, really like? I definitely don’t believe that. Going to watch the meteor shower tonight and the satellites again with my son.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Still sane, B?







MINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEELMINDWHEEL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Did you not know that Batman is latino and a pharmacist?
> Fuck... you been missing out, bro.
> Gotta catchup, mr mustard.


batman and I ate all my downers and we need more














*NSFW*:


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> batman and I ate all my downers and we need more


Bru I am called Dr Dread in a circle and do make house-calls but it may not be necessary by the time I make it.


Spoiler: Cool And Calm










These MFs have been with polio since birth i think and they skankin'... we OK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> How fucking weird


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> house-calls


all I have is an obama phone

can u feel my painnnnnn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

obama phone
bus pass
mask made of toilet paper
layering drone and noise in an unholy mess of sounds
you can tell by the blur (PINK)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all my posts are going to be in pink text from now






WHAT UGandDA do ABOUtiT?1/!?1?

erich gENERIquE back in THE HOUSE

wb eg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THAT FEEL WHEN I GO PSYCHO AND DOWNLOAD 100GB OF BLACK METAL WHILE LISTENING TO THREE DIFFERENT GENRES AT THE SAME TIME

[i need benzos]










mal i need HALP two weeks without meat products screwed my brains into oblivion and THE DOOMPUSSY IS CUMMING i am legit going to stare at that gif and fap off a while i thinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk HALLLllllllllllllllllpPPPPPPPPPPPPPP|) senddddd BACON, STEAKS, SOMETHING, PROTEIN NECESSARY FOR BRAINUMBINGACTIVITIES









life is suffering
life is pain
SEND PROTEIN SOURCES T-3 WEEKS AGO to the DISTANT NOT SO DISTANT BUT LONG FORGOTTEN FORGETTABLE PAST/PRESENT WE ARE STUCK IN

iT FEELS GOooD TO PUT THE BLAcKFUCKinGMETALL on and scream along

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





my cold essence is slowly dying
can you hear the guitar riffs
that is my sadness flowing in electricity, changing the properties of the particles
that's all i am
that's all we are
that's all we'll ever be
ready to return to the blackness, the darkness
of nothing




Sometimes images of a sad void fill the thoughts of my soul
The only feeling of a gate for relief for me is a key that you call death

Tortured by life and past, my sorrow is the key to dimensions
I once knew but without ever reaching them

The grey weather cries, sad and dark with the somberness of Satan
The moistened walls of years belch the spirit of death
It is so bad there, so bad here...

Tears burn my eyes, and I know the key to my melancholy lacks relief
I wish I'll never see the light again
Existence is the remembrance of a dark past

Clouds rain my tears and stain the castle
Clouds as red as my blood under the night sky
Caves of stones with water drops
Caves as icy Satan's fingers of Evil

By this Sunday night of December, as the rain stops its flow
I shall end my life there and maybe open the gate to the other world
The eternal circle of being and thought is ends with death
But to take another form haunting my past from beyond, I enter...

Magical shadows surrounds me as I'm leaving from this world!
Tragic memories remains as I enter the realm of death...

The grim walls vomit the memories of a sad and Evil past
The guilty and gloomy soul is torn in a tormented eternity, forever....





....the bottle and the breast become one as i keep fapping...
















sometimes i like to lie down in the dirt
and imagine myself dying
rotting away, decaying into nothing...
it is a peaceful sensation, memory, feeling... 


i remember the taste of death... like her period blood, death bleeds into you as you eat away at her
keep licking the clit of fresh air, ruled by the tyranny of life, the ultimate genetic discrimination...
she will lick away at you if you do not service her...












death from within, death from above
death from above, life so below all of this...




...maximal failure rate observed...

*NSFW*: 













........desire to become the object of sexual attraction......i can't sleep until i devour you........


*NSFW*: 















pink and pretty, yellow like the sun
as if i was to give birth to a sunflower
a star in the ocean shining and crawling away
from this seclusion i have been cursed with in life
the animal's touch grows my erection
and thirst for death without perplexion






death as resurrection
you may not know this, and I may stink
reeking like death itself
you may be the reason I choose every day to drink










sometimes love is too much
love - who, what?  which iteration? 
I do not love myself, this empty vessel
a void sucking in everything and fucking it away
like pain felt too much on the wrong day
sometimes hate isn't enough
to hate this void, to hate the self or soul
sometimes i like it rough
what was the point, did I reach the goal?
I wonder if anyone has ever "loved" me
that's still alive today and not buried beneath a tree,
hundreds lined up in beautiful symmetry
you can find me buried above them...
or resting in a noose in the woods many miles away and all alone...


----------



## Stark

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Thought they were Americans.



They are.  

Pride of Buffalo.

Corpsegrinder is a huge nerd who plays WoW.


----------



## Stark

MemphisX3 said:


>



Love this song so much.


----------



## Stark

PrincessDiz said:


> Who wants a piano?!



I have one, sitting in a storage locker.

I had a house when I inherited it, now in apartment.  Upright player from 1907, refurbished, with electric compressor upgrade.  Dad's Aunt bought it new.  No way to sell it for what it could be worth (yeah, yeah, value is what someone will pay for it, fuck off)

Gigantic fuckin pain in the ass, mostly, but still a totally cool piece and a driving force behind getting a house again


----------



## MemphisX3

I want to learn to play the piano just so I have that next level of secured pretentiousness


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Pretentious AF


----------



## Stark

Lounge style covers of early 2000's nu-metal hits


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Stark said:


> Lounge style covers of early 2000's nu-metal hits


One step closer by Linkin Park meets Beethoven's first symphony


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm actually starting to feel pangs of loneliness. How unusual for me.

Edit: maybe it's just PMS


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm actually starting to feel pangs of loneliness. How unusual for me.
> 
> Edit: maybe it's just PMS


Embrace it. Learn to exploit it.


----------



## MemphisX3

I absolutely love being alone and by myself. Shit is tops


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Stark said:


> They are.
> 
> Pride of Buffalo.
> 
> Corpsegrinder is a huge nerd who plays WoW.


igorrr with 8 bit gorpsegrinder


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm actually starting to feel pangs of loneliness. How unusual for me.
> 
> Edit: maybe it's just PMS


You can catch up on all of those sexy novels all moms have hidden in their bureau


----------



## MemphisX3

YEAR 2020 THEME SONG


----------



## MemphisX3

Also year 2020 theme song:


----------



## Stark

LadyAlkaline said:


> One step closer by Linkin Park meets Beethoven's first symphony









sing along
1 and 2 and

1   2    3    4 
I can't feel the
Way I did be-
fore don't turn your
back on me (rest)
I won't be ig-
norèd time won't
heal this damage
anymore (rest)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> You can catch up on all of those sexy novels all moms have hidden in their bureau


Oh I have been 

I love being alone, I have always found myself to be good company. It's weird that I feel this way


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Restless and sore  who is up?


----------



## w01fg4ng

I really need to get more exercise, I'm sore for the wrong reasons.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

w01fg4ng said:


> I really need to get more exercise, I'm sore for the wrong reasons.


No booze here, just arthritis


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm sore for the wrong reasons.


been fucking like a racehorse I admit it

nice 2 c U w01lfy brah



LadyAlkaline said:


> No booze here, just arthritis


RA or OA



LadyAlkaline said:


> Restless and sore  who is up?


i was up the whole time

i would say "in your mom" but we all know i like dudes soo.....
ya


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> Pretentious AF


My mother forced me to Learn piano and do my grades as a child and now I’m doing the same to my son. He does also play guitar though so it’s not like he’s a total square.


----------



## schizopath

So my subutex 8mg just arrived. Now I have proven to myself that I can make dope by gaming -> getting on daily meth in a few weeks to increase my gainzzz.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna see my irl best friend today for the first time in half a year!


----------



## schizopath

I honestly cant put into words how horrible my last summer was. I dont know how many of you know but after I overdosed soon after making my bl account last year I was in a hospital for a week. THREE FUCKING MONTHS I only slept two hours a night and had no medication for the terrible nerve pain that I had in half of my body. I started sleeping normal after I stayed up the last night, with meth, before going to Poland with my family and I slept 20 hours. After that I started sleeping normally. Weird shit.

THIS SUMMER IS GONNA BE GLORIOUS!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My summer as well.

Freedom comes for me in a month and a half. Right before the first day of summer.

Tested all my batches of meth with bleach and everything checks out. I'll probably hit that drug first, then move on to the ADHD meds as needed.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I honestly cant put into words how horrible my last summer was. I dont know how many of you know but after I overdosed soon after making my bl account last year I was in a hospital for a week. THREE FUCKING MONTHS I only slept two hours a night and had no medication for the terrible nerve pain that I had in half of my body. I started sleeping normal after I stayed up the last night, with meth, before going to Poland with my family and I slept 20 hours. After that I started sleeping normally. Weird shit.
> 
> THIS SUMMER IS GONNA BE GLORIOUS!


Glad you’re still alive and glad you’re able to get sleep. This will be a good summer, even if we are stuck in this weird twilight.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> My summer as well.
> 
> Freedom comes for me in a month and a half. Right before the first day of summer.
> 
> Tested all my batches of meth with bleach and everything checks out. I'll probably hit that drug first, then move on to the ADHD meds as needed.


Summer is the time I feel alive so it was extra bad. I had to stay with my parents cause I couldnt even open a bottle of water in the start.

HAHAA! I can feel the anticipation you are having. Happy for you bro


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Glad you’re still alive and glad you’re able to get sleep. This will be a good summer, even if we are stuck in this weird twilight.


It was the worst time of my life for months. I couldnt concentrate on anything or even do anything cause of the nerves I burned in my od. Doctors diagnosed it as Rhabdomyolysis. I had to crawl from my room to the door and scream for help. I was in bad delirium which I couldnt even notice myself.

Thank you    This will indeed be the summer of all summers. Hope that you too get to enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man thanks. I get feisty in the summer sometimes with my bipolar symptoms. 

We'll see what happens. Good thing i have a lot of "sick" time at work that i can use if i get too caught up in my shits.


----------



## schizopath

Im propably gonna spend a shitload of time grinding bosses on meth. Aiming so I could start using coke from the money I make.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude if i was back in elementary school and someone told me they were going to "grind bosses on meth" i'd shit my pants. 

The bosses will be shitting their pants as well, i'm guessing.

Coke aye? Wash it with anhydrous acetone!! It's really worth it.


----------



## schizopath

I will start washing it. Is it hard btw?

@PrincessDiz "Blood tests show a creatine kinase greater than 1,000 U/L, with severe disease being above 5,000 U/L.[5]" From the wiki. 5000 is a severe and I had 35000+. Mixed heroin, benzos, pregabalin, weed and alcohol... Its a miracle I didnt die.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's wicked easy. Just put the acetone in a cup, crush up the blow real well and toss it in, stir around for like a minute or so, then filter through a coffee filter. Dry it out for 24 hours - hardest part, as you'll wanna toot some, lol.

But man, it doesn't clog up your nose, it's clean, it numbs your face.. the only thing it doesn't really get rid of is levamisole.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I will start washing it. Is it hard btw?
> 
> @PrincessDiz "Blood tests show a creatine kinase greater than 1,000 U/L, with severe disease being above 5,000 U/L.[5]" From the wiki. 5000 is a severe and I had 35000+. Mixed heroin, benzos, pregabalin, weed and alcohol... Its a miracle I didnt die.


Omg! That’s crazy! You’re super lucky! Those are shocking figures!


----------



## schizopath

I was a fucking idiot to be mixing those. But yeah youre right. It was definitely crazy times, the hospital was a fucked up place to be in. I had my own room for a while and I taught myself how to walk again, as a secret since I shouldnt have walked, and thats why I was only a week there. Otherwise it would have been weeks.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I was a fucking idiot to be mixing those. But yeah youre right. It was definitely crazy times, the hospital was a fucked up place to be in. I had my own room for a while and I taught myself how to walk again, as a secret since I shouldnt have walked, and thats why I was only a week there. Otherwise it would have been weeks.


Well I’m glad you got through it, you’re so young to have had gone through so much but you’re out the other side. You know your limits now I’m sure so no need for me to say be careful. Take care of yourself though!


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Well I’m glad you got through it, you’re so young to have had gone through so much but you’re out the other side. You know your limits now I’m sure so no need for me to say be careful. Take care of yourself though! ❤



Yeah but on the other hand, Nick, that's his name, Nick's mentally ill. How is he allowed to kick drugs?


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah but on the other hand, Nick, that's his name, Nick's mentally ill. How is he allowed to kick drugs?


Did I say to kick drugs?


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Did I say to kick drugs?



You said now, haha.


----------



## schizopath

Drugs make my life fun. I cant find a job or a girlfriend but atleast I got drugs, bluelight and friends and my family.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Drugs make my life fun. I cant find a job or a girlfriend but atleast I got drugs, bluelight and friends.



That's right. See the bright side of the glass. All this peer-pressure it's useless in a useless world. You have to ignore the toxicity.

And music, don't scratch that off, haha.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> You said now, haha.


I just meant, he clearly knows his limits now due to the OD. Not that he should kick drugs. I realise he has issues with his mental health and if drugs help then I don’t see the issue with that. I personally believe all drugs should be legalised. I think sites like this are great for harm reduction which is what’s needed for those who take drugs because we’ve all been told drugs are bad and not to take them and given no information whatsoever. Which is obviously bullshit. I went off on a crazy tangent and have no idea what I meant to reply to.


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> I just meant, he clearly knows his limits now due to the OD. Not that he should kick drugs. I realise he has issues with his mental health and if drugs help then I don’t see the issue with that. I personally believe all drugs should be legalised. I think sites like this are great for harm reduction which is what’s needed for those who take drugs because we’ve all been told drugs are bad and not to take them and given no information whatsoever. Which is obviously bullshit. I went off on a crazy tangent and have no idea what I meant to reply to.



Hey man, look. That's how things works around here, you know, we recieve and share knowledge. We have teenagers, we have adults. We want what's best for them but also for us. At the end of the tunnel, there's nothing to be seen, so my advice -- Don't regret shit, do what you have to do --. Enjoy life while you can.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> Hey man, look. That's how things works around here, you know, we recieve and share knowledge. We have teenagers, we have adults. We want what's best for them but also for us. At the end of the tunnel, there's nothing to be seen, so my advice -- Don't regret shit, do what you have to do --. Enjoy life while you can.


So we agree then! Lol


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> So we agree then! Lol



Believe it or not, hear me out. I am still scene, since I was a stupid kid, I still have Shady inside. I had a rough life, homeless since I was little but look at me now. All good. When you're in the ghetto it's usual. No sane person was raised with a silver spoon. At least me, I speak for myself. I had the hard way.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would say "in your mom" but we all know i like dudes soo.....
> ya


No, we have all missed your constant incoherent babbling on the board about gay shit.

Thank god for BL or most likely you would be on a street corner yelling said things at passers by


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Drugs make my life fun. I cant find a job or a girlfriend but atleast I got drugs, bluelight and friends and my family.


I'm willing to bet your inability to find or keep a job is deeply entangled in your need for drugs to make life fun. Not judging, just a thought.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Believe it or not, hear me out. I am still scene, since I was a stupid kid, I still have Shady inside. I had a rough life, homeless since I was little but look at me now. All good. When you're in the ghetto it's usual. No sane person was raised with a silver spoon. At least me, I speak for myself. I had the hard way.


What does "scene" mean?


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm willing to bet your inability to find or keep a job is deeply entangled in your need for drugs to make life fun. Not judging, just a thought.


Naa man. Finland is impossible place to find a job in. Pretty much all places require higher education etc. Unions are strong so theres a higher standard to hiring someone.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Naa man. Finland is impossible place to find a job in. Pretty much all places require higher education etc. Unions are strong so theres a higher standard to hiring someone.


Ok, so get an education and get your cheese?

Let's pretend you are 100% truthful and accurate....crazy shit happens every day. What if a union dude got you on? Do you think you would be able to keep the job while on the substances you're on now?


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Naa man. Finland is impossible place to find a job in. Pretty much all places require higher education etc. Unions are strong so theres a higher standard to hiring someone.


You need a higher education in Finland to be a barista? Custodial engineer?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Believe it or not, hear me out. I am still scene, since I was a stupid kid, I still have Shady inside. I had a rough life, homeless since I was little but look at me now. All good. When you're in the ghetto it's usual. No sane person was raised with a silver spoon. At least me, I speak for myself. I had the hard way.


I'm having a terribly difficult time personifying you in my head. Are you Male or female? Country? Ethnicity?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm having a terribly difficult time personifying you in my head. Are you Male or female? Country? Ethnicity?


I have a theory that he's a partially hispanic Male, but I did read that he is part gypsy


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have a theory that he's a partially hispanic Male, but I did read that he is part gypsy


Gotcha.


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I have a theory that he's a partially hispanic Male, but I did read that he is part gypsy




My love. Listen her. She's warm

am smiling

it's beautiful

dont cry come here

naah leave me alone

where you go

idk stfu


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> My love. Listen her. She's warm
> 
> am smiling
> 
> it's beautiful
> 
> dont cry come here
> 
> naah leave me alone
> 
> where you go
> 
> idk stfu


Oh yeah, ok. That makes a lot more sense...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> Oh yeah, ok. That makes a lot more sense...


So I must know, do you really have a midget sidekick?


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> So I must know, do you really have a midget sidekick?


Fuck no. Not anymore. That dude vamped out on me after I got sober and stopped giving him drugs and money. Last I heard he was a cattle rancher in Wyoming.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Ok, so get an education and get your cheese?
> 
> Let's pretend you are 100% truthful and accurate....crazy shit happens every day. What if a union dude got you on? Do you think you would be able to keep the job while on the substances you're on now?


Social jobs aint for me. The employees have to pay like 20% of insurance payment iirc. And if you get fired the employees have to pay 3 month salary etc.

I definitely could work. I use bupre like 3 times a week speed once a week usually and thats it. And bupre doesnt even affect me too much cause I use like 2mg at once


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Social jobs aint for me. The employees have to pay like 20% of insurance payment iirc. And if you get fired the employees have to pay 3 month salary etc.
> 
> I definitely could work. I use bupre like 3 times a week speed once a week usually and thats it. And bupre doesnt even affect me too much cause I use like 2mg at once


Oh ok, so you are above the jobs that dont require higher education.

So, ugh, let's stop using victim mentality of "cant find a job" and start saying "my ego doesnt allow me to humble myself enough to take a job without prestige."

That sounds a bit more accurate imo


----------



## schizopath

Naa, Ive been thinking of studying this fall.

What you say is half accurate, I still think what I say is more cooler so Im gonna use it. 

Also my criminal record doesnt allow me to work on my field of study which I forgot to mention. So studying is what Im gonna do if I dont get a job this fall.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Oh ok, so you are above the jobs that dont require higher education.
> 
> So, ugh, let's stop using victim mentality of "cant find a job" and start saying "my ego doesnt allow me to humble myself enough to take a job without prestige."
> 
> That sounds a bit more accurate imo



Are you a trust fund child? If so, keep it to yourself. Don't label, you know. I've failed 7 grade 3 times, yeah, you hear good. 3 times, and I didn't starve. Guess what? That paper doesn't mean shit, don't worry. Nick, listen, go to your local bar after this whole Pretzel-19's lifted off, be a waiter. It's a good job, really good one. Also good environment. He previously worked, btw, I am no lawyer but you come off very childish, he worked blue-collar jobs. Construction site, I've worked there too. No fun, but we have to eat right. Family.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Naa, Ive been thinking of studying this fall.
> 
> What you say is half accurate, I still think what I say is more cooler so Im gonna use it.
> 
> Also my criminal record doesnt allow me to work on my field of study which I forgot to mention. So studying is what Im gonna do if I dont get a job this fall.


I respect this


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> Are you a trust fund child? If so, keep it to yourself. Don't label, you know. I've failed 7 grade 3 times, yeah, you hear good. 3 times, and I didn't starve. Guess what? That paper doesn't mean shit, don't worry. Nick, listen, go to your local bar after this whole Pretzel-19's lifted off, be a waiter. It's a good job, really good one. Also good environment. He previously worked, btw, I am no lawyer but you come off very childish, he worked blue-collar jobs. Construction site, I've worked there too. No fun, but we have to eat right. Family.


1. Yes I am a trust fund child. Private schools, yachts, god damn models feeding me hot wings that i take one bite of and throw them away in LV trash bags
2. You told me not to label quite literally the next breath after you labeled me.
3. I would have never guessed you failed 7th grade three times because your responses are on a 5th grade reading level. I simply assumed you hadn't gotten to junior high. My apologies.
4. It doesnt take a lawyer to see that I am childish.
5. Wtf is nick

You know, shady's fox, I am beginning to think that you are just fucking stupid


----------



## schizopath

Liked my last real work alot and high salary and pretty physical job.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Great shit talking!





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Great shit talking!


I'll have to get back to you. Riding my solid gold segway down to the stables to feed my champion pure bred Arabian race horses.


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>


That dude has a sweet jacket on. Looks like a Tom Ford jacket I had when I was a wee tot


----------



## Blowmonkey

MemphisX3 said:


> 1. Yes I am a trust fund child. Private schools, yachts, god damn models feeding me hot wings that i take one bite of and throw them away in LV trash bags
> 2. You told me not to label quite literally the next breath after you labeled me.
> 3. I would have never guessed you failed 7th grade three times because your responses are on a 5th grade reading level. I simply assumed you hadn't gotten to junior high. My apologies.
> 4. It doesnt take a lawyer to see that I am childish.
> 5. Wtf is nick
> 
> You know, shady's fox, I am beginning to think that you are just fucking stupid


----------



## BK38




----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> 1. Yes I am a trust fund child. Private schools, yachts, god damn models feeding me hot wings that i take one bite of and throw them away in LV trash bags
> 2. You told me not to label quite literally the next breath after you labeled me.
> 3. I would have never guessed you failed 7th grade three times because your responses are on a 5th grade reading level. I simply assumed you hadn't gotten to junior high. My apologies.
> 4. It doesnt take a lawyer to see that I am childish.
> 5. Wtf is nick
> 
> You know, shady's fox, I am beginning to think that you are just fucking stupid


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> My mother forced me to Learn piano and do my grades as a child and now I’m doing the same to my son. He does also play guitar though so it’s not like he’s a total square.



So did mine.  I got a computer science degree with high honors and now I have an amazing job where I work from home and like what I do, and I love playing piano/keyboards more than anything else in the world and I'm in 2 bands and basically my life is extremely fulfilling and great... all because my mother made me work at school and learn an instrument.  She did tell us we only had to do 2 years and we could quit if we didn't like it after that, but wanted us to be exposed in case we loved it.  Which I certainly did/do. 



Shady's Fox said:


> Yeah but on the other hand, Nick, that's his name, Nick's mentally ill. How is he allowed to kick drugs?



Why do you constantly make sure that everyone knows his name?  Personally I tell my name to some people on here but I don't want everyone to know it.


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> So did mine. I got a computer science degree with high honors and now I have an amazing job where I work from home and like what I do, and I love playing piano/keyboards more than anything else in the world and I'm in 2 bands and basically my life is extremely fulfilling and great... all because my mother made me work at school and learn an instrument. She did tell us we only had to do 2 years and we could quit if we didn't like it after that, but wanted us to be exposed in case we loved it. Which I certainly did/do.


Yes my son hates me for pushing him in his schooling and music. Even now when the kids are off I’m home schooling him and making sure he’s doing what needs to be done. I know he will thank me for it when he’s older even if he hates me right now. 
Learning the piano is also a very good lesson and it will help him as well, he does enjoy when he’s learnt something its just hates the learning and practicing. Again, I think he will be grateful when he’s older. 
I am a strict mother but it’s because I want my son to have the best start in life. I want him to have the tools he will need to make his own way in the world when I’m no longer here. Most of all though, I want him to be happy and polite, to respect his elders and to be compassionate. I teach him about morals every day and I am so proud of the boy he is becoming. My mother was an alcoholic, she emotionally and physically abused me. I have made sure that I am am everything to my son that my mother wasn’t to me. I love him beyond words, he is my most precious gift in life.


----------



## Xorkoth

You're obviously a great mother, keep it up, the world needs more of you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Why do you constantly make sure that everyone knows his name?  Personally I tell my name to some people on here but I don't want everyone to know it.



I care about him, I want him to know that he's somewhere safe. Many people around here act like sociopaths. We laugh but I don't know your name, well, hold up. You know. If you think CIA's tracking you, that's your issue. Not mine, not others. As far as Nick goes, he's mentally ill and I defend him, if you bite him I am gonna make you eat those keycaps. All good till kids and illness.


----------



## MemphisX3

9


Shady's Fox said:


> I care about him, I want him to know that he's somewhere safe. Many people around here act like sociopaths. We laugh but I don't know your name, well, hold up. You know. If you think CIA's tracking you, that's your issue. Not mine, not others. As far as Nick goes, he's mentally ill and I defend him, if you bite him I am gonna make you eat those keycaps. All good till kids and illness.



Who the fuck is this nick guy, man?


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> I care about him, I want him to know that he's somewhere safe. Many people around here act like sociopaths. We laugh but I don't know your name, well, hold up. You know. If you think CIA's tracking you, that's your issue. Not mine, not others. As far as Nick goes, he's mentally ill and I defend him, if you bite him I am gonna make you eat those keycaps. All good till kids and illness.



I like him a lot too, I'm just saying some people might not want their real name out there associated with their forum handle so I hope he's okay with it, if he is then all good.  I appreciate what you're trying to do though, it's nice that you care.


----------



## Stark

MemphisX3 said:


> Who the fuck is this nick guy, man?



Drummer for Megadeth, 1989-1998.

RIP.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> I care about him, I want him to know that he's somewhere safe. Many people around here act like sociopaths. We laugh but I don't know your name, well, hold up. You know. If you think CIA's tracking you, that's your issue. Not mine, not others. As far as Nick goes, he's mentally ill and I defend him, if you bite him I am gonna make you eat those keycaps. All good till kids and illness.


My bad


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Anyone up to sharing a couple bottles of tequila?
Disclaimer: Tequila makes me wanna take my cloths off and run around like a where-wolf... if this is unacceptable; I understand.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Anyone up to sharing a couple bottles of tequila?


If it's 1800 silver I'll join you on that.



> Disclaimer: Tequila makes me wanna take my cloths off and run around like a where-wolf... if this is unacceptable; I understand.


This is behavior we encourage out here.  (y)

ps spelled WEREWOLF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PUTS ON BLACK METAL ABOUT VAMPIRES AND WEREWOLVES AND SCREAMS DRUNK AS SHIT

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH






tonight the moon is full
in the land beyond the forest
the howling of wallachian wolves
a serenade to the dreariest soul

i'm alone
in the confines of my barren home
bereaved...left behind
grieving for the one
my ashen bride

a host of ravens hover
from majestic winter mountains
into my ears they whisper
a sullen song of melancholy

five hundred years have passed
since the flowers blossomed
green meadows now benighted
and shadows embrace the frozen sun

i'm alone...

"i remember the glorious storms
the wrath of the heavens upon the shores
the erotic winds and their symphonies
resounding above the elegant trees

i remember the nights spent in thine arms
while making dark love with bestial charm
a setting provided with incessant rain
sipping the blood from each other's veins"

as mist i travel the dismal skies
feeding my ravenous appetite
dreaming of candles and gleaming stars
bleeding from my lovelorn scars

once i was a blissful delighted man
residing over a splendid land
now a beast of nocturnal guise
bent to cease my immortal life

"i am longing to touch thee, my love
to bake in the warmth of the skies above
marveled by landscapes so picturesque
with thy nestled brow upon my nurturing breast

i yearn to taste the sweet tongue of thy kiss
to dance in the halls of the fiery abyss
vanquish thy curse and come set me free
awake me, my darling, from my tortured sleep

through ethereal dreams i convoke to thee
like a gentle breeze upon a reposing sea
let my waves wash away thy grief
and convey thy shadowless soul back to me"

i've renounced the ways of christ
i've spat on his throne and scoffed at his lies
i'll install a new kingdom to which there will be
everlasting indulgence for you and me

soon we shall stroll through the spellbinding murk
my time has come to relinquish this earth
with cascading tears of horizons unseen
i'll be united with my pallid queen

together we will drink to our undying love
absinthe shall lift us on the wings of a dove
and transport us to places beyond our dreams
where graceful nymphs dominate the scene

and so i forsake my ancient abode
my calamitous fable of woe unfolds
with valor i face the sweltering sun
in thy pale reflection of death
we are one...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Useless…
My thoughts and words
Isolated…
So useless…
My mind,
It is pool of blackness…
A place of despair and isolation
That I have trapped myself in
Lightless…
Hopeless…
I stay locked in my mind
Watching the black waters
Lap at the shore I sit on
They call to me…
They say I cannot escape…
They tell me to give in
And let them fill my lungs…
I stand at the edge and weep
I cannot escape…
Useless…
I wade into the blackness
Until I am wrist-deep in depression
I wade into the cold waters of despair
To let them overtake me


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> Useless…
> My thoughts and words
> Isolated…
> So useless…
> My mind,
> It is pool of blackness…
> A place of despair and isolation
> That I have trapped myself in
> Lightless…
> Hopeless…
> I stay locked in my mind
> Watching the black waters
> Lap at the shore I sit on
> They call to me…
> They say I cannot escape…
> They tell me to give in
> And let them fill my lungs…
> I stand at the edge and weep
> I cannot escape…
> Useless…
> I wade into the blackness
> Until I am wrist-deep in depression
> I wade into the cold waters of despair
> To let them overtake me


sounds like the lyrics to a lifelover song


----------



## Hylight

*FOR JODY  !! *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> sounds like the lyrics to a lifelover song


dsbm is totes half of what i listen to now adays

it's either NOISE, power electronics, or dsbm.  

Sometimes I put DRONE/doom on when I'm feeling it.  

sometimes I like DEATH METAL too.

Got all my FEELS in the feelcopter.  GO GO GADGET MUSIC ADDICTION!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> dsbm is totes half of what i listen to now adays
> 
> it's either NOISE, power electronics, or dsbm.
> 
> Sometimes I put DRONE/doom on when I'm feeling it.
> 
> sometimes I like DEATH METAL too.
> 
> Got all my FEELS in the feelcopter.  GO GO GADGET MUSIC ADDICTION!


I listen to a lot of diffrent music, so many good bands


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I like him a lot too, I'm just saying some people might not want their real name out there associated with their forum handle so I hope he's okay with it, if he is then all good.  I appreciate what you're trying to do though, it's nice that you care.



That's the attitude, listen. When Shady comes out, he scares me. DMX, that fucker can pin me down in the shame corner like a little fuckin girl but no other than him. Thanks man. I appreciate too, word.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went out and apparently everyone is like "oh cool the CHINA VIRUS is out of his system" and they're all in my 6 ft of personal space...

I HAVE THE BAT FLU and probably made like 30 horned up middle aged ppl sick

pls pls pls keep your distance it is NOT SAFE to just walk up to strangers wearing a face mask made of CLOTH... jfc.....

this is why the SHARIA BLASPHEMY LAW HURTS US it makes you feel CONFIDENT to start getting in people's PERSONAL SPACE again MAKING THIS WHOLE ECONOMIC SHUTDOWN THING A JOKE AND *I NEED A JOB

p.s. I don't mind when they walk up to me and have drugs or $100+ to spend on me for the night/an hour/whatever but I AM NOT GIVING MY SWEETNESS AWAY FOR FREE YA HEARD??? 

I ONLY HAVE A FEW YEARS LEFT ON EARTH THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ♥MAGA2020™♥





*


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I went out and apparently everyone is like "oh cool the CHINA VIRUS is out of his system" and they're all in my 6 ft of personal space...
> 
> I HAVE THE BAT FLU and probably made like 30 horned up middle aged ppl sick
> 
> pls pls pls keep your distance it is NOT SAFE to just walk up to strangers wearing a face mask made of CLOTH... jfc.....
> 
> this is why the SHARIA BLASPHEMY LAW HURTS US it makes you feel CONFIDENT to start getting in people's PERSONAL SPACE again MAKING THIS WHOLE ECONOMIC SHUTDOWN THING A JOKE AND *I NEED A JOB
> 
> p.s. I don't mind when they walk up to me and have drugs or $100+ to spend on me for the night/an hour/whatever but I AM NOT GIVING MY SWEETNESS AWAY FOR FREE YA HEARD???
> 
> I ONLY HAVE A FEW YEARS LEFT ON EARTH THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ♥MAGA2020™♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think this is the most all over the place post I have read thus far.  I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> all over the place


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Really? That one?

It flowed pretty well, IMO.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


>


reminds me of the room in natural born killers Mallory room


----------



## Xorkoth

Maybe it's my brain then.  I can't tell who's crazy anymore.  It must be me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

> an American and South Korean military reaction to such an upheaval could require an effort that “will make Afghanistan and Iraq pale in comparison.”








Waiting..and....wet......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> my brain


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> Maybe it's my brain then.  I can't tell who's crazy anymore.  It must be me.


I think every one is crazy and the ones that think / act normal the longer I get to know them the weirder they are... were all fucked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

There is a “humanitarian disaster that will unfold in North Korea,” adding to the upheaval wrought by the coronavirus pandemic, Maxwell told Military Times. 

MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE GONE TO WAR BEFORE THE COVIDOUBLEWARAGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I think every one is crazy and the ones that think / act normal the longer I get to know them the weirder they are... were all fucked



















the cure is worse than the disease


----------



## thujone

you're scaring the children, CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> you're scaring the children, CH


----------



## thujone




----------



## MemphisX3

What it do


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lackluster on a wednesday

should be having a blast imo

am not, can live


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> lackluster on a wednesday
> 
> should be having a blast imo
> 
> am not, can live


Isn't everyday kinda lackluster now, though?


----------



## MemphisX3

Reality keeps shitting on my dreams


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Isn't everyday kinda lackluster now, though?


ttytt nah sometimes the drugs help

sex helps too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lifesucks because i don't got enough drugs iirc

oz of pot, over a quarter oz of shatter and not enough feels in the feel copter

a few shots of liquor left

60 beers

0 fucks given

terrorized by the specter of death haunting me with a BBC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
life is my coffin






and it's time to close the lid










=
sad bros need a hand job too









...you say god, I say satan...
say ten





WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
WON'T YOU
KILLKILLKILL
4ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN....
YOU WOULDN'T BE KISSING ME
UNLESS YOU'LL KILL FOR ME...

COCAINE AND ABEL DRAGGED ME TO THE SHED
THIS IS A SACRIFICE
MY HOTEL WON'T BE SO VACANT
AND I CAN TELL THAT YOU'RE FAKING
KILL KILL KILL FOR ME
I LOVE YOU ENOUGH TO ASK YOU AGAIN WOULD YOU KILL KILL KILL KILL FOR ME KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL KILLhttps://pics.me.me/thumb_president-duterte-cia-want-to-kill-me-for-exposing-isis-
killlllllllllllllllllllllllll||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||23645669.png


----------



## schizopath

huh


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> Anyone up to sharing a couple bottles of tequila?
> Disclaimer: Tequila makes me wanna take my cloths off and run around like a where-wolf... if this is unacceptable; I understand.


----------



## MemphisX3

I just bought a brand new glock 




































I just popped a brand new opp


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Killa on the beat
I know killas in the street
With the steel to make you feel
Like chinchilla in the heat


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

HARRY, KEEP THE CHANGE!


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

"They gon be screamin when i come around the corner with the trigger held back,

make a MF do a full gainer where he standin at thats where hes landing at."


----------



## MemphisX3

Funkytown love kid


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> Funkytown love kid


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


>


Lmao dig that!!!!!


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Random fact of the day: memphis is the most mentioned city in music 

Home of rock n roll, the blues, sun studios.

And now we are the most influential sound in current hip hop


----------



## MemphisX3

Correction in that random fact....not sure we are the MOST mentioned but we are mentioned in 1,074 songs and many articles agree we are the most mentioned city as of 2010.


Random MemphisX3 fact of the day: I fucking hate this city


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## BK38

Got a lot of feels today:


----------



## Erich Generic

lol @ youtube video downloader


----------



## Erich Generic

what is the point of having an internet connection when your only going to watch it once noob


----------



## Erich Generic

cum at me bro


----------



## Erich Generic

back to square one zero

eriche generiche taking over this lounge once again


----------



## BK38

Erich Generic said:


> back to square one zero
> 
> eriche generiche taking over this lounge once again



Try hard


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Got a lot of feels today:


Shake it off mayne. It may be extremely difficult to see it with everything going on, but life is beautiful mayne. It took me years to appreciate the lows and realize I gotta take those head on and feel that to fully experience and appreciate the highs. 

Grass is still green. Sky still blue. The world still turns the same way. Fish are still biting in lakes. Women still crazy. You will pull out of it when you are ready bruh.

Which brings me to my next unwanted inspirational saying: fuck bitches; get money or FB;GM. Also can be stylized as FB;G$


----------



## MemphisX3

Erich Generic said:


> back to square one zero
> 
> eriche generiche taking over this lounge once again


I thought it got a lot greasier in here


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Shake it off mayne. It may be extremely difficult to see it with everything going on, but life is beautiful mayne. It took me years to appreciate the lows and realize I gotta take those head on and feel that to fully experience and appreciate the highs.
> 
> Grass is still green. Sky still blue. The world still turns the same way. Fish are still biting in lakes. Women still crazy. You will pull out of it when you are ready bruh.
> 
> Which brings me to my next unwanted inspirational saying: fuck bitches; get money or FB;GM. Also can be stylized as FB;G$



Appreciate it dude, I recognize when I'm in a dip in the rollercoaster that we all live in. Birds singing, women swinging from the rafter, kid still have that laughter... I got perspective, but I still got. feelings.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Appreciate it dude, I recognize when I'm in a dip in the rollercoaster that we all live in. Birds singing, women swinging from the rafter, kid still have that laughter... I got perspective, but I still got. feelings.


In the words of my father: SHAKE IT OFF PUSSY!


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> In the words of my father: SHAKE IT OFF PUSSY!



It'd be easier to shake it off if I had some pussy.Boy missing that social contact. Alien. Feel like I'm floating above myself. But I've been orbiting before.


----------



## Xorkoth

Guys, I need to come clean.  I have a serious problem.  I've been huffing oxygen for many years now.  It's gotten so bad that I'm experiencing extreme withdrawal symptoms (lightheadedness, tingling, panic, and a gradual fade to unconsciousness) practically instantly upon trying to stop.  As a result I'm taking 10 to 20 or even more breaths every single minute of every single day.  I'm not even getting high from it, it's just keeping me well.  I feel so trapped.  I wish I'd never tried this devil gas... Satan's breath, I call it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Erich Generic said:


> back to square one zero
> 
> eriche generiche taking over this lounge once again



i dare you, I double dare you to shitpost in other threads 

xD


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Guys, I need to come clean.  I have a serious problem.  I've been huffing oxygen for many years now.  It's gotten so bad that I'm experiencing extreme withdrawal symptoms (lightheadedness, tingling, panic, and a gradual fade to unconsciousness) practically instantly upon trying to stop.  As a result I'm taking 10 to 20 or even more breaths every single minute of every single day.  I'm not even getting high from it, it's just keeping me well.  I feel so trapped.  I wish I'd never tried this devil gas... Satan's breath, I call it.



rednecks also sniff gas

if u wanna come clean, stop using it. But how do you get those tanks? You steal'em? wtf br0


----------



## Xorkoth

I can't quit it though, someone filled the entire atmosphere with it.  You're probably addicted to it too, and you just don't realize.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bring it don't sing it.
Cats about to keep ghosts at bay.
I got love; can ya feel it?
A blessing or curse to wake every day....
There is no end to the struggle;
Well... maybe if ya live inna bubble.

With hope and dope


----------



## MemphisX3

Erich Generic said:


> cum at me bro


I know your ways EG


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I can't quit it though, someone filled the entire atmosphere with it.  You're probably addicted to it too, and you just don't realize.



Dude I've been struggling with my Dihydrogen monoxide addiction of late, I feel you @Xorkoth


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I can't quit it though, someone filled the entire atmosphere with it.  You're probably addicted to it too, and you just don't realize.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


>


I dance around to this in my house wearing nothing but Brooks brother socks and matching Brooks brother sock straps. Dong and balls flopping freely while I reminisce about my rich boy lifestyle.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah she is, she's just another bitch that isn't giving me pills.  That's basically what psychiatrists are.
> 
> ...ANOTHER PARASITE IN THE WAY OF MY PILLS...
> 
> ...I'M JUST A PARASITE AND I WISH TO PISS OFF AND DIE...
> 
> can I make meme threads making fun of this thread?  If not you can spank me really hard daddy.  I woke up and I'm kind of all sorts of sad.



id probably just post some hot guys in the gay thread but ymmv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> id probably just post some hot guys in the gay thread but ymmv


ok i'll do that

it'll probably help me not want to blow my shitty brains out better than making a new thread that'll just float to the bottom anyways

...all my contributions will disappear one day...and so will I...I dream about running away from other people because I hate them and I hate myself


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> new thread that'll just float to the bottom



we all float down here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> we all float down here


i just hope kim jong fatty is dead and in the ground, rotting in hell before i get there

🌬

MAKE AMERICA GAY AGIN






SPECIFIED IS NOT BEING WATCHED
MADNESS00 IS NOT BEING SUCKED OFF
CAPTAIN.HEROIN IS NOT HAPPY ALONE
BK38 IS NOT BAD LOOKING [he's quite cute and I would be busy hitting on him if my desire to die wasn't in overdrive]
MAL IS NOT FAIR I WANT TO BE AN INSUFFERABLE CUNT AND GET TREATED LIKE THE QUEEN OF SIAM
*..I THOUGHT U LOVED ME..






I NEED FOOD*

















if mal was my boyfriend this is when he'd dump me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have to get all my borderline depressed suicidal ptsd shit or I'm going to ruin my ongoing on again off again very sexually fulfilling relationship ...*again*... and it'll be my fault ...*again*...

so don't mind me MAL bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_....I'm devastated again and not enough drugs to make me forget about my pain....









_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal why does my heart hurt so much

why do I care






i'm so lonely and cold by myself

i'm going to put music on and think about ways to leave this world, literally, figuratively... i need a way out of my body


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal why does my heart hurt so much
> 
> why do I care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so lonely and cold by myself
> 
> i'm going to put music on and think about ways to leave this world, literally, figuratively... i need a way out of my body




pls take me wit you

rlly

i wanna leave this world too

come on bby doll

aah

stop tickling me

haha u cray hi


----------



## Shady's Fox

haa

ma shoulder

tendrilll


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I THOUGHT I LIVED IN AMERICA


*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> shoulder


apparently going on a self-absorbed tirade in Specified's self-absorbed tirade thread was a no-no

I AM SORRY MAL

I will go eat food and cry about my fat body


----------



## Erich Generic

u dare me to shitpost in other threads I only shitpost In the popular threads idiot


----------



## Erich Generic

are u actually gay capt h or u just do that to troll


----------



## Shady's Fox

Erich Generic said:


> u dare me to shitpost in other threads I only shitpost In the popular threads idiot



don't be mad

come here

how's ur sis, nm


----------



## Erich Generic

my sis is doing fine thanks for asking

I only do the goth thing for her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> u dare me to shitpost in other threads I only shitpost In the popular threads idiot


you calling me an idiot is the only thing that made me smile

why don't you spit on me and call me names *big boy*

what has your goth lockdown been like?  just like any other day in your life thus far?



Erich Generic said:


> I only do the goth thing for her


HOW DARE YOU

PEOPLE ARE DYING

-nutty


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> what has your goth lockdown been like?  just like any other day in your life thus far?



Ohhhhhh


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Erich Generic

how dare you? how dare me. asshole

see u in hell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> how dare you? how dare me. asshole
> 
> see u in hell


I'm sorry EG bb that came from a place of deep jealousy

I just... really like your hair...






*HAIRFLIP*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wrote a long suicide note do I really have to wait until donut tramp steals another few trillion from american idiots who can't do math and think public education works?

Let me just work out a short, trite, stereotyped one so my family doesn't get too traumatized.  I'm not worth it.  I'm thinking "the hominid needs to kill himself as a hominid".  






more sober time than I'll ever have

drinking at 10 am planning out the last few months of my life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> are u actually gay capt h or u just do that to troll


gay af

just ask the cuddle puddle who I end up staring at more often

the girls know

*I can't keep my mangina grabbing hands to myself*


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wrote a long suicide note do I really have to wait until donut tramp steals another few trillion from american idiots who can't do math and think public education works?
> 
> Let me just work out a short, trite, stereotyped one so my family doesn't get too traumatized.  I'm not worth it.  I'm thinking "the hominid needs to kill himself as a hominid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more sober time than I'll ever have
> 
> drinking at 10 am planning out the last few months of my life



Don't kill urself jst bcz you don't have money, money don't mean shit. Well they do, but if you have enough to go see a movie that's about it, you know. Life's precious, yo. If you know death, you know life. There's nothin out there..


----------



## mal3volent

IM SORRY I MOVED YOUR POSTS CAP IM SORRY IM SO SORRY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> IM SORRY I MOVED YOUR POSTS CAP IM SORRY IM SO SORRY


it's not your fault

specified would probably revert back to thinking he's JAMAL.

BABY JAMAL IS MY LOVER AND YOU CAN'T TAKE HIM FROM ME


----------



## Erich Generic

I just cunt my hair last night vagina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't kill urself jst bcz you don't have money


*GASP*


...I'd NEVER...

I can suck a dick pretty well, money won't be an issue in life for me. 

I'M VERY SAD AND INCONSOLABLE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I just *cunt* my hair last night vagina


I came, wutugandadoaboutit


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> *GASP*
> 
> 
> ...I'd NEVER...
> 
> I can suck a dick pretty well, money won't be an issue in life for me.
> 
> I'M VERY SAD AND INCONSOLABLE.




I wanna hold 'em like they do in Texas, please
Fold 'em, let 'em hit me, raise it, baby, stay with me (I love it)
Love game intuition, play the cards with spades to start
And after he's been hooked, I'll play the one that's on his heart


----------



## Erich Generic

u r on a roll ch 

lol @ shadyfox's uninteresting meme comment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> u r on a roll ch


THE DOOM PUSSY IS CuMMING

-Jamal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

One time Jamal and I ate dolphin dicks and shot up turtle bone marrow that had survived from THE COVID... and I came in his ass and it was very hot and he was like "I'm glad we reconnected"

this is the 3rd boi who fell for me this year... and I somehow fucked that up too...

and you think this is about MONEY...






I'm a cheap date BUT I HAVE FEELINGS


----------



## Shady's Fox

Erich Generic said:


> u r on a roll ch
> 
> lol @ shadyfox's uninteresting meme comment




i have to cut ma ma ma

nails

ayee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes i don't need the $100 a night baby all I need is a trip to the taco truck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just take this boy to the taco truck and you'll get all the ass eatin' you'll want

i just need the taste of al pastor in my mouth first

you all might think i'm totally mentally fine trolling you all... [snipppp]






he WOULDN'T BE KISSING ME unless he would KILL 4 me...


----------



## Shady's Fox

dmx..

shady's Daddy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my breakfast can be found in an insulin syringe, a bong hit and a beer
irony, cast in stone;
it takes time to still the hands
from years of adrenaline, pain disorders...
to hold the gun, loading it with bullets
to hold the insulin syringe, loading it with dope
one and the same
i found what I love and i am letting it kill me
i like the static edge of a blade
i like the warmth of fire
my body is not a temple it is a church on fire burning alive with hatred


----------



## Captain.Heroin

got a text from THE ONE (my covid lover)

and um

showered

played w/ dick a lot

and feeling marginally better

WHAT DO YOU KNOW, ALCOHOLISM WORKS!

DJT was right. 

DRINK.  FEED the self.  SHOPBINGE.  NEED MORE $$$.  begging for next covid payout. 

gonna rub the money all over my body this time






hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I feel bad talking about my issues w/ family because [BLURRP] and I can't open up to anyone else

and my COVID lover just thinks fucking will help with feelings NO THAT'S NOT HELPING but it's really hot and I might as well grind away while I have this "sad dad" vibe.

but srsly it's not helping and I still want to die.

I do write a lot and I should try more creative outputs like w01f suggested.  they must be an amazing bf to their SO.  most ppl give zero fucks and give up on me pretty early on and don't care to keep suggesting any helpful shit.  i think wolf is probably the last one.  Thank you @w01fg4ng 

I would try to do art right now but it would be kind of like pointless because I don't have an affect for it.  I like to feel and like what I'm doing when I do art.  Even if it's shitty.  Kind of like asking someone to fuck when they're depressed I guess?  I dunno.

Maybe it's totally different.  It's kinda the same for me [#SHALLOW].  more like #swallow amirite lol UR MOTHER [soon.jpg]

i'll listen to black metal and cry more that seems to help

@Erich Generic

are you playing CS:GO brah


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw I feel bad talking about my issues w/ family because [BLURRP] and I can't open up to anyone else
> 
> and my COVID lover just thinks fucking will help with feelings NO THAT'S NOT HELPING but it's really hot and I might as well grind away while I have this "sad dad" vibe.
> 
> but srsly it's not helping and I still want to die.
> 
> I do write a lot and I should try more creative outputs like w01f suggested.  they must be an amazing bf to their SO.  most ppl give zero fucks and give up on me pretty early on and don't care to keep suggesting any helpful shit.  i think wolf is probably the last one.  Thank you @w01fg4ng
> 
> I would try to do art right now but it would be kind of like pointless because I don't have an affect for it.  I like to feel and like what I'm doing when I do art.  Even if it's shitty.  Kind of like asking someone to fuck when they're depressed I guess?  I dunno.
> 
> Maybe it's totally different.  It's kinda the same for me [#SHALLOW].  more like #swallow amirite lol UR MOTHER [soon.jpg]
> 
> i'll listen to black metal and cry more that seems to help
> 
> @Erich Generic
> 
> are you playing CS:GO brah



Let it out you crazy bitch. Just get your art and writing out, it will help. Hell, I'll even read it/look at it if you wanna PM it to me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Let it out you crazy bitch. Just get your art and writing out, it will help. Hell, I'll even read it/look at it if you wanna PM it to me.


Part of my existence is trying to obliterate or eliminate the self.  It would be pointless to self-propagate my nonsensical bullshit that can't be appreciated.

Upon blah up with the blah, blah perceived that it was in the blah of a blah blah of the blah of the blah, but far blah in blah the blah of these blah. Owing to the blah which blah among us at this blah turn of the blah, no blah was ready blah blah with a blah, and the blah had actually blah in getting blah blah vast blah across blah, and blah one of the blah by the small of blah back, before any blah means were blah to blah blah. In this blah nothing but the blah and blah of blah saved blah from blah. The blah soon recovered blah, and a blah being blah, blah secured the blah before blah the blah. Blah then blah in blah to the blah, blah our blah behind blah. This blah, upon blah, blah to be full blah in blah blah. Blah blah was perfectly blah, and very blah, blah tightly.
    ‘As I blah, there blah is!’ cried blah.
    ‘Blah beautiful!’ exclaimed a blah.
    ‘A blah upon blah blah blah!’ ejaculated a blah.
    ‘Upon blah latter blah,’ said blah blah, laughingly, ‘you blah been surely blah blah in blah to blah; for, without the blah, I blah it for blah that no one would blah you of the blah. Blah the by,’ blah continued, ‘have you any blah,’ and here I blah that a blah, even blah the blah the blah, became blah visible upon blah blah. ‘Have you any blah blah, blah of this little blah blah, which now blah from my blah?’
    Blah looked; and in an open blah which blah us, blah slowly down the blah, sat the blah vision of the blah, accompanied by the blah blah who had blah a blah of blah box.
    ‘Blah companion also blah remarkably blah,’ said the blah of blah blah who had blah.
    Whilst the blah blah were blah on their blah, blah constant blah, the blah, who, of course, blah not blah to blah their blah, and found blah rather blah of blah about the narrow blah passage of which the blah brushed the blah from blah, blah to the blah of the blah and into the blah common to all the blah of the blah, out of which the blah led. This blah is always in a blah of blah and blah sprinkled with blah. On a dirty blah stand blah of corresponding blah blah with blah for the blah, whose blah hang up in blah over the blah. Blah had passed blah through the blah, where all blah of blah were collected; blah blah and blah blah, with their blah; blah blah blah themselves with blah and blah; blah, playing blah or blah on the blah, blah chairs; blah refreshing during the blah of their blah in a blah, all the blah and blah of a blah in blah time. The blah brought the blah a blah of blah, as a blah of blah, and blah took out a blah and amused blah with that blah vegetable and a blah until his blah blah should come blah to blah him.
    ‘I blah, I know,’ blah cried out, who had in blah quite blah all about little blah blah. ‘Blah has made me blah so many blah, blah blah. I’m very much blah, half blah sometimes. Blah was blah when they blah him blah blah from blah. Blah his blah blah; I blah never seen it blah.’


----------



## Shady's Fox

Haha, cap fuckin these kids in the ass. Poor kido, he wanted to help you

*tear*

nail in da throaT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I intentionally deleted all my Words threads in an attempt to be a happier person.

This was before COVID-19 lockdown.  LOL. 

CLOSING DOWN THE BARS AND CLUBS

then he warns about the dangers of alcoholism

yea way 2 go brah, way 2 go donut tramp

I WANT MY BENZOS



Shady's Fox said:


> he wanted to help you


Every day I wake up to a person who wants to save and destroy me at the same time.  My mind has no way of separating it.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Part of my existence is trying to obliterate or eliminate the self.  It would be pointless to self-propagate my nonsensical bullshit that can't be appreciated.
> 
> Upon blah up with the blah, blah perceived that it was in the blah of a blah blah of the blah of the blah, but far blah in blah the blah of these blah. Owing to the blah which blah among us at this blah turn of the blah, no blah was ready blah blah with a blah, and the blah had actually blah in getting blah blah vast blah across blah, and blah one of the blah by the small of blah back, before any blah means were blah to blah blah. In this blah nothing but the blah and blah of blah saved blah from blah. The blah soon recovered blah, and a blah being blah, blah secured the blah before blah the blah. Blah then blah in blah to the blah, blah our blah behind blah. This blah, upon blah, blah to be full blah in blah blah. Blah blah was perfectly blah, and very blah, blah tightly.
> ‘As I blah, there blah is!’ cried blah.
> ‘Blah beautiful!’ exclaimed a blah.
> ‘A blah upon blah blah blah!’ ejaculated a blah.
> ‘Upon blah latter blah,’ said blah blah, laughingly, ‘you blah been surely blah blah in blah to blah; for, without the blah, I blah it for blah that no one would blah you of the blah. Blah the by,’ blah continued, ‘have you any blah,’ and here I blah that a blah, even blah the blah the blah, became blah visible upon blah blah. ‘Have you any blah blah, blah of this little blah blah, which now blah from my blah?’
> Blah looked; and in an open blah which blah us, blah slowly down the blah, sat the blah vision of the blah, accompanied by the blah blah who had blah a blah of blah box.
> ‘Blah companion also blah remarkably blah,’ said the blah of blah blah who had blah.
> Whilst the blah blah were blah on their blah, blah constant blah, the blah, who, of course, blah not blah to blah their blah, and found blah rather blah of blah about the narrow blah passage of which the blah brushed the blah from blah, blah to the blah of the blah and into the blah common to all the blah of the blah, out of which the blah led. This blah is always in a blah of blah and blah sprinkled with blah. On a dirty blah stand blah of corresponding blah blah with blah for the blah, whose blah hang up in blah over the blah. Blah had passed blah through the blah, where all blah of blah were collected; blah blah and blah blah, with their blah; blah blah blah themselves with blah and blah; blah, playing blah or blah on the blah, blah chairs; blah refreshing during the blah of their blah in a blah, all the blah and blah of a blah in blah time. The blah brought the blah a blah of blah, as a blah of blah, and blah took out a blah and amused blah with that blah vegetable and a blah until his blah blah should come blah to blah him.
> ‘I blah, I know,’ blah cried out, who had in blah quite blah all about little blah blah. ‘Blah has made me blah so many blah, blah blah. I’m very much blah, half blah sometimes. Blah was blah when they blah him blah blah from blah. Blah his blah blah; I blah never seen it blah.’



haha, fuck you, try me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> haha, fuck you, try me.



am gonna try you

you don't fit my feet..

ooh...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> haha, fuck you, try me.


Dear lord don't waste your time reading the BLAH novel.  My writing is far superior, please... avert your eyes.

That was a sample of what I'm not LOL.

I like something more... concrete.  Even when tripping balls... god that is like a living nightmare.  Don't read it.









						The Blah Story
					

the longest novel by Nigel Tomm




					theblahstory.wordpress.com


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is what my mind is like right now

i need some time....

... and ... ... and maybe more beer


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol on a scale of one to throwing up my mac and cheese how drunk is BK38?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> haha, fuck you, try me.


i can un-delete something i wrote in words

idc really though i'm just a big deletion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Lol on a scale of one to throwing up my mac and cheese how drunk is BK38?


i am thinking not as drunk as me madness

can you talk about fucking women for a while i want to imagine some hetero shit

:D

bk too talk about your encounters with WOMEN


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Lol on a scale of one to throwing up my mac and cheese how drunk is BK38?



Not gonna toss my cookies just yet, but pretty wasted.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not gonna toss my cookies just yet, but pretty wasted.


OH WE'RE BOTH DRINKING NICE

i probably need to play CATCH UP


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Lol on a scale of one to throwing up my mac and cheese how drunk is BK38?



God damnit, I want to hurl abuse at @madness00 just for calling me out for being wasted... which is what I am.


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> Lol on a scale of one to throwing up my mac and cheese how drunk is BK38?




Drunk enough to make fun of him. We can't do many jokes in text but.. ha


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Drunk enough to make fun of him. We can't do many jokes in text but.. ha



Don't test me @Shady's Fox , that's a cheap shot. You have no right.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> God damnit, I want to hurl abuse at @madness00 just for calling me out for being wasted... which is what I am.



Go for it, _bitch-boy_.


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Don't test me @Shady's Fox , that's a cheap shot. You have no right.



you start it good

gg

i have parents right...Zz


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> God damnit, I want to hurl abuse at @madness00 just for calling me out for being wasted... which is what I am.


maybe ya'll should have a bro off


----------



## Shady's Fox

doesn't matter if you're listenin to good music when your persona sucks

...


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Go for it, _bitch-boy_.



hehe, Fuck yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou. I am a


madness00 said:


> Go for it, _bitch-boy_.



Who you callin _bitch-boy, bitch-boy?_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Go for it, _bitch-boy_.


oh man you talk like that to the right guy out here you'll make some easy $$$

and probably all the food / wine you want

doesn't get my motor turning but i know that for a fact IIRC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude.. You're so drunk.

Eat my dick to sober up.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> doesn't matter if you're listenin to good music when your persona sucks
> 
> ...



That actually hurt @Shady's Fox ... I mean, come on dog, you really gonna hit me with the low blow.

Just fucking with you, I have more personality in the 1st inch of my cock than you.

Lemme know when your Mom's free yeah?


----------



## Shady's Fox

''faded''..

he's listenin some minimall
some dude sold him some weed
maybe he tried a ghost, that troll pill gotta love it
i used to troll newbies that way

and he's faded

what faded you're ha

go home.. you bore us, me at least dunno


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Dude.. You're so drunk.
> 
> Eat my dick to sober up.



There's not even close to enough of that to sober me up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Eat my dick



tbph don't give away your sugar honey save it for someone who's gonna pay or at least cook you a meal (I'M ALWAYS GOOD FOR A MEAL)


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady, leave him alone..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OMG i just thought WHO'S HOTTEr madness or bk

I CAN'T DECIDE they're both like

fuckin

gorgeous

like

dbldroolz

my current partner can't be the judge ya'll aren't his type HE PICKY BITCH so ummm

i guess i have to do the contest all in my mind

iirc ya'll prolly a tie in anyone else's mind fuuuuq

can i make a poll who is hotter madness or bk

no pics we goin off INTERNET SUAVE because it seems to mirror the hotness imhe


----------



## BK38

Man, I like both @Shady's Fox and @madness00 too much to give it to em in earnest... This is a futile drunken effort


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if madness and bk were sitting next to me I would have a hard time deciding which side of my face to let the drool drip out of i'll put it like that  

fast forward 5-10 years yall gonna be married men i'm sure

_I'll still be single and alone at night... _BUT It's weird how he's all like... comin over every day again. 

He's just doing this to play me I think. 

I'm stronger than this.  But the sex is really good.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Start the thread, capn. Im at work.


----------



## BK38




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> doesn't matter if you're listenin to good music when your persona sucks
> 
> ...


Oh shit. Our boy SC is growing up









BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN

ATTA BOY


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> if madness and bk were sitting next to me I would have a hard time deciding which side of my face to let the drool drip out of i'll put it like that
> 
> fast forward 5-10 years yall gonna be married men i'm sure
> 
> _I'll still be single and alone at night... _BUT It's weird how he's all like... comin over every day again.
> 
> He's just doing this to play me I think.
> 
> I'm stronger than this.  But the sex is really good.


If I paid for it, would you take a drug test and post the results? I'm dying to see how much shit is flowing your veins


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> If I paid for it, would you take a drug test and post the results? I'm dying to see how much shit is flowing your veins


beer and cannabis

gonna be honest I miss other drugs 

i would totes use if i had

don't

[sad face]

if you follow the news bars and clubs got shut down... we're in a lockdown.... i can't get illegal drugs... like it sucks man

want me to tell you what I want to do?  LOL I can do that too


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> beer and cannabis
> 
> gonna be honest I miss other drugs
> 
> i would totes use if i had
> 
> don't
> 
> [sad face]
> 
> if you follow the news bars and clubs got shut down... we're in a lockdown.... i can't get illegal drugs... like it sucks man
> 
> want me to tell you what I want to do?  LOL I can do that too


I don't believe you


----------



## MemphisX3

Also, send cannabis by the LB, plzkthx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Also, send cannabis by the LB, plzkthx


mmj is catching on brah just move to like.... washington DC and toke up in front of the white house... man....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

would it help to know i have an ounce of pot right now and at least 7 grams of high potency pot extract?

and like 60 beers minus the 6 or so I've had


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


>


that actually looks really fucking good


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> that actually looks really fucking good




secrets of life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> secrets of life


keep in mind where I live everyone's got THE COVID and you can tell because all the soup went off the shelves one week...


----------



## Shady's Fox

yawn..

am wit ma eye closed

am smokin a cigar

yawnagain

hail da pretzel 19


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

I want to have an alt named Shady's Cocks



BK38 said:


> Lemme know when your Mom's free yeah?



His mom is always free.  Actually usually she pays me.


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


>


You look sick Chuck, ya pasty bastard, looks like you walked up outta ground zero Chuck.


----------



## Erich Generic

silence

the dawn of the new trolling comes


----------



## Blowmonkey

SS373dOH said:


> You look sick Chuck, ya pasty bastard, looks like you walked up outta ground zero Chuck.


Goddamnit Al, is that even your real speaking voice? 

I just watched Bad trip, I thought that was Hannibal for like 10 mins.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw I feel bad talking about my issues w/ family because [BLURRP] and I can't open up to anyone else
> 
> and my COVID lover just thinks fucking will help with feelings NO THAT'S NOT HELPING but it's really hot and I might as well grind away while I have this "sad dad" vibe.
> 
> but srsly it's not helping and I still want to die.
> 
> I do write a lot and I should try more creative outputs like w01f suggested.  they must be an amazing bf to their SO.  most ppl give zero fucks and give up on me pretty early on and don't care to keep suggesting any helpful shit.  i think wolf is probably the last one.  Thank you @w01fg4ng
> 
> I would try to do art right now but it would be kind of like pointless because I don't have an affect for it.  I like to feel and like what I'm doing when I do art.  Even if it's shitty.  Kind of like asking someone to fuck when they're depressed I guess?  I dunno.
> 
> Maybe it's totally different.  It's kinda the same for me [#SHALLOW].  more like #swallow amirite lol UR MOTHER [soon.jpg]
> 
> i'll listen to black metal and cry more that seems to help
> 
> @Erich Generic
> 
> are you playing CS:GO brah


You're welcome, and you are worth it!  

Thanks for the compliment, it's taken a lot of work to get where I am.


----------



## doofqueen

I'm drinking red wine and it's not even 2pm. Uh oh.... Lockdown and unemployment be getting to me...


----------



## Erich Generic

l,ockdown the transformer


----------



## doofqueen

Erich Generic said:


> l,ockdown the transformer



Retardation transform!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> I'm drinking red wine and it's not even 2pm.


I started drinking before noon

It's OK I still love U hun


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck man I'm hella freaking out


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> I started drinking before noon
> 
> It's OK I still love U hun



Wish I was the meat in that sandwich


----------



## doofqueen

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck man I'm hella freaking out



Why? I will hug you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Wish I was the meat in that sandwich


i will hug U

i am missing human affection x 900000000000000000000000000000000000000

it's hard man

the world was different before CHINA decided LET'S GET A BAT AND FUCK WITH IT LOL

yeah smart

good going viral researchers

i can't wait until i diaf


----------



## doofqueen

Captain.Heroin said:


> i will hug U
> 
> i am missing human affection x 900000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> it's hard man
> 
> the world was different before CHINA decided LET'S GET A BAT AND FUCK WITH IT LOL
> 
> yeah smart
> 
> good going viral researchers
> 
> i can't wait until i diaf



Come to Australia, I will fix you up with a husband. But it will cost you a threesome.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

doofqueen said:


> Why? I will hug you


Ghost in my house


----------



## doofqueen

LadyAlkaline said:


> Ghost in my house



What kinda ghost? Just talk to it and ask it why it's here and what you can do to help?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Come to Australia, I will fix you up with a husband. But it will cost you a threesome.


I already have one in mind

he's a keeper

got a back up in the lobby
he's waiting to suck me dry


----------



## doofqueen

Tmi captain tmi


----------



## schizopath




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

doofqueen said:


> Wish I was the meat in that sandwich


meat sandwich?


----------



## schizopath

Why I love reddit 

"so im crossfaded as fuck and i was just asleep at my friends house. he made *mustard gas* and threw it in the room and it took me a while while to wwake up and im pretty sure i breathed some of it in. will i die guys help scientists? "


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip CH
> 
> i delete most of my dumping ground shit now
> 
> eventually everything i'll ever do/be/was will be erased.  one use, one go....


Hey Captain Heroin, you really that down on the sisters (I refer to your "matriarchy" quote)?
Where you get idea matriarchs are (among other things) anti-homosexual?
Or am I not getting it? Admittedly I'm reading this and talking to an elderly matriarch at same time (my auntie) - which is rather rude to her....


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Why I love reddit
> 
> "so im crossfaded as fuck and i was just asleep at my friends house. he made *mustard gas* and threw it in the room and it took me a while while to wwake up and im pretty sure i breathed some of it in. will i die guys help scientists? "


ppl can't die from, that a kid mixed amoina and bleach he got sick, it was a long time ago I was like mix it fuck it, I was a dumb ass never again


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ppl can't die from, that a kid mixed amoina and bleach he got sick, it was a long time ago I was like mix it fuck it, I was a dumb ass never again


I heard IVing a fart will get you high


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I heard IVing a fart will get you high


ill try any thing twice


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ill try any thing twice


"I guess its time for me to finally learn from this"


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> "I guess its time for me to finally learn from this"


cuz when i try a drug and didnt like it or bad experience or maby I didn't do it right, hence twice them decide if I like it,


----------



## MemphisX3

MrsGamp said:


> Hey Captain Heroin, you really that down on the sisters (I refer to your "matriarchy" quote)?
> Where you get idea matriarchs are (among other things) anti-homosexual?
> Or am I not getting it? Admittedly I'm reading this and talking to an elderly matriarch at same time (my auntie) - which is rather rude to her....


Dont even try it man. All you're gonna get is amphetamine induced psychosis rambles. Save yourself and bail out early.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## schizopath

- You wanna know why I turned gay?
- Carole fucking Baskin, stupid bitch.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

CANT FIGHT THE SEETHER!


----------



## schizopath

NIGGA WHAT?!? Resident Evil 3 is already out? Damn, I had no idea. Gonna buy it next friday.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> NIGGA


Dont say that around here dude. That's rude AF.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Dont say that around here dude. That's rude AF.


Finally. A person politely asked me to do something. Yeah, Im gonna cut back saying that word. Never meant it as an insult.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Finally. A person politely asked me to do something. Yeah, Im gonna cut back saying that word. Never meant it as an insult.


You good my dude. That kinda shit just irks me. No worries.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

doofqueen said:


> Tmi captain tmi


that's what my love interest said

but seriously i was 'found literature'ing manson lyrics (some of what I come up with is not true to life or fully original at times)

I'm definitely *definitely* not well off enough to have a LOBBY of my very own.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> Hey Captain Heroin, you really that down on the sisters (I refer to your "matriarchy" quote)?
> Where you get idea matriarchs are (among other things) anti-homosexual?
> Or am I not getting it? Admittedly I'm reading this and talking to an elderly matriarch at same time (my auntie) - which is rather rude to her....


Oh this is rich, no I didn't come up with it.

It's a direct word-for-word quote from William Burroughs' Naked Lunch.

I specifically like it for the FRUSTRATED LATENT QUEER COP potentially shooting you.  WALK DON'T RUN.  I love it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if anything I would have altered the quote to "patriarchy" because of the PATRIARCHY meme






but I wanted a direct Naked Lunch quote.

At the time my avatar was the hands on the keyboard scene from the movie inspired by (but largely NOT) Naked Lunch.


----------



## MemphisX3

Dear 22 year old kid around the corner selling weed,

Learn to sell drugs properly.

Nothing but love,

The Community


----------



## schizopath

Now that I can afford daily bupre + meth use the real challenge comes from not getting completely fucking hooked on them. Im trying to avoid physical withdrawals so Im gonna stick to meth every second day and bupre every second day.


----------



## Xorkoth

Every other day bupe will probably create dependence after a while as it has such a massively long half life.  I even developed dependence and withdrawal with every 3 days, but I have past opiate addiction (a lot of it) so the kindling effect makes me much easier for me to re-develop physical dependence.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can say nigga because i live in the hood and some of my (black) buddies nick name for me is "Black".

No jokerino.


----------



## schizopath

Damn, youre right. Since of the half life do you think 8mg of bupre + some other opi once a week would be "better"?


----------



## Xorkoth

I mean truthfully, I think minimizing the frequency of opiates is better.  But yeah, alternating bupe and a shorter acting opiate would be bettter for avoiding dependence, as long as you kept days between doses.  Every other day opioid use of any kind for any extended period of time is an extremely slippery slope though.  If you must take something every day (and believe me, no judgment, I'm about there right now during this lockdown), maybe you could add a gabaergic too, and then it would be only every 3rd day you're taking each kind of thing?  You will develop a strong psychological polydrug addiction but will be less likely to catch any physical dependencies.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Dear 22 year old kid around the corner selling weed,
> 
> Learn to sell drugs properly.
> 
> Nothing but love,
> 
> The Community


*burp*

you over-shadow the Earth for nothin

i meeeeeeen

iiih

?

fuck. Talkin about green ha?

phaaa, how much did you smoke

and where?


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> *burp*
> 
> you over-shadow the Earth for nothin
> 
> i meeeeeeen
> 
> iiih
> 
> ?
> 
> fuck. Talkin about green ha?
> 
> phaaa, how much did you smoke
> 
> and where?


God damn, officer, need my social security number too?


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> I mean truthfully, I think minimizing the frequency of opiates is better.  But yeah, alternating bupe and a shorter acting opiate would be bettter for avoiding dependence, as long as you kept days between doses.  Every other day opioid use of any kind for any extended period of time is an extremely slippery slope though.  If you must take something every day (and believe me, no judgment, I'm about there right now during this lockdown), maybe you could add a gabaergic too, and then it would be only every 3rd day you're taking each kind of thing?  You will develop a strong psychological polydrug addiction but will be less likely to catch any physical dependencies.


I know the frequency is important and I agree. I cant find a job so playing games for btc is the next best option and that pretty much requires me to be under some substance. Maybe coke once a week would be better than opis every second day.


----------



## Shady's Fox

get the soi bad boi outta you


MemphisX3 said:


> God damn, officer, need my social security number too?



i need ur mom


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> get the soi bad boi outta you
> 
> 
> i need ur mom


Grab a shovel.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Grab a shovel.



and a dick

in ur mouth

oooo.. wait

what have you done..


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> and a dick
> 
> in ur mouth
> 
> oooo.. wait
> 
> what have you done..


You are quite literally not intelligent enough for me fuck with


----------



## schizopath

Difference between Joe Exotic and Carole Baskin is that Joe is in prison and Carole, the murderer, Baskin is not. Guess she was smarter.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Does it all come down to dick sucking now?   Guess I am behind times or just old fashioned.
Feeling myself slipping away with self-quarantining. My mental state is not as healthy. I thought it would be great as I _am _a loner. SO is around and us being around each other 24/7 is getting on both of our nerves.
Fuck it may go back to work next week as I would rather the pretzel take us out than see us kill each other via an unknown force.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo, MFs! Ya'll get your favorite  *chef to prepare the dishes you love.
Husbands ass and suck dick... is this the new rules?
LOLOLOLO
1


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> You are quite literally not intelligent enough for me fuck with



srry boss

do u wanna do me doggy? life didn't fuck me enough, apparently


----------



## Shady's Fox

hail da pretzel 19

iirc


----------



## Xorkoth

PtahTek said:


> Feeling myself slipping away with self-quarantining. My mental state is not as healthy.



Yeah me too man.  I'm NOT a loner so it's been real tough for me.  I've been doing drugs every day, which I wasn't doing before.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Does your girl friend do drugs too Xorkoth?

Or wife i forget which.

Does she though?


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Does it all come down to dick sucking now?


Dick sucking is 90% of a good relationship


----------



## Shady's Fox

Honestly y'all over-reacting with this quarantine. What do we do outside of gettin money? Raves, travels, which is why we here for, to explore this Earth. I gotta plan a North expedition in the near future, loud thinkin, btw. What else we do? restaurants, fuckin, maybe killin, who knows..

It's repetitive. Truth's harsh man, it's a double edge sword.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> I've been doing drugs every day, which I wasn't doing before.


Here as well, Xor.
Just got a call from work asking if I am ready to come back and I told them I would call em back after researching numbers from pretzel so gonna see what the numbers look like.
cannot cause her grief so I stay on low dose alp and high dose pregab... seems I am not even here anymore. Fuck...lol


Shady's Fox said:


> Honestly y'all over-reacting with this quarantine.


My biggest fear was me getting the pretzel and live: She contracts from me and dies.
This is what caused me to quarantine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Dick sucking is 90% of a good relationship


This is SO like an inspirational quote right here if I've ever read something amazingly inspirational to come out of THE ABYSS, it's this.  

Massive thumbs up.

(y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> double edge sword.


how many drugs did you used to do can i ask you that bro

just wondering no offense all love shades


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> how many drugs did you used to do can i ask you that bro
> 
> just wondering no offense all love shades



yeah yo

love love

you know

i gotta find ma lighter wait

it was in ma pocket, oh shit it's on ma desk, haha

Coke/Eve aka MDMA/Lucy aka Acid --- xanax/valium/ambien/adderall/mescaline. Heroin, never did meth though. Get that mf outta here, that's chinese drop, fuck that. And that's about it. Although I wouldn't call psychedelics -- drugs.

Never did DMT though, but I had my Ayahuasca ritual. That's about it.

12 yrs.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is SO like an inspirational quote right here if I've ever read something amazingly inspirational to come out of THE ABYSS, it's this.
> 
> Massive thumbs up.
> 
> (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y) (y)


That was just the tip of the genius-berg


----------



## MsDiz

I’m a proper loner like, I really enjoy my own company but this isolation has got me fucking sickened. We can’t go more than 2km from our houses unless it’s essential. Im usually in the sea everyday in spring it fucking sucks I can’t get there. Especially with the weather in Ireland so good for a change. Like honestly, it’s typically warm and sunny when we can’t go out and I bet when this shit ends it’s back to rainy shite again. I lit a bbq for the lad tonight though, we out the back and I’m sippin a desperados because I’m desperate as fuck to not feel nauseous and alone.  cry me a river.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> 12 yrs.


Did you like... take LSD a lot, man?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m a proper loner like, I really enjoy my own company but this isolation has got me fucking sickened. We can’t go more than 2km from our houses unless it’s essential. Im usually in the sea everyday in spring it fucking sucks I can’t get there. Especially with the weather in Ireland so good for a change. Like honestly, it’s typically warm and sunny when we can’t go out and I bet when this shit ends it’s back to rainy shite again. I lit a bbq for the lad tonight though, we out the back and I’m sippin a desperados because I’m desperate as fuck to not feel nauseous and alone.  cry me a river.


I'm right there with you it's getting hot outside and I want to go outside and have fun


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did you like... take LSD a lot, man?



you're retarded like like

i did you know
few times so i can be there
you know

but i kept the equilibrium.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm srsly considering drinking before noon

lol "considering" just fuckin drink amirite

i want to get trashy and figure out who i gotta vote for


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did you like... take LSD a lot, man?


I thought LSD was like benzos where you can redose and my best mate thought benzos are like LSD.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Does your girl friend do drugs too Xorkoth?
> 
> Or wife i forget which.
> 
> Does she though?



Girlfriend.  Hardly ever, we have tripped together a few times but mostly she's sober.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> I thought LSD was like benzos where you can redose and my best mate thought benzos are like LSD.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> how many drugs did you used to do can i ask you that bro
> 
> just wondering no offense all love shades


What?!?! USED to do? This guy is SOBER?!?!


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m a proper loner like, I really enjoy my own company but this isolation has got me fucking sickened. We can’t go more than 2km from our houses unless it’s essential. Im usually in the sea everyday in spring it fucking sucks I can’t get there. Especially with the weather in Ireland so good for a change. Like honestly, it’s typically warm and sunny when we can’t go out and I bet when this shit ends it’s back to rainy shite again. I lit a bbq for the lad tonight though, we out the back and I’m sippin a desperados because I’m desperate as fuck to not feel nauseous and alone.  cry me a river.


Man yall need to take your asses to a lake or pond and get down on those bass.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm right there with you it's getting hot outside and I want to go outside and have fun


I should say that hot where I live is like 14C right now. But it’s still hot like!


----------



## MemphisX3

Dang ol amateur weed man around the corner finally woke up and came thru.


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Man yall need to take your asses to a lake or pond and get down on those bass.


I’ve been to the lake loads but there’s migies at the moment and they are annoying as fuck. Like little flying mosquitos. Plus lots of other bugs about because it’s mating time and they all getting sex. Making me well jel cos I ain’t getting any. Fucking stupid nymphomaniac bugs.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm srsly considering drinking before noon
> 
> lol "considering" just fuckin drink amirite
> 
> i want to get trashy and figure out who i gotta vote for


Seriously, are you still in CA?


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve been to the lake loads but there’s migies at the moment and they are annoying as fuck. Like little flying mosquitos. Plus lots of other bugs about because it’s mating time and they all getting sex. Making me well jel cos I ain’t getting any. Fucking stupid nymphomaniac bugs.


Too many excuses. Go fishing!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you're retarded










> but i kept the equilibrium.


what was that like for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Seriously, are you still in CA?


Ummmmmm I forget 

I wake up in someone else's bed every night so it could be Mexico or Canada tomorrow.  I like to get around.


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> I should say that hot where I live is like 14C right now. But it’s still hot like!


Its +3 here and Ive been happy that spring has finally started!


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


CHEMICALS, MAN!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> what was that like for you



it was phu

big

bada boom


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Ummmmmm I forget
> 
> I wake up in someone else's bed every night so it could be Mexico or Canada tomorrow.  I like to get around.


Luckily for us all of the mentioned spots are 100% legal now. SEND.THE.BAILS.FUCKING.NOW.C.H.

You're really shitty at criminal capers


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Fucking mentions of KM and god damn celcius.

We need to build a wall around BL


Too many foreigners and I'm feeling threatened and because I am an emotionally undeveloped Male my natural reaction to something I dont understand is anger. My anger stems from my fragile ego and sense of self, the main issues being my idea of "being a man".


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Fucking mentions of KM and god damn celcius.
> 
> We need to build a wall around BL
> 
> 
> Too many foreigners and I'm feeling threatened and because I am an emotionally undeveloped Male my natural reaction to something I dont understand is anger. My anger stems from my fragile ego and sense of self, the main issues being my idea of "being a man".


Of course these discussion points would bend and cater to culture and ethnicity.


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Of course these discussion points would bend and cater to culture and ethnicity.


That's complete bullshit


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> That's complete bullshit


......why would you say that?


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> ......why would you say that?


Because you're a bitch


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Because you're a bitch


:::sad face:::


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Luckily for us all of the mentioned spots are 100% legal now. SEND.THE.BAILS.FUCKING.NOW.C.H.
> 
> You're really shitty at criminal capers


i'm not going out if i can avoid it

#lockdown


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm not going out if i can avoid it


Avoid is a really cool word. Only seen you and Daisy use it (hot).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Avoid is a really cool word. Only seen you and Daisy use it (hot).


+1 for WORDS

I like a good vocabulary


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> if anything I would have altered the quote to "patriarchy" because of the PATRIARCHY meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I wanted a direct Naked Lunch quote.
> 
> At the time my avatar was the hands on the keyboard scene from the movie inspired by (but largely NOT) Naked Lunch.


Ah poor Big Red. 
I've read Junky recently but never Naked Lunch. Junky was ... odd. I wonder what Burroughs was trying to say ... aside from  "nothing as such" (inclined to be his pose in this book) .

Was rather startling, the extent to which this autobiographical effort (Junky) completely avoided any mention of his wife until about two thirds through, and then only once. 

Did he just sort of never go near her death (y'know, the Willian Tell game thing)?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Avoid is a really cool word.


WOAH, what if its an projection and I like it cause it literally spells out "A void"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't think he ever wrote it out.

If you watch Naked Lunch the film it'll be... interesting.  I won't spoil it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> WOAH, what if its an projection and I like it cause it literally spells out "A void"








ymmv


----------



## Captain.Heroin

language evolution is so hot

(this is all my mind can do to avoid thinking about madness and bk and sprouting a huge boner)


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Avoid is a really cool word. Only seen you and Daisy use it (hot).



Daisy's Zephyr, her previous account was banned.


----------



## MemphisX3

MrsGamp said:


> Ah poor Big Red.
> I've read Junky recently but never Naked Lunch. Junky was ... odd. I wonder what Burroughs was trying to say ... aside from  "nothing as such" (inclined to be his pose in this book) .
> 
> Was rather startling, the extent to which this autobiographical effort (Junky) completely avoided any mention of his wife until about two thirds through, and then only once.
> 
> Did he just sort of never go near her death (y'know, the Willian Tell game thing)?


Junky sucked. Burroughs is very overrated and his works only got popular because it was the "underbelly" content of his time.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> Daisy's Zephyr, her previous account was banned.


One hot milf if Ive ever seen one


----------



## MemphisX3

Burroughs was the edge lord of his time.


----------



## MrsGamp

MemphisX3 said:


> Junky sucked. Burroughs is very overrated and his works only got popular because it was the "underbelly" content of his time.


Well, yeah. Gotta agree with you, actually. Reading Junky was like being cornered by a terribly boring guy who's sure he's fascinating because he's on DRUUHHGS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Junky sucked. Burroughs is very overrated and his works only got popular because it was the "underbelly" content of his time.


I loved Naked Lunch but that's just me.  

It was an incredibly harrowing read and I wouldn't recommend most people attempt to read something like that.

What kind of novels do you like to read man?


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I loved Naked Lunch but that's just me.
> 
> It was an incredibly harrowing read and I wouldn't recommend most people attempt to read something like that.
> 
> What kind of novels do you like to read man?


Lately I have stuck to philosophy and psychology. Trying to get into Plato and socrates. Gonna start "the republic" soon. I read it a few months back but I didnt retain any of it.

The laws of attraction
How to win friends and influence people
The 48 laws of power
The games we play
The human animal
Edit: the art of war
I read a some Grisham last year but he wa getting boring

The brethren
The racketeer
The reckoning

I am also big into music and crime biographies. In the last year I have read:

The black hand
Blood in the fields
Confessions of a cartel hitman
El narco


----------



## MemphisX3

I cant really do fiction. I stick to irl shit.


A few of the books were audiobooks though and it's difficult for me to retain the same amount of into as actual reading


----------



## MemphisX3

I recently read ice berg slim's "pimp" and it's in the same nature as Burroughs just gritty underground shit with no spectacular writing but I found it to be a good, exciting read


----------



## MemphisX3

If you enjoy being a cynical, manipulative piece of shit you should check out the 48 laws of power and "prince" bu machiavelli


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I loved Naked Lunch but that's just me.
> 
> It was an incredibly harrowing read and I wouldn't recommend most people attempt to read something like that.
> 
> What kind of novels do you like to read man?


OH Lotsa shit! 
In the vein of Burroughs (pun not intended) I like Hubert Selby Junior - Last Exit to Brooklyn is one of the most harrowing things I've read.
But since you have intrigued me about the Lunch, might download it from B-ok ... Have been trying to get back into philosophy lately but shit, my heads too full of pills to deal with Hegel or Marx or even Zizek ...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't like manipulating people.

It's cruel.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

very cool selection of reading material imo

i would post what i read but i do that ad nauseam


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> OH Lotsa shit!
> In the vein of Burroughs (pun not intended) I like Hubert Selby Junior - Last Exit to Brooklyn is one of the most harrowing things I've read.
> But since you have intrigued me about the Lunch, might download it from B-ok ... Have been trying to get back into philosophy lately but shit, my heads too full of pills to deal with Hegel or Marx or even Zizek ...


i think last exit is something I was told I should read once.  

I am a fan of Schopenhauer, Camus.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> I don't like manipulating people.
> 
> It's cruel.


Yea, reading both books gave me a real sickening feeling. None the less they are extremely good reads. Those books are on a lot of politicians and CEOs favorites list. 

It will also open your eyes on how NOT to be manipulated and what to look for


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


> It will also open your eyes on how NOT to be manipulated and what to look for



True.

I think i have an ability to manipulate people, but i sort of keep it in my back pocket. Learned it from being manipulated from my dad or watching too many movies!


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think last exit is something I was told I should read once.
> 
> I am a fan of Schopenhauer, Camus.


I dont know either of those people.  Should I look them up?


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> True.
> 
> I think i have an ability to manipulate people, but i sort of keep it in my back pocket. Learned it from being manipulated from my dad or watching too many movies!


When I got sober I was still really bad at manipulating people. I seriously had to consciously stop myself. Years of drugs sharpened that skill which was also in me from watching my parents and manipulating them and teachers and GFs in my younger years.


I no longer indulge in predatory behavior.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

MemphisX3 said:


> I no longer indulge in predatory behavior.



For me, my thing is, i don't _go out of my way_.

Therefore i do not consider myself a predator.

Also i am largely non violent. Especially when sober.

I don't like vengeful people. Like my exs, a lot of them i was like, "rude" to, and shit. They always doubled what i did and threw it in my face. Not hot at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lots of  to you guys

im just eating like a mofo and having beers


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can see how being a drug addict would temporarily make one a sociopath. It makes a lot of sense TBH.


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> For me, my thing is, i don't _go out of my way_.
> 
> Therefore i do not consider myself a predator.
> 
> Also i am largely non violent. Especially when sober.
> 
> I don't like vengeful people. Like my exs, a lot of them i was like, "rude" to, and shit. They always doubled what i did and threw it in my face. Not hot at all.


Predatory behavior isnt specifically violence. 

You dont have to go to them. Predators set up traps all the time. The internet is one of their best tools.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I dont know either of those people.  Should I look them up?


Camus wrote about meaning of life/absurdism extensively.  Shopenhauer is a long-winded German philosopher and would bore most readers.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I don't like manipulating people.
> 
> It's cruel.


Agreed, its a weakness of character.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuck internet meanies.

I want to see people face to face.

Most people think i'm a cop for how i present myself.

That said, most people like me when we meet. I would hope that's the case with everyone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh that didn't answer your question (beer before noon does this to me) uhmm Camus wrote The Myth of Sisyphus.  I would read it yes.  Very engaging / stimulating read.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Fuck internet meanies.
> 
> I want to see people face to face.
> 
> Most people think i'm a cop for how i present myself.
> 
> That said, i'm not intimidating. I just have this "can't be fucked" attitude.
> 
> That's an invitation to try me i guess. LOL.


lol you would probably make a hot dirty cop though

the whores would love you


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol you would probably make a hot dirty cop though
> 
> the whores would love you



you worship too many kids..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you worship too many kids..


if you knew what my love life was like IRL you wouldn't be saying that

i have a thing for *sad dads*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> if you knew what my love life was like IRL you wouldn't be saying that
> 
> i have a thing for *sad dads*



it rubs the lotion on it's skin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> it rubs the lotion on it's skin


ITS DOES NOT NEED AN APOSTRAPHE

</grammar nazi>


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ITS DOES NOT NEED AN APOSTRAPHE
> 
> </grammar nazi>



if I WANT


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> </grammar nazi>



how about stalin grammar

br0


----------



## Shady's Fox

shaka danceee

i love this track


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> how about stalin grammar


You just got some real ass wisdom in you. Just like when you said that infamous thing that I put in my signature "all goths are gay."


----------



## BK38

I have this spidey bro I just let chill in my room with his little web and this fly flew into my room today was annoying the fuck outta me. I tried to chase it out of the room but it just kept buzzing around like an asshole. But then it flew into the web and it was awesome watching my bro just spin that little fuck into a cocoon to eat. Thanks spidey bro.


----------



## BK38

I miss NL....................................... I wanna go clubbing on some quality X again, god damn it, I miss those good times. This was the viral hit going on when I first moved there 5 years ago:


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> how about stalin grammar
> 
> br0


Forget a period, get the gulag !


----------



## MrsGamp

Aargh fuck. It's 5.30 am. I hate my flat. Yet again I feel I've lost everyone and everything. It's amazing how no amount of repetition makes this mood any less nasty. It's still good as new.
Please indulge me: this IS "the abyss". I look so awful at the moment. It's vain, I know. Also I've been knocking back at least a bottle of wine a day, every day, for about 3 months. I guess it's not irreparable ... Sleep, eat, less booze...no-one who has last night's stale plonk for breakfast, plus a cigarette, before sinking back into bullshit land under the blankets until need for more booze is critical .... er, messy sentence. Start again.
Start again. No-one who Iives like this is going to be crackling with energy, or looking very well.
Get up, get up! What for? Why?
There's nothing to do but "tidy" my shitty flat. which is really only a squat - un-carpeted floors, rooms missing doors, ex-partners crap still everywhere..it'll still look like shit whether tidied or not. Even my cat's divorced me and taken up with the neighbour...
Haven't seen my daughter since January. She is 17. My poverty, combined with her father's disgusting manoeuvres (eg, stopped bring her to see me four years ago to evade paying me child support, all in defiance of court orders etc _but shut up let's not get into the family court shit!!!! )         _

The other day my lovely daughter rang me for the first time in ages and I was too scared to answer, because I didnt want her to sound how flat and dead I felt. I just couldn't imagine what I could say to her. Yet she's my fucking daughter, whom I brought up entirely alone until she was 6!

It is ridiculous.

I need employment, that's what I really need. For last two years have been completely unemployed, and about 8 months of the two years have been spent in hospital. Since 2017, I've broken both my arms, my toe, a finger, and most recently my knee. The latter happened during fight with ex - oh, it's too horrible to go into, that angle. He didn't break the knee - I did it trying to climb down balcony from 3rd floor, but I was running away from him. I was lucky to only get a broken knee - it was a 50 foot fall! In hospital I was told repeatedly how lucky I was to be neither dead nor a quadriplegic.

What am I doing with this second chance?

Pissing it away and fucking about.

I NEED a JOB.

Can anyone advise me as to how to get into something like content-writing? I realis this particular prose effort (assuming anyone's still reading) is crap, of course. But I have written one book (ten years ago!) plus quite a few articles, and more recently, some quasi-blogging which occasionally people like. I'm good with copywriting, have some experience in advertising. Prepared to settle for humble $$$. Don't care if I get no acknowledgement.

It's more about the OBLIGATION. I need the obligation. I need to have people expecting me to get shit done or else. I need a reason to get outta bed!!!'

Suggestions of any sort are welcome. Even seedy ones, like writing other people's Uni essays (I have PhD).... creating dating profiles for busy professionals (?..master/slave contracts? did one year of law!) ..,.health and beauty ....captions for cat porn ...,yoga ... reviews of all of the above, fake testimonials ...

Thanks ..,,


----------



## DopeM

Tl;Dr

I bet this isn't something a little IV diamorphine couldn't fix?


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> I have this spidey bro I just let chill in my room with his little web and this fly flew into my room today was annoying the fuck outta me. I tried to chase it out of the room but it just kept buzzing around like an asshole. But then it flew into the web and it was awesome watching my bro just spin that little fuck into a cocoon to eat. Thanks spidey bro.


Spidey Bros are my fav Bros.


Thankfully we don't get the brown recluse / black widow types up this way often


----------



## MrsGamp

DopeM said:


> Tl;Dr
> 
> I bet this isn't something a little IV diamorphine couldn't fix?


If thou takes up my woe in this vein, with light jests
of fabled physic, this then be thy pleasure, 
Convey it hence in full measure, but think me imperious not
If say to ye, brave thane, that my words become me 
As my wounds. They smack of honor NOT!
All this the world knows,,yet none knows well:
to shun the heaven that leads men to this hell

Ps I tried to keep it in iambic pentameter for you, lovey. It's pretentious but there's worse things than being pretentious.


----------



## MrsGamp

Mine brother just called to say he left stash of Dex here in an empty cigarette box. Guided by his voice on the phone I've just torn my place to pieces, broken several ornaments, knocked a fingernail off, and gone through the trash (in case -  in a fuckheaded gesture, I'd lost my mind and decided to chuck empty cig boxes in the trash - it's a destructive habit I've got, trying to put rubbish in bins).

I love him but WHY can't he keep his shit in a nice plastic jar with a childproof lid? Typically he puts his shit (as in drugs) inside other shit (as in rubbish) .... empty match boxes, empty cig cartons, the bottom of bags with holes .... Have offered him medicinal jars, but he spurns them. Claims that cops are more like to question him about a pill jar, but it'll all be cool bananas when they see 50 or 100 grubby tablets rolling around the bottom of his backpack ...plus empty baggie.

This actually did happen to him once. He'd passed out on some pissy mattress in the "red light district". When he awoke in 43 degree heat  (105, in American), two red cop faces were bearing down on his, asking: "this your ganja mate?" and waving cannabis at him. Well yeah, my bro said, and then cops are like, "this all you got mate?".
It wasn't  all my brother had by any means.To his horror they attacked his bag which had huge stash of un prescribed Dex and Endone, just rattlin' loose, plus the deal bags they'd come in: one marked "D" and the other "Oxy"

To his bafflement, far from asking questions, cops got busy putting the Dex and  Endone BACK in the deal-bags for him, making comments like, "you're gonna lose your meds mate ... be more careful eh?"

And that was that,  "on way your mate", "take it easy", "it's all good" ....

He's never recovered from this. It seems to have proven to him that putting yer stash IN a secure containers - particularly a pill bottle - is a dubious move that will attract cops' animosity.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You'll be fine.


----------



## SS373dOH

You dont know that Maddy.

The lassie is digging through the trash for shitty dex and it sounds like she's acquired an alcohol dependency..


----------



## MrsGamp

SS373dOH said:


> You dont know that Maddy.
> 
> The lassie is digging through the trash for shitty dex and it sounds like she's acquired an alcohol dependency..


Well, a lotta people do think Dex is shitty. But to me it's gold. I don't know if it's my age, or the gear these days, but the few forays I've had into "meth" have been pathetic. The last time I had some I felt, for about half an hour, much the same as I would've after a few Sudafed. Then I just felt nauseated and threw up in a taxi.

When I was a young un, in the late 90s, it wasn't meth: it was "speed" or whizz. And it it was brilliant. Smooth lovely high, not dribbling shit, no aggro ... Just feeling really calm and focused and alert in a good way. You had brilliant conversations. You were poised. You could do shit like learn how to play chess, or even a guitar. You didn't have much of a comedown after. "Speed" like this, even back then, was a bit more expensive that "meth" but incomparably better. Never saw anyone make a cunt of themselves by getting violent or looking spooky or talking shit.

What happened  to the "speed"/"whizz" of this era?

Anyhow, "shitty" as Dex may seem, I'd rather pay for those than this alleged "meth". Actually I'd pay NOT to take meth.


----------



## DopeM

I love the "what happened to *insert substance*" posts.


The answer is almost always:  "nothing, you just became a POS junkie"


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> What if I typed it with a gay face


Great.  I turned another one it seems.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> I love the "what happened to *insert substance*" posts.
> 
> 
> The answer is almost always:  "nothing, you just became a POS junkie"




Hello darkness my old friend

I come to talk to you again


I can't even sing in my head the next bit as  Simon and Garfunkel can hit the high notes only a eunuch should.




Me loves u u Bob Saget 


That is all


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Man ya'll know earlier i wrote something about  a couple beers would be nice
neighbor stopped by to smoke and brought a few beers.
make it happen words are strong
do we know how others follow what we say to gain something? please - myself included - be careful... look what happened when everyone followed the bible (no offense it was misrepresented and "whitewashed"). this is used used as an example. it is now a worldwide phenom and the most known example. 
words
life
death
shits real folk
always


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MrsGamp said:


> Well, a lotta people do think Dex is shitty. But to me it's gold. I don't know if it's my age, or the gear these days, but the few forays I've had into "meth" have been pathetic. The last time I had some I felt, for about half an hour, much the same as I would've after a few Sudafed. Then I just felt nauseated and threw up in a taxi.
> 
> When I was a young un, in the late 90s, it wasn't meth: it was "speed" or whizz. And it it was brilliant. Smooth lovely high, not dribbling shit, no aggro ... Just feeling really calm and focused and alert in a good way. You had brilliant conversations. You were poised. You could do shit like learn how to play chess, or even a guitar. You didn't have much of a comedown after. "Speed" like this, even back then, was a bit more expensive that "meth" but incomparably better. Never saw anyone make a cunt of themselves by getting violent or looking spooky or talking shit.
> 
> What happened  to the "speed"/"whizz" of this era?
> 
> Anyhow, "shitty" as Dex may seem, I'd rather pay for those than this alleged "meth". Actually I'd pay NOT to take meth.


Speed and meth are 2 completely different drugs.

Amphetamine vs methamphetamine. 

Cbf going there.


----------



## MrsGamp

DopeM said:


> I love the "what happened to *insert substance*" posts.
> 
> 
> The answer is almost always:  "nothing, you just became a POS junkie"



POS - Pissy Old Sissy???

Anyway it was different substance. If it hadn't been a different drug, why did everyone start speaking in reverent tones about how shit hot "ice" was? Before making total cunts of themselves for years on end, quite often.
Like "maaaattee! Finally getting my shit together eh?" (as they plunge needle in) "Anyway am seeing me kids and got a job interview coming' up, and shit, I've got a law degree and a medical degree - sort of - so next time ya need a friend in court .... Aw mate, see, I teach the lawyers. That's cos I'm employed by Relapse House, where I fuckin met Cheryl and shit ... Yeh, I'm gunna be a dad. S'all good. Been a fucking saga but mate, time to put away childish things, ya know? AHH SHIT sorry mate BUM RUSH eh ... Just gotta do a shit ..." (moans) "ah fuck just overwhelmed by wave of  new fresh new insights...give us yer undiesFuck me mate. Shittin yer pants. Dirty dog, fuck ya..."
(Ambles off leaving used fit on bathroom floor).


----------



## MrsGamp

Yeah I get that ... Just never come across anyone selling "amphetamine" any more.


✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Speed and meth are 2 completely different drugs.
> 
> Amphetamine vs methamphetamine.
> 
> Cbf going there.


----------



## Erich Generic

cunts


----------



## MrsGamp

Erich Generic said:


> cunts


Methhead responds to being called a cunt:
"Hey ya dog. Ya wanna fuckin punch on mate? I seen you outside my house on me cameras ya dog. Whats up with pinching one of me fucken thongs? What's that about? You been a dog and I'm gunna waste ya, fucken mongrel ... hey remember when me dad clocked ya? Back in the day mate, back in the day .....Fuuuuuckk Bum Rush......Cheryl told me ya fingered her, but that's cool ... What a woman but she ain't fucken worth it." ( wanders off smelling like faeces). "CHERYL! Ya fucken tattooed slut!"


----------



## MrsGamp

P


MrsGamp said:


> POS - Pissy Old Sissy???
> 
> Anyway it was different substance. If it hadn't been a different drug, why did everyone start speaking in reverent tones about how shit hot "ice" was? Before making total cunts of themselves for years on end, quite often.
> Like "maaaattee! Finally getting my shit together eh?" (as they plunge needle in) "Anyway am seeing me kids and got a job interview coming' up, and shit, I've got a law degree and a medical degree - sort of - so next time ya need a friend in court .... Aw mate, see, I teach the lawyers. That's cos I'm employed by Relapse House, where I fuckin met Cheryl and shit ... Yeh, I'm gunna be a dad. S'all good. Been a fucking saga but mate, time to put away childish things, ya know? AHH SHIT sorry mate BUM RUSH eh ... Just gotta do a shit ..." (moans) "ah fuck just overwhelmed by wave of  new fresh new insights...give us yer undiesFuck me mate. Shittin yer pants. Dirty dog, fuck ya..."
> (Ambles off leaving used fit on bathroom floor).


ps don't get me wrong not all meth freaks are like this. But a shitload of them are. There's a couple having a fight in my car park even as I type ..


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> I cant really do fiction. I stick to irl shit.
> 
> 
> A few of the books were audiobooks though and it's difficult for me to retain the same amount of into as actual reading


I just got my first audiobook thinking it would be a breeze, but I agree it's more difficult to retain the information.  I end up replaying the chapters multiple times.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

w01fg4ng said:


> I end up replaying the chapters multiple times.


I do this with books, gotta reread every page.
Sucks as it takes a week to read a novel that most can read in a dat or two.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would re-read Atlas Shrugged, Crime and Punishment, War and Peace, and The Count of Monte Cristo but I'm too depressed.


----------



## devilsgospel

I've been cancelled everyone, please return to your normally scheduled programming

My free trial of purgatory has expired and I can't make any new email accounts


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would re-read Atlas Shrugged, Crime and Punishment, War and Peace, and The Count of Monte Cristo but I'm too depressed.


ah yes. know exactly how you feel .... have been wanting to read Atlas Shrugged for ages, even though the Fountainhead annoyed me on more levels than I'd thought I could be annoyed. but all teenage girls love the rape bit. well, if they're straight. my daughter, now 17, was originally "totally gay" at 14, now she's "bi", seems to worship exclusively male pop stars (good taste too!) but seems to have had flings only with girls...bless her.
sorry felt an urge to talk about her. haven't seen her in ages .


----------



## MrsGamp

ps captain h, re War and Peace? Decent translation ESSENTIAL. Get the Penguin one. xxxx


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> Camus wrote about meaning of life/absurdism extensively.  Shopenhauer is a long-winded German philosopher and would bore most readers.


sorry to bring everything back to sex, but my very first boyfriend announced we'd never have sex because, as a Shopenhaurian, he was determined to conquer "the will", and live more or less like a monk. it lasted about 3 months. eventually I seduced him. I was the virgin too, not him... anyway I was very lucky to have such a nice first experience. but does it sound like "contemptuous female" attitude on my part when I say that even as an utterly  naive virgin, I really didn't think the Schopenhaur thing would stick. I knew that in the contest of "will" between Shopenhaeur and myself, Shopenhaeur would lose.


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> sorry to bring everything back to sex, but my very first boyfriend announced we'd never have sex because, as a Shopenhaurian, he was determined to conquer "the will", and live more or less like a monk. it lasted about 3 months. eventually I seduced him. I was the virgin too, not him... anyway I was very lucky to have such a nice first experience. but does it sound like "contemptuous female" attitude on my part when I say that even as an utterly  naive virgin, I really didn't think the Schopenhaur thing would stick. I knew that in the contest of "will" between Shopenhaeur and myself, Shopenhaeur would lose.


ps besides he was a shocking hypocrite. Shopenhauer I mean. He was a gourmand, a piss artist, and reportedly fucked anything with a pulse...


----------



## w01fg4ng

MrsGamp = Gloomp on meth


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> P
> 
> ps don't get me wrong not all meth freaks are like this. But a shitload of them are. There's a couple having a fight in my car park even as I type ..


ps hope meth character wasn't offensive ...it's an Australian thing. Thats what assholes on meth are like in Australia. The men and the women.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> ps captain h, re War and Peace? Decent translation ESSENTIAL. Get the Penguin one. xxxx


I forget the one I read but it was so beautiful ...

let me look at my pdf's

atlas shrugged is like sooo good...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> ps besides he was a shocking hypocrite. Shopenhauer I mean. He was a gourmand, a piss artist, and reportedly fucked anything with a pulse...


that um unfortunately sounds like me 100%


----------



## SS373dOH

MrsGamp said:


> Well, a lotta people do think Dex is shitty. But to me it's gold. I don't know if it's my age, or the gear these days, but the few forays I've had into "meth" have been pathetic. The last time I had some I felt, for about half an hour, much the same as I would've after a few Sudafed. Then I just felt nauseated and threw up in a taxi.
> 
> When I was a young un, in the late 90s, it wasn't meth: it was "speed" or whizz. And it it was brilliant. Smooth lovely high, not dribbling shit, no aggro ... Just feeling really calm and focused and alert in a good way. You had brilliant conversations. You were poised. You could do shit like learn how to play chess, or even a guitar. You didn't have much of a comedown after. "Speed" like this, even back then, was a bit more expensive that "meth" but incomparably better. Never saw anyone make a cunt of themselves by getting violent or looking spooky or talking shit.
> 
> What happened  to the "speed"/"whizz" of this era?
> 
> Anyhow, "shitty" as Dex may seem, I'd rather pay for those than this alleged "meth". Actually I'd pay NOT to take meth.


I hope you have a prescription. Drugs are bad for you, and most likely in your case, illegal. Sober up lassie.


----------



## devilsgospel

I wonder what kind of demon I'll be in Hell. I think I'll get a good performance review from my time here, so hopefully one of like the lower circles ya know? Heresy sounds fun. 

Might have to bump up my numbers a little bit with the time in simulation hell I still have rn.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MrsGamp said:


> Yeah I get that ... Just never come across anyone selling "amphetamine" any more.




It's a fucking shame, bikie speed would go down a treat.

I know the ingredients of the old proper are where they need to be but most cunts just make for their own use.  arsehole.


Week 3 again a d it's the worst, cravings galore but I'm over it and too many drug seeking/ turning a blind eye to be fun here.


Fuxk this  joint.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

devilsgospel said:


> I wonder what kind of demon I'll be in Hell. I think I'll get a good performance review from my time here, so hopefully one of like the lower circles ya know? Heresy sounds fun.
> 
> Might have to bump up my numbers a little bit with the time in simulation hell I still have rn.




Stop turning me on devil


----------



## 6am-64-14m

had to go to my quiet place for a while today. It was grounding and healthy for this old chap. 
@✿Dai₷y✿ maybe next time I undress here and post nudes. OK? No? Yes? WGAF? I like being nude in nature.


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I forget the one I read but it was so beautiful ...
> 
> let me look at my pdf's
> 
> atlas shrugged is like sooo good...


Hey fuck it! when I finally get home I'll download that mofo ! (Atlas Shrugged).
How to get home ?????
Am trapped at my dad's shitehole, somewhat stressed because for ANZAC day he's asked his mate over ... and completely ignored him. He's so obsessed with some "system" he's worked out for winning lotto that he will speak of NOTHING ELSE. His "system" involves filling out about 70 forms per week. So he DOES nothing else, and TALKS of nothing else ...upshot: I've been entertaining his friend solo for 3 hours. Which is fine ... except I got no sleep last night, unwisely hit the wine (yeah, big fucking shock!) and now my act is swiftly unravelling. 
I lost it while trying to pick up rubbish in front of Dads friend because  I discovered two desiccated ex-critters under a chair - a dead rat and remnants of a bird. Had shit fit and knocked a microwave off the said chair (why is a filthy broken microwave perched on a sort of antique pouffe in the middle of the lounge?) - anyway microwave was full of abominable brown fluid which got in me, and also on George (Dads friend).
Then brother emerges to say his friend Rob is "taking him out". Rob is a cab driver who flogs shite to my brother, and vice versa. Desperate to escape, I asked: could I have lift to train station at least? No, says Liam (brother). Why not? Because Rob will sleaze all over you incessantly. Me: bollocks, he never so much as looks at me. Liam: He asked me for a picture of your tits. Me: don't care, get me OUT!

In other words brother is up to no good with our shared dealer. I said, hey, let me come, he'll give me cred. Brother admitted he's recently got cred for himself under aegis of getting cred for ME.

So I've got a debt to dealer I didn't even know about. 

Liam fled, practically screaming with terror because I followed him and saw Rob, car, while bullshitty situation on wheels literally.

intrigued by tits story, I waved. Rob waved back.


----------



## MrsGamp

WHOLE b





MrsGamp said:


> Hey fuck it! when I finally get home I'll download that mofo ! (Atlas Shrugged).
> How to get home ?????
> Am trapped at my dad's shitehole, somewhat stressed because for ANZAC day he's asked his mate over ... and completely ignored him. He's so obsessed with some "system" he's worked out for winning lotto that he will speak of NOTHING ELSE. His "system" involves filling out about 70 forms per week. So he DOES nothing else, and TALKS of nothing else ...upshot: I've been entertaining his friend solo for 3 hours. Which is fine ... except I got no sleep last night, unwisely hit the wine (yeah, big fucking shock!) and now my act is swiftly unravelling.
> I lost it while trying to pick up rubbish in front of Dads friend because  I discovered two desiccated ex-critters under a chair - a dead rat and remnants of a bird. Had shit fit and knocked a microwave off the said chair (why is a filthy broken microwave perched on a sort of antique pouffe in the middle of the lounge?) - anyway microwave was full of abominable brown fluid which got in me, and also on George (Dads friend).
> Then brother emerges to say his friend Rob is "taking him out". Rob is a cab driver who flogs shite to my brother, and vice versa. Desperate to escape, I asked: could I have lift to train station at least? No, says Liam (brother). Why not? Because Rob will sleaze all over you incessantly. Me: bollocks, he never so much as looks at me. Liam: He asked me for a picture of your tits. Me: don't care, get me OUT!
> 
> In other words brother is up to no good with our shared dealer. I said, hey, let me come, he'll give me cred. Brother admitted he's recently got cred for himself under aegis of getting cred for ME.
> 
> So I've got a debt to dealer I didn't even know about.
> 
> Liam fled, practically screaming with terror because I followed him and saw Rob, car, while bullshitty situation on wheels literally.
> 
> intrigued by tits story, I waved. Rob waved back.


ps brown fluid got ON me, not IN me. And Rob's cab is of course a "bullshitty situation on WHEELS", not "whiles".


----------



## SS373dOH

MrsGamp said:


> Hey fuck it! when I finally get home I'll download that mofo ! (Atlas Shrugged).
> How to get home ?????
> Am trapped at my dad's shitehole, somewhat stressed because for ANZAC day he's asked his mate over ... and completely ignored him. He's so obsessed with some "system" he's worked out for winning lotto that he will speak of NOTHING ELSE. His "system" involves filling out about 70 forms per week. So he DOES nothing else, and TALKS of nothing else ...upshot: I've been entertaining his friend solo for 3 hours. Which is fine ... except I got no sleep last night, unwisely hit the wine (yeah, big fucking shock!) and now my act is swiftly unravelling.
> I lost it while trying to pick up rubbish in front of Dads friend because  I discovered two desiccated ex-critters under a chair - a dead rat and remnants of a bird. Had shit fit and knocked a microwave off the said chair (why is a filthy broken microwave perched on a sort of antique pouffe in the middle of the lounge?) - anyway microwave was full of abominable brown fluid which got in me, and also on George (Dads friend).
> Then brother emerges to say his friend Rob is "taking him out". Rob is a cab driver who flogs shite to my brother, and vice versa. Desperate to escape, I asked: could I have lift to train station at least? No, says Liam (brother). Why not? Because Rob will sleaze all over you incessantly. Me: bollocks, he never so much as looks at me. Liam: He asked me for a picture of your tits. Me: don't care, get me OUT!
> 
> In other words brother is up to no good with our shared dealer. I said, hey, let me come, he'll give me cred. Brother admitted he's recently got cred for himself under aegis of getting cred for ME.
> 
> So I've got a debt to dealer I didn't even know about.
> 
> Liam fled, practically screaming with terror because I followed him and saw Rob, car, while bullshitty situation on wheels literally.
> 
> intrigued by tits story, I waved. Rob waved back.


Only word I read was tits.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lottery addiction is real and i'm sorry they think they have a "system".  That's quite sad.  

Odds are so stacked against you and most lottery winners are not happy/productive people.  Black hole.  

So sad.  

I'm gonna play with my FAT BODY and lay down next to someone I just had awesome sex with... because LIFE IS UPSETTING ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I BET YOU YOUTUBE PREMIUM WAS A MAN'S IDEA

*death to the men*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to know the gender of whoever created YOUTUBE PRIME so I know what side of the gender wars to fight on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's almost 2 in the morning and I can't sleep

he's like SNOREEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I can't seem to enjoy alcohol the same way

and no hypnotic benzos

and the suicidal thoughts are still in my head but i have good shatter and strong pot so imma smoke that shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

INHALEs


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> lottery addiction is real and i'm sorry they think they have a "system".  That's quite sad.
> 
> Odds are so stacked against you and most lottery winners are not happy/productive people.  Black hole.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> I'm gonna play with my FAT BODY and lay down next to someone I just had awesome sex with... because LIFE IS UPSETTING ME


There actually is an algorithm for the lottery cards though but you would need to be working in a shop that sold them and watching the serial numbers on the rolls and individual cards. A person in my town figured out this system and although never won super big money he won for like 10 weeks in a row. £100-500 prizes. He was sacked when they found out so not worth it in the long run obviously.


----------



## MrsGamp

Captain.Heroin said:


> lottery addiction is real and i'm sorry they think they have a "system".  That's quite sad.
> 
> Odds are so stacked against you and most lottery winners are not happy/productive people.  Black hole.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> I'm gonna play with my FAT BODY and lay down next to someone I just had awesome sex with... because LIFE IS UPSETTING ME



The saddest thing of all in a way is Dad is retired calculus professor and has written textbooks on probability and statistics.

yet even I, with my pretty average IQ and total maths amnesia, can see the futility.

He's always loved gambling. Today I said fuck lotto, get a laptop and play online bridge. Least it's not just brute luck. Or (re Dad's "system") a delusion probably supported by his refusal to wear reading glasses (he didn't even know which number was meant to be "power ball" or what numbers he was betting on until me bro started helping him fill out the bastards...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I loves me some donna summer... have to share


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> There actually is an algorithm for the lottery cards though but you would need to be working in a shop that sold them and watching the serial numbers on the rolls and individual cards. A person in my town figured out this system and although never won super big money he won for like 10 weeks in a row. £100-500 prizes. He was sacked when they found out so not worth it in the long run obviously.


UH YES WORTH IT IN THE LONG RUN I HATE WORKING
5000 pounds is like

nothing to sneeze at

PAPA NEEDS SOME DRUGS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> The saddest thing of all in a way is Dad is retired calculus professor and has written textbooks on probability and statistics.
> 
> yet even I, with my pretty average IQ and total maths amnesia, can see the futility.
> 
> He's always loved gambling. Today I said fuck lotto, get a laptop and play online bridge. Least it's not just brute luck. Or (re Dad's "system") a delusion probably supported by his refusal to wear reading glasses (he didn't even know which number was meant to be "power ball" or what numbers he was betting on until me bro started helping him fill out the bastards...




you seem like a sweetie 

welcome 2 the abyssssssssss

i am so drunk but need more booze and more caloric intake

i'm listening to black metal and need to get more


----------



## MrsGamp

hey sounds vile ... sorry you are having crappy time with bestial snoring partner...I hope not truly suicidal! It's so hard to tell ...my Mum committed suicide 7 years ago .. frequently told me she wanted to die and even said she'd been practicing hanging herself. I didn't buy it. And what's worse I frequently told her to shut up/get fucked/ say shit like "as if you'd ever kill yourself ...might entail having to leave me something in your will".

I'm disgusted with myself. And increasingly worry, as did Mum sometimes, about how my evil and selfishness will look to God, if I ever meet up with him/her.
Mostly I'd like to see my Mum when I snuff it. I try to convince myself this may be possible ...anyway upshot: suicide is a sure fire way of destroying other people - it's not a "victimless" act. But am sure you know this.

Hope your friend pipes down and you sleep well, and thanks for reminding me about Atlas Shrugged. Which I am oddly keen to read when I get off this train.
QUOTE="Captain.Heroin, post: 14812294, member: 117635"]
it's almost 2 in the morning and I can't sleep

he's like SNOREEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I can't seem to enjoy alcohol the same way

and no hypnotic benzos

and the suicidal thoughts are still in my head but i have good shatter and strong pot so imma smoke that shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

INHALEs
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_I love him though _and he knows it.

He has my heart.  I have his.  It's this sick myth/fiction I'm living out I don't even wanna be in my body. 

Life is just endless suffering and I WANT MY DRUGS DAMN ITttttttttttttt *bangs head on wall*

IF I HAD THE RIGHT DRUGS I WOULD BE OK WITH THE WAY THINGS ARE

instead of drinking beers

at 0330 on a saturday night

A SATURDAY NIGHT

i was partying so hard this year I WAS HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE, MAN........ and this lockdown shit is like worse than THE DISEASE MANnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MrsGamp said:


> hey sounds vile ...


oh please stick around, your story was very saddening

it'll be ok 

i'm sure there's a lot of hurt on all sides, you don't have to let the grief consume you

i used to tell my ex he'd die of alcoholism and i was right

and i really hate how i would tell him that but i was right....  sighhh

thanks for sharing though i feel closer to people even though we are miles apart and shit.........


<--- NEED [[{hypnotic}]]BENZOS NOwww

877 PILLS NOW call NOWWWWWwww


----------



## 6am-64-14m

here comes the sun....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Damn I love this... carly is just ok with me... not like mazzy star, though.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Happy Sunrise you fuckers!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ohh the memories of the daz.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SunriseChampion said:


> Happy Sunrise you fuckers!



Happy Saturday.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Happy Saturday!!

I


----------



## Shady's Fox

Positivity, music, life.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Oh, trust me, I'm still choons til the sun go elsewhere.


----------



## DopeM

Monicas!  

Truly nothing better than a sunrise.  Puts most sunsets to shame.


----------



## devilsgospel

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Stop turning me on devil



Lust it is then  write me a good reference for the big man downstairs


----------



## MrsGamp

Shit. You have ... well you have my interest! 
My fuckwitted ex -who
btw has broken both my arm and my leg plus half throttled to
me to death several times ... is playing Saturday Sadist with me. 
Or maybe just doesn't give a shit.
My brother is running up debts with drug dealer and saying "it's for my sister". 
I know I'll feel like dying tomorrow but right now I don't give a shit.
There  must be better people around. 
There must be better shit to do. 
Fuck, though ...hurts...


Captain.Heroin said:


> _I love him though _and he knows it.
> 
> He has my heart.  I have his.  It's this sick myth/fiction I'm living out I don't even wanna be in my body.
> 
> Life is just endless suffering and I WANT MY DRUGS DAMN ITttttttttttttt *bangs head on wall*
> 
> IF I HAD THE RIGHT DRUGS I WOULD BE OK WITH THE WAY THINGS ARE
> 
> instead of drinking beers
> 
> at 0330 on a saturday night
> 
> A SATURDAY NIGHT
> 
> i was partying so hard this year I WAS HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE, MAN........ and this lockdown shit is like worse than THE DISEASE MANnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MrsGamp

Serious faith and belief in the human spirit is the ultimate intolerable heresy.





devilsgospel said:


> I wonder what kind of demon I'll be in Hell. I think I'll get a good performance review from my time here, so hopefully one of like the lower circles ya know? Heresy sounds fun.
> 
> Might have to bump up my numbers a little bit with the time in simulation hell I still have rn.


----------



## MrsGamp

Sheeit. wish you lived in my building, I'd give you some oxazepam ...you don't do you? No. You don't. it's not even half right at night here...





Captain.Heroin said:


> oh please stick around, your story was very saddening
> 
> it'll be ok
> 
> i'm sure there's a lot of hurt on all sides, you don't have to let the grief consume you
> 
> i used to tell my ex he'd die of alcoholism and i was right
> 
> and i really hate how i would tell him that but i was right....  sighhh
> 
> thanks for sharing though i feel closer to people even though we are miles apart and shit.........
> 
> 
> <--- NEED [[{hypnotic}]]BENZOS NOwww
> 
> 877 PILLS NOW call NOWWWWWwww


----------



## OpiateKiller

Didn't sleep a wink (; oh well whatcha gonna do. 

The night is darkest just before the dawn


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I forget the one I read but it was so beautiful ...
> 
> let me look at my pdf's
> 
> atlas shrugged is like sooo good...


Never took you for a rand enjoyer


----------



## DopeM

MrsGamp said:


> POS - Pissy Old Sissy???
> 
> Anyway it was different substance. If it hadn't been a different drug, why did everyone start speaking in reverent tones about how shit hot "ice" was? Before making total cunts of themselves for years on end, quite often.
> Like "maaaattee! Finally getting my shit together eh?" (as they plunge needle in) "Anyway am seeing me kids and got a job interview coming' up, and shit, I've got a law degree and a medical degree - sort of - so next time ya need a friend in court .... Aw mate, see, I teach the lawyers. That's cos I'm employed by Relapse House, where I fuckin met Cheryl and shit ... Yeh, I'm gunna be a dad. S'all good. Been a fucking saga but mate, time to put away childish things, ya know? AHH SHIT sorry mate BUM RUSH eh ... Just gotta do a shit ..." (moans) "ah fuck just overwhelmed by wave of  new fresh new insights...give us yer undiesFuck me mate. Shittin yer pants. Dirty dog, fuck ya..."
> (Ambles off leaving used fit on bathroom floor).


Lol the "put away childish things" is such a good biblical line.

I had some court ordered friend who always used that one.  "When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. For now we see in a mirror, darkly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known"


----------



## DopeM

MrsGamp said:


> If thou takes up my woe in this vein, with light jests
> of fabled physic, this then be thy pleasure,
> Convey it hence in full measure, but think me imperious not
> If say to ye, brave thane, that my words become me
> As my wounds. They smack of honor NOT!
> All this the world knows,,yet none knows well:
> to shun the heaven that leads men to this hell
> 
> Ps I tried to keep it in iambic pentameter for you, lovey. It's pretentious but there's worse things than being pretentious.


Are you sure it's not just @Bill "bubble hash" Shake a Spear Chucking ninja?


----------



## MrsGamp

DopeM said:


> Are you sure it's not just @Bill "bubble hash" Shake a Spear Chucking ninja?


Nah. I make no claims for its clarity, erudition, entertainment value or worthiness in any direction ...but it did welcome at least the idea of intravenous dilaudid as a panacea for my ills. At least. No less than dilaudid would do it. No less! and No more ... apart from "more" as in "more and more and more and more" ... 
Aargh. My ex-boyfriend and brother had sex. I've never felt like such a pile of runny yellow shit...


----------



## DopeM

That's hawt

And a dilly shot is a dilly gained iirc.


----------



## MrsGamp

DopeM said:


> Lol the "put away childish things" is such a good biblical line.
> Glad you liked!
> I had some court ordered friend who always used that one.  "When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. For now we see in a mirror, darkly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known"


----------



## DopeM

Im drinking shrooms tea & vodka seltzer before 10 am anyone care to guess where those day ends?

My dad's got 10:1 on police call.

Outdoor sex in a public park (with a tree) is 5:1 which might increase odds of number 1


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Im drinking shrooms tea & vodka seltzer before 10 am anyone care to guess where those day ends?
> 
> My dad's got 10:1 on police call.
> 
> Outdoor sex in a public park (with a tree) is 5:1 which might increase odds of number 1


protips:

be sure to get your nut off before going out in public or the sexual component of the trip may result in indecency charges

I learned this by getting off twice before combining NDTITL and shrooms and going out in public

I was rubbing my body and looking in the face like I was having a dissociative/stimulating/psychedelic out of full body orgasm and everyone who made eye contact with me was liek "oh yeah I'll have what he's having" NO YOU DON'T WANT THIS IT'S TOO MUCH.... had I not jerked off to completion TWICE before I would have totes sprouted a boner in public and played with it....

but what you're doing sounds good brah I'd totes go with that

have fun and enjoy the colors


----------



## schizopath

Damn my internet connection is still barely working.


----------



## schizopath

You are everything or nothing at all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

@mal3volent 

he said he LOVES me

 

called me papi a few times it was thrilling

boner ACTIVATED

then I fucked him some more and it was very hot.  on/off for 10 hours. 

I can't help my boner


----------



## schizopath

It was about time for you to hear some good news


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> @mal3volent
> 
> he said he LOVES me
> 
> 
> 
> called me papi a few times it was thrilling
> 
> boner ACTIVATED
> 
> then I fucked him some more and it was very hot.  on/off for 10 hours.
> 
> I can't help my boner



muy caliente , well excepts the love part


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm alright w/ the love part I can take it IN STRIDE now and not overboard it. 

And idc if he's just playing me for my dick. 

fast forward when covid19 lockdown over an d I'm all like HE LEFT MEeeeeeeeeeeee

im gonna watch news and eat ice cream and cry about how thin i was...


----------



## MemphisX3

God damn I miss the days when BL folks talked about women, and banging pussy and partying with broads and what not.


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> Damn I love this... carly is just ok with me... not like mazzy star, though.


Clouds in my coffee atm.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> broad


Love this word. English language truly has some gems.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Love this word. English language truly has some gems.


Describe Finnland to me


----------



## euphoricc

SO I DECIDED TO SAY F IT AND GET HIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ===============================``~_~``=============================================================================                                   YES 100/MG SUBLOCADE--------------------3 MG KLONOPIN -1800MG OF GABAPENTIN AND DABSSSS


----------



## euphoricc

euphoricc said:


> SO I DECIDED TO SAY F IT AND GET HIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ===============================``~_~``=============================================================================                                   YES 100/MG SUBLOCADE--------------------3 MG KLONOPIN -1800MG OF GABAPENTIN AND DABSSSS


AAHAHAHAHAH IM NUTS BLUE LIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Describe Finnland to me


One of the hardest languages in the world (BUT THE CHILDREN IN FINLAND SPEAK IT TOO SO IT CANT BE HARD!),Yeah maybe but every word has 30 possible different endings.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> protips:
> 
> be sure to get your nut off before going out in public or the sexual component of the trip may result in indecency charges
> 
> I learned this by getting off twice before combining NDTITL and shrooms and going out in public
> 
> I was rubbing my body and looking in the face like I was having a dissociative/stimulating/psychedelic out of full body orgasm and everyone who made eye contact with me was liek "oh yeah I'll have what he's having" NO YOU DON'T WANT THIS IT'S TOO MUCH.... had I not jerked off to completion TWICE before I would have totes sprouted a boner in public and played with it....
> 
> but what you're doing sounds good brah I'd totes go with that
> 
> have fun and enjoy the colors



I don't get any sexual component from mushrooms at all, it makes me feel too alien.  My body feels like a giant mushroom, or the Earth itself.  Sex is the farthest thing from my mind on mushrooms, I'm not sure it would even work.



schizopath said:


> One of the hardest languages in the world (BUT THE CHILDREN IN FINLAND SPEAK IT TOO SO IT CANT BE HARD!),Yeah maybe but every word has 30 possible different endings.



And here I thought English was confusing.  How the fuck do you guys communicate?  How do you determine which meaning is being used?  is it purely context clues?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get any sexual component from mushrooms at all, it makes me feel too alien.  My body feels like a giant mushroom, or the Earth itself.  Sex is the farthest thing from my mind on mushrooms, I'm not sure it would even work.


LSD is normally the "more sexual experience" for me.

Trust me you mix mushrooms with the right NDTITL, you're going to be popping a boner.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get any sexual component from mushrooms at all, it makes me feel too alien.  My body feels like a giant mushroom, or the Earth itself.  Sex is the farthest thing from my mind on mushrooms, I'm not sure it would even work.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought English was confusing.  How the fuck do you guys communicate?  How do you determine which meaning is being used?  is it purely context clues?


By grunts. Its mostly context and also the area changes the language A LOT. Like the people here in north talk with h on every word and in east they put Ä in every word.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> One of the hardest languages in the world (BUT THE CHILDREN IN FINLAND SPEAK IT TOO SO IT CANT BE HARD!),Yeah maybe but every word has 30 possible different endings.


Nah I'm talking about flora, fauna, landscapes and shit


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> I don't get any sexual component from mushrooms at all, it makes me feel too alien.  My body feels like a giant mushroom, or the Earth itself.  Sex is the farthest thing from my mind on mushrooms, I'm not sure it would even work.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought English was confusing.  How the fuck do you guys communicate?  How do you determine which meaning is being used?  is it purely context clues?


Fucking on shrooms is tops.


----------



## schizopath

Madness remember last fall when you said to me that psychopaths live through their lies? That shit made me knew it.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shrooms have a tendency to hit that "primal" switch in my brain.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Shrooms have a tendency to hit that "primal" switch in my brain.


Definitely. Lsd is way more fun, shrooms have no chill.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Definitely. Lsd is way more fun, shrooms have no chill.


I find it the complete opposite.

I can take shrooms and trip and sleep that same night. I can relax and have a chill night on shrooms with minimal mind fuckery and my body recovers after that sleep. It also erases or resets my anxiety.

With LSD I have to make sure I have the next 72 hours free (rare). Because I'll be up for 36 and if I'm lucky it will take another 36 to sleep and recover. I'll trip for god damn 12 hours and my teeth will hurt from grinding and I'm jus exhausted. It doesnt help with my anxiety. Dont get me wrong it's a good time but god damn.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah I'm talking about flora, fauna, landscapes and shit


Its half tundra where I live.. Beatiful landscapes, alot of green. The town I live in has 20k people so just the perfect amount.


----------



## BK38

Today I woke up in my pajamas of sorts (just sweat pants), took a shower and then got dressed into another pair of sweatpants because there was no point in getting dressed to go outside. Fucking Quarentine days...


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Its half tundra where I live.. Beatiful landscapes, alot of green. The town I live in has 20k people so just the perfect amount.


I saw my years first rabbit yesterday. It was completely white, I was just smoking a cig and its ears picked me up so he stopped. After that I stopped and waited it to recognize that I wasnt a threat which it soon did and continued.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Casandra, Kintana, Kiana, your mama, Brandy, and Sandy, Mandy, Melissa, Rachel, and Candy, Jessica, Sarah, Jaquilin, Kelly, Kristina, Jasmine, Crystal, Maria, Madisson


----------



## Erich Generic

brady, michelle


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Erich Generic said:


> brady, michelle









**sad history**

dnd


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Its half tundra where I live.. Beatiful landscapes, alot of green. The town I live in has 20k people so just the perfect amount.


The perfect amount for what....a high school football game?!


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> The perfect amount for what....a high school football game?!



that's ur mom pussy size iirc


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> The perfect amount for what....a high school football game?!


Perfect amount for a city to live in. I lived in a city of 150k people before I lived in  a village and now I prefer small towns.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> that's ur mom pussy size iirc


That doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Shady's Fox

*insert' tarzan.mp3***

eeeniaaaaa blaweja23gp1k2319203i1f32

it's a credit card btw

life safe

iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Perfect amount for a city to live in. I lived in a city of 150k people before I lived in  a village and now I prefer small towns.


I personally couldn't do it.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

so underrated

can i have a pg 13 day


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> I personally couldn't do it.


What a lovely thing to say, I often use this too. Byt I begun to appreciate less people after living in a shit apartment in the big city. Lesser the people, the better.


----------



## schizopath

Schizopaths favorite words? "brutal anal".


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Schizopaths favorite words? "brutal anal".



We got hit with a poll, bro, by a troll, though
We're smoking Marlboroughs on the whole, yo - down to the butt using glycerol on nonexistent wounds we got from Kick Pushing with J. Cole
Women on birth control getting our sausage roll - *Cut clit with kryptonite from sticking out dicks in charcoal*


----------



## Erich Generic

anonymity ANAL


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

No one posting anything?


----------



## MemphisX3

Why do you guys limit your anal so much


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> No one posting anything?


That's just not possible. You would need bigger propellers


----------



## thujone

What sphinx of cement and aluminum bashed open their skulls and ate up their brains and imagination?
Moloch! Solitude! Filth! Ugliness! Ashcans and unobtainable dollars! Children screaming under the stairways! Boys sobbing in armies! Old men weeping in the parks!
Moloch! Moloch! Nightmare of Moloch! Moloch the loveless! Mental Moloch! Moloch the heavy judger of men!
Moloch the incomprehensible prison! Moloch the crossbone soulless jailhouse and Congress of sorrows! Moloch whose buildings are judgment! Moloch the vast stone of war! Moloch the stunned governments!
Moloch whose mind is pure machinery! Moloch whose blood is running money! Moloch whose fingers are ten armies! Moloch whose breast is a cannibal dynamo! Moloch whose ear is a smoking tomb!
Moloch whose eyes are a thousand blind windows! Moloch whose skyscrapers stand in the long streets like endless Jehovahs! Moloch whose factories dream and croak in the fog! Moloch whose smoke-stacks and antennae crown the cities!
Moloch whose love is endless oil and stone! Moloch whose soul is electricity and banks! Moloch whose poverty is the specter of genius! Moloch whose fate is a cloud of sexless hydrogen! Moloch whose name is the Mind!
Moloch in whom I sit lonely! Moloch in whom I dream Angels! Crazy in Moloch! Cocksucker in Moloch! Lacklove and manless in Moloch!
Moloch who entered my soul early! Moloch in whom I am a consciousness without a body! Moloch who frightened me out of my natural ecstasy! Moloch whom I abandon! Wake up in Moloch! Light streaming out of the sky!
Moloch! Moloch! Robot apartments! invisible suburbs! skeleton treasuries! blind capitals! demonic industries! spectral nations! invincible madhouses! granite cocks! monstrous bombs!
They broke their backs lifting Moloch to Heaven! Pavements, trees, radios, tons! lifting the city to Heaven which exists and is everywhere about us!
Visions! omens! hallucinations! miracles! ecstasies! gone down the American river!
Dreams! adorations! illuminations! religions! the whole boatload of sensitive bullshit!


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> That's just not possible. You would need bigger propellers


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> What sphinx of cement and aluminum bashed open their skulls and ate up their brains and imagination?
> Moloch! Solitude! Filth! Ugliness! Ashcans and unobtainable dollars! Children screaming under the stairways! Boys sobbing in armies! Old men weeping in the parks!
> Moloch! Moloch! Nightmare of Moloch! Moloch the loveless! Mental Moloch! Moloch the heavy judger of men!
> Moloch the incomprehensible prison! Moloch the crossbone soulless jailhouse and Congress of sorrows! Moloch whose buildings are judgment! Moloch the vast stone of war! Moloch the stunned governments!
> Moloch whose mind is pure machinery! Moloch whose blood is running money! Moloch whose fingers are ten armies! Moloch whose breast is a cannibal dynamo! Moloch whose ear is a smoking tomb!
> Moloch whose eyes are a thousand blind windows! Moloch whose skyscrapers stand in the long streets like endless Jehovahs! Moloch whose factories dream and croak in the fog! Moloch whose smoke-stacks and antennae crown the cities!
> Moloch whose love is endless oil and stone! Moloch whose soul is electricity and banks! Moloch whose poverty is the specter of genius! Moloch whose fate is a cloud of sexless hydrogen! Moloch whose name is the Mind!
> Moloch in whom I sit lonely! Moloch in whom I dream Angels! Crazy in Moloch! Cocksucker in Moloch! Lacklove and manless in Moloch!
> Moloch who entered my soul early! Moloch in whom I am a consciousness without a body! Moloch who frightened me out of my natural ecstasy! Moloch whom I abandon! Wake up in Moloch! Light streaming out of the sky!
> Moloch! Moloch! Robot apartments! invisible suburbs! skeleton treasuries! blind capitals! demonic industries! spectral nations! invincible madhouses! granite cocks! monstrous bombs!
> They broke their backs lifting Moloch to Heaven! Pavements, trees, radios, tons! lifting the city to Heaven which exists and is everywhere about us!
> Visions! omens! hallucinations! miracles! ecstasies! gone down the American river!
> Dreams! adorations! illuminations! religions! the whole boatload of sensitive bullshit!


Fuck, any god is good but not Moloch please.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Fuck, any god is good but not Moloch please.


No more children raped or sacrificed in the name of Moloch please, is that too much to ask?


----------



## thujone

pshaw, choosy beggar you are


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## thujone

UNLEASH THE INNER BOOMER


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> pshaw, choosy beggar you are


Based on my understanding the elite worship Moloch as the devil or something like that. SAY NO TO MOLOCH!


----------



## MemphisX3

There is only one true god. And that is Lord Infamous master of the 6, owner of roaming souls.

All praise to him

Omen


----------



## thujone

schizopath said:


> Based on my understanding the elite worship Moloch as the devil or something like that. SAY NO TO MOLOCH!



supposedly it's a big owl made of machinery that feeds on human sacrifice and deep state illuminati types worship at the bohemian grove where they gather for pagan bacchanals


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> it's a big owl made of machinery



Made in China?


----------



## MemphisX3

thujone said:


> supposedly it's a big owl made of machinery that feeds on human sacrifice and deep state illuminati types worship at the bohemian grove where they gather for pagan bacchanals


That sounds super fun tbh


----------



## thujone

schizopath said:


> Made in China?



It's a prototype for the Huawei 5G Coronaviral Emitter


----------



## thujone

MemphisX3 said:


> That sounds super fun tbh



in the 9 out of 10 people enjoy gang rape sort of way, sure


----------



## schizopath

The 5g in me is you?!?


----------



## schizopath

Huh, why gangrape? I dont want to share all the fun.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Huh, why gangrape? I dont want to share all the fun.


Poor Richard Chase couldnt have an orgasm in normal sex
indicating an "unusual amount" of ejaculations.


----------



## thujone

i like my sex how i like my ice cream, vanilla with some chocolate and pink with some red bits in it


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## thujone

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> i like my sex how i like my ice cream, vanilla with some chocolate and pink with some red bits in it


I occasionally stare down people who show interest in me like "you want this??"


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I occasionally stare down people who show interest in me like "you want this??"


After that I normally feel shame and think about doing some drugs


----------



## thujone

nobody who wants you is good enough for you. c'est la vie


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> nobody who wants you is good enough for you. c'est la vie


Exactly, cause deep down I think Im not enough (atleast often). Luckily I dont always feel that way.


----------



## MsDiz

Just stepped in a pile of fucking nettles! Fuck nettles man! Fuck them to hell!

my feet! Boooo!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> I find it the complete opposite.
> 
> I can take shrooms and trip and sleep that same night. I can relax and have a chill night on shrooms with minimal mind fuckery and my body recovers after that sleep. It also erases or resets my anxiety.
> 
> With LSD I have to make sure I have the next 72 hours free (rare). Because I'll be up for 36 and if I'm lucky it will take another 36 to sleep and recover. I'll trip for god damn 12 hours and my teeth will hurt from grinding and I'm jus exhausted. It doesnt help with my anxiety. Dont get me wrong it's a good time but god damn.




Definitely agree about the time commitment.  But for me, mushrooms are emotionally raw and wild, quite a rollercoaster, not something to take on a whim.  Whereas I can rely on LSD to produce a good-natured, positive experience.


----------



## schizopath

Its like Im not enough to the people I want, but Im more than enough to the people who want me.

Unless I also like them then theres a middle ground.


----------



## thujone

if you ever find yourself feeling lonely... adderall can keep you awake long enough for the shadow people to come keep you company


----------



## schizopath

thujone said:


> if you ever find yourself feeling lonely... adderall can keep you awake long enough for the shadow people to come keep you company


Do also some datura and have a fucking orgy with them


----------



## thujone

i want to try it but in the city you try and experiment with feral lifestyle and they throw you in the drunk tank


----------



## schizopath

I want to have an orgy with shadow people too. Sounds like something I would enjoy alot.


----------



## thujone

one thing's for sure, there's no chance the shadow people would feed you to moloch. other gods, though...


----------



## MsDiz

An orgy sounds amazing about now. Who’s setting it up!? Where’s a middle country we can meet?


----------



## thujone

I vote for Iceland because the climate agrees with me, there's nothing sexier than goosebumps and stiff nipples


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> An orgy sounds amazing about now. Who’s setting it up!? Where’s a middle country we can meet?


Switzerland would be good for that. There was a lounge thread titled "Bluelight Orgy" last fall.


----------



## MsDiz

Sounds awesome, glad I’ve arrived before it’s properly organised.

Switzerland is pretty sick, snowboarding and climbing will keep me happy and an orgy before bed. Excellent. Let’s arrange it.


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Sounds awesome, glad I’ve arrived before it’s properly organised.
> 
> Switzerland is pretty sick, snowboarding and climbing will keep me happy and an orgy before bed. Excellent. Let’s arrange it.


Take your son with you so people can play with him after theyre done with the fucking.


----------



## Erich Generic

thank god for caffeine and nicotine and wellbutrin


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Take your son with you so people can play with him after theyre done with the fucking.


Omg! No! He’s going to his dads! I wanna fun time free of responsibilities damnit! I deserve it!! Don’t I? Eh? Hmm? Huh? What?


----------



## Erich Generic

who are we to tell you wat you deserve hun


----------



## SunriseChampion

schizopath said:


> One of the hardest languages in the world (BUT THE CHILDREN IN FINLAND SPEAK IT TOO SO IT CANT BE HARD!),Yeah maybe but every word has 30 possible different endings.



I still haven't fully mastered French verb conjugation and whatever the hell German is trying to be and you come at me with this? Fml.


----------



## BK38

Why was I not informed of this orgy in the works? *tuts*


----------



## schizopath

SunriseChampion said:


> I still haven't fully mastered French verb conjugation and whatever the hell German is trying to be and you come at me with this? Fml.


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Why was I not informed of this orgy in the works? *tuts*


There’s an orgy in the works. Consider yourself informed.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> There’s an orgy in the works. Consider yourself informed.



I'm just waiting to see who's signing on for it so I can make an informed decision about if I'm going


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I'm just waiting to see who's signing on for it so I can make an informed decision about if I'm going


Oh I see.. so the fact I’m going isn’t enough... I see how this is..... pahhhhhh....


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I'm just waiting to see who's signing on for it so I can make an informed decision about if I'm going


In the thread all the ladies loved either anal or bdsm


----------



## SunriseChampion

schizopath said:


>



Wtf is a vigit? That's not French.

That's it, I've decided....I'm never even trying to learn Finnish. Fuck it, that's way above my pay grade.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh I see.. so the fact I’m going isn’t enough... I see how this is..... pahhhhhh....



Yeah, maybe I don't wanna share! haha


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> In the thread all the ladies loved either anal or bdsm



Anal has never really appealed to me. A little BDSM on the other hand...


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> Wtf is a vigit? That's not French.
> 
> That's it, I've decided....I'm never even trying to learn Finnish. Fuck it, that's way above my pay grade.


German is super easy to learn! I can teach you Irish if you wish also. Dia duit mo chara.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Anal has never really appealed to me. A little BDSM on the other hand...


Anal is a way of life


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Erich Generic

tiny chat is better than discord


----------



## BK38

"Anal is a way of life" - Schizopath, 2020


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> German is super easy to learn! I can teach you Irish if you wish also. Dia duit mo chara.



German is super easy to learn?!  Clearly I've been doing it wrong. And don't Celtic swear at me. 

I think I'm stuck with Romance and Slavic languages because of having learnt French and Czech fluently at a young age. Italian came easy to me in secondary. German in university? Not so much.

Finnish? Fuck no.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## SunriseChampion

Shady's Fox said:


>



Not the hero we needed but the hero we deserved.


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> German is super easy to learn?!  Clearly I've been doing it wrong. And don't Celtic swear at me.
> 
> I think I'm stuck with Romance and Slavic languages because of having learnt French and Czech fluently at a young age. Italian came easy to me in secondary. German in university? Not so much.
> 
> Finnish? Fuck no.


Im learning Croatian at the moment. Quite like the language actually. I learnt a good bit in October when I was there but want to be able to converse properly when I go back this year. Some amazing deep water solo climbs there and I wanna interact with the Croatian climbing community better.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MsDiz

Also, German is really easy to learn. I learnt it in about 5 months. But then I lived with a pile of Germans who spoke it every day and rarely talked English to me so it was a necessity.


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> Im learning Croatian at the moment. Quite like the language actually. I learnt a good bit in October when I was there but want to be able to converse properly when I go back this year. Some amazing deep water solo climbs there and I wanna interact with the Croatian climbing community better.



You're a climber?! 

Me too; let's be friends!

I'd love to go to Croatia. The coastline is beautiful.


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> You're a climber?!
> 
> Me too; let's be friends!
> 
> I'd love to go to Croatia. The coastline is beautiful.


It’s INCREDIBLE, honestly dude, the climbing is unreal too. Where you from? What grade do you climb? I’ve put up a shit load of routes in Ireland. Climbing is one of my favourite hobbies, after surfing.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Anal is a way of life


I don't know what I would do w/o guys asses.

I HEARD KIM JONG FATTY DIED YAYAYAYAYAAYAYAYYAYAYAYAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shady's Fox

am b0reDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

xD


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s INCREDIBLE, honestly dude, the climbing is unreal too. Where you from? What grade do you climb? I’ve put up a shit load of routes in Ireland. Climbing is one of my favourite hobbies, after surfing.



I'm from southern Ontario, born and raised and stuck. Though I have an EU passport so I guess I could go get stuck in Croatia instead.
I started climbing three years ago and have only done some bouldering outdoors on camping trips, otherwise have climbed gym only. I can manage 5.11s and like V3 or V4 in bouldering.

I think the 5.11 would be a 6b+ to 7a. I've only done top roping though. My climbing partners all quit on me before I could go in for lead climbing....still hoping to get that under my belt soon after the plague fucks off though.

I love it....it's fun as hell and damn great exercise.


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> I'm from southern Ontario, born and raised and stuck. Though I have an EU passport so I guess I could go get stuck in Croation instead.
> I started climbing three years ago and have only done some bouldering outdoors on camping trips, otherwise have climbed gym only. I can manage 5.11s and like V3 or V4 in bouldering.
> 
> I think the 5.11 would be a 6b+ to 7a. I've only done top roping though. My climbing partners all quit on me before I could go in for lead climbing....still hoping to get that under my belt soon after the plague fucks off though.
> 
> I love it....it's fun as hell and damn great exercise.


Ah it’ll be no bother to you. We only have trad here so I’m gonna assume you’re meaning sport climbing. That’s a good start and sorry about your shit climbing partners. Go regularly to a climbing gym and you’ll soon make some new friends to climb with. And yes, Croatian islands are amazing to get stuck on.


----------



## Shady's Fox

THINK OF DA CHILD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Climbing


TRIGGERED

because I'm in lockdown and can't get the fuck out of here

 climbing


----------



## Shady's Fox

this piano, god fuckin dammit.

Cut that trance, play with the velocity. 

you get a 10++ track.

Insane synth.

i am gonna remix this shit

i have to talk to them tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the handgun to a goldfish thing really trips my mind brah

she is like

too happy to kill a goldfish


----------



## BK38

Someone say climbing?











LOVE IT. Even with my dodgy shoulder. This is me climbing in S. China


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> China


SOCIAL DISTANCING


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> SOCIAL DISTANCING



XENOPHOBIA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Don't mind me I'm just a MELTING SNOWFLAKE praying or kim jong un's death


----------



## BK38

Also, that was pre-covid...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> XENOPHOBIA


----------



## Shady's Fox

but then i think why should i do this

when i have this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I put SHADY music on

so I can feel VIOLATED

in my EAR CANALS

because THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE

[chinavirus]


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I put SHADY music on
> 
> so I can feel VIOLATED
> 
> in my EAR CANALS
> 
> because THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE
> 
> [chinavirus]



don't piss yourself

i have taste, haha


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Someone say climbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT. Even with my dodgy shoulder. This is me climbing in S. China



ohhhh you get better all the time...

A tyrolean traverse I set up and me climbing with friends at fairhead in Ireland.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when shademusic faded out i put my shit back on


omg

please

voidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
where are the sausages


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> ohhhh you get better all the time...
> 
> A tyrolean traverse I set up and me climbing with friends at fairhead in Ireland.


I HAVE A STORY I CAN'T SHARE


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> And yes, Croatian islands are amazing to get stuck on.



I was kind of planning on maybe moving to Spain. You been there?  Spain v Croatia, what do you think?


----------



## schizopath

Damn I really wish it was sunday, Id be getting ketamine tomorrow. Now I have to wait one more day till I can go for an UFOTRIPPING.


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> I was kind of planning on maybe moving to Spain. You been there?  Spain v Croatia, what do you think?


Croatia all day every day. Been to Spain loads, it doesn’t touch croatia. Croatians are nicer than the Spanish, the country is cleaner. It’s all around amazing.


----------



## Shady's Fox

SunriseChampion said:


> I was kind of planning on maybe moving to Spain. You been there?  Spain v Croatia, what do you think?



Every city's nice, you need cheese, that's all she wrote.


----------



## MsDiz

Oh and my climbing claim to fame. Met and hung with this guy who was AWESOME!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SunriseChampion said:


> I was kind of planning on maybe moving to Spain. You been there?  Spain v Croatia, what do you think?


If I had a choice, I'd go CROATIA because BEAUTIFUL.  Spain is beautifully underpopulated though.


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> Croatia all day every day. Been to Spain loads, it doesn’t touch croatia. Croatians are nicer than the Spanish, the country is cleaner. It’s all around amazing.



Yeah, eh?  Interesting. Yeah, I'd be closer to my family in Croatia as well, so that's a bonus. This whole move to Europe is still a decade or so away so we'll see what's what then, but I'm intrigued. It's going to be hard losing my Spain obsession. I'm like a degen Englishman....stuck listening to Kool London, crushing pints, snorting M, and dreaming of Spain.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> Oh and my climbing claim to fame. Met and hung with this guy who was AWESOME!



Honnold's a great bloke. Where was that?

His film was awesome....I watched it in a local IMAX cinema....what was actually the first one in the world....and that film had me anxious as all hell.


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> Yeah, eh?  Interesting. Yeah, I'd be closer to my family in Croatia as well, so that's a bonus. This whole move to Europe is still a decade or so away so we'll see what's what then, but I'm intrigued. It's going to be hard losing my Spain obsession. I'm like a degen Englishman....stuck listening to Kool London, crushing pints, snorting M, and dreaming of Spain.


Nah, Spain is alright like but it’s not beautiful. Croatia is beautiful, the water is unreal, the climbing is unreal, the people are lovely, it has an amazing variety of islands and then countryside. I’d move there if I could, in a heartbeat.


----------



## SunriseChampion

PrincessDiz said:


> Nah, Spain is alright like but it’s not beautiful. Croatia is beautiful, the water is unreal, the climbing is unreal, the people are lovely, it has an amazing variety of islands and then countryside. I’d move there if I could, in a heartbeat.



Yeah, the Croation coast > Spanish coast, deffo. 
Why can't you move there?


----------



## MsDiz

SunriseChampion said:


> Honnold's a great bloke. Where was that?
> 
> His film was awesome....I watched it in a local IMAX cinema....what was actually the first one in the world....and that film had me anxious as all hell.


He came to climb at fairhead with us. He freesoloed some crazy hard climbs. He camped with us and was great fun. This was a year before his free solo in Yosemite.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@PrincessDiz 

Sorry if I cut you off but I wanna add you to my insect collection.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> @PrincessDiz
> 
> Sorry if I cut you off but I wanna add you to my insect collection.


Feel free


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Feel free



grab my hair

shake my head

like a blender

listen am sinkin in da floor while i write

what can you offer to my INSECT

collection

may i remind you that I don't fuck around, I really love animals.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

moths you see...

i have a thing for moths...

they need a certain light

purple

certain vibes, kissin their eyes


----------



## Erich Generic

you moth you lose


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> you moth you lose


moths and mosquitos should be fucking dead

useless trash animals imhe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Just got off.


hot

did you jerk it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Off work.

But i may later.


----------



## Erich Generic

I like all insects ashley

and im just saying that cuz ur avatar is giving me a raging boner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Off work.
> 
> But i may later.


....THAT'S HOT...

a man right after work or right after waking up = BEST TIME to go for that boner

TAKE NOTES LADIES.  Captain's gonna get you girls a MANS in your life.


----------



## Erich Generic

I am very homophobic

to say I don't rally know what the word means imhe u see


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> ur avatar is giving me a raging boner


I don't get this one a lot ttytt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I am very homophobic


like are you afraid she doesn't have a vagina until you see it

i know u GOTHS like the androgyny


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I am very homophobic








PREPARE FOR A 2 YEAR BAN
j/k

we want you to stick around a while erich

i like ur cutting edge honesty

just remember the rules honey bun (we have OTHERS WATCHING US)


----------



## Erich Generic

EIN GOTH

idiot


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> like are you afraid she doesn't have a vagina until you see it
> 
> i know u GOTHS like the androgyny


haha i had to look up that word


----------



## Erich Generic

u still making jerkoff noise music captham radio


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> haha i had to look up that word


iT'S LIEK I CAAN LOOK LIKE WHATEVER I WANT TO






@F.U.B.A.R. 

GEnERATION 37 GENDErS


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> ....THAT'S HOT...
> 
> a man right after work or right after waking up = BEST TIME to go for that boner
> 
> TAKE NOTES LADIES.  Captain's gonna get you girls a MANS in your life.



I could say anything to you, bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> jerkoff noise


i cum into the microphone and use that as a noise source


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I could say anything to you, bro.


lol

it helps when I have beer and cannabis in my system

because I don't have my benzos and I'm still not mentally well really this lockdown isn't good for ppl like me


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> i cum into the microphone and use that as a noise source


who's next for karokie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> who's next for karokie


it's OK i injected bleach ala OUR LOURDE AND SAVIOUR PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP

locking up the dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans

*locking them up in my heart    i love latino bois   *

i think djt wants to pin Mexico against China and see who wins.  And then grab the pussy of the winner.






in b4 reelected and I jump off a cliff


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> moths and mosquitos should be fucking dead
> 
> useless trash animals imhe



There are a lot of amazingly beautiful moths.  Where I live we have some as big as your hand, some of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am sinkin in da floor while i write


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's OK i injected bleach ala OUR LOURDE AND SAVIOUR PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP
> 
> locking up the dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans
> 
> *locking them up in my heart    i love latino bois   *


thats it that's the cure and microwave hand sanitizer for a chill buzz in the mean time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> There are a lot of amazingly beautiful moths.  Where I live we have some as big as your hand, some of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen.


oh that's right you think they have redeeming beauty

OK but like

INNER CITY moths where I AM TRYING TO BE AWAY from nature pls no

in nature = ok that's fine

they just creep me out something fierce.  It's like I don't fear offing myself but the feeling of a moth is like a really bad feel for me.  I don't know why. 

I've since learned most of my aversions/fears/learned behaviors can be "unlearned" and am in a process of dis-fixating on such things.  Maybe I'll take a high dose of psychs and let a moth walk on me and learn to not freak out too bad. 

I had a very ... valuable experience recently which really transformed me mentally but I'm still not well due to LOCKDOWNPANICCORONAVIRUSGONNAGETUuuuuuu






THEY PUT THE AntIGENS IN HIS ORANGE SPRAYTANMAChiNE


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's right you think they have redeeming beauty
> 
> OK but like
> 
> INNER CITY moths where I AM TRYING TO BE AWAY from nature pls no
> 
> in nature = ok that's fine
> 
> they just creep me out something fierce.  It's like I don't fear offing myself but the feeling of a moth is like a really bad feel for me.  I don't know why.
> 
> I've since learned most of my aversions/fears/learned behaviors can be "unlearned" and am in a process of dis-fixating on such things.  Maybe I'll take a high dose of psychs and let a moth walk on me and learn to not freak out too bad.
> 
> I had a very ... valuable experience recently which really transformed me mentally but I'm still not well due to LOCKDOWNPANICCORONAVIRUSGONNAGETUuuuuuu



Don't be scared, let them sing.

We aren't in movies, Cap. No, they aren't alien forces, no they aren't demon force.

They are wonderful creatures, kinda like Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i WOULD RATHER HAVE A MOTH TOUCH MY BODY THAN OUR PRESIDENT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> We aren't in movies, Cap.


yeAH BEACuse AT LEAST THE MOVIE IS reAL this is just a NIGHTMARE

new djt accuser comes forward HE DIDN'T KEEP HIS 6 FEET OF PERSONAL SPACE

TRIED TO SHAKE MY HAND






I WAS DISTURBED AND BOTHERED FOR YEARS AFTER THE INCIDENT






facts

i have been drinking for over 24 hours on/off now

mental state dissolving

TRIGGERED because i would rather have moths on my body than be stuck in lockdown
i would rather have moths on my body than DJT's hands
THE DOOM PUSSY IS CUMMING

29 beers left iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeAH BEACuse AT LEAST THE MOVIE IS reAL this is just a NIGHTMARE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRUMP / DOGE 2020 ™


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need food zomgggg

@mal3volent 

let's say he was real drunk and woke up lovin me and then ZZZ back to sleep sayin HE LURVE me
does that count

is that real

that's not much is it

that's a cold lover style colder than SHADY CAPTAiN rite

amirite

am I right to want more in life... because I do... I have a MALTYPE hottie ugh

I feel disgusted w/ myself WHY ISN'T 1 ENOUGH

i keep having this dream it's thick
i just keep playing with my dick 
thinking with it fighting with it
flying with it buying with it
scooped out my hope scoring the dope
this has a mirror it'll help you see your life clearer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal @mal3volent look what i found u at THE BUS STOP






and one for PAPA


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal @mal3volent look what i found u at THE BUS STOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for PAPA


I think I seen the first pic trailer to that movie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@CFC you the best 






needs more beer tho

why do i drink so much


----------



## Erich Generic

I could get banned for saying I'm homophobic 

even though if I'm maybe not?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I could get banned for saying I'm homophobic
> 
> even though if I'm maybe not?


No EG sweetie pie.  That is fine to say. 

I want you to keep posting we missed you for like a whole year BRAHHh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and then after the year ban I was like WHERE'S ERICHHHHhhhh


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that's right you think they have redeeming beauty
> 
> OK but like
> 
> INNER CITY moths where I AM TRYING TO BE AWAY from nature pls no
> 
> in nature = ok that's fine
> 
> they just creep me out something fierce.  It's like I don't fear offing myself but the feeling of a moth is like a really bad feel for me.  I don't know why.
> 
> I've since learned most of my aversions/fears/learned behaviors can be "unlearned" and am in a process of dis-fixating on such things.  Maybe I'll take a high dose of psychs and let a moth walk on me and learn to not freak out too bad.
> 
> I had a very ... valuable experience recently which really transformed me mentally but I'm still not well due to LOCKDOWNPANICCORONAVIRUSGONNAGETUuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEY PUT THE AntIGENS IN HIS ORANGE SPRAYTANMAChiNE




You really got your shit together and got lasting help, good stuff.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DON'T GO OUT FOR A PACK OF CIGARETTES AND BLACK EYELINER AND LEAVE ME AGAIN FOR OVER A YEAR

*my heart can't take that*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You really got your shit together and got lasting help, good stuff.


Drinking on/off for over 24 hours.  

ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> DON'T GO OUT FOR A PACK OF CIGARETTES AND BLACK EYELINER AND LEAVE ME AGAIN FOR OVER A YEAR
> 
> *my heart can't take that*


I was trying to find a Nelson from the Simpson's quote but failed, " I know he's coming back"


----------



## Erich Generic

alcohol is the unholy redeemer


----------



## DopeM

I read today that elixir is actual dingleberry juice squeezed fresh from the generics de eriche


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I was trying to find a Nelson from the Simpson's quote but failed, " I know he's coming back"


lol and everyone looks at him like "uhhhh he lost it" lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> alcohol is the unholy redeemer


PROMOTED TO BL AMBASSADOR


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> i WOULD RATHER HAVE A MOTH TOUCH MY BODY THAN OUR PRESIDENT



So would I, my good sir, so would I...

Actually we got a lot of luna moths here and one time one came and alighteth upon mine arm, and verily I was honored.








Erich Generic said:


> I could get banned for saying I'm homophobic
> 
> even though if I'm maybe not?



Reported for being bigoted against bigotry, ban incoming.


----------



## Erich Generic

toxic ban incoming


----------



## Erich Generic

moist of the threads are kinda shit


----------



## Xorkoth

Moist threads are my preference.  Much easier to slide into.


----------



## Erich Generic

this is like the old ttys thread?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Erich Generic said:


> this is like the old ttys thread?


moist shit sounds dank


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> this is like the old ttys thread?


it's specifically for ndtitl/dtitl/meltdowns and flirtation, in-faction fighting and political lobbying


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's specifically for ndtitl/dtitl/meltdowns and flirtation, in-faction fighting and political lobbying


this ones for u cap
Alright chumps, I'm up! Let's do this!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## w01fg4ng

Pool


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude who the fuck is that kid you keep spamming?

Lol.

@w01fg4ng


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> LSD is normally the "more sexual experience" for me.
> 
> Trust me you mix mushrooms with the right NDTITL, you're going to be popping a boner.


I can get pretty Randy on either but usually agree with your first statement

@Xorkoth 

That's interesting, I always find that the psilocybic (excuse me for the made up word) experience to be rather grounding / intra-emotionally enlightening.  Which is doubly interesting because I also feel the alien / earth / primordial thing.


@madness00 get yerself one of them there quantum googlesla reverse moving picture search units, harold although you may be more gord


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> Dude who the fuck is that kid you keep spamming?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> @w01fg4ng


Off the top of my head, it's the only movie I'd rate a perfect 10/10


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Staying Sober

I wasn't high until I started reading this thread. Lol I'm pretty sure that's what did it, after several doses of GHB beginning at 8:30, I was barely feeling a thing.  After a few pages of this thread,  I can barely type.  Thanks!


----------



## MemphisX3

If you're not with muddy waters you can gtfo


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Blowmonkey

Staying Sober said:


> I wasn't high until I started reading this thread. Lol I'm pretty sure that's what did it, after several doses of GHB beginning at 8:30, I was barely feeling a thing.  After a few pages of this thread,  I can barely type.  Thanks!


This thread is a lot more dangerous than that g, please be careful!


----------



## Staying Sober




----------



## devilsgospel

devilsgospel said:


> I've been cancelled everyone, please return to your normally scheduled programming
> 
> My free trial of purgatory has expired and I can't make any new email accounts





devilsgospel said:


> I wonder what kind of demon I'll be in Hell. I think I'll get a good performance review from my time here, so hopefully one of like the lower circles ya know? Heresy sounds fun.
> 
> Might have to bump up my numbers a little bit with the time in simulation hell I still have rn.



I almost forgot my dollar for Charon, or does he only accept coins? I'll grab both I don't want to be the dead shmuck who cant get a boat ride


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

^ Are you okay my bub?

Fuck this thread, love you though


----------



## thefirm

so the abyss turned from CH hell to a country club spiced up with blues occasionally?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> so the abyss turned from CH hell to a country club spiced up with blues occasionally?


the self is constantly changing, man

let the eye of satan guide you through the abyss...


----------



## Specified

Me and my family were on tv about a week ago


----------



## thefirm

is your family blonde and lives in a place called "the white house"?


----------



## Specified

Some of my family the rest of my family are cunts


----------



## thefirm

could you be more specific?


----------



## thefirm

btw get yourself a baby radio, so they can hear you too, never underestimate bisurveillance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> This is the place for:
> 
> emotional break downs







censored4babyjesus
*all i want is that special sum1 in my life and ppl have to invade everyone's 6 ft personal space like the whores they are

at least you can trust a whore









*


----------



## schizopath

If I ever find a woman who lets me facefuck her, I will instantly think shes a keeper.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> If I ever find a woman who lets me facefuck her, I will instantly think shes a keeper.


been with several guys who let me facefuck them and yea my brain goes to "instant keeper" status w/ that kinda mouth. 

*SIGHhGHhghGHhgHGHghhHHhhHHhhHHHhhhhh*

the depression overtakes me.... irl stuff kicking my ass again 

every ... fucking ... time


----------



## schizopath

Yea there was one girl who let me do that too. Me being me I fucked it up pretty fast.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It happens brah

I tell 'em YOU CAN SLAP/PUNCH ME IN THE LEG because I will get lost in the PLEASUREDOME

[euphorant overload]

i am so tired


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


>


Legit. Even the though process is pretty much the same, cause of the different but same brain wiring.


----------



## schizopath

Whats so funny, boy?
For fucks sake I just wanted to feel normal but even thats so fucking hard cause I aint got the right drugs.


----------



## Xorkoth

That feeling when you drank a bunch of alcohol to feel better and then you wake up the next day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

more irl shit to doooo oofuckmi


----------



## schizopath

Bored to tears. Like 4 hours logged on today and only lost money. Trying to borrow 1€ to buy me some energy drink but even that has proven to be quite a challenge. FUCK SUNDAYS TO DEATH!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol. Whats your favorite energy drink? Im a junkie.


----------



## schizopath

Monster energy the doctor.  Perfect mix of taste and "vitamines".


----------



## schizopath

Need drugs or atleast an energy drink for my composure! Yeah thats right!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Who's got the fucking best tits on bluelight? sorry this is not an intervention... candy canes coulda walked their selves to the store biiiitttcchh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Try Bang or Reign, @schizopath. 300mg caffeine.


----------



## schizopath

I dont go to bars anymore. Been threatened to get beaten like 5-10 times in there.

1. For my "authority"
2. because their girlfriends have enjoyed my company

Bars suck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Bored to tears. Like 4 hours logged on today and only lost money. Trying to borrow 1€ to buy me some energy drink but even that has proven to be quite a challenge. FUCK SUNDAYS TO DEATH!


that's why i like other games that are easier to grind for the in game currency imo

am gonna probably revert to that but am SOOoo fucking horned up can't keep my mind on vid games... mind on sex.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone play Deemo for phone? It's a rythim game like Guitar Hero but piano.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's why i like other games that are easier to grind for the in game currency imo
> 
> am gonna probably revert to that but am SOOoo fucking horned up can't keep my mind on vid games... mind on sex.


I should just make the jump to harder bosses. Sometimes they drop a load of money but it is what it is.

I cant take any drugs after monday so kinda bummed out. Well after my drug time on thurday I can!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I should just make the jump to harder bosses. Sometimes they drop a load of money but it is what it is.
> 
> I cant take any drugs after monday so kinda bummed out. Well after my drug time on thurday I can!


i can't believe i did vICP like a few months ago it was like... impossibly difficult.  but did it.


----------



## schizopath

Whats that?


----------



## MemphisX3

fuckpete said:


> so the abyss turned from CH hell to a country club spiced up with blues occasionally?


Country club spiced up with blues?


I mean.....sounds fucking awesome to me...


----------



## schizopath

Norman Bates da real og


----------



## BK38

Day 3 of sobriety is draggggggging on. I really should be sober for a week though I reckon. But coupled with this quarantine shit, it's difficult to ignore the allure of my boozy/Phenibut days. I'm thinking maybe I'll do some wine and Phenibut tmrw...maybe.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> Anyone play Deemo for phone? It's a rythim game like Guitar Hero but piano.


Have you ever gone to a Guitar Hero concert?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No but i won i GH competition in high school - $50.

Bought an eighth of danks.

Or, a "slice" as we called it. Of "headies".


----------



## w01fg4ng

Abbreviating Guitar Hero really changes how the conversation looks.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol, i had to urban dictionary that one.


----------



## DopeM

sewerslide.666mg said:


> this ones for u cap
> Alright chumps, I'm up! Let's do this!


Ambien shopping will get your mom.an alpaca


----------



## Shady's Fox

my hand is your backbone


----------



## schizopath

Who was the serial killer who felt more comfortable with the dead than living cause he had total control?


----------



## schizopath

Was it Dahmer


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Was it Dahmer



Yep, he was what you would consider a true necrophiliac.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Ed Gein?


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Yep, he was what you would consider a true necrophiliac.


Oh yeah. Gein was badly autistic not sure if he was also necrophiliac. Propably.


----------



## schizopath

I can make my emotions go away by making them logical therefore the truth therefore something to be accepted


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> I can make my emotions go away by making them logical therefore the truth therefore something to be accepted


he wore his mom torso and body type suit 
idk about the necro


----------



## schizopath

My ocd/schizoism tried to make me a necrophilic today. Luckily I resisted the urge but I feel its gonna come back later.


----------



## Blowmonkey

As long as you're not thinking of making skinlamps, you're gonna be fine.


----------



## schizopath

Mental illness da last boss


----------



## Asclepius

How many people have you fantasized about raping in SLR?

...Go!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On a scale of one to out if your mind, what percent of male men can pop a boner during uncalled for sex with a stranger?


----------



## schizopath

How many % of men had 50% of the time an erection in high school cause of ungodly testosterone levels?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> How many people have you fantasized about raping in SLR?
> 
> ...Go!!!!!!!!!1


I've never fantasized about raping anyone. I have participated in rape play. I think that a lot more men would rape women if there weren't any legal consequences.


----------



## schizopath

Second. What personality disorder gets hard when a person of another gender is crying?


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Second. What personality disorder gets hard when a person of another gender is crying?


Sadism, but it is no longer considered a mental illness


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OP put a 1 after all the exclamations.

Is that some cryptic meaning?


----------



## schizopath

What personality disorder is really fucking good on 1 on 1 but sucks at group shit?


----------



## Shady's Fox

No one man

because you know what?

all these virgins talk about is fuckin, fuckin left fuckin middle fuckin right

AND HOW THE FUCK...

could I be attracted to a stranger I will never meet?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Aaaaand Shady's here.

This is officially a shit posting thread.

Go.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck you. You propably had arranged marriage.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Fuck you. You propably had arranged marriage.



English 101



madness00 said:


> Aaaaand Shady's here.
> 
> This is officially a shit posting thread.
> 
> Go.



That's not true.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> AND HOW THE FUCK...
> 
> could I be attracted to a stranger I will never meet



Like daisy?


madness00 said:


> OP put a 1 after all the exclamations.
> 
> Is that some cryptic meaning?








She wants you to stick it in her pooper.


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> English 101



Whatever you are wrong in your assumption. There is one personality disorder who does that all the time.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> That's not true.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Blowmonkey said:


> Like daisy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants you to stick it in her pooper.




DAISY, you meant ZEPH

ye

she secretly loves me, that's all.

==

she would jump on me iirc


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> My ocd/schizoism tried to make me a necrophilic today. Luckily I resisted the urge but I feel its gonna come back later.


rember to use the curling iron, and a heated blanket if u go all out ...


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> Like daisy?


Borderline


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


> rember to use the curling iron, and a heated blanket if u go all out ...


They wouldnt even stop me if I was rambling.


----------



## Blowmonkey

wot u talkin to me m8???????///?1


Shady's Fox said:


> DAISY, you meant ZEPH
> 
> ye
> 
> she secretly loves me, that's all.
> 
> ==
> 
> she would jump on me iirc


I have a cap of that

*NSFW*:


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> They wouldnt even stop me if I was rambling.


I herd if you fuck a sheep back it up to a clif with velcro mitins and push.... so I was told


----------



## Shady's Fox

Blowmonkey said:


> wot u talkin to me m8???????///?1
> 
> I have a cap of that


----------



## schizopath

Animals are like children, simply too innocent for my tastes. Dead people however are quiet.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> On a scale of one to out if your mind, what percent of male men can pop a boner during uncalled for sex with a stranger?



This. I would never be able to get hard in that kind of situation. Why would you ever wanna have sex with someone who didn't want it?


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've never fantasized about raping anyone. I have participated in rape play. I think that a lot more men would rape women if there weren't any legal consequences.





LadyAlkaline said:


> I've never fantasized about raping anyone. I have participated in rape play. I think that a lot more men would rape women if there weren't any legal consequences.
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> Yeah, no - I don't think you're doing a social service to the world; you just seem like a pawn, unfortunately.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Animals are like children, simply too innocent for my tastes. Dead people however are quiet.


that's true fucking with animals is wrong


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> How many % of men had 50% of the time an erection in high school cause of ungodly testosterone levels?



I liked this guy I sat across from in Maths so much I pretty much left a damp patch on my seat after ever class.


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I liked this guy I sat across from in Maths so much I pretty much left a damp patch on my seat after ever class.


Well you are diagnosed both antisocial and borderline. I feel the weight of that half shame & turbo masturbation thing.


----------



## MsDiz

This is certainly a different rabbit hole to go down...


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> Sadism, but it is no longer considered a mental illness



You may be trolling but it is pathetic as far as anyone can determine,  there have been people on here that have gone through shit, beyond you're superficial comprehension and yet,  here you are, wiith nothing to contribute but to excite a bunch of ingrates amongst actual real people. lol What is your story, is it as boring as you havve told or, is there any substance at all - maybe you are just beyond boring behind your fantasies, eh?


----------



## MsDiz

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's true fucking with animals is wrong


I know of a few farmers would say different


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> Well you are diagnosed both antisocial and borderline. I feel the weight of that half shame & turbo masturbation thing.



I don't do shame lol 
Like, none. IDGAF to a scary degree. But I think not needing other people's approval is a good thing, right?


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I don't do shame lol
> Like, none. IDGAF to a scary degree. But I think not needing other people's approval is a good thing, right?


I know. It aint exactly shame its more like "Again? Im fucking not wearing jeans. Shit."

It is a good thing. But also bad. It gives you the impression that your opinion is always right, or atleast close to that.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> You may be trolling but it is pathetic as far as anyone can determine,  there have been people on here that have gone through shit, beyond you're superficial comprehension and yet,  here you are, wiith nothing to contribute but to excite a bunch of ingrates amongst actual real people. lol What is your story, is it as boring as you havve told or, is there any substance at all - maybe you are just beyond boring behind your fantasies, eh?


Pardon me.

It took me a moment to decipher the incoherence dribbling from your post. 

I'm not exactly sure what your fucking issue is, but you don't know shit about me, you stupid mother fucker.

Furthermore, there is nothing that I said that would be misconstrued as trolling.

Sadism was a mental illness. It is no longer classified as such.

I genuinely believe that a lot of males are disgusting pigs who would rape women if they had zero chance of getting caught.

I'm not exactly sure what you're on, but you need to plug it up your ass and back the fuck up.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

And furthermore, how exactly does playing out a rape fantasy in the privacy of my own home shout from the roof tops that I am doing a social service to the world?

And WHO. THE. FUCK. ASKED. YOUR. OPINION.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@LadyAlkaline

Trying to start a childish fight, tsss

Calm down, kittie. But you may trap some kids in your loop, haha.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> @LadyAlkaline
> 
> Trying to start a childish fight, tsss
> 
> Calm down, kittie. But you may trap some kids in your loop, haha.


I didn't start shit, but I will finish it.


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> And furthermore, how exactly does playing out a rape fantasy in the privacy of my own home shout from the roof tops that I am doing a social service to the world?
> 
> And WHO. THE. FUCK. ASKED. YOUR. OPINION.



Ah, I dunno, maybe the fact you posted about some fantasies of some random battering your abdomen, might be a little bit ( not even fucked up)
Both to  the fact that you have no consideration to your own safety and totally, inconsiderate of the posters on here that have been through brutal rapes.

You fucking, attention seeking, idiot.


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I didn't start shit, but I will finish it.



Meoww


----------



## Shady's Fox

CAN WE HAVE A GIRL FIGHT IN DIZ BITCH


----------



## Shady's Fox

Aaah...

let's go home

fuck y'all


----------



## Erich Generic

how cliche


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> Ah, I dunno, maybe the fact you posted about some random battering your abdomen, might be a little bit ( not even fucked up)
> Both to  the fact that you have no consideration to your own safety and totally, inconsiderate of the posters on here that have been through brutal rapes.
> 
> You fucking, attention seeking, idiot.


I'm not seeking anyone's attention. Do you see my ass and pussy all over the nudie thread?

I could give a fuck less if my masochism makes you uncomfortable. I will never apologize for who or what I am. I'm sorry you're a virgin and the thought of any kind of sex beyond missionary offends your sense of morality. Are you fucking mormon, or just an idiot?

You're posting "WHO'S FANTASIZED ABOUT RAPE?"
And I'm the one that's insensitive? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> Meoww


 It's not 'meow' ..it's real life people who post on here . This is no ego trip.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> CAN WE HAVE A GIRL FIGHT IN DIZ BITCH


Oh so this is a girl?

Ahhhhhh! Jealousy is a bitch 
Sorry I'm prettier than you, sweetie. Your time will come.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm not seeking anyone's attention. Do you see my ass and pussy all over the nudie thread?
> 
> I could give a fuck less if my masochism makes you uncomfortable. I will never apologize for who or what I am. I'm sorry you're a virgin and the thought of any kind of sex beyond missionary offends your sense of morality. Are you fucking mormon, or just an idiot?
> 
> You're posting "WHO'S FANTASIZED ABOUT RAPE?"
> And I'm the one that's insensitive? Get the fuck out of here.



Get your shit together. 

Ffs.


----------



## MsDiz

In all seriousness, what kind of fucking question is that to ask for a thread? What kind of answers did you expect? What did you want to gain from it? You’re clearly tripping on something.


----------



## schizopath

Ketamine tomorrow Ketamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrow


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Ketamine tomorrow Ketamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrowKetamine tomorrow


Twas a favourite of mine... walking on a cloud... those were the days...


----------



## Shady's Fox

oooh

i haven't read anything yet

but i know it's fire


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Twas a favourite of mine... walking on a cloud... those were the days...


Yeah. It feels like you are in space trying to control your own body. I absolutely love biking on a ketamine.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Are you angry because your Daddy fucked your sister instead of you?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna watch some family guy

maybe simpsons


----------



## Asclepius

You can do so much better, ffs..grrr


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> In all seriousness, what kind of fucking question is that to ask for a thread? What kind of answers did you expect? What did you want to gain from it? You’re clearly tripping on something.


I responded in complete ernest. I was not trying to offend anyone and simply just wanted to offer my "two cents"

This takes kink shaming to an entirely new level.

I suppose it would anger her greatly to know that I speak every year for the professor of human sexuality at East Carolina University on this specific topic.

I speak openly and honestly about masochism, sadism, rape play and how rape survivors, like myself, in the BDSM scene sometimes use it as a way to take back the control that was taken from them so many years ago.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> You can do so much better, ffs..grrr


I can do better?

I do very well. I am married to a man that adores me. He treats me like a Queen and I trust him with my life. He has given me a beautiful son and most of our marriage has been ups and not downs. 

Just because someone enjoys being tied up doesn't mean they cannot have a mentally sound and healthy life.

I am done with you now.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady; I love you but you are the most misguided  of anyone on here - please post purple pics and/or hippity hop.


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> I responded in complete ernest. I was not trying to offend anyone and simply just wanted to offer my "two cents"
> 
> This takes kink shaming to an entirely new level.
> 
> I suppose it would anger her greatly to know that I speak every year for the professor of human sexuality at East Carolina University on this specific topic.
> 
> I speak openly and honestly about masochism, sadism, rape play and how rape survivors, like myself, in the BDSM scene sometimes use it as a way to take back the control that was taken from them so many years ago.


I wasn’t getting at you! I totally understand where you were coming from. You didn’t say anything I would have thought was offensive. Clearly though OP is tripping on some shite. Who comes out with a question like that in the first place? It begs the question as to what state of mind they are in and I can only assume is not a good one.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> Yeah. It feels like you are in space trying to control your own body. I absolutely love biking on a ketamine.


always wanted to try ket.
first time I did acid I wasn't sure if it was real and I was riding my bike it was awesome.... but I was dumb and biked in the highway home instead of side roads


----------



## MsDiz

sewerslide.666mg said:


> always wanted to try ket.
> first time I did acid I wasn't sure if it was real and I was riding my bike it was awesome.... but I was dumb and biked in the highway home instead of side roads


Haha that’s the crazy thing with me. I never tried lsd other than taking a pill that had been dipped in acid and that was fucked up so I never wanted to try any hallucinogens again. My mind can be a pretty fucking twisted place when I get anxious and I know I would never do well on them. Haven’t touched mushrooms either and all my friends love them. But ket was amazing. I didn’t feel weird just light, like I was walking on a cloud. The world seemed light and airy. It’s hard to describe. But I loved it so much.


----------



## schizopath

Lol, sounds like an enjoyable time. Ketamine makes my body kind of work in a waves so its really full on job to bike. Its like thats all you can focus on and it still feels so fucking hard but fun.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> I wasn’t getting at you! I totally understand where you were coming from. You didn’t say anything I would have thought was offensive. Clearly though OP is tripping on some shite. Who comes out with a question like that in the first place? It begs the question as to what state of mind they are in and I can only assume is not a good one.


I know babe! 

I definitely agree. This is my first interaction with this person and they definitely seem to be dealing with a very negative state of mind.

Bless their heart


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Lol, sounds like an enjoyable time. Ketamine makes my body kind of work in a waves so its really full on job to bike. Its like thats all you can focus on and it still feels so fucking hard but fun.


I was being a lil bitch and not taking crazy amounts though. I’d say our dosages are very different. Haha


----------



## schizopath

I went biking after maybe 80mg dose. I biked to a hospital while high on ketamine, lol. Over 100mg doses werent enjoyable to me. Im sticking to 30-60mg tomorrow.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> I went biking after maybe 80mg dose. I biked to a hospital while high on ketamine, lol. Over 100mg doses werent enjoyable to me. Im sticking to 30-60mg tomorrow.


Yeah go light on it, Tis more enjoyable.


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> I can do better?
> 
> I do very well. I am married to a man that adores me. He treats me like a Queen and I trust him with my life. He has given me a beautiful son and most of our marriage has been ups and not downs.
> 
> Just because someone enjoys being tied up doesn't mean they cannot have a mentally sound and healthy life.
> 
> I am done with you now.



In SLR, you actually mentioned that you wanted to beaten blue by a sociopath [sic] - what a dumb bitch thing to say, especially, on a harm reduction site - have you read anyting by previous posters on here, or is it just some impulsive bollocks you cant control, cause you have no empathy?



You do you, with your 'happy coupledom' ( dont make me laugh) lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> Shady; I love you but you are the most misguided  of anyone on here - please post purple pics and/or hippity hop.


@Shady's Fox disrespectful af


----------



## BK38

I've only ever taken ket on an mdma comedown, was nice though and evened out the comedown nicely. Felt fairly dissociated and like some kind of weird underwater robot. I enjoyed it, but not a drug I'd actively seek out I don't think. Had been up all night on the MDMA and just chilled with a friend meditating in a huge park in Beijing


----------



## schizopath

I had a mental panic attack after 100mg+ dose. Ive had some dissociative moments back in the days and it felt exactly the same. The less the better with ket.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> In SLR, you actually mentioned that you wanted to beaten blue by a sociopath [sic] - what a dumb bitch thing to say, especially, on a harm reduction site - have you read anyting by previous posters on here, or is it just some impulsive bollocks you cant control, cause you have no empathy?
> 
> 
> 
> You do you, with your 'happy coupledom' ( dont make me laugh) lol


He is vanilla, you stupid twit.

You're harming my fucking eyes, and your ignorance is bleeding through. You have such strong opinions about shit you no nothing about.

How long have you been stalking my posts, fatty?


----------



## Asclepius

PrincessDiz said:


> I wasn’t getting at you! I totally understand where you were coming from. You didn’t say anything I would have thought was offensive. Clearly though OP is tripping on some shite. Who comes out with a question like that in the first place? It begs the question as to what state of mind they are in and I can only assume is not a good one.



You are new, you need to inform yourself, before you jump to assumptions.


----------



## schizopath

The biggest paradox Ive had in my life is that when I had a proper stash, I used less drugs. Its like my ocd felt satisfied just having those drugs and I took it calmly.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I can't have a healthy debate with someone who is not informed in the slightest on the topic we are discussing. 

Have fun on ignore, darling. Learn to add something to the conversation besides insults.


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> He is vanilla, you stupid twit.
> 
> You're harming my fucking eyes, and your ignorance is bleeding through. You have such strong opinions about shit you no nothing about.
> 
> How long have you been stalking my posts, fatty?


You are a fool and a sociopath. Boring and ever with no substance, unfortunately.

Hence, the Margo Robbie, avatar - oh, dear :/


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Asclepius said:


> You are a fool and a sociopath. Boring and ever with no substance, unfortunately.


COOL


----------



## MsDiz

Asclepius said:


> You are new, you need to inform yourself, before you jump to assumptions.


I don’t know you, you’re going through some shit that’s all I’m sure of though.

You’re the one that asked a fucked up question. Seriously. Think about it. Calm down, get some sleep and wise up. If you were in Ireland you’d get a swift smack to the face coming out with something like that. Girl or boy.


----------



## Asclepius

Really, am not, at all.

You seem a little naive and green to things, you have only joined and it is not wise to say that to someone who has experience of being on here through the course of changes ( no disrespect but you are new and really, haven't seen the worst on here...you will get acclimatised with what 'is fucked up' once you spend enough time on here)
That is your own business but it is wise to not be presumptious, and make knee-jerk assumptions about profiles that you dont know, or, when you havenot been accustimed to  reading their past posts.

There are decent people on here, have fun but  dont be stupid -  not to scare you off, ...just  be judicious with interactions, eh?. 

Look after yourself on here,


----------



## MsDiz

Asclepius said:


> Really, am not, at all.
> 
> You seem a little naive and green to things, you have only joined and it is not wise to say that to someone who has experience of being on here through the course of changes ( no disrespect but you are new and really, haven't seen the worst on here...you will get acclimatised with what 'is fucked up' once you spend enough time on here)
> That is your own business but it is wise to not be presumptious, and make knee-jerk assumptions about profiles that you dont know, or, have read their past posts.
> 
> There are decent people on here also, so not to scare you off, mind...just.
> 
> Look after yourself on here,


I’m far from green and I’ve been lurking lurking for about 10 years. I’ve seen some fucked up posts. I joined because we are in isolation and I needed a bit of craic. I don’t engage with the degenerate content usually but I couldn’t not engage on this post. Going after another poster because they answered your question was out of line. Regardless of what was said or posted by them in the past. You asked the question you got the answer. What did you expect?
Again I say, you are clearly going through some shit and I would advise you look after yourself. Don’t become bitter. Go n-eirí an t-ádh leat - good luck.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Asclepius said:


> Really, am not, at all.
> 
> You seem a little naive and green to things, you have only joined and it is not wise to say that to someone who has experience of being on here through the course of changes ( no disrespect but you are new and really, haven't seen the worst on here...you will get acclimatised with what 'is fucked up' once you spend enough time on here)
> That is your own business but it is wise to not be presumptious, and make knee-jerk assumptions about profiles that you dont know, or, when you havenot been accustimed to  reading their past posts.
> 
> There are decent people on here, have fun but  dont be stupid -  not to scare you off, ...just  be judicious with interactions, eh?.
> 
> Look after yourself on here,



discombobulated fuckwit. You're a digital toilet. Why would you say such things?

I mean if you think them, there's def some wrong wiring somewhere. Who


----------



## Shady's Fox

_Get your lighters, roll that sticky, let's get higher (Let's get high)._
_Got that blueberry yum yum and it's that fire (It's that fire).

Get your lighters, roll that sticky, let's get higher (Let's get high)._
_Got that blueberry yum yum and it's that fire (It's that fire) _


----------



## Erich Generic

ndtitl


----------



## Asclepius

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m far from green and I’ve been lurking lurking for about 10 years. I’ve seen some fucked up posts. I joined because we are in isolation and I needed a bit of craic. I don’t engage with the degenerate content usually but I couldn’t not engage on this post. Going after another poster because they answered your question was out of line. Regardless of what was said or posted by them in the past. You asked the question you got the answer. What did you expect?
> Again I say, you are clearly going through some shit and I would advise you look after yourself. Don’t become bitter. Go n-eirí an t-ádh leat - good luck.




Well, then you've obviously been missing some posts, given that. look, its not my business what you have insight or, lack thereof into.

You do you, enjoy.


----------



## Erich Generic

reported btw


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> discombobulated fuckwit. You're a digital toilet. Why would you say such things?
> 
> I mean if you think them, there's def some wrong wiring somewhere. Who


 


Shady's Fox said:


> discombobulated fuckwit. You're a digital toilet. Why would you say such things?
> 
> I mean if you think them, there's def some wrong wiring somewhere. Who


ok shady, jusus calm down mate. We know you are rooting for some drama but take it easy, brother. :D


----------



## Shady's Fox

Asclepius said:


> ok shady, jusus calm down mate. We know you are rooting for some drama but take it easy, brother. :D



am not Shakespeare...


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## thujone

schizopath said:


> How many % of men had 50% of the time an erection in high school cause of ungodly testosterone levels?



Some classes I wouldn't be able to focus all class long because I was desperately trying to think the boner down. Failure meant having to tuck the bishop in the belt when it was time to stand up. Needless to say I wore vests and held onto the desk quite a lot in high-school. The worst situation was random boners in GYM CLASS because there was NOWHERE TO HIDE!! The flimsy gym short elastic waistband was not designed to cope with the true needs of a testosterone-rich teenager 

Anyway, I'm not crazy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> always wanted to try ket.


BORKBORKBORK


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Day 3 of sobriety is draggggggging on. I really should be sober for a week though I reckon. But coupled with this quarantine shit, it's difficult to ignore the allure of my boozy/Phenibut days. I'm thinking maybe I'll do some wine and Phenibut tmrw...maybe.



Yeah quarantine is fucking with my abiltiy to be sober, too.  I bought some 1,4-butanediol (GHB essentially) which was undoubtedly a bad idea as I  am a drug fiend.



madness00 said:


> No but i won i GH competition in high school - $50.
> 
> Bought an eighth of danks.
> 
> Or, a "slice" as we called it. Of "headies".



I used to play Rock band a lot before I started playing music again.  I got the #1 ranking of all players in the world on one of the Jimi songs I downloaded, I forget which one.  Yes, I am a Real Boss.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The absolute best movie of all time is _My Big Fat Greek Wedding. _



u r nerd



PrincessDiz said:


> I know of a few farmers would say different



You're talking about @Fausty aren't you?



schizopath said:


> Yeah. It feels like you are in space trying to control your own body. I absolutely love biking on a ketamine.



I prefer biking on two ketamines, or occasionally three.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am TRIGGGGGGGGGERED now.  

Knew it btw.  Totally called it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

we flyyy dudeee


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm not seeking anyone's attention. Do you see my ass and pussy all over the nudie thread?


Ah NO. Link plz! ;]


----------



## SS373dOH

Asclepius said:


> ok shady, jusus calm down mate. We know you are rooting for some drama but take it easy, brother. :D


Shadys fight hype was on point.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i had to start drinking so i didn't do something worse






vampyr koffin


----------



## Shady's Fox

Silence, everything's swimmin in silence.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so tired and sad and sexually pent up this isn't a good mix


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm so tired and sad and sexually pent up this isn't a good mix



It's okay, breath.

Slap yourself twice.

am currently rollin on a 7g scooby

god fuckin damn

i think am gonna blackout if i smoke another one hah


----------



## Asclepius

That would be a non-compliment but the emotional intelligence quotient is low, so I am going to renege on a judgment.


----------



## Asclepius

I need to put in a mee-mee to allign with the status quo.

I aint got no imgur and am as good as black ( in relation to US), so......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have like an oz of pot i should smoke more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aLCOHOL is the CLEANSER

drink to alleviate the TEDIUM


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i have like an oz of pot i should smoke more



i had 4 so far


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Ah NO. Link plz! ;]


My point was, I don't have nudes on the nudie thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have like 2.5g rolled up ready to blaze.


----------



## Shady's Fox

tss

you weak

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bro I don't have the kinda $$$ to smoke like 7g in one roll

or I would u FEEL


----------



## Shady's Fox

i gave my gf 5g by herself

she passed out

fuck me


----------



## Hylight

*Mmmmmm yummmie *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> i gave my gf 5g by herself
> 
> she passed out
> 
> fuck me


should give her 2.5g she'll feel lucky but it's not quite an 8th so she'll be craving that D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> *Mmmmmm yummmie *


this... all day long


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> My point was, I don't have nudes on the nudie thread


Saddest news I've received in a long time. :[


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> bro I don't have the kinda $$$ to smoke like 7g in one roll
> 
> or I would u FEEL



yo

don't make me scream

you fuck...

listen

i don't have that much cheese either

but i know a friend who knows a friend,  you know the story


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Saddest news I've received in a long time. :[


Hugs my friend. There are lots of nudes out there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

basically i like to get drunk, dab, smoke pot, get naked, listen to death metal, black metal, noise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> you fuck...
> 
> listen
> 
> i don't have that much cheese either
> 
> but i know a friend who knows a friend,  you know the story


word

how strong is ur shit is it like indoor or outdoor


----------



## Blowmonkey

please kiss and make up you guys


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> word
> 
> how strong is ur shit is it like indoor or outdoor



indoor

purple haze


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice

im smoking on some generic strain shit but it's very high %age

the music got more alive so that's cool

listening to deicide


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> please kiss and make up you guys



I'd rather personally solve America's toilet paper crisis with a rag and a squirt bottle.

I'd rather sew my fucking nipples together.


----------



## Xorkoth

You god damn potheads



Shady's Fox said:


> i gave my gf 5g by herself
> 
> she passed out
> 
> fuck me



I was gonna make love to you
But then I got high
I was gonna eat yo pussy too
But then I got hii-iigh
Now I'm jackin off
And I know why
Hey hey
Cuz I got
Cuz I got high
Cuz I got hi-igh


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> You god damn potheads
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna make love to you
> But then I got high
> I was gonna eat yo pussy too
> But then I got hii-iigh
> Now I'm jackin off
> And I know why
> Hey hey
> Cuz I got
> Cuz I got high
> Cuz I got hi-igh




bro if you can't control yourself

stop smokin'


----------



## Captain.Heroin

xorky why is it if i'm not drinking i am filled with a deep and abiding self-hatred.........

i thought I was enough

and then covid19lockdown and poverty ensues

this is all DONUT TRAMP'S fault and I WANT MY NATION BACK


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT MY COUNTRY

you don't see me going without a face mask in china YOU CAN DO WITHOUT ONE HERE

#burkab&


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> please kiss and make up you guys


I'm with blowhole.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Anyone else have a fucking problem with me?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> I'm with blowhole.


I don't fuck stupid, prudish cunts


----------



## Hylight

heeeeeeee ee








that's ho*t ! *


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I will sew my ass to my own face before I fuck with that whore.


----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'd rather sew my fucking nipples together.


You're into some kinky shit. 

You don't even have to make up, just kiss.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> You're into some kinky shit.
> 
> You don't even have to make up, just kiss.


How about you kiss my fat ass?


----------



## Blowmonkey

DEAL!11


----------



## Hylight

yeah yaya yeahaaa *♡*


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I don't fuck stupid, prudish cunts


Assclap does have a prudish persona..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Assclap


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Hylight

could you stop talkin so fuckin much?

amen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> @Hylight
> 
> could you stop talkin so fuckin much?
> 
> amen


incredibly *rude*


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t think dude hiking.


that's what you might think of me when you see me shirtless, out of my mind euphoric on one of the many trails whilst rubbing my body

looking for a good time and hiking go hand in hand






I WILL FIND SOMEONE HOTTER

imma keep telling myself that until COVID19 is a thing of the past


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> incredibly *rude*



that's right

we have to do something with Shady

this boy..

tsksks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck you shady i'm so not dealing with this right now

papa needs to get his DICK WET

did you hear me

DICK... WET...

so wait until MAL comes and paddles you red


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

LadyAlkaline said:


> And furthermore, how exactly does playing out a rape fantasy in the privacy of my own home shout from the roof tops that I am doing a social service to the world?
> 
> And WHO. THE. FUCK. ASKED. YOUR. OPINION.




Me.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm Destiny's Father.  True story.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

praying 4 a burka ban

i am tired of this mask law bullshit

why don't we just pray the covid away

and stick our heads in the sand about the existence of china

cry harder it'll only melt you rice cream quicker

fuck i could really go for some ice cream

THIS IS

ALL
YOUR
FAULT

SHADY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PRAY 4 DOGE


----------



## Shady's Fox

fyuckin gifs


----------



## Xorkoth

I honestly don't know what your problem is Asclepius but you're being super aggro for seemingly no reason and I don't like the cut of your jib in this thread, at all.  Are you okay?



LadyAlkaline said:


> I've never fantasized about raping anyone. I have participated in rape play. I think that a lot more men would rape women if there weren't any legal consequences.



Those guys should have hot pokers inserted in their urethras while a rabid dog chews off their balls.  Sadly I think you're right.  I would say, though, that the _majority_ of guys would never rape someone.   I hope anyway.  I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

feelings of warmth around him ..

what he did here, it's a killin machine

Dr.Love concept iirc

my eyes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

reselling toilet paper is skeezier and more profitable than selling drugs

THE MORE YOU KNOW *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I'm not balls deep in my lover tonight I'm going to lose my fucking mind

there's MULTIPLE guys I could be fucking right now I'm not holding out for a LOOoOOoOOOoosrRR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so borderline they should just give me benzos

but the doctors want me to make attempts on my life so they can laugh about me and shit

i am sure zero fucks are given


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have to go shake my dick around for some money

talk later all


----------



## Shady's Fox

i dunno cap what i know its dat

am bored

and you aren't in mood for jokes

my gf sleeps
.......

WHAT

SHOULD

I

FUCKIN

DO

come on 

someone

pls

rekt shady

it's ur CHANCE

DO U EVEN phaa


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so borderline they should just give me benzos
> 
> but the doctors want me to make attempts on my life so they can laugh about me and shit
> 
> i am sure zero fucks are given



r/im14andthisisdeep

s o c i e t y


----------



## mal3volent

Shady I dare you to type a paragraph with no persona whatsoever , just the real you. What is your favorite color? Do you like popsicles? Do you scratch your butt at night and if so how deep do you go?


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> i dunno cap what i know its dat
> 
> am bored
> 
> and you aren't in mood for jokes
> 
> my gf sleeps
> .......
> 
> WHAT
> 
> SHOULD
> 
> I
> 
> FUCKIN
> 
> DO
> 
> come on
> 
> someone
> 
> pls
> 
> rekt shady
> 
> it's ur CHANCE
> 
> DO U EVEN phaa



Print out a picture of your girlfriend and jack off with a fleshlight while looking at it longingly


----------



## Shady's Fox

geez lucifer

am talkin about being bored

...

when Y'ALL BORIN' AF

...


----------



## Shady's Fox

i think am gonna prank my kids

since da pretzel bakery lockdown they came over and

haha


----------



## Xorkoth

Alternately, pull a @F.U.B.A.R. and lie next to her, pressing against her ass and masturbate quietly.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Alternately, pull a @F.U.B.A.R. and lie next to her, pressing against her ass and masturbate quietly.



you do live in ur head

no joke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> r/im14andthisisdeep
> 
> s o c i e t y


HAHhHAHAHhahahahHHAHAHhhahahhHHAHhhhahh.

....
ahhhhhhhhhh.... that one was good

MAL INFRACT HIM FOR HATING ON HYLIGHT PLS


----------



## Asclepius

LadyAlkaline said:


> I will sew my ass to my own face before I fuck with that whore.


Oh dear. You are so damaged, arent you :/


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> you do live in ur head
> 
> no joke



We all live in our own heads.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> you do live in ur head
> 
> no joke


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> We all live in our own heads.



invisibile for your mam

cuz the fun doesn't come back

like

you have HIV

and you want cancer

like god's comin out ur leg

take your change

and go


----------



## Xorkoth

Did you know, I control your mom Shady?  She is my pawn.  I use her for lols


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> all live


----------



## Asclepius

SS373dOH said:


> Assclap does have a prudish persona..




Sweetheart, if anyone cared to read the threads  - they would have saw how Lady Alkaline, asked for a sociopath to beat her blue [sic] - the fact that no one actually moderates those threads is a pity, to any kids who frequent this place. Apparently,  she has kids etc - its disturbing to me to see  a female that would talk like that- I have no beef with anyone ( only banter) but to see someone post in 'the rape fantasy thread' about wanting someone to beat them blue...man that is beyond disturbing...its bad enough having people posting about 'rape fantasy' but fantasy is fantasy, but to have an apparent 'woman' post about wanting to be beaten - cant see why that goes without question here....there is something drastically, wrong...I seriously feel objectional about this site - unless someone can validate, if its an alt - is there some reason why Bl is validating this kind of fucked up, posting re. abuse to self without question? Did anyone pick up on it, or...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Did you know, I control your mom Shady?  She is my pawn.  I use her for lols




who the fuck gonna listen you?

IT'S MARCH

it's your brother

it's robbery

we gonna see eachother on Earth


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> CAN WE HAVE A GIRL FIGHT IN DIZ BITCH




Yeah...you vs captain.  Go for it, fite  yourself.


Yawn





ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> This. I would never be able to get hard in that kind of situation. Why would you ever wanna have sex with someone who didn't want it?




Did not bother reading this abortion of a thread, assume it's a spin off or split from SLR, question is what else do ppl expect when the captain of a ship is incapable of doing his job, pray the iceberg is big enough to take the whole thing out to save time/energy of many?



Here's a scenario: what if peeps don't believe rape is that stereotype?

Say for example the rapist injects the victim with benzos and opiates, GHB in their drink like Cosby and hence stupefying victim  so they can't protest or fight back?

This would give perp  the illusion the victim is willing.  Good thing some victims wake up from imposed blackouts and talk right? 


"She consented to everything" = couldn't physically defend herself, but that's her fault as she hot herself I yo that position in the first place?


Fuck this bullshit, its just baiting  a fight I know will be lost by culprits who cover up for their cohorts, don't like being proven wrong and act accordingly.

Beware people on the internet mate, there are bad people around and you'll be safe if you never have a one on one meet up with a guy that you don't know, that is all.

Bl eh


----------



## Asclepius

Unfortunately, have been giving Xorkoth, a hard time lately because he seems to be oblivious to some of the extremely toxic posts on here. Seriously, given the posters that come on here for support how can you enable these sociopaths that just come on to post their bullshit and ignore it.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Asclepius said:


> Sweetheart, if anyone cared to read the threads  - they would have saw how Lady Alkaline, asked for a sociopath to beat her blue [sic] - the fact that no one actually moderates those threads is a pity, to any kids who frequent this place. Apparently,  she has kids etc - its disturbing to me to see  a female that would talk like that- I have no beef with anyone ( only banter) but to see someone post in 'the rape fantasy thread' about wanting someone to beat them blue...man that is beyond disturbing...its bad enough having people posting about 'rape fantasy' but fantasy is fantasy, but to have an apparent 'woman' post about wanting to be beaten - cant see why that goes without question here....there is something drastically, wrong...I seriously feel objectional about this site - unless someone can validate, if its an alt - is there some reason why Bl is validating this kind of fucked up, posting re. abuse to self without question? Did anyone pick up on it, or...




You've pointed out a lot of things I applaud and back up fully , you would also know it's a waste of time mate, things get taken as a reflective personal attack so the real bl issues can keep going.

Sad, been there done that.


----------



## Asclepius

Xorkoth said:


> I honestly don't know what your problem is Asclepius but you're being super aggro for seemingly no reason and I don't like the cut of your jib in this thread, at all.  Are you okay?



Have you read her posts? Are you dumb or stupid, or both? Jesus christ...does anyone moderate anything in here at all? or is it just beyond any ethics....?


----------



## Asclepius

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You've pointed out a lot of things I applaud and back up fully , you would also know it's a waste of time mate, things get taken as a reflective personal attack so the real bl issues can keep going.
> 
> Sad, been there done that.


Thank you, Zeph...listen, its not imo - I like this place; i'm all for liberal/progressive posts but honestly the lack of ethical boundaries on here has been neglected by NOT anyone but mods - Its been complete neglect on their part - end of.


----------



## Asclepius

Not all but you cant have people posting about shit like Lady Alkaline, about 'looking to be raped and beaten',  on here and no moderation - yet long term users on here have had to deal with sexual abuse and assault - are you fucking kidding me? - its beyond dysfunctional - this place has enabled alot of seriously dysfunctional and antisocial people, to the detrement of people with addictions that are looking for support and hindered because of the dysfunctional culture that has been enabled by staff on here.
Is anyone held accountabvle in this place for human welfare - or do a few of us have to get together and take this further...wtf?  I dont wan tthat to happen but there seems to be no/little ethical stance on this site - I am in no way stringent re. peoples self expression but the fact that people on here have trauma and distress and yet sociopaths are let to run loose on these threads with their shit, with no oversight, is beyond distressing. Wtf is happening to this place???
@TheLoveBandit


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> You've pointed out a lot of things I applaud and back up fully , you would also know it's a waste of time mate, things get taken as a reflective personal attack so the real bl issues can keep going.
> 
> Sad, been there done that.


Not sure what your issue is with me, Daisy, but I assure you the feeling is mutual.


----------



## DopeM

Sounds like someone needs an Ohio kiss.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Assclap, I never made a fucking personals ad here stating I'm looking to be raped and beaten.

There was a thread asking about people's fantasies and I responded. How you think this is harmful to anyone is beyond me.

As far as you, Daisy, you're a middle aged, washed up has been who relives her glory days of having her lovely little "mod stick" and you seem to do nothing but complain about how the site is running, yet do NOTHING to add any quality to any of the threads.

I have felt your contempt for me for awhile, and decided to take the high road.

You're a desperate, lonely, aging attention whore. Pick yourself up off of the floor, slag, and straighten your crown. Jesus fucking christ. Not sure why your old account was banned, but the second ban is long overdue. You cause so much drama, it has turned me off of the site for awhile now.

I am with @CoastTwoCoast bless her beautiful soul. She is gone for reasons like this and I shall be also.

I dislike drama, but I will always stand up for myself.

With that said,
I'm out of here.

Fuck you.


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## mal3volent

This shitpile is getting tossed into THE ABYSS.

p.s. Asclepius, if we mods weren't such cunts what would everyone have to bitch about? Look on the bright side.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

LadyAlkaline said:


> Not sure what your issue is with me, Daisy, but I assure you the feeling is mutual.


Dunno what youre on about dear as was directed at asclepius, posts recently hit a chord and have a lot of respect for many years bl good shit from him or her, have figured out who she or he was i think but even then didnt know much about him or her to aak gender .

Female is probably correct though.

I dont bother with CEP and donr bother with SLR now either, I was a lounge regular first and dont care so much about this part anymore either, waste of energy let nature take its course like my mate swifty says.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> ndtitl


how many years do you have clean off black mascara?


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> how many years do you have clean off black mascara?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that black tar mascara can run you 10 maybe even 20 dollars a day


----------



## SS373dOH

Asclepius said:


> Sweetheart, if anyone cared to read the threads  - they would have saw how Lady Alkaline, asked for a sociopath to beat her blue [sic] - the fact that no one actually moderates those threads is a pity, to any kids who frequent this place. Apparently,  she has kids etc - its disturbing to me to see  a female that would talk like that- I have no beef with anyone ( only banter) but to see someone post in 'the rape fantasy thread' about wanting someone to beat them blue...man that is beyond disturbing...its bad enough having people posting about 'rape fantasy' but fantasy is fantasy, but to have an apparent 'woman' post about wanting to be beaten - cant see why that goes without question here....there is something drastically, wrong...I seriously feel objectional about this site - unless someone can validate, if its an alt - is there some reason why Bl is validating this kind of fucked up, posting re. abuse to self without question? Did anyone pick up on it, or...


Idc. Post boobs.


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> daisy...you do NOTHING to add to any thread



I take it you haven't seen the flute pic then?



> sure why your old account was banned


She was being a good friend and a stand up e citizen for a deranged young man.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> that black tar mascara can run you 10 maybe even 20 dollars a day


I will take a years supply plz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just got on board in SLR, the OBAMA administration was responsible for that do NOT blame me for the hand I was dealt.


----------



## DopeM

Hi cap, how's it goin then?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Hi cap, how's it goin then?


I'm sad, I am missing my JUAN and only

did u c wut i did thar


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a thing for my bad boys from below the border


----------



## DopeM

Some bad hombres down thurr


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i found one for the boy who is missing the opportunity of a life time

imma go eat more too

pound the calories

feed the inner beast RAAAGE

and if he wanted to be with me he lost his chance 2 burritos and a torta ago


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Some bad hombres down thurr


when trump said they were all dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans I was like

HOW DARE YOU

bad boys need loving too


----------



## DopeM

That's a great mug.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

our LATINO amigos, XORKOTH (left) and MAL (right)


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> when trump said they were all dirty rapist drug dealing mexicans I was like
> 
> HOW DARE YOU
> 
> bad boys need loving too



Yea it's easy to forget that the cartels need a little reach around every once in awhile when Putin has got his tongue so far up your asshole he can taste the mcnuggets you pounded at the Whitehouse gala that evening


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Yea it's easy to forget that the cartels need a little reach around every once in awhile when Putin has got his tongue so far up your asshole he can taste the mcnuggets you pounded at the Whitehouse gala that evening


if i owned Fox News you would be SO hired.


----------



## DopeM

I remember when I used to think fox news was the only slanted outlet.  Boy was I a fool.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how was ur trip brother


----------



## Asclepius

SS373dOH said:


> Idc. Post boobs.



Fuck off. No you.

I know its the lounge but it was genuinely fucked up...lines getr crossed - disturbing to read from schizo ( expected), for her maybe moreso as she is older. but idk anymore so many sociopaths in this place. Doesn't make it sane, especially of a certain age - fuck that.


----------



## Asclepius

SS373dOH said:


> Idc. Post boobs.


Sorry, to correct what I had posted,  it was ' post your dirtiest sexual fantasies thread'  Schizo talked about rape and LA said about the former.
I aint no prude, despite misgivings and we all have etreme issues on here so not being an asshole but the fact that grown women on here dont hav eany boundarie - i can not tollerate - especially wowen who are responsible for kids that talk lie fucking psyhos - no, no tolerance for that shit! Also, the fact that mods are not keeping an eye on fucking beyond perverted shit on here, in other threads outside TL - has anyone any experience of life the fuck at all?? ugh rant/


----------



## SS373dOH

Asclepius said:


> Sorry, to correct what I had posted,  it was ' post your dirtiest sexual fantasies thread'  Schizo talked about rape and LA said about the former.
> I aint no prude, despite misgivings and we all have etreme issues on here so not being an asshole but the fact that grown women on here dont hav eany boundarie - i can not tollerate - especially wowen who are responsible for kids that talk lie fucking psyhos - no, no tolerance for that shit! Also, the fact that mods are not keeping an eye on fucking beyond perverted shit on here, in other threads outside TL - has anyone any experience of life the fuck at all?? ugh rant/


They just like to bind and like to be bound.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

i think that it would be nice if my a picture of my dick suddenly pops out in this thread. It will create a general feeling of peace. Like a calming factor, something to watch, chill out, appreciate.


----------



## Xorkoth

@LadyAlkaline, don't peace out because of some drama shit, you're cool and we need more people like you around.



Asclepius said:


> Sweetheart, if anyone cared to read the threads  - they would have saw how Lady Alkaline, asked for a sociopath to beat her blue [sic] - the fact that no one actually moderates those threads is a pity, to any kids who frequent this place. Apparently,  she has kids etc - its disturbing to me to see  a female that would talk like that- I have no beef with anyone ( only banter) but to see someone post in 'the rape fantasy thread' about wanting someone to beat them blue...man that is beyond disturbing...its bad enough having people posting about 'rape fantasy' but fantasy is fantasy, but to have an apparent 'woman' post about wanting to be beaten - cant see why that goes without question here....there is something drastically, wrong...I seriously feel objectional about this site - unless someone can validate, if its an alt - is there some reason why Bl is validating this kind of fucked up, posting re. abuse to self without question? Did anyone pick up on it, or...



If someone wants to post about how they find acting out rape fantasy helps them to deal with the trauma of being raped and feel it helps give them their power back, then that's valid and if it makes you uncomfortable, that's valid too, but don't act like there is some deep rot present in the mods for not censoring it, or that something is morally wrong with LA for expressing her feelings.  You're the one who posted a weird thread asking people about rape fantasies, apparently looking for a fight.  Fun drama is fun, but this is just a bunch of bullshit.  I'm fucking sick of of people crying over and over about the same tired crap, contrary to what some people seem to think, the mods here are volunteers for a thankless job they put a lot of time and effort into.  Nobody is perfect, we make mistakes like everybody else.  In this case though I don't see a mistake, you're imposing your own ideas on somebody else and trying to make them feel bad for the way they feel and choose to deal with their own pain.  You're being a bully.  I like you and value your contributions over the years but shit like this is discouraging and frustrating.


----------



## thefirm

guess who relapsed?? man I find the most stupid excuses, I have sleep and stomach issues lately, so the best cure for both in my case? opioids... I was thinking about oxy  4 hours ago at 5 AM, but I said nooooo, I'm working on an app project so no time for noding, so I've been depressed a little lately since I quit in the winter, my mind quickly jumped to the conclusion that tramadol is the solution, good snri a little euphoria here there.

so I've been pacing between 6 and 7 am in the room, thinking about when will the pharmacies open up and which one will serve me more likely without a script, so I got the google maps out of my pocket *bam bam*, 8 am.... so pacing again, started undressing while contradicting myself, got my jeans up, sat down and started thinking more, well my stupid brain said that if I got in my jean I may as well go     never ever did I find such an excuse, so checked google maps again, wrote pharmacies, made a quick scheme about which one makes the less money( in the sense that it has lots of other pharmacies nearby with better prices) , knows me less and is not a part from a huge chain, at 8 am I was out the door, at 8:15 am I was back in the house with a pack of 30 pills, in my calculus it seems like if I take these for 5 days I'm back to square one so I'm gonna space it out ( although this leads to making exceptions....... )


----------



## schizopath

Asclepius said:


> '  Schizo talked about rape


Even if I did, I wouldnt be the one to do it. Thats just a fantasy like for Lady Alkaline.

Stop trying to rape shame people


----------



## schizopath

SS373dOH said:


>


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

LadyAlkaline said:


> Assclap, I never made a fucking personals ad here stating I'm looking to be raped and beaten.
> 
> There was a thread asking about people's fantasies and I responded. How you think this is harmful to anyone is beyond me.
> 
> As far as you, Daisy, you're a middle aged, washed up has been who relives her glory days of having her lovely little "mod stick" and you seem to do nothing but complain about how the site is running, yet do NOTHING to add any quality to any of the threads.
> 
> I have felt your contempt for me for awhile, and decided to take the high road.
> 
> You're a desperate, lonely, aging attention whore. Pick yourself up off of the floor, slag, and straighten your crown. Jesus fucking christ. Not sure why your old account was banned, but the second ban is long overdue. You cause so much drama, it has turned me off of the site for awhile now.
> 
> I am with @CoastTwoCoast bless her beautiful soul. She is gone for reasons like this and I shall be also.
> 
> I dislike drama, but I will always stand up for myself.
> 
> With that said,
> I'm out of here.
> 
> Fuck you.




Lovely.

While u have right to your opinion,  it doesnt mean it matters to me, because you don't.


----------



## schizopath

What a pained existance, it seems that the ket wont be coming today. I bet it has a wrong fucking address on it.


----------



## schizopath

FOUR WEEKS LATER I FINALLY GOT THE KETAMINE


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Wilson Wilson

LadyAlkaline said:


> Assclap, I never made a fucking personals ad here stating I'm looking to be raped and beaten.
> 
> There was a thread asking about people's fantasies and I responded. How you think this is harmful to anyone is beyond me.
> 
> As far as you, Daisy, you're a middle aged, washed up has been who relives her glory days of having her lovely little "mod stick" and you seem to do nothing but complain about how the site is running, yet do NOTHING to add any quality to any of the threads.
> 
> I have felt your contempt for me for awhile, and decided to take the high road.
> 
> You're a desperate, lonely, aging attention whore. Pick yourself up off of the floor, slag, and straighten your crown. Jesus fucking christ. Not sure why your old account was banned, but the second ban is long overdue. You cause so much drama, it has turned me off of the site for awhile now.
> 
> I am with @CoastTwoCoast bless her beautiful soul. She is gone for reasons like this and I shall be also.
> 
> I dislike drama, but I will always stand up for myself.
> 
> With that said,
> I'm out of here.
> 
> Fuck you.



BLers seem to be oddly puritanical for a bunch of people hanging around a drugs forum don't they? I got hate for stating I watch kinky porn in that SLR thread too. One lovely chap told me my girlfriend is a whore who got raped as a kid because she's into BDSM. Lovely...

Sure you know this already but the kind of fantasies you have are not even that unusual. 

I hope you don't leave BL @LadyAlkaline, me and others like you around here. Ignore the trolls.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Asclepius said:


> Not all but you cant have people posting about shit like Lady Alkaline, about 'looking to be raped and beaten',  on here and no moderation - yet long term users on here have had to deal with sexual abuse and assault - are you fucking kidding me? - its beyond dysfunctional - this place has enabled alot of seriously dysfunctional and antisocial people, to the detrement of people with addictions that are looking for support and hindered because of the dysfunctional culture that has been enabled by staff on here.
> Is anyone held accountabvle in this place for human welfare - or do a few of us have to get together and take this further...wtf?  I dont wan tthat to happen but there seems to be no/little ethical stance on this site - I am in no way stringent re. peoples self expression but the fact that people on here have trauma and distress and yet sociopaths are let to run loose on these threads with their shit, with no oversight, is beyond distressing. Wtf is happening to this place???
> @TheLoveBandit



Alkaline smells like an  alt , pretty obv whose if that's the case so ignore it.
@TheLoveBandit, has had enough irritation from my rhetoric and dismissed/ignored others so the chance of any one left who has the energy and/or willingness to beat a dead horse is up against the wall of denial, trust me plenty of former staff have expressed their same view and not directed at the admin, I mean xolorth is vocal and active here and that is a good thing, he's not the only admin and they do things as a group so shouldn't be targeted as that might discourage him from being here.  No one wants that, I don't anyway, bloke is funny and nice but yeah the blind eye shows  more from him as he is out here.  The rest are just as blind or more so. Fuck knows where @Sadie is or what @S.J.B. thinks about the overall bl thing, would love to hear it yet don't think it's going to happen and shouldn't be nagged for.


Basically if shit walked around on the bottom of someone's   shoe has been let go by a multitude of senior staff/admin change and ignored so obviously, there's got to be a good reason for that. 

Even admin stepped down didn't get rid of the problem and are fully aware of it.  Maybe they can't or won't to save face? 

That's their choice, mate.  Whatever the affect that has on bl is on them, good or bad.


*shrug*


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Asclepius said:


> Sorry, to correct what I had posted,  it was ' post your dirtiest sexual fantasies thread'  Schizo talked about rape and LA said about the former.
> I aint no prude, despite misgivings and we all have etreme issues on here so not being an asshole but the fact that grown women on here dont hav eany boundarie - i can not tollerate - especially wowen who are responsible for kids that talk lie fucking psyhos - no, no tolerance for that shit! Also, the fact that mods are not keeping an eye on fucking beyond perverted shit on here, in other threads outside TL - has anyone any experience of life the fuck at all?? ugh rant/



So let me see if I can plot out the chain of events here yeah?

You go to a thread entitled "dirtiest sexual fantasies"
People accordingly post their dirtiest sexual fantasies
You get real angry over the dirty sexual fantasies strangers on the internet have posted in a thread specifically asking about dirty sexual fantasies
Now you're here whining and blaming the mods for not deleting anything you dislike instead of just not clicking on the thread
That about cover everything?

I have to say you come off pretty sheltered if it's breaking news to you that rape fantasies exist. They're very common and there's far more fucked up shit people fantasise about and admit to online. As long as anything happening IRL is between consenting adults where's the problem?

I've done rape roleplays before with most girls I've seen with because it was their fantasy, obviously since it was roleplay it was actually consensual. Plenty of fun had by all though. Much more common fantasy than you think.


----------



## Gloomp

Asclepius said:


> Not all but you cant have people posting about shit like Lady Alkaline, about 'looking to be raped and beaten',  on here and no moderation - yet long term users on here have had to deal with sexual abuse and assault - are you fucking kidding me? - its beyond dysfunctional - this place has enabled alot of seriously dysfunctional and antisocial people, to the detrement of people with addictions that are looking for support and hindered because of the dysfunctional culture that has been enabled by staff on here.
> Is anyone held accountabvle in this place for human welfare - or do a few of us have to get together and take this further...wtf?  I dont wan tthat to happen but there seems to be no/little ethical stance on this site - I am in no way stringent re. peoples self expression but the fact that people on here have trauma and distress and yet sociopaths are let to run loose on these threads with their shit, with no oversight, is beyond distressing. Wtf is happening to this place???
> @TheLoveBandit



I agree.  Often, I feel worse for having logged onto to BL.  And it's quite funny:  i've often tore my own self down for having convictions and elementary moralities that I _did not_ question.  Turns out, sometimes I can become "all-too-moral" when others show such depreciation of themselves.  I will not tolerate self abuse, nor will I tolerate petulant posturing that seeks instant gratification of owns ego.

In your case, you seem to have issues with modding.  I suppose I don't because I dont care enough about this site.   But damn, some of you lack moral class, and I don't want to look down upon you:  but you force me to.  Is it snobby?  Sure.  But what's the alternative?  To devolve myself?  I don't think so.


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> FOUR WEEKS LATER I FINALLY GOT THE KETAMINE


It probably is that good timeloop stuff and just got stuck doing itself.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> They just like to bind and like to be bound.


This post has some implications in it.


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> It probably is that good timeloop stuff and just got stuck doing itself.


Definitely. Want me to share some wisdom? Gonna do it anyway. Worlds revolves around giving caring and taking. Not mine.

Translates soz.


----------



## DopeM

Asclepius said:


> ...so many sociopaths in this place. Doesn't make it sane, especially of a certain age - fuck that.



It's in the water


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Definitely. Want me to share some wisdom? Gonna do it anyway. Worlds revolves around giving caring and taking. Not mine.
> 
> Translates soz.


I think what the slav is trying to say is "the love you make is equal to the love you take"

But I'd take it a step further and say always leave it better than you found it.


----------



## Xorkoth

Last thing I'm gonna say on the matter:  rape is always bad, very very bad, horrific and deplorable.  I don't want to get into it but I'm aware there was some stuff that happened offsite with some members.  For me I didn't know these people and it was all hearsay so all I could really say is, take it off-site.  Over time I saw enough to make up my mind.  You'll perhaps notice that certain people are no longer here, and are no longer a mod.  So maybe just consider that a victory and move on (please please?)  As I said, mods aren't perfect, we're people, and we're trying to balance the desires of hundreds of people, all of whom we only know through their online personas.

On the other hand whatever 2 consenting adults choose to do with each other sexually is their business, and if they post about it in a thread asking people to post about their sexual fetishes, that's not a problem, either.  What is a problem is trying to make someone feel dirty/like a whore/morally wrong for it.  Bottom line.



fuckpete said:


> guess who relapsed?? man I find the most stupid excuses, I have sleep and stomach issues lately, so the best cure for both in my case? opioids... I was thinking about oxy  4 hours ago at 5 AM, but I said nooooo, I'm working on an app project so no time for noding, so I've been depressed a little lately since I quit in the winter, my mind quickly jumped to the conclusion that tramadol is the solution, good snri a little euphoria here there.
> 
> so I've been pacing between 6 and 7 am in the room, thinking about when will the pharmacies open up and which one will serve me more likely without a script, so I got the google maps out of my pocket *bam bam*, 8 am.... so pacing again, started undressing while contradicting myself, got my jeans up, sat down and started thinking more, well my stupid brain said that if I got in my jean I may as well go     never ever did I find such an excuse, so checked google maps again, wrote pharmacies, made a quick scheme about which one makes the less money( in the sense that it has lots of other pharmacies nearby with better prices) , knows me less and is not a part from a huge chain, at 8 am I was out the door, at 8:15 am I was back in the house with a pack of 30 pills, in my calculus it seems like if I take these for 5 days I'm back to square one so I'm gonna space it out ( although this leads to making exceptions....... )



Damn man, sorry.  I relapsed last year too, I managed to get off again since then, it was a slow slip back over the course of about 8 months


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> I think what the slav is trying to say is "the love you make is equal to the love you take"
> 
> But I'd take it a step further and say always leave it better than you found it.


Something like that. I applaud you for your successful translation.

Aint that the goal.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Is da rape fight still goin on

wtf

tl>dr


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

IDK i just woke up.

I think it's over/OP sobered up.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I woke up 2hrs ago.

Had to go buy cigars/juice/food


----------



## thefirm

what kind of programming do you do @Xorkoth ?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckpete said:


> what kind of programming do you do @Xorkoth ?



on humans

stay away from him


----------



## thefirm

if(shady.conversationStatus==true)
return "who r u?";


----------



## Xorkoth

fuckpete said:


> what kind of programming do you do @Xorkoth ?



Web-based stuff, javascript/jquery/python, right now we're transitioning from an ASP.NET based platform to an XML/Python based platform and I'm leading the learning of it, training of my colleagues, and transitioning/rewriting all of our functionality.  I also do Java front-end applications (used to do server stuff and front-end with Java, too, but not at this job, that was more in college) to automate code writing.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

does anyone on here use termic b4 kratom I just took some then kratom after shower


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> does anyone on here use termic b4 kratom I just took some then kratom after shower



I think turmeric is always a good idea, I found I have a noticeably better mood when using it consistently. It maybe a placebo, but I legitimately think it works. It needs fat with it to unlock it's full potential, so I have it with the butter in my fried eggs in the am.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## Xorkoth

Actually, orally, curcumin (the active compound in turmeric) is very, very poorly bioavailable, to the point you need a lot of it to get much effect at all.  However black pepper (specifically, piperine) will make it many times more bioavailable.  I get bulk curcumin and piperine powder and make an oil mixture, 25mg of piperine is enough, and I use 500mg-1gram of curcumin (that would be shit tons of turmeric - turmeric is only 3% curcumin).  It's very good as an anti-flammatory (2 friends of mine used to take 1600mg or more of ibuprofen every single day for inflammation from injury and now just use curcumin/piperine and it works better with no ibuprofen), and also good for mood.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> how was ur trip brother


It was less of a trip and more of a mood elevator.  Pleasant day indeed.


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Actually, orally, curcumin (the active compound in turmeric) is very, very poorly bioavailable, to the point you need a lot of it to get much effect at all.  However black pepper (specifically, piperine) will make it many times more bioavailable.  I get bulk curcumin and piperine powder and make an oil mixture, 25mg of piperine is enough, and I use 500mg-1gram of curcumin (that would be shit tons of turmeric - turmeric is only 3% curcumin).  It's very good as an anti-flammatory (2 friends of mine used to take 1600mg or more of ibuprofen every single day for inflammation from injury and now just use curcumin/piperine and it works better with no ibuprofen), and also good for mood.


I’ve seen loads of stuff about some turmeric milk stuff that’s good for inflammation. So I’m assuming that’s a pile of Piss.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Actually, orally, curcumin (the active compound in turmeric) is very, very poorly bioavailable, to the point you need a lot of it to get much effect at all.  However black pepper (specifically, piperine) will make it many times more bioavailable.  I get bulk curcumin and piperine powder and make an oil mixture, 25mg of piperine is enough, and I use 500mg-1gram of curcumin (that would be shit tons of turmeric - turmeric is only 3% curcumin).  It's very good as an anti-flammatory (2 friends of mine used to take 1600mg or more of ibuprofen every single day for inflammation from injury and now just use curcumin/piperine and it works better with no ibuprofen), and also good for mood.



Good point, I forgot I add lots of pepper to my eggs...


----------



## thefirm

Xorkoth said:


> Web-based stuff, javascript/jquery/python, right now we're transitioning from an ASP.NET based platform to an XML/Python based platform and I'm leading the learning of it, training of my colleagues, and transitioning/rewriting all of our functionality.  I also do Java front-end applications (used to do server stuff and front-end with Java, too, but not at this job, that was more in college) to automate code writing.



nice, I got into js and typescript 2 months ago, until that I only knew some intermediate C# and some C++ from uni/highschool and learning in my freetime, but I dropped out in the second year of university, too much math . I really enjoy js, mostly learned the core language but I'm gonna get into vue or react, probably react because of the huge demand but I understood that vue is really nice, plus the typescript version of angular not angular.js seems appealing too. a guy who has a vlog, stefan mischook kinda talked me into php but I'm gonna leave that after I get a job. had an opportunity to get a c# internship but I switched towns because here is the silicon valley of our country so more opportunities to work and learn, I'm doing a paid course now and my mentor is really nice, corona kinda fucked it up and we do the lessons on zoom for now but gonna get back to live sessions in person.

did you finish university or mainly learned on your own/bootcamps?


----------



## Gloomp

Xorkoth said:


> Actually, orally, curcumin (the active compound in turmeric) is very, very poorly bioavailable, to the point you need a lot of it to get much effect at all.  However black pepper (specifically, piperine) will make it many times more bioavailable.  I get bulk curcumin and piperine powder and make an oil mixture, 25mg of piperine is enough, and I use 500mg-1gram of curcumin (that would be shit tons of turmeric - turmeric is only 3% curcumin).  It's very good as an anti-flammatory (2 friends of mine used to take 1600mg or more of ibuprofen every single day for inflammation from injury and now just use curcumin/piperine and it works better with no ibuprofen), and also good for mood.




Absolutely.  I have to take curcumin and add tumeric to food that I can in order to prevent gastritis.  I also recommend ginger tea in combination of.  I believe my continued use to be 99.5% not as a result of a placebo effect.


----------



## Xorkoth

fuckpete said:


> nice, I got into js and typescript 2 months ago, until that I only knew some intermediate C# and some C++ from uni/highschool and learning in my freetime, but I dropped out in the second year of university, too much math . I really enjoy js, mostly learned the core language but I'm gonna get into vue or react, probably react because of the huge demand but I understood that vue is really nice, plus the typescript version of angular not angular.js seems appealing too. a guy who has a vlog, stefan mischook kinda talked me into php but I'm gonna leave that after I get a job. had an opportunity to get a c# internship but I switched towns because here is the silicon valley of our country so more opportunities to work and learn, I'm doing a paid course now and my mentor is really nice, corona kinda fucked it up and we do the lessons on zoom for now but gonna get back to live sessions in person.
> 
> did you finish university or mainly learned on your own/bootcamps?



I did, yeah.  I started dabbling/teaching myself in high school, simple TI-83 calculator stuff and also C and HTML/basic javascript/CSS.  Decided to do CS in college (instead of music, close decision and what a good one), found it really easy because it basically filled in the gaps, I felt like I was always a few steps ahead (the math wasn't the easiest, I actually ended up 4 classes away from a double major with math, and 2 of those were possible electives for some general math stuff I needed for my degree so I did 2 extra classes to get the double, abstract algebra and abstract calculus, entirely proof-based, those were the hardest thing I did in college by far.  And I was high the entire time. %)

Anyway got my degree which qualified me for practically every job I could find, which was awesome.  Got a good one, still have it.  I have thought about doing the job ladder thing, I could probably be making 6 figures now but as I am also a musician and spend a lot of time on the road and stuff, I prefer keeping this job, which involves great people, working from home, job security and almost total freedom to do whatever else I want.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


>








Is it Friday 13th????????


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh shit now I see what the relevance of that screenshot is.  Damn for a second there I went superSatan.


----------



## Shady's Fox

wtf diz convo got 0 100 real quick

i feel like i am in a high school movie plot

broo welp


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Asclepius said:


> Not all but you cant have people posting about shit like Lady Alkaline, about 'looking to be raped and beaten',  on here and no moderation - yet long term users on here have had to deal with sexual abuse and assault - are you fucking kidding me? - its beyond dysfunctional - this place has enabled alot of seriously dysfunctional and antisocial people, to the detrement of people with addictions that are looking for support and hindered because of the dysfunctional culture that has been enabled by staff on here.
> Is anyone held accountabvle in this place for human welfare - or do a few of us have to get together and take this further...wtf?  I dont wan tthat to happen but there seems to be no/little ethical stance on this site - I am in no way stringent re. peoples self expression but the fact that people on here have trauma and distress and yet sociopaths are let to run loose on these threads with their shit, with no oversight, is beyond distressing. Wtf is happening to this place???
> @TheLoveBandit



As others point out - you started the thread about fantasies.  Don't ask questions you won't like the answers to, and if you ask it anyway, don't condemn others for their answers as you're doing here.

No ethical stance on this site?  Are you fucking kidding me?  Ask again, and I'll give you the 12 page version of this answer.  But for now, I'll keep it to these few points:

We are a site of drug users = not the best decision makers, not always in a right state of mind.  Know your audience, and don't forget, you are 'one of us'.
The site has differing forums, with differing content and levels of moderation on what is allowable or not.  Again, know your audience when you pose such questions.

Personally, I try to go to great lengths not to judge others.  If someone shares something personal with me, especially if I ASKED them about it, I don't judge them for their answer but instead take it as a better understanding of who they are, where they come from, what shaped them into who they are today = so I can better interact with them going forward.  Every living human being has their own definitions on what is 'acceptable' in certain situations, and there are some lines drawn socially that become fairly universal (murder, pedophilia, and wanting to rape someone).  Be careful when you assume you personal beliefs are universal.




Xorkoth said:


> Nobody is perfect, we make mistakes like everybody else. In this case though I don't see a mistake, you're imposing your own ideas on somebody else and trying to make them feel bad for the way they feel and choose to deal with their own pain. You're being a bully. I like you and value your contributions over the years but shit like this is discouraging and frustrating.



This.  This.  And, this.






✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Alkaline smells like an alt , pretty obv whose if that's the case so ignore it.



Not an alt.  But members can generally put other members on ignore - mentally, or thru the software.  Members  have that power.

As to the rest of the dulled-by-repitition remarks of a failed staff for this site...odd how we're afloat after 20y given such abject failure, no?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'd like to say thank you to @Xorkoth and @Wilson Wilson @PrincessDiz and the others who stood up for me. I greatly appreciate your kindness.

As far as you, Assclap, this is the last thing I have to say to you. My fantasies are none of your business. The reason it is still a fantasy is because it is not realistic. In BDSM, we have rules such as SSC - Safe, sane and consensual. My partners follow those rules, as do I.

I do not care what you think or what you say about what I choose to do with my body. You're judgemental, closed minded and seriously seem to be jealous.

Daisy, I am not an alt. Anyone with access to my email can very quickly verify my identity.

You can both kiss my ass. You're blocked.

I am no longer feeding into this drama because it will hurt BL and our community


----------



## andyturbo

@LadyAlkaline 

Hey hun know that if I wasnt being such a crack head I would have stuck up for you as well. Unfortunately im only seeing this all now.

And that sticking up is from my own quick analysis of the thread , nothing to do with other staff members opinions.

Theres nothing more to add that hasnt been said already. Lets try to act like bluelighters to eachother.


----------



## BK38

BL for life. Been here since I was 19 y/o, sitting pretty at 30 y/o now. Addicts helping addicts, wisdom passed on without judgement and just good times in times of strife... I've only just recently become more active in the community, but whether it's words or the lounge, a jazz or film thread or elsewhere, it's good stuff. To infinity and beyond!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> The reason it is still a fantasy is because it is not realistic. In BDSM, we have rules such as SSC - Safe, sane and consensual. My partners follow those rules, as do I.



I am not following this conversation, I don't know the reasons behind this comment, but i can say that I truly appreciate it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CFC said:


> Is it Friday 13th????????



@schizopath is about to hit that shit straight up super satan like @Xorkoth did today, and like i did (mini satan) today.

This whole week is gunna be fuckxd.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am judging you all for not believing in DOGE as your personal lord and savior.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am judging you all for not believing in DOGE as your personal lord and savior.



SATAN'S MY SUGAR DADDY


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


>









Father, forgive US. Couldn't tell da difference, it's on me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw that was terrible and i want to die now

1/6th of the way thru that and I am thinking of ways to off myself before I have to hear 3 minutes of it. 

I'll hear it out because WHAT JOB DO I HAVE TO GO TO?  LOCKDOWN LOL.



LOL @ "we should all be feminists" what

yeah the song is shit and I feel the need to cut myself now thx shady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Memphis and Madness doing a rap off BOTH HIGH ON DRUGS would be more entertaining and have a wider vocabulary and not waste 3 minutes of my life

stopped at 1.5 minutes because the sound of my skin hitting searing hot metal sounds better

no offense love 

it's probably something wrong w/ my brain, not the music.


----------



## Xorkoth

Madness for real has great lyrical skills, so do some others who post in the rap thread.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Madness for real has great lyrical skills, so do some others who post in the rap thread.


esp madness omg 

it makes me think the literature world didn't die with the beat generation ... a little ...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That last one i posted about Vanna White was kratom induced. 

Only people who know me probably would be able to "solve the puzzle".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU POSTED ABOUT VANNA WHITE omg what

WHAT

bro i need to read this one

why don't I look at the rap thread

probably because the depression takes over me and all I can do is get horny and plan sexual rendezvous in the middle of the day/night or drink beers or play video games

I HAD A REALLY HAPPY MENTAL STATE EARLIER THIS YEAR and the lockdown DID NOT HELP.  Neither did other things but I'm blaming this on DONUT TRAMP.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah man just peak into the last post of the rap thread.

It's a quick one. About 2 sentences. One massive run-on.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> "solve the puzzle"



You find Vanna White sexy, and would fuck?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah i'm not that deep at all - that's exactly what it's about.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> One massive run-on.


just like in bed OOOOOo hot

i'm so pent up and bored

I came last night HAD TO JERK IT NO THANKS TO COVID19 (I am seriously loving this as a NAME codeword it's like... hot...) so I'm totes going to move on in life.  He clearly don't want it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah i'm not that deep at all - that's exactly what it's about.


that's hot and I bet she would get the fuck of her life and be like "WHY DID I ALWAYS SETTLE???/??/?  I NEED SUM GOOD DICCC IN MY LIFE..."

or not what do I know.  Celebs are pretty bad at relationships which makes me think they're pretty bad at sex.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I hate this covid 19

really, what the fuck, when I was putting my shit together a pandemic pops out. nice try God. I hope some changes will be appreciated in the future

For example, I have noticed that people are really horny, instead of isolation, they will want fornication


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Things come in waves.

2020 is still going to be dope.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I hate this covid 19


Honestly I thought it was fucking up my sex life then it got a lot better than it ever was and I am living the JOSE life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Things come in waves.
> 
> 2020 is still going to be dope.


My 2020 never stopped being dope.  Even in lockdown I'm having my life continue...somehow.  For now.  

Won't go on forever and will be super upset when the sex and drugs / alcohol / marijuana stops.  Having at least half of those things helps IMO.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're going to be such a cool old man, CH.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness says he is not that deep

but his dicc is fully inside and i'm like owww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> You're going to be such a cool old man, CH.


i hope i'm always tripping at the beach


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Honestly I thought it was fucking up my sex life then it got a lot better than it ever was and I am living the JOSE life.



At the first moment, of course, all of us got worried, like, uau, this is going to fuck my sex life.. now I have been noticing that sex life is better than ever

I have just excluded medical staff and essential workers from my list ^^


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> At the first moment, of course, all of us got worried, like, uau, this is going to fuck my sex life.. now I have been noticing that sex life is better than ever
> 
> I have just excluded medical staff and essential workers from my list ^^



we are living dark times to play fantasies with nurses (with all due respect to their jobs, of course)


----------



## jose ribas da silva

but my stethoscope is still active, auscultating innocent vaginas


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> At the first moment, of course, all of us got worried, like, uau, this is going to fuck my sex life.. now I have been noticing that sex life is better than ever
> 
> I have just excluded medical staff and essential workers from my list ^^


I only fuck essential workers 

I know... I know... I was already sick like 4 times this year and definitely with covid.  I quarantined myself every time.

I like a MANS with a job so I don't have to always be the one buying myself a burrito. 

I WAS LAST NIGHT ... let's let that NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> we are living dark times to play fantasies with nurses (with all due respect to their jobs, of course)



1Fucking My Nurse In The Dark (After She Gives Me The Morphine Shot)


----------



## jose ribas da silva

it is serious, man have your ever tried to use a stethoscope as a sex toy? 

I suggest you to try to auscultate a clitoris. I have noticed that the exchange of heat, between the gelid stethoscope's surface and a warmed clitoris generates pleasant body vibrations in some women.. other ones find a little bit strange, then in theses cases I just use my lingual skills. 

My favorite lingual movement is called infinite, where the tongue draws an infinite over the clitoris. The secret here is that the movement needs to press the clitoris strongly (while moving), it cannot be a puppy tongue, it is more like a giraffe tongue.. press strongly and move like an infinite.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is serious, man have your ever tried to use a stethoscope as a sex toy?



.... no.... I haven't.  I don't want to get a boner every time someone is touching my dick.  or body.  But that seems to happen often now.  



> I suggest you to try to auscultate a clitoris. I have noticed that the exchange of heat, between the gelid stethoscope's surface and a warmed clitoris generates pleasant body vibrations in some women.. other ones find a little bit strange, then in theses cases I just use my lingual skills.
> 
> My favorite lingual movement is called infinite, where the tongue draws an infinite over the clitoris. The secret here is that the movement needs to press the clitoris strongly (while moving), it cannot be a puppy tongue, it is more like a giraffe tongue.. press strongly and move like an infinite.


whhhhhhhuhhhhhhhhhhhh um

can i steal your moves for asses pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think Jose makes me feel better about my being a manwhore


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Other lingual movement is for the nipples. 

Just go and press the center of the a nipple very strongly with your tongue... then press until you feel a difference in the taste, then you make small lateral vibrations... man this one is hot.. a secret from generations


----------



## jose ribas da silva

please, I advice against the use of snake tongue-based movements, these are the worse, women in general hate it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Other lingual movement is for the nipples.
> 
> Just go and press the center of the a nipple very strongly with your tongue... then press until you feel a difference in the taste, then you make small lateral vibrations... man this one is hot.. a secret from generations


probably does not work for the mens...
iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> please, I advice against the use of snake tongue-based movements, these are the worse, women in general hate it


yea so I wonder what the MANS likes... I am typically pretty good at eating ass to begin with...

but your posts got me wondering

and I don't like it so HOW THE FUCK AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW...


----------



## jose ribas da silva

for man, you can explore the region just above the penis but below the belly button, that part is hot your start passing slowly the tongue there and then you go down, kissing the regions that circle the penis, the balls, the region between the balls and the anus, and then you can go to suck only the head, sucking and moving your cheeks like a fish breathing, sometimes i would rather to perform this first steps with the guy wearing his underwear


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JOSE IS LIKE SOUTH AMERICAN JESUS come to help my sex life

TELL ME MORE I need to know more.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I like to be romantic with men, because gays most of the times are not romantic, so I treat my partners like I treat a candid virgin girl... like I am very romantic, penetrating with passion and not only randiness


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I like exploring the anal parts like I do with a vagina, going very slowly at the beginning, only with the head, and then increasing in accordance with the context of the moment


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I like to be romantic with men, because gays most of the times are not romantic, so I treat my partners like I treat a candid virgin girl... like I am very romantic, penetrating with passion and not only randiness


lol

oh shit

I get very romantic w/ a guy in bed.. oh shiiiiit...

i um....

I'm going to need lube and tissues... holy fuck I've got a guy wanting to come over and I'm so getting laid anyways NO THANKS TO my COVID19 lover


----------



## jose ribas da silva

if you want to improve your sex with men, I suggest you be a romantic partner, sexual, an object of desire, but still candid and romantic, and gentlemen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if I was DONALD TRUMP I would get Jose US CITIZENSHIP and a plane flight up here RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> if you want to improve your sex with men, I suggest you be a romantic partner, sexual, an object of desire, but still candid and romantic, and gentlemen


Yeah I do all of that.

I'm thinking I'm too needy/insecure especially with the lockdown boredom and "it's all my fault" is an understatement.  

But HE WON'T DATE ME.  

It's probably because I'm a dysfunctional hyperemotional pile of shit.  That likely doesn't help.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

My preferences are 20-25 years old guys, some of them they have problems in their families, they are alone, not being accepted because they are gays.. so I can listen to them, I am mixture of a father and a lover


----------



## jose ribas da silva

then, Like they feel so nice with me, they feel warmed, with their feelings satisfied, they are incredibly passive, which is exactly what I want sexually. but sometimes I like to get laid, specially with this kind of passive type of guy, it is like being penetrated by a flower


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> My preferences are 20-25 years old guys, some of them they have problems in their families, they are alone, not being accepted because they are gays.. so I can listen to them, I am mixture of a father and a lover


that's... really fucking hot...

I norm go for guys my age or older... and they still call me *daddy*

I'm sure you get that a lot in the bedroom


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> then, Like they feel so nice with me, they feel warmed, with their feelings satisfied, they are incredibly passive, which is exactly what I want sexually. but sometimes I like to get laid, specially with this kind of passive type of guy, it is like being penetrated by a flower


I'm kinda the opposite as a top I turn into a raging bull and if I'm gonna get fucked they can't be too much of a flower.... but normally am not into bottoming whatsoever it's just so not my thing and I don't get much out of it... LOL...

jose you have a way with words, my friend.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Buttsex.


----------



## thefirm

nice xor!!! i kind of regret dropping out, but I had huge gaps in my math knowledge even before the univ, so i had to do too much catching up to do 

where is the guy with the buttsex facts???? opossum was his name? i don't remember, he used to light up lucy's thread


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am lucky that in portuguese language "daddy" is not usually used as a sexual word, otherwise I would hear it for sure. 

What I like in sex with men, it is two things: main one, angelical guys, beautiful face, needing support and being passive. On the other hand, depending on how much cocaine I have done, I can change and go to explore muscle guys and other stereotypes, which is very rare, but it may happen from time to time.  It is rare to find old men (gays) which are nice persons, in general, they are old fagots. Then, there are an increased number of young adults in gay scene in Brazil, they are very common everywhere, which is nice for both sides: (1) I can play with them; (2) They have a lot of amazing friends (women), and I play with them too.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I like to share a cock with a girl sometimes, or to have my cock shared between a guy and a girl, both friends of one another


----------



## thefirm

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am lucky that in portuguese language "daddy" is not usually used as a sexual word, otherwise I would hear it for sure.


it always amuses me how humble is jose when it comes to intercourse trivia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am lucky that in portuguese language "daddy" is not usually used as a sexual word, otherwise I would hear it for sure.


LOL

It can throw me off but I like being called "papi" as I'm not Latino so it's not like a family-word with me so it's just hot.  



> What I like in sex with men, it is two things: main one, angelical guys, beautiful face, needing support and being passive. On the other hand, depending on how much cocaine I have done, I can change and go to explore muscle guys and other stereotypes, which is very rare, but it may happen from time to time.  It is rare to find old men (gays) which are nice persons, in general, they are old fagots. Then, there are an increased number of young adults in gay scene in Brazil, they are very common everywhere, which is nice for both sides: (1) I can play with them; (2) They have a lot of amazing friends (women), and I play with them too.


That's hot and I appreciate your candor.

LOL they have women friends LOL oh man

home wreckers union #74 for life


----------



## jose ribas da silva

gatinho is common in portuguese language, it means like a cute cat in a figurative sense.. I like being called like that (men and women) I feel like a protector, it is my responsibility to protect my partners, providing drugs, doing private security, you know, we live in Brazil, that's sometimes can be a hell, and then, embedded from this feeling of protection, they turn out to be more and more passive, the protector is the same who penetrates, it is the same the gives pleasure, it is a mixture of desire and admiration and respect... that's when passivity arises at its most


----------



## thefirm

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is my responsibility to protect my partners, providing drugs, doing private security,


that is called escorting in my country       if a part time bouncer had a kid with an escort, that would be the kids destiny


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> gatinho is common in portuguese language, it means like a cute cat in a figurative sense.. I like being called like that (men and women) I feel like a protector, it is my responsibility to protect my partners, providing drugs, doing private security, you know, we live in Brazil, that's sometimes can be a hell, and then, embedded from this feeling of protection, they turn out to be more and more passive, the protector is the same who penetrates, it is the same the gives pleasure, it is a mixture of desire and admiration and respect... that's when passivity arises at its most


I can relate to 100% of this.


----------



## mal3volent

jose ribas da silva said:


> My preferences are 20-25 years old guys, some of them they have problems in their families, they are alone, not being accepted because they are gays.. so I can listen to them, I am mixture of a father and a lover



I check all your boxes baby except I AM TOO FUCKING OLD god I should have just killed myself when I turned 30 Fuck. what if I have extra family problems and still look 25 , is that acceptable ? Please adopt me as your gay stepson please!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just ever so gently poke his outer age parameter.

That's as much dirty talk as you'll get, as a guy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I should have just killed myself when I turned 30


lol mal it's gonna be ok baby

you can still find a sugar daddy at ur age


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I just ever so gently poke his outer age parameter.
> 
> That's as much dirty talk as you'll get, as a guy.



you're poking on the inside I'm poking on the outside.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Please adopt me as your gay stepson please!


[MASTURBATES FURIOUSLY]


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I feel you, bro.

I really do.

@mal3volent


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a guy coming over in a while I better go shower and get ready.

HE'LL REALLY SHOW UP, unlike covid-19.  THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

andyturbo said:


> @LadyAlkaline
> 
> Hey hun know that if I wasnt being such a crack head I would have stuck up for you as well. Unfortunately im only seeing this all now.
> 
> And that sticking up is from my own quick analysis of the thread , nothing to do with other staff members opinions.
> 
> Theres nothing more to add that hasnt been said already. Lets try to act like bluelighters to eachother.


Thanks bb


----------



## mal3volent

madness, you should read Jose's techniques and record the vocaroo so I can listen tonight over a bottle of tequila.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You mean literally read his posts, in my voice? Making it sexual, as needed?


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> You mean literally read his posts, in my voice? Making it sexual, as needed?



yeah but I won't masturbate to it I swear, it's for a ...nature documentary I'm doing .


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

jose ribas da silva said:


> I feel like a protector, it is my responsibility to protect my partners, providing drugs, doing private security, you know, we live in Brazil, that's sometimes can be a hell, and then, embedded from this feeling of protection, they turn out to be more and more passive, the protector is the same who penetrates, it is the same the gives pleasure, it is a mixture of desire and admiration and respect... that's when passivity arises at its most







__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay i had to finish it.





__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## thefirm

I always thought that mal is a young stud, I guess getting to moderate CEPs and seeing jgrimez theories and nova flexes had an impact on his age and mental wellbeing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> madness, you should read Jose's techniques and record the vocaroo so I can listen tonight over a bottle of tequila.


yeah 

just in case I can't fuck tonight

I need something sexy to jerk off to, porn isn't working


----------



## Soso78

Bl is the gayest place on the internet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> Bl is the gayest place on the internet


that's racist

and tbph this is 10% more hetero than the entire nation of Saudi Arabia.

DON'T GET ME STARTED ON TURKEY.


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> Bl is the gayest place on the internet



It is, probably the whole anonymity thing veils the concept. I don't think they would say these kind of stuff in their daily life. Funny how we ain't got any lesbians, that's weird.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> It is, probably the whole anonymity thing veils the concept. I don't think they would say these kind of stuff in their daily life. Funny how we ain't got any lesbians, that's weird.


shady, personally, please go fuck yourself

softly


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's similar to you know what? I actually thought about it, yes my head hadn't exploded, haha. It's similar to when a girl gets on a multiplayer game session, all virgins start actin weird and stuff. It may boil down to stupidity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@skillz~4~thrillz 

IF YOU ARE ALIVE

I MISS YOU GIRL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Daisy is cool and cares about the old members and posts funny polls

I'm so sick of you shady

I'm going to delete all these posts so your ULTRA-SENSIBLE HETERONORMATIVE FEELINGS aren't hurt


----------



## Shady's Fox

Rite, rite.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AT LEAST SOSO CAN MAKE ME LAUGH


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Daisy is cool and cares about the old members and posts funny polls
> 
> I'm so sick of you shady
> 
> I'm going to delete all these posts so your ULTRA-SENSIBLE HETERONORMATIVE FEELINGS aren't hurt



Don't play the victim, you motherfucker in your motherfuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and when soso is grossed out by gay stuff i at least believe him

all you do is repost eminem videos

i have 1 for you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Don't play the victim, you motherfucker in your motherfuck


lol OK you made me laugh

you bitch i hate you

hating on gay people being like WHERE'S THE LESBIANS

*they were so disgusted by the penis just like you that they couldn't live in a world with dick

thanks, they said not gay dick, straight dick... because gay dick wouldn't grab them by the pussy -DJT*

worse than our president imo AT LEAST TRUMP GAVE ME A CORONA CHECK


----------



## thefirm

yo shady did you catch covid-19? your writing skills got improved a lot, R.I.P " who r u? hood shit *eminem link* " shady  actually making sense, and you guys say that 2020 isn't great


----------



## Shady's Fox

haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU SCARED OFF ALL THE LESBIANS

at least DJT has DEVOS in his corner, you know she like a pussy eater's special


----------



## Shady's Fox

I love'em, love em. We gettin crazy hereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## thefirm

why I am not a bluelighter yet? I want to use the reacts  did the 50 post rule change?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just noticed shady's avatar

i like shady again

i am v sorry about the lockdown microagression


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> why I am not a bluelighter yet? I want to use the reacts  did the 50 post rule change?


*Bluelighter*

what are you on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not judging, I need a good high

RC benzos? psychedelics?  RC dissociatives?

*u can trust us*


----------



## BK38

You fuckers need this in your lives:


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i just noticed shady's avatar
> 
> i like shady again
> 
> i am v sorry about the lockdown microagression



That's Jack Nicholson, baby girl.


----------



## mal3volent

fuckpete said:


> I always thought that mal is a young stud, I guess getting to moderate CEPs and seeing jgrimez theories and nova flexes had an impact on his age and mental wellbeing



Jose wants a twink with daddy issues.  Truth is , I just can't satisfy him anymore.  He deserves better than a 30 year old. 30 and gay = irrelevant.


----------



## thefirm

it had some lag, time to make a site technical help thread


----------



## thefirm

jose do you own an ak47 or nah? I would gladly pay for a favela tour


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> That's Jack Nicholson, baby girl.


I KNOW IT'S HIM IN THE SHINING YOU FUCKING AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I KNOW IT'S HIM IN THE SHINING YOU FUCKING AHHHHHHHHH




yoooo

am gonna break ur legs

and stick them in ur ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> I would gladly pay for a favela tour



i'd want a sweet latino daddy with a gun doing my private security too though

that i could optional fuck at the end of the night

oh yissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> yoooo
> 
> am gonna break ur legs
> 
> and stick them in ur ass


check your privilege


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> why I am not a bluelighter yet? I want to use the reacts  did the 50 post rule change?


No gives a fuck about ur reactions u Down syndrome cunt


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> check your privilege



what are you talkin about

nah yo

you can't get out

once you talk

fuck


----------



## thefirm

I would really consider having a similar strip club in the crib


----------



## thefirm

fuck off mate, Up my ass cunt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> No gives a fuck about ur reactions u Down syndrome cunt


ok that was legit funny

shady take some notes from soso on how to legit put a smile on someone else's face

maybe your own too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> fuck off mate, Up my ass cunt


IS THIS PETE???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like pete


----------



## thefirm

tea drinking,bean smashing, sex pistols listening cunt


----------



## Shady's Fox

look at this kido

he's talkin about strip clubs

phaaa

and he's livin with his grandma


----------



## Soso78

White privilege is my  birthright.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CAPTAIN.HEROIN

you have been BANNED from BLUELIGHT

sincerely
@mal3volent


----------



## thefirm

i'm morph man lol fuck pete


----------



## Captain.Heroin

morph

who's morph

i dunno who no one is anymore

*cries*










i didn't start drinking before noon
i'm such a failure


----------



## thefirm

I'm living on my own since I was 16 lol, I'M NOT PETE, when I'm gonna tell my grandma to hold my cut to shit heroin while playing the big boy act I'm gonna announce you


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> I'm living on my own since I was 16 lol, I'M NOT PETE, when I'm gonna tell my grandma to hold my cut to shit heroin while playing the big boy act I'm gonna announce you


Fuck off Pete


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckpete said:


> I'm living on my own since I was 16 lol, I'M NOT PETE, when I'm gonna tell my grandma to hold my cut to shit heroin while playing the big boy act I'm gonna announce you



what, how?


----------



## thefirm

morpheuspapaverus, used to mod OD and BDD, did anyone see kingofwessex? that's a proper cunt not this prince charles wanna be soso fuck


----------



## thefirm

fuck your queen mate, I hope she catches the sars-cov-2, see? if I would be british I would've said "god save the queen" while dipping my biscuit in some tea with milk


----------



## Shady's Fox

I ain't hearin you

I think my technology is failing

*echoes*

who

??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT ANOTHER COVID19 CHECK PRESIDENT TRUMP

and pls hurry and make Betsy Devos teach US kids all across America how to twerk with your deepstate national socialist media plants

it'll be this generation's macarena
SINCERELY

captain heroine



fuckpete said:


> fuck your queen mate, I hope she catches the sars-cov-2, see? if I would be british I would've said "god save the queen" while dipping my biscuit in some tea with milk


BORIS PROTECTED THE QUEEN AND GOT COVID-19 FOR GREAT BRITAIN

she is going to LIVEEEEeee


----------



## thefirm

my moms worked in the emirates from when I was 15 to 19, but at 18 I already moved into another town. how? well having a job lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> I'm living on my own since I was 16 lol, I'M NOT PETE, when I'm gonna tell my grandma to hold my cut to shit heroin while playing the big boy act I'm gonna announce you


ok well it's nice to meet you fuckpete

I forget who you are ttytt


----------



## mal3volent

fuckpete said:


> morpheuspapaverus, used to mod OD and BDD, did anyone see kingofwessex? that's a proper cunt not this prince charles wanna be soso fuck



hey morph what's up , what happened to the firm?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHO IS MORPH

I bet you I'm more FIRM than he is iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckpete said:


> my moms worked in the emirates from when I was 15 to 19, but at 18 I already moved into another town. how? well having a job lol



where


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and why don't I remember oh that's right Alzheimer's

OHHHHH

MORPH I remember now

fuck man my memory's getting bad without drugs


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## thefirm

forgot the password, I made too many alts like "FUBAR's daughter" and didn't keep up with so many credentials, but it's okay anyway, gonna keep this one. I know that pete will burst in flames when he'll see the username but I'm gonna "risk" it


----------



## thefirm

in Abu Dhabi in UAE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> forgot the password, I made too many alts like "FUBAR's daughter" and didn't keep up with so many credentials, but it's okay anyway, gonna keep this one. I know that pete will burst in flames when he'll see the username but I'm gonna "risk" it







LOL FUBAR'S DAUGHTER

that's rich man


----------



## Soso78

Little alt bitch. Hiding like a pussy.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I AIN'T HEARIN YOU

EVERYTHING SOUNDS DISTORTED

where am I

am I a sound frequency?

holy fuck

i think i escaped the matrix


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My sister and I are playing this game on Xbox one where you're a goose and you're supposed to annoy as many people as possible 

@madness00 

Read us a sexy story


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> holy fuck
> 
> i think i escaped the matrix


You are the matrix


----------



## thefirm

glad that you are back in your original form shady, you are like pikatchu, can't stay in your ball


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckpete said:


> glad that you are back in your original form shady, you are like pikatchu, can't stay in your ball



because isn't big enough for my DICK

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> glad that you are back in your original form shady, you are like pikatchu, can't stay in your ball


Ur mom stays on our balls.


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> Ur mom stays on our balls.


well better get a tire inflator because even baby yoda couldn't sit on those little ass brit balls


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> My sister and I are playing this game on Xbox one where you're a goose and you're supposed to annoy as many people as possible
> 
> @madness00
> 
> Read us a sexy story


U forgive me?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> U forgive me?


Yes bb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My sister and I are playing this game on Xbox one where you're a goose and you're supposed to annoy as many people as possible
> 
> @madness00
> 
> Read us a sexy story


madness tell us an ORIGINAL sexy store

1,001 Arabian nights style

full of sex and drugs pls


----------



## thefirm

cricket watching bitch, there are two types of brits: mates and cunts, soso is 100% a cunt


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> My sister and I are playing this game on Xbox one where you're a goose and you're supposed to annoy as many people as possible
> 
> @madness00
> 
> Read us a sexy story


It’s a brill game. My son and I laughed the whole way through it! Haha


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> cricket watching bitch, there are two types of brits: mates and cunts, soso is 100% a cunt


well I ain’t ur mate that’s for sure.
At least I say everything I want on same account.
Alt making bitch


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness tell us an ORIGINAL sexy store
> 
> 1,001 Arabian nights style
> 
> full of sex and drugs pls



I went to a club, it was beautiful. Red & purple lights, I got lost, you know. I was swallowin the vibe till I became the club


----------



## thefirm

it's called humor you dumb fuck, you make an alt for a concept, I guess brits like you can only read flyers from ASDA


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes bb


I’m sorry.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> I’m sorry.


No worries  I didn't realize you were joking. I have been a bit stressed lately and quick to bite.

I'm sorry too


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> No worries  I didn't realize you were joking. I have been a bit stressed lately and quick to bite.
> 
> I'm sorry too


I fuvkin love u


----------



## Shady's Fox

Awww, so cute.

Can we have a kiss, now?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> I fuvkin love u


I LUV U TOO SOSO


----------



## thefirm

soso is waiting for a leak like he deals with bootlegs


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> and when soso is grossed out by gay stuff i at least believe him
> 
> all you do is repost eminem videos
> 
> i have 1 for you



Haha fuck yeah, I love that video.  Also, well played.



fuckpete said:


> yo shady did you catch covid-19? your writing skills got improved a lot, R.I.P " who r u? hood shit *eminem link* " shady  actually making sense, and you guys say that 2020 isn't great



Yeah Shady has been making more and more sense, I feel like I'm losing my mind.  



Captain.Heroin said:


> IS THIS PETE???



It's obvious who fuckpete is and it aint pete.

Even before the last 2 pages.


----------



## thefirm

@Shady's Fox  do you watch Drink Champs with Nore from CNN?


----------



## Soso78

i do deal with bootlegs. 
ur moms DVD’s selling like hot cakes. 
saudi gangbang sluts is sold out


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> i do deal with bootlegs.
> ur moms DVD’s selling like hot cakes.
> saudi gangbang sluts is sold out


limpet_chicken would love you, you know why? because he adores little special bitches


----------



## thefirm

no offense to anyone on the spectrum, beside soso of course


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's a shame


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> no offense to anyone on the spectrum, beside soso of course


I’m not on the spectrum I am the spectrum


----------



## thefirm

@Shady's Fox


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> I am the rectum


you are right, you gave up crack only with the help of a special substitution treatment....ass cracks....


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shh


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> you are right, you gave up crack only with the help of a special substitution treatment....ass cracks....


get it right! I Gave up crack heroin and methadone. 
doubt u would have the minerals to that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I went to a club, it was beautiful. Red & purple lights, I got lost, you know. I was swallowin the vibe till I became the club


ok tell us more?


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> get it up! I gave head, touched groin on methaqualone



lol soso has an endorsement deal from a multimineral and multivitamin firm   

you don't have the minerals for that? call 919 8020 345 now and get 3 packs of minerals at a 50% discount


----------



## thefirm

i appreciate tho that soso can take the piss without turning into overclocked pete flaming mode


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> i appreciate tho that soso can take the piss without turning into overclocked pete flaming mode


It’s good U didn’t let Pete get to u and let it affect u in anyway like a angry child. 
oh wait, never mind


----------



## thefirm

i don't have anything with pete, chose this name only to fuck with him but I hope that he is ok honestly. and my initial account was deleted so that's why i have to use this new one.

what happened to zopiclone tho? no bork anymore?


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> i don't have anything with pete, chose this name only to fuck with him but I hope that he is ok honestly. and my initial account was deleted so that's why i have to use this new one.
> 
> what happened to zopiclone tho? no bork anymore?


Pete lives on in ur head


----------



## thefirm

my face hurts from laughing and I don't have more inspiration for stupid shit to say


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> my face hurts from laughing and I don't have more inspiration for stupid shit to say


U need inspiration for stupid shit?? 
it’s second nature to me.


----------



## thefirm

you're a good chap for a cunt


----------



## thefirm

the only useful shit bluelight taught me is british slang


----------



## andyturbo

fuckpete said:


> my face hurts from laughing and I don't have more inspiration for stupid shit to say


Stop your whingeing anyone would think a carrot was jamed up your ass


----------



## thefirm

I only take up fruits up my root chakra, vegetables are not my thing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ANDYYYYYYY

WE LOVE YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*dear andy*

i hit on some essential workers, I know they're lonely as people think they're crawling with plague

hopefully one of them comes over to get fucked by me

or maybe we'll suck dicks

ANDYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyy

this is me day 2 without sex

can you imagine if it was 2 months lol, the depression would be palpable


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i'm gonna eat food and cry about how lonely and sad i am despite lockdown being a running joke

if this is what lockdown in prison is like it must be *very sexy*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think i'm gonna eat food and cry about how lonely and sad i am despite lockdown being a running joke
> 
> if this is what lockdown in prison is like it must be *very sexy*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


you can come over and we can make each other very happy pandas :D

let me just break you out of the land of wine and cheese... we'll meet in America's land of wine and cheese:  Wisconsin, and we'll be the thinnest people in a 200 mile radius.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can come over and we can make each other very happy pandas :D
> 
> let me just break you out of the land of wine and cheese... we'll meet in America's land of wine and cheese:  Wisconsin, and we'll be the thinnest people in a 200 mile radius.








(still prefer girls though i'm afraid, you can watch though)


----------



## BK38

I've been to the Wisconsin State Fair... hollllllllyyyyy shit, I have never seen "people" that fucking fat in my life. They gave me a cream puff and I had to split it between the other 3 ppl in my family just so we could handle it. It was like a fucking zoo as a kid...


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> I've been to the Wisconsin State Fair... hollllllllyyyyy shit, I have never seen "people" that fucking fat in my life. They gave me a cream puff and I had to split it between the other 3 ppl in my family just so we could handle it. It was like a fucking zoo as a kid...


When I lived in America I ordered a plate of food for dinner and asked for a child’s portion and I thought she misheard ne because she brought this huge plate of food and I said no a child’s portion and she said that is a child’s portion. I was really really shocked. The portion sizes over there are ridiculous. Just not normal. I’d have fed 4 people with what she gave me. But then I’m crazy about food anyway but still.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> (still prefer girls though i'm afraid, you can watch though)


 

ok that's hot

let me know when she ain't comin' over cuz of the covid


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> When I lived in America I ordered a plate of food for dinner and asked for a child’s portion and I thought she misheard ne because she brought this huge plate of food and I said no a child’s portion and she said that is a child’s portion. I was really really shocked. The portion sizes over there are ridiculous. Just not normal. I’d have fed 4 people with what she gave me. But then I’m crazy about food anyway but still.



Portions are super stupid in America. Generally order one App/Entree between two when I'm stateside. No wonder people are fat as hell there. Couple that with a "clean your plate" mentality and it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> When I lived in America I ordered a plate of food for dinner and asked for a child’s portion and I thought she misheard ne because she brought this huge plate of food and I said no a child’s portion and she said that is a child’s portion. I was really really shocked. The portion sizes over there are ridiculous. Just not normal. I’d have fed 4 people with what she gave me. But then I’m crazy about food anyway but still.



We have stuff like this (and much bigger too):






That actually looks like a normal large meal to me.  I could eat that.  Fortunately I have a high metabolism and so I'm not fat, I probably would be though if I had different genes.  It's pretty intense how much food we're eating.  I have realized the truth of this when visiting Europe.  Our obesity epidemic is due to both portion size, and even more importantly, the absolute garbage-dump quality of food that many people eat chronically (in some places because fast food is the cheapest option and they have to feed their families), huge amounts of sugars in processed foods and sodas... soda is fucked and some people drink so much of it.  It's really a sad situation.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> When I lived in America I ordered a plate of food for dinner and asked for a child’s portion and I thought she misheard ne because she brought this huge plate of food and I said no a child’s portion and she said that is a child’s portion. I was really really shocked. The portion sizes over there are ridiculous. Just not normal. I’d have fed 4 people with what she gave me. But then I’m crazy about food anyway but still.



We are fat because we have never had to run from anybody


'MERICA!





but also the crazy diets and ideas of portions are the main culprits in the obesity crisis.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> We have stuff like this (and much bigger too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually looks like a normal large meal to me.  I could eat that.  Fortunately I have a high metabolism and so I'm not fat, I probably would be though if I had different genes.  It's pretty intense how much food we're eating.  I have realized the truth of this when visiting Europe.  Our obesity epidemic is due to both portion size, and even more importantly, the absolute garbage-dump quality of food that many people eat chronically (in some places because fast food is the cheapest option and they have to feed their families), huge amounts of sugars in processed foods and sodas... soda is fucked and some people drink so much of it.  It's really a sad situation.


Omg my mouth is watering


----------



## MemphisX3

I also blame black spandex pants for the obesity epidemic because now women have no subconscious warning of weight gain.


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> We have stuff like this (and much bigger too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually looks like a normal large meal to me.  I could eat that.  Fortunately I have a high metabolism and so I'm not fat, I probably would be though if I had different genes.  It's pretty intense how much food we're eating.  I have realized the truth of this when visiting Europe.  Our obesity epidemic is due to both portion size, and even more importantly, the absolute garbage-dump quality of food that many people eat chronically (in some places because fast food is the cheapest option and they have to feed their families), huge amounts of sugars in processed foods and sodas... soda is fucked and some people drink so much of it.  It's really a sad situation.


I legit go years without a soda and then one day I will ease up and drink like half of one and then in 30 days in slamming 2 a day. It's a legit fight to break free again. I'm currently at that 2 a day phase but I could use the calories for my weight training. My mind will snap out of it once I notice the bloating.....which was today...FUCK


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> We have stuff like this (and much bigger too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually looks like a normal large meal to me.  I could eat that.  Fortunately I have a high metabolism and so I'm not fat, I probably would be though if I had different genes.  It's pretty intense how much food we're eating.  I have realized the truth of this when visiting Europe.  Our obesity epidemic is due to both portion size, and even more importantly, the absolute garbage-dump quality of food that many people eat chronically (in some places because fast food is the cheapest option and they have to feed their families), huge amounts of sugars in processed foods and sodas... soda is fucked and some people drink so much of it.  It's really a sad situation.


I have an ED as yous know but that is legit probably 3 months worth of calories for me. That’s madness. Haha


----------



## MsDiz

Maybe not 3 months like but near a full month anyway. Shows what my mind just seen in that plate. I thought about it after I posted haha!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You should have seen the size of my XL slice of pizza i got today for $5. I'll take a picture next time i go, if t's still a relevant and on going discussion. Or maybe i will anyway.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> You should have seen the size of my XL slice of pizza i got today for $5. I'll take a picture next time i go, if t's still a relevant and on going discussion. Or maybe i will anyway.


Yeah do, food pics are the best thinspiration. Haha


----------



## MsDiz

I dunno what the fuck wish thinks I’m into but is not any of this...


----------



## BK38

Man, my google search history's starting to look real weird because I keep having to find appropriate pics for that Gloomp kid for the "Picture a lounger" thread... Whenever I feel like he's being particularly dickish, I go searching. So far we have: "Gay boy top hat" , "african gentleman top hat" and "adult man diaper"


----------



## Shady's Fox

my frieeeeeeendssssssssssss

i think i've heard the word ''QUARANTINE''

too many times today


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> We are fat because we have never had to run from anybody
> 
> 
> 'MERICA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also the crazy diets and ideas of portions are the main culprits in the obesity crisis.


Also very sad feelings


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> (still prefer girls though i'm afraid, you can watch though)



Kissybangbang.com, huh.

You're the master of googling the most obscure shit.


----------



## mal3volent

Nice to see some things (like hating on the US) never go out of style. What is this, EADD?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Portions are super stupid in America. Generally order one App/Entree between two when I'm stateside. No wonder people are fat as hell there. Couple that with a "clean your plate" mentality and it's a recipe for disaster.


Some of us have been working ourselves to death since we got to STATESIDE.  The portions are normal for blue collar worker bros.

Perhaps on the large side for the bourgeois.



Xorkoth said:


> I have a high metabolism and so I'm not fat, I probably would be though if I had different genes.


It's all about the SEXercise IMO. 

You can fuck thousands of calories away per day.



madness00 said:


> You should have seen the size of my XL slice of pizza i got today for $5. I'll take a picture next time i go, if t's still a relevant and on going discussion. Or maybe i will anyway.


Boy if you're giving away your XL slice of pizza for $5 up your prices and come to bed already... that's within my budget...


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> You can fuck thousands of calories away per day.


I am trying nofap to conserve my energies. It's hard I tell you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> I am trying nofap to conserve my energies. It's hard I tell you.


lOL

"nofap"

I am inadvertently only jerking off every OTHER day to burn out THE DEVIL in me...

I get laid very very often and today and yesterday were NOT NORMAL and I need sex

I can't imagine not getting off daily and I may have bet on the wrong horse... ALL MEN ARE PIGS


----------



## mal3volent

Blowmonkey said:


> I am trying nofap to conserve my energies. It's hard I tell you.



lol you said "its hard"


----------



## Blowmonkey

^ It's semi-doable.


Captain.Heroin said:


> ALL MEN ARE PIGS


----------



## mal3volent

Blowmonkey said:


> ^ It's semi-doable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*blow *why are you no fapping

no sexing? 

I would totes jerk it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> lol you said "its hard"












LIFE IS MY COFFIN


----------



## Xorkoth

Blowmonkey said:


> I am trying nofap to conserve my energies.* It's hard I tell you.*



Yes, I imagine it is... which is why it's hard, no?


----------



## mal3volent

It's the Wizard of the Creek*™!*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been ‘edging’ these days. It’s when you masturbate and stop right before you get off, denying yourself satisfaction. It’s a form of self torture, that every naughty sexual deviant should be doing for sinful desires!


I'm a big fan of edging myself imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent™ BROUGHT TO YOU IN TECHNICOLOR


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve been ‘edging’ these days. It’s when you masturbate and stop right before you get off, denying yourself satisfaction. It’s a form of self torture, that every naughty sexual deviant should be doing for sinful desires!



Edgelord of the Creek


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can i edge your last hinge with my oil?


----------



## Erich Generic

fuck your drugs amirite captain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> fuck your drugs amirite captain


----------



## Erich Generic

lol noob


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm a big fan of edging myself imo




I believe this is a testament to your spirit of life.  It is also an indicator that you have experience/d anhedonia towards the thresholds of pleasures in life — perhaps some not even sexual.  Captain.Heroin, is it not true that in order to feel pleasure, an equal reaction of suffering/wanting/dolor/greed must be inherent to your own personal gratification?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The fucking kids woke me up and I am so pissed. I really needed a long nights sleep and they've fucked me, melatonin only works once


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Gloomp said:


> I believe this is a testament to your spirit of life.  It is also an indicator that you have experience/d anhedonia towards the thresholds of pleasures in life — perhaps some not even sexual.  Captain.Heroin, is it not true that in order to feel pleasure, an equal reaction of suffering/wanting/dolor/greed must be inherent to your own personal gratification?


NO

life just happens to BE suffering

and inexistence just HAPPENS to be awesome

I would say "It is what it is" (circular logicfail) so I'll say "brain wants what brain wants".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> The fucking kids woke me up and I am so pissed. I really needed a long nights sleep and they've fucked me, melatonin only works once


Go for a power walk.  Hope you get sleep soon.

I know my mental health deteriorates without decent sleep.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I've hit sober life rock bottom. I drank what was left of the bottom of the bottle of nyquil and the little bit of kids benadryl. This is how it's got to be?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've hit sober life rock bottom. I drank what was left of the bottom of the bottle of nyquil and the little bit of kids benadryl. This is how it's got to be?


true love is better than bouncing from man to man for drug habits

imo

but um

do what you want LOURDE and SAVIOUR DOGE knows I will











SUMMONING DOGE


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> NO
> 
> life just happens to BE suffering
> 
> and inexistence just HAPPENS to be awesome
> 
> I would say "It is what it is" (circular logicfail) so I'll say "brain wants what brain wants".




Nonexistence isn't anything.  It's appealing and awesome to you in your living state, but it's not anything.  Query:  Can you think back to the time before by which you were born?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Gloomp said:


> Nonexistence isn't anything.  It's appealing and awesome to you in your living state, but it's not anything.  Query:  Can you think back to the time before by which you were born?


YES.  I can think about death.  She is lovely.

Why are downers desirable?  Why do people use heroin, GHB, alcohol, benzodiazepines, barbiturates etc. until the point of unconsciousness or right before? 

Why do people inject ketamine? 

Why do I like high dose psychedelics?  I know most don't like these things.

I have an infatuation with abandoning the self.  The self is a macro-illusion and it won't be MINE forever.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Wilson Wilson said:


> So let me see if I can plot out the chain of events here yeah?
> 
> You go to a thread entitled "dirtiest sexual fantasies"
> People accordingly post their dirtiest sexual fantasies
> You get real angry over the dirty sexual fantasies strangers on the internet have posted in a thread specifically asking about dirty sexual fantasies
> Now you're here whining and blaming the mods for not deleting anything you dislike instead of just not clicking on the thread
> That about cover everything?
> 
> I have to say you come off pretty sheltered if it's breaking news to you that rape fantasies exist. They're very common and there's far more fucked up shit people fantasise about and admit to online. As long as anything happening IRL is between consenting adults where's the problem?
> 
> I've done rape roleplays before with most girls I've seen with because it was their fantasy, obviously since it was roleplay it was actually consensual. Plenty of fun had by all though. Much more common fantasy than you think.




Some dirty sex fantasies would possibly jolt attention from mods and issues such as pedophilia people and the like does often get mixed responses of staff, some have gotten in trouble in the past for shutting it down as the victims are kids, stuff like that.  Others might leave it oprn to try to get through a message that non consent is not exactly a rape if it's a rape fantasy, get raped unwillingly and see the difference.

Mods who defend others actions simply to defend whatever they decide because of pack mentality kills the forum so kudos to you for dropping in unsolicited. 

I suppose harm reduction wise it's a grey area especially if an alt or disingenuous person is shit stirring and not necessarily being contributor as in a person posting to engage in any way but trolling.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Back on subject my vendor that's not known at all is on his way!

For free too.

But I've heard that before.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> kudos to you for dropping in unsolicited.


Everyone is welcome in The Lounge.


----------



## Gloomp

Captain.Heroin said:


> YES.  I can think about death.  She is lovely.
> 
> Why are downers desirable?  Why do people use heroin, GHB, alcohol, benzodiazepines, barbiturates etc. until the point of unconsciousness or right before?
> 
> Why do people inject ketamine?
> 
> Why do I like high dose psychedelics?  I know most don't like these things.
> 
> I have an infatuation with abandoning the self.  The self is a macro-illusion and it won't be MINE forever.




I have no doubt you are sincere in your convictions.  It is worth noting, however, that you answered my question as a "yes", but then hailed to your answer as nondescript to my point of the time and locality that by which you were not born, but only to your conceptualization of death — _"I can think about death"_, but that requires a "you."  Specifically, you then turned to the topic of drugs as part of said conceptualization by means of motif and understanding the time by which before you were born, which is contradictory to you even being alive enough to type your words.  I envy your spirit and creativity, much as tribal religions have shared your views in spirit of personal evolution.  But I must disagree with your point entirely.  None of us know what the state of death "is", because it isn't anything.  It's not even anything.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The past is the future.  The future is the past.  Eternal recurrence is a reality that shifts your sublimating time into zones futile. 

Welcome to interzone...



Gloomp said:


> But I must disagree with your point entirely.  None of us know what the state of death "is", because it isn't anything.  It's not even anything.


I don't believe in life or free will in the way most people do.  We're already dying and this is an echo of what's already occurred.  Much to our chagrin much seems ineffably static.  

You can know what death is.  I do believe that.  The absence of all sensory perception is quite attainable in this life.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## jose ribas da silva

This is a song that inspires me you know, it is the ideal vibe to start something hot 

Picture that

This song starts playing, you and me, naked in the sands of Copacabana, the sea in front of us, I can feel the breeze from the ocean whispering in my ears, I can feel your breath warming my soul, deeply, running through my body, your hands are looking for something hard, periodically moving, hard, very hard, the contraction of the muscles, the breeze's sway, feel the breeze, so hard, we're in Rio de Janeiro, feel the swing, got the swag, feel how hard it is, so sweet to taste, I like feeling your lips moving around, circling around, making it hard.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Wilson Wilson

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Some dirty sex fantasies would possibly jolt attention from mods and issues such as pedophilia people and the like does often get mixed responses of staff, some have gotten in trouble in the past for shutting it down as the victims are kids, stuff like that.  Others might leave it oprn to try to get through a message that non consent is not exactly a rape if it's a rape fantasy, get raped unwillingly and see the difference.
> 
> Mods who defend others actions simply to defend whatever they decide because of pack mentality kills the forum so kudos to you for dropping in unsolicited.
> 
> I suppose harm reduction wise it's a grey area especially if an alt or disingenuous person is shit stirring and not necessarily being contributor as in a person posting to engage in any way but trolling.



I have read this three times and am still not entirely sure what you are attempting to say.

It should be plenty obvious that fantasies of adults are very different from pedophilia... where is the connection even? How can you compare a fantasy that happens in someone's head to the act of child abuse?

Cannot comment on what other mods have done or said in the past, I can imagine a heated issue like pedophilia would get mixed reactions for obvious reasons, but then if there are mixed views among mods, this defeats your own argument claiming mods just agree with other mods doesn't it? 

Me personally I am not defending anything out of herd mentality, I have been into BDSM since forever so I am defending the rights of consenting adults against the ignorance of people who cannot mind their own business.

LA is not an alt. We know when people are alts trust me lol.

If you had any other points I've not addressed, again, I seriously have no idea what it is you are babbling about.

But tbh you are just digging up dead drama so unless you say anything especially interesting I will leave it alone now.


----------



## Soso78

At least 3 mods here are paedophile friendly.


----------



## thefirm

jose are you always horny? 11PM: pick-up guidelines 2AM: fantasies 5AM: warm-hearthed romantic shit 7AM: erotic spoken word lol


----------



## schizopath

And if I lose my mental, just hold my hand even if you dont understand


----------



## thefirm

mods this mods that, y'all are acting like being a mod is some prime minister and international affairs ministry type of shit, I think right now you can apply for some mod positions and do it yourselves  

*says stupid shit*

*blames the mods*

*mods step in*

*throws in a "this is why bluelight is fucked up" line*

*says 4040400 offensive lines without getting a warning*

*gets more offensive and personal after seeing that no warning points are thrown around*

*warning point*

*remarks like "ughhhhhhh mods"*


----------



## CFC

Soso78 said:


> At least 3 mods here are paedophile friendly.



Oh purleese woteva. There's probably 3 that are _gerontophile_ friendly, but likely just for the inheritance money iykwim


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> Oh purleese woteva. There's probably 3 that are _gerontophile_ friendly, but likely just for the inheritance money iykwim


Cmon now, I read incest fanfics back when they werent even cool


----------



## Wilson Wilson

fuckpete said:


> mods this mods that, y'all are acting like being a mod is some prime minister and international affairs ministry type of shit, I think right now you can apply for some mod positions and do it yourselves
> 
> *says stupid shit*
> 
> *blames the mods*
> 
> *mods step in*
> 
> *throws in a "this is why bluelight is fucked up" line*
> 
> *says 4040400 offensive lines without getting a warning*
> 
> *gets more offensive and personal after seeing that no warning points are thrown around*
> 
> *warning point*
> 
> *remarks like "ughhhhhhh mods"*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEAR BABY JESUS

thank you THANK YOU thank you

SIGNED
captain heroinE


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hate waking up hungry.

It seems to happen at random. My sister always used to say, "go to bed full, wake up hungry", and the opposite. 

I call bullshit though.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I mostly only eat at night. And Ive trained my body to get used to that but still sometimes Im already hungry in the early day.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's a good way to get obese


----------



## thefirm

lol a gypsy was shot and killed for having on him a lot of axes and injuring policemen, it's so rare in this country to get shot, he must've fucked up really really badly, anyway he died

are you mourning shady?


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> lol a gypsy was shot and killed for having on him a lot of axes and injuring policemen, it's so rare in this country to get shot, he must've fucked up really really badly, anyway he died
> 
> are you mourning shady?


What country?


----------



## thefirm

romania


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> romania


U live in Romania?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I hate waking up hungry.


I hate waking up at all

can I just think about ur madness00 morning boner for a while

i had um

sexual MAGIC last night


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sososlow.


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> U live in Romania?


yes, by blood aka genetically I'm hungarian 100%, but I was born and raised here, my whole family too, but in the transylvania region is common to see lots of hungarians because hungary used to own this region


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Sososlow.


<-- boner


----------



## Soso78

Lots of Romanians where I live. They’re all tramps and pickpockets though.


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> Lots of Romanians where I live. They’re all tramps and pickpockets though.


I know, especially the gypsies, but it doesn't revolve around them only, there are original romanians from poorer parts of the country which do the same shit as the gypsies.

it's a shame because they fuck up the image of romania, and there are a lot of good, helpful and skilled romanians too who get discriminated because of the beggars,pickpockets,hookers,ATM robbers, you guys have a lot of card cloning crews there originating from here. 

only good part of this thing is the fact that at least the majority of those cunts are somewhere in diaspora, out of the country and they create less problems internally, although we got a fair share of them too whom are still here


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> And if I lose my mental, just hold my hand even if you dont understand



3005?


----------



## Soso78

When someone takes the piss out of you for living in England then u find out they live in Romania.
The country all the Romanians want to live in. 
Hope this is a joke.
Fuckin romania


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


>


I thought of this song with that song


----------



## thefirm

the city I live in is like another romania, I would give it out but it's against the rules, it's on another level honestly, I wouldn't change this for england ever, the rest of the cities are shitty as fuck, especially the Capital


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nudes or it didn't happen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk not gonna even wonder what happened 2 me last night

_i feel hurt _


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk not gonna even wonder what happened 2 me last night
> 
> _i feel hurt _


----------



## Soso78

u lucky to have internet


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


lol

 umm

nothing....
SENDING PM


----------



## BK38




----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> u lucky to have internet


actually our internet is 1000000 faster than that in the UK, anyway I grew up in big cities, so I'm not familiar at all with the rural part of romania, I don't come from a very rich family but we got it really good honestly. plus I always had nice jobs, mostly corporate ones, so I never did psychical work in my life, only office stuff and IT stuff. 

but you are right, there are lots of parts in romania where they have it bad


----------



## thefirm

but honestly, in the UK you got a lot of cunts on benefits too, council estate housing and so and so, so it's not as bright as you want to portray it

any country has its ups and downs, the romanians that usually emigrate to england are not able to have a decent living here, due to their lack of smarts, sometimes opportunities or life management skills, but you can keep them, less mouths to feed with social benefits and programs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM TOO OLD for this


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb cry


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> but honestly, in the UK you got a lot of cunts on benefits too, council estate housing and so and so, so it's not as bright as you want to portray it
> 
> any country has its ups and downs, the romanians that usually emigrate to england are not able to have a decent living here, due to their lack of smarts, sometimes opportunities or life management skills, but you can keep them, less mouths to feed with social benefits and programs


Ye the benefits and social housing are really good in the uk. Too good.thats why the country is one of the main destinations for immigrants and illegal immigrants. 
is Romania the poorest country in the eu?
I agree though.  Uk got plenty of native cunts.


----------



## thefirm

Soso78 said:


> Ye the benefits and social housing are really good in the uk. Too good.thats why the country is one of the main destinations for immigrants and illegal immigrants.
> is Romania the poorest country in the eu?
> I agree though.  Uk got plenty of native cunts.


I don't think that romania is the poorest country, but 100% one of the poorest countries for sure. imagine that here in the rural area which is the majority of romania, lots of people have oldschools toilets in their backyard without canalization, only wood and a hole in the ground. plus their drinking water comes mostly from wells, even the villages that have some sort of water system, the water is full of bacteries and in lots of cases it's not clear at all, very dirty shit.

we have lots of illiterate people too, a good chunk of people without an education because they can't afford it. that's why the majority of young people from the rural area emigrate to other countries, the top ones are spain, italy, uk and france. it would take romania at least a century to become a decent country. the political parties are siphoning lots of cash, even when there are public projects like building roads, infrastructure related shit canalization etc, they are fucking with the licitation and projects which are 10010100 times cheaper get dismissed because of "technical issues", so the more expensive ones do a really shitty job and the remaining money goes back into the party. 

it would take 3 generations of politicians to die and isolating the young ones so they don't learn from the old ones these kind of habits to get to half of the level of the UK


----------



## LadyAlkaline

We have our own harm reduction in BDSM and I don't need Bluelight.org to do it for me!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I also have fantasies about being... *looks left and right* WATER BOARDED

SOMEONE CALL THE POLICE OMG


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> We have our own harm reduction in BDSM and I don't need Bluelight.org to do it for me!


Haha I’ve a friend who’s safe word used to be cauliflower and I spent about 10 mins laughing at it. Im laughing now thinking about her shouting cauliflower.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Romania is a incredible country, I have been there, Bucharest, Transylvania, Peles Castle, Transfagaragan, I can easily go back there, lots of things to do, amazing blonde women, very fancy ones, they like to be very well dressed.

Sorry @Soso78, but England is so boring nothing to do there, no sun, people pretending they are the best in the world and a collection of stolen pieces from every part of the world, they call it museums.


----------



## thefirm

the women in romania are really really hot, compared to the brit chicks which are ugly as fuck, they are godesses , but UK has more financial power anyway


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> the women in romania are really really hot, compared to the brit chicks which are ugly as fuck, they are godesses , but UK has more financial power anyway


U can fuck then for 3 euros too


----------



## jose ribas da silva

yeah man, I spend one week in Romania some years ago, and I used tinder like crazy, met a lot of women, in England, they were too shy for Jose.. probably they wanted me to drive a Rolls Royce firstly


----------



## Soso78

jose ribas da silva said:


> yeah man, I spend one week in Romania some years ago, and I used tinder like crazy, met a lot of women, in England, they were too shy for Jose.. probably they wanted me to drive a Rolls Royce firstly


Nah u mad? Uk full of sluts


----------



## thefirm

yeah but the most of them are fat and ugly, especially their facial features.

here the minimum is 50 euro, but you won't find a very appealing one for that price.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Soso78 said:


> Nah u mad? Uk full of sluts



not mad, but I came back from England without knowing the taste you know ... but, as a consolation, one of the best weed I have found in Europe was in London... I remember very well... found a guy in Camden Town, under a bridge.. fucking expensive a gram, don't remember very well, sure I got scammed


----------



## thefirm

transfagarasan is really nice, when I was much younger I used to do trips around romania with my grandparents, seen most of it. honestly is a very nice tourist country, but not a nice one to live in


----------



## thefirm

the weed in UK is nice as fuck, I had weed from london and manchester when I was in the UK, strong and tasty


----------



## thefirm

the heroin was good too, nice sized ones, once a dealer gave us 2 #3 and a rock but the rock wasn't crack, it was really glassy, maybe he ripped us off that time, but after that he resumed giving out nice bags, the ketamine was good quality too, I can't complain about the uk drug scene at all


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> transfagarasan is really nice, when I was much younger I used to do trips around romania with my grandparents, seen most of it. honestly is a very nice tourist country, but not a nice one to live in



I went in a tour in this road, I was very impressed, there is a lake on the top with a restaurant in a mountain, beautiful, Romania is one of my favorite places for tourism


----------



## thefirm

if you're visiting Cluj county in the future PM me, you'll love the city with the same name, it's a huge university town, full of chicks, I swear the hotest women are here, the capital has its fair share too, but here it's more culturally diverse and you got both young and old amazing looking women, very nice architecture and welcoming people, the county has some awesome landscapes too in the rural area, the untold festival which is pretty known on the international level is held here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Good to know, I tried to fit Cluj in my tourist itinerary, but it was hard to fit it, then I opted for the basic, that is, Bucharest as a basis and from there to Transylvania (like brasov, sighisoara) and adjacent regions


----------



## thefirm

bucharest and the south in general is much more cold hearted , we hate the southeners pretty much, very unwelcoming cunts with 0 manners and respect. the north-west and transylvania region, some of the west too is more kind in general with a richer culture


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> I once strangled a Pomeranian cause I got tired of feeding it


What


----------



## thefirm

ZopicloneBandit would slash your throat FF


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> ZopicloneBandit would slash your throat FF


i would skull fuck his dead mother.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> I once strangled a Pomeranian cause I got tired of feeding it


You could have gave it away wtf


----------



## thefirm

i think his "mum" is alive tho

do you guys remember grengar and his alt army?


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> You could have gave it away wtf


i did give it away back to God.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> i did give it away back to God.


I'm absolutely not okay with this, but I can't do anything about it so hm


----------



## thefirm

I thought that after a sacrifice Satan would at least help you in not making shitty music anymore


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> I thought that after a sacrifice Satan would at least help you in not making shitty music anymore


I mean at least I post it your still scared to put up a profile pic


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm absolutely not okay with this, but I can't do anything about it so hm


I doubt it’s true.


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm absolutely not okay with this, but I can't do anything about it so hm



I'm hoping he's fucking around.  I think he is.


----------



## thefirm

well it's a lounge thread, so most probably


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pls pls no descriptions about harm to DOGGOS please

no animal/ppl harm pls

;;;;;;;||||||||||


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the very words are making me glad I already came and am rolling my dick back in my pants omg

...zomg.... guys

some of us are on some good head trips

pls don't fuck up the cuddle puddle vibes


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> pls pls no descriptions about harm to DOGGOS please
> 
> no animal/ppl harm pls
> 
> ;;;;;;;||||||||||


why not we are as disposable as a bic lighter


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> well it's a lounge thread, so most probably


You got such a fucking smart mouth, but you won’t respond to me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> why not we are as disposable as a bic lighter



I wouldn't say that. I would take a BIC anytime over Zippo

But i have this habit to steal lighters, so.


----------



## Jabberwocky

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wyff4.com/amp/article/man-who-dumped-womens-bodies-in-french-broad-river-avoids-death-penalty/13442153
		


lol they were disposable too.


----------



## Shady's Fox

you cry bcz no one talks to you

HOW THE FUCK COULD THEY TALK TO A LOSER?


----------



## thefirm

well FF if you get so offended by a joke why should I respond?

making something public doesn't make you special,I could take a literal shit and post a pic here, that doesn't mean that my shit has that "IT"

I snore better bars in my sleep due to apneea honestly, than those lyrics


----------



## thefirm

@Shady's Fox DO YOU WATCH DRINK CHAMPS OR NAH???????????


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> well FF if you get so offended by a joke why should I respond?
> 
> making something public doesn't make you special,I could take a literal shit and post a pic here, that doesn't mean that my shit has that "IT"
> 
> I snore better bars in my sleep due to apneea honestly, than those lyrics


I don’t spit bars I take them


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> you cry bcz no one talks to you
> 
> HOW THE FUCK COULD THEY TALK TO A LOSER?


I cry because you are still alive.


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckpete said:


> @Shady's Fox DO YOU WATCH DRINK CHAMPS OR NAH???????????



How many times can you ask this question?

like this is the fifth time wtf br0


----------



## thefirm

@Shady's Fox 



 there are hundreds of episodes, and I know that you love hip hop. there are episodes with jadakiss from the lox, the lox (all three of them), DMX, Nas, Ja Rule, 50 Cent, Raekwon, Naughty By nature, Redman, Irv Gotti, CEOs like Master P, Scarface, Havoc from Mobb Deep etc


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> I cry because you are still alive.



And it backs-up what I've said.

you have issues man, I don't wanna hurt you. Your mom may log-in and we're all fucked.

I can imagine Ericha inviting her

to da reich vampyre iirc


----------



## thefirm

I asked it once and you didn't respond, you would really like it


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> @Shady's Fox
> 
> 
> 
> there are hundreds of episodes, and I know that you love hip hop. there are episodes with jadakiss from the lox, the lox (all three of them), DMX, Nas, Ja Rule, 50 Cent, Raekwon, Naughty By nature, Redman, Irv Gotti, CEOs like Master P, Scarface, Havoc from Mobb Deep etc


I can tell your older then 30 with these lame ass examples of hip hop


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> And it backs-up what I've said.
> 
> you have issues man, I don't wanna hurt you. Your mom may log-in and we're all fucked.
> 
> I can imagine Ericha inviting her
> 
> to da reich vampyre iirc


Do you need my address ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> Do you need my address ?



I have a leftover pair of Old Skool's Vans. I have mercy, I knew you gonna ask me. It was inevitable.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> I have a leftover pair of Old Skool's Vans. I have mercy, I knew you gonna ask me. It was inevitable.


Send them through. I need them badly


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> I'm 22 but I respect enough the culture to know all about the roots and the top mcs, watched dozens of docs,  read dozens of books, analyzed every endorsment deal, label situation, dissected lyrics etc
> 
> where I come from you study about the culture, popping a bar doesn't make you a part of the culture


What fucking culture ? Lol a bunch of old ass rappers that aren’t even relevant anymore


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> Send them through. I need them badly



I may send some t-shirts, maybe a jacket but i have to look through ma closet. But you do your share, I do mine.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> I have a leftover pair of Old Skool's Vans. I have mercy, I knew you gonna ask me. It was inevitable.


Mercy? What’s the actual definition of mercy shady?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Yooo.....

relax, fuck ur philosophies

answer

do you want'em or not?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> Yooo.....
> 
> relax, fuck ur philosophies
> 
> answer
> 
> do you want'em or not?


Can you just send me some PayPal money instead ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

So you can do what?

Buy drugs? HAH?

It this what your friends thought you? Shame on'em.

Nah, if you want money for something else maybe, but I have to see what you buy with my own eyes.


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> I'm 22 but I respect enough the culture to know all about the roots and the top mcs, watched dozens of docs,  read dozens of books, analyzed every endorsment deal, label situation, dissected lyrics etc
> 
> where I come from you study about the culture, popping a bar doesn't make you a part of the culture


Ur a kid who only knows things from books or tv. 
go out and do it instead of studying it


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xans don't make you
Xans gon' take you, xans gon' fake you, xans gon' betray you
Xans don't make you, xans gon' take you
Xans gon' fake you, xans gon' betray you


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> have you heard of Griselda? those 3 would end the career of any of you trappers
> 
> and most of those are still relevant and making more cash than your type of MCs like trippie redd, tekashi, blueface etc
> 
> you couldn't rhyme clock with cock mate
> 
> I like when a MC is able to rap circles around someone not when they overdose and then they get praised for slurring 4 lines of words in his whole discography


Who the fuck listens to blue face and Tekashi?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> Xans don't make you
> Xans gon' take you, xans gon' fake you, xans gon' betray you
> Xans don't make you, xans gon' take you
> Xans gon' fake you, xans gon' betray you


Xans gone make you OD on hot Cheetos


----------



## Shady's Fox

Listen, kid. Leave me alone.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Last time I checked I didn’t see


Shady's Fox said:


> Listen, kid. Leave me alone.


nah welcome to funerals world


----------



## Soso78

Tv baby


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> who says that you can't go out and learn about things too?
> 
> and you wonder why you turned out a crack head, hooking up cables for half a rock


Learning about things? You meaning being a fanboy over a bunch of rappers who were popular when you was still in your dads nutsack.  Come the fuck on? In which post have you seen me quote anything about stupid ass fucking blueface or trippie red. Last time I checked I embraced lil peep, shrimp, drippinsopretty.. last time I checked blink 182 covered his music.  All things aside I’m thankful for the people that came before them. But fuck them I don’t care about lyrics. Music isn’t a damn competition. You made it into that. You and every ego driven little cocksucker on the planet. I use my music to get my feelings out. Your rappers talked about how much money they have all the time as if they actually own it. A bunch of slaves to a shitty deal they signed when they were your age.  Don’t come talking shit to me when you have no fucking idea who the fuck I am.  Either that or hop on a plane and come say it to my fucking face? Do you need the airfare?


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> what kind of job do you have soso? like for real, no joke


I pimp ur mom out. Her vag is battered now though so business is slow.
Guys love them Romanian gypsy whores


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> so you can't reveal your job? I guess that you are cleaning up at Nando's.
> 
> the big supreme english emperor.
> 
> my mom made 100k per month in the capital of emirates while you were still hooked on white&black


Your moms achievements are what your flexing?


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> he was talking about my mom, not about me so shouldn't they be compared?


Your mom will be dead soon what does it matter what she achieved in her life ?


----------



## Shady's Fox

You're lucky I can't punch you through the screen

cuz if you were in front of me rn

....

phaaaa


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> You're lucky I can't punch you through the screen
> 
> cuz if you were in front of me rn
> 
> ....
> 
> phaaaa


You wouldn’t do a fucking thing


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> so you can't reveal your job? I guess that you are cleaning up at Nando's.
> 
> the big supreme english emperor.
> 
> my mom made 100k per month in the capital of emirates while you were still hooked on white&black


At least I lived my life. U little bitch watching it on tv.
I don’t work for snyone. I own my own business.
Nothing major but I do ok. I don’t have to answer to anyone either.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Soso78 said:


> At least I lived my life. U little bitch watching it on tv.
> I don’t work for snyone. I own my own business.
> Nothing major but I do ok. I don’t have to answer to anyone either.



but apparently you keep answerin.

y'all should go home

for real.

your parents don't know where you are, don't let'em worry for your srry ass.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> soso playing the big boss after wasting 20 years of his life on crack and now he has a business selling croissants to ex-crackhead-friends


On a drug forum shaming people for doing drugs?


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> soso playing the big boss after wasting 20 years of his life on crack and now he has a business selling croissants to ex-crackhead-friends


Who says they were wasted years?


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> if you would've got an education soso, maybe you'd find yourself in another place right now


Yeah, an education.. the only thing you people know from a college education is how to flaunt it in front of people as if you didn’t spend 4 + years memorizing what someone else told you to memorize.


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> if you would've got an education soso, maybe you'd find yourself in another place right now


Ur a dumb cunt if u think I want to be anywhere else.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> oh I forgot about the minerals, you're right


I can’t believe someone from the UK was talking about US culture.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> funeralfather in a nutshell * "don't tell me something about me if you don't know me" while telling people something about them without knowing them*


Yeah but I can do whatever I want you do what your told


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> I am NOT FROM THE UK, lol "don't talk about me without knowing me"


Then post your address


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> I can’t believe someone from the UK was talking about US culture.



But US doesn't have any culture.


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> I am NOT FROM THE UK, lol "don't talk about me without knowing me"


Ur only achievement so far in life is being born to quite a wealthy family.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> says the guy who growls "I hate myself"x 6 times on a stolen beat


You listened aww thank you


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> and about the drug shaming, FF, I contributed more help and knowledge to this forum than you ever did with your stupid ass "can I nod on oxy?" type of threads


So are you just scrolling down my page thinking... “oh this will piss him off” lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> ok IDK why I am arguing with two strangers on the internet, game over


I mean you thought you were so smart and above everyone? If you were such an intellectual you’d know there’s no such thing as a dumb question


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuckpete said:


> no, but I have a memory FF, if you check out your thread I responded to it


The whole time your being trolled and reacting to it. All your doing is letting a “dumb fuck” vampire your energy.


----------



## thefirm

@Xorkoth you should develop an AI called LoungeBuster    python or js would do it


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> no, but I have a memory FF, if you check out your thread I responded to it


What ur dad do while ur mom earns the 100k


----------



## thefirm

send me the repository and I will contribute to it


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## thefirm

@Shady's Fox do you like the music to be murdered by joint?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


>


Damn I don’t know a single person that says. Play some Eminem


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> Damn I don’t know a single person that says. Play some Eminem



That's your guilty conscious.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Shady's Fox said:


> That's your guilty conscious.


what is a conscious ?


----------



## Xorkoth

fuckpete said:


> mods this mods that, y'all are acting like being a mod is some prime minister and international affairs ministry type of shit, I think right now you can apply for some mod positions and do it yourselves
> 
> *says stupid shit*
> 
> *blames the mods*
> 
> *mods step in*
> 
> *throws in a "this is why bluelight is fucked up" line*
> 
> *says 4040400 offensive lines without getting a warning*
> 
> *gets more offensive and personal after seeing that no warning points are thrown around*
> 
> *warning point*
> 
> *remarks like "ughhhhhhh mods"*



By the way, fucking gold, this guys gets it. (y)



FuneralFather said:


> Damn I don’t know a single person that says. Play some Eminem



Damn that sucks, Eminem is the shit.


----------



## thefirm

after being mod for those 2-3 months in od and bdd, I really understood how much thought goes on before applying a sanction. going on a ban rampage is fucking impossible, even giving a warning has a lot of backstage shit involved


----------



## Wilson Wilson

LadyAlkaline said:


> I also have fantasies about being... *looks left and right* WATER BOARDED
> 
> SOMEONE CALL THE POLICE OMG



My gf has those fantasies too and fantasies about being kidnapped and locked up until she gets Stockholm syndrome. Also loves knife play a lot, she has this obsession with knives I tell ya. And slapping and choking but it feels like that's mainstream enough it's basically vanilla now haha. Even outside the bedroom she likes to be a slave girl too and that's the hottest bit for me it's all about that power play.


----------



## thefirm

Wilson Wilson said:


> My gf has those fantasies too and fantasies about being kidnapped and locked up until she gets Stockholm syndrome. Also loves knife play a lot, she has this obsession with knives I tell ya. And slapping and choking but it feels like that's mainstream enough it's basically vanilla now haha. Even outside the bedroom she likes to be a slave girl too and that's the hottest bit for me it's all about that power play.


I imagine you sniffing coke at the desk, coding on one monitor, investing in stocks on the other while shouting out all kind of crazy orders    sipping some linctus between the demands


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm ... not judging...

SLR is that way folks for .. um...






this is what I get for having 2 bros kissing each other as my avatar....

got me...

10,994 LANDSUNKNOWN threads about FUCKING HIS 400LB COUSIN AFTER THE ETORPHINE SHOTttt
12.817 FAUSTY DID A DOG REPORTS
7.896 WEIRD SEXUAL THINGS I WOULD HAVE DIED HAPPIER NOT KNOWING ABOUT
4,176 STD SCREENINGS (only turned up positive for covid-19 LULLUluLUluLUL)


----------



## Wilson Wilson

fuckpete said:


> I imagine you sniffing coke at the desk, coding on one monitor, investing in stocks on the other while shouting out all kind of crazy orders    sipping some linctus between the demands



You basically just described my life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I guess if I had to be any gross SLR meme it would be FUCKING MY 400LB COUSIN AFTER THE ETORPHINE SHOTtt

because I sincerely hope I would die and never come back to this shit world after the ETORPHINE kicks in

MOTHER SAVE ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*tTHEZOOanimals were STARING AT US

and in hte back was jose*

waiting for my delicate flower to mature


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I swear to god if I'm still alive at the end of this day I didn't try hard enough...


----------



## thefirm

CH, if I had 1 dollar for everytime you said you're gonna die I would die of asphyxiation because all the bills would fill the room and leave no space for air


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CHOKE ME DADDY SLAP ME HARD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> CH, if I had 1 dollar for everytime you said you're gonna die I would die of asphyxiation because all the bills would fill the room and leave no space for air


YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO LIVE THE LAST FEW MONTHS OF MY LIfeeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no1UNDERSTANDS *cuts*


----------



## thefirm

if you need cash you should ask TLB for a salary, you kept this forum active in every drought, only the Postal Service has more posting than your account 

how are you dealing with this rona shit in your area?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> how are you dealing with this rona shit in your area?


lol @ rona

i'm dealing with it with plenty of sex, lube and tender loving care

they ran out of toilet paper day 1
beef/chicken/pork day 1
cleaning supplies day 1

so I did what any good lover does, got really good at fucking and getting meals for the loving... doing what I can to survive.  

everyone got sick and was better and no1currrrrrrr afterwards and then we're still in lockdown BITCHES YOU WANT TO GET THIS OFF FLU SEASON it would KILL me if I had it DURING the flu I WOULD DIE.  I WOULD HAVE NOT SURVIVED I'D BE DEAD.  

ya so smart FLATTEN THE CURVE

of trump's FAILURE before RE-ELECTION

no fucks given as to who lives or dies in 2021....

STOCK MARKET BEAR -> BULL, GENIUS!  tons of $ made!  

I'm gonna fucking pukEEEEEEEE someone SAVE US FROM DONUT TRAMP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so we HUNKERED DOWN in my basement made of TOILET PAPER AND COVFEFE AND HAMBERDERS and we

watched the news

and every time Trump opened his mouth someone got their dick sucked

and it was so beautiful that all the drugs leapt up into my nose, my veins, my lungs...

LIKE THE CORONAVIRUS did...


and it felt so GOOD and was so BEAUTIFUL that LOURDE AND SAVIOUR DOGE returned from the dead to save me from everlasting life

so that I may soon know death

i love u

DOGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Wilson Wilson said:


> My gf has those fantasies too and fantasies about being kidnapped and locked up until she gets Stockholm syndrome. Also loves knife play a lot, she has this obsession with knives I tell ya. And slapping and choking but it feels like that's mainstream enough it's basically vanilla now haha. Even outside the bedroom she likes to be a slave girl too and that's the hottest bit for me it's all about that power play.


You tie that girl up and you fuck her right in the pussy until she cries


----------



## thefirm

where is @Zonxx ??? is he okay?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol @ rona
> 
> i'm dealing with it with plenty of sex, lube and tender loving care
> 
> they ran out of toilet paper day 1
> beef/chicken/pork day 1
> cleaning supplies day 1
> 
> so I did what any good lover does, got really good at fucking and getting meals for the loving... doing what I can to survive.
> 
> everyone got sick and was better and no1currrrrrrr afterwards and then we're still in lockdown BITCHES YOU WANT TO GET THIS OFF FLU SEASON it would KILL me if I had it DURING the flu I WOULD DIE.  I WOULD HAVE NOT SURVIVED I'D BE DEAD.
> 
> ya so smart FLATTEN THE CURVE
> 
> of trump's FAILURE before RE-ELECTION
> 
> no fucks given as to who lives or dies in 2021....
> 
> STOCK MARKET BEAR -> BULL, GENIUS!  tons of $ made!
> 
> I'm gonna fucking pukEEEEEEEE someone SAVE US FROM DONUT TRAMP


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Oh.., _*NOW THE BARTENDER SHOWS UP, EH?*_
No, thanks gonna be a relatively sober day... at least for now,; no alcohol. 
Afternoon: When we gonna just say it like we mean it and let loose on the man?
Anyone here know the way west?
Thx


----------



## Soso78

fuckpete said:


> where is @Zonxx ??? is he okay?


he died


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OUR PRESIDENT HAS ABDUCTED HIS DAUGHTER-WIFE AND THE DJI CLIMBS TO 38,000...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

help

send

... lots of...


downers and shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Wilson Wilson said:


> My gf has those fantasies too and fantasies about being kidnapped and locked up until she gets Stockholm syndrome. Also loves knife play a lot, she has this obsession with knives I tell ya. And slapping and choking but it feels like that's mainstream enough it's basically vanilla now haha. Even outside the bedroom she likes to be a slave girl too and that's the hottest bit for me it's all about that power play.


Yes!!! I have a hard time feeling submissive to my husband and to a lot of males, really, but I have lived with that power dynamic and it is fantastic. She sounds like a peach


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh god can you 2 take it to SLR please

please

I'm not offended or put off it's just

a lot to stomach what with the SOCIAL DISTANCING and PROFUSE DRUG ADDLED LIFESTYLE pls.. pls pls pls pls pls psl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

actually whatever

i'll have to read it there anyways right

fuck

i need help i'm in PAINnnn


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

I NEED LOVE LIFE ADVICE....again

I DIDN'T THINK IT WAS GOING TO GET COMPLICATED and then AHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*I'm gonna not be alrite *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when

it really good

and u gurning

and then they all like

dudes fucking lit

yea that's me 

i get lit

i do things

OhHHhfucuKKKkcfukcUFKCME

AHHHman

no

the brain damage is real and it's SHADY LEVEL


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just smoked more drugs


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

the damage is irreparable


----------



## Jabberwocky

sewerslide.666mg said:


> the damage is irreparable


The damage is done I must run


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

it feels so good to be all like

i forgot his name

no i wasn't fucking him

that make me feel good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes when u remember a good looking body by their dick so ur brain don't remember the name

but u never fucked

yea way 2 go BRAIN

fuckin

what


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

and then um

i was all like

i want to fuck u

ur girl
this whole place

and ur friend

and fuck me too

many boners were had

there's probably gonna be a lot of COVID-19 and FLU POSITIVE BIRTHS like 9 months after this "lockdown" shit is over

they're gonna be wiped at the ER's if u know what I'm sayin

RIP 2020


----------



## Jabberwocky

Tony Clifton was my favorite Jim Carrey Character. Does that make me a sociopath?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

demand them COVID CHECKS before you vote for the losing side

get like a years' worth of them and ur job secure

before you vote for HITLER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Tony Clifton was my favorite Jim Carrey Character. Does that make me a sociopath?


I don't know but I feel spiritually drained, empty, MY SOUL/WOMB IS BARREN AND I WANT VENGEANCE


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't know but I feel spiritually drained, empty, MY SOUL/WOMB IS BARREN AND I WANT VENGEANCE


Stab a bag of Oreos that always helps me


----------



## Jabberwocky

But if you do the peanut butter Oreos ima have an issue with the smell of music


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ugh i'm so

self hating

and fat

and ashamed and gross of this shell of a life, I had some hot young thing thawing out on bones and angel dust

and now i'm all covid19FAT ughhhh


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> ugh i'm so
> 
> self hating
> 
> and fat
> 
> and ashamed and gross of this shell of a life, I had some hot young thing thawing out on bones and angel dust
> 
> and now i'm all covid19FAT ughhhh


Maybe this would be a good time to try a pussy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Stab a bag of Oreos that always helps me


when i can work up a boner

imma swallow my BIG BOY pride

and stuff it where it belongs (in my gut next to the drugs)

and forget about those FEELINGS

and see if I can worm my way back into his pants

because I need some fucking sex 

@jose ribas da silva 

for SLR MODERATORrrrr


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Maybe this would be a good time to try a pussy?


it really kills me you say that because

I am starting to eye women again like without me noticing i'm doing it until i'm gawking and drooling, foaming at the mouth for a good fuck, just want to pin legs up and fuck for like an hour

type feeling

my FRIEND'S GIRLS and shit like

no pls no

I had a whole SYSTEM set out about how to get my dick wet set up for me

I don't need to change the SCRIPT omfg


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

...thinking about actual vagina makes me horny enough to want to hit him up...

look i just need to get off during the COVID19EPIDEMIccccc

it was probably wrong of me to

um

owow

i fucked up

on like

94 different levels


----------



## Shady's Fox

FuneralFather said:


> Maybe this would be a good time to try a pussy?



god fuckin dammit

i don't like you

but we bite the same bread on this

word nigga


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LEVEL 93 OF FUCKUPDOM

do something so ballsy others will resent you for it

and not get why or how until months later

and then

owow

i'm worse than DOGE


----------



## Shady's Fox

IF DIZ LIL NIGGA HAS THE VOICE TO TELL CAP TO GET A GF

gg


----------



## Jabberwocky

I will never die


----------



## Captain.Heroin

srsly guys like

i have no social qualms/class/decorum and i'm surprised my friends haven't dragged me out back and put a bullet in my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> I will never die


lol

for real you did what SHADEEEE thought was impossible

turned me back onto women

SHADY I GUESS YOU'RE NOT OFF PUTTING ENOUGH *ORMAYBEILOVEYOU*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck 

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Shady's Fox

add some more I's


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> for real you did what SHADEEEE thought was impossible
> 
> turned me back onto women
> 
> SHADY I GUESS YOU'RE NOT OFF PUTTING ENOUGH *ORMAYBEILOVEYOU*


It’s neither. I think my chicken Alfredo makes about 430 horses to the rear wheel


----------



## Shady's Fox

I SAID NO NO NO


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## MsDiz

Reading CH has me thinking of this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I finally figured out I’m the tony Clifton of Bluelight


----------



## Jabberwocky

FuneralFather said:


> I finally figured out I’m the tony Clifton of Bluelight


And shady is Danny devitos character


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes!!! I have a hard time feeling submissive to my husband and to a lot of males, really, but I have lived with that power dynamic and it is fantastic. She sounds like a peach


BDSM
BONDAGE
FACE SLAPPING 
COCK AND BALL TORTURE
DOMESTIC SERVITUDE
SPANKINS

DID I COVER IT ALL?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

LadyAlkaline said:


> BDSM
> BONDAGE
> FACE SLAPPING
> COCK AND BALL TORTURE
> DOMESTIC SERVITUDE
> SPANKINS
> 
> DID I COVER IT ALL?


Troll 2 Be warned of popcorn


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ican't deal with this "I'm a great fuck but terrible lover" bullshit tragedy anymore, someone's gonna love me by the time I'm through with their asshole

then when i read his texts and i read


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin I have a question, what isn't hawt? If everything's hawt, nothing is. I'm struggling with this deep philosophical question...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> @Captain.Heroin I have a question, what isn't hawt? If everything's hawt, nothing is. I'm struggling with this deep philosophical question...


It's not EVERYTHING, it's whatever you say when you can't think of anything. 

Like, his name, or your name, or how old you are... or where you are...


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

for some reason  I can't send gif' s from imugr, i can  do pics, i guess troll 2 can wait


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's not EVERYTHING, it's whatever you say when you can't think of anything.
> 
> Like, his name, or your name, or how old you are... or where you are...



So, for example, if someone asked me what my stance on the genocide in Darfur is and I'm not very well-informed, I should reply with "that's hot?" Am I doing it right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

halpppp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So, for example, if someone asked me what my stance on the genocide in Darfur is and I'm not very well-informed, I should reply with "that's hot?" Am I doing it right?


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hot has SO MANY amazing and underappreciated contexts.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!!!



I'm not too 2000 and late?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hot has SO MANY amazing and underappreciated contexts.



You should work with Miriam-Webster and Paris Hilton on a collab re the versatility of "Hawt"


----------



## Shady's Fox

*burps "Dude that's fire*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not too 2000 and late?


you're not TOO anything


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You should work with Miriam-Webster and Paris Hilton on a collab re the versatility of "Hawt"


with like 74 definitions


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> you're not TOO anything



Are you sure?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just come home after fuckin the hos and tell me u still love me baeeee


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> Everyone is welcome in the lounge




Yeah i thought later that was a dumb thing to post but you said to some otherrthing (i forget who)  ..who asked for their opinion or some shit.  I dont read  most of your posts as therea too many.


Point was not that hes unwelcome,  doesnt matter though    Interesting example of deflecting shit and sidestepping the point.


Its okay , pretty amusing in a sad way.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Can anyone hear actually "here" me? _Hello?_
Seems like I am all alone these days....
Fuck em


----------



## Xorkoth

Soso78 said:


> he died



Did Zonxx really die?  Or are you guessing?  I kinda fear the worst too, but one time a while ago his friend came on and said he's fine, his computer just broke.  But given that dude's extreme drug use, I have to wonder.  And every time someone disappears I fear they died.  It's PTSD from all the peeps and friends on here who have died.


----------



## Xorkoth

PtahTek said:


> Can anyone hear actually "here" me? _Hello?_
> Seems like I am all alone these days....
> Fuck em



I hear you bud. 

Hard to keep up with this thread if you're periodically checking it.  I can only keep up when I'm bored and focused entirely on shitposting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I CAN'T BELIEVE this

NO HE DIDN'

n

JOSEEEeee

*why is it he hits me up within < 1 hour and still ignored me

there's no winning w/ this fool

i'm just gonna crawl into bed and sleepcry off my pains*


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Xorkoth said:


> Did Zonxx really die?  Or are you guessing?  I kinda fear the worst too, but one time a while ago his friend came on and said he's fine, his computer just broke.  But given that dude's extreme drug use, I have to wonder.  And every time someone disappears I fear they died.  It's PTSD from all the peeps and friends on here who have died.




Last i heard was he was with gf LizzyFair or whatever.

Pm her?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> focused entirely on shitposting.


Kinda get that just seeing if anyone would correct my spelling. Good job you passed and are definately a keeper cause obviously you saw the error and chose not to be school-marm.
Thanks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Its okay


ya because you belong to the everyone who is belonged here and i still lurve your polls hun

cheering me up on cloudy days


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Can anyone hear actually "here" me? _Hello?_
> Seems like I am all alone these days....
> Fuck em


this was me yesterday


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuckin twighlight zone mixed with  god knows what _husbands ass_  can we type god anymore? is it pc? wtfc?

edit: twilight zone and some pink floyd shit


----------



## 6am-64-14m

talkin shit posting.
gonna eat a mg of alp and water the garden.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya because you belong to the everyone who is belonged here and i still lurve your polls hun
> 
> cheering me up on cloudy days




No one permanently belongs here.

 Ch,, I dont exist to entertain or cheer you up not indulge your vanity or need for attention..


I dont come here because you are here,  you dont come here because I do.

How many posts today cap?


----------



## Blowmonkey

I count 99 posts and the bitch ain't done.


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> No one permanently belongs here.
> 
> Ch,, I dont exist to entertain or cheer you up not indulge your vanity or need for attention..
> 
> 
> I dont come here because you are here,  you dont come here because I do.
> 
> How many posts today cap?



you do realize the way you incessantly bitch about every goddamn thing is just as big a character flaw as CH's vanity, right?


----------



## BK38

Mood:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> Can anyone hear actually "here" me? _Hello?_
> Seems like I am all alone these days....
> Fuck em


Hello friend!


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey Ptah

Just got off work about to eat some GOTHIC KRATOM when i gey home.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Sup blowmonkey


mal3volent said:


> you do realize the way you incessantly bitch about every goddamn thing is just as big a character flaw as CH's vanity, right?




Define incessant.


You do realise you turn up, bitch and complain in return and have ever since before you got on staff.

He can post shit all day so he can bloody well answer for himself, he's not a fucking child.


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Sup blowmonkey
> 
> 
> 
> Define incessant.
> 
> 
> You do realise you turn up, bitch and complain in return and have ever since before you got on staff.
> 
> He can post shit all day so he can bloody well answer for himself, he's not a fucking child.



Since this quarantine... Be careful dear, there's a lot of spiders in this web.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I'm sorry CH, I'm being a wanker,   that's all.

It's not your fault.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> Since this quarantine... Be careful dear, there's a lot of spiders in this web.




That reads like a threat.

From an alt.

Meh.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Hey Ptah
> 
> Just got off work about to eat some GOTHIC KRATOM when i gey home.


Just looked up gothic kratom and holy shit! I've found a new vendor!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's fire i only need 5gs as opposed to 10.

Unless something else is at play.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hello friend!


Not to get on a "neg" note but great song imo:


----------



## jose ribas da silva

LadyAlkaline said:


> BDSM



Bible

Discussion

Study

Meeting 

Do you want to do some BDSM? 

Sure, i love Jesus!


----------



## Xorkoth

The kitchen has been smelling awful the past 2 days, and I realized today it smelled like a dead mouse.  So I pulled the stove out, and looked all over, the smell was clearly coming from a hole in the most tiny, awkward place in the  stove with no way to get in there.  So  I used tin snips to cut out some of the sheet metal in the back.  Eventually I saw it, it was lodged inside some mechanisms among some wires in a tiny little crevice.  I used some pliers to pull it out onto a plate.  Almost threw up, its insides had turned into green and black jelly and were oozing out.  I threw it outside as far from the house as I could and it left piles of rancid goo on the plate.  Then I had to use an old toothbrush with soap to scrub around inside there because it left streaks of rotten goop inside the stove cavity.

Now the whole house smells like rotten mouse, but least it will fade.  Fuck that was the most disgusting thing I've witnessed in a long time.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> Unless something else is at play.


I was already wondering if fent may be involved. I do OK without it but need more aleve and oxy. cheap enough....
Would love to get this checked just for noted benefit ya know?
let me do some shit
recalculating

need fent as i see an ass of tests that is opiate but not specific enough


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Nah, i passed like every drug test except for one, and this has happened before when i wasn't even taking kratom yet.

It's bizarre, and sort of scary, but i'll survive. They know it's far from my DOC.. multiple violations for meth, coke, amps..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

An involving thought has been with me, I am thoughtful, are we all fucked up ? right? What's about ?  extraterrestrials  are coming to Earth, the curtains are falling

We here on bluelight, stoners, traumatized people, that's crazy! I don't know what to think, things are very very strange... and don't know who I am anymore, depersonalization, one day I am a person, other day, other person, today I woke up metamorphosed, a horrible insect, disgusting fly, but it was better than the original me, we are all fucked up, I am saying, one day a human, other a fly, tomorrow ? what can I wait from tomorrow? A modern messiahs with heavy guns? holy shit! we're all fucked up, today I got fucked up, exposed myself to dangerous situations, A VIRUS, to buy drugs. A FUCKING VIRUS, when I put all my shit together, a FUCKING VIRUS appears. We're all fucked up I am saying..


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> this has happened before when i wasn't even taking kratom yet.


heard
got some onda way just in case


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I hate waking up hungry.
> 
> It seems to happen at random. My sister always used to say, "go to bed full, wake up hungry", and the opposite.
> 
> I call bullshit though.


omg you have a sister ! you have more sisters and brothers  ! I'm soooooo nosey ! I can't imagine a female version of you ! 
so like there are more like  you out there ?!

just lonely lol and bored right now through essential shifts .

omg a giant meteor is supposed to wizz by tomorrow ! 
Save the madness00. woo wooo !  

are you the youngest or olderest. 

epic quarantine . . . . . . . and then _the madness  _
meow


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm the youngest, one sibling -sister.

She's cool.. wicked expressive and full of life.

Meow!!!


----------



## Blowmonkey

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Sup blowmonkey
> 
> he can bloody well answer for himself, he's not a fucking child.


I only said 99 posts, you don't have to get mad at me.   


Hylight said:


> I can't imagine a female version of you


:D 
Now I'm wondering if she's got a similar amount of bodyhair.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

She has to pluck her eyebrows a lot, IIRC.

It's because my great grandma and grandpa are from a hairy country? IIRC?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Blowmonkey said:


> I only said 99 posts, you don't have to get mad at me.
> 
> :D
> Now I'm wondering if she's got a similar amount of bodyhair.



Huh?


----------



## Blowmonkey

???


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

🌬 , IIRC.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Blowmonkey

Woah Woah Woah Hold on Stick em UP THAT'S RIGHT THIS
IS A ROBBERY Hand over the CUMMIES and no DADDY gets hurt
Send this to your naughtiest little partners in crime  and
you'll get SACKS OF CUMMIES Get 5 back, you're a
squishy little rebel without a cause Get 10 back, you're
a career cummie criminal  bustin all the daddies
banks Get 15 back, you're a little FAT CAT with mad
stacks of CUMMIES Get 20 back, you're the CUMMIE 
QUEEN


----------



## Erich Generic

imhe


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Gnite erich


----------



## Erich Generic

wat Uganda do when the z'er generation takes over the internet with emojis


----------



## Erich Generic

you gonna miss the fine era of print dats what


----------



## Erich Generic

QWERTY print ftw

US 101 baby


----------



## Erich Generic

"x" decreed


----------



## Erich Generic

I still think the old forum software did a better job of making an internet forum


----------



## Erich Generic

today getting an image url alone is a chore


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Erich Generic

I know you must go thru a lot posting thoseimages girl


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Erich Generic

I like cheese on pizza


----------



## Erich Generic

sometimes it's the simple posts which mean so much


----------



## Erich Generic

I don't think cheese smells that well in feces

why dont you just eaat food which smells good and poop potpurri


----------



## Erich Generic

who am I to diss a cheese, indeed


alasdairsm


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> It's fire i only need 5gs as opposed to 10.
> 
> Unless something else is at play.


Like its cut with something?


----------



## Erich Generic

I want to watch


----------



## Erich Generic

I like Japanese gore films


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Erich Generic said:


> sometimes it's the simple posts which mean so much




Farts.

Fart fart fart fart.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

LadyAlkaline said:


> Like its cut with something?




Prol scissors .


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Erich Generic said:


> I like Japanese gore films


13 game of death


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone want to ‘cyber’?



I'll cyber bully you.

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.

Take that bitchhhhh.

Fear me for my classic movie references.


----------



## DopeM

Have we discussed the Netflix original series 'midnight gospe'l?


----------



## Erich Generic

Netflix is underrated


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Life is my koffin


----------



## jose ribas da silva

i am wonder why netflix has godfather 1 and 3 and not 2


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Godfather, which I have been watching over these days, it is the best one, to me, the best trilogy ever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[deep breathing]

how are you doing jose


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> Have we discussed the Netflix original series 'midnight gospe'l?




No but we have to discuss the mating habits of bonobo apes first.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> [deep breathing]
> 
> how are you doing jose



Today is a lazy day, I went out to refill some drugs prescriptions then went home to enjoy these drugs prescriptions, where I am right now smoking a joint in addition and listening to Brazilian hippie music


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Funny social fact

In brazil now there are a growing number of young lesbian hippies, they love weed, some old brazilian musical classics, it is currently my favorite look for women.. they look like old hippies, flowers in the hair... but they too young sometimes, like 18-20 years-old, personally, not a problem, but the attitudes are terrible, just boring adolescents... anyway, some of them are nice actually, these ones, I shadow them, like a hunter, with my bag of drugs, mushrooms, cocaine, weed, wine, some conversation about how I met good in another dimensional plane and BANG , they're gone


----------



## Sertürner

I keep scrolling and scrolling through my google news feed and the only things that pop up are coronavirus, politics, and the fucking asteroid that is wearing a facemask. 

I keeping wondering why I allow myself to scroll through the same articles and read different versions of the same story for hours on end. And then I realize it's the amphetamine I took...so I just keep on scrolling. 

I'm stuck in a very boring and tedious loop of bullshit.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Mr.Deeds said:


> I keep scrolling and scrolling through my google news feed and the only things that pop up are coronavirus, politics, and the fucking asteroid that is wearing a facemask.
> 
> I keeping wondering why I allow myself to scroll through the same articles and read different versions of the same story for hours on end. And then I realize it's the amphetamine I took...so I just keep on scrolling.
> 
> I'm stuck in a very boring and tedious loop of bullshit.



come to the abyss, here we have a lot of variation, you know, we can speak everything, it is a paradise, let's talk about mirrors? about dressing tables? what do you want to talk about, open your heart, take advantage that there is no point below the abyss


----------



## Sertürner

jose ribas da silva said:


> come to the abyss, here we have a lot of variation, you know, we can speak everything, it is a paradise, let's talk about mirrors? about dressing tables? what do you want to talk about, open your heart, take advantage that there is no point below the abyss



I have always wanted a room with just 4 walls, and the walls and floor and ceiling are just mirrors. I would want to spin around very fast with my eyes closed,  and then try to find my way out.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Mr.Deeds said:


> I have always wanted a room with just 4 walls, and the walls and floor and ceiling are just mirrors. I would want to spin around very fast with my eyes closed,  and then try to find my way out.



that's heady, I would go crazy wanting to break my head in the head seen in the mirror


----------



## Gloomp

My father was the inventor of the worlds very first pre-mixed, pre-measured douche.


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Sertürner

jose ribas da silva said:


> that's heady, I would go crazy wanting to break my head in the head seen in the mirror





The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Speed is a hell of a drug!



Yes it is haha. My prescription never runs out it seems, my xanax script on the other hand is always not enough. 

The room would be very cool. I might throw in some laser pointers embedded in the mirrors as well.


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Sertürner

jose ribas da silva said:


>



Fuck I had no clue I used to be Captain Planet..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


>



I thought this 2 times in my life and damn, I was right, never fully recovered


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What is Joe Exotic doing in a Tool album cover?



smoking DMT


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

This meme has a lot of jose's personality


----------



## Sertürner

Think I need some kratom...and maybe a drink and xanax. My jaw is locked tight. The facemasks I have to wear at work seem to worsen the tension that the adderall causes at least tenfold.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

you need a mouthguard for bruxism to protect your teeth during sleep


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


>



that's fucking hot type of girl


----------



## Sertürner

I need a tooth extraction bad. 
I got a root canal done about two years ago and then wasnt able to get it capped, now my tooth is nearly broken in half, the filling is keeping it together


----------



## Gloomp

Mr.Deeds said:


> I need a tooth extraction bad.
> I got a root canal done about two years ago and then wasnt able to get it capped, now my tooth is nearly broken in half, the filling is keeping it together



Did the tooth fairy give you at least half a dollar?


----------



## Erich Generic

toot furry


----------



## Erich Generic

two twell u tehh tooth


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## schizopath

TITSBUTTSTITSBUTTS


----------



## schizopath

I think people who are addicted to dissos gotta be fucking insane in a macochist way.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


>


pooping with a heroin habit iirc


----------



## schizopath

Somebody make a contest where you can win the title "anal lecturer"


----------



## Erich Generic

_moon shoes


moon shoes_


----------



## schizopath

Cause inside my head theres a master plan


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Cause inside my head theres a master plan


cops call that conspiracy


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> cops call that conspiracy


You may be on to something. If cops want to put me in prison for the so called conspiracy I say "Im already there and its called lust"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> You may be on to something. If cops want to put me in prison for the so called conspiracy I say "Im already theres and its called lust"


we all lusting after one thing or another.


----------



## Ketamania

I did bath salts for the first time today. Wicked high, this shit wild. Time to go eat some faces for Foxnews lol.

Actually though, a-PCYP is a more gentle cathinone. Way less side effects and it is a HUGE rush and very euphoric. I've had my run around with coke, but this I can say is better.

EDIT: I didn't smoke it, I snorted. HURTS LIKE A BITCH. I'll admit, a few tears were shed- but I AM HIGH AF


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> we all lusting after one thing or another.


Yeah, but theres no limit to lusting for me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah, but theres no limit to lusting for me


just don't let your ambition outweigh your talent


----------



## schizopath

I lack ambition tbh but what I dont lack is "My only option, watching me through the window as I whip up this concoction"


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath




----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What is Joe Exotic doing in a Tool album cover?


It’s an insult to Alex grey to put joe exotic in amongst his art! Booooooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ashwolf22101 said:


> I did bath salts for the first time today. Wicked high, this shit wild. Time to go eat some faces for Foxnews lol.
> 
> Actually though, a-PCYP is a more gentle cathinone. Way less side effects and it is a HUGE rush and very euphoric. I've had my run around with coke, but this I can say is better.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't smoke it, I snorted. HURTS LIKE A BITCH. I'll admit, a few tears were shed- but I AM HIGH AF


tell me about it after have fun!


----------



## schizopath

Finally some l00t in the good old RS. What a fucking grindfest.


----------



## schizopath

I think I better warm up the sauna once more today to burn some calories. And tomorrow gotta wake up after 7 to piss so I may be able to piss clean at 10.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fun fact:

Wrapping a canned or glass bottles beverage in a wet paper towel and placing it in the freezer will result in a fully cold beverage in 5 minutes


----------



## Jabberwocky

More drug dealer sim today.. kratom switch no oxy. Ehhh. Cheaper anyways.


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> That reads like a threat.
> 
> From an alt.
> 
> Meh.



how about from CTRL 

DEL


----------



## schizopath

Damn I havent seen C2C in days. Did I curse her with my retardet use of words?


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Damn I havent seen C2C in days. Did I curse her with my retardet use of words?



She's probably doin 69 on Jesus on his cross


----------



## schizopath

That is preferable to what I fear


----------



## Kaden_Nite




----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fun fact:


One can aslo do this in the wild by rolling the _can _on the ice _if _available. 3-5 min.

Edit: WTF is up with C2C and the rest of BL? Did I miss something (a lot)?
My bad it went from protecting the islamic serbs in my day to fucking kill all muslims. Just bipolar as a nation and do not quite get it.
Over


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> Edit: WTF is up with C2C and the rest of BL? Did I miss something (a lot)?
> My bad it went from protecting the islamic serbs in my day to fucking kill all muslims. Just bipolar as a nation and do not quite get it.
> Over



No clue, I am just here to talk shit and throw my vagina around


----------



## Xorkoth

ashwolf22101 said:


> I did bath salts for the first time today. Wicked high, this shit wild. Time to go eat some faces for Foxnews lol.
> 
> Actually though, a-PCYP is a more gentle cathinone. Way less side effects and it is a HUGE rush and very euphoric. I've had my run around with coke, but this I can say is better.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't smoke it, I snorted. HURTS LIKE A BITCH. I'll admit, a few tears were shed- but I AM HIGH AF



Avoid smoking it, another BLer spent a week smoking a-PCYP and said his lungs got really fucked up and were still fucked up weeks later and he regretted it a lot.



schizopath said:


> Damn I havent seen C2C in days. Did I curse her with my retardet use of words?



She got really pissed off that we were fucking with Specified in his "people are watching me" thread, and said she was leaving BL because we were a bunch of sociopaths.

I give it 2 weeks


----------



## schizopath

Ohhh. To be honest Specified did the same to me and paybacks a bitch.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> throw my vagina around


ive been called a good catcher in my daz.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> No clue, I am just here to talk shit and throw my vagina around


Oh Coast2Coast! Yes, she was very upset about the fact that Specifieds thread was moved to the lounge and everyone was antagonizing him. I agree with her.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh Coast2Coast! Yes, she was very upset about the fact that Specifieds thread was moved to the lounge and everyone was antagonizing him. I agree with her.


Of course it was the wrong place to put a thread about psychotic persons hallucinations and delusions.

The thing is that Specified did exactly the same for me so I did my best to remind why its better not to fuck with people.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> she was very upset about the fact that Specifieds thread was moved to the lounge and everyone was antagonizing him.


Ahhh... I see. Intentional? Guess that would depend on the one doing the answer.
Bullies or just fuckin' 'round? How does @Specified feel about it all, I wonder?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I've been PMing him he seems a lot better.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

madness00 said:


> I've been PMing him he seems a lot better.


This answers my question. thx
Going sideways for a moment, preeps.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

beings all come back to the abyss, because they're abyssal creatures... darkened creatures, no one here has a true heart, only the gelid ones survive


----------



## schizopath

Hahaa, I just remembered that I have enough indegrients for one joint.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Hahaa, I just remembered that I have enough indegrients for one joint.



FIRE


----------



## schizopath

And fuck, I have piss tests tomorrow.


HATE


----------



## schizopath

Well its gonna be some clutch ass fire tomorrow with the bupre


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh Coast2Coast! Yes, she was very upset about the fact that Specifieds thread was moved to the lounge and everyone was antagonizing him. I agree with her.



Yeah that was a mistake, I did legitimately think he was trolling at first though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> And fuck, I have piss tests tomorrow.
> 
> 
> HATE



Why?

I feel your pain.


----------



## MsDiz

my brain feels like fucking mush today and it’s raining again after such amazing weather. Stupid Irish rain. Fuck off.


----------



## schizopath

1. To get my drivers lisence back.
2. If I piss clean now, I think, I will start the adhd tests.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

PrincessDiz said:


> Stupid Irish rain. Fuck off.


Would gladly swap with ya. SE USA


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> Would gladly swap with ya. SE USA


Yes let’s swap! I’ll take the vitamin D! Only if you’re not landlocked though. I need surf!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Beach is about 2 hrs away, love....


----------



## MsDiz

2 hours! Fuck me! Better be some damn good surf for that kinda drive. What about climbing? Any good crags about?


----------



## Xorkoth

Where I grew up, the closest beach was at least 20 hours away... now I live 4 and a half hours from the nearest beach.  And my state has ocean as its east border.


----------



## MsDiz

That’s crazy to me! My beach is like 5 mins away even if you lived in the middle of the country it’s like 1 hour or so. I don’t think I could cope not being beside the sea but then I’m an islander haha


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah that was a mistake, I did legitimately think he was trolling at first though.


Shit happens


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> Hahaa, I just remembered that I have enough indegrients for one joint.


Don't it suck when you have something and cannot use more than if you dont have it and can?


PrincessDiz said:


> What about climbing? Any good crags about?


Uhhh.., not really. 'Cept for that _one _monstosity that I will refrain from mentioning as I would hope I had a bit more couth beings how I am half sober.

But on a serious not: There are climbing *things around just do not seek em out as no one to share with... gives me an idea... wanna visit? May change my mind about climbing.


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> Don't it suck when you have something and cannot use more than if you dont have it and can?
> 
> Uhhh.., not really. 'Cept for that _one _monstosity that I will refrain from mentioning as I would hope I had a bit more couth beings how I am half sober.
> 
> But on a serious not: There are climbing *things around just do not seek em out as no one to share with... gives me an idea... wanna visit? May change my mind about climbing.


Climbing is amazing I’ve converted many a one to its addictive ways....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Damnit

That is all I have

Edit:
'Cept this...


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Don't it suck when you have something and cannot use more than if you dont have it and can?


One drug once a day would be the sweet spot. The first time doing drug is always the best. I hope to someday achieve the willpower to snort ONE LINE OF COKE a day.


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> That’s crazy to me! My beach is like 5 mins away even if you lived in the middle of the country it’s like 1 hour or so. I don’t think I could cope not being beside the sea but then I’m an islander haha



Yeah the US is a massive country, sometimes I forget how much smaller almost every other country is.  To me it's crazy that people live in places where you could cross multiple countries in their entirety in a single day.  To drive across the US from the east coast to the west coast takes 4 or 5 days at least.


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah the US is a massive country, sometimes I forget how much smaller almost every other country is.  To me it's crazy that people live in places where you could cross multiple countries in their entirety in a single day.  To drive across the US from the east coast to the west coast takes 4 or 5 days at least.


That would be an amazing drive though, ive always wanted to do a drive like that through America. It would be super interesting because all the states are so different.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> One drug once a day would be the sweet spot. The first time doing drug is always the best. I hope to someday achieve the willpower to snort ONE LINE OF COKE a day.



It always amazes me when people have willpower regarding addictive drugs.  For me it's either don't do them at all, or binge.  The only drugs that aren't like that for me are weed and psychedelics.  Everything else it's like once I pop, it's really hard to stop.  And if I have them, I'm gonna do them.


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> That would be an amazing drive though, ive always wanted to do a drive like that through America. It would be super interesting because all the states are so different.



It is an amazing drive, I've never done it all the way but I've driven across most of the country in different segments.  The different mountain ranges are all so different and all so amazing.  And the desert is NUTS.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I drove from the east coast to the Midwest in one day. Had many joints rolled. If there's a city you don't want to run out of gas in, it's Philadelphia.


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> It is an amazing drive, I've never done it all the way but I've driven across most of the country in different segments.  The different mountain ranges are all so different and all so amazing.  And the desert is NUTS.


Yeah I’ve never been to a proper desert before I think it would be crazy. And yeah, I’d totally love to see the mountain ranges would be amazing. I’d probably spend months doing that drive because I’d be wanting to explore more. Haha


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> It always amazes me when people have willpower regarding addictive drugs.  For me it's either don't do them at all, or binge.  The only drugs that aren't like that for me are weed and psychedelics.  Everything else it's like once I pop, it's really hard to stop.  And if I have them, I'm gonna do them.


I used to have coke and ritalin laying around on my stash. 2g of coke was like 3 uses. Honestly if I can have a stash my drug addiction/ocd is satisfied enough that I think I could go pretty easily on them.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The best airport is Denver, CO.

Mountains all around you @PrincessDiz.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> The best airport is Denver, CO.
> 
> Mountains all around you @PrincessDiz.


Noted!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My husband was a bit nervous about going back to work today after having been out for so long, so I made him a good, strong pot of coffee and we had BLTA's and a nice chat.

I can't wait for our tomato plants to start producing. If you have never had a home grown tomato, you're missing out. I wish we could grow avocado trees here.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> I drove from the east coast to the Midwest in one day. Had many joints rolled. If there's a city you don't want to run out of gas in, it's Philadelphia.



Oh I drive from the east coast to Chicago-area like twice a year, always in 1 long 13-hour day.  I take a threshold dose of DOC (a psychedelic amphetamine), because it keeps me laser-focused and entirely without fatigue for the whole time.  Before I figured that out, I'd be nodding off from exhaustion the last 3 hours of the drive.


----------



## schizopath

Detailed in E. Jean Carroll’s biography, Hunter: The Strange and Savage Life of Hunter S. Thompson.

Our mate Hunter was all about that bender life.

3:00 PM – Rise.

3:05 PM – Chivas Regal with the morning papers, Dunhills.

3:45 PM – Cocaine.

3:50 PM – Another glass of Chivas, Dunhill.

4:05 PM – First cup of coffee, Dunhill.

4:15 PM – Cocaine.

4:16 PM – Orange juice, Dunhill.

4:30 PM – Cocaine.

4:54 PM – Cocaine.

5:05 PM – Cocaine.

5:11 PM – Coffee, Dunhills.

5:30 PM – More ice in the Chivas.

5:45 PM – Cocaine, etc., etc.

6:00 PM – Grass to take the edge off the day.

7:05 PM – Woody Creek Tavern for lunch – Heineken, two margaritas, coleslaw, a taco salad, a double order of fried onion rings, carrot cake, ice cream, a bean fritter, Dunhills, another Heineken, cocaine, and for the ride home, a snow cone (a glass of shredded ice over which is poured three or four jiggers of Chivas).

9:00 PM – Starts snorting cocaine seriously.

10:00 PM – Drops acid.

11:00 PM – Chartreuse, cocaine, grass.

11:30 PM – Cocaine, etc., etc.

12:00 AM (midnight) – Hunter S. Thompson is ready to write.

12:05-6:00 AM – Chartreuse, cocaine, grass, Chivas, coffee, Heineken, Clove cigarettes, grapefruit, Dunhills, orange juice, gin, continuous pornographic movies.

6:00 AM – The hot tub-champagne, Dove Bars, Fettuccine Alfredo.

8:00 AM – Halcyon.

8:20 AM – Sleep.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'll admit weed isn't the best for efficient driving, but it's fun as fuck.


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> My husband was a bit nervous about going back to work today after having been out for so long, so I made him a good, strong pot of coffee and we had BLTA's and a nice chat.
> 
> I can't wait for our tomato plants to start producing. If you have never had a home grown tomato, you're missing out. I wish we could grow avocado trees here.


That looks incredible! My uncle has a massive avocado plant growing now but they take so long to bear fruit so I’m sure you could grow one as well. As for the tomatoes, yes home grown is amazing. My son is obsessed with growing his own tomatoes and they are incredible. The little cherry ones are my favourite.


----------



## schizopath

Dude has snorted coke whole day and then at 9pm "starts snorting coke seriously"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> I hope to someday achieve the willpower to snort ONE LINE OF COKE a day.


Just "talikin" about this the other day: I am in search of a strain of bud that can cover all real and imagined *issues that I may or may not have.
I would drop everything else pronto.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> That looks incredible! My uncle has a massive avocado plant growing now but they take so long to bear fruit so I’m sure you could grow one as well. As for the tomatoes, yes home grown is amazing. My son is obsessed with growing his own tomatoes and they are incredible. The little cherry ones are my favourite.


That is too sweet! My almost 3 year old son loves helping me water the plants. I sometimes sell my seedlings, so I got bored one day and planted about 45 cherry tomato plants. I am not a big fan! I'd ship them to you if I knew they'd make it! I'm a beefsteak and heirloom lover


----------



## MsDiz

LadyAlkaline said:


> That is too sweet! My almost 3 year old son loves helping me water the plants. I sometimes sell my seedlings, so I got bored one day and planted about 45 cherry tomato plants. I am not a big fan! I'd ship them to you if I knew they'd make it! I'm a beefsteak and heirloom lover


My son is amazing at growing veg and flowers whereas I am a plant killer. I’ve Killed a cactus once ffs and a spider plant and they are supposed to be really hardy! Haha! 
yes I love the cherry ones mainly because they are small and I don’t get anxiety when I eat them. Haha


----------



## jose ribas da silva

PrincessDiz said:


> ive always wanted to do a drive like that through America. I



Brazil is also a continental country, however, it is impossible to travel over it. Those, courageous men, that have tried have not survived to tell their experiences.. 

Nietzsche created the ideal of a superman, but, here we are, no one can do it, I believe someday on Earth there will be a superman capable of doing so.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

In the South, one will face the racialist brazilian supremacists, which, even nowadays, hunt black people with sickles. 

In the center part, dealers armed with heavy guns with certainly kill you if not, when heading the North, a snake, an alcoholic monkey or a jaguar will do the service.


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

meeting the partners to buy cocaine


----------



## jose ribas da silva

My dear dealer would you have a gram of marijuana please?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

we love michael jackson


----------



## jose ribas da silva

people smoking crack in my area


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The result of the passage of Jose Ribas for the place


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Partners


----------



## jose ribas da silva

partners


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Just "talikin" about this the other day: I am in search of a strain of bud that can cover all real and imagined *issues that I may or may not have.
> I would drop everything else pronto.


I am in search of a god who has the power to reset all my tolerances


----------



## jose ribas da silva

welcome to Brazil


----------



## thefirm

@jose ribas da silva  how are those little markets in the favelas called where you have literal stands and guards and the coke and weed go for 5 dollars? are they diluted as fuck for only 5 bucks?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> @jose ribas da silva  how are those little markets in the favelas called where you have literal stands and guards and the coke and weed go for 5 dollars? are they diluted as fuck for only 5 bucks?



In general yes, they are garbage, actually they cost $ 2 sometimes. But there are several points to buy, it can go to 65 %, 50 %, 40 %, or 70 % if you're luck. 

Good products can be found from 10-50 $ per gram. An ultra pure around 50-70 $


----------



## thefirm

I found a documentary on youtube around those markets and they were pretty interesting in nature, just showed me how lawless those favelas are, if I remember right I think bokka was the name of the place


----------



## schizopath




----------



## jose ribas da silva

It is necessary to have some friends you know, go to some parties, the certain parts, lots of funk music, guns, cocaine (free), and I can tell you the hottest women in the world, dancing almost naked wanting to have sex desperately. 

Women and cocaine, wonderful combination.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is necessary to have some friends


Naa


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

fuckpete said:


> @jose ribas da silva  how are those little markets in the favelas called where you have literal stands and guards and the coke and weed go for 5 dollars? are they diluted as fuck for only 5 bucks?



I was curious about that myself actually but @*fuckpete *beat me to the question. Thanks for asking & thanks @*jose ribas da silva *for answering. (y) I've endlessly fascinated by the workings of various markets & the interaction of local culture, etc. Like @*fuckpete *I've watched documentaries. Though in my case not on YouTube. Mostly non English documentaries though I've also read a bit on the subject as well. Thanks for posting @*jose ribas da silva. *I've found many of your posts to be quite interesting.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is necessary to have some friends you know, go to some parties, the certain parts, lots of funk music, guns, cocaine (free), and I can tell you the hottest women in the world, dancing almost naked wanting to have sex desperately.
> 
> Women and cocaine, wonderful combination.











						Baile Prive - sarradas
					

XVIDEOS Baile Prive - sarradas free




					www.xvideos.com
				




I am speaking of something like this


----------



## schizopath

Damn I had already forgotten that I should buy the new Resident Evil 3 this friday. Luckily Im owed some money so I think I can afford buying it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck


----------



## thefirm

is it true that now that gangs are forcing the quarantine in the favelas?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> is it true that now that gangs are forcing the quarantine in the favelas?



it is not true, favelas are not in quarantine, they are there living in a parallel world


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Baile Prive - sarradas
> 
> 
> XVIDEOS Baile Prive - sarradas free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xvideos.com


I bet I could make one of my more junkie type of friends do that, but I wont since standards and all.


----------



## thefirm

as a non-native can you enter a favela to score without being robbed?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> I bet I could make one of my more junkie type of friends do that, but I wont since standards and all.



you need to teach them since their early childhood that have sex with several partners in a night is the certain thing to do


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> as a non-native can you enter a favela to score without being robbed?



no chance man, high probability of being killed (not robbed), they will find that you're a policeman or an informant


----------



## thefirm

we have here improvised slums of gypsies too, but they are not armed with rifles and such, mostly knives, bats and some of the very connected ones may have a handgun or two. if you know how to carry yourself you can score without being ripped off, but the chances of being robbed or getting a good beating are pretty high

I can't imagine getting lost in a place like that


----------



## schizopath

fuckpete said:


> we have here improvised slums of gypsies too, but they are not armed with rifles and such, mostly knives, bats and some of the very connected ones may have a handgun or two. if you know how to carry yourself you can score without being ripped off, but the chances of being robbed or getting a good beating are pretty high
> 
> I can't imagine getting lost in a place like that


Gypsys should just take over the automobile trade


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> after that he becomes neo for a day
> the next day hes smith by the way


Time to manifest destiny


----------



## LadyAlkaline

fuckpete said:


> we have here improvised slums of gypsies too, but they are not armed with rifles and such, mostly knives, bats and some of the very connected ones may have a handgun or two. if you know how to carry yourself you can score without being ripped off, but the chances of being robbed or getting a good beating are pretty high
> 
> I can't imagine getting lost in a place like that


That is terrifying 

I let a friend and 2 other guys use my car once to score some crack in Durham. We met in rehab and became really good friends (I miss you Nate ) 

I was in the back seat minding my own business, and no one would sell to him because they were all black and I was an attractive white woman in good shape and it was a a pretty nice car. They all thought I was a cop. At the 3rd stop I just looked up at the guy and took my shirt off and they finally got what they were after. Shit like that is why I just don't fuck with anything requiring a dealer. Why does it have to be so crazy like that?

I couldn't imagine scoring in Brazil, that is some scary stuff. Like we have our guns and such here but nothing on that level


----------



## Shady's Fox

yo my boais

what y'all knife around here?

scorin in Brazil

tsss

like any other place in the world, do you think just because they're called slums does that mean killing? Nah, brah brah. I don't know where y'all live but it's time to leave Narnia, there's no world in your....

CLOSET

brah brah.. you got issues brah brah


----------



## schizopath

Shady you selling any cars?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> yo my boais
> 
> what y'all knife around here?
> 
> scorin in Brazil
> 
> tsss
> 
> like any other place in the world, do you think just because they're called slums does that mean killing? Nah, brah brah. I don't know where y'all live but it's time to leave Narnia, there's no world in your....
> 
> CLOSET
> 
> brah brah.. you got issues brah brah


Wat


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wat



ye


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> how about from CTRL
> 
> DEL





Y don't u just grow a pair and use one account?


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Y don't u just grow a pair and use one account?



What the fuck are you talkin about?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> Of course it was the wrong place to put a thread about psychotic persons hallucinations and delusions.
> 
> The thing is that Specified did exactly the same for me so I did my best to remind why its better not to fuck with people.




Specified is a sweetie,  someone on staff spooked him saying "we know who you sre" or some shit, it happens a lot but csn affect ppl as it's fucking creepy.

He prolly knows who he is too


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Shady's Fox said:


> What the fuck are you talkin about?





Funny coming from you..


----------



## schizopath

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Specified is a sweetie,  someone on staff spooked him saying "we know who you sre" or some shit, it happens a lot but csn affect ppl as it's fucking creepy.


Ive thought for about half a year that all the staff everything about me etc. You cant doxx me if I doxx myself.


----------



## Shady's Fox

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Funny coming from you..



You crazy, women! Leave me alone, or at least stop askin weird questions. Too much internet sometimes, it shows, you like it or not.. it shows


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Shady you selling any cars?



Nah.

I have two

Audi R8/Ford F-150. My daily one's F-150, been 2 yrs since I took the R8 for a ride. But no, I ain't selling shit. What was your first thought when you said this? Meant as a ?


----------



## schizopath

Insult/banter


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Nah.
> 
> I have two
> 
> Audi R8/Ford F-150. My daily one's F-150, been 2 yrs since I took the R8 for a ride. But no, I ain't selling shit. What was your first thought when you said this? Meant as a ?


I plan on yeeting into the sunset in a hot pink F350 

Great way to go out


----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> throw my vagina around


 



madness00 said:


> I've been PMing him he seems a lot better.


I hope you managed to convince him his family was not on his tv and that it was all in his head.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿




----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿




----------



## MemphisX3

You guys need to clean up in here. What if we ever had company?


----------



## MemphisX3

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


>


Yoinks!!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I plan on yeeting into the sunset in a hot pink F350
> 
> Great way to go out


Off a cliff with your BFF4L?


----------



## MemphisX3

jose ribas da silva said:


> When I was in Romania, going from Bucharest to Brasov. I passed somewhere a gypsy village.. stopped my car to see how the place was and German cars were jumping off the garages surprisingly, I mean, the gypsies had Land Rovers and BMW, sounds strange but probably someone lost these cars...


That's racist


----------



## jose ribas da silva

MemphisX3 said:


> That's racist



Sorry it was not my intention, going to delete my comment


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MemphisX3 said:


> You guys need to clean up in here. What if we ever had company?



No one will see don't worry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what I read wasn't inherently racist like "____ are inferior" type statements... so um... I'm looking the other way.

and GOD FORBID I do anything to clean up the place.  

So I sling my shit on the wall TL;DR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DID YOU GUYS KNOW

butts


----------



## MemphisX3

jose ribas da silva said:


> Sorry it was not my intention, going to delete my comment


I was joking


----------



## MemphisX3

I'm not feeling very witty today. I dont know what's wrong.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> DID YOU GUYS KNOW
> 
> butts


Can you give me the title "quadruple OG" under my name?


----------



## MemphisX3

I feel like I'm way more important than the average "bluelighter"






































Nbd js


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> Off a cliff with your BFF4L?


Thelma and Louise af


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Can you give me the title "quadruple OG" under my name?


I'm not allowed to do things like that but I can Lobby on your behalf so that I can get it done for you let me just ask the admins for you


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I plan on yeeting into the sunset in a hot pink F350
> 
> Great way to go out









cringe brah

fucken yay, i thought you were something...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> cringe brah
> 
> fucken yay, i thought you were something...


More like


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM A SAD DAD OK

I WATCH HALMARK CHRISTMAS MOVIES!


----------



## Shady's Fox

owaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm not allowed to do things like that but I can Lobby on your behalf so that I can get it done for you let me just ask the admins for you


Bro I'm totes serious. I'm definitely quadruple og status


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> More like


More melanin plzkthx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Bro I'm totes serious. I'm definitely quadruple og status


The admin reply to my request: "Get bent CAPTAIN, sincerely, TLB"

lol

j/k

I did make the request on your behalf in all honesty though.


----------



## BK38

I'm eating cookies and being sad. Sadness cookies. I remember in my youth how happy cookies would make me and it makes me sad that they just don't hold that power anymore.  I'm sad that my cookies can't make me happy like they once did #wheredidmyjoyofcookiesgo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm eating cookies and being sad. Sadness cookies. I remember in my youth how happy cookies would make me and it makes me sad that they just don't hold that power anymore.  I'm sad that my cookies can't make me happy like they once did #wheredidmyjoyofcookiesgo




YOU MIGHT BE a SAD DAD

take the QUIZ!!!


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOU MIGHT BE a SAD DAD
> 
> take the QUIZ!!!



I'm not a Dad (that I know of anyways). I am a little sad though, been feeling kinda depressed today. Let me look into this quiz then...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm not a Dad (that I know of anyways). I am a little sad though, been feeling kinda depressed today. Let me look into this quiz then...


that's why I said you MIGHT BE. 

Everyone is a DAD on the inside.  SAD OR BAD.  Everyone

The quiz says so, so it must be true.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU MIGHT BE THINKING 

"Sad and Bad" aren't the "only emotional outputs" for dads

YES IT IS AND YOU ARE A FATHER

YOU'RE THE FATHER, YOU'RE THE FATHER


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOU MIGHT BE THINKING
> 
> "Sad and Bad" aren't the "only emotional outputs" for dads
> 
> YES IT IS AND YOU ARE A FATHER
> 
> YOU'RE THE FATHER, YOU'RE THE FATHER



Alright, I will entertain your silly quiz, but only because I'm super awesome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Alright, I will entertain your silly quiz, but only because I'm super awesome.




ps you're probably a BAD DAD from what I know about you 

ANSWER HONESTLY
THE RESULTS ARE CONFIDENTIAL


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> ps you're probably a BAD DAD from what I know about you
> 
> ANSWER HONESTLY
> THE RESULTS ARE CONFIDENTIAL



Oops, I just posted mine back in the thread, was I supposed to PM?


----------



## BK38




----------



## 6am-64-14m

hey without reading through 14,000 + posts... hows everything going?
we get the green-light on BL to beam light?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

s'wat i fgurred....


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


>



you know that's an actual movie right? Have you seen it?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

MemphisX3 said:


> I feel like I'm way more important than the average "bluelighter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nbd js




Be  useless like me, important people end up doing work and suck shit life is for not doing anything


----------



## 6am-64-14m

whats ur dream job?
mine would be wildlife conservation.


----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> whats ur dream job?
> mine would be wildlife conservation.


Bouncer in an all black strip club


----------



## MemphisX3

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Be  useless like me, important people end up doing work and suck shit life is for not doing anything


I cant wait for AI machines so we can sit around without guilt or shame


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> Bouncer in an all black strip club


----------



## Shady's Fox

PtahTek said:


> whats ur dream job?
> mine would be wildlife conservation.



My wife has worked at a sanctuary. It's pretty nice, you get to experience some really cool stuff. Protect nature, protect the forest, we all breath the same air, cojones.


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Is that from the busta rhymes/Janet jackson video?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> whats ur dream job?
> mine would be wildlife conservation.


Hermit jewelry maker


----------



## MemphisX3

I would do disgusting, nasty, perverted things to 1998 Janet Jackson. Only stipulation would be we couldn't listen to her music


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Xorkoth

jose ribas da silva said:


> Sorry it was not my intention, going to delete my comment



Jose I think you're pretty to The Lounge, so just know everyone here is always just messing with you.

Except when they aren't. 



Captain.Heroin said:


> DID YOU GUYS KNOW
> 
> butts



I've known a few butts in my day.  Got a really fantastic one at the moment, trying to hang on to it for the duration.  It's shaped like a heart.  About as nice as PrincessDiz's butt.


----------



## Ketamania

Captain.Heroin said:


> tell me about it after have fun!



Yo! So....... This is quite the story (bath salts.. whoot!):

So I actually have always criticized bath salts. Not b/c of media mongering, but I heard it can cause really bad side effects for people; especially those with mental illness. My SO has been trying them out in the past, and EVERYTIME he would get into a psychotic state (b/c he has schizophrenia). He only gets SEVERE psychotic/psychosis when he does bath salts of any kind (any RC variation of cathinones). Anyways, yest. he's like "nah they aren't that bad, you should try them to see". I didn't want to really, but I was like "why not? something new".

So, it actually was very nice. It's like... adderall and meth combined? It's very speedy, but it has a lot of euphoria. I didn't smoke it, I snorted. And let me tell you, THAT SHIT BURNS. Worst thing I've snorted (and i've snorted salt, DMT, etc.). Anyways, it was all going good, my SO and I having fun. But then he wanted to go smoke it, so he went outside (can't smoke in our apartment). We live in a city so apparently he went to the hood part of our city (420captial) and smoked it off foil. Real sketch lol.

Anyways, he was gone longer than I thought he would be. He was okay though. BUT- then the comedown came. It's a real heavy body load and I had a pretty bad headache. I was able to manage, but then he started to have the worst psychotic episodes I've ever experienced with him.

I'm not going to give details, but I did stay up 6 hours with him trying to comfort him. I know the protocol of what to say and not say during an episode, but it's very taxing on the caregiver. You can't take anything personal cause they'll say your trying to kill em ya know? After FINALLY getting him to take more of his antipsychotics it got better, and now he's sleeping like a rock. He did say some pretty scary stuff (not anything about killing), but it triggered my PTSD real bad. However, I kept comforting him cause i couldn't break down then.

However, yet again, he had an episode on the comedown, as I have always told him. I tell him not to buy more, then he bought more secretly. I told him not to do it, then he did in 2x while I was sleeping. He's trying to hide his use, which he's never done before. I am really sad that he didn't listen to me when I say that he WILL have a psychotic episode after bathsalts.

I've been up for 27 hours, and just got 5 hours of sleep. I feel a little better, but i'm feeling very depressed and a little suicidal. I flushed rest of that drug down the toilet because he could not control his use and he's been lying to me about it. He may be mad, but I thought I made the right decision. He promised me he was going to 'sell it' and not do any, but he didn't sell one bit and instead been doing it secretly. 

I really love him, and he's said that he wants to marry me, but he needs to stop doing cathinones, or really any stimulant. Of course I will always take care of him, but I'm going to have a serious discussion tomorrow that he needs to quit stimulants. I just don't know what to think right now, of course what he said wasn't him, but I am very tired (physically and emotionally). I really would like to marry him, but I am worried about what just happened. But I think if he quit drugs (or mainly stims), this severe episode won't happen ever again. In fact, he's never had one sober.

I hope when he finds his drug missing he's not angry, but I did it for his and my good. My brain and emotions are scrambled right now due to lack of sleep and stress, but I feel- deep strong depressive emotions. I wouldn't call it suicidal, but I'm extremely sad. I'm gonna hydrate, eat a snack, listen to music, and try to calm down a little. Love y'all


----------



## Ketamania

Xorkoth said:


> Avoid smoking it, another BLer spent a week smoking a-PCYP and said his lungs got really fucked up and were still fucked up weeks later and he regretted it a lot.



Oh damn, yeah I didn't smoke it (I hate smoking in general). I'll advise my bf tho cause he does.


----------



## Xorkoth

ashwolf22101 said:


> Yo! So....... This is quite the story (bath salts.. whoot!):
> 
> So I actually have always criticized bath salts. Not b/c of media mongering, but I heard it can cause really bad side effects for people; especially those with mental illness. My SO has been trying them out in the past, and EVERYTIME he would get into a psychotic state (b/c he has schizophrenia). He only gets SEVERE psychotic/psychosis when he does bath salts of any kind (any RC variation of cathinones). Anyways, yest. he's like "nah they aren't that bad, you should try them to see". I didn't want to really, but I was like "why not? something new".
> 
> So, it actually was very nice. It's like... adderall and meth combined? It's very speedy, but it has a lot of euphoria. I didn't smoke it, I snorted. And let me tell you, THAT SHIT BURNS. Worst thing I've snorted (and i've snorted salt, DMT, etc.). Anyways, it was all going good, my SO and I having fun. But then he wanted to go smoke it, so he went outside (can't smoke in our apartment). We live in a city so apparently he went to the hood part of our city (420captial) and smoked it off foil. Real sketch lol.
> 
> Anyways, he was gone longer than I thought he would be. He was okay though. BUT- then the comedown came. It's a real heavy body load and I had a pretty bad headache. I was able to manage, but then he started to have the worst psychotic episodes I've ever experienced with him.
> 
> I'm not going to give details, but I did stay up 6 hours with him trying to comfort him. I know the protocol of what to say and not say during an episode, but it's very taxing on the caregiver. You can't take anything personal cause they'll say your trying to kill em ya know? After FINALLY getting him to take more of his antipsychotics it got better, and now he's sleeping like a rock. He did say some pretty scary stuff (not anything about killing), but it triggered my PTSD real bad. However, I kept comforting him cause i couldn't break down then.
> 
> However, yet again, he had an episode on the comedown, as I have always told him. I tell him not to buy more, then he bought more secretly. I told him not to do it, then he did in 2x while I was sleeping. He's trying to hide his use, which he's never done before. I am really sad that he didn't listen to me when I say that he WILL have a psychotic episode after bathsalts.
> 
> I've been up for 27 hours, and just got 5 hours of sleep. I feel a little better, but i'm feeling very depressed and a little suicidal. I flushed rest of that drug down the toilet because he could not control his use and he's been lying to me about it. He may be mad, but I thought I made the right decision. He promised me he was going to 'sell it' and not do any, but he didn't sell one bit and instead been doing it secretly.
> 
> I really love him, and he's said that he wants to marry me, but he needs to stop doing cathinones, or really any stimulant. Of course I will always take care of him, but I'm going to have a serious discussion tomorrow that he needs to quit stimulants. I just don't know what to think right now, of course what he said wasn't him, but I am very tired (physically and emotionally). I really would like to marry him, but I am worried about what just happened. But I think if he quit drugs (or mainly stims), this severe episode won't happen ever again. In fact, he's never had one sober.
> 
> I hope when he finds his drug missing he's not angry, but I did it for his and my good. My brain and emotions are scrambled right now due to lack of sleep and stress, but I feel- deep strong depressive emotions. I wouldn't call it suicidal, but I'm extremely sad. I'm gonna hydrate, eat a snack, listen to music, and try to calm down a little. Love y'all



He will probably be mad, but good for you.  Clearly it's not good for him, and I think you did the responsible thing.  (y)


----------



## schizopath




----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


>


----------



## schizopath

Throw up another one in the grave I dont need an ak but a double sided blade and the main vein. So good.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Is that from the busta rhymes/Janet jackson video?


the movie The Abyss


----------



## schizopath

Drugs, the gift from the scientists
Made to harm me by the companies
Used by me to my best ability
Until I reach senility
Or seize serenity


----------



## Ketamania

Xorkoth said:


> He will probably be mad, but good for you.  Clearly it's not good for him, and I think you did the responsible thing.  (y)



Thank you, I am much less anxious


----------



## schizopath

I dont wanna wait 1 more hour for dat bupre

GUESS WHO GOT THE BUPRE? THATS RIGHT, THE TURBO LOVER HIMSELF!

MOSH... LIKE ITS TWO THOUSAND AND EIGHT!

FREE HUGS!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> FREE DRUGS!


ftfy


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ftfy


Yeah, youll get em, just blow me first.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Yeah, youll get em, just blow me first.


drugs first iirc


----------



## schizopath

Its a deal. And dont use your hand.


----------



## w01fg4ng

mal3volent said:


> you know that's an actual movie right? Have you seen it?


----------



## schizopath

IS ANYBODY OUT THERE?
CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> IS ANYBODY OUT THERE?
> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?


I cunt here you but i can read ur righting


----------



## schizopath

Isolation is not good for me


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Meh, I stepped in cat vomit and realised tracks=track marks.

2 issues are unrelated .


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah the US is a massive country, sometimes I forget how much smaller almost every other country is.  To me it's crazy that people live in places where you could cross multiple countries in their entirety in a single day.  To drive across the US from the east coast to the west coast takes 4 or 5 days at least.


or 2 and half if you run 120 on adderall


----------



## schizopath

Being currently on bupre, and making some btc I have cometh to a realization that this is truly a great time of my life in every way.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Being currently on bupre, and making some btc I have cometh to a realization that this is truly a great time of my life in every way.


Being currently high af on some purple punch I would agree with you


----------



## schizopath

Drugs (alot) + Gaming ( for money) + (solo) Sex = 2020 for dear Schizopath


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Drugs (alot) + Gaming ( for money) + (solo) Sex = 2020 for dear Schizopath


What games you on?


----------



## schizopath

Runescape. People pay btc for that ingame currency and I can be on as much dope as I want to when I play.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Runescape. People pay btc for that ingame currency and I can be on as much dope as I want to when I play.


I wish I could find something to profit off of with video games, but alas I got a gaming laptop a regular MacBook Pro and I haven’t done shit to star streaming


----------



## schizopath

Even you could make money from video games. Theres a site called playerauctions and it lists online games and what people pay for that money. I mean, I play for free too so getting drug money from playing? Yeah, I choose playing games for that btc anytime over to not paid for gaming.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

WTF is wrong with me?
Better yet; WTF is wrong with _you_?

NOTHING!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SLUT! SLUT! SLUT! SLUT!


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> WTF is wrong with me?
> Better yet; WTF is wrong with _you_?
> 
> NOTHING!


AYE. Better to talk about them issues only with a trusted person than to talk about them online.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> talk about them issues only with _*a trusted person*_


Got the biggest laugh outta that, mate. Thanks.  
There is nothing wrong with us and BL is a trusted source and community, IMO.
One


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> Got the biggest laugh outta that, mate. Thanks.
> There is nothing wrong with us and BL is a trusted source and community, IMO.
> One


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

sewerslide.666mg said:


>


on of the best war flix apoclipse now is great to


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Got the biggest laugh outta that, mate. Thanks.
> There is nothing wrong with us and BL is a trusted source and community, IMO.
> One


Hah, nice.


----------



## schizopath

sewerslide.666mg said:


>


Yeah, you could fuck my sister if I had one. But do her dirty and I will shoot you in your stomach and piss on you.


----------



## schizopath

Theres 8 cousins in my close family and all of them are men...  Love the percentages on that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ashwolf22101 said:


> Yo! So....... This is quite the story (bath salts.. whoot!):
> 
> So I actually have always criticized bath salts. Not b/c of media mongering, but I heard it can cause really bad side effects for people; especially those with mental illness. My SO has been trying them out in the past, and EVERYTIME he would get into a psychotic state (b/c he has schizophrenia). He only gets SEVERE psychotic/psychosis when he does bath salts of any kind (any RC variation of cathinones). Anyways, yest. he's like "nah they aren't that bad, you should try them to see". I didn't want to really, but I was like "why not? something new".
> 
> So, it actually was very nice. It's like... adderall and meth combined? It's very speedy, but it has a lot of euphoria. I didn't smoke it, I snorted. And let me tell you, THAT SHIT BURNS. Worst thing I've snorted (and i've snorted salt, DMT, etc.). Anyways, it was all going good, my SO and I having fun. But then he wanted to go smoke it, so he went outside (can't smoke in our apartment). We live in a city so apparently he went to the hood part of our city (420captial) and smoked it off foil. Real sketch lol.
> 
> Anyways, he was gone longer than I thought he would be. He was okay though. BUT- then the comedown came. It's a real heavy body load and I had a pretty bad headache. I was able to manage, but then he started to have the worst psychotic episodes I've ever experienced with him.
> 
> I'm not going to give details, but I did stay up 6 hours with him trying to comfort him. I know the protocol of what to say and not say during an episode, but it's very taxing on the caregiver. You can't take anything personal cause they'll say your trying to kill em ya know? After FINALLY getting him to take more of his antipsychotics it got better, and now he's sleeping like a rock. He did say some pretty scary stuff (not anything about killing), but it triggered my PTSD real bad. However, I kept comforting him cause i couldn't break down then.
> 
> However, yet again, he had an episode on the comedown, as I have always told him. I tell him not to buy more, then he bought more secretly. I told him not to do it, then he did in 2x while I was sleeping. He's trying to hide his use, which he's never done before. I am really sad that he didn't listen to me when I say that he WILL have a psychotic episode after bathsalts.
> 
> I've been up for 27 hours, and just got 5 hours of sleep. I feel a little better, but i'm feeling very depressed and a little suicidal. I flushed rest of that drug down the toilet because he could not control his use and he's been lying to me about it. He may be mad, but I thought I made the right decision. He promised me he was going to 'sell it' and not do any, but he didn't sell one bit and instead been doing it secretly.
> 
> I really love him, and he's said that he wants to marry me, but he needs to stop doing cathinones, or really any stimulant. Of course I will always take care of him, but I'm going to have a serious discussion tomorrow that he needs to quit stimulants. I just don't know what to think right now, of course what he said wasn't him, but I am very tired (physically and emotionally). I really would like to marry him, but I am worried about what just happened. But I think if he quit drugs (or mainly stims), this severe episode won't happen ever again. In fact, he's never had one sober.
> 
> I hope when he finds his drug missing he's not angry, but I did it for his and my good. My brain and emotions are scrambled right now due to lack of sleep and stress, but I feel- deep strong depressive emotions. I wouldn't call it suicidal, but I'm extremely sad. I'm gonna hydrate, eat a snack, listen to music, and try to calm down a little. Love y'all


oh jesus.  I already get the time of my life on meth (RIP JAMAL and my love affair I'm sure he walked out on me for the last time).

*People with schizophrenia always underestimate the drug's power to induce psychosis (rc stims, meth, etc) *and I can't entirely blame them for it, but it is something I've observed. 

I would NEVER use MDPV.  The only person I met who could use MDPV eventually died of a heroin overdose (he was TOTALLY FINE on MDPV and didn't even acted sketched or anxious, was TOTALLY NORMAL), RIP FLACKY.  I miss you bro.  

I'm not surprised SOMEONE Is able to use it.  Even if I'm one of those people I'M NOT GONNA FIND OUT!!!!  The world is laden to the teeth with meth like everyone and their mom and their grandma and cousins and kids are using it out here.  It's insidious.

Thanks for sharing your report though, your BF is amazing, keep trying to explain to him his limitations as a human and that it's NOTHING BAD it's just DIFFERENT and he should cope w/ the differences.

If I had never quit heroin and known "I can't do it again" I'd be a corpse in a grave somewhere, I wouldn't have lived.  I don't think of myself as anything bad, just different.  LOTS of  to you AND him, you both seem SO GOOD together   

I get THOROUGHLY suicidal from the depression/PTSD, flashbacks etc I go through.  I really shouldn't be pouring more fuel on that fire but I won't stop myself from using meth again if it's free (RIP JAMAL means I really am not gonna use for possibly the rest of my life though THAT'S A SEPARATE STORY and I likely won't share it, it's not one I like...) so I probably wouldn't try it from what you describe.  The comedown sounds bad, I know people report a "harsh come down" from meth.  I generally feel better after the sleep/eating.  

btw "I will just sell it not use it" *is a feature of relapse.  You think you can handle it without doing it.  Then you think you can do it once.  Then you know you can't stop until it's all gone.  It's just a difference in the way our brains are.  It's not a severe failure of moral character, it's a limitation that's all it is.  *The brain wants what it wants.  The mind/self/soul may want something COMPLETELY different.  It's not always going to be a "Free will victory" If that makes any sense.

*Just tell him you only want to use non-stims with him, that it's a limitation you're putting on the relationship. * I want you to be happy and sometimes you have to set limits in a relationship.  The thing is you're an AMAZING girl and I'm sure he wouldn't mind quitting shitty stims like RC stims to be with you.  Meth is a monster and has consumed almost anyone I've seen try it once.  Hopefully that isn't prevalent over in the land of bees and honey (I live in a concrete jungle with profuse homelessness and no hope of resurrecting the local economy; I need to gtfo of here!!!!!!!!!) and ya'll can do it together 

Either way keep putting yourself as #1, it'll work out, you sound very very patient.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AHHHHHHHHHHH OH FUCK I'M GOING TO LOSE MY MIND

TRUMP ISN'T THE PROBLEM

OUR GOVERNOR IS

YOU CANNOT BLAME ME I VOTED FOR THE REPUBLICAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AHHHHHHHH OH MY GOD @mal3volent 

MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MemphisX3

Trying to hide from the covid. I ain't going outside today


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> AHHHHHHHH OH MY GOD @mal3volent
> 
> MALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Where the fuck is my OG to the 4th power status at mayne


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

https://www.washingtonpost.com/religion/2020/04/24/church-budgets-coronavirus-debt/
		


AT LEAST PPL WAKING UP TO THE SCENT THAT GOD IS A LIE

i am SOOO ANGRYYyyyy

but they still pay their taxes

idiots


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Where the fuck is my OG to the 4th power status at mayne


MY STATE'S GOVERNOR PUT A LOCKDOWN ON ME HANDING OUT CUSTOM TITLES

PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR





Captain.Heroin said:


> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR



it's not racist cuz my governor's a white guy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

I
WAS
RIGHT

to predict that I would die this year

I
WAS
RIGHT

to vote for a republican for governor

I
WAS
RIGHT

to think DJT is an idiot

I
WAS
RIGHT

when I said DJT isn't even the worse guy on Capitol Hill, or in gov't...

I
WAS
RIGHT

*shaking with vindication rage*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to go on a hunger strike and die

I'm just gonna fucking

dieEEEEe


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> MY STATE'S GOVERNOR PUT A LOCKDOWN ON ME HANDING OUT CUSTOM TITLES
> 
> PLS KILL MY GOVERNOR


That's illegal and highly predatory.


I didnt ask your governor mayne. I didnt ask the Pope, the president or our father of sins lord infamous. I asked you mayne. Get your shit together and make it happen.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm going to go on a hunger strike and die
> 
> I'm just gonna fucking
> 
> dieEEEEe


Get my shit changed before you do


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> That's illegal and highly predatory.
> 
> 
> I didnt ask your governor mayne. I didnt ask the Pope, the president or our father of sins lord infamous. I asked you mayne. Get your shit together and make it happen.


I did it and then

NOT MY Governor swooped down out of a chopper

and told me the only way I would get to keep my dick (with DIRTY MEXICAN RAPIST DRUG DEALER ASSOCIATES OF MY GOVERNOR'S holding a shotgun to my dick & balls) was if I took away ur custom title brah



MemphisX3 said:


> Get my shit changed before you do


I did

and then NOT MY GOVERNOR basically made me undo it

all the people trying to save the plebes should eat ass and dieeeEEEE

I DID MY PART


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I did it and then
> 
> NOT MY Governor swooped down out of a chopper
> 
> and told me the only way I would get to keep my dick (with DIRTY MEXICAN DRUG DEALER ASSOCIATES OF MY GOVERNOR'S holding a shotgun to my dick & balls) was if I took away ur custom title brah


You're a shitty friend. A good friend would have taken buckshot to the groin and anus for that kinda shit.


You disappoint me..


























Again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my governor is basically a republican

with democrat totalitarian clothes on

and white privilege

and i want him to die of covid19


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

memphis save me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT MY 2ND AMENDMENT AND OTHER CIVIL RIGHTS


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> my governor is basically a republican
> 
> with democrat totalitarian clothes on
> 
> and white privilege
> 
> and i want him to die of covid19


Can you atleast get my alt "Bill Brasky" back?  Or "Charlie Sheen" ? I'm pretty sure rogue robot term'd them in like 2010


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god
> 
> memphis save me


I'm good. You're already too close to me as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Can you atleast get my alt "Bill Brasky" back?  Or "Charlie Sheen" ? I'm pretty sure rogue robot term'd them in like 2010


... no can do.  

Oh I think I'm able to but you have to promise to stop using Memph acct

I FORGET THE PROTOCOL...

@mal3volent 

what's the protocol

THIS SUICIDAL LOCKUP DEPRESSION BULLSHIT GOT MY MEMORY NOT WORKIN RITE

I want 2 dieee


----------



## mal3volent

Republicans are gay.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Republicans are gay.


DO YOU REALIZE THE OUTCOME OF LIFE HERE IN MY SHITHOLE COUNTRY MAL

I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO PAY THE BACK RENT

NEVER

I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO GO OUT AND ENJOY MY LIFE AGAIN

NEVER

I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO LIVE LIKE A LEECH OFF EGALITARIAN SOCIETY

NEVER

I WILL NEVER GET TO CONTINUE LIVING

suicide

THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE esp cuz I already had THE CHINA VIRUS™ (PATENT PENDING DJT AND PALS)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I DID MY PART BY SELF-QUARANTINING 2 MONTHS OF MY LIFE AWAY

I'm not going to do 2 years

I DESERVE MY RIGHTS AND CIVIL LIBERTIES

lol @ dems "Repubs trying to take away our freedoms" with Patriot Act -> now they're totally OK with it...


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> DO YOU REALIZE THE OUTCOME OF LIFE HERE IN MY SHITHOLE COUNTRY MAL
> 
> I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO PAY THE BACK RENT
> 
> NEVER
> 
> I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO GO OUT AND ENJOY MY LIFE AGAIN
> 
> NEVER
> 
> I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO LIVE LIKE A LEECH OFF EGALITARIAN SOCIETY
> 
> NEVER
> 
> I WILL NEVER GET TO CONTINUE LIVING
> 
> suicide
> 
> THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE esp cuz I already had THE CHINA VIRUS™ (PATENT PENDING DJT AND PALS)



Shoulda voted for Bernie tbph, he would have forgiven your debt. And he's not that bad on guns.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm freaking out something fierce now because I won't be able to GO DO ANYTHING COOL on the last day EVER

I want to DIEEEeeeee

COVID-19 IS THE CURE TO LIFE WHICH IS THE DISEASE

and ppl are like making EXISTENCE AS SUFFERING TO BE WORSE THAN IT EVER HAD TO BE for some unknown reason to my dumbass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Shoulda voted for Bernie tbph, he would have forgiven your debt. And he's not that bad on guns.


earth 2 mal

I am not a DEMONcrat

so I don't get to vote FOR or AGAINST Sanders in the primaries

the nat'l election hasn't happened yet and if it was TRUMP V SANDERS I obvs would have voted for FORGIVE MY STUDENT LOAN DEBT SUGAR DADDY SANDERS ok????????????????????????

THIS ISN'T MY FAULT IT'S A FAILING OF THE DEM PARTY, THE US PUBLIC EDUCATION SYSTEM, AND SOCIALISM AS A WHOLE

u can't give away health care to idiots

can't even teach them why they need vaccines

humans are stupid GAME OVER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sry @mal3volent 

I'm in pain

and the world sucks


----------



## mal3volent

True, but doesn't Cali have very lax voter registration rules. Could have changed party affiliation just to feel the bern for a day then switch back.

idk man. Like , WHERE THE FUCK IS JOE?

joe?? WAKE UP SLEEPY JOE. Time to wake up and smell the little girls hair the coffee.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

p


mal3volent said:


> True, but doesn't Cali have very lax voter registration rules. Could have changed party affiliation just to feel the bern for a day then switch back.
> 
> idk man. Like , WHERE THE FUCK IS JOE?
> 
> joe?? WAKE UP SLEEPY JOE. Time to wake up and smell the little girls hair the coffee.


I like hair of the dog and a lil milf fuzz


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


>


we use to listen to the oldies 
radio station at my old job when we got sick of the outher  channels


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> True, but doesn't Cali have very lax voter registration rules. Could have changed party affiliation just to feel the bern for a day then switch back.
> 
> idk man. Like , WHERE THE FUCK IS JOE?
> 
> joe?? WAKE UP SLEEPY JOE. Time to wake up and smell the little girls hair the coffee.


I'M NOT A DEMONCRAT

and didn't our state vote for Sanders anyways

YEAH MY STATE VOTED FOR SANDERS

one more SANDERS vote wouldn't matter we had +300,000 votes for GIVE ME MY COVID MONEY BUT NOT MY GUN RIGHTS Sanders.

*You should have imported DIRTY ILLEGAL RAPIST MEXICANS and sucked them off until the primary in YOUUUURR state

like at least 210,000+ of them*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i fucking love being salty at @mal3volent 

because he's so juicy and wet in the pants he makes me hard if I think about him long enough

and he knows it so he prolly is ok w/ me being an ass

but rly he isn't and he's like "Y CAN'T I QUIT U"

which is like how I am w/ my current love interest

btw if I dont' get away and focus on loving myself NOW, I'm going to

FUCKING
KILL
MYSELF


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHAT
THE
FUCK

I swear to god

I swear to god

I just want to die

all
the
time
now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am
so
not going to handle this well

I knew I couldn't go out and do anything today

or any time soon

I woke up on the wrong side of reality

fucking kill me god


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am
> so
> not going to handle this well
> 
> I knew I couldn't go out and do anything today
> 
> or any time soon
> 
> I woke up on the wrong side of reality
> 
> fucking kill me god


I feel like that sometimes I can't wait to die...
see what's on the outher side... but that can wait for now


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> i fucking love being salty at @mal3volent
> 
> because he's so juicy and wet in the pants he makes me hard if I think about him long enough
> 
> and he knows it so he prolly is ok w/ me being an ass
> 
> but rly he isn't and he's like "Y CAN'T I QUIT U"
> 
> which is like how I am w/ my current love interest
> 
> btw if I dont' get away and focus on loving myself NOW, I'm going to
> 
> FUCKING
> KILL
> MYSELF



check out the other thread, we should get stoned with Jose in Brazil and fuck some of those special ladies he likes.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

never thought there'd be a day when I'd be looking to get an illegal haircut. I'm lookin pretty 1970's these days.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> never thought there'd be a day when I'd be looking to get an illegal haircut. I'm lookin pretty 1970's these days.


✌I'm about to bust the pet clippers out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ✌I'm about to bust the pet clippers out


i hear ya. this is a bunch of bullshit


----------



## MemphisX3

sewerslide.666mg said:


> we use to listen to the oldies
> radio station at my old job when we got sick of the outher  channels


My dad got me on them waaaaaaaay back in the day. I fuck with 60s hits hard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I feel like that sometimes I can't wait to die...
> see what's on the outher side... but that can wait for now


something you said made me feel GOOD because I had a deep psychedelic flashback to the day before a family member died,

and then I got sick

and then I self-quarantined until THEY SHUT DOWN EVERYTHING COOL AND THE STATE/LOCAL/FEDS SHOULD JUST SHUT DOWN THEIR LIVES AND LET PEOPLE LIVE AND LET LIVE...

and then I got covid AND I WISH I COULD HAVE COUGHED ON DJT HIMSELF...

and then I got better AND I HAD A LOT OF GOOD SEX

and then I feel bad because I CAN'T HAVE GOOD SEX RIGHT FUCKING NOW

I'm so mad

I'm so,
so
so
 fucking
fucking mad

I just want to cut myself a lot while worshipping
SATANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> My dad got me on them waaaaaaaay back in the day. I fuck with 60s hits hard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> check out the other thread, we should get stoned with Jose in Brazil and fuck some of those special ladies he likes.


lol

i have a feeling I'll end up w/ Jose's girls and you'll end up with Jose


----------



## MemphisX3

MemphisX3 said:


> My dad got me on them waaaaaaaay back in the day. I fuck with 60s hits hard.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the oldies make me remember i was once a young child

in the back of an old, beat up car

and had a terrible life before drugs

so i am right to use


----------



## Captain.Heroin

like my family was good but I grew up hating my life because life sucks

buddhist since birth


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


>


her voise is sexy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

life is suffering
then u die
vampyr koffin supreme with extra baja sauce


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> life is suffering
> then u die
> vampyr koffin supreme with extra baja sauce


I try to savor the suffering, if u run from it it's worse hold on to it and squeezes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love my libertarian bros

but they can't even be bothered to fucking vote for the lib party

so suck my DICC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I try to savor the suffering, if u run from it it's worse hold on to it and squeezes


so you're supporting my thoughts that I should cut myself a bunch?  

I can do that..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

37 cuts for JESUS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love how FUCC can post 37 cut marks on her arm

but I can't post immolation shit

BRB CANCER

*pisses on grave*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEFINITION OF WHITE PRIVILEGE

i have to bow down to insane anti-christian white religions

FUCK YOUR CHRIST
JESUS IS A LIE

DEFINITION OF GOOD TACTFUL LOUNGE RELATIONS

if memphis asks you not to use the n word, you don't do it

(y)(y)(y)(y)(y)(y)

at least memphis could be a good lounge MOD


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> 37 cuts for JESUS


no don't do that man I've been there 
one time I cut up my chest and sent a pic to my boss he wasn't sure it was me,
just to show him there are some things u will never understand , dark times ...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MY CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ARE ESSENTIAL

I want to lock down the gov't

and make them catch covid-19 AT THE FUCKING GROCERY STORE like a plebe

DID U SCRUB YOUR BOX OF WHEATIES NANCY PELOSI

*destroy the 2 party system*


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> so you're supporting my thoughts that I should cut myself a bunch?
> 
> I can do that..


Your mind is stronger than the suffering, you have the ability to think the suffering away.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> no don't do that man I've been there
> one time I cut up my chest and sent a pic to my boss he wasn't sure it was me,
> just to show him there are some things u will never understand , dark times ...


ouch

um






BUT U ARE SO FAR AWAIIIIIII


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Your mind is stronger than the suffering, you have the ability to think the suffering away.


so you're saying to TAKE ALL THE DRUGS™?

I like SCHIZO's solution more


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I like sum depressive black metal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DEAR CAPTAIN HEROINE

you have GOOD DRUGS

just fucking look at the charts

take the dose

do the bitches
fuck all the hos

btw the other day I was staring at this girl's ass
and i'm like UR LOOKING GOOD
eyes glued to her ass

and she's like "i've put on some weight"

and im like UR LOOKIN GOOD THOOO

and as she's walkin away she goes

"thanks I know my ass is looking good"

UNDERSTATEMENT
OF
YEAR

would have fucked that ass just to fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I like sum depressive black metal


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> so you're saying to TAKE ALL THE DRUGS™?
> 
> I like SCHIZO's solution more


Yeah thats a good way too. But how I do it is that I make it so brutally logical that my mind has no way but to calm down and realize that suffering is useless to something that it thought through/accepted.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ BITCH who misspelled GOVERNOR

GOVENOR lol

yea u rite to protest hun

public education was a waste for your whore ass anyways


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

they took down the origional is violent as fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> thought through/accepted.








10/10 thought it over, would let him bang me

for the BREEDERS


*NSFW*:


----------



## schizopath

Quality


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

eat a dead fuck and get your blue wings


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> eat a dead fuck and get your blue wings


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOmy

i think today is the dai


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUCK I CAN'T DO MATH HELP

i need HELP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Xorkoth 

I NEED PROFESSIONAL DOGGO ADVICE


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Today I woke up feeling strange, and it was not because I found myself transformed into a loathsome insect.

I feel like I am ready, ready to go. I have never experienced a feeling of peace like this. Usually I am skeptic, but, this feeling, I feel like my death is coming, my time here is finished.. it is supernatural. If I disappear suddenly, now all of you will know the reason, and also will know that Jose is a shaman, who was able to predict his own death.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Today I woke up feeling strange, and it was not because I found myself transformed into a loathsome insect.
> 
> I feel like I am ready, ready to go. I have never experienced a feeling of peace like this. Usually I am skeptic, but, this feeling, I feel like my death is coming, my time here is finished.. it is supernatural. If I disappear suddenly, now all of you will know the reason, and also will know that Jose is a shaman, who was able to predict his own death.


You are a beast my nigga. Beasts die when the nature decides so.


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> Today I woke up feeling strange, and it was not because I found myself transformed into a loathsome insect.
> 
> I feel like I am ready, ready to go. I have never experienced a feeling of peace like this. Usually I am skeptic, but, this feeling, I feel like my death is coming, my time here is finished.. it is supernatural. If I disappear suddenly, now all of you will know the reason, and also will know that Jose is a shaman, who was able to predict his own death.



Very Kafka


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> @Xorkoth
> 
> I NEED PROFESSIONAL DOGGO ADVICE



Okay here goes.  Funny because after reading the last few pages I was about to give you professional doggo-level advice unsolicited:

Negative thoughts are a form of addiction.  Yes, they came about as a coping mechanism for trauma, but your thoughts become your reality.  You choose to see life as terrible and suffering as inevitable, and so for you, it is.  It's hard, but it's possible to change your thoughts.  You're clearly obsessively fixated on negativity, when you're making 3 or 4 posts in a row all saying basically the exact same thing over and over (that life sucks, you want to die, etc etc), followed by several more 3 or 4 post sprees.  You are addicted to it.  I get it, my girlfriend is also traumatized and she also is fixated on negative thoughts about herself and the world (though thankfully she keeps them to herself, mostly).  You could be a lot happier but you're intent on being miserable.  It makes me sad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i replied to you

pls help a doggo out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Okay here goes.  Funny because after reading the last few pages I was about to give you professional doggo-level advice unsolicited:
> 
> Negative thoughts are a form of addiction.  Yes, they came about as a coping mechanism for trauma, but your thoughts become your reality.  You choose to see life as terrible and suffering as inevitable, and so for you, it is.  It's hard, but it's possible to change your thoughts.  You're clearly obsessively fixated on negativity, when you're making 3 or 4 posts in a row all saying basically the exact same thing over and over (that life sucks, you want to die, etc etc), followed by several more 3 or 4 post sprees.  You are addicted to it.  I get it, my girlfriend is also traumatized and she also is fixated on negative thoughts about herself and the world (though thankfully she keeps them to herself, mostly).  You could be a lot happier but you're intent on being miserable.  It makes me sad.


you sound like my "free will = unlimited" friends who just think I should change my thinking

I CANNOT DO THAT my mind/brain is more powerful than my will to be ignorant about objective reality
I AM SORRY

i am sorry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I have good reason to be unhappy

NOT MY GOVERNOR newsom want to override MEDICAL EXPERTS, FED AND LOCAL GOV'T and shut down anything cool going on

and I want him 2 dieee


----------



## schizopath

Ffs, Cap tell me already was I a sad dad, bad dad, sad bad dad, or bad dad sad dad, huh*?


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> you sound like my "free will = unlimited" friends who just think I should change my thinking
> 
> I CANNOT DO THAT my mind/brain is more powerful than my will to be ignorant about objective reality
> I AM SORRY
> 
> i am sorry


What I learned in therapy for my eating disorder is that as soon as you catch yourself in that train of thought immediately change it. Tell yourself something positive. Think of something you are grateful for even if it’s only one thing and focus on it for a while. The more you do this the less negative thoughts you will have. It does work, honestly. I would degrade myself daily, I still do but not to the same extent. You’ve gotta realise you’ll not become a super positive person completely, you’re always going to have those negative thoughts it just about reducing them and gaining a bit of life back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Ffs, Cap tell me already was I a sad dad, bad dad, sad bad dad, or bad dad sad dad, huh*?


i have 2 feel better first

the brain's inner thoughts are poison

grading BK's was hard enough... give me like 20 mins bb


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> the brain's inner thoughts are poison


sooooooooooooo freakin true
glad to see ya still available... let me know when ya hit da cona.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> What I learned in therapy for my eating disorder is that as soon as you catch yourself in that train of thought immediately change it. Tell yourself something positive. Think of something you are grateful for even if it’s only one thing and focus on it for a while. The more you do this the less negative thoughts you will have. It does work, honestly. I would degrade myself daily, I still do but not to the same extent. You’ve gotta realise you’ll not become a super positive person completely, you’re always going to have those negative thoughts it just about reducing them and gaining a bit of life back.


I told myself I can always drive across state/county lines, whatever, buy a gun and go kill my governor.

That isn't "positive" but it did make me happy imagining it.

I'm exceedingly grateful for drugs, even if it's the only thing NOT in the constitution I can have LOL @ LACK OF CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS you dems should be ASHAMED of yourself for wiping your ass w/ the CONSTITUTION just because TOILET PAPER sold out at WALMART.

You're hot though, like me.  I'm just a pile of shit on the inside and I know it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when i ask xorky for help

and he disappears


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> sooooooooooooo freakin true
> glad to see ya still available... let me know when ya hit da cona.


I won't be out on the corner for a while because PIGPATROL is still doing red and blue shakedowns on small shit.

WHAT'S BETTER THAN THE BLUE FLU? 

The deadly blue flu :D

 kills


----------



## 6am-64-14m

fuck 'em, cap.
we was here b 4 we was here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SCHIZO I have not forgotten about you

I asked about DOGGO advice from my good friend xorky

I might have to cry into my pillow 1 more day


----------



## schizopath

Finnish politics is a joke. Its like they will hire whoever is rotten enough to lie and take bribes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> fuck 'em, cap.
> we was here b 4 we was here


I want to go exercise my freedom of assembly

Apparently my right to an abortion is more important.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Finnish politics is a joke. Its like they will hire whoever is rotten enough to lie and take bribes.


Sounds like America!


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sounds like America!


Exactly. Theres a reason they call Finland "little America".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

XXXXXXXXXOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy


I'm gonna feel fucking terrible I NEED AN ANSWER


----------



## Shady's Fox

a man of soup


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh fuck it, I might as well OMP now because

NO ONE

IS
HELPING
MY
SICK
MIND
HELP
ME
LORD
JESUS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

they're like "ur negativity is the problem"

THE WHOLE WORLD SHUT DOWN BECAUSE OF THE FLU

so really no I'm not the problem
religion and society and government are


----------



## BK38

I bought more expensive wine today and I let it breathe and everything, poured a glass and... I prefer the cheap peasant swill I normally buy at like half the price. Oh well!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I bought more expensive wine today and I let it breathe and everything, poured a glass and... I prefer the cheap peasant swill I normally buy at like half the price. Oh well!


+1

wine is norm over priced

just get beer or liquor

i forgot u frenchies and euros like the WAAAAAIN HURHURHHURHHURH


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1
> 
> wine is norm over priced
> 
> just get beer or liquor
> 
> i forgot u frenchies and euros like the WAAAAAIN HURHURHHURHHURH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

iirc XORKOTH aka SUGARDADDI aka MY1ANDONLY gave me the green light

i'll be judging the quiz responses soon

PLS BE PATIENT this takes TIME


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I CANNOT DO THAT my mind/brain is more powerful than my will to be ignorant about objective reality
> I AM SORRY



Not if you keep telling yourself that.



PrincessDiz said:


> What I learned in therapy for my eating disorder is that as soon as you catch yourself in that train of thought immediately change it. Tell yourself something positive. Think of something you are grateful for even if it’s only one thing and focus on it for a while. The more you do this the less negative thoughts you will have. It does work, honestly. I would degrade myself daily, I still do but not to the same extent. You’ve gotta realise you’ll not become a super positive person completely, you’re always going to have those negative thoughts it just about reducing them and gaining a bit of life back.



^This, exactly.  It's a long, slow process, you can't change in a day, or week, or month.  But if you work at it one day at a time, really work on trying to be mindful of when you're slipping into the self-hating negative thought track, and interrupt it with something else, you will slowly start to have less negative thoughts, which will allow you to be less miserable.



Captain.Heroin said:


> that feel when i ask xorky for help
> 
> and he disappears



Mufucka I gots a job, I'm leading the training of my coworkers on our new software platform, and also transitioning all of our modules and such into a new language/environment.  The only reason I still post so much on here is because I'm really, really good at doing 5 or 6 things at once, in 5 minute spurts of each.  When I don't respond for 10 minutes, it's best to assume it's because I'm on the phone or something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

drugs down the hatch
cock half erect and getting harder
watching the shirtless bois on the boulevard jog by
as I ride on my derelict, dark, dank bus to a worse-smelling classroom
full of hideous looking freaks
and an eccentric teacher
who has never done 1% of the psychedelics I have
I like to trip every night and day
get invited to the after hours parties and decline because I'm going home w/ someone
and even if I wasn't I'm gonna go get my dick sucked instead, the drugs lose their value when all I really want is ass or head
THE DOOM PUSSY IS CUMMING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Mufucka


OK DADDY I'M SORRY
you can spank me tonight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's really weird as I am letting the drugs in my body I flashed back to circa 2017

so sad

it's like

i miss my ex
my cat
i miss so much in life

i hope no one misses me when I go, I hate causing heartache in the doggos


----------



## Xorkoth

Y'all mufuckas should vote in the LAVA photo contest:  https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/submissions-open-round-404-decay.885527/

Just do it, you don't want to be a little bitch, do you?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Mufucka I gots a job, I'm leading the training of my coworkers on our new software platform, and also transitioning all of our modules and such into a new language/environment.  The only reason I still post so much on here is because I'm really, really good at doing 5 or 6 things at once, in 5 minute spurts of each.  When I don't respond for 10 minutes, it's best to assume it's because I'm on the phone or something.



So you keep telling everyone how busy your life is then? ''reason i still post so much''

no one gives a fuck brah, if you think things like this you got issues


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

the darkness....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01f was the only good submission

maybe yours and mals would get 2nd place

chinup's was good too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> So you keep telling everyone how busy your life is then? ''reason i still post so much''
> 
> no one gives a fuck brah, if you think things like this you got issues


LEAVE
MY
SUGAR
DADDY
ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> LEAVE
> MY
> SUGAR
> DADDY
> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



LEAVE HIM ALONEE

YO WAT ARE THOSEEEEE

trousers in striped, you have bubblegum in ur hair SLUTS's gonna cry


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> bubblegum in ur hair


more like bubblecum amirite


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOOooOOL


----------



## BK38

==================)~~~~~~
(0)(0)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NOT IN THE HAIR I HAVE A DATE TONIGHT


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> So you keep telling everyone how busy your life is then? ''reason i still post so much''
> 
> no one gives a fuck brah, if you think things like this you got issues



Fuck off bruh.  Also, nice tits.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk

my covid19 LOCKDOWN FUCKBUDDY is not hitting me up

should I assume he HAS THE VIRUS or maybe I should just move onto the next best thing?


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> ==================)~~~~~~
> (0)(0)



8==== D~~~~ ( o )( o )


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i miss him


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk
> 
> my covid19 LOCKDOWN FUCKBUDDY is not hitting me up
> 
> should I assume he HAS THE VIRUS or maybe I should just move onto the next best thing?



you should stop fuckin so much

i mean, my gf fucks like 5 times a day but shit being horny af 24/7 doesn't do shit, dig


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> 8==== D~~~~ ( o )( o )



8==== D~~~~


----------



## Captain.Heroin

uh oh

I think this might be like

... 2x as strong as I wanted... OH BOY I'M IN FOR A TREAT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*your captain is feeling the good feels

he will go judge your quizzes

anonymously*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk
> 
> my covid19 LOCKDOWN FUCKBUDDY is not hitting me up
> 
> should I assume he HAS THE VIRUS or maybe I should just move onto the next best thing?



As you've said earlier, focus on loving yourself. Stop eating ice cream and jog with the hawt bois you see outside that you're creeping on. You don't need your dick in an ass 24/7 bruh.


----------



## schizopath

Time to trigger some people. Trans people > men.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> As you've said earlier, focus on loving yourself. Stop eating ice cream and jog with the hawt bois you see outside that you're creeping on. You don't need your dick in an ass 24/7 bruh.


I CAN'T GO OUT IN PUBLIC AND LOVE THE EARTH AND MY HALF NAKED BODY RIGHT NOW

or go to the spa and show off my naked body to a bunch of random guys, some of which are literally staring in horror at my dick (they're straight, not watching gay porn, no idea dicks get that big... I get it... I don't mean to horrify the heteros but it happens)

I CAN'T EVEN GO WORSHIP MOTHER EARTH

and stupid god-addled idiots get to congregate with their nasty hetero breeder families

and all I have is a few good fucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Time to trigger some people. Trans people > men.


 

WE NEED TO BUMP DWE'S THREAD


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> 8==== D~~~~



8=============== D~~~ (  )*(  )

For you Captain


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I CAN'T GO OUT IN PUBLIC AND LOVE THE EARTH AND MY HALF NAKED BODY RIGHT NOW
> 
> or go to the spa and show off my naked body to a bunch of random guys, some of which are literally staring in horror at my dick (they're straight, not watching gay porn, no idea dicks get that big... I get it... I don't mean to horrify the heteros but it happens)
> 
> I CAN'T EVEN GO WORSHIP MOTHER EARTH
> 
> and stupid god-addled idiots get to congregate with their nasty hetero breeder families
> 
> and all I have is a few good fucks



Captain, you were like, I'm fat and sad and depressed and sad eating. Just do some exercise, of a non-sexual nature, you'll feel better and look better. Do it just for you and the endorphins and your self-worth. Then you can go back to banging all the twinks in California.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> As you've said earlier, focus on loving yourself. Stop eating ice cream and jog with the hawt bois you see outside that you're creeping on. You don't need your dick in an ass 24/7 bruh.


ok so the hot guys jogging are not jogging now obvs everyone is fat as fuck thanks to lockdown

or they just think they are and are self-conscious doggos

WE CAN'T GO EXERCISE BECAUSE PEOPLE WILL WALK IN MY 6 FT SPACE LIKE IT'S NO BIG DEAL

IT
IS

A
BIG

DEAL

I DON'T WANT UR NASTY PLEBE GERMS

*I'm saving my common touch surfaces for madness00, bk, and probably ptahtek and mal but mal needs a little JOSE in his life*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> you can go back to banging all the twinks in California.


lol at "back to"

oh god

the drugs are coming up

oh no


----------



## BK38

Drugzzzzz DrUgS Droooooogs dRUGgerinozzz. What you take anyways @Captain.Heroin ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Drugzzzzz DrUgS Droooooogs dRUGgerinozzz. What you take anyways @Captain.Heroin ?


that's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS

I don't have any drugs

drugs are for l0s3r$


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh boy i better go get my nut off or plug into something else before I get b&


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS
> 
> I don't have any drugs
> 
> drugs are for l0s3r$



Come on, peer pressure, do some drugs. Also, don't be such a sassy prude bitch. Telllll meeeeeee


----------



## Xorkoth

I happen to know, because I'm psychic


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I happen to know, because I'm psychic



Lemme know telepathically then


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Xorkoth said:


> I happen to know, because I'm psychic


psychic Shawn Spencer


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I wish I was psychic


----------



## Shady's Fox

My pantry should be for my kids but am the biggest kid in da house

this being said am makin myself a pizza rn




life is good


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> My pantry should be for my kids but am the biggest kid in da house
> 
> this being said am makin myself a pizza rn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Come on, peer pressure, do some drugs. Also, don't be such a sassy prude bitch. Telllll meeeeeee


lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Lemme know telepathically then


i get good shit to begin with but this is like

really good shit, man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2manydoubleposts

CAPTAIN UR  BANNED FOR 2 HOURS GO AWAY

unless ur judging QUIZZES

fuck

ps i keep smoking more weed and getting higher

this is going to turn into me moaning and grunting sexually a lot very soon

i better speed things up here a bit


----------



## schizopath

Such a pleasant day tis has been


----------



## Blowmonkey

I think I was dropped in a tub of weed when I was younger and now it just doesn't affect me.

I spent like an hour looking through hwndu archives yesterday to find that one guy I know holding up a sign, but I can't find full archives, this sucks.


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> My pantry should be for my kids but am the biggest kid in da house
> 
> this being said am makin myself a pizza rn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is good


My son is OBSESSED with pizza. I had to start making my own with spinach on it and veg just so he’d get some nutrition. I sneak it in though, blend it with the tomato purée for the base. Muahahahahaha he wonders why it’s greenish but I have told him it’s a sauce with herbs. Mammy 1 Kiddo 0


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> My pantry should be for my kids but am the biggest kid in da house
> 
> this being said am makin myself a pizza rn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is good






I always thinking this when I hear "Pizza"


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> My son is OBSESSED with pizza. I had to start making my own with spinach on it and veg just so he’d get some nutrition. I sneak it in though, blend it with the tomato purée for the base. Muahahahahaha he wonders why it’s greenish but I have told him it’s a sauce with herbs. Mammy 1 Kiddo 0



Haha, yeah. Too much fast food can damage your health, that's why it's important to also eat cooked food.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> My son is OBSESSED with pizza. I had to start making my own with spinach on it and veg just so he’d get some nutrition. I sneak it in though, blend it with the tomato purée for the base. Muahahahahaha he wonders why it’s greenish but I have told him it’s a sauce with herbs. Mammy 1 Kiddo 0


I tell my son that most things are chicken, and he will usually eat it. He is a little fruit addict, bananas, blueberries and strawberries usually don't even make it to the check out line in tact   I can't really get him interested in vegetables though


----------



## Erich Generic

the  80s is what made killer klowns from outerspace a good movie


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Erich Generic said:


> the  80s is what made killer klowns from outerspace a good movie


in the ice cream truck " what kinda girls do u think we are"


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


this
all over my face
forever


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> What I learned in therapy for my eating disorder is that as soon as you catch yourself in that train of thought immediately change it. Tell yourself something positive. Think of something you are grateful for even if it’s only one thing and focus on it for a while. The more you do this the less negative thoughts you will have. It does work, honestly. I would degrade myself daily, I still do but not to the same extent. You’ve gotta realise you’ll not become a super positive person completely, you’re always going to have those negative thoughts it just about reducing them and gaining a bit of life back.


Intruding thoughts and thought processes can be a mother fucker.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I tell my son that most things are chicken, and he will usually eat it. He is a little fruit addict, bananas, blueberries and strawberries usually don't even make it to the check out line in tact   I can't really get him interested in vegetables though


I fucking love vegetables. 

Tell him he can't have like... his cell phone, video games, etc. if he doesn't eat his veggies. 

He'll probably eat 'em. 

"You can't leave without cleaning your plate" normally works IMO.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## doofqueen

Aww man, it's been too long again between visits... I'm not reading all these new pages... Damn .. y'all talk alot of shit


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> I think what the *slav *is trying to say is "the love you make is equal to the love you take"


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Ketamania

Captain.Heroin said:


> Either way keep putting yourself as #1, it'll work out, you sound very very patient.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the advice, and we had a good talk today about lowering the use of stims (hopefully getting to 0). Although, when I calmly told him that I had flushed the rest.... things didn't go so great. He still thinks it was wrong for me to do, and wants me to pay for them. We negotiated a price, but it worried me how violent he got once I told him and the things he did afterwards. Thank you for the encouraging words, and I am sure we will be able to make it through this. 

Hope you are doing well, much love to ya in Cali during these times


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ashwolf22101 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate the advice, and we had a good talk today about lowering the use of stims (hopefully getting to 0). Although, when I calmly told him that I had flushed the rest.... things didn't go so great. He still thinks it was wrong for me to do, and wants me to pay for them. We negotiated a price, but it worried me how violent he got once I told him and the things he did afterwards. Thank you for the encouraging words, and I am sure we will be able to make it through this.
> 
> Hope you are doing well, much love to ya in Cali during these times


Hopefully he didn't hurt you?

how much was it WORTH?  That shit is cheap. 

He should be thanking for you... psychosis never ends well... he's back to normal.  I'd just be thankful to have my marbles in tact.  

If he's going to keep using stimulants and he has more psychosis, do you have a plan?  Have you told him what your plans are if he has another episode and won't medicate, etc?  

Just set boundaries that are healthy and normal and things should go well, I am REALLY rooting for you guys


----------



## Ketamania

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hopefully he didn't hurt you?
> 
> how much was it WORTH?  That shit is cheap.
> 
> He should be thanking for you... psychosis never ends well... he's back to normal.  I'd just be thankful to have my marbles in tact.
> 
> If he's going to keep using stimulants and he has more psychosis, do you have a plan?  Have you told him what your plans are if he has another episode and won't medicate, etc?
> 
> Just set boundaries that are healthy and normal and things should go well, I am REALLY rooting for you guys



Apparently it was an RC one, which according to him was $400. However, I had him bring up the transaction and show me and it was a little less. And no he didn't 'hurt' me, but he threatened to flush all my drugs? When I went to stop him he did shove me around a bit. He thankfully didn't do it, but he was real pissed. Yeah this morning we talked about the psychosis, and then a little after that I told him about that. We've been basically going back and forth about it all day, and still says that it was wrong for me to flush them (wanted me to hide them or something instead..) He also said that the drug itself doesn't cause it and I need to stop saying it's bad for his schizophrenia. Ugh... we compromised on some things but I hoped that he would've understood that it was only in good intentions to flush them.


----------



## doofqueen

Where the hell is the current non nude pic thread?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ashwolf22101 said:


> Apparently it was an RC one, which according to him was $400. However, I had him bring up the transaction and show me and it was a little less. And no he didn't 'hurt' me, but he threatened to flush all my drugs? When I went to stop him he did shove me around a bit. He thankfully didn't do it, but he was real pissed. Yeah this morning we talked about the psychosis, and then a little after that I told him about that. We've been basically going back and forth about it all day, and still says that it was wrong for me to flush them (wanted me to hide them or something instead..) He also said that the drug itself doesn't cause it and I need to stop saying it's bad for his schizophrenia. Ugh... we compromised on some things but I hoped that he would've understood that it was only in good intentions to flush them.


lol.... HIDE ???

So he could just use again?  

If someone had A DRUG I REALLY WANTED out of my grasp I'd lose my mind.  

Or maybe he really would be thankful you hid them and then found a buyer? 

I don't know.  

Was it like kilos of the shit or something holy fuck?

The drug itself DOES CAUSE it (maybe not FOR EVERYONE but FOR SOME PEOPLE, yes...) and IT IS bad for his schizophrenia, I wouldn't say that if it isn't how I UNDERSTAND IT TO BE as I've studied the brain. 

Most people ONCE they have a break from reality only ONLY only get worse THIS IS NOT ALWAYS THE CASE but TYPICAL.  

If you've walked around in a city full of meth zombies you'd know exactly what I mean. 

It is possible the breaks from reality he experiences ARE NOT CAUSED or TRIGGERED by these drugs, but set off due to panic and him not medicating properly (BENZOS) and perhaps if these states of thought (THAT RESEMBLE IDENTICALLY the state of stim. intoxication but without the drug...) were to happen NOT ON stims but just sober, he could be triggered to having an episode the same way?  

That maybe is what he's trying to say to you?  

basically no distinction though.  Drug or no drug in his system, it is an aberrant neurochemical output and if there's a COINCIDENCE the drug is CAUSALLY LINKED you don't want to wait until it causes a perma-fried walking vegetable.  Or stuck in "aberrant neurochemical output" and then they're going to be in a mental ward, or put on heavier antipsychotics etc... he doesn't want that.  He's got to understand THAT much at least, yes?  

Like even if the drug isn't causing it... it's associated, that's good enough to STAY AWAY. 

There's some drug reactions that ARE NOT psychosis but if you have JUST ONE experience you should STAY AWAY.  SJS symptoms, odd reactions that are troublesome or potentially life-threatening etc... like chemicals, drugs, can be very terrible on a human body.  Without _in vivo_ experimentation it is hard to say that there is a CAUSAL relationship, no matter how likely, without knowing certain phenomena in a population of people (in which in vivo experimentation of humans is illegal etc...) so he could be right.  

Maybe agree to what he's saying but that it SEEMS to spur it on, and that's enough to worry you, and you only want what's best and aren't a scientist and can't know what's going on in his brain?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ lol

me in past years, perhaps....but...

This is the year of covid-19 fat-gain and lockdown depression, hypersomnia and profuse body dysmorphia.

If I don't get skinny by summer I'm TOTALLY going to hate my body and it'll be COVID-19 AND TRUMP'S FAULT!!


----------



## schizopath

Wish I could still stay up for days. But naa, too much mental negatives for me. Well Im getting meth next week so whaddya know.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> mental negatives


Such a great thing to sleep man.  I would take a benzo and sleep RIGHT NOW if I had benzos.  Just to enjoy my night.. come down...

all I have is beer, man.  Hippie's sleeping med.  SIGH.

And because I was > 20 feet away from one person coughing like they were dying of the spanish flu (YES I AM SURE IT WAS COVID AND I WANTED TO FUCKING MURDER THEM FOR BEING OUT IN PUBLIC IN A PART OF TOWN VERY FAR AWAY FROM ESSENTIAL BUSINESSES, NO RIGHT, NO BUSINESS BEING OUT AND ABOUT...)... I don't want to drink to lower my immune system.  In case it's already "reacting" In any way ANY WAY.

Hopefully I have antibodies ENOUGH of them from the last COVID-19 exposure.  And yes I'm sure I've  "had it before" A negative antibody test would FUCKING SHOCK AND DISTURB me.

Yeah man ... can't even have a beer.  Sucks man.

I'm like I AM TOTALLY HEALTHY IF I FELT THE NEED TO COUGH I'D STAY HOME.  Fucking DIRTY.  RAPIST.  MEXICAN.  DRUG DEALERS.  RAGE.






BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND | sapport your dirty rapist mexican drug dealer TODAY they NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE in the WAR ON DONUT TRAMP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

goodnight abyss
goodnight lounge
goodnight nighttime caloric intake
goodnight fat body
goodnight spring...
goodnight world
goodnight...

hopefully I get sleep I'm so over this awake bullshit


----------



## schizopath

Hottest day of spring so far, +8 celsius. *LETS GO SUMMER 2020!*


----------



## schizopath

GIVE ME THE MORNING CLIMAX!


----------



## schizopath

For fucks sake. Thought clock was like 7pm but since I barely slept its not even four yet. Being tired suuuucks.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> For fucks sake. Thought clock was like 7pm but since I barely slept its not even four yet. Being tired suuuucks.


taking drugs will fix that


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> taking drugs will fix that


Thats what Im trying to do but might have to wait till monday till the welfare payment. Gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Xorkoth

ashwolf22101 said:


> Apparently it was an RC one, which according to him was $400. However, I had him bring up the transaction and show me and it was a little less. And no he didn't 'hurt' me, but he threatened to flush all my drugs? When I went to stop him he did shove me around a bit. He thankfully didn't do it, but he was real pissed. Yeah this morning we talked about the psychosis, and then a little after that I told him about that. We've been basically going back and forth about it all day, and still says that it was wrong for me to flush them (wanted me to hide them or something instead..) He also said that the drug itself doesn't cause it and I need to stop saying it's bad for his schizophrenia. Ugh... we compromised on some things but I hoped that he would've understood that it was only in good intentions to flush them.



Sounds like he's pretty deep in denial.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Wish I could still stay up for days. But naa, too much mental negatives for me. Well Im getting meth next week so whaddya know.


hey there ! didn't you say you weren't ever doing meth again. didn't you throw the other batch away or sell it or give it away or something ?


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> hey there ! didn't you say you weren't ever doing meth again. didn't you throw the other batch away or sell it or give it away or something ?


Last year I flushed my amph after a psychosis, this winter I sold my meth after a psychosis.... Im starting to see a pattern.

I honestly feel like it would go well if only I could like not fucking stay up.


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Last year I flushed my amph after a psychosis, this winter I sold my meth after a psychosis.... Im starting to see a pattern.
> 
> I honestly feel like it would go well if only I could like not fucking stay up.


I honestly think you shouldn’t risk it. Isn’t there something better that wouldn’t have such a high risk of psychosis? Might seem like a good idea now, try to remember why you threw those out in the first place. Be careful Mr, you’ve been having such a good month you were saying.


----------



## Hylight

just be careful_ next time _


----------



## schizopath

Ive been talking about the meth use with an user here and I honestly believe I could do it fine if I will be able to sleep every night. PrincessDiz, I appreciate your concern but I left out that even this month had 2 psychosis in it. I feel like next month is just gonna be a test of willpower for me, I wanna make that btc playing games but I wont risk everything doing it. Hylight, tis the last chance for me and unprescribed stims I do my best and if its not enough then Im never gonna touch them again. Im about to get them prescribed this summer anyways


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz, when you trolled me about me having a good month and you being here for a month I understood that you basically had a point. You are a really good friend and you have inspired me to make some art therefore you are a muse of mine


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> I honestly feel like it would go well if only I could like not fucking stay up.vI honestly believe I could do it fine if I will be able to sleep every night. PrincessDiz, I appreciate your concern but I left out that even this month had 2 psychosis in it. I feel like next month is just gonna be a test of willpower for me



Lol, bless. I admire your youthful spirit and faith™. You will fail, of course. Everyone has said the same and everyone has failed. Currently sitting at an international success ratio of 245,321,612 fails to 0 wins on that score


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> Lol, bless. I admire your youthful spirit and faith™. You will fail, of course. Everyone has said the same and everyone has failed. Currently sitting at an international success ratio of 245,321,612 fails to 0 wins on that score


Yeah, But Im basically a buddhist monk!!


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> Yeah, But Im basically a buddhist monk!!



Try to remind yourself this while wanking over duck scat fetish porn on day 9 of no sleep...


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> PrincessDiz, when you trolled me about me having a good month and you being here for a month I understood that you basically had a point. You are a really good friend and you have inspired me to make some art therefore you are a muse of mine


Just be careful, you’re good craic and I don’t want you to have to deal with bad episodes. Ya dote


----------



## schizopath

CFC said:


> Try to remind yourself this while wanking over duck scat fetish porn on day 9 of no sleep...


Huh, dont take a me for such a weak man. I only and only ever watch milf anal porn.... well pretty much atleast...


----------



## schizopath

PrincessDiz said:


> Just be careful, you’re good craic and I don’t want you to have to deal with bad episodes. Ya dote ❤


Haha, thanks. I dont either but the fact is that I have a severe adhd. Well 5th times the charm I guess.


----------



## MemphisX3

::::insert cliche wise words for comfort:::






I'm not good at this sort of thing


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> ::::insert cliche wise words for comfort:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at this sort of thing


Same.


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> Ive been talking about the meth use with an user here and I honestly believe I could do it fine if I will be able to sleep every night.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Last year I flushed my amph after a psychosis, this winter I sold my meth after a psychosis.... Im starting to see a pattern.
> 
> I honestly feel like it would go well if only I could like not fucking stay up.


being able to step away from amphetamines = +1

sometimes it's the right thing to do for one's health, I think we've all been in a situation where the drug was doing too many negative things to us


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Ive been talking about the meth use with an user here and I honestly believe I could do it fine if I will be able to sleep every night.


This might be true but meth has worse PHYSICAL health consequences than psychosis like... stroke, heart attack, anorexia (or rather unwanted weight loss if you're trying to eat but can't?), heart/lung damage from shooting it...

I've met people who seemed like it did no damage to them... but most go crazy. 

It's also not impossible to use it once in a blue moon but it's the most "moreish" drug I've ever encountered for the average human who uses it.

If you do get your hands on it or INTEND to... SMALL amounts.  Don't get more than 1 to 2 days' worth.  Plan your nights of sleep BEFORE you can't get sleep.  Have food.  Have shelter.  Don't use if you can't attain these basic things.  

You have to really ask yourself if you're enjoying it or if the drug has you by the balls.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My uncle got me a cool ass knife today.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.

GO.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.
> 
> GO.


wanna fuck?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.
> 
> GO.


YOU SOUND LIKE A PUSSY ASS WANNA BE 12 YEAR OLD GANGSTA


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.
> 
> GO.


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.
> 
> GO.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox  is pointing out all my flaws in another thread, and i don't not like it. It's raising a masochistic streak in me, since i've been letting things IRL get to my head. Doesn't matter if you don't follow - point is, i want someone or everyone to say something mean about me. Make it good. And if you don't like being mean, just end the statement in, "Just shitting on your dick, dude!", and no one will think you're mean.
> 
> GO.


*Spanks*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> YOU SOUND LIKE A PUSSY ASS WANNA BE 12 YEAR OLD GANGSTA



YES!

SORRY I WAS ZOOMING MY FAMILY, MORE OF THIS!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just blew up on someone i live with for continuously knocking on my door when i was on the phone. I told him i was busy and he didn't respect that, so i went off on him.

Fucking throat hurts.

And now i feel bad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I just blew up on someone i live with for continuously knocking on my door when i was on the phone. I told him i was busy and he didn't respect that, so i went off on him.
> 
> Fucking throat hurts.
> 
> And now i feel bad.


It's alright man. 

We all regret stuff.  

You're still cool beans in my book.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

He needed to hear it though.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> He needed to hear it though.



Sounds like he was being a dick. I wouldn't feel too bad, especially if you were polite to begin with and he kept pushing it. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 you can get verbal w/ me in the bedroom


----------



## Hylight

*^^^ *JK 8(


----------



## Hylight

heeeee he . . . ha


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> madness00 you can get verbal w/ me in the bedroom


Hottest
Make me scared daddy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hottest
> Make me scared daddy


Normally I don't have to get too verbal w/ words in the bedroom

I end up hatefucking and grunting like a caveman and my partner will take swings at me / full on punch me in the chest/body during sex.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bout to make coffee, anyone care for some?
Be a late night, me thinks.
@✿Dai₷y✿ wtfya?

added some choice krat... (y)

 just like i like it... pool tabes to myself.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would but I have this whole irritability / want to sleep away the pain feeling

and it hurts to stretch or move

because of the lockdown inactivity

I AM NOT A MONKEY IN A CAGE GOD DAMN ITTtttttttttt this lockdown needs to end.  I'm GOING to get sick here amongst the plebes if I can't GTFOooooooo

*I just really want to get naked in public imhe *nothing's gonna fixxxx meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee XORKOTH bro come hang out w/ us

i played cs;go 2x won both times

first 2 kills were knife kills

noice


----------



## 6am-64-14m

no CQC hand take outs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

huh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so tired I want to just cryyyyy


----------



## schizopath

Morning people


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Morning people


morning

i am in pain

and it's like midnight here

and i have to SNOREeeeeeeeee soon

and i haven't done all my chores

and all I want is to eat food still

it hurts that my hunger is so unforgiving I AM SUING DJT


----------



## schizopath

Take em benzos and go to sleep. I know you like chasing mania but still.


----------



## thefirm

do tapers really work? never managed to do one properly


----------



## schizopath

fuckpete said:


> do tapers really work? never managed to do one properly


With benzos they are a fucking must. I waas taking 4mg xanax a day but stopped at 0.375mg klonopin a day. And even that got me psychotic.


----------



## thefirm

with opioids mainly, will there be no withdrawal at all?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Take em benzos and go to sleep. I know you like chasing mania but still.


I only have like... 5, 6, 7 pills of hypnotic benzo left

I don't have more

I need a doctor, or a gun...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> With benzos they are a fucking must. I waas taking 4mg xanax a day but stopped at 0.375mg klonopin a day. And even that got me psychotic.


I jump off high dose benzos with minimal taper and am "fine" but it's not "Good" for the world around me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuckpete said:


> with opioids mainly, will there be no withdrawal at all?


ask pete

he's selling his mangina in a dirty covid-19 laden market in Turkey for base heroin sold for less than bread...
*
CPTWILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 14,666 POSTS*


----------



## New

I’m mentally shot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

New said:


> I’m mentally shot.


IT'S NEW IT'S NEW IT'S NEW

how ya doin brosky


----------



## thefirm

let me guess, "nothing new"?


----------



## New

Captain.Heroin said:


> IT'S NEW IT'S NEW IT'S NEW
> 
> how ya doin brosky


I'm okay. I have lost any sense of time and decency as well as staying sober out of necessity, but otherwise alright.


----------



## New

fuckpete said:


> let me guess, "nothing new"?


Get off my lawn.


----------



## thefirm

pete is banned, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY? "ughhhh the mods", I wonder why such a highly toxic person is banned, somebody call zephyr to say why bluelight is fucked up, ly zephyr


----------



## thefirm

sorry couldn't help myself, your name was new to me


----------



## New

haha it’s a funny


----------



## schizopath

YOU HAVE THE POWER TO HEAL YOOOOURSELFFF!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

New said:


> I'm okay. I have lost any sense of time and decency as well as staying sober out of necessity, but otherwise alright.


I don't have to stay sober LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

but I probably should

IF WE DON'T OPEN UP THE COUNTRY IT'LL BE ALCOHOLISM AND SUICIDE -djt

if someone who lied 4,000 times to me said it, it must be true.


----------



## schizopath

"You must be New here"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have to go scrub the stank of ho and manjizz off me


----------



## schizopath

You havent really lived until you have wore another mans skin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> You havent really lived until you have wore another mans skin


if by 'wore another man's skin' you mean go home w/ the hottest guy @ the club, sure.... 

imhe ymmv


----------



## schizopath

Well thats a one way for sure. They say asshole is a 2 feet tunnel of love.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

WTF we gonna do for the next 2 1/2 hours before I am allowed to bang pots and pans...?
Want mucho foodo.


----------



## Shady's Fox

WE POPPIN PILLS MF

I POP ONE PILL

I GO BACK TO PRISON


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fuck prison lost nothing there....
Now the pill option is on the table: But what and at what combination...?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just had a really satisfying shit. Was light green, and massive. I think part of it was from eating toilet paper when parachuetting kratom.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Just had a really satisfying shit. Was light green, and massive. I think part of it was from eating toilet paper when parachuetting kratom.


worldwide toilet paper shortage and you're using it to take drugs.........


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

Yeah.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Just had a really satisfying shit. Was light green, and massive. I think part of it was from eating toilet paper when parachuetting kratom.


Nothing better than shitting 2 days after having done opiates. The shit is just so smooth and you dont have to waste toilet paper on your ass cause its fucking clean.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


>


the doors are great here's a sick cover


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> WE POPPIN PILLS MF
> 
> I POP ONE PILL
> 
> I GO BACK TO PRISON


hellyeah this one has bazarr tec9 ill bill vinie paz and a lot more


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Normally I don't have to get too verbal w/ words in the bedroom
> 
> I end up hatefucking and grunting like a caveman and my partner will take swings at me / full on punch me in the chest/body during sex.


In the straight world, punching is so odd and taboo. People look at me like I have 2 heads when I bring it up.

Good morning BL


----------



## schizopath

Anyone here have 0 social media except bluelight?


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

The roof. The roof. The roof is on fire.


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


SOMEONE TELL ME HOWWWWWWWWWEWWWWWWWWWWWWW TO GET RID OF THIS FUCIN SHIT .NOWWWWW NOWWWW NOWWWWWWWWW BEFORE I GO OUT TO JUMP OFFFFFFFF A FUVCKIN BRIDGE AND DIEEEEEE DIEEEEEEE DIEEE DEAD NOWWW  . DA FUCCCCCCCCCCC IS THAT . 

I WILL SHOW YOU DA BRIDGE IFII CAN DOWN LOAD AKLLLLLLLLLLKKK ALLLLLLLL MY FUCCCCKIN PICTURES *HELP *


----------



## Hylight

*JUST KIDDINFG*


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> SOMEONE TELL ME HOWWWWWWWWWEWWWWWWWWWWWWW TO GET RID OF THIS FUCIN SHIT .NOWWWWW NOWWWW NOWWWWWWWWW BEFORE I GO OUT TO JUMP OFFFFFFFF A FUVCKIN BRIDGE AND DIEEEEEE DIEEEEEEE DIEEE DEAD NOWWW  . DA FUCCCCCCCCCCC IS THAT .
> 
> I WILL SHOW YOU DA BRIDGE IFII CAN DOWN LOAD AKLLLLLLLLLLKKK ALLLLLLLL MY FUCCCCKIN PICTURES *HELP *


LANGUAGE! Allah is watching.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Sooooooo....
Who is lurking about today thinking of signing up on BL?
My bet username begins with an S.
Whats your guess?
Winner gets to welcome them.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> SOMEONE TELL ME HOWWWWWWWWWEWWWWWWWWWWWWW TO GET RID OF THIS FUCIN SHIT


Get rid of what shit? Care package? lol


----------



## schizopath

Next person to talk about Lil Peep in their nmi post deserves an prize of some kind.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> Lil Peep


Who? Sorry old man crossing....


----------



## schizopath

PtahTek said:


> Who?


A fooking legend. The guy made some 200 songs in 3 years.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Sometimes you have to post something to understand that you werent meant to post it. Sadly it has happened like 250 times for me at this point.


----------



## schizopath

I guess situational comedy aint my strong suit as much as dramatic comedy is


----------



## schizopath

IN THE NAME OF BRUTAL FUCKING ANAL FUCKING WHY CANT I GET ANY FUCKING LOOT ON RUNESCAPE. ABSOLUTELY GARBAGE VARIANCE WHOLE WEEK.


----------



## Shady's Fox

sewerslide.666mg said:


> hellyeah this one has bazarr tec9 ill bill vinie paz and a lot more



scroll down to post reply

i saw i saw

you good my brother






it has ur mom, ur gf, ur sister and a lotta more like

you know


----------



## jose ribas da silva

the dick can get flaccid, the randiness will disappear, ladies and gentlemen, only knowledge is eternal


----------



## schizopath

What about "Your ass/mouth is my dick pill"?


----------



## thefirm

shady is like your retarded little brother, you don't get what he says, he is kinda slow but kinda cute, except shady has 5 kids, ur mom and aspergers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


>


LADYALKALINE THE VACCINE

AHHHHHH IM SCREAMING


----------



## thefirm

schizo pack your bags, meet in the middle with nznity and get here, I got a spare room for y'all


----------



## LadyAlkaline

To the Thai Kratom processors: 

PUT SOME *METH* IN THAT SHIT


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> schizo pack your bags, meet in the middle with nznity and get here, I got a spare room for y'all



@fuckpete may be a specie of impaler, Schizo's finni ass is like baby beef for impalers


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Don't go @schizopath is a trap


----------



## jose ribas da silva

alternatively, @fuckpete is a trap, also possible hihi


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> the dick can get flaccid, the randiness will disappear, ladies and gentlemen, only knowledge is eternal



I call this xvideos' philosophy


----------



## jose ribas da silva

speaking to myself, what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

In Brazil, when someone is talking to himself, especially holding a joint and not passing it, we can say that this guy "needs to pass the ball" in a clear analogy to pass the ball in a soccer game

haha we are so funny people 

Pass the ball Ronaldo


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> LADYALKALINE THE VACCINE
> 
> AHHHHHH IM SCREAMING


Oh yeah, give me all of that sweet sweet tit milk


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Funny thing about Romania is that the Dracula's castle is actually a trap, like @fuckpete is, because Vlad tepes, the impaler, has never lived there... and it is owned by a rich family, if one is in Romania, go to Peles castle, it is worth visiting, just skip the Bran's Castle..

as a carpenter that I'm not, I appreciate the woodwork which is the soul of the Peles Castle, probably it took 10 years to be done..


----------



## BK38

B-O-R-E-D. I need some mfing weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Schizo's finni ass is like baby beef for impalers


Its the best beef cause it literally grows older right before your eyes


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Its the best beef cause it literally grows older right before your eyes



it has a strong pink color delicately pointed by small fissures, i can bet ^^


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> Don't go @schizopath is a trap


Naa, but I love em traps, like you hehe. Trap brothers should look out for each other dont you think?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

PtahTek said:


> Who? Sorry old man crossing....


He was an emo rapper with minimal lyrical ability and even worse minimal content. Hes like the new generations kurt Cobain except he was an idiot and took drugs from a fan (6 xanax bars that were just pressed pills with fentanyl) and overdosed on his tour bus. He has been given credit by a lot of big names and I must say given the time he would have been big as the dude who some how merged emo and rap for whatever that is worth......but I just dont get it.

One of his songs is catchy and maybe it's me being an old ma  as well but I just dont see the appeal...then again I'm sure most of the younger generation doesnt see the appeal in guns, drugs, murder, pimps and prostitution...to each his own I suppose


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> A fooking legend. The guy made some 200 songs in 3 years.


That's easy to do when you're just crying into a microphone


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> the appeal in guns, drugs, murder, pimps and prostitution


(y)


MemphisX3 said:


> That's easy to do when you're just crying into a microphone


Your right but its also possible to see appeal in many things, often at the same time. And Peep had so many bangers that its not even funny.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> (y)
> 
> Your right but its also possible to see appeal in many things, often at the same time. And Peep had so many bangers that its not even funny.


Perspective and what not....


----------



## schizopath

I guess. And yeah Peep was well known for his angst ridden lyrics but his strongest part is definitely the voice. He also had a knack for good beats which resulted in him very often having really good beats.


----------



## Erich Generic

sup lounge


----------



## MemphisX3

*



*


----------



## schizopath

That song sucked. It didnt even make me cry and all!


----------



## w01fg4ng

MemphisX3 said:


> That's easy to do when you're just crying into a microphone


Lil Peep is a national treasure!!!!


----------



## MemphisX3

w01fg4ng said:


> Lil Peep is a national treasure!!!!


That shit is my jam


----------



## MemphisX3

CRRYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYing over you.


That song is slickest the hardest song ever written and performed.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

PtahTek said:


> Bout to make coffee, anyone care for some?
> Be a late night, me thinks.
> @✿Dai₷y✿ wtfya?
> 
> added some choice krat... (y)
> 
> just like i like it... pool tabes to myself.





Busy doing other shit


PtahTek said:


> Bout to make coffee, anyone care for some?
> Be a late night, me thinks.
> @✿Dai₷y✿ wtfya?
> 
> added some choice krat... (y)
> 
> just like i like it... pool tabes to myself.




I don't need any plugs, why come here anymore?

Cya.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> B-O-R-E-D. I need some mfing weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


i can help you out with a handjob... how's that :D


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i can help you out with a handjob... how's that :D



Bring over some flower and I'll think about it haha


----------



## MemphisX3

Interesting true story about Memphis:

Back in like 2009 I was getting into fights and confrontations way too often and it was resulting in some serious social, legal and health issues. Anyway, I had convinced myself that it was the music I was listening to (pretty much just all underground memphis rap) and not the drugs so I swore off rap for a whole year and only listened to billy Joel and harry chapin.

Come to find out...it was the drugs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Bring over some flower and I'll think about it haha








on my way


----------



## thefirm

@jose ribas da silva actually I am Cockula


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> madness, you should read Jose's techniques and record the vocaroo so I can listen tonight over a bottle of tequila.


Request!

I need a sexy recording to fap to

Porn sucks


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuckpete said:


> @jose ribas da silva actually I am Cockula








						Urban Dictionary: cockula
					

A woman who likes to give oral, and does it well.




					www.urbandictionary.com
				




?


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


>



Lil Germ over here

My girlfriend is Baby Sanitizer

My best friend growing up is Big Sponge

My mom is Rich Virus

My brother is Baby Aerosol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Urban Dictionary: cockula
> 
> 
> A woman who likes to give oral, and does it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


got 2 bois in my life who can suck it pretty well... one my age one a lil older... 

already had to jerk off today to get depression off my mind.  

came in like 2 mins.  hit the orgasm pretty nice, was pretty loud.  

I MISS THE ONE GUY WHO IS MY LOVVRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR he needs to get his ass over here...


----------



## Shady's Fox

jose ribas da silva said:


> Urban Dictionary: cockula
> 
> 
> A woman who likes to give oral, and does it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



yo

stfu, u ain't funny but stupid

tell us about romania


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> yo
> 
> stfu, u ain't funny but stupid
> 
> tell us about romania


huh

fuckpete is from there iirc

@jose ribas da silva is @mal3volent 's step daddy with benefits pls lay off


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> My brother is Baby Aerosol


That feeling when your brother is born on the same day and is exactly like you and also your best friend.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm in a lot of pain

but I'm HAPPY.  Jerking off tends to help.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm in a lot of pain
> 
> but I'm HAPPY.  Jerking off tends to help.



at least a bit of serotonin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> at least a bit of serotonin


I really want to fuck his ass tonight JOSEEEeeee.  I swear I'm going through sex withdrawal.  I was fucking irritable and angry at first.


----------



## schizopath

Soulja Boy tell em


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My sisters boyfriend is Kid Symptom and my niece is cousin quarantine


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Soulja Boy tell em


----------



## schizopath




----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> That feeling when your brother is born on the same day and is exactly like you and also your best friend.



My brother is 7 and a half years younger than me and born on my half birthday.  I helped raise him and he's my best friend to this day.  I love him so much.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> My brother is 7 and a half years younger than me and born on my half birthday.  I helped raise him and he's my best friend to this day.  I love him so much.


I try to help him raise his own opinion. Hes grown so much after high school and having gone to army.


----------



## schizopath

Lyrical tyrant, the way I be rhymin, I deserve all the Pulitzer Prizes, my pistol be hiding I PULL IT SURPRISE THEM


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I try to help him raise his own opinion.


Simply because my dad is a cunt. He was way worse cunt when he didnt have his own company but my brother doesnt stand up for himself enough to our dad so I try my best. I want for my brother what HE wants for himself.


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Lyrical tyrant, the way I be rhymin, I deserve all the Pulitzer Prizes, my pistol be hiding I PULL IT SURPRISE THEM


Dickhead


----------



## schizopath

Soso78 said:


> Dickhead


Cause I only use violence and shit as a last option?


----------



## Xorkoth

Takes one to know one, douchelord


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> Cause I only use violence and shit as a last option?


On about pullin a pistol then sayin u use violence as a last resort???? Make ur mind up kid


----------



## schizopath

I pull it surprise them. Thats the surprise, me being "out of a sudden" able to do that. But the important thing to me is that I dont want to do that shit.

Like cmon cant you just accept my style? Im not doing it on your expense.


----------



## Soso78

Xorkoth said:


> Takes one to know one, douchelord


Takes one to know it takes me to know one.


----------



## Xorkoth

Soso78 said:


> Takes one to know it takes me to know one.



Touche


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> Just got off.



Why did i pick the most retarded train to ride. A couple arguing, a homeless guy singing, fucking kill me.


----------



## Soso78

@schizopath 
Madness posts he’s just got off and u put a crying a laughing face. 
can u explain why??


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Because he saw me get off and it was spectacular.


----------



## schizopath

Hes a fucking drama moth. I just personally find it fucking funny that he would, if he even did, get off to some internet drama. And Im a exhibitionist, surprisingly.

Why are you even asking me these questions? I havent done shit to you.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> Because he saw me get off and it was spectacular.


At least you werent wearing another mans skin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Huh?

Relax schizo i meant i got off work buddy.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

But yeh drama coo.


----------



## schizopath

Peak autism, mmmmmmkay. Gonna go drool, brb.


----------



## Erich Generic

ROFL


----------



## Soso78

n


schizopath said:


> Hes a fucking drama moth. I just personally find it fucking funny that he would, if he even did, get off to some internet drama. And Im a exhibitionist, surprisingly.
> 
> Why are you even asking me these questions? I havent done shit to you.


im asking because I’m not sure if u just don’t understand what’s going on or if u just kissing mod ass.


----------



## Soso78

Erich Generic said:


> ROFL


Is this Eric? I heard u sold ur account???


----------



## Erich Generic

OH SHIT! bluelight knows youer location


----------



## Erich Generic

internet HACKER


----------



## Soso78

IP tracker


----------



## schizopath

Im still not kissing any mods ass. Though Im happy that Im not actively fighting with them anymore cause as you know Im a lover not a fighter. Also my sense of humor is way different than yours so theres that.

I talk privately with Madness and even there Im not kissing his ass. I dont kiss any asses, I just aim to be civil.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Im still not kissing any mods ass. Though Im happy that Im not actively fighting with them anymore cause as you know Im a lover not a fighter. Also my sense of humor is way different than yours so theres that.
> 
> I talk privately with Madness and even there Im not kissing his ass. I dont kiss any asses, I just aim to be civil.



you talk with madness?

are u a depressive 14yr edgy boai writtin moonlight poems?

nhmm

am eatin some grilled cheese btw that's why i've said mhm, so good

hot

you talk to sanity? you talk to diseases?

wake up and see whats happenin..

navigate to top bar > log-out

> delete history

all good


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If you say ass one more time you're BANNED.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol @ shady trying to flick my clit.

Try harder. The brain damage is real, Winters.


----------



## schizopath

My sanity askes my insanity questions of great wisdom. ANAL 2020!


----------



## Soso78

madness00 said:


> Lol @ shady trying to flick my clit.
> 
> Try harder. The brain damage is real, Winters.


Winters?


----------



## BK38

Shit, I really want to play Cyberpunk 2077 when it comes out. Looks so fucking cool. Think I'll have to buy a better computer to play though and I'll definitely need to be working again properly before that can happen. Looks like a fucking cool game:


----------



## Shady's Fox

this thread it's like a jumpscare

like a social media thing

weird

madness00

*shrug*


----------



## Soso78

BK38 said:


> Shit, I really want to play Cyberpunk 2077 when it comes out. Looks so fucking cool. Think I'll have to buy a better computer to play though and I'll definitely need to be working again properly before that can happen. Looks like a fucking cool game:


Pretty sure there’s a thread for gaming.


----------



## BK38

Soso78 said:


> Pretty sure there’s a thread for gaming.



Yep, probably better there


----------



## Shady's Fox

soso

those 2 diseases upstairs

ericha

haha

fun fun


----------



## Soso78

Shady's Fox said:


> soso
> 
> those 2 diseases upstairs
> 
> ericha
> 
> haha
> 
> fun fun


I’m immune


----------



## Shady's Fox

and this is what happens when u google bk


----------



## Soso78

Bk means bare knuckle.


----------



## Shady's Fox

i dont even know wtf dat shit

or what it suppose to mean


----------



## schizopath

I reckon its the schizophrenia that makes me love multiple persons at same time. Huh, or maybe its the dissociative shit and my personalities love different persons?


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I reckon its the schizophrenia that makes me love multiple persons at same time. Huh, or maybe its the dissociative shit and my personalities love different persons?


U got multiple personalities and they’re all little bitches


----------



## schizopath

That was funny. But naa, not all of them. Some are just butthurt for no reason though.

The weirdest about the love is that they feel love in a different way.


----------



## schizopath

Its definitely the personalities each loving different persons to a varying degrees. Im sure of that because of what happened of thurday when the ***** ***** personality got on and I started remembering different shit and acting out on a person.


----------



## Erich Generic

they should have quotes of bluelighters ime


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so cringeworthy I tried to quote myself in my signature but they changed it to



			
				Captain.Heroin said:
			
		

> butts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so cringeworthy if I'm not winning by the last round of CS:GO, I teamkill just to get out of a possible loss.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so cringeworthy that I still repost this meme.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

CRINGEee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS HAPPENED, AND WE LET IT HAPPEN.

-Peter Griffin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@doofqueen 

SAVE ME

I AM SO FAT

END THE LOCKDOWN I NEED TO EAT *AND EXERCISE*


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Lil Germ over here



some liL LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

LooooooooLy


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*L 

              JK ! *


----------



## Hylight

Hylight said:


>


*♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡*

heeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeee looooooooooooo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Thunder under happens when it's rainin'
Players only love you when they're playin'
Say women, they will come and they will go
When the rain washes you clean, you'll know _


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> _Thunder under happens when it's rainin'
> Players only love you when they're playin'
> Say women, they will come and they will go
> When the rain washes you clean, you'll know _



Such a good track


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My cat likes it too.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My cat likes it too.



I guess that means you have good taste in music and pussy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My cat's the one with good taste. My finger slipped on youtube.


----------



## BK38




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hey fuckers!

Vote for your favorite photo in the photo contest!






						Photo Contest - (VOTING OPEN!) Round 404: Decay
					

Come on people we need moar votes!  I spammed the link and a request in a few key threads but bitches be scurred to vote or summat.




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hey fuckers!
> 
> Vote for your favorite photo in the photo contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Contest - (VOTING OPEN!) Round 404: Decay
> 
> 
> Come on people we need moar votes!  I spammed the link and a request in a few key threads but bitches be scurred to vote or summat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


i did


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I NEED DRUGS AHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*bangs head on walls*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm like.... *yawn*... so over ... this...

I'm gonna fuckin cryyyyy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

rip shady habash


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> rip shady habash




am so cuteeeeee 

you jealous


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SHADYYYY
DICKIN DOWN THE OLD LADIES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> am so cuteeeeee
> 
> you jealous


I get bois with that cute thin look don't worry shady

You'd be surprised the bros I *fucc*


----------



## Asclepius

SS373dOH said:


> They just like to bind and like to be bound.


Personally, I prefer to incinerate my enemies, but that's just me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> SHADYYYY
> DICKIN DOWN THE OLD LADIES


lmk if you still need a rough hatefuck in a hot minute

in a few days if I don't get ass it'll make me turn hetero and it'll get sicknasty


----------



## Shady's Fox

SHADY $HADEE

yee i hear you

pls wait
a
m tryin

fuck my keyboard

am tryin to yt some

shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh that's right #LOCKDOWN

*dies a little inside*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> fuck my keyboard


----------



## Shady's Fox

as my technology failed two days ago

finally its workin


----------



## Asclepius

DopeM said:


> It's in the water


Sorry about the pee test results, man :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Asclepius said:


> Sorry about the pee test results, man :/


dopem has the covid?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IMBLEACHMENT!


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> as my technology failed two days ago
> 
> finally its workin


IT hates you as much as the majority of users on here, its hard to be a minority . Personally I like M&M.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Said little bitch, you can't fuck with me
If you wanted to
These expensive, these is red bottoms
These is bloody shoes
Hit the store, I can get 'em both
I don't wanna choose
And I'm quick, cut a nigga off
So don't get comfortable
Look, I don't dance now
I make money moves
Say I don't gotta dance
I make money move
If I see you and I don't speak
That means I don't fuck with you
I'm a boss, you a worker bitch
I make bloody moves 


EEEEEEEEEY


----------



## Asclepius

Captain.Heroin said:


> dopem has the covid?


Dopem has Viking genes. 23 & ME told me.


----------



## Asclepius

Shady's Fox said:


> Said little bitch, you can't fuck with me
> If you wanted to
> These expensive, these is red bottoms
> These is bloody shoes
> Hit the store, I can get 'em both
> I don't wanna choose
> And I'm quick, cut a nigga off
> So don't get comfortable
> Look, I don't dance now
> I make money moves
> Say I don't gotta dance
> I make money move
> If I see you and I don't speak
> That means I don't fuck with you
> I'm a boss, you a worker bitch
> I make bloody moves
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEY


Calm your rap wannabe -deep breaths!


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOoooooooooo

*bk38 *you ever get head thru a glory hole


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> LAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOoooooooooo
> 
> *bk38 *you ever get head thru a glory hole



I have not. Bet it's a good way to get herpes.


----------



## BK38

My favorite part of that is is that the groundskeeper is wearing kneepads for skating or hockey.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need to get SUCCCKED or fucc like fucking no one's business


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> LAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOoooooooooo
> 
> *bk38 *you a glory hole



daily

no joke

look

u cray cray








						Products | LH Dottie
					






					catalog.lhdottie.com


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need to get SUCCCKED or fucc like fucking no one's business


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need to get SUCCCKED or fucc like fucking no one's business



you worse than a women


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> daily
> 
> no joke
> 
> look
> 
> u cray cray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products | LH Dottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catalog.lhdottie.com



I never thought of myself as a steel beam clamp, how insightful, thanks for that Shady. You're a fount of unparalleled wisdom and a person of science.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

for real though sigh

whorella ain't hittin me up

i know she want it

and I am tired of waitin I would go to her but she a ho prolly succin some1 else


----------



## Shady's Fox

bro, get straight

i know you have some calculated words in ur lil brain

when you hear this sentence

but don't, stay home it's better

get a gf

feel a pussy

you came through one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ALERTS
____ has quoted you in THE ABYSS x 1,000,000


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> bro, get straight
> 
> i know you have some calculated words in ur lil brain
> 
> when you hear this sentence
> 
> but don't, stay home it's better
> 
> get a gf
> 
> feel a pussy
> 
> you came through one


i know what that feels like

*idiot

oh my god don't trigger me shady not today, not right now

@mal3volent make him STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk38 I need HALP






I AM WRITING A LETTER TO NANCY PELOSI


----------



## Shady's Fox

google 101


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk38 I need HALP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM WRITING A LETTER TO NANCY PELOSI



I CALLED HER

SHE'S LATE FOR SPA

PLS BBY DOLL 

SHE FORGOT HER NAILS HOME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> google 101


WHAT
THE
FUCK
IS
THIS SHIT

i am so not dealing w/ this HAIR FLIP


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk38 I need HALP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM WRITING A LETTER TO NANCY PELOSI


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHAT
> THE
> FUCK
> IS
> THIS SHIT
> 
> i am so not dealing w/ this HAIR FLIP




ikr right

he has balls

gotta paint that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

me without cannabinoids for 4 hours


----------



## BK38

My feelings on the 'rona (I haven't had pot for 2 fucking months Captain)   :


----------



## Shady's Fox

HYLIGHT ELECTRONICS (AMPLIFICATION) LIMITED
					

Home page of HYLIGHT ELECTRONICS (AMPLIFICATION) LIMITED. We, at Hylight Electronics, have teamed up to take the legacy and the best of British amplifier manufacturing into the future. Since 1964, Dave Reeves has designed the best circuits for all-purpose



					hylight.co.uk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My feelings on the 'rona (I haven't had pot for 2 fucking months Captain)   :


I thought France is letting their sheep roam the hillsides free now?  Was I misinformed by the media?

DO YOU NEED THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND TO COME SAVE YOU?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady Fox Farm/our farm
					

We raise free range pork, 100% grass fed beef, free range chickens, and free range turkeys outside of Doylestown, PA. Through careful breeding and a free range environment, we can produce superior, flavorful products. Our goal is to raise healthy and happ




					www.shadyfoxfarm.com


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*ATTENTION ALL WHO FREQUENT THE ABYSS

PLEASE PLAY WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN.HEROINE???

THAT IS ALL*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Game - WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN.HEROINE?
					

We're going to play a new on-going game based on the fictitious legend of CAPTAIN.HEROINE [an algorithm set up by The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND].  I SET THE RULES, THE QUESTIONS, AND JUDGE THE ANSWERS.  There are no ABCD answers because QUIZ TIME...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I thought France is letting their sheep roam the hillsides free now?  Was I misinformed by the media?
> 
> DO YOU NEED THE RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND TO COME SAVE YOU?



Who is Jamal and who is his daddy? Also yes, I'm getting real sick of this being stuck inside business.... Measures haven't been lifted yet, but probably partially in a week or so.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JAMAL is DWE's daddy


----------



## BK38

This is my life now, shit posting in the Abyss at 5:40am on a sunday, sober. WTF has the world come to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Who is Jamal and who is his daddy? Also yes, I'm getting real sick of this being stuck inside business.... Measures haven't been lifted yet, but probably partially in a week or so.


I WANT 2 CUM RESCUE YOU!!!

maybe i can play with your coronaboner while we take a solar-powered helicopter across the atlantic...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> This is my life now, shit posting in the Abyss at 5:40am on a sunday, sober. WTF has the world come to.


If I was sober I'd be stuck in bed moaning and crying


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 when was the last time someone played w/ your boner


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> This is my life now, shit posting in the Abyss at 5:40am on a sunday, sober. WTF has the world come to.



that's the fun bra

the abyss gets you high

you have to look down 

and pls stop actin.. and not for you for everyone else.

regarding the outbreak, yeah, I hate it too but we have to comply if we wanna live, as simple as dat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> that's the fun bra
> 
> the abyss gets you high
> 
> you have to look down
> 
> and pls stop actin.. and not for you for everyone else.
> 
> regarding the outbreak, yeah, I hate it too but we have to comply if we wanna live, as simple as dat


I HAVE RIGHTS maybe you live in totalitarianist CHINA nazi state with no guns

I LIVE IN AMERICA


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I was sober I'd be stuck in bed moaning and crying



Eh, I honestly just want some pot. I cut back on my daily drinking because drinking like 2 bottles of vodka a week was not healthy, esp combined with phenibut. So now I just have some beers or wine with my phenibut every few days. I just really miss pot and socializing in the real world.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I HAVE RIGHTS maybe you live in totalitarianist CHINA nazi state with no guns
> 
> I LIVE IN AMERICA



I live in United Kingdom. Belive me, few weeks ago I almost got killed in traffic, it was and still feels like Death Race, insane. But again, we will overcome. Relax, let's not be that busy isn't healthy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIggEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGerEdTRIGGEREdtRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREdTRIGGEREd


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Eh, I honestly just want some pot. I cut back on my daily drinking because drinking like 2 bottles of vodka a week was not healthy, esp combined with phenibut. So now I just have some beers or wine with my phenibut every few days. I just really miss pot and socializing in the real world.


I'll go smoke some weed outside in my boxers just for you bb


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> that's the fun bra
> 
> the abyss gets you high
> 
> you have to look down
> 
> and pls stop actin.. and not for you for everyone else.
> 
> regarding the outbreak, yeah, I hate it too but we have to comply if we wanna live, as simple as dat



Maybe I'm practicing for a play Shady, maybe I'm just a small town girl hoping to make it big on Broadway someday. What do you think of that? Why you gotta be so mean Shady? Why you got to crush a small town girls hopes of becoming a star, of painting the town red and making a splash? Why Shady?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Maybe I'm practicing for a play Shady, maybe I'm just a small town girl hoping to make it big on Broadway someday. What do you think of that? Why you gotta be so mean Shady? Why you got to crush a small town girls hopes of becoming a star, of painting the town red and making a splash? Why Shady?


I'll splash the town red with ya

we'll get 7-Eleven plastic cups filled with wine and call it coke while we get wasted walking around amusement parks, taking psychedelics then riding roller coasters, BORKING in the sun, washing our bodies down in the spa... COME 2 ME BB


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'll splash the town red with ya
> 
> we'll get 7-Eleven plastic cups filled with wine and call it coke while we get wasted walking around amusement parks, taking psychedelics then riding roller coasters, BORKING in the sun, washing our bodies down in the spa... COME 2 ME BB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


>


nOT AVAILABLE IN MY COUNTRY, brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't need to touch it let me just take a liberal look at it in the spa pls

when shit gets real gay (BETWEEN ME AND JAMAL U R NOT INVITED) you can dipset and i'll find you wherever you wander off to lil quarter French prairie doggo


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> nOT AVAILABLE IN MY COUNTRY, brah



Try this one?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS VIDEO CONTAINS CONTENT FROM WMG WHO HAS BLOCKED IT IN YOUR COUNTRY ON COPYRIGHT GROUNDS.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pls pls pls come to me bk

tell Macron that you are a sexbassador and have to go represent France because we all think they have stinky French weiners

and you're gonna turn the tides for French men everywhere


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> THIS VIDEO CONTAINS CONTENT FROM WMG WHO HAS BLOCKED IT IN YOUR COUNTRY ON COPYRIGHT GROUNDS.



God damn Nazis, why you gotta go prevent people from listening to a dog bork to careless whisper?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i've heard that though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

probably before the nazis came to my country MAGA™

THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> pls pls pls come to me bk
> 
> tell Macron that you are a sexbassador and have to go represent France because we all think they have stinky French weiners
> 
> and you're gonna turn the tides for French men everywhere



Well, I'm not French, so I'm not sure about that angle... or justification.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Maybe I'm practicing for a play Shady, maybe I'm just a small town girl hoping to make it big on Broadway someday. What do you think of that? Why you gotta be so mean Shady? Why you got to crush a small town girls hopes of becoming a star, of painting the town red and making a splash? Why Shady?



*what are you doing step-brother*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Well, I'm not French, so I'm not sure about that angle... or justification.


hunnie you think Macron gonna jerk you off into a cup and run your DNA for %age FRENCH?  

WE IMPORTED MELANIA TO BE A HOT "AMERICAN" WIFE TO DJT

*this is about representing the country that abducted you during lockdown

you ain't going nowhere without daddy macron's permission real soon baby tryin' to rescue you from worse lockdowns THE TOTALITARIAN FRENCH ARE COMING*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SAVE BK 38!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> *what are you doing step-brother*



Imagining what it's like to be a steel beam clamp. Also, your Mooooooooooom oooooooooh yeah, thinking bout her wizard sleeve, her saucy taco, her beat up STD cave. Also sleep, because it's 6am here.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> SAVE BK 38!!!!!!!!!!



The French _are_ good at protesting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Imagining what it's like to be a steel beam clamp. Also, your Mooooooooooom oooooooooh yeah, thinking bout her wizard sleeve, her saucy taco, her beat up STD cave. Also sleep, because it's 6am here.


oh you didn't wake up, you've been up?

*probably need to bust a nut to get those sleepfeels flowin'*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk38 pls tell us a sexy bedtime story it's getting that time here I want to feel like jose is talking about oral copulation about men and women again

then mal comes in here all like SMH I'M NOT TOO OLD FOR A SUGAR DADDY AM I?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh you didn't wake up, you've been up?
> 
> *probably need to bust a nut to get those sleepfeels flowin'*



Not tonight, I am le tired. Get Shady to talk to you all sexy-like. Help unleash his inner repressed gayness.


----------



## Shady's Fox

what a luck..

i can't sleeep

bcz i have frequent nightmare$$$$$$zzz fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> what a luck..
> 
> i can't sleeeeeeeeep
> 
> bcz i have frequent nightmare$$$$$$zzz fuck


Happens to me too man, just think happy thoughts before you go to bed, it can help, sometimes 

like think about walking around a park, or going for a swim, or think about something simple like going out for a really nice meal.  Try to make it simple and tangible.  

Sometimes that helps me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

nah man memes aside you know..


i have them since i was little.. it's a pain in da ankle


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> nah man memes aside you know..
> 
> 
> i have them since i was little.. it's a pain in da ankle



Try this, it helps me sometimes:

https://www.headspace.com/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am listening to black metal pretty loudly and smoking weed outside in my boxers it's pretty hot

no 1 curr

it's 9pm on a saturday what are these losers doing, sleeping already?  fuck


----------



## BK38

K, I'm going to bed, Nini Abyss


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am listening to black metal pretty loudly and smoking weed outside in my boxers it's pretty hot
> 
> no 1 curr
> 
> it's 9pm on a saturday what are these losers doing, sleeping already?  fuck



That's hawt?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> nah man memes aside you know..
> 
> 
> i have them since i was little.. it's a pain in da ankle


I know man, I've known what that's like too.  Have you tried benzos?  A good hypnotic benzo always knocks out my dreams entirely or mostly, or they're pleasant instead of unpleasant.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That's hawt?


CORRECT USE!  

night!


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know man, I've known what that's like too.  Have you tried benzos?  A good hypnotic benzo always knocks out my dreams entirely or mostly, or they're pleasant instead of unpleasant.



are you behavin like this on purpose

wtf is up wit you?

have you erased your brain? who

I've bought this natural shit called ''Drift-Off'' they're good but sometimes they don't work because I don't.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> have you erased your brain? who


...I've...asked you before?

BRO I'm sorry I have TERRIBLE memory. 

I basically forget a dude's name as soon as I see his junk.  The small details are even HARDER to remember.  So like... SORRY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I just saw an insect and SHRIEKED.  Like as loud as I could... like... super loud and I'm sure it was too loud for what I saw but I did. 

halppppp


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I could use some good shit right about now *facepalm*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## thefirm

man fuck this shit, yesterday I had a tootache all day long, Idk how I managed to fall asleep and now I wake up to a dental abces with pus fuuuuuck I just treated one with antibiotics last week. 

all the dental offices are closed beside the emergency ones which can be shady or super expensive but I don't have an option, nsaids are not working anymore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's why I brush my teeth and am glad we PUT FLUORIDE IN THE WATER


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's why I brush my teeth and am glad we PUT FLUORIDE IN THE WATER



rock salt*


----------



## thefirm

it's not about brushing, I have problems with my teeth since I was a kid, already have 4 nerves removed and 2 implants, even with the proper care they turn to shit


----------



## schizopath

BABY HOW YOURE DOING I KNOW YOURE NOT DOING THE BEST BUT IM HERE ILL ALWAYS BE HERE


----------



## Sertürner

I'm sick of having this horrible side effect from stimulants. I withdraw into the phone like crazy. It's too much for me man, so annoying. Inonly take em for my studies but of course they last much longer than I need them to.


----------



## Sertürner

fuckpete said:


> man fuck this shit, yesterday I had a tootache all day long, Idk how I managed to fall asleep and now I wake up to a dental abces with pus fuuuuuck I just treated one with antibiotics last week.
> 
> all the dental offices are closed beside the emergency ones which can be shady or super expensive but I don't have an option, nsaids are not working anymore



I'm in same boat man. My tooth is nearly cracked in half at the moment. 

Oh and here I am @fuckpete  =)
I'll be replying to the OD social later haha


----------



## schizopath

Ive given up of all hope of ever finding a partner. Its just not meant to be. Many people like me but no one loves me. Well atleast I can feel good about myself by selling and cracking jokes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Many people like me but no one loves me.


At that point in life.  

There's some people who genuinely have feelings for me ... I'm sure ... I probably fucked things up.


----------



## schizopath

Same. Like many times. Just hook my up on a meth/heroin drip and let me live in a VR.


----------



## schizopath

My humors too much of an niche. I meant selling doup and cracking jokes so that I can atleast feel like Im making a difference in someones life.


----------



## schizopath

The language is tricking me but it seems like an alright joke. Im propably just sad that my plan to make bitcoins in runescape got more complicated than it should have.


----------



## schizopath

Oral history of anal


----------



## schizopath

Tri...Tri...Triggered... I keep getting fucking rare drops but nothing of real value.

Im just a lowly goldfarmer now let me do my fucking job without interruptions and setbacks.


----------



## schizopath

Schizo its time for you to feel shame!!


----------



## MsDiz

fuckpete said:


> man fuck this shit, yesterday I had a tootache all day long, Idk how I managed to fall asleep and now I wake up to a dental abces with pus fuuuuuck I just treated one with antibiotics last week.
> 
> all the dental offices are closed beside the emergency ones which can be shady or super expensive but I don't have an option, nsaids are not working anymore


Try Salt water several times a day, swishing and spitting. You could also try baking soda - 1/2 tablespoon of baking soda/ 1/2 cup of water and a pinch of salt. Use that like 5/6 times a day, swishing and spitting out. Clove oil will help with the pain, you may need to dilute it if you get it concentrate but you should find it being sold for toothache, cotton ball and put it up against the tooth, don’t use too much, it’s burny at the start but it will numb the area. Cold compress on the side of the mouth the abscess is for 10 mins and can repeat as necessary. 
Toothaches KILL me and I’m deathly afraid of the dentist but when I’ve issues I always use the above to try to resolve anything first before I put myself through the hell that is stepping inside a dentists office. If there is pus you obviously might need an antibiotic. I don’t know what it’s like where you are but I can call my dentist and just tell him I need an antibiotic for an abscess and he will prescribe it without looking at me. Maybe you could ring and give them your symptoms and they won’t need to physically see you.


----------



## thefirm

i can buy some antibiotics without a script but I already used 1 week worth of amoxicilin 11 days ago so I will go tommorow to a dentist to get it drained. it's ok, i don't have any related phobia so I'm gonna visit one just being sunday the ones open now are charging a lot, but gonna endure it somehow till tomorrow morning, thx for the advices


----------



## schizopath

I finally found the perfect mantra for my mind "Chill the fuck down little bitch", been working great.


----------



## CFC

fuckpete said:


> i can buy some antibiotics without a script but I already used 1 week worth of amoxicilin 11 days ago so I will go tommorow to a dentist to get it drained. it's ok, i don't have any related phobia so I'm gonna visit one just being sunday the ones open now are charging a lot, but gonna endure it somehow till tomorrow morning, thx for the advices



poor thing!  i dread the thought of having any teeth problems at the moment with everything being closed down


----------



## MsDiz

fuckpete said:


> i can buy some antibiotics without a script but I already used 1 week worth of amoxicilin 11 days ago so I will go tommorow to a dentist to get it drained. it's ok, i don't have any related phobia so I'm gonna visit one just being sunday the ones open now are charging a lot, but gonna endure it somehow till tomorrow morning, thx for the advices


If they drain it then hold off on the antibiotics unless it’s a severe infection. If you use antibiotics for an infection that doesn’t require it then you’re gonna run into issues in the future when you might really need one. All the best dude! The pain really is horrid!


----------



## CFC

schizopath said:


> I finally found the perfect mantra for my mind "Chill the fuck down little bitch", been working great.



cup of tea and a biscuit works quite well too ime


----------



## schizopath

Thanks Soso for making me be comfortable with the fact that I can be a bitch sometimes. I love getting stronger as a person.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Imagining what it's like to be a steel beam clamp. Also, your Mooooooooooom oooooooooh yeah, thinking bout her wizard sleeve, her saucy taco, her beat up STD cave. Also sleep, because it's 6am here.



Wizard sleeve!    

I'd also add "her battered sheath" and "her mammoth cave"


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Banging @Shady's Fox's mom is like throwing a hotdog down a hallway..


----------



## schizopath

Im getting money tomorrow. Decided against getting meth, only getting amph sulphate and some other shit.

Havent gotten a single real drop on runescape today so gotta start killing other bosses too for dem gainz.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Banging @Shady's Fox's mom is like throwing a hotdog down a hallway..


----------



## schizopath

Think Im gonna eat noodles and start watching something. Aah, gonna play few rounds of overwatch before that actually.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I'm so bored with this lockdown i just watched 2 squirrels fuck in my front yard and was actually rooting for the dude


----------



## schizopath

You witnessed a rape.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

right now i want a lot of sedatives but i can't... gotta fight depression or it's gonna EAT ME ALIVE

btw if you are outside coughing right now expect to TRIGGER a lot of people THAT MASK DOES NOTHINGgggg u r SICK stay HOMEEEee

[CRINGEWORTHY]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> You witnessed a rape.


I'll nvr testify


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


>





schizopath said:


>





schizopath said:


>





schizopath said:


>


My last 4 posts on the music thread. Was told "what a stupid thing to say". Pretty funny coincidence though.

 Im still laughing at this shit.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


>


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

madness00 said:


> Banging @Shady's Fox's mom is like throwing a hotdog down a hallway..


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Waitin' on dat UI check to show now. Freakin 5 weeks in and bonus cash on top? Don't understand but I'm ready for it....
May have to get me a flea collar with bling to fit in with the rest of the fam.
GTFOH!
but.., why?
'Lo, you beautiful, mfs.
Be safe and stay fuckin alive today.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@PtahTek  how about a little _PUCCI_ in your life?

Stylin!!!


----------



## Hylight

that actually looks soo fawking great though
ohhhh yeahhh


----------



## thefirm

LadyAlkaline said:


> @PtahTek  how about a little _PUCCI_ in your life?
> 
> Stylin!!!


thank god for that invention, snatching chains from people was becoming basic shit, snatching them from puppies takes it on another lwvel


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> how about a little _PUCCI_ in your life?


Ya know, SO creates and sells some really nice handmade jewelry. Gave me an idea.... hahahaha
Got jade of all color, pearls of all color, crystals the sam and god knows what else. Gonna make something for budah.  Maybe earings with real diamonds? She is worth it IMO.



fuckpete said:


> thank god for that invention, snatching chains from people was becoming basic shit, snatching them from puppies takes it on another lwvel


Hi, pete. _Knew _you'd be back.


----------



## thefirm

I'M NOT PETE, IF I WOULD'VE BEEN PETE MY NAME WOULD BE I AM PETE ------------  NOT FUCK PEE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

fuckpete said:


> I'M NOT PETE, IF I WOULD'VE BEEN PETE MY NAME WOULD BE I AM PETE ------------  NOT FUCK PEE


u may have just  In voluntarily nicknamed yourself fuck pee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

just not what the data shows... you tricky bugger, fuckpee


----------



## thefirm

yeah fuck pee, only big shits involved


----------



## thefirm

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_oWR5NAQig/


----------



## thefirm

I'm thinking of replying to every post Specified made in the last week with "we are watching you", does that make me a douchebag?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

so left the somali *navy and gave up the lean pursuit?
@fuckpete ?
shit wasn't worth it... been there. 
whats the *thing dis time, fuckpee?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sorry gonna stop this as it can lead to pyromania and structure fires....
my bad
carry on


----------



## thefirm

actually I had some codeine today, but everybody knows that pete became a big boy and now he is smoking 20 bags of heroin per day so with mathematical induction you can find out that the result is NOT pete


----------



## thefirm

ok I will select a cartoon character avatar and may as well get into the role if this is gonna be it


----------



## 6am-64-14m




----------



## thefirm

FUK u @PtahTek , I HATE YOU ALL, screw zopiclone bandit he is just hijacking my posts 

*chugs co-codamols*

I love my grandma, but fuck yours

hey does somebody know how can I scrape off this heroin of this paper straw ?????

STOP trolling FUBAR


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OH FUCK SHIT

stop plz
laughuin my fuckkn ass offf


----------



## 6am-64-14m

welcome back, fuckpee
i love ya bro
bro?


----------



## thefirm

I fucking smoke 5 bags of H per minute, don't have time for y'all amateur shit, already smoked 10 while I wrote this 

I'm scared of covid, my man fronted me 3 bags, while we exchanged them with a handshake, already smoked 2, fucking cunt, what I'm gonna do with 1 bag?????????  1 BAG 

so I grew up with heroin in my household,it's bad, I've seen it, has somebody seen MY bags tho???

fuck that gonna cwe some 3000mg of codeine, really got into the road life, daily I cross 5 roads

maybe 6

me and the pavement only, that's how hard I do it, before you cross 3, I crossed already 10 roads, tough neighborhoods too, grannies insert dummy pennies in the shopping carts, can you imagine? fucking old shag scammers

zopiclone talking about that junky life, I can do it too, got bags everywhere, under my eyes, in the bag drawer, even at the job I'm bagging stuff, at ASDA

I WISH YOU ALL DIED, I GOT WARNINGS BEFORE IT WAS COOL, now everybody has a warning, but I have 10-12 warnings, a temporary ban here another stripe there, yah cunts


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> I finally found the perfect mantra for my mind "Chill the fuck down little bitch", been working great.


I’ve been sayin thst to u for ages


----------



## Erich Generic

april 15 2020 noobie

where are your bags now asshole


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I love ya
wouldnt dream of sendin ya back to Somalia (beautiful country BTW) as we need ya to hold down the fort, man.


fuckpete said:


> what I'm gonna do with 1 bag????????? 1 BAG


no clue, bro but it was such a great review... wth were they thinkin of puttin concrete under our feet?
fuck, bro we hittin hard, eh?
we got backup comin?
fuck it lets go see what they got


----------



## 6am-64-14m

btw... only way to prove you aint pete is to show ya cock. i remember so dont try no slick shit


----------



## thefirm

so ya cunts, I uploaded the bags I unloaded and smoked on foil, wanna kno if smked right,innit??? 




any idea how can I scrape it???? 

STOP TROLLING FUBAR


----------



## 6am-64-14m

looks like some staight shit i would just put it under the tongue....


----------



## thefirm

sorry, had to change my persona to fuck with Specified


----------



## thefirm

I'm actually curious if I triggered him or now HE is fucking with me


----------



## 6am-64-14m

suns coming under the porch and startin to get hot
movin indoors til sundown then back onda porch
sop


----------



## 6am-64-14m

oh yeah... husbands ass and suck dick
that is all


----------



## thefirm

whaaaaaaaaaaaat???

who r u- shady???


----------



## thefirm

I wonder how india thinks that it has only 42k cases while the us has 1 mil +, although india has done 1 mil tests compared to 6mil. but still with their conditions of living I doubt that they have less than the US


----------



## LadyAlkaline

fuckpete said:


> I wonder how india thinks that it has only 42k cases while the us has 1 mil +, although india has done 1 mil tests compared to 6mil. but still with their conditions of living I doubt that they have less than the US


Yeah. They're packed in like sardines over there and they wipe their ass with their hand


----------



## thefirm

imagine how miserable is there to do hand to hand sales


----------



## thefirm

has anybody seen the deuce?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Indian population has built up such an immunity to overhwelming literal shit living conditions that they can handle anything even remotely contageous.



Shady's Fox said:


> Even bad times were fun times, don't put words in others mouths.


Seriously? I'm just quoting that here shady, I'm probably taking it the wrong way as well, but who's putting words in who's mouth now? 

I am hesitant as fuck about posting anything in the shrine exactly because of these reasons. Just reading all those threads breaks my heart in literal pieces, by the time I'm done reading all the replies I am broken and empty. I've refrained from writing anything in there so far because I never know what to say, I want to make sure I'm saying something good, now I'm putting words in someone's mouth?

I get your drift, but that's not what I meant with that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> the shrine


I dare not go in there....
Never have and maybe will not.
Today I must communicate with those of my ilk.
My brother is with all in the shrine and is a strong entity (and a looker if ya ask the ladies-they would cry just being around his ugly ass   
He's witty and will keep everyone entertained or bore them to *death.
Peace


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I want to play Minecraft to pass the time, but it gives me wicked fucking motion sickness


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Have you tried Dramamine or the bracelet that pushes a ball on your wrist?


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Have you tried Dramamine or the bracelet that pushes a ball on your wrist?


Yeah those pressure point wrist bands are amazing. Was the only thing that stopped my horrendous morning sickness.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it's the only thing that worked on the cruise ship for me.

It's crazy how effective those lil buggers are.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Have you tried Dramamine or the bracelet that pushes a ball on your wrist?


I haven't heard of those, but I'll definitely look into it. I am a bit prone to nausea so I tend to take a lot of ginger


----------



## Shady's Fox

Blowmonkey said:


> Indian population has built up such an immunity to overhwelming literal shit living conditions that they can handle anything even remotely contageous.
> 
> 
> Seriously? I'm just quoting that here shady, I'm probably taking it the wrong way as well, but who's putting words in who's mouth now?
> 
> I am hesitant as fuck about posting anything in the shrine exactly because of these reasons. Just reading all those threads breaks my heart in literal pieces, by the time I'm done reading all the replies I am broken and empty. I've refrained from writing anything in there so far because I never know what to say, I want to make sure I'm saying something good, now I'm putting words in someone's mouth?
> 
> I get your drift, but that's not what I meant with that.




We all die, that's life. Don't let these thoughts bother you, you have other things to worry about other than dead people. They're dead, they got out -- they were lucky, we? we are still here fightin' this GETTME OUT

sadka3g012i-39g12ui312g9j312clo

fuckin quarantine and you worry about a bunch of strangers? I CATCH YOUR DRIFT TOO, LEMME USE UR WORD IN DA RITE WAY, I CATCH IT MAN, YOU'RE A GOOD KID but you will get nowhere behavin' like this. If you know someone f2f then yeah, you are allowed to ''mourn'' but until that, you will add more useless thoughts to your head. A simple RIP is enough, you don't have to write award winnin books'.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

if one takes a bath in the Ganges you're immune, we should know that


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Indian is about cows and spicy food you know, do you adore cows? NO, YOU EAT THEM, how do you want to be saved? By eating cows instead of adoring them? No way

Have you ever listened to Ravi Shankar? No, so how do you expect immunity?


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> fuckin quarantine and you worry about a bunch of strangers? I CATCH YOUR DRIFT TOO, LEMME USE UR WORD IN DA RITE WAY, I CATCH IT MAN, YOU'RE A GOOD KID but you will get nowhere behavin' like this.


Oh you don't have to tell me I'll be going nowhere. Why would you even care telling me this? Are you worried, why do you care? lol



> If you know someone f2f then yeah, you are allowed to ''mourn'' but until that, you will add more useless thoughts to your head. A simple RIP is enough, you don't have to write award winnin books'.



I am not allowed to mourn someone I care about online? I don't know, that's not me. I have an offline real life friend here in the shrine too, couldn't even bump his topic, tried to several times but just couldn't. Probably would just be a bunch of useless thoughts to you.

Whatever, I just wanted to reply to that. Guess you're right, what does it matter what I write? Sounds terribly insincere though.

Dear Shady, thanks for your insight, I hope you, your gf and your 5 kids are well, I pray for them everyday.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This song just came up on my playlist and i got the fucking weirdest flashback to high school or college, IDK which one, but i was leaving a party by myself (probably got kicked out or just was dissatisfied), and had i got a sick feeling RN of being really, really drunk.

I keep replaying the song trying to pinpoint what this is. I feel like it's uncovering a blackout or bringing me back to a meaningful point in my life.

Anyway, classic i guess. I hate the chorus, i think it's cheesy, but the verses are good:


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Yeah it's the only thing that worked on the cruise ship for me.
> 
> It's crazy how effective those lil buggers are.



Yeah when I discovered the wrist pressure point trick, I don't think I have ever thrown up since, except one time I had the flu.  It works so well.  Just lay down and apply pressure, and nausea stops.



Shady's Fox said:


> We all die, that's life. Don't let these thoughts bother you, you have other things to worry about other than dead people. They're dead, they got out -- they were lucky, we? we are still here fightin' this GETTME OUT
> 
> sadka3g012i-39g12ui312g9j312clo
> 
> fuckin quarantine and you worry about a bunch of strangers? I CATCH YOUR DRIFT TOO, LEMME USE UR WORD IN DA RITE WAY, I CATCH IT MAN, YOU'RE A GOOD KID but you will get nowhere behavin' like this. If you know someone f2f then yeah, you are allowed to ''mourn'' but until that, you will add more useless thoughts to your head. A simple RIP is enough, you don't have to write award winnin books'.



That's kind of a douchy thing to say, dude.  A lot of people have Bluelight friends they may have never met, but still have relationships with.  I have lost some dear friends on here and I'm allowed to mourn them.  Don't tell people how they're allowed to mourn, it's a personal thing and none of anyone else's business.


----------



## Hylight

maybe is having a drug reaction to something . . . . like a bad reaction


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> This song just came up on my playlist and i got the fucking weirdest flashback to high school or college, IDK which one, but i was leaving a party by myself (probably got kicked out or just was dissatisfied), and had i got a sick feeling RN of being really, really drunk.
> 
> I keep replaying the song trying to pinpoint what this is. I feel like it's uncovering a blackout or bringing me back to a meaningful point in my life.
> 
> Anyway, classic i guess. I hate the chorus, i think it's cheesy, but the verses are good:



Funny how music can do that, kind of transporting you to a certain time or place in your life literally or emotionally or both.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My sister made cubed steak, mashed potatoes, peas and flour muffins. 

YALLLLL

THIS MF CUBED STEAK


FUCK YES


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah it doesn't happen often. I like it.

Now i can't stop listening to Dave Matthew's Band and getting emotional.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah it doesn't happen often. I like it.
> 
> Now i can't stop listening to Dave Matthew's Band and getting emotional.



I never really got into them for some reason. There's definitely all these particular tracks/albums that take me back. Playing guitar in my room as a kid will forever be associated with Red Hot Chili Peppers's Californication album. Hey Ya by Outkast when I was rolling balls with my friends under the biggest screen in the world at a mall in Beijing around 18. Take A Walk on the Wild Side by Lou Reed was the track playing on repeat when I got really high from Heroin the first time. I'm sure there are a million more.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah, i mean in that regard that goes for myself as well. But what i mean is, feeling as emotional as i do now, is very rare.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro, i cried listening to music tonight. Not sobbing and making noises, but tears were present.

I'm going to try and sleep and get in touch before.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Yeah, i mean in that regard that goes for myself as well. But what i mean is, feeling as emotional as i do now, is very rare.



Right on, not always a bad thing. Emotion is a funny thing. I think sometimes you have to allow yourself to feel them or recognize them anyway. You won't be able to grow emotionally if you don't allow yourself to feel them ime.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Right on, not always a bad thing. Emotion is a funny thing. I think sometimes you have to allow yourself to feel them or recognize them anyway. You won't be able to grow emotionally if you don't allow your



No it's not bad at all man.

And i do like when i get emotional. Its like.. "FUCK YES FINALLY" like am orgasm.

Any way, goodnight.

Going to relax on the feeling.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> No it's not bad at all man.
> 
> And i do like when i get emotional. Its like.. "FUCK YES FINALLY" like am orgasm.
> 
> Any way, goodnight.
> 
> Going to relax on the feeling.



night dude, it's 3am here, heading that way myself, ttyl. Enjoy your little glow.


----------



## MemphisX3

Who is trying to lift these weights and get swoll up with me?


----------



## Xorkoth

Do you guys know why North Koreans draw the straightest lines?













































It's because they have the Supreme Ruler


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> This song just came up on my playlist and i got the fucking weirdest flashback to high school or college, IDK which one, but i was leaving a party by myself (probably got kicked out or just was dissatisfied), and had i got a sick feeling RN of being really, really drunk.
> 
> I keep replaying the song trying to pinpoint what this is. I feel like it's uncovering a blackout or bringing me back to a meaningful point in my life.
> 
> Anyway, classic i guess. I hate the chorus, i think it's cheesy, but the verses are good:



kid cudi is synonymous with my two years of college. Nostalgia


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Night you fat tittied bitches


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> fat tittied bitches


FAPFAPFAP


----------



## schizopath

FUCK GETTING RESIDENT EVIL 3 THIS MONTH. TOO MANY BILLS AND FINES CAUSE I MOVED TO THIS NEW APARTMENT, IM GETTING IT NEXT MONTH.


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> Who is trying to lift these weights and get swoll up with me?


MTM, HIT THEM WITH DA HEAT!


----------



## schizopath

I remember listening to this song on the 6th grade


----------



## schizopath

I didnt get any valuable loot in runescape for lets say 20 hours and now I got the two absolute best in space of 15 minutes?

BRUTAL JIZZING


----------



## thefirm

Xorkoth said:


> Do you guys know why North Koreans draw the straightest lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because they have the Supreme Ruler


is he dead or nah?


----------



## mal3volent

Looks like nah


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> BRUTAL JIZZING


----------



## schizopath

Yes? *YES!*


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Yes? *YES!*


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Yes? *YES!*


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> Yes? *YES!*


----------



## schizopath

OPERATION ANAL DESTRUCTION 2020 COMMENCES


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wonder if ill be off probation during page 1,000.


----------



## Xorkoth

It will probably take until at least June for page 1000.


----------



## mal3volent

schizopath said:


> OPERATION ANAL DESTRUCTION 2020 COMMENCES


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

While moderating my dosage, i plan on performing my BL duties and contributing to TL after every wank sesh.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> I wonder if ill be off probation during page 1,000.



I'll lock the thread on page 999 if you aren't here


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thanks man - i did the math and looks like ill be high on page 1,000 so all good.


----------



## Xorkoth

Man I feel great this morning.  Love the morning after doing phenibut the day before.  Hoping the meth I ordered arrives today, it likely won't but it could.


----------



## schizopath

XORK FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## thefirm

did any of you get on zoloft or any similar snri? seriously consider it  bc the tramadol always makes such a huge difference in my mood and drive I'm thinking that I may have an imbalance on the brain's chemical levels


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Big tittied bitches


----------



## LadyAlkaline

thefirm said:


> did any of you get on zoloft or any similar snri? seriously consider it  bc the tramadol always makes such a huge difference in my mood and drive I'm thinking that I may have an imbalance on the brain's chemical levels


Is tramadol an SNRI? Because it literally evaporates my depression


----------



## MrsGamp

Hey. Am in shock because of my own idiocy ....


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Big tittied bitches


Yes


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> XORK FOR PRESIDENT



Thanks but nah, being president sounds like it would suck balls.



LadyAlkaline said:


> Is tramadol an SNRI? Because it literally evaporates my depression



Yes, plus it's also an opiate.



MrsGamp said:


> Hey. Am in shock because of my own idiocy ....



What happened?  I felt the same on Friday night when I woke up in an ambulance.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> What happened?  I felt the same on Friday night when I woke up in an ambulance.


You woke up in an ambulance? You ok?


----------



## schizopath

I treat myself the proper way
Not with what I want but with what I deserve
Today it was bupre
Like most days
Everything makes sense because nothing makes sense
Do you feel me?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> You woke up in an ambulance? You ok?



Yeah, I did too much GHB and fell asleep on the bathroom floor and my girlfriend found me and couldn't wake me up and thought I may have overdosed on opiates, so she called 911.  Took me to the ER, an hour later I was feeling great and asked to be discharged.  Scared all my friends and especially my girlfriend, and myself too.  Sucks because I would have just woken up and been fine, but I certainly can't blame my girl, she did the right thing.  I don't do opiates anymore but I did relapse last year and only quit a month and a half ago so it was totally the logical place for her to go.  Thank god I have health insurance or I'd be fucked now.

Majestic amounts of stupidity.


----------



## MrsGamp

Xorkoth said:


> Thanks but nah, being president sounds like it would suck balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, plus it's also an opiate.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?  I felt the same on Friday night when I woke up in an ambulance.


Sorry to hear that! 
Nah, I'm only in shock because of horrendous experience with ex-BF. I don't know where to start ... but crux of it is this:
I caught him out in really dark, mean, calculated lie. 
Context: His violence has put me in hospital twice. Relationship ended because of terrible assault during which I hit him in head with rubber hammer becaus he had been choking me as well as hitting me...it ended in me getting smashed knee (I tried to escape from 3rd storey window) and assault conviction for him. 
Lonely and desperate (I guess)  I started seeing him again 2 months ago despite restraining order etc....
He was all talk about "I'm trying to be a better man" etc, but told me all the same that I had broken his nose when I hit him with hammer. I believed him. There was therefore meant to be a mood of "we both have our wounds".

Couple of days ago I went to visit. At 4am he suddenly threw massive shit fit for no reason. Blamed every thing on me. He'd "taken the rap" for my violence. He only "throttled me a little bit" because I was hitting HIM. Defending myself with hammer was unnecessary....

Was so shocked by this preposterous outburst that I actually asked for his forgiveness and cried ... He put me out .. I even begged to be let back in!  But he wouldn't stop his histrionics so eventually I did leave.

Punchline: I get home and look at my email. There's a letter from my lawyer concerning criminal compo claim I put in for about 6 months ago, because of broken knee. I'd put it on hold because I didn't want ex to have even more hassle ..  
Anyway attached is police report. In this report it says that in self defense I hit him, and he got two "lacerations to his scalp". NO BROKEN FUCKEN NOSE.
Maybe it seems weird thatI should be so broken hearted and angry about the bullshit concerning how I "broke his nose".
It seems so dark though. He's been telling me about how I broke his nose very convincingly ever since we got back together. 

I don't know what to do with my anger and hurt. I'm probably going to call up Lifeline in a minute. I have no friends, no-one but him. And now not even him.


----------



## schizopath

Like I told you last time. Dont just walk away from him, run. Schizophrenia might make you think that you deserve that but you dont.


----------



## MrsGamp

schizopath said:


> Like I told you last time. Dont just walk away from him, run. Schizophrenia might make you think that you deserve that but you dont.


I don't have schizophrenia. If it matters...but thanks.
One shitty thing is that he owes me money too.
And still has the remote control device to the security gate at my place...,


----------



## schizopath

I understand why you fear him. Take a male friend and ask all of them back. You physical and mental is more important than him and yes he will propably come back to your house if you dont either get that device back or reprogram it. Luckily its only money though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Bro, i cried listening to music tonight. Not sobbing and making noises, but tears were present.
> 
> I'm going to try and sleep and get in touch before.


*ooh total sad dad material

do you need a shoulder to cry on, perhaps a handjob to get over your troubles?  *

<-- WET


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Pretty sure i got 100% bad FTR but i do have emotions


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> OPERATION ANAL DESTRUCTION 2020 COMMENCES


schizo knows what I was doing last night

lul


----------



## schizopath

I dont and my name is The Answer, Madness.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah, I did too much GHB and fell asleep on the bathroom floor and my girlfriend found me and couldn't wake me up and thought I may have overdosed on opiates, so she called 911.  Took me to the ER, an hour later I was feeling great and asked to be discharged.  Scared all my friends and especially my girlfriend, and myself too.  Sucks because I would have just woken up and been fine, but I certainly can't blame my girl, she did the right thing.  I don't do opiates anymore but I did relapse last year and only quit a month and a half ago so it was totally the logical place for her to go.  Thank god I have health insurance or I'd be fucked now.
> 
> Majestic amounts of stupidity.


you gonna get the covid-19 bro esp if you were in the ER

if you use large dose g you gotta tell people what you're doing


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HALP

i need *halp*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I know it's like every day I come in here and my life's a shit show... *I can't help it*


----------



## mal3volent

Just got my TRUMP CASH oh fuck yeah


----------



## 6am-64-14m

FTW... all we need is mo trump-bumps!
Where the hell was I going with this...?
Can I just get my UI, plz?
Shit by the time it shows up it'll be a couple Gs at least. Building da stacks for when pretzel steps back. 
Gonna be _ridin_' and with a brand new license to fuck up. LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Just got my TRUMP CASH oh fuck yeah


it feels good doesn't it


----------



## Xorkoth

MrsGamp said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> Nah, I'm only in shock because of horrendous experience with ex-BF. I don't know where to start ... but crux of it is this:
> I caught him out in really dark, mean, calculated lie.
> Context: His violence has put me in hospital twice. Relationship ended because of terrible assault during which I hit him in head with rubber hammer becaus he had been choking me as well as hitting me...it ended in me getting smashed knee (I tried to escape from 3rd storey window) and assault conviction for him.
> Lonely and desperate (I guess)  I started seeing him again 2 months ago despite restraining order etc....
> He was all talk about "I'm trying to be a better man" etc, but told me all the same that I had broken his nose when I hit him with hammer. I believed him. There was therefore meant to be a mood of "we both have our wounds".
> 
> Couple of days ago I went to visit. At 4am he suddenly threw massive shit fit for no reason. Blamed every thing on me. He'd "taken the rap" for my violence. He only "throttled me a little bit" because I was hitting HIM. Defending myself with hammer was unnecessary....
> 
> Was so shocked by this preposterous outburst that I actually asked for his forgiveness and cried ... He put me out .. I even begged to be let back in!  But he wouldn't stop his histrionics so eventually I did leave.
> 
> Punchline: I get home and look at my email. There's a letter from my lawyer concerning criminal compo claim I put in for about 6 months ago, because of broken knee. I'd put it on hold because I didn't want ex to have even more hassle ..
> Anyway attached is police report. In this report it says that in self defense I hit him, and he got two "lacerations to his scalp". NO BROKEN FUCKEN NOSE.
> Maybe it seems weird thatI should be so broken hearted and angry about the bullshit concerning how I "broke his nose".
> It seems so dark though. He's been telling me about how I broke his nose very convincingly ever since we got back together.
> 
> I don't know what to do with my anger and hurt. I'm probably going to call up Lifeline in a minute. I have no friends, no-one but him. And now not even him.



You - seriously - need to get away from this guy as fast as you possibly can.  It is only a matter of time before he hurts or kills you.  You deserve better than that, no one deserves abuse.  ❤ Guy is a classic abuser, trying to manipulatte you into thinking it was your fault.  It's disgusting, there is no sort of behavior I have less respect for than violent, manipulative abusers.



Captain.Heroin said:


> you gonna get the covid-19 bro esp if you were in the ER
> 
> if you use large dose g you gotta tell people what you're doing



There was hardly anyone there, it was dead, I just saw 3 doctors and the EMTs.  I highly doubt it, there have only been like 200 cases in my county and 4 deaths.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

I need sapport

I am making bad decisions because I hate myself... and I know the simplest solution is to STFU, love myself, probably jerk one out but that doesn't excite SATAN within me.

So I keep feeding SATAN drugs and marijuana and shatter and I drank a lot of beer last night and I'm SCREAMING IN PAIN.  I can't deal with this.  ALCOHOL IS LIKE NOT WHAT MY BRAIN DESERVES.  I WANT MY BENZOS.  Which phD do I need to suck off?  JFC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Just got my TRUMP CASH oh fuck yeah


wanna make some more $$ my bbc needs to FUCC

*SMOOCH*



you might think that's crass but I hear that's the line when DWE fell for JAMAL.


----------



## thefirm

@LadyAlkaline yeah same for me with the trams, the opioid part is weak, just a little taste so to speak, I get so much motivation and energy from it, that's why I prefer it over any other substance.

had effexor in the past but it was really strange, a hint of tramadol, but clenched jaw and some mini palpitations so if the other snri are like that, no thx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cALCULATING inpUTvALues






STANDBY FOR CALIBRatiON


----------



## thefirm

finally saw a dentist today, cut up my abcess, I spat so much blood, never spat that much blood ever, was put on some more antibiotics, gonna find another place for an extraction since they don't consider it an emergency anymore so gonna wait till 15 may so the state of emergency becomes state of alert


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thefirm said:


> finally saw a dentist today, cut up my abcess, I spat so much blood, never spat that much blood ever, was put on some more antibiotics, gonna find another place for an extraction since they don't consider it an emergency anymore so gonna wait till 15 may so the state of emergency becomes state of alert


sounds like you need @mal3volent 's help more than me imo



hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Chilling on the stash; saving money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Chilling on the stash; saving money.


oh I love a sober sad dad

that's like the hottest

yea u just gettin them boredom erections i can help

lol... madness I need to get out so bad i HATE THIS and it WON'T END and it NEEDS TO the DEMS ARE RUINING MY LIFEeee the CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I get out just about every day between work and drug tests. Thankfully.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

thefirm said:


> finally saw a dentist today, cut up my abcess, I spat so much blood, never spat that much blood ever, was put on some more antibiotics, gonna find another place for an extraction since they don't consider it an emergency anymore so gonna wait till 15 may so the state of emergency becomes state of alert


Keep your mouth clean! Swish with warm salt water every time you eat and every 3-4 hours. It will help with the pain also. Dental infections are bad news!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah, I did too much GHB and fell asleep on the bathroom floor and my girlfriend found me and couldn't wake me up and thought I may have overdosed on opiates, so she called 911.  Took me to the ER, an hour later I was feeling great and asked to be discharged.  Scared all my friends and especially my girlfriend, and myself too.  Sucks because I would have just woken up and been fine, but I certainly can't blame my girl, she did the right thing.  I don't do opiates anymore but I did relapse last year and only quit a month and a half ago so it was totally the logical place for her to go.  Thank god I have health insurance or I'd be fucked now.
> 
> Majestic amounts of stupidity.


I'm glad you are ok! Definitely the right thing to do on her part. Maybe let someone know when you're doing lots of drugs?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Reminds me of when i OD'ed on kpins in high school.

It's the first time i realized my girl friend loved me. She was the one who got me to the hospital, and when i woke up and was standing there holding my hand crying. She wasn't even mad, just scared.


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> Keep your mouth clean! Swish with warm salt water every time you eat and every 3-4 hours. It will help with the pain also. Dental infections are bad news!



Yes definitely, regular salt water swishing helps a lot with any sort of mouth infections.



LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm glad you are ok! Definitely the right thing to do on her part. Maybe let someone know when you're doing lots of drugs?



Yes, duly noted. 



madness00 said:


> Reminds me of when i OD'ed on kpins in high school.
> 
> It's the first time i realized my girl friend loved me. She was the one who got me to the hospital, and when i woke up and was standing there holding my hand crying. She wasn't even mad, just scared.



My girlfriend wasn't mad either, just scared.  She's a saint.  ❤  Since then she's been extra lovey because she's feeling thankful that I'm alive.


----------



## BK38

My little French town's real pretty today and like 30 degrees C!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I get out just about every day between work and drug tests. Thankfully.


that's hot


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yesterday it was. Yesterday it was in the 70's, today high 60's.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My little French town's real pretty today and like 30 degrees C!


YOU ARE NOT OBSERVING STRICT KNOCK OUT POLICIES

DEMOCRATIC PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF MACRON WAS SUPPOSED TO WELD YOU INSIDE YOUR BUILDING

PLEASE STAND BY WHILE THE DEEP STATE ASSISTS YOUR QUARANTINE EFFORTS...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yesterday it was. Yesterday it was in the 70's, today high 60's.


it's like 80-90's here and I'm going stir crazy

I hope our governor dies of COVID


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Today i wore a large pea coat over a wife beater, and sweatpants with decaying nike airforce 1's.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's like 80-90's here and I'm going stir crazy
> 
> *I hope our governor dies of COVID*


if only


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 and @mal3volent 

I have a wicked boner

I fucked COVID-19 last night (best code word for a bro ever btw)

and I shared my ice cream w/ him and was like "regular food, drugs, whatever that's come and go shit ICE CREAM IS ALL MINE and THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU" he got a real kick outta that one.  

and he was all loving on me too like LURVES me.  I don't care if it's fake I can deal with the fakeness it's just nice to feel loved.  Fuck. 

He gonna come over tonight probably... and get FUCKED some more... I can't wait I Need to FUCK


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Today i wore a large pea coat over a wife beater, and sweatpants with decaying nike airforce 1's.



CH just came


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> if only


lol for real right

AT LEAST TRUMP GAVE ME $1200

my governor is being a douche


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Today i wore a large pea coat over a wife beater, and sweatpants with decaying nike airforce 1's.


...PICS???


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't understand how CH can do so many drugs, get laid so often, and be on BL so often, meanwhile feeding himself and going to the bathroom.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...PICS???



Ok give me a second


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 and @mal3volent
> 
> I have a wicked boner
> 
> I fucked COVID-19 last night (best code word for a bro ever btw)
> 
> and I shared my ice cream w/ him and was like "regular food, drugs, whatever that's come and go shit ICE CREAM IS ALL MINE and THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU" he got a real kick outta that one.
> 
> and he was all loving on me too like LURVES me.  I don't care if it's fake I can deal with the fakeness it's just nice to feel loved.  Fuck.
> 
> He gonna come over tonight probably... and get FUCKED some more... I can't wait I Need to FUCK



You have to be the horniest motherfucker I know.  

Well more accurately you're a fatherfucker.


----------



## schizopath

If only this was my seventh thousand post


----------



## Xorkoth

Bish it is


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 and @mal3volent
> 
> I have a wicked boner
> 
> I fucked COVID-19 last night (best code word for a bro ever btw)
> 
> and I shared my ice cream w/ him and was like "regular food, drugs, whatever that's come and go shit ICE CREAM IS ALL MINE and THAT'S HOW YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU" he got a real kick outta that one.
> 
> and he was all loving on me too like LURVES me.  I don't care if it's fake I can deal with the fakeness it's just nice to feel loved.  Fuck.
> 
> He gonna come over tonight probably... and get FUCKED some more... I can't wait I Need to FUCK


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

feelings intensify


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

The erotic art of the enema
					

Mel Brooks was once on Michael Parkinson’s chat show sometime in the early 1980s where he described the opening scenes to his proposed next movie. Brooks explained he wanted his film to begin like Stanley Kubrick’s 2001: A Space Odyssey—but instead of apes he wanted to show a neanderthal...




					dangerousminds.net


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...PICS???


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


>


Bitch wtf do u live jail?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I need a drain in my floor Pronto! Shit I could just pressure wash that whole mother fucker


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> Bitch wtf do u live jail?



Lol.

Do i live jail, you so elegantly ask?

No, i live in a house with a bunch of black guys so you're close.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I don't understand how CH can do so many drugs, get laid so often, and be on BL so often, meanwhile feeding himself and going to the bathroom.


1) you can BL while they use the bathroom
2) you can BL while you use the bathroom
3) food and sleep are for the weak
4) you can do the drugs while having the sex

multitasking my friend


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> You have to be the horniest motherfucker I know.
> 
> Well more accurately you're a fatherfucker.


ttytt I haven't bust in 2 days *I can't even cum from jerking it off it seems banal, boring, lame, waste of time, and I get pent up/psychologically changed from not getting off *so he's coming over again tonight I'm sure cuz he sendin me *emjois *when I'm like "let me up in that again" yeaaa

oshiiit

and yes I have been w/ a father DO NOT JUDGE ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


>


omg

jose

you know me sow ell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


>


oh my god that's so hot

def have some material to think about when I nut tonight

sometimes u need something extra to push U over the edge shiiiit

fuck and I have to NOT CUM for like... oh god 9 hours ... this is gonna be so difficult

xorkoth is like "u so horny" I KNOW I EVEN FUCKED ON HEROIN LIKE I STILL HAD A SEX DRIVE... ON HEROIN... THAT SHOULD TELL YOU SOMETHING fuck

*the deep state wants us all to get covid19

or they would give me my mental health meds and it'd slow my sex roll*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

not only have I been w/ a dad i've been with two other married men (yes the dad was married too)

idc if i'm the other man I'm not doing anything wrong

scratch that make it 4 total

IF YOU HAVE NOT PLAYED WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN.HEROINE YOU ARE MISSING OUT

DEAD LINE TOMORROW

fuck it's going to be cinco de mayo and I am running out of beer

THE STORE IS GOING TO BE SO SLAMMED AND COVID LADEN

sigh

I didn't plan this month out well

brb playing w/ boner because at least that makes me smile AND FEEL SOMETHING *the feels*

fuck madness00's bulge tho

fuckkk

I'm gonna go roll around in bed and touch myself for a minute


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Xorkoth said:


> I have less respect for than violent, manipulative abusers.


atm
gotta lot of sh** gong on but this caught my eye a couple hours ago.
Love this
love
this is something i _know, feel, trust, believe_, etc.
i am guilty of manipulation since childhood. as  got older i came to understand balance and whatnot... a reckoning if one will. i will manipulate the hell out of a situation to make it comfortable for I to fit and remain healthy > this translates to protecting home, wife, cats the whole atmosphere needs to remain healthy and sustainable... if something mis-fires a reassessment is executed and some fine tuning may have to be performed.
guess what i am saying is that my actions are mostly pre-planned f  but must equate to life.
yeah death... fuck off.
i got ya number, biaaaaacchhhh.
lol
one love

edit:
OT; violent and manipulative perhaps but not abusive.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have a huge boner for death like a deathgasm... it's what hitting that high dose iv dmt feels like at least

even better if you get the IV fentanyl+midazolam anesthetization that shit is like a living death and it's so beautiful feeling

oh fuck I gotta go doggos my boner is growing stir crazy


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Man I rarely get a boner anymore unless I am in close proximity to a desirable target. Tired of jackin off.... 
Hey, what the hells going to happen tomorrow?
I seriously am curious.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> CINCO DE MAYO


police will be bz in my city. my latino brothers thro down big time and they ain't gonna give a single fuck about social distancing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's why I got all my partying done BEFORE and I'm going to wait like A MONTH for the fall out

and if this is the reason they WON'T open beaches this summer I'm going to fucking lose it YOU CANNOT STEAL A WHOLE YEAR OF MY LIFE FOR 1200 YOU SICK FUCKSSSSSS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

the cure is worse than the memes


----------



## schizopath

Ì currently have 3€+ on my bank account. Think Im gonna spend it on some movie and watch it tonight.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Ì currently have 3€+ on my bank account. Think Im gonna spend it on some movie and watch it tonight.



Maybe I can save you a little dough and you can probably find something decent on https://www.putlockers.cr/  ?


----------



## schizopath

Thanks for the site. Im gonna bookmark it, but its gotta be on ps4 since thats ahead my bed. I really dont mind spending 3€ on some luxury shit cause to me it proves that Im still not that much of an junkie.


----------



## schizopath

Oh wow, The Mandalorian was on that site. FUCK YES!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Have successfully teleported and resized to move into my new home with budah and bobo


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Maybe I can save you a little dough and you can probably find something decent on https://www.putlockers.cr/  ?


stargirl lol ♡♡


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> stargirl lol ♡♡



Wut? Me confusion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OPERATION LOCKDOWN BONERS SUCCESS

Sad dads across America getting hornier and enlisting CPT services

Making more $ from that isolation sadness and he got his covid $$ 

BE PREPARED TO DO A WHOLE LOT OF NOTHING... ERECTION ON STANDBY.  BEER IN THE GUT.  PSYCHEDELIC MINDSET ACTIVATED.  LUBE ON MY DICK.   THE DOOM PUSSY IS CUMMING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Do i live jail, you so elegantly ask?
> 
> No, i live in a house with a bunch of black guys so you're close.


Oh wow

Thats hot do you see a lot of BBC


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> police will be bz in my city. my latino brothers thro down big time and they ain't gonna give a single fuck about social distancing.


Southside of Milw be going ham on May 5, they park their cars in the middle of the street and throw down on the Blvd. 

I had to buy dope off them boys last year after work, 'cause I wasnt making it to the north side anytime soon.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> ttytt I haven't bust in 2 days *I can't even cum from jerking it off it seems banal, boring, lame, waste of time, and I get pent up/psychologically changed from not getting off *so he's coming over again tonight I'm sure cuz he sendin me *emjois *when I'm like "let me up in that again" yeaaa
> 
> oshiiit
> 
> and yes I have been w/ a father DO NOT JUDGE ME



Okay regarding my recent username suggestion in another thread... I think you need to make an alt named FuriousMasturbation, cap


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh wow
> 
> Thats hot do you see a lot of BBC



Not yet.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Southside of Milw be going ham on May 5, they park their cars in the middle of the street and throw down on the Blvd.
> 
> I had to buy dope off them boys last year after work, 'cause I wasnt making it to the north side anytime soon.


it's a fun day here. people just having a good time.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> MTM, HIT THEM WITH DA HEAT!


I fuck with them buffet boys


----------



## MemphisX3

Had to trim my own beard today and fucked it up so I had to shave it all off. 

I look ridiculous


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Ì currently have 3€+ on my bank account. Think Im gonna spend it on some movie and watch it tonight.



spend money on movies in torrent times?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Isn't it crazy how unique everyone is?

It's fun to get to know a lot of random ass people, and learn their story, their values, try to see things in their perspective. 

That hard part is following through and _actually _getting to know them, as opposed to just knowing how they operate.

How we "operate" is basic shit. 

When i was younger, i just wanted to figure people out. For the fuck of it. For my advantage.

But now i genuinely want to find the _why _behind this. 

Shit, dudes, i barley know myself! Do i even know my parents and sister? I _think _i do.. 

My point is, it's fucking _stupid _when people don't listen to you, and fill in your narrative with their stories.

It's fucking _stupid_, dudes.

BUT.. let that be to your advantage. _Let them fill you in_  

Because who truly gives a fuck what they see in you?

Better they think they know than they actually know. "They" being outsiders.

Otherwise, my friends, please share with honesty, ask questions, and let's get fucking_ zonked out._


----------



## jose ribas da silva

madness00 said:


> Isn't it crazy how unique everyone is?
> 
> It's fun to get to know a lot of random ass people, and learn their story, their values, try to see things in their perspective.
> 
> That hard part is following through and _actually _getting to know them, as opposed to just knowing how they operate.
> 
> How we "operate" is basic shit.
> 
> When i was younger, i just wanted to figure people out. For the fuck of it. For my advantage.
> 
> But now i genuinely want to find the _why _behind this.
> 
> Shit, dudes, i barley know myself! Do i even know my parents and sister? I _think _i do..
> 
> My point is, it's fucking _stupid _when people don't listen to you, and fill in your narrative with their stories.
> 
> It's fucking _stupid_, dudes.
> 
> BUT.. let that be to your advantage. _Let them fill you in_
> 
> Because who truly gives a fuck what they see in you?
> 
> Better they think they know than they actually know. "They" being outsiders.
> 
> Otherwise, my friends, please share with honesty, ask questions, and let's get fucking_ zonked out._



To know yourself, in order to really be able to do so and also to know the others, you must know how society, how biology, and how human interactions are established and how they relate to one another, which is a complex task to be accomplished... that's why most people does not know nothing about anything and, incredibly, they are happy, because ignorance is a bless


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> To know yourself, in order to really be able to do so and also to know the others, you must know how society, how biology, and how human interactions are established and how they relate to one another, which is a complex task to be accomplished... that's why most people does not know nothing about anything and, incredibly, they are happy, because ignorance is a bless



if you want to know the reasons behind certain highlighted behaviors harbored by some particular humans, just look at their childhood.. that's where the peculiarities are acquired


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't really care to pry into people's childhoods. When i was younger maybe. But now I'm all live and let live. I know ill never truly understand everyone, and that's okay with me.


----------



## Xorkoth

All you can ever truly understand, hopefully, is yourself.  But it is rewarding to attempt to understand other people, to try to imagine what it's like to be them, to be in their shoes.  Empathy is a beautiful gift, even when it's a curse.



MemphisX3 said:


> Had to trim my own beard today and fucked it up so I had to shave it all off.
> 
> I look ridiculous



I trimmed my own beard today too, but I did a good job of it if I do say so myself.  But then, I always trim my own beard, never had anyone else do it except my girlfriend a few times.


----------



## Erich Generic

manscaping millenials


----------



## thujone

hard liquor cures morning wood


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Wut? Me confusion



♡


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Otherwise, my friends, please share with honesty, ask questions


How big is ur dick? How much to take you from behind?


jose ribas da silva said:


> if you want to know the reasons behind certain highlighted behaviors harbored by some particular humans, just look at their childhood.. that's where the peculiarities are acquired


This is mostly true based on what I've learned through the class I'm currently taking.


----------



## MemphisX3

This song reminds me of my ex....


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> How big is ur dick? How much to take you from behind?
> 
> This is mostly true based on what I've learned through the class I'm currently taking.


What the fuck did I walk into


----------



## MemphisX3

You got dem big ass hips































Gyooooooood dayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


>


Yooooooooo, you need new shoes


----------



## MemphisX3

jose ribas da silva said:


> if you want to know the reasons behind certain highlighted behaviors harbored by some particular humans, just look at their childhood.. that's where the peculiarities are acquired


Oh shit. We on some deep introspective shit tonight. 


Noice


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

jose ribas da silva said:


> if you want to know the reasons behind certain highlighted behaviors harbored by some particular humans, just look at their childhood.. that's where the peculiarities are acquired


Honestly once you're pretty good and noticing and processing said peculiarities you can figure out their childhood pretty easy.

I like to think I'm top notch at figuring people out (except women I become involved with....most women actually. They cant even figure themselves out so it's an exercise in futility). When I cant figure someone out or they do something that completely contradicts my earlier assessment and I cant figure out why; it drives me insane. Like obsessive thinking type shit. Most of the time its trust, lust, or love blinding me.

I haven't spoken to my ex in over a year and I still obsessively over analyze her behaviors and try to figure out the dishonesty in certain things. 

For being so stupid that girl knew how to mind fuck someone. But then again it's not hard to mind fuck someone when you're giving them the genital business.


----------



## MemphisX3

I hope she's doing well.


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> spend money on movies in torrent times?


My best friend laughs at me for the same reason but tbh sometimes I just wanna treat myself with something nice and thats it.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> My best friend laughs at me for the same reason but tbh sometimes I just wanna treat myself with something nice and thats it.


TREAT YO SELF


----------



## schizopath

Slept better than usually on bupre. 

*praised be all c+ cups!*


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Slept better than usually on bupre.
> 
> *praised be all c+ cups!*


You talking about titties?


----------



## schizopath

Yes. Love em big tits.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Yes. Love em big tits.


Meh, big or small makes no difference to me.

Hips, thighs, and ass is where it's at.


----------



## schizopath

It doesnt make a real difference. Big tits are just something fun to watch at and play with given the chance.

You been a Pouya fan for a long?


----------



## Xorkoth

I prefer a nice C cup myself.  And hips and ass.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> It doesnt make a real difference. Big tits are just something fun to watch at.
> 
> You been a Pouya fan for a long?


I remember his "get buck" video when it first came out and thought it was super good (even though the title of the song and his entire flow is bitten from memphis) but then I didnt hear anything about him. 

I found "void" a little over a year ago and then got into fat nick.....they led me to suicide boys who I fuck with hard (even though their entire style, content, and flow is all bitten from memphis)......

I fuck with shakewell too


----------



## MemphisX3

Xorkoth said:


> I prefer a nice C cup myself.  And hips and ass.


Fo sho


----------



## MemphisX3

I like peeps verse in this one...


----------



## schizopath

Thats a good song. I love the beat on that song hard.

All of those artists are really good. $B the absolute goat though.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Thats a good song. I love the beat on that song hard.
> 
> All of those artists are really good. $B the absolute goat though.


No they are the red headed step great grandchildren of the REAL goats....that being all underground memphis artists.

Suicide boys were doing rock music before they decided to adopt the persona and style they have now which is just an evolved bastardized version of 90s memphis rap.


----------



## MemphisX3

They have probably paid paul, juicy and others a small fortune in sampling rights


----------



## MemphisX3

They both had A1 verses on this


----------



## MemphisX3

Taylor made to the bone every time you see me


----------



## MemphisX3

Seeking some knowledge
Southwest COMMURNITY college


----------



## schizopath

MemphisX3 said:


> No they are the red headed step great grandchildren of the REAL goats....that being all underground memphis artists.
> 
> Suicide boys were doing rock music before they decided to adopt the persona and style they have now which is just an evolved bastardized version of 90s memphis rap.


Youre propably right. I must admit that my knowledge about memphis is lacking for the most part.

They did. Scrims beat are just so talented that its hard not to sound really good on them.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Youre propably right. I must admit that my knowledge about memphis is lacking for the most part.
> 
> They did. Scrims beat are just so talented that its hard not to sound really good on them.


They are legit talented af. I dig what they do.


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> Youre propably right. I must admit that my knowledge about memphis is lacking for the most part.
> 
> They did. Scrims beat are just so talented that its hard not to sound really good on them.


How old are you?


----------



## schizopath

I agree. Both of them have pretty high basic skill level but sometimes they just go all in and straight up use the mic as a tool for a murder.

Im 25 and from north Europe. Growing up it was mostly Linkin Park and Korn and Slipknot.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

This is one of the hardest beats ever produced by dj paul and juicy j.


----------



## schizopath

If theres a downside for my opiate use its that it makes me stutter a little. Not as bad as I did as a child but it still effects my speech a little.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Shady's Fox

yoooo

hahaaaaa

ma junkieeezzz

what's crackin niggas


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

it's 4:00 am. i made coffee, drank coffee, showered and shaved, ate a doughnut, threw in some laundry and now there is absolutely nothing to do the rest of the day cuzza lockdown shit.


----------



## Shady's Fox

It's 4AM and the sky still don't have any stars

don't make promises if you can't hold'em


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> ♡



Yeah, I've never watched that, but if it's your thing I'm happy you found it in there


----------



## schizopath

Thanks once more for that site. I can gold farm money while watching The Mandalorian now


----------



## schizopath

THEY SEE ME ROLLIN
THEY HATIN
PATROLLIN AND
TRYIN TO CATCH ME RIDIN DIRTY


----------



## thefirm

has anyone tried modafinil ??? I feel such an unproductive piece of shit, I know, I know, even if I would be productive still a POS buuuuut, modafinil??? and please no "who r u?", "go outside" "you'll learn kid"  responses by shady


----------



## BK38

thefirm said:


> has anyone tried modafinil ??? I feel such an unproductive piece of shit, I know, I know, even if I would be productive still a POS buuuuut, modafinil??? and please no "who r u?", "go outside" "you'll learn kid"  responses by shady



I'm sure there are threads in "Other Drugs" or elsewhere that will help with your question. I've personally never tried it, but you might check out this link with some info and some experiences with Modafinil: https://www.erowid.org/smarts/modafinil/


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> niggas


Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely? 

If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.

It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around. 

I'm not speaking just about you. 

What nationality are you?!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely?
> 
> If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.
> 
> It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around.
> 
> I'm not speaking just about you.
> 
> What nationality are you?!


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> has anyone tried modafinil ??? I feel such an unproductive piece of shit, I know, I know, even if I would be productive still a POS buuuuut, modafinil??? and please no "who r u?", "go outside" "you'll learn kid"  responses by shady


Nah but I really want to try it out. 


Unproductive?!?! I thought it was a sort of amp nutropic


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady.


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


>


I keep forgetting you never made it out of middle school and odds are you can only read 60% of my posts. My apologies


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely?
> 
> If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.
> 
> It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around.
> 
> I'm not speaking just about you.
> 
> What nationality are you?!



Nigga please


----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> I keep forgetting you never made it out of middle school and odds are you can only read 60% of my posts. My apologies


----------



## Jabberwocky

thefirm said:


> has anyone tried modafinil ??? I feel such an unproductive piece of shit, I know, I know, even if I would be productive still a POS buuuuut, modafinil??? and please no "who r u?", "go outside" "you'll learn kid"  responses by shady


I would recommend tyrosine therapy along with magnesium and lowering caffeine you would also need a 5htp pill


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Nigga please


Smh


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely?
> 
> If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.
> 
> It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around.
> 
> I'm not speaking just about you.
> 
> What nationality are you?!


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely?
> 
> If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.
> 
> It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around.
> 
> I'm not speaking just about you.
> 
> What nationality are you?!


I didn’t know you owned a word or slang term. I’m sure people like you are just as freely using white epithets in the closets of your home


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> Smh



SMH that you could possibly think I'd take your middle school like lecture about no-no words seriously in the abyss. Maybe I'm the host of BET dude, you don't know me lol


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> SMH that you could possibly think I'd take your middle school like lecture about no-no words seriously in the abyss. Maybe I'm the host of BET dude, you don't know me lol


You right. You right.


You cats are just too cool for me.



Carry on


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You right. You right.
> 
> 
> You cats are just too cool for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on


Didn’t know I needed your permission.


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> You right. You right.
> 
> 
> You cats are just too cool for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on



Lighten up. I'm just trolling you a bit, it's the abyss dude. It's the wild west of BL, don't get so butt-hurt.


----------



## MemphisX3

FuneralFather said:


> Didn’t know I needed your permission.


Oh shit. I dont want problems my guy


Just go back to sucking your glass dick


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Oh shit. I dont want problems my guy
> 
> 
> Just go back to sucking your glass dick


If you know anything about me you know I post threads about wondering if I’ll die off a half a perc.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Lighten up. I'm just trolling you a bit, it's the abyss dude. It's the wild west of BL, don't get so butt-hurt.


1. That video is the shit. They actually answer that line every now and then if you call it. There is also a second video.

2. Yea yea I get it. Free reign and all that shit and I get I cant control yalls post buuuut i am a man of principles and values and I dont stand for that shit IRL and would say the same shit to your face. If stand up for that irl why would I not do it on a public forum. What kind of pussified sissy bitch would I be to allow something that goes against my principles and values without standing up and saying something?


----------



## MemphisX3

FuneralFather said:


> If you know anything about me you know I post threads about wondering if I’ll die off a half a perc.


Fuck me too dude. Just go ahead and do the world a favor and take 5


----------



## MemphisX3

FuneralFather said:


> If you know anything about me you know I post threads about wondering if I’ll die off a half a perc.


You dont know me and you attempted to slight me with a group. You pussy.  Your first post towards me was jumping on a bandwagon.


Suck a dick


----------



## thefirm

I am unproductive man, not the modafinil


----------



## Shady's Fox

@MemphisX3 

be like...






he fights the invisible enemy


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> @MemphisX3
> 
> be like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he fights the invisible enemy


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You dont know me and you attempted to slight me with a group. You pussy.  Your first post towards me was jumping on a bandwagon.
> 
> 
> Suck a dick


What’s with you and sucking? Something you need to tell us? It’s ok we are hear to listen.


----------



## MemphisX3

FuneralFather said:


> What’s with you and sucking? Something you need to tell us? It’s ok we are hear to listen.


Dude, I dont respect you at all.


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> I am unproductive man, not the modafinil


Oh shit I thought you were saying the modafinil made you lazy


----------



## MemphisX3

You mf'ers need a father figure. God damn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> Dude, I dont respect you at all.


Dude why do you keep responding to me. Welcome to Bluelight pull your tampon out and join the party


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You mf'ers need a father figure. God damn.


Calling another man dad sounds pretty gay to me


----------



## BK38

MemphisX3 said:


> 1. That video is the shit. They actually answer that line every now and then if you call it. There is also a second video.
> 
> 2. Yea yea I get it. Free reign and all that shit and I get I cant control yalls post buuuut i am a man of principles and values and I dont stand for that shit IRL and would say the same shit to your face. If stand up for that irl why would I not do it on a public forum. What kind of pussified sissy bitch would I be to allow something that goes against my principles and values without standing up and saying something?



Yep and do you see how me fucking with you is kind of in the same vein as that video? As you know it's probably made by 3 of the nerdiest white guys ever. I pretty much use it ironically or in jest or to get a rise. Word to the wise, don't feed the trolls in the abyss. It's not a matter of principle really. Just the nature of this little section of BL. It's fun to be contrarian sometimes, even if I agree with what you're saying in principle.


----------



## MemphisX3

FuneralFather said:


> Calling another man dad sounds pretty gay to me


Ok


----------



## Jabberwocky

MemphisX3 said:


> You mf'ers need a father figure. God damn.


----------



## MemphisX3

BK38 said:


> Yep and do you see how me fucking with you is kind of in the same vein as that video? As you know it's probably made by 3 of the nerdiest white guys ever. I pretty much use it ironically or in jest or to get a rise. Word to the wise, don't feed the trolls in the abyss. It's not a matter of principle really. Just the nature of this little section of BL. It's fun to be contrarian sometimes, even if I agree with what you're saying in principle.


----------



## thefirm

MemphisX3 said:


> You mf'ers need a father figure. God damn.


pope francisc is ok?


----------



## thefirm

@MemphisX3 do you like funk?


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> @MemphisX3 do you like funk?


The whole funk and nothing but the funk


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> pope francisc is ok?


I don't know the guy all that well but the catholic church's reputation is super solid; so I would say yes


----------



## MemphisX3

I have seen parliament funkadelic 2 or 3 times


----------



## thefirm

MemphisX3 said:


> The whole funk and nothing but the funk


https://www.youtube.com/user/magrosi65 this channel has tons of good funk, I suppose he has the joints on wax from the quality of some of them, you can hear that vinyl texture


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/magrosi65 this channel has tons of good funk, I suppose he has the joints on wax from the quality of some of them, you can hear that vinyl texture


Bruuuuuuuuuuuuh. I bought a parliament funkadelic double vynil when I was like 15 along with three six double vynil and I lost both of them when I moved in 2011 and they are both worth some good money. I hate myself for that.


----------



## thefirm

I would like to collect some 8-tracks from them, but 8-tracks are not really available here, I really love digging in the crates too there is nothing like going to the store, picking up a random record, reading the credits from the back, feeling the cover pic and then dropping that needle to find some heat

picked that habit from lots of hip hop producers from the late 80s-90s from new york, I grew up far away from the USA, but the music there really changed my life and taste in music


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/magrosi65 this channel has tons of good funk, I suppose he has the joints on wax from the quality of some of them, you can hear that vinyl texture


Oh shit. Subbed and got a new jam channel. Appreciate that!


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> I would like to collect some 8-tracks from them, but 8-tracks are not really available here, I really love digging in the crates too there is nothing like going to the store, picking up a random record, reading the credits from the back, feeling the cover pic and then dropping that needle to find some heat
> 
> picked that habit from lots of hip hop producers from the late 80s-90s from new york, I grew up far away from the USA, but the music there really changed my life and taste in music


Where do you live?


My buddy is a provider of sorts (ridiculously good at multiple instruments) and he has been collecting vynil for years. His room is nothing but crates and speakers and MPCs.

He has tons of funk, really rare jazz. He has the original Beatles white album junt in perfect condition. 

But he doesnt have any three six vynils.


I had to special order my three six vynil from a magazine in 2000 and it cost 15 year old me $135


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I love records big art work is where it's at i have some origional ramones, 1 velvet underground records


----------



## MemphisX3

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I love records big art work is where it's at i have some origional ramones, 1 velvet underground records


Ikr. Legit artwork not digital shit.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> Ikr. Legit artwork not digital shit.


yes I got them from my old boss some don't have liner notes and what not,


----------



## thefirm

Romania (Eastern Europe), I had an MPC too the Touch model. but sold it because I was in some debts caused by the drugs. during that time I would spend half of my paycheck on records.

gonna buy a new one anyway and an ASR-10, but those are mad expensive and old as fuck since they stopped the production.

yeah I really hate the new digital music format, plus the album format as a whole. where are the skits? the interludes? a good 20 song album with a fucking concept, not 5 songs.  these labels really fucked up the way we consume music


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love Disney jokes! Here is one
> 
> This is a riddle joke:
> 
> What’s round, red, and has seven dents in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White’s cherry!



Why did Mickey break up with Minnie mouse?

She was fucking Goofy....


----------



## MemphisX3

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love Disney jokes! Here is one
> 
> This is a riddle joke:
> 
> What’s round, red, and has seven dents in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White’s cherry!


Lmao. Dig that


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

thefirm said:


> Romania (Eastern Europe), I had an MPC too the Touch model. but sold it because I was in some debts caused by the drugs. during that time I would spend half of my paycheck on records.
> 
> gonna buy a new one anyway and an ASR-10, but those are mad expensive and old as fuck since they stopped the production.
> 
> yeah I really hate the new digital music format, plus the album format as a whole. where are the skits? the interludes? a good 20 song album with a fucking concept, not 5 songs.  these labels really fucked up the way we consume music


most ppl now a days don't listen to albums 
it's all about that single video, it's a shame


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> Romania (Eastern Europe), I had an MPC too the Touch model. but sold it because I was in some debts caused by the drugs. during that time I would spend half of my paycheck on records.
> 
> gonna buy a new one anyway and an ASR-10, but those are mad expensive and old as fuck since they stopped the production.
> 
> yeah I really hate the new digital music format, plus the album format as a whole. where are the skits? the interludes? a good 20 song album with a fucking concept, not 5 songs.  these labels really fucked up the way we consume music


You sound just like my  buddy lmao.


----------



## schizopath

TWOTC, you ever seen Gooby Pls comics?


----------



## MemphisX3

Any of you degenerates lift weights?


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Any of you degenerates lift weights?


Yes, why for do thou ask?


----------



## thefirm

albums now should be called strictly mixtapes, they are just a bunch of songs thrown together, that feel that sticks the shit together is missing

only weights I lift are those of life, I'm not allowed to do such physical excercises, I got two vertabrae too close, if I do that kind of things they are just gonna go through my back muscle and leave my paralyzed

I do some lighter shit which a kinetotherapheut friend of mine suggested and consider going swimming since that's the "cure" for my issue, but I never was the sport type


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Yes, why for do thou ask?


I also lift weights and want to relate to someone concerning such things.....


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> I also lift weights and want to relate to someone concerning such things.....


Go on...


----------



## MemphisX3

thefirm said:


> albums now should be called strictly mixtapes, they are just a bunch of songs thrown together, that feel that sticks the shit together is missing
> 
> only weights I lift are those of life, I'm not allowed to do such physical excercises, I got two vertabrae too close, if I do that kind of things they are just gonna go through my back muscle and leave my paralyzed
> 
> I do some lighter shit which a kinetotherapheut friend of mine suggested and consider going swimming since that's the "cure" for my issue, but I never was the sport type


I had a 12 level spinal fusion about a decade ago and I'm still getting yoked.


But I also hurt my lower back super bad back in january. Had to take it down a notch.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Go on...


What kind of weight training are you doing


Do you prefer free weights, dumbbells, or machines


What are you benching



What are you squatting



How many burpees can you do


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> Any of you degenerates lift weights?


I have a curling bar, that's it but I did 100 something's push ups today and a plank, I'm no bruse lee


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Go on...


Fuck you're a woman....not sure how all those questions are gonna go for you. My bad


----------



## BK38

thefirm said:


> albums now should be called strictly mixtapes, they are just a bunch of songs thrown together, that feel that sticks the shit together is missing
> 
> only weights I lift are those of life, I'm not allowed to do such physical excercises, I got two vertabrae too close, if I do that kind of things they are just gonna go through my back muscle and leave my paralyzed
> 
> I do some lighter shit which a kinetotherapheut friend of mine suggested and consider going swimming since that's the "cure" for my issue, but I never was the sport type



I agree for the most part, but there are still carefully curated albums out there that are great as a whole or as singles. Some favorites include:
















I also thought Kendrick's TPAB was a well thought out and complete piece:






There's definitely still good full pieces being made if you search a little. I know it's not the same as digging through crates, but there are full works being made.


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> What kind of weight training are you doing
> 
> 
> Do you prefer free weights, dumbbells, or machines
> 
> 
> What are you bencing
> 
> 
> 
> What are you squatting
> 
> 
> 
> How many burpees can you do


Free weights and machines, they each have their uses. Free weights help keep things even for me and my left side definitely needs more work than my right due to weakness. Machines are good as I have connective tissue disorder and sometimes it’s best to use them for safety.

I bench 62.5kg and I’m 50kg right now, my squat is 102.5kg, my deadlift is 140kg.

Fuck burpees, I’d rather have herpes than do burpees.


----------



## MemphisX3

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I have a curling bar, that's it but I did 100 something's push ups today and a plank, I'm no bruse lee


Hit those burpees. 

Do incline and declined push ups

Hit them dips 

Wall squats.

You can still get yoked with no weights.  When I first started I didnt have any weights so I went and looked up prison workouts. 

Its more about diet than anything else.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> I bench 62.5kg and I’m 50kg right now, my squat is 102.5kg, my deadlift is 140kg.


Speak merican


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Free weights and machines, they each have their uses. Free weights help keep things even for me and my left side definitely needs more work than my right due to weakness. Machines are good as I have connective tissue disorder and sometimes it’s best to use them for safety.
> 
> I bench 62.5kg and I’m 50kg right now, my squat is 102.5kg, my deadlift is 140kg.
> 
> Fuck burpees, I’d rather have herpes than do burpees.


Yea, I do machines for warm ups and to keep my form in check but I gotta use dumbbells to isolate certain areas of certain muscles. 

I cant put any pressure on my back so I cant really do squats...I mean I can but I'm terrified to do so....same with deadlifts. I tore my muscles in my lower back when i was putting down 85lbs after curling and I'm just not gonna take the risk for deadlifts.

Been fucking up leg extensions and legs curls though 

I'm gonna start doing wall squats and hella donkey kicks to get a butt.


----------



## MsDiz

Bench 138lbs I’m 110lbs, squat 226lbs, deadlift 308lbs


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

MemphisX3 said:


> Speak merican


nice, i rember in jail we worked out with garbage bags on so much sweat with the burpies, when I had a bench I could do my weight and a lil more, but I don't weigh much haha


----------



## jose ribas da silva

MemphisX3 said:


> But then again it's not hard to mind fuck someone when you're giving them the genital business.



it is not about the genital business, it is about the fragility that loves brings about, you cannot use your analysis power when your mind is blinded by love and passion


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Bench 138lbs I’m 110lbs, squat 226lbs, deadlift 308lbs


NOICE.



And yes fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck burpees  bit they will get you in shape and ripped quick.


----------



## MemphisX3

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is not about the genital business, it is about the fragility that loves brings about, you cannot use your analysis power when your mind is blinded by love and passion


True dat.

I dig your style and feel as though I can learn from you. Thank you.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

MemphisX3 said:


> Speak merican



My weight is approximately 70 hamburgers and my height is equal to 2 bold eagles


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Yea, I do machines for warm ups and to keep my form in check but I gotta use dumbbells to isolate certain areas of certain muscles.
> 
> I cant put any pressure on my back so I cant really do squats...I mean I can but I'm terrified to do so....same with deadlifts. I tore my muscles in my lower back when i was putting down 85lbs after curling and I'm just not gonna take the risk for deadlifts.
> 
> Been fucking up leg extensions and legs curls though
> 
> I'm gonna start doing wall squats and hella donkey kicks to get a butt.


Do plenty of glute activation first to fire them up. I find Weighted hip thrusts one of the best exercises for glutes, frog pumps also. Kick backs, step ups, single leg press.


----------



## thefirm




----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Bench 138lbs I’m 110lbs, squat 226lbs, deadlift 308lbs


ATM my max bench is probably around 190

I probably weigh about 210lbs

Curling 85lbs 3 x 10
Leg extension 70lbs 3 x 10
Leg curls 50 or 55lbs 3 x 10

I had to take 2 months off after I hurt my back and lost a lot of strength and stamina.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Do plenty of glute activation first to fire them up. I find Weighted hip thrusts one of the best exercises for glutes, frog pumps also. Kick backs, step ups, single leg press.


I will check all these out


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> ATM my max bench is probably around 190
> 
> I probably weigh about 210lbs
> 
> Curling 85lbs 3 x 10
> Leg extension 70lbs 3 x 10
> Leg curls 50 or 55lbs 3 x 10
> 
> I had to take 2 months off after I hurt my back and lost a lot of strength and stamina.


Sucks when you’re injured but muscle memory is real and you’ll be able to build yourself up much easier than when you were starting out.


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Hylight




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Sucks when you’re injured but muscle memory is real and you’ll be able to build yourself up much easier than when you were starting out.


At the time I was cutting and on a dangerous calorie deficit (not by choice) and was just pushing myself way too hard. I got down to 192lbs and was just beasting it everyday on burpees and dips and pushups.


I'm concentrating on supertrophy right now. Its fucking difficult to take in 150 grams if protein a day


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## schizopath

See ya tomorrow peobble


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> At the time I was cutting and on a dangerous calorie deficit (not by choice) and was just pushing myself way too hard. I got down to 192lbs and was just beasting it everyday on burpees and dips and pushups.
> 
> 
> I'm concentrating on supertrophy right now. Its fucking difficult to take in 150 grams if protein a day


It really is hard work, thank fuck for protein shakes though, that’s how I get my protein in.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> See ya tomorrow peobble


----------



## DopeM

MemphisX3 said:


> Why the fuck do you guys use this word so freely?
> 
> If you're not of African descent; it's just cringey as fuck. I won't bring up how blatantly disrespectful it is because you live in a world that has taught you that from fucking kindergarten and you should know.
> 
> It's not trendy, it's not funny, its fucking embarrassing for yourself and anyone else around.
> 
> I'm not speaking just about you.
> 
> What nationality are you?!


He's actually Monica.


Speaking of cringey af... I'm gonna go virtue signal some red alert forums u wanna cum?


----------



## thefirm

how much for a rain drop DopeM?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

Are we talking rainy day drops or drought drops?


----------



## thefirm

shit man, is raining outside 24/7, so don't try to fuck me over with drought quality and prices


----------



## DopeM

Well, there are things that are abundant and things that are more uh scarce

For instance:  there's a whole bible of acid around here somewhere

For every "cd" of mine you purchase I throw in a scripture

For every book you purchase you get a whole page.

But mxe is more of a 3 CDs for none.


----------



## Shady's Fox

thefirm said:


> shit man, is raining outside 24/7, so don't try to fuck me over with drought quality and prices



*content*

those last words are useless


----------



## MemphisX3

DopeM said:


> He's actually Monica.
> 
> 
> Speaking of cringey af... I'm gonna go virtue signal some red alert forums u wanna cum?



I dont get it


----------



## thefirm

Shady's Fox said:


> *content*
> 
> those last words are useless


if you replace "words" with "posts" you are really doing a nice summary of yourself


----------



## DopeM

Some day monica


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> It really is hard work, thank fuck for protein shakes though, that’s how I get my protein in.


Yea but the  body can only process so much whey protein. I still have to consume like 60g of righteous protein which is a lot more than people realize. 


I'm constantly skipping meals too


----------



## DopeM

Memphis 10 a 3


----------



## Shady's Fox

thefirm said:


> if you replace "words" with "posts" you are really doing a nice summary of yourself



Right under the chin, right in the fuckin chest.

You have issues, Romaniano hombre. Go see a psychiatrist. But I can't blame you, the lockdown got us all wobabibobi


----------



## thefirm

Shady's Fox said:


> Right under the chin, right in the fuckin chest.
> 
> You have issues, Romaniano hombre. Go see a psychiatrist. But I can't blame you, the lockdown got us all wobabibobi


look, kid

who r u?






I own a BMW


----------



## Shady's Fox

And I say this because how do you think the world feels when they see ''thefirm posted X ago'' you cringe me to the point where I don't wanna see this thread anymore. Beyond stupid, maybe you're Pete the Little Fairy and you're scared to admit.


----------



## MemphisX3

DopeM said:


> Memphis 10 a 3



I'm so confused


----------



## thefirm

Shady's Fox said:


> And I say this because how do you think the world feels when they see ''thefirm posted X ago'' you cringe me to the point where I don't wanna see this thread anymore. Beyond stupid, maybe you're Pete the Little Fairy and you're scared to admit.



nah, hood man

frogs leap

snatched a chain from a newborn baby 

slapped his momma

hmmm, r u retarded

I own a BMW


----------



## thefirm

after all this time I think that I got the shady language pretty good


----------



## Shady's Fox

Reverse psychology doesn't work, you had a mental breakdown and you're scared to admit. 

Come on, spit it out, spit all the spit. Be there like you know


----------



## thefirm

Shady's Fox said:


> Reverse psychology doesn't work, you had a mental breakdown and you're scared to admit.
> 
> Come on, spit it out, spit all the spit. Be there like you know



u 7:30

I own a BMW, u drivin a hooptie 

u drink from a nursing bottle, I grew up drinking 40s of Ol E

r u retarded?

who r u? 

a bitch prick, I'm slick rick


----------



## MsDiz

MemphisX3 said:


> Yea but the  body can only process so much whey protein. I still have to consume like 60g of righteous protein which is a lot more than people realize.
> 
> 
> I'm constantly skipping meals too


It’s a common misconception that the body only process a certain amount. Your body will process whatever protein you give it. It’s just best to spread it out over the day for filling purposes.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## thefirm

so I have amoxicilin 2 per day and another antibiotic 3x day, I had to take the one that is 3 times per day but accidentaly took the amoxicilin ( I already dosed 4 hours ago the second dose of the day) are there gonna be any side effects? now I took the other antibiotic too because it was due time for it, I expect maybe some stomach discomfort but I doubt anything more serious could happen


----------



## MsDiz

thefirm said:


> so I have amoxicilin 2 per day and another antibiotic 3x day, I had to take the one that is 3 times per day but accidentaly took the amoxicilin ( I already dosed 4 hours ago the second dose of the day) are there gonna be any side effects? now I took the other antibiotic too because it was due time for it, I expect maybe some stomach discomfort but I doubt anything more serious could happen


It shouldn’t cause anything serious, you might just have stomach issues as you said.


----------



## thefirm

it's a hassle with so many meds at different times, beside the antibiotics I have some NSAIDs too and tapering on some opioids, but I have to take the antibiotics properly so my dental abcess is not returning


----------



## CFC

I would say Modafinil is pretty good for productivity @thefirm My only gripe is that I actually find it affects my sleep more than typical stimulants do.


----------



## Xorkoth

thefirm said:


> Romania (Eastern Europe), I had an MPC too the Touch model. but sold it because I was in some debts caused by the drugs. during that time I would spend half of my paycheck on records.
> 
> gonna buy a new one anyway and an ASR-10, but those are mad expensive and old as fuck since they stopped the production.
> 
> yeah I really hate the new digital music format, plus the album format as a whole. where are the skits? the interludes? a good 20 song album with a fucking concept, not 5 songs.  these labels really fucked up the way we consume music



Totally agree.  Albums are the best way to listen to studio music, when they're well-crafted.  My bandmate and I spent like 6 months recording, mixing and mastering our album... we put in-between tracks, 3D nature sounds intermixed, it tells a story.  You can't beat a great album.  Kids these days are all about hit singles.  Okay great, I got no problem with singles, but you're missing out when that's the only way you listen to music.



MemphisX3 said:


> Any of you degenerates lift weights?



Generally but I'm way out of practice, got none at home, plus my joints have been hurting a lot, I think due to psoriatic arthritis (seeing a dermatologist next week, hoping I don't have to go on immune-suppressing drugs).



PrincessDiz said:


> Bench 138lbs I’m 110lbs, squat 226lbs, deadlift 308lbs



Damn girl, you're strong for such a little thing!


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Damn girl, you're strong for such a little thing!


I gym, a lot.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Eh, I trust my friend and I know it happened, he's not a BSer. It definitely happened and he was definitely involved in theatre in Beijing. Saw a pic of him and Spacey in a cast and crew shot. I speak Chinese, not Japanese; Beijing is the capital of China.


okay so as i was saying 
you are *RIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT !! *


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Eh, I trust my friend and I know it happened, he's not a BSer. It definitely happened and he was definitely involved in theatre in Beijing. Saw a pic of him and Spacey in a cast and crew shot. I speak Chinese, not Japanese; Beijing is the capital of China.


*RIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHT AGAIN *


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> I speak Chinese, not Japanese; Beijing is the capital of China.


WOW that's awesome. Thought you said Japan ! You know you dod !


----------



## Hylight

Captain Overload lolololol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sorry I had to edit some rules to make it easier to score


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> WOW that's awesome. Thought you said Japan ! You know you dod !



No,I am not Department of Defense. I'm part of the task-force trying to identify @Captain.Heroin 's movements.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

lololol o gawwwd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After work today a legal midget asked me for a dollar and i said sorry i don't carry cash. He threatened me after. I thought about turning around and kicking him in the face, but i didn't.

Fascinating.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> After work today a legal midget asked me for a dollar and i said sorry i don't carry cash. He threatened me after. I thought about turning around and kicking him in the face, but i didn't.
> 
> Fascinating.


lmao

good for you man


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know, i know.

I think as i get older i put less emphasis on being entertaining and likable. Man.. when i was in high school i was like histrionic.

I'm saving my mojo for a bad bitch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I know, i know.
> 
> I think as i get older i put less emphasis on being entertaining and likable. Man.. when i was in high school i was like histrionic.
> 
> I'm saving my mojo for a bad bitch.


oh man

bro

i still haven't gotten off

oh fuck

I'm gonna have to sad dad drink the erection away

i might practically beg covid-19 to come succ my dick tomorrow It's getting to that point


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I need to get to the store and I know there will be a fat line of fat plebes buying alcohol

I'm gonna give up today brahs

I have like three "beers" i can crush

sad dad erection


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> After work today a legal midget asked me for a dollar and i said sorry i don't carry cash. He threatened me after. I thought about turning around and kicking him in the face, but i didn't.
> 
> Fascinating.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ exactly.

Kid would die in prison though. 

I was put in the ex-murder unit. It's now pre-trial for violent offenders. I was the only white kid, and niggas (@MemphisX3) loved me because i didn't act like a tool.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would probably succ your dick and then ask for a dollar

and would be ok if you said no

I'd be like "...that's hot..."


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Bro i used to panhandle for meth money i no longer give out hand outs. You never know where it's going. Ive bought food for people though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BABY you know I got you covered 

just moan a little imhe


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I grunt. If anything.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I grunt. If anything.


I do too I know what that's like esp when cumming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bros I want to jerk it so bad, it's been 3 days... and the ass of my dreams wants a few days break and I'm *TOTES DEVASTATED*

my one friend was like "just go on tindr" because I'm eyeing the ladies again ummm


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Straight faced orgasm usually.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Straight faced orgasm usually.


I really lose myself in an orgasm and get ridiculously loud/animalistic


----------



## jose ribas da silva

_What did one wall say to the other wall?_ 

_I’ll meet you at the corner._ 

hahaha man I am so funny ^^


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> _What did one wall say to the other wall?
> 
> I’ll meet you at the corner._
> 
> hahaha man I am so funny ^^


jose

how often do you wait to cum

i haven't cum in 3 days.. by 5 days I am so backed up it is insane...

why are all my latino bros busy today fuck


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> jose
> 
> how often do you wait to cum
> 
> i haven't cum in 3 days.. by 5 days I am so backed up it is insane...
> 
> why are all my latino bros busy today fuck



Isn't it Cinco De Mayo over there?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Isn't it Cinco De Mayo over there?


yes so the bros I normally fuck w/ are all doing fam shit

one of them would come by but not only is he doing fam shit i just fucked his ass and he is still getting used to me again
i am a lot to handle in one go


----------



## BK38




----------



## Specified

Yep that's all it takes for a bitch I mean lady


Hylight said:


>





Captain.Heroin said:


> jose
> 
> how often do you wait to cum
> 
> Fuk ne baby DONT IGNORE ME ILL SUCK YOU OFF BUT YOUR NOT BLACK
> 
> i haven't cum in 3 days.. by 5 days I am so backed up it is insane...
> 
> why are all my latino bros busy today fuck


----------



## Specified

Bunch of bullies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ahhhh shit oh fuck.  I just came and was so loud.  Oh that was so required.


----------



## Specified

I'm leaving this site and going to be with my baby zephyr


----------



## Specified

At least she loves me and knows mods cann 0read emails


----------



## Specified

Ok I'll play ga0mes instead of drugs for a weak yeah I'm just ugh jokes I'll be twirling...hmm lets0 see how long I ca0n stay sober for?


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> ^ exactly.
> 
> Kid would die in prison though.
> 
> I was put in the ex-murder unit. It's now pre-trial for violent offenders. I was the only white kid, and niggas (@MemphisX3) loved me because i didn't act like a tool.


You're so cool


----------



## MemphisX3

madness00 said:


> After work today a legal midget asked me for a dollar and i said sorry i don't carry cash. He threatened me after. I thought about turning around and kicking him in the face, but i didn't.
> 
> Fascinating.


Have you bought new shoes yet?


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> At least she loves me and knows mods cann 0read emails




Specified,  a dog and horse fucker posted a pic of himself drinking a glass of horse semen  here, long ago.


Do you want to fit in?

The answer should be: hella no.!!!@


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> a legal midget



What exactly made the midget legal, vs illegal, or gray area? Is it like drugs, where you could go buy one over the counter?  Or maybe prescription only?



Captain.Heroin said:


> bros I want to jerk it so bad, it's been 3 days



Well don't us stop you.  Jerking it one of the few things you always have the option of doing.  Unless you lose both hands, but even then, you could get a friend to rig up a secure fleshlight holding apparatus and go to town.



Captain.Heroin said:


> I really lose myself in an orgasm and get ridiculously loud/animalistic



This is the only way I can possibly imagine you being during an orgasm.

I'd watch, I might even get a little turned on.


----------



## MemphisX3

Specified said:


> Ok I'll play ga0mes instead of drugs for a weak yeah I'm just ugh jokes I'll be twirling...hmm lets0 see how long I ca0n stay sober for?


I think you already lost homie


----------



## Specified

yeah whatever


----------



## MemphisX3

Specified said:


> yeah whatever


I was just joking mayne.

My bad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb tears of eternal loneliness


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> jose
> 
> how often do you wait to cum



depends on whether I am using condoms or not... how is the partner.. whether I am thinking about my mother during the act or about the nightmares of my life, which kinds of substances I have done... lot of factors


----------



## Specified

MemphisX3 said:


> I was just joking mayne.
> 
> My bad


I was joking too


----------



## Specified

Cum to my house you know where I live


----------



## LadyAlkaline

WHEN LIFE GIVES YOU LEMONS

SQUIRT THEM IN PEOPLE'S FUCKING EYES


----------



## Specified

ha ha ha not you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> ha ha ha not you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


Specified, how do you even function well enough to keep your internet on and not lose your phone at the top of a water tower or some shit?


----------



## Specified

ha ha ha not you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## BK38

Can't get enough of this guy:


----------



## Specified

you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Specified said:


> I was joking too


----------



## Specified

you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> depends on whether I am using condoms or not... how is the partner.. whether I am thinking about my mother during the act or about the nightmares of my life, which kinds of substances I have done... lot of factors


wow I can think of sexy thoughts/my partner during sex I am very sorry you think about those things my friend



maybe tell us about some more sexy stuff


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Xorkoth 

I have jerked off as of a few hours ago so I am SATIATED.  

i went to the store just to get 60 beers and some milk and meat

and people got in my 6 ft personal space

i think cuz they want to suck my dicc

and i'm like no thx ew rude


----------



## Specified

you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


I have no idea where you live nor do I care.  

just so you know


----------



## Specified

you all know where I live in Melbourne australia let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Melbourne australia


sounds like they have a gay pride parade, do they?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

LadyAlkaline said:


> Specified, how do you even function well enough to keep your internet on and not lose your phone at the top of a water tower or some shit?



Pockets come in handy,.




Specified said:


> you all know where I live in Melbourne australia let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue





Didn't quite catch that, would you mind repeating it mate?


----------



## thujone

i went to a pride parade by accident once. took a week to wash all the glitter off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> i went to a pride parade by accident once. took a week to wash all the glitter off


hey if there's alcohol and drugs I don't care what we're celebrating just get me high brahhh

when str8 hetero breeders be like "WE NEED A STRAIGHT PRIDE PARADE" i'm like YES YOU DO... where's the DRUGS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want to live another life.  Just one more.

The COVID-19 virus.  I want to kill Kim Jong Un.

I would have to go back in time. 

Temporal paradox *cannot compute output error*


----------



## thujone




----------



## Specified

you all know where I live in Melbourne australia let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## Specified

yeah thought so


----------



## Specified

soft


----------



## Specified

leave it to a time when I least expect it


----------



## Specified

you have my number just dial my digits brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


>


CORONA PATIENT ZERO

i went out and this older lady saw me half naked

and i'm smoking

and she all like noticed me noticing her noticing me

and she all like bounced away

lul

TURNT my music down so she ain't so angry

lady we live in california someone gonna be smoking weed

what u want me to do

succ it


----------



## Specified

you all know where I live in Melbourne australia let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue


----------



## Specified

anyone from melbourne?


----------



## Specified

yep i'm a snitch come bash me


----------



## thujone

Captain.Heroin said:


> TURNT my music down so she ain't so angry



ur a good guy, she should bring u some freshly baked banana bread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> ur a good guy, she should bring u some freshly baked banana bread


LOL
nah i'm P sure she hates me
someone tired of my drunk ass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuck I need a bro to take me to the taco truck or papa's gonna have to rearrange his ho-finances


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> After work today a legal midget asked me for a dollar and i said sorry i don't carry cash. He threatened me after. I thought about turning around and kicking him in the face, but i didn't.
> 
> Fascinating.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OK SO i see the FAT ROLLS nad I'm like EWW GROS CPT so I'm not gonna get a 2nd burrito

that's BEYOND ME

so

I'm pounding beers

i go to check on ICE CREAM STASH

and it's ALL GONE

minus two pints of vanilla and some ice cream sandwiches


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO **screeches**


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

.


Specified said:


> anyone from melbourne?




I have mates there who can either protect, bash or wedgie you 

Are u in hospital or home?

Just email me I'll assume you'll get banned  and prol me too w/e

Later. Moite


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> you have my number just dial my digits brah




Call 1900 SIR MIX A LOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Just email me I'll assume you'll get banned  and prol me too w/e


I don't see anything wrong with your post.

Nor Specified's posts.  

But that's just me *MASSIVE ALCOHOL SAD DAD SHRUGS*

he texted me *DRINKS TO CELEBRATE*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Call 1900 SIR MIX A LOT


I SAID THAT LIKE 20 MINUTES AGO

OH MY GOD BECKY LOOK AT HER BUTT...

it's like DAISY has been dosed by the deep state


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> My brother is 7 and a half years younger than me and born on my half birthday.  I helped raise him and he's my best friend to this day.  I love him so much.


me too. but i have only one brother that is 6 yrs younger. 

thank gawwwd i didn't have to deal with a sister.
got very lucky instead !!  ♡♡♡


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah, I did too much GHB and fell asleep on the bathroom floor and my girlfriend found me and couldn't wake me up and thought I may have overdosed on opiates, so she called 911.  Took me to the ER, an hour later I was feeling great and asked to be discharged.  .


How much did you take ? ( in case i try some) 
How did they _revive _you ? Did you get to have an i.v. ? 
Were they nice ? 
How did they treat you ? 
Did you have to go to the hospital or did it just wear off by itself ? 
Do you remember the ambulance ? 

OMG, I AM SO HAPPY YOU ARE ALRIGHT !! 

I didn't know you could GHB o.d. like that 
*??? ♡ *

thank you God for protecting Xorkoth and his gf !♡! too !


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> you all know where I live let's organize a time and a place away from that old shitty place.......then none of this stuff will continue










Captain.Heroin said:


> I SAID THAT LIKE 20 MINUTES AGO
> 
> OH MY GOD BECKY LOOK AT HER BUTT...
> 
> it's like DAISY has been dosed by the deep state



Haha oh my god I was just quoting Becky's bitchy friend like an hour ago.  90s white girls just jealous of non-flat white girl butts.



Hylight said:


> me too. but i have only one brother that is 6 yrs younger.
> 
> thank gawwwd i didn't have to deal with a sister.
> got very lucky instead !!  ♡♡♡



Haha, I also have a sister who is 3 years younger than me.  I couldn't STAND her when we were little, she was so annoying.  She used to have like 3 temper tantrums a day... the kind of kid who would have a massive meltdown in the grocery store because she wanted something and my mom would say no.  It was so embarrassing to me.  She did this thing when she was like 3, 4 years old, where every _single_ commercial on TV, she'd scream MOMMY I WANT THAT!  And if my mom didn't say "okay honey", she would start freaking out.  I remember one time my mom was taking a shower and a commercial came on for something like legal services or something really random like that, and my sister spent 10 minutes screaming and kicking the bathroom door because my mom wouldn't say "okay honey".

I was so mean to her, I loved manipulating her.  I would make her tell on herself for stuff she didn't do and then she'd get in trouble for it and become convinced she actually did the thing (like I'd tell my mom she hit me or something).  I was more mean to her than I have ever been to anyone else in my life.  But by about the time I got to high school I realized she was my sister and I should be nice to her.  As adults we get along well, but we're not super close like my brother and I are.

Anyway when my mom was pregnant with my brother, they didn't want to know the gender until he was born.  I prayed so hard for a brother.  When I saw him in the hospital, I said "Philip, you saved my life, you're a boy!"  I was so happy to have a brother that I decided I would teach him everything I knew.  I taught him how to walk, climb stairs, throw, and be a self-aware little kid.  Even when he was 3, he was so smart and we had great conversations.  We hung out all the time.  To this day we feel a really close connection that is really profound.

He has a 2 year old son who looks exactly like he did, it's so trippy.  

I'm so lucky to be so close with my brother, I see so many people who grow apart from or even don't like their siblings.  

Damn I'm feeling overwhelmed with love today.  Chatterboxed my girlfriend all night.

By the way Hylight, you're awesome, keep being you.  ❤


----------



## schizopath

Ive found a load of new music while living in the town and havent been really looping like in the village. YES!


----------



## Hylight

oh i know, i had tons of girl cousins and only like three boys, but the girls yuuuuuuuk.

ewww they were soooooo fucked annoying and i used to have to go stay with them. 

but i'm glad that's OVER ❣


----------



## schizopath

Theres 8 male cousins in my family and 0 female cousins.


----------



## schizopath

And Im the oldest cousin, LOL!


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> By the way Hylight, yo



you definitely got lucky with a Bro !! 

How long did the ghb make you black out for ? 

sure could have used some of that help


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Theres 8 male cousins in my family and 0 female cousins.


now you know why you are SANE 

_could have been worse ! _

edit: much !


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


> How much did you take ? ( in case i try some)
> How did they _revive _you ? Did you get to have an i.v. ?
> Were they nice ?
> How did they treat you ?
> Did you have to go to the hospital or did it just wear off by itself ?
> Do you remember the ambulance ?
> 
> OMG, I AM SO HAPPY YOU ARE ALRIGHT !!
> 
> I didn't know you could GHB o.d. like that
> *??? ♡ *
> 
> thank you God for protecting Xorkoth and his gf !♡! too !



I took a total of probably 8mL of 1,4-butanediol, which converts to GHB via alcohol dehydrogenase in the body (8mL = 8 grams of GHB).  But I had 2 drinks beforehand, so my alcohol dehydrogenase was occupied, so I kept not feeling it, and I thought I had tolerance so I redosed a couple of times.  And then it all hit me at once.  I wanted to take 2mL, and would have redosed after that came down some, but instead none of it hit me at all until I had taken way more than that.  Stupid mistake especially since I knew about that, in theory at least.

They shot me up with Narcan because my pupils were pinned so they assumed an opiate OD because my girl didn't know what I took.  Apparently I woke right up then, I just have a confusing series of isolated moments, a cop was asking me what I took and a paramedic was asking me if I knew where I was and what day it was.  The cop was being a dick and my girl said he was making her uncomfortable, he kept trying to accuse her of being on drugs too (she does drugs like once a year or less, not even weed or alcohol) and trying to find out where we got whatever it was I took.  They kept asking me my name and I knew that but whenever they asked me what day it was, or what I took, or anything else, I just would say "I'm good", because I had no clue what was going on, I was massively confused. 

Next thing I remember, was being lifted into an ambulance and they put an IV in, which hurt.  Apparently they told my girlfriend that since I couldn't answer basic questions, they had to take me away even though she was like, well he's awake now I don't think it's necessary.  The paramedics kept asking me stuff, they were nice but also I felt like they were treating me like a child or like I was retarded or something.  I started flailing my arms and they were like WHOA DON'T BEND YOUR ELBOW SO MUCH... it really fucking hurt because of the IV in my arm, that sucked.

Next thing I remember is being in the hospital and a doctor was asking me if I was back yet.  He was asking me what I took and I was able to say "I can't remember".  He asked me the last thing I remembered, which I didn't know, I honestly could remember nothing of the day or how or why I was there, I couldn't remember taking anything, I told him I knew it wasn't opiates though.  He asked if I use recreational drugs and I said yes.  He said he wasn't trying to get me in trouble, he just needs to know what I took... I told him I knew that, and I really couldn't remember.  Slowly I became more fully aware and saw my phone next to me and asked if I could call my girlfriend (who they said couldn't come with and they couldn't tell her anything since we're not married).  In the meantime, the doctor decided I needed a CT scan to check for brain bleeding in case I was experiencing something non-drug related.  I called her and she had clearly been crying, and I said I'm sorry and I don't know what happened.  She had called my friend who told her it was probably GHB, and she asked me if that was it, and suddenly I remembered it all.  But the doctor was gone.  The lab tech giving me the CT scan was very nice and compassionate, and treated me more like a normal human than any of the rest of them thus far.

After the scan they brought me back to the room I was in when I got admitted and had me do a pee sample.  Then they just left me.  I called my girl back and told her I was going to ask to leave and she said yeah do that, they're gonna try to get you to stay.  She said our friends (my bandmates) were there to be with her because she didn't want to be alone.  One of them came to pick me up.  I walked out and said I was fine now and wanted to leave.  I felt A-OK, in fact really fucking good, nicely high on GHB.  Another doctor came in who was super cool.  He took the IV out and we joked a bit.  He told me good luck and please take care of myself.  I got picked up and went home and apologized to everyone and had a really nice rest of the night, other than feeling super guilty and rather ashamed, and scared that after all these years of drug abuse, including 10 years with opiates, I finally ended up waking up in an ambulance.

It seems like kind of a bad dream, hard to believe it happened especially since I was fine and woke up after a relatively short time.  It was ultimately unnecessary, but my girl was terrified and didn't know what happened or what I took and thought it could be an opiate OD so she did the right thing.

She's been really sweet and not mad at me but has cried a few times because she's terrified now that something will happen again, especially when I'm on the road with my band (though I don't get so fucked up then as I'm trying to be on my game for playing music).  I've done a lot of thinking... I am certainly a drug addict and my usage has been getting increasingly destructive and out of control the past couple of years and really during this lockdown it's been bad.  I'm going to see a therapist about some trauma and try to work through it and find better ways of dealing with pain/anxiety.

I feel really bad that I scared her so much, and that she now has to be worried about me all the time.  She's handling it so well and is being so kind.  I really love that woman.


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> I took a total of probably 8mL of 1,4-butanediol, which converts to GHB via alcohol dehydrogenase in the body (8mL = 8 grams of GHB).  But I had 2 drinks beforehand, so my alcohol dehydrogenase was occupied, so I kept not feeling it, and I thought I had tolerance so I redosed a couple of times.  And then it all hit me at once.  I wanted to take 2mL, and would have redosed after that came down some, but instead none of it hit me at all until I had taken way more than that.  Stupid mistake especially since I knew about that, in theory at least.
> 
> They shot me up with Narcan because my pupils were pinned so they assumed an opiate OD because my girl didn't know what I took.  Apparently I woke right up then, I just have a confusing series of isolated moments, a cop was asking me what I took and a paramedic was asking me if I knew where I was and what day it was.  The cop was being a dick and my girl said he was making her uncomfortable, he kept trying to accuse her of being on drugs too (she does drugs like once a year or less, not even weed or alcohol) and trying to find out where we got whatever it was I took.  They kept asking me my name and I knew that but whenever they asked me what day it was, or what I took, or anything else, I just would say "I'm good", because I had no clue what was going on, I was massively confused.
> 
> Next thing I remember, was being lifted into an ambulance and they put an IV in, which hurt.  Apparently they told my girlfriend that since I couldn't answer basic questions, they had to take me away even though she was like, well he's awake now I don't think it's necessary.  The paramedics kept asking me stuff, they were nice but also I felt like they were treating me like a child or like I was retarded or something.  I started flailing my arms and they were like WHOA DON'T BEND YOUR ELBOW SO MUCH... it really fucking hurt because of the IV in my arm, that sucked.
> 
> Next thing I remember is being in the hospital and a doctor was asking me if I was back yet.  He was asking me what I took and I was able to say "I can't remember".  He asked me the last thing I remembered, which I didn't know, I honestly could remember nothing of the day or how or why I was there, I couldn't remember taking anything, I told him I knew it wasn't opiates though.  He asked if I use recreational drugs and I said yes.  He said he wasn't trying to get me in trouble, he just needs to know what I took... I told him I knew that, and I really couldn't remember.  Slowly I became more fully aware and saw my phone next to me and asked if I could call my girlfriend (who they said couldn't come with and they couldn't tell her anything since we're not married).  In the meantime, the doctor decided I needed a CT scan to check for brain bleeding in case I was experiencing something non-drug related.  I called her and she had clearly been crying, and I said I'm sorry and I don't know what happened.  She had called my friend who told her it was probably GHB, and she asked me if that was it, and suddenly I remembered it all.  But the doctor was gone.  The lab tech giving me the CT scan was very nice and compassionate, and treated me more like a normal human than any of the rest of them thus far.
> 
> After the scan they brought me back to the room I was in when I got admitted and had me do a pee sample.  Then they just left me.  I called my girl back and told her I was going to ask to leave and she said yeah do that, they're gonna try to get you to stay.  She said our friends (my bandmates) were there to be with her because she didn't want to be alone.  One of them came to pick me up.  I walked out and said I was fine now and wanted to leave.  I felt A-OK, in fact really fucking good, nicely high on GHB.  Another doctor came in who was super cool.  He took the IV out and we joked a bit.  He told me good luck and please take care of myself.  I got picked up and went home and apologized to everyone and had a really nice rest of the night, other than feeling super guilty and rather ashamed, and scared that after all these years of drug abuse, including 10 years with opiates, I finally ended up waking up in an ambulance.
> 
> It seems like kind of a bad dream, hard to believe it happened especially since I was fine and woke up after a relatively short time.  It was ultimately unnecessary, but my girl was terrified and didn't know what happened or what I took and thought it could be an opiate OD so she did the right thing.
> 
> She's been really sweet and not mad at me but has cried a few times because she's terrified now that something will happen again, especially when I'm on the road with my band (though I don't get so fucked up then as I'm trying to be on my game for playing music).  I've done a lot of thinking... I am certainly a drug addict and my usage has been getting increasingly destructive and out of control the past couple of years and really during this lockdown it's been bad.  I'm going to see a therapist about some trauma and try to work through it and find better ways of dealing with pain/anxiety.
> 
> I feel really bad that I scared her so much, and that she now has to be worried about me all the time.  She's handling it so well and is being so kind.  I really love that woman.


ohhh i luv you so much and that you are ALRIGHT ! 
your girl is soooo lucky TOO.

this is amazing, i have to keep reading it.

wow ! you are lucky to be able to do some NARCAN also .

what's the going rate 

I AM SOOOO HAPPY YOU ARE STILL HERE


----------



## Hylight

^^^^^ thank you for the stumble report, what a trip !!! *♡*


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks.  ❤ 

Haha, Narcan isn't a fun drug, I don't remember what it felt like but it's an opiate antagonist so it wouldn't be comfortable.


----------



## Hylight

i have a cluster headache right now. i need to find something to _help._

the sun triggers it *every time ☹*

i probably don't have much longer to live. 
unless i make some big changes it isn't looking good !


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Thanks.  ❤
> 
> Haha, Narcan isn't a fun drug, I don't remember what it felt like but it's an opiate antagonist so it wouldn't be comfortable.


oh that's right ! 
 maybe opioid can save me _NOW

k _


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


> i have a cluster headache right now. i need to find something to _help._
> 
> the sun triggers it *every time ☹*
> 
> i probably don't have much longer to live.
> unless i make some big changes it isn't looking good !



So sorry, I hear cluster headaches are hell.

Some people have found great success using low doses of mushrooms for cluster headaches.  For real.  You might seriously consider looking into that.  ❤


----------



## schizopath

Dont say that


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Thanks.  ❤
> 
> Haha, Narcan isn't a fun drug, I don't remember what it felt like but it's an opiate antagonist so it wouldn't be comfortable.


thank you for helping us learn. 
i am glad you are better now ! !


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> Thanks.  ❤
> 
> Haha, Narcan isn't a fun drug, I don't remember what it felt like but it's an opiate antagonist so it wouldn't be comfortable.


_i just needed to know ! 
before i hopefully don't die of PAIN _


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, it would have been a big loss if Xork hadnt survived.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Yeah, it would have been a big loss if Xork hadnt survived.


 yes


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

On the way to a new level, I'm levelin' up again
Call me the Alpha Mage
(_Put a bullet in the Government_)
I’ve had enough, should put it in a grave


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Call me the Alpha Mage



You are the alpha mage

See I can follow directions!


----------



## schizopath

Under the mellow leadership of Schizopath we will rise to new highs!


----------



## schizopath

There is a secret code, the structure of the mind
You have the power to heal yourself


----------



## Specified

Ch are you black?


----------



## Specified

Captain heroin are you black why don't you ever reply to my messages ? Zephyr said it was cos of jamäl


----------



## schizopath

Rip Jamal. Welcome Nigerian princes!


----------



## Specified

Why dont my baby zephyr like me änymore


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> There is a secret code, the structure of the mind
> You have the power to heal yourself


Duck that intoxicated til I die


----------



## schizopath

I first heard it from my shamanistic teach friend that one should use psychosis as an tool to improve yourself. Nowadays I totally agree with that.


----------



## Specified

You know what psychosis means? It means intelligence


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> You know what psychosis means? It means intelligence


I like this view on it


----------



## schizopath

The easiest way of becoming stronges is obviously acceptance and making your weaknesses your shields.

If you are unable to do that you havent even tried. Or just tried with wrong methods. Everyone has their method.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


>


I always wanted to see  begotten


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> Ch are you black?



only from the waist down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I always wanted to see  begotten


It is really good to watch especially while tripping


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


>


 
oh well, since we are having fun . . . 









						Begotten Antichrist: Did Marilyn Manson Synchronize 'Antichrist Superstar' To The Movie 'Begotten'? - Geeks of Doom
					

Synchronicity is not a recent concept in the realm of pop culture, and has become quite well known with regards to the eerie pairing of The Wizard of Oz and Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon. A long time ago though, I discovered an even more eerie pairing that synchronized in an unnerving...




					geeksofdoom.com


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> only from the waist down


black n huge


----------



## Hylight




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> It is really good to watch especially while tripping


I love dark films when I'm tripping, first time I seen pans labyrinth i was on shrooms I thought it was so funny when that guy got killed with the bottle


----------



## schizopath

That little kiss you stole
it held my heart and soul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> only from the waist down


I do have a BBC


----------



## Shady's Fox

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I love dark films when I'm tripping, first time I seen pans labyrinth i was on shrooms I thought it was so funny when that guy got killed with the bottle



I laughed so much I've pissed on you, haha


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Hylight

_j*a*_ck


----------



## Hylight




----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> I laughed so much I've pissed on you, haha


that's hot


----------



## thefirm




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i WOKE UP horned as a mofo

had some bad dreams but wasn't SLEEPCRYing

that was some unreal shit I hope to never experience again

thinking about what it would be like to meet bk38 and madness in a bar at the same time

droolin' out both sides of my mouth... fuccccck I need to get my covid lockdown buddy over here so I can fuCC


----------



## Shady's Fox

Because you know what also happend? It happend that most followed your example and now we turned into PornHub step-daughter.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> stop talkin about SEX


How long has it been for you SHADY

probably like 2 years at least iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> How long has it been for you SHADY
> 
> probably like 2 years at least iirc



Since birth.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> It's unfathomable.



*NSFW*: 










get off my dick bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Since birth.


go get SUM

and cool your jets man

we don't like ur NEGATIVE SHADY vibes

why don't you listen to some eminem and think about how lonely you are and cry harder


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

That's right, I am alone but not lonely. We all need that, at this point I see you got butthurt, maybe you take this too personal. Maybe you speak your own ironies and blame the world for. I see beyond you, belive me. I know what you're are, so don't try to hide.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I am alone


you're never alone in your hatred

but you are lonely and that's why you hatin'


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Yoooooooooo if you give that midget a pedo stache and a top hat and pocket watch he would look JUST like my old midget, Belfast.

Weird


----------



## Shady's Fox

Too much imagination.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I see you got butthurt


BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE HATRED IN THE Lounge


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE HATRED IN THE Lounge




ARE YOU SCREAMIN AT ME


AM TURNIN MA HEAD LIKE THAT BITCH FROM DA RING

i don't think, am startin to move in my chair

am scartchin ma nose

shad...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> SCREAMIN AT ME








HOW DARE u


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> HOW DARE u



I haven't had my coffee..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> I haven't had my coffee..


oh yeah man it's ok go ahead and have ur coffee

I can sympathize

I was like screaming and groaning before the coffee set in


----------



## MemphisX3

Shady's Fox said:


> ARE YOU SCREAMIN AT ME
> 
> 
> AM TURNIN MA HEAD LIKE THAT BITCH FROM DA RING
> 
> i don't think, am startin to move in my chair
> 
> am scartchin ma nose
> 
> shad...


You need to cop you some hobbies mayne


----------



## MemphisX3

Other than meth....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> You need to cop you some hobbies mayne


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

MemphisX3 said:


> Other than meth....



aka ''Chinese Drop''

Fuck that shit yo, I rather take a punch and eat my own teeths before I see that shit. Nah jinx.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Other than meth....


I AM SO FAT

ALL I WANT TO DO IS TO GET THIN AGAIN

oh my god

and I keep getting hungrier

and I keep eating

and I want to fuck everything I See

DO NOT REMIND MEeeeeeeee TRIGGERED


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

this is moar like me irl tho


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> this is moar like me irl tho


I seen a bart Simpson E pill in high times I always wanted to try it, I was obsessed with the E symbols


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I seen a bart Simpson E pill in high times I always wanted to try it, I was obsessed with the E symbols


honestly I'm not a big mdma fan but it's ok in combos sometimes i guess

*MASSIVE SHRUG*

i just like tripping face, man...


----------



## Shady's Fox

i dont even have coffee shet

..

luckily i found 2 // 3 in 1

tssss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

most of the time i am listening to music, jerking off, being hard and sad-dad-waiting for bros to want it, getting baked and trying not to get too fat

i hate 

my

boddd

ieeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> i dont even have coffee shet
> 
> ..
> 
> luckily i found 2 // 3 in 1
> 
> tssss


LOL 

i got like a lot of coffee

no one gonna make me go w/o SOMETHING during lockdown SHIIiii


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want benzos so fucking bad it is killing me [SOFTLY VAMPYR KOFFIN]


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> honestly I'm not a big mdma fan but it's ok in combos sometimes i guess
> 
> *MASSIVE SHRUG*
> 
> i just like tripping face, man...
> triping is fuckin fun


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I AM SO FAT
> 
> ALL I WANT TO DO IS TO GET THIN AGAIN
> 
> oh my god
> 
> and I keep getting hungrier
> 
> and I keep eating
> 
> and I want to fuck everything I See
> 
> DO NOT REMIND MEeeeeeeee TRIGGERED



Are you ok?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Are you ok?


lol no

i can't sleep well like this

it's either too much or nothing/not enough and i wake up a lot and it's all nightmares man

I WANT MY BENZO SCRIPTS BACK i have ISSUES i had MEDICINE it WORKED ahhhhhhh *sticks fork in electrical outlet*


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol no
> 
> i can't sleep well like this
> 
> it's either too much or nothing/not enough and i wake up a lot and it's all nightmares man
> 
> I WANT MY BENZO SCRIPTS BACK i have ISSUES i had MEDICINE it WORKED ahhhhhhh *sticks fork in electrical outlet*



blame da bed bugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> blame da president


ok


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> you're are, so QUOTE]
> 
> 
> you're are rrrrrrrr arrrrrerrrrr rrrrr yur arrrr
> loooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> you're are rrrrrr arrrrrrr be okay ?
> 
> okay ? loooooooooooooooooool
> 
> stop it !!!


----------



## Hylight

you're are rrrrrrrr arrrrrerrrrr rrrrr yur arrrr
loooooooooooooooooooooool

you're are rrrrrr arrrrrrr be okay ?

okay ? loooooooooooooooooool

stop it !!!

whaaaaat. 
i'm out.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> I know what you're are, so don't try to hide.



wait WHAT !! omg DON'T GET SO MAD OMG
edit : ru mad ?
Shady's no Cox


----------



## Shady's Fox

Forever Scene!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Shady's Fox - what drug did your mom give you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*BLUSHES*

hi madness...

how u doin'

I already had one pot of coffee

and am horned up like a mofo needing to fuck

gonna get that corner ho on my D soon


----------



## BK38

Goddamn degenerates. Weinsteining and Kevin-spaceying all over the place. Leave Britney alone! Also send me drugs please, this sobriety shit is making me loco.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I hate sober


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox - what drug did your mom give you?



Thorazine while in-utero


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

@Shady's Mom


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> I hate sober


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> Thorazine while in-utero


I always think of the ramomes with thorizine, : "were a happy family were a happy family "


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> *BLUSHES*
> 
> hi madness...
> 
> how u doin'
> 
> I already had one pot of coffee
> 
> and am horned up like a mofo needing to fuck
> 
> gonna get that corner ho on my D soon



Im good. 

Have a couple grams of pink Heisenberg quality meth, and getting some Peruvian coke off the brick soon.

At work right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Goddamn degenerates. Weinsteining and Kevin-spaceying all over the place. Leave Britney alone! Also send me drugs please, this sobriety shit is making me loco.


mmm how long has it been since u got your dick SUCC'd daddy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> At work right now.


_I love a man with a job_

goes without saying all the guys i'm seeing are a lot more successful than me

i need 1 of them to treat me out to lunch fucccccck if he don't hit me up soon imma hit someone else up for a fucking MEAL at least... I'm so broke


----------



## Shady's Mom

madness00 said:


> @Shady's Fox - what drug did your mom give you?



As a nubile young man, I frequently gave Shady a fat dose of my shemale dick in his shemale vagine.  He seemed uncomfortable with it because he never did look me in the eye during it even though I was just trying to love him, in fact sometimes he even cried which I assume was because people at school were bullying him for his confusing downstairs business... they used to call him Old Gregg (sorry Shady I hope I'm not embarrassing you in front of your friends sugar buns).  So I started using a combination of chloroform, GHB and secobarbital on him because I read on an old AOL chat room for shemale-on-shemale mother-son sex advice, that this combination would cause him to love me.  But all it did was render him unconscious for days at a time.  I kinda feel bad but at least he'll always know I love him... I've loved him so many times that I bet no mother has ever loved their son as many times as me, or as hard and deeply.  That must be a more than fair exchange for word salad posting due to chronic lack of oxygen to the brain, right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*FAPS*

even after reading that i'm still horned up

something wrong w/ me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Right x10.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think if I ever want to piss off my current covid fuck buddy I'mma tell him I'M INTO THE WIMMENS again.  

I know that will drive him insane... he'll be like WHAT DID PUSSY DO FOR HIM THAT MY ASS COULDN'T he'll cry

I know it for a fact


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady's Mom said:


> As a nubile young man, I frequently gave Shady a fat dose of my shemale dick in his shemale vagine.  He seemed uncomfortable with it because he never did look me in the eye during it even though I was just trying to love him.  So I started using a combination of chloroform, GHB and secobarbital on him because I read on an old AOL chat room for shemale-on-shemale mother-son sex advice, that this combination would cause him to love me.  But all it did was render him unconscious for days at a time.  I kinda feel bad but at least he'll always know I love him... I've loved him so many times that I bet no mother has ever loved their son as many times as me.  That must be a more than fair exchange for word salad posting due to chronic lack of oxygen to the brain, right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 seconds into that track and I wanted to die

omg pls put on the noise to cleanse my brain






fuck I'm getting too horny if I want women I know it

@mal3volent I AM NOT ENJOYING THIS LOCKDOWN BULLSHIT....


----------



## BK38

Sobriety is my escape from reality


Captain.Heroin said:


> mmm how long has it been since u got your dick SUCC'd daddy



In the before times. Basically before I am Legend and Outbreak decided to go and have a shitty global baby.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> the before times


mmmmm is jerking off getting boring yet?  TELL CPT ALL ABOUT IT

I should have so blown my load 2 days ago but it doesn't matter I'll just get horned/backed up again anyways it doesn't matter

my fuckbuddy doesn't wanna hang out because he knows I'm a horn dog and I'll end up inside of him... but also he wants it badly too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHAT WAS UR LAST BJ LIKE did you like, did you fuck after, did you blow your load from head, CAN YOU BLOW YOUR LOAD FROM GETTING HEAD?  pls cpt needs details

i am so sick minded all I can think of is brewing more coffee and TEARS IN MY COVFEFE


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> mmmmm is jerking off getting boring yet?  TELL CPT ALL ABOUT IT
> 
> I should have so blown my load 2 days ago but it doesn't matter I'll just get horned/backed up again anyways it doesn't matter
> 
> my fuckbuddy doesn't wanna hang out because he knows I'm a horn dog and I'll end up inside of him... but also he wants it badly too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's what my brain is like

sometimes I want to fuck myself but I know I'm a bitch and wouldn't take it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think if I ever want to piss off my current covid fuck buddy I'mma tell him I'M INTO THE WIMMENS again.
> 
> I know that will drive him insane... he'll be like WHAT DID PUSSY DO FOR HIM THAT MY ASS COULDN'T he'll cry
> 
> I know it for a fact


games


----------



## Captain.Heroin

> "Cookies, we baked cookies," Kunis added.



MILA TAKE ME AWAY FROM ALL THIS

ashton doesn't love u






HE DOESN'T LOVE u


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHAT WAS UR LAST BJ LIKE did you like, did you fuck after, did you blow your load from head, CAN YOU BLOW YOUR LOAD FROM GETTING HEAD?  pls cpt needs details
> 
> i am so sick minded all I can think of is brewing more coffee and TEARS IN MY COVFEFE



It was actually really fucking stupid and kinda funny. I had just got back from a wedding in Belgium and I decided to have a drink at this little Kiwi bar in Amsterdam that I like. It's a pretty no-frills, just above a dive bar kinda place. I was kinda tired and I'd already been drinking a lot over the past few days. Anyways, this Dutch girl was at the bar who had been trying to sleep with me forever. She was not very attractive. Anyways, I get kinda drunk and we're talking about how I dislocated my shoulder last and I, in my drunken wisdom decide to demonstrate the movement at the bar. Of fucking course my shoulder pops out and I'm in serious pain. She tries to comfort me and I tell her to get the fuck away from me while I try and pop it back in. I manage to and the next thing I know I'm on the floor with some concerned Irish lads around me, the girl and the bar-lady (I was a regular, so they actually cared) and it turns out I passed out from the pain when I popped it back into place. Anyways, I was just relieved it was back in place, but it still hurt like a bitch. Anyways, I got more shit faced and the dutch girl took me to her fucking nice apartment (she must have been loaded). I made a makeshift sling out of a sweater and then we watched the first Lord of the Rings and she gave me a blowjob, while I watched it! I don't think I'll ever think of Frodo the same way ever again. Overall, pretty shitty. 3/10, but decent because of the story that makes me lol about how ridiculous that night was.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> wow I can think of sexy thoughts/my partner during sex I am very sorry you think about those things my friend
> 
> 
> 
> maybe tell us about some more sexy stuff



Have you never faced your own sins during a sexual act? You know, my partners, especially women, call me a machine, a sex machine, and it is not because I am a James Brown fan, or because I know a lot about sex.. because sometimes I cannot cum (and also because I put my partners in perspective instead of me)

I cannot cum because I cannot concentrate or be focused on sex... and that's because I am thinking about all the humiliations that I have suffered during my life or about the abuses that I have suffered in my childhood ... especially if alcohol and condoms are involved in addition to trauma, then, i am totally unable to cum.. and they call me a machine, a sex machine, but they don't know that actually I am a disgusting and darkened machine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> It was actually really fucking stupid and kinda funny. I had just got back from a wedding in Belgium and I decided to have a drink at this little Kiwi bar in Amsterdam that I like. It's a pretty no-frills, just above a dive bar kinda place. I was kinda tired and I'd already been drinking a lot over the past few days. Anyways, this Dutch girl was at the bar who had been trying to sleep with me forever. She was not very attractive. Anyways, I get kinda drunk and we're talking about how I dislocated my shoulder last and I, in my drunken wisdom decide to demonstrate the movement at the bar. Of fucking course my shoulder pops out and I'm in serious pain. She tries to comfort me and I tell her to get the fuck away from me while I try and pop it back in. I manage to and the next thing I know I'm on the floor with some concerned Irish lads around me, the girl and the bar-lady (I was a regular, so they actually cared) and it turns out I passed out from the pain when I popped it back into place. Anyways, I was just relieved it was back in place, but it still hurt like a bitch. Anyways, I got more shit faced and the dutch girl took me to her fucking nice apartment (she must have been loaded). I made a makeshift sling out of a sweater and then we watched the first Lord of the Rings and she gave me a blowjob, while I watched it! I don't think I'll ever think of Frodo the same way ever again. Overall, pretty shitty. 3/10, but decent because of the story that makes me lol about how ridiculous that night was.


hmmmm

sounds like you need a real hummer


----------



## jose ribas da silva

It is interesting, I am there fucking and crying on the inside at the same time


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Have you never faced your own sins during a sexual act? You know, my partners, especially women, call me a machine, a sex machine, and it is not because I am a James Brown fan, or because I know a lot about sex.. because sometimes I cannot cum (and also because I put my partners in perspective instead of me)
> 
> I cannot cum because I cannot concentrate or be focused on sex... and that's because I am thinking about all the humiliations that I have suffered during my life or about the abuses that I have suffered in my childhood ... especially if alcohol and condoms are involved in addition to trauma, then, i am totally unable to cum.. and they call me a machine, a sex machine, but they don't know that actually I am a disgusting and darkened machine.


you can have a healthier mindspace jose I believe in you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

normally during sex I do not have flashbacks but it has happened, it is very uncomfortable and I normally don't share such information during sex but will afterward if I seemed "off"

normally I get in there, do my thing and really fucking enjoy it.  

*jose you are loved *


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> hmmmm
> 
> sounds like you need a real hummer



I have never received a hummer before! Thx!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> It is interesting, I am there fucking and crying on the inside at the same time


have you tried psychedelics sometimes that can help where your mind is at during sex and stuff


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I have never received a hummer before! Thx!


that's just a car called a hummer, get in the back seat and lie down I'mma rock your world


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> have you tried psychedelics sometimes that can help where your mind is at during sex and stuff



yes many times, they showed me the truth, that is, I am really darkened, that's why I don't take them anymore, because I want lies, I don't wanna to know the truth


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> yes many times, they showed me the truth, that is, I am really darkened, that's why I don't take them anymore, because I want lies, I don't wanna to know the truth



That's why I love cocaine, I love lies, I love living my life circled by lies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> yes many times, they showed me the truth, that is, I am really darkened, that's why I don't take them anymore, because I want lies, I don't wanna to know the truth


it sounds like, like myself, you like to escape yourself and what not

try to love yourself despite everything man self-love helps a lot


----------



## schizopath

Resreshing take on it, Jose. I can respect that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> That's why I love cocaine, I love lies, I love living my life circled by lies


you'll have to work on acceptance.  I totally support whatever you want to do, I'm not trying to change you, but you deserve a healthy/happy mind that can enjoy itself and stuff man.  We care about ya ok?  

epic fuckin' sex stories from jose... you could write a best selling novel about sex IMO


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> yes many times, they showed me the truth, that is, I am really darkened, that's why I don't take them anymore, because I want lies, I don't wanna to know the truth


word. i hate pcychs


----------



## schizopath

I know that you think it's fake
Maybe fake's what I like


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i made lunch

too sad to eat


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose you can keep the post deleted I saw it, I don't judge you man

not for 1 second 

does "waiting longer" make it "more worthwhile"?  I find there's a healthy rhythm with sex i like, like I can deal with once a day... I like that...

just like w/ the right drugs I get a "rhythm" going and I just want to keep at it and I don't think it's a bad thing.

Except for heroin addiction that was A TERRIBLE THING


----------



## schizopath

Anyone know of first principles? I solved my traumas with that way of thinking

https://fs.blog/2018/04/first-principles/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*the jose and captain sex thread abyss brought to you by XORKOTHVISION™*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> I know that you think it's fake
> Maybe fake's what I like


fuck IRL


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> does "waiting longer" make it "more worthwhile"?



actually not, after a while the girl just get tired. There is guilt too I have been noticing, she thinks she is not good enough to make you cum, which makes her more passive (in the same context that i have been mentioning in previous comments)


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuck IRL


YES. That feeling when you cant find a partner even online and your chances finding irl is negative.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to

eat
fuck
not feel sad

i have beer but I don't want to turn into an alcoholic like my ex

because this lockdown shit gonna last a while


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> actually not, after a while the girl just get tired. There is guilt too I have been noticing, she thinks she is not good enough to make you cum, which makes her more passive (in the same context that i have been mentioning in previous comments)


YES THEY ALWAYS THINK IT'S THEM and that's why I'm not cumming 

I HAVE SHIT
IN MY BRAIN

and they have SUCH a hard time knowing what PTSD is like

some people understand THEY ARE AMAZING and are like OK with me not cumming if they know I have something on my mind... there's people out there that get it.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> actually not, after a while the girl just get tired. There is guilt too I have been noticing, she thinks she is not good enough to make you cum, which makes her more passive (in the same context that i have been mentioning in previous comments)



I will be lying by saying that I don't love when things reach this point and I am totally controlling the situation, because she has reached the "passive point" in bed, this passivity also permeates other aspects of the relationship (yes I am a terrible person)


----------



## jose ribas da silva

if you're so passive in a sexual context, I mean, not only sexually, but one gives one's soul too, it is hard to be active in other contexts when dealing with the same person


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> if you're so passive in a sexual context, I mean, not only sexually, but one gives one's soul too, it is hard to be active in other contexts when dealing with the same person



Analogously, if your sexual life is repressed, you probably a reactionary and not a revolutionary but this is other discussion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I will be lying by saying that I don't love when things reach this point and I am totally controlling the situation, because she has reached the "passive point" in bed, this passivity also permeates other aspects of the relationship (yes I am a terrible person)


by judging yourself as terrible you're not giving yourself room for improvement

you also think you are in control of your actions - are you?  Or do your actions control you more so than vice versa?

It's important to think of your action as reactionary to previous input, because that's what it is.  A lot of our behavior is programmed, instinctual, repetitive.  You can change if you want to, or you can accept what's going on isn't entirely your fault and work on it from there.


----------



## schizopath

Cap, I figured out why I am the BAD DAD. Its because B.A.D =BRUTAL ANAL DESTRUCTION!


----------



## CFC

I took 1050mg of Vyvanse (15 capsules - 300mg pure dexamphetamine) Sun-Tues. FFS! Must be rona-rebound insanity. Nobody needs that much


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> by judging yourself as terrible you're not giving yourself room for improvement



A nihilistic would not agree with it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Cap, I figured out why I am the BAD DAD. Its because B.A.D =BRUTAL ANAL DESTRUCTION!


sad dads are the kind to need some kind of emotional / sexual validation after love does not work out for them
bad dads will break up with you then move onto someone younger and hotter the next day

sad dads want to be a better dad for next time = hottttttttttt

but I am currently in love w/ a bad dad... I wish I could program myself not to be like that and go for a sad dad sugar daddy who has the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Cap, I figured out why I am the BAD DAD. Its because B.A.D =BRUTAL ANAL DESTRUCTION!



Do you use to eat your own ass when masturbating? 

If yes, what types of objects do you use to do so?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> A nihilistic would not agree with it


if nothing has a good/bad value then you can't be a terrible person, you're just a person man.  So really a nihilist would agree with me; they would just question the value OF self-improvement, trying, giving a fuck...

I think it's hot to give a fuck and try.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Here is Village People playing punk rock for some strange creatures


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JOSE how big is ur dick

can i ask that question


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> sad dads are the kind to need some kind of emotional / sexual validation after love does not work out for them
> bad dads will break up with you then move onto someone younger and hotter the next day
> 
> sad dads want to be a better dad for next time = hottttttttttt


Huh, then Id be closer to a sad dad cause I dont break up and shit that easily. Im more of a man of values and principle.


jose ribas da silva said:


> Do you use to eat your own ass when masturbating?
> 
> If yes, what types of objects do you use to do so?


Triangular ones.

I dont want to get my ass eaten. I want to eat some hot big titted bitches ass before going balls deep on it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Huh, then Id be closer to a sad dad cause I dont break up and shit that easily. Im more of a man of values and principle.


MY QUIZ DOES NOT LIE 

[no refunds] lol


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> JOSE how big is ur dick
> 
> can i ask that question



i have posted my dick here on bluelight, it has been an object of pleasure of some users I believe.. it is a beautiful dick, unnerved with thick veins


----------



## schizopath

Nice description. Did you call it Joselina?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> i have posted my dick here on bluelight, it has been an object of pleasure of some users I believe.. it is a beautiful dick, unnerved with thick veins


*faps*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

guys wtf this sucks

i want to fuck so bad....

I want to drink so bad...

HALP i have sadDADFEELS


----------



## MsDiz

Always had a thing for DILFs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SAD DADS like me are the type to have tried pursuing a relationship 6+ months ago, failed, still fucking them and still hoping one day they will do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Always had a thing for DILFs


i have been w/ a dad (and including them) 4 married men... being the other guy is a lot of fun iirc


----------



## schizopath

Id like to fuck anything that ends in Id like to fuck


----------



## schizopath

JOU MATAFAKAS, JUST GOT MY FIRST ARCHER RING FOR THE DAY


----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Nice description. Did you call it Joselina?



Joselito


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to go play video games but am so bored w/o sex omg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PHUCK IT I went for it and paid some $$ to play some GAMES


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> All trans people come to me
> Cause lead you I will





madness00 said:


> Down under
> To my sex dungeon


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I had a tickle in my throat on Monday. I ate a Tide pod and chased it with a shot of Clorox. I still have a fever of 104 F and shortness of breath. Should I eat another Tide pod and drink more bleach? My president told me to inject it. Will that work?
> 
> I NEED ANSWERS!!!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

CH

Can you please consider having  an emotional breakdown shitposting any as in staff where we don't have to have it visible? 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> This is serious! I can’t taste or smell anything. Should I eat the Christmas lights before or after they’re unplugged? I heard that works. HELP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CH
> 
> Can you please consider having  an emotional breakdown shitposting any as in staff where we don't have to have it visible?
> 
> Just a suggestion.


u wot m8


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Something about staff again i think.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'M NEVER ALLOWED TO FEEL MY FEELings
@madness00 pls cuddle w/ me until I feel better MY FEELINGS ARE BUTTHURT RED RIGHT NOW


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

everyone needs to calm the fuck down. go to a covid19 party and share needles and shit


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE HATRED IN THE Lounge



Hate is such a strong term, its very similar to love I guess except has a better chance if ending  well.

In people allegedly have some enoitions and allegedly has personal interactions and get each other even knowing each other in person.

Quite an odd construct  seeing tl and being so removed from the shitposters that they don't really matter anymore. 

I mean, ppl that were here a few months ago or years ago sure but fuck me these 2 or 3 ppl are shitty, except schizo


----------



## BK38

This officially my favorite .gif


----------



## schizopath

Thanks Daisy


----------



## schizopath

Think I ll go to a sleep soon. Might have a positive surprise in the morning. Feel like snorting some zyprexa just for a buzz but maybe naah.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> share needles and shit



An appreciator of scat here, it seems


----------



## schizopath




----------



## BK38

Maaaaan, I sent a happy bday message to an ex the other day on FB, now she's messaging me asking how I'm doing and all this shit. Why couldn't she just like it and move on, we broke up mutually and now all these feels. She's really smart and successful and I have not been doing that great. Took me like 2 years to get over her. I'm such a coward, why can't I just be an adult and maintain a normal friendship with her... Leaving her on read for now til I can formulate a proper response. The self-loathing is strong.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'M NEVER ALLOWED TO FEEL MY FEELings
> @madness00 pls cuddle w/ me until I feel better MY FEELINGS ARE BUTTHURT RED RIGHT NOW




Don't  be silly.

Your feelings are very important and so are your shitposts.


Being polite and deleting  rest of post.
.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BK38 said:


> she's messaging me asking how I'm doing



You need to tell your best in a very enthusiastic way without showing off nonetheless. She wants to hear your best


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> You need to tell your best in a very enthusiastic way without showing off nonetheless. She wants to hear your best



Don't answer something vague or unspecific, addressing direct achievements is important, I mean, if you still want to have sex with her


----------



## jose ribas da silva

If nothing happens to you in this meantime, just lie about something... but don't show yourself like 2 years of suffering


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> Don't answer something vague or unspecific, addressing direct achievements is important, I mean, if you still want to have sex with her



I don't even know what I want and what's realistic. She's over in Austria and a professor now. Yeah, I don't want to come across as sad about it. It's not like I wasn't getting laid or anything, she's just the only girl I really had a much deeper emotional connection with. I'm going to sleep on it, thx dude.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BK38 said:


> I don't even know what I want and what's realistic. She's over in Austria and a professor now. Yeah, I don't want to come across as sad about it. It's not like I wasn't getting laid or anything, she's just the only girl I really had a much deeper emotional connection with. I'm going to sleep on it, thx dude.



man if you connected, the same happened to her. So she will appreciate your input, take care, I have noticed that you may not be on the alpha state, you now, because since you have not found any woman like her in this meantime you're feeling "diminished/hopeless". Speaking with her can accentuate this feeling and be unpleasant.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

taking an x back very rarely works. you broke up for a reason. just my 2


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> man if you connected, the same happened to her. So she will appreciate your input, take care, I have noticed that you may not be on the alpha state, you now, because since you have not found any woman like her in this meantime you're feeling "diminished/hopeless". Speaking with her can accentuate this feeling and be unpleasant.



I feel like you've hit the nail on the head, I'm not feeling myself right now and it just feels painful to think about. If things were going super well and I was more focused on my life rn, I'd feel like I had more to offer.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> taking an x back very rarely works. you broke up for a reason. just my 2



Sure, but we split for kind of practical reasons. I was working and living in Amsterdam and she had to go back to Salzburg to finish her Master's program. I dunno, think some sleep will help with clarity.


----------



## BK38

Anyhoooow, enough of my beta whiny bitch boy shit. Carry on Abyss, carry on.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

So your current feeling is exactly what she does not need to know or notice.. it arises from your insecurities and probably only exist in the fear's world. 

In any context in your answer, the best in your situation is faking. Faking exactly the feeling that you would like to be feeling right now and it is feeling the opposite, that will keep the appearances in sustainable way


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> So your current feeling is exactly what she does not need to know or notice.. it arises from your insecurities and probably only exist in the fear's world.
> 
> In any context in your answer, the best in your situation is faking. Faking exactly the feeling that you would like to be feeling right now and it is feeling the opposite, that will keep the appearances in sustainable way



Yeah, that's why I'm going to wait until tmrw and I'll msg her back, was feeling kind of low to begin with today. Not the time to even try and "fake" it


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Take care, you don't need to exaggerated, it is not about showing off, it is about being calm and positive about life, that's the spirit that drives sex, because when acting like that "the showing off contexts" show off on the background naturally and spontaneously.


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> Take care, you don't need to exaggerated, it is not about showing off, it is about being calm and positive about life, that's the spirit that drives sex, because when acting like that "the showing off contexts" show off on the background naturally and spontaneously.



I'm not without any accomplishments, but a little embellishment about how I'm feeling is in order. It's not just about getting into her pants either, I did and still do like her a lot.  A good sleep, breakfast, exercise and a bit of Phenibut and wine tmrw should be the ticket. Tx dude, you're quite wise.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so tired

i can't even


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am so tired
> 
> i can't even



Word, been fucking tired all day captain crunch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Word, been fucking tired all day captain crunch


I've been listening to a lot of METALLLLLLLLLllllllllllll *screams about satan*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've been listening to a lot of METALLLLLLLLLllllllllllll *screams about satan*



Noice, I'm just watching serial killer docs in the dark with my dog and browsing bl and lamenting lady troubles.


----------



## BK38

LET THE DARKNESS CONSUME YOU


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> lady troubles.


I don't have any troubles in the sex department

except I want to fuck RIGHT NOW and have to wait AT LEAST seven hours if not a few days LE SIGH


----------



## Blowmonkey

BK38 said:


> lady troubles


Tampons help.

edit: I recently saw a bit about heavy flow cups, for the women that have a little too much troubles. WEW


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> Tampons help.



Ty for your input, I prefer a greasy oil rag myself.


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## BK38

Mannnnnn a serial killer doc i've already seen has come on, but my dog is sleeping comfortably on my chest so I can't change it. 99 problems and a bitch is 1.


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Sure, but we split for kind of practical reasons. I was working and living in Amsterdam and she had to go back to Salzburg to finish her Master's program. I dunno, think some sleep will help with clarity.


that's different. good luck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can we see some more dick pix bk38

*wet*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> can we see some more dick pix bk38
> 
> *wet*



I'm feeling sad panda-ish today, maybe tmrw I shall bless the noodie thread with the D.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm feeling sad panda-ish today, maybe tmrw I shall bless the noodie thread with the D.


mmmmm hot


----------



## BK38

*uses tears to masturbate*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> *uses tears to masturbate*


awwwww don't be too sad

if i was there i'd rub dicks w/ you


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> awwwww don't be too sad
> 
> if i was there i'd rub dicks w/ you



I'm not too bad, but thx for the thought haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time i get angsty, depressed etc, sex cheers me up imo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My entire fucking life is just a giant fucking sinus headache. I am going to rip them the fuck out of my head


----------



## jose ribas da silva

A perfect antonym in @LadyAlkaline life would be an Acid Gentleman, just thinking that together the two of you will live in an aqueous neutrality


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> A perfect antonym in @LadyAlkaline life would be an Acid Gentleman, just thinking that together the two of you will live in an aqueous neutrality



No one can understand this sentence, not even me so that I am going to explain my point in order to make it as clear as possible without any ambiguities because i don't wanna to be misunderstood here

Lady has an antonym, which is gentleman
Alkaline has an antonym, which is acid

a base reacting with an acid gives a neutral pH and forms water.. that's explain everything about that sentence

Man, i am genius


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> Have you never faced your own sins during a sexual act? You know, my partners, especially women, call me a machine, a sex machine, and it is not because I am a James Brown fan, or because I know a lot about sex.. because sometimes I cannot cum (and also because I put my partners in perspective instead of me)
> 
> I cannot cum because I cannot concentrate or be focused on sex... and that's because I am thinking about all the humiliations that I have suffered during my life or about the abuses that I have suffered in my childhood ... especially if alcohol and condoms are involved in addition to trauma, then, i am totally unable to cum.. and they call me a machine, a sex machine, but they don't know that actually I am a disgusting and darkened machine.


Jesus fucking Christ Jose, are you okay?

Who hurt you?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> No one can understand this sentence, not even me so that I am going to explain my point in order to make it as clear as possible without any ambiguities because i don't wanna to be misunderstood here
> 
> Lady has an antonym, which is gentleman
> Alkaline has an antonym, which is acid
> 
> a base reacting with an acid gives a neutral pH and forms water.. that's explain everything about that sentence
> 
> Man, i am genius


Haha, I wrote my last post and then saw this 
wonderfully beautiful
 I think I have found my AcidGentleman. My husband can be rather caustic, I tend to mellow him out and bring him back to base


----------



## Xorkoth

Guys I did some math homework at 12:30 at night right after I made some food and before I ate it.  Now my nose is clogged and math homework just takes the appetite right out of me.  Wut shud I dews?



BK38 said:


> In the before times.



The long, long ago?



BK38 said:


> It was actually really fucking stupid and kinda funny. I had just got back from a wedding in Belgium and I decided to have a drink at this little Kiwi bar in Amsterdam that I like. It's a pretty no-frills, just above a dive bar kinda place. I was kinda tired and I'd already been drinking a lot over the past few days. Anyways, this Dutch girl was at the bar who had been trying to sleep with me forever. She was not very attractive. Anyways, I get kinda drunk and we're talking about how I dislocated my shoulder last and I, in my drunken wisdom decide to demonstrate the movement at the bar. Of fucking course my shoulder pops out and I'm in serious pain. She tries to comfort me and I tell her to get the fuck away from me while I try and pop it back in. I manage to and the next thing I know I'm on the floor with some concerned Irish lads around me, the girl and the bar-lady (I was a regular, so they actually cared) and it turns out I passed out from the pain when I popped it back into place. Anyways, I was just relieved it was back in place, but it still hurt like a bitch. Anyways, I got more shit faced and the dutch girl took me to her fucking nice apartment (she must have been loaded). I made a makeshift sling out of a sweater and then we watched the first Lord of the Rings and she gave me a blowjob, while I watched it! I don't think I'll ever think of Frodo the same way ever again. Overall, pretty shitty. 3/10, but decent because of the story that makes me lol about how ridiculous that night was.



It's the story you get to tell that makes these experiences at least a 7/10, if not 7.5 or maybe up to 7.786 (at the absolute most, I won't get into the math involved)



ghostandthedarknes said:


> word. i hate pcychs



Psychedelics are my drug of choice, I would choose psychedelics if I could only choose one type of drug.  They're the only drugs that have actually been a good thing for me.



Captain.Heroin said:


> XORKOTHVISION™



I tried to make an image for this using the Google Deep Dream but the site I used to use is gone and the only sites I can find now are shit, so bah, and humbug.  I fart in their general direction.  They better hurry and finish processing my image or I shall taunt them a second time.



ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuck IRL



irl is my preferred place to fuck



CFC said:


> I took 1050mg of Vyvanse (15 capsules - 300mg pure dexamphetamine) Sun-Tues. FFS! Must be rona-rebound insanity. Nobody needs that much



Jesus fucking christ CFC, you are a beast!   I think I would die, like for real.



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> CH
> 
> Can you please consider having  an emotional breakdown shitposting any as in staff where we don't have to have it visible?
> 
> Just a suggestion.



It's funny you'd say that now because for the past few pages CH has been dropping some seriously kind and insightful stuff and being an all-around sweet and supportive guy.  On the CH breakdown scale, we're barely even registering right now.

I will freely admit that sometimes I don't want to read 5 posts in a row about wanting to die, but CH is always kind to other people and I care about him and so do other people.  Come on daisy, let yourself feel the plur, like it's 1999.  I have it from a reliable source (from the darknet) that purple squirrels are the happiest squirrels.  It might be because of all the nuts they're always shoving into their mouths, but I'm not sure.  Either way,


----------



## thujone

Xorkoth I'm sorry to hear about your GHB OD, CFC I'm sorry to hear about your Vyvanse OD. I bet those two would go well together, fortunately someone posted a trip report






						Amphetamine and GHB- A carnival
					

Amphetamine and GHB- A carnival (Very Experienced)  My smile. My laughter. The room was spinning like I was too drunk to function. A crisp ecstasy euphoria relaxed my muscles. Every movement felt so good. Talking to people, I had nothing interesting to say, but it needed to be said. I would fall...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## Xorkoth

I have combined those two and let me tell you, it is indeed a great combination.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

da 2 layers of da abyss


----------



## Xorkoth

This is about to be me in a couple of weeks. 






Been rationing but I haven't seen a single roll at any store since March.

Never thought I'd reach the new perspective I've reached on these guys:


----------



## Xorkoth

I also never thought I'd be on a boat






Turns out, it's a big blue watery road

I hope you guys believe me when I say,

I fucked a mermaid


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I also never thought I'd be on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, it's a big blue watery road
> 
> I hope you guys believe me when I say,
> 
> I fucked a mermaid



you're not fuckin anything, if you don't stop being so comfortable am gonna call ur wife

and tell her about ur blulelight acc iirc


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> you're not fuckin anything, if you don't stop being so comfortable am gonna call ur wife
> 
> and tell her about ur blulelight acc iirc



I aint murried bish

But if I was, it would be because the girlies can't resist my nautical themed pashmina afghan.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I aint murried bish
> 
> But if I was, it would be because the girlies can't resist my nautical themed pashmina afghan.



what the fuck?


----------



## Xorkoth

Am comfortable

Like

Whaat?  stfu

twelve mermaids, aye

And T Payne

Autotune

Shady get out my head

Why you in here

Shady's contagious

Will rename him Covid-20 with admin omnipotence

brb cry

Shit I caught the cap too

I need to fuck

My dicc is 10 inches, have I mentioned it on this page?

I'm gonna use it to scare Shady out of my head


----------



## andyturbo

Lady ALKALINE gave me a fat line of drugs my head is spinning


----------



## Shady's Fox

am jealous on my clock, he hasn't had batteries for bout 3 yrs, so peaceful..


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


>


How the fuck are you bb?? Xo


----------



## Xorkoth

ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY






What's up?


----------



## schizopath

I had a wet dream of facefucking a person


----------



## Shady's Fox

eye for an eye, make it like the wasp

my kingdom on a wagon rain.. but wait, I already have it

tsss


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> am jealous on my clock, he hasn't had batteries for bout 3 yrs, so peaceful..



I prefer she-clocks, I like to insert my batteries all the way in.  iirc, if you pulled your batteries out of a male clock, it means you're gay


----------



## schizopath

Diarrhea shit is the best

yo yo

and bambers

im not nigga you are nigga

rip

yoyo im in the zone

twlight zone


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?



ARE YOU THREATENING ME!!!!
WHATS UP BIG XORK


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> I prefer she-clocks, I like to insert my batteries all the way in.  iirc, if you pulled your batteries out of a male clock, it means you're gay



nah..

you're not on my film


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> eye for an eye



An eye for an aye makes the hole whirled counterclockwise in the southern hemisphere


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> An eye for an aye makes the hole whirled counterclockwise in the southern hemisphere


Apparently my toilet flushes the wrong way dude..

And I say? WHAT OF IT!?


----------



## schizopath

In the land of an eye for an eye three eye man will be the king


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> An eye for an aye makes the hole whirled counterclockwise in the southern hemisphere



talk to ur mother, say that I will come to change ur tiles.. from every side like the Queen


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> You never quote



This is patently false, I have quoted dozens of times today alone.  Quit spreading your fake news bruh, lest I change your name to CNNBCFOX.



andyturbo said:


> ARE YOU THREATENING ME!!!!










> WHATS UP BIG XORK



The ceiling.  A tree.  Some clouds.  The atmosphere.  The center of the galaxy; a supermassive black hole.  A trillion distant galaxies.  A bird.  

Also my level of highness.  

You may call me "your highness".  You don't have to, but if you did, it would be accurate.


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> talk to ur mother, say that I will come to change ur tiles.. from every side like the Queen



The king has a baby, it's name is darkness, come to my realm and you will see the light, and the light will be incandescent as is indicative of its aged and inefficient technology


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I had a wet dream of facefucking a person



Was it Shady?  Was it a threesome with Shady and Shady's Mom?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> The king has a baby, it's name is darkness, come to my realm and you will see the light, and the light will be incandescent as is indicative of its aged and inefficient technology



talkin to you it's like a dick piercing instead of a grenade


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Was it Shady?  Was it a threesome with Shady and Shady's Mom?


Shady was in the closet as usual. I had no idea that Shadys Mom loves it so rough.


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks Shady, "dick piercing" pushed me over the edge.  I can finally go to bed now.


----------



## Xorkoth

Guys I scared him off

Xorkoth -->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <-- Shady


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> Guys I scared him off
> 
> Xorkoth -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Shady



Quote the fuck out of me baby


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> Quote me







andyturbo said:


> Quote me








andyturbo said:


> Quote  me baby






andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote me harder!





andyturbo said:


> Quote my dirty posts!!




...





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby





andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby



Was that as good for me as it was for you?


----------



## Xorkoth

Man this math homework I did is really strong.  Fucking calculus... I'm deriving mad integrals up in here.


----------



## Xorkoth

One who does math homework after midnight should not expect to get sufficient rest before work.

One who works from home can get away with cracking open a textbook at any hour, provided that one does not study too often


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


>



This is just how I imagined you to look.


----------



## xaddictx

Xorkoth said:


> Haha oh my god I was just quoting Becky's bitchy friend like an hour ago.  90s white girls just jealous of non-flat white girl butts.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I also have a sister who is 3 years younger than me.  I couldn't STAND her when we were little, she was so annoying.  She used to have like 3 temper tantrums a day... the kind of kid who would have a massive meltdown in the grocery store because she wanted something and my mom would say no.  It was so embarrassing to me.  She did this thing when she was like 3, 4 years old, where every _single_ commercial on TV, she'd scream MOMMY I WANT THAT!  And if my mom didn't say "okay honey", she would start freaking out.  I remember one time my mom was taking a shower and a commercial came on for something like legal services or something really random like that, and my sister spent 10 minutes screaming and kicking the bathroom door because my mom wouldn't say "okay honey".
> 
> I was so mean to her, I loved manipulating her.  I would make her tell on herself for stuff she didn't do and then she'd get in trouble for it and become convinced she actually did the thing (like I'd tell my mom she hit me or something).  I was more mean to her than I have ever been to anyone else in my life.  But by about the time I got to high school I realized she was my sister and I should be nice to her.  As adults we get along well, but we're not super close like my brother and I are.
> 
> Anyway when my mom was pregnant with my brother, they didn't want to know the gender until he was born.  I prayed so hard for a brother.  When I saw him in the hospital, I said "Philip, you saved my life, you're a boy!"  I was so happy to have a brother that I decided I would teach him everything I knew.  I taught him how to walk, climb stairs, throw, and be a self-aware little kid.  Even when he was 3, he was so smart and we had great conversations.  We hung out all the time.  To this day we feel a really close connection that is really profound.
> 
> He has a 2 year old son who looks exactly like he did, it's so trippy.
> 
> I'm so lucky to be so close with my brother, I see so many people who grow apart from or even don't like their siblings.
> 
> Damn I'm feeling overwhelmed with love today.  Chatterboxed my girlfriend all night.
> 
> By the way Hylight, you're awesome, keep being you.  ❤





thujone said:


>


Rodman and Wun Hung Lo. Whens the wedding?


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that as good for me as it was for you?



Oooooo ooooh baby!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

Real hippies only eat patchouli, full bush and LSD.  And would never harm sister fish.



xaddictx said:


> Rodman and Wun Hung Lo. Whens the wedding?



They secretly married back in 2010 and carry on a sordid secret romance that is very sexually satisfying to them both.

Okay etizolam time for Xorkoth.

I'll pay for it tomorrow, but it was worth it to slay Shady with his own word salad tossing program


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> Real hippies only eat patchouli and LSD
> 
> 
> 
> They secretly married back in 2010 and carry on a sordid secret romance that is very sexually satisfying to them both.
> 
> Okay etizolam time for Xorkoth.
> 
> I'll pay for it tomorrow, but it was worth it to slay Shady with his own word salad tossing program



ETIZOLAM WAAAAAAAAT

Oiii wheres schizo at????   SCHIZOOOOO!?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Yo Andy. Might get heroin in 30 mins. HYPE!


----------



## Xorkoth

But for real, my girl used to live on this woofing hippie farm when I met her, lots of hippies came and went, and one night we were hanging out there and this one girl got pissed off when someone was talking about poison ivy, and insisted that he call it "sister ivy" because "poison" was offensive to the plant.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Yo Andy. Might get heroin in 30 mins. HYPE!



Is that a veiled reference to Captain's dicc?


----------



## schizopath

Im gonna smoke that shit


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> ETIZOLAM WAAAAAAAAT
> 
> Oiii wheres schizo at????   SCHIZOOOOO!?



Gotta come down somehow, I gots to do a bunch of coding in 4 hours, and later in the day lead a video training session for my coworkers to continue to teach them to use the new software platform I've learned that we're transitioning to over the course of this year.

Good thing I did so much math homework, it's bound to increase my programming skills because all forms of logic are transitive.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Im gonna smoke that shit


Captain's dick or heroin?  I'm confused...


----------



## schizopath

Heroin, I ll snort Caps dick iirc.


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> Gotta come down somehow, I gots to do a bunch of coding in 4 hours, and later in the day lead a video training session for my coworkers to continue to teach them to use the new software platform I've learned that we're transitioning to over the course of this year.
> 
> Good thing I did so much math homework, it's bound to increase my programming skills because all forms of logic are transitive.



Be safe my dude. We love you man.

Bluelight admin aNd all that jazz.

Massive respect.


----------



## Xorkoth

I got this, etizolam is quite safe, I take it, get drowsy, sleep.

I won't GHB overdose again, I promise. ❤ 

Fuck typing skills are getting bad, time to go to bed.  In...3-5 more replies to TL threads I swear


----------



## schizopath

It seems that no h today. Should get quite many packs tomorrow.


----------



## xaddictx

andyturbo said:


> Quote the fuck out of me baby


Poodles are badass dogs. I saw one go head to head with a German Shepherd


----------



## Xorkoth

You assholes are making it impossible to go to bed because I have to reply to every thread with new replies on account of dopamine-fueled OCD


----------



## xaddictx

Xorkoth said:


> You assholes are making it impossible to go to bed because I have to reply to every thread with new replies on account of dopamine-fueled OCD
> [/QUOTE
> Sorree! I'll take my Red Bali dose and you won't see me no mo


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> You assholes are making it impossible to go to bed because I have to reply to every thread with new replies on account of dopamine-fueled OCD



I overdosed on ghb in a Nightclub toilet and woke up with some girl sucking my dick.

It was the best overdose ever!


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> I overdosed on ghb in a Nightclub toilet and woke up with some girl sucking my dick.
> 
> It was the best overdose ever!



Yours beats mine by 10 points in a 10 point scale.


----------



## schizopath

Thats a win right there


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Thats a win right there



How have you been bruva?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

andyturbo said:


> I overdosed on ghb in a Nightclub toilet and woke up with some girl sucking my dick.
> 
> It was the best overdose ever!


now i wanna overdose


----------



## andyturbo

ghostandthedarknes said:


> now i wanna overdose



Ahahaha


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> How have you been bruva?


Really good. Struck a goldmine and now I make bitcoins by playing fucking runescape. Theres still a chance I ll get heroin today. 

How have you been?


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Really good. Struck a goldmine and now I make bitcoins by playing fucking runescape. Theres still a chance I ll get heroin today.
> 
> How have you been?


Really good champ.

I buy heroin with bitcoins. Keep up the good work!


----------



## schizopath

0 taxes were paid when buying this dope. Government hates him!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

andyturbo said:


> Lady ALKALINE gave me a fat line of drugs my head is spinning


Come on bb. Let's go do lines off my titties


----------



## schizopath

Lemme join. If I dont make you orgasm you can kick me in my face.


----------



## MsDiz

So today I found out I’ve become a Great Aunt and if that doesn’t make a person feel old I don’t know what will!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> So today I found out I’ve become a Great Aunt and if that doesn’t make a person feel old I don’t know what will!!


turning 50 will make u feel old. Congrats


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lines and Tits? I’m back guys


----------



## schizopath

Yo


----------



## BK38

Is 4pm too early to start drinking wine? Given I woke up at noon and my accomplishments are showering and buying cigarettes?


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> Is 4pm too early to start drinking wine? Given I woke up at noon and my accomplishments are showering and buying cigarettes?


It’s 5pm somewhere...


----------



## schizopath

You do you, my nibba.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Yo


Ay!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> It’s 5pm somewhere...


iirc time is irrelevant when it comes to drinking.  2 weeks sober 2morro. fml


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> iirc time is irrelevant when it comes to drinking.  2 weeks sober 2morro. fml


I’ve never understood why people put a time on drinking, I don’t drink much but If I want one at 7 am I’ll drink idgaf


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I’ve never understood why people put a time on drinking, I don’t drink much but If I want one at 7 am I’ll drink idgaf


morning buzz is the best. then add opiates iirc


----------



## schizopath

Theres nothing better than waking up sober at morning, then boiling some tea while smoking a cig and BAM! theres some dope in your mail out of a sudden.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> morning buzz is the best. then add opiates iirc


I wish.  Had to switch back to kratom so I can stack papers. But now I’ve been incoherently high on reefer for the past week. It’s actually been kinda fun


----------



## MsDiz

I don’t get anything out of drinking really. Other than making a fool of myself then endless pain for a week in my joints as I’ve hyper extended them all whilst drunk. Oh and the 3 day hangover is never fun. Drugs for the win when on a night out.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I wish.  Had to switch back to kratom so I can stack papers. But now I’ve been incoherently high on reefer for the past week. It’s actually been kinda fun


opies r best avoided imho but people gonna b people.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> I don’t get anything out of drinking really. Other than making a fool of myself then endless pain for a week in my joints as I’ve hyper extended them all whilst drunk. Oh and the 3 day hangover is never fun. Drugs for the win when on a night out.


i love all of it.


----------



## andyturbo

PrincessDiz said:


> I don’t get anything out of drinking really. Other than making a fool of myself then endless pain for a week in my joints as I’ve hyper extended them all whilst drunk. Oh and the 3 day hangover is never fun. Drugs for the win when on a night out.



Just go on a 5 day binge and the horses will talk back trust me


----------



## BK38

A night out can vary from like 2-3 beers and a joint to like a bottle of whiskey and lines and lines of blow, tweak, whatever. It really depends on how hard you're going. Multi-day hangovers are horrible, can feel that shit in my pours when I drink hard liquor heavily like that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

andyturbo said:


> Just go on a 5 day binge and the horses will talk back trust me


Doesn’t even have to be day 5 if you eat the worm.


----------



## MsDiz

andyturbo said:


> Just go on a 5 day binge and the horses will talk back trust me


Been on week long binges in my youth and those were very crazy times. I remember very little of it because I was blackout drunk most of the time. needless to say I made many a drunken mistake and had 2 guys messaging me flat out for weeks because they thought I was in love with them. I didn’t even know I met them.


----------



## BK38

Marmite > Vegemite - Come at me Aussies


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Been on week long binges in my youth and those were very crazy times. I remember very little of it because I was blackout drunk most of the time. needless to say I made many a drunken mistake and had 2 guys messaging me flat out for weeks because they thought I was in love with them. I didn’t even know I met them.



Yeah, that's not fun... I've probably only been blackout for a few days max in my life. But then again, there are definitely some missing weeks when I used to drink grain alcohol, do benzos and use meth at the same time... That did not end well at all and was a bad time in my life...


----------



## andyturbo

BK38 said:


> Yeah, that's not fun... I've probably only been blackout for a few days max in my life. But then again, there are definitely some missing weeks when I used to drink grain alcohol, do benzos and use meth at the same time... That did not end well at all and was a bad time in my life...


Hey BK i am so happy to read that your in a better space. I am struggling and it gives me hope.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! MY FRIEND GIFTED ME SOME BUPRE AND JUST GOT MY FIRST ARCHERS RING OF THE DAY!

TOMORROWS GONNA BE EVEN BETTER, FUCK YES LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

People who bring sterios in public are obnoxious. I'm on the train sitting near some guy blasting horrible music. And this happens I'd say at least once a week in public.


----------



## Jabberwocky

madness00 said:


> People who bring sterios in public are obnoxious. I'm on the train sitting near some guy blasting horrible music. And this happens I'd say at least once a week in public.


Is it run dmc?


----------



## BK38

andyturbo said:


> Hey BK i am so happy to read that your in a better space. I am struggling and it gives me hope.



There's always hope my man. I hate to use cliches, but I definitely believe what doesn't kill you can make you stronger. I've been to three rehabs in my life (including one super fucked up Scientology-based one) and I'm still standing. I went twice for heroin and once after that run I mentioned on the meth/benzos/alc that ended up with me psychotic, in a Laotian prison (no charges, just being held), weighing 47kg with my parents and friends thinking I was dead. It took me 2 MONTHS of anti-psychotics, counseling and rehab to come back from that one. I put myself and my family/friends through hell and I'm thankful that I managed to come back and be sane. I haven't done heroin for 8 years and meth for 5 years. You can do it if you want it and I hope things look up for you. Not every day is perfect, but progress, not perfection is a mantra I've used a lot.


----------



## andyturbo

BK38 said:


> There's always hope my man. I hate to use cliches, but I definitely believe what doesn't kill you can make you stronger. I've been to three rehabs in my life (including one super fucked up Scientology-based one) and I'm still standing. I went twice for heroin and once after that run I mentioned on the meth/benzos/alc that ended up with me psychotic, in a Laotian prison (no charges, just being held), weighing 47kg with my parents and friends thinking I was dead. It took me 2 MONTHS of anti-psychotics, counseling and rehab to come back from that one. I put myself and my family/friends through hell and I'm thankful that I managed to come back and be sane. I haven't done heroin for 8 years and meth for 5 years. You can do it if you want it and I hope things look up for you. Not every day is perfect, but progress, not perfection is a mantra I've used a lot.



Thank you so much! !


----------



## andyturbo

FuneralFather said:


> Is it run dmc?


AND IT GOES A LITTLE SOMETHING LIKE THIS!!


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> People who bring sterios in public are obnoxious. I'm on the train sitting near some guy blasting horrible music. And this happens I'd say at least once a week in public.



I feel like they deserve the Guantanamo treatment for that. Basically Britney Spears and Death Metal blasted at them in a room with major sleep-dep and nutri-loaf for a week for each infraction. It's only acceptable at BBQs and maybe on the B-ball court and shit.  Public transport is the worst case - there's no fucking escape!


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I feel like they deserve the Guantanamo treatment for that. Basically Britney Spears and Death Metal blasted at them in a room with major sleep-dep and nutri-loaf for a week for each infraction. It's only acceptable at BBQs and maybe on the B-ball court and shit.  Public transport is the worst case - there's no fucking escape!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@PrincessDiz


----------



## andyturbo

madness00 said:


> @PrincessDiz



Feed me.. hey man how are you doing


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> @PrincessDiz


You sharing?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Haha.

I'm doing well man. One more month til freedom.

HBU.


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> So today I found out I’ve become a Great Aunt and if that doesn’t make a person feel old I don’t know what will!!



Wow, if I recall you're about the same age as me.  You have a significantly older sibling or do you guys just having kids as early as it's possible to do so?

In any case you're not old, from the (excellent) photos, I can say you look young and fine. 



PrincessDiz said:


> I don’t get anything out of drinking really. Other than making a fool of myself then endless pain for a week in my joints as I’ve hyper extended them all whilst drunk. Oh and the 3 day hangover is never fun. Drugs for the win when on a night out.



It's so ridiculous how much worse/toxic alcohol is for you than literally almost every single other drug.  But it's the legal one.  I get it, it's a part of human history, our first drug basically, intimately intertwined with culture.  I don't think it should be illegal... I think we should measure harm and abuse potential against the legal drugs and determine drug policy based on that. 



BK38 said:


> Yeah, that's not fun... I've probably only been blackout for a few days max in my life. But then again, there are definitely some missing weeks when I used to drink grain alcohol, do benzos and use meth at the same time... That did not end well at all and was a bad time in my life...



Me and my brother are both really prone to blackouts.  I have blacked out from alcohol far too many times to have any idea to count.  It's only happened a couple of times in the past 10 years, but in college I used to black out frequently.  Blackouts are so weird... for you it's like nothing happened, you do not and never will remember.  But you wake up and hear stories about stuff you were doing.



andyturbo said:


> Hey BK i am so happy to read that your in a better space. I am struggling and it gives me hope.



What's wrong Andy?



madness00 said:


> People who bring sterios in public are obnoxious. I'm on the train sitting near some guy blasting horrible music. And this happens I'd say at least once a week in public.



Man yeah, that shit pisses me off.  Like dude, no one else wants to hear your shitty music, put on some god damn headphones.  I visited Colorado a few years back, and on a hike in an awesome park right outside of Boulder, I swear like 2/3 of the people hiking were playing their music from some speaker in their backpack.  It was so fucking annoying.  I wanted to push those fuckers off the mountain.  Like, when you're in nature, why do you want to listen to music anyway?  I want to listen to the birds, and the trees, and the wind.  To each their own, but put some fucking headphones on.

Another time I was at a disc golf course in town with my friends.  There had been a tournament that ended just before we got there, apparently.  We were on the first hole and these 3 guys came up.  They were probably about 40, and were straight out of the early/mid 90s, same clothes and style.  They were in a terrible mood, we heard them whining about how the tournament was bullshit and the course sucks.  I guess they didn't do very well.  One of the three of them had an old 90s boom box on his shoulder and he was absolutely fucking BLASTING some Disturbed, 3 Doors Down, various shitty 90s nu-metal.  It was really loud, it was hard to hear each other talking.  I looked over at him and he glowered back at me and gave me a challenging stance, like "what? what?  You got a problem with my fucking badass music? "

We were in front of them so they had to wait on us, so they were always behind us.  Every time any of them threw a disc, invariably they would be displeased and start shouting FUCK!!  GOD DAMMIT!! or IT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR THIS FUCKING SHIT COURSE HAS TOO MANY TREES!!  They were having constant temper tantrums, all while this dude played his emo ass 90s "hardcore" music as loud as possible.  They reminded me of 40 year old 90s teenagers who never moved on from the 10th grade.  At one point one of them made a pretty damn nice throw and my friend, thinking maybe he could break the awkward ice, said hey man, that was a nice throw.  Dude shouted NOT FUCKING REALLY!

Ah, they were the best of times, the worst of times.


----------



## schizopath

If theres one thing Im proud of its my opiate use. I have tolerance to about 200mg oxy but no opioid even gives me withdrawals yet. LOL!

Da dream, I reckon. Except the tolerance, meh.


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Wow, if I recall you're about the same age as me. You have a significantly older sibling or do you guys just having kids as early as it's possible to do so?


Yeah my brother is 47 haha and I’ve sisters 45,43,42,37 and a brother at 30. Needless to say my father got around 3 half siblings and 3 proper ones.


----------



## Xorkoth

I just became a regular uncle for the first time 2 years ago.  I'm 36, my sister is 33, and my brother (whose kid he is) is 29.  Of course, the youngest was the first to have a kid.  They also have another one due in July.  My sister and her husband are unsure about having kids but probably will in the next couple of years.  I am super conflicted about kids, I absolutely love kids, truly, and they love me.  I find kids fascinating and so much fun to hang out with, I guess, being very in touch with my inner child, I relate to them.  Their innocence and lack of all the shit things that (most) adults develop is really refreshing and nice to be around.  I know I would be a great dad, and I don;t want to miss out on one of the fundamental experiences of being a human.  But also my band is on the road a lot (usually) and we're trying to get as far as we can go, and I wouldn't want to not be there consistently for my kid.  And also my girlfriend, who I love dearly and want to remain with for the forseeable duration, doesn't want kids.  So... dunno if it's in the cards for me, but we'll see.


----------



## andyturbo

Hey xorklopth i will reply to your previous message tomorrow brother. Its geting hard to hit the right keys. I love y9u man.


----------



## Xorkoth

Love you too andypants, I had the same thing at the end of the night last night.  Took 5 minutes to type a short post, that's when you know it's time for bed.


----------



## andyturbo

Xorkoth said:


> Love you too andypants, I had the same thing at the end of the night last night.  Took 5 minutes to type a short post, that's when you know it's time for bed.


Right on bruva


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would be a grandfather by now but yay for abortion rights

Xork be all like i caught the capt IT ISNT FUNNY lmao

Next thing you know your proclivities shift brah

BTW

ANDYYYY is RIGHT to feel his feelings THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES and I WANT MY CIVIL RIGHTS. 

I want my ANTIBODY TEST AND ANOTHER COVID CHECK


----------



## andyturbo

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would be a grandfather by now but yay for abortion rights
> 
> Xork be all like i caught the capt IT ISNT FUNNY lmao
> 
> Next thing you know your proclivities shift brah
> 
> BTW
> 
> ANDYYYY is RIGHT to feel his feelings THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES and I WANT MY CIVIL RIGHTS.
> 
> I want my ANTIBODY TEST AND ANOTHER COVID CHECK



Oh C.H I LOVE IT WHEN YOU TALK DIRTY


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would be a grandfather by now but yay for abortion rights
> 
> Xork be all like i caught the capt IT ISNT FUNNY lmao
> 
> Next thing you know your proclivities shift brah
> 
> BTW
> 
> ANDYYYY is RIGHT to feel his feelings THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES and I WANT MY CIVIL RIGHTS.
> 
> I want my ANTIBODY TEST AND ANOTHER COVID CHECK



Hmm maybe you're right... I did quote andy to completion last night... and he's a bro...


----------



## andyturbo

Pipe down senior staff! PIPE DOWN!


----------



## Xorkoth

I refuse to use a pipe for my math homework, so the pipe is already down, in fact it was never up, chill bro.


----------



## schizopath

Figured Im gonna stay up late today so I dont need to wait for the mailman for hours tomorrow.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Figured Im gonna stay up late today so I dont need to wait for the mailman for hours tomorrow.



Show me your big finish cock. Dm me i want to see it erect.


----------



## Xorkoth

It seems like I'm not the only one who caught the cap


----------



## schizopath

Its not that big, but I promise the teamwork of my cock and my right hand could make even the most brute bitch orgasm.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

brazilian stuff


----------



## schizopath

My mates gonna iv me. I need to try iv heroin once and Im gonna do it prolly on saturday or late tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

Theres no chance Im gonna learn to iv by myself as I fear needles and would fail most shots by shaking.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> My mates gonna iv me. I need to try iv heroin once and Im gonna do it prolly on saturday or late tomorrow.


you'll probably not want to do it any other way after you try it. like the difference between beating off and a real hard core fuck. you have been warned.  hr


----------



## Xorkoth

I'd really think twice about that schizo, the needle line is a line many are unable to back down from once they cross it.  It's the ONE SINGLE drug rule I have never broken and will never break.  Seen WAY too many people go from staying afloat in their drug use to spiralling down to the depths, and many lost their lives.  You have nothing to gain by knowing what it's like.  All you'll have is a fleeting moment of something really pleasurable, followed by a lifetime of wanting it again in the very best case scenario, or more likely, an addiction to IVing drugs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's the same rush as smoking just all at once.

Why don't you just invision it instead of try it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> pipe math








gurnin' feels

gonna go get good food

already got dick sucked

gonna fry in the summer heat

SIZZLE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

soaked my nuts in the sun of HIS ETERNAL CARB LOVE










in b4 deep fried state assumes responsibility






brb visual overdose


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> Theres no chance Im gonna learn to iv by myself as I fear needles and would fail most shots by shaking.



You'd be surprised.  I also feared needles. Hell for at least the first few months if not the first year I looked the other way.  Needless to say that didn't last. 
In my case at times I was somewhat dedicated to trying to learn to do it. At least the first time I discovered IV cocaine at least. Turned myself into a fucking pincushion. 8)

By then my fear of needles had clearly faded. It's not like I was a little afraid of them BTW. I'm on the autism spectrum & when I was young I had punched a Dr. in the face in response to a needle. I have much better self control than when I was a child but I digress. It quite surprised me that not only did I get over that fear I can now at least hit myself. I was previously terrified! I would take a benzo before getting my blood drawn as an example. I did not like needles! That changed after a while of friends hitting me. Slowly but surely I could look & so on.

In relation to the shaking that you mention I share also share that particular affliction. As a result despite years of daily IV usage I never did master the art of of the entire injection process myself. I got to the point where I learned to hit myself & now prefer to do so when I do IV. I still shake so bad I would fail 9/10 times trying to do the whole injection process myself though. I just hit then I have my wife register & inject. I just hold the needle steady at that point.

So even if you don't believe that you'd ever overcome the fear of needles or master you're shaking; it is a possibility. I have successfully hit & injected at times but the ratio is so low it's not worth the risk to get such a low number in successfully without missing any of the shot in proportion to the number of shots where I'd miss some if not all of the shot. Especially considering my most recent shots have generally been of morphine. Considering the solubility it ends up becoming a full 1ML shot as opposed to the smaller quantities involved with some other substances. It's one thing to get 10 or 20 units in without slipping out when you shake but a completely different matter to get a full syringe in. Regardless; I just wanted to express to you that though you feel that you would never overcome the fear or the shaking; it is indeed a possibility. I figured I'd throw my experience out there for reference. Harm reduction & all that. 

Though unlike what other posters have mentioned I didn't find the needle to be something I had an issue switching on or off of. I never got attached to it by any means. I had no problem putting the needle down or using other routes. For me IV administration is generally based on the benefits of IV over other routes of administration in terms of bio-availability, rush, etc. A simple example would be I would IV hydromorphone or morphine due to the B/A & rush of the substances I just mentioned. However oxycodone for example I would generally not go through the trouble of IV'ing though I have consumed it via that route plenty of times (I wasn't turning down free opiods ). I never found oxycodone to have a rush & the bio-availability increase is very small compared to the the opioids I mentioned previously. I'm beginning to ramble & digress. Though if there's thread for it; this would probably be it. 

Anyway I just figured I'd throw that out anecdotal experience out there. HR & such as other have mentioned. Again as others have mentioned smoking can cause a similar rush with some substances. I haven't really consumed opioids via the smoking ROA so I couldn't vouch for that. However; as an example if I was asked to compare smoked crack cocaine to IV I would say they both have a rush. The rush is different in some ways but not always what one would expect. In fact it's my experience that the effect of smoked as opposed to IV cocaine actually hits faster. I find IV cocaine takes a longer time to onset, "bell-ringer", etc. than smoking it. So I can verify *madness00*'s statement in that regard. Oh & again for HR I must throw out there that just because I'm capable of picking up the needle & putting it down no different than any other route does not mean that others experience with IV administration would be at all similar. To the best of my knowledge my experience with IV administration & the needle in general are an exception to what is considered the norm in that regard.

Oh & one last thing I'll mention as well. As *Xorkoth *mentioned "All you'll have is a fleeting moment of something really pleasurable, followed by a lifetime of wanting it again in the very best case scenario, or more likely, an addiction to IVing drugs. " Again I won't speak for others in terms of addictive behaviors but I will say that I agree whole heartedlly with the "lifetime of wanting it again". Though I have control over my usage of substances there is always the knowledge of the "feeling". It really does in my experience at least take some of the joy out of life knowing that one can attain a certain feeling with the use of a substance. The difficult part of that being that regardless of the time between uses &/or ever increasing doses one never attains quite that same feeling again. One can in some cases attain a very good feeling for an extended period of time but at that point it often becomes the dominate focus of one's life. The desire to repeat the experience &/or prolong it can become consuming. Whether or not the pleasure of the experiences outweigh the down sides of the changes to one's life that entails is a personal & individual matter. Changing one's life to set one's sole focus to the attainment of pleasure through the use of a substance can be quite the drastic alteration of one's life. Something that is very individualistic as to whether or not that is something that one would be happy with or not.

I'm digressing into philosphy here though. From my knowledge of you from what I've seen on this forum *schizopath *the last bit of what I posted is not really applicable to you. To the best of my knowledge your familiar enough with drugs to know what you are or aren't getting into. At least in terms of your not someone who is new to drugs or using them as far as I know. Anyway I'm rambling again. I do love being verbose. 

Anyway I just thought I'd throw this post out there. It doesn't hurt to have more information even if it is anecdotal. From my experience at least.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off.

Going to kratom then send moon light poems to schizo via PM.


----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> Just got off.



Volume?  Like a tablespoon?  More?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Table spoon? Really?

Got off work, and haven't shot a load for a while but IIRC i did pop a boner at work today so my shot will be healthy.

Couple nice long ropes. Not too chunky. Probably a couple tablespoons.


----------



## Xorkoth

Noice.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

FUCK. Now i'm going to think of you when i cum.

BAstard.


----------



## Xorkoth

It seems we're all catching the cap from this thread. 

It's like the clap, but gayer


----------



## BK38

I just got off, it was good, didn't for a couple days, shot some solid ropes. Still think I shoot better ropes when I exercise on the reg and I'm with a girl though. Also yes, looking at it, we all have a little Captain in us (at least he'd like to be).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol you guys crack me up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> FUCK. Now i'm going to think of you when i cum.
> 
> BAstard.


u kids 2day have filthy minds and filthy mouths. I'll pray for u at the Church of the open bottle


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Someone told me jesus loved me at the bus stop a couple weeks ago.

I'm on the path to enlightenment already, i don't need your pitty prays, pussy pants pom-pom pushing prickly penised pasture of the church.


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u kids 2day have filthy minds and filthy mouths. I'll pray for u at the Church of the open bottle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Table spoon? Really?
> 
> Got off work, and haven't shot a load for a while but IIRC i did pop a boner at work today so my shot will be healthy.
> 
> Couple nice long ropes. Not too chunky. Probably a couple tablespoons.


*ORGASM INTENSIFIES*


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome back @jose ribas da silva

he's always on fire, unstoppable, he has a career doing caterpillar-like lines, he is the sexy latim lover, he loves animals, he knows how to cook, he is going to take care of your mother


----------



## jose ribas da silva

@jose ribas da silva is playing lofi-deep house


----------



## jose ribas da silva

the mixture of a banana with an octopus is exactly how I see Joselito, my dear penis. 

Explaining: it can be bared; Sometimes it is half hard half flaccid, it has some dapples because I burned it with a firing meteor that dropped down from my joint

In addition, it has some properties from octopus, like it is very sensible, can quickly detect changes in the surrounding environment and if it gets scared it spits


----------



## jose ribas da silva

No one is here? Am I speaking with myself? Cannot be possible... 

Hi Jose how are you? 

I am fine, how about you, what's up? 

Here, I am ok too 

Sounds good and your mother? How is she? 

.....


----------



## BK38

jose ribas da silva said:


> No one is here? Am I speaking with myself? Cannot be possible...
> 
> Hi Jose how are you?
> 
> I am fine, how about you, what's up?
> 
> Here, I am ok too
> 
> Sounds good and your mother? How is she?
> 
> .....



U r not alone, but I'm going to bed, it's 3am here. Be well. I'm sure someone will come along to talk shit with you here in a minute.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

BK38 said:


> U r not alone, but I'm going to bed, it's 3am here. Be well. I'm sure someone will come along to talk shit with you here in a minute.



good nigh folk, hope you're doing well I wish you all the blesses that Jah can give you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Theres no chance Im gonna learn to iv by myself as I fear needles and would fail most shots by shaking.


Do. Fucking. Not. Do you fucking hear me you big dicked Finnish fuck?!


----------



## MemphisX3

schizopath said:


> My mates gonna iv me. I need to try iv heroin once and Im gonna do it prolly on saturday or late tomorrow.


Yea, that's not a good idea at all.


----------



## MemphisX3

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> You'd be surprised.  I also feared needles. Hell for at least the first few months if not the first year I looked the other way.  Needless to say that didn't last.
> In my case at times I was somewhat dedicated to trying to learn to do it. At least the first time I discovered IV cocaine at least. Turned myself into a fucking pincushion. 8)
> 
> By then my fear of needles had clearly faded. It's not like I was a little afraid of them BTW. I'm on the autism spectrum & when I was young I had punched a Dr. in the face in response to a needle. I have much better self control than when I was a child but I digress. It quite surprised me that not only did I get over that fear I can now at least hit myself. I was previously terrified! I would take a benzo before getting my blood drawn as an example. I did not like needles! That changed after a while of friends hitting me. Slowly but surely I could look & so on.
> 
> In relation to the shaking that you mention I share also share that particular affliction. As a result despite years of daily IV usage I never did master the art of of the entire injection process myself. I got to the point where I learned to hit myself & now prefer to do so when I do IV. I still shake so bad I would fail 9/10 times trying to do the whole injection process myself though. I just hit then I have my wife register & inject. I just hold the needle steady at that point.
> 
> So even if you don't believe that you'd ever overcome the fear of needles or master you're shaking; it is a possibility. I have successfully hit & injected at times but the ratio is so low it's not worth the risk to get such a low number in successfully without missing any of the shot in proportion to the number of shots where I'd miss some if not all of the shot. Especially considering my most recent shots have generally been of morphine. Considering the solubility it ends up becoming a full 1ML shot as opposed to the smaller quantities involved with some other substances. It's one thing to get 10 or 20 units in without slipping out when you shake but a completely different matter to get a full syringe in. Regardless; I just wanted to express to you that though you feel that you would never overcome the fear or the shaking; it is indeed a possibility. I figured I'd throw my experience out there for reference. Harm reduction & all that.
> 
> Though unlike what other posters have mentioned I didn't find the needle to be something I had an issue switching on or off of. I never got attached to it by any means. I had no problem putting the needle down or using other routes. For me IV administration is generally based on the benefits of IV over other routes of administration in terms of bio-availability, rush, etc. A simple example would be I would IV hydromorphone or morphine due to the B/A & rush of the substances I just mentioned. However oxycodone for example I would generally not go through the trouble of IV'ing though I have consumed it via that route plenty of times (I wasn't turning down free opiods ). I never found oxycodone to have a rush & the bio-availability increase is very small compared to the the opioids I mentioned previously. I'm beginning to ramble & digress. Though if there's thread for it; this would probably be it.
> 
> Anyway I just figured I'd throw that out anecdotal experience out there. HR & such as other have mentioned. Again as others have mentioned smoking can cause a similar rush with some substances. I haven't really consumed opioids via the smoking ROA so I couldn't vouch for that. However; as an example if I was asked to compare smoked crack cocaine to IV I would say they both have a rush. The rush is different in some ways but not always what one would expect. In fact it's my experience that the effect of smoked as opposed to IV cocaine actually hits faster. I find IV cocaine takes a longer time to onset, "bell-ringer", etc. than smoking it. So I can verify *madness00*'s statement in that regard. Oh & again for HR I must throw out there that just because I'm capable of picking up the needle & putting it down no different than any other route does not mean that others experience with IV administration would be at all similar. To the best of my knowledge my experience with IV administration & the needle in general are an exception to what is considered the norm in that regard.
> 
> Oh & one last thing I'll mention as well. As *Xorkoth *mentioned "All you'll have is a fleeting moment of something really pleasurable, followed by a lifetime of wanting it again in the very best case scenario, or more likely, an addiction to IVing drugs. " Again I won't speak for others in terms of addictive behaviors but I will say that I agree whole heartedlly with the "lifetime of wanting it again". Though I have control over my usage of substances there is always the knowledge of the "feeling". It really does in my experience at least take some of the joy out of life knowing that one can attain a certain feeling with the use of a substance. The difficult part of that being that regardless of the time between uses &/or ever increasing doses one never attains quite that same feeling again. One can in some cases attain a very good feeling for an extended period of time but at that point it often becomes the dominate focus of one's life. The desire to repeat the experience &/or prolong it can become consuming. Whether or not the pleasure of the experiences outweigh the down sides of the changes to one's life that entails is a personal & individual matter. Changing one's life to set one's sole focus to the attainment of pleasure through the use of a substance can be quite the drastic alteration of one's life. Something that is very individualistic as to whether or not that is something that one would be happy with or not.
> 
> I'm digressing into philosphy here though. From my knowledge of you from what I've seen on this forum *schizopath *the last bit of what I posted is not really applicable to you. To the best of my knowledge your familiar enough with drugs to know what you are or aren't getting into. At least in terms of your not someone who is new to drugs or using them as far as I know. Anyway I'm rambling again. I do love being verbose.
> 
> Anyway I just thought I'd throw this post out there. It doesn't hurt to have more information even if it is anecdotal. From my experience at least.


Could I get cliff's notes?


----------



## BK38

Guys, during this time of Covid crappiness, I want to compile a list of feel-good, uplifting or otherwise nice films that uplift you or affirm your belief in humanity or whatever. Slightly sad, but a beautiful sad is alright too. Anything that makes you feel better. I'd appreciate any contributions to the growing list at: https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/what-are-your-great-feel-good-films-vs-why-am-i-crying.886919/


----------



## Blowmonkey

BK38 said:


> I want to compile a list of feel-good, uplifting or otherwise nice films that uplift you or affirm your belief in humanity



THE CATALINA COLLECTION @ YT


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> THE CATALINA COLLECTION @ YT



Goddamnit, I fell for it. Well, I guess if it uplifts you that's cool


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Guys, during this time of Covid crappiness, I want to compile a list of feel-good, uplifting or otherwise nice films that uplift you or affirm your belief in humanity or whatever. Slightly sad, but a beautiful sad is alright too. Anything that makes you feel better. I'd appreciate any contributions to the growing list at: https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/what-are-your-great-feel-good-films-vs-why-am-i-crying.886919/


i love _star girl _btw *♡*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Guys, during this time of Covid crappiness, I want to compile a list of feel-good, uplifting or otherwise nice films that uplift you or affirm your belief in humanity or whatever. Slightly sad, but a beautiful sad is alright too. Anything that makes you feel better. I'd appreciate any contributions to the growing list at: https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/what-are-your-great-feel-good-films-vs-why-am-i-crying.886919/



I like films that are not so uplifting norm

I WOULD like TELL u some good flicks to watch but isnt that half the battle


----------



## Blowmonkey

BK38 said:


> Goddamnit, I fell for it.


D-did you drop the soap?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> D-did you drop the soap?


that feel when they don't even have bar soap

oh u some fancy as mofos

brb while I'm reselling that toilet paper for SWEET SWEET covid money


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> that feel when they don't even have bar soap
> 
> oh u some fancy as mofos
> 
> brb while I'm reselling that toilet paper for SWEET SWEET covid money



I got what you want... I got what you need


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SEXUAL TRIVIA

omg

OMG


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Hylight

*ate too much pot *


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


>



I've been in sane, it turns out you actually can drive yourself there after all.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


>


*SUPERFAPS*


----------



## Xorkoth

CH when he sees something white and creamy:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> CH when he sees something white and creamy:


speaking of mexican vanilla I had some mexican vanilla coat me head to toe today OH BOI was it DELICIOUS *slurp*

I had never seen (for a hot minute) someone look so... alleviated ...

pent up sad dads ftw ime that whole "lonely during lockdown" thing...so hot...


----------



## schizopath

JOUJOU, got 2 packages today


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Sup nerds


----------



## Xorkoth

Sup 

Oh not much, just seething with incredulity at how badly broken the American health care system is.  I just got the bill for my little ER trip last week.  They charged the ER and the CT scan separately.  The CT scan was only $90 which is fucking weird as I've heard stories including from a BLer about being charged thousands in the ER for one.  The ER bill was just under $5,000... so let me get this straight, they charged me $5,000 for an ambulance ride to the hospital (15 minute drive), a shot of narcan that doesn't do anything unless you're ODing on opiates, an IV and some fluids, a urine test, and talking to 2 doctors and leaving an hour later.  Fucking insane, I can't even wrap my head around how they can possibly justify even close to that much.  They didn't really even do anything, just waited for me to sober up enough to converse with them.

The insurance company is still calculating my responsibility for it but it should cap at $400 as that is my deductible.  But it's so unacceptable, tons of people don't have health insurance.  And yeah I know I brought it on myself, but stuff happens every day to many people that puts them massively in debt because of some random bad luck.  This is why privatizing health care is a horrible idea.  Keeping the citizens of your country healthy and saving lives shouldn't be done for profit.  Privatization encourages high costs and long-term treatment of sick people with medications and medical services.  Whereas public health care encourages low costs and preventing disease from developing in the first place.  Low costs (or no costs except for, oh right, taxes) encourage people to be proactive about their health, high costs discourage people from seeking medical advice or attention even when it's badly needed, let alone routine visits to make sure they are aware of any developing issues.

Sometimes I hate this country so much.  Even though I also love it.  But fucking fuck, we really need to get our priorities straight.  This is madness.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Breakfast grilled cheese with peach preserves and cream cheese


----------



## assclass

Xorkoth said:


> Sup
> 
> Oh not much, just seething with incredulity at how badly broken the American health care system is.  I just got the bill for my little ER trip last week.  They charged the ER and the CT scan separately.  The CT scan was only $90 which is fucking weird as I've heard stories including from a BLer about being charged thousands in the ER for one.  The ER bill was just under $5,000... so let me get this straight, they charged me $5,000 for an ambulance ride to the hospital (15 minute drive), a shot of narcan that doesn't do anything unless you're ODing on opiates, an IV and some fluids, a urine test, and talking to 2 doctors and leaving an hour later.  Fucking insane, I can't even wrap my head around how they can possibly justify even close to that much.  They didn't really even do anything, just waited for me to sober up enough to converse with them.
> 
> The insurance company is still calculating my responsibility for it but it should cap at $400 as that is my deductible.  But it's so unacceptable, tons of people don't have health insurance.  And yeah I know I brought it on myself, but stuff happens every day to many people that puts them massively in debt because of some random bad luck.  This is why privatizing health care is a horrible idea.  Keeping the citizens of your country healthy and saving lives shouldn't be done for profit.  Privatization encourages high costs and long-term treatment of sick people with medications and medical services.  Whereas public health care encourages low costs and preventing disease from developing in the first place.  Low costs (or no costs except for, oh right, taxes) encourage people to be proactive about their health, high costs discourage people from seeking medical advice or attention even when it's badly needed, let alone routine visits to make sure they are aware of any developing issues.
> 
> Sometimes I hate this country so much.  Even though I also love it.  But fucking fuck, we really need to get our priorities straight.  This is madness.


Getting bills for healthcare implies you ain't dead, so thats good.  What happened?

While I have received great and costly healthcare in Communist Canada, there are problems with it's system.  I think its best to have public and private healthcare services so that they are in competition to keep everyone honest (moderate cost in private and improves quality in public).  Hybrid models ftw.


----------



## MemphisX3

Hylight said:


> *ate too much pot *


Oralé huero!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sup kholed?


----------



## assclass

looking for used figure skate deals so I can do DIY dentistry on Tik Tok


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

assclass said:


> looking for used figure skate deals so I can do DIY dentistry on Tik Tok


----------



## MemphisX3

I got hospital bills they never even tried to collect on and didnt even file it on my credit


----------



## assclass

yes bro. 

I think that would get so many fucking views.

get big brands to sponsor each of your teeth and you can make dozens of dollars


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’m only communicating in dirtbike sounds from now on 

brrrrraathhh braaatthhh GinGingGing aging VRayyyyytt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


> I’m only communicating in dirtbike sounds from now on
> 
> brrrrraathhh braaatthhh GinGingGing aging VRayyyyytt



It's an improvement.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> Sup
> 
> Oh not much, just seething with incredulity at how badly broken the American health care system is.  I just got the bill for my little ER trip last week.  They charged the ER and the CT scan separately.  The CT scan was only $90 which is fucking weird as I've heard stories including from a BLer about being charged thousands in the ER for one.  The ER bill was just under $5,000... so let me get this straight, they charged me $5,000 for an ambulance ride to the hospital (15 minute drive), a shot of narcan that doesn't do anything unless you're ODing on opiates, an IV and some fluids, a urine test, and talking to 2 doctors and leaving an hour later.  Fucking insane, I can't even wrap my head around how they can possibly justify even close to that much.  They didn't really even do anything, just waited for me to sober up enough to converse with them.
> 
> The insurance company is still calculating my responsibility for it but it should cap at $400 as that is my deductible.  But it's so unacceptable, tons of people don't have health insurance.  And yeah I know I brought it on myself, but stuff happens every day to many people that puts them massively in debt because of some random bad luck.  This is why privatizing health care is a horrible idea.  Keeping the citizens of your country healthy and saving lives shouldn't be done for profit.  Privatization encourages high costs and long-term treatment of sick people with medications and medical services.  Whereas public health care encourages low costs and preventing disease from developing in the first place.  Low costs (or no costs except for, oh right, taxes) encourage people to be proactive about their health, high costs discourage people from seeking medical advice or attention even when it's badly needed, let alone routine visits to make sure they are aware of any developing issues.
> 
> Sometimes I hate this country so much.  Even though I also love it.  But fucking fuck, we really need to get our priorities straight.  This is madness.



You know, we Brazilians, we are animals, animalistic beings, but, i must confess you, despite our primitivity, we also have our Constitution, grounded on the florest rights, blessed by God (which is clearly Brazilian, as we in general say over here).

Anyway, in this Constitution is written that "Health is an universal right and must be provided by the government"

So, suck that yankees, I can die on the streets being killed by an eight-years-old kid, but if he does not kill me and I am wounded, I will have a comprehensive healthcare assistance for free.

So citizens from the bold eagle land, citizens from the Fahrenheit degrees land, why do you accept such a shameless system? i lived in the US and I paid something like 20-25 % of taxes, there was many homeless people on the streets, I was not safe at all, education and healthcare are expensive so that I ask, by curiosity only, why do you get in exchange of taxes? Guns? An army? The American way of life? "Free democracy"? Miami beach? Malibu? Frank Sinatra? Lebron james?

With all due respect.


----------



## Jabberwocky

BK38 said:


> It's an improvement.


----------



## MsDiz

Nearly finished my nieces birthday present which is an XL miffy teddy. The head is upside down in this pic though but I just have to stitch it together now and give her some eyes and a mouth. I’m a square.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I’m only communicating in dirtbike sounds from now on
> 
> brrrrraathhh braaatthhh GinGingGing aging VRayyyyytt


nothing like the smell of 2 stroke


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Update: My son ate 2/3rds of my sandwich.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

PrincessDiz said:


> Nearly finished my nieces birthday present which is an XL miffy teddy. The head is upside down in this pic though but I just have to stitch it together now and give her some eyes and a mouth. I’m a square.



voodoo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## euphoricc

For what it's worth
You are a slut at birth
I tried to get over you
It didn't work
You're still a cunt
And I'm a fucken jerk.


----------



## assclass

FuneralFather said:


> I’m only communicating in dirtbike sounds from now on
> 
> brrrrraathhh braaatthhh GinGingGing aging VRayyyyytt


----------



## BK38

FuneralFather said:


>



Damn, you got bad taste in music. It's the most lazy, repetitive and boring rap I've ever heard. Pls, no music videos from you to me. Just motorcycle sounds is a-ok.


----------



## CFC

tbf rap isnt music. only disco is music.


----------



## MsDiz

jose ribas da silva said:


> voodoo


Actually I have filled it with small wishes for her on cotton fabric. Like “may you always be healthy” “may you be happy” “may you always have confidence” etc. I give all my nieces/nephews one of these.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

CFC said:


> tbf rap isnt music. only disco is music.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@I_Hate_This_Place


----------



## Shady's Fox

the devil typing

slap on da shoulder

when you press REC you squeeze ma balls

no one glorifies me cuz their Jack will break

chainsaw on ur legss


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> the devil typing
> 
> slap on da shoulder
> 
> when you press REC you squeeze ma balls
> 
> no one glorifies me cuz their Jack will break
> 
> chainsaw on ur legss


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Update: My son ate 2/3rds of my sandwich.



Send him to an orphanage? Assert dominance


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The way to get rid of crabs for men, is to shave one ball (only one testicle.) Then, the crabs will migrate to the other testicle (the hairy one.) After you have all the crabs on that hairy ball, take a lighter and light that testicle on fire. And POOF, no more crabs



Ah! A man of science and sooty, tender balls and a house that stinks of burnt pubes! You should write for WebMD or perhaps try and get published in a medical journal.


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The way to get rid of crabs for men, is to shave one ball (only one testicle.) Then, the crabs will migrate to the other testicle (the hairy one.) After you have all the crabs on that hairy ball, take a lighter and light that testicle on fire. And POOF, no more crabs



what's up with you angry facing the first post of this thread? Barely no notifications at all today, one finally shows up, I get that hit of dopamine only to see it's a fucking angry face from The Wizard Of The Creek. Fuck off.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The way to get rid of crabs for men, is to shave one ball (only one testicle.) Then, the crabs will migrate to the other testicle (the hairy one.) After you have all the crabs on that hairy ball, take a lighter and light that testicle on fire. And POOF, no more crabs


 Lacquer thinner works quite well


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Watch this:



ive been staring at it for 15 minutes and it hasn't moved

twss.gif


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> ive been staring at it for 15 minutes and it hasn't moved
> 
> twss.gif


soundd like jail 2 me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I get that hit of dopamine


oh bb I'll get ur D2 receptors ACTIVATED... just hold still while I work my magic... :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh bb I'll get ur D2 receptors ACTIVATED... just hold still while I work my magic... :D


sometimes you  Discussed even me. think about that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sometimes you  Discussed even me. think about that.


I wot m8

I was on a good roll last night you'll have to remind me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

It's in your face the last 2 posts.


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sometimes you  Discussed even me. think about that.



damn who would discuss you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> damn who would discuss you?


learn 2 troll sissy


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> learn 2 troll sissy


----------



## Xorkoth

assclass said:


> Getting bills for healthcare implies you ain't dead, so thats good.  What happened?
> 
> While I have received great and costly healthcare in Communist Canada, there are problems with it's system.  I think its best to have public and private healthcare services so that they are in competition to keep everyone honest (moderate cost in private and improves quality in public).  Hybrid models ftw.



Yeah I support a hybrid model actually.  There just needs to be universal health care, honestly the lack of it is a big part of the brokenness of our society.  They want us alive but sick, dependent on for-profit health care.  They want the system bloated, and there's nothing to prevent it because there is no alternative choice.  It's true that having private and public creates competition, which creates much saner pricing as well as innovation.



jose ribas da silva said:


> So citizens from the bold eagle land, citizens from the Fahrenheit degrees land, why do you accept such a shameless system? i lived in the US and I paid something like 20-25 % of taxes, there was many homeless people on the streets, I was not safe at all, education and healthcare are expensive so that I ask, by curiosity only, why do you get in exchange of taxes? Guns? An army? The American way of life? "Free democracy"? Miami beach? Malibu? Frank Sinatra? Lebron james?



I 100% agree, it's sick.  But what can I do about it?  Besides leave?

We get an ultra-wealthy plutocracy in exchange for our taxes, and a population who believes that wealth will trickle down and that their taxes going to things that benefit themselves is socialism.  Double win!  So much win!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> learn 2 troll sissy



Butt hurt confirmed.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


>


least u on right track bb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Butt hurt confirmed.


u dead wrong. this is internet


----------



## mal3volent

Propane propaaane...time to start the game...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

moar kratom required.  fuck the real droogs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Propane propaaane...time to start the game...


I'm in


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u dead wrong. this is internet



I know, which makes it even more pathetic.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> moar kratom required.  fuck the real droogs


That's what I been trying to express. hahaha
Kratom is not a drug (but is).  
Paradox... must be real.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I know, which makes it even more pathetic.


stfu i do kratom I'm hardcore.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I took some kray today too.

Feeling very toasty and empathetic.

Fuck you and everyone you know.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

yall need a real dd imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah I support a hybrid model actually.


FUCK THAT I WANT A FULL ELECTRIC CAR, man!

Health care should be a OTC thing.  Let me buy the pills, I'll be DOCTOR.  

State can't afford doctor?  WELL DON'T NOT SELL ME MEDS, MAN, YOU'RE GOING TO CAUSE ME TO DIEeeee


----------



## mal3volent

I just realized all TL mods have numbers in their name except andy

petition to change @andyturbo to andyturb0


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Mal why haven't you been posting as much.

Are you and TLB snorting coke off each others cocks?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

if you need the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND to come rescue you in the TURTLE BALLS AND DOLPHIN DICKS helicopter PLEASE LET US KNOW.  

An SOS smoke signal of cannabis smoked on 0420 will suffice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Mal why haven't you been posting as much.
> 
> Are you and TLB snorting coke off each others cocks?


I think it has SOMETHING to do with cocks, lord knows that's #1 reason why I go AFK right now (BECAUSE THE DRUGS AND FUN STUFF ARE ALL GOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEE)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Mal why haven't you been posting as much.
> 
> Are you and TLB snorting coke off each others cocks?


if i had a nickle for every line i railed off a cock, I'd still b broke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if i had a nickle for every line i railed off a cock, I'd still b broke


I'd have enough to buy us all a bag to do lines all night...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd have enough to buy us all a bag to do lines all night...


get ur cock out......


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if i had a nickle for every line i railed off a cock, I'd still b broke



I'd be broke too, but it was good coke and i had the opportunity i'd have infinity money.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> infinity money.


Which doesn't really exist, man.  Money isn't infinite.  And creating more devalues it. 

Like if you had 1 lb of coke and you make 9 more it goes from 100% to 10% purity.

Money has an end.  Much like me.  

I'm just waiting for an end point like always so I can disappear back into nothing...



> Holding your hand, our fingers inter twined in a knot of emotions.
> My eyes fixed on you and all the freckles on your arms.
> I caught your eye staring...not at me but at the next man.
> A replacement for me. I guess to fill your void of love.
> And to create the void for me.
> Our hands unlock for the last time.
> Leave me again, we both know you will.
> I was cold beside you, like that flame of love that has finally burned out.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Mal why haven't you been posting as much.
> 
> Are you and TLB snorting coke off each others cocks?



you have to do fat bumps off TLBs cock. No room for a line


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I'd be broke too, but it was good coke and i had the opportunity i'd have infinity money.


 Infinite money is easy.  All depends on what you're willing to do for it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

if u want money, place no limits and it will come. i promise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Infinite money is easy.


It's also totally pointless though and undermines the value/output of having money in the first place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you have to do fat bumps off TLBs cock. No room for a line


u can do a fat rail of BORK off my DICC if u want

@mal3volent 

HE HIT ME UP and he said he thinks it might be time soon (HE HAS RECOVERED FROM THE COVID and is ready for the D)

I'm all excited

mostly because all the freak shit porn doesn't even get me off and real life sex got so good I can't use my hand anymore

*it is numb and flat and boring and my womb is barren and I want revenge*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The way to get rid of crabs for men, is to shave one ball (only one testicle.) Then, the crabs will migrate to the other testicle (the hairy one.) After you have all the crabs on that hairy ball, take a lighter and light that testicle on fire. And POOF, no more crabs


LMFAOOOOOO


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Send him to an orphanage? Assert dominance


I looked him straight in the eye and chugged from his sippy cup


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> straight in the eye


I can't look any man straight in the eye

I give him that look like "U wanna rendezvous to the bedroom papi?" also known as looking someone gay in the eye.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

hi w01f how r u

@w01fg4ng 

how is love life in lockdown, etc, how is the sex

my personal life is a fucking nightmare right now but I am still getting laid so that's good

gonna go shower the stank off

listening to black metal


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


>


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't look any man straight in the eye
> 
> I give him that look like "U wanna rendezvous to the bedroom papi?" also known as looking someone gay in the eye.



Bringing new meaning to the term "Queer eye for the straight guy?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Bringing new meaning to the term "Queer eye for the straight guy?"


Oh.... fuck.  Yeah I have that going too.  Fuck me.  

I can't stay in my own lane.  I drive too fast on the highway of LOVE and keep drifting in and out of other people's lanes.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh.... fuck.  Yeah I have that going too.  Fuck me.
> 
> I can't stay in my own lane.  I drive too fast on the highway of LOVE and keep drifting in and out of other people's lanes.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> hi w01f how r u
> 
> @w01fg4ng
> 
> how is love life in lockdown, etc, how is the sex
> 
> my personal life is a fucking nightmare right now but I am still getting laid so that's good
> 
> gonna go shower the stank off
> 
> listening to black metal


Cool man.  Showers are crucial.

I'm in nice guy mode rn.  Love and sex is about the same, fabulous.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The way to get rid of crabs for men, is to shave one ball (only one testicle.) Then, the crabs will migrate to the other testicle (the hairy one.) After you have all the crabs on that hairy ball, take a lighter and light that testicle on fire. And POOF, no more crabs


that reminds me i gotta shave "the" bush


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_I'm not fucking deep, I don't have feelings, I can't really bond with people on multiple levels, but I can do a fuckton of drugs and still be cool and I'll bake you a cake._


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Were you reading my diary?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Were you reading my diary?


Yiss


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Cool man.  Showers are crucial.
> 
> I'm in nice guy mode rn.  Love and sex is about the same, fabulous.


do u cuddle @ night or do u need ur space

the bros I'm fucking like their space but both have fallen asleep next to me

and it's v hot it's like yes bb let me COMFORT uuuu


----------



## w01fg4ng

Don't IV @schizopath we love you!!!








Captain.Heroin said:


> do u cuddle @ night or do u need ur space
> 
> the bros I'm fucking like their space but both have fallen asleep next to me
> 
> and it's v hot it's like yes bb let me COMFORT uuuu


have to go now I NEED MY SPACE

just kidding i'm a cuddle puddle aka NOODLE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_...And there she left me, shivering in the cold puddle of her juices on the shower floor. The audible thud of flesh pounding against flesh as CH lay watching, his pleasure cementing my utter humiliation. Madness, the destroyer of women, himself destroyed._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so I am the type who desperately wants the cuddle puddle

but can't feel ok in it w/o my hypnotic benzos

because of ptsd

and all my partners think I'm crazy when they wake up and they're like "u been up all night"  YES  and they have witnessed me NOT take stimulants for days... 8(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> _...And there she left me, shivering in the cold puddle of her juices on the shower floor. The audible thud of flesh pounding against flesh as CH lay watching, his pleasure cementing my utter humiliation. Madness, the destroyer of women, himself destroyed._


*[masturbation increases]*


----------



## BK38

My life is so boring atm. I'm going to make hot chocolate and watch the Human Centipede because I heard it's gross and stupid, but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hot chocolate is a must for that film.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> My life is so boring atm. I'm going to make hot chocolate and watch the Human Centipede because I heard it's gross and stupid, but have never gotten around to it.


Definitely a good way to pass the time. It is ridiculous and hard to look away


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My life is so boring atm. I'm going to make hot chocolate and watch the Human Centipede because I heard it's gross and stupid, but have never gotten around to it.


oh don't bother.

Watch something like The Heart is Deceitful Above All Things


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh don't bother.
> 
> Watch something like The Heart is Deceitful Above All Things



I shall add it to the list, but I NEED to watch The Human Centipede for my cultural enrichment. That way I'll know what people are talking about when they reference it.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You need friends that reference Pulp Fiction instead.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You need friends that reference Pulp Fiction instead.



I have those, I mostly see the Human Centipede referenced on the interwebz. Pulp Fiction is so fucking quotable.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> cultural enrichment








more culturally relevant


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@LadyAlkaline's milk shakes aren't worth $5, but they're _pretty fucking good._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DOGGO IS LORT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @LadyAlkaline's milk shakes aren't worth $5, but they're _pretty fucking good._


Is it as good as like eight to ten beers?
ALCOHOL IS THE CLEANSER


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @LadyAlkaline's milk shakes aren't worth $5, but they're _pretty fucking good._



What, does it have bourbon or something in it?


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> more culturally relevant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ps

i have all of these


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


>


I don't watch anything with James Woods in it he is an evil nazi collaborator and they should have purged them out of Hollywood along with the Scientlieogists.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Making funeral arrangements is a sign of depression?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> What, does it have bourbon or something in it?


They're the titties. Ice cream, ripened bananas with a crumble of vanilla wafers on top. I buy them from cookout and put them in a fancy glass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Making funeral arrangements is a sign of depression?


yea like for urself

like "i bought my plot and gravestone today..."

ppl do that sometimes


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't watch anything with James Woods in it he is an evil nazi collaborator and they should have purged them out of Hollywood along with the Scientlieogists.



but what about josh hartnett? He cancels out the nazi


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> but what about josh hartnett? He cancels out the nazi


why is he hot or a commie?  

or both?

i do not know this plebe

is he fap worthy?


----------



## SingleMalt

Bourbon milkshakes, where?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> They're the titties. Ice cream, ripened bananas with a crumble of vanilla wafers on top. I buy them from cookout and put them in a fancy glass



Sounds awesome,I was just quoting pulp fiction though haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> emotional break downs


mal I don't know why I am so infatuated with him still... I have a hot sad dad on back up and I can't seem to give two fucks... well more like three in a day but figuratively not literally.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SingleMalt said:


> Bourbon milkshakes, where?


In my bedroom


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh i didn't even get that @BK38, lol.

Didn't mean to ignore you in that case.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> why is he hot or a commie?
> 
> or both?
> 
> i do not know this plebe
> 
> is he fap worthy?



dude wtf...

GO WATCH THE FACULTY


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> dude wtf...
> 
> GO WATCH THE FACULTY


Bordello of BLOOD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> dude wtf...


i think the sex is just like too good or something it's warped my brain

i have HOT sad dad and an even hotter BAD DAD (delicious CH type)... the sad dad is MAL type (you would really really enjoy that btw) and um mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm brainfart

I am not an obsessive lover but my dick does all the thinking for me now


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> mal I don't know why I am so infatuated with him still... I have a hot sad dad on back up and I can't seem to give two fucks... well more like three in a day but figuratively not literally.



infatuation is part of the attraction


----------



## Captain.Heroin

breasts _all_ over my body, holding the head of _my dick_ with her nipples, bunny fucking _me_, ... Straddling _me_, her triple d breasts form laid across my chest this time, ... When finally the morn arrived, _do_ you know what she maneuvered? ... I _think_ it was what you would call, being caught up in a moment of exploding passion.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> triple d breasts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> infatuation is part of the attraction


NO IT'S NOT that's why I knew I had to quit heroin RUN AVOID QUIT SUICIDE BEFORE THE DRUG KILLS UUUUUUuuuuuuuuu and instead I found what I truly love and I'm letting it kill me.  

I like the casual indifference of a good time take it or leave it with my other friends

THIS is NOT my LOVING style WHAT the FUCK is HApPenInGg

I am so RUDE incensed MAD that he won't date me so I'll just keep living my life but this does not change the fact I AM FUNDAMENTALLY UNHAPPY.  

Is this why I should just get back on benzos?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00

let's say you like a girl more than she likes you

... you probably just find the next bitch and fuck her good right

WHAT IS MISSING


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> NO IT'S NOT that's why I knew I had to quit heroin RUN AVOID QUIT SUICIDE BEFORE THE DRUG KILLS UUUUUUuuuuuuuuu and instead I found what I truly love and I'm letting it kill me.
> 
> I like the casual indifference of a good time take it or leave it with my other friends
> 
> THIS is NOT my LOVING style WHAT the FUCK is HApPenInGg
> 
> I am so RUDE incensed MAD that he won't date me so I'll just keep living my life but this does not change the fact I AM FUNDAMENTALLY UNHAPPY.
> 
> Is this why I should just get back on benzos?



probably not the guy to ask about infatuation or benzos tbph


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> probably benzos tbph


THANKS MAL I knew you were a source of eternal wisdom 

this is ALL I needed.  

I just censored the words that I didn't understand in my quick run through; I NEED MY MEDS.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> @madness00
> 
> let's say you like a girl more than she likes you
> 
> ... you probably just find the next bitch and fuck her good right
> 
> WHAT IS MISSING



I'd fuck her good yeah but i'd want to keep her. _Posses her.

_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'd fuck her good yeah but i'd want to keep her. _Posses her.
> 
> _


oh my....

yeah man hearing that helped me understand my inner psyche I'm not getting that um...

sounds all too familiar...






_why would I set you free?_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THIS IS WHY MADNESS AND I ARE SLR MODS WE "GET IT" and I think he even might "get it" better.


----------



## Mysterier

Remember Josh Hartnett's just-got-hit-by-a-water-balloon look? I 'member.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'd fuck her good yeah but i'd want to keep her. _Posses her.
> 
> _


if I really love them I need to let them go

and that is going to crush me BECAUSE BEST... SEX.. EVER and I may have already told you why I FORGET DON'T REMIND ME PLS NO


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> THIS IS WHY MADNESS AND I ARE SLR MODS WE "GET IT" and I think he even might "get it" better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol yea that feel

i gotten "the talk"

U HAVE A DRUG PROBLemm

NO I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU SO I USE DRUGS TO FORGET U FUCKER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ppl have no sense of perspective


----------



## Captain.Heroin

except MAL and MADNESS they seem to get it

when I'm in love I don't use anything but weed

because lURvveE

when they break ur heart


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

We balance out SLR as fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> We balance out SLR as fuck.


have you ever wanted to leave someone you are having *best sex ever* with

what was it like

it's fucking hard man it's like being attracted by the object of destruction, like a suicide vest that you look sexy in

and it feels right and hot as it burns away at you, eating every LAST HINGE XORKOTH EVER HAD in ur brain one cell at a time

I left everything else that I loved that was killing me why can't I quit himMMMM






You only say that you want me
When I'm upside down, upside down
You only say that you want me
When I'm upside down, upside down
I got you tied up and I love it
Tied up and I love it
Now, why would I set you free?
Now you're tied up, you love it
No lies now, I love it
I'm not being mean, I'm just being me
I got some feelings
But I try to hide what I reel in
I fuck every broken, crazy boy
Instead of hanging from my ceiling
So I keep my life for like
Keep my head loose
But nose is like a beehive
I'm dripping blood honey
I'm dripping blood honey, yeah


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> have you ever wanted to leave someone you are having *best sex ever* with
> 
> what was it like



Not really because in my mind i _am _the sex. Maybe someone can suck a good dick, or ride well, but often i just.. do most the work.

But if there was someone with say, an amazing ass, i don't think i'd want to leave. And if i did, i would probably try to recreate that ass in another woman. Like find someone similar to her and relive the fantasy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> i _am _the sex


*JERKS OFF QUICKER*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> often i just.. do most the work


You remember what I Told you PLS SAY NOooo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

_i am told by an irl confidante i will find "the one" that I have to "stop playing with fire" and he is "fire"_


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hmm.. 

That makes you want him more doesn't it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Hmm..
> 
> That makes you want him more doesn't it?


oh thank god you don't remember no I DON'T WANT YOU to remember I am told it's "hard to get out of your mind"... or whatever... so I am keeping it LOCKED AWAY IN MY MANBRAIN and it's better you don't remember.

Just imagine she was like... very exciting for you.  Like... a more exhilarating thrill even if you are doing all the work.  And she sucks dick well after a long work shift and you want some good head.

YES IT MAKES ME WANT IT MORE.  More than meth, or heroin.  If you can fathom that.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Not really because in my mind i _am _the sex. Maybe someone can suck a good dick, or ride well, but often i just.. do most the work.
> 
> But if there was someone with say, an amazing ass, i don't think i'd want to leave. And if i did, i would probably try to recreate that ass in another woman. Like find someone similar to her and relive the fantasy.


If you're fucking a bitch from behind and she's not throwing it back on you thrust for thrust that whore is trash


----------



## SingleMalt

I'm new here, so I'm still trying to figure out the quote system, but I just wanted to say, out of context "_I am the sex" _Is the greatest thing I have heard all damn day_._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> If you're fucking a bitch from behind and she's not throwing it back on you thrust for thrust that whore is trash


disagreed I need to do the work imo

My dick is big and if she doesn't the wrong way it's gonna hurt me and shit

I hold that shit down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SingleMalt said:


> I'm new here, so I'm still trying to figure out the quote system, but I just wanted to say, out of context "_I am the sex" _Is the greatest thing I have heard all damn day_._


SAME

HERE

Click the <- REPLY link at bottom-right of each post, and it will auto-quote for you.

+quote allows you to quote multiple people at once (largely do not use this)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> disagreed I need to do the work imo
> 
> My dick is big and if she doesn't the wrong way it's gonna hurt me and shit
> 
> I hold that shit down


Then hold that bitch tf down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Then hold that bitch tf down


I do until she's cumming and throwing (actual or trying to while I try to keep her arms pinned down) punches at me because of how rough I'm going

she = a he iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm feeling savage af today. Damn.


----------



## SingleMalt

Captain.Heroin said:


> SAME
> 
> HERE
> 
> Click the <- REPLY link at bottom-right of each post, and it will auto-quote for you.
> 
> +quote allows you to quote multiple people at once (largely do not use this)


You're a saint, thank you.


----------



## thujone

i used to have fun with a girl whose scent was kind of manly for some reason and it just drove me wild, i'd lick the sweat off her back like a dog drinking from a toilet


----------



## JackoftheWood

The fuck did I walk into here?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm feeling savage af today. Damn.


I like to get animalistic with him and we're both grunting and growling and biting each other and as soon as he's blacking out he throws wild animal like punches at me

I try to offer my thighs/chest to hit because that turns me on so I can keep going but he normally means business and will keep hitting me which means NO means NO LOL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Welcome to the shit show, @SingleMalt and @JackoftheWood.


----------



## SingleMalt

thujone said:


> i'd lick the sweat off her back like a dog drinking from a toilet


I'm starting to like this place already


----------



## mal3volent

JackoftheWood said:


> The fuck did I walk into here?



THE ABYSS™


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> The fuck did I walk into here?


Let me speed you up...

I'm the resident homosexual drug addled deviant, nice to meet you.






madness00 is the bad boy with a hot body, straight

bk38 basically the same but cultured and worldly

LADYALKALINE likes rough passionate rape fantasies with safe words with other consenting adults

FF should have won the who is the biggest psychopath award #SAVETHEPOMERANIANS

mal3volent is a cool guy and likes to salt the saltines


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> *i'd lick the sweat off her back like a dog drinking from a toilet*


that's actually... really hot

pls let me know if anyone's seen this in hetero porn I will watch...


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> Let me speed you up...
> 
> I'm the resident homosexual drug addled deviant, nice to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madness00 is the bad boy with a hot body, straight
> 
> bk38 basically the same but cultured and worldly
> 
> LADYALKALINE likes rough passionate rape fantasies with safe words with other consenting adults
> 
> FF should have won the who is the biggest psychopath award #SAVETHEPOMERANIANS
> 
> mal3volent is a cool guy and likes to salt the saltines


Appreciate the summary, this actually sounds like my kind of place.


----------



## SingleMalt

thujone said:


> i'd lick the sweat off her back like a dog drinking from a toilet


It's the imagery, the metaphor, the prose. Truly the work of one of the greatest literary minds of our time, a modern F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizo is thinking of trying IV heroin and we're all trying to convince him not to

I never really liked shooting heroin, but lord knows I like shooting about anything else and heroin was my #1 drug of choice until I quit it about 2011 @schizopath YOU ARE LOVED please reconsider heroin use it is a dark road my friend

@andyturbo is the coolest dude from below the equator, other than perhaps @jose ribas da silva who will tell you exactly how to fuck / suck / eat out a girl or guy in the most graphic way shamelessly which is kind of hot, more sexual than I could ever hope to be IMO and a caring latino papi but also shout outs to @nznity for being a badass below the equator


----------



## Captain.Heroin

TL;DR

I spent most of my covid $ on food, drugs, and the drugs are still here but I need my benzos.  It's a MEDICINAL NEED not a want and I'm going to fucking die due to the lockdown.  THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEME republicans are going to cause a second wave and jeopardize me ever going back to work so pls spit in their faces and give them the covid before the second wave comes for the sake of the frontline workers.  

@Xorkoth IS A SWEETIE PIE and a cutie and is totes the epitome of all that is peaceful trippy and straight WE LOVE YOU XORKYyy

I'm still in love with someone I grew sick of in 2019 because it's a love/hate relationship like heroin but I can't leave him.  

I pretty much am craving more beer and food but am trying to lose like 5 pounds of body fat and this is HARD.  I was eating SO.  WELL.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva 

YOU
ARE
WRONG

maybe in BRAZIL "papo" is not a sexual term I HAVE BEEN CALLED PAPO. 

And I thought he was fucked up / fucked up phone and misspelling it.  

PORTUGUESE. 

I get it.

Maybe not in Brazil.  Thank god you don't live in US or you'd be called PAPO. 

It threw me off.  "PAPA" or "PAPI" or "DADDY" I get.  I don't need four to nine+ words that mean "Daddy"


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> schizo is thinking of trying IV heroin and we're all trying to convince him not to
> 
> I never really liked shooting heroin, but lord knows I like shooting about anything else and heroin was my #1 drug of choice until I quit it about 2011 @schizopath YOU ARE LOVED please reconsider heroin use it is a dark road my friend
> 
> @andyturbo is the coolest dude from below the equator, other than perhaps @jose ribas da silva who will tell you exactly how to fuck / suck / eat out a girl or guy in the most graphic way shamelessly which is kind of hot, more sexual than I could ever hope to be IMO and a caring latino papi but also shout outs to @nznity for being a badass below the equator


he always says he can control his bupe use and that he has willpower. But the needle is another drug in itself, It won't be long until he's shooting up regularly and then everyday. @schizopath, man from all this time i know you i consider u a good friend and as CH says IV heroin is just a nono man. U have a lot to lose if u go down that route. I thought i could control my morphine IV use back in 2013 and look at me now 7 years later and still trying to kick the shit. Also the kindling effect when you use and detox is much worse than using orally or snorting, ur tolerance is gonna skyrocket really fast and ur gonna be fked up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my diet consists of full calorie beer, sad dad tears and whatever leftovers I can scavenge from others

.... I need to go back on my diet...


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> TL;DR
> 
> I spent most of my covid $ on food, drugs, and the drugs are still here but I need my benzos.  It's a MEDICINAL NEED not a want and I'm going to fucking die due to the lockdown.  THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEME republicans are going to cause a second wave and jeopardize me ever going back to work so pls spit in their faces and give them the covid before the second wave comes for the sake of the frontline workers.
> 
> @Xorkoth IS A SWEETIE PIE and a cutie and is totes the epitome of all that is peaceful trippy and straight WE LOVE YOU XORKYyy
> 
> I'm still in love with someone I grew sick of in 2019 because it's a love/hate relationship like heroin but I can't leave him.
> 
> I pretty much am craving more beer and food but am trying to lose like 5 pounds of body fat and this is HARD.  I was eating SO.  WELL.


I know the struggle, to lose any weight I have to give up beer entirely. 
Guess I'll introduce myself, I'm a nerdy stoner dude in his early 20s who wishes this tolerance break I'm in would hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nznity said:


> he always says he can control his bupe use and that he has willpower. But the needle is another drug in itself, It won't be long until he's shooting up regularly and then everyday. @schizopath, man from all this time i know you i consider u a good friend and as CH says IV heroin is just a nono man. U have a lot to lose if u go down that route. I thought i could control my morphine IV use back in 2013 and look at me now 7 years later and still trying to kick the shit. Also the kindling effect when you use and detox is much worse than using orally or snorting, ur tolerance is gonna skyrocket really fast and ur gonna be fked up.


to be honest I could shoot heroin and leave it, I don't like it anymore I legitimately don't.  I haven't used it in like... over five years.  Those type of euphorants seem like a waste of time when I could just [INSERT DOZENS OF OTHER DRUGS I LIKE].  

most people die or become consumed by the addiction.  It's like really bad odds of survival.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> I know the struggle, to lose any weight I have to give up beer entirely.
> Guess I'll introduce myself, I'm a nerdy stoner dude in his early 20s who wishes this tolerance break I'm in would hurry the fuck up.


oh congrats I have been smoking for a lot longer than you unless your parents started you REAL young, and um, I don't take breaks.  My mental health is too fragile for that.  I will "cut back".  It hurts.  

The fact you can do a tolerance break = A+ and don't ever stop doing those IF POSSIBLE.  I can't.  I grow agitated, weary, depressed, angry... I'm a real bitch.  

Right now I have some really good cannabis and really good shatter so I'm chilling, and have beers.  I would be in bed crying/sleeping the day away without alcohol due to lockdown depression.


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> to be honest I could shoot heroin and leave it, I don't like it anymore I legitimately don't.  I haven't used it in like... over five years.  Those type of euphorants seem like a waste of time when I could just [INSERT DOZENS OF OTHER DRUGS I LIKE].
> 
> most people die or become consumed by the addiction.  It's like really bad odds of survival.


the ppl who struggle with opiates is cause they are masking something in their lives. Trauma from the past, emotional pain, physical pain, PTSD, mental illness, etc. Until u don't overcome those things or at least ACCEPT them and start loving urself. Ur gonna keep falling for the shit. like my dumbass. xd


----------



## SingleMalt

JackoftheWood said:


> I know the struggle, to lose any weight I have to give up beer entirely.
> Guess I'll introduce myself, I'm a nerdy stoner dude in his early 20s who wishes this tolerance break I'm in would hurry the fuck up.


Considering I'm new here too I'll do the same, I'm an early twenties corporate drone with a history of bad decisions.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> YOU
> ARE
> WRONG
> 
> maybe in BRAZIL "papo" is not a sexual term I HAVE BEEN CALLED PAPO.
> 
> And I thought he was fucked up / fucked up phone and misspelling it.
> 
> PORTUGUESE.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> Maybe not in Brazil.  Thank god you don't live in US or you'd be called PAPO.
> 
> It threw me off.  "PAPA" or "PAPI" or "DADDY" I get.  I don't need four to nine+ words that mean "Daddy"



You getting a bit confuse here, because papo in portuguese means "goitre, goiter" probably is PAPA, which is more Spanish meaning "little daddy" in a loving way. In portuguese, daddy is PAPAI, but it is not sexual. 

GOSTOSO DEMAIS is a good expression in portuguese, a neutral one, valid for both genders, meaning like "fucking with you drives me crazy"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> You getting a bit confuse here, because papo in portuguese means "goitre, goiter" probably is PAPA, which is more Spanish meaning "little daddy" in a loving way. In portuguese, daddy is PAPAI, but it is not sexual.
> 
> GOSTOSO DEMAIS is a good expression in portuguese, a neutral one, valid for both genders, meaning like "fucking with you drives me crazy"


........................................ so google translate is wrong?

why would some latino thing call me papo

PLEASE JOSE YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE WITH ANSWERS

_I'm just a white boy with a poor rudimentary understanding of Espanol and no Portuguese experience..._


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I think he called you PAPA and not PAPO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think he called you PAPA and not PAPO


no one guy called me PAPO

in TEXTS

several times

I was CONFUSED and thought the meth had burnt his brain out...

and my other WHITE friend didn't get it either I HAVE NEVER ASKED A HISPANIC irl because quite frankly we live in 'MURRKA and English is expected and it's sad EMBRACE YOUR FOREIGN LANGUAGES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

was his phone broken and O was the only vowel close to I

maybe he kept hitting O because new phone/keyboard config?

I don't really care but IT'S ONE OF THOSE SEXUAL MYSTERIES.

I never met up w/ him / fucked him AND THANK GOD I found myself some MEXICAN VANILLA instead.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> no one guy called me PAPO
> 
> in TEXTS
> 
> several times
> 
> I was CONFUSED and thought the meth had burnt his brain out...
> 
> and my other WHITE friend didn't get it either I HAVE NEVER ASKED A HISPANIC irl because quite frankly we live in 'MURRKA and English is expected and it's sad EMBRACE YOUR FOREIGN LANGUAGES








						Urban Dictionary: Papo
					

A term of endearment affection and love.Commonly used to denote male to male affection.




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Captain.Heroin

... oh god....

I didn't like it it's like I haven't heard of that word WHAT IS HE CALLING ME *angry frustrated pent up male rage*

I'm too feral for most gay dudes


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

SingleMalt said:


> Considering I'm new here too I'll do the same, I'm an early twenties corporate drone with a history of bad decisions.



Right on.

I was a corporate drone before i got diagnosed Bipolar and became homeless.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@JackoftheWood 
@SingleMalt 

Something in the air today, we are very poorly behaved. 

To add to CH's summary 

@mal3volent looks like Dave Grohl. Cool cat.
@madness00 is pretty hot and I would probably beg him to choke me into unconsciousness IRL, but you didn't hear that from me
@Captain.Heroin is a bad bad dad with a tortured artists soul

WizardOfTheCreek is a fly dude, he is somewhere high and fishing

@schizopath be cute and sweet and can hook you up with dem Runescape hoes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Right on.
> 
> I was a corporate drone before i got diagnosed Bipolar and became homeless.


Honestly man your life is probably way more exciting than if you had stayed on the pre-FIGHT CLUB route.  Love yourself, it's gonna get better  just keep working on it and be who you want to be, not what society wants you to be. 

Society will keep breeding nasty Judeochristian breeders and it'll keep getting nasty and the gene pool will get diluted with that lifelover bullshit. 

I like you just the way you are


----------



## MemphisX3

nznity said:


> the ppl who struggle with opiates is cause they are masking something in their lives. Trauma from the past, emotional pain, physical pain, PTSD, mental illness, etc. Until u don't overcome those things or at least ACCEPT them and start loving urself. Ur gonna keep falling for the shit. like my dumbass. xd


Well I mean, its not limited to the opiate struggle.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @JackoftheWood
> @SingleMalt
> 
> Something in the air today, we are very poorly behaved.
> 
> To add to CH's summary
> 
> @mal3volent looks like Dave Grohl. Cool cat.
> @madness00 is pretty hot and I would probably beg him to choke me into unconsciousness IRL, but you didn't hear that from me
> @Captain.Heroin is a bad bad dad with a tortured artists soul
> 
> WizardOfTheCreek is a fly dude, he is somewhere high and fishing
> 
> @schizopath be cute and sweet and can hook you up with dem Runescape hoes


I might act like a bad dad and pull that shit and do it a lot but inside I'm a sad dad and still grieving covid-19 (YES I USE COVID-19 AS A CODE WORD for a specific lover who has ruined my heart)


----------



## schizopath

"no drug is stronger than me" etc

And theres noway Im gonna start iv by myself cause I fear the needles.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Well I mean, its not limited to the opiate struggle.


very true it's often

heroin or
benzos, alcohol

sometimes it's meth

it can be other stuff but almost always it's the downers to counteract high adrenaline/NE levels due to PTSD.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> "no drug is stronger than me" etc
> 
> And theres noway Im gonna start iv by myself cause I fear the needles.


I have no fear in that regard.

I only fear moths.  Not even the sweet release of death scares me anymore.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> very true it's often
> 
> heroin or
> benzos, alcohol
> 
> sometimes it's meth
> 
> it can be other stuff but almost always it's the downers to counteract high adrenaline/NE levels due to PTSD.


Nah.....its pretty much anything that release huge amounts of endorphins, serotonin, dopamine etc.

It's not even limited to chemicals.....


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I only fear moths.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah.....its pretty much anything that release huge amounts of endorphins, serotonin, dopamine etc.
> 
> It's not even limited to chemicals.....


Gambling addicts are just anxiety disorder/OCD patients without meds.  

Sex addiction does not exist, it is a biological need like food.  They can become compulsive but are limited in reward neurotransmission. 

Stuff like psychedelics, MDMA etc. are low-addiction potential.  

Just my opinion not trying to contradict you; you are _in theory correct._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


>


1) excellent movie
2) excellent movie
3) gave me positive flashbacks to my childhood

thank you schizo

you rock


----------



## SingleMalt

LadyAlkaline said:


> @JackoftheWood
> @SingleMalt
> 
> Something in the air today, we are very poorly behaved.
> 
> To add to CH's summary
> 
> @mal3volent looks like Dave Grohl. Cool cat.
> @madness00 is pretty hot and I would probably beg him to choke me into unconsciousness IRL, but you didn't hear that from me
> @Captain.Heroin is a bad bad dad with a tortured artists soul
> 
> WizardOfTheCreek is a fly dude, he is somewhere high and fishing
> 
> @schizopath be cute and sweet and can hook you up with dem Runescape hoes


Sounds like good people to me, and with all this Covid trash the only people I see are at work. So I think I'll stick around awhile, beats drunk texting the ex's for the umpteenth time.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gambling addicts are just anxiety disorder/OCD patients without meds.
> 
> Sex addiction does not exist, it is a biological need like food.  They can become compulsive but are limited in reward neurotransmission.
> 
> Stuff like psychedelics, MDMA etc. are low-addiction potential.
> 
> Just my opinion not trying to contradict you; you are _in theory correct._




Gambling and the roller coaster of wins losses is a huge release of endorphins. 

Orgasm do the same. Not to mention the oxytocin and serotonin release when you are just near someone you "like" which is why "relationships" are included in the sex anon shit.

I mean, it's not theory....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SingleMalt said:


> Sounds like good people to me, and with all this Covid trash the only people I see are at work. So I think I'll stick around awhile, beats drunk texting the ex's for the umpteenth time.


I love fucking my frontline workers you know you're gonna get the virus before the flu season

no way in HELL do I want to go into it without herd immunity or vaccine PLUS the flu?  The flu can kick my ass, I would die.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@MemphisX3 eats booty and had a midget sidekick named Belfast.


----------



## MemphisX3

The people who resort to drugs as a result if trauma are just the ones with poor discipline and shitty coping skills.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> @MemphisX3 eats booty and had a midget sidekick named Belfast.


Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Gambling and the roller coaster of wins losses is a huge release of endorphins.


Yeah but like, that doesn't "do it" for most addicts / PTSD patients.  You might even see "remission" of the disorder if it was a mass problem.  AGAIN just my OPINION not a reality (you are correct about what goes on inside the brain).

If this is of interest to you PLEASE read THE GAMBLER by Fyodor Dostoevsky.  A dry yet intriguing read. 



> Orgasm do the same


<-- guilty as charged



MemphisX3 said:


> The people who resort to drugs as a result if trauma are just the ones with poor discipline and shitty coping skills.


Life is hard and a lot of my friends have died due to intentional, unintentional overdoses, suicide... I don't like hearing things like that.  Coping skills are free will delusion.  I'm sorry for my opinions, but again not trying to discount what you're saying, it is still a valid perspective and opinion to have.  

One of my good friends is a huge ... ah what do I say "believer" In free will.  It's a delusion.  It sounds delusional when people who are believers in "Total free will" (incompatibilists) talk to me about it.  I have to hold my tongue on a bunch of shit that would rub them the wrong way and it hurts because it feels like I'm being dishonest.


----------



## SingleMalt

Captain.Heroin said:


> I love fucking my frontline workers you know you're gonna get the virus before the flu season
> 
> no way in HELL do I want to go into it without herd immunity or vaccine PLUS the flu?  The flu can kick my ass, I would die.


Yea Im still required to work, but my PTO got raised so I can take off more often during this.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah but like, that doesn't "do it" for most addicts / PTSD patients.  You might even see "remission" of the disorder if it was a mass problem.  AGAIN just my OPINION not a reality (you are correct about what goes on inside the brain).
> 
> If this is of interest to you PLEASE read THE GAMBLER by Fyodor Dostoevsky.  A dry yet intriguing read.
> 
> 
> <-- guilty as charged


I'll give it a look.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> I'll give it a look.


Dostoevsky, someone with probable PTSD, was a huge gambling addict and wrote The Gambler to pay off gambling debts (if I remember correctly); looked at roulette, his game of choice. 

Was a phenomenally good read despite it being dry by comparison to something more modern. 

Dostoevsky wrote Crime and Punishment and is a phenomenal author though not to everyone's liking.









						The Gambler (novel) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I have a PDF of it and couldn't find one upon googling but I don't mind sharing books.  There's no copyright on something that old either.


----------



## MemphisX3

an unhealthy amount of people I know on FB have resorted to onlyfans during the quarantine.


----------



## SingleMalt

LadyAlkaline said:


> @MemphisX3 eats booty and had a midget sidekick named Belfast.


That sounds like it'd make a great book


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dostoevsky, someone with probable PTSD, was a huge gambling addict and wrote The Gambler to pay off gambling debts (if I remember correctly); looked at roulette, his game of choice.
> 
> Was a phenomenally good read despite it being dry by comparison to something more modern.
> 
> Dostoevsky wrote Crime and Punishment and is a phenomenal author though not to everyone's liking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gambler (novel) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PDF of it and couldn't find one upon googling but I don't mind sharing books.  There's no copyright on something that old either.


Roulette fucking lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SingleMalt said:


> Yea Im still required to work, but my PTO got raised so I can take off more often during this.


oh god I want to work so bad

the cure is worse than the MEMES

if I couldn't find people to support me I would become homeless rapidly because there's no way in hell I could ever hope to pay back backrent or anything... fuck me.


----------



## MemphisX3

SingleMalt said:


> That sounds like it'd make a great book


Working on it

Memphis: booty eating with belfast


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Roulette fucking lol


Yes I know right.  Probably was big in Russian society; I think part of the novel touches on this.  He does a rather good introspective analysis of gambling addiction as well as looking at a culture of gambling addicts... it's just a good read, I think.  I've never had such an insight to such a world.  Was a rather good read for what it's worth, though it's not his best novel according to many.


----------



## BK38

Just finished the Human Centipede. It was about as dumb as I thought it would be; somehow I thought it would be grosser than it was. Oh well, there's an hour and a half of my life I won't get back (kind of knew that going in though).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Gambler - Wikisource, the free online library
					






					en.wikisource.org
				




found it

each chapter link is probably the full contents in english


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Just finished the Human Centipede. It was about as dumb as I thought it would be; somehow I thought it would be grosser than it was. Oh well, there's an hour and a half of my life I won't get back (kind of knew that going in though).


THATS WHY I TELL U GOOD MOVIES MOFO


----------



## MemphisX3

Sometimes I want to spend the time and effort to talk to an 18 year old woman and flirt with her and convince her to let me smash. Set up the time and date.  Get her all riled up. Then on the day of the fuckfest I want to go over there and tease her with kisses and what not and be like "I forgot the condoms brb" and block her on everything and completely ghost her. Just for the ego boost.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> THATS WHY I TELL U GOOD MOVIES MOFO



I know, I'm sorry, but I had to satisfy my curiosity and wanted to watch a trashy movie, so it satiated that urge.


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> And this is why I don’t take men and their compliments seriously, but tbh as well it’s not like male attention is worth much to begin with.


Everything I say is true. All the time.

I don't know many dudes who could pass up on 18 year old pussy.  I dont even know a lot of females these days that would pass up on 18 year old pussy.


Just because I want to fuck doesnt mean the compliments aren't genuine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Audiobook said:


> And this is why I don’t take men and their compliments seriously, but tbh as well it’s not like male attention is worth much to begin with.


LOL OUCH OHHhhhh

trust me there's solid lovers out there

don't mind the PROGESTERONE peaks it makes the hetero men a little feathery and want to flutter away right after cumming DJT style


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL OUCH OHHhhhh
> 
> trust me there's solid lovers out there
> 
> don't mind the PROGESTERONE peaks it makes the hetero men a little feathery and want to flutter away right after cumming DJT style


It's true, every man has to struggle with the instinct to vanish after busting nuts.


----------



## MemphisX3

A 35 year old dude completely ghosting a sexy 18 year old woman BEFORE sex is comedy gold to me





































You guys just suck


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> Even if the compliments are genuine it does not mean they are worth anything.
> 
> In my experience male attention is plentiful and common, and thus unless it’s from a male that is worth something it’s worth less then garbage to me.
> 
> You talk like you’re a saint for passing up 18 year old pussy after you emotionally entangle her and then ghost her.
> 
> Lol I can see through that.


No, no, no, you read that wrong.

I would NOT pass up on 18 year old pussy.


I find the mentioned situation hilarious



And nowhere did I insinuate any type of manipulation.


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> Which is why I mainly like girls or non cishet menz.
> 
> Cishet men tho tend to be...well like this and think that bc they compliment you you owe them attention, which they can fuck off with.


Reality: you're making an assumption of my character off of 1 internet post on a drug forum


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Audiobook said:


> And this is why I don’t take men and their compliments seriously, but tbh as well it’s not like male attention is worth much to begin with.


SAME SIS


----------



## JackoftheWood

Audiobook said:


> Typical wounded male.


I'd forgotten people like you existed for awhile. Those were better days.


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> So what about getting her all riled up and shit?  What is that?
> 
> Just bc you now claim to find this to be comedy gold does not mean shit to me lol.


Like talking about how I want to fuck her etc.

Woman, what the fuck is your issue. Christ almighty


----------



## BK38




----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> And why does that bother you so much if I am wrong?


The only thing that bothers me is that you came out of left field to scold me about an internet post that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> And pretending you are going to and basically lying.
> 
> What’s your issue with me not valuing male attention?


You win crazy lady.

I wave my white flag.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> It's true, every man has to struggle with the instinct to vanish after busting nuts.


not really imo

it's something you can work past so it's less awkward feeling but a sad dad w/ that awkward "well I just bust" face is so hot


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> You know what, have a nice day.
> 
> Maybe if you don’t want people to opine about what you say don’t post it and then bitch.


:::salutes:::


----------



## JackoftheWood

BK38 said:


>


We should follow this mans example. Instead of passive aggressive internet slapfights we should post shaved alpacas.


----------



## MemphisX3

Audiobook said:


> You know what, have a nice day.
> 
> Maybe if you don’t want people to opine about what you say don’t post it and then bitch.


I bet you get a lot of compliments on your personality


----------



## BK38

Did you guys see that Bluelight hall of fame post where a guy got zonked on ambien and bought four Alpacas using his mom's credit card? I want to believe so badly...

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/help-ive-made-a-big-mistake.407727/


----------



## JackoftheWood

BK38 said:


> Did you guys see that Bluelight hall of fame post where a guy got zonked on ambien and bought four Alpacas using his mom's credit card? I want to believe so badly...
> 
> https://www.bluelight.org/xf/threads/help-ive-made-a-big-mistake.407727/


If it isn't real it's a work of art.


----------



## MemphisX3

True story: bluelight used to be funded by profits off the illegal, underground alpaca races in Sicily.


----------



## SingleMalt

MemphisX3 said:


> Working on it
> 
> Memphis: booty eating with belfast



"Memphis woke up in his dim apartment to the sound of loud thumps on his front door, his head was on fire from the night before. The lamp on the cheap tray table he used as a nightstand, which had long ago lost its shade had tipped onto the floor, shattering the bulb, the only light in the room came through the shades on the window, yellowed from cigarette smoke and dust. 

"Who is it?!" Memphis called tiredly toward the door as he sat up in bed, pulling the pack of crushed marlboros from the pocket of his dirty chino's and looking across the floor for his lighter

"It me Memphis, Belfast, open the fucking door!" 

Belfast..Memphis thought to himself, the hangover clouding his memory as he finally found he lighter on the tray table, next to the now dry bottle of Jack Daniels.

"What the hell do you want?" He called out taking his first slow drag off the bent cigarette hanging from his lips 

"We've got a case Memphis just open the fucking door." Belfast yelled impatiently from the hallway of the dingy apartment building

Memphis finally got up, stumbling across the room before eventually reaching the door, the few steps felt like he had walked a vast expanse, his skin was dry, his eyes tired like he hadn't truly slept in months, grasping the doorknob he opened up the gateway into the outside world casting his eyes down as the light from the hallway assaulted him "Talk" he exclaimed, unable to look up just yet 

"Look Mem, I know you've had a rough time of it since Martha...But I just got the call this morning, they found another body, its him, he killed another one"

As soon as the thought had processed, Memphis' head shot up, leaning out the door close enough that Belfast could feel the heat coming off the cigarette, it was him he thought, the one they had been chasing for months, the one who took Martha, the one who drove him to this sorry state on the bad end of the city "Take me there" Memphis said harshly, his hangover suddenly gone as he stepped out into the hallway, dropping his cigarette to the floor

The ride across town was bleak, the city hidden under an overcast as they pulled along the street toward an abandoned building on the corner of 31st and western, ducking under the yellow police line, Memphis approached the victim, a female in her mid twenties, he knelt down to pick up the sheet that had been placed over her to hide the grizly scene beneath

"Just like the others, just like her" He muttered to himself, staring at the rear end of the corpse, the cause of death had been blood loss, bite marks covered her from her slender waist, down to the top of her thighs, it was him, he knew, the Booty Eater who had terrorized the city for months had killed again, dropping the sheet once more, he turned to Belfast 

"When did they find her?"

"Early this morning, a jogger out along the street saw her, said the blood ran almost to the sidewalk"

"Jesus, make sure the forensics keeps it light, I don't need them fucking up this lead too, I can feel it Belfast, he's close this time"

Later that evening, back in his apartment, sitting at his old metal desk Memphis went over the photos, looking at each one of the six victims, lingering a moment too long on the first one, he saw Martha again, like he saw her every night he didn't drink quite enough when he closed his eyes, her booty in the air, eaten like thanksgiving dinner down at the homeless shelter on 43rd

"Ill catch you this time, you monster, I'll find you"

But one thought lingered in the back of Memphis' mind, just as it had after all the other victims, why couldn't he stop himself from looking, why didn't he ever remember the night before the victims were found? And why can he remember, every time he saw that grim photo of Martha again just how she had tasted? Memphis reached for the fresh bottle on the desk, and just simply muttered as he tossed back his first strong drink of the evening "Why am I so hungry?"


----------



## MemphisX3

SingleMalt said:


> "Memphis woke up in his dim apartment to the sound of loud thumps on his front door, his head was on fire from the night before. The lamp on the cheap tray table he used as a nightstand, which had long ago lost its shade had tipped onto the floor, shattering the bulb, the only light in the room came through the shades on the window, yellowed from cigarette smoke and dust.
> 
> "Who is it?!" Memphis called tiredly toward the door as he sat up in bed, pulling the pack of crushed marlboros from the pocket of his dirty chino's and looking across the floor for his lighter
> 
> "It me Memphis, Belfast, open the fucking door!"
> 
> Belfast..Memphis thought to himself, the hangover clouding his memory as he finally found he lighter on the tray table, next to the now dry bottle of Jack Daniels.
> 
> "What the hell do you want?" He called out taking his first slow drag off the bent cigarette hanging from his lips
> 
> "We've got a case Memphis just open the fucking door." Belfast yelled impatiently from the hallway of the dingy apartment building
> 
> Memphis finally got up, stumbling across the room before eventually reaching the door, the few steps felt like he had walked a vast expanse, his skin was dry, his eyes tired like he hadn't truly slept in months, grasping the doorknob he opened up the gateway into the outside world casting his eyes down as the light from the hallway assaulted him "Talk" he exclaimed, unable to look up just yet
> 
> "Look Mem, I know you've had a rough time of it since Martha...But I just got the call this morning, they found another body, its him, he killed another one"
> 
> As soon as the thought had processed, Memphis' head shot up, leaning out the door close enough that Belfast could feel the heat coming off the cigarette, it was him he thought, the one they had been chasing for months, the one who took Martha, the one who drove him to this sorry state on the bad end of the city "Take me there" Memphis said harshly, his hangover suddenly gone as he stepped out into the hallway, dropping his cigarette to the floor
> 
> The ride across town was bleak, the city hidden under an overcast as they pulled along the street toward an abandoned building on the corner of 31st and western, ducking under the yellow police line, Memphis approached the victim, a female in her mid twenties, he knelt down to pick up the sheet that had been placed over her to hide the grizly scene beneath
> 
> "Just like the others, just like her" He muttered to himself, staring at the rear end of the corpse, the cause of death had been blood loss, bite marks covered her from her slender waist, down to the top of her thighs, it was him, he knew, the Booty Eater who had terrorized the city for months had killed again, dropping the sheet once more, he turned to Belfast
> 
> "When did they find her?"
> 
> "Early this morning, a jogger out along the street saw her, said the blood ran almost to the sidewalk"
> 
> "Jesus, make sure the forensics keeps it light, I don't need them fucking up this lead too, I can feel it Belfast, he's close this time"
> 
> Later that evening, back in his apartment, sitting at his old metal desk Memphis went over the photos, looking at each one of the six victims, lingering a moment too long on the first one, he saw Martha again, like he saw her every night he didn't drink quite enough when he closed his eyes, her booty in the air, eaten like thanksgiving dinner down at the homeless shelter on 43rd
> 
> "Ill catch you this time, you monster, I'll find you"
> 
> But one thought lingered in the back of Memphis' mind, just as it had after all the other victims, why couldn't he stop himself from looking, why didn't he ever remember the night before the victims were found? And why can he remember, every time he saw that grim photo of Martha again just how she had tasted? Memphis reached for the fresh bottle on the desk, and just simply muttered as he tossed back his first strong drink of the evening "Why am I so hungry?"























That was a respect slow clap


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Audiobook said:


> So what about getting her all riled up and shit?  What is that?
> 
> Just bc you now claim to find this to be comedy gold does not mean shit to me lol.


who the fuck r u that ur opinion matters n00b


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I CAN'T DO THIS CAPTCHA!!!!


----------



## mal3volent

Audiobook said:


> Treating my self to a Nintendo Switch Lite and the new Animal Crossing game when I get paid.
> 
> I deserve it after all the BS I have been though at work.



hurry up there are no other regular posters here who play.


----------



## BK38

SingleMalt said:


> "Memphis woke up in his dim apartment to the sound of loud thumps on his front door, his head was on fire from the night before. The lamp on the cheap tray table he used as a nightstand, which had long ago lost its shade had tipped onto the floor, shattering the bulb, the only light in the room came through the shades on the window, yellowed from cigarette smoke and dust.
> 
> "Who is it?!" Memphis called tiredly toward the door as he sat up in bed, pulling the pack of crushed marlboros from the pocket of his dirty chino's and looking across the floor for his lighter
> 
> "It me Memphis, Belfast, open the fucking door!"
> 
> Belfast..Memphis thought to himself, the hangover clouding his memory as he finally found he lighter on the tray table, next to the now dry bottle of Jack Daniels.
> 
> "What the hell do you want?" He called out taking his first slow drag off the bent cigarette hanging from his lips
> 
> "We've got a case Memphis just open the fucking door." Belfast yelled impatiently from the hallway of the dingy apartment building
> 
> Memphis finally got up, stumbling across the room before eventually reaching the door, the few steps felt like he had walked a vast expanse, his skin was dry, his eyes tired like he hadn't truly slept in months, grasping the doorknob he opened up the gateway into the outside world casting his eyes down as the light from the hallway assaulted him "Talk" he exclaimed, unable to look up just yet
> 
> "Look Mem, I know you've had a rough time of it since Martha...But I just got the call this morning, they found another body, its him, he killed another one"
> 
> As soon as the thought had processed, Memphis' head shot up, leaning out the door close enough that Belfast could feel the heat coming off the cigarette, it was him he thought, the one they had been chasing for months, the one who took Martha, the one who drove him to this sorry state on the bad end of the city "Take me there" Memphis said harshly, his hangover suddenly gone as he stepped out into the hallway, dropping his cigarette to the floor
> 
> The ride across town was bleak, the city hidden under an overcast as they pulled along the street toward an abandoned building on the corner of 31st and western, ducking under the yellow police line, Memphis approached the victim, a female in her mid twenties, he knelt down to pick up the sheet that had been placed over her to hide the grizly scene beneath
> 
> "Just like the others, just like her" He muttered to himself, staring at the rear end of the corpse, the cause of death had been blood loss, bite marks covered her from her slender waist, down to the top of her thighs, it was him, he knew, the Booty Eater who had terrorized the city for months had killed again, dropping the sheet once more, he turned to Belfast
> 
> "When did they find her?"
> 
> "Early this morning, a jogger out along the street saw her, said the blood ran almost to the sidewalk"
> 
> "Jesus, make sure the forensics keeps it light, I don't need them fucking up this lead too, I can feel it Belfast, he's close this time"
> 
> Later that evening, back in his apartment, sitting at his old metal desk Memphis went over the photos, looking at each one of the six victims, lingering a moment too long on the first one, he saw Martha again, like he saw her every night he didn't drink quite enough when he closed his eyes, her booty in the air, eaten like thanksgiving dinner down at the homeless shelter on 43rd
> 
> "Ill catch you this time, you monster, I'll find you"
> 
> But one thought lingered in the back of Memphis' mind, just as it had after all the other victims, why couldn't he stop himself from looking, why didn't he ever remember the night before the victims were found? And why can he remember, every time he saw that grim photo of Martha again just how she had tasted? Memphis reached for the fresh bottle on the desk, and just simply muttered as he tossed back his first strong drink of the evening "Why am I so hungry?"



If you like to write, we have a whole section of BL dedicated to word games, poetry, prose etc. It might be of interest to you: https://www.bluelight.org/xf/forums/words.62/


----------



## SingleMalt

BK38 said:


> If you like to write, we have a whole section of BL dedicated to word games, poetry, prose etc. It might be of interest to you: https://www.bluelight.org/xf/forums/words.62/


I'll check it out for sure, but I don't write, I just kinda got caught up in a joke.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I write, beautifully, but only when I'm coming down from being super spun.


----------



## BK38

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssssss loooooooooooooooooccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkddddddddddddddddddoooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntoooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## SingleMalt

LadyAlkaline said:


> I write, beautifully, but only when I'm coming down from being super spun.


I feel that, I could only ever paint on the backend of a trip


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SingleMalt said:


> I feel that, I could only ever paint on the backend of a trip


It is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## SingleMalt

LadyAlkaline said:


> It is amazing, isn't it?


Colors and lines just made more sense that way


----------



## JackoftheWood

Personally I don't actually get super creative or artistic when tripping, ironic since I'm actually a music education major.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Personally I don't actually get super creative or artistic when tripping, ironic since I'm actually a music education major.


What do you do while tripping


----------



## SingleMalt

JackoftheWood said:


> Personally I don't actually get super creative or artistic when tripping, ironic since I'm actually a music education major.


I like where this is going, I stopped tripping when I graduated, but I do love talking about it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SingleMalt said:


> I like where this is going, I stopped tripping when I graduated, but I do love talking about it


I'm 5 years clean from IV meth, but these peeps are my kindred


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> What do you do while tripping


Depends on what I'm using. Acid in my experience just has unrivaled synergy with music, and surprisingly classical music in particular. Whereas if I'm using shrooms I almost always do so in a park or in nature in some way. 


LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm 5 years clean from IV meth, but these peeps are my kindred


Christ that sound awful. Congrats on the 5 years, that's no small feat for any sort of addiction.


----------



## SingleMalt

JackoftheWood said:


> Depends on what I'm using. Acid in my experience just has unrivaled synergy with music, and surprisingly classical music in particular. Whereas if I'm using shrooms I almost always do so in a park or in nature in some way


That I can get, shrooms are good in the sun, LSD is better at night. My preference was LSD personally.


----------



## JackoftheWood

SingleMalt said:


> That I can get, shrooms are good in the sun, LSD is better at night. My preference was LSD personally.


Yeah same. Especially ever since I managed to somehow blow 200 bucks on a zip of dud shrooms. These weren't like capsules that could've been filled with anything, they're actual golden teachers. Somehow the grower or somebody fucked up cause I ate 5gs and felt nothing.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Christ that sound awful. Congrats on the 5 years, that's no small feat for any sort of addiction.


I actually had it pretty easy compared to most. I was never homeless or anything and had a nice car. Worked some. My boyfriend had a big ass house and we'd hang over there a lot. The domestic violence was much worse than the addiction. Not to say giving up IV was not difficult. It definitely was.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm 5 years clean from IV meth, but these peeps are my kindred


good on u sweetie.  i have trouble with 5 minutes most days


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Audiobook said:


> Why do you think I care if my opinion matters to you?


i don't.  i think ura bigmouth n00b. iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

Somebody give me shrooms asap plzkthx


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't.  i think ura bigmouth n00b. iirc


Ikr lmfao irl hehe idgaf  s a d


----------



## MemphisX3

The s a d was for the broad not for you ghostandthedarkness


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Audiobook said:


> Ok.  Cool.


thanks. thought i was gonna have to shove a dick in your mouth to shut u the fuck up. jmo


----------



## mal3volent

Jack of the Wood
Wizard of the Creek

now we just need wind, fire, and heart.

= Captain Planet Heroine


----------



## BK38

*Do not go gentle into that good night*

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

- Dylan Thomas


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Audiobook said:


> I would bite it off lol, and hope I get aids so I can fucking die.


as u will


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> good on u sweetie.  i have trouble with 5 minutes most days


Just take it one step at a time


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I want to start HYPOTHETICALLY growing shrooms, but I need HYPOTHETICAL volunteer testers for my crops because I do not fuck with anything that alters my reality. Gotta move to Mexico first calm down CIA


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I want to start HYPOTHETICALLY growing shrooms, but I need HYPOTHETICAL volunteer testers for my crops because I do not fuck with anything that alters my reality. Gotta move to Mexico first calm down CIA


Try Portobellos.

0 mind altering effects, and they taste good too.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I want to start HYPOTHETICALLY growing shrooms, but I need HYPOTHETICAL volunteer testers for my crops because I do not fuck with anything that alters my reality. Gotta move to Mexico first calm down CIA


I'm a great hypothetical Guinea pig


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I want to start HYPOTHETICALLY growing shrooms, but I need HYPOTHETICAL volunteer testers for my crops because I do not fuck with anything that alters my reality. Gotta move to Mexico first calm down CIA


fuck it mail them to me


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Try Portobellos.
> 
> 0 mind altering effects, and they taste good too.


I fucking love portobellos. Raw, sautéed, grilled, gumboed


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> I'm a great hypothetical Guinea pig





ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuck it mail them to me


Gotchu fam


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I fucking love portobellos. Raw, sautéed, grilled, gumboed


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## mal3volent

Hylight said:


>



@JGrimez


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

mal3volent said:


> Jack of the Wood
> Wizard of the Creek
> 
> now we just need wind, fire, and heart.
> 
> = Captain Planet Heroine


 go planet!!!! 
I rember captain planet


----------



## BK38

sewerslide.666mg said:


> go planet!!!!
> I rember captain planet



Captain Planet, he's a hero, gonna take pollution down to zero!


----------



## SS373dOH

Paging @Fire&Water


----------



## Bare_head

Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


----------



## MemphisX3

Bare_head said:


> Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


Nah


----------



## mal3volent

Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


i DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS LIek BUT TI'S LIEK i Gte a lot of WERID FLASHBACKS TO MY PAST, MAN...

and I hate all the nasty plebes who are in my way.... ought to go out one last time, one last attempt... but I'm just too indifferent.  Time lapses and idgaf.  

crying a river


----------



## Fire&Water

SS373dOH said:


> Paging @Fire&Water


... Fire and water must have made you their daughter ...


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Fire&Water

wasnt that Conner Claptons lyrics ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Katie Miller, Pence spokeswoman, tests positive for coronavirus
					

The diagnosis brings the threat of infection into the president's inner circle.




					www.politico.com
				




WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Katie Miller, Pence spokeswoman, tests positive for coronavirus
> 
> 
> The diagnosis brings the threat of infection into the president's inner circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


There have been 2 aides that have tested positive and one of trump's personal valets that serves him his McDonalds big mac's




Bong rips for jesus


----------



## Fire&Water

Covaids 19 84 ...no rest for the weary


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'd like to dedicate this hit of marijuana to the person who has to dig djt's grave

rip random dude's back

DJT is a fatty


----------



## Hylight




----------



## andyturbo

Na but seriously if you suck cock for benzos are you meant to suck the cock first or eat the benzos?

Or??

What happens if you forgot to suck the cock because of benzodiazepine blackout?

What happens then?

@Captain.Heroin ??

Help.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

andyturbo said:


> Na but seriously if you suck cock for benzos are you meant to suck the cock first or eat the benzos?
> 
> Or??
> 
> What happens if you forgot to suck the cock because of benzodiazepine blackout?
> 
> What happens then?
> 
> @Captain.Heroin ??
> 
> Help.


I'd have to ask my doctor if I gave them a BJ, brb


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

It's got to be ecstasy


----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


>





Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd have to ask my doctor if I gave them a BJ, brb


I'll sum ur di ch fir zanax


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd have to ask my doctor if I gave them a BJ, brb


Lmfao


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'd have to ask my doctor if I gave them a BJ, brb


Lmfao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

pls no


----------



## Specified

My doc will gi


Captain.Heroin said:


> pls no


Y not bb


----------



## Specified

I'll give u some gabapentin it's the shit


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


>


Tonight....where the fuk js my dealer


----------



## MrsGamp

Hi, was wondering is it cool to post stuff here that's not pornographic but alludes somewhat to sexual issues? Like in the blog section?


----------



## andyturbo

Specified said:


> It's got to be ecstasy


----------



## Specified

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Wow, gabapentin gets you ripped! Good to know! I guess I’ll take a fistful of gabapentin and become a bodybuilder?


Fukn gabapentin


----------



## andyturbo

MrsGamp said:


> Hi, was wondering is it cool to post stuff here that's not pornographic but alludes somewhat to sexual issues? Like in the blog section?



Should be fine MrsGamps, any issues just pm a moderator or they will pm you if somethings inappropriate.

I love pornos myself but most of the other staff are old and saggy.


----------



## Specified

andyturbo said:


>


I got the fast version it better I'll put it up before I


----------



## Specified

I'm black in my heart


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

Hylight said:


> I have it under control


----------



## Specified

Duck how cum I get banned for gguy


Hylight said:


>


Lolool


----------



## Specified

How cum I get banned for glorifying drugs when other people glorify drugs as well....not naming naming naming names cos I'll probably get bannedb


----------



## andyturbo

Specified said:


> How cum I get banned for glorifying drugs when other people glorify drugs as well....not naming naming naming names cos I'll probably get bannedb


That's it your banned. 

Na but seriously im not sure of your situation mate, best to pm the staff involved or an admin to clarify


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> I got the fast version it better I'll put it up before I


Ahh that is the fast version....where the fuck bbn I'd my dealer


----------



## Specified

I'm playing to mum lmfao


----------



## Ketamania

No idea what's going on up there ^

But... have a Good Night you guys!


----------



## andyturbo

Specified said:


> I'm playing to mum lmfao



Wernt we meant to catch up and smoke a pipe together? 

Or was that someone else .. lol


----------



## MrsGamp

andyturbo said:


> Should be fine MrsGamps, any issues just pm a moderator or they will pm you of somethings inappropriate.
> 
> I love pornos myself but most of the other staff are old and saggy.


Groovy. I actually tried to post this originally on FetLife but it got bounced. For not being erotic enough, I suspect...


----------



## Specified

andyturbo said:


> Wernt we meant to catch up and smoke a pipe together?
> 
> Or was that someone else .. lol


With my mom?


----------



## MrsGamp

God I need a shower (this btw is not the "sexual" post, just incidental. Since the Last Shit Show with ex last week have been on a mild Dex binge ... drinking a bit .. but mainly just writing incessantly. I'm not sure whether it's "healthy" or not. Of course I have no friends...like NO FRIENDS. So I'm going on a social media frenzy. But just then I realized I have spent like two hurts writing a dreadfully ugly thing I'd like to send to ex but never will ....


----------



## andyturbo

Specified said:


> With my mom?



Haha no, you and I!


----------



## Specified

andyturbo said:


> Haha no, you and I!


Can I give you a bj? Love


----------



## Specified

No homo


----------



## Blowmonkey

yayy speccy, all better?  :D 


Specified said:


> No homo


no homo, but I'm still snatching you away from your family though


----------



## Specified

Blowmonkey said:


> yayy speccy, all better?  :D
> 
> no homo, but I'm still snatching you away from your family though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT drE]
> Can't watch low on





Blowmonkey said:


> yayy speccy, all better?  :D
> 
> no homo, but I'm still snatching you away from your family though


Child abuse


----------



## Specified

andyturbo said:


> Haha no, you and I!


I was joking....yeah I'll have a pipe with you I have no mates anymore so....


----------



## Specified

And I'm no dog theres a post on another with a cops name


----------



## Blowmonkey

I'm bumping this for @Audiobook and @MemphisX3. I mean don't stop now. 





						Fight! - insult the bler above you v.you've really reached deep into the packet of biscuits
					

since you faggots just wanna be nice all the time im bringin this bitch back  dont hold back




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## MrsGamp

Ac


MrsGamp said:


> God I need a shower (this btw is not the "sexual" post, just incidental. Since the Last Shit Show with ex last week have been on a mild Dex binge ... drinking a bit .. but mainly just writing incessantly. I'm not sure whether it's "healthy" or not. Of course I have no friends...like NO FRIENDS. So I'm going on a social media frenzy. But just then I realized I have spent like two hurts writing a dreadfully ugly thing I'd like to send to ex but never will ....


Actually I have one friend. But he's a ponderous narcissistic old bastard tbh.
 Last night I was trying to explain how I wish he'd just concede that I didn't totally imagine him being a really cold mean head-fuck artist when I was "involved" with him repeatedly at age 20, 23, 26, 32 ...

he keeps airily referring to stuff like my depression and being "on medication" as if that means something .... he got surly so I backed down and admitted  I am hypersensitive about having, er, my reality totally denied because of recent bullshit antics from recent ex. 

I mentioned for example, how upsetting it's been that "Mr Shit" (recent ex) beat me horribly, even broke some bones, but has successful convinced his family and friends that I'm the "abuser". 
My only friend began talking about how "he's been a battler all his life, ever since he was the only kid in grade school who liked classical music .... "
.....and then it was tough because it turned out he was also much smarter than the other kids (btw he is now 51) .... 
.....in high school he was the only vegan, and to this day still is, quite often, the only vegan .... battles ....
After about 15 minutes I rudely asked what the on earth this had to do with me trying to confide in him about being bashed and fucked over very recently. 
He hung up.
Is it me or is it him?


----------



## andyturbo

Specified said:


> I was joking....yeah I'll have a pipe with you I have no mates anymore so....



Haha word. Welcome to Melbourne


----------



## Specified

Blowmonkey said:


> I'm bumping this for @Audiobook and @MemphisX3. I mean don't stop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight! - insult the bler above you v.you've really reached deep into the packet of biscuits
> 
> 
> since you faggots just wanna be nice all the time im bringin this bitch back  dont hold back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


Yeah well all this time I've been called a dog snitch when on punterplanet they named a cop and I know who he is he used to be 1 of my ex mates dad.


----------



## Blowmonkey

MrsGamp said:


> Is it me or is it him?


Being a vegan is hard, it's totally you.


----------



## Specified

Blowmonkey said:


> yayy speccy, all better?  :D
> 
> no homo, but I'm still snatching you away from your family though


You got no chance of snatchin me away from my dysfunctional family


----------



## Specified

MrsGamp said:


> Ac
> 
> Actually I have one friend. But he's a ponderous narcissistic old bastard tbh.
> Last night I was trying to explain how I wish he'd just concede that I didn't totally imagine him being a really cold mean head-fuck artist when I was "involved" with him repeatedly at age 20, 23, 26, 32 ...
> 
> he keeps airily referring to stuff like my depression and being "on medication" as if that means something .... he got surly so I backed down and admitted  I am hypersensitive about having, er, my reality totally denied because of recent bullshit antics from recent ex.
> 
> I mentioned for example, how upsetting it's been that "Mr Shit" (recent ex) beat me horribly, even broke some bones, but has successful convinced his family and friends that I'm the "abuser".
> My only friend began talking about how "he's been a battler all his life, ever since he was the only kid in grade school who liked classical music .... "
> .....and then it was tough because it turned out he was also much smarter than the other kids (btw he is now 51) ....
> .....in high school he was the only vegan, and to this day still is, quite often, the only vegan .... battles ....
> After about 15 minutes I rudely asked what the on earth this had to do with me trying to confide in him about being bashed and fucked over very recently.
> He hung up.
> Is it me or is it him?


If you were talking about my niece in that pm you sent me they got no chance of getting custody of her.


----------



## Blowmonkey

lol you know I'm not being serious right, I mean it's just a vid of a monkey on a bike trying to steal a kid, happens all the time.

You're not a dog snitch, whoever said that was a goatfucker.


----------



## MrsGamp

Eh, are ye takin the piss man????
Ye're always teasing me with this stuff .... no aint your niece. Unless you are my brother. If you're mainly gay but have a bizarre crush on Tonya Harding .... uh, hi, Liam!


----------



## andyturbo

Any one else drinking?


----------



## MrsGamp

WTF sorry. Time for a Murelax and a shower. 

Squirrelly and exhausted. Nothing to eat but a family size block of chocolate plus four litres of goon juice. Sorry if got bit self centered ....


----------



## MrsGamp

andyturbo said:


> Any one else drinking?


Yay. I'm going to get pissed. bloody entitled to it, iMovie


----------



## MrsGamp

MrsGamp said:


> Yay. I'm going to get pissed. bloody entitled to it, iMovie
> [/
> S'just how I _roll mate ....._


----------



## Shady's Fox

andyturbo said:


> Any one else drinking?



Cigars, cappucino, Pepsi, snacks.


----------



## andyturbo

OMG 51:21 ITS ME!!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Bare_head said:


> Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


i walk in the bathroom and don't remember if I'm there to piss or shit, so no.


----------



## Specified

Blowmonkey said:


> lol you know I'm not being serious right, I mean it's just a vid of a monkey on a bike trying to steal a kid, happens all the time.
> 
> You're not a dog snitch, whoever said that was a goatfucker.


I know you weren't being serious


----------



## Specified

Yes I'm liam's


----------



## andyturbo

Will you cunts stop doxing eachother in the lounge?


----------



## andyturbo

Or at least put your credit card number and CVV ect


----------



## MsDiz

All the girls on only fans.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

BK38 said:


> Captain Planet, he's a hero, gonna take pollution down to zero!


I was singing that at work one time I was like rember captain planet co worker the same age as me is like no, whatever man


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


>


he'd prob sit on it with his flabby fat spray tan nasty ass, i was gonna say crusty ass but I don't want to make the crust punks look bad


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Hylight said:


>


isn't there a kids book named that


----------



## JackoftheWood

sewerslide.666mg said:


> isn't there a kids book named that


Yeah it's a collection of poetry by Shel Silverstein.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

JackoftheWood said:


> Yeah it's a collection of poetry by Shel Silverstein.


ha ha thanks that was bugging me


----------



## DopeM

"When the light turns green, you go. When the light turns red, you stop. But what do you do when the light turns blue with orange and lavender spots?"


Different book -- but Mr. Silverstein is a favorite.

The answer has always been more drugs btw.


----------



## DopeM

Blowmonkey said:


> lol you know I'm not being serious right, I mean it's just a vid of a monkey on a bike trying to steal a kid, happens all the time.
> 
> You're not a dog snitch, whoever said that was a goatfucker.


I almost bought a goatfarm last week.  But didn't want to be known as "that guy" in town, at least not for _that._


----------



## JGrimez

mal3volent said:


> @JGrimez



Say what you say, I'm the one who keeps getting proven right.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## euphoricc

o nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo live love learn


----------



## Shady's Fox

euphoricc said:


> o nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo live love learn




I have a ''Live every moment, laught erryday, love beyond words'' figure in ma room

xD


----------



## Specified

Everyone knows my ctrdit


mal3volent said:


>


Douglas WALTERS...............COP


----------



## Specified

I'M LONELEY


----------



## Specified

YES i REALLY DID LOVE HER NOW I'M LONELY COS SHE'S GONE. i WAS A PUSSY BACK THEN AND LET HER WALK ALL OVER ME


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> I'M LONELEY


----------



## Specified

BEFORE I WATCH THAT I'M GOING TO RINSE MY MOUTH OUT WITH LISTERINE. FUCK THIS METH HAS FUCKED UP MY MOUTH......NEED FLUIDS MUST PRACTISE HARM REDUCTION


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


>


OMG everything he said in that song I can relate to


----------



## MemphisX3

Blowmonkey said:


> I'm bumping this for @Audiobook and @MemphisX3. I mean don't stop now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight! - insult the bler above you v.you've really reached deep into the packet of biscuits
> 
> 
> since you faggots just wanna be nice all the time im bringin this bitch back  dont hold back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


Too many dead people in that thread to read


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

learn 2 lounge iirc imho wwjd


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> learn 2 lounge iirc imho wwjd


Bruh wwjd? Ffs idfk iirc roflmao brb afk


----------



## schizopath

COWABUNGAA!


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> learn 2 lounge iirc imho wwjd


He bff4l imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Hylight

*YAY



*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Clearly it reads "ANAL"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Clearly it reads "ANAL"


doing that will give you skid marks on the front of your underwear.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> doing that will give you skid marks on the front of your underwear.


if you don't shower first yea it can


----------



## Shady's Fox

I miss my filth..

hope we gonna fight through map fingers

the clock's dead..

I''ve touched the prefix, am the black caterpillar -- hold my hand like everyone got tasted before, am exicted in a temple with cream and 3 carnations.. with elephant's memories


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

*yawn*

i need covfefe to get me going in the morning

it helps to make me eat my hamberders


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

been drinking about 2 gallons of coffee a day and 2 packs of smokes. life expectancy 2 weeks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> been drinking about 2 gallons of coffee a day and 2 packs of smokes. life expectancy 2 weeks


2 packs of smokes is for people who take breaks

try 4 packs a day

back to back cigs non stop 24/7

yea I seen people do that

it's um... harrowing to watch...

3 cartons per week per person...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2 packs of smokes is for people who take breaks
> 
> try 4 packs a day
> 
> back to back cigs non stop 24/7
> 
> yea I seen people do that
> 
> it's um... harrowing to watch...
> 
> 3 cartons per week per person...


i don't know how they afford it. i was out your way 2 years ago. it was $110 a carton so i smoked very lightly in Cali.


----------



## BK38

I feel like someone needs to take all of Shady Fox's posts and establish a "best of" collection. An anthology of Shady-isms if you will. Some of his posts read like poetry. I sometimes wonder if he's an AI from the future that has been sent back in time to give us all cryptic messages about the future of humanity.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I feel like someone needs to take all of Shady Fox's posts and establish a "best of" collection. An anthology of Shady-isms if you will. Some of his posts read like poetry. I sometimes wonder if he's an AI from the future that has been sent back in time to give us all cryptic messages about the future of humanity.


coulda at least warned us about fent and covid19


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> coulda at least warned us about fent and covid19



Probably did, but we weren't able to decipher what he was saying. Perhaps we're just simpletons that couldn't figure it out in time.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Probably did, but we weren't able to decipher what he was saying. Perhaps we're just simpletons that couldn't figure it out in time.


true dat


----------



## thefirm

@Blowmonkey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't know how they afford it. i was out your way 2 years ago. it was $110 a carton so i smoked very lightly in Cali.


Cigs are like 1/2 the price in some states


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 

haven't cum in 2 days need to FUCC

if he isn't coming over tonight I'll be *devastated*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38
> 
> haven't cum in 2 days need to FUCC
> 
> if he isn't coming over tonight I'll be *devastated*



Why don't you write a poem or a piece of prose about unrequited love or something? You're articulate, why don't you take that angst and turn it into something creative? I'm not sure posting in the abyss about "NE3D SUM FUCC" is doing yourself justice. Penis will not always fill the void (heh).


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38
> 
> haven't cum in 2 days need to FUCC
> 
> if he isn't coming over tonight I'll be *devastated*


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I feel like someone needs to take all of Shady Fox's posts and establish a "best of" collection. An anthology of Shady-isms if you will. Some of his posts read like poetry. I sometimes wonder if he's an AI from the future that has been sent back in time to give us all cryptic messages about the future of humanity.



''No one glorifies me cuz their Jack will break''

and my lighter doesn't work

a spark sometimes but shit


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Why don't you write a poem or a piece of prose about unrequited love or something? You're articulate, why don't you take that angst and turn it into something creative? I'm not sure posting in the abyss about "NE3D SUM FUCC" is doing yourself justice. Penis will not always fill the void (heh).


I HAVE BK.  I deleted it.  

It was really beautiful and I am told it is cultured and classy.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> ''No one glorifies me cuz their Jack will break''
> 
> and my lighter doesn't work
> 
> a spark sometimes but shit



I'm going to break this message from the future down line by line.

"No one glorifies me cuz their jack will break" - In the future, the great sky-net-esque takeover happens because Tesla Cars' AI goes rogue; we no longer glorify technologically advanced electric cars. The "jack" is a metaphor for the technology holding us up and it is broken.

"and my lighter doesn't work" - We will no longer have gas, our old technologies no longer work. We will have to make "fire" in primitive ways. This also serves to show that we no longer have "light" and we can no longer see the way forward.

"a spark sometimes but shit" We still retain a lot of our knowledge from before the Tesla takeover, but progress is slow and we're still nowhere near our previous levels of technological advancement. We occasionally make a little progress in short bursts.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I HAVE BK.  I deleted it.
> 
> It was really beautiful and I am told it is cultured and classy.



y u no show us your writing? Don't delete it! I really like some of the stuff you write.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> y u no show us your writing? Don't delete it! I really like some of the stuff you write.


it's not that interesting I would share it with U bb love but it was hard to share with just 3 people

the person I wrote it about goes

"THAT MUST BE ABOUT UR EX"

and I was like






had to keep all those FEELMOTINOS to myself.

3 for 3 thought it was beautiful.  

*le sigh*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's not that interesting I would share it with U bb love but it was hard to share with just 3 people
> 
> the person I wrote it about goes
> 
> "THAT MUST BE ABOUT UR EX"
> 
> and I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to keep all those FEELMOTINOS to myself.
> 
> 3 for 3 thought it was beautiful.
> 
> *le sigh*



I like some of your writing though, I actually think it has a lot of promise. I know it can be hard to share your stuff, especially if it's deeply personal, but it is really good sometimes. I'll occasionally come across one of your poetic rants and I'm like, why isn't this guy writing in earnest?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

honestly it's really romantic and v heart felt and i set it to music and i am just v embarrassed and ashamed of most of my creations


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> I'm going to break this message from the future down line by line.
> 
> "No one glorifies me cuz their jack will break" - In the future, the great sky-net-esque takeover happens because Tesla Cars' AI goes rogue; we no longer glorify technologically advanced electric cars. The "jack" is a metaphor for the technology holding us up and it is broken.
> 
> "and my lighter doesn't work" - We will no longer have gas, our old technologies no longer work. We will have to make "fire" in primitive ways. This also serves to show that we no longer have "light" and we can no longer see the way forward.
> 
> "a spark sometimes but shit" We still retain a lot of our knowledge from before the Tesla takeover, but progress is slow and we're still nowhere near our previous levels of technological advancement. We occasionally make a little progress in short bursts.



jinx listen

breath

do u wanna me call 911

league 1 bois

keep pedaling


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Why isn't this guy writing in earnest?


oh I wrote a suicide note in earnest lul

LUL


----------



## Mysterier

Reported


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my dog is allowed to have independent BORK thoughts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nvm bk I see you liked the post so I deleted

gone 4ever


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh I wrote a suicide note in earnest lul
> 
> LUL


Nice 1.......but you ain't gon stab me with HIV like that guy said


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dude pls seriously you are burnt out lay off the drugs


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> nvm bk I see you liked the post so I deleted
> 
> gone 4ever



Thx for sharing


----------



## Specified

just cos I read the suicide thread doesn't mean i;m gonna kill myself lol I read most of the shit on here. I just never saw it before


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Thx for sharing


any time

it is very personal to me and I have only shared it with a few ppl


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

there's a suicide thread??? do they give instructions?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm going to drink some coffee and try to focus away from the internet for a minute. 

Naturally that means I'll be playing internet based video games.  
have fun doggos

love U bk baby


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> dude pls seriously you are burnt out lay off the drugs


Nope...........I KNOW THERE'S CAMERAS ON THE ROOF AND THERE'S LISTENING DEVICES IN MY PARENT'S HOUSE ALSO ON MY PHONE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Nope...........I KNOW THERE'S CAMERAS ON THE ROOF AND THERE'S LISTENING DEVICES IN MY PARENT'S HOUSE ALSO ON MY PHONE.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Nope...........I KNOW THERE'S CAMERAS ON THE ROOF AND THERE'S LISTENING DEVICES IN MY PARENT'S HOUSE ALSO ON MY PHONE.


technically a phone is a listening device


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


>


that feel wen ur ron dealer says an hour........


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> technically a phone is a listening device


and he acts surprised... as if it's supposed to be a rock.

This is why when people get burnt out I just totally ditch them.  I warn 100% of people not to use the brain poison if their brains aren't able to handle it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> that feel wen ur ron dealer says an hour........


they only say "i'll be there in a minute" or "five minutes"

both of which mean "four hours"


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Bare_head said:


> Anyone else get that dejavu feeling recently alot? Idk if its anything to do with lockdown. But remembering some strange events. Having some strange dreams


YES, my sister and I both have been having a ton of dejavu! To the point that it is starting to creep me out


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> YES, my sister and I both have been having a ton of dejavu! To the point that it is starting to creep me out


That’s nothin. My gf is filming orbs in our house and sayin we got spirits


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> That’s nothin. My gf is filming orbs in our house and sayin we got spirits


You probably do! We have one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> That’s nothin. My gf is filming orbs in our house and sayin we got spirits


is she spun?


----------



## Specified

me and my sister have something in common lol unfortunately she's a fuck up.......destroyed. me, on the other hand I got a handle on it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> unfortunately she's a fuck up


.... how is she a fuck up?

I'm almost afraid to ask.


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> .... how is she a fuck up?
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask.


come on man...........you know stuff about my family


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> come on man...........you know stuff about my family


I have no idea who the fuck you are. 

I hang out with IRL people.  And I forget THEIR names.  I'm totally brain dead man. 

I remember a penis before I do a name.


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> You probably do! We have one


Really? I’m starting to think she right.


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have no idea who the fuck you are.
> 
> I hang out with IRL people.  And I forget THEIR names.  I'm totally brain dead man.
> 
> I remember a penis before I do a name.


are you saying i'm brain dead? cos I pretty much am.
yes you do me ,,not IRL but through the cameras.


----------



## Soso78

Specified said:


> are you saying i'm brain dead? cos I pretty much am.
> yes you do me ,,not IRL but through the cameras.


We all know u through the cameras


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have no idea who the fuck you are.
> 
> I hang out with IRL people.  And I forget THEIR names.  I'm totally brain dead man.
> 
> I remember a penis before I do a name.


----------



## schizopath

It seems that specified has gotten the curse which I used to have


----------



## Soso78

schizopath said:


> It seems that specified has gotten the curse which I used to have


I’m watching him now and he seems to be ok


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> It seems that specified has gotten the curse which I used to have


lol at "gotten" he's always been like this

at least you're 99% normal 99% of the time, and when you're not we still got your back buddy


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol at "gotten" he's always been like this
> 
> at least you're 99% normal 99% of the time, and when you're not we still got your back buddy


i;m normal on xanax. I "Dunno" why. it's wierd every other benzo doesn't work except xanax so i'm stocking up heaps before this dude gets busted. just seems suss though ive had 2 or 1 texts from people saying they can do bottles for less price.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> and when you're not we still got your back buddy


Damn, speechless for once. Thanks.


----------



## Hylight

Soso78 said:


> We all know u through the cameras


is that how _they _see in the e-mail boxes ? 
i ask because i really wanted to figure it all out.

i sure took the long way around and use my
camera instead of my phone, then i have to go through a thousand steps just to have a screen to see it on. 

where did i go wrong. i have thousands of pictures and my camera phone can't even send a picture but when i do spend four hours downloading them just to a stick i am too tired to waste another five putting them into my one and ONLY e mail account and then everyone else who is looking gets to browse in my account and i have to do all of the work.

where where where WHERE do i go wrong everytime i have to do and keep on from here to where i am supposed to be going. 

maybe the virus inventor guy taught them but maybe not because they didn't see them.

o well, i guess it wasn't my department to begin with, but _imsure would still like to know ! _


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol at "gotten" he's always been like this
> 
> at least you're 99% normal 99% of the time, and when you're not we still got your back buddy


Seems like these figures are inflated..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Seems like these figures are inflated..


just like the covid19 death figures

we need big big fake numbers to go to war on THE CHINA VIRUS


----------



## Hylight

SS373dOH said:


> *insert dick joke here







and don't  make this not a cute little picture that
gets bent out of shape


----------



## Hylight

^^^ it's time to go . .


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> just like the covid19 death figures
> 
> we need big big fake numbers to go to war on THE CHINA VIRUS


----------



## MsDiz

I’ve had 2 glasses of rose wine and I am steaming! Some Irish woman I am! Tsk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have had NO ALCOHOL and just felt my stomach curl.

LORT help me


----------



## Hylight

no wait my phone can take pictures but its not smart. my phone also can not send real fast unless i am near a certain  tower that is fifty miles away or at the gas station antenna only ten minutes away but who wants to sit at a gas station all day just to sen a picture that will go to my e mail but all of the current pictures are on the camera that have to be downloaded that have to go on a stick that have to be downloaded again then have to be sent to a certain e mail time and place that is slow as FuuuuuuuuucK slow orrrr have to do it at work where i am actually  working and don't have time for the fast service that doesn't take five hours only five seconds. 
Fuck all of this i i i i am going swimming with jy godammit dog !! 

where all the camera's get wet and drowned and drained from the heat and don't even fuckin work anyway

reallyyyyyyyy


YEAH or YESSSSSS as they say properly.

NO IM NOT ALRIGHT NOT ALRIGHT NOT ALRIGHT 
I NEED TO SMOKE AND AM IN PAIN FFS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> NO IM NOT ALRIGHT NOT ALRIGHT NOT ALRIGHT
> I NEED TO SMOKE AND AM IN PAIN FFS


+ 1

that's my girl right there 

fuck I need a dab too man... I'm so stressing.


----------



## Hylight

and alll the ones one the E fucking TAB are good necause those can download .HOW THE FUCK is someone supposed to carry a pad aound all day that hits me on the fuckin nose and pins me down on my chest.

wtf by the time i send my decay pic i am decay

wtf is wrong with this universe 

guess nuff didt get good with gaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd

FAWWWWWWWWWWK IT


----------



## Specified

hahahahha whatever with your cryptic clues get fkd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need weed


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Happy news from Brazil, dear friends

I have been doing some science over here and an interesting conclusion has come up: does one think the coronavirus is really able to break the barrier made of bong resin that covers one's lungs?

ONE IS SAFE, enjoy life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Happy news from Brazil, dear friends
> 
> I have been doing some science over here and an interesting conclusion has come up: does one think the coronavirus is really able to break the barrier made of bong resin that covers one's lungs?
> 
> ONE IS SAFE, enjoy life


yes

it totally is man

odds are i have been exposed to THE COVID and got over it very quick.  it never caused SARS for me thankfully.  but it is real.

where I live I have seen people with THE PLAGUE.  it is REAL.  

if you are socially distancing properly you should be fine.  

I on the other hand fuck an essential worker so... yeah.  Thankfully got over that shit a long time ago.  And they're STILL doing the lockdown thing and it kills me.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I have caught it and it is still with me, because I can feel a virus eating my soul


----------



## BK38

The gyms are still closed around here but I have a ton of unused plastic juice bottles, so I'm going to fill them with water and weigh them on the scale and then tape em all together to make some makeshift weights. Necessity is the mother of invention and all that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> I’ve had 2 glasses of rose wine and I am steaming! Some Irish woman I am! Tsk


wanna fuck?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i need weed



Me too ;(


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wanna fuck?



Man you must be more delicate

For example

My majestic lady, empress of beauty, Aphrodite of my dreams, invite me to travel over each inch of your body, let me explore your depths, be my queen.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Aphrodite of my dreams, invite me to travel over each inch of your body, let me explore your depths


This is 99% of what I say to him in other words and it sure do get legs up in the air...


----------



## Specified

ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY HAHAHHAHA I KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON NOW


----------



## Specified

MIGHT MAKE A PHONE CALL RIGHT NOW AND IT'S 6:30AM IN THE MORNING


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> MIGHT MAKE A PHONE CALL RIGHT NOW AND IT'S 6:30AM IN THE MORNING


u should probably try to get some sleep brother


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> Man you must be more delicate
> 
> For example
> 
> My majestic lady, empress of beauty, Aphrodite of my dreams, invite me to travel over each inch of your body, let me explore your depths, be my queen.


i know how ta get laid. 4 kids and was married 26. you wife is the hardest girl to get to fuck. pro tip iirc


----------



## Specified

nah, too petty. I have other days, I mean ways


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> u should probably try to get some sleep brother


why? cos I figured out all that ANDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYY Stuff. fuck his sister is ugly and fat now hahhaha


----------



## jose ribas da silva

children are a palpable and material consequence of sex, this is pure philosophy


----------



## MsDiz

jose ribas da silva said:


> Man you must be more delicate
> 
> For example
> 
> My majestic lady, empress of beauty, Aphrodite of my dreams, invite me to travel over each inch of your body, let me explore your depths, be my queen.


Let’s fuck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva 

we texting emojis at each other

i think he want the D

how can I know for sure


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> we texting emojis at each other
> 
> i think he want the D
> 
> how can I know for sure


He’s mine now


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> are you saying i'm brain dead? cos I pretty much am.
> yes you do me ,,not IRL but through the cameras.


We aren't taking down the cameras until you stop using stims


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> He’s mine now


oh hun I think he wants the D just sayin' 

I talk to him about "what if I leave you for a woman" (real talk) and he got jelly


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> we texting emojis at each other
> 
> i think he want the D
> 
> how can I know for sure



I think this is already the answer you need, people only exchange emojis if they want to fuck


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh hun I think he wants the D just sayin'
> 
> I talk to him about "what if I leave you for a woman" (real talk) and he got jelly


I’ve got a massive strap on...


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> we texting emojis at each other
> 
> i think he want the D
> 
> how can I know for sure


hahahhahah ignore my post


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i know how ta get laid. 4 kids and was married 26. you wife is the hardest girl to get to fuck. pro tip iirc


Yeah cause the wife is fucking EXHAUSTED. Give that bitch some meff!


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh hun I think he wants the D just sayin'
> 
> I talk to him about "what if I leave you for a woman" (real talk) and he got jelly


hahahahh ignore y post hey


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> We aren't taking down the cameras until you stop using stims


lol oh what bullshit I don't even use stims lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think this is already the answer you need, people only exchange emojis if they want to fuck


that's what i figured thx jose


----------



## Specified

see I knew there were cameras


----------



## Specified

doing drugs in public and masturbating and jizzing on the floor.......lmfao
you's didn't even put the cameras up. the bikies did.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> lol oh what bullshit I don't even use stims lol


Not what I saw on the cameras


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> Not what I saw on the cameras


You don't know me IRL i'm just a stranger on the internet so how did you know?


----------



## thefirm

we are watching you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we are all part of the DEEP FRIED state, man


----------



## thefirm




----------



## thefirm

this camera is built in by bluelight


----------



## thefirm




----------



## thefirm

@Specified


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just got p baked outside in the sun it was v nice


----------



## Specified

i don't get it though how could there be cameras on the roof. it doesnt fuckin add up


----------



## thefirm

me and CH watching you Specified


----------



## thefirm

@Specified  santa claus left them there, he was too fat to get into your room so left the cameras there, you can still find a gopro in your chimney


----------



## Specified

ANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I LOVE YOU MAN. NOT...FUCKING STEALER. OHHH IT'S ON NOW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> i don't get it though how could there be cameras on the roof. it doesnt fuckin add up


THERE.
AREN'T.
ANY.


----------



## thefirm

I sugest to pawn the gopro and get more meth, btw if they are always watching you does that make you a streamer?


----------



## thefirm




----------



## Soso78

Specified said:


> ANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I LOVE YOU MAN. NOT...FUCKING STEALER. OHHH IT'S ON NOW


What’s Andy done ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i feel good and fresh

the other day someone entered my 6 feet of space and i gave them this look like I WILL RAPE YOU BACK THE FUCK UP

bro was all like "...sorry..." 

U ARE NOT SORRY U ARE STILL CLOSE TO ME BACK
THE FUCK
UP


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Soso78 said:


> What’s Andy done ?


_he stole my heart_


----------



## thefirm

I'm glad CH, the first time you're not on the verge of dying,keep the mindstate


----------



## thefirm

me dressing up for the job of watching specified


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> THERE.since no one understands mAREN'T.
> ANY.


OH ffs well how come there's always on here and punterplanet like schizophrenic "oh i had some amphetamine starting to comedown got a bottle of iced tea........thats what i did. there's shitloads ive written down but cbf getting them...or was that to get them since know one gets me lmfao


----------



## Specified

Soso78 said:


> What’s Andy done ?


stole something from me that was fuckin awesome and expensive.


----------



## Specified

and all these people calling me a dog well on punterplanet there's a cop I know.......his dad was a cop an ex mate so now im a dog? fuck outta here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thefirm said:


> I'm glad CH, the first time you're not on the verge of dying,keep the mindstate


Oh I probably will die but I'll take some motherfucker out with me for stepping in my 6 feet of personal space.  

I think I'm gonna start telling anyone who walks in my 6 feet personal space they owe me $100 because anyone coming within 6 feet of me wants my D and that shit isn't free honey...

I want to see public ppl's reactions

yes ur cloth MASK does not impress ME


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh I probably will die but I'll take some motherfucker out with me for stepping in my 6 feet of personal space.
> 
> I think I'm gonna start telling anyone who walks in my 6 feet personal space they owe me $100 because anyone coming within 6 feet of me wants my D and that shit isn't free honey...
> 
> I want to see public ppl's reactions
> 
> yes ur cloth MASK does not impress ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

btw I totes bought some masks because I know ppl are going to start accosting me in public without one so I am like FINE YOU WANT TO PLAY SHARIA LAW I WILL PLAY UR SHARIA LAW *inside job on the islamic deep state of america and the leviant*
it's like ISIS won the war man I fuckin' hate it

ISIS IS COMING FOR YOU
YOU NEED TO BE AFRAID
WE'RE AT WAR, AND THIS IS NOT GOING TO STOP


----------



## Shady's Fox

look up in the Sky

no fear..

look at Ursa Major, you little log


----------



## Shady's Fox

man i miss winter, cold november mornings


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> btw I totes bought some masks because I know ppl are going to start accosting me in public without one so I am like FINE YOU WANT TO PLAY SHARIA LAW I WILL PLAY UR SHARIA LAW *inside job on the islamic deep state of america and the leviant*
> it's like ISIS won the war man I fuckin' hate it
> 
> ISIS IS COMING FOR YOU
> YOU NEED TO BE AFRAID
> WE'RE AT WAR, AND THIS IS NOT GOING TO STOP


----------



## Specified

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaLMFAO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> look up in the Sky
> 
> no fear..
> 
> look at Ursa Major, you little log







...I used to look up at the stars with you, and I thought they could be reached!
But now I look at the dirt alone and I know it's where I belong...


----------



## Specified

200 a g fuck yeah that's what i'm talkin about..none of this paying through the "roof' FOR METH


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

beautiful shady.


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...I used to look up at the stars with you, and I thought they could be reached!
> But now I look at the dirt alone and I know it's where I belong...


SCARED


----------



## Shady's Fox

Role Model.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Role Model.


interwebs r coo brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how r u doing ghost

you seem upbeat and doing well and i am glad to see that 

i am just gettin' stoned and drinking COVFEFE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> how r u doing ghost
> 
> you seem upbeat and doing well and i am glad to see that
> 
> i am just gettin' stoned and drinking COVFEFE


been in anx outta jail lately taking care of mentally ill parents over the last few years cuz wen there's a domestic someone gotta go and it wasn't gonna b my parents.  other that been clean of heroin bout s year. alcohol i fade in and out.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> been in anx outta jail lately taking care of mentally ill parents over the last few years cuz wen there's a domestic someone gotta go and it wasn't gonna b my parents.  other that been clean of heroin bout s year. alcohol i fade in and out.


sounds good man, always good to have a year + off that shit, it's terrible shit. 

alcohol is fun sometimes.  i'm holding off for now


----------



## SingleMalt

Captain.Heroin said:


> alcohol is fun sometimes.  i'm holding off for now


I am not, with this virus shit and all the downtime outside of work its been pretty heavy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SingleMalt said:


> I am not, with this virus shit and all the downtime outside of work its been pretty heavy.


cannot blame you.  just hoping to get laid tonight so want to be readyy


----------



## SingleMalt

Captain.Heroin said:


> cannot blame you.  just hoping to get laid tonight so want to be readyy


Im always better after I've had a few drinks, I've been told I'm a little rigid sober.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> I have those, I mostly see the Human Centipede referenced on the interwebz. Pulp Fiction is so fucking quotable.



I watched Pulp Fiction again recently after not having seen it since college (like... fuck probably 18 years ago, wtf), and it renewed my appreciation for that movie, it was so much better this time.  Fucking perfect film.


----------



## schizopath

I really hope I dont sleepwalk tonight. Already put my keys in the pocket just in case I do.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> I watched Pulp Fiction again recently after not having seen it since college (like... fuck probably 18 years ago, wtf), and it renewed my appreciation for that movie, it was so much better this time.  Fucking perfect film.



The most impressive part is the camera doesn't switch scenes very much. Those guys are straight up perfect acting for like minutes on minutes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so furious

People are idiots and deserve covid

Walking up to me and shit

I wanted to punch out a dozen people


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I am not sure what is happening here, but I definitely have PMS.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I really hope I dont sleepwalk tonight. Already put my keys in the pocket just in case I do.


Tie your cock to the bed post


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'm going to start taking a swing at anyone who comes within 6 inches of my dick

they taught you what a foot was in public elementary school?  so why are you 6 inches from my dick?  

if I was fully erect you could feel several inches of my dick

fucking public cock sluts I hate them

get your own DICC to SUCC


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yo, enough of the sulkin
Up with the "sup" chin
You're stong like the Hulk and
Overcame heroin like McKally Kulkin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JK express yourself all you want it's beautiful.


----------



## JackoftheWood

madness00 said:


> JK express yourself all you want it's beautiful.


Idk man I've seen and been a part of some pretty damn ugly self expression.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i really like that ppl come up to me it's flattering

but unless you got like $100 it's not worth it

because I got some good johns on the lockdown

dick hard
need ass
he hitting me up

i need a few hours to fly by


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@AlphaMethylPhenyl - i've never seen you in TL.

What's up bro?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Oh I used to be that kind of person. Now I have things in "real life" to do. It makes me feel good to get things done. I do play a lot of video games though lol smh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Anyone else get snow today?


----------



## Xorkoth

Haha no.  I spent the day helping my friends on their farm, covering the crops we've been planting/growing for the past 2 months.  It's supposed to frost tonight, it now says the low is 30, earlier in the week it said the low was 25 which was a lot more concerning.

But definitely no snow.  Damn, snow in mid-May, that's crazy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get snow today?


if it snows i would totes walk around in winter apparel w/ you holding hands and sipping hot cocoa :D


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> snow in mid-May, that's crazy.



it is not a pandemic it is the apocalypse, we having zero degrees in Brazil


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is not a pandemic it is the apocalypse, we having zero degrees in Brazil



Celsius I mean, not Fahrenheit


----------



## Xorkoth

Ah okay I was like what the fuck!!  Either way, I get the impression it never gets that cold there?


----------



## DopeM

Rollllllllllling


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get snow today?


yep


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> Ah okay I was like what the fuck!!  Either way, I get the impression it never gets that cold there?



It is not, it is not compatible with our main characteristic, that is, a warm heart


----------



## DopeM

sewerslide.666mg said:


> yep


Literal white outs yesterday and today it was enough to accumulate an inch.  In fucking may.  Someone get grimez I wave the white flag he is right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Its so nice outside today

I still want a gun

People seem to think i am like some slot machine My dick Is not YOURS ahhh

So mad at people 
I NEED
a GUN


----------



## DopeM

After spending 15 minutes on rodeo i share your sentiment with shooting up into the hills


----------



## MemphisX3

Nooooooooow I went and did it like the white folk dude.

Got it from the weed man


I



O



U


----------



## SingleMalt

Anyone awake? I think I went a bit too far.


----------



## MemphisX3

SingleMalt said:


> Anyone awake? I think I went a bit too far.


Did you already pass the 286 mile marker?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm gonna get my dick wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> Ah okay I was like what the fuck!!  Either way, I get the impression it never gets that cold there?





Captain.Heroin said:


> Its so nice outside today
> 
> I still want a gun
> 
> People seem to think i am like some slot machine My dick Is not YOURS ahhh
> 
> So mad at people
> I NEED
> a GUN


I'm gonna get a gun, , hopefully.........off "someone"


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm gonna get my dick wet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



With all those people approaching your dick?  Don't be silly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> With all those people approaching your dick?  Don't be silly.


i got my dick wet

it was hot

latino bois love my d and this one is really a fan

i was a royal ass too and he still jelly i f'd my friend (but won't date me YEA rite u have feelings and aren't gonna act on 'em)

his ass is just getting used to my d again so it's been a struggle, i know it's not easy for most

about to cook a ribeye while he naps (he's smoked some weed, had some beers)

is so cute, love my frontline workers


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> i got my dick wet
> 
> it was hot
> 
> latino bois love my d and this one is really a fan
> 
> i was a royal ass too and he still jelly i f'd my friend (but won't date me YEA rite u have feelings and aren't gonna act on 'em)
> 
> his ass is just getting used to my d again so it's been a struggle, i know it's not easy for most
> 
> about to cook a ribeye while he naps (he's smoked some weed, had some beers)
> 
> is so cute, love my frontline workers


ffs all this I got my dick sucked, I need a fuck ohhhhh he sucked my dick it felt good is getting old now ch, in fact it got old a long time. just give it a rest will ya.
BRB CRY was better why don't you do that anymore? or r.i.p jamal


----------



## MsDiz

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is not a pandemic it is the apocalypse, we having zero degrees in Brazil


And it was 19C in Ireland yesterday. Definitely the apocalypse!


----------



## euphoricc

ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i have this wax imma eat it


----------



## Specified

i HAVE THIS METH IMMA TWIRL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OMG who added the heart like button.

@CFC ?!?!?

I'm going to bite your dick off.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Happy mothers day all you floppy tittied sows!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


>


I could hit the fuck outta that vein


----------



## Specified

FFS Why can't you cunts just say yes there are cameras..........I can't find anything


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> FFS Why can't you cunts just say yes there are cameras..........I can't find anything


put black tap over lens on all your devices.  problem solved. then get some sleep


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm never on BL when im spun out. I post in How High Are You, log out, pull off, then pull off some more.

@andyturbo taught me that phrase. I usually just say jerk/yank.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Specified

ghostandthedarknes said:


> put black tap over lens on all your devices.  problem solved. then get some sleep


What about the roof? can you lift the tiles? cos these bikie fuckers have taken it to the next level and it's going to end in tears for either my family or there family and friends.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> What about the roof? can you lift the tiles? cos these bikie fuckers have taken it to the next level and it's going to end in tears for either my family or there family and friends.


you got it in your head people are watching you and you probably just need to take a break, eat and get some sleep.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> What about the roof? can you lift the tiles? cos these bikie fuckers have taken it to the next level and it's going to end in tears for either my family or there family and friends.


Even if someone was watching you, why does it even fucking matter?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Specified i think there are cameras in your meff!!! Send it to me, quick!


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Specified i think there are cameras in your meff!!! Send it to me, quick!


hahahhahahahahahaahahaahaha thanks for the laugh.....im fuckin frustrated atm cos people dont believe me


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> Even if someone was watching you, why does it even fucking matter?


it never used to bother me,,,,,,,,,,,but now I get stage fright lol when I have a wank so I can't concentrate on chaturbate lol


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Tie your cock to the bed post


Solid idea right there. I ended up carrying some heave stuff in front of the door..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Oh look, it's my ex girlfriend's vagina!


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh look, it's my ex girlfriend's vagina!



Oh, you and the people of Wuhan, China both eat bats?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh look, it's my ex girlfriend's vagina!


that's why the world needs Ozzy Osbourne  iirc


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What’s all this talk about it being so cold. I’ve been sunbathing. My wife thinks I need to use sunscreen, because I’ve become a weird brown/red color. Little does she know, is that I’ve been putting on motor oil and iodine in loo of sunscreen. I want to look like those brown leathery assholes that use to sunbathe back in the 80’s.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What’s all this talk about it being so cold. I’ve been sunbathing. My wife thinks I need to use sunscreen, because I’ve become a weird brown/red color. Little does she know, is that I’ve been putting on motor oil and iodine in loo of sunscreen. I want to look like those brown leathery assholes that use to sunbathe back in the 80’s.


young d. trump.


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

@The Wizard of the Creek sell this joke if you want to, this has potential


schizopath said:


> For example, out of millons of candidates you were the strongest sperm cell! *insert sperm cells cursing at each other if you wanna*


----------



## schizopath

I guess I like religous dirty talk then too


----------



## jose ribas da silva

So who here has single mothers available?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

rich ones only


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I can go until 60-65 (years) depending on some circumstances (I am pushing myself here, give me a credit for the efforts ok?)


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Anyone else get snow today?


aww, no, i am miles away from Felchville ! ♡


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Tonight We Riot Devs Wanted To Make An 'Unapologetically Leftist' Game
					

“Politics” has become a dirty word in gaming, especially when angrily screamed—or, as is usually the case, frantically typed—by a vocal minority of reactionary video game fans. But for more progressive players, games often aren’t political enough. Or, when they do take a position, they push...




					kotaku.com


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have my Mom! She’s single, 69 y/o and owns a media empire. She’s tough but fair. If you want to hook up with my mom, PM me! She loves when I look out for her love life.
> 
> —Wizard



Uau man that's basically what i was wanting, because, you know, I have always found that my place is in Hollywood, a Brazilian conquering America, a TV star

I am just picturing this right now, Jose Ribas da Silva and Oprah Winfrey and your mother, all of us together, champagne, pomp, I can already hear the clink of the glasses.. 

Anyway if you think this is too much for now I would be happy with a green card...


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have my Mom! She’s single, 69 y/o and owns a media empire. She’s tough but fair. If you want to hook up with my mom, PM me! She loves when I look out for her love life.
> 
> —Wizard



Are you willing to respect me like a father?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Can I call you Dad now?



Of course, my little baby, daddy loves you... stay here with your mother, I am going to buy some cigarettes and I will be back in a few minutes..


----------



## Hylight

hello
my name is :  hy
you killed my : light
prepare to : lose your camera 

[ ha ha ha haaaaaa _COCKSUKARSSSSSSSS _]


----------



## DopeM

Hello 
My name is cash
You killed my parents
Prepare to be a part of the team


----------



## mal3volent

Hello
My name is the one.
You killed my dad.
Prepare to be sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> So who here has single mothers available?


I have single recently divorced bros available...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> the one


Honey I haven't even met "the one"

I probably met "him" but "he's only" one in a billion

the other seven of "him" are probably scattered around South / Central America and probably have boyfriends. 

So I'm stuck with BAD DAD #19.  OH MY GOD.  Every dude in my life will have SAD/BAD DAD #### SERIAL CODES.  This is going to make it so much easier.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> shady this is for MOTHERS and what we did for MOTHERS day TYVM take ur SPAM posts to the ABYSS
> 
> j/k idc



srry bby

don't slap me

am in a car rn

he's in  a car

yes
am in a car

and whatca doin there

idk like you

ye haha


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM CRYIN ALONE IN MA BMW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> whatca doin there


Gotta have to shower the stank of ho off me soon

I fucked Bad Dad #19 aka COVID-19 aka WHORELLA ... he spent the night it was very romantic and passionate and it was nice of him to come see me for a little while even though he's still not in full fuck mode.  [NEED FUCC]

Praying EVERY DAY DJT gets the covid and gets stuck on a ventilator for several months and can't walk without stuttering worse than Biden.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I could hit the fuck outta that vein


That's what ppl say when they see my arms irl too though


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gotta have to shower the stank of ho off me soon
> 
> I fucked Bad Dad #19 aka COVID-19 aka WHORELLA ... he spent the night it was very romantic and passionate and it was nice of him to come see me for a little while even though he's still not in full fuck mode.  [NEED FUCC]
> 
> Praying EVERY DAY DJT gets the covid and gets stuck on a ventilator for several months and can't walk without stuttering worse than Biden.



HOW BIG IS DAT BLACK HOLE

DID U ALSO POUR PISS OVER HIM? OMG

I FANTASIZE ABOUT PISSIN IN SOMEONE'S DICK

LIKE INSIDE 

U KNOW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> AM CRYIN ALONE IN MA BMW


crying in a luxury car in public is quite posh and i recommend it esp when using drugs

cuz then the plebe trash sees u and they're like DAMN I GUESS MONEY CAN'T SOLVE ALL MY PROBLEMS

not UR problems FREAK.... you wouldn't BEGIN to know what to do with THIS SEXY BODY *pukes*

SHADY let's roll around in a luxury vehicle with N95 masks and insult the plebes for not having a BMW to BRB CRY in


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> HOW BIG IS DAT BLACK HOLE


It's quite small until I've worked my magic... which takes a while


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> crying in a luxury car in public is quite posh and i recommend it esp when using drugs
> 
> cuz then the plebe trash sees u and they're like DAMN I GUESS MONEY CAN'T SOLVE ALL MY PROBLEMS
> 
> not UR problems FREAK.... you wouldn't BEGIN to know what to do with THIS SEXY BODY *pukes*
> 
> SHADY let's roll around in a luxury vehicle with N95 masks and insult the plebes for not having a BMW to BRB CRY in



AM GONNA COME TO MIAMI WHEN ALL DIZ SHIT OVAH

TAKE U IN

BUT DON'T TRASH MY BACKSEATS

TAKE A SHOWAH FARST


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> AM GONNA COME TO MIAMI WHEN ALL DIZ SHIT OVAH


by the time covid19 is over Miami will be underwater, make sure to bring your BMW Submarine.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> by the time covid19 is over Miami will be underwater, make sure to bring your BMW Submarine.



POSEIDON WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dedicated to @Shady's Fox


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's the most beautiful antihumanistic song

THE WORLD IS A MESS UP THERE, GIRL...

doesn't even begin to describe the hell we live in


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> It's quite small until I've worked my magic... which takes a while


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ghost you are fortunate I was not super graphic in my description

I could be and I CHOSE not to because that's classy right there

Ask me how I'm feeling next time I do it though I might feel like a raunchy Appalachian gay who will tell you DEETS in DISGUSTING DPETHS


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM WEARIN HEELS

MOVIN MA SHOULDER

TONGUE OUT
JIM CAREY FACE

AM JUMPIN ON MA CHAIR


----------



## Shady's Fox

I FEEL SO GOOD

AM GONNA BREAK MA TV

AM GONN ADO SOMETHING

AM HERE

*head nod*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> AM WEARIN HEELS
> 
> MOVIN MA SHOULDER
> 
> TONGUE OUT
> JIM CAREY FACE
> 
> AM JUMPIN ON MA CHAIR


This is the happiest I've ever seen SHADY.  Your mom would be proud 

I'm wearing sandals and boxers, tongue feels heavy because need drugs coffee SOMETHING to get me going... my face probably looks like Courtney Love without opiates right about now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WAR
ON
CHINA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph I do the east coast hey

I also do hi-brows and hand on heart


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is the happiest I've ever seen SHADY.  Your mom would be proud
> 
> I'm wearing sandals and boxers, tongue feels heavy because need drugs coffee SOMETHING to get me going... my face probably looks like Courtney Love without opiates right about now



FUCK THEM DRUGS

SMOKE GREEN YO

YOU DON'T NEED OTHER SHITZ

ABOUT MA MOM

I HEAR ERRYTHING *TONGUE OUT*

HEAD GETTIN LONGAH

WAIT AM

AM


AAAAAH

FUCK

I HEAR ERRYTHIN G ABOU MA MOM

AND MA CAR

*FINGER ON MA CHEEK*


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

are you supposed to visit ur mom after getting in ur car for a ride shady?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> FUCK THEM DRUGS


My instinct is just to do more drugs though I can't help it. 

I can't just smoke green that shit isn't cheap compared to drugs.  I really wish I had like my body weight in marijuana.  I'd roll around in it and just smoke nugs all day long.


----------



## thujone

lol if you rolled around in nugs and all that resin rubbed on you you'd be like human fly paper


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> are you supposed to visit ur mom after getting in ur car for a ride shady?



my mom is a ride

by itself

she runs on forks

lassie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> lol if you rolled around in nugs and all that resin rubbed on you you'd be like human fly paper


I am already sticky with manjizz imhe


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My love interest was all like "I need to relax" and wanted to smoke my buds

I was all like YES LITTLE ONE SMOKE, KEEP SMOKING...


----------



## thujone




----------



## Shady's Fox

AM UNDA DA TABLE

&HEAD NOD&


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I skipped emo phase in high scholl, dick.


I was always metalbro


----------



## thujone

¿k dring me brugs k?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's like all the dudes when I walk out see this on my shirt






and they CUM in my 6 feet of personal space

EXCUSE U


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I MERGED POSTS
> 
> let's rub dicks



LET'S MAKE A WOVEN BREAD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> LET'S MAKE A WOVEN BREAD


oh that was good timing i deleted that fairly quickly

p.s. my friend made DELICIOUS bread and he's like "i'm getting good at making bread" I was like BABY YOU ARE THE BREAD omnomnomnnnn

it was v good and it made me very happy to have a man cook for me like it felt... like love even though I know he's just a friend.  He's just a really good friend and it's nice to have that deep friend connection and I'm always there for him too.  

I slimmed my harem down a little imhe


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh that was good timing i deleted that fairly quickly
> 
> p.s. my friend made DELICIOUS bread and he's like "i'm getting good at making bread" I was like BABY YOU ARE THE BREAD omnomnomnnnn
> 
> it was v good and it made me very happy to have a man cook for me like it felt... like love even though I know he's just a friend.  He's just a really good friend and it's nice to have that deep friend connection and I'm always there for him too.
> 
> I slimmed my harem down a little imhe



itz called ''EDIT''


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> itz called ''EDIT''


sometimes i forget i can edit because i'm high

and brain damaged

i think u can relate


----------



## BK38

Tolerance breaks from Phenibut and booze suck big hairy donkey balls. Fucking rebound anxiety and no chill and this nervy fucking energy that I have no outlet for. Meh Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> and this nervy fucking energy that I have no outlet for


lmk if u need a handjob


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lmk if u need a handjob



Nah iz ok thx, have already abused my peen multiple times today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nah iz ok thx, have already abused my peen multiple times today


how long u need like an hour or two?  I'm patient


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> how long u need like an hour or two?  I'm patient



The spirit is willing but the flesh is spongy and bruised lol


----------



## MsDiz

BK38 said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is spongy and bruised lol


Fly here I’ll sort ya right out.


----------



## BK38

PrincessDiz said:


> Fly here I’ll sort ya right out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> The spirit is willing but the flesh is spongy and bruised lol


u want a massage??

i'm good w/ my hands imhe


----------



## jose ribas da silva

@Captain.Heroin 

What kind of lubricant do you use to eat the ass of your partners?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> What kind of lubricant do you use to eat the ass of your partners?


lube for eating ass?  

ummm none?  I just go in there with that shit

...you?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> lube for eating ass?
> 
> ummm none?  I just go in there with that shit
> 
> ...you?



how can be possible man? Are you going totally dry?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I'll give you the best lubricant 

Hemorrhoid cream, penis goes softly, no hurts, and it takes cares of the day after at the moment of the act, that's brilliant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> how can be possible man? Are you going totally dry?


are you talking about sex not oral but actual sex?

I am not going dry no lol

i use whatever's available... I get around a little you know what I mean


----------



## w01fg4ng

"actual sex"


----------



## thujone

I like how Euro metalheads look like grungy thuggish bikers but really they're soft-spoken intellectuals that would share their pop bottle full of wine with a stranger


----------



## thefirm

CH's dick is like covid, everybody's gonna get it


----------



## thefirm

btw someone has an otc solution for stomach/bowel issues from a mild opioid withdrawal? i only have that and some runny nose since I relapsed only for 2 weeks, i've been eating yogurth and bananas plus other easy shit for the stomach, I still have some discomfort but nothing that bad so I was wondering if there is something to cover that


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I got a new ass for Mother's day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thefirm said:


> btw someone has an otc solution for stomach/bowel issues from a mild opioid withdrawal? i only have that and some runny nose since I relapsed only for 2 weeks, i've been eating yogurth and bananas plus other easy shit for the stomach, I still have some discomfort but nothing that bad so I was wondering if there is something to cover that


immodium

if it's not an overactive GI, but merely painful/discomfort from the withdrawal... cannabis.


----------



## Shady's Fox

thefirm said:


> btw someone has an otc solution for stomach/bowel issues from a mild opioid withdrawal? i only have that and some runny nose since I relapsed only for 2 weeks, i've been eating yogurth and bananas plus other easy shit for the stomach, I still have some discomfort but nothing that bad so I was wondering if there is something to cover that



Drink plenty of water. Rice also tights up, that's grandma solutions. Bananas are alkaline so there's no issues, yogurth really good other easy shits by that you could mean the basic list. Take some Kaopectate or loperamide, you know.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> I got a new ass for Mother's day



I want to put stuff in it.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## thefirm

I will try out some bismuth then, thanks for the advice! I would avoid taking the loperamide because the issues are mostly from how slowed was my bowel movement I suppose, so slowing it down further would just delay the issue. 

cannabis has a nice touch but I got plenty to do right now during the day so it's viable only for nighttime. 

it would be nice to find a good sativa but it's only indica around mostly now. had some today but it kinda ruined the productive day I planned, anyway I'm already on day 3 so I don't think it will get worse 

I will look around for more strains, but here the fines are really high and it's kind of strict, making leaving my hood low-rewarding

this lockdown thing really gave me an upper hand in quitting after this mini relapse, I always had so much to do for work and personal life that I always found the excuse that I don't have the posibility to just lay around in withdrawal, but right now I can afford being home and sucking it up. I just have to avoid losing control due to sudden urges, I don't think there are more runs in me honestly for this shit


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> Drink plenty of water. Rice also tights up, that's grandma solutions. Bananas are alkaline so there's no issues, yogurth really good other easy shits by that you could mean the basic list. Take some Kaopectate or loperamide, you know.


Good ol grandma shadys Dopesick remedies


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> 69 y/o



Niiiiiiice



BK38 said:


> Tolerance breaks from Phenibut and booze suck big hairy donkey balls. Fucking rebound anxiety and no chill and this nervy fucking energy that I have no outlet for. Meh Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee



Man, I fucked my GABA-B tolerance up with GHB... gonna have to taper off with phenibut.  So will have some dependence for a while.   Oh well, phenibut is easy to come off as far as addictive drugs go.


----------



## Pfafffed

Damn. That sucks, Xorkoth. Glad you've got phenibut around to taper with. I'm disappointed that after a week of meaningful and satisfying progress on life and career planning, I'm back to having no motivation or inclination to do anything at all. Turns out that it was just the kratom that was allowing me to be motivated and focused, and I went right back to where I started when I discontinued it. :-/ It's a shame, because kratom is decidedly not an option for daily mental health and productivity enhancement purposes. If only those benefits could be decoupled from it's opioid effects. Sadly, that seems tremendously improbable. I'm not gonna lie, though, it would be interesting to see if it had any of the beneficial effects that I appreciate while the opioid activity was blocked by naloxone....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady called my ass a tumbleweed


----------



## CFC

thefirm said:


> btw someone has an otc solution for stomach/bowel issues from a mild opioid withdrawal? i only have that and some runny nose since I relapsed only for 2 weeks, i've been eating yogurth and bananas plus other easy shit for the stomach, I still have some discomfort but nothing that bad so I was wondering if there is something to cover that



yes, try the supplement zinc carnosine 32.5mg or 75mg BID. it's actually superior to any regulated pharmaceutical for GI health, gut integrity/recovery etc. not too many suppliers though, so you may have to ebay etc.


----------



## thefirm

Pfafffed said:


> Damn. That sucks, Xorkoth. Glad you've got phenibut around to taper with. I'm disappointed that after a week of meaningful and satisfying progress on life and career planning, I'm back to having no motivation or inclination to do anything at all. Turns out that it was just the kratom that was allowing me to be motivated and focused, and I went right back to where I started when I discontinued it. :-/ It's a shame, because kratom is decidedly not an option for daily mental health and productivity enhancement purposes. If only those benefits could be decoupled from it's opioid effects. Sadly, that seems tremendously improbable. I'm not gonna lie, though, it would be interesting to see if it had any of the beneficial effects that I appreciate while the opioid activity was blocked by naloxone....


for productivity and focus I use the pomodoro technique, there are apps for it too, but it's basically 25 minutes work 5 min break 25 w 5 b 25 w 5 b 25 work 30 break and you start a new cycle


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## thefirm

CFC said:


> yes, try the supplement zinc carnosine 32.5mg or 75mg BID. it's actually superior to any regulated pharmaceutical for GI health, gut integrity/recovery etc. not too many suppliers though, so you may have to ebay etc.


found some domestic vendors, thanks, gonna see how it works out, ebay is not really an option, till it gets here from outside the country I am over the withdrawal phase


----------



## CFC

mal3volent said:


>



Are you sharing intimate selfies for mother's day mate?


----------



## mal3volent

CFC said:


> Are you sharing intimate selfies for mother's day mate?



I wish I had tits like that. I could get all the straight guys I wanted.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Shady called my ass a tumbleweed



He called me a steel beam clamp the other day if that's any consolation lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> He called me a steel beam clamp the other day if that's any consolation lol


Thanks, I feel a bit better


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My husband grilled a turkey, and I was gifted 4 maxi dresses and sandals. My baby gave me a very pretty rock and painted a birdhouse for me.  It was a great day.


----------



## MemphisX3

LadyAlkaline said:


> I got a new ass for Mother's day


Lies. That's a table cloth with a basketball under it


----------



## MemphisX3

Htf do you guys get phenebutal? Didnt they stop prescribing that shit in the 80s?

The only time I have seen it is in rehab....


----------



## MemphisX3

mal3volent said:


>


More melanin plzkthx


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Htf do you guys get phenebutal? Didnt they stop prescribing that shit in the 80s?
> 
> The only time I have seen it is in rehab....


----------



## mal3volent

MemphisX3 said:


> More melanin plzkthx



racist


----------



## LadyAlkaline

MemphisX3 said:


> Lies. That's a table cloth with a basketball under it


 it is spectacular enough to look fake


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Jose recites

Traveling over the hills on the condescending backwater of inoperability

Dominated by disquietude

On the horizon, the glimpse of the darkness

The looming of the murk dismantles scintillations

The thunderous thud resounds astonishingly


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The storm is approaching

The toughest one will fall

The innocence of the most candid will be piqued

The core and the virtue creep along the empty pier

Melancholic, the wind is already blowing

Sweet breath, intoxicating breeze


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The messenger from hell

Taking and bringing the poor souls

Bubbles explode in the skins

As a result of the cursed infection

That dominates their putrid spirit


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love that he spatchcocked that turkey! What a silly word for something so violent.qq


Hahaha  Every Thanksgiving we split the beast  from breast to back and roast it over the fire while our dog feasts upon its innards


----------



## LadyAlkaline

There are these giant fucking pit bulls that roam the street and the woods here. (I live out in the country) They belong to someone maybe because one of them is wearing a really old collar. They pop up at very random times, I'm afraid to let the kids play outside. They are not friendly. 

We recently rescued a stray and they tried to get into the fence to get to her. I'm afraid of them showing up when Joe and I are outside alone. I am not comfortable with guns, but I'm going to have to start carrying mine while I'm outside if animal control can't find them soon.

☹


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well turns out this supposed "tolerance break" I'm on goes put the window when I get access to medical grade carts.


----------



## DopeM

...k


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I wish I had tits like that. I could get all the straight guys I wanted.



oh honey I have some stories about them boys


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we have a *memergency

i need energies *

that I Do not have

I cannot wake up

I feel like I took a bunch of fucking drugs and ran out but I haven't used in like forever PLS HALP WHAT IS HAPPENING covidhyberNATION


----------



## Xorkoth

MemphisX3 said:


> Htf do you guys get phenebutal? Didnt they stop prescribing that shit in the 80s?
> 
> The only time I have seen it is in rehab....



It's phenibut, not whatever barbiturate you're thinking of.  It's sold as a supplement.  It's not a barbiturate, but like a combination of gabapentin and a very long-lasting, less rushy and peaky and moreish GHB.



JackoftheWood said:


> Well turns out this supposed "tolerance break" I'm on goes put the window when I get access to medical grade carts.



You in here for some marijuana?

Man this is bullshit!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I talked to someone who knew my ex before he died and it was very warm and humbling and sad at the same time so I slept in a bunch and feel like shit now

Trying to get past that feeling without beer

...BUT I HAVE BEERS SO IT'S LIKE.. GOING TO BE OK, MAN... just trying to take a breather with some green see if that helps first


----------



## thujone

I feel you man






pour a shot out for your ex


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have a thing for picking the most fucked up addicts as partners

and the most recent romantic failure on/off again relationship thing I've had is mostly not an addict LOL and he seems WORSE at the whole love thing. 

Maybe with an addict they are angry at themselves for the using, never you, or if they are it's due to withdrawal and you can write it off.  

The people who use your dick as their personal heroin is probably worse.  

But what do I know...

I would get to drinking.  I want to feel good.  I think it'll work but I'm so dreadfully tired.


----------



## thujone

fucked people make the best lovers, they can sense their time is short


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> fucked people make the best lovers, they can sense their time is short


this is probably why I'm a good lover too

very deep quote man


----------



## thujone

well when death comes knocking just remember to keep telling him "tomorrow"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> well when death comes knocking just remember to keep telling him "tomorrow"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ppl are all like "I'm trying to sleep"

ME TOO MAN MAKE WITH THE DRUGS 

*shakes society violently for all the hypnotic benzos in its pockets*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have a structured relationship and I NEED FUCC NOW!


----------



## DopeM

877-DIC-KNOW
J.G. Wentwhore


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> 877-DIC-KNOW
> J.G. Wentwhore


they take it the old fashioned way. they earn it. iirc


----------



## CFC

JackoftheWood said:


> Well turns out this supposed "tolerance break" I'm on goes put the window when I get access to medical grade carts.



Hey there JackoftheWood, welcome to the Lounge!  What have you been trying to snatch a little tolerance break from?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Weed bro learn your terminology.

And you don't "snatch" breaks.


----------



## CFC

Don't snitch the snatch bro!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Why did you heart me.


----------



## MsDiz

madness00 said:


> Why did you heart me.


You deserve love


----------



## CFC

^ Indeed, I perceive a general deficit. Have some more...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up.  Going on day 2 without an orgasm. 

On the second day he created dick pics.


----------



## BK38

@Captain.Heroin , where the fuck are the results for the last round of "Where in the world is Carmen Sandiago (cpt heroin)? Get grading you bum. I put a lot of effort into my answers!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Did I wait too many days?  

Sorry this doggo's been doing drugs and living life in the FUCC lane. 

I think I am doing an unofficial DEEP STATE extension due to COVID-19 (DOGGOS BORK FACE TO FACE FOR ANSWERS) but also because it's only been 2 or 3 responses?

I need to "at" the other players

but apathy, alcoholism and depression are real ... NEED FUCC and then life goes well again.  Maybe COVFEFE.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did I wait too many days?
> 
> Sorry this doggo's been doing drugs and living life in the FUCC lane.
> 
> I think I am doing an unofficial DEEP STATE extension due to COVID-19 (DOGGOS BORK FACE TO FACE FOR ANSWERS) but also because it's only been 2 or 3 responses?
> 
> I need to "at" the other players
> 
> but apathy, alcoholism and depression are real ... NEED FUCC and then life goes well again.  Maybe COVFEFE.



I want to solidify my lead and block other responses, sort of a GOP-like gerrymandering strategy. I demand you count the votes now! If I lose, I will demand a recount and cry fake news!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I want to solidify my lead and block other responses, sort of a GOP-like gerrymandering strategy. I demand you count the votes now! If I lose, I will demand a recount and cry fake news!


Young?  Hot?  *REPUBLICAN*?

Growing a boner... just tell me when we're going away for the weekend and what to tell wifey when we show up again!


----------



## schizopath

Still no heroin. *sad*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Still no heroin. *sad*


hey you're alive take a few deep breaths it's going to be ok

heroin sucks man it ruined my LIFE I wish I could go back in time, never use heroin and just kill my younger self to prevent a temporal paradox

but we'd suck dicks first it'd be super hot


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I snorted some bupre from the plate last night and went to my bed vibing. But I just now realized how much amph use fucks up my concentration afterwards.


----------



## BK38

Getting into the wine and my Phenibut is going to kick in in 30 mins, kinda weird, 3 hrs to come up, but it always does like clockwork. My only goal today is to clean my fridge and maybe do some writing. Ex-gf has written me, but I haven't bothered to respond yet...


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Honestly my concentration is pretty fucked anyways, for me I just sleep A LOT the next day to the point where I'm falling unconscious like I HAVE THE COVID.  And it's generally unpleasant but without fever obviously. 

Most of us are way better myself included w/o stuff like that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Ex-gf has written me, but I haven't bothered to respond yet...


Why she your ex? 






You break her heart?  Or she break yours?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

A:  DON'T RESPOND your DICC is too good for her. 
B:  LEAVE HER WONDERING and have people on HER SIDE of the GENDER BORDER WALL tell her how good your FUCC is and how she is missing out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

bk38 I want to hear DETAILS


----------



## schizopath

Oh shit Im out of mania meds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Oh shit Im out of mania meds


call in the pharmacy

I know they don't care about you here (meaning like American pharmacists don't care about American patients, normally) maybe in your country they care about you, hopefully they will get you meds


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## schizopath

I checked it and I should get them tomorrow. Just waiting for my btc transfer to go through before beddd.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> bk38 I want to hear DETAILS



Mutual break-up, no bad blood. I was living in Amsterdam at the time and she had to go back to Austria to finish her Masters. She's wickkkkked smaht. Like write her own programming language levels of smart. Makes me look like a veritable dumbass in comparison. She's a brilliant artist too and does wonderful line art. She's working as a professor over there now. Not much tea to spill I'm afraid.


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Mutual break-up, no bad blood. I was living in Amsterdam at the time and she had to go back to Austria to finish her Masters. She's wickkkkked smaht. Like write her own programming language levels of smart. Makes me look like a veritable dumbass in comparison. She's a brilliant artist too and does wonderful line art. She's working as a professor over there now. Not much tea to spill I'm afraid.


Oh she's the keeper huh...

PLAY HARD TO GET.


----------



## BK38

MAN, 90s Pop was legit, going down a wormhole:


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> Oh shit Im out of mania meds








Insanity later.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Blowmonkey said:


> Insanity later.


that's the dude from Seinfeld I think haha


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> MAN, 90s Pop was legit, going down a wormhole:


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


>



Just listened to that like 5 mins ago! Good taste man, full points.

Fav line: Pass to the left and sail to the right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol imma have u naked by the end of this song

imma so play this for BAD DAD #19 next time I'm getting his clothes off


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

What about this one:


----------



## BK38

I think early 2000s, but whatevs:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I think early 2000s, but whatevs:


----------



## sewerslide.666mg




----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


>



fuck yeah dude. This takes me back.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

the censored the lyrics godamit


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 

This one is


----------



## Shady's Fox

am dancin with ma knees

hand in da back of da head


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

I know this isn't the dedicate thread 
but this ones for captainheroin


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @BK38
> 
> This one is



Dude, doing so well, keep em coming. Hitting the spot. Female vocals and that sexy dirty shit from the 90s and early 2000s ufffff. Feeling that today for some reason. Love this track. No Doubt n Gwen Stefani are dope.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Dude, doing so well, keep em coming. Hitting the spot. Female vocals and that sexy dirty shit from the 90s and early 2000s ufffff. Feeling that today for some reason. Love this track. No Doubt n Gwen Stefani are dope.


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


>


No better way to start a week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love 90s music


----------



## Shady's Fox

QUICK

BEFORE MY WIFE CALLS ME

am tired of my bs


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

embracing madness00 philosophy every day with

*i am the sex*


----------



## Shady's Fox

EVERYONE HAS A GYPSY


----------



## Shady's Fox

TINTED WINDOWS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> EVERYONE HAS A GYPSY


RUDE, RACIST, REPORTED. 
be prepared for an infraction from the deep state


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> RUDE, RACIST, REPORTED.
> be prepared for an infraction from the deep state



at least i get to go outsssssssideeeeeeeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> at least i get to go outsssssssideeeeeeeeee


----------



## Shady's Fox

WAT HAPPEN IF I STICK MA DICK INSIDE DA SOCKET


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> WAT HAPPEN IF I STICK MA DICK INSIDE DA SOCKET


Do it

Tell me how it feels


----------



## LadyAlkaline

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's the dude from Seinfeld I think haha


Yes and he died yesterday


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes and he died yesterday


finally found serenity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

do not fear death doggos

it's like a spider

it fears you more than you fear it

my corpse is my religion


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> my corpse is my religion


Nice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Nice


You would have really liked the guy I'm quoting when I say stuff like that I think, it's a shame he's gone


----------



## schizopath

Just ordered some bupre. Should get it by thurday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I ordered clothing (I KNOW RIGHT MY FAMILY WOULD BE PROUD OF ME BUYING ANYTHING BUT DRUGS) I'm such a fuck up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I just showered

am already sweating

it isn't even hot

NEED FUCC NOWWWWwwwww omg.  If I had madness' sexual proclivities and my sex drive I'd be fully inside some babe right now and she'd be squealing and shit


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I would like to say something abyssal, sadly I cannot think of nothing abyssal but my own guts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I would like to say something abyssal, sadly I cannot think of nothing abyssal but my own guts


jose how long can you go without jerking off or cumming

v curious


----------



## BK38

Awwww yis, got a decent buzz going, my Mom brought back Macadamia nut and chocolate cookies, I found an old Banana Republic shirt that I look fucking sexy in in storage and the tunes are THUMPIN. YIS. There are a couple elementz missing (namely pot and pussy), but I'll take it #littlethings


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK do you like to smoke weed alone or prefer with people?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> BK do you like to smoke weed alone or prefer with people?



We've talked about this bro. Super high = by myself or with my really close friends. Low-moderately high = gen public, house party type shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have a bad memory, sense of smell, and hearing. Not wicked bad but not great.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would smoke a fat bowl with BK and massage his shoulders afterward

mmmmmm yisss

*inhales deeply*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> We've talked about this bro.


Don't hate, I forget people's names. 

I have noticed a phenomena where as soon as I see the dick I don't remember his name because my brain is like "dick will tell them apart".


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I have a bad memory, sense of smell, and hearing. Not wicked bad but not great.



All good. I'm a little deaf in my left ear (Middle school teacher was right when you're playing guitar on the right-hand side not to turn up the amp THAT high)... oh well. Also, keep in mind Meth will fuck up all your shit (Not preaching at you, cuz you know I don't and it would be mad hypocritical)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I was section leader of my high school drum line - rim shots fucked me.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don't hate, I forget people's names.
> 
> I have noticed a phenomena where as soon as I see the dick I don't remember his name because my brain is like "dick will tell them apart".



Yes, but you're very "penis-minded" - I move that we move that into the DSM eh? Also, it's only because I haven't had pot for months that my recall is this good. Memory's sharp. TOO SHARP.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I was section leader of my high school drum line - rim shots fucked me.


drummer bros are always the hottest


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Yes, but you're very "penis-minded" - I move that we move that into the DSM eh? Also, it's only because I haven't had pot for months that my recall is this good. Memory's sharp. TOO SHARP.


PROJECT SAD DAD LOCKDOWN BONERS COMPLETE

*you may return to your daily lives*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I broke so many sticks. I'd bring three pairs with me to parades, and tape them all up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that feel when u do a double take


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I broke so many sticks. I'd bring three pairs with me to parades, and tape them all up.



Reminds me of a drummer friend of mine in Quebec who's v. successful with it now. You still drum? I feel like if you got a kit it would be good for you in more ways than one. Call it intuition.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I feel like if you got a blowjob it would be good for you in more ways than one. Call it intuition.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


>


2 true - need some head for my head.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when I find "the one" he gonna be like "u gotta get clean for me"

and I'll be like "u can succ my dicc" and just hit up bad dad #19 anyways

because sad dad #20 is a lot to handle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> 2 true - need some head for my head.


*ANTICIPATION*

I need to get some too

He was sucking my dick so good last time I took it out of his mouth and he kept sucking for a while w/ eyes closed and then opened like "whered ur dick go" fuck I should have just face fucked him for like 2 hours

FACEFUXXING DWE WE MISS U rip jamal


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> jose how long can you go without jerking off or cumming
> 
> v curious



it depends on which kinds of drugs I am taken daily, Am I depressed?

If I am in a cocaine binge I want to fuck like a rabbit, if it is a benzo binge, not really. If it is only weed, I go to war ~5 days per week, let's say hunting


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> it depends on which kinds of drugs I am taken daily, Am I depressed?
> 
> If I am in a cocaine binge I want to fuck like a rabbit, if it is a benzo binge, not really. If it is only weed, I go to war ~5 days per week, let's say hunting


...HUNTING?

*hot*

you have a way with words that is just so awesome.

I am probably every 2nd/3rd day for some reason but can do 2-3x a day and I really miss fucking right now.  I need to FUCK.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

is the lockdown really that bad where you guys are that you can't go out and get some ass? basically just department stores, bars and restaurants are still closed here. not really enforcing masks here anymore.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@BK38 - on i don't drug anymore. But sometimes i use my hands on my stomach and shit. 

Just ate some more kratom.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> @BK38 - on i don't drug anymore. But sometimes i use my hands on my stomach and shit.
> 
> Just ate some more kratom.



I assume you meant "drum" lol. Get a practice pad and some sticks maybe. i dunno, just feel like you might have potential (just a gut feeling).


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My chops are shit now but i was really good. When i was section leader we won a state wide championship that we've never won before.

And my teacher was pissed i didn't go to Berkeley college of music.

Yeah, i meant drum, lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> is the lockdown really that bad where you guys are that you can't go out and get some ass?


I'm going out and getting ass, or ass is coming to me.  Been doing my thing.  

If I get sick I self-quarantine though, I do the right thing.  FIGHTING THE WAR ON THE CHINA VIRUS FOR PENCE AND BABY JESUS


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## jose ribas da silva

Yeah man, let me expand this term of hunting..

When I am in such a hunt, it is like a big cat stalking his prey. In my city, there are some places, agglomerations of young adults let's say like that and it is common that a block is closed and they stay there drinking on the streets, smoking weed, music is playing from some bars or vehicles. These agglomerations can get really big and often the frequenters get totally crazy by drinking cachaça, sniffing $ 2 shitty cocaine and smoking brick weed.

So what's my point.. I go in these places, I walk around, lurking, looking for the weakest victim, armed with an arsenal of drugs in my pocket, with my car to serve as a motel. I can stay there for a long time, using the spider tactic, that is, throwing the web and waiting for something to stick, or using the leopard tactic, the lonely and aggressive hunter who acts calculating each minimal step...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva 

let's say your prey is a hot guy

how do you approach him

*SHARE UR LATIN CHARM AND SUAVE TECHNIQUES W/ ME*


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> My chops are shit now but i was really good. When i was section leader we won a state wide championship that we've never won before.
> 
> And my teacher was pissed i didn't go to Berkeley college of music.
> 
> Yeah, i meant drum, lol.



Godamnit you asshole, just do it. Don't you see the signs? Me, a near stranger recognizing it (albeit one with impeccable music taste)  and a teacher saying you should've gone to Berkeley school of music? Pls use some of your speedy gonazalez energy for drumming (but save some of that rhythm and energy for fucking too ... drumming will help with stamina too, trust me.  )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

when madness00 gets the drum rhythm right the girls travel to him like moths to a flame

the other bros won't get any, it'll be worse than lockdown blue balls

.... I APPROVE OF THIS PLAN ....

*project sad dad part two is a go*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I fuck at 300 BPM.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I fuck at 300 BPM.



I hope its not a constant 300bpm, shit gets boring. Save the 300 for the spikes man. Tease a girl c'mon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tbph I like to rail a whore out too madness knows how to do it right but

I do like when they're all super slow

letting it slide in sooo slowly and

we're making eye contact, he got me to the point where he can see the switch in my eyes where I lose myself and become a beast

it's also good when you get all the way in then give them just enough to want the whole thing but they know it'll hurt so the overwhelming desire/fear becomes enthralling and they start cumming thinking about it

sorry i have my mind in the gutter THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES



BK38 said:


> Tease a girl c'mon.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> let's say your prey is a hot guy
> 
> how do you approach him
> 
> *SHARE UR LATIN CHARM AND SUAVE TECHNIQUES W/ ME*



Brazil is a gay country, you really don't need much efforts to get something, because the movement is fucking strong, many many blocks dedicated to gay bars and the same context pictured in my previous comment takes places, even stronger, in the gay context. 

In my case, on account of my angelical and the same time masculine and rigid face, it is a matter of showing up in the place, find the certain guy, establish a visual contact and it happens naturally. Brazilian gays have a lot of attitude, they go to speak with you really quickly if they are interested. Or you can approach without many worries speaking casualties or asking a kiss directly, it is so fucking easy, in nightclubs you need just to establish an eye contact and things happen without the necessity of words. 

On the other hand, beautiful women are very hard to get because there are many concurrents and money can speak loudly.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> tbph I like to rail a whore out too madness knows how to do it right but
> 
> I do like when they're all super slow
> 
> letting it slide in sooo slowly and
> 
> we're making eye contact, he got me to the point where he can see the switch in my eyes where I lose myself and become a beast
> 
> it's also good when you get all the way in then give them just enough to want the whole thing but they know it'll hurt so the overwhelming desire/fear becomes enthralling and they start cumming thinking about it
> 
> sorry i have my mind in the gutter THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES



can relate entirely, but I'm picturing a lady


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Brazil is a gay country, you really don't need much efforts to get something, because the movement is fucking strong, many many blocks dedicated to gay bars and the same context pictured in my previous comment takes places, even stronger, in the gay context.
> 
> In my case, on account of my angelical and the same time masculine and rigid face, it is a matter of showing up in the place, find the certain guy, establish a visual contact and it happens naturally. Brazilian gays have a lot of attitude, they go to speak with you really quickly if they are interested. Or you can approach without many worries speaking casualties or asking a kiss directly, it is so fucking easy, in nightclubs you need just to establish an eye contact and things happen without the necessity of words.
> 
> On the other hand, beautiful women are very hard to get because there are many concurrents and money can speak loudly.


*HOT*

do doctors care if a brother has sleep issues like will they prescribe me hypnotic benzos

do the Brazilians hate ex-pats or Americans?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose got me planning a sexcation to BRAZIL

I would so go down there just to FUCC oh my god I need some ass so bad

@jose ribas da silva 

if you see a hot young thing you like but they want $$ will you still pursue or does that ruin it for you

do you like supporting them youngin's out???


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> *HOT*
> 
> do doctors care if a brother has sleep issues like will they prescribe me hypnotic benzos
> 
> do the Brazilians hate ex-pats or Americans?



it is very easy to get benzos here, they are prescribed unscrupulously


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is very easy to get benzos here, they are prescribed unscrupulously


are young things going to throw themselves at me or will it be more people my age

I can deal with either, norm. prefer the latter imo


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Because of the pandemic, I got some benzos for me, stocking, my doctor gave me 2 boxes of alprazolam and one bottle of clonazepam without an appointment, I got the prescriptions with the secretary.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Unfortunately I don't know portuguese and just enough spanish to understand some words in the bedroom, but if they say enough of them I'm just like "uh huh" as I'm thrusting

will the language barrier be a problem or part of the attraction?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> Because of the pandemic, I got some benzos for me, stocking, my doctor gave me 2 boxes of alprazolam and one bottle of clonazepam without an appointment, I got the prescriptions with the secretary.


that's how it used to be here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> are young things going to throw themselves at me or will it be more people my age
> 
> I can deal with either, norm. prefer the latter imo



I could not understand what you meant here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Unfortunately I don't know portuguese and just enough spanish to understand some words in the bedroom, but if they say enough of them I'm just like "uh huh" as I'm thrusting
> 
> will the language barrier be a problem or part of the attraction?



Lots of people in Brazil speak English, you will be ok, it will be an additional attractive factor actually


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I could not understand what you meant here


yeah I wasn't clear sorry

let me ask different questions...

do the guys down there want condom use?  let's just say I don't know anyone who likes them here (terrible I know)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Lots of people in Brazil speak English, you will be ok, it will be an additional attractive factor actually


BUYING
MY
TICKET... ✈

@mal3volent 

COME WITH ME after we get our second covid check let's book a trip to BRAZIL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHAT WHY THE FUCK it's so expensive + travel restrictions?  

damn I'm going to need a sugar daddy to bankroll this for me...


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah I wasn't clear sorry
> 
> let me ask different questions...
> 
> do the guys down there want condom use?  let's just say I don't know anyone who likes them here (terrible I know)



I think gays here will be the most savage ones that you will have the chance to meet, total promiscuity, take care


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think gays here will be the most savage ones that I will have the chance to meet, total promiscuity, take care


are there STD clinics for free down there?  

*this matters a lot ime*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> COME WITH ME after we get our second covid check let's book a trip to BRAZIL



Uhmm.. what?

When's the second one coming?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Uhmm.. what?
> 
> When's the second one coming?


whenever congress shoots enough heroin and jerks off into speakers for hours sucking their own dicks off

it is in the works

it's the only way Pelosi is going to save her sorry ass


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

So it's not coming.

Awesome.


----------



## Shady's Fox

hip hop saved me and now I have to return the favor

and your favorite rapper I guarantee it's shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> So it's not coming.
> 
> Awesome.


Oh don't worry.  We'll do a covid-19 THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE DISEASE rush on Pelosi if she doesn't pay up. 

WE DEEM OUR GOVERNOR IS NON-ESSENTIAL

trust me I know how to play the political game


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> are there STD clinics for free down there?
> 
> *this matters a lot ime*



yeah man, brazilian health system is incredibly good, you can get the medicines, check ups, everything is free for everyone including foreigners that eventually are in the country, which means that if you are visiting Brazil and a monkey bites your head there will be no charges plus a state-of-the-art hospital care.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

for example, if you had a suspicious sexual relation without protection, both of the involved can go to a hospital to be tested (HIV) and if the result is positive, they give you an antiviral cocktail to prevent the infection, no charges


----------



## jose ribas da silva

we are a communist country, gotcha?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh dang

yeah every time i show up and get tested even though my odds are low i still freak out

i'm like AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *cringeworthy*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> we are a communist country, gotcha?


is it easy to get them to buy me a meal if I'm poor as dirt?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> is it easy to get them to buy me a meal if I'm poor as dirt?



not so easy, there are very cheap restaurants financed by the government, $ 0,5 per lunch, but this in the big cities, in the interior it is hard


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jose ribas da silva said:


> if you are visiting Brazil and a monkey bites your head


Super important. Not like the time I was in the congo and a rhesus monkey bit my cock while fingering himself... damn medical bill ran me upwards of around 15,000 usd. WHUT? 
Coming to brazil.
Later


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> not so easy, there are very cheap restaurants financed by the government, $ 0,5 per lunch, but this in the big cities, in the interior it is hard


oh man that's awesome


----------



## MsDiz

Unreal weather we are having. Just went for a run around the river. BEAUTIFULLLLLLLL


----------



## MsDiz

Also yesterday was my birthday and the only one who messaged me was @PtahTek! I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm a lesbian now


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PrincessDiz said:


> Also yesterday was my birthday and the only one who messaged me was @PtahTek! I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.


Happy birthday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a lesbian now


lul


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> lul


Mean iiiit this time


----------



## 6am-64-14m

PrincessDiz said:


> I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.


Yeah but you will be closer to my age..... hahaha
sorry


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Also yesterday was my birthday and the only one who messaged me was @PtahTek! I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.


hbd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Drug purity by state on Nov. 2019.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a lesbian now


pics or it didn't happen iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Drug purity by state on Nov. 2019.


u know it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

And that's just what cops got their hands. Probably less pure in lower levels of the trade.


----------



## MemphisX3

PrincessDiz said:


> Also yesterday was my birthday and the only one who messaged me was @PtahTek! I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.



I hit 35 sometime this month. Feels bad mayne.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pics or it didn't happen iirc


I do have pics and my ex from 10 years ago has way more videos than I am comfortable with him having  But you have a penis so no! I do not like penises this week.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WANT A HAND GUN.


----------



## BK38

Feeling hella/mad mello my West/East coast and in-between folks. This mood needs some company. God damn, I just want to make ppl feel good. Sending out my vibes, my tendrils of good will and loneliness... XX


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I WANT A HAND GUN.



Sub the "gun" for a job and you're on my level. Although I've never been a fan of handjobs. Eternally beating away girls' hands that try and work the shaft with the hands. All mouth, How much you can take, nah mean? Man, I'm loose


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm serious I hope I'm an asymptomatic carrier

everyone within 6 feet of me is an idiot and is going to die

I recovered quickly because I HAVE A GOOD IMMUNE SYSTEM

your nasty ass breeder father probably bought your mother for a pack of cigarettes and a hit of heroin, bad immune system, whore mother likely

and when you're on a respirator you will know you were wrong to come within 6 feet of me

I AM THE SPANISH FLU
I AM DEATH AND I AM DISEASE
HAIL SATAN

I am so angry I can't even

@madness00

this lockdown shit is causing me to become a lot angrier at random strangers than I normally am

is that normal do you think

I normally am a peaceful docile little lambchop and I'm turning out to be big bad wolf

that's what he said btw was when I get that look in my eye it's like a WOLF with the fuck instinct


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The meth cravings are fucking REAL today. Anyone ever feel that psychosomatic heat in your tongue and chest just fucking thinking about it?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> The meth cravings are fucking REAL today. Anyone ever feel that psychosomatic heat in your tongue and chest just fucking thinking about it?


I do not.

I think about that peaceful deep refreshing sleep from taking a benzo and I'm totes crying on the inside though.

Why don't you just smoke some weed?  It's healthy as shit.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> The meth cravings are fucking REAL today. Anyone ever feel that psychosomatic heat in your tongue and chest just fucking thinking about it?



My chest and my cock twinges a bit at the thought. Man, meth definitely produced some mind-explody orgasms.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> My chest and my cock twinges a bit at the thought. Man, meth definitely produced some mid-explody orgasms.


all my best orgasms are tripping imhe

ymmv

my cock twinges a bit when madness post sexy pics


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why don't you just smoke some weed?  It's healthy as shit.


I do not enjoy being high on weed. It makes me stupid and gives me anxiety. I'm a type A, I have to get shit done


BK38 said:


> My chest and my cock twinges a bit at the thought. Man, meth definitely produced some mind-explody orgasms.


Instantly dripping wet, just add meth


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 

he texted me today

with emojis

i think by the DEEP STATE KNOWLEDGE AGENT JOSE shared with me I can tell he wants the D

my heart is FLUTTERING because I need it


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> all my best orgasms are tripping imhe
> 
> ymmv
> 
> my cock twinges a bit when madness post sexy pics



I've never fucked on Psychedelics actually. Have on just about everything else though (FUCK YOU SSRIs).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I do not enjoy being high on weed. It makes me stupid and gives me anxiety. I'm a type A, I have to get shit done
> 
> Instantly dripping wet, just add meth


make yourself a big pot of coffee that shit is way better for you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> all my best orgasms are tripping imhe
> 
> ymmv
> 
> my cock twinges a bit when madness post sexy pics


@madness00 get this man a dick pic, STAT!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I've never fucked on Psychedelics actually. Have on just about everything else though (FUCK YOU SSRIs).


sex on...

2c-_
lsd
mushrooms
ketamine
do_

fucked on all of 'em

one of those is especially good I'LL NEVER TELL *giggles*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> make yourself a big pot of coffee that shit is way better for you


Solid advice my dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @madness00 get this man a dick pic, STAT!


I don't mind if it's soft @madness00 

it's nice to see hetero dicc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Solid advice my dude


what kind of COFFEE do you like?


----------



## Shady's Fox

Or come to Shady for some bomb Scooby

I swear

if she smokes 3g from my shit, she's gonna blackout


----------



## BK38




----------



## Captain.Heroin

all this sad radio music makes me want to cut myself

but that's ok because I pretty much am already at that feeling

CRINGEWORTHY

i'm so cringeworthy i would cover that with a thereminophone and my dick


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> what kind of COFFEE do you like?


STRONG. Columbian is nice. I enjoy 4 o'clock or Green Mountain Roasters. Also, Cuban and Israeli coffee are to die for!

Do you stir your coffee with your lovers dick


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> STRONG. Columbian is nice. I enjoy 4 o'clock or Green Mountain Roasters. Also, Cuban and Israeli coffee are to die for!
> 
> Do you stir your coffee with your lovers dick


+1 on strong here, I like it black

so no, I definitely don't (LOL BANNED FOR RACISM)

I like a nice medium roast.  Have never had Columbian I liked but then again I'm very picky and go for other countries (I'LL NEVER TELL).


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am hard as fuck

need to fuck so bad

please please please tell me he's gonna come over tonight PLZZZZ

i will rock his world


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I know I’m new here, but I’m starting to think you’re gay? That’s so cool if you are. I’ve never met a gay person before.
> 
> Sending love and big D’s your way.
> 
> —Wizard


yes very

I already have a very nice ass lined up tonight I just need to woo him over here with my @jose ribas da silva type mating calls


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @jose ribas da silva needs to hook up with my mom. He already said that I can call him Dad, and then he will leave me like the rest of them.



Hey Wizard, FUCK YOU. I haven't been throwing nearly enough abuse at your wannabe Harry potter ass lately. I'm going to fuck your daughter and smear my cum across her forehead ala Simba.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Hey Wizard, FUCK YOU. I haven't been throwing nearly enough abuse at your wannabe Harry potter ass lately. I'm going to fuck your daughter and smear my cum across her forehead ala Simba.


LMFAO

WAIT

WHAT


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just Naired my whole body and I feel like a slippery Dolphin in a wading pool


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re gonna have to buy her from me via dowry. Two goats and a burrow will work.



Goddamn that's a good deal. You have any other spawn? I could probably auction them off in Algeria for a pretty penny if you're interested.


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just Naired my whole body and I feel like a slippery Dolphin in a wading pool


hahahahahahahahaha, why do I love this so much?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> yes very
> 
> I already have a very nice ass lined up tonight I just need to woo him over here with my @jose ribas da silva type mating calls



Title of your porno: Dutifully Dicked Dudes


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Pinback



That's a cheap shot, you know I love Pinback. I will fuck you up you shitty wizard.


----------



## Mysterier

NO ONE USES THE PHONE ANYMORE


----------



## BK38

I NEED TO GO CLUBBING. FUCK YOU ALL YOU DEGENERATES.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Title of your porno: Dutifully Dicked Dudes



lol

this


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> @jose ribas da silva needs to hook up with my mom. He already said that I can call him Dad, and then he will leave me like the rest of them.



@The Wizard of the Creek, your observation was very opportune and I am glad that you have done it. I was speaking with your mother today and she agreed upon launching me as a Hollywood star. By the way, she is a wonderful lady, with all due respect, of course. We spent hours chatting and telling anecdotes to one another, it was a pleasure for me, she even told me some of your mischiefs, so effing elfish. So now I believe my green card is on the way, take the pigs off the trails as we say in Brazil, jose is arriving..

My baby don't worry, daddy is not leaving you, remember when I told you that I would be forever with you, taking care of you, even from the heaven if necessary. Daddy loves you, I am not leaving, I am going out to buy some cigarettes and I will be back soon, you can sleep, give me a hug, do you want to keep the lights on till I'm back?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to fuck so badly.  

I am probably just going to sleep after some chores and feel like shit because <LONELY>

sigh


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I have already said this here, but the randiness, the pleasure, the sex, everything is a passenger, only pain, I mean, only knowledge is eternal


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to fuck so badly.
> 
> I am probably just going to sleep after some chores and feel like shit because <LONELY>
> 
> sigh



Bitch, you play CS GO right? We gon play together soon. We will PM work this shit out and knife some bitches.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Bitch, you play CS GO right? We gon play together soon. We will PM work this shit out and knife some bitches.


I absolutely concur let's do this

I'll try to get my shit done soon so I can enjoy the rest of my night but I might tire myself with fuckin' chores


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I absolutely concur let's do this
> 
> I'll try to get my shit done soon so I can enjoy the rest of my night but I might tire myself with fuckin' chores



We're gonna play CS together at some point. This is some do or die shit. I suck, but you can carry me. I'ma make sure I can play and will slip you my shit via PM.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m so grateful for this post of yours. I heard from her today that you two have hit it off. It is an honor and a privilege that I may soon call you family. I already love you, and I just know that we will be best of friends!
> 
> Mom has so many plans for us, and I feel that from the limited amount of time that we have known each other, you will have her and my best interests in mind when we send you from Brazil to Ohio first class. As you know, the main house is yours until you get your bearings here in the states. I really like the picture of you that you sent us. You look remarkably like Wilmer Valderrama. Again, for anyone reading, this is @jose ribas da silva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so handsome, Dad!



this picture is not from that distant gay cousin that you have never met? 

there is a misunderstanding here


----------



## jose ribas da silva

this is my picture, painted by a former client to pay me some debts, you know


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

BK38 said:


>


Holy shit I'lll never forget the very first time i saw this video!!! I was in the 6th grade, sitting in my room watching TV. 
At 1:02 when she shakes her ass-my balls dropped at that exact moment and i knew that i was gonna be an "ass" guy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> this is my picture, painted by a former client to pay me some debts, you know


mmm gonna think about you hunting down some twinks and fucking them haha

fuck

i am gonna get so horny and need to fuck so bad

can't even jerk off


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> mmm gonna think about you hunting down some twinks and fucking them haha
> 
> fuck
> 
> i am gonna get so horny and need to fuck so bad
> 
> can't even jerk off



yeah man these needy twinks they like my beard, they want to be my little girls, they like to pass the lips through the hairs of my body and i like to watch their eyes when they are sucking me, because the most I watch the most they suck


----------



## jose ribas da silva

sometimes I have noticed that they like to be mistreated, feeling that they are my servants, submission excites..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Small things such as bring beers to me in a bar, rolling my joints, cleaning my house


----------



## mal3volent

jose ribas da silva said:


> yeah man these needy twinks they like my beard, they want to be my little girls, they like to pass the lips through the hairs of my body and i like to watch their eyes when they are sucking me, because the most I watch the most they suck



<---- dead


----------



## jose ribas da silva

this domination comes together with love, and during the sex a mix of sovereignty, supremacy and care


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> <---- dead


<---- hard

I need him here tonight I'm gonna blow my LOADDdddd






NEED FUCCCCk
I'm so losing it... I'm going to jerk off and shoot all over everywhere if I can't get some tonight


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jose ribas da silva said:


> sometimes I have noticed that they like to be mistreated, feeling that they are my servants, submission excites..


Can concurr.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

<---- WET

I need to cum so badly I swear if my fuck bud doesn't come over tonight I'm so moving on by the next day


----------



## Shady's Fox

@nznity 

whatcha doin shadowy one?


----------



## nznity

Shady's Fox said:


> @nznity
> 
> whatcha doin shadowy one?


Drinking some beer in really mild wds. Meh quarantine sucks but at least I'm clean xp


----------



## Shady's Fox

nznity said:


> Drinking some beer in really mild wds. Meh quarantine sucks but at least I'm clean xp



Hole like that. Nice, good to hear that. Sobriety it's hard but not impossible, it takes a bit of will. Mild wds? can I help with something?

other than that.. boredom you know, fuckin boredom this fuckin pretzel-19 got me worst than jail


----------



## Captain.Heroin

congrats nznity

i have some beers but don't even want to drink


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> congrats nznity
> 
> i have some beers but don't even want to drink



are you susceptible to peer pressure? You should drink. All the cool kids are.


----------



## Hylight

i hate alcohol. but i really shouldn't hate because alcohol is part of the universe also.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

FUCK EVERYTHING. DUCK EVER BEING. I WISH UPON AN ETERNAL STAR...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I skipped around to like 20 different spots, all fucking dope.

Added to playlist.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I skipped around to like 20 different spots, all fucking dope.


it's a pretty good one imo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah gunna start from the beginning and listen now.


----------



## Hylight

are you going to listen in june, will you be back !!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> are you going to listen in june, will you be back !!



I'll probably be back, but not on as often, sweet Hylight.

I'll think of you though and maybe convince myself to not get too, too high.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I'll probably be back, but not on as often, sweet Hylight.
> 
> I'll think of you though and maybe convince myself to not get too, too high.


please ! just most of the time, not always !!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> are you susceptible to peer pressure? You should drink. All the cool kids are.


I won't have a beer until I get my dick wet...

IT'S ALL I HAVE MAL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I won't have a beer until I get my dick wet...
> 
> IT'S ALL I HAVE MAL


pour beer on dick. you're welcome


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pour beer on dick. you're welcome


I think I can do that.... he likes the taste of beer too...

yea I have some plans tonight for sure lul


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

^ Classic song.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

D.O.N.E. done.  

I can enjoy food like a plebe now NOW i want FOOD mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> D.O.N.E. done.
> 
> I can enjoy food like a plebe now NOW i want FOOD mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



i have some ores brah


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> i have some ores brah



build more pylons.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Gold and platinum, the mountain shakes
Breedin' words that even deaf people replicates
My tongue is the sword, split the drum
The industry is a bench I come with a C4


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Shady's Fox

YOU CAN'T SHUT ME UP

SPIT IT

BUT WHEN AM GONNA DIE AM GONNA START ANOTHER LIFE


----------



## Shady's Fox

AM WRITTEN IN DA STARS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to eat my food alreadYYYYYyy

i need something to laugh at though

the sad feels are palpable 

sad dad probably was my only option and i gambled and lost again

i can deal with that... i can cope... _brb cry_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my fucking lord

i can't even

the beer consumption has begun and it's not enough yet

I'm gonna wait about 30 minutes and text him something smooth

fuck
me
in
my
brain


----------



## Xorkoth

CH you're as sex-obsessed as I was as a teenage virgin.  

Wanna be my girlfriend?



madness00 said:


> My chops are shit now but i was really good. When i was section leader we won a state wide championship that we've never won before.
> 
> And my teacher was pissed i didn't go to Berkeley college of music.
> 
> Yeah, i meant drum, lol.



Dude you don't need school for music, you either have it or you don't.  I'm thankful all the time that I went to school for computer science instead of music.  Because I didn't need a music degree to join a band or play music with anyone, but I did need one to get a good job coding.  If you want to drum, you can drum, no need for school. 



PrincessDiz said:


> Also yesterday was my birthday and the only one who messaged me was @PtahTek! I’m officially closer to 40 than 30 and it’s depressing.



Happy birthday!  I didn't know or else I would have said something.

Don't worry, I'm about to turn 37, it aint so bad.



LadyAlkaline said:


> The meth cravings are fucking REAL today. Anyone ever feel that psychosomatic heat in your tongue and chest just fucking thinking about it?



Mine too... so I did some, a few times, including like 20 minutes ago.  Gonna run out soon and not do any for a couple more years.  



LadyAlkaline said:


> I just Naired my whole body and I feel like a slippery Dolphin in a wading pool



I came



MidniteMedicineMan13 said:


> Holy shit I'lll never forget the very first time i saw this video!!! I was in the 6th grade, sitting in my room watching TV.
> At 1:02 when she shakes her ass-my balls dropped at that exact moment and i knew that i was gonna be an "ass" guy.



That reminds me of my little brother when he was 10... me and him and my dad were sitting in the living room, watching TV, and Christina Aguilera's _Genie in a Bottle_ music video came on.  We were all staring, and after she sang "I'm a genie in a bottle, you gotta rub me the right way", in a pause, my little bro looks at me and my dad and goes, man, I'd rub *her* the right way.

My dad and I about died.   



BK38 said:


> build more pylons.



Protoss-ass motherfucker.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> CH you're as sex-obsessed as I was as a teenage virgin.


THIS IS BECAUSE I'M NOT ON MY MEDS

I would have HEALTHY NORMAL appetite BUT IT'S NOT COOL MAN.  I want my MEDS.  

I'm going to fucking lose my mind it's going to be awful.


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> THIS IS BECAUSE I'M NOT ON MY MEDS
> 
> I would have HEALTHY NORMAL appetite BUT IT'S NOT COOL MAN.  I want my MEDS.
> 
> I'm going to fucking lose my mind it's going to be awful.


what meds are you on? i have a normal appetite lol


----------



## Specified

fuck this shit im buying 20 bottles of xanax next centrelink pay


----------



## Specified

need more xanax fuck if someone robbbed this house they would know exactly where the xnax is they would get em and i would honestly cry if they took them


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> I WANT A HAND GUN.


Aw yeah, meth and guns. Fantastic combo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> what meds are you on? i have a normal appetite lol


I AM NOT ON MEDICATION THIS IS THE PROBLEM


----------



## Specified

MemphisX3 said:


> Aw yeah, meth and guns. Fantastic combo.


I don't get violent on meth like in the ads but would probably use the gun if someone pissed me off


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> meth


lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he has NOT responded, am very distraught and will drink and eat food until my tears are gone


----------



## Specified

Yep, fucking drug dealers don't they want money?


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> he has NOT responded, am very distraught and will drink and eat food until my tears are gone



Until they're gone, you can use them as lube.  And/or fuck your food.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Yep, fucking drug dealers don't they want money?


omg seriously

y'all know I'm a manwhore

*I'm waiting to fuck*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Until they're gone, you can use them as lube.  And/or fuck your food.


Too depressed if not real thing and

porn, hand,

nothing

it's like rubbing my face against concrete

*ttytt my food is so greasy it's kind of like lube in my throat

like I'm deepthroating minced cock*


----------



## Specified

i'm depressed as well maybe time for more meth lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ttytt my food is so greasy it's kind of like lube in my throat

like I'm deepthroating minced cock


Specified said:


> i'm depressed as well maybe time for more meth lol


meth will cause depression too though you're gonna burn out dopamine vesicles

just chill on that shit it isn't the end all be all, man, can't let it wear the pants in the relationship


----------



## Specified

METH GIVES YOU BRAINS HOW WAS MY PRESC I KNOW YOU READ IT JUST LIKE YOU INVADE MY PRIVACY 24/7 YEAH WATCH ME WHEN I FINALLY TAKE A SHIT COS I DUNNO HOW LONG IVE BEEN CONSTIPATED FUCK WHAT'S WRONG WITH MY DIGESTIVE SYSTEM OR BOWEL SYSTEM. IS IT THE METH ? CAN'T BE COS I DONT TAKE IT EVERY DAY


----------



## Specified

AND JUST AS I WRITE THIS ALL EYEZ ON ME SAMPLE NAS COMES ON


----------



## Specified

nah chill with it........i was on fucking tv


----------



## Specified

and drank semen or something


----------



## Xorkoth

Specified said:


> and drank semen or something



Have  you been hanging out with CH again?


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> Have  you been hanging out with CH again?


IT'S NO JOKE THEY HAD A CUP i DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS SEMEN OR JUST SPIT BUT IT WAS ME, SOME OTHER GUY PROBABLY CH AND MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOUR


----------



## MsDiz

Xorkoth said:


> Happy birthday! I didn't know or else I would have said something.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm about to turn 37, it aint so bad.


Awh I was only playin I didn’t want to be reminded but it hit me yesterday I’m now 36! 36 like! God, I feel old, plus I went for a long run yesterday as it was such a nice day and I’ve strained my glute muscle! How do you even do that like! First time it’s ever happened and it’s basically my body saying you’re old as fuck now here’s an injury.


----------



## andyturbo

Hi.

How many other people are spending there coronavirus support supplement on methamphetamine and blackmarket benzodiazepines?

I fucking love this virus i can get an 8ball this week.


----------



## andyturbo

PrincessDiz said:


> Awh I was only playin I didn’t want to be reminded but it hit me yesterday I’m now 36! 36 like! God, I feel old, plus I went for a long run yesterday as it was such a nice day and I’ve strained my glute muscle! How do you even do that like! First time it’s ever happened and it’s basically my body saying you’re old as fuck now here’s an injury.



I still find you super attractive!


----------



## schizopath

Ok, while I was asleep I took more zyprexa. Why must I sleepwalk ffs.


----------



## Specified

Xorkoth said:


> Socializing... is that what they're calling it nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  My.  God, Becky.  Her butt is, liek, SO big.  She looks like of those, like *rapper's* girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom iirc





PrincessDiz said:


> Awh I was only playin I didn’t want to be reminded but it hit me yesterday I’m now 36! 36 like! God, I feel old, plus I went for a long run yesterday as it was such a nice day and I’ve strained my glute muscle! How do you even do that like! First time it’s ever happened and it’s basically my body saying you’re old as fuck now here’s an injury.


see proof that you were only playin in the this site is dodgy thread


----------



## Specified

andyturbo said:


> Hi.
> 
> How many other people are spending there coronavirus support supplement on methamphetamine and blackmarket benzodiazepines?
> 
> I fucking love this virus i can get an 8ball this week.


you were in on it too


----------



## Specified

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol


yeah, i know you really cant call it meth...........garbage more like it.....


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I've been a member for a while now but never really ventured into the abyss. 
Thought I had nothing to add, really. 

I am one of four siblings. Three bothers and me, the only girl. 
All addicted to heroin. All on either methadone or Bupe.
Had a fucked up childhood. I became a highly strung neurotic, depressed, anxiety ridden person. I never did hard drugs like my bros did though. 
Hi. I'm Quickfixgrrl x


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey,

That's pretty wild how you're all on heroin.

Did you use together?


----------



## schizopath

Not if youre on antipsychotics


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

madness00 said:


> Hey,
> 
> That's pretty wild how you're all on heroin.
> 
> Did you use together?



I'm not. They are.


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

@madness00 it's not wild. It's sad. I grew up with 3 bothers protecting me, I looked up to them. All 3 messed with the devil. Can't blame them. I turned out pretty fucking ordinary, too.. lol. The difference is I've had 2 children, moved out of home at 16 and got a job in children's services


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You're right it is sad.

By wild i meant like, what a coincidence.

I'm glad you're doing relatively well.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> i hate alcohol. but i really shouldn't hate because alcohol is part of the universe also.



i hate myself, I hate everyone, but I should not because people is a part of the universe also


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

madness00 said:


> You're right it is sad.
> 
> By wild i meant like, what a coincidence.
> 
> I'm glad you're doing relatively well.



All good. 
Yeah, 3 out 4 of us turned to heroin. 
I was more of a pill person 
We all went through the same shit.. we're all doing our best I guess.


----------



## schizopath

What if I really died during one of my accidents and this is just my descend to deeper realms of hell


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Mad that I cant smoke in my balcony anymore. I live in the uppest floor and now I gotta fucking walk down. AAAAAAAAAH. Well atleast I smoke less now.


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm not trolling. I'm honestly new to Bluelight... Just sharing what I do


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm honestly new to Bluelight... Just sharing what I do


trolling encouraged in Abyss imho iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

I do make some trolly content 


SaveMeme Generatormemegenerator.netYou Mad Bro Meme | Pauly D - You Mad Bro?
"></a>


----------



## JackoftheWood

Dammit even here I can't escape that tiktok shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Mad that I cant smoke in my balcony anymore. I live in the uppest floor and now I gotta fucking walk down. AAAAAAAAAH. Well atleast I smoke less now.


do some exercise bitch.


----------



## Coxenormous

If you laugh you lose


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> do some exercise bitch.


The only muscle I wanna train is the doggy style back muscles.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> The only muscle I wanna train is the doggy style back muscles.


----------



## Coxenormous

Fuck Nature


----------



## Coxenormous

:D


----------



## schizopath

Coxenormous said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> What if I really died during one of my accidents and this is just my descend to deeper realms of hell



I would be glad to carry you


----------



## schizopath

Bring Me The Horizon till I die!


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> I would be glad to carry you


Yes, I need a guide on my journeys in the underworld.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## jose ribas da silva

schizopath said:


> Yes, I need a guide on my journeys in the underworld.



I can guide you, it will cost you a fee but that's how the hell works baby


----------



## schizopath

Dont fear Im a sharer anyways


----------



## Specified

Coxenormous said:


> :D


hahahah classic


----------



## Coxenormous

Full Song:


----------



## Coxenormous

schizopath said:


> Bring Me The Horizon till I die!


----------



## Specified

jose ribas da silva said:


> I can guide you, it will cost you a fee but that's how the hell works baby


meh


----------



## Specified




----------



## schizopath

On ketamine few weeks ago it felt like my consciousness was located on my knees


----------



## Specified

Fuck K


----------



## schizopath

I remember when we were learning math in the first grade and I could calculate some of the harder shit backwards


----------



## Coxenormous

Who's better?


----------



## schizopath

Classic Finnish sketch


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm honestly new to Bluelight... Just sharing what I do


@FuneralFather yall gonna do a collaboration or yall gonna have a Diddy and Tupac showdown

So are you a rapper or singer, producer? You are dropping all this stuff idk what is going on


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## schizopath

Soooo, as of now I can no longer do illegal stimulants. Only opiates, coke and gabapentin.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Soooo, as of now I can no longer do illegal stimulants. Only opiates, coke and gabapentin.


Coke is legal?


----------



## schizopath

Its legal for me. I should have typed "excluding coke" but couldnt be bothered.


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> @FuneralFather yall gonna do a collaboration or yall gonna have a Diddy and Tupac showdown
> 
> So are you a rapper or singer, producer? You are dropping all this stuff idk what is going on


I just edit shit... I mean I can karaoke all day tho m8


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Oh My.....


----------



## Coxenormous

Get back in dez' woods!


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


>



you really should have blackmailed some more dick pics out of these guys before you gave them this lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> you really should have blackmailed some more dick pics out of these guys before you gave them this lol


Hahahaha  that is not me, I wish my titties turned up like that  she is cuuute af


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


>


Oh you're actually a bit cute. Your avatar makes you look like you're 14.


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> you really should have blackmailed some more dick pics out of these guys before you gave them this lol


No way......that's not what I think IT is is IT


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hahahaha  that is not me, I wish my titties turned up like that  she is cuuute af



haha hmmm yeah she could put an eye out with those

I think schizo likes ones that sag a bit so don't give up hope on the D


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> you really should have blackmailed some more dick pics out of these guys before you gave them this lol


I need all cocks to my inbox for their quarterly inspection


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> haha hmmm yeah she could put an eye out with those
> 
> I think schizo likes ones that sag a bit so don't give up hope on the D


My titties don't sag


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> My titties don't sag



pay no attention to me I have no clue how to talk about tits


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> I think schizo likes ones that sag a bit so don't give up hope on the D


35-45 is the sweet spot


----------



## Coxenormous

I got over 100 of these videos lmao #SortaHasALife


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I got over 100 of these videos lmao #SortaHasALife


At least you have a hobby


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Anyone else's tools disabled or did the site just hate my fancy colors?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fu**in' degenerates.
I am not disgusted with the day.
Woke up to the joy of burying three new kittens as the 6-7 mo old mama didn't know to keep em warm last night and we hypothermic by the time I saw them. Thought I had one revived with a heat-pad but it eventually passed.
What a great start to a sick morning.
Drank some milk and some alprazolam so things are starting to feel a bit more evened out.
Husbands ass and dick sucking
ptah


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> Fu**in' degenerates.
> I am not disgusted with the day.
> Woke up to the joy of burying three new kittens as the 6-7 mo old mama didn't know to keep em warm last night and we hypothermic by the time I saw them. Thought I had one revived with a heat-pad but it eventually passed.
> What a great start to a sick morning.
> Drank some milk and some alprazolam so things are starting to feel a bit more evened out.
> Husbands ass and dick sucking
> ptah


I am so sorry honey


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> Anyone else's tools disabled or did the site just hate my fancy colors?



try clicking that orange gear looking thing


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> Anyone else's tools disabled


push the yellow gear, love


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh you're actually a bit cute. Your avatar makes you look like you're 14.


I was Mr. StealYoBitch back in school.... Still am. Everyone flirts with me lol 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_Xwm-hj_wT/


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> try clicking that orange gear looking thing





PtahTek said:


> push the yellow gear, love


Thanks guys

@PtahTek if you need someone to bottle feed kittens, I am available


----------



## Coxenormous

PtahTek said:


> Fu**in' degenerates.
> I am not disgusted with the day.
> Woke up to the joy of burying three new kittens as the 6-7 mo old mama didn't know to keep em warm last night and we hypothermic by the time I saw them. Thought I had one revived with a heat-pad but it eventually passed.
> What a great start to a sick morning.
> Drank some milk and some alprazolam so things are starting to feel a bit more evened out.
> Husbands ass and dick sucking
> ptah


----------



## schizopath

Lady Alkaline you should definitely post your tits on the nudie thread. I need some new material.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

LadyAlkaline said:


> if you need someone to bottle feed kittens, I am available


No, thanks. Greatful for the offer and we are not far from each other but they have been buried, alas. Maybe next time....
I do have exp with nursing... Budah. First and probably not the last.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Lady Alkaline you should definitely post your tits on the nudie thread. I need some new material.


I did you saw them


----------



## Coxenormous

(Ik i'm getting annoying with these videos, I make em everyday to relieve stress) Sometimes being Evil is fun! Especially when it actually touches some people. (Just Acting)


----------



## schizopath

Last year? Yeah they looked good thats why Im asking you to post them.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Re


PtahTek said:


> No, thanks. Greatful for the offer and we are not far from each other but they have been buried, alas. Maybe next time....
> I do have exp with nursing... Budah. First and probably not the last.


Rest in peace little kitties


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coxenormous said:


> (Ik i'm getting annoying with these videos, I make em everyday to relieve stress)


Bro do yo do....
Stress from what may I ask? General?
There are _many _places to post videos on BL. Maybe start a thread regarding self-productions? I like em as it seems to relive some of _my _stress. lol
Best of life to ya,
Ptah


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> No, thanks. Greatful for the offer and we are not far from each other but they have been buried, alas. Maybe next time....
> I do have exp with nursing... Budah. First and probably not the last.


Awh I’m so sorry they died. I foster bottle babies and some just don’t make it and it’s so sad. Sending love to you


----------



## Coxenormous

PtahTek said:


> Bro do yo do....
> Stress from what may I ask? General?
> There are _many _places to post videos on BL. Maybe start a thread regarding self-productions? I like em as it seems to relive some of _my _stress. lol
> Best of life to ya,
> Ptah


Meh, Personal issues reguarding an Ex whom completely fucked my life up. I'm not going to get deep with it now, but some females are... oof...


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Specified

PrincessDiz said:


> Awh I’m so sorry they died. I foster bottle babies and some just don’t make it and it’s so sad. Sending love to you ❤


oh yeah lol


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

I send this to all my enemies out there >




Actual Song:


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Anyone else's tools disabled or did the site just hate my fancy colors?


mines been gone for about a month.  had 2 lern kode and shit.


----------



## Coxenormous

Song is dope as hell yo!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> HUMAN BLOOD!
> I WANT your’s


----------



## Coxenormous

*BEST DEATHCORE:*















_*ENJOY!*_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@andyturbo 
@mal3volent 
@BK38 
@madness00 

...I did it this time...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> @andyturbo
> @mal3volent
> @BK38
> @madness00
> 
> ...I did it this time...


what exactly did you do? call a lawyer stuff?


----------



## MsDiz

Finally caved and installed a security camera at my front door. Fuck it’s amazing to think I can just be sitting peeing and tell someone at the door to piss off. Also, reading some Satanic bible verses to the Mormons without having to get up from the sofa. This shall be brilliant.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> what exactly did you do?


The words are lost on me.  

I need to verbally work this out with someone and am going to go crazy in lieu of human contact.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> mines been gone for about a month.  had 2 lern kode and shit.


Press the orange wheel


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

something to consider b4 u take those marriage vows iirc imho


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME*

*TO *

_*SMASH*_ OR *PASS

The object of the game is simple:

WOULD YOU SMASH THAT ASS

OR PASS ON THAT ASS

WINNER GETS TO SUCK @Captain.Heroin OFF AFTER A NICE BUFFET MEAL AT THE VERY UPSCALE **GOLDEN CORRAL*

*CONSIDER YOUR ANSWERS CAREFULLY FOLKS*

*WE WILL RELEASE THE PIECE (OF ASS)*
*EVERY 45 MINUTES*





VS





_You can only choose one_​


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> *WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME*
> 
> *TO *
> 
> _*SMASH*_ OR *PASS
> 
> The object of the game is simple:
> 
> WOULD YOU SMASH THAT ASS
> 
> OR PASS ON THAT ASS
> 
> WINNER GETS TO SUCK @Captain.Heroin OFF AFTER A NICE BUFFET MEAL AT THE VERY UPSCALE **GOLDEN CORRAL*
> 
> *CONSIDER YOUR ANSWERS CAREFULLY FOLKS*
> 
> *WE WILL RELEASE THE PIECE (OF ASS)*
> *EVERY 45 MINUTES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You can only choose one_​


smash both. no desire to suck dick tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> *WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME*
> 
> *TO *
> 
> _*SMASH*_ OR *PASS
> 
> The object of the game is simple:
> 
> WOULD YOU SMASH THAT ASS
> 
> OR PASS ON THAT ASS
> 
> WINNER GETS TO SUCK @Captain.Heroin OFF AFTER A NICE BUFFET MEAL AT THE VERY UPSCALE **GOLDEN CORRAL*
> 
> *CONSIDER YOUR ANSWERS CAREFULLY FOLKS*
> 
> *WE WILL RELEASE THE PIECE (OF ASS)*
> *EVERY 45 MINUTES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You can only choose one_​


SMASH NONE

corona lockdown means I sext them both due to social distancing


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> SMASH NONE
> 
> corona lockdown means I sext them both due to social distancing


You lose. You're still welcome to suck your own dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> You lose. You're still welcome to suck your own dick


I can lick the tip..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can lick the tip..


Raunchy


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Any chance that I can have something to drink?
Any chance that I can have something to dream?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> SMASH NONE
> 
> corona lockdown means I sext them both due to social distancing


liar


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


>



we can iron some clothes using the body of this guy on the album cover as a base


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> we can iron some clothes using the body of this guy on the album cover as a base



I was like that in a point of my life, eating cocaine from morning to night, this kind of cocaine-shaped body may be sexy for some people, not for me I was like a big ghost


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @andyturbo
> @mal3volent
> @BK38
> @madness00
> 
> ...I did it this time...



Vhat did you do?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Now I am back in the saddle, again with my south american drug dealer-shaped body


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Vhat did you do?


I out performed myself as a lover so thoroughly even @jose ribas da silva would be proud of me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Now I am back in the saddle, again with my south american drug dealer-shaped body


JOSE

you might be
THE ONLY MAN ON EARTH
to believe me

I have an IRL friend but have yet to TL;DR them with the details..


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> @FuneralFather yall gonna do a collaboration or yall gonna have a Diddy and Tupac showdown
> 
> So are you a rapper or singer, producer? You are dropping all this stuff idk what is going on


I like his edit but the original artists are zillakami and sosmula lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I was in Brazil I would be crying on @jose ribas da silva 's shoulder drinking beer and hunting for twinks


----------



## Jabberwocky

Coxenormous said:


>


I like this though


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hahahaha  that is not me, I wish my titties turned up like that  she is cuuute af


Lol, I can’t lie I’ve been wanting to see yours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

part of me thinks Lady is really ZopBandit on heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT WE DO THE MOST TESTING?






*i don't know ASK CHINA*
sluts asking all the dumb questions without objective answers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AMERICANS are DYING

tiniest violin for 9/11






NEVAR4get


...TO SALT THE WATER BEFORE BOILING THE RICE!

and we're going to war on IRAQ, IRAN, DPRK AND CHINA!






yes on the iraq war






yes on the iraq war






NO on the IRAQ war

WE NEED THEM TO FIGHT THE RUSSIANS

rip hitler


----------



## Specified

PrincessDiz said:


> Finally caved and installed a security camera at my front door. Fuck it’s amazing to think I can just be sitting peeing and tell someone at the door to piss off. Also, reading some Satanic bible verses to the Mormons without having to get up from the sofa. This shall be brilliant.


Oh yeah lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOCKDOWN LIBERAL LOGIC

Democrats belive in your RIGHT TO AN ABORTION!!! :D

but due to CORONA VIRUS sorry honey you're going to have that baby, should have learned how to squeeze your legs together

REPUBLICANS WANT THE SOCIETY TO REOPEN, WANT MY GUN RIGHTS, THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES

I don't have to go back in time to vote for Hitler, he was here all along...






I VOTE DEMONCRAT
I believe in the right to OBESITY and DYING AT HOME WITH UNIVERSAL BASIC INCOME!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

my friend said getting worked up is bad for my immune system

THE HATRED
KEEPS ME
YOUNG
SEXY
ALIVE
*satan wants me to hate*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

COMPLAINS THAT DJT IS RACIST AGAINST ME AS A JOURNALIST
COMPLAINS THAT AMERICANS ARE DYING
no complaints when DJT dies though

*finger gun blows*


----------



## Specified

Yeah lick the tip.....I love it when they spit on my dick it's so damn hot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> JOSE
> 
> you might be
> THE ONLY MAN ON EARTH
> to believe me
> 
> I have an IRL friend but have yet to TL;DR them with the details..


plz such a cock and get this over. there is pussy everywhere in Illinois.  stop blaming covid19 and get some


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> part of me thinks Lady is really ZopBandit on heroin


Funny you say that, Zop was the first person I really talked to here on BL, and we share the same love for southern sludge. He even knew my obscure favorite band. Much love for Zop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Funny you say that, Zop was the first person I really talked to here on BL, and we share the same love for southern sludge. He even knew my obscure favorite band. Much love for Zop


CONTINUED MANUFACTURED PRO-ZOP EVIDENCE

doggos are suspicious


----------



## Captain.Heroin

zop is cool though and I worry if he's alive

fentanyl etc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Funny you say that, Zop was the first person I really talked to here on BL, and we share the same love for southern sludge. He even knew my obscure favorite band. Much love for Zop


what ur band girl?


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> Yeah lick the tip.....I love it when they spit on my dick it's so damn hot


Damnnnn


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> what ur band girl?


Acid Bath 

I worry about Zop also.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Acid Bath
> 
> I worry about Zop also.


nice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Acid Bath
> 
> I worry about Zop also.


YOU MIGHT LIKE...









						Heroin, by Bongripper
					

12 track album




					bongripper.bandcamp.com


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If you don't know that album you're doing the entire southeast USA a disservice.


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> If you don't know that album you're doing the entire southeast USA a disservice.


I don't know that album but I will sure af check it out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I don't know that album but I will sure af check it out


it is 

so dope

I like to trip and put that shit on






and






Dot [.]'s original EP is not online but is SOOoOOoo good


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OPEN THE GUN STORES
END THE LOCKDOWN
THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES
I WANT *OUT*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> OPEN THE GUN STORES
> END THE LOCKDOWN
> THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES
> I WANT *OUT*


don't need a gun store to get a gun iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> don't need a gun store to get a gun iirc


I think I am going to die this year

and I think it already happened

i am corpse


----------



## Shady's Fox

CLOTHES THROWN ON THE GROUND'

I CRACK THE DOOR EASILY

I HEAR NOISES FROM BEDROOM

I WAS WORRIN ABOUT HER

THEY HAD SEX IN MY ROOM ON MY BED WITH MY MUSIC TURNED ON


----------



## Captain.Heroin

alcohol every second I wake up

loving it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> THEY HAD SEX IN MY ROOM ON MY BED WITH MY MUSIC TURNED ON


...you were there...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I am going to die this year
> 
> and I think it already happened
> 
> i am corpse


everything must die. wuts ur point?


----------



## Shady's Fox

a geometrical basketball


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> everything must die. wuts ur point?


if it must it already has
we are just again









						Mikhail Lezin - Formalism (2010) : Mikhail Lezin : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

******************************************** ******************************************** Mikhail Lezin - Formalism...



					archive.org
				




I have been here before... I will always be here, looking at the dirt, knowing exactly where I belong...


----------



## Shady's Fox

*SHE'S CALLIN YOU*

DON'T YOU ANSWER HER

SHE'S SO CRAZY

STFU I CAN'T FOCUS

fuck 

it was good

i enjoyed

me too

you leave me alone..

you give me money

you ashamed?

you are a jerk

I DON'T WANT UR MONEY

TAKE IT

am gonna leave it here

oki kissy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> if it must it already has
> we are just again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhail Lezin - Formalism (2010) : Mikhail Lezin : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> ******************************************** ******************************************** Mikhail Lezin - Formalism...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been here before... I fear I will always be here, looking at the dirt, knowing exactly where I belong...


so deep


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> it is
> 
> so dope
> 
> I like to trip and put that shit on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot [.]'s original EP is not online but is SOOoOOoo good


" load bongs not bombs "


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sewerslide.666mg said:


> " load bongs not bombs "


we are FIGHTING THE WAR on the CHINA VIRUS

more Americans dead since VIETNAM, MAN...

whether or not you know it you are a patriotic soldier in the war on CHINA

the peace is worse than war, the cure worse than the disease... life worse than death... and the people who have turned their backs on life itself are winning!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> we are FIGHTING THE WAR on the CHINA VIRUS
> 
> more Americans dead since VIETNAM, MAN...
> 
> whether or not you know it you are a patriotic soldier in the war on CHINA


1 ssbn will cover China


----------



## Captain.Heroin

no 2nd amendment rights 
$1200 check
shattered economy
manufactured outcome of failed trade deal with china
all of trump's promises become true
"ASK CHINA"
ragequit
re-election


----------



## Captain.Heroin

but the dumb southerners already sit at home getting fat on the sofa all day so they're being reinforced for their shitty loser behavior

and the rest of us are reverting back to the inversion of life itself to fight the war on CHINA

CHINA

CHINA

mal knows the kind i'm talkin about - MAL WE NEED 2 RESCUE U

you are too good for the MAGA bros LET ME RESCUE U BB 

at least 1200 goes by farther in the south

rip america

I LIVE IN CHINA

every day I wake up I pray for a world without CHINA

but I live in CHINA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MEMES MADE, MEMES KEPT!






i love how the dems took a page out of the MAGA playbook and chose a racist accused sex offender instead of Sanders... yeah we're FUCCed

[war on CHINA]


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> MEMES MADE, MEMES KEPT!


not a big fan of Trump.  voted for him, lesser of 2 evil thing. i think the guy is handling covid19 pretty well. fuck the left. showed they true colors during covid19.  socialism is the goal.  stay at home, be safe and get a free check in the mail. fuck that and them imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

welcome to the depths of hell


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> not a big fan of Trump.  voted for him, lesser of 2 evil thing. i think the guy is handling covid19 pretty well. fuck the left. showed they true colors during covid19.  socialism is the goal.  stay at home, be safe and get a free check in the mail. fuck that and them imho


I guess if I'm going to get raped I choose the one with a smaller DICC?

Sorry I'm a MURRKAN so I fight back by VOTING FOR WAR ON CHINA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All I'm saying is I'm not a cheap date they want to make me stay home they need to come up with at least $100 a night this $1200 bullshit is not going to cut it I HAVE BILLS I gotta DO MY NAILS


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I guess if I'm going to get raped I choose the one with a smaller DICC?
> 
> Sorry I'm a MURRKAN so I fight back by VOTING FOR WAR ON CHINA


get some cum in your stomach and get ur head right or get ur meds


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> get some cum in your stomach and get ur head right or get ur meds


I've been drinking a lot

totes respect your choice to vote for TRUMP

he WILL get re-elected, hedge your bets etc.

Sorry if I'm all over the place, this lockdown thing is not good for my mental health.

if it's any consolation everyone else is already sick of me too and so am I

due to the lockdown and covid scare I can't get meds (BENZOS) like *SNAP* so it's kind of mental health in garbage right now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

don't know how ur a mod.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i been around awhile and respect your old posts, micorsreens for example. wtf dude?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> don't know how ur a mod.



I'm not moderating TL and we have a full vibrant staff to keep me tasered when I go to Kevin Spacey a guy at the bar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wtf dude?


A lot of bad shit happened like a bucket of deaths and then personal illnesses and the lockdown...

I was a little shit re: OD SOCIAL memphis can tell you all about it I'm sure but he has better things to do like roll blunts with full figured dark skinned babes


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm not moderating TL and we have a full vibrant staff to keep me tasered when I go to Kevin Spacey a guy at the bar.


tl is tl, but most of your posts r about lust? ain't that hard to get laid???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


>


pls stop spamming and contribute


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> most of your posts r about lust


wanting the drug doesn't mean you still don't want it as you're doing it

desire and satisfaction rarely overlap when nucleus accumbens overload imminent

that feel when they bring the check


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> pls stop spamming and contribute


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> wanting the drug doesn't mean you still don't want it as you're doing it
> 
> desire and satisfaction rarely overlap when nucleus accumbens overload imminent
> 
> that feel when they bring the check


grow up and no crybabies iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

call 1 of the many married dudes you been fucking to death?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> grow up and no crybabies iirc


ghost why don't you talk about some of the bitches you fuck then

get WAR ON CHINA VIRUS out of my head


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> call 1 of the many married dudes you been fucking to death?


you can't just call a married dude he might be out at the farmer's market with wifey...

PLS refer to your BAD DAD manual Ch. 7:  Bad Dads in a Sad Dad World


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> ghost why don't you talk about some of the bitches you fuck then
> 
> get WAR ON CHINA VIRUS out of my head


y? what purpose?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can't just call a married dude he might be out at the farmer's market with wifey...
> 
> PLS refer to your BAD DAD manual Ch. 7:  Bad Dads in a Sad Dad World


lockdown.  pretty sure at home


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> lockdown.  pretty sure at home


farmers markets still open here btw






CA has conservatives too


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Since the gyms are closed, I have downloaded an app to help me with my training at home

I am happy to say to you, folks, that it has passed 14 days and I am still ignoring its notifications


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Since the gyms are closed, I have downloaded an app to help me with me training at home
> 
> I am happy to say to you, folks, that it has passed 14 days and I am still ignoring its notifications


jose all you need to do:

squats
push ups
FUCK

and that will get most of your muscle groups

STRETCH
walk

and you're good unless you need cardio


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Another interesting conclusion that I have reached today is related to the nefarious consequences of the fight between Mike Tyson and evander holyfield 

I mean, how holyfield will wear mask with that injury in the ear, man, that's cruel, it is exposing him to covid 19


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PSALM 23

The LORD is my heroin...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> farmers markets still open here btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA has conservatives too


my gay uncle loved farmers markets.  hit the streets soldier.  wtf?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> my gay uncle loved farmers markets.  hit the streets soldier.  wtf?


the DEEP STATE is out, man






I wouldn't walk on the blvd until lights down if you FEEL ME

early in the lockdown they were largely not there and it was great and you could do whatever and you would see white women drunk driving mini vans 2 AM on the road cutting you off not aware you even exist... it was great.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin idk if you noticed, but @Coxenormous is fine af. Too bad I'm a lesbian again


----------



## jose ribas da silva

do you know why we are living this current chaos?

Because the universe has no sense of direction whatsoever and isn't going anywhere particular

FUCK UNIVERSE, GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## Captain.Heroin

can succ my dicc

no thx


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> do you know why we are living this current chaos?
> 
> Because the universe has no sense of direction whatsoever and isn't going anywhere particular
> 
> FUCK UNIVERSE, GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER


there is no inherent meaning in the universe

it is chaotic, random, unfair... life is hard, it is suffering... with brief respites of nirvana

some of us get better at reaching that than others

most of us got it pretty good ime

except maybe EG

i want to start a gofundme to get him his monster energy drinks


----------



## Mysterier

The Great Rishees recognize you as the Universe. Their dick-dangling rodeos placate the starved masses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am getting a space ship from CAPTAIN KATHERINE JANEWAY (anyone worthwhile in life is or was a cpt)

and WE ARE GTFOing out of this dead planet

@jose ribas da silva
@madness00
@mal3volent
@BK38
@Zopiclone bandit
@andyturbo
@soundsystem00

PACK YOUR THINGS we are LEAVING NOW DOGGOS


----------



## Mysterier

I love Captain Janeway! Take me, too, you bitch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> i am getting a space ship from CAPTAIN KATHERINE JANEWAY (anyone worthwhile in life is or was a cpt)
> 
> and WE ARE GTFOing out of this dead planet
> 
> @jose ribas da silva
> @madness00
> @mal3volent
> @BK38
> @Zopiclone bandit
> @andyturbo
> @soundsystem00
> 
> PACK YOUR THINGS we are LEAVING NOW DOGGOS


+ @Mysterier


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We are going to go fight SPECIES 8472






SPECIES 8472 was created in a VIRUS LAB in WUHAN, CHINA

THE CHINESE GOVERNMENT IMPORTED SPECIES 8472 FROM AN ALTERNATE DIMENSION FOR VIRUS WARFARE TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENTS

...  IT BACKFIRED ...


----------



## Mysterier

Is this a Star Trek/X-Files mashup? Because, if so, I'm all the way fucking in.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> the DEEP STATE is out, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't walk on the blvd until lights down if you FEEL ME
> 
> early in the lockdown they were largely not there and it was great and you could do whatever and you would see white women drunk driving mini vans 2 AM on the road cutting you off not aware you even exist... it was great.


plz just go get laid. honestly it's like watching a crackheads search the carpet bro. quit bitching


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Is this a Star Trek/X-Files mashup? Because, if so, I'm all the way fucking in.


no SPECIES 8472 IS FROM STAR TREK VOYAGER bro



I LOVE XFILES BUT THIS IS NOT INFILTRATING MY STAR TREK ESCAPE PLANET EARTH NOW FANTASY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> plz just go get laid. honestly it's like watching a crackheads search the carpet bro. quit bitching


+1 trillion


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> no SPECIES 8472 IS FROM STAR TREK VOYAGER bro
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE XFILES BUT THIS IS NOT INFILTRATING MY STAR TREK ESCAPE PLANET EARTH NOW FANTASY



Ah, I see. I've yet to finish Voyager. Soon, perhaps.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1 trillion


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Ah, I see. I've yet to finish Voyager. Soon, perhaps.


BEST
STAR TREK
EVER

watch now

totally an amazing story arc, beginning to end

10/10 would watch again


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> BEST
> STAR TREK
> EVER
> 
> watch now
> 
> totally an amazing story arc, beginning to end
> 
> 10/10 would watch again



I'm on the second season! After many, many, many viewings of TOS and TNG, I decided to finally work my through Voyager and DS9.

10/10 would freebase colloidal silver to them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> I'm on the second season! After many, many, many viewings of TOS and TNG, I decided to finally work my through Voyager and DS9.
> 
> 10/10 would freebase colloidal silver to them.


I'm feeling like I need to give up THE CHINA VIRUS is winning

peripheral vision fading

need to get to MEDICAL BAY

the best doctor is a virtual one

*you cannot trust the humanoid doctors they are worse than the whores*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

just add peanut butter and honey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> just add peanut butter and honey


my friend shared a delicious slice of banana bread w/ me he has been doing the lockdown thing, i saw him once he is still fine THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES

and the bread was so good

<-- too poor for food

I'm taking a note from GHOST and it says GO FUCC so I'll probably go talk and PLUR with my BANANA BREAD instead of ya'll cuz ghost needs some nods or somethin'


----------



## andyturbo

Captain.Heroin said:


> The words are lost on me.
> 
> I need to verbally work this out with someone and am going to go crazy in lieu of human contact.


BROO WHAT DID YOU DO?
YOU DID IT BUT?!
CAPTAAAIIIINNNN


----------



## andyturbo

Hylight said:


> just add peanut butter and honey



I love you so much Hylight!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

andyturbo said:


> BROO WHAT DID YOU DO?
> YOU DID IT BUT?!
> CAPTAAAIIIINNNN


semi deets sent

THE WHOLE STORY ain't being shared with BK38 that easy

PERHAPS ANDYYYYY can get it out of me


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> semi deets sent
> 
> THE WHOLE STORY ain't being shared with BK38 that easy
> 
> PERHAPS ANDYYYYY can get it out of me


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cap cap come tell maddy what's up in those tight pants.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just got off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Cap cap come tell maddy what's up in those tight pants.


Ask andy to cc you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I just got off.


the price we pay for kratom abuse iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Or you can just invite me but alright i messaged him.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> the price we pay for kratom abuse iirc



Send another good hard rock album. Nothing too screamy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Send another good hard rock album. Nothing too screamy.


lemme drink about it. u like other?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Other? I liked stoned jesus you posted last night. Take your time i just got off train not even on bus to go home yet.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Other? I liked stoned jesus you posted last night. Take your time i just got off train not even on bus to go home yet.


that's what i meant stoned jesus. I'll get you something bro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@madness00


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Eyy guys just started a Zoom account. I thought we could have a virtual get together tonight if any of you wanna join? Want me to post the invite link?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Please im lonely lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Please im lonely lol


you have to post in the nudie thread b4 any1 will answer. site rules


----------



## on.my.way🌿

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you have to post in the nudie thread b4 any1 will answer. site rules



lool


----------



## on.my.way🌿

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you have to post in the nudie thread b4 any1 will answer. site rules



I thought the prospect of wathcing a swedish girl in cam was enough to get people going cmon now guys I want some drinking and smoking company


----------



## 6am-64-14m

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Eyy guys just started a Zoom account.


wtf is zoom?
if possible pm me the link


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @madness00



I guess my bus ride is just about 9 minutes, more or less. Best bus ride evar!

Adding to list. Reminds me of guitar hero 2 (jordan).


----------



## 6am-64-14m

what about discord?


----------



## on.my.way🌿

PtahTek said:


> wtf is zoom?
> if possible pm me the link



A video conference thingy. Just dowloaded zoom can't bother with discord lol. I can pm you the link but im the only one in the chatroom and i kinda have no idea howto use this soo lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I thought the prospect of wathcing a swedish girl in cam was enough to get people going cmon now guys I want some drinking and smoking company


no. put it here


----------



## on.my.way🌿

https://us04web.zoom.us/j/78998246749?pwd=bFlmVXl4WkgwV1FpTWFUUk5sdU9Cdz09https://us04web.zoom.us/j/78998246749?pwd=bFlmVXl4WkgwV1FpTWFUUk5sdU9Cdz09


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Cant


on.my.way🌿 said:


> have no idea howto use this


Gonna take a sec to get it active... hold, please. 
Hahah


----------



## 6am-64-14m

cannot get email confirmation....
three tries


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> https://us04web.zoom.us/j/78998246749?pwd=bFlmVXl4WkgwV1FpTWFUUk5sdU9Cdz09https://us04web.zoom.us/j/78998246749?pwd=bFlmVXl4WkgwV1FpTWFUUk5sdU9Cdz09


bluelight.org is a trusted site. put it here


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i got an account and i say she ain't that hot. nudie thread or stfu.........


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

If she has a nice ass, it's all over though.

IMO.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> If she has a nice ass, it's all over though.
> 
> IMO.


dude I'm tryin get her to post


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know. Even if she's busted, a nice ass would make up for it and she'd get a lot more "Zoom"s.

I might even join one day. Hell, even better, @BK38 might even join.

Panties would get _soaked_.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> I know. Even if she's busted, a nice ass would make up for it and she'd get a lot more "Zoom"s.
> 
> I might even join one day. Hell, even better, @BK38 might even join.
> 
> Panties would get _soaked_.


word. it's all about advertising


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I know. Even if she's busted, a nice ass would make up for it and she'd get a lot more "Zoom"s.
> 
> I might even join one day. Hell, even better, @BK38 might even join.
> 
> Panties would get _soaked_.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am going to make a zoom group as well, to show you my trained monkeys simulating sexual movements in the air, Brazil is not Sweden, we have true Nature here, we have an infestation of anteaters everywhere, I have one with me, they are wonderful because its name is anteater so that it eats ants and ants eat weed plants..


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> it eats ants and ants eat weed plants..



we need to use nature against nature, it is called biological control


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ya'll mfs need to get on zoom... we got three and loking for more participants. Click on link that may be provided on.my.way
easy and no install
just wait for the acceptance and do whatever... no nudes to start with lolol


----------



## jose ribas da silva

PtahTek said:


> ya'll mfs need to get on zoom... we got three and loking for more participants. Click on link that may be provided on.my.way
> easy and no install
> just wait for the acceptance and do whatever... no nudes to start with lolol



I cannot show my face


----------



## 6am-64-14m

run the exec and join the convo


----------



## jose ribas da silva

PtahTek said:


> https://us04web.zoom.us/j/78998246749?pwd=bFlmVXl4WkgwV1FpTWFUUk5sdU9Cdz09
> 
> run the exec and join the convo



don't get me wrong but is my nose you know, I don't like it, it is ugly, specially in video


----------



## 6am-64-14m

jose ribas da silva said:


> I cannot show my face


choose audio only


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pantry taem


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> choose audio only


Hmmm


----------



## mal3volent

Coxenormous said:


> I was Mr. StealYoBitch



more like Mr.StillMyBitch


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> more like Mr.StillMyBitch


Hey he's got my feathers ruffled

Yo

@Coxenormous 

Bring yo fine ass back here


----------



## Xorkoth

PrincessDiz said:


> Awh I was only playin I didn’t want to be reminded but it hit me yesterday I’m now 36! 36 like! God, I feel old, plus I went for a long run yesterday as it was such a nice day and I’ve strained my glute muscle! How do you even do that like! First time it’s ever happened and it’s basically my body saying you’re old as fuck now here’s an injury.



I would totally massage your poor, sweet glute.  You look great, you must have good genes, I occasionally creep on old high school acquaintances and some of them look so busted and old, it's crazy.



schizopath said:


> What if I really died during one of my accidents and this is just my descend to deeper realms of hell



I have often imagined that perhaps I am dead, and just dreaming of life.



LadyAlkaline said:


> *WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME*
> 
> *TO *
> 
> _*SMASH*_ OR *PASS
> 
> The object of the game is simple:
> 
> WOULD YOU SMASH THAT ASS
> 
> OR PASS ON THAT ASS
> 
> WINNER GETS TO SUCK @Captain.Heroin OFF AFTER A NICE BUFFET MEAL AT THE VERY UPSCALE **GOLDEN CORRAL*
> 
> *CONSIDER YOUR ANSWERS CAREFULLY FOLKS*
> 
> *WE WILL RELEASE THE PIECE (OF ASS)*
> *EVERY 45 MINUTES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You can only choose one_​



Would smash repeatedly, rest briefly, then smash repeatedly.



Shady's Fox said:


> CLOTHES THROWN ON THE GROUND'
> 
> I CRACK THE DOOR EASILY
> 
> I HEAR NOISES FROM BEDROOM
> 
> I WAS WORRIN ABOUT HER
> 
> THEY HAD SEX IN MY ROOM ON MY BED WITH MY MUSIC TURNED ON



Yeah, sorry Shady but your mom is hard to resist.  I didn't mean to upset you though.  



Captain.Heroin said:


> MEMES MADE, MEMES KEPT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how the dems took a page out of the MAGA playbook and chose a racist accused sex offender instead of Sanders... yeah we're FUCCed
> 
> [war on CHINA]



This isn't CEPS, is it?  I come to the abyss to avoid politics and ignore the world's problems.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> I would totally massage your poor, sweet glute.  You look great, you must have good genes, I occasionally creep on old high school acquaintances and some of them look so busted and old, it's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have often imagined that perhaps I am dead, and just dreaming of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Would smash repeatedly, rest briefly, then smash repeatedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry Shady but your mom is hard to resist.  I didn't mean to upset you though.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't CEPS, is it?  I come to the abyss to avoid politics and ignore the world's problems.


Everyone is on a zoom chat with a Swedish girl and @ghostandthedarknes is talking me back from the ledge


----------



## SS373dOH

chaturbate>zoom, Imho.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Ow yeah, that zoom girl. That's why I've wrote that convo, shit gettin funnier.

let's see how she moves through the spider web


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Ow yeah, that zoom girl. That's why I've wrote that convo, shit gettin funnier.
> 
> let's see how she moves through the spider web


I'm a recluse, but recluses don't spin webs


----------



## Shady's Fox

But nah yo, I don't understand that word salad. Did you even read what you wrote?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Zoom is lit my dudes


----------



## Shady's Fox

a geometrical basketball

swear on my family grave


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> But nah yo, I don't understand that word salad. Did you even read what you wrote?


DID
YOU 
EVEN
READ
WHAT
YOU
WROTE


----------



## Shady's Fox

thats the motto


----------



## SS373dOH

Shady's Fox said:


> But nah yo, I don't understand that word salad. Did you even read what you wrote?


Ya, we dont know the hunting habits of specific spider species.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Ya, we dont know the hunting habits of specific spider species.


don't  need to. spider is kill on site. visit Australia if u no believe me. huntsman = scary iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> don't  need to. spider is kill on site. visit Australia if u no believe me. huntsman = scary iirc



I have to go fishin next year.. Shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> I have to go fishin next year.. Shit


i let the girls handle the spiders wen i went Aussie tbh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

they use a bucket and a piece of paper to catch em. meanwhile I'm at the gas station buying cigarettes.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i let the girls handle the spiders wen i went Aussie tbh.



Such a poor joke.. Shame


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Such a poor joke.. Shame


no joke. aussie girls no fear imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> world's problems.


Fair


----------



## 6am-64-14m

looking for a more secure platform for video msg chat. any ideas?
open
fuckin great think others would enjoy it.................. jmo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> looking for a more secure platform for video msg chat. any ideas?
> open
> fuckin great think others would enjoy it.................. jmo


human contact


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> bluelight.org is a trusted site. put it here


video/voice/msg board


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

how come no moar chat thread?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ghostandthedarknes said:


> human contact


really... wanna mf to go out and catch some shit he cant get rid of and hasnt been out in 20 years? fuck people they bs anyway least we have a sould.
fuck
get someone tpo curl up with baby


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

tinychat iirc


----------



## 6am-64-14m

oh yeah?
lets see
gotta example?
imma look


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> looking for a more secure platform for video msg chat. any ideas?
> open
> fuckin great think others would enjoy it.................. jmo


I don't even talk on the phone


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> Fair


im goin ta try some kra tawn right now ROTF lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PtahTek said:


> really... wanna mf to go out and catch some shit he cant get rid of and hasnt been out in 20 years? fuck people they bs anyway least we have a sould.
> fuck
> get someone tpo curl up with baby


lived throo aids, h1n1 and sars.


----------



## Hylight

*LOL 




*


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> lived throo aids, h1n1 and sars.


Spanish flu too, if I did my math correctly. ;]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Spanish flu too, if I did my math correctly. ;]


bucha pussies these days. everything must die iirc


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

~*This should be my introduction*~


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

k


----------



## nznity

Doherty singing What katie did after doing a fat shot of Heroin. lols


----------



## Coxenormous

Where are my Devil worshipers @?


----------



## BK38

I haven't slept at all and I'm laying awake here thinking about this time I fucked things up with this really great Italian girl and how I'd also like to go fishing with a friend, how I haven't just sat on a dodgy little boat and drank excessively and tried to half heartedly catch fish in nature for years, also about how I'm not where I want to be in life. Thanks brain, just what I need at 4:42am on a Wednesday. Eugh.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Where are my Devil worshipers @?


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> Where are my Devil worshipers @?



vampyre.net.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I haven't slept at all and I'm laying awake here thinking about this time I fucked things up with this really great Italian girl and how I'd also like to go fishing with a friend, how I haven't just sat on a dodgy little boat and drank excessively and tried to half heartedly catch fish in nature for years, also about how I'm not where I want to be in life. Thanks brain, just what I need at 4:42am on a Wednesday. Eugh.


dude, I'm Italian. worthless pieces of shit. whole family


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


>






*And this pretty much sums it all up *


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> dude, I'm Italian. worthless pieces of shit. whole family



My bio dad's Italian, I don't think I'm worthless, even though I feel like it a lot of the time. It's just my brain being an asshole most of the time. I'm sure you're not a complete waste of space either. I think I need to go fishing, or therapy, or both.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Mysterier

Does anyone here have two cows?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> My bio dad's Italian, I don't think I'm worthless, even though I feel like it a lot of the time. It's just my brain being an asshole most of the time. I'm sure you're not a complete waste of space either. I think I need to go fishing, or therapy, or both.


Italians r dodgy. trust me. my grandmother had 16 kids and i been around enough of them. cut your guts out if they think u swallowed 2 pennies


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Italians r dodgy. trust me. my grandmother had 16 kids and i been around enough of them. cut your guts out if they think u swallowed 2 pennies


I think it depends on the Italiano dude. Also Italy's pretty awesome once you get out of the touristy areas. The women are beautiful too and firey (which may be simultaneously the best and worst thing about them).


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Italians r dodgy. trust me. my grandmother had 16 kids and i been around enough of them. cut your guts out if they think u swallowed 2 pennies



Apparently I'm half Sicilian by blood, but j didn't find out until age 20 that I wasn't the father I grew up withs son. Found out in rehab of all places.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I think it depends on the Italiano dude. Also Italy's pretty awesome once you get out of the touristy areas. The women are beautiful too and firey (which may be simultaneously the best and worst thing about them).


chicks get mustaches wen they get older. truth


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Apparently I'm half Sicilian by blood, but j didn't find out until age 20 that I wasn't the father I grew up withs son. Found out in rehab of all places.


u guys started the mob. hell yes


----------



## Coxenormous

~*Whiskey Time~:*


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u guys started the mob. hell yes



I am not a gangster by any stretch of the imagination. I am slick though and do look good in a suit so... Winning?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fucking 25 year olds 


Coxenormous said:


> ~*This should be my introduction*~





Coxenormous said:


> Where are my Devil worshipers @?





Coxenormous said:


> ~*Whiskey Time~:*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I am not a gangster by any stretch of the imagination. I am slick though and do look good in a suit so... Winning?


my family was mob. google Rockford mafia, my last name is in there many times. pieces of shit imho.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

Coxenormous said:


> ~*Whiskey Time~:*



Dude, quit fucking around and post some videos already


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Xorkoth said:


> Dude, quit fucking around and post some videos already


When @Coxenormous fucks a chick, he takes her from behind and makes her watch all of his videos


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fucking 25 year olds


How you know dat?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> When @Coxenormous fucks a chick, he takes her from behind and makes her watch all of his videos


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

@Coxenormous


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> How you know dat?


You're actually 25? Called it!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm somewhat attracted to 20-30 and early 40 somethings, but it just doesn't last very long


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @Coxenormous


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


tell me something i don't know???


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tell me something i don't know???


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


>


gotit ur shy. we'll talk l8tr


----------



## nznity

MOTHEREFFERSSSSSSSSSSSSS whatyall up to, my 40mg oxy has kicked in and the 20mg morphine i shot up felt sublime. ahhhhhhh Love ya BL family.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nznity said:


> MOTHEREFFERSSSSSSSSSSSSS whatyall up to, my 40mg oxy has kicked in and the 20mg morphine i shot up felt sublime. ahhhhhhh Love ya BL family.


drinking cheap beer and watching fox news. sux iirc


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Depressed at. Wtf brain?


----------



## Mysterier

Is it Elmer Fudd or Elmer Fudge? I can't remember. He's a Keebler elf, right?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Baseball players and owners are bitching about how the season's gonna go with covid19. players might have 2 take half salary. poor millionaires.  neve remind the single mom waitress been off work 2 months.  lololol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> Is it Elmer Fudd or Elmer Fudge? I can't remember. He's a Keebler elf, right?


Definitely


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> Definitely



Oh, I'm thinking of Elmer Fudge, the porn star.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Cox was made for the abyss. Shit posting ftw


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Oh, I'm thinking of Elmer Fudge, the porn star.


did u know your porn star name is your first pet's name and your mom's maiden? I'm Jack Edwards


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> did u know your porn star name is your first pet's name and your mom's maiden? I'm Jack Edwards


Squeaky Paul


----------



## Xorkoth

ghostandthedarknes said:


> @Coxenormous



Hylight loves my "art installation".  Keep pullin', gurl



ghostandthedarknes said:


> Baseball players and owners are bitching about how the season's gonna go with covid19. players might have 2 take half salary. poor millionaires.  neve remind the single mom waitress been off work 2 months.  lololol



Hey now, have some fuckin sympathy... you never know, one day you, too, could be forced to live on a paltry half a mil, like some sort of fucking savage.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

how come all these news girls hair is so perfect? haircuts etc r illegal iirc. been 2 months?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

fox news is funny. newscasters shreading doctors. fuck it man, open the country.  covid19 gotta run it's course as far as I'm concerned.  if i get it, i get it.  simple math


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Xorkoth

Fuck yeah I was just thinking about that song earlier today.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

*This thing called the internet*


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Xorkoth

Fun fact:  in my town there is a Coxe Avenue, and it's pronounced "cocks".

Even better, there is also a Short Coxe Avenue.


----------



## Xorkoth

I am high as horse coxe right now


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

I better get the heroin today. I feel like nodding today and stuff.


----------



## Xorkoth

I just looked in my binder of Magic: The Gathering cards, and I found one I thought I sold a few years ago that's worth ~$800 now.  Fucking score.  (y) 

Too bad I actually did sell my Ancestral Recall, it's worth at least $2500 now.  I sold it for $800 like 2 or 3 years ago.  I see some going for like $4500 even.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Alive but not living
Im trying to get with
The size of my dick
Aint rising and Im thinking


----------



## schizopath

He hee heroin 
drug of the Finnish king


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I better get the heroin today. I feel like nodding today and stuff.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> He hee heroin
> drug of the Finnish king



Are you Finnish?


----------



## Xorkoth

Xorkoth said:


> Are you Finnish?



Baby I'm just getting started


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


I will forever remember when you told Cap that "it was beautiful"


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Are you Finnish?


Yes. Please dont breath so close to me.


----------



## Xorkoth

God damn I wish I had some nicotine.  I ran out of vape juice a few days ago and promised my girl I would quit nicotine.  For some reason I have  never gotten any physical dependence on nicotine even though I was vaping 50mg/mL like all day every day.   I didn't even miss it much until now.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> Yes. Please dont breath so close to me.



I was just being punny, I know yous a Finn


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I will forever remember when you told Cap that "it was beautiful"


----------



## schizopath

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Shady's Fox

am unda da table ppl 

*head nod*


----------



## andyturbo

PtahTek said:


> wtf is zoom?
> if possible pm me the link


 YOU DIRTY C*NT


----------



## Shady's Fox

mhmm nmmmmmm


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> YOU DIRTY C*NT



Mmmm talk dirty to me some more Andy.


----------



## Shady's Fox

*tongue in chin*

purple eyes

red neons


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> *tongue in chin*
> 
> purple eyes
> 
> red neons



Viscera eyes

Endless dragnet 

Etizolam slumber

Blackness of dreams


----------



## schizopath

This is like jazz just with words


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Viscera eyes
> 
> Endless dragnet
> 
> Etizolam slumber
> 
> Blackness of dreams



Birds without feathers
Animals with no teeths
Human with knots
Nails with no paint
Empty shoulder weight


----------



## schizopath

Im not even too hyped up about heroin, if I dont get it today atleast Im getting subutex tomorrow.


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Birds without feathers
> Animals with no teeths
> Human with knots
> Nails with no paint
> Empty shoulder weight



Oligarchs crumble
Bitch niggas stumble, shatter crumble
Wasp killas bumble, who do they bee
Why does sleep keep on eluding me?
Oh right it's the pink
Stink purple mink, wink wink
Rinky tink blink, you think?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Im not even too hyped up about heroin, if I dont get it today atleast Im getting subutex tomorrow.


This is what I would call a win


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> This is what I would call a win



Bliss is what Mike falls in sin


----------



## Shady's Fox

Xorkoth said:


> Oligarchs crumble
> Bitch niggas stumble, shatter crumble
> Wasp killas bumble, who do they bee
> Why does sleep keep on eluding me?
> Oh right it's the pink
> Stink purple mink, wink wink
> Rinky tink blink, you think?



Maybe your sister didn't heard the beep
And he isn't kin with anyone else, just 2-3 -- 3 grade cousins
I overflow with absences and now I see how the days pass-by
It happens, I called you to say that I have to hang-up


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Bliss is what Mike falls in sin


Light only comes from people who share? Me? I share too much, thank you.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> This is what I would call a win



Hey brah do you want nudes? I got fresh pickies


----------



## schizopath

andyturbo said:


> Hey brah do you want nudes? I got fresh pickies


I prefer if you send me pictures of people you have stalked


----------



## Xorkoth

Shady's Fox said:


> Maybe your sister didn't heard the beep
> And he isn't brother with anyone else, just 2-3 -- 3 grade cousins
> I overflow with absences and now I see how the days pass-by
> It happens, I called you to say that I have to hang-up



Got the message?  Hang up the phone
That's what they tell me, but I'm home alone
Brother to anyone that got that sauce
Tryin to remind everyone to use dental floss
Dental?  Try mental, but gloss over the fact
That your mind is shady, no longer intact
Your black hole tact is pathetic in fact
Go back to the black pole, push steady in the back
You cryin' alone, bruised black in payment for whack crack, jack


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I prefer if you send me pictures of people you have stalked


The only way to truly know a man is based on the people he has stalked


----------



## Xorkoth

Fuq I am getting cross-eyed.  At last sleep is within reach. 






In a minute or two anyway, I have more shitposting, maybe.  For like 3 or 4 minutes.  Possibly 5.


----------



## schizopath

Where da h where da h where d h at


----------



## schizopath




----------



## schizopath

Hee heee heroin 
drug of choice for Finnish King


----------



## schizopath

Going out with a few frieds. Heroin feels so good friends. Stay high.


----------



## andyturbo

Goodnight Xork rest up brother


----------



## MsDiz

schizopath said:


> Going out with a few frieds. Heroin feels so good friends. Stay high.


Be careful Mr!


----------



## schizopath

Thanks. This day started a bit slow but turned out to be a good day.     And propably getting more bupre tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

Its rumoured that the first word I ever spoke was "facepalm"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dick sucking adventures for doggos and friends


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can’t wait to get some of these mixes done and start recording again


----------



## Hylight

_*o.f. !! i licked some kratom last night.

omg it worked it so goooooòod ,

going to lick it again RIGHT NOW ♡♡♡♡*_


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Hylight

wasn't much but chased it with
a bite of  cookie fiber thc 


DUH who would have _known _


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


>



*NICE !♡♡♡♡! *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The space continuum gets torn every now and then

Esp if i am fucking hard enough

I am a sad dad today


----------



## Hylight

_i luve CH 


CH CH CH CH CH CH _

*♡♡♡♡♡♡*


----------



## mal3volent

Wow I just got on tik tok for the first time and realized it's just Vine for gen z'ers

crazy.

vine was pretty hilarious and I think they allowed nsfw stuff


----------



## Hylight

_oh my !! _


----------



## Hylight

_da da dun . . . . .. 

countdown to june _


----------



## schizopath

Im high as fuck, cooking some noodles about to watch Dark Knight Rises. Aah, feels good to be human.


----------



## Hylight

i am awakening and feeling physically stable 
for the first time in it seems like _f...... forever _


thank you thank you for whatever it was 

just thank youuuuuu *ffs*


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> tic tok aye? I’m reporting you to the administration. Bluelight stipulates that you must be 18 and older to be a member.



Wizard, if I came to your little podunk patch of Ohio, would you drop acid with me, smoke on some nice Humboldt grass and teach me some magic? Also we, could go fishing.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> tic tok aye? I’m reporting you to the administration. Bluelight stipulates that you must be 18 and older to be a member.


nark


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I'm stipulate .


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*maybe, it's not tooo late ❣*

*edit:  *


----------



## Hylight

jeezuz j mary 
i _licked    _kratom and fell right to sleeeep
*well !!!!!!!!!*
oh lordeeee i'm alive once again !!! 

i am arising and it _feeeels _great 
wtf *! *


----------



## Hylight

*thank you @LadyA for all that is beautiful !! *


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Absolutely, your more than welcome here. Everything that you described is how I live my life. It’s a place of no judgement and cool ass stuff. I know that you are a musician and my father has a great studio in his house. You’d really like playing around in the studio
> 
> It’s really awesome on our space. It is the perfect place to ride out the apocalypse.
> 
> This is my Dad. He recorded this when I was eleven. He and I, and our respective bands, still record music here on the farm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard



Sweet, you never know. One of my best friends from grade school lives in Ohio actually, so it's not entirely out of the realm of possibility that I'll be down there some day. I'm like a kid in a candy shop whenever I'm in a studio, so that just sweetens the deal! Also I have really wanted to go fishing for some reason of late. I think it's my body telling me I need more nature after all this lock down bs. It's a tempting thought to just fuck off to Ohio rn haha


----------



## Hylight

R.M.D *Mitragyna Speciosa Red Maeng Da 50 *grams

i hope it doesn't go instinct 


edit: wel after i get through licking 
it _anyway_


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> *thank you @LadyA for all that is beautiful !! *


Big hugs sweetie, I'm glad you're having a good day


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> R.M.D *Mitragyna Speciosa Red Maeng Da 50 *grams
> 
> i hope it doesn't go instinct
> 
> 
> edit: wel after i get through licking
> it _anyway_


Red maeng da is amazing, my quality of life increased a thousand fold after I began taking it


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> Red maeng da is amazing, my quality of life increased a thousand fold after I began taking it




*thank you sooo very much
. . . . . and you are so very 
A OKAY ♡♡♡*

edit: thank you for the *support *
and encouragement and the confirmation that its not _just _the weather.

*sincerly thanxxx's !! *


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> R.M.D *Mitragyna Speciosa Red Maeng Da 50 *grams
> 
> i hope it doesn't go instinct
> 
> 
> edit: wel after i get through licking
> it _anyway_



That's my favorite Kratom variant too. Red Thai Muang Daeng ftw!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> That's my favorite Kratom variant too. Red Thai Muang Daeng ftw!


It is the titties!


----------



## Hylight

*oh it tis ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡

edit: it titts !! *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so angry and my rage only builds
I have tried to be happy

But deep down inside I am just as miserable as a vampyrkoffin


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am so angry and my rage only builds
> I have tried to be happy
> 
> But deep down inside I am just as miserable as a vampyrkoffin



Have you ever thought about going on a meditation or silent retreat? Maybe it will help you center yourself and deal with some of that internal anguish?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

blue_who !? !!!_


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am so angry and my rage only builds
> I have tried to be happy
> 
> But deep down inside I am just as miserable as a vampyrkoffin


heroin fixes all that. no problem too big for droogs iirc imho wwJd ffs?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> can succ my dicc
> 
> no thx


i use to have this cd


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

today woulda been my mom's 75th. hbd mom


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Have you ever thought about going on a meditation or silent retreat? Maybe it will help you center yourself and deal with some of that internal anguish?


I meditated a lot and it just gets worse.

Sedatives and catatonia and death are the only solution.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I meditated a lot and it just gets worse.
> 
> Sedatives and catatonia and death are the only solution.



Sometimes being in a place with a fixed purpose of meditation, with people to guide you or some difficulty to overcome (like being silent for a week) can be beneficial. Slow some of that chatter. I also struggle to meditate, but I managed better when I went to Buddhist temples in Thailand. I don't think your solution is ideal haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fucking every broken crazy dude instead of hanging from my ceiling...

I manage better when I have benzos.  Do they sell those at the Buddhist temples in Thailand? :D


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Fucking every broken crazy dude instead of hanging from my ceiling...)
> 
> I manage better when I have benzos.  Do they sell those at the Buddhist temples in Thailand? :D



Sex will never fillll the voooiid. I fucking tried lol. Also no, no mind-altering substances at the temples. You could always make a quick run to Laos or Cambodia though and buy all the benzos you want OTC.


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> today woulda been my mom's 75th. hbd mom


*with love




PRAYERS*

. . . . . . thank you for sharing *♡♡♡ !! *

not a bat.


----------



## Hylight

_i know, it helps us get through . . ♡_


----------



## Coxenormous

Good Afternoon folks! Does anyone else do the daily dose thing?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

*CONFUSED HEADBANGING*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Good Afternoon folks! Does anyone else do the daily dose thing?


opiates and alcohol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm starting to get restless and stir crazy, with a bit of angst. I'm a loner, but I think four months of isolation has something to do with this. Maybe it is important that I people?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm starting to get restless and stir crazy, with a bit of angst. I'm a loner, but I think four months of isolation has something to do with this. Maybe it is important that I people?



Can relate. I'm not an inherently social creature. I can do a couple months just by myself, working on creative projects, house stuff, whatever, but at a certain point I need SOME interaction. Alone with my thoughts for prolonged periods of time doesn't do me good. I'm hitting that stage too. Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-social either, in fact, I'm great with parties, but if the people aren't very interesting, I'd be more happy at home doodling or mixing away...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm starting to get restless and stir crazy, with a bit of angst. I'm a loner, but I think four months of isolation has something to do with this. Maybe it is important that I people?


I'll go captain.heroin on you. stop by


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'll go captain.heroin on you. stop by


I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing 

Are you going to lay across my lap and eat snacks and talk about the beauty of death? Or we fuccin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing
> 
> Are you going to lay across my lap and eat snacks and talk about the beauty of death? Or we fuccin


fuccin bb


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> fuccin bb


Whewt!


----------



## Shady's Fox

I think y'all need to read a book.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> I think y'all need to read a book.


I do read books

I need a fucking daddy


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


>


I don't watch TV


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


>


coming soon i bet


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Coxenormous

*What do y'all think. Just made this.... *


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## LadyAlkaline

About to jam and shower ☺


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Fuckin guy on the train that i see periodically walks up and down the car saying "nickle pennie for birfday?" Then he walks out and into the next cart.

I gave him change once now he always gives me puppy eyes but it can't be his birthday everyday so crack head confirmed.

He's sitting across from me about to get off.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Or not i guess he's staying in this car...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Or not i guess he's staying in this car...


Just put in headphones


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Or not i guess he's staying in this car...



Challenge him to a dance-off for your pennies


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Don't have any.

He's a non issue. Just thought it would be amusing to someone.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Challenge him to a dance-off for your pennies



Lolll fuckin right.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Lolll fuckin right.



World Star!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Isn't world star the fighting videos?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Isn't world star the fighting videos?



It will devolve into that after he claims he has won said dance-off when all he could manage was a half-hearted crack-head shuffle.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

And anyone who knows me knows i roll 9 niggas deep. It would be a slaughter.


----------



## BK38

I could use some stimmmmmms soon. I think once I move out of FR there will be some brain cells that need slaughtering. I want to hit a grimey basement club in Berlin or Amsterdam. One where the condensation forms on ceilings from the heaving bodies.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> About to jam and shower ☺


pics or it didn't happen iirc


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You posted that video a couple nights ago its a good beat.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> And anyone who knows me knows i roll 9 niggas deep. It would be a slaughter.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> You posted that video a couple nights ago its a good beat.



Yeah dude, I've been fantasizing about my clubbing days a bit the past few days. Want to get high af on some proper stims and dance my ass off. Here's a new one then:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

One of my boys calls me "black (my name)".

Says i have more swag than a black man.

He's yelling from our porch like LOOK HOW HE WALKS!!

Lol.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> One of my boys calls me "black (my name)".
> 
> Says i have more swag than a black man.
> 
> He's yelling from our porch like LOOK HOW HE WALKS!!
> 
> Lol.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Another couple of my housemates are my drug test subjects. They test my crack coke and meth.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Another couple of my housemates are my drug test subjects. They test my crack coke and meth.


we call them crackwhore in Illinois


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just call them crackies.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ill test it...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

sewerslide.666mg said:


> ill test it...


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

let's all trying together like reverend Jim Jones


----------



## Mysterier

Remember: A watched clock always rings twice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You could always make a quick run to Laos or Cambodia though and buy all the benzos you want OTC.


Laos seems like a cool country to visit.  Mostly because








BK38 said:


> Sex will never fillll the voooiid.


I don't have a void I am a singularity sucking the void onto my DICC

thx for the sentiments and I will seriously consider your perspective on dick sucking activities into consideration


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> Laos seems like a cool country to visit.  Mostly because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a void I am a singularity sucking the void onto my DICC
> 
> thx for the sentiments and I will seriously consider your perspective on dick sucking activities into consideration



This hits way too close to home. Most people in the states can't even differentiate between Chinese and Japanese and can barely fathom that there are other countries besides those two in Asia (despite having bombed Japan, Korea, Laos (in a dirty war), Vietnam etc...). God damn ppl are stupid Captain.


----------



## SS373dOH

BK38 said:


> This hits way too close to home. Most people in the states can't even differentiate between Chinese and Japanese and can barely fathom that there are other countries besides those two in Asia (despite having bombed Japan, Korea, Laos (in a dirty war), Vietnam etc...). God damn ppl are stupid Captain.


Overgeneralization. 

Most Americans are geographically inclined.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Overgeneralization.
> 
> Most Americans are geographically inclined.



Yes and limited in their scope as a result.






(This is speaking as a US/UK citizen btw)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Overgeneralization.
> 
> Most Americans are geographically inclined.


I am in the Asian club


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I am in the Asian club


----------



## SS373dOH

Is Japan in Asia ? What about Russia ? 

Its all china country if you ask me, even Cyprus...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> This hits way too close to home. Most people in the states can't even differentiate between Chinese and Japanese and can barely fathom that there are other countries besides those two in Asia (despite having bombed Japan, Korea, Laos (in a dirty war), Vietnam etc...). God damn ppl are stupid Captain.


To be fair isn't it racist to think that you can tell the difference between different Asian people?  

I can tell the difference with Japanese/Korean/Chinese language I think most people encountering it often enough can, but race, I don't know.  I'd like to think I can but that's probably BANNED 4 RACISM.


----------



## BK38

SS373dOH said:


> Is Japan in Asia ? What about Russia ?
> 
> Its all china country if you ask me, even Cyprus...



All is China according to annnnnncient maps. Fuck America, dog nation try and take great Chinese island of Diao Yu (Japanese dogs call it Senkaku) and Taiwan (this is just stray province). Cyprus. I am sure is just long lost province if we look back at ancient genealogy. Also Philippines water and Vietnam are making bullshit claim about CHINESE waters, this is CHINA WATER since Ancient time !1!1!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have no beer

The only thing standing between me and inner peace is not having a cold frosty one


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> To be fair isn't it racist to think that you can tell the difference between different Asian people?
> 
> I can tell the difference with Japanese/Korean/Chinese language I think most people encountering it often enough can, but race, I don't know.  I'd like to think I can but that's probably BANNED 4 RACISM.



I actually can distinguish between Chinese and Japanese/Korean generally, but I have a harder time distinguishing between Japanese/Korean on facial features alone. I grew up in China though...


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have no beer
> 
> The only thing standing between me and inner peace is not having a cold frosty one



Hit a corner store?


----------



## Coxenormous

*Give this a listen :




*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Annnd ignore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Hit a corner store?


I am not allowed I have solicited the attendant too many times at the liquor store.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Great and powerful China is the one TRUE race of humans. We should all bow down and accept the superior humans known as the Chinese.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> —France


你说得对哥们儿。中国第一！谢谢你我的法国朋友


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Nobody cares about your videos you goddamn tweaker


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Get off my lawn


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> 如果您曾经在法国，请看看我肮脏的阴茎。



我不想看！我不知道你会干什么样的魔术！


----------



## LadyAlkaline

谁要吮吸我的阴茎?


----------



## BK38

What's funny is you guys are using the most formal term for penis there is in Chinese. Also Wizard, your last phrase doesn't make sense grammatically. Goddamn google translate posers...


----------



## BK38




----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Informal Mandarin is something I would like to learn. Unfortunately, there isn’t a large population of Chinese Americans in Cincinnati. It’s basically German, Gaelic, and Spanish speaking immigrants in my town. Pretty much a giant population of German Americans in Cincinnati. In other words, a lot of white people here.



Mmm. I'm afraid you have just about 0 chance of learning proper slang and informal Chinese out of country unless you have a Chinese spouse. Just the nature of the language. Also, there are a crazy amount of dialects even within China itself. I grew up speaking the equivalent of "The King's English" so I speak in a fairly formal way generally, sort of the gold standard out of Beijing. With that said, I've picked up some slang over the years, but people can always tell I'm a "Beijinger." I've done some poverty alleviation work in the rural SW parts of China and it took me like 2 weeks to acclimatize and we were supposedly speaking the same language lol. Not trying to discourage you, just the nature of the beast. Resources like this are not a bad place to start if you're interested: https://dict.naver.com/linedict/zhendict/dict.html#/cnen/home


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> What's funny is you guys are using the most formal term for penis there is in Chinese. Also Wizard, your last phrase doesn't make sense grammatically. Goddamn google translate posers...


Well the only way I know how to say dick in Chinese is "baba" and I have no idea what dialect my associates spoke


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well the only way I know how to say dick in Chinese is "baba" and I have no idea what dialect my associates spoke


Ding dong iirc..


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Well the only way I know how to say dick in Chinese is "baba" and I have no idea what dialect my associates spoke



That literally means "Dad" not dick, no matter what the dialect. LOL. 爸爸 (baba) means Father. Sometimes 弟弟 (didi -little brother) is used as slang for your dick though, so maybe that's what you mean?

K, end of Chinese lessons for today, I'm going to bed, it's 4am here.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> That literally means "Dad" not dick, no matter what the dialect. LOL. 爸爸 (baba) means Father. Sometimes 弟弟 (didi -little brother) is used as slang for your dick though, so maybe that's what you mean?
> 
> K, end of Chinese lessons for today, I'm going to bed, it's 4am here.


I worked with a Chinese family for two years and that's the word they used for dick


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> Nobody cares about your videos you goddamn tweaker


Who you talking to?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I worked with a Chinese family for two years and that's the word they used for dick


Strange... Do you know where in China they were from? Have never heard that in my life and "baba" is really universal in China. Or maybe the dad was a dick and so they used that as the name for their penises? Haha.


----------



## Mysterier

Fun fact: DayShell.


----------



## andyturbo

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My Mexican neighbors call dicks ‘Pedro.’ Their Dad’s name is Pedro, so there might be something to your theory. Of course, Pedro, means Peter, and Peter is synonymous with dicks. IDFK


Calm down mate. Get a breath of fresh air.

Richard is known as Dick not Peter.

Settle down mate. Take it easy.


----------



## Mysterier

Is your tip trippin'?


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Seeing that we are talking about penises again. I have to know @Coxenormous, is it? Is it enormous?
> 
> SHOW IT TO MEEEEEEEE!
> 
> We have a nudie thread where you can SHOW IT TO MEEEEEEEE!


Why do you wanna see my penis? Yes it's huge just like my ego. I wouldn't come up with a name like this for no reason


----------



## Coxenormous

For one I know you're a guy "Wizard". "Witches" are females. I'm not gay & not showing another man my penis. If you were a female.... i'd reconsider..


----------



## Mysterier

When you get older, your username will reluctantly transform into _DickTrickle _and this will be your avatar:


----------



## BK38

Coxenormous is the gayest gay to have ever gayed.


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> For one I know you're a guy "Wizard". "Witches" are females. I'm not gay & not showing another man my penis. If you were a female.... i'd reconsider..



Actually, guys are Winchards.


----------



## Specified

post you smoking a pipe again so then I get triggered


----------



## Coxenormous

Meh, i've been through a lot of shit.. I don't trigger that easy. If I posted a single pic of my dick, i'd be a famous Porn Star.


----------



## Mysterier

I think I just projectile-vomited into oblivion.


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> I think I just projectile-vomited into oblivion.


How'd that taste for yah?


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Like Nike says, “JUST DO THAT!”



No no no, it's "Don't it as I do."


----------



## Specified

no so i get triggered..........not....pipes over for today zanex time now


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> How'd that taste for yah?



Vomit-like—why, are you academically curious, or is it something deeper?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

@The Wizard of the Creek I just read about you. You believe in the arts too by what i've read. I'm Wiccan, I understand how negative and positive energies can effect lives. Yes Witchcraft or Spiritual Science is a real thing. I've seen it... I know what it can do. Just say'n


----------



## Coxenormous

I've done dream casting before & it really worked...


----------



## Xorkoth

andyturbo said:


> Goodnight Xork rest up brother



I slept a good 5 hours due to etizolam.  Somehow I am not tired now either but need to catch up on sleep.



BK38 said:


> I could use some stimmmmmms soon. I think once I move out of FR there will be some brain cells that need slaughtering.



I have some left upstairs and want to do them... but this is what the kids call a bad idea.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

Holy Fuck! I'm buying this!


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *The Terrible Curse of Macha*
> “But I warn you that a great evil will come upon Ulster because of this.”
> 
> Look up this old Irish curse.
> 
> Point is: Don’t fuck with witchcraft and witches.
> 
> —Wizard


Hell nah don't fuck with them. I have a black cat that lives beside my house lol. It just chills there sometimes and just stares at it. I have had dreams with this particular cat in it. It's probably my guardian or something. I have no idea, but i've seen some mind blowing shit. I also read tons of Astrology (Scorpio). Pluto is my ruling planet (Death, Destruction, Taboo, Occult, Power)


----------



## Coxenormous

This 2,000-year-old scroll is covered with mysterious words in Aramaic. (Miomir Korac/Archaeological Institute)
*SMARTNEWS Keeping you current*
*A Guide to Ancient Magic*
*In antiquity, love or revenge was just a spell away*


*Spells were everything *
In ancient “binding magic,” it was all about the spells. Unlike modern-day magical phrases like, say, "bippity boppity boo," practitioners of magic in ancient Greek and Rome used spells to “bind” people up to different outcomes in sporting events, business, and personal affairs related to love and even revenge.
As Greek and Roman magic expert Derek Collins writes, binding spells had known formulas and named involved parties, like gods and people, and then connected them to actions or results. You could use a binding spell to invoke an upcoming athletic victory or ensure your happy marriage to a new partner—and to do so, you’d use powerful strings of words passed on by magicians or ordinary people.


----------



## Coxenormous

The more you know about this shit. The less harm it can do to you if someone does try to "Curse" you. I read books on this stuff, and google has some trustworthy sources too.


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## sekio

Do y'all astrologers factor in the precession of the equinoxes? I think I recall reading that so much time has passed since the creation of the zodiac tables that the actual signs have drifted somewhat...


> Capricorn: Jan 20 - Feb 16
> Aquarius: Feb 16 – March 11
> Pisces: March 11 – April 18
> Aries: April 18 – May 13
> Taurus: May 13 – June 21
> Gemini: June 21 – July 20
> Cancer: July 20 – Aug 10
> Leo: Aug 10 – Sept 16
> Virgo: Sept 16 – Oct 30
> Libra: Oct 30 – Nov 23
> Scorpio: Nov 23 – Nov 29
> Ophiuchus: Nov 29 – Dec 17
> Sagittarius: Dec 17 – Jan 20


----------



## Coxenormous

I actually own this:


----------



## Coxenormous

Well technically the signs have not changed. Constillation s have not changed or "shifted"


If your first response is "Who cares?" we’re right there with you. 

But there are a whole lot of people around the world who do take their star signs and horoscopes seriously, and with more than 25 percent of respondents in this recent survey calling astrology "very scientific", there’s a big problem here.

Okay, so here's a bit of background first on wtf just happened.

There’s an educational page for kids run by NASA called Space Place, and it discusses how, some 3,000 years ago, the ancient Babylonians were keen sky-watchers, and thought that the changing positions of constellations throughout the year could be linked to certain behaviours or events on Earth.

And so they invented the zodiac - the circle of 12 constellations based on the apparent path that the Sun takes across an imagined celestial sphere over the course of the year.

"So, as Earth orbits the Sun, the Sun would appear to pass through each of the 12 parts of the zodiac," Space Place explains. "Since the Babylonians already had a 12-month calendar (based on the phases of the Moon), each month got a slice of the zodiac all to itself."


But seeing as this happened 3,000 years ago, things were a bit arbitrary, and for whatever reason, the Babylonians left a constellation out of their zodiac - Ophiuchus. 

"Even then, some of the chosen 12 didn't fit neatly into their assigned slice of the pie and slopped over into the next one," says Space Place. 

"To make a tidy match with their 12-month calendar, the Babylonians ignored the fact that the Sun actually moves through 13 constellations, not 12."


----------



## sekio

I posted an adjusted chart in a quote in my previous post.

All my life I have been decieved. I was led to believe I'm a Virgo but I'm really a Leo.

Can I say I lost my V-card again?


----------



## Coxenormous

Then came Ancient Greek & mythology, they theorised the whole "God" system so people would have a better understanding


----------



## andyturbo

*Taurus is the best sign. End of discussion.*


----------



## sekio

So, a cosmetics formulation chemist is working on some personal care products for hair care. He's having some trouble with product stability so he needs to make regular checks on his formulations every few hours. At dinner time he checks out of the lab, goes and eats a burger. On the way back he decides to pop in quickly for one final inspection. The security guard stops him at the front desk and asks what he's here for so late. His answer?

"I just dropped in, to see what condition my conditioner's in."


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> “Could you look at my chart, help me heal these scars?” —Grant Lee Buffalo


Trust me the original horoscope is what you want. If they really did shift, then Google would have changed it as well. Just Google your birth/birthchart


----------



## Coxenormous

andyturbo said:


> *Taurus is the best sign. End of discussion.*


No my Ex was a Taurus. I hate her


----------



## schizopath

Sui Suicide six six six 59 so cynical


----------



## MsDiz

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *The Terrible Curse of Macha*
> “But I warn you that a great evil will come upon Ulster because of this.”
> 
> Look up this old Irish curse.
> 
> Point is: Don’t fuck with witchcraft and witches.
> 
> —Wizard


Macha is well known here. She gave a blessing and a curse symbolising the twins she left behind after giving birth to them. We have lots of amazing folklore.

Look up the film song of the sea, it’s full of Irish folklore and a great wee animation. Very sweet.


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Sui Suicide six six six 59 so cynical


How was your night out on Heroin??


----------



## schizopath

Great. Got some weed and saw friends. And now I got my bupre


----------



## schizopath

Andy are you a boomer?


----------



## andyturbo

schizopath said:


> Andy are you a boomer?


1989 i was born brother


----------



## schizopath

Your a good brother... for a boomer.


----------



## schizopath

Aah, bupre and weed got me semi nodding


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sekio said:


> I posted an adjusted chart in a quote in my previous post.
> 
> All my life I have been decieved. I was led to believe I'm a Virgo but I'm really a Leo.
> 
> Can I say I lost my V-card again?


I'm going with your new chart because I'm no longer Cancer. nobody wants Crabs.....


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Strange... Do you know where in China they were from? Have never heard that in my life and "baba" is really universal in China. Or maybe the dad was a dick and so they used that as the name for their penises? Haha.


I'm not quite sure because their English wasn't the best, but they told me about their life there and they lived in a village that did not have plumbing before they came here. Since they have been here they've helped their family move into better situations though


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, born 1978, but my Mom‘s a boomer. Is your Mom a boomer, and if so, tell her that her generation ruined this world of ours.
> 
> My name’s Andy too.


we already knew your name. we have cameras brah....


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can’t get no inspiration to finish another song.  Ughh


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, born 1978, but my Mom‘s a boomer. Is your Mom a boomer, and if so, tell her that her generation ruined this world of ours.
> 
> My name’s Andy too.



LOL, what a laugh.

The world was in the same condition it was even before the boomers were around.  Read anything by Charles Dickens if you don't believe me, LOL.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> I can’t get no inspiration to finish another song.  Ughh


you just quit oxy didn't you? give it some time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you just quit oxy didn't you? give it some time.


Yes. Been quit for about a week and kratoms done too but I got ativans which help but nothing coming to me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Yes. Been quit for about a week and kratoms done too but I got ativans which help but nothing coming to me


just takes some time to get the brain working again without drugs. hang tough it'll pass.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> but my Mom‘s a boomer




That's not true, I hope she is not reading this, shame on you, she is so nice and you are making fun of her behind her back


----------



## jose ribas da silva

By the way, i am back, I bought the cigarettes.. @The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## on.my.way🌿

man Im having such a shitty day can you guys tell me something fun or uplifting or  silly or something like that


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> man Im having such a shitty day can you guys tell me something fun or uplifting or  silly or something like that


----------



## jose ribas da silva

on.my.way🌿 said:


> man Im having such a shitty day can you guys tell me something fun or uplifting or  silly or something like that



If you need an uplift, we can be your elevator, so come over, push the button, fasten your seat belt, and here we go again, here we are again


----------



## jose ribas da silva

time for physics 

If you are on a weighing scale inside of an elevator and it is accelerated in the upward direction, will the value of your weight indicated by the weighing scale be equal to the original value indicated when out of the elevator, higher or lower?


----------



## schizopath

on.my.way🌿 said:


> man Im having such a shitty day can you guys tell me something fun or uplifting or  silly or something like that


Eat some kalles kaviar


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I have been doing 3rd grade school work for 3 hours using my left hand. 

No wonder these kids need Ritalin. This shit is boring as fuck!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I think people get easily bored in countries like Sweden or Finland, because one does not have so many worries about life.. Contrary, in Brazil, one never gets bored because the ordinary life, by itself, is already an adventure, it is like an everyday war. So no matter how boring one is as a person, there will be always a stress or a life-threatening situation to deal with, that's the beauty of this land, ladies and gentlemen, please come to Brazil!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Only in Brazil one can sniff a high quality cocaine being eaten by an anaconda at the same time


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

jose ribas da silva said:


> Only in Brazil one can sniff a high quality cocaine being eaten by an anaconda at the same time


sounds amazing, have u seen the movie Brazil it has nothing to do with actual Brazil, 
it's probly nice weather to


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> That literally means "Dad" not dick, no matter what the dialect. LOL. 爸爸 (baba) means Father. Sometimes 弟弟 (didi -little brother) is used as slang for your dick though, so maybe that's what you mean?
> 
> K, end of Chinese lessons for today, I'm going to bed, it's 4am here.


*is daddy not a sexual term in Chinese?*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> For one I know you're a guy "Wizard". "Witches" are females. I'm not gay & not showing another man my penis. If you were a female.... i'd reconsider..


...so naturally you came to the most sausage-laden part of the internet to not show off your dick...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> *is daddy not a sexual term in Chinese?*


no man, you're thinking of Arkansas....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Hell nah don't fuck with them. I have a black cat that lives beside my house lol. It just chills there sometimes and just stares at it. I have had dreams with this particular cat in it. It's probably my guardian or something. I have no idea, but i've seen some mind blowing shit. I also read tons of Astrology (Scorpio). Pluto is my ruling planet (Death, Destruction, Taboo, Occult, Power)


post more about astrology pls

you're the WORST

I wish Erich Generic was here on a manic bipolar caffeine binge to tear you a new one

p.s. your ruling planet is METHAMPHETAMINE and your rising sign is FLACCID thx for playing the game



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Pluto isn’t a planet anymore.


*my rising sign is the coronavirus

my ruling sign is satan*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Only in Brazil one can sniff a high quality cocaine being eaten by an anaconda at the same time


JOSE SAVES THE DAY

*the abyss is now about cocaine and anacondas

no more talk about barney the purple virgo who planted cameras in specified's roof*

thx to @jose ribas da silva for making it livable in here again


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva

have you ever had cocaine or any hard drug sniffed off your dick before?

I'm sure you have PLS tell me if you enjoyed it

I bet you have so much you couldn't even count the times

I've done it a few but this last time was v erotic and we both did bumps off each other's rock hard cocks (NOT COCAINE eww disgusting fucking drug)

*the lord is my heroin
i shall not want
he injects with me in green pastures
and walks with me while sick to score more*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That sounds sexy af! How long were the lines you sniffed. It would have to be a phat 3 and a half inch line on my dick.
> 
> I’m packing more meat than Oscar Mayer®.


I wanted to fool around so obviously didn't do a line, wanted to enjoy the sex so just a bump off the dick head and mine iirc.  

*sad dads are the hottest*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> *is daddy not a sexual term in Chinese?*


Not afaik


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Not afaik


_...i see..._


----------



## Shady's Fox

*This place is my house*
*
I might as well erase my face with white out

‘Cause y'all can't see me like Ma$e's eyebrows (Where you at?)

Climbed out of a nice house through the front window

And heard this guy shout, "Hey that's my couch!"

Pull a 9 out during a rhyme bout

While I'm rippin' this shit, put a clip in and spit five rounds

And murder you hoes worse than a convertible flippin' vertical

Nose-first with the top off landing upside-down

Get tied down and duct-taped—fuck rape!

I'd rather just hump a slut's leg with my nuts shaved

It's Sway and Tech, two disk jockeys
*
*Breakin' so many freakin' needles I wonder if they inject*


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> _...i see..._



I'm innocent and pure. I've never even kissed a girl or had so much as a pull on a marijuana cigarette. I don't even take paracetamol because I heard it's bad for your liver. I just come here to try and show all you heathens the light of the Lord. Lol.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JEAN PACKED 37 SANDWICHES FOR HER PICNIC.

HER FAMILY ATE 9

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY SANDWICHES


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm innocent and pure. I've never even kissed a girl


_let me play with u bb_


----------



## DopeM

You been barebacking the barkeeper's or what?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> _let me play with u bb_



Soz, all lies, I am in fact, a bit of a whore and I like drugs. I'm sorry if I'm not virginal like you want. I know you like the idea of desecrating something pure.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Has anyone made a porno, like professionally? How much cable do you need?



I have often pondered this myself. Any experts out there that can chime in?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Soz, all lies, I am in fact, a bit of a whore and I like drugs. I'm sorry if I'm not virginal like you want. I know you like the idea of desecrating something pure.


oh god

no comment

triggered






my life is so fucked up and insane and I haven't told a soul and I still don't know why I am alive


----------



## DopeM

Virgins are the scum of earth.  Nothing pure bout em but their bottom


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Best guess is at least 8 if you want steady work. I once heard that you can also get a lot of work if you have a tiny one too? There has to be someone that knows the biz



Yeah, shit. I'm out of the running: https://www.menshealth.com/trending-news/a19548129/becoming-male-porn-star/


----------



## DopeM

They are desperate for any male porn stars in Japan.  No big? No matter...

Source: jahs on the floor in Jahpan: open wide


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Has anyone made a porno, like professionally? How much cable do you need?


it's more like what drugs / psychological damage is required.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have heard Japanese men have some of the largest penises for Asians. Any truth to that? Or is the reason there is a shortage of Japanese men in porno something else? Maybe culturally?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am so exhausted I want to cry

this sucks and MY BRAIN IS NEEDING DRUGS AND WANTS REVENGE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> an old romantic?


I like the bois I can be like I CAN FIX HIMMMMmmmm so I don't mind it imo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I have heard Japanese men have some of the largest penises for Asians. Any truth to that? Or is the reason there is a shortage of Japanese men in porno something else? Maybe culturally?


I fucked a Chinese guy for awhile, he had a good 6.5 inches. Barely any English though


----------



## thujone




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> I have often pondered this myself. Any experts out there that can chime in?



I video taped a cumshot on my phone. Neighbors dogs barked just after i blew my load it's a pretty savage video she didn't enjoy it.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I video taped a cumshot on my phone. Neighbors dogs barked just after i blew my load it's a pretty savage video she didn't enjoy it.



Hmmm, I'm not sure that qualifies. I've never had the desire to film it really. Though I was banging this Swiss-Danish chick for awhile who was really hot and her closet doors were these sliding mirrors, so did get a nice side view of me fucking her, that was kind of hot actually, so maybe I'd be into it come to think of it...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I video taped a cumshot on my phone. Neighbors dogs barked just after i blew my load it's a pretty savage video she didn't enjoy it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

thujone said:


>


Is this about @Captain.Heroin


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I fucked a Chinese guy for awhile, he had a good 6.5 inches. Barely any English though


i need a female that doesn't speak English imho


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need a female that doesn't speak English imho


If you spend enough time around a person, you learn their language, and once they figure that out they will never shut up 

Edit: also, gags


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure that qualifies. I've never had the desire to film it really. Though I was banging this Swiss-Danish chick for awhile who was really hot and her closet doors were these sliding mirrors, so did get a nice side view of me fucking her, that was kind of hot actually, so maybe I'd be into it come to think of it...



Sounds like some American Psycho shit.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need a female that doesn't speak English imho



Yeah i second this.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Sounds like some American Psycho shit.



Yeah, there was definitely some narcissistic element to it. It was definitely an ego thing in part.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Yeah i second this.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Orrr


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


>



I'd fucking wreck that big fucking black ass and we wouldn't even need bullshit english foreplay.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> Orrr



Boner at work.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> I'd fucking wreck that big fucking black ass and we wouldn't even need bullshit english foreplay.


Fucking aggressive


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need a female that doesn't speak English imho


Came here to remind him that's the point of foreign tail


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Came here to remind him that's the point of foreign tail


I still vote for gags


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Came here to remind him that's the point of foreign tail


aussie girls are foreign so there's one hole in your theory....


----------



## DopeM

They are cheeky lil cunts then innit?


----------



## JackoftheWood

In my relatively short experience aussie women are fine like a motherfucker.


----------



## DopeM

JackoftheWood said:


> In my relatively short experience aussie women are fine like a motherfucker.


Yea but they are loud & mouthy.

Ask Daisy / Claire / kyt


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want OUUUuUUUut


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> i want OUUUuUUUut


Dude my states already starting to reopen. Sucks to be you my guy.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

sewerslide.666mg said:


> sounds amazing, have u seen the movie Brazil it has nothing to do with actual Brazil,
> it's probly nice weather to



I have never seen it, is it about brazil?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> have you ever had cocaine or any hard drug sniffed off your dick before?



this is an experience that I have never experienced, but it seems a nice one.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> this is an experience that I have never experienced, but it seems a nice one.



My dick gets so hard that it gets oriented towards the upward direction, with some angulation, so that it would be hard to align a line on it on account of the gravity effects. Besides, it can get a little wet, flocking the cocaine, it is better watch out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Dude my states already starting to reopen. Sucks to be you my guy.


yOU have NO IDEA

my governor, the mayor, the president CAN ALL SUCK MY DICC

my mental health is in the toilet and I'm considering suicide instead of waiting out "the cure" fuck other people WHAT ABOUT MY RIGHTS

this is just another way to benefit the rich over the poor and IT 

DISGUSTS

ME

and I'm trying so hard to ACCEPT

the news FUCKING UPSETS ME and I'm TRIGGERED beyond relief

I need ALCOHOL, BENZOS some form of DOWNERS, NOW I'm going to lose it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> this is an experience that I have never experienced, but it seems a nice one.


it's very erotic when the bump is sniffed off your dick head then they start to suck


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> My dick gets so hard that it gets oriented towards the upward direction, with some angulation, so that it would be hard to align a line on it on account of the gravity effects. Besides, it can get a little wet, flocking the cocaine, it is better watch out


mine is very straight and would not be a problem imo

*as soon as I'm able to I'm going to amass a bunch of drugs and kill myself I'm so sick of Judeochristian society ruining my high, my boner, my sex life, my civil rights, my freedoms, fuck religion fuck everyone and fuck me too*

only plebes would want to "live" like this

this isn't living this is dying in life

and I'm sick of it


----------



## thujone

relax brah it's too late to be prom queen neway


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

thujone said:


> relax brah


I can't.  I need meds and my shitastic society is like "U WILL BE OK JUST STAY AT HOME AND EAT, FATTY". 

no I will not be ok.  SOCIETY will not be OK it will be totally fucked and stupid. 

THE LIBERALS ARE RUINING MY LIFE


----------



## Specified

im sick of it all cant i get a easy youtube to mp3 converter instead of going through hoops


----------



## Specified

half an hour since my urinary lkanniser kicked in


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> im sick of it all cant i get a easy youtube to mp3 converter instead of going through hoops


this one always works for me. just ignore all the pop ups after you hit download. 






						YouTube to Mp3 Music Converter - YTMP3
					

YTMP3 is free YouTube to mp3 converter. It helps you convert and download youtube videos to mp3 or mp4 files for free. YTMP3 is the best Youtube mp3 downloader.



					ytmp3.cc


----------



## thujone

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't.  I need meds and my shitastic society is like "U WILL BE OK JUST STAY AT HOME AND EAT, FATTY".
> 
> no I will not be ok.  SOCIETY will not be OK it will be totally fucked and stupid.
> 
> THE LIBERALS ARE RUINING MY LIFE



i kno man, it's not easy. try my special covid coping recipe, it takes the pain away


----------



## JackoftheWood

Don't you dare tempt me with such extravagant food while I'm stoned out of my gourd


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My profuse self hatred is going to win

I will make sure to say hi to shim

Going to buy 60 beers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

unless you like super sweet stuff, don't buy this.


----------



## Specified

death die alive need more cold ffs why cant these dealers respond and why cant they spell properly.................ugh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00 

you are my hero man

I was going to deliberately trip and then start physically attacking someone today... they were asking for it and instead I just let them act like a moron. 

Part of me is mad I didn't do it but it took conscious effort to remain COOL, CALM, COLLECTED and in the free world. 

I was like "no CAPTAIN you will cop a charge and there will be 80 different camera angles of you punching someone's lights out and laughing about it while you do it... not worth it..." and I listened to that inner voice.


----------



## Specified

Fuck u


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> @madness00
> 
> you are my hero man
> 
> I was going to deliberately trip and then start physically attacking someone today... they were asking for it and instead I just let them act like a moron.
> 
> Part of me is mad I didn't do it but it took conscious effort to remain COOL, CALM, COLLECTED and in the free world.
> 
> I was like "no CAPTAIN you will cop a charge and there will be 80 different camera angles of you punching someone's lights out and laughing about it while you do it... not worth it..." and I listened to that inner voice.


Ol superego always out to ruin ids fun


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Ol superego always out to ruin ids fun


+1 trillion

if I told you what they were doing you'd be in disbelief.  Or at least i imagine so.


----------



## Coxenormous

Why is Scorpio considered the most powerful zodiac sign?

Scorpio 24th of October to 22nd of November


PrincessDiz said:


> Macha is well known here. She gave a blessing and a curse symbolising the twins she left behind after giving birth to them. We have lots of amazing folklore.
> 
> Look up the film song of the sea, it’s full of Irish folklore and a great wee animation. Very sweet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

every time you talk about astrology I want to put a gun to my temple and blow my brains out


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I live in Id land and am out of touch with my super ego, but regardless you did the right thing, captain.

Don't let people outside of yourself effect.. yourself.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Specified said:


> Fuck u



Aw does 40 year old meth perv want attention from the little ones again?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I live in Id land and am out of touch with my super ego, but regardless you did the right thing, captain.
> 
> Don't let people outside of yourself effect.. yourself.


Thank you.  It was really hard. 

I am actively wishing them ill-will and hope they suffer deeply at the hands of covid-19 and not me.  The way they were acting, they were going to get it and probably spread it to dozens of people.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Sparrow wants his parrot back


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Whatever happens happens.

If they're dumb, something dumb will happen to them.

Let nature take it's course.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just chugged a rockstar then a red bull. I have no kratom and am sort of getting tired of it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Whatever happens happens.
> 
> If they're dumb, something dumb will happen to them.
> 
> Let nature take it's course.


THANK YOU. 

Nature will take care of him.  Then again I am a part of nature perhaps I missed my calling


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I have naughty thoughts all day long but it's not the right time or place.

I need to get out of the system.

Hopefully not to get back in.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I have naughty thoughts all day long but it's not the right time or place.
> 
> I need to get out of the system.
> 
> Hopefully not to get back in.


I don't want these thoughts but I can't help but hate others when they act like this and I'm not on my meds.

If society *at all* cared for humanity or myself it'd put me on meds.

Your inner happines/will power gives me hope I'll chill the fuck out again one day madness


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't really either, TBH, but there are no medications for my thoughts.

My therapist thought maybe they had to do with my bipolar diagnoses. 

Not the case, apparently.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm honest with her because it's a cry for help.

I don't want these thoughts.

As arousing/stimulating as they can be.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's why i used to drink to get away from them but in actuality it brought me closer to the edge.

So i tried weed instead. Worked like a charm actually.

I need weed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I'm honest with her because it's a cry for help.
> 
> I don't want these thoughts.
> 
> As arousing/stimulating as they can be.


That's why I have tons of respect for you, actively being a better person is so hot. 

I'm *struggling* but I did it today and it was pretty fucking hard.  

You have patience of a saint, man, I wish I had it.  I'm working on it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> That's why i used to drink to get away from them but in actuality it brought me closer to the edge.
> 
> So i tried weed instead. Worked like a charm actually.
> 
> I need weed.


Same.  I only have 1 gram of shatter left (I HAD LIKE TEN GRAMS it is SICK how I blow through it) and about a quarter ounce of weed so I'm ok, I need $$$$ and am going to war on the china virus any day now.  

CRIES.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

After i get my jollies from some meth i'm going to stone my ass out so i can go back out in public and not be, like, out of my mind, you feel me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> After i get my jollies from some meth i'm going to stone my ass out so i can go back out in public and not be, like, out of my mind, you feel me.


can I see what MADNESS is looking like today

i am guessing fly, sexy, chic as fucc?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Cute orange and grey striped v neck my gay friend gave me. Dark shade stretch jeans with a hole in the knee (not made like that). Growing a beard because i haven't gotten around to shaving.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Cute orange and grey striped v neck my gay friend gave me. Dark shade stretch jeans with a hole in the knee (not made like that). Growing a beard because i haven't gotten around to shaving.


THAT IS SOOOoo HOTttt

I would so give you some clothes to look sharp in too esp if I got to see you put it on that would be so hotTTTT

I am so fucking bored

at least I had sex yesterday (a lot) and will fuck today (HOPEFULLY) if I don't get to fuck I'm gonna start going insane


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> After i get my jollies from some meth i'm going to stone my ass out so i can go back out in public and not be, like, out of my mind, you feel me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm so fucking bored all I have is beer weed extract and tears


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm so fucking bored all I have is beer weed extract and tears


i stopped drinking for the 8 billionth time today and now Ron is screaming in my ear.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i stopped drinking for the 8 billionth time today and now Ron is screaming in my ear.


At least you aren't talking about astrology so I would totally donate $10 to your gofundme relapse cause. 

Fuck everyone else talking about astrology I want to fucking vomit and cut myself at the same time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*ghostandthedarkness *is at least cool


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> At least you aren't talking about astrology so I would totally donate $10 to your gofundme relapse cause.
> 
> Fuck everyone else talking about astrology I want to fucking vomit and cut myself at the same time.


wasn't Nancy Reagan into that shit?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

maybe if I attack the next person who gets in my 6 feet of personal space without sucking my dick will mean I get back on benzos and the state will help me back to mental health

I CAN PRAY AND HOPE lul

madness I need benzos to chill I am just one of those people

the rage is real

beer doesn't work quick enough I Don't drink quickly like a plebe to be able to be an alcoholic

I tried


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wasn't Nancy Reagan into that shit?



I bet Nancy Reagan liked to snort dexies and take it in the pooper


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> wasn't Nancy Reagan into that shit?


AND HER HUSBAND DIED OF ALZHEIMER'S

and he deserved it

WHO NEEDS SO MANY TREES? 

CLOSE DOWN THE MENTAL HEALTH FACILITIES

*fucking deserved it*

Reagan enabled Trump and both are going to die horrible deaths if there's a god


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"just say no" sounds like victim blaming to me

#metoo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It'll be okay.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> It'll be okay.


That's what I thought and maybe it will be but I have to sit with my deep inner rage and let it out

You can't repress emotions you can only accept them so they go away and acceptance is proving difficult if not impossible

Maybe DJT will grab Pelosi by the vagina and then she'll shoot him with an illegal gun she got from her crack dealer....

BTW totally plausible and hopefully will happen


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH you're a Leo too?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> So you don’t want your horoscope read?
> 
> Tough shit, here you go:
> 
> *Leo | July 23 to Aug. 22*
> You hate the phrase “Were through the looking glass here, people,” but you’ll have to use it anyway this week when you and a bunch of people go through a looking glass.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> CH you're a Leo too?


Astrology isn't real I can't be a leo. 

Just call me a christian.  It's equally not real.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00 

I'm not trying to be salty

I think I'm just filled with a lot of salty / rage feelings

You know I'm fantasizing about your sexy body, I mean no saltiness you know I love you BB doll


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm sorry guys I'm being so salty I didn't wake up with enough drugs or alcohol or blood sugar in my system and I am losing weight because of manorexia and I fucking hate myself I can't help it I WANNA MAKE LOVE WITH MYSELF WHILE CUTTING DEEP INSIDE MY FLEEESSHHHH


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Okay but were you born in the Leo range?


----------



## BK38

I noticed like the tiniest hint of some pudge around my belly today and I'm like... WTF is this?!? Is this a thing now that I'm in my 30s? Am I going to have to stop drinking excessively and actually exercise? I'm going to eat a bowl of pasta and cry into it for the salt.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey man at least you're honest @BK38. Cry all you want you deserve it.

I'm getting fat i think. I haven't really noticed but now that i look at it it looks different than high school.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I noticed like the tiniest hint of some pudge around my belly today and I'm like... WTF is this?!? Is this a thing now that I'm in my 30s? Am I going to have to stop drinking excessively and actually exercise? I'm going to eat a bowl of pasta and cry into it for the salt.


switch to straight hard liquor every day. can almost guarantee within a week of heavy drinking your appetite will be nonexistent and you'll lose weight.  win/win


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah and you'll pee out all the calories IIRC.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Okay but were you born in the Leo range?


I don't recall






...I will PM you because of insane paranoia toward the outside world...


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> switch to straight hard liquor every day. can almost guarantee within a week of heavy drinking your appetite will be nonexistent and you'll lose weight.  win/win



I just end up drinking way too much and then binge eating a shitload of food at like 3am. I don't think that strategy would work for me. Also, isn't there a shitload of calories in liquor too?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude just do it it's ghost trust him. He has experience.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> I just end up drinking way too much and then binge eating a shitload of food at like 3am. I don't think that strategy would work for me. Also, isn't there a shitload of calories in liquor too?


i usually go 180 pounds but got down to 142 on the all rum diet. had absolutely no appetite for months


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Told ya.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I noticed like the tiniest hint of some pudge around my belly today and I'm like... WTF is this?!? Is this a thing now that I'm in my 30s? Am I going to have to stop drinking excessively and actually exercise? I'm going to eat a bowl of pasta and cry into it for the salt.


that's what you get for obeying the lockdown NOW LOVE YOUR NEW BODY BY MACRON™


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i usually go 180 pounds but got down to 142 on the all rum diet. had absolutely no appetite for months



That's crazy! But probably not good for you either. I'm not overweight either, if anything I'm a little underweight, but I have a tiny bit of belly fat that wasn't there before. I think the only solution is to bite the bullet and quit drinking so much and actually exercise. I'm just being a melodramatic, vain little bitch. Don't mind me. I'm just mourning my body's ability to have crap poured into it and come out on other end as toned body.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

it's not your president's fault imhe


----------



## Coxenormous

ghostandthedarknes said:


> switch to straight hard liquor every day. can almost guarantee within a week of heavy drinking your appetite will be nonexistent and you'll lose weight.  win/win


Besides my Godlike fast metabolism, I drink whiskey almost every day. I'm skinny AF


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 let me help you work off some of that winter weight bb


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> That's crazy! But probably not good for you either. I'm not overweight either, if anything I'm a little underweight, but I have a tiny bit of belly fat that wasn't there before. I think the only solution is to bite the bullet and quit drinking so much and actually exercise. I'm just being a melodramatic, vain little bitch. Don't mind me. I'm just mourning my body's ability to have crap poured into it and come out on other end as toned body.


wouldn't recommend heavy drinking to anyone and was only joking.  never felt so shitty in my life.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 let me help you work off some of that winter weight bb



Taibo and Jazzercise is what you have in mind right? Maybe a spinning class? We can go to together!


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> @BK38 let me help you work off some of that winter weight bb


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's not your president's fault imhe



You take that back. Macron is responsible for my body. I have no control over this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Taibo and Jazzercise is what you have in mind right? Maybe a spinning class? We can go to together!


whatever keeps your heart rate up

let me at least look from a safe 6 feet distance while you change in the locker room


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You take that back. Macron is responsible for my body. I have no control over this.


no i mean

sorry you're not MURRKAN

"Not my president" is what people call Trump

so "not your president" would be macron


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Captain.Heroin

only 'murrkans would get that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


>


w01f how are you

I am on my 2nd beer

starting to get a boner instead of a mental rage

oh thank god the booze works


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> whatever keeps your heart rate up
> 
> let me at least look from a safe 6 feet distance while you change in the locker room


Who has ever heard of the ol' tuckeroo? 
-When you get a boner in gym class so you tuck it in your waistline of your gym shorts so you don't get laughed at.


----------



## BK38

w01fg4ng said:


>



Waking Life? Cool movie.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Who has ever heard of the ol' tuckeroo?
> -When you get a boner in gym class so you tuck it in your waistline of your gym shorts so you don't get laughed at.


I didn't get boners when I was younger around other guys

ppl are gross parasites when they are young and children are disgusting


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> only 'murrkans would get that



I'm technically 'merican, but haven't been back to the states in forever.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that was really harsh and I apologize but being totally honest

I have no mental filter I am so sorry

covid-19 lockdown took my manners away

and not having benzos if I had my meds I would BE OK


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> I didn't get boners when I was younger around other guys
> 
> ppl are gross parasites when they are young and children are disgusting


What? There were girls in my Gym class dude... I was a horny teenager


----------



## Captain.Heroin

srsly sorry to everyone I am being a salty bitch maybe @mal3volent will give me a spanking


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> What? There were girls in my Gym class dude... I was a horny teenager


co ed volleyball  iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> What? There were girls in my Gym class dude... I was a horny teenager


you probably went to high school where there were hot ppl

i grew up in the dirty south and it was dirty and disgusting most ppl were not sexually attractive there

iirc


----------



## Coxenormous

My friend told our English teacher to go suck a "Hot dog flavored Tally Whacker" & got suspended


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think i remember like 2 to 3 hot people from my high school

1 girl 2 guys

that's it

everyone else was grosstastic myself included

i look much hotter now some guys look hotter w/ age iirc

i won't judge the women negatively but i am being honest


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> you probably went to high school where there were hot ppl
> 
> i grew up in the dirty south and it was dirty and disgusting most ppl were not sexually attractive there
> 
> iirc


Yes, i'm a city boy. Grew up in the heart of Indianapolis


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> My friend told our English teacher to go suck a "Hot dog flavored Tally Whacker" & got suspended


ok i like this story i approve


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coxenormous said:


> Yes, i'm a city boy. Grew up in the heart of Indianapolis


Pence fucked ur state

I hope ya'll get drunk and rush him outta the state with pitch forks and torches

him and his whole family are [censored] trash

*even you with your youtube vids would be a better governor/vice president and not scam people out of money I'm sure

ugh I hate pence and pals so much

i hope he gets the covid from his coworker and i hope he spreads it to donald j trump it would make me laugh so much*


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> Pence fucked ur state
> 
> I hope ya'll get drunk and rush him outta the state with pitch forks and torches
> 
> him and his whole family are white trash
> 
> *even you with your youtube vids would be a better governor/vice president and not scam people out of money I'm sure
> 
> ugh I hate pence and pals so much
> 
> i hope he gets the covid from his coworker and i hope he spreads it to donald j trump it would make me laugh so much*


Hahaha, I stopped posting that shit lol, I get it's annoying as shit. At least I realize that  , & I just smoke my weed. I don't give a fuck about politics honestly


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sorry i forget this is tl and i need to be CHEERY

fuck I need more beer in my brain NOW man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I will listen to KATY PERRY and jerk off thinking about her tits


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> w01f how are you
> 
> I am on my 2nd beer
> 
> starting to get a boner instead of a mental rage
> 
> oh thank god the booze works


I'm in the dog house for drinking too much but will most likely released early on good behavior.



BK38 said:


> Waking Life? Cool movie.


Love it!


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> I will listen to KATY PERRY and jerk off thinking about her tits


----------



## Captain.Heroin

anything with hot women is ok i wont hate on that iirc

after 2 beers I think I'm just going to smoke a lot


----------



## Coxenormous

I'm half a bottle deep...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think half a bottle of that would have me pretty fucked up

enjoy your drunk

i am barely getting there


----------



## Coxenormous

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think half a bottle of that would have me pretty fucked up
> 
> enjoy your drunk
> 
> i am barely getting there


I am def enjoying my drunkness   I can take a 5th to the dome all day


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> anything with hot women is ok i wont hate on that iirc


hope we can put this to the test, ch

Free... your favorite, no?
LYA
Ptah


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Okay, so what the fuck is up with white people that just boil their fucking pasta for God knows how long?

If you aren't Italian - Time your fucking pasta

If you don't let the water boil before adding your pasta - don't offer to cook for other people

Salt your fucking water

Don't add oil to your fucking water or your sauce won't stick

I think people should have to pass a test to be able to buy pasta so they don't bastardize it and then their children grow up to decimate their pasta as well.

This is for the good of the future of pasta.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coxenormous said:


> I'm half a bottle deep...


I'm half a foot deep in your fuckin mama


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Okay, so what the fuck is up with white people that just boil their fucking pasta for God knows how long?
> 
> If you aren't Italian - Time your fucking pasta
> 
> If you don't let the water boil before adding your pasta - don't offer to cook for other people
> 
> Salt your fucking water
> 
> Don't add oil to your fucking water or your sauce won't stick
> 
> I think people should have to pass a test to be able to buy pasta so they don't bastardize it and then their children grow up to decimate their pasta as well.
> 
> This is for the good of the future of pasta.


I know how to cook pasta you would be very proud of me


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm half a foot deep in your fuckin mama


Ewwww you would want that.... That's nasty yo


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

40?


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Coxenormous

This song is my Mood


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who hurt you? This is real pain that you write. Pasta, like rice, is an art form. I would never cook you or anyone else anything that I hadn’t mastered.
> 
> BTW, I cook everyone grilled cheese sandwiches, and that is it! They’re awesome, you can put a little hot sauce on them, it’s awesome.


Oh it is a very deep sorrow. So many people I know just completely destroy what could be a fantastic meal by wrecking their pasta (and rice! I am quite passionate about both!) 

What really gets me is they like to brag about how they dont time their pasta, all the while the shit is swelling in the pot like a fucking squishy bomb about to go off. 



Captain.Heroin said:


> I know how to cook pasta you would be very proud of me


I am extremely proud of you bb


Hylight said:


>


You are everything that is good and pure in this world. Such innocence.


----------



## Hylight

*^^^ *you're awesome


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

Hylight said:


>


What in the retrograding prolapsed Uranus is this?


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh it is a very deep sorrow. So many people I know just completely destroy what could be a fantastic meal by wrecking their pasta (and rice! I am quite passionate about both!)
> 
> What really gets me is they like to brag about how they dont time their pasta, all the while the shit is swelling in the pot like a fucking squishy bomb about to go off.
> 
> 
> I am extremely proud of you bb
> 
> You are everything that is good and pure in this world. Such innocence.


They obviously on that lot pasta fam shit pham


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to eat well tonight. 

I need to get blood sugar up


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh it is a very deep sorrow. So many people I know just completely destroy what could be a fantastic meal by wrecking their pasta (and rice! I am quite passionate about both!)
> 
> What really gets me is they like to brag about how they dont time their pasta, all the while the shit is swelling in the pot like a fucking squishy bomb about to go off.
> 
> 
> I am extremely proud of you bb
> 
> You are everything that is good and pure in this world. Such innocence.



Girl, I am the pasta master!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Girl, I am the pasta master!


Lovely!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Aww! You’re a foodie, how cute!!! And tasty looking!
> 
> People are starving right now during this unholy Chinese apocalypse. You have the balls to shove pictures of perfectly cooked pasta in our starving faces. What type are of fucked up liberal are you?
> 
> JK! Love the pics and fuck those assholes that can see your meal online, and not figure out how to skin and serve alley possum!
> 
> I eat whatever whenever! I eat my roadkill


I'm like a foodie, just less boujie. I can skin a deer and make a roast, and I also enjoy perfectly cooked pasta. I tend to work at all of my dishes until they are "put your foot in that" good, but still fall within a frugal budget.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> DON’T SELL OR SIGN ANYTHING WHEN URANUS IS IN PROLAPSED RETROGRADE!!!
> 
> I can just hear the flight attendant, giving all of the passengers on the flight that pearl of knowledge.
> 
> This has happened to me before, but with Mercury in retrograde. Fooy! The only thing that is in retrograde is that flight attendant’s career.
> 
> Go back to school and learn something more reliable than astrology! Thanks again for flying: Shut The FUCK Up Airlines. We say: Shut The Fuck Up!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Don’t take me the wrong way, but (don’t take me the wrong way.) There have been major studies about the simple sugar content of semen, and they concluded that, “Even a person’s own semen, has enough proteins, vitamins and sugars/fat to sustain a healthy mans essential nutrition.”
> 
> —Dr. Cumguzzler


Blech


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


>


SPOOGE


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM KFC


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM KFC



how are you recovering from all that vicious bullying you had to endure man?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> how are you recovering from all that vicious bullying you had to endure man?


WHAT BULLYINNG?


Hylight said:


>


HOOD TO SEE YOU'VE MATURED


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> how are you recovering from all that vicious bullying you had to endure man?


WHAT BULLYING?


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


>


The irony is real...


----------



## Coxenormous

Last one


----------



## andyturbo

_*BANG BANG SHOTS FIRED!!!!!!!!!

oooooooofff damn girl!*_


----------



## Hylight




----------



## deficiT

I just deleted a half written post in the other thread demanding someone spill the tea on this beef, but now I'm serious


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

shroomyboom said:


> I just deleted a half written post in the other thread demanding someone spill the tea on this beef, but now I'm serious


I was minding my own business one day and this hoe and her friend decided to make the forum explode because I had a sexual fantasy about some serious masochistic shit that is really not even a feasible act, and anyway they just lost their fucking minds like Mormons at an Ozzy concert. I'm sure someone else could tell you better.


----------



## SS373dOH

shroomyboom said:


> I just deleted a half written post in the other thread demanding someone spill the tea on this beef, but now I'm serious





LadyAlkaline said:


> I was minding my own business one day and this hoe and her friend decided to make the forum explode because I had a sexual fantasy about some serious masochistic shit that is really not even a feasible act, and anyway they just lost their fucking minds like Mormons at an Ozzy concert. I'm sure someone else could tell you better.



Here's the tldr; we have a cat fight boys, meow !


----------



## SS373dOH

Oh yeah, LA's prolly an alt.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Suck iiiiit


----------



## Coxenormous

this one is too relevant


----------



## andyturbo

LadyAlkaline said:


> Suck iiiiit



Can I lick it?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> Here's the tldr; we have a cat fight boys, meow !


I fight like a man, so its more like a gorilla slamming a kitten against the wall


----------



## SS373dOH

Hey quit posting pics that are futile in identifying you, everyone knows boob pics are the only accurate way to identify a bler..


----------



## SS373dOH

andyturbo said:


> Can I lick it?


I was here first !


----------



## LadyAlkaline

andyturbo said:


> Can I lick it?


Yasss


----------



## Coxenormous

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight

o.f.  i died !!! 

   i  ca             aan't


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SHE IS KINKYYYY

RUNNNN


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Bored af I am usually asleep by now


----------



## SS373dOH

Coxenormous said:


>


He could be a captain 3rd rank in the Navy of the Russian Federation. They have a 3 stripe sleeve insignia.


----------



## Coxenormous

SS373dOH said:


> He could be a captain 3rd rank in the Navy of the Russian Federation. They have a 3 stripe sleeve insignia.


Yeah true, Or if he's captain of a ship period reguardless of his ranking.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

*lol*


----------



## deficiT

At this point in forums I have pretty much given up on wondering who is really who, and just assume everyone's either making alts or just really bored or sad


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## LadyAlkaline

shroomyboom said:


> At this point in forums I have pretty much given up on wondering who is really who, and just assume everyone's either making alts or just really bored or sad


I'm bored and sleepy usually


----------



## deficiT

You seem slightly more real than the cat or the spaceman


----------



## LadyAlkaline

shroomyboom said:


> You seem slightly more real than the cat or the spaceman


I'm 31 going on 50. I'm usually in bed by 11, I'm ornery and have a foul mouth. I'd say I'm pretty real


----------



## deficiT

Dog* not spaceman... Sorry you know the one.

Sooo to be clear you're saying youre 30 or youre 50??? *I'm terrible at sarcasm


----------



## monkeymandown

SS373dOH said:


> Can I post dumb shit while sober ?


Apparently you just did


----------



## SS373dOH

I cant defend the dumb shit, but how dare you accuse someone of sobriety.


----------



## Coxenormous

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B8-YbimjiZp/


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

p•r•e•t•t•y  thirty flirty ☺


----------



## andyturbo

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I accidentally took too much phenibut and blacked out. Luckily, I passed out on a pile of rocks on my porch and was woken up by two concerned cops. Apparently, I was screaming at my neighbors to all die. I’m embarrassed, but apparently, I really mean that. My neighbors call me Crazy Jamie, so this shouldn’t be confusing to them.
> 
> *Harm Reduction* Please don’t take over 25 grams of phenibut in on dose. That’s unwise.
> 
> —Wizard



Apparently theres a new homosexual film thats smashing the charts called The Wizard of the Arse.. and your Dad stars in it.


----------



## andyturbo

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nobody better mess with me now! I’m like CH fragile right now, but I have drugs and a family that loves me. You wouldn’t understand having parents that love and care for you, because your a little orphan kid.



That was UNREASONABLE and COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Here is a neat trick during quarantine!  Eat a whole bunch of vitamin C at once, like 25 grams of it in one dose. It’s relatively harmless, but you will be farting all day long. Sneak that amount in your partner’s morning glass of OJ, and laugh and laugh when they start farting uncontrollably all day long!
> 
> —Wizard


this some fucked up way of sourcing roofies?


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> apparently, I really mean .  Crazy Jamie, . ..
> ..
> *Harm Reduction* Please don’t take over 25 grams of phenibut in on dose. That’s unwise.
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## schizopath

Things we learned in 2019

-Sex is overrated
-Buprenorphine is underrated


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No way man! No sourcing going on here, unless you got some or know where to get some? All the cool kids are huffing Jenkem and farting Vitamin C. Mother fucking farty party.


----------



## schizopath

IM NOT THAT HORNY!


----------



## DopeM

Coxenormous said:


> The irony is real...


Scorpion is an actual cheat code in first mortal kombat


----------



## schizopath

The content of your post is a mystery, but here have an upvote


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> +1 trillion
> 
> if I told you what they were doing you'd be in disbelief.  Or at least i imagine so.


You might do surprised at the nasty in my head


----------



## schizopath




----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> The content of your post is a mystery, but here have an upvote


Youve obviously never been on the wrong end of some asshole kid spamming "get over here" hook.

The troll was one of the first to be released upon an unsuspecting middle America by the likes of @Lysis cooked up in one of her Usenet groups


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

That's definitely an asshole


----------



## Hylight




----------



## MsDiz

Hylight said:


>


We have never had these in Ireland. Americans are weird as fuck.


----------



## DopeM

That's because you have good lads ( 'n' lass's) who know to treat a lady right down there with manual tongue cleanings.  Americans are just too lazy & don't respeck womyn


----------



## schizopath

I once had liquid benzos in a holder like that


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Next months gonna be fucking lit. Gonna be getting coke, heroin and a pack of gabapentin.


----------



## schizopath

Naa I offered it to my friends that were visiting me and then some


----------



## MsDiz

i bought a new mattress which arrived yesterday and last night I had the best nights sleep in so long! It was a warm cloud of awesomeness.


----------



## JackoftheWood

And so I have returned to my wake and bake ways.


PrincessDiz said:


> i bought a new mattress which arrived yesterday and last night I had the best nights sleep in so long! It was a warm cloud of awesomeness.


Nice, I've a pretty new queen size myself. A good mattress is literally life changing.


----------



## MsDiz

JackoftheWood said:


> And so I have returned to my wake and bake ways.
> 
> Nice, I've a pretty new queen size myself. A good mattress is literally life changing.


It has changed my life. Amazing indeed. Snarf.


----------



## DopeM




----------



## DopeM

JackoftheWood said:


> And so I have returned to my wake and bake ways.
> 
> Nice, I've a pretty new queen size myself. A good mattress is literally life changing.


i'm actually wondering how I'm going to explain my new weed habit to my boss if I ever get back to work


----------



## JackoftheWood

DopeM said:


> i'm actually wondering how I'm going to explain my new weed habit to my boss if I ever get back to work


Thankfully as a college kid showing up to class baked is actually kind of expected these days.


----------



## DopeM

ahhh, those daze are not so far behind me -- enjoy these years

I mean they know I am a pothead, I just managed to wait until at least half way through a shift before I had a toke

Now, I'm ripping live resin dabs at 7 AM to get through the next 4 hours of the inevitable onslaught of children's songs and TV I will surely have to endure while my wife "works" from home


----------



## JackoftheWood

Sounds like you need it. I switched from flower to carts, as my living situation demands maximum stealth. Now I can get more blazed than ever as long as my landlord isn't in the house.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> At least she has a job! You got little ones running around in your home?


She does, apparently teachers are still essential (our education system hasn't been "essential" for at least 20 years - jkjk)  I'm sure there are challenges to overcome from teaching from home - but it certainly doesn't seem as intensive as controlling a classroom full of hoodrat shit heads  -- I have to admit it is strange that somehow I make more on unemployment with this extra $600 weekly on top of UE than she does in her salaried position as a high school teacher - and to answer your second question there may be some boys under the stairs 



JackoftheWood said:


> Sounds like you need it. I switched from flower to carts, as my living situation demands maximum stealth. Now I can get more blazed than ever as long as my landlord isn't in the house.


Carts are game changers


----------



## schizopath

Good picture. My youngest brother is 20 years younger than me, lul.


----------



## schizopath

`Quite possibly. My parents were 20 when they had me. I had a whole lotta persons on me when I was born.

Its funny, sometimes the lil bro comes to smoke cigarettes with me. He "smokes" a matchsticks.


----------



## schizopath

Wait a minute, Im getting coke and heroin next month. Thats the perfect indegrients to lure some hot fucking milf into my nest for some despicable anal sex.


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All my kids are grown. I miss the days of constant Sponge Bob Square Pants and shitty diapers.
> 
> Here we are last Christmas:


Badass family - a beautiful thing

I'd post pics n shit but some scumbag from here ( no longer here ) contacted a government agency about me and now I can't post on drug boards about that stuff - according to the boss


----------



## schizopath

Oh yeah, I could put an advertisement on our local dark web forum about the coke and heroin -> sex.

But the amounts aint too big though and thats the thing. Im propably getting a custom 0.666g heroin and 0.7g coke package.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fucking snitches. I’m not worried, because I don’t do anything illegal anymore. I am proud to be apart of this great harm reduction and recovery board.
> 
> You say that dude that narced you out is gone from here right? If I were you, I would track that motherfucker down and fuck his life up, but that’s just me. I live for ruining pieces of shit’s lives up like that fucker.


Fucking agree

I just posted like 6 photos of me on another thread because I don't have anything to hide. 

And fuck anyone that would go out of their way to trash your reputation. That guy is a POS


----------



## DopeM

he is a vegas street person now.  im not sure there is a lower rung of hell but if there is im sure he will find his way lost

the other one is living in mums basement munching her nuggies and jerking off over btc trades


----------



## Coffeeshroom

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fucking agree
> 
> I just posted like 6 photos of me on another thread because I don't have anything to hide.
> 
> And fuck anyone that would go out of their way to trash your reputation. That guy is a POS


POES in my language


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone who fucks with me or my family better just kill them selves, because I’m relentless and can hold a grudge.


You are now a certified man. Congratulationz!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All my kids are grown. I miss the days of constant Sponge Bob Square Pants and shitty diapers.
> 
> Here we are last Christmas:


YOUR KID LIKES BLACK METAL THAT IS SO Coooool






you should tell him *you know the guy who does leviathan*

pretend like it's me and be like "Yeah he's this crazy [CENSORED] who does a bunch of drugs..." BAHHHH lul.

But I def know that's Leviathan and you should be like "I can't read all that SCRIBBLE..."


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Captain.Heroin said:


> YOUR KID LIKES BLACK METAL THAT IS SO Coooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should tell him *you know the guy who does leviathan*
> 
> pretend like it's me and be like "Yeah he's this crazy [CENSORED] who does a bunch of drugs..." BAHHHH lul.
> 
> But I def know that's Leviathan and you should be like "I can't read all that SCRIBBLE..."


Aaaaaaaahhhhahhaaaaaahhhahahaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL @The Wizard of the Creek

ask him if he has the newest 7"

he probably doesn't (100 copies)

PRETEND LIKE YOU CAN GET HIM 1 lul

he'll be like ORLY??


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

doesn't count unless you worship Satan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> doesn't count unless you worship Satan


I do get intoxicated/blacked out in public screaming SATAN sometimes.... YMMV


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I do get intoxicated/blacked out in public screaming SATAN sometimes.... YMMV


don't we all......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I need to get fucked up so I can judge WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN.HEROINE???
but I'm too sober and it's painful


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AWWW ur kids are GOOD KIDS omg

awwwWAWWWWwwawww

that means you were a good dad imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You should get a couple kids, if you don’t already. It’s fun. Gives you something to do while waiting for this miserable existence to end. Just a suggestion.


I like sex too much their poor minds would be traumatized

It would be like every day they come home from school "OH YOU KIDS ARE HOME EARLY, I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THE SUN RISE..."


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I need to get fucked up so I can judge WHERE IN THE WORLD IS CAPTAIN.HEROINE???
> but I'm too sober and it's painful


sobriety sucks imo. I'm clean 1 year all opies but think ima jump back from alcohol. i don't get in trouble with ron and i think it's better health wise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> sobriety sucks imo. I'm clean 1 year all opies but think ima jump back from alcohol. i don't get in trouble with ron and i think it's better health wise


Alcohol is so, so bad for the body, man.  It's bad for your kidneys, liver, heart, brain, like so many things.  I wouldn't say to use heroin again but do you like weed?  Does that not do it for you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Alcohol is so, so bad for the body, man.  It's bad for your kidneys, liver, heart, brain, like so many things.  I wouldn't say to use heroin again but do you like weed?  Does that not do it for you?


weed alone is no go for me. i love the come up of opies and alcohol so i gotta pick 1. if history repeats itself I'll be on both tho


----------



## schizopath

Going to my friends over a tea and prolly gonna lend some dvd from him cause I dont have netflix atm :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> weed alone is no go for me. i love the come up of opies and alcohol so i gotta pick 1. if history repeats itself I'll be on both tho


Have you gotten a diagnosis for anything (no judgments either way), are you a pain patient?  Just wondering?  

As someone who loves the downers myself I am typically really healthy mentally and physically if I have a benzo script, have you tried those meds?  I'm guessing you have.  Forgive me if I've asked before (MY BRAIN IS DEAD)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

day 2 no FUCC
BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [screams outside] AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *scratching self*

NEED FUCC

[emotional meltdown ensues]

I'm going to put on sad dad sweat pants, go outside and smoke weed shirtless as the sun comes up

because FUCC me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All three of them have busted their Mom and me fucking on different occasions. The boy said it looked like two whales going at it, he said he never saw so much flesh. The oldest girl weirdly said it comforted her, something about her parents loving each other, bla bla bla. My youngest didn’t speak for about a month after, then she wouldn’t shut up with all these questions about sex and penises and positions (she was 8) and could she have sex? To which I replied, “Not till your twelve!”


LOL

"NEVER SAW SO MUCH FLESH"

go check out my lockdown/dick pic thread

if they see that they'll be scarred


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> All three of them have busted their Mom and me fucking on different occasions. The boy said it looked like two whales going at it, he said he never saw so much flesh. The oldest girl weirdly said it comforted her, something about her parents loving each other, bla bla bla. My youngest didn’t speak for about a month after, then she wouldn’t shut up with all these questions about sex and penises and positions (she was 8) and could she have sex? To which I replied, “Not till your twelve!”


About your daughter I can honestly see that it's like, if I had to choose between a permanent image of dad having sex with mom or dad beating mom... SEX, PLEASE... PLEASE... that can at least be "NORMAL" and I can one day "MAYBE REPRESS IT".  The violence shit sticks with you forever.

That is a WEIRD thing to say, but honestly humble, and thankful and she sounds just thankful to have LOVING parents and not like FIGHTING ones like MOST parents, man, like really.  That's A+.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Have you gotten a diagnosis for anything (no judgments either way), are you a pain patient?  Just wondering?
> 
> As someone who loves the downers myself I am typically really healthy mentally and physically if I have a benzo script, have you tried those meds?  I'm guessing you have.  Forgive me if I've asked before (MY BRAIN IS DEAD)


quit ron for 10 years then i fucked up my neck at work. thought i could handle oxy. back on ron in a month. went to doc for anxiety, clonazapam and xanax. back then all scripts were electronic so i figured out a way to get 2 scripts playing the doctor and the lpn nurse. 3 years later got caught and cut off everything.  Benzo withdrawal.  that's when i found bl.


----------



## DopeM

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am typically really healthy mentally and physically if I have a benzo script, have you tried those meds?  I'm guessing you have.  Forgive me if I've asked before (MY BRAIN IS DEAD)



They should just make this an ad for benzos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> quit ron for 10 years then i fucked up my neck at work. thought i could handle oxy. back on ron in a month. went to doc for anxiety, clonazapam and xanax. back then all scripts were electronic so i figured out a way to get 2 scripts playing the doctor and the lpn nurse. 3 years later got caught and cut off everything.  Benzo withdrawal.  that's when i found bl.


aw damn man thanks for working and shit I'm so sorry you got hurt at work.  Society has to do more to take care of people who get hurt contributing and shit.  

Benzo wd is shit and I'm so sorry to hear about your problems and the fact you have legit pain.  No one deserves pain like that and you seem like a real cool person. 

Do you have a girlfriend to help monitor your use so you don't get too hooked or whatever?  It can also help to have someone hold onto a bag for when you're about to run out / when you do, so that it's not like full blown withdrawal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> They should just make this an ad for benzos


"For when you need to forget again...because life sucks."


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> day 2 no FUCC
> BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [screams outside] AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *scratching self*
> 
> NEED FUCC
> 
> [emotional meltdown ensues]
> 
> I'm going to put on sad dad sweat pants, go outside and smoke weed shirtless as the sun comes up
> 
> because FUCC me


Lol if i go stand outside in my front yard smoking weed without a shirt, i just have my neighbour staring at me through her kitchen window and then her husband biting me shit minutes later if he doesnt phone the rent a cop on me.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> aw damn man thanks for working and shit I'm so sorry you got hurt at work.  Society has to do more to take care of people who get hurt contributing and shit.
> 
> Benzo wd is shit and I'm so sorry to hear about your problems and the fact you have legit pain.  No one deserves pain like that and you seem like a real cool person.
> 
> Do you have a girlfriend to help monitor your use so you don't get too hooked or whatever?  It can also help to have someone hold onto a bag for when you're about to run out / when you do, so that it's not like full blown withdrawal.


I'm  a year clean of all drugs. had about 9 months clean from alcohol until my dad died in Feb. started drinking again and took some Kratom but that's it for my use lately. also smoked weed after i started drinking again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Lol if i go stand outside in my front yard smoking weed without a shirt, i just have my neighbour staring at me through her kitchen window and then her husband biting me shit minutes later if he doesnt phone the rent a cop on me.


I live around a lot of conservative types

if they can't handle a shirtless guy they don't need to live where I do

I'd probably moon them/wag my dick around, tell them to take a picture if they like to look so much, why are they staring at me if they have nothing better to do, he's probably got a small dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm  a year clean of all drugs. had about 9 months clean from alcohol until my dad died in Feb. started drinking again and took some Kratom but that's it for my use lately. also smoked weed after i started drinking again


oh MAN that is rough.  February of this year?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh MAN that is rough.  February of this year?


yep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was using kinda heavily after family losses too man that's really, really rough shit and I'm always here if you want to talk about it.  Were you and your dad on good terms?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*oh my god I'm getting enraged our governor better fucking die of covid*


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> I live around a lot of conservative types
> 
> if they can't handle a shirtless guy they don't need to live where I do
> 
> I'd probably moon them/wag my dick around, tell them to take a picture if they like to look so much, why are they staring at me if they have nothing better to do, he's probably got a small dick


Yeah its pure jealousy having a young athletic build neighbour that likes walking around shirtless and having his wife being very friendly with me, guess it also didnt help when we exchanged numbers lol


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm  a year clean of all drugs. had about 9 months clean from alcohol until my dad died in Feb. started drinking again and took some Kratom but that's it for my use lately. also smoked weed after i started drinking again


I'm sorry about your father's passing ❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so frustrated

I'm going to fucking lose it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am so frustrated
> 
> I'm going to fucking lose it


Just let go babe


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Pretty lady for happy thoughts everyone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yeah its pure jealousy having a young athletic build neighbour that likes walking around shirtless and having his wife being very friendly with me, guess it also didnt help when we exchanged numbers lol


In real life I'm screaming like a fucking monkey and things aren't going well and reading this is a +1

Tell me more?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Just let go babe


I don't have meds I can't


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't have meds I can't


can't you hit the streets for em?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Okay I'm outie for most of the weekend. 

Fishing and building shelves for the new work van are definitely on the agenda.

If any of you come across some sketchy stims, send to my address for testing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Okay I'm outie for most of the weekend.
> 
> Fishing and building shelves for the new work van are definitely on the agenda.
> 
> If any of you come across some sketchy stims, send to my address for testing


your words are sexier than the pics imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OH MY GOD Lady
Wizard

someone just like pretend there's a god and pray to them it starts raining midazolam before I bathe with a plugged in toaster


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> In real life I'm screaming like a fucking monkey and things aren't going well and reading this is a +1
> 
> Tell me more?


Well im an ex bodybuilder and after that my body went back to a normal athletic build, mesomorph. More?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> can't you hit the streets for em?


No... I can't.  I mean I could but i'd find HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH HEROIN METH  HUNDREDS OF TIMES before benzos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well im an ex bodybuilder and after that my body went back to a normal athletic build, mesomorph. More?


CAN I SEE?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> CAN I SEE?


I would but dont want to give my identity away. I have to many tats to cover.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> I would but dont want to give my identity away. I have to many tats to cover.


how many. 22 here


----------



## MsDiz

Coffeeshroom said:


> I would but dont want to give my identity away. I have to many tats to cover.


You sound better and better. Can’t just waggle that temptation and give us nothing ffs!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> You sound better and better. Can’t just waggle that temptation and give us nothing ffs!


important crimes have been done if they know ur tats


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

not wearng a mask 4 xample


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ sad but true

Tats remark


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> your words are sexier than the pics imho


I'm a nice combo of city and country. Huntin, fishing, loving everyday  but I also hit up the local sushi spot and tea room


----------



## Shady's Fox

ur pussy smells like piss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm a nice combo of city and country. Huntin, fishing, loving everyday  but I also hit up the local sushi spot and tea room


keeper in my book


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> ur pussy smells like piss


Your dick smells like cottage cheese


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> ur pussy smells like piss


they pee out them u know


----------



## Shady's Fox

PrincessDiz said:


> Your dick smells like cottage cheese



mhmm

take the hood outta you

chop chop


----------



## MsDiz

Shady's Fox said:


> mhmm
> 
> take the hood outta you
> 
> chop chop


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> I would but dont want to give my identity away. I have to many tats to cover.


*DROOLS*

let me know if you ever make it to the states

I like them ex body builder types

that is MY TYPE right there

steroid using body building bros A+


----------



## Shady's Fox

I got rekt

FINALLYYYYYY


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> ur pussy smells like piss


Did your mom tell you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

PrincessDiz said:


> Your dick smells like cottage cheese





PrincessDiz said:


>


hood is good. grew up there iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> not wearng a mask 4 xample


BLASPHEMY
SHARIA
LAWS


----------



## Shady's Fox

am vulnerable...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> ^^ sad but true
> 
> Tats remark


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ECONOMY SOLVED

MAGA


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> ECONOMY SOLVED
> 
> MAGA



WE NEED TO HANG'EM LIKE CHRISTMAS LIGHT!

Fuckin agencies


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

or just go back to work. there is no real law stopping you.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am goin to take a nice long shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> or just go back to work. there is no real law stopping you.


Bro you seem to not know what some of us do for work no offense.  But yes there are and someone would stop me.  

Then again as a manwhore people were already trying to stop me... *never gonna stop the love man*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> am goin to take a nice long shit


he let the kid inside him, dead right after that iirc


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

CONGRESS BETTER GIVE US MORE COVID MONEY I AM SO INFURIATED


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> CONGRESS BETTER GIVE US MORE COVID MONEY I AM SO INFURIATED


hope not imho.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hope not imho.


there will be no saving the American economy if the poor get poorer.  

The rich won't have anyone to exploit. 

Bailing out the working class is the only thing to keep CRONY CAPITALISM, alive, man...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm not 4 real angry tho I just like pretending I'm Erich Generic and ANGRY FACEing things with MONSTER energy drink caffeine rage


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hope not imho.


people keep taking free? money is longer lockdown


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> money is longer lockdown


... if people don't have $

they can't spend $

and you won't have a job

because an employer won't hire you to not sale shit

like for real think about it we all need something to make some basic purchases and then things will get flowing again.

You can't expect people to pay for stuff they don't have money for and can't expect people to hire workers for zero or negative profit margins... it is purely unsustainable.


----------



## schizopath

Aaah, made a bank today on runescape and still slightly feeling the bupre. Time to relax.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> ... if people don't have $
> 
> they can't spend $
> 
> and you won't have a job
> 
> because an employer won't hire you to not sale shit
> 
> like for real think about it we all need something to make some basic purchases and then things will get flowing again.
> 
> You can't expect people to pay for stuff they don't have money for and can't expect people to hire workers for zero or negative profit margins... it is purely unsustainable.


what we need is fuck this lockdown.  look at the death numbers. 1918 650000 Americans  dead??


----------



## Shady's Fox

Stfu it was so fuckin good


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> Stfu it was so fuckin good


no u


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no u



yo leave me alone

am gonna smoke some green

and party

like da dead kid inside me iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> yo leave me alone
> 
> am gonna smoke some green
> 
> and party
> 
> like da dead kid inside me iirc


luv ya bro


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> yo leave me alone
> 
> am gonna smoke some green
> 
> and party
> 
> like da dead kid inside me iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> look at the death numbers


Risking people's lung capacity seems foolhardy for an economy that's already trashed though. 

I think when Trump shut the economy down there will not be a "quick cure" to getting it back to what it was; and seriously that will make Trump look bad.


----------



## Shady's Fox

tatatam mamiiiii


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Risking people's lung capacity seems foolhardy for an economy that's already trashed though.
> 
> I think when Trump shut the economy down there will not be a "quick cure" to getting it back to what it was; and seriously that will make Trump look bad.


nvr b wat it was. we relinquished too much power by staying at home.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this is about population control not public safety


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It might get better without Trump wasting all the $ on a stupid border wall...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> this is about population control not public safety


Overpopulation is serious and I do hope it means less fucking breeders popping out more kids.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jmo tho. the numbers don't add


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> tatatam mamiiiii



That's a great track.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ye i know

i was fuckin around with in the shadows

but it has a nice drop tho

but it's sucks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
ɥɐǝʎ 'ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
ɥɐǝʎ 'ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
ǝɯ ƃuᴉǝq ʇsnɾ ɯ,I 'uɐǝɯ ƃuᴉǝq ʇou ɯ,I
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I 'ʍou sǝᴉl oN
ʇᴉ ǝʌol noʎ 'dn pǝᴉʇ ǝɹ,noʎ ʍoN
¿ǝǝɹɟ noʎ ʇǝs I plnoʍ ʎɥʍ 'ʍoN
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I puɐ dn pǝᴉ┴
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I puɐ dn pǝᴉʇ noʎ ʇoƃ I
ɥɐǝʎ 'ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
ʎǝuoɥ poolq ƃuᴉddᴉɹp ɯ,I
ǝʌᴉɥǝǝq ɐ ǝʞᴉl sᴉ ǝsou ʇnq
ǝsool pɐǝɥ ʎɯ dǝǝʞ
ǝʞᴉl ɹoɟ ǝɟᴉl ʎɯ dǝǝʞ I oS
ƃuᴉlᴉǝɔ ʎɯ ɯoɹɟ ƃuᴉƃuɐɥ ɟo pɐǝʇsuI
ʎoq ʎzɐɹɔ 'uǝʞoɹq ʎɹǝʌǝ ʞɔnɟ I
uᴉ lǝǝɹ I ʇɐɥʍ ǝpᴉɥ oʇ ʎɹʇ I ʇnq
sƃuᴉlǝǝɟ ǝɯos ʇoƃ I
ǝɯ ƃuᴉǝq ʇsnɾ ɯ,I 'uɐǝɯ ƃuᴉǝq ʇou ɯ,I
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I 'ʍou sǝᴉl oN
ʇᴉ ǝʌol noʎ 'dn pǝᴉʇ ǝɹ,noʎ ʍoN
¿ǝǝɹɟ noʎ ʇǝs I plnoʍ ʎɥʍ 'ʍoN
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I puɐ dn pǝᴉ┴
ʇᴉ ǝʌol I puɐ dn pǝᴉʇ noʎ ʇoƃ I
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄
uʍop ǝpᴉsdn 'uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ɯ,I uǝɥM
ǝɯ ʇuɐʍ noʎ ʇɐɥʇ ʎɐs ʎluo no⅄


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> ye i know
> 
> i was fuckin around with in the shadows
> 
> but it has a nice drop tho
> 
> but it's sucks


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

@BK38 

havent cum in 2 days but am not as backed up because I really worked out the jizz

but um

I want him, I invited him over already and he's all like busy but maybe later and I'm like NEED FUCC


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1-800-need-FUC


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


>


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OZZY started covid-19 when he ate that china bat


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> OZZY started covid-19 when he ate that china bat


hope so


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> hope so


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Everyone decided to take a nap so I am definitely taking advantage of this silence and this bean bag


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I want food so bad

I can't help being a fatty it's in my genes it's just who I am...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Blue Angels protect NOTHING!!!


Their shows are cool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm actually not a fatty I have a v good body but I feel fat cuz lockdown manorexia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Naturally after having a beer I decided to do a little leisure morning driving


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The Blue Angels protect NOTHING!!!


they are all combat pilots called to duty at time of war dork. u ever military?


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Some customer at work just now was looking for Oxy Stain Remover, and goes, where's your oxycotin? I'm like.. Yeh i know what you mean.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

jose ribas da silva said:


> I think people get easily bored in countries like Sweden or Finland, because one does not have so many worries about life.. Contrary, in Brazil, one never gets bored because the ordinary life, by itself, is already an adventure, it is like an everyday war. So no matter how boring one is as a person, there will be always a stress or a life-threatening situation to deal with, that's the beauty of this land, ladies and gentlemen, please come to Brazil!




Yeah I really thinks it is like that. Example: when I was homeless for a short period my eating disorder fucked right off so. Most industrial country problems are quite trivial


----------



## Coffeeshroom

If i had still had my 600cbr, i would feel like a drive and chase too lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> Naturally after having a beer I decided to do a little leisure morning driving


rum works better iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> rum works better iirc


yeah but beer works and anything htat works better + driving = bad idea for this doggo


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> rum works better iirc


Moonshine for best results, iirc.


----------



## SS373dOH

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Yeah I really thinks it is like that. Example: when I was homeless for a short period my eating disorder fucked right off so. Most industrial country problems are quite trivial


Youre thirty pages behind the convo, but good point. ;]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, air shows are fun until the inevitable crashes. It happens all the time. I live near Dayton, Ohio where powered flight was invented. And we have lots of air shows throughout the year and plane crashes happen multiple times every year here. Those daredevils are amazing, but very dangerous in a crowded airspace.


if by crowded airspace you mean being shot at?


----------



## Mysterier

I think he means gargoyles.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> I think he means gargoyles.


u catholic ?


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u catholic ?



Probably. I haven't had a DNA test yet.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I've been horny as fuck since last night. Full moon? Wtf


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Probably. I haven't had a DNA test yet.


neither have i. wut kinda chickenshit answer is that?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Gargoyle equals Catholic


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've been horny as fuck since last night. Full moon? Wtf


You're just a lassie, it'll fade when you hit menopause in a couple years lol. ;]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i own quite a few


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> neither have i. wut kinda chickenshit answer is that?



Question is unclear. I haven't much experience with poultry to give a proper response.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a god damn lunatic like my partner! Get it thirsty girl. Fuck every motherfucker!


 Judging by your pictures and your Gray hair you have a upcoming un pleasant surprise coming


----------



## Mysterier

Sex can wait, masturbate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've been horny as fuck since last night. Full moon? Wtf


I have been horny this whole year.  

Not a two-timer here.  That implies I limited myself to two.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a god damn lunatic like my partner! Get it thirsty girl. Fuck every motherfucker!


LOL I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH PASSION COME OUT OF THIS MAN!

I WILL FUCK EVERY MOTHER FUCKER 

YOU INSPIRE ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a damn witch! I have prostate exam and colonoscopy scheduled later this year. I’ve been looking forward to this moment my whole life.


I might like ass play but unless THE DOCTOR IS PAYING ME I'm not going to get one.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You’re a damn witch! I have prostate exam and colonoscopy scheduled later this year. I’ve been looking forward to this moment my whole life.


wife will b the problem iirc.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> LOL I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH PASSION COME OUT OF THIS MAN!
> 
> I WILL FUCK EVERY MOTHER FUCKER
> 
> YOU INSPIRE ME


Tit milk, please? Just a mouthful.


----------



## MsDiz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I might like ass play but unless THE DOCTOR IS PAYING ME I'm not going to get one.


Worst part of a colonoscopy is the prep you do before it! They give you sedation anyway when getting it done.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Tit milk, please? Just a mouthful.


taste like bottom of the bowl rice krispies milk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Worst part of a colonoscopy is the prep you do before it! They give you sedation anyway when getting it done.


LOL

they want to take away my benzos

only dose for prostate exam? 

BLASPHEMY.  SHARIA.  LAWS.

I want MY MEDS YEAR ROUND and THEY PAY ME for ass play NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> taste like bottom of the bowl rice krispies milk


that's... really hot


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


> taste like bottom of the bowl rice krispies milk


YES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would probably pay to watch any of the below to have sex...

@madness00 
@BK38 
@mal3volent 
@soundsystem00 
@Coffeeshroom 

and any of the below to suckle breast milk from a pregnant MILF

@The Wizard of the Creek 
@schizopath


----------



## Captain.Heroin

those are def the 5 hottest male loungers..  that are still alive

RIP SHIM

*dwe we miss you you'd make the list if you were here bae *


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would probably pay to watch any of the below to have sex...
> 
> @madness00
> @BK38
> @mal3volent
> @soundsystem00
> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> and any of the below to suckle breast milk from a pregnant MILF
> 
> @The Wizard of the Creek
> @schizopath


I'm insulted sir.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I'm insulted sir.


I haven't seen a pic of you

or wait I have

I don't remember much

I just remember you're a dude

sorry my brain is all scrambled

I remember you weren't ugly or anything 

you can go on the MILF tit milk list


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> you can go on the MILF tit milk list


I think if TRUMP gives me another covid-19 check I'm gonna pay for ya'll to fuck a girl or guy and send me the tape and I'll make a BL porn

#economicrecovery


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> I haven't seen a pic of you
> 
> or wait I have
> 
> I don't remember much
> 
> I just remember you're a dude
> 
> sorry my brain is all scrambled
> 
> I remember you weren't ugly or anything
> 
> you can go on the MILF tit milk list


Idgaf, just put me on a list !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would probably pay to watch any of the below to have sex...
> 
> @madness00
> @BK38
> @mal3volent
> @soundsystem00
> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> and any of the below to suckle breast milk from a pregnant MILF
> 
> @The Wizard of the Creek
> @schizopath


+ Dick Fluffers list

@TheLoveBandit 
@SS373dOH 
@DopeM


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


> Idgaf, just put me on a list !


Wisco folks.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Wisco folks.....


You can be Human Services.

YOUR JOB:  prevent #metoo's from happening.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love when women's faces contort.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I haven't seen a pic of you
> 
> or wait I have
> 
> I don't remember much
> 
> I just remember you're a dude
> 
> sorry my brain is all scrambled
> 
> I remember you weren't ugly or anything
> 
> you can go on the MILF tit milk list


He is pretty hot


----------



## w01fg4ng

madness00 said:


> I love when women's faces contort.


This could be its own thread?


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> those are def the 5 hottest male loungers..  that are still alive
> 
> RIP SHIM
> 
> *dwe we miss you you'd make the list if you were here bae *



I believe you'll want to rethink this stance.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*I am downright disgusted* at the small selection of attractive men interested in using and abusing their very own slave girl.

I'm writing Donald Trump.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> *I am downright disgusted* at the small selection of attractive men interested in using and abusing their very own slave girl.
> 
> I'm writing Donald Trump.


grab u by the pussy


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Heey what's everybody up to today?


----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Heey what's everybody up to today?



I am listening to music, cleaving myself. How about you?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> grab u by the pussy


Fkin hot


----------



## Mysterier

Also unfolding my penis. It takes a couple of hours. So frustrating.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Mysterier said:


> I am listening to music, cleaving myself. How about you?



Ah okay what are you listening to?  Im also listening to some music, and gonna smoke some bud to boost the tramadol I took before.


----------



## Hylight

*HOT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO    OOOT  *


----------



## Hylight

*PEACE SE**LLS  BUT WHO'SSSSS

BUYINNNNNN 

YEAAAAAA EAHHHHHHHHHH *🕊🕊🕊


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so bored.  All I want to do is fuck. 

WHERE IS MY LATINO POWER BOTTOM WHEN I NEED HIM...

1-800-need-FUC


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Ah okay what are you listening to?  Im also listening to some music, and gonna smoke some bud to boost the tramadol I took before.



I'm listening to The Damned. What are you bumping?


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so bored.  All I want to do is fuck.
> 
> WHERE IS MY LATINO POWER BOTTOM WHEN I NEED HIM...
> 
> 1-800-need-FUC



What's a "power bottom?" I know top/verse/bottom and that's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to these things. Teach me all the lingo gay yoda.


----------



## Mysterier

BK38 said:


> What's a "power bottom?" I know top/verse/bottom and that's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to these things. Teach me all the lingo gay yoda.



It's a deep, illuminated anal tunnel that was made to be explored by the angry leprechaun in your pants.

Most importantly, it's used to charge all of your electronic devices.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> What's a "power bottom?" I know top/verse/bottom and that's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to these things. Teach me all the lingo gay yoda.








Got you.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

I miss a warm rain
A warm voice
I miss Autumn
and your Souls exhales Winter

I dreamt a hospitable future, I still wait trying to cut off toxic leeches
And I wrote too many books from 2g's, I drank happily my coffee on Autumn's Sunset
When it was so cold that you would forget that you're hungry, I forgot in dribs and drabs the park and the lime trees, the lake and her with her boots
And I've searched her in pathways, crooked's path watchin how you contradict eachother like Aztec's atheists. Send minutes where seconds comes from, where the wind brings profound memories, the coldness comes in when the moon hides -- the sea's meets the past that's sinkin.

Phu..


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

_peace sells 
peace sells, but who's buyin _


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I see you are just a few posts away from becoming a bluelighter. Post a couple more times and you can start liking the fuck out of everyone’s posts! I mean go fucking nuts with your reactions!


Are you on stims today my dude?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


>


----------



## SS373dOH

Hylight said:


> *HOT HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO    OOOT  *


You are now officially cool in my book.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Mysterier said:


> I'm listening to The Damned. What are you bumping?








Gotta Get Up with Harry Nilsson, the theme song for Russian Doll. (That is an amazing show, I really recommend you watch it!)


----------



## on.my.way🌿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I see you are just a few posts away from becoming a bluelighter. Post a couple more times and you can start liking the fuck out of everyone’s posts! I mean go fucking nuts with your reactions!



Hahah. Okay thanks for telling me, it has been frustrating not being able to do reacts lol


----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Gotta Get Up with Harry Nilsson, the theme song for Russian Doll. (That is an amazing show, I really recommend you watch it!)



I love Harry Nilsson! Me and My Arrow is eternally stuck in my head.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Ah okay nice  I have not really listen to his other songs, gonna check them out


----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Ah okay nice  I have not really listen to his other songs, gonna check them out



Some of my favorites:

Me and My Arrow 
Living Without You
Daddy's Song
Everybody's Talkin'
1941
The Moonbeam Song


----------



## Mysterier

I'll give Russian Doll a shot at your suggestion.


----------



## SS373dOH

Ive seen it.  You'll enjoy it, if you like degenerate whores.


----------



## Mysterier

SS373dOH said:


> Ive seen it.  You'll enjoy it, if you like degenerate whores.



Oh, my favorite.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Is anyone here follwing the 90 day fiasco that is this season'?

He's wearing the duster.









Lana is fucking real, goddamn.


----------



## SS373dOH

Which I do, good show 7/10.


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> Is anyone here follwing the 90 day fiasco that is this season'?
> 
> He's wearing the duster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lana is fucking real, goddamn.


The duster suits Dennis best.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Mysterier said:


> I'll give Russian Doll a shot at your suggestion.



Thanks for the song recommendations!
 Yeah do that! I hope you'll like it. The lead actress Natasha Lyonne  is just awesome


----------



## SS373dOH

Why dont you two try and stay on topic, otherwise take it to the abyss !


----------



## Mysterier

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Thanks for the song recommendations!
> Yeah do that! I hope you'll like it. The lead actress Natasha Lyonne  is just awesome



I loved her in Pee-wee's Playhouse. I'll report back soon.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Big ed is a fucking hero btw, they really picked some great characters this season. Soulja boi has some funny ass friends, those two lesbians are fucking hilarious, that pakistani guy in australia, his seminars and facial expressions are amazing, more darcey drama, I can't stop watching.

I can't remember who this guy I capped was though, but he's looking funny so it's art now


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> I can't remember who this guy I capped was though, but he's looking funny so it's art now


Henry Rollins iirc


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Mysterier said:


> I loved her in Pee-wee's Playhouse. I'll report back soon.



Do that! I think Pee-Wee's  was here first ever actress gig.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yes I am madam, bout 100mg adderall. I’m zooming, it’s fucking great whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever


Fucking happy for you ❤❤❤❤
Send some of that energy my way via Astral projection


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> I WILL FUCK EVERY MOTHER FUCKER



Damn... maybe that needle-fetish fueled cannon-ball into hell wouldn't be such a bad idea, if we added mad amounts of filthy sex into the equation, got pics? 

I 100% feel you on the full moon bringing on the horn tho...


----------



## BK38

I just ate 15 fucking meatballs like a goddamn pig. Now I'm sitting in a meatball-induced stupor, rubbing my pregnant belly.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m having the opposite problem. I don’t eat anymore. I just take speed and drink Jack Daniels. That’s a quote from Marilyn Manson when he was asked what he eats when he’s on tour. Dude is BADASS



I've been taking Phenibut (I can't believe you took 25 fucking grams of that the other day, jesus!) and drinking wine or beer or occasional vodka/passionfruits. But I'm so bored of it, so I can't be fucked anymore and I'm just being sober and working on developing an eating disorder of some kind. I miss weed and mdma and coke and just...all the drugs. The Phenibut/booze combo is some wonderbread shit and is all Gaba. I need me some fucking pot mostly, I need a palette of psychotropics to paint myself the mood/vibe I want.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I just ate 15 fucking meatballs like a goddamn pig. Now I'm sitting in a meatball-induced stupor, rubbing my pregnant belly.


Soul mate tbh 

If you had tits


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Soul mate tbh
> 
> If you had tits



Maybe if I keep going with meatballs at this rate, I'll grow some!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Maybe if I keep going with meatballs at this rate, I'll grow some!


Grow them tiddies bb


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Grow them tiddies bb



Ehhh, my pec game's decent. How about I put on some silicone ones and you can make believe I'm a chick with a dick.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Ehhh, my pec game's decent. How about I put on some silicone ones and you can make believe I'm a chick with a dick.


Instant squirt


----------



## Mysterier

A little less constipation, a lot more crappin'.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I quit kratom.

We had a nice ride.

Just not enough "oomph".

Going back to energy drinks at night time.


----------



## Coxenormous

LadyAlkaline said:


> So Daisy,
> 
> Since you've gathered us here today
> 
> Since it's been confirmed I'm not an alt
> But something so NEFARIOUS is going on
> What is it? Cause something is just not right here.
> 
> Am I a _dude_?
> Too hot to make meth? Too many teeth?
> Did I ever even shoot meth?
> 
> "5 years clean, that is ludicrous! I can't go more than a week without waking up in some random guys bed covered in my own piss!"
> 
> Did I have a fake baby? Is he a cabbage patch doll I named Joe?
> 
> Am I the last Amazonian?
> 
> I'm sure you and Assclap have your theories.
> 
> I bet these aren't even my pictures! Silly Harry Potter frames and all!


You kinda look like this singer I know


----------



## Coxenormous




----------



## Mysterier

The 3G sun-setting is imminent.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I took an online test and to all you h8rs BOOM:


Same except what psychopath am I...


----------



## Coxenormous

Harley Quin was my Ex girls fuckin favorite... lmao! Looks like I stole it  :D


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I took an online test and to all you h8rs BOOM:


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> I quit kratom.
> 
> We had a nice ride.
> 
> Just not enough "oomph".
> 
> Going back to energy drinks at night time.


Have you met my friend heroin?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Have you met my friend heroin?



Makes me throw up. Don't enjoy the nod. Only good with meth.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

yall need to say ozzy annd eat  imho


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

maybe they just wait for Ozzy fans.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’d suggest @jose ribas da silva as an alternate, but he is indisposed at the moment (he’s fucking my mom)
> 
> Maybe look at your local Home Depot/Lowe’s? You might have some luck?


nah he's not a power bottom though and I have a feeling I'd wreck him.  I don't fuck like a flower I fuck like a puma on a trenbolone cycle


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> What's a "power bottom?" I know top/verse/bottom and that's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to these things. Teach me all the lingo gay yoda.





> A person, particularly a homosexual man, who dominantly or energetically plays the receptive role in intercourse.



He enjoys it and likes giving himself to me. 

Neither of us are fucking like a flower in this scenario.  We're both turning into wild pre-hominid animals with major boners.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Have you met my friend heroin?


CAN I MEET HIM?

I need a mans in my life who won't run away just because I'm a borderline addict.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> What's a "power bottom?" I know top/verse/bottom and that's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to these things. Teach me all the lingo gay yoda.


A better explanation



> In gay male sexuality, a _total bottom_ is someone who assumes an exclusively receptive role during anal or oral intercourse. A _power bottom_ is someone who aggressively enjoys being the receptive partner. A _versatile bottom_ is one who prefers to bottom but who tops occasionally.



I would be a "power top".  And I need my Latino power bottom he's such a hottie and really gets into giving himself to me and it's the hottest shit in the world.  "Versatile" implies you really can get into either and quite frankly I aggressively enjoy topping and never really grew an exhilaration for anything else, it's just out of this world.

@madness00 "I am the sex" is a good explanation.  I am already enough sex and need someone to experience mine if that makes sense.  I am sure you BOIS can relate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Who knew 120 days into THE ABYSS it would be 887 pages deep, that NOT MY BOYFRIEND would come back into my life I call him Bad Dad 19 btw and I MISS HIS ASS I need to FUCC

[I will one day look back on this and either have settled down or moved on and am going to be disgusted with myself either way]


----------



## Shady's Fox

r/wooosh

r/bluepill


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Do you know how to Shovel Coal? It’s where two power bottoms manipulate a top while standing over him.


I ummm what? 

If coal is a term for shit please, please do not tell me I don't need to CRINGEWORTHY this early in the ... afternoon (oh I woke up, did something super important then started drinking to deal with the FEELS, fell asleep for like 8 hours... it was nice)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

DOGGOS I NEED HELP

i have beers
need fucc
will probably have to wait a few hours

..HALP?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Have you seen Ozzy lately, I think the dude did too many drugs.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> No, it’s a sexual position, when you shovel coal (Like operating a steam engine,) I think it’s a gay sailor thing. It’s when two power bottoms manipulate a top while standing over him. Jesus, I thought you were gay? I’m starting to question everything now.


LOL

I mean, I'm a basic boy who likes to fuck and ask questions like "did that position have a name" later and normally by then I'm just loading up another line/rig or pouring another drink, smoking more weed...

I'm very predictable and the drugs take mental precedence because sex doesn't always need words. 

I'm terrible I know.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Someone just shot a gun during my vocaroo..






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL
> 
> I mean, I'm a basic boy who likes to fuck and ask questions like "did that position have a name" later and normally by then I'm just loading up another line/rig or pouring another drink, smoking more weed...
> 
> I'm very predictable and the drugs take mental precedence because sex doesn't always need words.
> 
> I'm terrible I know.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL
> 
> I mean, I'm a basic boy who likes to fuck and ask questions like "did that position have a name" later and normally by then I'm just loading up another line/rig or pouring another drink, smoking more weed...
> 
> I'm very predictable and the drugs take mental precedence because sex doesn't always need words.
> 
> I'm terrible I know.


or just  fuck boy girl


----------



## Shady's Fox

madness00 said:


> Someone just shot a gun during my vocaroo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



r/nosleep


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> r/nosleep


kid dead imho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> or just  fuck boy girl


i prefer ppl my age or older

waiting for jose to come in here offering to be someone's daddy for the night [hot]


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> r/nosleep


bad parenting iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'm going to pay madnes00 to do a sexy voice acting of jose's quotes about fucking women/men


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and it'll be weird because he isn't gonna sound Portuguese or Brazilian 

but it's going to be fucking HOT


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It didn’t sound that close. It’s the neighbors problem. There is always to sides of the story. I use that little piece of information everytime I want to get into someone else domestic abuse squabbles.



No it didn't sound close. You know this shit happens where im at better than any other nigga here Wizard.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna put your balls on your chest


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

jose ribas da silva said:


> Hi if you are one of these amazing blonde Swedish girls I can bet we have a lot of ice to break with some hot sentences baby, PM please.








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I use that little piece of information everytime I want to get into someone else domestic abuse squabbles.


LOL oh man

I've seen some shit

one time I was high tripping and I was going on public transport, with drugs, to go get more fucked up in public, because you know hail satan and shit like that, buddhist meditation about my powertop fuckboy lifestyle or whatever

and this ghetto girl going off on her MANS

talking about ALL his drug problems

in front of her six kids

and cops within earshot listening and laughing like they watching JERRY SPRINGER

and she like WHERE ALL UR MONEY AT

and he's obviously spent it on heroin, that's the only drug that will cause you to be that passive at a woman yelling at you I am sure, he was taking it like a pro

it was so ghetto

then I made my train and did my shit

that was a good night, man, I remember posting about that here, I think, but deleting it because I was spamming the thread, I think and mal was v angry with me DISGRUNTLED you might say


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Captain.Heroin



... LEAKING PRECUM...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

excellent sample

perhaps i will put together a 30 minute sample and pay you, the lo-fi and ur sexy voice A+ and I will layer that into some power electronics

esp the part about JOSE being like "HERE'S HOW YOU SUCK NIPS, HERE'S HOW YOU EAT PUSSY" and I am like "i'll have to try that on the MENS" and he goes "for man you want"...

pg 675 iirc

all the way to "I LIKE THEM SUBMISSIVE BUT SOMETIMES THIS TYPE IS WHAT I LIKE TO GET FUCKED BY, IT'S LIKE BEING FUCKED BY A FLOWER" that was very erotic and everyone I have read that to (gay men) have LOVED IT, my one friend looked at me like it was the hottest thing he's heard ALL YEAR LOL. And he is the kind to jerk off 3x per day


----------



## mal3volent

Lol BL is so fucking gay.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

shutbup an worship Jesus imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and you can get voice credit with a power electronics name hmmm

we should be #METOO

and you can be HARVEY WEINSTEIN as an artist name

and i will be KEVIN SPACEY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> shutbup an worship Jesus imho







social distancing music 4 jesus


----------



## SS373dOH

mal3volent said:


> Lol BL is so fucking gay.


Reported


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> and you can get voice credit with a power electronics name hmmm
> 
> we should be #METOO
> 
> and you can be HARVEY WEINSTEIN as an artist name
> 
> and i will be KEVIN SPACEY


 See what happens to your mind when you suck dick? God was right imho iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Reported


*we will look into DEEP STATE homophobia VERY seriously *


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

jose ribas da silva said:


> Other lingual movement is for the nipples.
> 
> Just go and press the center of the a nipple very strongly with your tongue... then press until you feel a difference in the taste, then you make small lateral vibrations... man this one is hot.. a secret from generations



@Captain.Heroin 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> See what happens to your mind when you suck dick? God was right imho iirc


tbph I'm a big fan of having my dick sucked

it's pretty much the same esp when you close your eyes who the fuck sucking your dick you really thinking about that

who cares

enjoy getting your dick sucked


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> Reported



I reported you for your sexy white jail ass.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> I reported you for your sexy white jail ass.


typical f....g


----------



## mal3volent

ghostandthedarknes said:


> typical f....g



typical closet case


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


lol v hot

but u gotta say it ANGRY AND INDIFFERENT

like this


*NSFW*: 











but it's ok i can distort the FUCC out of it

these are v good samples already


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I reported you for your sexy white jail ass.


oh man mal

you ever had a brother been locked up before

and he tell you years after he come back into your life you were his #1 spank bank memory

and then you fuck him really good one last time before he outta ur life on the regular

oh mannnnn

*that's when I realized

I might be ruining sex for a lot of people because they can't get it that good so easily

and I almost feel bad but it's kind of exhilarating

@jose ribas da silva *

i don't think I intentionally do this

it kind of just happens

because I can tap into nirvana well


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> typical closet case


cum to my state. show u a river......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

girly boy iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

Shady's Fox said:


> I miss a warm rain
> A warm voice
> I miss Autumn
> and your Souls exhales Winter
> 
> I dreamt a hospitable future, I still wait trying to cut off toxic leeches
> And I wrote too many books from 2g's, I drank happily my coffee on Autumn's Sunset
> When it was so cold that you would forget that you're hungry, I forgot in dribs and drabs the park and the lime trees, the lake and her with her boots
> And I've searched her in pathways, crooked's path watchin how you contradict eachother like Aztec's atheists. Send minutes where seconds comes from, where the wind brings profound memories, the coldness comes in when the moon hides -- the sea's meets the past that's sinkin.
> 
> Phu..


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

kid is dead imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> typical closet case


my gay friend likes being called f----t and I just don't find calling someone that erotic ... dirty talk is not my forte but I have been paying for MASTER CLASSES with JOSE and learning how to talk smack to my sexual partner more

@jose ribas da silva 

you could make a lot of money doing that


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Captain.Heroin 

How's this






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> girly boy iirc


gay men tend to be more masculine straight guys more intouch with their feminine side esp when they "fall for her"

u can see it in ur str8 bro friends i'm sure if you aren't the kind to fall in love with pussy


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> my gay friend likes being called f----t and I just don't find calling someone that erotic ... dirty talk is not my forte but I have been paying for MASTER CLASSES with JOSE and learning how to talk smack to my sexual partner more
> 
> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> you could make a lot of money doing that


girls rule boyz drool imho iirc


----------



## Shady's Fox

ghostandthedarknes said:


> kid is dead imho



time wakes up daily just to fall asleep again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> How's this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


YES

LIKE YOU'RE EXCITED ANNOUNCING FOOTBALL STATS

I LOVE IT

*yassssA*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> girls rule boyz drool imho iirc


is it weird I'm totally into girls sometimes

and the feminine energy in a room kind of attracts me

and my hetero starts to come out

i don't get it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> time wakes up daily just to fall asleep again


thus is heroin


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't do angry and indifferent i give up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HEROIN IS MY LORD

I SHALL NOT CRAVE

IT TAKES ME TO THE NEEDLE

TO THE DEALER

THEN THE GRAVE

I WALK THROUGH THE VALLEY OF WANT BUT I SHALL NOT RUN OUT

EVEN THOUGH MY BODY WITHERS AWAY FROM FAMINE AND DROUGHT


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@Captain.Heroin 

Last try.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I can't do angry and indifferent i give up.


it was better than angry and indifferent because

your natural male testosterone energy is way better 

gave it that OOMPH

i can distort vocals so they sound so raddddd it is not gonna matter that was PURRRFECT

*madness voice so sexy*

i have dreams about my irl friends

why can't i dream about MADNESS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> Last try.


love it

love it all bb

honestly your voice is so sexy I wish I had it ... my voice is not as sexy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I like your voice.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GUISE we need to all donate to the RIP JAMAL COALITION ACTION FUND

and buy MADNESS a ticket out of his shithole burqa anti-ban city so he can enjoy his summer

GASOLINE CHEAP
AIRPLANE TIX CHEAPER

*pls donaet todai*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> I like your voice.


oh why thank you



I'm so gonna pack at least a half eigth and get to smoking it up with you if we meet

but I might die in this lockdown bullshit THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES *I want out*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Yall make out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

and btw the 2nd one was perfect

my auditory senses sometimes don't work right

because of ptsd i get a bad feeling/flashback and then everything's distorted like I'm coming out of a nitrous oxide high

that's why I don't do nitrous I fucking hate that shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yall make out.


Honestly I only like making out with my power bottom because he likes it and I don't stop with making out... I get rough... I don't go for the field goal I go for the touch down and the two points...


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm SO FAT but I want to drink to cope with feelings

perhaps I won't drink today

I AM TRAPPED IN MYSELF, IN MY LIVING DEATH... I HAVE COME TO THIS...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I mean, I won't drink... more, today... I have had two beers earlier.  

I get like that I cop a mild buzz and I'm like "SAD DAD WANT HIBERNATION IN SUMMER SLEEP BECAUSE THIS WORLD SUCKS NOW" *snooooooooooooooze*

i need fucc

I hit up the hottest power bottom I've had in a hot minute and he better be getting back to me or I'll be INFURIATED like he better at least pretend to not be interested cuz tired or headache PRETEND TO CARE or I will GET SOME because I'm not wasting away the better years of my life waiting on someone shiiiiit.  

 Need... FUCC


----------



## Shady's Fox

SOMEWHERE ON A BENCH SOMEWHERE.. there's 5 ppl listenin that song

breakin seeds

and pokin funn at eachother

fightin eachother

the original hoodrats

but somewhere..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




Okay I'm done with vocaroo.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> Honestly I only like making out with my power bottom because he likes it and I don't stop with making out... I get rough... I don't go for the field goal I go for the touch down and the two points...



lol you would HAVE to make out with me or you wouldn't get shit


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


>



 Fucking nostalgia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> lol you would HAVE to make out with me or you wouldn't get shit


yeah um

it kind of sucks

there's this guy and I went to start

smooching on his hot fucking hotttt body and I forgot he wouldn't be into that and had to stop myself as if I was doing it just to be myself and no I was making a move and I was "losing focus" on identity of self/others and being my romantic self and ummmm yeah was like "oh ummm ... " and had to not make it awkward

_I could seduce u something fierce bb

*I'm just hoping he didn't feel the awkwardness of me having to retract me being romantic and shit when he just wanted to saddadfucc @mal3volent *_I normally wouldn't care but he's like.. so cool and I would hate to make things AKWKWKWKWWKWWWAWWWAWWARWRWRWRWRRDRDRWQWDRDRDR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> There is a great article out of Cornell University that states that no one is completely heterosexual  or completely homosexual. Look it up if your interested.


I do believe in a Kinsey perspective but there can be people who are only into men or women.  They may explore dominant/submissive roles more instead of male/female exploration.  

Whereas other people are very fixated on dominant/submissive roles but will explore male/female over lifetime. 

It's something I've noticed and not really come to a solid conclusion on.


----------



## SS373dOH

This is the first day the state is back open, guys will be hooking up with ease tonight in the local taverns.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> This is the first day the state is back open, guys will be hooking up with ease tonight in the local taverns.


girls got their dicc during lockdown

it happened to me but with men

all them looking for dick hit up the one guy who rocked their world but was totally fucking abhorrent

because when they had options they wouldn't pick you

but you have a really big dick and they'll put up with your shit now if they can have you because they're horned up

that happens, i know it does [at least five-six people hitting me up several times during lockdown I blew off one and feel bad about it...]

them lonely bros gonna go out and still be lonely for a while

i need to make some $$$ as a bartender tellin 'em it's gonna be ok and spin some fake story about MY GURL RAN OUT ON ME yassssss

take me TO UR STATE


----------



## SS373dOH

But I'm going to stay home and play video games, 'cause I'm breaking nerd.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> At a bare minimum a straight man is 10% gay and *a gay man is at least 10% gay*. I believe this is a biological advantage because humans need other humans to survive for all sorts of reasons. That might be a needed where women aren’t around or men aren’t around. Like jail or on a ship at sea.


by this logic we are all gay dudes with more or less preference for the DICC


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> But I'm going to stay home and play video games, 'cause I'm breaking nerd.


yeah let them go get the bat flu and wait for them to close it again

you don't want the lung plague, the bat flu, the china virus, the maga weapon, WAR ON CHINA


----------



## mal3volent

SS373dOH said:


> But I'm going to stay home and play video games, 'cause I'm breaking nerd.



hot


----------



## SS373dOH

I like a good hunt, I liken this evening to when the dnr opens a special deer season because the population of a herd is too high.


Nah Id like to get laid easily too...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> At a bare minimum a straight man is 10% gay and a gay man is at least 10% gay. I believe this is a biological advantage because humans need other humans to survive for all sorts of reasons. That might be a needed where women aren’t around or men aren’t around. Like jail or on a ship at sea.


ttytt though can't you just jerk off

I haven't had that connection and it can really fuck with me but

straight/gay guys can have relationships w/o the sex

but w/ the sex it's pretty hot though

i gotta B honest


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I like a good hunt, I liken this evening to when the dnr opens a special deer season because the population of a herd is too high.
> 
> 
> Nah Id like to get laid easily too...


go get some

tell us how easy she was

or if she asked you if you could get alcohol

that feel when u realize u fucking a 19 year old


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> go get some
> 
> tell us how easy she was
> 
> or if she asked you if you could get alcohol
> 
> that feel when u realize u fucking a 19 year old


I would imagine that feeling is relief.. That shes of legal age.


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> go get some
> 
> tell us how easy she was
> 
> or if she asked you if you could get alcohol
> 
> that feel when u realize u fucking a 19 year old


Im supposed to be celibate, per aoda counselor.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I would imagine that feeling is relief.. That shes of legal age.


You can tell that cuz she bought cigs

adurr

watch the clerk stare suspic but scan the id

if the id scans

ur in the clear DOGG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Im supposed to be celibate, per aoda counselor.


what does that mean


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I meant a gay man is at least 10% straight. Sorry my thumbs are acting gay typing on my phone.


I knew that I was joshin' you

That might explain why I have fucked with straight bro friends because some of them got that 10% but I don't think they all do...

but if they do that would be very hot...

p.s. NO @mal3volent I can't get too detailed about sad dad sex because THIS IS NOT FOR UR GUISE EYES AND EARS it is v special and personal and keeping to doggo self

*bork*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I would imagine that feeling is relief.. That shes of legal age.


oh man

I just had a flash back

to having sex

at age 19

and when they got the alcohol

and then you getting your dick sucked


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> You can tell that cuz she bought cigs
> 
> adurr
> 
> watch the clerk stare suspic but scan the id
> 
> if the id scans
> 
> ur in the clear DOGG


There is an infinite possibilty for all scenarios, the next one could be the one where she doesnt get carded.

Impe, it doesnt hold up in court.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh man

I just had like

a major life flashback

to life memories I normally don't even think about anymore

and that shit was hot

wow man

life's a trip and I have forgotten so much of it

like it's up there but it is all repressed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think the natural thing to do when I start remembering having sex that long ago IS TO DRINK!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> There is an infinite possibilty for all scenarios, the next one could be the one where she doesnt get carded.
> 
> Impe, it doesnt hold up in court.


ya u gotta watch him scan the id

fake id's don't scan

iirc

are u tellin me there's fakes that will scan

HELP ME OUT i need to be JOSE so I can wear a fake 'stache and TRUMP tanning bed color and go FUCC


----------



## BK38

I cri everyt1m I watch How To Train Your Dragon. I want a Dragon and for my Dad to be proud of me


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> what does that mean


I'm in court ordered drug treatment, the counselor says no fun time, because of cross addictions.. Or she wants me for herself, not sure yet.


----------



## mal3volent

Hopeless is just the right amount of hetero for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> There is an infinite possibilty for all scenarios, the next one could be the one where she doesnt get carded.
> 
> Impe, it doesnt hold up in court.


yea neither did obama's long form birth certificate lul

no 1 got a time machine

are u tellin me you wait till the tits sag?


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya u gotta watch him scan the id
> 
> fake id's don't scan
> 
> iirc
> 
> are u tellin me there's fakes that will scan
> 
> HELP ME OUT i need to be JOSE so I can wear a fake 'stache and TRUMP tanning bed color and go FUCC





Captain.Heroin said:


> are u tellin me you wait till the tits sag?


Count the rings around the butthole, iirc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I'm in court ordered drug treatment, the counselor says no fun time, because of cross addictions.. Or she wants me for herself, not sure yet.


Oh, yeah like... if I start fucking randos I'll come across drugs.  

That's valid. 

I prefer my alcohol-weed-psych only bros... tbph because that's hot, no hard drug drama, just fun times man. 

Stuff you can handle only isn't bad.  
Gotta have personal LIMITS

know when to walk away from a bad situation that can be disastrous for you

it hurts, I know

I could be having my DICC sucked and getting HIGH off my ass right now too man, I'm not... I'm lockdown depressed, no hope no future THX GRETA ALL I WANTED WAS A $50+/HOUR OIL/GAS EXTRACTION JOB and now that shit's gone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Count the rings around the butthole, iirc.


LOL

Oh that is so not a good thing to go off trust

I've seen too many man's butt holes IN THE FIELD I know better I am sorry

some age better than others iirc

NO COMMENT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It would depend on the availability of that straight man you want to fuck’s availability to women he wants to fuck. It happens all the time in prison and at sea. You don’t fuck another man in prison or at sea, unless you want to, regardless of your sexual orientation.


OH MY GOD

so all the cherries are ripe for the picking

because all the bros in lockdown?

oh my GAWD fuccccccck me


----------



## LadyAlkaline

SS373dOH said:


> I'm in court ordered drug treatment, the counselor says no fun time, because of cross addictions.. Or she wants me for herself, not sure yet.


So I have to take your dick out of my mouth?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yepper, they sure are. But becoming a sailor would be just slightly better than being locked up in prison. Yvan Eht Nioj bitches!


[JOIN THE NAVY]



fuckin love that post

love wizard of the creek

best bl'er ever

he had a good feel when he came on board and i knew he was COOL

I would totes go on the high sea and get my dick sucked by a horny sailor

but i would probably die and get eaten by a shark knowing my land luck


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> [JOIN THE NAVY]
> 
> 
> 
> fuckin love that post
> 
> love wizard of the creek
> 
> best bl'er ever
> 
> he had a good feel when he came on board and i knew he was COOL
> 
> I would totes go on the high sea and get my dick sucked by a horny sailor
> 
> but i would probably die and get eaten by a shark knowing my land luck



stop being such a slut.
you and I have valuable services.
let them come to us.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am very sad because

my latino power bottom is not hitting me up

he probably busy, tired from his daily toil
and he aint in lockdown sadness

so he prolly don't need me 

but i could rock his world again and he knows it

how can you pass up sex like that

he's gonna want this dick again


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> stop being such a slut.


need my dick wet it's been 2 days

could have gotten it wet already

waited for ... waht I really want but ummm can't have until a few hours

am hoping he will hit me up


----------



## SS373dOH

LadyAlkaline said:


> So I have to take your dick out of my mouth?


Nah, I'm a natural rule breaker.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I really like both my bois I have in my life right now..

older dude keeps hitting me up but im kinda pissed w/ him

makes promises of helping me get hot bros out to us and then falls thru even though he could still do it

fuccccck that you tell me u gonna take me out u gonna take me out

you fail that it hurts

in my 

you promise me the moon and can't even get me what I want Imma be real mad

at least the 2 guys i like are fucking hotties


----------



## Xorkoth

thujone said:


>



I came



BK38 said:


> I noticed like the tiniest hint of some pudge around my belly today and I'm like... WTF is this?!? Is this a thing now that I'm in my 30s? Am I going to have to stop drinking excessively and actually exercise? I'm going to eat a bowl of pasta and cry into it for the salt.



Welcome to your 30s man.  I could never put on a pound of weight even when I ate 5000 calories a day, like I was skinny as fuck no matter what I did even when I tried my damnest to gain weight.  I hit about 33, 34, and I got some belly fat and now I have to try to not put weight on.  I maintain around 170 pounds (at 6 feet), people still tell me I'm thin, which is true compared to many people but for me, it's a total body shape change.   I think alcohol has something to do with it but everyone older than me (including males in my family) have always said to not be so cocky, just wait til you hit middle aged.



Coxenormous said:


> Besides my Godlike fast metabolism, I drink whiskey almost every day. I'm skinny AF



That's you're a kid, kid.

I can't be arsed to catch up on 30 pages of this thread.  I've been working 12 hour days for the past 10 work days.  Ran out of math homework to keep me pumped up.  I just want to sleep.  For like a couple days.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Shady's Fox said:


> SOMEWHERE ON A BENCH SOMEWHERE.. there's 5 ppl listenin that song
> 
> breakin seeds
> 
> and pokin funn at eachother
> 
> fightin eachother
> 
> the original hoodrats
> 
> but somewhere..


die motherfuckerdie


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> Welcome to your 30s man.  I could never put on a pound of weight even when I ate 5000 calories a day, like I was skinny as fuck no matter what I did even when I tried my damnest to gain weight.  I hit about 33, 34, and I got some belly fat and now I have to try to not put weight on.  I maintain around 170 pounds (at 6 feet), people still tell me I'm thin, which is true compared to many people but for me, it's a total body shape change.   I think alcohol has something to do with it but everyone older than me (including males in my family) have always said to not be so cocky, just wait til you hit middle aged.



I'm hoping I can head it off at the pass and just start getting more hardcore about my exercise routine. I've been particularly lazy during this Covid stuff. It's not like I haven't worked out and should have some muscle memory. Still, this is the first time I've ever even remotely had any pudge around my belly. I'm light too, like 5'10, 136lbs, so I don't really want to lose any weight, but I don't like my butt feeling ever so slightly looser and my belly with a little more fat. Might need to cut back on the French sausage and wine a bit I guess.


----------



## SS373dOH

ghostandthedarknes said:


> die motherfuckerdie


Dope.
I seen them in concert with static x, which hes singing for now.


----------



## Mysterier

"I still have my rape flute." - Angela Martin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MALLLLLLLL

he said he havin a long day at work and wants to come over but will let me know

*that's all I wanted* omg

so happy

I will eat his ass out fierce before I fuck it and he's gonna be all like squirming and shit

gonna get him moaning

if I can't fuck I'm gonna lose my MINNNND


----------



## Xorkoth

Mysterier said:


> "I still have my rape flute." - Mysterier



Dude, not cool.  No means no.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Dude, not cool.  No means no.


It sometimes means I need more drugs before that becomes a yes, however.


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## SS373dOH




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SS373dOH said:


>


anything to catch walleye iirc.....


----------



## DopeM

Not sure if colonial dick or banana dick is the winner


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Not sure if colonial dick or banana dick is the winner


ask ch imo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

My ignore list is getting huge


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> My ignore list is getting huge


BigFuckinDeal


----------



## DopeM

My favorite part of bluelight is not being able to actually read anyone's posts (besides the unignorable mods/admins, which is a shame bc those are most of the posts I care not to read)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

this place wasn't always sooooo friendly.  Post At Your own Risk. iirc


----------



## DopeM

Ghosty found the holy water tonight?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> My favorite part of bluelight is not being able to actually read anyone's posts (besides the unignorable mods/admins, which is a shame bc those are most of the posts I care not to read)


Monica


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Ghosty found the holy water tonight?


2nd time he's been rude to me when presumably drunk. Last time.


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> this place wasn't always sooooo friendly.  Post At Your own Risk. iirc


I've deleted like 69,420 posts trying not to hurt the new spring flowers


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> 2nd time he's been rude to me when presumably drunk. Last time.


It's all part of his charm if you ask me, butt you didn't.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> It's all part of his charm if you ask me, butt you didn't.


You said butt


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> 2nd time he's been rude to me when presumably drunk. Last time.


I'm always drunk. how i respond is up 2 u iirc


----------



## DopeM

It always amazes me when I'm the reason "someone" (it's always my wife) is upset with me for being upset with me.  Those are YOUR feelings, last time I checked that's under your control.


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> You said butt





Wellcum'd to the lounge DEAR


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

There once was a man from Nantucket.......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Whose dick was so long he could suck it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

he sad with a grin and the wipe of his chin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ask ch imo


banana dick

get ur protein iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> My favorite part of bluelight is not being able to actually read anyone's posts (besides the unignorable mods/admins, which is a shame bc those are most of the posts I care not to read)


oh come on baby don't be like that


----------



## Shady's Fox

@BK38

Man, guess the guess. I found the oldest trance ever sounding track, it's too fuckin old school. A perfect synth of dark/light. Now check this motherfucker out..


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I just needed a good fucking. Head clear.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just needed a good fucking. Head clear.


Yeah that's how i feel lady

I need to rail my latino power bottom out or I'm gonna lose my FUCCking mind

it's gonna be bad

and just watch in 30 to 40 minutes he'll be all like "oh i'm tired"

BITCH get your ass over here I'm doing all the work anyways shit!  You know you love it.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I just needed a good fucking. Head clear.


opiates iirc


----------



## DopeM

I made it 24 hours do I celebrated with some opana


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> I made it 24 hours do I celebrated with some opana


Yes. The answer is always yes


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah that's how i feel lady
> 
> I need to rail my latino power bottom out or I'm gonna lose my FUCCking mind
> 
> it's gonna be bad
> 
> and just watch in 30 to 40 minutes he'll be all like "oh i'm tired"
> 
> BITCH get your ass over here I'm doing all the work anyways shit!  You know you love it.


Maybe you need to find a new badsadbadbad dad


----------



## DopeM

I bet some sucker in new balances is just that sadbadadad (I bet he's middle eastern as well)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm laying here praying I don't get pregnant


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Maybe you need to find a new badsadbadbad dad


he's hangig with Scuba iirc.


----------



## DopeM

You gotta sit up.  My middle school friend told me it drops out that way.  I'm.not telling you when they told me.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The abyss.


LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm laying here praying I don't get pregnant


Hoping you are alone in this endeavour...lol  kinda how it works unless too late.


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> he's hangig with Scuba iirc.


I think she was talking to cap
But yes, I am still not taking further applicants


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Any off-the-cuff advice from a seer on board?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Maybe you need to find a new badsadbadbad dad


yeah I probably do

but I like a guy with a job that means he can take care of you when push comes to shove

as it often does...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> I think she was talking to cap
> But yes, I am still not taking further applicants


Monica


----------



## LadyAlkaline

PtahTek said:


> The abyss.
> 
> Hoping you are alone in this endeavour...lol  kinda how it works unless too late.


We didn't use a condom and my husband has fucking super sperm


----------



## DopeM

PtahTek said:


> Any off-the-cuff advice from a seer on board?







Goddfuckingdamnit bluelight


"Sex with sheep is always wrong, but makes ewe very happy"


----------



## 6am-64-14m

DopeM said:


> Goddfuckingdamnit bluelight
> 
> 
> "Sex with sheep is always wrong, but makes ewe very happy"


Got it; much thanks.


----------



## DopeM

Anytime.  Say "hi" to the missus


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*super yawn*

am so tired

am gonna cry alone into my pillow

he didn't hit me up

i'm gonna fuck him tomorrow or i'll find someone who wants it shiiit i am not getting any younger


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE JUST CAME OVER zomg

<-- happy


----------



## DopeM

I was about to offer you my pee hole from across the cuntry

I hEAR you got that transatlantic ding a ling


----------



## Mysterier

Use protection so you don't get pregnant.


----------



## Mysterier

Well, I'm sad now.


----------



## DopeM

Why's everyone up zephyr's shitcunt?


----------



## Shady's Fox

So since I have a lotta requests am gonna start my ''Shadyism''. It's another word for vocabulary -- slangs.

''I don't need stairs, I have your ribs''
''Am gonna put your head inside a sandwich toaster''

Toe cutter


That's all for now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Use protection so you don't get pregnant.


i don't i'm sorry i know that's terrible


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s the cruelest part of getting older. When you’re a kid, you want to fuck every pretty person you see, but you can’t, because you’re too young. Then when you get through your teenage years, you can fuck all the adults you want. This goes on for years; everyone is attractive and you are attractive and it’s fuck city. Then before you know it, everyone is still attractive and ready to fuck, and then they look at you and say, “ew you’re old.”
> 
> That’s why, when I (and others) get older and fatter, the more attracted I am to older and fatter people. This lasts for a while and still people are fat and old and everyone is attractive now. That is when you finally sit down on the bench. Still, everyone is attractive to you, and someone says, “can I help you back to the home grandpa?” That is when you die.
> 
> This is how life goes, if you end up living that long.
> 
> —Wizard


my experience was different I guess ppl just see my schlong and go for it

only regrets are not homoseducing hetero brahs

and then again everything happens for a reason amirite


----------



## DopeM

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Plus I’m allergic to whatever they create to make condoms from.



Hasn't stopped you from impaling the family lamb in times of need.

Condoms never rly made sense to me, too much like wearing a raincoat in the shower.  Why?

STDs are essentially extinguished in the hetero community and I'm starting to wonder if they are even a real thing or more lies from my middle school health teacher.  I've been eating LSD daily but have yet to turn into a glass of orange juice afraid of moving for fear of spilling myself.  I've also stuck my pecker in some horribly rotten holes and yet have not a single STD (other than the extra hominidic parasite that follows me around)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Got a blonde tied up in my room and a lot weed that needs to be sorted and put into containers. Think she can wait a little more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Got a blonde tied up in my room and a lot weed that needs to be sorted and put into containers. Think she can wait a little more


oh that's so hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am coming off like orgasm level infinity 

you go get some :D


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

just remember no one cares


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> just remember no one cares


ppl care imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> ppl care imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no


----------



## Coffeeshroom

i need to get back to her


----------



## Captain.Heroin

go for it bro tell us about it after

that's pretty fuckin hot


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm gonna be listening to music and watching stuff high as shit over here


----------



## schizopath

@Coffeeshroom


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Taking a breather quick and looking for the poppers. For interest sake is poppers well known and also used in your countries


----------



## Coffeeshroom

okay well my friend is gone and we had are fun  
Gonna start my weed processing now


----------



## jose ribas da silva

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Yeah I really thinks it is like that. Example: when I was homeless for a short period my eating disorder fucked right off so. Most industrial country problems are quite trivial



Yes indeed you are right and I am sorry for your situation.. anyway, if there is something that Brazil is unbeatable is the quality of life of homeless people.. I mean, Sweden is cold, Brazil is hot, so that one can sleep on the streets, no risk of freezing...  moreover, we have a triad that I highly doubt that exists anywhere in the world: (1) cachaça; (2) cheap crack; (3) God, yes, because he is Brazilian... In this context, Brazilian homeless can smoke a fairly high quality crack for the cheapest price, which, along with cachaça, makes, even the less fortunate person, happy. So, last but no least, for you I give an advice, come to Brazil!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> but he is indisposed at the moment (he’s fucking my mom)



Holy shit, she is demanding, I have not thought that I would be working so hard


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> JOSE being like "HERE'S HOW YOU SUCK NIPS, HERE'S HOW YOU EAT PUSSY" and I am like "i'll have to try that on the MENS" and he goes "for man you want"...



eclecticism is always an advantage


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> you could make a lot of money doing that



I need someone to discover me, like a young nymphet from a small town, stupendous, burly beauty,  who needs an old man to carry her to the capital in order to make her a "street's star".


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Taking a breather quick and looking for the poppers. For interest sake is poppers well known and also used in your countries


very popular w/ gay men here

i do not use them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BURLY BEAUTY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I made my coffee

watching sunrise

thinking about sad dad stuff

yeah its' deep


----------



## jose ribas da silva

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



this one you need to find a tone which demonstrates that youth's ingenuity, you know, when one is young and life has not destroyed one's dreams yet so that one thinks everything is possible in one's life.. one can leave the interior, go to the capital, be a prostitute for a while and then, later on, and suddenly, everything changes and one is now a STAR, having millions of followers on instagram, hanging out with the Kardashians...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well im done with all my stuff.. Now i can just chill and enjoy the rest of my vodka and another Joint.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

god I'm board


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


You sound like a 14 year old making fun of your mothers romance novels


----------



## LadyAlkaline

sewerslide.666mg said:


> god I'm board


Saaaaame


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

LadyAlkaline said:


> Saaaaame


at least we can all be bord together,


----------



## jose ribas da silva

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



I remembered a funny fact listening to this... your voice, it remembers my youth, when I was a child, I saw, through the shadows, a young lady and a priest, and, I don't know why, the lady was using more or less this tone in her speech...  perhaps she was praying, confessing, I don't know


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

last one


----------



## LadyAlkaline

sewerslide.666mg said:


> last one






That will keep your brain busy for awhile


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

LadyAlkaline said:


> That will keep your brain busy for awhile


wow there all blond...


----------



## MsDiz

Wow, 17 page catch up there and not much really happened! Jeeeez guys!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@jose ribas da silva 

good morning how are you doing

i had a trash porn morning if I do say so myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PrincessDiz said:


> Wow, 17 page catch up there and not much really happened! Jeeeez guys!


are you kidding

i had

MINDBLOWINGly good sex

and came like a rock star

grunting and heaving like a cave man, inner wolf came out and devoured him

it was hot

losing myself in every moment of life now

don't know who i am anymore just a bunch of instincts

and shit

and then I did some drugs


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> are you kidding
> 
> i had
> 
> MINDBLOWINGly good sex
> 
> and came like a rock star
> 
> grunting and heaving like a cave man, inner wolf came out and devoured him
> 
> it was hot
> 
> losing myself in every moment of life now
> 
> don't know who i am anymore just a bunch of instincts
> 
> and shit
> 
> and then I did some drugs


she shood dtick 2 nuide thread imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> she shood dtick 2 nuide thread imo


I *exhales* um

what

*into the fiiiree*


----------



## Coffeeshroom

If only i could post pics of my day


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> @jose ribas da silva
> 
> good morning how are you doing
> 
> i had a trash porn morning if I do say so myself



morning

I had a pornographic encounter yesterday and now I am blaming myself for that, I need to take care of some elderly relatives, then it is always tough to me, it would be too much to support if they catch the virus because of me


----------



## Coffeeshroom

jose ribas da silva said:


> morning
> 
> I had a pornographic encounter yesterday and now I am blaming myself for that, I need to take care of some elderly relatives, then it is always tough to me, it would be too much to support if they catch the virus because of me


respect


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> If only i could post pics of my day


yeah i forgot  you're Al Copone


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am totally paranoid when dealing with them, like wearing many layers of masks and etc.. but all the time that I break the quarantine this tension remains for some days


----------



## jose ribas da silva

fuck I highly doubt that a vaccine or a treatment will be available in the next few months so that this hell will remain for a long time... it's being hard to stay isolated for so long


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## jose ribas da silva

And, when out of my home, this anxiety of being infected catches me, more on account of my relatives than because of me


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Imagine the situation, you, at the hospital, conscious, isolated for weeks, no drugs, no benzos, nothing, the movie of your life passing and it is a horror movie, i would die of anxiety and abstinence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> morning
> 
> I had a pornographic encounter yesterday and now I am blaming myself for that, I need to take care of some elderly relatives, then it is always tough to me, it would be too much to support if they catch the virus because of me


They could still get it without you too.  I am sure this factors into your thinking.  

Can you put off seeing them for a while?  They would probably understand.  

I would just come clean.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Imagine the situation, you, at the hospital, conscious, isolated for weeks, no drugs, no benzos, nothing, the movie of your life passing and it is a horror movie, i would die of anxiety and abstinence


You know I'd rather die than be hospitalized too man, I really would, and don't blame people for thinking that way.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> They could still get it without you too.  I am sure this factors into your thinking.
> 
> Can you put off seeing them for a while?  They would probably understand.
> 
> I would just come clean.



Man, they don't go out for nothing, absolutely nothing, I am doing everything for them. The only way they can catch the virus is me, they are my parents, no one can take care of them, only me.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I am wondering how selfish is to think about sex and fun in a life-threatening situation, because I could stay at home only smoking weed, taking benzos and ordering shit online without any risk


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> Man, they don't go out for nothing, absolutely nothing, I am doing everything for them. The only way they can catch the virus is me, they are my parents, no one can take care of them, only me.


Can you hire someone to help them?  

Imagine you still have to go out and at least get them food... there are common touch surfaces... it's almost impossible to certify someone "does not have it" the way things are looking right now.

The good news is that once someone has "been exposed" it looks like there is decent immune response to not immediately get this again from what I've been reading. 

I would assure yourself that you are fine, you would have been sick by now, etc. 

You don't have to come FACE TO FACE with your parents. 

You can get them food and leave it close to them. 

Are you able to keep 6 feet from your parents?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

thanx God for making me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am wondering how selfish is to think about sex and fun in a life-threatening situation, because I could stay at home only smoking weed, taking benzos and ordering shit online without any risk


We're social, sexual creatures man it's in our nature.  I wouldn't blame yourself you are human.  

Can't you just get them groceries and leave at the door?  

Can they take it from there?  You don't have to come within 6 feet distance, or no?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> God


whatever you need to sleep at night sweetie 

sorry

I have to let out my shit here it's so hard not to say things like that to people I actually like

you have no idea

[PENT UP ANTICHRISTIAN SENTIMENTS VENTED]

thx for ur continued appreciation and understanding  

*smokes*


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> Can't you just get them groceries and leave at the door?



I can try to decrease the contact, but to total eliminate it, it is hard, it is a small apartment and I need to perform some domestic tasks to keep the place, etc. so I cannot breath without a mask inside the place (to avoid the release of particles in the air that will remain there floating), which is hard, especially when cleaning the house etc.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah i forgot  you're Al Copone


Clearly you dont like me. but if only i was Al Copone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I can try to decrease the contact, but to total eliminate it, it is hard, it is a small apartment and I need to perform some domestic tasks to keep the place, etc. so I cannot breath without a mask inside the place (to avoid the release of particles in the air that will remain there floating), which is hard, especially when cleaning the house etc.


Just keep the 6 feet distance and spend as much time not indoors with them as you possibly can.  

Even if you DID NOT EXIST, ... right ... SOMEONE would have to take care of your parents, and they MAY or MAY NOT be exposed for any number of reasons to covid19. 

I wouldn't beat yourself up for a sexual encounter.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up for a sexual encounter



I am addicted to beat myself up.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> Clearly you dont like me. but if only i was Al Copone


i dont know u iirc all secrets tattoos lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

also Bolsonaro is in complete fucking denial that this is a serious viral disease at all in any capacity. 

It's not your fault.

He could have done more to prevent Brazil from getting covid-19 infected to the degree it is right now; I am watching int'l news and think of you when I hear about the headlines.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> whatever you need to sleep at night sweetie
> 
> sorry
> 
> I have to let out my shit here it's so hard not to say things like that to people I actually like
> 
> you have no idea
> 
> [PENT UP ANTICHRISTIAN SENTIMENTS VENTED]
> 
> thx for ur continued appreciation and understanding
> 
> *smokes*


good thing iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> I am addicted to beat myself up.


This perpetuates negative thought cycles, behaviors, addictions. 

Learn to let it go, forgive yourself, love yourself.  Hug yourself for me.  

I remember being at ... somewhere.. and I only had myself to hug so try it out

it feels good I promise

the beating yourself up won't make your life any better I PROMISE


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i dont know u iirc all secrets tattoos lmao


I rest my case


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> also Bolsonaro is in complete fucking denial that this is a serious viral disease at all in any capacity.
> 
> It's not your fault.
> 
> He could have done more to prevent Brazil from getting covid-19 infected to the degree it is right now; I am watching int'l news and think of you when I hear about the headlines.



he is so stupid, it is not only a matter of a character trait but also a visible lack of intelligence. we're without any reasonable measure to cope with the covid, luckily the governors have some autonomy and are doing well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> good thing iirc


yeah like i am not trying to be this rude to ppl IRL i like or care about

but sometimes

it bleeds out of me

because SATAN


----------



## w01fg4ng

Thank Brazilian Gay Jesus imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> yeah like i am not trying to be this rude to ppl IRL i like or care about
> 
> but sometimes
> 
> it bleeds out of me
> 
> because SATAN


no one cares iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> he is so stupid, it is not only a matter of a character trait but also a visible lack of intelligence. we're without any reasonable measure to cope with the covid, luckily the governors have some autonomy and are doing well.


is there anyone you can stay with for a while?  

do your parents have ~2 weeks of food in the apartment to hold them if you needed or wanted to social distance?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Thank Brazilian Gay Jesus imo


did you see my lockdown dick pic


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coffeeshroom said:


> I rest my case


sleep well


----------



## jose ribas da silva

w01fg4ng said:


> Thank Brazilian Gay Jesus imo



it generated a lot of controversy here, namely because of Bolsonaro, which is evangelic. But most of people didn't care and laughed at it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

maybe every time you get that sexual urge jose

you should write us a sexy story about past adventures

featuring JOSE and hot young guys


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Captain.Heroin said:


> is there anyone you can stay with for a while?



it is a repetitive cycle, next time the problem will be there again, I have no choice, so I need to try to stay isolated, as most as possible, even depressed or bored, now it is a matter of surviving.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is a repetitive cycle, next time the problem will be there again, I have no choice, so I need to try to stay isolated, as most as possible, even depressed or bored, now it is a matter of surviving.


And survive you will.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is a repetitive cycle, next time the problem will be there again, I have no choice, so I need to try to stay isolated, as most as possible, even depressed or bored, now it is a matter of surviving.


I have faith in you man.  

But please tell us some stories if you want, we are all ears.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> And survive you will.


DETAILS??!?!?!?!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> DETAILS??!?!?!?!


No details, i just believe that he will survive this and come out stronger at the end of this whole pandemic. Just like i believe that a lot of us will survive this Cov-19 on here. mock me all you want but i still believe that we will reap what we sow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> No details, i just believe that he will survive this and come out stronger at the end of this whole pandemic. Just like i believe that a lot of us will survive this Cov-19 on here. mock me all you want but i still believe that we will reap what we sow.


no i mean

details about YOUR sexy adventures???


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> did you see my lockdown dick pic


Did you know I got a mind blowing blow job last night?  



jose ribas da silva said:


> it generated a lot of controversy here, namely because of Bolsonaro, which is evangelic. But most of people didn't care and laughed at it


It's probably slightly anti PC but I love it.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> no i mean
> 
> details about YOUR sexy adventures???


Not sure if the right place to post and also dont feel like getting trolled.. Maybe the SLR thread if its troll free


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Did you know I got a mind blowing blow job last night?


pls deets 

am so bored

i don't have a fab life right now

fuck i should spin a fictional tale

and just flow with it like dwe and jamal

rip turtle balls and dolphin dicks

i want to bump dwe's sad thread every fucking day for the rest of eternity that story is BOBL for sure


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> Not sure if the right place to post and also dont feel like getting trolled.. Maybe the SLR thread if its troll free


SLR is heavily policed by MADNESS and me

100% freeballing there no judgments no trolls

no need to post here if you don't want to

mostly i am sure loungers will not venture into slr

esp because 400 lb cousin fucking on the etorphine shot with the monkeys in cages watching


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THE ABYSS is better for mal talking about justin bieber and me talking about my emotional breakdown x 1267189924


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JAMAL AND I HIKED TO THE TOP OF A HILL

MANY TURTLE BALLS AND DOLPHIN DICKS WERE SUCKED

IT WAS VERY HARD AND MY DOLPHIN DICK WAS VERY HARD

FLASH something cheap now like a broken down plastic echo-laden rattling, like a trash porno I've never watched but that is my life

that is me SPLASH I smell the liquor, it's spiced rum.  I'm already hard.  gurning.  hands on dicks.  mouths on dicks.  dicks in the air.  dicks everywhere.  

cock coming down the pussysphere and it was all a digital symbiosis between the here and there
this face I knew from the start, your crying eyes packed a punch to my heart
there will be times we're apart but i will keep you right with me with all my best regard
i never told you the world is always fair all that i can give is care


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> pls deets
> 
> am so bored
> 
> i don't have a fab life right now
> 
> fuck i should spin a fictional tale
> 
> and just flow with it like dwe and jamal
> 
> rip turtle balls and dolphin dicks
> 
> i want to bump dwe's sad thread every fucking day for the rest of eternity that story is BOBL for sure


Like most blow jobs, it was simple.  We netflixed and chilled.  I don't remember what it was that we watched but that's probably because we didn't watch it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> did you see my lockdown dick pic


I did, your balls are quite attractive


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jamal and I came back up for some more dolphin dicks

and I went back down on his dolphin dick and I was like ok that's it

sad dads for life

fuck this lockdown shit right here this is the good JAMAL shit right here

DWE come back to us and tell us JAMAL stories I NEED U BB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I did, your balls are quite attractive


huh

I what


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Like most blow jobs, it was simple.  We netflixed and chilled.  I don't remember what it was that we watched but that's probably because we didn't watch it.


lol noice

do you fall asleep touching each other or need ur space

i have fallen asleep touching HIM and it is very sexy

I cannot do that w/ my other lovers for some reason I get too self-aware


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I did, your balls are quite attractive


lol what i don't remember balls

I just remember dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jamal's dick is about as long as mine but mine is thicker

but it's cool we suck dolphin dicks and eat turtle balls it's very good times


----------



## Captain.Heroin

STUDYING THIS BOOK for sad dad analysis






PHENOMENA IS REAL


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol what i don't remember balls
> 
> I just remember dick


There was one peeking out


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin take the compliment cause a lot of balls are gross imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> There was one peeking out


oh?

I will have to go back and look

I was fucking high out of my mind, then and now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin take the compliment cause a lot of balls are gross imo


ok i sure will 

sorry LADY I am a bit off from drugs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i need more drugs

iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> I did, your balls are quite attractive


need Zephy opinions iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i'm sure you DID like them balls

you want MORE ball pics?

is what I Would say 

i have been told i have big nuts

and im like

ok so you haven't seen real big ones then

lul

LUL

because I have been w/ some biggggg nuttttt guys


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> need Zephy opinions iirc


Could give a fuck less. Every time i have stood up to her she has run away. Go back to your fanclub


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> i'm sure you DID like them balls
> 
> you want MORE ball pics?
> 
> is what I Would say
> 
> i have been told i have big nuts
> 
> and im like
> 
> ok so you haven't seen real big ones then
> 
> lul
> 
> LUL
> 
> because I have been w/ some biggggg nuttttt guys


My husband has THE BIGGEST BALLS I HAVE EVER SEEN. I think Jose & BK would really want to see more ball pics 

They do seem large BTW


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we dont have to hate or stand up to anyone around here we can just LOVE on one another

don't hang me on a cross to die guys
i'm just trying to enjoy my mindspace BROS

but i like LADY she seems like she's got some serious kink


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol noice
> 
> do you fall asleep touching each other or need ur space
> 
> i have fallen asleep touching HIM and it is very sexy
> 
> I cannot do that w/ my other lovers for some reason I get too self-aware


We sleep in the same bed 95% of the time.  4% it's wherever I happen to pass out and the remaining 2% of the time I forget to check my math.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> My husband has THE BIGGEST BALLS I HAVE EVER SEEN. I think Jose & BK would really want to see more ball pics
> 
> They do seem large BTW


ask him to post


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@BK38 
We gotta see your balls my dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> We sleep in the same bed 95% of the time.  4% it's wherever I happen to pass out and the remaining 2% of the time I forget to check my math.


ok but are u like "hands holding"... spooning.... legs intertwined, do you wake up and one of u is going at it 

cuz yea GUILTY AS CHARGED here

I am totes guilty of waking up a guy w/ my huge boner and norm they are way into it that way


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @BK38
> We gotta see your balls my dude


i bet you like me he's got a better DICC than balls

trust that's better than BALLS and no dicc

MADNESS probably got big hairy nuts you could get slapped in the face with


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> @BK38
> We gotta see your balls my dude



Nah, I'm more Frank than beans. I blame smoking pot from 13 for stunting my ball growth. My balls are not impressive in the least, at least in a literal sense lol


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> ok but are u like "hands holding"... spooning.... legs intertwined, do you wake up and one of u is going at it
> 
> cuz yea GUILTY AS CHARGED here
> 
> I am totes guilty of waking up a guy w/ my huge boner and norm they are way into it that way


Oh it's a cuddle puddle for sure.  Morning sex is frequent due to the increase in testosterone imo.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Nah, I'm more Frank than beans. I blame smoking pot from 13 for stunting my ball growth. My balls are not impressive in the least, at least in a literal sense lol


it's just in the genes imo

big balls are not a necessity for me but my current partner has some nice ones

more frank than beans is where i like it though if i had to pick one

some guys have both and it's v hot


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> Nah, I'm more Frank than beans. I blame smoking pot from 13 for stunting my ball growth.


I'm going to ask my husband how he feels about me posting his balls.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Oh it's a cuddle puddle for sure.  Morning sex is frequent due to the increase in testosterone imo.



mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm going to ask my husband how he feels about me posting his balls.


dudes like to show off

i can't imagine he would care


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm going to ask my husband how he feels about me posting his balls.



I am entirely indifferent about your husband's balls. I am fine with mine, I'm not shooting blanks and they produce enough for a decent glazing of some tits, so...that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Morning sex is frequent due to the increase in testosterone imo.


I used to be horny at night now it's morning and i hate it because it's like when they gotta work like any norm person

and im like so hard

MY LIFE IS A TRASH PORN AND I'M CONSTANTLY GETTING FUCKED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am entirely indifferent about your husband's balls. I am fine with mine, I'm not shooting blanks and they produce enough for a decent glazing of some tits, so...that's all I have to say about that.


hmmmm well I dunno I have been GLAZED by some SAD DAD backed up loads so I dunno u gotta be talkin about a big load how big are we talkin here BK

how long you go between jerkin it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JOSE here to tell YOU how to LOVE CORRECTLY


----------



## Captain.Heroin

THAT SUPPORT YOU NEED TO GET BACK WITH YOUR EX

what 

a
horrible

thing
to
read

painful even

it's like MY LIFE IS A TRASH PORN and i fuck my ex

yeah I know that feel but come on


----------



## Captain.Heroin

IIRC would fuck the one on the left, not fuck the one on the right


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> hmmmm well I dunno I have been GLAZED by some SAD DAD backed up loads so I dunno u gotta be talkin about a big load how big are we talkin here BK
> 
> how long you go between jerkin it



3 days minimum for a proper glazing I reckon. I dunno, I'd have to do some math involving surface area of the tits I'm glazing, the viscosity, all that. It's a science. I have no idea dude, maybe a couple tablespoons?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i think im gonna drink some more coffee until i black out

because fuck this world am i right

lady are you with me

coffee forever

food never


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> 3 days minimum for a proper glazing I reckon. I dunno, I'd have to do some math involving surface area of the tits I'm glazing, the viscosity, all that. It's a science. I have no idea dude, maybe a couple tablespoons?


i bet i could get more out of U sailor

lmk when macron lets u leave FRAAANCE muahahhah


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ you evil man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i just have a way w/ my hands is all


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> no i mean
> 
> details about YOUR sexy adventures???


Done


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i will have to go read slr

my drugs are wearin off
and i need more drugs

fuccck shit isn't cheap but it isn't expensive

btw my life is like this right now






idc if he loves me or not he's getting the dick and he loves it and my dick is most of me so I can live w/ that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god

that is so hot

i have a mad boner just thinking about some of the things you wrote omg

gonna smoke some and contemplate that and play w/ my boner thru my clothing HOPE NO ONE CARES oops

fuckin ppl always judging me


----------



## BK38

Day 4 of no booze and Phenibut, but it must be done. Getting crazy REM rebound dreams. But I need to be a healthy boi. Need to start looking for a job in earnest again, need to GTFO of France. Hopefully I can land something in either Amsterdam or Berlin.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

waiting Zephy imho


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> i bet you like me he's got a better DICC than balls
> 
> trust that's better than BALLS and no dicc
> 
> MADNESS probably got big hairy nuts you could get slapped in the face with


i can't finnish this thread 

. . . . . o im pissing myself


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Day 4 of no booze and Phenibut, but it must be done. Getting crazy REM rebound dreams. But I need to be a healthy boi. Need to start looking for a job in earnest again, need to GTFO of France. Hopefully I can land something in either Amsterdam or Berlin.


LOL dude europe is fucked get out of those shithole countries while you can

imo

total fucked

go to a country where you still have some modicum of civil rights

fuck this totalitarian socialism bullshit

i'm with GHOST i am SICK of this shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> a healthy boi


get me in ur life i'll get u healthy

it's what i tell them and i mean it

i go hard 

then go home

and fuck the next day to keep you thin

oh yiss bb let me work my magic


----------



## Coffeeshroom

what's love? to me its family.


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL dude europe is fucked get out of those shithole countries while you can
> 
> imo
> 
> total fucked
> 
> go to a country where you still have some modicum of civil rights
> 
> fuck this totalitarian socialism bullshit
> 
> i'm with GHOST i am SICK of this shit



Uhhhhhh. Germany and the Netherlands are #4 and #10 on the Human Development Index... USA's #15. The USA is definitely more of a shithole I'm afraid to say. It's true, even as a US/UK citizen, I'm not going to be blindly nationalistic.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Click on a non moderators profile and hit ignore.


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## mal3volent

we need to stop ignoring people and start LISTENING


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> we need to stop ignoring people and start LISTENING


You're such a ray of sunshine


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t I’ll be ignoring anyone though, I’m a fucking masochist. Hurt me daddy.


Hurt US Daddy

Don't leave me out


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Anytime..


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> You're such a ray of sunshine


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


>


Just beautiful darling


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coffeeshroom said:


> Anytime..


Don't jump into the deep end if you aren't sure you can swim


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Uhhhhhh. Germany and the Netherlands are #4 and #10 on the Human Development Index... USA's #15. The USA is definitely more of a shithole I'm afraid to say. It's true, even as a US/UK citizen, I'm not going to be blindly nationalistic.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index


i would say grossly overpopulated countries 

america has breathin' room


----------



## Coffeeshroom

LadyAlkaline said:


> Don't jump into the deep end if you aren't sure you can swim


I can swim and just in case i can't, i have paddles


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@mal3volent 

have you had any sexy dreams?  

been so horned up

gonna play vidya games and think sad dad thoughts


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> @mal3volent
> 
> have you had any sexy dreams?
> 
> been so horned up
> 
> gonna play vidya games and think sad dad thoughts


I'm glad we get to be sluts together ❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm glad we get to be sluts together ❤


#metoo

I miss going out and having a morning after report about what I did

shiiit those were the days

glad I was livin' it up


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> #metoo
> 
> I miss going out and having a morning after report about what I did
> 
> shiiit those were the days
> 
> glad I was livin' it up


Kiss&tell slut !


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would say grossly overpopulated countries
> 
> america has breathin' room



Meh, depends on where you are. We also tend to have more green space in metropolitan areas.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Coffeeshroom

We need pics. The man (or penis) behind the kinky mask.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> We need pics. The man (or penis) behind the kinky mask.


I'm flattered but that man will be just that for now.. Behind a mask.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Coffeeshroom said:


> I'm flattered but that man will be just that for now.. Behind a mask.


I refuse to accept this. Give us an ankle. A picture of your dog. Big toe?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> I refuse to accept this. Give us an ankle. A picture of your dog. Big toe?


This is me cause I'm full of beans


----------



## schizopath

Post your drugs


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Post your drugs


Post them with your flogger, I'm tryna masturbate


----------



## schizopath

I just saw the tits of that ok boomer girl and understood that I havent fapped in days


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My cool ass indian guy at the smoke shop cuffed me some kratom. I left all my cash at home.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Fuck a bunch France. LET’S GET HIM OUT OF THERE! I spent a few years in France, Germany, Spain! I couldn’t wait to come. The US generally so much cleaner than Europe, and so much easier to navigate if you want to travel. I’m not Europe bashing, I’m a first generation Irish American, but I don’t consider Ireland part of Europe. I say go to Ireland if you don’t wanna go to the states. I hate France, and the whole vibe of “I surrender!” Spain is even worse, but for a different reason, it’s sooo boring there, even in the big cities! Dull Dull Dull, blow my brains out! Germany is cool unless it isn’t, like when they want to fight everyone and lose. It’s also getting way too socialist now for my liking.
> 
> Just GET OUT OF FRANCE, and rethink the critical error you made moving there. Don’t do that again. NO SPAIN, BORING!
> 
> I stand by everything I just said!
> 
> —Wizard



Says the guy in fucking bumblefuck, OHIO, lol. You just weren't cool enough to party with the cool kids in Europe, don't lie. Also, yeah, France is alright, but I'd prefer to be in Germany or back in the Netherlands.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, the Netherlands if you have to be in Europe. I agree



I'd also take the cleanliness challenge for any metropolitan city in Germany/Netherlands against the US' major cities. Why must you vex me so when I am sober? It's not fair Wizard. I would stick my hand deep into your anus and work your mouth like a goddamn sock puppet if I wanted to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if europe was so much better you could post boner nature pics


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’ve lived all over the globe, Navy brat, and Southwestern Ohio, greater Cincinnati is the best place I have ever lived, by far. I’m not from Ohio, I’m from Boston originally, but the people, cost of living, and the all around energy is the best in the world. Plus, my Dad has a 500+ acre farm. That doesn’t hurt. Dave Chappell has a farm a few miles north of me. He spent his money wisely. Just saying.



I've also lived all over the world; Beijing, Hong Kong, Chiang Mai, Vientiane, Sydney, London, Boulder, near Santa Cruz, Amsterdam, near Toulouse atm... Every place has it's positives and negatives for the most part. That sounds nice. I'm just being mean because my brain's receptors are begging for drugs and I'm just in a generally pissy mood. I need to find a job again and move out of here, it's driving me up the wall. I'm not built for being in a small town for such prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Yes of course you can.
> 
> Recovery is defined by you.


_WHO ARE YOU lol_

will i ever be able to see you again 

will we ever be able to remember,
 like this 

huggie wuggiez dude
you should start your own podcast 

good advice 

please be mentor pleez looool
helpmi'm stoned on kra tone


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> if europe was so much better you could post boner nature pics



I could, that's more of a lifestyle choice though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hell yeah
> I thought you were quitting?
> 
> We have unlimited credit at our favorite smoke shop in Durham, he won't even take our money, we just pay him once a month. Smoke shop owners are usually good ass dudes



I thought so too.. But I've been having bad needle fixation so im tryna drown it out.

Dude.. Unlimited credit? That's bad ass. Yeah if you get to know the guys at smoke shops they're usually pretty cool. The one i go to by work is in a really nice part of the city. But even in the hood my buddies gotten cuffs before. 

Indians get a bad rap IMO.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> _WHO ARE YOU lol_
> 
> will i ever be able to see you again
> 
> will we ever be able to remember,
> like this
> 
> huggie wuggiez dude
> you should start your own podcast
> 
> good advice
> 
> please be mentor pleez looool
> helpmi'm stoned on kra tone



Kratom Hylight?

Love you!


----------



## on.my.way🌿

jose ribas da silva said:


> Yes indeed you are right and I am sorry for your situation.. anyway, if there is something that Brazil is unbeatable is the quality of life of homeless people.. I mean, Sweden is cold, Brazil is hot, so that one can sleep on the streets, no risk of freezing...  moreover, we have a triad that I highly doubt that exists anywhere in the world: (1) cachaça; (2) cheap crack; (3) God, yes, because he is Brazilian... In this context, Brazilian homeless can smoke a fairly high quality crack for the cheapest price, which, along with cachaça, makes, even the less fortunate person, happy. So, last but no least, for you I give an advice, come to Brazil!




Luckily in not longer homeless, it was only for a few weeks last year. but yeah being homeless in a warm country must be a lot easier lol.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Hylight said:


> helpmi'm stoned on kra tone


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> GET THIS MAN SOME FUCKING DRUGS NOW!!! It sometimes help to scream that. Let me know if that worked?


  _safety first ya'll
whyyyy is  that in underline ythats phycked upp_


----------



## Hylight

apparently


----------



## jose ribas da silva

on.my.way🌿 said:


> being homeless in a warm country must be a lot easier lol.



As an old saying says, warm country warm heart


----------



## Hylight

over dose 
and why is that wrong


----------



## schizopath

jose ribas da silva said:


> As an old saying says, warm country warm heart


Im warm. People just misunderstand it for coldness for some reason.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> But he’ll break your heart, and his lovers never forget that earth shattering, world redefining passion that will ruin you for any other lovers.



No way man, you haven't gotten the message, I am not a cheap scoundrel.. I am a romantic (nevertheless wild) man.  I treat my women very well, they are like candid virgin blooming flowers, my queens


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, the Indians that own my local Marathon/convenient store/head shop, are my family. Christ, I’ve sent their kids through college with the money that they have gotten from me! We give Christmas presents to each other. They have ordered all sorts of things for me through the years. If, I forget my wallet at home and tell them I’ll pay them back, they make go back home and get it. That is when the relationship changes.
> 
> But good for you, if you can have credit with those price gougers, good for you!


Nah they give me hella deals on my cigarettes and cigars. Their CBD and kratom is expensive though and it is trash.. I wouldn't trust them with my baby or anything but I appreciate that they like us.



Hylight said:


> _WHO ARE YOU lol_
> 
> will i ever be able to see you again
> 
> will we ever be able to remember,
> like this
> 
> huggie wuggiez dude
> you should start your own podcast
> 
> good advice
> 
> please be mentor pleez looool
> helpmi'm stoned on kra tone


First of all, a *Bluelight podcast *is such a fucking amazing idea! How do we make this happen? @TheLoveBandit 

Second, you are so cute. I picture you like this and there is no changing it.





_Can I put you in my pocket? _


----------



## Hylight

*KRA TOMMMMMMMMMMMME *


----------



## Hylight

naw cause we don't have anything to podcast about Capptsin Hot would get us all arrested.
but mayby that wizard could help. _try ? _*♡*


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Exactly


----------



## Blowmonkey

jose ribas da silva said:


> my queens


lol, yasss


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Blowmonkey said:


> lol, yasss



what I have noticed is that most women only want emotional support, even the most beautiful and challenging ones, it sounds Freudian but they want a mixture of a father and a lover.. genuine attention is what all human beings need. Genuine attention comes along with small things, small actions, small cares, genuine interest in her life, in her hobbies, that's the way.. at the same time, the domination in bed, which is essential, under the penitence of being interpreted as "a good friend". Dominance in bed is easily achieved when there is emotional support grounding the relationship.. also on account of the fact that the major part of population, even in a highly sexual country like brazil, is very confused about sex because there is no pattern to be followed. The mental image of sex is a porn movie, which is far away from reality.. this culminates with several possibilities, mainly meaning that it is possible to create different sexual realities that are very well accepted and this happens because there are no previous established rules in the game, it is a virgin territory to be fucked.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> what I have noticed is that most women only want emotional support, even the most beautiful and challenging ones, it sounds Freudian but they want a mixture of a father and a lover.. genuine attention is what all human beings need. Genuine attention comes along with small things, small actions, small cares, genuine interest in her life, in her hobbies, that's the way.. at the same time, the domination in bed, which is essential, under the penitence of being interpreted as "a good friend". Dominance in bed is easily achieved when there is emotional support grounding the relationship.. also on account of the fact that the major part of population, even in a highly sexual country like brazil, is very confused about sex because there is no pattern to be followed. The mental image of sex is a porn movie, which is far away from reality.. this culminates with several possibilities, mainly meaning that it is possible to create different sexual realities that are very well accepted and this happens because there are no previous established rules in the game, it is a virgin territory to be fucked.



in this context, my main strategy is called deconstruction, because I want to do everything different from a porn movie.. I know the girl has the porn movie-inspired idea of sex and I don't like it.. I want to be different, I want to go slowly, leisurely, exploring each minimal detail


----------



## Mysterier

jose ribas da silva said:


> it is a virgin territory to be fucked


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> in this context, my main strategy is called deconstruction, because I want to do everything different from a porn movie.. I know the girl has the porn movie-inspired idea of sex and I don't like it.. I want to be different, I want to go slowly, leisurely, exploring each minimal detail



I can get very antiquated sometimes, being overly romantic, i don't care


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> *KRA TOMMMMMMMMMMMME *


I'm glad you're feeling great babe
It looks like you feel really really great


----------



## Captain.Heroin

we should do an abyss styled podcast where we all get 1 minute to record our coronavirus lockdown message of the day

brought to you by rip jamal coalition action fund
=


----------



## Blowmonkey

jose ribas da silva said:


> in this context, my main strategy is called deconstruction, because I want to do everything different from a porn movie.. I know the girl has the porn movie-inspired idea of sex and I don't like it.. I want to be different, I want to go slowly, leisurely, exploring each minimal detail


SLOW DOWN YOU'RE GOING TOO FAST.

swoon tho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight what time zone are you in? I wanna kra tome with you.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> naw cause we don't have anything to podcast about Capptsin Hot would get us all arrested.
> but mayby that wizard could help. _try ? _*♡*


Sure we could podcast about all kinds of things - drugs in the media, interviews with recovering addicts and their inspirational stories, sad stories, stories of social justice or harm reduction or just whatever 

CH would have to come with a warning and disclaimer ⚠


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I get it! What you are saying is that you want to make love making a journey to be experienced



yes, picturing...  there is a penis being introduced in a vagina, so there is a lot of intimacy, it cannot be a void, it needs some meaning, when there is no meaning, there is the feeling of dirtiness.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> there is the feeling of dirtiness.



which may be a literal one, anally speaking.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I don't trust a man with more reaction scores than posts.


----------



## schizopath

The joy of trying my best to be a great man -> I get self righteous from it -> Maybe I really am a great man -> Pay a hooker to have sex with me -> Yea I am a great man indeed


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

My husband and I have an all day fishing date planned for tomorrow. Picnic and bass fuck yesssss i am so excited!!!!


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> My husband and I have an all day fishing date planned for tomorrow. Picnic and bass fuck yesssss i am so excited!!!!


that's phuxxxing *HOOOOOOOOO   OT 
please dont ask *


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Hylight




----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


>





jose ribas da silva said:


>




*JOSE CAN HELP YOU 
WITH YOUR TONGUE *


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## Hylight

hey you, you _bumped _my post *♡*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so close to passing out


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

I need help, I just shot an unusually large amount of sperm.


----------



## Hylight

i do 2


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> i do 2


Interesting.

If I was based in USA I bet the tsa would accuse me for "load trafficking"


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> CH would have to come with a warning and disclaimer ⚠



*i love you *


----------



## LadyAlkaline




----------



## Hylight

*he is pretttty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,.I〰〰〰〰〰〰〰*








*l*


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Can I ignore people’s posts? Sorry noob here.


yesnewfag


----------



## schizopath

Holy shit Scrim from the Suicideboys released an album yesterday. Gonna go hard on it tomorrow.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I found @Hylight's senior photos

#LEAKED #TOOCUTE #THATBB #WOW #SOPURE


----------



## Hylight

in your phone !?!  ?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Huh. Im about as clueless about people or emotions of people  as they come.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> @BK38
> 
> Man, guess the guess. I found the oldest trance ever sounding track, it's too fuckin old school. A perfect synth of dark/light. Now check this motherfucker out..



Noice. Do you like BT?


----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> Noice. Do you like BT?



Nahh yoo, I don't listen bad music. I mean, I only listen to good music. Which means moody techno, I don't even listen trance but that track above it's fuckin insane. It's a mix between techno/trance as you heard.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> Nahh yoo, I don't listen bad music. I mean, I only listen to good music. Which means moody techno, I don't even listen trance but that track above it's fuckin insane. It's a mix between techno/trance as you heard.



hmmm, seems a bit narrowminded, there's a lot of good stuff out there. Try this?


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Huh. Im about as clueless about people or emotions of people  as they come.


WelcuM 

wecome

Well Cum

edit: i can't _spell _biches


----------



## Hylight

this is a bump


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

BK38 said:


> hmmm, seems a bit narrowminded, there's a lot of good stuff out there. Try this?



My favorite track ever is this one






I say this, on studio monitors it's fuckin insane. The deep bass and the clear sound going through you, that's how I describe both of'em. But overall the techno industry nowaday's pretty lifeless. I don't listen to many, mostly to Dial Records/Giegling. Laut & Luise/Kann Records/Smallvile Records/Cold Tear Records. Also I like Primal Code.


----------



## schizopath

Now that Pete failed its my time to prove that yes its possible to be stronger than any substance, except of course big titted milfs.


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> My favorite track ever is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this, on studio monitors it's fuckin insane. The deep bass and the clear sound going through you, that's how I describe both of'em. But overall the techno industry nowaday's pretty lifeless. I don't listen to many, mostly to Dial Records/Giegling. Laut & Luise/Kann Records/Smallvile Records/Cold Tear Records. Also I like Primal Code.



Like it, kind of haunting quality to it.


----------



## Coxenormous

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You are SUCH A DORK! Even dorkier than my nerdy ass 21 y/o son. I love it but...
> 
> I fucking hated that EMO shit and the cutting and my daughter coming up to me saying, “Daaaad loook at me! Look what I diiid! Do what I say Daaad... or I cut myself MORE!”
> 
> Whoever made that cutting shit popular, I will to kill you!
> 
> I’m glad your here though @Coxenormous, you will learn a lot about harm reduction (not in The Abyss) but on bluelight in general. Fuck, even your handle screams NERD!
> 
> —Wizard


Well I don't cut myself, there is a difference between being Goth,Emo,Scene ECT. But facts for yah. Goth culture has been around since Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## Coxenormous

Being "Emo" is literally being an emotional mess that's what "emo" is short for. Goth is like being on the dark side of life instead of crying about everything like a little bitch


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> Being "Emo" is literally being an emotional mess that's what "emo" is short for. Goth is like being on the dark side of life instead of crying about everything like a little bitch



You've obviously never heard The Cure.


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> You've obviously never heard The Cure.


The band The Cure?


----------



## Coxenormous

Mysterier said:


> You've obviously never heard The Cure.


----------



## Mysterier

Coxenormous said:


> The band The Cure?



Jim Jones' The Cure.


----------



## Coxenormous

Nah I'm more like this  well exactly like this... It's me


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Jim Jones' The Cure.


/covid19


----------



## Coxenormous

Truth is I have Schizophrenia  I've scene in life that my doctor doesn't want to believe. I've Ben hospitalized 5 times one for suicide attempt, otherrs was for threatening to kill my Ex Gf. I'm not perfect but I do have over sensitive emotions


----------



## Coxenormous

I have a Demon attached to me that I can't get rid of. I was born after a miscarriage. I'm a miracle child


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just got off work. Took some kratom in the bathroom so my commute would suck less.

@Coxenormous - it's all good bro. I mean that sucks but no judgement.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Coxenormous

I don't hear voices, but since I've seen some mind blowing things. My doctor refuses to believe me thus he thinks I have schizo


----------



## Mysterier

Have you ever seen a badass guy motorcyke up a mountain?


----------



## Coxenormous

I don't create those videos for fame, but to express and release emotion


----------



## Coxenormous

Great example


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> Sure we could podcast about all kinds of things - drugs in the media, interviews with recovering addicts and their inspirational stories, sad stories, stories of social justice or harm reduction or just whatever
> 
> CH would have to come with a warning and disclaimer ⚠


or maybe a *FINE ! *
thank you ☺


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight are you still wicked jammed on the kray kray?


----------



## Hylight

noooo i want to cry cry


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wish i could steal some of your pain. I get it too easy sometimes. I just saunter about..


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I wish i could steal some of your pain. I get it too easy sometimes. I just saunter about..


you are *FINE *


----------



## Hylight

yes! going to try to walk with Budi 
and recruit the sunset


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LadyAlkaline said:


> First of all, a *Bluelight podcast *is such a fucking amazing idea! How do we make this happen? @TheLoveBandit



Random related statement 1 = we actually had so many on the site who spun music, we had our own broadcasting going on by our members.  That was long ago, and perhaps limited to a few days of festivus timing.  But for a fact, it happened.  Live BL Dj's.

Random related statement 2 = I've seen a few surges of suggestion for 'interviews' with famous people on behalf of BL that we could then post to an official BL youtube channel (pretty sure we secured one long ago).  We do have members with the right connections to important world people, but like most of our volunteer ambitions, they fall short and haven't happened (yet).

Random related statement 3 = If ya'll are talking about something on par with Lounge fodder fucking about, nobody is holding you back


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> you are *FINE *



My dear, i don't need the reassurance. Use your strong, vibrant energies on yourself, ill be okay.

GIVE ME YOUR TEARS. I want to cry instead.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Coxenormous said:


> Great example


send me Brett Michaels # i lost it...........


----------



## Xorkoth

Hylight said:


>



You're so brave posting your face in here!


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Not only could they not arrest me,


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> Hylight are you still wicked jammed on the kray kray?


yes


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Honestly @Hylight if i ever had a daughter I'd hope she were sensitive like you sometimes are. Because it would give me a reason to beat the living fuck out of anyone who made her cry.


----------



## Hylight

howard atern can ask CH about .*ANAL 

edit: *whaaatb CH cn ask howard


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Honestly @Hylight if i ever had a daughter I'd hope she were sensitive like you sometimes are. Because it would give me a reason to beat the living fuck out of anyone who made her cry.


@Hylight coolest person on bl iirc imho ffs


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> you _bumped _my post



flush the drugs, cops are coming, definitely going to get bumped


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Some Brazilian cheese I can’t pronounce?



the name is "escama de peixe"


----------



## jose ribas da silva

A poderosa cocaina de satanas do pinto preto, locally called


----------



## jose ribas da silva

jose ribas da silva said:


> A poderosa cocaina de satanas do pinto preto



The powerful cocaine of the black dick satan


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> The powerful cocaine of the black dick satan


racist


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> racist



?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> ?


?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sounds yummy. Does it taste like farts? Like heaven? Or somewhere in between?



it goes softly, the smell is quite strong and it is difficult to break the rock into powder ... if the rock is able to scatter the sunlight, then the product should be good


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Sounds yummy. Does it taste like farts? Like heaven? Or somewhere in between?


do u hav pupe stanz on the phront ov ur underwear?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ?



 black dick satan, rough translation but the name is because of the dealer the provides the product is not related to races


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jose ribas da silva said:


> black dick satan, rough translation but the name is because of the dealer the provides the product is not related to races


o


----------



## jose ribas da silva

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s my favorite cheese. The odor is how you can tell if it’s good cheese or not.



Personally, I avoid buying powder, when it is a rock, it is not so easy to cut the product and then build up a rock in the original fashion


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t speak jibberish


evry1 duz wit a dik in thay mouth


----------



## mal3volent

We're gonna get to 1000 sooner than we thought


----------



## Mysterier

jose ribas da silva said:


> locally called





jose ribas da silva said:


> anally speaking


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> We're gonna get to 1000 sooner than we thought


big deal


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> We're gonna get to 1000 sooner than we thought



Fuck.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Fuck.


u female? I'm down.........


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

u gotta mask???


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I wanted to be high on hard drugs on 1000.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

seriously tho?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah. 

Mal said he'd lock it if im not off probation but eh whatever.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

now ima shitpost till we fuck. interwebs black Male if u will...........


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

In your dreams bic boi.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> In your dreams bic boi.


STOP fucking around.  YOU want the D or not?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

my favorite flavor is lipstick followed by a nice female to cleanse the palate. 6 feet apart and sporting masks i swear it on my mom's grave.


----------



## mal3volent

Glad we finally found out ghosts weakness is madness's D.

everyone is gay under certain circumstances tbph iirc amirite @ghostandthedarknes ?

yes, the abyss will be locked prior to page 1000 until madness is ready. If anyone wants to challenge me on that I welcome you to fucking try.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

mal3volent said:


> Glad we finally found out ghosts weakness is madness's D.
> 
> everyone is gay under certain circumstances tbph iirc amirite @ghostandthedarknes ?
> 
> yes, the abyss will be locked prior to page 1000 until madness is ready. If anyone wants to challenge me on that I welcome you to fucking try.


pfffffft. lounge mod iirc imho ffs wwJd?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I am finding woman a lot hotter with their mouths covered with a mask. It’s that mystery that gets me hot!  What’s she got under that mask? Full, luscious, pouting lips? A hair-lip? A beak? Herpes?
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW? DICKS ALL HARD, READY TO FUCK!
> 
> I am starting to understand why Muslim fundamentals dress their women with only their peepers exposed. ITS FUCKING SEXY, thinking what could possibly be under all that fabric.


prayer time 10:00 pm midwest country jail time iirc


----------



## jhjhsdi

Jesus fuck I came back to the thread around page 895 and got to 902 I can't do it I mean I'm a pretty fucked up cunt but some of this is a bit much for me probably mainly @Captain.Heroin s extremely descriptive uhm, adventures shall we say  I'm straight and not homo at all I have friends who are gay but none of them ever talked like that around me 

Not really sure what I can add to this although it's fucked up its strangely addictive 

I got to around the tit glazing section. I have hyperspermia. I shoot fucking massive loads every time, even like an hour later. It's sick, I should be in porn. 

So how far can we go with like, sick offensive jokes. Some of the vocal banter me and my work mate have would probably get us locked up or sectioned, I doubt I would type it 

In other news I have no drugs and can't sleep fml


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> Jesus fuck I came back to the thread around page 895 and got to 902 I can't do it I mean I'm a pretty fucked up cunt but some of this is a bit much for me probably mainly @Captain.Heroin s extremely descriptive uhm, adventures shall we say  I'm straight and not homo at all I have friends who are gay but none of them ever talked like that around me
> 
> Not really sure what I can add to this although it's fucked up its strangely addictive
> 
> I got to around the tit glazing section. I have hyperspermia. I shoot fucking massive loads every time, even like an hour later. It's sick, I should be in porn.
> 
> So how far can we go with like, sick offensive jokes. Some of the vocal banter me and my work mate have would probably get us locked up or sectioned, I doubt I would type it
> 
> In other news I have no drugs and can't sleep fml


Don't be racist and don't threaten anyone's safety and you should be good to go, everyone already has their dicks out and shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Jesus fuck I came back to the thread around page 895 and got to 902 I can't do it I mean I'm a pretty fucked up cunt but some of this is a bit much for me probably mainly @Captain.Heroin s extremely descriptive uhm, adventures shall we say  I'm straight and not homo at all I have friends who are gay but none of them ever talked like that around me
> 
> Not really sure what I can add to this although it's fucked up its strangely addictive
> 
> I got to around the tit glazing section. I have hyperspermia. I shoot fucking massive loads every time, even like an hour later. It's sick, I should be in porn.
> 
> So how far can we go with like, sick offensive jokes. Some of the vocal banter me and my work mate have would probably get us locked up or sectioned, I doubt I would type it
> 
> In other news I have no drugs and can't sleep fml


tldr


----------



## jhjhsdi

@The Wizard of the Creek all bout that hidden herpes


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Don't be racist and don't threaten anyone's safety and you should be good to go, everyone already has their dicks out and shit


put ur dick away plz i just Windex the glass tables ffs


----------



## jhjhsdi

@LadyAlkaline i couldn't be racist even if I tried, I'm mixed race 

So would you rather: (this is to everyone not just LadyA btw) 
A) fuck a kid
B) fuck a disabled kid

And you can't say neither


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> tldr


----------



## jhjhsdi

Wait so everybody shit? Simultaneously? That's amazing 
I need a shit. Already had 2 today. I think it's these fucking herbal sleeping tablets. And all the chilli


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> @LadyAlkaline i couldn't be racist even if I tried, I'm mixed race
> 
> So would you rather: (this is to everyone not just LadyA btw)
> A) fuck a kid
> B) fuck a disabled kid
> 
> And you can't say neither


That went from 0 to 1000 real fucking fast


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> That went from 0 to 1000 real fucking fast



Yeah that one normally shuts everyone up


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> Wait so everybody shit? Simultaneously? That's amazing
> I need a shit. Already had 2 today. I think it's these fucking herbal sleeping tablets. And all the chilli


Yep, we just sit around in a big circle and shit in buckets


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yep, we just sit around in a big circle and shit in buckets


 6 feet apart I hope


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> 6 feet apart I hope


Of course, we are very stringent in regards to sanitation.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Throwing the shit at each other is OK though right?


----------



## BK38




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Of course, we are very stringent in regards to sanitation.


need to rent a 6 foot dick. no sourcing ik


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> Throwing the shit at each other is OK though right?


What the fuck is wrong with you?

Give me your bucket.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> Jesus fuck I came back to the thread around page 895 and got to 902 I can't do it I mean I'm a pretty fucked up cunt but some of this is a bit much for me probably mainly @Captain.Heroin s extremely descriptive uhm, adventures shall we say  I'm straight and not homo at all I have friends who are gay but none of them ever talked like that around me
> 
> Not really sure what I can add to this although it's fucked up its strangely addictive
> 
> I got to around the tit glazing section. I have hyperspermia. I shoot fucking massive loads every time, even like an hour later. It's sick, I should be in porn.
> 
> So how far can we go with like, sick offensive jokes. Some of the vocal banter me and my work mate have would probably get us locked up or sectioned, I doubt I would type it
> 
> In other news I have no drugs and can't sleep fml


i think i would be good friends with u

most ppl are not gonna lay their cards and balls on the table like that

you only live once might as well make it SPARKLE


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Give me your bucket.


urban dictionary thread imho


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Give me your bucket.



Fine *throws it at someones head* I'll just shit directly into my hands


----------



## JackoftheWood

Think I've gone full retard with my drug experimentation. Just popped half a 2mg xanax, my first foray into benzos. No alcohol or any other substances taken so no blackouts at least.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> Fine *throws it at someones head* I'll just shit directly into my hands


Did they make you go to class at the special school?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Think I've gone full retard with my drug experimentation. Just popped half a 2mg xanax, my first foray into benzos. No alcohol or any other substances taken so no blackouts at least.


Whoa whoa whoa dude. 

You need to CALM DOWN WITH THAT SHIT.

Why are you so reckless? First it's 1 mg of Xanax, then before you know it, its 2 and a beer. Stop know while you're still ahead young man.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@ghostandthedarknes i don't get it

@Captain.Heroin yea we can be just don't try it I saw what you said about trying to homo seduce straight guys 

@JackoftheWood you'll be fine just hide the ones you have left 

@LadyAlkaline wtf is school


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i fell asleep all day today

didn't hang out w/ sad dad

still craving more bad dad but the cravings are tentative

I could easily sleep in more...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> @ghostandthedarknes i don't get it
> 
> @Captain.Heroin yea we can be just don't try it I saw what you said about trying to homo seduce straight guys
> 
> @JackoftheWood you'll be fine just hide the ones you have left
> 
> @LadyAlkaline wtf is school


too long didn't read. just messin with ya


----------



## BK38

Sobriety is over-rated, but sometimes it must be done to appease the cruel tolerance gods. Also, I'm bored of my drinking/Phenibut habit. I vant real drugs. FUCK. I can't even buy booze tmrw in this tiny little town, everything will be fucking closed. I'll be a week sober on Monday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> @Captain.Heroin yea we can be just don't try it I saw what you said about trying to homo seduce straight guys


I norm. wait for them to pull the first move or make a "nick dick" comment first.


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> too long didn't read. just messin with ya


No I got that I didn't get the urban dictionary one lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Sobriety is over-rated, but sometimes it must be done to appease the cruel tolerance gods. Also, I'm bored of my drinking/Phenibut habit. I vant real drugs. FUCK. I can't even buy booze tmrw in this tiny little town, everything will be fucking closed. I'll be a week sober on Monday.


_pls tell me more about them feelings_

honestly it'll be ok man I have beer but am not consuming and am feeling fried as fuck.  It's not the best feel but I'll pull through this one too.  

Honestly weed helps.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

BK38 said:


> Sobriety is over-rated, but sometimes it must be done to appease the cruel tolerance gods. Also, I'm bored of my drinking/Phenibut habit. I vant real drugs. FUCK. I can't even buy booze tmrw in this tiny little town, everything will be fucking closed. I'll be a week sober on Monday.


gtfo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ARRESTED FOR DOING CARDIO IN PUBLIC


----------



## BK38

ghostandthedarknes said:


> gtfo


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


>


@madness00 dat asssss


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @madness00 dat asssss


do you like watching a thicccccck full figured ass get fucked too?


----------



## jhjhsdi

I hate being sober lol
Probably why I'm on a drug website


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> _pls tell me more about them feelings_
> 
> honestly it'll be ok man I have beer but am not consuming and am feeling fried as fuck.  It's not the best feel but I'll pull through this one too.
> 
> Honestly weed helps.



I would be sooo happy with just a bit of weed and some wine and then low dose phenibut now and again. All Gaba and no weed/stims/psychs makes BK38 a dull boy.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> ARRESTED FOR DOING CARDIO IN PUBLIC


tray 4 a noodle iirc


----------



## JackoftheWood

jhjhsdi said:


> @ghostandthedarknes i don't get it
> 
> @Captain.Heroin yea we can be just don't try it I saw what you said about trying to homo seduce straight guys
> 
> @JackoftheWood you'll be fine just hide the ones you have left
> 
> @LadyAlkaline wtf is school


Yeah I deliberately only got one bar just for that reason and I've gone ahead and hidden the other half piece. I might make dumbass decisions, but i try to go about them in smart ways. Inb4 this goes horribly wrong and I get featured in the archives for my foolishness.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

god bless ramen


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Yeah I deliberately only got one bar just for that reason and I've gone ahead and hidden the other half piece. I might make dumbass decisions, but i try to go about them in smart ways. Inb4 this goes horribly wrong and I get featured in the archives for my foolishness.


yeah ok and i got xanax dust on my dick n00b


----------



## jhjhsdi

@JackoftheWood oh so you only took 1mg yeah you'll defo be fine
You'll feel pretty wavey but you'll be fine. You'll have an amazing sleep when you do lie down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I would be sooo happy with just a bit of weed and some wine and then low dose phenibut now and again. All Gaba and no weed/stims/psychs makes BK38 a dull boy.


I can take you out for a drink get ur clothes on 






*i wanna put the creamer in*


----------



## jhjhsdi

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yeah ok and i got xanax dust on my dick n00b



I got pics of my ex Mrs snorting a line of K off my boner


----------



## JackoftheWood

jhjhsdi said:


> I got pics of my ex Mrs snorting a line of K off my boner


lmao you get bonus points for it being K rather than coke.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> I got pics of my ex Mrs snorting a line of K off my boner


isn't that exhilarating imo

i am glad someone could relate


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> I got pics of my ex Mrs snorting a line of K off my boner


I'd get that framed Scarface


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*my life is a trash porn and i am constantly facefucking jamal

-dwe*


----------



## jhjhsdi

@JackoftheWood 

I should get bonus points for even being able to get it up for long enough after doing a line off her tits that was EASILY 2g   she had big fake ones   

BTW bidding for these pics starts at a million GBP each


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can take you out for a drink get ur clothes on



So, I just remembered this scene that you might find hawt. I was at a gay Dutch buddy of mine's place who is seriously yolked and we had been out the night before just getting drunk af and catching up on funny old times and even took a bit of MDMA (no naughtyness was had, we met in rehab years back, true story). Anyway, the next day I was still pretty fried and I just rolled a few strong hash joints and he was horny, so he called over this little twink Dutch boy from some app and then they fucked on the couch in the living room, while I smoked a joint and watched on the opposite couch in kind of fascination. They kinda put on a show too and my buddy has a massive dong and I thought he was going to spear this poor twink to death. He was being ROUGH too. I was a little uncomfortable, but the little guy seemed to enjoy it. The end.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> So, I just remembered this scene that you might find hawt. I was at a gay Dutch buddy of mine's place who is seriously yolked and we had been out the night before just getting drunk af and catching up on funny old times and even took a bit of MDMA (no naughtyness was had, we met in rehab years back, true story). Anyway, the next day I was still pretty fried and I just rolled a few strong hash joints and he was horny, so he called over this little twink Dutch boy from some app and then they fucked on the couch in the living room, while I smoked a joint and watched on the opposite couch in kind of fascination. They kinda put on a show too and my buddy has a massive dong and I thought he was going to spear this poor twink to death. He was being ROUGH too. I was a little uncomfortable, but the little guy seemed to enjoy it. The end.


sounds like when I'm pounding my latino power bottom :D

except i like a MANS with some more meat on the bone

MEAT IS FOR MEN BONE IS FOR DOGS


----------



## jhjhsdi

For my accounts sake the last post is a joke I'd never sell nudes or porn (I already have 2 warnings)  I like this site I don't want to get banned


----------



## Captain.Heroin

10/10 would listen to madness read your story A+

I am so tired

this is what i get for staying up a day and a half and sleeping in all day

you would think ppl would understand germs by now

i mean why else is there a sneeze guard on the salad bar

fucking morons i hate ppl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> For my accounts sake the last post is a joke I'd never sell nudes or porn (I already have 2 warnings)  I like this site I don't want to get banned


oh you're fine


----------



## jhjhsdi

I already had my PayPal blocked because I joked about selling home movies on a car forum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

should I hit him up

it'll probably be wasted effort but i might as well


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> *my life is a trash porn and i am constantly facefucking jamal
> 
> -dwe*


dwe still breathing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> dwe still breathing?


i think dopem said ya prolly

i forget tho


----------



## jhjhsdi

"meat is for men, bone is for dogs" I like that 

I've always said I like some meat on my bones but you've just converted me to saying that now @Captain.Heroin


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> So, I just remembered this scene that you might find hawt. I was at a gay Dutch buddy of mine's place who is seriously yolked and we had been out the night before just getting drunk af and catching up on funny old times and even took a bit of MDMA (no naughtyness was had, we met in rehab years back, true story). Anyway, the next day I was still pretty fried and I just rolled a few strong hash joints and he was horny, so he called over this little twink Dutch boy from some app and then they fucked on the couch in the living room, while I smoked a joint and watched on the opposite couch in kind of fascination. They kinda put on a show too and my buddy has a massive dong and I thought he was going to spear this poor twink to death. He was being ROUGH too. I was a little uncomfortable, but the little guy seemed to enjoy it. The end.



you French guys have too much fun.


----------



## jhjhsdi

I'm going to roll a smoke a cigarette out the window when I come back it'll probably be 5 pages longer 

You know I'm glad I found this thread its making me forget all about deleting Facebook lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i think dopem said ya prolly
> 
> i forget tho


imagine LA ate him alive


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> do you like watching a thicccccck full figured ass get fucked too?


Fuck yes! I almost said a long string of really dirty, slutty freak nasty things

Short story. Yes. Fuck that fat assed bitch!


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> you French guys have too much fun.



I'm not French. I'm American/Brit, but yeah, point stands. I have probably had more than my fair share of fun. That whole experience was surreal as hell. I was like... should I give them privacy? Are they enjoying me watching them? In the end I just sat there smoking my joint and occasionally making awkward eye-contact with one of them. Every time my eyes met my buddies, he would slap the twink HARD and yank on his hair for good measure. I bet some people would pay good money for that show. Oh well, can check that off the list lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yes! I almost said a long string of really dirty, slutty freak nasty things
> 
> Short story. Yes. Fuck that fat assed bitch!


Big asses are where it's at.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

jhjhsdi said:


> "meat is for men, bone is for dogs" I like that
> 
> I've always said I like some meat on my bones but you've just converted me to saying that now @Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yes! I almost said a long string of really dirty, slutty freak nasty things
> 
> Short story. Yes. Fuck that fat assed bitch!


i like it when you hear *that clapping*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> imagine LA ate him alive


Probably, I'm fat as fuck


----------



## mal3volent

BK38 said:


> I'm not French.



European...  whatever. You watched your big dicked Dutch friend fuck a twink on the couch. You might as well be French.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Probably, I'm fat as fuck


so? ur cool....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i don't try an fuck every girl i talk 2


----------



## BK38

mal3volent said:


> European...  whatever. You watched your big dicked Dutch friend fuck a twink on the couch. You might as well be French.



I think "Impale" might be the word you're looking for.


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yes! I almost said a long string of really dirty, slutty freak nasty things
> 
> Short story. Yes. Fuck that fat assed bitch!


 Say the things say the things


----------



## JackoftheWood

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i don't try an fuck every girl i talk 2


Only every other one right?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> so? ur cool....


Oh so you like me today?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

JackoftheWood said:


> Only every other one right?


actually all of them but wtf bro? I'm hitting on chicks stfu


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Oh so you like me today?


I'm sorry. i ain't wishy washy. wut u mean? cuz i warn u bout Zephy?  she will take u down. she oldschool L rat iirc


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anyone else fucking love the smell of isopropyl (hand sanitizer to be precise)
Reminds me of jacking up so bad
I just associate the smell with that hit of IV ketamine
It's like when I smell it my brain is expecting that rush to come on shortly after 

Man I love that fucking rush lol
And the minty taste you get in the back of your throat   

I'd probably kill someone for some decent k right now. Got a fat bag of 1mls, 2.5mls, orange heads sat waiting, and my remaining veins are really popping tonight, annoying little cunts, I'll fucking show em who's boss when I score


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Anyone else fucking love the smell of isopropyl (hand sanitizer to be precise)
> Reminds me of jacking up so bad
> I just associate the smell with that hit of IV ketamine
> It's like when I smell it my brain is expecting that rush to come on shortly after
> 
> Man I love that fucking rush lol
> And the minty taste you get in the back of your throat
> 
> I'd probably kill someone for some decent k right now. Got a fat bag of 1mls, 2.5mls, orange heads sat waiting, and my remaining veins are really popping tonight, annoying little cunts, I'll fucking show em who's boss when I score


stop all drug use. drink the hand sanitizer.  ur welcome


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm sorry. i ain't wishy washy. wut u mean? cuz i warn u bout Zephy?  she will take u down. she oldschool L rat iirc


Unless she shows up at my house with a bat, there is not much she is going to be able to do to me. She's outwitted #1 and #2 I'd have to care.

But no, it wasn't your warning, but your tone.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

jhjhsdi said:


> Say the things say the things


What like how I'd enjoy grabbing a handful of that bitches hair and shoving her head down on a nice big cock?

I don't talk like that.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Unless she shows up at my house with a bat, there is not much she is going to be able to do to me. She's outwitted #1 and #2 I'd have to care.
> 
> But no, it wasn't your warning, but your tone.


Totally wrecked the crush I had on you but that's ok


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Unless she shows up at my house with a bat, there is not much she is going to be able to do to me. She's outwitted #1 and #2 I'd have to care.
> 
> But no, it wasn't your warning, but your tone.


ment no harm. tl used 2b post at ur own risk tho


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ment no harm. tl used 2b post at ur own risk tho


Understood


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Understood


well b4 we go suckin each other dick plz remember where u r? k?


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> post at ur own risk


Whatever happened to her Podgy Beats thread?

It's almost as if she took it down because it got too risky for her.


----------



## jhjhsdi

LadyAlkaline said:


> What like how I'd enjoy grabbing a handful of that bitches hair and shoving her head down on a nice big cock?
> 
> I don't talk like that.



Thats a shame

CUZ NOW WE TALKIN


----------



## jhjhsdi

All about that deepthroat


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Whatever happened to her Podgy Beats thread?
> 
> It's almost as if she took it down because it got too risky for her.


Zephy oldschool luv her don't make an unnecessary war imo. she cool u girls just butted heads iirc imho


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Zephy oldschool luv her don't make an unnecessary war imo. she cool u girls just butted heads iirc imho


I'm pretty chill, but I won't be bullied


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

ufc girlfites r the best iirc. only 1's i bet on


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm pretty chill, but I won't be bullied


pls, noone knew that thread was directed at you, she just made a comment completely unrelated to you. you took it as something personal and got personal. I like the catfights but all that shitlfinging is getting old without some good old titties flopping.

I'm drunk af smother me with your lard ass


----------



## jhjhsdi

*coughs* I repeat, ALL ABOUT THAT DEEPTHROAT


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fuck sake it's 4.45am and I still don't feel tired


----------



## BK38

jhjhsdi said:


> Fuck sake it's 4.45am and I still don't feel tired



5:45am here and I'm about to eat some chicken then try and sleep, again. Got some insomnia from stopping all the Gabas...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> 5:45am here and I'm about to eat some chicken then try and sleep, again. Got some insomnia from stopping all the Gabas...


I know that feel bro it's gonna be ok

if you need calm peaceful meditative stuff let me know


----------



## jose ribas da silva




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Blowmonkey said:


> pls, noone knew that thread was directed at you, she just made a comment completely unrelated to you. you took it as something personal and got personal. I like the catfights but all that shitlfinging is getting old without some good old titties flopping.
> 
> I'm drunk af smother me with your lard ass





jhjhsdi said:


> Fuck sake it's 4.45am and I still don't feel tired


try heroin.  proven track record iirc


----------



## jhjhsdi

@BK38 
I feel your pain. I'm in a similar boat. 

Probably haven't helped myself by typing the 2 things that excite me most in life, IV ketamine and deepthroat 

I'm gonna put my phone down and try again. See ya'll later


----------



## jhjhsdi

@ghostandthedarknes if I had some I'd do it lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

Anyone ever shot a goofball? Ket and H in the same barrel. Fucking brain orgasm


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> @ghostandthedarknes if I had some I'd do it lol


druggie


----------



## Blowmonkey

ghostandthedarknes said:


> try heroin. proven track marks iirc


fify

just wank it, have a sad wank, cry yourself to sleep

or drink excessively and wake up in 4 hours to piss, fucking perfect


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Zephy oldschool luv her don't make an unnecessary war imo. she cool u girls just butted heads iirc imho


You want to see us girls mud wrestle?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Blowmonkey said:


> fify
> 
> just wank it, have a sad wank, cry yourself to sleep
> 
> or drink excessively and wake up in 4 hours to piss, fucking perfect


reject all proposals.......


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> You want to see us girls mud wrestle?


u don't iirc imho wwJd ffs


----------



## w01fg4ng

I'm not really into watching myself.  It's a turn on to see how easy it is to turn other guys on though.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> pls, noone knew that thread was directed at you, she just made a comment completely unrelated to you. you took it as something personal and got personal. I like the catfights but all that shitlfinging is getting old without some good old titties flopping.
> 
> I'm drunk af smother me with your lard ass


I never said the thread was directed at me and it was not. Or was it? I could really care less.

You don't even know what you're talking about. You have no idea why there is beef in the first place. I have never said anything to her unless she quoted or responded to me directly.

I was on a completely unrelated thread after our first situation, and she quoted me and mocked my "5 years clean"

I understand that the lounge is "post at your own risk"

I'm also no one's bitch.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he sendin' me emojis

looks like i'm gettin' some again


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> I'm not really into watching myself.  It's a turn on to see how easy it is to turn other guys on though.


id bet a million ur gorilla glued 2 ur mirrors jmho tho


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck yes. Got the van packed with 6 poles, our big ass canopy, chairs and picnic shit. Im gonna murder those bass tomorrow


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> id bet a million ur gorilla glued 2 ur mirrors jmho tho


Haven't been hooked to dope in several years, sweetheart.

Nice strain btw


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It’s all about that Bass!


No treble, no treble


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Haven't been hooked to dope in several years, sweetheart.
> 
> Nice strain btw


u nvrvwere hooked. b honest......


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> No treble, no treble


I loathe that song. I'm passionate about hating that song. I now think less of you and the wizard. That's how much I hate that song.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I loathe that song. I'm passionate about hating that song. I now think less of you and the wizard. That's how much I hate that song.


Whaaaat?
Whyyyyy?!?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gonna get my dick wet


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Whaaaat?
> Whyyyyy?!?!



It grates on the nerves. It's a stupid song that tries to take a fat acceptance stance, instead of a general acceptance stance. Sort of virtue signalling for body acceptance. Fuck that stupid ass bitch, I wanna rip out her vocal chords, string a violin with them and then play treble heavy songs while she bleeds out like a pig.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

IF YOU CAN'T SLEEP

THIS

MAGIC

DELETED CAUSE MY HANDS WERE NOT AT PEAK PHYSICAL CONDITION


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> u nvrvwere hooked. b honest......


I still have the marks on my cheek.  I got away before the fisherman reeled me in though.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> It grates on the nerves. It's a stupid song that tries to take a fat acceptance stance, instead of a general acceptance stance. Sort of virtue signalling for body acceptance. Fuck that stupid ass bitch, I wanna rip out her vocal chords, string a violin with them and then play treble heavy songs while she bleeds out like a pig.


Did it ever occur to you that fat girls need to learn to accept themselves just as much as the people that have to see them?


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> IF YOU CAN'T SLEEP
> 
> THIS
> 
> MAGIC
> 
> DELETED CAUSE MY HANDS WERE NOT AT PEAK PHYSICAL CONDITION



THX, I KNOW ABOUT MELATONIN, MAYBE ILL POP ONE. WHY ARE WE SPEAKING SO LOUD THOUGH?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> THX, I KNOW ABOUT MELATONIN, MAYBE ILL POP ONE. WHY ARE WE SPEAKING SO LOUD THOUGH?


Because I had to rewrite that shit 5 times.

Its not just the melatonin. The lemon balm + melatonin is where it's at


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> Because I had to rewrite that shit 5 times.
> 
> Its not just the melatonin. The lemon balm + melatonin is where it's at


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Did it ever occur to you that fat girls need to learn to accept themselves just as much as the people that have to see them?



Sure, bit I mostly don't care and I just think she's not very talented and hitching a ride on the fat wave.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> I still have the marks on my cheek.  I got away before the fisherman reeled me in though.


poorbaby syndrome iirc jmho ffs


----------



## BK38

I need to sleeeeeeep.ok I'm gonna put the phone down and dream of gagging Meghan Trainor with Cpt. Heroins pee pee. @Captain.Heroin , you might have to take one for the team and plug up a squealing piggy witchya cawk.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> lemon balm, you’re  a witch.


Yeah? 
In the last 5 years or so, I have become somewhat of a natural remedies enthusiast


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> witchya cawk.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Kinda like lizzo feeling good as hell



Perhaps, am not familiar. Time to try and sleep again, you've regained points for hating that song.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> oh you would fucking hate her


Oh yes


----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> I never said the thread was directed at me and it was not. Or was it? I could really care less.
> 
> You don't even know what you're talking about. You have no idea why there is beef in the first place. I have never said anything to her unless she quoted or responded to me directly.
> 
> I was on a completely unrelated thread after our first situation, and she quoted me and mocked my "5 years clean"
> 
> I understand that the lounge is "post at your own risk"
> 
> I'm also no one's bitch.



Did I say you were anyone's bitch?   I'd have to ask your husband, but I would've said bitch pls instead of pls in that case.

I do know, I'm a bit more perceptive that you assume I am. Just because I do not respond to each and every post does not mean I do not see them.

I'm thinking you have no idea what transpired either and am not even going to hash it up in the forums because you're not privvy to all that bs, it's not important anyomre anyways, whatever.

Just know that even though Asclepius went a little overboard with her concerns, they were nothing more than good intentions. Sure we're all kinda fucked up on drugs or mania sometime, whatever, forget and forgive.

Salty cooches are abrasive. Catfights are hot. yeye


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Lizzo


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> poorbaby syndrome iirc jmho ffs


Trump derangement syndrome iirc imo


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> oh you would fucking hate her



If she's fat, I'm gonna make Gloomp grease them up and then they're going to have to fight over chicken gizzards in a gladiator pit. I'll charge admission and the audience will be able to rent paintball guns and megaphones to shoot them and hurl abuse.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> Did I say you were anyone's bitch?   I'd have to ask your husband, but I would've said bitch pls instead of pls in that case.
> 
> I do know, I'm a bit more perceptive that you assume I am. Just because I do not respond to each and every post does not mean I do not see them.
> 
> I'm thinking you have no idea what transpired either and am not even going to hash it up in the forums because you're not privvy to all that bs, it's not important anyomre anyways, whatever.
> 
> Just know that even though Asclepius went a little overboard with her concerns, they were nothing more than good intentions. Sure we're all kinda fucked up on drugs or mania sometime, whatever, forget and forgive.
> 
> Salty cooches are abrasive. Catfights are hot. yeye


She personally attacked me for hours because she's worried about a masochistic fantasy I have that will never come true, but she had good intentions. Ohhh ok.

No I don't know what transpired and at the end of the day I could care less. This is the internet, none of you are relevant in my life.

Why the fuck are you people so obsessed with me?

Edit: and why does everyone keep bringing up these two? Do we not have lives?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The way I see it, with your comment alluding to people talking and entire threads about me, you're stirring the pot and possibly trying to get me riled up, and it isn't working.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I'm stirring the pot? lol Well, maybe a little in your view, I could see that. 

No, everyone's just fucking edgy af overhere, no goddamn perspective. You neither. I'm not trying to rile you up but it will happen regardless, apparently.

I see where everyone's coming from, you see everything as a personal attack. Granted there were some, but you're guilty of that as well.

Pot, kettle and shit, you know. Fucking drop it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> I'm stirring the pot? lol Well, maybe a little in your view, I could see that.
> 
> No, everyone's just fucking edgy af overhere, no goddamn perspective. You neither. I'm not trying to rile you up but it will happen regardless, apparently.
> 
> I see where everyone's coming from, you see everything as a personal attack. Granted there were some, but you're guilty of that as well.
> 
> Pot, kettle and shit, you know. Fucking drop it.


How about you go tell everyone I said to go fuck themselves.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I vaguely remember starting some shit with someone too. In fact, I think I was being a real asshole, but that doesn’t sound like me. So I just checked my content for the last day or so and viola, I must have dreamed it. It was neat though, me being an asshole, as if! Ha


No way


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I vaguely remember starting some shit with someone too. In fact, I think I was being a real asshole, but that doesn’t sound like me. So I just checked my content for the last day or so and viola, I must have dreamed it. It was neat though, me being an asshole, as if! Ha



You started shit with Jgrimez, but he loves it, don't worry.



LadyAlkaline said:


> How about you go tell everyone I said to go fuck themselves.



I could do that. What good is it gonna do?

All I'm saying is that you're all overrreacting. Asclepius with her topic, yeah it was directed at you, pretty goddamn obvious. You in return to Daisy in Asclepius topic. Daisy against you in why did you pick your bl handle topic.

As if I can't read and follow interactions, I'm not some daft cunt, just terribly autistic and pretty sensitive to inane bullshit.

Lotta bullshit.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Where did all the assholes go from our suck fest? Everyone too neepy? We need more assholes for the suck fest!


CH is getting laid


----------



## SS373dOH

Blowmonkey said:


> You started shit with Jgrimez, but he loves it, don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I could do that. What good is it gonna do?
> 
> All I'm saying is that you're all overrreacting. Asclepius with her topic, yeah it was directed at you, pretty goddamn obvious. You in return to Daisy in Asclepius topic. Daisy against you in why did you pick your bl handle topic.
> 
> As if I can't read and follow interactions, I'm not some daft cunt, just terribly autistic and pretty sensitive to inane bullshit.
> 
> Lotta bullshit.


Zephy is cool, assclap is not.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> Glad we finally found out ghosts weakness is madness's D.
> 
> everyone is gay under certain circumstances tbph iirc amirite @ghostandthedarknes ?
> 
> yes, the abyss will be locked prior to page 1000 until madness is ready. If anyone wants to challenge me on that I welcome you to fucking try.




Just delete it and pretend someone else did it.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Blowmonkey said:


> You started shit with Jgrimez, but he loves it, don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I could do that. What good is it gonna do?
> 
> All I'm saying is that you're all overrreacting. Asclepius with her topic, yeah it was directed at you, pretty goddamn obvious. You in return to Daisy in Asclepius topic. Daisy against you in why did you pick your bl handle topic.
> 
> As if I can't read and follow interactions, I'm not some daft cunt, just terribly autistic and pretty sensitive to inane bullshit.
> 
> Lotta bullshit.


Daisy inserted herself into the situation (that came literally out of nowhere) between myself and Assclap. Im just here for harm reduction and to shoot the shit. Some people take this place far too seriously. There is a whole world out there. If someone is a fucking asshole to me, I'm an asshole back. That is how it is and how it will always be. I like some people and do not like others. I spend most of my time minding my own business until I get tagged into some bullshit.

I'd like to just let it die and get on with my life.


----------



## w01fg4ng

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Just delete it and pretend someone else did it.


Did you hear about our wrestling match us girls are going to have for the boys?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

SS373dOH said:


> Zephy is cool, assclap is not.



I like Asceplius. 



She's great, a lovely person.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> She's great, a lovely person.


What about ladyalkaline? she is an asset or liability? IYO....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fuck ya'll ninja mfs yall scared anyway


----------



## Blowmonkey

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'd like to just let it die and get on with my life.


That's hypocritical af, don't act like you haven't baited yourself. If you really would've let it died I wouldn't have reacted to this today.



SS373dOH said:


> Zephy is cool, assclap is not.



Assy is cool too. I get where she's coming from with that topic but it was a little over the top, maybe a lot but she was doing it with good intentions somewhere, yes uhhh, ok. Once again, perspective, I know it's hard when it's all seemingly personal though. I honestly thought it was genuine pisstaking at first as well, but she was serious, somewhere it is a serious topic too. I agree with some sentiments, but yeah, not following the full history of that either, I can speculate though. LA has kinks, so what, shouldn't be a big deal, whatever. Zep replied in that thread not even knowing it was directed partly at LA, who did but Asclepius anyways?

I'm just pissed in the bong sense and speaking my mind. Fucking love airing grievances. Just, don't be so bitchy, not just directed at you. Mostly at wolfgang. He can be such a bitch, ask @Soso78.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

w01fg4ng said:


> Did you hear about our wrestling match us girls are going
> Did you hear about our wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard of the Creek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Daisy a lot, I just don’t know how to tag her. My first friend here. I don’t have those characters on my phone! @daisy. See can’t do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno...I have the name on my clipboard,.
> 
> Don't get dragged into some retarded bullshit here,  its a waste of time and nothing will change.
Click to expand...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Another ignored.....
thanks keeps the drama to a minimum


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> Another ignored.....
> thanks keeps the drama to a minimum


Is that referring to me?

That's what I mean with baiting, similar to what LA had to mention too. Real classy.


----------



## SS373dOH

Assclap seems to have brains and wit, Im intimidated by lassies with such characteristics, thus I dont like her.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Havent seen on the ignore list. 
I ca be be banned at any moment and will prolly hit s africa for a min.
bruh i just do not ake bullies well and to be hones i only read the first words of your post... sorry.
immabout to bounce and may not be back but just a consultant
i have nothing but love and the utmost respect to _all _here and wish us all well.
if it werent for you mfs i prolly woundnt be here today
 take it as you wish but know that time for bs petty shit is past. time to make a huge fuckin change
One love


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Trump derangement syndrome iirc imo


smod with a hardon imho jmho ffs iirc Jfc lololol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> CH is getting laid


indeed

he in the bathroom

prolly gonna fuck once more i hope


----------



## soundsystem00

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would probably pay to watch any of the below to have sex...
> 
> @madness00
> @BK38
> @mal3volent
> @soundsystem00
> @Coffeeshroom
> 
> and any of the below to suckle breast milk from a pregnant MILF
> 
> @The Wizard of the Creek
> @schizopath



I am flattered but you will have to put it on repeat because it won't last very long.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## soundsystem00

Do you guys still have the Kratom Sunday thread that papa started? I have been a daily for 2 years but really am trying to quit for three months. Need a break. But I love the stuff. My gf and I were talking about it and I mentioned the Kratom Sunday thread and she said well soon you well be able to post on it!


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Y’all need to drink some cranberry juice. You motherfuckers are so serious, did everyone here just get their periods.


I've been drinking but not cranberry juice. I was just sick of all the fucking misunderstandings and bitchiness. I already warned people I was gonna unleash a shitstorm if ya'll didn't watch it.

I can include everyone if you want, prob take me a while though.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Permission to speak freely?
This _is _the Abyss....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> I still have the marks on my cheek.  I got away before the fisherman reeled me in though.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Trump derangement syndrome iirc imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Haven't been hooked to dope in several years, sweetheart.
> 
> Nice strain btw


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I get that you are over done, with all this petty infighting. I understand that you are trying to wear too many hats and I can accept my part with probably annoying you. That was not my intention at all.


No I do that myself all the time tryin to defuse or just trying to be funny or w/e, I don't care, lol.


PtahTek said:


> Permission to speak freely?
> This _is _the Abyss....


Noone's stopping you, just speak your mind.


PtahTek said:


> bruh i just do not ake bullies well and to be hones i only read the first words of your post... sorry.


Bullies? You really need to read more accurately. Text can be taken in so many ways, I'm guilty of it myself as well a lot of times, but I'm bullying? Yeah, no. I mostly post terrible sarcasm, but this was nearly all pretty fucking serious.

No, I'm just pissed and honest. Rude, sure, whatever, I put some swearwords. I'll care when I'm sober maybe.

This honestly just pissed me off somewhere. I already care less than 30 mins ago, maybe I shouldn't be drinking, but whatever.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

PtahTek said:


> What about ladyalkaline? she is an asset or liability? IYO....




I dunno..don't really care.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> but I'm bullying?


not directed @ you monkey. goes on  alot and would not ignore you. we grow together and i miss you.
i am in a really fucked up good place and _may _shipping off.
i want to see this grow (BL) to more love than strife. wish i could spend more time and effort to expedite this but BL was here loooooooooooooooooong before i cam along. just want others to have a chance to gained what I have. That' sit.
Much love
and yeah i am alomost outta my mind ATM but managable.
feelin no o\pain... but may be....lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> This honestly just pissed me off somewhere.


at me?
say it nd be honest


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man fuck this shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he's shipping off to fight the china virus


----------



## 6am-64-14m

crazy fuck
imma see ya one day ch
gettin trashed may be a while


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Captain.Heroin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I can really tell when your getting laid by the positively expressed in your posts @Captain.Heroin. It is a real contrast from the posts you make when you are not gettin your fuck on. I have barely, a few times heard you hail Satan tonight. While I agree that you should more, it does make me happy that you are happy, and you are getting your needs met! Just wanted to point out that out to you. Hail Satan man!


yeah man I'm all like

PEACE LOVE UNITY RESPECT when I have my dick wet

when it gets dry 

I'm like

HAIL SATAN THE CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES

he just told me he feels SUPER EROTIC when I'm bringing him to orgasm and I'm all like AWWW YEA.  Like I knew that but to hear him say it so enthusiastically really made my day and made me feel good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am currently binge listening to black metal but thanks for the song dedication 

i have had maybe over 6 beers when I on average do 1 or 2 so it's a bit buzzy and I'm probably passing out soon for a big boy spicy nap


----------



## Blowmonkey

PtahTek said:


> at me?
> say it nd be honest


lol when you said another ignored I thought you were referring to me, I'd understand because I already feel like a little whining bitch right now, but no I just couldn't stand the misdirected tension that stemmed from that now closed thread and the resultant lingering literal cancer. Why even mention and gloat about ignoring someone, don't understand, fucking annoying.

I haven't been drinking in a while, I feel like a mean drunk now. 

I don't know what I was trying to accomplish, I just know that Lady was nice to me when I was going through shit, Zeph has always been nice to me as well and doesn't deserve all this shit, Asclepius really meant well too, no matter how it was perceived. Can't everyone just all get along?

I dunno. gonna kms myself now lol %) bai


----------



## Captain.Heroin

he went home

kept him a while

he was really hot

i think he let it leak that ______________ and I was ok with it

i'd do it too


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

@Blowmonkey   Meh, I guess that was a sideways pot shot at me, not you ...maybe not whatever.  Who knows these days.



The asset or liability question really turned my stomach, what the hell kinda a q is that, is this the BL you came to, "asset or liability?


Could be a banner in nmi.

"No LIABILITIES WELCOME, ASSETS ONLY"

LOL

GNITE BLOWMONKEY LOVE YOUR ASS_ET. LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

everything is a blur

i am indeed intoxicated

think it's time to turn the LIGHTS Off and get sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

rip my buzz


----------



## jhjhsdi

NOW NOW CHILDREN

I slept for 4 hours woke up for a piss and there's 4 more pages of this this thread is strangely addictive altho I haven't read any of the long posts where u little cunts are arguing 

In my dream I was working a factory and being told to quid to catch a RIVER EEL that was actually a mutant breed of panda by a guy I used to cop benzos off years ago, so random.

need more sleep, fuck sake


----------



## schizopath




----------



## andyturbo

*Shadys mother performing a musical outside of her special needs facility today. Check it out guys she seems to be doing well 




*


----------



## schizopath

Finnish army


----------



## mal3volent

I had a dream that I was in another bed eating popsicles. Then I woke up to piss. My second dream was I blew up a building with my girlfriend, we went undercover pretending like we worked there . All the people were assholes so we didn't feel bad about it. I saw it through both of our perspectives because I looked down at her boobs and I was like "oh...this is what it's like...huh". Then I went to my actual high school to watch the detonation, all my actual hs friends were there. The bomb was far enough away that it didn't hurt us but it blew all our sandwiches off the table. I didn't mind because they were tomato sandwiches made with low quality tomatoes, and I do not like those.


----------



## DopeM

You have some issues.  Specifically high school lunch sandwiches seem to have stuck with you into your adult transformative years.  Would you agree?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Once again @Blowmonkey, I feel bad about my part in that shit throwing contest yesterday. Not because of what I said there, but because I had no idea it would cause you and others such a headache. It wasn’t my intention to contribute to the stress and childishness that resulted from that thread being taken down.
> 
> I hate when people feel like shit and turn into mean drunks after something I had a hand in.  It happens to the best of us. But it’s over, and for my part, I try to sniff things out better going forward, before I jump into a dick measuring contest again.
> 
> —Wizard




God don't be so melodramatic,  jeez.


All good, what  thread anyway?  I forget and oh look a shiny blinky thing lol


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> You have some issues.



the funny thing is I left the weirdest part out




> Specifically high school lunch sandwiches seem to have stuck with you into your adult transformative years.  Would you agree?



Yeah I haven't worked that bit out. I ate only pizza and cough syrup in high school. Tomato sandwiches....what does it mean?


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well I survived my ill advised xanax experiment. Overall it was alright, I honestly just felt like I was drunk without drinking. Slept like a dead man so that was nice. Doesn't seem like my thing to be honest.


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you enjoy yourself?


Eh it was decent, just kind of felt heavier and less coordinated. As soon as I noticed my speech and thoughts started to get slowed and slurred, I just went to bed. I'm still just as baffled as to how this became a popular recreational drug.


----------



## jhjhsdi

@mal3volent haha dreams are wicked. I just had my 2nd one and I had seemingly won a dog out of a cereal box and was going to name it Alan Salmon(?) I had to walk down a underground tunnel with the token to get it from this weird stall where one of my exs was sat getting a fry up and they told me I had to go to the vets instead and I woke up wtf does this mean. That my ex is a cunt?


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I never found benzodiazepines euphoric. If you are having a panic attack and take one, that relief alprazolam (xanax) gives you, could sometimes be misinterpreted as euphoric. It’s basically booze in a pill, except it doesn’t harm your heart like alcohol does. Xanax is so addictive, within like 7-10 days of alprazolam abuse, you can become physically dependent on it, meaning you can have dangerous and deadly withdrawals.





JackoftheWood said:


> I'm still just as baffled as to how this became a popular recreational drug.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is that idiot really your husband?




What idiot?  My now ex hubby played a pretty big role in things locally but he thought internet druggies were losers and never got into it, he just parties hard and made sure the drugs flowed.


Nice guy, everyone loved him.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

No He's not.  Never met him, just saw things playing out and got to know him off the board.

He should come to the lounge but I doubt he will, he prefers to be SRS.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> No He's not.  Never met him, just saw things playing out and got to know him off the board.
> 
> He should come to the lounge but I doubt he will, he prefers to be SRS.



he usually pops in if I summon him

@JGrimez come hang out, bring some Tim tams


----------



## schizopath

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Better to reign in iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

those girls tho...


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## jhjhsdi

Expect some pretty bad shit posting from me later lol I'm gona get a bit drunk and I think try and score today, my veins are asking for it lol


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jhjhsdi said:


> Expect some pretty bad shit posting from me later lol I'm gona get a bit drunk and I think try and score today, my veins are asking for it lol


----------



## schizopath




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My old coke plug just pulled up to my house and asked if i wanted to "work". I said sure, he brought me to the house to find like 3 of his boys already ready to "work", so dropped me back home because i don't really need the money as much as the crack heads.

He's a cool guy it just sounded sketchy.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> My old coke plug just pulled up to my house and asked if i wanted to "work". I said sure, he brought me to the house to find like 3 of his boys already ready to "work", so dropped me back home because i don't really need the money as much as the crack heads.
> 
> He's a cool guy it just sounded sketchy.


Probably best to not get involved in that until your probation period is over


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone seen @Soso78?


been a few dais


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

True.

Mannn im so close.

I have my second to last court Zoom session this Tuesday.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Probably best to not get involved in that until your probation period is over


work iz work. that's the problem with merca. FREE MONEY. dummycrats iirc


----------



## DopeM

JackoftheWood said:


> Well I survived my ill advised xanax experiment. Overall it was alright, I honestly just felt like I was drunk without drinking. Slept like a dead man so that was nice. Doesn't seem like my thing to be honest.


Benzos are not for human consumption.

They should be kept on hand in case a methman or acidass show up


I do know some ppl that love those things though.  They claim it gives them energy and the ability to let go of daily anxiety to focus on their chosen work.  

It just knocks me TF out


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Benzos are not for human consumption.
> 
> They should be kept on hand in case a methman or acidass show up


word


----------



## jose ribas da silva

You will find me if you want me in the garden
Unless it's pouring down with rain


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

jose ribas da silva said:


> You will find me if you want me in the garden
> Unless it's pouring down with rain








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## jose ribas da silva

You will find me if you want me in the garden
Unless it's pouring down with rain 

You will find me waiting through spring and summer
You will find me waiting waiting for the fall
You will find me waiting for the apples to riped
You will find me waiting for them to fall
You will find me by the banks of all four rivers
You will find me at the spring of conciousness
You will find me if you want me in the garden
Unless it's pouring down with rain 

You will find me if you want me in the garden
Unless it's pouring down with rain


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I didn’t know you are a lady @w01fg4ng. Nobody says anything about themselves on their profile. I can usually tell by how and what people write to determine gender. But apparently there are like 72 different genders now and it’s cool to be gender fluid. No wonder God is trying to kill us all now! God is confused af.


You want some?

I'll wrestle fat males as much as fat females.  I'm an equal opportunity podgy head locker.


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


>





ghostandthedarknes said:


>





ghostandthedarknes said:


>


tl; dp


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> smod with a hardon imho jmho ffs iirc Jfc lololol


And I’m sure CH is thinking about you too, darling


----------



## Xorkoth

Coffeeshroom said:


>



I dunno but I think I saw that tree too








mal3volent said:


> I had a dream that I was in another bed eating popsicles. Then I woke up to piss. My second dream was I blew up a building with my girlfriend, we went undercover pretending like we worked there . All the people were assholes so we didn't feel bad about it. I saw it through both of our perspectives because I looked down at her boobs and I was like "oh...this is what it's like...huh". Then I went to my actual high school to watch the detonation, all my actual hs friends were there. The bomb was far enough away that it didn't hurt us but it blew all our sandwiches off the table. I didn't mind because they were tomato sandwiches made with low quality tomatoes, and I do not like those.



I had some weird dreams all night, myself... first I dreamed I got back up after laying down, and went to try to do something on my computer and suddenly it just started endlessly opening porn videos, and it wouldn't let me close the pages.  Then it started happening on my phone and my work computer too.  This seemed extremely real and was distressing, I woke up to pee and thought it really happened and was like fuck, now I have to try to deal with this, but tomorrow.  Then I had a dream that started as being this really tedious dialogue between some aliens that were trying to work out something about time, and were traveling through time and space to do it (but somehow it was not nearly as cool as it sounds), and then I sort of got dropped off or fixed focus on being out at this weird venue with my band, the venue had a giant tree like 100 feet tall in the center of it.  We were going to play a show there the following day and we snuck into this abandoned building to spend the night.  But for some reason there were guards who were trying to find us and insist we pay $22 a night.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> And I’m sure CH is thinking about you too, darling


y u phuck with me. just curious???


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i mean y do i matter? iirc imho ffs


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i mean y do i matter? iirc imho ffs


You came to the gay thread first asking about pride iirc ime

Do you understand it yet?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> You came to the gay thread first asking about pride iirc ime
> 
> Do you understand it yet?


yep u likr cock iirc and u don't like anybody hoo duznt iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

jmho tho


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I just tried to parachute kratom and it got stuck to the roof of my mouth and i threw it up.

So after i threw up i parachuted two more successfully.

About to get wicked jammed kid.


----------



## DopeM

Woo weeee

The speakeasy opened early in chi town


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> I just tried to parachute kratom and it got stuck to the roof of my mouth and i threw it up.
> 
> So after i threw up i parachuted two more successfully.
> 
> About to get wicked jammed kid.


Kratom is the worst for many reasons.  This is one of these many reasons.  I'd go on and list them but you already know.


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> yep u likr cock iirc and u don't like anybody hoo duznt iirc


Straight parade?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

DopeM said:


> Kratom is the worst for many reasons.  This is one of these many reasons.  I'd go on and list them but you already know.



Middle school to young adult stoner turned meth head turned kratom parachuter. What a turn around.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> Straight parade?


no. it cums naturally iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

pussy is nice


----------



## schizopath

Oh my god, I might get a pack of 100 gabapentins. HYPE!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Good shit schiz.

Tonight i find out just how good my peruvian flake is.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Oh my lord BK is online.

_Blush._


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Oh my lord BK is online.
> 
> _Blush._



*Curtsies and does the Queen wave* to the adoring public.


----------



## schizopath

It was all a dream, I used to read Word Up! magazine


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> It was all a dream, I used to read Word Up! magazine


Salt n Peppa and heavy D up in the limousine


----------



## schizopath

And if you don't know, now you know, nigga?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> And if you don't know, now you know, nigga?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This is the chillest beat.


----------



## CFC

haven't checked in on the old abyss for a bit. d'y'all think there's a bot somewhere that could summarise the last 474 pages and join up all the dots for me??


----------



## schizopath

I created this account exactly 53 weeks ago and the personal growth has been incredible after that. Good times to be living at.


----------



## schizopath

"I was born with the mind of an madman"


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> This is the chillest beat.








Such a nice day here. I've been feeling kinda shit because of Gaba w/ds and insomnia, so I think I'm gonna shave/shower and take the dog out to play fetch


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Phew. Thank God. I could only imagine you two sitting around watching infowars and talking about Ancient Aliens, and watching David Childress:




It's interesting stuff, fun, who knows man...I'm old enough to have had the X files being a hit series and late teens early twenties.

What s wrong with exploring other ideas anyway?

Pfft.  Its as if ppl are just conditioned to believe What s put in front of them and the world WAS officially flat once,

God what a bunch of squares ppl are these days.


Not saying you are but hey it's a different forum, try making an effort to understand others and have it fall back on your face, it never works out.


----------



## schizopath

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> try making an effort to understand others and have it fall back on your face, it never works out.


It wont work out if you hang with shitcunts. The real know real. Whatever that means.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

mal3volent said:


> he usually pops in if I summon him
> 
> @JGrimez come hang out, bring some Tim tams




He likes his weed, drugs and women.  For a travelling and had Ali follow him to discord to whinge about him , that was weird, don't summon him, he has been the only one calling anyone "snowflake" in years ...good gosh!


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

schizopath said:


> It wont work out if you hang with shitcunts. The real know real. Whatever that means.




I don't know what that means either so eggs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I bet your eggs are packed full of downs genes.

As you age there is more a risk of downs.


----------



## schizopath

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I don't know what that means either so eggs.


Not eggs, tits.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone seen @Soso78?




No.   Covid or some shit, don't know if he would be working in landscaping.  They are here but poms are all diseased and dying plague iirc.


He'll be ok or not ok, hopefully ok.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> I bet your eggs are packed full of downs genes.
> 
> As you age there is more a risk of downs.




Most horrific genetic diseases are brought in on the Y chromosome or maybe not and also up yours.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't help my self all i...

Wanna hear you say is "are you mine"?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

DopeM said:


> haven't checked in on the old abyss for a bit. d'y'all think there's a bot somewhere that could summarise the last 474 pages and join up all the dots for me??




Nothing.


Better off lurking the inquisition room dear.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> pussy is nice


no u


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

alcohol wds b fun iirc imho


----------



## w01fg4ng

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no u


My wrestling career is taking off.  I'm gonna have to put you on the wait list.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

w01fg4ng said:


> My wrestling career is taking off.  I'm gonna have to put you on the wait list.


coo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coo doo.

Sup wichoo.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nuthing iirc


----------



## Hylight

CFC said:


> haven't checked in on the old abyss for a bit. d'y'all think there's a bot somewhere that could summarise the last 474 pages and join up all the dots for me??


Kratiom doesn't make e feel well. _and it's not helping 







_


----------



## Hylight

sorry, i went kratom binging. 
hmmm, i think mushrooms are better lol


----------



## schizopath

Getting bupre AND a pack of gabapentin tomorrow.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Getting bupre AND a pack of gabapentin tomorrow.
> 
> AMEEERICA, FUCK YEAH!


very nice ! ☺


----------



## schizopath




----------



## Hylight

o.s.


----------



## Mysterier

That reminds me, it's been a while since I've had hamantashen.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


>


you're fast


----------



## Hylight

Mysterier said:


> That reminds me, it's been a while since I've had hamantashen.


Thank You.


----------



## Hylight

wow it's early yet ☹


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> sorry, i went kratom binging.
> hmmm, i think mushrooms are better lol


resl drugs imho


----------



## Hylight

wwdijr 

wait what did i just read ♡


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So hyped this morning to catch 0 fish.


----------



## Mysterier

Just make a visit to Uncle Gorton at your local grocery.


----------



## schizopath

Gonna be visiting my friend soon. Just found good new porn Ive been looking for. Ahh, good days come in few. FUCKING PACK OF GABAPENTINS FOR A 50€!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> wwdijr
> 
> wait what did i just read ♡


phuc u hylight. plur


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> Just make a visit to Uncle Gorton at your local grocery.


They kicked me out because every time I hooked something in the aisles I'd scream "I GOT ONE" and start wrestling with the line


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Anyone seen @Soso78?


Nah I haven’t. He’s a cunt anyway


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> Nah I haven’t. He’s a cunt anyway


Pretty spiffy if you ask me


----------



## Soso78

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Ah ha. Having a swell weekend?


Busy mate. Work going fuckin crazy.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Nah I haven’t. He’s a cunt anyway




Sup cunt.


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> Pretty spiffy if you ask me


Did u catch fish?


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Sup cunt.


Sup ho.


----------



## Hylight

_porno for pie roes _


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Having a swell weekend?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Sup ho.




Dunno cunty, nice to see you, missed you and god that sounds lame.


----------



## Soso78

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Dunno cunty, nice to see you, missed you and god that sounds lame.


U still luv me?


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Really, you wanna wrestle? I’m a pretty strong and big man, you sure?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> Did u catch fish?


Nah. Going to another spot later


----------



## Soso78

LadyAlkaline said:


> Nah. Going to another spot later


Stil one of the most relaxing things to do. Fishin keeps me sane


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Soso78 said:


> Stil one of the most relaxing things to do. Fishin keeps me sane


Hell yes. Except I am terrible at it.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love David Childress.


If True Detective taught me anything, its that you better stay away from the people named "Childress"


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I love David Childress. I constantly do an impression of him that cracks my wife up every time. She’s a fucking looney toons Alien Theorist and would probably be a Scientologist if she didn’t recognize that it is a cult that will take everything from you.
> 
> I always explore other ideas, I’m a fucking wizard for Christ sake. I just can stand his incessant unsubstantiated garbage that he posts here as fact. I laughed at first at his posts and thought he was joking. This being a harm reduction drug discussion board, we need to give credible information about drugs, or we risk people’s lives.
> 
> I take that shit very serious, and have devoted everyday, sometimes all day, to harm reduction and addiction recovery for over 8 years now. He is just a political troll, like a less informed James Woods. But, because of the nature if this site, and what we say here, people’s lives may be at risk, and misinformation could very really lead to someone dying.
> 
> —Wizard


You have a genuine and beautiful soul. ❤ The world needs more Wizards.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> The world needs more Wizards.


Does "Widsard" count


----------



## BK38

I feel better after that walk. It's good to get out in nature sometimes and realize your problems are kind of bullshit in the grand scheme of things. Doggle enjoyed it too.


----------



## Hylight

w





BK38 said:


>


what is that ?
did you take that with your phone .

its cool its _amazing_

where ?? !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

?


----------



## Hylight

kind of looks like Nicolosi on the way up from Motta but without that much of a span. Italy is more dense.


----------



## Hylight

oh !! its a monument !
i got all overwhelmed !!


----------



## Hylight

high places memorize


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> w
> what is that ?
> did you take that with your phone .
> 
> its cool its _amazing_
> 
> where ?? !



It's a little hill top overlooking a small town in SW France  I just took it with my alright-ish phone. At the top there's a monument to the guerilla resistance that the French of the town put up and the jews that were snatched by the Nazis. The sign roughly reads: "monument of the vow of the memory of hope."


----------



## Hylight

i am dying of hunger 
and if i'm not back
i loved everybody

because i probably wouldn't 
remember who i hate !?


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> It's a little hill top overlooking a small town in SW France  I just took it with my alright-ish phone.


wow ! france is nice ! 

i loved the med in italy (_mare) _

deep clear water so deep and 
refreshing !!


----------



## Hylight

nods weed and coca 
oh and CATANIA


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> wow ! france is nice !
> 
> i loved the med in italy (_mare) _
> 
> deep clear water so deep and
> refreshing !!



Would love to go swimming rn. The weather's perfect for it. 23C and sunny as hell.


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> Would love to go swimming rn. The weather's perfect for it. 23C and sunny as hell.


that's heart wrenching 

i _used _to go rafting down the med by the villagios _sailing. _two car trips !!


----------



## Hylight

there are _still _wizards going to the creek !!


----------



## JackoftheWood

Once again I'm in the arms of my old love, Hoffman's child, LSD. Do forgive me my ministrations, I'll try not to be overly flowery with my posts. No one wants to see pages of purple prose today.


----------



## Hylight

_hot_


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> U still luv me?




Never stopped loving you.



*cues rock ballad*


----------



## MsDiz

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Never stopped loving you.
> 
> 
> 
> *cues rock ballad*


And now I’ve Bryan Adams stuck in my head!


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

PrincessDiz said:


> And now I’ve Bryan Adams stuck in my head!




Was thinking "How do I get you alone" by Heart. Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I had a dream that I was in another bed eating popsicles. Then I woke up to piss. My second dream was I blew up a building with my girlfriend, we went undercover pretending like we worked there . All the people were assholes so we didn't feel bad about it. I saw it through both of our perspectives because I looked down at her boobs and I was like "oh...this is what it's like...huh". Then I went to my actual high school to watch the detonation, all my actual hs friends were there. The bomb was far enough away that it didn't hurt us but it blew all our sandwiches off the table. I didn't mind because they were tomato sandwiches made with low quality tomatoes, and I do not like those.


Allow me to interpret your dream for you. 


mal3volent said:


> eating popsicles


Sucking a dick. 



mal3volent said:


> I blew up a building with my girlfriend


Ejaculation with a female (the building blowing up is your erection).


*NSFW*: 





			https://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/misc/I_Like_to_Watch.mp4
		






mal3volent said:


> low quality tomatoes, and I do not like those.


You need a high quality tomato (sexual partner) to have sex.  

You do not like low quality sexual partners. 

TYVM for participating in THERAPY I will go ahead and bill the federal gov't on your behalf


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.churchofeuthanasia.org/misc/I_Like_to_Watch.mp4


*my favorite *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

There must have been a reason, but I do not understand
Why they hit the Pentagon instead of Disneyland
*I like to watch*


----------



## Hylight

they found passports at ground zero.
everything else was disintegrated .


----------



## Specified

There's cameras ass on my roof


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> *my favorite *


no sex in your violence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> disintegrated


People never face the specter of death until it hurts to.  

I am practicing being a corpse so I will enjoy the exhilaration.  Crouching stoner hidden corpse.


----------



## Hylight

Specified said:


> There's cameras ass on my roof


what did you do ???


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> ass on my roof


Twerk for the cameras BB


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

no u


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> There's cameras on my roof


I left it off. Youre good.


----------



## Specified

Good choice I went to sleep...dealeér asked if I could get uber.. but nobody cares


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Good choice I went to sleep...dealeér asked if I could get uber.. but nobody cares


new dealer iirc


----------



## Specified

4fuckingam but nobody cares


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> 4fuckingam but nobody cares


y shhood thae?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> 4fuckingam but nobody cares


I hope you get some sleep soon man.


----------



## Specified

Now I got ISIS on my phone.im fuked


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh my god I'm reading the richest article in the world.


----------



## nznity

Captain.Heroin said:


> People never face the specter of death until it hurts to.
> 
> I am practicing being a corpse so I will enjoy the exhilaration.  Crouching stoner hidden corpse.


In some really sick twisted way that picture turns me on...LOL


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope you get some sleep soon man.


sheep 1,2,3,4,5 .......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Specified said:


> Now I got ISIS on my phone.im fuked


I TOLD YOU THAT THEY'RE COMING FOR YOU, THE ISIS ASSAULT IN THE STATE OF IRAQ AND SYRIA MARKS THE BEGINNING OF THE REVERSE CRUSADE:  A CHRISTIAN GENOCIDE, THOUSANDS OF INNOCENTS SLAUGHTERED...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nznity said:


> In some really sick twisted way that picture turns me on...LOL


LOL i know right "she knows how to have a good time... I CAN CHANGE HER"

in b4 y'all are both ODing


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

nznity said:


> In some really sick twisted way that picture turns me on...LOL


prevert


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> 4fuckingam but nobody cares



Awww

Xxxx


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Blowmonkey said:


> but I'm bullying?


Again, BM: NO.
Things were gettin on my nerves with the backbiting and I get this is the Abyss in TL; adrenaline. That's all it was and is.
I really wished we all _could _get along but this is not how the world works, irl and online.
I post ignore as it is my prerogative and want others to know where I stand... there is the option to do so and I use it... keeps my anxiety down a bit and helps keep benzo use to a minimum. lol
This is my problem and will do my best to work on it (_my _idiosyncrasies).
It is _not _to be mean or anything of the like... just helps keep my sanity intact and if I feel like an individual or group is acting trollish then I have no use for it and will ignore it.
If one has issues all it takes... take it with a grain a slat.Bottom line is that my apologizes are thrown is as well. Got shit going on and it is no concern of anyones but me.
Love always


----------



## Captain.Heroin

..hot..

*NSFW*: 










THIS is BUISNEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS not pleasure babyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> Now I got
> 
> 
> Mate, you're alright, you'll be fine and don't worry about shit so much.
> 
> I'm worried about you.
> 
> Man....fucking wish mariposa was alive. Nor her by was around.  Any one goid at keeping ppl off the ledge.


----------



## Mysterier

ghostandthedarknes said:


> prevert



Provert imo iirc iyam.


----------



## Specified

Na u don't get what happened


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no sex in your violence


it's branded in my brain


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

PtahTek said:


> Again, BM: NO.
> Things were gettin on my nerves with the backbiting and I get this is the Abyss in TL; adrenaline. That's all it was and is.
> I really wished we all _could _get along but this is not how the world works, irl and online.
> I post ignore as it is my prerogative and want others to know where I stand... there is the option to do so and I use it... keeps my anxiety down a bit and helps keep benzo use to a minimum. lol
> This is my problem and will do my best to work on it (_my _insolvencies).
> It is _not _to be mean or anything of the like... just helps keep my sanity intact and if I feel like an individual or group is acting trollish then I have no use for it and will ignore it.
> If one has issues all it takes... take it with a grain a slat.Bottom line is that my apologizes are thrown is as well. Got shit going on and it is no concern of anyones but me.
> Love always



I don't deserve your pent  up childish bullshit,  gfy


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> Na u don't get what happened


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> I really wished we all _could _get along


it's too hard to hold hands when your hands are FISTS


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> Na u don't get what happened




Love you, lots.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


>


i parodied this track years ago


----------



## Soso78

ghostandthedarknes said:


> no sex in your violence





PtahTek said:


> Again, BM: NO.
> Things were gettin on my nerves with the backbiting and I get this is the Abyss in TL; adrenaline. That's all it was and is.
> I really wished we all _could _get along but this is not how the world works, irl and online.
> I post ignore as it is my prerogative and want others to know where I stand... there is the option to do so and I use it... keeps my anxiety down a bit and helps keep benzo use to a minimum. lol
> This is my problem and will do my best to work on it (_my _insolvencies).
> It is _not _to be mean or anything of the like... just helps keep my sanity intact and if I feel like an individual or group is acting trollish then I have no use for it and will ignore it.
> If one has issues all it takes... take it with a grain a slat.Bottom line is that my apologizes are thrown is as well. Got shit going on and it is no concern of anyones but me.
> Love always


Ffs. another emotionally retarded mod.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"go fuck yourself"

...that's hot, can I watch?


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> Again, BM: NO.
> Things were gettin on my nerves with the backbiting and I get this is the Abyss in TL; adrenaline. That's all it was and is.
> I really wished we all _could _get along but this is not how the world works, irl and online.
> I post ignore as it is my prerogative and want others to know where I stand... there is the option to do so and I use it... keeps my anxiety down a bit and helps keep benzo use to a minimum. lol
> This is my problem and will do my best to work on it (_my _insolvencies).
> It is _not _to be mean or anything of the like... just helps keep my sanity intact and if I feel like an individual or group is acting trollish then I have no use for it and will ignore it.
> If one has issues all it takes... take it with a grain a slat.Bottom line is that my apologizes are thrown is as well. Got shit going on and it is no concern of anyones but me.
> Love always


_don't hate me because i love you _!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I WAS PROMISED TO GET TO WATCH SOMEONE FUCK THEMSELVES AND I AM VERY HORNY AND UPSET


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I WAS PROMISED TO GET TO WATCH SOMEONE FUCK THEMSELVES AND I AM VERY HORNY AND UPSET


OMG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i want to see dick going in an ass or hole of some sort

or someone fingering themselves

FUCCCC me*


----------



## Specified

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Love you, lots.


Na u don't get what happened it's all good I have my baton to beat the shit out of him lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

Hells fucking bells I didn't realize smoking on acid was so great.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

”It’s not considered gay sex if it happened in the dark, or the other guy is masculine, or if you’re only helping out a buddy release some urges.”


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Captain.Heroin

Hiiiiiii yayyy stfu girl he's here

whooo

stfuuu


----------



## Mysterier

WELL.

Squirrels are the Devil's oven mitts.

[non-sequitur mode entering stasis...]


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Man its hot out here with all these gun shots.

Its probably the spring time mania.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> stfu


could you imagine me being so cringeworthy i listened to you for a second

lul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Man its hot out here with all these gun shots.


_let me rescue you from the struggle _


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> *i want to see dick going in an ass or hole of some sort
> 
> or someone fingering themselves
> 
> FUCCCC me*


_times changed _enjoy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Hells fucking bells I didn't realize smoking on acid was so great.


you trippin dog? 

enjoy them visuals and the feels

i like a real strong trip


----------



## Mysterier

Clap his gun with your buns.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

A:  DAISY says GFY
B:  No one fucks themselves. 
C:  I am a sad panda. 

*THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> could you imagine me being so cringeworthy i listened to you for a second
> 
> lul



my gps broke down


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> Na u don't get what happened it's all good I have my baton to beat the shit out of him lol


Fuck him to death instead iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Clap his gun with your buns.


Every now and then I can get into that but is very rare.  

99.99999% of the time *I am the sex *-madness00


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> my nail broke


I'm so sorry sweetie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Fuck him to death instead iirc


THIS

SOMEONE IS GETTING FUCKED

and I need to hear about it...


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so sorry sweetie



you're not sorry

you're glad

you were a jerk...

*imagine listenin to*


shady dont cryyyyyyy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude one must have just fired on my street that shit was the loudest by far.


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes am scarmblin eggs


----------



## Specified

Mysterier said:


> Clap his gun with your buns.


His got a gun?


----------



## Shady's Fox

this is so bizzare and surreal

am I pakistani bot me too shit

maybe am polished


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> shady dont cryyyyyyy


I made my sex partner very upset when I was honest about who I would fuck (the list was a lot longer than "Just him" which apparently upset him)


----------



## JackoftheWood

God I just feel like acid for me is a heavily physical as well as mental enhancement. Like I'm much more in tune with my instincts.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

so rly shady you're not dating me

I dunno why you so salty 

oh i was mean

take it up w/ ghost he'll make you FEEL better


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> this is so bizzare and surreal
> 
> am I pakistani bot me too shit
> 
> maybe am polished


You need to let the unrated Shady out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> God I just feel like acid for me is a heavily physical as well as mental enhancement. Like I'm much more in tune with my instincts.


very nice and yes I can relate to these feels


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@Captain.Heroin - save me from the hood i want innocent latinas.


----------



## Mysterier

Specified said:


> His got a gun?



Have you tried our new gravy boat? 10/10; you can put gravy in it (and maybe other stuff, too).

_*Used exclusively for dropping the drip into you_


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> You need to let the unrated Shady out



What's below the ice?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> @Captain.Heroin - save me from the hood i want innocent latinas.


We have so many single latinas here you would cream your pants.  So many women need a good man in their lives.  Tons of dead beats here.  

And you're a really good listener so women are going to be like OMG HE IS LISETNING TO ME HE CARESSssss


----------



## JackoftheWood

God damn this is a winning combination. Oh how did I ever forget the wonders of lsd.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

what kind was it


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Captain.Heroin said:


> We have so many single latinas here you would cream your pants.  So many women need a good man in their lives.  Tons of dead beats here.
> 
> And you're a really good listener so women are going to be like OMG HE IS LISETNING TO ME HE CARESSssss



Yeah, im a good listener.

Only 15 murders in my city this year. Niggas be missin' shots.


----------



## Hylight

Mysterier said:


> Have you tried our new gravy boat? 10/10; you can put gravy in it (and maybe other stuff, too).
> 
> _*Exclusively used for dropping the drip into you_


hey how did you know


----------



## Shady's Fox

JackoftheWood said:


> God damn this is a winning combination. Oh how did I ever forget the wonders of lsd.



you do drugs bro?


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


> hey how did you know



Interpretation of the auguries, probably.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yeah, im a good listener.


You're also easy on the eyes that is going to help a lot. 

I think I'm all PLUR this morning because I fucked like a rock star last night...


----------



## JackoftheWood

This man made chemical has brought me more joy and happiness than pretty much everything else


Shady's Fox said:


> you do drugs bro?


Yeah sorry if I lm being an obnoxious jackass btw


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Semi-synthetic, not full synthetic.  *SHRUGS*

I kind of consider that natural but that's just me and is not totally accurate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Yeah sorry if I lm being an obnoxious jackass btw


SHADY is the obnoxious jackass don't mind him


----------



## Mysterier

Captain.Heroin said:


> You're also easy on the eyes that is going to help a lot.
> 
> I think I'm all PLUR this morning because I fucked like a rock star last night...



Like my Grandma used to say, "Fuck good you dumb ass, and don't forget to peel the fucking potatoes."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mysterier said:


> Like my Grandma used to say, "Fuck good you dumb ass, and don't forget to peel the fucking potatoes."


She did?  That's an awesome quote. 

I really need to play some video games but the gives-a-fucks is at an all-time low right now.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> what kind was it


White on White, very innocent looking.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Soso78 said:


> Ffs. another emotionally retarded mod.




Yeah, this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> White on White, very innocent looking.


very nice

innocent looking and strong is what I like :D


----------



## schizopath

I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless". Like it Was a comedically strong magic word this high.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sometimes giving up is the best solution


----------



## Specified

Can't keep a secret damn b.c. right


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That looks like a hotter daisy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i want to get drunk

sigh


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude i want to do a lot of things.

But here i am.

On my phone.


----------



## JackoftheWood

We all have to make sacrifices short term


----------



## Specified

I want the cameras down NOW


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> I want the cameras down NOW



why don't you swim in your POOL and forget about them


----------



## Specified

I need meth


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> why don't you swim in your POOL and forget about them


There's cameras outside too


----------



## mal3volent

Specified said:


> I need meth



why not read a nice book instead? Drink some tea maybe?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

I am le tired. I swear I better get a good night's sleep today. Woke up at 3pm today after falling asleep at 7:30am. Fucking Gabas WDs. Think I'm gonna take some melatonin tonight. @Captain.Heroin , send me comforting thots.


----------



## Specified

mal3volent said:


> why not read a nice book instead? Drink some tea maybe?


Na I wanna be like all the cool kids


----------



## Specified

BK38 said:


> I am le tired. I swear I better get a good night's sleep today. Woke up at 3pm today after falling asleep at 7:30am. Fucking Gabas WDs. Think I'm gonna take some melatonin tonight. @Captain.Heroin , send me comforting thots.


Melatonin lol


----------



## JackoftheWood

Fuck me I don't think I can actually talk I'm tripping that hard


----------



## BK38

Specified said:


> Melatonin lol



I am not taking advice from you. Get some sleep yourself! stop tweaking. Iz no good for you, you can't handle it. Unless you're trolling. I can't quite tell.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> Na I wanna be like all the cool kids




I have drugs but am not a cool kid.



You can't have meth, I can but I won't with ya.

How bout it?


----------



## Specified

BK38 said:


> I am not taking advice from you. Get some sleep yourself! stop tweaking. Iz no good for you, you can't handle it. Unless you're trolling. I can't quite tell.


No not tweaking my fucking dealer suggested an uber


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


----------



## Specified

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I have drugs but am not a cool kid.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have meth, I can but I won't with ya.
> 
> How bout it?


Why not? Cos you think there's cameras on my roof?


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> I am not taking advice from you. Get some sleep yourself! stop tweaking. Iz no good for you, you can't handle it. Unless you're trolling. I can't quite tell.




Mate, do me a favour please, j it's really not the time to exclude specified, he's no different to ch shitposting gobshite, just talk to him.


Could use help here.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Specified said:


> Why not? Cos you think there's cameras on my roof?




Do you think there's cameras on my roof?

Hey what if there are no cameras, would you feel disappointed a d not in centre stage?

I think no would be a bit upset tbh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CH vs. Specified..

Hmm...

Round 5?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I am le tired. I swear I better get a good night's sleep today. Woke up at 3pm today after falling asleep at 7:30am. Fucking Gabas WDs. Think I'm gonna take some melatonin tonight. @Captain.Heroin , send me comforting thots.








we are tossing a football back and forth at the beach when you see the hottest chick and go chasing after her

for once i am comforted that i am not the lovesick puppy and go back to suntan longer


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Mate I gotta go to bed, love you and fuck the cameras, put a mirror up there.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

madness00 said:


> CH vs. Specified..
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Round 5?



Specified for smod!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

JackoftheWood said:


> Fuck me I don't think I can actually talk I'm tripping that hard








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm so tired... I'm not sure but I think it might be related to binging on math homework the past week or so.  When I'm doing math, it's like sleep is the farthest thing from my mind, and I just want to keep solving problems.  It's the second day after I finished the last of my worksheets and my body feels so exhausted, all I really want to do is sleep... math, man.  I can't believe they teach this shit to little kids, what has the world come to?

Just Say NO to math.  I finally understand Nancy Reagan.  It's so ridiculous, they even have online math lab courses.



			https://math.unca.edu/learn/math-lab/


----------



## Specified

It wasn't a secret it was dirty shirt disgusting


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Xorkoth said:


> I'm so tired... I'm not sure but I think it might be related to binging on math homework the past week or so.









						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> I'm so tired... I'm not sure but I think it might be related to binging on math homework the past week or so.  When I'm doing math, it's like sleep is the farthest thing from my mind, and I just want to keep solving problems.  It's the second day after I finished the last of my worksheets and my body feels so exhausted, all I really want to do is sleep... math, man.  I can't believe they teach this shit to little kids, what has the world come to?
> 
> Just Say NO to math.  I finally understand Nancy Reagan.  It's so ridiculous, they even have online math lab courses.
> 
> 
> 
> https://math.unca.edu/learn/math-lab/



At least you're still funny while not doing math.


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Mate, do me a favour please, j it's really not the time to exclude specified, he's no different to ch shitposting gobshite, just talk to him.
> 
> 
> Could use help here.



How is that exclusionary in any way? He's either trolling or not doing so hot mentally and laughing at me taking melatonin to get something close to natural sleep during minor gaba withdrawals. I am literally telling him meth doesn't seem to agree with him and that I won't be taking any of his advice given the hypocrasy of being spun out your gourd or mentally unwell. I have no ill will, but... You can't be serious?


----------



## Xorkoth

I ain't gun let the state of general edumacashun get me down


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Daisy has _the burgers_.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

madness00 said:


> Daisy has _the burgers_.








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I made my sex partner very upset when I was honest about who I would fuck (the list was a lot longer than "Just him" which apparently upset him)


jennifer Aniston got u in trouble huh?


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> I am le tired. I swear I better get a good night's sleep today.


----------



## Xorkoth

*




ass-burders*​


----------



## JackoftheWood

God damn trying to keep track of anything is nigh impossible. Only thanks to the wonders of autocorrect am I still intelligible.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## JackoftheWood

That was profoundly disturbing. You know as someone who has asperger's, I wonder how my experience with psychedelics would differ from most peoples.


----------



## Xorkoth

JackoftheWood said:


> God damn trying to keep track of anything is nigh impossible. Only thanks to the wonders of autocorrect am I still intelligible.



My autocorrect tries to force me to be utterly unintelligible.  It always changes "good" into "food" even though I type it correctly, and whenever I type fast, it makes up proper nouns  and changes my words into them.  Like Devancricke, or Monsplation (for real, I have no idea wtf my phone is on but it takes me forever to text because it won't ever be sensible.  I think my phone's gotten into that white on white)


----------



## Hylight

BK38 said:


> How is that exclusionary in any way? He's either trolling or not doing so hot mentally and laughing at me taking melatonin to get something close to natural sleep during minor gaba withdrawals. I am literally telling him meth doesn't seem to agree with him and that I won't be taking any of his advice given the hypocrasy of bring spun out your gourd or mentally unwell. I have no ill will, but... You can't be serious?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Sex, Satan and surrealism: The unsettling erotica of Michael Hutter
					

If you like skeleton voyeurs in your art, this is for you, spider baby!




					dangerousminds.net


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> My autocorrect tries to force me to be utterly unintelligible.  It always changes "good" into "food" even though I type it correctly, and whenever I type fast, it makes up proper nouns  and changes my words into them.  Like Devancricke, or Monsplation (for real, I have no idea wtf my phone is on but it takes me forever to text because it won't ever be sensible.  I think my phone's gotten into that white on white)


_Shure !! _


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro



If they ever re-make Psycho, you're a shoe-in for the son/mom


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> At least you're still funny while not doing math.


my math teacher said I'd use math everyday iirc


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He assholes! More assholes for your suck fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


I think I have bad fishing karma. Is there some way I can fix this? Balance this out and do kind things for the fish?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thought that was disturbing..





__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@BK38


----------



## Hylight

NOW WHAT


----------



## JackoftheWood

I'm not clicking on that shit.


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


----------



## JackoftheWood

Ayy I'm officially a blue lighter. Guess I'm one of the cool kids


----------



## Hylight

see what you started mal


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm not clicking on that shit.



It's a dialogue between littler johnnie and his mom, who eats his ass.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm not clicking on that shit.


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


>


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He assholes! More assholes for your suck fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —Wizard


----------



## Mysterier

Angry reacts only.


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

madness00 said:


> Thought that was disturbing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BK38



I won't quit until you listen and give me feedback.

@BK38


----------



## JackoftheWood

You motherfuckers are trying to send me down a bad hole it feels like.
Edit: This was supposed to come out as a joke on my end


----------



## Xorkoth

I laid down for a second to snuggle my cat and almost couldn't get back up again.  Got a family zoom this evening, and dinner, and then I'm probably gonna hit the sack for like 12 hours, hopefully tomorrow I feel less tired.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

JackoftheWood said:


> You motherfuckers are trying to send me down a bad hole it feels like.



No bro can i make a happy vocaroo for you?

Don't let me ruin your trip.


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> I won't quit until you listen and give me feedback.
> 
> @BK38



https://voca.ro/2WJhTKpW9XN


----------



## Xorkoth

JackoftheWood said:


> You motherfuckers are trying to send me down a bad hole it feels like.



The first rule of the Lounge is, everyone is just trying to make themselves laugh, and don't take anything seriously in here.    The second rule is, we have wizards in here, so if you find yourself on the white on the white, be aware of the wicked wizard of the creest.


----------



## JackoftheWood

madness00 said:


> No bro can i make a happy vocaroo for you?
> 
> Don't let me ruin your trip.


Eh I merely jest. Quite frankly I've yet to encounter anything resembling a bad trip. Me and LSD go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@JackoftheWood 






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Mysterier

JackoftheWood said:


> a bad hole



From stem to stern.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Rest assured my state of mind is quite happy atm


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, Bass usually bite more during a cold front, and usually feed around dusk or dawn. This has to do with the prey they eat coping with the colder temperature change, and hence slower and easier to eat for the Bass. This is my experience, but I’ll send some love your way. Are you fishing under a cold front?
> 
> —Wizard


I tried to fish for bass, bream, catfish and crappie today in 2 different locations. Nothing. Its been like this for 4 years since the...incident. Bad fishing karma 

Edit: appreciate the love. No cold front here. I'm going to go to Diagon Alley and purchase an enchanted pole


----------



## Mysterier

LadyAlkaline said:


> bream


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your a big boy now. Let’s see if you got what it takes to get us all out of The Abyss. We all just keep falling, falling, falling. Save us, put your money where your mouth is. At least save me from this vortex of doom Jackof, I love you!
> 
> —Wizard


Yeah for some reason that was supposed to come out more as a joke than anything. Tbf the English language fails me plenty sober let alone now.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Xorkoth said:


> My autocorrect tries to force me to be utterly unintelligible.  It always changes "good" into "food" even though I type it correctly, and whenever I type fast, it makes up proper nouns  and changes my words into them.  Like Devancricke, or Monsplation (for real, I have no idea wtf my phone is on but it takes me forever to text because it won't ever be sensible.  I think my phone's gotten into that white on white)


phuck it dawg lar


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I wasn’t joking. GET ME THE FUCK OUT OF HERE! PLEASE... HELP!



Some wizard you are


----------



## JackoftheWood

Yeah y'all seem pretty cool. It's nice having somewhere I can actually discuss my drug experimentation. Like even with my best friend I'd never tell her I tried xanax last night.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> it's too hard to hold hands when your hands are FISTS


This is why my love has no bounds for your crazy ass. 
Thank you for this... it has been _ages _since this was *revealed to me and still cannot open clinched fists. Working on it as well as a million other "things and/or stuff".


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Too much PLUR im out.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> No bro can i make a happy vocaroo for you?
> 
> Don't let me ruin your trip.





madness00 said:


> Thought that was disturbing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BK38


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Soso78 said:


> Ffs. another emotionally retarded mod.


Yeah been this way since early adolescence. Treiggered by some early shit suppose but mf gangin up can get on a mf nerve... ever been bullied and wtf is FFS? Thanks for enlightnening my slow wits as you may be my only hope..... Please don't abandon me like everything else.


Captain.Heroin said:


> I WAS PROMISED TO GET TO WATCH SOMEONE FUCK THEMSELVES AND I AM VERY HORNY AND UPSET


I will show you how it's done, CH... wait on it....



Hylight said:


> _don't hate me because i love you _*and *am afu !!


baby gilr aint no ignoring you... lol you will always be heard. 
only like 3 people so far hope to be able to remove the ignore as there may be content i need to the kingdom


----------



## JackoftheWood

Hmm. It's weird like my mind is now closer to sober I'd say but the visuals haven't decreased.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wizard.. Shut the fuck up we heard you.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## 6am-64-14m

wait did they just paint the poor thing or natural?
not sure how to feell.... fuckin benzos... niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JackoftheWood

Sorry Wiz, can't help you there.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> JACKOFF,  GET ME THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!


wheres that post about how high i am.... see ya there


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> JACKOFF,  GET ME THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!


i only like Valium. 

do you take Xana_x _!.?


----------



## JackoftheWood

I'm guessing what I'm experiencing is what people who micro dose psychedelics are after. Most of the visuals and fluff with a still clear and grounded mind.


----------



## Hylight

OK*AY ♡*


----------



## JackoftheWood

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> They both suck. Benzos suck. I’ll take some chill weed and the occasional hallucination and all the other drugs. I don’t find bnzs euphoric at all. They just make me forget weeks at a time, which I guess has it’s place.


My sole experience last night was alright I suppose. I could imagine half a bar plus a bowl after a long day would be nice. Other than that they're not for me afaik.


----------



## Hylight

xanax stabbed me in the brain.

i could use valium therapy though,
for an emergency, say like _for the rapture _
or something


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The first time i took benzos i overdosed.

I only take them to come off stim binges now.

It's just like being drunk IMO but less fun.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The first time I found myself in rehab, was because I took too many benzos. It’s no fun waking up in jail and having your bunky tell what you did when you woke up. No fun sir!







sorry for being all lardassish
imfrightened


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> Na u don't get what happened it's all good I have my baton to beat the shit out of him lol


its all real check my post in the dark side


----------



## Hylight

Evil minds that plot destruction
Sorcerers of death's construction
In the fields the bodies burning
As the war machine keeps turning
Death and hatred to mankind
Poisoning their brainwashed minds
Oh lord yeah!

Now in darkness world stops turning
Ashes where the bodies burning


----------



## BK38

Phenibut's the closest thing to a really recreational gaba substance in my mind. Valium mixes nicely with opiates and pot really nicely. HR dictates that I say that's generally a bad idea though. Generally it's just useful as a landing pad for stims. Valium and strong beer = amnesia. I only found Xanax useful for insta-sleeping on plane rides. Esp long-haul flights. It's good for killing jet-lag that way.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## JackoftheWood

Hylight said:


> Evil minds that plot destruction
> Sorcerers of death's construction
> In the fields the bodies burning
> As the war machine keeps turning
> Death and hatred to mankind
> Poisoning their brainwashed minds
> Oh lord yeah!
> 
> Now in darkness world stops turning
> Ashes where the bodies burning


Fuck me I was just about to play Paranoid as I read this.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> Evil minds that plot destruction
> Sorcerers of death's construction
> In the fields the bodies burning
> As the war machine keeps turning
> Death and hatred to mankind
> Poisoning their brainwashed minds
> Oh lord yeah!
> 
> Now in darkness world stops turning
> Ashes where the bodies burning


original version. little 2 Edgy 4 1970.......


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> original version. little 2 Edgy 4 1970.......


----------



## Hylight

Awsome Show


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


> original version. little 2 Edgy 4 1970.......


*Thank You *


----------



## Hylight

❤❤


----------



## Xorkoth

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm guessing what I'm experiencing is what people who micro dose psychedelics are after. Most of the visuals and fluff with a still clear and grounded mind.



Microdosing is for a level where you're not really positive you're even feeling anything, but it just helps with motivation and creativity and mental fluidity.  It's well below visuals.

One thing about really good LSD that I like is that it feels kind of like you're sober,  but just an altered sobriety, like the trip is emerging from the world and you're just witnessing it.


----------



## Hylight

am i making too much meatloaf for sharin'


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^^ you first wizarrd*


----------



## JackoftheWood

Xorkoth said:


> Microdosing is for a level where you're not really positive you're even feeling anything, but it just helps with motivation and creativity and mental fluidity.  It's well below visuals.
> 
> One thing about really good LSD that I like is that it feels kind of like you're sober,  but just an altered sobriety, like the trip is emerging from the world and you're just witnessing it.


You know that's precisely how I'd describe this trip. The world around me morphs and bends as it will, but I'm secure and anchored in my sense of self.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Jesus christ why am i still here.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@Specified

There's nothing wrong livin in your mom basement what's wrong it's to have no cheese. So as you said in your thread and I was actually just thinkin about this when I saw your thread in the Lounge, no pun intended, you might suffer a psychosis. Because your universe revolves around your parents you created this second world, this fake identity this whole thing to lie yourself, to lie your reality. Everything's catches up later on.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> *^^^^^ you first wizarrd*


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

madness00 said:


> Jesus christ why am i still here.


did u phuc up a suicide or sumpthin?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Wizard keeps PLURing.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BK38 said:


> How is that exclusionary in any way? He's either trolling or not doing so hot mentally and laughing at me taking melatonin to get something close to natural sleep during minor gaba withdrawals. I am literally telling him meth doesn't seem to agree with him and that I won't be taking any of his advice given the hypocrasy of being spun out your gourd or mentally unwell. I have no ill will, but... You can't be serious?




I didn't say YOU were, at all.

Couple others are just flipping poor cunt around for amusement or can't do anything but ban.6


You know drugs right?

Of course you do.

Do you seriously expect one of the most addictive substances known to man to yield just because a post says to?

Its not that easy, just asking for someone to have a chat to him...about anything..for a while.


Forget it, what a bunch of selfish little arsehes bl is, ffs.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Ahhh o.garrrsh I new rd hypnotic benzos
Aaaaaaergh

Aaaasghrh I just had sex waaah



Place is a fucking joke.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Adorable.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

maybe were're  all mentally ill.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

God i hope so


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Let’s fuck them all!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I missed the suckfest today

Which is probably for the best I want to keep fucking my BAD DAD 19 and SAD DAD 20 is just too much for me.  Like too much dick.  Too much in a good way.






@LadyAlkaline 

Let's walk around without face masks and drink milkshakes like the cool sluts we are


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Speaking of Daisies. During the the Black plague, undertakers use to put daisies on the mouths of the deceased because they tried to cover up the smell of death.
> 
> So my partner and I decorated our masks. It’s fun for the whole family and, who knows, help
> prevent the spread of this brand new pathogen that is now a pandemic. WIN WIN
> 
> 
> Hi Daisy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —The Witch


Your wife is fucking adorable ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> This is why my love has no bounds for your crazy ass.
> Thank you for this... it has been _ages _since this was *revealed to me and still cannot open clinched fists. Working on it as well as a million other "things and/or stuff".


A+ hard to let go.  Had some trips help me discover how.  Still have yet to practice it to the fullest. 

Mostly because I'm still here and not in the other world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> I will show you how it's done, CH... wait on it....


[speechless still]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> jennifer Aniston got u in trouble huh?


Mila Kunis, like five different dudes, Brittany Murphy if she comes back to life or I go back in time...

he was especially upset about the five different dudes.  

Then again I don't understand why someone would want me to be dishonest about what I'm doing in my private life if I invariably are also fucking them... like serious?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I missed the suckfest today
> 
> Which is probably for the best I want to keep fucking my BAD DAD 19 and SAD DAD 20 is just too much for me.  Like too much dick.  Too much in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LadyAlkaline
> 
> Let's walk around without face masks and drink milkshakes like the cool sluts we are


Fuck yes bb

I already have whipped cream flavored Pinnacle Vodka in a flask in my mf purse

Ready bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> She’s my partner. Behind every powerful wizard, is an even more powerful witch!
> 
> This shit don’t happen in vacuum.
> 
> -Wizard


A+

makes me think of the suckfest bro I missed out on today, he's got a powerful witch by his side

it's kinda hot

sometimes you go for arm candy on both arms

that happens


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck yes bb
> 
> I already have whipped cream flavored Pinnacle Vodka in a flask in my mf purse
> 
> Ready bitch


omg A+

I don't have any liquor I just have beers 

maybe I go out and get more shatter at least :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Wizard keeps PLURing.


I know sometimes the PLUR is a bit much to take in without the right club drugs amirite


----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass-burders*​


Love me a good sperg out.  So much so, that every 60 days I go without seeing a sperg-out, I myself proceed to uptrasperg (it's a thing look it up).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YAY

so I missed SUCKFEST with sad dad 20

I have a good friend TOO COOL FOR CODE WORDS who is going to JERKFEST with me probably.  Big dicks all around good times.  

I just have to like... CALM down... EXHALE... not freak out... IT'S GONNA BE OKKKKKK DOG


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Word up, give me more poppers and Jenkem. I’ll fuck whatever. SHOW IT TO MEEEEEEE


I love how you said "poppers and jenkem".  

I'm so fucking hungry too this is fucking terrible WHY am I so HUNGRY this is HELL.  

I am losing weight and my body is like GET BACK TO THE OLD WEIGHT FATTY.  And i'm like NEVER *hunger intensifies*


----------



## mal3volent

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Ahhh o.garrrsh I new rd hypnotic benzos
> Aaaaaaergh
> 
> Aaaasghrh I just had sex waaah
> 
> 
> 
> Place is a fucking joke.



LIFE IS MY KOFFIN....

I SWALLOW CUM IT TASTES GOOD I HOLD IT IN MY MOUTH TIL IT MELTS THEN GARGLE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> LIFE IS MY KOFFIN....
> 
> I SWALLOW CUM IT TASTES GOOD I HOLD IT IN MY MOUTH TIL IT MELTS THEN GARGLE


*slurp*


----------



## BK38

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I didn't say YOU were, at all.
> 
> Couple others are just flipping poor cunt around for amusement or can't do anything but ban.6
> 
> 
> You know drugs right?
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Do you seriously expect one of the most addictive substances known to man to yield just because a post says to?
> 
> Its not that easy, just asking for someone to have a chat to him...about anything..for a while.
> 
> 
> Forget it, what a bunch of selfish little arsehes bl is, ffs.



I honestly don't know why you stick around if you hate it so much. I've found it a very useful place and people have been kind to me. I've had major substance abuse issues and clawed my way out (clean off meth 5 years - including psychosis for several months as a result and heroin for 8 ). You directed your comment at me (you know how the reply function works, yes?). I responded about how I don't like being falsely accused of exclusionary practices for someone that is not going to get the help they need in the abyss ffs. FYI, I haven't once made any sort of troll post egging on this person's psychosis. Am I supposed to somehow know that you were putting it out there in the ether? Stop talking down to ppl on your one-person tirade. I do know drugs, I do personally know what it's fucking like to be in a very bad place because of them. I have tried more than once to urge this person to seek proper medical help, from professionals. Fuck your high horse or get tf off bl. I'm in minor gaba withdrawals, so I'm being more curt than usual, but do you get where I'm coming from?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I honestly don't know why you stick around if you hate it so much. I've found it a very useful place and people have been kind to me. I've had major substance abuse issues and clawed my way out (clean off meth 5 years - including psychosis for several months as a result and heroin for 8 ). You directed your comment at me (you know how the reply function works, yes?). I responded about how I don't like being falsely accused of exclusionary practices for someone that is not going to get the help they need in the abyss ffs. FYI, I haven't once made any sort of troll post egging on this person's psychosis. Am I supposed to somehow know that you were putting it out there in the ether? Stop talking down to ppl on your one-person tirade. I do know drugs, I do personally know what it's fucking like to be in a very bad place because of them. I have tried more than once to urge this person to seek proper medical help, from professionals. Fuck your high horse or get tf off bl. I'm in minor gaba withdrawals, so I'm more being more curt than usual, but do you get where I'm coming from?


Be careful she will wreck your whole world, she is the Jesus of BL


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> SHOW ME THAT GRANNY PORN. I’M READY Y’ALL


HOW MANY ADDERALL DID YOU TAKE TODAY MY DUDE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m a middle aged man with grey hair and a white beard.
> 
> The older and and phater I get, the more I’m attached to older and phater people!
> 
> Learn that piece of wisdom.
> 
> —Wizard


Age and weight are just numbers. 

And they're not the numbers that matter.

How much $ they've got and how heavy their bag of drugs is are also numbers. 

These numbers matter. 

Learn this piece of wisdom.

--CAPTAIN.HEROINE


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I honestly don't know why you stick around if you hate it so much. I've found it a very useful place and people have been kind to me. I've had major substance abuse issues and clawed my way out (clean off meth 5 years - including psychosis for several months as a result and heroin for 8 ). You directed your comment at me (you know how the reply function works, yes?). I responded about how I don't like being falsely accused of exclusionary practices for someone that is not going to get the help they need in the abyss ffs. FYI, I haven't once made any sort of troll post egging on this person's psychosis. Am I supposed to somehow know that you were putting it out there in the ether? Stop talking down to ppl on your one-person tirade. I do know drugs, I do personally know what it's fucking like to be in a very bad place because of them. I have tried more than once to urge this person to seek proper medical help, from professionals. Fuck your high horse or get tf off bl. I'm in minor gaba withdrawals, so I'm more being more curt than usual, but do you get where I'm coming from?


GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Enough of them, why, are you threatening me? whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever whatever...


Because you are just so HYPED FOR LIFE and it is contagious i love it 

VICARIOUSLY PUMPED


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't care if he's older, or could lose some weight... IS HE GETTING ME FOOD?  ARE THERE DRUGS INVOLVED?  

This really matters.  In the end I'm gonna get off anyways might as well get pampered along the way.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Did you have fun fishing today?


Yes I did  I saw a ridiculously huge large mouth bass, he looked at my worm and laughed at it 

Then I caught a sunburn


----------



## mal3volent

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yes I did  I saw a ridiculously huge large mouth bass, he looked at my worm and laughed at it
> 
> Then I caught a sunburn



I fished today too. on Animal Crossing


----------



## LadyAlkaline

mal3volent said:


> I fished today too. on Animal Crossing


Noice!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Captain.Heroin 

I just saw this on wish and thought of you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh my god i am so not feeling well now

i need... to get high...

society collapsing... breakdown of social structures imminent... government failing...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Small Mouth Bass time, here!


Ooo thats a big fatty!!! Love it! What was on your line?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> I just saw this on wish and thought of you


that's pretty fucking awesome

mmmm


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> oh my god i am so not feeling well now
> 
> i need... to get high...
> 
> society collapsing... breakdown of social structures imminent... government failing...


No bb stay with us you've been doing great 

Eat more snacks and ask BK to touch his ass for you


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope, That’s my buddy. We catch and release smallmouth. Channel Catfish are the only truly yummy fish out of the creek.


Love fried Channel cat


----------



## Shady's Fox

Brother, brother but fuck you, how many diseases in your head? how many hate from sharin?
Damn fool with his wood finger -- saint -- I threw him off the rug, death sweet like a spit
and life hard as a truck and a fist of honey
Don't be mad, home alone, I am somewhere around there
if yeah, don't disturb me cuz I write or metaphorically speaking I imagine that I live fully in a broken crate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> No bb stay with us you've been doing great
> 
> Eat more snacks and ask BK to touch his ass for you


by high i mean stoned

i'm staying off all the trashy chemicals for now 

*CRIES*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how old is ur son wizard


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i love to eat catfish


----------



## Shady's Fox

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He just turned 21 in February. That recent shot by the creek is my friends son.
> 
> These are my kids, my son is named Owen



Beautiful family, take care of'em. All evilness to godness. They're cute. I also have 3 kids.


----------



## Shady's Fox

They runnin around big Shady, haha..


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I made Cajun catfish sandwiches like I always do.


is that a chinchilla 2nd pic


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> They runnin around big Shady, haha..



post some more early 00s Drug rap songs


----------



## JGrimez

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Is that idiot really your husband?


So judgey



✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> He should come to the lounge but I doubt he will, he prefers to be SRS.


I used to be a lot more fun



mal3volent said:


> @JGrimez come hang out, bring some Tim tams


Don't think I should get into this rabbithole. Already waste enough time posting in the other forum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> He just turned 21 in February. That recent shot by the creek is my friends son.
> 
> These are my kids, my son is named Owen


lol i should have asked HOW OLD IS UR FRIEND'S SON holy shit :D

lol sry *BLUSHES*

21 is a good age I remember that age very well.  I was drinking lots of liquor, eating 2c-_, tripping acid, eating mushrooms, doing heroin... good times.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> rabbithole


PLAY WITH US JG


----------



## mal3volent

JGrimez said:


> Already waste enough time posting in the other forum



no wonder you and zeph are soulmates


----------



## Xorkoth




----------



## Captain.Heroin

*captain lifestyle update *[because some of yall need a little drama after the telenovella is over for the day]

sucked zero dicks [SPIRITUALLY UNFULFILLED]
no one on the corner today, it's like all the Johns finally scared of the covid
pissed in an alley just to mark my territory
twerked in the middle of an intersection just to have cars honk their horns at me [so I can feel alive again]
mooned this one bitch who was covering her kids eyes HONEY IT ISN'T ANYTHING THEY AREN'T SEEING IN THE PUBLIC SCHOOLS
went home and texted my latino powerbottom

ok so the first and last thing are real the other ones are not

but I can dream..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m going to light a bag of shit on fire and throw it at you. Run run run run away


I'm going to throw a milkshake!

Convenience: Given the ubiquity of fast-food chains, it’s pretty easy these days to get one’s hands on a milkshake. Plus, passersby sipping on a shake is fairly inconspicuous compared to holding cartons of eggs in broad daylight — at least until the latest milkshake mania. Now, milkshakes are being treated with such suspicion that police recently asked an Edinburgh McDonald’s not to sell the beverage when frequent shake target Nigel Farage was in town, and Farage reportedly refused to disembark from a bus when he saw two men standing nearby holding milkshakes. Maybe they were just on a 1950s throwback date?

Cost: Depending on the location and the artisanal quality of the product, a shake could cost anywhere from $4 to $10 or more (can you imagine getting hit with one of these gravity-defying, cavity-inducing bad boys?).

Accuracy: The heft and container makes this a pretty accurate projectile, although it may leave a viscous trail in its wake. Bystanders, beware!

Messiness: Sticky, goopy splatter aside, have you ever tried to remove the yellowish-white stain left over on a shirt from spilt (or thrown) milk? Milk — and all its forms, including shakes — contains fat and protein, which can adhere to fabric and be tough to remove (chocolate milkshake stains can be even harder to get rid of, thanks to cocoa powder’s dark-colored tannins). By hurling a shake, a thrower may very well be guaranteeing an expensive dry-cleaning bill.

Smell: Quite good.

Symbolic or historical resonance: In the U.K., “milkshakes have replaced eggs as the protest projectile of choice,” Dan Kaszeta wrote recently for the Atlantic, following a few weeks of non-stop “milkshaking” directed at right-leaning political figures. According to experts interviewed by the New Statesman, there are multiple ways to read into the milkshake as a symbol: an object of youthful fun wielded against bullying bigots; an “everyman” choice enjoyed by the masses; a subversion of the alt-right’s seizure of milk as a symbol of white supremacy.

In all likelihood, though, the first milkshake that was thrown — at Tommy Robinson, in early May, twice in two days — was simply out of convenience and spontaneous outrage. Sometimes, as Kaszeta wrote, “a milkshake is just a milkshake.”

Humiliation: High!


----------



## JGrimez

Maybe I'll hang out here just to spite the Angry Reaction Wizard of the Soyfarm


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHO DOESN'T like a free milkshake?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> Maybe I'll hang out here just to spite the Angry Reaction Wizard of the Soyfarm


That's something I'd do if I wasn't getting laid bro. 

I'm glad I got my dick wet last night and that shit's gonna happen again tomorrow if I can arrange for it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> WHO DOESN'T like a free milkshake?



Normal people? I hate'em. They're weird as fuck, why should I drink a cake when I can make one? Nah man. Either coffee or espresso.


----------



## Xorkoth

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t think you understand. This is how gay hookups work around here.



No homo tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> Normal people? I hate'em. They're weird as fuck, why should I drink a cake when I can make one? Nah man. Either coffee or espresso.








PREPARE 4 UR BAN


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t think you understand. This is how gay hookups work around here.


LOL


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> No homo tho


just 2 bros working out their urges ... no feelings ...

ya I can get down on that but I get the feelings and want 2 date himmMMM WHY DOESN'T HE LOVE MEEeeee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least when they tell me "this is just fun for me, no feelings bro" in the beginning

i am OK with that

but you have to tell me REALLY quick or I'mma hold it against you for not laying boundaries before I start growing feelings

IT IS WORSE IF I ASK U OUT AND U TRY TO NOT SHOW UP
i am not just a dick I HAVE FEELINGS

my life would be so much easier with benzos and heroin... it would just be sex... no feelings... life is a big joke and I need to remember that, always


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's something I'd do if I wasn't getting laid bro.
> 
> I'm glad I got my dick wet last night and that shit's gonna happen again tomorrow if I can arrange for it.



Yeah but your sex is ghey and it's too easy for gay guys to get laid so I'm not jelly in the slightest.


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> but you have to tell me REALLY quick or I'mma hold it against you for not laying boundaries before I start growing feelings



Aww


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> it's too easy for gay guys to get laid


... how would you know that? 

ARE YOU WATCHING ME THROUGH CAMERAS ON MY ROOF? 

@andyturbo 

ANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy JG IS SPYING ON ME


----------



## JGrimez

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You need to submit. This is natural.



Maybe if you're a Democrat which I'm not. They'll say that transgender 3-year olds is natural too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> Aww


yea I have a heart

it hurts to love someone

it really does

I'm in love w/ this guy I've known a whole year and I'm still chasing him...

Other guy I've known about half as long... meh... he don't have feelings for me and was vocal about it.  HURT MY FEELINGS but I was at least GRATEFUL for the HONESTY and don't expect to WOO him or have him start feeling feelings.


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> ... how would you know that?


It's common knowledge that gay guys are super promiscuous and are dirty sluts.

My ex's housemate was gay and he used to leave the house every night to bang a different dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't had shatter or pot in like 5, 6 hours, and I'm going through withdrawal.

I'm a real SALTY bitch.  

*I WANT DRUGS DAMN IT [rageface]*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> he used to leave the house every night to bang a different dude


You say that like there's something WRONG with that.  

What if it was banging a different chick every night?  Would you still think he's a manslut?  

If so, kudos for no double standard (y)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JG yes I could have a different guy every night... or three or four...

I used to live that kind of lifestyle.  Slowed down a bit when I met an ass I really liked to fuck.  How would I have ever found THE ONE if I didn't keep plowing through tons of people?  

Too many fish in the sea you gotta speed-fuck-date tons of people to get to the one.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm a Demrublican, we believe in the rights of corporations.  Corporations are people too!  Some corporations identify as male and are really into the BBC, and that's okay because corporations, like human men, have gender and sexuality rights.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*I often wonder if str8 guys would bang a chick every night

or if they would be like "ewwww I'm not a whore..." 

JG If you could bang a chick every night would you?  
if it was a different chick? 
if they were at least hot, maybe? 

curious, no judgments *


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> I'm a Demrublican, we believe in the rights of corporations.  Corporations are people too!  Some corporations are men who are really into the BBC, and that's okay because corporations, like human men, have gender and sexuality rights.


 CORPORATIONS GIVE PEOPLE JOBS AND DESERVE RIGHTS


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I feel like posting pls of staff selling drugs just to show you how lovely you people are.

Srsly how dumb are you


----------



## Xorkoth

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I feel like posting pls of staff selling drugs just to show you how lovely you people are.
> 
> Srsly how dumb are you



?

Do you just go into drama withdrawals every couple of days?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> how dumb are you


If you're that angry you probably need to put the pipe down that shit can cause rage feelings iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Do you just go into drama withdrawals every couple of days?


I know I do... 

I'm still waiting on someone to fuck themselves.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> You say that like there's something WRONG with that.
> 
> What if it was banging a different chick every night?  Would you still think he's a manslut?
> 
> If so, kudos for no double standard (y)



Yeah I would but it's more difficult for a straight male to have a different sexual partner every night than a homosexual one. Like I'd prob judge a straight male who did that slightly differently than a straight woman who did that.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Too many fish in the sea you gotta speed-fuck-date tons of people to get to the one.


Living this kind of lifestyle will hurt your chances of having a successfully-monogamous relationship later down the track.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> PLESE FCK MEEEE. Although I think you are cute af, I must ask ur prmtn to fk u. Get it sport!


I'm not gay and I thought you had kids. I wanna know what I've said in the past that really triggered you the most.



Captain.Heroin said:


> *JG If you could bang a chick every night would you?
> if it was a different chick?
> if they were at least hot, maybe?*


I used to live this type of lifestyle. I loved it and it was great at the time but I grew out of it. I've come to learn that it's not spiritually healthy and can easily become an addiction which negatively impacts your life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> Yeah I would but it's more difficult for a straight male to have a different sexual partner every night than a homosexual one.


There's 10x more straight people than gay people... so no I really don't believe that either, not at all.  

Nope. 

And I've seen straight guys fuck a girl every night... like a different one... they exist.  It happens.  



> Like I'd prob judge a straight male who did that slightly differently than a straight woman who did that.








I thought you'd laugh at the patriarchy chick.  I totally don't care you'd judge her differently, it was just a fitting meme.  lol.



> Living this kind of lifestyle will hurt your chances of having a successfully-monogamous relationship later down the track.


Yeah I figured but if he won't date me I'm not going to hold out forever for someone who wasn't holding out for me.



> I'm not gay and I thought you had kids.


LOL DO YOU THINK THAT STOPPED ME?  

<-- has slept with dads with kids before



> I used to live this type of lifestyle. I loved it and it was great at the time but I grew out of it. I've come to learn that it's not spiritually healthy and can easily become an addiction which negatively impacts your life.


majority of my sexual years = monogamous relationships.  If I'm single I'm ready to mingle.  

Happy to hear you have found something spiritually fulfilling, good for you bro


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Careful she will take you down and ruin your life and your credit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Careful she will take you down and ruin your life and your credit


LOL

 LADY FOR LOUNGE MOD


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> LOL
> 
> LADY FOR LOUNGE MOD


Aww shucks


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Aww shucks


I've had a few others chant the same, not sure it i have enough money to run a campaign


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've had a few others chant the same, not sure it i have enough money to run a campaign


i want to get the fuck out so bad... i am stuck in hell

*my life is a trash porn and every day i'm getting SUCKED*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JOSE needs to be SLR mod he seems like the most experienced of anyone I've ever talked to... just the language he uses is .. alive... something else...

WE LOVE YOU JOSE

fuck I'm so tired man

I fucking hate this shit I slept in a long time

I need to get out

everything sucks and my body aches like a mother fucker


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have food and I'm like I'M NOT HUNGRY (low blood sugar headache)

*i want out*

the demoncrats are ruining my LIFE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

at least it's the democrat politicans and not my dem pals irl they seem to accept my conservative gun loving drug loving ass loving ways


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> There's 10x more straight people than gay people... so no I really don't believe that either, not at all.


It's pretty much common knowledge that it's much easier for gay guys to get laid. Because most women are not super slutty and face extreme social pressure not to be promiscuous.
Males are much more desperate to get off so put a bunch of them together (who already violate social norms via their existence) and it's a free-for-all. I know that you know this.



Captain.Heroin said:


> <-- has slept with dads with kids before


So you slept with some closet homosexuals or men who caught the germ much later in life.


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've had a few others chant the same, not sure it i have enough money to run a campaign


the good, the bad, and the dirty !  
(the emoti's)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> common knowledge


YA WHERES YOUR STATISTICS

sorry I'm just being salty as a motherfucker

the CURE is worse than the MEMES


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> Males are much more desperate to get off so put a bunch of them together (who already violate social norms via their existence) and it's a free-for-all. I know that you know this.


... maybe true.  

I think it has to do with how attractive someone is... like if someone isn't hot their chances of getting laid go down.  If they are suave, the odds go up... some people are a lot more into sex than others. 

RESULTS MAY VARY


----------



## JGrimez

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My kidz ( the two over 18) want mom and dad and them and you in a hippie tent fucking us/you hard. We take idiots into our sweat lodge and let them fuck and suc you/us.
> 
> Please don’t take any medicine the Wizard has for you, except for the suckfest!
> 
> You should probably ignore me because you will never listen to anyone or reason with anyone U TROLL!



What da fuk are you talking about LOL 
I think your children should be removed from your custody.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> My kidz ( the two over 18) want mom and dad and them and you in a hippie tent fucking us/you hard. We take idiots into our sweat lodge and let them fuck and suc you/us.
> 
> Please don’t take any medicine the Wizard has for you, except for the suckfest!
> 
> You should probably ignore me because you will never listen to anyone or reason with anyone U TROLL!


LOL

I will pass on the suckfest but it's because I already have a lot of DICC in my life  tyvm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> What da fuk are you talking about LOL
> I think your children should be removed from your custody.


uh dude they're all adults iirc

i think u a little late for that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i like ur style wizard just remember we have a BLUA and try to keep it in joking hilarious fashion

or big bad WOLF and mal will come censor

but

i'm a wolf in the sack, so I'm told, and I wanted to say that

i was like "does it look like a tiger/lion" because he said i get animal eyes when I go at him like that

he goes

more like a wolf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> fuc me dadi


LOL

<-- I hear that on the regular


----------



## LadyAlkaline

HOLD UP.

The staff sells drugs? 

WELL DO I HAVE A FUCKING ORDER FOR YALL


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> fuc me dadi


Wizard has gone off the fucking rails and I LOVE IT

This is the type of realness I need in my life imho iirc wwjd


----------



## JGrimez

^i'd rather f**k you tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Wizard has gone off the fucking rails and I LOVE IT
> 
> This is the type of realness I need in my life imho iirc wwjd


I KNOW

I am so stuck without anything REAL right now

no dick, no ass, no getting sucked, no fucking... 

<-- SAD DAD


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol i saw what u saiiiiidddd






ARROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

*SNARLS* [GULFS DOWN MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF RED MEAT AND PROCEEDS TO WEREWOLF SEX]


----------



## JGrimez

CH - have you ever put your thing into a vagina and sucked on women titties?


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol i saw what u saiiiiidddd


 I would've left it but your post screwed the continuity


----------



## Captain.Heroin

p.s. that's the kind of stuff u have to leave up cuz it made me laugh my ass off and i loved it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> CH - have you ever put your thing into a vagina and sucked on women titties?


yes, both, often throughout an earlier point in my life when that appealed to me very much so

am still thinking about railing out a hot latina with a big ass doggy style.. would still do that

probably spank her a lot and pull on hair @madness00 style


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LOL i can delete mine for continuity purposes

that would be hilarious
but it was comic gold


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@LadyAlkaline 

how does one go about finding the women who want to get railed out by a big dick


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on that note i should leave and eat my food thinking about latinas in short shorts

because that's hot and I need something sexy to think about while I eat


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> @LadyAlkaline
> 
> how does one go about finding the women who want to get railed out by a big dick


Walmart
Wear a shirt that says "I have a big dick" or wear grey sweats


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sex isn't an addiction and I feel bad for people who would think it is one


----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> sex isn't an addiction and I feel bad for people who would think it is one



Uh it definitely can be and just based on what I've read you are possibly a sex addict.

You also may be a psychopath judging by your eagerness to bomb millions of innocent people.

(just felt like jumping in on bashing CH)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you for bringing CEP drama into TL that is very much appreciated

Korean war was highly justifiable.  Thanks for trying to dissuade me from thinking otherwise.


----------



## CFC

Xorkoth said:


> Some corporations identify as male and are really into the BBC



Anytime you yankeedoodles say BBC, you're sowing the seeds of confusion, as there's only one BBC in the world and it's not a cock.


----------



## schizopath

Specified. The cameras cant hurt you.


----------



## schizopath

JGrimez said:


> You also may be a psychopath judging by your eagerness to bomb millions of innocent people.


Killing billions would be more efficient for the world and Id prefer some other way than bombing. Thank you.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"





schizopath said:


> I couldnt stop laughing At the word "homeless"


----------



## schizopath

Where the fuck is the mailman. My friend is already bombing texts about the bupre, ffs. I learned to keep other peoples secrets but I still cant keep mine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Where the fuck is the mailman. My friend is already bombing texts about the bupre, ffs. I learned to keep other peoples secrets but I still cant keep mine.


Sometimes they come many hours later because I live in population density times a zillion.


----------



## schizopath

I decided to fap to milf porn till the mailman arrived and it fucking worked out!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Where the fuck is the mailman. My friend is already bombing texts about the bupre, ffs. I learned to keep other peoples secrets but I still cant keep mine.


Remember man buprenorphine is like the #1 drug that I was abusing for, many years.  I do "regret it".  I mean I don't but, it was a horrible use of my body and time. 

If that makes sense. 

Was it an amazing high?  Fuck yes.  Was it worth it, in my mind?  Yes.  Would I recommend others do as I did?  Please, no.  Reconsider.  

But I'm not trying to tell you how to live YOUR life.  That's YOUR choice.  I'm always going to support an individual's right to use, even if it ends up killing them.  It's terrible.  I watched this with my ex (alcohol) and I cried constantly about it for the better part of a whole year.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I decided to fap to milf porn till the mailman arrived and it fucking worked out!


LOL

Porn to absorb the time until waiting for drugs = A+, I can relate.  Been there.  Done that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@Coffeeshroom 

GOOD MORNING STARSHINE


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Captain.Heroin

And an Awesome morning or Day to you too good Sir!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> @Captain.Heroin
> 
> And an Awesome morning or Day to you too good Sir!


Thanks.  It's like around 3 am here. 

I want to keep playing video games. 

I might make coffee so I don't sleep drunk and wake up all dysphoric.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

It's like almost 12:00pm here. Im still busy playing Raid on and of thats frustrating me as its taking long to level up and get good gear and so on. Plus i refuse to do in game purchases just to progress quicker. I will play and take my time like a good old skool Diablo II marathon. Just a pity there aren't anymore rpg games for multiplayer where you and mates can get together and lan/internet play days on end.

Yes i know there are games like this but you need to pay and i dont wanna meh.

Oh and i slept like a baby after my Flurazepam dose last night. Best benzo for sleep by far for me.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks.  It's like around 3 am here.
> 
> I want to keep playing video games.
> 
> I might make coffee so I don't sleep drunk and wake up all dysphoric.



nhm mhm, nhmmmmmmmmm

mmmmmmm

ngnhh


am goin to sleep fuck y'all

am tired ok

i haven't slept in 48hrs


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shady's Fox said:


> nhm mhm, nhmmmmmmmmm
> 
> mmmmmmm
> 
> ngnhh
> 
> 
> am goin to sleep fuck y'all
> 
> am tired ok
> 
> i haven't slept in 48hrs


i hope you get good sleep man

take care


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffeeshroom said:


> It's like almost 12:00pm here. Im still busy playing Raid on and of thats frustrating me as its taking long to level up and get good gear and so on. Plus i refuse to do in game purchases just to progress quicker. I will play and take my time like a good old skool Diablo II marathon. Just a pity there aren't anymore rpg games for multiplayer where you and mates can get together and lan/internet play days on end.
> 
> Yes i know there are games like this but you need to pay and i dont wanna meh.
> 
> Oh and i slept like a baby after my Flurazepam dose last night. Best benzo for sleep by far for me.


OH MAN that dalmane shit, I love that shit.

It's a good one.  I would sleep 14 hours on it.  

Diablo II was cool I liked regular Diablo for a hot minute.  So old school.  Many years ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I think I'm going to get a power nap and make the coffee make itself and I'll keep the news on so it'll be like WAKE UP HATE REALITY PLAY VIDEO GAMES in that order.


----------



## mal3volent

Nothing like a little spring cleaning on a Monday morning.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What happens when this thread reaches 1000 pages?


You will evolve into a real comedian


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> What happens when this thread reaches 1000 pages?



the world ends and/or the matrix resets


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> The pain will be unbearable and it will never ever go away


Upon understanding this a person becomes adult. Upon conquering the pain a person becomes a victor.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s not how I read the news


If the witch is a hot milf I advice you to "fuck the pain away make it through the day"


----------



## schizopath

I had, thank you. The climax happened yesterday when Daisy followed me on bluelight.


----------



## schizopath

How was your weekend? Also how old are your children?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Yeah, I learned to ignore people that should be dead!


I like your style


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> I like your style


----------



## JGrimez

schizopath said:


> Killing billions would be more efficient for the world and Id prefer some other way than bombing. Thank you.



Billions don't need to die, just the people who want billions to die.


----------



## schizopath

JGrimez said:


> Billions don't need to die, just the people who want billions to die.


Why? Isnt the survival of planet and other species more important than my "too rough" opinion?


----------



## schizopath

If humans ever leave this planet it would mean that we truly are parasites cause we destroyed this ecosystem and had to leave for another


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> If humans ever leave this planet it would mean that we truly are parasites cause we destroyed this ecosystem and had to leave for another



I was reading an interesting piece from a world renowned biologist arguing that higher intelligence is a lethal mutation. As you go further up the chain of intelligence, from insects to mammals, there are fewer and fewer of them. Given that humanity has existed for a very small amount of time in the grand scheme of things (a little over 100,000 years), we may be due for extinction, potentially by our own hand. It certainly seems that way given our penchant for ecocide.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> —Trick of the Day
> 
> If your landlord wants to evict you, before you move out, pour QUIKRETE® in the toilet and any drain in the house. They will rue the day I get evicted.
> 
> —Wizard


I've had to fix this disaster as well as about 15 torn up t-shirts flushed down the line in pieces and about 1 foot deep poop in the shower 

Lady didn't want to pay her rent

We took off her front door and cut the AC

She was fucking our customer over bad


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Correct. Mother Earth will be just fine, regardless of our existence.


----------



## w01fg4ng

JGrimez said:


> spiritually healthy


How do you stay spiritually healthy?

Did you know that moonstones are great for inner growth and spiritual healing?  



JGrimez said:


> I think your children should be removed from your custody.


Daisy, would you like to chime in here?


----------



## cduggles

What is up in the Abyss?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

cduggles said:


> What is up in the Abyss?


Anarchy and debauchery. The usual


----------



## cduggles

Great to know nothing has changed.  Thank you, @LadyAlkaline !


----------



## BK38

cduggles said:


> Great to know nothing has changed.  Thank you, @LadyAlkaline !


----------



## schizopath

cduggles said:


> What is up in the Abyss?


Chill. How are you?


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Never mind, it seems to have resolved itself.
> 
> Some ghost in the machine type shit I’m assuming.



If you have issues in future, you're better off going here:

https://www.bluelight.org/xf/forums/site-technical-help.111/


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Jabberwocky

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> I feel like posting pls of staff selling drugs just to show you how lovely you people are.
> 
> Srsly how dumb are you


Is your whole goal on here to make people feel as shitty as you do on the inside. Everything you post cute, demoralizes, and generally is just a piece of shit post in general. I have never seen you be kind once, you should do more drugs or less, whatever’s making you this bitch you are now stop doing.


----------



## BK38

Probably this:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> Is your whole goal on here to make people feel as shitty as you do on the inside. Everything you post cute, demoralizes, and generally is just a piece of shit post in general. I have never seen you be kind once, you should do more drugs or less, whatever’s making you this bitch you are now stop doing.


The *toxicity* of our CIIIIIIITY

NOOOOO

WHAT, DO YOU OWN THE WORLD?

HOW DO YOU OWN DISORDERRRRRR

DISORDERRRR


----------



## LadyAlkaline

FuneralFather said:


> Is your whole goal on here to make people feel as shitty as you do on the inside. Everything you post cute, demoralizes, and generally is just a piece of shit post in general. I have never seen you be kind once, you should do more drugs or less, whatever’s making you this bitch you are now stop doing.


Be careful she will show up to your house and shit in your mailbox

She's terrifying


----------



## Blowmonkey

FuneralFather said:


> Is your whole goal on here to make people feel as shitty as you do on the inside. Everything you post cute, demoralizes, and generally is just a piece of shit post in general. I have never seen you be kind once, you should do more drugs or less, whatever’s making you this bitch you are now stop doing.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Again, what are you folks doing this week?
> 
> *This is a loaded question


My husband


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Rained out for work again.....


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just block people


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Rained out for work again.....


Painting?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I just block people I believe don’t embrace the mission of harm reduction here on BL.
> 
> Problem solved on my end.
> 
> —Wizard


I'm so fucking nosey I can't stop


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Painting?


10 decks already powerwashd just waiting to be stained. liver can't handle much more staying at home.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You could sell your body? It’s the oldest profession in the world.


it's an old body


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> 10 decks already powerwashd just waiting to be stained. liver can't handle much more staying at home.....


Ever consider taking up running?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's an old body


Sexy body iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Ever consider taking up running?


to the liquor store?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You really are a masochist. I love you!


"Hurt me dadi"


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> If anybody ever gets tired of my shit


----------



## JGrimez

cduggles said:


> What is up in the Abyss?


Politics now - mwuhahahahaha



schizopath said:


> Why? Isnt the survival of planet and other species more important than my "too rough" opinion?


To be honest it's faux-environmentalist virtue-signalling. 
Look at meeeeeee I care so much about animalssssssss!!!!!
It's like it's cool to hate on humans these days. But the modern day environmentalist movement isn't pro-environment, it's *anti-human.*
_Environmentalism _is being pushed by groups keen on depopulation and that's a power play they don't give a fuck about trees. They'll destroy forests and pollute oceans for profit while they simultaneously convince people that they care about the Earth and we should all stop eating essential animal products and traveling in planes.

Humans can live here without destroying the Earth. There's enough space and enough resources to go around for 10 billion+ All that shit you've heard is lies. We have a psychopath problem. You let psychopaths with no conscience run the show, you get a world like we see today. You take control of that problem and you put people of conscience in charge - we can't eliminate suffering completely but in comparison it'd be like the Garden of Eden.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Correct. Mother Earth will be just fine, regardless of our existence.


Nope this big blue ball is gonna be destroyed eventually just like everything else.
So what's the difference whether it's destroyed with humans on it or not?
The majority of humans treat each other much better than the majority of animals treat each other.

And for the record I don't believe our species is even native to this planet.


----------



## JGrimez

w01fg4ng said:


> How do you stay spiritually healthy?


You be nice to people. Don't get involved with dark practices. Don't be promiscuous. Meditate and seek knowledge. Eat healthy food. Try to lessen the amount that you contribute to suffering. Serve others. Go to church (just kidding you don't need religion).


----------



## Hylight

_ptsd_


----------



## w01fg4ng

JGrimez said:


> You be nice to people. Don't get involved with dark practices. Don't be promiscuous. Meditate and seek knowledge. Eat healthy food. Try to lessen the amount that you contribute to suffering. Serve others. Go to church (just kidding you don't need religion).


----------



## Blowmonkey

JGrimez said:


> Politics now - mwuhahahahaha


----------



## schizopath

JGrimez said:


> To be honest it's faux-environmentalist virtue-signalling.
> Look at meeeeeee I care so much about animalssssssss!!!!!
> It's like it's cool to hate on humans these days. But the modern day environmentalist movement isn't pro-environment, it's *anti-human.*
> _Environmentalism _is being pushed by groups keen on depopulation and that's a power play they don't give a fuck about trees. They'll destroy forests and pollute oceans for profit while they simultaneously convince people that they care about the Earth and we should all stop eating essential animal products and traveling in planes.
> 
> Humans can live here without destroying the Earth. There's enough space and enough resources to go around for 10 billion+ All that shit you've heard is lies. We have a psychopath problem. You let psychopaths with no conscience run the show, you get a world like we see today. You take control of that problem and you put people of conscience in charge - we can't eliminate suffering completely but in comparison it'd be like the Garden of Eden.


I dont hate humans. Im indifferent about them but not about overpopulation. Dont talk about some populist groups as I dont give a shit about them other than that I would end them, obviously.

I agree. They only care about money, which is exactly our problem nowadays. I dont want to kill humans but I would sterilize people.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I dont hate humans. Im indifferent about them but not about overpopulation. Dont talk about some populist groups as I dont give a shit about them other than that I would end them, obviously.
> 
> I agree. They only care about money, which is exactly our problem nowadays. I dont want to kill humans but I would sterilize people.


I would sterilize soulless pieces of shit


----------



## JGrimez

schizopath said:


> I dont hate humans. Im indifferent about them but not about overpopulation. Dont talk about some populist groups as I dont give a shit about them other than that I would end them, obviously.
> 
> I agree. They only care about money, which is exactly our problem nowadays. I dont want to kill humans but I would sterilize people.



Round up all the psychopaths in power and let CH do his thing with them.

If you want to sterilize people then jump on the Bill Gates train and push for mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Who hurt you @Hylight? What is his name? I want it? Where does he live? What is his address?
> 
> I’ll fuck a motherfucker up that messes with @Hylight.


oh i just slammed the door 
into the side of da house 
wit my fooot.

You funny *♡*


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> I would sterilize soulless pieces of shit


Thats a good start. People who hurt other people, children or animals. A good fucking start.


JGrimez said:


> Round up all the psychopaths in power and let CH do his thing with them.
> 
> If you want to sterilize people then jump on the Bill Gates train and push for mandatory vaccinations.


This, I agree, I like a lot.

I would end all major organizations and companies etc. Destroy China, etc.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> Thats a good start. People who hurt other people, children or animals. A good fucking start.


I would start in the grocery store with POS trash moms who scream obscenities at their toddlers for being toddlers


----------



## schizopath

I would be like JFK if I had power. I would raise USA taxes, force companies to pay the tax and not get their way with it. Bring unions back and force some fucking sense to those "religious" workers who have been brainwashed.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> *Bonus trick of the day
> 
> Start coughing really loudly, if you want people to stay away from you at the grocery store etc.


Or spray liquid ass


----------



## w01fg4ng

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					vocaroo.com


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> Destroy China, etc.


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Piss off ant.


Did you know that there are ants that will piss on you if you disturb their nest?


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You are thinking inside of the bun, when you should be thinking ‘Outside of the bun’.


I have about 25 more points including destroying big companies and changing what they teach in school, raising minimal salary since tax is higher. Destroying companies creating more little companies meaning destroying the monopoly that USA has. etc.


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> I have about 25 more points including destroying big companies and changing what they teach in school, raising minimal salary since tax is higher. Destroying companies creating more little companies meaning destroying the monopoly that USA has. etc


ok settle down elliot


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> ok settle down elliot


My best friend told me Im like Elliot. Hes seen alot of my personality changes. Fuck DID.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Again, what are you folks doing this week?
> 
> *This is a loaded question


one or more dudes

iirc

probably just one... if I'm lucky... because I LURVE him and my heart is SICCCCK for DICCCCk


----------



## Blowmonkey

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I like what people can create


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You sound like a socialist. I really don’t care about people. In fact, I fucking h8 people.
> 
> *caveat* I like what people can create.


Im semi socialist. Even if I dont like people I understand most people aint like me. Socialism is the way to go tbh. Thats way Scandinavia is pretty great, even if it sucks.

With creating comes destroying. What you need to do is to destroy banking system etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> If you want to sterilize people then jump on the Bill Gates train and push for mandatory vaccinations.


Are you sterile from a vaccine, wtf?


----------



## Blowmonkey

schizopath said:


> My best friend told me Im like Elliot. Hes seen alot of my personality changes. Fuck DID.


Elliot  schizopath on adderall


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I disagree completely. I’m ride or die out on the farm.


Theres a reason why capitalism creates unhappy people and a lot of deaths. And the opposite for socialism. If you want to be unhappy, believe in the capitalism. I dont want straight up socialism. I want capitalist socialism like we have in here. And by the way we are the happiest country in the world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You luckkkkkky


tyvm

had some fun, some more fun.  

am tired and bored

would be video gaming but catching up to the depths of THEE OLD ABYSSE seemed more fun


----------



## BK38

Hmmmmmm, to dose Phenibut and get a couple bottles of white wine or allow my tolerance another day... It's so warm out and it will be light for ages. It's mighty tempting. Also, it will take 3 hours for the Phenibut to kick in, which will make it 9pm when it does...... Has been a week 100% sober too..............................................................................................................................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

congrats on your week bro


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> It really is. I’m pissing off my family being here.


if i was w/ my family they would HAHAhhAaAAHhAAate me.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> if i was w/ my family they would HAHAhhAaAAHhAAate me.


What you need to do is to get yourself adopted to a bad dad, my nigga.


----------



## schizopath

@The Wizard of the Creek I know religious people are basically brainwashed to believe in the capitalism and hard work. But unions are the way to go. Sad that pure capitalist trash people dont want any unions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> What you need to do is to get yourself adopted to a bad dad, my nigga.


I've found a bad dad I want to put a ring on it too sigh he doesn't want me in that way yet... he needs to grow up.  Little boy inside but I need a MAN.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> @The Wizard of the Creek I know religious people are basically brainwashed to believe in the capitalism and hard work. But unions are the way to go. Sad that pure capitalist trash people dont want any unions.


WORKERS DESERVE BASIC RIGHTS AND DIGNITY.  Thank you for supporting unions.  

Gotta support people supporting themselves with a fair boss/employee balance.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've found a bad dad I want to put a ring on it too sigh he doesn't want me in that way yet... he needs to grow up.  Little boy inside but I need a MAN.


I want a 40 year old milf


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Power to the people! In the meantime, I’ll be up on my roof with a shotgun and a bottle of Jack.
> 
> BERNIE


Im not an anarchist, I just feel like one


----------



## BK38

FUGGIT. 1200mg Phenibut down the hatch and it's time to get some vino. After careful negotiations with myself, I will clean my pig sty of a room before the Phenibut kicks and in return I get to abuse my Gaba receptors a bit. It's called COMPROMISE.


----------



## schizopath

Blowmonkey said:


> Elliot  schizopath on adderall


Elliot believes hes free while in prison. Schizopath believes hes in matrix while hes in hell.


----------



## w01fg4ng

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Your voice is intoxicating (I mean that)! You should be the captain of the BL Lounge podcast!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK38 said:


> FUGGIT. 1200mg Phenibut down the hatch and it's time to get some vino. After careful negotiations with myself, I will clean my pig sty of a room before the Phenibut kicks and in return I get to abuse my Gaba receptors a bit. It's called COMPROMISE.




Stop yelling at me.

I just took kratom then put my laundry in the washer.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Schizopath believes hes in matrix


The thing with this is that it doesnt change anything. As weird as that is.


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


>


Morning to you. Hows life?


----------



## w01fg4ng

schizopath said:


> Morning to you. Hows life?


I had to cancel my trip to Brazil.  Actually the cancellation happened when the travel restrictions started but I'm just now dealing with it emotionally.  Pretty good otherwise.  You?


----------



## schizopath

w01fg4ng said:


> I had to cancel my trip to Brazil.  Actually the cancellation happened when the travel restrictions started but I'm just now dealing with it emotionally.  Pretty good otherwise.  You?


Shame. That trip would have been fantastic, I think, but laters I guess.

Really good. Loaded with drugs and seen my friends. Trying to get more dope ofc..


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm a good friend, but i just don't often stay in touch with people. Even my family at times. It's like out of sight out of mind.

I do keep in touch with a couple though on my end. And when people hit me up i always reply.

You all are nifty though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

LIAR.


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> I'm a good friend, but i just don't often stay in touch with people. Even my family at times. It's like out of sight out of mind.
> 
> I do keep in touch with a couple though on my end. And when people hit me up i always reply.
> 
> You all are nifty though.


Im the same. Most of my friends are the same. Youre not alone and I think of you as an friend.


----------



## BK38

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just don’t be like me and take over 25 grams. I was lucky and only had the cops wake me up from my porch.
> 
> *Solid harm reduction to not be like the Wizard.



I never take over 1500mg. I get more side-effects and less good effects after that. If I don't feel shit, time for a T break like I just did this past week.


----------



## schizopath

Why Finland is the happiest country in the world? Cause we dont believe in some fucking miracles. Life could always be worse, remember that.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Just took 1mg of xanax and 400 mg of that fake shit fentanyl laced shit piss tramadol and I need it to kick in ASAP bc life is a freaking mess and I just can't deal with this shit today uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

You would think the tramadol is way better and more potent when laced with fent but NOOOOO not these ones they only last for like 2 hours the only upside is I dont puke my guts out but I would much rather do that and actually get a GOOD LONG LASTING FKN BUZZ ahhhhhhHHHHHHH


----------



## schizopath

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Just took 1mg of xanax and 400 mg och that fake shit fentanyl laced shit piss tramadol and I need it to kick in ASAP bc life is a freaking mess and I just can't deal with this shit today uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> You would think the tramadol is way better and more potent when laced with fent but NOOOOO not these ones they only last for like 2 hours the only upside is I dont puke my guts out but I would much rather do that and actually get a GOOD LONG LASTING FKN BUZZ ahhhhhhHHHHHHH


We have those same tramadols. Propably some benzo research chemicals.


----------



## BK38

on.my.way🌿 said:


> Just took 1mg of xanax and 400 mg och that fake shit fentanyl laced shit piss tramadol and I need it to kick in ASAP bc life is a freaking mess and I just can't deal with this shit today uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> You would think the tramadol is way better and more potent when laced with fent but NOOOOO not these ones they only last for like 2 hours the only upside is I dont puke my guts out but I would much rather do that and actually get a GOOD LONG LASTING FKN BUZZ ahhhhhhHHHHHHH



Fent is a very short lasting opiate. It is pretty much just good for a short-lived rush and that's about it. It has no legs. I'm a big fan of Tramadol too. The SNRI properties are great, but also w/ds are a bitch with the one-two punch of basically withdrawing from an anti-depressant and opiate. I'm kinda curious about Desmethyltramadol, which is supposed to have more of a classical opiate feel and is a metabolite of tramadol anyways (I always get the opiate kick later, so I assume I metabolize it well - ymmv).


----------



## schizopath

Can we all agree that @Hylight is the best person on this forum?


----------



## schizopath

But you are, darling


----------



## Hylight

☺ _it was funn nny _


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> ☺ _it was funn nny _


Love is stronger than hate


----------



## on.my.way🌿

schizopath said:


> We have those same tramadols. Propably some benzo research chemicals.




The light/bright orange/red coloured plain non scored tablets?
I higly doubt there is anything benzo-like in these bc they give me anxiety like everytime, during the high


----------



## schizopath

on.my.way🌿 said:


> The light/bright orange/red coloured plain non scored tablets?
> I higly doubt there is anything benzo-like in these bc they give me anxiety like everytime, during the high


Can you post me a pic? I used to live next to the border and got many tramadols from Sweden.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

I love my schizophrenic sluts. Literally no offence. Love you


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^ *why's there always a head or something in there


----------



## schizopath

I just wanna suck titties and make milfs have orgasms


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## mal3volent

Blowmonkey said:


>


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*               ┐(￣ー￣)┌ 
WARNING YAAAY~~~ 
   ~( @.@)~ 
{-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-/-}*


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I truly do not like you Mom, and I never really have.
> 
> That’s exactly what I wrote on my mom’s Mother’s card.


Lmfaoooo are you fucking joking


----------



## schizopath

Buprenorphine is the right medicine for treating life


----------



## schizopath

I dont iV


----------



## BK38

So... I didn't clean my room... I did make a bangin electronic mix though so... winning? In a Charlie Sheen sense?


----------



## schizopath

The owner of my apartment is coming on wednesday. Im gonna clean this shit tomorrow. Last time he said that he could kick me in 7 days but naa its 1 month at least.

Im gonna keep my fucking ground with that senile bastard.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> The owner of my apartment is coming on wednesday. Im gonna clean this shit tomorrow. Last time he said that he could kick me in 7 days but naa its 1 month at least.
> 
> Im gonna keep my fucking ground with that senile bastard.


is it for inspection, I use to hate inspection day


----------



## schizopath

He has been here fucking 2 times in 5 weeks. Never seen such a fucking senile retard. I wanna beat him.

I wont beat him physically but I will fucking own him mentally with facts. Should be funny to see him get mad, haha.


----------



## schizopath

Im sure I will get many many drug orders tomorrow. No one except me is selling anything it seems. Im sure.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> really awwe that's sweet.
> i don't even know if i would bother wasting my time spitting on mine's grave at this point.
> 
> i am soo damaged from that gory cunt that look what it has gotten me to at this point.
> 
> see, how nice do i look now.
> 
> the cunt has been twisting me since i can remember. i know she's a fuckin retart but fuuuck, NOTTT in a good way.
> 
> i don't think i even want to imagine how couldn't live without my father  because it the saddest part of life.
> 
> . . . . but i fuckin hate HATE HHHHHATEE
> nasty sour conniving twisted evil hhhhatefull
> 
> NASYY FOUL WITCH SMELLLLY CUNNNNTZZZZZZZZSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> fukinnnn evil witchhhhhhhhEEEEEEEEES
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY



and yet you're a beacon of constant positive vibes on this forum... @Hylight , there are few people I'd sail the med with, you qualify. Where are you in the world btw? I'm curious.


----------



## Hylight

southwestern U.S. 
places unknown in the fuckin
mountains somewhere .

AWE THANKS FOR LISTENING.
You are a very tuned in exceptional being
BEAUTIFUL awesome aura's and WOW.

thanks k
hy ☺

edit: sorry YOU had to hear that


----------



## Hylight




----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


> I'm so damage fucked



Join the club. One soul knows another. I'm in France atm, but been around the world. We can be damaged together


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> We can be damaged together


----------



## Hylight

_I just started coming out of my shell too, and now I want to go back ! _


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> _I just started coming out of my shell too, and now I want to go back ! _


Sorry, it was just an reaction. Im not feeling anything at all currently. Cool. Sorry.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


>



no


----------



## schizopath

You dont understand the depths of my love


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> *and foul stinky witch cuntsss are ANNOYING
> lololololololololol fuck they are .
> only want dicks to flatter and abuse lolololol
> hate da world kinda stuffffff *


I talk that shit cause I want to be seen as a tough. You really think Im like that? Ask my friends who have never left my side.


----------



## schizopath

I have always been the light in the dark. I will always be the light in the dark to people who need it.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> don't ever have kids . ever ! they will be abused from the first breath they breath !
> 
> i told my brother man, i'm so glad he listened.
> 
> LIFE BLOWSSSSSSSSSSSZZZZ*Z*
> 
> lololooololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> lololooololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> lololooololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> lololooololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> lololooololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollolololololololololololololololololololololololololLOL


Im sorry but you are wrong. I did abuse person two years ago and it was on my mind over a year before I understood the mistake and wrongdoing. Dont ever talk that shit to me again.


----------



## schizopath

Ive been only hope too many times. It sucks but its the right thing to do. Do you understand?


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^^^~~^^ *   I'm *ALWAYS  *wrong *DUUUUUUUUUUUUH DER *

this is exactly what happens 

Witnesses an *ALL *

exactly what was being *SAID *
thank you Again !


----------



## schizopath

Now you get it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@Hylight 

@schizopath 

How can we work this out my friends?


----------



## Hylight

LADY LADY LADY ! 
LADY in the house ! 

@Lady Alkaline I have to write you a poem someday ❣❣❣❣❣


----------



## schizopath

She insulted my love. She needs to apologize. Simple.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Yall sit down and have a milkshake


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> LADY LADY LADY !
> LADY in the house !
> 
> @Lady Alkaline I have to write you a poem someday ❣❣❣❣❣


That would be beautifully wonderful


----------



## Hylight

IM SORRY 

O GAWD DID WE MAKE LOVE ? !


----------



## schizopath

I ll take inspiration in any form it comes. Im not too picky expect in love.


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> IM SORRY
> 
> O GAWD DID WE MAKE LOVE ? !


Maybe in my dreams?


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> HOLD UP.
> 
> The staff sells drugs?
> 
> WELL DO I HAVE A FUCKING ORDER FOR YALL


If that fails my pm is open


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> If that fails my pm is open


I'll be messaging you in June >.>.>.>



Hypothetically


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> Yall sit down and have a milkshake



WHOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO YAY YAAAA ! 

that's so kewl !


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Too much covid 19


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> IM SORRY
> 
> O GAWD DID WE MAKE LOVE ? !


Sorry, you can do whatever you want of course. I just got caught in some psychopathic shit.


----------



## Mysterier

10/10 would finger telephone.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Too much covid 19


Make love (to me) not war


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Make love (to me) not war


Make art not war


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

love 2 eat bacon.
hate 2 cook bacon.
y is life so complicated?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Humor comes in all shapes


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


love *♡ *you G ATD *!! *


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> scissoring



Magnolia repose. Butthole bare to heaven.


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^^^ dickering *


----------



## Hylight

ihtgtwt aimj 

i have to go to work today 
as in my


----------



## schizopath

Im thinking of doing more bupre and chasing the nod tonight. Already 6g gabapentin down. LETS FUCKING GO!


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A nice big dick


If I could have ANYONE in the world to be our neighbors, it would be you and your wife 100%


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hey everyone *REACT TO THIS*


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> If I could have ANYONE in the world to be our neighbors, it would be you and your wife 100%


Id love to do coke with Wizard. Widsard + Wizard = win!


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Id love to do coke with Wizard. Widsard + Wizard = win!


but would the wizard do coke with us

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


> but would the wizard do coke with us
> 
> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


Hes better off not doing Finnish coke atleast, lol.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hey everyone *REACT TO THIS*


Yall some bitches 

Iirc imho wwjd WCW


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> We like are privacy, but we are fun as fuck. Even the scary people on my block are scared of me (on purpose). If you’re brave enough to meet a wizard with profound Tourette’s and his equally terrifying witch, yeah, you’d be in good company.
> 
> —Wizard


I think you're both lovely


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

schizopath said:


> Hes better off not doing Finnish coke atleast, lol.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Hey everyone *REACT TO THIS*


If that was an insult Im gonna say this. I am completely fine with myself. However you should watch in the mirror.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> I think you're both lovely


I've been saving that one for a bit because I was worried I would insult you


----------



## Hylight

ghostandthedarknes said:


>




gadamnit i knew it


----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

After this bullshit, insult just makes me mildly angry.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> After this bullshit, insult just makes me mildly angry.


I'm so confused


----------



## schizopath

Nothing serious. I just started looping on a thought.


----------



## schizopath

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> When something is funny it’s always funny that’s how you craft a joke. People with TS or otherwise should know that too.


Have you seen people with aspergers? Quite the thinkers if you ask me. How do I know`? Cause Im fucking aspegers too.


----------



## schizopath

When you mix aspergers with psychopathy you get a living paradox.


----------



## schizopath

"YOU HAVE GENIUS LEVEL IQ" Congratulationz. What are you gonna do?

Drugs.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> "YOU HAVE GENIUS LEVEL IQ" Congratulationz. What are you gonna do?
> 
> Drugs.



word.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## schizopath

The reaction score conspiracy? Ive heard of that


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

ghostandthedarknes said:


>



I can't stop.

I love this.


----------



## schizopath

Your mom is in good care, trust me. But where the fuck is Jose? Propably got his dick wet.


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Nope I draw the line with cocaine


i'm auitting


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Your mom is in good care, trust me. But where the fuck is Jose? Propably got his dick wet.


also too, gulp. 
you talk like a 
a dirty old MAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Hylight

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> A staff/crew member here said that they don’t trust members that have a higher reaction to post score. That’s good advice


damaged . okkay.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*pls halp, tired, covfefe earlier this morning and don't want more.  don't want alcohol.  don't seem to want food.  

halp

need energy jolt*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol
> 
> I'll take her homo-cock-blocking counterpart off her hands so u have an easier time getting in those pants
> 
> U will be like "dang that saved a good 2 hours of trying to ditch the 3rd wheel"



For sure. But you guys can watch while you pound the shit out of her gay friend. While I make her forget her name.


----------



## BK38

Time for a sammich n bed. @Captain.Heroin , you better fucking grade, @LadyAlkaline , nice tits. Wizard, I'm mildly uncomfortable about how much you know about me, but there's love there. @schizopath work on your self acceptance, you're a good dude - no judgement. FUCK YOU ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL BASTARDS.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Time for a sammich n bed. @Captain.Heroin , you better fucking grade, @LadyAlkaline , nice tits. Wizard, I'm mildly uncomfortable about how much you know about me, but there's love there. @schizopath work on your self acceptance, you're a good dude - no judgement. FUCK YOU ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL BASTARDS.


I know I need one

I will grade it

halp doggos HALP

I need buttsecksrevival


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> covfefe



you didn't even like my hamburders meme


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> you didn't even like my hamburders meme


...I didn't?  Link?

I'm pretty brain dead, sapped of energy and fried beyond belief.  

And also sober and it hurts and my body aches and I hate myself and only one thing will help AND IT INVOLVES BUTTSECKS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i have seen some very amusing MAL posts recently and they have brightened my days beyond belief 

normally i am all like "My day sucks" or "I can't believe I ____" but mal is there and he is like my own PERSONAL SPAGHETTI MONSTER

I believe in him and he touched me w/ his noodly appendage 10/10 would get touched again


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so fat

i am going on a new diet no beer that's for whomever I'm fucking gotta get them pants off one way or another

and um

gonna cut down on desserts and this will crush my little soul


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Best plan I’ve heard all night!


lol i know right

sucks because all I want is to eat food right now

but i'm like.. I don't NEED to and need to lose weight  I fucking hate how much weight i put on

it isn't much and i'm being told i look very sexy but i'm like IT CAN BE BETTERrrrr

body dysmorphia out my ass and shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Just start binging and purging. This in fact is, Victoria’s Secret.
> 
> Your welcome


I don't like puking, it's just so ugh ewww grosss


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


that's hot

if i saw that and then felt hands on my body and it felt good i would roll w/ it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> That’s not the spirit that beat the British.
> 
> Start puking!
> 
> I have to stop.
> 
> I’m starting to sound the same as the producers of Project Runway


I got to cuddle last night, it was very fun and exciting and it was like yes let me SPOON u


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## BK38

WHY AM I STILL AWAKE? P.S. IZ CONFIRMED @Captain.Heroin I suck at CS gO


----------



## BK38

ANGER BEEZ inside my head. I cut my finger making a tuna fish sandwich and now I can't sleep. Channeling Shady. Much energy, must sleep,


----------



## Mysterier

I got it.

Feed the blood to the tuna fish to bring it back to life so the bees have something to eat, and then ask the bees to sting you to sleep.

Or, wait, ask the bees to go to sleep, then wrap your hand up in the tuna fish sandwich to stop the bleeding, and then eat the sandwich. Then you can go to sleep.


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> You way over thought that. Worshiping the devil is simple. No need to over complicate it. Rookie, Noobie



I never was very good at Mahjong.


----------



## DopeM

I hate showing up to exchanges and walk in to domestic arguments.  UltraCringe.


----------



## Mysterier

That's fucked up. Next time ask them for an international argument.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> WHY AM I STILL AWAKE? P.S. IZ CONFIRMED @Captain.Heroin I suck at CS gO


it takes a while to get good at it

i will teach you the ropes

i am so so so tired though omg

how am i still awake

CAN I HAS UR ENERGIES


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> it takes a while to get good at it
> 
> i will teach you the ropes
> 
> i am so so so tired though omg
> 
> how am i still awake
> 
> CAN I HAS UR ENERGIES



No but.... K, but





gonna watch American Beauty. ;0


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i hope i get to sleep tonight, and really good sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

@The Wizard of the Creek 

<-- i am gonna be busy doing plebe chores but it feels good to stay active... 

I really need some energy that I don't have  x100


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tyvm i have been doing a good job not drinking

am going to eat a healthy meal

and probably cry into my pillow at night if i can't get laid

but I will be OK


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck 

I am so fucked

I inadvertently stumbled across a huge group of meth users who aren't too far from me.

Satan is tempting me.

No.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck
> 
> I am so fucked
> 
> I inadvertently stumbled across a huge group of meth users who aren't too far from me.
> 
> Satan is tempting me.
> 
> No.


I just remember that most people are unstable and/or murderers and I feel better.

My antisocial tendencies have always overridden my cravings


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Fuck
> 
> I am so fucked
> 
> I inadvertently stumbled across a huge group of meth users who aren't too far from me.
> 
> Satan is tempting me.
> 
> No.


It will be OK dont give into the temptation.  I am currently waiting on food and am thankful i am battling THE OBESITY instead of a habit. 

I AM PROUD OF YOU.

#sobersluts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i am giving up on a no beer diet

that is ultimate sad dad behavior

bad dads drink

imhe


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JGrimez

Captain.Heroin said:


> Are you sterile from a vaccine, wtf?


Some people in Africa are after being tested on.



The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Piss off ant.


I was just gonna address the person tagging me and then leave but I might hang around just to spite you coz I'm like dat.


----------



## JGrimez

Hang on you're the one who tagged me.
You brought this upon yourself. 
Do you have a crush on me?
It's like you're married to LIES but you've got a secret hard-on for the TRUTH that you wanna consort with on the side.
It's all good bro I've dealt with your type before


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JGrimez said:


> Do you have a crush on me?


...nah, we're just two bros trying to work past our urges...


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I woke up hard as shit.  Love interest did not hit me up last night.  Has told me I could hit him in the mornings.  I chose not to.  I want a few hours tonight to have fun.



I heard about this Don't Tread On Me gym owner yesterday and thought of you ch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YOU WERE RIGHT TO THINK ABOUT ME 

P sure I will fool around w/ bro on the left

his face mask leaves something to be desired but I'm sure whatever's underneath it I can work with it...

@mal3volent

I seriously do think people not social distancing are fucking retarded, I really do BUT I WANT TO HOOK UP IN A LOCKER ROOM SOMEWHERE... *save me magabros*

I bet you he's just pent up and needs to release a few loads ... can't do that w/o working out.  He's just trying to get pussy.  I THOUGHT THIS WAS AMERICA. 

the cure is worse than the memes

GIVE ME GUNS, A GYM, A LOCKER ROOM TO HOOK UP IN AND LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!


----------



## w01fg4ng

Derperstire sauce could have written this?

https://www.stayathomemum.com.au/fun-stuff/weird-things-people-have-stuck-up-their-butt/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gym bro and baking booty so white it's painful on the eyes

this lockdown starving us of the melanin iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> gym bro and baking booty so white it's painful on the eyes
> 
> this lockdown starving us of the melanin iirc


qft


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> qft


@MemphisX3 protocols call for at least 20 minutes of outdoor melanin absorption per day; 60 mins if you are painfully white


----------



## Captain.Heroin

[TAKES HIM BACK TO HIS APARTMENT]

"so is this ur girlfriend"
"yea she hasn't been over since the lockdown began..."
"she's hot, she's got nice tits... you like to suck on them tits, huh?" [STARES AT HIS MOUTH KNOWING WHAT THOSE LIPS LIKE TO DO]

*lol*

I am going to shower thinking about painfuly white MAGA bro

and how I'm SETTLING... sigh... but at least the ass is good.  

I could be fucking right now but I didn't want to have to cram sex into less than an hour before he gotta go to work I'd rather get it afterward...

*w01f *you gotta give them a few beers first or DOC before just shoving my BBC inside someone... srsly dog


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> *w01f *you gotta give them a few beers first or DOC before just shoving my BBC inside someone... srsly dog


So you never hear them say, " is it in yet?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> So you never hear them say, " is it in yet?"


LOL

I get

"Is ALL OF IT in yet?"

to which I normally report...
"half of it is..."
"only the head"
"a few more inches to go"

and norm in the last scenario I just give 'em all of it

to which my body builder total bottom fuckbud would say "ok I don't need all of it, wow, this is the first time I'm complaining about too much dick!"


----------



## schizopath

Fuck I remember it now. Yesterday was quite an shitshow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

right now I'm gettin' out of the shower, thinking about hot painfully white MAGA bros defying lockdown orders in locker rooms across america... locker room talk, locker room blow jobs, locker room hand jobs, locker room glances...

absentee ballots covered in covid as I'm watching him strip off sweat-laden blue jeans
american flag printed cotton facemask {made in china}
hanes briefs, not boxers, and an uncut schlong falls out, half-erect from locker room talk...
I am already fully naked and too high on drugs to give a fuck when I turn around and he notices my even longer dick
*the doom pussy is cumming*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

galaxy note 7 which never blew up sticking out of his pants, next to his dick which is about to blow up
ten year old socks with holes so big they are more for catching leg sweat from dripping into the shoe than preventing shoestank
a bottle of odor eaters and ten milligram oxy contins in his locker (i can make you feel less pain than those pills bb just hold still and think pleasant thoughts)
jenna jameson print out in the back of the locker, next to keys, a wallet, a wedding ring (no tan line and not due to painful whiteness; he is divorced *hot*)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"hey bro I bet your girl doesn't know how to deepthroat that anaconda..."

{silence is golden}

"yeah I didn't think so, girls don't know how... they don't have one... they don't get how good it feels..."

I snort some substance out of my locker, to which he looks intrigued.  "I have enough to share, but let's fuck first"

{*hot*}

stroking dicks, sideways glances - everyone still home during lockdown, the PIGS have just left
I stare at the hand-written ticket scribbled out by a middle school dropout barely able to pass a piss test - how pathetic.  He will beat this ticket.  The man cannot keep us down. 
he has a bottle of hydroxychloroquine.  

"I've been taking it every day," he says.  "Do you see me dying of the china virus?"
"No, no I don't..." pause for construction of a lie, "I'm so glad we have leaders who care" {*REPRESSED LAUGHTER, my mouth doesn't move, too anesthetized from whatever drug I am doing*}
his arms are huge.  no steroids or needles in his locker.  could this bro be all natural?  

He stinks.  So do I, but this is some bestial from the swamp smell as if his fuck pad must reek more than any college dormitory or communal bathroom known to man.  There's something about this repulsion attraction feel, masculine bros turning to animals.  Barbie doll girls: perverse and innocence at the same time.  Being fucked by a flower, or forcefully held down and penetrated by the wolf.  There is something erotic about these extremes.  

I have a print out of Brittany Murphy in my locker.  He notices and approves.  

"Yeah she's hot... would have banged." I say sadly.  "Getting much during lockdown?  I'm sure the ladies are looking."

Looking.  But keeping their distance. 

How I know all too well.  *CPT* *is here now*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"Yeah well you can't blame them. The LAMEstream media LIES to the women and we can't blame them.  They put those girly boys on the television to tell the news, those androgynous freaks.  Mascara.  Lipstick.  Eye shadow.  Tweezed eyebrows.  Designer haircuts.  That's not what a real man looks like."

I let out a belch and crack a beer.  

"You're not supposed to be drinking in here."

"I know that, but where's the fun in playing by the rules?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*the lights are clicked off, the lock slides shut*
the last guy left the locker room and it is around closing hours; at least, the shorter hours thanks to the deep state RUINING small business practices, how I yearn for his pockets to swell deeper with more money so I can suggest sexier and more exotic locations in the earth other than this dank locker room for us to rendezvous to....
"We're good for a while?" I ask.  I don't like being interrupted; it reminds me of my parents walking in on me while I was masturbating one too many times too many years ago.  So much repressed trauma.  
"I have no one to go home to," he begins.  He's been alone.  Totally alone this whole time.  I can hear the anger and aggression in his voice when he says this; it replaces the sadness.  It is an uncomfortable sensation and I want to help him feel better.  It seems he is willing.  
He puts on SLAYER's GOD HATES US ALL.  
It is the DEEP STATE SOUTH and most people here are Jesus freaks.  I know not to make comments impressed by his taste in metal.  I let it slip that I was going to go to a metal show before the lockdown caused all the show cancellations.  
This doesn't get him to stop thinking about his deep loneliness imposed by the DEEP STATE.  
"I only get out once a day and haven't had anyone over for weeks," I neglect to tell him I'm fresh off the BAT FLU and have been self-quarantining so he doesn't get THE LUNG PLAGUE.  The BAT FLU.  We're fighting the WAR ON CHINA and my cock is a missile headed for Beijing, except it's making a few pit stops along the way.  Cocks in the China Flu.  Vaginas faking orgasm; poorly censored Japanese porn enters my mind.  In Korea they are homophobic but will eat dogs.  I'd rather eat a cock.  Save the world, suck a dick.  
"How many sets do you do?  Do you mind if I...?" looking at his arms.  It is very dark but he can see where my eyes are looking.  He presents his arm proudly because this is instinctual and he cannot stop himself and neither can I...
I reach out and grab it.  I laugh, "whoa!" and before you know it I am pinned... softly, against the cold metal locker.  
The feeling of these air vent slots pressed against my skin reminds me of my childhood, nodding out on opiates in public schools, face leaning into this cold metal... gasping for air without anyone noticing...
His lips are sweeter than the stank of his body, as if he's been eating granola bars and figs. 
There's no more need for words, he will want to picture a cunt and tits in his mind now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if @BK38 asks me nicely i will move this to WORDS






or I can keep it here and twerk to some techno instead what ya'll think


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I reached over to pound the rest of my beer.  I'm going to want to be a little more buzzed if I am going to hook up with him.  I unbutton his pants.  He's not hard yet.  This is hot.  He's not repressed.  He's not into me.  This is going to be a challenge and somehow I know it's going to happen.  I'm already rock hard.  His facial hair pressing into me, his aggressive tongue, the odor emanating from him that should otherwise encourage nausea, his callous, dried, worked out hands on my body.  He's beyond hairy and while I have some body hair this is wonderful.  I don't have to use words, I know it's been a while.  As soon as my hand is working his dick up and down it's starting to get hard and he's making this sound like he's closer to orgasm than a full erection at this point.  I slow down.  I lightly slap his shoulders, his pecs, his abs.  I grunt in approval and this helps him get harder - he doesn't find this erotic but the body sensations are being interpreted as PLEASURE and it's dark enough where his mind is thinking more about some whore than me anyways.  This is hot.  

I do not need to be the object of desire in your mind.

I'll never know what your mind is doing anyways, what the fuck do I care?  Do you want to know what my mind is thinking about when I cum?  I've never been asked before, at least that I can remember.  Often it is the partner I am with.  Sometimes it is not.  Whatever gets your rocks off.

He's visibly wanting hands on his dick now.  I'm playing with his balls, his taint.  He doesn't want me to go lower I am sure; would I?  No.  Gotta shower the COVID out of his crack first.  It's probably got sweat from head to toe circulating all up in his ass crack, a stench so foul I won't begin to describe or readers will gag.  I go back to jerking it while playing with his balls:  this is it.  It's all he can take for ROUND ONE.  He shoots thick rope like strings of cum onto his hairy chest, contorting and groaning and growling like a wild beast; fists clenched, occasionally headed toward his dick as if his body doesn't realize it's not his hands causing his orgasm...


----------



## DopeM

Someone get Cappy a benzo.  Stat!


----------



## on.my.way🌿

I walked for 1,5 hours today and I never want to walk anywhere  ever again lol im so sore fml


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gotta shower the COVID out of his crack first.


This seems like a valid excuse that could come in handy in a lot of scenarios imo.  

If you need a tech on how to clean up your cocaine, for example, WWYD?  Or if someone on your team just scored the winning goal and you'd like to congratulate him by spanking his ass, WWYD?


----------



## schizopath

I guess I went full retard yesterday on the gabapentin. I also got sleep just at 8am.

NEVER GO FULL RETARD!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DopeM said:


> Someone get Cappy a benzo.  Stat!


NEVER

I WILL NOT COMPLY WITH THE LOCKDOWN BENZOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin

on.my.way🌿 said:


> I walked for 1,5 hours today and I never want to walk anywhere  ever again lol im so sore fml


I like to go about 8, 10 hours and then I'm done for a while lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OK I'M SORRY BK
i will judge your answers

let me just get baked first, I need to get my erection to go down it's really hard and feels really good

i am gonna nut so quick when he comes back I NEED HIMmmmm [BUTTCRAVING]


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> I reached over to pound the rest of my beer.  I'm going to want to be a little more buzzed if I am going to hook up with him.  I unbutton his pants.  He's not hard yet.  This is hot.  He's not repressed.  He's not into me.  This is going to be a challenge and somehow I know it's going to happen.  I'm already rock hard.  His facial hair pressing into me, his aggressive tongue, the odor emanating from him that should otherwise encourage nausea, his callous, dried, worked out hands on my body.  He's beyond hairy and while I have some body hair this is wonderful.  I don't have to use words, I know it's been a while.  As soon as my hand is working his dick up and down it's starting to get hard and he's making this sound like he's closer to orgasm than a full erection at this point.  I slow down.  I lightly slap his shoulders, his pecs, his abs.  I grunt in approval and this helps him get harder - he doesn't find this erotic but the body sensations are being interpreted as PLEASURE and it's dark enough where his mind is thinking more about some whore than me anyways.  This is hot.
> 
> I do not need to be the object of desire in your mind.
> 
> I'll never know what your mind is doing anyways, what the fuck do I care?  Do you want to know what my mind is thinking about when I cum?  I've never been asked before, at least that I can remember.  Often it is the partner I am with.  Sometimes it is not.  Whatever gets your rocks off.
> 
> He's visibly wanting hands on his dick now.  I'm playing with his balls, his taint.  He doesn't want me to go lower I am sure; would I?  No.  Gotta shower the COVID out of his crack first.  It's probably got sweat from head to toe circulating all up in his ass crack, a stench so foul I won't begin to describe or readers will gag.  I go back to jerking it while playing with his balls:  this is it.  It's all he can take for ROUND ONE.  He shoots thick rope like strings of cum onto his hairy chest, contorting and groaning and growling like a wild beast; fists clenched, occasionally headed toward his dick as if his body doesn't realize it's not his hands causing his orgasm...



You should write smut for repressed, rich, Trump supporting older women who talk about how the gays are causing the downfall of America whilst secretly getting all sexed up on the idea of some man on man action and wishing their husbands would fuck them instead of the call-boys and girls at the country club. I'll admit, it's a very specific niche, but it could be highly lucrative.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> You should write smut for repressed, rich, Trump supporting older women who talk about how the gays are causing the downfall of America whilst secretly getting all sexed up on the idea of some man on man action and wishing their husbands would fuck them instead of the call-boys and girls at the country club. I'll admit, it's a very specific niche, but it could be highly lucrative.


LOL

that is so hot

and I'll get the gay republicans to endorse it so that I can use the MAGA/trump logos on the covers






MARCH AGAINST SHARIA

  

you can find me at the DEPLORA-BALL






yes that was REAL






GAYS FOR TRUMP

We REALLY want you to be straight... BUT WHEN YOU'RE NOT...


----------



## w01fg4ng

I had my first coffee enema the other day.  It was up lifting and really got to the bottom of some shit I've been holding onto.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would never do a coffee enema.  It's already like an enema just drinking it. 

I can't imagine rectal coffee administration. 

That must be like if you're on the heroin and can't shit for a week. 

For real.  I smoked some more weed.  I want to COFFEE but I am all horny for the maga bros.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

$5

@PrincessDiz @BK38


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would totes employee discount your pizza bro you are too hot for full price imhe

at least senior citizen discount that shit

CHA CHING

I need my maga bros I am so horned up after I saw MAL's post

shit

IN BEFORE THE TOTALITARIAN GOVERNMENT TAKES AWAY ALL FORMS OF LOCKER ROOM SEX FROM ME


----------



## Captain.Heroin

mal3volent said:


> I heard about this Don't Tread On Me gym owner yesterday and thought of you ch


IT'S IN SOUTHERN JERSEY

*I could so go there

MAL LET'S GO*


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would never do a coffee enema.  It's already like an enema just drinking it.
> 
> I can't imagine rectal coffee administration.
> 
> That must be like if you're on the heroin and can't shit for a week.
> 
> For real.  I smoked some more weed.  I want to COFFEE but I am all horny for the maga bros.


It's not nearly as strong of a laxative as you might think it is via rectal admin.

Honestly it feels just like a regular enema and drinking a cup of joe, but without actually drinking it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> It's not nearly as strong of a laxative as you might think it is via rectal admin.
> 
> Honestly it feels just like a regular enema and drinking a cup of joe, but without actually drinking it.


oh... weird. 

I guess direct application to the gut works better or whatever.  

I MISS HIM SO MUCHhhh omg.  I'm going to have to wait 12 hours to fuck if I want to without having to seek out more ass.. omg.  I'm gonna die.  how am I gonna do thissss why did I have to wake up SO EARLY

sigh

I guess video games and sheer boredom works for now


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well the power just went out at my house. I'm hearing sirens close by, someone probably hit a nearby telephone pole. Nothing like self isolating with no electricity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Well the power just went out at my house. I'm hearing sirens close by, someone probably hit a nearby telephone pole. Nothing like self isolating with no electricity.


that sucks man

i take it you have bl on your phone?

hopefully they restore it before your stuff in the fridge goes bad


----------



## MsDiz

My startle reflex is up to high doe these past few days! Fuck this! Walking on eggshells and jumping anytime there’s any noise.


----------



## DopeM

w01fg4ng said:


> I had my first coffee enema the other day.  It was up lifting and really got to the bottom of some shit I've been holding onto.


Next time try that and then slam a tampon soaked in white lightning up there.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Next time try that and then slam a tampon soaked in white lightning up there.


depth charge iirc


----------



## w01fg4ng

DopeM said:


> Next time try that and then slam a tampon soaked in white lightning up there.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Brain fog today damn


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Brain fog today damn


alcohol and heroin fix u up iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> alcohol and heroin fix u up iirc


great harm reduction.

tbph I like coffee and marijuana

that's just me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> great harm reduction.
> 
> tbph I like coffee and marijuana
> 
> that's just me


weed by itself is anxiety and self loathing so i need benzo or alcohol and everything is fine. avoiding everything atm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> weed by itself is anxiety and self loathing so i need benzo or alcohol and everything is fine. avoiding everything atm.


anxiety and self loathing? 

that's me WITHOUT the weed. 

congrats on avoiding everything btw that's really awesome man


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> anxiety and self loathing?
> 
> that's me WITHOUT the weed.
> 
> congrats on avoiding everything btw that's really awesome man


thanx but it's only day 3.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> thanx but it's only day 3.


when I was using heroin it was amazing if I could make it that long without relapsing.  

It's still an accomplishment man good job.  The will to start day 1 is really half the battle.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh shit everything is starting to FEELS
thank god *sad dad hit me up *we're probably gonna have a nice afternoon of whatever

just like djt I LOVE MY LATINOS


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## Mysterier

I could spend a half a thousand dollars on some tacos right now.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m about trip. Any suggestions?



Stay offline and enjoy it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m about trip. Any suggestions?


GET YOUR DICK WET!!!

lol sorry that's always my advice but especially then too


----------



## Mysterier

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I’m about trip. Any suggestions?



Wear a nice hat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

speaking of, I'm out doggos

gonna lay outside in the on/off sun and think about boners

haha, boners..

[BONERSSSssssssss]


----------



## JackoftheWood

Well apparently the outage was caused by falling tree limbs. Good news is there's guys on site fixing it, should be back up soon.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> thanx but it's only day 3.


So fucking proud of you handsome


----------



## Xorkoth

I was worried that my health insurance was going to not cover my ER when I took too much GHB and my girlfriend called an ambulance, but they did cover it, so yay, I owe $400 instead of $5000. 

Also found out today that I have psoriatic arthritis, which I already basically knew because I have moderate-to-severe plaque psoriasis, and my uncle has the same form as me and got psoriatic arthritis so bad he is half crippled now, and I'm starting to get the same joint pain.  But finally saw a dermatologist.  They're putting me on Taltz, which is the newest generation of "biologic" drugs, which target and suppress certain aspects of the immune system.  Taltz is pretty new but has very few side effects (vs earlier gen ones that suppressed the entire immune system, this one targets a very specific pathway that seems to affect only psoriasis and lowers your resistance against certain types of yeast infections).  My  uncle has his skin pretty much totally cleared up and no further damage to his joints after being on it 6 months... sadly joint damage, like with rheumatoid arthritis, is permanent.  So I'm nervous about it but I would prefer to not end up like my uncle, he can't turn his neck or torso and hobbles around in pain.

My girlfriend is not into it, she's really sketched out by the biologic medications... so am I, but I mean I'm already in pain every time I bend over and straighten back up... the lower back is often the first joint area to flare up.  I may already have some damage but I'm hoping it's just inflammation and it will clear up.


----------



## Xorkoth

Madness, you were hoping page 1000 would come after you're free of probation and I thought it would but turns out, no fucking way.  This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> Well apparently the outage was caused by falling tree limbs. Good news is there's guys on site fixing it, should be back up soon.


Thats hot.


----------



## Xorkoth

Bunch of blue collar dudes handling wood


----------



## JackoftheWood

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thats hot.


Turns out I'm fucking wrong, now the estimate is 10 pm at the earliest. This is what I get for having the gall to be hopeful.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Xorkoth said:


> Madness, you were hoping page 1000 would come after you're free of probation and I thought it would but turns out, no fucking way.  This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with.



Check the good things thread.

PS - Just got off.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> Check the good things thread.
> 
> PS - Just got off.


So we getting high now?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No i get off probation in june i got off work.

When om high ill be on xhanster or doing mod duties. Ill peep in the lounge now and then and maybe chill ill play it by ear.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

madness00 said:


> No i get off probation in june i got off work.
> 
> When om high ill be on xhanster or doing mod duties. Ill peep in the lounge now and then and maybe chill ill play it by ear.


Don't forget about us little peeps.

Xhamster is my favorite too, except when the main page has some really ugly fat old lady on it and it ruins my lady boner


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah xhamster can get grimey but its got a lot of original content + all the hits.


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> Don't forget about us little peeps.
> 
> Xhamster is my favorite too, except when the main page has some really ugly fat old lady on it and it ruins my lady boner


More of a spankbang guy myself, but xhamster is always good for finding uncommon videos.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> More of a spankbang guy myself, but xhamster is always good for finding uncommon videos.


They have a good selection of lesbian bukkake and dominant male mff atm videos 

Not that I watch those things

Ever


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> They have a good selection of lesbian bukkake and dominant male mff atm videos
> 
> Not that I watch those things
> 
> Ever


I see you are a woman of taste and culture.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> I see you are a woman of taste and culture.


I've eaten at a fine dining establishment where the chef has three Michelin stars and then got fucked behind the dumpster out back.

It's all about balance.


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> I've eaten at a fine dining establishment where the chef has three Michelin stars and then got fucked behind the dumpster out back.
> 
> It's all about balance.


Never tried any public or exhibitionist stuff personally, despite a couple of my exes really being into that.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

So I'm actually watching these everyday tweakers interact with each other and post videos and stuff

And I'm just like meep 

I can see why daddy kept me in the house


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Never tried any public or exhibitionist stuff personally, despite a couple of my exes really being into that.


It isn't something I do often, my ex and I were on vacation and felt pretty spicy


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> It isn't something I do often, my ex and I were on vacation and felt pretty spicy


Everything considered I'm pretty vanilla overall, at least when it comes to actually doing the deed.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

JackoftheWood said:


> Everything considered I'm pretty vanilla overall, at least when it comes to actually doing the deed.


Nothing wrong with that. There are a ton of girls who internally meep at the idea of anything kinky


----------



## Xorkoth

JackoftheWood said:


> Turns out I'm fucking wrong, now the estimate is 10 pm at the earliest. This is what I get for having the gall to be hopeful.



Pretty sure we live in the same town, power outages here happen a lot, always due to tree limbs.  In winter 2009/2010 I lost power for 4 days... they kept saying "2 hours more" the whole time.  It got down to 34 degrees inside, it was fucked.

More recently, water got interrupted and they kept saying 2 hours more for 2 fucking days.


----------



## Shady's Fox

One of my favv


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

BK that was cute come back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ "come back"

<-- hard


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> BK that was cute come back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK tell us some hetero stuff pls i am very bored

TELL ME WHAT U LIKE TO DO TO THE VAGINAAAAA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

if JOSE were here I wouldn't be hot dogs in the face


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> BK tell us some hetero stuff pls i am very bored
> 
> TELL ME WHAT U LIKE TO DO TO THE VAGINAAAAA









I also eat pussy quite well, or so I've been told. They're not all created equal though. Some pussy is a real treat, just all pretty looking and sweet and tasty and you really like to get in there. Other pussy is more of a chore. I dunno dude, I just like pussy. I think I prefer innies, like a neat little package and with it bare or like a little landing strip. Not a big fan of super bushy pussy. Thankfully I've never encountered stanky pussy, that would be a major turn off and gross me out too much to hit I think. I also really like it when girls run their hands through my hair and moan a bunch while I'm eating them out and fingering them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tyvm *SNORESSSssss*

the rest of U have some catching up

*SIGH***hhhh

zzzz


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> tyvm *SNORESSSssss*
> 
> the rest of U have some catching up
> 
> *SIGH***hhhh
> 
> zzzz



Soz, that was low effort posting, I'll tell you about some freaky shit I've gotten up to over the years some other time. Vanilla is okay, but there are lots of flavors out there


----------



## BK38

I like watching druggy documentaries. It's like drug porn, I don't know why I do this to myself when substances are not readily available. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. K, tty guys later, I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Soz, that was low effort posting, I'll tell you about some freaky shit I've gotten up to over the years some other time. Vanilla is okay, but there are lots of flavors out there


ya no prob i am just very bored today 

ughhhhghHGHGHGHGHghhhh

I was having fun w/ a friend but fun/times don't always LINE+UP.  

Sigh.

This guy BETTttTTerrrr hit me up I am IN LURVE. 

BK why does love SUCK so much what can I do to NOT BE IN LOVE ANYMOREeeee


----------



## LadyAlkaline

BK38 said:


> I like watching druggy documentaries. It's like drug porn, I don't know why I do this to myself when substances are not readily available. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. K, tty guys later, I'm going back to bed.


SAME AF


----------



## negrogesic

Even better is drugs and fireworks

I was born on the same day as Hunter S. Thompson which gives some credence to the whole zodiac thing given our similarities...


----------



## Blowmonkey

We'll scatter your ashes by means of cannonball blasts when the time has come.

Just need someone to raise 3 million $.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

_*A  N  X  I  E  T  Y* =_ the sound of birds chirping when it's starting to get light outside and you have not slept yet


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> _*A  N  X  I  E  T  Y* =_ the sound of birds chirping when it's starting to get light outside and you have not slept yet


and you didn't bother to call your wife and it's an hour and a half drive home iirc


----------



## on.my.way🌿

ghostandthedarknes said:


> and you didn't bother to call your wife and it's an hour and a half drive home iirc




soundtrack:


----------



## on.my.way🌿

and birds keep chirping and you know your marriage is falling apart and instead of being at home with your spouse trying to fix it you sit alone barely drunk and anxiety filled from amphetamine that you impulse buyed while doing lines with your dealer while you said you did not have battery on your phone


----------



## on.my.way🌿

(y) (y) (y) (y) (y)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

on.my.way🌿 said:


> and birds keep chirping and you know your marriage is falling apart and instead of being at home with your spouse trying to fix it you sit alone barely drunk and anxiety filled from amphetamine that you impulse buyed while doing lines with your dealer while you said you did not have battery on your phone


when you finally make it home and to bed spouse decides it's time to wash all the bedding in the house and vacuum for 6 hours iirc


----------



## on.my.way🌿

a little melancholic pickmeup: 




bottoms up


----------



## on.my.way🌿

_and now for the depressed drinkers in the crowd: (aka me)_













Happy to be your dj this miserable morning


----------



## Blowmonkey

I forgot about drinking, thanks!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## on.my.way🌿




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## on.my.way🌿




----------



## on.my.way🌿




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

with all this not drinking I'm hungry


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Saw him play this live. It was badass


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> with all this not drinking I'm hungry


Eat bb
You want me to come make some bacon for you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Saw him play this live. It was badass


saw him years ago. was a good time


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> Eat bb
> You want me to come make some bacon for you?


yes plz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

i would make bacon for everyone too

that sounds so bomb

i like bacon


----------



## on.my.way🌿

keeping with the swedish theme listen  if ya want to





I'll get tired of this in a bit sorry guys this might have been the last one


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would make bacon for everyone too
> 
> that sounds so bomb
> 
> i like bacon


I make it every morning for my husband


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> i would make bacon for everyone too
> 
> that sounds so bomb
> 
> i like bacon


I'm actually holding 2lbs but 2 lazy to cook it so enjoying Twizzlers and Funyuns instead.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I'm actually holding 2lbs but 2 lazy to cook it so enjoying Twizzlers and Funyuns instead.


I LOVE FUNYUNS that's my junk food right there

I'm so fat it sucks or I would totally engorge myself on food right now... I'm feeling very sad because of family loss grieving [acceptance is touch/go with time i guess] and not getting enthusiastic texts back from THE ONE... he is kind of leaving me hanging

I already went out today and it was very nice


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I make it every morning for my husband


I WOULD MAKE IT.  EVERY MORNING. 

FOR HIM.

IF he would JUST LET ME.  DATE HIM.  

and FUCK HIM.  EVERY NIGHT.  not just some/most, on/off whatever bullshit he's addicted to. 

Instead he's cooking his own bacon and he probably likes it that way.  He's a fucking bitch LADY WHY DOESN'T HE LOVE MEeeeeeeee *criesss*


----------



## on.my.way🌿




----------



## Captain.Heroin

he's said some things recently that made me think HOW CAN YOU NOT WANT TO DATE ME IF THIS IS HOW MUCH YOU LIKE IT and it makes me want to [*cringeworthy*]

@LadyAlkaline please help me understand the inner workings of a WOMAN's mind.  Because HE is PISSING.  ME.  OFF. 

Maybe if I think he's just a woman and try to understand him as THE OTHER GENDER and not MALE this will all make sense. 

Ask me any question.  I NEED RELATIONSHIP HELP FROM LADYYyyyyy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

WHY.  CAN'T.  I.  have bac... fuck I'm gonna cry if I think about the last relationship I had which was .. beyond anything I could have ever asked for... 

DEEP

fuckin

BREATHS

triggering myself with all this sadness GOTTA STOP captain U WERE HAPPY a while ago STAHPPP think about PENISES, BONERS... MAGA BONERS.  Yes MAGA BONERS.  Keep your mind focused on MAGA BONERS and you will BE OK.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> I WOULD MAKE IT.  EVERY MORNING.
> 
> FOR HIM.
> 
> IF he would JUST LET ME.  DATE HIM.
> 
> and FUCK HIM.  EVERY NIGHT.  not just some/most, on/off whatever bullshit he's addicted to.
> 
> Instead he's cooking his own bacon and he probably likes it that way.  He's a fucking bitch LADY WHY DOESN'T HE LOVE MEeeeeeeee *criesss*


Babyyyy he is just afraid

He is afraid of falling for you and then losing you


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> I LOVE FUNYUNS that's my junk food right there



gotta be careful eating them while intoxicated.  it's like roof of mouth got sandblasted when you wake up.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> gotta be careful eating them while intoxicated.  it's like roof of mouth got sandblasted when you wake up.


My drunk food is grilled cheese


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> My drunk food is grilled cheese


you ever make the mistake of fuckin up a box of Crunch berries drunk?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Babyyyy he is just afraid
> 
> He is afraid of falling for you and then losing you


yes this... *I don't feel that's enough of a reason *because I'm not afraid.  But even if I was that wouldn't stop me this shit is real good and I'm sure I could move on and fuck another ass as well.  I practically have green lights on that front I can't imagine why my mind IS BLOCKING ITSELF it's just ... so good.  Why am I like this.  

BRING ME WHISKEY WHEN I'M THIRSTY AND REEFER WHEN I WANT TO GET HIGH


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you ever make the mistake of fuckin up a box of Crunch berries drunk?


Fuck yes 

Mouth razors


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Babyyyy he is just afraid
> 
> He is afraid of falling for you and then losing you


Fuck why does this make so much sense...

He's got to know by not tying me down he's pushing me away... *I guess this has to be the feeling when I Die.....*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BRING ME WHISKEY WHEN I GET THIRSTY
AND HEROIN WHEN I WANT TO DIE
BRING ME BEER WHEN I FEEL NO FEAR
AND REEFER WHEN I WANT TO GET HIGH
WHEN I'M LONELY BRING MY MAN AND SET HIM RIGHT DOWN HERE BY MY SIDE
WELL YOU KNOW THERE SHOULDN'T BE NO LAW FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT TO SHOOT A LITTLE DOPE
YOU KNOW IT'S GOOD FOR YOUR HEAD
IT WILL RELAX YOUR BODY
WELL YOU KNOW I'M GONNA GET SO HIGH
BRING ME WHISKEY WHEN I GET THIRSTY
AND REEFER WHEN I WANT TO GET HIGH

Instead of having and losing me I'm just gonna HAVE and LOSE myself .... fuck a thousand and one ways to die and I found what I love and am letting it kill me... like a dog gnawing away at my boner with every fuck.... I am so done w/ love and relationships I WANT OUTTTtttt [*satan help me*]

HE IS NOT HERE TO SAVE u NOW CPT huahauahauahauahauha [*cringeworthy*]

sometimes i pray to SATAN and things work out... lord knows GOD wasn't gonna help me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

with every failed relationship I have to remind myself

YOU ARE BEYOND TOXIC


salt in the wound.... is the cleanser...


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> Fuck why does this make so much sense...
> 
> He's got to know by not tying me down he's pushing me away... *I guess this has to be the feeling when I Die.....*


You have three choices bb

Show him you don't need or want him and risk losing him forever in the hopes that he will latch on or that you will at least save face 

Or throw your love out there and demand answers, possibly losing him forever

Or just continue to fuck and cry


----------



## Blowmonkey

Captain.Heroin said:


> with every failed relationship I have to remind myself
> 
> YOU ARE BEYOND TOXIC
> 
> 
> salt in the wound.... is the cleanser...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

umm yes i did option A... and during lockdown he came crawling back for my huge dick

and i can't blame him if I liked getting fucked I would have found me and made me fuck me too

I ALSO DID OPTION B... and the answers I got I did not like because I did not buy them and still don't LIES THEY ARE LIES

and am doing option C 

@LadyAlkaline 

I am told "I will find someone better"... I will "find the one"...

I cry because I know this is a lie too and I'm never going to find anyone better.  This feels like the only person I'd really ever want to make "it work" with and it's not worth it!!!!!! And I fucking know it.  And it's gross I still care.  Life became my coffin a long time ago and every day I think I'm making it work out.  Then a few days and everything's gone, and it's not just me it happened to a lot of people at once.  It sucks.  

Life sucks now. 

I have to be OK with everything being painful and sad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


>




any LOVE/RELATIONSHIP advice for us BLOW??


----------



## SS373dOH

Listen Morty, I hate to break it to you, but what people call “*love*” is just a chemical reaction that compels animals to breed. It hits hard, Morty, then it slowly fades, leaving you stranded in a failing marriage.


----------



## Blowmonkey

Uhm, lol.   

Loadsamoney?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> Listen Morty, I hate to break it to you, but what people call “*love*” is just a chemical reaction that compels animals to breed. It hits hard, Morty, then it slowly fades, leaving you stranded in a failing marriage.


THANK YOu

it helps hearing it from another person

i have tried to stop feeling it

"that one thing you don't have control over" TRY NOTHING I LACK TOTAL VOLITIONAL CONTROL OVER EVERYTHING WAHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Uhm, lol.
> 
> Loadsamoney?


I'm not good for the $ and he knows it

??


----------



## Blowmonkey




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


>


WHIP IT OUT LOADSAMONYEYYYYEYEYEYEY

love it

why have I never seen this before

brilliance


----------



## Blowmonkey

just keep on bustin till you find love tbh


----------



## LadyAlkaline

There is nothing better than climbing naked into bed in a clean room alone

Or with a very chill, not needy person


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ya but the problem is I FOUND LOVE and it is too much for me and it makes me want zero love 

and it makes me think i'll never find it again because of how good it was and still is

playing with fire... I knew I was playing with fire, I knew it.  It took so much out of me trying to get over HIM.  And I moved on.  And I was LOVING LIFE.  And they could SUCK MY DICK and I am SICK AND TIRED of their shit ways.  And I still let him back in my life.  FIREPUSSY.  I can't help it.  

FUCK I'M SO FAT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> There is nothing better than climbing naked into bed in a clean room alone
> 
> Or with a very chill, not needy person


*OK MAYBE I'M THE NEEDY ONE*



I can't change who I am I'M HUMAN I HAVE NEEDS.  they weren't gonna be faithful anyways so I probably saved myself a real fuckin' bad relationship.  Maybe I'm 2 steps ahead of the game here and I'm having my cake and eat it too.... but I won't feel bad if that's the case... not one bit.  It's possible we each are doing our own thing and I should just leave that untouched but that's also terrible thinking because I could just DO BETTER.  

SIGH MAYBE I'M THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO JUST LEAVE HIM and tell him I found someone else

there's no way to leave it.  it's such a beautiful thing I have w/ him.  

I'm never gonna be able to move on.... this really crushes my heart

i have this BEAUTIFUL beautiful thing ... with someone else and we're having fun *it could be amazing and instead *I fuck EVERYTHING [everything] up with MY HEART AND BONER. 

I think with my boner too much.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> *OK MAYBE I'M THE NEEDY ONE*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't change who I am I'M HUMAN I HAVE NEEDS.  they weren't gonna be faithful anyways so I probably saved myself a real fuckin' bad relationship.  Maybe I'm 2 steps ahead of the game here and I'm having my cake and eat it too.... but I won't feel bad if that's the case... not one bit.  It's possible we each are doing our own thing and I should just leave that untouched but that's also terrible thinking because I could just DO BETTER.
> 
> SIGH MAYBE I'M THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO JUST LEAVE HIM and tell him I found someone else
> 
> there's no way to leave it.  it's such a beautiful thing I have w/ him.
> 
> I'm never gonna be able to move on.... this really crushes my heart
> 
> i have this BEAUTIFUL beautiful thing ... with someone else and we're having fun *it could be amazing and instead *I fuck EVERYTHING [everything] up with MY HEART AND BONER.
> 
> I think with my boner too much.


Was sort of talking about my husband but be you baby!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> Was sort of talking about my husband but be you baby!


awww thx

you're so sweet to me

I don't know how to move on... I've been told THIS IS PROBABLY NOT HEALTHY FOR YOU CPT MOVE ON by like a lot of people and I just CAN'T.  and I LIE to others about it because I FEEL BAD I can't move on from HIMmmmm [I AM SO SOWWYWYYYYYYY i am not PERFECT]


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya but the problem is I FOUND LOVE and it is too much for me and it makes me want zero love
> 
> and it makes me think i'll never find it again because of how good it was and still is
> 
> playing with fire... I knew I was playing with fire, I knew it.  It took so much out of me trying to get over HIM.  And I moved on.  And I was LOVING LIFE.  And they could SUCK MY DICK and I am SICK AND TIRED of their shit ways.  And I still let him back in my life.  FIREPUSSY.  I can't help it.
> 
> FUCK I'M SO FAT


I feel similarly. I've grown tired of women, the games, the chase. At times throughout my life i've considered asexuality, just to tune out the drama and noise. I do not think I have fully recovered from my last breakup - in fact she still haunts my very vivid dreams. I feel like I will never find someone I can spend my life with....I am an attractive 34 year old male with a decorated history of sex, drugs and rock and roll. My fire seems to be out though, just a small barely manageable kindle that could be blown out by the smallest zephyr. I'm a brutally honest person and I typically share my past (drug use, anger/violence, etc) with people I start dating so its not a surprise if I relapse or blow up. Is it even worth looking for anymore? Do you think there is a woman who could accept all the bad things I've done and still love me? ....haven't found one yet that can deal with my insanity, even Psychologists/Psychiatrists don't know how to help me. I'm a Lost Child, an anachronism of Time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE TEXTED [heart palpitating]

pls pls PLSSS [i asked if he wants 2 cum over]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OrbitalCombustion said:


> I feel similarly. I've grown tired of women, the games, the chase. At times throughout my life i've considered asexuality, just to tune out the drama and noise. I do not think I have fully recovered from my last breakup - in fact she still haunts my very vivid dreams. I feel like I will never find someone I can spend my life with....I am an attractive 34 year old male with a decorated history of sex, drugs and rock and roll. My fire seems to be out though, just a small barely manageable kindle that could be blown out by the smallest zephyr. I'm a brutally honest person and I typically share my past (drug use, anger/violence, etc) with people I start dating so its not a surprise if I relapse or blow up. Is it even worth looking for anymore? Do you think there is a woman who could accept all the bad things I've done and still love me? ....haven't found one yet that can deal with my insanity, even Psychologists/Psychiatrists don't know how to help me. I'm a Lost Child, an anachronism of Time.


hey at least you're honest, that makes you a really good person man


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Captain.Heroin said:


> hey at least you're honest, that makes you a really good person man


I sense facetiousness from that comment.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## LadyAlkaline

❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄❄


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OrbitalCombustion said:


> I sense facetiousness from that comment.


nah man I mean it, there's so many dishonest guys out there at least in the gay scene 

i do mean it

honesty goes a long way and then you don't have to sweat details down the road, it's a smart move


----------



## Shady's Fox

am also sad man

but i have music.. This track right here got me through some hard times, a simple electronic sound yet so meaningful.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HE'S COMING OVER doggos I'M GOING TO GET MY NUT OFF

and it's gonna feel SO GOOD

i did it

byeEEEE  u guys
lots of  to everyone reading this


----------



## LadyAlkaline

OrbitalCombustion said:


> I sense facetiousness from that comment.


Nah he completely meant that


----------



## Shady's Fox

I wish I was as happy as Cap gettin drillied is


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Captain.Heroin said:


> nah man I mean it, there's so many dishonest guys out there at least in the gay scene
> 
> i do mean it
> 
> honesty goes a long way and then you don't have to sweat details down the road, it's a smart move


That means a lot. I have had gay sex and performed some other minor homosexual acts in my day, and what sucks is I am more intellectually stimulated by men that women. Although, after many attempts I've had to accept the fact that I am not really physically or sexually attracted to men...just intellectually.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Same
I think meth is a close 2nd


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Captain.Heroin said:


> HE'S COMING OVER doggos I'M GOING TO GET MY NUT OFF
> 
> and it's gonna feel SO GOOD
> 
> i did it
> 
> byeEEEE  u guys
> lots of  to everyone reading this


Have fun you lucky dog you!


----------



## Shady's Fox

See far..

I really have this blue feling I think am gonna write something in my journal for the first time in 5 yrs..

I can't belive, I am sorry for loud thinkin.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Captain.Heroin

OrbitalCombustion said:


> That means a lot. I have had gay sex and performed some other minor homosexual acts in my day, and what sucks is I am more intellectually stimulated by men that women. Although, after many attempts I've had to accept the fact that I am not really physically or sexually attracted to men...just intellectually.


I think this is true for a lot of straight men, they still have their bros/friends/circle and she can't "be all of his world" etc.  Don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Have fun you lucky dog you!


thanks

i rocked his world and came and then kept going and it was very hot

i feel he has lied to me a lot but i am still playing the fool


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

Captain.Heroin said:


> thanks
> 
> i rocked his world and came and then kept going and it was very hot
> 
> i feel he has lied to me a lot but i am still playing the fool


Sounds kinky.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

yeah it was pretty good

i kinda lose track of gender perception when i'm tripped out and fucking well enough and shit.... it was pretty hot.  

it is pretty hard to get to that point it takes me a lot of mental effort... I have been staring at women differently too especially if it's been a few days since fucking.  

I feel like a fool because it's not that... "i can do better" but...  I fear I'd just be wasting my time trying to find someone different/new to fuck, and it's like IMPOSSIBLE due to the covid lockdown bullshit ugh.  I feel so bad for people who are single right now (I'd BE LOSING MY MIND!!!)

there's something very attractive about him and I can't get over it.  I don't know what it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am starting to feel better.. probably because I had a breath taking orgasm and will be able to sleep well.  

I feel good like I can sleep well thank god... oh my god.  The lack of sleep was killing me.


----------



## w01fg4ng

@Captain.Heroin Grats on your new love life.


----------



## Hylight

kratom makes me feel like a bad mushroom trip.
and makes me drunk and h asf.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> kratom makes me feel like a bad mushroom trip.
> and makes me drunk and h asf.


Take less bb?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@The Wizard of the Creek - how was your trip?


----------



## mal3volent

only 24 pages til lockdown protocol @madness00


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Make sure to frame it right - you know i like to keep my compliments and celebrations low key.



Edit: it's mostly the compliments i don't care for. Celebrations are alright if we're having fun.

@mal3volent


----------



## schizopath

Haha, polices had to pay back my fine = more dope money for me, thank you.


----------



## Police Detective

schizopath said:


> Haha, polices had to pay back my fine


----------



## schizopath

My friend decided to disrespect me being different. Big mistake.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

That's fucking awesome!

My advice though


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Did you have any epiphanies in regards to the meaning of life?

When i tripped i thought of something ground breaking. That i forgot shortly after.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I had a fucking blast, I took @Captain.Heroin’s advice and stayed off the internet. My wife and my best friend drop acid every season. The acid around my community is just phenomenal, has been for years. We made cool ass wood working and bead things and painted my spare bedroom, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucking hippies


Holy shit that is wonderful!!!
I had no idea you could be productive on acid. I kind of thought it would be like sitting down to watch a crazy movie


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> @Captain.Heroin Grats on your new love life.


well it's not new it is just... the next stage of failure. 

stage 1 ya'll hookin up and know ya'll have feelings but both of ya'll too chicken shit scared to make a move
stage 2 someone makes a move but it doesn't materialize
stage 3 more sex
stage 4 tears
stage 5 life is my coffin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I had a fucking blast, I took @Captain.Heroin’s advice and stayed off the internet. My wife and my best friend drop acid every season. The acid around my community is just phenomenal, has been for years. We made cool ass wood working and bead things and painted my spare bedroom, seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucking hippies


Actually my advice was GET YOUR DICK WET!!!  but staying offline is a good first step in getting your dick wet. 

Glad to hear you had a blast.  :D


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> My friend decided to disrespect me being different. Big mistake.


When you dont understand that I fucking sell to your dealer. I am better off without you, but you would be crying without my assitance.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> When you dont understand that I fucking sell to your dealer. I am better off without you, but you would be crying without my assitance.


I am sorry to hear you were disrespected man.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am sorry to hear you were disrespected man.


It just angers me cause some people only think about themselves. Ive been helping this guy out for years.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> It just angers me cause some people only think about themselves. Ive been helping this guy out for years.


That's sad man.  It sounds like you're a good friend to be around for someone for years. 

I am still kinda hungover from like 2 beers last night.  I am TRYING to cut out beers and still get sleep.


----------



## Xorkoth

LadyAlkaline said:


> Holy shit that is wonderful!!!
> I had no idea you could be productive on acid. I kind of thought it would be like sitting down to watch a crazy movie



If you've hardly ever tripped before then most likely you're going to be relatively unfunctional, but when you have some experience, you can do whatever unless you take a huge dose.  LSD isn't really a sit around kind of drug in my experience, I want to be doing something... hiking conversing, doing art, etc.


----------



## Xorkoth

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's sad man.  It sounds like you're a good friend to be around for someone for years.
> 
> I am still kinda hungover from like 2 beers last night.  I am TRYING to cut out beers and still get sleep.



Damn you get a hangover from 2 beers?  That sucks.  I drank last night but a lot more than 2 beers.  And am hung over.


----------



## schizopath

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's sad man.  It sounds like you're a good friend to be around for someone for years.





schizopath said:


> I always felt cohesion/connection with samurais and shit cause "honor was everything"...


----------



## Hylight

Xorkoth said:


> If you've hardly ever tripped before then most likely you're going to be relatively unfunctional, but when you have some experience, you can do whatever unless you take a huge dose.  LSD isn't really a sit around kind of drug in my experience, I want to be doing something... hiking conversing, doing art, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Xorkoth said:


> Damn you get a hangover from 2 beers?  That sucks.  I drank last night but a lot more than 2 beers.  And am hung over.


I can't tell what's a hangover anymore, I wake up feeling like shit/death every morning.  

Maybe this is my NEW NORMAL!!!

I love that term "new normal".  It's like "next god".  There wasn't a "normal" to begin with so we're fake-constructing a new one!


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> That's sad man.  It sounds like you're a good friend to be around for someone for years.
> 
> I am still kinda hungover from like 2 beers last night.  I am TRYING to cut out beers and still get sleep.


i got drunk on kratom !!


----------



## schizopath

I wanna fuck some sluts tonight on mdma


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> I wanna fuck some sluts tonight on mdma


Im making friends over here and doing stuff. Getting trust. But 0 bitches. Typical.


----------



## Hylight

kratom is good to me but not much


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> kratom is good to me but not much


less is better imo bcuz side effects


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Im making friends over here and doing stuff. Getting trust. But 0 bitches. Typical.


its okay, you must have just _forgot. 



_


----------



## schizopath

I dont wanna normal bitch, I wanna total fucking whore


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I dont wanna normal bitch, I wanna total fucking whore


----------



## schizopath

Hylight said:


>


Cant smoke. I love my opiates. They make me feel real good emotions.


----------



## schizopath

Also had an massive massive load today to milf porn


----------



## schizopath

Shadow Moses has the best stories based on reactions. A real stand up guy tbh.


----------



## Hylight

i have a date with some pizza with seasoned _kratom _


----------



## schizopath

Sucking on my titties like you wanted me


----------



## schizopath

Calling me all of the time, like Blondie


----------



## schizopath

SPEED SPEED SPEED SKY IS NOT THE LIMIT


----------



## schizopath

MOON IS


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> I dont wanna normal bitch, I wanna total fucking whore


Fetlife


----------



## schizopath

Not over here. Just blind luck basically.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I relapsed yet afuckinggin and I didn’t even get high fuck this kratom shit


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> I relapsed yet afuckinggin and I didn’t even get high fuck this kratom shit


is it supposed to help pain.
cause when it doesn"'t it makes ya sick !


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don’t feel shit off 5 grams  don’t feel shit from my normal 5-7.5 dose and when I do feel something it makes me feel like ima pass out. I’m back on the weed right now trying powersteam through the paranoia


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I wanna fuck some sluts tonight on mdma


that's pretty fucking hot

ya'll got night clubs open there?  bring the rolls and the bitches will jump on your dick iirc

or so that's what I've witnessed with my own two eyes in the str8 world


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> I don’t feel shit off 5 grams  don’t feel shit from my normal 5-7.5 dose and when I do feel something it makes me feel like ima pass out. I’m back on the weed right now trying powersteam through the paranoia


_i love you _


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> is it supposed to help pain.
> cause when it doesn"'t it makes ya sick !


No I really have no reason to be using opiates other then trying to self medicate bipolar cause I don’t trust antipsychotics


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> _i love you _


I love you too bro, perhaps this is a blessing in disguise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

love life report... I saw him again.  Second time in twelve hours and I was caveman werewolf grunting like this shit was some primal shit and I felt ridiculous doing it and he was clearly very much so enjoying it


----------



## schizopath

Too many people in night clubs. Though might be fun to go there if they are even open.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> love life report... I saw him again.  Second time in twelve hours and I was caveman werewolf grunting like this shit was some primal shit and I felt ridiculous doing it and he was clearly very much so enjoying it


Love life report as well. Arguing again. No pussy.  Man I really lost my alpha male mentality


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> lady


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> No I really have no reason to be using opiates other then trying to self medicate bipolar cause I don’t trust antipsychotics


i was just trying to help ! 
. . . . . because thatstuff  is NAS TAY !!!


----------



## schizopath

No, its the only drug I can basically take. Its the fucking best.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> i was just trying to help !
> . . . . . because thatstuff  is NAS TAY !!!


Yeah. It truly is a waste of time. I had about 5 days nothing except weed and figured fuck it I had some spare cash this morning I couldn’t get my dose and been pissed off all day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FuneralFather said:


> Love life report as well. Arguing again. No pussy.  Man I really lost my alpha male mentality


my advice

be honest with what you expect out of her as a partner. 

Arguing and no pussy is a two way street unless you're causing all the problems.  It normally takes two to tango.


----------



## Hylight

*^^^^ *im so fuking sorry reallay


----------



## meticulousone

Hey can I ask a quick drug related question in here to save making a whole thread ? Or is this thread strictly for social chatting about other stuff ? Thanks guys


----------



## Jabberwocky

Captain.Heroin said:


> my advice
> 
> be honest with what you expect out of her as a partner.
> 
> Arguing and no pussy is a two way street unless you're causing all the problems.  It normally takes two to tango.


I’m a little prick to deal with. There’s a lot of other factors I can’t display on here. But I need to work on no fapp to build my mind outside of vagina


----------



## Jabberwocky

meticulousone said:


> Hey can I ask a quick drug related question in here to save making a whole thread ? Or is this thread strictly for social chatting about other stuff ? Thanks guys


I’d start a new thread  this is mainly a bs thread And your legit question may get lost in it but you can do as your please. These people are really good people and will help you with whatever your going through!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> *^^^^ *im so fuking sorry reallay


No worries hylight.  How’s your evening


----------



## JackoftheWood

Attempting to actually get answers here is a pointless thing.


----------



## schizopath

Getting benzos in 15. Wish me luck friends.


----------



## meticulousone

FuneralFather said:


> I’d start a new thread  this is mainly a bs thread And your legit question may get lost in it but you can do as your please. These people are really good people and will help you with whatever your going through!


Cool cool thank you I will make a thread shortly.. any chance someone online in here right now knows much about 1,4B ? Or I think you guys call it BDO in here


----------



## meticulousone

schizopath said:


> Getting benzos in 15. Wish me luck friends.


Whatcha getting ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

meticulousone said:


> Hey can I ask a quick drug related question in here to save making a whole thread ? Or is this thread strictly for social chatting about other stuff ? Thanks guys


we can talk about whatever we want

imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

meticulousone said:


> Cool cool thank you I will make a thread shortly.. any chance someone online in here right now knows much about 1,4B ? Or I think you guys call it BDO in here


What do you need to know about it?


----------



## schizopath

Os shit not benzos, speed. Amph sulphate.


----------



## Jabberwocky

meticulousone said:


> Cool cool thank you I will make a thread shortly.. any chance someone online in here right now knows much about 1,4B ? Or I think you guys call it BDO in here


Yeah I have no idea about that one. HMU though if you got questions about cocaine or small doses of oxy haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> Getting benzos in 15. Wish me luck friends.


enjoy and use wisely my friend

i haven't had in sooooooooOOOO long it is killing my soul


----------



## JackoftheWood

schizopath said:


> Getting benzos in 15. Wish me luck friends.


I'm trying to get K from a guy who claims to get it. I'm gonna try K holing myself the first time, sounds more interesting than bumping it.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I dont wanna normal bitch, I wanna total fucking whore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackoftheWood said:


> I'm trying to get K from a guy who claims to get it. I'm gonna try K holing myself the first time, sounds more interesting than bumping it.


oh it gets wild.  Other lives, alternate universes/dimensions, time traveling, space traveling, death, inhabiting other human vessels... it gets wild.  

I will leave it at that.


----------



## schizopath

Im gonna game so hard and fap to milf porn like its my work


----------



## LadyAlkaline

@schizopath 

There are entire groups on Fetlife.com dedicated to Finnish kinksters. Quit being a bitch and sign up


----------



## meticulousone

Captain.Heroin said:


> What do you need to know about it?


I picked up and the cunt tipped some out & topped it up with water to cut it just wondering if all good to just boil the water out of it ? Since it's boiling point is 210C


----------



## LadyAlkaline

GO GET THAT MILF PUSSY


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> GO GET THAT MILF PUSSY


I'm gonna need it, I'm in the midst of a nearly year long drought.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> @schizopath
> 
> There are entire groups on Fetlife.com dedicated to Finnish kinksters.


Good idea. Thanks for telling me this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Schizo got me calling my psychiatrist after 2 years to try again with benzo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> GO GET THAT MILF PUSSY


WARNING! this activity can lead to child support payments iirc imho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

meticulousone said:


> I picked up and the cunt tipped some out & topped it up with water to cut it just wondering if all good to just boil the water out of it ? Since it's boiling point is 210C


youch I wouldn't know.

That's a question you definitely want to post about. 

I would be afraid to use it if you cannot volumetrically measure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Good idea. Thanks for telling me this.


Cock Pictures are the first picture you should upload and make it your profile picture. Lmao don’t do that. But yeah if your into that, I don’t even get on pornhub now cause of it


----------



## LadyAlkaline

ghostandthedarknes said:


> WARNING! this activity can lead to child support payments iirc imho


Tell them your name is FRED


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> WARNING! this activity can lead to child support payments iirc imho


Ehhh. I prefer the ones after menopause.


----------



## Jabberwocky

LadyAlkaline said:


> Tell them your name is FRED


I’m Fred and I’m here Fuck Fight And Find Friends


----------



## meticulousone

Captain.Heroin said:


> youch I wouldn't know.
> 
> That's a question you definitely want to post about.
> 
> I would be afraid to use it if you cannot volumetrically measure.


Yeah sweet will do.. can't see any harm in just dumping the lot in a pot and boiling away

Only problem being if he cut it with something else besides water but I doubt it considering how dumb the cunt is 

Thanks man


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Schizo got me calling my psychiatrist after 2 years to try again with benzo


they give em like candy but no refills and a $50 copay for every visit. gets expensive will good insurance


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm in a lap snuggling, ear kissing kind of mood


----------



## schizopath

Damn all the options on fetlife

"I dont love you I love choices"


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> they give em like candy but no refills and a $50 copay for every visit. gets expensive will good insurance


Last time he wouldn’t give them he was giving me 30 1mg kpins but I fucked that up. I’m wondering if telling him, that I might relapse if I don’t get something to help me manage this anxiety until we can figure out a plan that doesn’t require long term meds would cause him to be like fuck no. He’s chill af and there’s none of that bullshit psycho babble talk we tell each other how it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

meticulousone said:


> Yeah sweet will do.. can't see any harm in just dumping the lot in a pot and boiling away
> 
> Only problem being if he cut it with something else besides water but I doubt it considering how dumb the cunt is
> 
> Thanks man


Do ask someone though I would hate for your kitchen to catch fire or whatever. 

I seriously can't imagine - the shit is so cheap, no need to cut, you just charge more or ask for some if you're a thirsty bitch.

YOUR FRIEND IS NO FRIEND lol.  Golden rule:  charge more, never cut.  Cut product can lead to lives being risk, really irks me, man.  

Good looking out for your own health/harm reduction; but definitely ask in OD or Advanced Drug Discussion.  

I'd be pissed!


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> Last time he wouldn’t give them he was giving me 30 1mg kpins but I fucked that up. I’m wondering if telling him, that I might relapse if I don’t get something to help me manage this anxiety until we can figure out a plan that doesn’t require long term meds would cause him to be like fuck no. He’s chill af and there’s none of that bullshit psycho babble talk we tell each other how it is.


dont give up !!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Last time he wouldn’t give them he was giving me 30 1mg kpins but I fucked that up. I’m wondering if telling him, that I might relapse if I don’t get something to help me manage this anxiety until we can figure out a plan that doesn’t require long term meds would cause him to be like fuck no. He’s chill af and there’s none of that bullshit psycho babble talk we tell each other how it is.


they just legal benzo dealers here bro.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

benzos are medicine and I NEED MY PILLS


----------



## schizopath

Speed in 5


----------



## meticulousone

Captain.Heroin said:


> Do ask someone though I would hate for your kitchen to catch fire or whatever.
> 
> I seriously can't imagine - the shit is so cheap, no need to cut, you just charge more or ask for some if you're a thirsty bitch.
> 
> YOUR FRIEND IS NO FRIEND lol.  Golden rule:  charge more, never cut.  Cut product can lead to lives being risk, really irks me, man.
> 
> Good looking out for your own health/harm reduction; but definitely ask in OD or Advanced Drug Discussion.
> 
> I'd be pissed!


Oh trust me I'm fuming.. I told him to take out what he wanted for himself but he's just a greedy cooked cunt that cuts corners 

Also unfortunately it is NOT cheap where I'm from lollll


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hylight said:


> dont give up !!





ghostandthedarknes said:


> they just legal benzo dealers here bro.


They were here too, but I have to be willing to try every single medicine under the sun and I’m not willing to do that I know what klonopin does to me. The other things, I’m sure they work but I’m not willing to try.  I wish pot would just be legal nationwide here so we can start working on getting legit products


----------



## Jabberwocky

meticulousone said:


> Oh trust me I'm fuming.. I told him to take out what he wanted for himself but he's just a greedy cooked cunt that cuts corners
> 
> Also unfortunately it is NOT cheap where I'm from lollll


Friends who are cheap to other friends do not deserve your time.


----------



## meticulousone

FuneralFather said:


> Friends who are cheap to other friends do not deserve your time.


Oh he's no friend that's for sure just a source 

Buy from him regularly with no incident but he just got too cooked and greedy 

Have no clue how he thought I wouldn't notice lol


----------



## schizopath

Put "exploring" on my fetlife profile. Also took 120mg of amph. LETS FUCKING GO.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Put "exploring" on my fetlife profile. Also took 120mg of amph. LETS FUCKING GO.


Fetlife and Stims. You’ll need some water to defend against dehydration


----------



## Captain.Heroin

definitely keep hydrated

i'm about to have a healthy lunch, no beer and feeling ok about it


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Captain.Heroin said:


> definitely keep hydrated
> 
> i'm about to have a healthy lunch, no beer and feeling ok about it


i need a good old bar lunch with plenty of beer tbh...


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need a good old bar lunch with plenty of beer tbh...


Damn you ghost we got a place like that about 30 mins away.  I need some wings, some cheese fries and a peanut butter milkshake along with my weed and nicotine gum and I think I’d be ok


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Damn you ghost we got a place like that about 30 mins away.  I need some wings, some cheese fries and a peanut butter milkshake along with my weed and nicotine gum and I think I’d be ok


monica


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


Local Bar Sells Cocaine 50/g


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Local Bar Sells Cocaine 50/g


most of em do. just gotta ask


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ghostandthedarknes said:


> i need a good old bar lunch with plenty of beer tbh...


that looks so good


----------



## Hylight

kratom m does give me energy. 

or as _spell check _likes to call it, bottom.


----------



## schizopath

A little fetlife poem dedicated to @LadyAlkaline 

Pain used to be my only friend
Pain will always be my friend
Because it is existential
I dont fight it
I accept it
But still I struggle to control it
I do it on my terms
But sometimes they fail me
For I am only human
Who became a beast to get rid of the pain
But it didnt leave me 
It accepted me too


----------



## DopeM

Shady's Fox said:


>



This.


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> Listen Morty, I hate to break it to you, but what people call “*love*” is just a chemical reaction that compels animals to breed. It hits hard, Morty, then it slowly fades, leaving you stranded in a failing marriage.


Never took you for a cartoon, guy.

In other news I walked 10 miles today and have ruled out any AT hikes in near future.

Am considering a cross kkkuntry drive tho, so if any of y'all wanna put up some stow aways in the middle states hit me up, will reciprocate.


----------



## Mysterier

DopeM said:


> will reciprocate



I'm listening.


----------



## DopeM

Pick some letters from the alphabet


----------



## Mysterier

B G U T Z


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Pick some letters from the alphabet


dea, fbi, atf ?


----------



## DopeM

Got you fam.


----------



## DopeM

I was thinking more along the lines of tutbehlo


----------



## Mysterier

!!!

4105 Morningside Ave, Sioux City, IA 51106


----------



## DopeM

Is the atf still a thing?  Thought they bungle Ruby ridge & Waco well enough to get 86'd but I stopped paying attention to news after harambe


----------



## DopeM

Mysterier said:


> !!!
> 
> 4105 Morningside Ave, Sioux City, IA 51106


A musketeer!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Is the atf still a thing?  Thought they bungle Ruby ridge & Waco well enough to get 86'd but I stopped paying attention to news after harambe


dunno. not much for tv. watched some at beginning of covid19 but it was like 911. same thing over and over.


----------



## Mysterier

I skeet and then I yeet iirc.


----------



## DopeM

DopeM said:


> Is the atf still a thing?  Thought they bungle Ruby ridge & Waco well enough to get 86'd but I stopped paying attention to news after harambe


Wait the FBI also fucked up Waco.

I might have done some stupid shit in my life, and I'm mostly sorry but murdering innocent woman and children on your own soil is a special type of character defect.


----------



## Hylight

i need pizza and alcohol now
and to quit being sick of my existence !


----------



## DopeM

Go for a walk.  It's nearly always more effective than drugs


----------



## Hylight

DopeM said:


> Wait the FBI also fucked up Waco.
> 
> I might have done some stupid shit in my life, and I'm mostly sorry but murdering innocent woman and children on your own soil is a special type of character defect.


that stuff hurts ! 
it's everywhere #@!


----------



## Mysterier

Girl, you make me want a cheesy gordita crunch. Embed a block of cheese into my knees.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DopeM said:


> Go for a walk.  It's nearly always more effective than drugs


if you walk and get beer and pizza win/win


----------



## Hylight




----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> Never took you for a cartoon, guy.
> 
> In other news I walked 10 miles today and have ruled out any AT hikes in near future.
> 
> Am considering a cross kkkuntry drive tho, so if any of y'all wanna put up some stow aways in the middle states hit me up, will reciprocate.


I dont have anywhere to put you, but I'd def meet up, party, and give you some over due red dog. ;]


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Mysterier

Aka, The IBS Hand Grenade.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Hylight said:


>


I gained 10 pounds thinking about eating this.


----------



## BK38

Hylight said:


>


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm gonna be the last post before the thread is locked and I'll talk shit to all of you mother fuckers


----------



## Mysterier

I am literally a mother fucker, so I'm already offended.

*offended with neck rolls*


----------



## schizopath

Cause theres this tune I found that makes me think of you somehow


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Cause theres this tune I found that makes me think of you somehow



Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Mysterier

Your dentist's name is 𝘾𝙧𝙚𝙣𝙩𝙞𝙨𝙩?


----------



## schizopath

Do you know this one

If you were heatseeking, she was hard to ignore


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Since when did BK become a video meme slut?


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Do you know this one
> 
> If you were heatseeking, she was hard to ignore



hmmmm, drawing a blank on this one. Give me a clue?


----------



## BK38

madness00 said:


> Since when did BK become a video meme slut?








Drop the "Video Meme" bit and it's been that way for awhile.


----------



## schizopath

And she snapped
Wing mirrors off of Cadillacs
The particularly pretty ones

And that
Meant she never had to strain her back
When she was putting her lippy on


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> And she snapped
> Wing mirrors off of Cadillacs
> The particularly pretty ones
> 
> And that
> Meant she never had to strain her back
> When she was putting her lippy on



I think it's Arctic monkeys, but don't know the track name...


----------



## schizopath

The blond

Its from halfway of their discography.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

To be or not to be mother fucker

Whodat


----------



## Mysterier

Ship-posting. 13-button salute imo.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> To be or not to be mother fucker


The struggle is real


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> To be or not to be mother fucker
> 
> Whodat



shady?


----------



## Mysterier

Do you want to hear a joke about pizza?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Mysterier said:


> Do you want to hear a joke about pizza?


yes


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

lettuce know


----------



## Mysterier

Never mind, it's too c h e e s y.


----------



## JackoftheWood

Imma be honest, without weed I wouldn't have survived this quarantine shit.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Mysterier said:


> Never mind, it's too c h e e s y.


pizza is no joke


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

ghostandthedarknes said:


> pizza is no joke


is that a apricot


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Learn your vegitibles it's a zuccini.


----------



## Mysterier

It's my favorite flower⁠— artichoke.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Art. 

I choke.


----------



## Mysterier

They can really light up a room.


----------



## Mysterier

madness00 said:


> Art.
> 
> I choke.



I hear choking is bad for your health. Don't that.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

sewerslide.666mg said:


> is that a apricot


ranch chicken and artichoke


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

There could be a couple meanings..

Either i choke people and it's a piece of art, or i choke on art myself because i can't fathom it.

Both apply to me.


----------



## Hylight

well that was just bizarre


----------



## Mysterier

*o-o*


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm good at killing conversations.


----------



## Mysterier

But those horse.


----------



## Hylight

i'm borderline 
. . . . . 


         ..
. . . 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


diabetes


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

@CFC - Oreo.

I'm black.

Too much bisucut not enough cream, IMO.


----------



## Mysterier

It's the Double Down.


----------



## Hylight

*^^^  U are a winner *


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight i'm on the kray kray.

About 7 grams.

Feeling toasty 

Anyone ever been to The Greater Ville, St. Louis?


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


> *^^^  U are a winner *



No u.


----------



## CFC

madness00 said:


> @CFC - Oreo.
> 
> I'm black.
> 
> Too much bisucut not enough cream, IMO.



I dunno, I am quite a large slab of cream tbh mate 

btw post-edit @'s don't notify mate


----------



## JackoftheWood

I am in my preferred state of completely stoned.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Mysterier said:


> Do you want to hear a joke about pizza?





sewerslide.666mg said:


> lettuce know





Mysterier said:


> Never mind, it's too c h e e s y.


Best of Bluelight imho iirc wwjd wcw


JackoftheWood said:


> Imma be honest, without weed I wouldn't have survived this quarantine shit.


I did it totally fucking sober with a hyperactive 2 year old the size of a 5 year old who is an absolute dick


madness00 said:


> There could be a couple meanings..
> 
> Either i choke people and it's a piece of art, or i choke on art myself because i can't fathom it.
> 
> Both apply to me.


Choke me?


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Hylight

i hope captain isn't soar


----------



## DopeM

ghostandthedarknes said:


> if you walk and get beer and pizza win/win


I put in 5 miles today each way to my buddies.  10 in total.  My dogs are barking!


----------



## DopeM

SS373dOH said:


> I dont have anywhere to put you, but I'd def meet up, party, and give you some over due red dog. ;]


As long as there's a place to entertain my drunkenness while the blouses sleep in the hammock overnights.


Last time I checked (with my pops) red dog and heroin are t a great mix.

Red dog and meth?   Not the wirst.  


My dad was a gud gooy


----------



## DopeM

CFC said:


> I dunno, I am quite a large slab of cream tbh mate
> 
> btw post-edit @'s don't notify mate


@tunnelsoflove
@canalove
@CFC


----------



## SS373dOH

DopeM said:


> As long as there's a place to entertain my drunkenness while the blouses sleep in the hammock overnights.
> 
> 
> Last time I checked (with my pops) red dog and heroin are t a great mix.
> 
> Red dog and meth?   Not the wirst.
> 
> 
> My dad was a gud gooy


Well with my halfway sobriety Im only drinking and an occasional weed toke, but idc if other ppl party.


----------



## DopeM

I got weed that'll make you party

I grew it in ecstacy .

Very similar to idiocracy's insistence on electrolytes

Also axls toe was churned into the live soul upon his req9

Live soil*

Sry, I just wanted to quadruple post in honor of honor of our anouncement

It must be mulch Moore sat is frying when ewe downt knead two Waite four thee thyme er

Captain?


----------



## Hylight

captun


----------



## DopeM

Capsicum?


----------



## Hylight

need more kratom. . . . . 
o gawd, no


----------



## DopeM

Lol kys


----------



## DopeM

KratomYourselfSilly


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I took 7gs and just hit me after ~1.5 hours.

I always wanted to go kray with Hylight.


----------



## DopeM

That shit sucks


----------



## DopeM

Phenibut ftw


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's better than being sober. IMO.


----------



## DopeM

No. It isn't.   Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## DopeM

Also too, phenibut post is joke 


Butf yer too high on kray tummy sticks 2 realize


----------



## DopeM

Hylight said:


>


Somehow I've gotten them interested in watching me sperg out online


----------



## DopeM

Bad posts r bad posts js


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_Hey, come on try a little
Nothing is forever
There's got to be something better than
In the middle
But me and Cinderella
We put it all together
We can drive it home
With one headlight _


----------



## DopeM

K jay key poo


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

_It's 3AM
I must be lonely_


----------



## DopeM

Don't even get it try again


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> _It's 3AM
> I must be lonely_


southern rock matchbox 20


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> well it's not new it is just... the next stage of failure.
> 
> stage 1 ya'll hookin up and know ya'll have feelings but both of ya'll too chicken shit scared to make a move
> stage 2 someone makes a move but it doesn't materialize
> stage 3 more sex
> stage 4 tears
> stage 5 life is my coffin


Super Mario's World had 8 stages or "worlds".  It's no big deal if you bang 7 other dicks along the way to your true love, that 8th one though.  She's a keeper.  So what if you lose her, just bang 7 more dudes and you're good to go again.

It's a numbers game, right?  Hope you aren't too lovesick in the morning.


----------



## Hylight

okay uhah ha. i'm going to research this kratom
stuff.
this could _not _be healthy


----------



## DopeM

That's what they told me.  Then it was worthless.


----------



## Mysterier

Hylight said:


>


----------



## Hylight

w01fg4ng said:


> It's a numbers game, right?  Hope you aren't too lovesick in the morning.


oh gawd i hope he is alright ! and
that he's not soar. 
hy ☺


----------



## Mysterier

Liam Hemsworth is the Don Swayze of this generation.


----------



## Hylight

oh please don't hate me bc i was your friend.

need mor kratome.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

brb washing the covid out of his crack

that was probably the best thing i posted recently

fucking hell i am dying in slow motion i hate this


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## Captain.Heroin

@madness00 

would you fuck Kayleigh McEnany?






lol we should have a "would you bang" thread


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yes totally. 

I love plowing through powerful, independent and slightly narcissistic women. I don't enjoy the before and after though.


----------



## Hylight

I'm upper, upper class high society
God's gift to ballroom notoriety
And I always fill my ballroom
The event is never small
All the social papers say I've got the biggest balls of all

I've got big balls
I've got big balls0
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls,
And she's got big balls,
But we've got the biggest balls of them all!

And my balls are always bouncing
My ballroom always full
And everybody comes and comes again
If your name is on the guest list
No one can take you higher
Everybody says I've got great balls of fire!

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls,
And she's got big balls,
But we've got the biggest balls of them all!

Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when they're held for pleasure,
They're the balls that I like best.
And my balls are always bouncing,
To the left and to the right.
It's my belief that my big balls should be held every night.

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls,
And she's got big balls,
But we've got the biggest balls of them all!

And I'm just itching to tell you about them
Oh, we have such wonderful fun
Seafood cocktail
Crabs
Crayfish
*Big Balls*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

madness00 said:


> Yes totally.
> 
> I love plowing through powerful, independent and slightly narcissistic women. I don't enjoy the before and after though.


I plowed last night/this morning

it was... phenomenal.  

I think I have to cope with the fact that HE DON'T LOVE MEeeeeee though.  I don't need to be loved I JUST REALLY NEEDED SOMEONE TO SAVE ME

ah... at least I have some shit to laugh at tonight.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Hylight said:


> I'm upper, upper class high society
> God's gift to ballroom notoriety
> And I always fill my ballroom
> The event is never small
> All the social papers say I've got the biggest balls of all
> 
> I've got big balls
> I've got big balls0
> And they're such big balls
> Dirty big balls
> And he's got big balls,
> And she's got big balls,
> But we've got the biggest balls of them all!
> 
> And my balls are always bouncing
> My ballroom always full
> And everybody comes and comes again
> If your name is on the guest list
> No one can take you higher
> Everybody says I've got great balls of fire!
> 
> I've got big balls
> I've got big balls
> And they're such big balls
> Dirty big balls
> And he's got big balls,
> And she's got big balls,
> But we've got the biggest balls of them all!
> 
> Some balls are held for charity
> And some for fancy dress
> But when they're held for pleasure,
> They're the balls that I like best.
> And my balls are always bouncing,
> To the left and to the right.
> It's my belief that my big balls should be held every night.
> 
> I've got big balls
> I've got big balls
> And they're such big balls
> Dirty big balls
> And he's got big balls,
> And she's got big balls,
> But we've got the biggest balls of them all!
> 
> And I'm just itching to tell you about them
> Oh, we have such wonderful fun
> Seafood cocktail
> Crabs
> Crayfish
> *Big Balls*


hello howard. how ya doin friend,  nextdoor neighbor?  oh yeah, get your fucking jumbo jet off my airport.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*i really need a way OUT i am trapped in motherfucking hell

the cure is worse than the memes




*


----------



## SS373dOH

Captain.Heroin said:


> @madness00
> 
> would you fuck Kayleigh McEnany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol we should have a "would you bang" thread


I'd hit.


----------



## Shady's Fox

YOU MOTHER

FUCKKKKKK


----------



## DopeM




----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'm tryna see some titties


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SS373dOH said:


> I'd hit.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Shady's Fox

am angry >(

am gonna shitpost


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> I'm tryna see some titties


I'm trying to get some fresh air rip world


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Shady's Fox

am gonna grab a snack tho


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

food is good


----------



## BK38

Going through some movies I haven't seen but have been meaning to. Has anyone seen "Snakes on a Plane" w/ Samuel L. Jackson? Is it one of those "it's so bad it's good films?" Or should I save this one for when I have access to pot?


----------



## Shady's Fox




----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> Going through some movies I haven't seen but have been meaning to. Has anyone seen "Snakes on a Plane" w/ Samuel L. Jackson? Is it one of those "it's so bad it's good films?" Or should I save this one for when I have access to pot?


U NEVER SAW THE ONE I RECOMMENDED

am so sad


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> U NEVER SAW THE ONE I RECOMMENDED
> 
> am so sad



I couldn't find it. I don't remember what it was now though, soz, I'm a terrible human being


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I couldn't find it. I don't remember what it was now though, soz, I'm a terrible human being


no ur not

i should be happy but this quarantine lockdown bullshit is slowly killing me

CURE WORSE THAN DISEASE

i want OUTTTttttt i need MEDICINE i had a LIFEEeeee

am gonna eat soon I think, I am so sick of it all... why am I still here WITHOUT BEER *rage*


----------



## BK38

Captain.Heroin said:


> no ur not
> 
> i should be happy but this quarantine lockdown bullshit is slowly killing me
> 
> CURE WORSE THAN DISEASE
> 
> i want OUTTTttttt i need MEDICINE i had a LIFEEeeee
> 
> am gonna eat soon I think, I am so sick of it all... why am I still here WITHOUT BEER *rage*



I'm committing carbicide with a French baguette and stinky cheese. I've eaten half a little wheel of Camembert and almost this entire baguette. It's 4:36am. My life is a shambles too, don't worry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

U HAVE NO EXCUSE NOW


----------



## Blowmonkey

Snakes on a plane, sharknado, any rob schneider or adam sandler movie, bar little nicky maybe, just pot won't be enough.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BK38 said:


> I'm committing carbicide with a French baguette and stinky cheese. I've eaten half a little wheel of Camembert and almost this entire baguette. It's 4:36am. My life is a shambles too, don't worry.


can i play w/ ur baguette hehehehe

omg

so bored

I was kind of blah with sad dad but bad dad gets me alive again

i think i am just gonna hate myself slowly / softly for a while because CURE IS WORSE THAN THE MEMES i am so sick of it all and i need to eat but have nothing to do and am slowly watching life fade in slow motion

vaccine never coming THE COVID IS A LIEeeeeee [bat cough]


🌬


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Blowmonkey said:


> Snakes on a plane, sharknado, any rob schneider or adam sandler movie, bar little nicky maybe, just pot won't be enough.


the last time i saw a rob schneider movie it was so long ago I was on buprenorphine, alcohol, and pot

it was like 7 years ago


----------



## Captain.Heroin

wait fuck it's WEDNESDAY

time is flying by

what am I doing with myself... oh that's right, sex.


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> Snakes on a plane, sharknado, any rob schneider or adam sandler movie, bar little nicky maybe, just pot won't be enough.



I'm thinking a shitload of booze, some valium and pot. That way I can lower my IQ to the requisite levels needed for enjoyment.


----------



## Blowmonkey

I still predict something like this though


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> I'm thinking a shitload of booze, some valium and pot. That way I can lower my IQ to the requisite levels needed for enjoyment.


Sounds like a plan. Id join you, expect I wouldnt take booze valium or pot but buprenorphine.


----------



## Blowmonkey

kiss goodnight bl





keep on ridinnnnnn


----------



## BK38

Blowmonkey said:


> I still predict something like this though


----------



## Shady's Fox

i went on the porch to smoke a cigar.. i was angry man nbcz of this lockdown thing goin on.. its mockery

dot


----------



## schizopath

Shady's Fox said:


> i went on the porch to smoke a cigar


----------



## Blowmonkey

Shady's Fox said:


> i went on the porch to smoke a cigar


>not just smoking wherever


----------



## Blowmonkey

I hope everyone's paying for their movies btw, people work hard to make that garbage





brb torrenting mandingo right now, brrrr


----------



## schizopath

"Next time please take 3 dicks" Quality banter, I must say.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol @ injured her anus

i am v interested because i am man-impaling at high velocity at times

would be interested 2 know what tf she is talking about


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> lol @ injured her anus
> 
> i am v interested because i am man-impaling at high velocity at times
> 
> would be interested 2 know what tf she is talking about


She probably tore


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> She probably tore


so she bled a little

what does she not have periods lol

it's good to see u lady how is your day


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Captain.Heroin said:


> so she bled a little
> 
> what does she not have periods lol
> 
> it's good to see u lady how is your day


It was a good day. My son was stuck on crazy, but thats typical. How was your day bb? Did you get your dick wet? Milkshake?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LadyAlkaline said:


> It was a good day. My son was stuck on crazy, but thats typical. How was your day bb? Did you get your dick wet? Milkshake?




yes I did

he was like "your dick is so hard" yeah it was... i needed that.  I railed him out last night and this morning.  And the second time was even better and he was clearly enjoying it.  I don't know why I get so animal/primal during sex with him I just do and it's really good. 

It was very satisfying even though love isn't really a factor I don't think.  

My meat is still hard and am coaxing him back over


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

add spiced rum to individual taste.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

last one. you gotta drive home.....


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


>


I think that milk had gone bad


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> ya no prob i am just very bored today
> 
> ughhhhghHGHGHGHGHghhhh
> 
> I was having fun w/ a friend but fun/times don't always LINE+UP.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> This guy BETTttTTerrrr hit me up I am IN LURVE.
> 
> BK why does love SUCK so much what can I do to NOT BE IN LOVE ANYMOREeeee


Have you ever tried/considered trying to obtain validation through experiences and your peers in real life?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> I think that milk had gone bad


oh nooooo. that's a very good drink. taste great and get you destroyed


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh nooooo. that's a very good drink. taste great and get you destroyed


In what culture is spoiled milk considered a good drink?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> oh nooooo. that's a very good drink. taste great and get you destroyed







I played the shit out of this CD


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> In what culture is spoiled milk considered a good drink?


it's not spoiled. a good bartender doesn't stir that drink, they float the milk in.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> Have you ever tried/considered trying to obtain validation through experiences and your peers in real life?


not really seeking validation but bliss... can't use heroin / hard drugs and am running out of things to do tbph


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> not really seeking validation but bliss... can't use heroin / hard drugs and am running out of things to do tbph


You totally missed that


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> it's not spoiled. a good bartender doesn't stir that drink, they float the milk in.


Sir, dont shit in my pocket and tell me its gold fish. That milk is clearly black and decaying in front of the camera.

What kind of shit are you into


----------



## MemphisX3

What fucking weirdo puts milk on ice anyway


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> Me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Sir, dont shit in my pocket and tell me its gold fish. That milk is clearly black and decaying in front of the camera.
> 
> What kind of shit are you into


you're absolutely correct. give it to me and I'll get rid of it 4 u.....


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> What fucking weirdo puts milk on ice anyway


have you honestly never had a white Russian?


----------



## MemphisX3

C.H.  do you put ketchup on your pancakes like all the other cool kids on your block?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> have you honestly never had a white Russian?


White Russian
Black Russian
Asian russian
Middle eastern russian
South american russian
Canadian russian


They are all pink on the inside


----------



## MemphisX3

I HAVE HAD THEM ALL.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> White Russian
> Black Russian
> Asian russian
> Middle eastern russian
> South american russian
> Canadian russian
> 
> 
> They are all pink on the inside


black Russian - equal parts vodka and kalua over ice. mmmmmmm


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MemphisX3 said:


> C.H.  do you put ketchup on your pancakes like all the other cool kids on your block?


my breakfast consists of a healthy amount of black coffee and marijuana


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> black Russian - equal parts vodka and kalua over ice. mmmmmmm


Nah i put mine over a chair or couch




YYEEEEEEAAAAAAA


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> Nah i put mine over a chair or couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YYEEEEEEAAAAAAA


women ruin lives. hangover is only a day iirc


----------



## MemphisX3

If someone is down I will totally have a cashapp/zoom or whatever facetime live app you choose dice game


----------



## Shady's Fox

yes


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> women ruin lives. hangover is only a day iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3

IF A PLAYA CANT TOUCH IT; WHAT YOU BOUNCING IT FOR!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Xorkoth

DopeM said:


> Phenibut ftw



I know you said you were joking but actually, phenibut is great.



Captain.Heroin said:


> the last time i saw a rob schneider movie it was so long ago I was on buprenorphine, alcohol, and pot
> 
> it was like 7 years ago


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

i gotta hit the store soon. covid getting me lazy. had pork rinds (hot) and gummy bears for dinner. wtf?


----------



## Fire&Water

... whats that shit in the vassse ?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> ... whats that shit in the vassse ?


thick shake with a bing cherry.


----------



## Fire&Water

so ... Gummy Cummy ?


----------



## MemphisX3

ghostandthedarknes said:


> thick shake with a bing cherry.


What are those?! Burgers for ants?!


----------



## Fire&Water

virgin ants iirc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

MemphisX3 said:


> What are those?! Burgers for ants?!


it's  s place call heart attack grill. that's an appetizer. they make burgers so big not many people can finish them. people that weigh over 300 lbs eat for free or something like that.


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Here's some regular stuff


----------



## Fire&Water

I love milk burgers


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Fire&Water said:


> I love fur burgers


me2


----------



## MemphisX3




----------



## DopeM

Xorkoth said:


> I know you said you were joking but actually, phenibut is great.


Yea but.... Heroin is my heroine


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I love a nice and warm touretts outbreak


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Happy 5/21/20!


----------



## DopeM

It's 2021 dewd


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Why do you _consistently_ shit on my dick.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm sorry Wizard. If only people were more cognizant of such things.

But i must say, that is pretty funny.

What are you up to today?


----------



## DopeM

madness00 said:


> Why do you _consistently_ shit on my dick.


Bc you take it so well papi


----------



## DopeM

Errrr give, give it so well


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

If I die can yas make sure you tell my family that I want "I am the highway" by Audio Slave played at my funeral?
Thanks!
Also, everyone needs to come in casual clothes. No mourning suits or frocks in black. 
You guys are only allowed to listen to Chris Cornell at the wake.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I want this at my funeral






						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Shady's Fox

u bored aren't you?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yes.


----------



## Shady's Fox

I wanna watch a good horror movie, I say this -- I have a shelf with book and movies full of psychological horror dramas. What could you recommend? ty


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## BK38

Shady's Fox said:


> I wanna watch a good horror movie, I say this -- I have a shelf with book and movies full of psychological horror dramas. What could you recommend? ty



Maybe watch "Orphan" ? or "Hereditary" is pretty good too.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Audio MDMA.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> Very, very pretty song @madness00! Gordon Lightfoot, per chance?








						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




@The Wizard of the Creek


----------



## Hylight

_he_llo @madness00.
are you doing alright !!


----------



## Hylight

*♡*


----------



## schizopath

So my landlord propably heard about my sleepwalking and thinks it was because of drugs cause he just canceled my apartment lease. Luckily for me thats totally illegal and Im gonna go to the middleman shop who showed me the apartment. I dont want this to become a court battle but I dont fucking know the landlord being a senile powertripper and all. Too much drama tbh.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hylight said:


> _he_llo @madness00.
> are you doing alright !!



Yeah im good. Todays payday, i get off probation soon, and its getting warm outside.

You?


----------



## Hylight

do u slleep walk often @schizopath


----------



## schizopath

Propably everyday inside my apartment. I want to get my meds changed because of that.


----------



## Hylight

its cold here.
the damn kratom.
it wore off ☹


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Shady's Fox said:


> I wanna watch a good horror movie, I say this -- I have a shelf with book and movies full of psychological horror dramas. What could you recommend? ty


high tension, and the machinist 2nd not full horror but psyclogical


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yeah my kray wore off too.

It's sort of expensive. I mean every drug is expensive relative to meth.


----------



## Hylight

that's too much skratom for my digestive tract
god help me.
but it's soo good. i have to read up on it more.
i went to work like that and it was soo scary.
the medical system got foooked. bad. ooops wrong thread.


----------



## Hylight

lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I don't go to work fucked up. Only in high school when id smoke weed in the super market freezer.


----------



## Hylight

yeas. at least i know what i'm doing with my cokE.


----------



## Hylight

LoL thnx


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Do you slam coke in the bathroom stall at work?

I hear they do that at Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Wait the FBI also fucked up Waco.
> 
> I might have done some stupid shit in my life, and I'm mostly sorry but murdering innocent woman and children on your own soil is a special type of character defect.


Lol, I mean if you knew exactly who was in charge, and what they will do to stay in charge.. you’d never understand what they did but you’d understand that they been murdering children and women for years.


----------



## Hylight

madness00 said:


> I don't go to work fucked up. Only in high school when id smoke weed in the super market freezer.


it made me sleep last night. i think. i don't know, whatt i would know.
it is intense i trip from it.
yea remember those days weed in the freeezer


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> So my landlord propably heard about my sleepwalking and thinks it was because of drugs cause he just canceled my apartment lease. Luckily for me thats totally illegal and Im gonna go to the middleman shop who showed me the apartment. I dont want this to become a court battle but I dont fucking know the landlord being a senile powertripper and all. Too much drama tbh.



Wow that's fucked.  Cancel your lease because of sleepwalking?  Sounds totally illegal, I bet it'll be fine.


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Wow that's fucked.  Cancel your lease because of sleepwalking?  Sounds totally illegal, I bet it'll be fine.


He might have heard something about me. I dont know. He cancelled the lease because "the apartment was dirty" which it fucking isnt.
Im guessing that every lawyer would love to have this case. He has checked this apartment 3 times now in 7 weeks. Thats basically a harassment. He also didnt do as the law says and inform me 2 weeks earlier about it.


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> He might have heard something about me. I dont know. He cancelled the lease because "the apartment was dirty" which it fucking isnt.
> Im guessing that every lawyer would love to have this case. He has checked this apartment 3 times now in 7 weeks. Thats basically a harassment. He also didnt do as the law says and inform me 2 weeks earlier about it.


I asked how he could kick me when the law says 1 month notice. He said "you wouldnt understand". Im gonna laugh at him next time I see him. Some senile bastard wont disrespect me and win.


----------



## Xorkoth

schizopath said:


> I asked how he could kick me when the law says 1 month notice. He said "you wouldnt understand".



Damn what a ball gargler.  You should shit on his dick.


----------



## Hylight

Finland ? oh lordy loerdy .

don't get slapped upside please !


----------



## schizopath

Xorkoth said:


> Damn what a ball gargler.  You should shit on his dick.


I like my old people but not when they are that narcissisistic.

I wouldnt share my magnificent farts with that landlord thats for sure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Can you take oxy every 3 hours?


----------



## Specified

Anytime is trannytime!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

FuneralFather said:


> Can you take oxy every 3 hours?


you can take it every 30 minutes until you reach desired effect.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ghostandthedarknes said:


> you can take it every 30 minutes until you reach desired effect.


Lmaoo


----------



## DopeM

@Schizopath

That sucks man.  Court is a hassle.  Hope you win.  Don't do anything stupid to the old man.  If you do, make sure to PCP first so that you can maintain plausible deniability.  Just don't get hit in cctv

@FuneralFather
Why even wait 30 minutes?  Just keep chomping em, or whatever your ROA is.

When I was in the habit I would wake up and pop an 80 in my mouth and suck the coating off, spit that out.  Pop another 80 in and swallow this one while busting the uncoated one to a fine, beautiful, powder.  Split that into quarters and insufflate to get going. 

Now I can't barely stomach 5 mg percs :shudders:


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end_


----------



## LadyAlkaline

_*I think my toddler is trying to wear me down until I die so he can live in total anarchy*_


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> Lol, I mean if you knew exactly who was in charge, and what they will do to stay in charge.. you’d never understand what they did but you’d understand that they been murdering children and women for years.


I'm well aware of the U.S. (and other) governments penchant for murdering the innocent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> @Schizopath
> 
> That sucks man.  Court is a hassle.  Hope you win.  Don't do anything stupid to the old man.  If you do, make sure to PCP first so that you can maintain plausible deniability.  Just don't get hit in cctv
> 
> @FuneralFather
> Why even wait 30 minutes?  Just keep chomping em, or whatever your ROA is.
> 
> When I was in the habit I would wake up and pop an 80 in my mouth and suck the coating off, spit that out.  Pop another 80 in and swallow this one while busting the uncoated one to a fine, beautiful, powder.  Split that into quarters and insufflate to get going.
> 
> Now I can't barely stomach 5 mg percs :shudders:


Well I’m bumping my dose up today from 7.5 every 4 to 10 mg every 4 but I haven’t gotten any effect so I was looking for the safest method to get an effect


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> @Schizopath
> 
> That sucks man.  Court is a hassle.  Hope you win.  Don't do anything stupid to the old man.  If you do, mane sure to PCP first so that you can maintain plausible deniability.  Just don't get hit in cctv


I hope it wont go to the court. I just fucking want to do my thing. Naa I propably wont. If he tries to do something to me I might just knock him out with an elbow. Preferably not but hes senile and shit so.


----------



## DopeM

LadyAlkaline said:


> _*I think my toddler is trying to wear me down until I die so he can live in total anarchy*_


Dude, it's like they are miniature evil geniuses or velociraptors as depicted injl Jurassic Park


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> I'm well aware of the U.S. (and other) governments penchant for murdering the innocent.


We live in a nightmare


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> _*I think my toddler is trying to wear me down until I die so he can live in total anarchy*_


Stranger things have happened.


----------



## schizopath

FuneralFather said:


> We live in a nightmare


Word


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> Well I’m bumping my dose up today from 7.5 every 4 to 10 mg every 4 but I haven’t gotten any effect so I was looking for the safest method to get an effect


Are you saying it's not working on your pain or on your brain?  



(Actually all the pain killing from those are working on the brain and not the actual pain but whatever it sounded neat as I was typing)

Are you trying to get high or not hurt?


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Dude, it's like they are miniature evil geniuses or velociraptors as depicted injl Jurassic Park


You're not exaggerating. Tell me how this little fucker knows where every treat is hiding in the house because he lets the dog out of her crate and uses her to SNIFF THEM OUT

WTH

IS MY BABY A BABY COP


----------



## DopeM

Mine figured out the code to unlock my phone by applying a thin layer of yogurt and then letting me unlock and then retracing the crystalized yogurt


----------



## JackoftheWood

LadyAlkaline said:


> You're not exaggerating. Tell me how this little fucker knows where every treat is hiding in the house because he lets the dog out of her crate and uses her to SNIFF THEM OUT
> 
> WTH
> 
> IS MY BABY A BABY COP


No but he sounds like an evil genius.


----------



## schizopath

LadyAlkaline said:


> Tell me how this little fucker knows where every treat is hiding in the house because he lets the dog out of her crate and uses her to SNIFF THEM OUT


Sounds like an highly trained little ninja.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Are you saying it's not working on your pain or on your brain?
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually all the pain killing from those are working on the brain and not the actual pain but whatever it sounded neat as I was typing)
> 
> Are you trying to get high or not hurt?


Both.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

LadyAlkaline said:


> _I've seen sunny days that I thought would never end_


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> Both.


You'd be safe doing a 20 me thinks.  But the thinker in this situation has made less than good thinking in the past so ymmv...

If you want to play it safe you can try 15mg but if you've been taking it regularly the little bumps prob won't do much but keep you feeling how you've been and if that's not cutting it then you'd do better (at reaching your goal) by doubling up.

I've seen opiate naives eat 40 mg with no ill effect, other than being floored for 6 hours and a bit queasy.

Are you on any other meds?


I warn you that this is a slippery slope, however.  If you are prescribed them for pain and anticipate being on them for some time you don't want to fuck up your tolerance and run out.  That's how ppl get in heroin ime


----------



## LadyAlkaline

DopeM said:


> Mine figured out the code to unlock my phone by applying a thin layer of yogurt and then letting me unlock and then retracing the crystalized yogurt


Holy shit. That's super spy status


JackoftheWood said:


> No but he sounds like an evil genius.





schizopath said:


> Sounds like an highly trained little ninja.


Yeah he takes after his mama


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> You'd be safe doing a 20 me thinks.  But the thinker in this situation has made less than good thinking in the past so ymmv...
> 
> If you want to play it safe you can try 15mg but if you've been taking it regularly the little bumps prob won't do much but keep you feeling how you've been and if that's not cutting it then you'd do better (at reaching your goal) by doubling up.
> 
> I've seen opiate naives eat 40 mg with no ill effect, other than being floored for 6 hours and a bit queasy.
> 
> Are you on any other meds?
> 
> 
> I warn you that this is a slippery slope, however.  If you are prescribed them for pain and anticipate being on them for some time you don't want to fuck up your tolerance and run out.  That's how ppl get in heroin ime


No no other meds. Just cbd and weed and not really any major health concerns


----------



## DopeM

In my opinion, I am not a doctor and I don't play one on TV, you could safely go to 20 but you might want to wait until tomorrow mornings first dose of you rly want to feel it.  In my experience, after you've started for the day it doesn't get much more thrilling.  I guess if you wanted you could try 25-30 mg on your next dose and see how it feels
It's unlikely you'd get any negative repercussions from redosing after 3 hours of 10mg


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> In my opinion, I am not a doctor and I don't play one on TV, you could safely go to 20 but you might want to wait until tomorrow mornings first dose of you rly want to feel it.  In my experience, after you've started for the day it doesn't get much more thrilling.  I guess if you wanted you could try 25-30 mg on your next dose and see how it feels
> It's unlikely you'd get any negative repercussions from redosing after 3 hours of 10mg


Yeah that’s what ima try I’m almost at 4 Hours so ima take the 10mg and then try what you said tomorrow after I’ve had some time  I wonder if Tylenol will help potentiate it seems to help with me. But I know that’s not harm reduction


----------



## DopeM

Tylenol (acetaminophen/paracetamol) may help with the pain but not so much in terms of feeling "high".

What exactly are you prescribed?  Does it have any Tylenol in it already or are they straight oxycodone?


----------



## DopeM

@mal3volent is that specified thread an actual ebully or are you just fucking with him?


----------



## mal3volent

DopeM said:


> @mal3volent is that specified thread an actual ebully or are you just fucking with him?



specified is one of the more successful trolls I've ever encountered on BL. Granted he probably does have some form of mental illness (many of us here do) , I think he just likes to get high and fuck around about being watched and shit. Before it was this, it was about how he couldn't get hard and ripping his dick skin off, before that it was him spamming the word pool everywhere.

I have people in my ear guilt tripping me about oh gee I hope he's not really serious about all this. Yet threads still get moved here. So all I can do is close them. you Can't have a thread here if you aren't open to being fucked with.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Tylenol (acetaminophen/paracetamol) may help with the pain but not so much in terms of feeling "high".
> 
> What exactly are you prescribed?  Does it have any Tylenol in it already or are they straight oxycodone?


Oxycodone 10mg. No Tylenol but for some reason it feels like rapid release Tylenol kicks it in


----------



## DopeM

Gotcha.  I know I've been seeing that "gangstalk" thread a few times and wasn't sure of specified was picking on that dude or if he's just fucking about.  

Either way, I'm glad the pool spam stopped.  That shit was absurd.


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> Oxycodone 10mg. No Tylenol but for some reason it feels like rapid release Tylenol kicks it in


Interesting.  I admit I haven't researched the topic but would venture to say that if it works for you then go for it!  

Just don't take more than like 2000 mg of Tylenol a day


----------



## schizopath

mal3volent said:


> specified is one of the more successful trolls I've ever encountered on BL.


Everytime Im on speed he does posting that schizophrenic shit to me as in trying to mindfuck me. Tbh should have kept the monkey in the ignore.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I think @Specified is definitely trolling because he made me rofl once

It was on the "what conspiracy theories do you believe in?"

And this mf said 

There are cameras on the roof


----------



## schizopath

Hes good. But hes never seen a matafaka like me. He cant mindfuck me, he cant even "schizophrenic randomness battle" own me.

Specified u r a cunt.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Everytime Im on speed he does posting that schizophrenic shit to me as in trying to mindfuck me. Tbh should have kept the monkey in the ignore.


Dude, Everytime anyone is on enough speed it's as if the curtain is lifted and you can see the strings being pulled by the universe to fuck with you.  ImH(umble)o ime iYkwim nttawwt ymmv yolimo


----------



## schizopath

Harambe did it


----------



## DopeM

@FuneralFather

Here, have some science






						Oxycodone Plus Paracetamol - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				




It is essentially a fancy way of saying be careful on how much Tylenol you are taking.  The analgesic properties seem to be synergistic between the two substances which may be enough to help you "feel" it kick in.


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> Harambe did it


My NHL20 HUT squad play by play by play name is "Sticks out for harambe"  they have actually programmed that phrase into the game as a bit of an Easter egg.  I get many funny messages abt it


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> NHL20 HUT squad play by play by play
> 
> name is "Sticks out for harambe"
> 
> they have actually programmed that phrase into the game as a bit of an Easter egg


I made your post into a 3 "easier to comprehend" bites

Oh wow, I thought you said NLH as in no limit hold em heads up tournament, play by play, lol.


----------



## Specified

Yeah I know when did I ever deny I was not gay lol


----------



## Specified

Wtf


----------



## schizopath

Huh, waaat?


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Oh wow, I thought you said NLH as in no limit hold em heads up tournament, play by play, lol.


The waves have been kinda weird recently, so no surprises here.


----------



## Specified

Wheres shady I love him


----------



## DopeM

schizopath said:


> I made your post into a 3 "easier to comprehend" bites
> 
> Oh wow, I thought you said NLH as in no limit hold em heads up tournament, play by play, lol.


If you can comprehend anything I'm saying then there is a bit of a problem as I've been programmed to generate nonsensical strings of words to catch those with mental illness.


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> If you can comprehend anything I'm saying then there is a bit of a problem as I've been programmed to generate nonsensical strings of words to catch those with mental illness.


Ive been grinding runescape for 20 hours. All I currently know is killing and money. Sorry.


----------



## Mysterier

What if u was a wheel in a guychair.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Specified said:


> Wheres shady I love him


Grounded. got caught smoking a cigar in the house.


----------



## Specified

LadyAlkaline said:


> I think @Specified is definitely trolling because he made me rofl once
> 
> It was on the "what conspiracy theories do you believe in?"
> 
> And this mf said
> 
> There are cameras on the roof


I know your just saying that so I will think you think I'm trolling you when I'm not. There REALLY ARE CAMERAS! Shhh can you keep a secret?


----------



## Mysterier

You are the camera that you want to be in the world.


----------



## schizopath

Mysterier said:


> You are the camera that you want to be in the world.


Deep


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Specified said:


> I know your just saying that so I will think you think I'm trolling you when I'm not. There REALLY ARE CAMERAS! Shhh can you keep a secret?


Longest psychosis ever


----------



## BK38

LadyAlkaline said:


> Longest psychosis ever



It can happen, I was solidly psychotic for 2, almost 3 months after heavy meth, benzo and alcohol use.


----------



## Hylight

had red vines watermelon 
and emergency kratom 
for breakfast

o that was real healthy


----------



## BK38

Exciting! I just ordered my some pot seeds. Gonna grow me some Critical hopefully :D :D :D - Will be my first foray into growing so I'm definitely going to be hitting up @Coffeeshroom for advice! Growing outdoors and they're fem autoflowers so it should *fingers crossed* produce something with relative ease.


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> It can happen, I was solidly psychotic for 2, almost 3 months after heavy meth, benzo and alcohol use.


It was the benzos


----------



## BK38

DopeM said:


> It was the benzos



Yeah, I suspect that was the case.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> It was the benzos


I just popped a benzo now I’m in a limo


----------



## Hylight

FuneralFather said:


> I just popped a benzo now I’m in a limo


i'd b poppin a benzo 2


----------



## schizopath

DopeM said:


> It was the benzos


Benzo withdrawals definitely made me psychotic for a month


----------



## DopeM

BK38 said:


> Exciting! I just ordered my some pot seeds. Gonna grow me some Critical hopefully :D :D :D - Will be my first foray into growing so I'm definitely going to be hitting up @Coffeeshroom for advice! Growing outdoors and they're fem autoflowers so it should *fingers crossed* produce something with relative ease.


Gl, my last batch of critical mass turned out nicely.  Got some exotics coming out now.


----------



## DopeM

FuneralFather said:


> I just popped a benzo now I’m in a limo


Lol didn't you tell me you were on no other meds?

I would disregard my words on oxy if you are also on bzds


----------



## Jabberwocky

DopeM said:


> Lol didn't you tell me you were on no other meds?
> 
> I would disregard my words on oxy if you are also on bzds


Nah it’s a song I made lol


----------



## Hylight

mmm bacon sandwich miracle whip and ketchup. 
yeah. maybe i'm goin ta live
another two weeks


----------



## mal3volent

ATTENTION ALL *THE ABYSS™ *RESIDENTS:

The Abyss™ will soon be laid to rest, but due to complications of THE INVISIBLE ENEMY there can be no visitors at this current time.

Therefore we here at Existential Terror Inc. will be cryogenically freezing this thread until:

JUNE 9, 2020
(6-9 2020)

We will mourn at the proper time, but ETI remains committed to facilitating all your grotesque and dreadful needs in the interim. We are working on a new model and will be introducing it VERY soon.


----------



## mal3volent

What's up motherfuckers?

 Today we go where no Bluelight thread has gone before...

to page 1000, and beyond!

@madness00


----------



## Coxenormous

Put this together in like 10 mins LMFAO


----------



## schizopath

Im in


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Up up and away..


----------



## schizopath

Almost there. You already took meth?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

No dude i don't even know anything about meth dude.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sort of hung over from smoking 3 joints yesterday on zero tolerance.


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## mal3volent

Peach four lokos are the best


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You on one this morning?


----------



## empeebee

How many more posts required to get to page 1000? Also does this end with the last post on page 999 or with the last post on page 1000?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Just enjoy the ride dude.


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## mal3volent

madness00 said:


> You on one this morning?



nah i drank some whiskey last night and grabbed a peach four loko as well. The fruit punch one tastes like rancid vag juice compared to peach .

properly medicated this morning feeling good just wish it wasn't so fucking humid


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Such an dramatic voice on this one. HYPE FOR MADNESS!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Rancid vag juice.
Rancid vag juice.
Rancid vag juice.

If i was on my laptop id change the size. You know. So lazy today though im partly worried its too good to be true.


----------



## Shady's Fox

Specified said:


> *Wheres shady I love him*


----------



## mal3volent

*RANCID VAG JUICE.*
*RANCID VAG JUICE.*
*RANCID VAG JUICE.
RANCID VAG JUICE.
RANCID VAG JUICE.
RANCID VAG JUICE.*
*RANCID VAG JUICE.*


----------



## BK38

*Rancid Vag Juice*
*Rancid Vag Juice
Rancid Vag Juice
Rancid Vag Juice
Rancid Vag Juice
Rancid Vag Juice*
*Rancid Vag Juice*

Happy @madness00 ?


----------



## BK38

lol, great minds n all that


----------



## schizopath

Slap the clit for the homerun


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> Slap the clit for the homerun



Word dude brilliant.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I WAS HOPING TO BE HIGH FOR THIS 

PROZAC WILL HAVE TO DO


----------



## Shady's Fox

LadyAlkaline said:


> I WAS HOPING TO BE HIGH FOR THIS
> 
> PROZAC WILL HAVE TO DO



Talkin about pills...

u can't even smoke green

gtfo


----------



## BK38

Abyss gonna hit 1000 sooooooooooooon


----------



## mal3volent

It's only 5 am where cap is, he's probably passed out with crusty cum lips


----------



## schizopath

Yes. SEIZE CAPITALISTIC PRODUCTION WHEN ABYSS HITS 1K!


----------



## mal3volent

CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.
CRUSTY CUM LIPS.​


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

*NSFW*:


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You already know.

Too bad my dicks raw from weed already. Shit gets me horny too.


----------



## Shady's Fox

@schizopath

USE NSFW


----------



## schizopath

Teach me senpai


----------



## Shady's Fox

fuckin virgins wankers

but am jealous, am jealous..

I can't cum if I jerk off


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Shady's Fox said:


> fuckin virgins wankers
> 
> but am jealous, am jealous..
> 
> I can't cum if I jerk off



Okay


----------



## mal3volent

Shady's Fox said:


> @schizopath
> 
> USE NSFW



lol did schizo almost get you fired


----------



## schizopath

Amount of people Schizopath has fucked: 4

Amount of people Shady has fucked: 1 (his cousin propably)


----------



## empeebee

Shady's Fox said:


> @schizopath
> 
> USE NSFW


In cases like this I would suggest using two NSFWs.


----------



## Shady's Fox

schizopath said:


> Amount of people Schizopath has fucked: 4
> 
> Amount of people Shady has fucked: 1 (his cousin propably)



his own life*


----------



## schizopath

Valid


----------



## Shady's Fox

Whenever you feel whatever, remember little Skittle like everyone else

we are on a flying piece of rock

in a vast void


----------



## schizopath

That is expanding until the cpu that is running this "matrix" blows up


----------



## BK38

Come onnn I just want it to get to 1000 so I can get back to barely being productive and half-assedly trying to setup a website. Keep the shitposts coming bois.


----------



## BK38




----------



## schizopath

Almost there


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My totodile is almost level 10. Elms called.. Needs me to return to town. But i got lost.



BK38 said:


> Come onnn I just want it to get to 1000 so I can get back to barely being productive and half-assedly trying to setup a website. Keep the shitposts coming bois.



Nice picture load fail.


----------



## BK38




----------



## LadyAlkaline

Shady's Fox said:


> Talkin about pills...
> 
> u can't even smoke green
> 
> gtfo


I'll smoke ur mom


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Meth!


----------



## empeebee

Could this be the


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Fuck her too!


----------



## schizopath

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## LadyAlkaline

there is a guy riding his lawn mower to the store


----------



## schizopath

I fucked all your mamas... AND IT WAS GLORIOUS!


----------



## mal3volent

The Wizard of the Creek said:


> I don’t like what’s happening. I’m so scared


----------



## LadyAlkaline

schizopath said:


> I fucked all your mamas... AND IT WAS GLORIOUS!


My mom is a straight freak. She was a stripper too


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

HAPPY THOUSAND!

Thanks for being here.

The Abyss's first chapter can now be laid to rest.

*END OF CHAPTER I*​


----------

